# What is your next guitar/gear purchase gonna be?



## M3CHK1LLA

im always planning my next purchase 

after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.

what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


----------



## User Name

im saving up to maybe get myself a custom made seven string. but im really looking for a nice tube stack.


----------



## blanco

I'm aiming to getting a hughes and kettner tubemeister 36 and then either a siggery, blackat or something similar.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Finally, a place to put my purchase list lol

1: A DIY pedal kit (either a fuzz or an OD), probably will order it tomorrow
2: Pickups for my Hellraiser (waiting for the Nazgul)
3: A new bass
4: A new cab or better speakers in the one I have
5: A new guitar amp. Either a kit or a built one.

For now, thats how it look


----------



## goldsteinat0r

MIDI controller and a desk/workstation so I don't have to record and mix at my cocktail table. 

Also possibly a POD HD.


----------



## Swarth

Fender Eric Johnson Strat.


----------



## Underworld

Either a PRS Se-7, a Mushok signature or recording gear... still not sure about all of this tho.


----------



## rug

Iron Ether FrantaBit.


----------



## Veldar

Pod HD Pro


----------



## broj15

Fender hotrod Deville 4x10 and I might have my guitar instructor/ tech whip me up a custom.


----------



## Ericbrujo

LTD AW-7 & Amptweaker Tight Metal Pedal


----------



## daniel_95

ENGL Ironball & I just bought some dimarzio pickups and strap locks for my RG7321.
I'm trying to find some Greco guitars and discontinued preamps like the H&K Attax and Peavey Rockmaster, I'm moving out this year and I'm not too keen on carrying my ENGL Screamer head & Laney 412 with me.


----------



## RobPhoboS

I've just started playing again, and bought a pod hd yesterday, I'm using it with my baritone (for sludgy/doom/chugging) but could do with another guitar for some straight up death metal suffocation style (I'm crap, need to get better) and will get this:
Jackson SLATTXMG3-6 Fixed Bridge Guitar in Matte Black | Andertons

Later in the year an 8 string perhaps, Ran or some other custom


----------



## neoclassical

I've got a Peterson StroboplusHD on order.


----------



## JEngelking

POD HD Pro
M-Audio BX5a's
PRS SE-7
Possibly an RG8


----------



## warlock7strEMG

-New set of tubes from Eurotubes for my Butcher
-Maxon OD9 to replace my TS7
-Duncan Blackout 7 for my Warlock. Will be putting it of the existing 707 in the neck. Depending on which I like better in the bridge


----------



## Sephael

New guitar: debating between a BC mockingbird, an Ibby S series, or an electric acoustic.

Sarcophagus fuzz, cuz more fuzz is more better.


----------



## no_dice

Probably some kind of MIDI foot controller for my Kemper.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

A quality speaker cable that's longer than 6'.
I'm sick of having to move the head over to the cab of choice or vise versa.
20' should do fine.
Monster Cable Performer 500 Speaker Cable 1/4" | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Ikilledkenny

Some sort of tube amp, around 40 watts or less.
My first 7, either the Sterling JP70, PRS SE 7, or save up for a Carvin.


----------



## Mprinsje

one of these dudes


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Randall RG13
then a 1x12


----------



## Poltergeist

Possibly a BOSS GT 100 + 4 new instrument cables; to do the 4 Cable Method.

Dimarzio Ionizer 8's Neck and Bridge Set

6 sets of 10-86(or 82 maybe?) gauge of Circle K Strings. 

Also paying my tech a Lays Guitar Shop to set up my RG8. Install the Ionizers, Install new replacement turning pegs ( not sure what kind yet), dress the frets, and intonate as well as adjust the string height properly, and lastly string the RG8 with the Circle K's.


----------



## guitarguyMT

Just recently blew my savings on a Mesa Trip Recto and Vertical 2x12 Recto Cab. My next purchase is going to be an Orange or Vader 2x12 to complement the sound of the Recto cab and increase the size (not volume) of my sound.


----------



## Leuchty

M-Audio Axiom 25
EMG 85
ESP Eclipse Vintage Black (this will be a while)


----------



## neoclassical

Oh yeah, 2 quads of el34's before both my amps blow up.


----------



## downburst82

Some sort of custom/semi custom 24 fret,ss frets, piezo's..was going to be a Carvin dc127 with (with option 50 teal to purple alienburst). But now there are some really tempting full custom builders that are not that much more of an investment. Another month or so of mulling it over and researching and I should have it figured out


----------



## ridner

bought a lot in 2013 so far:

Edwards E-LP-135CE
Edwards E-LP-98LTC
MXR Wylde Phase
Sunmachine Effects Colossus
Peavey 3120
Boss NS2
Ibanez TS9
Bareknuckle Nailbomb Set

not sure what is next....


----------



## Damo707

Hmm I'm actually pretty sweet with gear ATM I have enough stuff but I always seem to find an excuse to buy another guitar. In which case it would probs be the prs se7 blue guitars are awesome!


----------



## Chiba666

Nwe amp of some sort, may go for the Laney Lionheart 15 watt rack or upgrade my H&K Tubemesiter to the 36 watt one, not sure choices choices.
Got my Ran Crusher coming early this year as well.


----------



## Eric Christian

Gibson Les Paul Custom


----------



## AliceLG

Depends.

If we manage to find a rehearsal room in the next month I'll have to upgrade my amp. I'm currently GASing for a JVM410H with a JVMC212, or a Diezel Hagen with an Orange PPC212, not sure yet. I'd probably have to throw a GCP + GCX in that bag, I'm not very fond of tap-dancing while playing guitar (I actually really like tap-dancing).

If not, several shiny things are on the list for the next couple of months:

- SM57
- Iron Label 8
- Decimator G-String
- 57/66s in 6-, 7- and 8-string versions


----------



## Wookieslayer

jimmy hats


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ lets keep this music related, not prison related...if you know what i mean


----------



## Given To Fly

Hoffee Carbon Fiber Classical Guitar Case


----------



## 4Eyes

Eventide H9


----------



## likegluelikecrew

Maxon OD808 and a Zilla Fatboy with V30's, black taurus tolex with basket weave grill cloth, considering getting my Marshall 8100 re-tolexed to match too


----------



## JoA

Next step for my is to switch out my Duncan JB/Jazz in my Schecter C-1 Classic, going for a pair of BKP Painkillers. Love those BKP pups, I feel the duncans are a little too dark sounding for Drop B on a 6-string . Oh, and I would love a new guitar... Thinking of buying something cheap and put the duncans in it, should do fine.


----------



## Curt

The only 3 gear related things I will buy this year:

POD HD500
Carvin DC700
And a Rebel Yell/VHII brushed cover set for said DC700.


----------



## Rick

Getting a Matrix GT800FX hopefully next week.


----------



## sage

Oh, decisions decisions.
I'm thinking of changing my amp situation and it will either be a Mesa Mark IV, an Axe FX Ultra, a Kemper. 

Depending on the choice of amp, I might be looking for an FRFR solution also.

And I require another fanned 8. Probably an Agile 82527 considering my budget.


----------



## troyguitar

Waiting to see how my Agile custom turns out then go from there. Thinking about ordering an Artinger custom 7.

I also want a 7-string bass and the new Ibanez AFJ957 hollowbody at some point in addition to an electronic drum kit, but at least the bass and the drums will likely not happen until 2014-2015. The jazz box I figure I need to buy soon before they discontinue it 

Amps I actually want a small clean combo, probably Fender DRRI. Again probably 2014+ at this rate.

I am spending most of my money on car stuff for the next few years so not much new gear happening.


----------



## Forrest_H

So many options right now lol

1. MXR Carbon Copy
2. ISP Decimator
3. Holy Grail Reverb
4. MXR M109 6-band
5. Schecter Omen Extreme 7

Can't decide which to save for


----------



## Wookieslayer

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ lets keep this music related, not prison related...if you know what i mean



Hey but I meant these..!

- What They're Saying


----------



## bulletproof_funk

You always start the best threads! 

I'll see what NAMM announced gear gets released around here before I decide what to buy next, quite a bit of stuff announced that could be interesting. I'd like to check out the LTD Elite and Jackson Pro series guitars whenever they're available. I also wouldn't mind seeing what a decent neck-through is about. Although I totally don't need any more amps, I tried a 5150 III 50W recently (now that local stores *finally* have them) and it was a hoot to play so I'd like to add one of those to the collection too. I've also been curious about scatter-wound pups like BKPs. In general, nothing in particular. 



M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


----------



## parksed24

Possibly ordering a Kemper tonight. 
Which means the not so distant future will include a power amp, some sort of road case, a conditioner/power supply.
Might look into another Wah, my weeping demon has seen better days.
Also REALLY hoping to put in a Skervesen order in a couple of months.

2013 is looking expensive...


----------



## DoomMantia

Depends on what I come across on my regular expeditions trawling the internets.
Do want a JP7 though


----------



## The Scenic View

Currently aiming for a flashback x4. After that, possibly a fifth gen whammy, a new chorus pedal, live in case for my Mark V, and a custom 8.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm picking up my P5 Tele from Aaron in two weeks. I've got a MIM tele neck that is screaming for a Warmoth body and I'm in need of a new mic so I can start recording vocals.


----------



## Choop

Really wanting a mesa stiletto head and 2x12 cab, or maybe a pod hd500/alto ts115a combo. Drastically different things, I know. :X

And I'd really like to be able to get another USA strat within the year. *sigh*


----------



## Shannon

Let's see. Just since LAST WEEK, I bought....
Guitars:
Taylor 114ce
PRS SE Zack Myers
and TWO ESP LTD ST-203M

Misc: 
SKB 2-space rack
TWO Furman Power Conditioners

I think I'm good.......for now.

Saving my money for:
Carvin CT7
Ibanez IC507
PRS SE Custom 24 7-string
Ibanez UV70P
Sterling JP70


----------



## KAMI

Saving for:

-Line 6 POD hd pro

-M-audio BX5 (pair)

-Presonus Firestudio Project

-Presonus studio one pro

and possible either an ibanez S920e or one of their new iron label RGs!


----------



## axxessdenied

KAMI said:


> Saving for:
> 
> -Line 6 POD hd pro
> 
> -M-audio BX5 (pair)
> 
> -Presonus Firestudio Project
> 
> -Presonus studio one pro
> 
> and possible either an ibanez S920e or one of their new iron label RGs!




Having everything on that list aside from the guitar... nice choices 

I just picked up an RG 3XXV last week in Candy Red!


----------



## Ishan

Hipshot open gears locking tuners for my Fender Tele. It's not your average Tele as it's made like a Les Paul (all mahogany set neck and maple top, HH), it's a death metal machine 
In term of amplification I have all I need with my 11R but a nicer set of monitors would be nice.
Edit : Grammar FTW!!1!11


----------



## newfinator

I just picked up a second gcx yesterday and almost nabbed a JPXII but have opted to wait for a Suhr Modern instead. I also wouldn't mind another 4x12 Mesa cab.


----------



## Perge

Just got a POD HD500. Was going to get the line 6 L2M to go with it next, but that sterling JP70. Gotta have it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

would love to pick one of these up, but they are few & far between...


----------



## theo

In this order:

MFC101 Mark 2
Ethercon cable
Power Filter (probably a phonic one)
Line 6 G90
Rack mounted vent (3U)
Rack strip for making custom patch bay
Blackhawk pickups


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

whats the blackhawk pickups going on?


----------



## Curt

Well... GAS struck again.
New list for the year:
POD HD
SH-6 7 set
Nazgul/Sentient 7
Carvin DC700 (Teal Flame, Satin Finish, birdseye board)
Randall Thrasher
Mesa Recto 4x12(missing having a 4x12)
Skervesen 7(Maybe)


----------



## RobPhoboS

Got the SH-6 this morning, and my local shop have just restocked the Jackson I'm keen on - so I may have to put a deposit on it.


----------



## MesaENGR412

Fractal Axe Fx II and midi board. The digital bug has hit me. Other guitarist in my band just got one, and we have played with many bands with Ultras that sounded fantastic (Glasscloud, As I Lay Dying being a couple of them) 

-AJH


----------



## Chuck

Carvin DC800


----------



## jbab

I made a deposit for a Kemper and am waiting for its delivery! (They're back ordered though, so I won't be seeing it for at least a month  ).
I'd also love to get a nice 7-string, or a Carvin DC600 with a spalted maple top


----------



## Decipher

I approve of this thread. I actually keep a list on the go the past couple of years listed in an ever changing sequence of priority. Below is what I'm hoping/planning to accomplish this year. Rig wise I'm feeling pretty content with my setup. Just wanna add a few more pedals for fun and then finish all my cabling.

Guitar: (One of the following)
-I really want to get a 2nd Ibanez RG2228 and re-finish it. I'd like to do a galaxy-white paint for the body and headstock with white Seymour Duncan Blackout 8's..... 
OR
-Ibanez RGD2127FX w/ Seymour Duncan Blackouts

Rig:
-Build some rack-ears so I can rackmount my Rivera RockCrusher
-New Quad of =C= EL34's for my Rivera KR 100
-Trade my EHX Small Stone Nano for a MXR EVH Phase 90
-MXR EVH Flanger
-either a Dunlop Univibe or TC Electronic Shaker (I love the Toneprint technology and with the Editor on the horizon I'm really leaning towards the Shaker)
-Finish all my cabling throughout my rig. Lots of short MIDI cables r/a x r/a that I need to solder up in my rack and on the pedalboard. Also gonna prewire my pedalboard (Trailer Trash) with some 1/4" jacks, MIDI jack and AC Plug on the side finally.
-Peterson StroboStomp 2 or HD
-Green and blue LED's to replace all the red's in my Voodoo Lab GCPro. Just wanna customize it really.
-Ultracase GSX-4 (expensive and totally uneccesary but I really want one )


----------



## ghostred7

Monitors
6U Portable rack case
Some mics to do drums and instruments


----------



## theo

M3CHK1LLA said:


> whats the blackhawk pickups going on?



a 6 set for my RG1550m (With big brass block/tremclaw/trem stopper and noiseless springs) and if I like them enough in there another set for the 7 baritone I'm building slowly.


----------



## Brill

Axe-fx 2 or some sort of bass gear (really confussed about what to get)
Custom glaas 8 string bass.
Rode NT1A
M-Audio 88 key
Some sort of interface.


----------



## Soubi7string

Drum mics
Audix DPQuad 4 piece set

AND
A headless guitar
and I guess with my income tax a trailer


----------



## parksed24

jbab said:


> I made a deposit for a Kemper and am waiting for its delivery! (They're back ordered though, so I won't be seeing it for at least a month  ).
> I'd also love to get a nice 7-string, or a Carvin DC600 with a spalted maple top



That's a bummer on the wait for the Kemper! I ordered a demo from Sweetwater 3 days ago and it should be here tomorrow. Definitely not sleeping much tonight haha.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i should never have started this thread...

...my list is growing with each post!


----------



## Mega-Mads

Thon Ampcase.





x10


----------



## DarthV

parksed24 said:


> That's a bummer on the wait for the Kemper! I ordered a demo from Sweetwater 3 days ago and it should be here tomorrow. Definitely not sleeping much tonight haha.



Slightly easier to order 'boutique' gear in the US than it is in Canada  Enjoy your Kemper!

My GAS?

New pickups for my rg1570. I guess the 2008 models have an issue with very shallow pickup cavities. Can't fit most of the higher output Dimarzios, so I'll have to figure out what BKP set (or just bridge) to go with. Aftermath? Holy Diver? Nailbomb?

New pickups for my rg2570. Probably going to use it for drop D, so those Dominions might be a good fit.

Another 7, looking at either a used rg1527 or one of the new Sterling JP70s.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I have everything I want - the only possible addition that makes practical sense is a multi-function footswitch to control my Cube practice amp:

Roland Cube-40xl 6 Button Footswitch by Voodooman | eBay

Other than that, a Yamaha THR10X would be nice for various reasons....ISP Theta Pedal + Stealth Amplifier + 2 x 12" ISP Cabinets and a couple of Strymon pedals if I had cash to burn.


----------



## Darkanus

As soon as I get my degree, a 7 string Skervesen Raptor!
Hope their prices will stay the same in the next 3 years...


----------



## protest

Just bought a used RGD 7421 already loaded with CL/LF. I'm saving to have a custom finish done, and a few little upgrades.


----------



## BadSeed

My tax return, backpay and vacation check all come in next week, so when those come in:

- agile al2000 flat black
- Duncan blackouts for said agile
- Duncan Jb for my Al3000M
- Peavey 412ms cab w/ Celestion G12k85's
- Aural Guitar Exciter
- Hardwire Cm-2 OD or Biyang Mad Driver OD
- Electro Harmonix LPB1 Boost pedal

Budget for all this is 700. Should be able to accomplish it no problem.


----------



## wookie606

some kind of rack pre like the ENGL E530 or AMT to go with my GSP1101.


----------



## technomancer

Pickups for the two Ibanexz Premiums I picked up and maybe an Arc Effects Big Green Pi


----------



## Volteau

I'm hoping for a Mesa Boogie 2 90 Power Amp... when I get the money for it that is.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

just snagged a rga321 that i'm going to fix up real pretty, new pickups and i'm going to make some control cavity covers


----------



## peldikuneptun

Gonna pick up some picks. Probably jazz IIIs.
Waiting for that tele-shaped Chapman ML-7.


----------



## op1e

I spent too much for a while already this last month. I bought back my MF-207, traded my Scope 727 to get my M-207 back (see a pattern here?). Ordered an Eminence quad for my 72 Traynor cab (Legends and Swamp Thangs). Bought a Rockmaster couple months ago...


----------



## teamSKDM

Gonna buy 2 empty 2x15s and put. Evl 15l series 2 speakers in it, and combine em to user as a 4x15


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

A Randall 4x12 straight cab off of my friend


----------



## protest

Oh hell, damn you Amazon Prime and your free 2 day shipping. I just bought an MXR Carbon Copy and Analog Chorus for less than $195 new with free 2 day shipping. I don't need these things, but I want them, and Amazon is an enabler!


----------



## ArtDecade

I'm saving up now, but it will be a Kamaka Tenor Uke.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Yamaha THR10X with free next day delivery........

ISP Theta Pedal - not sure when it's in stock, where it will be in stock, or IF it will be in stock in the UK.

ARGH IMPULSE CONTROL FAILURE FORTHCOMING.....


----------



## thedonal

I think I kind of answered this in the Pod HD thread.but I'd also like to get an eq of some sort to plug into my Nomad 45, so I can go scooped when I want.


----------



## TheAmercanLow

Maybe eventually a used Mark IV if I can drum up the money


----------



## Paul Reed Shred

hmm.. an axe fx II, some kind of 5 string bass, superior 2.0, and a wallet-maiming deposit on a suhr or mayones.


----------



## Curt

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...my list is growing with each post!


this. 

add to my list: 
Ibanez Iron Label RG 6(Played it yesterday and it felt right)
PRS Custom 24 in a yet to be determined finish.
(Also payed one of these yesterday, in matteo blue. Need it in my life. )
Covered Dimarzio Super 3/liquifire set for the ibanez(EMG's = meh)

Crossing off the dc700 and the skervesen this year, as I have been finding myself returning to my 6 strings for what I write lately, and with the PRS, ibby, recto 4x12, and possibly the thrasher incoming this year, I will be all out on the gear funds.

Which leaves next year's list looking bad for my wallet. 
Skervesen build
A few pedals/cables
A New PC build
New Mics/stand(s)
A bass
2 BenQ 24" Computer monitors
New interface
And new headphones for mixing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either an Agile Intrepid 8XX, Schecter Damien Platinum 8, Spector Legend 5, or a Line 6 POD HD500.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Rgd tmr, jem 777 next week and hopefully a carvin too!


----------



## WarMachine

Maybe either a 4U rack + head case, rocktron replifex, a straight 4x12 cab to make my stack and or a custom grill cover for the cabs....yeah, i know the grill covers technically dont count, but damn, 80 bucks for a grill cover with my cd logo (same as my avatar) would be pretty damn badass


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Gibson LP with SD Black Winter. Yesterday I saw Keith Merrow video and I'm smashed  Later maybe Pittbull Ultra Lead and Splawn Quickrod.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I can finally cross the Vox VT120+ off my list.

Guitar wise, I'm between four choices right now.
1. PRS SE-7
2. Ibanez RG927QMFX
3. Ibanez S5427
4. Ibanez RGD2127FX

Gear wise:
SM57
Either a Boss TU-3 or Korg Pitchblack
Some type of Morley Wah


----------



## will_shred

I lot of stuff I would never be able to afford, but here's what i'd like to get 2013/2014 (in my fucking dreams) 

- Warmoth Tele or other classy guitar (walnut neck, mahogany body, locking tuners, Not sure about Pickups) 
-SD active sized distortions (for my 7 string) 
-EL-34 tubes for my Egnater
-a 2x12 cab. 
-Noise gate
-Tuner pedal 
-Boss HM-2


----------



## Seanthesheep

next piece of gear:

PA wedge (either alto ts112a or ts115a)

next guitar:

Strandberg Boden 7 (s7 production) (hopefully)


----------



## Curt

I can cross the POD HD 500 and the 4x12 recto off the list. 
Need the Randall Thrashers to get shipped so I can try one. for now, I'll be enjoying abusing the POD effects through the 5150 III, & recto standard 4x12.

Now to get the ibby, dimarzio's, and a new laptop, so I can actually start putting up clips with the POD, and 5153.


----------



## FooBAR

MIJ Ibanez RG7421
Rocktron Piranha
Carvin Quad X
Peavey Classic 120W poweramp


----------



## Core2x

Custom Skervesen/Carvin for sure!


----------



## BeeG

Axe-fx II right after I sell my mesa dual rec roadster.


----------



## Bevo

5150-3, 50 watt and 1-12 cab.

This will be a perfect match for what I use at home.


----------



## RobPhoboS

RobPhoboS said:


> ...another guitar for some straight up death metal suffocation style and will get this:
> Jackson SLATTXMG3-6 Fixed Bridge Guitar in Matte Black | Andertons





RobPhoboS said:


> Got the SH-6 this morning, and my local shop have just restocked the Jackson I'm keen on - so I may have to put a deposit on it.



Deposit chucked on Jackson SLATTXMG3-6, I'll be picking it up at the end of the month as the guitar tech at my local store is on holiday...so I may as well wait until he is back so he can get it how I'd like it done 

Going to hold off from buying expensive guitar this year as I had better pay off my motor first


----------



## myampslouder

Most likely it will either be a second VHT fatbottom cab or a head/ rack case for so i can start building my midi controlled rig


----------



## 7stringDemon

Cables. Got a whole duffel bag of them stolen at a show 
SIR27FD. I need a 7-string that will actually inspire me to play. Not a fucked old RG7620. 
Maybe a new head of some sort if I find a good deal. But my XXX is great for now.


----------



## Rick

27" Agile Sentinel.


----------



## oracles

Jackson RR24. I have MAJOR Rhoads GAS right now, and I've always loved that model. Aside from that, looking into Mesa mini rec's.


----------



## Pav

oracles said:


> I have MAJOR Rhoads GAS right now


Welcome to the club.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

hit me up if you got one for sale. looking for one of these...







to match the other one i have...


----------



## Albionic

broj15 said:


> I might have my guitar instructor/ tech whip me





sorry couldn't resist


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rick said:


> 27" Agile Sentinel.



They make these?


----------



## guitarfishbay

Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, probably. I think that is the new interface I want but it still isn't for sale in the UK yet.


----------



## Timelesseer

A JP7 of some sort, or an Ibanez 1077/2077 XL. GASing HARD for both of those.


----------



## Curt

Got massive 8 string GAS, so a Skervesen Swan FF8 is the cure.
also GAS for a rectifier mini is rising.


----------



## LuizPauloDT

I need some CrunchLab Liquifire pickups for my RG1527 then I'm gonna buy a DI Box and a Reamp Box.


----------



## AliceLG

Re-prioritizing:

Marshall JVM410H + 2x12 cab
Custom 6 string (currently shopping around RAN, Blackwater and a couple of local luthiers)
RGIR28FE
High-end pedalboard system (CAE would be nice)

And if I still have a place to live and means to get food after all that, another custom.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I bought 2 trombones and a copper penny RG470 just last night... 

I need to sell my current interface, one with less inputs and buy an electric drum kit.


----------



## Andromalia

If it follows my usual thread, my next guitar purchase will be anything *except* what I planned to buy


----------



## andyjanson

AXE FX II! I'M SO CLOSE!!!!


----------



## Rojne

Line6 DT25 Head and some good 2x12 cab so I can hook my HD500 up properly!

.. or I'll sell the HD500 and get a Orange or Blackstar rig!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Rick said:


> 27" Agile Sentinel.


 


Those exist?


----------



## lametacomeat

Fender American Deluxe Telecaster


----------



## vinniemallet

Upgrade from Axe-Fx Ultra to II 
Then gonna grab a Mayones Regius or a KxK or another EBMM (Koa top plz)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

feel free to post up pics or links to your ngd/gear threads.


----------



## Manurack

I just bought an amp off craigslist yesterday and got it in today 

It's a 1995-1999 era Peavey Bandit 112 amp and I love it! I put a boss 7 band EQ in the effects loop and an MXR Wylde overdrive before the amp and the tone is heavy and sick! The EQ pedal really brings the tone to the next level!
Here it is with my Modded Fender Stagemaster 7 string and my Les Paul Goldtop


----------



## drinkinsum

Randall Diavlo 45W


----------



## Chuck

With some some luck hopefully my next axe will be a RGA121


----------



## Yo_Wattup

1. Behringer stereo 15 band eq (rack)
2. One of them poly tune tuners
3. Line 6 G90 wireless system (rack)


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Hopefully getting a 6505+ 112 combo in the next few weeks. My first tube amp in 10 years of playing guitar. Why have I waited so long?


----------



## spawnofthesith

Most likely this


----------



## Kullerbytta

A custom 7-string by Mayones. Namely Mayones Regius 6 Mosaic - Master Builder Collection 2011
modified to a 7-string baritone with either SD Distortions or BKP Aftermaths. (est. price: 4400 euros  )
Before that I'm getting a ENGL Blackmore or ENGL Savage. Saw an ENGL Savage 120 in a local ad for 1100$ and I'm thinking of pickin'er up.
Sometime in the future I will also be looking for a used Vader 2x12 with Eminence Legends and a TC Electronic Flashback Delay.

Then my life will be complete.


----------



## Sytka

Buying a Fractal machine in a couple of day I hope ! Then, another Sabre Guitars !


----------



## beersponge

Mesa Boogie Triple Rec., (& a 2x12 cab), Rivera Rockcrusher, BBE Sonic Maximizer, and an Agile Interseptor 830 Nat. Satin.... + a few modulation effects.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

if anyone has a laser etched giger rg...pm me.


----------



## Veritech Zero

I know it is kinda old hat, but I am GASing for one of those Ibanez RG1XXV 25th anniversary in pink  Chances are I'm gonna get one as my next purchase.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

LTD EC-1000... stoked. I would have two superstrats (RGA121 and LTD MH) and two LPs (I have a 1974 Les Paul Deluxe)

All of me wants to sell my LTD MH except for the fact thats it a limited color and cool when my RGA is in the shop or something.


----------



## Given To Fly

Mprinsje said:


> one of these dudes



I played the baritone and standard versions of this Eastwood! They are fun guitars!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm really gasing for a PRS.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Either this Epiphone Les Paul Traditional Pro...







...or this Epiphone Les Paul Prophecy Custom Plus GX


----------



## donray1527

Ibanez RGD2127FX, Fender Blacktop Strat+BKP Aftermaths, POD HD. lol Gonna be a long time.


----------



## BigBaldIan

IRT Studio 15 by the sounds of things.


----------



## Hyacinth

My next purchase is the Eureka PROM chip for my FCB1010


----------



## Mprinsje

in addition to the eastwood i posted earlier, i'm searching the local ebay and sites like that for an old peavey century 200 bass head + a cab. 
we recorded the demo from my band with it and i have to have one. (they also pop up really cheap now and then).

and, when all goes well (read: when i'll find me a job this summer) i'm gonna buy a marshall JMP 2203 + 1960a cab


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

I really hope its gonna be a Jackson Chris Broderick Pro Soloist 7 in white.


----------



## DSilence

A build your own clone pedal kit, Curious to dive in & build my own. Probably a new cab is on the list too. Happy with the guitar, pedals & amp for now. Didn't think I would ever say that, but for my simple setup it sounds good.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

As soon as I can sell my Triple recto, I'll be buying an ivory EVH 5150III mini head. 

With the white head on top of my Orange cab, my rig will be a heavy metal dreamsicle


----------



## Pav

I may have it narrowed down...either a Polytune Mini and nice ABY to finish my board once and for all, or a Mesa Stiletto...since stereo kinda requires two amps.



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> As soon as I can sell my Triple recto, I'll be buying an ivory EVH 5150III mini head.
> 
> With the white head on top of my Orange cab, my rig will be a heavy metal dreamsicle



That sounds delicious.


----------



## warhead

Seems like I will get myself a 7 string.....first time I tried it didn`t work well for me.....


----------



## StaticGaze

I'm dyin' to buy a 7 string with an evertune bridge. But first I need to buy more recording equipment, like new monitors


----------



## SeductionS

probably this:





as I want to get rid of my M13 I would need a new overdrive and I've heard many good things about these (+ they go for only &#8364;29,-).


----------



## Robby the Robot

This. 






It's coming tomorrow. 


Snark Clip-On Chromatic All Instrument Tuner | Musician's Friend


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Esp Griffyn said:


> Hopefully getting a 6505+ 112 combo in the next few weeks. My first tube amp in 10 years of playing guitar. Why have I waited so long?



I just made good on this post, and purchased a 6505+ 112 combo last night. Should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## KillerStephen

Got a few things coming soon waiting for the 30 day police hold to be up at Guitar Center since theyre used...

USA Charvel So Cal, white w/ black pickguard. All stock with the Dimarzios.

Digitech Whammy, not the newer one.


----------



## Steinmetzify

FJA modded Single Rec.....coming in next week. Sounds like this:


----------



## DarkRain93

An ESP bass guitar like a B-10 or B15 or an ESP M-17 7 string guitar.


----------



## RobPhoboS

Just a few hours away from my NGD (haven't had one for 7 or 8 years !).


----------



## MicrobeSS

Most likely getting a Jackson Chris Broderick Signature(the lower end model) or a new amp.


----------



## axxessdenied

I'm selling all my amps right now. Going to get something new. Dunno what though...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## tripguitar

i finally got over my "i wont settle for less than an axe-fx" but seeing as funds are limited.... i'm pickin up a line 6 pod hd500 tonight! wooo!


----------



## Tommy

Hopefully over the next couple of months I shall acquire an Axe Fx II and a pair of Equator D5's. Just in time to get my Boden 8 sometime in the future.


----------



## areyna21

Rebuilding my rig right now and starting it off with a Rivera Knucklehead II. I bought the tre combo but it wasn't as flexible and no master volume for the clean was a deal breaker. So now my mission is getting an effects unit and a new cab. I was looking at the g major 2 for effects and possibly a 212 for better portability.


----------



## Iron Beard

XV-890HH Setneck Flamed Maple Dual Humbucker Vintage Natural

just ordered this.


----------



## eventuate

Until a few days ago, I was going for a JP7.

But then I decided I wanted a stellar amp to play it through so I'm gonna get a Mark V first!


----------



## XxStatiX

EMG 60X and EMG 85! For my 6!


----------



## MetalDaze

I put in a preorder for a Laney IronHeart Studio


----------



## Sparkfriction

^indeed


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

some pups once i figure out which will sound the best in my rg8...


----------



## axxessdenied

latest hauls 
And i preordered the protone misha mansoor overdrive 

How much was the ironheart studio? super interested in one.


----------



## yingmin

Either my 7-string Parker Fly that's currently being built, or the rest of the parts to make my own custom B-bender Tele, whichever happens first


----------



## Valennic

Jackson DKA8, followed not so closely by either a HEAVILY option 50'd CT7 from Carvin, or some other heavily decked out 7.


----------



## Ryan_Metal

going to get my first seven string leaning towards a Ibanez Premium in red desert.


----------



## Qweklain

Well I am waiting for my Ormsby to be done in a few months, so that kind of counts. I also impulse bought someones spot on that Jackson CS 7 run.

However if we are talking not yet purchased, then I would like to track down an Engl E580 preamp, a Masotti X3M pre, a Brunetti Mille pre, and an Engl 850 power amp.


----------



## Boojakki

I already pre-ordered a Jackson DKA7 and will also buy a Laney IronHeart Studio next. (Still brood over what box (1x12) I should choose... Maybe a Palmer CAB112MAV...). Also I buy used stuff on eBay frequently too... :|


----------



## Curt

Mini Rectifier.

Not quite the classic recto tone, but close enough for a mini head.


----------



## DespoticOrder

Debating a Fireball 60 and an isolation cab for my dorm. But I could spend less than that to get an Axe Ultra... I hate choices  I might just wait to drop more money on the Axe 2. I've got the money now, but I don't wanna watch my bank account drop until its a bit higher.


----------



## axxessdenied

Line 6 DT25 112 1x12 25W Tube Guitar Combo Amp | Musician&#39;s Friend
I ordered one of these. Having a pod hd pro and floorboard it seems like the logical step forward 

I'm super-stoked! 

I'm thinking of gettingn a Line 6 Variax guitar now


----------



## Ironbird

I just got myself a Morley Bad Horsie 1 (had a Bad Horsie 2 but sold it, regretted it ever since!) and an EH Metal Muff with Top Boost. Also got a custom stutter effect pedal built for me.

Next up: pedalcase and power supply!

Gear that went out: 95Q Crybaby, Wylde Crybaby, Boss Metal Zone

Gear that needs to go out: Guyatone Metal Monster Tube Distortion


----------



## skeels

I'm going to get some strings.... and maybe some pots.. and wire.

Woo hoo.


----------



## texshred777

PRS. CU/ST or CE 24. 

That, or a CT 624-Holdsworth headstock, orange or tobacco burst, wilki, gold hardware, and no inlays on ebony.


----------



## victim5150

Jackson RR5. The shop is putting EMG's in so can't pick it up till Thursday.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

First a boss ge-7 pedal and then a new toggle switch and some green BKP aftermaths for my ibby! Hopefully


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

victim5150 said:


> Jackson RR5. The shop is putting EMG's in so can't pick it up till Thursday.



i miss my rr1...never should have sold it.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Shure SM57
An Audio Interface (need some reccommendations)
Reaper
Maybe monitors in the future?


----------



## Alex6534

Should be ordering my Kemper this morning  only have the lunchbox style in stock though. Cannot wait to crush some skulls with this at our next gig.


----------



## col

Eventide H9 (whenever it gets released)
TC BH250 Bass head
VGS Soulmaster VSM-120/7 if I can find one anywhere


----------



## xxx128

Waiting for gibson USA to re-issue the 84 explorer since i missed it last time. *Keeps waiting...*


----------



## Andromalia

At the moment, only plans are a Jackson dominion when they will issue them. I'm more worried about selling gear than buying some at that point. Just too many guitars I don't use.


----------



## Pat_tct

i can't friggin decide...... there is:

Jackson Pro Dinky DK2qmht
PRS SE Custom 24

and the new announced:
Washburn Parallaxe (the 6 in line headstock version) (kinda like the one michael keene used to play)


----------



## Webmaestro

Just found someone selling a 2004 Ibanez RG8527VV.

GO ME!


----------



## Brill

I'm thinking, a Few Moogerfooger Pedals, if not all (Lotta saving to do)


----------



## Pat_tct

forgot to mention the parker pdf 80 in wine burst^^ looks so sexy


----------



## lecorff

Next thing on the to buy list is a pair of studio monitors, been looking at a couple of different pairs around the web for 500$-1k$. The JBL LSR 2328P seem to get really good reviews on the web, curious to try those out.

After that I really need to get a EBMM JP, tried a JP6 about a month ago an totally loved the feel and sound of the guitar. Still not sure wich version I'll get, but the JPX and BFR both look really sweet


----------



## lecorff

@DanakinSkywalker I suggest you check the Presonus products, I have a FireStudio Project and I really like it, plus some of their audio interfaces come with the Artist version of Studio One 2.5 wich is a really great DAW IMO


----------



## capone1

AXE FX Ultra Bitchs 


Sorry kinda excited....


----------



## davidian6811

Just ordered an LTD AW-7 with BKP Blackhawks


----------



## LeAdEr

I am thinking about the new Randall RG 13 , just for homerecording. I know that it is not an High End piece, but i heard it on the Musikmesse and i liked it. Anyway i am a Randall Fan


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> (....)
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


 
Whenever I plan my next purchase, shit starts happening. I wanted to get a solid state setup then sell my Mesa combo. I put the combo up for sale, someone wants to trade with closed wallet for a VHT/Fryette SigX head. You can't say no to that. So now I have my Solid State setup and the VHT head .

So now I don't plan anymore on getting a certain guitar or gear, but I just save it just in case when something ridiculous pops up. 

Now I have 6 LTD guitars incoming


----------



## Jackson12s

A BlacKat 7


----------



## mcsalty

some pedals, a new cab, and one of these


----------



## Joomis

Ebmm JP13


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I am currently in the process of acquiring my first real ESP and if all goes well I will be the owner of a 7 string 27" baritone ESP within a month or so...

... and I think no one will guess right what it is muahahahaaaah!


----------



## LuizPauloDT

Two Notes Torpedo Reload


----------



## lawizeg

A Siggery. Deposits for Daemonesses.


----------



## spawnofthesith

These two


----------



## daniel_95

A Les Paul Ultra II or III.
A smaller cab, perhaps a 1x12 or 1x10 as I have no intentions of leaving my hugeass engl 4x12 at the rehearsal room, which is small enough as it is.
A backup solid state head in case I blow a tube in my engl screamer head


----------



## MesaENGR412

Got the Axe II and GCP, now I will be getting a Power Amp for when we don't take a trailer.

-AJH


----------



## imprinted

Axe FX II, Dingwall Combustion II, LTD SCT-607B.


----------



## gordon_mlz

Guitar rig is hurting. Need:
Decimator/Decimator G
Rack/Stomp tuner
Rack/Stomp EQ


----------



## robotsatemygma

I think I'm pretty well situated at the moment, but we all know that changes hahaha! 

What's consistently been on my list:

Vox AC30
or
Fender Blues Deluxe

Fender Jaguar Baritone Custom
Another Jag or Jazzmaster
Les Paul Custom

MXR Carbon Delay (or another Delay in general)
New Wah, wanna retire my 70's T. Organ Co era Crybaby from live use.


----------



## Abaddon9112

My next gear purchase is probably just gonna be an ART Tube MP mic preamp. I plan on using the Hi-Z input to boost the signal from my distortion pedals up to line level to run direct into a power amp.


----------



## ESPImperium

TC Electronics G Major

**OR**

Gibson Firebird 70s Tribute

**OR**

Gibson Les Paul 70s Tribute

**OR**

TC Electronics Flashback Delay

However i really want a Shure Green Bullet Harmonica Microphone for megaphone style vocals.


----------



## feilong29

I'm for sure getting a Strandberg Boden 7


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I just ordered an Epi Prophesy Les Paul EX with the EMGs from American Musical. Since it's out of stock for a few days, now i'm rabidly looking over the website to see if maybe there's something more desireable to me in the price range...I'd take the Zakk wylde if not for the bullseye. Also considering an Blackstar ID series but i really dont need another amp ... or guitar for that matter...groan







UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Whenever I plan my next purchase, shit starts happening. .....So now I don't plan anymore on getting a certain guitar or gear, but I just save it just in case when something ridiculous pops up.
> Now I have 6 LTD guitars incoming



No shit - plus, whenever i buy something new, i need more stuff to go with it - new pickups maybe, new cabinet or speakers matching the ohms of the stereo power amp..blah blah gear whoredom


----------



## Kaappari

I really want another Skervesen to accompany my silver Raptor. But then again I have no reason to get anything new


----------



## uberthrall

I like my rig now.....Engl 530, oldschool Rocktron Velocity 300, M13, BBE 462, but I'm really jonesing for an Axe FX........and a good tube, stereo power amp.


----------



## newfinator

I recently ordered a koa Suhr Modern. I'll do my best to be patient over the next few months while it's being built.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ive always wanted one of these in the past...may be time to pick one up.


----------



## Choop

Recently acquired an amp! So next I've decided that I'm definitely going to shoot for getting a Gibson explorer, hand's down coolest Gibson. Always wanted one. ;-; After that I'll probably try getting a flying V as well. That or a Fender USA strat. Depends on my mood at the time of moneys. :V


----------



## MBMoreno

I'm divided between an AMT Wah to finish my board (for a while) or a D2 to record. Decisions, decisions... And STRINGS... I need strings for the summer


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A new mic and my Reason 7 upgrade as well are on the way.
I may be making this a reality-so close to putting down a deposit:


----------



## Handbanana

50w 5150 iii with matching cab. Picking it up tomorrow! Giggity.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Handbanana said:


> 50w 5150 iii with matching cab. Picking it up tomorrow! Giggity.



post a link to your nad...


----------



## Mordacain

With any luck, a Mesa Fifty-Fifty power amp to add some muscle to my new (to me) Mesa Quad


----------



## Handbanana

M3CHK1LLA said:


> post a link to your nad...



Here ya go!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/236771-nad.html


----------



## Yimmj

Definitely an epiphone thunderhorse


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

I'm looking to get a summer job since I'm now 16.
Then, I can finally buy a new amp to replace my stupid Spider 3 15w  
I'm set on a Bugera 6262 Infinium and Avatar 2x12 w/ V30's.
After that I might buy a TubScreamer, but that's something I need to research.

Now, who's hiring?


----------



## lawizeg

Been on the hunt for an RGA121, looks promising! Ill probably be able to get my hands on either an NTF, VLF, or an RGA121h in CDR. All in excellent condition. Excited! I've got all my upgrades planned already, lol. 

If anyone's selling...


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

There should be a few on eBay right now.
At least 1.


----------



## lawizeg

Bucketheadtwo said:


> There should be a few on eBay right now.
> At least 1.



I've found about ten from around the Internet. Two on ebay right now, but the prices are higher than others.


----------



## drinkinsum

Got my eyes on an Engl Ironball - gotta sell a some of my gear first


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

drinkinsum said:


> Got my eyes on an Engl Ironball - gotta sell a some of my gear first



id love to try one out for a day or two...


----------



## spawnofthesith

As soon as my paycheck clears tomorrow, I'm ordering a Whitebox 1x12 cab with a K100


----------



## EvolDerek

Im debating between a Orange TH100H, a vintage Sound City L120, or some sort of Marshall for the sludgey shit ive been doing the last year.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

Line 6 POD HD Pro.

Unfortunately, I am on a budget.


----------



## WarMachine

Nothing major but i really need em, a rocktron midi mate, a new speaker cable, a new 3ft patch cable and huge order of pics and strings lol. After that i plan on getting a power amp of some kind, ss or tube just as long as it has presence and resonance of some kind lol and a new 6U case.


----------



## axxessdenied

i'd like to get a jtv89f to finish my line 6 collection.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Just ordered a Whitebox 1x12 cab with a K100 in it


EDIT: Apparently I posted in this thread last night with this information already... woops lol


----------



## bifftannen

I'm GASing to add a cheap MIJ Ibanez 6 string to my collection such as an S540, RG3120, RG520QS or an RGA121. There is an S540ltd for sale near by but no sign of the rest on the bay or elsewhere within an acceptable price range.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

I ordered an SM57 from Hello Music almost 3 weeks ago. They finally shipped it, but sent to the wrong address I had asked them to correct after originally making the order. They got Fedex to re-route the package, so hopefully it will be here Tuesday.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

there are so many guitars i want but so many nice amps have been mentioned...

...may need to look into that too lol.


----------



## Curt

A Schecter Damien Platinum 6, and hopefully a Joe Cocchi sig from Acacia.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Evh 50 watt & matching 2x12 yum yum.


----------



## Chiba666

Any ESP or LTD Jeff Hanneman sig.

Eying up a sweet deal at the moment, it may only be a 200 but it comes with a KK EMG set fitted.

Saves me doing the hardwork, it would then just be a Khaler upgrade.

So very tempted.


----------



## Curt

I used to have a Hanneman 200 sig in digital camo with an 85/89R set in it. Great for the money.


----------



## Darren James

I'm hoping to get my line 6 HD pro here shortly. I also wouldn't mind getting a power amp to run it live, such as an ISP or something close to that price. 

Also, a port city 2x12 cab to go with it or with my dual rec would be nice.


----------



## trickae

axe fx 2

mainly because i don't think i'll ever see a production strandberg boden 8 with a figured maccasser ebony top and I'm sick to death at seeing quilted or flame maple tops.


----------



## AryaBara

Perhaps , POD HD500


----------



## neoclassical

Attempting to save for a Gibson Les Paul Sig T or Traditional Pro II and a BKP holy diver for said LP. Got the first hundred $ saved.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

love to hear the holy diver pups in person...


----------



## Tommy

Since I recently acquired an Axe Fx II, next up on my list of future purchases will be more than likely an JP7. 


That got worded weird and I'm way too lazy to fix it.


----------



## pkgitar

Something from the Laney Ironheart series!


----------



## Destructionuponusguitar

I currently have like 3-4 grand in my rig now. the only thing I need is rack gear, so first thing im getting is a 6 space rack case and a power conditioner to protect my current and future gear. either that or a maxon overdrive to give my tone a kick in the ass. but not sure if I need it with a 5150 \m/


----------



## Rook

I feel like I _need_ (as much as a guitarist can ) another solid 8, like another Regius so that's priority.

I'd like another Regius 8, a Jackson B8 and an M8M so those will be my next 3 guitars. If one of the projects I'm working on goes live I'll need a 212 and I'd like a Line6 G50.

I think I have a Regius sorted, dunno when I'm gunna be able to get an M8M, I have to wait for something else to get sorted before I can pursue that. A B8 will happen when I've got the other 2 lined up probably.

MMMMM AMBITION


----------



## crg123

I am purchasing my friend's Skervesen Octopus 7 (AnarchyDivine88) on here. 

Check it out, these are some pictures I took of this beauty:
Album: New Skervesen and Guitar logistics 7 strings - a set on Flickr











So pumped, it'll be my first high end guitar. It will be mine by the end of june (When he finally feels like he can part with it haha). Its loaded with Warpigs which are my favorite BKP's I've tried so far.


----------



## OWHall

likegluelikecrew said:


> Maxon OD808 and a Zilla Fatboy with V30's, black taurus tolex with basket weave grill cloth, considering getting my Marshall 8100 re-tolexed to match too



I just recently got a custom zilla 2x12 fatboy with v30s. I highly recommend haha.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Would like to get my first 7 or 8 string guitar, but not to picky on what.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

monkeysuncle said:


> Would like to get my first 7 or 8 string guitar, but not to picky on what.



get an ibby and you'll most likely be happy with it.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

PRS Artist 20th Edition


----------



## WarMachine

Just picked up a midimate, next on the list is a banshee 2.....oh yes


----------



## ras1988

I just sold a Diezel Herbert and Mayones 6 string. Incoming is an Ibanez RG 2228A that I scooped up and a Diezel VH4 (one is waiting on my door step the other is getting packed up to be shipped in). Just trying things out to see the other flavors that are out there. Other than that there is the TK instruments 7 string headless SX-hollow that I have in the works but that won't be coming in for quite some time. Those other two might be gone by the time the TK makes its grand entrance.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I`m currently debating over a Gibson Les Paul Studio, or the new Premium series Ibanez Universe, both are awesome guitars !!!.


----------



## Hemorrhage

Getting rid of my Engl E580 (too simple user for so many features) and that cash im going to put on the following:

- Engl E530 Preamp
- T.C. Electronics G-Major 2
- AKG WMS470 (thanks to the new frequency regulations my old wireless will soon be trash)


----------



## GXPO

Should be a Suhr Modern Pro (I think S5 ). Not even sure I'm going to like it, but at the price I can resell if needs be. I've tried it, I just know the neck will need 2-3 weeks play for me to decide...


----------



## Underworld

I might trade my Mesa OS 4x12 for an EVH 4x12... will probably sound better with my 5150 III 


Other than that, a PRS Mike Mushok pretty shortly.


----------



## shawnt3

crg123 said:


> I am purchasing my friend's Skervesen Octopus 7 (AnarchyDivine88) on here.
> 
> Check it out, these are some pictures I took of this beauty:
> Album: New Skervesen and Guitar logistics 7 strings - a set on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pumped, it'll be my first high end guitar. It will be mine by the end of june (When he finally feels like he can part with it haha). Its loaded with Warpigs which are my favorite BKP's I've tried so far.


 
That guitar looks incredibly badass.


----------



## shawnt3

I want to pick up one of those Line 6 Wireless Rack units...that sounds like it would make live playing waaay more convenient...and stupid patch cables wont get in the way when im jumping around


----------



## RobPhoboS

Awaiting arrival of a Boss HM-2 (MIJ) from Japan


----------



## Pav

My new band has me feeling like I desperately need a Mesa Mark series head.


----------



## Basti

Something in Transparent Black, Floyd, six strings...dunno yet. What I need is a job.


----------



## EricSVT18

Basti said:


> Something in Transparent Black, Floyd, six strings...dunno yet. What I need is a job.



Or win the lotto lol. I'd have hundreds of thousands of dollars spent in gear in mere days haha.


----------



## Milpitas Monster

A BKP Irish Tour to complete a Holy Diver, S - Deco 2 pickup suite on my Ibanez S


----------



## Simple Jack

A can opener. To open the baked beans and soup cans that I must eat to afford more guitar gear 

Heheh but seriously I'd like a hollowbodied or semi-hollowbodied electric. Doesn't have to be a $3k job. I've read good stuff about the Epiphone Lucille and Memphis models, they look like excellent value. For now, I'm waiting on delivery of my first seven string - a Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7.


----------



## Simple Jack

Milpitas Monster said:


> A BKP Irish Tour to complete a Holy Diver, S - Deco 2 pickup suite on my Ibanez S


Expensive tho they may be, Bareknuckles are the shiz. Initially I struggled to justify paying so much for them, but after getting a Nailbomb bridge and Black Dog neck for my Les Paul I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Stock Gibson pickups sounded great, but were lacking a little punch and oomph, which the BKs deliver in spades. Hope that works out for you.


----------



## Dead Undead

Get my amp repaired.
Also, an early 90s RG550 and some Deathbuckers.


----------



## Chuck

Dead Undead said:


> Get my amp repaired.
> Also, an early 90s RG550 and some Deathbuckers.



My 550 should be here any day now, still trying to decide what pups to get, now I gotta go look at Lace's site again


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Simple Jack said:


> Expensive tho they may be, Bareknuckles are the shiz. Initially I struggled to justify paying so much for them, but after getting a Nailbomb bridge and Black Dog neck for my Les Paul I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Stock Gibson pickups sounded great, but were lacking a little punch and oomph, which the BKs deliver in spades. Hope that works out for you.



Thank you kindly. I have an A nailbomb cold sweat combo in a single cut guitar. They are so articulate and chimey in the mahogany body. Thick thick thick but clear. Sloppy playing be exposed!


----------



## timbucktu123

eithe an evh 50ii or an used axe fx convince me to get one or the other


----------



## Andretti

Depends on what you're gonna play, if cover band/metal then probably Axe Fx. IMO EVH for the win. Just love the sound. And I love the Head and Cab on stage, just looks so pro. Both are damn good gear tho

also..


just ordered both of these!

Brice HXB-405 3/4 Nat Quilt Short Scale!! Coming in hopefully on Thursday!












And this beast to go with it, Sansamp Bass Driver DI .. hopefully coming in late this week early next!


----------



## machinica_band

There is so much crap that I still need to pickup for my rig.

*A head/10 space rack case
*2x GCX Switchers
* Two rack drawers
* Power conditioner
* Ground Control Pro
* Mesa Boogie 2:90 Power Amp
* EH Sitar Swami
* 4 or 5 more custom pedals (i am a pedal whore)
* ISP Subwoofer


----------



## crg123

Hemorrhage said:


> - AKG WMS470 (thanks to the new frequency regulations my old wireless will soon be trash)
> 
> [/IMG]



I'm curious what sort of frequency regulations are you talking about? What is the reasoning for that? Thanks


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

that bass reminds me. a friend of mine borrowed my 5 string warlock to "set it up." its been months now...need to see if i still own it lol.


----------



## EricSVT18

There's so much I want it's not even funny. 

By the end of the year I'm hoping/should have 1 or more of these...
-axe fx
-EVH 212 combo 
-custom carvin


----------



## Chiba666

POD HD Pro, I'm not much into tweaking so this should suit my needs fine. Chances are I will get the corresponding ShortBoard to control it all.

Will pick up a 4u Rack as well and then decide wether I will go direct to mixing desk and PA or get a Power Amp for it and go to a cab.

Decisions decisions


----------



## Daemoniac

There are a few things I need from here... Now that the rig is back up in it's most basic form, it's a tossup between a Pod X3 Pro/Live, an M13, and/or a pair of BKP Ceramic Warpigs like I had in the old 7420. I ....ing LOVED those things. Even in basswood.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

this:




or this:





help me decide?


----------



## timbucktu123

Thrashmanzac said:


> this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me decide?



fireman


----------



## Engineseer

Well, I am getting ready to get a real tube amp. I aim for an Engl SE E670 6L6. Any opinions on it?


----------



## mnemonic

I'm thinking about getting a new sevenstring... since my current one is about 3000 miles away (and not very good either), i've just been playing a downtuned 6 lately. I think a hardtail loomis sig would be ideal. 

After that all I need is an axe fx, since i got some new monitors lately. But I think I'll hold off until I get tired of pod + studio monitors.


----------



## TFridgen




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ not a huge fan of red, but that sure looks nice...


----------



## Curt

Mayones Regius 6 
Then an Axe-Fx II, and a Freyette or Mesa poweramp + New 4x12(YTBD).
That will likely be my only purchases for the rest of the year and then some, got like 8 months of saving to do before all is done.


----------



## Francis978

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z317/the4thlast1/AmpsforsaleFall2008023.jpg

Definitely one of these bad larries! (EVH 5150iii)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Francis978 said:


> http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z317/the4thlast1/AmpsforsaleFall2008023.jpg
> 
> Definitely one of these bad larries! (EVH 5150iii)



whats a "bad larries!"?


----------



## renown7G

Something from Mayones. Or custom. 6 or 8, just got an ibby 2127z prestige, couldn't be more happy with it (changing pups soon to bkp nailbombs probably,Ii know go ahead and hate me). Then probably the Axe-Fx II, I hate to do it cause everyone does it, but goddamn, its just blows everything out of the water.


----------



## Jlang

My next immediate purchase is going to be a 6 space rack / head road case.


----------



## Curt

Curt said:


> Mayones Regius 6


 Still this

But damn it all I want a Roadster again... Really starting to regret selling it now.


----------



## DeadWeight

Got a deposit down on an ET Tomahawk FX7

Gonna buy a Line 6 HD500 or Pro very soon too, just gotta find a good second hand/international deal on one.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

DeadWeight said:


> Got a deposit down on an ET Tomahawk FX7



sweet...post up picks when it comes in.


----------



## mnemonic

I've got to decide between an axe fx II and a kemper profiling amp. luckily I have plenty of time to decide. 

time to get reading!


----------



## NinjaRaf

Maybe a footswitch for my randall rh200 lol.

More seriously, though, probably a randall rd20 or rd45...I cant decide.


----------



## ShadowAMD

I'm seriously lusting over a Rhodes Colossus. So much money though


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Probably an Axe FX 2, but I need to consider other options.


----------



## staytuned

Definitely an Axe Fx!


----------



## Tyler

carvin for sure


----------



## staytuned

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ not a huge fan of red, but that sure looks nice...



The black binding looks so frekking SICK with that red!


----------



## staytuned

Also a Mackie hd1521


----------



## Eisenbass

Custom guitar, brazillian made...with this luthiery:

Guzzardi Luthieria

The main luthier has died, but his projects still live on...just perfect guitars.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Eisenbass said:


> Custom guitar, brazillian made...with this luthiery:
> 
> Guzzardi Luthieria
> 
> The main luthier has died, but his projects still live on...just perfect guitars.



never heard of this brand...nice guitars fo sho


----------



## Universe74

A Carvin DC727. Mahog/Spalted Maple ect. Looks like my Intrepid is sold so have to put some more cash away. Be nice to get the woods I want ect.


----------



## halomojo

I'm thinking it's going to be the Kemper Profiler Power Rack. I was browsing through their list of profiles you can download on the site and it looks amazing.


----------



## Nick6505djent

I'd like to find a nice Jackson 7 string with a fixed bridge. Maybe a tc electronic corona chorus, but I'd love to save up for a used axe fx ultra.


----------



## Forrest_H

Nick6505djent said:


> I'd like to find a nice Jackson 7 string with a fixed bridge. Maybe a* tc electronic corona chorus*, but I'd love to save up for a used axe fx ultra.



I just got one of these, I can tell you that it sounds really killer.

I'm looking at getting an EQ pedal, possibly the MXR M109 6-Band, or maybe the M108 10-Band. 

Not as important to me, but I also want a Phaser.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

My next aquistition will be some new pick ups for my 1989 Charvel Fusion Custom. So far I`m torn between fitting EMG 81 for the bridge and two SA`s in the Neck and Middle postions, as it`s an HSS, or the Passive option of a Seymour Duncan JB and Hot Rails for The Neck and middle.

In short ... a lean mean THRASHING machine !!!.


----------



## Eisenbass

M3CHK1LLA said:


> never heard of this brand...nice guitars fo sho



The guitars made there are flawless. The attention to details is just huge, and the customer service is perfect. All guitars made have the unique touch of the customers, hence the time spent just for the discussion about every little detail of the guitar, even before buying the wood, is really long, something about 2 to 3 months, and a hell lot of e-mails and phone calls, trading ideas about design/construction, and stuff...and mainly brazillian woods are used.

A trully amazing company.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Curt

Misery Theory said:


>


What set? :3


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

time to consider a new amp...


----------



## aWoodenShip

after I get an 8 string I'm gonna start the long process of saving for an Axe-fx II


----------



## acriticalcookie

Peavey Transtube head with a Marshall 2x12 cab loaded with Jensen speakers. Getting the whole rig for 325$
After that? My first 7 string. A guy that I know is selling an Ibanez 7 string made out of spare japanese parts he had laying around. Loaded with Seymour Duncan blackouts/24 fret rosewood fretboard/floyd rose.


----------



## AliceLG

SD JB/59 for my 6-string in D (currently has 57/66, no complaining, just curious)
SD Nazgul/Sentient for my 7-string in A (currently has 81-7/707, complaining and curious)
Another 7 string to beat while my main one gets a refinish. I'm tired of looking at the matte black finish on my MH-417 but I love the guitar, so I won't sell/trade it, paint job instead 

I'm considering the PRS SE 7 in blue, or the Iron Label S-Series 7, or maybe even some 27" if I can find one


----------



## shanejohnson02

Actually I'm in the process of selling off my old gear and cleaning up what I have. I just bought a 6u rack and POD HD Pro to go with my Egnater Tweaker. Next purchase will be a matching 10u rack with 2 shelves to mount the Tweaker head in, and then buy another Tweaker stack to fill the second shelf and run everything in stereo.

So, in order it would be:
1) 10u rack + 2 shelves, Voodoo Lab Pedal Power Digital to fix a small power issue
2) Egnater Tweaker 15 half stack + 6L6 tubes
3) Pedaltrain PT-Pro w/ hardcase to mount my Ground Control and expression pedal on
4) Another Carvin...either an acoustic, classical, DC600 or DC700. Haven't decided yet. If it's one of the electrics, I'd like to try out the new EMG Metalworks 57/66 combo with it.
5) Finish the studio rack...still need 2 mic preamps, a second sansamp RBI, and a patch panel.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Looks like I'll be getting a Novation SL controller in the near future (to go along with my newest Tele).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wasnt looking to get one, but i ran across a guy selling a tascam 4 track recorder for cheap.


----------



## Allealex

-ibby rga321f
-BKP
-a pair of studio monitors
-maybe a cheap bass
-maybe an irt studio

See what happens..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Allealex said:


> -ibby rga321f
> -BKP
> -a pair of studio monitors
> -maybe a cheap bass
> -maybe an irt studio
> 
> See what happens..



i may have a 5 string bass coming up for sale soon...


----------



## UltraParanoia

This bad boy!
I'm going to unscrew the grill & spray the stripes white

Cant wait!


----------



## Kaickul

Crunch Lab/Liquifire 7, ISP Decimator


----------



## Runander

One of these when it comes to guitars, a Variax JTV-89.





And perhaps pair up that Variax guitar and my already owned Pod HD500 with a DT50 






That combination seems to be able to do pretty much anything!


----------



## carcass

i am waiting for my money to come and I am getting Orange Micro VR and then I would love to get Ampeg Micro VR Stack and some pedals .. maybe one more guitar, six stringer


----------



## landlocked

Some kind of notation software. I'm getting pretty tired of writing badarse riffs and then forgetting about them. I'm pretty bad about that. That and I am patiently waiting on an email from RondoMusic for my 28" septor seven semi-custom order for july '13, which is now. Like is said...patiently.


----------



## vansinn

Getting a Two Notes Torpedo C.A.B. ASAP, but damn, seemingly no used ones around.
Need to locate a suitable (12/15") subwoofer to match my Mackie HR624 mkII's.


----------



## danger5oh

Guitar-wise I need a 6 stringer. Something cork-sniffer approved . Gear-wise I'd love to pick up another TC Flashback X4. I should've never let go of my first one.


----------



## Spinedriver

I just bought a Zoom MS-70CDR and now have to wait about 2 weeks for it to ship.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i think you guys need to post up pics once your stuff comes in...

...will just feed my gas lol.


----------



## Forrest_H

I've been seriously considering getting a 6505+, as cliche as it is 

I'm also looking at getting an MXR Phase 100, and some kind of reverb


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

next purchase? a dc900


----------



## Aris_T

Planning on putting together a warmoth tele. Haven't decided yet if it'll be standard scale or baritone...


----------



## kencas

Me - my first 7 string!

I am looking mainly at the low end as I have been playing 6 for years and wanted to dip into the realms of 7 to try it out...

Thinking of either an ESP LTD M-17 or Schecter SGR C-7. Something to start with before GAS sets in!!! 

Ken.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

kencas said:


> Me - my first 7 string!
> 
> I am looking mainly at the low end as I have been playing 6 for years and wanted to dip into the realms of 7 to try it out...
> 
> Thinking of either an ESP LTD M-17 or Schecter SGR C-7. Something to start with before GAS sets in!!!
> 
> Ken.



do yourself a favor & go straight to an 8...


----------



## kencas

^^^ don't worry - that's also where I'm looking. In for a penny, in for a pound!


----------



## indreku

custom Blackmachine Baritone 6 string copy(please don't hate me can't afford a real one) by SnakeBite Guitars.
And as soon as all my old gear is gone a Kemper Powerrack.
If possible a Line 6 Relay G90 for live situations.


----------



## straymond

hopefully a cheap, beat-up 3120, 2020x or something like that 6-stringed, as soon as I get enough posts to use the *Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted*


----------



## zechah

new gear , Marshall 6100lm head , Marshall 1960a jcm 900 lead 4x12 cabinet. and just ordered the ltd AW-7


----------



## Ibz777

If I'm lucky, an Ibanez UV7BK Green Dot!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

My next purchase will be a set of Seymour Duncan Invader 7's or a DiMarzio X2N7 for yet another project guitar, which will be arriving today.

Also incoming: a DiMarzio X2N 7 / D Activator 7 set, with gold bars and poles respectively. For my current project.


----------



## Bennykins

Buying a Carvin V3M with Mesa Boogie cab today.


----------



## Despised_0515

Form fitted ESP case for my new bass that should arrive at the end of the month


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

you and me both...but nobody wants to come off one around here lol.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Ibanez RG7321 white, BKP Aftermath gold with black bolts, gold Hipshot bridge saddles, gold locking tuners (sperzel or hipshot havent decided), and a Mono strap. those things are comfy as hell


----------



## bulletproof_funk

bulletproof_funk said:


> You always start the best threads!
> 
> I'll see what NAMM announced gear gets released around here before I decide what to buy next, quite a bit of stuff announced that could be interesting. I'd like to check out the LTD Elite and Jackson Pro series guitars whenever they're available. I also wouldn't mind seeing what a decent neck-through is about. Although I totally don't need any more amps, I tried a 5150 III 50W recently (now that local stores *finally* have them) and it was a hoot to play so I'd like to add one of those to the collection too. I've also been curious about scatter-wound pups like BKPs. In general, nothing in particular.


I ended up getting a LTD Elite Horizon-III FR just recently. I tried one of the new Jackson Dinky Pros and Soloist Pros a month ago, the build quality on them was not what I had hoped for so I waited things out. I haven't had my H-III long but I'm really liking it and glad I found one. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/243072-ngd-ltd-elite-content.html

I also installed a EVH Frankenstein pup in my RG3XXV a couple months ago. I think I will be laying low on the new gear for a while now, I have quite enough to work with for some time to come!


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I'd like to get in order...Telecaster, Gibson SG, Gibson Explorer, some sort of 7 string.


----------



## MrYakob

Co-worker of mine just told me his buddy is selling a mystic dream jp6 with piezo for cheap, so probably that... Or a macbook pro for mobile recording etc.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Multiscale 8...


----------



## Carver

amp wise im trying to sink my claws into an EVH III. Just keeping an eye out for one locally


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Next purchase will be a G-System


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

zomb13's thread reminded me that im always looking for that illusive engraved giger rg.


----------



## BusinessMan

I already bought it but an esp horizon 7 fr. Jut waiting for it toget here


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Korg Pitchblack tuner/Maxon od808


----------



## SjPedro

My next purchase is going to be a POD HD500 (X or normal one. don't know yet)


----------



## straymond

Ibanez rg 2020x, it seems


----------



## DespoticOrder

JB/59 set for my Les Paul 6'er
SM57 (So I can pull my SM7B out of my isocab and get back to vocalin')
Maxon OD (Curious about what it would do with my ENGL Ironball)

That gives me all I'll need for a while in my home studio, I think. Probably move onto getting some Slate Plugins after a bit.


----------



## thqm3

Low-to-medium wattage, single channel head (20-45 watts) with reverb - ideally a Deluxe Reverb in head format. I figure the Supersonic 22 head will get me pretty close (save for the extra channel). Open to suggestions...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I've been picking keys back up to add some texture to our band's sound, and because playing two instruments at once makes you look badass. My next purchase is gonna be a Microkorg synth. It has a vocorder (SICK!) and I've seen them go used for under $250. Just gotta wait til I have some cash.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i just picked up a shure mic for cheap.

ive got port in my line 6 jam i can run it through.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i doubt it will be my next purchase, but if i actually run across one, i will try to acquire it.







and yes, it is a 7 string...


----------



## petruccix

a musicman jp 12 7 string
pod hd 500x (updating from pod hd 400)
polytune tc electronic
dunlop wah wah
ernie ball volume pedal


----------



## Given To Fly

This entire thread is one long string of lies...........with a couple of exceptions I'm sure.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

More cobalt slinkies. I'm ashamed of how much I love them. Ditched the DR tite-fits I've been using for them so yeah. Really loud strings.


----------



## Eclipse

Plan of action:
1. Build computer. 
2. Acquire recording gear. 
3. Buy some more guitars, rg2228, skervesen,EBMMJP, ibanez 7, Jackson 7&8, RAN ERG. BLACKMACHINE B6!!!!!!!
4.Wake up from dream and get a real job that pays reliable salary.


----------



## Curt

BKP Blackhawk set and Holy Diver set.


----------



## sage

Definitely a second expression pedal. And a nice pedalboard/case setup once I get the footprint finalized. I might go with another Mission pedal. I like the one I'm using just fine. But then I might go in another direction so I don't get them confused.


----------



## dedsouth333

BBE Sonic Stomp (or rack mount who knows?) and a set of Circle K's for my 8.


----------



## Mega-Mads

Seymour Duncan Ahb-3
x3 Dunlop 13-60 heavy core strings
x72 Tortex sharps 1,35mm
A new strap =)

Gas:
A PA system - I might join another band as a vocalist and they dont have a PA in their rehearsal room


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

recently unloaded my paycheck on an Ibanez RG7321 and parts to mod it (hipshot tuners and saddles, killpot, knobs and carbon fiber what?).

but next payday, i foresee a Bare Knuckle Aftermath....


----------



## jasonsteck1333

A Sterling JP70 in stealth black (along with parts to mod it: pickups, tuners, etc)

And I'm thinking I'll replace the pickups in my RG, but can't decide which ones I want..


----------



## DeadWeight

Sold/selling most of my gear, so the (hopefully) not too distant future will hold some big plans. Top of the list is:
-ISP Stealth power amp
-Make a homemade 2x12 cab
-Source audio programmable EQ
-Maxon OD808 or OD9
-Make a small pedal board to complement my HD500
-Strings, patch cables and picks

Also got an ET Tomahawk on the way, and will soon be looking to buy an RG7421 to mod.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Picked up and played one of these for five minutes and had to put a deposit on it. 






Going to get this strap lock Dunlop Dual Design Straplok System - Black | Sweetwater.com

And this strap for it

Planet Waves 50mm Planet Lock Guitar Strap - Rock Star | Sweetwater.com

Gonna be a sweet sweet deal. And it comes with a case.


----------



## feraledge

Should be a used Dual or Triple Rec to compliment my 5150 III, but it will probably be another guitar, and probably another Jackson at that...

Last non-guitar purchase: Ditto Looper. Solid move.


----------



## feraledge

I should really, really invest in this:


----------



## Runander

A used Engl E530 is on its way to me right now  

Next, I'm looking at a new guitar. Perhaps a 7-string or 6, the important thing is that it should have a longer neck scale.


----------



## TelegramSam

Well, a chair. Tired of sitting on my bed 

But in all seriousness here are my next few big purchases, in order of importance:

-A 2x12 cab, probably Laney IRT.
-Effects pedals/Preamp, probably some Rocktron or Boss gear
-A license for my DAW
-Pickups for my strat and my 7, probably DiMarzios, maybe SDs or Laces
-Electronics for all my guitars - new pots, killswitches etc.
-An acoustic guitar

If I win the lottery any time soon, I'll have some pretty new toys with which to play :3


----------



## Forrest_H

One-Spot! Probably gonna pick it up today 

Future purchases should be:

MXR Phase 90 
Boss RV5 or possible TC Electronic Trinity
TC Electronic Ditto Looper
VOX V845 Wah (Modding it to true-bypass)
And maybe some form of flanger.


----------



## oniduder

ibanez m80m, and another delay, possibly another isp decimator g rack and damnit i need tooobs!!!


----------



## col

I want another Great River pre. And an API A2D. Well maybe some day.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Forgot to put this on the list.

Seymour Duncan Liberator Solderless Potentiometer 500k | Musician&#39;s Friend

Should be here any day now.


----------



## Mike

Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus for the gear or a skervy down the road. Sadly my gear buying will be cut off for a while after I get my carvin :/


----------



## Sdrizis89

another 7 string


----------



## Nicki

I've got a Pod HD Pro on it's way to me that will hopefully be here between wednesday and friday of next week. So a power conditioner and power amp are in my future.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I`am making plans to save up for an Ibanez UV70P Universe !!!. 


Electric Guitars JEM/UV - UV70P PREMIUM Steve Vai | Ibanez guitars


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## bulletproof_funk

bulletproof_funk said:


> I ended up getting a LTD Elite Horizon-III FR just recently. I tried one of the new Jackson Dinky Pros and Soloist Pros a month ago, the build quality on them was not what I had hoped for so I waited things out. I haven't had my H-III long but I'm really liking it and glad I found one.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/243072-ngd-ltd-elite-content.html
> 
> I also installed a EVH Frankenstein pup in my RG3XXV a couple months ago. I think I will be laying low on the new gear for a while now, I have quite enough to work with for some time to come!


Well, GAS seems to take on many forms. Now I'm looking at some audio recorders and some sort of guitar rack or wall hangers. Who knows, maybe a new mic as well?


----------



## sandalhat

Hopefully my next gear related purchase will be parts that I still need for my next build. Whenever I get around to starting it, hah.


----------



## Abaddon9112

In order of priority:

EHX USA Big Muff
BBE Mind Bender Vibe/Chorus
Vox V847 Wah
Carvin VT50 head


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

White BKP C-Pigs for my build at the start of next month, then a hipshot bridge later


----------



## Given To Fly

bulletproof_funk said:


> Well, GAS seems to take on many forms. Now I'm looking at some audio recorders and some sort of guitar rack or wall hangers. Who knows, maybe a new mic as well?



This is the truth.


----------



## spawnofthesith

spawnofthesith said:


>




Just pulled the trigger. Prymaxe said they'd be shipping out next week


----------



## ohoolahan

a nice 7 string ( ran, guerrilla...?)


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

Tronical GmbH

This will be my next purchase.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

mesaboogie6l6 said:


> Tronical GmbH
> 
> This will be my next purchase.



whoa...thats pretty cool.

just 6 strings tho? must investigate...


----------



## guiurso

I recently bought an Agile 8-stringer but it's in the US at my uncle's house, I live in Brazil, and don't know when I'll visit him (when I do, I'll post a proper late NGD). With that said, my next purchase is hopefully a Laney Ironheart IRT Studio head


----------



## TerminalFunction

I'm looking to buy an Ibanez JEM 77 FP (a.k.a. the curtain jem) and/or an Axe FX II. There's where my GAS is at right now...


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

M3CHK1LLA said:


> whoa...thats pretty cool.
> 
> just 6 strings tho? must investigate...


 That's all I play, do I need more than 6?


----------



## NickS

LTD SCT-607B and a Carvin CT7 if/when they release the 27" version. If it takes them too long I will probably just have to get a 25.5" one as well


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

mesaboogie6l6 said:


> That's all I play, do I need more than 6?











chk ur 'puter, i think your on the wrong forum


----------



## RaspySquares

probably gona pick up a PRS SE 7. Talked to Dimarzio today, they are releasing the 7 string versions of the ionizers this fall. Just the Humbuckers. Probably going to drop in a pair of those, if they compliment the guitar.


----------



## vangkm

Probably another Kemper!


----------



## Chasethebreather

Just bought a EVH 5150 III. No more axe fx for me.


----------



## MoshJosh

Maxon od808 and pod hd500


----------



## col

Nothing. But I just got me a PSA-1 for making some old school death metal profiles for the Kemper.


----------



## that short guy

Just ordered a Carvin DC800... but won't get to touch it for at least another 6 months becaus I'm deployed to afghanistan lol


----------



## Slaeyer

A Skervesen 4AP 8-string. I alreay have it speced out and gonna send the quotation form by the end of the day....


----------



## Chuck

Finally planning on actually getting into tube amps so:

Blackstar HT-5 Metal
2x12 cab(maybe avatar, not sure yet)
OD pedal(not sure which one)
Noise gate(probably an ISP of sorts)
SM-57

Thoughts?


----------



## 4Eyes

Chuck said:


> Finally planning on actually getting into tube amps so:
> 
> Blackstar HT-5 Metal
> 2x12 cab(maybe avatar, not sure yet)
> OD pedal(not sure which one)
> Noise gate(probably an ISP of sorts)
> SM-57
> 
> Thoughts?


add delay and you're done for every sound you'll need in 99% of situations


----------



## King Loudness

Well, I took the plunge and bought an Axe FX II last week, it should be here soon. I also just picked up an FCB1010 to switch patches with it. Considering this, I suppose my next immediate purchases will be other rack accessories for this rig (power amp, power conditioner, rack case, etc). As far as my next serious purchase goes... hard to say really. I wouldn't mind getting another guitar, perhaps something with single coils like my old Suhr Classic S.

W.


----------



## Chuck

4Eyes said:


> add delay and you're done for every sound you'll need in 99% of situations



Well I'm not gonna get any reverbs or delays since I like the ones that are available in the HD500 which I already own.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

EMG 60-7


----------



## FireInside

Hopefully one of these:


----------



## Curt

Buying a set of BKP BlackHawks for MetalBuddah, and an SD Pegasus/Sentient set for myself.


----------



## Valennic

In theory, a Boden 8. In actuality? I guess it depends on if I have money the next time a KxK pops up in the dealer section


----------



## Mega-Mads

I picked up these badboys today. Im going to install them in my dual rec this weekend =)


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

I just bought 4-EVM12L's, and swapped out V30's in my straight Mesa Standard 4X12, now it's 800 watts.


----------



## riffer_madness

Warmoth basswood body, new Ibanez 24 fret locking nut wizard2 neck off of eBay, Floyd rose trem with drop d tuna, emg 81/85 set. Can't wait!


----------



## Chiba666

Switching pedal so I can have 2 loops on my pedal board (clean/Dirty), reverb pedal, maybe a new OD. New Head and 2x12 cab.


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I have pretty much all the gear I could wish for, except the one pedal that I have worn out twice, a Digitech Whammy. I had the 2nd and 4th version, currently I have none and my life is not complete without one!

Oh and there's a Decimator G String version II incoming! I had a Boss NS2 but it was mainly suppressing the noise it was creating by itself...

Also a fair chance that I will be playing a baritone 7 with my new band, if that becomes my definite weapon of choice then my ESP Ultratone SL7 will get some backup by a LTD SC-607B.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

G-string, maybe a Green Rhino. My 5150 III could use some tightening up.


----------



## shadowvault

axefxII and a mayones 7string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

May be getting a decent paying job soon, so I'm planning ahead. 

Either a Spector Legend 5, POD HD500, PRS SE Singlecut, PRS SE 245, or computer parts.


----------



## celticelk

New pickups for my Epi MKH sig, definitely. Maybe a dedicated delay pedal and/or a good Muff-type fuzz. Eventually a Marshall-y half-stack, especially if I ever start playing with other people again.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

some much gas...


----------



## Samark

Carvin DC127  Maybe an AXE FXII after that


----------



## Preacher

Undecided between which of the high end erg's at the moment. RG2228A, M80M, or a Schecter Banshee when they come out. the 2228A is probably a bit to pricey and I am GASing hard for the scale length on the M80M, but the shecter has 2 pup's. Damn, probably have to get all of them. My wallet (and wife) are getting angry with my addicition :-/


----------



## Kruegmeister

1) Diezel 2x12 for smaller gigs that don't fit my half stack.
2) Les Paul Custom, either Black, White or one of the Translucents.


----------



## Mega-Mads

another SD AHB-3


----------



## victim5150

Axe Fx II will be here Tuesday. Now on the wait list for the floor controller.


----------



## Vhyle

My next buy...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i may have to join the axe fx bandwagon once they drop in price a bit...

...amazing what ppl are doing with them.


----------



## Chiba666

Got Wah Gas bad, so I think I may pick one off o fthe massive bay list I'm watching.

Crymay 95Q (I think) is coming top.


----------



## HaloHat

1. A Carvin CT7 27" scale... if they ever do a 27" seven string.

2. The next gen Axe Fx [III?] when it is released. Orrrr, if there is any truth to Fractal coming out with something completely new and less expensive at all, such as the often mentioned Axe Fx floor unit, maybe that.

Out of the above I think the next Axe Fx will probably be next for me. I feel less confident every day about Carvin doing the 27" seven string option and as I want option 50 woods for the fretboard and neck woods, something that seems to get the OK for some buyers and not for others, I'm not really feeling confident about the Carvin.

For sure I will be building a "music only" desktop computer in the next few months if that counts?

The LTD flavor Stef 7 string 27" TELE could happen pretty easy in a weak moment of GAS ha. Came close twice in the last month. I got a deal on a LTD Viper 7 string recently and REALLY LIKE the neck profile and overall feel of the LTD Viper. Made me take a look at other LTD's that I prob would not have otherwise.

Dying for a decent quality and priced 7 string 27" V...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

JSX head, Ibanez S7420, SD Pegasus/Sentient for said Ibby, Green Rhino, possibly another Mesa 2x12 Recto since the one I got two weeks ago is supreme badassery(JSX has to have his own 2x12 Mesa buddy, right?), new preamp tubes(not sure what yet) and KT77's for my H&K, audio interface, monitors, drum software, and a DAW. 

Should be able to have most of this if not all by Christmas.


----------



## dedsouth333

Apparently a new tubescreamer and noise gate of some kind


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Change of plans... agian. 

First, a PRS Mike Mushok, then some pickups for it (Either Lace or Duncan. Maybe EMG), then either a PRS Singlecut or Spector Legend 5, and then an amp of sorts.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I'm just gonna leave this one here. 








I should know better than to go into music stores when I have spare change.


----------



## Bennykins

Not sure if this counts as "gear" but I am buying a Mac Mini tomorrow. Been a PC guy all my life, but curiosity has got the better of me on this one. Getting the i7 model with upgraded RAM and a Fusion HDD.


----------



## Kullerbytta

A Fender strat... Not sure what model exactly, have to try some out. Like the Lonestar though. 
GASing for a ENGL Blackmore, Axe FX II or a new 2x12.
Oh, or an acoustic guitar! Taylor or Martin


----------



## Allealex

I REALLY need some nice and cheap monitors


----------



## Fat-Elf

Allealex said:


> I REALLY need some nice and cheap monitors



This and a bass.


----------



## Don Vito

I really messed up my Jackson in a terrible sanding project(it was only an Indian Jackson thank god), so I need to buy a new guitar despite having very little money to do so.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gonna be the KM sig 7; looks like everything I'd want in a 7; hope I can avoid GAS for something else before it comes out.


----------



## Abaddon9112

Right now I'm after one of these:








I've always wanted a heavy metal Jazzmaster, and this guitar looks really solid for only $300. Bound mahogany body, bolt-on mahogany neck, locking tuners, compound radius fretboard. Should be a beast after a pickup swap


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

1. Eleven Rack, (and Behringer FCA610 interface IF I need it)

2. Studio Monitors. Pretty much set on getting a pair of Event BAS 20/20s.
Which I will also need to get a nice pair of studio monitor stands, before the monitors, or along with the monitors.

Acoustic treatment will really help overall with everything. 

Though I am not sure which I am getting next as Cyber weekend, Xmas, and New years deals coming up soon. I will just see which of these go on sale during any of that time.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Ordering JJ KT77's for my H&K tomorrow.

And next payday, in 2 weeks, God willing, I will get myself a JSX so I can relieve some of this gas. For a little while at least.


----------



## Charvel7string

1. Bareknuckle blackhawks for my 7 
2.Randall thrasher 
3.some pedals and accessories


----------



## celticelk

Been talking to Mike Sankey about an ergonomic headless fanned-fret 7 (BKP neck pickup and a piezo bridge), so I think that'll be up next. Still want an Eventide H9 as well.


----------



## Allealex

Fat-Elf said:


> This and a bass.



Just bought one  NBD next week


----------



## Alex6534

New 7 string (either KH-7 or used Carvin)
Rack case (16U)
Line 6 Relay G30
KrK Rokit 8s 3rd gen
Another Kemper or Axe fx 2 for home studio.

Not much. 

F*ck my life being a piss poor student


----------



## FireInside

One of these:







Whenever they finally get in stock....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

my wife asked me what i wanted for Christmas...

...so im gonna print out this thread and highlight stuff


----------



## SeductionS

This saturday...


----------



## Aris_T

Incoming!


----------



## petereanima

A Fuzz. I don't know which one yet, but I am going to Fuzz-boost the hsit out of ym Diezel, for ULTIMATE UGLYNESS. Overkill? Yes.


----------



## GoodMorningDjentlemen

I am definitely going to go for an 8 string: probably an RGIR28FE
I looked at the Schecter Damien Elite 8 for a while, and I love the quilted maple, but Ibanez has a longer scale, and (from what I've read) better build quality.
I just hope an 8 string sounds great with my newly purchased Dark Terror


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

with all my Christmas money, im gonna go to a guitar shop and see what i cant live without...


----------



## Shimme

I'll be picking up a green JP70 for my first 7 in a couple days!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

It really comes down to what I can find first out of these:

-Ground Control Pro
-Whammy DT
-G Major 1

I may also be buying parts to build a tap tempo pedal soon


----------



## Konfyouzd

I want another RG2228 for no reason.


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> POD HD Pro
> M-Audio BX5a's
> PRS SE-7
> Possibly an RG8



Updates and additions:

Still want an SE-7
*Definitely* still want an RG(A)8
Parts-Telecaster
Korg Pitchblack Pro
White Agile Septor with passives and a maple board
A sick studio desk
Auralex Mopads
Furman M-8Dx


----------



## yingmin

I've got three things on layaway at Guitar Center: a Gibson AJ Pro acoustic, a Sierra doubleneck pedal steel, and a vintage Music Man head. Aside from those, I'm going to get a Pod HD500X, and a bunch of electronic drum stuff.


----------



## Veldar

I just ordered a second hand pod HD500, with my christmas money, I can't wait


----------



## Robby the Robot

Well now that I got my bass time to get the FRFR setup I should've bought last year 

POD HD500X
Carvin PM12A Powered Speaker

Unless a miracle happens, this rig won't happen until around February sometime.


----------



## Forrest_H

Looking at getting either an ESP LTD M17 or a Jackson JS22-7 as a first 7, long overdue. Or 
I might possibly get a TC Electronic Hall of Fame, but it's not likely since the POD I just received has all the reverb I could ever need.


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> I've got three things on layaway at Guitar Center: a Gibson AJ Pro acoustic, a Sierra doubleneck pedal steel, and a vintage Music Man head. Aside from those, I'm going to get a Pod HD500X, and a bunch of electronic drum stuff.



Correction: while I was in today ordering my drum stuff, they took in a Music Man combo, exactly the same as my head but with two Eminence speakers. I canceled the layaway on the head and went with the combo, for only $50 more.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

yingmin said:


> Correction: while I was in today ordering my drum stuff, they took in a Music Man combo, exactly the same as my head but with two Eminence speakers. I canceled the layaway on the head and went with the combo, for only $50 more.



sounds like a way better deal...


----------



## sage

It's happening tomorrow and it's either gonna be a Mesa Single Rec head or a Traynor Custom Special 100 head. Either way, I'm gonna be pretty happy. The Traynor at $400 is a better deal and a more fully featured amp, but the Mesa at $600 is the tone I know and love and is the amp I eschewed the JSX for. Fewer features, but features the sound I've heard in my head since I was 14 and knew I wanted to be a guitarist. 1987 was a long time ago, though. Trans-Ams were cool, we used modems to connect to each others' computers, and everybody wanted to be Kip Winger...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

sage said:


> It's happening tomorrow and it's either gonna be a Mesa Single Rec head or a Traynor Custom Special 100 head. Either way, I'm gonna be pretty happy. The Traynor at $400 is a better deal and a more fully featured amp, but the Mesa at $600 is the tone I know and love and is the amp I eschewed the JSX for. Fewer features, but features the sound I've heard in my head since I was 14 and knew I wanted to be a guitarist. 1987 was a long time ago, though. Trans-Ams were cool, we used modems to connect to each others' computers, and everybody wanted to be Kip Winger...



...so what did you go with?


----------



## Svava

Just ordered my JP13 7 which should arrive in March.

I'm saving for an Axe FX II now


----------



## sage

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...so what did you go with?



I went back to the Single Rec after flirting very briefly with the notion of driving out to Abbotsford (a three hour round trip) to check out a Carvin V3. The three channels and 100 watt power (switchable to 50/25 on the Carvin and switchable to 30 on the Traynor) of both the of the other contenders (not to mention the crazy features on the V3, that loop routing is pretty special) were really hard to resist, but that Recto tone really does it for me and will mesh better with my co-guitarist's JCM2000. And fvck reverb, right?


----------



## glpg80

Hard to beat a single recto. A single rec was the first mesa I liked and led to the search for a tremoverb on my end. Build quality that is killer and signature tone that is a staple in many recordings.


----------



## ElasticPancakes

I need to buy either an frfr speaker or some studio monitors to go with my axe fx ultra. Really liking the axe fx, most expensive practice amp I've ever purchased lol. I plan to use it more when I start a new band.... god damn work deadlines ruining my mojo.

Anyone with speaker/ monitor suggestions feel free to chime in.


----------



## Datura

Eventide pitchfactor


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i am torn between three 6ers i want next. my 7 is good to go so its time to get the 6 in order. almost time to retire my ESP LTD EX400 and im done with tune o matics.

i am only going to have $1,000 to play with and anything more will have to come out of my paychecks afterwards.

but regardless of which i go with i want a hipshot or hipshot style bridge, bareknuckles, and locking tuners.

here are the 3 models im looking at



Agile Septor Elite 625 MN EMG Black Flame DOT $600. if i get this ill take out the EMGs, sell em, replace with BKPs, and remove the mount rings and fill the screw holes. also replace the tuners with gold locking ones, replace the saddles with gold hipshot saddles, creme Earvana nut, and gold knobs.




Jackson DK2MHT $700-$900. this one all i will do is swap the pups for BKPs, and get hipshot saddles in chrome, and an Earvana nut. it comes with locking tuners already. but i REALLY hate the headstock. i want the strings in line and my other guitarist has a couple jacksons and those extreme angles on the strings there really make shit annoying.




Ibanez RGA32. this one will be cheaper off the bat, ive seen them go from $150-$500. but i would do a hell of alot more mods to it. strip body and neck down, route for Hipshot bridge (i hate that gibralter), fill screw holes from the gibralter, fill holes from pickup mount rings, prime and paint body and headstock to match, locking tuners, Earvana nut, and BKPs.

I'm leaning towards the Agile or Jackson on asthetics, but the Ibby would save me a bit of $ if i put in the extra time and work. but im really digging those maple fretboards. this conundrum has made me realize that guitar manufactures are extremely limited on models with these types of bridges on 6 string models under a couple thousand dollars. being stock or custom only a couple makers have these options for an affordable price. even with a bunch of modding.


----------



## sage

^ Grab that Agile and sell me the EMGs. Go with some nice Graphtec saddles on that, also.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

sage said:


> ^ Grab that Agile and sell me the EMGs. Go with some nice Graphtec saddles on that, also.



except im getting hipshot saddles. i replaced the shitty stock saddles on my Ibanez RG7321 with hipshots and i'll never go back. comfiest, and best sounding ive ever played. made that guitar play like a whole new ax


----------



## pstar

unicorn


----------



## pstar

or orca


----------



## pstar

or bluesmaster


----------



## enghell

Building a new PC for music production in a couple of weeks, then I guess buying a UAD-2 DUO or QUAD after that for mentioned computer and hopefully in a couple of months order a RAN Crusher FT sevenstring.

And if I could buy time and something that got rid of distractions, that would also be on the list.


----------



## Fretless

My next purchase is going to be getting a custom bass from Jon Letts of Letts Basses. Makers of handcrafted bass guitars Awesome dude to talk with, and is extremely fair on prices. After that, who knows, maybe more bass preamps (I have a double NAD coming soon >:3).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ those are nice...


----------



## celticelk

Just scored a used EHX Deluxe Memory Boy on eBay for a very reasonable price. Tap-tempo analog delay FTW! Hopefully that'll complete my board for a while....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice...pics of the set-up?


----------



## spawnofthesith

I put this on lay away a little bit ago. Still owe $409 on it


----------



## Raf_666

Line 6 sonic port ...


----------



## rikomaru

Some sort of cab unless I want a purely decorative Bugera lol


----------



## phonix

Its going to have to be a rack case of some sort to mount my newly acquired pre and power amp in. Just wish more stores actually stocked them so I could actually see it before purchase.


----------



## sage

I'm getting used to the idea of keeping my board to a minimum (for me), but I'm gonna need a volume pedal, a fuzz of some sort, and possibly a reverb pedal. Post-rock is a vicious mistress. The volume pedal sitch is strange because I have no buffered pedals and a mix of active and passive pickups in my guitars. I could conceivably swap the EMGs out of the Torero and get a 250K pot volume pedal or put my TS-9 back on the board in front of the volume pedal and get the 25K version...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

rikomaru said:


> Some sort of cab unless I want a purely decorative Bugera lol



i need a wall of marshalls...with only 4 speakers of course


----------



## rikomaru

Lmao CLASSIC!!!


----------



## protest

sage said:


> I'm getting used to the idea of keeping my board to a minimum (for me), but I'm gonna need a volume pedal,* a fuzz of some sort*, and possibly a reverb pedal. Post-rock is a vicious mistress. The volume pedal sitch is strange because I have no buffered pedals and a mix of active and passive pickups in my guitars. I could conceivably swap the EMGs out of the Torero and get a 250K pot volume pedal or put my TS-9 back on the board in front of the volume pedal and get the 25K version...



Diamond Fireburst. 

I had it for a couple weeks, and I found out I'm just really not into fuzzes. The thing was beastly though.


----------



## TeeWX

Dual or Triple Rectifier is next on my list


----------



## sage

^ Yay Recto!!


----------



## Decipher

Decipher said:


> I approve of this thread. I actually keep a list on the go the past couple of years listed in an ever changing sequence of priority. Below is what I'm hoping/planning to accomplish this year. Rig wise I'm feeling pretty content with my setup. Just wanna add a few more pedals for fun and then finish all my cabling.
> 
> Guitar: (One of the following)
> -I really want to get a 2nd Ibanez RG2228 and re-finish it. I'd like to do a galaxy-white paint for the body and headstock with white Seymour Duncan Blackout 8's.....
> OR
> -Ibanez RGD2127FX w/ Seymour Duncan Blackouts
> 
> Rig:
> -Build some rack-ears so I can rackmount my Rivera RockCrusher
> -New Quad of =C= EL34's for my Rivera KR 100
> -Trade my EHX Small Stone Nano for a MXR EVH Phase 90
> -MXR EVH Flanger
> -either a Dunlop Univibe or TC Electronic Shaker (I love the Toneprint technology and with the Editor on the horizon I'm really leaning towards the Shaker)
> -Finish all my cabling throughout my rig. Lots of short MIDI cables r/a x r/a that I need to solder up in my rack and on the pedalboard. Also gonna prewire my pedalboard (Trailer Trash) with some 1/4" jacks, MIDI jack and AC Plug on the side finally.
> -Peterson StroboStomp 2 or HD
> -Green and blue LED's to replace all the red's in my Voodoo Lab GCPro. Just wanna customize it really.
> -Ultracase GSX-4 (expensive and totally uneccesary but I really want one )


Time to recap!
-Bought a new quad of Tung Sols for my Rivera instead of =C='s due to the escalating cost and availability.
-Traded my EHX SS Nano for the MXR EVH Phase 90. Love it, so much happier with the EVH.
-Bought the TC Electronic Shaker, FUN pedal 
-Got all of my MIDI cabling done by Nice Rack Canada. Did an amazing job for a great price.
-Got the Peterson StroboPLUS HD. Great tuner.
-Upgraded my Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro for an Axess Electronics FX1. I feel complete with this new controller. It's amazing.

*My updated Gear purchase list:*
-A new guitar.... 7 or 8. Waiting for Ibanez's 2014 catalog before I make a final decision, but right now it's either a RGD2127Z or the RG2228A-GW.
-Custom power solution for my MXR/CAE MC403 (in my rack) to power my Eventide pedals. This will be through Nice Rack Canada once again.
-TC Electronic Spark Booster. I really want to try one in my rig to see how it compares to the TS808 I have now.
-Still gotta fabricate some rack ears for my Rivera RockCrusher.
-Still gotta do the main AC and 1/4" jacks on my Trailer Trash pedalboard to finish it off.
-Ultracase GSX-4
-Rivera RockCrusher Recording. I REALLY want to get one for silent practicing, recording and for live use especially.


----------



## MaCkCiTy

It would have been an El Diablo w/G Flex 412 earlier tonight, but silly b!tch in the middle of nowhere put it on eBay and only wants local pickup. Wouldn't even box it up if I arrange for the courier! Then why put it on the web? Just put it on the local notice board in your town if you're that lazy! :/


----------



## ncfiala

Walrus Audio Descent Reverb and Sentient/Pegasus set for my DC700 (probably).


----------



## sage

MaCkCiTy said:


> It would have been an El Diablo w/G Flex 412 earlier tonight, but silly b!tch in the middle of nowhere put it on eBay and only wants local pickup. Wouldn't even box it up if I arrange for the courier! Then why put it on the web? Just put it on the local notice board in your town if you're that lazy! :/



That's hilarious. I find it super funny how Aussies use eBay and put local pickup only so frequently.


----------



## Vinny530

Next thing to get will probably be an extended scale 7 string with a fixed bridge and passive pickups. Would like to find an RG7421XL.


----------



## Cobhc221

this year is going to be tough for me to pick a new guitar gear to but this year....seeing how soooo many companies are putting out new gear this year.



i would love to have the chthotic jesse liu 7 string but thats waaaayyyyy out of my budget....im possibly going to either by the new jeff loomis signature or The Ben Savage siggy.

then buy another guitar cab probably an engl xxl or an orange ppchp412....then pedals and other wank shit.


----------



## ambler3

Let's see, current GAS list:

Trade Schecter Omen Extreme 6 for a 7 string (Jackson, Ibanez or Schecter)
TC electronics Flashback delay
Shure SM57

And now that I've nearly converted my 6505+ 112 into a head and cab, soon should change the speaker for an Eminence V12


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ i like how you refer to it as the "current" gas list lol...


----------



## Dethyr

I am fixing up an Ibanez RGR420ex. Got pickups, a tremolno, pickguard, new tuners and so on. Going to be fun.


----------



## Chuck

List of guitars I wish to acquire this year:

Ibanez RG852 Limba
Schecter JL-7
Jackson DK2M
Jackson Pro DK7
Gibson LP Studio
Lakland Skyline DJ-5 or 55-02


----------



## will_shred

There are only two pieces of gear I want honestly, an RG752 Limba and an AR prestige.


Besides that, I'm actually content with my rig.


----------



## WarMachine

If everything works out with my taxes:

ISP Stealth
Dean Razorback X-Ray (load it with D Activator X's)
Dean Razorback Skullz (same deal here)
BC Rich Jr. V ( and yup, same again lol)


----------



## celticelk

Apparently I'm going on a semi-vintage 7-string hunt this year, since the sweet spot for 7s made to my tastes (i.e. non-superstrats) seems to have been 1999-2002. On the shopping list:

DeArmond S67
Ibanez AX7521
Schecter T-7
Danelectro Mod 7
[ETA: and a Yamaha AES-RS7, if one ever comes out from hiding]

Also pickup replacements and other mods for the above as they come in.

Oh, and one of those new Ibanez nylon 7-strings, because damn.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Weeellll...

Panasonic V-201 camcorder for better YouTube videos (not technically _gear_ gear, but it's on the top of the list)
Lucero LCT250CE
Seymour Duncan 7 String Blackouts

Decide whether I should fix the two broken bridge saddles on the Ibanez RG 7 so I can have the backup guitar that I really, really, really, should have for shows, OR give in to my GAS and consider purchasing an RG Premium 7 or a Sterling JP70.

Also, supplies to make my Dean vendetta 7 into a project guitar.


----------



## axemanrio

DiMarzio Illuminators for my white JP6.
Ibanez RGD7UC (can't wait until they're out!).


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

There's a Ground Control Pro local for a good price, so that may be the next thing I pick up  

Other than that, my priorities are as follows: 

-Parts to build a tap tempo pedal
-Digitech Whammy DT
-TC Electronic G Major 1

My Mark V is amazing in every way, but I may be seeing about trading it for an Axe-II or 5153 mini+cash at some point. Oh the GAS


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice.


----------



## wookie606

just got an HD500 again to tide me over until I save for the following:-

Another 7 and 8 string for backups (looking at 7421 and iron label 8)

Axe FX or Kemper, want a really nice direct rig

FRFR speaker


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Recently ordered a set of Dimarzio Titans (w/ Black covers and pole pieces) for my LTD EC-1000 QM STG, so anxiously awaiting those 

As far as potential future gear I am trying to find a used Schecter c-1 SLS passive (blue or red finish).


----------



## Abaddon9112

Stuff I plan to get in the near future:

A stereo 4x12 cab, probably Randall
PRS SE Custom 24 
a decent bass
a good audio interface and studio monitors
a tuner pedal


----------



## warpedsoul

Schecter Blackjack SLS Solo 6 in the blue burst and active pickups
or Schecter Blackjack SLS C-1 in the blue burst and active pickups
or Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7 in the blue burst and active pickups
or Schecter KM-7
or Schecter Chris Garza-7

If I get a 7 string, it probably will be that Chris Garza


----------



## Steinmetzify

Schecter KM-7.....that thing has everything I want in a first 7. Glad I waited.


----------



## mnemonic

I was planning to get either the new Schecter Loomis 7 or Schecter Banshee 7, however that new superstrat Mayones has me thinking I should wait for that instead. 

Kind of a while to wait, maybe I'll get an axe fx in the meantime. So much stuff, so expensive...


----------



## daniel_95

The new baritone Iron Label RG model, and a Boss NS2 \m/


----------



## Oreo_Death

I was going to check out some Schecter Blackjack SLS models, but since they unveiled some new series I'll hold of til I try em myself. I do want to get some at home recording gear and potential an amp head or preamp set-up. Not sure yet. I guess I should get money first haha


----------



## Oreo_Death

warpedsoul said:


> Schecter Blackjack SLS Solo 6 in the blue burst and active pickups
> or Schecter Blackjack SLS C-1 in the blue burst and active pickups
> or Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7 in the blue burst and active pickups
> or Schecter KM-7
> or Schecter Chris Garza-7
> 
> If I get a 7 string, it probably will be that Chris Garza



GARZAAAAAAAAAA. So glad SS is back and making new tunes


----------



## cereal_guy

daniel_95 said:


> The new baritone Iron Label RG model, and a Boss NS2 \m/



despite owning one, I would advise against the NS2. it gets the job done but there are better alternatives out there.


----------



## Aris_T

With a Kemper on the way, it's either a bass or a guitar that'll follow (hopefully both). Hell, it's a GASlist, so I'll put everything in:
Ibanez purpleburst S7 prestige
Caparison Angelus (considering the 7 string model too)
Ibanez ATK 5
Steinberger 5 string


----------



## celticelk

Also: Verellen Meatsmoke preamp. DAMN.


----------



## MrPowers

Just put a deposit in to reserve an ESP E-II Eclipse 7


----------



## youngthrasher9

Probably a Schecter KM-7 and a Two Notes C.A.B.


----------



## 3074326

Carvin DC-127 with a flame maple top/dark brown finish.

Plays like a bastard. Used for about $550.

Also, I say "plays like a bastard" in the best way possible.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

Just ordered a Moser Custom Shop FastStar 7-String on the 30th!


----------



## bobbybuu

Schecter Banshee 7, can't wait.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dont forget to post up pics of your gear when you get it...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> There's a Ground Control Pro local for a good price, so that may be the next thing I pick up
> 
> Other than that, my priorities are as follows:
> 
> -Parts to build a tap tempo pedal
> -Digitech Whammy DT
> -TC Electronic G Major 1
> 
> My Mark V is amazing in every way, but I may be seeing about trading it for an Axe-II or 5153 mini+cash at some point. Oh the GAS



Got the Ground Control I mentioned on the previous page last night  new in box for $250, can't really complain haha pics and/or NGD to come. 

The hidden cost of MIDI switching like this is all the ....ing cables I had to get to hook everything up  $90 later it's up and kickin' ass though  super easy to program with my Mark V. 

Anyway, I actually set up one of the instant access buttons on the GCP to act as my tap tempo switch for now, so now I just need to wait on a G major or Whammy DT to pop up used after I hopefully move some stuff.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq

ill soon be getting my custom HAPAS V 7string guitar, but i am GASing for a very different 7string to complete.
whereas the HAPAS is designed to be a V-shaped mean-looking shred machine (OFR, Killswitch), i'd like something like a *strandberg Boden: multiscale fret (25,5 to 26,5 or 27), fixed bridge (be it ABM for headless or hannes/hipshot), sandwich body (like mahogany back, ash middle, walnut top). the idea is to get a very acoustic guitar, more focused on dynamics rather than on attack and tightness.


----------



## protest

Tom Anderson Angel.

I have to stop buying random pedals and stuff though... and get a new job lol.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Welp time to update this again.

-POD HD 500X
-Powered Speaker (Between the Mackie Thump 12 and Alto TS12)
-A vocal microphone w/ stand

That should be it for now


----------



## Oreo_Death

Hoping to get a Line6 HD Pro here soon. I was going to save up for a new 6 string, but I definitely need to start building a guitar rig, refine my tone, and get some some home recording


----------



## Mega-Mads

Something with a floyd


----------



## Chuck

Put down a deposit for a gloss black JL-7 the other day. Can't wait!


----------



## CanniballistiX

Considering a Carvin V3, now that they've released these:


----------



## lifeofmusic

That carvin looks sweet! I think my next will be a 7 string halo guitars tele. And a black star 1046l6


----------



## stevexc

Either a Fender Deluxe Nashville Telecaster, or a Squier Classic Vibe 50s Telecaster. I'm waiting on the Nashville to come in, ordered it <3 weeks ago... then it's a head-to-head shootout between the two. I gotta say I won't be upset if the Squier wins, but they both deserve a fair shot.

If I do get the Squier a Digitech Bass Whammy may accompany it... or a Big Muff Pi.


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> I've got three things on layaway at Guitar Center: a Gibson AJ Pro acoustic, a Sierra doubleneck pedal steel, and a vintage Music Man head. Aside from those, I'm going to get a Pod HD500X, and a bunch of electronic drum stuff.



Got the pedal steel and the Gibson, and the Music Man will be mine by the end of the month. I did get a bunch of drum stuff, but am having second thoughts about the HD500X.

Now I'm considering grabbing a vintage Gibson tenor guitar.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Found a Whammy DT on my local Craigslist, so I'll hopefully pick that up this weekend  

I'm also going to be trading my rack-mounted tuner for a TU-2 and cash from my band's bassist. 

There's also a DBX 266XL dual gate/compressor that I may get to fill the (soon) empty space in my rack that would also take the place of my compressor pedal and SmartGate. 

I'm not too worried about a G Major for now since I've got my delay in my rack being controlled by the GCP, but I still want to get one after I get the other stuff I mentioned.


----------



## TylerEstes

Agile Interceptor Pro 





Line 6 SpiderValve Mk.II 212 (I hate Line 6 but that amp is pretty killer) 






Get to pay them off in 2 weeks or so. 


Then if I get approved for other stuff, I'm either getting a jazz setup (TV Yellow Gibson Les Paul Melody Maker with BKP P-90's and a Vox tube amp) or an ESP. Or an Ibanez Prestige project.


----------



## DoomJazz

5153 50watt and a port city 212OS when I get the cash  through my DC800 that shit's gonna sound massive.

Looking to get a strymon bigsky, a delay, and potentially a boost after that.


----------



## rreeves

Very close to purchasing a 50w EVH 5150iii head and 2x12 cab.


----------



## rapterr15

Well I still have a few more months of saving to do, but I'm planning on either a Boden CL7 or an Axe-FX II. Actually I might get a Blackstar HT-Metal 1 in the interim since I've solely been playing through headphones using vst plugins. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## yingmin

Also thinking about putting together a more "traditional" pedal board to go with the Music Man amp. A Big Muff Pi, a delay and some kind of mod, and a standalone wah. However, every time I start building a pedal board in my head, I always come back to just sticking with a multieffects unit. I'll probably at least get the Muff.


----------



## AlexEdwards

Midi controller for my Axe FX II! Thinking the Voodoo labs unit


----------



## abandonist

Oni 8
Moss 6x12
AMT Stonehead
Kemper Profiling Amp

It'll be a big one.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Seymour Duncan Nazgul 7 string,
Dimarzio cliplock strap,
gold Hipshot bridge and locking tuners,
and an Earvana compensated nut. 
all for my new Agile Septor 727.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice, just grabbed some Dunlop strap locks, and a couple string sets for the incoming Merrow.


----------



## neoclassical

IDK but I have $400 in x-mas money burning a hole in my pocket.

Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i wish ppl would stop mentioning the nazgul 7...

...i need to save my money for car parts lol.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

AlexEdwards said:


> Midi controller for my Axe FX II! Thinking the Voodoo labs unit



Do it. I love my GCP!


----------



## Curt

KM-7 and a BKP Abraxas/VH2 set for it as the Nazgul/sentient aren't really my thing.


----------



## Fretless

neoclassical said:


> IDK but I have $400 in x-mas money burning a hole in my pocket.
> 
> Suggestions are welcome.



I need new shoes for work. Or you could find a sweet used guitar on ebay.


----------



## groverj3

I kind of want to blow my tax return on a DK2M, the old version. White, with the maple board. I have a set of pickups waiting to go in it and everything.


----------



## Qweklain

Well I just acquired my recent necessity (but overkill), a Rocktron All-Access and it was a Limited Edition with a Hex for hella-cheap in mint condition!

So my next purchase will either be a TCE G-Force or a Decimator ProRack G, but not sure if I need a stereo modded one yet or not though, need to do research...


----------



## Hemorrhage

Just waiting for it to arrive somewhere around the first weeks of March.


----------



## HOLY

strongly considering a hooker for hire on backpage.com. theres a super hot brazilian thats charging $5,000 a night. she's like super hot. my wife is to but...


----------



## DaemonRage

I ordered a new Jackson PRO RRTMG before XMas and now I'm told it's back ordered till April 

I'm also on the hunt for a good 1/2 stack for metal/rock. Leaning towards a Dual Rectifier Head & Cab although I am interested in a Peavey Valveking Head & Cab if the price is right and if I like the tone.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That Ibby 8 string classical... And I just got another 6 string bass (Brice HXB)...


----------



## Qweklain

DaemonRage said:


> I ordered a new Jackson PRO RRTMG before XMas and now I'm told it's back ordered till April
> 
> I'm also on the hunt for a good 1/2 stack for metal/rock. Leaning towards a Dual Rectifier Head & Cab although I am interested in a Peavey Valveking Head & Cab if the price is right and if I like the tone.


Don't get the Valveking. It's cheap Korean made, sounds like ass, and is looser than Jenna Jameson.


----------



## ghostred7

Most likely these...not sure which order:

Furman M-8Lx
MatrixGT1000FX (maybe the 800FX)
Line 6 G50 wireless


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Got that Whammy DT this past weekend, NGD here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/262856-lots-new-stuff-day-whammy-gcp-dbx.html

Still gotta get that tuner from my bassist, but after that I'm gonna be focusing on getting the G Major and hopefully an SKB PS-45 pedalboard  I'm selling off a few pedals before I spend any more though


----------



## Wickedout2014

Just got a Marshall DSL15C and Randall Diavlo RD1C. Both kick ass. Love them. Next on my list is a amp head and cabinet. Looking at all my options. Right now I've got the Randall Diavlo RD20 or RD45 on my radar. For a cabinet not sure which one. I also have a Chapman ML-2 I'm looking at getting. If the price is right I might pull the trigger.


----------



## sylcfh

Wickedout2014 said:


> Just got a Marshall DSL15C and Randall Diavlo RD1C. Both kick ass. Love them. Next on my list is a amp head and cabinet. Looking at all my options. Right now I've got the Randall Diavlo RD20 or RD45 on my radar. For a cabinet not sure which one. I also have a Chapman ML-2 I'm looking at getting. If the price is right I might pull the trigger.





The head version of the Marshall and Randall you just got are the two top spots on my list. 

Have you done any reviews/demos yet?


----------



## downburst82

It was going to be a carvin v3m, but the neck on my acoustic warped so a new acoustic has taken priority. Probably going to get one of these





washburn WCG55CE

Ive tried the cheaper one (wcg25ce) and it was really nice but I think I will go with the wcg55 because its koa top, back and sides and just looks beautiful


----------



## Johnathan

Next gear I'll buy is gonna be an Axe FX 2.


----------



## Wickedout2014

sylcfh said:


> The head version of the Marshall and Randall you just got are the two top spots on my list.
> 
> Have you done any reviews/demos yet?



Haven't had really time to do a demo. But a review is coming for both the Randall RD1C and the Marshall DSL15C. Just need to put it all together in words. Still playing them and trying to find me a great tone.


----------



## lewis

For me it has to be a Line 6 Pod HD Pro X run 4cm, with the Behringer midi FCB foot controller, together with my laney Ironheart for all my live effects etc. I will be using the pod for my Clean Tone, the Laney for my rhythm/solo tone etc. And a live in amp rack flight case to house it all.

Just under a £1000 intotal but will never need gear again for live shows/studio


.......oh except the 4x12 Line 6 Valve V30 cab I want with V30 + G12k100 X pattern speakers housed in its own flight case....lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i see some tax returns are being spent wisely...


----------



## Killadelphia

Hopefully I'm getting my first 7 string guitar, an Agile Septor Pro 727 Black Quilt


----------



## Pandaonslaught

I'm planning on buying my first house or condo. If i can get the perfect house then I'll keep the uberschall ->Diezel 4x12. if it's a condo i'll buy the new Axe FX 2 XL and a power amp maybe,Freyette or Engl -> Diezel.


----------



## asfeir

I'm on the wait list for these 4 in that order:
Toneczar openhaus 
blackmachine b6
Vik 8ff
Daemoness cimmerian 7
Fair to say that I can't wait to receive them


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Pandaonslaught said:


> I'm planning on buying my first house or condo. If i can get the perfect house then I'll keep the uberschall ->Diezel 4x12. if it's a condo i'll buy the new Axe FX 2 XL and a power amp maybe,Freyette or Engl -> Diezel.



you got it backwards man...

...buy a house that fits your musical needs, not the other way around


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got a first 7 incoming; if I dig it then an RGD2127FX.


----------



## Critical Problem

Well im thinking of upgrading my old guitar(a les paul style guitar with great potential..my first guitar so why not spoil her?;])
I'm going to switch the stoke pickups to symour duncan jb/59 probably,switch the nut to a tusq nut and install locking tuners..probably sperzel's.
Next will be a phaser pedal,Mxr 90 or 100..still trying to figure out which's better for me,and a footswitch cause im tired dancing :/ 
It'll never end i guess...


----------



## cereal_guy

Finally ordered an ISP stealth power amp to go with my Randall RG13


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

I am gonna get another 6 pack of expansions for EZ Mix 2. 

As well as starting to gather the acoustic treatment, to treat my room.


----------



## Pandaonslaught

M3CHK1LLA said:


> you got it backwards man...
> 
> ...buy a house that fits your musical needs, not the other way around



I wish man cause i play drums too. but, I live in a place where the land value is so high, a 400k house is like 2100 square feet and in a bad part of town lol. the ones that are in good areas sell like hotcakes and are hard to get.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Might be getting a Mesa Triple Rec if I can move this Jackson SLATTXMG3-7!


----------



## taliababa

The only changes I'll make are a natural back/neck and possibly have red LED inlays.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just bought a white EVH 5153 mini head from GC used, so there's an impending NAD thread in my near future  I promised myself I wouldn't spend any more until I sold some stuff, but I couldn't really pass up the deal. Gonna be putting my Mark V up for sale. 

All that's missing from my rig is:
G Major 1
SKB PS-45 board
tap tempo switch (maybe)
TU-2(3?)


----------



## cyb

I'm thinking about grabbing another pod hd now that the bean is $200. I've owned a few in the past, never really LOVED the thing but I feel the $200 price is a steal for everything you get.


----------



## Oreo_Death

I really want to pick up a power amp and conditioner to round out my rack. Currently have my HD Pro, so with the addition of those two, I'll be ready to start saving up for a cab. I played an Orange 1x12, sounds amazing and I dont think I need a 4x12 or anything.


----------



## teejay

As soon as I get a 2nd job starts up I'll be getting a Skervesen Raptor 7 made and a Mesa Tremoverb to run with my Carvin V3 in stereo


----------



## The Q

An EMG 57/66-8H set. Waiting for a reply from the local EMG dealer, otherwise I'll bite the bullet and buy it directly from the US (which will amount to 350 euros; ouch).


----------



## ElCid

Trying to figure out what to unload. Thinking about an amptweaker tight metal pro!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Older Les Paul Custom. I've always wanted one and now I'm on the hunt.

Also, APPS....I've turned into that guy that wants to try every music app on the market....for what I've spent in the last year I could have paid for the LPC in full (not really, just seems like it). SO MANY APPS!!!!!


----------



## Alex6534

Next purchase guitar wise is either a KM-7, revamped Loomis 7 or try an dig for a 7621


----------



## tupesaku

My next one is gonna be Diezel Einstein 50w head, getting it tommorow!!! 

Trading a Peavey 6505 and some cash for it...and it´s actually quite a nice deal...can´t wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## newfinator

My next purchase will probably just be a T.C. Electronics Ditto X2 then maybe a Suhr Modern 7 string.


----------



## Mordacain

Really not sure at this point. Moving into an apartment shortly and part of me wants the Marshall DSL5 combo and a Randall Diavlo 1 watt head for a nice low volume stereo rig with different tone possibilities.

The other part just wants to get a Mustang IV.

I think, regardless of which avenue I go for, I'll definitely be picking up a TC Alter Ego (love me some Echorec & 2290 delays)


----------



## mongey

I am selling a few unused pedals at the moment and trying really hard not to buy a strymon bigsky. dont need it but the3 pedals I'm selling will cover the cost easily as they are nice pedals with good resale 

my timeline looks like its needs another symon beside it


----------



## timbucktu123

I'm trying to decide on a new amp I"m down to a Laney iron heart or a schecter hellraiser stage. also a km-7(which i already ordered) and a solor7


----------



## xxx128

This....






and this..


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'll hopefully be trading my Recto 2x12 cab for an old 5150 2x12 combo soon, so that'll be fun


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

some more picks...

...cant seem to find any lol.


----------



## Triple7

Hopefully an Orange 4x12 cab. Really want one of those.


----------



## Mischief

An amp. Possibly an EVH 5150 III, or maybe a used Mesa Boogie Mark series or F series.
Still looking at Peavey's amps though.
I guess I'll have to visit an amp room sometime.


----------



## Bennykins

Getting an iPad and an Apogee Jam 96k today so I can do some portable recording.


----------



## AlejoV

I'm aiming at a new RG752FX and a POD X3.


----------



## bcolville

Next gear purchase will be a tube amp because I want to start recording real amps instead of using Pod HD Pro for recordings. Using my dumb little marshall dfx with an sm57 was surprisingly fun. Just deciding on which one to buy in the summer. Thinking of:
-Bugera 333xl
-Mesa Single Rec
-EVH 5150 iii 50 watt


----------



## Erick Kroenen

an 8 string XEN/OAF SSO RUN


----------



## madloff

I need a neck and middle pup to go with my new 540S LTD, then I'm gonna be saving up for a good old axe fx ultra


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Mostly smaller things, but, alot of them.

Pedal Train PT-2

Pedal Power +

Loop Master pedal for switching channels and fx's simultaneously 

Boss DD7 or TC Flashback(not sure which yet)

Pups for one of my 6 string Ibbies. Probably Dimarzio DA's or Illuminators

My JSX should be back from the shop early this week and I'll finally get to use it as I haven't had much time with it yet.

Then I should have everything I need so all I have to lug back and forth is my pedalboard as I will have guitars/amp/cab at home AND the jam pad. Saving wear and tear on my gear and my back.

Gonna be sweet.


----------



## Matx

Rocktron PatchMate Loop 8

That thing looks super useful.


----------



## Wickedout2014

For me it's the EVH 5150 III 50W amp head and the EVH 2x12 cab in ivory. Might pull the trigger real soon. Will I regret it? I sure hope not....................


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Erick Kroenen said:


> an 8 string XEN/OAF SSO RUN



so did you get this or what?


----------



## Kemper_temper

MY FIRST ERG!!!  lol, ive been dyin for an 8 string now that i have the kemper, been tryin so many for months and im torn between the (now discontinued) 2228 and c8fr. very different but unique and top of the line in their own ways, hardware and build quality are on equal, but different features....


----------



## spawnofthesith

Pulled the trigger in this this morning


----------



## Dominion

Next will be a jackson dominion pro, and after that should be a mayones regius 6 gothic.


----------



## Bennykins

Just bought a PRS SE 7


----------



## AnavarOfficial

keen for another Jackson COW 7 string

i love how simple the guitar is

Keen for one is red or silver

If anyone has one, PLS hook me up!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Bennykins said:


> Just bought a PRS SE 7



post up some pics when it arrives


----------



## Chuck

A speaker cabinet for my Laney, I'm thinking Egnater Rebel 1x12, not positive yet though.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Last night I picked up a PRS Tremonti SE at GC. I had bad GAS last night. Lol!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I've been really digging the BAT Black Forest OD pedal, but I've also been considering getting a Randall RD5 head for recording in my apartment. I just can't decide which to buy first!


----------



## jimwratt

It might be a pod hd or HD500. I'm trying to figure out if I should wait until summer NAMM though to see if they announce a new floorboard. Does that even make sense since they just released the amplifi floor board?


----------



## spawnofthesith

Keeping with the EQD fuzz theme, I have one of these on the way now


----------



## Omura

I'm currently selling my amps, and a couple of my older guitars. I've sold a couple of pedals.
With the money I plan to dip my toes in the world of ERGs finally.
also I plan to get myself into recording and the digital world.
So the plan is to pick up an 11 rack (because used axe-fx don't really exist in my part of the world, and it seems better set up for recording than the Pod HD pro x, although I will try both out)
And an ERG, currently looking at:
Ibanez TAM10 (oh how I would love this so much, but it really is pushing my budget very thin and I wouldn't be able to get the 11 rack straight away)
LTD SCT607b+ Passives.


----------



## The Scenic View

Hopefully a roadcase for my Mark V, and either a GXC/GCP for my pedals, or I snag a G Major (1/2) and a foot controller; and go that route.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I just ordered this one too. Third EQD fuzz in the past few weeks! Pretty awesome/ridiculous


----------



## axxessdenied

Alright... Sooo... in the last few months I picked up:

In order:
Axe FX 2 Mk II 
Ibanez J-Custom JCRG7-1
Suhr Classic T
EVH 5150 III 50 Watt Ivory + Matching 212 Cab 
MFC-101 Mk III

My new rig.

Selling all my old shit


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

a lot of pedals lately ive noticed...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just got a tap tempo pedal and an NS-2. Really hoping to find an SKY PS-45 pedal board so I can get my GCP and Whammy off the ground


----------



## rectifryer

A mic preamp as soon as the auction is over lol.


----------



## cdf294

The next purchase I make will be a 6L6 amp of some sort.


----------



## bulletproof_funk

Likely another 2x12 cab: Wizard. Speakers undecided at this point, but do want something different than V30s this time around for variety's sake.


----------



## 1000MilesOfFire

This beast


----------



## Steinmetzify

I got sniped my some dude on eBay last night for nine measly cents. So I bought an Apogee Duet to make myself feel better. Should be here by the weekend.


----------



## celticelk

Half-stack. Probably a Laney AOR or Carvin X100B or Crate BV150 head; cab will depend on what's readily available.


----------



## Stijnson

Next on the list:
-BKP Blackhawks or maybe Warpigs for my Jackson soloist. Finally throw out those EMG's.
-Still saving and looking for my first 7 string (I know, I'm officialy not even a member of this forum!) but that will probably be a Jackson JS32Q-7
-Pegasus/Sentient set for the inevitable pickup swap for the lower range 7 I will be getting


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Next for me:
1. Fender American special Stratocaster in surf green (needed some single coil tones and surf green is my favorite finish ever). I'm currently making payments on one of these bad dudes through my favorite local shop. I'll put up a NGD thread with a review and pics when I finally get her!
2. A Black Arts Toneworks Oath fuzz. What a cool pedal, huh? The lack of knobs is polarizing, but I for one am all about it.
3. I want to grab an Orange closed back 2x12 cab to replace the fender cabinet I'm currently using with my Orange Dual Terror head, which is my main amp at the moment.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^Orange cabs are the shit; I had a black one a while back and combined with my modded Single Rec it was the single most brutal rig I've ever run. 

Jumped on the amp sim/IR bandwagon; think I'm gonna snag SSD4 and some kind of MIDI controller for em. I need IR cabs in the worst way too; I've been researching all day. Gonna be an expensive weekend.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

a Boss OD-20, to satisfy my "interesting overdrive" craving.

Beyond that, a Schecter KM-7, Ibanez TAM-10, and Charvel SK-1 are all on the DO WANT list, for guitars. Pedals, I'd like to pick up an EVH Flanger, Dreamscape Chorus, TC Nova Delay, Ibanez ES-2, and 2 HOF Minis


----------



## col

Is/was this cab, just got it today. It's a Stiletto 1x12, got it really cheap since it's discontinued:







I never turned the Mako on at the rehearsal space since I got the Dual Rec, and because it has a great low volume tone, I brought it home.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> I got sniped my some dude on eBay last night for nine measly cents. So I bought an Apogee Duet to make myself feel better. Should be here by the weekend.




that is why i always bid about $5.99 over my own highest bid...

...ive beat a lot of ppl out for a few cents lol.


----------



## AliceLG

Next on the list are:

- SD Jazz Bridge to pair with the Jazz Neck in one of my 6-strings.
- SD Custom 5 and 59 for another 6 stringer.
- Some sweet-ass custom wooden pickup rings for the PRS SE 7
- Ibanez RG8FM to finally dip my toes in this extended range business.
- Eventually, some pups for the 8 string if I keep it. Currently thinking about Pegasus/Sentient or Lundgrens.


----------



## JonusGrumby

HESU Little Bastard!!!
Was going to add a Blackstar to my growing collection of low watt tube heads until I saw a post in a recent thread with a great Youtube demo.

Gotta have that monster!!!


----------



## Ripper7620

Looking like the Eventide H9


----------



## sage

Pod HD500... On an active search for one right now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Focusrite Forte; shows tomorrow. 

Sage, have you had one before? Just getting it to run FX in the loop or something else?


----------



## Chuck

An Xotic EP Booster, a Keeley Compressor and then a cab.


----------



## sage

steinmetzify said:


> Sage, have you had one before? Just getting it to run FX in the loop or something else?



Haven't had one before, but looking to really simplify my effects. 

I went from a Mesa Single, G-System, and a bunch of analogue pedals to a Kemper. The Kemper was great, but lacked immediacy and thump in the room, so I went back to the Mesa. I've been rotating through a bunch of pedals: Flashback X4, Vox Time Machine, EHX Cathedral Reverb, Mooer 90 Orange phaser, Whammy V, etc... just trying to get a handle on what I wanted for effects, but the tap dancing is driving me nuts. The G-System was great, but lacked filter effects and was a bear to program. The Kemper was much easier to program, but also lacked in the filter effects department. I don't use them a lot, but if I wanna make a synth sound or have a sequenced filter set, I gotta have it. The M13 was an option, but I read up on the HD500 and running it in 4CM with a tube amp and it looks like I can use amp models for a variety of clean tones while still running the Mesa for the dirty stuff, eliminate the need for a channel switch, and be able to program patches that only require the one tap to change all kinds of parameters. Kinda like the G-System except about 1/2 the price, with amp models, with a computer editor that works (that Vyzor editor TC uses is pure scrotum), and with all of the filter effects. 

Life is a process... We'll see how this works out. The likelihood that it is the be-all end-all for me is pretty damn slim. I am a gear junkie. I found one locally that I can pick up tomorrow at a decent price, so I'm pretty psyched to try it out at practice tomorrow night.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Used to use it the same way; the FX are good and the cleans and lower gain stuff rocks. I was just afraid you were gonna use it to have different high gain stuff; to me that's where it lacked. Should be good for how you want to use it though.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

That's exactly how I use my HD500X (though I will be going direct during band rehearsals, no way am I hauling my 6505+ combo back and forth every week) and I gotta say, I'm loving it. And honestly, as long as you're using a power amp and cab of some sort, the high gain models aren't really all that bad. They do leave a bit to be desired but let me tell you, the Treadplate model with the Jumbo Fuzz and Bass Octaver in front makes for a GNARLY doom tone. Absolutely disgusting, in the best way possible.

And to show how fickle I am - I'm not so sure I want either a KM-7 or TAM-10 anymore. Suddenly, the BS-7 and Schecter Damien Platinum 8 seem much more attractive.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Finally found a PS-45 locally, so yay  also got a GE-7 coming in the mail in the next week or so. 

Still on the hunt for a G Major.


----------



## Steinmetzify

ESP Eclipse....actively hunting. I saw a ton the last couple months but they're nowhere to be found now.


----------



## Alex6534

Mercer b7 copy next week and a friend is trading me his korean 7321 for my old jackson kelly js32t, happy days


----------



## col

Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 for 2 extra inputs through s/pdif for drum recording.  (Using Steinberg MR816 as the main interface).


----------



## Serenity

MXR Flanger/Doubler. Don't see 'em for sale very often and they're quite spendy when they do.
Ibanez IC500 in white to go with my new IC400. Love Iceman's and will just keep buying them as and when i can afford them.


----------



## Ripper7620

EMB wah, what an incredible piece of gear!


----------



## Talmaci

The next purschase will be bass for recordings, my dream - bogner uberschall!


----------



## 1b4n3z

A WGS speaker most likely, but which one: Vet30 or Retro30? Wouldn't mind great articulation and bright bite to it. Gonna pair it up with a '88 Celestion G12H100 I have around somewhere. The next move after above is probably a small but vicious highgain head for some bedroom shredding  Maybe a Dark Terror or something similar.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hopefully an Ibanez RG8! First 8 string. So excited DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Thefailsafe

Hopefully a laney irt studio, need to upgrade from my old L6 Spider II, and I've never owned a tube amp before so I am excited! 

I'm pretty keen to build a rack rig, like the look of the GSP1101 so might keep an eye out for one of those on ebay too.


----------



## primitiverebelworld

I shall own a small AMT rig consisting of E2 and TC-3. Lets say I am really curious about their stuff!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Early 70s Sunn Concert Lead, approximately 10 days out


----------



## ambler3

POD HD500, getting it to run with my 6505, giving me lots of pedals, and the option to play with clean sounds.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

^Good choice, I run the same general thing (6505+ combo and HD500X) and it was the best choice I ever made, rig wise. Only way I could improve it really would be to get a 5150 III.

As for me, I just picked up an Aqua Puss (OD-20 was a bust, ultimately) so I've got my eye out for a Japanese HM2, but I also need to get a powered PA speaker of some sort.


----------



## JEngelking

Gonna pick up a MIJ RG470... Or an RG8, can't decide which to get first.


----------



## Steinmetzify

After I get the Eclipse, the Laney IRT Studio. The 1 watt and silent recording via USB options really appeal to me.


----------



## DOOM32

NEXT GEAR PURCHASE? 



B-52 AT100 HD
DIGITECH GSP1101
Digitech FS300 Multi 3 footswitch 

DBX 1231 DUAL RACK EQ
BOSS FZ-2 HYPER FUZZ
SHURE SM57

Live Wire EXMS25 Mic Cable
Tripod Mic Stand with Boom
18ft SAGCRCO Instrument Cables

Amp Selector & Stereo FX Router
Six U Roadrunner Rack Case
Pedal Coupler-Silver QTY 3

current setup  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39698&stc=1&d=1398205909


----------



## Steinmetzify

Snagged the Eclipse yesterday; gunning for a used IRT Studio and a Mesa 2x12 now.


----------



## bulletproof_funk

steinmetzify said:


> Snagged the Eclipse yesterday; gunning for a used IRT Studio and a Mesa 2x12 now.


2x12... so you've said "screw the neighbors?"


----------



## JoeyW

Darkglass B7K


----------



## illimmigrant

Mayones Duvell.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

POD HD Pro X. £630... just got to sell a few organs, that's all.


----------



## Steinmetzify

bulletproof_funk said:


> 2x12... so you've said "screw the neighbors?"



That 1x12 shit sucked, dude. At 1w, I think this'll kick just fine and still be usable so I don't hurt anyone's ears.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so much killer gear...

...so little cash.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Bought a G Major today  I've got a lot of things coming in the next week or so.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Aqua Puss' delay time isn't long enough, so I'm returning it and ordering an Ibanez ES-2 on friday


----------



## col

col said:


> Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 for 2 extra inputs through s/pdif for drum recording.  (Using Steinberg MR816 as the main interface).



Update: It's bit of a pain to set it up for operation like this. You need to install the control software for the focusrite, connect the interface to your computer and in the control software route the inputs to the s/pdif outputs, set the clock source to s/pdif and save the settings into the hardware. Then it'll work without being connected to a computer. So it's not plug and play to work as a standalone mic pre a/d converter. Just to let anyone know who's considering it for this.


----------



## 4Eyes

4Eyes said:


> Eventide H9


extending GAS for some small pair of monitors, probably Equator D5s. I'm on the half way to take a loan to fund these purchases


----------



## bulletproof_funk

steinmetzify said:


> That 1x12 shit sucked, dude. At 1w, I think this'll kick just fine and still be usable so I don't hurt anyone's ears.


I know what you mean, I had a 1x12 for a while plugged into a 100W head! 2x12 is the way to go for me at home. In fact I like them so much that I got my second 2x12 this morning!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/268974-ncd-wizard-content.html#post4014271


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Zeno said:


> Aqua Puss' delay time isn't long enough, so I'm returning it and ordering an Ibanez ES-2 on friday


Try an Echo Puss.


----------



## abandonist

Chamber of Sounds Jupiter 3 T
Skychord Cloudbuster
Trogotronic Warthog for noise textures.


----------



## decrepittom

Wireless system and in ear monitors, both of which I know very little about. Gonna have to do some research

I also assume that when I do get those, I should finally invest in a road case, maybe even one for the cab.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Zeno said:


> Aqua Puss' delay time isn't long enough, so I'm returning it and ordering an Ibanez ES-2 on friday



SO MUCH FOR THIS.

I need a decent electric acoustic for an upcoming gig, so an Ibanez AEF30E in transparent purple it is. I found one for $200 on the GC used site, so I'm gonna go for that.

The delay can wait, I do have my POD for crazy delay stuff, I just sorta wanted a dedicated analog delay just because. Eventually I'll just get Supa Puss and be done with it.

SO YEAH Ibanez AEF30E in purple, looks sexy as hell. Hopefully sounds and feels as nice.

After that, I'm hoping to get some sort of short-scale non-superstrat for Drop D, as that's quickly become a favorite tuning of mine. Right now a vintage black EC-1000 is at the top of the list, as my student has one, and I love the thing.


----------



## Omura

decrepittom said:


> Wireless system and in ear monitors, both of which I know very little about. Gonna have to do some research
> 
> I also assume that when I do get those, I should finally invest in a road case, maybe even one for the cab.



All I can say is, Do NOT go with JH Audio, I did. I was sent a broken set, had to pay to return, it was 'repaired' came back to me just as broken as when I sent them, I contacted them again, this time they paid for shipping and actually fixed them. Wasted an extra 3 months in order to get me a working product. I wish I'd had a good experience with them, but alas not.
Good luck with your research dude.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

decrepittom said:


> Wireless system and in ear monitors, both of which I know very little about. Gonna have to do some research
> 
> I also assume that when I do get those, I should finally invest in a road case, maybe even one for the cab.



interested...

post up any findings.


----------



## mrdm53

GASing for IRT-Studio + 2x12 cab. any recommended 2x12 cab for price between $200-$450?


----------



## dedsouth333

mrdm53 said:


> GASing for IRT-Studio + 2x12 cab. any recommended 2x12 cab for price between $200-$450?



My IRT Studio sounds huge through my Recto 2x12. You should be able to find one used for around $400. Other than that I guess Avatar or something. 

I'm not that great when it comes to cabs. I got my aforementioned Recto and never looked back, haha.


----------



## mesaboogie6l6

Just bought these

Mastodon Bill Kelliher Mills Guitar Cabinets and Road Case 8 12" Celestions | eBay


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got an LTD ST-203 coming in tomorrow along with a CBS Fender strat neck later in the week......partscaster time. Gotta find a Hipshot bridge...I think they're like $60 on MF so that'll get snagged.....it looks from the photos that someone already upgraded the pickups so we'll have to see if I need some.


----------



## geese_com

I have saved up the money for a Vigier Shawn Lane. I just need to find a used one so that I buy it!


----------



## 1b4n3z

1b4n3z said:


> A WGS speaker most likely, but which one: Vet30 or Retro30? Wouldn't mind great articulation and bright bite to it. Gonna pair it up with a '88 Celestion G12H100 I have around somewhere.



Well a guy sold his Celestion V30 for &#8364;30 so I just had to grab that one, WGS next time! (I need a small but vicious amp still, though)


----------



## Omura

just got an Ibanez rg752fx in subterranean purple from a guy that bought it a month ago, played it once, put it back in the case as they recieved a custom shop guitar just a few days after getting it, I'm paying 2/3rds the new price for what is pretty much brand new, stoked 
Gonna pick that up tomorrow, then next on the list in either a tc electronic nova system, or if I don't get that it will be an xotic sp compressor and tc ditto looper, and a nice, but simple delay pedal.
Incoming NGD's :]


----------



## Spinedriver

I recently got a great deal on a Mesa Full Throttle pedal to use with my bass rig. This thing grinds so hard I could use it to make gravel for my back yard.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well after looking for the better part of two months for a good deal on a Green Rhino and finally getting to own one, I've come to the conclusion that it's simply not for me. Such is the life of a gear whore  

I'm going to be putting it up for sale/trade soon and will hopefully be able to get a Maxon OD9. I might also try out a Mooer Green Mile if I can find one cheap.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

JCA 22H + Iso Cab + SM57 for recording and maybe eventually playing live!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Omura said:


> just got an Ibanez rg752fx in subterranean purple from a guy that bought it a month ago, played it once, put it back in the case as they recieved a custom shop guitar just a few days after getting it, I'm paying 2/3rds the new price for what is pretty much brand new, stoked
> Gonna pick that up tomorrow, then next on the list in either a tc electronic nova system, or if I don't get that it will be an xotic sp compressor and tc ditto looper, and a nice, but simple delay pedal.
> Incoming NGD's :]



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## geese_com

geese_com said:


> I have saved up the money for a Vigier Shawn Lane. I just need to find a used one so that I buy it!



Done!

Next is a Strandberg....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got an LTD ST-203 a couple days ago as a partscaster project; CBS strat neck comes in tomorrow, got a Dime wah SUPER cheap yesterday and ordered a pick guard, Hipshot bridge and some hand wound pups for the project. Lots of boxes in the next week or so.


----------



## cereal_guy

Can't decide between a graphic EQ or a parametric one, leaning more towards the parametric at the moment. any recommendations would be great (nothing too pricey)


----------



## Les

Gonna get it modded before i even plug it in. Should be spectacular, as its already great out the box!


----------



## cereal_guy

Les said:


> Gonna get it modded before i even plug it in. Should be spectacular, as its already great out the box!



what mod are you going to get?


----------



## wormmd

Blackstar HT-Drive because I can't afford (or find ) an Effectrode Tube Drive

That is all.


----------



## Vrollin

Just waiting on delivery....


----------



## Les

cereal_guy said:


> what mod are you going to get?



When i get the list ill let you know! Not doing the O.T. though.


----------



## Allealex

Vrollin said:


> Just waiting on delivery....




Sweet lord just can't believe it's an SE! Congrats man shes's stunning  You need to drop a pair a nickel-covered pickups in there


----------



## Robby the Robot

Native Instruments Maschine MK2 Groove Production Studio

This will be mine. Soon. Very soon.


----------



## celticelk

Apparently it's this, since I just ordered it:






1974 Gibson SG-II, partly paid for by my wife as an early 40th birthday present. Have I mentioned lately that she rocks? Because it bears repeating.


----------



## Vrollin

Allealex said:


> Sweet lord just can't believe it's an SE! Congrats man shes's stunning  You need to drop a pair a nickel-covered pickups in there



They would look pretty nice, but I'll probably leave it as it is for a while, I've read a lot of people saying the pups in them are pretty decent, figure that out when it gets here though! Will be at least 3 weeks nearly before I get my hands on it!


----------



## Aris_T

Ordered this, to compliment my Kemper toaster


----------



## Steinmetzify

Catalinbread Echorec incoming. Man I love really good delay pedals. So much fun to mess around with and really inspiring for new rhythms and interesting leads.


----------



## Les

cereal_guy said:


> what mod are you going to get?




From my friend who is modding it verbatim: "Blueprint the circuit with the correct high quality components that Orange should have used in the first place!"

Oh, i picked it up today, i have a NAD post. Cant stop playing it.


----------



## AlejoV

Schecter 8






After that, maybe a POD X3 with a nice cab!


----------



## Omura

todays purchase shall be:
A d'addario .66 single.
Because I got the rg752fx, but it is strung up with a 59... which rattles a little in B, and like a mofo in A. I tuned it up to C sharp and the rattle totally disappears. so the extra tension should fix all my issues.
Also I'm conisdering selling my bass... to fund a tc nova system, tc ditto. and new pickups for my rg350m.
Also I need to source a tremol-no. I think it's finally time to refloat my 6.
I'd love to snap up a edge pro or pro ii to swap out for the edge iii in it. and some locking tuners too. With an edge pro and locking tuners, and a tremolno, it would be just as painless as stringing up a hardtail 
I seriously need some gorgomyte or similar to clean up the fretboard and polish my frets too. it's getting nasty on my fretboard of the 350, and my acoustic needs some lemon-oil love pretty badly.... too much gear to buy... no enough money...


----------



## Emil357

A new Ibanez RG1570Z LMR - has some sort of volcanic red lava finish - looks so sweet I had to buy one


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Got my OD9 today and it kicks ass  

I don't really *need* anything at the moment, but I'll be making a cable snake to go from my pedal board to my rig. Notice how the cable from the tuner out has a longer distance to go than the midi cable out of the GCP...






This gives me an excuse to buy a mini buffer  I can have a 1' or so cable out of the tuner into the buffer so the midi and instrument cables will have the same distance from my rig to where they plug in on my board. Not too worried about this for now unless I can find a decent buffer for dirt cheap. 

Speaking of cable snakes, I need to order some bulk cable and connectors sooner than later to make one for my main rig and another for my practice pedal board. 

I'll also be getting a white/black zebra set of Dimarzio Dominions for my Carvin and a PAF Pro for an RG I've got. Neither of these are really a priority, but I'd like to have them by the time I go back to uni in the fall if possible.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I'm now waiting on delivery of a TC Electronics G-System. Am well excited!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got a Douglas Ceti and a violin on the way...


----------



## InfinityCollision

Should arrive later this week.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

7 Dying Trees said:


> I'm now waiting on delivery of a TC Electronics G-System. Am well excited!



Very nice  

I'm loving the effects in my G Major so far and I can only assume you'll like the G System just as much.


----------



## DandHcostoms

older Orange PPc412 that im picking up tomorrow evening
and then an Ibanez tsa30h hopefully ordering it within the next week!


----------



## Trainwreck1446

Getting another Axe FX II for the touring rig.


----------



## asher

At this point, save strings or extra picks, it's probably going to be me saying ".... it" and swapping my Ultra for a II.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Guise. 

Remember that one time (8 posts back  ) I said I wasn't worried about getting a buffer unless I found one for dirt cheap? I just bought a CMATMODS buffer for a stupid good deal, so that'll hopefully be on my board within the next week or so  

Might as well order more picks while I'm at it...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just got all the parts for my next project; luthier picked it up today and it should be back by next Friday or whatever. The Halloweenocaster shall be born.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im prob gonna have to dump a few guitars to get my next axe...


----------



## broj15

hopefully a banged up '98 rg520. Just waiting for the auction to end so i can snipe it.

edit: oops. didn't realize this was the amp action either. To make this related there is a saturn works tap tempo switch on the horizon and then there's the never ending hunt for a cheap used e-bow


----------



## Metlupass2

I ordered a Tom Anderson Drop Top a few months ago and build month is supposed to be July. I can't wait.



Whoops....forgot this was amp section. I sold my Axe FX II and bought a Kemper two months ago and couldn't be happier so no new amps in the near future.


----------



## Abaddon9112

Current GAS:

LTD F-415FM bass
POD HD500X

And either some sort of powered speaker to run that through, or a better bass cab to use with my Crown power amp.


----------



## TheStig1214

Getting one of these at the end of the summer (maybe). Plus a 2x12 cab with V30s off the local gear exchange. I need to get away from combo amps.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got a Jazzmaster incoming; should be here this week. After that don't know. I know it's against the spirit of this thread, but I'm pretty much GAS free atm.


----------



## Underworld

I need a Jet City 2X12 cab. BADLY!


----------



## Les

steinmetzify said:


> Got a Jazzmaster incoming; should be here this week. After that don't know. I know it's against the spirit of this thread, but I'm pretty much GAS free atm.



Empty GAS tank??? BLASPHEMY! 

Love Jazzmasters, do the best NGD ever on it.


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs

My new GAS is for a PRS Archon and a Matrix Neolight 212!


----------



## jokerpanda

i am between an agile septor custom order or a schecter km-7


----------



## ESPImperium

Probably gonna be one of these bad boys:







Kemper Profiler Power Rack.

Then get a RJM Mastermind GT 10 i think to replace my GCP that i have at the moment.


----------



## The Munk

ESPImperium said:


> Probably gonna be one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kemper Profiler Power Rack.
> 
> Then get a RJM Mastermind GT 10 i think to replace my GCP that i have at the moment.




Ditto!!


----------



## protest

Tom Anderson Angel, PRS Floyd, or Kemper...preferably (eventually hopefully) all 3, but I'm thinking Anderson first. Also thinking I'm going to need a raise first lol.


----------



## nlaplante

Current GAS:

MXR Custom Badass Modified OD
Schecter KM-7 Trans black
Trade my Nova Delay for a good analog delay pedal


----------



## petersenb9

I got my '74 SG, now I want a 100 watt JCM 800 or a 5150/6505.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

ESPImperium said:


> Kemper Profiler Power Rack.



I would love to have a Kemplifier as well. However, I have an incoming Carvin. According to the card I got in the mail, it should be completed tomorrow


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I would love to have a Kemplifier as well. However, I have an incoming Carvin. According to the card I got in the mail, it should be completed tomorrow



pics or a link to your new guitar day thread.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

M3CHK1LLA said:


> pics or a link to your new guitar day thread.



Oh don't worry, there will be lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

in the market for a couple guitar stands and wall hangers...

...any recommendations?


----------



## mnemonic

M3CHK1LLA said:


> in the market for a couple guitar stands and wall hangers...
> 
> ...any recommendations?



hercules!


----------



## asfeir

I think my spot for a BM b6 is coming up in a month or so So it should be that.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got a JR Jazzmaster last week. Love this guitar. His sig Strat is next.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Partscaster tomorrow, PRS Mushok next week. Think I'm done for a while after that.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The buffer I bought on the last page got damaged in shipping, but the seller was cool about it and let me return it for a full refund  

Anyway, I bought a T1M mini buffer as a replacement, which will be here in the next few days. 

My next purchase will likely either be some bulk cable and neutrik ends or a Voodoo Lab pedal power supply.


----------



## tupesaku

I'm actually just waiting for my custom shop Guerilla M-SR7...few weeks and she's mine!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

mnemonic said:


> hercules!



thx for the suggestion...i like it 





asfeir said:


> I think my spot for a BM b6 is coming up in a month or so So it should be that.



looking forward to the ngd thread, let us know


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda wanna buy a 7 or a floorboard modeler like a Line 6 Pod HD500x or something.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

i has GAS for a XEN HDC8, then Tom posted this one, and i snatch it


----------



## MesaBeno

Waiting to sell my Razorback 7 so I can fund the purchase of an Arctic Dream Majesty

Also thinking of trading up from my Mark IV to a Mark V.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kinda wanted a cheap 7 to mess around with for track ideas; '98 MIJ 7621 will be here Monday. Need to grab some drop in locking tuners and maybe some BKPs. It's got the DiMarzio 7s these came with though, so they might work.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Well I like some Recto grit tones and maybe some reverb on top of nice cleans. Wouldn't mind selecting between uber heavy grind and tube rectified vintage thrash with just one footswitch, either. Guess only a Roadster will do, NAD pending


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Saving up the £700 needed to replace my solid state 15W Marshall that doesn't quite work how it should with a shiny new POD HX X Pro that I can use to record into the computer (finally), mess about with to find some tones and even play live. Me. Play live. That's right, it might finally happen. <3


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> The buffer I bought on the last page got damaged in shipping, but the seller was cool about it and let me return it for a full refund
> 
> Anyway, I bought a T1M mini buffer as a replacement, which will be here in the next few days.
> 
> My next purchase will likely either be some bulk cable and neutrik ends or a Voodoo Lab pedal power supply.



Turns out using a buffer isn't really for me, so I sold the T1M pretty quick. Live and learn, I suppose. 

I bought two Voodoo Lab power supply units; an ISO 5 and a PP2+ and they're great! 

I bought a couple of connectors and tried my hand at building cables with some old Live Wire cables I wasn't using and they turned out just fine  I'll eventually be buying 15-18 feet of Mogami or EWI cable to use for between my pedalboard and my rack once I have a few shows on my radar.


----------



## axxessdenied

Another Telecaster.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

cant wait to see all the ngd & nad that are coming


----------



## Steinmetzify

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cant wait to see all the ngd & nad that are coming



Mine is a black RG7621; is NGD required? Not like anyone has never seen one before.


----------



## Preacher

some kind of bass guitar, probably an LTD or Ibanez. Not sure if it will be 4 or 5 string, my gut says 5, but I prefer 4 for slapping.

Oh, and a Pod HD Pro X I would imagine.


----------



## Konfyouzd

One of those Agile 8 string acoustics when they come out.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Probably a Torpedo Live...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> Mine is a black RG7621; is NGD required? Not like anyone has never seen one before.



its not the fact that anyone has seen one before, but it is the sharing of what you got so that everyone else can celebrate with you. i still look at every rg8 someone posts


----------



## crg123

I'm 99.9% sure I'm going to upgrade my Deathbar/X-bar set (wired for dual coil-splits) in my 8 string to a pair of Lungren M8's at the Axe Palace next time I visit . Super excited.


----------



## SkyIllusion

I'm picking up an RG770dx in Lazer Blue, one of the J-Craft 2008 Reissue models. After that I'd like to start saving for a Boden 7


----------



## Steinmetzify

M3CHK1LLA said:


> its not the fact that anyone has seen one before, but it is the sharing of what you got so that everyone else can celebrate with you. i still look at every rg8 someone posts



Come and celebrate with me then mang!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/274563-ngd-mij-7621-a.html


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Either a Boss Tuner pedal, an ISP Decimator, or a Nazgul/Sentient set for my Schecter. So sick of my EMG707s right now, I don't like that I somehow go through two batteries in my guitar in one week.

Probably will save a bit more for the pickups then get the ISP after


----------



## awesomeaustin

THR10X


----------



## hiroprotagonist

On the list for sure is the Axe-FX II XL, possibly a Laney Ironheart, and definitely a Boden 8.


----------



## ESPImperium

Something different. Something to cover Blues, Country and a little punk and into classic rock i think.


----------



## Omura

just bought an rg2550z and a TC nova system.
Mt rig is finally shaping up the way I want. 
So next purchase will be either:
A wampler triple wreck, plextortion, or a love pedal purple plexi.
Or I might pick up a little practice amp so my friends don't need to cart their amps around when they come for a jam.


----------



## Dayviewer

This! And plans are to mod it with all black hardware, black pickguard, and a black covered BKP Juggernaut set. Ending up with a Tangerine Flake Tele metal machine 

Only problem is the only place I can still find it only has 1 or 2 left in stock and won't be able to pull the trigger in about 2 or 3 months, hope it will still be there by then.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Think I'm going to do a baritone jazzmaster warmoth build in antigua. Tuned ungodly low


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just bought a set of Sperzel tuners for a good deal barely used, so yeah  

I'll hopefully be getting a PAF Pro to pair with the D-Activator in my RG5EX1 soon too


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Just picked up a 25ft Planet Waves 14ga. speaker cable w/gold ends for $26 from M.F.'s accessory sale ending today.
Now I can finally change cab/amp combinations without moving heavy items around .
Not exactly a G.A.S. cure , but it'll have to do for now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now that my computer is close to completion, I'm still debating on the bass. 

Unsure if I should cheap out and get a cheap Schecter Omen Extreme (35'', humbuckers) or Squier Active J Bass (34'', J pickups)










Or wait it out and get a Schecter Diamond P 5 or a Spector Legend 5.


----------



## Bennykins

Laney IRT Studio ordered and paid for, hopefully get it early next week


----------



## skydizzle

Most likely another PRS. Probably gonna try out the S2 line.


----------



## 1b4n3z

1b4n3z said:


> Well I like some Recto grit tones and maybe some reverb on top of nice cleans. Wouldn't mind selecting between uber heavy grind and tube rectified vintage thrash with just one footswitch, either. Guess only a Roadster will do, NAD pending



What I ordered, I got!


----------



## 1b4n3z

A new amp seemed so lonely there in the corner, perhaps a new guitar sh'd cheer her up. A '02 RG3120 coming right up... Maybe this new stuff is worth a thread, even.


----------



## asher

Still probably an Axe II.

But maaay try to put myself on the Ormsby Hypemachine '15 run...


----------



## SkullCrusher

Maxon OD808X


----------



## wheresthefbomb

fender blacktop baritone tele


----------



## dedsouth333

I'm really wanting a baritone of some sort. I don't even care if it's 6 or 7 strings. I'll probably just end up getting parts for my partcaster though.


----------



## AntiProxy

Perhaps some new pedals, if I know what to get, still unsure..

Maybe a new pick up, been looking at the D-activator 7

I'm a bit torn in all honesty, but one thing's for sure, I'm saving up for a new paint finish, don't trust myself to do it


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gunning for an Eleven Rack. Some of the tones posted with em here lately have me jonesing, and the GarageBand limitations are irking me. Need to go back to Reaper.


----------



## Omura

I'm pretty much set on an Ibanez RGIT27FE at this point. Unless something amazing comes up before then, or I see an SCT607b in my area for a good price in near perfect condition.
Also might drop the ball on a seymour duncan 805..


----------



## asher

I think I'm feeling some Jaguar/Jazzmaster GAS start to creep in...


----------



## yingmin

Currently fighting the urge to buy another accordion. There's also an actual Dobro banjo, i.e. built like a resonator guitar, but it's a 5-string banjo, used at Guitar Center that I'm thinking about. Otherwise, I'm mostly unloading equipment right now, and there's really very little that I would want to buy.


----------



## guiurso

Going for a Squier J Mascis Jazzmaster by the end of the year, hopefully


----------



## Chi

Perhaps an RG8 along with a proper bridge PU, or a 5 string bass. Maybe even a Pod HD...


----------



## B52431

guiurso said:


> Going for a Squier J Mascis Jazzmaster by the end of the year, hopefully



They are great guitars! My only issue with them was the tuners, which were a but loose, but once those were replaced, it plays and sound like a dream!


----------



## Vrollin

I am so very close to ordering a Randall RD20H to replace the solid state RH200 I have. Reading so many mixed reviews on them, unfortunately no stores to try them in so would be an $800 gamble....


----------



## Fretless

Something expensive that I havn't really thought about, and to be honest, I am not quite sure what it is. The gas is so strong within me. I may make a studio compressor or EQ from scratch.


----------



## wheelsdeal

An Ibanez and a 5153


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I got my new Matrix GT800fx in yesterday! Great little amp, complements my pod hdx very well, super tight tone. Now I need to find a very shallow rack case for it.


----------



## HighGain510

I was a bad boy....  I was hoping to grab a guitar from a gent on here but he hasn't been available for a few weeks so I figured I'd spend it on some other new toys! Picked up both a Brunetti 059 AND an Engl Invader 100!   I thought my Kemper would be enough to kill my amp GAS but every time I go and play a nice high gain (or even sexy clean/low gain amps!) amp I start GAS'ing again! We'll see how they do at lower volumes, if they're both TOO loud to use at the house I might see if some buds with recording equipment can help me profile them at least if I have to sell them...  

Last time I played a Brunetti 059 was at NAMM in 2008, such a unique and versatile amp! 2 power sections in one amp? Too cool!  Marco is a killer builder so for the price I paid, I'm stoked either way, just can't recall how the 059 does at lower volumes... 

Engl Invader 100... well I'm sure enough folks on here know about that amp that I don't have to go into much detail, very nicely-voiced amp, lots of EQ options and tone is pretty versatile! Between the 059 and the Invader, I should have anything from jangly and jazzy cleans to blistering high gain and everything in between totally covered!


----------



## frahmans

1. A new IPad with bias and jamup 
2. A focus rite interface
3. Earthquaker devices pedal - pitch bay or something else


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a used Line 6 Pod HD500 and X3 Live. I have a few ideas of how I'll use them, but I may need a second set of LogiTech speakers with sub. Not sure yet.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ibanez M80M. Last guitar I want to try this year. Been a good year so far.


----------



## wookie606

New cab for the ironheart 120 I just bought. 

Going to 4 cable method it with my PodHD500 and a bulb deluxe OD.


----------



## HighGain510

steinmetzify said:


> Ibanez M80M. Last guitar I want to try this year. Been a good year so far.



My buddy just got one and absolutely loves it!  I am hoping I get to check it out soon, 28" scale seems a bit too long for me but I'm excited to at least play one!


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm jumping on the EQD Afterneath as soon as it's available


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bought a used Line 6 Pod HD500 and X3 Live. I have a few ideas of how I'll use them, but I may need a second set of LogiTech speakers with sub. Not sure yet.



Well, one of the two products was supposed to show up today, but seeing as how UPS is about as useless as a pet rock and lazier to boot, I won't be getting it until Monday or whenever they pull their head out of their ass only to deal with the same issue Wednesday most likely for the second package. Last time I buy from anywhere that uses UPS and I'm close to just returning it and getting my money back 100%. And depending on how much Guitar Center wants to argue with me over that will determine whether I give them my business regardless of whom they ship my stuff through.


----------



## Steinmetzify

HighGain510 said:


> My buddy just got one and absolutely loves it!  I am hoping I get to check it out soon, 28" scale seems a bit too long for me but I'm excited to at least play one!



Dude it's 29.4"! I'm hoping to order tonight or tomorrow. We'll see what happens. Good luck on yours!

EDIT: And NOPE.....screwed up on bills. Le sigh. Waiting.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I've been really digging the BAT Black Forest OD pedal, but I've also been considering getting a Randall RD5 head for recording in my apartment. I just can't decide which to buy first!



I've finally got to buying the Black Forest pedal, scored it for $120 on reverb.com, but I've upgraded my amp GAS for the Diavlo RD20






I've also been going through multiple options for my primary OD/Booster pedal, I've went from Digitech Bad Monkey, Digitech Hardline CM-2, Maxon OD808, but I've made up my mind, a Seymour Duncan 805. The 3 band EQ really did it for me.


----------



## Vrollin

Have you had a play with the rd20? Looking at getting one myself and all I can get is opinions on it so far, no where to try one here. Main reason I ask is that I've heard some people say that the boost act in the same way as adding an overdrive in front...?


----------



## sonofabias

I just found a Carbon quad X preamp in practically new condition and it was a steal ! It may or may not go in my new rack system . I bought two other preamps recently , I'll probably pick up at least one more before settling on which two I'll use , since I'm keeping it simple with only a six space rack.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Vrollin said:


> Have you had a play with the rd20? Looking at getting one myself and all I can get is opinions on it so far, no where to try one here. Main reason I ask is that I've heard some people say that the boost act in the same way as adding an overdrive in front...?


I actually haven't got a play either, it seems no one sells them in store where I live either. I've been going by what I see 
& hear in videos & reviews & from music store workers. I'm pretty sure the boost button is similar to an OD pedal in the added gain aspect, but an actual good OD pedal will also add some clarity to the added gain, I'm not too sure if the amp's boost option does that. I'm planning on using the SD 805 after my BATW Black Forest fuzz pedal to kinda "tighten" up the sound of it. You know any info about the Speaker Emulated XLR output? That's probably what's sold me the most on the Diavlo series, since I live in a small apartment where all playing/recording must be done with headphones on.

Sorry for the novel-length reply


----------



## campbell01

Really thinking about getting a Randall RG100 head and trying to find a relatively inexpensive cab. I've been needing to upgrade for a long time and I hear really good things about Randall solid states, which would be preferable to someone lazy who doesn't want to worry about tubes haha.


----------



## Vrollin

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I actually haven't got a play either, it seems no one sells them in store where I live either. I've been going by what I see
> & hear in videos & reviews & from music store workers. I'm pretty sure the boost button is similar to an OD pedal in the added gain aspect, but an actual good OD pedal will also add some clarity to the added gain, I'm not too sure if the amp's boost option does that. I'm planning on using the SD 805 after my BATW Black Forest fuzz pedal to kinda "tighten" up the sound of it. You know any info about the Speaker Emulated XLR output? That's probably what's sold me the most on the Diavlo series, since I live in a small apartment where all playing/recording must be done with headphones on.
> 
> Sorry for the novel-length reply



Nah know nothing about the xlr sorry, I was one click away from buying it untested, but then my brain overcome the GAS and told me to wait till I can try one, I'm still trying to figure out whether I want the RD20/45/100 a 6505+ or other....
In the mean time it has me thinking about really small amps so I can have one in the lounge for noodling on, wish the RD1 or its combo wasn't so expensive here....

Oh and to ad to the GAS now I want another Zach Myers but in tobacco burst


----------



## petersenb9

a 5150 or 6505.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Vrollin said:


> Nah know nothing about the xlr sorry, I was one click away from buying it untested, but then my brain overcome the GAS and told me to wait till I can try one, I'm still trying to figure out whether I want the RD20/45/100 a 6505+ or other....
> In the mean time it has me thinking about really small amps so I can have one in the lounge for noodling on, wish the RD1 or its combo wasn't so expensive here....
> 
> Oh and to ad to the GAS now I want another Zach Myers but in tobacco burst


I've played the 5150, 6505, & the 6505+ & none of them did it for me, Randall always seems to win in terms to what I like. I was just gonna get the RD1 or RD5, but neither of them have a clean channel.


----------



## PBGas

At this point, I'm waiting on my Like III but I am going to pick up one of the new 5150 III combos. I'm hoping this one turns out better (ie reliability!) than the 50w head I had a couple of years ago. Other than the weight, the combo has everything I could ever need in an amp.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Help me decide what I want to get next, guys. I'm either going to buy an ISP Decimator II or a set of SD Nazgul/Sentient pickups. I have a Schecter C-7 and a 5153. Been GASing for the pickups but the Decimator is more of an immediate satisfaction. What do I do


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Help me decide what I want to get next, guys. I'm either going to buy an ISP Decimator II or a set of SD Nazgul/Sentient pickups. I have a Schecter C-7 and a 5153. Been GASing for the pickups but the Decimator is more of an immediate satisfaction. What do I do



What is currently in the C-7? Maybe sell those and buy used. You might be able to get both that way.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Help me decide what I want to get next, guys. I'm either going to buy an ISP Decimator II or a set of SD Nazgul/Sentient pickups. I have a Schecter C-7 and a 5153. Been GASing for the pickups but the Decimator is more of an immediate satisfaction. What do I do



Definitely the Decimator first. New pickups are cool, but a noise suppressor is one of those things where once you start using it, you'll wonder how you ever got by without it


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is currently in the C-7? Maybe sell those and buy used. You might be able to get both that way.



EMG 707s. Overall a bit bleh if I say so myself.
I'll probably get the pickups first, since they'd be more of a difference. I don't necessarily need a noise gate right now, but I might be able to get it soon as well.



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Definitely the Decimator first. New pickups are cool, but a noise suppressor is one of those things where once you start using it, you'll wonder how you ever got by without it


Dammit TWAT I saw this immediately after posting and you made me think I should get the Decimator


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, if you don't like the 707's and it's affecting how much you play and how much you enjoy it, you should probably get the pickups first, but that's why I suggested trying to go used and selling the 707s to get both.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Dammit TWAT I saw this immediately after posting and you made me think I should get the Decimator



It's what I do   

I will agree that if the current pickups are affecting how much you play then you should remedy that first. There's also the 18v mod for a cheap/easy change to tide you over while you wait on new pickups and/or get the Decimator first. I did it with an 85 I had in the bridge position of a guitar and it made a nice, subtle change that was more "felt" than heard.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

If I get pickups, what kind of pots should I get? I see that I can get ProLine 250K or 500K volume pots for $5 each, but I can't seem to find ones for tone knobs. Are they under a different name than tone potentiometer? And I need push/pull pots to keep the coil tapping right?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

although im gonna just get the bridge, and keep that lipstick single for them leads and weirdness


----------



## Vrollin

Just had a boss fv-500h arrive today and only now just clicked "buy it now" on a bad horsie 2  hells yeah all the foot fun soon!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Ordered a golden cello pedal from GC earlier this week. Should be in any day now


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think maybe a used Line 6 M9 to pair with my HD500 and some monitors might be in my future.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Decided on the Decimator. Need to save $300+ dollars for school rather than pickups. I'll get those for Christmas.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I honestly couldn't tell you. I'm waiting on funds for the M80M, heavily debating a '76 Les Paul Custom I found hiding in a corner in GC, and going back and forth between an Eleven Rack and a GSP1101. 

I haz konfyuze


----------



## asher

steinmetzify said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you. I'm waiting on funds for the M80M, heavily debating a '76 Les Paul Custom I found hiding in a corner in GC, and going back and forth between an Eleven Rack and a GSP1101.
> 
> I haz konfyuze


 
You give him back safe and sound to us or we're gonna have a problem, pal


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude he's beat...and he's got THREE EMGs in em...it's a hard decision. Needs some fretwork and a serious setup...


----------



## TheStig1214

Okay, all was quiet on the GAS front. Then this happened and I need one:


----------



## BrOlav

Last night, I drunkenly got the idea that a custom had to be acquired.
So, I downloaded the Order Quotation Form from Skervesen's homepage, and filled in.

I basically said I want a "Headless, multiscale, 7 string, NTB construction, chambered", and was unsure about which model, but it mostly stood between the Raptor and the Swan. Actually thinking about getting with a headstock. Viper, Still and 019 (All on the homepage) are the ones I am thinking of, if I am getting a headstock. 

I also said that I wanted a Wenge/Bubinga neck. Aside from this, they could do whatever they wanted with wood combinations, colors, inlays and all. I'm sure they'll do something awesome. I just told them to impress me, which I am sure they will.

Thoughts?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Well played sir...way to order and welcome to SSO!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A multi-fx to cover mod/delay/reverb [M9, Multistomp/G3, RP360, perhaps a second X3 or an XT used solely for fx patches, etc.] to put in the fx loop of my HD500 soon and some monitors for christmas.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

wheresthefbomb said:


> fender blacktop baritone tele



I said it, and then I did it.


----------



## InFlames235

This is coming in soon:


----------



## Omura

My mind keeps changing. Gas keeps afflicting me.
I am saving for the Ibanez RGIT27FE SBF





I'm selling an axe, and will be purchasing:





Then any left over coin will go on:




and





And then I'll be selling my tubemeister and getting either:





OR


----------



## Fretless

Revalver 4


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

this thread is killing me...

...now im jonesing for stuff i never even knew existed!


----------



## Vrollin

Thinking an MXR 10 band EQ might be on the cards....


----------



## areyna21

So after using my rivera knucklehead II with the pod hd500(4cm) for awhile I've decided to change it all up. Just bought a mesa mark iv which I am in love with. Now I want to build up a pedalboard to go with it. Right now I'm really wanting a boss rv3, maxon od808 or SD805, and a noise gate. I also would like to get some type of auto wah effect.


----------



## Alex6534

Another RG7620, bare knuckle holy diver/emerald, bare knuckle black hawk, oh and another kemper...

Guess what? I AM going to fulfill my resolution of losing weight because I won't be able to afford to eat


----------



## Preacher

Ibanez RG9 or if I can work out the logistics of getting one in the UK, a Legator Josh Travis Ninja Signature, and a Line 6 HD Pro X.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Next thing incoming will be an ibanez Apex1 (part paid for already, just need the rest of the funds), after that a two notes torpedo live or reload


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Originally posted this in the why are you happy right now thread, but I think it fits better here. Just a quick demo of the golden cello pedal I was talking about 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_QiT7bbKiw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sheagle7

I have a 7 string Agile-AD purple quilt custom in the making, should be seeing me posting pics in September when they finish & ship it  this girl is stoked!!!


----------



## skydizzle

Looks like it's gonna be a Laney Ironheart.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

And the apex1 is paid for!  *dances around room* 

Always loved the look of these guitars, cool fretboard inlay etc. Now just need to see about getting the edge pro swapped for a lo pro if I can wangle it, and locking post upgrades.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Just ordered myself a new dimarzio X2N for $65 from MF.
On sale for $72 and they did an additional 10% off like always .
It's going in my single pickup Carvin dc125 all-mahogany/ebony.


----------



## Decipher

-Currently have a deposit down on the upcoming Ibanez DCM100.
-A new set/quads of Tung Sol EL34B's for my Rivera.
-If a used Rivera RockCrusher Recording came up, I would likely snag that as well.


----------



## MBMoreno

This little bastard is coming my way





And two of these to pair it up with


----------



## mnemonic

I guess I'm buying this powered monitor since I just ordered it. 





Kustom KSC12MP - Thomann UK

Cheap as balls and actually has decent reviews from the axe-fx forum, so we shall see how well it works with modelers. And we'll see if I prefer studio monitors or PA speakers.


----------



## asher

Well, I'm off to the post office to pick up my Axe II MkI and MFC MkI  so next is an expression pedal, and then IDK!


----------



## Axewield31

Gunna put together a pedalboard. Sick of the shitty Boss MFX I've been using.
An EHX Cathedral and Boss DD20 will be the basis. I don't really need much outside of reverb and delay. I think I'll grab a couple of Joyo pedals or something just for a bit of extra flavour where I need it (chorus, comp, maybe a phaser or something).
I'll pretty much be buying all of this at once in the next couple of months.

Did toss up buying a Pod or another nice MFX, but the infinite switch on the Cathedral is something I see myself using a lot and while presets are essential for me on effects like delay, I really like the idea of having everything intron of me and being able to switch things in and out and fiddle with settings as I feel. 

Will put up a NGD thread when I get the board finished and everything together.


Edit: also seen some demos on the EQD Afterneath. That pedal's got me gassing hard. Will have to get my hands on one of those soon.


----------



## Necris

ART Pro MPA II tube mic preamp and some tubes to replace the stock ones, which, given the price of the pre, I feel safe in assuming are shit.


----------



## DaveyJones

I'm looking at a Pocket POD but still trying to decide if I should just save up some more cash and go with the POD 2.0. Any recommendations?


----------



## flaherz09

EBMM Luke III with Roasted Neck or an Ibanez RGIT27FE....it's a tough one.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

My mind is made up. 
I want the Digitech GSP1101 again. *sigh* why did I ever sell it?


----------



## oneblackened

I'm trading my AW-7 for an RG1570.

I've got probably one of the last Blackwaters before the hiatus on order too!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Something thicker than a .090 for a D0


----------



## Shimme

I've got this crazy Warmoth strat on layaway with a single humbucker (dimarzio airzone), single volume, vintage trem (dive only) mint green finish and black pick guard, with wenge neck and fingerboard, with a parkerish headstock (don't quite know what shape to call it, that just comes closest), should be mine in about 3 weeks. Lot of firsts for me but after playing it for about 15 minutes I just held it up and said "sweet".


----------



## Jake

Thinking this is next as my guitar situation is more than adequate currently.


----------



## guitarxtc

Friedman BE 100


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> Thinking this is next as my guitar situation is more than adequate currently.


so uhhh.

Axe FX incoming


----------



## beerandbeards

Washburn Px Solar 16dlx


----------



## 1b4n3z

I think I'm gonna grab an 80's ESP Horizon pretty soon. My entire collection is slowly turning into a hair metal tribute, but wth


----------



## Les

Its not good for me to post here, it turns my "just thinking about getting" and somehow helps materialize into "just ordered", but wth...

One of these...(getting bored with the tube screamer, looking for something a bit different)






Or one of these... 






OOOH and also, still wanting one of these too... i dont currently own a 6 string


----------



## technomancer

A bunch of caps, resistors, and other bits to upgrade my jca22h to SLO spec


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure I'm either gonna purchase a POD HD500 or a Hadean 5-string.


----------



## rjg3000

I'm hoping to pick up a Mayones Regius sometime in the near future. I can't believe some of the NGD's I've seen of them lately and I need to see what the hype is all about. I hope I don't end up disappointed. ._.


----------



## Randy D

This seems to be very tasty........im not certain on the price tag but she looks amazing and I'm sure sounds quite well also.



Cheers

-Randy D


----------



## Les

technomancer said:


> A bunch of caps, resistors, and other bits to upgrade my jca22h to SLO spec



Let me know what you need, I can grab the stuff from Ben.


----------



## Vrollin

Im thinking this...


----------



## Shimme

My apologies, an Ampeg BA110 and a couple pedals are in my future before the Warmoth strat  (rolls in a very small pile of cash)


----------



## technomancer

Les said:


> Let me know what you need, I can grab the stuff from Ben.



Thanks but already have everything ordered now for the first batch of mods  The only thing I considered but didn't get was a choke and I think Ben uses Mercury Magnetics stuff so I doubt he'll want to donate a $50 part


----------



## col

Been having gas for an LP Trad in Manhattan Midnight:


----------



## Thrashman

Rebuilding my studio/guitar setup when i move to London, so my next purchase ought to be these:

* Laney IRT Studio
* A pair of Yamaha HS7's with some iso pads
* Focusrite Sapphire Pro 24 DSP
* A multi guitar stand

.. and a guitar or three.


----------



## Ænima

rjg3000 said:


> I'm hoping to pick up a Mayones Regius sometime in the near future. I can't believe some of the NGD's I've seen of them lately and I need to see what the hype is all about. I hope I don't end up disappointed. ._.



Mayones are stellar, i got to play one and was blown away, it almost ruined other guitar brands for me, besides my '79/'80 LP custom silverbursts, i sold all my other LP's and am ordering mayones customs, soon as i can decide on wood choices lol.

my next piece of gear

EVH 5150 iii 2x12 combo, ordering it tomorrow, weight of it does not bother me, as i do quite a bit of power lifting, 90lbs is nothing, to me atleast 

also ISP decimator coming with it

and thinking about a mxr flanger, cant decide on a delay pedal, and a strymon big sky reverb, GAAAAAAASSSS


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I told my wife yesterday that I want an Afterneath pedal...again.

But this time I told her they're already on backorder and w0hen they're back, I'm getting one.

Once again she asked me the price

She told me no like she has several times but this last time it wasn't a question. 

't will be mine..

EDIT: Its on its way


----------



## Mordacain

Thinking my next couple of gear purchases will be a Wampler TriWreck and an MXR Fet Driver. One for the brootz and the other for the Floyd/ EJ thang. Then slowly add some mod pedals month over month.

Following that, I seriously need to get a proper workstation / desk, an interface and some monitors.

Thinking Sapphire 6i6. I kinda like the idea of recording a dry track and the split signal from my amps recording outs at the same time.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ i need some recording equipment too...


----------



## Vrollin

Trying to sort out a black tonepros adjustable bridge and some gotoh locking tuners for the SE245  Should look mint all blacked out...


----------



## 1b4n3z

Gonna grab a Fireball 60 today, couldn't resist at 1/3 of the retail price  Actually I will fully compensate the new head by swapping my Roadster to a Dual Recto multi-watt later this week, receiving a bit of cash as well. I never bonded with the darker/smoother/a bit muffled orange channel on the Roadster so I don't see it as a downgrade really. Oh and there's a Gotoh GE1996T tremolo waiting for me at the post office. There's nothing wrong with the old Synclair trem I have in the Horizon, but replacement parts are impossible to find ..

E:


----------



## Steinmetzify

M80M...found a minty one with hang tags still on it for 2/3 the new price. Sending payment today, should be here later this week. This is pretty much the last in a long line of guitars I've wanted to try this year. Stoked.


----------



## aciek_l

It will take a long time to get the money, but I'm afraid I fell in love with Kemper, as I had a chance to try one.


----------



## The Q

I already have 4 sixers, 1 seven, 1 eight and a 5-string bass and I don't really need anything more.

But if I decided to get rid of one of my sixers, I'd probably get an M80M because... reasons. Now I need to not do anything hasty before 2015... which will be tough...


----------



## Ancient

My hopefully next purchase / trade will be for an Agile LP and either a set of BKP Warpigs or SD Black Winters for it....

Kinda GAS'n for a Bugera 6260 for some reason as well....

Guess I'm on a gnarly black metal kick lately.


----------



## yingmin

There's a 1937 Gibson L7 archtop acoustic at my local GC that I won't be able to afford any time in the foreseeable future but God damn it iwantitiwantiwantit


----------



## Ænima

earthquaker Master Dispatch delay & reverb, one of the best i've yet to hear, cant wait!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

anyone see that thunderhorse epi? 

wonder if its worth snatching up since its pretty cheap...i do love my goth v.


----------



## Decon87

I'd love to save for an AxeFX II...unfortunately I love instant gratification much more and I constantly find a new guitar or something else I want that I can get sooner.


----------



## schecter_c7

GASing super hard for a Gibson lately. Planning on saving up to buy the LP classic custom at my local store, but if that doesn't pan out I'm looking at either the explorer 120 or the sg original 2. Would love all three, but one thing at a time


----------



## texshred777

After I pay off the DC400 and take that home it will be another Rivera TBR 1SL. Worst case scenario I can't find one and I get a Rivera M60.


----------



## Vrollin

Was looking for an apartment friendly amp, thinking Randall RD20H or Laney IRT Studio, they sold the RD20 I went back to re test yesterday and then today I touched one of these;






Wow, just wow, the RD20 and the RD100 may as well be completely different lines of amps, not one thing about this amp wasn't better by leaps and bounds than the RD20. Biggest kicker for me was that the volume control was far better tapered than the RD20. The 20 went from whisper to balls to the wall where the 100 you really have to turn it and there's plenty of room in the volume knob for bedroom and apartment playing.


----------



## Alex6534

For some mysterious reason another Kemper has turned up at my doorstep


----------



## asher

Two Mission Engineering expression pedals on their way to me, so my shift to Axe II will be complete as soon as I determine the best way to link up the MFC (mark 1) to my II (also mark I).


----------



## MarcusProg

I'm deciding between a wireless relay, such as a G50, or a new microphone. I haven't decided whether to grab a condenser or a dynamic, however. On one hand, I wanna record vocals, but on the other, new mic options for cab miking is always awesome!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Was seriously waiting on the FX-8 from Fractal, but they just announced the price and now it's the biggest bunch of NOPE. Don't know what's next...maybe a Laney IRT just for home recordings...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided to buy a bunch of wedge-style picks. Dunlop Stubbys, Fender 346s, and Claton Acetals. 

Goddammit, Devin.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im itchin for a fanned fret...


----------



## Jake

Working out what I want to buy myself as a college graduation present. Hoping my parents and or grandparents might chip in too but probably not as I've been buying my own gear since I hit high school 

either




Or something similar to this. Blue, wilkinson, HH, ebony mmmm


----------



## GoldDragon

I am going to get this when the price comes down a bit.

Komplete Kontrol

Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S61 | Sweetwater.com

I am heavily invested in NI plugins and it would be great to have a hardware controller for all my synths and plug ins, plus the other enhancements that the controller brings for bad keyboard players.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I just purchased this off of my buddy. It was actually the cab that Drewsif used in his most recent video.






This will be running through the Avatar 2x12 with V30s





All I need is a gate but I don't know which one to get. Suggestions?


----------



## fps

Just got a 2nd hand Diezel VH4 and cab home. Don't think I'll be buying anything else for a while....


----------



## Vrollin

MetalBuddah said:


> All I need is a gate but I don't know which one to get. Suggestions?



ISP Decimator, just bought one, and its perfect, I have tried the NS2, didnt like it, havn't tried any others but seriously I wouldn't bother because there just isn't any need to look at anything else with this...


----------



## Underworld

I need a poweramp for my Axe-Fx. I'm thinking Crown XLS1000. But this is gonna have to wait a couple of weeks - I need to sell some stuff first!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Been getting sludgier lately, listening to a lot of Crowbar so now I want an LTD Viper. Black, with all the gaudy abalone. 

Got a 7 coming in the next few days; been without one for over two months.


----------



## DaemonRage

Mesa/Boogie Rectifer 25 Watt or maybe the new Mark V 25 Watt. Something to use as a backup to my Dual Rectifier and home recording.


----------



## protest

This thread has taught me two things:

1) I'm a liar

2) I have gear ADD


----------



## AnP Hardcore

I'm getting this tuesday. It's a strat with a neck and body from Allparts, Seymour Duncan pickups and Gotoh tuners.


----------



## Dillen

Im in a bit of a dilemma 

Im looking forward to the randall 667. Really love the tonal options it offers with 6 channels 6 modes etc. However i live in an appartment so i will not have to utilize it to its full potential. However i have the torpedo VB-101 so silent recording/jamming wont be so much of a problem. And on the other hand the digital zone tempts me a lot with the kemper or the axe fx 2.
Am selling my pod hd pro this week and i have lent out my roadster head to a friend of mine xC 
What to do???? Buy the flagship of randall and go all tube or complement the roadster head with a digital toy such as the axe fx 2?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since you have a Torpedo, i'd get the Randall. 
Otherwise, I'd go the Axe/Kemper route.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Probably a Carvin DC600 if I can sell my ESP F-7... I'd love to post on the classifieds here but I don't meet the requirements yet


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm hopefully selling or trading my 2x12 Rectifier cab and a cheap guitar to fund either a 5150 combo or VHT Pittbul 50CL head, both of which are up local for great deals. 

Either way, if I end up going through with either of those I'll also be making some changes to my smaller pedal board. I plan to build a 4-way patch bay, buy a 2-button ftsw, and possibly a single loop true bypass looper. I also see a Decimator in that board's future, and maybe a Polytune mini if I can sell/trade my TU-2


----------



## protest

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm hopefully selling or trading my 2x12 Rectifier cab and a cheap guitar to fund either a 5150 combo or VHT Pittbul 50CL head, both of which are up local for great deals.
> 
> Either way, if I end up going through with either of those I'll also be making some changes to my smaller pedal board. I plan to build a 4-way patch bay, buy a 2-button ftsw, and possibly a single loop true bypass looper. I also see a Decimator in that board's future, and maybe a Polytune mini if I can sell/trade my TU-2



Pittbull.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^That's what I'm hoping for  it all depends on whether or not he'll take my cab+cash. If he doesn't, then it really depends on how fast I can sell the cab to buy the head outright to get it before anyone else. 

That's not to say I wouldn't still be pleased with the 5150 combo, though


----------



## Decon87

Hopefully a POD HD Pro X or POD HD500X, depending on which I decide on.

If not I'd really like to get a nicer 7 string. Not really digging my RGD7321. I might try the RGD2127FX Prestige model on for size instead OR start looking at a Schecter. Either a KM-7 or wait for the new Banshee Elite series to come out.


----------



## Ibzzus

Well, my DC800 arrives in December, so in January I'm planning to get a classic Peavey 5150 and 4x12 Peavey cab (I live in Pakistan and this is the best used gear available here, good new gear is non existent). That is, if the guy doesn't sell it till January, and he has been getting some offers. If that is the case then I'll be getting this: Carvin.com : V3-212 100W 3 CHANNEL ALL-TUBE SHORT STACK W/ LED BACKLIGHTING 

At just a thousand bucks, this package is a STEAL!!!

I am pretty adamant that when I buy something, it has to be the last thing I buy in that department. I want something that is versatile, all-in-one and will last me a life-time. From all the research I have done, this V3 looks to be the most versatile and affordable amp head out there. That coupled with the 2x12 cab (I really don't need a 4x12) should be all I need for a good long while. Replacing the V30 knockoffs (Carvin calls them GT12. They are pretty decent actually, just don't have as much mid range as a V30) with a real V30 and a G12H-75 Creamback should wave off any concerns regarding tone. Versatile as funk. The only problem is that since I live in Pakistan, I will have to wait for one of my friends or family members to come from America. The 5150 I can have by January, this will probably have to wait till May.

Underdeveloped Country Problems.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Mushok sold, Viper ordered. SLUDGE, mofos.

Also grabbed this to redo:



Untitled by Steinmetzify, on Flickr

Dude that had it had a certain idea in mind that didn't work out and threw it up here for shipping. Cost me $20 or so. Interested to see how this comes out. Snagged an EMG 57 out of the Classifieds for it, got some other stuff inbound as well; everything is here except tuners and knobs because GFS always takes forever. Should be a fun project though, and hell yeah I'm leaving that sticker on there...who doesn't always need more horsepower?


----------



## asher

should be "ADDS +5 TOAN"


----------



## protest

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^That's what I'm hoping for  it all depends on whether or not he'll take my cab+cash. If he doesn't, then it really depends on how fast I can sell the cab to buy the head outright to get it before anyone else.
> 
> That's not to say I wouldn't still be pleased with the 5150 combo, though



Yea that could work because you have a 5153 right? You could leave the combo where at rehearsal or home or wherever. The Pittbull is definitely a lot different, but the red channel boosted will get you close to the saturation that you're probably used to.


----------



## Jake

So that's who got that LTD Star 

I was too late lmao. Hopefully it turns out awesome for you though dude!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jake said:


> So that's who got that LTD Star
> 
> I was too late lmao. Hopefully it turns out awesome for you though dude!



Dude, Wade told me I was the THIRD guy he tried to give this to, and the first two backed out. Who backs out of a $20 LTD that just needs a little love?! I've spent more on burgers...it's strung up atm and plays really decent for what it is; I was shocked when he told me that.

Pickguard, tuners, new pup, some wiring and BAM! It's gonna slay.


----------



## Jake

steinmetzify said:


> Dude, Wade told me I was the THIRD guy he tried to give this to, and the first two backed out. Who backs out of a $20 LTD that just needs a little love?! I've spent more on burgers...it's strung up atm and plays really decent for what it is; I was shocked when he told me that.
> 
> Pickguard, tuners, new pup, some wiring and BAM! It's gonna slay.


Shit $20 is a bottle of shit tier whiskey  

Basically got it for free, probably one of the craziest deals I've seen on here ever, at least it went to a good home


----------



## Steinmetzify

True story. Busy, but should have it done inside of two weeks. I'll throw up a NGD/BornToLooze appreciation thread when I'm finished.


----------



## Aso

My next purchase should be coming in this month. I found a local shop that was getting one of these in and put down a deposit on it in July. Would it be wrong to swap in EMG 57/66 set into it?


----------



## Steinmetzify

No way...do eet.


----------



## Choop

GASing hard for a Mesa Stiletto Deuce Stage 2 right now. It sounds great, is built solid, and offers pretty much all of the features that I would actually use. If only I had the money. ;-;


----------



## oneblackened

RGA121.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Snagged another EC1000....two NGDs next week! Stoked to get back to 6s and sludge.

Still need an amp though...thinking either Laney IRT or some kind of Mesa combo...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

protest said:


> Yea that could work because you have a 5153 right? You could leave the combo where at rehearsal or home or wherever. The Pittbull is definitely a lot different, but the red channel boosted will get you close to the saturation that you're probably used to.



That's the plan if I get the 5150 combo  though I've been keen on at least trying a Pittbul for some time now. Something different could be fun


----------



## Benson X

Gonna go check out a RGT6EXFX tomorrow. Might add it to the collection if the price/condition are good.


----------



## Dillen

Thats one of Ibanez best guitars in that price range at least in my opinion plus tha pup change instead of the EMGs ^^ 



Benson X said:


> Gonna go check out a RGT6EXFX tomorrow. Might add it to the collection if the price/condition are good.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Agile Septor 727 or a used Ibby 7321, gonna be my first 7.


----------



## Splenetic

I have my eyes set on a second RG1527 (i LOVE these axes) but I have no idea how I'm gonna swing it. Gonna have to do some number crunching.


----------



## Jake

As we approach the holiday season gas begins to rise and better used deals seem to just pop up all the time and make me reconsider my life.

Current temptation looks like this






Making decisions is hard, but the price on the particular cockstock ESP I'm looking at makes it hard not to grab it....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jake said:


> As we approach the holiday season gas begins to rise and better used deals seem to just pop up all the time and make me reconsider my life.



Seriously....some of the 'holidays deals' on used gear are just too good to not grab....I snagged a Gibson R8 a few years ago for around $1500. Do eet, that thing is hawt.


----------



## Jake

steinmetzify said:


> Seriously....some of the 'holidays deals' on used gear are just too good to not grab....I snagged a Gibson R8 a few years ago for around $1500. Do eet, that thing is hawt.


That's not the exact one as I don't want to reveal it's location but it's close 

It's only $600 too which is the main thing, I've got my eye on an ACSB ESP Eclipse too though that's close to $800 and I kinda think I can get GC to go lower on that one, especially if I trade stuff in towards it.


----------



## Benson X

Dillen said:


> Thats one of Ibanez best guitars in that price range at least in my opinion plus tha pup change instead of the EMGs ^^



Yeah, I have been wanting a neck-through Iby for years now. Might stay with the EMGs and swap the 85 to the bridge. We'll see how it sound through the Trirec...

Also, I posted this in another thread, but *if anyone lives near Portland*, please buy this beautiful guit-fiddle and give it a good home 

Flawless, Like New Ibanez Made in Japan RGT320F-BX Prestige Guitar


----------



## Benson X

Well, the RGT6EXFX was a bust. 

I originally found it on GC's "Used" Site at a store more than 300 miles from me, called the store and the dude said it was in "Excellent shape." I had them transfer it to my local GC store and went to check it out today.

It was not the standard rgt6 I was anticipating and it was far from excellent: cheap gold H/W, SD pups (not sure which kind - 6s/10s maybe), _very_ amateur wiring job, cheap switch instead of the volume pot (coil-tap and tone removed?), big chunk out of the body.

I was _REALLY_hoping for a good condition 2010 model with EMGs, Gibraltar Std. bridge and Ti. reinforced neck. 

They wanted $300 for it, so I offered $100 since I really didn't want to invest another $150 in new h/w and pups plus the time and effort to set it up.

Alas, it was not meant to be - the quest continues!


----------



## redlol

I think Im going to be getting my old c7 hellraiser in black cherry back very soon. And I think a small tube amp to go with it. Im thinking the diavlo 5 watt head or maybe the combo.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Probably more pickups, Juggernaut 6 & 7 for trials. I've played them but never owned a set. I'm thinking of swapping a SD BW in a Stealth with an Aftermath. Green. Yes.

I'm always tempted to buy mini-amps, and I gotta try that Mark 5:25, but I'm really trying to hold off for an Orthos with KT88s. Unless I stumble on a Randall Satan first. 

Or, f*ck it all and buy another KxK 7.


----------



## protest

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Probably more pickups, Juggernaut 6 & 7 for trials. I've played them but never owned a set. I'm thinking of swapping a SD BW in a Stealth with an Aftermath. Green. Yes.
> 
> I'm always tempted to buy mini-amps, and I gotta try that Mark 5:25, but I'm really trying to hold off for an Orthos with KT88s. Unless I stumble on a Randall Satan first.
> 
> Or, f*ck it all and buy another KxK 7.



  

Scatterbrained, just like me


----------



## Vince Marrone

My next purchase will be a Gibson ES-330 with nice P90's! It may be a while. They are like 3600 bucks....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so i started a Christmas wishlist thead lol...


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/283260-christmas-wishlist-2014-a.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i plan on going to guitar center this friday to see what kind of deals they got...


----------



## bioniczero

I put an Ibanez S Classic (SCA220) on lay-by the other day, so that is my next musical purchase!


----------



## Steinmetzify

That new baby Mark, Thiele cab and a Carbon Copy. Tired of messing around with guitars for the moment. I've gone thru 15 this year alone and have 3 more coming. Gonna buckle down and keep what I have, sell what I don't need and snag a decent amp. It's been over a year for modeling stuff and I miss tubes.


----------



## TheStig1214

This is an incoming NGD, should be at my house Tuesday.


----------



## Lifestalker

Strandberg Boden 7 or CL-7 is at the top of my list right now. 

I eventually want an AxeFx for direct recording and "silent" practice sessions. Aside from that, I'm pretty satisfied for awhile.


----------



## pondman

Hopefully Gibbo Voodoo Flying V.


----------



## ESPImperium

Just got struck with GAS for one of these:






Rip out that PAF for something more high output???


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ thats cool, but kinda looks strange without a neck pup & pick guard...


----------



## dedsouth333

I'm waiting on my Agile to get here. I ordered it a week ago Friday but I do know that people are ordering stuff like crazy right now so I'm trying to stay chilled. I can't lie though, the wait is starting to get to me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

ESPImperium said:


> Just got struck with GAS for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rip out that PAF for something more high output???



YES.....do eet. 

But be warned. 

One pup guitars rule, LPs rule harder, and GTs rule harder still. This guitar with a Lundgren or Painkiller in it will take all your other guitars, line em up, and make them its bitches in short order. Can you handle that? CAN YOU? Dooooo eeeeet.....


----------



## MemphisHawk

A pair of Royer 122 ribbon microphones for the studio. ~3,200USD. After Christmas at the soonest :-(


----------



## and7guitarist

Guitars: That ESP MH327, it has darn near most of what I want in a guitar.
27 frets, floyd rose, single coil neck pick up and a neck through construction. I plan on swapping the special for an original or pro, scalloping the frets and swapping the pickups. If it's good enough I'll probably get a second one for a live back up since 27 frets are so hard to find cheap.

Amps: Randall Thrasher with the native over sized cabinet and I'll probably get an attenuater since the wattage is ridiculous. I also have a Peavey 6505+ combo I'm going to put 6L6s in and mod into a head with an orange cabinet. Those are the two Amps me and my other guitarist are wanting to blend together for or recordings.

Pedals: I have yet to decide on what boost I want but I'm leaning towards either a keeley modded metalzone or Boss HM2 for that nasty old school dm chainsaw tone, a chromatic tuner, ten band EQ (For practice amp) and an ISP decimator.

Other: Macbook pro with Reaper and some nice headphones for producing/mixing demos and such.

Most of this will obviously take a while to get, but I'ts pretty much the entire rig I plan on sticking with and luckily I'm a logger and make decent money compared to most high school grads.


----------



## xxx128

Pants... i am tired running around half naked.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Oh what's that? Why it's the tracking code for my '11 ESP M-II Custom


----------



## Kobalt

Have major interest in getting a Prestige Ibanez, however all the models I'm after are discontinued now. Nonetheless aiming at finding a mint RGA321F, if I can ever succeed at selling this other guitar...


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'm done. Forget it. I'm on overload. Maybe next year or something. I can't buy any more shit.


----------



## dedsouth333

Got it. Lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1b4n3z said:


> Oh what's that? Why it's the tracking code for my '11 ESP M-II Custom



better post pics of that when it gets in...

i love them, i own one (neck thru) and had an other (bolt on)


----------



## Fretless

I don't even know. I downed a whole bottle of beano's and I still have crazy gas. As it stands right now it's going to be either a slate VMS or an Antelope pure 2. Followed by some monitors. Maybe a Squier bass VI in the mix somewhere, maybe some custom pickups, who knows. I'm not even in a band right now much as I hate to say, so I'm not even motivated to write music, just to produce local bands.


----------



## pow404

Gon' get myself a Harley Benton 2x12 and a cheap as .... power amp,


----------



## My Aspirations

Recently picked up a line 6 spider valve 2x12 for $260.
Planning on getting a schecter c-1 classic here soon. 
I've been wanting one a lot lately for some reason.


----------



## SqWark

Engl Ironball for Christmas


----------



## Ænima

Mesa 2x12 Recto cab for my EVH 5150 50w










and eventually gonna pick up this bad boy Keith Merrow 6 with "SD, Blackened black winter pups"


----------



## pondman

pondman said:


> Hopefully Gibbo Voodoo Flying V.



Well that escalated quickly, I scored one 
Picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Bearitone

Evertune bridge for my KM-7 

Omega Enclosures 4x12 Alpha Cab. Really want a cab with v30's for my 6505 to shine


----------



## Curt

Avatar 2x12 with Hellatone 60's




Ironheart, but probably the 60 instead of 120




This ibby




ISP Decimator II




MXR Super comp for the cleans




And of course a carbon copy delay to replace my one that got stolen. 
edit: forgot these


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that ibby is sweet...

...is the plan to put those pups in it?


----------



## Curt

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ that ibby is sweet...
> 
> ...is the plan to put those pups in it?



Sure is! If not those, then a dimarzio D'activator/liquifire set with nickel covers.


----------



## thrashmetal85

m80m and a PodHD500X


----------



## WarMachine

Curt said:


> Sure is! If not those, then a dimarzio D'activator/liquifire set with nickel covers.


Can't say for sure but you may want to check into how those d activators are covered up. I bought the camo set a couple years ago to go in my warbird and i ended up paying about 15-20 bucks more for what turned out to be just camo stickers  but i must say they look pretty badass in my warbird


----------



## Curt

WarMachine said:


> Can't say for sure but you may want to check into how those d activators are covered up. I bought the camo set a couple years ago to go in my warbird and i ended up paying about 15-20 bucks more for what turned out to be just camo stickers  but i must say they look pretty badass in my warbird



They'll be coming straight from DiMarzio with the new 7 string covers.


----------



## WarMachine

Cool deal


----------



## Curt

I just got struck with KM-7 GAS as well. so... now i'm not so sure on the ibby. GAS is a bitch.


----------



## sage

Ugh. Still not totally sure. Either a 5150, a Mesa Stiletto Deuce II, or an RD45. Either way, it's happening this week. Just need to sort out what I really want this time around.


----------



## SqWark

Engl 1x12 Cab to go with my recently purchased Engl Ironball Head.


----------



## Warg Master

Got my Eye on the IronHeart 60! And then, an Axe FX II LX. And then, and then and then.........


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aria STG-008 in a metallica Lake Placid Blue-ish color. 







Only picture I can find.  It's basically a H-H strat with a Floyd Rose. I'm getting it for $50 so I can't complain. Definitely a solid modding platform. Looking to get a new Floyd Rose and trying out this Artec pickup on it. 

Purchase after that will be a Peavey Vypyr VIP for sure. Maybe a Egnater Rebel 112X or GFlex cab as an extension.


----------



## Jake

A Dimarzio Titan for my new rga121 project, a Dimarzio dactivator for my RG8 and maybe one of these guys because I wanna use my feet to control my axe fx?


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aria STG-008 in a metallica Lake Placid Blue-ish color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only picture I can find.  It's basically a H-H strat with a Floyd Rose. I'm getting it for $50 so I can't complain. Definitely a solid modding platform. Looking to get a new Floyd Rose and trying out this Artec pickup on it.
> 
> Purchase after that will be a Peavey Vypyr VIP for sure. Maybe a Egnater Rebel 112X or GFlex cab as an extension.


that pickup looks like a discount BKP juggernaut.  would be cool if it it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it's cheap and looks cool, so that's why I want it.  I had a similar idea for another Strat, instead with a DiMarzio Titan, but will try this pickup instead.


----------



## 1b4n3z

1b4n3z said:


> Oh what's that? Why it's the tracking code for my '11 ESP M-II Custom









I suppose an NGD thread is in order soon


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that looks awesome, congrats!

but according to the facial reaction in the reflection, someone else is unimpressed


----------



## 1b4n3z

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ that looks awesome, congrats!
> 
> but according to the facial reaction in the reflection, someone else is unimpressed



Haha thanks, and yeah - we hauled the box from the post office with great expectations  Mine were fulfilled and then some, but the poor fellow went more and more 'meh' as unboxing went on. "What'sitwhat'sitwhat'si-it'slegosnoit'sRCpolicecarnoit'sahelicopterwhat'sitwhat'sit" 

"Oh, a guitar"

"Again?"


----------



## Senior

I just started playing again with very little gear a few months ago. At this point I have a cheap guitar, a really old SS head, and a home made cab with mismatched speakers, one of which is a Crate. 

I got some speakers from eBay this week (Jensens lolol, I love em) to load the cab, and a POD XT to maybe (hopefully) be better than the 25 year old SS preamp. 

Assuming that all works how I hope, I will probably start looking for a better power amp solution.


----------



## ridner

probably some new strings


----------



## Tj_saxon

Custom Halo? Custom Agile? Just to say I did? Speaking in Will Ferrell voice after he tried to kill himself in Anchorman 2?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i just picked up a small practice amp...details later.


----------



## protest

sage said:


> Ugh. Still not totally sure. Either a 5150, a Mesa Stiletto Deuce II, or an RD45. Either way, it's happening this week. Just need to sort out what I really want this time around.



I vote Stiletto. Be different  




I need some advice on prioritizing my gear purchases. Here's what I don't have, but want:

THD Hot Plate or other attenuator+load for direct recording
Bass
Noise Gate
Sonic Port
EzDrummer 2
Studio Monitor

I think my wife may be getting me EzDrummer for Christmas, so that helps. You can probably tell, but I'm trying to start recording some stuff as I'm not playing out. The only stuff I have for recording right now is an interface, some decent cheap headphones, and Bias/JamUp. What should I focus on first?


----------



## Steinmetzify

You got an interface and a PC DAW? Check out a Mackie Blackjack Onyx...decent starter interface, intuitive and sounds good. Reaper for a DAW if you need one. 

EZDrummer 2 is badass and I use it for everything. SM57 if you want to mic your cab. 

All that should get you going and hold you over for a good few years, man.


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> You got an interface and a PC DAW? Check out a Mackie Blackjack Onyx...decent starter interface, intuitive and sounds good. Reaper for a DAW if you need one.
> 
> EZDrummer 2 is badass and I use it for everything. SM57 if you want to mic your cab.
> 
> All that should get you going and hold you over for a good few years, man.



I have a cheap starter interface that came with a Guitar Rig 4 lite package, and then I have Reaper for a DAW. The cheapest thing would be the sonic port for the iPad apps, EzDrummer (necessity) and then eventually a bass. I also have an amp, probably a couple more in the future , that I'd like to record. Using a mic isn't the best option for me, as I'd probably be recording late at night on the weekends. That's why I was thinking something like a Hot Plate or Weber Mass that has a line out and some tone shaping options.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i need some recording stuff too...

...gas for guitars is overwhelming tho.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I know that I'm getting a Seymour Duncan 805 OD pedal for Christmas, so I'm psyched about putting that in front of my EVH 5153. Now all I need is a tuner pedal and I'm set rig wise. I'm thinking either a Korg Pitchblack or a Boss TU-3, whichever one handles lower tunings better.

Besides that, I want to get a second 7 string guitar that I can have as a backup to my Schecter. I don't exactly know what I want yet; most of what I look at online I'm not able to try. I'm waiting until after NAMM in January to see if anything good comes out in the $500-$800 range. I've gotta get a job first


----------



## FedericoTeti

Eleven rack
Logidy
Macbook pro or mac mini. 

In my country most of this stuff is not accesible. We have a 1 to 11 rate with usd... a macbook pro 13´ goes for 6000 thousand dollars. Eleven rack 1400 dollars etc.


----------



## Senior

Senior said:


> I just started playing again with very little gear a few months ago. At this point I have a cheap guitar, a really old SS head, and a home made cab with mismatched speakers, one of which is a Crate.
> 
> I got some speakers from eBay this week (Jensens lolol, I love em) to load the cab, and a POD XT to maybe (hopefully) be better than the 25 year old SS preamp.
> 
> Assuming that all works how I hope, I will probably start looking for a better power amp solution.



The POD is working much better than the old preamp, the speakers are awesome to the max, as expected, now I need a power amp. 

And maybe a real cab. If I can find another 2 speakers cheap I will get a 412. 

Then maybe a foot controller for the POD, since it looks like its going to work well enough to be my preamp/FX box for awhile.


----------



## protest

***k. Dude, I might be going to a whole new level of overkill for my situation... I'm not sure if it's going to happen, but I feel like it's going to happen. Quick,somebody tell me to be reasonable!!


----------



## stevexc

protest said:


> ***k. Dude, I might be going to a whole new level of overkill for my situation... I'm not sure if it's going to happen, but I feel like it's going to happen. Quick,somebody tell me to be reasonable!!



Be reasonable.

_Overkill as much as humanly possible_.

That is the reasonable solution.


----------



## protest

Steve you're a son of a bitch. _Colossal _new amp day coming up in the near future.


----------



## stevexc

You owe me


----------



## protest

I'll send you a Christmas card.


----------



## Warg Master

Warg Master said:


> Got my Eye on the IronHeart 60!



Yep, NAD tomorrow.....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've hopefully got a sale planned out for my Recto 2x12 cab in the coming week, which will free up most of the funds for a 5150 or 6505 2x12 combo  whichever one I can find a good deal on first, really.


----------



## Insinfier

Apparently my 5150 212 is repaired now. Should have it back this weekend.

Thinking of ordering a 6 string in April. Having a tough time deciding which. RG652 or something else...

*EDIT: OR A SUB PURPLE RG 7*


----------



## Ænima

protest said:


> Steve you're a son of a bitch. _Colossal _new amp day coming up in the near future.




new best friends????


----------



## celticelk

Severely tempted by this warped little pedalbeast: montreal assembly: Count To Five


----------



## Fretless

As things stand right now, my next purchase will be a Slate Pro Audio Fox and Dragon. I really love what I have heard from these units, and cannot wait to pick them up in January.


----------



## Aso

I told myself no near gear from now to the end of 2015 so I can save for Jackson Custom Select but GAS got me. Found a really good deal on a 2007 Jackson DK2M with a brass big block on the bridge.


----------



## sylcfh

Metalhead Mods Elan mkII.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Aso said:


> I told myself no near gear from now to the end of 2015 so I can save for Jackson Custom Select but GAS got me. Found a really good deal on a 2007 Jackson DK2M with a brass big block on the bridge.






sylcfh said:


> Metalhead Mods Elan mkII.



pls post pics immediately...


----------



## sylcfh

He said there's a MkIII in the works. I'm going to e-mail him and ask if a preamp pedal is in his future.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Cheap bass day coming up....wife approved it, asked me to wait until Friday-Saturday to see what sales are on out there. Either gonna snag a Squier Jag bass or find something used locally at our GC. Either way, gonna bring the thunder for clips after this weekend. YEEHAW bitches!

Also....knowing my propensity for buying guitars, I'm really wondering if I'm gonna dig this and if I do, how far down this particular rabbit hole I'm going to go...


----------



## InFlames235

I'm getting a lot of recording gear so I can finally start recording:

-Scarlett 6i6 focusrite
-Reaper DAW
-EZ Drummer 2
- Cheap bass


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Maybe a 7 string soon. Gonna block it from floating and diving as I have no use for it. Plan to keep it in drop A, but might try and experiment with strings to see if I can do drop A# as well from time to time.


----------



## oracles

Finally reaching the end of compiling my full "dream" set up. All I have left to buy is an ENGL Invader 150, an Emperor and Vader 2x12, and a Sunn Model T.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

just picked up another ibby...

...ngd coming soon.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe a 7 string soon. Gonna block it from floating and diving as I have no use for it. Plan to keep it in drop A, but might try and experiment with strings to see if I can do drop A# as well from time to time.



what 7 are you considering?


----------



## Decipher

Decipher said:


> -Currently have a deposit down on the upcoming Ibanez DCM100.
> -A new set/quads of Tung Sol EL34B's for my Rivera.
> -If a used Rivera RockCrusher Recording came up, I would likely snag that as well.


Since I got my DCM100 and a new quad of Tung-Sol EL34B's I suppose I should update my next purchases. Gonna get into recording next so I'll start small 'til I get the hang of it. Mind you, this list could change in 3 weeks after NAMM.

1. Rivera RockCrusher Recording (VERY soon, just waiting 'til after NAMM just in case Rivera or someone else releases something that would sway me from this)
2. Focusrite 2i2 Interface
3. Some monitors (thinking KRK Rokit 6's to start with)


----------



## mattromano

Gonna be hopefully trading in my Mesa Boogie Rectoverb for a EVH 5150 III 50w on Thursday. Just depends if the store will do a fair trade or not. They've been good to me in the past so I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## sonofabias

I'm getting a Digitech GSP 1101 this week .


----------



## yingmin

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggghhhhh God damn it. So now, what I'm thinking is that, instead of spending all that money on an Axe FX II that still may not meet my needs, I just sell the Eleven Rack, the GT100, the Soldano preamp AND the guitar synth, and pick up another VG99 and FC300 floorboard. Then I'll just run that into my power amp and cabs.


----------



## Capntoolbox

im probably getting a washburn solar 170 or a new cab next.


----------



## narad




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im about to invest in some hard shell cases for the guitars i intend to hang on to.

any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^I got an SKB-66 for Christmas and it's super solid and isn't bulky at all  SKB SKB-66 Deluxe Universal Electric Guitar Case | GuitarCenter


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed a Hardwire DL-8 for the poverty rig over the wknd. 

Next up? AxeII and an LTD SC607B. That's all the GAS I have for the year...I want sick recorded tones and a baritone 7 I can leave in open C because Dev. 

This is all subject to change after NAMM though.


----------



## Jake

Pretty sure Carvin gets my money this year. Probably the Vader but we'll see.


----------



## klang

Hoping to save up money for a Mesa Mark V 25. Really dig everything about it's concept.


----------



## narad

Ha, came into this thread and quickly scrolled through, a quick startle when I saw someone had posted the Waza Craft Boss DM-2W I wanted. It was me. Remembered that they might been released / in stock by now, they were, ordered, NPD in a few weeks. Haha - damn you SSO!


----------



## asher

Really waiting to see US Boden OS prices. Wrist flare up has been making me want to try the Endurneck pretty badly.


----------



## USMarine75

Upcoming NAD/NPDs... just bought:

Soldano SP77 preamp
Emma Pisdiyauwot distortion pedal
MXR M108 EQ
Radial Engineering Passive ABY switcher
Peavey 5150 (block letter) 100w head with mods

Damn you Carvin... I'm resisting the urge... so far.


----------



## axxessdenied

I'm selling a bunch of guitars.

Suhr Modern on the list
Maybe a Diamond Phantom head?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm in the middle of selling some gear, but after that I have some plans for what I'll be getting  

In no particular order:
-Boss TU-3 for my main rig
-TC Polytune 2 mini and a Decimator for my smaller board
-Bulk cable and ends for my various upcoming cable needs
-Parts to build a simple volume pedal 
-Parts to build a kill switch with a bi-color LED indicator
-Parts to build an all-in-one patch bay/amp footswitch/true bypass looper/tap tempo pedal (after I've gained experience building the other pedals)
-Various tubes to try out in my amps if I can find them cheap
-Pickups for my TL60 (can't even remember how many times I've said that  )


----------



## yingmin

Roland FC300 to control my VG99.


----------



## Aso

I decided I could use a bass so I have a 90's Ibanez 885 on the way.


----------



## Jake

Welp Ibanez just came out of left field with that multiscale stuff and I'm conflicted again


----------



## jonsick

Once I get my Chapman 7 sold, I'll be hunting for another 7 string. I have a couple in my sights that I want to at least try out.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Just placed an order for a custom vfe-focus pedal.
Since doing a couple more pickup swaps I'm starting to get some good diversity of tones coming out of the gate, and having another boosting option to play with will sure make things fun. 

"ghost focus"


----------



## thebunfather

Another tube amp. Went with the modelling route a couple years ago, and while it has it's advantages, I NEED a good tube amp!


----------



## Grindspine

I am pretty excited about the Dunlop Crybaby Mini. My old Crybaby Q-zone has limits as a wah pedal; the Crybaby Mini might replace it!







A good recording interface is a necessity. I have had my eye on the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 for a while!






As much as I do love my Triaxis and Simul 2:Ninety rig, a downsized home rig is way more practical. I need to eventually set aside some money for a Mark 5 Twenty-five mini head and a Mesa 2x12 in lieu of the racks and 4x12.






For the most part, I really like the rig that I have. However, the size and power of it all is impractical for home use or home recording. This trend of mini-sized amps and pedals is pretty damn cool for apartment dwellers!


----------



## Insinfier




----------



## Vrollin

Was meant to be an orange PPC212 but couldnt get the shipping organised, so in the mean time just paid for one of these bad boys! Been wanting one for so long, will most likely be replacing the bad horsie 2 wah on my board, unless I decide to build bigger and have them both in there..


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well I sold both of my TU-2 pedals last week and am currently tuner-less, so hopefully I'll be getting a new Polytune 2 mini tomorrow or Sunday  I also plan on getting a TU-3 later on. 

The money I got from one of the TU-2's is going to pay for me to build a mini killswitch pedal and simple volume pedal. Hopefully ordering all of the parts in the next week or so!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

as i mentioned a few posts back, i had a guitar incoming thanks to my wonderful wife. here is my ngd thread...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/288644-ngd-any-ibby-zelda-fans.html#post4289498


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Kick-ass dude!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

thx man


----------



## MattThePenguin

Just got this in the mail, now to get the ultimate hardtail 6 string IMO







Then after that.. a 5150 III


Then college


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ what is the trem for?


----------



## Vrollin

Mate just picked this up for me, managed to find cheaper shipping which the wait also led me to find the cab for cheaper, its currently around 3000kms away but Im still super stoked about this!


----------



## Ulvhedin

Probably this guy.


----------



## MattThePenguin

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ what is the trem for?









gonna drop it in this guy!


----------



## Aris_T

Almost set on the Rocktron Midi Raider to replace the POD XT live as a controller for my Kemper. I was also considering the Gordius Little Giant, but the Rocktron comes with a sweeter deal.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I like pedals that can sound like a complete broken mess. Compared to most one trick pony boutique stuff in this niche market, the Strymon Mobius can do so much more that it's actually quite affordable at &#8364;400,-


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

this has almost turned into a "what's your next pedal?" thread.


----------



## ESPImperium

or






or






or






Its either a decent Gibson Les Paul or an affordable 7 String. Im leaning towards the Les Paul at the moment, its the way i am going musically. Ideally if i had enough cash id go for the Gibson Les Paul Classic 7 String like this one:


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I love the look of that first LP!


----------



## Rich5150

I have a little Money coming my way so I will be picking up a couple of PRS Custom 24 Floyd's one def in faded Whale Blue and probably Obsidian, a Jackson Broderick in Trans White. I want to get another 7 as well not sure what though.


----------



## ESPImperium

Thats the thing, i love the look of the Sea Foam Green as well. HOWEVER....

Id need to do a full overhaul, if it was the 2014 model the bridge, electronics and pickups would be replaced. If it was the 2015 model, add in tuners as i just aint for those min-e what-sits that are on it as i have fingers and a tuner or two for that job.

The only good thing i suppose is that the electronics may have a sell on value of sorts. However a Burst Bucker #2 in the neck and a Seymour Duncan Full Shred and a wiring kit would just fit in that budget, but replacing the crap Gibson bridge with my favourite TonePros type may just strech the budget a little too far.

By then the resale value, if i was to get rid would be crap.

I know i should be looking at a Used PRS SC250 but there just aint enough around at the budget and or colour i want as those things are like gold dust.


----------



## ESPImperium

Gibson Les Paul Signature T


----------



## Underworld

INCOMING :


----------



## Jake

The original plan was Carvin Vader next however a few things have caught my eye lately that could have me change my decision. Mainly a Jim Root Strat but theres a few other things.


----------



## protest

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I love the look of that first LP!



Reminds me of PRS Trampas Green. I don't always like green guitars, but when I do they're usually sage.


----------



## jjr017010

I have that guitar, its amazing for the price and Metal as.


----------



## jjr017010

Just put my 50% deposit down for a BMT custom 7 string, Hipshot with a set of juggs. 6 weeks cant come soon enough!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

M3CHK1LLA said:


> this has almost turned into a "what's your next pedal?" thread.



Pedals are like cookies and desserts; there's always room for one more. ;-)


----------



## fappenmeister

An Engl Savage or a 5150 III 50W. Argh. The decision process is killing me.

Edit: Just bought the Savage.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

fappenmeister said:


> An Engl Savage or a 5150 III 50W. Argh. The decision process is killing me.
> 
> Edit: Just bought the Savage.



congrats! got a NAD thread yet?

if so, post up a link.


----------



## yingmin

Uuuuuggggggghhhhh I really should buy that foot controller for my VG-99, but I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to buy an Epiphone Sorrento.

Epiphone 50th Ann. "1962" Sorrento Outfit Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## Dillen

Im thinking on the Axe fx 2/Kemper/Randall 667 at the moment.
so hard to decide thoug


----------



## monkeysuncle

Picking up a Peavey Windsor and Peavey Supreme 4x12 tomorrow for $250. Pretty stokedddd


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I might have a possible trade happening. My Boss RC-20xl for a guy's Soul Food OD and Hall of Fame reverb  even if it falls through, that's probably what I'd buy with the money from the Loop Station anyway haha


----------



## Bearitone

I love this thread because i always here about cool new gadgets and gear. 

My next purchases will all be from warmoth. Gunna try to make a baritone swampash SG with a set of seymour duncan slugs \m/


----------



## asher

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I might have a possible trade happening. My Boss RC-20xl for a guy's Soul Food OD and Hall of Fame reverb  even if it falls through, that's probably what I'd buy with the money from the Loop Station anyway haha



My other guitarist has a Soul Food he uses for a lot of his distortion. It's got some damn good sounds in there


----------



## Forrest_H

Looking at either the Rode NT2A, or the sE2200a II from an awesome member on here willing to give me a great deal.

Also, Axe-FX II and all that jazz.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

asher said:


> My other guitarist has a Soul Food he uses for a lot of his distortion. It's got some damn good sounds in there



Very nice  I've got an empty loop in my GCX, so I figure a different flavor of overdrive would be a nice addition to use for some leads or on my clean channel instead of my OD9, which is pretty aggressive set as a clean boost.


----------



## MattThePenguin

NAD next week.. it's not a 5150 III =)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I completely forgot to mention it earlier, but I also have a potential guitar trade lined up; My RG7620 with C-Pig/LF pickups, Tremol-No, and case plus $100 for a guy's RG7421xl with CL/LF pickups and a case. Mine has a few more dings than his, but they're both in good shape overall. I'll be sure to get more pictures of the frets, neck pocket, etc. as well

My plan is to have the XL for a while to get used to a 27" scale before ordering a DC7X. I'm keeping my other 7620 forever and don't really have a use for more than two 7 strings, so once the Carvin comes in, the XL is going out. 

Opinions? The guy is pretty set on getting at least $600 trade value out of his guitar, and I've only got $400 invested into mine ($500 with the cash on top) so I feel like I'm still getting a solid deal. I'll still be trying to talk him out of adding the $100 though.


----------



## HeHasTheBestOfBothWorlds

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


 
THIS


----------



## Kullerbytta

My very first custom guitar! 
It will be from Serpentine Guitars and I am so bloody stoked  

I... Don't really deserve or need a custom guitar, but the gas got the better of me and Serpentine looked interesting as hell!
There was always something that kept me off of purchasing a Mayones, Skervesen, ViK or any of the other popular luthiers... Which is weird, because I've had crazy GAS over all of them  
But something felt right when I saw Serpentine Guitars.

Tl;dr
A custom from Serpentine Guitars


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

tax returns!

brb


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Update on my previous posts! 

1) The Loop Station trade fell through, but I've still got it posted for sale/trade on a few pages and on here  keeping hopeful for a deal soon haha

2) I went through with the guitar trade! Also managed to talk him out of having to add cash, so it was just a straight trade for my 7620/case for his 7421xl/case. Should be getting it early next week 

EDIT: he also told me that the XL didn't have the CL/LF pickups, but a D-Activator 7 set, which was fine with me since I already have a Liquifire and don't really dig the Crunch Lab that much anyway. I also have another DA7 paired with the LF7 in my other 7620 so I may just end up selling the DA7 set that's in the XL and use the money to try out an Ionizer or Black Water Neodymium set. Might also be replacing the stock Gotoh tuners for a set of locking Vanson tuners so I can compare them to the Sperzel's in my 7620  plus locking tuners are just easier overall anyway.


----------



## yingmin

Le sigh...a Gibson SJ100 came into my local Guitar Center, and I immediately put it on layaway. Got a quote on trading in my Gibson AJ Pro, though I'll try to sell it on my own around the time it becomes releasable.

Hopefully I'll be able to buy that Roland foot controller with money left over from selling the guitar.


----------



## sevenstringj

I'm tryna get a hold of this ingenious contraption: R&R SOLO






A full-blown 2-channel 6L6/50-watt amp in a 1U rack space? With low power switch? With effects loop? With line out and record out? With the ability to run it preamp only?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've been watching videos on overdrives/low gain distortions all weekend and Monday too. TS style pedals, DS-1 and BD-2 as well as clones, etc. Kinda overwhelming since I'm not 100% sure what I want, but a pedal that can be used to boost a gain channel and another pedal that can do that but a little different [like a TS vs an OCD for instance] as well as crunchy tones to mix with a verge of breakup amp like a bassman would be great.

805, OCD, BD-2, OD-3, DS-1, VS-XO, Route 66, Spark Booster, Mojomojo, Dark Matter... yeesh. It's pretty overwhelming. I'll decide on something in late March or April.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sevenstringj said:


> I'm tryna get a hold of this ingenious contraption: R&R SOLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A full-blown 2-channel 6L6/50-watt amp in a 1U rack space? With low power switch? With effects loop? With line out and record out? With the ability to run it preamp only?



Daaaang  that's awesome!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

the hunt for a 9 string has begun...


----------



## Axe Cop

I'm going to buy an eleven rack. And then I can't decide if I want a strat or a tele so I'll probably end up buying both.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've been watching videos on overdrives/low gain distortions all weekend and Monday too. TS style pedals, DS-1 and BD-2 as well as clones, etc. Kinda overwhelming since I'm not 100% sure what I want, but a pedal that can be used to boost a gain channel and another pedal that can do that but a little different [like a TS vs an OCD for instance] as well as crunchy tones to mix with a verge of breakup amp like a bassman would be great.
> 
> 805, OCD, BD-2, OD-3, DS-1, VS-XO, Route 66, Spark Booster, Mojomojo, Dark Matter... yeesh. It's pretty overwhelming. I'll decide on something in late March or April.



Check out the VFE website and it's custom cosmetics "pedal wizard" virtual builder, especially if you're in the Seattle area anyways.

His stuff is ultra-versatile and the core tone is as good as anything on the market IMO.

The focus pedal has taken over as my go-to booster for emg-loaded guitars because I can get the gain increase and the filtering without softening/saturating the tone like most of the 808ish pedals do even when using them as clean boosters. 

The focus doesn't even have a clipping stage so it's like a truer clean-boost but with the variable filtering of the slope-selects and hpf/lpf rolloffs. 

With most passives though, even higher-output, I like the extra smoothness that the clipping stage seems to add even when the gain is on 0, so for that reason I'm sure not getting rid of the maxons.

The "ice cream" overdrive also looks like it would be a greatly versatile and unique addition to one's booster bag. Next on my list!!! (but definitely NOT with the stock cosmetics !)
http://www.vfepedals.com/ice-scream.html


----------



## sevenstringj

TRENCHLORD said:


> The focus pedal has taken over as my go-to booster for emg-loaded guitars because I can get the gain increase and the filtering without softening/saturating the tone like most of the 808ish pedals do even when using them as clean boosters.
> 
> The focus doesn't even have a clipping stage so it's like a truer clean-boost but with the variable filtering of the slope-selects and hpf/lpf rolloffs.
> 
> With most passives though, even higher-output, I like the extra smoothness that the clipping stage seems to add even when the gain is on 0, so for that reason I'm sure not getting rid of the maxons.



Maxon makes a few OD pedals that offer totally clean boost with the gain knob at 0, and they offer "clean" mods to their other ODs.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've been watching videos on overdrives/low gain distortions all weekend and Monday too. TS style pedals, DS-1 and BD-2 as well as clones, etc. Kinda overwhelming since I'm not 100% sure what I want, but a pedal that can be used to boost a gain channel and another pedal that can do that but a little different [like a TS vs an OCD for instance] as well as crunchy tones to mix with a verge of breakup amp like a bassman would be great.
> 
> 805, OCD, BD-2, OD-3, DS-1, VS-XO, Route 66, Spark Booster, Mojomojo, Dark Matter... yeesh. It's pretty overwhelming. I'll decide on something in late March or April.



Add Voodoo Lab's Sparkle Drive to your list.  It's got an insane amount of gain, but it's also got a blend knob.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

sevenstringj said:


> Maxon makes a few OD pedals that offer totally clean boost with the gain knob at 0



Yeah that's true. The od9+ on 0 and boost-toggle off is almost too clean for me, great though with a little pedal gain added and boost left off.


----------



## Casper777

Currently saving and have my ENGL SE670 amp for sale to get a great Rhodes Colossus H100! 

also still have 3 guitars on order: a Mayones Regius 7, a Strandberg Boden 6 and a ViK Duality 7.

The I should stop... maybe...


----------



## Sumsar

Think I will end up buying a Jackson Chris Broderick pro 7 guitar in white when I finish my master physics - kinda as a present for myself


----------



## fanfan

I want a Gibson Les Paul Custom Alpine White so bad.. So i guess when i have the money this will be my next purchase


----------



## Millul

Well, I have a EU1500 credit with a store for an ESP Horizon I returned just 2 days after buying it (I've hence discovered I can't live with carved-top, square edged guitars, no matter how beautiful they are - my right forearm can't take it)...

So, it's a toss up between a ESP E-II M-II (but I don't need/want the Floyd) and possibly a Suhr Modern Satin (still waiting for price confirmation).

The ESP M-I is tempting as well, but they've quoted me an outrageous price (Italian listing are being realigned to the actual euro/dollar exchange rate, and I can tell you it's painful)


----------



## technomancer

I just completed the Mesa mini-rig of doom with a Mesa Thiele 1x12 to go with the mini Mark. The cab should hopefully be here Saturday 

Beyond that and some new pickups for my PRS SCT it's all about the waiting game, as I've got a KSR Ares on order and two KxKs that should be finishing up this Spring/Summer. I'd love to get a Strandberg Boden, but not sure when I'll be able to swing it with all the other stuff incoming


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> I just completed the Mesa mini-rig of doom with a Mesa Thiele 1x12 to go with the mini Mark. The cab should hopefully be here Saturday
> 
> Beyond that and some new pickups for my PRS SCT it's all about the waiting game, as I've got a KSR Ares on order and two KxKs that should be finishing up this Spring/Summer. I'd love to get a Strandberg Boden, but not sure when I'll be able to swing it with all the other stuff incoming






I'm going to be picking up a super cheap strat, probably a Pacifica, and then I'm going to attempt to flip my ESP MII for a blues/rock oriented Mesa to go with my Colossus.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sevenstringj said:


> Add Voodoo Lab's Sparkle Drive to your list.  It's got an insane amount of gain, but it's also got a blend knob.



The Sparkle Drive Mod is on the list.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I'm going to be picking up a super cheap strat, probably a Pacifica, and then I'm going to attempt to flip my ESP MII for a blues/rock oriented Mesa to go with my Colossus.



Awesome  That Colossus looks killer, really looking forward to the Ares as every KSR clip I've heard has sounded amazing.


----------



## yingmin

Just bought Clintsal's Atomic Reactor, so that should be to me Monday. 

....stiiiiiill no footswitch for the VG99.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

yingmin said:


> Just bought Clintsal's Atomic Reactor, so that should be to me Monday.
> 
> ....stiiiiiill no footswitch for the VG99.



a foot switch is a great investment...do it! dooo iiittt!


----------



## yingmin

M3CHK1LLA said:


> a foot switch is a great investment...do it! dooo iiittt!



Oh Christ, there's a used one at GC Oklahoma City for $150. I was planning on buying new (I can get one for a pretty steep discount), but this one is so much lower than both my discount and typical used prices that I pretty much have to buy it.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Awesome  That Colossus looks killer, really looking forward to the Ares as every KSR clip I've heard has sounded amazing.



You won't be disappointed dude. His stuff is like a swiss army knife of metal tones.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well I got the 7421XL in the mail yesterday  







However, my next gear purchase will likely be a new case because the one that the guy sent got a nasty crack from the headstock in transit  I filed a claim with USPS earlier today, so hopefully they'll send me payment enough to at least mostly cover another case. I'm just glad the guitar wasn't damaged. 






Once that's taken care of and I sell my looper pedal, I'll probably pick up a TC Electronic Hall of Fame and/or another Decimator for my "B" board.


----------



## Aso

I have one of these coming tomorrow to play with.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Aso said:


> I have one of these coming tomorrow to play with.



is that spy vs spy?


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> Oh Christ, there's a used one at GC Oklahoma City for $150. I was planning on buying new (I can get one for a pretty steep discount), but this one is so much lower than both my discount and typical used prices that I pretty much have to buy it.



Went to buy it later in the day, and it was gone. Oh, well. New it is.


----------



## burl

daemoness long long longgggggggggggggggggg wait


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

burl said:


> daemoness long long longgggggggggggggggggg wait



you got one on order?

if so, specs pls!


----------



## demorior

currently looking everywhere for another minty ibanez s540 under 600!


----------



## Steinmetzify

AxeFx II or XL, end of the month. Tired of the GAS.


----------



## Fathand

Most likely a new amp, with enough watts to cover anything from home recording to rehearsals/gigs. And at this point it looks like I will get the Laney Ironheart 60w combo. A bit of a carry (38kg's!) to log around, but I think I'll build a box with rollers myself if I have to move it a lot.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Let's just say.. EPIC NGD in about a month, courtesy of The Axe Palace and ESP =)


----------



## FretsOnFyre

I'm completely sold on the Axe II having owned it for a bit over a week, so I'm going to try and sell off my amp and pedals and pick up an Alto TS112A and Behringer FCB1010 to complete the rig.


----------



## MattThePenguin

FretsOnFyre said:


> I'm completely sold on the Axe II having owned it for a bit over a week, so I'm going to try and sell off my amp and pedals and pick up an Alto TS112A and Behringer FCB1010 to complete the rig.



I'm starting my own little AXEFX II saving thing, should have one by next year (I gotta take it slow cause I'm about to start college).


----------



## Radau

Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 and an Axe II. I tried my friend's recently and was blown away, completely sold on it!


----------



## venrar

Going to switch over to a rack unit on a budget, so a GSP1101 and a carvin power amp most likely. Nice and simple.


----------



## AryaBara

PRS SE Orianthi Scarlet Red looks good, found it on some local ebay with reasonable price, probably getting one ^ ^


----------



## MattThePenguin

Just impulse bought the Seymour Duncan 805 OD.. lol

It will be my very first OD


----------



## TRENCHLORD

AryaBara said:


> PRS SE Orianthi Scarlet Red looks good, found it on some local ebay with reasonable price, probably getting one ^ ^
> 
> View attachment 45519



Wish she came with it.


----------



## Sepultorture

Well, now that I'm nearing the end of my car payment, beginning of May I'm going to order an RGD2127FX, been a long road gettin gear back but it's time I had a guitar and a rig again. I don't expect I'll have the rig till next year sometime when I pay the guitar off.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Almost time to order. I'm freaking out and it's keeping me awake at night. I need to calm the .... down...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Almost time to order. I'm freaking out and it's keeping me awake at night. I need to calm the .... down...


Just order the damn thing and quit being a goober about it.


----------



## Splenetic

I mainly liked that post due to the use of the word "goober".


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I mainly liked that post due to the use of the word "goober".



Me too. It's in the same family as "doof ball" and "doofus" (maybe it's a double O thang)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just order the damn thing and quit being a goober about it.



My goober-ness has to abide for a few days longer until the $ is in place.  Full review to follow.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> My goober-ness has to abide for a few days longer until the $ is in place.  Full review to follow.



Well that's not very SS.org of you, stein.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I know dude. I went thru 20 guitars last year...trying to be just a tad more responsible with my purchases in 2015. Don't boot me out of the club, ok?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> I know dude. I went thru 20 guitars last year...trying to be just a tad more responsible with my purchases in 2015. Don't boot me out of the club, ok?



Is that a factual number or an exaggeration? Cuz that's a lot.


----------



## Steinmetzify

No, that's the actual factual number, sir. Seriously. TWENTY. 

Gonna snag this thing and I'm looking at an Ibanez baritone 6er, and that'll be it for the year. Don't really want/need anything else...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> No, that's the actual factual number, sir. Seriously. TWENTY.
> 
> Gonna snag this thing and I'm looking at an Ibanez baritone 6er, and that'll be it for the year. *Don't really want/need anything else...*



Yeah, you already bought it all.


----------



## Thrashman

Hopefully a B6 as my spot is up in the next few weeks 

Other than that it looks like my next purchases will be a Focusrite Forte, a pair of monitors (Yamaha HS7's to be specific, unleess I find something more appealing in that price range), them tasty Audio Technica m50x's.. And an amp or something.. Axe Fx 2 would my budget allow. 

Might just settle for an IRT studio for the coming months, it's just SO good!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Had one of those Fortes awhile back. Those are a seriously nice interface.


----------



## PBGas

Ordered the new Dave Murray strat, an EVH Stealth head and EVH 212 cab. 

Kemper went back to dealer.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Locked up that RGIB6...gotta send funds and it's all mine. One more to go. That's it. I'm done for the whole year after that. Got a great LP, a sick LTD, a nice bass and with this baritone I'll be covered for everything.

I know it's not at all SSO-ish, but I shall want for nothing. NOTHING!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Locked up that RGIB6...gotta send funds and it's all mine. One more to go. That's it. I'm done for the whole year after that. Got a great LP, a sick LTD, a nice bass and with this baritone I'll be covered for everything.
> 
> I know it's not at all SSO-ish, but I shall want for nothing. NOTHING!



Next salvation for a scoundrel is pedals. "Oh they are just pedals and don't cost that much..." "How much did this boutique, all NOS parts fuzz cost you?" "Oh, only $450."


----------



## Steinmetzify

Never really been a pedal guy....but I don't even want to think about what I've spent on delays...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Never really been a pedal guy....but I don't even want to think about what I've spent on delays...



What? You mean you've never wanted a Phase 90, a super TS808 clone or a killer wah?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got em all, never use any of them. Occasionally the wah, but it messes up my signal a lot so I don't usually bother. Just delay.


----------



## protest

Yea I'm not a fan of pedals either. I have an OD because it's necessary with certain amps, and an EQ that I don't use. I have a Diamond Quantum Leap that does delay, chrous, flange, and a comb filter. That's enough for me. I use it just to mess around sometimes, and mostly for delay. The only thing I'm really interested in is Wampler OD's because I'm not a fan of my amp's crunch, and the Afterneath because I feel like it's horror movie background music in a box.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Baritone bought. Stoked for this Ibby...shipping Monday and should be here maybe Wednesday? Gonna run it through its paces with the Nazgul/Sentient combo and see if I dig it, if not they'll be in the classifieds and I'll throw the EMGs back in it. 

Still need the Axe.

We are sick people.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> Baritone bought. Stoked for this Ibby...shipping Monday and should be here maybe Wednesday? Gonna run it through its paces with the Nazgul/Sentient combo and see if I dig it, if not they'll be in the classifieds and I'll throw the EMGs back in it.
> 
> Still need the Axe.
> 
> We are sick people.



did this ever come in? if so, link your ngd thread.


----------



## yingmin

Finally going to shut up and order the FC300 tomorrow.


----------



## Steinmetzify

M3CHK1LLA said:


> did this ever come in? if so, link your ngd thread.



Shows up today...I'll run it thru it's paces and do a NGD.

Buying the Axe end of the week, and I think I'm gonna snag an EVH Stealth too...


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> Shows up today...I'll run it thru it's paces and do a NGD.
> 
> Buying the Axe end of the week, and I think I'm gonna snag an EVH Stealth too...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Less than you'd think...buying used on all of it. For the price of a new Axe I snagged a used one and two guitars I've been after for a minute.


----------



## protest

Trying to keep that poverty rig street cred


----------



## chassless

possibly a Isp decimator pedal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

protest said:


> Trying to keep that poverty rig street cred



Poverty hood 4 LYFE!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Poverty hood 4 LYFE!



For some reason, I feel like you forgot the other NWO catch phrase... "Just too... sweeeeetttttt."


----------



## protest

He actually posted that while beating me with a belt and spray painting my back.


----------



## Steinmetzify

You promised you wouldn't tell. Gimme back my $5.


----------



## cyb

I talked myself out of buying an Axe-FX and I've been jonesing for some solid state action so I think I'll either get a Randall, tightmetal pro, or AMT SS-30.


----------



## charlessalvacion

AFter selling my RG7620, Im actually pretty torn right now between a 2x12 Harley Benton & a KOCH Dummybox Studio attenuator. I have the Laney IRT60H head & thinking of which to plug it to.
I live in an apartment, I don't really have a room to crank the amp too loud, but still I can play moderately. 

For the KOCH Dummybox, I can of course capture the Line out & connect it to my interface & play with headphones for silent playing & recording. As for the cab, I still want to have something to connect the head but I don't know if I can maximize it. 

If ever this will be my first stack setup after trading my combo amp. I can buy them both with combined shipping which is cheaper. Any suggestions?

Thank you guys.


----------



## Steinmetzify

AxeFx II. Bought and paid for. Shipping soon. Done for a while.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Line 6 HD Pro X. Should get it about the same time my Carvin DC7X arrives. YAY!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

and then an Ibanez UV71P. And then a 6 string Carvin DC. Basically I have my entire years salary planned lol


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Got a new job recently and I've saved the pay from my first few weeks almost exclusively for gear  gonna get the following:

-Dimarzio Dominion bridge/Titan neck (in zebra) for my TL60
-Dimarzio Ionizer 7 set for a new guitar I've yet to post an NGD for
-TC Electronic Hall of Fame
-ISP Decimator 
-EHX Soul Food
-_Possibly_ an MXR EVH Phase 90
-extra cables for my power supplies

I've also just got an Ibanez LF7 lo-fi pedal in the mail today, which will be replacing the GE-7 in my rig, and I'll be posting up pics and a short review soon. Probably just gonna do a mass NPD thread  excitement!

Pretty soon I'll be putting a D-Activator 7 set and the GE-7 up for sale, too.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apparently I bought a Dean ML last night while drinking...incoming NGD. OFR, SS frets, red with black binding and a MHD A8 pup set.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Apparently I bought a Dean ML last night while drinking...incoming NGD. OFR, SS frets, red with black binding and a MHD A8 pup set.



That lasted...


----------



## Steinmetzify

It was like 4 posts! That's a long time! This is like dog years!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> It was like 4 posts! That's a long time! This is like dog years!



"GASing for two guitars and then I'm done!" ... buys a different guitar entirely.


----------



## asher

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That lasted...



Drunk purchases _totally_ don't count right?


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'm gonna go along with Ash on this one. They don't count at all.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> "GASing for two guitars and then I'm done!" ... buys a different guitar entirely.



I did buy the one, just not the other. 

I'm not saying I'm done ever again. Every time I say that, something else shows up...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Is that a line you have lots of practice with? "I'm not saying I'm done ever again. Every time I say that, something else shows up..."


----------



## technomancer

Whoops, I amplifiered...


----------



## rokket2005

I want to get a Nord Piano 2, should off some stuff I don't use first though. Anyone want a Parker Fly Singlecut or a PRS Special 22?


----------



## yingmin

I really wish they made Fly Singlecuts with trems, because the idea of a hardtail Parker just does not appeal to me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Well yeah, of course. It sounded practiced, didn't it?


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> I'm gonna go along with Ash on this one. They don't count at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I did buy the one, just not the other.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm done ever again. Every time I say that, something else shows up...



I said I was done about a roomful of gear ago


----------



## littlebadboy

Future want:

Digitech Trio - so I can jam by myself
Electro-Harmonix 44 Magnum 44W Guitar Power Amplifier - so I don't have to bring a heavy amp around
Speaker Cab - lighter than a combo, all I have to do is connect it to the Electro-Harmonix 44 Magnum 44W Guitar Power Amplifier.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Apparently I bought a Dean ML last night while drinking...incoming NGD. OFR, SS frets, red with black binding and a MHD A8 pup set.



Is that a US one? I dont think I have seen one in that color combination.....


----------



## yingmin

Went to pick up my SJ100 today (NGD incoming) and I would have bought a hydraulic, tractor-style drum throne, but they were out of stock on the one I wanted. Next time, Gadget!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> Is that a US one? I dont think I have seen one in that color combination.....



It's a limited run import they did for some guys on the Dean Forum years ago. I think there's like 24 of em. Was a tribute run for the red ML he played in the vid for 'This Love'.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> It's a limited run import they did for some guys on the Dean Forum years ago. I think there's like 24 of em. Was a tribute run for the red ML he played in the vid for 'This Love'.



I was wondering if it was going to look like the "The Love" guitar!

Funny edit.....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

just picked up another guitar on my list here...will post up a ngd thread soon


----------



## Choop

TBH lately I've been GASing for a telecaster. That'll likely be my next guitar purchase...and it doesn't really have to be high end. Probably just a Fender MIM or something and maybe upgrade pickups if necessary. 

Has anyone tried the EMG T set here? Seems interesting, but dimarzios are also on the radar.


----------



## rokket2005

^I had an EMG t set in a warmoth tele I used to have. They didn't sound like a tele, but the tele was also made of walnut with a quilt maple top, so it wasn't of traditional tele materials either. Didn't sound bad, but the point of me having a tele was so that it sounded like a tele. I just have the stock g&l pickups in my asat at the moment, but if I were to replace them I think I'd go Lollar special t's.


----------



## Choop

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## yingmin

I don't want to speak too soon, but I may have finally hit a point where there's nothing significant that I don't have that I can remotely justify buying. I'm still thinking about that Epiphone Sorrento (or a vintage ES125TDC if one pops up for the right price) but other than that, I can't think of anything I want. If anything, I might even sell some more stuff. 

I'm under no illusion that this will last, of course.


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> I'm under no illusion that this will last, of course.



Didn't last five minutes, I'm probably going to buy one of those Danelectro baritones soon.


----------



## InFlames235

Just placed an order for a Rhodes/KSR Gemini


----------



## Steinmetzify

AxeFx is stuck in Customs in Chicago. I now hate Chicago. Stupid fat pizza city. GIMME MY AXEFX!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> AxeFx is stuck in Customs in Chicago. I now hate Chicago. Stupid fat pizza city. GIMME MY AXEFX!


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> AxeFx is stuck in Customs in Chicago. I now hate Chicago. Stupid fat pizza city. GIMME MY AXEFX!



That is somewhat close to me....... they can just re-route it to my house for a few weeks


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> That is somewhat close to me....... they can just re-route it to my house for a few weeks


 
I'll get that paperwork started for you...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I ordered a set of Ionizer 7's earlier this week and have been on the hunt for some of the pedals I mentioned a page or two ago  feels good!


----------



## Axewield31

I really need to sell my Framus so I can put in an order for a custom ET. But that'll be the next thing I buy.

Soooo anyone wanna buy a Framus Diablo for cheaps?


----------



## rokket2005

Sold my Parker! Incoming Nord! Unf,unf,unf,unf,unf


----------



## Ulvhedin

Having bad gas for a SG standard in the cherry red finish.
I should probably finish my strat build before considering it, but god its so classy..


----------



## Kobalt

I've always kept my guitars in their cases...but lately I've been really interested in buying one of those because it would make them so much easier to access...but then, I don't want to leave them out of the protection of their cases if I don't play them... I don't know what to do. 

Amazon.com: Hercules GS523B 3-Piece Guitar Display Rack Stand: Musical Instruments


----------



## mnemonic

oh yes.


----------



## Fryderyczek

Either a Dean ML79 or a Dean Showdown ML. The only ML that comes in black.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Axe is out for delivery!


----------



## Noxon

steinmetzify said:


> Axe is out for delivery!



Fvck yeah, dude. Nice!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I wanna get all three EVH pedals soon. Anyone ever stack two phasers before, one with a slow setting (9:00-10:30) into another with a faster speed (1:00-2:00)? Not that I plan to use it like this much; rather I'm just curious if anyone has and what it sounds like.


----------



## vividox

Probably a new interface. The ol' Delta 1010LT is getting to the point where it's not worth messing with anymore.


----------



## Gmork

about to hopefully get a 6505 head unless the guy who has 1st dibs decides
that he does want it. maybe a 6505+ if a used one comes my way and cant
get my hands on an original 6505. then hopefully if its still available im trading
my traynor custom special 100w head for a traynor 4x12 w/ v30s!....
then ill sell my ehx magnum44 power amp and some pedals and buy the
quilter tone block 200 mini 200w amp to use at home. at shows i will play the
6505 through one 4x12 and my tightmetalpro with a scooped mesa kind of
tone through the other 4x12 _simultaneously_ using my boss ls2.... im pretty 
excited for then next month or so!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Honestly no idea at all. Kinda want a little clip on Snark tuner though....


----------



## charlessalvacion

Now that I have the KOCH Dummybox (dummy load / attenuator / DI) for my amp head, I would like to have a decent 2x12.


----------



## Unburdened

This is dangerous GAS...
-KSR Colossus
-A nice 2x12


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Honestly no idea at all. Kinda want a little clip on Snark tuner though....



I have one, lol. I use it constantly......


While I have a Peterson strobe tuner laying in a drawer.....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought it today. Don't really want anything else...


----------



## InFlames235

Unburdened said:


> This is dangerous GAS...
> -KSR Colossus
> -A nice 2x12



I just ordered a Gemini and I can't wait. Join us in the KSR club


----------



## rokket2005

I bought one of these a few days ago. 




My keyboard rig is instantly more bonerific!


----------



## Spinedriver

I keep looking at high gain pedals like the ISP Theta, Empress Heavy, AMT Bulava & TightMetal Pro as an alternate to my GSP1101 but I think it's time I seriously knuckle down and finally replace the EMG HZ pickups that I have in my Spector Rex4 for some Seymour Duncan Blackouts.

I've been wanting to for the past 6 or 7 years but never did because I always managed to find something else to get instead. THIS time, the next thing I buy is GONNA be pickups.


----------



## sage

Well, the March bonus came in the form of a $300 Long&McQuade gift card. (I love my job). I'm still really on the fence between doubling down on the single pedals route and fleshing out my already ridiculous looking pedalboard or jettisoning everything and going back to the HD500 (I regret getting rid of the HD500 almost as much as I regret trading my Torero for an LTD Truckster). If I'm staying with pedals, I'm probably gonna drop it on a flanger, a gate, and a boost of some sort. If I'm going HD500, I'll probably grab a used one from CL and might (OMG) use the gifty as the down payment on something spectacular like a new guitar. 

tl;dr - it's awesome being me!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sage said:


> Well, the March bonus came in the form of a $300 Long&McQuade gift card. (I love my job). I'm still really on the fence between doubling down on the single pedals route and fleshing out my already ridiculous looking pedalboard or jettisoning everything and going back to the HD500 (I regret getting rid of the HD500 almost as much as I regret trading my Torero for an LTD Truckster). If I'm staying with pedals, I'm probably gonna drop it on a flanger, a gate, and a boost of some sort. If I'm going HD500, I'll probably grab a used one from CL and might (OMG) use the gifty as the down payment on something spectacular like a new guitar.
> 
> tl;dr - it's awesome being me!



Get an EVH flanger. Then when I get might we can compare our uses and settings for it as well as how cool it sounds.


----------



## sevenstringj

Tungsten block for 8-string Floyd. Been nagging them here and there for MONTHS. They say they're arriving in a few weeks. 

Then I might have to get Alumitones, cuz the Hellraiser C8 FR, already a heavy axe, is gonna get HEAVY.


----------



## feraledge

I've accepted that the logistics of playing live have been and will be gone for a long time. So having a killer rig that's way too loud to play in my house is just nonsensical when I could have the same deal scaled down. I'm selling my 100 watt 5153 and beloved piece of gear, my 1960BV cab (longest I've owned a piece of gear, 17 years!) to buy this lovely combo: 




Nixing the signal pad along with it also opens up a prime piece of real estate on my pedal board for one of these:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just bought the trifecta of stripes and bicycle paint. Dun dunnnn duh duh duh duh duh dun nuh nuh ah dun nuh duhhh, dun dunnn duh duh duh duh duh.


----------



## Fretless

A Hammond XK3C is next on my list!


----------



## Zeus1907

This just arrived.


----------



## Steinmetzify

M3CHK1LLA said:


> just picked up another guitar on my list here...will post up a ngd thread soon


 
Dude it's been like 8 days. I keep checking and checking and nothing. Are you sleeping on it or something? Cmon!


----------



## rokket2005

Got my Nord and my new stand. I don't even want anything right now. What an odd feeling.
Gratuitous studio pic:


----------



## asher

That's a bitchin' studio, man!!

What's the head in the figured wood shell?


----------



## rokket2005

its a tremoverb. its not actually figured wood, the grain on the top side there is just really pronounced.


----------



## asher

rokket2005 said:


> its a tremoverb. its not actually figured wood, the grain on the top side there is just really pronounced.



Very nice


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> Dude it's been like 8 days. I keep checking and checking and nothing. Are you sleeping on it or something? Cmon!



haha...i had to wait for it to come in to my work.

when it did, the box was so big i couldnt fit it in my car so i had to wait till the next day when i could bring my truck. i got home really late from work, so no time that day.

no time the next day either, i worked then had to rush to get to the exodus / testament concert...which was great! my ears are still ringing 

will prob be sunday before i get it unpacked...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Bought a Hall of Fame early this week and it was delivered to me, but the damn parcel box in my apartment complex won't open  gonna have to get a hold of a manager or postal guy tomorrow to try a different key. At least I know it's here  

Also ordered some pedal parts to build a volume pedal to stick in the loop of my amps as a pseudo-master volume 

Up next is a Decimator and/or EVH phaser if I can find the right deals, then a set of new pickups for my Carvin.


----------



## Steinmetzify

M3CHK1LLA said:


> haha...i had to wait for it to come in to my work.
> 
> when it did, the box was so big i couldnt fit it in my car so i had to wait till the next day when i could bring my truck. i got home really late from work, so no time that day.
> 
> no time the next day either, i worked then had to rush to get to the exodus / testament concert...which was great! my ears are still ringing
> 
> will prob be sunday before i get it unpacked...


 
So uncool. You're a NGD tease is what YOU are. I wanna go on record and say that I don't like this.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> So uncool. You're a NGD tease is what YOU are. I wanna go on record and say that I don't like this.



Metz, you're like that hyper ass kid at every children's birthday party that opens the gifts for them.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Bought a Hall of Fame early this week and it was delivered to me, but the damn parcel box in my apartment complex won't open  gonna have to get a hold of a manager or postal guy tomorrow to try a different key. At least I know it's here
> 
> Also ordered some pedal parts to build a volume pedal to stick in the loop of my amps as a pseudo-master volume
> 
> Up next is a Decimator and/or EVH phaser if I can find the right deals, then a set of new pickups for my Carvin.



I have built one of those little "pot-in-a-box" pedals before!


I keep talking in this thread and haven't said anything about what I want 

I am looking at re-arranging some guitars. I want to get a nice Superstrat. I am thinking a Schecter Banshee because it has all the perfect specs. Other contenders are the ESP M-II, Carvin Bolt something, Jackson Dinky, etc.....

I also have this cheap Ibanez that I sanded the neck on that plays amazing. Part of me wants to sell it to fund better guitars, and part of me wants to buy a OFR to put on there because the guitar is amazing otherwise the cheap blocked Edge III. 

Considering selling some of my guitar to fund the above, which seems about impossible these days.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ i would suggest the m-II ive owned 2 (bolt on)...and currently have one (neck-thru).

cant go wrong with a dinky either imho...


----------



## ESPImperium

Guitars:

Gibson Les Paul VOS/Custom Shop/Class 5 (One of these model types)
Ibanez SIR27
Taylor GS Mini-e RW (My acoustic broke recently and needs replaced with a good low-mid priced guitar)

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Mark V 25W
Friedman Pink Taco (Money no option second amp)
EVH 5150III 25W/Peavey 6505 25W/Marshall DSL15H (Mid priced second amp with specific voicing)

My list of ancillaries:

TC Electronics Nova Delay
Mono Guitar Sleeve
Mono Bass Sleeve

By my account, i need to buy at least £4,500 worth of gear to be complete.


----------



## Shask

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ i would suggest the m-II ive owned 2 (bolt on)...and currently have one (neck-thru).
> 
> cant go wrong with a dinky either imho...



I have considered that heavily, but I am thinking a 1 5/8" (42mm) nut might be better for me.

Almost all ESP guitars have 42mm except for the M series  Plus, the M series usually have flatter necks and I want something with a rounder profile. Thin, but round.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought a 74 Strat yesterday; got some 60 cycle hum so thinking about a rail pickguard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Bought a 74 Strat yesterday; got some 60 cycle hum so thinking about a rail pickguard.



So much for being done.


----------



## Steinmetzify

There's no point in even arguing with myself about it. I see a guitar I want and I buy it. Who cares. I can't live the lie anymore. I'm addicted.


----------



## Shask

We all quit....... until the next time


----------



## yingmin

Local GC finally has a Majesty in stock, and I've probably put a good 5 hours on it since Thursday. It's the most I've liked a guitar since I got my first Parker. Now I just have to start saving up for the Artisan in viola finish (possibly matching 6 & 7, like my Parkers).


----------



## s2k9k

I just ordered an Ibanez S5527 Prestige today, as well as a set of creme colored Dimarzio's to go with it. They are both scheduled to arrive the same day.


----------



## Decipher

Decipher said:


> Since I got my DCM100 and a new quad of Tung-Sol EL34B's I suppose I should update my next purchases. Gonna get into recording next so I'll start small 'til I get the hang of it. Mind you, this list could change in 3 weeks after NAMM.
> 
> 1. Rivera RockCrusher Recording (VERY soon, just waiting 'til after NAMM just in case Rivera or someone else releases something that would sway me from this)
> 2. Focusrite 2i2 Interface
> 3. Some monitors (thinking KRK Rokit 6's to start with)


With the RockCrusher Recording upgrade over a month ago, my next purchases will be:
1. EHX Pitchfork
2. Custom mold ear plugs
3. Focusrite Scarlette 2i2 
4. Audio Technica ATH-M50X's
5. Seymour Duncan Retribution 7 set (for my K-7) and a bridge for my RG2228


----------



## Ulvhedin

Just ordered the last pieces for my strat build.
Birdseye maple neck with matching fretboard (gonna have it lacquered and aged nicely), and Fender vintage noiseless singlecoil set.
Also pimped up my imac with 16 more gigs of ram (now 24).

Next? Who knows.. the SG urge is still strong..


----------



## protest

Ulvhedin said:


> Just ordered the last pieces for my strat build.
> Birdseye maple neck with matching fretboard (gonna have it lacquered and aged nicely), and Fender vintage noiseless singlecoil set.
> Also pimped up my imac with 16 more gigs of ram (now 24).
> 
> Next? Who knows.. the SG urge is still strong..



I remember when my Imac had 256 meg's of Ram and a 30 gig HD


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Bought a Soul Food yesterday, should have it sometime next week!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Got my 1spot. I was getting some weird quiet noise like part of my signal wasn't being affected by the cab sims. Pretty sure the 1spot fixed that problem and I no longer require a dc wall wart for every effect. I just hope the 18v wall wart I got for the incoming EVH flanger isn't noisy like that. Should be getting those in about a week. 

Oh and the 1spot also makes the dime wah sound way better as well. Still not a huge fan of red fasel inductors, but it's a big improvement none the less. My guess is the dc wall wart was only giving it enough to work but not enough to work like it was get 9v. Kind of a half dead battery sound if you will.


----------



## rokket2005

Getting some new cabling from bestronic tomorrow. Excited to redo some cable runs this weekend!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

you guys need start posting pics lol...


----------



## s2k9k

Decipher said:


> With the RockCrusher Recording upgrade over a month ago, my next purchases will be:
> 1. EHX Pitchfork
> 2. Custom mold ear plugs
> 3. Focusrite Scarlette 2i2
> 4. Audio Technica ATH-M50X's
> 5. Seymour Duncan Retribution 7 set (for my K-7) and a bridge for my RG2228


 
What kind of bridge for your RG2228?


----------



## vick1000

Jackson SLATHX 3-8 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## Serenity

Next up, new delay pedal. Probably Boss DM-2W, or MXR Carbon Copy. 
Mean while i keep saving for a Diezel D-Moll, and ESP M-II.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Stumbled across this and was like NOOOOOPE I DONT NEED IT. Needless to say, 5 minutes later I contacted the guy. 

Wanted one for a while, but hard as hell to come across those in Europe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Serenity said:


> Next up, new delay pedal. Probably Boss DM-2W, or MXR Carbon Copy.
> Mean while i keep saving for a Diezel D-Moll, and ESP M-II.



Speaking of delays...

In the fall I wanna get a Carbon Copy and either a Boss Super Octave or a Digitech Whammy.


----------



## Steinmetzify

STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL waiting on this ML. Dude is having SS fret issues. Been 21 days today and it's not shipped yet. 

I have never bought a guitar whilst waiting for one I've already paid for to be delivered....hmm...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL waiting on this ML. Dude is having SS fret issues. Been 21 days today and it's not shipped yet.
> 
> I have never bought a guitar whilst waiting for one I've already paid for to be delivered....hmm...



Three weeks is my limit. I'd cancel it but that's just me.


----------



## rokket2005

about 2 hours and ~74 dollars later(including shipping) and I have some minty fresh cables. 5x 10-foot and 2x 5-foot are just what the doctor ordered. Not bad for my first time making cables I'd say.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Three weeks is my limit. I'd cancel it but that's just me.



I hear you, and it would be for me as well but dude is an old friend. It's all good.


----------



## HeHasTheBestOfBothWorlds




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Some companies are ....ing terrible about having .... in stock and getting it to you in less than 2 weeks. Not even worth it mention who it is because it won't change anything anyways. /minirant

I posted it here since I mentioned I was getting a couple pedals [EVH wah, phase 90 and flanger] in this thread.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Sent the payment for a second-hand EVH Phase 90 (with box, plastic wrapping, etc. unused!) a little while ago  expecting it in the mail sometime next week  

Next up is a Decimator, then some bulk cable/connectors.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Argh. Dude is having issues with the SS frets on the ML. Now I gotta have him send it and have my tech finish it up. First world problems sure, but still annoying.


----------



## PBGas

I have an Eventide H9 max and H9 core on order as well as a Digitech drop.

My amp head came in, just waiting for the damn cabinet. 

My Dave Murray strat is on heavy backorder apparently. Figures.


----------



## Shask

I think I am going to order a set of those Raw Vintage Tremolo Springs.

I know.... not very exciting  But it is usually the small things that make the most amount of difference!


----------



## C2Aye

Just got in a 20 foot midi cable!

Which probably will be the last thing I buy for at least 6 months since these today came through the door this weekend as well!


----------



## MatthewK

Odds and ends. I need some bridge pins for an acoustic. Some cliplock straps. A bunch of Elixir strings. I might switch out the floyd and tuners on my SV to a gold ones because I've always liked that look and I have a bridgeless LTD that's been laying around for ages I could throw the old one into.


----------



## Fretless

Fretless said:


> A Hammond XK3C is next on my list!



Changed my mind last minute! I ended up buying a Moog Sub 37, Minitaur, Slim Phatty, and Moogerfooger delay. ETA first week of next month!


----------



## Alex6534

Possibly a Regius 7, but the guy wants my Setius as part ex . So, so not sure. What do people think?


----------



## col

Breakout cables for the Lynx E22 card on the way. I thought that if I first buy them I'll _have_ to save up for to get the card eventually.


----------



## rokket2005

Fretless said:


> Changed my mind last minute! I ended up buying a Moog Sub 37, Minitaur, Slim Phatty, and Moogerfooger delay. ETA first week of next month!



I was about 2 clicks from buying a minitaur a few months ago, then i looked at the sub 37 and the moog rogue. ultimately decided I can cover any synth stuff I need with my virus, but the moog stuff is really cool. And now you have a .... ton of moog!


----------



## Fretless

rokket2005 said:


> I was about 2 clicks from buying a minitaur a few months ago, then i looked at the sub 37 and the moog rogue. ultimately decided I can cover any synth stuff I need with my virus, but the moog stuff is really cool. And now you have a .... ton of moog!



I also have a Moog theremin! I decided I want to have a whole entire collection of something one brand for once, so I said "I love Moogs, why not!?"


And yes I play a theremin in my band. Ain't that cool?


----------



## yingmin

I put three things on layaway at GC Monday night: a Regal longneck banjo from the 60s, a used Applause fretless acoustic-electric bass (astonishingly good for being both an acoustic bass and an Applause) and a Danelectro baritone. The SHORTEST scale length on those instruments is 30". I already have the banjo, ordered Bass VI strings for the baritone because it's currently only tuned B to B, and will probably be picking up the others in the next week or so.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

yingmin said:


> I put three things on layaway at GC Monday night: a Regal longneck banjo from the 60s, a used Applause fretless acoustic-electric bass (astonishingly good for being both an acoustic bass and an Applause) and a Danelectro baritone. The SHORTEST scale length on those instruments is 30". I already have the banjo, ordered Bass VI strings for the baritone because it's currently only tuned B to B, and will probably be picking up the others in the next week or so.



ive always wanted to try a banjo, but have been too cheap to invest in one.

if i run across one for a good price i may take a chance. any decent brands that sell for cheap? i know absolutely nothing about them.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

Will have a sky blue jp6 at the end of this month


----------



## yingmin

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ive always wanted to try a banjo, but have been too cheap to invest in one.
> 
> if i run across one for a good price i may take a chance. any decent brands that sell for cheap? i know absolutely nothing about them.



What do you consider a "good price"? If you can afford it, Deerings go down to $400 for an open back, or just under $600 for a resonator. You could probably score a good deal on either one of those used. On the lower end, Gretches are the best, but Recording King and Epiphone also make decent enough banjos around the $200 price point.


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> I put three things on layaway at GC Monday night: a Regal longneck banjo from the 60s, a used Applause fretless acoustic-electric bass (astonishingly good for being both an acoustic bass and an Applause) and a Danelectro baritone. The SHORTEST scale length on those instruments is 30". I already have the banjo, ordered Bass VI strings for the baritone because it's currently only tuned B to B, and will probably be picking up the others in the next week or so.



Returned the banjo. Although I knew it had issues when I bought it, I didn't really realize how bad the problems were. The tuners are garbage, and I couldn't even replace them. The holes on the headstock are MUCH smaller than I was expecting, and wouldn't fit anything I have handy. The 5th string tuner had a shorter shaft than more modern tuners, and behind it was a steel rod that I wouldn't have been able to drill into. It also didn't occur to me that I would need to special order strings, because regular banjo strings aren't long enough. So I took the credit from that return, and paid the rest to get the Danelectro home. I know I won't be returning that.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Think I'm gonna mod my Strat. Locking tuners, block the trem, maybe a Chopper in the bridge and some kind of BKP in the neck. Two space guard from Warmoth, one vol, one tone. See what happens. I dig the neck a lot but these old ass pickups hum like a bastard and it's bugging the crap out of me. Plus, I'm really not a single coil type of guy. Just not.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Think I'm gonna mod my Strat. Locking tuners, block the trem, maybe a Chopper in the bridge and some kind of BKP in the neck. Two space guard from Warmoth, one vol, one tone. See what happens. I dig the neck a lot but these old ass pickups hum like a bastard and it's bugging the crap out of me. Plus, I'm really not a single coil type of guy. Just not.


That is actually how I ended up with my Charvel. I wanted a Strat.... but by the time I "fixed" it with humbuckers, a trem, etc.... I might as well get a So-Cal


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Sent the payment for a second-hand EVH Phase 90 (with box, plastic wrapping, etc. unused!) a little while ago  expecting it in the mail sometime next week
> 
> Next up is a Decimator, then some bulk cable/connectors.



Bulk cable and connectors=ordered. 

Carvin DC7X=ordered. I've been talking about it and slowly saving since the model was released, so it feels great to finally pull the trigger on one  

Today was a good day  

Still looking for the right deal on a Decimator, but I'm not in a huge rush since it's for my "B" board. Gonna post up a mass NPD thread once I get it, though, along with my recently aquired EVH Phase 90, Hall of Fame, and EHX Soul Food.


----------



## cyb

after much hand-wringing and grinding of teeth, I've ordered another Kemper. I can't crank my 6505 combo due to living situation and at bedroom volume it just doesn't cut it.

I thought about an Axe-FX II but I feared that I'd fall into the same trap that I do with amp sim VSTs: obsessively tweaking the tone instead of just playing.

Also, I really missed the Kemper's headphone sound. I haven't found any other device that comes close for low volume playing.


----------



## PBGas

cyb said:


> after much hand-wringing and grinding of teeth, I've ordered another Kemper. I can't crank my 6505 combo due to living situation and at bedroom volume it just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I thought about an Axe-FX II but I feared that I'd fall into the same trap that I do with amp sim VSTs: obsessively tweaking the tone instead of just playing.
> 
> Also, I really missed the Kemper's headphone sound. I haven't found any other device that comes close for low volume playing.



Been there done that several times with the Kemper. Always looking for the next best profile. Always gravitating to 3 main profiles. The headphone space thing is cool but easy to replicate if I really need it on the DAW. Instead, I found and amp that I love which has lots of variety of tones and I use a Two-Notes live for quiet headphone practice and recording. Works great and the new cabs available are amazing.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Decimator=bought. Should be getting it in the mail in the coming week


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Decimator=bought. Should be getting it in the mail in the coming week



those are pretty cool...

got to try one out at a music store in the mountains of colorado where they built them. cant remember the tourist town or the name of the company tho.

i was amazed at how easy it was to learn to play...of coarse they were simple songs but it was really neat. wouldnt mind having one myself.


----------



## Serenity

MXR Carbon Copy arrived today. Not had a chance to try it yet, hopeully i'll get some play time later this evening. 
Next up will probably be the MXR Smart Gate, followed by a Jackson RR5.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I used to own both a Carbon Copy and a Smart Gate. Both solid pedals, and the CC sounded great! Not the most versatile delay, but the sounds it did do were top-notch. The Smart Gate was good, but I still prefer the Decimator in general. The SG is a lot less touchy on the threshold though, and works better for low gain situations. Again, still good for high gain and whatnot


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just nabbed an EVH Stealth hardtail. Heard great things about these guitars. Be here Wednesday and I'm off that day; gonna run it through it's paces with the Axe II and the Peavey. Should be some decent grind in there....


----------



## Lax

An Axe FX2 or an Axe FX2XL+, still undecided, I only know that it'll be new and under guarantee ^^


----------



## Steinmetzify

Lax said:


> An Axe FX2 or an Axe FX2XL+, still undecided, I only know that it'll be new and under guarantee ^^



Nice man....if you write your own patches and don't need 100 slots for cabs nab the II new for $2k. I would never even use all the cab slots in the II, and I like messing around. Badass piece of gear.


----------



## Lax

In france it's 2400&#8364; for the 2 and 2900&#8364; for the XL+ :s

I'm not concerned about preset space, but mostly about being able to D/L and use any user preset on the net (xl not readable by standard), the upgraded plugs etc...Maybe mega quality future IR ?
I cry for 500&#8364; but I can't go wrong.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Pickups for my strat build, should be here any day now. NGD when the lacquer has cured and all that!


----------



## Glass Cloud

Ordering a pod hd500x this Tuesday. After that will be a decent pair of monitors. And then eventually a setup on my guitar with some new pickups (looking at something from lace or fastback)


----------



## Lax

Pulled the trigger...Might be off topic for 5 minutes 
I'll receive this week an axe FX 2 XL+ and a jamhub bedroom XD
I'm really happy and feeling a little guilty, but anyway, sold a 3K&#8364; amp for this !


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought some EMG JHs. For whatever reason, the Sigils in my GTLP have been annoying me lately...mostly play metal riff type stuff, and the Sigils while great sounding, seem to lack some punch thru the Axe, whereas my guitars with hotter pickups don't.

Been wanting to try the Hets for a while, especially considering the 57/66s came out fantastic and might be the best actives I've ever tried. Got a set of brushed black off of eBay with a 10 pack of strings, long shaft pots and some Hetfield picks in a tin for a good price...be here end of the week.


----------



## Fathand

1) New guitar cab, because I blew my old one with the JCM800KK head 
2) A nasty humbucker for my scalloped 1xhum strat. Might just go old school and get an EMG-81.
3) A set of noiseless strat pickups - just because single coils are awesome, but I hate the noise. I'm actually itching to try the passive EMG HZ-set.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

how did you blow it?


----------



## Fathand

M3CHK1LLA said:


> how did you blow it?



Rode the power amp pretty hard without realizing that the 1x12" cab I had was rated for only 70W --> element overheated and was busted, only thing coming out of it is quieter than my headphones listened from a far..


----------



## Chiba666

7 String, got a few ideas.

Initially I am looking at a Jackson DK COW 7or a ESP LTD SC 607.

I really like the look at the Prestige RDG but at resent a bit out of my price range as I would to go active on them and try the SD Retributions out. would love a Dino sig but I don't have that kind of cash


----------



## Steinmetzify

Lax said:


> Pulled the trigger...Might be off topic for 5 minutes
> I'll receive this week an axe FX 2 XL+ and a jamhub bedroom XD
> I'm really happy and feeling a little guilty, but anyway, sold a 3K amp for this !



You're gonna be stoked, man. Best gear purchase I've made in a long time.


----------



## USMarine75

Just bought an Ibanez SRC6 Crossover Guitar/Bass...


----------



## narad

Wow, great demo! I didn't see much of the appeal originally but I think you really demonstrated how to take advantage of the range of sounds there.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man that thing sounds badass. 

Must....resist....don't....need more guitars. Agh.


----------



## yingmin

Just got a practice space a few days ago, so I need to get some supplies: pegboard and hooks for a cable wall, a big whiteboard, some Auralex, lamps and/or brighter bulbs for the overhead lights...


----------



## yingmin

narad said:


> Wow, great demo! I didn't see much of the appeal originally but I think you really demonstrated how to take advantage of the range of sounds there.



Considering how many bassists are just guitarists who lost a coin toss, I'm surprised the Bass VI never really took off.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Man that thing sounds badass.
> 
> Must....resist....don't....need more guitars. Agh.




I have never even heard of that thing before.... but it does look pretty cool!


----------



## vick1000

Just bought this after having GAS for it for two weeks, after looking for boost-tone shaping-nose gate in one analog pedal, plan on boosting my Tri-Rec with it...

V3 Route 66 | Truetone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS6ksQWnX6M


----------



## rokket2005

Just put out some music, *coughlinkinsigcough*, and i realize that if theres something that will help my music the most it's probably some avantone mixcubes. Probably the next thing I go after


----------



## USMarine75

Needed a bass amp to go along with the Ibanez SRC6 bass... went with one of these because of a ridiculous deal.







And you guys sold me on ordering one of these!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Really trying hard not to snag the EBMM Axis I played a couple days ago. Thing ruled so hard...


----------



## Arkeion

steinmetzify said:


> Really trying hard not to snag the EBMM Axis I played a couple days ago. Thing ruled so hard...



Axis are amazing. Best production guitar I've ever played. 

I'll be picking up an Archon 100 head next week. I'm pumped!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just begged borrowed stole and bought a bunch of stuff to mod my Strat out. Threw it up FS and had nothing but trade offers...was looking for a JR Strat, but couldn't lock it down. Figured I'd do a poor man's version instead. Everything should be here end of the week and I'll throw up pics when it's done.


----------



## Fretless

Now that my moogs are ordered (two weeks ago, still waiting for them to arrive at sweetwater and go from there), I think it's time for something different. How about a theremin cello? Or maybe a pulse-wave synth based off a 555 timer that actually sounds usable? We shall see. Stay tuned next time on Seven String Z


----------



## Shask

Had this show up today. 

Only had a few minutes with it, but like it so far! Can't wait until I get some time this weekend to tear it apart, clean it up, and get it set up. Think I am going to tune this one to D standard.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice man, glad you finally snagged it! Decent sized neck, forearm contour, Floyd...this should be right up your alley!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Shask said:


> Had this show up today.
> 
> Only had a few minutes with it, but like it so far! Can't wait until I get some time this weekend to tear it apart, clean it up, and get it set up. Think I am going to tune this one to D standard.



niceeee 

here ya go...


----------



## Shask

M3CHK1LLA said:


> niceeee
> 
> here ya go...



Thanks! My camera sucks. I might borrow another to take better pictures once I get it all cleaned up. It looks WAY better in person than in these pics. One of the most 3D looking tops I have owned!

I have a new guitar ritual I need to go through first. I always tape the neck and steel wool the frets, pull the trem and clean it, set the neck angle, tweak the truss rod, put cotton in the trem springs, etc.....


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Nice man, glad you finally snagged it! Decent sized neck, forearm contour, Floyd...this should be right up your alley!


The neck feels tiny on it! I can fly on it like a giant playing a toy guitar, lol. It is a nice change after having to "work" playing fat 7 string necks with my tiny hands. It should get even better once I get it cleaned up and get the old grimey strings off it.

It definitely has a clear, snappy attack to it. Very percussive guitar. Makes you want to fly all over the neck. It is not really a chug-chug guitar. I may still need a ML for that, lol


----------



## Gmork

A 2x12 w/eminence swamp thangs and an ISP stealth pro power amp . Going to run my tightmetal pro through all this as a bi amp set up to compliment my 6505


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> The neck feels tiny on it! I can fly on it like a giant playing a toy guitar, lol. It is a nice change after having to "work" playing fat 7 string necks with my tiny hands. It should get even better once I get it cleaned up and get the old grimey strings off it.
> 
> It definitely has a clear, snappy attack to it. Very percussive guitar. Makes you want to fly all over the neck. It is not really a chug-chug guitar. I may still need a ML for that, lol



Yeah, I still need one too.  Hate getting ripped off, but at least it was cheap lol.

I felt the same way about the baritone after playing 7s for so long.....kinda nice to have that after working on 7s and 8s, to just get back to 6 string basics and still dig what you're playing. Glad you dig it bro....I know this was a 'wondering' kind of purchase for you. You get some time, throw me a clip, I'm interested in hearing it!


----------



## Arkeion

Just unloaded on a ton of dream gear. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Eclipse

1. Ibanez RG2228a
2. Blackmachine B6
3. Bass


----------



## op1e

All the overdrive clones! Already have the Crunchbox Eno.

Professional Guitar Pedal Caline CP 18 Orange Overdrive Pre AMP Electric Guitar Pedal Top Quality -in Guitar Parts & Accessories from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Eno Music DR-1S Rat (Clone Proco Rat) - vidéo dailymotion

Eno Music DS-1 Distortion (Clone MI Audeio Crunch Box) - vidéo dailymotion


----------



## Mmcgrouty

I just bought an ISP Theta preamp. I've been looking for a while, and found a great deal yesterday.


----------



## yingmin

As ludicrously unnecessary as it is for my current recording needs, I'm sorely tempted to buy an  RME Raydat PCIe card and one or more additional Presonus Digimax FS. Before I do that, I should probably FINALLY buy a Presonus ACP88 like I've always wanted.

On the other hand, a Presonus Studio 192 would solve several of those problems at once, but I've had too many bad experiences with Presonus interfaces to buy one on faith.


----------



## vansinn

My next purchase will likely be a nine string hybrid 24/19 EDO non-linear-multiscaled approximated True Temperament guitar. Seriously..


----------



## Arkeion

A Korg Pitchblack tuner.. because tuning is important.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I use PitchLab Lite (Android app on mah phone-blet).

Me: a cover for my Quiana -- cats want to sharpen their claws on the grill, can't have that.


----------



## stevexc

With any luck, new pickups for the new guitar - EMG Het Set or 57/66 ideally, but I'm actually considering the good ol' 81/81 set since this is gonna be my Blind Guardian guitar. 

That, and a new Floyd, once I figure out which one to go with, since I'm gonna be keeping it blocked (or Tremol-no'd) anyways.


----------



## Vrollin

On a bit of a winning streak at the moment, found a nice Ibanez MMM1 Mike Mushok baritone which is on the way. Also got my hands on an old Boss RV3, awesome pedal, for really cheap, $90 cheap. Also picking up a Boss DD3 tonight for $50. Happy with that!


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> On the other hand, a Presonus Studio 192 would solve several of those problems at once, but I've had too many bad experiences with Presonus interfaces to buy one on faith.



I called Presonus to ask a technical question. After being on hold for 24 minutes - during which time I was never told which place I was in line, or an estimated wait time, or anything more useful than that I was on hold - I figured out the answer to my question and hung up. Presonus strikes out yet again.

MOTU has never really been on my radar, and I'm really starting to think it should be. After several hours of checking between various manufacturers' sites, reading manuals, poring over tech specs, the usual rigmarole of deciding what I want to buy, I had it narrowed down to a 1248 or a 24ai. While I like the feature set of the 1248, and the I/O options, I'm not in a hurry to jump into Thunderbolt, and I want more inputs than that offers - for completely illogical reasons, given that I haven't used even the 16 inputs I currently have available for quite some time. Then I can run TOSLINK out to a Presonus Central Station Plus for all my monitoring needs. After all that, I would just need two more Digimax FSes and build a breakout box with combo jacks for all the DB25 jacks on the 24ai, and I would have 72 channels in, with no outboard processors required.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Just ordered a Yamaha THR10 from Sweetwater. Best thing about ordering gear from them is that I can get things next day, here in Wisconsin.

Anyway, I am SUPER excited about this amp. Just about every single review, on every single website or publication has raved about them. I wanted something practical yet versatile for practicing without having to open my DAW and run my HD500 every time, and it sounds like this little amp wouldnt even be a bad option for recording either. Especially excited that it can run for 6 hours on 8 AA batteries when it's not plugged in. I can practice literally anywhere!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Les Paul Custom. It's time.


----------



## vividox

Two Notes Torpedo Reload


----------



## desmondtencents

Just got a Boss LS-2 and an EHX Chill switch from Sweetwater.
Like InCasinoOut said about his THR 10, I get stuff from them fast too here in Michigan.
I will however disagree about that being the best thing when ordering from Sweetwater.
The best thing is always getting a bunch of candy in the box!


----------



## InCasinoOut

desmondtencents said:


> Just got a Boss LS-2 and an EHX Chill switch from Sweetwater.
> Like InCasinoOut said about his THR 10, I get stuff from them fast too here in Michigan.
> I will however disagree about that being the best thing when ordering from Sweetwater.
> The best thing is always getting a bunch of candy in the box!



Woah, how could I forget! The candy does rule. Sweetwater is definitely my favorite place to order gear, but I also do really like Cascio Interstate Music here in WI too.


----------



## cheosamad21

Probably a noise gate and a few more pedals and then start saving up for a 6505+ and a new 6 string.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Im thinking about getting a Garland 1u 6L6 power amp. If i can replace my mesa 50/50 with something lighter and free up a rack slot, seems like a win.

...thats if i dont win the peavey classic 60 i bid on...time to check on that!


----------



## Chiba666

New pups to replace the dual 81s in my V-500. got it down to

85x-81x
57-66 (I think)
Het Set

Did think about Blackouts, so maybe a 2 in the bridge set to mental and a 1 in he neck. Not sure but staying active on this one.


----------



## RobbYoung

Strandberg Boden OS 7, or Carvin Vader 7....

Being in the UK, they'll be about the same price w/shipping, now I've just got to decide which I'd hate to not have more


----------



## Steinmetzify

steinmetzify said:


> Les Paul Custom. It's time.



Quoted myself because it's fun. 

'89 LPC bought, here next week. Got a Warpig sitting on my desk what I was gonna throw in my baritone, but it's going in this instead as this one has a JB and I don't want that....seller pic:



&#x27;89 LPC by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## Spinedriver

I was waiting to post until I decided to keep them for sure but a week or so ago, I picked up a set of KRK Rokit 6 G3 monitors to replace the Fostex PMO 4.n ones that I have been using. I was kind of on the fence about keeping them or trading them in for a set of Yamaha HS5 but since I'll be using them mainly with my GSP1101, I don't mind the extra low end they have vs other studio monitors.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I bought:

Joyo Vintage Overdrive
Joyo Analog Chorus
Joyo Power Supply 2
ISP Theta 

First: the Theta is incredible. It has so much useable gain, it's insane. It's also very tweakable. The Joyo stuff is exactly what wanted. Cheap, but awesome, and very durable.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

steinmetzify said:


> '89 LPC bought, here next week. Got a Warpig sitting on my desk what I was gonna throw in my baritone, but it's going in this instead as this one has a JB and I don't want that....seller pic:



C-pig or A-pig? Guessing the latter.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ceramic, baby. Don't need no steenkeeng alnicos in this one...


----------



## Arkeion

Next major gear purchase will be a Skervesen Raptor 7 or a JP7. I've gotta get this Archon paid for first.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

I've got an EVH Wolfgang Custom on its way to me... NGD post for sure when it gets here.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My dad offered to order me a set of pickups for my TL60 for my upcoming birthday, so I'll have a Dominion/Gravity Storm set in there within the next few weeks  

Might also be ordering some more bulk mini Mogami cable since I've already got about half of my rack done up with it. Might as well have it all matching with high quality/flexible cable right?

I know I already said I bought a Decimator, but the seller has been really sketchy and hasn't sent it nearly three weeks later  gonna hit him up one last time to either send the pedal or send me back my money. I'll request a refund through PayPal in the latter situation. So I may be back in the market for another Decimator


----------



## Arkeion

NeubyWanKaneuby said:


> I've got an EVH Wolfgang Custom on its way to me... NGD post for sure when it gets here.



Love the Wolfgang shape. Congrats!


----------



## big_aug

Looks like I'll be getting a set of gold EMG Hetfields for my Dean ML.


----------



## petersenb9

big_aug said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a set of gold EMG Hetfields for my Dean ML.



Those are awesome pickups. I though about putting them in my Jim Root Telecaster.


----------



## Steinmetzify

big_aug said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a set of gold EMG Hetfields for my Dean ML.



Put a set in my GT Les Paul. Awesome pickups for metal, you'll dig em.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just bought a set of Hipshot saddles for my 7421xl


----------



## yingmin

I might be trading my tenor banjo for a Chapman Stick on Tuesday.


----------



## Fathand

Getting a Telecaster this week.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Aged gold covers for my LPC, ordering tomorrow.


----------



## Serenity

I just grabbed a Boss CH-1 Super Chorus (Pink Label - Analog) on ebay. Looking forward to it arriving. I'm currently rebuilding my pedalboard with mostly Boss and MXR pedals after selling off all my boutique stuff. Next up will be either a Boss DD-3 or MXR Phase 90.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I love wonky cutouts.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Gonna buy a Garland 1u stereo 6l6 power amp once I hear back from the guy that makes them. Been itching to swap out my mesa 50/50 for awhile now.....for no good reason other than GAS....and saving a rack slot wil be nice.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Needless to say, I love the ISP Theta.
http://youtu.be/oWOd7dH6dlI


----------



## Arkeion

Changed my mind. Next purchase is gonna be a Suhr Reactive Load.


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> I might be trading my tenor banjo for a Chapman Stick on Tuesday.



This totally happened, and tomorrow I may trade my doubleneck pedal steel for a singleneck plus $600.


----------



## DeathChord

Very soon now I'm going to pull the trigger on a *RGIB6* but I'm on the fence to try the EMG set that it comes with or drop in some BKP's Painkiller in the bridge and a Cold Sweat for the neck. Axe Palace will do the work plus an entire setup, has anyone here had work done by them?
I'm not a fan of active pups, my respect to those who are so this leaves me a bit indecisive.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Preordered this at NAMM, and it's right around release now  Shouldn't be too far away!


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

I found a guy selling an Ibanez RG2610 for less than 2/3 of the original price. If it's in good condition I might buy it


----------



## Unburdened

Revisiting this thread to say: all walnut Kiesel V7


----------



## Reynder

Emailed dylan about a daemoness today....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Les Paul Custom and MTM2 coming in tomorrow. Can't think of anything else...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I need an SG. There's a part of me that wants to jokingly make^H^H^H^Hhave made a SG, Les Paul, Strat, and Tele 7-string that are faithful to the original design...other than they're 7 string guitars.


----------



## rokket2005

Ordered some acoustic treatment sometime last week, hopefully I get it by the end of the week and then I can make my studio ....ing awesome.


----------



## Aso

I put a deposit down on a Jackson Custom Select Soloist. Now to begin the wait.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Couldn't afford to get the digital setup I want, so I'm selling a ton of gear to get this. That'll leave me with 3 kick ass guitars and a nice 2x12 set up. Pretty excited, but also kinda bummed I couldn't drop the cash on an AxeFx.


----------



## yingmin

yingmin said:


> This totally happened, and tomorrow I may trade my doubleneck pedal steel for a singleneck plus $600.



Also happened.


----------



## sevenstringj

Arkeion said:


> Changed my mind. Next purchase is gonna be a Suhr Reactive Load.



If your amp's got a line out, you can get a Palmer PLB2X8. It's just the reactive load, and it's cheaper.

Oh yeah. I got one on the way. Too late for a "my next purchase will be...."


----------



## Vrollin

Just placed an order on a nickel covered Duncan Distortion for my Ibanez Mushok baritone, seriously in love with this guitar and can't wait to see how it sounds with this pup in it!


----------



## protest

Looks like I'm picking up another old school Hum-Sing ESP MII to replace the one I just traded away. It'll be my second ESP, and my second one for under $500.


----------



## Steinmetzify

^NOICE!

New Gravity picks incoming....


----------



## Spinedriver

I dunno, I'm debating on whether to get a Boss SD-1W Waza Craft for a boost. There are few demos of the pedal vs the regular SD-1 but not as a boost in front of a high gain amp. I might see if I can a/b them in the store this weekend


----------



## RobbYoung

Just picked up a Epi Les Paul Std Plustop Pro for £100... Fookin score!


----------



## feraledge

protest said:


> Looks like I'm picking up another old school Hum-Sing ESP MII to replace the one I just traded away. It'll be my second ESP, and my second one for under $500.



Did you catch that maple FB bolty M-II on Philly's CL for $600!! Nuts. 

In other news, my next gear purchase (aside from paying off my ESP Custom), is going to probably be waiting for some new "must have" guitar to come along to I can buy up someone's used Vader to give it a shot.


----------



## protest

feraledge said:


> Did you catch that maple FB bolty M-II on Philly's CL for $600!! Nuts.
> 
> In other news, my next gear purchase (aside from paying off my ESP Custom), is going to probably be *waiting for some new "must have" guitar to come along to I can buy up someone's used Vader to give it a shot*.



 taking advantage of the cool kids.

I actually didn't see that MII on CL. I picked up a 1987ish Mirage Deluxe with the Jackson style headstock on RigTalk for $450.


----------



## feraledge

Hot damn!! Post that NGD!! That is a crazy deal.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I got Antidote (finally) and I'll be looking into this piece soon as well: https://shop.propellerheads.se/product/projectsam-orchestral-sampler/


----------



## USMarine75

Trying not to pull the trigger on this, because I shouldn't, but...


----------



## Decipher

Decipher said:


> With the RockCrusher Recording upgrade over a month ago, my next purchases will be:
> 1. EHX Pitchfork
> 2. Custom mold ear plugs
> 3. Focusrite Scarlette 2i2
> 4. Audio Technica ATH-M50X's
> 5. Seymour Duncan Retribution 7 set (for my K-7) and a bridge for my RG2228


With some Gift Cards and extra monies I had sitting around from birthdays, Christmas, work, etc. I picked up a set of ATH-M50X's and a used Focusrite Scarlette 2i4. Pretty happy with that so far. Now to learn the curve of recording guitars......

New list is as follows:
1. EHX Nano POG
2. Tung-Sol 12AX7's (retube the preamp of my KR100 fully minus the PI which I'll leave the Sovtek 12AX7LPS)
3. Custom mold ear plugs
4. Ibanez AEL207E 7 string acoustic (pretty sure I'm getting one for my birthday from the wife and kids )
5. Seymour Duncan Retributions for my K-7 and RG2228


----------



## rokket2005

getting my acoustic panels today! I toss up some studio pictures when I get them hung.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Painkiller for the LPC


----------



## metaljohn

A RIG OV DOOM


----------



## Steinmetzify

Painkiller incoming!


----------



## rokket2005

too many pics incoming!

Mission Control





Practice Rigs, don't mind the boxes





Right Wall





Believe it or not, this is actually probably the cleanest it's ever been behind my desk





Obligatory Pokemon Print Pic





Initial Review: .... Yeah!


----------



## yingmin

metaljohn said:


> A RIG OV DOOM



Yep, that's definitely a doom rig. Also, what the hell does the inverted cross/Soviet emblem switch on the pedal do?


----------



## Fathand

I need some pedals, namely a Delay pedal and a volume pedal. And then I might want to try some GruvGear's fret wraps.


----------



## aprilia4life

MattThePenguin said:


> Couldn't afford to get the digital setup I want, so I'm selling a ton of gear to get this. That'll leave me with 3 kick ass guitars and a nice 2x12 set up. Pretty excited, but also kinda bummed I couldn't drop the cash on an AxeFx.



Mate, don't feel too bummed. Most of the time, people are using the 5153 profile on the Axe/Kemper anyway!  You are going straight to the source of awesomeness!


----------



## aprilia4life

I have had gaseous maximus for a while now over the RGD2127. Trying to offload some of my guitars to accrue some moneh, it's a slow process


----------



## glpg80

aprilia4life said:


> Trying to offload some of my guitars to accrue some moneh


----------



## MoshJosh

My new guitar fund is bone dry right now but if it ever returns to full status this will be mine, or at least one kind of like it.





also I hope to get one of these soonish





and one of these would be nice





SUPER METAL!!!


----------



## metaljohn

yingmin said:


> Yep, that's definitely a doom rig. Also, what the hell does the inverted cross/Soviet emblem switch on the pedal do?



It switches between the regular version and the "green Russian" version (read: smoother) of the pedal.


May also summon bears.


----------



## Vrollin

aprilia4life said:


> Trying to offload some of my guitars to accrue some moneh, it's a slow process



I feel your pain, trying to sell gear in Townsville is near on impossible....


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Actually, switching mine to a Carvin AG300 in the new "Black Country Western" tolex.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Just got a wireless unit for guitar which I've been planning to buy for a long time.

Audio Technica System 10 Stompbox.


----------



## Sparkfriction

something to play at home at any time at any level. Laney IRT Studio seems intresting to me. Or i will save a bit more and go with a Axe Fx II


----------



## CrushingAnvil

And this 










I just finished my degree, so I'm going to start working and making money


----------



## Fretless

Just ordered the attached body. Deciding in what neck to get. I need y'all to chime in. Scalloped or half scalloped 25.5" or baritone 28.75". Opinions, go!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not posting in here any more. Every time I do I end up either buying something or adding it to the list!


----------



## MattThePenguin

All I'm sayin' is... NAD next week... =)


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yeah, I should quit posting in this thread, too...I keep being wrong about my next purchase...it keeps coming up sooner than I thought...there keep being interim purchases...


----------



## yingmin

metaljohn said:


> May also summon bears.



I'll take ten!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> Not posting in here any more. Every time I do I end up either buying something or adding it to the list!





Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah, I should quit posting in this thread, too...I keep being wrong about my next purchase...it keeps coming up sooner than I thought...there keep being interim purchases...



yeah...every time i look at this thread i find something else i didnt know existed and cant live without


----------



## Fretless

I change my mind on a secondly basis. I was going to get the moogs, but wells Fargo wasn't processing the payment no matter what, so I decided to make a custom!


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Not posting in here any more. Every time I do I end up either buying something or adding it to the list!



Luckily I'm too poor to buy that much 



The only thing on my mind now is a better power amp. I have been using a modified version of that JVM patch I sent you for the last few months tweaked for my guitar cabs. It has been so fun just flipping on the rack and playing. Just jamming. No USB, no Axe-Edit, no IR's messing with my monitors. Just volume and jamming. I always get aggravated and tweak to death when using IR's/FRFR/Direct sounds, so I may just stick with the power amp and cab unless I tweak a preset for recording.


----------



## asher

steinmetzify said:


> Not posting in here any more. Every time I do I end up either buying something or adding it to the list!





Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah, I should quit posting in this thread, too...I keep being wrong about my next purchase...it keeps coming up sooner than I thought...there keep being interim purchases...



Uh-huh. Suuuuuuuure you are.


----------



## man jerk

FruitCakeRonin said:


> I found a guy selling an Ibanez RG2610 for less than 2/3 of the original price. If it's in good condition I might buy it



I have one of these. I still dream about it at night. Lovely guitar...


----------



## Vrollin

Thinking a tc ditto looper micro.... could be fun?


----------



## Fathand

I'm itching to try a DiMarzio bluesbucker.. might swap the Invader I have in that one strat to it.. hmmm.


----------



## protest

Bought an A2 magnet to put into the '59 bridge in my Yamaha strat to tame the brightness. Never done a magnet swap before, so if this works it might lead to a whole new line of things to wonder about changing...sweet


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I really like the Vanson locking tuners I installed on my 7421xl, so I ordered another set to go on my DKMG  should be here in the next week or so. 

Still no word on when the pickups I ordered a few posts back will be delivered, but I imagine that the Axe Palace had to order them direct from Dimarzio since they weren't an in-stock pair. My guess is a couple more weeks? 

Also gonna call Carvin today and check up on the status of my DC7X


----------



## FallOfHumanity

PRS Archon 100w head

then

Mesa 412 Recto cab


----------



## Vrollin

One of these bad boys on the way now! Thinking of doing a little bit of an overhaul on the board and trying to shrink its size down a little bit, maybe swap out the boss volume for their mini version and a smaller wah than the bad horsie 2 (has a huge footprint)...


----------



## Abaddon9112

I'm not gonna lie, I'm kinda GASing for an Avril Lavigne telecaster. Other than the bs teen pop punk association, I think it's one of the most badass lower-priced teles out there.


----------



## Vrollin

Second Ibanez MMM1 is on its way shortly! Ohh yeah!


----------



## justinreagin

Working on finalizing a Mcnaught build, either a VSC or VDC.


----------



## Thrashman

My B6 is DONE, although I won't be picking it up until september..

My next purchase until then will probably be an RME Babyface and a pair of ATH M70x'es.


----------



## Alex6534




----------



## 1b4n3z

Whee - a Roadster! This is actually an old pic of mine, since I had one last summer but foolishly sold it. New one is on the way

edit: F it, windows phone is useless


----------



## Steinmetzify

Been kinda thinking about another 8...problem is I've already tried the M80M and while I really dug the scale and the tones, I didn't really get along with the neck...like, at all. Be cool to have an 8 around to mess with, but I'd want it to be something I could be comfortable playing for longer periods of time if inspiration hit or I wanted to do a jam with it....ideas?


----------



## asher

Boden 8.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Been kinda thinking about another 8...problem is I've already tried the M80M and while I really dug the scale and the tones, I didn't really get along with the neck...like, at all. Be cool to have an 8 around to mess with, but I'd want it to be something I could be comfortable playing for longer periods of time if inspiration hit or I wanted to do a jam with it....ideas?



Maybe just string your Baritone Ibanez up like the top 6 on an 8 string?

I ran into an Agile Intrepid 8 string the other day at GC. I just had to mess with it for minute. Just trying to fret the top string was giving me wrist pains. I came home and looked it up... looks like it was 28.3" scale or something. Neck was kind of like a Schecter or Jackson-ish shape. It actually didn't feel bad at all, but 8's are definitely not gonna work for me. I have thought about a Baritone 6 string like you have, and stringing it up like the top 6 on an 8.


----------



## Steinmetzify

asher said:


> Boden 8.



No Ash....I'm always stoked when guys get em because I know they've been jonesing for em but I never liked the looks. Maybe if I could play one with an Endurneck first and see, but there's no way I'd order that blind. Thanks for the thought though, brother.



Shask said:


> Maybe just string your Baritone Ibanez up like the top 6 on an 8 string?
> 
> I ran into an Agile Intrepid 8 string the other day at GC. I just had to mess with it for minute. Just trying to fret the top string was giving me wrist pains. I came home and looked it up... looks like it was 28.3" scale or something. Neck was kind of like a Schecter or Jackson-ish shape. It actually didn't feel bad at all, but 8's are definitely not gonna work for me. I have thought about a Baritone 6 string like you have, and stringing it up like the top 6 on an 8.



Yeah but then I'd lose my baritone. I love my baritone. Like, a LOT. That thing is perfect for me...

I've actually thought about grabbing another M80M and having a luthier friend add some beef to the neck...making it fatter front to back. We've talked about this before.....I can do thin and I can do flat, but I can't do both....I loved everything about the M80M except how thin and flat the neck was....I think the baritone neck I have in an 8 would rule all...


----------



## protest

I actually have an 8 I'm trying to sell, but it's an Ibanez. I will say this though, it was the first Ibanez I played that didn't hurt my wrist after like 20 minutes. 8's just aren't for me though. I actually went to Sam Ash and saw/played the 6 string version. I would have bought it if it had a hard tail...all of my guitars have trems.

It's a nice looking guitar though


----------



## asher

I totally get the looks thing man, it's just that the Endurneck is so goddamn comfy 

I suppose you could look into getting someone to make a traditional shape 8 string with the Endurneck and FF, or an Endurneck replacement neck.

Aren't we supposed to be getting the OS 8 this summer? They have a handy 2 week return period you can use to see if you like the neck and then send it back 

What about the Carvin 8 neck profile?


----------



## ncfiala

Well since I just snagged a Kemper Powerhead on ebay my next gear purchase won't be for awhile. At least a week


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

steinmetzify said:


> Been kinda thinking about another 8...problem is I've already tried the M80M and while I really dug the scale and the tones, I didn't really get along with the neck...like, at all. Be cool to have an 8 around to mess with, but I'd want it to be something I could be comfortable playing for longer periods of time if inspiration hit or I wanted to do a jam with it....ideas?



Carvin? They have a couple of different neck profile options depending on what you want. I played a couple of DC800 models a good while back and they were really comfortable


----------



## Steinmetzify

asher said:


> I totally get the looks thing man, it's just that the Endurneck is so goddamn comfy
> I suppose you could look into getting someone to make a traditional shape 8 string with the Endurneck and FF, or an Endurneck replacement neck.
> Aren't we supposed to be getting the OS 8 this summer? They have a handy 2 week return period you can use to see if you like the neck and then send it back
> 
> *What about the Carvin 8 neck profile*?


 
I threw my local luthier a text to see what he'd recommend, either just making me a new neck with my preferred shape or adding onto the existing M80M neck to add some depth...Carvin is an interesting option but I've never played one and have no idea what their necks are like...



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Carvin? They have a couple of different neck profile options depending on what you want. I played a couple of DC800 models a good while back and they were really comfortable


 
Comfortable how? As in not flat and thin? I know it seems weird to ERG people but I really want a giant fat front to back neck on an 8 string...I think I'd play it a lot more that way...as it is, I'd play the M80M for about 20-30 minutes and then put it down and massage my wrist for half an hour lol.....just can't do flat and thin....my baritone neck as an 8 would be friggin perfect...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Definitely not flat OR thin. 

From what I remember, the DC800 neck was a medium C shape instead of a thin D shape like an Ibby. The profile fills your hand nicely, but it's not massive like a baseball bat and doesn't inhibit fast playing. Much more comfortable than fighting the shoulders on an Ibby neck IMO


----------



## vividox

Torpedo Reload
Boss GE7
Keely 4-Knob Compressor

All on the way. I'm taking the day off work tomorrow to play. It will be like a midweek Christmas.


----------



## lewis

vividox said:


> Torpedo Reload
> Boss GE7
> Keely 4-Knob Compressor
> 
> All on the way. I'm taking the day off work tomorrow to play. It will be like a midweek Christmas.



I own the 4knob. Its amazing 

Mine is going to have to be a Kemper and the Airis Savage Drive 2.0 with tight knob


----------



## vividox

lewis said:


> I own the 4knob. Its amazing


Yeah, I never really thought I needed a compressor stomp box, but I checked out some demos and was blown away. That is a game-changing sculptor of tone.


----------



## Fathand

I think I need a Vigier Excalibur of some sorts to enter my life. As soon as possible.


----------



## vividox

vividox said:


> Torpedo Reload
> Boss GE7
> Keely 4-Knob Compressor


All of this stuff is awesome.

Only thing I need now is monitors. Right now I'm looking at the Yamaha HS7s, but it will probably be awhile (read: I need to move into a bigger house before they will fit in my studio space) before I get them.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well, my DC7X is scheduled for delivery tomorrow 

I also finally got my Dominion/Gravity Storm set, though I won't be able to install them into my TL60 until I get some new pickup rings in the mail next week.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i just picked up another supra...time to sell gear


----------



## big_aug

Just preordered a Line 6 Helix. I'll be looking to pick up an eight string next.


----------



## rokket2005

I just got a Mojave Ma-300, I'd like to get an eq next, looking at the warm audio pultec clones or the jdk stuff.

Not gear related, but I'm totally getting a pair of katanas this summer too.


----------



## Aso

I've strayed from the pack and just picked up both Metal SDXs for superior drummer and I went out and got a Joey Jordison Pearl snare drum along with a stand a throne. Figured no more guitar gear until my Custom Select Jackson is payed for and has arrived. Only six months to go.


----------



## Gmork

guy is willing to sell me his dual rec for $400 plus $400 worth of trades since he needs to pay rent!!! bunch of stuff lying around my place that i dont touch. so basicly im getting it for $400 !!! SO excited. hoping to unleash my master plan of splitting my signal to the dual rec and my 6505 for the deadliest tone human has ever heard before having their head explode due to awesomeness


----------



## texshred777

Orange TH30 is looking more and more likely.

Assuming I don't find a TBR-1SL available somewhere when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## Shask

Gmork said:


> guy is willing to sell me his dual rec for $400 plus $400 worth of trades since he needs to pay rent!!! bunch of stuff lying around my place that i dont touch. so basicly im getting it for $400 !!! SO excited. hoping to unleash my master plan of splitting my signal to the dual rec and my 6505 for the deadliest tone human has ever heard before having their head explode due to awesomeness



Back when I had a lot of tube heads I used to run a 5150 and Triple Rectifier together. FOOKIN HEAVY!! That is one of the biggest "wall of sound" tones I ever had. Those amps go well together. Super loud, but super heavy sounding.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spent the last few days with the DC7X as much as I could when I wasn't working, and I've gotta say it's the best 7 I've tried! Quality and playability are on par with EBMM, but the scale and neck shape are more suited to my preferences. I'm still planning on taking good *phone* pictures and writing up an NGD thread, but I'm gonna wait a few days since I still need to set it up to my prefered gauges. I will say that the stock Lithium pickups are killer! Aggression and punch almost as brutal as the M7, but with a vocal midrange character that I dig a lot. Maybe a little bit of harshness in the upper highs, but I may take out the treble bleed cap to see if that takes some of it away. Definitely going to be putting on a black Dimarzio Clip Lock strap like I do with all of my guitars (except for one guitar that has a white one  )

As for the Dominion/Gravity Storm, it's gonna be a week or so longer before I can get them installed since the pickup rings I ordered ended up being the wrong size and style  some "universal" set that was  after much careful measuring and analysis, I think I've got the right ones ordered now


----------



## jbealsmusic

For guitars? I'm trying to re-build the set I had to sell 10 years ago. Need a decent bass, acoustic, acoustic/electric, and modeling guitar. Probably a Spector, Yamaha, Taylor, and JTV Variax.

For other gear, the Line 6 Helix or the FAS AX-8. It depends entirely on the price point of the AX-8.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Been planning my the mini pedal board for my Yamaha THR10. The whole rig will end up being transportable in a single backpack! 

So far I already have the Tube Screamer and Flashback mini. Will be getting next:

TC Electronics Ditto mini
Mooer Noise Killer (or Rocktron Hush mini)
Xotic SP Compressor
One Spot multi-plug 5

Been thinking about it a lot so I made a mockup while saving up. It's to scale.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

At the rate im going this year, a new wife. 

Taxes bought me a DC7X, traded an Agile 727 for an Ibby RG7321 & RG8, bought a Line 6 HD Pro X and power amp, new rack, Bought an Ibanez S670pb, then rescued an S7420, got an Ibanez RG7(620/420 mij), and barely just bought a BKP Juggernaut set. Oh, and a new bridge for the jap RG. 

But next is maybe an Axe Fx II. Or an Agile Pendulum.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've been playing the Dominion/Gravity Storm pair for a bit now, and I've gotta say they're simply killer! I'll be making an NPD thread soon for them with actual detail haha

Also...it seems I've purchased a Kemper rack and Matrix power amp   I should be getting it within the next week, though I'll be out of town for a few days and may not be able to try it out for a few days after that  

I've been GAS'n for a good modeler for a while now since I'm living in a small apartment at college this fall and neither my 5153 or 6505 are optimal size-wise or for bedroom/silent playing. Plus I want to start recording song ideas and maybe some covers, so the USB connectivity of a POD, Axe FX, or Kemper would be super simple for that. I chose to go with a Kemper because I have simple taste overall; just a killer amp, some basic effects, and a good cab. I felt that an Axe FX, while offering great amp modeling, would be overkill with effects and I'd go crazy tweaking. A POD would be good and simple, but wouldn't have as many amp models to choose from, plus the built-in cabs are kind of lackluster from what I've heard and tried. The Kemper seems like the best option for what I really need. Stoked on it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

NOICE man! Have to throw up some clips when you get it!

Bought another 8....this one has a different type of bridge, might have to grab a Hipshot 8 and drill some holes...pursuant to the last time I posted in here about one, it's supposed to have a fatter neck than the Ibby 8s; more like an LTD is what I was told and that sold me. See what happens.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> NOICE man! Have to throw up some clips when you get it!
> 
> Bought another 8....this one has a different type of bridge, might have to grab a Hipshot 8 and drill some holes...pursuant to the last time I posted in here about one, it's supposed to have a fatter neck than the Ibby 8s; more like an LTD is what I was told and that sold me. See what happens.



Which 8 did you get?

I think it would be fun to have an 8 around, but every time I try them I get a wrist cramp by just looking at them. I always think about taking a 7 and detuning it to F#, like tuning a 6 string down to be like the top 6 on a 7.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've been playing the Dominion/Gravity Storm pair for a bit now, and I've gotta say they're simply killer! I'll be making an NPD thread soon for them with actual detail haha
> 
> Also...it seems I've purchased a Kemper rack and Matrix power amp   I should be getting it within the next week, though I'll be out of town for a few days and may not be able to try it out for a few days after that
> 
> I've been GAS'n for a good modeler for a while now since I'm living in a small apartment at college this fall and neither my 5153 or 6505 are optimal size-wise or for bedroom/silent playing. Plus I want to start recording song ideas and maybe some covers, so the USB connectivity of a POD, Axe FX, or Kemper would be super simple for that. I chose to go with a Kemper because I have simple taste overall; just a killer amp, some basic effects, and a good cab. I felt that an Axe FX, while offering great amp modeling, would be overkill with effects and I'd go crazy tweaking. A POD would be good and simple, but wouldn't have as many amp models to choose from, plus the built-in cabs are kind of lackluster from what I've heard and tried. The Kemper seems like the best option for what I really need. Stoked on it!



Congrats! Let's see how you like that compared to the GSP1101!

I keep thinking about a Matrix myself. Kinda interested in the Freyette Power Station though also.

That should be a GREAT college rig! I remember I used a Rocktron Chameleon or Boss GX-700 into my home stereo


----------



## protest

Scored a brand new Marshall JVM 1 watt head from a Canadian store for $350.

I have a trade deal lined up with my 8 for nice 7. If that falls through though I'll just sell the 8, and probably won't put the money towards gear.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> Which 8 did you get?
> 
> I think it would be fun to have an 8 around, but every time I try them I get a wrist cramp by just looking at them. I always think about taking a 7 and detuning it to F#, like tuning a 6 string down to be like the top 6 on a 7.



That M8M copy that was in the classifieds....was cheap enough to keep around. I have enough guitars that it doesn't have to get played all the time, but like you said, I think it'd be fun to have around. I can play them for about a half an hour before the cramps set in.  

Locking tuners, M8 pickup, hard tail, etc...should be fun. I'll probably mess with it for a month or two and then send it off to a couple friends that wanted to try that pickup.


----------



## Vrollin

Just paid for a DD-500, on preorder, September can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Incoming: Panama Inferno 100.

Will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Vrollin

Black winter bridge pup on the way, also another ips decimator for the loop. Pending the sale of another guitar will bring most likely andother hard case for the other mmm1 and a celestion g12k100 to throw in my orange 2x12 closed back!


----------



## s2k9k

Used to have an RGD2127FX that I let go about a year ago. Really miss that guitar and now GASing for a RGD2127Z. Also need a good 212 combo amp. Been looking at that Blackstar HT Metal 60.


----------



## Curt

In that order. The Kemper may or may not happen, but I'm going along with the whole wishful thinking thing. The RG should be here next week.


----------



## Atix

My first tube amp stack, so exited


----------



## technomancer

BKP Warpigs with black bobbins and gold bolts for my PRS SCT... just not digging the Titans in that particular guitar.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Atix said:


> My first tube amp stack, so exited



I have a TH30. You will like it.


----------



## rokket2005

I just got a Warm Audio TB12. Pretty stoked to have another nice pre to work with. Was planning earlier in the year to get a VH4 this year, might have to move some other stuff for that to happen.


----------



## MattThePenguin

After waiting 5 months I got the text I've been waiting for. NGD imminent, ESPLTD(one of the high end ones)/Bareknuckle content.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Seymour Duncan OD805. Just saving up a little more.


----------



## Spicypickles

An interface will definitely be my next acquisition. After that, I seriously need to upgrade my rig setup, as its basically nonexistent at this point.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've spent a little bit of time with the Kemper/Matrix and I'm really liking them so far  I just picked up a cable to link it to my computer, so I'll be able to download profiles and use the rig manager to get more experience with the unit. Gonna have to get an interface before I can record, though, so I'll likely be saving up for a Focusrite 6i6 since a friend of mine has had great results with one. 

I'm also going to be on the lookout for a 4 unit rack locally, though I can't decide if I want to go with a regular molded plastic one or a soft bag style. The guy I bought the Kemper from included a 3U headshell case, which is cool, but it doesn't have lids and right now I just have the power amp resting on top of it.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I've got an old Ibanez MIJ Roadstar 2 coming in the mail tomorrow i think, scored on ebay from an estate sale - one of those "i'll throw out a bid"..."oh sh*t i won" type purchases. Still haven't figured out what to tell the wife when the box comes!



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm also going to be on the lookout for a 4 unit rack locally, though I can't decide if I want to go with a regular molded plastic one or a soft bag style.



I'd get the molded case. I've had both, and the whole time i had the bag version, the look of it just bothered me when stacked up with my rig, and it really was not that much more convenient.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Randall Satan.


----------



## Aso

Jackson King V custom select with mahogany wings single hum and silverburst. Now to begin the wait


----------



## AndimalFresh

I dont know if it will be a Sixer or Seven but I plan on going into Carvin HQ in Oct when my gf and kids visit San Diego in the fall and my son (hes' 3) and I are gonna drop some serious coin.


----------



## Given To Fly

Strings.


----------



## Aso

Given To Fly said:


> Strings.



I need to get back to the strings and picks purchasing instead of getting more guitars or amps. So much easier on the wallet


----------



## TheUnvanquished

I just ordered a custom Carvin/Kiesel guitar about a week ago. I'm hoping to be blown away by my first Carvin. So that is incoming soon. I plan to put a NGD post here on SS.org when I receive it.

I'm really fiending for one of these:Vox AC30C2 2x12" 30 Watt Tube Combo - Black | Sweetwater.com

OR its Alnico Blue speaker loaded friend, which is a few hundred dollars more...


----------



## big_aug

Strandberg Boden OS 7



Aso said:


> I need to get back to the strings and picks purchasing instead of getting more guitars or amps. So much easier on the wallet



God so much this


----------



## CTHB182




----------



## seanseanhd

Just ordered a 5150 Amp and Les Paul Traditional well see how that combination works out. still gassing for a Mark V though.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Which version of the 5150? Block Letter, Script, Mark II, or EVH 5153? They're all killer amps, but we're gear nerds on here after all  should sound sweet with a chunky LP in front!

I used to own a Mark V and it's still one of my favorite amps ever, I just needed money more than a second amp at the time  selling it was one of my big regrets and I hope to own another someday


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Right now I am hoping some one locally would offer me a sweet trade for my Mockingbird, But mainly looking for a sweet Ibanez or Jackson.


----------



## Hajtosek

But seriously i'm hunting for one till mid of July... Can't wait till i will finally place an order.


----------



## Fathand

A semi-hollow / hollow Jazz guitar or the new Gibson LP CM model. Can't decide yet, but who cares - it's a problem I can live with.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Mostly in that order:

- ISP decimator
- Line 6 g30 Wireless
- Tech 21 Bass Sans Amp
- 2x12 cab, probably Mesa
- Seymour Duncan distortion zebra pickups
- a 5 string bass, probably a Schecter P-Custom
- Two Notes Torpedo live (unless I find a cheaper alternative that sounds good)
- Schecter Banshee 6 or an LTD MH 1001


----------



## rokket2005

I'd really love to get a Dave Smith Poly Evolver and also a Top Hat King Royale, but my mom also is going to need a new hip at some point in the not too distant future, and if I have to I'd sell all my gear in an instant to do that for her.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

rokket2005 said:


> I'd really love to get a Dave Smith Poly Evolver and also a Top Hat King Royale, but my mom also is going to need a new hip at some point in the not too distant future, and if I have to I'd sell all my gear in an instant to do that for her.



you da man!


----------



## SqWark

Ran Crusher 6 string


----------



## Ericjutsu

Yamaha HS subwoofer for my HS7s
More material for making acoustic panels
various accessories like cables,strings,etc
Line 6 Helix unless the high gain tones sound bad(will find out soon I'm sure)
6 string bass
ATH M50X headphones


----------



## cheosamad21

For sure trying to get a Schecter KM6 and a Banshee Passive 8 string and jugg swap both of them so I have a full 6-7-8 family.


----------



## Iamatlas

I'm in the process of getting an Ormsby HypeGTR, and a Vellone 7 string Grand Auditorium acoustic.

Super excited about them both!


----------



## Jake

I still really really wanna go all out on a Carvin build, and I mean all out 

I really want something like this 




I'd imagine they could pull that finish off on a CT6 as long as I'm willing to spend the money haha


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Jake said:


> I still really really wanna go all out on a Carvin build, and I mean all out
> 
> I really want something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they could pull that finish off on a CT6 as long as I'm willing to spend the money haha



that looks sweeeeet!


----------



## Vrollin

While I have DD500 on pre order, im considering cancelling that one and laying down the dollars for a helix floor unit....


----------



## celticelk

A Yamaha THR10. I really need something for headphone practice and possibly recording that will still play well with my pedalboard.


----------



## Jake

Well actually since I landed my first big boy job.. 

I'm thinking I might just put a decent amount away every paycheck and finally get myself that JPX I never got.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR-S in black 
Flux Liquid Ambiance ( not holding my breath on that one  ) 
Big Sky or Eventide Space ( since the Flux probably will never materialize)
Souldier strap ( owls... no idea why but I like that design)


----------



## Vrollin

Confirmed getting my hand on one of the first of these in Australia





And a pair of these





Gonna be the best early christmas in October ever!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ balla status fo sho...


----------



## Vrollin

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ balla status fo sho...



Haha, More like the I sold two guitars and a heap of .... I never thought I would status lol


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I just picked up a ROMpler and holy crap is it fun to just make some music that isn't metal/rock oriented.
Here's a sound bank preview:


----------



## Steinmetzify

ThePhilosopher said:


> I just picked up a ROMpler and holy crap is it fun to just make some music that isn't metal/rock oriented.
> Here's a sound bank preview:




This is so dope...

EDIT: no use without Reason. Argh.


----------



## stevexc

A lower wattage tube combo.

Right now, it's most likely the Peavey Valveking II 50 watt which not only does everything I want it to, but sounds great as well. Only downside is that it's on clearance and I can't necessarily get a bro discount on it if it's even still there when I go to buy it.

Otherwise, it'll probably be a Blackstar HT-5 or HT-20 which have MOST of the features I want (and seem to sound alright although I haven't been able to test them out) or the Marshall DSL15C (while I've only played the 5-watt version, it sounded great, but was pretty sorely lacking in features).

Although I just recently realized that the Randall RD20-112 would probably work well for me, and I know that the smaller RD1H (or 5H, I forget) that I played actually sounded pretty good. I can't get my discount on that either, but it might be cheap enough to balance out.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

steinmetzify said:


> This is so dope...
> 
> EDIT: no use without Reason. Argh.



I'm pretty sure it's fairly similar to the Nexus2 VST or Virus TI series.


----------



## downburst82

Next purchase will be a reverb pedal. Its looking like I might score a Mr black eterna this afternoon 

*edit* I did


----------



## Shask

ThePhilosopher said:


> I just picked up a ROMpler and holy crap is it fun to just make some music that isn't metal/rock oriented.
> Here's a sound bank preview:




ROMplers can be so fun. I have an old Roland JV-1080 that I will plug in from time to time and screw around with for hours.

I can also do that with Kontakt or Reaktor. I love to just sit and make noises for hours.......


----------



## Steinmetzify

Need new pickups. Acquired another MTM2 and it's got an 81/60 set in it. Might try a Het Set in that one too, I dig it in my gold top.


----------



## elkinz

Either an aguilar tone hammer 500 for my bass, the darkglass super symmetry pedal, or a line 6 helix haha. But all are far away :c


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Odered a pair of M50X's


----------



## Steinmetzify

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Odered a pair of M50X's



Badass. Love mine.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Headphones came in earlier today, loving them so far! I'm coming from a pair of $30 Skullcandy earbuds, so these are a huge step up in every regard  

Really wide stereo field, great clarity, and they keep good separation at higher volumes. Plus from what I've read they'll get even better as I break them in. Great for general listening, too!

I've been using them with the headphone output of my Kemper and it's never sounded better. I've had to tweak a lot of my presets, but that was to be expected.


----------



## protest

It's been decided. I'm getting another Mark IV.


----------



## stevexc

Went back to the shop this weekend and tried everything out again.

Definitely getting the Valveking II 50.

The Blackstars didn't get me quite enough gain - I could barely get there with it dimed and an OD pedal. The Valveking however had no issues with it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Headphones came in earlier today, loving them so far! I'm coming from a pair of $30 Skullcandy earbuds, so these are a huge step up in every regard
> 
> Really wide stereo field, great clarity, and they keep good separation at higher volumes. Plus from what I've read they'll get even better as I break them in. Great for general listening, too!
> 
> I've been using them with the headphone output of my Kemper and it's never sounded better. I've had to tweak a lot of my presets, but that was to be expected.



Dude I was shocked at what I was recording thinking it sounded good before I got those. My tone has improved greatly lol.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Same! Everything sounds more life-like and I can hear more nuances as opposed to just a "good" modeler type of sound. 

Can't wait to get an interface and start recording at least some demos of the KPA


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Same! Everything sounds more life-like and I can hear more nuances as opposed to just a "good" modeler type of sound.
> 
> Can't wait to get an interface and start recording at least some demos of the KPA



I kinda want to order a pair of those also! If I decide to upgrade my headphones, those are the ones I plan to get!


----------



## Kryss

just ordered Jason becker perpetual burn bridge pickup, a crunchlab/liquifire combo pickup set and after I drop those in I plan on dropping kahler on my mockingbird next. might convert my rg 7 string trems from floyds to kahlers too. probably the only mods i'll do on my guitars in the near future. looking at expanding the bands PA out next. trying to get us to the point where we can bring our own sound/lights and run everything with total control.


----------



## DarkNe0

Boogie Mark V on the way home!


----------



## ESPImperium

Just bought one of these:







Delivery will be early next week.


----------



## DarkNe0

ESPImperium said:


> Just bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery will be early next week.



These little amps always interested me. Post some clips when you get it!


----------



## asher

Cash, in exchange for equipment


----------



## broj15

still on the never ending quest for a RG565 with a lo pro.


----------



## MoshJosh

Just put on down payment on one of these bad boys at a local shop!





Pretty stoked! I have a Duncan Custom Hybrid Trem-Bucker I plan on putting in the bridge, still not sure on the neck.


----------



## ESPImperium

DarkNe0 said:


> These little amps always interested me. Post some clips when you get it!



I will try to, It may even be my first YouTube video that doesn't have a copyright claim or strike against it.

I know it won't have much of a clean channel, but i didn't buy it for that. It will also be a good enough amp until i decide what Mesa 25W i want.


----------



## MitchBTB

Trying to convince myself to drop the $$$ on a new Axe FX II XL+
But they're nearly $4K here in Aus....


----------



## celticelk

A multi-function delay. Probably a TimeFactor, although I keep looking at the new Boss DD-500, even though some aspects of the design really bug me. (And dear gods, is the manual awful. Thoroughly ruined by Eventide's documentation by now.)


----------



## DarkNe0

Probably an Amptweaker Tightdrive Pro after my Mark V arrives...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thinking about a McCarty...haven't decided yet and I'm more in offloading mode anyway, but I found a sick one in silverburst...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I don't have a McCarty. Or a DGT for that matter.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Me neither mang; might rectify it soon though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unless something happens at the last minute, like what happened with the Aria, I shall have a POD HD within my hands in the next couple of weeks. Excited to finally not be tied to my computer anymore. 

And I need to stop planning ahead, because it most of the time never happens, but I also plan on getting a black H-S-S pre-loaded Dragonfire pickguard with white pickups for my Squier, because I'm DYING for a tighter tone for my Strat, as well as a middle and neck pickup. And if that all goes well, then there's getting an EMG 81(X) for my Schecter so my main guitars finally have neck pickups.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

High Plains Drifter said:


> Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR-S in black
> Flux Liquid Ambiance ( not holding my breath on that one  )
> Big Sky or Eventide Space ( since the Flux probably will never materialize)
> Souldier strap ( owls... no idea why but I like that design)



Haven't made any progress on this list but found something I might have to have:


----------



## Fretless

I am really looking into the idea of getting a strymon bigsky.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I love reverb and have been considering a Big Sky as well  the reverbs in my Kemper are limited, and my G Major and Hall of Fame only really have "standard" types of reverbs, so I'd really like to go all-out on the Strymon once I can justify the price or find the right used deal.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

From what I've seen on Reverb, the used Big Sky's don't last long and aren't very deeply discounted if in good shape. 

If I do it, I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and commit myself to spending the full price of admission. 

I'm currently looking at other pedals to see if I can get close to what the Big Sky offers... maybe by combining an Eterna Gold with a Super Moon or something like that but I dunno.


----------



## Beefmuffin

EBMM Majesty Artisan Series 7 String in Viola. Preordered since early August. Not sure if my mind can take much more of the wait though, won't be shipping till mid December.


----------



## Fretless

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I love reverb and have been considering a Big Sky as well  the reverbs in my Kemper are limited, and my G Major and Hall of Fame only really have "standard" types of reverbs, so I'd really like to go all-out on the Strymon once I can justify the price or find the right used deal.



Bigsky and timeline en route. ETA friday.

My friend last night was like, why use that if you have a kemper, I was like it takes 3 effects slots to make a good shimmer reverb, I'd rather have those spots free.

I am working on selling a revolver, and I will buy the mobius with the money I get from that.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Fretless said:


> Bigsky and timeline en route. ETA friday.



Nice!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Very nice. I haven't yet worked up the nerve to spend that kind of money, or on an H9. The Walrus Descent is providing hours of fun, though.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

I'm planning to get an Orange Micro Terror next week. I need a small head because I usually use BIAS or Jamup when I want to play guitar so my 2X12 never gets any use other than somewhere to put my consoles so I have room for my Tarantulas on my table


----------



## Contagion

Peavey 6505+..gonna try to run it through an Orange PPC-412.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Incoming. As soon as they (Japanese store) get back from holiday.

Oh, and since it's true, I have to say it: this is my first time trying Weed, lollers. (I'm a teetotaler in that regard, but I grew up in the 70's and saw my fair share of Cheech & Chong movies, so I still make those jokes.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I shall have a POD HD within my hands in the next couple of weeks.









Ordering it today 

once my paycheck actually goes through the bank

EDIT: It took 12 ....ing hours for the cash to clear. That's never happened to me when I made a cash deposit.  Oh well, I managed to order it before someone else took it.


----------



## Soubi7string

next buy is probably an SP Compressor and some sort of mini-pedal noise gate IF I need it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Nice! I love my SP comp


----------



## rokket2005

Got a Cascade Fathead today, nice to have a decent ribbon mic in the ol' mic locker.


----------



## Thrashman

A new bridge, pickup, headphones and a sound card. Poor life.


----------



## Jake

Money will be flowing a plenty soon so things are definitely coming 

It's not going to be an Ibanez though I promise 

Of course bills and car things are priority for the moment but good things are coming..like this


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Got a Panama 2x12 to go with my Inferno 100.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

freed up some cash with the sale of one of my guitars...

...what to do?


----------



## Kittenflower

Dingwall NG-2 Ferrari Red... I need one...


----------



## Lax

Jake said:


> Money will be flowing a plenty soon so things are definitely coming
> 
> It's not going to be an Ibanez though I promise
> 
> Of course bills and car things are priority for the moment but good things are coming..like this


Great guitar, thought I'm selling mine to get a majesty ^^


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> \
> Ordering it today




Aaaand I finally got it. 

...

Kinda.


----------



## Gmork

My next major purchase will probably be the new ibanez fanned 8 string!!!


----------



## ghostred7

Agile Pendulum 72527


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ghostred7 said:


> Agile Pendulum 72527



Holy ...., they finally released a proper budget one. 

Also, with the POD, I finally got it. BUT, they didn't send the power supply 

Sooo, I have to wait for them to ship it, or I'm gonna have to spend $40 on a brand new power supply, whiich will be my next purchase.


----------



## JPhoenix19

My next purchase will most likely be a double-bass pedal for my e-kit.


----------



## PBGas

Both on order along with the control! Going to be a painfully long wait!


----------



## MoshJosh

^^^ Honestly thinking about grabbing a Helix when I'm not broke.


----------



## PBGas

MoshJosh said:


> ^^^ Honestly thinking about grabbing a Helix when I'm not broke.



I sold my amp, cab and a couple of pedals to a friend over the weekend. I got a lot more than I expected and thus, was able to do this. Don't need anything for a couple of months. Going to run Bias FX for my small gigs. It has worked for my last couple without issue.


----------



## protest

I bought a Sunn Beta Bass at a yard sale for $15.


----------



## asher




----------



## stevexc

As soon as they come in at my local shop where I can get a deal.

...to go with my brand new amp ;D


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well I made a couple of somewhat impulse/unexpected purchases in the last few weeks  

A Dimarzio Dominion set, ISP Decimator II, MIJ Boss HM-2 mf666 and a Seymour Duncan 805. All of the pedals I've been kinda wanting for a while but decided to wait on good deals, all of which popped up within a few weeks of each other  the Dominion set was just a stupid good price and GAS took over. 

I promise once the 805 comes in the mail I'll be making a mass NGD thread for all of my various gear purchases from the last few months. It's gonna be a long one


----------



## 1b4n3z

Haven't had a seven for some time now, perhaps it's about time to rectify the situation. How does a JCRG7-1 sound? I think I'll grab one just for kicks


----------



## Bearitone

Refinish the top of my KM7 in a nice army-green


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just pulled the trigger on this: 

a 2015 Scheky Special Edition C-7 in classic see-thru blue.

I should see it in a couple days. Really excited. MOP vine inlay which I think is beautiful on the rosewood fret-board along with the chrome-plated tuners, pup covers, knobs, and Hipshot bridge complimenting the blue quilted maple arch-top. 

I'll have to get rid of my active Banshee-7 to make this happen but I think it's worth it.


----------



## vick1000

vick1000 said:


> Jackson SLATHX 3-8 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter




Trigger pulled today, ETA Friday.


----------



## Underworld

I'm having one of these (not this exact one) very, very soon!


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> Trigger pulled today, ETA Friday.



Could you do a NGD thread with a review and pics etc?. Im seriously GASing for one. Im after the version with the Duncan Nazgul/sentient set in


----------



## 1b4n3z

1b4n3z said:


> Haven't had a seven for some time now, perhaps it's about time to rectify the situation. How does a JCRG7-1 sound? I think I'll grab one just for kicks


 
Oh look -


----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> Could you do a NGD thread with a review and pics etc?. Im seriously GASing for one. Im after the version with the Duncan Nazgul/sentient set in



Sure, the one you're after is the quilted maple top...

Jackson SLATHX 3-8 Quilted Maple Top 8-String Electric Guitar Transparent Black | Guitar Center


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got sent the wrong power supply. Again. 

If I get sent the wrong one again, I'm just gonna buy one. If not, I'm buying the pre-loaded Dragonfire pickguard. 

If I end up liking the Screamers, I'm re-wiring my Schecter for passives and getting a set. If not, I'm gonna save up and either get a cheap Squier bass or Steven Slate drums.


----------



## rokket2005

Got a new strap and some more rack screws coming so that I can actually bolt all my rack stuff into my desk rather than have it just sit on top of each other. Also a TC Ditto so that I can tweak amps and my two notes when Im recording instead of having to record something, listen back, tweak, record again, and so on. Should make dialing in stuff super fun and easy and friendship for everyone!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this:
> 
> a 2015 Scheky Special Edition C-7 in classic see-thru blue.
> 
> I should see it in a couple days. Really excited. MOP vine inlay which I think is beautiful on the rosewood fret-board along with the chrome-plated tuners, pup covers, knobs, and Hipshot bridge complimenting the blue quilted maple arch-top.


Nice. Was just playing mine the other day. Will be curious how you find the pickup complement. (Which was my first criteria for purchase.)

Only my third blue guitar. Might have to do something about that.


----------



## DARK8

My next guitar will be a Schecter Banshee 8 Active Trans Black. I ordered it Monday and should be here Friday.


----------



## redstone

I'll probably go back to Fractal with the AX8.. Then I won't help racking a RAC12 MK-II and a Matrix GT together. Then I'll feel that weird urge to buy a new cab, probably a Diezel 2x12 FL or a Port City.. and place two Deeflexx Auras in front of it. Then I will make a super awesome patch, take a selfie with the rig, and sell my house. :/


----------



## Fathand

After some pondering, unless I buy another BC Rich, I'll start looking into a second amp purely for cleans. My JCM800KK does the crunch, but the cleans ain't what they need to be. A Vox, Fender or a Valvestate Marshall might do the trick. 

..But there's never enough guitars, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd say get a Fender. Tons and tons of clean headroom, especially a Silverface. 

Hell, get a Fender Frontman. I LOVED the cleans those amps had, even though they're solid state.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Dusty Chalk said:


> Nice. Was just playing mine the other day. Will be curious how you find the pickup complement. (Which was my first criteria for purchase.)
> 
> Only my third blue guitar. Might have to do something about that.



So... clean - the neck pup seems pretty bright ( through my VOX crap combo) but with some gain, bass, etc... it warms up. Not at all muddy.. to my ears anyway. 

The JB is okay... nothing that I could hear really stood out about it in this particular guitar. I doubt I'll replace it so nothing horrible about it... just meh. Lot of this could be related to my amp and having to keep it on the quiet side today due to my fiance's "monthly fright fest". 

I had a nice Marshall MG100DFX head & custom cabinet loaded with a pair of Vintage 30's... severely damaged in shipping so it went back and I'm having to keep using my crappy VOX AC-30. Unfortunately my amp funds were violently abducted by guitar pirates... never to be seen again. I'll have to wait awhile now before I can afford another head. May go with a Blackstar TVP and whatever cab... dunno. 

I think that pup combo works pretty well together, Pretty well-balanced pups imo.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Sucks about the pirates, but a VC30 isn't crap, is it? I still don't have a real Vox in my arsenal (of amps)...or is it just not to your liking (which is perfectly understandable -- I doubt it's to 50% of the population of guitarists' liking)?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Dusty Chalk said:


> Sucks about the pirates, but a VC30 isn't crap, is it? I still don't have a real Vox in my arsenal (of amps)...or is it just not to your liking (which is perfectly understandable -- I doubt it's to 50% of the population of guitarists' liking)?



For a practice/ rehearsal amp it's okay but it's just loaded with too many gimmicky features. I replaced the original speaker with an Eminence ( which sounds much better) and I replaced the tube with an Electro-Harmonix Mullard tube but at the end of the day it's still just a noisy little thing that can't take the place of a good quality head/ cabinet. I've also got a Roland Cube that sounds okay for a SS amp. I'll plug into that one when I get home later tonight and see if I notice any better dynamics with these pups. Right now this guitar sounds fine. I'm satisfied... just not thrilled.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If not, I'm buying the pre-loaded Dragonfire pickguard.



Coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ibanez RG752FX in subterrainian purple. 

I can't deny how much I like Ibby's. This will be my 3rd Ibanez ( sent the other two back) and hopefully the last guitar for a while. Wenge neck/ MIJ. I don't care for the fret-board dots but I can live with 'em if this one sounds and plays well. May eventually change the neck pup but we'll see. Really love this color and the simplicity of this particular model.


----------



## vick1000

vick1000 said:


> Trigger pulled today, ETA Friday.



Jackson SLATHX 3-8 8-String Electric Guitar Black | Guitar Center


Heads up, anyone considering these, mine came with Sentient-Nazgul combo, not Blackouts. Passive routes too. Maybe a good thing to some, I'm on the fence at the moment. Once I get my GSP1101 and dial in some patches, I'll make the final call.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Can't decide between a 6 string bass, higher-end 7, or an 8. Would love to figure it all out, but I'd love to have the cash to get any of them anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got the PG in Saturday. Doing more mods to the guitar, so I probably won't be able to test it until Sunday. 

On top of that, I'm probably gonna end up getting an EMG 81 + some extra parts for my Schecter. Been wanting to go that route for awhile now. 

And if I don't go that, I've been looking at one of these babies...







Gonna be a fun bass to mod.  I really want a J5 Tele, but I've been bassless for years, and REALLY need to get back into it.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I got a smoking deal on an ISP Theta Head.

I'm hoping once I finish offloading gear I'll have enough dough left over to buy a custom hipshot bridge with the graphtech ghost piezo's installed for my PRS Mushok.


This year has been bonkers for gear for me. Buying, selling, etc...


----------



## MatthewK

I'm trying to suppress GAS for an Explorer.


----------



## rokket2005

I saw Mew on Monday night, and now I'm kinda jonesing for a really nice 4 string pbass. This is after 6 years of waiting for the right 5 string stingray to pop up. Also some moog stuff, maybe a sub 37 or a little phatty, or a pair of the new mother 32's. They look pretty sweet too.


----------



## protest

Some dude on the gear page found a Mark IIc+ at a flea market. It's not relevant to this thread, but I needed to share it cause if I kept it inside, my brain would explode.


----------



## rokket2005

some serious unf incoming.....


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

A reverb pedal. I've wanted one all year and after listening to a hundred different types and going through tons of ideas I've pretty much settled that I want the Boss RV-6. I wanted something with some presets for both normal and ambient stuff and it's in my budget and I'm more likely to use all of the settings on it rather than some of its peers (like the Digitech Supernatural or TC Electronic T2). So I'm either gonna get it for christmas or get it in a few weeks if I hear back from one of the many jobs I've been applying to.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Went looking for an OD pedal, tried Seymour Duncan OD805 & MAXON 808, went home with a MAXON.


----------



## InFlames235

My KSR Gemini just shipped today. Incoming NAD in the next week or two .


----------



## russmuller

A Two Notes Engineering Torpedo Live. I needed some funds and decided to part ways with my Axe-FX II. So now that I'm playing a half stack in an apartment, it's a must if I don't want my neighbors to hate me.


----------



## 1-0-0-1-0-0-1

Fender Classic Player Jazzmaster. I've been eyeing one of these for well over a year now and it's about time I commit to one. The sunburst finish is nice and I was able to play one here locally, but the solid black Jazzmaster finish is really the one that speaks to me. When I do buy it I'll have to get a buzz stop roller to help mute the little string resonance past the bridge and maybe a Mastery bridge to go with it. I think it'd be fun to paint the headstock black as a little project once it's in hand because I like the way matching headstocks look  Another gear purchase would be an Earthquaker Devices Warden Compressor pedal. Played one and loved it, very versatile and it's definitely on my purchase list!


----------



## Obstsalat

orange 2x12 box and driftwood mini nightmare 

but first: let me save some money


----------



## InFlames235

russmuller said:


> A Two Notes Engineering Torpedo Live. I needed some funds and decided to part ways with my Axe-FX II. So now that I'm playing a half stack in an apartment, it's a must if I don't want my neighbors to hate me.



You will love it. It's the perfect combo because you can play a bit louder through your cab during the day and then when it gets to be later at night (or even Midnight!) you can plug into the Torpedo Live and keep on going. Love my Torpedo Live. I live in San Francisco, so being able to play silent is an absolute must out here.


----------



## theonlyway

Well I was going to bed last night and saw a Strymon Big Sky on eBay for 'buy it now' $350. The guy bought it in March and never used it. Brand new Big Sky for $350! I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## protest

InFlames235 said:


> My KSR Gemini just shipped today. Incoming NAD in the next week or two .



Awwwww Yeaaaaa


----------



## rokket2005

I got my new love, a Moog Sub 37, but sadly it showed up with 5(FIVE!) ....ing dead keys. So sad, going back Monday or Tuesday and hopefully they'll send me a new one that has a fully functioning keybed. The other 32 keys all sound ....ing amazing though!


----------



## Aso

I just put down a deposit with Sully for a Sully 624 made of mahogany with a schaller hannes. Really look forward to trying out a hannes bridge.


----------



## big_aug

Caparison Dellinger 7 FX AM. Really into these natural looking guitars right now. I have an Ibanez RG752wmfx which is gorgeous. I've always wanted a Caparuson without a Floyd.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I fell in love with the Blackstar ID:260. Have to sell my IRT Studio to get one, though.


----------



## Bloodshredder

big_aug said:


> Caparison Dellinger 7 FX AM. Really into these natural looking guitars right now. I have an Ibanez RG752wmfx which is gorgeous. I've always wanted a Caparuson without a Floyd.




Still saving up for a Capa, too -.-
If my bank account keeps on hating me, I'll check out the CII.....


----------



## vick1000

Incomnig, GC price matched zzsounds $549....

Schecter Banshee-8 Active Electric Guitar, 8-String, Transparent Black Burst


----------



## JPhoenix19

My next purchase will probably be a rug for my drum set, if that counts...

Otherwise I'm looking at grabbing a mesh head conversion kit so I can slammuh duh druhms all night long and be nowhere near as loud.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

A new wallet.

This one's empty.


----------



## Aso

JPhoenix19 said:


> My next purchase will probably be a rug for my drum set, if that counts...
> 
> Otherwise I'm looking at grabbing a mesh head conversion kit so I can slammuh duh druhms all night long and be nowhere near as loud.



My drum kit has a full set a of silent stroke heads and Zildjian LV80 cymbals. It's pretty dang quite and has allowed me to be able to practice with annoying the neighbors.


----------



## Sparkplug

definitely gassing for one of those new orange dark terror amps for home practicing.


----------



## Monsteri

Oh god yesss I want some orange now! Or maybe evertune bridge on my guitar..


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Getting a Boss GP-10+GK-3 pickup tomorrow... ready to turn my Strat into a über downtuned guitar with brooooootal distortion.


----------



## Duosphere

Last weekend I played a Randall Satan at a store.
I don't like Ola's music but that amp sounds........evil(duh) 
Seriously, being able to distort bass and high frequencies separate adds a lot of definition.In about 10 minutes or less I dialed a freakin' awesome heavy rhythm tone with no muddy low end or nasal mids, it just sounded...........evil!
This weekend I'll go to that store and will ask to record a bunch of riffs.
If they let me I'll post them for those who have interest in........Satan


----------



## Shroony

Probably a 25.5-26.5 skervesen nebelung 7 string and a raptor 25.5-26.5 6 string. I don't know when it will be, but I have a feeling that it's in a far future.


----------



## Shroony

Duosphere said:


> Last weekend I played a Randall Satan at a store.
> I don't like Ola's music but that amp sounds........evil(duh)
> Seriously, being able to distort bass and high frequencies separate adds a lot of definition.In about 10 minutes or less I dialed a freakin' awesome heavy rhythm tone with no muddy low end or nasal mids, it just sounded...........evil!
> This weekend I'll go to that store and will ask to record a bunch of riffs.
> If they let me I'll post them for those who have interest in........Satan


Dude, check Exit wounds by The Haunted (If you haven't already). I friggin LOVE that album!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Squier J is still looking on track, but I might change my mind at the last minute if I can find a decent 35''-scale bass.


----------



## Duosphere

Shroony said:


> Dude, check Exit wounds by The Haunted (If you haven't already). I friggin LOVE that album!!



Ok thanks but why are you telling me to try that album?
I never heard about that band so I just checked it out.
Sorry, I don't like that type of music, people screaming like Satan is not my cup of tea.Maybe in some parts like Labrie's solo albums.
Still thanks.


----------



## Shroony

Duosphere said:


> Ok thanks but why are you telling me to try that album?
> I never heard about that band so I just checked it out.
> Sorry, I don't like that type of music, people screaming like Satan is not my cup of tea.Maybe in some parts like Labrie's solo albums.
> Still thanks.


Ah, because you said you didn't like Ola's music. But if you don't like modern metal I get why you don't like Ola's music lol.


----------



## Duosphere

Shroony said:


> Ah, because you said you didn't like Ola's music. But if you don't like modern metal I get why you don't like Ola's music lol.



Are you saying all modern metal has a screaming Satan?


----------



## Shroony

Duosphere said:


> Are you saying all modern metal has a screaming Satan?


No, I should've said "this type of modern metal" :-/ ;-)


----------



## schecter19

I just bought a jeff loomis signature pedal and I'm hoping to get an acoustic guitar not sure of the type yet. I also plan to get jeffs signature seven string


----------



## soylentgreene

I'm currently gas'n for Victory Kracken. I'm loving the small design for a 50 watt head and they sound insane in the reviews. Gonna try to get to a US dealer and try em out \m/


----------



## Matt08642

Peavey 6505MH!

I need a head to go with my Mesa 1x12 cab. Right now I have a POD X3 going in to the power section of my old Peavey Rage 158, with the speaker output going to the Mesa cab. I need the real deal, please.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Just got the Boss GP-10 with the hex pickup... so much fun! Making a Strat sounding like a 7-string through a Bogner and a 8x12 speaker, so ridiculous  I have to play a bit the synths, programming patches may take quite some time. But I have the weekend in front.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Been waiting for one of these to pop up used for a good while, and today was the day! 

First fuzz, so I'm a bit curious on what to expect. But it does seem to sound quite good without all the buzzsaw nonsense a lot of other fuzzes has.


----------



## lewis

Mine will be a Kemper toaster version non powered. Im going to need to trade in 3 guitars and 1 amp for in store credit off the thing first.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Buddy of mine offered me a sick deal on an older McCarty...moving things around to snag it. Little beat but a player and I need some lower output pickup guitar in my life right now...everything I have is built around high gain and I'm playing clean for the first time in my life. Wish me luck!


----------



## EclecticFinn

I've got some TC Electronics pedals on my list. A Rottweiler, Flashback & Corona are tops now. I'm starting my first pedal board and these all seemed nice.


----------



## sefloval

EclecticFinn said:


> I've got some TC Electronics pedals on my list. A Rottweiler, Flashback & Corona are tops now. I'm starting my first pedal board and these all seemed nice.



Just a friendly word of caution on the Rottweiler. I traded an Overdrive for one recently and instantly wanted to get rid of it. The sound wasn't terrible, it's just that it doesn't do mid-gain at all. Even with the gain all the way down it's still pretty high gain. 

I traded it in for a TC Electronic Dark Matter and a MojoMojo. They are both going for $50.00 each which is a very good deal and you can boost the Dark Matter with the MojoMojo to get into higher gain with better clarity than the Rottweiler. 

I believe they discontinued the Rottweiler so you may have to pick one up used now. I don't want to discourage you....but try before you buy if you can


----------



## Spinedriver

steinmetzify said:


> Buddy of mine offered me a sick deal on an older McCarty...moving things around to snag it. Little beat but a player and I need some lower output pickup guitar in my life right now...everything I have is built around high gain and I'm playing clean for the first time in my life. Wish me luck!



I'm kinda-sorta in the same boat. The Fernandes Ravelle I just bought (I might add also that I've been jonesing for one of these for quite some time) came with a Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge bit the low end in it is pretty weak compared to the other two guitars that I have. The big decision is, do I swap the JB and keep everything "sort of the same" or do I keep the JB just to have some tonal variety. It's not that I don't like the tone of the JB, it's just different from what I'm used to.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Spinedriver said:


> I'm kinda-sorta in the same boat. The Fernandes Ravelle I just bought (I might add also that I've been jonesing for one of these for quite some time) came with a Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge bit the low end in it is pretty weak compared to the other two guitars that I have. The big decision is, do I swap the JB and keep everything "sort of the same" or do I keep the JB just to have some tonal variety. It's not that I don't like the tone of the JB, it's just different from what I'm used to.



JB is one of those pups I have to get used to every time. Sometimes I keep it, sometimes I don't. Mostly depends on tuning for me...if it's standard or drop D I can dig on it for quite a while. Last one I had came in my LPC and I wanted that guitar in drop C so it had to go. Low end falls apart and mushed out. I really like that pickup though...that sh*t is AIC for days. Turn up your bass!


----------



## Shask

Or you could replace that JB with a Custom and have a similar tone... only much better


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Should be here next week. I can't wait and I'm so glad that I was able to get one before they sold out. 3rd time's a charm I guess.


----------



## Spinedriver

steinmetzify said:


> JB is one of those pups I have to get used to every time. Sometimes I keep it, sometimes I don't. Mostly depends on tuning for me...if it's standard or drop D I can dig on it for quite a while. Last one I had came in my LPC and I wanted that guitar in drop C so it had to go. Low end falls apart and mushed out. I really like that pickup though...that sh*t is AIC for days. Turn up your bass!



I've only had it for a few days so it could be that since I've been using guitars equipped with a Duncan Invader for so long, the tone of the JB is a pretty radical shift. Looks like my next little project could be making up some new patches for the new guitar.


----------



## Spinedriver

Shask said:


> Or you could replace that JB with a Custom and have a similar tone... only much better



It'll be a snap because the shop where the guy makes them is only 2 kms away. The problem is that I just spent $500 on a new guitar and the wife would NOT be impressed to see me dropping another $125 on a pickup.

So, let's just say that it won't be happening for the forseeable future.  I was also toying with the idea of taking the Invader I have in my "el cheapo" guitar and putting that in and put the JB back in that one. I'll have to spend a little more time with it I think before I do any kind of surgery like that (the Ravelle has a tone knob that also acts as a coil tap by push/pull switch, so the wiring of an older pickup could be a bit tricky).


----------



## rokket2005

I bought one of those Mannmade bridges for my singlecut last night, should be a nice upgrade. Also, two mark ivs have popped up in the last day, both of which are in the price range where I've previously told myself I would buy them . UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## asher

rokket2005 said:


> I bought one of those Mannmade bridges for my singlecut last night, should be a nice upgrade. Also, two mark ivs have popped up in the last day, both of which are in the price range where I've previously told myself I would buy them . UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH



doooooeeeeeet


----------



## protest

I was set on buying a Mark IV, but then my wife and I decided to try to pay off like $30k in student loans/bills in the next 18 months. So naturally 2 Mark IVs pop up for under a grand the next week lol.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Dang, that's rough  set more goals for yourself! It helps the market for the rest of us


----------



## JEngelking

Might have to pick up a used RG8, I foolishly, out of curiosity, looked up how much they go for on GC used. I've already wanted one for a long time to try out 8's/a cool modding project, but damn the temptation is strong now.


----------



## Mmcgrouty

I've got the new Randall EOD coming Tuesday, I'm pretty excited about it. It should be right up my alley.


----------



## vick1000

Purchased...

Used Carvin Dc700 Satin Black Solid Body Electric Guitar | Guitar Center


----------



## Shask

vick1000 said:


> Purchased...
> 
> Used Carvin Dc700 Satin Black Solid Body Electric Guitar | Guitar Center



Nice! Good deal? Price isn't listed.


I am heavily considering ordering a satin black DC600 or DC700. They are sounding better and better every day!


----------



## rokket2005

I've got a pair of Carvin 7's that I really should sell. Haven't played either of them in like two years.


----------



## Duosphere

I'm dieing to buy a Jem OCR


----------



## vick1000

Shask said:


> Nice! Good deal? Price isn't listed.
> 
> 
> I am heavily considering ordering a satin black DC600 or DC700. They are sounding better and better every day!



$700 after tax and shipping. If it's a keeper, probably a bit more for fixing the electronics.


----------



## Fathand

Fathand said:


> After some pondering, unless I buy another BC Rich, I'll start looking into a second amp purely for cleans. My JCM800KK does the crunch, but the cleans ain't what they need to be. A Vox, Fender or a Valvestate Marshall might do the trick.
> 
> ..But there's never enough guitars, right?



...this did not happen. Traded my Gibson LP for some cash and a Dean ML (30th anniversary Import). It's all pointy guitars now (V, Stealth, ML), yeeeeeah. 

Maybe NOW I can go pick a clean amp, right?

EDIT: No, wait. I forgot I'm making the final payment on my finished Ran Crusher FT soon - that means it's officially going to be my next purchase.


----------



## Leberbs

Tech 21 VT Deluxe, TC polytune mini, pedalboard velco, a few tone city pedals, and a couple straps from etsy. 
I guess wood for my bass board? My uncle builds my pedal boards and racks. If anyone needs a simple pedal board, let me know. We'll talk designs and get you something built.

I found these guys for straps on etsy. I like handmade stuff. Check them out.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/couchguitarstraps
https://www.etsy.com/shop/JamzOriginals


----------



## Bloodshredder

Looking for a LP style guitar to tackle my more Rock oriented projects.
Also, I'm thinking of re-buying one of my past heads. Ubershall, VH4 or Pitbull.

But that is, as always, subject to change!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Last night I impulse-bought a used PRS SE Clint Lowery sig model  it was a really good price and already had upgraded pickups and a clip lock strap like I like, so that's incoming! 

I'm also purchasing a Grid Slammer and Tremonti wah today, so that's exciting too  I've been comparing all of my overdrives recently for the heck of it and the Grid Slammer looks promising. This will be my first wah pedal, too.


----------



## protest

Neighbor was throwing out her son's Behringer B212 powered speaker... so I got that for free.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

you guys have so much cool incoming gear...


----------



## MatthewK

Just a boost pedal (I'm thinking Pigtronix Class A Boost) and possibly some cables. If anything I need to get rid of .....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like I might be getting an Ibanez BTB200 next week.

EDIT: Aaand nevermind.  I bowed out since I heard too many quality issues. Gonna have to get a baritone bass another time.


----------



## MetalGuitarArmoury

Personally, I have a rig I like pretty well, but there's always more, isn't there? Here's my personal buying list (more like a Christmas wish list, I guess lol)

1. Randall 667 head.
2. Framus Dragon head
3. Marshall MF350 cabs 
4. Auralex soundproofing kit for my home studio
5. Rocktron Prophesy II multi-effects rack unit 

Now, to win the lottery.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Aaand nevermind.  I bowed out since I heard too many quality issues. Gonna have to get a baritone bass another time.



Welp, didn't get the BTB, but I got something cooler. 

I'm unsure what's next, though. Either a combo amp to power my POD HD, an EMG 81 for my Schecter, or a 5-string bass to go with my incoming one.


----------



## Aso

Finally found a Jackson COW and have it on the way. But now my 7421 needs to move on to make room.


----------



## robski92

I just recently bought a new 7 string, but what I really need is a noise gate for my 6505 and a delay pedal as well. I thinking about trying out that new noise gate that EHX released since it's really inexpensive and I'm not sure about what delay pedal I want quite yet.


----------



## rokket2005

Looking real hard at the Cantrell wah. I got my new bridge the other day and installed that. Pron ensues.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My Clint Lowery sig came in the mail the other day and it's killer! FedEx even managed to chip the headstock ................ sounds and plays like a guitar at least twice its price, though. Very pleased, plus I'm working on getting at least a bit of compensation from FedEx since it was sent insured for the full value I payed for it. 

As for my next purchase, there's a possibility that may trade my 6505 2x12 combo for a 120th anniversary Les Paul Studio Pro. I totally don't get along with LP's at all, but if nothing else it would be easier to sell/trade/ship than a heavy-ass tube combo amp. So that's cool. I've said it before, but I'm still planning on picking up a Scarlett 6i6 interface and a license to Reaper so I can start laying down some riff ideas and covers. Other than that, all I have planned out to buy is just small stuff like bulk cable/connectors, 9v cables for powering some pedals, and some velcro.


----------



## SqWark

I'm really liking the new Ibanez S5470M. Of course not released in the US :/


----------



## youngthrasher9

Next on the buying list:

A pair of Eminence speakers: a Texas Heat, and a Swamp Thang...


...for a super oversized 2x12 cab that I'm going to build. One of the many perks of having a father who plans on doing nothing but repair and build furniture when he retires is that there's no shortage of things like dovetailing jigs etc...

I have a custom tubescreamer coming that will be finished by the end of the year,

After that, I really want to buy my first fuzz pedal, a Death by Audio Fuzz War. For the doomz.


----------



## Matt08642

Just got a 6505MH, so probably a noise gate pedal


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im really diggin this, but i doubt i can pull it off with Christmas around the corner...and receiving it as a gift would be highly unlikely too.


----------



## jamesfarrell

Just got this. 






Just got this too, the one on the left. 






I'm so impressed by what that Amplifire does, I'm contemplating getting rid of the tube amp on the left and getting this.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well, I went through with the trade and now have the Gibson  it's pretty different from all of my other guitars and I'm planning on selling/trading it off in the near future, but for now at least I have another massive-sounding guitar with a pretty finish  

Still need to order the 9v cables and bulk cable/connectors. I'll probably also get an adapter so I can use two 9v outputs of my PP2+ combined into one 18v end. I've been curious to try my 805 overdrive at 18v for the extra headroom, so why not


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## tylerpond05

A JS1000....hopefully sometime.


----------



## rokket2005

An amp that I had been looking for for months but had kind of given up on finding just popped up. 


It should be here next week sometime I'd guess


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

High Plains Drifter said:


>



not a huge fan of sg's, but that white looks pretty rad...


----------



## rokket2005

Got my new amp in yesterday, and it's stupid awesome. 






Think I'm punching out of the game for a while. It's been real.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

M3CHK1LLA said:


> not a huge fan of sg's, but that white looks pretty rad...



Same here but this one is REAL special. This is the guitar that my fiance picked out ( out of approx 7-8 that I narrowed it down to) that will ultimately commemorate our marriage next year. So... I guess this is our wedding axe lol. 

My plans are to change out the pickups ( depending on how bad these Gibby pups sound) and to have a custom-engraved TR cover made ( with the date or our names or something like that), and to add some classy chrome or ebony knobs. 

This is my first venture into a neck profile like this and strings this heavy... but it's a leap of faith... I guess much like the plunge into the icy depths of matrimony. 

Anyway.. sorry for all the blah-blah-blah about this but I'm nervous as hell and kinda chatty on this subject lol.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I want to "finish" my pedalboard (which we all know never really happens) but I've wanted a reverb and tuner pedal for like a year now and I'm getting both of them for Christmas  Boss RV-6 reverb because I like the shimmer sound and I want some versatility, and the Korg Pitchblack because I need a tuner pedal in my rig and like how it looks.

Also I need an actual pedalboard. My stepdad is going to help me build one over my winter break.

After Christmas I'll have all of the essentials for my rig: tuner, overdrive, noise gate, delay, reverb.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

anyone else gassing for these jackson 
juggernauts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably either a power amp or lightweight bass amp to power my POD or a Peavey XXL. Decided to ditch the combo route. 

Or a new guitfiddle. Looking at either an Explorer variant or baritone.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

jamesfarrell said:


> Just got this too, the one on the left.




Dual or Triple? Multi-Watt? New or Used? Please tell more. .



I'm done with guitar stuff, enough is enough, and I'm plenty happy with the tones, that's why I've decided to get into drumming , so now my next gear will be a 19" a-custom crash to complete my small set.


----------



## Tr3vor

I was thinking I was gonna save up for a Helix, because I wanted something with lots of buttons and nice sounds to play with, but really, its way expensive for someone like me.

Instead I'll probably get a POD HD500x or something like that.


----------



## azyat

I so much enjoy playing my Regius 7 with a wenge neck that I'm thinking on taking on another Regius 7, but with a maple neck. I can anticipate the sound difference tonally-wise , but I'll appreciate if somebody share his personal experience.


----------



## Shask

Got some money, but instead of buying something awesome, this has been the year of buying all the small crap I always put off, but have wanted for a while.

Ordered a bunch of strings, a set of ATH-M50X headphones, Some locking tuners for my Gibson (old ones getting funky), a fret end file, and other computer related stuff. 

I may still order a new bridge and tuners for my RG7321, Tubes for my Recto, a new power transformer for my blowed-up Marshall clone, and whatever else I have forgotten about....


----------



## Chiba666

After selling my last Ibby and my Amp, Ive picked up an ESP LTD F-155DX as I've decided to get back into Bass.

Looking into a Tech 21 Sans amp as My Preamp and DI box


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Technically it's not my next purchase... just bought this PRS 277. It will hopefully be in my hands in 2-3 days:


----------



## Gravy Train

Wanting a MXR 5150 overdrive pedal to go with my newly picked up 6505 MH! The demos sound great and the built in gate is a huge plus. Just wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Still got my eye on a Randall Satan.
The amp fund is growing...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

High Plains Drifter said:


> Technically it's not my next purchase... just bought this PRS 277. It will hopefully be in my hands in 2-3 days:



nice...did you ever get this in?

post up a link to your ngd if you did.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

M3CHK1LLA said:


> nice...did you ever get this in?
> 
> post up a link to your ngd if you did.



Thanks, man. 

I did a NGD but some dude came in and instantly shot me down saying it was the worst NGD thread in the history of SSO. That kinda killed my enthusiasm. 

I love this 277 more than words can describe and it's not even a high-end PRS. The only thing that I can even begin to nitpick is the neck-heel. I'm used to a heel that transitions into the body more seamlessly. I don't know if all PRS guitars are done this way but it really doesn't affect access or comfort so I wouldn't say that's a complaint as much as just something that I noticed. 

I have some other thoughts on the PRS 277 baritone as well as the Yamaha THX10 that I received on the same day but I may just let that thread die off as I lick my wounds. 

Thanks again, brother.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna try to save up for either a Peavey Axceletator 5 or get a Schecter 5-string.

Most likely will get the Peavey because... I mean, ...., look how awesome this looks.







Oh, and a Behringer BDI pedal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Hardware coming in for a new parts build. Telemaster, CBS headstock neck from Warmoth, deciding on pickups still, but probably going to do a rail in the bridge as it still has to metal. 
Haven't got a giant pile of parts yet but they'll be coming...hard to believe it's been like a year since the last one. Got a serious design jones on right now...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Was going to order a 19" a-custom crash for my own Christmas gift, but yesterday when I seen the clearance sale on iron cobras and speed cobras for $119 (the best versions) I just couldn't pass it up. I went with the IC-900 powerglide. 
It'll likely feel plenty speedy enough after using the older cheap powerglide that came stock with my Tama set, which doesn't feel bad at all after loosening it almost all the way, it just is old and well worn with lots of extra wiggle.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Hardware coming in for a new parts build. Telemaster, CBS headstock neck from Warmoth, deciding on pickups still, but probably going to do a rail in the bridge as it still has to metal.
> Haven't got a giant pile of parts yet but they'll be coming...hard to believe it's been like a year since the last one. Got a serious design jones on right now...



That is cool. I dont know how you dont keep all these custom partscasters 


I have really been thinking lately that I think the next time I buy a guitar it will either be a Carvin, or a Warmoth. It just seems like I am getting so bored with the standard stuff I find at a store. I even went to Sweetwater the other day and got to play some nice stuff I never see locally like ESP E-II, EBMM Petrucci, Prestige Ibanez, etc.. was nice, but still didn't make me want to spend $2k on anything.....


----------



## ThePIGI King

An RG8...still. Does anybody know if a POD 2.0 tuner will accurately tune the F#? I have a bit of trouble with it and the low B on my 7, so I'm skeptical about it. Does anybody know a good, cheap tuner that could work with the F#? Maybe a used Pitchblack or something?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> That is cool. I dont know how you dont keep all these custom partscasters
> 
> 
> I have really been thinking lately that I think the next time I buy a guitar it will either be a Carvin, or a Warmoth. It just seems like I am getting so bored with the standard stuff I find at a store. I even went to Sweetwater the other day and got to play some nice stuff I never see locally like ESP E-II, EBMM Petrucci, Prestige Ibanez, etc.. was nice, but still didn't make me want to spend $2k on anything.....



Dude, I TRY but people keep offering me stuff for them....$, amps, other guitars, etc.....I'll probably end up keeping this one though, as I'm doing it around cleans. 

I hear you on the $...we have a platinum room at this GC here and nothing in there makes me want to spend $2-$6k lol...do up a Carvin or Warmoth to your specs and rock out sir.


----------



## Ericjutsu

ThePIGI King said:


> An RG8...still. Does anybody know if a POD 2.0 tuner will accurately tune the F#? I have a bit of trouble with it and the low B on my 7, so I'm skeptical about it. Does anybody know a good, cheap tuner that could work with the F#? Maybe a used Pitchblack or something?



you use the harmonic on the 12th fret to get it to register. Most tuners have an issue reading really low pitches.


----------



## protest

I kind of want a Jet City...well I kind of want a Soldano, but let's be reality here...


----------



## Aso

I recently picked up some more fuzz from Abominable Electronics






Think I need to stop with the pedals and just wait til my CS King V or Sully 624 gets finished.


----------



## technomancer

I have a Mesa Mark V and Mesa Recto 2x12 cab that should be arriving tomorrow 

I was getting too much Marshall style up in this bitch and needed some variety


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> I have a Mesa Mark V and Mesa Recto 2x12 cab that should be arriving tomorrow
> 
> I was getting too much Marshall style up in this bitch and needed some variety



I'm going to need a Mark V vs. KSR comparison report if you've gotten/still have your Ares.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I'm going to need a Mark V vs. KSR comparison report if you've gotten/still have your Ares.



The Mark V 25 and Ares had some similarities so I'm curious as well. I suspect the full size Mark might be a little bit different since the Ares currently has EL34s and the Mark is 6L6. That said the Ares has some of that Mark thickness depending on how it's dialed in.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn

Line 6 Helix Rack around April/May 2016. 

I want a high quality FX/Amping/ReAmping/Audio Interface solution all in one unit. This is the only thing that will do that for me.


----------



## Kashmir

2016 SG Supreme in Ocean Blue. I've always wanted an SG but with a more robust body and SG's are just begging for 24 frets.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> I did a NGD but some dude came in and instantly shot me down saying it was the worst NGD thread in the history of SSO. That kinda killed my enthusiasm.
> 
> I love this 277 more than words can describe and it's not even a high-end PRS. The only thing that I can even begin to nitpick is the neck-heel. I'm used to a heel that transitions into the body more seamlessly. I don't know if all PRS guitars are done this way but it really doesn't affect access or comfort so I wouldn't say that's a complaint as much as just something that I noticed.
> 
> I have some other thoughts on the PRS 277 baritone as well as the Yamaha THX10 that I received on the same day but I may just let that thread die off as I lick my wounds.
> 
> Thanks again, brother.



dont let that get you down...you fairly new here. i looked over the thread, they were just giving you a hard time because you didnt post up any pics to begin with. anyone who posts a ngd without pics gets that response...its all in good fun 

if i take time to open a thread and read about the specs, the story and details, then scroll down to see the pics and there are none, i usually post this...


----------



## Jake

A midi controller for my axe fx....after like a year 

I'm currently in a bidding war on a fcb1010 on ebay but even if I don't win it they're cheap as hell new so I might just get a new one, although the ground control pro is still tempting.

Gotta get myself something for Christmas I suppose


----------



## Shask

Jake said:


> A midi controller for my axe fx....after like a year
> 
> I'm currently in a bidding war on a fcb1010 on ebay but even if I don't win it they're cheap as hell new so I might just get a new one, although the ground control pro is still tempting.
> 
> Gotta get myself something for Christmas I suppose



I dont have one after several years!

I think if I got one, I would look heavily at BJ devices. Look great for the price, and not too huge like many of them out there.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im gonna sell a few thing to fund my next toy...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Nevermind. I got a bum deal. 

Bass is still on the list.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apparently following this week's theme, tomorrow I'm buying whatever plugin Toontrack runs a deal on.


----------



## ESPImperium

Seymour Duncan Liberator. Need it to get a guitar that will become a pickup test-bed up and running.


----------



## beerandbeards

Mesa Mark V 25


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Kiesel-Carvin Ultra V 7-string in flamed maple aqua burst.


----------



## Fretless

Next purchase will be an analog polysynth. I am still trying figure out which one I want, and am open to suggestions with reason behind them. I am currently looking at a DSI Prophet.


----------



## rokket2005

Fretless said:


> Next purchase will be an analog polysynth. I am still trying figure out which one I want, and am open to suggestions with reason behind them. I am currently looking at a DSI Prophet.



How many voices do you need and what type of sounds are you mainly looking for? Also what do you currently have for synths? DSI's stuff is awesome. I've been scoping for a Polyevolver for about a year, but it's much harder edged than the Prophets. Nothing sounds like an evolver. In terms of the Prophets I'd personally go P6>P12>P08 for in production ones. The P6 is awesome and very much on point with Prophet 5 sounds. The P12 is more modern and very cool, tons of uses, I think T Swift has like 3 or 4 of them in her band. I'm not personally interested in the P08 at all, though it could possibly be just because the other two overshadow is so much, and if they weren't in the picture perhaps I'd like the P08s. The older P600's are nice too for cheaper than other vintage polys, and it does a lot of what the Prophet 5 does. 

The New Roland JDxi is kind of cool looking to me too, but I haven't gotten to mess with one. It's also some sort of analog/digital hybrid too if I recollect. The old Jx-3Ps are really nice 6 voice polys too, pretty cheap as well. Or you could go full out Jupiter and have a studio centerpiece for the next 25 years. 

FWIW the only analog synth I own is a Moog Sub37 which is awesome and I love it, but it's mono/duoparaphonic. I have a Virus TI for poly sounds and a Nord Piano2 which has the sample library but no real synthesis function. Not a whole lot of analog polys ou there anymore without spending an arm and/or leg.


----------



## Fretless

rokket2005 said:


> How many voices do you need and what type of sounds are you mainly looking for? Also what do you currently have for synths? DSI's stuff is awesome. I've been scoping for a Polyevolver for about a year, but it's much harder edged than the Prophets. Nothing sounds like an evolver. In terms of the Prophets I'd personally go P6>P12>P08 for in production ones. The P6 is awesome and very much on point with Prophet 5 sounds. The P12 is more modern and very cool, tons of uses, I think T Swift has like 3 or 4 of them in her band. I'm not personally interested in the P08 at all, though it could possibly be just because the other two overshadow is so much, and if they weren't in the picture perhaps I'd like the P08s. The older P600's are nice too for cheaper than other vintage polys, and it does a lot of what the Prophet 5 does.
> 
> The New Roland JDxi is kind of cool looking to me too, but I haven't gotten to mess with one. It's also some sort of analog/digital hybrid too if I recollect. The old Jx-3Ps are really nice 6 voice polys too, pretty cheap as well. Or you could go full out Jupiter and have a studio centerpiece for the next 25 years.
> 
> FWIW the only analog synth I own is a Moog Sub37 which is awesome and I love it, but it's mono/duoparaphonic. I have a Virus TI for poly sounds and a Nord Piano2 which has the sample library but no real synthesis function. Not a whole lot of analog polys ou there anymore without spending an arm and/or leg.



I am looking for a polysynth for pads, and will hopefully get 8 voices (I meant to say prophet 08, but was distracted by a delicious milkshake) I am open to other options, even non analog ones, but the prophet 08 is the most appealing one for me now.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Been a bit since I sold my gear to pay some bills so I've gotta get a new rig when I can. Decided on a 6505mini running through an avatar 112(maybe 212). And either an epiphone lp pro or squier jazzmaster.


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> A midi controller for my axe fx....after like a year
> 
> I'm currently in a bidding war on a fcb1010 on ebay but even if I don't win it they're cheap as hell new so I might just get a new one, although the ground control pro is still tempting.
> 
> Gotta get myself something for Christmas I suppose



Welp I've been playing with my new fcb1010 all night so theres that 

god I'm an impulsive bastard sometimes lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, new piece of gear part two...

If this all works out this time, I'll have a bass I've been wanting for years.  

Knowing my luck, it'll probably be broken in half at the door.


----------



## TedintheShed

1x12 cabinets- either mini Recto's or Avatars.


----------



## ThePIGI King

My first bass...hopefully. That's only if GC loves me next time I go up and they have the one I want/can afford in stock. I need a bass. Gotta get my groove on so I can finish writing material!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I just picked up an EMG 81/60 set with all the electronics, minus a switch, that I'm going to install in my PRS Clint Lowery sig. It's currently got a Duncan Custom/Jazz pair which is awesome, but the CL is fairly dark and I'm thinking the EMG's will balance it out better. Plus I'm using it as a hardcore/metalcore guitar, so I might as well go for EMG's right?  might hook it up with the 18v mod, but I think I'll try them out stock for a bit first. 

The Duncans are going into my DKMG, and the Titan that I have in there now is going to be on the sideline for a bit until I get the matching neck so I can try the full pair in my TL60. Probably going to sell off the Liquifire that I have in the DKMG right now after all of this since I'm not really digging it like I used to. 

These last few weeks, I've really been playing with the idea of selling my Les Paul and Clint Lowery all together to fund/justify another Carvin; either a CT24 or DC600. Or if I want to go _really_ hard fanboy-style, I could also sell my RG7421XL and order either another DC7X or an AM7. As good as the Lowery, XL, and Les Paul are, I still always find myself gravitating towards my TL60 and DC7X the most since they have the best feel, fretwork, and overall sound. I figure I'd be better off eventually just biting the bullet and going all Carvin aside from my sentimental guitars (DKMG, RG5EX1, and RG7620) you know? I'd definitely wait for the new year to deal with any of that, though. Gives me a few weeks to mull it over and let the GAS build


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> These last few weeks, I've really been playing with the idea of selling my Les Paul and Clint Lowery all together to fund/justify another Carvin; either a CT24 or DC600. Or if I want to go _really_ hard fanboy-style, I could also sell my RG7421XL and order either another DC7X or an AM7. As good as the Lowery, XL, and Les Paul are, I still always find myself gravitating towards my TL60 and DC7X the most since they have the best feel, fretwork, and overall sound. I figure I'd be better off eventually just biting the bullet and going all Carvin aside from my sentimental guitars (DKMG, RG5EX1, and RG7620) you know? I'd definitely wait for the new year to deal with any of that, though. Gives me a few weeks to mull it over and let the GAS build



I am at the point where I am REALLY thinking about a DC600. I haven't played one, but it is like.... I am just bored of your typical off the shelf stuff. It seems like the next step. I am not even really playing my 7's much anymore. Preferring detuned 6's at the moment. So, kind of in the same spot 

My biggest issue is I have just been so busy lately to care. It could be awhile before I change up any gear.


----------



## Vrollin

1 by Celestion G12K100 to go in my Orange PPC212...


----------



## Aso

Seymour Duncan Retribution to put in my Jackson COW. For some reason I just feel this is wrong to do since Dino and Christian don't get along.


----------



## MoshJosh

After Christmas I plan on making a few purchases. First I'll finally pay off my custom/semi custom (gonna be surprise NGD), and if my other gear sells I plan on grabbing an RG550 and a Yamaha The 10th or 5 for living room jams.


----------



## Fretless

Ordered the prophet 08 that I wanted, now I am contemplating selling my kemper (I don't really play guitar much at the moment, so it kind of is just sitting there...) and with the money from that I could buy another synth. 
I also plan on getting a Strymon Mobius to complete my big strymon setup, which I will be using with my synth.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

Just ordered a PRS 2-ch Custom 50w head.


----------



## Aso

Drunk Christmas eve purusuing of eBay ended up with buying a B.C. Rich Warlock Mick Thomson


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, got my backup NBD. A Yamaha RBX775. 

Now I'm probably gonna grab a bass amp + cab. Not 100% sure yet.


----------



## aciek_l

This probalby will happen rather in 2017 than 2016, but:
-Kiesel Aries
-Fractal AX8


----------



## thraxil

I'm space constrained more than anything, and I've got a good Axe-Fx plus monitors setup that handles most of what I need. I just got an Orange Micro Dark for living room playing though and that's reignited things. So now I'm thinking about:

* small bass practice amp (thinking Orange Crush CR25BX)
* some of the other micro amps that are out now (Hotone, Mooer, etc.)
* a growing collection of cheapo joyo and caline pedals for additional flavor in the living room micro rig
* I backed the Fryette GP/DI kickstarter years ago and that's always been "right around the corner" but now they really are promising shipments beginning in a few "weeks" so maybe I'll actually have that soon.


----------



## protest

Decided to take a little Christmas bonus money and buy something instead of dumping it all into bills since it's the first bonus I've ever gotten, so I picked up a couple used pedals, DigiTech DL-8 and a Wampler Euphoria, and now I might grab a Hotone Purple Wind.

I'm looking forward to the DL-8. I hope the looping function will let me record something with the afterneath and then play something dry underneath the ahh...afterneath... so I can come up with some Opeth sounding interludes more easily.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

On the lookout for this setup.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Well, now that I have the Arturia V collection, my synth setup is pretty complete, so on the list next is room treatment for my home studio, and perhaps a Fernandes Sustainer or similar. For my shop, I might get a new hardwood workbench from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Accumulating parts for a Telemaster.....thinking DiMarzio Chopper and Area T are next...


----------



## dhgrind

i'm contemplating selling my AX-FX2 to either buy a tube preamp/power amp+ two notes torpedo, or possibly just an evh 5153 with a two notes and a 2x12 for live.

not sure which way to lean at this point.


----------



## Vrollin

Was going to be a PRS singlecut, buuuuut was pointed in the direction of an Ibanez SZ2020FM Prestige, so that is now as good as in the mail!


----------



## InFlames235

Pedals, pedals and more pedals. 2016 will be the Year of the Pedalboard for me. I'm already set with my amp and guitar setup (Besides maybe FINALLY getting a Strat in my collection) so now it's about refining my pedalboard and getting the most out of it possible.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

still contemplating what to do with my Christmas money...


----------



## protest

M3CHK1LLA said:


> still contemplating what to do with my Christmas money...



How much and what do you already own? You know we'll all gladly give you ways to spend your money as long as you agree to post pics.


----------



## tylerpond05

got the JS1000, now I need to replace my busted Digitech EX-7. I need at least a wah and a whammy. I'll prolly just end up getting a used EX-7 from guitar center, as they have the best used prices for EX-7's.


----------



## InFlames235

2016 is the year of the pedal for me haha I already have my perfect amp and two amazing guitars which are plenty for me so now my work turn towards my pedalboard


----------



## BHuard75

Picking up another 5153 stealth today. Pretty excited, got scumback m75s to pair with this oppose to V30 that drove me to rid myself of it last time.


----------



## Kobalt

Strap(s).

Trying to convince myself ClipLock's (the clip ends when the strap is off) aren't dangerous for guitar finishes.

Otherwise, unsure what to get. I gave away a brand new Dunlop D38 strap because the leather ends were so unacceptably rough, they were like scrubbing pads.


----------



## tylerpond05

Kobalt said:


> Strap(s).
> 
> Trying to convince myself ClipLock's (the clip ends when the strap is off) aren't dangerous for guitar finishes.
> 
> Otherwise, unsure what to get. I gave away a brand new Dunlop D38 strap because the leather ends were so unacceptably rough, they were like scrubbing pads.



I'd look into straptight straplocks, or the rubber circle things from fender. that way you can use a great strap and not worry about your guitar finish.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

protest said:


> How much and what do you already own? You know we'll all gladly give you ways to spend your money as long as you agree to post pics.



i currently have between 15-20 guitars...most of them in cases and rarely get played. im good on music stuff for now, so i may be getting new forgestar f14 wheels & tires for my xr.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

tylerpond05 said:


> I'd look into straptight straplocks, or the rubber circle things from fender. that way you can use a great strap and not worry about your guitar finish.



I just actually bought a pack of those rubber thingys on Reverb. Was like $7 for a 4-pack, but I've seen some 12-packs for the same price.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Kobalt said:


> Strap(s).
> 
> Trying to convince myself ClipLock's (the clip ends when the strap is off) aren't dangerous for guitar finishes.
> 
> Otherwise, unsure what to get. I gave away a brand new Dunlop D38 strap because the leather ends were so unacceptably rough, they were like scrubbing pads.



Even though I use the Dimarzio ClipLock straps on all of my guitars, I still think that the Schaller strap locks are solid  they're the only "regular" strap lock system I've used that never felt like they were about to give or fall apart. They also keep the strap itself a good bit away from the guitar's finish, so there's no problem with a rough strap end or friction. As a plus, they include/use a regular strap pin for when you want to use a different strap. I've never liked the idea of using the big rubber washers since they require unscrewing the strap pin screws to take off the strap, but I can't deny how well they work. 

As for the ClipLock straps, I find that as long as you're careful how you put the guitar in its case with the ends still hanging on, you won't have any problems with the clips damaging your finish. I've used them exclusively for a few years now and have yet to notice any scraping or imperfections an any of my guitars because of them. Plus they're rock solid and aren't flashy unless you get a wild color or design. 

I also used to have a Planet Waves locking strap, but found it to be clunky and it rubbed against my guitar's finish while Iwas moving/playing.


----------



## tylerpond05

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> . I've never liked the idea of using the big rubber washers since they require unscrewing the strap pin screws to take off the strap, but I can't deny how well they work.



I definitely did not remove my strap pins to put the rubber "locks" on my S7 and Ovation acoustic. they go on after you put the strap on. 

Anyway, another thing I'm looking into are the square Snark tuners for my Ibanez guitars that don't have enough room for the regular snark tuner.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, every time I saw someone use rubber washers, they just stretch them over the straps.


----------



## watson503

I've been stashing money away here and there and along with what I got this Christmas ordered something I've been jonesing for a few years now - a Jackson DK2M. First NGD for me in a couple of years coming some time next week and I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Kobalt

Also trying to figure out which is better of the two Planet Waves cables...American Stage or Custom Series. 

- American Stage has Neutrik connectors, with only the tip gold plated. Cheapest.
- Custom Series has its own connectors, all gold plated, and those anti-flex boots thingy. More expensive.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Kobalt said:


> Also trying to figure out which is better of the two Planet Waves cables...American Stage or Custom Series.
> 
> - American Stage has Neutrik connectors, with only the tip gold plated. Cheapest.
> - Custom Series has its own connectors, all gold plated, and those anti-flex boots thingy. More expensive.




 reminds me of this...


----------



## Jake




----------



## Kobalt

M3CHK1LLA said:


> reminds me of this...



You're right, I was overthinking it way too much. I just ordered the American Stage Series.


----------



## rokket2005

After looking at Avantone mixcubes for the past 5 months and being bewildered that when they come up used they are maybe $20 cheaper than new ones, I just bought one the of Behringer cubes. It's meant to sound bad anyway, right?


----------



## dhgrind

ts808 clone, delay, pedal board? and a ton of cables...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not exactly sure myself... Probably either a 2x12 or 4x12 extension cab for my amp, or a Gibson-style guitar of sorts like a V, Explorer, or Les Paul.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Picked up an amp I've been GAS'ing over for years, so that's exciting  won't say much more here as I want to do a proper NAD thread for it. 

As for my next purchase(s) I think I'll be keeping it small while I recoup a bit  some 9v cables for my pedal power supplies, strings, a 3 guitar rack stand for my school apartment, and maybe some new preamp tubes to roll through my amps.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Not even a week later and I've already deviated from the plan in my previous post  

I stopped in to a pawn shop that was on my way home from work today and rescued an old MIJ HM-2, along with an Eno Trouble overdrive (OCD clone) for a steal. I'd seen the HM-2 in there a few times over the last few months, but never jumped on it since I already had one. This time was the first time I'd seen the Trouble in there, as well as a handful of other mini, Boss, and beat up MXR pedals, and one of the employees said he could do a better price if I got more than one. I talked him down to $75 out the door for both  I figured I'd give the Trouble a shot since I've never tried an OCD, and with that kind of deal I could take a chance on it and sell it after the fact if it's not my thing. 

I haven't tried them out yet, but will later on tonight  I'll do a proper NPD if I like the Trouble, otherwise it may be a bit redundant to do one for just the HM-2 since I've already included my old one in a previous NPD thread.


----------



## InFlames235

I said I was done buying amps after my Mark V but, try as I might, I see a JP-2C in my future


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez Destroyer. DT50, DT200, DT300, DT500, DT420, DT520, DT700... any kind I can get my hand on.


----------



## Mprinsje

probably next month, gonna look at the local 2nd hand sites to see if there's any cool esp's/ltd's up for grabs. preferably an MH/Horizon


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez Destroyer. DT50, DT200, DT300, DT500, DT420, DT520, DT700... any kind I can get my hand on.



 took me forever to get my mij dt555bk...

...the first guitar that i had gas for so many years ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unfortunately, that's out my budget.  Those go for like $1000 - $2000 nowadays.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unfortunately, that's out my budget.  Those go for like $1000 - $2000 nowadays.



they are pretty rare to begin with and at the time they were going for $1200-$1800 depending on condition. the cheaper model dt155 (dot inlay & bolt-on) were going for $400-$800.

over the coarse of several years kept getting out bid by $5-$10 on ebay. then my wife finally gave me the ok to spend $2k for one, but by then they were going for more than that.

luckily i always had a search going so when one popped up i would ask the seller what they wanted for it. most would just say to let the bidding decide the price.

the guy that had the one i bought got a bunch of bids (around 15 or so, with 3 days to go and it was at $850ish). i contacted him and said he would take $1000 including shipping and i jumped on it. the wife was very happy to have saved a $1000+...and i was a very happy camper.

....i later spent that $1000 we saved on other guitars


----------



## Spicypickles

Spicypickles said:


> An interface will definitely be my next acquisition. After that, I seriously need to upgrade my rig setup, as its basically nonexistent at this point.



Ended up with a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4, but I still have no rig lol. Time to do some research on all that computer gear setup stuff you guys do.


I have literally no idea where to start though :/


----------



## feraledge

Leaning towards inevitable.


----------



## cult

I want one of these as well.

Next purchase is gonna be some empty 2x12" cab, so that I can throw my already broken in Celestion V30s in it.


----------



## Nitrobattery

feraledge said:


> Leaning towards inevitable.



Just picked up a Reload. Can't recommend the Two Notes stuff enough.


----------



## tender_insanity

I need a bass guitar so probably I'll be getting this one when I've some money =)


----------



## Fathand

Bought a Strat(ish guitar) and a new element for my broken 1x12" cab (Eminence Private Jack). Next purchase is going to be a Micro Terror and an OD pedal to go with that cab and guitar. 

I need something that can fit in a small place and be quiet if needed + can be mic'd for home recording.


----------



## InFlames235

feraledge said:


> Leaning towards inevitable.



Let me just throw some fuel on the flames here and say you NEED this thing in your life and it is, by far, the best piece of gear I've ever purchased


----------



## Leberbs

I'm in the process of trying out a bunch of pedals. Just buying up cheap used stuff on craigslist and ebay that look and sound interesting. Mostly in the market for a good drive and delay.
Also, has anyone tried the joyo amps? The Beale Street amp is on my radar...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i have 3 xiphos'...i forgot they made that 27 fret model until i saw a pic of one again...do want!


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> Leaning towards inevitable.



Bit the bullet. Selling my unused stuff for miking my cab, ditching those ambitions and being much more realistic. See you on Tuesday and hoping we get along well.


----------



## Fretless

Thinking about getting a mellotron. Would love to have a custom synth made, if anyone knows a company I could go to that makes custom synthesizers, shoot me a PM!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez Destroyer. DT50, DT200, DT300, DT500, DT420, DT520, DT700... any kind I can get my hand on.








May have just found one. Buying one when my next paycheck goes through.


----------



## protest

I have so many things to buy and no money to buy them with


----------



## MatthewK

I keep thinking about a Mini Rectifier lately. I'm really happy with my Tiny Terror and its Micro sidekicks, but so many of the dudes I've been into used a Recto and it's so iconic that I'd kind of like to have one.

Also, I've dreamt up this sort of hybrid between an old tele bridge and a gibson wraparound. I'm hoping someone out there in the world has had the same idea and made it already. I have a Squire Tele it might be fun to mod a bit.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> These last few weeks, I've really been playing with the idea of selling my Les Paul and Clint Lowery all together to fund/justify another Carvin; either a CT24 or DC600. Or if I want to go _really_ hard fanboy-style, I could also sell my RG7421XL and order either another DC7X or an AM7. As good as the Lowery, XL, and Les Paul are, I still always find myself gravitating towards my TL60 and DC7X the most since they have the best feel, fretwork, and overall sound. I figure I'd be better off eventually just biting the bullet and going all Carvin aside from my sentimental guitars (DKMG, RG5EX1, and RG7620) you know? I'd definitely wait for the new year to deal with any of that, though. Gives me a few weeks to mull it over and let the GAS build



Well I gave it some time into the new year and I've finally started putting forth some effort to get the Les Paul, Lowery, and XL sold. I have some spec ideas for another Carvin 6 string kicking around, but nothing set in stone. I'm going to refrain from any major purchases until those guitars are gone, so I should have a good amount of time to plan stuff out and keep saving.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally got one. Finally ....in' got one. 

Ordered a Destroyer this morning.


----------



## USMarine75

I was going to finally pull the trigger on one of these: KSR Colossus, Friedman JJ, Diezel Herbert, or VHT/Fryette UL. But instead I think I'm just going to get a Kemper. 

I was waiting on their NAMM 1/21/2016 announcement they mentioned on their website, because I didn't want to buy one and find out a 2.0 just came out. But it looks like I'm safe to buy (for now)...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally got one. Finally ....in' got one.
> 
> Ordered a Destroyer this morning.



awesome! ngd thread soon, right?

i almost picked up another xiphos, but the wife doesnt understand why i need 4 of them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, when it comes in.  It's nothing mindblowing, just an early-2000's DT-200, but I've wanted one forever. 

Also, Xiphos > *. You should have pulled the trigger. 

EDIT: Also just got a damn good deal on a Duncan SH-5 I'm gonna toss into the guitar.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i almost picked up another xiphos, but the wife doesnt understand why i need 4 of them



What's not to understand?  that's like forcefully separating a family. A pointy, shreddy family


----------



## feraledge

M3CHK1LLA said:


> awesome! ngd thread soon, right?
> 
> i almost picked up another xiphos, but the wife doesnt understand why i need 4 of them



Dines made the checklist in case you missed a few angles.


----------



## protest

USMarine75 said:


> I was going to finally pull the trigger on one of these: KSR Colossus, Friedman JJ, Diezel Herbert, or VHT/Fryette UL. But instead I think I'm just going to get a Kemper.
> 
> *I was waiting on their NAMM 1/21/2016 announcement they mentioned on their website, because I didn't want to buy one and find out a 2.0 just came out. But it looks like I'm safe to buy (for now)...*



This is the reason that I'll probably never own a Kemper or Axe. They're expensive, and will be outdated only a few years after release. There's also the threat of it crapping out on you in 5-7 years. I flip through gear too often to take a big hit on resale value from the release of a new model.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

feraledge said:


> Dines made the checklist in case you missed a few angles.



My girl and I just watched this ^^^. 

I thought she would laugh more, but she instead cringed a little more than I would have liked and had this sort of deja-vu/ deer in the headlights look on her face throughout the whole thing.


----------



## feraledge

High Plains Drifter said:


> My girl and I just watched this ^^^.
> 
> I thought she would laugh more, but she instead cringed a little more than I would have liked and had this sort of deja-vu/ deer in the headlights look on her face throughout the whole thing.



I thought about doing the same, but then I realized it doesn't help me any more. 
I've actually gotten a little more pathetic than some of these. One of my daughters is left handed and I actually even tried: "it'd be really easy for me to setup a Vader lefty for her when she's ready". 
Junkie moves.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

feraledge said:


> Junkie moves.



Oh crap! Just laughed out loud at that. 

Before she just left for work, she did say "Aren't you glad that I'm not as bad as all that!?" 

I was like "Um... Okay... So where then, is that ESP E-II JL-7 ???" 

( Note to self- Don't poke the bear.  )


----------



## op1e

Definately an 808x. I tried the regular Maxon in front of my rig, and neither the Bad Monkey or any OD in the 1101 could touch it. Even on my amp sims, I could turn the gain down to 40 or less on the 5150 model and it still slayed.


----------



## Great Satan

Its a toss up between a 5150 LBX or a Panama Fuego,
i don't know why those two, i just guess those are the ones that caught my interest.

Sound-wise i don't know how similar they are, i'm guessing the LBX will be more modern-voiced whereas the Fuego will have a more modded JCM800 kinda 80's vibe.

Decisions!!

...also possibly a used JSX


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Great Satan said:


> ...also possibly a used JSX


----------



## Vrollin

High Plains Drifter said:


> My girl and I just watched this ^^^.
> 
> I thought she would laugh more, but she instead cringed a little more than I would have liked and had this sort of deja-vu/ deer in the headlights look on her face throughout the whole thing.



She was just waiting for you to say, "yeah so funny I just found that video hey because there's this guitar I've actually got my eye on right now and...."


----------



## vividox

High Plains Drifter said:


> My girl and I just watched this ^^^.
> 
> I thought she would laugh more, but she instead cringed a little more than I would have liked and had this sort of deja-vu/ deer in the headlights look on her face throughout the whole thing.


Any time I want to get new gear (which really isn't that often) I just show my wife SSO and say, "See, everyone here is WAAAAAAAAYYYY worse than I am. I only have two electric guitars!"


----------



## erdiablo666

vividox said:


> I only have two electric guitars!



Someone get this man some more guitars...STAT!!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Vrollin said:


> She was just waiting for you to say, "yeah so funny I just found that video hey because there's this guitar I've actually got my eye on right now and...."



lmao. I have so many "intros"- 

"I know that we're TECHNICALLY not going to buy any guitars this year, but..."
"I can't believe they are discontinuing this. Guess I'll never own one now, unless..."
"You know, we saved $3.47 last week cause I didn't get that Red Bull. That means..."

... and the list goes on and on and on... 

Sadly... If she came unexpectedly into the room right now, I would feel more dirty and paranoid cruising Reverb than I would be if she were to catch me watching Brazilian Hot Oil Wrestling Bloopers. It's really that bad. 



vividox said:


> Any time I want to get new gear (which really isn't that often) I just show my wife SSO and say, "See, everyone here is WAAAAAAAAYYYY worse than I am. I only have two electric guitars!"



SSO has made things SO much worse. And it's crazy because in my head I can utilize every bit of justification available... You already have some decent guitars/ That one is way too expensive/ One day you'll need a new kidney or heart-valve replacement/ etc... but then I see something new, something for sale, something hard to find, something exquisite, or just that MUST HAVE axe or gear that turns me into some mumbling zombie. 

Next thing I know, I'm frantically Google searching like a teenage girl that just heard about the newly-released pics of Justin's latest hair-style.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

My next gear purchase? Nothing. I am sending myself to Rehab instead


----------



## yurokx89

Dream about another one new Caparison. Tat special or Apple Horn 8


----------



## cult

cult said:


> I want one of these as well.
> 
> Next purchase is gonna be some empty 2x12" cab, so that I can throw my already broken in Celestion V30s in it.



Well, gonna sell my 4x12" on saturday and get a new 2x12" the same day maybe.
Palmer 212 with V30s.

Pics to follow when I pick it up!


----------



## protest

High Plains Drifter said:


> Next thing I know, I'm frantically Google searching like a teenage girl that just heard about the newly-released pics of Justin's latest hair-style.



Yo, Justin's got a new hair style?!?!?!?


----------



## Shask

High Plains Drifter said:


> SSO has made things SO much worse. And it's crazy because in my head I can utilize every bit of justification available... You already have some decent guitars/ That one is way too expensive/ One day you'll need a new kidney or heart-valve replacement/ etc... but then I see something new, something for sale, something hard to find, something exquisite, or just that MUST HAVE axe or gear that turns me into some mumbling zombie.


----------



## mnemonic

We laugh, but its true. People who don't know anything about guitars usually can't tell the difference if they're the same color. Sometimes even when they're not the same color. 

A friend back in college, his dad bought him a Schecter Hellraiser (red). Eventually he bought himself a Carvin in green/blue. His dad wouldn't have approved of the purchase, so he tried to keep it hidden. He decided to take it home on a whim, and as long as he didn't have both out at the same time, his dad didn't notice. At one point, he even refereed to the carvin as the guitar he bought him.


----------



## feraledge

Shask said:


>




That pic is hilarious. 

My time with the Torpedo Live is exceptionally short, but definitely keeping it and eager to load the EDVH Bogner IR from Ownhammer tonight. Sounds like it'll be the most inline with my actual 5153 cab. 
Also eager to mess around with recording off of it tonight, first piece of gear where I actually read the manual.

But just bought this (the case, not the wireless stuff), because I don't trust having a single $1000 rack mount piece of gear just resting on my head when I have two 3 year olds in the house:


----------



## op1e

Great Satan said:


> ...also possibly a used JSX



I've been saying this for years. I need to do it finally.


----------



## Rich5150

JP-2C


----------



## technomancer

This is shaping up to be another wallet-crushing year. I've had GAS for a Friedman JJ for quite a while, now Friedman releases the Butterslax and Mesa puts out the JP-2C


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not a purchase per se, but I'm thinking about trading in my POD HD500 for a Boss GT100, GT10, or GT8.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> This is shaping up to be another wallet-crushing year. I've had GAS for a Friedman JJ for quite a while, now Friedman releases the Butterslax and Mesa puts out the JP-2C



Describes the 2016 dilemma perfectly. I've survived 4 NAMMS without caring about the amps released, and now I've been blind-sided! I can't even fathom how I can get that Butterslax cabinet over to England...


----------



## protest

Here's a twist for you. Wife wants me to buy the Mesa JP-2C and I want to put that money towards bills... Not sure what's going on here


----------



## Warg Master

JP-20


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

protest said:


> Here's a twist for you. Wife wants me to buy the Mesa JP-2C and I want to put that money towards bills... Not sure what's going on here



how old are you? i think its called growing up


----------



## protest

M3CHK1LLA said:


> how old are you? i think its called growing up



 yep, and it sucks.


----------



## sefloval

protest said:


> Here's a twist for you. Wife wants me to buy the Mesa JP-2C and I want to put that money towards bills... Not sure what's going on here


I think I'm in love with your wife. Can we clone her?
Just buying a new pedal requires a talk and approval with my wife


----------



## Warg Master

sefloval said:


> I think I'm in love with your wife. Can we clone her?
> Just buying a new pedal requires a talk and approval with my wife



His wife might be a clone of mine... every time I have some gear or a guitar pop up and I mention it to her, the response it "well, why haven't you ordered it yet?".. a nd a few days later "Well did you order it yet?!" followed by nagging me to order this .......


----------



## sefloval

Warg Master said:


> His wife might be a clone of mine... every time I have some gear or a guitar pop up and I mention it to her, the response it "well, why haven't you ordered it yet?".. a nd a few days later "Well did you order it yet?!" followed by nagging me to order this .......



What the sh*t???? You guys don't know how lucky you are. Don't take those ladies you have for granted...and buy them some flowers!


----------



## Steinmetzify

protest said:


> Here's a twist for you. Wife wants me to buy the Mesa JP-2C and I want to put that money towards bills... Not sure what's going on here



Dude, knock that .... off or I'm gonna PM tech and get you banned..


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm mostly responsible about buying gear, but as a single 20-something it's nice having the option to throw down on gear whenever I want   as long as I can afford it and have space for it, that is 

But seriously, protest, get her some flowers...and get yourself a JP-2C


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> Dude, knock that .... off or I'm gonna PM tech and get you banned..



yeah...if protest keeps it up, he will get this thread locked


----------



## Steinmetzify

Lent my Model 1 to a bro; he's trying to trade that and something else for a Skatecaster. Don't know what's up, but we cool so I'll have it to track with lol.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm mostly responsible about buying gear, but as a single 20-something it's nice having the option to throw down on gear whenever I want   as long as I can afford it and have space for it, that is
> 
> But seriously, protest, get her some flowers...and get yourself a JP-2C



My wife don't care whatever I buy as long as the bills are paid first 

My issue is more myself. As I get older, I don't want rooms of gear any more. I dont want tons of stuff sitting around collecting dust. I just want a few high quality things I will keep for years. I take a VERY long time buying things. It is nearly impossible to sell and flip anymore, so I think long and hard about what I want. I used to buy more when you could sell easier.

That being said, I recently got a Kiesel SCB6 that I like a lot. I definitely think the next thing I buy will be a DC600. Can't decide on specs though 

Sadly, I am rarely playing my 7 strings these days. Just liking the easier playability of a detuned 6 better lately.


----------



## dhgrind

Aristides 070 in that Dutch Orange has caught my eye. Although I'm not trying to buy new that stock price looks obscene even for the stuff I'm working with.

My wife has audio-visual synesthesia and often describes the music I play and that she likes as orange. Orange also happens to be her favorite color so she has also been pushing me to get it.

other gear looks like a noise suppressor or a fuzz... or both ? I feel like fuzz is forgotten in modern non doom stuff.


----------



## redstone

I don't know what it does but I want it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^supposed to be a Dumble style overdrive, which makes the name even more glorious.


----------



## protest

That's amazing. 

I hope the guts are covered in goop.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^supposed to be a Dumble style overdrive, which makes the name even more glorious.



What's a Dumble-style overdrive?


----------



## USMarine75

kindsage said:


> What's a Dumble-style overdrive?



The Find: 1991 Dumble Overdrive Special « Guitar Aficionado

A Holy Grail amp of tone snobs and gear whores...


----------



## rokket2005

Procured myself a certain tremolo/reverb pedal this weekend. I might have to get a second board for running my moog though since I'm out of space now.


----------



## monkeysuncle

kindsage said:


> What's a Dumble-style overdrive?



So transparent and non-tubescreamer-ish that it almost sounds like a clean amp if you can believe that!


----------



## Metalworker

Digitech Drop pedal 

SM57 Microphone

Download Reaper


----------



## Ram150023

Basic RG8 in transit now 

$199!!! Two more days and then...


----------



## USMarine75

Powered Kemper gets here thursday! Yay me!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just ordered some tubes to roll in my amps  a couple of 5751's to try in the V1 spots, some Chinese 12AX7's for my Uberschall, two balanced Sovtek LPS for the phase inverter spots, and a pair of matched Sovtek 6l6WXT+ for the power section of my 5153 mini. 

I've never tried a dedicated balanced tube for the phase inverter of any of my amps, so I'm excited to see/hear how much of a difference it makes. Plus I've read that a 5751 in V1 can really help with some nice warmth and extend the range of usable gain in both the Uber and my 5153, so that'll be a nice experiment as well. The Chinese 12AX7's are so I can try the Uber in it's stock configuration, other than the balanced PI. 

My next purchase will likely be some extra 9v cables for my pedal power supplies. I'm also trying to sell a couple of guitars so I can justify/fund some other gear. Still thinking about ordering another Carvin 6 string, used Strymon Big Sky, Mesa Mark V, and a VHT Fatbottom straight cab, all depending on the deal, etc.


----------



## curlyvice

Very close to pulling the trigger on an Archon 50 head. It's going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## schwiz

I'm a tax return away from my new Kiesel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Changed my mind on the GT. Instead will try and get cab of some sorts. Most likely a B52 AT412 or some 2x12.


----------



## Vrollin

For once, I honestly have no idea what I want to buy next, I'm actually pretty happy with what I have and lucky enough to be in a position where I have everything I need guitar gear wise. I think the next thing I might look into is getting some lessons just to help me take my playing to the next level....


----------



## Krazy Kalle

I'll get some new Line 6 gear (Still not sure if POD HD500X, Firehawk FX or any AMPLIFi)
and a new sevenstring, but also not sure which haha.

Maybe the new Ibanez RGAIX coming soon,
or the Jackson J32-7 with BKPs?

I'll let you know when I got the stuff!


----------



## Vrollin

Krazy Kalle said:


> I'll get some new Line 6 gear (Still not sure if POD HD500X, Firehawk FX or any AMPLIFi)
> and a new sevenstring, but also not sure which haha.
> 
> Maybe the new Ibanez RGAIX coming soon,
> or the Jackson J32-7 with BKPs?
> 
> I'll let you know when I got the stuff!



Combine those funds and get a helix, thank me later


----------



## tender_insanity

I was looking for an LTD 5 string bass but I'm going with a cheaper one. An Ibanez SR305. Let's hope it's decent enough for homerecordgins
http://cdn3.volusion.com/537s6.6hbnk/v/vspfiles/photos/SR305IPT-2.jpg?1435036695


----------



## Rich5150

Petrucci Wah should be in my hands on Friday


----------



## Arkeion

RG3727 Prestige should be here tomorrow! SO freakin pumped.

Up next is probably a delay of some sort.


----------



## Warg Master

Warg Master said:


> JP-20



Was supposed to read JP-2C


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed these for a friend.....showed up this morning. Hoping this gets him into rage territory and he starts writing again. These plus some sims should have him up to metal in no time. Going over Saturday to hook this shizz up.



NSD by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


NSD by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## PBGas

A few things to get on the list:
-new TC buffer
-Wampler Tumnus (on order)
-Dunlop JP Wah
-Ibanez JS2450 in muscle car black


----------



## Vrollin

steinmetzify said:


> Grabbed these for a friend.....showed up this morning. Hoping this gets him into rage territory and he starts writing again. These plus some sims should have him up to metal in no time. Going over Saturday to hook this shizz up.



What a legend you are!


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Vrollin said:


> Combine those funds and get a helix, thank me later



You know why I don't? I'm not that good at guitar playing for something that costs more than 1K bucks 
And I'm a student and don't have money for that ATM  I wish I could because it looks awesome & gorgeous 

Oh and when I have band again, I'll probably get the Peavey 6506 MH and one of Misha's Protone Overdrive


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Birthday is approaching, so it is time to get my first 8 string. Found a BC Rich Jr V Lucky for quite cheap on Thomann, ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## Vrollin

Ok so when I said I didn't know, apparently I meant I'm actually placing an order on a zebra coloured set of distortion and jazz buckers for the 2020EX...


----------



## Audacis

I've been saving for a Microsoft Surface 3 or pro 4 for live audio and on-the-go production purposes, but Ibanez has caught my eye with their new Soundgear basses this year. Got my eye on the SR305EB in Weathered Black. Always wanted something in matte black, and the 3-way power tap has caught my interest. For the price, it looks to be a very versatile bass. Might wait and see what the jury says before I lay down money on it, though.

34" scale is pretty bog-standard, but I'm sure it can handle drop A with a slightly heavier 5th string. Don't have money for the BTB series anyway!


----------



## technomancer

Giving PRS amps one more shot... Archon 100 incoming. I've had noise issues at my place with the last two PRS amps I had here, so we'll see if the Archon is any better before I just give up on using PRS amps here (not PRSs fault, my house is old and I live near a few radio towers  the ENGLs I have had had the same problem here).






Also once again Arend Raby at Sweetwater is awesome... ordered the amp at 4:00PM yesterday and it is being delivered FedEx Ground today if the tracking is accurate.


----------



## Key_Maker

I absolutely taking the Synergy road, I love the design behind of it (Randall/Egnater), but this is the logical step for me:

https://www.facebook.com/SynergyAmps/


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Also once again Arend Raby at Sweetwater is awesome... ordered the amp at 4:00PM yesterday and it is being delivered FedEx Ground today if the tracking is accurate.



Loop is the man.....monster player too. Hope this one works for ya!


----------



## jc986

technomancer said:


> Giving PRS amps one more shot... Archon 100 incoming. I've had noise issues at my place with the last two PRS amps I had here, so we'll see if the Archon is any better before I just give up on using PRS amps here (not PRSs fault, my house is old and I live near a few radio towers  the ENGLs I have had had the same problem here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also once again Arend Raby at Sweetwater is awesome... ordered the amp at 4:00PM yesterday and it is being delivered FedEx Ground today if the tracking is accurate.



Nice! Sweetwater does ship with the quickness. I work with Tim Holsinger and he always has stuff to me the next day. Hopefully the Archon works out for you, it's a sweet amp.


----------



## jc986

My next purchase just shipped out today:


----------



## Steinmetzify

jc986 said:


> My next purchase just shipped out today:



NIIIICE. Nothing like some old school 6L6 brutality! 

Threw a guitar up FS/FT...interested in snagging a Two Notes Live and seeing how it competes with the Axe and the amps I have here. Probably be my next purchase if I can find a used one cheap enough...


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Loop is the man.....monster player too. Hope this one works for ya!



Sadly nope... I am just not meant to use PRS amps while I live in this house. I LOVE the tone of the amp itself, but having some serious noise issues with it. Something inherent in the PRS designs just does not like the power / proximity to radio towers of my house and since I do 99% of my playing at home I guess unless I move PRS amps are a no go


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Sadly nope... I am just not meant to use PRS amps while I live in this house. I LOVE the tone of the amp itself, but having some serious noise issues with it. Something inherent in the PRS designs just does not like the power / proximity to radio towers of my house and since I do 99% of my playing at home I guess unless I move PRS amps are a no go



Dude, that blows.....you said the ENGLs do it too, any other amp lines you've tried that have the same problem? Be interested to see if they have a lot of the same components or specs...


----------



## coreysMonster

Just pulled the trigger on a Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient set for my Agile 8-string. I've been using the stock Cepheus pups for years, but after putting a Dimarzio Super Distortion in my Ibanez I've come to realise how much of a difference the pickups make in a guitar's sound and feel and I want to start trying different things out. At 180$ they're not gonna burn a hole in my pocket (a single Lundgren M8 already costs more) and from what I hear they sound pretty damn good.

Next up, I want to get a really good 7 string. I have my 8, I have a solid 6 string with my Ibanez 1570, now I want a 7 to be my main guitar. I like the 8 and 6, but I think ultimately I want to settle on a 7 for my main instrument, and I'm ready to drop a decent amount of money on it. I've been looking at Carvin guitars, and they seem to be great value as far as custom-ish guitars go, and I really like how different they look.

Really it's between getting a Carvin this year, or waiting another year to get a Strandberg, but ultimately I've decided that my next two purchases are going to be a really great 7 string, and a really great modeller (Axe FX / Kemper / Whatever the next Big Thing&#8482; is gonna be).

Of course all of this depends on if everything goes to plan and I actually get the planned permanent position at my job


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Sadly nope... I am just not meant to use PRS amps while I live in this house. I LOVE the tone of the amp itself, but having some serious noise issues with it. Something inherent in the PRS designs just does not like the power / proximity to radio towers of my house and since I do 99% of my playing at home I guess unless I move PRS amps are a no go



Maybe one of those expensive Furman power conditioners would help? Something like an AR-1215?


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> NIIIICE. Nothing like some old school 6L6 brutality!
> 
> Threw a guitar up FS/FT...interested in snagging a Two Notes Live and seeing how it competes with the Axe and the amps I have here. Probably be my next purchase if I can find a used one cheap enough...



I have always been curious about using the 2N. I think I would like it, so it makes me not want to go down that road, lol. I need to get a Matrix and shut my mouth


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Dude, that blows.....you said the ENGLs do it too, any other amp lines you've tried that have the same problem? Be interested to see if they have a lot of the same components or specs...



The ENGL SE I had was prone to radio interference, but I could have probably fixed that one with an input filter cap. Same thing with some Mesas but a filter cap on the input takes care of the problem. 

The PRS amps I've owned have been the worst with this. The "Gain Monster" I had I even added shielding to the head shell and put a filter cap on the input and it still had noise issues. The Archon isn't TOO bad as long as you don't turn the loop on, but the loop is completely unusable. It might just not like the Hardwire delay I was using so I'll experiment a bit tomorrow.

I should also note this is all just at my place because I have an old house and am surrounded by FM radio stations  I'm sure they're fine under more normal conditions, they just don't like where I live.



Shask said:


> Maybe one of those expensive Furman power conditioners would help? Something like an AR-1215?



I've got a PL-PLUS II I'm going to try tomorrow but I don't expect it to help.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> I have always been curious about using the 2N. I think I would like it, so it makes me not want to go down that road, lol. I need to get a Matrix and shut my mouth



I hear you....I guess I'm just wondering if I'd like it better. It'd REALLY have to perform, though seeing how much I dig the Axe. 



technomancer said:


> The ENGL SE I had was prone to radio interference, but I could have probably fixed that one with an input filter cap. Same thing with some Mesas but a filter cap on the input takes care of the problem.
> 
> The PRS amps I've owned have been the worst with this. The "Gain Monster" I had I even added shielding to the head shell and put a filter cap on the input and it still had noise issues. The Archon isn't TOO bad as long as you don't turn the loop on, but the loop is completely unusable. It might just not like the Hardwire delay I was using so I'll experiment a bit tomorrow.
> 
> I should also note this is all just at my place because I have an old house and am surrounded by FM radio stations  I'm sure they're fine under more normal conditions, they just don't like where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a PL-PLUS II I'm going to try tomorrow but I don't expect it to help.



Whole thing blows...keep us informed, I'm interested in how the PL-PLUS works, if at all.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> I hear you....I guess I'm just wondering if I'd like it better. It'd REALLY have to perform, though seeing how much I dig the Axe.



I honestly think I WOULD like it better. Just because there would be more of those amp-interaction dynamics.

But.... it gets me back to needing several pedals, power supplies, hum, noise gates, waiting 5 minutes to play, a whole corner full of stuff, etc.....

There is something to be said for having one little box I can just turn on and jam for 10 minutes, and turn back off.


----------



## Steinmetzify

.... man, I think you just killed my GAS!


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> .... man, I think you just killed my GAS!







I turn on my Recto + OD808 about once a month. It sounds amazing, but after about 30 minutes I always remember why it is so impractical for me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> I turn on my Recto + OD808 about once a month. It sounds amazing, but after about 30 minutes I always remember why it is so impractical for me.



Well I have that Bandit and that baby Recto here that I'd like to record with, and was thinking maybe pick up a 6505 1x12, but I wasn't thinking that then I'd need another 10 band, a couple different boosts, etc....DERP moment...


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Well I have that Bandit and that baby Recto here that I'd like to record with, and was thinking maybe pick up a 6505 1x12, but I wasn't thinking that then I'd need another 10 band, a couple different boosts, etc....DERP moment...




Yeah, that is where I struggle with the Axe. I use 1 preset like 98% of the time. Basically, a high gain tone. It seems like such a waste. To duplicate this sound with an amp would be crazy though. Typically it is something like:

Gate -> Graphic EQ -> Drive -> Amp -> Graphic EQ -> Filter -> Parametric EQ -> Effects that are usually bypassed

That is like a whole board full of stuff that would always be on, lol.


The other thing, is for my Recto to really thump I have to get the volume to a certain level. If I crank the Axe and poweramp just as loud, it is really hard to tell the difference in tone, or feel.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Same here, but I use like 3.....Recto, Triaxis, and a hot rodded Marshall, like a QR or a Friedman. I always forget.....I have much the same setup, and it'd be a ....in money sucking thing to do this. 

Gate>Drive>Amp>Cab>PEQ>Delay>Reverb

I mean, I could add the delay and reverb in post, but it wouldn't be the stuff I like, just random plugins or whatever. 

Seriously. Just killed the GAS. Dead. I love you man....gonna have to get tech to ban me. There's no GAS.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Just ordered some tubes to roll in my amps  a couple of 5751's to try in the V1 spots, some Chinese 12AX7's for my Uberschall, two balanced Sovtek LPS for the phase inverter spots, and a pair of matched Sovtek 6l6WXT+ for the power section of my 5153 mini.
> 
> I've never tried a dedicated balanced tube for the phase inverter of any of my amps, so I'm excited to see/hear how much of a difference it makes. Plus I've read that a 5751 in V1 can really help with some nice warmth and extend the range of usable gain in both the Uber and my 5153, so that'll be a nice experiment as well. The Chinese 12AX7's are so I can try the Uber in it's stock configuration, other than the balanced PI.



Well I got the new tubes and swapped them in today and I'm really pleased with all of them! The 5751's in both V1 positions of my amps really cleared up a bit of high gain fizz without sounding weak, and I can push the gain on the EVH a little more to thicken the sound without any mush. I'm honestly not sure how much of a difference the balanced PI tubes made, but both the Uber and EVH sound extra murder-y now, so I won't argue with it. The old PI tube in the EVH was the stock JJ and had actually started to become deformed from the heat of being right next to the power tubes  I really like the sound of all Chinese tubes in the Uberschall other than the V1 and PI, but I may still experiment with putting a Tung Sol in V2 or V3 for a little more high end/clarity on the lead channel since I've got a couple spare now. Can't say much about the power tubes yet since they haven't had much time to burn in, but they sound fine so far.

Ordering some 9v cables and strings tonight 

EDIT: cables and strings=ordered. Also have a pack of bright blue holiday lights coming in to replace the plain white bulbs in my power conditioner. If more lights means more tone, then more _blue_ lights means more kickass


----------



## jc986

Now you have me wanting to try a 5751 in my Uber. My only concern is that the clean channel would get too quiet. Yours being the Twin Jet probably wouldn't be an issue. I rolled a lot of different combos in my Uber and I ended up with Tung Sols in V1-V3, JJ in V4 (better cleans), Chinese for the FX and balanced Sovtek LPS for the PI.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I have my channel one set to be pretty heavy, but I haven't noticed a loss in volume or power with either channel or in either amp so much as a slight character change. The cleans on the EVH are a bit better, too since the 5751 produces less gain and extreme high end compared to the Tung Sol I had in V1 previously. Channel 2 is a little juicier, too


----------



## jc986

Just ordered a couple 5751's.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Same here, but I use like 3.....Recto, Triaxis, and a hot rodded Marshall, like a QR or a Friedman. I always forget.....I have much the same setup, and it'd be a ....in money sucking thing to do this.
> 
> Gate>Drive>Amp>Cab>PEQ>Delay>Reverb
> 
> I mean, I could add the delay and reverb in post, but it wouldn't be the stuff I like, just random plugins or whatever.
> 
> Seriously. Just killed the GAS. Dead. I love you man....gonna have to get tech to ban me. There's no GAS.



I typically make 1 master preset. Usually with a Recto. After a few months I will get bored and switch to a different amp model. I will tweak it up, and save it in the next preset slot. A few months later, I will switch to a different amp model, etc.... so, I think I have 8 presets right now. They are all kinda the same, but just a little bit different. I have them based on a Recto, Mark IIC+, 5153, D60, HBE, JVM, Angel Severe, and whatever else.

I still get GAS, but usually for better power amps, or a FRFR speaker, or whatever.

And of course, right now it is all about guitars.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I have my channel one set to be pretty heavy, but I haven't noticed a loss in volume or power with either channel or in either amp so much as a slight character change. The cleans on the EVH are a bit better, too since the 5751 produces less gain and extreme high end compared to the Tung Sol I had in V1 previously. Channel 2 is a little juicier, too



I always think about ordering a few Tung-Sols to put in my Recto. Seems like people usually like them in high gain amps.


I remember I tried 5751s in an amp YEARS ago. I didn't really like it. It made it more dynamic, but it kinda lost its forceful aggressive nature. Everything was kind of toned down and flat.


----------



## MajorTom

I'm currently in the process of getting a guitar custom built for me to my exact specs, everything will be to my exact and demanding specifications right down to the colour, woods used, number of pieces of wood in the body, and even the weight of the guitar. I'm expecting delivery of it at the end of March, who knows, I might brake my cardinal rule of never posting any phots of my equipment - this is due to my insurance policy, and post up photos and a detailed description of it when I finally get it. I must admit I am extremely excited about this one, I've had dozens of guitars custom made to my specs, but there is just something about this one that has me all excited and counting down the days until it is in my hands.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> I've got a PL-PLUS II I'm going to try tomorrow but I don't expect it to help.



No dice. The power conditioned does nothing... even tried two different delays and ran them on batteries in case it was a ground loop (which shouldn't happen with an isolated power supply and a power conditioner...). Also awesome is that a good part of the hum on both channels comes from having the footswitch plugged in, just like the last PRS head I had. I have no idea what is up with that. It's a serious disappointment too as I love the tone of the amp 

My KSR Ares plugged in to the same cab, cables, pedals, power, etc has none of these issues so I guess I'm just not supposed to use PRS amps


----------



## Steinmetzify

LAME


----------



## mnemonic

technomancer said:


> The PRS amps I've owned have been the worst with this. The "Gain Monster" I had I even added shielding to the head shell and put a filter cap on the input and it still had noise issues. The Archon isn't TOO bad as long as you don't turn the loop on, but the loop is completely unusable. It might just not like the Hardwire delay I was using so I'll experiment a bit tomorrow.
> 
> I should also note this is all just at my place because I have an old house and am surrounded by FM radio stations  I'm sure they're fine under more normal conditions, they just don't like where I live



Man that sucks. If it were me, I think I would have ended up putting chicken wire in the walls and ceiling of the music room, and just deal with the lack of phone reception in there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Take back what I said about the B52 At412. It sounded too good to be true.  I don't want to get burned like I did with my Peavey 412MS. I was told it was the best cab for the money, but it sounded like a fizzy, hissy mess of a cab.

.... it, might just save up for awhile and just get a goddamn Celestion or Eminence-loaded 2x12.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> LAME



 



mnemonic said:


> Man that sucks. If it were me, I think I would have ended up putting chicken wire in the walls and ceiling of the music room, and just deal with the lack of phone reception in there.



I've actually considered it


----------



## Hachetjoel

technomancer said:


> My KSR Ares plugged in to the same cab, cables, pedals, power, etc has none of these issues so I guess I'm just not supposed to use PRS amps



It's just a sign you need to get a colossus


----------



## asher

technomancer said:


> I've actually considered it



Just turn it into the ultimate studio room


----------



## op1e

A sliding rack tray, cause my drawer weighs 20+ pounds. And the side of a computer case is so ghetto  Also, I picked up my now fixed Ultra 120 and a Maxon on the way home. The OD808 is a game changer, this head is on fire now. Figuratively this time.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Shask said:


> I always think about ordering a few Tung-Sols to put in my Recto. Seems like people usually like them in high gain amps.
> 
> 
> I remember I tried 5751s in an amp YEARS ago. I didn't really like it. It made it more dynamic, but it kinda lost its forceful aggressive nature. Everything was kind of toned down and flat.



I like Tung Sols in most amps, especially in Rectifiers and 5150 type amps. I had an old General Electric 5751 in my old Triple Rectifier, but foolishly only ever put it in the FX loop slot since I wanted to just use high gain tubes for the rest of the amp  really wish I still had that tube to try out in different spots.


----------



## feraledge

This demo totally sold me on one of these:


----------



## Hachetjoel

^ read this before you buy 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...l-fame-mini-reverb-1-knob-lots-confusion.html


----------



## feraledge

Hachetjoel said:


> ^ read this before you buy
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...l-fame-mini-reverb-1-knob-lots-confusion.html



Damn. I let the demo sway me. Should have posted this before I made an offer on one through Reverb and made the payment. 
I probably should be avoiding other headaches since Two Notes and I have been battling it out for the last couple of weeks and my computer hasn't been recognizing my AI in anything other than Garageband. 


Will see how it goes. Glad to see that there was minor resolution on that other thread, but I'll give it a shot and relist it for another sucker like me if I can't get it working.


----------



## Hachetjoel

See I have the opposite problem, I'll known what I want and I'll research it to death when I should really just order it.


----------



## feraledge

This is a rare problem for me. I pretty much always know what I'm getting or at least have a good expectation for it. I thought I had covered my grounds on Two Notes, but this this is not intuitive and the user guide isn't helping much.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Haha, You've kind of struck out, because first the mesa Mini, then the torpedo and now this ( although we dont know if you'll run into issues) hopefully your esp comes soon and all will be well


----------



## feraledge

Hachetjoel said:


> Haha, You've kind of struck out, because first the mesa Mini, then the torpedo and now this ( although we dont know if you'll run into issues) hopefully your esp comes soon and all will be well



That's the hope. The Torpedo will work, will just take more time. I'm set on it since I really need a set up to record silently. 
Fortunately the Mesa only put me out $30 thanks to Sweetwater's understanding customer support. 
But yeah, that Horizon will make everything okay in the world. Unless it shows up and they totally botched the specs.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

My next gear purchase is not really a single purchase, but rather a load of them. Have decided to build a tube amp from scratch, which should be interesting!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Key_Maker said:


> I absolutely taking the Synergy road, I love the design behind of it (Randall/Egnater), but this is the logical step for me:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SynergyAmps/


I love the Randall rm100 amps, so this is cool, I've pretty much sold mine, before I knew this was int he works... It is very cool, and the rm100 was top nothc in terms of sound, so this will be cool as 
http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

feraledge said:


> Damn. I let the demo sway me. Should have posted this before I made an offer on one through Reverb and made the payment.
> I probably should be avoiding other headaches since Two Notes and I have been battling it out for the last couple of weeks and my computer hasn't been recognizing my AI in anything other than Garageband.
> 
> 
> Will see how it goes. Glad to see that there was minor resolution on that other thread, but I'll give it a shot and relist it for another sucker like me if I can't get it working.


What's your problem with the two notes?

http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## technomancer

So I received an unexpected email, sort of glad the Archon didn't work out now as I have a build that should be up in the next several of months 

Downside: plans to buy a JP-2C are now on hold 



7 Dying Trees said:


> I love the Randall rm100 amps, so this is cool, I've pretty much sold mine, before I knew this was int he works... It is very cool, and the rm100 was top nothc in terms of sound, so this will be cool as
> http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I'm really curious to see reviews and better clips of these once they're in the wild... Given the people involved it seems like these could be killer.


----------



## Hachetjoel

technomancer said:


> So I received an unexpected email, sort of glad the Archon didn't work out now as I have a build that should be up in the next couple of months



Spill the beans


----------



## technomancer

Hachetjoel said:


> Spill the beans



Hello Cthulhu is coming


----------



## feraledge

Hachetjoel said:


> ^ read this before you buy
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...l-fame-mini-reverb-1-knob-lots-confusion.html



Just got the pedal and saying that I'm good with it. My reverb needs are simple and even the preloaded setting is good for me. Going to mess around with the Toneprint stuff tonight, but I had to plug it in and make sure I didn't take another shot to the nuts on this one. Thankfully it'll do what I wanted it to.


----------



## USMarine75

A 212 cab to go with my powered KPA. 

Because my 3 mo old girl and 6 year old boy love metal and it's a pain in the A to drag my 412 cab in the living room for such a small audience.


----------



## NicePants

I'm looking at a Jackson RRTMG to be my go-to for a while. Besides that I'm heavily considering a Carbon Copy Bright.


----------



## op1e

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Take back what I said about the B52 At412. It sounded too good to be true.  I don't want to get burned like I did with my Peavey 412MS. I was told it was the best cab for the money, but it sounded like a fizzy, hissy mess of a cab.
> 
> .... it, might just save up for awhile and just get a goddamn Celestion or Eminence-loaded 2x12.



That's surprising, mine was pretty good. The one in the room my other guitarist is using as a secondary doesn't sound as good as I remember mine being. But mixes well with his other cab. If you can get them cheap enough they're worth it for the wood. Just swap 2 speakers out. Aside from that, look at Egnator cabs used. I got one in trade with the speakers already swapped for Legends to my surprise. Nice OS 2x12, highly recommend the Tourmaster cab.


----------



## Arkeion

I think next I'm looking for a PRS to join the family. I've always wanted one, just always wanted something else a little bit more. Now that I'm set as far as 7s go, I think I'll look at getting a Custom 24 with some color. I'd do some bad things for a Waring model. I'm also digging the single cuts. They got any sexy single cuts with a quilt from hell?


----------



## technomancer

Arkeion said:


> I think next I'm looking for a PRS to join the family. I've always wanted one, just always wanted something else a little bit more. Now that I'm set as far as 7s go, I think I'll look at getting a Custom 24 with some color. I'd do some bad things for a Waring model. I'm also digging the single cuts. They got any sexy single cuts with a quilt from hell?



Unless you can find an in-stock or used one IIRC PRS stopped doing quilts on everything except Private Stocks and special runs two years ago.


----------



## Arkeion

technomancer said:


> Unless you can find an in-stock or used one IIRC PRS stopped doing quilts on everything except Private Stocks and special runs two years ago.



that hurts my heart


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

op1e said:


> That's surprising, mine was pretty good. The one in the room my other guitarist is using as a secondary doesn't sound as good as I remember mine being. But mixes well with his other cab. If you can get them cheap enough they're worth it for the wood. Just swap 2 speakers out. Aside from that, look at Egnator cabs used. I got one in trade with the speakers already swapped for Legends to my surprise. Nice OS 2x12, highly recommend the Tourmaster cab.



I just did a ....ton of searching on the AT412, and a lot of people say the high end can get too fizy and the low end too boomy. Exactly what I DON'T want. I want a lot of midrange, which is why I'm looking at the Recto 4x12, preferably a traditional instead of an OS. 

That, or I was considering the Randall Diavlo cabs, the Egnater Rebel 112, or the Genz-Benz ported 2x12 or 4x12. Most likely going the 2x12 or 4x12 route, though.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just did a ....ton of searching on the AT412, and a lot of people say the high end can get too fizy and the low end too boomy. Exactly what I DON'T want. I want a lot of midrange, which is why I'm looking at the Recto 4x12, preferably a traditional instead of an OS.
> 
> That, or I was considering the Randall Diavlo cabs, the Egnater Rebel 112, or the Genz-Benz ported 2x12 or 4x12. Most likely going the 2x12 or 4x12 route, though.



Jumping in late on your search here, but I would say Recto cabs are prone to fizzy high and and boomy lows, particularly the oversized cabs. 
If you want more midrange, why not try Marshall? Or maybe go with something that has 100 watt speakers in it? I could be wrong, but the lack of break off always keeps the tone more mid focused to my ears. I haven't messed with 100 watt speakers much, I prefer 30-60 watt speakers personally.
Ported will add some boomy low end too. The guy I started my band with had a Little Joe ported 4x12 and 2x15 full stack. Definitely helped for the shows where we were without a bassist.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just did a ....ton of searching on the AT412, and a lot of people say the high end can get too fizy and the low end too boomy. Exactly what I DON'T want. I want a lot of midrange, which is why I'm looking at the Recto 4x12, preferably a traditional instead of an OS.
> 
> That, or I was considering the Randall Diavlo cabs, the Egnater Rebel 112, or the Genz-Benz ported 2x12 or 4x12. Most likely going the 2x12 or 4x12 route, though.



Unless you're looking for something special like front-loaded, literally almost anything birch and V30 fits what you're looking for. 

At least the B52 is baltic birch and not ply, but those "custom voiced speakers" would scare me away, plus I believe the cab is ported which prob makes it loud, but flubby as shizz...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Jumping in late on your search here, but I would say Recto cabs are prone to fizzy high and and boomy lows, particularly the oversized cabs.
> If you want more midrange, why not try Marshall? Or maybe go with something that has 100 watt speakers in it?



Thats why I particularly wanted the Traditional 4x12, since it's tighter. I've heard one, and it's exactly what I'm looking for. 

And I'm not a fan of Marshall cabs. Don't like T75s. They're the opposite of V30s in which there's more focus in the lows and highs than the midrange.



USMarine75 said:


> Unless you're looking for something special like front-loaded, literally almost anything birch and V30 fits what you're looking for.
> 
> At least the B52 is baltic birch and not ply, but those "custom voiced speakers" would scare me away, plus I believe the cab is ported which prob makes it loud, but flubby as shizz...



Which is why I'm also looking at the Legacy 4x12. But I'm set on a Mesa Traditional since it just sounded more like what I wanted. 

And the LS412 is ported, but for some reason is rear-ported so it doesn't sound that good.


----------



## technomancer

Arkeion said:


> that hurts my heart



Yeah I LOVE quilt tops... that said there are a ton of awesome guitars still in stock at dealers and used ones floating around so you can still find them. PRS was just running out of good quilts and having trouble sourcing them in quantity.

It's also part of the reason why my two quilt top APs are going nowhere


----------



## asher

Arkeion said:


> I think next I'm looking for a PRS to join the family. I've always wanted one, just always wanted something else a little bit more. Now that I'm set as far as 7s go, I think I'll look at getting a Custom 24 with some color. I'd do some bad things for a Waring model. I'm also digging the single cuts. They got any sexy single cuts with a quilt from hell?



I find myself really wishing I'd had the money to get a Warring, now...


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats why I particularly wanted the Traditional 4x12, since it's tighter. I've heard one, and it's exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> And I'm not a fan of Marshall cabs. Don't like T75s. They're the opposite of V30s in which there's more focus in the lows and highs than the midrange.



These are really easy to find used: Marshall 1960AV - 280W 4x12" Angled Cabinet | Sweetwater.com
My 1960BV was tight, I didn't believe the Marshall construction mattered as much until I tried a bunch of other cabs and didn't care for them. I only sold it because my EVH 2x12" is a perfect match with my 5153 50 watt head. The only other cab that's blown me away was an Orange. I think Mesa cabs match Mesa heads, but didn't think they were balanced enough for anything else personally.


----------



## Arkeion

technomancer said:


> Yeah I LOVE quilt tops... that said there are a ton of awesome guitars still in stock at dealers and used ones floating around so you can still find them. PRS was just running out of good quilts and having trouble sourcing them in quantity.
> 
> It's also part of the reason why my two quilt top APs are going nowhere



I don't know a lot about PRS guitars (they were always just too expensive for me to even care about during my teen years) but if I could find a quilted top with a floyd on it now.. 








asher said:


> I find myself really wishing I'd had the money to get a Warring, now...



I haven't seen a guitar that beautiful in a _loooong_ time. Never, actually. The natural binding sets that thing off into outer space.


----------



## asher

Arkeion said:


> I don't know a lot about PRS guitars (they were always just too expensive for me to even care about during my teen years) but if I could find a quilted top with a floyd on it now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a guitar that beautiful in a _loooong_ time. Never, actually. The natural binding sets that thing off into outer space.



That, and finding myself wanting a 6er with a trem. Because my only trem is my 1527 and I've gotten some serious wrist pain before from using it regularly, so the PRS necks would probably go much better.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I found a good deal locally on a Strymon Big Sky and picked it up earlier today. I'll post up an NPD at some point, but for now, holy crap is it great! Nothing but good sounds from it. I need to get another midi cable before I can fully integrate it into my main rig, but just playing around with it for a while was awesome. 

I'm coming from a TC Electronic G Major, which is still really good for the price used, but the Strymon was definitely worth the upgrade. Here's to hoping I can sell some stuff and find a good deal on a Timeline to go with it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> These are really easy to find used: Marshall 1960AV - 280W 4x12" Angled Cabinet | Sweetwater.com
> My 1960BV was tight, I didn't believe the Marshall construction mattered as much until I tried a bunch of other cabs and didn't care for them. I only sold it because my EVH 2x12" is a perfect match with my 5153 50 watt head. The only other cab that's blown me away was an Orange. I think Mesa cabs match Mesa heads, but didn't think they were balanced enough for anything else personally.



I was checking those out, but they very rarely go below $500 used. I'm looking to spend at most like $400. 

I'll probably grab a Carvin Legacy 4x12, since they're basically the same thing.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Just make sure they have v30s I'm pretty sure they initially came with greenbacks


----------



## curlyvice

Boss DD-500 incoming. I should get it late next week. Can't wait to tweak it for the rest of my existence.


----------



## Fretless

Totally forgot to mention, but I ordered a Sennheiser HD800S headset en route to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hachetjoel said:


> Just make sure they have v30s I'm pretty sure they initially came with greenbacks



I wouldn't mind either. I've liked what I've heard from Greenbacks. Only problem I'd have with them is they're severely underpowered, especially since I like to use solid state stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, if a craigslist deal I got goes through, I'll definitely be getting a Mesa 4x12 in a couple of weeks. If not, a Marshall Modefour cab.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The last few days I've been trying to work out a trade with a guy where I give him my RG7421XL and PRS Lowery plus cash for his Fryette Pittbul Ultra Lead and a Deliverance straight cab with V30's and K100's in an X pattern  the UL has been on my "to own" list for a long time and the Deliverance cab sounds like something I would love. I've been meaning to look into another cab anyway, so this is pretty much perfect for me 

This should all be going down this weekend, so I'll keep y'all updated


----------



## Fretless

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> The last few days I've been trying to work out a trade with a guy where I give him my RG7421XL and PRS Lowery plus cash for his Fryette Pittbul Ultra Lead and a Deliverance straight cab with V30's and K100's in an X pattern  the UL has been on my "to own" list for a long time and the Deliverance cab sounds like something I would love. I've been meaning to look into another cab anyway, so this is pretty much perfect for me
> 
> This should all be going down this weekend, so I'll keep y'all updated



Sweet! I kind of want an amp, but I really can't think of anything other than a mellotron that I want, and that's not going to happen for quite some time.


----------



## protest

It was supposed to be a slow year, but February isn't over yet and I've already picked up a Wampler Euphoria, a Digitech looper pedal, a set of Duncan Alnico II's for my Bich, a Tascam mic to record somewhat decent "in the room" clips to replace the crappy ones I did of my Rhodes....and a Soldano Avenger..


----------



## asher

protest said:


> It was supposed to be a slow year, but February isn't over yet and I've already picked up a Wampler Euphoria, a Digitech looper pedal, a set of Duncan Alnico II's for my Bich, a Tascam mic to record somewhat decent "in the room" clips to replace the crappy ones I did of my Rhodes....and a Soldano Avenger..



"Oops."


----------



## High Plains Drifter

*I. DON'T. KNOW!!!!!

*... and it's driving me freaking nuts! 

Narrowed down to 3 and I am completely stuck! I'm all over the place right now... between body shape, body wood, top wood, neck wood, neck thickness, neck shape, fret-board material, hardware color, fret-size, and fret material. 

Tele or SS body shape/ med-jumbo or jumbo frets/ gold or black hardware/ ebony or zebra-wood board/ koa or flame-maple top/ tung-oil or finished neck/ koa-maple neck or mahogany-maple neck/ standard or thin neck shape... 

Forget about it... I'm just gonna pay bills I guess...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here i am needing to save/raise money for an engine in my supra, and im gassing for a fanned fret


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tele of some sort. It's pretty much my only GAS and I'm gonna cheap out on it. I found a G&L ASAT for like $200 local, and I think I'm gonna snag it. I'm going cheap because I've never owned a Tele before, and I know I'm gonna play only that for a straight month and then it'll either get f*cked with and drop tuned or thrown in a closet.


----------



## Hachetjoel

i'll try not to let this get too ot, but which gen supra mech?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

steinmetzify said:


> Tele of some sort. It's pretty much my only GAS and I'm gonna cheap out on it. I found a G&L ASAT for like $200 local, and I think I'm gonna snag it. I'm going cheap because I've never owned a Tele before, and I know I'm gonna play only that for a straight month and then it'll either get f*cked with and drop tuned or thrown in a closet.



 I want a Tele as well. I was thinking about getting a Affinity Tele and refinishing it blue Paisley. May do that down the road, but the next guitar I want is an Iceman.

Also, definitely check out the ASATs.I see nothing but love for them, and the stock pickups are supposed to be USA-made amazingness.

As for me, definitely looks like I'm getting a Marshall MF280.


----------



## Steinmetzify

What happened with the UL?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

steinmetzify said:


> What happened with the UL?



I was never getting a UL.  That was TWAT. 

I was looking into the Mesa 4x12.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Crap, my bad man. Also, wondering what happened with TWAT and that UL, you know?


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was never getting a UL.  That was TWAT.
> 
> I was looking into the Mesa 4x12.



Don't mind him, he's old. All you kids look the same to him.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I AM old, get my PMs mixed up, new page and forget who's getting what. I need meds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Don't mind him, he's old. All you kids look the same to him.



It's fine, it's confusing I understand. 
TheWarAgainstTime goes by TWAT, and I am a twat, so it's easy to get things mixed up.

But seriously, get the ASAT.


----------



## lewis

Well now I have my Kemper rack for home practice/recordings Im now guna get the Engl e530 preamp to partner with my HD Pro + Torpedo CAB for band practice/live rig


----------



## dhgrind

pod hd500x, thanks to one of our forum members.

it'll make recording ideas easier since i sold off my axe fx. After listening to some of the patches on youtube i figured it didn't sound any better than an axe fx especially for less than 1/4 the price + being a footswitch.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

steinmetzify said:


> Crap, my bad man. Also, wondering what happened with TWAT and that UL, you know?



Nothing yet  the guy was planning on being in Austin and making the trade on his way back to Dallas, but his plans canceled and he didn't want to make the trip  so now I'm trying to work out a day/time that I can meet up in the Dallas/Waco area in the coming week. Talk about a let-down...at least he still seems interested in the trade


----------



## Steinmetzify

Unlike


----------



## rokket2005

Incoming jazzy Japanese goodness!


----------



## Decipher

Been thinking about some purchases here very soon..... Just been holding off deciding priority and with the Canadian dollar taking a dive the past few months gear has become a bit more expensive.....
1.) Dunlop DCR2-SR w/ switchless pedal - I miss having a wah and since I can't decided on which model to get and my quest to go all rack I might as well just get the "ultimate" one and be good for ever haha.
2.) RJM Mini Line Mixer - I've just been holding off to see when Mesa's gonna release their MIDI/pro audio line (that Mario from Axess Electronics has been designing and trialing). I'm hoping they'll be doing a small mixer but may have to bite the bullet and just get the RJM.
3.) TC Electronic Polytune II Blacklight - now that I got another band on the go I need a tuner on my board.
4.) Voodoo Lab Pedal Power ISO-5 to go underneath my pedalboard to power the new tuner.
5.) Seymour Duncan Retribution 7's for my Ibanez K-7 - been procrastinating on this..... As I need to route the cavities a bit deeper. Really just need to do it and be done with it.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

I'm liking the look of the 2016 Charvel Pro Mods, particularly the Neon Pink So-Cal and the Tobacco Burst San Dimas. Might wait a bit and surprise myself come birthday time.


----------



## feraledge

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I'm liking the look of the 2016 Charvel Pro Mods, particularly the Neon Pink So-Cal and the Tobacco Burst San Dimas. Might wait a bit and surprise myself come birthday time.



Like 1: So Cal
Like 2: Planning on surprising yourself with a birthday gift.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Decipher said:


> 5.) Seymour Duncan Retribution 7's for my Ibanez K-7 - been procrastinating on this..... As I need to route the cavities a bit deeper. Really just need to do it and be done with it.



If you don't want to modify the guitar, you should try shimming the neck. It will require a full setup with getting the action and everything right with the new height/action, but it's completely reversible and pretty straight-forward.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How good are the Retribution pickups, by the way? I wish they made them in a 6-string set, but I'm curious as to how they compare to other actives. 

Also, the Modefour cab has shipped. 

Now I'm trying to decide between an Ibanez Iceman, Marshall CODE 100, Lead Mosfet, 8100, or Modefour..


----------



## Arkeion

Been looking at spicing up my pedal board a little bit. Currently wanting a TU3 and a Bad Horsie.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Wish me luck- 

House is clean, her favorite scented candles are burning, dishes done, lawn mowed, tactics in place, planets aligned, and a little note sitting on the coffee table that reads "Thank you for loving me even though I have issues". 

Crunch time.

EDIT/ Update- Got it! Schecter Blackjack A6 in Satin Vampire Red.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Nothing yet  the guy was planning on being in Austin and making the trade on his way back to Dallas, but his plans canceled and he didn't want to make the trip  so now I'm trying to work out a day/time that I can meet up in the Dallas/Waco area in the coming week. Talk about a let-down...at least he still seems interested in the trade



Did a thing today...pics and details to follow


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hachetjoel said:


> i'll try not to let this get too ot, but which gen supra mech?



its a 4th gen...or mkiv as its known. i just picked up my second one a couple months ago. i dont have pics to post yet, but it looks like my silver one in this pic...


----------



## SqWark

Ibanez RG652AHD arrived today
Ran Guitars Crusher about a month from being finished


----------



## rokket2005

Got something else fun coming in. It's 14"


----------



## espdna

one of them there jp15's I reckon..


----------



## Thrashman

A Strandberg Boden by the end of this month.. Carpal Tunnel flared up again during my studies (performance course) and I can't play any of my current axes any more.  So expect a detailed review of the 6-string version in a few weeks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not 100% sure yet, but I might try to save up for the big boy... A Randall V2, XXX, or JSX. My rig would be more or less complete then.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Go all out and get the v2 it's honestly not even close the Randall eats the peavey for breakfast


----------



## jc986

Planning on putting in an order for a Kiesel DC7X on Monday morning. Super stoked as I've been wanting one ever since they came out with the 27" scale model and have always decided to buy something else instead.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Do it  I had originally picked up a used RG7421XL to test out/adjust to a 27" scale 7 string and eventually ordered my DC7X once I felt comfortable with the scale and finally decided on the specs I wanted. Took me longer than it should have, but it was a great purchase


----------



## dhgrind

a guitar that doesnt utterly disappoint me in less than 2 days.


----------



## axl12

My next rig 
Ordered and on its way
MI Audio megalith Gamma Head
Two Notes reload
Korg rack tuner


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hachetjoel said:


> Go all out and get the v2 it's honestly not even close the Randall eats the peavey for breakfast



I actually really liked the two Peaveys. 

But yeah, the V2 has been holy grail for almost a decade now, so I may finally just get it. Also too ....ing lazy to deal with retubing besides the occasional preamp tube swap.


----------



## protest

I really want another Pittbull 50cl and Mesa Mark.


----------



## jc986

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Do it  I had originally picked up a used RG7421XL to test out/adjust to a 27" scale 7 string and eventually ordered my DC7X once I felt comfortable with the scale and finally decided on the specs I wanted. Took me longer than it should have, but it was a great purchase



The deed is done . Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

All ebony everything  can't wait to see it!


----------



## curlyvice

Was thinking of a Big Sky but it's a little much for my current reverb needs, so I'll be picking up a Neunaber Wet tomorrow. The pedal binge continues.

I also have gas for a Keeley Monterey. And a Tele. There's no stopping the GAS monster these days.


----------



## jc986

jt145 said:


> Nice! All Ebony.... post a picture here when you get it!



Absolutely. Tons of pics will be posted once I get it. They weren't sure on an estimated timeframe and asked me to check with them next week and they would be able to give me a good estimate. I'm guessing 10-12 weeks based on others that have recently ordered. Hoping for a bit quicker turnaround though.


----------



## vansinn

A girlfriend with high-tension G-string..


----------



## Vrollin

Threw the bones down for this bad boy todaym thanks to JD27, my SZ collection is growing.
Ibanez Prestige SZ4020TKF


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still trying to decide between the Randall V2, T2, and XXX, but at the same time, I'm considering seeing if I can get lucky and find one of these...


----------



## rokket2005

Got these two lovely instruments in today, in case anyone was wondering what my japanese jazzyness and 14" funtimes were.





The seller of the bass told me that it was gray, but it's got more of a gunmetal metallic teal, which looks really nice actually. It's so nice to have a nice 4 string now too. The djembe sounds awesome too, I definitely have to brush up on rudiments and stuff again since it's going to end up on new music in the future.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man those Aerodyne guitars are badass. I wish Fender still did them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man those Aerodyne guitars are badass. I wish Fender still did them.



they are cool...


----------



## littlebadboy

I want the Fender Roland G5 VG and a TC Electronics Ditto X2 looper.


----------



## thraxil

* cheap pedal board for my living room rig so I don't have to spend ten minutes plugging and unplugging stuff whenever I want to use some reverb.
* EHX Freeze pedal
* Hotone Heart Attack


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i want to get a hardshell case for all guitars...been hunting pawn shops.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jazz body and pickguard for the partscaster I'm doing. Neck, pickups and hardware are all here and the harness is incoming. Just saving up.


----------



## technomancer

The GAS knows no bounds but trying to behave myself


----------



## Jake

Having more money than ever makes GAS the most relentless bitch 

I don't know If I want to find a used PRS or try to get a JPX or JPXI or the Juggernaut, ugh life is so hard


----------



## StrmRidr

I'm a huge fan of Adrian Smith and the look of his signature guitar, however I couldn't really justify to spend over $2k on the USA model, and the hardware is somewhat subpar on the X series model. So I just ordered a Charvel So-Cal instead. I love this color, prefer HH to HSS and the 2016 Charvel's have the spoke wheel truss rod adjustment and coil splits. Can't wait to put my hands on it and jam some Ratt


----------



## Shask

Extra working lately got me extra money that will turn up next week in the form of a Matrix GT1000fx.



Have wanted to check one out for a while. It will be interesting to see how it compares to my current gear for my Axe-FX II.


----------



## rokket2005

I thought I was done with amps, but then I bought a Diezel. oops I guess?


----------



## monkeysuncle

New higher output bridge pickup for my RG7321
seems like my POD XT is starting to crap out, so maybe go rack POD and cheap power amp?
Hopefully a decent 2x12 to replace my ancient Peavey 1x15


----------



## eclipseall

Matrix GT 1000 2U
Amptweaker Big Rock Pro (Custom Color)


----------



## vividox

StrmRidr said:


> I'm a huge fan of Adrian Smith and the look of his signature guitar, however I couldn't really justify to spend over $2k on the USA model, and the hardware is somewhat subpar on the X series model. So I just ordered a Charvel So-Cal instead. I love this color, prefer HH to HSS and the 2016 Charvel's have the spoke wheel truss rod adjustment and coil splits. Can't wait to put my hands on it and jam some Ratt



Really like the colors on that.


----------



## vividox

It's been a crazy last week but...

OUT:
ENGL Fireball 100W
ENGL 2x12 Cab
ENGL Z-4 Footswitch
Torpedo Reload
Boss GE-7
Dunlop Crybaby Wah

IN:
Yamaha HS5
Axe-FX II XL+ (well, ordering Monday, it'll be another week)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I think my next purchase will be even more bulk cable and connectors or a bunch of tubes. 

I recently built roughly 20 cables for my rig to be able to go full stereo (!!!!) but still need to make a few more to replace some "meh" cables that I've had in my rig for a while. Trying to go all Mogami/Neutrik/Switchcraft for continuity's sake and there are still a few basic Live Wire cables throughout. I'll be posting in the "Random pics of your rig" thread once I get that taken care of and give a little explanation of what's going on  

The tubes are going to be for my recently acquired Fryette Ultra Lead (NAD thread soon) since the power tubes in there look fairly used. They sound fine, but I figure I might as well swap them and keep the current ones for spares, and roll in a few different preamp tubes while I'm at it


----------



## jc986

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I think my next purchase will be even more bulk cable and connectors or a bunch of tubes.
> 
> I recently built roughly 20 cables for my rig to be able to go full stereo (!!!!) but still need to make a few more to replace some "meh" cables that I've had in my rig for a while. Trying to go all Mogami/Neutrik/Switchcraft for continuity's sake and there are still a few basic Live Wire cables throughout. I'll be posting in the "Random pics of your rig" thread once I get that taken care of and give a little explanation of what's going on
> 
> The tubes are going to be for my recently acquired Fryette Ultra Lead (NAD thread soon) since the power tubes in there look fairly used. They sound fine, but I figure I might as well swap them and keep the current ones for spares, and roll in a few different preamp tubes while I'm at it



Congrats on scoring the Ultra Lead. It's an amp I'd love to play someday. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Ultra Lead as we seem to share pretty similar taste in gear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was EXTREMELY close to buying a Randall T2 that I saw on eBay. Even was about to go to the bank to drop off some cash. But someone bought the damn thing before the bank even opened.



EDIT: Welp, got something else.


----------



## punisher911

Empress Heavy is being delivered today....


----------



## Jake

I'm pretty dead set on a Custom 24 at this point. I've been working an assload of overtime and even getting double time so I'm gonna set aside a fund. It's just a matter of finding the right one at the right price with the right specs


----------



## russmuller

russmuller said:


> A Two Notes Engineering Torpedo Live. I needed some funds and decided to part ways with my Axe-FX II. So now that I'm playing a half stack in an apartment, it's a must if I don't want my neighbors to hate me.



Finally ordered my Torpedo Live today. Woo hoo!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either a new retube kit for my XXX, or an Ibanez IC400. Probably both.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I think my next purchase will be even more bulk cable and connectors or a bunch of tubes.
> 
> I recently built roughly 20 cables for my rig to be able to go full stereo (!!!!) but still need to make a few more to replace some "meh" cables that I've had in my rig for a while. Trying to go all Mogami/Neutrik/Switchcraft for continuity's sake and there are still a few basic Live Wire cables throughout. I'll be posting in the "Random pics of your rig" thread once I get that taken care of and give a little explanation of what's going on
> 
> The tubes are going to be for my recently acquired Fryette Ultra Lead (NAD thread soon) since the power tubes in there look fairly used. They sound fine, but I figure I might as well swap them and keep the current ones for spares, and roll in a few different preamp tubes while I'm at it



Ordered the tubes earlier today  KT88's are damn expensive  but worth it! I'll probably order the cable/connectors over the weekend.


----------



## ThePIGI King

An HD500. I just have to suck it up and actually order one, or wait for a really really good deal. Excited.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Incoming PRS CU24 in trampas green quilt. Limited run for The Axe Palace... 25 amethyst/ 25 trampas green. SE but no matter. I like the thin/ wide profile anyway. Was looking at an S2 in antique white with pattern regular profile but it was about twice the price. Anyway... Had Nick's tech install a set of Sperzel lockers to make it a little nicer. I haven't seen it yet but I am hopeful that it will look great. Keeping fingers crossed that the stock pups will be okay. We'll see. Very excited atm.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness Cimmerian VI. All paid for. Nearing completion now.


----------



## Kobalt

Most likely selling the Banshee and attempting to find a pristine Jackson DKMGT.

By far and beyond, it has all of the specs I'm looking for in a guitar.

- Neck specs (43mm wide nut, thin).
- Reversed headstock (most natural hand/tuner orientation).
- TOM (seriously HATE adjusting six saddles individually).
- Arched top superstrat (more comfortable than a flat top).
- JACKSON, MIJ.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

KGC Edge Zero block for my ZR2 equipped guitar. Hoping to get a little less string crosstalk on the high frets. 

Turns out they make them when ordered (as expected) without any indication of ETA (unexpected), short of "the longest it has ever taken was 6 weeks". Oh well.


----------



## pondman

Been wanting a DNA for years. 
I'm hoping to hunt one down this year.



dna by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hachetjoel

One popped up used online at gc. I checked it really early in the morning like six am. I immediately tried to buy it but it had already been sold :'(


----------



## pondman

Hachetjoel said:


> One popped up used online at gc. I checked it really early in the morning like six am. I immediately tried to buy it but it had already been sold :'(



Oh man I know that feeling. Its happened to me about 7 times over the last six years in various ways


----------



## Spinedriver

punisher911 said:


> Empress Heavy is being delivered today....



Nice.. you should post your first impressions once you get a chance to put it through it's paces. I know I've been looking at getting one on & off for a while now. The biggest down side for me is that because of the exchange rate, it's close to $400 CDN. I picked up an MXR 5150 today because the store happened to have one in stock (they've been on backorder forever).

I haven't had a chance to give it a full run-through yet so I don't know if I'll keep it yet.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i was at a pawn shop and saw a schecter omen 8 in red, like the pic below. seemed to be in good shape, just missing a couple strings. they look to be going for 300+. the guy said it was $175. i think i could get it for $125-$150 if i show him some cash lol. never owned a schecter...what do you guys think?


----------



## Hachetjoel

I think it'll probably be a guitar that you never play. 
They're good value for the money but I think if you have other guitars you'd find yourself never playing it.


----------



## feraledge

Satisfactory run with some Squier Jazz basses today at GC. 60's Special Jazz bass has officially moved from "GAS" to "next purchase". Congratulations. 






Also played like a dozen Strats. I think my brain has finally settled happily on "love them, but don't NEED one". Until next week...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can't decide.


----------



## feraledge

^ Iceman gets my vote.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm definitely getting both eventually, but I don't know which to get first. I may just get whichever one is cheapest first (still saving up, so it'll be a month or so), but the Iceman is looking the best right now. 

Also, I'm in a similar boat with you with Strats. I LOVE how Strats look, but they don't feel right in my hands.

EDIT: Also, dunno if this counts... But some plywood, tolex, and piping so I can make my XXX look more spiffy.


----------



## feraledge

I have no issue with how Strats feel, I just chalk it up to being a guitar that I like but would never be a primary player for me. Maybe I'm wrong about that, but I would want a Strat for nerd/aesthetic reasons and reach for my Charvel every time I want to play. 
Maybe, but constantly battling that urge to gear hoard. Same reason I have to talk myself out of buying explorers and Vs.


----------



## InFlames235

My JP-2C is shipping today! So that


----------



## Spinedriver

I wasn't _planning_ on buying anything but since the wife gave me the green light to go out and "buy myself something", I ended up with a new MXR 5150 Overdrive and a One Spot power brick.


----------



## rexbinary

2016 Jackson Pro Rhoads RR3. Pre-ordered one as soon as they were announced. I'm hearing they will ship in April.

I had a '80s hot pink RR1 that I had to sell, and I have always been looking for something to replace it. This one is no RR1 but it should scratch the itch for me quite nicely.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

A few unexpected purchases popped up this past week. Another Ibanez LF7 for way cheap, 4u shallow Gator rack for my Kemper, and some parts to build a tap tempo pedal for my Timeline. I'm thinking I'll throw my old 3u headshell-style case up for sale this weekend and maybe look into a place to send in the LF7 to be rehoused and upgraded with better jacks/switch.


----------



## monkeysuncle

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can't decide.


Iceman for sure! Never dug that other model Ibanez (even to care to see what its called ) 
I say get that, tune low, crank your XXX (which sounded bad ass from clip), and Tom G. Warrior away!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually always loved the Darkstone ever since it came out. It's like a Ovation Ultra GP, but more br00tz. 

Either guitar I get, they're going to get a Duncan Distortion in the bridge for maximum metulz.  I was thinking about the Full Shred, but I think I'd prefer the saturation and brightness of a Distortion. Actually would be fun to get the full Tom G experience with the clean channel cranked with a Tubescreamer.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Ahhh I see the Ovation in it now. Not a bad looking guitar, but I'd prefer any Iceman with a Super Distortion in the bridge over it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apparently this thing. Had some low grade V gas, and this killed it. Was on sale until today and got a buddy that works at the shop. Well under $200. Solid guitar but the pickups SUUUUUUUCK. Need something else. 



Rhoads by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^damn, that looks slick. Jackson has been killing it with their entry level models the last few years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, those Jackson JS series guitars give Epiphone and Ibanez a run for their money when it comes to ....tiest beginner stock pickups. 

Kinda harsh, but when I hear people say the stock JS pickups are "actually good", I disregard any opinion they have towards tone.


----------



## Steinmetzify

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda harsh, but when I hear people say the stock JS pickups are "actually good", I disregard any opinion they have towards tone.



Yeah, I'd agree. I definitely have some weird taste in tones, but I don't think any of the weird ones I like are 'bad' per se. 

These pickups suck ass and anyone that would tell me I don't need to change them because they sound good would get laughed at and immediately judged. 

These things have a weird 'after tone' that makes everything sound like it has a delay on it. Even using an Axe II I can't get them to sound good. Really thin and weird sounding. I'd kick a puppy for a good passive right about now; all I have in the parts bin are a few sets of EMGs, and I'm off of actives at the moment as I really don't like recording with them.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Just spent a pretty penny on a butt load of Seymour Duncans. Anxiously await those to come in, though it won't be for another week or 2.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Yeah, I'd agree. I definitely have some weird taste in tones, but I don't think any of the weird ones I like are 'bad' per se.
> 
> These pickups suck ass and anyone that would tell me I don't need to change them because they sound good would get laughed at and immediately judged.
> 
> These things have a weird 'after tone' that makes everything sound like it has a delay on it. Even using an Axe II I can't get them to sound good. Really thin and weird sounding. I'd kick a puppy for a good passive right about now; all I have in the parts bin are a few sets of EMGs, and I'm off of actives at the moment as I really don't like recording with them.



Get a Duncan Custom or Distortion to throw in there.


----------



## Womb raider

Have an ESP USA Horizon coming in. Delivery day can't come fast enough!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Get a Duncan Custom or Distortion to throw in there.





Or get a Black Winter.

Or Nazgul. 

Or get all 3 and compare them because I'm trying to decide on them.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> Get a Duncan Custom or Distortion to throw in there.



Was thinking about either....



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or get a Black Winter.
> 
> Or Nazgul.
> 
> Or get all 3 and compare them because I'm trying to decide on them.



Haven't tried the BW, but the 6 string Nazgul is badass. Thick and saturated and I dig it. Weirdly enough I ....in HATED the 7 string version in my KM7, and I'm not the only one of my group of friends that feels that way. It's dry and quacky and I hated it.

I had the Distortion in a Mushok baritone and it was great for lower tunings...nice and grindy.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or get a Black Winter.
> 
> Or Nazgul.
> 
> Or get all 3 and compare them because I'm trying to decide on them.



I currently have a Custom and a Nazgul in guitars, and a Distortion somewhere in a box.

The Distortion is thicker sounding. It always reminds me of like a Kittie or Soulfly type sound. Just very fat and thick, but not the greatest at tight cutting tones.

The Custom is one of my current favs. It has a fat low end, but it fairly tight, with a lot of raspy upper mids and treble. Think chunky, like an old White Zombie album. It always kinda reminds me of Carcass's Heartwork album. Super thick and fat, yet somehow doesn't sound like mush.

The Nazgul is pretty cool. I am liking it also. It is very tight, and has a ton of upper mids. Great for Fear Factory style playing. Great for hitting harmonics and sustaining squeals ala Pantera. It is not as chunky as the Custom, but it is tighter and clearer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually have the Custom. It's thick and bright, but not the _tightest_ pickup ever. Kind of why I was checking out the Nazgul, so I can have a tighter pickup that's still thick for drop C.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually have the Custom. It's thick and bright, but not the _tightest_ pickup ever. Kind of why I was checking out the Nazgul, so I can have a tighter pickup that's still thick for drop C.



Yeah, the Custom isn't super tight. I think that is why I like it. It is a really fun pickup to play where you can dig in and feel every chug. Mine is on a B tuned guitar, so I wonder if I would feel differently if I had it up in E, or D.

The Nazgul is much tighter than the Custom. It is more balanced across all the frequencies, with the exception of having a ton of upper mids. Like 1000hz-2000hz mids. The ones that give your that metallic crunch and scrape sound when you palm mute. Mine is in a D, and drop C tuned guitar. It is very tight either way. Tighter than any of the other Duncan's I have had.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, guess I'm adding the Nazgul to my next purchase as well. 

The reason I love the EMG 81 is for that exact reason. The really strong midrange/high-mid crunch.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

and I am more than halfway saved up for it


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, guess I'm adding the Nazgul to my next purchase as well.
> 
> The reason I love the EMG 81 is for that exact reason. The really strong midrange/high-mid crunch.



Yeah, it definitely has that "Passive EMG-81" sound. It also feels more compressed than other Duncans, but not as much as an actual EMG 81/85.

It is one of my favorites right now out of all my guitars. The others I have to compare right now are the Nazgul, Custom, Dimarzio Tone Zone, Dimarzio Crunch Lab 7, EMG 707, and Kiesel Lithium.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or get a Black Winter.
> 
> Or Nazgul.
> 
> Or get all 3 and compare them because I'm trying to decide on them.



[sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/comparison[/sc]

Black Winter, Nazgul, Distortion

I had a Custom Custom in a Horizon III, thought it was almost a little too tight and weak on the low end. Would go well in a mix, but wouldn't have been my go to pickup. I prefer the Nazgul and Black Winter, but never tried a Custom (IIRC). The EQ on Custom vs Custom Custom is pretty much an inversion if SD's tone charts are true.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Not trying to compete with feraledge, but I did an A/B between the BW and Nazgul in my a couple of my Jacksons. Sound quality isn't as good and the playing is much worse, but the more comparisons the better.

https://soundcloud.com/seeyoucreepin/sets/pickup-test

This was a real quick test using JamUp on my iPad. Again, sorry for the quality


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just grabbed a ceramic Nailbomb for the V, hope it's good in there.


----------



## Gravy Train

I just got the call that the SD Retribution 8 string set I ordered came in this morning! I'll be dropping off my RGA8 this evening to get them installed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/feraledge/comparison[/sc]
> 
> Black Winter, Nazgul, Distortion



I definitely liked the Nazgul the most. Tighter low end, midrangey attack without being too honky. Guess I'll find a deal on one. Actually sounds like the best qualities of a Distortion meets the best qualities of a JB.



awesomeaustin said:


> https://soundcloud.com/seeyoucreepin/sets/pickup-test
> 
> This was a real quick test using JamUp on my iPad. Again, sorry for the quality



Yeah, I don't want to be a dick, but it sounds like you could have lowered the gain a bit. Sounds like you had way too much gain going on and not enough volume.


----------



## Hachetjoel

steinmetzify said:


> Just grabbed a ceramic Nailbomb for the V, hope it's good in there.



Not a bareknuckle guy by any stretch of the imagination but that's what I was going to recommend, saw that guitar and instantly thought " bareknuckle nailbombs would be so sick in that guitar"


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice, it's one of the few I haven't tried, but I've heard it's good for basswood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gravy Train said:


> I just got the call that the SD Retribution 8 string set I ordered came in this morning! I'll be dropping off my RGA8 this evening to get them installed



Tell us how it is. No one ever talks about the Retribution.


----------



## awesomeaustin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I don't want to be a dick, but it sounds like you could have lowered the gain a bit. Sounds like you had way too much gain going on and not enough volume.



No, you're totally right. I hadn't use it much at the time, and was just doing it for ....s and giggles while swapping pickups.


----------



## Gravy Train

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tell us how it is. No one ever talks about the Retribution.



I definitely will update my NGD thread when I get the guitar back and spend some time with it. 

Had to have them ordered directly from SD because no one carries the 8 string version!


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> Extra working lately got me extra money that will turn up next week in the form of a Matrix GT1000fx.
> 
> 
> 
> Have wanted to check one out for a while. It will be interesting to see how it compares to my current gear for my Axe-FX II.



Got this last week, but one of the rack ears was damaged in shipping. They sent me a new panel, and it I got it all replaced tonight and bolted into the rack.



Definitely like it so far! More low end dynamics than what I had, so it is more fun to play.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Does it bring the low end thump with the Rectos? I know that's a thing for you. Coloring the tones at all?


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> Got this last week, but one of the rack ears was damaged in shipping. They sent me a new panel, and it I got it all replaced tonight and bolted into the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely like it so far! More low end dynamics than what I had, so it is more fun to play.



I'm also interested in how it compares to that ART you have. 

Sometime in the future I'd like to get a new cab and poweramp, and I'm not really sure what to look at regarding poweramps. I hear lots of good, but also some bad about Matrix... though I never know if those people who don't like it are comparing against $2,000+ studio grade poweramps.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Does it bring the low end thump with the Rectos? I know that's a thing for you. Coloring the tones at all?





mnemonic said:


> I'm also interested in how it compares to that ART you have.
> 
> Sometime in the future I'd like to get a new cab and poweramp, and I'm not really sure what to look at regarding poweramps. I hear lots of good, but also some bad about Matrix... though I never know if those people who don't like it are comparing against $2,000+ studio grade poweramps.



Keep in mind I have only had it a few days and have only played it a few hours at most. I only compared with the SLA-2 for about 10 minutes, and haven't plugged it back in since. 

Overall, my first impression was that it didn't _sound_ that much different. I mean, both are flat poweramps that just make the sound louder. Then I got to listening more critically. The most noticeable thing is that the Matrix seems to pump more in the low end. The dynamics jump out at you more, and it just makes it more fun to play. I could always dial in ton of low end on the ART, but it seems like it was always compressed. I dunno. I could get a ton of bass, but it was just there. It didn't jump out at you when you hit a note the way a tube amp does. The Matrix is much better at this. Then I started to notice that the ART has more high end. Sometimes it would kinda grate on my ears when playing leads, and that doesn't seem to happen with the Matrix. So, I guess I would say the ART has a more compressed low end and a more harsh high end. More "Solid State" sounding I guess. The ART is also twice the size and twice the weight. Overall, the ART is a good poweramp, it would be hard to tell the difference if you were inexperienced with gear. I think the Matrix shines in the dynamics though. It is definitely more fun to play because the sound is more dynamic. The fans are a little louder than the ART. If absolute silence is needed then I would look at the 2U version.

I will have to compare with using my Recto as a poweramp. My first impressions though are that I dont think it would be worth the time and energy.

The only other poweramp I have really considered is a Freyette Power Station. I am not sure if that would add something extra or not, or be worth the energy, weight, and maintenance.

Sadly, now it makes me want to buy a smaller rack case, lol. The Matrix is tiny.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> Keep in mind I have only had it a few days and have only played it a few hours at most. I only compared with the SLA-2 for about 10 minutes, and haven't plugged it back in since.
> 
> Overall, my first impression was that it didn't _sound_ that much different. I mean, both are flat poweramps that just make the sound louder. Then I got to listening more critically. The most noticeable thing is that the Matrix seems to pump more in the low end. The dynamics jump out at you more, and it just makes it more fun to play. I could always dial in ton of low end on the ART, but it seems like it was always compressed. I dunno. I could get a ton of bass, but it was just there. It didn't jump out at you when you hit a note the way a tube amp does. The Matrix is much better at this. Then I started to notice that the ART has more high end. Sometimes it would kinda grate on my ears when playing leads, and that doesn't seem to happen with the Matrix. So, I guess I would say the ART has a more compressed low end and a more harsh high end. More "Solid State" sounding I guess. The ART is also twice the size and twice the weight. Overall, the ART is a good poweramp, it would be hard to tell the difference if you were inexperienced with gear. I think the Matrix shines in the dynamics though. It is definitely more fun to play because the sound is more dynamic. The fans are a little louder than the ART. If absolute silence is needed then I would look at the 2U version.
> 
> I will have to compare with using my Recto as a poweramp. My first impressions though are that I dont think it would be worth the time and energy.
> 
> The only other poweramp I have really considered is a Freyette Power Station. I am not sure if that would add something extra or not, or be worth the energy, weight, and maintenance.
> 
> Sadly, now it makes me want to buy a smaller rack case, lol. The Matrix is tiny.



Very cool.

I remember reading some marketing copy and some reviews stating that they were designed to be more 'tube like' in feel, but still FRFR, and I couldn't really decide if that would be a good thing or not, as the Axe FX should technically already model all of that business. 

Good to hear that 1.) its not just marketing, and 2.) that it sounds good.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I remember reading some marketing copy and some reviews stating that they were designed to be more 'tube like' in feel, but still FRFR, and I couldn't really decide if that would be a good thing or not, as the Axe FX should technically already model all of that business.
> 
> Good to hear that 1.) its not just marketing, and 2.) that it sounds good.



Yeah, it basically seems like your typical flat PA poweramp. I have played through many through the years. Typically they are loud, but kind of have a flat feel. Not very fun to play. The Matrix seems different because the feel is not as stiff. It is a little more bouncy and dynamic. This makes it feel more like a guitar amp. The guys that dont like it have probably gotten use to that PA Poweramp stiff feel. The Axe can model all of that, but then if you run it through a compressed poweramp.....

I know when I use my Recto as a poweramp, it can be annoying. On the Orange mode (normal tube power amp), it seems like it can either be too bright/harsh or too dark/dull depending on the presence setting. Honestly the dynamics and thump are really not that impressive in this mode.... at least not when cranked through the roof. The Red mode (Modern, Deep, etc... mode) definitely has more low end chunk and dynamics. It actually sounds and feels amazing. However, you also get that harsh high end fizz to go with it that can wreck your presets. It definitely adds the Recto sizzle to every sound in the Axe. While this can sound good, it can be annoying.

So far, the Matrix is not as dramatic at the Red mode, and probably more like the Orange mode, but overall, more flat in general. It is kinda in between the ART and the Recto. It will be fun to play with it more over the coming months.

Of course the size and weight has to be mentioned also! Thing is easily 1/4 the size the Axe itself. Seems like it would be a great addition to many rigs because it is a lot of power for such a small addition to a rig. Reminds me of when I used to have Mosvalve poweramps. I always wish I kept them. Such a useful thing to have around.....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Impulse bought a VHT Fatbottom 4x12 to go with my Ultra Lead last night, so that's incoming in the next week or two  gonna be throwing the Deliverance 4x12 up for sale once the Fatbottom gets here, too.


----------



## Jake

Tax return+ overtime= still probably gonna spring for a PRS/JPX but I did find something very very interesting in Pittsburgh that could steal my money for less than those other things. I'm also going to be there next weekend so I might have an interesting NGD


----------



## asher

If I can't get cleans I like for rhythm use with the 57/66 in the strandberg (pop, rock, some funk kind of stuff - metal cleans would be fine) tax return is going to a Jazzmaster.


----------



## wakjob

Been having Strandberg GAS a lot lately.
But I've been playing all weekend and my wrists/hands aren't bothering me, so...

That down payment on a new Tesla Model 3 is calling my bank account.


----------



## jc986

Going to replace my 2 OneSpots with a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus. Long overdue and should result in a much cleaner pedalboard without all the daisy chaining everywhere.


----------



## ThePIGI King

ThePIGI King said:


> An HD500. I just have to suck it up and actually order one, or wait for a really really good deal. Excited.



Well...This may have to wait until Graduation, if I end up going to this Prom thing then it will set me back for sure... *sigh*


----------



## Ulvhedin

Just went #yolo and paid for one of these


----------



## wakjob

^
yummy


----------



## rokket2005

As far as gear goes it'll probably be something recording based. I've pretty much hit endgame for both guitars and amps, and I've been sidequesting on them for a little while. I've wanted an Empirical Labs Distressor for a while, though it's honestly not that big of a deal since I have an RNC which I have no qualms with. For the studio I need to hit up craigslist for kirby vacuum that's in good shape though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still pretty set on the IC400 or IC350. 

Also hoping I can get in contact with Banjomikez to get a customized Duncan Nazgul.


----------



## ROAR

Epiphone Brent Hinds maybe


----------



## Steinmetzify

MJT Telemaster body incoming. Stoked to put this together. Been way too long since I've done a project.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

in a few more days...






...Ill be coming home from GC with a floor model of one of these for slightly cheaper than list (I hope)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ROAR said:


> Epiphone Brent Hinds maybe



saw a thread about it a while back...is it gonna be silver burst or b/w?


----------



## ROAR

Silverburst! Can't wait to try one out!


----------



## Thrashman

Looking for a new overdrive and will likely be getting either the Mad Professor Simble, the ZenDrive or an Archer.. 

And a Mooer acoustic sim for smaller function gigs 

I'm damaged.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Alex Kenivel said:


> in a few more days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Ill be coming home from GC with a floor model of one of these for slightly cheaper than list (I hope)



whats the head stock look like?


----------



## dhgrind

Abominable Electronics - Throne Torcher hm2 clone. Its gonna be going head to head with the Lone wolf audio Lefthand Wrath deluxe for who's staying. I've heard great things about the TT over the LHW. I'm already leaning towards TT since its been on Harms Way's newest stuff, and the $$$ factor is more attractive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, not going to be an IC400, but it'll be something else similar but for a good bit less. 

EDIT: Yup, just bought both an Ibanez IC200 and a Wilde L500XL.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Access Virus TI Snow! I actually just bought it and should get it in a few days. Can't wait to try it. I've been gassing for one for awhile. Trying to build up my synth collection


----------



## rokket2005

Ericjutsu said:


> Access Virus TI Snow! I actually just bought it and should get it in a few days. Can't wait to try it. I've been gassing for one for awhile. Trying to build up my synth collection



Congrats dude! I've had my ti desktop for about two years and love it. It's such a deep and great sounding synth, you'll love it.


----------



## Ericjutsu

rokket2005 said:


> Congrats dude! I've had my ti desktop for about two years and love it. It's such a deep and great sounding synth, you'll love it.


What do you use it for? How is it for industrial?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mooost likely going to get a power tube set for my XXX. And after that, will get a proper interface.


----------



## rokket2005

Ericjutsu said:


> What do you use it for? How is it for industrial?



I don't write industrial music, but I'm sure it can do whatever you'd need it to in that context. This song of mine has a lot of Virus all over it, and is a good example of the kind of stuff I use it for.

https://soundcloud.com/benjaminrc-1/neutral-mask


----------



## Ericjutsu

rokket2005 said:


> I don't write industrial music, but I'm sure it can do whatever you'd need it to in that context. This song of mine has a lot of Virus all over it, and is a good example of the kind of stuff I use it for.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/benjaminrc-1/neutral-mask



Says the track doesn't exist. I don't see it on your page either.


----------



## rokket2005

Huh, I had set it to private, but I thought that as long as someone had the link directly to it that they would have access to it. It's public now so you should be able to hear it.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

rokket2005 said:


> I don't write industrial music, but I'm sure it can do whatever you'd need it to in that context. This song of mine has a lot of Virus all over it, and is a good example of the kind of stuff I use it for.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/benjaminrc-1/neutral-mask



Sounds very nice, man!


----------



## Hachetjoel

rokket2005 said:


> I don't write industrial music, but I'm sure it can do whatever you'd need it to in that context. This song of mine has a lot of Virus all over it, and is a good example of the kind of stuff I use it for.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/benjaminrc-1/neutral-mask



I come here exclusively to talk about gear, but damn this track is sick.


----------



## Mprinsje

70's pre-lawsuit Ibby Les Paul, they pop up for around &#8364;350-500 in my country from time to time. Now i only have to play the waiting game.


----------



## Ericjutsu

rokket2005 said:


> Huh, I had set it to private, but I thought that as long as someone had the link directly to it that they would have access to it. It's public now so you should be able to hear it.



okay now I can hear it. Nice man. Cool song and sounds! Do you make your own sounds or do you use the presets?


----------



## vividox

I was thinking of this thread on my way to work today, and I honestly think I'm done for the foreseeable future. I love my Jackson DK7-M and my Axe-Fx II XL+. I don't really want or need anything else for a loooong time.

Next thing I grab is probably... a new desk.


----------



## protest

My old VHT is up for sale, really fighting to not buy it back.


----------



## rokket2005

Ericjutsu said:


> okay now I can hear it. Nice man. Cool song and sounds! Do you make your own sounds or do you use the presets?



I'll usually try to find something close to what i want and tweak it from there. If something works without me messing with it I'll use it, but I can make new patches from init settings too.


----------



## Ericjutsu

rokket2005 said:


> I'll usually try to find something close to what i want and tweak it from there. If something works without me messing with it I'll use it, but I can make new patches from init settings too.



What are your favorite sounds from it and is there a particular preset you like to start with? I just got it now and I like it. I just browsed through presets though. Seems like a lot of tweakability though.


----------



## MajorTom

2 Custom builds that are being delivered some time after the 25th of April
Gibson Les Paul Fort Knox
2016 Gibson Les Paul 50's Tribute HP Gold Top
Another Ibanez AEL207E-TKS 7

That's my shopping list of guitars for April to May 2016, I might start looking at Fenders in May and June, nothing really top end or super expensive.


----------



## technomancer

The JP-2C GAS burns...


----------



## MajorTom

I forgot one of the most important things on my list of music equipment to buy, it's actually at the top of my to buy list, is new and far better quality machine heads for both my Ibanez AEL207E-TKS 7 as well as my Ibanez AEL2012E, the stock machine heads that these guitars come with are rubbish and seriously let down what are other wise really good instruments.


----------



## Hbett

Thinking about grabbing that premium blue floral pattern JEM. Might do the old JEM7 BSB instead though. There is a JEM in my future, either way.


----------



## Fretless

I can drive my car with all this GAS.

KRONOS Platinum | MUSIC WORKSTATION | KORG


----------



## Fraz666

- Ibanez RGIF7 but it will not be delivered before august
- Ibanez PGM3 (the old one made in Korea/Indonesia) but I can't find it... damn...

too much time for my gas, I must find also something else


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> The JP-2C GAS burns...



Dewd. RIGHT?!


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Dewd. RIGHT?!



Only reason I don't have one ordered is that I'd have to sell my Friedman to cover it, but the GAS is killing me


----------



## MoonJelly

Parts, parts, parts....

-Alumitone deathbuckers
-Schaller Hannes bridges
-Gotoh tuners
-_wood_


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Only reason I don't have one ordered is that I'd have to sell my Friedman to cover it, but the GAS is killing me



I hear you. I'd have to off a couple things and that's all that's stopping me. Couple of the clips almost pushed me over the edge last night.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> I hear you. I'd have to off a couple things and that's all that's stopping me. Couple of the clips almost pushed me over the edge last night.



Yep. I am still REALLY tempted...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've spent the last few days REALLY considering taking my G Major out of my main rig in favor of putting in another sliding shelf to hold my Strymon pedals and another multi-FX unit to replace the G Major. I love the G Major and would probably keep it around, but I think the rig as a whole would be cleaner if I could get the Strymon pedals into the rack instead of just sitting on top. 

I'm thinking at the end of the whole process, the new shelf will have my Strymon pedals, Line 6 M9, and an RJM Amp Gizmo (or the mini one) for controlling my non-midi amps. Oh, and I'm waiting on a Cioks Big John power supply for the Strymon pedals and Amp Gizmo. Stoked to start working on it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Yep. I am still REALLY tempted...



Grab one let me know what you think. I trust your judgment.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Grab one let me know what you think. I trust your judgment.



Matt has one coming tomorrow so I'm waiting to hear what HE thinks


----------



## yellowv

technomancer said:


> Matt has one coming tomorrow so I'm waiting to hear what HE thinks



I want to see what he thinks of it as well.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, trust Matt's judgment too. Hope he throws up a review.


----------



## lewis

this tube preamp/boost pedal from Laney -


----------



## Womb raider

Fighting GAS reallly hard right now... UGH why did I even look. I might be broke soon.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not sure right now. Waiting on a Telemaster body from MJT so I can finish that project; really need to decide on pickups and a harness for one of my LPs. The EMG 57/66 is NOT working for me in that guitar.


----------



## MoonJelly

I really dig the blue range of Suhr guitars, would like to have one. 






I really can't afford one, though. I'll prob end up building one like it, and call it the Smuhrf.


----------



## eightsixboy

Ibanez RG752AHM.


Getting probably one of the first in the country, have to wait until July sometime though.


----------



## MoonJelly

classy.


----------



## protest

Jackson DK2M in Crimson Swirl.


Also...Her transformation is complete:


----------



## Steinmetzify

Way to brainwash!


----------



## Zalbu

I'm thinking about getting a Digitech GSP1101 because I'm getting fed up with relying on Jamup on my iPad for my tones and want a dedicated unit for guitar playing. Are there any other "poor man's Axe-Fx/Kemper" units out there that I should consider?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Amplifire.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The 11R is cool, but not as versatile as the GSP since it has pretty limited effects.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, unless the dental work I get done in the next month or two is extreme, I might have an Ibanez ART or AR320 in my future, or an Epiphone Les Paul goldtop. Basically want a singlecut.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, unless the dental work I get done in the next month or two is extreme, I might have an *Ibanez ART or AR320* in my future, or an Epiphone Les Paul goldtop. Basically want a singlecut.


I have the ARZ307 7 string big brother, and its glorious considering its smaller scale. I love that its a single cut and the neck heel is glorious. Go for it man.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I saw a few for a good price. I'm looking specificallt at the ART320 or AR320 since they have a bit more vintage flair. I tried the ARZ800 and thought it was a fun guitar.


----------



## Zalbu

Zalbu said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Digitech GSP1101 because I'm getting fed up with relying on Jamup on my iPad for my tones and want a dedicated unit for guitar playing. Are there any other "poor man's Axe-Fx/Kemper" units out there that I should consider?


And a follow up question to this, I might join a band soon which means that I'll most likely do live shows. 

If I get a GSP1101 or something similar, are there any speakers/monitors I can use to both connect to my interface when I'm playing/recording at home into my DAW and incorporate in a live setting or do I need different kind of speakers if I'm playing at a venue without monitors?

I'm a complete beginner when it comes to different types of speakers because aside from my crappy Line 6 Spider amp I've only played through guitar modelers with headphones at home and used amps provided by the venue when I've played live before.


----------



## rokket2005

I think I'm done again for a good while. I've still been looking at classifieds and stuff, but haven't really had that WTB burn since I got my VH4. Maybe later in the year I'll look for a used DSI OB-6 if there are any to be had for a decent price.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed a hand built LP harness for my GT; should work pretty well with the incoming McCarty pickups for it. Stoked for low output PAF tones in that guitar. I really should play it a lot more than I do...


----------



## protest

EQD Night Wire
Rivera Rock Crusher or Two Notes Reload
Focusrite Scarlet 2i2 or similar. 

Going to need to reduce my volume for a while, so I'm going to start running my amps into my computer and using impulses.


----------



## Mathemagician

Having just ordered an Agile with the exact specs I've wanted since forever. My next GAS is an Aristides, sooooo.....see you guys in here in like 3-6 years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been trying to decide between a new guitar or a recording setup... Decided to get the recording setup tomorrow. Gonna try to get an Scarlett 2I4 and either an SM57 or one of those GLS Audio ES57s.


----------



## technomancer

Still holding out and haven't bought anything 

Then again it's easier when the most tempting guitar I've seen lately was posted by a flipper that has it marked up at least 25% over what he paid for it. Do these guys think people are too stupid to use google to find other for sale adds for a one-off guitar?


----------



## eightsixboy

So much want. God I hope this is available outside Japan. 


Ibanez Prestige RGV3750BD-OL


----------



## MoonJelly

eightsixboy said:


> So much want. God I hope this is available outside Japan.
> 
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGV3750BD-OL



Stag mag @ the neck


----------



## Shask

eightsixboy said:


> So much want. God I hope this is available outside Japan.
> 
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGV3750BD-OL



That is a weird looking bridge. A CAM version of a Strat trem?


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> That is a weird looking bridge. A CAM version of a Strat trem?



IIRC it's called the SynchroniZR... I've got an Ibanez Japan-only Prestige with it on, it's a pretty sweet bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been trying to decide between a new guitar or a recording setup... Decided to get the recording setup tomorrow. Gonna try to get an Scarlett 2I4 and either an SM57 or one of those GLS Audio ES57s.



Just ordered.  Found a really good deal on a used 2I4, and decided to give the ES 57 a shot. Down the road I plan on getting a real SM57.


----------



## asher

Still debating Fender Classic Player Jazzmaster/Brent Hinds sig.

(por que no los dos? i have a 20% off GC coupon that expires today and my tax return was bigger than expected...)

I also just had the idea that maybe, since I'm moving cross country and not going to be in a band any more, I should sell my Axe II/MFC/pedals/Furman/rack bag, and downside to an AX8. Less to ship, and if I need more later I can grab whatever's current that way...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Get the Hinds sig. No question.


----------



## asher

I've been realllllly craving that P90 jangle and I loved the way those hot P90s played when I tried one.

But, again, moving, so I'm not gonna be in a rock cover band any more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Easy-to-find full production model vs limited edition model that seems to be selling out quicker than Scarface's stock of cocaine.


----------



## asher

Truth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, have you try the J Mascis Squier Jazzmaster? I loved the .... out of the one I tried.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, have you try the J Mascis Squier Jazzmaster? I loved the .... out of the one I tried.



I tried one, yeah. Didn't plug it in, so I don't know how it sounds, but while I liked the neck feel a lotttt, the fret ends on the particular model I tried were rather sharp and needed a good deal of love.


----------



## rokket2005

I've looked at the JM jazzmasters a few times, and the first time I saw one in person a few weeks ago I pulled it of the wall at GC and the action was 3/8" high. Put it back on the wall without even strumming it. 

His old Japanese purple ones are super cool but pretty rare at this point.


----------



## asher

Action on the one I played was ok, and the wall hangers are almost always going to need a good setup.

If I go for one I'm going to a store and making them get new ones out of boxes.


----------



## ncfiala

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, have you try the J Mascis Squier Jazzmaster? I loved the .... out of the one I tried.


 
Good to know you liked it. Never tried the Squire one but I used to have the purple sparkle one. I'm a Dinosaur Jr and Mascis freak and have been for 25 years. Wish I never would have sold that thing. I do still have my purple sparkle DJ Nikes though.


----------



## haydn

I have always wanted a Mesa/Boogie. Next amp will likely be a JP-2C.

Next guitar will likely be a JEM7V.


----------



## ESPImperium

PRS S2 Vela (The Country Rock/Something Different axe)






Got one just like it on its way. Same colour. Will get it next week once its cleared customs after a killer used score!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably gonna buy a Ruby 6L6 set for my XXX, as well as a bias probe.


----------



## tender_insanity

Next week I'm getting a 5150 60W combo converted to head. Then gotta grab some nice 2x12.


----------



## robski92

I'm about to purchase a Laney IRT Studio head. Super excited to do some recording with it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

robski92 said:


> I'm about to purchase a Laney IRT Studio head. Super excited to do some recording with it!



Dude these things are badass. Throw up a review with your thoughts!


----------



## tender_insanity

steinmetzify said:


> Dude these things are badass. Throw up a review with your thoughts!



I had one. Didn't like it much. Actually on don't like Laney much. I've tried a few setups with some people's gear but wasn't for me.


----------



## robski92

> I had one. Didn't like it much. Actually on don't like Laney much. I've tried a few setups with some people's gear but wasn't for me.



Any particular reason why? Or just didn't gel with it?


----------



## tender_insanity

robski92 said:


> Any particular reason why? Or just didn't gel with it?



No particular reasons. I recorded some stuff with it. Had it a few several setups like:

1) 4 cable method with Boss GT-100
2) Bad Monkey and Celestion 2x12" speakers with an old Rocktron Intellifex in the loop

It just wasnt for me. Not bad at all but just not my cup of tea. Go ahead and give it a try. You may like it!


----------



## protest

Not really my next purchase, but it looks like I might be finally getting my Fryette GP/DI.


----------



## USMarine75

Probably something I don't need and haven't realized I want... yet.


----------



## ESPImperium

The List (In no particular purchace order)

Taylor 110e Acoustic
Ibanez RGAIX6FM
Mesa Mark V 25W
Fender Bassbreaker 007
Mooer Noise Killer
Xotic SP Compressor (Second one, for my 'country' pedalboard)
Xotic Wah
Boss FV-30 Volume
Pedaltrain Metro 16
Dunlop DC Brick

That's pretty much it. After that its getting my recording needs up and running with some cheap Makie Monitors and a Focusrite 2i2 and I'm away. Ive got the microphones I need as well, might need a cheap passive DI or a mic pre amp, but those are easily got.

I have a plan, and I'm pretty much going full bore towards it. Might start doing YouTube reviews on what I have and do rig tours etc...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, didn't get the tubes. Ended up gettng an SM57. 

Tubes should be next though.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Little pic but... 







PRS S2 Semi-hollowbody in whale blue ( and TS9DX Turbo).


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've spent the last few days REALLY considering taking my G Major out of my main rig in favor of putting in another sliding shelf to hold my Strymon pedals and another multi-FX unit to replace the G Major. I love the G Major and would probably keep it around, but I think the rig as a whole would be cleaner if I could get the Strymon pedals into the rack instead of just sitting on top.
> 
> I'm thinking at the end of the whole process, the new shelf will have my Strymon pedals, Line 6 M9, and an RJM Amp Gizmo (or the mini one) for controlling my non-midi amps. Oh, and I'm waiting on a Cioks Big John power supply for the Strymon pedals and Amp Gizmo. Stoked to start working on it!



Well, since this post I've picked up two new sliding rack shelves (one for the Strymon pedals/M9/Amp Gizmo and another to replace my current pedal shelf) got the Big John in the mail, and ended up buying a Cmatmods Signa Drive and a Radial Twin City ABY pedal since I found stupid good deals on them. I now own more overdrives than I do stringed instruments   

It'll still be another week or so at least before I can mount everything in the new shelves because I'm waiting on a pair of rack rails to mount in the back of my rack to stabilize the shelves. I'm pretty much going to be taking everything completely apart to install the rails, then the shelves, then the GCX, power conditioner, all the pedals, etc. 

Still waiting on the right deal for an M9 and for _any_ used deal on a non-mini Amp Gizmo  Might end up getting that brand new if I can't find a used one by the start of June, though. Oh, and I want to try to find some nice bright blue LED lights to replace the bulbs in my power conditioner...you know...for the tone


----------



## curlyvice

Dual Rec GAS out of nowhere! Somebody stop me!


----------



## Steinmetzify

curlyvice said:


> Dual Rec GAS out of nowhere! Somebody stop me!



Don't do it, they're way too loud and awesome and grinding and beefy and saturated and fun to play. 

Don't do it.


----------



## curlyvice

steinmetzify said:


> Don't do it, they're way too loud and awesome and grinding and beefy and saturated and fun to play.
> 
> Don't do it.



You're absolutely right. They're way too perfect for what I'm looking for. I probably shouldn't do it.

I guess I won't then.

In all seriousness though, I'm going to do it. Just waiting for the right local deal to pop up. It's put my 5153 GAS on the backburner for now.


----------



## dhgrind

sold my kartakou warmer overdrive for a seymour duncan 805 overdrive. I was close to getting an ocd but i don't use clean/low gain amps.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MJT body....just waiting on paint for this one:



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## robski92

So I got that laney IRT studio. Dear god that is one pissed off sounding amp lol


----------



## MattThePenguin

Been trying to throw Blackhawks in the new KM7 has been giving me a hernia, so I'm switching to a different sig model with bigger routes.

It's hard to stay away from sig models.. these artists are absolutely killing it.


----------



## shredfreak

Gallien krueger 2x12 neo basscab.

And some 6 string guitar i get along with since i do need one for studio work. I'm kinda targeting the sub 500 range for a good one. The local store got some intersting things in stock so i'll most likely go home with yet another cort this weekend.

And bass pickups, eq & bridges (Delano, glockenklang & kahler).


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> It'll still be another week or so at least before I can mount everything in the new shelves because I'm waiting on a pair of rack rails to mount in the back of my rack to stabilize the shelves. I'm pretty much going to be taking everything completely apart to install the rails, then the shelves, then the GCX, power conditioner, all the pedals, etc.
> 
> Still waiting on the right deal for an M9 and for _any_ used deal on a non-mini Amp Gizmo  Might end up getting that brand new if I can't find a used one by the start of June, though. Oh, and I want to try to find some nice bright blue LED lights to replace the bulbs in my power conditioner...you know...for the tone




Well wouldn't you know it, the rack rails arrived AND a sweet deal on an M9 popped up today  snagged that sucker _real_ quick  

Installed the rails, shelves, etc. into the rack and have everything mounted, but I'll still be using the G Major instead of the M9 until I get the Amp Gizmo since it's taking care of both effects and relay control for the Über. The end goal is to take the G Major completely out of the equation and use the M9 for effects like EQ, gate, and detune, then have the Amp Gizmo controlling amp functions for both the Überschall and the Ultra Lead.

I may end up picking up a new Amp Gizmo sooner than June unless I can stay patient. I've also been playing with the idea of replacing the PP2+ in my pedal shelf with an MXR Iso Brick since my 805 and Signa drive overdrives have the option to run at 18v, but I currently have to choose between either coupling two outputs together and running the Radial ABY off of a separate wall wart or running everything off of the PP2+ but only running my 805 at 9v. Also doesn't hurt that the MXR is smaller overall and has bright blue LEDs


----------



## shredfreak

GK 212 ordered & presonus eris monitors along with it


----------



## protest

A little preview of my next NGD.











Probably should have dusted it off a bit first


----------



## technomancer

Please tell me that isn't the one from Mesh's run that the guy was asking more than new price for, and if it is that you talked him down considerably


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Please tell me that isn't the one from Mesh's run that the guy was asking more than new price for, and if it is that you talked him down considerably



No I got this from GC used after I returned my DK2M that was banged up. I've been trying to take pictures but the weather and the top/finish have been uncooperative.


----------



## rokket2005

Just before going to bed last night I opened up a tab for ebay, and looked through all my saved searches. Much to my surprise the synth that I've been looking for for the past two years was up for Buy it Now at about 60% of what they usually go for, so you know I got right on that ..... Incoming DSI Poly Evolver!


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I found a nice second hand LPJ 2015 with Dog Ear P90. I think I will get, as I don't a P90 axe but I feel like I need one.


----------



## thraxil

My cheapo Caline reverb pedal died (no big surprise), so I ordered a Digitech Polara to replace it.


----------



## DanieLibuy

Mesa Boogie Mini Mark V 35. YES!


----------



## Ericjutsu

I either want to get the Brice 5 string multiscale bass at rondomusic or the Ibanez Andy Timmons signature (the 10p not the really expensive one) or a guitar that is comparable to it.


----------



## texshred777

Replacement 535Q wah. Gave away my old workhorse a couple years ago.
Or a
Flashback X4
Or a 
Wampler Nirvana

Whichever I find locally used at a good price first.


----------



## narad

I don't need another OD _at all_ but I've bought into the hype:


----------



## Hachetjoel

^ me either, but I can't stop buying them.


----------



## coreysMonster

I'm almost done with my recording rig. TS808->Kemper->Roland SDE-1000->[missing reverb unit].

I didn't really like the Kemper effects, which is fine because I prefer outboard effects units anyways. So now I'm probably going to get an Eventide Space reverb to round everything off.

I'm waiting until next month to recharge funds from getting so much crap this month, so if I haven't found anything better by then (or a plugin that excites me as much as the pedal does) then that'll be the next purchase.


----------



## narad

Hachetjoel said:


> ^ me either, but I can't stop buying them.



I mean, this tubescreamer clone is probably better than my other tubescreamer clones, right? <<ordered>>


----------



## gnoll

I guess I should get a new cab, but honestly after that I don't think I need more gear really...

Just maybe a sub for my monitors, but that's a bit expensive...

For maybe the first time in my life I kinda look forward more to selling stuff.


----------



## Asphyxia

I just ordered a Digitech drop pedal.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Hachetjoel said:


> ^ me either, but I can't stop buying them.



I'm in the same boat  what's worse is that 90% of the time I'm using my OD808 and Duncan 805 in my main rig and very seldom switch in my other overdrives. I love having options, though, and each one is different, so I think it's pretty worth it


----------



## Steinmetzify

So progress



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## Zalbu

So I finally managed to get employment, at least over the summer, which means that I'll have some coin to spend on gear but I'm a bit conflicted on what approach I should take. 

I currently only have 3 guitars, two of which I pretty much never play because I don't really like them and one Prestige Ibby which is great but I'd prefer a hardtail over a trem so I can change tunings more easily and that kind of stuff, and I play through an iPad with Jamup which is pretty much only a temporary solution at this point. Should I grab a low-mid end modeler like the Digitech GSP1101 and spend the rest on guitars or save for a Helix/Axe-Fx and keep playing the Ibby for now? 

A Helix or Axe-Fx would most likely be the end game for me but I've owned so few guitars in my life that I don't even know what specs I prefer. Is it better to just experiment with guitars for now since I'll still have them by the time I get my hands on a high end modeler?


----------



## Hachetjoel

narad said:


> I mean, this tubescreamer clone is probably better than my other tubescreamer clones, right? <<ordered>>




pretty much exactly my logic, or like TWAT said, they all have slightly different flavors, like well i MOSTLY only use my 805 but its not as aggresive as id like so sometime i use my protone bulb which is very aggressive but its made of cheap ass components and is noisy as .... and sounds like .... its such a one trick pony its absurd, then sometimes i want like a low gain od so i'm like ok wessex it is! and then i'm like well i want a klon od820 but i still want more overdrives.


----------



## narad

Oh nice - wessex was one of the ones I was considering in this most recent round of "I need to buy something."


----------



## mrspacecat

I'm probably going to get a looper soon, probably an EHX 720.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Zalbu said:


> So I finally managed to get employment, at least over the summer, which means that I'll have some coin to spend on gear but I'm a bit conflicted on what approach I should take.
> 
> I currently only have 3 guitars, two of which I pretty much never play because I don't really like them and one Prestige Ibby which is great but I'd prefer a hardtail over a trem so I can change tunings more easily and that kind of stuff, and I play through an iPad with Jamup which is pretty much only a temporary solution at this point. Should I grab a low-mid end modeler like the Digitech GSP1101 and spend the rest on guitars or save for a Helix/Axe-Fx and keep playing the Ibby for now?
> 
> A Helix or Axe-Fx would most likely be the end game for me but I've owned so few guitars in my life that I don't even know what specs I prefer. Is it better to just experiment with guitars for now since I'll still have them by the time I get my hands on a high end modeler?




$500 guitar into $1500-$2k modeler? God tone. $2000 guitar into $500 modeler? Nah...

Just an opinion. I went thru like 30 guitars over the last 3 years basically trying everything I wanted to try; bought the AxeII a little over a year ago and just stopped flipping. The guitars I have are good enough, it was the amplification I wasn't digging. Was using the GSP and while it's a capable unit, it didn't compare to the Axe for me as far as ease of use and tones. I had them both here at the same time and compared them extensively, figured if I could get the GSP close I'd off the Axe and buy a new guitar. Didn't happen.

I'd go play a bunch of stuff, see what you like for a hardtail. Sell your other guitars, save up, grab the Helix or Axe if that's your want, then grab guitars later. Just an opinion though.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I planned on saving up for a PRS for my birthday this August, ended up being able to get it in April, so now I'm gonna shoot for one of these:


----------



## Zalbu

steinmetzify said:


> $500 guitar into $1500-$2k modeler? God tone. $2000 guitar into $500 modeler? Nah...
> 
> Just an opinion. I went thru like 30 guitars over the last 3 years basically trying everything I wanted to try; bought the AxeII a little over a year ago and just stopped flipping. The guitars I have are good enough, it was the amplification I wasn't digging. Was using the GSP and while it's a capable unit, it didn't compare to the Axe for me as far as ease of use and tones. I had them both here at the same time and compared them extensively, figured if I could get the GSP close I'd off the Axe and buy a new guitar. Didn't happen.
> 
> I'd go play a bunch of stuff, see what you like for a hardtail. Sell your other guitars, save up, grab the Helix or Axe if that's your want, then grab guitars later. Just an opinion though.



True, it'd be nice to have a high end modeler now so I don't have to think about it ever again, especially since I want to have a bunch of effects since I play a lot of ambient and post-rock and stuff like that, but the truth is that I don't really know if I need the god tone right now. 

I'm still pretty much in the woodshedding stage of my playing, I'm not nearly good enough to play the music that I want to play and I rarely record stuff that aren't just riff ideas and stuff like that.

But on the other hand, I don't need to pay for expensive guitars to figure out what specs I like and it's easier to make a mediocre guitar good than it is to get good tones out of a mediocre modeler, and I'm into so many different genres so it'd be nice to have a modeler that can nail literally any type of tone...

I think getting a good modeler would be worth it, the problem is to have the patience to save money for it...


----------



## Hachetjoel

narad said:


> Oh nice - wessex was one of the ones I was considering in this most recent round of "I need to buy something."



Totally recommend it! I don't like using it to boost amps all that much, (except the archon, which was the second best tone i ever had {dimarzio paf7s in mahog->wessex-->archon}) but as a stand alone like overdrive for the lower to mid gain stuff man nothing can compare


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I just bought a Rev 2 Uberschall the other day, still waiting on the shipment.

My wife will probably cut off my testicles if I buy anything else but my next purchase will be a Maxon 808.

After that I would like a better cab but that is not going to happen for a long time


----------



## Leviathus

GASing pretty hard for whatever these are....


----------



## rokket2005

Seussian Mounted Euphonium Cavalry isn't bringing up any google hits either.


----------



## asher

Pretty sure those are actually pre-radar airplane spotters.
Despite them looking like mounted weaponized sound.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Going back and forth on the Ibby GSR205 and the non-gio SR305.

Part of me says "Just get the Gio, save the $150". But then other part says "Dude, an extra $150 won't kill ya, and you NEED that 24 frets and better fretwork, wood, finish, QC, and better electronics". But I'm a tight-wad still  The struggle is real,


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Save for a used SR505. 

I dunno what I wanna get.  Part of me wants to see if I'm gonna sell my MF280 and see if I can get a Mesa 2x12 or Legacy 4x12 or something.

EDIT: I've also been toying with the idea of selling my XXX and finally getting the Randall V2/T2 I've been wanting.

EDIT2: You know what? .... it, Imma get a Mesa 2x12. Been needing to downsize anyway.


----------



## rokket2005

Got the polyevolver that I bought in, and there's a bunch of .... wrong with it that I'm just going to get a refund and send it back. Seller didn't say anything about it having any problems either.


----------



## Spinedriver

rokket2005 said:


> Got the polyevolver that I bought in, and there's a bunch of .... wrong with it that I'm just going to get a refund and send it back. Seller didn't say anything about it having any problems either.



He probably wouldn't get too many offers if he said it was broken would he ? 

Honestly thbough, it's the main reason why I tend to spend a little extra and buy things new if at all possible. The only thing I've bought used online in the last 5+ years has been a Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe that (fortunately for me) arrived exactly as described.


----------



## Spinedriver

ThePIGI King said:


> Going back and forth on the Ibby GSR205 and the non-gio SR305.
> 
> Part of me says "Just get the Gio, save the $150". But then other part says "Dude, an extra $150 won't kill ya, and you NEED that 24 frets and better fretwork, wood, finish, QC, and better electronics". But I'm a tight-wad still  The struggle is real,



Not to cause you any more stress but have you looked at the Yamaha TRBX 305 ? I got one a couple of years ago and it sounds & plays pretty damn good if I do say so.

Yamaha TRBX305 5-String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend


----------



## rokket2005

Spinedriver said:


> He probably wouldn't get too many offers if he said it was broken would he ?
> 
> Honestly thbough, it's the main reason why I tend to spend a little extra and buy things new if at all possible. The only thing I've bought used online in the last 5+ years has been a Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe that (fortunately for me) arrived exactly as described.



In that case, I hope you never sell anything on the internet either.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm looking at modelers on Thomann and the Boss GT-100 is the most sold modeler with a 5 star rating? Is it actually good or is it a legacy product at this point? 

Boss GT-100 - Thomann UK


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Good for effects, suck for amp modeling.


----------



## Zalbu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good for effects, suck for amp modeling.


Eh, I'll probably just go for the GSP1101, looks like the best bang for your buck option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd say the GSP is the best middle ground between the GT and POD. Good effects, good amp models, easy to use. Plus, custom IRs.


----------



## Zalbu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd say the GSP is the best middle ground between the GT and POD. Good effects, good amp models, easy to use. Plus, custom IRs.


I have a POD HD400 collecting dust at home, was never able to get a good sound out of it and the parameters are weird so I want to try some other stuff. I can't remember if there was any difference in modeling quality between the 300/400 and the 500 and up though but I've heard that those are better at least.


----------



## Spinedriver

rokket2005 said:


> In that case, I hope you never sell anything on the internet either.



I wasn't trying to make light of the fact that what you got was damaged, it's just that there are sellers who will mention if pots are 'scratchy', dings in the finish with close up pics, etc.. It just sucks when people try to 'unload' things on e-bay/craigslist/etc without mentioning defects.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Finally bit the bullet last night and ordered a brand new RJM Amp Gizmo and an Ultra Lead interface cable for it. Knowing my luck, that exact pairing will pop up locally for cheap in about three weeks  

The only other gear purchases I can think of right now would be some extra cable/connectors, a 125B enclosure and a some jacks to make a patch bay, and maybe an MXR Iso Brick at some point.


----------



## texshred777

Dude if you DO see one locally will you PM me and let me know? I don't care what interface cable it has, I'll order a Rivera one. A Mini/original amp gizmo has recently shot to the top of my list. 

Amp gizmo, Boss ES8 and a couple more pedals will pretty much finish my rig. Excluding more guitars of course and a second 112 cabinet.


----------



## tender_insanity

Zalbu said:


> I'm looking at modelers on Thomann and the Boss GT-100 is the most sold modeler with a 5 star rating? Is it actually good or is it a legacy product at this point?
> 
> Boss GT-100 - Thomann UK



GSP1101 replaced my GT-100 totally. Eventually I sold the GT-100.


----------



## Jake

Finally completely separating my Peavey 5150 rig and my Axe FX rig. 

Got one of these coming, we'll see if it gets the job done.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

There are two for sale locally, too.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude that's a seriously great pedal. 

More progress, black is on.



MJT by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm planning to run it in the loop of my HD500 as a preamp and use some IRs in my DAW (at least until I get my hands on a Two Notes or something similar).


----------



## Zalbu

The GSP1101 is on its way to my place! Found it in a local store for cheaper than on Thomann but they have to order it


----------



## Steinmetzify

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm planning to run it in the loop of my HD500 as a preamp and use some IRs in my DAW (at least until I get my hands on a Two Notes or something similar).



Nice man, tons of great tones in that thing for sure.


----------



## tender_insanity

Last week I was telling around that right now I'm in a situation where I'm in no need of any gear.... 

Seems like I'm buying this one. Used but mint condition.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Don't know when, but I really don't have any GAS except for this thing. Cant buy it right now as there are none extra for sale, but I need it. Need. It.


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> Don't know when, but I really don't have any GAS except for this thing. Cant buy it right now as there are none extra for sale, but I need it. Need. It.




Mine will be for sale on Tuesday if the delivery stays on time


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not even gonna try it? Pissed about the Kickstarter?


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Don't know when, but I really don't have any GAS except for this thing. Cant buy it right now as there are none extra for sale, but I need it. Need. It.





I think it sounds OK, but I dont feel like it sounds like something I couldn't accomplish with what I have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not a fan of the direct out tone. I think through a cab or with impulses it'll sound tons better.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> I think it sounds OK, but I dont feel like it sounds like something I couldn't accomplish with what I have.



Dude I want it for the Pittbull variance alone, even. I can't get close to the tone or feel of a Pitbull in the Axe and it's pretty much the only amp that's made me jones even a little bit since I got the Fractal. Can't use the big boy AT ALL, but a 1 watt with a direct out would be awesome to me if it sounds/feels the same recorded. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not a fan of the direct out tone. I think through a cab or with impulses it'll sound tons better.



Agreed, some of the good Ownhammer stuff would rule with this.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Dude I want it for the Pittbull variance alone, even. I can't get close to the tone or feel of a Pitbull in the Axe and it's pretty much the only amp that's made me jones even a little bit since I got the Fractal. Can't use the big boy AT ALL, but a 1 watt with a direct out would be awesome to me if it sounds/feels the same recorded.



Yeah, I wish Cliff would throw in an Ultralead. I think the Axe needs some more VHT types 

Oh, I agree. The D120 was one amp that I owned along the way that was massive. Only amp ever to compete with my Triple. I loved the feel and depth of that amp. But, it was too damn loud. I mean, like, my ears would physically hurt even when playing it at "low" volumes. However, I think the KT88 tubes are a big part part of that. I dont think you will get the same feel and depth with a little 1W amp. You need power for that massive feel.


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> Not even gonna try it? Pissed about the Kickstarter?



Yea I know whenever I look at that thing it's going to annoy me . I'm just going to turn it on to make sure it works, and then I'm going to try to flip it for a Two Notes Reload or Rivera Rock Crusher to use with impulses and my larger amps. I'm going to try to pick up a used Pittbull again though. I should have never sold that amp.


----------



## Steinmetzify

That blows man, lame you had to go thru it. Hope you get what you need out of it!


----------



## Jake

That one in the middle 

Once it's actually announced


----------



## 4Eyes

Probably another H9


----------



## Hachetjoel

shoot, i thought i was going to get a holcomb se but sitting next to its big brothers it looks kind of lame.  
what happened with the kickstarter protest?


----------



## protest

Hachetjoel said:


> shoot, i thought i was going to get a holcomb se but sitting next to its big brothers it looks kind of lame.
> what happened with the kickstarter protest?



Hah...

Its kind of a long story but I'll try to keep it short. Basically in late 2013 they said they had this product done and all they needed was cash up front to buy materials in bulk and keep cost down. It was going to ship in 4 months. So I talked to someone involved, signed up, and more importantly I campaigned for them and got other people to sign up. 

Its been nearly three years since I pledged for something that was being billed as essentially a preorder. Went through missed deadline after missed deadline, watched them go back on their word over and over, saw them come out with and ship new products, and sat through 6+ months of complete radio silence. And again, more importantly to me, is that I was part of the reason that other people were going through the same ordeal. They overestimated how far along they were with the project and then grossly mismanaged communication through the bulk of the process while getting 144 people to give them $73,000.

I'm a little bitter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I said I was gonna get a Mesa 2x12 or 4x12, but now I'm being enticed by the VHT/Fryette Fatbottom.

I hate it when I'm so indecisive.


----------



## Hachetjoel

i've been really bitter about far more petty things, i would be livid.

also @hhtjh you want an uberkab, trust me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hachetjoel said:


> also @hhtjh you want an uberkab, trust me.



My wallet doesn't trust you. Not in my budget.  I've seen Mesa and VHT cabs go in the $500 range, which is how much I'd like to spend.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My wallet doesn't trust you. Not in my budget.  I've seen Mesa and VHT cabs go in the $500 range, which is how much I'd like to spend.



Got my oversized Mesa recto 4x12 for $300, the deals are out there just gotta be patient.


----------



## Hachetjoel

pretty sure someone on this forum snagged one on gc used for around $500, i dunno I can't get along with 2x12s they just always sound off to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's why I'm still unsure if I want the 2x12 or 4x12. 

Might just get both. I've heard a 2x12 + 4x12 mesa setup and it sounded nice.


----------



## thraxil

protest said:


> Hah...
> 
> Its kind of a long story but I'll try to keep it short. Basically in late 2013 they said they had this product done and all they needed was cash up front to buy materials in bulk and keep cost down. It was going to ship in 4 months. So I talked to someone involved, signed up, and more importantly I campaigned for them and got other people to sign up.
> 
> Its been nearly three years since I pledged for something that was being billed as essentially a preorder. Went through missed deadline after missed deadline, watched them go back on their word over and over, saw them come out with and ship new products, and sat through 6+ months of complete radio silence. And again, more importantly to me, is that I was part of the reason that other people were going through the same ordeal. They overestimated how far along they were with the project and then grossly mismanaged communication through the bulk of the process while getting 144 people to give them $73,000.
> 
> I'm a little bitter



So I'm a kickstarter backer as well. It's certainly been annoying. The long periods with no updates being the worst part. I pretty much wrote it off a year or so in, assuming nothing would ever come of it.

I don't think you should blame yourself though. I think most of us were confident to back it because it was Fryette, who are established and know how to bring a product all the way to market, not some fly by night unknown builder.

Looking on the bright side, I've moved to Europe/UK since backing the kickstarter. If they'd shipped on their original timeline, I'd have gotten a 120V unit and had to pretty much immediately sell it (or run it off a power converter).


----------



## Zalbu

Does anybody know of any decent speakers, not necessarily monitors, that I can hook up to the line input on my interface? I don't have room for any optimal monitor placements or acoustic treatment or anything like that and I don't do a lot of mixing at this point and if I do I do it with my headphones, I just need something so I can direct monitor guitar and piano and things like that.

I have no idea what to get, I've only used headphones pretty much my entire life. Is it possible to get something like a small stage monitor and hook it up to the line input?


----------



## rokket2005

^What kind of budget are you looking at and how big do you want it to be? On the less expensive side it might be best to actually go with a small set of behringer monitors or something like that, but if you want a stage monitor i'd probably jump over the behringer or nady offerings and get a jbl eon series monitor. In the EU you might have other options that are just as good or more readily available.


----------



## Zalbu

rokket2005 said:


> ^What kind of budget are you looking at and how big do you want it to be? On the less expensive side it might be best to actually go with a small set of behringer monitors or something like that, but if you want a stage monitor i'd probably jump over the behringer or nady offerings and get a jbl eon series monitor. In the EU you might have other options that are just as good or more readily available.


Probably somewhere around $150 or less, I don't need anything fancy, just something small and portable that I can use to both connect to my interface when I'm at home and connect to the GSP1101 when jamming with people. Can a stage monitor do both of that? Looks like it'd be the easiest option since I'd prefer to have one speaker instead of two.


----------



## rokket2005

Yeah a stage monitor would be your best bet for that. In that price range you'll probably be looking at behringer or kustom stuff or if you can find other stuff used cheap enough. It seems to me that old model PA gear seems to depreciate in value really quick, so it might be possible to find old jbl, yamaha, or qsc stuff in that price range.


----------



## Spinedriver

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm planning to run it in the loop of my HD500 as a preamp and use some IRs in my DAW (at least until I get my hands on a Two Notes or something similar).



I picked one up last year and surprisingly, I use it more with my bass rig than guitar. I've tried running it into my GSP and using IRs with it but the results were still a bit fizzy. On the other hand, running it into a Fender amp model yielded MUCH better results. 

Maybe I was just doing it wrong but the same thing happened when I hooked up an MXR 5150 Overdrive.

Loop + custom IR = 

Input + Fender amp sim (GSP 1101)+ custom IR =


----------



## Jake

Well my atomic reactor purchase fell through because the seller never accepted my payment through paypal 

Soooo now I wait for the holcomb SE to be officially announced to snag one I guess.


----------



## Zalbu

rokket2005 said:


> Yeah a stage monitor would be your best bet for that. In that price range you'll probably be looking at behringer or kustom stuff or if you can find other stuff used cheap enough. It seems to me that old model PA gear seems to depreciate in value really quick, so it might be possible to find old jbl, yamaha, or qsc stuff in that price range.


I found this which is very cheap but I pretty much only need some volume out. But it's passive, do I need one that's active to use it in the way I plan to?


----------



## USMarine75

Pulled the trigger on this... NGD soon.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Spinedriver said:


> I picked one up last year and surprisingly, I use it more with my bass rig than guitar. I've tried running it into my GSP and using IRs with it but the results were still a bit fizzy. On the other hand, running it into a Fender amp model yielded MUCH better results.
> 
> Maybe I was just doing it wrong but the same thing happened when I hooked up an MXR 5150 Overdrive.
> 
> Loop + custom IR =
> 
> Input + Fender amp sim (GSP 1101)+ custom IR =



This is good to know, I'll have to try it both ways. I'm guessing I would turn off the cab sim on my Fender model and use custom IRs in software since the HD500 cannot load IRs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally ....in' did it. 
Finally bought the goddamn Mesa 4x12. 

EDIT: Dunno why my next purchase will be, but like I said in the GAS thread, I'm thinking about a Randall T2/V2 or an Ibanez RGD. Also heard from Kurt they're thinking about bringing back the SX Castillo CS in Wine Red... Very tempting.


----------



## Fretless

Either a Kiesel VM8 or an AM8 I really cannot decide which one I want. Opinions? Specs are listed below

Custom single piece maple burl top
Chambered black limba body
5 piece black limba/white limba neck
Translucent purple finish with blackburst edges
No inlays
Medium jumbo ss frets

Gonna get a custom set of duncans and a piezo setup to put in it as well.


----------



## Hachetjoel

rgd into a v2 into a mesa 4x12 would be a ....ing sick rig


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I've purchased a Carvin Legacy I 2x12, whether or not I will receive it remains to be seen as the seller on ebay is messing me around. If he doesn't send it, I'm going to get a refund and buy a Legacy III head and a Legacy III 2x12 cab.

Regardless of what the outcome of that is, I'll probably get a Morley Bad Horsie and maybe one of the Ibanez Premium UVs, I've had my eye on the white one for a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually, another thing I was thinking about doing was selling off my HD500 and putting that money towards a GSP1101. Feels like that would suit me over the HD500 since I only use the HD for ODs, distortions, and effects. Rarely touch the amp sims now.


----------



## DarkNe0




----------



## gnoll

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally ....in' did it.
> Finally bought the goddamn Mesa 4x12.



Dude that is sweet, I'm about to do the same! I'm just a bit scared, lol... Which one did you get? I'm leaning towards a straight standard as of now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Slanted OS Recto one. Used from Guitar Center.


----------



## Gmork

later today im picking up a vintage peavey musician 400 mkIII head for $100! guitar, bass, keyboards... this thing takes anything! cant wait! also i ordered a couple donner micro pedals from beebay. the noise killer (gate)for $40 and the 5 band eq for about $35, no shipping for either! think they should do nicely for saving some room on my board.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I just bought a Rev 2 Uberschall the other day, still waiting on the shipment.
> 
> My wife will probably cut off my testicles if I buy anything else but my next purchase will be a Maxon 808.
> 
> After that I would like a better cab but that is not going to happen for a long time



Well, I just got a good deal on a mint 808 and I may actually get the cab sooner than I thought so my next purchase will be a 4x12.

Still narrowing it down. Thinking Uberkab, USA Diesel or Mesa Trad.

I am also contemplating to buy some Scumback speakers for my drummer's Avatar cab and just use that. Not quite sure what I should do.


----------



## Fretless

Fretless said:


> Either a Kiesel VM8 or an AM8 I really cannot decide which one I want. Opinions? Specs are listed below
> 
> Custom single piece maple burl top
> Chambered black limba body
> 5 piece black limba/white limba neck
> Translucent purple finish with blackburst edges
> No inlays
> Medium jumbo ss frets
> 
> Gonna get a custom set of duncans and a piezo setup to put in it as well.



My fiance just talked me out of this, and talked me into a KM8 instead.


----------



## ThePIGI King

POD HD500
Ibby SR305/405
Akai MPK Mini

Then I'll have my "studio" setup I want. Should be able to buy the majority of those within the next month!


----------



## Undivide

Musicman JP15


----------



## StrmRidr

Voodoo Lab GCX and Ground Control Pro. No more tap dancing for this guy.


----------



## Jake

Well I may have broken my wrist yesterday but I got this too, I can use it eventually I guess.


----------



## DaniTheDawg

Just ordered a Nazgul/Sentient set in black metal finish (not covers, just more grey/black details all over the pickups instead of the classical look) and at the moment I'm saving money for an Agile Interceptor 727 Fuchsia with plain Maple fretboard and EMGs 707 (possibly will change them in the future if I'll be unsatisfied. That will also be my first 7 string and it's gonna be baritone (yeah I know I'm bold )


----------



## protest

Going to grab a reverb, tremolo, noise gate, and power supply from GC this week with the GC bucks I got back from my Jackson purchase.


----------



## Unburdened

Went nuts...Taiwanese HM-2 and EHX HOG! I predict death metal Mats and Morgan if I combine the two.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

The Bogner Red I tried at GC was incredibly noisy when trying to dial in different tones (scratchy sounding pots when swept), so I opted for a different pedal in the same vein. NPD coming soon.


----------



## Fretless

Just submitted my order for this bad boy.


----------



## SamirBoudissa

Probably a Mesa Boogie 2x12 compact box cab and after that either Mark V or JP-2C head for it.


----------



## Zalbu

Want to get a KM7 and a PRS, either a solidbody or semi-hollow for clean and low gain stuff and I also want a hardtail HH guitar for br00tal chugz in drop C. I'm interested in the Ibanez RG652AHM but I don't know if I should stick to Ibanez or give Schecter or Jackson a shot. 

I like how HH Ibbys have the five way switch instead of a three way but I dunno if it's worth paying so much extra over a regular RG652 even though it looks totally killer.


----------



## Mathemagician

I need to wait until my Agile gets here then do something about figuring out how to unload my Bugera 6262. I REALLY don't want to lug it to craigslist lowballers/no shows. Then need to dump a bunch of guitars. Hope to replace them all with a proper laptop for recording. Awwww yes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Jake said:


> Well I may have broken my wrist yesterday but I got this too, I can use it eventually I guess.



Thank you a hundred times, I had forgotten the name of this brand, I will probably buy something from them at some point.

I had a pedal haul to go with my new (old) Carvin Legacy, went shopping and had a shootout, came away with a Maxon OD-9, Keeley Aurora reverb, Dunlop John Petrucci signature wah and a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 Plus. The Voodoo Labs power unit is amazing, so much flexibility, the door is open for pedals now I don't have to worry about power adapters and 9V batteries anymore. Definitely the neatest, easiest pedal power supply unit I've come across, it's built like a tank and made in the USA too. Many thanks to Guitar Guitar in Newcastle, England for all their help.

EDIT: Just had a look at the Protones website, they must be going through hard times, their product line has shrunk massively since the last time I looked. What a shame.


----------



## technomancer

Esp Griffyn said:


> Thank you a hundred times, I had forgotten the name of this brand, I will probably buy something from them at some point.



You would do better continuing to forget it, the pedals are built like crap with literally the cheapest components money can buy and massively overpriced for the quality. Seriously do a search and look at the gut shots of them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^On top of that, the graphics are supposed to be poor quality as well. Stickers that eventually peel off.

Just get a Carbon Copy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

technomancer said:


> You would do better continuing to forget it, the pedals are built like crap with literally the cheapest components money can buy and massively overpriced for the quality. Seriously do a search and look at the gut shots of them.



Thanks for the warning, bud. The trash product lineup put me right off - I remember hearing these were the pedals to own. Even the Masvidal chorus sounds flat and lifeless and it's Paul playing it, very disappointing.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^On top of that, the graphics are supposed to be poor quality as well. Stickers that eventually peel off.
> 
> Just get a Carbon Copy.


Good thing this was cheaper than one


----------



## protest

I picked up an MXR ISO brick, a Digitech Supernatural, an ISP Decimator II, and a Source Audio Vertigo tremolo. I'm stoked about the Source Audio. It has a USB port which allows you to connect it directly to your phone so that you can use their app. The app lets you tweak a ton of stuff including all of the knobs and additional parameters, a parametric eq, and you can download other effects onto the term and store the presets. So you can have a tremendous and phaser or flanger or envelope filter etc.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I picked up an MXR ISO brick, a Digitech Supernatural, an ISP Decimator II, and a Source Audio Vertigo tremolo. I'm stoked about the Source Audio. It has a USB port which allows you to connect it directly to your phone so that you can use their app. The app lets you tweak a ton of stuff including all of the knobs and additional parameters, a parametric eq, and you can download other effects onto the term and store the presets. So you can have a tremendous and phaser or flanger or envelope filter etc.



The Source Audio stuff looks awesome, post your thoughts when you get to play around with it


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> The Source Audio stuff looks awesome, post your thoughts when you get to play around with it



Will do and  at my "tremendous" auto correct. I think you can actually change the entire effect, like I could make the whole pedal a phaser instead of a tremolo. I'm not 100% on that though.


----------



## mikespe

I just ordered this American Deluxe Plus Stratocaster. It was on sale for $850 brand new! Yea you read that right!!! I guess they are blowing them out because some think the "personality cards" are a "gimmick". I looked at it this way...even if I only left the "standard" card in all the time it would be an American Deluxe Strat. It should be here by Monday!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My pair of Sony MDRV6s broke, so I went ahead and bought a set of AKG K240s. Heard good things about them, plus Keith Merrow uses them, so good enough for me. 

Still looking at the Ibanez RGD or Randall amp, though. As much as I like the XXX, it's gonna have to eventually go to make room (and funds) for the Randall.


----------



## Gmork

over the past week ive ordered from beEbay a donner micro tuner, donner micro eq, donner micro noise killer noise gate and to top it all off an AMT P2! very excited for all!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Should show up this week sometime. Might take a couple weeks to get it all together and dialed in, but after that, NGD. It won't be what you think.



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## mrspacecat

It was my birthday recently so I went a little overboard with purchases.
Got a TC Polytune, and a cool mini fuzz that sounds recto-ish. I've also got an akai analog delay, an Ibanez mini chorus, and new pedalboard on the way that I picked up for cheap.


----------



## Leberbs

mrspacecat said:


> It was my birthday recently so I went a little overboard with purchases.
> Got a TC Polytune, and a cool mini fuzz that sounds recto-ish. I've also got an akai analog delay, an Ibanez mini chorus, and new pedalboard on the way that I picked up for cheap.



I have a polytune mini for my bass and guitar boards. Amazing tuners


----------



## rokket2005

I picked up a sparkly purple mapex drum set over the weekend and some nice meinl cymbals. Drums are ....ing expensive


----------



## mrspacecat

Leberbs said:


> I have a polytune mini for my bass and guitar boards. Amazing tuners



It definitely was a step up from my Snark. I'm really digging the polyphonic function as well.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Incoming


----------



## Fretless

A pedal setup to use. I'm looking for a all inclusive pedal setup. I already have the 3 big strymons, so I am looking for preamps/OD's. Send me some suggestions!

(I already plan on purchasing a specific preamp, but it will not be clean or for modern metal tones, rather it will be for something else fun)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You should be specific about what you want, because I was about to recommend the Vetta pedal.


----------



## Fretless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You should be specific about what you want, because I was about to recommend the Vetta pedal.



I'm at the point where I don't have really any specific goals in terms of tone for it haha. The vetta pedal suggestion made me  for sure though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait, .... no. I'm dumb. I meant to say THETA. 

I was wondering why it didn't sound right when I typed that out.

Also there's the recent Two-Notes preamp pedals.


----------



## Fretless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, .... no. I'm dumb. I meant to say THETA.
> 
> I was wondering why it didn't sound right when I typed that out.
> 
> Also there's the recent Two-Notes preamp pedals.




But imagine a line 6 vetta in a pedal. I'd get haha!


I wouldn't mind trying out the two notes pedals to be honest. I've always been a fan of their products. I got pointed to this the other day, and it may be something I am considering. CORRECT SOUND Custom - CORRECT SOUND Custom Shop


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Fixed link. 

Incoming:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ cool...nice axe!

when i saw your first link, i wondered why he was getting a cat and telling us about it


----------



## Esp Griffyn

The next buy for me will be a Digitech Whammy V or an MXR Phase 90 in the red / white / black EVH paint, obviously. Maybe I'll just get both at the same time.












I need these sexy red pedals in my life. It's been years since I owned a whammy,


----------



## lewis

still seriously gas'ing for the Laney Pulse to use as a boost pedal infront of either my kemper or my Engl E530 preamp.

still trying to find a decent review or demo of it too especially from a modern metal perspective. If anyone has it and wouldnt mind let me know


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Esp Griffyn said:


> I need these sexy red pedals in my life. It's been years since I owned a whammy,



+1 on the Whammy.  Been listening to a lot of Skindred and REALLY wanna have some hammy fun. 

THe POD HD500 has one, but it doesn't sound the same. Hoping the GSP1101 has one as good as the real Whammy.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I just placed an order for a custom Mesa Mark V:35 a few days ago!!! It'll be my first tube amp... Will look like this, only difference is that it's not the full size Mark V, and will have a brown handle.






Next will be ordering an Avatar 212


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Esp Griffyn said:


> The next buy for me will be a Digitech Whammy V or an MXR Phase 90 in the red / white / black EVH paint, obviously. Maybe I'll just get both at the same time.
> 
> I need these sexy red pedals in my life. It's been years since I owned a whammy,



I own the EVH Phaser and a Whammy DT, which is the same circuit as the Whammy V plus the pitch shift section, and they're both killer pedals. You'll definitely enjoy them!


----------



## technomancer

Apparently one of these






One of a run of hand wired Fortin FacePunch pedals. Mike also said this is probably the last run unless he finds more parts as he's out of the Germanium transistors he uses in these.


----------



## Fretless

Changed my mind about pedals. I'm gonna get one of these.






Black and white tolex with gold piping and a beautiful hardwood face <3


----------



## rokket2005

I need to start saving up for a house now I think. I got this late last week and it would be nice to be able to play them whenever I want without having to use mesh heads and cymbal mutes.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Sustianiac or Fernandes Sustainer.


----------



## Zalbu

Zalbu said:


> The GSP1101 is on its way to my place! Found it in a local store for cheaper than on Thomann but they have to order it


Update, the store said it'd be back in stock in 2-4 weeks so right now I got a mail saying that they didn't get the GSP1101 in the current batch and that they'd arrive in another month, so they offered me a demo unit for 15% off! Totally worth waiting a month to get it for almost 100 euro cheaper than on Thomann!


----------



## lewis

Im still really really gasing the laney pulse IRT preamp/OD pedal that does reamping and cab emulation.

2 preamp tubes etc. Looks and sounds amazing and i wana try it infront of my kemper and live rack ENGL E530 preamp setup but there is no modern metal demos or reviews anywhere. I want to add some nice saruarion/harmonics to my tones and the EQ onboard seems great. Wish there was a 7 or 8 string metal demo on the thing.
I know i will end up grabbing one and then making said demo myself for anyone else who is interested.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I ordered an MXR 5150 OD and a Digitech Whammy V, should arrive on Monday. Ok, so I didn't really "need" the 5150 OD as I'm already covered with my Carvin Legacy and Maxon OD9, but it looks like it will be fun. I've just bought a Fender CIJ Richie Kotzen sig Strat too, so it the smartgate on the MXR will be handy for getting quiet high gain sounds.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

InCasinoOut said:


> I just placed an order for a custom Mesa Mark V:35 a few days ago!!! It'll be my first tube amp... Will look like this, only difference is that it's not the full size Mark V, and will have a brown handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be ordering an Avatar 212




im digging the looks of that! only prob is i would have to get a matching tele


----------



## Womb raider

Tracked one of these down, wife told me she'd get it as a late b-day present. So yea.. I'm pumped


----------



## Fretless

I ordered a matching Panama 2x12 for my Panama head, and now I am going to buy a Korg Kronos by the end of the month.

I have a problem...


----------



## metaljohn

Yesterday I bought an MIJ HM-2 for $60 and ordered a Throne Torcher from Abominable Electronics. Unless some crazy deals pop up, these will likely be my last purchases for quite a while.


----------



## tender_insanity

Right now I'm in the middle of negotiations about trading an Ibanez which I don't play to a Gallien Krueger 250ML. Would be cool to have one!


----------



## prlgmnr

metaljohn said:


> these will likely be my last purchases for quite a while.



That's what we keep telling ourselves.

But it's true enough, once I've got myself a reactive loadbox, an Aerodyne bass, a classic clean amp like a Deluxe Reverb or something along those lines, a 7 string for when I don't quite feel like wrestling with my 8, a drumkit that WASN'T £100 off Gumtree, a set of MD421s to mic my toms, a Victory V30 and 2x12 with Creambacks... ooh and an Engl ironball... and I do fancy a 5150iii 50 watt

Yeah by then I don't think I'll be getting anything else for a while


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess who, after nearly half a ....ing decade, finally got a Randall V2?








...No, not Rob Van Dam.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was looking into the Ibanez RGD, but that's kind of changing...










Looking into the Jackson DK27 or Fender Blacktop Baritone. 

Sucks the Blacktops are getting overpriced on the used market, though. I've seen several used ones go for their brand new price, or a hundred dollars over. 

#baritoneproblems

That, or I'm hoping people accept my trades for a Boss GT100 or Line 6 M13. Looking into replacing my POD HD500 with one for effects only.


----------



## curlyvice

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sucks the Blacktops are getting overpriced on the used market, though. I've seen several used ones go for their brand new price, or a hundred dollars over.
> 
> #baritoneproblems



Maybe look for a used Mushok or a new SE 277 for your baritone needs?

Those are the only baritones that really have my interest lately


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I would but I'm trying to keep things affordable. The Mushok is just barely in my pricerange, and the SE 277 is out of it.

If price wasn't a factor, I'd find me a used RGD2120 or something.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Snagging it this Thursday.


----------



## feraledge

My girls turn four next month, but one of my daughters is picking up my Vader and making me cringe daily though I fully support her enthusiasm. I think her birthday gift is coming early from me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

GP/DI. Been having dreams about Pittbull tones for recording.


----------



## Vrollin

Was on the hunt for a PRS Mccarty 22 stoptail, came across a P22 at a wicked price, inbound!


----------



## Steinmetzify

NOICE!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I do not know which order these will happen in but I need a Decimator 2, Would like the latest Turbo Tuner and I plan to get a Koko Boost V1 to start testing different OD's for my amp. I will also get a quad of new power tubes and will buy some more pre's to test.

Honestly though I kind of feel content with my gear. I will always want something more but realistically after these pedals I will probably be set for a while.

I bought a Rev 2, a Mills Afterburner 4x12 and just paid for this guitar on here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...l-warlock-nj-deluxe-nj-local-pickup-only.html

I would still love to try a Port City 2x12 or a Buzzbomb and will always want other guitars but those pedals will be next in line.


----------



## Aso

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was looking into the Ibanez RGD, but that's kind of changing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking into the Jackson DK27 or Fender Blacktop Baritone.
> 
> #baritoneproblems



I have a DK27 and I like it except for the pickups I put into it. If you can find one they are pretty nice and also cheap.


----------



## Fretless

Now that I've gotten amp buying out of my system, I will shift my focus back to my synth playing. Getting a Korg Kronos by the end of the month.


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> My girls turn four next month, but one of my daughters is picking up my Vader and making me cringe daily though I fully support her enthusiasm. I think her birthday gift is coming early from me.



If my timing works out perfectly, this will get here after I take my girls to my parents house for the weekend so I can set it up over the weekend, make sure there's no sharp ends and then will be able to post the first NGD for my girls! Early birthday, but seriously, my Vader has to sit on a floor stand so I need to give them their own option.


----------



## lewis

feraledge said:


> If my timing works out perfectly, this will get here after I take my girls to my parents house for the weekend so I can set it up over the weekend, make sure there's no sharp ends and then will be able to post the first NGD for my girls! Early birthday, but seriously, my Vader has to sit on a floor stand so I need to give them their own option.



My first daughter is 14weeks old this Sunday and granted its really really long term planning, but as a new Jackson user myself, seeing your post has 100% made me want to do this when she gets older. Im planning to do this for her 10th birthday and that pink jackson would be amazing for her (or the equivalent version in 10 years time). Thanks for the Idea


----------



## protest

feraledge said:


> If my timing works out perfectly, this will get here after I take my girls to my parents house for the weekend so I can set it up over the weekend, make sure there's no sharp ends and then will be able to post the first NGD for my girls! Early birthday, but seriously, my Vader has to sit on a floor stand so I need to give them their own option.



What the hell man? My birthday was a couple months ago and you didn't get me ....!


----------



## feraledge

protest said:


> What the hell man? My birthday was a couple months ago and you didn't get me ....!



You were just antsy, I was holding on to that like until now. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## feraledge

lewis said:


> My first daughter is 14weeks old this Sunday and granted its really really long term planning, but as a new Jackson user myself, seeing your post has 100% made me want to do this when she gets older. Im planning to do this for her 10th birthday and that pink jackson would be amazing for her (or the equivalent version in 10 years time). Thanks for the Idea



Congratulations on the first! My problem is that I need to make one guitar work for twins until I know they can be more responsible with it. My wife was saying 5 years old before buying them instruments, but I think they're ready for getting started. They insist on "playing" my guitars daily. 
Shorter strap is on the list for this weekend too.


----------



## lewis

feraledge said:


> Congratulations on the first! My problem is that I need to make one guitar work for twins until I know they can be more responsible with it. My wife was saying 5 years old before buying them instruments, but I think they're ready for getting started. They insist on "playing" my guitars daily.
> Shorter strap is on the list for this weekend too.



Thanks man!. Appreciate that. Seeing this picture makes me realise that 10 is later than I think. I can see my little one getting right into guitar well before then.

Sidenote: You must have nerves of steel letting those 2 beauties handle...those 2 beauties.  That Vader


----------



## prlgmnr

I cringe enough watching my 4 year old son use the 30 quid 1/4 size classical guitar I got him, never mind being within 1 metre of any of my guitars. I don't mind him going on the drums though, at least you're SUPPOSED to hit them with sticks.

Got to admire your trusting nature - I'm sure they'll benefit from it a great deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, changed my mind...  The baritone and GT won't be my last thing. 

I kinda wanna get a Heil PR20 to pair with my SM57 now.


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm getting some new pups. 


I've got a Godin Redline that's all maple and poplar, and for some reason its surprisingly dark and thick sounding, so I'm going with an aftermath in the bridge. a Duncan '59 will be going in the neck; not sure if that's a good combo but i'll soon find out.


----------



## tylerpond05

either a compressor, ts9-style overdrive, or a mini wah.


----------



## feraledge

lewis said:


> Sidenote: You must have nerves of steel letting those 2 beauties handle...those 2 beauties.  That Vader



That's because a picture doesn't capture the sound of my nerves nor the sight of me trying to direct and protect them. They're pretty unstoppable when they have something in mind, I just have to be as clear as possible and as watchful as possible. 

In other news, Fedex screwed my plans. Opted not to deliver the package on Friday ("no attempt made"), then shifted the delivery to the next business day, listed it as a delivery for next Tuesday after not attempting to deliver on Saturday and then the local branch told me they would deliver on Monday. 
Apparently delivery is optional on their end. 
Either way, I'm screwed. I hoped to get it all set up and everything then give it to them on my terms, but they're going to see not only a package coming on Monday (or whenever apparently), but they're going to know it's a guitar and demand that I open it immediately in front of them.


----------



## rokket2005

^You can ask fedex to hold it at a location and pick it up, and then sneak it in when they aren't awares. I'm never home when fedex comes, so I always reroute it to a fedex office before they even try to deliver it just so that I can get it in a timely matter, it's also free to do.


----------



## SqWark

Been trying not to buy too many guitars this year. Failed again when I saw this one


----------



## Fretless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, changed my mind...  The baritone and GT won't be my last thing.
> 
> I kinda wanna get a Heil PR20 to pair with my SM57 now.



I wanna get one of these after I finish making a set of ribbon mics.


----------



## Xcaliber

I'm eyeing a couple of Ibanez guitars (have to pick one, just posted a thread for some advice) and I want an Axe FX II XL+ more than life itself right now. I'm gonna have to clear out most of my gear to afford all of this!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fretless said:


> I wanna get one of these after I finish making a set of ribbon mics.



I'm looking to get one of these to pair with an SM57, but now that I recently got a raise at my job, I'm thinking about saving for the PR30 or Sennheiser MD421.


----------



## vividox

Upgrading the ol' compudora.

Intel i5 Quad Core
Asus Motherboard
16GB RAM
250GB SSD

Parts should be here today.

Probably won't be getting anything new for the actual guitar rig anytime soon, but I really need to convince my wife to let me get a footswitch for the Axe-Fx at some point.


----------



## Thrashman

I'm still looking for a drive pedal that suits my needs, something with open and blooming gain like the klon but with more gain on tap.. so that's my next buy.


And an Axe Fx Std/Ultra depending on what I find first, I really need a rig that can be used for recording and gigging haha!


----------



## feraledge

I haven't wanted a pedal this badly since they announced the Ditto looper. I love that one, I will love this one. As soon as I can buy it, I will.


----------



## Fretless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm looking to get one of these to pair with an SM57, but now that I recently got a raise at my job, I'm thinking about saving for the PR30 or Sennheiser MD421.



My band has a pair of MD421's we use for recording our toms. They're fantastic!

I just got a raise too, but sadly I am 3 weeks away from getting married, so my music purchases are going to have to slow down. My fiance is still letting me get a Korg Kronos and a few other things though!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

feraledge said:


> enormous picture of delay pedal



That looks siiiiiiiick! Could be the next thing I buy. Maybe that or an Empress compressor.

I've just ordered a Tech 21 OMG, the Richie Kotzen OD pedal. I think this will work nicely with my Kotzen Strat. I'll be running this with the Strat into my Carvin Legacy's clean channel, using the drive channel with my Maxon OD9 for my Strandberg OS7. No sense in having two ODs for the Strat, so I'll be giving the MXR EVH 5150 OD to my brother, he can use it while I'm using the Tech 21 OMG and I'll swap them whenever I feel like a change.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Posted this in the GAS thread, but I ended up getting me a DK27 from a member here, so that's cool. 

Next is a guitar to replace my Iceman. Not jiving so much with it anymore. Thinking a Jackson Kelly, DKMG, Squier J5 Tele, or a Fender Blacktop Telecaster.


----------



## feraledge

DKMGs are a safe bet. You can buy them for $200-400 and then sell them for the same as long as you don't trash it. 
I go back and forth about Kellys all the time, but briefly had a KE3 and it ruined it for me. I'm not interested in a guitar I can't play standing up, but explorer-ish, 25.5" scale, Floyds, alder bodies and maple necks makes it always a serious temptation. I'd love to try a USA one or even an X Series...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really love my Destroyer, so I know I'll love the Kelly. It'll be even more comfy since it's slightly smaller.

But besides the Fusion EX, the DKMG is my favorite Jackson superstrat. I love the Soloist AT body, reverse headstock, and the bound neck with the offset-ish triangle inlays.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> offset-ish triangle inlays.



They're called Piranah Tooth inlays 

I really like the too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> They're called Piranah Tooth inlays





I forget, do they have licensed FRs? I'd imagine with a bridge swap, they'll be really, really solid.


----------



## rokket2005

Yeah, they're licensed floyds. They used to be model JT580's, maybe also Jt500's before that. Not sure what model they're using now, but I had a Jt580 on my old DXMG and it was ok. A lot of people didn't care for them, but I wasn't a big trem user back then so it worked fine for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ah, well, that means a bridge swap then since I'd be a decent whammy user. May need to do some measurements if I wanna drop in a Gotoh...


----------



## rokket2005

I have an OFR kicking around somewhere that I bought from Carvin years ago and never used if you'd be interested. Not sure what they go for, but I'll give you a good deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, it'll be a bit before I get the guitar. Need to get some computer parts and sell my Iceman.


----------



## curlyvice

Gonna pick up a Pegasus/Sentient set for my Singlecut Trem next week. 
Then who knows......my GAS list isn't too long but the big three are a 5150 III which I've been wanting for a long time, an AX8, and an SE277 Soapbar.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I forget, do they have licensed FRs? I'd imagine with a bridge swap, they'll be really, really solid.




I put a Floyd Rose Special in my DKMG and it was a direct replacement keeping the original posts/studs, but you'd probably have even better results if you drill out the mounting holes slightly and installed the beefier studs that come with aftermarket bridges. I've been meaning to install the ones from the Special, but I don't play the DKMG that much and just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Spinedriver

..


----------



## Spinedriver

I really had no idea I was going to HAVE a new gear day but the wife surprised me with $500 for my b-day it go & do some "shopping". 

After a quick stop at the local shop, I walked out with one of these bad boys for $300 CDN. 

LTD EC-256 w EMG 81/85 set







that and for whatever reason, I ended up picking up an Ibanez TS9DX for good measure. I figured, if I'm gonna "collect" od pedals, I should have at least 1 TS variant.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ never owned a ts...

should at least check it out though as so many people here love them.


----------



## tender_insanity

Will be getting this one Gallien Krueger 2000CPL


----------



## ThePIGI King

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand I've got a shipment incoming...I told myself "No, you can't". And now I await the UPS man. Darn you GC used page, why do I browse you so often at night


----------



## schecter58

Spinedriver said:


> I really had no idea I was going to HAVE a new gear day but the wife surprised me with $500 for my b-day it go & do some "shopping".
> 
> After a quick stop at the local shop, I walked out with one of these bad boys for $300 CDN.
> 
> LTD EC-256 w EMG 81/85 set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that and for whatever reason, I ended up picking up an Ibanez TS9DX for good measure. I figured, if I'm gonna "collect" od pedals, I should have at least 1 TS variant.




That's an awesome deal! Especially with what our Canadian dollar is at currently.


----------



## tylerpond05

I ended up getting a light od (EHX Soul Foos) and a great high gain pedal, the Angry Charlie. I had to kick the DS1 off the board, but my next purchase will be the cable-less pedal connectors to try and get it back on the board. then maybe a better power supply, my CL purchased Voodoo Lab PP2+ has a non-working outlet. But so far it suits my needs.


----------



## Fretless

Just got my Korg Kronos ordered yesterday, so now I am trying to decide what to get next. I am pretty happy with everything that I have, so maybe some analog mixing gear?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

My next purchase will either be strings for all of my guitars or some more bulk cable/connectors to round out my rig in its current state.

After that, I'm going to experiment with building a couple of small patch bays out of 125B enclosures to keep things somewhat neat in the back of my rack. Also thinking about swapping my Cioks Big John for a DC-10 depending on whether I end up needing the extra 200ma outputs and one of my PP2+ units for an MXR Iso-Brick.


----------



## Steinmetzify

For the 3rd(?) time ITT, that mother....ing Fryette GP/DI. I've had the cash like 4 times and just missed all of them. I'm letting that .... sit there until I find a deal. I'm not spending it this time.


----------



## Xcaliber

An Axe FX II XL+ or a Kemper. I have a long way to go to save the money so I have lots of time to debate/decide which one.


----------



## lewis

Xcaliber said:


> An Axe FX II XL+ or a Kemper. I have a long way to go to save the money so I have lots of time to debate/decide which one.



get a Kemper like me, then load it up with AXE FX II profiles like me...job done haha.

Ive repped the FAS Modern Axe amp on my Kemper plenty of times


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lewis said:


> get a Kemper like me, then load it up with AXE FX II profiles like me...job done haha.
> 
> Ive repped the FAS Modern Axe amp on my Kemper plenty of times



wow...didnt know you could do that...im way behind on the times


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> wow...didnt know you could do that...im way behind on the times



yeah man loads of people who own both the Axe FX II and the Kemper, have "Profiled" their Axe FX tones for their Kemper and made them available to download.
(Plus each kemper Amp/profile tone is like a couple of Kb each.....so literally nothing, you can fit hundreds and hundreds of extra amps onto the Kemper)


----------



## Xcaliber

lewis said:


> get a Kemper like me, then load it up with AXE FX II profiles like me...job done haha.
> 
> Ive repped the FAS Modern Axe amp on my Kemper plenty of times



Thanks. I'm leaning towards the Kemper right now, but I keep waffling. I guess I'm being swayed back to the Axe FX by seeing them in so many artist's rigs and many YouTuber's home studios.


----------



## rokket2005

Got some new tubes coming for my VH4, I've heard tubes changes make a huge difference in them so hopefully it sounds super amazing after.


----------



## Fretless

Going to get a pair of Manley Cores and probably after that a Manley NuMu and a Manley Enhanced Pultec because why not?


----------



## Zalbu

Have anybody tried the Marshall Code amps? I'm looking for a small amp I can keep at my girlfriends place and this looks perfect. It's a modeler so it's got a big range of sounds, got a speaker, headphone input and has USB so I can connect it to my laptop and record ideas. The smartphone app to control all the different settings is also pretty cool.


----------



## technomancer

Apparently this... my old KxK semi-hollow popped up for sale this morning and now it's on the way back home. It's also now got an Abraxas set in it, so we'll see how I like those


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The dumbass in me tried to reach for the like button. That's how much I love that thing. 

And once again changing my mind. Still trying to sell my Iceman. The Kelly or Dinky are still on my mind to replace it, but now I'm thinking about the Squier J5 Tele. Just want a really solid guitar for drop C. 

EDIT: .... it, I just found a ....ing steal on a Jackson DKMG. Ordered right away. Probably gonna get a Schaller Floyd Rose if I end up liking the guitar.

EDIT2: Or will a Gotoh fit in a Schaller/Jackson route?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I'm considering ordering another pedal tomorrow. My head says delay, since I don't have one yet and the Seymour Duncan Vapor Trails is appealing, but my heart wants a Keeley Memphis Sun. 






It's a low-fi reverb, echo and double-tracking pedal, not very ss.org I'll admit but I absolutely love the sound of it. I think it's meant to replicate the sort of tones found on Sun Records releases from the 1950s. It just sounds so warm and glorious. I'm really into the retro-vintage thing at the moment, I love modern playability and ease of use, but with some retro tones. I love working some country-style licks into my (poor) jazz fusion playing and I think this pedal could compliment those nicely.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

the more esp arrows i see...the more i want lol...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, turns out I may plan on buying more stuff. 

Nothing major. Thinking about getting gold hardware for my DK27 if I end up liking it. Also gonna get chrome hardware for the DKMG if I also like it. 

Also considering getting an EMG 81/60 set for both my Destroyer, also my DK27 if I end up not liking the Entwistle HDN I bought for it.


----------



## downburst82

My birthday is this month so Dr Scientist pedals is hooking me up with a bitquest at an awesome "birthday discount" price! 

I also need to pick up a new secondary power supply for my big board, I will probably go for the truetone cs7 or Mxr iso brick.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, turns out I may plan on buying more stuff.
> 
> Nothing major. Thinking about getting gold hardware for my DK27 if I end up liking it. Also gonna get chrome hardware for the DKMG if I also like it.
> 
> Also considering getting an EMG 81/60 set for both my Destroyer, also my DK27 if I end up not liking the Entwistle HDN I bought for it.



gotta post up pics fo sho





downburst82 said:


> My birthday is this month so Dr Scientist pedals is hooking me up with a bitquest at an awesome "birthday discount" price!
> 
> I also need to pick up a new secondary power supply for my big board, I will probably go for the truetone cs7 or Mxr iso brick.




they give birthday discounts?


----------



## downburst82

M3CHK1LLA said:


> they give birthday discounts?




I dont think he does it all the time anymore unfortunately (he used to up until a few years ago) but I am a pretty good Dr. Scientist Customer and fairly friendly online with Ryan. When I mentioned I was thinking of getting a bitquest for my birthday awhile back he offered


----------



## buriedoutback

AMT P2 or Amptweaker Tightmetal ... can't decide... 
I've asked Gmork for his thoughts because he has them both, but uses the P2.
I want to use my triple rec power amp section with 1 of the 2 above mentioned pedals. Trying to have different analog sound options without buying multiple amps...


----------



## Ulvhedin

Scavenging the used market for one of these at the moment. Need 'em country squashes!


----------



## Jake

Jumped into the newest Ormsby run for Winter delivery. 

I ordered a purple one in maple but Perry has said they probably won't make the cut for production now, so I'm working to get that upgraded to this guy.





just waiting to hear back from them because Australian time difference


----------



## Steinmetzify

Whoa


----------



## Fathand

I've got a few things on my scope:
- Mesa combo
- Mesa combo
- Mesa combo
- Mesa combo
- Fender SRV
- Some pickups and parts for my project guitars

Otherwise I'm good for now.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Well I told myself I shouldn't buy another guitar until I get a new rig to run it through, but since my Mesa Mark V:35 should be done in September I've at least been putting thought into the next axe...

So far it's close between these two:









I've been wanting a Tele with single coils for a long while, and being an Ibanez fanboy, the Prestige Talman has grown on me to the point of ridiculous GAS lately. It would be perfect for the math rock/neo-soul/jazz stuff I've been writing and playing nowadays. The yellow is sweet but I really like that off-white.

On the other hand, I've also wanted the BW1 since I first saw it. The LTD is not exactly ideal since all my guitars have humbuckers, but dammit I love the thing!

Really though, I'm a sucker for retro-inspired guitars with modern playability, and these fit that criteria really well. And the offset bodies are a huge plus.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ the yellow ibby is hot hot hot...

but the trans white is sick...tough choice.


----------



## InCasinoOut

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ the yellow ibby is hot hot hot...
> 
> but the trans white is sick...tough choice.



ugh.... I know. My head is seafoam green on a blonde 212 cab, so if I want to think too much about how it all looks (I already am lol) I know the off-white will blend right in and make the whole rig look killer. 

But damn that yellow looks good!


----------



## Fathand

^ My vote goes to the '52 styled version.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

InCasinoOut said:


> ugh.... I know. My head is seafoam green on a blonde 212 cab, so if I want to think too much about how it all looks (I already am lol) I know the off-white will blend right in and make the whole rig look killer.
> 
> But damn that yellow looks good!



post up a pic of your rig...then lets decide


edit: do they make that guitar in seafoam?


----------



## prlgmnr

buriedoutback said:


> AMT P2 or Amptweaker Tightmetal ... can't decide...
> I've asked Gmork for his thoughts because he has them both, but uses the P2.
> I want to use my triple rec power amp section with 1 of the 2 above mentioned pedals. Trying to have different analog sound options without buying multiple amps...



I found that the Tight metal doesn't go LOW enough in gain terms to have as much usable range as my AMT P1, if that's any help.


----------



## technomancer

While both those Talmans are awesome, you can never go wrong with trans-white


----------



## ESPImperium

As I'm presently without an acoustic guitar, and i have built up enough funds for one, a Taylor 110e, entry level Taylor I know, but a killer guitar, and what i need in a acoustic:






I need a bass amp, so I'm going with something different in a Phil Jones Bass Double Four





Then ill be able to focus on finishing my 'Country Pedalboard' as all i need is two pedals and then ill focus on a 5 string bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blah, so it turns out the Entwistle HDN isn't up my alley at all.

Sooo I decided to just get an EMG 81/85 set. 

Hoping to trade the 85 for a 60 down the road, though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

ESPImperium said:


> As I'm presently without an acoustic guitar, and i have built up enough funds for one, a Taylor 110e, entry level Taylor I know, but a killer guitar, and what i need in a acoustic:



Nice guitar, but you really owe it to yourself to play a Martin Dreadnought Junior before putting money down on the Taylor. The Taylor was one of the guitars I had in a shootout back in January, along with a Taylor GS Mini and few others. The Taylors have a punchy tone with a lot of mids, they'd be good as stage guitars or for playing with some other unplugged instruments.

The Martin is slightly more expensive (by about £40) but it's solid wood throughout, the other guitars in the same price bracket were all laminate back and sides. When I'd spent a while playing them all, I took one of them home. One of them was just plain better in terms of playability and balanced, rich tone. I can't believe I didn't get into Martin ownership years ago.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## InCasinoOut

Ooh man. That Tele is gorgeous!


----------



## RustInPeace

Esp Griffyn said:


> Nice guitar, but you really owe it to yourself to play a Martin Dreadnought Junior before putting money down on the Taylor. The Taylor was one of the guitars I had in a shootout back in January, along with a Taylor GS Mini and few others. The Taylors have a punchy tone with a lot of mids, they'd be good as stage guitars or for playing with some other unplugged instruments.
> 
> The Martin is slightly more expensive (by about £40) but it's solid wood throughout, the other guitars in the same price bracket were all laminate back and sides. When I'd spent a while playing them all, I took one of them home. One of them was just plain better in terms of playability and balanced, rich tone. I can't believe I didn't get into Martin ownership years ago.



Im looking at acoustics right now too, and I just played a Taylor GS Mini today that stole my heart.


----------



## Vrollin

USMarine75 said:


>



I've never wanted a Tele so badly.... Price point?


----------



## hodorcore

it's either gonna be the guthrie govan signature charvel (leaning towards the birdseye version) or some sexy ass Suhr with a trem, 24 frets and 3 pickups hell yeah


----------



## Womb raider

While I'd probably rather nerd out on another guitar, it's time to pick one of these up and hopefully downsize. Hope the learning curve isn't too steep.


----------



## ddtonfire

I can't decide between a Skervesen Raptor 7 or a JP-2C.


----------



## Blytheryn

At this point I'm salivating at the fact that Daemoness might be reopening in the fall. Can not wait to throw my money at Dylan.


----------



## Beefmuffin

Blytheryn said:


> At this point I'm salivating at the fact that Daemoness might be reopening in the fall. Can not wait to throw my money at Dylan.



^^^^ Since the Orange HT7 was a big financial bust, all that money is going straight to Dylan whenever he opens ordering back up.


----------



## Blytheryn

Beefmuffin said:


> ^^^^ Since the Orange HT7 was a big financial bust, all that money is going straight to Dylan whenever he opens ordering back up.



Do you follow the Facebook page? I can't believe the stuff the guy is cranking out these days. Wood headstock inlays and just the coolest themes.


----------



## esphil

Just ordered myself a line6 helix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still trying to save for the gold (and chrome) parts for my two Jackson. 

Not TOTALLY sure if it's gonna happen, but I wanna get either a Tele, Jackson Kelly of sorts, or an old Jackson Fusion EX.


----------



## BryanM7

Im thinking Im going to sell my Axe fx II XL and buy an AX8 and JP2C. I feel like I'm under utilizing my Axefx.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Blytheryn said:


> At this point I'm salivating at the fact that Daemoness might be reopening in the fall. Can not wait to throw my money at Dylan.



deposit is ready & im going to get a quote as soon as it opens up again....cant wait either


----------



## Womb raider

M3CHK1LLA said:


> deposit is ready & im going to get a quote as soon as it opens up again....cant wait either


Judging by the demand just on this forum alone, he might be closing those books again pretty quickly. Hope to get my hat in the ring as well, whenever that may be.


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> Judging by the demand just on this forum alone, he might be closing those books again pretty quickly. Hope to get my hat in the ring as well, whenever that may be.



The hype for them is insane, and different from some luthier's work is that I haven't seen a single bad review for one yet. And I've been following the brand since I was just 14 years old. With that in mind, I doubt interest in them will go down for a long time yet.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Blytheryn said:


> The hype for them is insane, and different from some luthier's work is that I haven't seen a single bad review for one yet. And I've been following the brand since I was just 14 years old. With that in mind, I doubt interest in them will go down for a long time yet.



wonder how many spots will come open? does anyone remember the count last time he closed it?


----------



## Raf_666

I'm going to hunt for an ESP horizon NT natural satin ... hope to find it by the end of the year


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> My next purchase will either be strings for all of my guitars or some more bulk cable/connectors to round out my rig in its current state.
> 
> After that, I'm going to experiment with building a couple of small patch bays out of 125B enclosures to keep things somewhat neat in the back of my rack. Also thinking about swapping my Cioks Big John for a DC-10 depending on whether I end up needing the extra 200ma outputs and one of my PP2+ units for an MXR Iso-Brick.



Finally got some fresh strings on all my guitars a little while back and just received my order of cable/connectors  ended up going with 1590B enclosures for height's sake, and I also got a current doubler cable to power my Amp Gizmo off of the Big John, so we're good there. 

I still need to get an Iso Brick, but can live without for a little bit while I build all these cables and stuff. I'm waiting on a good deal for a Pedaltrain PT-3 so I can ditch my heavy/clunky SKB PS-45 for my main board. Gonna use one of the PP2+ on that board instead of ditching it completely when I get the Iso Brick for my pedal shelf. 

I'm pretty well set for amps, cabs, and pedals, but that's never stopped me from browsing used deals anyway


----------



## Shask

I bought a *Zoom G1on* this week!

OK.... I know that is not that exciting around here, lol  It is a pretty cool little pedal though! I mostly bought it because my Axe-FX and amps are upstairs in my office room, and I wanted something that would run off batteries that I could sit on the couch and jam with while watching TV. I think for $50, it is pretty amazing. Pretty good tones, a lot of flexibility, drum beats, looper, etc... Probably my only complaint is high gain can have quite a bit of noise. I am actually surprised because it has a quick, snappy attack like the Axe-FX. That is something that drives me crazy with Line 6... they always have a sluggish response, like a latency delay.

Anyways, just had to have some worthwhile contribution to this thread


----------



## protest

Should be picking up a used Squier Tele tomorrow to mod, and I have a Roadster on layaway at GC right now. Not sure if I want to fully pull the trigger on it or not, but it was a pretty great price.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^sick! I think if I ever own another Rectifier variant it'll either be a Tremoverb or Roadster. From what I can tell, they both carry the signature Recto sound, but with a smoother/darker flavor thrown in there. I have profiles of both amps in my Kemper that I enjoy jamming on


----------



## maggotspawn

Buying another 4 x 12 cab.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Temple Audio pedalboard. Duo 17 that is


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

2 Caparison Horuses and an amp to be determined at a later date. May just finally give in and go with a fractal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Finally scored that baby Fryette, incoming next week. 

I...don't have any GAS right now. I need nothing. I want for NOTHING. 

I'm finally free of this thread!!!!!


Until next time, anyway....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

You'll be back...they always come back


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> Finally scored that baby Fryette, incoming next week.
> 
> I...don't have any GAS right now. I need nothing. I want for NOTHING.
> 
> I'm finally free of this thread!!!!!
> 
> 
> Until next time, anyway....





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> You'll be back...they always come back





double or nothing he's back on before monday


----------



## Steinmetzify

.... you're right. I need strings for my GT. ....!


----------



## prlgmnr

Traded my Victory Kraken back in for an extremely luxurious Peerless Jazz City, cured 7 string desire with Washburn Solar170ETC, all I need now is the right bass.


----------



## shost

Finally I'm getting my beast 50w head from Myasnikov Custom Amps! And for this reamp he did, I am excited as never before with any piece of gear 
Next thing is Torpedo live for this beauty


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Finally scored that baby Fryette, incoming next week.
> 
> I...don't have any GAS right now. I need nothing. I want for NOTHING.
> 
> I'm finally free of this thread!!!!!
> 
> 
> Until next time, anyway....



So been three days, you GAS'ing yet 

I'm really fighting pulling the trigger on one of the new Suhr 80s Shred Mk II White Tiger guitars...


----------



## RobPhoboS

New strings for my guitars (still unsure as to what to stick with on m80m), and more importantly an Amplifire.
It's simple, nice construction and loads IR's - sweeeet.


----------



## Fretless

A matched pair of AEA N22's. Really looking forward to running some ribbon's through my Manley setup.


----------



## ninn

technomancer said:


> So been three days, you GAS'ing yet
> 
> I'm really fighting pulling the trigger on one of the new Suhr 80s Shred Mk II White Tiger guitars...




Oh
drool
Why did you have to post this? Thanks. Super sexy neon drip or bathroom remodel? Getting old sucks.


----------



## stevexc

Might be in a situation to pick up one of these by the end of next month...


----------



## Fathand

Still looking for _that_ strat + maybe another amp & ABY box. Or I'm just going to go pedal crazy. 

It's hard to keep your GAS up when you realize that you already got really nice gear that also sounds really good.


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> So been three days, you GAS'ing yet
> 
> I'm really fighting pulling the trigger on one of the new Suhr 80s Shred Mk II White Tiger guitars...



Nah. LOVE that drip though!


----------



## technomancer

ninn said:


> Oh
> drool
> Why did you have to post this? Thanks. Super sexy neon drip or bathroom remodel? Getting old sucks.



These sound like the same decisions I have... only mine is extend the fence around the side yard for the dogs or 80s Shred


----------



## RobbYoung

Off to go pick up a Jim Dandy acoustic, really in need of a beater instrument for Uni and found one going cheap nearby!


----------



## tender_insanity

Just ordered a bunch of cables of different lengths and new speakers for my Gallien Krueger 250ML.


----------



## USMarine75

Vrollin said:


> I've never wanted a Tele so badly.... Price point?



$5k for that one... it's the rare all-rosewood George Harrison reproduction model customshop. 

The non-custom ones run around $2k I believe.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

12 hours ago, I thought I'd be going to bed this evening as the owner an Ibanez Universe Premium. Unfortunately, I played one in a shop and didn't think much of it. The fretwork was really nice for an Indonesian guitar, but the action was high and I'm sure it was strung with 9s, I'd rather it had 10s (both action and string gauge can be change after purchasing, I'm aware), the tone was nice but I just didn't feel the magic from it. It didn't feel like a £1200 guitar - if it was £800 I'm sure I'd have bought it.

Also, the finish inside the trem cavity on the front face of the guitar was really poor, you wouldn't see that on a Japanese Ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My progress has been slow due to the flooding down here, but hopefully by next week my pimped-out DK27 will be finished. 

Dunno what I'm buying after that. ...., I'm probably gonna be selling .... instead.  Got a bunch of unused gear that needs to go.

Given I need to keep my rig quiet due to my new place, imma have to keep the HD500 and ditch the GT100 plan. 

But I guess a Rhoads, Kelly, or Tele will be next. Most likely an old '90s - 2000's MiJ Rhoads or Kelly, or a Squier J5 Tele. 

EDIT: Actually, I DO need to get me a pair of Audio Technica ATH M50Xs. The AKG K50s aren't cutting it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I love my M50X's  you won't regret it!


----------



## MattThePenguin

The M50x's are sublime! If mine broke, I'd buy another pair without hesitation


----------



## Vrollin

Have the 50x' myself, however due to the low impedance have been advised to get something with a much higher impedance in the 100s of ohms to run with the helix. I'm not sure if low impedence headphones are an issue with all modellers but might be worth looking into. Have my eyes on a set of Ath-r70's...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Cab shopping tomorrow....got the GP/DI tracking and that'll be here Monday, so I want a cab. Mesa widebody 1x12 at my local GC for $350, but I found a local dude selling a Recto 2x12 for $400....just emailed and offered $350 because I'd rather have that and $350 is all I have right this second. 

Plus I'd rather try and help a guy selling gear than give money to GC.  

Wish me luck!


----------



## Shask

Vrollin said:


> Have the 50x' myself, however due to the low impedance have been advised to get something with a much higher impedance in the 100s of ohms to run with the helix. I'm not sure if low impedence headphones are an issue with all modellers but might be worth looking into. Have my eyes on a set of Ath-r70's...



That is weird. I have an old set of AKG K240's that are 600 ohm, and it seems like I can't get any volume out of them with any modern gear without using a separate headphone amplifier. It is like all gear post 2006 wont drive them, lol.

I recently got a set of ATH-M50X's, and they seem to be working much better!


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Cab shopping tomorrow....got the GP/DI tracking and that'll be here Monday, so I want a cab. Mesa widebody 1x12 at my local GC for $350, but I found a local dude selling a Recto 2x12 for $400....just emailed and offered $350 because I'd rather have that and $350 is all I have right this second.
> 
> Plus I'd rather try and help a guy selling gear than give money to GC.
> 
> Wish me luck!


A 212 should work fine. I have an old Gflex 212 that I use with my Axe. I dont know if I will ever get rid of that thing, lol. It sounds huge for what it is.

Funny enough, I have an old Avatar 212 that I use with my Triple Recto. The Gflex doesn't pair as nicely with it.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Cab shopping tomorrow....got the GP/DI tracking and that'll be here Monday, so I want a cab. Mesa widebody 1x12 at my local GC for $350, but I found a local dude selling a Recto 2x12 for $400....just emailed and offered $350 because I'd rather have that and $350 is all I have right this second.
> 
> Plus I'd rather try and help a guy selling gear than give money to GC.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck 

PS we knew the GAS wasn't over


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I love my M50X's  you won't regret it!





MattThePenguin said:


> The M50x's are sublime! If mine broke, I'd buy another pair without hesitation





Vrollin said:


> Have the 50x' myself, however due to the low impedance have been advised to get something with a much higher impedance in the 100s of ohms to run with the helix. I'm not sure if low impedence headphones are an issue with all modellers but might be worth looking into. Have my eyes on a set of Ath-r70's...



.... you guys for re-igniting my GAS. 

Right now the AKGs are doing their job, but they sound very weak in the midrange. I had a pair of Sonys that sounded perfect for tracking guitars (albeit with some reduced low end), but the AKGs make guitars sound way too smooth and add too much low end and extreme high end. I'm hoping the AT's are closer to the Sonys in sound, but maybe with a bit more low end.


----------



## Fathand

Fathand said:


> Still looking for _that_ strat + *maybe another amp* & ABY box. Or I'm just going to go pedal crazy.
> 
> It's hard to keep your GAS up when you realize that you already got really nice gear that also sounds really good.



Not maybe anymore. Marshall (JCM2000 DSL401) combo incoming


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Took forever, but I finally got those parts. 






....ty pic because.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Siiiiiick


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been rebuilding all my pedalboards lately. While still tinkering with the main rig, the small country session board is underway, and now planning on consolidating my 2 board bass rig and set it up to keep tapdancing to a minimum. So I'll be getting more of these:







And finally, one of these:






And definitely some of these:






Maybe one of these:






And of course these:











It'll be a major pain in the ass to set it all up together but it'll be worth it. The junction boxes streamline everything so it'll be simple, plug in and play. The bass rig is begging for this setup now as I've made the Keith McMillen 12 Step a regular staple to trigger keyboard parts so the midi rig is mandatory. 

I should just throw these guys my wallet.


----------



## lewis

just scored a great deal on a Laney Pulse tube preamp/reamp pedal off Ebay. These retail at £220 new. This dude bought one, didnt use it, and 1 tiny led bulb on the underside of the pedal has broken somehow. Thats it.... doesnt affect it.

cost me £81 including postage. DEAL


----------



## technomancer




----------



## protest

technomancer said:


>



Oh man. I'm pumped for you, but worried about what's leaving. JP-2C?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


>


----------



## lewis

technomancer said:


>



YUM!!!


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Oh man. I'm pumped for you, but worried about what's leaving. JP-2C?



JP2C was returned a while ago... our puppy got very sick and was in the ICU for 7 days so a bunch of gear went out the door to cover it. I was literally about to pull the trigger on a new JP2C when the JJ popped up and I couldn't pass it up.

So 2 guitars, a Kemper, and a JP2C later basically puppy Luna is recovering and gear is slowly coming back


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> JP2C was returned a while ago... our puppy got very sick and was in the ICU for 7 days so a bunch of gear went out the door to cover it. I was literally about to pull the trigger on a new JP2C when the JJ popped up and I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> So 2 guitars, a Kemper, and a JP2C later basically puppy Luna is recovering and gear is slowly coming back



Oh jeez, I'm glad she's doing better man. I had a health scare with my dog recently, she seems like she's fine but is going back to the vet for more tests this weekend. That was one night and it was like $700, so I can only imagine what a week in an ICU would be! 

On the bright side though, the dog is fine...and you get to have more new gear days


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Oh jeez, I'm glad she's doing better man. I had a health scare with my dog recently, she seems like she's fine but is going back to the vet for more tests this weekend. That was one night and it was like $700, so I can only imagine what a week in an ICU would be!
> 
> On the bright side though, the dog is fine...and you get to have more new gear days



Yeah it was not a pretty bill... but she is going to make a full recovery so worth every cent. She has (hopefully had at this point) IMHA caused by a blood infection which basically means her immune system started destroying her red blood cells. Nasty nasty condition, fortunately looks like hers was entirely due to the infection and should be gone once we get her weened off of the medications she's on.

I do have to admit while I will miss all the stuff I sold getting new gear in is always a blast  This selloff was bad as I was pretty much settled with what I had, now the GAS is back 

First world problems though, this is arriving tomorrow and I'll be stuck at work all day. I usually work from home but our new CFO is in tomorrow...


----------



## mnemonic

Vrollin said:


> Have the 50x' myself, however due to the low impedance have been advised to get something with a much higher impedance in the 100s of ohms to run with the helix. I'm not sure if low impedence headphones are an issue with all modellers but might be worth looking into. Have my eyes on a set of Ath-r70's...



It has to do with the impedance of the headphone amp in the helix. I don't know what the output impedance is on the helix (they may or may not disclose it), but generally you want the headphones to be like 10x the output impedance of the headphone amp. 

So if the output impedance of the headphone amp is 10 ohms, you'll want at least 100 ohm headphones. with a lower impedance, you can get interaction between the speaker and the amp. This interaction is preferable in tube amps and guitar cabs, but certainly is not in areas where you want flat response. 

That being said, really high impedance headphones, like 600 ohm or something, can require a separate headphone amp as those headphones will be harder to drive, and you might not get enough volume through the headphones even with your headphone volume on 10. 

Solid state stuff is a totally different world than tube gear. If you already have a Helix and the M50x's, you can buy a cheap headphone amp online with a low impedance (they can come pretty low, like 1 ohm or less), and try it with and without the amp. If it sounds better with the amp, it may be because of the headphone's impedance being too low.


If you want to know more, I recommend literally everything that NwAvGuy ever said.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I still want the 50x's though. Literally everyone recommends them to me, and I need something that works well for recording/tracking because in my current situation, studio monitors aren't an option. 

Also, yeah, decided 100% that my next guitar is gonna be a Kelly. A blue KE3 most likely, unless I get a good deal on a MiJ Kelly Pro or Performer. I wanna wait until I sell off my unused guitars though, since I don't have any space. 

EDIT: AAAAND also considering the Caline Orange Burst. I'm kinda interested in getting a BB Preamp, because I want a Tubescreamer pedal with a different flavor, and given I've read good things about the Caline, I'm definitely gonna check it.


----------



## JohnTanner

I currently have a Ernie Ball JPX-7 ordered, but I gotta wait 6 months before I get it.. Aside from that i'm looking into getting a Shure SM-57, Focusrite Scarlett 2i4/2i2, MXR carbon copy delay, an EQ pedal of some sort and also a compressor


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

This week I'll probably be putting my Deliverance cab up for sale locally in order to buy another Fatbottom cab that popped up. Already inquired about a straight trade, but he's trying to move to a 2x12 setup  cash isn't the issue so much as space for me, so I may just end up buying it outright if I get too jumpy  I'd certainly rather be responsible, though


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still want the 50x's though. Literally everyone recommends them to me, and I need something that works well for recording/tracking because in my current situation, studio monitors aren't an option.



I know this isn't the recommendation thread but I wouldn't ever use m50x for recording or mixing, as they aren't really flat at all. Very bottom-heavy, dark and kinda scooped. Work fine for casually listening to music or with a modeler with headphones as those characteristics can make a pod or other modeler sound better (which is why I suspect they get recommended so much on here), but I would never use them for mixing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, since I managhed to sell my XXX... 
Got a metallic blue KE3 coming.


----------



## lewis

mines guna be a ISP decimator I imagine


----------



## Paul McAleer

Been thinking about the Randall 667 a lot lately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I found out the Jackson I bought wasn't a limited edition KE3 or anything. It was a limited edition JK20 Pro. Not MiJ like I thought it would be.  Supposed to be a predecessor of the original X-series.

Oh well, if I end up liking it, I'll keep it and mod it. If I hate it, I'll return it.


----------



## buffa d

New pickups for my LP traditional for sure. Found a used set of Marshallheads so I might go for those.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I found out the Jackson I bought wasn't a limited edition KE3 or anything. It was a limited edition JK20 Pro. Not MiJ like I thought it would be.  Supposed to be a predecessor of the original X-series.
> 
> Oh well, if I end up liking it, I'll keep it and mod it. If I hate it, I'll return it.



hope it works out...and that you didnt pay too much for it thinking it was another model


----------



## Mraz

A 7-string, just to play one.. I guess the Ibanez RG7421-WNF will be ok for starters and then later this year I'm ordering a Kiesel DC7X


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

M3CHK1LLA said:


> hope it works out...and that you didnt pay too much for it thinking it was another model



Paid $260. Not too much.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I'm currently weighing up whether or not to buy an Orange #4 Terror half stack.

In the "against" column, I don't need another tube amp.

In the "for" column, I'd own another tube amp.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## lewis

so just finished landing a ISP decimator II and also a Korg Tuner pedal.

next up will probably be a GE7. Then all thats left for my pedal board is the new G10 Relay wireless and a Digitech Whammy DT. Im also getting a power supply custom made for it aswell (Green in colour""")


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Save your cash and get a regular whammy. Most drop-tune effects suck unless you just wanna tune down a half or whole step. Anything lower turns to mush.

Also, I've been asking about a bunch of different overdrives... ranging from higher-end to boutique...

What do I end up with?

A $25 Ibanez TS5.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Save your cash and get a regular whammy. Most drop-tune effects suck unless you just wanna tune down a half or whole step. Anything lower turns to mush.
> 
> Also, I've been asking about a bunch of different overdrives... ranging from higher-end to boutique...
> 
> What do I end up with?
> 
> A $25 Ibanez TS5.


yeah its just 1 whole step and only for like a small selection of songs live and thats it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, it's cheaper than a brand new guitar. 
Idunno, actually been thinking about using pedals again, instead of relying on multi-FX. Probably will end up making a cheapo pedalboard. The next pedal I REALLY want though is a Dunlop 95Q wah if I go this route.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, it's cheaper than a brand new guitar.
> Idunno, actually been thinking about using pedals again, instead of relying on multi-FX. Probably will end up making a cheapo pedalboard. The next pedal I REALLY want though is a Dunlop 95Q wah if I go this route.



The axe fx has spoiled me for the past 2 years however in the strangest series of events my co-worker gifted me a wah pedal the "crybaby from hell" and I'm digging it so so much to just muck around with on everything from cleans to solos. Honestly I wouldn't have even considered it an option for me but I'm loving it


----------



## rokket2005

I should probably get new boards and knobs for my polyevolver since none of the encoders work. The potentiometer boards are spendy though.


----------



## hairychris

It'll probably be more Eurorack format modular gear. It's like Lego but noisy. And more expensive.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Either a Reaper licence or a new/better laptop, whichever happens before my free trial of Reaper runs out  I finally got a little interface and layed down my first ever recordings today, so I'm excited to get more into recording! I need to upgrade my laptop for school anyway, so it's kind of a "two birds" situation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

considering getting another vader with specs like this. Might swap the walnut for swamp ash wings though.


----------



## vick1000

http://www.guitarcenter.com/search?Ntt=J00201000000000&source=4TEM4H1G


----------



## lewis

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Either a Reaper licence or a new/better laptop,* whichever happens before my free trial of Reaper runs out*  I finally got a little interface and layed down my first ever recordings today, so I'm excited to get more into recording! I need to upgrade my laptop for school anyway, so it's kind of a "two birds" situation.



that never happens.

Ive been using reaper for years and years now and I dont own a license. You can use it indefinitely.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Huh. I guess I'll keep that in mind then  

I like Reaper so far, but not as much as Studio One that I used while recording at a friend's place. Just the layout of things, user friendliness, etc. so I'll probably "upgrade" to some form of Studio One once I get a new computer.


----------



## downburst82

Picking up an Empress Compressor this evening for a really good price!

I've been wanting one for years but kept missing any good deals that came around. This will pretty much be the final piece of my massive pedalboard. It will be replacing a joyo ironman pipebomb compressor, so definitely a step up  (although the pipebomb was actually really solid)


----------



## techjsteele

A Pedaltrain Classic Pro:






I need the room for all of my future pedal purchases!


----------



## downburst82

techjsteele said:


> A Pedaltrain Classic Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the room for all of my future pedal purchases!



Nice  That's what I have, definitely gives you lots of space to get carried away


----------



## TheDandy

.strandberg* Boden OS 8L.
Also plan on swapping the X-Bars for chrome ToneBars.


----------



## stevexc

Looks like my bass purchase is being preempted by an HD500 instead - one came up with just way too good of a price to pass up. Now to sell my HD400...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I just impulse bought a DOD FX60. 

Was a really good deal. They've been going around $80+ lately, but I got it for $40. Always was a fan of the CE2 sound, so it's good to have on hand.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I just impulse bought a DOD FX60.
> 
> Was a really good deal. They've been going around $80+ lately, but I got it for $40. Always was a fan of the CE2 sound, so it's good to have on hand.



I am sure it sounds good!

I have an old FX-65 I got at Guitar Center one day for $10. Looks like it was time warped from 1988 to my hand, lol. Still looks almost new. Even though I sold most of my pedals, this is one I kept because it is a very nice sounding chorus!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was checking out the FX65 as well, but I see more people hype up the FX60, due to it being a clone of the CE2. So, yeah, I just went that route. 

Means that the Intellifex/Xpression and JC120 will be on hold for a good while.


----------



## downburst82

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I just impulse bought a DOD FX60.
> 
> Was a really good deal. They've been going around $80+ lately, but I got it for $40. Always was a fan of the CE2 sound, so it's good to have on hand.



Nice, I actually traded for one a few weeks ago (also got a dod fx50b in the trade) Sounds great, it probably won't make the big board but I love old dod stuff so it was definitely something I had to have 


Did you get the original with the larger knobs or the newerish version with the smaller knobs and slightly different enclosure?


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was checking out the FX65 as well, but I see more people hype up the FX60, due to it being a clone of the CE2. So, yeah, I just went that route.
> 
> Means that the Intellifex/Xpression and JC120 will be on hold for a good while.



Another I kept was a Small Clone. I love the FX65 for that hi-fi chorus for 80's clean type sounds, and with gain, like Fear Factory or Deftones style Chorus sounds. The Small Clone is good for the underwater Nirvana type sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's another one I wanted to check out. I love the sound of the Small Clone, but the lack of depth tweakability turned me off. If you could tweak the depth sound, I would have got it.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's another one I wanted to check out. I love the sound of the Small Clone, but the lack of depth tweakability turned me off. If you could tweak the depth sound, I would have got it.



The Analogman Analog Chorus is basically a Small Clone.... clone.... with a knob in place of the depth switch.

I think the Small Clone is easy to mod also.... if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

$225 for a small clone... .... that. 

I may find a beater Small Clone and do that one day.


----------



## vividox

Man, an acquaintance is looking to offload some gear and he's got a American Strat that I would love to get my hands on. But he asked me if I was interested right next to my wife, who immediately gave me the death glare. I told her not two months ago really the only other guitar I'd like in my arsenal is a Strat... and the one he's selling would be absolutely perfect. But, uh, yeah, I think the wife is going to win this one.


----------



## technomancer

Heavy Duty Shelves...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Heavy Duty Shelves...





Or Marshall, Marshall, Marshall... Idunno.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or Marshall, Marshall, Marshall... Idunno.




Yes and no. They're all in the Marshall camp but all sound substantially different when playing. The next amp will likely be a Mesa though as I'm really missing the JP2C I had to move when Luna got sick... I wasn't planning on the JJ but got an offer I couldn't refuse


----------



## rokket2005

Funnily enough, the first version of the BE was originally called the Marsha.


----------



## narad

Whoa, impressive.


----------



## Fretless

Probably going to be awhile before this one, but either a reel to reel tape recorder, or a high end, mid-90's cassette deck. Gonna put it into my analog setup. Why? because my mind is telling me it's the right choice.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vividox said:


> Man, an acquaintance is looking to offload some gear and he's got a American Strat that I would love to get my hands on. But he asked me if I was interested right next to my wife, who immediately gave me the death glare. I told her not two months ago really the only other guitar I'd like in my arsenal is a Strat... and the one he's selling would be absolutely perfect. But, uh, yeah, I think the wife is going to win this one.



you may try to (nicely) ask for it as a b-day or anniversary gift...

also offer to unload guitars and gear you don't want to off-set the price. your buddy could tell her he's selling it to you for far less than if it was someone else....maybe he would be cool and set up a payment plan too.

just some tips to help you get it bro...


----------



## protest

If all goes well with the sale of my house I'll be grabbing a Rock Crusher, a VHT, and a KSR cab. I'd probably have to offload my Soldano to keep the VHT though, so I'd have to put those two in a head to head death match


----------



## Thrashman

Incoming


----------



## Esp Griffyn

downburst82 said:


> Picking up an Empress Compressor this evening for a really good price!
> 
> I've been wanting one for years but kept missing any good deals that came around. This will pretty much be the final piece of my massive pedalboard. It will be replacing a joyo ironman pipebomb compressor, so definitely a step up  (although the pipebomb was actually really solid)



The Empress compressor is amazing, I'd love one for my rig. I'll get one eventually, I've wanted one since seeing Johnny Hiland demonstrating it.

My next gear purchase was so quick I didn't get a chance to announce it in this thread, I impulse bought a Fender Jim Root Telecaster in matte black with maple fretboard. Used, not comsmetically perfect but a solid player and at a price I couldn't turn down. Saw it on Ebay, 10 minutes later I was on the phone to the seller and 3 hours later I drove to his house after I finished work and bought it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just got an old JT590 for my Kelly, so I can actually use the damn Floyd without it going out of tune. 

Next will be a EMG 81/60 set. Was thinking about the Drop n Gains and DiMarzio Evos, but EMGs are just my sound.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just grabbed a PlxFx Bion boost, and a BE-OD.....see what happens in front of the GP/DI for drives lol. 

I think it'd be cool to have Deliverance tone on one setting and modded Marshall awesome-ness on another. Can't wait.


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> Just grabbed a PlxFx Bion boost, *and a BE-OD*.....see what happens in front of the GP/DI for drives lol.
> 
> I think it'd be cool to have Deliverance tone on one setting and modded Marshall awesome-ness on another. Can't wait.



Tone demo????


----------



## technomancer

Odd combination but these two


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda unsure. 

I wanna get an Intellifex so I can have some proper delays again. But at the same time I need some actual good cleans since my V2's cleans aren't that good, so I wanna save and get an old Roland JC120 or something.


----------



## Steinmetzify

lewis said:


> Tone demo????



Can do, gotta wait until Mon-Tues though. Shoot you a clip.


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> Can do, gotta wait until Mon-Tues though. Shoot you a clip.



thaaaaanks man!!!


----------



## zzimzz

Pedal Power 2+ and a Kemper


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay nevermind the above stuff. Bought me a used pair of Sony MDRV6's and some Beyer ear pads. 

Reunited and it feels so good.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I'm gassing for the TC Electronic Mimiq pedal


----------



## Fretless

Definitely something tape related. Still unsure what type of tape. Just tape is all I know.


----------



## Bearitone

Amptweaker FATmetal

After seeing this demo I think I like the FATmetal alot more than the TIGHTmetal


----------



## lewis

Ericjutsu said:


> I'm gassing for the TC Electronic Mimiq pedal



me too but I need to email them to acquire the info I need regards to stereo connection/output, before pulling the trigger.

not entirely sure right now how it works but looks amazing none the less.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Had mic'ing my amp on the brain for awhile. Just snagged a deal on an SM57 and a stand. See what happens with this stuff...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably gonna do one or two small purchases. Well, "small". A boss SD-1 and an EMG 81/60 set for my Kelly. 

After that, gonna try and sell abunch of .... I don't need anymore (well, STILL am trying ) and get that JC120. Pretty much set with everything I need, just need a dedicated clean amp.


----------



## that short guy

EMG 57/66 for my ibanez rga 7 string.


----------



## Ericjutsu

lewis said:


> me too but I need to email them to acquire the info I need regards to stereo connection/output, before pulling the trigger.
> 
> not entirely sure right now how it works but looks amazing none the less.



What info do you need? I'd like to know more about it to and what the best way to route it is. I'd like to use to for recording my demos. I'm really trying to make the songwriting process as efficient as possible and that pedal will really help. It would be cool to just single track my rough demos. It would be also cool to experiment using the pedal on solos and clean parts.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably gonna do one or two small purchases. Well, "small". A boss SD-1....



i may have that pedal laying around somewhere...i'll check and see.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I am thinking of getting a Koch Dummy Box for home practice and recording. Trying to tame my little Class 5, but no luck so far.


----------



## purpledc

I need to get a new amp. I want to try and find a tube head that has a similar tone to an ada mp1. I just dont want to do a rack or pedal. So im thinking it may mean kemper and profile one.


----------



## technomancer

JUST missed finishing the trinity yesterday, Guitar Center had two Friedman Steve Stevens SS100s on clearance for $1999... but they were sold by the time I called.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Those ones in Vegas?


----------



## ncfiala

Cali76 compact deluxe


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Those ones in Vegas?



Yep.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Well seeing as how my Caparison Horus showed up yesterday, the next thing I want is a nice reverb and delay pedal. Possibly a Keeley Caverns.


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Yep.



Saw em listed in that one FB group and almost jumped lol. Was a reflex action, I have zero use for a 100w head but the urge was there lol.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Saw em listed in that one FB group and almost jumped lol. Was a reflex action, I have zero use for a 100w head but the urge was there lol.



Meh Friedmans have awesome master volumes, wattage is irrelevant


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So yeah, screw the EMG set because I just got a really good deal on a DiMarzio Evo/HFH set for my Kelly. Hoping this works out. 

Just need that SD-1 and then we're cooking with... No, it's not even worth it.


----------



## Carvinkook

haha..the never ending thread, And i believe at the beginning of the year i was like "im good, maybe a different cab" Well, 2 guitars 2 heads and a cab later.. I might Buy a loop pedal to play with Ditto X2, or A Two notes Torpedo Live.. Even though I made an offer on a 7string today.. (because it was RED,and Ill be damned if I dont own a red guitar..) Im ssssSICK, lol


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Picked up a second VHT Fatbottom 4x12 earlier tonight  I'll be using it and my 5153 as a "minimal" tube rig for my place up at school. Pics and possibly a NCD thread to follow. 

My next gear purchase will likely be a set of Mesa track-lock casters to install and match my other FB412


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

.... it, just ordered a junker SD-1 because it was so cheap. 

Now it's time to save up. Or buy an EMG 81/60 set if I end up hating the Evo/HFH set.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> .... it, just ordered a junker SD-1 because it was so cheap.
> 
> Now it's time to save up. Or buy an EMG 81/60 set if I end up hating the Evo/HFH set.



They are good to have! I had like 4 of them at one point, lol. I modded them to all be different.

I actually found an 81/85 set I didnt even know I had


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have a few watched on eBay. If I can get a good deal on one, I might see if I can find ways to mod it. The one I really wanna try is the Monte Allums stacked mod. 

And I already got 2 guitars with an 81/85 set, so I'm pretty set there.  I want the 60 in the neck for that pristine clean sound.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a few watched on eBay. If I can get a good deal on one, I might see if I can find ways to mod it. The one I really wanna try is the Monte Allums stacked mod.
> 
> And I already got 2 guitars with an 81/85 set, so I'm pretty set there.  I want the 60 in the neck for that pristine clean sound.



Speaking of boosts, I got a Green Rhino last week 

I had one years ago, but wanted to grab a used one quickly before all the MkII models are hard to find.

I dont use actives anymore except my 7-string with the 707's... just because they are a pain in the pass to replace with anything else.


----------



## lewis

well after Ive paid out to have my kemper repaired, i will be buying a Digitech Whammy DT and a Line 6 G10 relay wireless system for my pedal board.


----------



## stevexc

Depending on how things go, either this:







Or if things work out in my favour:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Personally, I'd go with the Schecter. Because of the longer scale, and the badass stock pickups. Plus, if you like tone tweaking, it has a preamp.



Shask said:


> I had one years ago, but wanted to grab a used one quickly before all the MkII models are hard to find.
> 
> I dont use actives anymore except my 7-string with the 707's... just because they are a pain in the pass to replace with anything else.



I'm surprised the MkII is becoming rare. Wasn't it a pretty common pedal?

I've yet to find a passive pickup I love, so I'm still looking.  I tried the D-Activator, but it wasn't as aggressive as I hoped. Same with the SH-5, which I felt was oddly low-mid heavy. Super Distortion had that grind and grit, but was muddy. The only passive I've REALLY liked so far was the Entwistle HDN. But so far the EMG 81 reigns king for me, so I'm hoping the Evo I have on the way can compare.


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> .... it, just ordered a junker SD-1 because it was so cheap.
> 
> Now it's time to save up. Or buy an EMG 81/60 set if I end up hating the Evo/HFH set.


Or get a D Activator set


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

WarMachine said:


> Or get a D Activator set



Actually said above why I didn't go with it. I owned it awhile back and from what I can remember, it sounds nothing like my EMG-loaded guitars. It wasn't aggressive sounding in the least and definitely didn't have that EMG 81 tightness.


----------



## mongey

we just moved to a full size house which means I have a music space again . think I'm gonna pick up a strymon Ojai and a cheapo board for 5 or so pedals that don't fit on my board for messing around at home


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually said above why I didn't go with it. I owned it awhile back and from what I can remember, it sounds nothing like my EMG-loaded guitars. It wasn't aggressive sounding in the least and definitely didn't have that EMG 81 tightness.


oh i know mang  i was an avid EMG nut until i tried the D Activators, being the fanboy i had the 81/85 set of course but i really dig the sound of the DiMarzio's. To me they DONT sound like the EMG's like they claim, but in my case that was a good thing


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised the MkII is becoming rare. Wasn't it a pretty common pedal?
> 
> I've yet to find a passive pickup I love, so I'm still looking.  I tried the D-Activator, but it wasn't as aggressive as I hoped. Same with the SH-5, which I felt was oddly low-mid heavy. Super Distortion had that grind and grit, but was muddy. The only passive I've REALLY liked so far was the Entwistle HDN. But so far the EMG 81 reigns king for me, so I'm hoping the Evo I have on the way can compare.



No, I wouldn't say the MkII is "rare", but none of my local stores had any in stock, and online you can really only find the MkIV available new. I found a MkII used locally, so had to snag it.

Nazgul.  I actually don't like most Dimarzio pickups these days. Their smooth fizzy/fuzzy thing gets on my nerves nowdays. I like most of the Duncans now. The SH-5 is pretty low end heavy, but I love the way it chugs. I have one, but it isn't in any guitars at the moment because all my guitars are brighter, and the high end on it can destroy your eardrums in a bright guitar, lol.

I love the Nazgul for aggressive playing. It is also the pickup that sounds the most "right" on most of my gear. Aggressive, tight, chuggy, screaming, etc....


----------



## stevexc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Personally, I'd go with the Schecter. Because of the longer scale, and the badass stock pickups. Plus, if you like tone tweaking, it has a preamp.



Sorry to disappoint, but I didn't go for the Schecter  Those were definitely two enticing specs, but the Fender (AmStd for the record) was just too good a deal to pass up in comparison - only $100 more and came with a hardshell case. 35" is nice but not essential for me, and I can always toss in some QPs.

NBD incoming sometime this week!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> .... it, just ordered a junker SD-1 because it was so cheap.
> ...



i was just about to pm you when i saw you picked one up...

finally found a couple pedals that i havent used in a few years since i got a pedal board for my jam 75.

anyways they ended up being a metal zone (mt-2) and a mega distortion (md-2) not an sd-1...not sure how much different they would be since boss made them all.


----------



## thraxil

Ordered a DOD Carcosa fuzz. And it probably won't be long before I break down and get a DOD Boneshaker as well. DOD/Digitech have just been putting out too much good stuff lately.


----------



## Raf_666

Kemper Powerrack , GAS is strong with this one ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess the EMG 81/60 is back on the to buy list. Got the Evo/HFH set in, and once again I'm underwhelmed.  I like the HFH in the neck. Cleans are damn good. But the Evo is a lot muddier than expected. I was expecting a very bright top end and a tight, scooped low end, but I'm hearing the opposite. Lots of low end and almost no high end. 

So, yeah, looks like the 81/60 is a must-get. Again.

That, or a new pot. No clue why this pickup sounds so muddy.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## SlamLiguez

An eight. I play in drop G sharp on a seven, but playing in drop B with a low G will give me a bit higher range while keeping it low when I want to&#55358;&#56596;but I have no idea what brand, because I AM a brandish, if I get one, I'll want am entire collection hah. Agile, ESP, Ibanez, Jackson, Schecter, no idea.


----------



## MetalHead40

Ordered this last week


----------



## lewis

SlamLiguez said:


> An eight. I play in drop G sharp on a seven, but playing in drop B with a low G will give me a bit higher range while keeping it low when I want to&#65533;&#65533;but I have no idea what brand, because I AM a brandish, if I get one, I'll want am entire collection hah. Agile, ESP, Ibanez, Jackson, Schecter, no idea.



I actually play in Drop G on my 8 string and add another high string instead. I find personally its a better balance between string gauges, tension and sonically too for my personal tastes.(so my low is G#)

thats me though haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So yeah, my GAS was so strong I ended up almost buying the JC120. ....ing hell. 

Dammit, my .... needs to sell. I want them cleans now.


----------



## narad

Almost? Eh, somebody's gotta sell one of those with financing options -- buy now, let your gear sell over the next 4 months  JC120's also on my list.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have the money, just not the room.  I'm selling some .... to make room for the most part.


----------



## prlgmnr

Thinking of shifting my M80M and getting a baritone 6 instead.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I put the 81/60 on hold. Again.  Switched out the Evo for my L500XL, and it sounds good again.  Evo sounded _nothing_ like I was told. So that's going for sale and it's back to saving for the JC120.

EDIT: Also, I was thinking on getting a reverse Jackson neck for my Kelly. Always loved the reverse headstock look on a Kelly. Definitely doing that down the road.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MetalHead40 said:


> Ordered this last week



nice...i like that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, the JC120 is definitely on the backburner. 

Just had an impulse buy that I think bloody_inferno will approve of...






I wanted a Whammy 5 (red) because I wanted both the ....ty tracking of the Whammy 1 as well as the cleaner tracking of the modern Whammy. 

BUUUUT I found a B-stock Bass Whammy 5 for a steal, so I got it instead. Basically the same thing as the Whammy 5, but has the same settings as the original bass Whammy, as well as the setting for the ....ty tracking and accurate tracking.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, the JC120 is definitely on the backburner



I feel like I'm permanently pushing this to the back of my shopping list.

But then every time I think I'm about sorted for gear I think "oh I could get a JC120".

I'm also fancying a JCM800 at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I definitely do have a JC120 on the list. It's my next amp for sure. 

It's just I found the whammy for a VERY decent deal. So I grabbed it before anyone else could get it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

In a bit of a twist of events, my next gear purchase will be a loaded Fender Jazz bass Deluxe body. I don't own a bass right now, so it'll be good to have my own rather than arrange to borrow friend's basses to record with. After that will be a Warmoth neck and some tuners for it. Stoked on it!


----------



## stevexc

Up next I'm looking at either a set of Seymour Duncan Distortions or EMG 57/66s for my M102 - I'm really leaning towards the EMGs. Probably go with the cheaper option.

Gonna look something like this:







In this bad boy:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

57/66.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

So I'm looking for a delay and a reverb pedal and have become quite a fan of the Keeley stuff. Problem is, I have nowhere to try out the two pedals I'm looking at. Any suggestions would be great. I'm looking at the Keeley Caverns and also the Keeley Delay station as they're both reverb and delay in one box. The delay station seems quite a bit more flexible so I'm leaning that way. Anyone here try one or own one? Any thoughts? Or would I be better off going with a separate pedal setup?

EDIT: Please don't recommend any Strymon stuff to me. I can't afford it and would not use it enough to justify the price. I do agree they sound beautiful.


----------



## Vrollin

I know it's boss, but don't disregard the RV3, it's a great delay reverb pedal!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't forget about a 2nd hand Boss DD20 or Line 6 DL4.


----------



## Fathand

After I move some excess gear, I'm getting a new pair of home studio monitors. Should make the Guitar Rig 5 usage more enjoyable + I can actually hear what my Marshall/Mesa gear sounds like through an SM57.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

stevexc said:


>



that empty volume knob hole is screaming for a killswitch


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up a Keeley GC-2 to replace my old modded dynacomp last night. The DC has been really noisy and having a lot of static and artifacts lately that I didn't think it always had, not sure why. The GC-2 looks really nice though, so I'm stoked for it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


>



These came in the mail today and yesterday. Haven't had an opportunity to try out the 805 or Supa Puss yet, but the Forza is pretty cool. Here's what Keith Merrow had to say when asked about the difference between the Forza and 805 on YouTube.






I agree with Keith that the Forza has a "ruder" crunch to it than the relatively tamer 805. That said, I don't think it has quite the "cappuccino machine" tone to it that Keith seems to be getting in his demo video, either. I think it sounds -- WARNING: I'm relating it to something that is close to comparison in my experience, not that it is based on or a replica tonally in anyway -- like an OCD that is better for boosting. It also sounds a little different as well and seems to integrate with a distorted channel much better. 

Anyways, as Keith says, the mids are less tube screamer mid hump, while the bass isn't colored or manipulated much at all with the bass at 12 o'clock. Obviously, though, you can cut bass like any good od boost pedal by rolling back the bass to about 10:30. The one and only thing I dispute with Keith on, and it could be my interpretation/understanding of what the word "transparent" means in regards to tone, is that I think the Forza is more transparent than your typical OD in the TS/SD-1 vein. I do agree though that it is a killer standalone distortion, as well as OD and boost. 

I'm rather curious to see how the Forza and 805 stack with the 805 boosting the Forza and getting a little bit of grit from both. I'd probably set them up so that the Forza was providing 75-85% of the grit while the 805 is providing 15-25%.

Anyways, if you want a different kind of versatile od/distortion that can boost, give it a try. This has been Paul Riario for Guitar World.


----------



## Andromalia

Vrollin said:


> I know it's boss, but don't disregard the RV3, it's a great delay reverb pedal!



Being a Boss isn't a bad thing, those pedals have served hundreds of thousands of musicians for decades. Some are pretty generic, but they can withstand an earthquake and they don't sound bad. It's not Boss' fault if some morons use a Metal Zone without knowing what a parametric EQ is. ^^


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Andromalia said:


> Being a Boss isn't a bad thing, those pedals have served hundreds of thousands of musicians for decades. Some are pretty generic, but they can withstand an earthquake and they don't sound bad. It's not Boss' fault if some morons use a Metal Zone without knowing what a parametric EQ is. ^^



Yeah, seriously. Imagine you're trying to adjust the mids to give you more lower mids, or a tone that relies on lower mids more than upper mids. If you turn gain all the way up, while turning the mid freq knob down and then scoop out the mids and wonder why you have a cold, lifeless, shrill distortion, you're none too bright. Also, isn't the EQ section +/-15? That's quite a range, and I think it'd be better if it was +/-8 to +/-10.

Here's an idea: 

Either

boost the mids while the mid freq knob is turned down -- This will boost the lower mids
OR scoop the mids while the mid freq knob is turned up if you want less upper midrange -- This will scoop the upper mids

Not rocket science.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, so I maaay end up doing one or two more pedal related purachaes. Not 100% sure. 

Since I'm nearing finishing my pedalboard, I'm thinking about getting a gate (NS-2 most likely) and some wood and other parts to make a DIY pedalboard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, so I maaay end up doing one or two more pedal related purachaes. Not 100% sure.
> 
> Since I'm nearing finishing my pedalboard, I'm thinking about getting a gate (NS-2 most likely) and some wood and other parts to make a DIY pedalboard.



I'd spend the $30 more and get a TC Electronic Sentry Gate or MXR Smart Gate.

Yeah, not a big fan of BOSS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Eeeh, I've heard the Boss NS-2 and it's perfect for what I need. And I've seen them go used for half the price they go new (around $50).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im really wanting to get a multiscale 6 string....maybe even a custom build.

need to keep it around $600-$800 price range, any suggestions? could be more spent if i move some of my gear i dont use anymore.


----------



## zzimzz

Just bought a cioks dc10, waiting for my Abominable Electronics Hail Satan and Caroline Meteore to arrive.
Kemper is next


----------



## Vrollin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't forget about a 2nd hand Boss DD20 or Line 6 DL4.



Had one of the earliest dd20's, when I had a high gain channel on I could hear a tick tick tick in time with the tempo led flashing on the dd20, this is with it off mind you, did they fix that up in later runs? I had every intention on getting the dd500, had paid in full for it but then pulled the plug for a helix so I never got to experience that one, now that looks like a beast of a delay pedal!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Never heard that issue. I'm guessing you either had a dud or that was only with the first run of pedals. 

I'm still set on the pedalboard parts and JC120. Plan on making a trip to the lumber yard next week.  

Kinda hesitant on the NS-2 because I keep hearing things like "oh it's not as bad as people make it out to be" and "It's WORSE than people make it out to be!". ....ing hell, I may just get it. Watching clips makes it seem like it only kills the extreme high end.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm normally a huge advocate for the Decimator and Decimator II and absolutely love them in my main rig, but lately I've been using my NS-2 with my smaller rig up at university with good results, even preferable to my Decimator I. I'm barely playing with the volume on my 5153 50w around 1 or less most of the time, so it's important to me to be able to make tiny adjustments to my gate. The Decimator is still king for shouting/practice/gig volumes, but is just too touchy for bedroom use like that. I'd say it's worth it to give the NS-2 a try depending on how loud you normally play


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Never heard that issue. I'm guessing you either had a dud or that was only with the first run of pedals.
> 
> I'm still set on the pedalboard parts and JC120. Plan on making a trip to the lumber yard next week.
> 
> Kinda hesitant on the NS-2 because I keep hearing things like "oh it's not as bad as people make it out to be" and "It's WORSE than people make it out to be!". ....ing hell, I may just get it. Watching clips makes it seem like it only kills the extreme high end.



I always liked the NS-2 as a gate.... meaning, after the guitar, before the amp, as an actual gating effect. Very clear, tight sounding gate that would clean up the tone and make it sound very tight and quiet. Sometimes it felt like it added a little..... solid-state-ness? The same way an OD pedal would do, but not as dramatically. I always liked this effect.

The Decimator (I had a I, II didn't exist yet), was better at a more natural quieting. It wasn't as obvious, and better after gain pedals, or in an FX loop. I think this pedal was better at making the tone naturally seem more quiet..... where the NS-2 was more of a dramatic effect you either want or not.


----------



## DropTheSun

Just ordered the Atomic amplifire for a backup and rehearsal gear. Cant wait to compare it with my axe fx II, which is my main tool. I have heard some very nice clips on Youtube ppl using amplifire.


----------



## lewis

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm normally a huge advocate for the Decimator and Decimator II and absolutely love them in my main rig, but lately I've been using my NS-2 with my smaller rig up at university with good results, even preferable to my Decimator I. I'm barely playing with the volume on my 5153 50w around 1 or less most of the time, so it's important to me to be able to make tiny adjustments to my gate. The Decimator is still king for shouting/practice/gig volumes, but is just too touchy for bedroom use like that. I'd say it's worth it to give the NS-2 a try depending on how loud you normally play


I actually own both and use them together in my chain at all times along with a keeley compressor.

Comp > isp > max'always'on od808 > Boss ns2 > amp

Love it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

zzimzz said:


> Just bought a cioks dc10, waiting for my Abominable Electronics Hail Satan and Caroline Meteore to arrive.
> Kemper is next



That thing is so doomy sounding, I fear it'll bring on the apocalypse. Sounds like it'd also be great for black metal with the tone and mid controls set right.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

lewis said:


> I actually own both and use them together in my chain at all times along with a keeley compressor.
> 
> Comp > isp > max'always'on od808 > Boss ns2 > amp
> 
> Love it



I normally use both in my smaller rig at practice levels (ISP > 808 > NS-2) but it's not necessary for me to use both at such low levels. Definitely a great combo for anything heavy, though


----------



## stevexc

Technically I just purchased it, but I decided against the gold 57/66 set and went for brushed chrome instead - gold was looking to be too much of a pain to find, whereas brushed chrome I'll have by next week for a couple bucks off, at that.


----------



## lewis

Tomorrow I am purchasin a cool vintage, late 80s yamaha which I will be using as a modding platform. Bareknuckle pickup, hipshot tuners etc. Can't wait. £100 including postage. Bargain.

It's basically from the year I was bon which is awesome. 25.5 scale, alder body, maple neck, rosewood board.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up buying the parts for a pedalboard... Which was just an Ikea Hejne shelf.  Read about how people were using the Gorn shelf for pedalboards, so I found out the Hejne was the same exact thing, and ended up going with that. 

Also ended up pickup up a super-cheap A/B switcher.

So, hopefully the next purchase will be the JC120. UNLESS I can sell my guitars before then, then it'll be a Jackson Rhoads of sorts. Ooor a DK2M or DK2S.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up buying the parts for a pedalboard... Which was just an Ikea Hejne shelf.  Read about how people were using the Gorn shelf for pedalboards, so I found out the Hejne was the same exact thing, and ended up going with that.



I need my like button back 

I think I'm going to be picking up some Ikea shelves lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Definitely check it out. You can get the 11'' tall board for $9 or 18'' board for $14. $10 shipping and it's still $150 - $250 cheaper than a Pedaltrain of equal size. Requires some DIY work, but if you know what you're doing, they seem extremely durable.

Since I don't have a lot of pedals, I'm probably just gonna shrink it down 1 board and cut off about 4 or 5 inches from the site. Or Idunno yet. We'll see.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spirit fingers, we'll be here a year from now and you'll still be saying, "Next purchase oughta be the JC120." Just buy the damn thing already. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Definitely check it out. You can get the 11'' tall board for $9 or 18'' board for $14. $10 shipping and it's still $150 - $250 cheaper than a Pedaltrain of equal size. Requires some DIY work, but if you know what you're doing, they seem extremely durable.
> 
> Since I don't have a lot of pedals, I'm probably just gonna shrink it down 1 board and cut off about 4 or 5 inches from the site. Or Idunno yet. We'll see.



Ikea will eventually figure it out, discontinue it and start selling the Hejne shelf prebuilt as a pedalboard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda sorta want 2 fuzz pedals. I'm not sure what exactly, but a pedal in the Big Muff vein and another of the Fuzz Face variety would be awesome. Been looking at the Swollen Pickle and it seems quite nice for the price. The Germanium 4 Big Muff and Deluxe Big Muff also seem pretty cool. Anyone know anything about them or an aficionado of fuzz boxes that wouldn't mind being a fountain of info? I already have a Rat which is kinda fuzzy, but want a Big Muff and Fuzz Face style fuzz to cover all the shag carpet basses.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Definitely check it out. You can get the 11'' tall board for $9 or 18'' board for $14. $10 shipping and it's still $150 - $250 cheaper than a Pedaltrain of equal size. Requires some DIY work, but if you know what you're doing, they seem extremely durable.
> 
> Since I don't have a lot of pedals, I'm probably just gonna shrink it down 1 board and cut off about 4 or 5 inches from the site. Or Idunno yet. We'll see.



pics and a write up when done please...


----------



## Andromalia

So, I completed the Flying V purchase I planned on this page a few pages back.... and now I don't know what I'll get next. Possibly a torpedo if I can get one used, to see how it works with the few amps I have left. Mainly a curiosity, really.


----------



## lewis

this is the bargain Yamaha Ive got arriving start of this week. Got some planned mods

















Alder Body
Maple neck
Rosewood Board
25.5 scale, 22 frets.
made in the late 80's 

going to get some black locking tuners with White pearloid tuner buttons.
and hopefully a Hipshot Tremolo bridge If i can find one that fits or what not after I measure everything.


----------



## Daeniel

Definitely not something you would expect on this forum:

http://www.dividedby13.com/ldw1739.html

Some of the best amps for vintage tones. This and a Strat\Tele\Les Paul and I could just play for days!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

That Yamaha looks like it'd be a great platform for an 80'set shredder guitar. Definitely excited to see it take form with all the mods!


----------



## lewis

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> That Yamaha looks like it'd be a great platform for an 80'set shredder guitar. Definitely excited to see it take form with all the mods!



me too!. Its build quality is so solid, and funnily enough it being a sort of Vintage Shred machine, is exactly what I was going for!

when my Kemper is home from repairs, I will do a tone demo/vid playthrough using it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I definitely do have a JC120 on the list. It's my next amp for sure. :






HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> o that's going for sale and it's back to saving for the JC120.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So yeah, my GAS was so strong I ended up almost buying the JC120. ....ing hell.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm still set on the ... JC120.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, hopefully the next purchase will be the JC120.




So...

Guess what I bought?


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So...
> 
> Guess what I bought?



Niiiice


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So...
> 
> Guess what I bought?



Not a JC120...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So...
> 
> Guess what I bought?





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Spirit fingers, we'll be here a year from now and you'll still be saying, "Next purchase oughta be the JC120." Just buy the damn thing already.



Ahah! So it worked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've had the money for it, but I had so much .... taking up room that I didn't have the space. Trust me, I would have bought it a month ago if I had the chance. 

So, who's ready to hear me talk about buying a Jackson RR3 or DK2 for the next month?


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Damn, this GAS thread is killing me 
For me Strymons BigSky and TimeLine. Soon..soon...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So I take it there is no one knowledgeable about fuzz pedals here? Pft. I call bullplop. BULLPLOP!


----------



## rokket2005

What kind of fuzz tones are you looking for? The only fuzzes I've ever had are a rams head clone and a devi ever aenima. TGP probably has 17 different threads concerning whichever variant of fuzz you're interested in. I like Ram's heads the best, and my clone is kinda janky, so if it dies I'd like to spring for a Wren and Cuff Caprid. The only bad thing about it is that it's the size of an original Big Muff and I don't have the space for it on my board.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rokket2005 said:


> What kind of fuzz tones are you looking for? The only fuzzes I've ever had are a rams head clone and a devi ever aenima. TGP probably has 17 different threads concerning whichever variant of fuzz you're interested in. I like Ram's heads the best, and my clone is kinda janky, so if it dies I'd like to spring for a Wren and Cuff Caprid. The only bad thing about it is that it's the size of an original Big Muff and I don't have the space for it on my board.



They'd be a lovely place to ask if I was into wearing shorts and Hawaiian shirts while playing blues rock standards. Anyways, I've posted a thread in the Gear section, but I am looking for 70s early metal and classic rock tones like Black Sabbath and Led Zep [at least I'm pretty sure Zep used fuzz occasionally] as well as Nirvana. I'm an admitted fuzz n00b, but I don't care for Russian style Muffs, and have yet to determine where I am on the silicon vs germanium debate.

At present, I'm interested in: Deluxe Big Muff, the big box style Big Muff EHX offers, Way Huge Swollen Pickle [I got a Supa Puss recently and kinda want another Way Huge pedal], as well as the MXR Hendrix mini Fuzz Faces -- both of them. They have a Jimi signature fuzz that goes for his more earlier Fuzz Face tone while their Band of Gypsys fuzz goes for more of his later tone.

Last, but not least, whichever it is, I'd like the pedals to be in the vein of Fuzz Faces and Big Muffs but with more options, particularly in regards to dialing in the midrange. 

Oh, and $150 or less, as I'd like to get two and spend $300 max.


----------



## rokket2005

For early Sabbath type stuff have you looked at the Catalinbread Sabbra Cadabra? It's not a fuzz per se, but it's very fuzzlike and will do the 70's type tones really well. I personally am not a fan of actual EHX pedals anymore, as I've had 3 in the past and they all were cheaply built and stopped working for seemingly no reason within a year. I'm not rough on gear either, in fact those three pedals are the only ones I've ever had that don't work anymore.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rokket2005 said:


> For early Sabbath type stuff have you looked at the Catalinbread Sabbra Cadabra? It's not a fuzz per se, but it's very fuzzlike and will do the 70's type tones really well. I personally am not a fan of actual EHX pedals anymore, as I've had 3 in the past and they all were cheaply built and stopped working for seemingly no reason within a year. I'm not rough on gear either, in fact those three pedals are the only ones I've ever had that don't work anymore.



Yeah, I've read quite a few reviews about EHX pedals that have seemingly stopped working for no reason and are cheaply built, which has me a bit scared to buy their stuff. Apparently the CS isn't that good, either. 

As for the Sabbra Cadabra, it's a cool pedal, but not quite a fuzz, and a touch too expensive.


----------



## Mordacain

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They'd be a lovely place to ask if I was into wearing shorts and Hawaiian shirts while playing blues rock standards. Anyways, I've posted a thread in the Gear section, but I am looking for 70s early metal and classic rock tones like Black Sabbath and Led Zep [at least I'm pretty sure Zep used fuzz occasionally] as well as Nirvana. I'm an admitted fuzz n00b, but I don't care for Russian style Muffs, and have yet to determine where I am on the silicon vs germanium debate.
> 
> At present, I'm interested in: Deluxe Big Muff, the big box style Big Muff EHX offers, Way Huge Swollen Pickle [I got a Supa Puss recently and kinda want another Way Huge pedal], as well as the MXR Hendrix mini Fuzz Faces -- both of them. They have a Jimi signature fuzz that goes for his more earlier Fuzz Face tone while their Band of Gypsys fuzz goes for more of his later tone.
> 
> Last, but not least, whichever it is, I'd like the pedals to be in the vein of Fuzz Faces and Big Muffs but with more options, particularly in regards to dialing in the midrange.
> 
> Oh, and $150 or less, as I'd like to get two and spend $300 max.



Take a look at Vick Audio. They have a range of Fuzz's are all super low noise and high quality hand-built at amazing prices.

However, as regards to the Muff, do you have a particular issue with the circuit? I just ask as most people that I talk to that have an issue with Muffs haven't only experienced the poor EHX modern models or played them through the wrong kind of amp.

/Edit - I forgot to specify the Deluxe Big Muff isn't really a traditional Muff circuit, it's something different entirely.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mordacain said:


> Take a look at Vick Audio. They have a range of Fuzz's are all super low noise and high quality hand-built at amazing prices.
> 
> However, as regards to the Muff, do you have a particular issue with the circuit? I just ask as most people that I talk to that have an issue with Muffs haven't only experienced the poor EHX modern models or played them through the wrong kind of amp.
> 
> /Edit - I forgot to specify the Deluxe Big Muff isn't really a traditional Muff circuit, it's something different entirely.



The issue I have with the Russian variety is that it's scoop central and sounds pretty muddy to my ears. Other Muff style pedals are usually pretty awesome and I'd like one with more options [ie, mid controls or the like] to better dial it in. I'd also like a fuzz face esque pedal. Though I will say that the Havalina from Way Huge [apparently pretty Tonebender esque, which is what Jimmy Page used in the early Zep days] sounds awesome too.

The fuzz face esque pedal I'd also like to have additional options to better dial it in as well. What's Vick's url?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it. Not much options wish, but holy .... these are priced well for a boutique brand.

EDIT 2: How come almost every demo of a fuzz is done with a single coil guitar, usually a strat or tele?

EDIT 3: Anyways, final edit: Not sure I'd need all that many extra options, because the V1 Triangle sounds sweet as .... and the mid switch definitely does quite a bit tone wise. Flat/Scooped (or Stock)/Boosted are all pretty ....ing sweet.


----------



## Mordacain

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The issue I have with the Russian variety is that it's scoop central and sounds pretty muddy to my ears. Other Muff style pedals are usually pretty awesome and I'd like one with more options [ie, mid controls or the like] to better dial it in. I'd also like a fuzz face esque pedal. Though I will say that the Havalina from Way Huge [apparently pretty Tonebender esque, which is what Jimmy Page used in the early Zep days] sounds awesome too.
> 
> The fuzz face esque pedal I'd also like to have additional options to better dial it in as well. What's Vick's url?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I found it. Not much options wish, but holy .... these are priced well for a boutique brand.
> 
> EDIT 2: How come almost every demo of a fuzz is done with a single coil guitar, usually a strat or tele?
> 
> EDIT 3: Anyways, final edit: Not sure I'd need all that many extra options, because the V1 Triangle sounds sweet as .... and the mid switch definitely does quite a bit tone wise. Flat/Scooped (or Stock)/Boosted are all pretty ....ing sweet.



Single coils just work better with fuzz in general. I don't know the proper science of why, but I assume it's the more focused frequency of a single coil in front of the massive wave a fuzz generates.

All of Vick's midrange options work great. The classic mid scoop is useful when boosted with a midrange focused pedal like a ColorSound (ala David Gilmour), but his boosted midrange and flat options work great into a Fender style (typically scooped midrange) EQ circuit.

Muffs (and fuzzes in general) are all about the interaction with the amp. A bright cap on the main volume or somewhere in the EQ will wreck havoc with fuzzes. 

I've got a Vick Audio Civil Muff ( a one off that he doesn't offer anymore)and it's quite simply the best fuzz I've ever had. It's dead silent and has an absurd amount of tone-shaping available. I could maybe try and do a rough demo of it.

You might want to look at the V2 as well...it's based on the Cornish stuff he made for Gilmour and as far as fuzz goes, he's the tonemeister IMO


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mordacain said:


> Single coils just work better with fuzz in general. I don't know the proper science of why, but I assume it's the more focused frequency of a single coil in front of the massive wave a fuzz generates.
> 
> All of Vick's midrange options work great. The classic mid scoop is useful when boosted with a midrange focused pedal like a ColorSound (ala David Gilmour), but his boosted midrange and flat options work great into a Fender style (typically scooped midrange) EQ circuit.
> 
> Muffs (and fuzzes in general) are all about the interaction with the amp. A bright cap on the main volume or somewhere in the EQ will wreck havoc with fuzzes.
> 
> I've got a Vick Audio Civil Muff ( a one off that he doesn't offer anymore)and it's quite simply the best fuzz I've ever had. It's dead silent and has an absurd amount of tone-shaping available. I could maybe try and do a rough demo of it.
> 
> You might want to look at the V2 as well...it's based on the Cornish stuff he made for Gilmour and as far as fuzz goes, he's the tonemeister IMO



Hmm... The V2 is a "distortion." Anyways, I almost wish you didn't show me this or that one or two were great and the other sounded like total ass because I wouldn't mind buying all of these ....ing things.


----------



## Mordacain

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hmm... The V2 is a "distortion." Anyways, I almost wish you didn't show me this or that one or two were great and the other sounded like total ass because I wouldn't mind buying all of these ....ing things.



Well, the V2 is still based on a Muff circuit, it's just a very smooth, refined take on the circuit. It's based on the Cornish G2.

Also as far as the other circuits go, he has a Tonebender take and a classic Fuzz Face style.


----------



## Spinedriver

Unbeknownst to me, apparently I was in the market for yet ANOTHER od pedal. 

Last week I picked up a used Visual Sound Open Road od because I had read some decent reviews on it. After a trying it out for a few days, it ended up going back because it was a bit too "wooly" on the low end and it kind of muffled the tone of whatever it was I was boosting with it. So, when bringing it back today, I noticed that they now had a used Visual Sound Route 808 for $5 less !! 

So, I swapped for that one, brought it home and it was the deal of the day.  Even with the "bass boost" switched engaged, it's nowhere near as muffled as the Open Road. It was a steal of a deal for $65, that's for sure. 

Seriously though, I GOTTA stop going into that store..


----------



## MetalHead40

Had ordered an Ibanez Prestige RG a few weeks ago but it was on backorder until December. This turned out to be a blessing actually because it gave me a chance to think some more about it. Turns out I cancelled that order and just put in a build with Kiesel for an Aries 6 string. Build time was quoted at 9-10 weeks.

Should look something like this only with a walnut neck and no stripes and the headstock is reverse to the one in the picture:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mordacain said:


> Well, the V2 is still based on a Muff circuit, it's just a very smooth, refined take on the circuit. It's based on the Cornish G2.
> 
> Also as far as the other circuits go, he has a Tonebender take and a classic Fuzz Face style.



I don't need to buy his entire lineup, Mordacain.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Going to buy a new body for my Kiesel bolt-plus that I purchased right before they removed that particular model from their line-up. They, luckily for me, still sell the bodies as parts. I got an ash body. It is super light (and has stellar grain patterns), but I've screwed it up with numerous dings (including a hole that goes from pickup rout on the front straight through the back of the guitar. Whoops. I'm looking for something different tonally and aesthetically, not to mention all the nicks and that hole. So I'm going to order an unfinished mahogany body. The reddish color of mahogany should look great with the rosewood on the fingerboard and headstock on the neck. I also dig the deeper, richer tone. That is what is next for me.

Then...I'm thinking about a 5th gen digitech whammy pedal. Lack of true bypass is why I sold my old one, and the 'classic/chords' switch is useful as well, I think.


----------



## protest

Question, how many full sized amps is too many full sized amps?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How high is your ceiling?


----------



## protest

Haha I did just measure it for some heavy duty shelves.


----------



## rokket2005

protest said:


> Question, how many full sized amps is too many full sized amps?



Just the right amount


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rokket2005 said:


> Just the right amount



Less German, more VHT/Fryette.


----------



## rokket2005

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Less German, more VHT/Fryette.



Honestly, everything I've recorded in the past year and a half has been my Mesa, Bogner, and Top Hat. I did bust out the VHT earlier today though, and I think my next set of tunes I work on will be heavily VHT/Diezel.


----------



## protest

rokket2005 said:


> Just the right amount



 nice. I needed some enabling.


----------



## techjsteele

Trying to decide between snagging a Chase Bliss Spectre, Empress Tremolo 2, Empress Compressor or a Free The Tone Tri-Avatar pedal next. Any of those pedals will be a worthy addition to my rig and I have an equal need (want) for each. I was looking into purchasing a pedalboard, but realized that it would be a better idea to get the pedals I want first, then figure out which pedalboard to get.


----------



## lewis

techjsteele said:


> Trying to decide between snagging a Chase Bliss Spectre, Empress Tremolo 2, Empress Compressor or a Free The Tone Tri-Avatar pedal next. Any of those pedals will be a worthy addition to my rig and I have an equal need (want) for each. *I was looking into purchasing a pedalboard, but realized that it would be a better idea to get the pedals I want first, then figure out which pedalboard to get*.



Exactly what Im doing. I do have a lockable case that I thought would fit all the pedals Ive got and Im getting, but its really starting to seem like it isnt going to work so like you, Im collecting them all first, then I will get the pedaltrain board (with lockable case) that best suits my setup.


----------



## ESPImperium

Just bought this Taylor GS Mini Koa today. Was going for a cheaper 110e, but liked the smaller body of the GS Mini as it is much better for me as I'm mainly a electric player.









Next a Fender Jazz Bass V and a small bass combo amp is on the list, just need to get my Mesa F30 shifted on eBay for the £525 i want for it and I'm happy. Then its a Mesa 25W (Mark or Recto) and finally a HH or H/S Tele and I'm more or less done, minus getting a good set of Monitors and a Focusrite Scarlett for recording.

I have a plan, and so far its working for me.


----------



## bpprox22

Hopefully a Mesa Recto 2x12 ... Hoping my craigslist guy doesn't sell it to someone else first


----------



## Vrollin

There's a McCarty I have my eye on right now.... hmmm...


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm fancying a JCM800 (or possibly some cheaper knockoff like a Laney) and a 2x12 with creambacks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually decided to wait on the new guitar. 

Gonna put my money towards a delay and a comp. looking at the TC FB Mini and the Donner mini comp.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Something with EMGs...it's been decided. Mostly playing my MJT Telemaster and my LPs, and they all have lower output pickups. Want some serious heat, so more than likely either an Eclipse or some sort of LTD 1000


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again, got the delay for a deal I couldn't pass up, so I grabbed it. 

Unsure if I'll get the comp. Will have to see how I jive with the JC120 once I get it. 

I guess next is the Rhoads I keep GASing for. That, or something else special.


----------



## protest




----------



## MetalHead40

protest said:


>





Kinda want to try one of these.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


>


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I picked up a TC Electronics Polytune today, because the Asinulus guitar tuner app I'd been using on my phone was a pain to use and not the best. 

The Polytune is pretty good but imo easier to use like an old fashioned chromatic tuner. You can just strum all 6 strings (I'm not sure if it can detect 7/8 string in polyphonic mode) at once and it will display them all simultaneously, you just keep strumming and tuning until all the lights go green. That said, I find it easier just to go one string at a time as the display is more detailed and I find it easier to use my ear to get it close when I haven't got 5 other strings ringing out at once, all of which may be slightly out of tune too.

That said, once I'd got my guitar perfectly in tune going one string at a time, strumming them all open at once told me that my F and A# strings were out of tune, but then playing them alone it said they were perfect, so I don't think the polyphonic mode is 100% perfect - maybe it will work better with a guitar that is in standard tuning, I was using my Fender Jim Root Tele, which is in C standard.


----------



## Ericjutsu

TC Electronic Mimiq pedal. I think it's great! The mode where it uses just one extra guitar track works great when the wet signal is one side and the dry signal is another side. The 2 extra overdub mode works well with leads. The 3 extra overdub mode doesn't work that well IMO. I don't really care about that though. It does what I wanted it to do very well. Next on my list is maybe either a compressor pedal or the TC Electronic Dreamscape pedal. Or if the Mooer Audio Ocean Machine DT signature pedal is out, I want that.


----------



## lewis

Ericjutsu said:


> TC Electronic Mimiq pedal. I think it's great! The mode where it uses just one extra guitar track works great when the wet signal is one side and the dry signal is another side. The 2 extra overdub mode works well with leads. The 3 extra overdub mode doesn't work that well IMO. I don't really care about that though. It does what I wanted it to do very well. Next on my list is maybe either a compressor pedal or the TC Electronic Dreamscape pedal. Or if the Mooer Audio Ocean Machine DT signature pedal is out, I want that.



so your running it stereo too?. Seems more and more people are only getting results with it in stereo over Mono.

Whats your rig and how you hooking it up?


----------



## protest

Plugged into the Pittbull tonight for the first time 2 years and was immediately reminded of why I loved that amp. I sold it because at the time I couldn't justify having that and a Rhodes, and well..that was a stupid reason


----------



## Ericjutsu

lewis said:


> so your running it stereo too?. Seems more and more people are only getting results with it in stereo over Mono.
> 
> Whats your rig and how you hooking it up?



Yeah I run it stereo with my Line 6 Helix. I have the signal chain in the Helix as gate, ts,amp, IR,eq, then a stereo FX loop block with the Mimiq hooked up to it, then stereo out. The Mimiq is setup in stereo in the Loop with the mini toggle all the way up (one extra guitar track) the wet and dry knob are both maxed. The tight knob is at around 10:00 (give or take). This allows me to have the dry (non Mimiq dub) guitar on one side and then the wet (Mimiq dub) on the other. It's way more fun for me to play this way. 

I mainly did this so I can record quick demos with just one take instead of two. I also like it with clean tones I normally would use just one guitar track for. I also like lead tones in the same setup but with 2 extra guitar tracks with the Mimiq(switch in the middle; dry guitar center with one wet track on the left and other wet on the right). I'm very happy with the pedal for this use. I've tried it in mono but I really don't have a need to use it that way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After waiting forever for it to ship, the JC120 is on it's way. 

Also got me a slew of pedals on the way; Some brand name KLIQ made a mini tuner that looks a lot like the Pitchblack, and it was only $35 so I grabbed it. Also got a boss NS-2 and Flashback delay on the way. On top of that, I also bought several stuff needed to make my homemade pedalboard.

What I got left is maybe a tremolo pedal, comp pedal, and I'm thinking a 2nd delay pedal. Might even pick up a Rat pedal.

On top of that, as much as I like my Randall... I think it's time to move on. Again.  Been looking into trading my V2 for a Peavey 6505(+). I remember trying a 6505 combo and that .... just stuck with me. Nice and aggressive. As much as I love the Randall for how thick and tight it is, it doesn't have enough grit or aggression for the sound I want.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After waiting forever for it to ship, the JC120 is on it's way.
> 
> Also got me a slew of pedals on the way; Some brand name KLIQ made a mini tuner that looks a lot like the Pitchblack, and it was only $35 so I grabbed it. Also got a boss NS-2 and Flashback delay on the way. On top of that, I also bought several stuff needed to make my homemade pedalboard.
> 
> What I got left is maybe a tremolo pedal, comp pedal, and I'm thinking a 2nd delay pedal. Might even pick up a Rat pedal.
> 
> On top of that, as much as I like my Randall... I think it's time to move on. Again.  Been looking into trading my V2 for a Peavey 6505(+). I remember trying a 6505 combo and that .... just stuck with me. Nice and aggressive. As much as I love the Randall for how thick and tight it is, it doesn't have enough grit or aggression for the sound I want.



a pedal might save that?. Not that you would go wrong with a 6505


----------



## Yagami Kyo

I just bought a second hand Schecter Omen 7 for 200&#8364;. Taking into account it goes for more than double on Thomman, I'm quite happy about it. I can finally get into extended range


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> a pedal might save that?. Not that you would go wrong with a 6505



It's just the natural voicing of the amp. They're meant to sound very thick and smooth. I used to love that tone to death, which is why I wanted a V2/T2, but nowadays I prefer that American growl a 6505 has. 

And yes I tried boosting it. TS5, stock SD-1, C6-modded SD-1. Tightens it up, but doesn't add any roar.



This video reminded me why I wanted one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's just the natural voicing of the amp. They're meant to sound very thick and smooth. I used to love that tone to death, which is why I wanted a V2/T2, but nowadays I prefer that American growl a 6505 has.
> 
> And yes I tried boosting it. TS5, stock SD-1, C6-modded SD-1. Tightens it up, but doesn't add any roar.
> 
> 
> 
> This video reminded me why I wanted one.




You might try an SD Forza or something like that if you can get your hands on a friends.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Yagami Kyo said:


> I just bought a second hand Schecter Omen 7 for 200. Taking into account it goes for more than double on Thomman, I'm quite happy about it. I can finally get into extended range



nice, you got that for cheap. you've got 2...is it a back up?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> nice, you got that for cheap. you've got 2...is it a back up?



He doesn't have two. "I can finally get into extended range"

He got it second hand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You might try an SD Forza or something like that if you can get your hands on a friends.



Nah, i tried my ODs, an EQ with an aggressive midrange/upper mid boost, and a bunch of ODs in the front. Like I said, the amp is naturally smooth-sounding. Even when I ran some of the POD HD's preamps in the power amp, even they sounded smooth. The power amp really colors the sound of the amp.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, i tried my ODs, an EQ with an aggressive midrange/upper mid boost, and a bunch of ODs in the front. Like I said, the amp is naturally smooth-sounding. Even when I ran some of the POD HD's preamps in the power amp, even they sounded smooth. The power amp really colors the sound of the amp.



I think a lot of JFET-based distortions tend to be on the smoother side. That is the #1 thing that keeps me from buying an AMT P2 or R2 to check out. I have a feeling it might be too smooth overall. I am not a fan of distortion that is too smooth either.... which is why I can't keep a Mesa Mark series around for a long time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp.

Jackson Rhoads get. 

Found a PS-37 already loaded with EMGs for a good deal. 

Now... I dunno what to get.  I guess that 81/60 set for my Kelly and that comp and trem pedal.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Need an Expression Pedal and/or a Mono bag or something similar.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I need an ehx Mel 9 in my life because i am an unabashed Opeth fanboy and i hear those Mellotron flute samples in my dreams


----------



## protest

Brushed nickel covers or uncovered like the Duncans that are in there already?








EDIT: Here's the pickup(s) I'm looking at


----------



## technomancer

Brushed nickel


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Black/white zebra.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Brushed nickel for sure


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

another vote for brushed nickel

edit: and pics once installed!


----------



## Steinmetzify

+4 brushed nickel. Those are gonna look sick in there...


----------



## Hachetjoel

brushed nickle might make that thing behave in bathrooms


----------



## lewis

yeah +1 for Brushed nickel. I normally hate chrome hardware etc on guitars but on that particular axe, its the only thing thats going to look amazing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

.... that. Go against the grain and do something outta the ordinary. Go for some 80s pink Dimarzios.


----------



## protest

Was not expecting that many people to chime in haha I think I'm going with the nickel. It was either that or zebra, but I think the nickel will look pretty sweet... I can't do pink


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually, I take it back.

You think Seymour Duncan can do chrome or grey bobbins? Because white/grey sounds ballin'. 

Also, I found out something I can get. 

Been watching videos of the Ibanez TBX150H... REALLY thinking about getting it again. I also plan on getting the 6505, but the TBX150H would sound neat paired with it, and I just miss the damn thing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, I bought a VFE Alpha Dog, Fiery Red Horse, and Distortion³. Spent a *little* more than I wanted, and I've never used Reverb, so I hope I don't regret it, but the three people had 5 star reviews. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aciek_l

I'm afraid I'm starting raising money for Kiesel Vader...  And Aries should arrive within a month...


----------



## techjsteele

techjsteele said:


> Trying to decide between snagging a Chase Bliss Spectre, Empress Tremolo 2, Empress Compressor or a Free The Tone Tri-Avatar pedal next. Any of those pedals will be a worthy addition to my rig and I have an equal need (want) for each. I was looking into purchasing a pedalboard, but realized that it would be a better idea to get the pedals I want first, then figure out which pedalboard to get.


I decided on and ended up snagging a Chase Bliss Spectre. This pedal has some crazy mojo! Next on my list is either a compressor (definitely going to be the Empress Compressor) or tremolo pedal (I can't decide between an Empress Tremolo 2 or a Chase Bliss Gravitas).


----------



## MetalHead40

aciek_l said:


> I'm afraid I'm starting raising money for Kiesel Vader...  And Aries should arrive within a month...



Nice!
Have an Aries arriving mid December myself


----------



## oniduder

randall thrasher, satan or even the ultimate nullifier, idk yet

and a dingotone HZD boost, maybe?

just after i sell everything i have first


----------



## rokket2005

The list is dwindling but the few that are on there for sometime in the future are a Bonnie Pink Custom 22 and a pair of focal Trio 6 Be's. The baritone SE's are cool too, and the sparkly FSR Tele deluxes from a few years back are awfully inviting too.


----------



## curlyvice

EQD Afterneath incoming this week! The last piece of my board! Then I'll splurge on some Lava cables to make it all nice and neat. Might upgrade my power supply to the Strymon Zuma when it comes out but we'll see.


----------



## sniperfreak223

A 2009-ish neck through Warlock in trans orange burst...just waiting for the seller to reply to my offer xD


----------



## downburst82

I am looking to finally pick up my first 8 string, keeping eyes peeled on Craigslist mostly as the exchange rate and shipping kills most online deals ($400ish canadian budget not alot to work with..) Not to picky as long as it doesn't have those terrible stock Ibanez active pickups  (had them in a rga7...worst pickups ever!)

Hopefully something cool will pop up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I guess that 81/60 set for my Kelly and that comp



Aaand done. 

Just leaves the TBX and trem. Might be getting a TBX if things go right.


----------



## Chiba666

Just jumped on the badnwagon adn bought a Darkglass B7K. Next up cabase 8, not the full version as I'm not that flush with cash


----------



## Blytheryn

If all goes well with the sale... I'll have one of these soon. Stoked AF.


----------



## Vrollin

So close to pulling the trigger on one of 2 McCarty I have my eye on at the moment, waiting on a shipping quote on one and waiting for the other to hopefully drop in price...


----------



## Andromalia

I'm going to buy a vox wah pedal yesterday, because I just wanted to buy something cheap and I still don't have a wah.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Vrollin said:


> So close to pulling the trigger on one of 2 McCarty I have my eye on at the moment, waiting on a shipping quote on one and waiting for the other to hopefully drop in price...



Badass guitars man. You'll dig it.


----------



## lewis

for me its either a Digitech Whammy DT or a Line 6 relay g10. In the future Im thinking of trying a good metal preamp pedal (like the MXR5150, friedman etc etc) going into a clean valve tone

I also want the Mimiq Doubler


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Andromalia said:


> I'm going to buy a vox wah pedal yesterday, because I just wanted to buy something cheap and I still don't have a wah.



So you're going to future the past in order to have something in the present? Niiiice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trem pedal get. 

And now I'm thinking a flanger (MXR Micro Flange or TC Mini Vortex) and a Phaser (used MXR Phase 90).


----------



## amonb

Torpedo live... Desperately needed as I have a 6505+ sitting unused in the cupboard because I live in an apartment block...


----------



## Andromalia

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So you're going to future the past in order to have something in the present? Niiiice!


Yeah, it was a way to say it's on delivery atm so I technically still don't have it. ^^


----------



## protest




----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I really can't decide. I should probably just stop buying gear although I still want the following:

Mono 365 for the AX8 I just bought.

QSC K12 or JBL PRx? Some kind of FRFR for the AX8

2x12 Guitar Cab

Suhr Koko Boost V1

Other than guitars, those are the only things currently on my wishlist. Can't decide what will be next, more than likely the Mono bag.


----------



## Hachetjoel

protest said:


>


do want 
I've been thinking about replacing my bogner cab with a ksr cab, thoughts?


----------



## protest

Hachetjoel said:


> do want
> I've been thinking about replacing my bogner cab with a ksr cab, thoughts?



Let you know in about a month


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Blytheryn said:


> If all goes well with the sale... I'll have one of these soon. Stoked AF.



id love to get one of these also, but with a trem


----------



## technomancer

For some reason I am suffering GAS for an original 5150 or 5150 II


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Not sure if it counts as a "purchase" but my next amp will be a high-gain, mesa-inspired, two channel head that I'm currently designing and building. Might make a build thread for it if people are interested.


----------



## prlgmnr

technomancer said:


> For some reason I am suffering GAS for an original 5150 or 5150 II



It's definitely on my list of things I don't really need but want anyway.

It isn't what you would call a short list.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> For some reason I am suffering GAS for an original 5150 or 5150 II



I had one for years, and now that I have moved on and haven't had one for about 5 years, I find myself wanting that tone again, lol. The years I had one I just wanted something better, and now I find I dial in everything to have that sort of tone. I keep thinking about picking up an AMT P2 or something......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> For some reason I am suffering GAS for an original 5150 or 5150 II



I'm in the same boat, but at the same time keep flipping between the Randall RD100 and Randall MTS. 

And speaking of amps, thanks to a certain member here, I got an Ibanez TBX on the way.


----------



## oniduder

it's a secret, look out for something cool though, in the NAD category

later bitches!

jk


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, the tremolo pedal I got sucked.

.... it, gonna go all out... Boss SL20 Slicer.


----------



## Garfish

I am really close to pull the trigger on a randall Diavlo RD100. The clips I've heard and seen sounds awesome. I just can't try it out in person


----------



## Aso

This showed up in my mailbox yesterday.






Next purchase to is to find a 4x12 for my Rhodes Gemini since PoweredByOmega can't actually be bothered to ship a cab they have said is done and ready since August.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided to wait on the slicer. 

I guess it depends on what sells. If I sell my Randall, I'm getting a 6505. if I sell one of my guitars, I'm replacing it with whatever I find.


----------



## Fretless

A bunch of components to make a really overdecked out solid state guitar preamp.


----------



## feraledge

I was thinking the Alter Ego v2 is going to be my next purchase at some point here, but it looks like something else might be unfolding. I don't want to jinx it just yet, but I'm also excited... Might know for sure today.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Fretless said:


> A bunch of components to make a really overdecked out solid state guitar preamp.



we should get a discussion thread going about solid state preamp DIY. I'm doing the same thing right now (though I'm packaging in a 100W class d power amp too)


----------



## Vrollin

LiveOVErdrive said:


> we should get a discussion thread going about solid state preamp DIY. I'm doing the same thing right now (though I'm packaging in a 100W class d power amp too)



I know nothing about it but would love to learn how to make and mod one!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

feraledge said:


> I was thinking the Alter Ego v2 is going to be my next purchase at some point here, but it looks like something else might be unfolding. I don't want to jinx it just yet, but I'm also excited... Might know for sure today.



its been long enough lol...what did you get?


----------



## feraledge

M3CHK1LLA said:


> its been long enough lol...what did you get?



The original plan was foiled, was going to get an ESP Formula. But snagged something awesome. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Qweklain

I just got a Mesa 2:100 two weeks ago and just got my 2015 Ormsby Hypemachine last night. Next purchase is either Fryette PSII or talking with Ampete to see what we can do for those of us loyal rack guys (and gals) with multiple preamps and power amps.


----------



## Blytheryn

Posting this here because I can't stop looking at pics of it.







SHE WILL BE MINE


----------



## feraledge

^ So stoked for you to get that. 

And, ya know what, if I just tease this it reduces my leverage for badgering other people when they do an ESP related tease. I'm not going to download these and repost them, but the original owner (JSP here) took some awesome shots, so you'll have to double click the Imgur link.
http://imgur.com/a/eqOV5


----------



## feraledge

^ So stoked for you to get that. 

And, ya know what, if I just tease this it reduces my leverage for badgering other people when they do an ESP related tease. I'm not going to download these and repost them, but the original owner (JSP here) took some awesome shots, so you'll have to double click the Imgur link.
http://imgur.com/a/eqOV5


----------



## Blytheryn

DAAAMN! That's some sick camerawork for a great looking guitar. You're in for a treat, my man.


----------



## protest

feraledge said:


> ^ So stoked for you to get that.
> 
> And, ya know what, if I just tease this it reduces my leverage for badgering other people when they do an ESP related tease. I'm not going to download these and repost them, but the original owner (JSP here) took some awesome shots, so you'll have to double click the Imgur link.
> http://imgur.com/a/eqOV5



I wanted that one. Maybe the timing will be better for me when you sell it


----------



## feraledge

protest said:


> I wanted that one. Maybe the timing will be better for me when you sell it



Will keep it in mind. Hoping this time I've learned my lesson and this one will stick around. But we all know how this goes!


----------



## feraledge

Sold both guitars I've had to sell, bought the 90s ESP USA Custom Horizon, BW for the bridge, new bridge and tailpiece, have money to pocket and just pulled the trigger on this:


----------



## Thaeon

Probably a Bag End cab or a Kiesel Vader Multiscale 8.


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> and just pulled the trigger on this:



Enjoy -- Alter ego is a great pedal!


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Enjoy -- Alter ego is a great pedal!



There's so much with this pedal that I'm not sure I'll do a NPD on it, but damn is it rad!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, made the big purchase awhile ago. Have a Peavey 5150II on the way. 

Well, it wasn't a purchase. Traded my Randall V2 for it. But still. 

Now I'm eyeing an Epiphone Les Paul Custom or Goldtop. Have some ideas.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

all you guys adding amps to your collection of gear should mention it in this thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=218851


----------



## Aso

I just put down a deposit on a Masterbuilt Jackson King V 27" scale baritone with a limba body and a Hannes bridge. Now to be good and no new toys until it's done.....


----------



## SwingMachine

Saving up to get a Vader. Don't know if I want a 7 or 8 yet, but definitely want it multi-scale.


----------



## CassDarkwing

Currently awaiting the building of my Skervesen Raptor FF 7 string. I have a long way to go and I'm already dying to hold it hhahahaha


----------



## lewis

Im busy buying sweet 80s yamaha guitars that need some restoration work. Im stopping at 2 for now but my money is getting tied up in new parts for them both etc. Once they are done i will carry on with my pedalboard. Although i want new pickups in both too before then. (EMG 81 and bareknuckle Juggernaut respectively.


----------



## feraledge

Pulled the trigger this morning, will be here Wednesday. Replacing my BS7, which is a fine guitar, but I honestly just don't play 7s enough. Rounding out my Horizon trifecta. Serious regret over selling my 96 MIJ Horizon FR, so this will certainly do.
Probably the last guitar I'm buying for a long time. I never say never, but I have said I'm not selling any of my customs and right now it's my beloved Sully, ESP and 97 US ESP Horizon. So anything else would probably end up being another Sully build or Daemoness, potentially years down the line. Who knows...


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, made the big purchase awhile ago. Have a Peavey 5150II on the way.
> 
> Well, it wasn't a purchase. Traded my Randall V2 for it. But still.
> 
> Now I'm eyeing an Epiphone Les Paul Custom or Goldtop. Have some ideas.



Rad!

I just got a 6505+ a couple of weeks ago as well. It's the amp I knew I would love but somehow hadn't owned yet haha


----------



## Blytheryn

One week left until I get this back. Stoked.


----------



## Orionsbelt456

6505+ or a similar head


----------



## Orionsbelt456

Oh, and a kiesel 7


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> Rad!
> 
> I just got a 6505+ a couple of weeks ago as well. It's the amp I knew I would love but somehow hadn't owned yet haha



Same.  I know I dig the 5150 sound, but just never bothered with one. Someone was willing to do a trade with my V2, so I grabbed it. 

...Of course, it's just a stepping stone until I get one of my true dream amps.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> One week left until I get this back. Stoked.



Always killer. Such a sick guitar. Hope you've learned your lesson this time around! Sometimes you truly don't know what you've got till it's gone.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same.  I know I dig the 5150 sound, but just never bothered with one. Someone was willing to do a trade with my V2, so I grabbed it.
> 
> ...Of course, it's just a stepping stone until I get one of my true dream amps.



This is how I felt too when I got my 5150ii in 2011 but yet it's almost 2017 and here we are


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gibson SG coming next week!


----------



## protest

Torpedo live after the new year.

Also


----------



## Fretless

A bunch of wireless mic's and a pair of line 6 g10's for my keyboard because I am tired of having to run so many cables live.


----------



## Aso

After 2+ months of being told that it was done and would ship, giving up and filing a CC dispute my PoweredByOmega cab showed up unannounced. It's not totally correct as specc'd but I'm just happy it finally showed up. Mike was great to work with and wealth of knowledge. Just feel between their move to Detroit and other things they have going on (new line of amps??) that my cab got forgot about. The cab is built really well and I like some of the little things they do in building them like all the screws are into metal inserts and not just into the bare wood. It's a heavy cab and is oversized as you can tell by the Soldano cab sitting next to it. 

Hopefully, I will get some time this weekend to break it in with my Rhodes Gemini. Interesting story, I bought my Gemini used and after talking to Kyle, I found out it is the first production Gemini to be built.


----------



## Blytheryn

protest said:


> Torpedo live after the new year.
> 
> Also



More info on this Jackson pls...


----------



## Aso

Blytheryn said:


> More info on this Jackson pls...


He has a NGD thread on it here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=310948


----------



## -DTP-

Does anyone know of good black friday sales? (Kiesel, GC, Sam Ash etc?)


----------



## Blytheryn

Aso said:


> He has a NGD thread on it here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=310948



You bought it? Man that's awesome. One of my favorite Jacksons period.


----------



## protest

Blytheryn said:


> You bought it? Man that's awesome. One of my favorite Jacksons period.



Yea I got it a few months back. The pickups are new. It's a great playing guitar, the feel of the neck is unreal.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Aso said:


> ...Hopefully, I will get some time this weekend to break it in with my Rhodes Gemini. Interesting story, I bought my Gemini used and after talking to Kyle, I found out it is the first production Gemini to be built.



thats def a killer looking cab...glad you finally got it.

let us know what you think after you get some time with it.


----------



## Orionsbelt456

A matrix gt1000!!


----------



## Jake

Well......this is heading my way


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been buying EMG 60s. Bought two, and I'm hoping to at least trade one of my spare 85s for my last 60 (hinthint ). 

Just got my 5150iI as well. Goddamn I missed this sound so much. 

Next up is probably a brand new tube set for it. Thinking a mix of Tung-Sols and JJs for the pre and Rubys for the power section.

On top of that, I still got the Les Paul I'm thinking about. AAAND I'm looking into getting one of those SX P/J basses, the ones with the GOOD headstock. Mod the .... out of it to make a '70's-inspired Fender deal. 

EDIT: I was thinking the DiMarzio Model P/Js. I've seen guys go for the Quarter Pounders for more rocky/metal stuff, but that doesn't seem like my jive. I prefer dark and tons of midrange.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I recently finished building a Jazz bass out of Fender and Warmoth parts (NBD coming soon) so my next purchase will likely be some XLR and speaker cables so I can play the bass through my Kemper and my roommate's small PA at home when I don't feel like using headphones. 

I figure that setup will give me a better sound than any "budget" bass rig since I'm not worried about having the power/volume to cut over a band. I mostly just needed the bass for some home recording, which I can do with the Kemper, so I don't really need to go down the bass gear rabbit hole like I have with my guitar rig over the years  but hey, never say never. Maybe I'll eventually build up a bass rig as large, tonally gorgeous, and generally superfluous as my guitar rig


----------



## Fathand

Fender AV Strat, Gibson LP Jr, new monitors for home recording, maybe a nice OD pedal or a new combo/mini wattage head, some replacement parts for my Tele... I can't make up my mind!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well, a little bit of an unexpected trade has surfaced. I've arranged to trade my Kemper and 4u rack case straight across for an Axe-FX II  I figure even if I don't like the Fractal as much, I can still turn it for more than I have invested in the Kemper. May buy an MFC-101 from the same guy for a good price as well


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I might have to get both of those Retro Active sets and put the Fat 55s in the neck and Super 77s in the bridge. Still debating it though.

EDIT: I decided to get them since apparently they are "limited" until January after NAMM. How limited they are is anyone's guess. Bought them for $338 with the black friday code + free shipping.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, .... the Epi Les Paul and .... the SX bass.

Because Rondo brought back the one guitar I've been wanting for the passed 2 years.

http://www.rondomusic.com/product9073.html


----------



## Serenity

Schecter are releasing a more affordable version of their Ashba sig next year. Almost certainly going to be my next guitar purchase.




I'm also GASin' for the new EVH 5150iii EL34 but haven't had a chance to try one yet. I usually only make one big purchase per year, but next year i may have to make an exception.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I decided to nix the new guitar. That, and Rondo ....ing discontinued the bass I wanted. 

...

So I ....ing impulse-bought a late-'80s Yamaha RBX800A.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ not bad


----------



## narad

Aw man, sick headstock on that thing.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Been on an amp hoarding feast of late. Its disgusting.

In trades i got a lite iiB 18w amp, and a krank revjr 20w

Saturday i picked this up..



And 3 weeks ago i commisioned an all tube amp build from a local builder. Also 20w.. single channel... ughhh.. sick.
Amp binge of note


----------



## SamSam

Just purchased a new power supply (needed an eu wattage ps)

TC Electronic Flashback x4 (I was torn between a few more expensive models but for 150 usd this is a steal)

TC Electronic Helix Phaser (price and versatility again, wanted the chase bliss audio, but was sold out) 

Gonna order some more stuff from an eu site later and build a new pedal board!


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I decided to nix the new guitar. That, and Rondo ....ing discontinued the bass I wanted.
> 
> ...
> 
> So I ....ing impulse-bought a late-'80s Yamaha RBX800A.



MATE yes!!!. I just bought the black RGX110 guitar version of this bass haha in black with same headstock. I actually love the thing. Plays amazing and is going to slay hard with locking tuners, a new bridge and a better pickup


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I planned on doing a coupla mods, depending on how I feel. The stock hardware seems nice, but I'm unsure how the pickups will treat me. If they suck, I'm gonna get the EMG P/J set with an EMG preamp or a set of diMarzio Model P/Js wired to just a tone and 2 volumes. 

But those '80s Taiwanese Yammys are supposed to be top-notch ..... Hopefully it's a keeper.

My next gear-related purchase is probably gonna be a couple of new pedals. Really wanna get a Dunlop 95Q wah and a dirt/DI pedal for my basses. Or I'm thinking an old Peavey, Ampeg, or Gallien SS combo or head.

EDIT: .... it, VT Bass DI.


----------



## MoonJelly

Sold a couple things, tiny 5w Bugera, and some monitors...hello Black Friday. Just bought a Shecter M7 and a BOSS Katana...so...waiting on the mail now...


----------



## rokket2005

I bought a couple cymbals, cymbal stands and a prs 277 on/around black friday. Cymbals came in today and sound pretty good, don't feel like swapping other cymbals out to try them without holding them, but I can wait a few days for that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I cancelled the order and got 2 85/60A sets instead. I keep wanting to try the 85/60A combo and even ordering the 77s and 55s, which seem cool, I still wanted to try the 85/60A combo. Gonna be used @ 18v as well.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

didnt think about all you guys getting stuff for black friday...i just stayed away from the crowds, traffic and headaches.

so, who else got some good deals and picked up some cool gear?


----------



## SamSam

Just picked up a like new evh 5150 with a few hours play time for a pretty damn good price  

Doing another order later with a mate


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, I got the 2 EMG 85/60A sets with one caveat. Unfortunately, one of the 85s I was sent is a new pickup, but older version. ie, the wiring. 

So rather than spend $50 for a wiring kit from EMG when all I need is the 3 conductor black/white/red wire, I was wondering if _*this*_ would work? 

I don't like that the white/black aren't a dual conductor like on an EMG wire [easier to put on the EMG solderless pickup selector switch I have in my guitars], but it'd solve my issue with the least amount of hassle if it works. Anyone know? Also, how long is the bridge cable? They come in like 3-4 different lengths.


----------



## pondman

Still looking.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, I just went ahead and bought a wiring kit from EMG for $49 for one ....ing wire. Will definitely not be doing business with Chicago Music Exchange again. An opened EMG 85 and an unopened older packaging and wiring EMG 85 isn't what I'd call "brand new."


----------



## sonofabias

I just found a Engl. pro 2/12 cab, which I've wanted for several year to pair with my. XXL. 4/12 . I should be picking it up in a week or two , right about the same time as my birthday. A little later in the year I shouldbe getting a Revv Generator 120 stack which is my new amp company endorsement . I plan to get a really nice 7 or 8 string in the near future as well. Eventide H9 ultra as well!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

didnt plan it, but i picked up line 6 practice amp and a gold top lp clone for cheap...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought me a Sansamp VT Bass DI for only $110. Saved me a hundo. 

Noooow I'm thinking either a set of EMG GZRs or a Model P/J set for the bass. Also thinking about picking up my friend's comp pedal.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Speakers 

Leaning towards Eminence Legend V12 but still debating.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

If I can sell a couple of things, I'm looking at a Fender bass.

Other option is a Two Notes Torpedo Studio.


----------



## TheAscension

Still deciding if I'm going to keep the Katana.

We play from T-Bone Walker to Sabbath to Bloodbath, so I need something versatile that I can move around easily. Maybe I should just get a Kemper/Axe-FX and be done with it


----------



## lewis

TheAscension said:


> Still deciding if I'm going to keep the Katana.
> 
> We play from T-Bone Walker to Sabbath to Bloodbath, so I need something versatile that I can move around easily. Maybe I should just get a Kemper/Axe-FX and be done with it



+ 1 on the kemper.


----------



## Metalman X

I've been considering the source audio Aftershock for all my bass grit needs. I've tried alot of pedals for that.... some better than others... closest to what I like is the Ibanez PD-7 (it's that 'Attack' switch that really does it's magic for me). My Axe FX ultra gets me all my amp and effects needs.

So... theres some crazy deep editing on it. my only question is can you do that editing via the USB input and a PC, or is this a smartphone only kinda' deal? I couldn't find any info regarding this in the manual or a Google search. Sounds like the USB is for MIDI control only via SA's Hub unit. So... anybody know if you can still access the deep editing with some other means if you don't have a smartphone?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Got the Axe FX and MFC in the mail the other day  so my next purchase will be some rack ears for the Axe since the last owner took them off. Liking it so far, but I can tell the stock cab impulses are good-not-great. Sounds killer through the FX return of my Ultra Lead! 

I may also invest in a cab pack or three, so I'd love to hear some suggestions as to which ones are good to try out. Especially ones that include good Recto cab, Traditional/Stiletto, Orange, and Fatbottom sounds.


----------



## op1e

Is the waiting list over for AX8? The website says in stock. Aside from that I'm considering the Katana. I just played a half hour set in Akron (5 songs). Lugging a 70lb head, 60lb rack and 100lb cab for all that is just silly. 

Also considering a Son of Yeti or Mini Jubilee to help save my back.


----------



## technomancer

^ If they're in stock then there is no waiting list.

An old friend is coming home for Christmas after a brief vacation in Florida


----------



## downburst82

I think im going to get to order a GFI Specular reverb for my christmas present....we just have to see how $$ is after getting the kids Christmas presents sorted out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up not getting the DiMarzio Model P/Js.

Got a Schaller PBX/JBX set, which are german-made clones of the Model P/J. 

EDIT: And .... you Technomancer, you get all the best amps.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> ^ If they're in stock then there is no waiting list.
> 
> An old friend is coming home for Christmas after a brief vacation in Florida



Nice! 

When you were selling it I was actually going to ask you if you wanted the money for it and then I'd sell it back to you when you were ready  but it had sold by then.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Nice!
> 
> When you were selling it I was actually going to ask you if you wanted the money for it and then I'd sell it back to you when you were ready  but it had sold by then.



Thanks 

The same guy bought both this and the BE100 and said he'd let me know if he went to sell one as he was probably only going to keep one. He PM'd me yesterday to let me know he was moving it and sold it back to me for what he paid for it so win / win. Seems like the vet bills have stabilized now so hopefully it can stay this time 

Now I need to decide if I'm going to keep the EVH EL34 I picked up or be responsible and return it... I REALLY was not planning on picking up another amp but knew I wasn't likely to grab a JJ for what I sold this for


----------



## protest

Nice dude, I'm glad he gave it back to you for what he paid. Hopefully nothing else happens to that poor dog.

Also just throwing this out there even though you just said you have too many amps, but you should check out the new Mesa amp. El-34's but not a Marshall style. Maybe some similarities to a Bogner. Gain channels have gain range like a Fryette, you could basically have 3 clean/dirty cleans if you wanted or a clean and two metal channels.


----------



## narad

Just snagged one of these guys:







Next up is the Wren & Cuff Caprid as my ram's head of choice.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Nice dude, I'm glad he gave it back to you for what he paid. Hopefully nothing else happens to that poor dog.
> 
> Also just throwing this out there even though you just said you have too many amps, but you should check out the new Mesa amp. El-34's but not a Marshall style. Maybe some similarities to a Bogner. Gain channels have gain range like a Fryette, you could basically have 3 clean/dirty cleans if you wanted or a clean and two metal channels.



Yeah fortunately it seems like she's going to make a full recovery (for some dogs it's a life-long issue). Her next check is Friday and if her blood work looks good she'll be off all the medication finally.

I'm up to four so it will likely be a bit before I add another one but the new Triple Crown does look interesting. It also seems like an amp that the used pricing will drop on pretty fast so I'll probably end up with one eventually


----------



## Fathand

Just traded my Mesa Studio .22 for this:






BOOM. It's a friggin' monster and sounds good on first impression, got it yesterday so I haven't had the time to tinker with the EQs yet. But it's got more headroom than I'll never need. And with the EL34's it's got inside right now it pretty much makes my Marshall DSL combo useless, because tonally it seems to be in the same ballpark - gotta to do an A/B test, though.

EDIT: Got two new GASses from the deal though - tried it with a 1960A cab + an SG. So now I need that cab also. And an SG..


----------



## Casper777

Have a Darkglass B7K Ultra preamp on order for my bass recordings in my studio, as well as a nice Suhr Classic Pro in Surf Green with maple fretboard coming tomorrow!

What a great weekend ahead


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I was supposed to get an Ibanez Talman Strat, but I scored this from Hawaii.








So ordering black covered Dimarzio Breed Neck/Gravity Storm bridge, to put on my black RG620X and grab the dual Gravity Storms (plus order an FS1) for the new guitar and I've gone cross eyed just by typing that sentence.


----------



## prlgmnr

I've ebayed myself a Lexicon mpx-1 as I felt it was time to venture into rack effects - either I'll be transported to a land of lush reverbulous joy or I'll be unable to operate it, get mad with it and stick it in the bin.


----------



## MrYakob

I think I'm finally succumbing to tube amp GAS after running an AxeFx II rig for about 2 years. The Mesa TC-50 is calling my name in about 7 different languages


----------



## robski92

I really want a Randall V2, a VHT Pitbull UL head, and an Ibanez Prestige 8 string of some sort. Whichever I find first lol!


----------



## SamSam

Just bought a Walrus Audio Descent reverb and Julia chorus. The descent reverb sounds glorious!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I was supposed to get an Ibanez Talman Strat, but I scored this from Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ordering black covered Dimarzio Breed Neck/Gravity Storm bridge, to put on my black RG620X and grab the dual Gravity Storms (plus order an FS1) for the new guitar and I've gone cross eyed just by typing that sentence.




where are the rest of the pics?


----------



## chiliphil1

Schecter KM-7. Already worked the deal with the seller, $750 with case.. Just need the funds now. Should have it within the next month. Excited


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So... Ended up having to make another purchase.

Turns out one of the pickups I bought were defective. I was dumb and didn't realize that. 

On top of that, my bass is COMPLETELY active.

So, instead of just dealing with it, I impulse bought a set of EMG GZRs on sell.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> ^ If they're in stock then there is no waiting list.
> 
> An old friend is coming home for Christmas after a brief vacation in Florida



One day I must acquire a Friedman.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> One day I must acquire a Friedman.



While the feature sets could definitely be better for the price Friedman is indeed a wizard when it comes to tone 

I am VERY happy to have the JJ back in the house


----------



## Skrapmetal

KM7 MK-II, buying the plek'd one from Sweetwater. Hoping to have it before Christmas.

Next will be a real amp since I don't have anything good anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm at that point again where I feel like I'm set for now... but will eventually know I want something soon. 

Been thinking about getting a bass for a drop C.. a J bass of sorts. That, or a Marshall 8100.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> While the feature sets could definitely be better for the price Friedman is indeed a wizard when it comes to tone
> 
> I am VERY happy to have the JJ back in the house



The JJ would be the ultimate one for me, but I'm wondering how the Runt 50 compares. Demos I've heard all seem solid and it is much more affordable.


----------



## Webmaestro

Native Instruments Komplete 11


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm at that point again where I feel like I'm set for now... but will eventually know I want something soon.
> 
> Been thinking about getting a bass for a drop C.. a J bass of sorts. That, or a Marshall 8100.



The 8100 is a cool amp, I sort of regret selling that and the VH140C that I had...



JD27 said:


> The JJ would be the ultimate one for me, but I'm wondering how the Runt 50 compares. Demos I've heard all seem solid and it is much more affordable.



I was considering trying out a Runt 50 when the chance to buy this back came up. From what I've heard from guys that have played both the Runt series is about what you'd expect: nice but not in the same league as the higher-end Friedman amps.



Webmaestro said:


> Native Instruments Komplete 11



Now that is a fun-sounding bundle of toys


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So... Guess who found a Spector Legend Classic 5 for only $160?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda want a Marshall Code head or maybe a Yamaha THR100h dual head.


----------



## Metalman X

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... Guess who found a Spector Legend Classic 5 for only $160?



You luck motherfu.... Do you crap gold as well!?

On a side note... my Aftershock pedal should be arriving tomorrow. Which I will be playing my Spector Rex 4 string through, and making all manner of hellish noise


----------



## maggotspawn

Going to pickup a 6505+ today.


----------



## Aso

I picked up a new Blk Tri Ghost for my 1x12 I have on order.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metalman X said:


> You luck motherfu.... Do you crap gold as well!?



If I can find a Peavey Minimega or Gallien Krueger halfstack for a steal, then I'll see if I can get a doctor to check my colon about that. 

Next purchaces will most likely be bass-related. Thinking about getting a preamp for the Yamaha to go with the GZR set, or one of those midrange-only preamps. 

And I'm waiting to see how good the Spector is. If I don't jive with the tone, I'm gonna look into getting an EMG 40J set with either an Aguilar preamp or a HAZ clone.


----------



## oracles

Aso said:


> I picked up a new Blk Tri Ghost for my 1x12 I have on order.



Super interested in how these sound. I want to pull the trigger on a set of them for my Vader cab, but I want to be sure with the current exchange rate and the shipping that Mike quoted me for them.


----------



## oracles

Should be picking up an Eventide Space pretty soon, still going back and forth between the Timefactor and Timeline (dual delays on the timefactor is a huge plus, but no bank down feature is not)

Aside from that, just picked up one of the music zoo limited SL2HV's from a buddy of mine, still trying to track down an Uberschall, Pitbull UL, Sunn Model T, Verellen Meatsmoke, Simms Watt and a HiWatt DR103.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

maggotspawn said:


> Going to pickup a 6505+ today.



nice...

I want one


----------



## Aso

oracles said:


> Super interested in how these sound. I want to pull the trigger on a set of them for my Vader cab, but I want to be sure with the current exchange rate and the shipping that Mike quoted me for them.



I will let you know how it is once I get my PoweredByOmega 1x12 from their cyber Monday sale shows up. I expect that be about six months after my last experience.


----------



## protest

Torpedo Live is on the truck for delivery!




oracles said:


> Should be picking up an Eventide Space pretty soon, still going back and forth between the Timefactor and Timeline (dual delays on the timefactor is a huge plus, but no bank down feature is not)
> 
> Aside from that, just picked up one of the music zoo limited SL2HV's from a buddy of mine, still trying to track down an Uberschall, Pitbull UL, Sunn Model T, Verellen Meatsmoke, Simms Watt and a HiWatt DR103.



That's a lot of expensive things


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just got the GZR set...

...But I just got out of a busy day of work so I don't feel like installing it.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Just received a couple of deliveries:

Mills MachB 2x12, Eminence Legend V12's, Tech 21 OD/Boost.

My next purchase will more than likely be a pedal tuner since I need one again.


----------



## prlgmnr

Zilla had a list of ex demo and surplus cabs in stock so I've just ordered a fatboy with a pair of creambacks. Sounds a bit weird when I put it like that. Remind me not to say that sentence to any normal people.


----------



## MoonJelly

Just saw a mega deal with andertons for Jackson SLS Pro...very tempting. If they had any red ones left it'd be a done deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got the Spector bass... Sounds pretty good, but it needs a REALLY thorough cleaning and string change. Holy .... all the rust on the frets. 

Gonna go with a pickup swap. Thinking EMG CS in the bridge and DC in the neck. Or a 40P in the neck or 40J in the bridge for them classic Spector toanz.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda want a Jet City JCA100HDM. They seem to sound pretty rad in YouTube demos, they are $500, and with a boost, I think they'd be even better. 

Oh, and also, they may not be made in America like 6505's _used_ to be, but they also aren't still $1000. This is what happens when you're a dick on a national TV show, Hartley.


----------



## technomancer

I need to resist the temptation or this may be...


----------



## Jake

Merry Christmas to me and 12 months interest free


----------



## techjsteele

I have a Chase Bliss Midibox on the way. Now I can finally start controlling my Empress Phaser and Chase Bliss Spectre settings/presets from my Boss ES-8. Can't wait!


----------



## oracles

Picked up a Timeline ridiculously cheap off a friend of mine (under $200, basically brand new) and bought the Space and some bulk Mogami cabling to integrate everything into my pedalboards. Pretty content.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MIDI controller inbound. Tired of the virtual keyboard in Reaper lol


----------



## techjsteele

techjsteele said:


> I have a Chase Bliss Midibox on the way. Now I can finally start controlling my Empress Phaser and Chase Bliss Spectre settings/presets from my Boss ES-8. Can't wait!



Chase Bliss Midibox arrived today. I found out that I can change the individual ports to work with Empress or Chase Bliss Pedals myself via internal jumpers inside the Midibox. It's working as intended and with the Boss ES-8, controlling the pedal parameters (Empress Phaser & Chase Bliss Spectre) and recalling/saving presets (on the Spectre) is a breeze . Best $60 I've spent in a while!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Yeah, pretty sure my next purchase will either be a Jet City JCA50H w/ Depth Mod or JCA100HDM. At some point, I'll probably also get a Jettenuator for my Sig:X and Jet City so I can crank the volume some on the amps while bringing the overall volume down.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Settled on a Zoom MS60B. For some reason, I get a better tone with this than I got with my VT bass. 

Next up is an EMG P/J soapbar set for my Spector.


----------



## Steinmetzify

AMT P1 incoming. 5150 preamp action? Hey thanks don't mind if I do...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Since a JCA100 or 50 would be too big and bulky, plus tube -- I kinda want something low maintenance -- I think I might go for something solid state of the pre/poweramp variety. Something along the lines of 70s/80s rock and metal, such as Ace Frehley, Eddie Van Halen, Slash, Vito Bratta, Warren DeMartini, George Lynch, etc. 

These are what I'm interested it --
Preamps: ISP Theta preamp pedal, Radial Plexitube, Wampler Pinnacle Deluxe and Plexi-Drive Deluxe
Poweramps: ISP Stealth Pro or Rocktron Velocity


----------



## Andromalia

I'm sorely tempted by a Friedman runt 20 and a torpedo live....


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm thinking it's time to stop buying stuff and start saving up for a number 1 (Suhr, Vigier, Musicman, PRS?)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up selling the VT bass, so that went towards the EMGs.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Traded my Kemper for an Axe-FX II a little while back, plus I finished building myself a nice J bass. NGD threads incoming 

I'm thinking my next big purchase will either be a new/better laptop or a Focusrite 6i6 interface. Really stoked to get more into recording!


----------



## prlgmnr

ah .... it I've just seen a couple of things on ebay that would fill the gap I have for "guitar with EMGs in"


----------



## rokket2005

Bought myself an electric violin yesterday, so that will be a huge timesink learning to play.


----------



## Vrollin

The last thing I need right now, especially considering having a newborn in the house, is a new tube amp. Nek minnut, found a Randall Satan at a great price that I couldnt pass up on, so yeah that happened and should be here in a few days....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Vrollin said:


> The last thing I need right now, especially considering having a newborn in the house, is a new tube amp. Nek minnut, found a Randall Satan at a great price that I couldnt pass up on, so yeah that happened and should be here in a few days....



So then post another "next guitar/gear purchase" in here consisting of an attenuator.


----------



## Vrollin

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So then post another "next guitar/gear purchase" in here consisting of an attenuator.



Haha, you may be on the money, any recommendations?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Vrollin said:


> Haha, you may be on the money, any recommendations?



Nope, not much experience with them myself. The Jettenuator from Jet City looks promising though. At least on paper.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Once again... More bass stuff. 

Thinking a HAZ-style 9v preamp for my Spector. Wanna go all-out and authentic for it. 

After that, I wanna try to trade in one of my basses for another Spector. Thinking another 5-string or a proper P/J 4-string.


----------



## lewis

prlgmnr said:


> ah .... it I've just seen a couple of things on ebay that would fill the gap I have for "guitar with EMGs in"



get the fishman rechargeable battery pack for em!!

its what im doing


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> AMT P1 incoming. 5150 preamp action? Hey thanks don't mind if I do...



would you say the P1 is a better and closer match than the mxr 5150 pedal?


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up selling the VT bass, so that went towards the EMGs.



Why'd ya dump the VT ? It's a MONSTER of a pedal. Run an od pedal in front of it and you're all set with just about any rig. I can understand if you swapped it out for a Darkglass or something but those aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## protest

Hadn't been to a Guitar Center in about 9 months, but really had the urge to go on New Years Day for some reason. Walked out with this:







Never played an Edwards before, so I don't know if I just got a good one, but it's basically a Gibson with ESP Standard series quality for the price of a PRS SE.


----------



## prlgmnr

In terms of raw quality per monetary unit Edwards are hard to beat.


----------



## MrYakob

Just bought my first tube amp since moving to the AxeFx 2 a year ago (Orange Rockerverb 50 mk2 ) so I'm building up a pedalboard from nothing again. Scouring the internet for any deals on anything I can find atm!


----------



## Steinmetzify

lewis said:


> would you say the P1 is a better and closer match than the mxr 5150 pedal?



No idea, not here yet. I will say the MXR is an OD/distortion pedal and this is designed as a preamp, which is what I want to use it for. Guess it would depend on your needs. I'm going to boost this and run it direct into my interface, same as that little Hotone I've been using, just for random drumjams on another forum and see how it does. I'll shoot you a msg and let you know.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Hadn't been to a Guitar Center in about 9 months, but really had the urge to go on New Years Day for some reason. Walked out with this:
> 
> Never played an Edwards before, so I don't know if I just got a good one, but it's basically a Gibson with ESP Standard series quality for the price of a PRS SE.



Nice! Edwards are usually very well built guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I saw a dragonburst schecter e-1 7 string @ drumcityguitarland. Super tempted by it since 7 or 8 string explorer shaped guitars are basically nonexistent unless you go custom.


----------



## protest

prlgmnr said:


> In terms of raw quality per monetary unit Edwards are hard to beat.





technomancer said:


> Nice! Edwards are usually very well built guitars.



Yea, I couldn't believe the quality for the price. Came with a Gibson HSC too.


----------



## oracles

Vrollin said:


> Haha, you may be on the money, any recommendations?



The Fryette power station is pound for pound the best attenuator on the market.


----------



## beerandbeards

2017 EBMM Monarchy Majesty Black Knight


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spinedriver said:


> Why'd ya dump the VT ? It's a MONSTER of a pedal. Run an od pedal in front of it and you're all set with just about any rig. I can understand if you swapped it out for a Darkglass or something but those aren't exactly cheap.



For some reason, I couldn't dial in a tone to save my life. I think it was meant to run in front of an amp, because running direct was just too muddy and honky. I wanted something I could run direct, so I went with a Zoom MS60B in the meantime. It's harder to dial in a good gritty sound, but I can dial in a sound easier than I could with my VT Bass.

And to be honest, judging by the clips... Not too fond of the Darkglass, either. I much prefer a much subtle, rounder overdrive, and the B7K seems way too aggressive for me.


----------



## getowned7474

I've got one of these on the way.







I have also looking around at bass pre amps and the obvious choice is the Darkglass b7k. Does anyone have other suggestions for a good bass preamp?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Acousti-Phonic Kit + an additional summing board to go with these:


----------



## stevexc

Guess what those're gonna be for...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I made a pedal board with one of those. Works really well.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Picked up a Washburn Dime 2st this week. People whine about the bridge, but I blocked it completely and took the springs out of the trem cavity. I love it so far. NGD will happen soon.

Next purchase is probably going to be some bare knuckles for her. It is an import model and it has crap pickups, imo. Quality is great on the guitar otherwise. I'm leaning toward an alnico nailbomb set. I also want to pick up some sort of bass compressor pedal for my bass rig. 

Any recommendations for a great bass comp pedal?


----------



## ZXIIIT

I came back here to read my old post, crazy how things have changed.

My next gear purchase will be a ZOOM TAC-2R, have sold much of my live gear and am transitioning to a 90% studio musician/10% live musician.


----------



## feraledge

stevexc said:


> Guess what those're gonna be for...



Put another couple layers on your IKEA shelf to display your framed Kiesel mock ups? Legit.


----------



## Ikke

Just got a Fractal Audio Axe FX II MKII at what I think was a good price. So, hopefully that will be neat. 

After this, we continue the journey for a ESP Horizon CTM or Mayones Regius.


----------



## Aso

I am going to grab the last tube amp that I want and be done. Placing a deposit down on one of these


----------



## Steinmetzify

AMT P1 showed up. Sounds pretty damn good into some quality IRs direct into my interface. Dig it.


----------



## Jake

I got a Gibson Les Paul without any parts off Ebay for a damn good price, so I'll probably spend the next year putting it all together 

I have a set of tuners which is already a plus, but we'll see what I wanna do with electronics.


----------



## Garfish

Jake said:


> I got a Gibson Les Paul without any parts off Ebay for a damn good price, so I'll probably spend the next year putting it all together
> 
> I have a set of tuners which is already a plus, but we'll see what I wanna do with electronics.



I've always wondered who sells these fresh gibsons without parts. How do they get their hands on them ?


----------



## Jake

Garfish said:


> I've always wondered who sells these fresh gibsons without parts. How do they get their hands on them ?


I'm not too sure, but it seems like there has to be a reason behind it. 

The store that's selling them has a literal crap ton of bodies, necks and parts for many brands. Maybe B stock stuff that they can make more off of parting out? 

Undesireable models? Not really sure, as long as it plays nice once I'm done with it doesn't bother me though


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gretsch 12-string hollow-body in walnut stain finish


----------



## ricky bobby

Jake said:


> I got a Gibson Les Paul without any parts off Ebay for a damn good price, so I'll probably spend the next year putting it all together
> 
> I have a set of tuners which is already a plus, but we'll see what I wanna do with electronics.




Is it a knock off? I've heard of guys getting Chinese Gibson bodies for cheap. If not I'd be interested. I have all the spare parts to put one together minus the body..


----------



## BurningRome

I want my next gear purchase to be the Stephen Carpenter used ISP vector cab with road case, I got the seller down on one of the set ups by a significant amount but they're in Cali and I'm in Indiana so the shipping is insane, $200..so it killed the whole negotiation. Stephen isn't a legend so it's not worth dumping $1,000 into a sub woofer with road case but I'd do $800 with the road case. Right now they have them up for $1,100. Oh and yes I'd use it live, that was my intention. Case has Deftones Stenciled right on it! 

My other item I want to pick up is a super inexpensive Epiphone SG Junior (single pickup) in flat black. and throw in a old cream Dimarzio super distortion or something. They're basic, can be tweaked easily and look good. I think they'll be super collectible in 15 years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty set on saving on a bass cab now.


----------



## Jake

ricky bobby said:


> Is it a knock off? I've heard of guys getting Chinese Gibson bodies for cheap. If not I'd be interested. I have all the spare parts to put one together minus the body..



It is not a knock off, after getting it in my hands it just seems to be what would have been considered a factory second I guess. I'm assuming the top wood wasn't up to par, everything else checks out with it. Pretty stoked to get it together.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Jake said:


> It is not a knock off, after getting it in my hands it just seems to be what would have been considered a factory second I guess. I'm assuming the top wood wasn't up to par, everything else checks out with it. Pretty stoked to get it together.



you probably know what your looking at, but there are a few threads on sso that point out the differences. from what i can see, it looks legit. im inclined to think it is a "b" stock too. i just hope there is no issue with the neck. 

let us know how it turns out. g/l


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You know.

I talked a lot of .... about Morley wahs, but...






I just bought one of these. Really damn good price. 

Needed something I could use with both bass and guitar.

Next purchase is gonna be a Rusty Box bass preamp.


----------



## technomancer

^ I figured your wah post was supposed to go here and not the Peavey Invective thread


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> ^ I figured your wah post was supposed to go here and not the Peavey Invective thread



...., youre right. My bad.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I added one more piece to my humble and cheap rig. 
Pulled the trigger and got a Blackstar ID:Core Stereo 20 v2. Pretty good value for money, and much much better than the first generation. Cleans are now outstanding, high is more realistic, but crunch tones are still a bit meh.

Generally I don't judge a piece of gear as soon as I get it, but I am sure Blackstar got it right this time. Yes, I am NOT a fan of Blackstar, especially of their tube amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## m107a1

Just pulled the trigger on these pedals to focus the tones coming out of my Kemper profiles, as well as boost the f*ck out of my SD Pegasus-equipped ESP M-II custom.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Gonna be getting an Agile (likely a baritone) guitar and some new pickups soon


----------



## tender_insanity

Just bough a secnod Gallien Krueger 2000CPL for it was really cheap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I managed to grab a Rusty Box for a deal. 

And unfortunately the Spector didn't happen, so I got something else instead for even cheaper...


----------



## CaptainD00M

Jake said:


> It is not a knock off, after getting it in my hands it just seems to be what would have been considered a factory second I guess. I'm assuming the top wood wasn't up to par, everything else checks out with it. Pretty stoked to get it together.



Just to chime as someone who spent a lot of time lurking on MLP.com - Stratosphere is a chop shop. They buy legit consignments from gibson and fender including but not always B stocks and then strip them selling the parts of individually. 

Barring a couple of people I've heard nothing but success stories in dealing with them - they have a good business model and have done well for themselves. The other one I know of thats also legit is Gibson dependable - he deals more in vintage Gibsons and Fender that have been 'chopped'.


----------



## Jake

CaptainD00M said:


> Just to chime as someone who spent a lot of time lurking on MLP.com - Stratosphere is a chop shop. They buy legit consignments from gibson and fender including but not always B stocks and then strip them selling the parts of individually.
> 
> Barring a couple of people I've heard nothing but success stories in dealing with them - they have a good business model and have done well for themselves. The other one I know of thats also legit is Gibson dependable - he deals more in vintage Gibsons and Fender that have been 'chopped'.



This makes the most sense, honestly the one they sold me is great so I'm pleased


----------



## mnemonic

I bought a strat neck from Stratosphere, no problems at all. I kinda dig that I could totally buy a bare Les Paul body and build it how I want with the electronics and pickups and tuners, etc. that I want without having to sell parts or have left over junk.


----------



## metallifan3091

I'm finally making the move from a solid state practice amp and Bias FX to a legit tube amp and I am SUPER stoked. I'm submitting my order today for a PRS Archon 25w combo, an Ibanez Tube Screamer Mini and an EHx Silencer. Then I'll probably add a pedal per paycheck or something until I have a board that I'm happy with.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Jake said:


> It is not a knock off, after getting it in my hands it just seems to be what would have been considered a factory second I guess. I'm assuming the top wood wasn't up to par, everything else checks out with it. Pretty stoked to get it together.



did they have any flying v's or explorers?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Waiting on these Mooer micro preamps. That Engl one is calling to me...


----------



## Jake

M3CHK1LLA said:


> did they have any flying v's or explorers?



On their ebay store right now I see

3- 2016 Explorer T's
2- Explorer HP's
2- 2016 Flying V Pro T 's
2- Flying V Pro HP
An Epiphone Goth Explorer

Here's the link if you wanna check it out.
http://www.ebay.com/usr/thestratosphere

I don't have any complaints from my dealing with them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Right next to the Digitech Whammy as my favorite gimmick effect. Eyeing one for super-cheap right now and might grab it. 

After that I'm looking into a Tech 21 XXL distortion for my bass. I love how it has a hybrid of a distortion and fuzz sound. Could sound really nice to add some bass grit.

And then after that I might finally get myself an Ampeg 810E, or a Mesa Diesel cab.

EDIT: Got the Slicer.  Joining Bloody_Inferno in the ....y Boss Pedals club.


----------



## maggotspawn

I'm GASsing for a XXX. Shouldn't have sold mine.


----------



## Fretless

I want more....


----------



## tagradh

About to get an Alesis SR18 for some post punking and industrialing.


----------



## Vigaren

Randall Satan Ola Englund signature amp! My bands latest release was reamped by Jocke skog (after the burial, feared, clawfinger) through a Randall Satan and holy .... that amp DESTROYS!! 

song:
https://youtu.be/zbe32ZPNa6Q


----------



## InCasinoOut

metallifan3091 said:


> I'm finally making the move from a solid state practice amp and Bias FX to a legit tube amp and I am SUPER stoked. I'm submitting my order today for a PRS Archon 25w combo, an Ibanez Tube Screamer Mini and an EHx Silencer. Then I'll probably add a pedal per paycheck or something until I have a board that I'm happy with.



Dang, that's a sweet ready-to-rip tube rig to transition to! Ever since I ditched my POD HD500 for my Mesa Mark V:35, I couldn't be happier. So done with trying to tweak a digital tone into something usable when I can just turn a few knobs on my tube rig to my liking. Well worth the investment.


----------



## metallifan3091

InCasinoOut said:


> Dang, that's a sweet ready-to-rip tube rig to transition to! Ever since I ditched my POD HD500 for my Mesa Mark V:35, I couldn't be happier. So done with trying to tweak a digital tone into something usable when I can just turn a few knobs on my tube rig to my liking. Well worth the investment.



Thanks! I'm really excited. It should be here either tomorrow or Saturday. I can't wait.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Made an unexpected, but awesome purchase today: a VHT Pittbull 50cl head and matching 2x12 cab for a steal  NAD thread to come. 

I'm thinking my next gear purchase will either be a fresh set of power tubes for that amp or some nice cabinet IR's to try with my Axe FX.


----------



## Jake

This thing is coming to me.


----------



## BurningRome

Splawn Nitro running KT88's.

I've heard some say they're thicker than the Fryette stuff yet relative. I love Fryette for what you get with the overall packaging and obviously the tone but I've never heard a Nitro in person.

I also have been thinking about buying a Line 6 Flextone II head...for some dumb reason... I just wonder now that I'm older and wiser if I can pull off really good tone. I had one 10 years ago and it just didn't work but I was in the Nu Metal phase, no mids and all lows....


----------



## metallifan3091

metallifan3091 said:


> I'm finally making the move from a solid state practice amp and Bias FX to a legit tube amp and I am SUPER stoked. I'm submitting my order today for a PRS Archon 25w combo, an Ibanez Tube Screamer Mini and an EHx Silencer. Then I'll probably add a pedal per paycheck or something until I have a board that I'm happy with.



It arrived! I'm really stoked with the sounds I'm getting from the Archon so far. So much so, in fact, that I haven't even plugged in the TS Mini or the EHX Silencer yet. I'm really pleased with how responsive the amp is to neck vs bridge pickup and to changes of the volume and tone knob. Just by switching to the neck pickup (SD Sentient) and rolling off the tone knob I can get some pretty sweet Clutch and Sabbath-y tones with the same amp settings that my bridge pickup (SD Pegasus) is getting modern metal sounds from. Awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Made an unexpected, but awesome purchase today: a VHT Pittbull 50cl head and matching 2x12 cab for a steal  NAD thread to come.
> 
> I'm thinking my next gear purchase will either be a fresh set of power tubes for that amp or some nice cabinet IR's to try with my Axe FX.



Dude it's been like two days, WTF?! I need me some VHT NAD to congratulate you on!


----------



## technomancer

Jake said:


> This thing is coming to me.



Nice!


----------



## Jake

technomancer said:


> Nice!



I'm very happy with the deal I got on it. It's a semi-hollow with a Brazilian rosewood fingerboard too so it's a bit different than my current SC245


----------



## Asphyxia

Just ordered a Quilter 101 mini head.
Needed a power amp to run my Tight Metal Pro.
I returned the EHx 44mag I ordered. It just didn't sound right to me. At most it sounded like a heavy metal amp. I play death metal so that just wouldn't do.
I plugged the tight metal into my Roland cube on the blackface channel and it sounds great.(for what I want). 
So I think the Quilter will work perfect for my sound.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

steinmetzify said:


> Dude it's been like two days, WTF?! I need me some VHT NAD to congratulate you on!



Soon  I'll be working all weekend, but come Monday it's back to the stuff that matters


----------



## m107a1

Picked up this HM2 on Reverb. Actually looks like it hasn't been through a war...


----------



## lewis

Just bought a fanned fret 8 string Harley Benton. Looking forward to its arrival


----------



## Casper777

Just ordered my 4th Strandberg Boden! 

This one will be quite different but chhht. I guess it should be ready for summer!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

have a few more ideas to consider, looking into this...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=319181


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Really wanting another jackson usa HT6 in matte black, or a jbm100. Probably go with an HT6 since I love the neck profile so much. Matte black guitars FTW!!


----------



## USMarine75

M3CHK1LLA said:


> have a few more ideas to consider, looking into this...



Don't know what this is but I'm totally in love with the binding!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

USMarine75 said:


> Don't know what this is but I'm totally in love with the binding!!!



thanks! i felt that it would look good with that color & wood. still have a few ideas & combos i want to touch on first before i decide.

feel free to voice your option. here is the thread on that ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=319181


----------



## protest

Picked up a Ceriatone King Kong a couple weeks back. Seriously awesome amp.


----------



## Seamus McFlanery

Got a KSR Colossus being built and will probably order a Jackson Soloist Baritone custom later this year.


----------



## ESPImperium

Im planning my country rig right now and I'm looking at this:

Fender American Special Telecaster





Fender Bassbreaker 007 Head





Wampler Ego Boost Compressor Mini





Wampler Tumnus Mini





Strymon Flint





Strymon Dig Delay





Seymour Duncan STL-2





All thats needed is a new H pickgaurd for the tele and the Seymour Duncan i already have, then a 3 way switch and its done. A nice modern, but yet twangy Tele for most country tones.

I cannot believe the price of the pedalboard set up, as it will be more or less equal to the guitar and head setup if i stay to a Tele or my PRS Vela.


----------



## oniduder

protest said:


> Picked up a Ceriatone King Kong a couple weeks back. Seriously awesome amp.



yeah i've been thinking about getting a chupa, seems all i need, 1 channel and some trimmed puss! yaay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Eyes are set on the Ampeg 810E now. 

Also, I'm working on having a stand-alone bass pedalboard right now, so I'll need to eventually get a Digitech Whammy 5, so my bass whammy can say on my bass pedalboard.

AAAALSO.

An NS2A.


----------



## Fretless

Working on selling my Panama Fuego X and my Stirling JP100D (koa top) with some upgrades in it so I can fund a Strymon binge. I need to get another Riverside and a Deco. Also going to get the Strymon multi switch so I can have extra looper functions.


----------



## Jake

This week I have coming: 


A Triple Rectifier- which I'll be running the 4 cable method with my axe fx with
A ground control pro to control said axe fx
A maxon OD808 to boost the mesa
And need to look into getting a 2x12 to keep my 5150ii rig separate now, unless I sell the head

Pretty solid week of gear


----------



## Backsnack

My stereo Chapman Stick/Guitar rig is almost complete! I have the Zoom G3xn and MS-70CDR pedals all wired up to my mixer.

My preorder is in. Now I'm waiting for the Zoom B3n for bass amp/cab modeling. :coold:


----------



## Backsnack

Fretless said:


> Working on selling my Panama Fuego X and my Stirling JP100D (koa top) with some upgrades in it so I can fund a Strymon binge. I need to get another Riverside and a Deco. Also going to get the Strymon multi switch so I can have extra looper functions.



Since you're looking for a multi-switch, you might consider one of these:

http://saturnworkspedals.com/product/favorite-pedal/

I've ordered a few different switches and other things from Bryan at Saturnworks. His pedals are amazingly good quality and reasonably priced. I also think they look pretty damn awesome!

And if you don't see exactly what you need, he'll custom make all sorts of different things for you too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eyes are set on the Ampeg 810E now.
> 
> Also, I'm working on having a stand-alone bass pedalboard right now, so I'll need to eventually get a Digitech Whammy 5, so my bass whammy can say on my bass pedalboard.



SO, the 810E didn't happen. 

Bought a 410HE instead. Gonna go for 2 410HEs or either the 410HE and a 1x15 of sorts. I know that pairing is looked down among experts, but I wanna try it for tonal reasons. 

And I ended up getting the regular Whammy 5 for a good price.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Do it. My old band's bassist used to run an Ampeg 115HE and an older Hartke 4x10 and it was a lot easier to move around and adapt to smaller stages. Plus it sounded sick


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Do it. My old band's bassist used to run an Ampeg 115HE and an older Hartke 4x10 and it was a lot easier to move around and adapt to smaller stages. Plus it sounded sick



Gonna try to. A lot of bands I like use 15s and 10's. IIRC a 410HE sounds almost exactly like an 810E, just quieter with a tweeter. As for the 15, I'm thinking about an old Mesa Diesel 15, or the Ampeg one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm in love.


----------



## downburst82

Just bought a Dr. Scientist Sunny Day Delay off reverb.
I have wanted one for awhile and its the cheapest ive seen one go for. It will bring my Dr. Scientist pedal count up to 5 

Its not my favorite of the early vinyl graphics but still cool.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm in love.



yeah, me too.

i wanna see what a spalted looks like


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just had a semi-impulse purchase.

Found a vintage '80s/'90s GK 400RB Series II.


----------



## protest

Probably a couple EQD pedals and potentially moving some things for an Artist Package Custom 24.


----------



## Jake

I FINALLY tracked one of these things down. 






And it didn't cost me and arm and a leg like the Gibson 7 String Explorer would have had I continued pursuing that


----------



## Fathand

I just ordered new locking tuners and replacement brass saddles for my Mike Stern tele + Korg NanoKONTROL2 for streamlining my home recording setup.

Those tuners I've been looking to switch out for a while, because the Fender tuners it has currently are s**t + I think the screw lockable gotoh saddles on the bridge are attributing to the minor tuning issues it has.. 

I'm also hoping to move some more gear and snatch one of the last old Chapman ML3 Trad. models from somewhere..


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got one of those Mooer Micro Preamps coming in, the Engl one, #009. 

Digging this direct recording thing lately, and it's cheap. Got that baby Recto Hotone, the AMT P1, and now this thing. See if it sticks around.


----------



## JD27

It already happened. I wanted a nice acoustic for a while and I saw these Taylor 324e with Tropical Mahogany Top and Tasmanian Blackwood Sides and Back. Sounds amazing, very full and warm.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this bad boy is actually going to be built


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been wanting one of these for a good while. And found one at a killer price.


----------



## highandmighty93

I found a used Ibanez s670fm at guitar center for $250, considering it's $600 new I think it's a steal especially since the only noticeable flaw is a small ding on the underside. I want to inspect it some more before buying it though just to make sure everything else is legit.

I'd also one day like to scoop up a Kiesel Vader w/ Trem, and have it sport an racing orange satin top and natural satin back and a maple finger board with the cream colored pickup. That's my dream Kiesel, simple yet awesome lol!


----------



## Gravy Train

Thinking of getting rid of the 3 guitars I don't play and getting this...


----------



## BigHandy

Schecter C-8 Deluxe or Demon 8.

Still not decided if I would choose the "passive" or the "active" way...

Maybe the Demon 8 is better in some ways (as its a bit more pricey as well), but on the "active pickup side" I will not have much choice: SD Blackouts or EMG 808x maybe?!

The C-8 Deluxe look a bit "odd" in design and shape, but with a pair of Juggernauts, who knows if it wouldn't be better?!

Or maybe I will go for the Demon 8 and have an "active to passive conversion" too, it looks in style more like a "guitar" I would get my hands on...

(Oh, and: the white ones from both...)

(ps.: I only wish Harley Benton would expand it's territory more widely in the EU's instrument webshops as they seem to offer some "interesting" piece of cheap and worthy ERG guitars, what Agile does in the US... Wish they would be the EU's "Agile"...)


----------



## Jake

One of these things....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

REALLY hard to find, but I seriously wanna find one.


----------



## lewis

something along the lines of:
seymour Duncan Powerstage + Airis Effects Protodrive v3 and that elusive Line 6 g10 relay wireless that Ive wanted for donks but never get around to buying lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, nevermind on the SWR. Ended up going with 2 EVM-loaded 1x15 cabinets. 

My next purchase... Not sure yet. I know I got 2 pedals in mind; the Maxon OD808X and the Carbon Copy delay. 

Guitar-wise, I'm looking at the PRS SE Singlecut Trem or a Mushok baritone.

And for bass... NS2A. It's gonna ....ing happen.


----------



## tender_insanity

Don't know if Engl E530's are in vogue or not but I guess I just bought one for the price was so nice used.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo, the OD pedal ended up being an MXR M77. 

And this happened after trading one of my basses for this piece of gear I've been wanting for a looong while.


----------



## Fretless

Ordering this today. Just signed on as an artist for Moniker Guitars


----------



## Steinmetzify

tender_insanity said:


> Don't know if Engl E530's are in vogue or not but I guess I just bought one for the price was so nice used.



Dude I was jonesing but slept on the cheapest one I could find, and it sold. Next one up is too high of a price, so I grabbed the Mercuriall plugin lol.

Congrats, monster pre, especially for cheaps!



Fretless said:


> Ordering this today. Just signed on as an artist for Moniker Guitars



Hey congratulations man! Looks good.

As for me, Kemper is next, I can feel it. 

Now if I can just find somebody that can tell me if that $50 Lasse VH4 profile is worth it or not...


----------



## sirbuh

Either a Marshall JVM 1C or Laney TI-15.
Of course if I stumble across a USA NT Ironbird with h/h config then that works,too.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Hey congratulations man! Looks good.
> 
> As for me, Kemper is next, I can feel it.
> 
> Now if I can just find somebody that can tell me if that $50 Lasse VH4 profile is worth it or not...



Thinking Kemper, huh? I have wondered about those. I also wonder if I would like something like a Power Station to run my tube amps through.


I picked up a Katana Head that sounds pretty good just for jamming around at home. I have been playing it more than anything else lately.


----------



## Jake

Well it seems that my trusty Axe Fx Ultra has kicked the bucket...by literally frying itself somehow. 



So fvck....an axe II I guess....but like gotta sell some sh!t


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got that Mooer Micro preamp pedal today. Couple more of these are next on the list. They're legit.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Fretless said:


> Ordering this today. Just signed on as an artist for Moniker Guitars



very cool...congrats!

be sure to post a link to your ngd thread here when you get it in.


----------



## dimebagfan01

Got one of these (first version w/o tap tempo) direct from the Tech 21 factory, so it should be shipping any day now! I just wasn't getting along with the Abominable Unholy Grail so hopefully this does the trick. 






And when my band gets out of the studio this summer, I'm gonna save up for one of these bad boys. It reminds a lot of something Dan Spitz would've played back in the day (except a full sized RR instead of the XTRR).


----------



## Brutal S

dimebagfan01 said:


> And when my band gets out of the studio this summer, I'm gonna save up for one of these bad boys. It reminds a lot of something Dan Spitz would've played back in the day (except a full sized RR instead of the XTRR).



which model is it?? I would really like to get myhands on a reverse headstock soloist......


----------



## Blytheryn

Super spontaneously picked one of these up from a local store lightly used.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> Super spontaneously picked one of these up from a local store lightly used.



My favorite OD, the EQ really helps.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> My favorite OD, the EQ really helps.



I'm messing around with it on the red channel on my 5153S, if I feel like I can live without it, I will definitely take it back, but liking the little tweaks and tonal variations I can get with it. How do you set it when you use it?


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> I'm messing around with it on the red channel on my 5153S, if I feel like I can live without it, I will definitely take it back, but liking the little tweaks and tonal variations I can get with it. How do you set it when you use it?



I usually just used it on the 5153 blue channel. But typically just like an 808, level to about 3/4 up and drive at 0, then adjust the EQ to your taste for the amp.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> I usually just used it on the 5153 blue channel. But typically just like an 808, level to about 3/4 up and drive at 0, then adjust the EQ to your taste for the amp.



I'll give that a try, cheers!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I got the Rocktron Piranha in, and liked it so much that I'm selling my Peavey 5150II I just got to pay for the Piranaha AND the MosValve MV942 I just bought.


----------



## DaemonRage

Badly want a Mesa Mark V Head but having a hard time justifying the pricetag! ($3100 here in Canada).


----------



## Gravy Train

MXR M234 Chorus and a TC Electronic Polytune 2. My current tuner is a massive POS.


----------



## Steinmetzify

RGA 121 incoming


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Had a surprise NGD the other day, so my next purchase will be a set of pearloid tuning buttons for it  I'll be making a thread about it once I get them installed and can spend some more time with the guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gravy Train said:


> MXR M234 Chorus



Do it. Legit my favorite sounding chorus pedal.


----------



## Gravy Train

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do it. Legit my favorite sounding chorus pedal.



I am going to do it! I think I'll be getting it tomorrow so I can put it through the loop of my EVH 5153S. I'm excited!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

really want to try the guitarmory patriot pickup.


----------



## Hachetjoel

KnightBrolaire said:


> really want to try the guitarmory patriot pickup.



Guitarmory pickups are ....ing garbage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hachetjoel said:


> Guitarmory pickups are ....ing garbage.



you've tried them? all the demos I heard on youtube sounded pretty good


----------



## Hachetjoel

I've tried a good number of them, not all of them. but I thought all of them were terrible subpar pickups. not a step up from any stock pickup in any sense of the word. you can make anything sound good for a youtube video.


----------



## oracles

KnightBrolaire said:


> you've tried them? all the demos I heard on youtube sounded pretty good



You and I must have some pretty different tastes, because I'm yet to hear one I like. The Tsarbomba so far is far and above my least favourite, followed by the Patriots.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oracles said:


> You and I must have some pretty different tastes, because I'm yet to hear one I like. The Tsarbomba so far is far and above my least favourite, followed by the Patriots.



 it was either get a patriot or an atlas. I thought about trying the polaris too but we'll see.


----------



## oracles

KnightBrolaire said:


> pickups



Check out the Avedissian stuff. Alex is a really knowledgeable and helpful guy, builds quickly and takes custom requests. He just finished up a custom HSS set for me, quoted me two weeks and had them in the mail within 10 days. Super responsive, can't recommend him enough. He's done some builds for bigger names too, including Sleep and High on Fire.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oracles said:


> Check out the Avedissian stuff. Alex is a really knowledgeable and helpful guy, builds quickly and takes custom requests. He just finished up a custom HSS set for me, quoted me two weeks and had them in the mail within 10 days. Super responsive, can't recommend him enough. He's done some builds for bigger names too, including Sleep and High on Fire.



ok I'll look into him.


----------



## couverdure

I promised to myself that my next guitar will be a Prestige Ibanez, maybe a 7-string so that I won't have redundancies with the sixes I already have.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ended up getting a pickup from elysian. Also have the dimarzio eclipse bridge ordered to test out.


----------



## protest

Traded my Soldano for an ESP Standard Series Horizon NT-II.


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> Traded my Soldano for an ESP Standard Series Horizon NT-II.



Must display NGD pics ASAP.


----------



## JD27

I want to drop some KT88s in my Dual Dark 50, but I was kind of thinking I might want to get a DIVO Interface.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Next up is a coupla things...

An OD pedal (something special), a PRS Singlecut or Custom/Standard 22, a set of pickups for it (either the tried and true 81/60, Het Set, or the new Fat 55's), and another Spector bass.

EDIT: Scratch off the PRS. Found me a rare colored Singlecut.


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> Must display NGD pics ASAP.



Well I just got hit with some vet bills today so it might be a FS thread rather than a NGD


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Well I just got hit with some vet bills today so it might be a FS thread rather than a NGD



Ah man I feel you on that one, vet bills are a bitch. We're down $2500 already this year


----------



## rokket2005

Unexpectedly bought myself a new Taye snare and a dw double pedal in the past two days. Now I just need somewhere to record drums.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Ah man I feel you on that one, vet bills are a bitch. We're down $2500 already this year



Yea man, and it escalates so quickly. It started out at a $300 blood test/visit last week and by the end of yesterday it was up to $2800. Just crazy.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Yea man, and it escalates so quickly. It started out at a $300 blood test/visit last week and by the end of yesterday it was up to $2800. Just crazy.



I hear you. We could have bought a used car for what our three dogs cost us last year


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

EMG 57/66-7H set for my RG7620.


----------



## Hachetjoel

protest said:


> Well I just got hit with some vet bills today so it might be a FS thread rather than a NGD





technomancer said:


> Ah man I feel you on that one, vet bills are a bitch. We're down $2500 already this year





protest said:


> Yea man, and it escalates so quickly. It started out at a $300 blood test/visit last week and by the end of yesterday it was up to $2800. Just crazy.





technomancer said:


> I hear you. We could have bought a used car for what out three dogs cost us last year




ya'll muthfukuhs need pet insurance.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Scratch off the PRS. Found me a rare colored Singlecut.


As the unofficial SSO PRS Singlecut Ambassador to Tonal Bliss let me just say,







As for me: 

I'm attempting to downsize, sold 2 of my Eclipses and SE Holcomb. Would ideally like to have all of my guitars on one rack but it's hard to narrow it down. I'm probably gonna just save up and offload another guitar or 2 until something special pops up or I get involved in a 2 guitar trade for a Juggernaut or some .... 

Who knows these days, my Strandberg and Axe FX II have me happy for now though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> As the unofficial SSO PRS Singlecut Ambassador to Tonal Bliss let me just say,



Well it's an SE. Forgot to include that. 

And I technically own one right now.  Although it's a Nick Catense, which is a SE 245 on steroids. 






Which reminds me... My next purchase for it is... Another 81/60 set.  Although I'm debating between the 81/60, 81x/60x, or the Het Set. I debated on trying the Nazgul/Jazz set, but I'm not 100% sure if I want to step out of my comfort zone. I MIGHT try SD's return policy.

EDIT: Neeevermind. The 21-day thingy only works with exchanges. No refunds.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well it's an SE. Forgot to include that.
> 
> And I technically own one right now.  Although it's a Nick Catense, which is a SE 245 on steroids.
> 
> Which reminds me... My next purchase for it is... Another 81/60 set.  Although I'm debating between the 81/60, 81x/60x, or the Het Set. I debated on trying the Nazgul/Jazz set, but I'm not 100% sure if I want to step out of my comfort zone. I MIGHT try SD's return policy.



Nothing wrong with the SE's they still count


----------



## protest

So the ESP showed up today and I'm wondering if I should be concerned about this:





















Discoloration aside, neither side feels cracked when I run my finger across it, but it's a little concerning.


----------



## JD27

Every one of mine have it. It's just where the neck and headstock binding meet. Discoloration could just be from the glue.


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> Every one of mine have it. It's just where the neck and headstock binding meet. Discoloration could just be from the glue.



Thanks JD, I'm not used to having guitars with neck binding. The only one I've owned for any time is an 80's ESP that I never cared enough to really check, and my Jackson which doesn't have anything like that on it.

I was afraid for a second that I wouldn't be able to sell this to you or Feral in a couple months


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo, I'm set on a new set of EMGs for my incoming PRS SE Singlecut.

Just dunno if I should go with what I know and spend like $100 - $120 on a used set of standard EMGs (81/60 or 81/85), or splurge the extra $100+ on a Het Set.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo, I'm set on a new set of EMGs for my incoming PRS SE Singlecut.
> 
> Just dunno if I should go with what I know and spend like $100 - $120 on a used set of standard EMGs (81/60 or 81/85), or splurge the extra $100+ on a Het Set.



57/66? They're cheaper than a het set right? 

....is that Matt Hardy


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

tubedepot.com is running a 10% off everything special through tomorrow, so I ordered a pair of EHX 6CA7's and a balanced Sovtek LPS for the power and phase inverter spots in my VHT 50/CL as well as a couple of EHX preamp tubes to try out in my other amps. 

Also ordered a set of black chicken head knobs off of eBay to replace the white ones on my EVH 50w head


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> 57/66? They're cheaper than a het set right?
> 
> ....is that Matt Hardy



I was hoping to stay with the EMG flair. Want the same tone although I'm curious to try something more versatile with the x series or Het Set. 

....

....


----------



## oracles

Just bought a full round of tubes for my Fryette Sig X, went for Svetlana's in the pre amp, Gold Lion KT88's and a Winged C (SED) black plate 5U4 rectifier tube, plus a full round of Svetlana preamps for my ENGL Invader 150 as well. 

Aside from my lengthy amp GAS list, all I'm really hunting is an EGC Series 5 and an Eventide H9.


----------



## Steinmetzify

SD Distortion incoming for if/when I get sick of the Deactivator in the new Ibby.


----------



## Jake

Jackson Juggernaut, the USA made one. Very interested to see how it compares to my other guitars especially my ESP Horizon, RGA321 and JP6's


----------



## prlgmnr

I think I've got incurable Vigier GAS.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Gas too strong. Selling my rig in May to switch over to this probably


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I keep building up my POVERTY RIG. Now I have added a Digitech XP360 to the collection, and also a second hand Epiphone Firebird (used and abused). 
Sounds great, having fun jamming the hell out of this rig! Can't say it sounds great, but it is more than decent


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need pointy guitars, especially a concorde v or a randy rhoads v.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

2017 Strandberg Boden Original 6 string, either red or black. Roasted birdseye maple and the Suhrs make worth the wait from the remaining 2016's.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made a lowball offer for a schecter a8 last night thinking the seller would refuse. Now I have a schecter a8 on the way


----------



## rokket2005

Got this gem in yesterday, so nice


----------



## Dahl

A Boogie Jp-2C, and a good 7 strings guitar without vibrato.


----------



## m107a1

So hard for this...


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Something German?


----------



## Hachetjoel

KnightBrolaire said:


> I made a lowball offer for a schecter a8 last night thinking the seller would refuse. Now I have a schecter a8 on the way



this is how i have obtained 99% of my gear


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Juuust bought a pair of locking tuner sets for both of my PRSeses. 2 sets of the Hipshot open-gear locking tuners.


----------



## Shask

Picked up a PRS SE Custom 24 today. 

After playing several I found them to have inconsistent neck sizes. I found one with a thicker neck in a color I liked, so I figured I better grab it. Some are flatter, which I don't like. Made me nervous to mail order for a better deal.


Got home to find a Win 10 Update seems to have killed my computer. Cannot get it to start now.  On my backup laptop until I figure out what to do. Sigh.... Don't feel like reinstalling all my music apps..... that could take weeks....

So, I guess my next purchase is the hard drive cable I have coming to get my files off the hard drive before I have to wipe it.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Might buy a hondo death dagger for ....s and giggles.


----------



## protest

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Something German?



BMW M3


----------



## vividox

m107a1 said:


> So hard for this...



Man, I always wanted to try one of those. I've gone completely digital these days, but if I ever went back to tubes, that'd be exactly what I'd get.


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> Either a Marshall JVM 1C or Laney TI-15.
> Of course if I stumble across a USA NT Ironbird with h/h config then that works,too.



Poor Predictor: ended up with a Lead '12 micro stack + speaker upgrades and a JSX Mini Colossal. Not sure about the JSX.


----------



## NickS

m107a1 said:


> So hard for this...



A friend of mine got one of those in high school (i'm well in to my thirties now) and I was always very jealous

I also have eternal GAS for a Jackson Kelly. Butttttttttttt, I just quit my job to be a stay at home dad, so that's not gonna happen any time soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## spudmunkey

Likely a Kiesel SH6 *ducks the flying cabbage/tomatoes*.

It's their semi-hollow take on their CT. It's as hollow and as thick as their SH550, but the edges are thinner than the SH550 because the carved top is deeper.

It's only been teased in a live factory video and the control locations weren't even finalized yet (all they showed was a prototype body).

It's a model I've been wanting them to make for years. 

And yes: I already have 3 of theirs.



Next, though, it likely a stool. I need a comfortable stool with an adjustable foot rest, and a back. Having trouble finding one that isn't like a contract-grade product for hundreds of dollars. Wheels would be nice, but not necessary.


----------



## technomancer

Incoming


----------



## Blytheryn

technomancer said:


> Incoming



Duuude.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just ordered an airis liverkick pedal. It'll be fun to see how much it tightens up my boogie and my kemper (not that most of the profiles I use need it lol).


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Incoming



Does the boosted BE get anywhere near that? I mean, they kind of share a similar lineage?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Incoming



Did you happen to buy this from TGP?

Also, I'm pretty dead set on one of these.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

man...you guys are getting all the good gear lately.

i just miss a guitar on ebay


----------



## lewis

technomancer said:


> Incoming



Why does this thing constantly look modern and cutting edge in design!.
Literally timeless design!.


still the best looking high gain head ever, followed closely by the Randall Satan now imo.
Congrats on this!


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Does the boosted BE get anywhere near that? I mean, they kind of share a similar lineage?



The lineage isn't that close, the 5150 is a SLO derivative while the BE is all Marshall... somewhat similar but really different beasts. I sold the BE to cover vet bills a while ago so no way to compare them when I get it unfortunately.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did you happen to buy this from TGP?



Yep. Actually need to ping the guy as I still don't have shipping information 

Also that purple Torero is awesome



lewis said:


> Why does this thing constantly look modern and cutting edge in design!.
> Literally timeless design!.
> 
> 
> still the best looking high gain head ever, followed closely by the Randall Satan now imo.
> Congrats on this!



Thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yep. Actually need to ping the guy as I still don't have shipping information
> 
> Also that purple Torero is awesome



Was curious because the dude I bought my Triple recto from was also selling a very early block letter 5150. Might have been the same duder because i also didn't get my shipping info yet  

And yeah it is badass as all helll. Currrently looking at a blue one tho.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was curious because the dude I bought my Triple recto from was also selling a very early block letter 5150. Might have been the same duder because i also didn't get my shipping info yet
> 
> And yeah it is badass as all helll. Currrently looking at a blue one tho.



Yep guy had the 5150 and two Rectos listed so probably the same dude


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just picked up a Strymon Blue Sky, Pedaltrain PT-JR, and Voodoo Lab PP2+ all for a steal  hopefully this week I'll be able to experiment more in-depth with the pedal and compare it to my Big Sky


----------



## techjsteele

The next pedal on my list:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yep guy had the 5150 and two Rectos listed so probably the same dude



Yessir. Same guy. Hope it works out. 

Hopefully gonna buy that Torero tomorrow as well. 

After that is a Mushok baritone, then another Spector bass.


----------



## protest

Got one of these from GC. Not sure if it'll stick or not, but it was a solid deal so I figured I'd try it out.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yessir. Same guy. Hope it works out.
> 
> Hopefully gonna buy that Torero tomorrow as well.
> 
> After that is a Mushok baritone, then another Spector bass.



Heard back from the guy, should go out tonight or tomorrow.

Not sure what I'm grabbing after this, probably a noise gate 



protest said:


> Got one of these from GC. Not sure if it'll stick or not, but it was a solid deal so I figured I'd try it out.



Sweet IIRC I liked the one I had back when I was using an Axe-Fx Ultra with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Heard back from the guy, should go out tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Not sure what I'm grabbing after this, probably a noise gate
> .



Yup. Same. Lets see who gets theirs first.  

.... thanks for the reminder. Need to grab me one as well. 

Dunno if i want a smart gate, ISP, or Sentry though.

EDIT: Welp






Lookie what I purchased.


----------



## Jake

Hopefully this. 






Trying to downsize, so if my JP12 sells and I can trade these 2 ESP's this would be ideal


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Same. Lets see who gets theirs first.
> 
> .... thanks for the reminder. Need to grab me one as well.
> 
> Dunno if i want a smart gate, ISP, or Sentry though.



I'm probably going to go for an ISP G-String... I haven't tried the Sentry but haven't seen anybody that has that liked it better than the ISP.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Welp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie what I purchased.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I'm probably going to go for an ISP G-String... I haven't tried the Sentry but haven't seen anybody that has that liked it better than the ISP.



I noticed that as well. I have a friend who digs it, but he always goes for the new and trendy ..... 

I'll probably end up with good ol' Decimator. They're common and cheap second hand.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Having owned both a Torero, and currently a Mushok, I must say, you have exquisite taste.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> Having owned both a Torero, and currently a Mushok, I must say, you have exquisite taste.



I really love PRS SE guitars. Loved them for the longest time. Just never bothered buying them for whatever reason. 

Guess buying the Catanese sig made me realize I should just stick with a brand I know I love. A Mushok sig is deffo next once I sell off some other guitfiddles.


----------



## rokket2005

^Take a look at the 277's too if you get the chance. I got one back in November and for the ~$500 or so I paid for it it's super nice.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I really love PRS SE guitars. Loved them for the longest time. Just never bothered buying them for whatever reason.
> 
> Guess buying the Catanese sig made me realize I should just stick with a brand I know I love. A Mushok sig is deffo next once I sell off some other guitfiddles.



That is how I have been recently also. Always kind of liked PRS, but didn't really care for the expensive arch top models. Not that they were bad, but for $2000 I would expect something where I love 100% of it.

The earlier SE models either had pickguards, or flat tops..... neither of which I like. However, they always had a nice feel in the store.

However, the newer bevel top models are killer. I got a Custom 24 SE recently, and I absolutely love it. Makes me wonder why I waited so long to get one. Now it has me looking at the Custom S2 models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's probably also what convinced me.

Even though I always loved the singlecuts, which have always had the bevels. 

But yeah, hooked on them now. When I tried the Ibbys and Jacksons, I felt the weirder, pointy shapes don't gel with me. The more standard feel of the CU and the Singlecuts feel more natural to me.



rokket2005 said:


> ^Take a look at the 277's too if you get the chance. I got one back in November and for the ~$500 or so I paid for it it's super nice.



If I can find one for that cheap, I'll definitely consider it.

I'd like to find a semi hollow P90 one and stuff an EMG P81/P60 set into it.

My next purchase will depend on whatever guitar I sell next, though. Either an SE Singlecut Trem or Tremonti SE Custom if I sell my standard-scale 6-stringers, or the Mushok/277 if I sell my baritone.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

When I get my wages this week I'm going to buy a Seymour Duncan Nazgul pickup to upgrade my Jackson King V. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's probably also what convinced me.
> 
> Even though I always loved the singlecuts, which have always had the bevels.
> 
> But yeah, hooked on them now. When I tried the Ibbys and Jacksons, I felt the weirder, pointy shapes don't gel with me. The more standard feel of the CU and the Singlecuts feel more natural to me.



I am not a big single cut fan, so I never really looked at those much. I have always liked Ibanez/ESP/Schecter, etc.... so I tend to like more black hardware, Floyds, etc.... Maybe I am getting old that the PRS look is growing on me, and wanting something less metal looking.  Although, the V's, Warriors, Xiphos, etc.... I have not been able to do for several years.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

EMG Tele set is expected to arrive today for my Baritone-Tele.


----------



## prlgmnr

rokket2005 said:


> ^Take a look at the 277's too if you get the chance. I got one back in November and for the ~$500 or so I paid for it it's super nice.



I've been patiently waiting for one of these to turn up on the UK used market for...well it feels like years but GAS messes with one's perception of time so it's probably a few months.

Anyone else feel like there's always loads of examples of some bit of gear for sale second hand right up until the moment you decide you want one?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I can find one for that cheap, I'll definitely consider it.



Keep an eye on Dave's Guitars used section. They usually have a ton of used SEs for around $500 and seem to be getting new overstocks and selling them as used. Not the cheapest price, but they've had a bunch of 277s come through.

http://davesguitar.com/products/paul-reed-smith/type/electric/condition/used/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Keep an eye on Dave's Guitars used section. They usually have a ton of used SEs for around $500 and seem to be getting new overstocks and selling them as used. Not the cheapest price, but they've had a bunch of 277s come through.
> 
> http://davesguitar.com/products/paul-reed-smith/type/electric/condition/used/



Oh cool, I'll keep it in mind. Thanks. 

Just gotta sell more of my .... before I can consider it.


----------



## BusinessMan

Lmao. Was looking for a new bedroom amp and came across this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISCONTINUE...9a4930ad0a0ec566ebf433&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unless something changes, my next purchase is deffo the Tremonti Custom SE.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

BusinessMan said:


> Lmao. Was looking for a new bedroom amp and came across this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISCONTINUE...9a4930ad0a0ec566ebf433&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&



Nearly $500.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Already got the new Fuego X, just need an evertune equipped guitar and a new Helix LT. Oh and a computer to record all this. And less daughters.


----------



## endmysuffering

WhiskeyPickleJake said:


> Already got the new Fuego X, just need an evertune equipped guitar and a new Helix LT. Oh and a computer to record all this. And less daughters.



Teach your daughters to mic the cab and set up a daw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unless something changes, my next purchase is deffo the Tremonti Custom SE.



Got 'eeerr.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got 'eeerr.



You're welcome


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm not normally a single cut guy, but MAN is that a sexy guitar 

I've been selling some extra gear this last week or so and just bought a Walrus Audio Deep Six compressor yesterday. I should have it by the weekend to test out and compare to my Xotic SP. 

Once I sell the rest of my extra gear, I'm planning to pick up a JHS Double Barrel and/or a modded Soul Food, AMT volume pedal, and maybe a simple analog delay to put on my second pedal board that will be better suited to post-rock and ambient stuff than my main rig.


----------



## MetalHead40

EVH 4x12. Expected delivery Wednesday/Thursday. 

Mainly bought it to get into classic rock goodness through my new Germino Club 40 (67 JMP 50 clone), but I'm betting its gonna rip for metal with my Savage 120 and FB100 too!


----------



## getowned7474

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got 'eeerr.



Damn, that blue looks sick.

Edit: Oh and my next gear purchase: I'm making myself a 3 channel Diezel VH4 Preamp pedal JFETs instead of tubes. It's basically going to be a 1 for 1 clone of the Diezel VH4 preamp minus channel 4, with eq's for each channel and everything. And maybe and OD to go with it. Thinking of making the OD have a switch for a fat compressed solo tone as well as a more tight rhythm sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> You're welcome



Yeah but it's not a 277.

Dick.



But yeah, that was a super helpful link. Got one cheaper than they usually go used.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah but it's not a 277.
> 
> Dick.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, that was a super helpful link. Got one cheaper than they usually go used.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MetalHead40 said:


> EVH 4x12. Expected delivery Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> Mainly bought it to get into classic rock goodness through my new Germino Club 40 (67 JMP 50 clone), but I'm betting its gonna rip for metal with my Savage 120 and FB100 too!



very nice...post up pics of the rig once it's in.


----------



## MrYakob

In a move I thought I'd never make, I've got a Digitech Whammy 5 on it's way to me 

Needed some sort of pitch shifter for a part in my band's song after selling the AxeFx and moving back to pedals, I usually just downtune on the fly when we play it but I can't do that with my Evertune'd guitar so I may as well get my Tom Morello action on as well


----------



## Fretless

Kinda thinking about getting the Bias Distortion Pro. I've tried Bias pedal, and while it wasn't the best distortion I've ever used, I really liked the fuzz sounds I could make, and those are the only thing I find my rig lacking.


Anyone have one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrYakob said:


> In a move I thought I'd never make, I've got a Digitech Whammy 5 on it's way to me
> 
> Needed some sort of pitch shifter for a part in my band's song after selling the AxeFx and moving back to pedals, I usually just downtune on the fly when we play it but I can't do that with my Evertune'd guitar so I may as well get my Tom Morello action on as well



Definitely get the Whammy 5. 

I mean, compared to the Whammy 4. Whammy 5 has better... eveything.  I'd use it for downtuning at least a whole step and up-toning a semitone. I wouldn't go further. 

And yeah, the Mushok is next. I was thinking about the 277, but I prefer the specs overall of the Mushok. The 277 has the beveled top, but the Mushok has the ebony board and no inlays.


----------



## downburst82

I just picked up these 3 for a steal!!


----------



## MrYakob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Definitely get the Whammy 5.
> 
> I mean, compared to the Whammy 4. Whammy 5 has better... eveything.  I'd use it for downtuning at least a whole step and up-toning a semitone. I wouldn't go further.
> 
> And yeah, the Mushok is next. I was thinking about the 277, but I prefer the specs overall of the Mushok. The 277 has the beveled top, but the Mushok has the ebony board and no inlays.




I really only need it for about 8 bars of a song to go from open string C# to G# so it feels a little over kill, but I'm sure I can find some weird noises to make with it too 

The 277 is a great guitar, I have the P90 semi-hollow and it's one of my favourite guitars even if I don't always a lot of use for it


----------



## LeviathanKiller

About to purchase an Axe-Fx II XL+ or a Kemper as a graduation present for myself. I'm having great difficulty in deciding between the two though and not getting anywhere after watching and listening to many videos and demos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> About to purchase an Axe-Fx II XL+ or a Kemper as a graduation present for myself. I'm having great difficulty in deciding between the two though and not getting anywhere after watching and listening to many videos and demos.



easy way to put it is, do you like tweaking more or playing more? axe-fx is way more granular and has TONS to tweak. Kemper is a bit more plug and play (still a good amount of options, just less granular).


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> easy way to put it is, do you like tweaking more or playing more? axe-fx is way more granular and has TONS to tweak. Kemper is a bit more plug and play (still a good amount of options, just less granular).



Yeah and I can't decide which of those I want to be able to do.


----------



## Steinmetzify

LeviathanKiller said:


> Yeah and I can't decide which of those I want to be able to do.



You're going to need to smoke something green and decide, sir.

Drunk banhammer happening!


----------



## BuiltToDestroy2502

Saving up for the Paul Waggoner PWM10, though I'm thinking about the PWM100, and then EZmix and Pro Tools stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about getting a Tremonti Treble or Super Distortion for my Tremonti Custom. Something with a lot of high end/high mids.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinking about getting a Tremonti Treble or Super Distortion for my Tremonti Custom. Something with a lot of high end/high mids.


The tremonti pickups are FANTASTIC in my SC245. 

Thinking about putting a set in my Singlecut Semi-Hollow honestly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> The tremonti pickups are FANTASTIC in my SC245.
> 
> Thinking about putting a set in my Singlecut Semi-Hollow honestly.



Welp, you just sold me already. 

How do they compare to something like the Duncan Black Winters, Duncan Distortion, and EMG 81?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fryette UL depending on the results from the other thread...

Was right there with a Kemper but everyone I know with that and a Fryette says it can't copy...


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, you just sold me already.
> 
> How do they compare to something like the Duncan Black Winters, Duncan Distortion, and EMG 81?



I'd say most comparable to an 81 but not as sterile I suppose. They do very well with everything from very high gain to the cleanest stuff. Truly great pickups through my rig. Which I suppose if I'm talking about my triple recto is the same rig you have now right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yes, I'm rocking the Triple Recto now.  So the Tremonti would probably sound perfect. Definitely worth a shot then.

If I end up liking it, I'm pairing it with a Humbucker From Hell in the neck.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, you just sold me already.
> 
> How do they compare to something like the Duncan Black Winters, Duncan Distortion, and EMG 81?



The Tremonti bridge is really, really similar to a Duncan Distortion and/or Gibson 500T... as this is what Mark used in his LPs before jumping to PRS and getting a Sig pickup and axe. Maybe just a tad darker... but very similar. Great pickup with the Triple Recto.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

downburst82 said:


> I just picked up these 3 for a steal!!



 very nice...you will be busy with your new toys.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Was thinking an UltraLead, but apparently I'm wrong lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wizard of Ozz said:


> The Tremonti bridge is really, really similar to a Duncan Distortion and/or Gibson 500T... as this is what Mark used in his LPs before jumping to PRS and getting a Sig pickup and axe. Maybe just a tad darker... but very similar. Great pickup with the Triple Recto.



I'm actually a big fan of the SE 245s in the Tremonti. Bright, tight, and chunky. If the Tremontis are similar, but with more output, then I'm sold.


----------



## JD27

Thinking of getting one of these Friedman pedal board, power supply, and buffer kits. These are really nice and I like how modular everything is.


----------



## DoomJazz

Depending who hires me, I might be looking to do a Gemini 2/Helix combo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

One question before I jump on the PRS Tremonti Treble... How does it compare with the Suhr Aldrich?


----------



## Nitrobattery

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One question before I jump on the PRS Tremonti Treble... How does it compare with the Suhr Aldrich?



It's not quite as hot, and seems a little more balanced. The Aldrich is like a JB without the weird midrange honk and it has a tighter low end. Hot enough for hard rock and metal, but tame enough for an number of other styles as well. The Tremonti is hotter with more low end and more high end. Depending on the rig it can get a little congested sounding.


----------



## maggotspawn

Picking up a Crate GX-30M for practice. Pretty sure it has the same preamp as the amps Cannibal Corpse used back in the day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

maggotspawn said:


> Picking up a Crate GX-30M for practice. Pretty sure it has the same preamp as the amps Cannibal Corpse used back in the day.



Might wanna be careful. A lot of those GX amps shared the same name as the GX130C, but didn't have the GX/VH preamps.



Nitrobattery said:


> It's not quite as hot, and seems a little more balanced. The Aldrich is like a JB without the weird midrange honk and it has a tighter low end. Hot enough for hard rock and metal, but tame enough for an number of other styles as well. The Tremonti is hotter with more low end and more high end. Depending on the rig it can get a little congested sounding.



Well, someone accepted my offer on a Tremonti pickup, so I'll have to find out about the Aldrich another day. 

I plan on picking up a Mushok eventually. Might get one for that.


----------



## budda

We just got our new tour van today


----------



## MetalHead40

KSR ARES 50 inbound!


----------



## Blytheryn

Just put in an order for a pack of these. Love the Jazz III and this seems like a cool variation.


----------



## maggotspawn

Chick I was buying the GX30-M from flaked, which is fine by me. Didn't need it.
Selling my 6505+ to a friend and I'm going to replace it with a XXX.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Pre-ordered a Strandberg Boden Metal 7. Can't wait to hear the Fluence pups !


----------



## kylendm

Just ordered a custom 2x12 cab from Mauler Cabs. It's gonna be quite different from anything on the market.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> About to purchase an Axe-Fx II XL+ or a Kemper as a graduation present for myself. I'm having great difficulty in deciding between the two though and not getting anywhere after watching and listening to many videos and demos.



I think I'm going to buy both. Dang it. 

I'm going to buy the Axe-Fx II first and play with it for a month or so and then buy a Kemper rack. Then I can be a participating member in both the Axe-Fx and Kemper threads. lol

EDIT: I did it...


----------



## rockskate4x

Congrats, dude! Kemper for amp sounds and the axe as an fx unit in a nice rack enclosure is one of my dream rigs. Seems to work for Devin Townsend!


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One question before I jump on the PRS Tremonti Treble... How does it compare with the Suhr Aldrich?



Tremonti Treble = Duncan Distortion
Aldrich Bridge = Duncan JB

A little over-simplified, but these are the forerunners they both were based on. I hear the Aldrich as a little darker, smoother JB. Very similar. I've had them side to side in the same model guitar, but not in the exact same guitar. I like both.


----------



## sca31415

https://reverb.com/item/5180602-suhr-custom-modern-bengal-flame-handpicked-top


----------



## JD27

Pulled the trigger on a Friedman Pedalboard, Buffer, and Power System. Thinking I may as well get a switching system to finally get that rats nest under control once and for all. There are cheaper options out there, but this looks solid and has tons of routing options.


----------



## lewis

ignoring small hardware related purchases for different guitar projects, my next purchase is likely to be a wireless unit. Im trying to go down the list in order haha.
Wireless, Whammy, Some poweramps etc etc


----------



## ESPImperium

Looks like I'm going to be picking one of these up sometime:






Which means a whole new pedalboard. I need more switching options and basically one switch to do it all. All i need is two more pedals and then I'm all set for this to go ahead.

Just when i thought id turned my back on MIDI and switching.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just pulled the trigger. 

Thought about either the Mushok or the SE277 Semi Hollow. I think with a proper set of pickups the SE277 will sound just as good AND look cooler. Plus the beveled top will feel far more comfortable than the flat top. Between playing my Singlecuts and my Torero, the Singlecuts feel much better.


----------



## Jake

Picked up a Laney Ironheart 60w because my recto is too damn loud for home use 

Might keep the recto with an attenuator we'll see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> Picked up a Laney Ironheart 60w because my recto is too damn loud for home use
> 
> Might keep the recto with an attenuator we'll see.



As a fellow Triple Recto owner..

https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/two-notes-torpedo-captor/

Definitely investing in one of these once they come out.


----------



## JD27

My Reload does a great job with allowing me to play all mine at reasonable volumes and not sounding like crap. I would have bought one of these instead since I don't really use much besides to attenuator feature though, definitely a lot cheaper.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As a fellow Triple Recto owner..
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/two-notes-torpedo-captor/
> 
> Definitely investing in one of these once they come out.



Any idea when these will come out? I'll snap one up in a heartbeat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> Any idea when these will come out? I'll snap one up in a heartbeat.



Sometime between June and July hopefully. 

Although depending on how I feel about about the SE 277s pickups i might buy some new ones for it. Either an EMG P set, DiMarzio DLX Plus, or BKP pig 90.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> I think I'm going to buy both. Dang it.
> 
> I'm going to buy the Axe-Fx II first and play with it for a month or so and then buy a Kemper rack. Then I can be a participating member in both the Axe-Fx and Kemper threads. lol



Axe-Fx II XL+ is here and I've been playing with it. SWEET piece of gear.
Kemper rack is inbound Wednesday though...
I've got 15 days to return the Axe-Fx which is highly unlikely but still thought it would be best to go for the Kemper now.
Gonna be doing a lot of comparisons between the two


----------



## TedintheShed

PRS Archon or a Peavey Invective.


----------



## Blytheryn

Time to beef up the tone.


----------



## Dredg

Blytheryn said:


> Time to beef up the tone.




What pedal is that?


----------



## Blytheryn

Dredg said:


> What pedal is that?



It's an Abominable Electronics Throne Torcher. HM-2 clone.


----------



## protest

Looking to pick up a VHT CLX and move my 50Cl, but I'm not 100% on it yet though. Might go with a 100CL instead. I pretty much just want to check out the "Dual Class" mode which is basically Simul Class, so sort of a combo of two of my favorite tones: Mesa Mark and VHT Pittbull.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Looking to pick up a VHT CLX and move my 50Cl, but I'm not 100% on it yet though. Might go with a 100CL instead. I pretty much just want to check out the "Dual Class" mode which is basically Simul Class, so sort of a combo of two of my favorite tones: Mesa Mark and VHT Pittbull.



I loved the CLX I had, especially through a VHT 2x12. The gain on it was just ridiculously clear. Still kicking myself for not grabbing another one when there were 2 on reverb under $2k...


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> I loved the CLX I had, especially through a VHT 2x12. The gain on it was just ridiculously clear. Still kicking myself for not grabbing another one when there were 2 on reverb under $2k...



Yea I sold my 50cl and regretted it, wound up buying it back from the guy I sold it to a year or so later. There's nothing quite like the gain and feel of a VHT. I would be completely content with a Mark/Pittbull setup, which says a lot because I love my Rhodes.


----------



## kylendm

Just bought a Fryette 2502 and two Celestion Century Vintages. Fun little project rig coming soon.

@Protest my 2502 has an A or A/B mode. If you were interested in checking the difference in person lmk.


----------



## protest

kylendm said:


> Just bought a Fryette 2502 and two Celestion Century Vintages. Fun little project rig coming soon.
> 
> @Protest my 2502 has an A or A/B mode. If you were interested in checking the difference in person lmk.



Thanks dude, I actually just grabbed a 2/50/2 too, It's awesome!

Dual Class is only on the 100w power sections. It's similar to Mesa's Simul class, so it's running the power section in A/B and A at the same time. It's probably not a huge difference compared to regular A/B but I still want to check out how it sounds with the Pittbull circuit. 

Did you get the 2/50/2 on CL?


----------



## Dredg

Blytheryn said:


> It's an Abominable Electronics Throne Torcher. HM-2 clone.



Killer! I've seen quite a lot of HM-2 clones popping up recently. Wonder if Boss will reissue it.


----------



## downburst82

Dredg said:


> Killer! I've seen quite a lot of HM-2 clones popping up recently. Wonder if Boss will reissue it.



There are rumours they are coming out with a Waza version 







or at least now there are.....


----------



## Blytheryn

downburst82 said:


> There are rumours they are coming out with a Waza version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at least now there are.....



Wasn't that just photoshop?


----------



## Dredg

downburst82 said:


> There are rumours they are coming out with a Waza version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at least now there are.....



You think the purists will accept a Waza HM-2? A lot of them turn up their noses at the Made In Taiwan model (which I personally think sounds better)


----------



## kylendm

protest said:


> Thanks dude, I actually just grabbed a 2/50/2 too, It's awesome!
> 
> Dual Class is only on the 100w power sections. It's similar to Mesa's Simul class, so it's running the power section in A/B and A at the same time. It's probably not a huge difference compared to regular A/B but I still want to check out how it sounds with the Pittbull circuit.
> 
> Did you get the 2/50/2 on CL?


Nice man, I didn't know all that. 
And nah, got it on the evilbay.


----------



## protest

kylendm said:


> Nice man, I didn't know all that.
> And nah, got it on the evilbay.



Yea no problem dude. I saw a 2/50/2 on CL in like Vineland I think right after I bought mine, I though you might have grabbed that one.


----------



## downburst82

Blytheryn said:


> Wasn't that just photoshop?



Ya im sure it was, I was just trying to cheekily feed the rumour mill


----------



## Aso

I have this PoweredByOmega 1x12 on it's way that I will pair with a Fortin Bones that is currently being built. Gonna swap in a BlkTri Ghost into the 1x12 and hopefully it will be a good little bedroom rig.


----------



## Thrashman

As I just pulled the trigger on an Axe XL, I suspect I'll be buying a poweramp and a FCB1010/MFC101 soon enough..  

It never ends!!! I love it!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided I'm not gelling with my Torero. Was excited about the guitar, but it just isn't to my taste. 

Sooo I'm gonna sell it and get one of these.


----------



## MetalZan

engl pro 4x12 straight...


----------



## MetalZan




----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Decided I'm not gelling with my Torero. Was excited about the guitar, but it just isn't to my taste.
> 
> Sooo I'm gonna sell it and get one of these.



Looks like they finally got the pickup placement right. What scale length?


----------



## Jake

Just snagged a MIJ RG7421 for $199 so that's super cool. We'll see what kind of shape she's in and go from there as far as mods go. Could be a nice project for Marty Bell. 

Gonna sell an RGA121 and a few other loose ends shortly but this whole downsizing thing is going okay I guess  (technically have less now than I did a month ago)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just pulled the trigger on:

Keeley Java Boost for Sabbath-y goodness; I've been getting into doom lately
Alchemy Audio modded Pro Co Rat [LM308, 3 way clipping switch, 2 way on/off for Ruetz mod]
Alchemy Audio Electro-Harmonix Big Muff Pi [3 way clipping switch, Dead Bat mod]

Plan on pairing these with Seymour Duncan's 805 and Forza overdrives using Amptweaker Big Rock Pro, Tight Drive Pro, and Torpedo's Le Clean as preamps into a 3w Tube Cake from AMT. 

One of these days, I really need to try all of the above into the FX return of my VHT Sig:X and pumped out the Eminence Super V speakers in my Lynch Box cab. One of these days. I think that would be too much to handle, though.

These videos made me want a real Rat and Big Muff as opposed to clones, as well as pairing the two together.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Thrashman said:


> As I just pulled the trigger on an Axe XL, I suspect I'll be buying a poweramp and a FCB1010/MFC101 soon enough..
> 
> It never ends!!! I love it!!



congrats...post up when you get them


----------



## El Caco

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Blackstar 104EL34 but I'm having doubts.


----------



## Dredg




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Looks like they finally got the pickup placement right. What scale length?



Nooot really. Just the 1900 and 3010 727s have the proper scale length. The others still have the derpy one. 

And it's still 27''. 

I bit the bullet and bought it. 

Needed something to tune to drop G#


----------



## protest

Picked up black tuning buttons, black pickup rings, a black Floyd rose, black locking nut, and black covered pegasus and air norton to make my PRS a little more like a Waring model. 

Roadster just sold so all vet bills will be completely taken care of soon. Then it's time to start saving for something special.


----------



## Blytheryn

Pulled the trigger on this. Have a tax return incoming, and I miss the tone of BW's raging in Mahogany.


----------



## Blytheryn

Snagged a Hate Stomper in glow in the dark green.


----------



## Dredg

Blytheryn said:


> Snagged a Hate Stomper in glow in the dark green.



That a distortion pedal?


----------



## Blytheryn

Dredg said:


> That a distortion pedal?


It's a JFET boost. Pretty interested in how it will sound.


----------



## Dredg

Blytheryn said:


> It's a JFET boost. Pretty interested in how it will sound.


Please post up a video review when you get it... I feel extremely compelled to step on this pedal over and over.


----------



## Blytheryn

Dredg said:


> lease post up a video review when you get it... I feel extremely compelled to step on this pedal over and over.


Sure will, stoked to get some Abominable stuff finally. Hoping to get a Throne Torcher from a friend, but that's a ways away.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fretless said:


> Kinda thinking about getting the Bias Distortion Pro. I've tried Bias pedal, and while it wasn't the best distortion I've ever used, I really liked the fuzz sounds I could make, and those are the only thing I find my rig lacking.
> 
> 
> Anyone have one?


What one are you talking about? Positive Grid has changed/added so much shit over the past year, I'm not even sure what's what anymore, and was about over it all by the time the Bias FX and later stuff came out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Blytheryn said:


> It's a JFET boost. Pretty interested in how it will sound.


What does it boost? Is it a clean boost? Dirty boost? Does it boost the "treble" [but is really just boosting the upper mids]?


----------



## Blytheryn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What does it boost? Is it a clean boost? Dirty boost? Does it boost the "treble" [but is really just boosting the upper mids]?


To be honest I am not entirely sure. JFET Clean boost is what it's marketed as.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Blytheryn said:


> To be honest I am not entirely sure. JFET Clean boost is what it's marketed as.


Awesome. Enjoy it and have fun, but not too much or they'll bust ya.


----------



## Blytheryn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Awesome. Enjoy it and have fun, but not too much or they'll bust ya.


Wonder how it will play in front of a 5150III.


----------



## Curt

Was thinking of an Ax8, but frankly I am not that into the infinite tweaking thing. I want useable and enjoyable tones outright that is portable and versatile. Think I'm gonna go Helix LT.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Curt said:


> Was thinking of an Ax8, but frankly I am not that into the infinite tweaking thing. I want useable and enjoyable tones outright that is portable and versatile. Think I'm gonna go Helix LT.



I just bought an Axe-Fx II XL+ and it's really not that bad at all. There's even some stock presets that I use.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Probably another stereo tube power amp. Solid state not cutting it like i'd hoped after using the Mesa 50/50 for dozens of gigs. Something with 6L6's, probably 50 watt - maybe one of the VHT's next time


----------



## stevexc

It's looking like my next purchase is going to have to be a significantly more pro-level bass rig than the Rumble 100 I'm running right now, seeing as I just joined a new project that looks quite hopeful.

Leaning towards Ampeg, but stories of their recent QC issues leave me wary.


----------



## rokket2005

^grab any of the Carbine series. The SVT Classic is cool, but all of the other new models in the svt line I'd personally pass on.


----------



## gunch

I am but a poor river goblin that's only now getting back into playing so I'm getting basically babby's first starter everything

Noise Gate (Suggestions?)
Behringer HM300
Bad Monkey or Joyo JF-01 Vintage Overdrive or To800
S&K VHD or PLX FX Spirytus (Make any amp into a VH140c)


----------



## youngthrasher9

silverabyss said:


> I am but a poor river goblin that's only now getting back into playing so I'm getting basically babby's first starter everything
> 
> Noise Gate (Suggestions?)
> Behringer HM300
> Bad Monkey or Joyo JF-01 Vintage Overdrive or To800
> S&K VHD or PLX FX Spirytus (Make any amp into a VH140c)


Get the Joyo over the Bad Monkey. The bad monkey is great but the buffer isn't very good. It kinda sucks tone a bit when it's off. Fwiw, I've owned both and had a solid 200 hours into both before I sold the bad monkey.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Going for more variety when recording, so I'm thinking about getting an Audix I5. I thought it was a bit too scooped and fizzy at first, but I've heard some pretty fucking badass recordings of it.

That, or if I managed to sell my guitars and my 5150, I might actually get a Two Notes. Hmm...


----------



## PBGas

I have my eye on another J Custom that is different than any I have owned in the past....

I also have an eye on a BE-100. Going to try it out tomorrow. OH boy.....

Picking up my Apogee Element 88 interface tomorrow. Sold my Clarett to a drummer friend of mine.


----------



## StrmRidr

I am pretty much dead set on the Helix LT. Will most likely use it with the 4CM and also as a portable rig.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

figured I needed a guitar to go with the bkp painkillers I have sitting around so I bought a prs mike mushok.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

budda said:


> We just got our new tour van today



pics or it didn't happen lol...

j/k congrats. any plans to wrap/or paint it?


----------



## feraledge

As soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Womb raider

Some gold Juggs








And the second one of these because I stupidly sold the first last year.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn showed me an offer I couldn't refuse. But seriously, the Sun Valley is the next purchase.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

I plan on getting a couple of the Washburn Solar models. Specifically the Evertune equipped V and that blue superstrat. Next year I'm going to try and get a Randall Isolation cabinet and some acoustic foam, as well as an audio interface so I can record with my Randall RD-1. Then maybe I'll get a set of Seymour Duncan Black Winters for each of the guitars.


----------



## Blytheryn

So Feral and I have been amping each other up over these things the past few weeks. I managed to find one myself, just have to work out the postage with the seller. The mid boost on these is absolutely mental.


----------



## sloanthebone

Mesa Mark V. I have ignored it for far too long.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

picked up a gibson maestro v to mess around with lol


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

I couldn't resist after getting my R9 a couple of weeks ago... So, I picked up another... brand-new 2016 1958 Historic Reissue Les Paul R8 in LemonBurst:














I have to stay away from these Gibson Historic Les Pauls. They are like crack. Just can't have one rock.


----------



## Malkav

It looks like I'll be getting a 2017 .Strandberg* 7 string Prog model later this year :3


----------



## ThomasUV777

The urge for something semi-custom was too great... ordered me a warmoth body. Made a total blasphemy out of it with FR-routing and 24-frets.


----------



## budda

M3CHK1LLA said:


> pics or it didn't happen lol...
> 
> j/k congrats. any plans to wrap/or paint it?



we haven't posted any pics as yet. It's pretty clean and hilariously low mileage for its age.

No plans to change the looks. We just want to maintain the condition for as long as possible. Her maiden voyage is in a couple of weeks (as far as gigs go).


----------



## StrmRidr

sloanthebone said:


> Mesa Mark V. I have ignored it for far too long.



You will not be disappointed!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just grabbed Komplete Elements, basically just for the string section cause it's awesome. 

Apparently, it's 1996 and it's actually shipping to me in a box.


----------



## USMarine75

Another PRS is inbound...


----------



## pearl_07

After countless hours spent comparing demos on YouTube, I decided to upgrade my board with a Source Audio Nemesis. Cant wait to get this beauty on Friday!


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

pearl_07 said:


> After countless hours spent comparing demos on YouTube, I decided to upgrade my board with a Source Audio Nemesis. Cant wait to get this beauty on Friday!


I've been wanting to pick one of these up. Let us know what you think when you get it b


----------



## sirbuh

Picked up a DSL-1H and have a Black Winter set on the way.


----------



## sezna

Malkav said:


> It looks like I'll be getting a 2017 .Strandberg* 7 string Prog model later this year :3


is that the one with the trem? I have a strandberg now...not sure if I should save up for another strandberg or my first Mayones.


----------



## Malkav

sezna said:


> is that the one with the trem? I have a strandberg now...not sure if I should save up for another strandberg or my first Mayones.



Yeah, it's the one with a trem  Assuming I like the guitar the fixed bridge one can come after


----------



## pearl_07

Wizard of Ozz said:


> I've been wanting to pick one of these up. Let us know what you think when you get it b


Got my first chance to play around with it last night, and it's pretty overwhelming (in a good way). If you can think of a delay that you're trying achieve the Nemesis will do it, and it's super easy to dial in sounds as well as using the Neuro app to access different parameter and presets. Demo to come someday


----------



## DarthV

sloanthebone said:


> Mesa Mark V. I have ignored it for far too long.



Pretty sure I'm going down the same road. Had really thought about it 4-5 years ago but ended up going with a Kemper. Bought a 5150III 50 last summer and it's just not what I'm looking for, so I'll probably upgrade to a 25w Mark V sometime soon!


----------



## WhammyZhou69

Fender Stratocaster with SSS. I know blues isnt thought of as brutal but a live SRV blues tone really sounds massive just not in a metal way


----------



## sirbuh

JVM1-H inbound. 

Throne Torcher looks wicked.


----------



## Blytheryn

sirbuh said:


> JVM1-H inbound.
> 
> Throne Torcher looks wicked.



I'll definitely find some time to do some "in the room" clips once it arrives through my 5150 III Stealth.


----------



## MrYakob

Ditched my EQD Dispatch Master and donated my DD-5 to my bass player and picked up an EQD Avalanche. Combined with the EHX Canyon I am afloat in a sea of delayed post-rock goodness


----------



## Jake

It's time to batten down the hatches and start the long hunt for a JEM77fp. 

The good news is that in the length of time it's going to take me to find one I'll be able to save plenty more cash


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Picked up a JHS modded Boss BD-2 since the Keeley Java Boost fell through, and the BD-2 is already being shipped out. It should be here Friday if everything goes as planned. Now that's more like it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MrYakob said:


> Ditched my EQD Dispatch Master and donated my DD-5 to my bass player and picked up an EQD Avalanche. Combined with the EHX Canyon I am afloat in a sea of delayed post-rock goodness


Hope you can swim well.



Jake said:


> It's time to batten down the hatches and start the long hunt for a JEM77fp.
> 
> The good news is that in the length of time it's going to take me to find one I'll be able to save plenty more cash


Bro, by the time you find one, you'll probably have enough back hair to make a fur coat!


----------



## Jake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bro, by the time you find one, you'll probably have enough back hair to make a fur coat!



This is the sad truth 

My Uncle has one that he won't let go but I may just have to settle for a less rare variant sadly. 

We'll see how the financial situation looks if I get this raise haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jake said:


> This is the sad truth
> 
> My Uncle has one that he won't let go but I may just have to settle for a less rare variant sadly.
> 
> We'll see how the financial situation looks if I get this raise haha


Your uncle has a back hair fur coat he won't let go of? That sucks, man. Good luck in your search!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about getting a maxon od808x and an mt-2 just for shits and giggles.


----------



## USMarine75

Something Ceriatone for a clean-ish "analog" rig... SSS, HRM, JM? Now to figure out which one?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> thinking about getting a maxon od808x and an mt-2 just for shits and giggles.


At least get a modded MT-2 if you're gonna go that route. Then again, I'm not entirely convinced that the MT-2 would be usable even modded.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tbinking another of the Mooer preamp pedals, maybe the Diezel derivative. Been getting some good tones lately using the Engl one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> At least get a modded MT-2 if you're gonna go that route. Then again, I'm not entirely convinced that the MT-2 would be usable even modded.


I blame JD27 for showing me the video of Kirk from Crowbar and how he uses it as a boost. That thick nasty tone is perfect for me.


----------



## JD27

Spaced Out Ace said:


> At least get a modded MT-2 if you're gonna go that route. Then again, I'm not entirely convinced that the MT-2 would be usable even modded.


Analogman MT-2 vs stock MT-2 around 4:54 in the video.





KnightBrolaire said:


> I blame JD27 for showing me the video of Kirk from Crowbar and how he uses it as a boost. That thick nasty tone is perfect for me.



I was going the cheap route so the stock MT-2 was good enough for me (and Kirk).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> I was going the cheap route so the stock MT-2 was good enough for me (and Kirk).


I found some modded mt-2 pedals for nearly the same price as a base one so maybe I'll try one


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> Analogman MT-2 vs stock MT-2 around 4:54 in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going the cheap route so the stock MT-2 was good enough for me (and Kirk).



Holy fucking Christ! How dare I doubt Analogman's ability to modify pedals. Even a giant turd like a Metal Zone. And how does Kirk use it like a boost?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Holy fucking Christ! How dare I doubt Analogman's ability to modify pedals. Even a giant turd like a Metal Zone. And how does Kirk use it like a boost?



He just uses a stock MT2. Gain 0, level 10, EQs at noon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He just uses a stock MT2. Gain 0, level 10, EQs at noon.


Interesting. I had a Metal Zone once, and I don't think I ever tried it like that.


----------



## Blytheryn

Probably going to be a new black Floyd Rose, some new tuners and some green DR strings.


----------



## mnemonic

I've been playing the Fryette Deliverance 60 model on my Axe FX II a lot (and I've fallen in love with the sound), and after reading a bunch of stuff from various forums, I really want to try a Fryette GP/DI now. Before looking into the GP/DI, I was looking up the Fryette Powerstation as many people seem to really like it as a poweramp for the Axe FX. 

Not sure which I want more now. A (mostly) flat tube poweramp for the Axe FX or a GP/DI to get (potentially better) Fryette tones. Or both and hock the Axe FX. 

Plus I'm in the UK so its expensive. But lucky me, Fryette's distribution seems not too bad here, there are some dealers that have both in stock.


----------



## kylendm

I went out on a limb and bought a Fryette Sig:X. I've literally wanted this amp for 10 years and once one popped up I knew I had to have it. I'm curious how it'll sound with my Baron or my KTRE. I also bought some other crazy goodies so I'll be doing a NGD soon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

kylendm said:


> I went out on a limb and bought a Fryette Sig:X. I've literally wanted this amp for 10 years and once one popped up I knew I had to have it. I'm curious how it'll sound with my Baron or my KTRE. I also bought some other crazy goodies so I'll be doing a NGD soon.


Well, I doubt you'll need a tube screamer or anything of that sort to go with it. My friend last year played it for like an hour and changed the settings, etc. I haven't changed them since because they are really spot on. He got it to a point where he had basically stopped changing the settings and I told him "Do not touch it, it's absolutely amazing sounding." Which I find pretty interesting, because his other amps that he's set up tone wise I've never cared for when he'd bring them over. I would change the settings, like how they sounded, then he'd change them to how he liked it, and I never cared for how it sounded.


----------



## kylendm

That's awesome. I wont have it until next week but you should send me a pic just for shits and giggles as I don't even know where to start with it.

Have you tried it with different cabs or speakers?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

kylendm said:


> That's awesome. I wont have it until next week but you should send me a pic just for shits and giggles as I don't even know where to start with it.
> 
> Have you tried it with different cabs or speakers?


I haven't tried it with different cabs or speakers, unfortunately. That said, it definitely loves volume and pushing air. I think your four cabs should be able to pump out the Fryette sweetness. Two cabs, preferably with different speakers, should sound awesome.


----------



## El Caco

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. I had a Metal Zone once, and I don't think I ever tried it like that.



Most people don't realise the MT-2 can be a badass pedal. With almost no gain and using the level as required for the desired drive the parametric EQ gives you an unbelievable range of tonal options. The poor thing gets so much hate because people don't realise how to use it and yet it can be a very useful even unmodded. People hate it because it is easy to make sound bad, the range on every knob has the ability to go into horrible territory and this is also the thing that makes it so versatile and able to be compatible with so much other gear.

If there is one thing that stands out to me as something I really don't like it is the sound of the gain so modding to improve that sound would make it a much better pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the mt-2 i just picked up is modded to sound like the wampler triple wreck, so it should be a bit more useful than a basic mt2.  we'll see when I get the pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

El Caco said:


> Most people don't realise the MT-2 can be a badass pedal. With almost no gain and using the level as required for the desired drive the parametric EQ gives you an unbelievable range of tonal options. The poor thing gets so much hate because people don't realise how to use it and yet it can be a very useful even unmodded. People hate it because it is easy to make sound bad, the range on every knob has the ability to go into horrible territory and this is also the thing that makes it so versatile and able to be compatible with so much other gear.
> 
> If there is one thing that stands out to me as something I really don't like it is the sound of the gain so modding to improve that sound would make it a much better pedal.



Yeah, I found it interesting that the pedal is much better as a high gain preamp than as a distortion pedal. Why they sell it as a pedal instead of a preamp is beyond me. I think like this it is possibly way up there as one of the best, and modded, it'd probably be even better as a preamp. Boost as well. I agree about the gain as well. 



A video I watched commented on the noise of the unmodded vs modded pedals, with the unmodded pedal having more mids in the noise, but less in the actual tone, while the modded pedal had less mids in the noise but more mids in the tone. Kinda odd.



KnightBrolaire said:


> the mt-2 i just picked up is modded to sound like the wampler triple wreck, so it should be a bit more useful than a basic mt2.  we'll see when I get the pedal.



That's cool. Let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

sounds like its time i dust off the old mt-2...

if i can find it lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

....?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ....?


...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Spaced Out Ace said:


> ...



..


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ..


.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Spaced Out Ace said:


> .


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Spaced Out Ace said:


>



i win! i win!

the old site would not let you post if you didn't have at least 3 typed characters...now no response is allowed (at least if you quote someone) or...

it could be the 2nd coming of djod?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i win! i win!
> 
> the old site would not let you post if you didn't have at least 3 typed characters...now no response is allowed (at least if you quote someone) or...
> 
> it could be the 2nd coming of djod?


Tell 'em what ya won, Mecha Godzilla.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Tell 'em what ya won, Mecha djodzilla.



fixed


----------



## Blytheryn

I'd never expect the MT-2 to make a comeback. Badass.


----------



## protest

kylendm said:


> I went out on a limb and bought a Fryette Sig:X. I've literally wanted this amp for 10 years and once one popped up I knew I had to have it. I'm curious how it'll sound with my Baron or my KTRE. I also bought some other crazy goodies so I'll be doing a NGD soon.



Nice dude. I just picked one up too to compare to my 50CL. There was like 3 of them sitting on Reverb for really good deals. I wanted to grab a CLX to replace the 50CL, but I couldn't pass up grabbing a Sig X at those prices.


----------



## kylendm

Yeah I ended up picking this one up for less than a grand and it's slightly newer having the fryette badge instead of the vht. I also have a "UL" styled preamp so it's gonna be interesting comparing. 
How do you like your sig x?


----------



## bhakan

Got one of these on the way




Been gassing for a reverend for a while. They're so weird and unique yet reminiscent of classic guitars.


----------



## protest

Yea that's even a better price than I got!

I haven't had a ton of time with it, but I think I might be keeping it over the Pittbull. It's got a clearer gain structure than the 50CL, which could be because of the KT88 vs EL34 and the higher wattage. Overall they do a lot of the same sounds. I'd say the Pittbull is smoother though, which I like. Still messing with all of the Sig's settings though.


----------



## kylendm

Yeah I'm sure you can probably dial in a smooth sound like the cl, though I've never played one. 
In super pumped through, I think I've been GASing for one of these longer than any other amp. I don't see them for sale all the time though but hopefully that's saying something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Isn't the SigX based on the Deliverance? I've seen people consider that one of VHT/Fryette's clearest, most dynamic amp.


----------



## El Caco

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, I found it interesting that the pedal is much better as a high gain preamp than as a distortion pedal. Why they sell it as a pedal instead of a preamp is beyond me. I think like this it is possibly way up there as one of the best, and modded, it'd probably be even better as a preamp. Boost as well. I agree about the gain as well.
> 
> 
> 
> A video I watched commented on the noise of the unmodded vs modded pedals, with the unmodded pedal having more mids in the noise, but less in the actual tone, while the modded pedal had less mids in the noise but more mids in the tone. Kinda odd.



I didn't realise others had tried it like that too. Yes I was surprised that it worked as a preamp when I plugged it into my Mesa 20/20, it had a Diezel vibe to it which isn't really my thing but it is also what makes it so surprising that as you said it isn't marketed as a preamp. I still prefer in front of a clean amp/channel, as long as you use the gain sparingly there is a lot of diversity.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not recommending people go out looking for them. It's just that they come across as so hated and it seems like people think they are terrible, unusable and can't sound good but I've been surprised at the sounds we have found using ours.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Damn, you guys aren't helping my GAS for a Sig:X at all


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't the SigX based on the Deliverance? I've seen people consider that one of VHT/Fryette's clearest, most dynamic amp.



The Orange channel of the Sig is based on the Deliverance, and the Red is based on the UL. It's the same in the Pittbull CL's except they're Red (PB)/Green (D) and set up like the UL whereas the Sig is set up like the Deliverance. 

The dual gain setup and poweramp probably make the Sig closer to the Deliverance than the CL's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Damn, you guys aren't helping my GAS for a Sig:X at all


U MUS GEET VUNNNN! mUAAhHAhahaahHAha


----------



## coupe89

Just picked up a Whammy V plus won a EVH Phase 90 and MRX Flanger. Also picked up an EHX Silencer from Reverb.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Torpedo Live ordered.


----------



## Fretless

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What one are you talking about? Positive Grid has changed/added so much shit over the past year, I'm not even sure what's what anymore, and was about over it all by the time the Bias FX and later stuff came out.


It's just their hardware version of their distortion pedal vst. Ended up not getting it, and instead got a Friedman Fuzzfiend.


----------



## Blytheryn

Neon Green Black Winter neck humbucker and black OFR ordered.


----------



## Tukaar

Been test driving a Marshall 9001 preamp that I'll probably end up pulling the trigger on. Aside from that, I need a new rack case, a QSC power amp for my preamps to run through, and I'd like to get a pair of the Celestion loaded Ampeg V412 cabs from the 90s.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Tukaar said:


> Been test driving a Marshall 9001 preamp that I'll probably end up pulling the trigger on. Aside from that, I need a new rack case, a QSC power amp for my preamps to run through, and I'd like to get a pair of the Celestion loaded Ampeg V412 cabs from the 90s.


What preamps are you using?


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> It's time to batten down the hatches and start the long hunt for a JEM77fp.
> 
> The good news is that in the length of time it's going to take me to find one I'll be able to save plenty more cash


I FOUND ONE AND IT'S ON THE WAY!


----------



## getowned7474

That didn't take long...


----------



## Jake

getowned7474 said:


> That didn't take long...


I'm shocked one popped up so fast, let alone one with a "make an offer" button attached to it 

I'm quite happy.


----------



## kylendm

Sick JEM! I had a VWH for a long time and it played insane. I regret trading it sometimes but I love the UV I traded it for so much too. Maybe one day I'll snag a JEM again.


----------



## BurningRome

I need a reverb pedal badly. I don't know what to buy, right now I have the Red Panda Context which I love but it makes so much noise on the trails setting that I get a terrible magnified hum when cranked live. It's horrible. Trying the Alexander Sky Fi right now, it's cool for sure but not as good as the Red Panda, it's more unique but still leaves you wanting more. Considering the Fuzzrocious after life. Also recently got the Eventide Space, DEF awesome but not worth the price. I love about 3 setting on it, the rest I don't need nor will I ever use. For the money the red panda is my love, just that damn noise. I'll mention I sent it to RP and they actually swapped all the guts out...

Reverb suggestions would be awesome, not interested in the TC or boss reverb pedals. I want a pedal that sounds organic, not fake.


----------



## narad

Just grabbed one of these for a forum member:



Seems high quality -- might have to grab one for myself!


----------



## rokket2005

As a fellow owner of the space, why not just keep it since you already have it and like it? I also have a flint, but I only use the reverb on it for my one amp that doesn't have a loop, and the tremolo for everything else. The reverb on it is rally good, but honestly it's still not very cost effective if that's the reason for ditching the space.

I also just picked up a whammy V. I wanted an octave pedal again to use with my fuzz, and I also have always loved the stuff that head did with it. I always kind of hated them being associated with Tom Morello and white stripes though cause I don't like their stuff at all, thus why I haven't really looked at them before.


----------



## sirbuh

Marshall SL5 incoming.


----------



## sloanthebone

sloanthebone said:


> Mesa Mark V. I have ignored it for far too long.



Incoming......


----------



## coupe89

The reviews for the Whammy V are all really good. Haven't gotten around to using mine much yet as I have been sick and working since I got it.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

A huge Winspear pick order is in my near future
Lots of customized plectrums

And, if I sell my last 6 string guitar, an Evertune equipped 7-string will be in my possession shortly


----------



## USMarine75

+




Inbound finally!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

USMarine75 said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inbound finally!!!



dude, i thought you were trying to get rid of gear?

...the amount of stuff you've bought in the last little while could stock a small music store lol


----------



## USMarine75

M3CHK1LLA said:


> dude, i thought you were trying to get rid of gear?
> 
> ...the amount of stuff you've bought in the last little while could stock a small music store lol


HAHAHAHA but they're so tiny lol. Just a pedal or two. That's all...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

might pick up a resonator guitar.


----------



## buffa d

Definitely going to get myself a set of BKP Mules for my goldtop


----------



## Womb raider

Oh, hello


----------



## thebrokeguitarist

I finally have my financial house in less chaos than before so I'm thinking of treating myself to a 6505 MH. It's between that and a JCA22H. I've got a gnarly boost that makes any amp a djent machine so I'm having a really tough time deciding. I can get the JCA22H for ~$100 less.


----------



## Blytheryn

I don't even have a choice in this... NEED


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> I don't even have a choice in this... NEED



It has reached the point where I can predict whether or not a post is yours before checking the username ;-)


----------



## protest

Sold a Timmy and picked up a Flux Drive. I remember really wanting one when they first came out, and wow, awesome pedal. Works great as a regular OD on a clean or light crunch, especially if you hit it with a slight mid boost. Turn the gain almost off and the level up past noon and it works as a nice lead boost, somewhere in between a Klon style and a TS style boost.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> It has reached the point where I can predict whether or not a post is yours before checking the username ;-)



I guess my taste has made a name for itself...


----------



## kylendm

protest said:


> Sold a Timmy and picked up a Flux Drive. I remember really wanting one when they first came out, and wow, awesome pedal. Works great as a regular OD on a clean or light crunch, especially if you hit it with a slight mid boost. Turn the gain almost off and the level up past noon and it works as a nice lead boost, somewhere in between a Klon style and a TS style boost.


I never got into the Timmy. Something about it never jived with me. I remember it being really harsh no matter what setting I used.


----------



## protest

kylendm said:


> I never got into the Timmy. Something about it never jived with me. I remember it being really harsh no matter what setting I used.



Yea I only had it for a couple weeks. I didn't dig it at all. It was either muffled or harsh, couldn't get it to balance and I didn't really like the clipping either. It didn't work for me as an OD or a boost.


----------



## Gravy Train

Should be here this week  View media item 57


----------



## sirbuh

Blytheryn said:


> I don't even have a choice in this... NEED




Funny was the 300 on it.


----------



## Bearitone

BurningRome said:


> I need a reverb pedal badly. I don't know what to buy, right now I have the Red Panda Context which I love but it makes so much noise on the trails setting that I get a terrible magnified hum when cranked live. It's horrible. Trying the Alexander Sky Fi right now, it's cool for sure but not as good as the Red Panda, it's more unique but still leaves you wanting more. Considering the Fuzzrocious after life. Also recently got the Eventide Space, DEF awesome but not worth the price. I love about 3 setting on it, the rest I don't need nor will I ever use. For the money the red panda is my love, just that damn noise. I'll mention I sent it to RP and they actually swapped all the guts out...
> 
> Reverb suggestions would be awesome, not interested in the TC or boss reverb pedals. I want a pedal that sounds organic, not fake.



Neunaber Wet reverb or an AMT Reverberry


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

BurningRome said:


> I need a reverb pedal badly. I don't know what to buy, right now I have the Red Panda Context which I love but it makes so much noise on the trails setting that I get a terrible magnified hum when cranked live. It's horrible. Trying the Alexander Sky Fi right now, it's cool for sure but not as good as the Red Panda, it's more unique but still leaves you wanting more. Considering the Fuzzrocious after life. Also recently got the Eventide Space, DEF awesome but not worth the price. I love about 3 setting on it, the rest I don't need nor will I ever use. For the money the red panda is my love, just that damn noise. I'll mention I sent it to RP and they actually swapped all the guts out...
> 
> Reverb suggestions would be awesome, not interested in the TC or boss reverb pedals. I want a pedal that sounds organic, not fake.



Strymon Blue Sky  they go for around $250 used and I love the sounds from mine. Not as flexible as my Big Sky, but unmatched in its price range IMO

As for my next gear purchase, I'll be getting some preamp tubes to roll through my new 5150 since Tube Depot is running a 15% sale right now. Also waiting on a 7 pin midi cable so I can power my MFC101 without having the adapter on the floor.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed Evolve Mutations and Mutations 2 from Heavyocity this morning. 

Holy crap.


----------



## Blytheryn

Scratch that Ironbird. I might have found a near new Eclipse I black satin at a crack sale price.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Either Schecter 8 string apocalypse pickups for my Banshee Elite 8 as I'm not nuts about the Nazgul Sentient, or maybe a Dirty Fingers for my Les Paul


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Grabbed Evolve Mutations and Mutations 2 from Heavyocity this morning.
> 
> Holy crap.



That stuff always looks cool but I wouldn't know what to do with it, lol. My old laptop died with my music software on it, but recently brought it back to life. It is getting older, so I plan on only leaving that computer for music software from now on. 

I plan on upgrading to Komplete 11 sometime this month while it is on sale. Reaktor 6 looks cool.....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> That stuff always looks cool but I wouldn't know what to do with it, lol. My old laptop died with my music software on it, but recently brought it back to life. It is getting older, so I plan on only leaving that computer for music software from now on.
> 
> I plan on upgrading to Komplete 11 sometime this month while it is on sale. Reaktor 6 looks cool.....



Trying to integrate it with guitars and bass. It's basically a cinematic scoring tool which is what I'm using it for, but I'd like to be able to add accents to tracks with it too; working on that today. A lot of it is pretty industrial sounding so it's fitting pretty well. 

Next one from Heavyocity is gonna be Damage, which I think comes in Komplete 11? Gnarly drum hits for sure...


----------



## Blytheryn

For those curious.


----------



## feraledge

^ So hot. So which color BWs are going in this one?? I vote zebra!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ^ So hot. So which color BWs are going in this one?? I vote zebra!


Full black or zebra. Feels so right.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> Full black or zebra. Feels so right.


zebra would look killer


----------



## Womb raider

Love those lawsuit Eclipses


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> Love those lawsuit Eclipses



I don't have anything against the newer ones, but my heart will forever be with the lawsuit models. So much attitude. If this goes through, this will likely be my dedicated B Standard axe.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Trying to integrate it with guitars and bass. It's basically a cinematic scoring tool which is what I'm using it for, but I'd like to be able to add accents to tracks with it too; working on that today. A lot of it is pretty industrial sounding so it's fitting pretty well.
> 
> Next one from Heavyocity is gonna be Damage, which I think comes in Komplete 11? Gnarly drum hits for sure...



Yeah, I knew they were cinematic type samples that would be awesome if I were making TV soundtracks or something. I think it would be WAY overkill for me, and the little amount of time I have to mess with it. Always love Industrial sounds though.

Damage, Evolve, and Evolve Mutations 1 & 2 all come in Komplete Ultimate, but not basic Komplete. I never upgraded because each update is like $400 extra over Komplete. Kinetic Metal did move from Ultimate to standard Komplete, so that is a cool Industrial noises type package that could be nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Buncha fuckin' stickers for my guitars. 

But seriously, might be getting either a FRFR speaker or a set of studio monitors next.


----------



## maggotspawn

G-Major 2


----------



## stevexc

Hopefully I can keep my GAS under control for a while until my budget stabilizes, so my next big purchase will be towards the end of the year - custom Dunvegan guitar 




Some specs still up in the air of course.

Other than that I might trade my OD3 for a more Tubescreamer-y OD.


----------



## USMarine75

My daughter unplugs my pedals and takes them and plays with them. So yeah, this needed to happen.


----------



## mnemonic

Haha I hope you remember your settings!


----------



## Dustin B

NGD coming soon. Got this coming from Sweetwater...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So the down payment has begun...






I'll be getting this by the time my friend/co-producer finishes his home studio. It's practically a housewarming toaster appliance. Now looking for a Kimmy Schmidt sticker to slap on the thing.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Put a deposit down on this behemoth yesterday:







Beyond excited. Now to move some gear to offset the wallet-destroying that occurred...


----------



## Blytheryn

I feel like I owe this thread a hefty post. I bought two ESP's,sold one. Boutique HM-2's, neon pickups... some pics later. 

Oh yeah, and that's not even including my Pit Vipers that I'm picking up tonight.


----------



## feraledge

In my five year plan here. I have to say I love the tone of my 5153, but am toying with the idea of this in the loop:


----------



## narad

Whelp, looks like I can cross Engl 670 EL-34 off of my trade bait lists ;-)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i want a prs archon.


----------



## MrYakob

(Im)patiently waiting for the Two Notes Captor to finally hit the streets so I can turn my Rockerverb back up past 0.5 volume!


----------



## sirbuh

Charvel 550xl blue, of course.


----------



## MetalHead40

A studio for all my $hit! Just locked in to a contract on a house that sits on over an acre, so I can crank the volume as loud as I want


----------



## feraledge

I might temper my GAS to make it a little more probable:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GASing for an Explorer shape again. But a REAL explorer. Gonna definitely get one in the future.


----------



## coupe89

feraledge said:


> I might temper my GAS to make it a little more probable:



Just bought a Japanese one off of reverb last week.


----------



## techjsteele

The GAS was strong (plus all of these 4th of July sales didn't help) and I ended up buying a V2 Wampler Ego compressor pedal:





Now I have my sights set on an AMT R2 pedal or possibly a Seymour Duncan 805 pedal.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just ordered a Rack-mount Helix. Once I've had it a bit I'll do a mini-review. Been putti. This purchase off forever due to life planning. So excited.


----------



## Fretless

Possibly my whole entire recording rig. I am having a mid-gear crisis. If I sell everything that I currently have, I'd have enough of a budget to afford an Antelope Goliath, 4 UAD Octo cards (one ultimate package and 3 regular), and have money left over to spare. The question is, do I want to move back to an ITB setup away from my analog rig? Right now I am limited to 2 channels, but if I went with the upgraded setup, I'd have enough to mic up drum kits again.


----------



## Mathemagician

Fretless said:


> Possibly my whole entire recording rig. I am having a mid-gear crisis. If I sell everything that I currently have, I'd have enough of a budget to afford an Antelope Goliath, 4 UAD Octo cards (one ultimate package and 3 regular), and have money left over to spare. The question is, do I want to move back to an ITB setup away from my analog rig? Right now I am limited to 2 channels, but if I went with the upgraded setup, I'd have enough to mic up drum kits again.



Yes. 

Sorry I have nothing more to add.


----------



## maggotspawn

CIOKS AC10 power supply for my rack and some pedals. This is a pretty cool power supply, because it has some AC voltage taps on it, which I need for a couple of Boss half rack units.
http://cioks.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=57


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GASing for an Explorer shape again. But a REAL explorer. Gonna definitely get one in the future.



same here...looking at an 84 gibson or esp mx-ll or just having andrew build me a custom exploder


----------



## BenjaminW

Looking to get a Boss PS-6 and some Fender Vintage Locking Tuners for my '66 Strat.


----------



## Ericjutsu

PRS SE Mark Holcomb signature guitar.


----------



## stevexc

Going high-end boutique pedal shopping once I finish up a transaction with a buddy.


----------



## Bearitone

Dying for a Friedman BE-OD and a Neunaber WET.


----------



## JD27

Only the most filthy of tones will do.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Only the most filthy of tones will do.



Someone's salty they missed out on the TT's


----------



## Grindspine

ISP Decimator!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Getting weird now...next one is a Kontakt library called The Orchestra. Hoping to snag end of this week...


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> Someone's salty they missed out on the TT's



Well I wanted to Torch Thrones, but their inability to build more than 6 pedals forced me down the Left Hand Wrath. The Reverb 4th of July sale also helped sweeten the deal. Now I've got a super handy blend knob for my troubles. I shall twist knobs and craft only the filthiest of HM-2 tones now. 
#ChainsawSnobbery


----------



## StrmRidr

Just put a BOSS MS-3 on layaway and I will be picking it up Friday. I was looking at the Helix but after really thinking about it I wouldn't be using the amp sims enough since I love the tones I have out of my Mark V. I'll keep a few pedals to go with it and the rest I will build a smaller pedalboard to go with my THR10X for when I am travelling.


----------



## Aso

Blytheryn said:


> Someone's salty they missed out on the TT's



Both a great pedals. I have a HM-2 clone problem at my house I have 2 TT, an orange LHW, and the Nails/Dunwich Tyrant pedal


----------



## Blytheryn

Aso said:


> Both a great pedals. I have a HM-2 clone problem at my house I have 2 TT, an orange LHW, and the Nails/Dunwich Tyrant pedal


The real question is which one is the best arguably? I'm slightly put off by Lone Wolf's stuff because he comes off as sort of a douchebag. Of course that doesn't mean he makes a bad product.


----------



## JD27

Aso said:


> Both a great pedals. I have a HM-2 clone problem at my house I have 2 TT, an orange LHW, and the Nails/Dunwich Tyrant pedal



That is awesome. From what I can tell in the demos of all of these, is they offer more clarity of the notes than the standard HM-2. I'm really looking forward to playing with the blend knob to get a good mix of the amp and chainsaw going. I love the sound Enabler gets on records, but they do it by mixing an Amp with HM-2 in front and then another without.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Buying an LTD V-500 today after work.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Something from Akron Ohio... that I can stomp... that quakes the earth. 

Just gotta decide which flavor.


----------



## Webmaestro

Just sent payment to Ibanez Rules for one of these... once they come in:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a rhoads minion to mod.


----------



## TedintheShed

I just got my PRS Custom 24 Floyd Rose. Next will be a set of BKP Warpigs, then on to an amp.

As far as an amp goes though, my head it swimming...


----------



## MoonJelly

High Plains Drifter said:


> Something from Akron Ohio... that I can stomp... that quakes the earth.
> 
> Just gotta decide which flavor.



Me too! Looking for a vibe pedal that adds a mix of analog goodness, down to 2 runners up.

This:





Or this. Gotta find one to test first:





Also would like an Afterneath to play with.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Yep... It's been between The Depths and the Afterneath for me! Still not entirely sure which route I'm gonna go.


----------



## protest

The Afterneath is one of the coolest pedals I've ever played. Probably the most usable of the crazier EQD pedals.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Man, you guys are bad news... Afterneath ordered!!


----------



## JD27

The Afterneath is so awesome, been wanting to buy The Depths as well though.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

JD27 said:


> The Afterneath is so awesome, been wanting to buy The Depths as well though.



Those are two of my favorites from EQD. I also have this weird fascination with the Spatial Delivery and the Grand Orbiter but maybe another day. 

I've got a Flux Effects Liquid Ambiance and I'm curious how it might compliment the Afterneath. Regardless... Really excited to have this unworldly thing coming my way!


----------



## Aso

Blytheryn said:


> The real question is which one is the best arguably? I'm slightly put off by Lone Wolf's stuff because he comes off as sort of a douchebag. Of course that doesn't mean he makes a bad product.



I like the Tyrant the best out of the three but the TT is a close second. I think there was only thirty Tyrants made so I guess it's a keeper.


----------



## JD27

High Plains Drifter said:


> Those are two of my favorites from EQD. I also have this weird fascination with the Spatial Delivery and the Grand Orbiter but maybe another day.
> 
> I've got a Flux Effects Liquid Ambiance and I'm curious how it might compliment the Afterneath. Regardless... Really excited to have this unworldly thing coming my way!



I've got the Grand Orbiter as well, has a lot more range than your average phaser pedal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Doepfer LMK4+ incoming....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Explorer is a nix. 

Found a beater 1981 Iceman Iceman IC50 in regal blue.


----------



## technomancer

Looking like this guy is coming home... I had no intention of adding another 7, but I was talking to Rob and he made me an offer I couldn't refuse 

View media item 152


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not relevant to GAS I guess but played with the Afterneath for about an hour now. Super lush as expected but it's proving really tricky to get dialed in where I "think" that I want things set. The drag is hella weird and at least for now I think that maxing it out is proving most usable. Loving it otherwise so far.


----------



## technomancer

So with all the Throne Torching Wrath Handedness going on around here I'm thinking abut building a customized HM-2 for myself. I've got the layout for one with added mid control and know how to add a blend pot so I'd just need to sort out how I'd want to set up LED clipping and I'd be all set.

Or I might just get lazy and buy something


----------



## getowned7474

technomancer said:


> So with all the Throne Torching Wrath Handedness going on around here I'm thinking abut building a customized HM-2 for myself. I've got the layout for one with added mid control and know how to add a blend pot so I'd just need to sort out how I'd want to set up LED clipping and I'd be all set.
> 
> Or I might just get lazy and buy something



Do iiiit. If you can use a soldering iron and you have patience go for it. I have been thinking about building myself an HM-2 variant myself but have some other projects I'm working on so it will have to wait. PM me if you want to talk about pedals or need any help with schematics/layouts or building it.


----------



## Descent

I am thinking Suhr, played one of their Modern guitars at Austin Guitar house and fell in love. 
Probably will go for the natural but not 100% sure yet. That's definitely the next guitar on my list and I might actually shed a few djent guitars that are just taking space at this point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Explorer is a nix.



Nevermind. 

Decided the Explorer is still a go. Selling my bass rig and my Jackson DKMG to fund it.


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> Decided the Explorer is still a go. Selling my bass rig and my Jackson DKMG to fund it.



NICE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> NICE



Well I didn't make the purchase YET, but it will happen.  Know exactly what I got in mind.


----------



## sirbuh

Since I have yet to find a suitable R2DU picked up a mod Deucetone Rat to join my JHS single rat mod.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I didn't make the purchase YET, but it will happen.  Know exactly what I got in mind.



Oh hey, it did end up happening.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice...now help me find a white 84 explorer


----------



## MoonJelly

Original or reissue? There's a few on eBay and reverb now... But they ain't cheap


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want one of these:


----------



## downburst82

Pre-ordered a TC Electronic Sub N Up mini from prymax when they were running their reccent %21 off code. Should be here end of July/early August.

It will be replacing my Earthquaker Organizer because I just want a solid tracking polyphonic octave up/down near the beginning of my chain and the organizer just doesn't really cut it for straight octaves (great for organ stuff...go figure).

Also there is Apperently lots of cool stuff you can do with the tc toneprint editor.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I


M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ nice...now help me find a white 84 explorer


 I would, but even i had trouble.  settled on this because it was already loaded with EMGs.


----------



## technomancer

So while I was working on the component list for an HM-2 clone a Throne Torcher fell into my lap. Looking forward to getting my hands on it and checking out how the LED clipping / boost is set up.

Might still end up building my own with some slightly different features, we'll see.


----------



## feraledge

technomancer said:


> So while I was working on the component list for an HM-2 clone a Throne Torcher fell into my lap. Looking forward to getting my hands on it and checking out how the LED clipping / boost is set up.
> 
> Might still end up building my own with some slightly different features, we'll see.



Working in that blend knob seems like a pretty amazing option. If you figure out adding it to the TT, I'd be interested in hearing more about it. IMO, his pedals are so aesthetically sick that I wouldn't want to drill into the enclosure though.


----------



## technomancer

feraledge said:


> Working in that blend knob seems like a pretty amazing option. If you figure out adding it to the TT, I'd be interested in hearing more about it. IMO, his pedals are so aesthetically sick that I wouldn't want to drill into the enclosure though.



Yeah I wouldn't mod the Throne Torcher. I've got a tagboard layout for a blend loop pedal that is simple and basically provides a blend between the input and whatever is in the loop that would let you do this with the Throne Torcher. No idea how well it would work, but tying it into the circuit was how I was going to do the blend on my clone. I may build one of the blends in an enclosure with jacks to see if it gets along with the HM-2 style circuit just to see if they play well together. There were some comments on the blend design that some pedals / circuits have phase cancellation issues with it.


----------



## feraledge

@technomancer I'm eager to hear how all that goes when it happens! I had thought about eventually getting a Boss LS-2 or something to run this with, but there's line level issues that mean I can't run this in the loop. Might not ultimately matter, but I had an idea in my head and haven't shaken it. 
While I've said the TT doesn't function properly in the loop, it is useable outside of just chainsaw mode. For no major reason, I've got mine in the loop right now to use as an EQ just to thicken up a bit. Distortion at zero. If you dime the EQ knobs in the loop, it's actually a pretty solid yet tame chainsaw effect.


----------



## technomancer

@feraledge I'll keep you in the loop 

I'll probably order some parts and build the blend box in the next week or so, should be a really simple build as it's only 10 components not counting the blend knob and jacks.


----------



## feraledge

Punderful. 10 components sounds like my kind of pedal building.


----------



## protest

Placing the down payment tonight for my last major gear purchase for the next couple years. Should be here around Christmas. After this it's just some pedals/pickups/parts flipping until I pick up a 2 channel Dual Rectifier probably sometime in 2019.


----------



## getowned7474

technomancer said:


> There were some comments on the blend design that some pedals / circuits have phase cancellation issues with it.



A lot of blend circuits have options for phase inversion so you can match the phase of the clean signal and affected signal. Here is one that I use in my builds. Inverting the phase of the signal is as simple as connecting "Phase SW 1" and "Phase SW 2". If you wanted to have it as it's own stand alone blender pedal you can put it on a switch so it can be used with any effect.

The only "issue" with this one is that the opamp can clip if driven too hard by a very loud effect (think maxed out modern OD or clean boost) but if you run it at 18v it can handle a lot of volume. If you were to run it at 12v or 18v to handle a maxed out HM-2 make sure to use capacitors rated at 25+ volts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prob gonna pick up a black dog set for my 6 string. just not vibing with the painkillers as much as I thought I would.


----------



## technomancer

getowned7474 said:


> A lot of blend circuits have options for phase inversion so you can match the phase of the clean signal and affected signal. Here is one that I use in my builds. Inverting the phase of the signal is as simple as connecting "Phase SW 1" and "Phase SW 2". If you wanted to have it as it's own stand alone blender pedal you can put it on a switch so it can be used with any effect.
> 
> The only "issue" with this one is that the opamp can clip if driven too hard by a very loud effect (think maxed out modern OD or clean boost) but if you run it at 18v it can handle a lot of volume. If you were to run it at 12v or 18v to handle a maxed out HM-2 make sure to use capacitors rated at 25+ volts.



Cool, thanks. Work has been crazy so I haven't even gotten a parts order in yet...


----------



## cult

technomancer said:


> Yeah I wouldn't mod the Throne Torcher. I've got a tagboard layout for a blend loop pedal that is simple and basically provides a blend between the input and whatever is in the loop that would let you do this with the Throne Torcher. No idea how well it would work, but tying it into the circuit was how I was going to do the blend on my clone. I may build one of the blends in an enclosure with jacks to see if it gets along with the HM-2 style circuit just to see if they play well together. There were some comments on the blend design that some pedals / circuits have phase cancellation issues with it.



Just wanted to let you know... I built it, worked great with fuzz pedals!


----------



## technomancer

cult said:


> Just wanted to let you know... I built it, worked great with fuzz pedals!





Currently working crazy hours while waiting for UPS to get my Throne Torcher to me. I think "ground" meant Pony Express... guy shipped it Saturday and it's not supposed to be here until Monday next week


----------



## Leberbs

I recently tried a Hughes & Kettner for the first time - Grandmeister Deluxe 40. I think I'm in love. It took me a total of 30sec to get an Adam Jones/Devin Townsend love tone. Very rich and full bodied to sustain that "wall of sound" Devin goes for. I'm not sure how to describe it, but it definitely sounded and felt like a refined flavor of a dual recto with a great clean channel. So, that will probably be my next purchase. I'll tell you what won't be my next purchase - Mesa Mark V. I tried that just before the H&K and I could not get any usable tone out of any setting through 3-4 guitars. Kind of disappointed.
I'm considering trading in my dual recto and matching 4x12 to fund this purchase... What do you think I'd get for a mint 2009 Dual Recto w/ OS 4x12 on a trade-in?


----------



## maggotspawn

Two Notes Captor. I'm just waiting for them to ship.


----------



## JD27

Maybe the most useful pedal I have bought in a long time. Tossed it in the FX Loop of my Dual Dark 50 and gave it massive low end balls.


----------



## downburst82

Preordered from Prymax (%25 off), I should hopefully get it sometime in August


----------



## Sanrek

Revv Generator 120. (at least when I'm done selling the gear I'm not using) - and a tremol-no for my Excalibur special 7


----------



## sirbuh

Took down a RG1550 to replace a 550 I sold a bit ago.


----------



## narad




----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude the Smith stuff is top notch. Nice score!

They just look class with the walnut too.


----------



## narad

steinmetzify said:


> Dude the Smith stuff is top notch. Nice score!
> 
> They just look class with the walnut too.



Not scored yet but "in negotiations"  If one of my guitars sells then no negotiations necessary.


----------



## rokket2005

picked up a cheap 2 channel triple rec yesterday that needs some repairs. I really should try to sell off some of my other amps that I never play.


----------



## buriedoutback

Two-Notes Captor. I find moving and micing cabs to be annoying.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Probably a wireless system.


----------



## prlgmnr

Mini pedals for my THR10 inside-the-house rig.

SP compressor, Tumnus, TS mini, some sort of mini delay. Maybe an AMT wah.

OK, a couple of those might make it out to the main rig as well.

Is there a good mini fuzz?


----------



## sirbuh

Epi Thunderhorse (on a mid price guitar binge) and a Wampler Pinnacle.


----------



## Steinmetzify

narad said:


> Not scored yet but "in negotiations"  If one of my guitars sells then no negotiations necessary.



Post up if you get it, I'm interested!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gotta sell some guitars and pedals before the puppy-dog eyes will work again... sigh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i really want a maxon od808x.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

High Plains Drifter said:


> Gotta sell some guitars and pedals before the puppy-dog eyes will work again... sigh.



yeah...after about 10-15 guitars, that starts to lose its effect lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Steinmetzify

Not a physical thing, but just grabbed the Slate Everything Bundle.


----------



## mnemonic

This should be here at some point this week or next.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Not a physical thing, but just grabbed the Slate Everything Bundle.


Really getting into recording it looks!


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> This should be here at some point this week or next.



I am curious to see how that goes with your Axe-FX II. I have considered getting a Power Station 2 many times over my Matrix GT1000FX.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> I am curious to see how that goes with your Axe-FX II. I have considered getting a Power Station 2 many times over my Matrix GT1000FX.



I've been really curious about the powerstation also, I keep seeing really good reviews from people using modelers. 

There are version 1's popping up online pretty cheap every now and then, but I wouldn't know where to begin in removing the low pass filter it has on the output, and I haven't seen anyone detailing it online. 

Plus I would like to try out some other preamps and the 2/50/2 being supposedly more colored than the powerstation (though still pretty flat and clean from what in told) it should work good for both uses. 

I will write something up after I get it and try it out. Granted the solidstate poweramp I have been using is pretty cheap, so I really doubt it's up to par with some of the better ones out there like matrix.


----------



## Aso

I just ordered a Fortin 33 pedal that they announced today.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

KnightBrolaire said:


> i really want a maxon od808x.



Do it. I love mine for anything heavy and/or a change in flavor from my normal 808 or Grid Slammer sounds.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

prlgmnr said:


> Is there a good mini fuzz?



I am in love with the Donner Fuzz. Got it for 20 quids on Amazon, and it is really good. A bit noisy, but super fun to use.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Ordered a Relay G10 - the cable just annoys me when noodling on my sofa...


----------



## Splenetic

EmaDaCuz said:


> I am in love with the Donner Fuzz. Got it for 20 quids on Amazon, and it is really good. A bit noisy, but super fun to use.


I like it too. Try turning down the volume to reduce the noise...that pedal has crazy amounts of volume on tap. 

Heavy on the "bustain" if ya know what i'm sayin'


----------



## Gmork

Hoping to grab a peavey standard series 260 in a couple days.


----------



## Gmork

Hoping to grab a peavey standard series 260 in a couple days.


----------



## lewis

looking very very likely to be the Harley benton GPA400 Guitar poweramp. The Rocktron 300 rival with 100watts more power, 1/3rd of the price and 12lbs LIGHTER.... plus in A/B tests with the Rocktron 300, I actually prefer the tonality of the GPA. Sounds twangier and has less low mids meaning it will handle my 8 string brilliantly (Low E1)

Need it to run my Engl E530/Pod HD Pro into for my 2x12
(And Kemper on certain gigs)


----------



## stevexc

I think I'll be grabbing a Micro (or Nano) POG if I can find a good price on one. Doing a Royal Blood-ish signal chain for my band as we don't have a rhythm guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up selling one of my guitars and getting one of these.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up selling one of my guitars and getting one of these.



Looks awesone! You should get a matching Brendon Small one too!!!


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Even though I don't need it, I may pull the trigger and get an 11 Rack + MIDI floorboard.


----------



## BenjaminW

Probably a Gibson Les Paul Custom or definitely a 1959 Les Paul....


----------



## purpledc

For me its going to be some kind of bolt on super strat with a Floyd. I only have LP guitars and find myself in the mood for some divebombs. Just got a kemper power rack and I need to make the most of all those awesome 80's tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Looks awesone! You should get a matching Brendon Small one too!!!



Now I wish I was made of money like that.  If I got a 2nd V, it would be a legit Gibbo or the Mastodon one. 

Also, next purchases will be the ones to hot rod the fuck out of this guitar. New hardware, pickguard, Schaller Floyd Rose, Fishman Fluences (?), etc etc.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

stevexc said:


> I think I'll be grabbing a Micro (or Nano) POG if I can find a good price on one. Doing a Royal Blood-ish signal chain for my band as we don't have a rhythm guitar.



I have one I'm not using...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda want a Metal Zone to try as a boost or preamp, but that'll probably be a while.


----------



## downburst82

Analogman King of Tone is on its way!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i saw a sweet ass ziricote guitar and had to pull the trigger. ngd will be in a week or so


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Flashback II... already on the way.


----------



## Jake

Forever trying to track one of these down: 





Saw Nickelback again tonight and once again Chad pulled one of these bad boys out and reminded me I still can't find one. Probably never will 

Other than that not much going on in the realm of GAS. Bills and shit have got me being _somewhat_ responsible lately (aside from the JEM and Alexi)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jake said:


> Saw Nickelback again tonight


I'm sorry, dude.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up selling one of my guitars and getting one of these.


lol...didn't know you were looking for one...im about to sell mine to make room for a custom build.

they are def great guitars. if anyone is looking for one, hit me up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

M3CHK1LLA said:


> lol...didn't know you were looking for one...im about to sell mine to make room for a custom build.
> 
> they are def great guitars. if anyone is looking for one, hit me up.



Wait shit, you had an Epi Goth V with a Floyd?


----------



## Jake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sorry, dude.


Irrational hate is irrational hate  I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jake said:


> Irrational hate is irrational hate  I'll just leave it at that.


It's not irrational; Nickelback just doesn't appeal to me at all. Saying my dislike -- not hate -- of them is "irrational" is actually irrational. 

Enjoy what you wanna enjoy, though. It was just a joke.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

> ="HeHasTheJazzHands, post: 4769659, member: 40417"]Wait shit, you had an Epi Goth V with a Floyd?



wow...didnt notice it had a floyd. mine is the goth, but fixed.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

> ="HeHasTheJazzHands, post: 4769659, member: 40417"]Wait shit, you had an Epi Goth V with a Floyd?



wow...didnt notice it had a floyd. mine is the goth, but fixed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

M3CHK1LLA said:


> wow...didnt notice it had a floyd. mine is the goth, but fixed.



Aaah, I was gonna say  The sole reason I wanted that guitar was because of the FR. Otherwise I would have hunted down an old Epi 1967 V.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's mine now.


----------



## Jake

I put in a relatively low offer on this to start the negotiation process and the guy accepted it so....Jim Root Strat incoming then  Most likely will sell my ESP Strat at this point.


----------



## protest

I picked up a Tremoverb from Guitar Center for under $900. I just wanted to try out a 2 channel to see if I really want one, and I do..I really want one. Going to be hard to give this one back.


----------



## getowned7474

Jake said:


> I put in a relatively low offer on this to start the negotiation process and the guy accepted it so....Jim Root Strat incoming then  Most likely will sell my ESP Strat at this point.



Nice, I'm not a fan of the big headstock on those but the maple board without inlays looks sick.


----------



## rokket2005

protest said:


> I picked up a Tremoverb from Guitar Center for under $900. I just wanted to try out a 2 channel to see if I really want one, and I do..I really want one. Going to be hard to give this one back.


You should just keep it man. I've had my tremoverb for about 5 years now and I just picked up a two channel triple that I should get back from the tech on Saturday. (W)rec(k)s all day.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

HOF II and Flashback II recently added to my chain but alas... Soul Food and Boss DS-1 4A keep calling. 

Anyone have the toll-free # for stomp-box detox??


----------



## stevexc

I've got a MicroPOG, a Boss Delay (DD3 or DD7, not sure which...) and "some kind of Zakk Wylde pedal" on the way, the latter two for free. Excited to get my new bass pedalboard going!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

stevexc said:


> I've got a MicroPOG, a Boss Delay (DD3 or DD7, not sure which...) and "some kind of Zakk Wylde pedal" on the way, the latter two for free. Excited to get my new bass pedalboard going!


Is it that Wylde phaser?


----------



## stevexc

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is it that Wylde phaser?



Could be, but I'm hoping for the OD which I can use more. He just said "I've got some Zakk Wylde pedal you can have if you want", haha.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

stevexc said:


> Could be, but I'm hoping for the OD which I can use more. He just said "I've got some Zakk Wylde pedal you can have if you want", haha.


Ah cool. I have a Wylde OD I don't use. Pretty good pedal. I've had it for years.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I bought a 7621 neck with tuners last night on a whim, so I'm thinking of either picking up a matching body or trying to see how much it would be for perle to make me an FR body in a seven string format.


----------



## stevexc

stevexc said:


> I've got a MicroPOG, a Boss Delay (DD3 or DD7, not sure which...) and "some kind of Zakk Wylde pedal" on the way, the latter two for free. Excited to get my new bass pedalboard going!



Turns out it's the DD3 and the Wylde _Wah_ I'm getting. Still getting a MicroPOG though! 

The Wah needs some fixin' apparently so that'll be fun.


----------



## JD27

Trying to thin the guitar/gear horde out, yet there is a custom shop Horizon-III toying with my delicate emotions.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> Trying to thin the guitar/gear horde out, yet there is a custom shop Horizon-III toying with my delicate emotions.


Buy it!

Err, excuse me. Please buy it.


----------



## rokket2005

A new guitar store opened up a block from my apartment so I bought an xotic EP booster tonight. Really like it so far.


----------



## USMarine75

rokket2005 said:


> A new guitar store opened up a block from my apartment so I bought an xotic EP booster tonight. Really like it so far.



Great pedal... depending on your musical tastes, you should check out the Soul Driven. AMAZING OD pedal. Nothing sings quite like it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed a burly new laptop last night; current one is choked to death due to low RAM and sample use.


----------



## Jake

getowned7474 said:


> Nice, I'm not a fan of the big headstock on those but the maple board without inlays looks sick.


I'm 50/50 on the big headstock depending on the day. Don't really mind it too much either way but one of these has been on my radar for at least the past year since I _almost_ pulled the trigger on one in my local GC but that one was $1300 and this one was $800 so I'm glad I waited.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Got the Digitech Frequout pedal to replace my Boss FB-2 Feedbacker/Booster and I'm glad I did, love it, far more natural sounding.


----------



## USMarine75

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Got the Digitech Frequout pedal to replace my Boss FB-2 Feedbacker/Booster and I'm glad I did, love it, far more natural sounding.



Glad to hear... it's on my to-buy list and I almost pulled the trigger. But I ended up buying a couple OD pedals I've been lusting after instead lol.


----------



## MrYakob

The Two Notes Captor is taking so long to come to market that I caught myself eyeing the Helix LT now just so I have a way to record mic-less. Hopefully the Captor comes out by the end of the month like they said so I can dodge that bullet


----------



## Shask

I have been on a cheap pedal binge lately. I have gotten a few Caline pedals, and plan to get more. Got an Orange Burst, Hot Mushroom, and Blue Ocean so far.


----------



## sirbuh

Wampler Dracarys and a modded GE7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I have been on a cheap pedal binge lately. I have gotten a few Caline pedals, and plan to get more. Got an Orange Burst, Hot Mushroom, and Blue Ocean so far.



Tell me about the Orange Burst. I'm curious about how the Orange Burst acts as a boost compared to the TS9 and SD-1.


----------



## rifftrauma




----------



## oniduder

idk i am waiting on the two notes captor like everyone in the world is,

i want to get a head switcher a la the radial vt but i'm leaning towards getting the ampete 221, or even a weber head switcher and another option being the old Ho ultimate head switcher

and some noise reduction pedal or rack unit, leaning towards a boss NS2 over a isp g rack, because why not mudda fu*kerS!

oh and a new bass, probably a 4 string, because i know everyone here cares and reads all this non sense we want and most definitely need, 

first world problems man!


----------



## JD27

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Buy it!
> 
> Err, excuse me. Please buy it.


I had a moment of weakness and caved in. Another custom shop ESP is on the way.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> I had a moment of weakness and caved in. Another custom shop ESP is on the way.


That didn't take much effort to make you cave at all.


----------



## JD27

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That didn't take much effort to make you cave at all.



It's an ESP and a custom shop variety at that, of course not!


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tell me about the Orange Burst. I'm curious about how the Orange Burst acts as a boost compared to the TS9 and SD-1.



I have only had it a few weeks, but it took me a bit to dial it in. It is kind of weird at first. It actually helped me to study the schematic of the BB Preamp, since the Orange Burst is suppose to be a clone of it. The BB Preamp is basically like an OD808 with the tone control hard-wired at about 8-9 oclock. There is less gain available at minimum, but more at maximum. Then it goes through a MXR Microamp type circuit for ton of volume, then has a Baxandall EQ, which is basically like hi/lo shelving EQ. Turn them down you get mid boosted, turn them up you get mid scooped. With them at noon, you basically get flat.

So, basically, it is kind of like an OD808 with the tone turned all the way down, less gain, and a crapload of volume when the bass and treble are at noon. It is darker, and thicker on the low end. Turning up the treble is more like a presence boost, and the bass brings the low chunk. Interestingly, I found if you turn the gain up a hair, it brings in some of the typical upper mid crunch an OD808 has. It is like it doesn't have enough gain, so turning it up some brings in that part of the circuit. When next to my OD808, if I put the gain at min, the tone at 9 oclock, and the volume on about 4 oclock on the OD808, having the Orange Burst at gain up a hair, bass and treble at noon, and volume about 1 oclock, they sound pretty similar.

Overall, I like it as a darker Tubescreamer type boost. Similar sound, but darker, without the upper mid crunch. Can get some more upper mid crunch with some gain. However, I kind of miss that upper mid crunchy (djent?) sound you get with something like a SD-1. After I get several other Caline pedals, I might order another and try to mod it. I would like to try to hard-wire the tone at 3 oclock, and use asymmetrical clipping. Try to make it sound extremely aggressive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaah I see. Glad I didn't buy it, then. I like a really bright OD. I really don't need a boost right now, since I got a be-all-end-all deal right now, but it still doesn't seem like it would knock the MXR M77, OD808X, or Fortin Grind for my taste.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaah I see. Glad I didn't buy it, then. I like a really bright OD. I really don't need a boost right now, since I got a be-all-end-all deal right now, but it still doesn't seem like it would knock the MXR M77, OD808X, or Fortin Grind for my taste.



I do like it, but it is not my favorite with the darker PRS I have been using lately. When I plugged in my Banshee with a Nazgul, it sounded more balanced. You can make it bright with the treble control, but it is more of a treble/presence, than an upper mid crunch. I think it is a good platform though, and why I am thinking about getting a second to try to mod for more upper mids. I like having all kinds of boosts though. I recently got a Danelectro Daddy O recently also, which is a clone of a Marshall Guv'nor. Another that is not my favorite, but it is a cool boost to play with sometimes. I plan on picking up several of the Caline ODs eventually, just to have a variety. Two a paycheck, lol.

The M77 is basically a GT-OD with that active 100hz EQ added to it. The GT-OD is based on the ZW44, which was based on the SD-1. So, it is kind of like an SD-1 with an active bass EQ after it, lol. I am not exactly sure what the Grind is based on. For me it depends, I have been playing my Recto, so I have been digging the bright ODs.... however, I also have a JCM800 based clone I built that sounds better with a darker OD.


----------



## Shask

I kind of wonder how the M77 compares with the Green Rhino. I love my GR also.  I love it best with the tone cranked, and the curve at minimum. Brings in maximum metalic clank.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The grind is an clean boost with a HPF below 1khz and a 3db boost of everything above 1k I believe. Kind of a more metalized treble booster. 

In my experience, the M77 was a LOT more aggresive than my TS5. More raunchy and gritty, which I loved.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The grind is an clean boost with a HPF below 1khz and a 3db boost of everything above 1k I believe. Kind of a more metalized treble booster.
> 
> In my experience, the M77 was a LOT more aggresive than my TS5. More raunchy and gritty, which I loved.



Interesting about the Grind. I wonder if you could build a basic treble booster, and then mod it to be more extreme and get something similar.

I dont have a M77, but I have a Classic OD, which was basically the cheap Guitar Center version of the GT-OD. That should be similar, without the 100hz control. It is more aggressive than my OD808. It has more upper mid crunch to it. It is not as smooth. The asymmetrical clipping makes it less smooth, and more crunchy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The grind is an clean boost with a HPF below 1khz and a 3db boost of everything above 1k I believe. Kind of a more metalized treble booster.
> 
> In my experience, the M77 was a LOT more aggresive than my TS5. More raunchy and gritty, which I loved.


As in a less fuzzy treble booster? TBs like the Dallas Rangemaster are sorta fuzzy.

And I think the reason stuff like the GT-OD, ZW44, SD-1, and apparently the M77 as well are "more aggressive" is due to where the tone knob operates and what frequencies the pedal boosts versus a Tube Screamer. If I remember right, the tone knob on the SD-1 was more in the 3khz range.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> Interesting about the Grind. I wonder if you could build a basic treble booster, and then mod it to be more extreme and get something similar.
> 
> I dont have a M77, but I have a Classic OD, which was basically the cheap Guitar Center version of the GT-OD. That should be similar, without the 100hz control. It is more aggressive than my OD808. It has more upper mid crunch to it. It is not as smooth. The asymmetrical clipping makes it less smooth, and more crunchy.


You possibly could.

Add to my previous post: Asym clipping as well.


----------



## prlgmnr

Shask said:


> I kind of wonder how the M77 compares with the Green Rhino. I love my GR also.  I love it best with the tone cranked, and the curve at minimum. Brings in maximum metalic clank.


When you say curve at minimum do you mean all the way to the left, or all the way to the right?

Because the knob is the opposite way round to what you would expect.


----------



## Shask

prlgmnr said:


> When you say curve at minimum do you mean all the way to the left, or all the way to the right?
> 
> Because the knob is the opposite way round to what you would expect.



All the way to the left (counter-clockwise). You will hear it gets more upper mids with that knob turned all the way down. This combined with the tone control at 3 oclock or higher starts bringing in some very metalic clanking mids, which is great for those djent/Meshaggah/Pantera/etc..... type tones.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sould Food and DS-1 now incoming. I think I've reached "that crazy cat lady" status... but with pedals... and I'm a dude.


----------



## Elwood

Ibanez RGA321f . . . but it's damn hard to find one!

Or a Jackson SLSmg


----------



## Womb raider

An Eclipse 2 with Floyd Rose... Finally


----------



## getowned7474

Decided to sell a piece of gear and get a Laney IRT studio. I wanted something for recording direct since but I also wanted a built in power section. It seems extremely versatile which I like. I may end up modding it if I like it but feel it could be improved.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

getowned7474 said:


> Decided to sell a piece of gear and get a Laney IRT studio. I wanted something for recording direct since but I also wanted a built in power section. It seems extremely versatile which I like. I may end up modding it if I like it but feel it could be improved.


In other news, if you need your Rat pedals modded, send them to getowned. He knows more about them than he cares to and could use some money for the useless knowledge.


----------



## feraledge

Depressed to have sold my USA 97 Custom Horizon today, but found a really good deal on a used see thru white KM6 to ease the pain a bit and get enough money on top to keep things rolling while I'm waiting for something to pan out here. 




Also, tried out my third or fourth of these today, assuring me that as soon as I can, I'm buying one (probably the one I played today). Best fret edges I've seen on a sub-$1K production guitar and all of these have been shockingly amazing in terms over quality over price point:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, since I traded for an MT-2 and HM-2, I'm looking to trade for a Proco Rat Deucetone. Or sell the pedals I have left and get one. Either/or. If I get one though, between my Alpha Dog, and the Rat I should be getting back in a week or so, I'll have a rat infestation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Floyd Rose for my V, once I find someone that can help me fix the existing Floyd studs in it.


----------



## tender_insanity

I'm buying a used Ibanez mikro rg tomorrow. 50 euros is a decent price, I guess?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

30% of original value, is about right, for a "special snowflake" guitar. You got it for a bit less than that. Have fun!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up finding a Schaller FR for super cheap, so i grabbed that right away.  
Just need to find someone that can help me install it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably going to get a protone body rot or a z.vex box of metal at some point.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

thinking of tricking out my old Epi Les Paul, I'm happy with the Classic 57's in my Gibson so figured get the Willie Alder Fluence and some new tuners/hardware for the Epi and show it a little love.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp couldn't resist any longer, maxon od808x is on the way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp couldn't resist any longer, maxon od808x is on the way.



If you have any other OD's, please tell me how they compare.


----------



## Casper777

A strandberg boden metal 8 string... will be my first 8 actually


----------



## stevexc

If it's still there, a used ABY box for about $40 at my local L&M.


----------



## Daeniel

Friedman BE 100 with Ivory Tolex!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp couldn't resist any longer, maxon od808x is on the way.



Sick! I love mine


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Snow white King V will be here tomorrow!


----------



## tender_insanity

Got myself a Mikro RG for 50€ today


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you have any other OD's, please tell me how they compare.


i've got a ts8/ts9 clone/ to compare it with when it shows up. Probably going to do a video.


----------



## Jake

tender_insanity said:


> Got myself a Mikro RG for 50€ today


Good to see another member of the Jem77fp club here as well


----------



## tender_insanity

Jake said:


> Good to see another member of the Jem77fp club here as well



Yeah, it's the best guitar I've ever played. It's an '89 model and beaten up to hell but it's so good. I've had it for 19 years now I guess.


----------



## Sanrek

Still debating for a replacement for my old OD808, probably a Mesa Grid Slammer or an OD808X.


----------



## coupe89

Maybe a hartke hydrive 210c bass amp tomorrow and a Les Paul in October.


----------



## narad

Bogner 20th XTC EL-34 en route. Will be a while before I can get it this cool headshell though!


----------



## technomancer

I've got some parts on the way to put a pedal or two together. Time to heat up the soldering iron 

We'll see how it goes, might be the start of some fun projects


----------



## Shask

I have been trying to build a pedal for like 4 months, lol. The PITA is painting the enclosure though. I built the electronics in an hour. It is a BYOC Parametric EQ.

I want to get more once I finally finish it though, and hopefully got some new tricks so it doesn't take me 4 months to paint another one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I have been trying to build a pedal for like 4 months, lol. The PITA is painting the enclosure though. I built the electronics in an hour. It is a BYOC Parametric EQ.
> 
> I want to get more once I finally finish it though, and hopefully got some new tricks so it doesn't take me 4 months to paint another one.


Fuck all that. Just get a pre-finished box and be done with it.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fuck all that. Just get a pre-finished box and be done with it.



If I buy one with that option, like the Swede, or Delay Royal, I WILL be paying that $10 for the screen printed enclosure, lol. Painting them sucks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> If I buy one with that option, like the Swede, or Delay Royal, I WILL be paying that $10 for the screen printed enclosure, lol. Painting them sucks.


The Swede box looks pretty sweet. Simple, but does the job.


----------



## schwiz

Bout to pull the trigger on a 8preX.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> I have been trying to build a pedal for like 4 months, lol. The PITA is painting the enclosure though. I built the electronics in an hour. It is a BYOC Parametric EQ.
> 
> I want to get more once I finally finish it though, and hopefully got some new tricks so it doesn't take me 4 months to paint another one.



I just bought a black powder coated enclosure for this one... I know my limitations


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> I just bought a black powder coated enclosure for this one... I know my limitations



What are you building?

There are many cool pedals I would like to build, but the painting was always the limitation. I finally got a kit as a gift, so figured, it is time to learn, lol. After the 3rd time of scraping it back to metal, I think I got a better handle on it since switching brands. My expectations have dropped pretty low as well


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Swede box looks pretty sweet. Simple, but does the job.



I want to get one eventually. I also want an analog Flanger, and Delay Royal, and Chorus Royal. Probably some others also. 

I will get back to those eventually. I took a detour buying cheap pedals for now, as I said earlier in this post. I either got, or on the way, Caline Orange Burst, Hot Mushroom, Blue Ocean, Sand Storm, Red Devil, Pure Sky, and Ultra Chorus. Also a Joyo Classic Flanger, and Ultimate OD. They take so damn long with free shipping, that I keep ordering more before I get the last ones, lol. Once I get all these, there are still a handful that I still want to get. Having a lot of fun just plugging in a bunch of random pedals and jamming.

I also want to pick up an Ampeg BA112V2 bass amp some time also. been playing bass more also.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> What are you building?
> 
> There are many cool pedals I would like to build, but the painting was always the limitation. I finally got a kit as a gift, so figured, it is time to learn, lol. After the 3rd time of scraping it back to metal, I think I got a better handle on it since switching brands. My expectations have dropped pretty low as well



Pretty simple, doing a tagboard version of the Lovepedal COT50 with some additional clipping. I might end up doing a Rat clone after that. Mostly just doing the pedals to see if I still enjoy it and to get back into practice soldering.


----------



## stevexc

Picked up the ABY, grabbed an OD9 too. Up next is a bass fuzz, probably a muff.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Well I just got a PRS SE Mark Holcomb. Next is probably Line 6 Helix Native. It's only 99 dollars since I own the hardware Helix. Native Instruments Komplete with maybe Mascine is next . Also would like an OD pedal. Oh also Ownhammer HHC 2.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Hopped on Reverb yesterday for fun... Found a Friedman BE-OD for $170 so I scooped that up!


----------



## USMarine75

InCasinoOut said:


> Hopped on Reverb yesterday for fun... Found a Friedman BE-OD for $170 so I scooped that up!



I had that in my watch list haha. Congrats!


----------



## lewis

life is kicking my ass atm. Im ploughing money into my family home to try and get it lovely for my family. Its consuming all funds atm. Im desperate for a power amp and a wireless unit. Hopefully in the next few months i have free funds again haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> life is kicking my ass atm. Im ploughing money into my family home to try and get it lovely for my family. Its consuming all funds atm. Im desperate for a power amp and a wireless unit. Hopefully in the next few months i have free funds again haha


I'd suggest an AMT Tube Cake, but you probably need more than a 3w power amp.


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd suggest an AMT Tube Cake, but you probably need more than a 3w power amp.


yeah sadly I need alot more power to compete with a loud band/drummer on stage. Looks great though!. Would be perfect for my Kemper and home use


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> yeah sadly I need alot more power to compete with a loud band/drummer on stage. Looks great though!. Would be perfect for my Kemper and home use



If you're not opposed to buying used, keep an eye on eBay for various tube poweramps. They're not as popular these days as an amp head so you can get them 50% or less of the new price. Especially marshall here in the UK. Only problem is they're heavy so many people won't ship. 

Not uncommon to see a peavey classic poweramp up there for £100 or a marshall 50/50 or 100/100 for £300. Mesa, Fryette / VHT and other brands pop up a lot too.


----------



## InCasinoOut

USMarine75 said:


> I had that in my watch list haha. Congrats!


Thanks! It arrived super fast...


----------



## feraledge

I wasn't horribly excited about the KM6 once it got here. Going back to GC tomorrow and got a killer deal off CL for this bad boy:




Sometimes you just gotta go with what you know. Pocketing some more much needed cash in this turn of events as well.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Can't do a proper NGD on the King V... gotta send it back so hopefully 2nd one will be a keeper. .. fingers crossed.


----------



## downburst82

Well I had pre-ordered the Dod Rubberneck delay a month ago in hopes it would be here for my birthday (today yay). I was told a few days ago it would now be sometime in September. I decided screw it give me a refund and I will order the other pedal I really wanted The GFI Specular Tempus!!

I was planning to wait till I got the refund from prymax for the Dod to order the GFI but they are taking their time responding to my requests for a refund...and then 1 specular tempus came up available on the GFI web store so I jumped on it a few minutes ago...it is my birthday after all!!






6-10 days!!!!


----------



## InCasinoOut

feraledge said:


> I wasn't horribly excited about the KM6 once it got here. Going back to GC tomorrow and got a killer deal off CL for this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what you know. Pocketing some more much needed cash in this turn of events as well.


oh no... I didn't know that existed. I need it, to match my rig.


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> I wasn't horribly excited about the KM6 once it got here. Going back to GC tomorrow and got a killer deal off CL for this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta go with what you know. Pocketing some more much needed cash in this turn of events as well.


I made this move and it was the right one. Should have an NGD on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

feraledge said:


> I made this move and it was the right one. Should have an NGD on Sunday or Monday.


Needs to be an obnoxious 80s color, but still pretty cool either way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I swear to god as soon as I get the money, I'm getting one of the strandberg classics and painting it an obnoxious 80s color.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I swear to god as soon as I get the money, I'm getting one of the strandberg classics and painting it an obnoxious 80s color.


Well, since the reclusive Howard Hughes of 80s hair metal is going to supposedly make an appearance in Georgia next year at a KISS expo, paint it pink.

EDIT: Just to be clear though, I think that idiot ruins it by making extravagant contract demands and/or no shows.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, since the reclusive Howard Hughes of 80s hair metal is going to supposedly make an appearance in Georgia next year at a KISS expo, paint it pink.
> 
> EDIT: Just to be clear though, I think that idiot ruins it by making extravagant contract demands and/or no shows.


 I was thinking some fluorescent color, either a road flare red, orange or green.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was thinking some fluorescent color, either a road flare red, orange or green.


Call it what you want, because this is like the Ford of the 80s. You can have any color you like -- as long as it's pink!


----------



## Womb raider

Of course one of these goes up for sale when I'm strapped for cash.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Is that an ESP Kerry King V?


----------



## Jake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is that an ESP Kerry King V?


Sure is. Saw it on Reverb and had to double take


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He was with ESP after BC Rich kicked the bucket in the early '90s. 

KK Downing even used a KKV in the late 90s'/early 2000's while ESP was building him a couple of customs.


----------



## Aso

Jake said:


> Sure is. Saw it on Reverb and had to double take



What were they asking for it? I have always wanted one but never got lucky to find one. Of course one would come up when I bit the bullet Sunday and ordered a ESP NV Standard. Figured that would be the closest I would get to one without going ESP custom shop. 

Oh ya, I have a ESP NV Standard on it's way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually fucking did it. Found a 2nd hand 1984 Explorer in white. 

EDIT: Meant Epiphone.


----------



## Jake

Probably gonna sell my triple recto and a guitar or 2 as they aren't being used enough. 

That being said once I get that sorted out and have the room (I'm out of space :lol)

I'll either be looking for one of these:










There's a beautiful red Hollowbody on Reverb right now but I just can't justify it, same deal with the JBM too, bills suck, being an adult sucks 

Soon enough though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually fucking did it. Found a 2nd hand 1984 Explorer in white.
> 
> EDIT: Meant Epiphone.



While I'm here... gonna get a bunch of chrome hardware for it, to make it look like the superior 1984.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kinda want a z.vex box of metal


----------



## davidswain

Boomerang III and sidecar (when they are back up and running). After that it is a few bits for the guitar: piezo / contact pickups, kill pot and push pull for coil splitting / tapping.

Have an Agile 827 interceptor tuned in drop-E, Blackstar Fly 3 dual speaker, Sonuus Wahoo, Marshall compressor, Line 6 DL4 and AMT R2. 2 slides (1 glass, 1 metal; looking for a bone one and a Diamond Bottlenecks one), a selection of picks, bits of metal, chopsticks, cello bow, human teeth and springs to play it with.

Long term Im looking at a two amps heads (preferably Laney) produced in 1973 and 1974 and I generally build my own cabs. Thinking of a subwoofer, a couple of 2x8's or 2x10's in the front and a 2x12 stereo in the back for ambiences and placed loops.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Mesa Mark V inbound...

Goddamn finally


----------



## stevexc

Now that I've got my pedalboard complete for the time being... I need a half-decent bass amp. Think I might go Traynor this time.


----------



## maggotspawn

Going to get a Fulltone ABY pedal. Also a Two-Notes Captor if they ever are released.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Been GASing for one of these for a while, even if it's purely for novelty. A 17" Tenor Ukutele by Fanner Guitar Works. I want to write 4-string mathrock songs on it!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kemper. The FJA profiles and that free profile of the 33 pedal into the Dual Rec pushed me over the edge. 

Actively saving, goal is before November. 

I shall report back!


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Kemper. The FJA profiles and that free profile of the 33 pedal into the Dual Rec pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Actively saving, goal is before November.
> 
> I shall report back!



I am curious to see how this goes. I have often wondered if I would prefer the Kemper over Axe, but I am not sure. It reminds me of a Sampler instead of a Synth, where you just have to keep buying libraries, instead of creating your own.


----------



## rokket2005

Got a Meinl 18" dual crash coming in today. Should be sweet!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> I am curious to see how this goes. I have often wondered if I would prefer the Kemper over Axe, but I am not sure. It reminds me of a Sampler instead of a Synth, where you just have to keep buying libraries, instead of creating your own.



Been doing a lot of that lately; it's a never ending hole if you let it be. 

You know I'm not as big of a tweaker as you are....I'd grab presets and tweak em a bit for what I wanted em to sound like, but that's it. Think this might work out better for me as long as I can find stuff that feels good. If the tones are as good as the Axe I'll be cool.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Been doing a lot of that lately; it's a never ending hole if you let it be.
> 
> You know I'm not as big of a tweaker as you are....I'd grab presets and tweak em a bit for what I wanted em to sound like, but that's it. Think this might work out better for me as long as I can find stuff that feels good. If the tones are as good as the Axe I'll be cool.



You know, I like to tweak for the fun of it, but I am not very productive doing it, lol. I typically dont do it to actually create sounds, as much as just mess around. I am actually much more productive with simplicity.

I have actually bought about 15 cheap Caline and Joyo pedals over the last month or so, and having a lot of fun just plugging in random pedals, twiddlin' 3 knobs. I can actually come up with better riffs and such doing that, than when programming processors.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> but I am not very productive doing it



You forget, I've heard your clips and they're massive so I don't believe you. 

I love cheap pedals....the Caline stuff is awesome, as is the Hotone stuff.

Find anything good as far as a boost?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I did a thing a while back and have finally reaped the rewards.







Proper new amp day this weekend with some better lighting.

By the way - yeah, she absolutely _crushes_.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> You forget, I've heard your clips and they're massive so I don't believe you.
> 
> I love cheap pedals....the Caline stuff is awesome, as is the Hotone stuff.
> 
> Find anything good as far as a boost?



Just because I can tweak doesn't mean I like to 

Several of them are pretty cool for different reasons. The Orange Burst is like a dark Tubescreamer, with more gain, and B/T controls. The Pure Sky is a clean boost, with some gain potential, and a lot of B/T potential. The Highway Man seems kind of like the Pure Sky, but weaker. The Hot Mushroom is a compressor, but works well as a boost also. The Crazy Cacti is brighter like a SD-1, with a lot more options to not cut bass. The Sand Storm makes a good Kill 'Em All type tone, and the biggest surprise is the Red Devil is actually a pretty cool high gain pedal. If the Sand Storm is KEA, then the Red Devil is MOP. I have ordered a Joyo Ultimate OD twice, but they keep sending me power supplies instead, lol. I also got a Caline Ultra Chorus, and Joyo Flanger, and Phaser, which all sound pretty cool to me. I also got the Blue Ocean and Time Space delays. I have been in a Primus / Pink Floyd mood lately, so I have been playing more clean with effects.

Not exactly sure what I will get next, but it will probably contain a Snake Bite Reverb, since I dont have a reverb pedal.

EDIT: Nevermind, Just ordered a Snake Bite, lol. I still want to get an English Man, Purple Smoke, and Head Room. Possibly a Puffer. Then I think I will have all the ones I want.


----------



## protest

Fighting the urge to sell my Jackson for a JP-2C. I think I'm just going to wait it out and save though and act like I'm a normal responsible person.


----------



## USMarine75

Bought some Mooer pedals, selling some Mooer pedals... I tried... but not for me. Bought a Walrus Audio iron Horse v2 instead.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I hate tweaking to find a usable tone. I LOVE tweaking when there is a lot that is usable, however.

And I couldn't afford it, but I bought an OCD v2 (not v1.2) with 15% off on Reverb. I hope it's even better as a boost than my Ultimate Drive, cuz I just tried it in front of my J Rockett Animal, and it sounds sick as a dog. Combined it has its own sort of brown sound -- greenish brown. ie, somewhere between EVH and DLR/Whitesnake era Vai.


----------



## USMarine75

Ultimate Drive (OCD clone) might sound better afterwards in the chain. Never tried with the JRAD Animal, but I would think you have it the right way: 

Conventional wisdom (?) says OD > OCD, vs OCD > Dirt. 

OCD > BD2 is killer.... plus TS > OCD is aces.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The J Rockett Animal is basically Plexi/modded Plexi with the Snarl switch. I'm using the Ultimate Drive as a boost. The BD-2 is also a great boost, but I've only used it as a distortion/overdrive pedal a handful of times since it generally is used with the gain on 0. I did use it with the gain up after an HM-2, though. The HM-2 was used as a boost and the BD-2 for gain. I liked it more than using just the HM-2 in some regards.


----------



## USMarine75

Yeah I've head them all except the Ultimate Drive. Just suggesting you might flip the order and see how it sounds. The OCD (and I'm assuming that clone) can be finicky when it comes to location in your signal chain. It likes OD first and dirt after, so the way you had should be right, but then again you never know... impedances, buffers, circuit design can F with any rig and make things interesting... just watch Howard from Catalinbread demo pedal stacking to see some weird shizz happening. Anyways, personally I'd just go tried and true TS>OCD (reversible too) or OCD>Klone clone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I've head them all except the Ultimate Drive. Just suggesting you might flip the order and see how it sounds. The OCD (and I'm assuming that clone) can be finicky when it comes to location in your signal chain. It likes OD first and dirt after, so the way you had should be right, but then again you never know... impedances, buffers, circuit design can F with any rig and make things interesting... just watch Howard from Catalinbread demo pedal stacking to see some weird shizz happening. Anyways, personally I'd just go tried and true TS>OCD (reversible too) or OCD>Klone clone.


I'll try the Animal first and OCD second sometime, but the OCD in this case is being used to boost the Animal with the gain at about 7:30 or 8:00, and level above unity with tone set to taste. The BD-2 is modded and pretty transparent, so it makes a good solo boost for whatever I'm using. I also have a Morning Glory, which sounds very Klon-ish in a comparison that Shnobel did between the JHS MG v4 and Klon.


----------



## Steinmetzify

protest said:


> Fighting the urge to sell my Jackson for a JP-2C. I think I'm just going to wait it out and save though and act like I'm a normal responsible person.



It's like I don't even know you anymore. SELL OLD SHIT TO BUY NEW SHIT YOU RAT BASTARD




















Did I help or no?


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> It's like I don't even know you anymore. SELL OLD SHIT TO BUY NEW SHIT YOU RAT BASTARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I help or no?



Haha you convinced me to sell things... but still probably not my Jackson. I did play an Indonesian Soloist the other day that was actually killer though, so I could replace it that way...but still I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Womb raider

I'd rather run up a credit card bill before I sold that Jackson for a jp2c.


----------



## lewis

just bought a line 6 wireless which is years over due.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just ordered a agile LP with a 27" scale. thinking about moving some gear to get another strandberg and refinish it for shits and giggles.


----------



## BetterOffShred

I think I want an Ibanez RG852..


----------



## thetourist

I have the Seymour Duncan Alpha and Omega 8 string pickup set, and an ISP theta preamp pedal on their way. Massively excited, especially after having had to make do with the mushy pickups in my RG8 for a few months. 

And so obviously, I will be noobing up the Pickups sub-form with questions soon.


----------



## BetterOffShred

thetourist said:


> And so obviously, I will be noobing up the Pickups sub-form with questions soon


Yeah man, that's how we learn.. by Noobing it up. I've put in a shitload of pickups in my life, and I look at a diagram every time! The best advice is have a good soldering iron, don't use some home depot shitty solder that is huge and gets flux manure everywhere, and practice soldering wires you cannibalize out of a broken telephone or some CAT5 cable or something first! New pickups are like getting a new car for me.. just saying.


----------



## Kovah

Just pulled the trigger on the new Bloodbath Left Hand Wrath by Lone Wolf Audio. Can't wait.


----------



## BetterOffShred

That looks pretty BA man.


----------



## Leberbs

There's an RG8 at the pawn shop down in town. It's in damn good shape. They want $300. I'm tempted...


----------



## techjsteele

Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy:







Brice HXB2-405 RN 37 Nat Bubinga Extra Long 37" Scale "EarthQuake" Bass


----------



## Ericjutsu

techjsteele said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brice HXB2-405 RN 37 Nat Bubinga Extra Long 37" Scale "EarthQuake" Bass


woah that's awesome. I've been gassing for their multiscale bass that goes to 37 inches but this is even more affordable


----------



## thetourist

BetterOffShred said:


> Yeah man, that's how we learn.. by Noobing it up. I've put in a shitload of pickups in my life, and I look at a diagram every time! The best advice is have a good soldering iron, don't use some home depot shitty solder that is huge and gets flux manure everywhere, and practice soldering wires you cannibalize out of a broken telephone or some CAT5 cable or something first! New pickups are like getting a new car for me.. just saying.



Hah, I do have old ethernet cables lying around. Time to get to practice then!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This DS-1 with Seeing Eye mod on the LED option that a friend traded me sounds exceptional as a dirty boost partnered with a J Rockett Animal.


----------



## Splenetic

techjsteele said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brice HXB2-405 RN 37 Nat Bubinga Extra Long 37" Scale "EarthQuake" Bass



Nice Brice! ....I'm gonna say it twice! 

Nice Brice!


----------



## USMarine75

A really large pedalboard that can hold a Boss ES8, G-Lab M4L, H9, 5 jumbo/dual sized pedals, 13 more single sized, and a mini. 

I had been looking at Schmidt Array, but too expensive. Down to either Holeyboard Evo Wide, Pedaltrain Terra42, Blackbird 15x30, or a VoodooLab Dingbat Large. I think the Pedaltrain is my best bet to fit everything... especially since I can put the pedalpower and extra 4 loop midi switcher (G-Lab) underneath.


----------



## buriedoutback

Kovah said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the new Bloodbath Left Hand Wrath by Lone Wolf Audio. Can't wait.


My co-guitarist and I just received our Behringer HM300 pedals. Hopefully we can get some time to try them out early next week.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck between 3 things. 

Another V, another Explorer, or a Sterling AX40.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

buriedoutback said:


> My co-guitarist and I just received our Behringer HM300 pedals. Hopefully we can get some time to try them out early next week.


Nice. I have an MIJ HM-2 thanks to @DudeManBrother and while it's not something I use all the time, it's a nice device from time to time for something a bit different.


----------



## BenjaminW

Probably a Gibson Les Paul Standard or Les Paul Custom.


----------



## sirbuh

Fending(pretending) off the EVH stealth or EL34 purchase with a EVH5150III 1X12 combo.


----------



## buriedoutback

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nice. I have an MIJ HM-2 thanks to @DudeManBrother and while it's not something I use all the time, it's a nice device from time to time for something a bit different.


Sweet man. I can't justify $300 on a 33 right now, and we both love bloodbath so I figured the $44 each was worth it. Who knows, we might record our 5 song ep with the hm300s.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sirbuh said:


> Fending(pretending) off the EVH stealth or EL34 purchase with a EVH5150III 1X12 combo.


So in a half-hearted attempt not to buy a 5150III Stealth or an EL34 model, you bought a combo when you know full-well you'll also buy the head in the future.


----------



## DudeManBrother

buriedoutback said:


> Sweet man. I can't justify $300 on a 33 right now, and we both love bloodbath so I figured the $44 each was worth it. Who knows, we might record our 5 song ep with the hm300s.


The HM300 sounds just like my old MIT HM2. If you want the dimed Swedish sound just pull the mids back a hair, otherwise it gets into a strange whistle/cocked wah sound that will drive you nuts. I really like it as a boost pedal without any distortion to liven up the amps normal high gain tone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> The HM300 sounds just like my old MIT HM2. If you want the dimed Swedish sound just pull the mids back a hair, otherwise it gets into a strange whistle/cocked wah sound that will drive you nuts. I really like it as a boost pedal without any distortion to liven up the amps normal high gain tone.


Put it in front of a gained up DS-1 going into a clean channel for something really ugly and horrifying. Sorta like a gory horror movie splatter scene. HM300 -> DS-1 -> clean channel [or just starting to break up one channel amp].


----------



## mnemonic

I got a behringer hm300 recently and it is pretty cool. It actually makes a pretty cool fuzz into a clean amp like a Bassman. 

I also kinda like it run direct into a poweramp. 

I painted mine black so it looks less pink.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I legit lol'd at "I painted mine black so it looks less pink".
Mission accomplished.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mnemonic said:


> I got a behringer hm300 recently and it is pretty cool. It actually makes a pretty cool fuzz into a clean amp like a Bassman.
> 
> I also kinda like it run direct into a poweramp.
> 
> I painted mine black so it looks less pink.
> 
> View attachment 56016


Vinnie... err, I mean Vivika Vincent will NOT be happy about this.

I've never tried running the HM-2 as a preamp. How does that work for ya?


----------



## mnemonic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Vinnie... err, I mean Vivika Vincent will NOT be happy about this.
> 
> I've never tried running the HM-2 as a preamp. How does that work for ya?



I think it definatley makes the midrange control more usable, as into an amp it's a bit grating and gets that cocked-wah sound when turned up. 

Not a huge change but it does lend the pedal a slightly different tonality. If you have an amp with an fx loop I'd give it a shot. 

I think I remember someone here saying they ran an hm2 or hm2 clone in the fx loop, so presumably using the hm2 like the preamp, and the preamp of the amp head like the 'boost'. I haven't tried this, but it does sound like it could be interesting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mnemonic said:


> I think it definatley makes the midrange control more usable, as into an amp it's a bit grating and gets that cocked-wah sound when turned up.
> 
> Not a huge change but it does lend the pedal a slightly different tonality. If you have an amp with an fx loop I'd give it a shot.
> 
> I think I remember someone here saying they ran an hm2 or hm2 clone in the fx loop, so presumably using the hm2 like the preamp, and the preamp of the amp head like the 'boost'. I haven't tried this, but it does sound like it could be interesting.


What midrange control? There isn't one... there's a hi and lo color, but not a midrange. I have a 3w AMT Tube Cake, so I can try it like that, but I was wondering more so how you had the level on the pedal setup. I'm assuming all the way up?

I can't remember who it was off-hand, but it was a Throne Torcher, I believe, into the fx loop, and they used it as an EQ, while the amp channel was used for the gain. I think it was a 6505+ on the lead channel, with the Throne Torcher in the fx loop with the pedal's gain all the way off.


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> I got a behringer hm300 recently and it is pretty cool. It actually makes a pretty cool fuzz into a clean amp like a Bassman.
> 
> I also kinda like it run direct into a poweramp.
> 
> I painted mine black so it looks less pink.
> 
> View attachment 56016





That series of pedals works killer as a boost/driver for metal amps IMO. I used one back in the day with my 5150 before I became a gearsnob and moved on to pedals with the same guts but $200-300 more lolz.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> That series of pedals works killer as a boost/driver for metal amps IMO. I used one back in the day with my 5150 before I became a gearsnob and moved on to pedals with the same guts but $200-300 more lolz.



I think he's talking about putting it after the preamp, though. That does sound good though. Isn't the UM100 based on the Metal Zone?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What midrange control? There isn't one... there's a hi and lo color, but not a midrange. I have a 3w AMT Tube Cake, so I can try it like that, but I was wondering more so how you had the level on the pedal setup. I'm assuming all the way up?
> 
> I can't remember who it was off-hand, but it was a Throne Torcher, I believe, into the fx loop, and they used it as an EQ, while the amp channel was used for the gain. I think it was a 6505+ on the lead channel, with the Throne Torcher in the fx loop with the pedal's gain all the way off.


Yeah I've used it like this on a 6505 before as well. It works well with 5150 family amps primarily because the power section is so clean. All the gain character is in the pre amp. You can get some cool sounds, albeit more subtle but definitely there.


----------



## mnemonic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What midrange control? There isn't one... there's a hi and lo color, but not a midrange. I have a 3w AMT Tube Cake, so I can try it like that, but I was wondering more so how you had the level on the pedal setup. I'm assuming all the way up?
> 
> I can't remember who it was off-hand, but it was a Throne Torcher, I believe, into the fx loop, and they used it as an EQ, while the amp channel was used for the gain. I think it was a 6505+ on the lead channel, with the Throne Torcher in the fx loop with the pedal's gain all the way off.



Yeah high control is what I mean. It's labeled 'mids' on the hm300 as the high control on the original hm2 is more of a midrange control anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah I've used it like this on a 6505 before as well. It works well with 5150 family amps primarily because the power section is so clean. All the gain character is in the pre amp. You can get some cool sounds, albeit more subtle but definitely there.


Yeah, if the 6505's power section was dirty at all, it'd result in mush. With such a high gain preamp, an incredibly clean power amp with lots of headroom is required in order to play at loud volumes. In that way it's sort of like a high end stereo, in that you want the power section to be really clean to give the best representation of the music.



mnemonic said:


> Yeah high control is what I mean. It's labeled 'mids' on the hm300 as the high control on the original hm2 is more of a midrange control anyway.


Ah, I see. I was not aware of that, though I did know that while the lo color knob is @ ~100hz with +/-20db if memory serves, the hi color is tied to both 300hz and 1250hz. If you look at most of the clones, they generally separate them and give the 300hz it's own control labeled mids. Some mods would usually separate them and leave the mids at a set position, while allowing the hi color to still adjust the 1250hz portion of the signal. I think 300hz is kind of an odd spot for a midrange adjustment. 500 or 750hz might be more typical.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think he's talking about putting it after the preamp, though. That does sound good though. Isn't the UM100 based on the Metal Zone?



That would be unwise choice of placement for sure. And yes, it's their Metal Zone...


----------



## mnemonic

USMarine75 said:


> That series of pedals works killer as a boost/driver for metal amps IMO. I used one back in the day with my 5150 before I became a gearsnob and moved on to pedals with the same guts but $200-300 more lolz.




Now that takes me back to college. Certainly does have that Metalzone kinda flavor. Reminds me of the PODXT I used to use.


----------



## USMarine75

^ Just pulled the trigger... My pedalboard is going to look like the 3D chess game from Star Trek at this point!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> That would be unwise choice of placement for sure. And yes, it's their Metal Zone...


Yes, but you can use it like an EQ after a preamp.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yes, but you can use it like an EQ after a preamp.



Yes... you... can.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Yes... you... can.


I meant the HM-2.


----------



## Shask

You guys are making me want to try a HM300, lol. I will probably hold out for a BYOC Swede though. Trying to avoid plastic and SMT parts. Too bad none of the other Chinese companies make a clone of the HM-2.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FWIW I have an HM300 and for $25, you can't go wrong. A good test bed to see if you like it. And if you do, you could always re-house it yourself. 

Also...







Probably the most expensive impulse buy I've done so far.


----------



## BetterOffShred

I'm not bullshiting man .. I want a Rg852 so bad .. I told my girlfriend I was going to drop 17 hundo on one and she didn't trip .. so I should probably marry her too. 8 string with maple fretboard yes yes


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I should be picking up the Mark V Tuesday or Wednesday from the UPS hub office 

Just impulse bought two MXR pedals: a '78 Distortion and a Custom Modified Badass Overdrive. Guy wanted $50 for the pair, so I snatched them less than 30 minutes after they were posted  a few guys on here have talked up the CMBOD, so this will be a good chance to try it out for cheap and possibly turn a profit if I don't like or have a place for one or both of them. Stoked!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Just impulse bought two MXR pedals: a '78 Distortion and a Custom Modified Badass Overdrive. Guy wanted $50 for the pair, so I snatched them less than 30 minutes after they were posted  a few guys on here have talked up the CMBOD, so this will be a good chance to try it out for cheap and possibly turn a profit if I don't like or have a place for one or both of them. Stoked!


What is a '78 Distortion, anyways? The Boss DS-1 came out in 1978, I believe, but I'm not sure why MXR would release their version of a Boss pedal. Then again, they've released a modded SD-1 [ZW Overdrive], and the GT-OD, which is a Tube Screamer type pedal, so who knows.

The Badass OD seems pretty cool with the 100hz knob, and I bet the two stack well. Kinda interested in trying out a 78 Distortion if you wanna sell it cheap, but I have more than enough to satisfy my distortion/OD needs, and really don't need anything else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think the Badass OD is also a take on the SD. I love the pedal to death, so I don't hate it one bit. More aggressive and tighter than a Tubescreamer. 

I'd imagine the '78 was their take at un-sucking a DS-1.


----------



## techjsteele

Couldn't help myself and snagged a Mesa Triaxis, ISP Decimator ProRack G (stereo mod) and a Seymour Duncan Custom 7/59-7 pickup set for my DeArmond Seven Star. Might also pick up some new studio monitors this week.


----------



## USMarine75

Gonna give one of these a try on the board... picked it up on the cheap and the demos sounded great! Apparently it's quite versatile, based on seeing reviews by Ola, Pete Thorn... and Nick Johnston lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My EVH GAS is skyrocketing right now...


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My EVH GAS is skyrocketing right now...




As a fellow EVH enthusiast (apparently) have you watched this vid? For 20 years I've been doing it wrong lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> As a fellow EVH enthusiast (apparently) have you watched this vid? For 20 years I've been doing it wrong lol.



I think by the second album, he was putting it after the amp because he was slaving his Marshall to H&H poweramps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> As a fellow EVH enthusiast (apparently) have you watched this vid? For 20 years I've been doing it wrong lol.



Oh I know of the EP boost he used. Not going for that classic EVH tone. Just want the flanger and phaser sound, and I love the tone of the 5153. Need something more scooped and tighter to go with my Theta's more midrangey, grindy, more classic 5150-esque sound.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh I know of the EP boost he used. Not going for that classic EVH tone. Just want the flanger and phaser sound, and I love the tone of the 5153. Need something more scooped and tighter to go with my Theta's more midrangey, grindy, more classic 5150-esque sound.


The preamp of the Echoplex affected his sound regardless and gave it that gritty kind of tone. Apparently there were two versions of the preamp section according to the guy who creates everything at Catalinbread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I know that. Both he and Richie Blackmore were known for using the EP as a boost.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I know that. Both he and Richie Blackmore were known for using the EP as a boost.



And just about everyone else in that era.... shhh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> And just about everyone else in that era.... shhh.


Ace didn't, as far as I know anyways, but I think the reason KISS' live tone changed after 76 was due to the wireless units. Probably the same one that Angus Young used.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I re


USMarine75 said:


> Gonna give one of these a try on the board... picked it up on the cheap and the demos sounded great! Apparently it's quite versatile, based on seeing reviews by Ola, Pete Thorn... and Nick Johnston lol.


watched a bunch of videos of that, seems super versatile. Might have to sell my pedals and just get that or a precision drive lol


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I re
> 
> watched a bunch of videos of that, seems super versatile. Might have to sell my pedals and just get that or a precision drive lol



I had looked at the Xact Tone Precision Drive awhile back and I was interested... The DSM Noisemaker is another unknown versatile pedal you should check out, besides the obvious ones out there.


----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My EVH GAS is skyrocketing right now...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

prlgmnr said:


>


JUMP!


----------



## rebornself27

My next is gonna be a Elysian modern humbucker for my Washburn


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ace didn't, as far as I know anyways, but I think the reason KISS' live tone changed after 76 was due to the wireless units. Probably the same one that Angus Young used.



I heard the same thing. Iirc it was around Alive II?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard the same thing. Iirc it was around Alive II?


I think it was during either the Rock and Roll Over or Love Gun tour. Ace was electrocuted at the Lakeland, FL gig during the Rock and Roll Over tour, and got the wireless units sometime after that as a result.

But do realize that KISS was doing the Beatles thing at the time -- ie, two albums a year -- and the time frame between the end of the RARO tour was April 4th in Japan, and by July 8th, they had recorded LG in May, released it in June, and were back on tour in July.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the Badass OD is also a take on the SD. I love the pedal to death, so I don't hate it one bit. More aggressive and tighter than a Tubescreamer.
> 
> I'd imagine the '78 was their take at un-sucking a DS-1.



The BAOD is basically a GT-OD with the 100HZ control added. The GT-OD was based on the ZWOD, and the ZWOD was based on the Boss SD-1. So, they are all kind of related.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My EVH GAS is skyrocketing right now...



It is funny, because I have never been much into Flangers and Phasers because of EVH  I always liked Chorus much better, ala Nirvana. However, here lately I have been jamming Pink Floyd a lot, and that has kinda got me more into them. I recently got a Joyo Flanger and a Joyo Phaser, and both are pretty cool.

Honestly, it REALLY got me looking at Flangers more. They are kind of like Chorus pedals, but with some more extra weird metallic sounds going on. I kind of want to grab a few of them now.

Speaking of your pattern, I have kind of wanted to try a MXR 5150 pedal sounds. Seems like it has some good heavy sounds in it.


----------



## mnemonic

I got a BYOC FET Preamp kit in the mail today. Hopefully I can get it built tomorrow. The instructions make it seem easy enough.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I got a BYOC FET Preamp kit in the mail today. Hopefully I can get it built tomorrow. The instructions make it seem easy enough.



That one looks cool. I want to grab one of those eventually.

Honestly, I think the BYOC stuff is super easy to build, as far as electronics. It is the painting that is horrid. I am in like month 4 of trying to build my Parametric EQ, lol. I have stripped the paint 4 times. Right now I have a pretty solid coat, and just printed the waterslide decal, and sprayed it. I am hoping it goes on well next weekend, so I can get this damn thing done, lol.

I want to get many BYOC pedals eventually.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> It is funny, because I have never been much into Flangers and Phasers because of EVH  I always liked Chorus much better, ala Nirvana. However, here lately I have been jamming Pink Floyd a lot, and that has kinda got me more into them. I recently got a Joyo Flanger and a Joyo Phaser, and both are pretty cool.
> 
> Honestly, it REALLY got me looking at Flangers more. They are kind of like Chorus pedals, but with some more extra weird metallic sounds going on. I kind of want to grab a few of them now.
> 
> Speaking of your pattern, I have kind of wanted to try a MXR 5150 pedal sounds. Seems like it has some good heavy sounds in it.



I want one so I can get those EVH-style airplane swoops and shit. I specifically want the MXR EVH Flanger because of the unchained button. I also want the Phase 95 because it can either sound like a Phase 45, Phase 90, or Phase 90 Script/EVH. I can actually hear the subtle differences between the regular and script 90, so I think it would be worth it.

And yeah that's why I'm trying the 5050. Legit sounds close to a 5153.

But yeah, now thinking about it, I also want to get a backup pickguard for my Aria if I end up digging it. When it comes to Vs, I love the ringed-up look. Looks so fucking cool, and I wanna get my KK Downing on.






Also tempted to glue on a medallion to have my own cheapo Medallion edition V.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> That one looks cool. I want to grab one of those eventually.
> 
> Honestly, I think the BYOC stuff is super easy to build, as far as electronics. It is the painting that is horrid. I am in like month 4 of trying to build my Parametric EQ, lol. I have stripped the paint 4 times. Right now I have a pretty solid coat, and just printed the waterslide decal, and sprayed it. I am hoping it goes on well next weekend, so I can get this damn thing done, lol.
> 
> I want to get many BYOC pedals eventually.


 
Yeah I've been looking up painting aluminum, I think I'll just buy one of the powdercoated enclosures off eBay if I want a painted one.


----------



## Jake

I still have crippling gas for one of these as well as the PRS HB: 






If I could ever find a good deal on one without a floyd it would have happened by now. My local GC has a plain modern for a damn good price...but floyd. Maybe once I sell some shit and wait a few months I'll do a shootout between Suhr and PRS to decide who gets my money


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> It is funny, because I have never been much into Flangers and Phasers because of EVH  I always liked Chorus much better, ala Nirvana. However, here lately I have been jamming Pink Floyd a lot, and that has kinda got me more into them. I recently got a Joyo Flanger and a Joyo Phaser, and both are pretty cool.
> 
> Honestly, it REALLY got me looking at Flangers more. They are kind of like Chorus pedals, but with some more extra weird metallic sounds going on. I kind of want to grab a few of them now.
> 
> Speaking of your pattern, I have kind of wanted to try a MXR 5150 pedal sounds. Seems like it has some good heavy sounds in it.


I use a phase 90 a lot when I play leads.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I want one so I can get those EVH-style airplane swoops and shit. I specifically want the MXR EVH Flanger because of the unchained button. I also want the Phase 95 because it can either sound like a Phase 45, Phase 90, or Phase 90 Script/EVH. I can actually hear the subtle differences between the regular and script 90, so I think it would be worth it.
> And yeah that's why I'm trying the 5050. Legit sounds close to a 5153.



Yeah, i always thought the airplane sounds were kind of fun.... for about 20 seconds, lol. Then I get sick of them. Same reason why I never seem to own a Whammy for more than a few years. I like the more subtle Flanger sound, like at the beginning of Machine Head's Imperium. The clean part, and the heavy part when it kicks in. Almost more of a metallic double tracking.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Yeah I've been looking up painting aluminum, I think I'll just buy one of the powdercoated enclosures off eBay if I want a painted one.



I just hate to get the enclosure with the kit, and then not use it, and spend more $$ on another enclosure. Seems like a waste. Especially if I have to drill it, which is equally a pain.

Next one, I might consider just keeping it silver, and printing a decal with graphics instead of painting a color. Give it an EHX type look.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I use a phase 90 a lot when I play leads.


That is how I do sometimes with Chorus, ala, Chuck Shuldiner.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> That is how I do sometimes with Chorus, ala, Chuck Shuldiner.


I sometimes use chorus for distorted rhythms like Zakk Wylde and KISS on The Elder. That's pretty much the only aspect of that godawful album that I like. If I'm doing more of a melody/theme type lead, I'll use a chorus; I think it sounds good for those kind of leads. That said, I almost always use chorus on cleans, unless I'm...



Shask said:


> Yeah, i always thought the airplane sounds were kind of fun.... for about 20 seconds, lol. Then I get sick of them. Same reason why I never seem to own a Whammy for more than a few years. I like the more subtle Flanger sound, like at the beginning of Machine Head's Imperium. The clean part, and the heavy part when it kicks in. Almost more of a metallic double tracking.


...using flange. Especially clean arpeggios. I like the sound. That or distorted intros for the first few repeats.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well the EVH Flanger didn't happen.

Ended up finding a standard MXR 117R for half the price. 

I've did some reading and apparently there's almost no difference between an original MXR 117, the EVH 117 (besides the button), and the 117R. 

Now I'm pretty dead-set on a Phase 90 script or the EVH Phase 90.


----------



## r33per

Kinda tempted by a looper pedal of some description. Probably just to fool around at home, maybe to use in a gig setting later. Any recommendations?

Side note: my phone's keyboard autocorrects "looper" to "pooper". Is the phone prescient?!?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well the EVH Flanger didn't happen.
> 
> Ended up finding a standard MXR 117R for half the price.
> 
> I've did some reading and apparently there's almost no difference between an original MXR 117, the EVH 117 (besides the button), and the 117R.
> 
> Now I'm pretty dead-set on a Phase 90 script or the EVH Phase 90.


Have you found out what the Unchained setting is though? The setting I've seen in Guitar World and elsewhere that EVH uses is for a different setting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've heard EVH sets all the knobs at 11:00 except the Regen, which I'm unsure about. Probably depends on the song.

But seriously, $60 for a fucking MXR flanger. How can I pass that up?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've heard EVH sets all the knobs at 11:00 except the Regen, which I'm unsure about. Probably depends on the song.
> 
> But seriously, $60 for a fucking MXR flanger. How can I pass that up?


You can't. 

But I think that's for the non-Unchained setting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

By the way, I think according to the issue of Guitar World where it showed EVH's settings, the last knob was all the way up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You can't.
> 
> But I think that's for the non-Unchained setting.



According to an interview I read, Eddie put all the knobs between 11 - 11:30 and the Regen at max. He says everything was set to that except Outta Love and Bullethead.

If I end up finding an EVH flanger for super cheap, I still might grab it. Run the 117 in front of my JC120 for cleans and the EVH in front of the dirt.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to an interview I read, Eddie put all the knobs between 11 - 11:30 and the Regen at max. He says everything was set to that except Outta Love and Bullethead.
> 
> If I end up finding an EVH flanger for super cheap, I still might grab it. Run the 117 in front of my JC120 for cleans and the EVH in front of the dirt.


Yeah, that's what the controls on the pedal are set to as per his Guitar World article, but I'm pretty certain the Unchained setting is different. I think that way, he can have the Unchained setting and the other setting just by pushing a button.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well the EVH Flanger didn't happen.
> 
> Ended up finding a standard MXR 117R for half the price.
> 
> I've did some reading and apparently there's almost no difference between an original MXR 117, the EVH 117 (besides the button), and the 117R.
> 
> Now I'm pretty dead-set on a Phase 90 script or the EVH Phase 90.



Do it! I love my EVH Phase 90


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Do it! I love my EVH Phase 90



Pretty set on it. I like the sound of both so I'll either check out the EVH Phase 90, or get the smaller Phase 95 which does the same thing, but also has the Phase 45/90 switch.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty set on it. I like the sound of both so I'll either check out the EVH Phase 90, or get the smaller Phase 95 which does the same thing, but also has the Phase 45/90 switch.


What's the price difference?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What's the price difference?



Brand new, $129 for the EVH and $99 for the Phase 95.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Brand new, $129 for the EVH and $99 for the Phase 95.


I have the EVH90, but I'd probably get the Phase 95. Not sure what the difference is between the 90 and 45 though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I have the EVH90, but I'd probably get the Phase 95. Not sure what the difference is between the 90 and 45 though.



The Phase 45 has half of the depth of the Phase 90 I believe, hence the name.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Phase 45 has half of the depth of the Phase 90 I believe, hence the name.


So the "swoooooosshhh" or whatever isn't as deep? Interesting.


----------



## rokket2005

I was going to buy a new bridge pickup for my 277, but then I remembered I had an HFS that I pulled out of my Custom 24. Popped that sucker in and God damn is this guitar a fucking firebreather now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So the "swoooooosshhh" or whatever isn't as deep? Interesting.



Yup. It's slower, more lush, and sounds more like a Leslie/vibrato than a UFO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well folks, I got my OCD v2.0 in today, and I hooked it up to 18v just because I can. It has great dynamic range, sounds very realistic, and I love stacking it with shit. For instance, even with a medium gain setting on my Animal, some slight breakup on my Two Notes Le Clean, and 9:00 on the gain with some volume boost on the OCD, it sounds killer. Can go from plexi to modern Marshall tones with the Animal and other boosts I'm using. 

BD-2 -> DS-1 -> OCD -> Animal -> Two Notes Le Clean is a great set up for gain tones. Plus, I have the Tight Drive Pro and Big Rock Pro. My clean tones are also swell for stuff like Dream Warriors.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curiosity ended up getting the better of me and I got a Mooer 005. Really want that 5153 tone, so it's worth a shot. It seems to do an extremely good job of replicating it. Curious how it'll compare to my Theta pedal.


After that is a Phase 95 and a Stew-Mac Z file, as well as the chrome hardware for my Epi '84.


----------



## stevexc

I think I've narrowed down my bass amp hunt to an Ampeg PF-500. Haven't had a chance to try one out myself yet but I'm liking what I'm hearing from Youtube samples.

Unfortunately I'm on a pretty low budget, otherwise I'd be going for the SVT-7Pro (or another SVT-4Pro to replace the one I sold off... still kicking myself).


----------



## metaljohn

I just paid for my first custom made guitar, so I think my next purchase will be relatively small:






I want to get this so I can have trails on my true bypass reverbs and delays.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

r33per said:


> Kinda tempted by a looper pedal of some description. Probably just to fool around at home, maybe to use in a gig setting later. Any recommendations?
> 
> in 4 recommendations too. hit me up if you find a good, decent priced one
> 
> Side note: my phone's keyboard autocorrects "looper" to "pooper". Is the phone prescient?!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Curiosity ended up getting the better of me and I got a Mooer 005. Really want that 5153 tone, so it's worth a shot. It seems to do an extremely good job of replicating it. Curious how it'll compare to my Theta pedal.
> 
> 
> After that is a Phase 95 and a Stew-Mac Z file, as well as the chrome hardware for my Epi '84.



So I ended up getting the Mooer and Z file. Next paycheck I'm gonna get the chrome hardware for my Explorer from Dragonfire and the Phase 95 from zzounds so I can make use of the monthly payments. 



stevexc said:


> I think I've narrowed down my bass amp hunt to an Ampeg PF-500. Haven't had a chance to try one out myself yet but I'm liking what I'm hearing from Youtube samples.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm on a pretty low budget, otherwise I'd be going for the SVT-7Pro (or another SVT-4Pro to replace the one I sold off... still kicking myself).



Check out Gallien Krueger. The MB500, 700rb, and 1001rb 2nd hand would be in your price range and kick more ass than the PF imo.


----------



## BlueTrident

I'm unsure whether to get the Atomic Amplifire or the EVH LBX II....


----------



## getowned7474

BlueTrident said:


> I'm unsure whether to get the Atomic Amplifire or the EVH LBX II....



I was looking at the EVH LBX II when I was looking for smaller amps but apparently it sounds horrible at low volume. Kind of defeats the purpose of a lunchbox amps imo. There should be a few videos showing how it sounds as you turn up the volume on youtube.


----------



## lewis

Ive decided to buy the Harley Benton GPA400 rack poweramp next month.
Im abit sick of overloading my bare bones P.A for band practices with a whole band (except Bass) mix whilst neglecting my Laney 2x12.
I also miss patch switching (Rhythm, Solo, Clean, AMBIENT) and have been stuck using one tone OR the other for writing which is a massive chore.
so 2 birds with 1 stone.
Poweramp in, then start using my ENGL E530 + Pod HD Pro + FBV foot controller > Laney 2x12 for band practices and live.

Then Im going to create a secondary "Fly date rig" which is just a pedal board with a POD X3 Live, Digitech Whammy, and will have the Seymour duncan powerstage 170 powering it. (also probably a 2nd Line 6 Relay G10 wireless)
All the same great patch switching/tone options, but even more compact for those smaller shows.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Well UPS did a hell of a job banging around my Mark V in transit, so now the phase inverter tube is microphonic, along with possibly another tube or two. The amp itself is fine and functions as it should, but I'm getting a bit of ringing and popping sounds when I play at moderate to high volumes and change channels. I had the same issue with my last Mark V and fixed it with a couple of new tubes  I have plenty of spares around, but I'll still probably file an insurance claim for at least the price of a few preamp tubes. Otherwise, it's exactly the amazing amp I know and have missed having around 

Also got the two MXR pedals I mentioned a couple of pages back, but haven't been able to play with them much other than to be sure they worked. 

My next purchase is going to be a balanced Sovtek LPS for the PI spot in the Mark V and a couple of connectors so I can build a pair of cables to control the amp with my RJM Amp Gizmo


----------



## rokket2005

Got a new macro lens a few days ago, now I'm mentally preparing myself to spend a few grand on a new camera body.


----------



## USMarine75

A pedalboard for 20 pedals... that is, if I can narrow down my collection from 40 down to which 20? lol

And this...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> A pedalboard for 20 pedals... that is, if I can narrow down my collection from 40 down to which 20? lol


Jeez, and I thought my pedal collection was out of hand.


----------



## billinder33

Tosin Abasi Fishman pickups.

Also looking at bumping up my mastering chain with a Louder than Liftoff Silver Bullet and an Antelope Pure2.


----------



## billinder33

USMarine75 said:


> A pedalboard for 20 pedals... that is, if I can narrow down my collection from 40 down to which 20? lol
> 
> And this...



Love the blue flame


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought a Duncan Distortion for my Aria V. Dig the sound of it but I need more output and tightness. Also might get another for my Epiphone V.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bought a Duncan Distortion for my Aria V. Dig the sound of it but I need more output and tightness. Also might get another for my Epiphone V.


You need more tightness out of a Duncan Distortion? What...?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

black hipshot bridge/tuners for my gold sparkle build


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You need more tightness out of a Duncan Distortion? What...?



No, I mean the stock pickup.  Was an overwound PAF that sounded pretty good but wasn't as tight as I wanted. So I got the DD to replace it.


----------



## mnemonic

Won an AMT R2 on eBay and it arrived today. Sounds really good I'm kinda blown away how good it sounds into my 2/50/2 > Zilla 2x12. 

It holds its own against the recto models in my axe fx II, with an overdrive and EQ pedal it would be a legit rig.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Won an AMT R2 on eBay and it arrived today. Sounds really good I'm kinda blown away how good it sounds into my 2/50/2 > Zilla 2x12.
> 
> It holds its own against the recto models in my axe fx II, with an overdrive and EQ pedal it would be a legit rig.



Cool that it sounds great. One of these days I will finally check out a P2 or R2, lol. I am really curious about them. Do you find them overly smooth, or more aggressive?

I got a Caline English Man today. It is a legit chunky mid-gain Marshall sounding pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Im curious about the R2 as well. I got some variety with the Theta and R2, but since I had to sell my Triple Recto ( )I'd like to try the R2 to hold me off.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> Cool that it sounds great. One of these days I will finally check out a P2 or R2, lol. I am really curious about them. Do you find them overly smooth, or more aggressive?
> 
> I got a Caline English Man today. It is a legit chunky mid-gain Marshall sounding pedal.



The R2 gets pretty aggressive especially with a boost, so no issues with it being overly smooth. 

It has a ton of bottom end and gain on tap. Definatley more gain than the axe fx recto models.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, I mean the stock pickup.  Was an overwound PAF that sounded pretty good but wasn't as tight as I wanted. So I got the DD to replace it.


Ohhh. Okay, that makes more sense. I was like "Jesus, I understand a tight tone can be great for some things, but how fucking tight do you need it? A DD is about as tight as you need it before it gets obnoxious and stale."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mnemonic said:


> Won an AMT R2 on eBay and it arrived today. Sounds really good I'm kinda blown away how good it sounds into my 2/50/2 > Zilla 2x12.
> 
> It holds its own against the recto models in my axe fx II, with an overdrive and EQ pedal it would be a legit rig.


With the EQ after the R2, I'd dial it in like a Mark series amp. More mids and less bass from the preamp, then more bass and treble from the EQ pedal. May not even need the overdrive to boost the tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ohhh. Okay, that makes more sense. I was like "Jesus, I understand a tight tone can be great for some things, but how fucking tight do you need it? A DD is about as tight as you need it before it gets obnoxious and stale."





Yeah, even I dialed back how tight I get my tones.  But I still like having a tight, bright pickup. But since I don't want to fuck with the electronics too much in this guitar, I'll keep it passive. And even might go passive in my other V as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, even I dialed back how tight I get my tones.  But I still like having a tight, bright pickup. But since I don't want to fuck with the electronics too much in this guitar, I'll keep it passive. And even might go passive in my other V as well.


Cool. I like a tight tone now and then, while other times I want to be able to have a broader, husky tone.


----------



## getowned7474

Been wanting to try out some new Overdrive and boosts/eq on the cheap (I usually build my own pedals with veroboard or perfboard) but don't have a ton of spare time with a heavy course load at college. I decided to compromise and buy a few PCB's from Aion electronics so I can make a couple quick and clean builds since it's faster than vero or perf. I went with the Klon circuit which I'm adding a rotary switch for input capacitors like on the EQD Palisades. I also got the BBE sonic stomp circuit, which seems super cool. It has switches to shift the frequency ranges as well as a midrange control. It might make for a solid clean boost with the different frequency options to tailor the sound.

Right now the plan is to use the Klone with what is essentially a tight/bass control as my main boost and then use the Lumin (sonic stomp) to beef up my strat tone when I need it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cool. I like a tight tone now and then, while other times I want to be able to have a broader, husky tone.



I do agree, which is why I like the pickup in the V. Honestly, even with my Theta, I'm getting a VERY convincing Van Halen-esque brown sound. Got a very fat low end that stays tight, and a VERY searing, bright top end. 

Definitely gonna keep the pickup. Probably gonna put it in my Tremonti SE because of the trem and sell the Tremonti pickup.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do agree, which is why I like the pickup in the V. Honestly, even with my Theta, I'm getting a VERY convincing Van Halen-esque brown sound. Got a very fat low end that stays tight, and a VERY searing, bright top end.
> 
> Definitely gonna keep the pickup. Probably gonna put it in my Tremonti SE because of the trem and sell the Tremonti pickup.


Nice. I have a few things to get a nice Plexi/800 style crunch.


----------



## MoonJelly

Better go Full Shred


----------



## purpledc

I would like to get a more versatile overdrive. Something that nails the TS808 but can do other things as well. I also need to get some type of rail single coil to replace the true velvet. I just need odds and ends these days to tweak the gear that will hopefully last me a long time. I do also want to buy an older Ibanez prestige RG.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nice. I have a few things to get a nice Plexi/800 style crunch.



Reminds me... Need to get that Ramble Drive or BE-OD.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reminds me... Need to get that Ramble Drive or BE-OD.


The Golden Brownie by XVIVE sounds really fucking awesome. Different than either, but sounds awesome nonetheless. Though, if you mean as a preamp, I don't think either are meant for that.

Here's a demo from someone I message from time to time, and he's super cool. He also does a bunch of Lynch lessons on YouTube that I enjoy watching. I'm sure you guys will think he's cringy or whatever, but I don't really care. He's awesome as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cool. I like a tight tone now and then, while other times I want to be able to have a broader, husky tone.



I have gotten to the point where I like chunky tones instead of super tight. Something like a Duncan Custom into a Tubescreamer, into a Recto. It still has the sharp pick attack, but still loads of chunky bottom.



I did finally order a HM300  I also ordered a second Caline Orange Burst. The original is kind of dark and smooth, so I wanna play with the circuit to make it bright, clanky, and aggressive.


----------



## oniduder

i think i'm going to finally pull trigger on a Tapp amp, suck it mofos,


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Next purchase is probably going to be my guitar being fixed. 

My Epi Goth V's trem route needs to be re-drilled.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

oniduder said:


> i think i'm going to finally pull trigger on a Tapp amp, suck it mofos,


More knobs than a Shrapnel artist sausage fest concert.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

purpledc said:


> I would like to get a more versatile overdrive. Something that nails the TS808 but can do other things as well. I also need to get some type of rail single coil to replace the true velvet. I just need odds and ends these days to tweak the gear that will hopefully last me a long time. I do also want to buy an older Ibanez prestige RG.


the demon tubescreamer is a cheap ts808/ts9 clone but it's pretty versatile. otherwise the sd805 is pretty good from what i hear. If you want an aggressive od then the 808x is really good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> the demon tubescreamer is a cheap ts808/ts9 clone but it's pretty versatile. otherwise the sd805 is pretty good from what i hear.


The 805 is killer.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

purpledc said:


> I would like to get a more versatile overdrive. Something that nails the TS808 but can do other things as well. I also need to get some type of rail single coil to replace the true velvet. I just need odds and ends these days to tweak the gear that will hopefully last me a long time. I do also want to buy an older Ibanez prestige RG.



cmatmods Signa Drive  I had one for a while and loved it. It's a pretty true 808 circuit, but with the added bonus of a couple of different clipping options and the option to run it at 18v for more headroom. It can get cleaner or way nastier than a normal 808. I only sold mine because I got a JHS Double Barrel (V3) that has the same "808 with clipping options" thing as well as a whole second Bluesbreaker style drive in the same enclosure.

The 805 is a sick overdrive for sure, but doesn't get as aggressive for heavy rhythm playing as a regular 808. I use mine for leads and for adding some crunch over a clean channel


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> cmatmods Signa Drive  I had one for a while and loved it. It's a pretty true 808 circuit, but with the added bonus of a couple of different clipping options and the option to run it at 18v for more headroom. It can get cleaner or way nastier than a normal 808. I only sold mine because I got a JHS Double Barrel (V3) that has the same "808 with clipping options" thing as well as a whole second Bluesbreaker style drive in the same enclosure.
> 
> The 805 is a sick overdrive for sure, but doesn't get as aggressive for heavy rhythm playing as a regular 808. I use mine for leads and for adding some crunch over a clean channel


Is the morning glory side based on a bluesbreaker?


----------



## purpledc

KnightBrolaire said:


> the demon tubescreamer is a cheap ts808/ts9 clone but it's pretty versatile. otherwise the sd805 is pretty good from what i hear. If you want an aggressive od then the 808x is really good.


The 808x is what I have right now. I will look into the others. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Shask

purpledc said:


> The 808x is what I have right now. I will look into the others. Thanks for the suggestion.



If you can solder, the BYOC Overdrive 2 has pretty much every mod you can do to a Tubescreamer.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is the morning glory side based on a bluesbreaker?



From what I've read, yes. cmatmods also does a Bluesbreaker style drive called the Butah


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shask said:


> If you can solder, the BYOC Overdrive 2 has pretty much every mod you can do to a Tubescreamer.


it's sold out right now.


----------



## USMarine75

oniduder said:


> i think i'm going to finally pull trigger on a Tapp amp, suck it mofos,



Why does the Tapp Amps website say he doesn't sell amps?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I caved in.

Bought a fucking Marvel Drive.  The V3 version.

Kept having 2nd thoughts... but I had the money in my Paypal from a reverb sale, so I went ahead and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Why does the Tapp Amps website say he doesn't sell amps?


Because you only temporarily rent them. One does not simply by a Tapp.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I caved in.
> 
> Bought a fucking Marvel Drive.  The V3 version.
> 
> Kept having 2nd thoughts... but I had the money in my Paypal from a reverb sale, so I went ahead and finally pulled the trigger.


A friend traded me his J Rockett 10 Ton Hammer. I wish I knew more hair metal so I could have tested some Ratt, Motley Crue, Warrant, Britny Fox, Black N Blue, and Cinderella with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A friend traded me his J Rockett 10 Ton Hammer. I wish I knew more hair metal so I could have tested some Ratt, Motley Crue, Warrant, Britny Fox, Black N Blue, and Cinderella with it.



I got that Mooer 005 pedal still coming. Being shipped from Canada (got it cheap there), it's gonna take awhile, but I feel like it'll do the hair metal sound no problem. 

I got the Marvel specifically so I can get that AC/DC style JMP/Plexi crunch. Kinda curious how well it'll take my SD-1, though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got that Mooer 005 pedal still coming. Being shipped from Canada (got it cheap there), it's gonna take awhile, but I feel like it'll do the hair metal sound no problem.
> 
> I got the Marvel specifically so I can get that AC/DC style JMP/Plexi crunch. Kinda curious how well it'll take my SD-1, though.


I use my Animal for the AC/DC to Van Halen stuff. My 805 sounds great with the Animal and 10 Ton Hammer. The 10 Ton Hammer is particularly obscene. 

As for the 005, it seems promising, but I didn't like the super tiny knobs on such a small pedal. The Marvel Drive sounds great, but I'm not sure how it'll work out as a preamp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I use my Animal for the AC/DC to Van Halen stuff. My 805 sounds great with the Animal and 10 Ton Hammer. The 10 Ton Hammer is particularly obscene.
> 
> As for the 005, it seems promising, but I didn't like the super tiny knobs on such a small pedal. The Marvel Drive sounds great, but I'm not sure how it'll work out as a preamp.



I didn't do enough research on the 10 Ton Hammer. Just bought the Marvel since it was cheap enough. 

I don't mind the tiny knobs. I'm a set-it-and-forget-it kinda guy. As for the pedal being a preamp; I'll just run it into the 005's/Theta's clean channel.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't do enough research on the 10 Ton Hammer. Just bought the Marvel since it was cheap enough.
> 
> I don't mind the tiny knobs. I'm a set-it-and-forget-it kinda guy. As for the pedal being a preamp; I'll just run it into the 005's/Theta's clean channel.


Ah, cool. How much was the Marvel? The 005 has a clean channel? I didn't know that.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I caved in.
> 
> Bought a fucking Marvel Drive.  The V3 version.
> 
> Kept having 2nd thoughts... but I had the money in my Paypal from a reverb sale, so I went ahead and finally pulled the trigger.



Excellent choice.... you'll love it. Only reason I didn't keep it is that I already have a few Plexi pedals I'm already in love with.

I ended up pulling the trigger on a Big Rock Pro, because I'm already so close to having 30 OD/dirt pedals... so why not. lol

tl;dr does Boss make an ES-30?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah, cool. How much was the Marvel? The 005 has a clean channel? I didn't know that.



$150. In mint condition and basically never touched. Cheapest I've seen one in that condition.

It has a clean/crunch channel that seems to get very pristine.





USMarine75 said:


> Excellent choice.... you'll love it. Only reason I didn't keep it is that I already have a few Plexi pedals I'm already in love with.



Well this'll be my first amp-in-a-box deal (besides the 005 which will be here next week), so lets hope for the best. Heard nothing but good things, though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Excellent choice.... you'll love it. Only reason I didn't keep it is that I already have a few Plexi pedals I'm already in love with.
> 
> I ended up pulling the trigger on a Big Rock Pro, because I'm already so close to having 30 OD/dirt pedals... so why not. lol
> 
> tl;dr does Boss make an ES-30?


Should've gotten the TDP as well. I love the BRP and TDP.


----------



## USMarine75

I already have a Tight Drive Jr


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> I already have a Tight Drive Jr


You should've gotten a TDP.


----------



## USMarine75

Why?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Why?


Because with the TDP, you can get more 70s up to 1959 Marshall tones, while the BRP picks up from there. I think the BRP can kinda do Soldano-ish stuff as well.


----------



## lewis

well apart from a new incoming guitar. I want a nice solid but cheap rack poweramp for my setup.
Going to go Harley Benton GPA400.

anyone have one and know how good they are?


----------



## oniduder

USMarine75 said:


> Why does the Tapp Amps website say he doesn't sell amps?



he sells to the US but not in the EU because of legal mumbo jumbo i don't understand, it's a "hobby" in the EU and he can sell anywhere else

as for knobs, i am a giant knob head, waka waka


----------



## Axiom451

My next purchase is most likely gonna be a new Bridge pickup for my 6 to replace the Stock one.
Wanted to change it for months now but never did.
Thinking of an EMG81


----------



## lewis

AxiomXIII said:


> My next purchase is most likely gonna be a new Bridge pickup for my 6 to replace the Stock one.
> Wanted to change it for months now but never did.
> Thinking of an EMG81


Im such an 81 advocate!.
If you want a tried and tested 81 tone but to also allow it to give you something different too, pair it with one of EMG's knobs. They do plenty which change the tonal qualities. 

For example If I want a super super twangy, almost single coil tone out of an 81, I can get the RPC knob which cuts lows and boosts highs at the same time.
Then just roll it completely off to go back to a normal 81 sound


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm thinking about the MXR 5150 now. When cranked it sound like a 5153, but when dialed back it surprisingly sounds like Eddies old variaced plexi. Might get the MXR down the road and compare it to the Mooer


----------



## narad

This new Friedman BE-50 with a ton of knobs is looking like a top contender...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, that Mooer 005 pedal isn't as good as I hoped.  It sounds good and tight, but not as grindy and aggressive as my Theta pedal, which just roars like crazy. 

The clean channel sounds INSANELY good though. Might just keep it for that and have an all-in-one pedalboard.


----------



## getowned7474

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, that Mooer 005 pedal isn't as good as I hoped.  It sounds good and tight, but not as grindy and aggressive as my Theta pedal, which just roars like crazy.
> 
> The clean channel sounds INSANELY good though. Might just keep it for that and have an all-in-one pedalboard.



That's interesting I had assumed the clean would be really bland on those.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The clean is probably a generic clean. And by generic, I mean every pedal has the same clean channel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When I say insanely good, I mean compared to my Theta which has a pretty bad clean channel.  Only thing I find the "clean" is good for is tweaking it to be slightly gritty and using it as a TS-style boost. 

I like it, though. With a chorus and delay it sounds really nice. So, I decided to buy a super-cheap mixer pedal and will use it to go direct w/ the on-board IR and the Theta going to my Torpedo Live.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I say insanely good, I mean compared to my Theta which has a pretty bad clean channel.  Only thing I find the "clean" is good for is tweaking it to be slightly gritty and using it as a TS-style boost.
> 
> I like it, though. With a chorus and delay it sounds really nice. So, I decided to buy a super-cheap mixer pedal and will use it to go direct w/ the on-board IR and the Theta going to my Torpedo Live.


What chorus?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What chorus?



MXR Analog Chorus. And a TC Flashback Mini delay.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> MXR Analog Chorus. And a TC Flashback Mini delay.


The Analog Chorus is great. I have the Zakk Wylde version.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Analog Chorus is great. I have the Zakk Wylde version.



Dude I fucking love the Analog Chorus.  I find it's the closest and cheapest thing to the JC120 chorus sound besides an old Boss CE1.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude I fucking love the Analog Chorus.  I find it's the closest and cheapest thing to the JC120 chorus sound besides an old Boss CE1.


This. Sounds perfect with my Le Clean (which isn't all that Le Clean on the second, most usable channel) for doing Dream Warriors. I also like it with gain sometimes. What settings do you use?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This. Sounds perfect with my Le Clean (which isn't all that Le Clean on the second, most usable channel) for doing Dream Warriors. I also like it with gain sometimes. What settings do you use?


I go over-the-top with mine. Literally every-fucking-thing is dimed on the pedal. Only thing that isn't is the rate knob, which is set to around 8 - 9:00 to get a slow, deep sound. Think modern Metallica chorus. Sometime I'll dial back the depth as well for more "subtlety"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I go over-the-top with mine. Literally every-fucking-thing is dimed on the pedal. Only thing that isn't is the rate knob, which is set to around 8 - 9:00 to get a slow, deep sound. Think modern Metallica chorus. Sometime I'll dial back the depth as well for more "subtlety"


Ah I see. I set low and depth all the way up, high at 10:00, rate between 8:00 and 10:00, and I fuck with level. Sometimes lower, sometimes higher. Level and depth are the only knobs I mess with for the most part, though sometimes I raise high to about 1:00-2:00.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah I see. I set low and depth all the way up, high at 10:00, rate between 8:00 and 10:00, and I fuck with level. Sometimes lower, sometimes higher. Level and depth are the only knobs I mess with for the most part, though sometimes I raise high to about 1:00-2:00.


 I never mess with the EQ. I keep them all the way up so I don't cut any of the EQ. I like a bright clean with a lot of body. I'll also keep the level dimed, but if I wanna mess with how much chorus is in the signal, I'll mess with the rate and depth.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never mess with the EQ. I keep them all the way up so I don't cut any of the EQ. I like a bright clean with a lot of body. I'll also keep the level dimed, but if I wanna mess with how much chorus is in the signal, I'll mess with the rate and depth.


I have the high lower so it doesn't sound as obnoxious with gain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I have the high lower so it doesn't sound as obnoxious with gain.



Aah, that makes sense. Well when I want a chorus'd overdrive, I'll use my MXR Flanger or Digitech Whammy set to minor detune. My Analog Chorus is strictly clean.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aah, that makes sense. Well when I want a chorus'd overdrive, I'll use my MXR Flanger or Digitech Whammy set to minor detune. My Analog Chorus is strictly clean.


I see. My flanger is more pronounced and generally set to the Unchained setting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I see. My flanger is more pronounced and generally set to the Unchained setting.



At the moment, mine is right now. But I finally remembered the unchained setting (plot twist: it isn't everything-at-11 ) and I like to sometimes set it to where it's more chorusy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At the moment, mine is right now. But I finally remembered the unchained setting (plot twist: it isn't everything-at-11 ) and I like to sometimes set it to where it's more chorusy.


I don't know if it's the unchained setting, but EVH sets his on his pedalboard at 11:00 for everything except for Regen, which he dimes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't know if it's the unchained setting, but EVH sets his on his pedalboard at 11:00 for everything except for Regen, which he dimes.



When I go for the Unchained/ATBL setting, I set the rate to ~9:00, which sounds more spot on to me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I go for the Unchained/ATBL setting, I set the rate to ~9:00, which sounds more spot on to me.


Might be more spot on, but 11:00/11:00/11:00/5:00 is what Eddie uses on his pedal.


----------



## Shask

Got my second Caline Orange Burst. It is really weird because my original is kind of dark and smooth, and this one is more bright, crunchy, and tight. It is basically what I expected the first one to sound like  I mean it is not dramatic, but noticeable.

I bought the second one to mod to be brighter and more upper-mid heavy, but now I am thinking I will mod the first one I have. I thought about comparing them part-by-part also, because it is just weird they are so different. I mean, I can kind of dial them in the same by varying the knobs, but there are still differences.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I see. My flanger is more pronounced and generally set to the Unchained setting.



I have the Joyo Flanger, and I like it set pretty subtle. Going for more of the Pink Floyd type subtle Flanging, or Machine Head style Flanging.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aah, that makes sense. Well when I want a chorus'd overdrive, I'll use my MXR Flanger or Digitech Whammy set to minor detune. My Analog Chorus is strictly clean.



I have been listening to Nirvana a lot lately, and it is making me want a Polychorus, lol. Love some of the totally whacked out sounds he made with that thing.

I have an EHX Small Clone for the Come As You Are type thing. I have an old DOD FX65 that is very subtle. I recently got the Caline Ultra Chorus which is kind of somewhere in between those two. I think it is suppose to be CE-2 based.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I have been listening to Nirvana a lot lately, and it is making me want a Polychorus, lol. Love some of the totally whacked out sounds he made with that thing.
> 
> I have an EHX Small Clone for the Come As You Are type thing. I have an old DOD FX65 that is very subtle. I recently got the Caline Ultra Chorus which is kind of somewhere in between those two. I think it is suppose to be CE-2 based.


I had a DOD FX60. Had to sell it because it was so subtle and was a tone suck. The Analog chorus, I feel, can cop the FX60/CE1/CE2 sounds _and more. _

I just fucking love MXR.  Literally half my pedalboard is Dunlop/MXR, and will probably have more if I get the 5150 OD and the Deluxe Carbon Copy.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had a DOD FX60. Had to sell it because it was so subtle and was a tone suck. The Analog chorus, I feel, can cop the FX60/CE1/CE2 sounds _and more. _
> 
> I just fucking love MXR.  Literally half my pedalboard is Dunlop/MXR, and will probably have more if I get the 5150 OD and the Deluxe Carbon Copy.



I used to use the FX65 more when I had more tube amps, and I used it to split the signal to 2 amps. It was great for adding some space, without sounding like Chorus.

MXR makes good stuff. I wouldn't mind having more of them. I thought that 5150 pedal looked cool also. I have been into bass stuff lately also, and they have a few cool looking bass compressors and preamps.

I will probably build a BYOC Mega Chorus and Vibrato eventually. It seems like a unit for pushing to the limits of weird sounds.


----------



## coupe89

MXR pedals are so heavy for their size.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

coupe89 said:


> MXR pedals are so heavy for their size.



One of the lightest pedals I've ever owned was my Custom Badass OD. Like, it SHOCKED me how light it was. It thought it was fake.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

coupe89 said:


> MXR pedals are so heavy for their size.


Probably because the metal enclosures are quality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, I gotta say after messing with IRs and the EQ in my Torpedo, I'm diggin the Mooer much more now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I gotta say after messing with IRs and the EQ in my Torpedo, I'm diggin the Mooer much more now.


What IR are you pairing it with? And are you using the power amp simulation?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What IR are you pairing it with? And are you using the power amp simulation?


 
lolzgreg's Recto V30 impulse with some extra midrange EQ'd in. And no, not using the power amp.

It's like comparing the OG 5150 to the 5153. My Theta sounds like a smoother take on the 5150. Has that muddy but growly as fuck low midrange. Imagine if you solid-statified a 5150. Would need a boost for lower tunings. The 5153 has more high mids and treble, is more scooped, and is tighter than a nun.

Oh, and the Duncan in the Aria fucking riiiiiips. Kills with both the Theta and Mooer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> lolzgreg's Recto V30 impulse with some extra midrange EQ'd in. And no, not using the power amp.
> 
> It's like comparing the OG 5150 to the 5153. My Theta sounds like a smoother take on the 5150. Has that muddy but growly as fuck low midrange. Imagine if you solid-statified a 5150. Would need a boost for lower tunings. The 5153 has more high mids and treble, is more scooped, and is tighter than a nun.
> 
> Oh, and the Duncan in the Aria fucking riiiiiips. Kills with both the Theta and Mooer.


Technically, isn't the way Eddie uses the 5150s part solid state anyways? He still uses the H&H power amps.

Is it the Duncan Distortion?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Technically, isn't the way Eddie uses the 5150s part solid state anyways? He still uses the H&H power amps.
> 
> Is it the Duncan Distortion?



Isn't that just for a WDW deal? IIRC he runs some Roland and Lexicon units and uses the H&H's for the wet signals and uses a bone-dry 5153 in the middle. 

And yeah. Still my favorite passive pickup.  For awhile it was the Tremonti Treble, but I feel like it has this cocked-wah, bitey-as-fuck high mid sound that went from being perfectly cutting to harsh as fuck. So I puilled it out, am selling it, and taking the PAF I had in my Aria and replacing the Tremonti Treble I had in my PRS SE Tremonti Custom with it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't that just for a WDW deal? IIRC he runs some Roland and Lexicon units and uses the H&H's for the wet signals and uses a bone-dry 5153 in the middle.
> 
> And yeah. Still my favorite passive pickup.  For awhile it was the Tremonti Treble, but I feel like it has this cocked-wah, bitey-as-fuck high mid sound that went from being perfectly cutting to harsh as fuck. So I puilled it out, am selling it, and taking the PAF I had in my Aria and replacing the Tremonti Treble I had in my PRS SE Tremonti Custom with it.


I don't remember off hand, but I'm pretty sure the bone dry still uses a power amp, but I'll check.

The Distortion was great. I kinda wish I had kept it. I had it in two of my guitars with a Jazz in the neck and coil tap.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

According to the diagram in Guitar World, two speaker outs go to line taps.

Line tap one goes to a power amp, then a 212. Dry.

Line tap two goes to a dry 412 on one output, while the second goes to a Lexicon PCM 70 and two Rolands set differently. They go to a power amp, which goes to two wet cabs. What I don't get is how a speaker out can go to a power amp on two of the outputs from line taps, but a third out goes to a speaker cab without a power amp.


----------



## Axiom451

lewis said:


> Im such an 81 advocate!.
> If you want a tried and tested 81 tone but to also allow it to give you something different too, pair it with one of EMG's knobs. They do plenty which change the tonal qualities.
> 
> For example If I want a super super twangy, almost single coil tone out of an 81, I can get the RPC knob which cuts lows and boosts highs at the same time.
> Then just roll it completely off to go back to a normal 81 sound



Yea Im buying the Kit with the EMG wiring and knobs with it since the current wiring doesnt Support the EMG Adapter mechanic so I gotta rewire.
It's Solderless right?


----------



## lewis

AxiomXIII said:


> Yea Im buying the Kit with the EMG wiring and knobs with it since the current wiring doesnt Support the EMG Adapter mechanic so I gotta rewire.
> It's Solderless right?


yes, everything is completely solderless.
Does the kit also include a toggle/blade switch?. They do their own version of those solderless now too so you can completely re-wire a guitar with EMGs now without touching a soldering Iron. Which I love.

All companies should do this imo.


----------



## mnemonic

Soldeless system does seem really cool. Quick-connect pickups at the very least, is super convenient. 

I do kinda wonder if a soldeless plug makes as good a connection as a good solder joint though. Especially a series of a ton of quick connects vs solder connection. 

I suppose it isn't an issue for EMG's as there is a buffer right there in the pickup, so no problems. Passives don't have that though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> yes, everything is completely solderless.
> Does the kit also include a toggle/blade switch?. They do their own version of those solderless now too so you can completely re-wire a guitar with EMGs now without touching a soldering Iron. Which I love.
> 
> All companies should do this imo.


No, the switch is separate.


----------



## Thrashman

I've got an Aristides 060 order placed so that'd be my next purchase if you look at it that way, but I'll most likely get my hands on a new midi contrller for my Axe Fx before it arrives! Lking at the Behringer FCB1010.


----------



## lewis

Thrashman said:


> I've got an Aristides 060 order placed so that'd be my next purchase if you look at it that way, but I'll most likely get my hands on a new midi contrller for my Axe Fx before it arrives! Lking at the Behringer FCB1010.


do you just go direct with the Axe dude?. or do you run it through a poweramp into a mic'd cab?


----------



## Thrashman

lewis said:


> do you just go direct with the Axe dude?. or do you run it through a poweramp into a mic'd cab?


Direct most of the time, but if I'm doing smaller gigs in pubs etc. I use a Matrix GT1000FX poweramp into whatever cab they've got!


----------



## budda

I'm going to be getting on board the Elysian Pickups train once Adam is done building my order. Pretty stoked to see what new tones I can get out of my rig when that shows up


----------



## mnemonic

budda said:


> I'm going to be getting on board the Elysian Pickups train once Adam is done building my order. Pretty stoked to see what new tones I can get out of my rig when that shows up


What sort of wind are you going for?


----------



## lewis

budda said:


> I'm going to be getting on board the Elysian Pickups train once Adam is done building my order. Pretty stoked to see what new tones I can get out of my rig when that shows up


just seen they are on the hunt for artists to represent!.
You could maybe setup up with them. Give them a holla.

Their prices seem very reasonable.
Will await a NPD thread from you /


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got this today


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided my next guitar is gonna be a 7-string.

Any opinions on the Agile Intrepid Pros?


----------



## Konfyouzd

I've had an agile intrepid and an interceptor pro. I think they're nice guitars if you get a good one. They seem to have gotten a bit more consistent over time but I haven't played on in a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Konfyouzd said:


> I've had an agile intrepid and an interceptor pro. I think they're nice guitars if you get a good one. They seem to have gotten a bit more consistent over time but I haven't played on in a while.



Well they had the purple Intrepid 727 on sale ($100 off), so I grabbed it.


----------



## Shask

Some of you will remember me talking about trying to paint a BYOC Parametric EQ forever. Well.... FINALLY finished this thing today. The paint is still not as nice as I would like (a lot of marks, streaks, etc... in the clear), but overall, I think it looks decent. Good enough after stripping it 4 times, lol. Maybe next time I should try a satin clear, instead of a gloss clear.

It works pretty good! The treble controls didn't work at first, but found it easily. This will be a nice addition since there are not many Parametric EQ pedals out there. I had an old Furman PQ-3 years ago, so this is cool. Not super noisy overall, but noisier as a boost than after a distortion pedal, but that is to be expected.

Not sure which one I will build next. I do want to build more of them, and hopefully the painting will require less cursing, lol. I will probably get fancier with graphics on something with less knobs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Soldeless system does seem really cool. Quick-connect pickups at the very least, is super convenient.
> 
> I do kinda wonder if a soldeless plug makes as good a connection as a good solder joint though. Especially a series of a ton of quick connects vs solder connection.
> 
> I suppose it isn't an issue for EMG's as there is a buffer right there in the pickup, so no problems. Passives don't have that though.



Gibson uses solderless systems in some of their guitars. Seems to work well. The difference is Gibson uses Molex connectors, while EMG uses RE connectors.


----------



## budda

mnemonic said:


> What sort of wind are you going for?



It will be a "vintage hot" wind with an alnico IV magnet. I think it'll do the trick.



lewis said:


> just seen they are on the hunt for artists to represent!.
> You could maybe setup up with them. Give them a holla.
> 
> Their prices seem very reasonable.
> Will await a NPD thread from you /



I'll have a couple pics and a clean and dirty clip when I get it installed. And yes, I am working with Elysian to help spread the word


----------



## Jake

I just picked one of these up for $199 out the door. That seems incredibly low for an ESP even if it's an acoustic electric from the 90's 





Been quite some time since I've had an acoustic though so that'll be nice.


----------



## Nitrobattery

I've been eying the Suhr JM Pro for a while now.


----------



## rokket2005

^The new G&L Dohenys look really nice too. I'm hoping my local dealer gets a few in to try, cause I've wanted a JM for a few years.


----------



## Nitrobattery

rokket2005 said:


> ^The new G&L Dohenys look really nice too. I'm hoping my local dealer gets a few in to try, cause I've wanted a JM for a few years.



Those look great as well. A few months ago I made the mistake of trying a Suhr in a shop nearby....and ended up buying my first one. Now I'm deciding which guitars to sell to grab another one. Pro tip, don't try a Suhr. Your wallet will thank you.


----------



## Jake

Nitrobattery said:


> Those look great as well. A few months ago I made the mistake of trying a Suhr in a shop nearby....and ended up buying my first one. Now I'm deciding which guitars to sell to grab another one. Pro tip, don't try a Suhr. Your wallet will thank you.


I played a Suhr strat a few months ago and it's still haunting my dreams. Begging me to buy one. I may end up with a Modern soon enough though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ahh those life changing pieces of gear that make you contemplate selling the things you love haha


----------



## Leviathus

......So excited....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda want a cheap [like around 75 or less] Echoplex/tape echo type delay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, in my search for a pristine AF clean pedal, I ended up getting an AMT F1. Reviews make it seem like it's right up my alley as both a clean as hell preamp, and a pedal platform.

Plus, I think my Roland JC120 is falling apart, so it needs to go. Don't want to spend the money to get it fixed. Why not just go all-out and get a pedal preamp for my cleans, since I'm also doing it with my distortion?

With that... anyone wanna buy a Mooer 005?


----------



## rokket2005

Nitrobattery said:


> Those look great as well. A few months ago I made the mistake of trying a Suhr in a shop nearby....and ended up buying my first one. Now I'm deciding which guitars to sell to grab another one. Pro tip, don't try a Suhr. Your wallet will thank you.


I played a couple Suhrs a few years back back to back with some Andersons, and I think I liked the Andersons more. That said my current stable is all PRS and G&L, so I figure I'll stay the course. Not anytime soon though since I threw 3k at a new camera today.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, in my search for a pristine AF clean pedal, I ended up getting an AMT F1. Reviews make it seem like it's right up my alley as both a clean as hell preamp, and a pedal platform.
> 
> Plus, I think my Roland JC120 is falling apart, so it needs to go. Don't want to spend the money to get it fixed. Why not just go all-out and get a pedal preamp for my cleans, since I'm also doing it with my distortion?
> 
> *With that... anyone wanna buy a Mooer 005?*


_*That lasted long.*_ 

Didn't you JUST get that JC120 a couple months back? That's pretty bs.


----------



## tuttermuts

I have a little sister for my Sk-7 guitar ordered, talks should take place somewhere soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> _*That lasted long.*_
> 
> Didn't you JUST get that JC120 a couple months back? That's pretty bs.


Over A year ago. The chorus is letting out. Been in a pain in the ass to deal with, so I'm selling it. It's a vintage one so yeah. Wanna eventually save for a head version. But in the meantime I'll use a pedal preamp. 

The problem with the Mooer is then volume. It's surprisingly quiet. Big volume difference between it and the Theta.


----------



## Jake

rokket2005 said:


> I played a couple Suhrs a few years back back to back with some Andersons, and I think I liked the Andersons more. That said my current stable is all PRS and G&L, so I figure I'll stay the course. Not anytime soon though since I threw 3k at a new camera today.


An Anderson Drop Top also haunts my dreams to this day 

I would like to get one in the stable one day but also pretty much fully aboard the PRS train right now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

budda said:


> I'm going to be getting on board the Elysian Pickups train once Adam is done building my order. Pretty stoked to see what new tones I can get out of my rig when that shows up


more converts to the cult of elysian 

Also, pretty sure I'm gonna assemble an 80s supertele once I finish up my other 2 builds. One way or another something is getting painted road flare red.


----------



## stevexc

Just ordered the cheapest tuner pedal I could, pretty well. We'll see how she works out.


----------



## narad

There's something about shell pink + green guard that is so bad on paper but so perfect in my eyes:






Just trying to spec one out at a decent deal :cough:: any Suhr dealers reading this...)


----------



## Gravy Train

This’ll be here tomorrow 
View media item 344


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Got my second Caline Orange Burst. It is really weird because my original is kind of dark and smooth, and this one is more bright, crunchy, and tight. It is basically what I expected the first one to sound like  I mean it is not dramatic, but noticeable.
> 
> I bought the second one to mod to be brighter and more upper-mid heavy, but now I am thinking I will mod the first one I have. I thought about comparing them part-by-part also, because it is just weird they are so different. I mean, I can kind of dial them in the same by varying the knobs, but there are still differences.



I have the dark/smooth one apparently too. I had expected it to be more raspy like the BB it is supposed to be copied from, yet I found it to be totally unique and awesome! (It made me happy that it sounds absolutely nothing like my Xotic Soul Driven, too.)

I was wondering if there were any differences or if they were different versions, since I noticed when I was ordering mine that there were 3 different versions: curved script with 'Caline' at bottom, curved script with 'Overdrive' at bottom, and the outlined straight letter version. Just curious if yours are both the exact same design or no?


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> I have the dark/smooth one apparently too. I had expected it to be more raspy like the BB it is supposed to be copied from, yet I found it to be totally unique and awesome! (It made me happy that it sounds absolutely nothing like my Xotic Soul Driven, too.)
> 
> I was wondering if there were any differences or if they were different versions, since I noticed when I was ordering mine that there were 3 different versions: curved script with 'Caline' at bottom, curved script with 'Overdrive' at bottom, and the outlined straight letter version. Just curious if yours are both the exact same design or no?



Don't get me wrong, it is not THAT noticeable. They still sound like the same pedal, but I definitely notice one is a little fatter, and smoother. I mostly notice this when used as a booster (gain at 0, level about 1 oclock, EQ to taste....). You can dial them in similar once you start using them for gain.

I notice either of them bringing in the more raspy midrange when the gain is brought up a little. So, instead of having gain on 0, bring it up a notch to 8 oclock or so. That seems to make it seem more like a Tubescreamer boost. This makes sense to me, because usually a Tubescreamer has a 33K, 47K, or 51K resistor in series with the gain pot, and the BB Preamp has a 10K, so it makes sense that a little more resistance would kick in that circuit more.

I actually ordered a whole bunch of 1/8W resistors that will be here this weekend. Looking forward to seeing what I can do with this thing, lol.

I haven't read anything about circuit difference between the paints. If anything, I thought the older paint versions were older versions, and they were updated. Maybe the companies are just using old stock photos? Mine are the same, paint-wise. I got them from the same place, just a few months apart.

I actually couldn't sleep the other night, and took both apart. I didn't do any kind of in depth analysis or anything, but I just kind of compared values and such. Both appear to have the same values for parts, at least for the major parts. Some of them did look different, like different brands of caps or whatever for 1 or 2 of them. The better sounding one has cleaner soldering, so maybe there is a bad connection in the other one? Who knows. Nothing drastic stood out to me, so I can only assume it comes down to component tolerance, and cleaner soldering.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Got this noice pair of 2017 Gibson R9 LPs. Flamey.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ cant see the pics for some reason...


----------



## mnemonic

Imgur blocks hot linking on this site, you can't embed imgur links.

When I cliked 'reply' to the post, they loaded then, so maybe that's a loophole.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Do these work any better:




temporary image host




upload a photo




temporary image host




temporary image host




temporary image host

If they don't... trust me... they look really awesome.


----------



## mnemonic

Works for me. Looks awesome.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

mnemonic said:


> Works for me. Looks awesome.




Thanks... pic hosts always get blocked here only on SS.org, and not on other forums for some reason.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Those definitely worked holy crap


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Impulse bought a TC HoF Mini.  Since I'm not using the JC120 anymore, needed something simple and compact to provide reverb.


----------



## protest

Replacing the BE-OD I had to get rid of, picking up a Petrucci Wah, and a Voodoo lab Iso 5. 

Also finally finishing my Ikea pedal board that's been sitting around waiting for paint for like a year...don't go to school kids, it just gets in the way.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

protest said:


> Replacing the BE-OD I had to get rid of, picking up a Petrucci Wah, and a Voodoo lab Iso 5.
> 
> Also finally finishing my Ikea pedal board that's been sitting around waiting for paint for like a year...don't go to school kids, it just gets in the way.


Why'd you have to get rid of the Friedman?


----------



## protest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why'd you have to get rid of the Friedman?



It went with a bunch of other stuff to cover vet bills.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Replacing the BE-OD I had to get rid of, picking up a Petrucci Wah, and a Voodoo lab Iso 5.
> 
> Also finally finishing my Ikea pedal board that's been sitting around waiting for paint for like a year...don't go to school kids, it just gets in the way.



Yeah but when you get a job afterwards you'll be able to afford all the cool gear 

I also feel you on the vet bills, that was where my BE100 went...


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Yeah but when you get a job afterwards you'll be able to afford all the cool gear
> 
> I also feel you on the vet bills, that was where my BE100 went...



Haha true. I just remember sitting there before I did it thinking how much I liked college when I was 20, so graduate school would be cool... 

And yea man just thinking about moving a Friedman pains me. You got your JJ back though right?


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Haha true. I just remember sitting there before I did it thinking how much I liked college when I was 20, so graduate school would be cool...
> 
> And yea man just thinking about moving a Friedman pains me. You got your JJ back though right?



Yeah fortunately I was able to get the JJ back... it never ends though, we had both out cars go down this week so just had another couple grand go out in repairs so the gear fund is empty for the foreseeable future 

Might list my swamp ash fatback PRS Cu24 just to get some cash back in there...


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Yeah fortunately I was able to get the JJ back... it never ends though, we had both out cars go down this week so just had another couple grand go out in repairs so the gear fund is empty for the foreseeable future
> 
> Might list my swamp ash fatback PRS Cu24 just to get some cash back in there...



Ah man, that guitar is awesome. If you need to sell it but want it back, let me know. Depending on how much you want for it, I might be able to "rent" it from you for a few months.


----------



## Aso

If I can get the order corrected, I'm putting a deposit down on a Japan custom shop ESP


----------



## USMarine75

^ Bought one of these... impulse buy for sure. But hey, it's a pedal with a built in transformer... so why not lol. On a side note, this thing is HUGE.






^ My last "impulse" buy arrived today! I had put myself on the waitlist after watching a couple demos and then promptly forgot all about it. I received an email saying I had 2 days to decide if I still wanted it. After about 5 days I replied yes lol. It arrived about a day later! And holy cats, people! It is the best low/mid pedal I've ever played. It has something like 19 tone variations between the settings. I've never played a Trainwreck amp, so I can't say whether this sounds like one. This thing covers everything from vintage to moderately high gain Marshall tones. Touch sensitivity from hell, and absolutely singing leads. I'm not sure if it has to do with even and odd order harmonics, asymmetrical vs symmetrical clipping, etc, but this thing has that awesome quality where you can hit two notes and they blend together so smooth and musically, unlike a lot of amps and pedals that just sound kind of harsh. I figured I would try it and if I didn't like it would be the only one up on Reverb and I'd at least get back what I paid... but this thing is going nowhere!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Considering a Nazgul or Distortion bridge pickup for my new 7-string, or the EMTY Phase II set.

EDIT: And an eventual replacement for my AMT F-1. It's not as clean as I expected. A lot of my pickups are high-output and it causes it to distort.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> ^ My last "impulse" buy arrived today! I had put myself on the waitlist after watching a couple demos and then promptly forgot all about it. I received an email saying I had 2 days to decide if I still wanted it. After about 5 days I replied yes lol. It arrived about a day later! And holy cats, people! It is the best low/mid pedal I've ever played. It has something like 19 tone variations between the settings. I've never played a Trainwreck amp, so I can't say whether this sounds like one. This thing covers everything from vintage to moderately high gain Marshall tones. Touch sensitivity from hell, and absolutely singing leads. I'm not sure if it has to do with even and odd order harmonics, asymmetrical vs symmetrical clipping, etc, but this thing has that awesome quality where you can hit two notes and they blend together so smooth and musically, unlike a lot of amps and pedals that just sound kind of harsh. I figured I would try it and if I didn't like it would be the only one up on Reverb and I'd at least get back what I paid... but this thing is going nowhere!



That's pretty cool, had no idea Ethos was starting to put out other pedals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: And an eventual replacement for my AMT F-1. It's not as clean as I expected. A lot of my pickups are high-output and it causes it to distort.



Nevermind, I'm a fucking idiot. Was running a 9v power supply instead of a 12v and was pretty much Eddie Van Halening it.  Also got curious and ran a 18v power supply and it's even cleaner and louder, and hasn't caught fire... yet. Still will eventually get that preamp, though. The Shiftline Twin looks so fucking cool.

On top of that, also considering pedal power supplies. A combination of the 1spot Pro C12 and C7. Oh, and the Duncan EMTY set is a definite go. Also, the chrome hardware for my Explorer.


----------



## MoonJelly

I may be moving into my grandparents place for a bit to help take care of them. So a decent desktop amp that doesn't take up space. Vox Adio would fit in with the aesthetic of their place

But in seriousness I'll probably buy a low 1-5 watt head with an effects loop on it and that'll be my rig


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Looking for low wattage head or combo tube amp... also looking for 1-5wt. Something that does cleans very well and takes pedals nicely, like a '57 Custom Champ or Laney Cub or Supro 1606 or maybe a Micro Terror thru a PPC 108 cab... just dunno.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nevermind, I'm a fucking idiot. Was running a 9v power supply instead of a 12v and was pretty much Eddie Van Halening it.  Also got curious and ran a 18v power supply and it's even cleaner and louder, and hasn't caught fire... yet. Still will eventually get that preamp, though. The Shiftline Twin looks so fucking cool.
> 
> On top of that, also considering pedal power supplies. A combination of the 1spot Pro C12 and C7. Oh, and the Duncan EMTY set is a definite go. Also, the chrome hardware for my Explorer.



I'm not sure why but I never even thought of running my AMT pedals on 18 volts, I've been running on 12 volts since day-one since so many people said it sounded better than 9. 

I may need to try it out.


----------



## MoonJelly

High Plains Drifter said:


> Looking for low wattage head or combo tube amp... also looking for 1-5wt. Something that does cleans very well and takes pedals nicely, like a '57 Custom Champ or Laney Cub or Supro 1606 or maybe a Micro Terror thru a PPC 108 cab... just dunno.


I'm thinking a Micro Dark may be contender, but I'd like to have a loop. The Hotone Heart Attack is looking pretty cool to me.


----------



## exo

First post in this thread (I think?), and my next purchase is likely to be an Ibanez SR375m 5 string bass. 

I have a 405QM from around 2010 or so that I am really happy with, and am looking for something very similar for a drop C# tuning, rather than Bb standard/drop Ab........the 375m has the comfy SR5 neck profile, and the same pickups/electronics layout as my SR405qm, and seems like the right starting point.......


----------



## thraxil

MoonJelly said:


> I'm thinking a Micro Dark may be contender, but I'd like to have a loop. The Hotone Heart Attack is looking pretty cool to me.



Micro Dark does have a loop (Micro Terror doesn't). I have a Micro Dark and a Hotone Heart Attack. Like them both quite a lot. The only thing to keep in mind with the Heart Attack is that it doesn't do clean at all. It's full throttle recto gain or nothing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

looking at getting a mini cab like a 1x8 or so for my kemper.


----------



## MoonJelly

thraxil said:


> Micro Dark does have a loop (Micro Terror doesn't). I have a Micro Dark and a Hotone Heart Attack. Like them both quite a lot. The only thing to keep in mind with the Heart Attack is that it doesn't do clean at all. It's full throttle recto gain or nothing.


Maybe I'll get both 
Basically I want an FX loop to use with a looper or a beat buddy, that way you can loop something dirty over something clean, etc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> I'm not sure why but I never even thought of running my AMT pedals on 18 volts, I've been running on 12 volts since day-one since so many people said it sounded better than 9.
> 
> I may need to try it out.



I'm not sure how it would work with the higher-gain pedals. It helps with the F1 because it adds more clean headroom. If anything I'd imagine it'll tighten up the gain, but at the same time reduce the amount on tap.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not sure how it would work with the higher-gain pedals. It helps with the F1 because it adds more clean headroom. If anything I'd imagine it'll tighten up the gain, but at the same time reduce the amount on tap.



Yeah true, I have the K2 and R2 and both have way more gain than I'd ever need on tap.

One thing I don't like a lot is the clean channel on them, when I pick hard or leave my boost on, it doesn't sound that great, the breakup isn't so nice. But the main selling point of these pedals is the gain channel (which is awesome) and I'm also comparing it against my axe fx cleans. The Legends still have a decent clean.

I had opened my R2 when I got it but it's all SMD components so I can't read any of the values. I may email AMT later on and ask them how high of a voltage I can run before I risk burning out components. 

I think with most boost pedals its usually the electrolytic capacitors that can limit how much voltage you can use if they're rated too low. After that, probably transistors or OP amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Yeah true, I have the K2 and R2 and both have way more gain than I'd ever need on tap.
> 
> One thing I don't like a lot is the clean channel on them, when I pick hard or leave my boost on, it doesn't sound that great, the breakup isn't so nice. But the main selling point of these pedals is the gain channel (which is awesome) and I'm also comparing it against my axe fx cleans. The Legends still have a decent clean.
> 
> I had opened my R2 when I got it but it's all SMD components so I can't read any of the values. I may email AMT later on and ask them how high of a voltage I can run before I risk burning out components.
> 
> I think with most boost pedals its usually the electrolytic capacitors that can limit how much voltage you can use if they're rated too low. After that, probably transistors or OP amps.



I had the 18v power supply plugged in for a good few hours, and so far nothing has happened. IIRC A lot of pedals are meant to run at 9v, but can handle 18v and even sound better. I mean, I'm not sure if the AMTs can handle it in the long run, but it's a good idea to find out.

I'm still eyeing the Shiftline. Talked to someone about it and they say it has much more headroom than the AMT pedals. But in the meantime the AMT @ 18v runs fine.

EDIT: And NOW I'm considering the Ethos Clean II.  This is difficult. 

Anyone have any experience with both?


----------



## buriedoutback

gear gods did a review of the electro-harmonix battalion and it sounded pretty good. sort-of a poor mans dark glass b7k but obviously not as good sounding. it has a gate and compressor so that's nice. i might get one to complete my bass rig that i don't play cause i'm not in a band playing bass but hope to be some day...


----------



## SalsaWood

Coming back from Axe FX to a Friedman Runt 20. Month or so away I think.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I may get a Boden 7 classic when they drop the tremolo version.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got impatient AF and ended up buying the parts for the Epi 1984. Found a ToM+Gotoh Tailpiece combo for cheap, so I grabbed it. Also ordered a chrome set of knobs, and a set of Hipshot Classic Locking Tuners. Wanted to go authentic and get Grover Mini Rotomatics, but I much prefer Hipshot tuners. Also instead of getting a white/chrome switch tip, I painted my black switch tip white and replaced the black ring for a chrome one. So yeah. That's gonna be done eventually. 

Aaaafter that, it's either saving for the EMTY set for my 7-string, a TrueTone Onespot CS12 and/or CS7, or either an Ethos Clean II or Shiftline Twin MkII.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Been on a spree lately, getting a little ridiculous, really. Just got my dear old reverse head Jackson SL2H back, right after finding a great trans black Sl2H-MAH. Well can't let them go, can I? Then I got a '95 San Dimas which I didn't like, so I sold one for a change. All clear right? 

Nah - now I have a trans blue RG8670 on the way. I was supposed to be all set, but damn - this is the guitar I've been looking for for years. Gave it 2 seconds and closed the deal, so now I'm back at 10 guitars when I have room for 7 max.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably some guitar bridges/tuners for my explorer and superstrat builds. still trying to decide if I should do a road flare red tele or go with a more modern shape for that color.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> That's pretty cool, had no idea Ethos was starting to put out other pedals.



And it's not $500 either


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> And it's not $500 either



To be fair the $500 ones are pretty much a Dumble head in a box including poweramp with solid state components replacing the tubes (would guess jfets but have never really looked into it) 

So it's not like it's a $500 TS808


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> To be fair the $500 ones are pretty much a Dumble head in a box including poweramp with solid state components replacing the tubes (would guess jfets but have never really looked into it)
> 
> So it's not like it's a $500 TS808



Yeah the Ethos II (much like the Petty John stuff and the Gurus 1959 Doubledecker) sounds nice and legit and all, but dang if $500 for such subtlety of tone seems... um... pricey. I guess if you are truly using the Ethos II (and others) as your preamp then $500 is more than reasonable. But I have some A level tonesnob pedal platforms, so I'd like to partially retain the underlying tone, you know, as I blast it with hot-rodded Marshall goodness lol.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My next purchase will be a new neck for my Fender MiM Jazz 5, since the truss rod bolt broke all the way off


----------



## Decipher

Decipher said:


> Been thinking about some purchases here very soon..... Just been holding off deciding priority and with the Canadian dollar taking a dive the past few months gear has become a bit more expensive.....
> 1.) Dunlop DCR2-SR w/ switchless pedal - I miss having a wah and since I can't decided on which model to get and my quest to go all rack I might as well just get the "ultimate" one and be good for ever haha.
> 2.) RJM Mini Line Mixer - I've just been holding off to see when Mesa's gonna release their MIDI/pro audio line (that Mario from Axess Electronics has been designing and trialing). I'm hoping they'll be doing a small mixer but may have to bite the bullet and just get the RJM.
> 3.) TC Electronic Polytune II Blacklight - now that I got another band on the go I need a tuner on my board.
> 4.) Voodoo Lab Pedal Power ISO-5 to go underneath my pedalboard to power the new tuner.
> 5.) Seymour Duncan Retribution 7's for my Ibanez K-7 - been procrastinating on this..... As I need to route the cavities a bit deeper. Really just need to do it and be done with it.


Update to this last post of mine...... Got myself the RJM Mini Line Mixer around New Years as it went on a special price. Love it. Picked up another MXR EVH Phase 90 and TC Electronic Shaker used locally (with intent to not sell again lol). Also picked up the Digitech FreqOUT the past month and it's pretty much satisfied my GAS for now.

Only thing I need to get while the Canadian Dollar is getting stronger right now is a set of Seymour Duncan Blackouts with Black Chrome covers to throw in my RGD2120Z.


----------



## stevexc

Fuck I think I'm gonna get a JS32 Rhoads next.


----------



## mnemonic

Got all the remaining parts and 30 volt power supply so I was able to finish building my TC Electronic Integrated Preamp clone. 

Sounds awesome, exactly like the original, and worked first time which is a shocker. Thread incoming once I get home and take a decent picture.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Got all the remaining parts and 30 volt power supply so I was able to finish building my TC Electronic Integrated Preamp clone.
> 
> Sounds awesome, exactly like the original, and worked first time which is a shocker. Thread incoming once I get home and take a decent picture.


Awesome! Was that the Veroboard version?


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> Got all the remaining parts and 30 volt power supply so I was able to finish building my TC Electronic Integrated Preamp clone.
> 
> Sounds awesome, exactly like the original, and worked first time which is a shocker. Thread incoming once I get home and take a decent picture.



Very cool, looking forward to the thread 

My pedal projects have been slow going lately but I'm planning to do one with a 25v charge pump built in at some point. Got the enclosure and pots here, just need to finish the current project and get the rest of the parts ordered.


----------



## Shask

Mine is not as exciting, but I took a Caline Orange Burst, and modded it so it has a tone control permanently set about 2 oclock, and reduced the LPF to cut off about 1100hz instead of 730hz, so that gives it more upper mids in the 1000hz-3000hz range giving it more attack, bite, clank, etc.... I also increased the bass capacitor in the clipping section because those changes made it sound a little too thin in the lows.

I got about 200 1/8W resistors in the process, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up buying a 2nd hand 1spot Pro CS12. Also need to get parts to raise my pedal board to make it fit underneath.


----------



## Nicki

For me, it will be either an Orange Dark Terror or a Jackson SLATXSDQ3-7 in purple.


----------



## mnemonic

technomancer said:


> Very cool, looking forward to the thread
> 
> My pedal projects have been slow going lately but I'm planning to do one with a 25v charge pump built in at some point. Got the enclosure and pots here, just need to finish the current project and get the rest of the parts ordered.






Shask said:


> Awesome! Was that the Veroboard version?



Cheers guys, thread here with my thoughts on it: 

http://sevenstring.org/threads/new-home-made-pedal-day-tc-pre-clone.325166/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> Mine is not as exciting, but I took a Caline Orange Burst, and modded it so it has a tone control permanently set about 2 oclock, and reduced the LPF to cut off about 1100hz instead of 730hz, so that gives it more upper mids in the 1000hz-3000hz range giving it more attack, bite, clank, etc.... I also increased the bass capacitor in the clipping section because those changes made it sound a little too thin in the lows.
> 
> I got about 200 1/8W resistors in the process, lol.


That sounds interesting. Wouldn't mind buying a modded Orange Burst along similar lines from you if the price was right.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That sounds interesting. Wouldn't mind buying a modded Orange Burst along similar lines from you if the price was right.



I forgot I also added another diode for an asymmetrical clipping section similar to a SD-1.

It's not that hard, I could tell you what to change if you buy one. It is just typical Tubescreamer mods, nothing magical, lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I forgot I also added another diode for an asymmetrical clipping section similar to a SD-1.
> 
> It's not that hard, I could tell you what to change if you buy one. It is just typical Tubescreamer mods, nothing magical, lol.


I don't have a soldering iron and my abilities were amateur at best when I did have one. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## mnemonic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't have a soldering iron and my abilities were amateur at best when I did have one. Thanks anyways though.



Soldering is easy once you get some practice in. I had only done pickup swaps before the recent pedals I did. Also I'm still using a cheapo £5 soldering iron that sucks, and I really ought to invest in a good one. 

There's plenty of good tutorials on YouTube that show basic technique. You can grab a broken piece of electronics and practice removing and resoldering parts. 

Personally I think working with a PCB is easier than pickup swaps.


----------



## ESPImperium

Life is expensive at the moment, new Sony A6300 camera, gig tickets to see Shania Twain (I do Country, I don't feel any shame) and now this has came onto the f--king market, not bloody happy!!!







This will do me for guitars, am pretty sure with the correct pickups (yes i know they have some new design pickups in them) it would do me for my C Standard/Drop B guitar that i need.

Its moments like today i hate life. Im going to punish myself for liking things like this tomorrow with a long, long walk to contemplate life.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

What's the model number on that guitar?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

No more guitars this year it seems. I mean, my girl wants me to wait a while and she's right so... no 24 fret Epi LP or Kiesel C6 Hardtail for me atm. 

Instead, a much less exciting Laney Cub 10 and Jackson V-HSC likely coming soon.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Soldering is easy once you get some practice in. I had only done pickup swaps before the recent pedals I did. Also I'm still using a cheapo £5 soldering iron that sucks, and I really ought to invest in a good one.
> 
> There's plenty of good tutorials on YouTube that show basic technique. You can grab a broken piece of electronics and practice removing and resoldering parts.
> 
> Personally I think working with a PCB is easier than pickup swaps.



Yeah, it is pretty easy. The worst part is probably taking the parts out. I know I had to buy a new solder sucker to do this mod, and learn how to use it, because I was sick of my solder wick never working correctly.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> I forgot I also added another diode for an asymmetrical clipping section similar to a SD-1.
> 
> It's not that hard, I could tell you what to change if you buy one. It is just typical Tubescreamer mods, nothing magical, lol.



OK... what are we opening the bidding up at? All my stuff is in storage (i have a mini Pace soldering kit) and I don't feel like buying another.


----------



## protest

I'm amazed all over again by the BE-OD. I hit it with a slight mid boost and put it through a Fryette 2/50/2 and it sounds like a modded Marshall amp. The typical "pedal sound" that I don't know how to describe is in there, but you tweak the knobs a bit and it's gone. 

It makes me want to check out the Diezel pedal now lol


----------



## USMarine75

protest said:


> I'm amazed all over again by the BE-OD. I hit it with a slight mid boost and put it through a Fryette 2/50/2 and it sounds like a modded Marshall amp. The typical "pedal sound" that I don't know how to describe is in there, but you tweak the knobs a bit and it's gone.
> 
> It makes me want to check out the Diezel pedal now lol



Pedals are all about their application. There are very few ones that just sound good out of the box plugged in to your current rig... which is where most of the forum hate comes from. 

I just bought a new pedal (of course I did)... a Supro Drive. Plugged it in out of the box into my current rig (which is a pedal friendly rig to begin with) that was set up already in my living room, spun the knobs, and played a few rhythms and leads. Nearly put the thing back in the box and returned to sender. OMG I did not like what I heard. My wife even commented that it looked like I just smelled a fart and said she was glad she wasn't the only one that thought it sounded so bad lol. I plugged in a different guitar, tweaked the knobs thoroughly for a good 15 minutes, and gave it a good playthrough. I am in love now and it's not going anywhere. I don't want to derail this into a review, especially if no one cares about this pedal, but I found tones I didn't know existed lol. So back on topic, yeah, I also wonder about those pedals that I've gotten rid of or didn't like, and whether I would have liked them if I knew what I know now about dialing pedals in and choice of rig.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> OK... what are we opening the bidding up at? All my stuff is in storage (i have a mini Pace soldering kit) and I don't feel like buying another.



It is mostly 1/8W resistors, so pretty easy to work with.



I forgot I also have used Boss SD-1 and BD-2 on the way. I figured why not collect some of the basics while I am at it. I had 4 SD-1's years ago and miss them. I figure so many people love the BD-2, why not grab one. The new ones are coming all SMD, so might as well grab one now while it is easier to get a Through Hole one.


----------



## ESPImperium

PunkBillCarson said:


> What's the model number on that guitar?



PRS SE Ltd Edition Custom 24 Grey Black MN

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/170921314792008--prs-se-ltd-edition-custom-24-grey-black-mn

Might be a UK only model for now, but ticks all the boxes to get around CITES regulations.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a couple of power supplies. TrueTone CS12 and CS7. Was getting a ton of noise in my rig, plus needed to have the versatility of multiple 18v, 12v, and 9v outputs, so this'll help a ton 

Next is the clean pedal. Was looking at the Shiftline Twin, but now I'm looking at the Ethos Clean II.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just maybe ( instead of a small tube-amp) going to get a Effectrode Blackbird SR-71 pedal. 

Would like to see what others say about this one but I think this may be what I'm looking for... low volume/ tube tone/ running into modeling amp. 

USMarine75... opinions?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just maybe ( instead of a small tube-amp) going to get a Effectrode Blackbird SR-71 pedal.
> 
> Would like to see what others say about this one but I think this may be what I'm looking for... low volume/ tube tone/ running into modeling amp.
> 
> USMarine75... opinions?



I was considering that... but it looks so clunky and expensive for my rig.  It's why I was looking at the Ethos and Shift-Line Twin.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Same here... trying to justify it with limited space and limited funds.

Dimensions are 7.5 x 4.8" so definitely will take up some room. I looked into the Ethos as well after I saw your other post about it. I know who to listen to on this board lol!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> It is mostly 1/8W resistors, so pretty easy to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I also have used Boss SD-1 and BD-2 on the way. I figured why not collect some of the basics while I am at it. I had 4 SD-1's years ago and miss them. I figure so many people love the BD-2, why not grab one. The new ones are coming all SMD, so might as well grab one now while it is easier to get a Through Hole one.


I definitely want to pick up a used SD-1 at some point.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I definitely want to pick up a used SD-1 at some point.



I had 4 of them at one point. I used them for years. I think I just wanted to try fancier pedals, and also, with all the mods I did, I kind of got aggravated, because I swear I thought the stock one sounded better. It seemed like all the well-known mods just took away the grittiness that makes them so great. I think I just got sick of messing with them, so I got rid of them all. With all this talk of modding pedals lately, I figured why not. You can get a good condition one for like $30.

I kind of want some others also (like a BF-2), but not sure if I want them enough to search them out, lol.

I dunno, it has been fun just collecting pedals. They are small enough, and most of these are cheap enough, that I don't mind them sitting around if I don't use them all the time. I am still thinking about some sort of Rat, and not sure where I will go after that. Still curious about the AMT pedals, BE-OD, Bogner pedals, etc.... but those are all way more expensive, and falls out of impulse range.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I had 4 of them at one point. I used them for years. I think I just wanted to try fancier pedals, and also, with all the mods I did, I kind of got aggravated, because I swear I thought the stock one sounded better. It seemed like all the well-known mods just took away the grittiness that makes them so great. I think I just got sick of messing with them, so I got rid of them all. With all this talk of modding pedals lately, I figured why not. You can get a good condition one for like $30.
> 
> I kind of want some others also (like a BF-2), but not sure if I want them enough to search them out, lol.
> 
> I dunno, it has been fun just collecting pedals. They are small enough, and most of these are cheap enough, that I don't mind them sitting around if I don't use them all the time. I am still thinking about some sort of Rat, and not sure where I will go after that. Still curious about the AMT pedals, BE-OD, Bogner pedals, etc.... but those are all way more expensive, and falls out of impulse range.


Get a stock rat2, replace IC for original, done. I think they've swapped the old AC to a more modern one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've said this a lot, but IMO you gotta try the MXR Badass OD if you either like the SD-1 or wanna try the SD-1. Same vein, but much more versatile and has the option to sound similar to a TS with the bump knob.

Had to sell my MXR and kept my SD-1, but I still wanna get that MXR back one day. 

And yeah, next purchase is definitely an Ethos Clean II pedal.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get a stock rat2, replace IC for original, done. I think they've swapped the old AC to a more modern one.



I was looking at the Caline Head Room.... but then I saw a new Rat 2 was only $20 more new, so wondering if the original would be better. Yeah, it looks like the current one you can get for $70 new has a standard Boss~style plug.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've said this a lot, but IMO you gotta try the MXR Badass OD if you either like the SD-1 or wanna try the SD-1. Same vein, but much more versatile and has the option to sound similar to a TS with the bump knob.
> 
> Had to sell my MXR and kept my SD-1, but I still wanna get that MXR back one day.
> 
> And yeah, next purchase is definitely an Ethos Clean II pedal.



I think I would love one of those, just don't think it would be different enough than anything else I have. I have a MXR Classic OD, which was the cheapie version of the GT-OD. The BAOD is basically a GT-OD with the 100hz control added. I have a Green Rhino which has the 100hz control, so I have .... like every variation of the BAOD without actually having one, lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I was looking at the Caline Head Room.... but then I saw a new Rat 2 was only $20 more new, so wondering if the original would be better. Yeah, it looks like the current one you can get for $70 new has a standard Boss~style plug.


They very recently changed it. Not sure how recent, but probably within the last two years. Might've been a change for this year, actually.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I haven't had an actual amp to play through the last couple of years, so I'm currently thinking about buying one.
There's a guy close to where I live who has a Marshall MG100HDFX with a 2x12" Marshall cab equipped with Bugera speakers for sale. His price is fair for what it is.

I'm also thinking about buying an ESP LTD TE-200, just to have another decent 6-string axe.


----------



## techjsteele

Snagged myself a pair of Presonus Eris E8 studio monitors and some JJ tubes for my Mesa Triaxis. I'm now on the hunt for a Boss MD-500 or a Chase Bliss Brothers pedal. Probably will put up my Empress Reverb pedal for sale, as I don't use reverb effects as much as the rest of my effects.


----------



## mnemonic

Found a company here in the uk with a bunch of byoc-style pedal kits (pedalparts.co.uk), so I ordered an RC Booster kit. 

Unpainted enclosure so I can try my hand at painting this time.


----------



## GoldDragon

USMarine75 said:


> Pedals are all about their application. There are very few ones that just sound good out of the box plugged in to your current rig... which is where most of the forum hate comes from.


Most metal amps already have an extra drive stage built in. Its probably a rare OD that sounds great in front of a high gain screamer... unless used only for clean boost and EQ.


----------



## technomancer

Might get crazy and pick up a couple of these...

View media item 367


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Might get crazy and pick up a couple of these...
> 
> View media item 367


The hell is that? A baseboard heater?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The hell is that? A baseboard heater?





Maybe this is a little clearer...very high quality hybrid board that can be used to build some very cool amps

Of course with the amount of free time I have it would probably take me 10 years to build something 

View media item 368


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After thinking about it, bought a Boss DD7.

Needed a delay for dirt besides my Carbon Copy. I like the CC, but I like long delays, the option for a digital delay (for clarity), and the tap tempo. Gonna try and mod it for the tap tempo mod down the road to save pedalboard space.

Soooo the Carbon Copy's gotta go. Sorry buddy.


----------



## rifftrauma

I actually reached out to Aristides to see if they could do a version of Parker's Solar Flare. Finally about to make it happen.


----------



## Ebony

I _need_ to gather the money to satisfy my Randall Century-GAS next time I see one pop up. I mean, I've always loved Randall SS b_ut a boosted Century?!?!_ That is just...mouth-watering, delicious, precious, glorious rhythm-distortion....UGH!!!


----------



## Shask

Ebony said:


> I _need_ to gather the money to satisfy my Randall Century-GAS next time I see one pop up. I mean, I've always loved Randall SS b_ut a boosted Century?!?!_ That is just...mouth-watering, delicious, precious, glorious rhythm-distortion....UGH!!!



I had a Century 200 II for many years. It was a pretty cool amp boosted with a Tubescreamer, and with an EQ in the loop to crank the bass.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Found a company here in the uk with a bunch of byoc-style pedal kits (pedalparts.co.uk), so I ordered an RC Booster kit.
> 
> Unpainted enclosure so I can try my hand at painting this time.



That is cool. Maybe you can find some cool stuff. BYOC is a little expensive, but they have some weird stuff no one else has. I know I have been looking at some cheaper kits from other places lately, but nothing has really stood out. Mostly all the same stuff you always see.

I have a Caline Highway Man that is suppose to be a clone of the RC Booster. Not sure how close it is, but it is an interesting pedal. I have actually been thinking about building some bass pedals. I have been wanting to get back into bass playing more. I want to pick up an Ampeg BA112V2 when I find one on sale. I am also considering a cheap 6 string fretless bass. I am not sure if my small hands could play one though, lol. Been kinda bored, and just want something different.

I got my SD-1 and BD-2 yesterday. I missed that SD-1. Makes every guitar sound like it has an EMG 81 in it, lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I had a Century 200 II for many years. It was a pretty cool amp boosted with a Tubescreamer, and with an EQ in the loop to crank the bass.


Before anyone asks, this is the same thing as setting the lows on a Mark series amp at about 9:00 then using the 5 band EQ to add lows. Gives you chunk, but keeps it nice and tight.



Shask said:


> I got my SD-1 and BD-2 yesterday. I missed that SD-1. Makes every guitar sound like it has an EMG 81 in it, lol.


I'm thinking of getting an SD-1 so I can boost my J Rockett Animal and 10 Ton Hammer with it. Marshalls and Marshall esque pedals sound incredibly good with an SD-1. Think I should Shask? Or should I get an OD-3 to play around with instead?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I fucked around with my Marvel Drive by boosting it with the SD-1. Sounded mean as fuck.

Also, it seems like the SD-1 and OD3 are quite different. The OD3 is more flat with a slight mid honk. The SD-1 is thiiiin AF and has tons of midrange (mostly in the high mids).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I fucked around with my Marvel Drive by boosting it with the SD-1. Sounded mean as fuck.
> 
> Also, it seems like the SD-1 and OD3 are quite different. The OD3 is more flat with a slight mid honk. The SD-1 is thiiiin AF and has tons of midrange (mostly in the high mids).


I meant using the OD-3 more as a distortion/drive pedal instead of a boost. Didn't make that very clear in my previous comment though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I meant using the OD-3 more as a distortion/drive pedal instead of a boost. Didn't make that very clear in my previous comment though.



Either way I still think that rings pretty true. The SD1's known for not having a lot of low end, and the OD3 seems to be a bit more balanced there, as well as lacking the asymmetrical clipping


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Either way I still think that rings pretty true. The SD1's known for not having a lot of low end, and the OD3 seems to be a bit more balanced there, as well as lacking the asymmetrical clipping


But what does the OD-3 sound like? The demos on YouTube are pretty much useless.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> That is cool. Maybe you can find some cool stuff. BYOC is a little expensive, but they have some weird stuff no one else has. I know I have been looking at some cheaper kits from other places lately, but nothing has really stood out. Mostly all the same stuff you always see.
> 
> I have a Caline Highway Man that is suppose to be a clone of the RC Booster. Not sure how close it is, but it is an interesting pedal. I have actually been thinking about building some bass pedals. I have been wanting to get back into bass playing more. I want to pick up an Ampeg BA112V2 when I find one on sale. I am also considering a cheap 6 string fretless bass. I am not sure if my small hands could play one though, lol. Been kinda bored, and just want something different.
> 
> I got my SD-1 and BD-2 yesterday. I missed that SD-1. Makes every guitar sound like it has an EMG 81 in it, lol.



BYOC is pretty cool and they do have some neat stuff. That parametric eq that you built was calling my name but to be honest I have little use for a parametric eq, as I can just use the one in my axe fx. 

I had looked up the Caline stuff and I did briefly consider the Highway Man as it was slightly cheaper than the RC booster clone kit, but at the end of the day, I would rather build my own because its fun, and I don't know how close it is. I would assume a hobbyist kit would likely be closer if not the same. 

One reason I wanted to try it is because it seems similar to the TC Integrated Preamp I have, as its a two-band baxandall active eq, and the frequencies for the EQ are similar. Differences mostly being it uses a dual op amp rather than the single in the TC, and you can set the gain whereas the TC is fixed gain.

Plus the treble knob is mostly useless on the TC given how high up it is. Maybe if I do a bit more research on how the part values change the frequencies, I can bring the treble frequency down and make it more usable.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm thinking of getting an SD-1 so I can boost my J Rockett Animal and 10 Ton Hammer with it. Marshalls and Marshall esque pedals sound incredibly good with an SD-1. Think I should Shask? Or should I get an OD-3 to play around with instead?



I have never played an OD-3 either. I have always thought it was more of a natural, flat sounding boost. It might sound better as a stand-alone drive. Honestly, I think the SD-1 is pretty bad as a stand-alone drive. It is very thin and trebly. However, that is what makes it awesome boosting other things. It makes other things super tight and aggressive. That is why I wanted another after all these years. Most other boosts try to smooth things sound and sound natural. There is nothing natural about the SD-1. It metalizes anything.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> BYOC is pretty cool and they do have some neat stuff. That parametric eq that you built was calling my name but to be honest I have little use for a parametric eq, as I can just use the one in my axe fx.
> 
> I had looked up the Caline stuff and I did briefly consider the Highway Man as it was slightly cheaper than the RC booster clone kit, but at the end of the day, I would rather build my own because its fun, and I don't know how close it is. I would assume a hobbyist kit would likely be closer if not the same.
> 
> One reason I wanted to try it is because it seems similar to the TC Integrated Preamp I have, as its a two-band baxandall active eq, and the frequencies for the EQ are similar. Differences mostly being it uses a dual op amp rather than the single in the TC, and you can set the gain whereas the TC is fixed gain.
> 
> Plus the treble knob is mostly useless on the TC given how high up it is. Maybe if I do a bit more research on how the part values change the frequencies, I can bring the treble frequency down and make it more usable.



I mostly got the Parametric EQ, because you cant easily buy Parametric EQ pedals. If I build stuff, I want it to be something I cant easily buy. Also, I mostly use my pedals with my actual amp setup, so this allows me to do the type of fine-tuning like I do on my Axe-FX, when I am not using it.

Having the Caline Highway Man, and Pure Sky, is one reason (along with posts on here) why I decided not to built a FET Preamp, or Integrated Preamp clone. Both have the transparent drive thing going on, with very low and high low/hi controls. Both the Orange Burst and Highway Man (Xotic clones) have the Baxandall EQ, which only effects very low, and very high. I think one of the next ones I am going to buy is the Parametric Overdrive. It is one of the few that has control over the mids, instead of the low/hi. I plan on a multi-band compressor also, for bass.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Paid for and awaiting arrival...first NGD in about 2 years soon to be incoming!


----------



## Jake

A few pages ago I know I said I was fully aboard the PRS Train and Reverb knows how to reel me in with sales and financing so here we are.....






Anybody want a McCarty, Bulb HT6 or ESP Alexi? As something has to go


----------



## rokket2005

Looks like I'm going to be building a new computer here in the next few weeks


----------



## protest

I know there's actual good demos of the BE-OD out there, but I got home Friday and was playing for like 5 minutes and decided to just plant my phone somewhere and record the first riff that came to mind. Hopefully it comes across ok.

Signal was Guitar > Decimator > TC Spark > BE-OD > VHT 2/50/2 > Mesa 2x12 & KSR 2x12


----------



## Shask

protest said:


> I know there's actual good demos of the BE-OD out there, but I got home Friday and was playing for like 5 minutes and decided to just plant my phone somewhere and record the first riff that came to mind. Hopefully it comes across ok.
> 
> Signal was Guitar > Decimator > TC Spark > VHT 2/50/2 > Mesa 2x12 & KSR 2x12




Sounds good to me! Very chunky and tight.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just pulled the trigger on an Effectrode SR-71 Blackbird. This was the only one brand-new in the US so I feel pretty fortunate to acquire it. Should see it here later this week... very excited to say the least.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Tone so good it should be illegal.


----------



## MoonJelly

rokket2005 said:


> Looks like I'm going to be building a new computer here in the next few weeks


Um, why the frowny face? I love building a new computer. Maybe your old one exploded?


----------



## rokket2005

It didn't explode, but I had a minor setback. Both Lightroom and all of my plugins for whatever reason decided that they didn't work all of sudden and I was preparing for the worst. I got it mostly up and working again after some work, but I'd still probably like to build a new compy just for music and video/photography editing. If I can keep my old one as just a gaming pc that'd be fine, though I haven't done much pc gaming since I got a switch.


----------



## USMarine75

GoldDragon said:


> Most metal amps already have an extra drive stage built in. Its probably a rare OD that sounds great in front of a high gain screamer... unless used only for clean boost and EQ.



I'm not talking putting a Carpe Diem in front of an Engl Fireball 100 lead channel with gain dimed lol. But a lot of people buy a dirt pedal and they're not running in through a pedal platform clean channel... I know I didn't when I was younger and I don't remember many people properly doing it either lol. I used to run pedals through my Peavey 5150 "clean" channel all the time, often with the gain partially up and with bright on and presence up (eeew lol). So yeah I would argue that a large portion of people don't know that most distortion pedals need a really clean channel to sound properly. Also, most people don't realize they need to match the pedal with their amp. e.g. a full range clean on the verge of breakup (with low breakup) like a Marshall will sound VERY different that a Fender with high headroom and slightly scooped mids (hence TS sounds so good). A full range pedal like a Klon sounds great, but a full range OD/boost/or low/mid dirt might sound great with a Marshall but will sound really muddy through that full range Marshall.


----------



## Gravy Train

View media item 374
On its way to me (hopefully will be here before the end of the week).


----------



## Descent

I'm thinking Suhr and I like natural look guitars, so probably this:


----------



## technomancer

ZUUL

View media item 376
(been meaning to grab a noise gate for a while anyways so what the hell)


----------



## protest

^^He needs to make something like that new TC Harmonizer and call it the Key Master.


----------



## technomancer

^ That would be hilarious

I honestly wish he would lose the tribal skulls stuff on the pedals, IMHO simple like the 33 looks much better


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> ^ That would be hilarious
> 
> I honestly wish he would lose the tribal skulls stuff on the pedals, IMHO simple like the 33 looks much better



Premium prices command premium graphics


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> Premium prices command premium graphics


----------



## TheBloodstained

TheBloodstained said:


> I haven't had an actual amp to play through the last couple of years, so I'm currently thinking about buying one.
> There's a guy close to where I live who has a Marshall MG100HDFX with a 2x12" Marshall cab equipped with Bugera speakers for sale. His price is fair for what it is.


Update on the amp-situation:
I made the seller another offer which he accepted. I paid 1700kr / 268 dollars / 228 euro for this little bad boy, which I think is pretty much a steal! 
The guy was pretty cool too. He lived on a small farm and had a pretty big rehearsal space. He showed me his guitars and other amps, let me try all his stuff and we had a generally good and nerdy chat about gear and music.

Here's a picture of the amp:



Yesterday I tried wiring my Line6 Pod HD Pro to the amp via the 4-cable method, and it works like a charm. I think my next purchase will be a footswitch controller for the Pod. I'm pretty happy with this setup!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Put the payment down on an Ethos Clean II. Should be getting it in 2 months.


----------



## Womb raider

Downsizing my rig from a Mesa 4x12 to an FRFR power cabinet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After I sell off a couple of things, I'm thinking about finally getting this...






Sold my Ibanez Iceman. Was my drop B guitar, but I'm thinking about getting this for tuning down to drop B.


----------



## Shask

Womb raider said:


> Downsizing my rig from a Mesa 4x12 to an FRFR power cabinet.



I have wondered how cool those are. I have thought about the ASM-12 many times. I wonder if they would finally make me like FRFR sounds...... I know they are suppose to have more of that in the room cab sound and feel than other FRFR cabs.


----------



## Shask

Well, I ordered one of these:







I have been kind of bored lately, so I figured why not get something so far out there it all seems new again, lol. Let's see if my tiny fingers can reach the top string, lol. Been listening to a lot of Primus lately, and love his 6 string fretless stuff. I figure this will be a nice change of pace, and something to improve at. These are cheap enough to have around, even if not played often.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

time to make a road flare red destroyer


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Put the payment down on an Ethos Clean II. Should be getting it in 2 months.



I borrowed one for a couple days and loved it. 

I finally got my TWE-1 pre-order and it's never leaving my stable. They make great stuff.


----------



## Womb raider

Shask said:


> I have wondered how cool those are. I have thought about the ASM-12 many times. I wonder if they would finally make me like FRFR sounds...... I know they are suppose to have more of that in the room cab sound and feel than other FRFR cabs.


All questions I had as well. There were none to be found around me, so I took the plunge and will return it unsatisfied. I'm hoping this will retain that air moving cab sound which is the main reason for going with the asc12.


----------



## lewis

Gravy Train said:


> View media item 374
> On its way to me (hopefully will be here before the end of the week).


holy feck!!!

I cant wait for the NGD thread on this beauty!.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not really gassing for anything, but I've been looking at pedals and preamps lately on YouTube out of boredom, and holy hell, the Diezel VH4 pedal sounds like garbage.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After I sell off a couple of things, I'm thinking about finally getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Ibanez Iceman. Was my drop B guitar, but I'm thinking about getting this for tuning down to drop B.



Found oen for sale, so I ended up grabbing it. 

Almost bought an Epi Thunderhorse, but honestly I've been wanting a Schecter again reeaaallly badly.


----------



## techjsteele

Grabbed a Two Notes Torpedo CAB, Chase Bliss Brothers, Digitech Drop Tune and a 1SPOT Pro CS7 to help my 1SPOT Pro CS12 power all these extra pedals I keep getting lol. 

Now I'm thinking about getting a Korg Pitchblack Pro, a Radial ProDI or a X2N-7 for my Ibanez. Of course the Boss MD-500 is also calling my name (already have a DD-500 and RV-500, both which are phenomenal).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

VFE Alpha Dog, whatever version has the HCC controls. Now I can set one up to do one thing, and the other to do something else. I haven't stacked them yet like a Deucetone, but I bet having the two toggle switch version to the center on both for opamp clipping going into the HCC version set to either Turbo or Vintage settings with Mosfet soft clipping could sound good. Probably set one to 20% and the second one to 35%. In fact, I may have to try that next time I play, as absurd as that sounds.

I currently have a Blues Driver and 805 on my board, as well as two versions of the VFE Distortion³ (one with toggle switches, and one with HCCs) and two versions of the VFE Alpha Dog, which I'm sure will change by the time I get around to trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Gravy Train

Emg 81-7/60-7 set incoming for my Schecter PT7 FR. I am just not getting along with the Pegasus/Sentient set. Maybe it's because I've been using actives for so long, but to my ears and playing, it just feels and sounds best.


----------



## protest

Got some unexpected extra cash from work for being recognized for working on a project....immediately found a Tremoverb on Reverb for $750 

I wasn't expecting to be able to snag one until next year or the year after so that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Anquished

Unfortunately I'm on a spending ban whilst looking to buy a house but my current GAS is a set of BKP Blackdogs for my baritone, a Two Notes Torpedo Reload and today I saw this..


----------



## Jake

Incoming trade NGD


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I've been inquiring for an Aristides lately, maybe incoming sometimes soon something like this.


----------



## stevexc

I'm thinking one of these little guys to fill up the little space left on my pedalboard.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Currently selling my EVH 5153 100w. I just couldn't get along with it, so I'm now waiting for that to sell so I can try out the ENGL Artist Edition!


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not really gassing for anything, but I've been looking at pedals and preamps lately on YouTube out of boredom, and holy hell, the Diezel VH4 pedal sounds like garbage.



I thought that. Great idea but just not realised properly. Its too large really compared to competitor products. Just sounded like fizzy ass gravy to my ears sadly.



Gravy Train said:


> Emg 81-7/60-7 set incoming for my Schecter PT7 FR. I am just not getting along with the Pegasus/Sentient set. *Maybe it's because I've been using actives for so long, but to my ears and playing, it just feels and sounds best*.



Im in the completely same boat as this. Ive tried a small handful of passives over the last 10 years and finally settled on Actives this year for the 1st time and to me, its literally "Finally the tone Ive been searching for". There is something about passives that do not give me that something something ive always wanted. I cant wait to try both the 81-8 and the 57/66 set!.



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I've been inquiring for an Aristides lately, maybe incoming sometimes soon something like this.



This is just utterly utterly wonderful. What a sick asf finish/colour.
Would sell ribs for this.


----------



## Soya

Honestly probably the new Mooer ge200 if the reviews are decent. Thinking might build a small power amp for it too for an all in one type mini rig.


----------



## Axiom451

Heavily considering upgrading from my POD HD500X to the Helix Lt because Of heard its a big improving and also easier to achieve good Tones.
Also need a new 7string and considering a Jackson Slathx3-7 with SD Sentient nazgul


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if i can find an ibby neck with a maple fretboard, i'm buying it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I borrowed one for a couple days and loved it.
> 
> I finally got my TWE-1 pre-order and it's never leaving my stable. They make great stuff.


Sheit never saw this reply. How was your experience with the Clean in detail? Mine's still on order.


----------



## Zender

Well, I want to buy a Throne Torcher pedal, but just missed it in the WTS section here.
Other than that, I have plans to build some pedals and an amp myself, so I'll be buying compentens mainly.


----------



## Eden

Been looking forwards getting a new amp: I got my heart set on a mark v:25 (but I might save for the 35) maybe post new years I'll be able to get one if the gear I'm trying to sell moves


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I want to get some 3 per side Sperzel locking tuners, but I don't want to have to do any modifications to the guitar. I don't want to have to drill or make the tuner holes in the guitar bigger. I have regular grover tuners in my H500, and locking LTD tuners in my H1001. Does anyone know if they are a direct swap?


----------



## couverdure

I found a Digitech GSP1101 at a store yesterday and its price tag is 28k pesos (around $700). I never thought I'd actually find one here and now I really want it as an upgrade from my current interface (which only works on my old Windows 7 netbook due to drivers not working on Windows 10). I should probably get it as this year's Christmas present like the Ibanez I got last year.

I also found a Peavey 6505+ combo for 36k pesos ($900) at another store and I seem to want it as well, but I'm leaning towards the Digitech because it's a lot smaller and lighter. If I could be able to buy both, I could try using it as a gigging rig if I were to play live (GSP1101 as an effects unit or as a preamp into the 6505+ combo's power section).


----------



## Zender

Found an HM-2 which is currently in the mail from Japan. So I can scratch that one from the list.
Next up a proper reverb pedal. Currently on the fence about either a Neunaber Immerse, of a TC Electronics HOF version 2.


----------



## lewis

Apparently it was a completely unplanned Randall T2 purchase in amazing condition for £400 shipped.
Was going to get a rack poweramp but got this instead. Always wantes a randall amp.


----------



## Sanrek

After spending more than a year trying to stay away from the temptation, I might be joining the Kemper bandwagon soon. (While keeping my trusty torpedo live and some not so common preamps/etc. as a profile source)


----------



## lewis

Sanrek said:


> After spending more than a year trying to stay away from the temptation, I might be joining the Kemper bandwagon soon. (While keeping my trusty torpedo live and some not so common preamps/etc. as a profile source)


You will not be disappointed...


----------



## cwhitey2

http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...431&color=CL01&year=2017&cat_id=1&series_id=1

I already own a 652 and love the shit out of it. I love the look of the news ones plus they have a reverse headstock on them 

I think I'll just wait until they are available before I buy one though (out of stock until nov 23).


----------



## USMarine75

Bought some vintage Russian gear a la 2012.

Sig pedal of this guy...


----------



## Triple7

Definitely going to purchase another Fryette Sig X.

I had one for a brief period of time, and sold it to...cwhitey2! I'm glad he is enjoying it...now I want one!

They are such versatile amps, and they sound ridiculous through Vader cabs.


----------



## cwhitey2

Triple7 said:


> Definitely going to purchase another Fryette Sig X.
> 
> I had one for a brief period of time, and sold it to...cwhitey2! I'm glad he is enjoying it...now I want one!
> 
> They are such versatile amps, and they sound ridiculous through Vader cabs.



I'm so thankful you sold it to me! It's the greatest amp I have ever owned, I even sold the Archon because it wasn't getting any play time! 

I was actually thinking about buying another last night...that or a UL as I have never played one of those!


----------



## DanFabrizio

Randall thrasher 120 I love clean low end!


----------



## lewis

DanFabrizio said:


> Randall thrasher 120 I love clean low end!


every single tone demo Ive heard of the Thrasher has "THE tone" I love and have been chasing for a while.
That twang/clank on the top end. Ola Englund style.
I swear Randall amps all have that. Its why I pulled the trigger on the Randall I now own (T2)


----------



## Triple7

cwhitey2 said:


> I'm so thankful you sold it to me! It's the greatest amp I have ever owned, I even sold the Archon because it wasn't getting any play time!
> 
> I was actually thinking about buying another last night...that or a UL as I have never played one of those!



Since you already have the Sig X, I would definitely pick up a UL. I also owned one of those, and it was awesome. Another amp I shouldn't have traded away!


----------



## Triple7

cwhitey2 said:


> I'm so thankful you sold it to me! It's the greatest amp I have ever owned, I even sold the Archon because it wasn't getting any play time!
> 
> I was actually thinking about buying another last night...that or a UL as I have never played one of those!



Just pulled the trigger on a Sig X. So freakin stoked right now. Should arrive next week.


----------



## cwhitey2

Triple7 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Sig X. So freakin stoked right now. Should arrive next week.



Awesome!!! I was looking on Reverb and locally for you!  Glad you found something


----------



## technomancer

Got a matching 4x12 on the way to go with my JJ... it's from GC used though so the questions are: is it actually in excellent condition, does it still have the original speakers, and will it get here without being smashed to kindling 

Oh and a Fortin Grind, because why not


----------



## Triple7

cwhitey2 said:


> Awesome!!! I was looking on Reverb and locally for you!  Glad you found something



I found it on Reverb! Hahaha. The one that was going for $1200. I have been eyeing for over a month...then I saw they had a payment plan...and that was the end of that.


----------



## kherman

I ordered two of these from MF. With the reduced price and 15% coupon, they're only $118.
Even if I don't care for the chromeback speaker, I can still upgrade with a WGS or Eminence speaker and still be around or under a $200 each.

12" VHT ChromeBack 1260 Speaker
60 watts
16 ohms
Closed-back cabinet design
2 speaker jacks
Finger-jointed birch plywood construction


----------



## mnemonic

I kinda want to buy that byoc HM2 clone and build one, but I've got a list of pedals I want to build first.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a supermassive p90 and some patch cables/power cords.


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably a supermassive p90 and some patch cables/power *chords*.


FTFY


----------



## lewis

will depend on the outcome of my order.
If it shows up, then some new pickups for it.
if not probably a refund and buy something Fanned Fret instead


----------



## KnightBrolaire

r33per said:


> FTFY


wrong kind of cord


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pulled the trigger on the horizon precision drive. It'll be interesting to compare it to my other ods.


----------



## Zender

Now that I have a nice tube pre-amp, and an HM-2... I think I'm satifie.... No, I need more  

Looking at a power amp, and 112 cab. But this might take some time. Also, suffering horrible horrible GAS over these guitars:







https://www.vandermeijguitars.com/

Not an affiliate, nor am I endorsed (I wish..)


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm thinking I might want to try and build a kit guitar for a beater. Plus it would give me something to do this winter.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz




----------



## Jake

For once it's not a guitar  (set on guitars for the time being)

I'm not set in the amp game: Obviously I mainly use my Axe FX 2 XL. But for tube amps I have my triple recto and ironheart but may decide to get rid of both in favor of the invective...time will tell I guess. Really like what I've heard so far though (minus the china fiasco )


----------



## mnemonic

Woo, my big bag of capacitors and resistors and various other parts has arrived. Now (when I get the spare time) I can build a bunch more pedals. Maybe once I'm done I'll make an NGD thread for everything I've made lately.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Woo, my big bag of capacitors and resistors and various other parts has arrived. Now (when I get the spare time) I can build a bunch more pedals. Maybe once I'm done I'll make an NGD thread for everything I've made lately.



Very cool. What have you built?

I got a bunch of 1/8W resistors last time, but thinking about ordering a ton of 1/4W since most Veroboard projects seem to use those. I have tons of caps. I bought 2 of the 3"x5" Veroboards a few weeks ago (I guess you cut them down with a hacksaw or something....). I keep thinking about just ordering several pots in different sizes, 1/4" jacks, and a few powder coated enclosures. I already got ICs, LEDs, etc.... I think with that I would be set to build about anything. Not sure what I would want to build though, lol. Thinking about the Dr. Boogey and BE-OD clone.

There are some BYOC kits I want to get though. I had to stop for a bit because I have been into bass stuff lately, and bought some different Boss bass pedals. I have an Ampeg BA112V2 combo coming today. Also, holiday shopping....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a warmoth baritone tele neck for my 80s inspired tele build


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> Woo, my big bag of capacitors and resistors and various other parts has arrived. Now (when I get the spare time) I can build a bunch more pedals. Maybe once I'm done I'll make an NGD thread for everything I've made lately.



Awesome! 

If I ever kick this cold I need to finish my TC Pre... got the enclosure wired up and started the board just need to wrap that up and get things put together. Also need to finish working up the layout for the Friedman-esqe FBW-100 amp. Got the circuit changes planned out but want to finish a full layout diagram before I start ordering parts. Basically a BE-100 with a couple things from the JJ / Butterslax integrated.


----------



## mnemonic

^cool, I finished another integrated preamp clone a few weeks back, in a bigger enclosure this time (1590bb) so I could fit a bypass switch. I used mono jacks for both input and output this time and it worked fine. No battery tabs since 9v sucks with it anyway.

I also bought some fancy burr brown op amps to try out to see if they sound better than the TL071 I was using. The difference is subtle but I feel like the opa604 has a bit more gain, and is slightly more hi-Fi sounding. Like, I feel I get more highs where the TL071 sounded a bit more boxy. Also the opa604 is cleaner, whereas with high output pickups I can very slightly clip the tl071.




Shask said:


> Very cool. What have you built?
> 
> I got a bunch of 1/8W resistors last time, but thinking about ordering a ton of 1/4W since most Veroboard projects seem to use those. I have tons of caps. I bought 2 of the 3"x5" Veroboards a few weeks ago (I guess you cut them down with a hacksaw or something....). I keep thinking about just ordering several pots in different sizes, 1/4" jacks, and a few powder coated enclosures. I already got ICs, LEDs, etc.... I think with that I would be set to build about anything. Not sure what I would want to build though, lol. Thinking about the Dr. Boogey and BE-OD clone.
> 
> There are some BYOC kits I want to get though. I had to stop for a bit because I have been into bass stuff lately, and bought some different Boss bass pedals. I have an Ampeg BA112V2 combo coming today. Also, holiday shopping....



So far I've built an RC Booster, and two TC integrated preamps (second one has a bypass switch). But now I have the parts to make a 33v charge pump in a little box (seperate power supplies is annoying), an MXR M77, a mesa gridslammer, and an EQD Acapulco gold. I have the enclosure already drilled and ready for the Acapulco gold, as that one sounds really like a really interesting pedal. Hopefully I can get it done this weekend.

After that I have a big list of stuff I want to make.

Oh, I also built a pedalboard from a big piece of plywood, I copied the holeyboard since I think they look really cool.

I usually go for 0.6 watt metal film resistors, just in case as I do like running things a higher than 9 volts. Though for my last order I did need a lot of weird values so I've ended up with some 1/4 watt, some carbon film, some weird tiny little metal film ones. At least one of these pedals is gonna have a mess of mismatched-looking resistors. 

Byoc do have some legit stuff, I also want to built a Swede soon, so I have a true bypass hm2 clone. The hm300 I have sounds great but it would be nice not to need a true bypass looper on my board. Also, it occcilates like mad when everything is at 10. Maybe that's normal though, I dunno. 

Also I've discovered quite a few people who make PCB's for various popular things. Madbeaneffects has lots of stuff. I'd like to get a few Muff PCB's from them and make a few versions.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Picked up a TC Ditto X2 and Dunlop mini volume for my ambient/rock board  I may eventually get a basic switching unit like a Carl Martin Octaswitch II for that board, but for now I've got my bases covered. 

I don't have any other immediate big purchases in mind, though I'd like to pick up a Fulltone OCD once I can sell my OD9 Pro Plus


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> ^cool, I finished another integrated preamp clone a few weeks back, in a bigger enclosure this time (1590bb) so I could fit a bypass switch. I used mono jacks for both input and output this time and it worked fine. No battery tabs since 9v sucks with it anyway.
> 
> I also bought some fancy burr brown op amps to try out to see if they sound better than the TL071 I was using. The difference is subtle but I feel like the opa604 has a bit more gain, and is slightly more hi-Fi sounding. Like, I feel I get more highs where the TL071 sounded a bit more boxy. Also the opa604 is cleaner, whereas with high output pickups I can very slightly clip the tl071.



Awesome  I've got mine going in a 1590bb with bypass switch and have a built in 25v charge pump. No battery clip for the same reason. Using metal films. I just need to finish building the damn thing  Was hoping to finish it this week, but been fighting a cold so solder smoke is the last thing I've wanted to be around...

Considering taking apart my Fortin Zuul and cloning it to put a through jack on the key input. Stupidest thing ever to have to use a splitter and extra cables for a gate 

Sounds like you've been busy on the building front


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I really need to stop buying gear but probably a pedalboard will be next.


----------



## mnemonic

technomancer said:


> Awesome  I've got mine going in a 1590bb with bypass switch and have a built in 25v charge pump. No battery clip for the same reason. Using metal films. I just need to finish building the damn thing  Was hoping to finish it this week, but been fighting a cold so solder smoke is the last thing I've wanted to be around...
> 
> Considering taking apart my Fortin Zuul and cloning it to put a through jack on the key input. Stupidest thing ever to have to use a splitter and extra cables for a gate
> 
> Sounds like you've been busy on the building front



Yep, now the weather is cold I have a bit more spare time after work or on the weekends.

I think you had the right idea on a built in charge pump. I'm just making a separate one in a small box I can put by the power supply, that way I don't need another wall wart just for the tc pre.

That Zuul does sound interesting, people do seem to really like it. Mike sure does have a thing for pedals with only one knob.


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> Yep, now the weather is cold I have a bit more spare time after work or on the weekends.
> 
> I think you had the right idea on a built in charge pump. I'm just making a separate one in a small box I can put by the power supply, that way I don't need another wall wart just for the tc pre.
> 
> That Zuul does sound interesting, people do seem to really like it. Mike sure does have a thing for pedals with only one knob.



Yeah from everything I read the TC sounds like crap at 9v so figured I'd just put one in from the get go.

I need to spend more time with the Zuul, seemed nice but the battery in it died right away and I need to get a splitter to use the key input. It does look like there would be room to put in a through jack opposite the key input if you lose the battery snap, but don't want to mod an expensive pedal  I still need to take it apart but looks like fairly minimal component count. Won't know for sure until I pop the board though.


----------



## technomancer

Actually I wonder if there is any functional / audible difference between the hyped-up Brown Burr opa604 and the current production TI opa604


----------



## Jake

Seeing as the Invective seems to be having all kinds of problems with delays/ production/ everything I found a 5150 III 100W for a quarter of the price. That'll do I guess as I just haven't been loving my triple recto


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Caved in and bought a Fishman Fluence modern set. My Aria V is having some serious noise issues, and I decided I want a set of actives for it. Instead of my usual go-to EMGs, thought I'd give the Fishmans a try.


----------



## Aso

Looks like I'm getting another Masterbuilt Jackson but in a shape they don't normally allow. Really wasn't anymore guitar purchases but since we've been trying for three years to get them to build one I can't really pass up the chance.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Aso said:


> Looks like I'm getting another Masterbuilt Jackson but in a shape they don't normally allow. Really wasn't anymore guitar purchases but since we've been trying for three years to get them to build one I can't really pass up the chance.


Enjoy your new Vinnie Vincent V.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> So far I've built an RC Booster, and two TC integrated preamps (second one has a bypass switch). But now I have the parts to make a 33v charge pump in a little box (seperate power supplies is annoying), an MXR M77, a mesa gridslammer, and an EQD Acapulco gold. I have the enclosure already drilled and ready for the Acapulco gold, as that one sounds really like a really interesting pedal. Hopefully I can get it done this weekend.
> 
> After that I have a big list of stuff I want to make.
> 
> Oh, I also built a pedalboard from a big piece of plywood, I copied the holeyboard since I think they look really cool.
> 
> I usually go for 0.6 watt metal film resistors, just in case as I do like running things a higher than 9 volts. Though for my last order I did need a lot of weird values so I've ended up with some 1/4 watt, some carbon film, some weird tiny little metal film ones. At least one of these pedals is gonna have a mess of mismatched-looking resistors.
> 
> Byoc do have some legit stuff, I also want to built a Swede soon, so I have a true bypass hm2 clone. The hm300 I have sounds great but it would be nice not to need a true bypass looper on my board. Also, it occcilates like mad when everything is at 10. Maybe that's normal though, I dunno.
> 
> Also I've discovered quite a few people who make PCB's for various popular things. Madbeaneffects has lots of stuff. I'd like to get a few Muff PCB's from them and make a few versions.



Those sound cool. I really thought about something like the TC IP, but since I have that RC clone (Caline Highway Man), not sure if I wanted another pedal similar to that. I REALLY want that BYOC Parametric Overdrive. I will get it eventually, but my wife said I can only get kits that can be ordered painted for the holidays so she don't hear me b|tching about painting it all winter, lol. I may get a Swede or Green Pony to build over the holiday. I got the HM300 also, and I don't notice any oscillations (all knobs but volume cranked, volume about noon), but I am also not exactly sure how to use it for my sound, lol. I seem lost without some sort of tubescreamer.

That is funny because I got a wooden shelf, and a metal rack, and mail ordered some amp feet so that I can build some little pedalboard shelves that sit on top of my amp. I wanted more space than what I can fit on top of my amp because I hate having pedalboards on the ground during experimentation.

I was looking at MadBean the other day. What is hard for me is I have gotten to the point where I have a ton of pedals, so if I build something, I want it to be unique. I hate to build a rat clone or something, when I can buy a Chinese copy for $25.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Caved in and bought a Fishman Fluence modern set. My Aria V is having some serious noise issues, and I decided I want a set of actives for it. Instead of my usual go-to EMGs, thought I'd give the Fishmans a try.



I was looking at those the other day also. They seem pretty cool. I think if I had a guitar I wanted to put actives in, I would think about getting a set. Although, I did remember I forgot I have a 81/85 set somewhere in my closet, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I was looking at those the other day also. They seem pretty cool. I think if I had a guitar I wanted to put actives in, I would think about getting a set. Although, I did remember I forgot I have a 81/85 set somewhere in my closet, lol.



Yeah I was close to getting an 81/60 set, but I found a Bstock set of Fluences. If I end up liking the Moderns I wanna try the Classics in another guitar.


----------



## USMarine75

More One Control pedals.... first experience with one has been fantastic so far!

I also finally have an AMT Du Hast on the way to complete my collection of 'vintage' ex-ICBM making Russian guitar pedals. Because idle Russian hands make great guitar pedals...


----------



## Moltar

USMarine75 said:


> More One Control pedals.... first experience with one has been fantastic so far!
> 
> I also finally have an AMT Du Hast on the way to complete my collection of 'vintage' ex-ICBM making Russian guitar pedals. Because idle Russian hands make great guitar pedals...




I have been using a One Control blender pedal for a while now and its great. Super small too, cool company, I don't see anyone else making such a small blender pedal.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> Those sound cool. I really thought about something like the TC IP, but since I have that RC clone (Caline Highway Man), not sure if I wanted another pedal similar to that. I REALLY want that BYOC Parametric Overdrive. I will get it eventually, but my wife said I can only get kits that can be ordered painted for the holidays so she don't hear me b|tching about painting it all winter, lol. I may get a Swede or Green Pony to build over the holiday. I got the HM300 also, and I don't notice any oscillations (all knobs but volume cranked, volume about noon), but I am also not exactly sure how to use it for my sound, lol. I seem lost without some sort of tubescreamer.
> 
> That is funny because I got a wooden shelf, and a metal rack, and mail ordered some amp feet so that I can build some little pedalboard shelves that sit on top of my amp. I wanted more space than what I can fit on top of my amp because I hate having pedalboards on the ground during experimentation.
> 
> I was looking at MadBean the other day. What is hard for me is I have gotten to the point where I have a ton of pedals, so if I build something, I want it to be unique. I hate to build a rat clone or something, when I can buy a Chinese copy for $25.



For what it's worth, the integrated preamp is a lot different from the RC booster. The specs make it look very similar but the Integrated preamp can cut/boost a lot more, has more volume on tap, and is cleaner, where the RC breaks up a lot sooner, as far as transparent boosters with an EQ go, I much prefer the TC Preamp or my byoc fet preamp clone. The RC is pretty tubby sounding compared to both of those. The fet preamp is maybe the least clean, but it's breakup is the most pleasing sounding. 

I actually haven't had a problem painting enclosures. I've painted two now, one black and one white, and it went fine, to my surprise. I just sanded the enclosure smooth with some 320 grit sandpaper, rinsed it with water and dried it, then immediately put a very thin coat of spray paint on it. It took about 5 or 6 thin coats, like 10 minutes for each coat to dry.

It may well not be a very robust finish, but I'm not gigging with these pedals so they ought to survive well enough in my bedroom.

I get what you mean about building cheap clones, but luckily for me I still don't have many pedals. I'm sure I'll get to that point though, where I have too many, not sure what I'll do at that point. But I do really enjoy making stuff, so far. So that is half the fun for me.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> For what it's worth, the integrated preamp is a lot different from the RC booster. The specs make it look very similar but the Integrated preamp can cut/boost a lot more, has more volume on tap, and is cleaner, where the RC breaks up a lot sooner, as far as transparent boosters with an EQ go, I much prefer the TC Preamp or my byoc fet preamp clone. The RC is pretty tubby sounding compared to both of those. The fet preamp is maybe the least clean, but it's breakup is the most pleasing sounding.
> 
> I actually haven't had a problem painting enclosures. I've painted two now, one black and one white, and it went fine, to my surprise. I just sanded the enclosure smooth with some 320 grit sandpaper, rinsed it with water and dried it, then immediately put a very thin coat of spray paint on it. It took about 5 or 6 thin coats, like 10 minutes for each coat to dry.
> 
> It may well not be a very robust finish, but I'm not gigging with these pedals so they ought to survive well enough in my bedroom.
> 
> I get what you mean about building cheap clones, but luckily for me I still don't have many pedals. I'm sure I'll get to that point though, where I have too many, not sure what I'll do at that point. But I do really enjoy making stuff, so far. So that is half the fun for me.



I think if I buy something in that style, it would probably be the BYOC FET Boost. I wonder how that TC IP compares with that old TC Elec Line Driver and Boost than Scott Ian was famous for using.

You know, usually the primer and painting phases went pretty well. Usually everything went to hell when I started putting the clear coat over the paint. I started having much better luck when I switched from Rustoleum Enamel paint to Krylon quick drying acrylic. I think next time will go much better.

I enjoy building things, and learning how they work (I do have a degree in electronics), so I am always fascinated with the design. I just hate to spend time and money on things I wont use.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> I think if I buy something in that style, it would probably be the BYOC FET Boost. I wonder how that TC IP compares with that old TC Elec Line Driver and Boost than Scott Ian was famous for using.
> 
> You know, usually the primer and painting phases went pretty well. Usually everything went to hell when I started putting the clear coat over the paint. I started having much better luck when I switched from Rustoleum Enamel paint to Krylon quick drying acrylic. I think next time will go much better.
> 
> I enjoy building things, and learning how they work (I do have a degree in electronics), so I am always fascinated with the design. I just hate to spend time and money on things I wont use.



I think the line driver feature on the BLD is the same as the integrated preamp, though I've never used a BLD so i can't say for sure. Just what I have read. 

I do have the schematic, manual, and service manual if you'd like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Told myself after I bought the Fluence Modern set I'd wait before I buy something else. Cuz if I like the Moderns, I'm getting the Classics. 

...

I lied. 

Found an MXR EVH117 for a good deal. I like my M117R, but I want the extra versatility of the EVH.


----------



## technomancer

Whoops, this happened...

View media item 484
EDIT: I blame this entirely on HighGain510


----------



## narad

^^ Oh hell yea


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Caved in and bought a Fishman Fluence modern set. My Aria V is having some serious noise issues, and I decided I want a set of actives for it. Instead of my usual go-to EMGs, thought I'd give the Fishmans a try.



Fuck it, added a set of Fishman Classics to that, to go into my PRS SE Tremonti.


----------



## Gmork

Diezel vh4-2 pedal that ive got my eye on or get my tech to install my bkp c-pig bridge and bkp aftermath neck.


----------



## Thrashman

Went down to Croydon and managed to secure this B6 for myself! This is the last rosewood B6 made, too, since they're swapping to pau ferro due to the CITES regulations.. So it's kind of a special one!

Hasn't got strings on it yet as it's being finished still, but I'm picking it up within the next two weeks!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Just got a sweetwater card. Not sure what to get.

Will get a pedalboard and a guitar. Might wait to see what the new KM-6 is all about or maybe an MH1000-ET.

Not sure what to do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either a 2nd AMT pedal (S2, R2, B2), or a 3rd set of Fishman Fluences.


----------



## Shask

Picked up a few cheap Black Friday deals today.... DOD Boneshaker, and Digitech Luxe. Figured why not for $50 or less each!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prob a guitarmory foxbat set for my baritone and an orion bridge for my 8 string to test out.


----------



## USMarine75

On it's way from Herr Henning's zuhause... Danke! I was torn between the VH4-2 and this... but it was at a price I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought another VFE Alpha Dog v2. Why? Because with the 15% off on Reverb, it was $80. If this thing shows up and works as it's supposed to, it'll be the best deal I've gotten in quite awhile.

Also, someone gave me a budget of $60 on Amazon, and I think I'm going to get this:








Apparently, it's based off of a Landgraff MO-D, which is about $400. I don't know how close to that it is, but the gut shot looks stellar assuming it shows up looking similar.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> On it's way from Herr Henning's zuhause... Danke! I was torn between the VH4-2 and this... but it was at a price I couldn't refuse.



Would be great to hear some average dude feedback on this one.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Would be great to hear some average dude feedback on this one.



Lol will do. Fleckenstein's is prob the best. I like Leah Woodward's... but it's a fully post-processed playthrough, so anything will sound good given that.


----------



## Swarth

]

I placed an order for this guy this past week. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## maggotspawn

4 space rack and sliding rack shelf. Also a custom cable for my XXX and Control Switcher from Voodoo Lab.


----------



## Spicypickles

Just purchased a black 7 string hip shot bridge, gotta measure for some replacement tuning machines and swapping out the knobs and buttons as well. 

Basically, I'm blacking out a chapman ML7T, and debating rubbing it with a black stain and sanding that back a bit, for a distressed look. 

Opinions?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I like that idea. I'm debating on a Mooer Radar for my HD500 or selling some gear and getting a Helix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Getting the Radar will be a huge tonal improvement, but the Helix will sound much better than the HD500 overall. At least in my experience.


----------



## DudeManBrother

USMarine75 said:


> On it's way from Herr Henning's zuhause... Danke! I was torn between the VH4-2 and this... but it was at a price I couldn't refuse.


Also curious to hear what you think about this thing. 
I drove a couple hours to pick one up: but couldn’t find a gain setting that I liked at all. The clean channel is phenomenal, but the second channel seemed to have real loose and boomy lows. Once the low knob was dropped to 0 to try and tighten it up, it got thin and brittle, bring it back up a tad, and the fart tone returned. 
Hopefully your experience is better than mine. Maybe it just needs a boost in front, but I was certainly disappointed.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Dmitry, from Mera Guitars, just sent me an email saying these beauties are on the way to me. Very curious to see how they compare to Ola’s hardware.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> Also curious to hear what you think about this thing.
> I drove a couple hours to pick one up: but couldn’t find a gain setting that I liked at all. The clean channel is phenomenal, but the second channel seemed to have real loose and boomy lows. Once the low knob was dropped to 0 to try and tighten it up, it got thin and brittle, bring it back up a tad, and the fart tone returned.
> Hopefully your experience is better than mine. Maybe it just needs a boost in front, but I was certainly disappointed.


I'd use an EQ pedal and a boost to try and tailor the low end into something more useful. I'd probably use a VFE Pale Horse in front to boost, and a VFE Focus to EQ the low end.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd use an EQ pedal and a boost to try and tailor the low end into something more useful. I'd probably use a VFE Pale Horse in front to boost, and a VFE Focus to EQ the low end.


Yeah if I purchased it online or something, and had it home, I would have tried a bunch of combos to find something usable; but ultimately it was $400 for a pedal I really didn’t need at all. 
I just had been really curious about them and thought it could make an epic little pedalboard rig when I felt like packing light. But I already have a Kemper for when I don’t want to lug a tube head around, so I passed on the Zerrer.


----------



## pearl_07

Walrus Audio's Black Friday deal was too good to pass up so I snagged a Julia for less than any of the used ones online.


----------



## USMarine75

I have a bunch of TS pedals, a Tumnus Deluxe, and most likely a VFE Standout I'll give a try. The demos sounded fantastic (but of course they would with post processing).





DudeManBrother said:


> Also curious to hear what you think about this thing.
> I drove a couple hours to pick one up: but couldn’t find a gain setting that I liked at all. The clean channel is phenomenal, but the second channel seemed to have real loose and boomy lows. Once the low knob was dropped to 0 to try and tighten it up, it got thin and brittle, bring it back up a tad, and the fart tone returned.
> Hopefully your experience is better than mine. Maybe it just needs a boost in front, but I was certainly disappointed.



What output were you using? As a drive, preamp, or DI recording?


----------



## DudeManBrother

USMarine75 said:


> What output were you using? As a drive, preamp, or DI recording?


I was mostly running it as a preamp into a tube power section, but also tried it as a pedal in front of a clean amp


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

USMarine75 said:


> On it's way from Herr Henning's zuhause... Danke! I was torn between the VH4-2 and this... but it was at a price I couldn't refuse.



Really want to try one of these as well... especially cause of the headphone out jack.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

DudeManBrother said:


> Also curious to hear what you think about this thing.
> I drove a couple hours to pick one up: but couldn’t find a gain setting that I liked at all. The clean channel is phenomenal, but the second channel seemed to have real loose and boomy lows. Once the low knob was dropped to 0 to try and tighten it up, it got thin and brittle, bring it back up a tad, and the fart tone returned.
> Hopefully your experience is better than mine. Maybe it just needs a boost in front, but I was certainly disappointed.



That's not good. The main thing I dig about all the Diezel amps is the tight/defined bottom. Loose and boomy is not my thing.


----------



## Aso

Next up will be two new Sully guitars. They are just going into paint soon.
Galaxy V neck-thru with black limba, old growth burl redwood top and cocobolo fretboard
624 aka "Aquamans Trident" mahogany body, mahogany/walnut neck with african blackwood fretboard and will be painted blue/green chamelon


----------



## USMarine75

DudeManBrother said:


> I was mostly running it as a preamp into a tube power section, but also tried it as a pedal in front of a clean amp



I'll have to see, but I don't doubt it.

I find most Diezel amps in general to have a relatively boomy/looser low end like most Mesa, unless EQ'd properly. My KSR Ares was able to be dialed in the same yet far more tight, hence I ended up buying it instead of the Herbert Mk2 I had initially intended on going home with.



Wizard of Ozz said:


> That's not good. The main thing I dig about all the Diezel amps is the tight/defined bottom. Loose and boomy is not my thing.



I guess I must be in the minority here lol. Not saying they're super loose... but I find the Fryette UL or a properly dialed in 5150 so much tighter. The Herbert was the tightest of the bunch, but the KSR was just better IMO.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

LTD MH1000 Evertune
Voodoolab Dingbat

Just ordered. This Sweetwater card is going to be dangerous.


----------



## USMarine75

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> LTD MH1000 Evertune
> Voodoolab Dingbat
> 
> Just ordered. This Sweetwater card is going to be dangerous.



Which Dingbat? I was looking at the large with mono power but it's like $399 and never on sale (no coupons ever seem to apply).


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

USMarine75 said:


> Which Dingbat? I was looking at the large with mono power but it's like $399 and never on sale (no coupons ever seem to apply).



I got the Medium with case and no extras. I want a different Power Supply so I didn't get theirs.

Also the Sweetwater rep gave me $20 off that and $50 off the guitar.

I would just ask your rep straight up for a discount.

Edit: I almost got the Friedman but paying $50 extra, I opted for the Dingbat.


----------



## PitchShifterMFX

Mooer Radar.


----------



## USMarine75

Same guy that had the Zerrer also had one of these... I've had my eye on it for awhile but they're from Italy and never pop up used for sale. Couldn't resist.


----------



## narad

^^ Sounds amazing.

For me, first bit-crusher I've ever heard be more than a one-trick non-musical pony:


----------



## stevexc

I'm thinking I need a new DI. Probably the Ampeg SCR-DI or a good ol' SansAmp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my body is ready


----------



## Blytheryn

So looks like this is going to be coming my way pretty soon:


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> So looks like this is going to be coming my way pretty soon:



NICE! Great to see it go to fitting guy!

Ha! - Already updated the sig!


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> NICE! Great to see it go to fitting guy!
> 
> Ha! - Already updated the sig!



Yeah man, turns out he was looking for an EVH 5153S. Straight trade for that and a matching 2x12 cab.

I’m stoked beyond words!


----------



## USMarine75

I've been GAS'ing hard for one of these and a deal came up that I couldn't pass up! This through a KSR Ares is going to be fun.


----------



## Hachetjoel

Anything through a KSR is a good time.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I think I will be getting a set of Fishman's to compare to the EMG in the guitar I just ordered once I can actually decide which set to get.


----------



## Leviathus

Each day I inch closer to ordering the Empress ParaEQ, Christmas is coming (I tell myself)....


----------



## lewis

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 57456
> 
> 
> I've been GAS'ing hard for one of these and a deal came up that I couldn't pass up! This through a KSR Ares is going to be fun.


jesus this thing looks super modern and completely cutting edge!!!


----------



## USMarine75

Kind of bummed the LTD isn't getting here until Monday now... was looking forward to some alone time with her this weekend!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

USMarine75 said:


> Kind of bummed the LTD isn't getting here until Monday now... was looking forward to some alone time with her this weekend!


Don’t feel bad I have to wait around 2 weeks from the time I ordered because it wasn’t in stock.

Then when it was in stock I was told to get in line.


----------



## stevexc

Assuming my POG sells tomorrow (which it should), I'm picking this up with the funds. It's the old version but it still gets the job done!

Also if my cab sells tomorrow (which it might not) I'm ordering one of these:


----------



## sonofabias

Fuchs Mantis Jr. head , it's a little monster !


----------



## BenjaminW

Probably a pedalboard with some new effects. But I am planning on getting a new guitar some time down the road.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

KnightBrolaire said:


> my body is ready



I wish they would bring this color combo stateside.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePhilosopher said:


> I wish they would bring this color combo stateside.


ikr, japan gets all the cool stuff.


----------



## Thrashman

just paid for the new guitar, so I suppose in betwen that and the aristides I'm gonna buy a Mono Vertigo case so that I don't have to lug around a hardcase on the tube. They seem solid, and for the price they better be!


----------



## technomancer

ThePhilosopher said:


> I wish they would bring this color combo stateside.



Order one from Ikebe


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I know that's the immediate action step to take, but that doesn't change my opinion on the finish coming this way.


----------



## USMarine75

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Don’t feel bad I have to wait around 2 weeks from the time I ordered because it wasn’t in stock.
> 
> Then when it was in stock I was told to get in line.



It actually arrived early. Despite the tracking it showed up on Saturday! That was the good news. The bad:

1. The action was set to > 1/4". Easily corrected, but jeez I would like to think that factories would give a guitar a basic setup on the way out the door. I'd also like to think Musiciansfriend at least gives a guitar a once over before they sell it. I understand this isn't a small shop offering a full custom setup with purchase, but at least make sure it's playable out of the box. On the bright side, now I have an even bigger appreciation for SRV playing with 13s and high action!

2. The guitar was tuned up fully. I've always thought guitars were shipped with the strings detuned?

3. The guitar has a lot of scratches. At first I thought it was just the pickguard plastic cover, but they were through that and into the pickguard, as well as the pickup covers. This thing looks like it was a beater at GC that everyone has had a turn on. Kind of dismayed that Musiciansfriend would let something go out the door like this.

Additional good news:

1. Although I have played Fluence pickups before at the Axe Palace for several hours and A/B'd against other pickups and through several rigs, but there's no substitute to bringing it home and playing through your own rig. I can NOT stress enough how great these were. I just used a basic rig of VFE Standout > KSR Ares > Genz Benz Gflex2 212. I A/B'd against a Regius 7 with Impulses, a Regius 6 with Juggs, a JP7 with Illuminators, and a Schecter with EMG. This hands down had the most clarity with complex chords. Leads sang with neck pickup and had a nice bite with the treble pickup. Rhythms had that amazing crystal clarity and midhump with the treble pickup, and a nice thump with the neck pickup. Tapping sequences, long legato runs, dissonance... all sounded great. 

2. The guitar itself looks fantastic and I'm debating giving it a good setup, or just waiting until I get the replacement in for a real full NGD. The hardware is all top notch, fretwork is great, and the QC looks fine other than the obvious wear and tear. MIK LTD is really top notch these days. I have a MIK Schecter Loomis from the first year run, and maybe I just got a great one, but I will put it up against any guitar. I have several PRS PS and other high end guitars, and I've always said the Schecter MIK holds its own. I'd say this LTD is better overall than my Kiesel SCB7 and Washburn 7, and it sounds FAR better than my JP7. I'd have no problem putting it in the rack with my two Regii and feeling comfortable it is every bit as good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In my rig, the Fluences fucking rock. I have a Modern set in my V and it's amazing. Voice 1 is an EMG 81 perfected. A slightly more dynamic sound, and the high end of the pickup is opened up. To me, the EMG 81 feels like someone turned the presence control all the way down... The Modern fixes that. And the 2nd voicing is interesting. It has a LOT of low end and a scooped sound, but still remains clear with all the low end it pumps out. Not my IDEAL voicing, but it still has it's place.


----------



## maggotspawn

DigiTech FreqOut and a TC Electronic Crescendo are next up to be acquired.


----------



## Spinedriver

stevexc said:


> Assuming my POG sells tomorrow (which it should), I'm picking this up with the funds. It's the old version but it still gets the job done!
> 
> Also if my cab sells tomorrow (which it might not) I'm ordering one of these:



I used to have a BDDI years ago but sold it to fund a guitar rig. Since then I've more or less 'upgraded' to a VT Bass DI but either way, you can't go wrong with any of Tech 21's bass pedals or amps. Personally, I'd loooove to try out one of the new dUG heads but there's no way in hell I'll ever see one around these parts.

That aside, I did manage to pick up a Boss GT-1 that was on sale as a sort of 'advance Christmas present' from my wife. Running that little thing into the GSP1101 sounds pretty badass I must say.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

USMarine75 said:


> It actually arrived early. Despite the tracking it showed up on Saturday! That was the good news. The bad: 1. The action was set to > 1/4". Easily corrected, but jeez I would like to think that factories would give a guitar a basic setup on the way out the door. I'd also like to think Musiciansfriend at least gives a guitar a once over before they sell it. I understand this isn't a small shop offering a full custom setup with purchase, but at least make sure it's playable out of the box. On the bright side, now I have an even bigger appreciation for SRV playing with 13s and high action! 2. The guitar was tuned up fully. I've always thought guitars were shipped with the strings detuned? 3. The guitar has a lot of scratches. At first I thought it was just the pickguard plastic cover, but they were through that and into the pickguard, as well as the pickup covers. This thing looks like it was a beater at GC that everyone has had a turn on. Kind of dismayed that Musiciansfriend would let something go out the door like this. Additional good news: 1. Although I have played Fluence pickups before at the Axe Palace for several hours and A/B'd against other pickups and through several rigs, but there's no substitute to bringing it home and playing through your own rig. I can NOT stress enough how great these were. I just used a basic rig of VFE Standout > KSR Ares > Genz Benz Gflex2 212. I A/B'd against a Regius 7 with Impulses, a Regius 6 with Juggs, a JP7 with Illuminators, and a Schecter with EMG. This hands down had the most clarity with complex chords. Leads sang with neck pickup and had a nice bite with the treble pickup. Rhythms had that amazing crystal clarity and midhump with the treble pickup, and a nice thump with the neck pickup. Tapping sequences, long legato runs, dissonance... all sounded great. 2. The guitar itself looks fantastic and I'm debating giving it a good setup, or just waiting until I get the replacement in for a real full NGD. The hardware is all top notch, fretwork is great, and the QC looks fine other than the obvious wear and tear. MIK LTD is really top notch these days. I have a MIK Schecter Loomis from the first year run, and maybe I just got a great one, but I will put it up against any guitar. I have several PRS PS and other high end guitars, and I've always said the Schecter MIK holds its own. I'd say this LTD is better overall than my Kiesel SCB7 and Washburn 7, and it sounds FAR better than my JP7. I'd have no problem putting it in the rack with my two Regii and feeling comfortable it is every bit as good.



That is awesome man. Well besides the scratches lol.

I have been really curious about that Standout. I am kicking myself for not getting one on the Black Friday deal, Huge discount but with Christmas coming and all of that I just decided not to do it.

I have an empress paraeq but something tells me the standout would suit me better.

Anyway congrats on the guitar and dang...I have not ever heard a single bad thing about the Fishm(e)n. I am definitely getting a set for this LTD but still debating on which set.


----------



## stevexc

Spinedriver said:


> I used to have a BDDI years ago but sold it to fund a guitar rig. Since then I've more or less 'upgraded' to a VT Bass DI but either way, you can't go wrong with any of Tech 21's bass pedals or amps. Personally, I'd loooove to try out one of the new dUG heads but there's no way in hell I'll ever see one around these parts.
> 
> That aside, I did manage to pick up a Boss GT-1 that was on sale as a sort of 'advance Christmas present' from my wife. Running that little thing into the GSP1101 sounds pretty badass I must say.


I used to have the BD Deluxe, it was a fantastic pedal - I just never needed it as I wasn't in a band at the time and wound up selling it.

Picked up the BDDI on Saturday and worked it into my pedalboard - very satisfied


----------



## Gravy Train

Hopefully I can find one of these for the end of the year View media item 513


----------



## Spinedriver

stevexc said:


> I used to have the BD Deluxe, it was a fantastic pedal - I just never needed it as I wasn't in a band at the time and wound up selling it.
> 
> Picked up the BDDI on Saturday and worked it into my pedalboard - very satisfied



How do you like the After Shock pedal ? Lately, I've tried running my Bogner Ecstacy Red pedal into the VT Bass & Zoom B3 and it's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Jake

Going to put together an Explorer in 2018. 

It's black so maybe I'll go this route?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

after playing an eII horizon at guitar center I want this, even though it's boring old black


----------



## protest

Should be here in time for Christmas 

://www.instagram.com/p/BcTMosuHHNf/

I don't know how I feel about my choice of two tone pickups but that's an easy fix. So pumped for this.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Should be here in time for Christmas
> 
> ://www.instagram.com/p/BcTMosuHHNf/
> 
> I don't know how I feel about my choice of two tone pickups but that's an easy fix. So pumped for this.



Holy crap that's yours? Awesome


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> Should be here in time for Christmas
> 
> ://www.instagram.com/p/BcTMosuHHNf/
> 
> I don't know how I feel about my choice of two tone pickups but that's an easy fix. So pumped for this.


i require more pics of that


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so for Christmas i have a choice between a new rifle or new guitar...decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Holy crap that's yours? Awesome



Yessir


----------



## lewis

thinking mine will either be pickups or save abit more up and buy a "live in amp" touring case
that will fit my Randall T2, Kemper and other rack stuff, pedalboard slot and a tech drawer etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up picking up an AMT r2 and an Alto mini mixer. Trying to get this 2 channel rig perfect.
Goddammit i need an AX8.


----------



## stevexc

Spinedriver said:


> How do you like the After Shock pedal ? Lately, I've tried running my Bogner Ecstacy Red pedal into the VT Bass & Zoom B3 and it's pretty damn impressive.


Honestly, I love it. Huge array of tones in that little box, and massive sculpting ability with the software. It's fun as heck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up picking up an AMT r2 and an Alto mini mixer. Trying to get this 2 channel rig perfect.
> Goddammit i need an AX8.



Neeevermind. Had another situation where the listing sold on another site and they didn't take it down. Sooo I went with a Behringer Xenyx 502 mixer, because tiny and Amazon Prime. 



stevexc said:


> Honestly, I love it. Huge array of tones in that little box, and massive sculpting ability with the software. It's fun as heck.



I think I love the Source Audio app-style tweaking more than TC's. Seems a lot more user-friendly and more usable. You can tweak it on your phone AND the mobile app doesn't run like ass like TC's does.


----------



## Triple7

Looking for another Vader Cabinet. Maybe that new PRS Seven.


----------



## Blytheryn

Estimated delivery date for the Chronicler is Friday, guess I'll just live in the gym until then to keep my mind off of it. I'll be sure to make a nice lengthy NGD for it.


----------



## Trashgreen

Latest additions:


Came 5 weeks ago, new amp to my ever growing amp setup, awesome sounds and lots of fun to play:







Came 3 weeks ago, unbelievable awesome Bass preamp/distortion:







Came last week, finally got these awesome basses, so excited at the moment:












Next project, upgrade from EZdrummer 2:







Future project, Salvation Audio 2 Channel preamp( first rack unit from above in picture) with my own choice of two preamps, which I have not fully decided yet:


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Trashgreen said:


> Latest additions:
> 
> 
> Came 5 weeks ago, new amp to my ever growing amp setup, awesome sounds and lots of fun to play:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came 3 weeks ago, unbelievable awesome Bass preamp/distortion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came last week, finally got these awesome basses, so excited at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next project, upgrade from EZdrummer 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future project, Salvation Audio 2 Channel preamp( first rack unit from above in picture) with my own choice of two preamps, which I have not fully decided yet:


That Coreblade is a KILLER amp. I A/B'd directly with an amp switcher (so no time delay) vs several amps including a Cobra, an Orthos and some others...I would have taken the coreblade over all of them.


----------



## mnemonic

Trashgreen said:


> Future project, Salvation Audio 2 Channel preamp( first rack unit from above in picture) with my own choice of two preamps, which I have not fully decided yet:



I didn't know they did rack preamps so I don't need a chassis, this is interesting to me. 

Do you know the price on a 2 preamp rack unit?


----------



## Trashgreen

mnemonic said:


> I didn't know they did rack preamps so I don't need a chassis, this is interesting to me.
> 
> Do you know the price on a 2 preamp rack unit?




Last time I checked it was just about 1200 $, but you will need to email Salvation Audio to get final price quote. Great thing is that you can mix any two preamps shown at their website:

http://salvationaudio.com/index.php?page=modifications


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> Going to put together an Explorer in 2018.
> 
> It's black so maybe I'll go this route?


Well it's here and I think I'm gonna go forward with the plan from above. Just gonna take some time to get it all together *probably not doing EMG's but still*

2017 Explorer HP Project (thank you Black Friday)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided I'm selling two of my guitars to make room for a new one I've been wanting... Unsure which, though.


----------



## davidswain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up picking up an AMT r2 and an Alto mini mixer. Trying to get this 2 channel rig perfect.
> Goddammit i need an AX8.



What’s the mixer for?


----------



## Blytheryn

She's here boys... Hype is real. NGD incoming.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

davidswain said:


> What’s the mixer for?


Split my R2/Torpedo and Ethos Clean so I can use an Aby switch to run into my speaker without issues.


----------



## davidswain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Split my R2/Torpedo and Ethos Clean so I can use an Aby switch to run into my speaker without issues.



Any pictures of this rig? Sounds similar to to what I’m thinking of doing.


----------



## technomancer

Hopefully one of these...

View media item 523


----------



## Blytheryn

technomancer said:


> Hopefully one of these...
> 
> View media item 523


You're fucking kidding me?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fortins opening preorders for the Meshuggah amp soon. Supposed to be between 3000-3500.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fortins opening preorders for the Meshuggah amp soon. Supposed to be between 3000-3500.



I know a guy who paid 3300 for his, new.


----------



## technomancer

Blytheryn said:


> I know a guy who paid 3300 for his, new.



Yeah they said pricing wasn't completely confirmed yet but but was looking like low $3k. 

There was also a comment by Fortin Amps saying it may be preorder paid up front by wire transfer. If that is the case I'm out as I'm not basically handing a guy in another country an envelope of cash, but if there is an option to pay by charge card I'll likely grab one. Mike is a great guy as I've dealt with him on an amp before, but shit happens and businesses fold all the time.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm still waiting on my DAR Meshuggah amp...


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I'm still waiting on my DAR Meshuggah amp...



See comment about businesses folding all the time


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> See comment about businesses folding all the time



So you're saying it won't be here by Christmas?


----------



## mnemonic

That DAR amp did look pretty neat. Shame it turned to vaporware.

I think there was a bunch of other things announced with it too, like a preamp pedal (or rack unit?) and IR loader.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Yeah they said pricing wasn't completely confirmed yet but but was looking like low $3k.
> 
> There was also a comment by Fortin Amps saying it may be preorder paid up front by wire transfer.





Please just deposit the $3k into my Bitcoin wallet. I promise that you will receive an amp at some point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i caved and bought some ragnaroks. Guess I'll see if they're really just a tweaked warpig or not.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Please just deposit the $3k into my Bitcoin wallet. I promise that you will receive an amp at some point.





Yeah that is a big NOPE if that is how they end up doing that



KnightBrolaire said:


> i caved and bought some ragnaroks. Guess I'll see if they're really just a tweaked warpig or not.



Given I am a fan of the Warpig that comparison has had me tempted as well... but I don't really have a guitar I want to swap pups in currently


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Given I am a fan of the Warpig that comparison has had me tempted as well... but I don't really have a guitar I want to swap pups in currently



I'm thinking along the same lines, but in that case I'd cross my fingers for a Rag-90


----------



## protest

My Anderson just got to Brian's. Hopefully it'll be here on Saturday. 

/www.instagram.com/p/Bcp_lI9hngs/?hl=en


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> My Anderson just got to Brian's. Hopefully it'll be here on Saturday.
> 
> /www.instagram.com/p/Bcp_lI9hngs/?hl=en



That’s a cool finish, different for sure.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> My Anderson just got to Brian's. Hopefully it'll be here on Saturday.
> 
> /www.instagram.com/p/Bcp_lI9hngs/?hl=en



Doing the pearl over the fade was brilliant


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> My Anderson just got to Brian's. Hopefully it'll be here on Saturday.
> 
> /www.instagram.com/p/Bcp_lI9hngs/?hl=en


hmm sparkles over a fade. totally nicking that idea.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Doing the pearl over the fade was brilliant



Yea I was worried it was going to be too crazy, but it only really pops out on the darker shades which is what I wanted.



KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm sparkles over a fade. totally nicking that idea.



Haha nice. Brian already told me he's thinking of using it on a couple of his 2018 builds.


----------



## mnemonic

I've been reading up on tubes today and now I really wanna try some KT77's or 6CA7's in one side of my Fryette 2/50/2. 

Not that there is anything wrong with the EL34's in there but it can be fun to tweak new things.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

seriously considering getting a chapman baritone and painting it in some obnoxious color like kawasaki green.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Took a break from music for a while. Finally getting the itch to get back into it. Already ordered a Greendot off Sweetwater. Planning on getting a Mesa Boogie Triaxis after watching some good demos, most recently the Ola Englund one. Seems like it's highly underrated. Also need the rest of the rig......


----------



## Sogradde

protest said:


> My Anderson just got to Brian's. Hopefully it'll be here on Saturday.
> 
> /www.instagram.com/p/Bcp_lI9hngs/?hl=en



That finish is ridiculously good looking.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

mnemonic said:


> I've been reading up on tubes today and now I really wanna try some KT77's or 6CA7's in one side of my Fryette 2/50/2.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with the EL34's in there but it can be fun to tweak new things.



I tried out a pair of EHX 6CA7 tubes in my VHT 50/CL, which has the same or similar power section as the 2/50/2 as far as I know. They did everything I was expecting based on reviews and specs as far as smoother top end and mids, more depth/low end, and a bit more headroom. I didn't bias the amp at all, which may have helped it even more. Definitely worth trying out IMO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Set on getting a 2nd Tremonti Custom. Trying to wait and see if I can find out with a really, REALLY good flame like this.


----------



## mnemonic

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I tried out a pair of EHX 6CA7 tubes in my VHT 50/CL, which has the same or similar power section as the 2/50/2 as far as I know. They did everything I was expecting based on reviews and specs as far as smoother top end and mids, more depth/low end, and a bit more headroom. I didn't bias the amp at all, which may have helped it even more. Definitely worth trying out IMO



That does sound pretty appetising.

Yeah after doing a bit of research on biasing it does seem easier than I thought. Maybe some time in the new year I'll pick up two 6CA7's and a bias probe. I already have a good multimeter.


----------



## USMarine75

So this arrived and it was everything I could have ever hoped for. I had three mega pedals arrive at the same time. This, a Diezel Zerrer, and my Svisound 3-in-1. They are all good, but this is just IT for me. The only way I can think to explain it, is that it sounds like a modern-voiced Bluesbreaker clone with the gain x 1000. I've only used it through my Fender bassman 410 with the LTD Susi and a Gibson V in drop D. I want to try it through one of my modern 212 cabs to see just how brutal it can get, but nothing has made my bassman sound as amazing as this has.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

I managed to order one of these ultra-limited buggers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Set on getting a 2nd Tremonti Custom. Trying to wait and see if I can find out with a really, REALLY good flame like this.




Nevermind  Sold my explorer and I found a grey black one at a bargain.


----------



## lemeker

I have an 8 ohm Two Notes Captor on the way. 

Now I can really dial in the Marshall (its kinda loud), record a little and see If I'm going to keep it or not.


----------



## sirbuh

Well I guess a PRS CE24 just happened (picking up freshly setup ESP, too).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up getting an MXR Badass OD again. Kinda missed it so I needed it again


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up getting an MXR Badass OD again. Kinda missed it so I needed it again



I will pick up one of those one of these days! I have a SD-1, Green Rhino, and GT-OD, so it is hard to justify when I have all of it's close cousins, but I still want one!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I ordered some bkp impulses in case the ragnaroks don't work out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I will pick up one of those one of these days! I have a SD-1, Green Rhino, and GT-OD, so it is hard to justify when I have all of it's close cousins, but I still want one!



I liked it more than the SD-1. Has the core sound of the SD-1, but gives you more to work with. I described it as the SD-1 version of a Green Rhino, which I still think is accurate. But on top of that, the Bump knob makes it sound like a TS when you need it.

So yeah, PRS SE Tremonti Custom (2017 revision) and MXR on the way. Curious about the Tremonti Custom because it's supposed to have the new Tremonti S pickups. I've owned the Tremonti Treble, so I'm curious as to how it compares. If I don't like them, I'm getting the Fishman KsE set.


----------



## USMarine75

^ Speaking of SD1, I bought a Keeley DS9 a couple weeks ago and just haven't really fallen in love yet. I think the issue is I didn't really have anything set up that it worked well with? It's supposed to be a holy grail combo of the SD1 and DS1, combining the best of both and really tweakable, fixing some of the complaints. Not sure it knocks the VFE ark Horse out of my collection...


----------



## sirbuh

Gave in on the Dunlop Echoplex Preamp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Speaking of SD1, I bought a Keeley DS9 a couple weeks ago and just haven't really fallen in love yet. I think the issue is I didn't really have anything set up that it worked well with? It's supposed to be a holy grail combo of the SD1 and DS1, combining the best of both and really tweakable, fixing some of the complaints. Not sure it knocks the VFE ark Horse out of my collection...



The DS-1 just sucks IMO. Doesn't help the SD-1 in any way. 

The SD-1 is a brighter, thinner, more aggressive TS-1. The SD-1's midrange bump is higher, which means it'll be brighter, have more attack, and more of a HPF than the TS9. Plus the asymmetrical clipping makes it sound raunchier. It's similar in some ways to the Tubescreamer, but sounds different still.

Also, I got my Tremonti guitar, and I need a proper ABY switch that has a ground lift and boost and whatnot, so I'm checking these out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I got my Tremonti pedal.


What pedal is that?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Speaking of SD1, I bought a Keeley DS9 a couple weeks ago and just haven't really fallen in love yet. I think the issue is I didn't really have anything set up that it worked well with? It's supposed to be a holy grail combo of the SD1 and DS1, combining the best of both and really tweakable, fixing some of the complaints. Not sure it knocks the VFE ark Horse out of my collection...


The VFE Dark Horse is a weird, but interesting pedal. I kinda like some of its frequencies, but parts of it could be better. Any setting suggestions?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What pedal is that?



Fuck, had pedals stuck in my mind. 

Meant guitar. Got a 2nd SE Tremonti Custom.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

might pick up a VFE triumvirate. seems super versatile.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck, had pedals stuck in my mind.
> 
> Meant guitar. Got a 2nd SE Tremonti Custom.


Oh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> might pick up a VFE triumvirate. seems super versatile.


The pedal is certainly interesting, but I didn't really hear any settings I had to have from demos I listened to. I love VFE's previous lineup, but that pedal was one I didn't care for. Not telling you to avoid it, but just didn't hear anything I had to have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh.



I don't think ANY of the Tremonti pedals interest me, so nothing for me there. 

Don't need a phaser, and I hate Morley wahs.

EDIT: Fuck it, found a refurb'd Decibel 11. Just bought it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The pedal is certainly interesting, but I didn't really hear any settings I had to have from demos I listened to. I love VFE's previous lineup, but that pedal was one I didn't care for. Not telling you to avoid it, but just didn't hear anything I had to have.


It's between that and the standout midbooster from vfe (basically the focus but quieter)


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up a new bridge from Mann for my custom 22 that was raked over before I got it. Almost done restoring it to a respectable PRS again, going to have to jerryrig an odd switching system with a push pull though.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think ANY of the Tremonti pedals interest me, so nothing for me there.
> 
> Don't need a phaser, and I hate Morley wahs.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck it, found a refurb'd Decibel 11. Just bought it.



Damn, I was just about to mention how much I love my Radial Twin City  that Decibel 11 looks pretty sick since it's programmable, though!


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> might pick up a VFE triumvirate. seems super versatile.


 I sold mine... too wonky/gimmicky for me but YMMV. Check out the Brimstone Audio XD1, XD2, and Ouroboros too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Damn, I was just about to mention how much I love my Radial Twin City  that Decibel 11 looks pretty sick since it's programmable, though!


At first I was interested in the Twin City but the Split personality is slightly cheapwr, is smaller, and has more features.


----------



## USMarine75

I have the Radial and it worked perfect for me when I was running the dual 5150 and Engl FB100 rig.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Also, someone gave me a budget of $60 on Amazon, and I think I'm going to get this:
> 
> View attachment 57407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's based off of a Landgraff MO-D, which is about $400. I don't know how close to that it is, but the gut shot looks stellar assuming it shows up looking similar.


Ended up getting this, and it kicks ass when boosted by a Matthews Effects The Architect v2, Tube Screamer Mini, Ego Driver [Madbean OCD clone], OCD v2, or Mooer Hustle Drive [OCD clone]. The pedal is as advertised, and has a shit ton of gain on tap. Paired with some gain from one of the above pedals as a boost, and the gain on the MO-D clone between 9:00 and 10:30, the tone is amazing. Took a bit to dial in this pedal, but once I got it dialed in and boosted it, the results were killer. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After doing a concert with the biggest rig I've ever built, now there's a possible prospect of an overseas show, something I haven't done for a while. I'm thinking of assembling a mini board with a few small pedals on a mini pedaltrain. Such as...









































A bunch of FTT Solderless cables to put it together and I'm golden. But I still have to pay off that Kemper...


----------



## sirbuh

Picked up a Ditto Looper and had the action lowered, some fret work, and strings changed on the CE24 more to my liking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Might grab a rat 2 or something like that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> After doing a concert with the biggest rig I've ever built, now there's a possible prospect of an overseas show, something I haven't done for a while. I'm thinking of assembling a mini board with a few small pedals on a mini pedaltrain. Such as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of FTT Solderless cables to put it together and I'm golden. But I still have to pay off that Kemper...



Well, cross 2 off that list.


----------



## rexbinary

My first purchase of 2018 will be a 7-string set of shop floor special black winters with blood red logo for my ESP AW-7.

They will look like this:






Later after tax time I'm going for either the 5153 50w 2.0 or 5153 50w EL34 with matching 2x12 cab.






And after that, probably a new guitar.  Maybe a Wolfgang Special....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Might grab a rat 2 or something like that.


Get the Fat Rat. It's killer. The VFE Alpha Dog and whatever the fuck a "Landrat Mojo Distortion" on Amazon is are also really cool. The Landrat is a Landgraff MO'D clone and is probably the only rat clone more expensive than a vintage white face. For what reason, I have zero fucking clue, but the Landrat is 50 on Amazon. A little "scooped" sounding compared to a normal Rat, but boosted with an OCD or Tube Screamer, and it sounds awesome. That said, I have zero clue what company makes them or where the PCBs come from, but they use pretty quality parts, so it's worth 50 at least.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rexbinary said:


> And after that, probably a new guitar.  Maybe a Wolfgang Special....


While I hate floyds, that guitar is sexy as fuck. That said, it has always been weird to me that the top horn is from a 335, while the bottom horn is from an LP. The bottom horn has a little more room, but still.


----------



## Curt

I honestly don't know. I've got 3 months to make a decision.

this with an upraged nut and tuners






This, bone stock, or its 7 string counterpart, because I do already have a 6 string, but... you can never have too many, right?





or something like this modded with a black pickguard and black hardware







I want all three things, but they must come in order. Need to decide what to do first.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My bass vi gas is out of control. So i bought a schecter hellcat.


----------



## USMarine75

I bought a leftover one of these from Sam Ash for a ridiculous price a couple weeks ago:






I had a holy grail guitar bought, but the seller backed out... so I reached back out to my rep at Sam Ash and ended up buying these too:










tl;dr Maybe not SSO's cup of tea, but P90 FTW!!!


----------



## techjsteele

This is next on my list:


----------



## USMarine75

techjsteele said:


> This is next on my list:



I have one. Not sure how I feel about it yet. It definitely is not plug and play. It sounded very digital/fake/artifact sounding to me, in a Digitech mult-fx pedal kind of way.

The fusion thing sounded absolutely terrible... I literally couldn't find one usable setting. (hoping!). 

I'll admit I only played about 30 min on it, so I'm hoping I can tweak some much better tones out of it! Also, I only used it as a drive. I'd like to try it as a preamp as well and see if I get better results.

tl;dr disappointed but hopeful?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I thought the crunch and lead versions of the Le preamp series sucked from the demos I saw. None of the tones were anything I'd go for. The clean is cool, but yeah, the fusion takes far too long to dial in. They'd be better off getting rid of it, and saving consumers about $80-100.


----------



## USMarine75

Yeah I prob have 50 OD and dirt pedals at this point... and this might be the most disappointing and least used! I haven't even had the time or desire to try it again, that is how bad my first experience was lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I prob have 50 OD and dirt pedals at this point... and this might be the most disappointing and least used! I haven't even had the time or desire to try it again, that is how bad my first experience was lol.


Well, it's meant as a preamp, but still. Judging from the demos, I thought the Le Lead and Le Crunch were awful. I almost skipped the Le Clean, which I like, as a result.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you want a preamp like the LeLead, get the AMT R2. I love mine and it's much cheaper. I can't find a source, but allegedly 

That or check out the AMT SS11B, which I also wanna check out.


----------



## USMarine75

.


----------



## USMarine75

I ran it through one of the all time great pedal platforms which usually works well for that application... other preamps sound killer through it and they advertise this can be used that way. I also didn't like it through my headphones either. But I'm definitely going to try it as a traditional preamp into my power amp and 212, as well as give the Di through WoS cabs in my DAW a try. I'm not giving up yet.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you want a preamp like the LeLead, get the AMT R2. I love mine and it's much cheaper. I can't find a source, but allegedly
> 
> That or check out the AMT SS11B, which I also wanna check out.



Yeah, I can probably think of a bunch of better sounding dirt pedals depending on what he is looking for. Modern high gain, tight, clarity? Just to name a few that are sitting in front of me lol... Custom Audio Art 'Fortis' High Drive, Wampler Dracrys, Emma Pisdiyauwot, Mesa Throttlebox, Sinvertek no5 all sound better IMO. And yes, anything AMT. I have an old Du Hast I'd go with before the Le Lead (so far).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What was the lead version trying to model or mimic or whatever anyways? A rectifier? An ENGL?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What was the lead version trying to model or mimic or whatever anyways? A rectifier? An ENGL?



ALLEGEDLY it's supposed to be similar to an old 2-channel Dual Recto. I wish I can find the source, but google's not giving me much luck.


----------



## techjsteele

I was lucky enough to have a friend lend me his Le Lead pedal for a few days to try out with my rig and I was sold. I liked the AMT R2 pedals demos I've heard (especially Fred Brum's demo), but I definitely liked the Le Lead preamp with my current pedalboard setup (plus having full MIDI control over amp channel changing was a plus). If my friend had the AMT R2, I would have tried it out as well.

I'm going in a full pedalboard rig direction, which is why I even considered a preamp pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ALLEGEDLY it's supposed to be similar to an old 2-channel Dual Recto. I wish I can find the source, but google's not giving me much luck.


I see. I'd rather a Soldano SLO type preamp deal instead of a recto, but that's cool I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

techjsteele said:


> I was lucky enough to have a friend lend me his Le Lead pedal for a few days to try out with my rig and I was sold. I liked the AMT R2 pedals demos I've heard (especially Fred Brum's demo), but I definitely liked the Le Lead preamp with my current pedalboard setup (plus having full MIDI control over amp channel changing was a plus). If my friend had the AMT R2, I would have tried it out as well.
> 
> I'm going in a full pedalboard rig direction, which is why I even considered a preamp pedal.



I was in the same boat. It's why I settled on the P2 and R2. loved them both, which is why I also just bought an AmT Japanese Girl wah, and still plan on getting an AMT SS11B. The R2 is nice, but I want *more* 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I see. I'd rather a Soldano SLO type preamp deal instead of a recto, but that's cool I guess.



If it is based on the old Rectos, it shouldn't be too far off from a SLO, allegedly.


----------



## USMarine75

The Jap Girl (really AMT? lol) is amazing. It was down to that and the JC and I preferred the AMT both for space and tone. 

You should check out the VT2 Fryette-based one as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I ran it through one of the all time great pedal platforms which usually works well for that application... other preamps sound killer through it and they advertise this can be used that way. I also didn't like it through my headphones either. But I'm definitely going to try it as a traditional preamp into my power amp and 212, as well as give the Di through WoS cabs in my DAW a try. I'm not giving up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can probably think of a bunch of better sounding dirt pedals depending on what he is looking for. Modern high gain, tight, clarity? Just to name a few that are sitting in front of me lol... Custom Audio Art 'Fortis' High Drive, Wampler Dracrys, Emma Pisdiyauwot, Mesa Throttlebox, Sinvertek no5 all sound better IMO. And yes, anything AMT. I have an old Du Hast I'd go with before the Le Lead (so far).


How's the throttlebox sound? More dual rectoish or markish?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> The Jap Girl (really AMT? lol) is amazing. It was down to that and the JC and I preferred the AMT both for space and tone.
> 
> You should check out the VT2 Fryette-based one as well.


Asians don't get all butthurt over stupid shit. The younger generation does, but fuck em; life is too short to get angry over someone's lame joke.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> How's the throttlebox sound? More dual rectoish or markish?


No offense to anyone that likes them, but I thought the Mesa pedals sounded like fucking garbage. It was almost shocking how poor they sounded. I'm going based on demos, but there was nothing that made me think, "Wow, I need that!"


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> How's the throttlebox sound? More dual rectoish or markish?



I thought it sounded like a Mark 5 lead to my ears but YMMV. It's very underrated. The demos on YT definitely don't do it any justice.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> I thought it sounded like a Mark 5 lead to my ears but YMMV. It's very underrated. The demos on YT definitely don't do it any justice.


Eh... I'll take your word for it, but I thought the majority of the demos for all of those pedals sounded effing embarrassing. I rather like the Mark series and thought a Mark preamp in a pedal would be killer, but those pedals were not it.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh... I'll take your word for it, but I thought the majority of the demos for all of those pedals sounded effing embarrassing. I rather like the Mark series and thought a Mark preamp in a pedal would be killer, but those pedals were not it.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> No offense to anyone that likes them, but I thought the Mesa pedals sounded like fucking garbage. It was almost shocking how poor they sounded. I'm going based on demos, but there was nothing that made me think, "Wow, I need that!"



Haha well we disagree on nearly everything... what is good tone, demos, reviewers, reviews, playing, bands, genres, courtesy and civility, etc... so it is what it is... and I'm okay with that.




I own the pedal and I owned a Mark V (even though I believe the company says its a Dual-Rec-in-a-box) and I think it nails the Mesa Mark V lead for whatever that is worth. Then again I liked the sound of the Mesa, and if you don't like that...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"Majority"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh shit forgot to bring up the stuff I got. 
AMT Japanese Girl wah and Digi tech Ricochet. In the process of shrinking my pedal board.
Dimarzio Super 2. Got a really bass heavy guitar and this'll help tighten it up hopefully. Saw Ben Eller recommends this for bassy guitars.
Decibel 11 Split Personality. Huge upgrade over the passive AB box I was using.

Next purchase in unsure. Im thinking about either finally getting a J bass, or selling one of my guitars to make room for one more PRS SE Singlecut-style guitar. Or an LTD ec1000tctm

Edit: Oh also got a DeWalt power drill.  Been needing a new one for awhile. Need a router or a dremel as well.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh shit forgot to bring up the stuff I got.
> AMT Japanese Girl wah and Digi tech Ricochet. In the process of shrinking my pedal board.



You just reminded me of the AMT Japanese Girl. Cheers.  Looks like we're doing something similar with the mini boards too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Got a v2 VFE Fiery Red Horse. I need to email Peter though, because the site for the discontinued pedals seems to indicate that the VFE Fiery Red Horse can have other power supplies. I'm curious what it would be like with an 18v power supply. I'd assume it'd go between about 9v to 24v or so?

From the VFE site: "The POWER knob sets the amount of voltage fed to the gain stages, from 3V up to 16V (_*or more with more than 9V power supplies*_). Lower voltages will starve and sag the gain stages."

So that means that the pedal will be fine with an 18v power supply correct? I mean, that's what it seems to indicate, but being that the pedals are discontinued, I don't care to hook up two VFE Fiery Red Horses [I have more than one, sue me], and have them fry. I'd hook em up to 18v power supplies, and just crank the power control, though I'm not entirely sure they need it, because they sound pretty awesome from 9v to 16v on the power control. 

And yes, I have a stash of VFE pedals, and yes, I am hoarding them. Only one I've bought has been sorta meh -- the Dark Horse -- but even that has something interesting to offer. It's a nice dark sort of distortion pedal, but still Marshall leaning somewhat. If @USMarine75 has any setting suggestions, I'm all ears. I'd dig it outta my closet to test it.


----------



## HerbalDude420

New pickups that people hate or love is my next purchase. Going with lace alumitones Deathbucker/Humbucker combo in my Schecter C1 Platinum. And maybe a second Alto Truesonic for stereo setup for my helix.


----------



## mnemonic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Got a v2 VFE Fiery Red Horse. I need to email Peter though, because the site for the discontinued pedals seems to indicate that the VFE Fiery Red Horse can have other power supplies. I'm curious what it would be like with an 18v power supply. I'd assume it'd go between about 9v to 24v or so?
> 
> From the VFE site: "The POWER knob sets the amount of voltage fed to the gain stages, from 3V up to 16V (_*or more with more than 9V power supplies*_). Lower voltages will starve and sag the gain stages."
> 
> So that means that the pedal will be fine with an 18v power supply correct? I mean, that's what it seems to indicate, but being that the pedals are discontinued, I don't care to hook up two VFE Fiery Red Horses [I have more than one, sue me], and have them fry. I'd hook em up to 18v power supplies, and just crank the power control, though I'm not entirely sure they need it, because they sound pretty awesome from 9v to 16v on the power control.
> 
> And yes, I have a stash of VFE pedals, and yes, I am hoarding them. Only one I've bought has been sorta meh -- the Dark Horse -- but even that has something interesting to offer. It's a nice dark sort of distortion pedal, but still Marshall leaning somewhat. If @USMarine75 has any setting suggestions, I'm all ears. I'd dig it outta my closet to test it.



That power control had me curious so I googled it, all I found was one review here that mentions 9v to 15v

http://www.effectsbay.com/2015/03/demo-of-the-vfe-effects-fiery-red-horse-by-rig-rig-rig-gear-demo/

The mention of 15v makes me think there’s a charge pump in there (probably LT1054) that can’t take higher than 15v. 

Apart from emailing the guy and asking, you could also open it to check. Also check the voltage rating on the side of the electrolytic capacitors.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mnemonic said:


> That power control had me curious so I googled it, all I found was one review here that mentions 9v to 15v
> 
> http://www.effectsbay.com/2015/03/demo-of-the-vfe-effects-fiery-red-horse-by-rig-rig-rig-gear-demo/
> 
> The mention of 15v makes me think there’s a charge pump in there (probably LT1054) that can’t take higher than 15v.
> 
> Apart from emailing the guy and asking, you could also open it to check. Also check the voltage rating on the side of the electrolytic capacitors.


I think what it is talking about is using a 9v to adjust the charge pump between 3v to 15v [VFE's site says 16v, but whatever]. I'll just email Peter. He's usually very good about getting back to me about questions and such. He's currently fixing my other Fiery Red Horse [production v1] because the 3 way clipping toggle is broke. He's got a shit ton to do, so hopefully he can do it and ship it out quickly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I thought it sounded like a Mark 5 lead to my ears but YMMV. It's very underrated. The demos on YT definitely don't do it any justice.


Cool, now the only question is if the eq version is worth the extra $$$ hmmm


----------



## Edika

Hopefully my first electoacoustic. I'm really drawn to the Fender PM-3 Deluxe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You just reminded me of the AMT Japanese Girl. Cheers.  Looks like we're doing something similar with the mini boards too.



It's not exactly mini.  Just a shit-ton of pedals on a pedalboard. Gonna be around 15 pedals once I get these two, and I'm still adding more.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Well it wasn’t an actual purchase; my dad got these for my birthday/Christmas gift: a legit nitro pickguard from Lashing 


And some “patent pending” bent saddles. I already had the patented bent saddles installed, but these are a classic touch to go with the ‘59-‘65 era pickguard.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> Cool, now the only question is if the eq version is worth the extra $$$ hmmm



Yeah I always prefer more knobs given the chance, but the price difference was drastic at the time. i want to say I found one mint for just over a hundred, and the EQ version was over $200?


----------



## Kaura

I'm going to get a nice paycheck next month as I worked my ass off this month. Really tempted to get a Fender Mustang since I've always digged the body shape but I've heard that the built quality is pretty bad on those and I what I really need is a new 7-string so I'm probably just going to get an Iron Label Ibanez.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Probably grabbing one of these tomorrow. I don’t know a whole lot about them but I hear channel 1 is classic Marshall and channel 2 is modern high gain similar to an Uberschall


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I always prefer more knobs given the chance, but the price difference was drastic at the time. i want to say I found one mint for just over a hundred, and the EQ version was over $200?


Haven't found an eq version for under 250 yet but if i do i'm getting one. It'll pair nicely with my f30.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 58121
> 
> Probably grabbing one of these tomorrow. I don’t know a whole lot about them but I hear channel 1 is classic Marshall and channel 2 is modern high gain similar to an Uberschall


You bucky lastard! 



Kaura said:


> I'm going to get a nice paycheck next month as I worked my ass off this month. Really tempted to get a Fender Mustang since I've always digged the body shape but I've heard that the built quality is pretty bad on those and I what I really need is a new 7-string so I'm probably just going to get an Iron Label Ibanez.


But I've seen quite a few Ibanez Iron Labels with poor build quality... 

I mean, get what you want, but not getting guitar A for something that guitar B has issues with is just a bit odd, I guess.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> But I've seen quite a few Ibanez Iron Labels with poor build quality...
> 
> I mean, get what you want, but not getting guitar A for something that guitar B has issues with is just a bit odd, I guess.



Good to know. i honestly don't know much about the Iron Labels and since they're not made in Japan I'm questioning the build quality but of course I'm going to try them out before buying one. I have a few prestige Ibbies and even they have their faults but the sad thing is that the 7-string market is kinda limited even today at least if you have a limited budget so there's not even that many other brands to look at. I mean, pretty much the only other brand that I would consider is LTD but I've heard some bad stories about their current state.


----------



## USMarine75

Kaura said:


> Good to know. i honestly don't know much about the Iron Labels and since they're not made in Japan I'm questioning the build quality but of course I'm going to try them out before buying one. I have a few prestige Ibbies and even they have their faults but the sad thing is that the 7-string market is kinda limited even today at least if you have a limited budget so there's not even that many other brands to look at. I mean, pretty much the only other brand that I would consider is LTD but I've heard some bad stories about their current state.



MIK stuff has been fantastic overall the last 5+ years. I have several friends (or friend-ish people lol) that own stores that sell ESP LTD and Schecter and are usually fairly vocal when they receive garbage to resell. I also own 5 LTD and Schecter guitars personally and all are mint (I am very picky myself I won't tolerate even minor finish flaws, but that is me). The majority of the complaints I hear involve the guitar not receiving a proper setup (pickup height, trussrod, action, trem, etc).

With that said, I just purchased an LTD KS-M-7 and it arrived with tons of pick scratches. I can only imagine that Zakk Wylde demoed this thing, or someone that picks with a shovel. I don't blame the manufacturer, I blame the reseller on this one. It was obviously demoed or a customer return. It also had action maxed out... there must have been almost 1/4" at 24th fret lol.

Regarding the MII stuff, the only stuff I have heard and seen is poorly filed fret ends (common) and minor finish flaws (rare). The quality of parts are top notch and the wood is mostly high quality (I've heard of one or two dead sounding MII Iron Label guitars making it out there).

No company has 100% flawless QC. High-end companies like PRS, Knaggs, Mayones, etc., should and do have less.... and that assurance is one of the things you are paying for. But the level of flaws that make it into customers hands are still quite low from what i have seen with MIK companies like Schecter and LTD.

My recommendation is, you can't go wrong buying from a reseller that has a good return policy. I just bought several leftover 2015 Gibsons. That was a particularly bad year for QC by Gibson from what I hear, but I'm not worried. I have 45 days to fully inspect and try them out and if I can't live with my life choices, then back they go and it costs me nothing. And if you buy from a seller that offer a free inspection and pro setup before they ship/sell, then you really shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

With Iron Labels, I've seen a few where the bridge was in the wrong spot so that either the highest or lowest string were barely on the fingerboard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So I've fucked with my VFE Dark Horse some. I got some better results, but still a little underwhelmed I guess. Compared to the other 12 or so VFE pedals I have, the Dark Horse is my least favorite. Still a cool pedal, but yeah. Messing with the fat control on the PCB was pretty interesting. Got me closer to some usable tones, for sure. Other than that, it seems like a Marshall in a Box of sorts, but more for the Grunge/Doom crowd than the Hair Metal set. I could see it being useful for Black Sabbath covers if set right. 

Anyways, cranking the fat control all the way up did get it closer to Hair Metal territory, so that's good for my uses. It's one of the few times when I wish there was a 7th control on the face of a VFE pedal, whereas usually 6 controls is more than enough. The reason I think so is because it has a huge effect on the tone and operation of the pedal. 

On a different note, I can't wait to get my Fiery Red Horse v2, and to get my Fiery Red Horse v1 back from Peter, because the 3 way toggle needs replaced. Granted, I don't use fuzz that much, if at all, but the triangle era Muffs are my favorite tone wise, and the ability to adjust the midrange and voltage is really effing cool. The v2 require you to cut the bass/treble in order to boost mids whereas you can just boost it with the mids knob on the v1, but either way, it's still awesome. 

Oh, and I can't wait to try the Fiery Red Horse with my VFE Focus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As much as I like my Schecter E1, I think I decided I'm more of a fan of singlecuts. So I need something to replace it that can tickle my Les Paul pickle.


----------



## stevexc

Oh yes, it will be mine. Again.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So I've fucked with my VFE Dark Horse some. I got some better results, but still a little underwhelmed I guess. Compared to the other 12 or so VFE pedals I have, the Dark Horse is my least favorite. Still a cool pedal, but yeah. Messing with the fat control on the PCB was pretty interesting. Got me closer to some usable tones, for sure. Other than that, it seems like a Marshall in a Box of sorts, but more for the Grunge/Doom crowd than the Hair Metal set. I could see it being useful for Black Sabbath covers if set right.
> 
> Anyways, cranking the fat control all the way up did get it closer to Hair Metal territory, so that's good for my uses. It's one of the few times when I wish there was a 7th control on the face of a VFE pedal, whereas usually 6 controls is more than enough. The reason I think so is because it has a huge effect on the tone and operation of the pedal.



Once upon a time it was DS-1 clone. I have a DH (whatever last version was) and the Keeley DS9 as well. Both cover the same territory and I personally haven't found much use for either yet. 

i found this article to be somewhat helpful for tweaking tips... but I admit I haven't given the pedal much time. It's acclaimed best use is like a TS in front of an already dirty amp, but it did not sound good in front of some of my other dirt pedals, or my KSR Ares, from the 15 minutes I gave it.

http://www.bestguitareffects.com/boss-ds-1-distortion-pedal-review-best-guitar-distortion-pedal/



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As much as I like my Schecter E1, I think I decided I'm more of a fan of singlecuts. So I need something to replace it that can tickle my Les Paul pickle.



Price range? 

You looking for vintage singlecut a la LP, or something more modern?


----------



## getowned7474

Got one of these on the way.
Just need a ambient reverb and a compressor and my pedal rig is done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Price range?
> 
> You looking for vintage singlecut a la LP, or something more modern?



Nah I'm pretty much just looking at these 3. Another option woiuld be a PRS SE245 or Zach Myers sig.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Once upon a time it was DS-1 clone. I have a DH (whatever last version was) and the Keeley DS9 as well. Both cover the same territory and I personally haven't found much use for either yet.
> 
> i found this article to be somewhat helpful for tweaking tips... but I admit I haven't given the pedal much time. It's acclaimed best use is like a TS in front of an already dirty amp, but it did not sound good in front of some of my other dirt pedals, or my KSR Ares, from the 15 minutes I gave it.


Thanks for the reply. I've played with the Dark Horse some, and got it a little closer to useable for me, but still not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've played with the Dark Horse some, and got it a little closer to useable for me, but still not sure if I like it or not.



Try those settings, especially in front of a dirty amp, and let me know if you come up with anything.

(save me some time lol)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Try those settings, especially in front of a dirty amp, and let me know if you come up with anything.
> 
> (save me some time lol)


What settings? I'm kind of panicked about a class I add/dropped today, only to find out the class I added is more difficult than the one I dropped and I'm probably in way over my head. I'm hoping my school will let me add/drop a second time for a class a little more suitable for someone new to whatever it is the class is teaching me.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What settings? I'm kind of panicked about a class I add/dropped today, only to find out the class I added is more difficult than the one I dropped and I'm probably in way over my head. I'm hoping my school will let me add/drop a second time for a class a little more suitable for someone new to whatever it is the class is teaching me.



The link had some recommended settings for the DS1. Good luck!


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As much as I like my Schecter E1, I think I decided I'm more of a fan of singlecuts. So I need something to replace it that can tickle my Les Paul pickle.



My vote personally goes to none of those, but rather the Zach Myers in that vintage sunburst. the stoptail with the saddles is a nice touch, and for some reason, and I don't know if this is true of the core PRS Semi-hollows, but the SE semi-hollows I've played including the Zach Myers sound absolutely massive under gain. I am pretty well caught up in the choice between the Custom 22 SH with Trem, and Michael Kelly 1965 mod shop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> My vote personally goes to none of those, but rather the Zach Myers in that vintage sunburst. the stoptail with the saddles is a nice touch, and for some reason, and I don't know if this is true of the core PRS Semi-hollows, but the SE semi-hollows I've played including the Zach Myers sound absolutely massive under gain. I am pretty well caught up in the choice between the Custom 22 SH with Trem, and Michael Kelly 1965 mod shop.


You're not lying. My 277 Semi sounds fucking huge. It's what sold me on semi-hollows for metal. 

I'm still strongly considering the LTD. I'm a sucker for a Les Paul Custom, and I've been an ESP fanboy for as long as I've been a PRS fanboy. But a Zach Myers may be #2.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> The link had some recommended settings for the DS1. Good luck!


Ah, okay. Thanks. I'll check it out when I have some time.


----------



## CapinCripes

With tax season coming up, im planning on getting a EVH 5150 III combo, and either two used USA jacksons or a jackson and an esp. There's always the CS624 that would either replace one of the jacksons or esp's i really want to spec out but that is something im WAY on the fence about. That is unless NAMM has something mind-blowing coming.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're not lying. My 277 Semi sounds fucking huge. It's what sold me on semi-hollows for metal.
> 
> I'm still strongly considering the LTD. I'm a sucker for a Les Paul Custom, and I've been an ESP fanboy for as long as I've been a PRS fanboy. But a Zach Myers may be #2.



I've had the LTD and now own an Edwards and really prefer the Edwards. The neck is much different though. Somewhere in between the Gibson 50's and 60's necks.


----------



## zarg

one of those guys will be my next (don't know what color, depens on what I can get used) to compliment my HT7 Pro. 

Thinking about either getting a BKP Juggernaut for the Bridge of my 7 string Pro Series or not, it sounds a bit lacking in the mids and highs... maybe the pickup is too far from the strings? it looks a bit far, what pickup height is a good starting point? I might just skip the BKP for now, save the cash and get the HT6 sooner.


----------



## Curt

This Warmoth build that's up on reverb. Plan to drop a gotoh 510 bridge of some variety in place of the awful American standard bridge, and load off the old pickguard onto my MIJ 80's strat and put a BKP Black Dog/2x mother's milk setup into it and call it a day.


----------



## Curt

zarg said:


> one of those guys will be my next (don't know what color, depens on what I can get used) to compliment my HT7 Pro.
> 
> Thinking about either getting a BKP Juggernaut for the Bridge of my 7 string Pro Series or not, it sounds a bit lacking in the mids and highs... maybe the pickup is too far from the strings? it looks a bit far, what pickup height is a good starting point? I might just skip the BKP for now, save the cash and get the HT6 sooner.




Dunno about pickup height, that's one of those "play with it until it sounds right" things. But I definitely think the Juggernaut would be a good choice, I know Misha supposedly worked with them on the pickups in these, but if it's not getting the sound you want, then perhaps that's the only option that makes sense. Anyway, I REALLY need them to bring that blue to the HT6 pro series.


----------



## zarg

Curt said:


> Dunno about pickup height, that's one of those "play with it until it sounds right" things. But I definitely think the Juggernaut would be a good choice, I know Misha supposedly worked with them on the pickups in these, but if it's not getting the sound you want, then perhaps that's the only option that makes sense. Anyway, I REALLY need them to bring that blue to the HT6 pro series.



yeah they're not bad, I'll tinker with the pickup height and try to make it work and put those ~190€ towards getting the HT6 USA since I really like sevens but because of my band I play a lot more six right now.
I hope I can get the Laguna Burst one... it's so sexy. honestly though, if I went in any customshop speccing out my "signature" guitar, It would end up awfully close to the Jackson Juggernaut, it's my favority guitar specs and looks wise.


----------



## Curt

zarg said:


> yeah they're not bad, I'll tinker with the pickup height and try to make it work and put those ~190€ towards getting the HT6 USA since I really like sevens but because of my band I play a lot more six right now.
> I hope I can get the Laguna Burst one... it's so sexy. honestly though, if I went in any customshop speccing out my "signature" guitar, It would end up awfully close to the Jackson Juggernaut, it's my favority guitar specs and looks wise.



At one time I could have said the same. I still love those, but man, if I had to spec out a signature these days, it would probably be pretty boring looking. I've increasingly found myself going back to more tame superstrat stuff. Like either full on strat shape, or something like the Suhr Modern, no real preference for fret numbers, but rarely use anything past the 22nd anyway, and a gotoh 510 trem with some medium output pickups.


----------



## feraledge

I wanted a workhorse hardtail to keep in B Standard/Drop A. Nailed a deal on a see thru black LTD H302 and a Black Winter for the bridge. Stoked.


----------



## prlgmnr

feraledge said:


> I wanted a workhorse hardtail to keep in B Standard/Drop A. Nailed a deal on a see thru black LTD H302 and a Black Winter for the bridge. Stoked.


I've had one of these since 2003, could do with some fresh frets.

What current me can't understand is why 2003 me purchased a RED one given the other colours that were available.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If I wasn't more into Les Pauls, I'd love to get a Korean made early-mid 2000s cockstock horizon or mirage.

Buuuut right now I'm still in a predicament. Either wait and see how my Schecter E1 sounds with a DiMarzio Super 2, or look into the LTD EC1000TCTM or PRS Zach Myers.


----------



## stevexc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PRS Zach Myers.



My FIL just scored a solid deal on a used Trampas Green Zach Myers, so nice. I love my EC1000 but the PRS was just super fun to play.


----------



## curlyvice

Picking up a Vader 2X12 tomorrow!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stevexc said:


> My FIL just scored a solid deal on a used Trampas Green Zach Myers, so nice. I love my EC1000 but the PRS was just super fun to play.



Motherfucker, you guys aren't making this easy for me. 

I want the EC-1000 because I love the classy look, plus it'll look perfect for a variety of genres ranging from rock and br00tz, but the Zach Myers just looks like a treat to play. 

Plus with the EC1000 I won't need to fix it up to make it perfect. Every SE I've bought, I'd had to replace the nut and tuners.


----------



## protest

I've decided to be more responsible and adult like, focusing my money on more important things.... and I may or may not have celebrated this noble decision by impulse buying a Diezel


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I've decided to be more responsible and adult like, focusing my money on more important things.... and I may or may not have celebrated this noble decision by impulse buying a Diezel
> 
> View attachment 58218


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Motherfucker, you guys aren't making this easy for me.
> 
> I want the EC-1000 because I love the classy look, plus it'll look perfect for a variety of genres ranging from rock and br00tz, but the Zach Myers just looks like a treat to play.
> 
> Plus with the EC1000 I won't need to fix it up to make it perfect. Every SE I've bought, I'd had to replace the nut and tuners.



Okay now I have another issue.

I'm looking into the BK600 and AS-1 as well now.





.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay now I have another issue.
> 
> I'm looking into the BK600 and AS-1 as well now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Needing the extra girth of the full thickness Eclipse body? I like the BKs, they have been popping up used for good deals lately.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay now I have another issue.
> 
> I'm looking into the BK600 and AS-1 as well now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'll try to make things more complicated for you.

https://reverb.com/item/7889446-edwards-e-lp-98ltc-japan-made-bone-nut-sd-pickups-esp-hard-case

https://reverb.com/item/6779503-edwards-limited-model-e-lp-made-in-japan-2010


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Needing the extra girth of the full thickness Eclipse body? I like the BKs, they have been popping up used for good deals lately.



Yup. Love my two Tremonti SEs, which are full-thickness. 



protest said:


> I'll try to make things more complicated for you.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/7889446-edwards-e-lp-98ltc-japan-made-bone-nut-sd-pickups-esp-hard-case
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/6779503-edwards-limited-model-e-lp-made-in-japan-2010



I was considering an Edwards... But I love the sleeker look and feel of a PRS Singlecut or ESP Eclipse more.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


>



Man, I expected only die-hard Breaking Benjamin fans to go for one of these.

Buuut I think I decided myself to go for the Zach Myers. Been scoping out reviews and opinions, and it seems like it doesn't need much work. I use 9 - 46s in E standard so going up a gauge shouldn't be much of an issue,


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, I expected only die-hard Breaking Benjamin fans to go for one of these.
> 
> Buuut I think I decided myself to go for the Zach Myers. Been scoping out reviews and opinions, and it seems like it doesn't need much work. I use 9 - 46s in E standard so going up a gauge shouldn't be much of an issue,



Only complaint I've heard is a definite need to get new tuners. I watched a couple YT demos where they came out of tune as they were playing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


>


glad to see I'm not the only one lusting for this. I may have to move some guitars and pick one up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Only complaint I've heard is a definite need to get new tuners. I watched a couple YT demos where they came out of tune as they were playing.



I heard a new set of strings can fix things. If not, I'll get a set of Grovers. Kinda go for the Gibbo look. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> glad to see I'm not the only one lusting for this. I may have to move some guitars and pick one up.



I would have expected the Breaking Benjamin inlays to turn peoeple off. Guess not.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard a new set of strings can fix things. If not, I'll get a set of Grovers. Kinda go for the Gibbo look.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have expected the Breaking Benjamin inlays to turn peoeple off. Guess not.


yeah I don't even care about the inlays, it's all about the 27" scale for me.


----------



## pearl_07

The SSD in my laptop decided to crash, so I've spec'd a desktop out that I'm going to build next week. There goes the savings for a Kemper


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

pearl_07 said:


> The SSD in my laptop decided to crash, so I've spec'd a desktop out that I'm going to build next week. There goes the savings for a Kemper


So turn the desktop in a Kemper.


----------



## Screamingdaisy




----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard a new set of strings can fix things. If not, I'll get a set of Grovers. Kinda go for the Gibbo look.



FWIW I don't have experience with this exact model, but this was the video demo I was referencing where they had tuning issues. I've also heard it from other sources, including some users on here that hopefully can chime in.



Grovers or Kluson for the original aesthetic.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW I don't have experience with this exact model, but this was the video demo I was referencing where they had tuning issues. I've also heard it from other sources, including some users on here that hopefully can chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> Grovers or Kluson for the original aesthetic.




Based on my own experience with my SE Custom 24, the tuning issues mostly come from the nut being cut for 9-42 strings. If you stick with 9-42, they stay in tune very well, but as soon as you put larger strings on them, they will get stuck in the nut and have tuning issues. You would need to file the nut for whatever size strings you plan to keep on it.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Based on my own experience with my SE Custom 24, the tuning issues mostly come from the nut being cut for 9-42 strings. If you stick with 9-42, they stay in tune very well, but as soon as you put larger strings on them, they will get stuck in the nut and have tuning issues. You would need to file the nut for whatever size strings you plan to keep on it.



Good to know... Sounds like the same issue stock Gibsons have, which gets even more amplified by their headstock design / string angle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW I don't have experience with this exact model, but this was the video demo I was referencing where they had tuning issues. I've also heard it from other sources, including some users on here that hopefully can chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> Grovers or Kluson for the original aesthetic.




He did a part 2 where he said a new, thicker set of strings fixed the issue. 

Like I said, only using 9 - 46s so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> Good to know... Sounds like the same issue stock Gibsons have, which gets even more amplified by their headstock design / string angle.



I put 10-46 on mine, and it had all kinds of issues where it would shift between 2 values when using the trem. I went back to 9-42, and all was well. I did eventually add some Mannmade locking tuners, but more because I just wanted them. I may do a better nut sometime, but it is staying in tune now with a lot of trem use, so I figure why mess with it....


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He did a part 2 where he said a new, thicker set of strings fixed the issue.
> 
> Like I said, only using 9 - 46s so I'm hoping for the best.



I must have only seen part one when it first came out. 

My only experience with the SE models is at GC, which probably doesn't help haha. Nothing is ever properly set up there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, thanks to a certain ESP-addicted asshole here, the Zach Myers isn't happening. 



...I'm getting an LTD AS-1 SSB.


----------



## USMarine75

Youseguys have me wanted one of these now... thanks. lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Youseguys have me wanted one of these now... thanks. lol


The price blows, but that looks sweet.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The price blows, but that looks sweet.



Just the retail tag on the image from Gibson website.

Plus you may not like Gibson, but that's easily the lower end of the going price for competitor's MIA guitars... Dean, Collings, Knaggs, PRS, etc.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, thanks to a certain ESP-addicted asshole here, the Zach Myers isn't happening.
> 
> ...I'm getting an LTD AS-1 SSB.



A person addicted to ESPs can’t be an asshole.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> A person addicted to ESPs can’t be an asshole.


Nah, @feraledge is an asshole. Fuck him and his CS Horizon.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, @feraledge is an asshole. Fuck him and his CS Horizon.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, @feraledge is an asshole. Fuck him and his CS Horizon.





feraledge said:


>



Pics?


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> Pics?







Lil candid action just to reiterate my point from the other day: every thread is better with CS ESP pics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fucking GASing for an original BS-7 now.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fucking GASing for an original BS-7 now.


I would post a pic to taunt, but I think I sold mine before getting this phone.


----------



## USMarine75

feraledge said:


> Lil candid action just to reiterate my point from the other day: every thread is better with CS ESP pics



Cock pic?


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> Cock pic?


Check your PM


----------



## feraledge

JK




(Best pic on my phone, but before the Floyd upgrades)


----------



## Obsidian Soul

I got my Line 6 Helix in the mail this past Thursday; didn't feel like making a thread yapping about so a post will do.


----------



## USMarine75

feraledge said:


> JK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Best pic on my phone, but before the Floyd upgrades)



Maple always makes the scale look shorter than if it was ebony...


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> Maple always makes the scale look shorter than if it was ebony...


Not sure I agree, but here's an easy comparison. 
Ebony, maple and rosewood.


----------



## USMarine75

feraledge said:


> Not sure I agree, but here's an easy comparison.
> Ebony, maple and rosewood.



Sorry... It was a penis joke... 

lol


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> Sorry... It was a penis joke...
> 
> lol


Haha! Whatever, resulted in me posting a pic of three Horizons. Who’s complaining?


----------



## USMarine75

feraledge said:


> Haha! Whatever, resulted in me posting a pic of three Horizons. Who’s complaining?



Cuz the black shaft would look bigger than the lighter maple one? lol

And yes, in the end... three horizons later... we win.


----------



## zarg

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, thanks to a certain ESP-addicted asshole here, the Zach Myers isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm getting an LTD AS-1 SSB.



gorgeous guitar man, love alex - great player.

off topic: does anyone know what gigbag that is? looks seriously nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zarg said:


> gorgeous guitar man, love alex - great player.
> 
> off topic: does anyone know what gigbag that is? looks seriously nice!






zarg said:


> gorgeous guitar man, love alex - great player.
> 
> off topic: does anyone know what gigbag that is? looks seriously nice!



Seller said it was a Gator soft cas.e. I'll find out which one when I get it.


----------



## Decipher

Decipher said:


> Update to this last post of mine...... Got myself the RJM Mini Line Mixer around New Years as it went on a special price. Love it. Picked up another MXR EVH Phase 90 and TC Electronic Shaker used locally (with intent to not sell again lol). Also picked up the Digitech FreqOUT the past month and it's pretty much satisfied my GAS for now.
> 
> Only thing I need to get while the Canadian Dollar is getting stronger right now is a set of Seymour Duncan Blackouts with Black Chrome covers to throw in my RGD2120Z.


2018 Update (pre-NAMM):
1.) Seymour Duncan Retributions - for my Ibanez K-7
2.) TC Electronics Crescendo
3.) StewMac Z-File and a couple of other files to complete my needs to do fretwork
4.) Bass Rig - Just picked up a Mesa Boogie 400 for dirt cheap and have an Ampeg PR-410HLF inline.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I needed more modulation effects, and one of my favoritest bands is Breaking Benjamin, so I decided to give a rotary speaker sim a shot since a lot of the funky sounds they get involve the H&K Rotosphere. Would be a cool effect for leads, or just chimey chords. 

Buuuut I'm not spending $300 on a 5 pound hunk of metal, lights, and tubes. So I got a Line 6 Roto-Machine.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Considering some Fishman Modern 7's to go into my new Perle FR Ibby body to complement my EMG's in my Tele & the 57/66 set in my TFS6.


----------



## curlyvice

After strictly using an Axe Fx II for the past year and a half I'm going to try the 4cm method with an amp. Already picked up a Vader 2x12. I'm thinking a Dual Rec is in order.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^4CM is great  I do that with my VHT 50/CL and really enjoy it. All the flexibility of the Fractal with the satisfying feel and "in the room" sound of a nice tube amp


----------



## zarg

I'll get a new six next week, still havent decided between the Jackson Juggernaut HT6 Pro Series and PRS SE Mark Holcomb.

Specs are fairly similiar but PRS has nicer pickups, but when getting the Jackson I'd have money left over for pickups. I prefer satin finishes, the PRS looks a bit cheap. I really liked the 7 string model of the jackson and prefer superstrats in general, but heard very good things considering the PRS quality. Currently leaning more towards the Jackson because I prefer the style but I still can't make the "what if" thoughts about the PRS stop.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I'm broke but my next purchases after getting two of my guitars worked on (nut is came unglued on both, and one of them has a fret that needs filing) is maybe ReAxis


----------



## Ericjutsu

Obsidian Soul said:


> I got my Line 6 Helix in the mail this past Thursday; didn't feel like making a thread yapping about so a post will do.


How do you like it so far?


----------



## stevexc

Just ordered another Monoprice tuner, they're on sale for $15.99 right now. Pretty solid tuner pedal for the price!


----------



## Curt

putting everything else on halt for this. Ibanez just had to reel me back in. I know it is so much more likely to be a lemon being in the Iron Label range, but I've been working on my setup skills on some old guitars of mine, so I'm kind of prepared for the worst, it's just too hot not to get (and replace the hardware with chrome hardware.)


----------



## technomancer

They are supposed to be opening preorders next week... we'll see what the details are. I'm also still debating if I have the patience to deal with the preorder or if I just grab a used Friedman Butterslax or used JP2C since I have been looking at those as well... but one way or the other something is at least getting ordered next week 

View media item 523


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stevexc said:


> Just ordered another Monoprice tuner, they're on sale for $15.99 right now. Pretty solid tuner pedal for the price!



I got one. It's a really, really nice tuner for cheap.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Just ordered today.


----------



## stevexc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got one. It's a really, really nice tuner for cheap.


Yeah this is my second one. One for each pedalboard, haha.


----------



## NickS

Curt said:


>



Well, I've always thought my first foray in to the Ibanez guitar world (I do already have, and love, a BTB bass) would be with an RGD. With this color (and price) it looks like I'm gonna have to find one to try out. 
I'm not real keen on pulling the trigger sight-unseen on an IronLabel without a good return policy.....

And of course, I would rather have the pearl white one, but not for the price difference.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> They are supposed to be opening preorders next week... we'll see what the details are. I'm also still debating if I have the patience to deal with the preorder or if I just grab a used Friedman Butterslax or used JP2C since I have been looking at those as well... but one way or the other something is at least getting ordered next week
> 
> View media item 523



And they posted it will be another week before more information / preorders get posted


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Ericjutsu said:


> How do you like it so far?


I haven't really been able to try it.I took it out the box twice,but that's it.It's still in the box it got mailed in.My Eleven Rack is enough for what I'm doing for the time being,and I have way too many things going on to even focus on taking the time to dial in some tones.


----------



## Aso

technomancer said:


> And they posted it will be another week before more information / preorders get posted


I had a Bones on order for the last year. When I put down the deposit it was a going to be a three month build time. After my last inquiry on status, Mike offered me a refund of my deposit and I took it. I know they've had alot of growth this year with the pedals. 

I think I'm going to get the PoweredByOmega Obsidian 50w once released instead of the *Meshuggah* amp.


----------



## technomancer

Aso said:


> I had a Bones on order for the last year. When I put down the deposit it was a going to be a three month build time. After my last inquiry on status, Mike offered me a refund of my deposit and I took it. I know they've had alot of growth this year with the pedals.
> 
> I think I'm going to get the PoweredByOmega Obsidian 50w once released instead of the *Meshuggah* amp.



Yeah I'm a bit hesitant when they can't hit their date to get information up about the amp... and I really hate preorders to begin with.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aso said:


> I had a Bones on order for the last year. When I put down the deposit it was a going to be a three month build time. After my last inquiry on status, Mike offered me a refund of my deposit and I took it. I know they've had alot of growth this year with the pedals.
> 
> I think I'm going to get the PoweredByOmega Obsidian 50w once released instead of the *Meshuggah* amp.



Dunno how I never heard of this company. Damn that's one beastly-sounding amp.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dunno how I never heard of this company. Damn that's one beastly-sounding amp.



If you're referring to the Omega thing, supposedly Kyle at KSR helped out with it, so you can expect it to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Aso

narad said:


> If you're referring to the Omega thing, supposedly Kyle at KSR helped out with it, so you can expect it to be pretty awesome.



I have heard that Kyle helped with the amps also but don't remember where. I may ask them next time I talk to them. I have a poweredbyomega 4x12 paired with my Rhodes Gemini that sounds beastly. Also have one of there 1x12s for the bedroom rig and they just finished building a 2x12 for me that was to be for the Fortin Bones that I mentioned above that fell through.


----------



## narad

Aso said:


> I have heard that Kyle helped with the amps also but don't remember where. I may ask them next time I talk to them. I have a poweredbyomega 4x12 paired with my Rhodes Gemini that sounds beastly. Also have one of there 1x12s for the bedroom rig and they just finished building a 2x12 for me that was to be for the Fortin Bones that I mentioned above that fell through.



Oh really? I was just looking at their ported 1x12s -- can I ask what kind of price range that's in? I guess vs. the mesa thiele is around $400.


----------



## Aso

narad said:


> Oh really? I was just looking at their ported 1x12s -- can I ask what kind of price range that's in? I guess vs. the mesa thiele is around $400.


It was around $450 for my 1x12. It's not the ported version but I had an upgraded colored grill. They have good to deal with, seem to know a lot about speaker & cab designed and have been very helpful with any questions I had


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dunno how I never heard of this company. Damn that's one beastly-sounding amp.



No kidding, just listened to the clips on their website. That sounds awesome. I guess it better for the price.


----------



## Curt

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24762507357/in/dateposted-public/

Buying this from a friend as well at the same time as I grab that RGD.


----------



## Aso

PoweredByOmega 2x12 unloaded that I will be putting in a pair of BlkTri Ghost speakers into.


----------



## Gravy Train

Just bought this... Hopefully it'll be here before the end of the week! First multi-scale and first headless... View media item 602


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Aso said:


> PoweredByOmega 2x12 unloaded that I will be putting in a pair of BlkTri Ghost speakers into.
> View attachment 58404


That is probably the best description I have ever read for a speaker. Any clips online anywhere? Can't seem to find.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Yeah I'm a bit hesitant when they can't hit their date to get information up about the amp... and I really hate preorders to begin with.



I have always wanted a Fortin and almost bought one several years back. I contacted Mike and asked him what he had that was tight and articulate in his arsenal, similar to a Fryette, and he told me just to buy that instead lol. I was kind of turned off. Maybe he was trying to just be honest (there's no tone in text), but it came across as kind of an F you lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> I have always wanted a Fortin and almost bought one several years back. I contacted Mike and asked him what he had that was tight and articulate in his arsenal, similar to a Fryette, and he told me just to buy that instead lol. I was kind of turned off. Maybe he was trying to just be honest (there's no tone in text), but it came across as kind of an F you lol.


He could've just meant, "If you really want a Fryette, just get a Fryette."


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> And they posted it will be another week before more information / preorders get posted



Someone on rig-talk just posted a new KSR amp, modded Marshall style. Might be another option if the Fortin situation stays sketchy.


----------



## Aso

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> That is probably the best description I have ever read for a speaker. Any clips online anywhere? Can't seem to find.


I don't know of any clips online of them anywhere. I thought their instagram feed would have some but didn't find any there. My 1x12 has a Ghost in it also but I have nothing setup to record it with at the moment(and I suck at recording and/or playing guitar).


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I have always wanted a Fortin and almost bought one several years back. I contacted Mike and asked him what he had that was tight and articulate in his arsenal, similar to a Fryette, and he told me just to buy that instead lol. I was kind of turned off. Maybe he was trying to just be honest (there's no tone in text), but it came across as kind of an F you lol.



I actually had Mike do a Marshall mod a couple years ago and he was awesome to deal with, and he got back to me with some information in about 30 seconds when I was looking to buy a used one-off somebody posted a while ago.

I'm just not sure I have the patience to deal with a preorder and waiting for something these days.


----------



## Aso

protest said:


> Someone on rig-talk just posted a new KSR amp, modded Marshall style. Might be another option if the Fortin situation stays sketchy.


I will have to check out Kyle's new amp. May have to decide between that and PoweredByOmega's new 50w.


----------



## Aso

technomancer said:


> I actually had Mike do a Marshall mod a couple years ago and he was awesome to deal with, and he got back to me with some information in about 30 seconds when I was looking to buy a used one-off somebody posted a while ago.
> 
> I'm just not sure I have the patience to deal with a preorder and waiting for something these days.



My experience with Mike was great also. He is very responsive and takes time to answer any questions you have. The delays that ended up with me canceling my order was due to growth of the company and getting staff trained and ramped up. The pedal building side of things seemed to be taking a bunch of time away from everything else.


----------



## technomancer

Aso said:


> My experience with Mike was great also. He is very responsive and takes time to answer any questions you have. The delays that ended up with me canceling my order was due to growth of the company and getting staff trained and ramped up. The pedal building side of things seemed to be taking a bunch of time away from everything else.



Not terribly surprising. I suspect that is why they didn't start doing runs of the Meshuggah amp beyond the initial batch before now.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Aso said:


> I don't know of any clips online of them anywhere. I thought their instagram feed would have some but didn't find any there. My 1x12 has a Ghost in it also but I have nothing setup to record it with at the moment(and I suck at recording and/or playing guitar).


Feel your pain man.

Seems very interesting to me though. Weber knows their shit. This is the first I’ve heard of this company so naturally I’m curious.

No clips and literally everything guitar wise on their site is out of stock.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He could've just meant, "If you really want a Fryette, just get a Fryette."



Yeah that's what I meant by maybe he was just being honest and not intentionally trying to be a dick lol.


----------



## Aso

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Feel your pain man.
> 
> Seems very interesting to me though. Weber knows their shit. This is the first I’ve heard of this company so naturally I’m curious.
> 
> No clips and literally everything guitar wise on their site is out of stock.


BlkTri is a small shop and if I remember correctly recently moved and getting things set back up. They sold out out all their inventory before Christmas. He also building out a studio so I think he's pretty busy.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah that's what I meant by maybe he was just being honest and not intentionally trying to be a dick lol.



Having exchanged dozens of emails with Mike over the years that would be my bet


----------



## KnightBrolaire

someday I'll own a fortin modded jvm410. Absolute monster of an amp.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> someday I'll own a fortin modded jvm410. Absolute monster of an amp.



Should find one of those pitch black JVMs and have Mike mod it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Should find one of those pitch black JVMs and have Mike mod it.


I don't really have the space to utilize a jvm410 right now, otherwise I would own one lol. When I get a bigger place with less neighbors I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

technomancer said:


> Having exchanged dozens of emails with Mike over the years that would be my bet


Yeah, plus if it’s not something they do it’s really just a good recommendation.

Fryette’s are awesome amps and I’ve heard many other builders say the same thing. If you want this, go to X company who does that sort of thing.

I can see how someone could take that personal but I’m sure it was just an honest recommendation/polite no thanks.


----------



## sirbuh

Still waiting for the flavor of the month types to dump their 5150 50 watt el34s.


----------



## USMarine75

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Yeah, plus if it’s not something they do it’s really just a good recommendation.
> 
> Fryette’s are awesome amps and I’ve heard many other builders say the same thing. If you want this, go to X company who does that sort of thing.
> 
> I can see how someone could take that personal but I’m sure it was just an honest recommendation/polite no thanks.



What's funny is I was basically asking him for a Natas/Satan lol. All I wanted was a hot-rodded Marshall, but modded for more clarity. But I think when he saw a competitor's name referenced (and he's probably had hundreds of emails to wit) he just fired back a quick response. Plus, there's always this...


----------



## techjsteele

Now that I have the Le Lead here and setup on my pedal board, this is next on my list:






And this:





I'm also considering the possibility of upgrading the pickups in my Brice HXB2 37" scale 5-string bass.


----------



## Curt

Never mentioned it, but I had planned to buy a Seymour Duncan JB for my RG6003FM to replace the Nazgul that I'm not getting along with, that came in sooner than expected, and now I'm going to be doing some mods to it to tweak the sound to perfection since I know I mostly like the JB to begin with. First up is swapping in some shorter fillister screws to see how that affects the tone. 

Ordering a Pearly Gates for the neck position tomorrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Possible bridge pickup for my LTD AS-1. Kinda unsure about the JB in the bridge. 

I'm thinking about actually trying a BKP, because a friend won't stop talking to me about them.  Looking into the Aftermath or Painkiller. 
Also considering the Fishman KsE set.


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Possible bridge pickup for my LTD AS-1. Kinda unsure about the JB in the bridge.
> 
> I'm thinking about actually trying a BKP, because a friend won't stop talking to me about them.  Looking into the Aftermath or Painkiller.
> Also considering the Fishman KsE set.


 If you like the EMG 81/85 sound, but wish the low end was a little more cleaned up, and also like coil splitting The KsE set is right up your alley. I can't say for the Painkiler as I've never tried it, but I did have an Aftermath in my Les Paul copy at one point, and it kind of took all the thickness that I want in a Les Paul style guitar and did away with it. Ridiculously tight, but not my thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I do in fact love the 81/85. 

Also why I was checking out the PK/AM. They were said to be similar to the 81.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nevermind. Bought a suhr Aldrich bridge.


----------



## Jake

Still looking for a Blackmachine B6 that's reasonably priced. Of course I missed the one on reverb listed for $3k. Especially now that tax return season is among us 

Since it's unlikely that I'll find one I may try to grab a Mayones or Skervesen here at some point.


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nevermind. Bought a suhr Aldrich bridge.


You doing anything with that JB? haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> You doing anything with that JB? haha



Burn it. 

Nah, if I feel the Aldrich is a huge upgrade, I'll sell it.


----------



## Thrashman

Looking to buy a midi controller and power amp for the axe fx as well as a mono bag for my B6 as the hiscox case is a nuisance to carry around on the London tubes/buses.

Oh, and a new acoustic guitar for my function bands.

and a new rack case to house the power amp.


I'm broke


----------



## downburst82

Looking for studio monitors.

I have my eye on the jbl 305p mkii that were just released. I might order them this week if I sell a few more pedals im not using.


----------



## skmanga

Any news on that blk|tri Ghost speaker?
Any rumors on a release date?

Sounds like itd make for some awesome tones.


----------



## mnemonic

skmanga said:


> Any news on that blk|tri Ghost speaker?
> Any rumors on a release date?
> 
> Sounds like itd make for some awesome tones.



Those both look and sound (from what I’ve read, not heard anything) awesome and I want some but I really don’t know why.


----------



## skmanga

mnemonic said:


> Those both look and sound (from what I’ve read, not heard anything) awesome and I want some but I really don’t know why.


both?


----------



## mnemonic

skmanga said:


> both?



Poor wording on my part. I just meant they look and sound awesome, according to photos and their literature.

I really ought to stop reading this thread


----------



## Aso

skmanga said:


> Any news on that blk|tri Ghost speaker?
> Any rumors on a release date?
> 
> Sounds like itd make for some awesome tones.


I don't know when the next batch is going to be available but last I heard was they were looking to be resotocking things before summer. I got the pair for my 2x12 when they had them available for the holidays.

I rely should get my recording stuff setup and record my 1x12 Omega cab with the Ghost in it. That would require me to get past the hangup where I only play at home alone. I epitomize the "More gear than talent" motto.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man I just want blk/tri crone pickup.


----------



## skmanga

Aso said:


> I don't know when the next batch is going to be available but last I heard was they were looking to be resotocking things before summer. I got the pair for my 2x12 when they had them available for the holidays.
> 
> I rely should get my recording stuff setup and record my 1x12 Omega cab with the Ghost in it. That would require me to get past the hangup where I only play at home alone. I epitomize the "More gear than talent" motto.



I am sure you've been asked, but what do you think?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Getting a pedal with a Bluesbreaker and Guv'nor circuit in one pedal. It's interesting to me that the Bluesbreaker circuit is after the Guv'nor circuit instead of before it. I plan to put my JHS Morning Glory v4 in front for standard boosting, but use the Bluesbreaker in the pedal after the Guv'nor circuit for a volume boost with a bit of grit. Might have to try my JHS modded BOSS Blues Driver and Matthews Effects The Architect v2 as well.

The pedal is called a Smiletone Governors Blues. Never heard of the brand or pedal, but should be pretty cool. Oh, and it was only $95.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Thinking of getting an EHX Battalion for my bass rig... really tempted.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

NUX Loop Core im thinking.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Ok I lied and I am sorry, this will be delivered today.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Contemplating a pickguard for my LTD AS-1. I'm not fully into the idea yet. Unsure if I want mirror or black if I do it. I like the idea of black, but mirror looks kinda interesting in this shitty photoshop.




That, and a Fractal AX8. It's for sure happening. Gonna start selling some gears and pedals.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Getting a pedal with a Bluesbreaker and Guv'nor circuit in one pedal. It's interesting to me that the Bluesbreaker circuit is after the Guv'nor circuit instead of before it. I plan to put my JHS Morning Glory v4 in front for standard boosting, but use the Bluesbreaker in the pedal after the Guv'nor circuit for a volume boost with a bit of grit. Might have to try my JHS modded BOSS Blues Driver and Matthews Effects The Architect v2 as well.
> 
> The pedal is called a Smiletone Governors Blues. Never heard of the brand or pedal, but should be pretty cool. Oh, and it was only $95.


Well, this showed up today. Killer pedal. Was a little taken aback at first as I thought the Guv'nor side would have higher gain. Partially because I'm used to MIAB style pedals that are based on hot rodded Marshalls, and so I figured the gain should be about 10:30 or so. This however was not the case, and took some trial and error, but I eventually just said fuck it and cranked the gain all the way up. Finally, the gain was there. I lowered it to about 1:30 or 2:00, and began to mess with the volume to get it set right. After that, I tweaked the EQ a bit, and I think ended up with the bass at 11:00-12:00, midrange at 1:00, and treble at 10:30. 

After that, I missed with a TS style pedal, Klon klone, JHS Morning Glory v4 [basically a modded Bluesbreaker], and a Boss BD-2. All had different flavors, and all of them sounded great. I might have to find a Rat type pedal in my collection that's the best for boosting, cuz seeing how it does the Extreme thing would be killer.

Anyways, the last thing I did was fuck with the Bluesbreaker side of the pedal, which being after the higher gain Guv'nor side took some tweaking. Once I did though, I got more of a hot rodded 800 tone like I initially expected, and boosting with one of the above pedals with the gain set for a bit of extra breakup was pretty spectacular. I think of the Bluesbreaker side as being similar in operation to the More switch on the Sig:X, which adds an additional gain stage, while a boost adds more saturation and definition.

Definitely a killer hidden gem pedal. Not sure where it's made, but whatever.


----------



## Curt

+ white fishman moderns
Convince me not to.  

I always wanted his "Dorothy" 7 string, but this came out as an 8 string, and well, I've wanted a reason to buy one, but never saw one that looked right to me, and since I wasn't really sure what I would even play on an 8 string besides Deftones covers, and I didn't want to get into the rut of just banging away on the low string, nor do I want to get it and avoid the string 90% of the time. Just don't know how I'd incorporate it into the style of music I play the most. It's just such a hot guitar, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is that a fucking SC7 with a neck pickup in the background?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that a fucking SC7 with a neck pickup in the background?


A neck single coil? Yeah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A neck single coil? Yeah.



ESP needs to reissue that shit. Bring back the SRC.


----------



## rokket2005

I'm not even the biggest Deftones fan, but those original sonic blue SRCs were straight sex.


----------



## Curt

rokket2005 said:


> I'm not even the biggest Deftones fan, but those original sonic blue SRCs were straight sex.


I am a massive Deftones fan, and getting one from the ESP custom shop one of the things on my bucket list. lol


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Looking to get a jimi hendrix crybaby wah micro or mini or whatever the small ones are called  After that I'm gonna get one of those ibanez rg521 genesis reissues in black. Gotta thin the herd of guitars first before I grab a new axe though. Like I need to part with at least 2 guitars and 3 or 4 wouldn't be unreasonable truthfully.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Curt said:


> + white fishman moderns
> Convince me not to.
> 
> I always wanted his "Dorothy" 7 string, but this came out as an 8 string, and well, I've wanted a reason to buy one, but never saw one that looked right to me, and since I wasn't really sure what I would even play on an 8 string besides Deftones covers, and I didn't want to get into the rut of just banging away on the low string, nor do I want to get it and avoid the string 90% of the time. Just don't know how I'd incorporate it into the style of music I play the most. It's just such a hot guitar, though.


I also require one of the ruby red 8 strings. so hot.


----------



## mnemonic

mnemonic said:


> I’ve been mostly happy with my axe fx II for several years now but I really just want to buy a recto now, and move back to just an amp and boost.
> 
> I guess the wait begins for a used Dual or Triple that isn’t massively overpriced and also isn’t USA voltage.



Welp, that was quick. I guess this is on its way to me soon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kind of want a Green Rhino. I don't particularly need one, and I'd rather trade someone to get one, but I kind of want one nonetheless.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Welp, that was quick. I guess this is on its way to me soon.
> 
> View attachment 58624


Now you are going to be in the tailspin circle I am always in, lol.... always comparing my Triple Recto and the Axe-FX, and always trying to dial them in the same.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I kind of want a Green Rhino. I don't particularly need one, and I'd rather trade someone to get one, but I kind of want one nonetheless.


Those are cool pedals. I have a MII that I like a lot for when I want to dial in something very clanky, like a Meshaggah type tone. You can never have enough Tubescreamer variants, lol.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> Now you are going to be in the tailspin circle I am always in, lol.... always comparing my Triple Recto and the Axe-FX, and always trying to dial them in the same.



Goddamn guaranteed that’s what I’m going to be doing. 

The plan is to thoroughly compare the two and only keep the one I prefer. I just hope I don’t prefer axe fx into recto poweramp. Then again if I do, I could probably sell the 2/50/2 poweramp for about what I spent on the recto. 

I’ll probably start a thread when I get it about people’s preferred tubes, and then start rolling them.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Goddamn guaranteed that’s what I’m going to be doing.
> 
> The plan is to thoroughly compare the two and only keep the one I prefer. I just hope I don’t prefer axe fx into recto poweramp. Then again if I do, I could probably sell the 2/50/2 poweramp for about what I spent on the recto.
> 
> I’ll probably start a thread when I get it about people’s preferred tubes, and then start rolling them.


That was always my intention as well. 

I always find it changes every day. Some days I prefer the Recto because of the natural depth chunk of the low end. Other days I prefer the Axe-FX because of the "clean" signal... meaning the tone is just clearer, better note clarity, less noise, etc.... Just more hi-fi in general. Not to mention the ability to easily do surgical cuts using EQs.

I actually dont love the Axe into the poweramp. I find that it is way bright and fizzy compared to my Matrix. If I dial it in it can sound good, but then everything ends up sounding like a Recto.... then I feel silly for using a $2000 processor to emulate the amp it is plugged into.

So, in the end, I just collected a ton of gear, lol.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> That was always my intention as well.
> 
> I always find it changes every day. Some days I prefer the Recto because of the natural depth chunk of the low end. Other days I prefer the Axe-FX because of the "clean" signal... meaning the tone is just clearer, better note clarity, less noise, etc.... Just more hi-fi in general. Not to mention the ability to easily do surgical cuts using EQs.
> 
> I actually dont love the Axe into the poweramp. I find that it is way bright and fizzy compared to my Matrix. If I dial it in it can sound good, but then everything ends up sounding like a Recto.... then I feel silly for using a $2000 processor to emulate the amp it is plugged into.
> 
> So, in the end, I just collected a ton of gear, lol.



Yeah I get what you mean there. The main issue I have is that I use the recto model in the axe fx 90% of the time, the only other effect I really use in there is an EQ as I have a bunch of real drive pedals I like to use. I start to feel silly using a 2k processor to model a 1k amp. 

I guess we’ll see. Man I really hope I don’t want to keep both!


----------



## MrYakob

So after ditching the AxeFX 2 for a tube amp/pedal rig over a year ago, my stupid brain is itching for the simplicity of a Helix so I'll probably do something dumb and sell my RV50 MK2 for an LT and keep the extra cash for other equipment.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I just joined the ranks of Helix owners. I should be set on purchases for a while except strings to get my new 8 string conversion neck setup for my crazy open tuning (I'll have the range of a 9). I'll be making a time investment to get my Helix setup with some great patches.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> Those are cool pedals. I have a MII that I like a lot for when I want to dial in something very clanky, like a Meshaggah type tone. You can never have enough Tubescreamer variants, lol.


Nope. And the same is true of Rats.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've recently started digging rats; they're pretty awesome.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ThePhilosopher said:


> I've recently started digging rats; they're pretty awesome.


My faves are the VFE Alpha Dog, Proco Fat Rat, and Landrat Mojo Distortion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Fractal AX8 is definitely on the menu now.

...Just there's none for sale ATM. Only ones I see for sale are at ridiculous scalper prices. 

Seriously. Fucking scalpers for guitar gear.


----------



## curlyvice

Just ordered a Powerstage 700 to pair with my Axe FXII and Vader 2x12. Probably gonna leave my rig as is for a while if I like it as much as I think I will.


----------



## MoonJelly

ThePhilosopher said:


> I've recently started digging rats; they're pretty awesome.



Sounds funny without context. Possibly still true.

Currently I'm fighting off the urge to sell some gear and get a first-run Sully Conspiracy series. I'm probably going to lose...


----------



## DC23

curlyvice said:


> Just ordered a Powerstage 700 to pair with my Axe FXII and Vader 2x12. Probably gonna leave my rig as is for a while if I like it as much as I think I will.



Can you please post a review about the PS700 after you spend some time with it? I'd love to get your opinion as I am thinking about trying one of the Powerstages to power a Kemper into a traditional cab.


----------



## curlyvice

DC23 said:


> Can you please post a review about the PS700 after you spend some time with it? I'd love to get your opinion as I am thinking about trying one of the Powerstages to power a Kemper into a traditional cab.



Absolutely! I had to special order it through my dealer because they didn’t have any in stock and they said it could take up to a month for delivery (Canada problems) but as soon as I get it I’ll post a NGD and review


----------



## Zender

After ordering a Zilla Cab vertical 212 and matching rack head for my resently purchased engl 530 and mesa fifty/fifty... I'm hard-pressed to find my next pur...... No, I was wrong. I need a proper pedalboard powersupply, and a pedalboard to put all my wonderful pedals on, and I need some kind of reverb. (TC HoF probably)

Will this ever end?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally managed to snag an AX8 at a respectable price. Jesus.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Maybe the new Herbert pedal, waiting for demos.


----------



## stevexc

Well, I was gonna go for another Source Audio pedal (Lunar Phaser) since I want a couple different FX for my bass (phaser, chorus primarily) but after reading a lot of reviews it seems like for a single-pedal-format multiFX this is the clear winner for value:quality:


----------



## Shask

stevexc said:


> Well, I was gonna go for another Source Audio pedal (Lunar Phaser) since I want a couple different FX for my bass (phaser, chorus primarily) but after reading a lot of reviews it seems like for a single-pedal-format multiFX this is the clear winner for value:quality:



Should be good. I have a B1on that is a killer little practice unit.


----------



## Aso

Got my 2x12 PoweredByOmega cab today. Now to put in the BlkTri Ghost speakers and break them in


----------



## sirbuh

tc electronic sentry and polytune 3 (f*** you battery powered clip tuner)


----------



## Jake

Torn between JPX, JPXI, JP12, JP13 right now. Pretty much could get any of them for roughly the same price but not sure which one I want 

I had a JP12-7 that was perfect but I prefer 6's so I'm honestly leaning that way but very interesting in the JPXI still....ugh this is hard


----------



## KnightBrolaire

can't fuckin wait for my goliath.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> can't fuckin wait for my goliath.




You're making my homie @Slunk Dragon jealous 

Also, a set of Fishmans. As much as I like the Aldrich in my AS-1, I feel like I miss the advantages the Fishmans give me in my other guitars. So as soon as I get my tax return, I'll be looking into either a KsE or Abasi set.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're making my homie @Slunk Dragon jealous
> 
> Also, a set of Fishmans. As much as I like the Aldrich in my AS-1, I feel like I miss the advantages the Fishmans give me in my other guitars. So as soon as I get my tax return, I'll be looking into either a KsE or Abasi set.


shit I'd basically forgotten I'd ordered it until I got the invoice email a couple of days ago. I hope the finish is actually this obnoxious of a green.


----------



## Sogradde

I'm beyond jealous. I was so close to ordering a Goliath 7 but I had to cancel it last minute. Breaks my heart to see copper top that could have been mine in the video.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sogradde said:


> I'm beyond jealous. I was so close to ordering a Goliath 7 but I had to cancel it last minute. Breaks my heart to see copper top that could have been mine in the video.


There might be some spares left over once they start shipping this run. That's how it was with the last run


----------



## narad

Weird to me that those all look the same. Wasn't that some naturally weathered copper top?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Weird to me that those all look the same. Wasn't that some naturally weathered copper top?


They did photo print tops for the copper tops in the gtr run iirc, but the custom shop ones are actual copper tops.


----------



## Curt

Hopefully. Super wanted this guitar since high school but with my then new obsession with 7 strings, and shying away from Vs because superstrats were life, I never endedu p getting one. Now, if everything works out, I have the opportunity to finally cure this long standing GAS. lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Curt said:


> Hopefully. Super wanted this guitar since high school but with my then new obsession with 7 strings, and shying away from Vs because superstrats were life, I never endedu p getting one. Now, if everything works out, *I have the opportunity to finally cure this long standing GAS.* lol


Not unless you get a Lee Jackson Perfection Connection preamp with Fender tonestack...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I fibbed. Ended up getting a Rolls MIDI Buddy for my AX8. Got one for super cheap, so I couldn't say no.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> They did photo print tops for the copper tops in the gtr run iirc, but the custom shop ones are actual copper tops.



Yeah between the price of copper and labor involved there was no way they were doing an actual copper top on Korean production guitars


----------



## Curt

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not unless you get a Lee Jackson Perfection Connection preamp with Fender tonestack...


 I sure would love one. lol


----------



## DC23

curlyvice said:


> Absolutely! I had to special order it through my dealer because they didn’t have any in stock and they said it could take up to a month for delivery (Canada problems) but as soon as I get it I’ll post a NGD and review



Wonderful, thank you! I haven't seen any in the Great White North either haha! I'll look out for your review with anticipation!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> Hopefully. Super wanted this guitar since high school but with my then new obsession with 7 strings, and shying away from Vs because superstrats were life, I never endedu p getting one. Now, if everything works out, I have the opportunity to finally cure this long standing GAS. lol



After trying a Jackson Rhoads, I kinda got turned off on the sharkin V shape... But I still REALLY wanna try an Alaxi soooo badly.


----------



## Sanrek

Weird enough, buying a Kemper had exactly the opposite effect on my GAS: Instead of getting rid of my amp heads gas, now I just want tons of them to do my own direct amp profiles.

Hunting for a VHT/Fryette Deliverance 120 and/or a GP3/2:90:2 combo...or perhaps going to try the synergy modular amps and get a jaded faith cali lead to deal with the vht sound.


----------



## Curt

Turns out I'm also buying an 81/85 loaded KH202 partially because I really wanted another beater shredder/floyded guitar for D standard stuff, but mostly because I'm a wreck that can't control my spending habits, oops.


----------



## Leberbs

Hopefully a kemper...Anyone wanna buy a mesa dual recto? =D


----------



## Gravy Train

Gassing hard for either a Dual/Triple Rectifier or a Mesa JP2C. Need to sell/move some stuff first though...


----------



## lewis

decided on an EMG H pickup in white (basically the S single coil in a humbucker case)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Juggling between a Michael Kelly 507X (7-string Tele), an LTD SCT-607B (another 7-string Tele), or an Ibanez RG7620.


----------



## USMarine75

MIA Peavey Limited ST with SSS pickups.

It will go well with the Wolfies and Generation EXP ACM.


----------



## boogie2

I've been eyeing a new Tom Anderson. I've got a couple I love, but I've never ordered one exactly to my specs. Thinking that might be cool after I thin the herd a bit .


----------



## MoonJelly

ONCE I have my shop back in business, I'm buying parts for a couple baritone guitar builds.

I was planning to only build a Mushok-esque PRS clone, with a 28" or 30" scale. Still undecided.

But then! @HeHasTheJazzHands posted a pic of Het's new baritone Snakebyte in purple.... so that first, then the PRS clone.


----------



## technomancer

Since I'm not comfortable pre-ordering amps with what amounts to an envelope full of cash I decided to re-acquire an amp I loved when I had my last one

View media item 664


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Since I'm not comfortable pre-ordering amps with what amounts to an envelope full of cash I decided to re-acquire an amp I loved when I had my last one
> 
> View media item 664


So when are you selling it?


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Since I'm not comfortable pre-ordering amps with what amounts to an envelope full of cash I decided to re-acquire an amp I loved when I had my last one
> 
> View media item 664



Did you buy new? Hard to find good deals on JP-2Cs (though weirdly enough saw one of the limiteds down to $1900).


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So when are you selling it?





This has actually been on my list to grab another one since I traded my last one for a Suhr. Only reason I did the trade was because the guitar had a few options you can't get anymore (like a Brazilian fretboard). So this one will likely stay.



narad said:


> Did you buy new? Hard to find good deals on JP-2Cs (though weirdly enough saw one of the limiteds down to $1900).



I got a decent deal on a Sweetwater demo.


----------



## sirbuh

Gave up on bottom fishing for a 5150 el34 so snagged one from sweetwater.
Also locked and loaded for the prs waring.


----------



## Gravy Train

Waiting for my custom Mesa Compact Recto 2x12. Been having to play through my Yamaha THR10X since then (don't have another cab atm). The wait is killing me!


----------



## Lax

Thinking about planet lock d'addario strap for my jp12 because I don't want to install strap locks


----------



## Leberbs

Lax said:


> Thinking about planet lock d'addario strap for my jp12 because I don't want to install strap locks



I use the dunlop strap locks. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/StrapLkDDBlk
They're "dual designed" - use them with or without the strap locks. If you decide to sell the guitar, just get another button set. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NLSCPE/?tag=sevenstringorg-20
https://www.amazon.com/Allparts-AP-6582-003-Dunlop-Black-Buttons/dp/B002NLSCPE
I bought one dunlop set to have a complete set and bought the Allparts buttons to put on the rest of my guitars. Now, I only have 1 strap that I use between my basses and my guitars. Super convenient!


----------



## TedintheShed

Schecter KM-7 mk III Studio. It is ordered.


----------



## Jake

Still torn between JPX,XI,12,13 and Majesty but I'm 90% positive it'll be one of these. 

Probably gonna sell my unloaded JP6, ESP Strat and Eclipse semi-hollow, triple recto and maybe a PRS SC for my winter clearout this year. May also throw in my McCarty...running out of useable space and stuff that's not getting played as much as it used to is gonna have to go


----------



## Andromalia

Going to purchase a 81-X. 
And then an axe III most likely.


----------



## rokket2005

It's been over a year since I got a new guitar, so I think sometime this year I'll break that streak. Going between a Doheny and one of the new S2 Studios.


----------



## pearl_07

Ordered an Audient ID22. It's been almost 8 years since I've researched interfaces, and this one seemed to have everything I needed for quality and future expansion options. Anyone else on here use Audient's stuff?


----------



## xAGx

Actually in the market for a 6505+. I've always loved the tone of them but for whatever reason never pulled the trigger on one. I have a Laney IRT 60 right now so i definitely don't NEED it but I just need to get rid of the itch of never owning one.


----------



## USMarine75

xAGx said:


> Actually in the market for a 6505+. I've always loved the tone of them but for whatever reason never pulled the trigger on one. I have a Laney IRT 60 right now so i definitely don't NEED it but I just need to get rid of the itch of never owning one.



Ahem. You need a 6505. You want that 6505. Everyone should have at least one 6505.

Also, three more old school incoming NGDs... here's a sneak peak (you should skip if you've never owned or wanted a Shrapnel album! )

Peavey USA LTD VT:





Peavey Generation EXP ACM:





Peavey USA Firenza P90:


----------



## xAGx

USMarine75 said:


> Ahem. You need a 6505. You want that 6505. Everyone should have at least one 6505.
> 
> Also, three more old school incoming NGDs... here's a sneak peak (you should skip if you've never owned or wanted a Shrapnel album! )
> 
> Peavey USA LTD VT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peavey Generation EXP ACM:
> 
> 
> Peavey USA Firenza P90:



What is that? I've never seen those. It looks like an early Wolfgang


----------



## USMarine75

xAGx said:


> What is that? I've never seen those. It looks like an early Wolfgang



The Peavey LTD models were made in the Leakesville, Mississippi Custom Shop from 2001-2004. They all had 4A maple tops on Adler bodies, 12" radius 25.5" scale 22-fret rosewood fretboards, Peavey custom wound pickups, and a Hipshot Peavey-exclusive Ultraglide trem.

They came in HH Quilt, HH Flame, SSH Quilt, and SSS Quilt models. MSRP was approximately $799 USD.

My personal opinion... these were either Peavey trying to get around EVH not wanting to allow rosewood fretboards, different bridges, or different pickups in the Wolfgangs... or Peavey trying to make a more tame Wolfgang that could compete with the likes of PRS. The Firenza line is the one that morphed into the Wolfgang.


----------



## loganflynn294

Just pre-ordered the Dustie Waring CE PRS, going to have Mojotone build me a 4x12 to match the head shell I bought from them, need a decent 2x12 to lug around for random jamming, a few random parts for the Ceriatone Chupacabra I've been building for the last bazillion years, and trying to decide on a pedalboard to replace the giant Pedaltrain Pro I'm trying to downsize from. You know, just a few little things... Also want to try the new Bogner Helios Eclipse whenever it gets released. The clip they posted sounds pretty promising...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the Schecter Kenny Hickey, Stef Tele, or Michael Kelly Tele didn't happen.

Got something arguably cooler.


----------



## Vyn

Extremely happy with my 6505MH, going to bite the bullet and order the big daddy 6505+ head


----------



## USMarine75

I'm definitely going to post an NGD for this, because it is already one of my favorites that I own! Maybe it was the rig I was playing through, but as an SSS equiped guitar it felt and inspired Tom Quayle, Rick Graham, and Martin Miller -esque playing, and not SRV/Jimi. Definitely at home with Suhrs from first impression!


----------



## NorCal_Val

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not unless you get a Lee Jackson Perfection Connection preamp with Fender tonestack...



I’ve got one of those out in the garage!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NorCal_Val said:


> I’ve got one of those out in the garage!


Well aren't you special. 

Also:


----------



## NorCal_Val

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well aren't you special.



Not so much, honestly.
Those old Lee Jackson pre-amps may not be capable of modern metal tones,
but jeez, for good ol’ ‘80s metal they sure sound good!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NorCal_Val said:


> Not so much, honestly.
> Those old Lee Jackson pre-amps may not be capable of modern metal tones,
> but jeez, for good ol’ ‘80s metal they sure sound good!!


Fender or Marshall tone stack version?


----------



## NorCal_Val

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fender or Marshall tone stack version?



The Marshall version.
It sounds killer through the matching Lee Jackson power amp, and two Boogie Recto 4x12s.(treś Akira Takasaki tone on “Thunder In The East”)
Funny thing is that it likes the venerable old Boss SD-1 out in front for a boost.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NorCal_Val said:


> The Marshall version.
> It sounds killer through the matching Lee Jackson power amp, and two Boogie Recto 4x12s.(treś Akira Takasaki tone on “Thunder In The East”)
> Funny thing is that it likes the venerable old Boss SD-1 out in front for a boost.


And the price is?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I mean, you're in the "What is your next gear purchase?" thread telling me about a Lee Jackson Perfect connection pre/poweramp, so... yeah. How much?


----------



## SamSam

pearl_07 said:


> Ordered an Audient ID22. It's been almost 8 years since I've researched interfaces, and this one seemed to have everything I needed for quality and future expansion options. Anyone else on here use Audient's stuff?



I have the id22 as well. It's a great unit and looks fantastic together with my Mac. The sound quality was a noticeable improvement over my old m-audio unit.

I did have some issues whilst using my axe fx 2 as input device and the audient as my output device however once I updated all my drivers the issue resolved itself.

Next purchase will likely be a four string bass of sorts. Perhaps a jazz, like a Marcus Miller. I might go more up market though. 

Or I might buy two Millers and satisfy my lust for a fretless bass as well.


----------



## Albake21

Just bought this. RIP wallet...


----------



## Eden

Recently purchased a used Mark V through GC, I'm waiting for it to ship in. The clock is ticking so slowly man..


----------



## NorCal_Val

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I mean, you're in the "What is your next gear purchase?" thread telling me about a Lee Jackson Perfect connection pre/poweramp, so... yeah. How much?



Jeez...no idea.
I’ve never thought about selling them. They’re ancient. And I’ve learned my lesson about selling gear I like.(I always regret it!!)
The reason I even brought them up was because you mentioned the Fender tonestack version in a post. 
Always fun to talk gear!


----------



## NorCal_Val

Albake21 said:


> Just bought this. RIP wallet...



Yowza!!!
THAT is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Albake21

NorCal_Val said:


> Yowza!!!
> THAT is gorgeous!!!


Thank you! Definitely really excited about it.


----------



## Womb raider

It will probably be this


----------



## USMarine75

Someone sell me a Peavey Omniac so that can be my next gear purchase!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Womb raider said:


> It will probably be this


I am very tempted by the grind. I'm curious how it'd hold up against my savage drive, precision drive or od808x.


----------



## r33per

Palmer speaker emulator. There's a PDI-03 and a PGA-04 on the Bay, both the same price, condition.

Any recommendations to which one to go for?


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> It will probably be this



They make them in white now?


----------



## Womb raider

Blytheryn said:


> They make them in white now?


Preorder available first week of March.


----------



## Womb raider

KnightBrolaire said:


> I am very tempted by the grind. I'm curious how it'd hold up against my savage drive, precision drive or od808x.


Never tried a Savage Drive, but I was not a fan of the PD or 808x. The 808 is more my flavor, but I'm on the never-ending quest to find the perfect boost. Only thing that concerns me is this pedal might cut out too much of the lows, but I guess that can be countered by a turn of the low knob.


----------



## Joan Maal

Furst i have to spend a lot of money in Lottery... Then id go for a TAM100


----------



## sirbuh

Relatively boring snagged a EVH cab.


----------



## Albake21

sirbuh said:


> Relatively boring snagged a EVH cab.


Hey gear is gear. A 5153 cab?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sirbuh said:


> Relatively boring snagged a EVH cab.


Not boring, though I don't get how people don't wreck the fuck outta the speakers when they are 20w x 4 when using 100w amps.


----------



## TedintheShed

Womb raider said:


> Never tried a Savage Drive, but I was not a fan of the PD or 808x. The 808 is more my flavor, but I'm on the never-ending quest to find the perfect boost. Only thing that concerns me is this pedal might cut out too much of the lows, but I guess that can be countered by a turn of the low knob.



Same. I didn't like the od808x. Kept my of808. I have a Precision Drive incoming though.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

TedintheShed said:


> Same. I didn't like the od808x. Kept my of808. I have a Precision Drive incoming though.


Same.

IMO the 808X is not even an OD it is more like a distortion.



Womb raider said:


> Never tried a Savage Drive, but I was not a fan of the PD or 808x. The 808 is more my flavor, but I'm on the never-ending quest to find the perfect boost. Only thing that concerns me is this pedal might cut out too much of the lows, but I guess that can be countered by a turn of the low knob.



I am an OD nerd. I have not tried them all but I would suggest giving the original Koko Boost and also the Friedman Buxom boost a try. Both are killer. The suhr kicked my maxon to the curb but IMO OD's are very amp dependent so different strokes.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

After much debate this will be my next purchase. I have had a maple board and loved it, sounded killer. Then I got an Ebony and it just feels so nice.

On one hand I really wish this was Ebony, on the other hand it is VERY cool to see a Maple M. In both hands I believe this guitar will be fantastic and I love ESP so here she is. I'm sure a lot of you have already seen it. Not available until May unfortunately.


https://www.espguitars.com/products/20485-e-ii-m-ii-nt-hipshot?category_id=1969235-new-for-2018


Edit: I really hope they end up removing that 12th fret inlay before shipping. Doesn't look right with the maple but I will live either way.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Same.
> 
> IMO the 808X is not even an OD it is more like a distortion.


So then boost the 808X with the regular 808.


----------



## sirbuh

Albake21 said:


> Hey gear is gear. A 5153 cab?



Yes, went with the 5153 cab for the el34 head.
Originally paired it with WSG Green Berets (work well with Marshalls), but just wasn't delivering the same way the 5150 combo does.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda want one of these.


----------



## Albake21

sirbuh said:


> Yes, went with the 5153 cab for the el34 head.
> Originally paired it with WSG Green Berets (work well with Marshalls), but just wasn't delivering the same way the 5150 combo does.


Did you happen to snag one from Craigslist in the Chicago area? If so you bought it from me lol which would be one crazy coincidence.


----------



## sirbuh

Albake21 said:


> Did you happen to snag one from Craigslist in the Chicago area? If so you bought it from me lol which would be one crazy coincidence.



That would have been +1 for the "it is a small world" , but negatory.


----------



## Albake21

sirbuh said:


> That would have been +1 for the "it is a small world" , but negatory.


Haha okay, would have been pretty funny.


----------



## Paincakes

I'm finally pulling the trigger on an Axe FX II XL+ since they're now cheaper that the III was announced. I've been low-key drooling on Fractal stuff since forever, but it's always been just a hair over my desired price range... until now.


----------



## Albake21

Paincakes said:


> I'm finally pulling the trigger on an Axe FX II XL+ since they're now cheaper that the III was announced. I've been low-key drooling on Fractal stuff since forever, but it's always been just a hair over my desired price range... until now.


You'll love it! I was skeptical at first, but man the moment I first plugged it in, I couldn't believe how fantastic it sounded and felt.


----------



## Genome

Paincakes said:


> I'm finally pulling the trigger on an Axe FX II XL+ since they're now cheaper that the III was announced. I've been low-key drooling on Fractal stuff since forever, but it's always been just a hair over my desired price range... until now.



Congrats. One piece of advice, give it time and don't worry if it's not quite there straight away - the learning curve is steep but once you crack it, it's basically a limitless piece of gear.


----------



## JD27

For shits and giggles I picked up one of these. I’ve had an Axe FX and a Kemper so why not. Also, owned a few iterations of the PODs, so I’m interested to see how they compare. The interface seems quite intuitive and there are some cool features, plus they are steadily updating the amps and effects. Newest update included a Lonestar and Friedman BE Model.


----------



## zarg

I'm gassing for a guitar with a double locking trem... so that'll come in soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

7-string pickups. Need something to spice up my guitar.


----------



## MetalHead40

Splawn Quickrod Drob B+ in route


----------



## Aso

KnightBrolaire said:


> I am very tempted by the grind. I'm curious how it'd hold up against my savage drive, precision drive or od808x.


Since you're local, I have a grind, 33 and a hand wired FacePunch if want to try any of the Fortin pedals in person


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Aso said:


> Since you're local, I have a grind, 33 and a hand wired FacePunch if want to try any of the Fortin pedals in person


thanks for the offer dude, might have to take you up on that


----------



## Paincakes

Genome said:


> Congrats. One piece of advice, give it time and don't worry if it's not quite there straight away - the learning curve is steep but once you crack it, it's basically a limitless piece of gear.



After watching several "tone edit" videos on youtube, Axe Edit seems pretty intuitive. I used Line 6's editor software on the old HD500, so the whole concept looks fairly similar. Can't wait!


----------



## Albake21

Paincakes said:


> After watching several "tone edit" videos on youtube, Axe Edit seems pretty intuitive. I used Line 6's editor software on the old HD500, so the whole concept looks fairly similar. Can't wait!


As long as you have basic amp knowledge, you should be fine. With that said, you can very easily get lost in the amount of tweaking Axe Edit has to offer. It's pretty crazy how in depth it gets. Most you won't even use or even notice a change in tone. I swear half of the stuff makes no difference when I tweak it.


----------



## r33per

The "going to be" has become "is".

Palmer PGA-04 from the Bay. Looking forward to trying this out - never used a load box speaker emulation before...


----------



## Shask

Albake21 said:


> As long as you have basic amp knowledge, you should be fine. With that said, you can very easily get lost in the amount of tweaking Axe Edit has to offer. It's pretty crazy how in depth it gets. Most you won't even use or even notice a change in tone. I swear half of the stuff makes no difference when I tweak it.


Many of the controls are interactive, so for example, if you dont have the Master very high, half the stuff on the power amp page don't seem to do anything. However, if you have the Master cranked, these controls will be very noticeable. There are many situations like that.


On a different note.... not very exciting, but I bought a Roland GA-FC yesterday.  And some nut sauce, lol.


----------



## protest

KSR Juno...and possibly getting in on a Wood Library run.

Gear purge will be commencing soon.


----------



## MrYakob

Picked up a Helix LT about a week ago, now all my pedals are on the chopping block! 
Looking for a nice case for the Helix now, ordered a Gator keyboard case but it doesn't fit so I'm looking at maybe a gun case or something I can cut the foam insert to fit.


----------



## technomancer

Got one of these incoming from MF... never had a Strandber so we'll see if
1) I get along with the neck
2) I like the Fluence Modern pickups
if not it will be going back... figured for the 15% off and since these are all moving to Indonesian production might as well try one out.

View media item 698


protest said:


> KSR Juno...and possibly getting in on a Wood Library run.
> 
> Gear purge will be commencing soon.



Good choice  One of these is on my list to bring home, especially since Fortin decided to go cash and carry on amps going forward... if it ain't hookers or blow it should not include a cash transfer


----------



## Metropolis

I still want a Line 6 Helix LT... bying a Pod HD 500X again reminded why I hated it. Pod HD sounds always the same, and it has kind of plastic feel, no matter how it's set up, or what kind of situation it's been used. It's cheap, yeah, but those have too much downsides when looking at from todays standpoint. Helix has been improved a lot at every update it gets, and people in Youtube have started to get pretty amazing tones out of it, and that's really convincing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

More than I wanted to spend, but fuck it. This thing just about never shows up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just bought an SH-5 for my new FrankenRG. 

If that doesn't work out, I'm either getting a BKP Cold Sweat, Rebel Yell, or Painkiller in the bridge, a Duncan EMTY set, or a Fishman Keith Merrow set when it comes out. Also thinking about getting a pickguard custom made for it.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just bought an SH-5 for my new FrankenRG.
> 
> If that doesn't work out, I'm either getting a BKP Cold Sweat, Rebel Yell, or Painkiller in the bridge, a Duncan EMTY set, or a Fishman Keith Merrow set when it comes out. Also thinking about getting a pickguard custom made for it.



I just restrung my Mayones today which has an SH5 in the bridge, I hadn’t played it lately on account of dead strings and goddamn I forgot how thick it sounds. Great pickup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> I just restrung my Mayones today which has an SH5 in the bridge, I hadn’t played it lately on account of dead strings and goddamn I forgot how thick it sounds. Great pickup.



Talking about it on another thread reminded me I needed one. Finally found a 2nd-hand one used so I got it. 

I also remember Keith Merrow's comparison video. He seemed to love it as well. That GRIMM face they had at 4:00.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just bought an SH-5 for my new FrankenRG.
> 
> If that doesn't work out, I'm either getting a BKP Cold Sweat, Rebel Yell, or Painkiller in the bridge, a Duncan EMTY set, or a Fishman Keith Merrow set when it comes out. Also thinking about getting a pickguard custom made for it.


My SH-5 was guitarless for a year or two and recently put it in my PRS SE CU24. It LOVES that guitar, and I am glad to gave it back in rotation. Now I need a 59 to go with it.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Talking about it on another thread reminded me I needed one. Finally found a 2nd-hand one used so I got it.
> 
> I also remember Keith Merrow's comparison video. He seemed to love it as well. That GRIMM face they had at 4:00.




That’s actually the video that convinced me to get the sh5. It was just the clear winner to me.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Waiting on a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 Plus, Boss DD7 and PH-3 that I ordered to arrive and next week's its gonna be a Pedal Train Novo 32.

I've waited way too long to get a pedal board together. Can't wait. And it's only going to be a short while before the need for a pedal/amp channel switching system makes me break down and spend more than I'd like on one.


----------



## Soya

If my work bonus is as sizeable as it alleges then I may finally move on from budget modelers and just buy a Mesa Mark V.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Soya said:


> If my work bonus is as sizeable as it alleges then I may finally move on from budget modelers and just buy a Mesa Mark V.


#MarkVForSoya2018


----------



## Vyn

Vyn said:


> Extremely happy with my 6505MH, going to bite the bullet and order the big daddy 6505+ head



Okay, I slipped and dropped my wallet to the guys at my local who used it to buy a Scarlet 2i2 and a pair of Yamaha HS7's. I swear the 6505+ is next xD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So yeah, if I end up likng the Custom 7 I got coming, I'm definitely gonna overhaul the guitar.

Duncan SSL5-7 in the middle, and a SH-6N in the neck. Seems like the 6N would be up my alley in terms of neck pickup-ness.

Also, a black pickguard. If I can fucking find one.


----------



## feraledge

technomancer said:


> 1) I get along with the neck


Always curious about this. People rave about the Enduroneck, but I hate flatback and V shapes. Kind of seems like the worst of all worlds for me personally. Plus I tend to be thumb over, so it might be me, but always curious to hear how people get along with these.


----------



## sirbuh

Gave in and rolling the dice on the Circle of Tone Quad Damage pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Always curious about this. People rave about the Enduroneck, but I hate flatback and V shapes. Kind of seems like the worst of all worlds for me personally. Plus I tend to be thumb over, so it might be me, but always curious to hear how people get along with these.


it's a very fat and angular neck (at least the 8 string one is ). It's not really a good choice for people that play with their thumb hanging over the fretboard, it tries to force classical positioning onto you, which can be jarring if you don't already play that way. My cousin hated my strandberg when he played it specifically because of that (he also plays with his thumb hanging over the fretboard). I never had a problem with that aspect since i play classical style. I found it to be an uncomfortable neck due to the bulkiness/shape and it's probably the only neck profile I can definitively say I've hated. I'm far from picky when it comes to neck profiles.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sirbuh said:


> Gave in and rolling the dice on the Circle of Tone Quad Damage pedal.


I hope it gives you all the Whitesnake 1987 you can handle! 



Sounds pretty cool here, but who knows how much fuckery went on in the DAW.


----------



## Soya

feraledge said:


> Always curious about this. People rave about the Enduroneck, but I hate flatback and V shapes. Kind of seems like the worst of all worlds for me personally. Plus I tend to be thumb over, so it might be me, but always curious to hear how people get along with these.



I didn't get along with my Strandberg neck specifically because I play thumb over and it doesn't really work with the gradual neck shape. Also everything Brolaire mentioned is accurate.


----------



## USMarine75

More old Peaveys (NGDs to come) and a couple odd pedals...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


>


Where from?


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Where from?



Peter


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Peter


Did you buy it from his Patreon or something? Didn't see it on his Reverb page when I bought the Merman. I'm kinda curious why it's 12-18v. Must not have a charge pump, I guess.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did you buy it from his Patreon or something? Didn't see it on his Reverb page when I bought the Merman. I'm kinda curious why it's 12-18v. Must not have a charge pump, I guess.



It popped up this AM for next to nothing on his Reverb page so I figured why not. I already have a bunch of Klon klones but I figured I'd round out the collection lol.

I know his newer designs are much more quiet overall. The Standout is so much better than the Focus and Ice Scream were. Peter actually had me hold off on buying the last version of the Focus because he believed his upcoming Standout was that much better (and it is fantastic!). And the Mermaid was supposed to have slightly better low end control, adds the Ge/Si switching, and dumps the comp control (which I honestly never really like in most of his pedals). I still remember loving my Merman but I'm excited to try the newer slimmed down Mermaid version.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> It popped up this AM for next to nothing on his Reverb page so I figured why not. I already have a bunch of Klon klones but I figured I'd round out the collection lol.
> 
> I know his newer designs are much more quiet overall. The Standout is so much better than the Focus and Ice Scream were. Peter actually had me hold off on buying the last version of the Focus because he believed his upcoming Standout was that much better. And the Mermaid was supposed to have slightly better low end control, adds the Ge/Si switching, and dumps the comp control (which I honestly never really like in most of his pedals). I still remember loving my Merman but I'm excited to try the newer slimmed down Mermaid version.


Ah I see. I bought the Merman he listed. Was more than I wanted to spend, but whatever. I've wanted it forever, and it rarely comes up for a decent price. I think there was a used one for the same price a month or so back, so a new one is kick ass. I can't wait to try stacking it in front of my v1 Alpha Dog. I use less gain on the AD w/ Mosfet soft/diode lift hard clipping, and more on the Matthews Effects Architect v2 w/ Germanium clipping, and love the sound I get. I'm curious what the Merman will get with a similar setup in front of the v1 AD.

I really like all of his pedals I've tried. The only one that's been close to a disappointment is a Dark Horse. It's usable, and a good pedal as well, but compared to his other pedals, I could do without it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Oh and by the way, is the Warm knob supposed to be set opposite of the drive to mimic the way the dual gang pot in the Klon design works?


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh and by the way, is the Warm knob supposed to be set opposite of the drive to mimic the way the dual gang pot in the Klon design works?



Not a clue lololol... I'll let you know when it gets here!



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah I see. I bought the Merman he listed. Was more than I wanted to spend, but whatever. I've wanted it forever, and it rarely comes up for a decent price. I think there was a used one for the same price a month or so back, so a new one is kick ass. I can't wait to try stacking it in front of my v1 Alpha Dog. I use less gain on the AD w/ Mosfet soft/diode lift hard clipping, and more on the Matthews Effects Architect v2 w/ Germanium clipping, and love the sound I get. I'm curious what the Merman will get with a similar setup in front of the v1 AD.
> 
> I really like all of his pedals I've tried. The only one that's been close to a disappointment is a Dark Horse. It's usable, and a good pedal as well, but compared to his other pedals, I could do without it.



I like my Dark Horse. Did you get the last version before being discontinued I believe it had more gain and dynamics. It's not bad. I really REALLY hated the Triplet and Triiiumvirate and sold them off right quick. In Peter's defense they were his older designs, and I think the Triplet was his first. I had emailed him about issues and he basically said something to the effect that he has learned since from trial and error lol. I ain't mad! The rest of his stuff is legit. The Standout is probably the best pregain OD out there. I'd love to see a true unbiased A/B with the Fortin, Precision Drive, Airis Effects, etc.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Not a clue lololol... I'll let you know when it gets here!


I mean in the Merman. You said you had one. "I still remember loving my Merman..."



USMarine75 said:


> I like my Dark Horse. Did you get the last version before being discontinued I believe it had more gain and dynamics. It's not bad. I really REALLY hated the Triplet and Triiiumvirate and sold them off right quick. In Peter's defense they were his older designs, and I think the Triplet was his first. I had emailed him about issues and he basically said something to the effect that he has learned since from trial and error lol. I ain't mad! The rest of his stuff is legit. The Standout is probably the best pregain OD out there. I'd love to see a true unbiased A/B with the Fortin, Precision Drive, Airis Effects, etc.


Hey, every pedal can't be a grand slam for everyone. Even if the pedals sucks (Dark Horse, Triplet, Triiumverate), they are great learning tools for Peter. I'm not sure which version I have. I think it's the older production version, but I don't know. It's not an awful or even a bad pedal. It's sort of a 3 or 4 out of 5 stars pedal, where as his other pedals have been 4.5-5 stars. I need to dig out my Focus. It's an odd duck, but I liked it quite a bit.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I mean in the Merman. You said you had one. "I still remember loving my Merman..."
> 
> 
> Hey, every pedal can't be a grand slam for everyone. Even if the pedals sucks (Dark Horse, Triplet, Triiumverate), they are great learning tools for Peter. I'm not sure which version I have. I think it's the older production version, but I don't know. It's not an awful or even a bad pedal. It's sort of a 3 or 4 out of 5 stars pedal, where as his other pedals have been 4.5-5 stars. I need to dig out my Focus. It's an odd duck, but I liked it quite a bit.



If you liked the Focus, you'll love the Standout! i still have the Dark Horse, Blues King (10/10), Scream, and Alpha Dog. I sold the Merman a long time ago because someone paid me 3x what I paid lol, so I don't really remember. Plus I was more into metal and shred at the time so I was all Ibanez and Mayones and had no love for PRS, Gibsons, Klons, and Fender cleans lol.

FWIW the Dark Horse is a better DS1 clone than the Keeley DS9.

Check this out:

The Zeta is the latest iteration of this. The SuperDuperDrive is just this plus a boost.


----------



## technomancer

feraledge said:


> Always curious about this. People rave about the Enduroneck, but I hate flatback and V shapes. Kind of seems like the worst of all worlds for me personally. Plus I tend to be thumb over, so it might be me, but always curious to hear how people get along with these.



Yeah we shall see... usually not a fan of flat or V necks either but figured with the sale + production switching to Indonesia this year I should grab one to try. MF shipped it yesterday... and I now see there is a "delay" notification from UPS on the tracking so it will probably be here sometime next week.

Also with the return policy I have zero hesitation sending it back if I don't get along with it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> If you liked the Focus, you'll love the Standout! i still have the Dark Horse, Blues King (10/10), Scream, and Alpha Dog. I sold the Merman a long time ago because someone paid me 3x what I paid lol, so I don't really remember. Plus I was more into metal and shred at the time so I was all Ibanez and Mayones and had no love for PRS, Gibsons, Klons, and Fender cleans lol.
> 
> FWIW the Dark Horse is a better DS1 clone than the Keeley DS9.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> The Zeta is the latest iteration of this. The SuperDuperDrive is just this plus a boost.



The Super Drive looks pretty interesting. I think if I could figure out where to set a couple of the knobs on the Dark Horse, I would like it a bit more.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Super Drive looks pretty interesting. I think if I could figure out where to set a couple of the knobs on the Dark Horse, I would like it a bit more.



Aint that the truth. What works for me is finding a demo you like and then copying their settings. I literally couldn't get a decent sound out of the Keeley Monterrey no matter how I tweaked it and I was so disappoinnted. Eventually I rewatched PGS and some other demos and I got some OK tones (not good enough to keep though). 

I find most of Peter's pedals are so tweakable (especially the older ones where he experimented a lot), that there's a lot of meh to bad sounds in-between the good to great ones. So it's all about finding those good ones.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Aint that the truth. What works for me is finding a demo you like and then copying their settings. I literally couldn't get a decent sound out of the Keeley Monterrey no matter how I tweaked it and I was so disappoinnted. Eventually I rewatched PGS and some other demos and I got some OK tones (not good enough to keep though).
> 
> I find most of Peter's pedals are so tweakable (especially the older ones where he experimented a lot), that there's a lot of meh to bad sounds in-between the good to great ones. So it's all about finding those good ones.


That is true-ish on some of the pedals. I find that most of the ones I have are mostly in the "good" range with great areas. There are definitely a few spots where the tone is just bad, but that's not true for the most part unless you're trying to find awful tones. Others mileage may vary, of course.

Anyways, I am definitely thinking of getting a Joyo Bantamp. I'm not interested in the OD channels exactly, and only kind of interested in the clean channel, but I'm really interested in using it with my stuff going into the return of the amp. 20w solid state power amp would be nice, and according to Joyo, the FX loop is series. I asked them if the cleans are the same or not throughout the series of amps, but have not gotten a reply as of yet. If I get one, it'll probably be the Jackman or VIVO, which are apparently based on the JCM and 5150.


----------



## Jake

Once the current gear purge (7 guitars) is through I'm gonna finally commit to getting a B6 I think...then again Skervesen is cheaper but I still want to actually get my hands on a damn Blackmachine all these years later....haha


----------



## narad

What does one even do with a phaser? Necessity is not important when it's solidgoldfx.


----------



## Curt




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


>


Stealthed-out Les Pauls with white binding and inlays always looked cool to me. 

I blame Kirk Hammett.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stealthed-out Les Pauls with white binding and inlays always looked cool to me.
> 
> I blame Kirk Hammett.








^ Get it? Cuz I'm on SSO and I think all Gibsons are firewood. Trololol...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Get it? Cuz I'm on SSO and I think all Gibsons are firewood. Trololol...


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stealthed-out Les Pauls with white binding and inlays always looked cool to me.
> 
> I blame Kirk Hammett.



This is exactly what influenced this, I just can't afford a Gibson. lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Curt said:


> This is exactly what influenced this, I just can't afford a Gibson. lmao



It's a guitar I always wanted to get. Always loved that guitar to death. I'd probably get an Epi LPC or the LTD like you said and stealth it out.

Also






Don't judge me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a guitar I always wanted to get. Always loved that guitar to death. I'd probably get an Epi LPC or the LTD like you said and stealth it out.
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge me.


Guy Fieri approves.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Guy Fieri approves.


I needed to bring my Explorer to Flavor Town.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I needed to bring my Explorer to Flavor Town.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


>



But seriously, I was looking for either a gold or black/gold strap to match my Explorer. Unfortunately straps were either too short or overpriced. I needed something like... 63+ inches.  This one was 65'', so it was the closest option.


----------



## rokket2005

I almost exclusively have those dunlop straps with the flames, but all mine are black/grey. For $10 I love them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> I almost exclusively have those dunlop straps with the flames, but all mine are black/grey. For $10 I love them.



Tbh my favorite straps are the EB Polypros. $7 and they're very long (65'') and really durable. Only problem is they don't have any gold ones. I wanted to go as flashy as possible with this guitar, so... fuck it.


----------



## Shask

Yeah, I have 7 or 8 of those cheap EB straps. I have really been liking those also. I grab a handful of them from Amazon every so often. I have pretty much replaced all of my other straps with those.


----------



## rokket2005

I've had one or two of the eb's over the years I think, but the dunlops are thicker than the EB's. I've had my original dunlop strap since '02


----------



## USMarine75

This was my white whale and it finally happened!


----------



## awesomeaustin

Probably an MXR 10-band eq pedal


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> This was my white whale and it finally happened!



I have no idea what that is, but always cool when you finally track down that elusive gear!


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I have no idea what that is, but always cool when you finally track down that elusive gear!



Peavey Omniac JD, signature of Jerry Donahue... I'll post a NGD for the seven people on here that also like "country tech" lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## ESPImperium

As Im nearing completion of my guitar rig, yes, i have used the word completion. Ill leave one of these two here:






Then will be the next venture to get a decent used PRS Singlecut/SC245/SC250 for playing in Drop B/C Standard, but thats my medium to long term goal.

The it will be the tick box: Amp, Tick; Pedalboard, Tick; Guitars, Tick.

Next after that, Bass. And i already know what i want/need.

This year, after crap start, im now more or less crushing it on my large projects.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just spent 70$ on a ton of different types of jazz picks to see if any will dethrone my beloved blue chip 60.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If everything works out.


----------



## Vyn

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Get it? Cuz I'm on SSO and I think all Gibsons are firewood. Trololol...



Is it still trolling when it's? true?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If everything works out.



Because of some miracle, I managed to get a set of these. The proper Phase 1 7-string set. Thanks to a member here 

Now I need to wait and see about the pickguard.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Got a pair of these:





Adam A7X monitors. Extremely choice. Very fine. Look to be replacing my Neumann KH120s.


And another one of these:






Tried the UA OX... didn't like it. Back with my TN Reload and Studio. The OX felt like I went back 10 years in tech time. No V30 4X12 ir on the OX... wah da fuq?


----------



## Xaios

I've been agonizing over getting an effects processor that was going to be decent and, just as importantly, cheap (being a college student and all) while still having the features I needed. I picked up a Zoom G5n today, and I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised. Prefacing my assessments with the conditions that a) I'm not using the amp or cab sims, and b) I'm by no means an aficionado of pedals, I've actually been quite pleased with the sounds I've managed to achieve. The drive pedals in particular actually sound a lot better than I expected them to. It'll work for the context in which I require it (church), which is great. Most importantly though, it didn't bend my wallet over the kitchen sink to do unspeakable things to it.

Naturally, the honeymoon period is in full swing. I'll probably find something about it that will make me want to stick my head in the oven, but for now, all is well.


----------



## Shask

Xaios said:


> I've been agonizing over getting an effects processor that was going to be decent and, just as importantly, cheap (being a college student and all) while still having the features I needed. I picked up a Zoom G5n today, and I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised. Prefacing my assessments with the conditions that a) I'm not using the amp or cab sims, and b) I'm by no means an aficionado of pedals, I've actually been quite pleased with the sounds I've managed to achieve. The drive pedals in particular actually sound a lot better than I expected them to. It'll work for the context in which I require it (church), which is great. Most importantly though, it didn't bend my wallet over the kitchen sink to do unspeakable things to it.
> 
> Naturally, the honeymoon period is in full swing. I'll probably find something about it that will make me want to stick my head in the oven, but for now, all is well.


I have a cheap little G1on, and I am amazed at what it can do for $50. Even the amps sound decent. My only complaint is that it is noisy when you crank up the gain. I liked it so much I also got a B1on for bass.


----------



## protest

Had some Guitar Center bucks and picked up one of these. Probably grabbing another used pedal or 2. Any Tremolo suggestions for like $100-150 used?


----------



## axxessdenied

Scoping out an Industrialectric Incinerator Deluxe. On the waitlist. $800 usd + shipping :|


----------



## MrYakob

Picking up a used EV ZLX12P on Sunday, if it goes the way I'm hoping then it will finally be time to list my Rockerverb 50 mk2 and 2x12 cab to go fulltime FRFR, which is both exciting and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## USMarine75

Xaios said:


> I've been agonizing over getting an effects processor that was going to be decent and, just as importantly, cheap (being a college student and all) while still having the features I needed. I picked up a Zoom G5n today, and I have to say, I'm pleasantly surprised. Prefacing my assessments with the conditions that a) I'm not using the amp or cab sims, and b) I'm by no means an aficionado of pedals, I've actually been quite pleased with the sounds I've managed to achieve. The drive pedals in particular actually sound a lot better than I expected them to. It'll work for the context in which I require it (church), which is great. Most importantly though, it didn't bend my wallet over the kitchen sink to do unspeakable things to it.
> 
> Naturally, the honeymoon period is in full swing. I'll probably find something about it that will make me want to stick my head in the oven, but for now, all is well.



Zoom is VERY underrated. I had the G9.2tt and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## inaudio

I just bought one of these squishy Roli Seaboard Block keyboards. It's definitely a lot of fun but man does it require a lot of practice to not sound like a dying cow.


----------



## Xaios

inaudio said:


> but man does it require a lot of practice to not sound like a dying cow.


An apt metaphor for daily life if ever there was one.


----------



## prlgmnr

inaudio said:


> I just bought one of these squishy Roli Seaboard Block keyboards. It's definitely a lot of fun but man does it require a lot of practice to not sound like a dying cow.



Someone on here will read that and think "finally, the haunting cow-like lead tones I've been looking for"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

prlgmnr said:


> Someone on here will read that and think "finally, the haunting cow-like lead tones I've been looking for"



Jordan Rudess browses this forum?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Managed to get the pickguard. Looks like this project's almost done. 

Reeeally need that pickguard tho. Because... well...


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## AirForbes1

USMarine75 said:


> This was my white whale and it finally happened!



That's beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Womb raider

Guess I can scratch the Fortin grind off my list, I have a Satan 50w inbound.


----------



## Soya

Spaced Out Ace said:


> #MarkVForSoya2018



Yeah, I bought one. Looks like I have to build a wider cab now.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Vertical 2x12s benefit from being wider anyway.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Trading my Blackstar HT40 in order to pair this bad boy with my 5153


----------



## technomancer

So Strandberg Boden Metal went back since while it was nice it wasn't really up to the standards I would want on a $2k guitar and one of these is incoming... I wanted a 7 with a trem and this should cover that nicely.

View media item 753


----------



## KnightBrolaire

looking into getting a suhr aldrich pickup or an ssh+


----------



## Seabeast2000

technomancer said:


> So Strandberg Boden Metal went back since while it was nice it wasn't really up to the standards I would want on a $2k guitar and one of these is incoming... I wanted a 7 with a trem and this should cover that nicely.
> 
> View media item 753


Say. That's a nice looking axe.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I traded away my Supa Puss in a partial trade for a new cab (maybe a thread on that later on) so I'll be looking for a new analog delay. The Carbon Copy Deluxe looks tempting so far, but I still have a bit of research to do


----------



## Shask

Got this PRS SE Floyd CU24 today. I am happy to say it feels very much like my PRS SE CU24. I was worried they would feel too different from each other (I find the Floyd models with neck binding to have thinner necks for some reason). It is too cold to play it for now, lol, but it is dethawing. Thinking about putting some Fluence Moderns in it. (Insert stock store photo)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Somewheres between new pickups for one of my guitars (Fishman Fluence Classic or KsE set for my LTD AS-1) or an Electro-voice ZLX-12P.


----------



## RustInPeace

As soon as my Bugera sells, I'm going to pick up a Boss Katana Artist 100. You owe it to yourself to try one out!


----------



## MoonJelly

I have a Katana 212. It's taking up a ton of space so I thought for awhile about selling it...but it's too good.


----------



## RustInPeace

I tried out the Artist next to the 212, the Artist was definitely superior.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Somewheres between new pickups for one of my guitars (Fishman Fluence Classic or KsE set for my LTD AS-1) or an Electro-voice ZLX-12P.



UUUGH fuck it, Zzound's payment plan to the rescue.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> UUUGH fuck it, Zzound's payment plan to the rescue.


I'm here for you man


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> UUUGH fuck it, Zzound's payment plan to the rescue.



A slippery slope!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> A slippery slope!


It's less of a slope and more of a freefall, since this is the 4th thing I bought with their 4-month payment plan. 



The906 said:


> I'm here for you man









EDIT: Should have mentioned. I bought the Electro-Voice speakers. The Fluences gotta wait.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's less of a slope and more of a freefall, since this is the 4th thing I bought with their 4-month payment plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Should have mentioned. I bought the Electro-Voice speakers. The Fluences gotta wait.



OMG, my ZZOUNDs cart with the 12 month payment plan is just sitting there, with two Prestige RGs in it....gotta wait...


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's less of a slope and more of a freefall, since this is the 4th thing I bought with their 4-month payment plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Should have mentioned. I bought the Electro-Voice speakers. The Fluences gotta wait.


These payment plans are deadly 

I threw my Tremonti on a 12 month one just because fuck it why not


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I predict a "Payment Plans Anonymous" thread on Sevenstring in the next few months.


----------



## MrYakob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's less of a slope and more of a freefall, since this is the 4th thing I bought with their 4-month payment plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Should have mentioned. I bought the Electro-Voice speakers. The Fluences gotta wait.


Just picked up a ZLX12P used and it's a great speaker! Because of it I'm about two or three days away from listing my Rockerverb 50 and cab to use the funds for a shiny new PRS or something


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuck it, found some balaguer pickups for a reasonable price, got those instead of the suhr pickups.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> UUUGH fuck it, Zzound's payment plan to the rescue.


Just looked that one up, 1000 watts. Are you going to use for FRFR scenario? (I just learned what FRFR meant not long ago )


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuck it, found some balaguer pickups for a reasonable price, got those instead of the suhr pickups.



But...Suhr pickups are really good...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> But...Suhr pickups are really good...


I don't know of they're a good fit for the kind of stuff i want to play other than maybe the aldrich bridge. How well does the ssh or ssh+ work for metal?


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't know of they're a good fit for the kind of stuff i want to play other than maybe the aldrich bridge. How well does the ssh or ssh+ work for metal?



Given the other stuff you've been trying out, probably not great. The aldrich would probably suit though.


----------



## budda

FX8II, I want to be able to update.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Given the other stuff you've been trying out, probably not great. The aldrich would probably suit though.


 ok, thanks for the info


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrYakob said:


> Just picked up a ZLX12P used and it's a great speaker! Because of it I'm about two or three days away from listing my Rockerverb 50 and cab to use the funds for a shiny new PRS or something



I heard great things about it. Not as good as higher-end options like Atomic or Yamaha or Friedman, but it gets a ton of rave reviews. Upgrade over my current speaker. 



The906 said:


> Just looked that one up, 1000 watts. Are you going to use for FRFR scenario? (I just learned what FRFR meant not long ago )



Yup, powered FRFR for my AX8. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't know of they're a good fit for the kind of stuff i want to play other than maybe the aldrich bridge. How well does the ssh or ssh+ work for metal?



No clue about the SSH's, but I have a Aldrich pickup that rocks. Bright, tight, tons of midrange... deffo one of my favorite passive pickups.


----------



## USMarine75

Jackson KV2T. I've been lusting after a 24.75" Charvel or Jackson for awhile and this happened.


----------



## luislais

Stunning USmarine75, great guitar.

Well I am looking for a Gibson Explorer Vampire Blood Moon, second hand, of course, but it's difficult to find... so, if someone here has one and want to sell it, here I am!


----------



## USMarine75

luislais said:


> Stunning USmarine75, great guitar.
> 
> Well I am looking for a Gibson Explorer Vampire Blood Moon, second hand, of course, but it's difficult to find... so, if someone here has one and want to sell it, here I am!



Thanks. I'm excited it's my first Jackson. 

Never heard of that Gibson before I had to google. Nice! Good luck finding... and when you do post a ton of pics and vids!!!


----------



## luislais

Sure man! Thanks!!! Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## Choop

Gonna need to retube my amp soon, probably with a set of JJ's. It's bittersweet because it's a maintenance expense but I know it'll sound so good after hah. Oh, swapping my Les Paul's 57 classics to a set of 498t/490r pickups soon as well.


----------



## protest

Went to Guitar Center to return a pedal and this was there, brand new and on clearance for $1,500....so yeah.


----------



## TheFireSky5150




----------



## prlgmnr

protest said:


> Went to Guitar Center to return a pedal and this was there, brand new and on clearance for $1,500....so yeah.
> 
> View attachment 59664


That's a nice one of those, I keep going from "too boring" to "want one now" with those.


----------



## protest

prlgmnr said:


> That's a nice one of those, I keep going from "too boring" to "want one now" with those.



Yeah same. The neck is a nice Birdseye too. At $2500 it's a little steep but it was pretty much a used price and it plays and sounds much better than the JP I had a few years ago.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Yeah same. The neck is a nice Birdseye too. At $2500 it's a little steep but it was pretty much a used price and it plays and sounds much better than the JP I had a few years ago.



Yeah that was a steal


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve been playing my AMT Legend preamp pedals into my fryette 2/50/2 a lot in the last week or two, sounds really amazing.

I’ve used them in the past and thought they sounded good, however I never messed with the poweramp controls (voicing, depth, presence) much at all for some reason. Turning on the Voicing switch and bringing up the depth and presence really brings them to life. Sounds amazing. Now I want to try more legend preamps.

Also want to try some KT77’s or 6CA7’s in the poweramp at some point but it still sounds stupidly heavy and aggressive with EL34’s so I’m not in a hurry. I’d also need to learn how to bias an amp.

Also I wish there was a way to bypass the clean channel on the Legend preamps, I’d love to string a few in line together and click through them simply, rather than having to unplug and plug into another.

I think I might also sell my axe fx ii. I’ve had it for so long now and I’m so familiar with it, I just want a change. A recto and these preamp pedals into a poweramp has been super fun and a totally different experience (vs versatility, and a block layout with menus, etc) and I dig changing it up. Plus it would be nice to release capital for more gear.


----------



## Deadpool_25

mnemonic said:


> I’ve been playing my AMT Legend preamp pedals into my fryette 2/50/2 a lot in the last week or two, sounds really amazing.
> 
> I’ve used them in the past and thought they sounded good, however I never messed with the poweramp controls (voicing, depth, presence) much at all for some reason. Turning on the Voicing switch and bringing up the depth and presence really brings them to life. Sounds amazing. Now I want to try more legend preamps.
> 
> Also want to try some KT77’s or 6CA7’s in the poweramp at some point but it still sounds stupidly heavy and aggressive with EL34’s so I’m not in a hurry. I’d also need to learn how to bias an amp.
> 
> Also I wish there was a way to bypass the clean channel on the Legend preamps, I’d love to string a few in line together and click through them simply, rather than having to unplug and plug into another.
> 
> I think I might also sell my axe fx ii. I’ve had it for so long now and I’m so familiar with it, I just want a change. A recto and these preamp pedals into a poweramp has been super fun and a totally different experience (vs versatility, and a block layout with menus, etc) and I dig changing it up. Plus it would be nice to release capital for more gear.



Can you just get a small true bypass loop pedal to cycle through the preamp pedals without unplugging?


----------



## USMarine75

Might pick up an Aldrich set for the incoming jackson KV2T if I don't like it with the Dimarzio CL/LF set (which I don't expect to).

Also getting a new SSH pickup set for my Peavey "Strat". I'm thinking HSP90 Supermassive and two Irish Tour singles?


----------



## mnemonic

Deadpool_25 said:


> Can you just get a small true bypass loop pedal to cycle through the preamp pedals without unplugging?



Yes, but that just takes up more space on the pedalboard. It’s probably what I’ll end up doing though.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I’ve been playing my AMT Legend preamp pedals into my fryette 2/50/2 a lot in the last week or two, sounds really amazing.
> 
> I’ve used them in the past and thought they sounded good, however I never messed with the poweramp controls (voicing, depth, presence) much at all for some reason. Turning on the Voicing switch and bringing up the depth and presence really brings them to life. Sounds amazing. Now I want to try more legend preamps.
> 
> Also want to try some KT77’s or 6CA7’s in the poweramp at some point but it still sounds stupidly heavy and aggressive with EL34’s so I’m not in a hurry. I’d also need to learn how to bias an amp.
> 
> Also I wish there was a way to bypass the clean channel on the Legend preamps, I’d love to string a few in line together and click through them simply, rather than having to unplug and plug into another.
> 
> I think I might also sell my axe fx ii. I’ve had it for so long now and I’m so familiar with it, I just want a change. A recto and these preamp pedals into a poweramp has been super fun and a totally different experience (vs versatility, and a block layout with menus, etc) and I dig changing it up. Plus it would be nice to release capital for more gear.



I have been curious to see how you would feel about the Axe after getting the Dual Recto. I am always kind of on this fence also..... I love the Axe, but at the same time, kind of annoyed with messing with it at the moment.

I have also been thinking about poweramps a lot lately. Messing with the Axe is showing me how much Poweramps really do change the tone a lot. I have been watching videos of the Mesa 2:90, and how it seems with the deep/modern modes engaged it could make a reject distortion pedal sound like the stack of gods. It seems like a big key of poweramps if actually to have a big scoop to the frequencies, instead of being flat. That has changed how I approach sounds on the Axe.


----------



## Shask

Deadpool_25 said:


> Can you just get a small true bypass loop pedal to cycle through the preamp pedals without unplugging?


Yeah, you could easily make a True Bypass loop box just by using a normal 3P3T switch. Just put 1/4" jacks where it says effect in/out in the diagrams.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Before I got my AX8 I would run a P2, and then an R2, into a Torpedo Live. Shit sounded amazing for what it was.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I'm really only purchasing accessories at this time, ie; upgrading/replacing my main guitar case after 21+ years of use, software plugins, strings, etc...


----------



## TheFireSky5150




----------



## TheFireSky5150




----------



## JEngelking

About two seconds away from pulling the trigger on one of the new RGMS8s to get my first dose of multi-scale as well as 8 string...


----------



## Deadpool_25

JEngelking said:


> About two seconds away from pulling the trigger on one of the new RGMS8s to get my first dose of multi-scale as well as 8 string...
> JEngelking, 10 minutes ago



HNGD?


----------



## Grooven

Just a tubescreamer knock off (Behringer T800) to compliment my 6505 MH.
Oh and some stubby's 3.0


----------



## JEngelking

Deadpool_25 said:


> HNGD?



Haha, not yet, I'm being indecisive. Only thing holding me back is that since it's such a new model there's no reviews and I'm not in LOVE with the look of it (even if it is an affordable option, that blank fretboard behind the nut kills me ), but it has passives and I'd get it set up with a bone nut from Sweetwater so that'd be a plus, I just don't wanna end up wanting to return it just because I don't get along with it/it doesn't inspire me, which is why I'm leaning towards maybe going the RG8 route, especially since they're on GC used for $250, so it's a cheaper testing ground.


----------



## JD27

Can’t decide, like the specs on all of these though. Leaning towards the SLS Elite though since it has Fishmans already and I’d like to try them.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Can’t decide, like the specs on all of these though. Leaning towards the SLS Elite though since it has Fishmans already and I’d like to try them.


I like where your head is at. Go with the middle IMO. The Apocalypse looks really sick, but I was a bit bummed in person to see they put a semi-gloss finish on it. Kind of killed the effect.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I like where your head is at. Go with the middle IMO. The Apocalypse looks really sick, but I was a bit bummed in person to see they put a semi-gloss finish on it. Kind of killed the effect.



Bummer, the search continues I suppose. I had planned on using my sweetwater card for the purchase and the second the Antique Fade Burst came in stock, it was gone again. My rep wanted me to just preorder one, but I've seen too much variation in the fades on both that I would rather be able to pick the one I buy. They have a Black Fade in stock, but the fade is not as prominent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying to find a fucking Fishman dealer that's selling the Keith Merrow 7-string set.

EDIT: Scratch that; gonna be one of the first people to own these, it seems.


----------



## TNihil

Digitech Freqout. I got rid of all my Boss floor pedals the day I got into multieffect/modelling boards but this here is the "missing link" for me, especially without cabinets on stage.
It got me really excited.


----------



## thraxil

TNihil said:


> Digitech Freqout. I got rid of all my Boss floor pedals the day I got into multieffect/modelling boards but this here is the "missing link" for me, especially without cabinets on stage.
> It got me really excited.



I have one and it's a blast. Takes some practice to make it sound natural and you have to avoid overusing it, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## TNihil

Cool. That´s exactly what got me hooked. Watched lots of videos on YT about two similar models from Boss but they couldn´t deliver the same sound and options to my ears imho.


----------



## TNihil

Btw, where would I place the Freqout pedal?
Guitar -> Digitech Freqout -> Pod500HD -> PA or 
Guitar -> Pod500HD -> Digitech Freqout -> PA ?


----------



## Mullet

Holcomb SE PRS inbound.... got huge GAS going on for an Axe FX 2 XL +


----------



## thraxil

TNihil said:


> Btw, where would I place the Freqout pedal?
> Guitar -> Digitech Freqout -> Pod500HD -> PA or
> Guitar -> Pod500HD -> Digitech Freqout -> PA ?



As close to the beginning of the chain as possible if you want it to sound like natural feedback. (You can also get interesting synthy stuff out of it and it might work later in the chain for that).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

more fucking pickups


----------



## lurè

Probably one of these but I'm still hesitant


----------



## Seabeast2000

TheFireSky5150 said:


>



BTW, I really want to have one of these and an Afterneath. And maybe some other funky EQ'r menagerie's.


----------



## narad

Just landed after a month spent in shipping from Russia. First PRS yay!






Busy work time but hopefully spend some time with it and post a NGD next week.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Just landed after a month spent in shipping from Russia. First PRS yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy work time but hopefully spend some time with it and post a NGD next week.



Gorgeous! But I'm always hesitant to buy anything from Russia. Too many fakes (Rayones? Ribanezes? Raparisons?) out of there. And if that's a fake, I'll take two please!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This in a couple weeks, but I still have to sell my Tight Drive Pro (possibly sold already), Big Rock Pro, Two Notes Le Clean, J Rockett Animal, and J Rockett 10 Ton Hammer. I want one because of these vids.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Gorgeous! But I'm always hesitant to buy anything from Russia. Too many fakes (Rayones? Ribanezes? Raparisons?) out of there. And if that's a fake, I'll take two please!



Ha, the guy was _terrible_ to deal with. He's one of those guys that lists an item and then raises its price every week it doesn't sell.... He made me an offer, and by the time I got back to it to say I'd do it, he was trying to get $1200 more for it. Then ignoring my emails.

Funny thing -- everyone I know uses Reverb, so I just called in the favor squad and everyone started lowballing him just shy of his offer price to me for a couple weeks, asking questions, pointing out other private stocks in the original price range. Then ultimately I wrote him an email, "Hey man, not sure if you've been on vacation or what but I'd appreciate a reply. I'm ready to buy at X price". He writes back, "Yes! Jason, was on vacation. Let's do it." ...mmhmm... It wasn't even packed at the level I would ship a $2k guitar domestically...

The guitar itself was Axe Palace Nick's, so I knew it was proper, and I had almost bought it from him when he originally put it up for sale a few years. It's actually a baritone with a flatter radius.


----------



## coupe89

Just bought a Maxon OD-9 on Reverb.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

VFE The Scream V2 - It's apparently showing up tomorrow (I ordered it monday night because it was too cheap to pass up). We shall see if UPS can get it here.


----------



## Christian Giuffre

I'm looking for an Ibanez Rg7ct, but when I do, I'll spend what I have to to grab one. If not, I'll wait till NAMM next year and buy AV's signature charvel.


----------



## stevexc

Just ordered parts for a Woolly Mammoth clone, it'll be my first home-made pedal. Can't wait to see how I fuck this up!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

stevexc said:


> Can't wait to see how I fuck this up!


My exact words going into every relationship ever.


----------



## Bearitone

mnemonic said:


> Yes, but that just takes up more space on the pedalboard. It’s probably what I’ll end up doing though.



Boss LS-2 could solve this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fluence KSE Set, 5-string J bass, or a Floyd Rose FRX.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The moment the release date is announced, I'll be getting these:



...Obviously.


----------



## Vyn

So, the following is on the way, in no particular order:

- Randall Thrasher 120w Head and matching 4x100w
- Jackson Pro Series RR3 (Irovory, black binding, gold hardware)
- Jackson RRXT24-7 (Back-up live 7 for now)
- Ormsby Hypemachine GTR (Trans-purple flame top)
- Peavey 6505+ head

There's probably some shit I've forgotten about that will turn up in the mail. It's been a crazy month and a half...


----------



## sevenfoxes

Just bought this...


----------



## USMarine75

My third one... Amber, Red, now Metallic Green! Yes, I have a problem.


----------



## gunch

A Mooer mini. Just have to wait for them to confirm what 015-020 are


----------



## Wolfos

My next gear purchase just showed up!

An Empress Echosystem, its absolutely beautiful and ridiculous. I am overjoyed and underqualified!


----------



## rokket2005

Bought my niece a 15w fender mustang for her birthday cause she's been borrowing my King Royale since Christmas. Can't wait to get that back!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

decided to try my hand at building a byob swede


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> decided to try my hand at building a byob swede


Nice! I always think about that one also, but I have a Behringer HM300 I dont use much, so not sure how much I would use it. I think I will do a Parametric OD next. However, the Swede will be much easier since you can get the painted enclosure.


----------



## MrYakob

I haven't done any recording or drum programming in like a year, but I got the email for the new GGD pack and with the discount they're offering I just know I'm going to cave and buy it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## USMarine75

That '94 MIA Peavey Impact Milano arrived. They are definitely the sleeper shredder guitar! I'd put them up against anything out there. All 3 have consistently ultra low action (~1.5mm low E and 1mm high E) and sound killer. I prefer the made for Peavey vintage trem over the Floyd, because with the combo of saddle height, truss rod, and neck tilt you can really dial these in perfect.

The stock pickups are fantastic for everything but modern tech stuff, because they are a little too rounded and bloomy sounding if you know what I mean... kind of like stock PRS pickups. For stuff like Alice in Chains they just absolutely kill.

The only neg is these are later model Peaveys that don't have the killer quirky tone options that older Peaveys had. I really wish they kept the variable coil tap option and the phase switch!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hopefully, a VHT Fat Bottom 4x12 and an Orange PPC412HP8!!! Soon! Can't wait. Then a 6505+ or 5153 most likely..eventually.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The906 said:


> Hopefully, a VHT Fat Bottom 4x12 and an Orange PPC412HP8!!! Soon! Can't wait. Then a 6505+ or 5153 most likely..eventually.



I've got two of the VHT Fatbottom 4x12 cabs and they slay  my Mesa cabs are probably my favorite overall, but the VHT's are definitely a nice alternative to the normal V30 sound for both heavy and clean tones. My 5153 and Block Letter both sound good through them, just to help feed your GAS


----------



## Seabeast2000

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've got two of the VHT Fatbottom 4x12 cabs and they slay  my Mesa cabs are probably my favorite overall, but the VHT's are definitely a nice alternative to the normal V30 sound for both heavy and clean tones. My 5153 and Block Letter both sound good through them, just to help feed your GAS


Awesome, I'm really looking forward to plugging everything I have now into these cabs for "first time" 4x12 sound.


----------



## stevexc

KnightBrolaire said:


> decided to try my hand at building a byob swede



Where from? They've been out of stock on BYOC's site every time I've checked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

stevexc said:


> Where from? They've been out of stock on BYOC's site every time I've checked.


hmm weird, I looked a couple of weeks ago and saw they had some in stock. guess I'm not building one then


----------



## pearl_07

Picked up an SC-607B to complement my other Stef 7. I never realized how heavy my SCT-607B until I got this. I have an odd urge to switch out the hardware for some gold/brass on this one.












IMG_20180419_170335



__ pearl_07
__ Apr 19, 2018


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, the more I see an SC-607B, the more I want one. I always wanted a Tele body, but the reverse headstock on the 607 just looks killer. 
I'd need to ditch the middle pickup, though.


----------



## pearl_07

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, the more I see an SC-607B, the more I want one. I always wanted a Tele body, but the reverse headstock on the 607 just looks killer.
> I'd need to ditch the middle pickup, though.


When I first got the SCT I had such an awkward time with my hand/pick tripping over the middle pickup, but 4 years later it feels natural. Sounds like you need to find a good used COW 7.


----------



## eightsixboy

Fingers crossed getting one of these soon


----------



## gunch

I want an S again and I’m thinking about selling my EC and ordering a S 521 MOL from Thomann, if they ship to the US 

The EC just isn’t comfortable on my right forearm


----------



## rokket2005

Gonna pick up one of these later today. I don't know how much music I'll actually make with it though.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, the more I see an SC-607B, the more I want one. I always wanted a Tele body, but the reverse headstock on the 607 just looks killer.
> I'd need to ditch the middle pickup, though.



Is it crazy that I want a SC-608 just to play Deftones songs on?


----------



## Shask

silverabyss said:


> I want an S again and I’m thinking about selling my EC and ordering a S 521 MOL from Thomann, if they ship to the US
> 
> The EC just isn’t comfortable on my right forearm


That is why I dont like guitars without a bevel or forearm contours in general. No Archtops! They dig into my forearm.


----------



## Drew

Been eyeing 500-series EQs lately, but I'm trying to decide if what I want to do is grab a couple EQs to supplement the (excellent) mic preamps I've already picked up, and record to disk closer to the final sounds I want while relying less on ITB EQ while mixing, or if I should grab another pair of mic EQs (I have a 2-channel BAE 1073 and a pair of CAPI V28s, so this would tale me from 4 to 6 outboard preamps) and get another flavor of mic pre to work with. I've got another 8 spaces in my 500 series chassis to fill, so the eventual long term answer is both, but (for example) Rupert Neve Designs 551s are $850 a piece, so I kind of don't want to go overboard here, haha.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

went deep down the hm2 rabbit hole again but don't feel like dropping a couple hundred on a pedal I'll barely use, so I'm going to go the opposite and scrape the bottom of the barrel. behringer hm300 and dod death metal are ordered


----------



## mnemonic

KnightBrolaire said:


> went deep down the hm2 rabbit hole again but don't feel like dropping a couple hundred on a pedal I'll barely use, so I'm going to go the opposite and scrape the bottom of the barrel. behringer hm300 and dod death metal are ordered



The HM300 is pretty cool, you can see comparisons to the HM2 on YouTube, extremely similar. It’s kinda funny that the cheaper the amp, the better it seems to sound. Despite having an axe fx and some tube amps, it sounds best into my Marshall Valvestate on the clean channel or on a crunchy setting. Insta-Entombed. 

Ive been meaning to eventually pick up the Swede kit from BYOC, if only so it’s true bypass (so I can leave it in my signal chain on my pedalboard) and so I can mess around with different voltages. The Swede kit comes with the old obsolete opamps the HM2’s did last I checked and they can take more than 9 volts. 

I remember finding a website where a guy ran an HM2 into an analyser and I think also built a model in Spice, so he could see what each individual stage did, how the eq was being overdriven at 9 volts, etc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> The HM300 is pretty cool, you can see comparisons to the HM2 on YouTube, extremely similar. It’s kinda funny that the cheaper the amp, the better it seems to sound. Despite having an axe fx and some tube amps, it sounds best into my Marshall Valvestate on the clean channel or on a crunchy setting. Insta-Entombed.
> 
> Ive been meaning to eventually pick up the Swede kit from BYOC, if only so it’s true bypass (so I can leave it in my signal chain on my pedalboard) and so I can mess around with different voltages. The Swede kit comes with the old obsolete opamps the HM2’s did last I checked and they can take more than 9 volts.
> 
> I remember finding a website where a guy ran an HM2 into an analyser and I think also built a model in Spice, so he could see what each individual stage did, how the eq was being overdriven at 9 volts, etc.


Yeah it should be fun to see how it sounds through my boogies.
I looked into building a veroboard version of the hm2 but I've never built a pedal (and I should prob start with something a bit easier) 
I'm also thinking about grabbing a walrus red. It's pretty versatile and gives just a hint of the chainsaw, not metric fuck tons like other hm2 style pedals.


----------



## Shask

It is funny you guys are talking about HM300s..... I actually had mine out earlier today. 

I was playing it into my Recto. It is funny how it still has that weird distorted buzzsaw sound even with the gain at 0, and the EQ at noon. I was starting to think maybe it was broke for awhile, but I think that is just how it sounds, lol. It had a dying battery fizzy sputter thing going on.

I got a set of Fluence Moderns, but not sure when I will have time to install them.


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> went deep down the hm2 rabbit hole again but don't feel like dropping a couple hundred on a pedal I'll barely use, so I'm going to go the opposite and scrape the bottom of the barrel. behringer hm300 and dod death metal are ordered


I used a DOD Death Metal for many years as a Teenager. I wonder if I would like it nowdays. Sometimes I think about grabbing a cheap Digitech Death Metal and Grunge. They are the same pedal almost.

I remember I eventually modded it to have a gain knob, but it got destroyed somehow in the process. I just never cared enough to put it back together.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought a Moog expression pedal for my AX8. Thinking about getting a mini one to go along with it. 





http://data:image/webp;base64,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 

For extra versaility since it looks like it can use up to 4 of them.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Just bought another Rhoads RRX24. I loved the first one I got (hot pink bevels) so much that I just had to buy another. I've NEVER done that with any guitar. Can't wait until it arrives!




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## USMarine75

I'm deleting my Reverb account dammit.

This came up for a fantastic deal and had to get got:




I have a recently built rack with a Soldano SP77, Hafler Triple Giant, and a Fryette PS2 50w power amp. This will complete that rack. I had been using an AMT P2 preamp pedal which sounded killer, but why not have the real deal too.

I've been on the hunt for a Peavey Cropper tele for the right price and one finally came up from a guy I did business with before, and I ended up buying that too! The one I bought is a case queen. (these are just stock photos because I haven't picked it up yet)


----------



## John

Not really a next purchase, but I'm getting one of my guitars fixed- it has some pretty bad blushing on the top that's deep enough to warrant having to redo it.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> I've been on the hunt for a Peavey Cropper tele for the right price and one finally came up from a guy I did business with before, and I ended up buying that too! The one I bought is a case queen. (these are just stock photos because I haven't picked it up yet)



So the seller dropped off the Peavey Cropper Classic guitar today (what an awesome thing to do on his part!)... and I just wanted to post a few first impressions of this guitar, since there seems to be so many tele lovers on here:

I have several Tele guitars (3 Peavey and a Warmoth) and I've owned a few (Suhr, Charvel, and Fender). This is probably the best Tele style guitar I have ever played for rock and metal, yet cleans up perfectly for the lighter stuff as well. I ran through everything from Paisley/Gill stuff to EVH, and then threw it in Drop-D and played some up-tuned Kings X and KSE type riffs. I did not want to stop, even when my two year old daughter said I was all done, which usually means I am, in fact, all done.

Basic Stuff: It is a 25.5" scale, 12" radius ("modern-ish" Tele), with graphlon nut, RW fretboard, figured maple cap on mahogany body, and Peavey's patented Maxcess neck joint with aluminum heel (see pics) and neck tilt adjustment.

Pickups: The pickups are radiused (i.e. never seen this before, but they match the fretboard radius!) blade pickups - dual blade humbucker (single size) neck and a quad blade humbucker in the bridge. It has a coil tap for the bridge, as well. They clean up extremely well, because the volume has a treble bleed circuit, so the tone remains awesome even when you roll off the volume knob. They sound fantastic when maxed and with heavy dirt or OD. Surprisingly tight and articulate for "older" pickups, not rounded off like most of the other pickups of this era (or PRS in general, for example). My only complaint is the neck pickup seems overly dark even with the tone maxed. You can get a cool woman-tone honk with the tone rolled off with that neck pickup (think Clapton + LP/SG)... and the bridge pickup is more normal and sounds like something modern-ish - think Wolfgang hot PAF.

Playability: Because of the more modern radius for a Tele, adjustable height saddles, and neck tilt adjustments (on top of standard like torsion rod and good fretwork) you can get super low action. Maybe due to the blade pickups, but I found even with low action this guitar has tons of sustain (and it has older strings on it still). And with the Maxcess neck joint you can comfortably play the highest frets.

Anyways, I just wanted to post this because these are kind of rare, so there isn't a ton of info out there, but they are AWESOME. Peavey really was a top tier instrument maker (besides Wolfgangs) from 1989-2005-ish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I'm deleting my Reverb account dammit.
> 
> This came up for a fantastic deal and had to get got:



Have you ever owned/tried one? How do you feel about it?

Shit, I already own an AX8, but part of me still wants an analog rig.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Have you ever owned/tried one? How do you feel about it?
> 
> Shit, I already own an AX8, but part of me still wants an analog rig.



Annoyingly I really like my axe fx ii but I still have a few tube amps and still GAS for other new stuff.

THERE IS NO CURE

LIBERATE TUTEME EX INFERIS


----------



## pearl_07

Pulled the trigger on some gold Hipshot tuners, string ferrules, and a TonePros bridge for my SC-607B. I'm going to experiment with a friend on making some hex knobs out of brass so that should be interning.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, assuming someone didn't fuck up a pedal when I told them that 18v probably wouldn't work, I hope to get an Ibanez TSA15H and replacement tubes for it. Possibly a VFE pedal I have my eye on as well. We'll see, though.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Have you ever owned/tried one? How do you feel about it?
> 
> Shit, I already own an AX8, but part of me still wants an analog rig.



I had a Rockmaster years ago, before I learned how to actually select, dial in, and properly use pedals and amps lol. So I pretty much had it dimed all the time and it was good. 

It is definitely one of the very best high gain rack preamps ever made. It also has some nice touches you normally don't see: Each channel has its own dedicated FX loop (4), plus a master/common loop. It has a normal and boosted (+10dB) preamp out. And the price is right! They can be had for $200-250 with footswitch, which is insane IMO. An Engl e530 is so much more and not nearly as good (again IMO). I'd say the holy trinity of old school metal preamps are the JMP1, Mesa Triaxis, and Peavey Rockmaster. I will say my Soldano SP77 sounds amazing and gets heavy (it's the SLO lead channel), as does my sleeper of the bunch - a Bogner made Hafler Triple Giant (predecessor to the Fish).

But it arrives on Thur and I'll let you know how it A/B's against the same poweramp rig with an AMT P2 preamp, my powered KPA 5150 profiles, as well as against my collection of Peavey and EVH amps.


----------



## Shask

The Rockmaster was based on the Ultra/Ultra+/XXX family of Peavey amps, so it doesn't really have that 5150 sound. It is much tighter and clearer sounding. It is a great preamp for thrash sounds of the late 80's and early 90's. I don't think it would be as good at more modern 5150 style sounds.


----------



## lewis

having tried a friends MAyone's guitar with Bareknuckle Blackhawks in during our weekend studio time just gone, its going to have to be a set of those pickups.

They sound absolutely unreal.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

2 new guitars just purchased

I still have 2 NGDs to post but in the future I will make ones for these two as well


----------



## stevexc

The last of my pedal parts showed up yesterday so I got started on that before realizing I had missed a resistor and a couple caps were too big for the tiny ass PCB, so that's another order submitted! Also ordered a bigger enclosure, I had grabbed a 1590G instead of a 1590B which wound up being way too tiny.

Looking alright so far, though.


----------



## Triple7

Where to begin...

I have a custom guitar being built right now...which should be really awesome. I don't want to spoil the surprise, so you'll just have to wait for the NGD around July. I haven't seen any NGDs for this company yet though. If there were, they weren't 7 strings...

I just sold my Axe Fx II XL+, and am picking up a Mesa Mark IVa, and Mesa straight 4x12 this weekend.

I'm also in the process of selling a PRS, and I have a few things in mind I'm going to purchase with that money...but I haven't narrowed it down yet.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> It is funny you guys are talking about HM300s..... I actually had mine out earlier today.
> 
> I was playing it into my Recto. It is funny how it still has that weird distorted buzzsaw sound even with the gain at 0, and the EQ at noon. I was starting to think maybe it was broke for awhile, but I think that is just how it sounds, lol. It had a dying battery fizzy sputter thing going on.
> 
> I got a set of Fluence Moderns, but not sure when I will have time to install them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 60673


When you want to scoop all teh midz


----------



## KnightBrolaire

scooping the mids on the mt2 is blasphemy. ALL THE MIDS, ALL THE GAIN


----------



## lurè

Purchased a pegasus/sentinet set for a very good price and a couple of C8 and A8 mags.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> scooping the mids on the mt2 is blasphemy. ALL THE MIDS, ALL THE GAIN


No way. Smooth organic buzzsaw magic!


----------



## Zender

SLIGHTLY behind the facts... I just picked up a G-major 2 for 75 euro's. 

It has the "power" issues that are well documented, need to do something about the ribbon-cable connecting the two PCB's. But seeing as I'm quite familiar with soldering irons, this should not be an issue. 

So, very nice score. And now my rack is filled.


----------



## Shask

Zender said:


> SLIGHTLY behind the facts... I just picked up a G-major 2 for 75 euro's.
> 
> It has the "power" issues that are well documented, need to do something about the ribbon-cable connecting the two PCB's. But seeing as I'm quite familiar with soldering irons, this should not be an issue.
> 
> So, very nice score. And now my rack is filled.


Nice! I have always kind of wanted one of those, even though I have no use for one.... but I have been tempted lately with the low prices they have been going for....


----------



## lurè

Zender said:


> SLIGHTLY behind the facts... I just picked up a G-major 2 for 75 euro's.
> 
> It has the "power" issues that are well documented, need to do something about the ribbon-cable connecting the two PCB's. But seeing as I'm quite familiar with soldering irons, this should not be an issue.
> 
> So, very nice score. And now my rack is filled.


Dude 75€ is a killer price , congrats!


----------



## Zender

I've seen most go for around 100-125 (Version 1) or 200-250 (Version 2). 

My consideration was "I need a reverb, it's the one pedal I don't have yet".. so was about to get me a HOF, when this thing showed up in the local ads for less than the HOF I was eyeballing (Also local ads). 
So far, it seems very nice indeed, and does contain almost everything that I'd want, including the midi controls for my pre-amp channel switching.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> scooping the mids on the mt2 is blasphemy. ALL THE MIDS, ALL THE GAIN


No way. Smooth organic buzzsaw magic!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My Focusrite Scarlett died. 
So I'm thinking about the Behringer UMC204HD as a replacement.


----------



## feraledge

On sale for $50 from MF. Trigger pulled. Will see how it stacks up, but need more buzzsaw in my life.


----------



## USMarine75

Posted it elsewhere already.... but inbound:






And a Wolfgang chrome bridge pickup for another guitar:


----------



## Zender

With the addition of a G-Major 2 to my rig, I now am in desperate need of a Midi Mongoose









The G-Major is hooked up to the pre-amp, so I could control everything I needed with this. Or stick it on my pedal-board and configure such that the banks contain proper base-tones (completely clean, slight dirt with reverb, chug/rhythm, lead) and have the rest of my pedalboard to shape these tones further. There is nog HM-2 in the G-major after all, and we do need some proper Swedisch chainsaw action. (Have an HM-2, a Throne torcher, and a Dunwich clone on my board... I do NOT have a propblem)

Why does buying one thing always lead to this need to buy more stuff to "complete" (We all know it's never done...) your rig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My Focusrite Scarlett died.
> So I'm thinking about the Behringer UMC204HD as a replacement.



And then my fucking Sony MDRV6s died as well. 2nd set that went out.

Fuck it, I'm getting some Audio Technica M40Xs.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And then my fucking Sony MDRV6s died as well. 2nd set that went out.
> 
> Fuck it, I'm getting some Audio Technica M40Xs.



Man I’ve had my V6’s for like 12 years and they’re still going strong. I’ve gone through a lot of sets of ear pads though.

I got some m40’s for my dad and I’ve used them quite a bit, totally different sound than the mdr-v6, but still pretty good and very sturdy. I don’t think I’d mix with them though, they have a hyped low end, and kinda scooped if I remember rightly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Man I’ve had my V6’s for like 12 years and they’re still going strong. I’ve gone through a lot of sets of ear pads though.
> 
> I got some m40’s for my dad and I’ve used them quite a bit, totally different sound than the mdr-v6, but still pretty good. I don’t think I’d mix with them though, they have a hyped low end, and kinda scooped if I remember rightly.



I'm not sure why I'm unlucky with V6s. They're supposed to be built like tanks, but this is legit the 2nd pair I went through in 4 years. Something got shorted in the wire, and I wasn't able to fix it. 

And I heard the AT's do have a bit of low end to them, and the M40s are supposed to be the flattest of the ATH series.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not sure why I'm unlucky with V6s. They're supposed to be built like tanks, but this is legit the 2nd pair I went through in 4 years. Something got shorted in the wire, and I wasn't able to fix it.
> 
> And I heard the AT's do have a bit of low end to them, and the M40s are supposed to be the flattest of the ATH series.



Mine actually did have a break in the wire near the jack, and I would only get sound from one ear until I turned it around a few times. 

It annoyed me enough that I cut the end off and soldered a new one on. The wires in the cable are enamelled wire though which is a pain to solder, gotta burn the enamel off with the soldering iron first or nothing will stick. 

It’s probably a better idea to just open up the main housing, remove the cable there, and put in a whole new cable. Or a 1/8” plug, so I could use a detachable cable.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

I just scored a BRAND NEW Boss DD-500 for $150. Best deal ive made yet. My actual first delay pedal. Any delay ive used previously has been through digital recording interfaces. Im pumped to get this pedal board going. Nit sure what my next investment will be. Probably showing some love to strat i.e. new tuners/bridge/hardware and setup and polish her.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Btw yes, i know some of my stuff is not currently running thru FX loop yet.


TheFireSky5150 said:


> I just scored a BRAND NEW Boss DD-500 for $150. Best deal ive made yet. My actual first delay pedal. Any delay ive used previously has been through digital recording interfaces. Im pumped to get this pedal board going. Nit sure what my next investment will be. Probably showing some love to strat i.e. new tuners/bridge/hardware and setup and polish her.


----------



## Tortellini

feraledge said:


> On sale for $50 from MF. Trigger pulled. Will see how it stacks up, but need more buzzsaw in my life.


Let us know how it is!!
My buddy has the Fangs pedal by TC, and it stacks up really well to my Boss ML-2 for half the price. I’m interested to see how this one performs!


----------



## narad

So much for being responsible...


----------



## Restarted

Walrus Julia Enchantress Edition from GC is on its way.
Horizon Devices Tokyo Drive pre-ordered.
Revv G3 pre-ordered.

Trying to build a setup to get a decent tone out of my old Peavey Bandit combo for small gigs and jam sessions.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally!!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Most likely a fractal axe fx II. Unless (as usual) I find a guitar that is awesome that I don't particularly need first


----------



## Anquished

7 Dying Trees said:


> Most likely a fractal axe fx II. Unless (as usual) I find a guitar that is awesome that I don't particularly need first



This but for a Kemper instead.


----------



## Wolfos

My next gear purchase just arrived! I snagged the only "immediately available" Revv Generator 7-40 mkii in Canada. I believe my search for sound is now complete!


----------



## rifftrauma

Ships out tomorrow!


----------



## JD27

rifftrauma said:


> Ships out tomorrow!



That is a cool finish!


----------



## prlgmnr

Awesome, do the gloves come with?


----------



## rifftrauma

prlgmnr said:


> Awesome, do the gloves come with?



Haha, I wish, I should ask the guys if they can send me a couple.


----------



## stevexc

Well I'm not quite done my Mastodon Fuzz yet but I've received my first order of parts for a BE-OD clone.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Just purchased a set of Guitarmory Alnico 5 Red Stone pickups to replace the Seymour Duncan Blackouts in my Agile Intrepid Pro 728 (mahogany 28.625" scale)
Man, pickups are expensive 

https://theguitarmory.com/product/red-stone/


----------



## Wolfos

LeviathanKiller said:


> Just purchased a set of Guitarmory Alnico 5 Red Stone pickups to replace the Seymour Duncan Blackouts in my Agile Intrepid Pro 728 (mahogany 28.625" scale)
> Man, pickups are expensive
> 
> https://theguitarmory.com/product/red-stone/


 Those probably cost more than the guitar!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Wolfos said:


> Those probably cost more than the guitar!


Nah, it was a $600 Pro model.

I have an Agile Septor that was only $300 though and it'll be getting something later. Haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably the most expensive impulse buy I've done yet...


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably the most expensive impulse buy I've done yet...


I am sure it is good stuff! I have really been into PRS lately. I got 2 SE's in the last year, and now I want a new CE24! I would like to try a 7 string PRS, if I could find one to check out....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I am sure it is good stuff! I have really been into PRS lately. I got 2 SE's in the last year, and now I want a new CE24! I would like to try a 7 string PRS, if I could find one to check out....



My good luck with the 2017 line convinced me to pull thrigger. I was eyeing a Kenny Hickey Schecter, but this was cheaper AND is a PRS so I'll love it.  Dunno how good the pickups will be though.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Just grabbed Steven Slate Drums Platinum 4, & I'm in love with the Deftones kit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## protest

rifftrauma said:


> Ships out tomorrow!




Soooooo how much do these cost?


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My good luck with the 2017 line convinced me to pull thrigger. I was eyeing a Kenny Hickey Schecter, but this was cheaper AND is a PRS so I'll love it.  Dunno how good the pickups will be though.


You know, I didn't mind the 85/15s sets in my 6 strings too much, but the more I listen to them over time, the more I find things about them I don't like. They are Alnico, which I typically dont like as much as ceramic. I think they sound better clean and split than they do at high chunky gain. I got a set of Fluence Moderns to replace the set in my SE Floyd, and still trying to decide what to put in my regular SE CU24. I have a Duncan Custom in there, but thinking I will do a Fluence Modern or Classic set, or a set of Black Winters, which I have in a different guitar.


----------



## rifftrauma

protest said:


> Soooooo how much do these cost?



Base price is 2390 Euro. Add more for finishes, pickups, bridges, inlays etc, depending on what you want. You also get the pleasure of working with Pascal, and the finest guitar company I've worked with.


----------



## technomancer

That holoflake is awesome


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> You know, I didn't mind the 85/15s sets in my 6 strings too much, but the more I listen to them over time, the more I find things about them I don't like. They are Alnico, which I typically dont like as much as ceramic. I think they sound better clean and split than they do at high chunky gain. I got a set of Fluence Moderns to replace the set in my SE Floyd, and still trying to decide what to put in my regular SE CU24. I have a Duncan Custom in there, but thinking I will do a Fluence Modern or Classic set, or a set of Black Winters, which I have in a different guitar.


The videos so sound pretty good but ill have to get the guitar and try it before I can judge. I was considering a set of Moderns. Some chrome covered Fishmans would look killer with the finish and cream rings.


----------



## Drew

Drew said:


> Been eyeing 500-series EQs lately, but I'm trying to decide if what I want to do is grab a couple EQs to supplement the (excellent) mic preamps I've already picked up, and record to disk closer to the final sounds I want while relying less on ITB EQ while mixing, or if I should grab another pair of mic pres (I have a 2-channel BAE 1073 and a pair of CAPI V28s, so this would tale me from 4 to 6 outboard preamps) and get another flavor of mic pre to work with. I've got another 8 spaces in my 500 series chassis to fill, so the eventual long term answer is both, but (for example) Rupert Neve Designs 551s are $850 a piece, so I kind of don't want to go overboard here, haha.


...so, that didn't take long.  Got a pair of Rupert Neve Designs off Reverb for a pretty good price a few days after this that arrived on Tuesday.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Shask said:


> You know, I didn't mind the 85/15s sets in my 6 strings too much, but the more I listen to them over time, the more I find things about them I don't like. They are Alnico, which I typically dont like as much as ceramic. I think they sound better clean and split than they do at high chunky gain. I got a set of Fluence Moderns to replace the set in my SE Floyd, and still trying to decide what to put in my regular SE CU24. I have a Duncan Custom in there, but thinking I will do a Fluence Modern or Classic set, or a set of Black Winters, which I have in a different guitar.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The videos so sound pretty good but ill have to get the guitar and try it before I can judge. I was considering a set of Moderns. Some chrome covered Fishmans would look killer with the finish and cream rings.



They sound alright with a boost. There is definitely a sluggish/flabby low end though. Not gonna win any awards or anything.

I'm not near my planned time to swap them yet but I'm considering:
BKP Blackhawk (C | A5)
Mojotone Black Magic (A5+C | A5+C)
Mojotone PW Hornet (C | A4)
Guitarmory Foxbat (A5 | A5)
SD Omega/Alpha set (C | C)


----------



## AC.Lin

Definitely going to buy the Schecter C-7 SLS Elite !

Been dreaming for a guitars with the exact same specs for a long time ago already. So i'm all excited since that model came out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Man I’ve had my V6’s for like 12 years and they’re still going strong. I’ve gone through a lot of sets of ear pads though.
> 
> I got some m40’s for my dad and I’ve used them quite a bit, totally different sound than the mdr-v6, but still pretty good and very sturdy. I don’t think I’d mix with them though, they have a hyped low end, and kinda scooped if I remember rightly.



I got mine in and, while they have more low end than the V6s, they don't seem VERY hyped. Also less harsh than the V6s and a LOT more lively than the AKG K240s I also have. EDIT: If anything I like the added bass the M40Xs have because the thinness and brightness of the V6s could get fatiguing. 

Also yeah, next purchase will be new pickups IF I don't like the 85/15s in the SVN. Looking at either the Fishman Merrows again or the Fluence Moderns.

https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Set-7-String-Modern-Humbucker-Nickel.jpg






I think these would look killer with the cream rings.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got mine in and, while they have more low end than the V6s, they don't seem VERY hyped. Also less harsh than the V6s and a LOT more lively than the AKG K240s I also have. EDIT: If anything I like the added bass the M40Xs have because the thinness and brightness of the V6s could get fatiguing.



That’s one thing I would change if I could about the v6’s, they’re just a bit too light on the bottom end. It’s lead to mixes that are too bassy if I only mix on headphones. 

But it’s fine as long as I occasionally reference with different headphones or speakers.


----------



## rokket2005

Just bought a 5 string Stingray like I've been wanting to do for the past 5 years. Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Impulse buy.  Had to buy it because it was so cheap. Needs a new tuner, but I got it for like half-price.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

rifftrauma said:


> Ships out tomorrow!



You ain't helping my Aristides GAS here!

I had to postpone the custom guitar I was poised to begin the purchase of, and in that time, the Fluence Open Cores were announced and that put Aristides back in the mix.

I'm having a hell of a time deciding on a 080 or the custom I had in mind now, and the 080 seems to be winning.

As to my next purchase; Picks. Lots of picks. Ultex Jazz III 2mm and 1.4mm, Primetone Jazz III 1.4mm, Stubby Jazz 2mm and maybe the 3mm, Planet Waves Black Ice Heavy, the Fender 551 Heavy picks in Ocean Turquiose (if I can find them!), and the Hammet Jazz III because it's Purple Sparkle.


----------



## Mullet

Axe FX 2 XL+


----------



## narad

Under the camouflage you can just make out what appears to be a Bad Cat CubIIIR in custom tolex, on it's way to me next week


----------



## rifftrauma

Kyle Jordan said:


> You ain't helping my Aristides GAS here!
> 
> I had to postpone the custom guitar I was poised to begin the purchase of, and in that time, the Fluence Open Cores were announced and that put Aristides back in the mix.
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time deciding on a 080 or the custom I had in mind now, and the 080 seems to be winning.
> 
> As to my next purchase; Picks. Lots of picks. Ultex Jazz III 2mm and 1.4mm, Primetone Jazz III 1.4mm, Stubby Jazz 2mm and maybe the 3mm, Planet Waves Black Ice Heavy, the Fender 551 Heavy picks in Ocean Turquiose (if I can find them!), and the Hammet Jazz III because it's Purple Sparkle.



I know this isn't going to help but... have you seen the 080s? Aristides is really killing the game currently IMO.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

A random assortment of things is next to be purchased





A push-pull pot to get split coil sounds from my set of BKP Juggernauts





Monitor isolation pads (finally! lol)











Single guitar stands, another Hercules 5-guitar rack, and 4 extension pieces (giving me two 7-guitar racks)

















A bunch of thick picks


----------



## narad

Mmm...I'm broke now...


----------



## USMarine75

I think I'm gong to have to check out those Guitarmory pickups now. I liked what I heard on their site.


----------



## USMarine75

Damn GAS... I just bought another g'damn ancient Peavey lol. I'm only posting to get it off my chest since my wife doesn't know and have an account here.






1982/83 closet queen MIA Peavey T25 Special (limited edition) with phenolic fretboard, blade humbuckers with variable coil tapping (tone knob = single->humbucker), 23 frets, and 23.75" scale (which they list as "full" scale lol)!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> 1982/83 closet queen MIA Peavey T25 Special (limited edition) with phenolic fretboard, blade humbuckers with variable coil tapping (tone knob = single->humbucker), 23 frets, and 23.75" scale (which they list as "full" scale lol)!


Was Hartley Peavey high when he designed that thing or something? 23.75"? I wonder how dark it'll sound. And 23 frets? That's preposterous!


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Was Hartley Peavey high when he designed that thing or something? 23.75"? I wonder how dark it'll sound. And 23 frets? That's preposterous!



I already have this... a T27 which was the SSH version. And it sounds stratty as faaaawq with that scale. But yeah HP was definitely into making novel/weird designs: the pickups, tone controls, scale, neck shape and size (these have an extremely thin and weirdly rounded shape at the edges - as if you can really feel the rollover at the edges of the radius). e.g. Blade pickups in early 80's(single, dual, and even super-ferrite "P90" models), radiused blade pickups, phase switches, variable coil taps, tone with bass and treble rolloff (lower cuts treble, higher cuts bass, middle is off/neutral), 23.75" scale, crazy radii (7.25-12" compound with massive C-D contour change at 12), etc

I'm looking forward to A/B'ing with clean, transparent/lightly distorted, and more heavily distorted (for sustain purposes) - and see how the phenolic + HH model differs from the maple + SSH model tone-wise.


----------



## I play music

USMarine75 said:


> Damn GAS... I just bought another g'damn ancient Peavey lol. I'm only posting to get it off my chest since my wife doesn't know and have an account here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982/83 closet queen MIA Peavey T25 Special (limited edition) with phenolic fretboard, blade humbuckers with variable coil tapping (tone knob = single->humbucker), 23 frets, and 23.75" scale (which they list as "full" scale lol)!


That dot on the 23rd fret...


----------



## sirbuh

narad said:


> Mmm...I'm broke now...



Not sure how it gets any better than that. Nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sirbuh said:


> Not sure how it gets any better than that. Nice.



Yup. If I ever go into debt, it better be because of a Private Stock.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. If I ever go into debt, it better be because of a Private Stock.



I'm in the interim where I'm in debt but the private stock hasn't arrived -- so that's the worst!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

USMarine75 said:


> I think I'm gong to have to check out those Guitarmory pickups now. I liked what I heard on their site.



Let me know what set you get and how you like them!
I'm wanting to purchase quite a few of their sets and do some rewinds with them


----------



## USMarine75

I play music said:


> That dot on the 23rd fret...



Haha... well I have another Peavey from back then with 3 dots on the 24, so it evens out lol.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Yeah, so...I'm getting this


----------



## USMarine75

LeviathanKiller said:


> Let me know what set you get and how you like them!
> I'm wanting to purchase quite a few of their sets and do some rewinds with them



There's so many that I find interesting based on description and audio clips.

I'm really intrigued by the Red Stone, Foxbat, Orion, Voyager, Scud... paralysis by analysis. I might just narrow it down to a set or two (or three), order them, and just see how they sound in person. I'm sure I can always throw the "losers" up on reverb and at least recoup 50-70% of my cost.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

USMarine75 said:


> There's so many that I find interesting based on description and audio clips.
> 
> I'm really intrigued by the Red Stone, Foxbat, Orion, Voyager, Scud... paralysis by analysis. I might just narrow it down to a set or two (or three), order them, and just see how they sound in person. I'm sure I can always throw the "losers" up on reverb and at least recoup 50-70% of my cost.


I ordered the Red Stone set but Foxbat, Orion, and Atlas sets are on my list.


----------



## coupe89

This is my newest pedal and why do most tubescreamers have the same dent?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unsure. I got the PRS SE SVN and godfuckingdammit do I love it.  Stock pickups aren't even that bad but I definitely need "more." So it's either the Nazgul/Sentient set, Fishman Merrow, or Fishman Classic Open Core 7 set.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Just got Steven Slate Drums Platinum 4 & man do I love it. May grab the Terry Bendt collection soon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kind of want to get a Plimsoul at some point. Looks like it might be an interesting pedal.


----------



## Soya

Struggling a bit to find the sounds I want out of my new Mark V, amp may not be for me after all. Contemplating trading it for a Kemper.


----------



## pearl_07

Soya said:


> Struggling a bit to find the sounds I want out of my new Mark V, amp may not be for me after all. Contemplating trading it for a Kemper.


I was extremely overwhelmed a couple months ago when I first got my Mark V because there was never a setting that I could find that made me 100% satisfied. 3 months later and I've finally figured out how to dial in each channel after constant tweaking and reading the manual a few times. Also give a 12AT7 preamp tube in V4 and/or V6, that really helped me get channel 3 to where I wanted it to be.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Soya said:


> Struggling a bit to find the sounds I want out of my new Mark V, amp may not be for me after all. Contemplating trading it for a Kemper.


If you haven't read the manual, do realize that the EQ knobs (Treble/Mid/Bass) are before the preamp, so for instance, too much bass can make it really loose and ugly sounding, and that the EQ sliders are after the preamp. I think the manual suggests something like 9:00 for the bass knobs and then added in bass on the sliders. Because of the way the EQ knobs work, you'll end up with a really midrange-y tone, and then adjust that with the EQ slider to add in more bass, dial back the mids some, and so on.


----------



## Soya

Thanks for the pointers, yes I've read the manual a few times and think I have a grasp on how it works, maybe I'm just not used to the sound of a real amp since I've been on modelers for the past few years. I'm trying to get some bite and chunk to single note riffs and palm mutes without the open chord sounds being too bright or over saturated. I may try a pickup change in my drop c guitar, I'd also like to try the amp with a different cab or 2 to see what it does to the sound.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I kind of want to get a Plimsoul at some point. Looks like it might be an interesting pedal.



Cool sounds IMO and not expensive... double win. I like the two stages (soft clip lightly compressed vs hard clipped and more compressed) plus it cleans up really well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Cool sounds IMO and not expensive... double win. I like the two stages (soft clip lightly compressed vs hard clipped and more compressed) plus it cleans up really well.


Have you ever played one?


----------



## USMarine75

Another 80's MIA Peavey on it's way (duh)... Basically Peaveys version of a Charvel 750XL or Ibanez RGT3120. Comes with Kahler trem and in like new condition.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Have you ever played one?



Yeah. I liked it. Was both lower and higher gain than the OCD. Didn't play well with all my amps though (got kind of shrill).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah. I liked it. Was both lower and higher gain than the OCD. Didn't play well with all my amps though (got kind of shrill).


That kinda sucks. I'm curious how the pedal works by itself, as well as stacking before or after something with the soft and hard clipping.


----------



## r33per

USMarine75 said:


> Another 80's MIA Peavey on it's way (duh)... Basically Peaveys version of a Charvel 750XL or Ibanez RGT3120. Comes with Kahler trem and in like new condition.
> 
> View attachment 60877
> 
> View attachment 60878


this pushes my bittons.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Forget the Plimsoul. I think I'll give not one, but TWO lying conartists my fucking money.

http://protonepedals.com/product/vinnie-vincent-fullshredd-distortion

 

And I dunno if it's my speakers or what, but the tones in the first clip sound REALLY harsh and kinda nasally. Yuck!


----------



## USMarine75

r33per said:


> this pushes my bittons.



And a JS10 into a Triaxis does it for me! 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Forget the Plimsoul. I think I'll give not one, but TWO lying conartists my fucking money.
> 
> http://protonepedals.com/product/vinnie-vincent-fullshredd-distortion
> 
> 
> 
> And I dunno if it's my speakers or what, but the tones in the first clip sound REALLY harsh and kinda nasally. Yuck!



Well just buy Devi Ever, JHS, and Pro Tone pedals... complete the trifecta of human garbage pedal maker collection!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> And a JS10 into a Triaxis does it for me!
> 
> Well just buy Devi Ever, JHS, and Pro Tone pedals... complete the trifecta of human garbage pedal maker collection!


Meh. I like all of the JHS pedals I've bought -- JHS modded BD-2, Morning Glory, Angry Charlie v3, and Charlie Brown v4. Devi and Pro Tone, on the other hand, definitely seem like awful companies. Devi seems like the type of person who'd refuse to send you a custom pedal you had built just for liking a scantily clad broad on Facebook or Instagram.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Meh. I like all of the JHS pedals I've bought -- JHS modded BD-2, Morning Glory, Angry Charlie v3, and Charlie Brown v4. Devi and Pro Tone, on the other hand, definitely seem like awful companies. Devi seems like the type of person who'd refuse to send you a custom pedal you had built just for liking a scantily clad broad on Facebook or Instagram.



Yeah I only meant as far as the people and their reputations. I'm waiting on a JHS Bonsai myself.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I only meant as far as the people and their reputations. I'm waiting on a JHS Bonsai myself.


Josh can slather himself up in crisco and beat off while eating chicken for all I care. I like the pedals I've bought from JHS, think the Angry Charlie is pretty awesome, but am under no delusion that it's anything other than a souped up Guv'nor in a red box.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Josh can slather himself up in crisco and beat off while eating chicken for all I care. I like the pedals I've bought from JHS, think the Angry Charlie is pretty awesome, but am under no delusion that it's anything other than a souped up Guv'nor in a red box.



All MIAB pedals are just souped up Guv'nors! I have a GV2 I bought for like $25 and it's awesome. All it lacks compared to some of the other ones like the JHS AT or AC is it could use more gain.


----------



## Leviathus

^nsfw bro


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> All MIAB pedals are just souped up Guv'nors! I have a GV2 I bought for like $25 and it's awesome. All it lacks compared to some of the other ones like the JHS AT or AC is it could use more gain.


One of my biggest regrets while being in OKC: Not getting to try Chick Fil A. I did try Braum's and Waterburger a few times, so that was killer.

And yeah, the Guv'nor (original one, not the Guv'nor 2) would be a cool pedal for sure, but the jacks and footswitch put me off. I have Guv'nor and Bluesbreaker clones from Built By Ryan, and they have clipping options. Got them 50% off, which was an insanely good deal. The Guv'nor has a bit more bass and 4 clipping options, while the Bluesbreaker has two toggle switches with a total of 4 levels of gain and a presence control. The Guv'nor possibly a touch too much like the AC/DC song says; I keep it at like 9:00-10:00. As for the clipping, I liked the 4 options, but leaned heavily towards two of them. The Bluesbreaker can do no clipping, soft clipping, hard clipping, and both if memory serves.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, I bought a DOD Boneshaker. Seems like a cool, versatile pedal, and I may just have to buy a second one based on it being useful both before and after gain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, I bought a DOD Boneshaker. Seems like a cool, versatile pedal, and I may just have to buy a second one based on it being useful both before and after gain.



Same. Saw it was on sale for $35 so I went ahead and got one. Seems like it's good for a sludge/stoner sound, which I'm wanting to use it for.


----------



## mnemonic

I spent most of the day using my AMT R2 into my 2/50/2 poweramp since I hadn’t fired it up in a while. I forgot how heavy and awesome this combo sounded. With a boost and an eq pedal for fine tuning it sounds amazing. 

Now I want to slum it with some cheap old preamps into my nice tube poweramp. Scouring eBay but not finding a lot right now. 

I did just buy the Behringer copy of the Sansamp GT2 though, I figured why not for £20. The demos of it sound like it could be really cool sounding if used as a preamp into a good poweramp. 

Does anyone know what kind of preamps will cop demanufacture-style sounds? Just for something different. 

Also I want to try some KT77’s or 6CA7’s. The EL34’s sound great and I don’t feel like I’m missing any bottom end... but I can’t help think, I wonder what ‘more’ would be like.


----------



## stevexc

Well after much troubleshooting the Mastodon Fuzz was a success, so I'm starting to accumulate everything I need for my next project, a Friedman BE-OD clone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a torpedo live or a reload.


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> I spent most of the day using my AMT R2 into my 2/50/2 poweramp since I hadn’t fired it up in a while. I forgot how heavy and awesome this combo sounded. With a boost and an eq pedal for fine tuning it sounds amazing.
> 
> Now I want to slum it with some cheap old preamps into my nice tube poweramp. Scouring eBay but not finding a lot right now.
> 
> I did just buy the Behringer copy of the Sansamp GT2 though, I figured why not for £20. The demos of it sound like it could be really cool sounding if used as a preamp into a good poweramp.
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of preamps will cop demanufacture-style sounds? Just for something different.
> 
> Also I want to try some KT77’s or 6CA7’s. The EL34’s sound great and I don’t feel like I’m missing any bottom end... but I can’t help think, I wonder what ‘more’ would be like.



Yeah, I have the AMT P2 into my Fryette PS2 and it is just killer. The older AMT stuff was all based on reverse engineering of Tech21 Sansamp for the Russian market, since they couldn't import foreign guitar tech consistently and for realistic prices. They are a lot of fun though. The Du Hast is probably the only one that commands any money... the rest go for under $100 and sometime around $50.

I bought a bunch of cheaper rack preamps in the same vein... Hafler/Bogner Triple Giant (I say cheap because it's a $400-500 Bogner Fish) and the Peavey Rockmaster (I bough one for under $200) are great. You can get older Rocktron stuff fairly cheap ($100-200)... I've been eyeing the Gainiac 2 and Widowmaker for awhile.


----------



## mnemonic

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, I have the AMT P2 into my Fryette PS2 and it is just killer. The older AMT stuff was all based on reverse engineering of Tech21 Sansamp for the Russian market, since they couldn't import foreign guitar tech consistently and for realistic prices. They are a lot of fun though. The Du Hast is probably the only one that commands any money... the rest go for under $100 and sometime around $50.
> 
> I bought a bunch of cheaper rack preamps in the same vein... Hafler/Bogner Triple Giant (I say cheap because it's a $400-500 Bogner Fish) and the Peavey Rockmaster (I bough one for under $200) are great. You can get older Rocktron stuff fairly cheap ($100-200)... I've been eyeing the Gainiac 2 and Widowmaker for awhile.



Cool, I didn’t know that about AMT. 

I’ve set some alerts up on eBay for the usual suspects, unfortunately the used gear market is decidedly shittier than it is in the USA. Not a lot out there and most people want way too much for their old worn out crap.


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> Cool, I didn’t know that about AMT.
> 
> I’ve set some alerts up on eBay for the usual suspects, unfortunately the used gear market is decidedly shittier than it is in the USA. Not a lot out there and most people want way too much for their old worn out crap.



You can get a lot of the AMT direct from Russia cheaper than in the US. Check out Yerasov as well, another one of the ex-Soviet nuclear missile engineers that decided to make pedals post CCCP lol.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=232763936538

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=222793225491

https://www.ebay.com/usr/evgenrealrussiangear?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
^this guy posts a lot of cheap russian pedals

Also, Karatakou is very well priced for what you get.

There's also Svisound from Bulagaria, a little more expensive because he does cool steampunk retro stuff, but he'll dump his basic stuff under $100 every once in awhile and it's AWESOME.


----------



## mnemonic

USMarine75 said:


> You can get a lot of the AMT direct from Russia cheaper than in the US. Check out Yerasov as well, another one of the ex-Soviet nuclear missile engineers that decided to make pedals post CCCP lol.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=232763936538
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=222793225491
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/evgenrealrussiangear?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> ^this guy posts a lot of cheap russian pedals
> 
> Also, Karatakou is very well priced for what you get.
> 
> There's also Svisound from Bulagaria, a little more expensive because he does cool steampunk retro stuff, but he'll dump his basic stuff under $100 every once in awhile and it's AWESOME.



Nice, looks like I’ve got some research to do this afternoon. 

Since we’re on Russia now, I also really like the look of the Myasnikov preamps, it looks like the guy just makes clones of tube amps but in rack form. They seem to get good reviews also.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, I have the AMT P2 into my Fryette PS2 and it is just killer. The older AMT stuff was all based on reverse engineering of Tech21 Sansamp for the Russian market, since they couldn't import foreign guitar tech consistently and for realistic prices. They are a lot of fun though. The Du Hast is probably the only one that commands any money... the rest go for under $100 and sometime around $50.
> 
> I bought a bunch of cheaper rack preamps in the same vein... Hafler/Bogner Triple Giant (I say cheap because it's a $400-500 Bogner Fish) and the Peavey Rockmaster (I bough one for under $200) are great. You can get older Rocktron stuff fairly cheap ($100-200)... I've been eyeing the Gainiac 2 and Widowmaker for awhile.


That is interesting since Tech 21 stuff is typically based on TL072 ICs, and AMT stuff is based on discrete JFETs for the gain stages.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> That is interesting since Tech 21 stuff is typically based on TL072 ICs, and AMT stuff is based on discrete JFETs for the gain stages.



I think he means before the Legend series stuff? I've heard some of the older pedals and they have that Sansamp-style buzz to them. The Legend-series stuff, on the other hand, sound VERY amp like and a lot more realistic than the Tech 21 pedals.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> That is interesting since Tech 21 stuff is typically based on TL072 ICs, and AMT stuff is based on discrete JFETs for the gain stages.



Are you talking about the LA1 and LA2 stuff, or their original lineup? I'm referring to the original series like below. 

Don't know what to tell you since I haven't opened them up... but that story came direct from the old AMT website.


----------



## B.M.F.

ISP Theta X. The preamp pedal is one of my favorites, amazing tone for a non-tube amp. Very good for higher gain (tight and lively, dynamic) and crystal-clean tones. No need to boost as it has the most usable built in boost I have used of any preamp/amp/pedal.
A new form factor + upgraded version (MIDI upgrades etc.) of the PRO DSP is going to be available, and it's cheaper. Includes the same FX as the older big brother.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he means before the Legend series stuff? I've heard some of the older pedals and they have that Sansamp-style buzz to them. The Legend-series stuff, on the other hand, sound VERY amp like and a lot more realistic than the Tech 21 pedals.





USMarine75 said:


> Are you talking about the LA1 and LA2 stuff, or their original lineup? I'm referring to the original series like below.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you since I haven't opened them up... but that story came direct from the old AMT website.


Yeah, I meant the Legend series stuff. It is all JFET based. I never knew AMT started with Sansamp clones, lol.


----------



## dimebagfan01

Just picked up one of these bad boys for a steal! Not usually my thing but the deal was too good and I've been wanting something without a Floyd for a while.


----------



## Bearitone

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> ISP Theta X. The preamp pedal is one of my favorites, amazing tone for a non-tube amp. Very good for higher gain (tight and lively, dynamic) and crystal-clean tones. No need to boost as it has the most usable built in boost I have used of any preamp/amp/pedal.
> A new form factor + upgraded version (MIDI upgrades etc.) of the PRO DSP is going to be available, and it's cheaper. Includes the same FX as the older big brother.



I’m confused.

So i know the Theta Pro DSP is all digital, even the preamp.

Does this one have an analog preamp like the standard Theta Preamp Pedal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kindsage said:


> I’m confused.
> 
> So i know the Theta Pro DSP is all digital, even the preamp.
> 
> Does this one have an analog preamp like the standard Theta Preamp Pedal?



It's digital. I had the original Theta pre pedal and I loved the hell out of it. Very aggressive sounding. I still wish I had it. 
Not sure how I feel about the digital preamps.


----------



## B.M.F.

Also the Theta pedal has just straight knobs its so much easier to dial in, this one has multiple parameters you need to set through the screen (Pre-EQ, Post-EQ, etc..)
It's the Pro DSP but a newer version so yeah, not the same as the preamp pedal. I have found I like the Theta preamp pedal so much, I want to integrate it onto the pedalboard as a new gig-style rig. The Theta rack is almost impossible to find.
I got the ISP Stealth power amplifier too, and it sounds great not just for the pre-amp pedal, but for anything I tried through it like my ENGL 530 (love the ENGL)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ordered two DOD Boneshakers (one for the beginning of the chain, and one for the end) and a Gunslinger since DigiTech and DOD are getting phased out or whatever. So basically, for $100, I got three really interesting pedals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ordered two DOD Boneshakers (one for the beginning of the chain, and one for the end) and a Gunslinger since DigiTech and DOD are getting phased out or whatever. So basically, for $100, I got three really interesting pedals.



Good call because they just marked the Boneshaker as discontinued.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good call because they just marked the Boneshaker as discontinued.


Yeah, that's the main reason I bought one. Sabbath/doom in a box? Sign me up! It's apparently cool with fuzzes. Might try it out with one of my VFE Fiery Red Horses.


----------



## USMarine75

My Peavey Destiny arrived today. Dayum Peavey was knocking them out of the ballpark back then!






#Youaremydensity


----------



## Rock4ever

I'm currently jonesing for a triple crown 100


----------



## LeviathanKiller

More Guitarmory pickups will be in the works for me soon.
I'm digging my new set so much.
Sadly I won't be getting these nifty wood covers (too concerned about them matching my guitars right now). And they don't have the metal covers in 7-string just yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just bought a .011 - .070 gauge string set for my Intrepid 727. Since I have my PRS SE SVN for my "regular" tunings, I thought I'd try this guitar in drop F# or F# standard.

How fucked am I?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

told myself I wouldn't buy anymore lumber, and ended up buying a nice chunk of streaky black limba.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> told myself I wouldn't buy anymore lumber, and ended up buying a nice chunk of streaky black limba.


"Huh huh, he said lumber."
"Yeah, yeah. Heh heh, mm heh."


----------



## mnemonic

I think I’m gonna pick up another preamp at some point soon. I really like the design concept of the ISP Theta, but there’s almost no metal clips around. Does it do tight metal tones?

I’ve been eyeballing it, the AMT SS30, and the Tightmetal lately. 

I got a Behringer tm300 the other day which is a Sansamp GT2 clone (probably not that accurate though as different op amps and it has three 1n4148 diodes in it), the response is awesome, very tight, with the high gain British mode I just want to play fear factory riffs all day. Problem is the EQ with the cab sim, into a poweramp and cab it’s like there’s a blanket over the speakers.


----------



## lewis

I bought a new 24 fret maple neck/fretboard and asked for the side dot holes to be drilled but not filled, so Im going to likely buy some luminlay inlays and install them myself.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally!!!







Now I can finally sound and play just like this guy...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Interesting music.


----------



## B.M.F.

mnemonic said:


> I really like the design concept of the ISP Theta, but there’s almost no metal clips around. Does it do tight metal tones?



It was _made _for tight metal tones! This is a fellow forum member's clip. Although it's not the best quality he did a great job in getting straight to the point of what it can do.


Like the TightMetal it has a built in boost and noise gate. He uses a Joyo overdrive in the vid but trust me one is not needed to get extreme levels of gain. Love the tone of the AMT stuff, I am thinking of picking up the AMT Stonehead someday.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can confirm it can do extreme tight metal tones no problem. It also has a clean channel that can double as a boost. If you set it right, it can act as an overdrive/EQ in front of the lead channel to get an even tighter sound. IIRC I had to do some crazy settings to get it to work, but it worked better than most OD pedals I tried.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i certainly don't need another xiphos, but i may be picking up my 4th one this weekend...


----------



## mnemonic

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> It was _made _for tight metal tones! This is a fellow forum member's clip. Although it's not the best quality he did a great job in getting straight to the point of what it can do.
> 
> 
> Like the TightMetal it has a built in boost and noise gate. He uses a Joyo overdrive in the vid but trust me one is not needed to get extreme levels of gain. Love the tone of the AMT stuff, I am thinking of picking up the AMT Stonehead someday.




I saw that video and it’s one of the very few Theta demos that isn’t some 80’s music. 

Also kind of depressing when a guy recording in his room with his iPhone can do a better demo than professionally produced retailers on their YouTube channels. This seems consistent across most demos.


----------



## mnemonic

Fuck it, bought the Theta preamp I’ve been eyeballing on eBay all week. 




NGD when it arrives. 

I feel like I ought to do clips if I like it, given how few are out there.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mnemonic said:


> Fuck it, bought the Theta preamp I’ve been eyeballing on eBay all week.
> 
> View attachment 61069
> 
> 
> NGD when it arrives.
> 
> I feel like I ought to do clips if I like it, given how few are out there.


Cool. Are you going to use into a dedicated power amp or fx return scenario?


----------



## mnemonic

The906 said:


> Cool. Are you going to use into a dedicated power amp or fx return scenario?



Planning to go directly into my Fryette 2/50/2 poweramp but I’ll probably also try fx return of my recto, and into a flat SS matrix poweramp.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mnemonic said:


> Planning to go directly into my Fryette 2/50/2 poweramp but I’ll probably also try fx return of my recto, and into a flat SS matrix poweramp.


Interesting, I'm awaiting said NPreD!


----------



## narad

I have completed my transition to cork-sniffery, dad-rockery, doctor/lawyer style guy:






Listen to this guy gush though, what choice did I have?


----------



## prlgmnr

I've heard they don't really come into their own unless you tickle the front end with a Klon.


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> I've heard they don't really come into their own unless you tickle the front end with a Klon.



Connected with cables made of 50%-copper/50%-retirement funds.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

narad said:


> I have completed my transition to cork-sniffery, dad-rockery, doctor/lawyer style guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this guy gush though, what choice did I have?




Saucer knobs and suede... nicely done.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

prlgmnr said:


> I've heard they don't really come into their own unless you tickle the front end with a Klon.



... only when sprinkled with ground unicorn horn mixed with elven tears... when the moon is high on the fifth night. Then, and only then will they sound their best.


----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


> Connected with cables made of 50%-copper/50%-retirement funds.


hHAHAHAH!
So true, I thought you got a PhD in CorkSniffing when you run a $4500 2- knob single channel 1x12 tweed with a CS Tele upgraded with all Callaham HW and some unknown mystery $600 single coils crafted by a demi-god. But I could be wrong. 
Congrats though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been really wanting an 8100. Want those old-school '90s tones. Gonna try it. :loll:


----------



## narad

The906 said:


> hHAHAHAH!
> So true, I thought you got a PhD in CorkSniffing when you run a $4500 2- knob single channel 1x12 tweed with a CS Tele upgraded with all Callaham HW and some unknown mystery $600 single coils crafted by a demi-god. But I could be wrong.
> Congrats though!



This could be the gateway drug to that outcome


----------



## Jake

I bought a UV7BK that's in really rough shape but I'll fix er up real good 

Always wanted a Universe and finally got the chance for an absolute bargain. NGD upon arrival.


----------



## Isidore

Patiently (mostly) waiting for a certain Australian guitar company to announce a certain shape i've been GASing for. It will be my next purchase (especially undergoing kitchen remodel).


----------



## StevenC

Isidore said:


> Patiently (mostly) waiting for a certain Australian guitar company to announce a certain shape i've been GASing for. It will be my next purchase (especially undergoing kitchen remodel).


Oh man! There's going to be a new Oni shape?


----------



## protest

narad said:


> I have completed my transition to cork-sniffery, dad-rockery, doctor/lawyer style guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this guy gush though, what choice did I have?




I bought a Mesa Lone Star and a Tom Anderson so I'm right there with you.


----------



## Isidore

StevenC said:


> Oh man! There's going to be a new Oni shape?


I cannot say who or what. Not even sure it's gonna happen, so mum's the word. Right now it's a "i saw this cool thing at NAMM and i really hope it becomes a prod thing some day" kinda deal.


----------



## narad

Isidore said:


> Patiently (mostly) waiting for a certain Australian guitar company to announce a certain shape i've been GASing for. It will be my next purchase (especially undergoing kitchen remodel).



Did Ormsby see an Aristides?

Beyond the Ormsby 061 and 071, made of Ausium.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Did Ormsby see an Aristides?
> 
> Beyond the Ormsby 061 and 071, made of Ausium.


Ormsby is planning on doing a rhoads run and a warrior run at some point. I'm pretty excited about the warrior run.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ormsby is planning on doing a rhoads run and a warrior run at some point. I'm pretty excited about the warrior run.



I'm sure he'll get to all the popular designs in due time.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ormsby is planning on doing a rhoads run and a warrior run at some point. I'm pretty excited about the warrior run.



link us bro...


----------



## narad

protest said:


> I bought a Mesa Lone Star and a Tom Anderson so I'm right there with you.



Mesa Lone Star? Jeez, I'm not _thaaat_ old! ;-)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

M3CHK1LLA said:


> link us bro...







from the ormsby gtr group


----------



## Kyle Jordan

mnemonic said:


> Fuck it, bought the Theta preamp I’ve been eyeballing on eBay all week.
> 
> View attachment 61069
> 
> 
> NGD when it arrives.
> 
> I feel like I ought to do clips if I like it, given how few are out there.





mnemonic said:


> Planning to go directly into my Fryette 2/50/2 poweramp but I’ll probably also try fx return of my recto, and into a flat SS matrix poweramp.



I implore you to do clips with the Theta in to those power amps! Need some great clips of the pre.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been really wanting an 8100. Want those old-school '90s tones. Gonna try it. :loll:



Do it. They're great and only getting harder to find.



narad said:


> I have completed my transition to cork-sniffery, dad-rockery, doctor/lawyer style guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this guy gush though, what choice did I have?




You're not helping my great clean amp GAS here. Congrats though.


----------



## mnemonic

Theta preamp arrived today, unfortunately I only had about half an hour with it before having to head out.

First impressions are, it’s really great sounding and easy to get a cool tone from. Reacts well to an overdrive pedal. Using the clean preamp as a boost is more tricky though, easy to make it sound bad. Also incredibly noisy in that setup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Theta preamp arrived today, unfortunately I only had about half an hour with it before having to head out.
> 
> First impressions are, it’s really great sounding and easy to get a cool tone from. Reacts well to an overdrive pedal. Using the clean preamp as a boost is more tricky though, easy to make it sound bad. Also incredibly noisy in that setup.



I'm trying to remember my settings from memory, which is really blurry. 

Using the preamp as a boost; I THINK what I did was put the treble very low, or between 9 - 11:30. Midrange hovered around noon and the mid sweep was about the same. Maybe sometimes have the mid above 12:00 for more attack. Bass I think would be around 11:00 as well. You'd use the midrange control to adjust the attack and the lows to adjust the fatness. Treble would only add annoying twang. Level was dimed and gain was ~8 - 9:00. I really wish I still had mine, then I could remember what I did.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm trying to remember my settings from memory, which is really blurry.
> 
> Using the preamp as a boost; I THINK what I did was put the treble very low, or between 9 - 11:30. Midrange hovered around noon and the mid sweep was about the same. Maybe sometimes have the mid above 12:00 for more attack. Bass I think would be around 11:00 as well. You'd use the midrange control to adjust the attack and the lows to adjust the fatness. Treble would only add annoying twang. Level was dimed and gain was ~8 - 9:00. I really wish I still had mine, then I could remember what I did.



Cool I’ll give those settings a try tomorrow. A tubescreamer was super easy though, no bad tone with one of them. 

The decimator was pretty good too, though I tend to set noise gates low or off, so I can mess with dynamics a bit more, so maybe that part is wasted on me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Do it. They're great and only getting harder to find.


...I may have gotten super lucky and found one for under $100.

Guess this means I'm taking the Torpedo Live out of retirement.


----------



## Mprinsje

I have decided to buy a new 412 this month. My old 1960a with g12t75's just isn't cutting it.

Currently looking for used mesa's and orange cabs, i really like the v30 speaker. I am leaning towards the Orange, not in the least because i can find em for € 200 cheaper than mesa's. Anyone have any advice? Max budget about €900, playing sludge through a JCM 800.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Shipped today!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'll skip the pics...
5153 EL34 50W
Afterneath
Ghost Echo
Avalanche Run

ordered, %15 off pedal sale this wknd, Sweetwater pwnz me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably more pickups to test


----------



## pearl_07

I'm on a huge old country guitar kick so I snagged a Phase 95, and this pedal definitely has a permanent spot on my board. From lush to wacky and psychedelic, this little guy does it all and there isn't any unusable setting with the sweep of the knob that I could find.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I ended up selling a couple more things, SO I thought I'd use those funds to fund an el-cheapo guitar that's been getting good reviews. 






Really want a tele for more twangy/chimy stuff, so this'll fit the bill. 

Hopefully it isn't too much of a junker.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kemper last week, Fishman Modern yesterday for my M1. Incoming.


----------



## Andromalia

I long hesitated about getting an axe III or not (I own a II). I'm on the day 1 waiting list in europe, I have the money but the axe II sounds pretty good already. Decided to get it, as I'm mostly done with guitars (haven't bought any since January 2017, at this point I have mostly everything I can think of except an evertune bridge)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Post thoughts dood


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Kemper last week, Fishman Modern yesterday for my M1. Incoming.


How do you like the Kemper? I have always wondered how it was compared to the Axe II.

I got a set Fluence Moderns to put in a guitar. Waiting to have time to do it. Looking forward to seeing how I like them. I have not had many active pickups in a few years.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Either the white or the black one...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> How do you like the Kemper? I have always wondered how it was compared to the Axe II.
> 
> I got a set Fluence Moderns to put in a guitar. Waiting to have time to do it. Looking forward to seeing how I like them. I have not had many active pickups in a few years.



Dig it muchly broheem....I’m not really a tone tweaker; we’ve talked about that.

I went looking for tones I knew I wanted by people that know what they’re doing. Grabbed some Black Stymphalian Mesa stuff, the SinMix Pittbull UL pack and the 2nd pack from Josh Middleton, plus some Orange stuff from a buddy that’s into sludge/doom.

Figured out how to do stereo into my interface/Reaper and the tones are seriously badass.

I’m a fan. Think they’re just two different flavors; I wouldn’t call it better than the Axe, both seriously capable units, this platform just suits me better.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Shask said:


> How do you like the Kemper? I have always wondered how it was compared to the Axe II.
> 
> I got a set Fluence Moderns to put in a guitar. Waiting to have time to do it. Looking forward to seeing how I like them. I have not had many active pickups in a few years.



I own both. Not "different applications" but different means of getting somewhere.
The Axe-Fx is like a completely custom vacation, the Kemper is like a pre-booked one. You could have just as much fun on either one but there's a possibility you might be missing out on something amazing you wanted (if you choose Kemper) but if you go completely custom you might never experience the something that you wouldn't have thought of on your own (if you choose Axe-Fx). The Axe-Fx takes lots of planning (editing) unless you have a knack for it, the Kemper is more relaxed and everything is done for you essentially but lacks deeper customization (you can't get too far away from the original profile). The Axe-Fx comes with great perks like first-class seats etc (effects) the Kemper is completely basic. Unless you stick to free profiles, the Kemper costs more and more over time btw. I don't regret a lot of my profile purchases though.

Kemper vs Axe-Fx
Tone K = A

YOUR tone K < A
(unless you create profiles from your own amps but still the sound was never quite the same imo)

Effects K < A
(Pitch tracking for pitch effects is better in the Kemper but everything else in it blows, imo, in comparison to Axe-Fx's effects. I route my Kemper through my Axe-Fx for that reason. So much happier with it as a result.)

Effort required for basic tones K > A

Effort required organizing and editing K <<< A
(Kemper sucks so badly because of no official editor, the buttons are so tiresome for almost every task beyond on/off switching)

Price K = A
(unless you use free profiles only which means the Kemper costs less than a III/3, UNLESS you get an XL+ and then they're the same price)

Reliability K ? A
(I've heard stories about the Kemper being more unreliable and also the Axe-Fx being more unreliable. I've seen a lot more issues with the Kemper unit personally in groups I'm part of though)


----------



## EmaDaCuz

Just got myself a TC Electronic Sub'N Up Mini, to use on my bass and simulate a guitar in my band. Out of the box it sucks, Toneprint editor comes to the rescue though. Perfect tracking, I A/B'd a real guitar and the "fake" guitar and the tonal difference is there, but negligible. If you are looking for a Royal Blood like setup, this is a good starting.

I also tried a TC Electronic Eyemaster, just for fun. I bought it. It is just gorgeous. Roaring and buzzing, with a sort of reso filter on the bass notes too. So much fun.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

EmaDaCuz said:


> Just got myself a TC Electronic Sub'N Up Mini, to use on my bass and simulate a guitar in my band. Out of the box it sucks, Toneprint editor comes to the rescue though. Perfect tracking, I A/B'd a real guitar and the "fake" guitar and the tonal difference is there, but negligible. If you are looking for a Royal Blood like setup, this is a good starting.
> 
> I also tried a TC Electronic Eyemaster, just for fun. I bought it. It is just gorgeous. Roaring and buzzing, with a sort of reso filter on the bass notes too. So much fun.



Glad to hear the Sub n Up mini holds up. I'm considering changing out my T1M modded Micro POG for one of those to save space, but I haven't actually heard many good clips of it besides the TC promotional videos


----------



## sirbuh

Since no 900 mkiii wants to play ball, PT-20 it is.


----------



## narad

Not going to be my immediate next purchase, but hung out with the owner and sole builder of this company today, tried out 2 of the line-up (though they're basically the same, mostly wattage/speaker difference):

Bartel Roseland





Man, I know this is not the flavor of SSO, but you can blend between tweed, blackface, and plexi, with 2 knobs, and everything along the way was a great tone. Fancy one had reverb and a beautiful tremolo. A really enjoyable amp


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Dig it muchly broheem....I’m not really a tone tweaker; we’ve talked about that.
> 
> I went looking for tones I knew I wanted by people that know what they’re doing. Grabbed some Black Stymphalian Mesa stuff, the SinMix Pittbull UL pack and the 2nd pack from Josh Middleton, plus some Orange stuff from a buddy that’s into sludge/doom.
> 
> Figured out how to do stereo into my interface/Reaper and the tones are seriously badass.
> 
> I’m a fan. Think they’re just two different flavors; I wouldn’t call it better than the Axe, both seriously capable units, this platform just suits me better.


Cool to hear it is pretty similar.... probably just a different workflow. I always thought of those like samplers.... instead of creating what you want, you just kind of pick and sort files until you find what you want.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> Cool to hear it is pretty similar.... probably just a different workflow. I always thought of those like samplers.... instead of creating what you want, you just kind of pick and sort files until you find what you want.



Yeah pretty much. The profiles are tweakable, but nowhere near like what you can do with the Axe as far as creating tones. Using different cabs and EQs can yield some pretty amazing changes for profiles too. It’s neat.


----------



## Vyn

Fortin ZUUL and GRIND pedals. Really keen to try them out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not sure yet, but something to use my reverb credit on and hopefully take advantage of the 15% off sale.


----------



## EmaDaCuz

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Glad to hear the Sub n Up mini holds up. I'm considering changing out my T1M modded Micro POG for one of those to save space, but I haven't actually heard many good clips of it besides the TC promotional videos



I was really interested in zero-latency polyphonic tracking. And that works. There is still some chorus-like effect, but you can dial that out using the Toneprint editor, via the built-in EQ and drive. For live use, it works pretty well. For recording, I would probably record a real guitar.


----------



## oniduder

new studio monitors, focal shape twins or idk something else?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about trying out some oil city pickups.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

talked with ash at oil city and ordered a blackbird bridge.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> talked with ash at oil city and ordered a blackbird bridge.



I'm intrigued. Did you get 8s or 6s?
Actually, why in the heck don't you have a 7 string? 

I bought several Guitarmory pickups so I'm done purchasing pickups for a while but I am very curious about those. Will be waiting for your review.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm intrigued. Did you get 8s or 6s?
> Actually, why in the heck don't you have a 7 string?
> 
> I bought several Guitarmory pickups so I'm done purchasing pickups for a while but I am very curious about those. Will be waiting for your review.


6 string version. Figured i'd make a demo for it since there are no good in depth demos of thw blackbird


----------



## The 1

EVH Wolfgang USA


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Depending on how much I like that Monoprice tele, I'm thinking about making a Nashville Tele on steroids.

Fast Track T bridge, Strat middle pickup (not sure which one yet, thinking Dragonfire Alnico or Pure Vintage), and either a GFS Fatbody or Wilde Keystone neck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ended up buying a Fulltone Plimsoul.


----------



## feraledge

I'm very pleased that the one I had to let go shall soon be coming home!! 

Outside of that, octave pedal to fake slappa' da' bass, Torpedo captor, and maybe a Precision Drive at some point.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

parts for a second slo clone build, this time with dual eq. Should be fun.


----------



## stevexc

Got a package this morning and busted out the drill...







Still has more than a little work to do (and a PCB to be delivered, to say the least):






It's a Friedman BE-OD clone from PedalPCB, parts from Digikey and Mammoth.


----------



## mnemonic

Those knobs look legit


----------



## technomancer

Glad to see I'm not the only one that digs those knobs, used those on my Chugga pre. Might have been the next size up, but I love how those look


----------



## technomancer

A bunch of big hulking ARS filter caps if they get back to me... wondering if they are taking an extended break for the holiday since I called yesterday and there was no answer.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp fuck it, I bought some mojotone pickups to test too


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp fuck it, I bought some mojotone pickups to test too


Please tell me you got the Black Magic set or PW Hornets...please


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Please tell me you got the Black Magic set or PW Hornets...please


i got a tomahawk bridge and a hornet neck from @Cheap


----------



## Cheap

KnightBrolaire said:


> i got a tomahawk bridge and a hornet neck from @Cheap


Sick I thought that was you! Really curious to see what you have to say about the set


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I got the Indio Tele.

After a setup, it plays fucking amazingly for a $99 guitar.

...But the goddamn bridge pickup is DEAD.  Like, no sound period. Not even going direct to the input jack. 

So instead of waiting and getting the Tele pickups, I decided to just buy the GFS Hot '60s Repro bridge and Tallboy Alnico neck set.


----------



## Jake

If this all works out a Blackmachine B6.

So that means I'm probably selling at least 2 PRS's to make up the balance  as well as other odds and ends after the fact. May sell an amp too as I'm moving and have no need for tube amps at this time sadly.


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I got the Indio Tele.
> 
> After a setup, it plays fucking amazingly for a $99 guitar.





Jake said:


> If this all works out a Blackmachine B6.



I love that these posts are back to back.


----------



## Jake

MoonJelly said:


> I love that these posts are back to back.


Classic SSO


----------



## prlgmnr

Used Prestige RGA


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Purchased Spectrasonics Trillian VST on Memorial Day for 15% off. The only thing I'm lacking for complete mixes is some decent mastering tools now.
Still need to learn how to use the Addictive Drums 2 I already purchased though. Playing instruments via a MIDI keyboard and editing velocities and stuff by hand has proven a bit tricky. I'm hoping I'll have some passable mixes soon instead of the mono guitar only tracks I've produced so far. I have to listen to all the songs I normally listen to, but focus on the drum parts to learn the ropes.

Maybe not my _next _purchase exactly but something that's now being planned... My girlfriend has convinced me to get an Aristides 070. Was debating on a few builders and she picked them despite being the most expensive option. Will probably have the order placed sometime later this year or early next year after I get one of Keith Merrow Schecter MKIII imports guitars and (fingers crossed) a Jericho Fusion 7 golden sunburst with maple neck. If you're not jealous of the guitar, you should at least be jealous of the girlfriend. 








There's also a slim possibility I'll be getting my hands on a prototype model guitar sometime after June 14th. I can't say more on that yet since I don't want it to get nabbed by someone else.


----------



## mnemonic

Ordered an old used 1990’s L500XL off eBay.

I’ve always wanted to try one of those pickups, they look interesting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mnemonic said:


> Ordered an old used 1990’s L500XL off eBay.
> 
> I’ve always wanted to try one of those pickups, they look interesting.


Hopefully it's actually a Bill Lawrence and not a BLUSA.


----------



## mnemonic

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hopefully it's actually a Bill Lawrence and not a BLUSA.



I’ve been reading up on this actually over the last day since I’m a goddamn history nerd. 

The story is that Bill Lawrence (real name Willi Lorenz Stitch) and his business partner started the Bill Lawrence company in the 70’s, and together they made the L500’s, among other things. They apparently had a falling-out and Bill left the company in 1984. 

His business partner continued to make these Bill Lawrence pickups with the same tooling and parts so an argument could be made that these are ‘the real deal’. 

Bill went off and did work for a lot of manufacturers and at some point began winding the oldies (L500 among others) under the name Keystone and then Wilde (Bill & Becky). Both companies claim to have wound the pickups for the popular users (Dimebag and Nuno) but who knows the truth there. I suspect it’s somewhere in the middle, and they probably used pickups from both of them at different points. Dime did say in a guitar clinic at one point (video on YouTube) that he bought his L500XL’s through StewMac, who sold the BL USA pickups at that time. Wilde has always been direct to customer as far as I know. 

In reading I did see some people claim that Bill and Becky smeared BL USA, claiming they are fake, made in China, etc. And forum posters took that and ran with it. I don’t know about that, I didn’t really care to look into it further. 

There are threads on various forums where people own both BL USA and Wilde L500’s, some say they sound the same, some way BL USA sounds better and some say Wilde sound better. That leads me to beleive that either one or both companies have some QC consistency issues, or at least did. 

For what it’s worth, due to supply of ceramic magnets, apparently Bill switched to Alnico V and tweaked the winding to get ‘the same sound’ at some point, with the Wilde pickups, so that might account for some differences. 

Either way, if you order a Wilde pickup today, it won’t be made by bill on account of he died in 2013 (RIP). 

History lesson over.


----------



## prlgmnr

LeviathanKiller said:


> My girlfriend has convinced me to get an Aristides 070


Wives and girlfriends love Aristides, it seems.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I’ve been reading up on this actually over the last day since I’m a goddamn history nerd.
> 
> The story is that Bill Lawrence (real name Willi Lorenz Stitch) and his business partner started the Bill Lawrence company in the 70’s, and together they made the L500’s, among other things. They apparently had a falling-out and Bill left the company in 1984.
> 
> His business partner continued to make these Bill Lawrence pickups with the same tooling and parts so an argument could be made that these are ‘the real deal’.
> 
> Bill went off and did work for a lot of manufacturers and at some point began winding the oldies (L500 among others) under the name Keystone and then Wilde (Bill & Becky). Both companies claim to have wound the pickups for the popular users (Dimebag and Nuno) but who knows the truth there. I suspect it’s somewhere in the middle, and they probably used pickups from both of them at different points. Dime did say in a guitar clinic at one point (video on YouTube) that he bought his L500XL’s through StewMac, who sold the BL USA pickups at that time. Wilde has always been direct to customer as far as I know.
> 
> In reading I did see some people claim that Bill and Becky smeared BL USA, claiming they are fake, made in China, etc. And forum posters took that and ran with it. I don’t know about that, I didn’t really care to look into it further.
> 
> There are threads on various forums where people own both BL USA and Wilde L500’s, some say they sound the same, some way BL USA sounds better and some say Wilde sound better. That leads me to beleive that either one or both companies have some QC consistency issues, or at least did.
> 
> For what it’s worth, due to supply of ceramic magnets, apparently Bill switched to Alnico V and tweaked the winding to get ‘the same sound’ at some point, with the Wilde pickups, so that might account for some differences.
> 
> Either way, if you order a Wilde pickup today, it won’t be made by bill on account of he died in 2013 (RIP).
> 
> History lesson over.



I had both many years ago (along with a Dimebucker, in maybe 2001?), and the BLUSA was a little weaker and noisier, but it was not a dramatic difference. The B&B Was a little stronger, but that also made it a little harsher and mushier... you know, like how a pickup responds when you move it closer to the strings. Overall though, I thought they sounded 90% similar, and probably wouldn't notice the difference not having both. The Dimebucker was more dramatic in all ways (more bass, more treble, more scooped mods, more output), but still in the same neighborhood.

In the end I decided I didn't love any of them because they were all fuzzy in the high end. All that extra treble/presence from the bars really seemed to fuzz up the treble like a fuzz pedal was always turned on. It has been many years since then, and maybe my tastes have changed, but they really taught me to avoid pickups with bars, unless they were active (like an EMG 81).


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hopefully it's actually a Bill Lawrence and not a BLUSA.


Most of the BLUSA had a single cable coming out (with the 4 wires contained inside it) that I have seen. Mine had a red shielding on the outside. The B&B I had, and others that I have seen, had 4 individual wires coming right out of the pickup.


----------



## Kaura

Found out last week that Thomann gets a batch of MIJ Fender 70's reissue Mustangs next month. If I have enough money I'm definitely going to grab one of those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently the BLUSAs are closer to the sound of the 80s l500xls. The Wilde pickups have gone through tweaks over the years, the biggest being the switch to Alnico magnets in the 2000s.

The biggest complaint I've seen about the BLUSAs that i think is a legit critique is the QC. They're noisier and not as reliable. I've seen people complain about the tone but IMO the L500XL is just a really bright and cutting pickup by design. The difference between the two isn't very major. 

Fuck. Now i want to get a BLUSA L500XL. Might need to do that down the road with my Tele project. Or my SE 277.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> I had both many years ago (along with a Dimebucker, in maybe 2001?), and the BLUSA was a little weaker and noisier, but it was not a dramatic difference. The B&B Was a little stronger, but that also made it a little harsher and mushier... you know, like how a pickup responds when you move it closer to the strings. Overall though, I thought they sounded 90% similar, and probably wouldn't notice the difference not having both. The Dimebucker was more dramatic in all ways (more bass, more treble, more scooped mods, more output), but still in the same neighborhood.
> 
> In the end I decided I didn't love any of them because they were all fuzzy in the high end. All that extra treble/presence from the bars really seemed to fuzz up the treble like a fuzz pedal was always turned on. It has been many years since then, and maybe my tastes have changed, but they really taught me to avoid pickups with bars, unless they were active (like an EMG 81).



I did read some stuff on the dimebucker also, from someone on the SD forum that was involved in the development.

From the sounds of it, they tried to make pickups for Dime using traditional methods, but he didn’t like the results and it got shelved. Then later on Washburn wanted SD to make them a run of pickups for the sig models, and with a big order from a manufacturer, it was less risk to buy the specialised equipment to make a copy of the BL pickups. 

They apparently started with the L500XXL model that dime had (extra X, custom wound for him at some point, presumably from bill), and then tweaked it from there. The end result was apparently quite different from an off-the-shelf L500XL or his XXL pickup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp I've been meaning to get one, so I finally did. Found a 2nd hand Ryobi router for cheap with a bit set, so I got one of those coming.


----------



## Mprinsje

Mprinsje said:


> I have decided to buy a new 412 this month. My old 1960a with g12t75's just isn't cutting it.
> 
> Currently looking for used mesa's and orange cabs, i really like the v30 speaker. I am leaning towards the Orange, not in the least because i can find em for € 200 cheaper than mesa's. Anyone have any advice? Max budget about €900, playing sludge through a JCM 800.



So i went and bought an Orange PPC 412 (although it is white). Sounds awesome, really happy with it.


----------



## protest

I have a Dimebucker in my BC Rich Warlock cause fuck you, and I push the treble side lower than the bass side to help with all the high end.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Mprinsje said:


> So i went and bought an Orange PPC 412 (although it is white). Sounds awesome, really happy with it.



Nice, I would have said Emperor cab but the Oranges work badass too. Congrats!


----------



## NosralTserrof

Kinda wanna trade my Bogner 2x12 for a Port City. Or realistically, sell the Bogner, have the port city guys build me a 2x12 with the same speakers but with a wood finish, like the Emperor cabs. 

_Oh yeah. _


----------



## TheFireSky5150

protest said:


> I have a Dimebucker in my BC Rich Warlock cause fuck you, and I push the treble side lower than the bass side to help with all the high end.


I hate every single thing about this post. Sorry :/


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp I've been meaning to get one, so I finally did. Found a 2nd hand Ryobi router for cheap with a bit set, so I got one of those coming.


Does is djent?


----------



## MoonJelly

Routers don't djent, they sound like one long pinch harmonic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm trying to restrain myself from picking up a cheap jackson warrior


The906 said:


> Does is djent?


no but they do deathcore pretty well. All you hear is REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Metropolis

NGD when it arrives...


----------



## Mprinsje

steinmetzify said:


> Nice, I would have said Emperor cab but the Oranges work badass too. Congrats!



Thanks! Yeah getting an emperor would be really cool but i've yet to see one for sale in the Netherlands.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Metropolis said:


> NGD when it arrives...


I wish they made this colour with an Evertune. The all black and the white with maple look a bit... Meh.


----------



## Spicypickles

I did a thing

https://reverb.com/item/12054782-jackson-usa-select-sl-1-soloist-1997-black-seymour-duncan


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I got my Axe-Fx III purchase invitation today. I don't know if I should order it now or skip and see if there will be a holiday discount. Thoughts? I have the Axe-Fx II and I'm not sure when I'll sell it. I need both in hand for a little while in order to recreate my patches on the III.


----------



## technomancer

Grabbed a drill press which will make drilling enclosures and turret boards a LOT easier... also have a ton of various parts incoming, should have some new project threads soonish


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I was gonna wait a buy a Bill & Becky L500XL and install it into my PRS SE277 Soapbar, which would require some woodwork to get it to fit. Not a lot; just drilling holes for the pickup rings, but it should fit since the L500-series pickups fit in P90 routes. Plus the benifit of the pickup ring covering up the extra routing.

...But I forgot that Bill Lawrence USA makes the L550XL (the L500XL in a soapbar-style ring/housing).






So I bought that on sale with a coupon.  Also gives me a chance to see how much difference the BLUSA is to the B&B.

So, back to passive with the SE.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Got a couple of new pedals incoming:







Been wanting to give these a go for awhile now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a bkp miracle man bridge pup.


----------



## op1e

I just got offered a custom EVH 50w for my rm100. Not likely that I can pass that up. And a Butcher for my 6505mh. Things are looking up.


----------



## Flappydoodle

LeviathanKiller said:


> I got my Axe-Fx III purchase invitation today. I don't know if I should order it now or skip and see if there will be a holiday discount. Thoughts? I have the Axe-Fx II and I'm not sure when I'll sell it. I need both in hand for a little while in order to recreate my patches on the III.



I don't own one, but personally I wouldn't bother. Not like the II has become any worse by the existence of the III. If you're happy with your current sound, nothing I've heard from the III sounds significantly different or better.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Now I know that I'm gonna buy a new guitar soon, but I am wondering to myself:

*Do I need an Evertune or not*?

If so, I'd go with this:






And if not, then I'd rather go with this:


----------



## prlgmnr

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Now I know that I'm gonna buy a new guitar soon, but I am wondering to myself:
> 
> *Do I need an Evertune or not*?
> 
> If so, I'd go with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if not, then I'd rather go with this:


Are you willing to potentially sacrifice a bit of tone and sustain for extreme levels of tuning stability?

Would you like the possibility of locking your low strings so they don't go sharp when picked hard in lower tunings? 

Are you prepared to fuck around for what seems like hours with an allen key that keeps falling out, and then pissing about a bit more with a tuner trying to remember what "zone 2" is, and which zone you want to be in, any time you want to adjust tuning?

I'm not really selling this so can someone go "pro Evertune" for balance reasons please?


----------



## Glades




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

prlgmnr said:


> Are you willing to potentially sacrifice a bit of tone and sustain for extreme levels of tuning stability?
> 
> Would you like the possibility of locking your low strings so they don't go sharp when picked hard in lower tunings?
> 
> Are you prepared to fuck around for what seems like hours with an allen key that keeps falling out, and then pissing about a bit more with a tuner trying to remember what "zone 2" is, and which zone you want to be in, any time you want to adjust tuning?
> 
> I'm not really selling this so can someone go "pro Evertune" for balance reasons please?


Good to get a not so positive outlook now and then on the subject, the internet is saturated with positive comments. It honestly seems like a hassle, and apparently the tuning is too good, which causes other guitars to sound bad. Not to mention intonation problems when tuning up or down in zone 2 where the saddle shifts. I'm very unsure.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Glades said:


>


The Edge version of this is up for grabs locally, mint/new condition, $800. Here I just got small pile of new gear and can't justify. Such a good deal, such bad timing....ugh!!


----------



## Glades

The906 said:


> The Edge version of this is up for grabs locally, mint/new condition, $800. Here I just got small pile of new gear and can't justify. Such a good deal, such bad timing....ugh!!



Wow. Are you in Japan? This guitar is not available here in the US.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Good to get a not so positive outlook now and then on the subject, the internet is saturated with positive comments. It honestly seems like a hassle, and apparently the tuning is too good, which causes other guitars to sound bad. Not to mention intonation problems when tuning up or down in zone 2 where the saddle shifts. I'm very unsure.



I love mine but I have other guitars to supplement where it lacks. I don't bother messing with knowing where zone 2 is and stuff and I don't think Ola Englund even does. You just fiddle with it a bit until you like it. That's what I do...or I should say did, because I haven't touched it (not even felt the need) since that first time. It's a nice tool. Wouldn't have it as my main axe with the sustain lacking a bit though, I like long bendy passages a lot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought a bucker bridge for my Tele. Instead of making it a twang-banger, I'm just gonna all-out make it into a rock machine. 

My router's gonna get a workout. Jesus.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

What am I doing with my life...






I'm buying this instead of investing any more time in making/tweaking presets on the II XL+ and investing any more money in it by buying the old MFC-101 MKIII. Will get this and wait for the new foot controllers.


----------



## Steinmetzify

LeviathanKiller said:


> What am I doing with my life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying this instead of investing any more time in making/tweaking presets on the II XL+ and investing any more money in it by buying the old MFC-101 MKIII. Will get this and wait for the new foot controllers.



This is all of us man.....you belong here, never let anyone tell you different. Also, I know you've been agonizing over this, fuck it go hard.


----------



## gunch

Traded my ec1k + cash for a OG Ibanez mc300, in pretty rough cosmetic shape but it’s all original but missing truss rod cover and rear cavity cover. Dont know if I want to sell it to build a new pc and get out of the guitar game or keep it.


----------



## sirbuh

5150 peavey head just happened - pure chaos. 
Would do again.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fuck. I just gave my kid brother a 5150 head and a combo popped up for $250, had to snag.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dokken - Back for the Attack (with Japanese bonus title track and Walk Away from Beast from the East)

I get a strong Paul Stanley 78 solo album vibe from Walk Away, especially the opening of the track. There's another song with lots of acoustic where the last few notes remind me of a KISS song, but I can't remember which for either band at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I found something extremely rare.

A 2nd hand R&R Sound SL/LD preamp. Here in the US.

HAD to fucking do it.


----------



## sirbuh

And add a Peavey 6534+ head, too.


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve been doing a lot of work around the new data protection rules here in the UK, which are called GDPR, and it’s really making me want to buy a Fryette GDPI.


----------



## sevenfoxes

It arrives this Friday. Cannot freakin wait.
https://reverb.com/item/13007823-mesa-boogie-triple-crown-tc-50-head


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

steinmetzify said:


> Fuck. I just gave my kid brother a 5150 head and a combo popped up for $250, had to snag.


That combo is killer. I got a crazy deal on mine too and will probably stay forever. Love that amp.


----------



## feraledge

The one that got away is coming home again. I'm am beyond stoked. @sirbuh truly is a wonderful sir.


----------



## sevenfoxes

feraledge said:


> View attachment 61946
> 
> The one that got away is coming home again. I'm am beyond stoked. @sirbuh truly is a wonderful sir.


Beautiful!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

miiiight grab a set of fishman classics to compare to the moderns. I should probably sell off some other pickups first though


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> miiiight grab a set of fishman classics to compare to the moderns. I should probably sell off some other pickups first though


Have you tried the Keith Merrow set yet?


----------



## technomancer

Board, turrets and last miscellaneous parts ordered... now to see if I can build something to make some noise without electrocuting myself


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> miiiight grab a set of fishman classics to compare to the moderns. I should probably sell off some other pickups first though


Now that I got my Moderns installed, I cant decide on if I want another set, or to try a set of Classics in a different guitar. I am learning towards the Classics though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> miiiight grab a set of fishman classics to compare to the moderns. I should probably sell off some other pickups first though



Moderns: More mids, less highs, more gain and compression
Classics: LOTs more highs/high mids, slightly scooped, less gain and compression

There, saved you $250.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Have you tried the Keith Merrow set yet?


trying them tomorrow after work


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Moderns: More mids, less highs, more gain and compression
> Classics: LOTs more highs/high mids, slightly scooped, less gain and compression
> 
> There, saved you $250.


ewww more high end/high mids, that's exactly the opposite of what i want. maybe i'll check out the adler or devy set then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> trying them tomorrow after work
> 
> ewww more high end/high mids, that's exactly the opposite of what i want. maybe i'll check out the adler or devy set then.


Yeah, you'll wanna avoid the Classics and the Merrow in that case.

Sounds like you want the Devy set. They sound like the Moderns, but smoother.


----------



## protest

feraledge said:


> View attachment 61946
> 
> The one that got away is coming home again. I'm am beyond stoked. @sirbuh truly is a wonderful sir.



Awesome!! I was so bummed for you when you sold that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If all goes well with my Tele project, possibly a new neck and bridge pickup for it. Looking into the Wilde NF-200TN for the neck and... well... not 100% sure for the bridge yet.  Was considering experimenting with some cheapo pickups. 

Anyone know if there's a way to get Irongear pickups here in the US? Any distributors?

After that... not sure. I'm selling off a lot of gear to fund either a Charvel Joe Duplantier Pro Mod, a Mesa Mark III, Mark IV, or a PRS MT15.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If all goes well with my Tele project, possibly a new neck and bridge pickup for it. Looking into the Wilde NF-200TN for the neck and... well... not 100% sure for the bridge yet.  Was considering experimenting with some cheapo pickups.
> 
> Anyone know if there's a way to get Irongear pickups here in the US? Any distributors?
> 
> After that... not sure. I'm selling off a lot of gear to fund either a Charvel Joe Duplantier Pro Mod, a Mesa Mark III, Mark IV, or a PRS MT15.


how cheap of pickups are you looking to get? entwistle makes some sick stuff, same with warman or dragonfire (who i'm pretty sure is supplied by artec just like irongear/gearheads).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> how cheap of pickups are you looking to get? entwistle makes some sick stuff, same with warman or dragonfire (who i'm pretty sure is supplied by artec just like irongear/gearheads).



Had the Entwistle neodymium pickups. They were okay, but the guitar was pretty dead. Might try them again. 
The pickup in the guitar right now is actually a Dragonfire.  Dragonfire covered screamer bridge, Pure Vintage middle, and GFS Fatbody nedck. 

Never heard of Warman. I just heard a lot of good things about Irongear, so I was think about giving them a shot.

I wonder how the Irongear Steam Hammers compare to the GFS Hex Screamers?

I was also considering GFS again as well. Checking out the Crunchy Rails, which seems to be a budget take on the L500XL, or an L500XL meets X2N. 

And if all else fails, I always wanted to give the DiMarzio Super 3 a try.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Had the Entwistle neodymium pickups. They were okay, but the guitar was pretty dead. Might try them again.
> The pickup in the guitar right now is actually a Dragonfire.  Dragonfire covered screamer bridge, Pure Vintage middle, and GFS Fatbody nedck.
> 
> Never heard of Warman. I just heard a lot of good things about Irongear, so I was think about giving them a shot.
> 
> I wonder how the Irongear Steam Hammers compare to the GFS Hex Screamers?
> 
> I was also considering GFS again as well. Checking out the Crunchy Rails, which seems to be a budget take on the L500XL, or an L500XL meets X2N.
> 
> And if all else fails, I always wanted to give the DiMarzio Super 3 a try.


I was a big fan of the entwistle hdn bridge and the dragonfire screamer neck. they pair really well ime. I actually sold that set to @kindsage 
Never tried the steam hammers or the hex screamers so I can't help you there.
I was never a fan of the crunchy rails, it seemed pretty weak outputwise compared to the power rail. The power rail was a lot more my speed but ymmv. the power rail is more x2n like afaik.
super 3 is fun for butt rock/stoner/sludgy stuff like The Sword, High on Fire, Clutch.


----------



## downburst82

I put in an order with likemypedals for a custom dual overdrive for my Nano board.

It will be a Prince Of Tone style Bluesbreaker circuit on one side and a Jan Ray style Timmy Circuit on the other. Clipping options for both sides and an order switch.

I am just getting a White enclosure, no graphics, with white knobs. He does lots of awesome Graphic stuff though and if this order goes well I might get him to build me something crazier!

Price was super resonable and his work gets good reviews so Im pretty confident I will be pleased when it gets here.


----------



## rokket2005

I might grab one of those new run pearl white ormsby sxs. They are pretty classy I think.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm contemplating some a Fluence 8 string set and some Focal Alpha 65s to replace my Gen 1 Rockit 5s with bad caps.


----------



## stevexc

PCB showed up!








Aaaaaand I blew it


----------



## mnemonic

stevexc said:


> PCB showed up!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand I blew it



What happened? Did you toast that resistor in the middle of the pic next to the diode?


----------



## stevexc

mnemonic said:


> What happened? Did you toast that resistor in the middle of the pic next to the diode?


Bingo. I'm not sure if the diode is in backwards or what, gonna be testing everything tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## mnemonic

stevexc said:


> Bingo. I'm not sure if the diode is in backwards or what, gonna be testing everything tonight when I get home from work.


The diode is the right way around, if it weren’t you just wouldn’t get any sound but nothing would be damaged, voltage wouldn’t make it any further into the circuit than the diode (I made that mistake when I built mine, huge pain to desolder, be careful not to damage the solder pads when you remove the resistor).

The dc power looks wired correctly also (not that it would matter since resistors aren’t polarised). What voltage adapter did you use? That 10 ohm resistor is the first one in line from the power jack. Maybe it was damaged when being soldered in.

If you have a multimeter, try measuring the resistance of the resistor, if there’s no continuity at all, you’ll know that’s definately your problem.


----------



## Shask

stevexc said:


> Bingo. I'm not sure if the diode is in backwards or what, gonna be testing everything tonight when I get home from work.


Check for shorts also. It kinda looks like a small solder hair coming off the top diode solder joint to the left. Usually a burnt up resistor like that is because you have a short right after it, across + and ground.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was a big fan of the entwistle hdn bridge and the dragonfire screamer neck. they pair really well ime. I actually sold that set to @kindsage
> Never tried the steam hammers or the hex screamers so I can't help you there.
> I was never a fan of the crunchy rails, it seemed pretty weak outputwise compared to the power rail. The power rail was a lot more my speed but ymmv. the power rail is more x2n like afaik.
> super 3 is fun for butt rock/stoner/sludgy stuff like The Sword, High on Fire, Clutch.



I might give the HDN another try if I'm not pleased with the Screamer. I remember really loving the screamer, though. I have a clip I recorded with it and it sounds beastly. That and I had an (uncovered) Screamer in another guitar and it was one of my best sounding fiddles, to be honest. 

I tried a Guitarheads Megametals, which looks a lot like the GFS Power Rails. And while it had a lot of output, it was pretty bland. Nothing to write home about.  

I've always been super (  ) curious about the Super 3. I've seen a lot of love for it, but I've also been told it can be really dark with not a lot of bite. Which sucks, because I love bite. I like a lot of high mids and treble.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I might give the HDN another try if I'm not pleased with the Screamer. I remember really loving the screamer, though. I have a clip I recorded with it and it sounds beastly. That and I had an (uncovered) Screamer in another guitar and it was one of my best sounding fiddles, to be honest.
> 
> I tried a Guitarheads Megametals, which looks a lot like the GFS Power Rails. And while it had a lot of output, it was pretty bland. Nothing to write home about.
> 
> I've always been super (  ) curious about the Super 3. I've seen a lot of love for it, but I've also been told it can be really dark with not a lot of bite. Which sucks, because I love bite. I like a lot of high mids and treble.


yeah the super 3 seemed darker than I was expecting, if you want lots of high mids and treble maybe try the super 2?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah the super 3 seemed darker than I was expecting, if you want lots of high mids and treble maybe try the super 1 or 2?



Had both. The Super D had some great growl and bite, but an uncontrolled low end. And the Super 2 oddly didn't feel tight? Had less low end than the Super D, yet didn't feel any tighter.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Had both. The Super D had some great growl and bite, but an uncontrolled low end. And the Super 2 oddly didn't feel tight? Had less low end than the Super D, yet didn't feel any tighter.


 the only other pickup that I can think of from dimarzio with good upper mids would be the evo set


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only other pickup that I can think of from dimarzio with good upper mids would be the evo set



After some debate, and finding some clips, I might give the HDN another try. We'll find out tomorrow if the pickup in there sucks or not


----------



## E.H.

I just ordered the Precision Drive, really anxious to get to hear it in front of my Powerball. Does anyone have PD and how does it compare to, say a tubescreamer ?? does the built-in noise gate work?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

E.H. said:


> I just ordered the Precision Drive, really anxious to get to hear it in front of my Powerball. Does anyone have PD and how does it compare to, say a tubescreamer ?? does the built-in noise gate work?


http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/npd-precision-drive.326767/


----------



## Triple7

Debating whether or not to sell some stuff and jump on a TC-100, or a JP2C...and which to choose from!


----------



## I play music

E.H. said:


> I just ordered the Precision Drive, really anxious to get to hear it in front of my Powerball. Does anyone have PD and how does it compare to, say a tubescreamer ?? does the built-in noise gate work?


The Engl amps I've tried already had a noise gate built in as far as I remember and adding a drive in front didn't do anything beneficial to the sound for me. 
So I don't see how a Precision Drive would add anything useful. 
But in general, the Powerball is my least favourite amp, couldn't get a really good sound out of it, so if you bought a Powerball you might have a different taste than me.


----------



## E.H.

I play music said:


> The Engl amps I've tried already had a noise gate built in as far as I remember and adding a drive in front didn't do anything beneficial to the sound for me.
> So I don't see how a Precision Drive would add anything useful.
> But in general, the Powerball is my least favourite amp, couldn't get a really good sound out of it, so if you bought a Powerball you might have a different taste than me.



Haha thats funny, i absolutely love the powerball sound for sevenstring metal chugging  but theres no arguing about taste preferences i think.. Anyhow i found the answers i was looking for, thanks to KnightBrolaire


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is it weird that I like Rectifier emulations/clones over the real thing?

Like, I had better luck with my AMT R2 pedal than I did with a real Triple Recto.
And now I got my Sl/LD and I think it also smokes it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is it weird that I like Rectifier emulations/clones over the real thing?
> 
> Like, I had better luck with my AMT R2 pedal than I did with a real Triple Recto.
> And now I got my Sl/LD and I think it also smokes it.


Perhaps they are going for an ideal Recto tone (including what the results would be via boosting) vs a direct clone. Or perhaps the EQ tone stack works differently and/or is voiced differently.


----------



## Gravy Train

E.H. said:


> I just ordered the Precision Drive, really anxious to get to hear it in front of my Powerball. Does anyone have PD and how does it compare to, say a tubescreamer ?? does the built-in noise gate work?



I just got one yesterday actually. It seems to make the tone very shrill to my ears. Maybe I don't know how to dial it in.. I'm using it with an 8 string and 5153 50 watt


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Perhaps they are going for an ideal Recto tone (including what the results would be via boosting) vs a direct clone. Or perhaps the EQ tone stack works differently and/or is voiced differently.



I'm guessing it's the former. Going for what people imagine a Recto sounds like on a recording. It's still loose, but has a MUCH more aggressive midrange and more pick attack. Kinda imagine Mark Tremonti's Alter Bridge Triple Recto sound. 

Whatever they did, it's fucking killer. And even more killer when boosted with my MXR Custom Badass overdrive. 

IDK if this is my next purchase, but I'm definitely gonna get a Mooer Radar or Hotone Binary IR loader. That and a Mesa Mark III, IV, V, or Stiletto. I imagine those paired with this thing would be immense. My dream rig was always blending a Recto with another Mesa like Devin Townsend and Jed Simon used to do.


----------



## rexbinary

Thinking about a Whammy so I can play some Gojira songs, but my pedal board won't fit it. So that means a new pedal board, or even worse an additional pedal board with more open space. I'm not sure I can afford the ramifications of adding a Whammy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rexbinary said:


> Thinking about a Whammy so I can play some Gojira songs, but my pedal board won't fit it. So that means a new pedal board, or even worse an additional pedal board with more open space. I'm not sure I can afford the ramifications of adding a Whammy.


----------



## rexbinary

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is it weird that I like Rectifier emulations/clones over the real thing?
> 
> Like, I had better luck with my AMT R2 pedal than I did with a real Triple Recto.
> And now I got my Sl/LD and I think it also smokes it.



The SL/LD looks awesome but I really shouldn’t buy more recto-styled gear when I already have a recto.

The R2 is legit and kinda captures the recto essence, I really dig it boosted, into my 2/50/2. It does have a different feel though (totally different power amp also contributes a lot) and can probably get tighter than the real thing. 

I think at the end of the day I prefer my real Dual Rectifier. Yes it is loud and can be difficult to handle/control, and there is a certain feel to it, my picking has to be on point for it to sound its best. But it’s just so huge sounding. I can totally get how someone wouldn’t like the feel/response but would still like the giant recto sound.

Personally I love the response, how I can make it saggy and sludgy or tight and percussive just with picking dynamics. Sometimes I like to turn on tube rectification or spongy power (or both) just for even more sag and bloom.


In other news I’ve been listening to Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro clips and now I want one. I bet it would sound awesome into my 2/50/2. Those fx loops are really good ideas also.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is it weird that I like Rectifier emulations/clones over the real thing?
> 
> Like, I had better luck with my AMT R2 pedal than I did with a real Triple Recto.
> And now I got my Sl/LD and I think it also smokes it.


I typically find the models to sound tighter, more "solid state like", and more hi-fi in general compared to the real thing.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Personally I love the response, how I can make it saggy and sludgy or tight and percussive just with picking dynamics. Sometimes I like to turn on tube rectification or spongy power (or both) just for even more sag and bloom.
> 
> In other news I’ve been listening to Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro clips and now I want one. I bet it would sound awesome into my 2/50/2. Those fx loops are really good ideas also.


One of the clones I built was of a Tight Metal. I am not sure if you can still get the PCB though as I think the website disappeared right after I got it. It is a pretty cool pedal, but almost too tight, lol. Almost like the BE-OD clone with a MXR CBAOD in front of it or something. The noise gate works amazing though. The clone doesn't have all the loops and such.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Couldn’t resist the urge any longer


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

VHT/Fryette amps are kick ass.

Pencil sharpener
Some pencils
Dunlop 65 Lemon Oil
Some 0000 steel wool

Is it necessary at all to use graphite on the saddles of a TOM bridge, or just the slots in the nut?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 62037
> 
> Couldn’t resist the urge any longer



Siiiiiick! My Ultra Lead is a permanent part of my rig


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> VHT/Fryette amps are kick ass.
> 
> Pencil sharpener
> Some pencils
> Dunlop 65 Lemon Oil
> Some 0000 steel wool
> 
> Is it necessary at all to use graphite on the saddles of a TOM bridge, or just the slots in the nut?


Graphite won’t stick to the TOM. You could try applying a trace amount of chapstick there, but once the nut is lubed up and filed properly, that should solve any binding problem.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> Graphite won’t stick to the TOM. You could try applying a trace amount of chapstick there, but once the nut is lubed up and filed properly, that should solve any binding problem.


I have some chapstick. Might try a small dab on a napkin. But yeah, the tuning is already better. I'd just like to get a pencil sharpener so I can get the tip sharper in order to get the slots better, particularly the plain strings.


----------



## DudeManBrother

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Siiiiiick! My Ultra Lead is a permanent part of my rig


My problem is having too many wicked amps that all seem permanent haha. I’ll just tack on another. I’m really looking forward to this one though. I like dry gain and tight, quick note tracking. This should be just about perfect.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> The SL/LD looks awesome but I really shouldn’t buy more recto-styled gear when I already have a recto.
> 
> The R2 is legit and kinda captures the recto essence, I really dig it boosted, into my 2/50/2. It does have a different feel though (totally different power amp also contributes a lot) and can probably get tighter than the real thing.
> 
> I think at the end of the day I prefer my real Dual Rectifier. Yes it is loud and can be difficult to handle/control, and there is a certain feel to it, my picking has to be on point for it to sound its best. But it’s just so huge sounding. I can totally get how someone wouldn’t like the feel/response but would still like the giant recto sound.
> 
> Personally I love the response, how I can make it saggy and sludgy or tight and percussive just with picking dynamics. Sometimes I like to turn on tube rectification or spongy power (or both) just for even more sag and bloom.



I think one advantage the SL/LD has is a bright switch for the blue channel. It definitely helps add some attack. But it definitely can have that Recto mud, just with a more aggressive midrange like the older Rectos. I guess that's why I dig it? Throw in a boost and it's fucking insane.

Also worth noting I also loved the Rocktron Piranha. Only reason I had to ditch it was because it didn't take boosts well at all, nor did it like having the gain too high. otherwise it's probably one of my favorite sounding preamps.

Also, yeah, definitely getting an Entwistle HDN for my Tele project. Need something with more output and a tighter sound than the Dragonfire Screamer.

After that, still up in the air.  Still selling stuff, so it's either the Mark-series amp, Stiletto, or a Charvel Pro Mod Joe Duplantier sig. That, or a Pro Mod Style 2. OR a PRS SE Custom 22.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think one advantage the SL/LD has is a bright switch for the blue channel. It definitely helps add some attack. But it definitely can have that Recto mud, just with a more aggressive midrange like the older Rectos. I guess that's why I dig it? Throw in a boost and it's fucking insane.
> 
> Also worth noting I also loved the Rocktron Piranha. Only reason I had to ditch it was because it didn't take boosts well at all, nor did it like having the gain too high. otherwise it's probably one of my favorite sounding preamps.



What are you running the SL/LD into?

The Piranha is one of the several 80’s/90’s preamps I’ve been on the lookout for, really just for the sake of collecting cheap old rack stuff for fun and for different tones, seems the price is going up on them as they become older and less reliable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> What are you running the SL/LD into?
> 
> The Piranha is one of the several 80’s/90’s preamps I’ve been on the lookout for, really just for the sake of collecting cheap old rack stuff for fun and for different tones, seems the price is going up on them as they become older and less reliable.



Straight into my Torpedo Live (line in) with a power amp sim. Eventually gonna switch it out for a Mooer Radar or some other IR loader. 

And yeah, I got lucky to get mine for only $200.


----------



## downburst82

I unexpectedly scored a Eventide Modfactor off Craigslist last night. I now have all 3 Eventide Factor pedals I just need the Eventide Space....


----------



## sawtoothscream

My holcomb se arrived this morning 
Looking into a power supply for my pedals and a few more pedals since my DigiTech dl8 is a unreliable pile of crap


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sawtoothscream said:


> My holcomb se arrived this morning
> Looking into a power supply for my pedals and a few more pedals since my DigiTech dl8 is a unreliable pile of crap



Check out the 1Spot Pro stuff.


----------



## narad

sawtoothscream said:


> My holcomb se arrived this morning
> Looking into a power supply for my pedals and a few more pedals since my DigiTech dl8 is a unreliable pile of crap



Going to be new Cioks stuff available in 2 weeks that looks awesome.


----------



## sawtoothscream

I have a one spot now with the daisey chain. Will have to check out the other stuff they have. Considering a voodoo lab but also wondering if I would be better off just buying a hd500 for effects.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sawtoothscream said:


> I have a one spot now with the daisey chain. Will have to check out the other stuff they have. Considering a voodoo lab but also wondering if I would be better off just buying a hd500 for effects.



when I had a pedalboard, I almost considered the Voodoo Lab stuff, but I saw so much better reviews for the 1spot CS12 and CS7, so I went that route and never regretted it.


----------



## sawtoothscream

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> when I had a pedalboard, I almost considered the Voodoo Lab stuff, but I saw so much better reviews for the 1spot CS12 and CS7, so I went that route and never regretted it.


Will check them out thanks


----------



## DudeManBrother

Elysian is building me a custom set of Trident II pickups for my Padalka. Pretty stoked to see how they turn out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Putting a bunch of guitars/gear on the chopping block, because the Mark 4 is *definitely* next.

EDIT: Nevermind. Mooer Radar first, since I got it on sale.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got some Father’s Day stuff, grabbed some new studio headphones. 

M50Xs sound great but the exaggerated bass response is beginning to bother me when mixing. 

Read around, saw the AKG 240s went down again, grabbed em.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Got some Father’s Day stuff, grabbed some new studio headphones.
> 
> M50Xs sound great but the exaggerated bass response is beginning to bother me when mixing.
> 
> Read around, saw the AKG 240s went down again, grabbed em.


That is funny because I have a set of old K240s. I always kind of wish they had more bass, and they are 600ohm or something, so it seems like many newer devices cant push them hard enough to get any volume. That is why I bought the set of M50X's a year or 2 ago.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> That is funny because I have a set of old K240s. I always kind of wish they had more bass, and they are 600ohm or something, so it seems like many newer devices cant push them hard enough to get any volume. That is why I bought the set of M50X's a year or 2 ago.



Pretty much what I wanted to hear...I’ll still use the M50Xs for tracking but I want a flatter reference for mixing. Hope the old Mackie Blackjack is up to pushing them. My Sweetwater rep is a good dude, he knows I only return stuff if it doesn’t work with my setup.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Ooooohhhhh..... Ummmm.... yeaaaaaahhhhhaaaaaaa....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Putting a bunch of guitars/gear on the chopping block, because the Mark 4 is *definitely* next.




Nevermind. Not happening. 






Because I found a Mark III Blue Stripe.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Pretty much what I wanted to hear...I’ll still use the M50Xs for tracking but I want a flatter reference for mixing. Hope the old Mackie Blackjack is up to pushing them. My Sweetwater rep is a good dude, he knows I only return stuff if it doesn’t work with my setup.


Mine are really old (close to 20 years), and they either dont make them like that any more, or you specifically have to look for high impedance versions. I remember I couldn't find an equivalent version when I was looking at headphones a year or 2 ago when I bought the M50X. They are definitely flatter response overall.


----------



## manu80

Was looking at a dime Washburn 333 and a marshall code 100W Head....will see


----------



## cwhitey2

Triple7 said:


> Debating whether or not to sell some stuff and jump on a TC-100, or a JP2C...and which to choose from!


Brian, I have literally been thinking about buying for a home a rig! I totally don't need one but the GAS is strong. It looks like the ultimate Mesa!


----------



## Triple7

cwhitey2 said:


> Brian, I have literally been thinking about buying for a home a rig! I totally don't need one but the GAS is strong. It looks like the ultimate Mesa!



So, now here is the real question...which one are you talking about? The TC-100, or the JP2C?

Also, I don't NEED one either...but yes, the GAS is strong.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

caved and bought the tosin 8 string fishman set for my destroyer build.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

New logo for my incoming Mark III.



EDIT: And thinking between a Rocktron Intellifex, Replifex, Xpression, or Eventide H9. Want something to run in tandem with my AX8 because I'm not sure if the layout I have planned can be ran with the 4-cable method.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Strings.


----------



## Gravy Train

A 6 string w/ Tune O Matic bridge. Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid?


----------



## cwhitey2

Triple7 said:


> So, now here is the real question...which one are you talking about? The TC-100, or the JP2C?
> 
> Also, I don't NEED one either...but yes, the GAS is strong.


HAHAH! The TC-100.


----------



## Triple7

cwhitey2 said:


> HAHAH! The TC-100.



Awesome! That's what I was leaning towards. The JP2C sounds awesome too, but I have a MKIV, and I believe they are similar.


----------



## cwhitey2

Triple7 said:


> Awesome! That's what I was leaning towards. The JP2C sounds awesome too, but I have a MKIV, and I believe they are similar.


Yeah, i think that would be a little redundant! I need to go to my local shop and try a TC.


----------



## Triple7

cwhitey2 said:


> Yeah, i think that would be a little redundant! I need to go to my local shop and try a TC.



Yeah, I think I might have to do the same!


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve rediscovered the Mark IIC++ model in the axe fx and it’s excellent, more so than I remember. That, plus some threads on another forum about the Mark series has made me really want to pick up a used Mark III. 

I really shouldn’t though, my cab is 16 ohms so I’d also need a second 16 ohm cab to pair with it in parallel, or a new 8 ohm cab (on account of no 16 ohm tap on Mark amps). 

Guys, please tell me to just be happy with the Mark models in the axe fx.


----------



## downburst82

Going to pick up some new monitor headphones today. Getting a good deal on a pair of Focal Spirit Professionals because I have a friend who LOVES his. I was reading online and apparently they sometimes have issues with the headband cracking so I will try to be a little extra careful (my friend hasn't had any issues with his).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> I’ve rediscovered the Mark IIC++ model in the axe fx and it’s excellent, more so than I remember. That, plus some threads on another forum about the Mark series has made me really want to pick up a used Mark III.
> 
> I really shouldn’t though, my cab is 16 ohms so I’d also need a second 16 ohm cab to pair with it in parallel, or a new 8 ohm cab (on account of no 16 ohm tap on Mark amps).
> 
> Guys, please tell me to just be happy with the Mark models in the axe fx.


don't do it, it just opens up the deep wormhole of amp gas. That's exactly what happened to me with my kemper. Now I want a boogie .50 cal, a mark iii and the revv 100p in addition to my mkiv


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> I’ve rediscovered the Mark IIC++ model in the axe fx and it’s excellent, more so than I remember. That, plus some threads on another forum about the Mark series has made me really want to pick up a used Mark III.



As someone that LITERALLY just unboxed and plugged into his "brand new" Mark III blue stripe...







Seriously, do it. It's so good.

Now if you excuse me I'm going to go jam out to And Justice For All and Sevendust's Animosity for the rest of the day.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Triple7 said:


> Awesome! That's what I was leaning towards. The JP2C sounds awesome too, but I have a MKIV, and I believe they are similar.



I’ve got both and they are pretty different.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As someone that LITERALLY just unboxed and plugged into his "brand new" Mark III blue stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, do it. It's so good.
> 
> Now if you excuse me I'm going to go jam out to And Justice For All and Sevendust's Animosity for the rest of the day.



Damn. Looks so good with the wood and wicker. 

Okay I’m gonna keep an eye out. Only combos for sale at the moment, and for more than I’d pay.


----------



## StevenC

mnemonic said:


> I’ve rediscovered the Mark IIC++ model in the axe fx and it’s excellent, more so than I remember. That, plus some threads on another forum about the Mark series has made me really want to pick up a used Mark III.
> 
> I really shouldn’t though, my cab is 16 ohms so I’d also need a second 16 ohm cab to pair with it in parallel, or a new 8 ohm cab (on account of no 16 ohm tap on Mark amps).
> 
> Guys, please tell me to just be happy with the Mark models in the axe fx.


I'm gasing really hard for a Mark III or IV, but they're all collection only in the UK.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> I'm gasing really hard for a Mark III or IV, but they're all collection only in the UK.



Don't worry, Mark IVs are getting jacked up in price here, too.

Surprising since the amp was made for nearly 20 years.

I can understand the Mark IIC+ and Mark III's being pricey because of their semi-rarity, but there's probably several thousand Mark IVs out there.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't worry, Mark IVs are getting jacked up in price here, too.
> 
> Surprising since the amp was made for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I can understand the Mark IIC+ and Mark III's being pricey because of their semi-rarity, but there's probably several thousand Mark IVs out there.


It's not even the price, honestly, just everything is a boat or plane away. People don't seem to want to ship amps in the UK for whatever reason.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't worry, Mark IVs are getting jacked up in price here, too.
> 
> Surprising since the amp was made for nearly 20 years.
> 
> I can understand the Mark IIC+ and Mark III's being pricey because of their semi-rarity, but there's probably several thousand Mark IVs out there.


yeah i got lucky with my mkiv since any that I see are going for 300$ or more over what i paid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah i got lucky with my mkiv since any that I see are going for 300$ or more over what i paid



I was nearly dead set on getting a Mark IV semi-locally. Someone 4 hours away had one and I was gonna pay him to ship it. Cheapest Mark IV I found and it was some pawn shop. 

Buuuut the Mark III popped up for cheaper.


----------



## lewis

Fractal ax8 hopefully
If not probably end up being the remaining luminlay side dots i need to finish my headless neck.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> don't do it, it just opens up the deep wormhole of amp gas. That's exactly what happened to me with my kemper. Now I want a boogie .50 cal, a mark iii and the revv 100p in addition to my mkiv



Got it. Got it. Need it. Got it. 


Seriously man. The Kemper was supposed to end my amp habit, not increase it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Got it. Got it. Need it. Got it.
> View attachment 62134
> 
> Seriously man. The Kemper was supposed to end my amp habit, not increase it


i was super tempted by that uber rev blue but I've got to chill out on buying shit 
the kemper just makes me want all the amps


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I’ve rediscovered the Mark IIC++ model in the axe fx and it’s excellent, more so than I remember. That, plus some threads on another forum about the Mark series has made me really want to pick up a used Mark III.
> 
> I really shouldn’t though, my cab is 16 ohms so I’d also need a second 16 ohm cab to pair with it in parallel, or a new 8 ohm cab (on account of no 16 ohm tap on Mark amps).
> 
> Guys, please tell me to just be happy with the Mark models in the axe fx.


You know, I have never loved any of the Mark series stuff on the Axe. They always seem too middy to me.... and I owned a Mark III for many years.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As someone that LITERALLY just unboxed and plugged into his "brand new" Mark III blue stripe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, do it. It's so good.
> 
> Now if you excuse me I'm going to go jam out to And Justice For All and Sevendust's Animosity for the rest of the day.




Very tasty looking. Diggin the logo too.


----------



## Soya

Honestly flirting with the idea of selling my Mark V. And adding some cash to pick up a JP-2C....


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> You know, I have never loved any of the Mark series stuff on the Axe. They always seem too middy to me.... and I owned a Mark III for many years.



I guess only time will tell this time, but in the past when I’ve tried the Mark models, I’ve liked them a lot for about a week but then started noticing little things in the tone I didn’t like as much, and went back to something else that just got that little bit closer to the sound I hear in my head. 

One thing I noticed this time with the IIC++ model and Triaxis models (and to a much lesser extent with the IV models and not at all with the IIC+ model) is there is a certain punch and immediacy in the attack of notes, especially palm muted. It makes my other patches just seem lacking a bit of punch. I don’t remember that in the past so maybe it’s a firmware change from some point in the last year.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I guess only time will tell this time, but in the past when I’ve tried the Mark models, I’ve liked them a lot for about a week but then started noticing little things in the tone I didn’t like as much, and went back to something else that just got that little bit closer to the sound I hear in my head.
> 
> One thing I noticed this time with the IIC++ model and Triaxis models (and to a much lesser extent with the IV models and not at all with the IIC+ model) is there is a certain punch and immediacy in the attack of notes, especially palm muted. It makes my other patches just seem lacking a bit of punch. I don’t remember that in the past so maybe it’s a firmware change from some point in the last year.


I dunno man... I usually find them too smooth and stiff or something. They are ultra middy, but when you try to scoop it the sound gets all thin and weird instead of aggressive like a real Mark. I find them good for the smooth lead thing Marks are known for, but have always struggled with those Dream Theater Pull Me Under, and Metallica Master of Puppets style chug rhythms. It is weird because I will get one sounding good, and then when I revisit the preset a few days later, I always wonder what the hell I was thinking, lol. I just haven't had as much luck as I have with the 5150 based amps. I have found cranking the depth and presence helps, and helps approximate the pull knobs on the real amp. The default settings are very low, so it sounds like a beam of mids. I have found the IV to be the one I have the most luck with.

What is weird, is when I actually owned a Mark III I couldn't un-dial that tone. That is one of the reasons I got bored with it and sold it.... it always sounded like 1994. It permanently sounded like Sepultrua's Chaos AD, and any knob changes just made it worse. At the time I was more into my Triple Recto and those big chunky modern tones.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I may be on the trail of a great deal on a Triple Rectifier. If that holds, it'll be mine by Saturday night.

Now I just have to decide if I want to mod it right off the bat or wait and try less extreme things first. If I wind up with it at all.


----------



## rokket2005

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah i got lucky with my mkiv since any that I see are going for 300$ or more over what i paid


When did you get yours? I saw two maybe two months ago that were both around $900, one at vigs and one on the TC sell group. I thought hard about both of them.


----------



## Triple7

I scooped my MarkIV 2 months ago on reverb with a straight Mesa cab included for $1500. I thought that was a sweet deal, since I was also planning on buying a straight Mesa cab anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rokket2005 said:


> When did you get yours? I saw two maybe two months ago that were both around $900, one at vigs and one on the TC sell group. I thought hard about both of them.


Yeah I scored one of em for 900 but I had to drive out past st. Cloud to get it. It was a couple months ago


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> I dunno man... I usually find them too smooth and stiff or something. They are ultra middy, but when you try to scoop it the sound gets all thin and weird instead of aggressive like a real Mark. I find them good for the smooth lead thing Marks are known for, but have always struggled with those Dream Theater Pull Me Under, and Metallica Master of Puppets style chug rhythms. It is weird because I will get one sounding good, and then when I revisit the preset a few days later, I always wonder what the hell I was thinking, lol. I just haven't had as much luck as I have with the 5150 based amps. I have found cranking the depth and presence helps, and helps approximate the pull knobs on the real amp. The default settings are very low, so it sounds like a beam of mids. I have found the IV to be the one I have the most luck with.
> 
> What is weird, is when I actually owned a Mark III I couldn't un-dial that tone. That is one of the reasons I got bored with it and sold it.... it always sounded like 1994. It permanently sounded like Sepultrua's Chaos AD, and any knob changes just made it worse. At the time I was more into my Triple Recto and those big chunky modern tones.



Stiff yes, I would call the models stiff. Turning up the master helps, they’re one of the few that can still sound tight with the master at 5. 

I struggled with similar sound issues when I last used the models (maybe a year or more ago) so I can’t say if the improvements are firmware-related or due to taking a different approach on the graphic EQ (leaving top and bottom bands flat, mid around -7db, upper mid and low mid about -3db). 

Give me a week, I might hate them by then. I’ll turn on my recto later and see if I can crush my patches. 


Also somewhat related to how you said you can get the smooth lead thing but not the aggressive rhythm thing, I’ve always kinda wondered if maybe due to the type of music Cliff and co play (not downtuned metal) that maybe many of the amps are matched great for low and mid gain tones but not so much for the higher gain stuff. For instance amps like the Uberschall model I’ve never managed a good metal tone out of, it just ends up strangely ‘blanketed’ yet fizzy, and boomy on palm mutes but thin on single strings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I had the opposite experience, but I do tend to like stiffer, tighter amps.

I had a Triple Recto. Loved it at first, but over time I just kept twiddling knobs and was never satisfied. Hell, even a boost never helped.

Sold it, didn't regret it.

Now I got my Mark and I'm satisfied so far. I can dial it in to either be as tight as I want or as thick as I want. And if I ever wanna go with the Recto sound, i got my SL/LD pre.

Kinda tempted to pair it with a Mark IV, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had the opposite experience, but I do tend to like stiffer, tighter amps.
> 
> I had a Triple Recto. Loved it at first, but over time I just kept twiddling knobs and was never satisfied. Hell, even a boost never helped.
> 
> Sold it, didn't regret it.
> 
> Now I got my Mark and I'm satisfied so far. I can dial it in to either be as tight as I want or as thick as I want. And if I ever wanna go with the Recto sound, i got my SL/LD pre.
> 
> Kinda tempted to pair it with a Mark IV, too.



Also, add a 2nd FRFR speaker. If I wanna do the crazy stereo rig idea I had, turns out I need 2 speakers.


----------



## B.M.F.

Man that Mark III is just beggin’ for a NAD thread!! Great score dude.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I decided to drop the last two GT75’s in my 1960a cab for a quad of neo speakers. I already have 2 ‘lil texas installed, and just ordered a pair of these. Power handling is now 500 watts and it’s nice to shave 15 lbs from a 4X12 cab too. I really like the ‘lil texas once they broke in a little, and these should be a good compliment.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 62142
> 
> I decided to drop the last two GT75’s in my 1960a cab for a quad of neo speakers. I already have 2 ‘lil texas installed, and just ordered a pair of these. Power handling is now 500 watts and it’s nice to shave 15 lbs from a 4X12 cab too. I really like the ‘lil texas once they broke in a little, and these should be a good compliment.


15lb total vs what was in there before, or another 15lb?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 15lb total vs what was in there before, or another 15lb?


Total. They are about 4 lbs lighter per speaker.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Also somewhat related to how you said you can get the smooth lead thing but not the aggressive rhythm thing, I’ve always kinda wondered if maybe due to the type of music Cliff and co play (not downtuned metal) that maybe many of the amps are matched great for low and mid gain tones but not so much for the higher gain stuff. For instance amps like the Uberschall model I’ve never managed a good metal tone out of, it just ends up strangely ‘blanketed’ yet fizzy, and boomy on palm mutes but thin on single strings.


Story Time: Back when I first started modding pedals and such I did a lot of Keeley mods to Boss pedals. Usually you replace all the caps with film caps, etc... and what happens is the sound gets much smoother, hi-fi, clear, etc... so you got a lot more note clarity. However, I also noticed they seemed to lose the character that made them interesting. The fizz, gritty texture, aggressiveness, etc... all disappeared. I really noticed after awhile I tended to prefer the stock pedals and all their imperfections. The crunchy, fizzy, aggressive character sounded much more interesting to me than ultimate hi-fi clarity.

OK..... so how does that relate? Well, I had a HD500 for years before switching to Fractal. I always noticed Line 6 had that same type of thing going on. There was an upper mid/treble gritty fizz that made it somewhat grating, but at the same time, I find myself missing it because the Fractal units are more on the hi-fi clarity side. I find it harder to make Fractal sound as aggressive. I have a few tricks to do it, but it is always different. If you listen to something like Fear Factory's The Industrialist where he used a Line 6 HD, you can hear that natural harshness to the tone. It is hard to explain, but I think I struggle with amps that have too much clarity. I feel the same thing with VHT vs. a 5150 for example. I always felt like I would never buy Line 6 again after the HD500, but I am starting to get curious about the Helix. I wonder if I would prefer the "imperfect" models. I love the Axe-FX of course, but I definitely notice everything is more on the smooth hi-fi side than the grating aggressive side. It is at the core of the modeling.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

@Shask 

How would you say the Axe does on the Recto models? That Triple I mentioned above is not gonna happen (guy doesn't have to sell quickly anymore) and while the Mark series are my favorite, the Rectos, the Triple in particular, are my number 2 amps. I actually prefer the Triple Rectifiers by a very wide margin. I was thinking that with all of the options in the Fractal that I could take a Dual and get it closer to a Triple, but the sheer raw power is something I love about the real amps. I may still pursue a used Triple and send it to Voodoo since they're modding again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> @Shask
> 
> How would you say the Axe does on the Recto models? That Triple I mentioned above is not gonna happen (guy doesn't have to sell quickly anymore) and while the Mark series are my favorite, the Rectos, the Triple in particular, are my number 2 amps. I actually prefer the Triple Rectifiers by a very wide margin. I was thinking that with all of the options in the Fractal that I could take a Dual and get it closer to a Triple, but the sheer raw power is something I love about the real amps. I may still pursue a used Triple and send it to Voodoo since they're modding again.



I'm not Shask, but I owned a triple. 

...
eeeeeehhhh.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That is disconcerting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> That is disconcerting.



It might have been me with not getting in-depth enough with all the deep parameters, but even with boosts and whatnot, I couldn't tighten it up to save my life.


----------



## mnemonic

Kyle Jordan said:


> @Shask
> 
> How would you say the Axe does on the Recto models? That Triple I mentioned above is not gonna happen (guy doesn't have to sell quickly anymore) and while the Mark series are my favorite, the Rectos, the Triple in particular, are my number 2 amps. I actually prefer the Triple Rectifiers by a very wide margin. I was thinking that with all of the options in the Fractal that I could take a Dual and get it closer to a Triple, but the sheer raw power is something I love about the real amps. I may still pursue a used Triple and send it to Voodoo since they're modding again.



I’m also not Shask, but I don’t think the rectos are there. They’re harder to dial in than the real thing for sure, the real deal is easier to make clear and punchy. The model gets muddy and loose easy.

I’ve a/b’d with my 3-channel dual vs the Axe Fx into a Matrix mosfet power amp, both into the same cab. The recto is a lot deeper and heavier. You can tweak the recto model to sound like a slightly more neutered and more ‘polished’ version but it’s more work than it’s worth. I got better thick recto-like metal tones out of stuff like the SLO100 or X99 models.

Running the recto preamp into the fx return of my Dual is really good, it sounds almost the same (turn on the ‘cut’ switch) maybe better since it’s more flexible and there’s more stuff to tweak. But the power amp modeling kinda lets it down.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> I’m also not Shask, but I don’t think the rectos are there. They’re harder to dial in than the real thing for sure, the real deal is easier to make clear and punchy. The model gets muddy and loose easy.
> 
> I’ve a/b’d with my 3-channel dual vs the Axe Fx into a Matrix mosfet power amp, both into the same cab. The recto is a lot deeper and heavier. You can tweak the recto model to sound like a slightly more neutered and more ‘polished’ version but it’s more work than it’s worth.



This was my experience. The Recto sims were flubby, unclear, and lacked any sort of clarity. Boosts didn't do jack shit, even the SD-1 boost.

And instead of using the SLO, I used the Friedman BE models or the Triaxis LD2 Red for thicker sounds.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This was my experience. The Recto sims were flubby, unclear, and lacked any sort of clarity. Boosts didn't do jack shit, even the SD-1 boost.
> 
> And instead of using the SLO, I used the Friedman BE models or the Triaxis LD2 Red for thicker sounds.



The best thing I did with my sanity was giving up on the recto models, since there is plenty in the box that can get thick metal tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> The best thing I did with my sanity was giving up on the recto models, since there is plenty in the box that can get thick metal tones.



That, or do like I did and go back to using real amps. 

I'm just using an AX8 for clean amps and effects. Once I can figure out how to run a stereo 4-cable method (7-cable method?).


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Hmm. 

I've been hoping that the Fractal offerings were closer to the real amps than the plugins I've been messing with as of recently. My Mark IV head via the slave out in to my DAW and Wall Of Sound beats the Helix Native Mark IV in to WoS and with the same IRs loaded in Helix Native. They're similar sounding, but the head is just a couple of notches up the ladder overall. 

Looks like I may want to shift away from the Fractal stuff and towards a great IR loader. I just wish the Torpedo Studio could do more than two cabs/IRs at a time. My favorite set up in WoS uses three IRs. I guess I could mix them in to a lone IR though with other software. 

Next gear purchase: A shot. Because tone chasing makes my head hurt and I need a drink...


----------



## mnemonic

This talk makes it sound worse than it is. Lately I’ve been really digging the IIC++ model, and it sounds tight, punchy and clear. No issue with flub or mud like with the recto model. Before I got hooked on that amp again, I was using the Das Metal model, which is pretty easy to work with, for your generic saturated metal tone.

I probably play my axe fx into solidstate poweramp and cab more than my other amps, as it sounds good and is very convenient. No warm-up times and infinitely tweakable (which is a double-edged sword). That being said I do still like my tube amps and I won’t be giving them up. 

With gear like this (modeling stuff) there are always going to be compromises. But there are compromises with tube amps too (volume, size, weight, maintenance, etc). It’s all about figuring out what is the most important part to you.


----------



## technomancer

At this point just hoping Watts Tube Audio gets me my turrets and boards before my time off the first week of July. I ordered the beginning of last week and my order is currently still processing. The guy that recommended them said they weren't the most speedy place, but I was not expecting almost 2 weeks to get an order shipped.

Meanwhile I ordered my Metro loop the 21st and it looks like it should be here tomorrow...


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It might have been me with not getting in-depth enough with all the deep parameters, but even with boosts and whatnot, I couldn't tighten it up to save my life.


FAS Modern III is much better at being a tight, clear Recto, than the Recto models.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This was my experience. The Recto sims were flubby, unclear, and lacked any sort of clarity. Boosts didn't do jack shit, even the SD-1 boost.
> 
> And instead of using the SLO, I used the Friedman BE models or the Triaxis LD2 Red for thicker sounds.


I tend to use 5153 Red a lot.


----------



## Shask

Kyle Jordan said:


> @Shask
> 
> How would you say the Axe does on the Recto models? That Triple I mentioned above is not gonna happen (guy doesn't have to sell quickly anymore) and while the Mark series are my favorite, the Rectos, the Triple in particular, are my number 2 amps. I actually prefer the Triple Rectifiers by a very wide margin. I was thinking that with all of the options in the Fractal that I could take a Dual and get it closer to a Triple, but the sheer raw power is something I love about the real amps. I may still pursue a used Triple and send it to Voodoo since they're modding again.


Yeah, I kind of agree with the others. The Recto models aren't bad, but you have to fidget with them a lot. I think the Recto not having negative feedback like most other modern amps makes it a pain to model correctly. I also think that it is harder to dial in a Triple sound than a Dual sound. The Triple has extra depth that is hard to mimic. As others have said, using the 5150 models, SLO models, or FAS Modern III can get you in the ballpark also.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> This talk makes it sound worse than it is. Lately I’ve been really digging the IIC++ model, and it sounds tight, punchy and clear. No issue with flub or mud like with the recto model. Before I got hooked on that amp again, I was using the Das Metal model, which is pretty easy to work with, for your generic saturated metal tone.
> 
> I probably play my axe fx into solidstate poweramp and cab more than my other amps, as it sounds good and is very convenient. No warm-up times and infinitely tweakable (which is a double-edged sword). That being said I do still like my tube amps and I won’t be giving them up.
> 
> With gear like this (modeling stuff) there are always going to be compromises. But there are compromises with tube amps too (volume, size, weight, maintenance, etc). It’s all about figuring out what is the most important part to you.


Yeah, keep in mind we are nitpicking what we don't like about it. There are plenty of things to like. It is still an awesome unit overall. One of the cool things is I can dial in something to mimic my OD808->Triple Recto with GE-7 in the loop all in one package that is easy to pull up at any time. It may not sound just like the amp, but it is still a cool tone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought three sets of Elixir strings (9-46, 10-52, and 11-49) so I can make two custom sets as per usual, some Dunlop 65 lemon oil, and steel wool.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bought three sets of Elixir strings (9-46, 10-52, and 11-49) so I can make two custom sets as per usual, some Dunlop 65 lemon oil, and steel wool.



Why not build custom sets out of single strings? The D'addario site let's you do that, and I've been doing it for a few years now  less wasted strings and it's usually about the same price of buying regular sets. I like some dumb gauges for my guitars/tunings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I swear to god I'm serious this time.  
I need this guitar. Just gonna stick with baritones.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Why not build custom sets out of single strings? The D'addario site let's you do that, and I've been doing it for a few years now  less wasted strings and it's usually about the same price of buying regular sets. I like some dumb gauges for my guitars/tunings


Because getting custom sets via single strings of Elixirs is a chore. And "Less wasted strings"? I'm changing them much more often with untreated strings.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Because getting custom sets via single strings of Elixirs is a chore. And "Less wasted strings"? I'm changing them much more often with untreated strings.



Makes sense  I totally glossed over the "Elixir" part of your post and automatically thought of D'addario with the 11-49 set


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Makes sense  I totally glossed over the "Elixir" part of your post and automatically thought of D'addario with the 11-49 set


Ah, okay. I was reading that and said to myself, "...Huhhhh?"


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 62237
> 
> 
> I swear to god I'm serious this time.
> I need this guitar. Just gonna stick with baritones.


You need the Angry Inch on the neck to prevent your World Coming Down. 

THanks, here all week for all of your TON puns.


----------



## Lax

This guy, it seems crazy good


----------



## DudeManBrother

Lax said:


> This guy, it seems crazy good


It’s nice that it works with active electronics too. I have the xvive and it’s been surprisingly reliable with zero issues yet; but I’ll definitely be keeping my eye on this just in case


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I wasn't supposed to buy anything but I have a Motor City Hothead on the way. Was used and no wait times so I could not resist since I have wanted to try one for a while.

I am pretty happy with my set up so I don't really need anything else. My next purchases will probably be some time away but I plan to try Scumback M-75LD at some point and I will be getting some good monitors and an e-kit once I finish my basement.


----------



## Vyn

Cracked and bought the Two Notes Fortin Amplification IR pack. Tasty as fuck. Eyeying off a Captor 16 or 8 to go with them.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Vyn said:


> Cracked and bought the Two Notes Fortin Amplification IR pack. Tasty as fuck. Eyeying off a Captor 16 or 8 to go with them.


Those are only in Torpedo Note format, aren't they?


----------



## sirbuh

DigiTech Luxe incoming.


----------



## Vyn

LeviathanKiller said:


> Those are only in Torpedo Note format, aren't they?



I think so. I've just been using them with Two Notes Wall of Sound through my DAW, haven't tried loading them outside of that.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> At this point just hoping Watts Tube Audio gets me my turrets and boards before my time off the first week of July. I ordered the beginning of last week and my order is currently still processing. The guy that recommended them said they weren't the most speedy place, but I was not expecting almost 2 weeks to get an order shipped.
> 
> Meanwhile I ordered my Metro loop the 21st and it looks like it should be here tomorrow...



So looking like despite ordering days before a message about Watts going on vacation was even posted and 7 days before the supposed cutoff to place orders so they would be shipped before said vacation, Watts didn't ship my order. So my stuff will be shipped sometime after July 19th. I ordered on June 12th, message went up the following weekend with a cutoff of the 19th. What's really annoying is he changed my order status to Processing on the 16th.

I will never deal with these guys again and would recommend anybody else stay clear as well... just terrible order handling / service.

I ordered a board and turrets last night from Tube Depot and the order shipped today and will be here on Saturday... that is how you run a business.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sirbuh said:


> DigiTech Luxe incoming.



I just got one a few weeks ago on clearance for dumb cheap  having fun with it so far!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 62237
> 
> 
> I swear to god I'm serious this time.
> I need this guitar. Just gonna stick with baritones.



Finally did it. 

Was hoping to find a used one, but no luck. Sold my AX8 and got a brand-new one.

Gonna get a new tube set for my Mark after this. New set of Tung Sol preamp tubes and Ruby 6L6/EL34s.


----------



## sirbuh

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I just got one a few weeks ago on clearance for dumb cheap  having fun with it so far!



Stumbled upon while creeping the vh forums.
Seems like a potential interesting riff on the eventide era and super cheap, too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ordered a 12ax7 for my f30 since one of em is dead.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> ordered a 12ax7 for my f30 since one of em is dead.


What’d you go with?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> What’d you go with?


trying a jj 12ax7


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> trying a jj 12ax7


Just the standard ECC83S I’m guessing then? They are a great little tube to have on hand for extras too. It can really thicken up a gain stage too if it needs it. I stay away from the long plates due to bad luck with noise issues, but the short plates are usually decent


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Just the standard ECC83S I’m guessing then? They are a great little tube to have on hand for extras too. It can really thicken up a gain stage too if it needs it. I stay away from the long plates due to bad luck with noise issues, but the short plates are usually decent


yeah just a standard ecc83


----------



## DudeManBrother

I wanna be like @KnightBrolaire when I grow up so I got some 12ax7’s too! Went with a few of each, plus a handful of the 9th gen Shuguang’s. Even grabbed some low gain Tung Sol’s because of all the 5751 praise around here the last couple days.



I actually went to Doug’s to get a quad of KT88’s for the Ultra Lead come to think of it and totally forgot to look at power tubes


----------



## Seabeast2000

just kidding...messing around on Sweetwater.


----------



## DudeManBrother

The906 said:


> View attachment 62385
> 
> 
> just kidding...messing around on Sweetwater.


Man that’d be incredible. I couldn’t imagine actually spending double on the amp for a shell and front panel; but it’s fun to dream


----------



## Kyle Jordan

DudeManBrother said:


> Man that’d be incredible. I couldn’t imagine actually spending double on the amp for a shell and front panel; but it’s fun to dream



For that much money, the damn thing needs to have a Flashlight holder and warmer under the power tubes. 

(User supplies their own vibrations with chugs while using.)


----------



## mnemonic

Man I really need to stop putting off tube purchases. Individually they don’t cost much but damn do they add up when you’ve got multiple amps to retube, and when you want an assortment of 12ax7’s to roll through.

Also, do PCB-mounted tube sockets make anyone else nervous? I always feel like one day I’m gonna break a PCB in half. Probably an unfounded fear as many high end amps have had PCB mounted sockets for many years so surely they’ve worked out the kinks.


----------



## mnemonic

oops, double post. 

Every time a post gets to a new page, it gets all funky and either doesn't post, or double-posts.


----------



## DudeManBrother

mnemonic said:


> oops, double post.
> 
> Every time a post gets to a new page, it gets all funky and either doesn't post, or double-posts.


It is annoying with the strange double post glitch going on. 
But yeah; I’ve got around a dozen tube amps to maintain so I feel you on the pain of pre amp tube stock and rolling options  That’s why I like to grab the shuguang and/or JJ’s by the hand full (with my high quality V1 and balanced PI rolling options). The sovteks are another affordable tube but I never seem to get low noise picks. 
With PCB mounted tubes: I usually only have concerns about these when they’re up top with the tubes hanging. That’s a lot of heat being pulled up through that board. I usually install a little fan to help keep things cool for those types. I do wish all power tube spots were chassis mounted though. They seem to have less noise issues and troubles over the years; plus are easier to replace.


----------



## mnemonic

DudeManBrother said:


> It is annoying with the strange double post glitch going on.
> But yeah; I’ve got around a dozen tube amps to maintain so I feel you on the pain of pre amp tube stock and rolling options  That’s why I like to grab the shuguang and/or JJ’s by the hand full (with my high quality V1 and balanced PI rolling options). The sovteks are another affordable tube but I never seem to get low noise picks.
> With PCB mounted tubes: I usually only have concerns about these when they’re up top with the tubes hanging. That’s a lot of heat being pulled up through that board. I usually install a little fan to help keep things cool for those types. I do wish all power tube spots were chassis mounted though. They seem to have less noise issues and troubles over the years; plus are easier to replace.



I think that’s what I need to do, just get a handful of tested shuguang, JJ’s, and maybe some Russian tubes. Maybe next month, that’s what my fun-money will be spent on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought a quartet of Tung Sol pre tubes for my Mk3

Next purchase depends on how much i hate the Jb in the Kenny Hickey sig. If its good...then it's good.  if not then im looking into try a BKP cold sweat or Lundgren M6 in the bridge. 

After that im possibly looking into a Boss GT10.


----------



## Ulvhedin

I just paid my Ibanez RG 20063 puzzle top, so it'll get shipped on Monday. It's one of my bucket list guitars, so I'm super excited to say the least!
Gonna give it a few weeks and see if it needs a pickup change, although I'm pretty sure it does since it's ibz/dmz stuff.

Next up later this month is a RG 2570 silver something rather I'm getting a screaming deal on. Dimarzio loaded, OFR(gonna sell and put the original one back), and ohc. 370$


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bought a quartet of Tung Sol pre tubes for my Mk3
> 
> Next purchase depends on how much i hate the Jb in the Kenny Hickey sig. If its good...then it's good.  if not then im looking into try a BKP cold sweat or Lundgren M6 in the bridge.
> 
> After that im possibly looking into a Boss GT10.



Scratch that.

May actually go whole-hog and get a Helix LT. It has some features the GT10/GT100 doesn't have and I think would be overall better for the 4CM (in my case, the 7CM ) UNLESS someone has any other multi-FX modelers in mind that have stereo FX loops/multiple loops, as well as either external amp switching or really fucking good clean amp modeling. 

Also, make that either the BKP Cold Sweat, Cbomb, or the Lundgren M6. Shit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> May actually go whole-hog and get a Helix LT. It has some features the GT10/GT100 doesn't have and I think would be overall better for the 4CM (in my case, the 7CM ) UNLESS someone has any other multi-FX modelers in mind that have stereo FX loops/multiple loops, as well as either external amp switching or really fucking good clean amp modeling.
> 
> Also, make that either the BKP Cold Sweat, Cbomb, or the Lundgren M6. Shit.


i've been looking for a decent deal on a cold sweat or rebel yell bridge for ages, they just don't pop up used as much as some of the other bkps. 
m6 is the tits for chugs/brootz.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> i've been looking for a decent deal on a cold sweat or rebel yell bridge for ages, they just don't pop up used as much as some of the other bkps.
> m6 is the tits for chugs/brootz.



The M6 is my ideal pickup, but I wanna get a BKP because colored bobbins. 

Then again, I can do like the ToN dudes did and cover their pickups in vinyl tape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The M6 is my ideal pickup, but I wanna get a BKP because colored bobbins.
> 
> Then again, I can do like the ToN dudes did and cover their pickups in vinyl tape.


dude vinyl wraps are the way to go.


----------



## pearl_07

Played one of the Ibanez Premium AZ's yesterday, and the hype is real. Not too keen on spending over $1,200 for an Indonesian-made guitar, but I just might have to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> dude vinyl wraps are the way to go.



Probably the way I'll go. It's gonna look weird having a guitar with real green bobbins, and one that's like.. Covered in a different color of vinyl with no exposed polepieces. 

I'm still on and off. It's like I'm reading more about them and it's like "nah the M6 is too muddy" or "no the Nailbomb won't be crunchy enough" or "Idunno the Cold Sweat might not have the tightness or aggression"


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably the way I'll go. It's gonna look weird having a guitar with real green bobbins, and one that's like.. Covered in a different color of vinyl with no exposed polepieces.
> 
> I'm still on and off. It's like I'm reading more about them and it's like "nah the M6 is too muddy" or "no the Nailbomb won't be crunchy enough" or "Idunno the Cold Sweat might not have the tightness or aggression"


Black Winters?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> Black Winters?



Tried them. Hated them. Way too dark.
Don't know if I got a bad set or the guitar was just REALLY dead, but they were nothing but mud.

EDIT: I'm actually looking at the Painkiller or Rebel Yell now. Fucking hell.


----------



## mnemonic

Lundgren M series da bes


----------



## rokket2005

My experience with the cold sweat was that it is super tight and clear. The only guitar I had it in was a Parker Fly though, so depending on your guitar ymmv.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably the way I'll go. It's gonna look weird having a guitar with real green bobbins, and one that's like.. Covered in a different color of vinyl with no exposed polepieces.
> 
> I'm still on and off. It's like I'm reading more about them and it's like "nah the M6 is too muddy" or "no the Nailbomb won't be crunchy enough" or "Idunno the Cold Sweat might not have the tightness or aggression"


m6 is def not muddy ime.
painkiller is ear rapingly bright and fuzzy in the wrong guitar (at least on the high end). cleans suck ass too. it is aggressive but you pay for that aggression.

Abomb is solid for chugs/brootz, cbomb is prob a bit gnarlier


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm about to just make a fucking thread.  (EDIT: Done )

In the meantime, new pickups and a Helix LT are definitely on lock. Seems like the LT would be a great all-round for FX and amp modeling, compared to the AX8 which was just modeling.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got drunk, sold my goliath, bought a mark 3.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> got drunk, sold my goliath, bought a mark 3.


Don't blame that on the alcohol, K-Bro.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't blame that on the alcohol, K-Bro.


i'm already impulsive, and the booze makes it worse 
honestly wasn't expecting the goliath to sell that quickly, or that i'd win the mk3 auction.


----------



## Milchek

Axe FX III. On the waiting list. Glad I didn't buy the II last year, was very close to and decided to wait a little longer.


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> got drunk, sold my goliath, bought a mark 3.



Everyone getting Mesa's lately is making me want to jump on the band wagon


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Everyone getting Mesa's lately is making me want to jump on the band wagon


ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> ONE OF US ONE OF US



It's officially on the list of amps to get, NFI when it will happen though. I've got to stop buying pedals and ordering Ormsbys for a while xD


----------



## sevenfoxes

Just ordered a Schecter C-1 Platinum. Played one at GC and was very impressed.


----------



## Spicypickles

I feel like everyone should just go ahead and post a Jackson of some sort, and a mesa of some sort. That's what everyone seems to be getting recently.


----------



## conorreich

I'm currently awaiting an emg 81-7 for my h-207. My next purchase is going to be a Peavey 6505 4x12 to match my 6505mh so I can gig.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Spicypickles said:


> I feel like everyone should just go ahead and post a Jackson of some sort, and a mesa of some sort. That's what everyone seems to be getting recently.


Well, i did just buy a Dual Rectifier and a TC-50.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sevenfoxes said:


> Just ordered a Schecter C-1 Platinum. Played one at GC and was very impressed.



As someone about to also get a Schecter again







But seriously, those Plats are awesome. I tried a GC Exclusive one and it looked, sounded, and played amazingly. Since the C-1 shape is one of the only Superstrat shapes I can sit with and enjoy, it was hard not to buy it. 



Spicypickles said:


> I feel like everyone should just go ahead and post a Jackson of some sort, and a mesa of some sort. That's what everyone seems to be getting recently.



Since I was getting impatient with the Kenny Hickey sig, I was *really* close to getting a Jackson DK2S since one popped up. So you're close. 

I got the Mesa down, and am debating on getting a 2nd in the future, though.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Spicypickles said:


> I feel like everyone should just go ahead and post a Jackson of some sort, and a mesa of some sort. That's what everyone seems to be getting recently.




... more like an ESP and Mesa.


----------



## Spicypickles

I’m not bitching. I just grabbed a Jackson as well, and would love to add another Mesa to the stable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well.

I caved. Again. 

Line 6 Helix LT. AMS 4-moth payment plan.


----------



## mnemonic

Just ordered a shit load of parts, for 4 pedals. I ordered from Mouser this time so I could have fancy Vishay resistors, and Wima capacitors.

Side note, chassis mount tube sockets are hard to find here, and I have no idea why. They’re pretty much all PCB mount. Maybe I’m using the wrong search terms.


----------



## USMarine75

Nothing. My wife and I had... _the talk_.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Nothing. My wife and I had... _the talk_.


it's not like you needed any more peaveys anyways


----------



## lurè

Probably a JP2C or a TC-100, i just need to figure out if my IQ is enough for dialing in a decent tone on mark-type amp.
ALso it triggers me so much that the FXLoop and the shred mode are switchable only MIDI and not an with the footswitch (JP2C)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lurè said:


> Probably a JP2C or a TC-100, i just need to figure out if my IQ is enough for dialing in a decent tone on mark-type amp.
> ALso it triggers me so much that the FXLoop and the shred mode are switchable only MIDI and not an with the footswitch (JP2C)



Dialing in a Mark series amp is easier than you think

Input gain maxed
Treble 8 - 10
Don't give a shit about the mids
Bass 0 - 2
Classic V EQ setting on the GEQ
Pull gain
Pull pres to taste 

Just


----------



## Seabeast2000

Right now, I'm sensing an HX FX in Q3/Q4 of CY18.


----------



## lurè

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dialing in a Mark series amp is easier than you think
> 
> Input gain maxed
> Treble 8 - 10
> Don't give a shit about the mids
> Bass 0 - 2
> Classic V EQ setting on the GEQ
> Pull gain
> Pull pres to taste
> 
> Just


Thanks, I've also heard that the JP2-C is more user friendly than other mark amps.
The TC would definitely be the easiest choice and has a footswitchable FX loop, but the gas for the jp2-c is strong.


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> Just ordered a shit load of parts, for 4 pedals. I ordered from Mouser this time so I could have fancy Vishay resistors, and Wima capacitors.
> 
> Side note, chassis mount tube sockets are hard to find here, and I have no idea why. They’re pretty much all PCB mount. Maybe I’m using the wrong search terms.



Yeah it seems like some stuff you are just better off ordering from tube specific places  Valvestorm and Tube Depot both ship quickly 

I'm off to grab a center punch and get the turret board put together for my amp.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's not like you needed any more peaveys anyways



I think the Koa Infinity was the backbreaker lol.







But at least I did grab a One Control Orange for $70 last week... so I'm not going completely cold turkey here.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Just ordered a shit load of parts, for 4 pedals. I ordered from Mouser this time so I could have fancy Vishay resistors, and Wima capacitors.
> 
> Side note, chassis mount tube sockets are hard to find here, and I have no idea why. They’re pretty much all PCB mount. Maybe I’m using the wrong search terms.





technomancer said:


> Yeah it seems like some stuff you are just better off ordering from tube specific places  Valvestorm and Tube Depot both ship quickly
> 
> I'm off to grab a center punch and get the turret board put together for my amp.



Yeah, I always had to get specific tube amp parts from places that specialize in tube amp parts.... places like Ted Weber, Tube Depot, Metro Amps, etc....

I actually got an unexpected extra job for the summer, lol. Great for more money, bad for actually spending the money. I still have the parts to build a few more pedals (like the VH4), but just haven't had the motivation to do them. I have been playing the Axe-FX more lately than pedals. I did install a set of Modern Fluence pickups in one guitar, so thinking about a set of Classics for a different guitar. Still thinking abut a Jet City also.... But like you said... one thing that sucks about having a lot of tube amps... is retube time...


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

lurè said:


> Thanks, I've also heard that the JP2-C is more user friendly than other mark amps.
> The TC would definitely be the easiest choice and has a footswitchable FX loop, but the gas for the jp2-c is strong.



Yes and no. The JP2C is easier for the first time Mark fan as it is set up more like a traditional amp from the control layout... what you see is what you get... the no part comes in when you realize the tone controls are still functioning pre-preamp gain (not post like in most other amps Marshalls, PV5150, etc)... so they have a big impact on how much gain you can get and how it is dialed in tight/loose... ie increasing the treble ups the lead channel gain too... and that's what the graphic eq is for to further shape the tone post-preamp gain. Also for the Mark series purist, the removal and set internalization of some of the controls (like Lead Master pot) cause catastrophic agony because if they want or were used to tweaking this control to their liking, it is gone (actually preset with a resistor on the pcb).

The JP2C is a killer amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Also for the Mark series purist, the removal and set internalization of some of the controls (like Lead Master pot) cause catastrophic agony because if they want or were used to tweaking this control to their liking, it is gone (actually preset with a resistor on the pcb).



Makes me wonder if Mesa can install some new pots or some sort to make these tweakable again.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Also for the Mark series purist, the removal and set internalization of some of the controls (like Lead Master pot) cause catastrophic agony because if they want or were used to tweaking this control to their liking, it is gone (actually preset with a resistor on the pcb).
> 
> The JP2C is a killer amp.



When Mesa brought out the V and it had no separate Gain/Volume and Lead Drive, I walked away. 

There may have been no other design decision related to gear that has infuriated me more than that. 

I like how they've implemented the concept in the JP-2C. (When I read that they did this, I considered buying a new Mesa amp for the first time in several years.) That said, I would strongly prefer separate Gain and Lead Drive controls.


----------



## stevexc

Looks like a PedalPCB Module8 digital modulation pedal might be next on my build list. Looks like a fun one!


----------



## Shask

I have not got to play a JP-2C, but just the size of the output transformer puts it at the top of the list of amps I would consider if I were buying a large tube amp. You know that amp has to have some depth chunk with that type of OT.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I may have pre ordered something. This SW card will be the death of me.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Makes me wonder if Mesa can install some new pots or some sort to make these tweakable again.



I think they can only pack so many features in to these amps. Some times different knobs/modes etc clash with each other and can cause problems at different settings... like oscillations etc... so maybe they just want it set in a "safe" zone so no one complains that their amp makes weirds noises at certain extreme settings. For what it is, they pack a ton of stuff in to these small boxes.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Shask said:


> I have not got to play a JP-2C, but just the size of the output transformer puts it at the top of the list of amps I would consider if I were buying a large tube amp. You know that amp has to have some depth chunk with that type of OT.



It does. 

Right up there with the OG Marks. 






I think you'll dig it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wizard of Ozz said:


> I think they can only pack so many features in to these amps. Some times different knobs/modes etc clash with each other and can cause problems at different settings... like oscillations etc... so maybe they just want it set in a "safe" zone so no one complains that their amp makes weirds noises at certain extreme settings. For what it is, they pack a ton of stuff in to these small boxes.


 
Well that makes sense then. Just thought it would be interesting to have some mini pots that could be installed and that could control those features.

But they still seem to be killer. I don't really adjust the lead controls on my Mark III much. They're set-and-forget.



Wizard of Ozz said:


> It does.
> 
> Right up there with the OG Marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll dig it.



You put that Mark IV away right fucking now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dp


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well that makes sense then. Just thought it would be interesting to have some mini pots that could be installed and that could control those features.
> 
> But they still seem to be killer. I don't really adjust the lead controls on my Mark III much. They're set-and-forget.



Yep. +1000000

Once I dial them in they stay there. Movement is under penalty of death. People are like "oh knobs... lets move them... nah. Touch them and die."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Yep. +1000000
> 
> Once I dial them in they stay there. Movement is under penalty of death. People are like "oh knobs... lets move them... nah. Touch them and die."


Shit, if I could, I'd Loctite the pots and leave it there permanently. 

It's weird, because with other amps I'd usually twiddle the knobs and EQs and try to find sounds.

But with the Mark III, I'm leaving it as is. Found a tone I love, and NEVER touch the EQs.  Only knob I touch is lead gain to compensate for different pickup outputs. 

Also, the Kenny came in today.
And it's a fucking keeper.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

While I'm making up my mind about 60w amps, I've decided I need a Revv G3 pedal in my life, and the Amptweaker FAT Metal. Everyone raves about the Revv so it's gotta be solid, and I also want some cold tremolo and greasy scum tones. Then I'll probably unload a bunch of pedals I never touch. 

I recently picked up a VFE Focus; best OD I've ever used. I don't lose almost any bass and it still stays tight. It's better for me than the Horizon Devices OD, Airis Brutal, and Pro Tones Merrow and Loomis OD. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gravy Train

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, the Kenny came in today.
> And it's a fucking keeper.



Going to post an NGD?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I recently picked up a VFE Focus; best OD I've ever used. I don't lose almost any bass and it still stays tight. It's better for me than the Horizon Devices OD, Airis Brutal, and Pro Tones Merrow and Loomis OD. Highly recommended.


The Focus is pretty rad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gravy Train said:


> Going to post an NGD?



I tend to not do NGDs very often, but since I like this guitar so much, even with it's flaws, i'm debating on it.


----------



## Anquished

I'd like to get a Kemper. I've started saving up for one now but my rate of saving is so slow that I'll probably see a guitar that I want but don't need.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Already need a new pickup for the Schecter. Sounds like the stock JB is microphonic. Which sucks because it's the first time i ever liked a JB


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Already need a new pickup for the Schecter. Sounds like the stock JB is microphonic. Which sucks because it's the first time i ever liked a JB



Wax is cheap, you could always try re-potting it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Wax is cheap, you could always try re-potting it



I debated on it, but i do wanna try another pickup in it. Wanted to try one of Elysian's deals in it. If not it gives me an excuse to buy a Suhr Aldrich again.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm going to purchase a sweet new 5-string bass in the next few days or so once I make my final decision on which one
Looking forward to learning a somewhat new instrument and also getting one step closer to producing complete mixes by myself


----------



## stevexc

Well, building a new pedal is on hold for a while, but I do have enough cash scrounged away from the sale of my OD-3 to purchase something cheap. Gonna hit up the nearby L&M on my lunch break and see what they have used, and if there's nothing interesting I might be coming home with a Zoom B1on.


----------



## Shask

stevexc said:


> Well, building a new pedal is on hold for a while, but I do have enough cash scrounged away from the sale of my OD-3 to purchase something cheap. Gonna hit up the nearby L&M on my lunch break and see what they have used, and if there's nothing interesting I might be coming home with a Zoom B1on.


I have the G1on and the B1on. Great little practice devices!


----------



## stevexc

Shask said:


> I have the G1on and the B1on. Great little practice devices!


Glad to hear an endorsement! I'm mostly gonna be using it for the modulation effects as part of my pedalboard as I finetune what I want to get out of my sound, until I can justify more higher-end dedicated stompboxes. The other features are just icing on the cake.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I tend to not do NGDs very often, but since I like this guitar so much, even with it's flaws, i'm debating on it.



Do it!!! I’m one of the kings of never posting an NGD. Tryin to fix that. Motivate me!!!


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I debated on it, but i do wanna try another pickup in it. Wanted to try one of Elysian's deals in it. If not it gives me an excuse to buy a Suhr Aldrich again.



Any excuse will do  Besides, Aldrich > JB anyways


----------



## stevexc

Actually got what I said I was gonna get for once.







Don't think it'll be a permanent fixture on my pedalboard but it'll be a cool toy to play around with at absolute worst.


----------



## oniduder

bought a 6505+ combo converted into a head, nice and CHEAP!!!!, loves it, didn't realize that the combo had an LED feature

oh well

this was my next gear purchase, duh

bye


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Any excuse will do  Besides, Aldrich > JB anyways



Yup, in my experience it fixed a lot of problems with the JB.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a BYOC swede kit. I guess I'll try assembling a pedal since it's cheaper than buying an mij hm2 or a throne torcher


----------



## Aso

Put my deposit down for the just announced PoweredByOmega Iridium Amp. Single channel high gain amp and mine will have KT77s. They are going to match it to the Omega cabs I already have.


----------



## narad

Aso said:


> Put my deposit down for the just announced PoweredByOmega Iridium Amp. Single channel high gain amp and mine will have KT77s. They are going to match it to the Omega cabs I already have.



Interesting...how much is that guy? Is it still a KSR collaboration like the Obsidian?


----------



## Aso

narad said:


> Interesting...how much is that guy? Is it still a KSR collaboration like the Obsidian?



This one is hand-wired point to point construction so I don't think Kyle / KSR is involved. They are less than 2k for the base version.

Supposed to be done end of August.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## sirbuh

Picked up a Gibson Les Paul Studio "Shred" because of reasons.


----------



## Bearitone

How do you guys learn about limited runs of guitars? I feel like every time there’s a limited run of a guitar through something like the axe palace, ams, etc... I’m always too late.

Is it just advertised in their email subscriptions?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kindsage said:


> How do you guys learn about limited runs of guitars? I feel like every time there’s a limited run of a guitar through something like the axe palace, ams, etc... I’m always too late.
> 
> Is it just advertised in their email subscriptions?



Facebook announcements usually. 

Also, looking at new toobs for my Mark III. Thanks to a bunch of suggestions, gonna try using all Ruby BSTR 6L6s in this sumbitch.

After that... WAY after that, I'll finally get a Mark IV. 

And one of these to hold all the amps.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got pissed off and bought some 12ax7s for my f30. swapping the power tubes and one of the preamp tubes didn't get rid of the weird volume drops, so I'm changing out the others. 
also got a set of devin townsend fluences and some dunable grizzly pickups to test later.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ESP E-II Mystique (2014) Marine Blue.
Just purchased it (used) and I love it, however, I discovered it has a few uneven frets. Currently being looked at by a tech, hope to have it in my possession again in a few weeks.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> got pissed off and bought some 12ax7s for my f30. swapping the power tubes and one of the preamp tubes didn't get rid of the weird volume drops, so I'm changing out the others.
> also got a set of devin townsend fluences and some dunable grizzly pickups to test later.


You might want to pull the chassis and check for cold solder joints on the power tube sockets if you replaced the power tubes already; and do the chopstick poke-around. Usually can find whatever is causing the dropout like that. Sometimes it’s the LDR’s too, but I’m not sure if the F30 has them or relays.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Here’s my Tremoverb Combo I grabbed this weekend. I decided to build a lightweight pine head shell. Just got done and I’m happy with how it came out. I installed some small neo magnets to hold the grill on, so preamp tube swapping will be a breeze. 

It sure beats lugging the 90+ pound combo. It’s like 2” of solid birch ply in this cab. I picked up casters for it today when I grabbed the pine for the head. I will grab more ply to seal the back of the cab, and either make a face plate for the top like the classic Bogner cabs, or redo the whole face with black grill cloth. It’s a great sounding cab though, I like the V30’s in it paired with my C90 1x12. Sounds massive. Such a tight bass response for a Recto, it’s insane.


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> got pissed off and bought some 12ax7s for my f30. swapping the power tubes and one of the preamp tubes didn't get rid of the weird volume drops, so I'm changing out the others.
> also got a set of devin townsend fluences and some dunable grizzly pickups to test later.


Many times weird volume fluxuations are caused by dirty contacts. Clean every jack on the amp with Deoxit, or even just a Q-Tip with rubbing alcohol. Clean every jack, every tube socket (the holes where the tubes plug in), and every pot. The Effects Loop jacks especially.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Gone against all logic (I really should upgrade my PodHD for some tours I've got later this year), and ended up getting a new 7 String, hopefully will be here by the end of the week. 

I nearly went full custom on a aristides, or Mayo - but saw this deal pop up and couldn't resist. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## stevexc

I'm thinking a Katana head to replace my VKII. Want something smaller and more portable and quieter, which this happens to be plus more flexible in general. I'm also falling out of love with the VKII in general - the lead channel just isn't cutting it for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And one of these to hold all the amps.



Ended up getting a 3-shelf unit.

May regret this if I get more than 3 amps.


----------



## rokket2005

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up getting a 3-shelf unit.
> 
> May regret this if I get more than 3 amps.


I've got a 4 shelf that I keep 5 amps on plus a bass amp. I have three more amps that I rarely use cause they're not on the shelf, but I don't really have space for another shelf. feelsbad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> I've got a 4 shelf that I keep 5 amps on plus a bass amp. I have three more amps that I rarely use cause they're not on the shelf, but I don't really have space for another shelf. feelsbad



I'll probably in the same situation. I only really use 2 out of my current 3 amps, and the 4th one I plan on getting (a Mark IV) will be one of those top-used amps, so i think I'll be fine.

I'm hoping I can find some kinda 3-amp switcher. Something like the Headbone, Metro Head Master, or Weber 2-Head, but with a 3rd input.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

You could get a tripler, but you'd need a cab for each amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You could get a tripler, but you'd need a cab for each amp.


yeeeaaahno. 

As badass as that sounds, I'm looking to keep things compact.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll probably in the same situation. I only really use 2 out of my current 3 amps, and the 4th one I plan on getting (a Mark IV) will be one of those top-used amps, so i think I'll be fine.
> 
> I'm hoping I can find some kinda 3-amp switcher. Something like the Headbone, Metro Head Master, or Weber 2-Head, but with a 3rd input.


Ampete 444 might be what you're looking for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Ampete 444 might be what you're looking for.



Just looked it up. Seems like it's perfect for what I need. I wonder what the pri-


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just looked it up. Seems like it's perfect for what I need. I wonder what the pri-


Yeah, you might as well get the 88S at that price anyway. There'll always be more amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually just found something that does what I want. 

http://www.delisleguitar.com/shop/de-lisle-amp-speaker-selector-v2/

It not only switches between 4 amps, but 4 speakers as well.

I'm hoping I can find more, but this'll probably do what I want.

EDIT: They sell an even cheaper and simpler one. Perfect.

http://www.delisleguitar.com/shop/de-lisle-amp-speaker-selector-v1/

I'llll go ahead and put these in the "save for later" category.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp i bought the jackson gus g sig. the star gas was too great.


----------



## maggotspawn

Another Digitech Drop pedal for my C rig.


----------



## rexbinary

I had been eyeing a $99 OCD blem, then I was notified of the limited edition black version from Chicago Music Exchange so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

These AMT X-Lead tube preamps look kinda interesting (though the form factor is awful looking). Wonder if they are making a Fender version.


----------



## Thrashman

Just put another Aristides order in, looking at getting the HD Apex preamp pedal as well when it's released. 

Also still looking for a suitable pedalboard+case for my ax8 so I can finalize my pedalboard rig (ax8+Precision Drive and 2 exp pedals on top with a wireless and a SD powerstage 170 mounted underneath it)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mesa Mark IV for sure. Saving my pennies.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Something like this


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> Picked up a Gibson Les Paul Studio "Shred" because of reasons.


I forgot how much fun short scales can be.


----------



## Kaura

Depending on if I successfully manage to swap the pickup on my Fender Mustang then I'm definitely going to get a pair of BKP Sinners on my upcoming one.


----------



## rokket2005

I hadn't bought an overdrive pedal in like 8 years, but I slipped and ordered a Jackson Audio Prism. woops


----------



## neuk01642

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


Got a custom multi scale 8 coming early next year from Waghorn in Bristol UK. I've got to clear some CC space but eying up maybe buying a ADA MP1 although I hear rumblings of a Fortin rack mount preamp so might start saving pennies for that.


----------



## Shask

rokket2005 said:


> I hadn't bought an overdrive pedal in like 8 years, but I slipped and ordered a Jackson Audio Prism. woops


You can never have too many.


----------



## mnemonic

I need a new dc-dc boost converter for a tube pedal I have built, since the £5 one I bought on eBay drop-shipped from China detonated itself dramatically.




I have my doubts that capacitor was actually rated for 400 volts. I was only pulling 330 volts from it.

Anyone have any recommendations? There’s some nixie power supply boards on eBay that look good, but generally only go up to about 200 to 280 volts from a 12 volt input. I was hoping to do at least 300 volts.

I might just get the same one again, maybe it was a fluke.


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> I need a new dc-dc boost converter for a tube pedal I have built, since the £5 one I bought on eBay drop-shipped from China detonated itself dramatically.
> 
> View attachment 62866
> 
> 
> I have my doubts that capacitor was actually rated for 400 volts. I was only pulling 330 volts from it.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations? There’s some nixie power supply boards on eBay that look good, but generally only go up to about 200 to 280 volts from a 12 volt input. I was hoping to do at least 300 volts.
> 
> I might just get the same one again, maybe it was a fluke.



Oooof... not sure of a good off the shelf product to go to for this. You might be better getting a power transformer and then using a rectifier to convert to DC like you would in a full tube amp.


----------



## mnemonic

technomancer said:


> Oooof... not sure of a good off the shelf product to go to for this. You might be better getting a power transformer and then using a rectifier to convert to DC like you would in a full tube amp.



That will probably be plan B, since it will be physically much larger and won’t fit in my enclosure. 

It seems that the options are all cheap Chinese boards like the one I have, and they all have their quirks. Though I’ve seen plenty of examples of this exact board used for B+, so I’m hoping it was just a fluke. It did work for about 15 minutes until it died, though there was some high frequency occillation and some low frequency noise that sounded like a light ‘wooshing’ sound. I’m tempted to say the low frequency thing was a power issue because it became a lot less apparent (but still there) with a different 12v supply. 

I’ve read this board can get a bit squirrelly with a low load and people have had good results by using a dropping resistor first in series, and a cap to ground for bleeding off high frequency ripple. I’ll try that next.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I need a new dc-dc boost converter for a tube pedal I have built, since the £5 one I bought on eBay drop-shipped from China detonated itself dramatically.
> 
> View attachment 62866
> 
> 
> I have my doubts that capacitor was actually rated for 400 volts. I was only pulling 330 volts from it.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations? There’s some nixie power supply boards on eBay that look good, but generally only go up to about 200 to 280 volts from a 12 volt input. I was hoping to do at least 300 volts.
> 
> I might just get the same one again, maybe it was a fluke.


Damn, that is crazy. I don't know if I have ever seen a cap pop open like a can of biscuits before, lol.

Can you just repair that board? Do you think it would still work if you replaced the 2 Electrolytic caps with higher quality caps?


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> Damn, that is crazy. I don't know if I have ever seen a cap pop open like a can of biscuits before, lol.
> 
> Can you just repair that board? Do you think it would still work if you replaced the 2 Electrolytic caps with higher quality caps?



Probably can, I think the board is using lead free solder since I had to turn my iron up pretty hot to desolder the remains of that cap.

But as I don’t know why it blew (I guess it could just as easily be a bad cap as a problem with something else), and as the board was only £5, I just ordered another. I may pick up some caps at some point and try to salvage it though.

The cap I think was just for filtering so maybe it was an ESR thing.

Someone on diyaudio traced it and drew a schematic:

https://imgur.com/Q7ZyC2M

The cap that blew would be C5 on this schematic. (C4, etc are omitted on my board as I didn’t need bi-polar power).


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Probably can, I think the board is using lead free solder since I had to turn my iron up pretty hot to desolder the remains of that cap.
> 
> But as I don’t know why it blew (I guess it could just as easily be a bad cap as a problem with something else), and as the board was only £5, I just ordered another. I may pick up some caps at some point and try to salvage it though.
> 
> The cap I think was just for filtering so maybe it was an ESR thing.
> 
> Someone on diyaudio traced it and drew a schematic:
> 
> https://imgur.com/Q7ZyC2M
> 
> The cap that blew would be C5 on this schematic. (C4, etc are omitted on my board as I didn’t need bi-polar power).


Usually power supplies have a resistor after that cap, so maybe that has something to do with it, like you said above. If you disconnected the load, or it wasn't as consistent as you think, in terms of ohms, then this might have an issue... kind of like a tube amp with no speaker plugged in. A dropping resistor might help stabilize it. I also agree with the cap mod you mentioned for high frequency noise. Modding this board might be your best bet. I am sure they left off the extra protections for such a cheap board.


----------



## cwhitey2

KnightBrolaire said:


> ... and some dunable grizzly pickups to test later.


Let me know what you think of those bad boys! I have been wanting to try their pup's


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cwhitey2 said:


> Let me know what you think of those bad boys! I have been wanting to try their pup's


it'll be a while before I get to testing them, there's a looot of pickups that I need to test first


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

KnightBrolaire said:


> it'll be a while before I get to testing them, there's a looot of pickups that I need to test first



Ok... I gotta ask... are you using alligator clips, some sort of quick connector to swap in and out all those pickups? Otherwise you have to be one of the most patient people I've ever met. The amount of time to set-up and break-down the guitars and soldering would drive me nuts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Ok... I gotta ask... are you using alligator clips, some sort of quick connector to swap in and out all those pickups? Otherwise you have to be one of the most patient people I've ever met. The amount of time to set-up and break-down the guitars and soldering would drive me nuts.


nope just soldering. takes me about 5 min to fully swap a pickup. It takes me longer to heat up my soldering iron and swap the pickup ring over than it does to solder or tune back up.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

KnightBrolaire said:


> nope just soldering. takes me about 5 min to fully swap a pickup. It takes me longer to heat up my soldering iron and swap the pickup ring over than it does to solder or tune back up.



A tip of the hat to you sir. I could never go thru that many. 

I think your user subtitle should be "Pickupwhoricus Americanus"  

I applaud that patience... truly as I like reading your reviews on the different ones you've tried.


----------



## Flick

Pulled the trigger on a Fortin Zuul to gate my JP2C. Probably going to pick up a Boss tuner as well so I can use the key input of the Zuul. I’ve also been looking at adding a clean boost. The shred switch on the JP2C is definitely a clean boost but does not have any knobs to dial it in.


----------



## StevenC

One of these is on the radar in a big way:






Also I bought a new guitar with actives (NGD incoming) so probably a set of these:


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

These are being delivered today. Cheap bass setup for bedroom recordings.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Looks like I have a Jackson SL2H sold. Even if this deal falls through, I'm trading it in. The money/trade in will be for this:







https://www.espguitars.com/products/20399-ec-1008-evertune?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars

I've been planning on a custom 8 string but have too many ideas and unknowns kicking around in my head. The main thing is trying to decide if I want to go with a highly custom 8 string or an Aristides 080. The Evertune is one of the major sticking points. Buying the EC is a cheaper alternative that will let me get hands on and long term ideas an opinions going. 



StevenC said:


> One of these is on the radar in a big way:



This looks cool and I'm digging the YT demos I'm seeing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StevenC

Kyle Jordan said:


> This looks cool and I'm digging the YT demos I'm seeing. Thanks for sharing.


Local store is getting one in soon and I'm hoping to pick it up.


----------



## Aso

I ordered a MASF Possessed today. Been looking for a delay pedal.


----------



## pearl_07

Snagged one of these off eBay for significantly less than what they go for normally. I broke out my old ADA MP-1 3.666 mod and after running that through my Mark V's power section, I couldn't resist getting a power amp for the rack again. Massive stereo rig here I come


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Ordered a Type 85 but after further consideration I am going to return it and get this instead.


----------



## couverdure

I ordered a Mooer 001 "Gas Station" preamp pedal from Amazon because I wasn't feeling satisfied with the amp sim tones I've tried no matter how much tweaks I've made, and I wanted something affordable that I could use for any situation like recording or gigging. I also fell in love with the tone of Diezel amps, and this is probably the cheapest option I could find for that kind of sound.

GAS Station indeed.


----------



## Anquished

Damn me and my gumtree browsing habits... 

I bought an Ibanez S8 which is due to arrive today. I saw it as a cool opportunity to use it as a modding platform. 






I'm planning on swapping out the pickups to BKP Blackdogs, changing out the majority of the components for upgrades and doing a green swirl pattern on the body like this:




I'll make sure to take pictures when it happens.


----------



## Nhoj

Zoom G9N


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> nope just soldering. takes me about 5 min to fully swap a pickup. It takes me longer to heat up my soldering iron and swap the pickup ring over than it does to solder or tune back up.



Have you not considered the Duncan Liberator?
I wouldn't do it since I'm switching on multiple guitars but you use the same ones for your tests so it seems like it would save you heat up time and solder.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Have you not considered the Duncan Liberator?
> I wouldn't do it since I'm switching on multiple guitars but you use the same ones for your tests so it seems like it would save you heat up time and solder.


I'm not spending 30$ on screw down connectors attached to a volume pot. It really wouldn't save me much time. Detuning/tuning and swapping the pickups into the pickup rings takes longer than anything else. Soldering is about a 30sec job once the iron is hot (which takes like maybe a min).


----------



## feraledge

See you all again in 5-6 months.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally scored one of these super cheap! 1989 USA Peavey Generation in marble grey finish. The neck isn't as heavily flamed as others I've seen, but it is in excellent+ condition, plays incredibly well with low action, and just sounds killer!


----------



## Vyn

Thought I'd review where this was at from April:



Vyn said:


> So, the following is on the way, in no particular order:
> 
> - Randall Thrasher 120w Head and matching 4x100w *Check, sounds killer*
> - Jackson Pro Series RR3 (Irovory, black binding, gold hardware) *Couldn't gel with it in the end, didn't do an NGD. Long story short it turns out I use the 24th fret as a hard visual reference point when soloing and couldn't deal with 22 frets.*
> - Jackson RRXT24-7 (Back-up live 7 for now) *Was on order in January, Fender Australia were unable to give an ETA as there was a massive restructure for Australian distribution. Ended up canceling the order.*
> - Ormsby Hypemachine GTR (Trans-purple flame top) *Have ordered and paid! Rumblings are that production for Ru 6 will be in September and delivery is usually up to 4 weeks after that so should see it this year!*
> - Peavey 6505+ head *I need to stop buying random gear, really need to get onto this one!*
> 
> There's probably some shit I've forgotten about that will turn up in the mail. It's been a crazy month and a half...



Other stuff in the works/waiting on delivery:
- Ormsby Goliath GTR 6 w/ custom finish. Just waiting for invoice and shipping 
- Ormsby Metal V 7 in Beto Blue
- Horizon Devices Apex Preamp (Because shamless HD fan)
- Revv G3
- Two Notes Captor 16ohm
- Couple of SM57s & stands
- Seymour Duncan Powerstage
- ...More Black Winters...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

-------------------------------------------------

The plan to get an Aristides 070 at my girlfriend's suggesting has been cancelled for the foreseeable future. The girlfriend was greatly disappointed but a guitar's looks aren't everything so I just can't justify getting one given my set of specs which are fairly basic (or at least easy to come by elsewhere at a much cheaper cost). I've been really happy with my Keith Merrow Schecters so I'm either getting a a new KM-7 MK-III, a 3rd KM-7 MK-II, or a Banshee Elite 7 as my main guitar.

I have something else absolutely delicious in the works too but it's going to take a while. There will most definitely be a NGD/Review on it when the time comes. IT'S A SECRET...

Meanwhile, I'm getting rid of my Agile Legacy 727 because of the TOM bridge which I have been unable to "jive" with. It's going to be replaced with something from Schecter or Solar most likely. I've been looking at Jericho Guitars but they don't really have anything at the moment that seems like a good option for me but we'll see what they roll out in the next few months.

Also, I'm selling my Washburn Solar 17ETC. It's a great guitar but the 25.5" scale has just been too cramped for me. It will be replaced either an EverTune'd Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid C-7 or PT-7, a Schecter KM-7 MK-I (undecided on color), or the Solar A1.7BOP.

And lastly, I'm likely selling my tribal red Agile Septor 727 due to the thickness of the neck (present on most of the non-Elite/Pro Septor models). I may keep it as a beater/travel guitar since it will be the cheapest guitar I own at that point. This going to get replaced with a runner-up from any of the above groups.

So yeah, 1 new guitar already purchased and a possible 4 upcoming. 

-------------------------------------------------

My Agile Intrepid Pro is still in need of a pickup swap. Probably getting a BKP Impulse set this year for that.

Strongly considering getting rid of my BKP Juggernaut set in my oceanburst Agile Septor Pro 727. The Guitarmory Polaris set I have in another guitar sounds better in all of the right ways to nullify the need for the Juggernaut set. They are a great set of pickups otherwise but would probably be better suited to a guitar not made of mahogany (all of my soapbar-routed guitars are mahogany unfortunately).

-------------------------------------------------

Waiting for the Fractal FC-12 foot controller to be released for purchase for the Axe-Fx III.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Soya

After finally demoing one over the weekend, I'm about 90% sure I'll be picking up a powered Kemper. It's just too good.


----------



## mnemonic

Anyone used one of these Orange tube testers? I kind of want one, and I can’t find anything else under $1,000.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about selling my kemper and some other stuff so I can grab that tasty jericho explorer/a ruby red sparkle elita.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Mark IV is still on the cards, but for after that, I'm considering some Explorer-rific options...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mark IV is still on the cards, but for after that, I'm considering some Explorer-rific options...


I see your explorers and raise you more explorers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I see your explorers and raise you more explorers



I'd honestly love to get that Jericho. Longer-scale Explorers are bae.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd honestly love to get that Jericho. Longer-scale Explorers are bae.


It's nice to see explorers that aren't 24.75". I wish they'd gone with a bit longer like 26.5" or even 28", but hell, anything's better than 24.75" imo. Otherwise it's got damn near perfect specs for my tastes. same with that ruby sparkle elita. OH LAWWWD
sparkle-check
reverse headstock-check
explorer- check
longer than 24.75" scale- check
hot af- check


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Hmmm... could be...


----------



## PunkBillCarson

This:


----------



## NorCal_Val

Finally!!!!!


----------



## narad

Probably no one here cares about this one but:


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Probably no one here cares about this one but:


Is this a good platform for an Apex?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Is this a good platform for an Apex?



Not sure yet. Fingers-crossed that Ola will do a demo with the apex and the Rectifier power amp vs. with the Glaswerks power amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Probably no one here cares about this one but:


what is that, some dad rock dumble clone?


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> what is that, some dad rock dumble clone?



It's like 3-4 dad rock dumble clones in one. 70s/80s/90s mode +/- HRM. So you can imagine my expression when I have to sit around here and listen to guys NAD their 5150s/Rectos/Randalls and say, "The clean channel is really good!"


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> Is this a good platform for an Apex?


OMG, I'm dying. Limited Edition Apex only.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> It's like 3-4 dad rock dumble clones in one. 70s/80s/90s mode +/- HRM. So you can imagine my expression when I have to sit around here and listen to guys NAD their 5150s/Rectos/Randalls and say, "The clean channel is really good!"


the swiss army knife of dad rock toanz


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> the swiss army knife of dad rock toanz



And yet in the dad rock space there's still a need to get a overdrive reverb type amp, and a steel string singer for the bigger cleans, so ...man, it's pricey. Sucks...I was fine with my Engls and JP-2Cs and Bogners, but then I watched 400 hours of That Pedal Show, and now this is happening.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> And yet in the dad rock space there's still a need to get a overdrive reverb type amp, and a steel string singer for the bigger cleans, so ...man, it's pricey. Sucks...I was fine with my Engls and JP-2Cs and Bogners, but then I watched 400 hours of That Pedal Show, and now this is happening.


He who watches dad rock videos should look to it that he himself does not become a dad rocker- Nietzsche


----------



## prlgmnr

In related Dad-rock areas, it's time I had an AC30.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I think a 28.3" Ovation will be in my future.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> In related Dad-rock areas, it's time I had an AC30.


AC30s get somewhat brutal if you can crank em a bit. I do love how jangly and snarly they can be.


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> In related Dad-rock areas, it's time I had an AC30.



Buy this one:
https://reverb.com/item/11967338-vo...y-ac30-uk-handwired-2x12-tube-combo-amplifier

It's haunting me but I imagine shipping to Tokyo would be like $600. Still cheaper than their price here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so
I haven't fully decided on what I'm getting next. After the Mark IV.
I was set on a Solar on Snakebyte.
But now I'm considering a cab.

I was checking out clips, and TBH I'm surprised I dig the Engl E412 Pro over most other cabs I've heard.






That or a Carvin Legacy 4x12. Both are in the same realm. Big thick AF cabs loaded with V30s. 






Only thing is I'd need to paint the shitty brown inside.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

narad said:


> Probably no one here cares about this one but:



Interested to here you opine on this acquisition. I got into a boisterous debate with someone form the “TheDadRockPage” that swore up and down his Glaswerks SDO would hang with an Engl SE for modern high gain... and I knew for certain he used to own the Engl SE... so I’d love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## technomancer

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Interested to here you opine on this acquisition. I got into a boisterous debate with someone form the “TheDadRockPage” that swore up and down his Glaswerks SDO would hang with an Engl SE for modern high gain... and I knew for certain he used to own the Engl SE... so I’d love to hear your thoughts.



Would be hilarious to see a death metal clip done on one of those


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so
> I haven't fully decided on what I'm getting next. After the Mark IV.



Good... good... priorities in order.  



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was set on a Solar on Snakebyte.
> I was checking out clips, and TBH I'm surprised I dig the Engl E412 Pro over most other cabs I've head.
> 
> That or a Carvin Legacy 4x12. Only thing is I'd need to paint the shitty brown inside.



The Engl gets my vote... or maybe a Bogner UberKab.

The Carvin =


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

technomancer said:


> Would be hilarious to see a death metal clip done on one of those



Loose fit Sansabelt limited tan dress slacks optional... but yeah, same “rockers” who think the Stones are heavy AF... and still call Sabbath devil music.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i feel like the only way to counteract the idea of playing br00tz on a dad rock amp is to play eric clapton/ SRV/stones riffs poorly with a "metal" amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> i feel like the only way to counteract the idea of playing br00tz on a dad rock amp is to play eric clapton/ SRV/stones riffs poorly with a "metal" amp



I mean Eric Clapton and SRV played Soldano SLOs, and those can get pretty br00tz. And Stones were one of the first Mesa/Boogie endorsees.
I know, it's a reach.




Wizard of Ozz said:


> Good... good... priorities in order.
> 
> 
> 
> The Engl gets my vote... or maybe a Bogner UberKab.
> 
> The Carvin =



Hey, I'm not passing up that fucking amp. 

And I mean, I know I'm going nearly strictly off YT vids, but the engl sounds right. It's got the evilness to it, and it doesn't seem to be as hard to dial in as the Mesa cab... dialing in a cab, what the fuck. 

Not a fan of Carvin's audio gear?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean Eric Clapton and SRV played Soldano SLOs, and those can get pretty br00tz. And Stones were one of the first Mesa/Boogie endorsees.
> I know, it's a reach.


 I'm going to go do blues/country gigs with a randall satan. nothing says hail satan like some good ole robert johnson/delta blues.


----------



## narad

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Interested to here you opine on this acquisition. I got into a boisterous debate with someone form the “TheDadRockPage” that swore up and down his Glaswerks SDO would hang with an Engl SE for modern high gain... and I knew for certain he used to own the Engl SE... so I’d love to hear your thoughts.



I don't believe him at all, but I can do that comparison when it arrives. Will be a few months -- it's currently getting the true dadrock suede + vox grillcloth conversion. I mean, I guess it depends on what he meant by hang -- some of the HRM stuff does sound really gainy to me, but there isn't enough control over the mids to get crushing like the SE. Maybe he had a dumble-modified Engl SE?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean Eric Clapton and SRV played Soldano SLOs, and those can get pretty br00tz. And Stones were one of the first Mesa/Boogie endorsees.
> I know, it's a reach.
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm not passing up that fucking amp.
> 
> And I mean, I know I'm going nearly strictly off YT vids, but the engl sounds right. It's got the evilness to it, and it doesn't seem to be as hard to dial in as the Mesa cab... dialing in a cab, what the fuck.
> 
> Not a fan of Carvin's audio gear?



SLO Brootz = Hot wet fart in the back seat of a small car. About the same level bottom end control as well.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

narad said:


> I don't believe him at all, but I can do that comparison when it arrives. Will be a few months -- it's currently getting the true dadrock suede + vox grillcloth conversion. I mean, I guess it depends on what he meant by hang -- some of the HRM stuff does sound really gainy to me, but there isn't enough control over the mids to get crushing like the SE. Maybe he had a dumble-modified Engl SE?



Me neither. I think he got all relied up over someone questioning his coolness factor as a dad rocker.

Suede and Vox grill... my, my... you’ll be the belle of ball the at the dad rock cotillion. Tan pants, blue sport coat, and ascot required. Joking.
 

I dig the suede... but it will last 3 seconds around me. Nice to look at though.


----------



## DudeManBrother

narad said:


> Probably no one here cares about this one but:


Gary is the man! I love the cleaner look of these vs the SOD II as it’s too cluttered for me. Plenty of tone shaping possibilities with that thing. 50 or 100?


----------



## narad

DudeManBrother said:


> Gary is the man! I love the cleaner look of these vs the SOD II as it’s too cluttered for me. Plenty of tone shaping possibilities with that thing. 50 or 100?



100. Yea, I missed out on an SODII on Reverb at a good price and was pretty miffed about it, but then started researching around and found out these originals are point-to-point handwired -- SODIIs are PCB-based. I don't read into that too much in what translates into good tone, but I definitely can toss a few extra dollars at the one that took more effort and is probably more easily serviceable.

The best demos I ever heard of Gary's stuff though are just his "overdrive deluxe" model. Fingers crossed that this will do those tones. Maybe like this:


----------



## Vyn

These turned up today. Building one of two mini boards. First one works with an amp, second one is a rig on a board.


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> Buy this one:
> https://reverb.com/item/11967338-vo...y-ac30-uk-handwired-2x12-tube-combo-amplifier
> 
> It's haunting me but I imagine shipping to Tokyo would be like $600. Still cheaper than their price here.



I'm in the UK so I'll have to let that one go, anyway I think that model is too far past my budget.

Probably going to grab one of the recent HW head + cabs.


----------



## oniduder

i think i'm going to get another seismic audio 2x12 (luke model) thing is massive,

just got black with wheat grill, it's decent build wise etc


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I’m concerned my next guitar purchase is going to be one I only made a Reverb offer for out of boredom.


----------



## Seabeast2000

oniduder said:


> i think i'm going to get another seismic audio 2x12 (luke model) thing is massive,
> 
> just got black with wheat grill, it's decent build wise etc


Those are very appealling. Traditional or Contemporary?


----------



## USMarine75

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Interested to here you opine on this acquisition. I got into a boisterous debate with someone form the “TheDadRockPage” that swore up and down his Glaswerks SDO would hang with an Engl SE for modern high gain... and I knew for certain he used to own the Engl SE... so I’d love to hear your thoughts.



Is that the thread I got banned for a week because of lol? Tell HaroldBrooks and Tad I said hi.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Why is it that none of the Timmy demos online are ever used for anything but a very mild clean boost in front of a clean amp, complete with some stodgy dude's interpretation of tired blues licks?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why is it that none of the Timmy demos online are ever used for anything but a very mild clean boost in front of a clean amp, complete with some stodgy dude's interpretation of tired blues licks?


I had a guy tell me to kill myself for making a TS demo and not playing any blues riffs.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I had a guy tell me to kill myself for making a TS demo and not playing any blues riffs.



Sorry about that... I just wanted you to play some Albert King.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Sorry about that... I just wanted you to play some Albert King.


it's ok, I live just to spite blues players. It's now my goal to take all their favorite gear, play br00tz on it, then burn it/melt it on camera. starting with the fender deville. It'll be like "will it djent?" vids but with less djent and more burning things. Thermite should make quick work of most stuff.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's ok, I live just to spite blues players. It's now my goal to take all their favorite gear, play br00tz on it, then burn it/melt it on camera. starting with the fender deville. It'll be like "will it djent?" vids but with less djent and more burning things. Thermite should make quick work of most stuff.



You need to get your soul right, son! Enjoy...



lol


----------



## Kyle Jordan

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's ok, I live just to spite blues players. It's now my goal to take all their favorite gear, play br00tz on it, then burn it/melt it on camera. starting with the fender deville. It'll be like "will it djent?" vids but with less djent and more burning things. Thermite should make quick work of most stuff.



I've been looking at a Bludotone Hi Plains Drifter for a long while now because I think the 150w SSS is probably my favorite clean tone period. 

If I ever get one, I'm going to make a demo video.

I'll be running ny stock Metal Zone in to the front and Power Amp while playing my S8. Second video will be with my DS-1.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> You need to get your soul right, son! Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> lol




I like the blues, I just don't like dadrockers that act like it's all there is musically.
Hell I like a lot of country just because I like their riffs. sadly some older guys are the musical equivalent of shouting at people to get off their lawn. If it's not SRV/BB King/Bo Diddley/etc they get cranky.


Kyle Jordan said:


> I've been looking at a Bludotone Hi Plains Drifter for a long while now because I think the 150w SSS is probably my favorite clean tone period.
> 
> If I ever get one, I'm going to make a demo video.
> 
> I'll be running ny stock Metal Zone in to the front and Power Amp while playing my S8. Second video will be with my DS-1.


Funny thing is, i made a metal zone video with my 8 string and it's one of my most watched/hated vids on my channel  I made it just purely to show some people on here what the metal zone sounds like with an 8 string.


----------



## oniduder

The906 said:


> Those are very appealling. Traditional or Contemporary?



the big contemporary one, like the avatar contemporary or a big ass orange cabinet, closed back

it's massive, seriously 2 of these would be waaaay overkill, but cool looking like almost 4 feet of unnecessary cool looking, hell i might buy another randall 125 cabinet (2x12/1x15) and have the randalls on top of the 2x12s, for maximum i need a life setup

ciao


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like the blues, I just don't like dadrockers that act like it's all there is musically.



---------- Comments -----------

2/8/15, mojodadrock54: Sure, he can play a million notes a second but where's the feeling? There is no emotion here, he's like a robot. If you really know the instrument you can solo with only one note -- just ask Neil Young.


----------



## Bentaycanada

I've just been through a crazy amount of amps in one week:

1. Marshall 1981 JCM 800 2203, had a blown transformer, so it was returned straight away. Major let down.
2. Marshall DSL100H, which was super impressive this time round. Keeping this one around.
3. Jet City 100 LTD, which I'm a fan of in general, got it too cheap to pass up. Plus loving the white faceplate on this model.
4. Bogner Shiva 6L6, which was great, insanely touch sensitive with an incredible master. Just not my sound.
5. Marshall Vintage Modern 2466, basically the total opposite of my style of amp. But still a cool concept if the heaviest thing you play is 70's rock.

I've got a Fryette Deliverance 60 on route now


----------



## narad

Keeping a Marshall DSL100H over a shiva though? - what's the world coming to! Maybe the 20th anniversary shiva would have fared better.


----------



## Bentaycanada

narad said:


> Keeping a Marshall DSL100H over a shiva though? - what's the world coming to! Maybe the 20th anniversary shiva would have fared better.



I'm not keeping one over the other. The DSL is a rental, and I picked up the Shiva as I wanted the matching OS 212 cab it came with. I've played a Shiva before and it's just not my sound. Great amp, but I always knew I was moving it on in favour of the Fryette, which is one of my favourite amps.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like the blues, I just don't like dadrockers that act like it's all there is musically.
> Hell I like a lot of country just because I like their riffs. sadly some older guys are the musical equivalent of shouting at people to get off their lawn. If it's not SRV/BB King/Bo Diddley/etc they get cranky.



Just check out my replies over at TGP and you'll see I'm an equal opportunity hater lol. I don't think 3-note-per-string runs at light speed are any better musically than seemingly endless legato, nor any better than 2-notes-per-string runs with bends and sustained vibrato.

Personally, I think jazz sounds like musical diarrhea... It's just a steaming pile of loose notes splashed all over the place. But, I love jazz theory and I can certainly appreciate the talent of guys like Benson.

Then there's the foundational aspect. Guys like Jason Becker grew up listening and playing Neil Young and Eric Clapton. Hendrix was influenced by pedal steel playing. Every Swedish death metal band grew up loving Survivor. And I think Marty grew up listening to Japanese crickets or some such... Yet we don't generally associate their music with their influences. So what I'm saying is Blues, Jazz, Classical, etc are foundational aspects of music. I just don't know how a musician that loves music can throw so much shade at a Keith Urban or John Mayer solo, regardless of your favorite genre. Subjectively, you may hate their music, but objectively they are talented.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Just check out my replies over at TGP and you'll see I'm an equal opportunity hater lol. I don't think 3-note-per-string runs at light speed are any better musically than seemingly endless legato, nor any better than 2-notes-per-string runs with bends and sustained vibrato.
> 
> Subjectively, you may hate their music, but objectively they are talented.


Grateful Dead catalog not-withstanding....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Just check out my replies over at TGP and you'll see I'm an equal opportunity hater lol. I don't think 3-note-per-string runs at light speed are any better musically than seemingly endless legato, nor any better than 2-notes-per-string runs with bends and sustained vibrato.
> 
> Personally, I think jazz sounds like musical diarrhea... It's just a steaming pile of loose notes splashed all over the place. But, I love jazz theory and I can certainly appreciate the talent of guys like Benson.
> 
> Then there's the foundational aspect. Guys like Jason Becker grew up listening and playing Neil Young and Eric Clapton. Hendrix was influenced by pedal steel playing. Every Swedish death metal band grew up loving Survivor. And I think Marty grew up listening to Japanese crickets or some such... Yet we don't generally associate their music with their influences. So what I'm saying is Blues, Jazz, Classical, etc are foundational aspects of music. I just don't know how a musician that loves music can throw so much shade at a Keith Urban or John Mayer solo, regardless of your favorite genre. Subjectively, you may hate their music, but objectively they are talented.


i'm basically of the mindset that if the riffs/music speak to me, then i like it. good riffs are good riffs, regardless of genre.
i hated most jazz (especially fusion) for a looooooong time, partly because of the weird phrasing choices from guys like holdsworth and gambale/greg howe. they all sounded like elevator music with occasional interludes of angry robot sex. then i found django/wes montgomery/guthrie govan/brett garsed, who all manage to keep the music more melodic and less saxophone solos transposed for guitar. I can appreciate the technicality and theory usage, but it means nothing to me if I can't enjoy the song as a whole.

barring some guys like nick johnson and joe bonamassa/derek trucks i think blues is a stagnant "genre" anymore. all the players that interest me usually play with a mix of techniques/sounds not limited to one genre.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> i'm basically of the mindset that if the riffs/music speak to me, then i like it. good riffs are good riffs, regardless of genre.
> i hated most jazz (especially fusion) for a looooooong time, partly because of the weird phrasing choices from guys like holdsworth and gambale/greg howe. they all sounded like elevator music with occasional interludes of angry robot sex. then i found guthrie govan/brett garsed, who both manage to keep the music more melodic and less saxophone solos transposed for guitar. I can appreciate the technicality and theory usage, but it means nothing to me if I can't enjoy the song as a whole.
> 
> barring some guys like nick johnson and joe bonamassa/derek trucks i think blues is a stagnant "genre" anymore. all the players that interest me usually play with a mix of techniques/sounds not limited to one genre.



I generally agree with most of this. Check out Greg Koch if you haven't already... he's certainly a mix of techniques.


----------



## USMarine75

The906 said:


> Grateful Dead catalog not-withstanding....



YES! I guess we're all allowed to have some irrational and over-the-top hatred in our life... and mine is reserved for the Grateful Dead! lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> YES! I guess we're all allowed to have some irrational and over-the-top hatred in our life... and mine is reserved for the Grateful Dead! lol


i have never gotten the hype for the grateful dead. i think they suck.


----------



## cwhitey2

New tubes for the sig:x as I have gotten just about all the life I can out of them. They sound like complete shit, lack volume and were glowing extremely blue.


----------



## prlgmnr

AC30HW head and 2x12 cab incoming.

Deluxe Memory Man and a Tube Driver next and that'll just about be the dad-rig complete


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve wanted one of these for a while, but I guess they weren’t very popular, since I barely hear about them now. 

Saw a store had them on sale, and that was just it. I feel obliged to do some metal clips when it arrives since there’s like one good metal clip out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> View attachment 63242
> 
> 
> I’ve wanted one of these for a while, but I guess they weren’t very popular, since I barely hear about them now.
> 
> Saw a store had them on sale, and that was just it. I feel obliged to do some metal clips when it arrives since there’s like one good metal clip out there.



I think the kickstarter taking so long soured people on them


----------



## Grooven

I needed some proper headphones (was using cheap earbuds) but yea I ordered some Audio Technica ATH M20x from my local guitar shop, really good and a obvious step up from what I had.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uh

Change of plans.







A Japanese-built LTD EXP-200 popped up out of no where.


----------



## protest

Will be here in a couple days


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Will be here in a couple days
> 
> View attachment 63246



Dibs!


----------



## USMarine75

protest said:


> Will be here in a couple days
> 
> View attachment 63246



Which one is that? Dammit originally I had the only white tolex KSR. Now we need our own thread. lol


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Which one is that? Dammit originally I had the only white tolex KSR. Now we need our own thread. lol



That's a Juno


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> That's a Juno



Well hello then... that would look great next to my Ares.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> That's a Juno



Yep. Shipping out today so should probably be here Thursday/Friday.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uh
> 
> Change of plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Japanese-built LTD EXP-200 popped up out of no where.



So I was getting a bit anxious, because for some reason every Japanese-made EXP-200 I've seen had ESP-branded pickups. Yet this has duncan-designed pickups. Made me think I was wrong or I got a mutt. But I called about the serial number, and it's in-like with a Japanese-made EXP. Just find it weird how I find the *one* MiJ EXP with Duncan Designed pickups.


----------



## Kaura

Pre-ordered the Toneforge Misha Mansoor thingy. My wallet didn't enjoy it, especially with all the extra crap they were offering with it (of which I got the cab bundle and the advanced version of the amp sim that will be released later) but I hope with this plugin I can finally be happy with my tone, at least for some time...


----------



## Metropolis

Next week Atomic Amplifire to replace Line6 Pod HD500X. Maybe I'll do a new brutal minirig NGD about it.


----------



## dhgrind

once i sell off my current setup i'm looking at buying a 6505+ 112 chopping the head off and doing a couple quick easy mods like the fx loop and the treble bleed.
also looking into getting an evh 412 to pair with it and a helix hx for channel switching and a variety of fx combos.


----------



## Bentaycanada

mnemonic said:


> View attachment 63242
> 
> 
> I’ve wanted one of these for a while, but I guess they weren’t very popular, since I barely hear about them now.
> 
> Saw a store had them on sale, and that was just it. I feel obliged to do some metal clips when it arrives since there’s like one good metal clip out there.



Who has them on sale?


----------



## lewis

other than getting a few project guitars finished (which I dont really count) and now I have a kemper and an AX8 (latter arriving tomorrow), the time is right to save for a strandberg and then a Kiesel.

EDIT: I have space too as Im selling 3 guitars atm


----------



## mnemonic

Bentaycanada said:


> Who has them on sale?



Peach Guitars. 

Arrived yesterday and it’s super versatile. Cleans and mid gain tones phenomenal, takes a boost well for high gain. Sounds best slaved into a decent sized poweramp. 

Will make an NGD thread at some point, might try to record some clips first. If only I could find my god damn mic, all I have is an iPhone camera otherwise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

might pick up another warmoth build.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

lewis said:


> the time is right to save for a strandberg and then a Kiesel.



Will the Kiesel be headless, by chance? I generally see folks going with one or the other; and am curious to know if you have specs in mind that take the Kiesel in a direction away from the Strandberg, or intend to pit them against each other.


----------



## stevexc

My baby's coming home!


----------



## lewis

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Will the Kiesel be headless, by chance? I generally see folks going with one or the other; and am curious to know if you have specs in mind that take the Kiesel in a direction away from the Strandberg, or intend to pit them against each other.



Headless for both dude. 
Vader and strandberg would be perfect for me.
Fan frets on both.


----------



## Steinmetzify

mnemonic said:


> View attachment 63242
> 
> 
> I’ve wanted one of these for a while, but I guess they weren’t very popular, since I barely hear about them now.
> 
> Saw a store had them on sale, and that was just it. I feel obliged to do some metal clips when it arrives since there’s like one good metal clip out there.



Nice man, I remember talking about this with you awhile back and just wondered the other day if you ever got one. 


protest said:


> Will be here in a couple days
> 
> View attachment 63246



Also awesome. Give up on Kemper?


----------



## pearl_07

With my newly acquired Mesa Fifty Fifty power amp I feel a lot more obliged to branch out with preamp pedals so I snagged an S&K VHD on eBay. Old school death metal, anyone?!


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> Also awesome. Give up on Kemper?



Nah, I actually put the deposit down on this in April. I'm probably going to keep both KSR amps. My wife wants me to keep the Herbert too, but I don't see how I can..I still owe you some profiles lol


----------



## LeviathanKiller

A disgusting amount of axes are going to be mine soon (more than the disgusting amount I have already)
This will most likely wrap up my guitar buying for the next few years unless I sell existing guitars and reinvest into new ones. After transitioning to 7-string guitars early last year, I've learned a lot about what I prefer/like in an instrument and I've dove in with the utmost gusto into buying everything that fits the bill which has furthered my knowledge and discovery about even more nuances I've come to prefer. Currently, I'm kinda undergoing a revision period where I'm selling off a few to reinvest the money into higher-end models and/or models that I just prefer more spec-wise.

Once this guitar buying phase is over, upgrades for my current lineup are planned (locking tuners, pickups, etc)

Just got some copper foil tape. Going to shield the crap out of my guitars here soon. I get so much audible interference at my new place.

Debating on getting a portable rig soon since I'm going to be traveling a lot. Thinking about either an AX8 (maybe Helix?) or even more likely a Mooer Radar + a preamp like the HD Apex, Diezel VH4 pedal, MXR 5150, or the Mooer mini preamps. I may start a thread asking for suggestions soon.


----------



## prlgmnr

I think I need to do something to organise my pedals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want that jericho explorer.
might end up selling my kemper and grabbing another amp.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really want that jericho explorer.
> might end up selling my kemper and grabbing another amp.



I was hoping for the Jericho Fusion 7s to be re-released but they haven't done it yet. I had my eyes on the amber/gold burst model with gold hardware. I was going to pair it with chrome pickups like someone else had. Much disappointment that I haven't seen or heard any news from them yet on its return


----------



## Steinmetzify

protest said:


> Nah, I actually put the deposit down on this in April. I'm probably going to keep both KSR amps. My wife wants me to keep the Herbert too, but I don't see how I can..I still owe you some profiles lol



Yeah you do buddy (tap tap)


----------



## buriedoutback

just ordered the mooer 015 (5150) pedal for $137 CAD shipped. Gonna plug it into my $5 ebay 100W pwr-amp circuit board thing I bought. Should be an interesting back up rig.


----------



## Airhead

i intend to buy a *Gibson Standard Historic 1958 Les Paul Reissue VOS*, and then I stop.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Whatever this Biyang Livemaster thing is seems pretty interesting.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

buriedoutback said:


> just ordered the mooer 015 (5150) pedal for $137 CAD shipped. Gonna plug it into my $5 ebay 100W pwr-amp circuit board thing I bought. Should be an interesting back up rig.



015 is the Brown Sound, 005 is the 5150

I'm looking at getting a Mooer Radar and a preamp pedal (maybe Mooer, maybe not)
There's a bunch of good looking options out there atm
Diezel VH4 pedals, Horizon Devices Apex, AmpTweaker Tight Metal, and AMT preamps to name just a few

Please give us a nice review with some sound clips when you get it all!


----------



## buriedoutback

LeviathanKiller said:


> 015 is the Brown Sound, 005 is the 5150
> Please give us a nice review with some sound clips when you get it all!



They're actually both called the brown sound.

From mooers site:

005 Brown Sound 3
Modelled after the 3rd version of one of the most famous signature artist amplifiers in history. This is the most recent take on the tone of a guitarist who completely changed the way we think of rock guitar during the 80’s and 90’s. Brown sound 3 has a lush clean channel that can reach mild breakup with the gain cranked and a drive channel that is tight, harmonically balanced, smooth as silk and has saturation in spades

_which says to me 5153_

From mooers site:

015 Brown Sound
Harking back to the very early 90’s, the BROWN SOUND from MOOER recreates all the nuances and gainful mayhem of one of the most iconic signature amplifiers in guitar history. This original MKI version will have you Jumping all the way to Panama as your audience is sure to Erupt with joy when you whip out face melting shred licks from days gone by.

_which says to me 5150
_
And yup I'll try to do up a nice demo of the pedal.

edit: here's the pwr-amp thingy installed in the box for my hm300 :


----------



## oniduder

an amp/cabinet switcher


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oniduder said:


> an amp/cabinet switcher



Same still. 

http://www.delisleguitar.com/shop/de-lisle-amp-speaker-selector-v1/
http://www.delisleguitar.com/shop/de-lisle-amp-speaker-selector-v2/


----------



## oniduder

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same still.
> 
> http://www.delisleguitar.com/shop/de-lisle-amp-speaker-selector-v1/
> http://www.delisleguitar.com/shop/de-lisle-amp-speaker-selector-v2/



check out the kruse stuff, booyah! my secret is out


----------



## LeviathanKiller

buriedoutback said:


> They're actually both called the brown sound.
> 
> From mooers site:
> 
> 005 Brown Sound 3
> Modelled after the 3rd version of one of the most famous signature artist amplifiers in history. This is the most recent take on the tone of a guitarist who completely changed the way we think of rock guitar during the 80’s and 90’s. Brown sound 3 has a lush clean channel that can reach mild breakup with the gain cranked and a drive channel that is tight, harmonically balanced, smooth as silk and has saturation in spades
> 
> _which says to me 5153_
> 
> From mooers site:
> 
> 015 Brown Sound
> Harking back to the very early 90’s, the BROWN SOUND from MOOER recreates all the nuances and gainful mayhem of one of the most iconic signature amplifiers in guitar history. This original MKI version will have you Jumping all the way to Panama as your audience is sure to Erupt with joy when you whip out face melting shred licks from days gone by.
> 
> _which says to me 5150
> _
> And yup I'll try to do up a nice demo of the pedal.
> 
> edit: here's the pwr-amp thingy installed in the box for my hm300 :



Well crap, which one is the Marshall one then?


----------



## buriedoutback

LeviathanKiller said:


> Well crap, which one is the Marshall one then?


http://mooeraudio.ca/product/micro-preamp-002-uk-gold-900/
says its a jcm900


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm kind of thinking about getting an AMT F1 preamp pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, took awhile, but a Mark IV is finally on it's way. 

Up next is either a Ruby 6L6GCBSTR set for my Mark III or a set of Fishman Fluence Classics for my LTD EXP. 



oniduder said:


> check out the kruse stuff, booyah! my secret is out



Brb, buying 2 or 3 more amps so i can justify owning a Unit 1. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm kind of thinking about getting an AMT F1 preamp pedal.



I love the P2 and R2 I had, but TBH I didn't like the F1 at all. Seemed really flat and lacked headroom. I think I liked the clean channel of the Legend 2 series more than the F1, even though they're all supposedly the same circuit.


----------



## rokket2005

Thought about pulling the trigger on an 20th Anni Shiva last night, since that was the Bogner I wanted way back before I got my xtc. I don't think it'd honestly make that much of a difference though since changing cabs on my two notes can make the same amp sound radically different if I need.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, took awhile, but a Mark IV is finally on it's way.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I love the P2 and R2 I had, but TBH I didn't like the F1 at all. Seemed really flat and lacked headroom. I think I liked the clean channel of the Legend 2 series more than the F1, even though they're all supposedly the same circuit.


Well, if I hate it I'll sell it off I guess. I liked it in the demo vid I saw. What poweramp did you use?


----------



## rokket2005

So turns out I did get a new amp, but not the one I was thinking about getting.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm kind of thinking about getting an AMT F1 preamp pedal.



I’m definitely pulling the trigger on one of those this week.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm kind of thinking about getting an AMT F1 preamp pedal.



I’m definitely pulling the trigger on one of those this week. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I love the P2 and R2 I had, but TBH I didn't like the F1 at all. Seemed really flat and lacked headroom. I think I liked the clean channel of the Legend 2 series more than the F1, even though they're all supposedly the same circuit.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, if I hate it I'll sell it off I guess. I liked it in the demo vid I saw. What poweramp did you use?



Yeah I’ve liked it in the videos and talked to one guy who has a few videos on the AMT stuff and he really likes the F1. The big thing for me is having some actual control over the clean tone which you don’t get with the L2 “bypass” clean preamps which are quite good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lemme know how you like it, @Deadpool_25. I'm thinking of getting an AMT F1 and would like to know how it takes gain pedals.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lemme know how you like it, @Deadpool_25. I'm thinking of getting an AMT F1 and would like to know how it takes gain pedals.



Definitely will. I know the clean preamp on the L2 pedals takes them like a champ and am also curious how the F1 does.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> Definitely will. I know the clean preamp on the L2 pedals takes them like a champ and am also curious how the F1 does.


There are also two interesting preamps from Baroni Labs. The Twin preamp and the Hi Tube preamp.


----------



## Soya

Well, since life events crushed the Kemper plans, back to a budget setup I guess. Got a good deal on an ISP stealth 180, thinking maybe a zoom ms50 for tuner and effects and either a BE-OD or a revv g3 for drive sounds.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Soya said:


> Well, since life events crushed the Kemper plans, back to a budget setup I guess. Got a good deal on an ISP stealth 180, thinking maybe a zoom ms50 for tuner and effects and either a BE-OD or a revv g3 for drive sounds.



Both the BE-OD and G3 are very good. Do yourself a favor and also consider the AMT preamp pedals. They’re cheaper and just as excellent. I’m fact, I think they’re debatably superior. The sounds are excellent and they have the benefit of having a very nice Fender clean “channel” when using the preamp output. They also have a solid cab sim onboard if using the cab sim out. So you can run your preamp pedal into your power amp then into a cab, or you can run preamp straight to a DAW or mixing board or whatever. And either way you have a nice clean and a great gain tone.


----------



## Soya

Yeah AMT stuff is definitely on the radar, considering the P2 and R2 but also the SS-11B, for a clean and kind of 80's high gain sound. Then maybe the Revv or an Airis Carnage preamp for the chunk, since the carnage sounds intriguing and is pretty cheap on preorder right now. Still have to build a pedalboard and collect funds though so I have time to figure it out heh.


----------



## Thanatopsis

I've never been a big effects guy, only pedals I have now are Planet Waves TruStrobe tuner, MXR Smartgate, SD-1 for boost, GE-7, and Joyo Analog(though not really) Delay. But I'd really like to pick up a BF-2 and a better delay. For the price though, the Joyo really isn't a bad delay at all. I had to send back the first one though because the switch shit the bed after a day. This one has lasted me 5 or 6 years though and is still hanging in there(I take really good care of my things though).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soya said:


> Yeah AMT stuff is definitely on the radar, considering the P2 and R2 but also the SS-11B, for a clean and kind of 80's high gain sound. Then maybe the Revv or an Airis Carnage preamp for the chunk, since the carnage sounds intriguing and is pretty cheap on preorder right now. Still have to build a pedalboard and collect funds though so I have time to figure it out heh.



From what I can tell the SS11b will sound more tube like and will be more versatile, but the R2/S2 will have more gain on tap and will hsve more aggressive tones. The SS11B was based on a more rock-style pre amp with some tweaks to make it more rude.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Not my next purchase, (that's still barring any oddities going to be an LTD EC-1008ET once I get my Soloist moved) but the purchase after is looking like a Fryette Valvulator GP/DI. It's a relatively inexpensive way to let me get reaquainted with the Fryette sound and compare it to my Mark IV without stepping all the way up to a UL, CL, or Deliverance 120 right off the bat. @mnemonic pushed me over the top with his clips.


----------



## mnemonic

Kyle Jordan said:


> @mnemonic pushed me over the top with his clips.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uugh caved in and bought another set of Fluence Classics. I woulda waited but this was one of few sets of Black Nickel classics ive seen used and i practically got them half off.


----------



## protest

Hoping this will take some of the sting out of selling my Herbert.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Hoping this will take some of the sting out of selling my Herbert.


Gotta let me know how it is. Kinda curious about this pedal


----------



## LeviathanKiller

protest said:


> Hoping this will take some of the sting out of selling my Herbert.



What
When did this come about?
I'm eyeing the Diezel VH4 pedal pretty hard but now I've gotta check this one out


----------



## protest

LeviathanKiller said:


> What
> When did this come about?
> I'm eyeing the Diezel VH4 pedal pretty hard but now I've gotta check this one out



Pretty sure they just hit shelves last week. Sweetwater has them in stock.


----------



## sirbuh

Finally a JCM 4500 happened, cuz Morbid Angel.


----------



## Vyn

Ordered a Mooer Radar today, found one for a good price. Keen to see how it stacks up!


----------



## protest

So first impression of the Juno is it reminds me of when Mesa branches out to stuff like the TC or RA, where it's definitely different but still sounds like Mesa. It's totally the KSR sound but It's got more low end if you want it and a squishier feel than the Colossus, but the sound is still tight..possibly even tighter at higher gain levels. I have to A/B it still but the feel reminds me of the Herbert. It's got that addicting crushing low end and softer attack while still being tight. It also seems darker than the Colossus outside of the Clip mode, which can get pretty bright. Basically if KSR amps were Mesa Marks the Juno would be the Mark IV of the family, if that makes sense. At least that's what it seems like after a couple hours.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> Ordered a Mooer Radar today, found one for a good price. Keen to see how it stacks up!



I bought one and only used it briefly but i really dug it. 3rd party IRs, power amp sims, and multiple on board EQs. 

Also it'll be awhile since I'm trying to put money towards more important things, but for sure i wanna get me one of these babies.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

There was this thing...that was on sale...IT WAS ON SALE GUYS...I had to...
There will be a post later haha



Vyn said:


> Ordered a Mooer Radar today, found one for a good price. Keen to see how it stacks up!


How much? I want to snag one for as low as I can since this won't be my main rig.


----------



## Vyn

LeviathanKiller said:


> There was this thing...that was on sale...IT WAS ON SALE GUYS...I had to...
> There will be a post later haha
> 
> 
> How much? I want to snag one for as low as I can since this won't be my main rig.



$200AUD, recommended retail is usually $259 over here. All depends on how many units a store is willing to buy at once and how much of a margin they want.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm really debating on joining the latest RAN Guitars run.
Guitar runs (especially via Facebook) give me the creeps though with so many past horror stories about other once-respected builders.
Does anyone know anything about the current status of RAN Guitars? or the distributor they're working with, Wicked Guitars?
I don't know the names of people to look for in the group to tell if it's legitimate. lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm really debating on joining the latest RAN Guitars run.
> Guitar runs (especially via Facebook) give me the creeps though with so many past horror stories about other once-respected builders.
> Does anyone know anything about the current status of RAN Guitars? or the distributor they're working with, Wicked Guitars?
> I don't know the names of people to look for in the group to tell if it's legitimate. lol


you could pm @oracles, he's a big fan of RAN. wicked guitars are legit, they're an australian dealer.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Lame as it may be, my next gear purchase is going to be sending my Ultra Lead to Fryette in California for maintenance. I may have them replace the tolex from yellow tweed to standard black, so at least that will finally happen  

After that, maybe a CME exclusive Fulltone OCD with the reversed color scheme and selectable buffer


----------



## oracles

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm really debating on joining the latest RAN Guitars run.
> Guitar runs (especially via Facebook) give me the creeps though with so many past horror stories about other once-respected builders.
> Does anyone know anything about the current status of RAN Guitars? or the distributor they're working with, Wicked Guitars?
> I don't know the names of people to look for in the group to tell if it's legitimate. lol



RAN themselves are definitely legit and build a high quality product. My second one is being delivered this week. I saw the run announcement, but know nothing about the dealer. If its organized properly, none of your money will go to the dealer, your payments will go to RAN direct and theyll ship to you, you're just getting the cost benefit of buying into a run.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

oracles said:


> RAN themselves are definitely legit and build a high quality product. My second one is being delivered this week. I saw the run announcement, but know nothing about the dealer. If its organized properly, none of your money will go to the dealer, your payments will go to RAN direct and theyll ship to you, you're just getting the cost benefit of buying into a run.



I hadn't had the time to message you just yet so thanks for responding here. I'll check into how the payment plan is set up.


----------



## StevenC

Why isn't the Eventide Powermax out yet?


----------



## oracles

StevenC said:


> Why isn't the Eventide Powermax out yet?



Real talk, I need two of those things and I've been waiting for them to drop since April. The Eventide rep I spoke to said August, still yet to see or hear anything about when the preordered ones start shipping


----------



## StevenC

oracles said:


> Real talk, I need two of those things and I've been waiting for them to drop since April. The Eventide rep I spoke to said August, still yet to see or hear anything about when the preordered ones start shipping


Yeah, waiting on this since March or April as well. Just got an 18V pedal and I've no power supply for it, which sucks.


----------



## protest

Diezel pedal is legit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Diezel pedal is legit.



Shit
Gotta add this to the list. 
 
The Hebert seems like it would pair great with a Mesa Mark.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit
> Gotta add this to the list.
> 
> The Hebert seems like it would pair great with a Mesa Mark.



FWIW, that was the setup that Myles Kennedy used with Alter Bridge up until a few years ago, and they have some of the biggest sounding guitar tones I've ever heard live


----------



## Kyle Jordan

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Lame as it may be, my next gear purchase is going to be sending my Ultra Lead to Fryette in California for maintenance. I may have them replace the tolex from yellow tweed to standard black, so at least that will finally happen
> 
> After that, maybe a CME exclusive Fulltone OCD with the reversed color scheme and selectable buffer



Hold up.

A yellow tweed Ultra Lead...?

Dude, you have got to post a pic before you send it or retolex it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Anyone ever tried running OD and distortion pedals into a clean bass preamp into a power amp for electric guitar with great results?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So far gear wise, I'm pretty set for the next 2 big sessions coming: my second album and one of my prog bands (Scenariot) are all covered now.

That said I still want an Ibanez AZ, it's the perfect session tool.

Also I've grown an interest in getting these:
























EDIT: I'm also planning these once the solo album is done:











Still deciding to get the 5153 50 EL34 set though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh yeah thats true  I have a Mark III which has an amazing clean channel when dialed in properly so it should do wonders.

Also I always liked Myles' rhythm sound. For the longest time I know he used a IV, but then added a Hebert and eventually just went strictly Hebert.


TheWarAgainstTime said:


> FWIW, that was the setup that Myles Kennedy used with Alter Bridge up until a few years ago, and they have some of the biggest sounding guitar tones I've ever heard live


----------



## ThePIGI King

I was saving up for studio monitors and a powered cab but nooooooo, a good deal on a guitar I've lusted for years popped up, and I had the cash. I've zero impulse control. NGD inbound.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone ever tried running OD and distortion pedals into a clean bass preamp into a power amp for electric guitar with great results?



Jimi.

The Fender Bassman was... you know... a bass amp. 



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Lame as it may be, my next gear purchase is going to be sending my Ultra Lead to Fryette in California for maintenance. I may have them replace the tolex from yellow tweed to standard black, so at least that will finally happen



Maybe just sell it to me instead. Need to see this!


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh yeah thats true  I have a Mark III which has an amazing clean channel when dialed in properly so it should do wonders.



I only used the pedal as a preamp into the fx return of one of my other amps, didn't run it through the clean. I'll try that tonight. Probably also put it through the Herbert's Poweramp to see how close it really is. To me as soon as I plugged in it was the Herbert's tone, but A/Bing it with the actual amp you can hear a few differences. Probably due to the frequency differences in the Top/Bottom controls on the Juno vs the Presence/Deep on the Herbert. It's damn close though for 1/13th the price.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone ever tried running OD and distortion pedals into a clean bass preamp into a power amp for electric guitar with great results?


I can try it out with my bassists’ darkglass pre and see if it sounds any different than a guitar pre. It could probably happen this weekend so I’ll let you know.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Jimi.
> 
> The Fender Bassman was... you know... a bass amp.


I know, but a Providence Brick Drive isn't the same as a Bassman.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I know, but a Providence Brick Drive isn't the same as a Bassman.



Nothing is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I decided if I end up liking both the Mark III and the Mark IV, I'm gonna run them both in stereo. One would use my Torpedo Live, and one will use a Mooer Radar (or my Helix's IR loader) I have lying around paired with one of these babies... when I buy it. 







I've seen reviews and impressions, and it seems like the Captor is just as good as the big boys (Suhr, Fractal, UA).

Running these in a stereo 4CM with my Helix is gonna be a bitch, but hopefully sound immense. 

Sooo, not sure if the Captor or the Snakebyte will be next.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Nothing is.


You've been a great help.


----------



## Drew

Possibly one of the new Mesa two heads/one cab switchers just to make it easier to run both my Mark and Roadster, possibly some sort of a 500-series opto compressor or two.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Kyle Jordan said:


> Hold up.
> 
> A yellow tweed Ultra Lead...?
> 
> Dude, you have got to post a pic before you send it or retolex it.





USMarine75 said:


> Maybe just sell it to me instead. Need to see this!



First of all, this amp is going with me to the grave  

Second, here it is in all of its gaudy glory: 





















It's not that I don't like loud/colorful gear so much as I specifically don't like the tweed on the Ultra Lead


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think you're making the right call. That's fucking hideous.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I don't know. I'd be tempted to all in and have the VHT cab retolexed in yellow tweed to match. But yeah, the Ultra Tweed is a bit strange looking by itself. 

The blue 5150 is awesome though.


----------



## Vyn

So with the Ibanez Genesis line, Australia was only flagged to get the 550 reissues and POSSIBLY the black 521. The blue 521 was supposed to be for the US market only. HOWEVER, somehow my local Ibanez dealer got this in and it's whispering naughty things to me:


----------



## sirbuh

Kyle Jordan said:


> I don't know. I'd be tempted to all in and have the VHT cab retolexed in yellow tweed to match. But yeah, the Ultra Tweed is a bit strange looking by itself.
> 
> The blue 5150 is awesome though.



Wait...I thought this was about the 5150 (i kid i kid).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> First of all, this amp is going with me to the grave
> 
> Second, here it is in all of its gaudy glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't like loud/colorful gear so much as I specifically don't like the tweed on the Ultra Lead


that vht is hideous, sell it to me.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I think it would probably look better with a wheat grill cloth; but the standard all black has got to be the meanest looking head ever.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Kyle Jordan said:


> I don't know. I'd be tempted to all in and have the VHT cab retolexed in yellow tweed to match. But yeah, the Ultra Tweed is a bit strange looking by itself.
> 
> The blue 5150 is awesome though.



Thanks! My girlfriend helped me pick the perfect blue paint and I made the stripes with washi tape and auto pinstriping  

Damn I miss the old rep system. I've been missing out on calling it the "Ultra Tweed" for over two years


----------



## Kyle Jordan

DudeManBrother said:


> I think it would probably look better with a wheat grill cloth; but the standard all black has got to be the meanest looking head ever.



Add the cursive Fryette logo they use on the Aether up in the corner or somewhere on the head to that and it would be like a monster wearing a nice suit.


----------



## sirbuh

Couldn't help myself ordered Satchel's pussy melter pedal.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Just bought the Toneforge Misha Mansoor plugin. I like it so far. Lots of options. My next major purchase will probably be a new guitar once I get my finances in order.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk prob more 6 string pickups to test, but I need to wait for my f30 to get out of the shop.
after that, maybe a mesa f100 or a peavey 5150


----------



## mnemonic

Really been digging my Fryette GPDI > 2/50/2 combo, so I’m thinking I’m gonna finally retube the 2/50/2. I’m thinking 6CA7’s on one side. It also uses a 12ax7 and 12au7 as phase inverter and driver, and since 12au7 tubes aren’t that popular I can get NOS for pretty much the same price as new production.

Also an assortment of preamp tubes since I don’t have any spares and would like to try a Tung Sol 12ax7 in V1 of the GPDI, like the manual suggests.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pooossibly new tubes for both of my Marks. Ruby for both power sections, and Tung Sols for the pre of the Mark IV.


----------



## Flick

Waiting to see what comes of Fortin’s instagram pic of the Spliff/Roach. Looks like an ABY box. I need one


----------



## USMarine75

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> First of all, this amp is going with me to the grave
> 
> Second, here it is in all of its gaudy glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't like loud/colorful gear so much as I specifically don't like the tweed on the Ultra Lead



Yeah I thought I'd be a fan, but that just isn't working for me either. It's probably the two-tone that's ruining it. 





^ It's either classic or regular... The previous owner needed to go full tweed.

Now that 5150 on the other hand...


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I thought I'd be a fan, but that just isn't working for me either. It's probably the two-tone that's ruining it. The previous owner needed to go full tweed.
> 
> Now that 5150 on the other hand...


I agree, tweed's just fine....but it needs the brown or silver accents. And elbow patches.....


----------



## narad

The906 said:


> I agree, tweed's just fine....but it needs the brown or silver accents. And elbow patches.....



Yup. Dude, your Ultra-Lead got tenure.

And that 5150 is sick.


----------



## Steinmetzify

USA Charvel pointy incoming yo


----------



## mnemonic

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> First of all, this amp is going with me to the grave
> 
> Second, here it is in all of its gaudy glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't like loud/colorful gear so much as I specifically don't like the tweed on the Ultra Lead




I agree with some of the others, I think I would take it another direction 




or something


----------



## lewis

Just snagged an unexpected bargain.

A pair of Yamaha Hs5 studio monitors in great condition for £35 including delivery.
They sound really decent considering.
Well chuffed.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice man, I need some monitors in the worst way


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Well hot dang

I wonder if I should get this and scrap the idea of the Mooer Radar + Diezel pedal?

Mooer Preamp LIVE - $400
http://www.osiamo.com/Mooer-Preamp_LIVE


----------



## USMarine75

Finally got a Supro Fuzz to go with my Drive. Fantastic pedals, very similar to the Bogner ones, with transformers inside.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

steinmetzify said:


> Nice man, I need some monitors in the worst way



For dialysis?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Slightly beat but I care not cause sick deal. USA, pointy reissue, circa 2003

That D-Tuna is OUTTA HERE cause drop B, Fishman Modern incoming cause fuck the JB.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've got the hm2 bug again, so it's time to finally grab a throne torcher.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uh
My mouse slipped
And now I have one of these on the way


----------



## axxessdenied

Just pre-ordered the EAE Beholder \m/


----------



## oracles

2 Eventide powermax supplies, if they ever get released


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about pickups for the Horizon. Thinking about the tried and true EMG 81/S set since its strictly going to be down tuned to drop C or B


----------



## KnightBrolaire

throne torcher.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uh
> My mouse slipped
> And now I have one of these on the way
> 
> View attachment 63753




Wow! I might have to sell my old LTD Page Hamilton to fund one of these!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Wow! I might have to sell my old LTD Page Hamilton to fund one of these!


I don't think they're super common. Made only for a year in 1997. 

I love these old LTDs though. The ones made in 1997 - 1998 are so cool. Some unique specs compared to modern LTDs.
Also I love the PH600 so you better not.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Trying to decide between an Seymour Duncan Omega/Alpha set and the MojoTone Black Magic set at the moment for my Schecter KM-7 MK-II. Going to purchase one of the two tonight.


----------



## Pseudo-Intellectual

Diezel Herbert mk 3 is on the radar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> Trying to decide between an Seymour Duncan Omega/Alpha set and the MojoTone Black Magic set at the moment for my Schecter KM-7 MK-II. Going to purchase one of the two tonight.





LeviathanKiller said:


> Trying to decide between an Seymour Duncan Omega/Alpha set and the MojoTone Black Magic set at the moment for my Schecter KM-7 MK-II. Going to purchase one of the two tonight.




Well I WAS checking out the EMG 81/S set.. .But those Mojotones look interesting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Trying to decide between an Seymour Duncan Omega/Alpha set and the MojoTone Black Magic set at the moment for my Schecter KM-7 MK-II. Going to purchase one of the two tonight.


if you get the mojotones, be sure to make some clips, there's seriously like one fucking demo of them, and it's fluff's


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I WAS checking out the EMG 81/S set.. .But those Mojotones look interesting.



Alnico 5 + Ceramic in the bridge
I really dig my Schecter Apocalypse VIIs which have that setup and the Juggernauts, while they have other issues, also have a great balance between attack and pleasing high end. I'm probably getting both sets eventually tbh. I guess I should do the MojoTones for "science". haha



KnightBrolaire said:


> if you get the mojotones, be sure to make some clips, there's seriously like one fucking demo of them, and it's fluff's



I know right? They sounded like they have potential in that video. Everything he does sounds weird to me though so we'll see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda stuck between those, EMG 81, and the Dsonic so yeh, the more impressions the better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Alnico 5 + Ceramic in the bridge
> I really dig my Schecter Apocalypse VIIs which have that setup and the Juggernauts, while they have other issues, also have a great balance between attack and pleasing high end. I'm probably getting both sets eventually tbh. I guess I should do the MojoTones for "science". haha
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? They sounded like they have potential in that video. Everything he does sounds weird to me though so we'll see.


I really wanted them, but I also really wanted the tomahawk/hornet sets. I ended up grabbing a tomahawk bridge/hornet neck set from reverb.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

MojoTone Black Magic 7-string set = ordered


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Which should I get? IDK much about expression pedals so all I see is a bit of size difference but a big price difference.

https://www.prymaxe.com/collections/mooer-audio/products/mooer-audio-expline-expression

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/moog-ep-3-universal-expression-pedal


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> Which should I get? IDK much about expression pedals so all I see is a bit of size difference but a big price difference.
> 
> https://www.prymaxe.com/collections/mooer-audio/products/mooer-audio-expline-expression
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/moog-ep-3-universal-expression-pedal



I think the Mooer is all metal. The Moog is all plastic. 

I have the Moog, and it's a p good expression pedal for the price. A huge piece of plastic, but it's good. 

I've heard mixed things about Mooer's stuff in the expression department. The sweeps seem to be erratic.


----------



## sonofabias

Revv Generator 120 Mk ll white with purple chassis ordered , in building process .
Solar Guitars A 2.7 White
Revv 2/12 horizontal cab / white


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the Mooer is all metal. The Moog is all plastic.
> 
> I have the Moog, and it's a p good expression pedal for the price. A huge piece of plastic, but it's good.
> 
> I've heard mixed things about Mooer's stuff in the expression department. The sweeps seem to be erratic.



Moog EP-3 it is then. I take pretty good care of my stuff so I should be fine


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> Moog EP-3 it is then. I take pretty good care of my stuff so I should be fine



I'm pretty fucking heavy footed and it worked fine for me. You should be gucci.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck it. D-sonic ordered. 
Gonna pair it with a Chopper, Fast Track 1, or GFS Lil killer middle in the neck.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Well today has been mildly eventful (expensive)...
Purchased a Moog EP-3 expression pedal
Purchased a DigiTech JamMan Solo XT
And currently purchasing a Bareknuckle Impulse 7-string set


----------



## pearl_07

Finally had the chance to really test out my S&K VHD (Ampeg VH-140C preamp clone), and this thing is an amazing little pedal. It has the tightness of a Mark series with the bass response of Rectifier. Best of all is how wide the sweep is on the mid knob.


----------



## USMarine75

Pawn shop score for $150... approx 1989 Peavey Tracer II with reverse headstock, SH pickup config, and powerbend trem. The bridge pickup doesnt appear to be stock, because it requires being submerged fairly deep in the stock ring mount to have even pickup volume. It sounds fantastic, clean or distorted. I played through a Budda SD 80, EL34 5153, and a Fender Twin Reverb and Deluxe. I had to adjust the action... and the pickups as there was a huge volume boost when I switched to the bridge. It has the cool proprietary Peavey neck tilt adjustment as well as tbeir awesome neck heel carve. The springs are prob original so it doesnt return to pitch. I might add another and just use it as dive only anyways. My only complaint is that it doesn't have a coil split for the bridge. The fingerboard looks just like a pro relic job lol. Anyways, sorry for the crappy cellphone pics but....


----------



## Nhoj

Another Multi Effects with lots of footswitches and features, The Mooer GE300 will do, but unfortunately its not available yet.


----------



## Bentaycanada

My Fryette DL60 hasn't worked out, I should have gone for a Pittbull instead.
I've picked up a 5150 to tied me over, no complaints.




For under $500 they're such a f*ing steal!


----------



## mnemonic

Bentaycanada said:


> My Fryette DL60 hasn't worked out, I should have gone for a Pittbull instead



If you go that route make sure to post your thoughts on how they compare. I’ve seen little out there comparing them. 

All I really know is that the preamps are quite similar based on schematics, as the Deliverance I think was based off one of the pittbull’s gain channels, but sometimes small part differences can make big sound differences.


----------



## Bentaycanada

mnemonic said:


> If you go that route make sure to post your thoughts on how they compare. I’ve seen little out there comparing them.
> 
> All I really know is that the preamps are quite similar based on schematics, as the Deliverance I think was based off one of the pittbull’s gain channels, but sometimes small part differences can make big sound differences.



I think the DL is very close to the Sig X channel 2, which I've also owned. Though the Sig X is more polished/hi-fi sounding. The DL is aggressive and pissed off, and great if you want that super articulate clean to mean in one channel. I personally don't think it's a great fit for metal, especially not for me. I'd argue anything up to hard rock is more its forte.

Prior to the DL purchase I was playing a Jaded Faith Ultra Lead preamp module (with the Synergy modular amps), which was based on a Pittbull UL. That sound, I loved, and I was hoping the DL would get me there. But they are very different amps IMO. They have that common degree of sound/feel, both being Fryette's. However I made a mistake thinking one was like the other.


----------



## USMarine75

Dammit this happened... I already have the matching blue one and I figured I'd buy a matching pink one for my daughter. She said she wants the blue one, so I guess I bought myself this one lol


----------



## Sogradde

So, I was looking at a Friedman BE-OD and a Revv G3 and for some reason I just happened to order a Helix instead. 

Guess I'll have a "New Modeler Day" soon.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Decided to give one of these guys a shot. The analog CME actually sounds pretty damn good from what I’ve found online, and I like the flexibility to use IRs otherwise or in conjunction with the CME.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 63983
> 
> Decided to give one of these guys a shot. The analog CME actually sounds pretty damn good from what I’ve found online, and I like the flexibility to use IRs otherwise or in conjunction with the CME.



I agree about the cab emulation. That was one of the bigger draws of the GP/DI to me. While I'm skeptical still of how well it'll work with tight high gain, for cleans and slight drive, many of the demos sound great and really, for lack of a better term, direct in a good way. 

Next purchase for me is looking like a pedal or pickups. I just cannot bring myself to sell my two Soloists, so my babies are staying and may get some upgrades. Not sure which pickups I'd like to try yet though. 

The pedal I'm looking at is the Tech 21 Q/Strip. 






I wish there were more control over the Q of the two Mid bands, but it's a killer looking pedal overall. Then again, I have yet to put my H9 Max through it's paces and may dig the EQ that has enough to hold off on the Q/Strip.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Kyle Jordan said:


> I agree about the cab emulation. That was one of the bigger draws of the GP/DI to me. While I'm skeptical still of how well it'll work with tight high gain, for cleans and slight drive, many of the demos sound great and really, for lack of a better term, direct in a good way.
> 
> Next purchase for me is looking like a pedal or pickups. I just cannot bring myself to sell my two Soloists, so my babies are staying and may get some upgrades. Not sure which pickups I'd like to try yet though.
> 
> The pedal I'm looking at is the Tech 21 Q/Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there were more control over the Q of the two Mid bands, but it's a killer looking pedal overall. Then again, I have yet to put my H9 Max through it's paces and may dig the EQ that has enough to hold off on the Q/Strip.



I’ve watched quite a few GP/DI vids as well. I was having trouble deciding which unit makes most sense for me. I was looking at the Two Notes stuff as well, but there’s so many cheap/free IRs and loaders available that I decided to give Fryette a shot. Hopefully the CME will work for high gain modern metal. If it ends up sucking I will still be able to utilize the other features. 

The Power Station is also cool, but it’s the same front end load box as the PL plus the 40ish watt power amp section. I think I can basically simulate what the PS does by using the Line out to my Mesa 2:90 and cab, if I keep the 2:90 volume low, I should be able to crank the head volume. Not positive this will work, but I’m going to try.

That Q Strip does look cool. I really like the Empress ParaEQ and it looks like they do similar things. Parametric EQs are awesome in front of an amp.


----------



## Soya

Starting my first pedalboard build right, picked up an Empress heavy.


----------



## USMarine75

This month's haul:


----------



## DudeManBrother

Decided to grab some Yamaha HS8’s today with the stands. Pretty impressed by the sound quality for the (somewhat inexpensive) price. They are a huge step up from the KRK 5” for sure.


----------



## technomancer

Landed a matching cab to go with the single channel CCV 

Loaded with Scumback H75s

View media item 1256


----------



## mnemonic

Wow, that Suhr is pretty wild


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> Wow, that Suhr is pretty wild



It is absolutely hideous, but in a good way 

It also looks better in person, some the colors tend to blend together / wash out in photos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Landed a matching cab to go with the single channel CCV
> 
> Loaded with Scumback H75s
> 
> View media item 1256


 the paint drip finishes are the only thing I'd get if I ever buy a suhr. I love obnoxious finishes like that


----------



## USMarine75

So I flipped a cheap old Peavey I don't play for (another) Samick TV20 Blues Saraceno (google him lol) signature guitar in minty condition. These are fantastic shreddy little tone machines... similar to Charvels and Peavey/EVH. They have a very fat neck like a 50s Gibson or Strat, but they are super playable. Surprisingly (and before you rule out) even people with smaller hands find these comfortable. And the first thing I planned on was replacing the pickups (I have NOS peavey wolfgang ones) in my purpleburst TV20, but the Duncan Designed stock ones are also surprisingly good.


----------



## Shask

I ordered a Behringer FCB1010. I figured after 5 years it was time to finally buy a controller for my Axe-FX II.


----------



## shred-o-holic

Shask said:


> I ordered a Behringer FCB1010. I figured after 5 years it was time to finally buy a controller for my Axe-FX II.


 I probably should have just sold you mine for cheap. It hangs out in my closet


----------



## Shask

shred-o-holic said:


> I probably should have just sold you mine for cheap. It hangs out in my closet


Too late now, lol. I was gonna get a Mooer Radar, but they are out of stock, and with the MF coupon a new FCB1010 was not much more than a used one. I have an ART SLA-2 that hangs out in my closet, lol.

I put it off for years thinking I would get a nicer controller, but I think I have come to the conclusion that it is just not gonna happen. The FCB1010 is kind of large, but I guess it will be OK. On one end of the room I have the Mooer mini-rig going, and on the other end I got the big Axe-FX rack, lol.


----------



## mnemonic

I was looking into the FCB1010 a while ago. Then I started reading up on midi and lost all interest. 

This little latching footswitch to cycle though patches is good enough for me.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I use a FCB1010 with my Kemper and it’s great. It’s easy to program, even with the stock chipset. I modded mine to get power thru the midi cable and I cut off the expression pedals so it has a much more manageable footprint.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> I was looking into the FCB1010 a while ago. Then I started reading up on midi and lost all interest.
> 
> This little latching footswitch to cycle though patches is good enough for me.


I don't use a ton of sounds, but thought it would be fun to set up one row as presets, and the other row as individual effects, or scenes. Since buying and building so many pedals lately, it has been fun messing more with chorus, delay, flanger, etc... so, it would be nice to actually use that other 80% of the Axe-FX, lol. I have had it 5 years now, so I thought I might use it more if I had easier access to things.


----------



## Shask

DudeManBrother said:


> I use a FCB1010 with my Kemper and it’s great. It’s easy to program, even with the stock chipset. I modded mine to get power thru the midi cable and I cut off the expression pedals so it has a much more manageable footprint.
> View attachment 64081
> View attachment 64082


Nice! Yeah, I have seen some people that sawed these in half. It is crazy the mods people have made. I wish they made a smaller version... I would have probably bought one years ago.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk, i kind of want a mesa f100.


----------



## DudeManBrother

@Shask I got mine free when I bought a used G Major back in the day; so I had no qualms about hacking it open. I used to run a 6 space rack and cut the 1010 so it fit into the lid. I don’t use the rack anymore, but the 1010 is surprisingly robust to have made it all these years. I still have an unmodded backup for if/when it finally dies. I’ve never been tempted to upgrade as it does exactly what I need and still holds up.


----------



## Bearitone

I scooped up an Earthbound Audio Throat Locust, Amptweaker Depth Finder, Airis Brutal Drive, and a Boss MT-2.

Should hold me over for a few months lol


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Bought a customized set of Guitarmory pickups.
Apparently, Nic has a model in the works that features Alnico 5 + Ceramic.
I couldn't wait because of the run deal going on so I ordered an Atlas set but with A5 + Ceramic in both the bridge and the neck.

It'll be interesting to compare this experimental set against the Schecter Apocalypse VII set, Bare Knuckle Juggernaut set, and MojoTone Black Magic set. All of those feature Alnico 5 + Ceramic combos in them.

Speaking of which, my Black Magic set should be shipping soon whenever MojoTone reopens. They've been shutdown by the hurricane for a while now.


----------



## Shask

DudeManBrother said:


> @Shask I got mine free when I bought a used G Major back in the day; so I had no qualms about hacking it open. I used to run a 6 space rack and cut the 1010 so it fit into the lid. I don’t use the rack anymore, but the 1010 is surprisingly robust to have made it all these years. I still have an unmodded backup for if/when it finally dies. I’ve never been tempted to upgrade as it does exactly what I need and still holds up.


I always thought about getting a BJ Devices, or Fractal MFC or something, but put it off for years. I figure this will work fine since it doesn't leave the house.

Yeah, I was looking at some editors for the stock software, and it seems like it will do everything I need without an upgraded PROM.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Have a Lovepedal OD11 and Zen drive on the way. After that I really can't decide. Check out the ISP Theta or sell off a ton of shit for a new amp.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> So I flipped a cheap old Peavey I don't play for (another) Samick TV20 Blues Saraceno (google him lol) signature guitar in minty condition. These are fantastic shreddy little tone machines...



I so would like to find a plaid TV.


----------



## Mike_R

I ordered an import Jackson Pro Soloist, so that should get here Monday. Next thing on the list is a cab to replace my EVH 2x12. I got to play a 5153 50w (my main amp) with a bunch of different cabs over the last couple of weeks, and the matching 2x12 just isn't doing it for me. I liked the V30 equipped cabs much better. Even a Blackstar 2x12 with the Celestion Seventy 80s sounded better to me, maybe I'm just tired of the G12Hs in there. The 4x12 EVH cab sounded great, but I think that has different speakers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Scored a D Sonic and an X2N. Battle of the rails.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I may be getting a second Eventide H9...

This little pedal tossed a spanner in the works of my ideas. I bought the H9 Max for Loop and post-amp effects, but did play with it a bit before my Mark IV and got some VERY surprising results. Sculpt before the Mark IV on mild settings got me the best 8 string tones I have been able to achieve. EQ Compression is great too and the flexibility of the EQ is outstanding for someone who used to run big rack parametric before the amp. This is a great balance in that same ballpark. 

I didn't have as much time over the weekend as I hoped to delve in, but this is kind of a game changer for me.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Inbound.

On my quest for the micro rig. Have the quilter 101 mini and I like.

Tried the Herbert Preamp but it made me want to try others so I sold it off. Almost pulled the trigger on the ISP Theta but someone showed me this. For 1/3 of the price (used) it was hard to pass up. Will see how it goes, sounds killer on Youtube.


----------



## Vyn

Yamaha HS8S is next on the list to go with my HS7's. Just for that little extra bass response.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Vyn said:


> Yamaha HS8S is next on the list to go with my HS7's. Just for that little extra bass response.


I’m loving mine so far. I’m sure they’ll be real similar to the 7’s; but yeah, that bass is kickin when you dial it up.


----------



## Vyn

DudeManBrother said:


> I’m loving mine so far. I’m sure they’ll be real similar to the 7’s; but yeah, that bass is kickin when you dial it up.



Should have said sub haha. the HS8S is the 8" floor sub. Going to combine that with the HS7's. Would have loved the HS8's as a pair of monitors but didn't have the room for them.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Vyn said:


> Should have said sub haha. the HS8S is the 8" floor sub. Going to combine that with the HS7's. Would have loved the HS8's as a pair of monitors but didn't have the room for them.


Ah now that is a much more logical purchase in your situation, and makes sense in context now re-reading your post. I’d be curious to hear your thoughts on it once you’ve spent a little time with it.


----------



## Shask

I have gotten several small cheap things lately. I got the Behringer FCB1010 to control my Axe-FX II. You can actually do quite a bit with the stock PROM and an editing programming. One day I will get this all set up, lol.

I also got 4 of those small Mooer preamps.... the 001, 005, 008, and 011. They are all cool in their own ways. I also go the Mooer Radar to go with them. It was a PITA to get it all updated, but finally got it, and will tweak it over time also.

Next, I am thinking about picking up some old 80's/90's pedals just for the hell of it. Stuff I wanted back in the day, but couldn't afford on a high school budget. Old Boss, DOD Flangers, Choruses, etc... stuff like that. That stuff is cheap now, and was right before everything went digital.


----------



## narad

In my quest to get nice reproductions of classic pedals even though newer stuff tends to be more versatile anyway, I recently became aware of Ceriatone's klon clone, the Centura. Uses the same case even:







Just wrote Nik @ Ceriatone about ordering since the reverb people are scalping pretty heavily.


----------



## Trashgreen

Arrived yesterday:








Celebrating my 20th year of playing guitar and buying gear!


Still waiting for two more packages which contains the rest of my Synergy start-up set. 

It's the Synergy Syn-1 preamp host and two old MTS modules, the Treadplate and the 1086 Don Donegan module which was the same modules I had in my Randall RM100 amp before I sold it 7 years ago.. 

I'm so excited to try out the new stuff!!


I hope to have a new tread and a quick video up tomorrow for the Unicorn Blood pedal...


----------



## Soya

Probably the new ISP deci-mate mini noise gate pedal, want a quality gate and don't have much space on the board.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New interface. The $99 thing on my desk is killin me, Smalls


----------



## thomas.reuter

Likely a Boss Katana KTN Head and Cab.


----------



## BenjaminW

Looking to try out a Boss eBand JS-10 in the near future.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apparently I couldn’t wait; got drunk and bought a Focusrite Forte last night...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

@KnightBrolaire





I got my MojoTone Black Magic set in.
Pretty brutal imo but also versatile I think.
Here's a demo of them so fresh that the tuning hasn't even stabilized yet on the new strings. haha

http://www.mediafire.com/file/2dd15begfg78a6k/20180930_151506_MojoTone_Black_Magic_mini-demo.wav


----------



## DudeManBrother

Good deal (especially compared to this exact color/model guitar selling on Reverb right now) on this WRMG popped up locally. Came with hard case and locking tuners. Probably 2008ish, MIJ. I think the color is Black Forest Green? Basically looks black until you’re in good lighting. 

I’ll need to dress the frets sooner than later, and I’ll probably pull the EMGs at that point too. The center pot has been disconnected and the wiring is shit, but at least they function. I’ve been jonesing for an X guitar for a while now, so happy to get this for a steal.


----------



## pearl_07

Do you guys ever come across something on eBay, and think "Dang, that's cheap with no reserve! Surely someone else will beat my bid though." and no one else bids? Looks like I'm the owner of a dirt cheap American Strat now lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pearl_07 said:


> Do you guys ever come across something on eBay, and think "Dang, that's cheap with no reserve! Surely someone else will beat my bid though." and no one else bids? Looks like I'm the owner of a dirt cheap American Strat now lol.


that's how i got my mesa mk3 lol. I put in one bid and won.


----------



## sonofabias

I'm waiting for my amps burn in and final qc inspection before shipment to me hopefully within the next week . I'm also getting a matching 2/12 cabinet in white bronco as is the amps headshell .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Put off new purchases for awhile. But I was thinking a Snakebyte or Iron Cross in the future.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

amp gas- 1
my wallet-0


----------



## Bentaycanada

As soon as my local store gets one!


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Parts Connexion is running 25% off on resistors, so time to buy some more PRPs.

Unfortunately my saved cart that had a bunch in it seems to have gotten nuked...


----------



## MoonJelly

This thing.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Lame as it may be, my next gear purchase is going to be sending my Ultra Lead to Fryette in California for maintenance. I may have them replace the tolex from yellow tweed to standard black, so at least that will finally happen
> 
> After that, maybe a CME exclusive Fulltone OCD with the reversed color scheme and selectable buffer



Took a bit longer to get the amp packed/shipped out/fixed than I originally thought, but it should be back home this week or next depending on return shipping  went ahead and had the tolex changed to black, too. 

More than likely going to celebrate its return by getting the OCD


----------



## narad

MoonJelly said:


> This thing.



Who's making that?


----------



## MoonJelly

Halo guitars, of all people. I was just looking for a TOM 8, and theirs was ~1/2 the price of ABM. Wasn't expecting it to be carbon fiber though!


----------



## USMarine75

@narad has me wanting another block letter 5150... one of the early run ones that was more aggressive.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> @narad has me wanting another block letter 5150... one of the early run ones that was more aggressive.



You should check out the signature. It's the same circuit, but no one knows. Best kept secret on the internet. Save you like, $50 right there.


----------



## MoonJelly

MoonJelly said:


> Halo guitars, of all people. I was just looking for a TOM 8, and theirs was ~1/2 the price of ABM. Wasn't expecting it to be carbon fiber though!


EDIT: it's actually aluminum with a carbon fiber wrap, which was disappointing to learn. Still about 1/3 the weight of the traditional zinc alloy stuff, so it will go well in my ultralight build. They knocked $20 off for the misunderstanding so good on Halo.


----------



## Kaura

Gonna order a bass tomorrow. I'm going to the town to test out couple ones and then order the one that I like from Thomann since I'm on a really tight budget and the local prices are insane.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> @narad has me wanting another block letter 5150... one of the early run ones that was more aggressive.



Block Letter, Sig, and 6505 are all the same amp. Pick up a made in USA 6505 and you’re set


----------



## ESPImperium

Probably a Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Pegasus to A/B against each other and my Full Shred in my Les Paul. And a set of Shaller Locking Tuners for my Les Paul as well. Wanting to make this my Drop C guitar, just need to improve it a little again.

Then Im planning on two PRS purchases a S2 Singlecut and a SE SVN, with a couple of little and tasteful mods. Then Im pretty much done for guitar, then my switch goes to Bass with a bass amp or amp/cab and a small and simple Tuner/Comp/OD/Distortion/Wah and possible Chorus pedalboard for bass.

Then Im done, unless I decide to get a third guitar amp and a Boss Acoustic amp somewhere. But *Done* is a _pejorative_ term i guess.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

kindsage said:


> Block Letter, Sig, and 6505 are all the same amp. Pick up a made in USA 6505 and you’re set



Exactly. If anything, you'd be better off with a 6505 since the Script heads are at least 13 years old at this point, and a Block Letter is going to be at least 24 years old. Who knows what those amps have been through, if they need service, etc. 

Hell, I even own a Block Letter and I'll always say the extra hype around them is some BS  I just like the aesthetic and got a good deal on it, otherwise there's no extra magic over a Script or 6505


----------



## sonofabias

My wait's almost over....!


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> You should check out the signature. It's the same circuit, but no one knows. Best kept secret on the internet. Save you like, $50 right there.



Naw, not as tight and aggressive.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Coming in quite soon: parts for this guitar, gonna build my own tele of doom. Just imagine it with chrome Lace Finger Burners.






- excuse my poor photoshop skills -


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think it'd look better without the pickguard, but still looks pretty rad.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think it'd look better without the pickguard, but still looks pretty rad.



Yeah, I thought so too, but after a while looking at it, it just adds so much more nuance and flair to the body. And the fact that it looks so vintage and lovely, people will never know I'll use it for drop A dooooooooom


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so I sai I was gonna get an Iron Cross or Snakebyte

Buuut I'm thinking about getting a HD500X. Just for effects.


----------



## pearl_07

Just got the 72 Deluxe in the mail yesterday so naturally I had to take a picture of the triplets.


----------



## Gmork

Ive recently bought a zoomzg1on, HM Too Many Clones and am currently waiting for my modded TMjr to arrive but MAN! am i ever gasing for the revv g3! 
Might grab a small secondary pedalboard for my mess around fun board.


----------



## oniduder

i'm going to order a myasnikov preamp probably within a week or so, http://myasnikov-custom.com/

and i recently bought a SS-4, egnater amp switcher, pics if you want them, 

i wish upon a storm, (hurricane michael) to later get a VHT CL or Pitbull minus the eq, or with it, i don't care, but now i'm focusing on the myasnikov preamp, going to get the VH1/4 and possibly the CCV clone at a later date

ciao errrrybody


----------



## USMarine75

Peavey Limited VT SSS Custom Shop





Peavey Falcon Custom SSS





AMT DT2 DistStation - Completing my vintage AMT collection





Budda Superdrive 80 and 212 Phat Cab (Pre-Peavey)





Weber Mass III - much needed to control that Budda SD80.


----------



## prlgmnr

USMarine75 said:


> Budda Superdrive 80 and 212 Phat Cab (Pre-Peavey)
> 
> Weber Mass III - much needed to control that Budda SD80.


Never had chance to try one of these, are they as cool as I've always thought they must be?


----------



## USMarine75

prlgmnr said:


> Never had chance to try one of these, are they as cool as I've always thought they must be?



Indeed. Initial thoughts:

The amp is painfully LOUD. The loudest I have ever heard. I have owned and played quite a few that have high wattage or are supposedly loud, but this one owns them all. Having a good attenuator is a must. I had it just over 2 in a GC and people could hear it outside in the parking lot. 

The clean channel is surprisingly good and it takes pedals well. Not quote as magical as my Fender style amps, but close enough. 8/10

The best part is the regular gain channel (not modern) IMO. It does the grimy gritty Greg Koch, EVH, and Brad Paisely type cleans all the way up through hard rock. Very musical and pleasing. 10/10

The amp also has a modern setting that is killer. 8/10 (not me)


The 212 cab is kind of the secret weapon. Like a v30 212, but darker and smoother. Tons of bass and handles the wattage (90w speakers). I’m interested to try it with harsher amps like the 5150-II/6505+. 9/10

Overall... a great amp. I don’t have personal experience, but after a lot of research I found a lot of bias against the peavey versions of their amps. I’ve heard they are harsher. The whole series of SuperDrive amps are great and are all unique, due a lot to the different tube choices. They are all MUCH louder than their wattage ratings. The 18 has more vintage feel and sag and is perfect as a club amp. It takes pedals really well. The 30 is the most average of them all. The 45 is the most compressed. And the 80 is the most wide open and loud. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## technomancer

oniduder said:


> i'm going to order a myasnikov preamp probably within a week or so, http://myasnikov-custom.com/
> 
> and i recently bought a SS-4, egnater amp switcher, pics if you want them,
> 
> i wish upon a storm, (hurricane michael) to later get a VHT CL or Pitbull minus the eq, or with it, i don't care, but now i'm focusing on the myasnikov preamp, going to get the VH1/4 and possibly the CCV clone at a later date
> 
> ciao errrrybody



It'd be nice if you'd pop the cover on the Myasnikows as you get them and take detailed gut shots and post them for the hobbyist builders 

I'd love to see what he's doing and compare it to the actual amps he is supposed to be cloning. It's always interesting to me seeing that stuff, especially from amps like the VH4 and CCV where there is stuff going on in the power amp that makes a fairly large difference to how the amps sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I just checked their stuff out. A Cameron, Friedman, Engl Savage, and Bogner Fish pre... I was gonna get another SL/LD pre down the road, but I may need to check those out instead.


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve seen a lot of good reviews of the Myasnikov stuff. I’ve been tempted.

There are plenty of gut shots available of the superlead (SLO preamp) and it looks pretty neat and tidy.

It’s just very important to bare in mind when buying preamps, that as techno says, the power amp is a big part of the sound for most of these amps. You’ll be disappointed if you buy one to run direct into impulses, or into the loop of a completely different amp.


----------



## Bearitone

Do 1U rack units fit under a pedaltrain? If so i think i have an idea...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Indeed. Initial thoughts:
> 
> The amp is painfully LOUD. The loudest I have ever heard. I have owned and played quite a few that have high wattage or are supposedly loud, but this one owns them all. Having a good attenuator is a must. I had it just over 2 in a GC and people could hear it outside in the parking lot.
> 
> The clean channel is surprisingly good and it takes pedals well. Not quote as magical as my Fender style amps, but close enough. 8/10
> 
> The best part is the regular gain channel (not modern) IMO. It does the grimy gritty Greg Koch, EVH, and Brad Paisely type cleans all the way up through hard rock. Very musical and pleasing. 10/10
> 
> The amp also has a modern setting that is killer. 8/10 (not me)
> 
> 
> The 212 cab is kind of the secret weapon. Like a v30 212, but darker and smoother. Tons of bass and handles the wattage (90w speakers). I’m interested to try it with harsher amps like the 5150-II/6505+. 9/10
> 
> Overall... a great amp. I don’t have personal experience, but after a lot of research I found a lot of bias against the peavey versions of their amps. I’ve heard they are harsher. The whole series of SuperDrive amps are great and are all unique, due a lot to the different tube choices. They are all MUCH louder than their wattage ratings. The 18 has more vintage feel and sag and is perfect as a club amp. It takes pedals really well. The 30 is the most average of them all. The 45 is the most compressed. And the 80 is the most wide open and loud. Definitely worth checking out.



fuckkk that budda sounds sickkk, that grindy growl is basically my holy grail rhythm tone. I wonder if that's more the amp or if the burstbuckers are doing that.


----------



## oniduder

technomancer said:


> It'd be nice if you'd pop the cover on the Myasnikows as you get them and take detailed gut shots and post them for the hobbyist builders
> 
> I'd love to see what he's doing and compare it to the actual amps he is supposed to be cloning. It's always interesting to me seeing that stuff, especially from amps like the VH4 and CCV where there is stuff going on in the power amp that makes a fairly large difference to how the amps sound.



yeah i'll do that, i plan on getting the CCV second, knowing you've cloned a CCV aldrich i think?

either way it'd be interesting to see what components used in any of the preamps/amps

i'll pop open the VH1/4 when i get it, which shouldn't be more than a month or so, 2-3 week build time and all that

but yeah the guy is nice and easy to deal with and seems to make really decent stuff, 

so yeah!


----------



## technomancer

oniduder said:


> yeah i'll do that, i plan on getting the CCV second, knowing you've cloned a CCV aldrich i think?
> 
> either way it'd be interesting to see what components used in any of the preamps/amps
> 
> i'll pop open the VH1/4 when i get it, which shouldn't be more than a month or so, 2-3 week build time and all that
> 
> but yeah the guy is nice and easy to deal with and seems to make really decent stuff,
> 
> so yeah!



Cool  I'm building an Aldrich and have a single channel CCV from Cameron here. Mark still loves his epoxy though so finding component values in the circuit without taking stuff apart and measuring is problematic 

Also as always be careful, while you don't have a full power amp the tubes still run at a high voltage and caps can always bite you if not discharged.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuckkk that budda sounds sickkk, that grindy growl is basically my holy grail rhythm tone. I wonder if that's more the amp or if the burstbuckers are doing that.



I only have a couple hours on it so far, but yet to get a bad sound out of it! I will say the matching cab is prob a must... I dont know that it would sound the same for me without. I will give it a try with my Randall Diavlo 212 v30 to see though. 

But the amp is surprisingly inexpensive... they can be had for around $1100 regularly.


----------



## B.M.F.

I think it's coming out in a few days, can't wait to try it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a kiesel zeus.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuckkk that budda sounds sickkk, that grindy growl is basically my holy grail rhythm tone. I wonder if that's more the amp or if the burstbuckers are doing that.



Years ago, when Budda was switching over from PTP to PCB on the Series II stuff, I had many talks with Jeff, the designer over email and bought a Superdrive 80 II. I had no way of recording clips easily at the time, but I read so many places "Oh, it's a great amp, but not for metal." or some such bullshit. 

Hot, tight pickups in to the SD and it was doing Metal just fine. Throw an EQ in the loop and maybe one up front, and it smoked most other amps. 

Buy one. I miss mine, but just haven't gotten the full urge to repurchase. I don't recall it being crazy loud, but understand, I owned this at the same time I owned a Mark IIC+ Coliseum and a Strategy 500. My view was skewed.


----------



## Seabeast2000

GOING BIG on next gear purchase.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The906 said:


> GOING BIG on next gear purchase.



dang
/end thread


----------



## Furtive Glance

Some sort of pair of studio monitors.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Gold Top. Les Paul. P90’s. Yep.


----------



## USMarine75

DudeManBrother said:


> Gold Top. Les Paul. P90’s. Yep.








Come join the club!


----------



## USMarine75

^ BTW for those that are interested, my LP that I posted (stock photo) is the Less Plus Goldtop P90 model. It might appeal to those around these parts looking for a modern LP, because the guitar and neck feel more modern and shreddy.

12" radius and regular rounded contour neck (not fat), although it _feels _very flat and wide (2.5mm wider at 22nd than a JEM at 24th, and similar at nut)
The body is thinner and contoured.
Removable pickguard
Titanium saddles
The guitar is much lighter! My other LP is almost 10 lbs, but this one is *under 5 lbs*.

And most importantly for SSO'ers... Try P90s through a modern high gain amp with gain around 5-6. Not a lot of noise yet, but the thump and articulation/clarity is unreal.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Now record some drop C# goodness. Perhaps with a Mark III?


----------



## sotos

Ips theta preamp!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Finally got my Ultra Lead this morning from the UPS hub and it looks and sounds absolutely stunning  the yellow tweed is long gone  

I'll probably order the CME edition OCD and some noiseless trem springs this week. Maybe maybe a set of Floyd saddle shims too


----------



## narad

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Finally got my Ultra Lead this morning from the UPS hub and it looks and sounds absolutely stunning  the yellow tweed is long gone
> 
> I'll probably order the CME edition OCD and some noiseless trem springs this week. Maybe maybe a set of Floyd saddle shims too



Nice - what'd you do? Send it to a guy for retolexing?


----------



## DudeManBrother

narad said:


> Nice - what'd you do? Send it to a guy for retolexing?


An unknown who goes by the name of Steve Fryette


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Eeended up getting a POD HD500X for effects. Wanted a Helix, but this'll tide me over for awhile.



DudeManBrother said:


> An unknown who goes by the name of Steve Fryette


----------



## rifftrauma

Really trying hard to not pull the trigger on a translucent black JP15...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

narad said:


> Nice - what'd you do? Send it to a guy for retolexing?



I sent it out a few weeks ago to Fryette for a repair. Just figured I'd kill two birds with one stone by having the tolex changed out while it was over there. 

Turns out some internal fuse went out, which caused a short that led to me getting no sound, no channel/power lights, no anything. That little $2 fuse led to over $400 in shipping insured both ways, labor, new power tubes, general maintenance/biasing, covering the head shell, and fixing the wiring in my matching footswitch  luckily there was no other damage besides that fuse, so the bulk of the cost came from the tubes and shipping. 

I had them include my old tubes, so at least I have them around as spares too  a quad of KT88s ain't cheap, so anything helps


----------



## rokket2005

I picked up one of those limited edition black ice Legacy's that G&L made a few years back. I've been wanting one since about 2013 and finally pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rokket2005 said:


> I picked up one of those limited edition black ice Legacy's that G&L made a few years back. I've been wanting one since about 2013 and finally pulled the trigger on it.


That is sexy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That is sexy.



It's a G&L, so of course.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a G&L, so of course.



I have a G&L Ascari right now which I'm going to sell. Mainly because I don't play 6s anymore but also the thing weighs a crap ton! Holy cow. Heavier than most of my 7s even.


----------



## Hollowway

It’s difficult to plan what I’m going to buy, because I’m all about making unplanned, spur of the moment poor decisions.  
This week’s edition: I bought an Eastman 7 string jazzbox last night.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Might have to change your name on here to "Hollowbody"


----------



## Hollowway

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Might have to change your name on here to "Hollowbody"


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Oh what are theeeeese?


----------



## squids

had to sell all my gear (except 3 guitars) last year so i'm trying to get back in the game now. Found an Axe FX ultra on the ol craigslist for 800, but also have been eyeing a PRS archon 25 combo. Undecided but fairly certain i'll go for one of them. PM me if you got advice!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This group of knuckleheads is only going to suggest you get both, because obviously you need both.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This group of knuckleheads is only going to suggest you get both, because obviously you need both.


duh, axefx for effects, archon for toanz.


LeviathanKiller said:


> Oh what are theeeeese?


what are the bkps?


----------



## squids

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This group of knuckleheads is only going to suggest you get both, because obviously you need both.



If only i had the dollars for both. College lifestyle. 
im going to ask this here so i don't have to start a whole thread; Mesa single rec for Rivers of Nihil toanz?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

squids said:


> If only i had the dollars for both. College lifestyle.
> im going to ask this here so i don't have to start a whole thread; Mesa single rec for Rivers of Nihil toanz?


no, single rec blows, dually or triple ftw.


----------



## DudeManBrother

squids said:


> If only i had the dollars for both. College lifestyle.
> im going to ask this here so i don't have to start a whole thread; Mesa single rec for Rivers of Nihil toanz?


I’m pretty sure Brody still uses his Bogner Uberschall (and 5150iii) so if you want to sound like them, that’s your best bet. The Archon (at least the 100w) is in a similar territory with the Uberschall, so you might go that route. 

Ultimately it’s about what you need the thing to do. If you want a unit for -low volume computer monitors- practice, simple interface for recording, tweak multiple sounds for months on end, then the Ultra can do that. If you just want to plug in your guitar and slay, then grab the Archon.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> duh, axefx for effects, archon for toanz.
> 
> what are the bkps?



Impulse set!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Instead of the Snakebyte or Iron Cross, I decided on this. Mainly because this is muuuch closer to the specs I want.


----------



## protest

Anyone looking to buy a kidney?


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> View attachment 64656
> 
> 
> Anyone looking to buy a kidney?



Purfling and 20th birds? You might need to list more organs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Purfling and 20th birds? You might need to list more organs



We were given an extra lung for a reason, right?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We were given an extra lung for a reason, right?


You can get a decent amount for a testicle or two...speaking for a friend


----------



## techjsteele

This sparkling pedal of awesomeness should be arriving next week:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So. I didn't get an LTD Iron Cross or Snakebyte. Nor an LTD JK-1 or RZK-600.

Something arguably muuuuch cooler. 

Something awesom*3* is definitely on the _*horizon*_.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So. I didn't get an LTD Iron Cross or Snakebyte. Nor an LTD JK-1 or RZK-600.
> 
> Something arguably muuuuch cooler.
> 
> Something awesom*3* is definitely on the _*horizon*_.



So, not this one?
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...urchase-gonna-be.229546/page-273#post-4930134


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> So, not this one?
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...urchase-gonna-be.229546/page-273#post-4930134


Unfortunately nope. Tried snooping around, but no lucky.

...
So I got this instead.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

The Horizon-III body shape is so very, very sexy. It also arguably had the best upper fret access of a Superstrat/Superstratish guitar until the Majesty came along. 

Congrats mang.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> The Horizon-III body shape is so very, very sexy. It also arguably had the best upper fret access of a Superstrat/Superstratish guitar until the Majesty came along.
> 
> Congrats mang.


I'm not really much of a shredder, which is why I originally wanted the JK-1. But the H3 just looks too fucking cool. I love off-set bodies like that.


----------



## Metropolis

This should be here in friday, it's a Laney LFR-112. FRFR cab, plywood construction, 200W RMS / 400W peak.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

As they're going for £26 here in the UK I figured 'why not?' I wanted a Flanger for a while, just for subtle effect. Bargain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unfortunately nope. Tried snooping around, but no lucky.
> 
> ...
> So I got this instead.



So I'm kinda curious; How good is the Custom 5 bridge pickup in this guitar? Never tried one. I heard its either a very tight pickup, or muddy because of the mid scoop.  Because if it ain't a tight pickup, I might give the Black Winter another shot.

EDIT: Fuck it, bought a BW.


----------



## Shask

Alonious_Monk said:


> As they're going for £26 here in the UK I figured 'why not?' I wanted a Flanger for a while, just for subtle effect. Bargain.


I saw one of those cheap a few weeks ago and almost bought it because I have been buying up cheap pedals. I eventually bought a used Boss BF-2 intead though.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Shask said:


> I saw one of those cheap a few weeks ago and almost bought it because I have been buying up cheap pedals. I eventually bought a used Boss BF-2 intead though.



I was holding out for a Boss but never found one at the right price. Even if the TC is Behringer guts it's not a bad thing, at least the enclosure is more solid


----------



## Shask

Alonious_Monk said:


> I was holding out for a Boss but never found one at the right price. Even if the TC is Behringer guts it's not a bad thing, at least the enclosure is more solid


Most of the Behringers were clones of Boss pedals, so I assume this pedal is related to the Boss BF-2 in some way. I wanted one of the Boss BF-2s for years, but just never bought one. I finally said screw it, and found a decent condition one online and grabbed it a few weeks ago. I like it a lot! It is more in-between a chorus and flanger than a straight-up jet airplane flanger, so that is cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I'm kinda curious; How good is the Custom 5 bridge pickup in this guitar? Never tried one. I heard its either a very tight pickup, or muddy because of the mid scoop.  Because if it ain't a tight pickup, I might give the Black Winter another shot.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck it, bought a BW.


You could've just swapped magnets to make it a Custom, Custom 8 or Custom Custom.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You could've just swapped magnets to make it a Custom, Custom 8 or Custom Custom.



I kinda softened my opinion on the regular Custom. I feel like it's not as tight and aggressive as people make it out to be. It's why I wanna give the Black Winter a try again.


----------



## squids

Just ordered this off reverb. Wanted an amp originally but whatever, ive been wanting another RGD since i had to sell mine off. the EMGs are a plus as i really love how tight they are in basswood. Hyped!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kinda softened my opinion on the regular Custom. I feel like it's not as tight and aggressive as people make it out to be. It's why I wanna give the Black Winter a try again.


I though the custom/custom 5 weren't anything special til I ran em through a ts boosted amp. That's when they got fun, aggressive and br00tal. Conversely the black winter doesn't really work with ts style boosts due to how the midrange is accentuated in the pickup. I preferred the black winter unboosted. It has the chunk of the custom, but with grindy low mids that pair really nicely with a mesa mark or 5150 esque amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I though the custom/custom 5 weren't anything special til I ran em through a ts boosted amp. That's when they got fun, aggressive and br00tal. Conversely the black winter doesn't really work with ts style boosts due to how the midrange is accentuated in the pickup. I preferred the black winter unboosted. It has the chunk of the custom, but with grindy low mids that pair really nicely with a mesa mark or 5150 esque amp.



I use a Mark IV, which is pretty mid heavy and sounds like a boosted amp at times, so that's gonna be fun.  I haven't tried the C5, but I still bought the BW in case. Even if I dig the C5, I still have another guitar I wanna try the BW in.


----------



## stevexc

I've got a set of Corella pickups coming in pretty soon. Excited as hell to try them!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apogee Duet. 

Fuck buying used interfaces from GC, what a shitshow. 

Thank god for return policies, otherwise I’d burn down the building to get my stapler back. 

Excited for an interface that works and has a warranty.


----------



## Gmork

Recently purchased/ordered zoomg1on, HM Too Many Clones, modded tightmetal jr, depth finder, quilter microblock45 amp, revv g3, svisound 50w nano amp, tc hof mini, pedaltrain metro16, voodoo power plus 2, isp decimate mini, AND about to make 1st payment on a custom multiscale 8 string!!!...... Wow


----------



## pearl_07

Just bought a '72 Deluxe pickguard with standard humbucker routes to replace the stock one with the wide range humbucker routes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Possssibly gonna try and get a black pick guard/TRC for my flying V. Since I always loved the black on red look.


----------



## USMarine75

Apparently not the guitar I was watching on Reverb... it sold.


----------



## protest

USMarine75 said:


> Apparently not the guitar I was watching on Reverb... it sold.



That's the worst. What was it?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Probably an Avatar Signature 212 in blue with G12K-100s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

might grab a schecter e1 or that new jericho explorer.


----------



## USMarine75

protest said:


> That's the worst. What was it?



Obviously a Peavey lol. We just moved and wife wouldn't ok it. I already have a killer quilt one but....


----------



## mnemonic

That looks really cool.

You seem to be buying a new Peavey guitar every other week, are you flipping these or do you have like 20 Peavey guitars at this point?


----------



## rifftrauma

INC!


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> That looks really cool.
> 
> You seem to be buying a new Peavey guitar every other week, are you flipping these or do you have like 20 Peavey guitars at this point?



I'll give you the same answer I told my wife.... Um sure I have 20. 

Historically, I think I've only flipped two or three and that was purely because they weren't special and honestly I thought they were lower-end model duds.

[Since my wife isn't a forum member... I think the Peavey count alone was at 37 the last time I checked? (Add EBMM and EVH for another 10)]


----------



## mnemonic

USMarine75 said:


> I'll give you the same answer I told my wife.... Um sure I have 20.
> 
> Historically, I think I've only flipped two or three and that was purely because they weren't special and honestly I thought they were lower-end model duds.
> 
> [Since my wife isn't a forum member... I think the Peavey count alone was at 37 the last time I checked? (Add EBMM and EVH for another 10)]



Damn, I feel like I have too many guitars and too much clutter, and I only have 9. 

That makes me feel a bit better haha.


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> Damn, I feel like I have too many guitars and too much clutter, and I only have 9.
> 
> That makes me feel a bit better haha.



Haha and that's just the Peaveys!


----------



## mnemonic

USMarine75 said:


> Haha and that's just the Peaveys!



You really ought to take a picture of all your guitars or all your pedals at some point.


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> You really ought to take a picture of all your guitars or all your pedals at some point.



I know! I actually have the majority in storage while I'm temporarily living overseas for a couple years. I had to take pics for insurance purposes and so I have individual pics of every one... but I wish I could have taken a group shot! It took me two days to take photos and record SN's lol. I was more shocked that I had 90 pedals than anything else. Actually most shocked that I still had almost all of the original pedal boxes and candy.

What's also funny is I found a couple guitars I forgot I owned and thought hey maybe I'll sell these... and then I made the cardinal mistake and played them lol.


----------



## ThePIGI King

USMarine75 said:


> [Since my wife isn't a forum member... I think the Peavey count alone was at 37 the last time I checked? (Add EBMM and EVH for another 10)]


I dream of owning a collection like that of my favorites.

Post up the pics of the collection so my eyes can be jealous, not just my mind.


----------



## USMarine75

ThePIGI King said:


> I dream of owning a collection like that of my favorites.
> 
> Post up the pics of the collection so my eyes can be jealous, not just my mind.



I should start a thread and just add in a couple hundred photos from my phone 

(Can I link from phone image library or do we still have to use image host?)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

USMarine75 said:


> I know! I actually have the majority in storage while I'm temporarily living overseas for a couple years. I had to take pics for insurance purposes and so I have individual pics of every one... but I wish I could have taken a group shot! It took me two days to take photos and record SN's lol. I was more shocked that I had 90 pedals than anything else. Actually most shocked that I still had almost all of the original pedal boxes and candy.
> 
> What's also funny is I found a couple guitars I forgot I owned and thought hey maybe I'll sell these... and then I made the cardinal mistake and played them lol.



Always post the listing before playing haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't wait for the episode of hoarders where they show usmarine's house filled to the gills with old peaveys, 5150s, evhs and guitar catalogs.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't wait for the episode of hoarders where they show usmarine's house filled to the gills with old peaveys, 5150s, evhs and guitar catalogs.


Headstocks poking out 2nd story windows. HAHAHA!!


----------



## USMarine75

Hey... you guys are supposed to be on _my_ side of the battle here... not my wife's!


----------



## Shask

Apparently a DOD Gonkulator, since it is the Stupid Deal of the Day, lol.


I just keep buying pedals for some reason! haha!


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Apparently a DOD Gonkulator, since it is the Stupid Deal of the Day, lol.
> 
> 
> I just keep buying pedals for some reason! haha!



It's a sickness.


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm one big box Deluxe Memory Man away from not wanting any more pedals.

At least, once I've compared the DC-2w to my DC-2, but that wouldn't really count as it would be a swap.

And as long as you don't count an a/b/y switcher.


----------



## Aliascent

Close to get my hands on a Jackson Fusion USA, so that will be my next purchase, then I'm off to get something Peavey.

The $1000 question is: ultra +, 3120 or the good old 6505+ ?

Decisions, decisions... 

Also still searching for a 2005~ish ESP Horizon NTII (in red), but they seem to have disappeared from the used market .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aliascent said:


> Close to get my hands on a Jackson Fusion USA, so that will be my next purchase, then I'm off to get something Peavey.
> 
> The $1000 question is: ultra +, 3120 or the good old 6505+ ?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Also still searching for a 2005~ish ESP Horizon NTII (in red), but they seem to have disappeared from the used market .



I had a XXX and 5150II

XXX: tighter and more versatile 
5150ii: more aggressive and growly


----------



## Aliascent

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had a XXX and 5150II
> 
> XXX: tighter and more versatile
> 5150ii: more aggressive and growly



That's my problem in a nutshell.
I think the 3120 would blend better with the recto and still be versatile enough to be used alone, so I'm slightly leaning towards it so far.
On the other hand, that extra aggression tho...

I'm fairly sure that I'll end up getting both sooner or later.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aliascent said:


> That's my problem in a nutshell.
> I think the 3120 would blend better with the recto and still be versatile enough to be used alone, so I'm slightly leaning towards it so far.
> On the other hand, that extra aggression tho...
> 
> I'm fairly sure that I'll end up getting both sooner or later.



I feel like both would be extremely close, but the 6505+ would be the better fit. It has a very mid range heavy sound that would blend well with the Recto's scooped sound, and the tighter, clearer low end would be filled out by the Recto's thicker low end.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've got a '97 RG7621 incoming  it was actually my girlfriend who talked me into shooting an offer for it, so no worries with any backlash from a spontaneous purchase 

It's got a Nazgul in the bridge and the stock neck. I already have a Blaze Custom and PAF7 set ready to swap in in case I don't get along with the Nazgul, so it's gonna sound sick pretty much no matter what


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still set on that pickguard, but I'm kinda in-between preamps right now as well...

ISP Theta
AMT SS30
AMT SS20
AMT SS11B
Two Notes Le Lead


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still set on that pickguard, but I'm kinda in-between preamps right now as well...
> 
> ISP Theta
> AMT SS30
> AMT SS20
> AMT SS11B
> Two Notes Le Lead


Based on demos, I have not cared for the tones from either the Le Crunch or the Le Lead. I do find the "max the mid knob to find the frequency you hate" method to be quite useful. If you like all of the frequencies or what to boost, you could likely do the opposite. Turn the mid all the way down, and then find the frequency which makes the tone sound the most muffled, and then boost it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Based on demos, I have not cared for the tones from either the Le Crunch or the Le Lead. I do find the "max the mid knob to find the frequency you hate" method to be quite useful. If you like all of the frequencies or what to boost, you could likely do the opposite. Turn the mid all the way down, and then find the frequency which makes the tone sound the most muffled, and then boost it.



I wasn't impressed with the Le Crunch, but the Le Lead sounds interesting. Kinda gives me a tighter Recto-with-more-mids impression I dig. Same with the SS11B.


----------



## technomancer

Probably a headshell for The Old One and a set of transformers and faceplates for for El Jefe


----------



## Bearitone

Aliascent said:


> Close to get my hands on a Jackson Fusion USA, so that will be my next purchase, then I'm off to get something Peavey.
> 
> The $1000 question is: ultra +, 3120 or the good old 6505+ ?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Also still searching for a 2005~ish ESP Horizon NTII (in red), but they seem to have disappeared from the used market .



Ultra 120.
Found and played on at GC Hollywood and it fucking ripped! And it was only $200


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Based on demos, I have not cared for the tones from either the Le Crunch or the Le Lead. I do find the "max the mid knob to find the frequency you hate" method to be quite useful. If you like all of the frequencies or what to boost, you could likely do the opposite. Turn the mid all the way down, and then find the frequency which makes the tone sound the most muffled, and then boost it.



Love finding EQ tricks/methods like this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kindsage said:


> Ultra 120.
> Found and played on at GC Hollywood and it fucking ripped! And it was only $200


Sucks they're getting hyped AF now, so the prices are going up.


----------



## Aliascent

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sucks they're getting hyped AF now, so the prices are going up.



Last year I passed on a mint (really mint) ultra + for 350€, and a retubed 3120 w/ a 412 Kustom cab for 450 total, just because I was afraid I may bother my neighbors, using those big amps.

Now I see people asking 500 or more for them.

At least I see 6505+ in the 400€ range now, from the usual 600/700 just 1 year ago.

Tl;dr: disregard neighbors, aquire cheap Peaveys when you have the chance to.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still set on that pickguard, but I'm kinda in-between preamps right now as well...
> 
> ISP Theta
> AMT SS30
> AMT SS20
> AMT SS11B



*fixed your list


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> *fixed your list


Well because of you I got the SS30. 

And now I'm... oddly thinking about getting a guitar that I used to hate.







A Viper baritone. Honestly, I feel like it woul feel oddly comfortable with the offset body. And it doesn't look as generic as the MB, MHB, or the HB baritones. Although the HB has the cockstock... Hmmm.

I'm also looking into these as well.


----------



## buriedoutback

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Oh I like that very much.


----------



## Spicypickles

The RZK. 

Do it.


----------



## sirbuh

A little ibanez magic over the weekend added a JS1 and RGT220A BBQ to the arsenal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

buriedoutback said:


> Oh I like that very much.



Same. I used to hate it, but it really grew on me.



Spicypickles said:


> The RZK.
> 
> Do it.



If only they werent so goddamn rare.


----------



## Soya

Same, I've been looking for an rzk for 10 years it feels like.


----------



## Spicypickles

I had one, it’s my number one gear regret.


----------



## cwhitey2

Found an H1000 with a cockstock! Should be coming my way this weekend!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cwhitey2 said:


> Found an H1000 with a cockstock! Should be coming my way this weekend!



Cockstock > pointy >>>>> All the other shitty 3x3 headstock attempts.


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cockstock > pointy >>>>> All the other shitty 3x3 headstock attempts.


Cockstock for life, bro.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cwhitey2 said:


> Cockstock for life, bro.



Always and forever. 

Also, guess I got an early birthday present for myself.




Not a Viper, but fuck it, I love Les Pauls too.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Always and forever.
> 
> Also, guess I got an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> View attachment 64823
> 
> 
> Not a Viper, but fuck it, I love Les Pauls too.



How many guitars do you have now?


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Always and forever.
> 
> Also, guess I got an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> View attachment 64823
> 
> 
> Not a Viper, but fuck it, I love Les Pauls too.


 Thats tits. Vipers are super awesome as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> How many guitars do you have now?






I had to sell a lot of stuff recently. Trying to get back some of the collection. Found the EC-401B for a great deal, though.



cwhitey2 said:


> Thats tits. Vipers are super awesome as well.



Yessir. One day.


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had to sell a lot of stuff recently. Trying to get back some of the collection. Found the EC-401B for a great deal, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir. One day.


Some are a little neck heavy, but they feel fantastic. I wish i never sold mine


----------



## USMarine75

Aliascent said:


> Tl;dr: disregard neighbors, aquire cheap Peaveys when you have the chance to.



Story of my life, bro! 

My wife said our living room was starting to look like a '90s GuitarCenter showroom.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> Story of my life, bro!
> 
> My wife said our living room was starting to look like a '90s GuitarCenter showroom.


... But.... was that said like a bad thing..... or a good thing?


----------



## rokket2005

I had been wanting an R7 for a long time, but started looking at R6's too. Then a couple pages back when someone else picked up a 56 reissue I decided that I should finally pull the trigger on something.

That's where this came in


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

At a crossroads right now. After I get some dental work done and paid for, looking at either a SCT-607B, a Helix floor, or wait out an RZK-600 or JK-1.


----------



## Aliascent

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At a crossroads right now. After I get some dental work done and paid for, looking at either a SCT-607B, a Helix floor, or wait out an RZK-600 or JK-1.



Does the RZK-600 even exist ? I mean, I've seen more Peavey DT sigs guitars than I've seen RZKs.
I hope you can find one though, they look really cool.



Aliascent said:


> [...]Close to get my hands on a Jackson Fusion USA, so that will be my next purchase, then I'm off to get something Peavey.
> 
> The $1000 question is: ultra +, 3120 or the good old 6505+ ? [...]




In the end I couldn't get the Fusion, which is a bummer. But I got a white DK2M that should arrive next week, and I have the cash for both a 6505+ and a 3120 now.
I guess it was a blessing in disguise


----------



## stevexc

So it looks like it's in the cards for me to make a big purchase a little ways down the road, but I'm stuck on deciding exactly what.

I'm torn between a new bass (and further from that, WHICH bass...) and a new guitar amp.

I'm pretty set on basses right now, but I'd really like something multiscale so instead of just rocking C Standard with my band, I can drop down to G Standard and reach down for some lower octave stuff. Got my sights set on a Dingwall Combustion for that, or saving a bit of cash and getting one of the multiscale SRs. That being said, I do have two perfectly workable basses right now (Am Std Jazz V and Aerodyne Jazz) so I don't NEED a new bass, they both sound/play perfect for what I'm doing.

On the other hand, while I don't play guitar as much as I do bass and I don't have any bands I'm currently playing guitar in, I did recently get rid of my guitar amp (Valveking II) and currently have been playing through either my Mustang II combo (bleh) or my bass amp (also bleh). So the other option is to fill that void. The big contender is a Dark Terror head and a 212, although I'm considering a 5150/6505/5153 which might be overkill.

So yeah, that's gonna be my next gear purchase. Dingwall Combustion 5, Ibanez SRMS805, Orange Dark Terror head/Orange 212, or 6505/5153.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

stevexc said:


> So it looks like it's in the cards for me to make a big purchase a little ways down the road, but I'm stuck on deciding exactly what.
> 
> I'm torn between a new bass (and further from that, WHICH bass...) and a new guitar amp.
> 
> I'm pretty set on basses right now, but I'd really like something multiscale so instead of just rocking C Standard with my band, I can drop down to G Standard and reach down for some lower octave stuff. Got my sights set on a Dingwall Combustion for that, or saving a bit of cash and getting one of the multiscale SRs. That being said, I do have two perfectly workable basses right now (Am Std Jazz V and Aerodyne Jazz) so I don't NEED a new bass, they both sound/play perfect for what I'm doing.
> 
> On the other hand, while I don't play guitar as much as I do bass and I don't have any bands I'm currently playing guitar in, I did recently get rid of my guitar amp (Valveking II) and currently have been playing through either my Mustang II combo (bleh) or my bass amp (also bleh). So the other option is to fill that void. The big contender is a Dark Terror head and a 212, although I'm considering a 5150/6505/5153 which might be overkill.
> 
> So yeah, that's gonna be my next gear purchase. Dingwall Combustion 5, Ibanez SRMS805, Orange Dark Terror head/Orange 212, or 6505/5153.



I actually have the SRMS805. It's VERY very good.


----------



## Thrashman

I was going to hold off buying gear until I found a good deal on a Dingwall bass, but.. I just bought one of these!











And a flightcase, cabling and a Mooer Baby Bomb poweramp to go with my AX8 so that I can have an all in one portable rig for all my work.
Also sending the last payment on my next Aristides which is finished any day now. Christmas came early this year


----------



## StevenC

Thrashman said:


> I was going to hold off buying gear until I found a good deal on a Dingwall bass, but.. I just bought one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a flightcase, cabling and a Mooer Baby Bomb poweramp to go with my AX8 so that I can have an all in one portable rig for all my work.
> Also sending the last payment on my next Aristides which is finished any day now. Christmas came early this year


Is there any information on that pedal?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Is there any information on that pedal?



It says ABASI, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


> It says ABASI, what are you waiting for?


His refund?


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> It says ABASI, what are you waiting for?


Still waiting for someone in Japan to get me a Leqtique Abasi pedal.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Still waiting for someone in Japan to get me a Leqtique Abasi pedal.



I don't support people throwing money at some pedal builder that makes enough to be driving a McLaren. Just imagine how cheap those components must be to get that kind of margin! Only if we find out he's Yakuza can I get you that pedal.


----------



## gunch

Is a Leqtique 9/9 really that good and could you use it with a clean amp pre like the Mooer Daytripper, Two-stone, Matchbox, etc? Or should I just get a already good hi-gain preamp like the US Gold 100/Fried Mien?


----------



## USMarine75

silverabyss said:


> Is a Leqtique 9/9 really that good and could you use it with a clean amp pre like the Mooer Daytripper, Two-stone, Matchbox, etc? Or should I just get a already good hi-gain preamp like the US Gold 100/Fried Mien?



The Leqtique stuff is good. I have the 10/10 and it is killer. The 9/9 just has slightly less gain and is voiced with more mids iirc. And yeah they are drive pedals meant to go in the clean channel of your amp. I've also used mine direct into a Fryette PS2, but it sounds better through a clean tube pre IMO.

FWIW, there are subtle differences between the L'effects versions and the Leqtique. Some, they use slightly different circuit or different op amp. Jake Cloudchair does a lot of good demos for them. He had said the 10/10 was virtually the same, but he preferred the tone of the bigger Leqtique version of the 9/9 when he A/B'd them. But keep in mind his tonal preferences - he's not a modern metal guy.


----------



## littlebadboy

I want to try out the Chinese NK Headless guitar!



And... a Line 6 HX Stomp.

Yeah, I like small.


----------



## Fathand

I did not have time to preface this, because it was an impulse buy. Gonna pick up a used RG2228 today. 

I wonder what "La Grange" sounds like played in F#..


----------



## Seabeast2000

Fathand said:


> I did not have time to preface this, because it was an impulse buy. Gonna pick up a used RG2228 today.
> 
> I wonder what "La Grange" sounds like played in F#..


Do it plz. Heavy gating a plus.


----------



## Bearitone

The906 said:


> His refund?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Fathand said:


> I did not have time to preface this, because it was an impulse buy. Gonna pick up a used RG2228 today.
> 
> I wonder what "La Grange" sounds like played in F#..



We need a video of this. With Amon Amarth style vocals.


----------



## Fathand

That was meant to be a joke originally, but that song would actually lend itself well for a _very_ heavy arrangement. Half time feel to the drums, gated guitars. I can hear the solos being bluesy Holdsworthian in style, as well. 

If I only had the time..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda gave up on finding an RZK, sooo yeah. Gonna get an SC-607B.


----------



## stevexc

Had to put in an Amazon order last night so I grabbed myself a goodie:







for $40 CAD, can't go wrong.


----------



## Shask

stevexc said:


> Had to put in an Amazon order last night so I grabbed myself a goodie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for $40 CAD, can't go wrong.


That's funny. I almost order one every time I order from Amazon. I got like every other pedal from that series, but never bought the Chorus for some reason.... even though I love Chorus, and have like 8-9 Chorus pedals.....


----------



## Miek

a DiMarzio Titan to replace this awful fusion edge pickup. who the hell are they designed for


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda gave up on finding an RZK, sooo yeah. Gonna get an SC-607B.


Guess who just bought himself a birthday gift?


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess who just bought himself a birthday gift?


http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/ESP-E-II-RZK-1-Burnt-6-String-Electric-Guitar--P12315.aspx

oh and happy birthday!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/ESP-E-II-RZK-1-Burnt-6-String-Electric-Guitar--P12315.aspx



Sorry bud my birthday's not that rich. 

I found a SC-607B for a good price.


----------



## Soya

The906 said:


> http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/ESP-E-II-RZK-1-Burnt-6-String-Electric-Guitar--P12315.aspx
> 
> oh and happy birthday!


That's actually a hell of a deal. Why couldn't my promotion have been last month...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well my AMT SS30 finally made it passed US Customs. Ugh I've been anxious to get this thing for weeeeeeks.


----------



## MetalHead40

Suhr Modern arriving Friday.


----------



## rokket2005

Decided to sell my invader since I never use it anymore. Kinda want to pick up a lap steel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I really, really wanna find another ISP Theta preamp pedal. Sitll regret getting rid of mine. 

Might end up going that route paired with my Bulava. 

And then finally get a Helix. Again.


----------



## pearl_07

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sorry bud my birthday's not that rich.
> 
> I found a SC-607B for a good price.


Do it! I decked mine out in gold hardware, and I find myself playing it more than my SCT simply because of how much less it weighs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

pearl_07 said:


> Do it! I decked mine out in gold hardware, and I find myself playing it more than my SCT simply because of how much less it weighs.




Shit, that looks classy as fuck. I was gonna go the opposite route and deck mine out in stickers.  Mostly because I need to cover up the middle pickup somehow. I'm ditching it and sticking with just the bridge pickup.

And yeah, I was dead set on the SCT. Mostly because I dig teles and prefer alder bodies. But after reading the older SC-607Bs have alder bodies too, and the reverse headstock looking better, I decided to finally grab one. So hopefully it's a good birthday gift to myself. 

I'm just happy to have something I can tune down to G again.


----------



## buriedoutback

I'm on the hunt for a metal zone... I borrowed 1 off a bud and have been using it at home as a pre-amp, into a 100 watt micro power-amp, into a mesa recto 412 and it sounds great! totally usable as a backup/home jam setup! I haven't put an eq after it yet, but I bet it would work very well to sculpt the tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I really, really wanna find another ISP Theta preamp pedal. Sitll regret getting rid of mine.
> 
> Might end up going that route paired with my Bulava.
> 
> .



Aaand i just found a refurbed Theta pedal.  

Guess were gonna see how the ss30 and Theta compare.


----------



## mnemonic

Theta Preamp is the new Mesa Mark III. 

Glad I have mine, quality preamp. I’ve wanted to try the Theta DSP lately, I’ve read they have a slightly different sound from the analog preamp. Tons more EQ control too. That price though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Theta Preamp is the new Mesa Mark III.
> 
> Glad I have mine, quality preamp. I’ve wanted to try the Theta DSP lately, I’ve read they have a slightly different sound from the analog preamp. Tons more EQ control too. That price though...



Just going by videos and clips... The pre amp pedal honestly sounds better than the DSP. 
And funny enough someone here comparing the Theta to a Mark III is what made me want to get the Theta back.


----------



## Casper777

Waiting for 3 guitars...

- Boden 7 Trem USA Select
- Boden J 7
- Adversary Keto 8

might well jump on the 2019 spots for another Padalka too.

(did I mention I will have to get rid of loads of gear to fund that GAS) LOL


----------



## Gravy Train

Just got in a Fender Jim Root Tele in the now discontinued satin black w/ maple board to join my satin white Jim Root Tele. These guitars play and sound phenomenal! 

Gonna switch the necks and pickguards out to make one all white and the other all black.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I'm getting a

E̖͔͎̦̻͍̚R̺̺̻̝̫̓RƠ͎ͅṘ̪̠̣̂ͯ̈́̉̍̏͠
̰̦̹̮̈́ͦ͝

Darn, guess I'll have to wait and do a NGD when I get it in...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Maybe a good tuner in the 50-80 range.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally decided to rip the stock pickups out of my jackson. gonna slap some hellfires in that bad boy.


----------



## technomancer

Heyboer iron and faceplates for El Jefe


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If I dig the SC-607B, gonna try the Fluence Modern bridge pickup. Really wanna do a comparison.

Not 100% if I'll do this, though. Would rather start saving for a Helix. 

It's weird because I could just ditch everything (including my amps and preamps) and just stick with the Helix or an Axe FX too. But idunno, I felt the Theta preamp ruled too much, and the SS30 could sound killer as well. I still believe in analog tones I guess.


----------



## narad

Thinking about a komet k60...


----------



## pearl_07

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I dig the SC-607B, gonna try the Fluence Modern bridge pickup. Really wanna do a comparison.
> 
> Not 100% if I'll do this, though. Would rather start saving for a Helix.
> 
> It's weird because I could just ditch everything (including my amps and preamps) and just stick with the Helix or an Axe FX too. But idunno, I felt the Theta preamp ruled too much, and the SS30 could sound killer as well. I still believe in analog tones I guess.


Personally I'd leave the 81-7 in there for now. I have a set of Modern Fluences in my SCT-607B and I love them, but you're not going to reap this life changing benefit that the extra cash going towards a Helix would bring.


----------



## Fathand

Those Victory V4 tube preamps look tempting.. could work for bass as well (routed in a parallel loop, for example), which is the way I would more likely utilize one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ordered some necks/bodies from warmoth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So glad I got the SC-607 over the SCT. Really digging the look and feel, and the fucking toans mang. 

Im gonna need more time with the SS30. It's a very, very midrange heavy, dark preamp.


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At a crossroads right now. After I get some dental work done and paid for, looking at either a SCT-607B, a Helix floor, or wait out an RZK-600 or JK-1.



I know you already bought the SC but if you're still looking for a JK-1 there's one on Reverb. The price is a bit high but it looks like it's in great condition.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theicon2125 said:


> I know you already bought the SC but if you're still looking for a JK-1 there's one on Reverb. The price is a bit high but it looks like it's in great condition.



I saw that. That's more expensive than the guitar went new, I think.


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I saw that. That's more expensive than the guitar went new, I think.



Yep. I did some digging to see how much they went for because I came across a MS-1 that was intent on buying (until ESP revealed the baritone Snakebyte) and was blown away how much people are trying to sell those old LTD sigs for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theicon2125 said:


> Yep. I did some digging to see how much they went for because I came across a MS-1 that was intent on buying (until ESP revealed the baritone Snakebyte) and was blown away how much people are trying to sell those old LTD sigs for.



Yeah, I THINK the JK-1 was $899 and the MS-1 was the same, or $949. Really crazy stuff.  Sucks because they're both killer guitars.

Also, the Theta's here. And it's staying.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I THINK the JK-1 was $899 and the MS-1 was the same, or $949. Really crazy stuff.  Sucks because they're both killer guitars.
> 
> Also, the Theta's here. And it's staying.



Have you compared it to the SS30? I’ve liked the look of the big AMT preamps but never got around to trying one.

I really like my theta though, I think it’s a level up from a lot of preamp pedals out there, feels more like half an amp, than a pedal, if that makes any sense.

I still dig my various AMT legend preamps and the others I’ve made, but they’re usually less versatile and kind of only do one thing good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> Have you compared it to the SS30? I’ve liked the look of the big AMT preamps but never got around to trying one.
> 
> I really like my theta though, I think it’s a level up from a lot of preamp pedals out there, feels more like half an amp, than a pedal, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I still dig my various AMT legend preamps and the others I’ve made, but they’re usually less versatile and kind of only do one thing good.



I like the Theta more. The EQ on it isn't as crazy as the SS30. The SS30 is a bit more realistic and amp-like as well as having a dedicated clean channel, but the Theta is infinitely more tweakable and sounds closer to what I like.


----------



## Soya

I liken the SS30 to a sort of dark Mesa mark character, tight with heavy mids. I do think it's a bit too dark though, I have the treble on about 7 with the bright switch on and it's still much darker than my Empress heavy. Cool pedal though, I look forward to using the fx loop once I get a multi fx pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Soya said:


> I liken the SS30 to a sort of dark Mesa mark character, tight with heavy mids. I do think it's a bit too dark though, I have the treble on about 7 with the bright switch on and it's still much darker than my Empress heavy. Cool pedal though, I look forward to using the fx loop once I get a multi fx pedal.


Perhaps the brightness is in the mid range control?


----------



## Soya

Nah definitely a treble/presence frequency. Sounds really flat with it off. Hopefully jazzhands can back me up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soya said:


> Nah definitely a treble/presence frequency. Sounds really flat with it off. Hopefully jazzhands can back me up



I can kinda hear it. Gotta crank the treble and REALLY scoop the mids.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Aye...

You people and your Thetas teasing me. I was going to get one as an Xmas present to myself, but had to drop $300 on a computer repair. Now the only thing I can buy next is a Kazoo...

(Not really. I just have to wait longer than I'd like. Theta is stillilkely next.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

With the SS30, it sounds like the kids are very centered. Around 600 - 1000. The treble is some where's around 2500 - 3000. I need to have it on hand but I'm at work. I have some extreme settings on my SS30 rn. Like. .. Mids at 9:00 and treble at 3:00. I remember my P2 and R2 being the same exact way. 

The Theta's EQs are much more sensable. Although not as tight as the SS30. Although you can dial in the pre amp as a boost to get a tight, precise sound. 

And yeah, decided imma try to run both in stereo. So I got some cheapo Harbinger speaker... Again  this time a Vari 12". The 15 was too much for me.


----------



## mnemonic

I like to think of the clean ‘preamp’ section of the theta as a switchable pre-eq/boost rather than as a clean channel. It works well but there’s a fine line between ‘woofy’ and ‘thin’ on the bass knob when using it like a boost. Using my tc electronic integrated preamp, or just a tubescreamer works just as well and is less fiddly. Still a nice option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> I like to think of the clean ‘preamp’ section of the theta as a switchable pre-eq/boost rather than as a clean channel. It works well but there’s a fine line between ‘woofy’ and ‘thin’ on the bass knob when using it like a boost. Using my tc electronic integrated preamp, or just a tubescreamer works just as well and is less fiddly. Still a nice option.



I find the sweet spot is ~10:30 - 11:00. Any less and it's thin. Any more and it's muddy.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Well, it was unintentional, but I bought an old RG7620(Vampire Kiss red) as a backup guitar for the band I joined.
(Bought it from Musicgoround, they did a f_cking awesome packing job!)
I’d call it 8/10 condition just due to the paint chips/dings. The hardware is in great shape!
The neck feels great. 
Pretty stoked!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the one dude I bought that Harbinger power amp from refunded my order out of the blue... Which sucks, because an actually-decent 12'' FRFR speaker for $95 was a killer deal.  So I had to buy one from GC for $20 more. 

Now I'm unsure if I wanna go straight into saving for the Helix, or go back into experimenting with pickups. Super tempted to try the Modern 7 in my Stef, and getting either an EMG 81/60 set for my Horizon III (feeling the EMG but again) or Fluence Moderns.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i still want a mesa f100. I have to know how it compares to the f30, plus there's no good clips of it out there.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> i still want a mesa f100. I have to know how it compares to the f30, plus there's no good clips of it out there.



For science, right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> For science, right?


yeah, for science.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, I own a Recto. Again. 

I was gonna sell my Mark III straight, but someone gave me a Single Recto + cash. He gave it to me for the intention of me selling it, but if I dig it, I'm keeping it.


----------



## I play music

NorCal_Val said:


> Well, it was unintentional, but I bought an old RG7620(Vampire Kiss red) as a backup guitar for the band I joined.
> (Bought it from Musicgoround, they did a f_cking awesome packing job!)
> I’d call it 8/10 condition just due to the paint chips/dings. The hardware is in great shape!
> The neck feels great.
> Pretty stoked!!


Ibanez should bring back that color!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, I own a Recto. Again.
> 
> I was gonna sell my Mark III straight, but someone gave me a Single Recto + cash. He gave it to me for the intention of me selling it, but if I dig it, I'm keeping it.


I still want a damn multiwatt recto at some point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I still want a damn multiwatt recto at some point.


Yeeeah after messing with it, I agree. Still can't dial in a Recto to save my life. 

Oh well, didn't buy it to keep it. Dude gave it to me to flip it.


----------



## gunch

This seems to be as good of catch-all question thread as any 

who makes a really wide and soft leather or microfiber or microsuede strap?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeeeah after messing with it, I agree. Still can't dial in a Recto to save my life.
> 
> Oh well, didn't buy it to keep it. Dude gave it to me to flip it.


Have you tried the manual? I know Mesa's manuals go into a lot of detail about how only a certain portion of the EQ knobs is usable and so on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Have you tried the manual? I know Mesa's manuals go into a lot of detail about how only a certain portion of the EQ knobs is usable and so on.



I'll derp with it tomorrow. I know the Single Recto lacks headroom compared to the other Mesas, so it seems to be a bit woolier.


----------



## rokket2005

My recto settings are guitar>EP booster>od of your choice> modern channel
presence at 3, bass at noon, mids at 10, highs at 2, gain at 2. Spongy and silicon. Obviously it's cab dependent though. it's really flubby and crappy sounding without the boosts, but once you turn them on it's the quintessential rectifier tone. This is also with a two channel triple, but I think my settings on my tremoverb are probably pretty close to the same.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I did dial in some more usable tones earlier. It's just I'm more of a fan of my Mark IV. I like the almost sterile precision of it over the saturated sound of the Recto. When it comes to the super-saturated tones, I tend to lean more towards the 5150.

I do notice the Mesas tend to have finnicky master volumes. Too low and it's scooped fizz city. Too high and it's diarrhea mud. My Triple Recto was a real pain to find the sweet spot. One reason I really loved my 5150II. The MV was a looot less of a PITA.


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm an analog delay or two away from calling my pedal board finished, a 90s DMM, a Fairfield Meet Maude or an EAR 4096


----------



## Aliascent

Since the search for a 6505 is almost over, it's time to look at cabs. Either a 412 in which I could plug both the recto and the Peavey , or 2x212.
And one of those boxes to split the signal, but I don't remember what they're called.


----------



## StevenC

Got one of those blue Ibanez 8s with the fancy tops.


----------



## lewis

Gear wise it will be the Fishman Moderns in brushed steel.

but purchasing in general, it will probably be hardware. I.e Hipshot tuners and bridge etc


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Aliascent said:


> Since the search for a 6505 is almost over, it's time to look at cabs. Either a 412 in which I could plug both the recto and the Peavey , or 2x212.
> And one of those boxes to split the signal, but I don't remember what they're called.



Definitely go with two 2x12 (or 4x12 ) cabs if you're using two amps. My old bandmate and I tried two amps through one stereo Recto cab and it was far from ideal. The only 4x12 I can think of that would work for that would be the Mesa Roadking cab since the two sides of it are sealed from each other.

As far as a splitter, get something buffered so you don't lose any signal strength. I've been using a Radial Twin City for a few years with no complaints, but I'm honestly not sure if there are newer/smaller/better units out there now, at least at that price point.

EDIT: as a side note, the 6505 and Recto will sound killer together! That's what that bandmate and I were running and we always got compliments on tone when we'd play shows


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whoops, bought a dual EMG 81 set for my Horizon III. 

I dig the Black Winter/Jazz set, just need the precision tightness the EMGs give me.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, bought a dual EMG 81 set for my Horizon III.
> 
> I dig the Black Winter/Jazz set, just need the precision tightness the EMGs give me.



Wait, why not another Fishman set?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> Wait, why not another Fishman set?


Because $85 vs $150 - $250.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because $85 vs $150 - $250.



Hey, you can't put a price on tone hahaha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, bought a dual EMG 81 set for my Horizon III.
> 
> I dig the Black Winter/Jazz set, just need the precision tightness the EMGs give me.


Sell the second 81 for a 60 or 60A.


----------



## Aliascent

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Definitely go with two 2x12 (or 4x12 ) cabs if you're using two amps. My old bandmate and I tried two amps through one stereo Recto cab and it was far from ideal. The only 4x12 I can think of that would work for that would be the Mesa Roadking cab since the two sides of it are sealed from each other.
> 
> As far as a splitter, get something buffered so you don't lose any signal strength. I've been using a Radial Twin City for a few years with no complaints, but I'm honestly not sure if there are newer/smaller/better units out there now, at least at that price point.
> 
> EDIT: as a side note, the 6505 and Recto will sound killer together! That's what that bandmate and I were running and we always got compliments on tone when we'd play shows



I could run 2x412... If I had enough space (noise isn't an issue).

Anyway, I was leaning towards 2x212, it's just more versatile imho. I think 2 Harley Benton cabs w/ v30 will do the trick, I previously used one and had no complaints about it.

Otherwise I could try to get some Mesa cabs, but they're fairly expensive, even used.

Never liked Marshall cabs though, I don't know why. Too bads because they're plentiful and cheap.

Thanks for the recommendation on the splitter / ABY, looked into it and it sounds perfect for the job.

And yes they will ! That sweet Mesa in-your-face grunt together with the Peavey face-melting mid range will make for one hell of a rythm sound. I can't wait


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sell the second 81 for a 60 or 60A.


Its what I planned on doing. I was wait and get a 81/60 set, but $80 for literally everything. Pots, jack, etc.


----------



## littlebadboy

I wanted the Boss GT-1000, but the one grand price tag is too much to justify considering that I don't gig anymore. I currently have the tiny GT-1, I want to upgrade to the GT-100 instead. I read you can record dry and play around with tone later on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuggit, got an old '90s Peavey rack EQ. Q231 31-band dual-channel and whatnot.


----------



## Fathand

I did another impulse buy and got a Randall RG-13 preamp (which also has 1w solid state amp). I think I might have to start getting more of those old solid states preamps, I'm liking the sound of this thing. The Victory Kraken Preamp is still also on my list, I could rout the thing through this Randall as well (via the effect loop), basically giving me a 5-channel 1w amp for playing. Which is huge. And then I could smash some bass through it. 

I actually asked from Victory could you in theory / voicing wise use those V4 preamps as a bass pre. They replied that they weren't really designed/voiced for that, but the Kraken might work because it is voiced for extended range guitars. It is getting too tempting..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fathand said:


> I did another impulse buy and got a Randall RG-13 preamp (which also has 1w solid state amp). I think I might have to start getting more of those old solid states preamps, I'm liking the sound of this thing.



It's fun, isn't it? 

Check out the ISP Theta and AMT SS30. The best way I can describe the Theta is a solid state 5150 and the SS30 is kind of a Mark meets VHT?

And then there's the new BE-OD Deluxe, 5150 Overdrive, etc etc.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Some monitors, getting tired of doing everything in headphones. Probably grab that new Chris Adler Drums of Destruction too, sounds really good. 

After that maybe that new Fortin sim.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's fun, isn't it?
> 
> Check out the ISP Theta and AMT SS30. The best way I can describe the Theta is a solid state 5150 and the SS30 is kind of a Mark meets VHT?
> 
> And then there's the new BE-OD Deluxe, 5150 Overdrive, etc etc.


Is the Theta redundant with a Tight Metal Pro or do they differ in sound?

I've been gassing for a Theta, Revv G3, and an S&K VHD to add to my pedal collection.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Is the Theta redundant with a Tight Metal Pro or do they differ in sound?
> 
> I've been gassing for a Theta, Revv G3, and an S&K VHD to add to my pedal collection.



Cant say because I never owned one.

Need to eventually get one so I can say I have.

Edit:...i guess we will. Just ordered a used one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cant say because I never owned one.
> 
> Need to eventually get one so I can say I have.
> 
> Edit:...i guess we will. Just ordered a used one.



...And nevermind. Didn't realize I ordered the wrong one.  Luckily the dude refunded me right away.

Also seriously, fuck the edit timer.

But I did buy another EMG set.  Was trying to record some stuff with my LTD EXP-200, and noticed it sounded way too harsh with the Fluence Classics. Got bored and swapped the classic for an 81 I had lying around, and it fixed it right away. So out with the classics, in with an 81/60.

...I mean, it's an ESP Explorer. They ONLY look right with EMGs.


----------



## mnemonic

ATRguitar91 said:


> Is the Theta redundant with a Tight Metal Pro or do they differ in sound?
> 
> I've been gassing for a Theta, Revv G3, and an S&K VHD to add to my pedal collection.



I have a theta and I built a tightmetal clone which I can only assume sounds accurate, but I can’t say for sure as I’ve never played a real one. Also not the pro version, the normal one with the ‘tone’ knob. 

The eq on the theta is very versatile, tons of cut and boost on tap. Tons of gain on tap. It also has a clean channel that doubles as a boost for the gain channel if you want to use it that way (its really either/or, since settings rarely work well for both). 

The gate is a decimator II g-string which is one of the best gates you can get, and works wonderfully. I don’t really like the gate in the tightmetal clone I made. 

The distortion tone from the theta is a bit ‘clearer’ sounding, can be razor sharp or pretty saturated and chunky depending on how you set it. Tightmetal clone is definitely on the more grindy, ‘death metal’ side. Less clear, I think. easier to get that bass ‘chunk’ on palm mutes with the theta, in my opinion. 

The gain rolls back pretty well on the Theta in my opinion. 

When using the clean channel as a clean channel, there is no hint of any breakup at all, unless you use a pedal. But it responds well to pedals which is good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It looks like you could use something like a TRS cable into either a Helix or a TRS to Y-splitter into something like a Voodoo Labs Relay dealio to turn off the dirt and turn on the pre simultaneously. That or get a custom TRS footswitch made that can do it for you.


----------



## technomancer

Currently waiting for: a headshell, faceplates, transformers, and hoping Tube Depot does a cyber Monday sale but will be putting in an order on Monday regardless.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally tracked down a rebel yell bridge for a decent price. also grabbed an mcp dragon suit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Out of the blue I decided to start a rack. 

I got my Torpedo Live, my EQ rack coming, possibly my Mark IV, and some pedals. So I bought some cheap 2nd-hand rack case and plan on getting a shelf for it.


----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Out of the blue I decided to start a rack.
> 
> I got my Torpedo Live, my EQ rack coming, possibly my Mark IV, and some pedals. So I bought some cheap 2nd-hand rack case and plan on getting a shelf for it.


What are you going to do for effects? MPX-1? SRV2000? SDE3000? Intellifex? Quadraverb? RSP550? All of the above?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

prlgmnr said:


> What are you going to do for effects? MPX-1? SRV2000? SDE3000? Intellifex? Quadraverb? RSP550? All of the above?



I nearly debated on getting both an Intellifex and Replifex/Xpression. Decided I'm gonna save up for a Helix Rack. That, or a 2nd-hand Axe FX Ultra or II.

I need to quit buying other shit so I can actually get a Helix.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Out of the blue I decided to start a rack.
> 
> I got my Torpedo Live, my EQ rack coming, possibly my Mark IV, and some pedals. So I bought some cheap 2nd-hand rack case and plan on getting a shelf for it.



Careful, it’s addictive. 

And resale isn’t great so once you got it, you got it. The good news is lots of cool rack pieces are dirt cheap. 

I built a small shelf out of a sheet of OSB to put my rack on. I got some big casters off eBay, works great. Cheaper than buying a shelf, and it’s the perfect size. 




It takes immense self-control to not build a refrigerator-sized rack. All those power amps and preamps and stuff that show up on eBay dirt-cheap... I’m close to talking myself into a rocktron voodu valve, they keep showing up for around £100 on eBay.


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Careful, it’s addictive.
> 
> And resale isn’t great so once you got it, you got it. The good news is lots of cool rack pieces are dirt cheap.
> 
> I built a small shelf out of a sheet of OSB to put my rack on. I got some big casters off eBay, works great. Cheaper than buying a shelf, and it’s the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 65355
> 
> 
> It takes immense self-control to not build a refrigerator-sized rack. All those power amps and preamps and stuff that show up on eBay dirt-cheap... I’m close to talking myself into a rocktron voodu valve, they keep showing up for around £100 on eBay.


I keep looking at cheap units I used to own 20 years ago also, because they are so cheap..... Boss GX-700, Rocktron Chameleon, Voodu Valve, Digitech IPS33B, etc.... Although I have NO use for them at all, lol...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As much as I'd love to fill it with vintage effects and preamps, that wasn't really the plan.  KInda just wanna keep my entire rig in an all-in-one format. Although I might look into getting some rack preamps down the road like a TriAxis and a R&R SL/LD again. Although I got my SS30 and Theta and love the sounds I get. Run those into the Helix or Axe for crazy effect routing and whatnot. Most likely going to get the Helix since I went with an 8U rack.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Decided to try the Stewmac Z file. I’m pretty good with my 3 corner file, but these look pretty slick. I grabbed 2 sets of the (7) fret erasers as well; one set for me and one for my pops. And lastly I got their small (6”x 1”) fret leveling file. I have good success with the aluminum beam and sticky sandpaper, but these little things look pretty slick for spot leveling as well as doing full leveling jobs.


----------



## protest

Nickel covered Air Norton and black covered Illuminator to replace the Anderson pickups in my Angel.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I had a little list of stuff I was going to buy but I talked myself out of every single item. lol

FabFilter Pro Q2
Lundgren Black Heaven 7-string set
Mooer Radar
Revv G3


----------



## Soya

The gas is weak with you, my son. 

Gonna order some stainless fret wire to refret my Washburn 7 string over Christmas shutdown.


----------



## technomancer

More tubes... because 20% off 

So currently incoming:
- quad of EH 6CA7s
- 2 quads of Mullard EL34 reissues
- misc capacitors and components
- Heyboer 100w transformer set
- custom faceplates for El Jefe
- Lovepedal black Zen Drive II

I'm curious to A/B the Mullards with the EH EL34s that are currently in the Aldrich. I really liked the Mullards in my JJ and am curious to see how they compare to the EH since they are made in the same factory IIRC but do have some differences in construction.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Soya said:


> The gas is weak with you, my son.
> 
> Gonna order some stainless fret wire to refret my Washburn 7 string over Christmas shutdown.



Mostly because I'm saving for 3 custom guitars and 1 production model.


----------



## Soya

Well, that is acceptable then.


----------



## TedintheShed

I need an amp.

I traded my amp for a guitar, and now I'm ampless.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

I need a new bridge pickup for my King V, currently looking at Dragonfire pickups (Screamers Humbucker)


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Breeding The Spawn said:


> I need a new bridge pickup for my King V, currently looking at Dragonfire pickups (Screamers Humbucker)



Guitarmory is doing a $100 set here soon I believe. I'd check out the FB group.
I can't recommend their stuff enough. I'm an owner of 7 sets now.


----------



## technomancer

TedintheShed said:


> I need an amp.
> 
> I traded my amp for a guitar, and now I'm ampless.



I actually have too many amps (if that is possible ), what are you looking for?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

curiosity got the better of me. I bought a bunch of crap this weekend 
lundgren black heaven 6 string set
MI audio delta pedal
entwistle darkstar ND bridge


----------



## TedintheShed

technomancer said:


> I actually have too many amps (if that is possible ), what are you looking for?



Lol...I don't know yet. I had an Archon, and while I loved that amp II thin I want something with midi so I can do channel and effects switching. I may try something with KT77's.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> curiosity got the better of me. I bought a bunch of crap this weekend
> lundgren black heaven 6 string set
> MI audio delta pedal
> entwistle darkstar ND bridge


Damn! I’ve wanted more info on all 3 of these. Looking forward to your review


----------



## technomancer

TedintheShed said:


> Lol...I don't know yet. I had an Archon, and while I loved that amp II thin I want something with midi so I can do channel and effects switching. I may try something with KT77's.



I really liked the tone of the Archon I had but it had horrible noise problems in my house, which is where I end up doing 90% of my playing. Tried everything but just could not get rid of the noise. There just seems to be something about the PRS amps that hates where I live as that was the second amp I had from them with the same issues here.

Sounds like you're thinking about a Diezel


----------



## stevexc

My Corellas are on the way! Just picked up a new switch, jack, and pot... pretty soon the Rhoads will be brought back to life!


----------



## TedintheShed

technomancer said:


> I really liked the tone of the Archon I had but it had horrible noise problems in my house, which is where I end up doing 90% of my playing. Tried everything but just could not get rid of the noise. There just seems to be something about the PRS amps that hates where I live as that was the second amp I had from them with the same issues here.
> 
> Sounds like you're thinking about a Diezel



Yeah, probably. I need to weigh my options though. The VH-4 looks sweet.

I loved the Archon. Never had a noise problem though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I heard the first year models had problems with the FX loop, causing tons of noise.


----------



## technomancer

TedintheShed said:


> Yeah, probably. I need to weigh my options though. The VH-4 looks sweet.
> 
> I loved the Archon. Never had a noise problem though.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard the first year models had problems with the FX loop, causing tons of noise.



Wasn't a first year and it wasn't the loop. PRS amps just hate my house. The two I've had were both fine elsewhere. I've tried everything I could think of on them including RF filter caps and shielding the head shells and still just tons of static and noise here. It is weird as hell. There is just something about their designs that is susceptible to something about either the power or RF interference frequencies here.


----------



## StevenC

TedintheShed said:


> Yeah, probably. I need to weigh my options though. The VH-4 looks sweet.
> 
> I loved the Archon. Never had a noise problem though.


VH4 is an awesome amp, but definitely check out the Herbert and if it suits your needs, the Paul.


----------



## rokket2005

I also need to get rid of amps, namely my invader and tremoverb. Picked up a rat and almost an mxr bamod od thanks to the od thread.


----------



## mnemonic

technomancer said:


> Wasn't a first year and it wasn't the loop. PRS amps just hate my house. The two I've had were both fine elsewhere. I've tried everything I could think of on them including RF filter caps and shielding the head shells and still just tons of static and noise here. It is weird as hell. There is just something about their designs that is susceptible to something about either the power or RF interference frequencies here.



I told ya, you just need to build a faraday cage around your gear room.


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> I told ya, you just need to build a faraday cage around your gear room.



Or not buy PRS amps  The most I have had to do to any of the other amps I've had was add an RF filter cap at the input.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I have around $100 to spend for a christmas present and shit all worth spending it on.


----------



## Soya

That's like 4 Midwest lap dances.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> That's like 4 Midwest lap dances.


or 1 trip to the vip room lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Juggling between the Helix or the LTD Phoenix. Most likely will settle on the Helix since I got plenty of guitars. 

After that I plan on going crazy with actives to try them out. Fluence Moderns, EMG X-series, 57/66, Het Set, Bonebreakers, and even trying the Marty Friedman set.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Juggling between the Helix or the LTD Phoenix. Most likely will settle on the Helix since I got plenty of guitars.
> 
> After that I plan on going crazy with actives to try them out. Fluence Moderns, EMG X-series, 57/66, Het Set, Bonebreakers, and even trying the Marty Friedman set.


I liked the Alexi set with a second H2 in the neck.

EDIT: $189 for a set of EMG HZs just because they are Marty Friedman signature pickups?

Rob Turner, dude, you're fucking stoned.


----------



## protest

TedintheShed said:


> Yeah, probably. I need to weigh my options though. The VH-4 looks sweet.
> 
> I loved the Archon. Never had a noise problem though.





StevenC said:


> VH4 is an awesome amp, but definitely check out the Herbert and if it suits your needs, the Paul.



Yes, yes...checkout the Herbert. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/diezel-herbert-mk-1.332378/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kindsage said:


> Damn! I’ve wanted more info on all 3 of these. Looking forward to your review


yup, will do. might be a while for the pickup reviews since i've got a ton of others I need to test first. delta review will prob be up in a week or so.


----------



## Miek

afterneath and Tera echo. probably a set of bknux or DiMarzio dominions after that


----------



## budda

Strats acquired. Case for custom tele ordered.

Next order of business is strat cases. If anyone has that SKB hookup, get in touch!


----------



## TedintheShed

StevenC said:


> VH4 is an awesome amp, but definitely check out the Herbert and if it suits your needs, the Paul.





protest said:


> Yes, yes...checkout the Herbert.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/diezel-herbert-mk-1.332378/



I was thinking before I'd get a Herbert, I'd probably get a D-Moll


----------



## StevenC

TedintheShed said:


> I was thinking before I'd get a Herbert, I'd probably get a D-Moll


At least for me anyway, the D Moll isn't that attractive anymore. In that form factor and price, I prefer the Paul and they cover most of the same ground. After that the D Moll is just a smaller Herbert without a lot of what makes Herbert Herbert. Obviously, try and play some if you can.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After that I plan on going crazy with actives to try them out. Fluence Moderns, EMG X-series, 57/66, Het Set, Bonebreakers, and even trying the Marty Friedman set.



After talking to someone about them, I'm gonna give the Bonebreakers a try for sure.


----------



## technomancer

Still more caps... tweaking the voicing on The Old One and have a bunch of NOS MKT1813s inbound for my next build as well.


----------



## soldierkahn

My current game plan got recently changed and Im excited about that. Been trying to find the perfect 6 string for the longest time and now that Ive finally got one (Ibanez RG970XL), next on the list is to get a second one. I have the one I have now with Seymour Duncan EMTYs in it, so when I get the second one, I want to put some Fishmans in it to compare them. Havent heard much of Fishmans being used in basswood so Im not sure how it will go, but even if i dont dig the Fluences, those EMTYs still keep me happy. 

Once Ive got my two 970XLs, next on the list is to grab an old Line 6 Spider Valve MKII (i LOVED my MK1 when I had it!) half stack with an oversized Mesa 4x12 cab. Once thats here, last on my list is to pickup an Ibanez RG1077XL. I cant explain it, i dont know how to describe it, but i just feel "at home and comfy* with the 27" scale. Dont get me wrong, 26.5" has its usefulness, just not enough tension or clarity to wanna choose it over 27". And for some reason, Im always surprised by the tone of basswood mixed with extended scales. The 1077XL i had with 707s sounded so much better than my 7620 with 707s. It almost sounded like the 7620 was more "muddy" toned than the 1077XL. I didnt know if the same was going to be true in the six string realm as I hadnt had a chance to try one yet, but I got my first 970XL about 2 weeks ago. I compared its tone with the tone coming from my RG2610 (basswood 6 with just a bridge pup) with the same pickups in it, and that extra scale just adds so much more character and clarity to the tone.


----------



## Vyn

Fortin NTS when it comes out. Thought about getting it on presale but I'll wait for the demo and pay a bit more just in case. If I can match it to 90% of the tones I've been using lately, the Thrasher is looking like it'll get sold.

Had to cancel my Ormsby orders due to circumstances outside of my control, but I think I'll look at picking up one next year. Have really thinned the heard lately, I'll be down to 4 guitars for the first time in a looooooong time shortly.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

soldierkahn said:


> Been trying to find the perfect _____ for the longest time and now that I've finally got one, next on the list is to get a second one.



Isn't this everyone's agenda?


----------



## Metropolis

Ugh... went and bought a Laney 2x12 and a Harley Benton GPA-400 power amp. Next time when I'm trying to go FRFR there will be some serious money put into it, because cheaper stuff just doesn't cut it. Laney LFR-112 was just too boomy and lacked headroom.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a TC Mimiq and a set of EMG Bonebreakers to try out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp. I'm a baaad bad man


----------



## BTrip

Thinking about getting a Lionheart guitar, any opinions?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BTrip said:


> Thinking about getting a Lionheart guitar, any opinions?


i've heard mixed reviews about em. for the $$ they seem to be going for there are other builders that are more proven that you should look into (carillion, waghorn, daemoness, nik huber, ran, skerv, mayones, etc).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp. I'm a baaad bad man
> 
> View attachment 65544
> View attachment 65545




Also this guitar comes with a set of EVH Wolf gang pickps. Anyone tried these?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also this guitar comes with a set of EVH Wolf gang pickps. Anyone tried these?


paging @USMarine75


----------



## GunpointMetal

Another XR18 and a Helix LT. Sick of dragging gear back and forth between rehearsal spots.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GunpointMetal said:


> Another XR18 and a Helix LT. Sick of dragging gear back and forth between rehearsal spots.










I got rid of a lot of gear and later regret it. Ditching my Helix was the most regretful.


----------



## GunpointMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got rid of a lot of gear and later regret it. Ditching my Helix was the most regretful.


I'm usually pretty minimal, but I have my Helix Floor mounted on a board/case with my wireless and my other band practices 40 minutes away, and I also can't really jump around in that band, so the wireless is kinda pointless so I'm gonna grab the LT as a second rig/backup. That other band is currently using a Presonus Interface for our backing tracks/IEM/DI mixer and though its in great functional order, its getting old, and the XR18 with a modem is so freaking simple and I can put the monitor app on my drummer and bassists phones and they can dial their IEM however they want instead of asking me to do it. Basically, I'm buying more gear to be lazier, lol.


----------



## MFB

Just found out that Squier is doing a line of contemporary active Jazzmasters, one in graphite (and the other in surf pearl) which looks like a middle ground between the JM Jazzmaster and a traditional JM. Not that terribly priced either ($399 new), so honestly, since I'm in need of a new guitar for standard tuning, I'd probably just throw in on my CC and pay it off in a few months.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...porary-active-jazzmaster-hh-graphite-metallic


----------



## JD27

Kind of dig that surf green model, not so much the MIC aspect through.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was also looking at grabbing one of the contemporary squiers. I realllllly want the candy red tele.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If the Floyd in the LTD I'm getting is shot, I'm gonna be replacing it with a Schaller or Gotoh Floyd Rose. It looks like a cheap licensed FR, so I'm not expecting the best. Also gonna probably get a Tremel-no because I plan on tuning it down to both standard and drop D, but I also want it to be fully floating when needed.


----------



## gunch

Kind of slowpoked but the rest of the mooer minis are revealed for real


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Well, Black Friday sucked imo
I didn't find any good deals I was interested enough that I couldn't talk myself out of them

HOWEVER...
This week has been different

I bought a third Hercules 5-guitar rack for only $52 on Amazon. It's up to $70 now but that is still a good price reallly since I paid $80 for an open-box one and $100 for a new one in the past year or so.
Snagged the Fishman Fluence Tosin Abasi 7-string set finally after much much much much talking about it over and over again in the FF thread 
Picked up a Revv G3 thinking it was usable as a standalone preamp. I was wrong. So it's getting returned BUT...
I have purchased a Mooer Preamp Live which is on its way! Hoping this will be the start of a nice portable rig that goes in my guitar case / gig bag for traveling
I grabbed some much needed lemon oil to give my winter weathered guitars some TLC
Got some Music Nomad tools (the Octopus and the cleaning brush thing (was going to use a paint brush but said screw it))
Bought some wrist braces  With work and guitar my wrist have been very fatigued lately. Gonna wear these to bed because I bend my wrists while sleeping sometimes which doesn't help my situation. I don't want to get so bad that I can't play guitar.
AND THE MOST EXCITING PURCHASE... a Ground Fault Receptacle Tester & Circuit Analyzer


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also this guitar comes with a set of EVH Wolf gang pickps. Anyone tried these?





KnightBrolaire said:


> paging @USMarine75



Lol

Buy it. 

They do everything from hot PAF to metal. They clean up real well too when you roll the vol knob back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Lol
> 
> Buy it.
> 
> They do everything from hot PAF to metal. They clean up real well too when you roll the vol knob back.



I already bought it.  Talked to the dude and he said the pickups are USA Wolfgang pickups he got from Sweetwater, but he's going to include the EMGs he pulled out. 

Literally the only non-Van Halen artist I know of that used Wolfgangs (and the pickups) was Adam D from Killswitch, and he got some rather killer tones with his.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I already bought it.  Talked to the dude and he said the pickups are USA Wolfgang pickups he got from Sweetwater, but he's going to include the EMGs he pulled out.
> 
> Literally the only non-Van Halen artist I know of that used Wolfgangs (and the pickups) was Adam D from Killswitch, and he got some rather killer tones with his.



Congrats! Excellent life choice IMO. 

FWIW Soilwork used Peavey Wolfgangs and HPs on several of their albums... just not live because endorsed by Mayones and ESP.


----------



## Gmork

I believe ill be buying the seymour powerstage170 and the VFE BluePrint delay which looks super cool.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Gmork said:


> I believe ill be buying the seymour powerstage170 and the VFE BluePrint delay which looks super cool.


Not satisfied with the Quilter? 

I've been toying with the idea of a pedal board rig after lugging my head to jam for the first time in a couple years, hung up on what little amp to get though. The Tone Block 201, ISP Stealth, and the Powerstage 170 all look pretty cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> Not satisfied with the Quilter?
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of a pedal board rig after lugging my head to jam for the first time in a couple years, hung up on what little amp to get though. The Tone Block 201, ISP Stealth, and the Powerstage 170 all look pretty cool.


The Powerstage 170 is awesome, but get a preamp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Congrats! Excellent life choice IMO.
> 
> FWIW Soilwork used Peavey Wolfgangs and HPs on several of their albums... just not live because endorsed by Mayones and ESP.



Aaah, I see. Well I did a bit of reading and apparently the PV Wolfgang an EVH Wolfgang pickups are different? Like, apparently the PVs are a bit tighter and have more bite in the midrange, while the EVH ones are smoother and sweeter.

Also someone local is selling a Randall RH300G3 (first gen) for only 100$. It's a hour trip, but fuck, I'm so tempted.


----------



## Gmork

ATRguitar91 said:


> Not satisfied with the Quilter?


Oh i still love my quilter but in my never ending quest to bring my pedalboard size down the powerstage started looking appealing.


----------



## oneblackened

I got a lead on a Mark IV(A), which I'm pretty stoked on.


----------



## ATRguitar91

@Gmork Understandable, you'll have to let us know how they compare. Seems like the Quilter has more w


Gmork said:


> Oh i still love my quilter but in my never ending quest to bring my pedalboard size down the powerstage started looking appealing.


Nice, I'll be interested to hear how they compare.

I might just get a Micro Block but I'm worried it won't have enough juice.


----------



## Bearitone

Gmork said:


> Oh i still love my quilter but in my never ending quest to bring my pedalboard size down the powerstage started looking appealing.



Definitely post an NPD and let us know how you like it compared to the Quilter!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was always curious about the Quilters. I was curious about finding... not-so-transparent SS power amps, and the Quilter seems like one of them.


----------



## rokket2005

Playing on mesh heads with cymbal mutes sucks, so I bought a TD11 kit. Now to find somewhere in my apartment to put it...


----------



## Gmork

ATRguitar91 said:


> @Gmork Understandable, you'll have to let us know how they compare. Seems like the Quilter has more w
> 
> Nice, I'll be interested to hear how they compare.
> 
> I might just get a Micro Block but I'm worried it won't have enough juice.


I have the micro and its absolutely loud enough! (As long as youre using a preamp into it)
only concerns i have with it is that it feels a bit cheap and it has a laptop style power supply. I love it but dont trust it for my REAL gigging board. But for practice etc its great.
Another option is the nano 50w amp by svisound which isnt quite as loud but totally enough for probably any band practice etc and get this.... Hardly bigger than a guitar pick!!


----------



## ATRguitar91

@Gmork that is seriously tiny. I plan to feed it with my Tight Metal Pro and VHD eventually upgrade to something more substantial to keep a pedal power amp for home practice or a backup.

Have you used the EHX 44 Magnum? How does it compare to the Micro Block?


----------



## Cynicanal

Playing a friend's PRS SE Mushok sig has me really gassing for a 277 now. I always figured the long scale length thing was a dumb gimmick that killed playability, bud damn, it is anything but; the extra scale length didn't make reaches really any harder at all, and it made that low B string sound clearer and better than ever before.


----------



## Gmork

ATRguitar91 said:


> @Gmork that is seriously tiny. I plan to feed it with my Tight Metal Pro and VHD eventually upgrade to something more substantial to keep a pedal power amp for home practice or a backup.
> 
> Have you used the EHX 44 Magnum? How does it compare to the Micro Block?


Yep, use to own one. Imo its the only one of the bunch that doesnt quite hold up. It will get you through the show but like many have found out it start to distort around 10 o clock. But its still not too bad but id take any of the others over it personally.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaah, I see. Well I did a bit of reading and apparently the PV Wolfgang an EVH Wolfgang pickups are different? Like, apparently the PVs are a bit tighter and have more bite in the midrange, while the EVH ones are smoother and sweeter.
> 
> Also someone local is selling a Randall RH300G3 (first gen) for only 100$. It's a hour trip, but fuck, I'm so tempted.



Do it.

Regarding the pickups... Honestly, I do hear a slight difference between them and that's probably a spot on assessment, because with the same settings I do believe the Peaveys are more raspy and less flubby, whereas the lower end is more rounded so to say with the newer ones. 

But, they sure sound similar enough to me lol. People must have more fancy ears than I do. I literally grab whichever guitar I'm in the mood for and tweak the vol and tone on the guitar a bit, maybe adjust a pedal or amp EQ or gain setting, and they all sound nearly the same. I think people put to much stock in the difference between pickups, because unless you are getting extremely tweaked/specialized pickups like Juggs or active, they are all similar enough. Honestly, I've played EVH tunes through my Gibson LP P90, EVH/Peaveys, Charvel Predator, PRS, etc... and through a Fender style amp and bluesbreaker OD pedals, and people are like wow that sounds just like the album. I think there is a lot of truth about tone being in your hands too and not just your gear. Paradoxically, I think you notice more of a difference under high gain than low gain? I think because the harshness of the distortion amplifies whatever the tonal differences are to the point of exaggeration. So cleaner stuff is easier to tweak with playing style and slight tone adjustments, but if the pickup has a rounded low end then it will sound mushy and flubby under high gain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Do it.
> 
> Regarding the pickups... Honestly, I do hear a slight difference between them and that's probably a spot on assessment, because with the same settings I do believe the Peaveys are more raspy and less flubby, whereas the lower end is more rounded so to say with the newer ones.
> 
> But, they sure sound similar enough to me lol. People must have more fancy ears than I do. I literally grab whichever guitar I'm in the mood for and tweak the vol and tone on the guitar a bit, maybe adjust a pedal or amp EQ or gain setting, and they all sound nearly the same. I think people put to much stock in the difference between pickups, because unless you are getting extremely tweaked/specialized pickups like Juggs or active, they are all similar enough. Honestly, I've played EVH tunes through my Gibson LP P90, EVH/Peaveys, Charvel Predator, PRS, etc... and through a Fender style amp and bluesbreaker OD pedals, and people are like wow that sounds just like the album. I think there is a lot of truth about tone being in your hands too and not just your gear. Paradoxically, I think you notice more of a difference under high gain than low gain? I think because the harshness of the distortion amplifies whatever the tonal differences are to the point of exaggeration. So cleaner stuff is easier to tweak with playing style and slight tone adjustments, but if the pickup has a rounded low end then it will sound mushy and flubby under high gain.



Well I got the guitar and uh... It's a fucking mess. 

Not quality-wise or condition wise. It's immaculate and plays well...

But oh my god it's a nightmare mod wise.  Like it has the Wolfgang pickups, but the guitar still has all the active wiring, EVEN the old EMG battery clip. And there's no bridge ground. So it's very muddy and dark, but I'm assuming that's because of the 25k pots still in the guitar. 

Also the spring tenssion was MAXED out, so like... the bridge was leaning all the way back, while the bridge height was near max. So I had to spend several minutes getting it set up.

Also the bridge is a shitty fast-loader single-locking bridge. It HAS to go.

So, I have several things to do...

1a) Replace the Wolfie pickups with the EMGS
1b) Replace the pots with 500k

2) Get a PROPER tremolo. Not sure if I need to get a Schaller Floyd Rose or a Gotoh. Like, the bridge looks like it's the size of a Schaller, but I can't tell if there's enough space for a full-sized Floyd Rose. I'll need to do some measurements.

3) Get a Tremel-no. 

So yeah, this'll be fun.


----------



## soldierkahn

was epically excited about picking up a Boss RC-3 looping pedal, as Ive been trying to find a quick and easy way to make a quick 2-4 chord progression to loopback and practice scales over top of, but when it came in, man was i disappointed. I place the majority of the blame on myself for not doing enough research into really what the pedal is meant to do, and how it should be setup.

Needless to say, it was $200 not very well spent, and was being sent back for a refund within days. Looks like Im just gonna get a wah pedal and keep my eyes peeled for something better that can do what i need.

on a positive note though, I found the amp i was looking for, an old Line 6 Spider Valve MKII 2x12 combo, so im set amp wise now.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

soldierkahn said:


> was epically excited about picking up a Boss RC-3 looping pedal, as Ive been trying to find a quick and easy way to make a quick 2-4 chord progression to loopback and practice scales over top of, but when it came in, man was i disappointed. I place the majority of the blame on myself for not doing enough research into really what the pedal is meant to do, and how it should be setup.
> 
> Needless to say, it was $200 not very well spent, and was being sent back for a refund within days. Looks like Im just gonna get a wah pedal and keep my eyes peeled for something better that can do what i need.
> 
> on a positive note though, I found the amp i was looking for, an old Line 6 Spider Valve MKII 2x12 combo, so im set amp wise now.



Details on why that RC-3 didn't work out for you? I was interested in one of those myself.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I got the guitar and uh... It's a fucking mess.
> 
> Not quality-wise or condition wise. It's immaculate and plays well...
> 
> But oh my god it's a nightmare mod wise.  Like it has the Wolfgang pickups, but the guitar still has all the active wiring, EVEN the old EMG battery clip. And there's no bridge ground. So it's very muddy and dark, but I'm assuming that's because of the 25k pots still in the guitar.
> 
> Also the spring tenssion was MAXED out, so like... the bridge was leaning all the way back, while the bridge height was near max. So I had to spend several minutes getting it set up.
> 
> Also the bridge is a shitty fast-loader single-locking bridge. It HAS to go.
> 
> So, I have several things to do...
> 
> 1a) Replace the Wolfie pickups with the EMGS
> 1b) Replace the pots with 500k
> 
> 2) Get a PROPER tremolo. Not sure if I need to get a Schaller Floyd Rose or a Gotoh. Like, the bridge looks like it's the size of a Schaller, but I can't tell if there's enough space for a full-sized Floyd Rose. I'll need to do some measurements.
> 
> 3) Get a Tremel-no.
> 
> So yeah, this'll be fun.


Good god, what a fucking half assed job modding the guitar. I don't think I'd even both with the pickups until I got a proper bridge for it. I'd probably get 2 and 3 sorted first, then probably swap the pots out for 500k.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Good god, what a fucking half assed job modding the guitar. I don't think I'd even both with the pickups until I got a proper bridge for it. I'd probably get 2 and 3 sorted first, then probably swap the pots out for 500k.



Yeah that's what I'm thinking. but TBH I think in this case, re-installing the EMGs would be a simpler job. Not only do I have to install 2 500k pots (he wired it for bridge vol/neck vol), but I also have to drill a hole for the ground. And goddammit, I'm lazy. 

Although I might experiment and see how it sounds with a 500k pot on the bridge...

EDIT: Actually fuck it, I got curious and dediced to inspect the guitar further.

The even MORE embarrasing thing is there WAS a hole drilled for the ground. The dumbass didn't even bother re-installing it. Fucking christ.  So yeah, I got impatient and installed the ground AND a 500k pot for the bridge pickup.

I regret that fully.

Because fuck I actually REALLY fucking dig the Wolfgang in the bridge. Like holy shit it's crunchy and punchy and tight. Fucking hell, I was hoping I can sell the set and make back like 2/3rd I bought the guitar for... guess not.


----------



## soldierkahn

LeviathanKiller said:


> Details on why that RC-3 didn't work out for you? I was interested in one of those myself.



no problem at all. Im sure that someone will chime in that im an idiot, but in all honesty, its well deserved lol. The problem with the pedal is all in how you have it in your signal chain. i use a digital combo amp (line 6 spider's), so when I put the the pedal in my signal chain next to my noise gate, it did what it was supposed to do. It takes the signal coming from your guitar, and it "copies" it, then replays it. Here's the kicker, in my head, I thought that I could setup a nice clean tone, record a loop of me playing a couple chords, and then be able to playback the clean guitar, while switching to a dirty channel for my "live" input and be able to practice playing solos or leads over it. In reality, i didnt do the correct setup to facilitate this. When I recorded my nice chords, the second that I switched to my dirty channel, it started playing the same chords I just played on the clean channel, but now on the dirty channel. 

long story short - if you want to use the pedal to create a loop signal "chord progression", but want to play a different tone over top of the loop, you have to use the Headphone output from the amp, plugged into the Line In on the pedal. Record your "sample" without being able to hear what you are playing, praying that your timing was PERFECT (because the pedal has NO wiggle room on timing). Then you have to reconnect the pedal's "output" to the "line in/aux port" on the amp for it to start playing back your loop of "clean chords". Then you can use your live input into the amp to play over top of the loop. 

however, if you dont mind say, playing some clean chords, and then trying to play clean tone leads over top of your loop, that would work just fine with the pedal being between you and the amp, then its all down to fighting the "rhythm" timing on the pedal to ensure you have a clean sounding, fail-free loop.


----------



## soldierkahn

I would also chime in that if you have a seperate amp, this would be ideal as you could set the pedal up on "Amp A" for "Sound A". Record your loop on that amp, then leave the pedal repeating your loop over and over while you setup your dirty tone on "Amp B" for "Sound B". I could've waited until I got my second amp in January, but I wanted to spend the money on something that I could use in my playing now. Hence, going for the wah pedal now instead.


----------



## StevenC

soldierkahn said:


> no problem at all. Im sure that someone will chime in that im an idiot, but in all honesty, its well deserved lol. The problem with the pedal is all in how you have it in your signal chain. i use a digital combo amp (line 6 spider's), so when I put the the pedal in my signal chain next to my noise gate, it did what it was supposed to do. It takes the signal coming from your guitar, and it "copies" it, then replays it. Here's the kicker, in my head, I thought that I could setup a nice clean tone, record a loop of me playing a couple chords, and then be able to playback the clean guitar, while switching to a dirty channel for my "live" input and be able to practice playing solos or leads over it. In reality, i didnt do the correct setup to facilitate this. When I recorded my nice chords, the second that I switched to my dirty channel, it started playing the same chords I just played on the clean channel, but now on the dirty channel.
> 
> long story short - if you want to use the pedal to create a loop signal "chord progression", but want to play a different tone over top of the loop, you have to use the Headphone output from the amp, plugged into the Line In on the pedal. Record your "sample" without being able to hear what you are playing, praying that your timing was PERFECT (because the pedal has NO wiggle room on timing). Then you have to reconnect the pedal's "output" to the "line in/aux port" on the amp for it to start playing back your loop of "clean chords". Then you can use your live input into the amp to play over top of the loop.
> 
> however, if you dont mind say, playing some clean chords, and then trying to play clean tone leads over top of your loop, that would work just fine with the pedal being between you and the amp, then its all down to fighting the "rhythm" timing on the pedal to ensure you have a clean sounding, fail-free loop.


Does your amp have an FX loop?


----------



## soldierkahn

StevenC said:


> Does your amp have an FX loop?



unfortunately not.


----------



## StevenC

soldierkahn said:


> unfortunately not.


Then you're definitely going to need to amps to have a clean signal and a dirty signal at the same time.

Also, learning good timing on pressing the looper buttons is the whole trick to using a looper.


----------



## soldierkahn

StevenC said:


> Then you're definitely going to need to amps to have a clean signal and a dirty signal at the same time.
> 
> Also, learning good timing on pressing the looper buttons is the whole trick to using a looper.



i would definitely not disagree with you on this lol.... i do want to at least say that the problem was definitely me, and not the pedal. i hope that my rambling accurately reflected that lol. i did buy the pedal with the built in rhythm clicks that helped alot, but i definitely needed to spend more quality time with it.


----------



## StevenC

soldierkahn said:


> i would definitely not disagree with you on this lol.... i do want to at least say that the problem was definitely me, and not the pedal. i hope that my rambling accurately reflected that lol. i did buy the pedal with the built in rhythm clicks that helped alot, but i definitely needed to spend more quality time with it.


It's all about the quality time. I've recently been using a Timefactor to practice Discipline era King Crimson, so I know all about it.


----------



## soldierkahn

StevenC said:


> It's all about the quality time. I've recently been using a Timefactor to practice Discipline era King Crimson, so I know all about it.



in the meantime, i found a valuable tool in the Ultimate guitar website, as they make a lot of backing tracks for popular songs which i can set to an infinite loop within their player, so all i do now is find a song with a chord progression i want to practice over and use their backing tracks to use their drums and bass tracks. its fairly neat.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I got the guitar and uh... It's a fucking mess.
> 
> Not quality-wise or condition wise. It's immaculate and plays well...
> 
> But oh my god it's a nightmare mod wise.  Like it has the Wolfgang pickups, but the guitar still has all the active wiring, EVEN the old EMG battery clip. And there's no bridge ground. So it's very muddy and dark, but I'm assuming that's because of the 25k pots still in the guitar.
> 
> Also the spring tenssion was MAXED out, so like... the bridge was leaning all the way back, while the bridge height was near max. So I had to spend several minutes getting it set up.
> 
> Also the bridge is a shitty fast-loader single-locking bridge. It HAS to go.
> 
> So, I have several things to do...
> 
> 1a) Replace the Wolfie pickups with the EMGS
> 1b) Replace the pots with 500k
> 
> 2) Get a PROPER tremolo. Not sure if I need to get a Schaller Floyd Rose or a Gotoh. Like, the bridge looks like it's the size of a Schaller, but I can't tell if there's enough space for a full-sized Floyd Rose. I'll need to do some measurements.
> 
> 3) Get a Tremel-no.
> 
> So yeah, this'll be fun.



Hmm... well yeah the pickups not being matched to the wiring is stupid but easy enough... you either match some EMGs to the wiring or match new wiring to the Wolfgangs. Can't go wrong wither way it's a preference thing.

I can't see the trem in the pic too blurry... is it stock? Is it a licensed Floyd? I guarantee you if that guitar is 10+ years old the springs are duds and need to be replaced, and the claw is probably not set right (usually the top 2 reasons these aren't set right and people hate them lol). I bet you the owner had like 12-70s on there in drop Q and then restrung for sale with 10s, which is why the trem is buried all the way back lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Hmm... well yeah the pickups not being matched to the wiring is stupid but easy enough... you either match some EMGs to the wiring or match new wiring to the Wolfgangs. Can't go wrong wither way it's a preference thing.
> 
> I can't see the trem in the pic too blurry... is it stock? Is it a licensed Floyd? I guarantee you if that guitar is 10+ years old the springs are duds and need to be replaced, and the claw is probably not set right (usually the top 2 reasons these aren't set right and people hate them lol). I bet you the owner had like 12-70s on there in drop Q and then restrung for sale with 10s, which is why the trem is buried all the way back lol.



I did the latter. Found a couple or 500k pots in my junk box. Did the bridge and I'll be doing the neck today. I'll gocegtbe guy props for doing my favorite control config; bridge vol and neck vol.

The bridge... Im betting whoever owned it found the cheapest Floyd copy they could find. Its a cheap Chinese single locking fast loader. It stays in tune better than expected but it still goes out.

Also the dude just seemed to be clueless. It was set up for standard. And the springs still have some life in them luckily. Oh also the strings are OVER the retainer bar.  although you might be right. Wouldn't be surprised if the strings/setup were a rush job. 

But yeah I'm just gonna fix up the wiring ,get a Gotoh floyd, some stronger springs, and a Tremel-no and I'm done.


----------



## Bearitone

I think I’m going to pick up a kalimba. The standard Hokema 9 key Kalimbas sound so relaxing/somber.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck I dunno if I wanna get the Gotoh trem first and be able to whammy while staying in tune right away, or get the Tremolno so I can have the ability to drop tune right away. Fuck. 

Also this project made me realize how dumb I was with my old PRS Torero. I remember it having the same issues; Originally had EMGs, no bridge ground, muddy dead sound, etc. Makes me wonder if it was a muddy piece of shit because it still had the EMG electronics. Shit. 

Also fucking with the floyd on this guitar makes me wanna get a FRX for a couple of my other ToM-loaded guitars. I got 3 of them, and I sure as hell would like to have more divebomb fun.


----------



## protest

Possibly a Bogner Ecstasy 101B.

I want to keep 2 amps with my Kemper, and The Juno and Colossus are more similar than I thought they would be so I might see how a Bogner compares and move one of the KSR's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Possibly a Bogner Ecstasy 101B.
> 
> I want to keep 2 amps with my Kemper, and The Juno and Colossus are more similar than I thought they would be so I might see how a Bogner compares and move one of the KSR's.


That sounds like it woul actually be a killer combo. The modern tightness of a KSR and the thicker, fuzzier hot-rodded bootique sound of the XTC.

Also, I'm pretty much revisiting my old rigs at this rate.  Bought an AMT R1 pedal at a cheap price. Gonna A/B it with the ISP Theta. 

Also I'm starting to think about the Rocktron Prophesy? I was listening to some old Megadeth live videos from 2001, and IIRC Dave Mustaine was using an OG Prophesy and it sounded super killer. Got me interested.


----------



## Cynicanal

protest said:


> Possibly a Bogner Ecstasy 101B.
> 
> I want to keep 2 amps with my Kemper, and The Juno and Colossus are more similar than I thought they would be so I might see how a Bogner compares and move one of the KSR's.


Depending on what you want the 101B for, I'd consider looking into the Helios Eclipse.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That sounds like it woul actually be a killer combo. The modern tightness of a KSR and the thicker, fuzzier hot-rodded bootique sound of the XTC.



Yea that's what I'm thinking. Honestly might like the Colossus and Juno better than the XTC but I'm thinking there's less crossover and more sounds with a KSR Bogner combo.



Cynicanal said:


> Depending on what you want the 101B for, I'd consider looking into the Helios Eclipse.



Helios is a little more Marshall right, more upper mids and less gain?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why is it when I actually want to find a mesa f100 head they're nowhere to be found ;_; I might just start looking for the f50 head instead


----------



## Cynicanal

protest said:


> Helios is a little more Marshall right, more upper mids and less gain?


That's a bit of an over simplification, but sort of. The Ecstasy has a lower bright cap, but the bigger difference is that its treble knob is logarithmic instead of linear like most amps. The result is, with where most people naturally want to place the treble knob, you have a darker sound and a lower midrange emphasis (the treble knob sweeps the midcut on an FMV tonestack), but if you just dial with your ears, the voicing is still basically Marshall.

The Red channel does have an extra gain stage that the Helios doesn't, but most people buy the Ecstasy primarily for the blue channel.


----------



## soldierkahn

StevenC said:


> Then you're definitely going to need to amps to have a clean signal and a dirty signal at the same time.
> 
> Also, learning good timing on pressing the looper buttons is the whole trick to using a looper.



Looks like I lucked out on 2 fronts. with the amp i just picked up, the Line 6 spider valve mkII, not only does it support up to 14 seconds worth of loop recording, but i can also choose whether to send the loop through the Amp Model or straight to the Power Amp. So essentially, I can record my short chord progression, route it straight to PA, and have my clean chords playing underneath my dirty live signal


----------



## pearl_07

Got the combo amp bug again, so this time around I'm getting a '68 Custom Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Got bit by the 335 bug, but not enough to want to spend Gibson money. These Echotones have a bit of a cult following. Really happy I finally found one locally. Plays like a dream.


----------



## Miek

not my image, but I missed having a trem and it goes well with my other rgr


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I bought one of those Axcessories XFRT100 Floyd Roses for my LTD MH301 project

...Only to find out the MH301 has the crappy Lo-TRS hexagonal-style baseplate instead of the regular OFR-style baseplate. So, fuck. 

I was gonna ask for a refund, but what I'll either do is route away at the guitar with a dremel or router, or just dremel away at the Floyd's baseplate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want a mesa f-100 really badly, but head versions are getting much harder to track down. I might buy a local combo version and convert it.


----------



## soldierkahn

pearl_07 said:


> Got the combo amp bug again, so this time around I'm getting a '68 Custom Deluxe Reverb.



i juat fell deeper in love with my MKII. All the complaints I had about the looping pedal, this amp solved it all. I can setup a perfect sounding clean tone with delay and misc other stuff. Once im satisfied with the tone, I can arm the loop feature. I hit the channel button on the footswitch to start recording, then tap again to end the loop. Once I make all the clean overdubs for the clip i set the playback to "post" so that it plays the progression straight to the power amp and remains the same sounding as when i recorded it. I can then exit loop mode, change to my "dirty" tone setting, reactivate loop, hit play and start soloing over top what i just made. this was EXACTLY what i needed so desperately lol. 

i also lucked out, apparently the MKII also has an effects loop built in so I was able to change my ISP Decimator from being between my guitar and the amp (which chokes my clean tone), I can put it in the FX loop and not only does my sound improve, i dont have any choked notes while not feeding back.

other great news i got was that the limited edition RGDRUCS7 that axe palace is coming out with in March, after talking with the gentlemen there, they struck a deal with me. They feel so confident that ill like the Tight End R bridge as much as the LoPro(ive always shied from fixed bridges because i can never get them in tune but having the fine tuners on the lopros allow me to have perfefct tuning in minutes), that hes going to put it through as best a setup as they can for a fixed bridge to show me what playing a hardtail setup and intonated correctly feels like. they are also willing to reshape the neck so that it matches the profile of the RG1077XL (which was my only gripe about all these new Ibanez 7s. love that the 6s are wider, but the 7s are just a tad too wide.) so im elated about that. 

they also said that if after i give it a good run through and im still not happy, i can ship it back to them and they said they would route it for a floyd for me.  so no matter what, i finally get to win in this situation. Outside the guitar being a hardtail, and only 26.5", if i could order a custom Ibanez, that guitar would be it. I dont mind the 26.5 becaue i never go lower than A standard, and having 2 guitars in 27" scale and a 3rd thats in 26.5" will be less dramatic of a difference then getting a 25.5" 7 string. Ive already owned an RG8527 and was not happy with the tone at all.

SO as long as there are no hiccups along the way, all of my gear shopping with be complete by march. Other than buying recording software since i can record direct in from the amp, i might still pickup the Precision Drive to try it out. While the MKII is super close to giving me the tone I want, its still not quite as gain saturated as Id like, and needs tightening up for the bass side. I love the 27" scale on the 970XL, but the bland eq of basswood compared to mahogany always annoys my ears. the EMTY pickups help the best out of all the actives ive tried in basswood. Ive never found a passive that i like the sound of in basswood. dimarzio, duncan, PRS, Gibson 500T, though I havent had a chance to try Fishman's actives, or BKPs yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaand the Tremol-No is ordered. Because of the 17% off sale at Musiciansfriend. Decided to get the clampy one. 

And decided I'm just gonna chop up the new Floyd I'm getting. Try and grind off the back corners of the baseplate.


----------



## Miek

bought a line6 dl4 and getting my inner knudson on


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So my Floyd came in, and I'm fucking relieved because, even though it looked bigger in the pictures, the actual bridge baseplate looks *significantly* smaller than the one in the guitar right now. I won't find out until I get my Tremol-No next week, though.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I prefer the clamp version to the pin. I've found the clamp version to be far more robust.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I prefer the clamp version to the pin. I've found the clamp version to be far more robust.


Well cool, that's what I bought.


----------



## Miek

rgr https://imgur.com/gallery/cboFAca
any good advice for ready to go trem blocks hah


----------



## Mprinsje

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want a mesa f-100 really badly, but head versions are getting much harder to track down. I might buy a local combo version and convert it.



i have one, looking to sell it

edit: whelp didn't see you were from America. Won't happen then.


Also, for the first time in a very long time i'm actually pretty happy with my rig and guitars right now. Probably time to start saving up for a real long time for a black gibson LP Custom.


----------



## techjsteele

I was able to grab myself a Chase Bliss Audio Condor via Amazon with free same day shipping yesterday. I also picked up a Selah Quartz V3 a few weeks ago to augment my Boss ES-8's MIDI control capabilities.


----------



## buriedoutback

I bought back the modded 5150 I sold to a bud a few years back  
Now I have the Explorer and V itch....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally decided I'm saving for the Helix. Once and for all.  Waiting to see if some holiday sales come up or something. usually Reverb is good for that, or the usual eBay 10 - 15% off codes.


----------



## Bearitone

Definitely thinking of getting a cat as my next gear purchase


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I just got a set of Titans for my baritone to replace the current pickups.


----------



## Bearitone

ThePhilosopher said:


> I just got a set of Titans for my baritone to replace the current pickups.


What are the current ones?


----------



## ATRguitar91

IMG_20181222_173346



__ ATRguitar91
__ Dec 22, 2018



Carvin DC800




Grabbed a used Carvin DC800 that arrived today, it's great. Plays really well and the stock passives are surprisingly good.

I was worried about the neck but it's very comfy to me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

kindsage said:


> What are the current ones?



Covered C-Pigs, they'll be for sale after I do the swap.


----------



## buriedoutback

hmmm : Jackson JS Series King V JS32 Electric Guitar - Matte Army Drab upgraded to black winter pickups?


----------



## JD27

kindsage said:


> Definitely thinking of getting a cat as my next gear purchase



I recommend the Kitty One Fifty Three model.


----------



## Bearitone

ThePhilosopher said:


> Covered C-Pigs, they'll be for sale after I do the swap.


Oh that makes sense. I didn't like my warpigs much after the first week. The neck pickup was beautiful for cleans though. Really something special imo


----------



## Bearitone

JD27 said:


> I recommend the Kitty One Fifty Three model.


awwwee thats adorable. He ever hop up on the Mesa to get warm?


----------



## WarMachine

Doesn't really count since my wife got (or let me get) this yesterday, but it's on the way:





Been needing a bass upgrade to record with. Snagged the last natural version that Zzounds had too.


----------



## JD27

kindsage said:


> awwwee thats adorable. He ever hop up on the Mesa to get warm?



No, but she battled her sister for supremacy of Mesa Mountain...


----------



## prlgmnr

JD27 said:


> I recommend the Kitty One Fifty Three model.


I like the matching cab.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> I recommend the Kitty One Fifty Three model.



The JD27 Kitty One Fiddy signature amp.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The JD27 Kitty One Fiddy signature amp.



Special "Cat Scratch" tolex optional.


----------



## Legion

A Delay pedal and a Univibe pedal.
I NEED that univibe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a rev g3.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

kindsage said:


> Oh that makes sense. I didn't like my warpigs much after the first week. The neck pickup was beautiful for cleans though. Really something special imo



I've kept them in because I thought they were way better than the Kiesel Lithium set that was in the guitar before; however, they both seem to lack power to me in different ways (the Kiesels were anemic and C-Pigs just sounded bloated all the time). I'm tuning in fifths from F-e and haven't found a set of pickups I like in this guitar (the closest I've found is the Crunchlab/Liquifire set in my old Warmoth Tele that was tuned the same way).


----------



## JD27

Been using my Yamaha HS5s with my AX8. I think I want a FRFR cab or wedge though. Maybe another Atomic CLR, worked pretty well when I had a Helix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Been using my Yamaha HS5s with my AX8. I think I want a FRFR cab or wedge though. Maybe another Atomic CLR, worked pretty well when I had a Helix.



I have a EV ZLX12P I really dig. I really recommend it for the price.

Also fucking hell. Ended up buying an Airis Savage Drive.  So, yeah. I mean, I planned on using an external OD with the Helix anyway, so might as well get it out the way since these don't pop up used that often, and especially not at the price I got it at.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a EV ZLX12P I really dig. I really recommend it for the price.
> 
> Also fucking hell. Ended up buying an Airis Savage Drive.  So, yeah. I mean, I planned on using an external OD with the Helix anyway, so might as well get it out the way since these don't pop up used that often, and especially not at the price I got it at.



And the price is right!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> And the price is right!


I was originally set on getting the Headrush deal, but I saw a lot of people on the Line 6, Fractal, and Kemper forums recommend the ZLX series, ESPECIALLY for the price. The consensus also seems to be that if you can spend more, get the Yamaha DXR series.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was originally set on getting the Headrush deal, but I saw a lot of people on the Line 6, Fractal, and Kemper forums recommend the ZLX series, ESPECIALLY for the price. The consensus also seems to be that if you can spend more, get the Yamaha DXR series.


Considered the Headrush as well add the DXR10s. The Yamahas are twice as much though, I'd have to find a good deal on them, trying to keep it in the $300-400 range.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Considered the Headrush as well add the DXR10s. The Yamahas are twice as much though, I'd have to find a good deal on them, trying to keep it in the $300-400 range.



Yeeeah just check out the Headrush or ZLX series. Probably the ZLX series in particular.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

JD27 said:


> Been using my Yamaha HS5s with my AX8. I think I want a FRFR cab or wedge though. Maybe another Atomic CLR, worked pretty well when I had a Helix.



How do you like the HS5s in general with the AX8? I'm torn between those or the HS8s to go with my Axe II for recording/quiet jamming


----------



## JD27

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> How do you like the HS5s in general with the AX8? I'm torn between those or the HS8s to go with my Axe II for recording/quiet jamming



I like them in general, they sound good for the price too. Most people’s issues with them is they lack in Bass compared to the HS7/HS8. Those are a better choice if you are able to pay the difference.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

I'm saving my dollars for an Aristides. I'm going to go for an 060s. Thinking about a satin white finish, gold hardware, black richlite board, and single humbucker and single volume electronics. Ripping off the steve vai jem asthetic more or less, I guess. Still have a long way to go, but ordering one is definitely in the pipe. 

The only other thing I've got my eye on is a deal on one of those MXR EVH Chorus pedals. I tried one at my local shop today. It was very musically modulation, and my MXR zakk wylde chorus pedal is on it's last leg.


----------



## Bentaycanada

I just picked up the EZMix 6-pack custom bundle, which is excellent.

I have to pick up Superior Drummer 3 next Sunday before the upgrade deal ends.

After that I'm not allowed anything for a while. Haha


----------



## shupe13

I'm having one of these built and hopefully in hand three or four weeks from now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I bought some new Floyd studs because I assumed mine were worn in the LTD. Only wants to go out of tune when you dive down on the floyd, but goes back to tune when you pull up. But the more I think about it, I think it's the springs being so old. 2 are stretchy and 1 is taut.


----------



## ThePIGI King

shupe13 said:


> I'm having one of these built and hopefully in hand three or four weeks from now
> View attachment 65863



Strictly 7 still builds?


----------



## shupe13

ThePIGI King said:


> Strictly 7 still builds?


Absolutely.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## BenjaminW

Hopefully one of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 65864
> 
> 
> Hopefully one of these.



I'm not a Queen fanboy in the slightest, but I still really want a Red Special.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I enjoy the hell out of Queen, think May is highly underrated, and that his playing is great. Quite understated. That said, even though there's a few things about the Red Special I don't like (ie, I'm not a fan of single coils), I'd love to own one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I enjoy the hell out of Queen, think May is highly underrated, and that his playing is great. Quite understated. That said, even though there's a few things about the Red Special I don't like (ie, I'm not a fan of single coils), I'd love to own one!



I agree with the single coils. I'd be a heretic and try out some single coil-sized buckers or some EMG S's. Just because.  But nah, if I'm dropping that much on a specialty guitar, might as well keep it stock, or get something I really want.

And I can't believe I'm doing this, but I'm gonna fucking experiment with springs.  I got some Allparts standard tremolo springs, but I also wanna try the Gotoh Power Springs, so I got those on order as well.


----------



## ThePIGI King

shupe13 said:


> Absolutely.


Would look up their reputation. Its not very positive. Best of luck to you and I hopefully await a positive NGD.


----------



## shupe13

ThePIGI King said:


> Would look up their reputation. Its not very positive. Best of luck to you and I hopefully await a positive NGD.


After speaking with Jim and seeing what he has, I have no worries. Great dude imo.


----------



## Andromalia

I'm on the lookout for good January sales deals. If I can get an ESP Original for the same 2K I got my last one I'll do it again.


----------



## ATRguitar91

I'm gonna grab a Revv G3 to complement my Tight Metal and S&K VHD so I can have whatever kind of high gain tone I want at my fingertips. The pedal preamp life has got me hooked. 

I considered the G4, but based on the initial clips the G3 is more of what I'm looking for, something tight and dry to balance out what I already have.


----------



## Bearitone

I’m with you on that. The preamp pedal life is where it’s at imo. I hope to eventually have a preamp pedal tight and saturated enough to not need a boost/OD at all.


----------



## ATRguitar91

kindsage said:


> I’m with you on that. The preamp pedal life is where it’s at imo. I hope to eventually have a preamp pedal tight and saturated enough to not need a boost/OD at all.


I don't need a boost with the Tight Metal Pro but that's cheating since it has a built in. 

I'm thinking the G3 won't need one based on what I've heard, but I'd imagine it'll sound better with one. Most of the preamp pedals I've tried have a bit of flub to them and need a boost to coax that out, even if they have enough gain on tap.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> I don't need a boost with the Tight Metal Pro but that's cheating since it has a built in.
> 
> I'm thinking the G3 won't need one based on what I've heard, but I'd imagine it'll sound better with one. Most of the preamp pedals I've tried have a bit of flub to them and need a boost to coax that out, even if they have enough gain on tap.


I actually have a tightmetal jr. It gets plenty tight but, it has more balls when I boost it with an OD.

I’m going to give the G3, Apex, and Megalith Delta a try when i can (going to try the Megalith first).

So far those are the only 3 that really sound like they don’t need a boost for any reason.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kindsage said:


> I actually have a tightmetal jr. It gets plenty tight but, it has more balls when I boost it with an OD.
> 
> I’m going to give the G3, Apex, and Megalith Delta a try when i can (going to try the Megalith first).
> 
> So far those are the only 3 that really sound like they don’t need a boost for any reason.


The Delta is one of those pedals I've been super wanting to try, along with the G3 and BE-OD Deluxe.



This sold me on it. If I wasn't so dead-set on the Helix right now, I'd grab one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Delta is one of those pedals I've been super wanting to try, along with the G3 and BE-OD Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> This sold me on it. If I wasn't so dead-set on the Helix right now, I'd grab one.



the delta is a sick pedal, I got one a week ago and it gets some massive tones.


----------



## Andromalia

They don't get a lot of press, but for you pedal pream lovers the Two notes pedals are really good. One of my buddies is friends with someone in the company and I could try all of them. Very high build quality, and you can build a whole ecosystem with the C.A.B pedal to go direct. I don't know if they do a pedal power amp though, donn't think so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Andromalia said:


> They don't get a lot of press, but for you pedal pream lovers the Two notes pedals are really good. One of my buddies is friends with someone in the company and I could try all of them. Very high build quality, and you can build a whole ecosystem with the C.A.B pedal to go direct. I don't know if they do a pedal power amp though, donn't think so.



I was possibly going to check them out in the future, because I'm a preamp whore and like checking ot new stuff. The LeLead seemed like a cool take on the Recto sound. 

But @USMarine75 made it sound like it was a glorified metal zone.


----------



## ATRguitar91

@kindsage I've been really intrigued by the Megalith Delta, but it seems like they're hard to come by. I also think it might be redundant tonewise with the Tight Metal Pro.

In regards to the Apex, I think it's just a slightly modified MXR 5150 which didn't impress me. Unless you're just really into the direct out option.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> @kindsage I've been really intrigued by the Megalith Delta, but it seems like they're hard to come by. I also think it might be redundant tonewise with the Tight Metal Pro.
> 
> In regards to the Apex, I think it's just a slightly modified MXR 5150 which didn't impress me. Unless you're just really into the direct out option.



Well they are still in production so you can still get them, even if you have to wait a little I think.
And it sounds pretty different compared to the TM in most clips I've heard. If it does end up just sounding like my TM I'll be disappointed.

As for the Apex, I really doubt that its just a modded MXR 5150 pedal.
The 5150 pedal is based of the EVH 5153 and was designed to go in front of a clean channel.
Misha tends to go for modded 6505 tones plus the Apex is marketed as a preamp not a distortion. Plus it has a built in boost.


----------



## ATRguitar91

@kindsage I could be mistaken but the MXR pedal has a built in boost, just not footswitch for it. I was assuming based on the appearance of the pedal and the clips I've heard that they're at least pretty similar.

And while the MXR 5150 is advertised as a distortion pedal, in a lot of the demos it's used as a preamp. I think that's how Ola ran it.

That said, it seems like you can get good tones out of it and adding a gate and DI functionality, plus a little bit of EQ/gain tweaking special sauce from Misha probably makes it a great pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> @kindsage I could be mistaken but the MXR pedal has a built in boost, just not footswitch for it. I was assuming based on the appearance of the pedal and the clips I've heard that they're at least pretty similar.
> 
> And while the MXR 5150 is advertised as a distortion pedal, in a lot of the demos it's used as a preamp. I think that's how Ola ran it.
> 
> That said, it seems like you can get good tones out of it and adding a gate and DI functionality, plus a little bit of EQ/gain tweaking special sauce from Misha probably makes it a great pedal.


Actually it's advertised as an overdrive pedal...


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Actually it's advertised as an overdrive pedal...


I stand corrected. Still different than a preamp though


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was possibly going to check them out in the future, because I'm a preamp whore and like checking ot new stuff. The LeLead seemed like a cool take on the Recto sound.
> 
> But @USMarine75 made it sound like it was a glorified metal zone.



I HATED the Le Lead. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough. Totally digital sounding no warmth, character, or dynamics at all. The blend was a gimmick at best and sounded like garbage IMO. But again, to each his own. I'm sure someone loves it! Just not this guy.



ATRguitar91 said:


> @kindsage I've been really intrigued by the Megalith Delta, but it seems like they're hard to come by. I also think it might be redundant tonewise with the Tight Metal Pro.



The Megalith pedals don't pop up that often... but I was able to find one used for around 190 shipped IIRC. You can always purchase direct from MI Audio I think they even had free shipping or discounts or something last time during Christmas. I remember the amps had ridiculous deals that included shipping last Christmas and I regret not buying a Delta or Beta when I had the cash.

As far as redundancy... I'd say they're similar but not same. The TM Pro has much more distortion range from medium to high/extreme gain, since the Delta is just high to extreme gain. But, the Delta has a far wider tone palate in the sense that it doesn't just do the boosted 5150 tone, it has wide ranging settings that go from Diezel to Mesa to 5150/Marshall range. Basically the Delta has 3 totally different voices and then you tweak settings/EQ from there. Plus it has a contour switch that allows you to also change the voice from modern mid boosted with rolled off lows to scooped mids and thicker bottom, which you then additionally EQ from there to taste.


----------



## Soya

kindsage said:


> I actually have a tightmetal jr. It gets plenty tight but, it has more balls when I boost it with an OD.
> 
> I’m going to give the G3, Apex, and Megalith Delta a try when i can (going to try the Megalith first).
> 
> So far those are the only 3 that really sound like they don’t need a boost for any reason.



I would add the Empress Heavy to that list, you can dial in the bass control to keep it tight and then use the weight knob to add resonance back in to keep it from sounding thin.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Welp, y'all talked me into it, I just placed an order for a Megalith Delta. There was one at Guitar Center for $120 which was a lot less than I'd seen elsewhere.

My GAS for a G3 will likely persist, but hopefully they come down in price as the G4 hits the market.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

My next guitar purchase was supposed to happen in January but it just happened, put my order in for an Agile 7-string (which I guess is pretty standard fare on here) but i'm excited!

Edit - I know i'm late to the party with Agile's but after reading so much about them since like 2012 when I first saw one it really seems like a solid buy, decided to finally get one since i'm not looking to buy anything super expensive anytime soon.


----------



## gunch

1. I want to try Evertune
2. I don't want something with a carve top so that rules out like 99% of the LTD/E-II models with ET

I wish Ibanez would make a ding dang RG evertune


----------



## technomancer

Just ordered a set of Classic Tone iron for El Jefe since I am almost done with The Old One and am tired of Heyboer blowing smoke up my ass about when my transformer set from them will actually ship. The Heyboer set was supposed to ship at the end of November and every time I ask them it is always shipping next week...

I'll use the Heyboer iron on the Suhr SE100 clone I plan to build at some point or on a Jose mod, whichever I do after El Jefe (assuming it ships by then )


----------



## LeviathanKiller

silverabyss said:


> 1. I want to try Evertune
> 2. I don't want something with a carve top so that rules out like 99% of the LTD/E-II models with ET
> 
> I wish Ibanez would make a ding dang RG evertune



Contact EverTune themselves and if they can get the model you choose from one of their distributors with a dealer discount, they'll install it and only charge you for the EverTune bridge itself at $300 plus shipping.


----------



## AirForbes1

silverabyss said:


> 1. I want to try Evertune
> 2. I don't want something with a carve top so that rules out like 99% of the LTD/E-II models with ET
> 
> I wish Ibanez would make a ding dang RG evertune



If you want an RGD, you can get one directly from Evertune

https://www.evertune.com/shop/guitars.php?select_sort_order=none&manufacturer=Ibanez


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I'm finally gonna shut up about the Helix.

Because I finally caved. 

Got a Helix floor w/ screen protectors and the backpack for a really really decent price. The journey is over.


----------



## Sogradde

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I'm finally gonna shut up about the Helix.
> 
> Because I finally caved.
> 
> Got a Helix floor w/ screen protectors and the backpack for a really really decent price. The journey is over.


Atta boy! Make sure you use the most obnoxious LED colours for your footswitches. My main snapshot is hot pink.


----------



## r33per

Just pushed the PayPal button on a Gigrig G2, Free The Tone PA-1QG and FT-2Y, Boss CE-2w and Walrus Audio Monuments.

Moving to pedals from rack gear...

Also a T-rex Soulmate Acoustic.


----------



## Soya

silverabyss said:


> 1. I want to try Evertune
> 2. I don't want something with a carve top so that rules out like 99% of the LTD/E-II models with ET
> 
> I wish Ibanez would make a ding dang RG evertune


Solar guitars?


----------



## Aliascent

Now that I'm well equipped in terms of amps, I just realized I need something battery powered to use at night / on the road. A pod/ v-amp maybe.


----------



## gunch

Oh word I forgot ET themselves sell preinstalled guitars 

As for Solar aren’t they sold out constantly?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I'm gearing up to get some heavy duty noiseless springs from FUTone.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I'm gearing up to get some heavy duty noiseless springs from FUTone.com



I got the Gotoh power springs, but I'm curious about the FU Tone ones. Would help since i got a tremolno.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I'm adding these springs to my FR/7620 in my avatar, and to my TFS6 that has the Gotoh 1996T, both have Tremol-No's installed.
I'm also going to be replacing the Gotoh with a new one after 23 years since the knife edge is finally worn, so with the new trem, studs, springs, and a Big block on the new one, this'll likely last my remaining years as I'm almost 53 & don't gig out as much anymore.


----------



## r33per

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I'm gearing up to get some heavy duty noiseless springs from FUTone.com


I think I need something like this. Both Ibbys have the stock springs but after changing to 10s from 9s (standard tuning) the plate is either three springs screwed all the way in, or two springs screwed out to the piont that it feels like it is literally hanging by a thread. The problem with three springs is that the trem flutter (all good fun...) is reduced. So I'm thinking a couple of heavier and noiseless springs would help?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I actually prefer NOT to have the flutter, because there were times when it would occur just from heavier palm chugging.
I use 4 springs on the TFS6 and it stays in tune nicely because it moves less when I have the tremol-no disengaged & fully floating.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I notice the space in my trem cavity is pretty tight. Made diddling the Tremol-no a bitch. I normally use 3 springs, but I'm wondering if I can get away with just using 2 of the Gotoh power springs, or 2 of the FU Tone heavy duty ones if it comes to it. 

Also, does the Type O Negative Roadrunner Collection count as gear? Because I just bought that.


----------



## StevenC

Leqtique 10Band EQ on its way to me!


----------



## sirbuh

Rolling the dice w/ EHX Deluxe Electric Mistress


----------



## r33per

Liquifire 7 arrived today - birthday present from wife 

Going to put it in the bridge of my RG752, replacing the PAF Pro 7.


----------



## Miek

probably a set of DiMarzio dominions, and something complimentary for my other guitar


----------



## Azarea

Just got a set of Gotoh locking tuners for my Holcomb SE. Now I have to find a proper replacement nut (Graphtech 6643 seems to be about the right dimensions, anyone knows if there's a direct drop-in nut for PRS SEs?)


----------



## r33per

r33per said:


> Liquifire 7 arrived today - birthday present from wife
> 
> Going to put it in the bridge of my RG752, replacing the PAF Pro 7.


And I fitted it this afternoon. Absolutely delighted!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Just bought myself one of these.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Ok, I picked up a couple of stompbox pedals cheap, Boss ST-2 & DS-1.

I have an HM-3 on route, and would like to add an HM-2 to that soon.


----------



## prlgmnr

BB Preamp and an OCD incoming, almost went for a KOT while Ebay had one of its 15% off days but managed to resist the temptation a bit longer.


----------



## USMarine75

prlgmnr said:


> BB Preamp and an OCD incoming, almost went for a KOT while Ebay had one of its 15% off days but managed to resist the temptation a bit longer.



Instead of KOT just buy two bluesbreaker pedals and run them stacked. I run a combo of two or three of these: VFE Blues King, Snouse Blackbox v2, Marshall BB, Vick Audio, Xotic BB (or Soul Driven)... plus a Klon clone, Tumnus, OCD, Boss Blues Driver, Bondi Sick As, or TS.

Less wait time and $$$ and more versatility... not that the KOT or POt aren't great pedals...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

prlgmnr said:


> BB Preamp and an OCD incoming, almost went for a KOT while Ebay had one of its 15% off days but managed to resist the temptation a bit longer.



I recently got one of the CME limited edition OCD pedals with the reverse color scheme  I like it so far as a standalone drive, but I still prefer a TS style pedal for boosting a high gain sound


----------



## SamSam

Just received a Fender American Special Strat and Tele which I bought on sale, as well as a Bass Whammy.

Christmas splurge has left me waiting on the following:

Meris Enzo
Lone Wolf Audio Viper
Red Witch Factotum
Mxr Bass Envelope Filtrr
Empress Buffer
Digitech The Drop
EQD Black Ash

And a load of cables mounts etc for my board.


----------



## Guitarjon

6505 MH is on it's way! Can't wait!

However, I'm gassing SO hard for a MK V 25 right now...


----------



## maggotspawn

Scored a XXX head for stupid cheap. Stoked. I sold my last one to help fund some recording equipment.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I'm very tempted to buy a smaller amphead than what I have now (I have a Koch Powertone, 120 watts). I have been looking into the Marshall Origin 20 and it sounds lovely as a clean amp to feed pedals. Now to get a small 1x12" cab for in the bedroom...


----------



## narad

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'm very tempted to buy a smaller amphead than what I have now (I have a Koch Powertone, 120 watts). I have been looking into the Marshall Origin 20 and it sounds lovely as a clean amp to feed pedals. Now to get a small 1x12" cab for in the bedroom...



You said marshall as a pedal platform and I was thinking, "man, this guy is so wrong"...but I'm really impressed with the demos. Even most of the mid-gain stuff sounded like something I'd expect from an amp 2x the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> You said marshall as a pedal platform and I was thinking, "man, this guy is so wrong"...but I'm really impressed with the demos. Even most of the mid-gain stuff sounded like something I'd expect from an amp 2x the price.



I was kinda skeptical because a lot of the intial demos didn't tittle my diddle. But after hearing more (Including AVH Guitar Repair's) demos, I'm sold on it now.

I say I'm pretty set gear wise, since I got the Helix on the way. But something WILL change.  I know I'm still on the hunt for a ESP (ltd) RZK, and kinda want a new 7-string with a 25.5'' scale length for tuning to B. May consider the LTD BUZ-7 or the BS-7. The original versions with the maple fretboards. But that's a long ways to go because I already got a guitar to cover B for now.

As for something I AM hunting for, it's an EMG S pickup. I currently have a set of generic pickups in my H-S LTD H2, but I'm looking to EMG-ify it. Currently have a spare 81 lying around, just need the S for the neck.

EDIT: Actually fuck it, just found an open-box EMG S for half price.


----------



## Bearitone

SamSam said:


> Just received a Fender American Special Strat and Tele which I bought on sale, as well as a Bass Whammy.
> 
> Christmas splurge has left me waiting on the following:
> 
> Meris Enzo
> Lone Wolf Audio Viper
> Red Witch Factotum
> Mxr Bass Envelope Filtrr
> Empress Buffer
> Digitech The Drop
> EQD Black Ash
> 
> And a load of cables mounts etc for my board.


I want a Meris Enzo too. Seems to have everything I'd want to toy with in a smaller box than the SY-300


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been holding back on the gear haul, since the next few months will be less about hauling gear and more about actually using them.

That said, the second this comes out, I'll be owning one.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

StewMac sent me a $15 gift, so I ordered a bunch of resistors and caps, some fretboard guards, and a set of abrasive fret erasers  

I got a set of Gotoh locking tuners for my newish 7621 for Christmas and I'm waiting on some noiseless springs and a brass block for my DKMG. No major purchases planned for the immediate future, but I have some long term goals of course


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

With my Helix coming, I'm thinking about experimenting with different Ownhammer IRs. Wanna try the Engl 4x12, Bogner 4x12, Marshall 4x12 GB/V30/EVM, and Ampeg packs. 

Also thinking about eventually trying the EMG 57/66 set. I have a guitar with EMGs that can sound a bit too thin and piercing, so I'm thinking the 57/66 set will help a bit.


----------



## Thrashordie1993

Currently have a black metal viper on layaway


----------



## Metropolis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> With my Helix coming, I'm thinking about experimenting with different Ownhammer IRs. Wanna try the Engl 4x12, Bogner 4x12, Marshall 4x12 GB/V30/EVM, and Ampeg packs.
> 
> Also thinking about eventually trying the EMG 57/66 set. I have a guitar with EMGs that can sound a bit too thin and piercing, so I'm thinking the 57/66 set will help a bit.



You might also like the new Zilla custom 4x12" collection, awesome for modern tones. Sounds like Engl or Orange, but has a thing of it's own going on.


----------



## mogar

I want to build a pedalboard rig this year to finally step away from the gsp1101 I've been running for years.

Mooer preamp live
Boss DD-500
Specular Tempus
Boss MD-500
Mooer Radar or AMT Pangea
Some Midi board for switching

Apart from that, I'll either go with a Seymour Duncan Stage 170 + 2x12 or go with a pair of the new Headrush FRFR monitors.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

mogar said:


> I want to build a pedalboard rig this year to finally step away from the gsp1101 I've been running for years.
> 
> Mooer preamp live
> Boss DD-500
> Specular Tempus
> Boss MD-500
> Mooer Radar or AMT Pangea
> Some Midi board for switching
> 
> Apart from that, I'll either go with a Seymour Duncan Stage 170 + 2x12 or go with a pair of the new Headrush FRFR monitors.



Mooer Preamp Live does what the Radar does (and more of course)


----------



## sirbuh

It's happening -Fender American original '60s tele w/ pickup swap for some Andy Summers magic.


----------



## r33per

Gigrig G2 and T-rex acoustic soulmate arrived today. Some pedals on the way:
Boss CE-2w
Walrus Audio Monuments
TC HoF 2​


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I finally found a mesa f100 head for a decent price, so I bought it.


----------



## Trashgreen

Got this little beast yesterday!!

Small size huge sound!!!


----------



## Trashgreen

For the last 6 years I have just been using the Metal Machine Drum pack, now I finally took a giant step and upgraded my drum sounds and midi library, can't wait to try these:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Just got a used Blackstar ID:Core 20 version 2 used for a great price ($65 CDN) for when my friend and I get together to jam in either of our apartments.


----------



## Vyn

RGR652AHB. I've got the other two, have to get the set ha.


----------



## Miek

just bought a set of dominions for my rgr652ahbf. had to be a petty dork and get a specific combination of cover and bolts so it'll take an extra week or two


----------



## Soya

Most likely wood. Always waiting money on wood...


----------



## Gmork

Holy sh** people!! Tonight i bought a 100% MINT LIKE BRAND NEW mesa recto 2x12 cab for $550 (canadian!!!) Thats $415 US!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Miiight be buying back the LTD AS-1 i sold mid last year.


----------



## stevexc

If UPS can get their shit together, I've got a cheap volume pedal for my bass board on the way this week or next.


----------



## Bearitone

I just got a great deal on a Megalith Delta on guitar center used. Super stoked


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> I just got a great deal on a Megalith Delta on guitar center used. Super stoked


I'll be curious to hear your thoughts, I haven't been too impressed with mine so far.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ATRguitar91 said:


> I'll be curious to hear your thoughts, I haven't been too impressed with mine so far.


 i really like mine, especially through my fsm.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I already made it... Blackstar HT-5R, Ditto X2 and a metronome.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Finally another MF Deal of the Day that is meaningful. Today they have the MXR M77 (special gold sparkle edition) for $59. I'm getting another to try in front of the MT15's clean channel for reasons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Miiight be buying back the LTD AS-1 i sold mid last year.



Yup this is happening.  I fucking miss that guitar so I'm gonna be getting it back.


----------



## IbanezIsLife

Gonna order my Kemper early next week!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

getting tired of the moderns in my guitar, think it's time to try the classics.


----------



## ATRguitar91

KnightBrolaire said:


> i really like mine, especially through my fsm.


I like it, it's an excellent distortion pedal. I Iust really love my Tight Metal Pro, and next to it the Delta lacks a bit of clarity and punch. Even boosted I find it has too much sag in the low end for my taste. 

The Delta is kind of like a Rec style tone, while the TMP is a 5150 (duh), and I've never gotten along with a Rectifier. 

The Delta does get bonus points for being a lot more versatile than the TMP.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> I like it, it's an excellent distortion pedal. I Iust really love my Tight Metal Pro, and next to it the Delta lacks a bit of clarity and punch. Even boosted I find it has too much sag in the low end for my taste.
> 
> The Delta is kind of like a Rec style tone, while the TMP is a 5150 (duh), and I've never gotten along with a Rectifier.
> 
> The Delta does get bonus points for being a lot more versatile than the TMP.



I have a TMjr that i love so i’ll Be able to make a comparison to that too.


----------



## sirbuh

Going with a Rivera Mini RockRec Load Box. 
Curious to see how it works vs master/channel volume magic.


----------



## BigViolin

Abasi pathos or BE-OD.


----------



## gunch

Bought:

Tusq XL nut 
Hipshot open back Griplocks 3X3
Replacement Gibraltar type 08 bridge (FOR ONLY 40 BUCKS AHAHAHA SUCK IT MUSICIAN NERDS SELLING THEIR NOS ONES FOR 150+ BUCKS) thing is it's chrome and not gold but I can live 
String Butler v3 
Pickup rings 

Still to buy:
Speaker upgrade to my Frontman 15R
Dirt pedal (Leqtique or L' 9/9)
EQ Pedal (maybe 2 for pre/post gain) 
Elysian Trident bridge 
Pedal Power Supply


----------



## Seabeast2000

The906 said:


> Finally another MF Deal of the Day that is meaningful. Today they have the MXR M77 (special gold sparkle edition) for $59. I'm getting another to try in front of the MT15's clean channel for reasons.


Ordered this then some 5751s from ET. Not sure if the jj 12ay7s i got elsewhere are noisy examples or not but hoping these are cleaner.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Giving multiscale a chance now that I have the possibility to do it on the cheap.
Found it second hand and it comes with bkps, haha.


----------



## mnemonic

I impulse-bought this Harley Benton (thomann in-house brand) bass last week. 




After getting it set up, and sanding down the hand-cutting sharp fret ends, I figured I needed a cab since I’m not comfortable using my guitar cabs, and I felt like I was gonna blow up my monitors when I hit the low B. 

Found this old 1x15 Peavey cab locally for almost nothing. 




I believe this used to be a combo but now it’s a 1x15 cab with a 2u rack space above it. 

I assume the original speaker was blown at some point, it has a Celestion g15z-200 speaker in it (old, made in England) and the tweeter doesn’t work. Fine by me though as I wasn’t interested in having a tweeter, so I just pulled the giant L-pad out (attenuator for the tweeter, it seems) and wired the speaker direct to a jack on the back. 

Gotta say, it’s super fun banging around on some immense low notes, but I don’t know the first thing about bass so it’s like I’m a newbie again.


----------



## oniduder

i think next purchase is going to be a high "class" prostitute, an isp g rack or mesa dual rectifier, no particular order with the aforementioned


----------



## prlgmnr

oniduder said:


> i think next purchase is going to be a high "class" prostitute, an isp g rack or mesa dual rectifier, no particular order with the aforementioned


Decimate 'er G string?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whoops, just bought a Fluence Modern 7-string set. 

$100 off, so yeah.


----------



## oniduder

prlgmnr said:


> Decimate 'er G string?



dat's what i'm talking about!


----------



## Luafcm

Going to buy a new signal path. I think I'm good for gear for the first time in my life. But the GAS remains. Going to buy new cables, and for my guitars new pots, switches, and jacks. 

Take my money DiMarzio!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, just bought a Fluence Modern 7-string set.
> 
> _*$100 off*_, so yeah.


About the only way I'd buy a set.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> About the only way I'd buy a set.



Yup, which is why I did. If I don't dig them in the guitar, I could make my money back.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> I'll be curious to hear your thoughts, I haven't been too impressed with mine so far.



Guitar center just told me they “lost” my pedal so... guess i won’t be getting my MI Delta


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Guitar center just told me they “lost” my pedal so... guess i won’t be getting my MI Delta


Almost the same thing happened to me! UPS said they delivered it and I didn't have anything. I hit up their customer service and it showed up in a couple days.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

speaking of guitar center, they apparently shipped my mesa f100 head in 2 separate boxes. I guess one of em is the footswitch or tubes?


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> Almost the same thing happened to me! UPS said they delivered it and I didn't have anything. I hit up their customer service and it showed up in a couple days.


I wish that was the case. I called them and they literally said it “can’t be found” and that’s it. I have a hunch an employee canceled my order and got it for himself or a friend. I’m pretty miffed because it was the best price I’ve seen for an MI Delta


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> speaking of guitar center, they apparently shipped my mesa f100 head in 2 separate boxes. I guess one of em is the footswitch or tubes?


Preamp and power amp ship separate.


----------



## prlgmnr

The906 said:


> Preamp and power amp ship separate.


LOL IMAGINE THAT

and then Fryette announce that exact thing


----------



## USMarine75

http://railhammer.com/anvil_bridge.html

Finally bought a Railhammer Anvil bridge pickup at a killer price... very intrigued to see what fun I can have combining it with some other pickups I have.


----------



## Andromalia

Decided on a softube console 1 MKII. Tired of mixing with my mouse.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> http://railhammer.com/anvil_bridge.html
> 
> Finally bought a Railhammer Anvil bridge pickup at a killer price... very intrigued to see what fun I can have combining it with some other pickups I have.



Interesting, let us know. I just checked out the site and realized these are another Naylor product. Cool stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> http://railhammer.com/anvil_bridge.html
> 
> Finally bought a Railhammer Anvil bridge pickup at a killer price... very intrigued to see what fun I can have combining it with some other pickups I have.


i had a chisel a while back. pretty nice pickup if you want a jb esque voiced pickup but with better clarity and cleans.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The906 said:


> Ordered this then some 5751s from ET. Not sure if the jj 12ay7s i got elsewhere are noisy examples or not but hoping these are cleaner.



Replying to self: priceless. 

I'm returning the 12AT7's from Amazon. Both amps are noisy, one is getting cutty (pretty new EVH). I'll stick with an actual tube house from now on just for good measure.


----------



## Deadpool_25

ES-8 on the way.
Volante preordered.
GAS building for Super Kraken.


----------



## USMarine75

The906 said:


> Interesting, let us know. I just checked out the site and realized these are another Naylor product. Cool stuff.



Will do... I've been interested for awhile in the concept of split rail and pole pickups. I really want to try one of the split P90 ones. And Joe's stuff is great so I have high expectations!



KnightBrolaire said:


> i had a chisel a while back. pretty nice pickup if you want a jb esque voiced pickup but with better clarity and cleans.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Curt

A Dual Rectifier and a two notes torpedo unit or a line 6 hx stomp and that new Ibanez RGD71AL

Probably going to go down the HX and ibby route because while I have wanted a dual rectifier since forever, I really want to get a 7 again, had to sell off my last one some months ago.


----------



## narad

Thinking about ordering a set of these... EMG Super 77s. Seems like no one bought them? Sound great in the tiny set of videos I could find.

http://www.emgpickups.com/super-77-set.html


----------



## prlgmnr

Band mate just got the retroactive 55s to replace 81/85s in his Chapman, sound good to me.


----------



## narad

Whelp, bought the 77s. I realize I only use this thread as some sort of last form of procrastination before building the decisiveness to place the order.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Amps sold off, so looking at a Mooer Radar, a Mooer Mini Preamp (not sure which yet) and a reverb.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Talking to the dude i sold my Skolnick to. Once he's ready I'm getting it back. Hopefully today


----------



## Shask

Alonious_Monk said:


> Amps sold off, so looking at a Mooer Radar, a Mooer Mini Preamp (not sure which yet) and a reverb.


That is funny because I have been thinking about picking up an amp, and selling off some things, such as some Mooer preamp pedals and Radar, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> That is funny because I have been thinking about picking up an amp, and selling off some things, such as some Mooer preamp pedals and Radar, lol.



I'm gonna top both of you 

Had a line 6 helix LT

Sold it off to get some real amps

Then sold them off and then went back to the Helix Floor.  

Gonna stick with the Helix pretty much.


----------



## Selkoid

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm gonna top both of you
> 
> Had a line 6 helix LT
> 
> Sold it off to get some real amps
> 
> Then sold them off and then went back to the Helix Floor.
> 
> Gonna stick with the Helix pretty much.



That Archon amp model keeps you coming back, huh?


----------



## Selkoid

Looking at getting a new interface, I need some more inputs / control for monitoring. Currently using a 2i4 2nd gen but would like something a little nicer. You guys have any suggestions? Kind of eye balling the USB Clarett line but it seems pretty expensive for what it is (especially the big price difference between the usb and thunderbolt models).


----------



## rokket2005

^I use an RME Fireface 802. Probably overkill, but if you're looking for inputs and monitoring control there it is.


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Shask said:


> That is funny because I have been thinking about picking up an amp, and selling off some things, such as some Mooer preamp pedals and Radar, lol.



Haha that is funny, I live in a village where the average age is about 80+ yrs old, loud amps don't agree with the neighbours. And those Mooer things sound excellent for what I'm after.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fluence Moderns were either a disappointment or defective, so they're going back. 

Still waiting on the Skolnick.


----------



## gunch

Update: The Gibraltar 08 was the right size and identical to the old Gibraltar but the posts that screw into the sustain block are different and the new lock nuts won't thread onto the old posts either (the old posts are kind of stripped and shitty bc 40 years old) 

So I either try to make it work with nuts from the hardware store or I hunt for a new sustain block too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fluence Moderns were either a disappointment or defective, so they're going back.
> 
> Still waiting on the Skolnick.



After talking to someone, yeah the Moderns were fucked. So I gotta send them back. Fuck. Oh well, the EMG 81-7 sounds good in retrospect. 

And finally paid for the Skolnick. She's coming home.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Peavey Invective, ordering it tomorrow.


----------



## Curt

In this order


----------



## Andromalia

Just ordered a Softube Console 1 mark II.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So on top of getting the Skolnick... I found a Michael Kelly 507X tele for a fucking steal.

I didn't NEED another 7-string, but I've been wanting to try these forever.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ordered a 10 band eq for my f100. If ever an amp desperately needed eq help, it's this one. It's nothing like the f30.


----------



## mnemonic

KnightBrolaire said:


> ordered a 10 band eq for my f100. If ever an amp desperately needed eq help, it's this one. It's nothing like the f30.



How do they compare? I wonder if it’s just the power amp difference or if the pre’s are different.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> How do they compare? I wonder if it’s just the power amp difference or if the pre’s are different.


the high gain sound is completely different. The f100 is much grainier and has a weird quality to the midrange. The f30 on the other hand feels more like a snarly recto/mark hybrid. Both have great cleans but I vastly prefer the f30's gain sound even though the low end is a bit squishier.. The closest approximation to the f100 would be a Mark, but with the 250 and 750 hz sliders set too high and the deep knob pulled.
I made a clip comparing my mk3 to the f100 (same guitar/pickups/IR used). F100 part starts around 4:15.
https://app.box.com/s/ekphioxkhw53clwdedn0ee70qeh0e7gg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So on top of getting the Skolnick... I found a Michael Kelly 507X tele for a fucking steal.
> 
> I didn't NEED another 7-string, but I've been wanting to try these forever.



Nevermind. Cancelled the order for the Michael Kelly.  Didn't wanna risk possibly getting a lemon with it being so cheap. Plus the routes weren't able to fit EMG pickups, so fuck that. 

Gonna save for an LTD BUZ7 or something.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nevermind. Cancelled the order.  Didn't wanna risk possibly getting a lemon with it being so cheap. Plus the routes weren't able to fit EMG pickups, so fuck that.
> 
> Gonna save for an LTD BUZ7 or something.



Cancelled which?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Cancelled which?


Shit, the Michael Kelly.  The Skolnick is still coming home. Totally my biggest regret selling that guitar.


----------



## gunch

Michael Kelly is generally nice stuff though


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> the high gain sound is completely different. The f100 is much grainier and has a weird quality to the midrange. The f30 on the other hand feels more like a snarly recto/mark hybrid. Both have great cleans but I vastly prefer the f30's gain sound even though the low end is a bit squishier.. The closest approximation to the f100 would be a Mark, but with the 250 and 750 hz sliders set too high and the deep knob pulled.
> I made a clip comparing my mk3 to the f100 (same guitar/pickups/IR used). F100 part starts around 4:15.
> https://app.box.com/s/ekphioxkhw53clwdedn0ee70qeh0e7gg


EQ should help a ton. Besides the tone shaping, just to be able to lower the Volume and Gain sliders on it will allow you to open the amp up a little bit, which can help a ton with some of these Boogies. Otherwise, it might be a potential candidate for a small bias circuit and screen Resistor mod to swap tubes. You might even try these: https://www.thetubestore.com/siemens-6l6wgb-made-by-jan-philips
as a tube swap, though at the price for 2 pairs you could easily mod it for EL34’s or KT77’s. 

At least you have the F30. Another example, like the AC30, where small tubes compliment the preamp circuit better than big glass. You could also just sell it and just grab a .50 Cal


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> the high gain sound is completely different. The f100 is much grainier and has a weird quality to the midrange. The f30 on the other hand feels more like a snarly recto/mark hybrid. Both have great cleans but I vastly prefer the f30's gain sound even though the low end is a bit squishier.. The closest approximation to the f100 would be a Mark, but with the 250 and 750 hz sliders set too high and the deep knob pulled.
> I made a clip comparing my mk3 to the f100 (same guitar/pickups/IR used). F100 part starts around 4:15.
> https://app.box.com/s/ekphioxkhw53clwdedn0ee70qeh0e7gg



Goes with that I always thought; for some reason, the power amp is a huge factor with Mesa amps.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> EQ should help a ton. Besides the tone shaping, just to be able to lower the Volume and Gain sliders on it will allow you to open the amp up a little bit, which can help a ton with some of these Boogies. Otherwise, it might be a potential candidate for a small bias circuit and screen Resistor mod to swap tubes. You might even try these: https://www.thetubestore.com/siemens-6l6wgb-made-by-jan-philips
> as a tube swap, though at the price for 2 pairs you could easily mod it for EL34’s or KT77’s.
> 
> At least you have the F30. Another example, like the AC30, where small tubes compliment the preamp circuit better than big glass. You could also just sell it and just grab a .50 Cal


i'll try it with the eq, shouldn't take too much tweaking to get a decent sound. i thought about getting a .50 cal but they're also getting harder to find, especially the built in eq versions. worst case i sell this for basically what i paid.


----------



## stevexc

If all goes well I'll be grabbing a Katana head with tax money once that comes in but that's not for a little while.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Strandberg Singularity...

I liked my Boden Original quite a bit when I had it and I just snagged a red singularity off reverb. I think I'm gonna throw some red DiMarzios in there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So yeah, the Michael Kelly didn't work out.

...

So I got something cooler to fill the void.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So yeah, the Michael Kelly didn't work out.
> 
> ...
> 
> So I got something cooler to fill the void.


 That IS pretty cool.


----------



## ATRguitar91

I think I want to upgrade my practice setup power amp. I'm currently using a Rocktron Velocity 120. I don't need anymore power necessarily, it just sounds a little sterile with preamp pedals. 

Something like a Quilter Microblock seems nice, could sound worse than the Rocktron though I feel like. Same with a Powerstage 170, seems like a side grade if anything.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> I think I want to upgrade my practice setup power amp. I'm currently using a Rocktron Velocity 120. I don't need anymore power necessarily, it just sounds a little sterile with preamp pedals.
> 
> Something like a Quilter Microblock seems nice, could sound worse than the Rocktron though I feel like. Same with a Powerstage 170, seems like a side grade if anything.



Mosvalve 942 (the 500 watt one)
It’s a GREAT old solidstate poweramp. Really i can’t say enough good about it. It lacks a little low end but it’s super clear and crisp. It has a pleasant quality to it that i haven’t found in other SS poweramps. If you have an EQ (I use the Amptweaker DepthFinder) you can dial that low end back in without a problem. They go used for about $200 to $250.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Mosvalve 942 (the 500 watt one)
> It’s a GREAT old solidstate poweramp. Really i can’t say enough good about it. It lacks a little low end but it’s super clear and crisp. It has a pleasant quality to it that i haven’t found in other SS poweramps. If you have an EQ (I use the Amptweaker DepthFinder) you can dial that low end back in without a problem. They go used for about $200 to $250.


I'm definitely gonna have to keep my eye out for one of those, it might be exactly what I'm looking for. I probably need to grab a DepthFinder to see if that works out my issues with the Rocktron.

I find my Tight Metal Pro lacks a bit of treble even with the highs dimed, and with my S&K VHD and Megalith Delta I'm adding a lot of treble as well. It might just be an inherently dull amp.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> I'm definitely gonna have to keep my eye out for one of those, it might be exactly what I'm looking for. I probably need to grab a DepthFinder to see if that works out my issues with the Rocktron.
> 
> I find my Tight Metal Pro lacks a bit of treble even with the highs dimed, and with my S&K VHD and Megalith Delta I'm adding a lot of treble as well. It might just be an inherently dull amp.



TightMetal, VHD, and Megalith Delta? Sounds like we enjoy the same kind of tones. Definitely check it out


----------



## Smoked Porter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So yeah, the Michael Kelly didn't work out.
> 
> ...
> 
> So I got something cooler to fill the void.


I've wanted one of those or the other one below forever now, but they never seem to be available when I actually have the dough.


----------



## AboutBlank

After lusting for one for about 6 years I finally got in last year.
Should be shipped very soon and the hardest waiting part begins with the tracking code I guess...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Smoked Porter said:


> I've wanted one of those or the other one below forever now, but they never seem to be available when I actually have the dough.




Yeah they're getting hard to find since they've been discontinued.

I was considering the spalted maple, but I really wanted the red mahogany version. Ken Lawrence and all. Got super lucky and snatched it up right away.

Definitely considering getting a spalted maple version, or a white or diamond-plate EX.


----------



## mnemonic

Got a new speaker for my recently-acquired 1x15 bass cab. Turns out replacing speakers in a bass cab is way more involved than in a guitar cab, since you need to make sure the internal volume of the box is the right size for the driver, and you need to tune the port for the desired response. 

Plugged some data into WinISD and the Eminence Kappa 15LFA seemed to be a good fit, so that’s what I got: 




Much clearer now, with lots of clean bottom end. The old speaker has some pretty bad coil rub so it was kinda buzzy and distorted sounding. 

Speaking of, does anyone know anything about this speaker? Celestion G15Z-200. I can’t really find any info online.


----------



## ATRguitar91

My experimenting with preamp pedals continues with the ISP Theta. Saw one for a steal and couldn't pass it up. 

With how much functionality the Theta has it may surpass my Tight Metal as my main sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> My experimenting with preamp pedals continues with the ISP Theta. Saw one for a steal and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> With how much functionality the Theta has it may surpass my Tight Metal as my main sound.



It's a great pedal. Super mean and raauugh. 

From the video's I've seen of the TM, it's a different flavor. The TM is more scooped and cutting. The Theta has more midrange and less high end.


----------



## DudeManBrother

mnemonic said:


> Got a new speaker for my recently-acquired 1x15 bass cab. Turns out replacing speakers in a bass cab is way more involved than in a guitar cab, since you need to make sure the internal volume of the box is the right size for the driver, and you need to tune the port for the desired response.
> 
> Plugged some data into WinISD and the Eminence Kappa 15LFA seemed to be a good fit, so that’s what I got:
> 
> View attachment 66400
> 
> 
> Much clearer now, with lots of clean bottom end. The old speaker has some pretty bad coil rub so it was kinda buzzy and distorted sounding.
> 
> Speaking of, does anyone know anything about this speaker? Celestion G15Z-200. I can’t really find any info online.
> 
> View attachment 66401


I couldn’t find any info on the GZ; but when I went to their website to see if they had a glossary for their letters; I stumbled upon this little piece of potential awesome:


Built in crossover, FRFR 200w modeler speaker! Added to my short list for gear to try out when available.


----------



## ATRguitar91

@HeHasTheJazzHands That's exactly what I'm looking for. It was a toss up between it and the G3 and I found this Theta for less than I see G3s going for.

And with the Theta you get dual channels and the built in gate which is great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands That's exactly what I'm looking for. It was a toss up between it and the G3 and I found this Theta for less than I see G3s going for.
> 
> And with the Theta you get dual channels and the built in gate which is great.



The dual channels are a bit of a bitch to handle. You have to turn the Distort channel off then switch to the Preamp channel. So it's some tap-dancing alone to access the 2 channels. 

I ended up just using the Preamp as a pre-EQ to tighten things up or a gain boost.


----------



## PrestoDone

I need a mesa boogie jp 2c in my life...


----------



## mnemonic

DudeManBrother said:


> I couldn’t find any info on the GZ; but when I went to their website to see if they had a glossary for their letters; I stumbled upon this little piece of potential awesome:
> View attachment 66407
> 
> Built in crossover, FRFR 200w modeler speaker! Added to my short list for gear to try out when available.



I think there’s been a few forum posts on that one. Could be a cool solution for FRFR if it’s good. 

Though people may be disappointed if they think they can drop it into any guitar cab and get an FRFR sound.


----------



## shupe13

Went nuts and ordered the Headrush Gigboard and FRFR112 powered cab. Should be here Friday and my Strictly 7 build should be here in a week or so. I needed a fresh start, so out went most of my old.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm looking to replace my KRK Rokit 5 G1s with something a bit better (and one of these has a really bad hum - I think it's a bad capacitor); I'm leaning towards HS7s or Focal Alpha 65s. 

I'm also looking to size down my midi controller from a Novation Remote 37SL with either a pad controller (leaning toward a Livid Base 2) or a 25 key controller with decent integration with Reason (looking at a Nektar Impact LX25+).


----------



## Miek

tfw your new pickups shop

I'm a dominion minion


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got my AS-1 back. Super debating on if i wanna swap out the Fishmans for an EMG 57/66, 81/60, or 81x/60x set


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Go 85/60A.


----------



## celticelk

Seriously tempted by the new Eventide Rose delay, which looks to be basically a modded PCM-42 in a pedal - something I’ve wanted for years.


----------



## Curt

Fucked around and bought one of these instead, gonna throw a pearloid pickguard on it with some white Dimarzio Imperiums eventually, started tuning back to drop A#, so I no longer need anything with an extended scale, but I still need a 7 string in my life to keep all the chunk, and all my widdlys, also being desperate for a trem may have had a hand in this decision.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Go 85/60A.



Nah, not a fan of the 85 in the bridge.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, not a fan of the 85 in the bridge.


It's amazing in the bridge. The 81 sounds harsh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's amazing in the bridge. The 81 sounds harsh.



I like the harshness.  Im not a fan of the smoothness the 85 has. I prefer the tightness and attack of the 81. I tend to go for an aggressive sound.


----------



## Bearitone

I think I’m going to pick up a Wally+ looper from Hotone.

Seems to have all the functionality of my EHX 720 looper (except for the “reverse” effect which i never use) in a WAY smaller package


----------



## oniduder

oniduder said:


> i think next purchase is going to be a high "class" prostitute, an isp g rack or mesa dual rectifier, no particular order with the aforementioned



so got the g string, and a single rectifier, NAD soon,? no high end prostitute yet, but i'll link a video if she's cool with it

have a nice day!~


----------



## Miek

bought a set of blackwinters despite knowing nothing about them except they're super hype


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Going to be upgrading/customizing 10 guitars at once
About to order a plethora of pickup sets for all 10

Also need to buy a set of new pots for my Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 since the ones a tech put in were differently sized thus making them incompatible with the knobs.

I need to put a gold knob on my Jericho Elite 7 since it came with a black one instead of the one pictured on the site

Will probably use the black knob from the Jericho to put on my GOC Valkyrie 2 265 since it came with a cherry wood knob which seems totally out of place on that guitar

Probably going to move the prototype Guitarmory set out of the Jericho and into any other guitar so I can use one of the 10 sets I get to have gold bolts/screws and get back towards the gold and white and minimal black look it had when there were the gold and black yin/yang-style DiMarzio Titans in it.

More distant...
Looking at getting a semi-custom made of the new Vega model from Dark Matter Instruments if the headless from another company I have on it's way turns out to my liking. I'm not sure I'm into headless guitars just yet so I'm waiting on my first one to arrive before I do anything stupid.


----------



## Bearitone

LeviathanKiller said:


> Going to be upgrading/customizing 10 guitars at once
> About to order a plethora of pickup sets for all 10
> 
> Also need to buy a set of new pots for my Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 since the ones a tech put in were differently sized thus making them incompatible with the knobs.
> 
> I need to put a gold knob on my Jericho Elite 7 since it came with a black one instead of the one pictured on the site
> 
> Will probably use the black knob from the Jericho to put on my GOC Valkyrie 2 265 since it came with a cherry wood knob which seems totally out of place on that guitar
> 
> Probably going to move the prototype Guitarmory set out of the Jericho and into any other guitar so I can use one of the 10 sets I get to have gold bolts/screws and get back towards the gold and white and minimal black look it had when there were the gold and black yin/yang-style DiMarzio Titans in it.
> 
> More distant...
> Looking at getting a semi-custom made of the new Vega model from Dark Matter Instruments if the headless from another company I have on it's way turns out to my liking. I'm not sure I'm into headless guitars just yet so I'm waiting on my first one to arrive before I do anything stupid.



My lord. 
Just curious why upgrade all 10 at once? Like are they actually upgrades or are you just looking to try a buttload of different pickups in one go?


----------



## sirbuh

I guess I am a Fender's man: Fender Jimmy Page Telecaster ( White Blonde )


----------



## ATRguitar91

My Theta arrived today and I am impressed. Really tight, articulate sound. It's definitely that dryer tone I was looking for, but it can fatten up quick if you want. Tons of clarity, and the built in Decimator is amazing.

I've only gotten to mess around with it a bit but the active EQ is crazy responsive. I just dialed in a high gain sound I liked, but I imagine this pedal is crazy versatile once you dig into it.

Out of all the preamp pedals I've tried, the Theta might be the most amp like in terms of it's feel and how it responds to your playing. 

My only gripes, which are minor, are the proprietary power supply needed and the fact that it doesn't seem to have as much volume on tap as my other pedals.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> My Theta arrived today and I am impressed. Really tight, articulate sound. It's definitely that dryer tone I was looking for, but it can fatten up quick if you want. Tons of clarity, and the built in Decimator is amazing.
> 
> I've only gotten to mess around with it a bit but the active EQ is crazy responsive. I just dialed in a high gain sound I liked, but I imagine this pedal is crazy versatile once you dig into it.
> 
> Out of all the preamp pedals I've tried, the Theta might be the most amp like in terms of it's feel and how it responds to your playing.
> 
> My only gripes, which are minor, are the proprietary power supply needed and the fact that it doesn't seem to have as much volume on tap as my other pedals.


Is the gain structure more smooth or more gritty/crunchy? What amps would you compare it too?


----------



## Miek

gonna slam some dominions in my rgr652ahfb and some blackwinters in my uhhhhhhhhhh rgr620dx or whatever I should call it


----------



## Bearitone

Got a Randall RGOD on the way from guitar center used (hopefully this one doesn’t go missing).

I don’t know how i slept on this one. 2 channel high-gain preamp pedal from Randall (possibly designed by fortin?) that can be found for under $120 used? Count me in


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about ditching the mesa f100 and grabbing a rivera knucklehead.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> thinking about ditching the mesa f100 and grabbing a rivera knucklehead.


I like this idea


----------



## TedintheShed

Am amp...becasue I don't have one lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> I like this idea


it's funny because I booted up the f100 and started trying random eq configurations to see if I could get a tone I like. I tried some mark esque settings on the crunch channel instead of the contour channel (ie all the treble, no mids or bass) and the amp came to life. It's actually giving my mark a run for it's money with the tone right now


----------



## rokket2005

KnightBrolaire said:


> thinking about ditching the mesa f100 and grabbing a rivera knucklehead.


Do you live in mpls? I have a k-tre combo you can try out if you want.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rokket2005 said:


> Do you live in mpls? I have a k-tre combo you can try out if you want.


yeah I'm in the mpls area


----------



## mnemonic

ATRguitar91 said:


> My Theta arrived today and I am impressed. Really tight, articulate sound. It's definitely that dryer tone I was looking for, but it can fatten up quick if you want. Tons of clarity, and the built in Decimator is amazing.
> 
> I've only gotten to mess around with it a bit but the active EQ is crazy responsive. I just dialed in a high gain sound I liked, but I imagine this pedal is crazy versatile once you dig into it.
> 
> Out of all the preamp pedals I've tried, the Theta might be the most amp like in terms of it's feel and how it responds to your playing.
> 
> My only gripes, which are minor, are the proprietary power supply needed and the fact that it doesn't seem to have as much volume on tap as my other pedals.



The power supply makes more sense when you consider that ISP still acts like it’s the 1990’s (as evidenced by their web presence and their preamps essentially being like floorboard versions of old Rocktron rack preamps). A lot of stuff was powered by 9vac back then. 

It is a little annoying though since they use regulators inside the pedal to get +-15v power, which you can do pretty easily these days with a charge pump and 9 volts dc power supply.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Is the gain structure more smooth or more gritty/crunchy? What amps would you compare it too?


I'd say it's more smooth than crunchy. Not like the 5150s or Rectos I've encountered. I've never used a Mark amp aside from the models in the Axe, but it reminds me a lot of that kind of tone. Maybe a bot like an Engl without all the compression.


----------



## Mprinsje

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, not a fan of the 85 in the bridge.



85 in bridge position is very good but you can't really go wrong with the 81. in my experience you've got to put in a lot of effort to make that sound bad.


----------



## Mprinsje

In other news, just reached a deal to buy an old Kramer 450g. You know, aluminium neck and all. Gonna pick it up tomorrow. Very excited!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mprinsje said:


> 85 in bridge position is very good but you can't really go wrong with the 81. in my experience you've got to put in a lot of effort to make that sound bad.



Yeah I tested quite a few EMGs. The 81, 81x, 85, 60, Hetset, etc... Always went back to the 81 or 81X. Only one I really haven't tried is the 57.


----------



## Catalyst Collide

If I could find one of these I'd buy it in a minute - was my first real guitar and would love it back to hang on the wall. It's ridiculous I know, but it was the 80s and I'm sentimental about it.

Realistically though, waiting for someone to get back to me on a 70s Ampeg V4 head and then I'll need to source a decent cabinet for it.


----------



## Bearitone

Catalyst Collide said:


> View attachment 66528
> 
> If I could find one of these I'd buy it in a minute - was my first real guitar and would love it back to hang on the wall. It's ridiculous I know, but it was the 80s and I'm sentimental about it.
> 
> Realistically though, waiting for someone to get back to me on a 70s Ampeg V4 head and then I'll need to source a decent cabinet for it.


Wtf is that?


----------



## Catalyst Collide

Bearitone said:


> Wtf is that?



haha That's an Aria Pro II ZZ Deluxe from the late 80s with an oh so sweet red and black zebra paint job (stock). Made in Japan (Matsumoku Factory) and 100% the wrong first guitar for a 15 year old kid. But it was mine and totally ridiculous. I'd like another one to hang on the wall and have a good chuckle.


----------



## oneblackened

Guys I think I need a KSR Juno 100 now. Holy fuck, what an AMP.


----------



## Curt

Y


LeviathanKiller said:


> Going to be upgrading/customizing 10 guitars at once
> About to order a plethora of pickup sets for all 10
> 
> Also need to buy a set of new pots for my Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid PT-7 since the ones a tech put in were differently sized thus making them incompatible with the knobs.
> 
> I need to put a gold knob on my Jericho Elite 7 since it came with a black one instead of the one pictured on the site
> 
> Will probably use the black knob from the Jericho to put on my GOC Valkyrie 2 265 since it came with a cherry wood knob which seems totally out of place on that guitar
> 
> Probably going to move the prototype Guitarmory set out of the Jericho and into any other guitar so I can use one of the 10 sets I get to have gold bolts/screws and get back towards the gold and white and minimal black look it had when there were the gold and black yin/yang-style DiMarzio Titans in it.
> 
> More distant...
> Looking at getting a semi-custom made of the new Vega model from Dark Matter Instruments if the headless from another company I have on it's way turns out to my liking. I'm not sure I'm into headless guitars just yet so I'm waiting on my first one to arrive before I do anything stupid.


You have a GOC? How is it?


----------



## technomancer

oneblackened said:


> Guys I think I need a KSR Juno 100 now. Holy fuck, what an AMP.



I've been saying that since last year but have so far managed to resist


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Miss my Sustainiac. So I impulse bought a Digitech Freqout.  Got it for half off.

Also, it took a fucking week, but GC finally shipped out my LTD FX.


----------



## Catalyst Collide

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Miss my Sustainiac. So I impulse bought a Digitech Freqout.  Got it for half off.



That Digitech Frequout is a great pedal - love mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Catalyst Collide said:


> That Digitech Frequout is a great pedal - love mine.


Awesome.  I rarely used my Sustainiac for.. actual sustain.  Just Type O Negative-style feedback.


----------



## mogar

I was thinking of going with a Mooer Preamp Live for a pedalboard setup, but I think i may go with a KSR Ceres pedal instead.


----------



## rokket2005

I put in a preorder for the Ceres as soon as an actual clip went up on their facebook. Maybe the ormsby i bought will show up around the same time.


----------



## Jake

Wow it's been a minute since I've been in here huh? 

This should come as no shock to any of you but I bought another MIJ RGA so that I can play two RGA321's live now 

Both colors of 321 finally obtained though. NGD this week I suppose.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mprinsje said:


> 85 in bridge position is very good but you can't really go wrong with the 81. in my experience you've got to put in a lot of effort to make that sound bad.


I think they sound bad because most people use the 81 @ 9v, which is a tight pickup, in front of a tight amp with an ibanez tube screamer and speakers that aren't particularly loose.

So apparently it is quite easy to make them sound bad, because most people do.


----------



## Mprinsje

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they sound bad because most people use the 81 @ 9v, which is a tight pickup, in front of a tight amp with an ibanez tube screamer and speakers that aren't particularly loose.
> 
> So apparently it is quite easy to make them sound bad, because most people do.



Well that's what i'd use it for, i really like the 81 for that ultra-tightness. So it sounding bad is just in the eyes (ears?) of the beholder.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they sound bad because most people use the 81 @ 9v, which is a tight pickup, in front of a tight amp with an ibanez tube screamer and speakers that aren't particularly loose.
> 
> So apparently it is quite easy to make them sound bad, because most people do.



It is. A lot of people use EMGs using the same settings you would with your standard passive. Biiiig mistake. 

Also, I always felt the 81 paired much better with the Boss SD-1 over the Tubescreamer. The TS is an all-midrange sledgehammer that can work well for passives, but I feel like there's something about the SD-1 that meshes well with EMGs. Robb Flynn and Zakk Wylde were onto something.



Mprinsje said:


> Well that's what i'd use it for, i really like the 81 for that ultra-tightness. So it sounding bad is just in the eyes (ears?) of the beholder.



I get what he means. He't not saying it's a bad pickup, but a lot of people use the 81 wrong. Running the pickup into an already-tight amp, boosted with compressors and Tubescreamers to make a sound that's extremely artificial.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Rather use an 85 at boosted voltage. I can get slightly looser if need be, and boosted, it doesn't sound awful.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Already purchased... will be here next week.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Already purchased... will be here next week.


oooh that sparkle is sick


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thanks, man. It wasn't an easy decision between this, the tide-pool Player, and the natural finish ASAT but every time I came back to this one, it kept taking my breath away. Fingers crossed that it was the right choice. Hopefully NGD thread coming soon.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Mark IV and an Orange cab for $700, surely there's a catch, right?


----------



## USMarine75

Just grabbed a killer deal on a CKK Scream. For those that haven’t heard of them... CKK is a sub-brand of Sinvertek, a Chinese company. They make some pretty high end “boutique” quality stuff... kind of reminiscent of VFE stuff. They don’t have a US dealer so you have to find the from overseas sellers like Geartree or used. They are really well priced at around 90 USD.

I already have their Anka and Flaming Lips, which are awesome high gain pedals and I have a Sinvertek 5.0 that is an amazing do-it-all pedal (check out the demos by Ola and Pete Thorn!).

Anyways, the Scream is their take on a modded TS. It has 3 modes - standard TS with mid hump, transparent TS, and a TS with higher gain. Also has a distortion switch which kicks it up a notch (maybe diode clipping?).


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> Mark IV and an Orange cab for $700, surely there's a catch, right?


Someone grabbed it before I could even make an offer. I appreciate that hustle.


----------



## Bearitone

Bearitone said:


> Got a Randall RGOD on the way from guitar center used (hopefully this one doesn’t go missing).
> 
> I don’t know how i slept on this one. 2 channel high-gain preamp pedal from Randall (possibly designed by fortin?) that can be found for under $120 used? Count me in



Got it! It’s not really two channels (just two master volumes and two master gains) but it’s awesome. Really just rips hard. Totally worth it especially used.


----------



## narad

Aw shit, what do we have here?


----------



## mnemonic

Gf got me an MT2w yesterday, I’ve only played around with it for like 30 minutes last night though. 

Custom mode is cool, still very much metalzone, but more refined and clearer.


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> Aw shit, what do we have here?



ooh, a coaster


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> ooh, a coaster



Just a little bummed I bought a Waza series pedal but only got a standard series coaster :-/


----------



## prlgmnr

The waza coaster is exactly the same except for smelling slightly different.


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> The waza coaster is exactly the same except for smelling slightly different.



Well it'd be switchable between new smell and classic smell.

Man, feeling otaku seeing Eva gear at the shop today:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After I sell off some gear, I'm thinking about getting an LTD EX-400 in olympic white. Just so I could put a "YEET FUK" sticker on it.


----------



## Vyn

narad said:


> Well it'd be switchable between new smell and classic smell.
> 
> Man, feeling otaku seeing Eva gear at the shop today:



I don't even play bass anymore let alone own any gear and I still want that Darkglass pedal.


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> I don't even play bass anymore let alone own any gear and I still want that Darkglass pedal.



I regret not buying it. It'd probably get far more use from me than the MT-2w. But they get some minus points for not having the eyeballs be the LED lights. The wurm knows what's up:






Also a shame it sits right next to the deluxe alpha-omega with the graphic EQ for similar prices.


----------



## gunch

trigger pulled boys


----------



## oniduder

gunch said:


> trigger pulled boys



sorry is this some china rip? i can't tell, no offense to the real builder


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oniduder said:


> sorry is this some china rip? i can't tell, no offense to the real builder


yup, chinese skerveten copy. they also do strandberg copies.


----------



## oniduder

above use arrow thingy

yeah i found them on reverb and ebay shortly after, 

i bet they're alright, i did write some guy making the abasi clone, the neck was literally about an inch thick, 21mm or something, unless he was speking of width, but i don't know, musoo guitars i'd dodge, never heard of this guy but seems legit i hope!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Put a deposit down for a KSE Ceres preamp. Told myself that was gonna be my last purchase for awhile.

...

Not 3 hours later an LTD M-207 popped up on Musicgoround for $150. The old Korean-made Floyd Rose version. In fucking blue.

Broke that promise quite quickly.

If this guitar works out, I'm thinking about loading it with either a set of EMG 81-7XH/60-7XH pickups, or finally giving BKP a try. Either the Painkiller, Cold Sweat, C-Hawk, or Rebel Yell in the bridge, and Cold Sweat neck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a blades sorcerer pickup to test.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> got a blades sorcerer pickup to test.



Blades as in Billy Blades? Do the world a favor and never give him money again


----------



## USMarine75

Because sometimes you need a pink MIK strat with flamed maple neck in your life...

For anyone familiar with Samick and their acquiring of Valley Arts parts after the fire... I'm curious to see how and why this has a flame maple neck, since Samick guitars only came with rock maple.















[If all is well, this will have a set of Fishman Greg Koch SSS pickups in it soon!]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Blades as in Billy Blades? Do the world a favor and never give him money again


i bought a used one, so no money is going to billy.


----------



## TedintheShed

I have amp paralysis. I keep capitulating between Revv, Invective, Bogner, Diezel and now the Savage Mk II


----------



## ThePIGI King

Told myself a PC for recording...but...NGD in a few days.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seems like a decent fellow.

http://www.billy-blades.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> Seems like a decent fellow.
> 
> http://www.billy-blades.com



I remember seeing him on the Marshall Forums back in the early - mid 2010s. 

That's probably only the third time I've seen someone get banned there. 

Also someone bought one of his first amp prototypes from there and was afraid that it would be a fire hazard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember seeing him on the Marshall Forums back in the early - mid 2010s.
> 
> That's probably only the third time I've seen someone get banned there.
> 
> Also someone bought one of his first amp prototypes from there and was afraid that it would be a fire hazard.


It links to a hair stylist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It links to a hair stylist.



Well shit.  I didn't wanna bother clicking the link and have my eyes assaulted by his unique form of english.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So zzounds gave me the option for a 6 month payment plan, so i got a Crybaby 535q Mini coming tomorrow


----------



## buriedoutback

just ordered a boss tu3 to replace my busted-ass glitchy planet waves tuner pedal (broken latch and signal cuts out). my co-guitarist did the exact same thing a few months back. Fuck planet waves tuner pedals.


----------



## TedintheShed

I was going to go Rags, but the Pigs won out...


----------



## Miek

narad said:


> Well it'd be switchable between new smell and classic smell.
> 
> Man, feeling otaku seeing Eva gear at the shop today:


I would genuinely buy both of these


----------



## sezna

TedintheShed said:


> I have amp paralysis. I keep capitulating between Revv, Invective, Bogner, Diezel and now the Savage Mk II


Sounds like you don’t really know what kind of amp you want, lol. Those are pretty different.

Here’s some help: are you a youtuber who gets Revv for free? No? then skip Revv

Are you EU and will you get ripped a new one for importing american stuff? if yes, skip invective and bogner. Are you American? if yes, skip Diezel and Engl.

Want the invective? get a used 6505+. lol

*edited because i thought uberschall sounded really german but it isnt


----------



## TedintheShed

sezna said:


> Sounds like you don’t really know what kind of amp you want, lol. Those are pretty different.
> 
> Here’s some help: are you a youtuber who gets Revv for free? No? then skip Revv
> 
> Are you EU and will you get ripped a new one for importing american stuff? if yes, skip invective. Are you American? if yes, skip Diezel, Bogner, and Engl.
> 
> Want the invective? get a used 6505+. lol



Bogner is made in California.


----------



## narad

TedintheShed said:


> Bogner is made in California.



It's just Reinhold that is from another country/planet.


----------



## sezna

TedintheShed said:


> Bogner is made in California.


whooooooops


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sezna said:


> Sounds like you don’t really know what kind of amp you want, lol. Those are pretty different.
> 
> Here’s some help: are you a youtuber who gets Revv for free? No? then skip Revv
> 
> Are you EU and will you get ripped a new one for importing american stuff? if yes, skip invective. Are you American? if yes, skip Diezel, Bogner, and Engl.
> 
> Want the invective? get a used 6505+. lol


Some decent points, but I'd really nail down what sort of amp you want. Modded Marshall? Modern high gain? Etc. once you get this figured out, then look at amps in that ballpark tone wise, and go from there.


----------



## sezna

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Some decent points, but I'd really nail down what sort of amp you want. Modded Marshall? Modern high gain? Etc. once you get this figured out, then look at amps in that ballpark tone wise, and go from there.


A lot of my post there was sarcastic, but I was serious about those being seriously different amps. I’d agree with you here, decide on a tone you want with your next amp instead of just finding sick amps in general. Diezel is a really unique tone that many don’t jive with, but many love. Revv is modern ultra tight, invective is more american 6505/5150 family style gain, bogner is marshall style...etc. What styles do you play and who do you like tone wise, @TedintheShed ?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sezna said:


> A lot of my post there was sarcastic, but I was serious about those being seriously different amps. I’d agree with you here, decide on a tone you want with your next amp instead of just finding sick amps in general. Diezel is a really unique tone that many don’t jive with, but many love. Revv is modern ultra tight, invective is more american 6505/5150 family style gain, bogner is marshall style...etc. What styles do you play and who do you like tone wise, @TedintheShed ?


Frankly, I thought the demos for the Diezel amps and preamp pedals sound kinda... awful. Not for me. There are just a few areas of the tonal spectrum that those amps cover that just spoil the rest of the tone for me.


----------



## Xaeldaren

The specs are right and the price is right; I'm just hoping the indo QC is right! My first Ibanez was a prestige, so I'm hoping this doesn't feel like too much of a downgrade.


----------



## TedintheShed

sezna said:


> A lot of my post there was sarcastic, but I was serious about those being seriously different amps. I’d agree with you here, decide on a tone you want with your next amp instead of just finding sick amps in general. Diezel is a really unique tone that many don’t jive with, but many love. Revv is modern ultra tight, invective is more american 6505/5150 family style gain, bogner is marshall style...etc. What styles do you play and who do you like tone wise, @TedintheShed ?



I like a lot of stuff. Hell, I'm listening to bluegrass as I type this.

Favorite tones are James Hetfield, Adam Jones, KSE (My Curse), Slipknot and Dimebag. I grew up on thrash, (I'm 52) but some of the early tones are too thin. Physical disability (neuropathy) prevents me from soloing, so I play mainly rhytmn. When palm muting, I like to feel it hit my chest.

I came to the conclusion that I probably don't want amp like a Revv- while I love to listen to more modern stuff I doubt if I'd ever play it.

And thanks for helping.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I just bought the greatest piece of guitar gear known to man. I'm waiting for it to arrive. You're all totes jealous but hey...I'm a grown man and I do grown man shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What, no Waza Craft Metal Zone?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I just bought the greatest piece of guitar gear known to man. I'm waiting for it to arrive. You're all totes jealous but hey...I'm a grown man and I do grown man shit.


Dude, this is honestly one of the better and most versatile distortions, don't believe the hate meme.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

More than likely the Friedman JJ Jr.

I really want this but I have also been looking at a Kemper for a long time. I really like the tones from this JJ but it is a toss up as of now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I just bought the greatest piece of guitar gear known to man. I'm waiting for it to arrive. You're all totes jealous but hey...I'm a grown man and I do grown man shit.


the mt2 is good and has always been a good pedal, it's just people like to hate on it because it's finicky with the mid frequencies.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What, no Waza Craft Metal Zone?





The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Dude, this is honestly one of the better and most versatile distortions, don't believe the hate meme.





KnightBrolaire said:


> the mt2 is good and has always been a good pedal, it's just people like to hate on it because it's finicky with the mid frequencies.




I don't think in the entire time I've played guitar that I've ever owned one of these pedals. I saw one for 20 bucks and figured I'd see what all the fuss is about. I also hear putting it in the FX loop is what does the trick. I figure it's something cheap to play with while I wait to get my boost pedal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't think in the entire time I've played guitar that I've ever owned one of these pedals. I saw one for 20 bucks and figured I'd see what all the fuss is about. I also hear putting it in the FX loop is what does the trick. I figure it's something cheap to play with while I wait to get my boost pedal


it depends on the amp, some work fine with it up front, some work wayyy better with it in the fx loop. it works relatively well as a boost too. that's how kirk from crowbar/down has used it for years


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


> it depends on the amp, some work fine with it up front, some work wayyy better with it in the fx loop. it works relatively well as a boost too. that's how kirk from crowbar/down has used it for years


 
Yeah I'm doing industrial type stuff so some buzzsaw kinda tone works at times. We'll see how I get on with it. I like my sound now..although I could use a touch more gain. We'll see what I get outta this thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's the Kirk Windstein rig. Metal Zone boosting a Randall head. Have the EQs at 12:00, volume max, and a hair of distortion


----------



## mnemonic

MT2 is surprisingly versatile, if you want to use it as a distortion pedal, it’s best used with a clean channel that doesn’t have a bright cap (box of bees otherwise). 

Also works cool as a boost into a dirty channel, if you’re into that Cannibal Corpse kinda sound. 

Waza MT2 is cool, the custom mode is very improved, many of the MT2’s original faults are fixed, but it’s still an MT2.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's the Kirk Windstein rig. Metal Zone boosting a Randall head. Have the EQs at 12:00, volume max, and a hair of distortion



That's pretty much what I'm doing. MT2 into a Randall. We'll see how it goes



mnemonic said:


> MT2 is surprisingly versatile, if you want to use it as a distortion pedal, it’s best used with a clean channel that doesn’t have a bright cap (box of bees otherwise).
> 
> Also works cool as a boost into a dirty channel, if you’re into that Cannibal Corpse kinda sound.
> 
> Waza MT2 is cool, the custom mode is very improved, many of the MT2’s original faults are fixed, but it’s still an MT2.



I thought about getting the Wazazone..but I figured I'd try the original. It was only 20 bucks and unless it's great I probably just have it as something to play with. I'm not all that certain I'll stick with it at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> MT2 is surprisingly versatile, if you want to use it as a distortion pedal, it’s best used with a clean channel that doesn’t have a bright cap (box of bees otherwise).
> 
> Also works cool as a boost into a dirty channel, if you’re into that Cannibal Corpse kinda sound.
> 
> Waza MT2 is cool, the custom mode is very improved, many of the MT2’s original faults are fixed, but it’s still an MT2.


from the clips i've heard i don't hear a big enough difference to warrant the extra cost over a regular mt2.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's pretty much what I'm doing. MT2 into a Randall. We'll see how it goes



Before I even learned about boosting amps, I had the RX35DM and felt it lacked the gain. I one time got curious and pushed the front end of the dirt channel with a Boss DS-1 I had lying around (Level max, gain super low, tone at like 2:00 maybe?) and was like... holy shit why have I never heard of this before?  So yeah, boosting a Randall RX series would be killer.


----------



## VforVendetta00

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup, chinese skerveten copy. they also do strandberg copies.



i bought one last year, damn good guitar for the price, i got a strandberg copy, had a bad trussrod when i got it so they sent me a whole new neck with all the hardware on it and even a pack of strings, i will definitely buy another one from them if they make a 7 string strandberg copy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

VforVendetta00 said:


> ...


Lobo? Awesome.


----------



## Bearitone

Anyone actually buy and try a Meris Enzo yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not particularly interested as I think it's too compressed in the one or two demos I could find, but you guys might be interested in the Joyo Uzi.


----------



## stevexc

Took care of some shit financially so I should be good to start buying gear again. Gonna build a GuitarPCB Sunn T pedal - as you can guess, it emulates a Sunn Model T preamp.


----------



## Vyn

Xaeldaren said:


> The specs are right and the price is right; I'm just hoping the indo QC is right! My first Ibanez was a prestige, so I'm hoping this doesn't feel like too much of a downgrade.



I played this at my local today. Was actually surprised by how well it played. It looks so much better in person as well, Ibanez haven't done themselves any favours with the stock photos this year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought an AMT R1


----------



## Xaeldaren

Vyn said:


> I played this at my local today. Was actually surprised by how well it played. It looks so much better in person as well, Ibanez haven't done themselves any favours with the stock photos this year.



Cheers for the heads up! That's reassuring as nowhere in my country will have this in stock, and I'll need to order online.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Already purchased... will be here next week.








Cousins...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EMG 81-7h/60-7h set for my M207.

...and some blue self-adhesive vinyl.


----------



## Soya

Took a chance and ordered a Majesty pedal from Tomasz at Longamp, Mesa mark 4 inspired drive pedal.


----------



## Curt

Will have offset dots and black hardware instead, but the Luthier did the initial mockup before I mentioned those things. This is what amounts to my dream modern singlecut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Amazon has the M-Audio EX-P for only $22 bones right now, so fuck it, gave me a reason to get a 2nd expression pedal for my Helix, since I've read it's one of the few compatible expression pedals.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I hope to be owning a late model Prestige RG within 12 hours.


----------



## Mathemagician

Locking tuners, straplocks, and a new flight case for my New Kevin Bond Jackson. 

Stupid Jackson thread giving me gas. 

I need to stay off this forum. Every damn time I browse....


----------



## Ericjutsu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Amazon has the M-Audio EX-P for only $22 bones right now, so fuck it, gave me a reason to get a 2nd expression pedal for my Helix, since I've read it's one of the few compatible expression pedals.


Nice! thanks for sharing. I just ordered one too. Used my points on my card and only paid like 8 bucks for the pedal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The906 said:


> I hope to be owning a late model Prestige RG within 12 hours.



29 years, 3rd MIJ RG. Oh I, aaayeeaaayyyaaahh, will always lo-oooo-oove you-oouoUOUOUOUooooo.....






Unexpected opportunity couldn't miss. So I gotter. Mint 2018, PO swapped for Tone Zone and Air Norton. That Ibanez multitool is in the case too, not sure if that is original to the Prestige purchase these days but cool....


----------



## Smoked Porter

Had to sell my Kemper, so I'm having to slowly rebuild a rig now that'll match its versatility and apartment-friendliness, and get close enough in tone for me to be happy. I'll be brushing up on my tapdancing skills I guess.  Got an AMT M2 and R2 already, and just ordered this. Hopefully it'll help ease my pain. A reverb or delay will probably be next on the list.


----------



## Bearitone

You’ll dig the R2, just don’t use the built in cab sim lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Exactly. To both 

The R2 definitely has that Recto flavor. Thick, chunky, growly. Just not as fizzy or scooped which i really like. The cab sims an old school analog lowpass EQ, so don't expect anything fancy. Just go straight into impulses.


----------



## ATRguitar91

@Smoked Porter why get the C.A.B. when you can run the R2 straight into an interface if you want to use IRs? You can use a pedal power amp if you want to drive a cab too and it'll be apartment levels.


----------



## Smoked Porter

@ATRguitar91 It will be for jamming with my buds too, not just for in my apartment. I already have a powered speaker, and didn't want to have to get a cab and power amp, for now anyway. Plus I like being able to play I tethered from the computer if I want.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Bearitone said:


> You’ll dig the R2, just don’t use the built in cab sim lol





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Exactly. To both
> 
> The R2 definitely has that Recto flavor. Thick, chunky, growly. Just not as fizzy or scooped which i really like. The cab sims an old school analog lowpass EQ, so don't expect anything fancy. Just go straight into impulses.



Yeah, I've been running it into free redwirez IRs on my laptop and really dig them both. I did try the cab sim out just out of curiosity, and yeah, no bueno.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I agree there. I like the ability to just plug in and go when I just wanna jam by myself. Not needing to load up a bunch of programs


----------



## Shask

ATRguitar91 said:


> @Smoked Porter why get the C.A.B. when you can run the R2 straight into an interface if you want to use IRs? You can use a pedal power amp if you want to drive a cab too and it'll be apartment levels.


The Mooer Radar is another nice little cheap unit for this also.


----------



## rexbinary

I just pulled the trigger on a used 5153 50w 6L6 off of Guitar Center's website. It's the newer one with the concentric knobs in excellent condition. I wasn't expecting to find the new revision used, and at a good price. Now I can directly compare the 50w 6L6 with my 50w EL34. I plan on just keeping the winner, but we all know what will really happen right?


Spoiler



I'll end up keeping BOTH!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Super fucking on and off with getting either an LTD SC-608B or an Agile 828 or 830 of sorts.


----------



## Seabeast2000

rexbinary said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a used 5153 50w 6L6 off of Guitar Center's website. It's the newer one with the concentric knobs in excellent condition. I wasn't expecting to find the new revision used, and at a good price. Now I can directly compare the 50w 6L6 with my 50w EL34. I plan on just keeping the winner, but we all know what will really happen right?


Good on ya broseph. I have the EL34 and put the 6L6 50 head or one of the combos on my radar. Would love to have both for fun and earnest distorted tone wealth.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Next thing for me is a new cab. Either a Mesa 412 or the Marshall MF280 more than likely.

Oddly enough I played a gig with a random Marshall cab. It was a small cab with a weird material covering it. For the gig it sounded great....I later found out it was one of those Marshall MG120 cabs with the carbon fiber coverings. I was super shocked. I honestly wouldn't mind grabbing one of those just to hear it in an isolated setting


----------



## rexbinary

rexbinary said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a used 5153 50w 6L6 off of Guitar Center's website. It's the newer one with the concentric knobs in excellent condition. I wasn't expecting to find the new revision used, and at a good price. Now I can directly compare the 50w 6L6 with my 50w EL34. I plan on just keeping the winner, but we all know what will really happen right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end up keeping BOTH!



Classic Guitar Center crap. I go to pick up my amp and it's the old model without the concentric pots. Luckily I had printed the original listing and showed them that the picture clearly indicated it was the 2.0 model with concentric pots. I got a refund. Then when I got home I realized they didn't refund back the cost of shipping. I view all this as my fault though as I know better then to do any business with Guitar Center yet I keep going back.


----------



## Drew

Likely either a new delay, I've been having some issues with my Timeline X4, or one of those Mesa multi-head switchers so I can run my Roadster and Mark-V into the same 4x12. Or, possibly, both.


----------



## broangiel

rexbinary said:


> Classic Guitar Center crap. I go to pick up my amp and it's the old model without the concentric pots. Luckily I had printed the original listing and showed them that the picture clearly indicated it was the 2.0 model with concentric pots. I got a refund. Then when I got home I realized they didn't refund back the cost of shipping. I view all this as my fault though as I know better then to do any business with Guitar Center yet I keep going back.



I think that’s pretty standard for GC. I ordered a used guitar listed as Excellent Condition and with a hard shell case. It arrived with gashes down to the wood, rust on every metal component, and no case.

I returned it easily enough but shipping wasn’t refunded because “it was a service successfully rendered.” I argued I wouldn’t have invoked the service had the item been described properly, but I couldn’t get the manager to budge. I just haven’t shopped with them since.


----------



## narad




----------



## protest

broangiel said:


> I think that’s pretty standard for GC. I ordered a used guitar listed as Excellent Condition and with a hard shell case. It arrived with gashes down to the wood, rust on every metal component, and no case.
> 
> I returned it easily enough but shipping wasn’t refunded because “it was a service successfully rendered.” I argued I wouldn’t have invoked the service had the item been described properly, but I couldn’t get the manager to budge. I just haven’t shopped with them since.





rexbinary said:


> Classic Guitar Center crap. I go to pick up my amp and it's the old model without the concentric pots. Luckily I had printed the original listing and showed them that the picture clearly indicated it was the 2.0 model with concentric pots. I got a refund. Then when I got home I realized they didn't refund back the cost of shipping. I view all this as my fault though as I know better then to do any business with Guitar Center yet I keep going back.



Call customer service. If there's ever been a screw up I've always gotten my shipping returned by my store.


----------



## cwhitey2

narad said:


>


This is about the only thing I GAS anymore.

Need the Graphics EQ though IMO


----------



## narad

cwhitey2 said:


> This is about the only thing I GAS anymore.
> 
> Need the Graphics EQ though IMO



Ah, my bad grabbing a random photo -- I bought the GEQ one ;-)


----------



## cwhitey2

narad said:


> Ah, my bad grabbing a random photo -- I bought the GEQ one ;-)


Heck yeah!!!


----------



## broangiel

protest said:


> Call customer service. If there's ever been a screw up I've always gotten my shipping returned by my store.


This was back in November or December so I may be out of luck. Good looking out though


----------



## narad

cwhitey2 said:


> Heck yeah!!!



I'm honestly not enthused so much by the clips on youtube, but mostly going off all the forum guys who swear by them even next to a ton of amps I do enjoy. All I can tell is it's definitely a unique sound, so I've been waiting for the right deal for like 2 years on one. First VHT/Fryette of any kind.


----------



## cwhitey2

narad said:


> I'm honestly not enthused so much by the clips on youtube, but mostly going off all the forum guys who swear by them even next to a ton of amps I do enjoy. All I can tell is it's definitely a unique sound, so I've been waiting for the right deal for like 2 years on one. First VHT/Fryette of any kind.



What style of music are you trying to play on it?

Also, what cab are you using?


----------



## narad

cwhitey2 said:


> What style of music are you trying to play on it?
> 
> Also, what cab are you using?



Metal-y stuff. Cab is a Mills with 2 V30s and 2 G12t-75s.


----------



## cwhitey2

narad said:


> Metal-y stuff. Cab is a Mills with 2 V30s and 2 G12t-75s.


Hmm...could be the speakers. Fryette stuff is usually picky when it comes to cabs, but I think the UL might be the pickiest 

I use Legends with my sig:x and it sounds fantastic. But I have a feeling I would hate it run through v30's


----------



## narad

cwhitey2 said:


> Hmm...could be the speakers. Fryette stuff is usually picky when it comes to cabs, but I think the UL might be the pickiest
> 
> I use Legends with my sig:x and it sounds fantastic. But I have a feeling I would hate it run through v30's



Ah sorry, I'm talking about youtube clips, not through my cab yet. This is what is your _next_ purchase, and I just wrapped up negotiations but don't have the amp in house yet (and too far to try it out).

But yea, actually dig the Sig-X clips a bit more to be honest, but letting the legion of rig-talk guys who slightly prefer the UL to justify the extra cost. As for the cab sound, later this month I'll be expanding my monitor setup with a sub for bass playing, and will get one of those two-notes CAB Ms / switch to more playing through monitors. So UL -> torpedo reload for loadbox -> cab M for impulse -> monitors. My attempt at making gearwhoring work in dense metro living.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I once heard the SigX is a Deliverance but with tons and tons more bells and whistles. How true is that? 

Also if all goes well, I'll be owning my first 8 string early next month


----------



## Bearitone

EDIT: reply to a few posts above ^^^

The GC near me has actually refunded me shipping for the last two fuck ups. The last one was just straight up dishonest though. I called the store (forgot what stage it was in) and asked if the amp functioned fully, and was told it did and it would tested again thoroughly before shipping to me. It arrived and literally only the volume knob on the first channel functioned. They just straight lied and wasted money shipping a broken amp.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

narad said:


> Ah sorry, I'm talking about youtube clips, not through my cab yet.  This is what is your _next_ purchase, and I just wrapped up negotiations but don't have the amp in house yet (and too far to try it out).
> 
> But yea, actually dig the Sig-X clips a bit more to be honest, but letting the legion of rig-talk guys who slightly prefer the UL to justify the extra cost. As for the cab sound, later this month I'll be expanding my monitor setup with a sub for bass playing, and will get one of those two-notes CAB Ms / switch to more playing through monitors. So UL -> torpedo reload for loadbox -> cab M for impulse -> monitors. My attempt at making gearwhoring work in dense metro living.



I love my UL to death. I kept an eye out for years to find a decent deal on one, but it was well worth the wait. It's my "desert island" amp


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I once heard the SigX is a Deliverance but with tons and tons more bells and whistles. How true is that?
> 
> Also if all goes well, I'll be owning my first 8 string early next month


You can get all Fryettes to sound close to one another, but not exactly the same. The sig:x was designed to literally be a signature amp for anyone. Each channel has a switch with 3 modes as well as a boost (2 gain knobs), more or less gain switch, and a 40 watt mode. I havent found anything the amp cannot do.


----------



## cwhitey2

@narad You shouldn't have any issues getting sweet tones with the setup you mentioned.


----------



## mnemonic

All this Ultralead talk is making me want one even more. Even though I’m sure I don’t need one. 

The other weekend I built a 4(ish) unit rack out of scrap wood I had in the garage, for my 2/50/2 and GP/DI to live in, as I was rearranging things. Been playing it a lot lately, some real good punch to be had. 

I still like to use a boost with it though for metal tones (as I do with everything). Using my axe FX in the loop for eq, gate, and effects. I vaguely copied some of the GEQ settings I saw people using when I googled for Pittbulls, they work good! The ‘voicing’ switch on the power amp really brings the upper midrange bite, key to good metal tones. 




Now I need to think of something to go into the other half of that rack shelf


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm still kicking myself for not buying that sig x I found on craigslist for 1000$ last year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not buying that sig x I found on craigslist for 1000$ last year.



Still in the same boat. I kinda got turned off by VHT because I didn't dig the D120 model in the Fractal AX8. But after hearing that some of the Axe models missed the mark, I'm curious about trying them again.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Man I found a Sig X for $600 back when I had my D120 and passed thinking they must go cheap all the time. Haven’t seen another even close to that price since haha. Oh well, UL still gives me all the VHT flavor I need.


----------



## cwhitey2

Sadly, UL's are never cheap...i will acquire one some day. And the last time i said that i had my sig:x 2 weeks later.


----------



## narad

These days how does Fryette even sell amps with the Sig-X discontinued and the ULs being like $4k new? Supposedly there's a Sig-X 2 in the works, but in the meantime, no lunchbox versions, not really any channel switcher to compete in the $2-2.5k range.

At this point I've got enough amps that I don't have to think of versatility or even give the clean channel a second, so I can just (hopefully) appreciate the UL for it's UL-ness.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

narad said:


> These days how does Fryette even sell amps with the Sig-X discontinued and the ULs being like $4k new? Supposedly there's a Sig-X 2 in the works, but in the meantime, no lunchbox versions, not really any channel switcher to compete in the $2-2.5k range.
> 
> At this point I've got enough amps that I don't have to think of versatility or even give the clean channel a second, so I can just (hopefully) appreciate the UL for it's UL-ness.



Why the hell would anyone want a luncbox version? Fryettes are known for being tight and dry..I'd say headroom helps a lot there.

People buy those amps just like they buy Diezels and whatnot. If you can afford it, then you get one..if not..well..good luck on the used circuit. I'm all for that business model. Keeps everything balanced.


----------



## narad

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why the hell would anyone want a luncbox version? Fryettes are known for being tight and dry..I'd say headroom helps a lot there.



For amp companies that want to survive into 2020, bedroom > headroom.


----------



## rokket2005

If anyone wants a low wattage Fryette there's the GPDI. The problem that Fryette is having is that they completely shifted their focus. They make more powerstations than anything else at the moment. They cut basically all their amps aside from the aether and the memphis, neither of which I think they sell a ton of. Steve was working on the Sound City amps which I think they unveiled at like Namm 2016 or something, but it's such a small operation that everything is taking forever to get to market.


----------



## cwhitey2

To be fair guys, they are actually making amps in limited quantities. They just aren't making all models at the moment. I know the sig:x is essentially discontinued, i haven't heard any rumors of a version 2 other than random internet BS (would be awesome though).

I think Steve is happy where he is, at this moment in this business, but that's just my .


In all honesty, I wish I had money to have Steve personally build me a UL. 

Everyone ATM is all about Fortin builds...i could care less.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cwhitey2 said:


> ...i could care less.


so what you're saying is you care a little bit


----------



## narad

Fryette guys, this ad just popped up on a FB gear exchange. Let me know if you need a direct pointer. He doesn't have pics of the head up yet though, can't say if it's GEQ:


Fryette Ultralead and Cab and Fryette attenuator
$2,200
Temecula, CA
Brand new tubes and the amp has clean bill of health.
This amp freaking slays! Can has some scratches and so does the tolex on the head but nothing major. 
Small hole in front grill of the cab. Cab is missing plastic but to hold speaker insert but I have a replacement in the mail

Willing to negotiate and would rather do deal local but will ship the head if someone is interested.

$1800 for the head
$500 for the cab
$350 for the attenuator

Same $100 and buy them together.
Also have a Fryette attenuator if anyone is interested. Willing to make a great deal if you buy it all.

Took some of the pictures in a rush this morning hit me up if you want more!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Fryette guys, this ad just popped up on a FB gear exchange. Let me know if you need a direct pointer. He doesn't have pics of the head up yet though, can't say if it's GEQ:
> 
> 
> Fryette Ultralead and Cab and Fryette attenuator
> $2,200
> Temecula, CA
> Brand new tubes and the amp has clean bill of health.
> This amp freaking slays! Can has some scratches and so does the tolex on the head but nothing major.
> Small hole in front grill of the cab. Cab is missing plastic but to hold speaker insert but I have a replacement in the mail
> 
> Willing to negotiate and would rather do deal local but will ship the head if someone is interested.
> 
> $1800 for the head
> $500 for the cab
> $350 for the attenuator
> 
> Same $100 and buy them together.
> Also have a Fryette attenuator if anyone is interested. Willing to make a great deal if you buy it all.
> 
> Took some of the pictures in a rush this morning hit me up if you want more!


oooh baby, if that's a GEQ then that price is great, if not then BOOOOO, TO THE TRASH HEAP IT GOES


----------



## USMarine75

FWIW I A/B’d a UL GEQ vs a KSR Ares at Axe Palace for several hours and ended up going with the KSR. The UL was my dream amp but we were able to dial in the exact same tones. And this was same cab and guitar and flipping an A/B switch back and forth between with the two amps while playing. 

That said... I’ll prob still buy a UL down the road once I’m back living in a house.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW I A/B’d a UL GEQ vs a KSR Ares at Axe Palace for several hours and ended up going with the KSR. The UL was my dream amp but we were able to dial in the exact same tones. And this was same cab and guitar and flipping an A/B switch back and forth between with the two amps while playing.
> 
> That said... I’ll prob still buy a UL down the road once I’m back living in a house.



Duuude, I *just* paid for the UL like 12 hours ago, you're killing the dream! :'(

Seriously though, if it was at the Axe Palace I assume it was the the KT88 UL, but then I'm pretty surprised at them being exactly the same back-and-forth with 6L6s. The 6L6 UL gets a lot of flak online from guys who have tried both (not that it's a different amp, just when it's setup with those tubes).


----------



## cwhitey2

KnightBrolaire said:


> so what you're saying is you care a little bit



I just checked my pockets and I have no cares to give!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW I A/B’d a UL GEQ vs a KSR Ares at Axe Palace for several hours and ended up going with the KSR. The UL was my dream amp but we were able to dial in the exact same tones. And this was same cab and guitar and flipping an A/B switch back and forth between with the two amps while playing.
> 
> That said... I’ll prob still buy a UL down the road once I’m back living in a house.


But does the ares get as toight and dry? 
I don't know why I want a UL, my mk3 is already plenty tight and dry enough when I want it to be. I'd hate something tighter/drier. I guess I just want to cross it off the list since I've wanted one for years.


----------



## buriedoutback

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oddly enough I played a gig with a random Marshall cab. It was a small cab with a weird material covering it. For the gig it sounded great....I later found out it was one of those Marshall MG120 cabs with the carbon fiber coverings. I was super shocked. I honestly wouldn't mind grabbing one of those just to hear it in an isolated setting


I used to use the older MG412 A and B cabs exclusively. A lot of ppl hate them, but I think they sound great. 
They are light, small and cheap. 
I grabbed 1 recently to use with a 5150 in the black metal band I re-joined.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

narad said:


> For amp companies that want to survive into 2020, bedroom > headroom.


I really don't think those brands are in danger of not surviving. Some people actually play outside of their bedroom and want a full sized amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I really don't think those brands are in danger of not surviving. Some people actually play outside of their bedroom and want a full sized amp.



Also reactive loadboxes and impulses are all the rage now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also reactive loadboxes and impulses are all the rage now.


^this. you can use big iron and not have to bother the neighbors (unless you want to).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> ^this. you can use big iron and not have to bother the neighbors (unless you want to).



And on small stages, too. Torpedo Live + Your own powered FR speakers. Crank those 120w monsters all you want.


----------



## narad

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I really don't think those brands are in danger of not surviving. Some people actually play outside of their bedroom and want a full sized amp.



That's not the word I'm hearing from dealers. And with brands like Orange and Mesa, their low-watt stuff is making up far more of their sales than their 100W heads. It's not an ideological point: for every play-outside-regularly-guy, there's 10 bedroom guys, and it's only shifting more and more in that direction. Or digital. On top of that, with modern PAs it's not like the 100W is necessary for the sound to cover the venue.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also reactive loadboxes and impulses are all the rage now.



Yea, I mean, I've got 8 amps that are 90W+ and 1 that's 15 (badcat), so preaching to the choir. Maybe this is going to be the shift, but there's still the issue of like a PRS MT15 / Mesa recto/mark 35 being $700-1500, vs. getting some 100W amp at like $4k (to run with the buy-new-Fryette example) and then + $1-1.5k more for one of the newer high-end load boxes. So most of the market's going to be 15-25 yr olds, still hard to justify that much of a difference for marginally better tone.


----------



## narad

btw, that FS $1800 UL is the GEQ:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, it was fun being able to tank a 75w, 90w, and 120w tube amp in pure silence with my Torpedo Live. 

But I really, really couldn't justify owning any tube amps period ATM. So I just do everything with my helix now. Close enough.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> btw, that FS $1800 UL is the GEQ:


someone take one for the team and buy this so I'm not tempted


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> someone take one for the team and buy this so I'm not tempted


I thought takin one for the team now adays only meant buying a knockoff guitar from China; just to give a brutally honest review  that’s a great deal on a wicked amp. Go get it. Your Peters is ancient at this point, being what, 4 weeks, 5 weeks old? It’s time for something new!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> I thought takin one for the team now adays only meant buying a knockoff guitar from China; just to give a brutally honest review  that’s a great deal on a wicked amp. Go get it. Your Peters is ancient at this point, being what, 4 weeks, 5 weeks old? It’s time for something new!


you're right, the peters is sooooo last month (or rather 5 months ago). Time for a new toy


----------



## Bearitone

Ordered a custom TightMetal Pro with Res and Pres. The Jr is just phenomenal and decided i wanted the control that the Pro offers with the extra loops.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> someone take one for the team and buy this so I'm not tempted



Right? Someone please. That's a holy grail right there.


----------



## Nicki

Either a PRS S2 or a Fender American Elite Tele.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ericjutsu said:


> Nice! thanks for sharing. I just ordered one too. Used my points on my card and only paid like 8 bucks for the pedal.



Well I finally got a chance to use mine. It actually does work with the Helix. Just had to set it to "other" and use it with the polarity reversed.

Makes me wanna try my Moog EP3 to see if it also works too.


----------



## Ericjutsu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I finally got a chance to use mine. It actually does work with the Helix. Just had to set it to "other" and use it with the polarity reversed.
> 
> Makes me wanna try my Moog EP3 to see if it also works too.


cool thanks for the info. Mine will arrive sometime later this week.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ericjutsu said:


> cool thanks for the info. Mine will arrive sometime later this week.



Cool. Have fun with it. 

Also I can comfirm the Moog EP3 works. You also have to set it to "other", set the Helix to Reverse polarity, and use a standard TS cable vs the included TRS.


----------



## Jake

Finally a Mayones Regius....and I guess there's a JPX coming with it too, no big deal 

All jokes aside stoked to finally try a Mayones and will be cool to put the JPX against my JPXI as the XI is probably my favorite guitar right now.


----------



## Ericjutsu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cool. Have fun with it.
> 
> Also I can comfirm the Moog EP3 works. You also have to set it to "other", set the Helix to Reverse polarity, and use a standard TS cable vs the included TRS.


Where is the setting for other? I see the reverse polarity.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ericjutsu said:


> Where is the setting for other? I see the reverse polarity.



It's on the pedal itself. Underneath the pedal there's gonna be a physical switch.


----------



## Ericjutsu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's on the pedal itself. Underneath the pedal there's gonna be a physical switch.


Oh okay cool thanks


----------



## ATRguitar91

Thanks to a clue from @HeHasTheJazzHands I've got a Aeris effects Savage Drive coming my way. Excited to compare it against my other boosts.


----------



## bracky

Two Notes Reload. I’ve always wanted an attenuator. I’m thinking combined with my Mooer Radar I’ll have some fun.


----------



## sirbuh

Nicki said:


> Either a PRS S2 or a Fender American Elite Tele.



Check out the American Originals series, too. Solid axes. 

Back to topic going with a Nobels ODR1 mini, not sure why I just learned about it.


----------



## stevexc

Might be putting an order in on one of these bad boys this week:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stevexc said:


> Might be putting an order in on one of these bad boys this week:



I've yet to hear one of these through a legit cab like a Mesa or Engl. Would be badass to hear


----------



## jco5055

I sold my amp so I've been talking with Mike from MI Audio and may end up ordering a Revelation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've yet to hear one of these through a legit cab like a Mesa or Engl. Would be badass to hear


They sound pretty damn good imo. I had a lot of fun messing with them at guitar center a while back.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sirbuh said:


> Check out the American Originals series, too. Solid axes.
> 
> Back to topic going with a Nobels ODR1 mini, not sure why I just learned about it.


The Nobels ODR-1 and ODR-S have a surprising amount of gain. Boosting the ODR-1 Mini with a Klon clone would sound killer.


----------



## jco5055

So I put my deposit in, so it's official: I'm getting an MI Audio Revelation!

My specific specs include adding the Pro Loops, a "Class A" option, as well as compared to stock the 4 channels I'm getting have the following "flavoring", all the stock descriptions were told to me by Michael Ibrahim himself in terms of the closest/main influence:

Ch 1 (Clean channel most resembles Fender Blackface amps): Dumble
C2 (Stock version is vintage Marshall): Iron Duke
C3 (Stock is Bogner Ecstasy/modded Marshall): Megalith
C4 (Stock is Dual Recto/American style amp): Uberschall

Also in case any Americans were unaware (maybe for Euro and Canadians too) the exchange rate makes the amp comparatively cheap, even after all those options and including tax and shipping it will cost a total of just under $3k USD, which imo is quite the steal.

As a side note, I am definitely starting to get the feeling that was expressed by others in my "dream amp" thread that if I did have unlimited money I'd in general prefer multiple amps with one guitar as opposed to vice versa if you made me choose.


----------



## Jason B

The new Jackson PC1 has pushed buying a used Aristides off my radar. It seems to have all the improvents I would make to the Govan model. But with an MSRP of $8,163.*25*, it may be a better idea to cut my penis off.


----------



## bnzboy

If it comes with a trem then it is a no brainer for me


----------



## jco5055

bnzboy said:


> If it comes with a trem then it is a no brainer for me



Damn that is gorgeous!


----------



## Bearitone

jco5055 said:


> So I put my deposit in, so it's official: I'm getting an MI Audio Revelation!
> 
> My specific specs include adding the Pro Loops, a "Class A" option, as well as compared to stock the 4 channels I'm getting have the following "flavoring", all the stock descriptions were told to me by Michael Ibrahim himself in terms of the closest/main influence:
> 
> Ch 1 (Clean channel most resembles Fender Blackface amps): Dumble
> C2 (Stock version is vintage Marshall): Iron Duke
> C3 (Stock is Bogner Ecstasy/modded Marshall): Megalith
> C4 (Stock is Dual Recto/American style amp): Uberschall
> 
> Also in case any Americans were unaware (maybe for Euro and Canadians too) the exchange rate makes the amp comparatively cheap, even after all those options and including tax and shipping it will cost a total of just under $3k USD, which imo is quite the steal.
> 
> As a side note, I am definitely starting to get the feeling that was expressed by others in my "dream amp" thread that if I did have unlimited money I'd in general prefer multiple amps with one guitar as opposed to vice versa if you made me choose.



Just looked up this amp. Holy cow this thing is insane.


----------



## jco5055

Bearitone said:


> Just looked up this amp. Holy cow this thing is insane.



Yep! And if you just got everything stock it would barely be over $2k USD!


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


>


Mooers gonna make a digital modeling amp called the Japanese Sword.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fuck yes. Now my day can start in earnest after seeing a Samurai Cop gif!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mooers gonna make a digital modeling amp called the Japanese Sword.


Nah, they'll get in hot water for calling it "Seppuku" or "Harakiri."


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Just got myself one of these noisy bastards.


----------



## rexbinary

Waiting on tax money. I'll post for real pics when I get it.


----------



## Thaeon

Just ordered an Oni Essi 8. And ordering a DD500 later today probably.


----------



## buriedoutback

My behringer chainsaw pedal is glitching out (surprise!! shock!!) so I'm on the hunt for a real Boss HM-2.


----------



## B.M.F.

Incoming Peavey Triple XXX 120-watt head with black diamond face-plate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> Incoming Peavey Triple XXX 120-watt head with black diamond face-plate.



I always loved those kinda mods on the XXX.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

scored a revv 100p


----------



## Miek

tryna find an amp with a similar flavor to the peavey jsx but with with a bit of a different lean. probably just gonna buy another jsx after I get a recording PC set up lol


----------



## protest

This thing is awesome.


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> This thing is awesome.


How do you like The Wash? 
It’s the one Verb/Delay combination pedal i actually find interesting


----------



## Crundles

Considering grabbing one of the Mooer micro pre-amp pedals to try and improve the bedroom chugability of my Yamaha thr10x. Not sure if I need the Radar cab/poweramp sim, or if just one of these lil thingies directly, using the yamaha as a speaker, would be sufficient.


----------



## protest

Bearitone said:


> How do you like The Wash?
> It’s the one Verb/Delay combination pedal i actually find interesting



It only does one thing but that one thing is really cool and nothing else does it. If you put a chorus before it on some extreme settings it sounds like a swarm of whale calls, which is totally useful.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> It only does one thing but that one thing is really cool and nothing else does it. If you put a chorus before it on some extreme settings it sounds like a swarm of whale calls, which is totally useful.



Whale call metal... taking the crown from djazz


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> It only does one thing but that one thing is really cool and nothing else does it. If you put a chorus before it on some extreme settings it sounds like a swarm of whale calls, which is totally useful.



This just made me want it more  I’ve got an E-Bow too so whale calls here i come.


----------



## Seabeast2000

technomancer said:


> Whale call metal... taking the crown from djazz


Fudjent the Whale chugz the hits.


----------



## sirbuh

Hendrix kick + Peter Thorn mention took me to a Keeley Monterey Rotary Fuzz Vibe


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Whale call metal... taking the crown from djazz


gojira did it first


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kinda want to try a Tech 21 Blonde or Joyo American Sound as a clean preamp.


----------



## never_2many_strings

I really want the Keystone Exchanger.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I picked up this obscure hand built, single channel, 100w head and matching 412 oversized cab. I’ll probably make a thread for this once I’ve had a little time to figure out what the hell it is 

It kinda reminds me of my old VHT Deliverance 120, but maybe in form moreso than tone. The pots are usable across the entire sweep, and actually sounded pretty fucking awesome dimed (minus the master and boost). Master volume is excellent. Now that I’ve got it clean, new tubes, and verified that it’s safe to operate, I want to crank it when I get home from work.


----------



## mnemonic

Very interesting, all point to point, has aspects that look like it’s from the 50’s and others that make it look new.

Wooden standoffs do kinda make it look like a home made job. 

The dual eq’s is really cool. What’s it like? Big loud clean amp, or any significant level of gain?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

alright, which one of you fuckers bought that sick pink crackle multiscale explorer i was lusting after?
@Holloway it was you wasn't it?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fryette GP/DI or that little Laney IRT Studio if I can find either one for a decent price. 

Has the whole world gone mad? All I can see are brand new prices on used shit!


----------



## DudeManBrother

mnemonic said:


> Very interesting, all point to point, has aspects that look like it’s from the 50’s and others that make it look new.
> 
> Wooden standoffs do kinda make it look like a home made job.
> 
> The dual eq’s is really cool. What’s it like? Big loud clean amp, or any significant level of gain?


No it’s a fire breather. Too the point of slight oscillation if I dime the pre amp gain and the boost. With the boost off and the gain around 8: it’s got a blend of Mark IIC and Fryette mojo almost. It’s a dry crunch that just thumps you in the chest. With the boost engaged, it really cuts a lot of low end and shifts the entire EQ up a little. It gets an almost Fortin Grind boosted Marshall type thing happening. I was really loving the boost off, and running my Duncan Forza up front as well as the Port City Salem. It takes boost pedals really well. I need to try my 808x and TS9 still. I made a few quick Kemper profiles that I haven’t auditioned yet, but if they sound decent I’ll offer them out to anyone who (has a Kemper &) wants them. I’ll have to make a video clip with this thing. It’s wild. It was a prototype for a Seattle amp company that never quite got up and running. It appears to be their own circuit and not a clone as far as I can tell.


----------



## stevexc

Putting in an order for a B3K (clone (kit)) this week once tax return and paycheque come in. Stoked to be back building pedals.

Also ordered a center punch so I can make my enclosures look semi-decent. Grabbing some waterslide paper with this order too.


----------



## StevenC

Finally caved and bought a Twosie!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fryette, MXR ISO brick, PLX FX Spirytus, Joyo boost and some cables all incoming.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a deal on a rio grande dirty harry tele pickup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

also scored a set of fluence classics.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Finally caved and bought a Twosie!



Translation: Mesa JP-2C


----------



## stevexc

Changed my mind, realized that if I put a new OD on my bass board it'd be replacing my Aftershock... which is currently operating not only as OD but as a gate, as well. So instead I'm gonna replace my compressor:







Still gonna give tossing a label and everything on a shot, though!

Ovnilab gives this one a great review too.


----------



## MSS

Mayones Duvell 7 Gothic. 

Guitarmory Atlas pups.


----------



## Mprinsje

For the first time in a long, long while i'm really happy with my main rig and i actually don't know what my next purchase will be. Maybe a fender precision, orange tiny terror (or OR15), or another orange PPC412.

EDIT: scratch that, i want a multi switcher. Anyone know some good ones that aren't too expensive and can take at least 8 pedals?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I want a Boss BF-2 so I can get Ronni Le Tekro's honking midrange. A5 loaded pickups, plus a BF-2, SD-1/TS style pedal, and a MIAB should sound like 80s incarnate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm super tempted to buy a floyd loaded guitar to mess around with, even though every other time I've tried trems I've fucking hated them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm super tempted to buy a floyd loaded guitar to mess around with, even though every other time I've tried trems I've fucking hated them.



Get something with a non-recessed Floyd like an old Peavey Wolfgang Special (solid color, no binding) or an EVH Wolfgang Special.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Floyd’s are so comfortable, and tuning stability is usually excellent. I really like them when I keep a guitar in just one tuning. 

Our old material has some drop C songs and I got sick of lugging around my main D standard, drop C, and backups for each, so hard tail has been my priority the last few years; but I still have a handful of double locking trem guitars that are superb. I say grab one @KnightBrolaire Plenty of old Prestige Ibby’s and MIJ Jackson’s under $600 that are serious players.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Get something with a non-recessed Floyd like an old Peavey Wolfgang Special (solid color, no binding) or an EVH Wolfgang Special.


nah, I hate the look of the wolfgang's headstock,something about it is just gross to me. 


DudeManBrother said:


> Floyd’s are so comfortable, and tuning stability is usually excellent. I really like them when I keep a guitar in just one tuning.
> 
> Our old material has some drop C songs and I got sick of lugging around my main D standard, drop C, and backups for each, so hard tail has been my priority the last few years; but I still have a handful of double locking trem guitars that are superb. I say grab one @KnightBrolaire Plenty of old Prestige Ibby’s and MIJ Jackson’s under $600 that are serious players.


funny you mention mij jacksons, I found an mij kelly star with a floyd that I'm considering. haven't looked into ibby prestiges yet though.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just ordered this!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wasn't planning on buying anything for a while but then I played this sick usa charvel star. It was love at first chug so I ended up buying it


----------



## technomancer

An oven


----------



## Bearitone

REALLY tempted to get this and throw all black hardware and a black pick guard in it

https://sterlingbymusicman.com/pages/st-vincent-hh


----------



## Miek

bought a new laptop for recording


----------



## Seabeast2000

technomancer said:


> An oven


 
For maple Ibanez boards?


----------



## technomancer

The906 said:


> For maple Ibanez boards?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Sadly, my next purchase will probably be servicing a Mesa Triaxis I got as part of a stupid good trade this week  should be killer once it's back up and running!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got an LTD C-304 for like... stupid cheap. Kinda holding onto my money, but I'm thinking of replacing the stock pickups with something more to my taste. Like an EMG 35P/35J set, or a Duncan NYC set.


----------



## prlgmnr

technomancer said:


> An oven


Time to address the culinary version of tube vs Kemper - gas or induction?


----------



## mnemonic

Gas is objectively better, change my mind


----------



## prlgmnr

mnemonic said:


> Gas is objectively better, change my mind


There is a 0% chance of accidentally exploding your house with an induction hob.


----------



## technomancer

prlgmnr said:


> Time to address the culinary version of tube vs Kemper - gas or induction?



Bought it yesterday, gas.


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> There is a 0% chance of accidentally exploding your house with an induction hob.



0% chance of cooking a steak though.


----------



## prlgmnr

It's ok I'm team gas.

No mains gas out here on the farm though so I have to slum it with induction.


----------



## thraxil

prlgmnr said:


> There is a 0% chance of accidentally exploding your house with an induction hob.



Not induction, but we had a fancy electric hob in our last place. It had touch controls. Our cat was able to turn it on by walking across the controls. Somehow we didn't die, but I wouldn't put it at a 0% chance.


----------



## technomancer

thraxil said:


> Not induction, but we had a fancy electric hob in our last place. It had touch controls. Our cat was able to turn it on by walking across the controls. Somehow we didn't die, but I wouldn't put it at a 0% chance.



Part of looking at them was making sure there was no way the dogs could turn the burners on


----------



## oneblackened

I have a Jet City Amelia coming, at some point soon. Not sure if I'm going to leave it stock or proceed to mod the hell out of it (there's a mod out there to kludge it into an Engl Fireball of sorts, which would be a nice change from my SLO based amps...).


----------



## DudeManBrother

oneblackened said:


> I have a Jet City Amelia coming, at some point soon. Not sure if I'm going to leave it stock or proceed to mod the hell out of it (there's a mod out there to kludge it into an Engl Fireball of sorts, which would be a nice change from my SLO based amps...).


Check out epic-tone.com they are a Seattle authorized Jet City dealer, and have a ton of Amelia “mod kits” available. You can do quickrod or nitro style, Blackmore or fireball, etc. but they also have a negative feedback mod and things like FX loop upgrade, capacitor upgrades etc. They sell the kits for DIY (great way to get started if you’re interested in working on amps and have some equipment/know how to use it) or you can send it to them and keep the warranty.


----------



## oneblackened

DudeManBrother said:


> Check out epic-tone.com they are a Seattle authorized Jet City dealer, and have a ton of Amelia “mod kits” available. You can do quickrod or nitro style, Blackmore or fireball, etc. but they also have a negative feedback mod and things like FX loop upgrade, capacitor upgrades etc. They sell the kits for DIY (great way to get started if you’re interested in working on amps and have some equipment/know how to use it) or you can send it to them and keep the warranty.


 Yup, I know about Epic - Bryce is a buddy of mine. That's where I got the idea.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I bought 9 sets of pickups...

Also, I'm probably going to be starting an Aviator build soon


----------



## Seabeast2000

LeviathanKiller said:


> I bought 9 sets of pickups...
> 
> Also, I'm probably going to be starting an Aviator build soon


Dang dood, ever think of getting a dealer account?


----------



## budda

I think my next thing will potentially be spicing up the pickguard on at least one of my strats.

Everything else is band stuff.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

The906 said:


> Dang dood, ever think of getting a dealer account?


No, I need the "Hoarder" account option.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> I bought 9 sets of pickups...
> 
> Also, I'm probably going to be starting an Aviator build soon


i've got like 20+ sets lying around in my house, get on my level lol


----------



## Xaios

Ordered a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro headphones yesterday.






I've never really had a good mixing/mastering setup (part of the reason all but my most recent songs sound like shit from a mixing standpoint, although admittedly only _part_ of the reason, the other being that I just suck at it ), but it's something I've wanted to get better at and I figure the first step is to get the proper tools. Using monitors isn't really viable in my place. I live in a 1-bedroom basement suite, and even though it has sound dampening inside the walls between it and the main unit in the house, the one bedroom is, well, my bedroom, and the rest of it is one big open area, so I'd a) have to buy pretty skookum monitors, and b) buy and install sound insulation to go on the walls for the whole kit and caboodle.

Given that, I figured the next best solution is proper reference headphones. After doing some research, these appeared to be the best reference headphones in my budget. Aside from a having a pronounced treble bump (which can apparently help identify clipping), they're quite flat, especially given the price. They're open back, which is fine, because my recording setup is silent, so I don't need isolation.

Also ordered a bunch of picks, Ultex Jazz III XLs and Petrucci Jazz IIIs. I've been using regular stiffo Jazz IIIs (non-XL) for a while now so I'm interested in giving these a try.

It'd be nice to be able to try these picks in a store before buying them, but considering the closest musical instrument store is...

/checks Google Maps

...1,081 kilometers away and in another country, I can't really do that.


----------



## Shask

oneblackened said:


> Yup, I know about Epic - Bryce is a buddy of mine. That's where I got the idea.


I have been curious about the Epic mods. I have a JCA100HDM. I like it overall, but still wonder. I did change the depth cap value, but have left it stock otherwise. I wonder about the other mods to make it more "metal" . 

It looks like you did the post tone effects loop mod. Did it move the actual cathode tube stages, or did it just put an insert loop before the master?


----------



## Bearitone

Xaios said:


> Ordered a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro headphones yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really had a good mixing/mastering setup (part of the reason all but my most recent songs sound like shit from a mixing standpoint, although admittedly only _part_ of the reason, the other being that I just suck at it ), but it's something I've wanted to get better at and I figure the first step is to get the proper tools. Using monitors isn't really viable in my place. I live in a 1-bedroom basement suite, and even though it has sound dampening inside the walls between it and the main unit in the house, the one bedroom is, well, my bedroom, and the rest of it is one big open area, so I'd a) have to buy pretty skookum monitors, and b) buy and install sound insulation to go on the walls for the whole kit and caboodle.
> 
> Given that, I figured the next best solution is proper reference headphones. After doing some research, these appeared to be the best reference headphones in my budget. Aside from a having a pronounced treble bump (which can apparently help identify clipping), they're quite flat, especially given the price. They're open back, which is fine, because my recording setup is silent, so I don't need isolation.
> 
> Also ordered a bunch of picks, Ultex Jazz III XLs and Petrucci Jazz IIIs. I've been using regular stiffo Jazz IIIs (non-XL) for a while now so I'm interested in giving these a try.
> 
> It'd be nice to be able to try these picks in a store before buying them, but considering the closest musical instrument store is...
> 
> /checks Google Maps
> 
> ...1,081 kilometers away and in another country, I can't really do that.


Those are the best headphones I’ve ever tried. Both from a sound quality and comfort perspective


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> i've got like 20+ sets lying around in my house, get on my level lol



But that's not counting the 10 or so sets I have laying around and 20 or so sets already in the guitars 
You're behind boi


----------



## protest

Bearitone said:


> Those are the best headphones I’ve ever tried. Both from a sound quality and comfort perspective



I'd wear them all the time if it was socially acceptable. They're like ear slippers.


----------



## ATRguitar91

@Xaios I own the 880 and 770 and if you were gonna mix on them, the 880 is far more neutral. From my understanding the 990 and 770 are pretty similar in terms of their tuning, and the 770 are pretty heavily v shaped. The 880 also has a pretty big treble spike while having a relatively flat response in the rest of the frequency range. The whole line is super comfy as others have noted.

If monitors will never be an option, I'd consider getting a pair of HD600s or somethingthat leans more warm/neutral to compare and contrast with the 990s. I've found anything I've mixed on headphones ends up sound lacking in some way as you tailor it to the response of those headphones.


----------



## oneblackened

Shask said:


> I have been curious about the Epic mods. I have a JCA100HDM. I like it overall, but still wonder. I did change the depth cap value, but have left it stock otherwise. I wonder about the other mods to make it more "metal" .
> 
> It looks like you did the post tone effects loop mod. Did it move the actual cathode tube stages, or did it just put an insert loop before the master?


It actually reorders the circuit. I think if I was going to do it again I would probably end up moving the master volumes before the loop too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> But that's not counting the 10 or so sets I have laying around and 20 or so sets already in the guitars
> You're behind boi


I just counted all of my pickups, and it's 80 pickups total, 29 sets (11 currently installed). You have much to learn grasshopper


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Those are the best headphones I’ve ever tried. Both from a sound quality and comfort perspective



Gotta put those on the list for the future, then. I have some Audio Technica M40Xs, but wanna try something a bit more... premium? Also I broke my AKG's so I need another pair to replace them.


----------



## Shask

oneblackened said:


> It actually reorders the circuit. I think if I was going to do it again I would probably end up moving the master volumes before the loop too.


Ah, so it must move those 2 stages for the send/return in between the treble and master controls then. I was wondering if it moved those stages, or if it just shorted the original loop, and put an insert in there with no buffers.

I built a smaller amp once where I just put an insert loop after the master control. It worked OK at lower volumes, but clipped every pedal at higher volumes. The volume change was too dramatic after the master.

I have considered either doing the Epic-style mod, or just leave the original loop alone, and put one of those Metro-style loops in after the tone stack. I kind of want to do other mods, but I kind of feel like if I could use EQ pedals effectively after the tone stack, that might eliminate the need to preamp mods.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I grabbed a Tek 2246 scope. Modern enough for my needs, built like a tank, and actually serviceable if anything fails. It’s the gear purchase that keeps my gear purchases healthy


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just counted all of my pickups, and it's 80 pickups total, 29 sets (11 currently installed). You have much to learn grasshopper


Hooooold on...
Let me count...
I have exactly 80 lol
Can I count a guitar I have on the way for 82?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> Hooooold on...
> Let me count...
> I have exactly 80 lol
> Can I count a guitar I have on the way for 82?


well in that case, i have 86 lol


----------



## rokket2005

Guys, it's not about how many pickups you have.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> well in that case, i have 86 lol


Fine! You win... for now


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 67846
> 
> 
> I grabbed a Tek 2246 scope. Modern enough for my needs, built like a tank, and actually serviceable if anything fails. It’s the gear purchase that keeps my gear purchases healthy


Uh, what is it for?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Uh, what is it for?


It’s an oscilloscope. I’ll use it for tube amp troubleshooting mainly, but really any electronic device can be traced out with it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> It’s an oscilloscope. I’ll use it for tube amp troubleshooting mainly, but really any electronic device can be traced out with it.


Ah that's cool dude.


----------



## narad

DudeManBrother said:


> It’s an oscilloscope. I’ll use it for tube amp troubleshooting mainly, but really any electronic device can be traced out with it.



Look at the size of it though. Definitely not looking forward to my next oscillonoscopy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

narad said:


> Look at the size of it though. Definitely not looking forward to my next oscillonoscopy.


Better open your tube amp up a little bit first, then.


----------



## gunch

I want a Crate XLP or TDP and a fat old marshall rack power amp 

set up a saved search on reverb now I just wait


----------



## buriedoutback

Just ordered new tubes and the socket-bias-probe-thing for my recently re-acquired 5150 - from eurotubes.


----------



## Zender

Xaios said:


> Also ordered a bunch of picks, Ultex Jazz III XLs and Petrucci Jazz IIIs. I've been using regular stiffo Jazz IIIs (non-XL) for a while now so I'm interested in giving these a try.



Ultex Jaxx III XLs have been my picks for two years now. First had the regular Jazz III, then the XL versions and the non-XL Ultex. Finally ended up with the best of both worlds. Haven't looked back. Great control, very smooth, and a tip that just won't wear our. The only reason so far I've replaced picks is because I loose the previous one to my vacuum cleaner, or leave it at guitar lessons or somewhere. 

(and I alway chuck one in the thinline tele of of friend of mine, as a running joke.. he must have a dozen by now.)


----------



## sezna

Getting a torpedo captor. Finally going to be able to record with my amps at the proper volume sweet spot instead of that low nonsense.


----------



## Xaios

DudeManBrother said:


> It’s an oscilloscope. I’ll use it for tube amp troubleshooting mainly, but really any electronic device can be traced out with it.


As an EET, I can appreciate a good scope. 


Zender said:


> The only reason so far I've replaced picks is because I loose the previous one to my vacuum cleaner, or leave it at guitar lessons or somewhere.


All guitar picks inevitably end up in a pocket dimension that exists solely for picks. It's basic entropy.


----------



## Zender

Xaios said:


> As an EET, I can appreciate a good scope.
> 
> All guitar picks inevitably end up in a pocket dimension that exists solely for picks. It's basic entropy.



Nerd  (takes one to know one)


----------



## Shask

Xaios said:


> As an EET, I can appreciate a good scope.
> 
> All guitar picks inevitably end up in a pocket dimension that exists solely for picks. It's basic entropy.


EET here also  I miss it a lot. I went on to other degrees and careers, but sometimes wish I could do do something with Electronics again.


----------



## Xaios

Shask said:


> EET here also  I miss it a lot. I went on to other degrees and careers, but sometimes wish I could do do something with Electronics again.


I'm not exactly what you'd call "experienced," alas. I only graduated from that program 10 months ago, and haven't worked in the field since. I'm working an unrelated field (QA auditing, although I literally just started that job, up until last week I did maintenance tech records tracking) while I save up to go back to school and get my BEng in Computer Engineering. Even though I make more money now than I ever have (which, let me be clear, is still not a lot), I still live like a pauper in order to save money for school. However, I get a bonus at the end of May, and that might just be Helix money.


----------



## Shask

Xaios said:


> I'm not exactly what you'd call "experienced," alas. I only graduated from that program 10 months ago, and haven't worked in the field since. I'm working an unrelated field (QA auditing, although I literally just started that job, up until last week I did maintenance tech records tracking) while I save up to go back to school and get my BEng in Computer Engineering. Even though I make more money now than I ever have (which, let me be clear, is still not a lot), I still live like a pauper in order to save money for school. However, I get a bonus at the end of May, and that might just be Helix money.


I worked at a circuit board factory for 5 years and programmed surface mount machines, CNC machines, etc.... I always wanted to do design, but never could. I did a lot of QA also. I still think about some of the complicated projects I worked on.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Shask said:


> EET here also  I miss it a lot. I went on to other degrees and careers, but sometimes wish I could do do something with Electronics again.



You guys. I miss my EET days. Once had an all tube HP O Scope. It didn't survive the numerous moves, well it and its 90 lbs.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just ordered some white Bee Dubs for the tuxedo'd RGR.


----------



## DudeManBrother

The906 said:


> Just ordered some white Bee Dubs for the tuxedo'd RGR.


I really need to grab a set. I’ve been wanting to try them for ever.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Got some Purple Plectrums and some Winspear Picks on order! wooooo


----------



## Steinmetzify

In and beast as fuck. I forgot how much I dig this thing, it’s been a few years. 

The cab sim is better than I remember, sounds badass into the cab section of the Mercuriall stuff too. 

Routing options are dope.


----------



## XPT707FX

Put down a deposit on a EBMM JP last Saturday and now the 6 month waiting game begins


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a vht deliverance.


----------



## gunch

Really feeling the boosted recto sound (martyr, car bomb, Norma Jean, etc) so I might get a mooer or amt r2 and a fortin grind or grind-like


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> Really feeling the boosted recto sound (martyr, car bomb, Norma Jean, etc) so I might get a mooer or amt r2 and a fortin grind or grind-like



The R2 is the shit for Recto tones. Really that pedal, boosted, into a poweramp was my tone for years. I bet it would sound wicked with a grind-style pedal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> The R2 is the shit for Recto tones. Really that pedal, boosted, into a poweramp was my tone for years. I bet it would sound wicked with a grind-style pedal


 well duh the grind was literally designed around making rectos and other loose bass heavy amps sound way more modern/cutting.


----------



## NickS

Finally ordered a Black Winter bridge pickup! I've wanted to try one forever and I can't stand the Crunchlab in my Carvin CT6 (mahogany/maple), and I think this will be a perfect fit for this guitar


----------



## Bearitone

This bad boy just shipped


----------



## Seabeast2000

Nice, the Whitemetal Pro. Is this an upgrade over the Jr. or regular?


----------



## Bearitone

The906 said:


> Nice, the Whitemetal Pro. Is this an upgrade over the Jr. or regular?



It’s just a TMPro with a custom paint job and built in Depth Finder.

I’m going to grab a Tight Drive eventually and if i like it as a boost i might go ahead and do a custom Double Jr

It would be awesome. Tightmetal preamp, built in OD, and two gates (one on the TM and one on the TD). That would be all my pedals in one enclosure basically


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bearitone said:


> It’s just a TMPro with a custom paint job and built in Depth Finder.
> 
> I’m going to grab a Tight Drive eventually and if i like either it as a boost i might go ahead and do a custom Double Jr
> 
> It would be awesome. Tightmetal preamp, built in OD, and two gates (one on the TM and one on the TD). That would be all my pedals in one enclosure basically


Nice. That would be a great combo. Can you add the res/pres mods to the doubles?


----------



## Bearitone

The906 said:


> Nice. That would be a great combo. Can you add the res/pres mods to the doubles?



I haven’t asked but, they can probably accommodate that too.


----------



## oniduder

dudes and duders and dudettes, 

i'm getting new washer/dryer set up AND!!! A new stove top, top that mofos!!! coming in tomorrow, if you want pics just pm me, because it's going be the heat, ya'll


----------



## LeviathanKiller

oniduder said:


> dudes and duders and dudettes,
> 
> i'm getting new washer/dryer set up AND!!! A new stove top, top that mofos!!! coming in tomorrow, if you want pics just pm me, because it's going be the heat, ya'll



That's cool (or hot) and all but...does it djent? I thought this was like a staple piece of info you need to provide these days.


----------



## mnemonic

I got a new sweater yesterday.


----------



## Gnarcade

oniduder said:


> dudes and duders and dudettes,
> 
> i'm getting new washer/dryer set up AND!!! A new stove top, top that mofos!!! coming in tomorrow, if you want pics just pm me, because it's going be the heat, ya'll



My Wife and I got a new washer/dryer setup this summer and it was legitimately one of the best purchases we have made. We were so stoked!!! They're a little heavy but they're worth it for the visual they add to my back line alone... They have that whole Geddy Lee Rush in Rio vibe. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> That's cool (or hot) and all but...does it djent? I thought this was like a staple piece of info you need to provide these days.


----------



## technomancer

oniduder said:


> dudes and duders and dudettes,
> 
> i'm getting new washer/dryer set up AND!!! A new stove top, top that mofos!!! coming in tomorrow, if you want pics just pm me, because it's going be the heat, ya'll



Tis' the season for appliances to take all your money  Stove is on order, hoping to get our washer repaired vs replacing but we'll see...


----------



## Seabeast2000

"Boots in the Dryer" drumming is the shit.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New small home board started; board, patch cables, MXR mini ISO brick, Decimator II, PlxFx Bion boost and a Morley wah incoming.


----------



## sirbuh

'83 Fender Elite Stratocaster


----------



## 777timesgod

A guy near me is selling a cute Blackheart Little giant tube amp (5 to 3 Watts). Given that I do not really like my Yamaha THR10 practise amp (I got it used for really cheap and it is versatile for its price, so no sadness here), I may go impulse buy at some point. I tested it the previous week at his place and it was decent after a lot of tuning (Blackstar cab 80w with Celestion 12 used). Anyone with experience here on this unit?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

AWWWWW mans
I might be about to buy something big (or at least for me). Not gonna say anything yet in hopes of not jinxing things.


----------



## Zender

Just ordered a custom HM2 variation pedal with volume blend (and some other tweaks) from Dunwich Amplification.

Really looking forward to that. It migh replace my HM2 and throne torcher that are currently on my board. I'm trying to slim down a bit so replacing two with one seems a good idea. (meaning: I need room for other pedals)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zender said:


> Just ordered a custom HM2 variation pedal with volume blend (and some other tweaks) from Dunwich Amplification.
> 
> Really looking forward to that. It migh replace my HM2 and throne torcher that are currently on my board. I'm trying to slim down a bit so replacing two with one seems a good idea. (meaning: I need room for other pedals)


I thought Dunwich quit building pedals


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought Dunwich quit building pedals


U dun(wich) thought rong, son. (Sorry, I thought it was funny)


----------



## Zender

KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought Dunwich quit building pedals



I asked nicely.  

He still has a website, and pedals are still on offer. 
He does have a kid since a few days though, so that might be an eventual end to pedal building.


----------



## gunch

Thinking about getting a Ibanez Smash Box


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got an LTD C-304 for like... stupid cheap. Kinda holding onto my money, but I'm thinking of replacing the stock pickups with something more to my taste. Like an EMG 35P/35J set, or a Duncan NYC set.



So I saved myself some money...for now.  Just needed some new strings and it's bitchin'. Get a decent P/J sound by turning off the treble completely.

STILL might do it in the future.

What pisses me off is this bass, even though it's a 4-string, was advertised to be used for low tunings due to it's 35'' scale. Yet the fucking nut is filed to fit standard 4-string sets. When I try to use a 5-string set without the low G, it just... sits on top of the slots. None of the strings fit. 

Sooooo instead of getting the nut fixed, I'm gonna keep this for standard tunings and eventually find a C-305 or get a Spector NS-2000/5 or Schecter Riot.

EDIT: I've also been kinda curious to try some "vintage" Ibanez Soundgear 5-strings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bought the Revocation Deathless tab book. I'm pretty excited to start nicking all of dave's riffs


----------



## protest

KnightBrolaire said:


> Bought the Revocation Deathless tab book. I'm pretty excited to start nicking all of dave's riffs



I didn't know this existed. I think I need it.


----------



## Aso

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: I've also been kinda curious to try some "vintage" Ibanez Soundgear 5-strings.


The only bass I have is a Ibanez SR885 from the 90's. It's a great bass and agree that a Soundgear 5 string would be a fun to have.

I am currently looking at another Jackson V. It would be the size of the original King V's or as currently known as a Double Rhoads.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Incoming


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> I didn't know this existed. I think I need it.


Dave also said they'll have an Outer Ones tab book coming out in a while, which should be tiiiight.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aso said:


> The only bass I have is a Ibanez SR885 from the 90's. It's a great bass and agree that a Soundgear 5 string would be a fun to have.
> 
> I am currently looking at another Jackson V. It would be the size of the original King V's or as currently known as a Double Rhoads.



I wish they did a PJ one back in the day. They did a ton of 4 string PJs but no 5 strings.


----------



## rexbinary

Trying this again after the last failed attempt with Guitar Center. I found a mint 50w 5153 6L6, the 2.0 version, on Reverb and pulled the trigger. I'm really looking forward to A/B'ing it against my 50w EL34. I plan to just keep the winner, but we all know I'll just keep both so I don't know why I bothered typing that.


----------



## MSS

Triad nemesis pups. Yes, I have a pickup addiction.

https://www.triadguitars.com/pickup-store/nemesis


----------



## rokket2005

I've got I think 8 or 9 Winspears coming. Figured I'd try out most of their materials and see how I like them compared to the gravitys I've been using for the past couple years.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

rokket2005 said:


> I've got I think 8 or 9 Winspears coming. Figured I'd try out most of their materials and see how I like them compared to the gravitys I've been using for the past couple years.


Give us a review. I've been wanting to that same thing.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Give us a review. I've been wanting to that same thing.


The Winspear picks catch much less than the Gravity picks do and all of the Winspear materials are more durable than the acrylic Gravity Picks uses except for maybe the Stealth series. The tips can be much sharper on the Winspear ones as well. Price of the Winspear is a bit more expensive but worth it.


----------



## technomancer

LeviathanKiller said:


> The Winspear picks catch much less than the Gravity picks do and all of the Winspear materials are more durable than the acrylic Gravity Picks uses except for maybe the Stealth series. The tips can be much sharper on the Winspear ones as well. Price of the Winspear is a bit more expensive but worth it.



The Gravity acrylic wears better than the Winspear stealth material. I love how the stealth feels and sounds but they wear down in no time 

I was actually about to order some Gold Shiv minis because my Stealths have worn out but now see Gold is sold out


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the gravity gold material is definitely more durable than winspear's stealth material, but way less than bloodline/purity (UHMPWE) or whatever blue chip uses. UHMPWE is the holy grail material for me. It's quiet and super durable, plus it doesn't coat my guitar in black residue like the stealth material.


----------



## mnemonic

With super tough and hard-wearing pick material, have you guys noticed increased string wear? I figure if the pick material is harder, surely that just increases wear on the strings right? 

Granted maybe most people who don’t use coated strings would change strings too often for it to matter.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> With super tough and hard-wearing pick material, have you guys noticed increased string wear? I figure if the pick material is harder, surely that just increases wear on the strings right?
> 
> Granted maybe most people who don’t use coated strings would change strings too often for it to matter.


I haven't had a problem with string wear.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> the gravity gold material is definitely more durable than winspear's stealth material, but way less than bloodline/purity (UHMPWE) or whatever blue chip uses. UHMPWE is the holy grail material for me. It's quiet and super durable, plus it doesn't coat my guitar in black residue like the stealth material.



Yeah unfortunately I want the sharp tip and the bloodline / purity have an extra bevel on the tip.



mnemonic said:


> With super tough and hard-wearing pick material, have you guys noticed increased string wear? I figure if the pick material is harder, surely that just increases wear on the strings right?
> 
> Granted maybe most people who don’t use coated strings would change strings too often for it to matter.



I haven't really noticed it, but I'm using elixirs and tend to leave them on until my board needs cleaned  I definitely have noticed the black dust from the Stealths wearing down though.


----------



## mnemonic

Cool, I also use elixirs and leave them on for ages, as they seem to sound fine even when really old.


----------



## technomancer

mnemonic said:


> Cool, I also use elixirs and leave them on for ages, as they seem to sound fine even when really old.



Yep. You get the spots where you pick where the coating comes off just like you always do with elixirs, but nothing that has seemed out of the ordinary.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I leave my Elixirs on 4-6 months, depending on how much I play. When they get the "rubber band" feel to them from being old, I change em. It also coincides with the board needing some oil and cleaning.


----------



## vick1000

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackson/SLATHX-3-8-8-String-Electric-Guitar.gc
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Digitech/RP360-Guitar-Multi-Effects-Pedal.gc
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Digitech/RP360-Guitar-Multi-Effects-Pedal.gc


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lemme guess... there are only 99 presets, and it's "best solo"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lemme guess... there are only 99 presets, and it's "best solo"?



Nah, 57 is "Just Okay Solo."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, 57 is "Just Okay Solo."


And Heinz 57 is just an okay condiment.


----------



## vick1000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lemme guess... there are only 99 presets, and it's "best solo"?


I never use factory presets. I'll be looking for a used Bias Head or Ampli-fire soon anyway, but the RP is still a great backup.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bias and ampli-fire are both meh. Just a heads up.


----------



## vick1000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bias and ampli-fire are both meh. Just a heads up.



Meh compared too? I have owned a FX Ultra, AX8, HD500X, GSP1101, and RP360. Of course the Fractals were noticably better, but I'm not looking to drop a grand+ on a modeler to run through a $200 monitor.

I might try a Headrush Gigboard as well, saw one used for $500. Though I think they still use the 11r modeling.


----------



## USMarine75

vick1000 said:


> Meh compared too? I have owned a FX Ultra, AX8, HD500X, GSP1101, and RP360. Of course the Fractals were noticably better, but I'm not looking to drop a grand+ on a modeler to run through a $200 monitor.
> 
> I might try a Headrush Gigboard as well, saw one used for $500. Though I think they still use the 11r modeling.



Hoetone Ampero and Mooer Ge200 look good... and Hoetone is only $390.


----------



## Metropolis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bias and ampli-fire are both meh. Just a heads up.



Actually Amplifire modeling is up there with Helix, but Bias is still atrouciusly bad. Mooer and Hotone has that "it's different amp model, but sounds kind of same amp with different eq'ing" kind of tone, especially with hi-gain.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metropolis said:


> Actually Amplifire modeling is up there with Helix, but Bias is still atrouciusly bad. Mooer and Hotone has that "it's different amp model, but sounds kind of same amp with different eq'ing" kind of tone, especially with hi-gain.


Eh... Ampli-Firebox sounds pretty uninspiring, so if the 6 and 12 are anything like that, I'd beg to differ.


----------



## Metropolis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh... Ampli-Firebox sounds pretty uninspiring, so if the 6 and 12 are anything like that, I'd beg to differ.



Amp modeling is the same, but Ampli-firebox is limited to 8 blocks, while 3, 6 and 12 have total of eighteen blocks, which opens up many possibilities for tone shaping. Many youtubers don't get the quirks it has, such as using pre-eq in front of an amp to remove excess mud, or how eq's and cab block work with those units. And maybe the damping parameter in amp block, which changes how power amp modeling is reacting and sounding. For me Amplifire is piece of gear which is often overlooked because it's not that popular. Players like Plini and Satchel from Steel Panther are using Amplifire in their live rigs by the way, which is kind of a surprise.


----------



## StevenC

My Eventide Powermax is on its way at last. After that just 3 or 4 bits of gear in the next month or 2 and that's me strictly in money saving mode!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metropolis said:


> Amp modeling is the same, but Ampli-firebox is limited to 8 blocks, while 3, 6 and 12 have total of eighteen blocks, which opens up many possibilities for tone shaping. Many youtubers don't get the quirks it has, such as using pre-eq in front of an amp to remove excess mud, or how eq's and cab block work with those units. And maybe the damping parameter in amp block, which changes how power amp modeling is reacting and sounding. For me Amplifire is piece of gear which is often overlooked because it's not that popular. Players like Plini and Satchel from Steel Panther are using Amplifire in their live rigs by the way, which is kind of a surprise.


You can shape the tones in a million ways, sure, but if you find the tones uninspiring, does it matter? (The saying "can't polish a turd" comes to mind.)

It's not surprising, though. Satchel likely doesn't have the ability to lug a cab and amp around with him, in addition to guitars, effects, etc., so he needs a piece of gear that can get him in the ballpark every night. I think he could use something much more inspiring, but that's his choice. (The saying "one man's trash is another man's treasure" comes to mind.)


----------



## stevexc

It's here and ready to build! Schalltechnik_04 Pumpernickel compressor. Excited to see how I fuck this one up.


----------



## gunch

used my free money this pay to upgrade my drawing tablet so piecing together my pedal rig will have to go into next month (which is a 3 pay month, doep)

2 caline 10 band EQs
Mooer Radar
going to start with the Behringer pb100 as a line preamp/clean boost 
Donner force 2 (like a mooer mini but slo-100)
cheap noise gate
power supply


----------



## rexbinary

So this just happened:







The 50w 6L6 is the new one. Let the A/B begin!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ibanez TMB 5 string... Eventually.


----------



## Konfyouzd

rexbinary said:


> So this just happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 50w 6L6 is the new one. Let the A/B begin!


Question... Are the tubes the only difference between the bottom two amps?


----------



## Razerjack

Looking into getting a HX Stomp within next month. Does everything I need and I'm not a huge effects guy so 6 blocks should be just enough. Also I'm a huge sucker for simplistic/compact industrial design and can't get over how cute the thing looks(the amplifire-box on the other hand makes me cringe hard)


----------



## Empryrean

Stumbled upon these through YouTube.. someone tell me there's another way to get that sound


----------



## Bearitone

Empryrean said:


> Stumbled upon these through YouTube.. someone tell me there's another way to get that sound



What sound in particular? Sounds like a regular delay+reverb.

Seems really cool though with the effects loop to add other effects into then verb along with the editing software.


----------



## LCW

Probably this...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm glad a guitarist has started their own pedal brand so they make what guitarists REALLY want. 

Sounds pretty decent in that short clip though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda really want a KSR Ceres.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I bought a really snazzy guitar. I'm really impressed actually. Probably my new #1.  NGD to be posted in a few weeks after the honeymoon phase.


----------



## Empryrean

Bearitone said:


> What sound in particular? Sounds like a regular delay+reverb.
> 
> Seems really cool though with the effects loop to add other effects into then verb along with the editing software.



Not sure if this is just plain ignorance on my part but I've never figured out how to get those super airy cleans..maybe I should look it up and save myself $300. thank you for the start


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prob going to swap my captor for a reload, and grab some kt88s to roll into my revv since I have the 6L6 field covered with the f100 and mk3.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda really want a KSR Ceres.


Also missing my Savage Drive.


----------



## Soya

On the search for a Kemper power head, this time for realsy. Of course now that I have the cash, no deals to be found.


----------



## Jake

So I got a 6 string Regius exactly a month ago.....but now


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also missing my Savage Drive.


It's my favorite OD/boost I've ever used. Tons of tonal flexibility, and so much output on tap that it clips the front end of some of my preamp pedals. The ones that can handle it's full power sound amazing though. Putting the volume around 11 o'clock and it matches the output of my MXR M77.

Between the Maxon 808, MXR CBMOD, and the Savage Drive, I feel like I've got the full spectrum of boosts covered.


----------



## USMarine75

rexbinary said:


> So this just happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 50w 6L6 is the new one. Let the A/B begin!



I think we all know my thoughts regarding your various life choices here. 

I showed the wife the pic and she wanted to know when I brought my stuff over someone else’s house lol...


----------



## ThePIGI King

Just ordered (against my better judgement) a new Ibby. Pretty rare and I had to add to the collection.

Thing is, apparently the previous owner swapped the neck pup to a WSC 7LPN-F? I've not found anything on that pup anywhere. I've seen a 7LPN-B for like 40 bucks though. Anybody (@KnightBrolaire) seen these before?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> Just ordered (against my better judgement) a new Ibby. Pretty rare and I had to add to the collection.
> 
> Thing is, apparently the previous owner swapped the neck pup to a WSC 7LPN-F? I've not found anything on that pup anywhere. I've seen a 7LPN-B for like 40 bucks though. Anybody (@KnightBrolaire) seen these before?


i know nothing about those pickups


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> i know nothing about those pickups






I've got a Fairfield Meet Maude coming in, and then nothing more this year, not a single thing, until my Daemoness spot comes up.







Except maybe that Decibelics Angry Swede when it comes out.


----------



## USMarine75

Konfyouzd said:


> Question... Are the tubes the only difference between the bottom two amps?



Yup... only difference is the tubes. EL34 = VH1 tone and 6L6 = modern VH.

EL34 version also comes stock with (JJ) ECC83S preamp tubes which have tighter lows and less microphonics than most standard ECC83 (12AX7)... then again you can just buy these lol.

It's the Stealth 100s that has the "custom mods" (cut and paste from email I got from tech in case anyone cares lol):

Same preamp tubes (12AX7)
4 Winged-C 6L6 output tubes (instead of 6L6, considered the "best" 6L6 tubes)
Channel two has been re-voiced for improved low-midrange definition and more gain for greater sustain
Channel three, more gain, with increased range on the Low control
Rear-panel resonance knob for each channel


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so ive got my eye on a couple more guitars....*but* the wife says i gotta let 2 got to get 1 lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought one of those amt VHT preamps for shits and giggles.


----------



## technomancer

Ordered some Winspear Shiv Minis with 3mm thickness in Gold and Purity. I loved the dimensions in Stealth but they just wore way too fast.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought one of those amt VHT preamps for shits and giggles.



Sitting here watching youtube vids of that pedal and the Airis Nemesis figuring out if I even go down that "tone magic school" of dry, tight


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Sitting here watching youtube vids of that pedal and the Airis Nemesis figuring out if I even go down that "tone magic school" of dry, tight


I have a love/hate relationship with dry/tight tones.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shes only dry and tight because you haven't made her wet yet.

Or in otherwords, try a chorus (before or after) or reverb (after).


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought one of those amt VHT preamps for shits and giggles.



Definitely want to hear what you think of it


----------



## Un1corn

maybe axe fx3,Ormsby 7 string hype,Skervensen


----------



## Demiurge

Gear moratorium for the time-being, but it's because I'm looking to sell my condo and move into a house. I haven't had a legit (not compromised on account of sharing a wall with people) high-gain amp rig in what feels like forever. Now's as good a time as any to start planning.


----------



## USMarine75

I am GAS'ing ridiculously hard over a particular guitar and trying to figure out how to afford it... unfortunately everything I would sell is in storage 10,000 miles away lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stuck between the KSR Ceres, an H-H Tele, Sterling Axis, or wait for the Solar singlecut.


----------



## Xaios

So, I recently bought a couple bags of picks that I'd never tried before. Had to order them because I live in a pretty remote place. I ordered Ultex Jazz III XLs and Petrucci Jazz IIIs. I received the Ultex XLs first. Aside from the learning curve of going back to a larger pick (I've played regular stiffo Jazz IIIs for a while now), I really like them. Fairly thin, but still stiff enough that they don't have a lot of flex despite their size, which combines the best parts of the Jazz III and the JD 208, which is the pick I used before adopting Jazz IIIs. So, I thought to myself, "boy, if I like these, then I think I'm REALLY gonna like the Petruccis!"

Fast forward to a couple days ago. I finally got that package and... I'm not really feeling them. 

On paper, they seemed perfect. But I find they're quite slick to hold. They look grippy, more so than the Ultex Jazz III XLs, but they actually feel significantly less so. I also thought that their in-between size would feel perfect, but it actually ended up feeling more awkward than either regular Jazz IIIs or XLs.

Well, lesson learned I guess.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stuck between the KSR Ceres, an H-H Tele, Sterling Axis, or wait for the Solar singlecut.



Easy to narrow down. Do you like your current higher gain tones? Get a guitar. If you like your current guitars and want better tone buy the pedal. 

I’d buy the pedal. That’s just me though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Easy to narrow down. Do you like your current higher gain tones? Get a guitar. If you like your current guitars and want better tone buy the pedal.
> 
> I’d buy the pedal. That’s just me though.



Well my Helix is fine, just wanted to get more variety. 

I actually might get a Squier Contemporary Tele. The white one looks bitching. Plus fucking maple fretboards.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stuck between the KSR Ceres, an H-H Tele, _Sterling_ Axis, or wait for the Solar singlecut.



Do not


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> Do not



Why?

I’ve played a bunch of great Sterling guitars as of late. I was actually shocked how good they were. Reminded me of some of the better PRS SE guitars. Maybe just me. YMMV...


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> Why?
> 
> I’ve played a bunch of great Sterling guitars as of late. I was actually shocked how good they were. Reminded me of some of the better PRS SE guitars. Maybe just me. YMMV...



My mileage went as far as splintered and stripped out trem post holes with a crack leading from one through the whole trem route in the body (going toward the neck side of the route). The crack was painted over too. "Oh, this is fine, send it through". The body wood seemed really soft and balsa-y

It was a SUB Albert Lee HH, so idk maybe the higher-up ones like the JPs and Majesties are alright. But man, it was the fuckiest thing I've ever seen in a guitar with a QC sticker


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> My mileage went as far as splintered and stripped out trem post holes with a crack leading from one through the whole trem route in the body (going toward the neck side of the route). The crack was painted over too. "Oh, this is fine, send it through". The body wood seemed really soft and balsa-y
> 
> It was a SUB Albert Lee HH, so idk maybe the higher-up ones like the JPs and Majesties are alright. But man, it was the fuckiest thing I've ever seen in a guitar with a QC sticker



Well damn that sucks! My only experience was a bunch of newer JP ones at Sam Ash in Manhattan. And they were all set up great too. I had been playing Suhrs and other high end guitars all day and the Sterlings didn’t disappoint by comparison. But your experience says a lot about both the manufacturer and the retailer!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was avoiding the SUBS because the AX40 version supposedly has a real maple cap below a maple veneer. The AX4 has a photo top according to Sterling or Brian themselves. Don't remember.


----------



## pearl_07

Had a K&K Pure Mini installed in my Taylor 214. Anyone else have this pickup in their acoustics?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

FINALLY!


----------



## Smoked Porter

Welp, I think I've had a fun little run with preamp pedals. But between the tapdancing, and the plans I had for adding on to my current setup (and the costs that would come with it), I decided fuck it, time to sell some stuff and just get an AX8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so it looks like a Tele is definitely happening.


----------



## Miek

bought a Rick and a b7k ultra to record with


----------



## Aso

I got a Abominable Demon Lung and a Radio Friendly Unit Shifter a little bit ago. Also today I put a deposit down on a Jackson Double Rhoads that will have a killer crackle paint job. So much for saying no new customs for a year or two but couldn't pass up the chance.


----------



## Catalyst Collide

Fryette Power Station 2 - hopefully this weekend. Want to get my Ampeg V4 up and running for bedroom / recording levels.


----------



## Bearitone

Gassing SO hard for this right now


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk, depending on how the next few weeks go for me, I might try to grab either an MI Gamma or a VHT UL


----------



## nateispro

Im REALLY wanting to try a KSR Aries or a Kemper.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

KnightBrolaire said:


> idk, depending on how the next few weeks go for me, I might try to grab either an MI Gamma or a VHT UL



Get the UL if you can  it more than lives up to the forum hype


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Get the UL if you can  it more than lives up to the forum hype


The only one I've found that isn't stupidly overpriced is one without a GEQ. all the GEQ versions seem to go for like 2x the price of non-GEQ versions... I've been looking off and on for close to a year for a GEQ version at a decent price, but they basically don't exist anymore ;_;


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up a DIG after looking at them for like 2 years. I don't know where I'm going to put it just yet though.


----------



## lurè

Scored a TC Corona mini and a Flashback for a really good price.

Still unsure about the hall of fame. Are there any other options in that price range?


----------



## Boojakki

Just bought a Rodenberg GAS-808 XS Overdrive a few days ago. It's really great, I enjoy it very much and the bass boost switch get's rid of the mid-hump and give more oomph. Love it, my fave OD at the moment (it's boosting my also new Jam Rattler, also a great. great pedal!). This power led though... It's so friggin bright...


----------



## gunch

Hey heads up there’s a crate xlp on reverb for 200 somebody snag it


----------



## sezna

gunch said:


> Hey heads up there’s a crate xlp on reverb for 200 somebody snag it


might be me...


----------



## rokket2005

I got a cloudlifter zi incoming, mostly to use for my Moog, but it sounds like it'll be super useful for basically everything.


----------



## sezna

Finally picked up that torpedo captor after stalling forever. Gonna record some jams as soon as it touches down


----------



## Bearitone

Just got a 9-note and 17-note kalimba


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the tele didn't end up happening. 

So instead of going American i went a bit... Swedish.


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the tele didn't end up happening.
> 
> So instead of going American i went a bit... Swedish.



Congrats! I've owned two and they're fantastic. So far it's the only guitar I've owned and not swapped the pickups for something else.

I've always wished for them to get a little more adventurous with the designs, as the neck is top notch for playability and stability.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> Congrats! I've owned two and they're fantastic. So far it's the only guitar I've owned and not swapped the pickups for something else.
> 
> I've always wished for them to get a little more adventurous with the designs, as the neck is top notch for playability and stability.



I'm actually a big fan of the existing shapes, so I don't mind. Their takes on the Les Paul and ES335 are rather cool, and the same for the Fantomas.


----------



## StrmRidr

I'm kind of on a gear acquiring bender this month. Got myself a Fender Player series Strat a few weeks ago (awesome guitar for the money if you like strats). I have a Jackson Pro Series Juggernaut HT7 Blue Sky Burst on order, a Black Winter for my ALEXI-600, and I also have a brushed gold Het Set in the mail for my EC-1000. I have some time off from work this month too so I am looking forward to enjoying all the new gear.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

super tempted by the black metal arrow. As much as I detest trems, that guitar speaks to me


----------



## Steinmetzify

Waiting on my buddy that's a serial flipper to need $ and sell me his M1 he just grabbed. Shouldn't be long now.......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany second...


----------



## gunch

The Fantomas is pretty cool, Ghost be damned


----------



## sezna

steinmetzify said:


> Waiting on my buddy that's a serial flipper to need $ and sell me his M1 he just grabbed. Shouldn't be long now.......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany second...


I love having friends like that. Got an amp flipper friend near me, haha. Unfortunately our tastes in guitars differs greatly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying to debate if I need to get the Airis Savage Drive if I get the KSR Ceres. 

I've also been debating on getting the TC Electronic Classic Booster Distortion. Supposed to be a reissue of the old Line Driver Distortion.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to debate if I need to get the Airis Savage Drive if I get the KSR Ceres.
> 
> I've also been debating on getting the TC Electronic Classic Booster Distortion. Supposed to be a reissue of the old Line Driver Distortion.


Both of course


----------



## nateispro

I have a VHT CL100 coming in the next week or two. Super excited to have a high gain beast back in the house, Not looking forward to how sloppy its going to make me sound haha But its been a dream list amp for close to 10 years now. Im trying to decide if I should boost it or not!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp i ended up buying a pittbull ultra lead. guess now i can directly compare the vt2 preamp to the real deal


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp i ended up buying a pittbull ultra lead. guess now i can directly compare the vt2 preamp to the real deal



Your amp setup's gotten insane this year!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Your amp setup's gotten insane this year!


yeah it has lol. all i need is the mi gamma, Iic+ and a dual recto of some sort so I can finally cross em off the hit list as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaand fuck it, got a Savage Drive. One JUST popped up used so I immediately jumped on it.

Not selling it this time. 

EDIT: I guess we'll see how much I like the stock Hagstrom and see if I'm getting pickups next, or a KSR Ceres.


----------



## Seabeast2000

We need a Home Shopping Network channel for gear.


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> super tempted by the black metal arrow. As much as I detest trems, that guitar speaks to me


If you would like trems we could be friends 

Doesn't your Charvel have a trem?

And I'm on the hunt for a UV7BK now...unless I upgrade my house. Which will mean no UV's for a while :'(


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> If you would like trems we could be friends
> 
> Doesn't your Charvel have a trem?
> 
> And I'm on the hunt for a UV7BK now...unless I upgrade my house. Which will mean no UV's for a while :'(


 I don't mind the floyd on the charvel because that guitar has so much mojo. I don't like setting up trems, and I change tunings frequently, so trem loaded guitars never stick around for very long in my collection.


----------



## stevexc

I think my next purchase is gonna be nice and simple... a few feet of bulk cable and a bunch of connectors, for my pedalboard.

As much as I want to build an HM2 clone it's just not in the budget for a bit...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So while doing more reading about the standard Hagstrom Swede, I ended up reading up more about the Super Swede...

...Fuck. Guess that's on the list too


----------



## Steinmetzify

nateispro said:


> I have a VHT CL100 coming in the next week or two. Super excited to have a high gain beast back in the house, Not looking forward to how sloppy its going to make me sound haha But its been a dream list amp for close to 10 years now. Im trying to decide if I should boost it or not!



Nice Nate, did you sell the Science?

Also of course boost it.


----------



## narad

steinmetzify said:


> Nice Nate, did you sell the Science?
> 
> Also of course boost it.



Also interested in Science vs. VHT comparisons.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp i ended up buying a pittbull ultra lead. guess now i can directly compare the vt2 preamp to the real deal



VT2 into the VHT UL


----------



## Kaura

Just ordered a new guitar pedal from eBay. $349,99USD and I have to pay almost 90€ for customs because it comes from Japan but I hope it's worth it.


----------



## narad

Kaura said:


> Just ordered a new guitar pedal from eBay. $349,99USD and I have to pay almost 90€ for customs because it comes from Japan but I hope it's worth it.



Jeez dude, what'd you order?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> Both of course



Probably what's gonna happen.  

Either the Ceres, Super Swede, or thinking about trying the Keith Merrow fishmans. That or giving the PRS Tremonti treble another try.


----------



## Kaura

narad said:


> Jeez dude, what'd you order?



You'll see.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably what's gonna happen.
> 
> Either the Ceres, Super Swede, or thinking about trying the Keith Merrow fishmans. That or giving the PRS Tremonti treble another try.


I really hope you like the KM Fishmans if you get them. I think they're the best sounding set so far.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

narad said:


> Jeez dude, what'd you order?



The comma takes the place of the period. If I understand correctly, he paid $350. Not sure if joking, but I thought I'd put my $,02 in...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> I really hope you like the KM Fishmans if you get them. I think they're the best sounding set so far.



How do they compare to the Classics? My main guitar uses those.


----------



## mnemonic

narad said:


> Jeez dude, what'd you order?



The control knob off a fortin 33


----------



## Bearitone

mnemonic said:


> The control knob off a fortin 33



“This is the chicken head knob that started it all...”


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How do they compare to the Classics? My main guitar uses those.



I haven't tried the Classic bridge (just Tosin, Modern, and KM sets so far) but the neck is the exact same on both of those sets. The KM bridge is more aggressive than the Classic from what I've heard (like clip-wise, not from people).

Surprisingly, the bridge is less bassy in my KM-7 MK-3 for some reason. I don't know that I will remove them from it. I was debating on removing the set from my MK-2 though prior to receiving the MK-3.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> I haven't tried the Classic bridge (just Tosin, Modern, and KM sets so far) but the neck is the exact same on both of those sets. The KM bridge is more aggressive than the Classic from what I've heard (like clip-wise, not from people).
> 
> Surprisingly, the bridge is less bassy in my KM-7 MK-3 for some reason. I don't know that I will remove them from it. I was debating on removing the set from my MK-2 though prior to receiving the MK-3.



I have the Classics in an all-mahogany beast, and it still is super tight and cutting. It's really weird, cuz I also had them in a guitar with a mahogany body/maple bolt-on neck and it wasn't nearly as tight and cutting. But it's also an Explorer, which in my experience tends to be darker than Les Pauls. No clue why, they... just are. 

But yeah, if the Merrows are more "modern" then the classics, then I gotta try them for sure. I do wish I could get the Merrow bridge separate so I can get a covered Classic neck pickup. I always dug the Jimmy Page covered neck/uncovered bridge look.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Well my Dark Sun reverb/delay finally got delivered today so that is exciting. Next up is possibly an ESP B8 or a SC608B, have a lead on both just need to decide if the cost difference is worth it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Got a VFE Dragon that's supposed to be delivered today. Curious how it stacks, as well as what kind of tones I get by itself.


----------



## Soya

On the search for some tighter/more aggressive pickups for my jazzmaster, thinking maybe nazgul/sentient since I liked them in my Schecter Banshee. Will be tough to overcome my frugal nature though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> On the search for some tighter/more aggressive pickups for my jazzmaster, thinking maybe nazgul/sentient since I liked them in my Schecter Banshee. Will be tough to overcome my frugal nature though.


if you keep an eye on reverb nazgul/sentient and bw sets pop up cheap surprisingly frequently since people rip em out of the schecter km guitars


----------



## Soya

I'd definitely be keen on trying the black winters, I've heard good things.


----------



## rexbinary

Picked up a Maxon OD808 again. This is the second one I have owned. I sold the first one in favor of a SD805. I've changed my main amp since then so I'd like to A/B the 808 and the 805 again. I'm not getting rid of either pedal this time after the A/B since either one is such a good utility pedal to have around.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> I'd definitely be keen on trying the black winters, I've heard good things.


duncan distortions and custom 5s pop up around 40$ from time to time. those are both quite good for chugs/br00tz as well.


----------



## narad

LeviathanKiller said:


> The comma takes the place of the period. If I understand correctly, he paid $350. Not sure if joking, but I thought I'd put my $,02 in...



Oh yea, I'm used to reading prices with commas so it didn't even occur to me. I just mean more like, since I'm in Japan, what pedal (presumably of Japan origin) is worth $350 used + $90 in customs fees. And in that case I should probably also buy it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the Hagstrom came in and it actually sounds fucking killer. Plays like a beast, too. Probably the most shreddy Les Paul I've ever play with insanely low action.

I'm also probably gonna end up keeping it passive. Use it as a test bed to try different passive pickups.

Starting with the DiMarzio Super 3. I know @KnightBrolaire hates this pickup, but I'm fucking curious.,


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the Hagstrom came in and it actually sounds fucking killer. Plays like a beast, too. Probably the most shreddy Les Paul I've ever play with insanely low action.
> 
> I'm also probably gonna end up keeping it passive. Use it as a test bed to try different passive pickups.
> 
> Starting with the DiMarzio Super 3. I know @KnightBrolaire hates this pickup, but I'm fucking curious.,


I don't hate it per se, I just like it the least out of every pickup I've tried in my shootout. It's an ok pickup. It's good for stuff like The Sword/Kyuss/Pelican/etc, but that's about it imo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't hate it per se, I just like it the least out of every pickup I've tried in my shootout. It's an ok pickup. It's good for stuff like The Sword/Kyuss/Pelican/etc, but that's about it imo.



I just remember you saying you weren't to fond of it, so I kinda avoided it. But man, I just need to try it. It's just been one of those passives I've ALWAYS been curious about.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just remember you saying you weren't to fond of it, so I kinda avoided it. But man, I just need to try it. It's just been one of those passives I've ALWAYS been curious about.


well if you don't dig it, at least used dimarzios are pretty easy to get rid of, so there's that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> well if you don't dig it, at least used dimarzios are pretty easy to get rid of, so there's that



Kinda true? The Super 3 seems to kinda pop up slow and sell kinda slow. 

But yeah, I definitely need to give the Super 3, Dominion, and Titan a try.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda true? The Super 3 seems to kinda pop up slow and sell kinda slow.
> 
> But yeah, I definitely need to give the Super 3, Dominion, and Titan a try.


nah, I'll save you the trouble, just buy the dominion and skip the others.


----------



## gunch

https://reverb.com/item/21461173-33-boost-clone-by-elemental-effects

then I want to be a cheeky fuck and put thirt33 thr33 on it with a dymo label maker


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But yeah, I definitely need to give the Super 3, Dominion, and Titan a try.





KnightBrolaire said:


> nah, I'll save you the trouble, just buy the dominion and skip the others.



All roads lead to the Dominion  the Titan is great and I've yet to try a Super 3, but the Dominion just can't be beaten IMO


----------



## LeftOurEyes

Even though I shouldn't spend money right now, all the HM-2 talk got me wanting a Throne Torcher. A batch finally popped up on their site and since its such a pain to keep checking the site to see what pedals hes building currently, I just caved in and bought one. And it looks like I got the last one too so I guess I'm glad lol.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> All roads lead to the Dominion  the Titan is great and I've yet to try a Super 3, but the Dominion just can't be beaten IMO


I have been curious about the Dominion also, but I have always been curious about the D-Sonic for years. I keep thinking about picking one up to try.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shask said:


> I have been curious about the Dominion also, but I have always been curious about the D-Sonic for years. I keep thinking about picking one up to try.


both of those are really good pickups imo. Can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well at the moment its still those 3 pickups, or a BKP Cold Sweat, Painkiller, or Elysian Trident


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well at the moment its still those 3 pickups, or a BKP Cold Sweat, Painkiller, or Elysian Trident



There's a run on Elysian pickups currently including the Trident I and IIs. Not sure if any are still available but worth a shot. Search for it on Facebook.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well at the moment its still those 3 pickups, or a BKP Cold Sweat, Painkiller, or Elysian Trident


that's a big spread soundwise lol. I'd say scratch the painkillers unless you're putting em in a darker sounding guitar, they're obnoxiously bright. They also have this hairy/fizzy quality to the high end and their cleans suck dick. They are pretty tight feeling though, they chug and scream with utter ease, so if you want all br00tz all the time, they're good for that. The neck is nice for leads but not quite as good as say the jugg neck or the cold sweat, both of those excel at liquidy smooth lead tones and sweeps, etc. 

Can't comment on the cold sweat bridge yet, but the neck is excellent for liquidy shred leads and has nice cleans. think liquifire but clearer sounding basically.
Tridents are def one of my favorite pickups. Tight low end, snarly mids, very clear sounding, great split sounds, really good cleans. Trident II is even snarlier in the mids and higher output.


----------



## Kaura

LeviathanKiller said:


> The comma takes the place of the period. If I understand correctly, he paid $350. Not sure if joking, but I thought I'd put my $,02 in...



Oh, yeah. I paid $350. I didn't remember there were some weird rules about typing prices in English. In Finnish, commas are only used for cents.


----------



## Aso

This is supposed to be showing up on Monday. Sully Ghost Elita ( Ghost because it's not supposed to exist since it's #6 of 5) SD Black Winters, Tesi Illuminated kill switch, and a Hannes bridge


----------



## nateispro

steinmetzify said:


> Nice Nate, did you sell the Science?
> 
> Also of course boost it.



I traded it for this CL100, I love Science with all my being and Alex is amazing, Ive just lusted after VHT's for so long I had to jump on it!



narad said:


> Also interested in Science vs. VHT comparisons.



When I get it Ill be able to tell you how it compares to the Hellhawk and the Decolonizer Ive had!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's a big spread soundwise lol. I'd say scratch the painkillers unless you're putting em in a darker sounding guitar, they're obnoxiously bright. They also have this hairy/fizzy quality to the high end and their cleans suck dick. They are pretty tight feeling though, they chug and scream with utter ease, so if you want all br00tz all the time, they're good for that. The neck is nice for leads but not quite as good as say the jugg neck or the cold sweat, both of those excel at liquidy smooth lead tones and sweeps, etc.
> 
> Can't comment on the cold sweat bridge yet, but the neck is excellent for liquidy shred leads and has nice cleans. think liquifire but clearer sounding basically.
> Tridents are def one of my favorite pickups. Tight low end, snarly mids, very clear sounding, great split sounds, really good cleans. Trident II is even snarlier in the mids and higher output.



I may just bite the bullet and wait for a used Dominion to pop up. Might as well get the best option first since everyone and their cat seems to love it. 

Also forgot about the Dean Baker Act. Supposed to be a cool pickup as well. Kind of a meaner JB apparently?


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up another Cioks DC10 so that I don't have to juggle a one spot back and forth between two different spots. I kind of need more outlets in my music room also, but since I rent I can't really do anything about that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I may just bite the bullet and wait for a used Dominion to pop up. Might as well get the best option first since everyone and their cat seems to love it.
> 
> Also forgot about the Dean Baker Act. Supposed to be a cool pickup as well. Kind of a meaner JB apparently?


i don't know anything about the dean baker. if you want kind of jb flavored but mean af, try an mcp afwayu.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> i don't know anything about the dean baker. if you want kind of jb flavored but mean af, try an mcp afwayu.



Yeah but $70 new and right away vs $130 and a wait time. 

I was mostly curious about the Baker Act because of the few reviews I've seen, they're mostly glowing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah but $70 new and right away vs $130 and a wait time.
> 
> I was mostly curious about the Baker Act because of the few reviews I've seen, they're mostly glowing.


 go be the guinea pig for the dean and report back then


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> go be the guinea pig for the dean and report back then



I'm not trying to diss your options.  Just trying to go with the cheaper options first before I get into the bo00otique stuff.

The end result will probanly be me just getting a Fluence Merrow/Classic set.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not trying to diss your options.  Just trying to go with the cheaper options first before I get into the bo00otique stuff.
> 
> The end result will probanly be me just getting a Fluence Merrow/Classic set.


no i'm serious, try it and report back, i wanna know if they're good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> no i'm serious, try it and report back, i wanna know if they're good



Given how rare they are used, I'm super debating on pulling the trigger now because... fuck it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> no i'm serious, try it and report back, i wanna know if they're good



Well.


I bought a Dominion.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well.
> 
> 
> I bought a Dominion.


good choice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If it doesn't work out, then I'll try the Baker Act next. The only thing that worries me is that the Dominion will lack in the high end department, but we'll see.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it doesn't work out, then I'll try the Baker Act next. The only thing that worries me is that the Dominion will lack in the high end department, but we'll see.


dominion is brighter and has more high end than either the sd3 or titan, so you should be fine unless it's going into a super dark sounding guitar/rig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> dominion is brighter and has more high end than either the sd3 or titan, so you should be fine unless it's going into a super dark sounding guitar/rig.



Idk if it's the pickups, but for being all mahogany it's just as bright as my Fluence Classic loaded guitar. And that guitar is borderline harsh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk if it's the pickups, but for being all mahogany it's just as bright as my Fluence Classic loaded guitar. And that guitar is borderline harsh.


What's the scale length?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What's the scale length?


Plain jane 24.75''. It's as Les Paul as a Les Paul can be.

I guess it's the fretboard? It's that Resinator material which I guess is just a glorified ebanol.

Also I don't mean that as a bad thing. You can make bright guitars sound darker, but it's hard as fuck to make a dark guitar sound bright in my experience.


----------



## Jake

Every time I start to downsize someone posts something that I can't stop myself from buying on Reverb. RG2610 Prestige for $375? Absolutely going to buy that even if it's just to clean it up and flip at that point


----------



## Andromalia

I was unable to sell mine for 500 in europe so those are reaaally low priced. I gave up on selling it since anything lower just isn't worth it.


----------



## sirbuh

rolling the dice on a Behringer VT999 with Bitmod installed.


----------



## vick1000

sirbuh said:


> rolling the dice on a Behringer VT999 with Bitmod installed.


I have used one before, pretty good preamp, responds well to a tube swap.

For my new toy...

https://reverb.com/item/6925440-atomic-ampli-firebox-2017


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I tried to resist... Lord I tried! But I just couldn't help it...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

High Plains Drifter said:


> I tried to resist... Lord I tried! But I just couldn't help it...



Is this the standard version or the baritone?

Also I haven't got the Dominion yet, but if it doesn't work out, then the Dean Baker Act is next for sure. After that I'm gonna risk it and try the BKP Cold Sweat or Painkiller, but I feel like the Dominion or Baker Act will be the ticket. The stock bridge pickup already sounds pretty decent.

Hell I think I changed my mind about getting the Ceres.  Decided I might put that money down on trying to find a Hagstrom Super Swede.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is this the standard version or the baritone?



Baritone... strung 10-59. This won out over the 6-string Eclipse. Been wanting a single Black Winter for ages!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

High Plains Drifter said:


> Baritone... strung 10-59. This won out over the 6-string Eclipse. Been wanting a single Black Winter for ages!



I still kinda want the baritone one myself. It looks killer as all hell.
And that's the string gauge I use for my SC-607B. I tune down to A and sometimes G# and it works perfect for me.


----------



## Jake

Andromalia said:


> I was unable to sell mine for 500 in europe so those are reaaally low priced. I gave up on selling it since anything lower just isn't worth it.


This will be my third one since oh idk 2010. Every time I get rid of one it seems to find it's way back but yeah I paid $800 for my last one so its crazy cheap.


----------



## MetalHex

Im gassing soo fuckin hard right now for a PRS torero. I just sold my se c24 floyd because the pickups were bland, i wasnt crazy about the neck, and for 24 frets, the extra .5 inch on the scale length of torero compared to just 25" on the c24will make much more difference. Oh and ebony fretboard. And neck thru.

The problem is I also want an ESP E-ii horizon or mii


----------



## High Plains Drifter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still kinda want the baritone one myself. It looks killer as all hell.
> And that's the string gauge I use for my SC-607B. I tune down to A and sometimes G# and it works perfect for me.



My seven strings are all over the place... My A7 has 9-62's, Jackson Solist7 has 9-56's, and RG752 FX7 with 10-59's. I've never owned an LTD... or ESP for that matter but I feel as if I'm going to sincerely jive with this one. Head-stock logo is the ONLY thing I don't dig regarding aesthetics but it's beginning to grow on me.


----------



## lurè

Just placed the 20% deposit for my first kiesel. Now we play the waiting game.

How many weeks should I expect to wait?


----------



## USMarine75

lurè said:


> Just placed the 20% deposit for my first kiesel. Now we play the waiting game.
> 
> How many weeks should I expect to wait?



For them to authorize the return, or for them to tell you it's an option 50 and you won't get a refund?

I kid, I kid... 

I think current wait time is like 2-4 months depending on how crazy you spec'd it. Enjoy!


----------



## Edika

I'm starting to GAS really hard for a Randall RD100 or a Marshall DSL100. The Randall sounds huge and it's quite cheap.


----------



## lurè

USMarine75 said:


> For them to authorize the return, or for them to tell you it's an option 50 and you won't get a refund?
> 
> I kid, I kid...
> 
> I think current wait time is like 2-4 months depending on how crazy you spec'd it. Enjoy!




I went pretty basic: solid gloss finish, 5 piece neck. I hope to have It in 2 months.


----------



## USMarine75

lurè said:


> I went pretty basic: solid gloss finish, 5 piece neck. I hope to have It in 2 months.



Yeah that seems like the longest I've heard of anyone waiting unless some crazy finish options.


----------



## Bearitone

High Plains Drifter said:


> My seven strings are all over the place... My A7 has 9-62's, Jackson Solist7 has 9-56's, and RG752 FX7 with 10-59's. I've never owned an LTD... or ESP for that matter but I feel as if I'm going to sincerely jive with this one. Head-stock logo is the ONLY thing I don't dig regarding aesthetics but it's beginning to grow on me.



It looks like embossed plastic that was glued on. You’ll probably be able to remove it if you want


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Bearitone said:


> It looks like embossed plastic that was glued on. You’ll probably be able to remove it if you want



That's what I figured with the 3D appearance of it. It'll have to be okay as I have no plans to remove it and subsequently refinish the head-stock to get it to match up to the factory finish. Just wish they had kept the older LTD script... maybe screen printed in a contrasting gloss black. That woulda looked cool imo.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

lurè said:


> Just placed the 20% deposit for my first kiesel. Now we play the waiting game.
> 
> How many weeks should I expect to wait?


About 3 months and I had mine.


----------



## Soya

Duncan distortion incoming for my charvel/jazzmaster thing. Swapping pickups on pickguard guitars is so annoying though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> Duncan distortion incoming for my charvel/jazzmaster thing. Swapping pickups on pickguard guitars is so annoying though.


pssh you think that's bad, try swapping pickups in a regular tele. the bridge also covers the bridge pickup, so you have to unscrew the bridge from the body to install a new pickup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo, I found a Super Swede for cheap, so I coulnd't say no. 

Also helps it was the rare silver satin finish.







EDIT: Uhh, for some reason the one in the picture is a regular Swede, but trust me, I made sure the one I purchased wasa Super.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo, I found a Super Swede for cheap, so I coulnd't say no.
> 
> Also helps it was the rare silver satin finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Uhh, for some reason the one in the picture is a regular Swede, but trust me, I made sure the one I purchased wasa Super.



Oof that's tasty, man


----------



## Soya

KnightBrolaire said:


> pssh you think that's bad, try swapping pickups in a regular tele. the bridge also covers the bridge pickup, so you have to unscrew the bridge from the body to install a new pickup.


I think that's appropriate punishment for playing a Tele


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Soya said:


> I think that's appropriate punishment for playing a Tele



Part of playing a Telecaster is realizing the guitar isn't doing you any favors as far as comfort or playability, so the extra hassle in pickup swaps comes with the territory  that said, my god do I love my Tele anyway


----------



## rexbinary

One of these:






and one of these:






on the way.


----------



## narad

rexbinary said:


> on the way.



That little guy's so cute I also have one on the way now


----------



## narad

Eh, I saw a reasonably priced amp that reminded me of "The Terminator" so I went for it:


----------



## gunch

narad said:


> Eh, I saw a reasonably priced amp that reminded me of "The Terminator" so I went for it:


Aww I thought you wanted one with the plexiglass faceplate


----------



## narad

gunch said:


> Aww I thought you wanted one with the plexiglass faceplate



Yea, I'm a little disappointed but all the "WARP" plexi ones were in the US/Australia, and I had trouble justifying the $200-$300 to import when this one was only ~$500 total.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Oof that's tasty, man



I wonder how tastier it'll look with an EMG 57/66 set in it...


----------



## sakeido

soldano hot rod 100+ for sale local 

thoughts? this is the SLO minus the magic transformer, no?


----------



## mnemonic

sakeido said:


> soldano hot rod 100+ for sale local
> 
> thoughts? this is the SLO minus the magic transformer, no?



I think some of the early hot rods came with deyoung transformers. If not deyoung, there’s been a few different ones used over the years. 

Circuit-wise they’re a bit different, but not that different. A few components.


----------



## gunch

Got a interface and Mackie cr3s 

Going to futz with free stuff until I get paid then get bluecat axiom and a good vst like nameless or reaxis


----------



## Amenthea

Just got back into playing after a break of quite a few years. I've got a Marshall 1936 under the stairs and my old rig was a rack... so I'm looking at perhaps getting a PRS MT15 within the next few weeks. My local shop has loads of lunchbox (did not know this was a thing until recently) amps and full size heads from brands I've never heard off, so I'll try a few. I should have posted 3 weeks ago as since then I've picked up a PRS Mark H SE in whale Blue 2 weeks ago and a Tremonti SE last weekend. My first PRS's too, they are OK.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LTD Viper just arrived! Now... do I wait for my wife to come home tonight at 10pm to open it or make up a reason why it needs to be opened now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@TheWarAgainstTime @KnightBrolaire you guys weren't kidding about the Dominion. For being, on paper, an extremely bass/mid heavy pickup, it's surprisingly tight and chuggy as fuck.

I was gonna get the Duncan Mustaine Livewire or EMG 57/66 set for the Super Swede I got coming, but I may just get a chrome Dominion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @TheWarAgainstTime @KnightBrolaire you guys weren't kidding about the Dominion. For being, on paper, an extremely bass/mid heavy pickup, it's surprisingly tight and chuggy as fuck.
> 
> I was gonna get the Duncan Mustaine Livewire or EMG 57/66 set for the Super Swede I got coming, but I may just get a chrome Dominion.



Of course as I discover this breakthrough, the Dominion is discontinued on a lot of big websites. Was hoping to find a satin nickel Dominion on sale.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Of course as I discover this breakthrough, the Dominion is discontinued on a lot of big websites. Was hoping to find a satin nickel Dominion on sale.



Dimarzio will still make it for you, but you would probably need to order it through a dealer who still does carry it. Maybe banjomikez on eBay or Axe Palace? I've ordered pickups from both of them with no problems, though it may take a few weeks if they don't already have what you need on hand


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @TheWarAgainstTime @KnightBrolaire you guys weren't kidding about the Dominion. For being, on paper, an extremely bass/mid heavy pickup, it's surprisingly tight and chuggy as fuck.
> 
> I was gonna get the Duncan Mustaine Livewire or EMG 57/66 set for the Super Swede I got coming, but I may just get a chrome Dominion.



This was my experience as well. I wasn't sure if mine was just the amp I was playing through at the time but it sounds like that wasn't the case. That's pretty sweet. I don't feel there are really enough tight lower frequency focused pickups out there.


----------



## sezna

I haven't gotten a guitar in a few years.

Just saw a killer flame top WMI Boden on Reverb...couldn't resist...NGD soon


----------



## sezna

sezna said:


> I haven't gotten a guitar in a few years.
> 
> Just saw a killer flame top WMI Boden on Reverb...couldn't resist...NGD soon


Good day turned into a sad day. Seller sold locally and refunded me.


----------



## AlmaMater

Just bought a pair of JBL 305P MKII Monitors and the NTS suite. My next purchase most likely be a MIDI keyboard to use some VSTis


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Gflex listing expired....so I can't get ahold of the guy BUT...may be heading due east later to grab a 2x12 "oversize" recto style cab, unloaded.


----------



## sezna

Couldn't let that shoddy ass reverb seller get me down. Ordered a different Boden, from strandberg themselves. NGD soon.


----------



## technomancer

EBMM Majesty Monarchy Majestic Purple


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Good pair of headphones and a solid state 2x12 combo or half stack to go with my new (to me, obviously) POD XT.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided to either get an EMG Het Set or 57/66 set for my new Super Swede. Sounds like it needs more beef.


----------



## rexbinary

Ordered this as an interface to go with my Two-Notes Captor, but I'm not sure if I should return it for a Sono. Please see this thread if you have an opinion: http://sevenstring.org/threads/audient-id14-vs-sono.335683/


----------



## StevenC

Ordered a step down transformer!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

sezna said:


> I love having friends like that. Got an amp flipper friend near me, haha. Unfortunately our tastes in guitars differs greatly.



im in texas and in need of an amp...cans he be my friend too?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Ordered a step down transformer!



Ah, I tried to get one but they upsold me.


----------



## USMarine75

Dammit... nothing now... it sold lol.

tl;dr my wife is happy


----------



## Spicypickles

Didn’t know I needed it, but a certain 7 string ESP custom shop this way comes......


----------



## Jake

Well I got another raise at work so the most logical thing to do is clearly to continue to save up for a custom Regius  

I figure getting about $13k in raises over the last 6 months, a $5k Regius cant hurt that much right?  (jk it's gonna take me awhile to save up for one because I have to be an adult)


----------



## sezna

Jake said:


> Well I got another raise at work so the most logical thing to do is clearly to continue to save up for a custom Regius
> 
> I figure getting about $13k in raises over the last 6 months, a $5k Regius cant hurt that much right?  (jk it's gonna take me awhile to save up for one because I have to be an adult)


You can get two! Send one to me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It ain't gonna match the guitar, but fuck it, black nickel EMG 57/66 set ordered.


----------



## Tigercrossbuster

treating myself to this babe to cope with the inevitable emotional devastation I'll be experiencing in theaters this thursday.


----------



## Seabeast2000

A 7 and 6 set from Stringjoy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Tigercrossbuster said:


> treating myself to this babe to cope with the inevitable emotional devastation I'll be experiencing in theaters this thursday.



That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Tigercrossbuster

thanks bud! I'm very stoked to get my hands on it 


The906 said:


> That's pretty awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm glad we have companies like Solar and Schecter that are finally releasing reverse-headstock Explorers.


----------



## Tigercrossbuster

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm glad we have companies like Solar and Schecter that are finally releasing reverse-headstock Explorers.


could not agree more. although I personally think the traditional explorer headstock suits the body well, you can never go wrong with a reversed!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also I've been getting pissed off at having to actually switch my wah on and off. And with it being a mini wah, it's even harder I find. I'm not a fan of the Helix wahs either.

Sooo, I have a dunlop 95Q on the way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

slime green swirl jackson or the new satchel charvel in slime green. I want a guitar that looks like I beat slimer to death with it.


----------



## sezna

KnightBrolaire said:


> slime green swirl jackson or the new satchel charvel in slime green. I want a guitar that looks like I beat slimer to death with it.


your tastes often surprise me but i welcome it


----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also I've been getting pissed off at having to actually switch my wah on and off. And with it being a mini wah, it's even harder I find. I'm not a fan of the Helix wahs either.
> 
> Sooo, I have a dunlop 95Q on the way.



No love for the tremonti wah?


----------



## broj15

Possibly my next purchase if y'all can convince me. There's a blue stripe Peavey bandit (1x12 70watt I'm pretty sure) in 8.9/10 condition at the pawn shop close to my house. They said they'd take $125 for it. Is it worth it just so I can keep it in the basement when I want to plug in and not drive to my practice space?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> No love for the tremonti wah?



Never tried the tremonti, but I've yet to try a Motley I liked.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also I've been getting pissed off at having to actually switch my wah on and off. And with it being a mini wah, it's even harder I find. I'm not a fan of the Helix wahs either.
> 
> Sooo, I have a dunlop 95Q on the way.



Not sure what kind of wah you like... but I ended up going with the AMT Jap Girl...


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Not sure what kind of wah you like... but I ended up going with the AMT Jap Girl...



I also wound up with it, but I'm not sure exactly what they're referencing so I'm not sure how racist to consider it. These things are probably best left unknown, because it's a cool pedal!


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I also wound up with it, but I'm not sure exactly what they're referencing so I'm not sure how racist to consider it. These things are probably best left unknown, because it's a cool pedal!



It was down to that and the JC95 Jerry Cantrell, but I went with the smaller footprint. And I've liked everything I've ever bought from AMT. I also have a Budwah somewhere that is amazing, but more of a vintage wah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Not sure what kind of wah you like... but I ended up going with the AMT Jap Girl...



Had one. Liked it but not switchless. 

I like my 535Q mini a lot already. More than the AMT. But I need a switchless wah which is why I ordered a 95Q.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I want to grab some FabFilter stuff while it's heavily discounted in April. Not sure what the smallest bundle is I can get away with for mixing and mastering my own personal tracks. I definitely want ProQ3 at least. Any advice on that, guys?

While I love the Mooer Preamp Live, I'm thinking heavily of selling it and trying to get an AX8. Will likely wait until the successor of the AX8 comes out though so prices will be much lower. My main reason is because of the lack of effects. A two pedal setup is going to be more complicated for me than just having an all-in-one even though the AX8 is bigger.


Also probably going to grab an 8" PA speaker for the travel rig. Getting disappointed with not having a travel rig that sounds anything close to my Axe-Fx 3 setup. Mooer Preamp Live + portable mp3 speaker isn't really that great (90% of that being due to the speaker). lol


I started another guitar build. Probably gonna make this one public before completion as soon as I get the first progress pics maybe. I plan on this being my second to last guitar before I restructure everything I own. I've owned quite a few production guitars while I gained knowledge and experience with various attributes in order to determine what I personally like most and feel comfortable with. I've settled into things now so I'm getting some customs built off that "data" and selling some of the production guitars that aren't a good fit for me.


----------



## Xaios

I get a bonus at the end of May. As a late-graduation present to myself, and also as a reward for paying off all of my student debt in under a year, I'm gonna get me a Helix. I've also been thinking about what I'm going to run it through. I've had a 100W Marshall combo for several years, and I even run my current pedal (Zoom Gn5) straight into the effects loop. It's... fine, but I don't know if it'll have the flexibility that I would want. I'm thinking about selling both of those (I'm certainly not going to need the Zoom anymore) and getting a Headrush FRFR 112. Thoughts?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Had one. Liked it but not switchless.
> 
> I like my 535Q mini a lot already. More than the AMT. But I need a switchless wah which is why I ordered a 95Q.


I thought Dunlop could mod their wahs for switchless?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I thought Dunlop could mod their wahs for switchless?


..I just googled this. No shit, huh? Well, if I end up liking the 535Q more than the 95Q, I'll contact dunlop about seeing IF the mini wah can be modded to be switchless. It's only like $50.

I guess that'll be a future purchase. 

Also thanks to talking to someone, I'm like, really debating on trying the Duncan Duality pickups. I know I just got the 57/66 set, but since no one's given impressions about them, I thought I gotta give them a shot eventually.

EDIT: Fuck it, sent Dunlop a message.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also thanks to talking to someone, I'm like, really debating on trying the Duncan Duality pickups. I know I just got the 57/66 set, but since no one's given impressions about them, I thought I gotta give them a shot eventually.



Had a set in my Phoenix. They were solid, pretty articulate, more powerful than you might expect too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Had a set in my Phoenix. They were solid, pretty articulate, more powerful than you might expect too.



Hows the low end tightness? And is the high end soft sounding? That's one complaint I heard about them, was the high end was pretty muted.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I thought Dunlop could mod their wahs for switchless?



I didn't know this! It's low on my list to do but I was gonna get rid of my Dunlop wah because I hate having to click it on and off and needed a switchless one for one of my songs. I'm going to have to look into and do this at some point soon.


----------



## Seabeast2000

das Genz Benz G Flexen 212 is here.....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Clicking Dunlop wahs on and off is easy: I suggest sanding down the rubber pieces. Makes them a lot easier to click on and off.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hows the low end tightness? And is the high end soft sounding? That's one complaint I heard about them, was the high end was pretty muted.



I don’t recall that being the case, but it has been over a year since I had that guitar. Plenty tight, they chugged just fine. There is an video that Ola did out there too.


----------



## Metropolis

I had a crazy vision to create Wintersun's first album rig. Mesa Boogie TriAxis + 2:90 poweramp, and a Peavey 5150 4x12 cab. Wonder what kind of speakers Jari used, original Sheffield 1200's or something else... Guitar with EMG 81/85 set is a must, but I don't want to have early 00's Jackson with a Floyd.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I thought Dunlop could mod their wahs for switchless?



Dunlop got back with me. Said they don't do mods anymore.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dunlop got back with me. Said they don't do mods anymore.


My guess is because they went to SMT. Lame.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dunlop got back with me. Said they don't do mods anymore.



Have you checked YouTube for any tutorial vids on how to do the mod yourself?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Have you checked YouTube for any tutorial vids on how to do the mod yourself?









Oh well, just gotta hope Dunlop eventually does a mini switch-less wah that isn't the bass wah.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Metropolis said:


> I had a crazy vision to create Wintersun's first album rig. Mesa Boogie TriAxis + 2:90 poweramp, and a Peavey 5150 4x12 cab. Wonder what kind of speakers Jari used, original Sheffield 1200's or something else... Guitar with EMG 81/85 set is a must, but I don't want to have early 00's Jackson with a Floyd.


I’ve got all of that lying around except the triaxis. Maybe I should try


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda caved in and got the Dean Baker Act. I like the Dominion, but as I said before I wanna experiment with passives in general.


----------



## gunch

Got an EMG 57 bridge for my NK bc apparently you have to buy the fat 55s as a set

Also got a kliq aircell strap, a Natas VST by Vadim Taranov and Ownhammer heavy hitters II 

I might get Taranovs recto model too


----------



## Boojakki

Got my Carl Martin Panama OD today. What a great sounding pedal! It's all I expected and more. Thank you Pete (Thorn).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the Dunlop wah is a keeper. And I can see why it was so cheap.

It wouldn't turn off. It was stuck in on mode no matter what I did. Turns out the switchless mechanism is a microswitch on the rear end of the pedal that turns on the pedal when it's switched off, so when the heel of the pedal presses down on the switch, it turns it off. The PCB wasn't screwed down all the way, so the PCB was going slack when pressure was put down on the switch.

So, yeah, if you ever get a Dunlop switchess wah that won't turn off, consider screwing down the PCB as tight as possible.


----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the Dunlop wah is a keeper. And I can see why it was so cheap.
> 
> It wouldn't turn off. It was stuck in on mode no matter what I did.



I'm going to practise not going for the obvious joke here.


----------



## MetalHex

prlgmnr said:


> I'm going to practise not going for the obvious joke here.


If the joke has anything to do with Kirk Hammet, please tell us anyway!


----------



## prlgmnr

Not only was that the Joke, I have this gnawing fear that I've already done that exact joke in this thread and it wasn't even that long ago.


----------



## Aso

Don't really need more pedal's but I had to buy a Abominable Electronics Evil Ned. Now to wait for it to show up. Also really been tempted to find a JCM 800 2203 but not sure I really need a fifth tube amp.


----------



## Xaios

prlgmnr said:


> Not only was that the Joke, I have this gnawing fear that I've already done that exact joke in this thread and it wasn't even that long ago.


Well, I mean, that's just basic probability. If you look at pretty much any guitarist on this forum, there's a roughly 28.7% chance they made a joke about Kirk Wahmmett sometime in the preceeding 72 hours.


----------



## gunch

gunch said:


> Got an EMG 57 bridge for my NK bc apparently you have to buy the fat 55s as a set
> 
> Also got a kliq aircell strap, a Natas VST by Vadim Taranov and Ownhammer heavy hitters II
> 
> I might get Taranovs recto model too



God dick shitting Christ why are 9 volts 8 bucks EVEN AT THE DOLLAR STORE

Also the Kliq is dope but my fingers hurt from getting it and my rubber strap locks on


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Aso said:


> Don't really need more pedal's but I had to buy a Abominable Electronics Evil Ned. Now to wait for it to show up. Also really been tempted to find a JCM 800 2203 but not sure I really need a fifth tube amp.
> 
> View attachment 68857


Is it a Dist+/250 clone?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is it a Dist+/250 clone?


nah it's basicallya boost with hm2 maxed eq that can be blended in.


----------



## MetalHex

prlgmnr said:


> Not only was that the Joke, I have this gnawing fear that I've already done that exact joke in this thread and it wasn't even that long ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying a new 5-string bass.

Either a Rockbass Streamer or Corvette 5 or finding an old ESP LTD C-305.


----------



## Gmork

Bought a mint engl fireball100 the otherday which is ULTRA wicked! And ordered a custom 4 button footswitch for it from kartakou. My airis SMG protodrive should be arriving any day now too! \m/


----------



## narad

Whelp, I done bought something made of arium. Was going to happen at some point!


----------



## Smoked Porter

Got a pretty sweet deal on a 2013 American Standard. It's my first MIA Fender, and being able to get it in Sienna Burst is rad. The AC10 is the first tube amp I've had in awhile and I'm loving it. Been wanting an AC for years now, so this is a good way for me to get that flavor without breaking the bank or annoying my neighbors (so far anyway  ). It is picky about OD pedals, but sounds delicious with a Rat, OCD, and Wampler Euphoria. If I'm not feeling too lazy later, I'll do a NAD+NGD with crappy room clips and better pics of dat woodgrain, and if I get really ambitious, I'll finish putting stuff on this new corner shelf.


----------



## NickS

^Nice!! Lot's of Strat NGD's lately, I just got one too


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Smoked Porter said:


> Got a pretty sweet deal on a 2013 American Standard. It's my first MIA Fender, and being able to get it in Sienna Burst is rad. The AC10 is the first tube amp I've had in awhile and I'm loving it. Been wanting an AC for years now, so this is a good way for me to get that flavor without breaking the bank or annoying my neighbors (so far anyway  ). It is picky about OD pedals, but sounds delicious with a Rat, OCD, and Wampler Euphoria. If I'm not feeling too lazy later, I'll do a NAD+NGD with crappy room clips and better pics of dat woodgrain, and if I get really ambitious, I'll finish putting stuff on this new corner shelf.


Vox amps are pretty picky with pedals. That said, the Rat and OCD definitely sound killer with the ones I've tried. I prefer Fender cleans myself, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about grabbing either the toxic green version of the schecter km7 mkiii standard or maybe a natural mkii. Idk, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Vox amps are pretty picky with pedals. That said, the Rat and OCD definitely sound killer with the ones I've tried. I prefer Fender cleans myself, though.


Both styles are cool, but if I had to pick one, I'd stick with Vox. I've been wanting an old Vibro Champ too, partly because of how relatively cheap they can be found for. It sounds so good here:


----------



## TedintheShed

I just bought this:





Is is bad that I already want this?


----------



## broj15

A bit of a preemptive NGD, but I came across a tascam 464 on my local Facebook marketplace for an absolute STEAL and I'm going to pick it up when I get off work tomorrow.


----------



## Joan Maal

A Fender Aerodyne Stratocaster is coming next week


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Smoked Porter said:


> Both styles are cool, but if I had to pick one, I'd stick with Vox. I've been wanting an old Vibro Champ too, partly because of how relatively cheap they can be found for. It sounds so good here:



Eh. Ted Nugent and Steve Jones used Fenders back in the day. Plus they are less finicky about pedals. I'm gonna stick with the notion that Fender's are better. (At least in the context I would use them, that is.)


----------



## NorCal_Val

Apparently, it was this;
(EL-34 version Marshall SL-X 100w)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NorCal_Val said:


> Apparently, it was this;
> (EL-34 version Marshall SL-X 100w)



Weren't the EL34-loaded JCM900s the more sought-after ones?


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up a Headrush FRFR112 on account of the several frfr threads going on atm. So far it's way nicer to play through than my studio monitors, though my setup is kind of dumb going from real amps to a torpedo live to my interface and then out to the headrush, at which point Im sure most people would say, why not just use an actual cab. 

ikr


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Weren't the EL34-loaded JCM900s the more sought-after ones?



There were sought-after JCM900s?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> There were sought-after JCM900s?



You'd be surprised at how many people swear by some of those non-DR JCMs.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Actually, the SL-X is the one 900 series I was interested in. No diode clipping, an extra 12ax7 preamp tube, and el-34s(instead of 5881s) in this version.
Stoked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NorCal_Val said:


> Actually, the SL-X is the one 900 series I was interested in. No diode clipping, an extra 12ax7 preamp tube, and el-34s(instead of 5881s) in this version.
> Stoked.



Yeah I heard the later versions had 5881s and didn't sound great due to being biased for EL34s. Which didn't do favors for the amp's reputations.

Also, ended up going a different route. Found a Schecter Diamond J-5 Plus.  Been wanting one of these since they were released. Even got the '70s looking one.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

rokket2005 said:


> Picked up a Headrush FRFR112 on account of the several frfr threads going on atm. So far it's way nicer to play through than my studio monitors, though my setup is kind of dumb going from real amps to a torpedo live to my interface and then out to the headrush, at which point Im sure most people would say, why not just use an actual cab.
> 
> ikr



I just picked up the 8" Headrush myself


----------



## Anquished

Going for a pair of HS7's when my new desk arrives.

Only dilemma is whether to get Black or White ones.


----------



## protest

Talked myself out of buying a Tremoverb combo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i really want a jp2c but I feel like it'd be kind of redundant with my mk3...


----------



## rokket2005

protest said:


> Talked myself out of buying a Tremoverb combo.



The one that's all beat to shit on reverb?


----------



## protest

rokket2005 said:


> The one that's all beat to shit on reverb?



Nah something at a local store. $850 with one of those footswitches that does the channels/verb/trem etc. 

I had a Tremoverb head that I sold last year before I moved into my new house. Just needs to be at a volume that's too loud for a townhouse.


----------



## rokket2005

Ah, yeah I've had a combo that was converted to a head for about 6 years or so. Sounds great, but then I got a two channel triple and the tremoverb has just been sitting since. 850 is decent, but I feel like they pop up cheaper often enough that it's not a missed deal really.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Got my Headrush FRFR-108 in today and DANG that thing is loud af but also surprisingly heavier than what I imagined it would be but not bad.

Also got in the D'Addario Auto-locking padded strap (the Ned Steinberger design one) and it is AWESOME. This is the best strap I have ever used in my entire life. It literally takes a second or two to put it on or take it off. This has completely negated my need to buy strap-locks for every single one of my guitars. I hated the normal straps because the only ones that wouldn't slip off were the leather end ones that were a pain to try to fit on. The other option was the rubber gromets over the top of that but that also takes a bit of finesse and sometimes there wasn't enough room to squeeze one on. This strap is PERFECTTTT

Also I got in some new Dunlop Flow picks. The Jumbo 4.20mm and the Tortex version in 1.5mm. Both are pretty sweet and the 4.20mm is my new favorite out of all of the Flow picks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Have you tried


LeviathanKiller said:


> Got my Headrush FRFR-108 in today and DANG that thing is loud af but also surprisingly heavier than what I imagined it would be but not bad.



Have you tried any other FRFR dealios to compare it?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Have you tried
> 
> 
> Have you tried any other FRFR dealios to compare it?



I have an EV ZLX-12P as well. The Headrush actually sounds better imo. The sound difference between my monitors (JBL LSR-308s) and the Headrush FRFR-108 is much less than it is for monitors vs EV ZLX-12P.

The ZLX-12P is harsher/thinner/more-scooped than the Headrush is it would seem. Which surprises me for an 8" speaker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> I have an EV ZLX-12P as well. The Headrush actually sounds better imo. The sound difference between my monitors (JBL LSR-308s) and the Headrush FRFR-108 is much less than it is for monitors vs EV ZLX-12P.
> 
> The ZLX-12P is harsher/thinner/more-scooped than the Headrush is it would seem. Which surprises me for an 8" speaker.



I actually have a ZLX so shit, I may need to check out the Headrush.


----------



## JD27

I got the Headrush 108 a few months ago. Dare I say I like it better than the Atomic Reactor FR Cab I had. For the price it’s pretty decent, it’s small and about the weight of a small amp head. That said, I think I’ve settled on playing through a power amp and 2x12 with my AX8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fucking christ, I guess I need to downsize.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fucking christ, I guess I need to downsize.


And there's always the 12" if you want to stay at the same size. I'm really just quite impressed. I think their pedalboard sucked and thought this was just a gimmick to go along with it but I am very pleased.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LeviathanKiller said:


> And there's always the 12" if you want to stay at the same size. I'm really just quite impressed. I think their pedalboard sucked and thought this was just a gimmick to go along with it but I am very pleased.



I already run a pair of 12s. It's just a bit hefty and bulky at times so a pair of 8s seem more convenient.


----------



## Bearitone

LeviathanKiller said:


> Got my Headrush FRFR-108 in today and DANG that thing is loud af but also surprisingly heavier than what I imagined it would be but not bad.
> 
> Also got in the D'Addario Auto-locking padded strap (the Ned Steinberger design one) and it is AWESOME. This is the best strap I have ever used in my entire life. It literally takes a second or two to put it on or take it off. This has completely negated my need to buy strap-locks for every single one of my guitars. I hated the normal straps because the only ones that wouldn't slip off were the leather end ones that were a pain to try to fit on. The other option was the rubber gromets over the top of that but that also takes a bit of finesse and sometimes there wasn't enough room to squeeze one on. This strap is PERFECTTTT
> 
> Also I got in some new Dunlop Flow picks. The Jumbo 4.20mm and the Tortex version in 1.5mm. Both are pretty sweet and the 4.20mm is my new favorite out of all of the Flow picks.



Link to the strap pls?


----------



## NorCal_Val

NorCal_Val said:


> Apparently, it was this;
> (EL-34 version Marshall SL-X 100w)



A weird mix that works;


----------



## Xaios

I'm getting whiplash from all the swinging back and forth I'm doing on the Headrush. But then, it seems like the debate about good budget powered FRFR systems for guitarists can basically be boiled down to 1 > 2 > 3 > 4 > 1 > 2 > 3 > 4...

Part of the problem for me is that I have no way of demoing any of these units myself, northern Canada living and all that. I'm buying a Helix at the end of the month and I want to get an FRFR to go with it, but trying to decide which is bloody impossible.

How it started was I heard a demo of the Alto equivalent of the Headrush 112 against a JBL EON612 (I think it was a 612, might have been a 610). While bearing in mind that I could only discern so much from a Youtube video, the JBL certainly seemed to sound superior, fuller and less dark. Then I read about how people have had problems with the JBL, so I should buy the EV ZLX12P. Then I come back here and see someone who has both say that the Headrush sounds better.

What's a guy to do.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Bearitone said:


> Link to the strap pls?



This is the exact one I bought. The padding looked like it would be more even and the strap would have better airflow by getting the black stripes version instead of the normal black one. Any of those have the same lock though.

https://www.zzounds.com/item--DAD50BAL00?siid=258376


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tried one of the newer jackson 7 string multiscales and was pretty tempted to take it home. sparkle blue finish, white binding, 27" scale on the low end. it even sounded pretty good, even though i generally can't stand EMG's ERG pickups like the 707.


----------



## rexbinary

Picked up a used pair of Alpha 50s off Reverb. This will complete my first home studio!


----------



## Soya

I really want a set of Focals for my setup too, I've used Focal components in my cars for years and have always been a fan. Wish I had the cash to make the plunge for a full Focal HT setup.


----------



## narad

Oh no...two purchases in a week...my bonus is gone...






At least I should get a like from @Bloody_Inferno for this one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about getting a sub to add to my FRFR setup, since I've been trying to expand my bass setup.


----------



## NickS

Well shit....

I resisted for as long as I could, but I finally went down the Reverb rabbit hole. Ordered the Hipshot drop-in locking tuners in black for my Strat (great deal too, as long as they show up as advertised).

I've browsed Reverb many times but this is the first purchase I made from there. My wallet is not pleased


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'd love to replace the tuners in my H1001 and H500, but I'd like something other than Grovers in the H500, and dunno what can replace the ESP tuners in the H1001. I'd rather not drill or do anything like that.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd love to replace the tuners in my H1001 and H500, but I'd like something other than Grovers in the H500, and dunno what can replace the ESP tuners in the H1001. I'd rather not drill or do anything like that.



Take one of them off the headstock next time you change strings. Make note of how they mount and try to find a replacement with the same layout of of screw holes and/or pins


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd love to replace the tuners in my H1001 and H500, but I'd like something other than Grovers in the H500, and dunno what can replace the ESP tuners in the H1001. I'd rather not drill or do anything like that.



Get a set of Hipshots that come with the UMP.


----------



## MetalHex

LeviathanKiller said:


> Got my Headrush FRFR-108 in today and DANG that thing is loud af but also surprisingly heavier than what I imagined it would be but not bad.
> 
> Also got in the D'Addario Auto-locking padded strap (the Ned Steinberger design one) and it is AWESOME. This is the best strap I have ever used in my entire life. It literally takes a second or two to put it on or take it off. This has completely negated my need to buy strap-locks for every single one of my guitars. I hated the normal straps because the only ones that wouldn't slip off were the leather end ones that were a pain to try to fit on. The other option was the rubber gromets over the top of that but that also takes a bit of finesse and sometimes there wasn't enough room to squeeze one on. This strap is PERFECTTTT
> 
> Also I got in some new Dunlop Flow picks. The Jumbo 4.20mm and the Tortex version in 1.5mm. Both are pretty sweet and the 4.20mm is my new favorite out of all of the Flow picks.


Just checked out those locking straps you mentioned, gonna have to get me some!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Take one of them off the headstock next time you change strings. Make note of how they mount and try to find a replacement with the same layout of of screw holes and/or pins


I've found pics online of that, but the thing I really don't want to have to do is drill out the holes for the tuning posts themselves.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Get a set of Hipshots that come with the UMP.


I might check those out. Hipshot says they are made in Korea, though, so why are people listing them on Reverb saying they are made in USA?


----------



## JD27

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd love to replace the tuners in my H1001 and H500, but I'd like something other than Grovers in the H500, and dunno what can replace the ESP tuners in the H1001. I'd rather not drill or do anything like that.



Are those the stock LTD locking tuners in the H1001? Gotoh SG-381-MGT are direct replacements for the Grover’s.

https://cdn3.volusion.com/qcbtj.kktvr/v/vspfiles/photos/SG381MGT3x3-2.jpg?1453702380


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> Are those the stock LTD locking tuners in the H1001? Gotoh SG-381-MGT are direct replacements for the Grover’s.


I'll keep these in mind as well when I make a decision. The H500 has basic Grovers (non-locking) in them.


----------



## JD27

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'll keep these in mind as well when I make a decision. The H500 has basic Grovers (non-locking) in them.



If the H1001 has the Ltd locking tuners, they are two pin style like Schaller F Series. They should drop in as well, I do know the Carvin locking tuners actually fit as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> If the H1001 has the Ltd locking tuners, they are two pin style like Schaller F Series. They should drop in as well, I do know the Carvin locking tuners actually fit as well.


Thanks for the help! Appreciate it.


----------



## NickS

Wanted a reverb pedal of some sort and I stumbled across one of these locally for a crazy good deal:



Screen Shot 2019-05-07 at 3.55.42 PM by Nick Shelton, on Flickr

I've had very little time on it so far but I am definitely pleased!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've found pics online of that, but the thing I really don't want to have to do is drill out the holes for the tuning posts themselves.
> 
> 
> I might check those out. Hipshot says they are made in Korea, though, so why are people listing them on Reverb saying they are made in USA?


They used to be made in the USA before they moved a bunch of production to korea. Might be old stock or something.


----------



## spacebard

I just bought those 2










And I have those 2 on a layaway plan


----------



## rokket2005

Put in an offer on an Ibanez that I probably dont need. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## rokket2005

My offer was accepted, so i guess sometime next week I've got this coming in


----------



## Jake

rokket2005 said:


> My offer was accepted, so i guess sometime next week I've got this coming in


I've always wanted to try a 2620. I've had 3 2610's now and they're fantastic so I'm sure this will be no different


----------



## rokket2005

I've really only had two Ibanez', an RG7421 and a PL2660 that never really was in a condition to play. I've never been an Ibanez guy and their naming schemes make zero sense to me, but I just had the urge to get a RG550 for some reason the other day when I stumbled on this and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Jake

I have sent Skervesen an inquiry and order form to see if they can build me a better version of the Blackmachine that Feline/Doug don't seem to want to let me order 

So......NGD around Christmas/New Year I guess 

No more purchases for me until then, only selling


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking of ditching the UL and my f100 for a TC100 or a randall satan. I just don't really like the UL, it's too unsaturated for my tastes.


----------



## JK-PA

Thinking about getting a Peavey 6505


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> thinking of ditching the UL and my f100 for a TC100 or a randall satan. I just don't really like the UL, it's too unsaturated for my tastes.



Satan gets my vote.

I couldn’t coax a bad tone out of it. Definitely one of the best amps I’ve tried.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Satan gets my vote.
> 
> I couldn’t coax a bad tone out of it. Definitely one of the best amps I’ve tried.


I'll keep that in mind. 
literally right after i wrote that post i got some tones i was relatively happy with from the UL. Guess it's off the chopping block for now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> literally right after i wrote that post i got some tones i was relatively happy with from the UL. Guess it's off the chopping block for now



Give it another week. 

Also TBH if you don't like how dry the UL is, you may not like the Satan either. I mean, it's not as dry as a VHT, but it's not as saturated as a Mesa.


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up a Volante which I think I'm mostly going to use for piano and vocals for the time being.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Give it another week.
> 
> Also TBH if you don't like how dry the UL is, you may not like the Satan either. I mean, it's not as dry as a VHT, but it's not as saturated as a Mesa.



I mean, i think most amps in production fall between those two in terms of saturation 

Seriously though the Satan was just so good. I think we’re all lucky Randall owns the Satan circuit, and is able to offer what is essentially a Fortin amp at a normal price.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm getting one'a DEEZ BISHES!


----------



## Jake

Skervesen deposit is going in this week probably. Build thread will come after that 

Very excited to FINALLY order one of these after seeing so many here.


----------



## USMarine75

The matching battery pack for my Fishman Fluence SSS pickups. I was convinced by the Moderns I played at Axe Palace, but I'm now a true convert because of these.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Give it another week.
> 
> Also TBH if you don't like how dry the UL is, you may not like the Satan either. I mean, it's not as dry as a VHT, but it's not as saturated as a Mesa.


Ehh, I'm probably still going to ditch it for a TC100. Yesterday I liked how the clips I recorded sounded, and today I think they sound weak/low gain compared to the same riffs through my revv or mk3 
I mean I can get my revv to sound basically as dry and tight as the UL, so it's essentially redundant to me. 
I think just really prefer juicy/saturated high gain tones overall.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ehh, I'm probably still going to ditch it for a TC100. Yesterday I liked how the clips I recorded sounded, and today I think they sound weak/low gain compared to the same riffs through my revv or mk3
> I mean I can get my revv to sound basically as dry and tight as the UL, so it's essentially redundant to me.
> I think just really prefer juicy/saturated high gain tones overall.



That's the same exact thing that happens to me. I struggle to dial in a tone, finally get something great, and the next day it's all bluuugh. I think ear fatigue plays a part in it. I find if you spend weeks not being happy with an amp, just ditch it. It's been my experience. Most of the times when you have an "AHA!" moment, you find later on you get unsatisfied again so, fuck it. 

An yeah I think the TC100 would be a good choice. Something smoother to go against the Mark III/Revv.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's the same exact thing that happens to me. I struggle to dial in a tone, finally get something great, and the next day it's all bluuugh. I think ear fatigue plays a part in it. I find if you spend weeks not being happy with an amp, just ditch it. It's been my experience. Most of the times when you have an "AHA!" moment, you find later on you get unsatisfied again so, fuck it.
> 
> An yeah I think the TC100 would be a good choice. Something smoother to go against the Mark III/Revv.


Yeah, I'm sure I'll keep flip flopping right up until I sell the UL. The only amp I haven't flip flopped on at all has been my FSM. Absolute fucking monster of an amp. When I have to downsize, everything else is going on the chopping block but that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

On a different note, the Dean Baker Act is a solid pickup. Reminds me of voice 2 of the Fluence Classics. Somewheres in-between a Duncan JB and a PRS Tremonti Treble. I actually like it a little more than the Dominion because it's just tight enough with plenty of attack to be chug-happy and saturated enough to sound fat.


----------



## oniduder

about to buy (more accurately put a down on an new ONI guitar) and i've been curious about getting new MTM monitors, possibly the focal shape twin, or idk what, and possibly a sub, i'm hesitant on the subwoofer, but think it could help getting some of the mud out of my terrible mixes and "music" that i record

another thing is a new compooter, i'm thinking i'm going the windows route for recording, given that the OS is much easier to update etc etc

and then buy a little mac book air or something similar for day to day stuff, ie internet etc porn and facebook, or whatever else there is to do on a computer besides record music


----------



## narad

oniduder said:


> about to buy (more accurately put a down on an new ONI guitar)


----------



## Thrashman

Need to get me a few wall hangers to save floor space, probably going to get a second expression pedal for my AX8 as well at some point. 

Weird to feel like I'm 'done' guitar wise. Only thing I would like to get at some point is a Dingwall NG5. But I'm not hit by serious GAS yet.


----------



## technomancer

Got another Majesty inbound, this one in none more black 

If I can move some stuff and the blowouts on these keep up I may bring home a 7 to round out the collection. It's actually hilarious as I absolutely hated these when they came out, but after playing a few and seeing them in person I dig them.

(yes the shovel pun was intentional)


----------



## prlgmnr

technomancer said:


> Got another Majesty inbound, this one in none more black
> 
> If I can move some stuff and the blowouts on these keep up I may bring home a 7 to round out the collection. It's actually hilarious as I absolutely hated these when they came out, but after playing a few and seeing them in person I dig them.
> 
> (yes the shovel pun was intentional)


I started to come round to them with the Artisan ones, haven't had chance to actually try one yet though.


----------



## technomancer

prlgmnr said:


> I started to come round to them with the Artisan ones, haven't had chance to actually try one yet though.



Yeah I liked the purple Monarchy and caved and grabbed one a couple weeks ago. Great playing guitar with a ton of tones in it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Starting another gear exodus. Gotta make room for one of these.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

I really like Ola and want his company to succeed, but I am not digging the aesthetics of the Solar stuff very much especially the Les Paul. That headstock just doesn't look right lol. Ola is a cool guy though and I hope he does well.


----------



## Rotatous

Those LP shapes look wonky as hell to me, like a melted version of the flat top LTD Eclipses. Surprisingly though the headstock doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## Xaios

Definitely not feeling that headstock with the LP style body.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not feeling that shape at all.


----------



## rokket2005

I think he took it one step further from what Fernandes did with the Ravelle, but it doesn't work as well. I'm sure it'll sell though cause Solar fans were champing at the bit when he teased it in a video before it was unveiled.


----------



## MoonJelly

I think they look awesome


----------



## Bearitone

Got an Orange Pedalbaby on the way. 

Hopefully this will be the solidstate poweramp to finally convince me to ditch the Mosvalve.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

I just bought a Herbert mkii yesterday. Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## stevexc

Bearitone said:


> Got an Orange Pedalbaby on the way.
> 
> Hopefully this will be the solidstate poweramp to finally convince me to ditch the Mosvalve.



Seriously considering one of those, post an update when you get to spend some time with it!


----------



## Bearitone

stevexc said:


> Seriously considering one of those, post an update when you get to spend some time with it!


Will do!


----------



## maggotspawn

Looking to pickup a Kartakou Collosus preamp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Starting another gear exodus. Gotta make room for one of these.




Okay I said I wanted one of these... Now IDK.

I was thinking about buying a keyboard/synth to start learning keys. Like a Yamaha NP12 or PSR263/363


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Need me some of this LTD VB-400, probably getting this soon


----------



## MrWulf

So I managed to snag a pair of Bare Knuckle Aftermath 7 for 135 dollars. How did nobody purchase it for the duration of its ad is beyond me. 

Now I only need a pair of any classic passive 6 string pickup. Illuminators, CrunchLab/Liquidfire, JB/59, Distortions, etc etc and i'm set.


----------



## sirbuh

Fortin 33 ...for science.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay I said I wanted one of these... Now IDK.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a keyboard/synth to start learning keys. Like a Yamaha NP12 or PSR263/363



Did a bit more research. 

Will end up going with a Casio CT-X700/X800.

...
And then either the Solar singlecut 
Or I'm actually thinking about getting the Hagstrom Fantomen


----------



## AltecGreen

I'm getting a Verocity High Gain Expander. Not quite sure what it does so I bought two.


----------



## rexbinary

FedEx just dropped this off. I can't wait to try it out. It's supposed to be good with high gain. I'm going to A/B it with my Luxe and Dreamscape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rexbinary said:


> FedEx just dropped this off. I can't wait to try it out. It's supposed to be good with high gain. I'm going to A/B it with my Luxe and Dreamscape.



I've always been curious about this. Ben Eller got oen and it sounds killer as fuck. 

Oh, and I got a good deal on a Casio CT-X700. So my keyboard/synth journey begins.  If I stick with it, I'm deffo getting a Roland Juno DS61 in the future.

But in the meantime, I've REALLY been eyeing either the Solar singlecut or Hagstrom Fantomen.


----------



## rokket2005

Got the ibby in last friday and I'm really enjoying it, wasn't crazy about the pickups though so I grabbed a D Sonic and tossed that in along with a cold sweat neck I had laying around. Fuckin shred all day plus early 2000's petrucci tones. This is the second D sonic I've had and I have to imagine the first one had problems cause this one sounds awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rokket2005 said:


> Got the ibby in last friday and I'm really enjoying it, wasn't crazy about the pickups though so I grabbed a D Sonic and tossed that in along with a cold sweat neck I had laying around. Fuckin shred all day plus early 2000's petrucci tones. This is the second D sonic I've had and I have to imagine the first one had problems cause this one sounds awesome.


dsonic cold sweat combo is killer, i loved that in my baritone


----------



## Shask

rokket2005 said:


> Got the ibby in last friday and I'm really enjoying it, wasn't crazy about the pickups though so I grabbed a D Sonic and tossed that in along with a cold sweat neck I had laying around. Fuckin shred all day plus early 2000's petrucci tones. This is the second D sonic I've had and I have to imagine the first one had problems cause this one sounds awesome.


Been thinking about grabbing a D Sonic!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I snagged a Seymour Duncan Jupiter last night for $100.


----------



## narad

In lieu of a NAD, because what new thing can be said about this amp?






Long time coming though!


----------



## mnemonic

B L O C K L E T T E R


----------



## LeftOurEyes

narad said:


> In lieu of a NAD, because what new thing can be said about this amp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time coming though!



Ive had a 6505 + for awhile, but I just got a 5150 block letter as well a little over a month ago because of my curiosity over the differences in sound. I actually bought mine from Deadpool. Yours look super clean from that photo.


----------



## narad

LeftOurEyes said:


> Ive had a 6505 + for awhile, but I just got a 5150 block letter as well a little over a month ago because of my curiosity over the differences in sound. I actually bought mine from Deadpool. Yours look super clean from that photo.



Oh nice. Deadpool's partly responsible for me waiting for so long, as it was tough to choose between this and an Invective. Yea, this one is in really good shape. Only thing damaged is the plastic vent on top, and I hear that's a $15 replacement part the still manufacture, so should be an easy fix.

Do you notice much of a difference vs. the 6505+?


----------



## LeftOurEyes

I haven't had a chance to play them next to each other yet but I would say there is definitely a difference, but not a huge one. The cleans I think are the most noticeable difference. The plastic vent on the top of mine is damaged too lol, the corners I think are broken off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As much as I loved my Horizon 3 at first, I decided I can't do superstrats anymore. So it's gonna go and I'm gonna make room for something else. Thinking either a Tele, Solar single cut, LTD Phoenix, or Hagstrom Fantomen.


----------



## Shask

narad said:


> In lieu of a NAD, because what new thing can be said about this amp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time coming though!


Nice! I had 2 Blockletters for many years! Amazing sounding amps!


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Oh nice. Deadpool's partly responsible for me waiting for so long, as it was tough to choose between this and an Invective. Yea, this one is in really good shape. Only thing damaged is the plastic vent on top, and I hear that's a $15 replacement part the still manufacture, so should be an easy fix.
> 
> Do you notice much of a difference vs. the 6505+?



Yeah I hear that grill really impacts the tone  

Seriously though great amps, actually just sold the one I had here a couple weeks ago. Figured I wasn't playing it much and saw a guy that had been looking for one for quite a while.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

narad said:


> In lieu of a NAD, because what new thing can be said about this amp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time coming though!



Looks clean  I love my Block Letter


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As much as I loved my Horizon 3 at first, I decided I can't do superstrats anymore. So it's gonna go and I'm gonna make room for something else. Thinking either a Tele, Solar single cut, LTD Phoenix, or Hagstrom Fantomen.



Just got sick of the super strat look?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Just got sick of the super strat look?



Pretty much. And it's a feel thing. I guess I played an LTD Eclipse for so long when starting out that I just prefer Singlecuts. I also tend to really dig Teles, Explorers, and Firebirds. 6-string superstrats just feel weird on me.


----------



## stevexc

Solid chance I might be grabbing this little guy in the near future:






Need something slightly better than my Mustang to jam through. Was gonna go for the head initially but I have no idea when I'll be able to afford a cab for it. Don't need it for gigging or anything, just as a clean pedal platform for bedroom jamming.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

stevexc said:


> Solid chance I might be grabbing this little guy in the near future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need something slightly better than my Mustang to jam through. Was gonna go for the head initially but I have no idea when I'll be able to afford a cab for it. Don't need it for gigging or anything, just as a clean pedal platform for bedroom jamming.


katanas are great amps. super easy to dial in solid tones imo.


----------



## Trashgreen

More than one year of waiting has ended, finally got the Synergy ENGL Savage module. Sometimes there is gear where you know you just must have it even without trying first, this is one of those things and it sounds exactly what I wanted it to, just even better! I like how the two channels sound different and the contour switch work on both channels. Sounds absolutely killer and it's a great addition to my Randall/Synergy module setup.







A few weeks ago I also got the PRS MT15, I really like the high gain sounds coming from this little beast!!







Two months ago I got the Gary Holt Paranormal signature pedal after a 8 month long waiting time. Really love this pedal, it sounds killer and has so many options. Will be using it along with the Grind and Maxon OD808 for different boost options.







Until the end of last year this was how my pedals where setup, pretty messed up for sure!







So I bought a pedalboard and finally fixed the problem. The old BOSS GT-3 is only used for midi control and will be replaced later on. 








Current amp setup. I'm pretty full satisfied with all the amps but I might just add the Friedman Jerry Cantrell Junior at some point in the future..


----------



## Spicypickles

That camo eclipse with the Floyd is dope.


----------



## rokket2005

Got the Ormsby that I ordered like a year ago today. The neck is comfortable I guess, but holy crap is it a fat fuckin' D.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

rokket2005 said:


> Got the Ormsby that I ordered like a year ago today. The neck is comfortable I guess, but holy crap is it a fat fuckin' D.


What model and run? Sad to hear it's a D. Mine may go to Reverb if that's the case.


----------



## buriedoutback

I'm going to try to find a TC Iron Curtain. Seems like a nice gate for $75 cad to put in the loop of my 5150. It'll match my TC EyeMaster nicely.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

someone buy my UL so I can get that NG2 in ferrari red dammit


----------



## rokket2005

LeviathanKiller said:


> What model and run? Sad to hear it's a D. Mine may go to Reverb if that's the case.


It's a run 8 SX in Pearl White. I thought maybe they went with this neck shape because that's how the original SX was, but I looked at the specs for the hypes on run 8 and run 9's metal and goliaths and they were also D shape with thicker necks than the SX.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As much as I loved my Horizon 3 at first, I decided I can't do superstrats anymore. So it's gonna go and I'm gonna make room for something else. Thinking either a Tele, Solar single cut, LTD Phoenix, or Hagstrom Fantomen.



So it turns out I'm getting none of these. I just found something that ticks ALL of my boxes perfectly.


----------



## technomancer

Kinetic Blue Majesty 7


----------



## NickS

Found a Duncan Distortion I completely forgot about in my parts bin! Ordered a couple SD Quarter Pound Single coils and they're all gonna go in my HSS Strat. Should provide endless amounts of 80's shred metal toanzzzzz!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i'm extremely tempted by the slime tiger satchel sig. slime and tiger finishes are 2 of my favorite paintjobs.


----------



## USMarine75

More bad timing... so nothing now lol. Pedal I wanted sold one day before payday.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> i'm extremely tempted by the slime tiger satchel sig. slime and tiger finishes are 2 of my favorite paintjobs.



You posted a slime Jackson or Charvel a here while back....what was that model specifically?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> You posted a slime Jackson or Charvel a here while back....what was that model specifically?


it was a limited run jackson pro dk2m slime swirl.


----------



## Soya

technomancer said:


> Kinetic Blue Majesty 7


You're a madman, soon you'll own more majesties than Petrucci.


----------



## technomancer

Soya said:


> You're a madman, soon you'll own more majesties than Petrucci.



Nah, I'm done for the time being, I just really wanted a 7 and was able to score a decent deal on one. I was going to grab a Polar Noir but got the chance to grab the Kinetic Blue at a good price and figured why not. Now I'm focused on moving a couple things to recoup the rest of what I spent 

Besides, I think I'm at less than half of what Petrucci is taking out on tour this time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I still think the shielded Majesty is ugly as sin
But I would be lying if I said I didn't want a shield-less verision.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still think the shielded Majesty is ugly as sin
> But I would be lying if I said I didn't want a shield-less verision.



I didn't like them when they came out, but they look awesome in person... more importantly the neck on them is perfect and they sound amazing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I didn't like them when they came out, but they look awesome in person... more importantly the neck on them is perfect and they sound amazing



I was the same boat, but my stance softened. And to be honest it looks comfortable as fuck. Probably the only Superstrat I'd jive with besides the original JP6/JP7.

But yeah, speaking of Music Man, the previous guitar I was talking about didn't work out... So I got a SBMM AX40 in black. 

Pretty close to one of the guitars that got me started with guitar playing in the first place.


----------



## Soya

The rzk also eludes us both.


----------



## Soya

technomancer said:


> Nah, I'm done for the time being, I just really wanted a 7 and was able to score a decent deal on one. I was going to grab a Polar Noir but got the chance to grab the Kinetic Blue at a good price and figured why not. Now I'm focused on moving a couple things to recoup the rest of what I spent
> 
> Besides, I think I'm at less than half of what Petrucci is taking out on tour this time



I think it's interesting and really speaks to ebmm's consistency when after all these years playing them, petrucci doesn't have a favorite or a number 1.


----------



## technomancer

Soya said:


> I think it's interesting and really speaks to ebmm's consistency when after all these years playing them, petrucci doesn't have a favorite or a number 1.



They do build great guitars, and the Majesties are killer. To be fair though he really didn't have a #1 for all the years he was with Ibanez either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> They do build great guitars, and the Majesties are killer. To be fair though he really didn't have a #1 for all the years he was with Ibanez either.



Yeah if anything, he tends to play the newest, most up-to-date models. When EBMM re-released the old JP6 with neon colors and black hardware, he went back to playing those for a wee bit IIRC.

And ATM I'm debating on pickups for the AX40. If I don't like the stock pickups, I'm possibly gonna get another Dean Baker Act since I really liked those in my Hagstrom. Sounded tight with a shit-ton of attack, which is what I want since this guitar will be in drop C.

Then again... the Super 3.


----------



## MoonJelly

I mean with arms like his, he probably squeezes the life out of them, hence the constant need for new victims.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah if anything, he tends to play the newest, most up-to-date models. When EBMM re-released the old JP6 with neon colors and black hardware, he went back to playing those for a wee bit IIRC.
> 
> And ATM I'm debating on pickups for the AX40. If I don't like the stock pickups, I'm possibly gonna get another Dean Baker Act since I really liked those in my Hagstrom. Sounded tight with a shit-ton of attack, which is what I want since this guitar will be in drop C.
> 
> Then again... the Super 3.


super 3 sucks if you want lots of attack/decent clarity. It's a dark/muddy pickup and doesn't work very well for a lot of music besides stoner/sludge/doom imo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> super 3 sucks if you want lots of attack/decent clarity. It's a dark/muddy pickup and doesn't work very well for a lot of music besides stoner/sludge/doom imo.



I know i's probably an overhyped pickup, but I have to put my curiosities to rest. 

But I will say I checked out this Lasse demo of the Duncan Antiquity JB, and it sounds badass. Making me consider it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know i's probably an overhyped pickup, but I have to put my curiosities to rest.
> 
> But I will say I checked out this Lasse demo of the Duncan Antiquity JB, and it sounds badass. Making me consider it.



 Lasse makes everything sound good
I thought the antiquity line was just aged to look old, or did they actually tweak the voicings a bit for them?
shit if you want another JB flavored pickup grab an underwound afwayu. Great cleans, big tight low end, grindy/growly mids (none of the JB honk), lot of clarity/high end. Plus the bridge sounds stupidly mean under high gain. DO ITTTT


----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


> Lasse makes everything sound good
> I thought the antiquity line was just aged to look old, or did they actually tweak the voicings a bit for them?
> shit if you want another JB flavored pickup grab an underwound afwayu. Great cleans, big tight low end, grindy/growly mids (none of the JB honk), lot of clarity/high end. Plus the bridge sounds stupidly mean under high gain. DO ITTTT



Have you tested the Suhr Aldrich? I hear it's a lot like the JB as well, and it seems to be pretty well liked...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NickS said:


> Have you tested the Suhr Aldrich? I hear it's a lot like the JB as well, and it seems to be pretty well liked...


I keep meaning to try one but then I get distracted by other pickups. I'll prob try one once I get through testing all the other pickups I have


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> Lasse makes everything sound good
> I thought the antiquity line was just aged to look old, or did they actually tweak the voicings a bit for them?



The JB Antiquity uses a rougher, unpolished, deuaussed A5 magnet vs the standard polished A5 magnet in the regular JB. I'm not sure how it effects the sound, but Lasse makes it sound slightly better than the Het Set IMO.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know i's probably an overhyped pickup, but I have to put my curiosities to rest.
> 
> But I will say I checked out this Lasse demo of the Duncan Antiquity JB, and it sounds badass. Making me consider it.




But then again it’s not hard to sound better than a JH set.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The JB Antiquity uses a rougher, unpolished, deuaussed A5 magnet vs the standard polished A5 magnet in the regular JB. I'm not sure how it effects the sound, but Lasse makes it sound slightly better than the Het Set IMO.


 degaussing usually takes out some output and kind of flattens the eq a bit, though to what extent it does that varies from pickup to pickup and magnet to magnet. roughcast supposedly chops out some treble to smooth things out. So all in all those sound like good tweaks to the JB formula, since most of the complaints seem to stem from the harsh high end and honky midrange.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> But then again it’s not hard to sound better than a JH set.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just bought a full shred bridge and revocation's outer ones tab book. at some point I'll try dave's sig pickups too.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just bought a full shred bridge and revocation's outer ones tab book. at some point I'll try dave's sig pickups too.



I like the 6 string Imperiums, I want to grab a 7 set for my H-207. They are supposed to be very close to each other.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually thinking about it, it's about time I gave the Duncan Alt 8 a try. Hmm.


----------



## StevenC

Looks like 2019 is going to be an amp year for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So all that hype for the Sterling and it ain't even happening. Home buy sent me a refund out of the blue. 

Time for plan B... that also came out of the blue.




I'm tempted to get a Dean Baker Act just so I can compare it with the JB side by side


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> I like the 6 string Imperiums, I want to grab a 7 set for my H-207. They are supposed to be very close to each other.


I was thinking about dumping the stock pickups in my km7 for the imperiums but then I've heard they're kind of dark/muddy, which is completely opposite of what I want. Maybe I'll just grab a jupiter and be the first guinea pig around here


----------



## MFB

I didnt plan to get anything new, but then this popped up, and I couldn't let anyone epse get it first


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was thinking about dumping the stock pickups in my km7 for the imperiums but then I've heard they're kind of dark/muddy, which is completely opposite of what I want. Maybe I'll just grab a jupiter and be the first guinea pig around here



I'm going to test the Jupiter in my KM-7 MK-II within the week


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> I didnt plan to get anything new, but then this popped up, and I couldn't let anyone epse get it first



The law demands at least 1 (one) song from Black Sabbath's self-titled album or Paranoid be played on this fiddle after getting it.








KnightBrolaire said:


> I was thinking about dumping the stock pickups in my km7 for the imperiums but then I've heard they're kind of dark/muddy, which is completely opposite of what I want. Maybe I'll just grab a jupiter and be the first guinea pig around here



It's weird because a lot of DiMarzio's recent high-output pickups have been like that. a HUGE low end-low mid focus. Not sure what the deal is there.


----------



## MFB

I'm honestly torn between leaving it in E standard or making it my doom machine B; its maddening because it plays so we'll I want it in both 

Damn you rock solid new guitar, DAMN YOU!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The law demands at least 1 (one) song from Black Sabbath's self-titled album or Paranoid be played on this fiddle after getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird because a lot of Duncan's recent high-output pickups have been like that. a HUGE low end-low mid focus. Not sure what the deal is there.


uhh imperiums are dimarzio. the km7 I have has OEM schecter pickups in it. They're pretty solid other than the 7th string sounds a tad muddy with them. Never mentioned anything about duncan other than wanting to buy the jupiter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> uhh imperiums are dimarzio. the km7 I have has OEM schecter pickups in it. They're pretty solid other than the 7th string sounds a tad muddy with them. Never mentioned anything about duncan other than wanting to buy the jupiter


Derp, I meant to say DiMarzio. Brainfuck on my part


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was thinking about dumping the stock pickups in my km7 for the imperiums but then I've heard they're kind of dark/muddy, which is completely opposite of what I want. Maybe I'll just grab a jupiter and be the first guinea pig around here



I don’t find them to be dark or muddy, though the Charvel I have them in is fairly bright/snappy by nature. They are not as high output as you might assume either.


----------



## technomancer

At this point I think I am probably done for a while except for amp/pedal parts 

Got to finish up El Jefe and build the replacement for the JJ I just sold...


----------



## penguin_316

Has anyone picked up a Suhr PT15 yet? Really curious about it and need more reviews.

Pretty much Axefx3 vs a PT15.

Keep in mind I’ve had every iteration of fractal to date so I know what that’s about. Looking for a flexible “quiet” at home rig I can record with...


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> At this point I think I am probably done for a while except for amp/pedal parts
> 
> Got to finish up El Jefe and build the replacement for the JJ I just sold...



Or... Hear me out.. you could save yourself the time and just buy a nice used Rhodes Colossus. 

https://sevenstring.org/threads/fully-loaded-ksr-rhodes-colossus.336024/


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Or... Hear me out.. you could save yourself the time and just buy a nice used Rhodes Colossus.
> 
> https://sevenstring.org/threads/fully-loaded-ksr-rhodes-colossus.336024/



Gear funds are currently empty after Majesty Fest aka Petrucci Fanboy Binge 2019


----------



## gunch

Still want a crate XLP bihhhh

Dont know ass about rack power amps though


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> Still want a crate XLP bihhhh
> 
> Dont know ass about rack power amps though



If you want to stay solidstate for your rackmount poweramp I can’t recommend the Mosvalve 942 poweramp enough


----------



## MFB

For the first time in forever, I plugged in my Talman the other day, and boy howdy is the stock single coil utter dogshit  So, in desperate need of change for that, I've ordered a Duncan Hot Stack Plus; since the Talman is alder, it's got higher mid/treble response, so I've got an extra boost to the mid and bringing up some of the bass with the Plus. 

Hopefully it works out for the downtuned stuff I plan on doing with it since that SG is going to stay in standard tuning as my practice guitar.


----------



## technomancer

That moment when you feel SO much better about your recent guitar buying spree because it was nothing compared to somebody else you saw online 

View media item 1975


----------



## Soya




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I posted on the Post Your GAS thread that I was looking at a purple Genesis RG550 with green Dimarzios for Eb tuning. Looks like that's going to happen after all.  Already planned the pickups:

Evolution neck (green outer bobbin, black inner bobbin)
Area 61 middle (green)
Tone Zone bridge (all green)

Basically going for a faux HSS aesthetic (similar to Paul Gilbert) and the same pickups on my old SoCal pro mod, but with a middle pickup.

I've also been throwing around a fretless modded RG for the ranks. Initially I was aiming for a standard hardtail model but I saw an old RG470 in the usual swap shop for cheap. Having a fretless with a whammy, aka have my cake and root it too. Also planning a Dimarzio set that I haven't tried: EJ Custom neck, Virtua 54 Pro (or vintage blues) middle, Air Zone bridge. Replace the TRS with a Gotoh, string up some flatwounds and hope for the best. 

Hopefully this experiment works. 



MFB said:


> For the first time in forever, I plugged in my Talman the other day, and boy howdy is the stock single coil utter dogshit  So, in desperate need of change for that, I've ordered a Duncan Hot Stack Plus; since the Talman is alder, it's got higher mid/treble response, so I've got an extra boost to the mid and bringing up some of the bass with the Plus.



They were ok for a bit, but I knew damn well after getting it that I was going to replace them too.  Once I put in a pair of BKP The Boss, and the Talman came to life. I've been using it on every session I do.


----------



## MFB

Luckily the Boss doesn't work for the stuff I'll be doing on it, but I made the mistake of listening to the Trilogy Suite/Sinner demos, and let's just say I won't be too heart-broken if I had to upgrade to one of those


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Luckily the Boss doesn't work for the stuff I'll be doing on it, but I made the mistake of listening to the Trilogy Suite/Sinner demos, and let's just say I won't be too heart-broken if I had to upgrade to one of those



Ha, guess who forgot the Talman uses a Tele type bridge pickup instead of a Strat type?

This guy.

I'm gonna see if I can possibly direct mount it under the base plate, but if not, it'll go into the SG with a conversion pickup ring and I'll put a SD Hot Tele into it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Ha, guess who forgot the Talman uses a Tele type bridge pickup instead of a Strat type?
> 
> This guy.
> 
> I'm gonna see if I can possibly direct mount it under the base plate, but if not, it'll go into the SG with a conversion pickup ring and I'll put a SD Hot Tele into it.


Is it the cheap Talman or a Prestige? If it's a standard non-prestige, I'd just fucking drill holes into the baseplate. 

Also I just got the EC-400VF... Why am I unlucky with defective bridge pickups? I didn't open it up yet, but the bridge pickup has a grounding problem when I touch metal. It sounds okay, but I'm definitely gonna order a Hades Trident II from Elysian to replace the JB. Oh and Adam is cool on FB too so there's major props to that.


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is it the cheap Talman or a Prestige? If it's a standard non-prestige, I'd just fucking drill holes into the baseplate.
> 
> Also I just got the EC-400VF... Why am I unlucky with defective bridge pickups? I didn't open it up yet, but the bridge pickup has a grounding problem when I touch metal. It sounds okay, but I'm definitely gonna order a Hades Trident II from Elysian to replace the JB.



I ...didnt think of doing it that way  it's most definitely the cheap one, and on too of that, its supposedly a B stock that I got even cheaper.

Downside is theres not enough metal around the side of the pick up on the plate to do that. I might see if my cousin has spare parts to add a base to it instead since he does guitar shit like a mad scientist


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> I ...didnt think of doing it that way  it's most definitely the cheap one, and on too of that, its supposedly a B stock that I got even cheaper.



Hopefully it works.  It won't be as pretty as direct mounting it, but you actually have access to the mounting holes. 

The main issue I can see is that the pickup is too wide, so the mounting holes go passed the bridge itself.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've also been throwing around a fretless modded RG for the ranks. Initially I was aiming for a standard hardtail model but I saw an old RG470 in the usual swap shop for cheap. Having a fretless with a whammy, aka have my cake and root it too. Also planning a Dimarzio set that I haven't tried: EJ Custom neck, Virtua 54 Pro (or vintage blues) middle, Air Zone bridge. Replace the TRS with a Gotoh, string up some flatwounds and hope for the best.
> 
> Hopefully this experiment works.



RG470 purchased. Fretless RG experiment, here I come.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Bloody_Inferno said:


> RG470 purchased. Fretless RG experiment, here I come.


I was literally looking at 470s yesterday for this exact reason. Hoping yours goes well as its my new obsession.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soooo I decided I actually like the JB enough in this guitar.  So i'll have to hold off on the pickup for budget reasons. Need to save up for a new laptop.

Actually surprised me at how much I love the JB in this. It's nice and tight and cutting, even though it's a 10 pound all-mahogany slab.

After that, though, definitely gonna try the KSR Ceres. Hearing way too many good things about it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gonna go try a 5153 50w today. I don't neeed one, but I kind of want one..


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Soooo I decided I actually like the JB enough in this guitar.  So i'll have to hold off on the pickup for budget reasons. Need to save up for a new laptop.
> 
> Actually surprised me at how much I love the JB in this. It's nice and tight and cutting, even though it's a 10 pound all-mahogany slab.
> 
> After that, though, definitely gonna try the KSR Ceres. Hearing way too many good things about it.


> won't buy sub 200$ pickups
>buys 400$ preamp
ok.jpg
the afwayu or tridents will be waiting for you when you come to your senses lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> gonna go try a 5153 50w today. I don't neeed one, but I kind of want one..
> 
> > won't buy sub 200$ pickups
> >buys 400$ preamp
> ok.jpg
> the afwayu or tridents will be waiting for you when you come to your senses lmao



Because I can excuse putting a $400 preamp in my $1800 rig, but not a $400 set in a $400 guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because I can excuse putting a $400 preamp in my $1800 rig, but not a $400 set in a $400 guitar.


uhhh hades tridents are 150 a set
mcp is like sub300 or just 130$ for the bridge
you could buy both sets for basically the same price as the ceres.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> uhhh hades tridents are 150 a set
> mcp is like sub300 or just 130$ for the bridge
> you could buy both sets for basically the same price as the ceres.



Or I could just be okay with what I have in the guitar right now.  Because like I said, I find the JB actually sounds pretty good in this. I don't need to upgrade at the moment like I initially thought.

Also the reason I changed my mind was because at first the guitar wasn't wired right. It was wired like a DiMarzio so things were all fucked up. So once I wired it properly, it pretty much fixed all my bridge pickup problems. It's a great sounding guitar as is, so I don't really need to fix it anymore at this point. Down the road I'll probably swap the JB for a Trident II if I get bored of it.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Apparently, it was this;


----------



## rokket2005

Just spent $450 on a blender, so I guess in the words of King Crimson, "You have to be happy with what you have to be happy with."


----------



## NickS

^^NBD when it comes in!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rokket2005 said:


> Just spent $450 on a blender, so I guess in the words of King Crimson, "You have to be happy with what you have to be happy with."


Do I plug the blender in before or after my noise gate in my pedal chain?


----------



## rokket2005

As long as it's before the delay and reverb I think either is fine.


----------



## StevenC

rokket2005 said:


> Just spent $450 on a blender, so I guess in the words of King Crimson, "You have to be happy with what you have to be happy with."


Run it through a distortion box to make your smoothies menacing!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Run it through a distortion box to make your smoothies menacing!


and run it continuously for that HM2 chainsaw sound


----------



## nateispro

I think im going to get a axe II/AX8 or hold out for the FM3. I love my hx stomp and my vht pitbull but the helix tones are my absolute fav's and I cant crank my VHT anymore. I have a few older vintage pedals I could sell with my stomp to cover a FM3 and just pack up my VHT!


----------



## Dayn

It'll be a while, but either an AxeFX III, or a Kalium Quake. Both are necessary, but I've no idea what to aim for first at this point.


----------



## prlgmnr

rokket2005 said:


> Just spent $450 on a blender, so I guess in the words of King Crimson, "You have to be happy with what you have to be happy with."


Like...for a wet/dry rig?


----------



## Ericjutsu

Just updated to Cubase 10


----------



## mnemonic

This is somewhat gear related


----------



## NickS

^Good choice, I love Makita equipment!!


----------



## Boojakki

I just buyed one of these... (sry, for the bad pics. I'm too lazy for doing better )





The fretboard is dry AF and I have to change strings (I will play standard 10-46's with Eb tuning on this, from factory there are 9's on it) and get some oil on that poor piece of Pau Ferro asap. I never got a new guitar with a fretboard which was that dry, it def. not have seen a drop of oil yet  The action is also a little too high for my taste now, but it's playable and good intonated out of the box. I really like the neck (the shorter scale w/ 24,75", the modern C profile and the cooked maple). Fretwork (medium jumbos) is also good) but if they've done it w/ a 12" radius instead the 9,5" it would've been even better. Pickups sounding good and it's a little lighter than the MIM Strats I owned before (the lack of a trem, I assume).
Overall, I really like it. I have a thing for offset body shapes, so this, with all it's other quirks (like the TOM the P90 in the neck, G-Scale...) was a must have for me.


----------



## BananaDemocracy

I need a FC for my axe iii, and it’s the last piece of gear or guitar I need! As far as want, I’m good with these necessities but with my M80M and 7620, to make me an initiated member here , just need something to work the axe iii

Anyone who has an axe Iii what FC did you get, what do you suggest as a second ?thx


----------



## LeviathanKiller

BananaDemocracy said:


> I need a FC for my axe iii, and it’s the last piece of gear or guitar I need! As far as want, I’m good with these necessities but with my M80M and 7620, to make me an initiated member here , just need something to work the axe iii
> 
> Anyone who has an axe Iii what FC did you get, what do you suggest as a second ?thx



• FC-12
• FC-12


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Boojakki said:


> The fretboard is dry AF and I have to change strings (I will play standard 10-46's with Eb tuning on this, from factory there are 9's on it) and get some oil on that poor piece of Pau Ferro asap. I never got a new guitar with a fretboard which was that dry, it def. not have seen a drop of oil yet


I think it just needs a good rub down and it'll be fine once it does. Normally, I'd suggest putting some oil on, spreading it around on the wood, leaving it a minute, and then wiping off the excess. However, given how dry that is, I'd leave it a little longer, say three to five minutes, and seeing if it needs another oiling after you wiping the excess off.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Friedman Buxom Boost incoming. Should be fun to compare all of my overdrives to a true clean boost in a heavy context


----------



## technomancer

Mesa Studio .22+ Combo


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Bought a J Custom and a Ceres today. I think I might be a little more excited for the Ceres though lol. I plan to test it against my Ares 50's preamp.


----------



## Soya

mnemonic said:


> View attachment 69926
> 
> 
> This is somewhat gear related


Doesn't look like a hypoidal saw to me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ordered a 7 string parallel axis pickup. If it sucks I'm buying an imperium.


----------



## MetalHex

Is there such thing as a 25.5 SG type guitar? And do they have bad neckdive?


----------



## mnemonic

Soya said:


> Doesn't look like a hypoidal saw to me



Had to google that one. A bit fancy for me!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mnemonic said:


> Had to google that one. A bit fancy for me!


----------



## Bearitone

MetalHex said:


> Is there such thing as a 25.5 SG type guitar? And do they have bad neckdive?



Building a Warmoth Diamondback may be your only option.

Also neck dive can be mitigated by moving the strap buttons. 

Choose a light wood for the neck and a heavier wood for the body and that may help too.


----------



## Boojakki

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think it just needs a good rub down and it'll be fine once it does. Normally, I'd suggest putting some oil on, spreading it around on the wood, leaving it a minute, and then wiping off the excess. However, given how dry that is, I'd leave it a little longer, say three to five minutes, and seeing if it needs another oiling after you wiping the excess off.



Yea, I just loosened the strings enough to get them out of the way and treated it with some fine f-one for now.
When I get to change the strings and setup the guitar to my taste I look into it if it needs more treatment, but for now it seems good. I just didn't wanted to wait longer, cause I got a nightmare about cracks in the fretboard, haha...


----------



## Asphyxia

Just ordered a Dimebag Wah from Hell and a Boss RV6 Reverb.
Next up is a Harley Benton 2x12 with Celestion V30s.


----------



## Bearitone

Asphyxia said:


> Just ordered a Dimebag Wah from Hell and a Boss RV6 Reverb.
> Next up is a Harley Benton 2x12 with Celestion V30s.



Oh! When you get the RV-6 try the “shimmer” setting with the tone knob at zero, and the other settings to taste. That was my favorite sound out of that pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Asphyxia said:


> Just ordered a Dimebag Wah from Hell and a Boss RV6 Reverb.
> Next up is a Harley Benton 2x12 with Celestion V30s.


IMO you can't go wrong with any Dunlop wah. 

I'm still floating around what to do.  Laptop is still a priority. But I still want an LTD Phoenix or a Telecaster. Something with a 25.5'' scale length for drop B. I have the Super Swede but I CANNOT get into the satin finish. It just feels rougher and thicker than normal and it feels uncomfortable. I rather sell it than try and sand it down, just not bonding with it.

That or I was thinking about getting the black LTD EC-256 or EC-1000T and replacing the hardware with either chrome or black. A project I've been wanting to do for awhile.

I'm also unsure if I wanna go with the KSR Ceres. Like, it sounds killer, but it leans along the bright side of things? I was looking into something darker and chunky.


----------



## MFB

Since my Crush 12 randomly stopped working, and I have no need for all thr extra frills from my HD500, I'm gonna move that and pick up a Micro Dark and 2x12 can for my new rig. Orange is where I've come to feel most at home with my sound, and the Micro is small but can get loud and thick enough that its a nice in between.


----------



## rokket2005

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IMO you can't go wrong with any Dunlop wah.
> 
> I'm still floating around what to do.  Laptop is still a priority. But I still want an LTD Phoenix or a Telecaster. Something with a 25.5'' scale length for drop B. I have the Super Swede but I CANNOT get into the satin finish. It just feels rougher and thicker than normal and it feels uncomfortable. I rather sell it than try and sand it down, just not bonding with it.
> 
> That or I was thinking about getting the black LTD EC-256 or EC-1000T and replacing the hardware with either chrome or black. A project I've been wanting to do for awhile.
> 
> I'm also unsure if I wanna go with the KSR Ceres. Like, it sounds killer, but it leans along the bright side of things? I was looking into something darker and chunky.


The Ceres can be dark if you want. The range of the treble even from like 10 o clock to 1 is pretty big. The one demo that people posted a while back where the Ceres sounded off was user error IMO. Either that or the guy had an agenda to make it sound the worst of what was in the comparison.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> The Ceres can be dark if you want. The range of the treble even from like 10 o clock to 1 is pretty big. The one demo that people posted a while back where the Ceres sounded off was user error IMO. Either that or the guy had an agenda to make it sound the worst of what was in the comparison.


Yeah thats what I thought. In general though, it sounds pretty bright. I may still give it a shot. 

Kinda unsure if I'll get the MI Delta and run it into a clean model in my Helix or get the Ceres. We'll see.


----------



## Bearitone

MFB said:


> Since my Crush 12 randomly stopped working, and I have no need for all thr extra frills from my HD500, I'm gonna move that and pick up a Micro Dark and 2x12 can for my new rig. Orange is where I've come to feel most at home with my sound, and the Micro is small but can get loud and thick enough that its a nice in between.


Just curious, what kind of stuff do you like to play with the crush? Like deathmetal fast stuff? Or more of the chugs? Bands for example?


----------



## MFB

Bearitone said:


> Just curious, what kind of stuff do you like to play with the crush? Like deathmetal fast stuff? Or more of the chugs? Bands for example?



No, my greatest mispurchase in my late teens was being into tech/death metal and buying a Tiny Terror and it was the polar opposite sound I wanted  I used my Crush as a practice rig for stuff like this:


----------



## AltecGreen

Finally got my order from BigBoss.


----------



## USMarine75

mnemonic said:


> B L O C K L E T T E R





LeftOurEyes said:


> Ive had a 6505 + for awhile, but I just got a 5150 block letter as well a little over a month ago because of my curiosity over the differences in sound. I actually bought mine from Deadpool. Yours look super clean from that photo.





Shask said:


> Nice! I had 2 Blockletters for many years! Amazing sounding amps!





technomancer said:


> Yeah I hear that grill really impacts the tone
> 
> Seriously though great amps, actually just sold the one I had here a couple weeks ago. Figured I wasn't playing it much and saw a guy that had been looking for one for quite a while.





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Looks clean  I love my Block Letter



Ahhh the blockletter secret sauce - those original 1997 tubes must sound killer by now. 



narad said:


> Do you notice much of a difference vs. the 6505+?



Valid question! Carry on.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Ahhh the blockletter secret sauce - those original 1997 tubes must sound killer by now.



I know, right? Exact same amp but some people get OCD about it 

That said at this point most people do seem to know there is no difference and it is a collector thing. That seemed to be the case with the guy that bought mine.


----------



## narad

Yea, it's just the version of the 5150 that looks the coolest.



... and sounds the most brutal


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Yea, it's just the version of the 5150 that looks the coolest.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and sounds the most brutal



To quote the legendary heavy metal guitarist, Deion Sanders:

Look brutal, feel brutal. Feel brutal, sound brutal. Sound brutal, look brutal...


----------



## USMarine75

MetalHex said:


> Is there such thing as a 25.5 SG type guitar? And do they have bad neckdive?



You used to be able to order a 25.5" ESP Custom Shop Viper. Not sure if they still make them though.

The 2019 Gibson SG HP is awesome... but unfortunately still has major neck dive (and 24.75").


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

USMarine75 said:


> Ahhh the blockletter secret sauce - those original 1997 tubes must sound killer by now.



 my amp sounds killer _because _I've swapped in all new tubes and found a combination that works for me. 

I'll never understand the people who pay $800+ for a stock 5150. I got a good deal on mine, love it to death, and it looks badass, but I would have gladly bought a Sig version if I had found one cheaper at the time  

On topic, I got my Buxom Boost in the mail yesterday and plugged it in for a few minutes. I really like it so far, but the jury's still out on whether it will replace my Grid Slammer in my rig for heavy sounds. I just had a birthday, so I may splurge on my next gear purchase and pick up a brass Floyd Block, some noiseless springs, and maybe a Stew Mac Fret Kisser


----------



## nateispro

Ive been digging into all of the profiles I can find for Kempers and I must say. With not being able to crank my amp anymore and all of the amazing profiles Ive seen I think a Kemper may be my best bet. The Will Putney STL tones and the Alex Wade ToneCrate ones seem amazing as well as SinMixes Savage and UltraLead ones. Plus Ive found a couple kempers for around 1,300! Sell my VHT and my HX Stomp and Im covered with enough for a small power amp if I ever needed it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nateispro said:


> Ive been digging into all of the profiles I can find for Kempers and I must say. With not being able to crank my amp anymore and all of the amazing profiles Ive seen I think a Kemper may be my best bet. The Will Putney STL tones and the Alex Wade ToneCrate ones seem amazing as well as SinMixes Savage and UltraLead ones. Plus Ive found a couple kempers for around 1,300! Sell my VHT and my HX Stomp and Im covered with enough for a small power amp if I ever needed it


stay away from STL's profiles. Most of the ones I tried sucked. Sinmix makes great profiles typically but I never gelled with his ultralead profiles. Then again I didn't gel with the actual ultralead


----------



## Soya

Between Sinmix and Michael Britt, pretty much all the profiles you would ever need.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> Between Sinmix and Michael Britt, pretty much all the profiles you would ever need.


I never liked michael britt's high gain profiles, but his low gain stuff is solid.


----------



## DudeManBrother

The Tonecrate profiles are pretty damn good. I still usually end up using my profiles of my own amps but I’ve got some Tonecrate stuff in my favorites just in case. Some venues can make certain profiles sound weird.


----------



## lewis

In terms of actual gear rather than guitars or pickups/hardware, I imagine it will be the new Line 6 G10S receiver/base (I already have the normal G10 pack/receiver and the battery pack is compatible with the G10s too)

they have really made an amazing Wireless soloution.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Gonna buy one of these and compare it with my MIJ HM-2, can't wait. The Eyemaster is promising.


----------



## protest

Not a purchase but I swapped amps with my buddy, so I've got a Gemini for the next couple weeks


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> Not a purchase but I swapped amps with my buddy, so I've got a Gemini for the next couple weeks



Nice, what did you swap?


----------



## protest

Bearitone said:


> Nice, what did you swap?



A Bogner XTC.


----------



## nateispro

Welp. I broke down and got a Kemper!!!! Got a good deal on it. Im pretty sure this is endgame for me, It has a bunch of SinMix, Britt, Top Jimi, Tonehammer, Reampzone Profiles with it. I think Ill pick up some KSR ones as well, and maybe some Josh Middleton ones, I really like his videos on youtube!


----------



## protest

nateispro said:


> Welp. I broke down and got a Kemper!!!! Got a good deal on it. Im pretty sure this is endgame for me, It has a bunch of SinMix, Britt, Top Jimi, Tonehammer, Reampzone Profiles with it. I think Ill pick up some KSR ones as well, and maybe some Josh Middleton ones, I really like his videos on youtube!



Let me know if you find any good KSR profiles. I could never get my Colossus profiles to sound right, the Juno seems to work better but I can still only get them to pretty good.


----------



## nateispro

protest said:


> Let me know if you find any good KSR profiles. I could never get my Colossus profiles to sound right, the Juno seems to work better but I can still only get them to pretty good.



Will do! Im looking at an Ares profile as well as a Colossus, I didnt know there was a Juno one!


----------



## USMarine75

nateispro said:


> Welp. I broke down and got a Kemper!!!! Got a good deal on it. Im pretty sure this is endgame for me, It has a bunch of SinMix, Britt, Top Jimi, Tonehammer, Reampzone Profiles with it. I think Ill pick up some KSR ones as well, and maybe some Josh Middleton ones, I really like his videos on youtube!



Tone Junkie website has a ton of free low gain profiles if you're looking for any killer clean tones. Best I've heard. And if you're not looking to do a John Mayer set then you wouldn't need more than the freebies. 

I wish I could remember where I got it from, because I have a ton of free 5150 and Mesa ones that some site was giving away. They're my go-to for high gain stuff.



protest said:


> Let me know if you find any good KSR profiles. I could never get my Colossus profiles to sound right, the Juno seems to work better but I can still only get them to pretty good.





nateispro said:


> Will do! Im looking at an Ares profile as well as a Colossus, I didnt know there was a Juno one!



Oooh interested in that Juno profile! That and a Hiwatt Maxxwatt or whatever they're calling it now.


----------



## lewis

nateispro said:


> Welp. I broke down and got a Kemper!!!! Got a good deal on it. Im pretty sure this is endgame for me, It has a bunch of SinMix, Britt, Top Jimi, Tonehammer, Reampzone Profiles with it. I think Ill pick up some KSR ones as well, *and maybe some Josh Middleton ones*, I really like his videos on youtube!


If youre interested, I can tell you exactly what Josh uses kemper profile wise playing live with Architects (I asked him and he answered me)


----------



## protest

nateispro said:


> Will do! Im looking at an Ares profile as well as a Colossus, I didnt know there was a Juno one!





USMarine75 said:


> Oooh interested in that Juno profile!



Oh man, well I was talking about my own profiles I made and them not being that great


----------



## Bearitone

lewis said:


> If youre interested, I can tell you exactly what Josh uses kemper profile wise playing live with Architects (I asked him and he answered me)



Wait. Josh Middleton is from Sylosis. Are you thinking of s different Josh?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Wait. Josh Middleton is from Sylosis. Are you thinking of s different Josh?


He's been covering for Architects iirc


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> He's been covering for Architects iirc


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## nateispro

USMarine75 said:


> Tone Junkie website has a ton of free low gain profiles if you're looking for any killer clean tones. Best I've heard. And if you're not looking to do a John Mayer set then you wouldn't need more than the freebies.
> 
> I wish I could remember where I got it from, because I have a ton of free 5150 and Mesa ones that some site was giving away. They're my go-to for high gain stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh interested in that Juno profile! That and a Hiwatt Maxxwatt or whatever they're calling it now.



Good to know for the clean profiles! I play a tone of post rock and ambient too so ill need good cleans for sure!!



lewis said:


> If youre interested, I can tell you exactly what Josh uses kemper profile wise playing live with Architects (I asked him and he answered me)



I would love to know what he uses live! His tone is so killer!


----------



## lewis

nateispro said:


> Good to know for the clean profiles! I play a tone of post rock and ambient too so ill need good cleans for sure!!
> 
> I would love to know what he uses live! His tone is so killer!



Pm me dude. I will inform you 
Also includes what he used to record Holy Hell for them too.


----------



## JD27

Bearitone said:


> Wait. Josh Middleton is from Sylosis. Are you thinking of s different Josh?





KnightBrolaire said:


> He's been covering for Architects iirc



He’s a full time member now. Saw an Andertons video where he mentioned they wanted him to join around 2012 or so but he wanted to continue with Sylosis. More importantly in that interview he said he is trying to get another Sylosis album out this year.


----------



## Bearitone

If i could be more like one guitar player in the world it would be Josh Middleton. His playing is just fucking tight and clean. Robotic precision.


----------



## Jake

JD27 said:


> He’s a full time member now. Saw an Andertons video where he mentioned they wanted him to join around 2012 or so but he wanted to continue with Sylosis. More importantly in that interview he said he is trying to get another Sylosis album out this year.


Got to see him with Architects about a year ago and he's so good. Sadly he wasn't on the tour that just came through as he just had a child but man the guy is good.


----------



## Bearitone

Made an offer on an ISP Theta Head! If it’s as good as i hope it is i should be able to ditch all my pedals (minus the tuner) and my poweramp.

As cool as my pedalboard rig is having just 1 head, 1 cab, and 1 foot switch to control everything sounds very appealing. Should look much neater too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Juggling between the MI Delta pedal or an LTD Iron Cross. I'm unsure which to get because I'm happy with my tone for the most part, but would love more variety. And I'm happy with my guitar collection finally, but I want a fucking Hetfield guitar. Plus Les Pauls w/ maple caps are always awesome.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Bearitone said:


> If i could be more like one guitar player in the world it would be Josh Middleton. His playing is just fucking tight and clean. Robotic precision.



His 6505+ demo on youtube is my most overplayed video in my account.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

It came down to the EHX Op-amp Big Muff Pi, the JHS Muffuletta, and the MXR Super Badass Variac. Hope I made the right decision although I still REALLY like the JHS ( was just hard to justify the price). 

Anyway... Incoming!


----------



## Bearitone

Bearitone said:


> Made an offer on an ISP Theta Head! If it’s as good as i hope it is i should be able to ditch all my pedals (minus the tuner) and my poweramp.
> 
> As cool as my pedalboard rig is having just 1 head, 1 cab, and 1 foot switch to control everything sounds very appealing. Should look much neater too.



The head on eBay fell through :/

So i got the Theta Combo instead! 

Also talked with ISP on the phone today. I didn’t know the head and combo were completely out of production? It looks like the only analog amp/preamp they make now is the Theta preamp pedal.

Also learned that the stealth Ultralite is actually a tiny class AB poweramp. It’s not class D.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> The head on eBay fell through :/
> 
> So i got the Theta Combo instead!
> 
> Also talked with ISP on the phone today. I didn’t know the head and combo were completely out of production? It looks like the only analog amp/preamp they make now is the Theta preamp pedal.
> 
> Also learned that the stealth Ultralite is actually a tiny class AB poweramp. It’s not class D.



Yeah I think after the Theta pedal was released, they discontinued the head, combo, and rack preamp because it did better. 

I still would like to hunt down either the head or rack pre.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I almost bought a head for like 500-600, but decided not to. Dunno why it didn't catch on very well.


----------



## AltecGreen

I received my new Limetone Audio Focus Compressor. I moved the Darkglass Hyper Luminal to the bass pedal board. Time to sell the old Super Symmetry. Thus my pedal board is complete (until I go to Japan in October).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wow. That looks like the Mission Control Center at NASA.


----------



## AltecGreen

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wow. That looks like the Mission Control Center at NASA.




It was a lot of soldering.


----------



## rokket2005

Are those Anasounds pedals pretty good? They're like a separate company under the same development firm as Two Notes or something, right?


----------



## AltecGreen

rokket2005 said:


> Are those Anasounds pedals pretty good? They're like a separate company under the same development firm as Two Notes or something, right?


The Anasounds stuff is pretty good. The buffers work well especially since I have long cable lengths because I'm running 4CM. The fuzz is a simple to use but with enough range to make it interesting. They seem to have a connection to Two Notes since I got my pedals from the US Two Notes distributor.

My favorite pedals on the board are the boutique Japanese pedals. The Limetone audio and Verocity pedals are amazing albeit very expensive and hard to get outside of Japan. Verocity primarily makes amp emulator pedals and they have pedals that emulate a variety of high gain amps. I'll probably pick up one or two when I go to Japan. I was only able to get the Focus because I saw the builder tweet that he just delivered two pedals to the BigBoss store in Ochanamizu and immediately made an order through Zenmarket. They are sold out until the next batch is made in August.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> The Anasounds stuff is pretty good. The buffers work well especially since I have long cable lengths because I'm running 4CM. The fuzz is a simple to use but with enough range to make it interesting. They seem to have a connection to Two Notes since I got my pedals from the US Two Notes distributor.
> 
> My favorite pedals on the board are the boutique Japanese pedals. The Limetone audio and Verocity pedals are amazing albeit very expensive and hard to get outside of Japan. Verocity primarily makes amp emulator pedals and they have pedals that emulate a variety of high gain amps. I'll probably pick up one or two when I go to Japan. I was only able to get the Focus because I saw the builder tweet that he just delivered two pedals to the BigBoss store in Ochanamizu and immediately made an order through Zenmarket. They are sold out until the next batch is made in August.



I've been really impressed with the Verocity SLO and recto pedals. They seem to be a head above every other amp-as-pedal I've tried.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> I've been really impressed with the Verocity SLO and recto pedals. They seem to be a head above every other amp-as-pedal I've tried.



I just checked out their AIAB lineup... Damn, they got some cool shit. Rev F Recto, Triamp MKIII, Laney GH100, Krank... Shit, may have to check them out.


----------



## prlgmnr

Are those Limetone pedals the best looking pedals ever?

Yes, yes they are.


----------



## USMarine75

Some updates...

I received both pedals I ordered. I did some quick tests between kids and dinner. I used a Warmoth Tele with Dimarzio RK pickups, a Strat with Fluence SSS, and a Peavey Wolfgang for HB. They were through some different clean profiles on my KPA:


The MI Audio Super Blues Pro (TS clone) is very interesting. It has way more gain on tap than any TS pedal I've ever used. My fav setting was dual MOSFET (symmetrical clipping), vol at about 5 and gain dimed. It produced a very musical fuzz-stortion with no feedback. At other settings it of course did everything you'd expect from a comparable TS like the VFE Scream. With my pedestrian ears I couldn't quite decide if it had as much midboost as a typical TS or if it was less. It did sound great with amp at breakup and pedal at vol 8 and gain 3.
The Tsakalis Six was also interesting. I couldn't tell any difference between the 9v and 18v setting, but I had kids running around being loud so I might have missed the subtle breakup differences? The boost is quite neutral and transparent as it should be. The OD1 sounds liks a TS. OD2 is more compressed sounding, a little louder, and smoother with less mids. DS1 sounds like a crunchy amp setting, whereas DS2 has more mids and sustain (more like the lead channel). OD1+DS1 sounds like it should, an amp at breakup with an OD in front (sounds like a Boss DS1 into a Marshall).
The free ToneJunkie Kemper packs were so good I ended up buying some as well:

The Mesa Mark V pack is great. It has some killer clean, tweed, crunch, and lead tones. Most have a regular profile and a profile with a Horizon Precision Drive in front. Chords were just crystal clear and slamming through my Diavlo v30 212 cab with a Peavey Wolfgang custom in Drop-D. The cleaner lead tones reminded me of Angel Vivaldi's tone - very smooth and liquidy but with just the right amount of bite.

The Supro Black Magick pack is great for anyone looking for cleans and some jangly dirty cleans (like a Dr Z). The dirtier tones are great for leads. (Even with modern metal, I'm actually a big fan of medium-high gain for rhythm but less for my leads.)​
I've come to the conclusion the most boutique, vintage, corksniffing rig I own is a $200 Samick Strat with Fluence SSS through a Kemper with "boutique" profiles (like a 1956 Gibson GA5 or Divideby13 LDW amp).



AltecGreen said:


> My favorite pedals on the board are the boutique Japanese pedals.



Have you tried any of the MIJ Shun Nokina, Leqtique, or L' effectique stuff? I have two of the mini L' ones (9/9 and 10/10) and they are awesome.


----------



## oneblackened

I think I've tentatively gotten my hands on a KSR Juno 100 - which really, that is my endgame amp.


----------



## AltecGreen

USMarine75 said:


> Have you tried any of the MIJ Shun Nokina, Leqtique, or L' effectique stuff? I have two of the mini L' ones (9/9 and 10/10) and they are awesome.




Not yet but they are on my list of things to check out/buy when I'm in Japan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so I was gonna check out those Verocity pedals... But it seems like they're not cheap. 

Sooo I'm just gonna stick with the Megalith. 

Shit, I'm still waiting for the Helix update to see how the Revv model is.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Even though i just ordered a Line 6 Helix rack unit and it's not even in my house yet, the local guitar store got in a Mesa Studio Preamp and Mesa 2/50 and I'm already working out how many side jobs i need to bring her home lol.

Also i just realized Sweetwater is carrying Caparison guitars now and I've always wanted one.......
Time to max out some credit cards lol


----------



## littlebadboy

I currently have a Boss GT-100, but I think I want a Headrush Gigboard. Any reason why I shouldn't?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

littlebadboy said:


> I currently have a Boss GT-100, but I think I want a Headrush Gigboard. Any reason why I shouldn't?



Better amp modeling and more versatility with effect placement
I dig the effects on the GT100, but I fucking hate how you're stuck with the FX chain they give you.

Also get a Helix LT


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Some updates...
> 
> I received both pedals I ordered. I did some quick tests between kids and dinner. I used a Warmoth Tele with Dimarzio RK pickups, a Strat with Fluence SSS, and a Peavey Wolfgang for HB. They were through some different clean profiles on my KPA:
> 
> 
> The MI Audio Super Blues Pro (TS clone) is very interesting. It has way more gain on tap than any TS pedal I've ever used. My fav setting was dual MOSFET (symmetrical clipping), vol at about 5 and gain dimed. It produced a very musical fuzz-stortion with no feedback. At other settings it of course did everything you'd expect from a comparable TS like the VFE Scream. With my pedestrian ears I couldn't quite decide if it had as much midboost as a typical TS or if it was less. It did sound great with amp at breakup and pedal at vol 8 and gain 3.
> The Tsakalis Six was also interesting. I couldn't tell any difference between the 9v and 18v setting, but I had kids running around being loud so I might have missed the subtle breakup differences? The boost is quite neutral and transparent as it should be. The OD1 sounds liks a TS. OD2 is more compressed sounding, a little louder, and smoother with less mids. DS1 sounds like a crunchy amp setting, whereas DS2 has more mids and sustain (more like the lead channel). OD1+DS1 sounds like it should, an amp at breakup with an OD in front (sounds like a Boss DS1 into a Marshall).
> The free ToneJunkie Kemper packs were so good I ended up buying some as well:
> 
> The Mesa Mark V pack is great. It has some killer clean, tweed, crunch, and lead tones. Most have a regular profile and a profile with a Horizon Precision Drive in front. Chords were just crystal clear and slamming through my Diavlo v30 212 cab with a Peavey Wolfgang custom in Drop-D. The cleaner lead tones reminded me of Angel Vivaldi's tone - very smooth and liquidy but with just the right amount of bite.
> 
> The Supro Black Magick pack is great for anyone looking for cleans and some jangly dirty cleans (like a Dr Z). The dirtier tones are great for leads. (Even with modern metal, I'm actually a big fan of medium-high gain for rhythm but less for my leads.)​
> I've come to the conclusion the most boutique, vintage, corksniffing rig I own is a $200 Samick Strat with Fluence SSS through a Kemper with "boutique" profiles (like a 1956 Gibson GA5 or Divideby13 LDW amp).
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried any of the MIJ Shun Nokina, Leqtique, or L' effectique stuff? I have two of the mini L' ones (9/9 and 10/10) and they are awesome.



Another update... the ToneJunkie Free, Mesa Mark V, and Supro kemper packs were so good I ended up buying 10 more, because they had a 50% off sale (off of already discounted too).


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Have you tried any of the MIJ Shun Nokina, Leqtique, or L' effectique stuff? I have two of the mini L' ones (9/9 and 10/10) and they are awesome.


I've got a custom SNDxL' double pedal arriving hopefully in the next week or two! PV and Abasi Kigen.


----------



## Soya

Picked up a Schecter Damien elite 7 string to try out some lower tunings. Got it for a good price but I'm pretty happy with its condition and playability. Plus I like the inlays too so y'all can suck it.


----------



## StrmRidr

Gasing real hard for an EVH 5153 50 watt EL34. I love my Mark V and will never get rid of it but I'd like to have a second amp to mess around with.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StrmRidr said:


> Gasing real hard for an EVH 5153 50 watt EL34. I love my Mark V and will never get rid of it but I'd like to have a second amp to mess around with.



An EVH and Mark series would probably sound badass together.


----------



## littlebadboy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Better amp modeling and more versatility with effect placement
> I dig the effects on the GT100, but I fucking hate how you're stuck with the FX chain they give you.
> 
> Also get a Helix LT



Did you mean the order of the effects? You can actually change it on the GT-100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

littlebadboy said:


> Did you mean the order of the effects? You can actually change it on the GT-100.


No, the amount. 

Like you can only have a certain amount of delays, modulations, distortions, comps, etc. Sometimes I like to stack effects.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, the amount.
> 
> Like you can only have a certain amount of delays, modulations, distortions, comps, etc. Sometimes I like to stack effects.


Did the Line6 M series come and go around here or do they not tick enough boxes in general?


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> An EVH and Mark series would probably sound badass together.


My Mark IV pairs great with my 5150iii 100W. I wish I didn't live in this apartment right now so I could actually use them but alas  first world problems.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

StrmRidr said:


> Gasing real hard for an EVH 5153 50 watt EL34. I love my Mark V and will never get rid of it but I'd like to have a second amp to mess around with.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> An EVH and Mark series would probably sound badass together.



I was in that situation a few years ago. I had a Mark V and ended up adding a 5153 to my rig for a different flavor. It's a badass combination, especially with a nice buffered ABY splitter  the EVH is really saturated and great for chugs, plus you can get away with scooping out some of the mids on it since the Mark is much more mid focused and tight/immediate in the low end. Gorgeous cleans, great mid-gain, and singing solo tones in the Mark V that you can't really pull off with the EVH since their circuitry and gain structures are so different, but the EVH is capable of some sick guttural heavy tones. Think Lamb of God vs. Revocation tones if that makes sense. 

If you're only planning to run one amp at a time, you'll still have a huge range of tones available from each one. Definitely worth having both IMO


----------



## StrmRidr

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I was in that situation a few years ago. I had a Mark V and ended up adding a 5153 to my rig for a different flavor. It's a badass combination, especially with a nice buffered ABY splitter  the EVH is really saturated and great for chugs, plus you can get away with scooping out some of the mids on it since the Mark is much more mid focused and tight/immediate in the low end. Gorgeous cleans, great mid-gain, and singing solo tones in the Mark V that you can't really pull off with the EVH since their circuitry and gain structures are so different, but the EVH is capable of some sick guttural heavy tones. Think Lamb of God vs. Revocation tones if that makes sense.
> 
> If you're only planning to run one amp at a time, you'll still have a huge range of tones available from each one. Definitely worth having both IMO



That's good to hear. My plan is to ultimately end up with a dual amp setup. There is actually a 5153 in stock at my local store. My only issue now is that I found a used Dual Rec for sale at an insane price, as in 1/3 of the price of a new one, and it is in perfect condition. Now I'm really torn on the Dual Rec or 5153. I'm thinking of getting the Dual Rec since I doubt I'll find this good of a deal again anytime soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you're looking for a splitter, I loved the Decibel 11 one. Buffered and it killed ground loops.



The906 said:


> Did the Line6 M series come and go around here or do they not tick enough boxes in general?



I forgot about that to be honest. But if you can afford the Headrush, might as well get L6s most up to date unit.


----------



## ATRguitar91

I feel like it's time to upgrade my living room practice rig. Been using my Empress Heavy into the smallest Peavey Vypyr on a clean channel which is just okay.

I think what I'll do is get the cheapest 112 or 212 I can find locally and then a pedal power amp to pair with the Empress Heavy. Any cab will be fine, so the only thing I need to shop around for is the power amp. I'm guessing that means I'll be picking between the 44 Magnum, Baby Bomb, Microblock, and Tube Cake. The Kartakou Cobblestone looks interesting too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Is the Empress Heavy good into the effects loop return of an amp?


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is the Empress Heavy good into the effects loop return of an amp?


I've only run it into a solid state power amp, but it sounds great that way and I'm sure it would into a loop. The high and low control knobs basically function as high and low shelves which help it sound good into anything.

It has tons of gain on tap, but I feel like (with almost all preamp pedals) it needs a boost to sound its best. My only real gripe with it is that it's picky on what boosts it takes. My Savage Drive clips the hell out of the input and it puts out this awful mid grind that reminds me of the HM2.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've only run it into a solid state power amp, but it sounds great that way and I'm sure it would into a loop. The high and low control knobs basically function as high and low shelves which help it sound good into anything.
> 
> It has tons of gain on tap, but I feel like (with almost all preamp pedals) it needs a boost to sound its best. My only real gripe with it is that it's picky on what boosts it takes. My Savage Drive clips the hell out of the input and it puts out this awful mid grind that reminds me of the HM2.


You mean the input buffer or whatever?


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean the input buffer or whatever?


I'll show my ignorance here, I have no idea of the mechanics behind why, but there's definitely some clipping. To be fair, the Savage Drive has a ridiculous amount of output when you want. When I use my MXR M77 or 808 the clipping isn't there and it sounds great. You can also make the Savage sound good with it but you have to really cut down on the volume.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> I'll show my ignorance here, I have no idea of the mechanics behind why, but there's definitely some clipping. To be fair, the Savage Drive has a ridiculous amount of output when you want. When I use my MXR M77 or 808 the clipping isn't there and it sounds great. You can also make the Savage sound good with it but you have to really cut down on the volume.


The only reason I know is because I'm reading up on DS-1 mods. I wanna get one and have it modded for less "pre-gain" and get rid of the scooped midrange. Why a distortion pedal has a Big Muff-esque tone control is beyond me.


----------



## lurè

Bought another RGD2127 for a disgusting low price.


----------



## nateispro

lurè said:


> Bought another RGD2127 for a disgusting low price.



Im addicted to RGD's. I love my prestige 6 and my iron label 7. I want another 6 string prestige so i can put an evertune on it as well as a 7 string prestige with an evertune added


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of lusting for an rgdir7m since I love their specs


----------



## StevenC

Fuses...


----------



## Glades

I need some studio monitors for my Helix. Currently playing through a mixong board and headphones, no speakers or cab.

Thinking of Yamaha HS5s


----------



## DudeManBrother

StevenC said:


> Fuses...


Hopefully just the result of a bad power tube?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Fuses...


I know the pain, I had the fuse in my MK3 randomly blow last week. It's weird too because the tubes are fine


----------



## AirForbes1

Glades said:


> I need some studio monitors for my Helix. Currently playing through a mixong board and headphones, no speakers or cab.
> 
> Thinking of Yamaha HS5s



I compared the HS5 to the 7 and 8. The 5s are good, but the 7s are significantly better. The 8s are a smaller increase. Get what you want, but try them out if you can.


----------



## AirForbes1

Just got a Mesa vertical slant 2x12 (locally), and a KSR Ares off Reverb. I can't want for that thing to show up.


----------



## Bearitone

Probably an evertune bridge and a PLEK job for my baritone.

Then a Roland JC40 and a Strymon BlueSky.

And then i truly, honestly, hope my gas will be sated for life because all the money i keep blowing on guitar stuff should probably be going towards a CNC Mill.


----------



## StevenC

DudeManBrother said:


> Hopefully just the result of a bad power tube?





KnightBrolaire said:


> I know the pain, I had the fuse in my MK3 randomly blow last week. It's weird too because the tubes are fine


Hopefully nothing serious, won't know until next week because of shipping and being away all week. Was using the cabclone on the JP-2C for the headphone jack and the clean channel started distorting before the whole thing cut out.

This is why you always have spare amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Changed my mind.... again. 

Decided I'm perfectly fine with my regular guitar setup.

...But I need another ERG.







I'm also thinking about swapping my Whammy 5 out for a Whammy DT.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Do it. The "Whammy" side of the DT is the same as the V if I remember correctly. The option to tune up is a nice bonus over the regular Drop pedal, and having both in one enclosure is super handy


----------



## rexbinary

That DD-200 which is not out yet has already given me GAS


----------



## ATRguitar91

What would be considered a good deal on a Mesa 212 horizontal? I've spotted one locally. I don't really need it, but if I can get it for a steal I might as well. 

He's asking $450, and considering I got my Mesa 412 for $500 there's no way I'll go that high. Is $300 a crazy ask?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Do it. The "Whammy" side of the DT is the same as the V if I remember correctly. The option to tune up is a nice bonus over the regular Drop pedal, and having both in one enclosure is super handy


The latter is why I wanted the DT over having a separate Drop pedal. Was really dumb to remove that feature. Even the old Morpheus DropTune had a pitch up option.

Also baritone SGs rock


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> What would be considered a good deal on a Mesa 212 horizontal? I've spotted one locally. I don't really need it, but if I can get it for a steal I might as well.
> 
> He's asking $450, and considering I got my Mesa 412 for $500 there's no way I'll go that high. Is $300 a crazy ask?



Worst case scenario he says no and then you offer $350.


----------



## Glades

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Changed my mind.... again.
> 
> Decided I'm perfectly fine with my regular guitar setup.
> 
> ...But I need another ERG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about swapping my Whammy 5 out for a Whammy DT.


I would imagine the neck dive on this one would be pretty bad. Looks killer tho


----------



## Jake

ATRguitar91 said:


> What would be considered a good deal on a Mesa 212 horizontal? I've spotted one locally. I don't really need it, but if I can get it for a steal I might as well.
> 
> He's asking $450, and considering I got my Mesa 412 for $500 there's no way I'll go that high. Is $300 a crazy ask?


For what it's worth I picked one up locally for $200. That's probably just because it was a steal though. I guess I also got my oversized recto 412 for $400 though locally so people just offload stuff cheap.


----------



## USMarine75

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Do it. The "Whammy" side of the DT is the same as the V if I remember correctly. The option to tune up is a nice bonus over the regular Drop pedal, and having both in one enclosure is super handy





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The latter is why I wanted the DT over having a separate Drop pedal. Was really dumb to remove that feature. Even the old Morpheus DropTune had a pitch up option.
> 
> Also baritone SGs rock



Keep in mind you're talking a huge difference in pedal size though...






vs






As someone who has the DT... there are times I wish I bought the drop, since that's mainly the feature I use anyways, except for the rare RATM octave whammy usage. This thing does not fit on any pedalboard. I usually have it off to the side on its own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Keep in mind you're talking a huge difference in pedal size though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has the DT... there are times I wish I bought the drop, since that's mainly the feature I use anyways, except for the rare RATM octave whammy usage. This thing does not fit on any pedalboard. I usually have it off to the side on its own.



I've taken size into account. It's just I really want the tune up feature, so I'll sacrifice size for feature.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Glades said:


> I would imagine the neck dive on this one would be pretty bad. Looks killer tho


I've got one of them VB-400s. It's actually pretty okay, it's not too bad. Love the weight of the guitar tho, heavy as they come, sustain for days


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've taken size into account. It's just I really want the tune up feature, so I'll sacrifice size for feature.


----------



## jwguitar

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!



Im thinking of getting a Framus. I really like their guitars they are really top notch look absolutely beautiful. I just got a new MIJ Aria Pro II (they still exist). So im kind of waiting a few monthes to make my next purchase!!


----------



## USMarine75

jwguitar said:


> Im thinking of getting a Framus. I really like their guitars they are really top notch look absolutely beautiful. I just got a new MIJ Aria Pro II (they still exist). So im kind of waiting a few monthes to make my next purchase!!



Where you from? Nick at Axe Palace in MA is a Framus dealer and had a bunch in stock the last time I was there. I don't know of too many other US dealers.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Trying to pick a controller for my Kemper that isn't the size of a pizza box, having mixed results finding stuff.


----------



## USMarine75

SenorDingDong said:


> Trying to pick a controller for my Kemper that isn't the size of a pizza box, having mixed results finding stuff.



So I assume you mean beside the Kemper one? It’s not that big... maybe a little bigger than the Boss ES5.

Also...
Mission Engineering
Kartakou - he’ll make you whatever size and number of switches you want. And the prices are reasonable. Here’s an example of a two button:
https://reverb.com/item/12596382-kartakou-kemper-profiler-switch-free-shipping


----------



## SenorDingDong

USMarine75 said:


> So I assume you mean beside the Kemper one? It’s not that big... maybe a little bigger than the Boss ES5.
> 
> Also...
> Mission Engineering
> Kartakou - he’ll make you whatever size and number of switches you want. And the prices are reasonable. Here’s an example of a two button:
> https://reverb.com/item/12596382-kartakou-kemper-profiler-switch-free-shipping




Yeah, I had the Kemp controller and sold it. It felt like it was simultaneously too much crap in the floor and not enough for the $400 price tag. 


I would jump on that one if it had 4 buttons instead of 2. I preset all of my tones so I don't need to add or subtract anything with pedals, but sometimes i use up to 6 or so channels in a song.


----------



## USMarine75

SenorDingDong said:


> Yeah, I had the Kemp controller and sold it. It felt like it was simultaneously too much crap in the floor and not enough for the $400 price tag.
> 
> 
> I would jump on that one if it had 4 buttons instead of 2. I preset all of my tones so I don't need to add or subtract anything with pedals, but sometimes i use up to 6 or so channels in a song.



Contact him. He makes custom - anything you want. I can vouch for his TS pedals which are awesome. He also makes Engl and 5150 preamps.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was dead set on grabbing the MI gamma, but then a wild Peters Bodyhammer appeared. Someone buy my UL so I can get the bodyhammer


----------



## slmadsen

SenorDingDong said:


> I would jump on that one if it had 4 buttons instead of 2. I preset all of my tones so I don't need to add or subtract anything with pedals, but sometimes i use up to 6 or so channels in a song.


I think he does already https://reverb.com/item/25408706-kartakou-kemper-profiler-dual-footswitch?


----------



## USMarine75

slmadsen said:


> I think he does already https://reverb.com/item/25408706-kartakou-kemper-profiler-dual-footswitch?



Haha I clicked on that and I'm already watching it! I could swear I saw a 4-button one.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ordering one this afternoon! Will let you know how it works out.


----------



## USMarine75

SenorDingDong said:


> Ordering one this afternoon! Will let you know how it works out.



If theres anything special you want like an extra button or doodad, or different button order, enclosure shape, etc, just message him. He literally makes whatever you want.


----------



## jwguitar

USMarine75 said:


> Where you from? Nick at Axe Palace in MA is a Framus dealer and had a bunch in stock the last time I was there. I don't know of too many other US dealers.



I am actually in the Boston area I actually know the Axe Palace!


----------



## narad

A quest of many years, reaching completion...







... the responsibility of frequent repairs, just beginning...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Boss MS-3.

Schecter Apocalypse 7.

And my rig will be complete. Finally.


----------



## Joan Maal

The day has arrived... I have collected enough coins to bring this beauty home. I was considering to buy pre-owned for 850€ but this week the prices have been lowered to 1110€ brand new... So next week I hope to post a very happy NGD


----------



## DudeManBrother

Curiosity got the best of me so I grabbed the Torpedo Studio. I’ve been using my Fryette Power Load and Wall of Sound a lot lately. Much more convenient than mic’ing cabs in my basement and sounds better too! Figured I’d try the Studio out for recording; and I can rack my Power Load with my 2:90 and use it as an attenuator when I want to run my amps hotter than my neighborhood likes


----------



## rokket2005

I tried to grab a Studio yesterday too, but someone apparently hit the guy up sooner than I did. I've been using my Live for about 6 years and every so often I think about upgrading.


----------



## DudeManBrother

rokket2005 said:


> I tried to grab a Studio yesterday too, but someone apparently hit the guy up sooner than I did. I've been using my Live for about 6 years and every so often I think about upgrading.


It’s been great for the few hours I’ve been using it. You’d think they’d hook you up with all the cabs for the price; but there are some nice ones pre loaded at least. MLsound Lab IRs sound awesome in it too. Definitely liking it so far.


----------



## USMarine75

DudeManBrother said:


> It’s been great for the few hours I’ve been using it. You’d think they’d hook you up with all the cabs for the price; but there are some nice ones pre loaded at least. MLsound Lab IRs sound awesome in it too. Definitely liking it so far.



How about some samples of the Splawn!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It suddenly hit me that I need an Axe 3. I keep hitting the DSP limit on my Helix due to the way I run amps, so it's annoying the fuck out of me. May try and save for one.


----------



## DudeManBrother

USMarine75 said:


> How about some samples of the Splawn!?


Yeah definitely. I bought the Fortin cab pack which seems like a great match for the Splawn so I’ll record something this weekend.


----------



## DudeManBrother

USMarine75 said:


> How about some samples of the Splawn!?


Too late to edit my last post:
This is the Splawn Super Comp with Gain around 11:00ish and Volume at 12:00. BMT is 9:00,12:00,1:00 respectively and I used different Fortin Cabs for Left, Right, and the solo. I even used the Splawn for the bass with the Volume at 2:00 and the Gain at 5:30, but used a stock Two-Notes bass cab for the impulse response. Just a quick riff and noodle. 

https://instaud.io/3QCG


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I just had a birthday, so I may splurge on my next gear purchase and pick up a brass Floyd Block, some noiseless springs, and maybe a Stew Mac Fret Kisser



So uhh...none of these things happened, but they're still on the to-do list. I've made a handful of really good trades and purchases the last few weeks, though. 

Traded my Recto 2x12 cab for a Budda Superdrive V20 about two weeks ago, then traded the Budda for a Helix LT with the matching backpack earlier today. Haven't played with it much, but it seems like a nice unit. I doubt it will replace my Axe FX II, though. 

I also bought a Suhr Reactive Load and Little Labs DI/reamp box. The Suhr is killer, but the reamp box was a different version from what the ad said. Sent it back today and I'll be getting the right one soon


----------



## pearl_07

Snagged the block letter that was posted in the For Sale thread here. Very stoked to soon have the best 5150 variant \m/


----------



## USMarine75

DudeManBrother said:


> Too late to edit my last post:
> This is the Splawn Super Comp with Gain around 11:00ish and Volume at 12:00. BMT is 9:00,12:00,1:00 respectively and I used different Fortin Cabs for Left, Right, and the solo. I even used the Splawn for the bass with the Volume at 2:00 and the Gain at 5:30, but used a stock Two-Notes bass cab for the impulse response. Just a quick riff and noodle.
> 
> https://instaud.io/3QCG



Definitely like! Thank you for not diming the gain lol. And the playing was legit. I’ll need you to purchase and demo stuff for me in the future... I was thinking about a KSR Juno or Fortin when I get back stateside (one of these dry highgain EL34 beasts)


----------



## DudeManBrother

USMarine75 said:


> Definitely like! Thank you for not diming the gain lol. And the playing was legit. I’ll need you to purchase and demo stuff for me in the future... I was thinking about a KSR Juno or Fortin when I get back stateside (one of these dry highgain EL34 beasts)


KSR Juno is on my short list as well haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> KSR Juno is on my short list as well haha


What the fuck isn't on your list or currently in your possession? Nick might want to be careful, because if you get maybe three more amps, you can open your own store! 

(I'm kidding around, man. Thanks again for the kick ass speakers!)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Too late to edit my last post:
> This is the Splawn Super Comp with Gain around 11:00ish and Volume at 12:00. BMT is 9:00,12:00,1:00 respectively and I used different Fortin Cabs for Left, Right, and the solo. I even used the Splawn for the bass with the Volume at 2:00 and the Gain at 5:30, but used a stock Two-Notes bass cab for the impulse response. Just a quick riff and noodle.
> 
> https://instaud.io/3QCG


"quick riff and noodle"
that's way more polished than my half assed sloppy riffage 
All this Splawn talk is making me want a quickrod again


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> "quick riff and noodle"
> that's way more polished than my half assed sloppy riffage
> All this Splawn talk is making me want a quickrod again


Quick is a relative term I suppose  I think you’d really like the QR. You can get a dry tone or an all out saturated high gain unwieldy tone. It’s definitely more compressed than the Ultra Lead, but not so compressed that the dynamics suffer.


----------



## protest

USMarine75 said:


> Definitely like! Thank you for not diming the gain lol. And the playing was legit. I’ll need you to purchase and demo stuff for me in the future... I was thinking about a KSR Juno or Fortin when I get back stateside (one of these dry highgain EL34 beasts)



Juno is definitely not dry. I mean you can run it drier by keeping the gain low and the feel on 1-2, but it's got a good bit of sag and saturation. It also has a less crisp high end than other KSRs. The feel reminds me of CH2+ on the Herbert with the way I have it set up. I think it's the best sounding and feeling KSR.


----------



## MFB

Its probably going to cost me all my SG free, but that middle pickup in the Custom has GOT to go entirely, which means new pickguard (and the other two need to be replaced as well). Its currently got an Entwistle neck and a JB bridge, so nothing but shrill in one and wooly, fizz on the other. Neck is converting to a single coil with a conversion pickup ring, and the ever reliable and never doubt Duncan Distortion for the bridge.


----------



## USMarine75

protest said:


> Juno is definitely not dry. I mean you can run it drier by keeping the gain low and the feel on 1-2, but it's got a good bit of sag and saturation. It also has a less crisp high end than other KSRs. The feel reminds me of CH2+ on the Herbert with the way I have it set up. I think it's the best sounding and feeling KSR.



Well it will be hard for me to like more than my Ares, but I look forward to it!


----------



## LuciusBolt

Was going save up to buy this 



Was also considering one of these two as well down the line.






Almost Got the Revv Pedal  

But meanwhile I have these hopefully coming monday (Aus Time/Day)


Pic for reference 

I am hyped for the moderns and am excited to load them into one of my guitars and try them out.
Waited about nearly 9 months but it was worth it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I managed to solve my Helix DSP problems, so I don't need to save 2 1/4 bones to get an Axe. 

SO I'm going to spend those funds on either another LTD Eclipse or get an old, cheap Viper.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SO I'm going to spend those funds on either another LTD Eclipse or get an old, cheap Viper.



Play authentic, bruh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Play authentic, bruh.


 I need fake guitars for my fake amps.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I need fake guitars for my fake amps.



Not everybody has the subjective ear for tone. We'll get you there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Quick is a relative term I suppose  I think you’d really like the QR. You can get a dry tone or an all out saturated high gain unwieldy tone. It’s definitely more compressed than the Ultra Lead, but not so compressed that the dynamics suffer.


From every clip I've heard of the Quickrod, I know I'd like it. Then again, I felt the same way about the Henning Cherry Bomb, Friedman JJ/HBE and Ceriatone Chupacabra/King Kong. 
I keep telling myself that I don't need to go down the hot rodded marshall rabbit hole yet since I haven't explored more modern sounding amps enough. It's really just an excuse to try and curb my insatiable amp GAS


----------



## LuciusBolt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I need fake guitars for my fake amps.



I already have you covered Oh and make sure as well when you buy a fake it is made of either plywood or cardboard either will do ps - wood is overrated you can buy a cardboard guitar right now for $249 shipped your door direct from http://playauthentic.com/ better than anything guitar center or gibson will do  - _Remember Tonewood is a scam 

Video Below 
_

PS. I am only joking 



USMarine75 said:


> Not everybody has the subjective ear for tone. We'll get you there.



Crate amp nah , Real tone connoisseurs use this 




Compact and Better T0ne Than that Crate amp for sure plus i'm not sure how much the crate is but this Marshall is $20 straight to your door Express Shipping - _*Oh and we promise it will not burst into flames when you plug it in *_


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I bought a PRS archon 100w
This is probably the 3rd amp I've bought instead of the MI gamma, I've gotta quit getting distracted


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a PRS archon 100w
> This is probably the 3rd amp I've bought instead of the MI gamma, I've gotta quit getting distracted


Ridiculously under rated amp. You should love it. Every time I plug mine in it blows me away with how good it sounds.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a PRS archon 100w
> This is probably the 3rd amp I've bought instead of the MI gamma, I've gotta quit getting distracted



As long as you keep making solid choices that are SSO approved, we forgive you. 

Besides, you'll still end up buying the Gamma lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> As long as you keep making solid choices that are SSO approved, we forgive you.
> 
> Besides, you'll still end up buying the Gamma lol.


haha yeah I probably will at some point


DudeManBrother said:


> Ridiculously under rated amp. You should love it. Every time I plug mine in it blows me away with how good it sounds.


I'm sure I'll like it. I've been thinking about grabbing one off and on for years, but I wanted to chase other gear first.


----------



## MetalHex

Someone please help me understand. I dont get it why people would buy a pedalboard like a headrush or helix or boss gt, with all these nice, more than passable sounding effects. A whole plethora of effects. Then they ask, but can I put "such and such" pedals in front of it?

So, you bought an all in one pedalboard, just to run more pedals in front of it? I understand your standalone pedals may sound better than the pedalboards equivalent, but then why even have the pedalboard?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MetalHex said:


> Someone please help me understand. I dont get it why people would buy a pedalboard like a headrush or helix or boss gt, with all these nice, more than passable sounding effects. A whole plethora of effects. Then they ask, but can I put "such and such" pedals in front of it?
> 
> So, you bought an all in one pedalboard, just to run more pedals in front of it? I understand your standalone pedals may sound better than the pedalboards equivalent, but then why even have the pedalboard?



Direct to PA/Interface amp modeling.


----------



## USMarine75

https://reverb.com/item/25408706-kartakou-kemper-profiler-dual-footswitch

That 4 button KPA switch is on sale.


----------



## pearl_07

5150 showed up today. I was quickly reminded of how monstrous these are.


----------



## USMarine75

MetalHex said:


> Someone please help me understand. I dont get it why people would buy a pedalboard like a headrush or helix or boss gt, with all these nice, more than passable sounding effects. A whole plethora of effects. Then they ask, but can I put "such and such" pedals in front of it?
> 
> So, you bought an all in one pedalboard, just to run more pedals in front of it? I understand your standalone pedals may sound better than the pedalboards equivalent, but then why even have the pedalboard?




Kemper has very limited OD, dirt, boost, and fuzz. Plus there's something magical with a real OD in front that seems to really make profiles sound like real amps. I was using a Fender style at breakup (Elliott Pine Top 5E3) last night with a TS type in front and it was 10/10 IMO.
It's biggest weakness compared to Axe-FX is the FX (reverbs and delays especially). 
Also, people might want unique pedals (fuzzstortion, specific wahs, Dwarfcraft type stuff, etc).
Using a modern TS type pedal in front of a high gain amp (Fortin, Airis, Protone, etc)
Using your fav OD/dirt (VFE stuff like the Standout, Timmy, KoT, Protein, Broken Arrow, Tumnus/Klons, etc)
But other than that, no.


----------



## MetalHex

USMarine75 said:


> Kemper has very limited OD, dirt, boost, and fuzz. Plus there's something magical with a real OD in front that seems to really make profiles sound like real amps. I was using a Fender style at breakup (Elliott Pine Top 5E3) last night with a TS type in front and it was 10/10 IMO.
> It's biggest weakness compared to Axe-FX is the FX (reverbs and delays especially).
> Also, people might want unique pedals (fuzzstortion, specific wahs, Dwarfcraft type stuff, etc).
> Using a modern TS type pedal in front of a high gain amp (Fortin, Airis, Protone, etc)
> Using your fav OD/dirt (VFE stuff like the Standout, Timmy, KoT, Protein, Broken Arrow, Tumnus/Klons, etc)
> But other than that, no.


One may as well just make a pedalboard out of their favorite individual pedals in that case and skip the MFX unit.

But like HeHasTheJazzHands said, I suppose it they can be used for the amp modeling only which makes sense.


----------



## USMarine75

MetalHex said:


> One may as well just make a pedalboard out of their favorite individual pedals in that case and skip the MFX unit.
> 
> But like HeHasTheJazzHands said, I suppose it they can be used for the amp modeling only which makes sense.



Yup exactly. My KPA is a beast for tones, but it lacks in the FX, fuzz, and OD area. So I get the best of both worlds. YMMV. When I travel i usually just bring the powered head and a couple fav pedals with power block. Still a small rig.

The other solution is to model your pedals and then resell them, haha. 

I have an Emma Pisdiyauwot profile that crushes, and it's just the Emma > power amp > 412 Framus cab. Or you can do what the Tonejunkie, STL Tones, etc do and model your amp + your fav pedal. Yuo wont be able to adjust since the pedal is now "baked into" the profile, but you can make several different patches with your fav settings.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Kemper has very limited OD, dirt, boost, and fuzz. Plus there's something magical with a real OD in front that seems to really make profiles sound like real amps. I was using a Fender style at breakup (Elliott Pine Top 5E3) last night with a TS type in front and it was 10/10 IMO.



Isn't there something conceptually awkward about this? We're saying the entire tube amp and cab could be modeled with this device, but the tubescreamer sim leaves something missing?


----------



## narad

Maaan, third big purchase this week. I'm excited to try a front-load, but this month has been rough...


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Isn't there something conceptually awkward about this? We're saying the entire tube amp and cab could be modeled with this device, but the tubescreamer sim leaves something missing?



Yeah. I mean I wouldn’t say it’s missing anything. There’s just no variety. You have a TS. A RAT. A dirt pedal. That’s just not enough lol. I have 90 (at last count) OD and dirt pedals alone. Admittedly in a blind test I could prob identify 5 and tell the difference between less haha.


----------



## Bearitone

Isp theta combo arrived a couple days ago. Monster of an amp with incredible cleans too. I’m now COMPLETELY sold on having a subwoofer and crossover as part of a speaker set up. NAD Coming soon


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Maaan, third big purchase this week. I'm excited to try a front-load, but this month has been rough...



Can’t see pic :/


----------



## MetalHex

USMarine75 said:


> I have 90 (at last count) OD and dirt pedals alone.



Pics or you're lying


----------



## DudeManBrother

narad said:


> Isn't there something conceptually awkward about this? We're saying the entire tube amp and cab could be modeled with this device, but the tubescreamer sim leaves something missing?


You can profile your amp with pedals in front and it will accurately capture most situations. Their “pedals” are not profiled, but modeled. They are supposedly going to start working on them with their 6.0 OS probably next year sometime. They recently overhauled the delays and reverbs. I don’t use that stuff often enough to know if their new versions compete with the axefx effects.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Probably getting myself some pickups for this bad boy. I need some hotter pickups but still being able to get the pristine cleans. It now has the standard AlNiCo III pickups. Any ideas?


----------



## mnemonic

Bought a Marshall Mode Four 4x12 cab, the one with the tweaked V30’s in it rather than K100’s. Gonna go pick it up tomorrow. 

Thinking about buying a couple used g12t75’s also, and doing x-pattern.


----------



## USMarine75

MetalHex said:


> Pics or you're lying



Sadly I just wasted 20 minutes going through two phones only to realize I never took any family shots? That’s like not instagramming your workout... did it it ever really happen?

Oh well, I’ll be back in the states next year and once I get everything back out of storage I’ll have to take some pics. I’m sure I’ll have more by then too. 

In the meantime, both my wife and @Randy can attest to my pedalwhore collection. I could always post the list from my insurance quote lol.


----------



## rokket2005

Incoming Torpedo Studio. Now to decide if I should hang on to my Live and run two amps with three ins to my soundcard.


----------



## rokket2005

@The Spanish Inquisition How much are you looking to spend on pickups? I've had some Suhr MLs in my strat for about 9 years that I really like, but they're kinda spendy I think, also maybe not as hot as you'd like. The Super Distortion S plus an Area single for the neck is a good option for not too much money.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally got that fucking laptop. 

Now I'm debating on getting a white guitar. Had a project idea awhile back I put on the backburner, but I'm gonna try again when I get the guitar.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone here try an Indo Fender? Hit or miss? Or mostly miss? I know MII Ibanez are mostly miss.


----------



## Vyn

Found a Ibanez J. Custom RG8527/JCRG7-1 for sale in Australia and in my town of all places! Gets here tomorrow. Stupidly excited


----------



## MoonJelly

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone here try an Indo Fender? Hit or miss? Or mostly miss? I know MII Ibanez are mostly miss.


I picked up a couple at guitar center a few weeks ago. They are similar to the Ibanez iron label stuff... And by that I mean, there are good ones, but they're not consistent QC. I played an iron label S series that was dynamite, but a duplicate one next to it was meh.

I picked up a couple of the special edition teles (Indo made) and got the same exact thing. One was really nice, one was pretty wonky.

I was there looking for a super cheap one since I'm traveling for a couple months. The best guitar in store that day was an Epi Korina Explorer, for a killer price, but I don't favor the 24 3/4" scale anymore. I ended up getting a cheapo Brawley for my hotel room instead. Those are really stellar for the price and MIK too. Hard to find bc they were purchased by Laguna like two years after they came out...


----------



## NickS

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone here try an Indo Fender? Hit or miss? Or mostly miss? I know MII Ibanez are mostly miss.



I have found that the Chinese Squiers (like some Affinity Series models) are very good and consistently better than the Indo ones. I have an MIC Strat that is killer and most other ones I've tried have felt really good as well.


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> Fuses...


Good news! New fuses arrived and the amp is working as normal. I guess I'll steer clear of the cabclone for a while.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> Good news! New fuses arrived and the amp is working as normal. I guess I'll steer clear of the cabclone for a while.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

rokket2005 said:


> @The Spanish Inquisition How much are you looking to spend on pickups? I've had some Suhr MLs in my strat for about 9 years that I really like, but they're kinda spendy I think, also maybe not as hot as you'd like. The Super Distortion S plus an Area single for the neck is a good option for not too much money.


Basically as much as any student could afford on their low budget shit


----------



## Soya

NickS said:


> I have found that the Chinese Squiers (like some Affinity Series models) are very good and consistently better than the Indo ones. I have an MIC Strat that is killer and most other ones I've tried have felt really good as well.


I can confirm, my affinity Jazzmaster was way better than a $200 guitar has any right to be. Even the pickups sounded good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Indian and Chinese Squier: Fucking amazing for the price. 

Also I have no clue about indo Squier/Fenders, but I've seen nothing but middling things about the Jackson X-series guitars, which are Indo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Soya said:


> I can confirm, my affinity Jazzmaster was way better than a $200 guitar has any right to be. Even the pickups sounded good.


seconded, my tele was pretty good, especially for sub 200$. I did a basic setup and fret dressing and now it plays just as well as my higher end guitars.


----------



## MoonJelly

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Probably getting myself some pickups for this bad boy. I need some hotter pickups but still being able to get the pristine cleans. It now has the standard AlNiCo III pickups. Any ideas?


Tone Emporium '65 set, labeled vintage hot. They run 70-80 bucks for a full set and have a little balls to them without losing that cluck and sparkle that you want from single coils. I have a set in my bullet strat from '01, only one I've kept around that was a true starter for me.


----------



## Soya

Picked a set of EMG 707x's to replace the regular 707s in a Schecter I picked up. Also gonna try running them on a 4 cell lithium batt to hopefully uncompress them a bit.


----------



## Bearitone

Soya said:


> I can confirm, my affinity Jazzmaster was way better than a $200 guitar has any right to be. Even the pickups sounded good.



My affinity jazzmaster is fucking great. Easily better than most guitars I’ve played that were twice the price.

The electronics are kinds eh, but the construction is just great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> My affinity jazzmaster is fucking great. Easily better than most guitars I’ve played that were twice the price.
> 
> The electronics are kinds eh, but the construction is just great.



Not surprised they gotta cut corners somewhere. 

SUPPOSEDLY the Classic Vibe shit is amazing straight out the box. They use quality hardware and the electronics are supposed to be great straight away. I believe the pickups are made by Tonerider. 

Fuck I reallt wanna get a J5 Tele or a Tele Deluxe.


----------



## mnemonic

mnemonic said:


> Bought a Marshall Mode Four 4x12 cab, the one with the tweaked V30’s in it rather than K100’s. Gonna go pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking about buying a couple used g12t75’s also, and doing x-pattern.



Picked this up yesterday, didn’t really dig into it until today. 




Opened it up first to make sure all the contacts were clean, since someone has clearly been in the back of it, and used a power drill to do it, the screw heads are mostly mangled. 

I was surprised to find speakers labelled ‘Marshall Celestion Vintage’ since those are the Marshall-specific V30’s that go into the 1960av and bv cabs. I figured someone swapped them for some reason. 




However, upon closer inspection, the little white tag on the side of the magnets says T5321, and G12 Vintage MF30, for all the speakers. The T-number corresponds with the Vintage 30MF, and then there’s ‘MF’ on the tag. 




The date code on the cab and speakers is 2002, so I guess it’s an early one. Not sure if they just didn’t have the Vintage 30MF stickers yet or maybe they’re early prototype speakers or something. 

It sounds cool, pretty good thump, I’ve been spending a lot of time trying to wedge it into my guitar room, there isn’t really that much space in there. Sounds good blended with my Zilla 2x12, which has a k100 and Mesa Vintage 30 in it. The Zilla has more mids and treble, where the Marshall cab has more lows and is more rolled off on the top end. Though that all depends on where I put them in my room. 

Brushed aluminum logo which is the important part. 




Does anyone know how to clean grill cloth?


----------



## MetalHex

I wish


----------



## Shask

mnemonic said:


> Picked this up yesterday, didn’t really dig into it until today.
> 
> View attachment 70631
> 
> 
> Opened it up first to make sure all the contacts were clean, since someone has clearly been in the back of it, and used a power drill to do it, the screw heads are mostly mangled.
> 
> I was surprised to find speakers labelled ‘Marshall Celestion Vintage’ since those are the Marshall-specific V30’s that go into the 1960av and bv cabs. I figured someone swapped them for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 70629
> 
> 
> However, upon closer inspection, the little white tag on the side of the magnets says T5321, and G12 Vintage MF30, for all the speakers. The T-number corresponds with the Vintage 30MF, and then there’s ‘MF’ on the tag.
> 
> View attachment 70630
> 
> 
> The date code on the cab and speakers is 2002, so I guess it’s an early one. Not sure if they just didn’t have the Vintage 30MF stickers yet or maybe they’re early prototype speakers or something.
> 
> It sounds cool, pretty good thump, I’ve been spending a lot of time trying to wedge it into my guitar room, there isn’t really that much space in there. Sounds good blended with my Zilla 2x12, which has a k100 and Mesa Vintage 30 in it. The Zilla has more mids and treble, where the Marshall cab has more lows and is more rolled off on the top end. Though that all depends on where I put them in my room.
> 
> Brushed aluminum logo which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 70632
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to clean grill cloth?


Nice! Since moving my tube amps to the basement where I have much more room, I have been wondering if a 412 cab would sound much better than the 212 cabs I have used for years. I have thought about grabbing something since 412 cabs are so cheap these days.


----------



## mnemonic

Shask said:


> Nice! Since moving my tube amps to the basement where I have much more room, I have been wondering if a 412 cab would sound much better than the 212 cabs I have used for years. I have thought about grabbing something since 412 cabs are so cheap these days.



Yeah that’s why I got this one. Not that I was unhappy with a 2x12, but I could sell all the speakers from this cab and be like £100 ahead, and have a free wooden box.

Pretty crazy, considering what similar cabs cost new. 

But since you can buy them so cheap you gotta be careful not to buy a bunch, since you’ll never get rid of them.


----------



## Jake

The completion of my Periphery trifecta of JBM100, USA HT6 and Holcomb


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jake said:


> The completion of my Periphery trifecta of JBM100, USA HT6 and Holcomb


is that a USA version?


----------



## Jake

KnightBrolaire said:


> is that a USA version?


Sure is


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jake said:


> Sure is


sickkk. I'd love one, but I need a 513 first lol


----------



## Jake

KnightBrolaire said:


> sickkk. I'd love one, but I need a 513 first lol


I've always been into the 513. Love the way they play but honestly just not my cup of tea when it comes to pickups. They always look so good though and the handful of ones I've played have been wonderful.


----------



## rokket2005

The 513s are cool, but you can get 95% the same type of PRS with an SAS for half the money. Unless you were trying to get a guitar that you can't change the pickups in when you decide they aren't for you.


----------



## Bearitone

Just bought a Roland JC-40 and a Blue Sky. Pristine ambient tones, here i come.


----------



## narad

Grabbed the VH4 this week for a ludicrous price. Had been watching for a Diezel 212 front load for the past 6 months and one popped up the day after, used in mint condition for an okay price, so had to go for it. Man, front loads are really tight and present sounding... I feel like I'm not missing anything from my 4x12.


----------



## Jake

rokket2005 said:


> The 513s are cool, but you can get 95% the same type of PRS with an SAS for half the money. Unless you were trying to get a guitar that you can't change the pickups in when you decide they aren't for you.


I love the swamp ash specials too. When I worked at guitar center we had an Eriza Verde one with the narrowfields and that was a truly special guitar.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> I feel like it's time to upgrade my living room practice rig. Been using my Empress Heavy into the smallest Peavey Vypyr on a clean channel which is just okay.
> 
> I think what I'll do is get the cheapest 112 or 212 I can find locally and then a pedal power amp to pair with the Empress Heavy. Any cab will be fine, so the only thing I need to shop around for is the power amp. I'm guessing that means I'll be picking between the 44 Magnum, Baby Bomb, Microblock, and Tube Cake. The Kartakou Cobblestone looks interesting too.


Completed my living room rig upgrade after landing some awesome deals. I got a Panama 1x12 and a Dr Z 212 with V30 and G12H speakers. The Panama is what I'm using with the living room setup. 

Grabbed a Microblock a week or so ago and I'm really happy with this setup. I can swap out whatever preamp pedals I feel like if I want a different sound, the Empress Heavy is in that spot now.


----------



## rokket2005

I don't understand ebay sellers sometimes. I started looking at picking up another mic pre, decided on the Warm 273EQ so I put in an offer on one on. It wasn't egregiously low or anything, 8% off something of it's price is a valid offer in my book, especially when it's not new. Instead of giving me a counteroffer since they didn't like my offer, they straight up declined it, then raised the listing price by $100. Hell of a power move, but not exactly how I'd go about trying to sell something. Instead I found one without the EQ for half the price of the one I was looking at and bought that.


----------



## MetalHex

rokket2005 said:


> I don't understand ebay sellers sometimes. I started looking at picking up another mic pre, decided on the Warm 273EQ so I put in an offer on one on. It wasn't egregiously low or anything, 8% off something of it's price is a valid offer in my book, especially when it's not new. Instead of giving me a counteroffer since they didn't like my offer, they straight up declined it, then raised the listing price by $100. Hell of a power move, but not exactly how I'd go about trying to sell something. Instead I found one without the EQ for half the price of the one I was looking at and bought that.


Some sellers can be extremely spiteful


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Might have an LTD EC-401VF.


----------



## NickS

Well, I bought another Strat If you guys are in to the partscaster thing, Squier is the way to go. This is the second Affinity Series Strat I've bought and you can't beat them for sub $200. Of course I mod the hell of them, but if you can find a good one they are perfect mod platforms. This one is black, with a maple board. And I just ordered an all black pickguard from Warmoth


----------



## rokket2005

MetalHex said:


> Some sellers can be extremely spiteful


If they don't want offers, don't let that be an option on the listing. I can understand if this was a lowball, but I offered 1150 on a price of 1250, for something thats 1500 new, but this one was used. I don't think this was spite, it was being a fuckin moron.


----------



## MetalHex

Question, can i use a cheap electrical contact cleaner spray to clean my scratchy pots or does it need to be a good brand? I really want to clean my pots but its super convenient wal mart is right down the street i can just go there and get it. Thanks


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MetalHex said:


> Question, can i use a cheap electrical contact cleaner spray to clean my scratchy pots or does it need to be a good brand? I really want to clean my pots but its super convenient wal mart is right down the street i can just go there and get it. Thanks


What brand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MetalHex said:


> Question, can i use a cheap electrical contact cleaner spray to clean my scratchy pots or does it need to be a good brand? I really want to clean my pots but its super convenient wal mart is right down the street i can just go there and get it. Thanks



I honestly think in this case it's best to use the good stuff. A TINY bit of DeOxit goes a long way. I still have my can I bought over a year ago.


----------



## MetalHex

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I honestly think in this case it's best to use the good stuff. A TINY bit of DeOxit goes a long way. I still have my can I bought over a year ago.


I know but im inspired right now to do it. That means I would have to order it and wait and get lazy again. I want to try the cheap stuff maybe it'll work and hold me over im hoping?

How about like brake/parts or carb cleaner is that safe for same purpose?

Edit. Nevermind i found some electronic cleaner


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MetalHex said:


> I know but im inspired right now to do it. That means I would have to order it and wait and get lazy again. I want to try the cheap stuff maybe it'll work and hold me over im hoping?
> 
> How about like brake/parts or carb cleaner is that safe for same purpose?
> 
> Edit. Nevermind i found some electronic cleaner



DeOxit has a bit of lubrication in it I believe. Brake and carb cleaner seems to dissolve and break down oils and grease, so that honestly seems like it would do more damage than good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

When it comes to pots in pedals you want to keep for years and years, do not scrimp. If you paid $200 for a pedal, what's another $5-10?


----------



## MetalHex

Spaced Out Ace said:


> When it comes to pots in pedals you want to keep for years and years, do not scrimp. If you paid $200 for a pedal, what's another $5-10?


Well then It's either $205 or $210


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not surprised they gotta cut corners somewhere.
> 
> SUPPOSEDLY the Classic Vibe shit is amazing straight out the box. They use quality hardware and the electronics are supposed to be great straight away. I believe the pickups are made by Tonerider.
> 
> Fuck I reallt wanna get a J5 Tele or a Tele Deluxe.



So my travel guitar purchase is down to:
MIM Fender Strat special edition Black - MIM has excellent QC



MIC Epiphone Trad Pro III Ocean Blue - best price



MIC Epiphone Custom Koa - has best headstock (has Gibson diamonds)



MII Fender JA90 Adkins - 24.75 semihollow tele with custom SD p90 pickups!




MII G&L S500 - do you believe the hype that these are better than Fenders? (E.g. the mfd pickups and PTB tone controls)




MII G&L Tele - do you believe the hype that these are better than Fenders? (e.g. the locking bridge)



Outsourcing to fellow SSO'ers who have played these! I'm really keen on the JA90 it ticks all of the boxes and is unique. But it's also the most expensive. Should I just trust MIM or try MII/MIC?


----------



## narad

MII G&L Tele


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

G&L's are soooolid. IIRC even the Legacy series shit uses USA pickups and hardware and shit, just the wood and labor is outsourced.


----------



## axxessdenied

Waiting on a Dunable Asteroid to be finished with some crazy specs. Also got another Aristides 020 on order.
Waiting on my Winspear Pickups and more winspear cables to show up as well \m/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have a hankering for a 7 string star.


----------



## MoonJelly

The red g&l strat, by a long stretch.


----------



## rokket2005

Mf has a white tribute asat on stupid deal for 300 today. I used to look at the stupid deal every day until they bricked their app, but they would run g&l deals all the time back then if waiting for the right one isn't a problem.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bought my first house which is partially gear related, because now I'll have more room for gear and will be able to bring my half stacks out of storage.

More on topic, recently got a Tight Metal Jr with the res/pres mods thanks to @Smoked Porter and I love what the resonance specifically adds to it. Now that I've heard it I definitely need to get my Tight Metal Pro modded. I have seen that grass is greener and can't go back.

That said, I'm a bit disappointed with the single tone knob on the Jr. Unless it's on the thrash setting there is just way too much mid range with my setup. I've been able to coax a good tone with just the single tone control in a limited time, but the EQ voicing on the Pro is unique and the 3 band really helps the Tight Metal shine.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> Bought my first house which is partially gear related, because now I'll have more room for gear and will be able to bring my half stacks out of storage.
> 
> More on topic, recently got a Tight Metal Jr with the res/pres mods thanks to @Smoked Porter and I love what the resonance specifically adds to it. Now that I've heard it I definitely need to get my Tight Metal Pro modded. I have seen that grass is greener and can't go back.
> 
> That said, I'm a bit disappointed with the single tone knob on the Jr. Unless it's on the thrash setting there is just way too much mid range with my setup. I've been able to coax a good tone with just the single tone control in a limited time, but the EQ voicing on the Pro is unique and the 3 band really helps the Tight Metal shine.



Even on the pro version, i always have it on thrash.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Might have an LTD EC-401VF.



Close. 

Got another EC-400VF.




A bit of faded cherryburst to go with my honey tobbacoburst.

I kinda wanna swap the bridge pickup for purely aesthetic reasons. Rock an uncovered cream/aged white bridge pickup and a covered neck pickup.

I'm actually thinking about trying out the Fender Enforcer.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Even on the pro version, i always have it on thrash.


That's fair, I probably go about 50/50 depending on how I'm feeling. I just feel like the flat is a lot more useful on the Pro compared to the Jr.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> That's fair, I probably go about 50/50 depending on how I'm feeling. I just feel like the flat is a lot more useful on the Pro compared to the Jr.



I can agree with that too. While i like thrash more, the flat setting was more useable on the pro due too being able to directly control the highs and mids


----------



## sevenfoxes

I've got a 6505 on it's way to me right now. Can't wait to play that beast!


----------



## USMarine75

Made a fair but low offer on a used guitar... not a lot of hope with that, so...

If that doesn't work out then I think I'm going with the G&L S500. Found an online deal (for a different color) and hoping MF will match for the sonic blue, which would be around $430 new. 




Too many great reviews for the S500 and no negative ones even though MII. And the MFD pickups and tone controls get really great reviews.



rokket2005 said:


> Mf has a white tribute asat on stupid deal for 300 today. I used to look at the stupid deal every day until they bricked their app, but they would run g&l deals all the time back then if waiting for the right one isn't a problem.



Yeah I saw that! Almost grabbed it, but I really have my eyes on that S500 or a Fender MIM strat right now.


----------



## Werecow

I've got a Fortin Cali coming on this current batch at the end of this month.

I'm currently getting genuinely anxious about it surviving the shipping halfway across the world to me


----------



## Smoked Porter

ATRguitar91 said:


> Bought my first house which is partially gear related, because now I'll have more room for gear and will be able to bring my half stacks out of storage.
> 
> More on topic, recently got a Tight Metal Jr with the res/pres mods thanks to @Smoked Porter and I love what the resonance specifically adds to it. Now that I've heard it I definitely need to get my Tight Metal Pro modded. I have seen that grass is greener and can't go back.
> 
> That said, I'm a bit disappointed with the single tone knob on the Jr. Unless it's on the thrash setting there is just way too much mid range with my setup. I've been able to coax a good tone with just the single tone control in a limited time, but the EQ voicing on the Pro is unique and the 3 band really helps the Tight Metal shine.


Congrats on the house!

I pretty much always had it on thrash also. I could get it sounding pretty good, but it was also finicky and capable of sounding really bad depending on where the tone control was. I found myself wishing for a 3 band EQ also, the AMT R2 and M2 having that is probably why I found it a lot easier to get great sounds out of them. Getting a Kemper again kinda rendered them all unnecessary though.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Made a fair but low offer on a used guitar... not a lot of hope with that, so...
> 
> If that doesn't work out then I think I'm going with the G&L S500. Found an online deal (for a different color) and hoping MF will match for the sonic blue, which would be around $430 new.
> 
> View attachment 70744
> 
> 
> Too many great reviews for the S500 and no negative ones even though MII. And the MFD pickups and tone controls get really great reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw that! Almost grabbed it, but I really have my eyes on that S500 or a Fender MIM strat right now.



Meh. Seller (small brick and mortar guitar store) wants 690 shipped for a 10 year old guitar without case, when I can buy same new one from a box store for 850 and pick any color or 778 as a customer return with full warranty. Plus to return to him will end up costing me $160 just to give it back, vs a no-hassle return from MF if there's any issues.

Oh well... gonna buy that G&L S500 for $450 instead lol.


----------



## USMarine75

Purchase made through MF after the bad Reverb back and forth over the used Reverend guitar.






Inbound G&L S500 Tribute:




Never seen so many positive reviews and youtube demos of a MII guitar lol. I expected 50% like MII Ibanez stuff, but this had like 99%+ positive reviews. And the negative ones were purely subjective.

Apparently the woodworking is done in Indonesia but then the parts are all USA and the final install and QC are done in the US? Either way, I'm shocked at the reviews and can't wait to try it.

I'm also a fan of pickup options and everything I've heard: these are a cross between P90 and single coils (single coil range with enhanced mids and tighter bass); the treble and bass contour knobs; and the switching to allow not only 5-way strat but full SSS or SS bridge+neck to get a tele type twang from a strat.

I like that the body is mahogany and the fretboard radius is a nice 12". It seems like a very good combination of playability and tone woods.

Also, the bridge is supposedly an upgrade to the original Leo design. It has more mass and is supposed to be more stable.

My hopes are high and we'll see if she delivers.


----------



## Xaeldaren

FGN J-Standard Iliad in sunburst:






I want to get into different tunings for sparkly single coils stuff, and obviously the strat won't accommodate that, so one of these beauties will fit the job!


----------



## USMarine75

Xaeldaren said:


> FGN J-Standard Iliad in sunburst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get into different tunings for sparkly single coils stuff, and obviously the strat won't accommodate that, so one of these beauties will fit the job!



Killer guitars! I think I have every FGN on Reverb in my watchlist lol.


----------



## Xaeldaren

USMarine75 said:


> Killer guitars! I think I have every FGN on Reverb in my watchlist lol.



I literally just found out about them this past week, and since I love my Prestige, I've been giddy as hell about how cheap they are!


----------



## TedintheShed

I traded my EVH 5160 III el34 anf I ended up with a Mesa Boogie MWDR. Next, I'll be looking for a Recto cabinet.


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up this pretty girl earlier, should be in early next week.


----------



## rexbinary

rexbinary said:


> That DD-200 which is not out yet has already given me GAS



Alright so I pre-ordered it, and I'm talking to myself out loud. Sweetwater said end of August.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Either an esp sct7 or maybe a multiwatt recto.


----------



## PatientMental76

Werecow said:


> I've got a Fortin Cali coming on this current batch at the end of this month.
> 
> I'm currently getting genuinely anxious about it surviving the shipping halfway across the world to me



I would be too man id be trippin!


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> Either an esp sct7 or maybe a multiwatt recto.


Has your Archon shown up yet?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Has your Archon shown up yet?


Yup, I've been messing around with it for a week or so. It's a neat amp.


----------



## Mourguitars

Made a offer on this much need Patchmate on reverb..got accepted , so incoming !


----------



## protest

Potentially a Mesa Studio Preamp with a C+ mod


----------



## Kaura

Gonna get my next paycheck with vacation money included next Monday. Gonna get this bad boy then unless the neck is glossier than I remember. Kinda sucks when you get used to unfinished necks, it's really hard to go back to glossy ones.


----------



## NickS

^That thing looks killer! De-glossing a neck is very easy to do on your own, and I do agree that a satin or oil finished neck is much better in general.


----------



## mnemonic

Cut up some plywood to make a 2x12 cab but still haven’t decided on speakers. I was originally intending to try some Fane F70’s, but I’m having second thoughts about a speaker that everyone seems to say is smooth/dark. I really like a bright high end.

Tempted to buy a couple Celestion Creamback 75’s since they appear to be decently bright (at least brighter than V30’s?) and I’ve never used any greenback-style speaker before.

Anyone have any thoughts on the Creamback H75’s?


----------



## USMarine75

Kaura said:


> Gonna get my next paycheck with vacation money included next Monday. Gonna get this bad boy then unless the neck is glossier than I remember. Kinda sucks when you get used to unfinished necks, it's really hard to go back to glossy ones.



Nice! Agree with above, so easy to de-gloss that neck that it shouldnt affect your purchase choice. 

Crisis mode myself... My GnL S500 gets here tomorrow, but I stopped at local GC (local to my vacation back here in states) and tried a FSR Modern Tele and now I'm torn. It didnt do Tele, but it nailed both Strat and LP (HB split) and played great. Not sure what to do. Hopefully the GnL is either a 10 or a 0... the worst will be if it's an 8 lol.


----------



## nateispro

I have a ton of gear to pay off first (Thanks sweetwater haha). After that though I need some decent monitors for when I dont need to use headphones for recording and ezmix 2(I have the free demo and it kills at making drums really nice and snappy for deathcore)


----------



## plainfaced

I'm pretty keen on this. From what I've seen and heard (IMHO) it comes so close to its competitors in that price range.


----------



## WhiteLightOfDeath

I have to get some monitors. I dont know if thats counts as gear? Does it? If Not ill delete the post, but I REALLY want the Adam A7, and i found this incredible deal, I’m just comparing between the Yamaha and the Adam, but for metal mixing, I’ve heard the Adam is the best (under $2k), $500:


----------



## broangiel

WhiteLightOfDeath said:


> View attachment 70954
> 
> I have to get some monitors. I dont know if thats counts as gear? Does it? If Not ill delete the post, but I REALLY want the Adam A7, and i found this incredible deal, I’m just comparing between the Yamaha and the Adam, but for metal mixing, I’ve heard the Adam is the best (under $2k), $500:



They get a lot, a lot of love on the Fractal forums. Nice find.


----------



## WhiteLightOfDeath

broangiel said:


> They get a lot, a lot of love on the Fractal forums. Nice find.


Then In that case i cant go wrong, those guys know what they’re takin about !!!


----------



## USMarine75

Well I bought the All the Toanz GetGoodDrums kemper pack last week when it was on sale for 40% off... just realized it will still be another 21 days before I'm done with vacation and back home to try it. Hopefully it's worth it. I felt I needed more high gain profiles. I definitely have all the low gain profiles I'll ever need after that 50% off ToneJunkie splurge.


----------



## oniduder

bought a tc 1140 parametric eq, now plan on upgrading my presonus e66 monitors, idk thinking

A77x's or focal shape twin, maybe something else entirely

probably before that purchase, idk if anyone's been paying attention (i'm certain there are) a new computer with the newer amd ryzen 3000 series, i plan on waiting on the 16 core 3950x or even the threadripper 3rd gen stuff, 

by then the amd's and their respective motherboards are more worked out and any other kinks etc, it's going to be mine

might hackintosh it, not sure how possible it is, etc, but stuff is pimped out for cheap


tl;dr
fuck the law, they can eat my dick, that's word to pimp

ciao


----------



## gunch

Yeah apparently AMD can slap intel around a little for a change with the incoming 7nm cpus


----------



## USMarine75

GnL arrived... cant wait to get home and see if the hype was legit.


----------



## gunch

I think I need to stop resisting the idea of using/getting a 7. 

And I think I need a Saber in my life


----------



## Smoked Porter

Been wanting a really thick sounding distortion, so I've got one of these on the way now. It seems super tweakable, should be fun.


----------



## Vyn

Gig in two months, have to prioritise getting a live rig together and not just whoring out on Prestige 7s. Looking at using a HX Stomp with DI up front of house and a second output to an EH 44 Magnum to a bin on stage


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Smoked Porter said:


> Been wanting a really thick sounding distortion, so I've got one of these on the way now. It seems super tweakable, should be fun.


The distortion knob is weird. It adds very little until about 3:00. Most of the "gain" is added with the EQ.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The distortion knob is weird. It adds very little until about 3:00. Most of the "gain" is added with the EQ.


Yeah, I did read elsewhere that it's not very linear and changes the sound a lot around 1-3:00 ish. Thanks for the tip! I may actually look around at others' settings for once on this thing.


----------



## USMarine75

Dammit... GAS got me again. I'm a huge Samick TV20 (Blues Saraceno Sig) guy and this like-new one popped up today. Hard to find a 20+ year old guitar in this good of condition... I couldn't resist.


















I've always wanted this color and it will go nice with my purple-sickle one I already have.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Nice, 

Will it be saved to the archive?


----------



## sirbuh

Trying Epiphone again with a 1960 v3 les paul.

(and a plaid Samick TV would be money)


----------



## USMarine75

The906 said:


> Nice,
> 
> Will it be saved to the archive?



I showed this to my wife and she said "right?" Lol. 

And yes that is actually what my storage space looks like at the moment. But it looks like my temp overseas collection just grew to 13 lol.


----------



## protest

Possibly replacing my Kemper with a used Majesty because it turns out I don't need an expensive recording tool to make bad recordings.


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> Possibly replacing my Kemper with a used Majesty because it turns out I don't need an expensive recording tool to make bad recordings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The second I can dump some of the amps/guitars I'm not very into is the second that I buy an aristides and an MI Gamma. My curiosity is too strong. That galactic sparkle 070 on reverb is killing me with extreme GAS


----------



## Bearitone

Got one of those Airis integrated pre clones on the way. Pretty stoked to finally try one. This is the LAST overdrive/boost I’m trying for awhile. I’ve yet to find something I enjoy more than my OD808x.


----------



## protest

Joining the shovel club


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Joining the shovel club



Nice! Be warned they're addictive...


----------



## protest

I walked into guitar center, blacked out and woke up with this:


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I walked into guitar center, blacked out and woke up with this:



Good price on that, just saw the listing on the GC site


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Good price on that, just saw the listing on the GC site



That's what I told my wife, but I know basically nothing about Mayo so I'm glad someone else thinks it was a good price .

It plays awesome. They also have a pretty killer Skervesen if anyone is looking. I think it was $2,400.


----------



## USMarine75

protest said:


> I walked into guitar center, blacked out and woke up with this:


Congrats!!! Vox are killer amps.


----------



## sevenfoxes

I need to find a small combo that kills it in the clean dept. As much as i love my 6505, it...well...you know....


----------



## Bearitone

sevenfoxes said:


> I need to find a small combo that kills it in the clean dept. As much as i love my 6505, it...well...you know....



How small we talkin? 1x12 combo


----------



## USMarine75

sevenfoxes said:


> I need to find a small combo that kills it in the clean dept. As much as i love my 6505, it...well...you know....


 
Yeah what size and what kind of clean? 2 channel or 1 channel ok?


----------



## sevenfoxes

@Bearitone @USMarine75 

1x12 is a must! Single channel is fine. $500 budget, used or new.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sevenfoxes said:


> @Bearitone @USMarine75
> 
> 1x12 is a must! Single channel is fine. $500 budget, used or new.



I shit you not, check out the Peavey Bandit. Silver or Red stripe.


----------



## sevenfoxes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I shit you not, check out the Peavey Bandit. Silver or Red stripe.


I keep hearing good things about that little bastard. On the cheap too, yes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sevenfoxes said:


> I keep hearing good things about that little bastard. On the cheap too, yes?



They've been going up in price, but you can find one well within your budget.


----------



## sevenfoxes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They've been going up in price, but you can find one well within your budget.


Is there a difference between the red and silver?


----------



## Bearitone

sevenfoxes said:


> I need to find a small combo that kills it in the clean dept. As much as i love my 6505, it...well...you know....



Mesa Mark IV combo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sevenfoxes said:


> Is there a difference between the red and silver?



Not sure. I just know I had a Silver and it's cleans were real great. Red's supposed to be similar I think


----------



## rokket2005

Stretch to 600 and get a fender supersonic. Great clean channel and also an awesome gain channel to go with the 6505.


----------



## USMarine75

For killer cleans in that price range, also check out the Peavey Delta Blues and Classic. Both have ridiculously good cleans and take pedals well. These were Nashville recording studio sleeper amps for years. A well-mic'd Delta Blues will hold up against any boutique amp IMO. And the Delta Blues come in 115 or 212, whereas the Classics come in 112 all the way up to 410, or a head.

As far as the bandit history:
http://peavey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14177


The Bandit

(1980) The very first Bandit was only made for one year. As subsequent versions became available, the original Bandit came to be known as the "Gunsmoke Bandit" because the font used to silkscreen the logo on the front of the amp resembled the font used in the opening credits of the popular 60's television show, Gunsmoke. The Gunsmoke Bandit was made in Meridian Mississippi USA and had a power rating of 50 watts RMS. It came equipped from the factory with a 12" guitar speaker made for Peavey by Eminence.

Solo Series Bandit

(1981-1983) The Solo Series Bandit soon followed the Gunsmoke Bandit and incorporated a variety of improvements, most notably a much improved sound. The Solo Series Bandit was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.

Solo Series Bandit 65

(1983-1987) With the Solo Series Bandit 65, large improvements in tone compared to the previous version were again realized and the power rating was increased to 65 watts RMS. The Bandit 65 was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.

Solo Series Bandit 75

(1987-1989) The Solo Series Bandit 75 saw the power increase by 10 watts to 75 watts RMS and a Bright Switch was added. The Bandit 75 was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.

Solo Series Bandit 112

(1989-1995) The Solo Series Bandit 112 introduced many new features, the most notable being an increase in power to 80 watts RMS and a choice between Peavey's Scorpion speaker and Peavey's newly introduced Sheffield speaker. Many of the innovations that would later be branded as "Transtube" were included in the Solo Series Bandit 112, but the name "Transtube" had not been adopted yet. There have been several different versions of the Solo Series Bandit 112 but they all share the same manual and the same control layout. One of the more popular variations is known as the "Teal Stripe" or "Blue Stripe" Bandit due to a blue horizontal stripe below the control panel. The Solo Series Bandit 112 was made in Meridian MS USA.

Transtube Series Bandit 112

(1995-1999) The Transtube Series Bandit 112 formally introduced Peavey's proprietary "Transtube" technology that allows a solid state amplifier to perform more like a vacuum tube amplifier. Central to the Transtube concept is a patented "power brake" that allows the user to control the amount of power required for dynamic range compression from the power amp, from 100% all the way down to 10%, thus enabling the amplifier to acheive power amp compression without running at full volume. The Transtube Series Bandit 112 was made in Meridian MS USA and came stock with the Sheffield 1230 speaker. Notably, it was also the first Bandit to have an external speaker jack, allowing external speakers to be run instead of or in parallel with the internal speaker. Running into 8 ohms, power is still 80 watts RMS, but running into 4 ohms (the equivalent of using the internal 8 ohm speaker together with an 8 ohm extension speaker) the power is increased to 100 watts RMS. Due to the horizontal strip of chrome underneath the controls, this version is commonly referred to as the "Silver Stripe" Bandit, but due to the black color and square shape, it is sometimes called the "Blackbox" Bandit (not to be confused with "Blackface", which refers to Fender products and/or performances in the style of Al Jolson...)

Transtube Series II Bandit 112 Made in USA

(2000-2004) With the Transtube Series II, the metal corners and input jacks that had been standard on all Peavey Bandits up until this time were replaced by plastic corners and plastic jacks. Due to a color scheme incorporating a red stripe across the front of the amplifier, many people refer to the Transtube Series II Bandit as the "Redstripe Bandit". During this time Peavey attempted to adopt a new company logo, and moved away from their traditional "pointy" logo. The new logo came to be known as the "Block Logo". The Block Logo was only used for a limited period of time, and the Block Logo Redstripe Bandits represent the last Peavey Bandits to be made in the USA.

Transtube Series II Bandit 112 Made in China

(2004-2005) This amp is cosmetically nearly identical to the USA version, so it is also referred to as "Redstripe Bandit", but there are several differences between the US built Redstripes and the Chinese ones. First, the Chinese version says, "Designed in the USA" on the front, while the actual USA version says "Designed and Made in the USA". Second, the speaker in the Chinese version is either unlabelled, or is labelled "Blue Marvel", a Peavey code for speakers made outside of Peavey and then rebranded as Peavey. All of the USA Redstripe Bandits shipped from the factory with US made Sheffield 1230 speakers. Another obvious difference is that all Chinese Redstripe Bandits have the "pointy logo", while most - but not all - of the USA Redstripe Bandits shipped with Block Logos.

Peavey Bandit with Transtube Technology

(2006-current) The current version of the Bandit is made in China. It is the first Bandit to incorporate a "simulated output" for recording purposes. This simulated output runs independently of the amp's internal speaker, allowing silent recording. The simulated output can also be used instead of or in addition to a traditional microphone. In this version the spring reverb has been replaced by a digital reverb circuit, and the 10% to 100% T. Dynamics knob is replaced by a 3-way switch, allowing operation at 25%, 50%, and 100% power. Metal corners are reintroduced, but the footswitch is no longer included with the amp and must be purchased separately. Due to the new oval logo that resembles an eye, this model is sometimes referred to as the "Cyclops" Bandit.


Make sure you change out the Sheffield speakers


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sevenfoxes said:


> Is there a difference between the red and silver?



I had a red stripe and the cleans were more than serviceable  decent spring reverb too. I never tried the silver, but I think either one would be a solid option for well within your budget. You can find them for $150 or less pretty often


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I had a red stripe and the cleans were more than serviceable  decent spring reverb too. I never tried the silver, but I think either one would be a solid option for well within your budget. You can find them for $150 or less pretty often



Add a delay and modulation and you got sweet cleans.

I think the Fender SS combos are great clean-wise too.


----------



## Bearitone

Yeah i don’t think anything is going to do clean, and brutal metal, in a 1x12 combo better than a Mark IV


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Add a delay and modulation and you got sweet cleans.
> 
> I think the Fender SS combos are great clean-wise too.





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I had a red stripe and the cleans were more than serviceable  decent spring reverb too. I never tried the silver, but I think either one would be a solid option for well within your budget. You can find them for $150 or less pretty often


How does it fair as a pedal platform? Can you use a cab instead of the speaker in the combo?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How does it fair as a pedal platform? Can you use a cab instead of the speaker in the combo?



Not sure since I never really used pedals when I still had the amp. I don't think the red stripe had an external speaker jack


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How does it fair as a pedal platform? Can you use a cab instead of the speaker in the combo?





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Not sure since I never really used pedals when I still had the amp. I don't think the red stripe had an external speaker jack



I never ran dirt pedals as well. Can't say.

BUT it should have an external speaker jack. In fact, using an external speaker along with the onboard speaker jacks the output from 80w to 100w.


----------



## rokket2005

Well screw you guys, I bought a supersonic.


----------



## Metropolis

I got stupidly major Ibanez gas... probably will buy one of these from local used gear marketplace. And I will see after that if my Solar gets sold, sorry Ola. Just can't get along with the neck and weight of that one.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Since my Crush 12 randomly stopped working, and I have no need for all thr extra frills from my HD500, I'm gonna move that and pick up a Micro Dark and 2x12 can for my new rig. Orange is where I've come to feel most at home with my sound, and the Micro is small but can get loud and thick enough that its a nice in between.



Finally went out and bought a Micro Dark, through the headphone out it sounds exactly like someone one described Monolord's guitar tone: the world's most pissed off kazoo  

Next purchase is to decide if I want to spend a little more on the cab for aesthetics, grabbing a Marshall MX112R or just stay with the Fender Super Champ 112 cab. Both have the same speaker, Celestion 70 80, so its literally just looks.


----------



## rokket2005

Just replace the Seventy80 with a good speaker. That's literally the second worst speaker Celestion makes behind the Rocket 50.


----------



## MFB

I liked what I heard of it compared to a V30 on its own, didnt have the same midrange quality, sounded more full


----------



## Vyn

Metropolis said:


> I got stupidly major Ibanez gas... probably will buy one of these from local used gear marketplace. And I will see after that if my Solar gets sold, sorry Ola. Just can't get along with the neck and weight of that one.



I have this, the one with the trem (NGD incoming when I've got the time) and the 7 string version. Favourite guitars Ibanez has put out in a while!


----------



## WhiteLightOfDeath

UV777BK


I had one in 1999 and I want it back, that’ll complete my 10 guitar collection. The last piece I want, and I waited for the end because I need to find one for under 1k.


----------



## StevenC

WhiteLightOfDeath said:


> complete my 10 guitar collection. The last piece I want


Are you a wizard or something?


----------



## WhiteLightOfDeath

How did you know, StevenC?


----------



## ThePIGI King

WhiteLightOfDeath said:


> How did you know, StevenC?


Because only wanting 10 guitars is impossible.


----------



## oniduder

i'm a wizard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So i ended up getting a BKP Painkiller for a price that was too good to be true. Hoping i don't regret it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So i ended up getting a BKP Painkiller for a price that was too good to be true. Hoping i don't regret it.



What guitar is it going into? I've always been somewhat curious about the Painkiller


----------



## NickS

ThePIGI King said:


> Because only wanting 10 guitars is impossible.



Truth. I bought a Strat not even 3 months, just kind of a right place/right time thing, and now all the sudden I have 3 Strats!! I'm not even done modding them all yet, and now I'm eyeballing Teles.....


----------



## StevenC

Thinking I should quit saving for an Eventide H9000 and just settle for a H9 Max.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> What guitar is it going into? I've always been somewhat curious about the Painkiller



LTD EC400VF. Poor man's Les Paul Standard. All mahogany sumbitch.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Nice! Be warned they're addictive...



Yea I can confirm that man. It's a mind blowing guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I still hate the shovel portion of that guitar, but the overall shape doesn't bother me as much. I plan to never try one out, though. I don't think my wallet wants to go on that heavy of a diet to afford such a guitar.


----------



## Soya

I had to sell mine to pay for an emergency down payment on a car, but I still regret it. But in hindsight it was way more guitar than I deserved owning.


----------



## technomancer

I honestly hated the Majesty when they came out, but they look MUCH better in person than in photos and play and sound fantastic.


----------



## protest

I HATED them when they came out, and I still don't like the look of the original solid colors with the black shovel. The versions where the shovel matches the rest of the finish look way better in person, and like Techno said they play and sound amazing. 

I always swap the pickups out of my guitars, even if they come with nice pickups. I just never like the way a guitar sounds stock, but this and my JP16 are 2 of the best sounding guitars I've ever played.


----------



## cult

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD EC400VF. Poor man's Les Paul Standard. All mahogany sumbitch.



It's gonna slay. Really, you shoudn't be disappointed at all!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cult said:


> It's gonna slay. Really, you shoudn't be disappointed at all!


Good to hear.  I have a JB in it that sounds pretty good, but I needed some tighter low end. The Painkiller sounds like it'll still retain the JB's upper mids while tightening the lows and boosting the output a bit as well.


----------



## MFB

Got my Marshall cab on the way to me for my Micro Dark mini-stack. Paid $50 more for the aesthetics over the Fender SC112, but I'm OK with it; hell, I'm more annoyed over the cost of speaker cables than the cab.


----------



## MFB

Bearitone said:


> Just curious, what kind of stuff do you like to play with the crush? Like deathmetal fast stuff? Or more of the chugs? Bands for example?



Coming back to this since I've now played my Micro Dark and can compare against my Tiny Terror/Crush it's definitely much tighter and honestly, if you want to use it as a rig for techier metal, it could probably support it. I've got mine as a thrash/tight grind sound, and I assume the main difference is that it's solid state power section vs. full tube setup. I never tried the Crush for death metal, as I can't play it for shit, but I assume as an all solid state head it would basically be like the old school death metal days with a British voicing to it.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I HATED them when they came out, and I still don't like the look of the original solid colors with the black shovel. The versions where the shovel matches the rest of the finish look way better in person, and like Techno said they play and sound amazing.
> 
> I always swap the pickups out of my guitars, even if they come with nice pickups. I just never like the way a guitar sounds stock, but this and my JP16 are 2 of the best sounding guitars I've ever played.



I've got a flat black with the faux-carbon fiber shield and honestly it looks fine, and more importantly sounds fantastic.


----------



## rokket2005

Got in my Supersonic and it's pretty sweet. Might do a NAD tomorrow.


----------



## Bearitone

I bought an Orange micro dark out of curiosity


----------



## MFB

Bearitone said:


> I bought an Orange micro dark out of curiosity



Awwww yeah


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought a 1SPOT PRO CS12 and a TRUETONE mA meter

Mike


----------



## Choop

Lately I've been GASing really hard for a Mesa Maverick--I know they aren't the highest gain amps around, but they're 30 watts of class A power and sound so smooth and full! Pretty sure they are the precursor to the Lone Star line, only the Maverick would use el84's in the power section.


----------



## Bearitone

Mourguitars said:


> Bought a 1SPOT PRO CS12 and a TRUETONE mA meter
> 
> Mike



Great buy. The CS12 is a kick ass pedal power supply. I have no idea why it isn’t the industry standard.


----------



## oniduder

bought a vs100 for death!!!! i mean for shits and or giggles

oh and fuck elon musk

come at me daddy lovers!


----------



## Bearitone

oniduder said:


> bought a vs100 for death!!!! i mean for shits and or giggles
> 
> oh and fuck elon musk
> 
> come at me daddy lovers!



Huh?


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> Bought a 1SPOT PRO CS12 and a TRUETONE mA meter
> 
> Mike



The True tone is legit. I had one and it worked a charm. Still use the cs7 for my pedals.


----------



## Crundles

Bearitone said:


> I bought an Orange micro dark out of curiosity



Y'all got me watching Micro Dark videos until 4 a.m. last night

People who have it, will it be too loud for an apartment rig, say through a 112 with a Celestion v30?


----------



## Metropolis

Probably one of these is coming from a trade. I had a six string version and it wasn't too amazing, indonesian Iron Label and all that. But still kind of liked it because it's a RGA at least. Luckily it has Seymour Duncan Nazgul & Sentient pickups, and not the stock DiMarzio Fusion Edges


----------



## Asphyxia

Metropolis said:


> Probably one of these is coming from a trade. I had a six string version and it wasn't too amazing, indonesian Iron Label and all that. But still kind of liked it because it's a RGA at least. Luckily it has Seymour Duncan Nazgul & Sentient pickups, and not the stock DiMarzio Fusion Edges


I put a set of Schecter Apocalypse in my 6 string. It sounds amazing. Its in drop C and sounds way more brutal than my Schecter 7 in Drop A with a Nazgul.
If you are looking for something else I can't suggest enough how great the Apocalypse sounds in that guitar.
Its like nothing I've ever heard.
I won't say its the most articulate or anything. Just has something that clicks with that guitar.
The fusion edge was absolutely worthless IMO.


----------



## Soya

Bearitone said:


> Huh?


----------



## Metropolis

Asphyxia said:


> I put a set of Schecter Apocalypse in my 6 string. It sounds amazing. Its in drop C and sounds way more brutal than my Schecter 7 in Drop A with a Nazgul.
> If you are looking for something else I can't suggest enough how great the Apocalypse sounds in that guitar.
> Its like nothing I've ever heard.
> I won't say its the most articulate or anything. Just has something that clicks with that guitar.
> The fusion edge was absolutely worthless IMO.



Interesting... what kind of pickup is it? Is there similar options that other companies would make? Because those are really hard to get in this side of the world. Nazgul is really bright in guitars with bolt-on neck, but 25,5" scale should tame the coldness it has a little bit.


----------



## Bearitone

Crundles said:


> Y'all got me watching Micro Dark videos until 4 a.m. last night
> 
> People who have it, will it be too loud for an apartment rig, say through a 112 with a Celestion v30?


I don’t even have one and i know it will be fine.

I used to have a Dark Terror could do bedroom stuff no problem at all


----------



## Asphyxia

Metropolis said:


> Interesting... what kind of pickup is it? Is there similar options that other companies would make? Because those are really hard to get in this side of the world. Nazgul is really bright in guitars with bolt-on neck, but 25,5" scale should tame the coldness it has a little bit.


I've never heard anything else like an Apocolypse. From the site. "The unique tri-field design of our Apocalypse pickups merge Alnico-V magnets with dual flanking Ceramic-8s, producing a balanced yet aggressive and combative tone. While being able to deliver a crushing mid-range, but maintain a tight, focused, and articulate response"
They are really not very high output. But it slays for brutal chugs, really shines for pinch harmonics and slays for dissonance chords. Which is my thing. 
I usually go for higher output pickups.
Apocs changed my outlook on that though.
The neck pickup can clean up nice as well. 
Someone told me the Ceramic BKP Warpigs are comparable. 
I have no experience with them though.


----------



## MFB

Crundles said:


> Y'all got me watching Micro Dark videos until 4 a.m. last night
> 
> People who have it, will it be too loud for an apartment rig, say through a 112 with a Celestion v30?



My 1x12 with a 70/80 showed up today, so I'll give it a runthrough and see how loud it gets up to. With headphones, I tend to keep it at around 7/8 o'clock and it's perfectly loud.


----------



## Crundles

MFB said:


> My 1x12 with a 70/80 showed up today, so I'll give it a runthrough and see how loud it gets up to. With headphones, I tend to keep it at around 7/8 o'clock and it's perfectly loud.



Sweet! Could I ask for an in-the-room sound clip with a phone or something, just as a general idea how it sounds?


----------



## MFB

Crundles said:


> Sweet! Could I ask for an in-the-room sound clip with a phone or something, just as a general idea how it sounds?



I dont have a mic, so in room was the current plan


----------



## Werecow

Metropolis said:


> Probably one of these is coming from a trade. I had a six string version and it wasn't too amazing, indonesian Iron Label and all that. But still kind of liked it because it's a RGA at least. Luckily it has Seymour Duncan Nazgul & Sentient pickups, and not the stock DiMarzio Fusion Edges



That guitar is gorgeous. What is the extra switch? Kill switch?


----------



## Metropolis

Werecow said:


> That guitar is gorgeous. What is the extra switch? Kill switch?



There is desireable simplicity in some of the Iron Labels which I like too. It's a coil-split for humbuckers, and there is a three-way switch for them.


----------



## Werecow

Metropolis said:


> There is desireable simplicity in some of the Iron Labels which I like too.



Yeh i love that. I even prefer a guitar to have no binding if possible.

I know a lot of people hate them, but i love ESP's black guitars as well for that reason.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Werecow said:


> That guitar is gorgeous. What is the extra switch? Kill switch?


Coil tap or phase.


----------



## oneblackened

Guys I'm so fucking hype. I'm buying a KSR Juno next week. That thing is my literal fucking dream amp.


----------



## Werecow

oneblackened said:


> Guys I'm so fucking hype. I'm buying a KSR Juno next week. That thing is my literal fucking dream amp.



Awesome! I hope it lives up to your dream sound!

I'm getting what i'm hoping will be a dream amp for me next week too (Fortin Cali). I'm really hyped, but really fucking anxious about it surviving the shipping across the world to me  It's the first time i've ordered from another country.


----------



## Bearitone

FINALLY having an Evertune bridge installed on my warmoth baritone. Will post pics when i get it back


----------



## Werecow

Bearitone said:


> FINALLY having an Evertune bridge installed on my warmoth baritone. Will post pics when i get it back



Can you report back to say if you notice any tone differences?


----------



## Bearitone

Werecow said:


> Can you report back to say if you notice any tone differences?



Sure 
Doubt it will be much though. I hope the guitar comes back lighter overall


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Werecow said:


> Awesome! I hope it lives up to your dream sound!
> 
> I'm getting what i'm hoping will be a dream amp for me next week too (Fortin Cali). I'm really hyped, but really fucking anxious about it surviving the shipping across the world to me  It's the first time i've ordered from another country.


From the clips I have heard you will not be disappointed at all. Probably the best Fortin amp ever made.


----------



## Werecow

Bearitone said:


> Sure
> Doubt it will be much though. I hope the guitar comes back lighter overall



Even a "no change" confirmation would be good for people to hear


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about either a 2nd BKP Painkiller or Rebel Yell. That and some Ownhammer cab packs. Not sure if I want the Cali Duo pack or the 412 Recto.


----------



## broangiel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinking about either a 2nd BKP Painkiller or Rebel Yell. That and some Ownhammer cab packs. Not sure if I want the Cali Duo pack or the 412 Recto.



I love the 412 Recto pack. My go-to setup on my Axe III is the V70A SM57 + 160 (mixing from the files in the Quick Starts folder). I also highly recommend his new Zilla pack.


----------



## protest

oneblackened said:


> Guys I'm so fucking hype. I'm buying a KSR Juno next week. That thing is my literal fucking dream amp.



IMO the Juno has the best sound and feel of any KSR.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

broangiel said:


> I love the 412 Recto pack. My go-to setup on my Axe III is the V70A SM57 + 160 (mixing from the files in the Quick Starts folder). I also highly recommend his new Zilla pack.



I'm just not sure what the differences are between the 4x12 in the Cali Duo pack or the 412 Recto pack. I may just get the 412 pack since I don't have much use for the 212.  But yeah, that sounds good to hear. I have the 412 ENG but I want more variety.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinking about either a 2nd BKP Painkiller or Rebel Yell. That and some Ownhammer cab packs. Not sure if I want the Cali Duo pack or the 412 Recto.



I enjoyed the Rebel Yell I had a while back. Definitely give it a shot! 

As for the Ownhammer packs, I've been using the Cali Duo pack exclusively with my Axe FX since I downloaded it. The Stiletto 4x12 is my favorite cab in real life too, so it's not surprising that I like an IR pack based around it  I've even found some good use for the 2x12 in the pack for mid-gain and clean stuff. Overall it's a nice change from the Recto 4x12 that everyone else uses for their IRs, but can still cover a lot of the same ground


----------



## Metropolis

I got SinMix IR pack, tons of impulses. Some different flavour than usual Ownhammer, Redwirez and so on. They're more raw and sounds like they're very suitable for metal. 
https://www.brickwall.pl/store/index.php?id_category=12&controller=category


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metropolis said:


> I got SinMix IR pack, tons of impulses. Some different flavour than usual Ownhammer, Redwirez and so on. They're more raw and sounds like they're very suitable for metal.
> https://www.brickwall.pl/store/index.php?id_category=12&controller=category



Huh, actually sounds killer here.



Uuugh fuck it, I like the variety in this one.  I'll check it out when the funds are available


----------



## Jake

*clears throat*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> *clears throat*



The Majesty really does look much better when you can't make out the shield as much.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I want to post more about it but let’s just say I have to put it together myself and it’s pointy as shit. Like REALLY pointy. Lots of points.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Majesty really does look much better when you can't make out the shield as much.


Agreed. That's why while I've wanted one for quite some time I was only gonna go for an artisan or monarchy because I think the shield is done way better on them. 

Still very excited to have one. I haven't even _played_ a Majesty yet somehow.


----------



## protest

Jake said:


> Agreed. That's why while I've wanted one for quite some time I was only gonna go for an artisan or monarchy because I think the shield is done way better on them.
> 
> Still very excited to have one. I haven't even _played_ a Majesty yet somehow.



I finally played one at the Philly guitar show last month and was blown away. Played it back to back with a Skervesen and a Suhr and preferred the Majesty by a lot. Almost bought it on the spot, but it was a matte black finish and I'm 100% Italian, those two things don't mix. I wound up with the purple monarch too, and it's killer.


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> I finally played one at the Philly guitar show last month and was blown away. Played it back to back with a Skervesen and a Suhr and preferred the Majesty by a lot. Almost bought it on the spot, but it was a matte black finish and I'm 100% Italian, those two things don't mix. I wound up with the purple monarch too, and it's killer.



Lol i didn’t understand the Italian thing.


----------



## protest

Bearitone said:


> Lol i didn’t understand the Italian thing.



We're an oily people haha. That matte finish wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> We're an oily people haha. That matte finish wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Werecow

protest said:


> We're an oily people haha. That matte finish wouldn't stand a chance.



I just laughed, but then felt bad wondering if i should have 

I'm always worried that i'm too oily/sweaty for my two matte finish guitars as well, as it's my favourite finish. Luckily i've managed to not make them shiny yet.


----------



## Bearitone

Oh my matte finish was totally gone on my Agile in less than a year. It’s not oil. Your skin buffs the finish to a shine


----------



## rokket2005

I've been pretty anti Axe for years, but seriously considering just getting an Axe 3 and offing some of my amps, especially since I have 10 now and don't play half of them.


----------



## Bearitone

rokket2005 said:


> I've been pretty anti Axe for years, but seriously considering just getting an Axe 3 and offing some of my amps, especially since I have 10 now and don't play half of them.


Damn bro i feel guilty owning more than 3. What are your top 3?


----------



## rokket2005

Bearitone said:


> Damn bro i feel guilty owning more than 3. What are your top 3?



I use my triple rec and xtc classic probably 75% of the time for jamming or recording. That third spot could go to any of the other 3-4 that I use regularly, probably my Top Hat King Royale though.


----------



## Vyn

Grabbed a set of Shure 215 in-ears as I'm playing live again. Life is awesome


----------



## narad

rokket2005 said:


> I use my triple rec and xtc classic probably 75% of the time for jamming or recording. That third spot could go to any of the other 3-4 that I use regularly, probably my Top Hat King Royale though.



King Royale was on my list for a while -- don't see that mentioned on SSO often. I managed to try a Club and I guess wasn't too fond of it, so gave up until I can get hands-on. What's in the set of 10?


----------



## rokket2005

narad said:


> King Royale was on my list for a while -- don't see that mentioned on SSO often. I managed to try a Club and I guess wasn't too fond of it, so gave up until I can get hands-on. What's in the set of 10?



For sure not a popular pick around here, but I'm a huge fan of mixing hi gain sounds with more mid gain things, and a rec with an Ac30 works so damn well for big rock sounds. I think as far as pure tone goes, the KR might be the best sounding amp I have, but it basically does two specialty type of tones so it's not the first thing I grab when I'm recording something. The stable is : 2 channel Triple Rec, Dual Rec Tremoverb, King Royale, VHT Pittbull Classic, Diezel VH4S, Bogner Ecstacy Classic, Rivera K-tre Reverb, H&K Triamp MkII, Engl Invader 100, Fender Supersonic 60.


----------



## narad

rokket2005 said:


> For sure not a popular pick around here, but I'm a huge fan of mixing hi gain sounds with more mid gain things, and a rec with an Ac30 works so damn well for big rock sounds. I think as far as pure tone goes, the KR might be the best sounding amp I have, but it basically does two specialty type of tones so it's not the first thing I grab when I'm recording something. The stable is : 2 channel Triple Rec, Dual Rec Tremoverb, King Royale, VHT Pittbull Classic, Diezel VH4S, Bogner Ecstacy Classic, Rivera K-tre Reverb, H&K Triamp MkII, Engl Invader 100, Fender Supersonic 60.



Ha, nice! I'm setup similar almost 1-to-1. Dual Rec 2 channel, Badcat Cub, VHT Pittbull, Diezel VH4, Bogner Ecstacy 20th, (there's a cheap K-tre near me I'm spotting), H&K Warp T, Engl SE, Two-Rock CLRS. Though I guess the supersonic is one of the rare high gain Fenders and not like a blackface.


----------



## rokket2005

That's kind of crazy. What are you using most of your stuff? I haven't used my k-tre, invader, or tverb in like 2 years. Probably 5 years for my invader, so those are the ones I'll be moving. I thought the supersonic was built on a deluxe reverb circuit originally that they modified. It's definitely not hi gain like the metalhead or machete were.


----------



## narad

rokket2005 said:


> That's kind of crazy. What are you using most of your stuff? I haven't used my k-tre, invader, or tverb in like 2 years. Probably 5 years for my invader, so those are the ones I'll be moving. I thought the supersonic was built on a deluxe reverb circuit originally that they modified. It's definitely not hi gain like the metalhead or machete were.



Mostly SLO and VH4 now, since those are the more recent things and they sit on my favorite cab that's at 16ohm. Actually the only 2 things I own that are sort of on the chopping block are maybe the Warp-T and a Carol-Ann Tucana, since they don't really nail an important sound. Recto covers the Warp-T (it's Rev F and much less bass than the Warp), and Tucana's definitely a bit of a jack-of-all-trades, at least with current tubes.


----------



## Kaura

Last night I realised that Fender guitars aren't really my thing after all. I mean, they sound and play pretty well but there's just something missing. Now I really want to go out and test the Ibanez AZ models because they are basicly just strats but more suitable for modern tones and playing styles. Especially this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo I decided and pulled the trigger on a BKP Rebel Yell. I'm a decade late on the hype train, but I'm sold.  

After that, I'm gonna look into that Sinmix IR pack.


----------



## Ribboz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo I decided and pulled the trigger on a BKP Rebel Yell. I'm a decade late on the hype train, but I'm sold.
> 
> After that, I'm gonna look into that Sinmix IR pack.



Have you tried their Holydiver? It's been my favorite pickup for, oh man, at least 10 years. Where did the time go. Oh geez.


----------



## USMarine75

There’s a cheap MIK Washburn that’s been in my cart for a week lol.


----------



## rokket2005

Well, incoming Axe III.


----------



## AltecGreen

Sold a couple of guitars today so......time to buy another.

Just bought a Saito S-622 JMC.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Sold a couple of guitars today so......time to buy another.
> 
> Just bought a Saito S-622 JMC.



Weird, never heard of anyone buying a Saito before. Have to let us know how it measures up!


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Weird, never heard of anyone buying a Saito before. Have to let us know how it measures up!




I enjoy being the pioneer. I have always been attracted to obscure products. It was a factor in my decision to buy the G-Life. 

I'll post something when I receive the guitar. The guitar in question is the second guitar demonstrated in this video.


----------



## MFB

Played my SG Custom this morning for a while, and then tried switching to my Talman and it just felt ...bad. I think my old Epiphone ruined my Ibanez for me, and theres a Pelham Blue SG Pro coming off police hold soon that I might have to buy to replace it


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> There’s a cheap MIK Washburn that’s been in my cart for a week lol.



What is it


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> What is it


I'll let you know if/when the wife gives in lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally found a blk/tri frost giant pickup
also thinking about going to try an engl savage today


----------



## schecter58

I just sold my Blackstar HT-20 head so it's time to replace it with something....

I'm debating picking up a Line6 HX stomp + some sort of small footprint power amp. I need to go try one out at my local music store and see how it "feels".
I kind of like the idea of a rig that can basically fit on a pedal board.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Sold my Herbert a couple weeks ago and finally managed to get an axe fx iii for a decent price. It’s my first fractal product so I’m very excited for when it gets to me on Thursday.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Next couple of things for me:
- ENGL XXL cab
- Shure GDX14 wireless or Sennheiser XS Wireless Digital Pedalboard Set (https://en-us.sennheiser.com/xsw-d-pedalboard-set)
- Peavey 6505/5150 head


----------



## efiltsohg

Going to go look at a Peavey XXX and a Laney GH50L next weekend... intending to come home with both if they have no problems


----------



## oneblackened

protest said:


> IMO the Juno has the best sound and feel of any KSR.


Oh definitely. It's an Orthos but just a step better.


----------



## rexbinary

My DD-200 just arrived! Sadly, I won't be able to fire it up until tomorrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The GAS literally just fucking hit me.


----------



## cwhitey2

@rokket2005 How the the Pittbull classic compare to the non classic ones?


----------



## NickS

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The GAS literally just fucking hit me.



The Arrow body style is probably my favorite take on the V in general. Much better than my Washburn Vindicator (but, I did buy that one used for only like $85).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NickS said:


> The Arrow body style is probably my favorite take on the V in general. Much better than my Washburn Vindicator (but, I did buy that one used for only like $85).


I kinda like the Vindicator. 

I was considering an Alexi, but this has a neck pickup. Plus it just looks cool. I've just been wanting another Rhoads style V.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought a pair each of Planet Waves custom speaker cables in 3' 10' and 25'..Big and Thick..

Ordered and Building a clone kit of Rullywow Integrated Preamp and a clone of Fortin 33...it was tuff sourcing parts but i got everything from 5 different places. Got the Tools i didn't have that i need to build as well, few different IC and other values to mod..This will be my 1st build so boost pedals it is ! Now the waiting begins

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Hey HeHas...this is on my CL , 1st Edwards I've seen on there. Not my style but i thought id share...isnt Edwards good built guitars ? Not my pic just taken off CL..disclaimer


----------



## NickS

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kinda like the Vindicator.
> 
> I was considering an Alexi, but this has a neck pickup. Plus it just looks cool. I've just been wanting another Rhoads style V.



Yeah, I don't hate the Vindicator, at least in that I don't currently plan on getting rid of it. The model I have has Randall branded pickups, which sound pretty good under high gain (I don't think I've even tried them on a clean amp).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> Hey HeHas...this is on my CL , 1st Edwards I've seen on there. Not my style but i thought id share...isnt Edwards good built guitars ? Not my pic just taken off CL..disclaimer
> View attachment 71788
> View attachment 71789



Edwards is a Japanese only ESP brand and yeeah, they build stellar shit. Supposed to be made in Japan too.



NickS said:


> Yeah, I don't hate the Vindicator, at least in that I don't currently plan on getting rid of it. The model I have has Randall branded pickups, which sound pretty good under high gain (I don't think I've even tried them on a clean amp).



I tried the Washburn WM24 and TBH, it sounded great.

Son of a bitch that's another guitar to add to the future want list.


----------



## rokket2005

cwhitey2 said:


> @rokket2005 How the the Pittbull classic compare to the non classic ones?


The pittbull classic is basically just the first version of the CLX. They added some switches later for hi gain/lowgain mode, geq, etc. VHT was sued by Peavey for using the term Classic, cause peavey had an amp called the classic. Dumb shit on peaveys part, but it's whatever. I haven't tried my pb classic against a CLX, but I've played it next to an ultralead and the difference was pretty negligible. The UL had a more pronounced attack and the rhythm channel is actually useable on the UL, but clean/lead channels can be set up to be mostly the same, use an od pedal of your choice to get closer to the more scrapey attack of the UL.


----------



## mnemonic

rokket2005 said:


> The pittbull classic is basically just the first version of the CLX. They added some switches later for hi gain/lowgain mode, geq, etc. VHT was sued by Peavey for using the term Classic, cause peavey had an amp called the classic. Dumb shit on peaveys part, but it's whatever. I haven't tried my pb classic against a CLX, but I've played it next to an ultralead and the difference was pretty negligible. The UL had a more pronounced attack and the rhythm channel is actually useable on the UL, but clean/lead channels can be set up to be mostly the same, use an od pedal of your choice to get closer to the more scrapey attack of the UL.



I’m thinking the new limited edition 30th anniversary run of the Fryette Classic 2100 power amps is a jab at Peavey, as they’re called the Classic XXX power amp. Kinda funny


----------



## cwhitey2

rokket2005 said:


> The pittbull classic is basically just the first version of the CLX. They added some switches later for hi gain/lowgain mode, geq, etc. VHT was sued by Peavey for using the term Classic, cause peavey had an amp called the classic. Dumb shit on peaveys part, but it's whatever. I haven't tried my pb classic against a CLX, but I've played it next to an ultralead and the difference was pretty negligible. The UL had a more pronounced attack and the rhythm channel is actually useable on the UL, but clean/lead channels can be set up to be mostly the same, use an od pedal of your choice to get closer to the more scrapey attack of the UL.


Awesome and thanks for the reply!


----------



## Werecow

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The GAS literally just fucking hit me.



I sort of hate it when that happens to me . I've impulse bought several REALLY expensive things. Luckily i've loved and kept them all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Werecow said:


> I sort of hate it when that happens to me . I've impulse bought several REALLY expensive things. Luckily i've loved and kept them all.


I've had less luck.  I regret a lot of my impulse buys. Like I aim at getting one thing, get something else, and uh... fuck.  I think the only impulse buys I FULLY never regretted were my Helix LT, LTD EC-400, and my SC-607B.

...Then again, I'm thinking about selling my Helix for an Axe III. Sooo... It's a bit hit-or-miss on that one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've had less luck.  I regret a lot of my impulse buys. Like I aim at getting one thing, get something else, and uh... fuck.  I think the only impulse buys I FULLY never regretted were my Helix LT, LTD EC-400, and my SC-607B.
> 
> ...Then again, I'm thinking about selling my Helix for an Axe III. Sooo... It's a bit hit-or-miss on that one.


yeah I know the feeling. I regret buying some of the stuff I've bought (the UL and pedals mostly) because I know I'll never use them enough to keep em.


----------



## oneblackened

Get fuckin HYPE boys.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaaand changed my mind and got those Sinmix IRs to try out.


----------



## Bearitone

Just tried an Orange Dual Terror and god DAMN it sounds brutal.

To be fair i was playing an Agile 830 through it but still. It’s so damn crunchy and huge sounding! With a boost it would kill for modern shit.

Very tempted to buy not only the Dual but a Dark Terror as well. They’re just fucking phenomenal


----------



## pearl_07

Lone Wolf Audio is doing a $50 off promo right now so I snagged a Left Hand Wrath


----------



## StevenC

Lehle Dual SGoS and some Winspear cables on the way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a liquifire neck for my 7 string. Also grabbed a ceramic nailbomb to demo.


----------



## TedintheShed

I need a delay and a reverb...but I have no idea WHAT i WANT YET.


----------



## Bearitone

TedintheShed said:


> I need a delay and a reverb...but I have no idea WHAT i WANT YET.



You want The Wash from Hungry Robot


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally found a dimarzio imperium 7 for a decent price


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The GAS literally just fucking hit me.



Still on the menu, but now I have another contender






That, or I'm thinking about saving up, selling my Helix, and getting an Axe III.


----------



## slmadsen

I just got my part in what must be the deal of the century! 

A GSP1101 (with c63 firmware), Control 2 and cases for both for the ungodly amount of ... $100 + shipping 


This will be my first foray into modeling and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## technomancer

Replacement tubes for El Jefe since 2 of the quad of 6CA7s bias low for their rating... going to do dual bias on builds from now on 

Now I just need to track down the bad connection that is causing intermittent noise and get a headshell and it's done


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still on the menu, but now I have another contender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, or I'm thinking about saving up, selling my Helix, and getting an Axe III.



Nevermind. Found an WRXT. Not an WRMG, but fuck it, I got it for pennies.  Dude probably thought he had a JS series.


----------



## USMarine75

TedintheShed said:


> I need a delay and a reverb...but I have no idea WHAT i WANT YET.



Ambient or just a touch? Massive knob tweaking like the Mooer DT or simple? That's the key.

I wanted simple, so I got the Earthquaker Devices Dispatch Master. I already have an Eventide H9 Max plus all the effects in the KPA... but I wanted something for my pedalboard too. They make the Avalanche Run (stereo) and Disaster Transport (advanced version), but I didn't need that many knobs to tweak. The DM has no bad settings. I also liked the Neunaber stuff but this just had no bad sounds, no artifacts, and didn't color my sound.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The Dispatch Master is awesome! Really great sounds at any setting. I only sold mine because I'm more of a tweaker in general and I already had other full-featured delay and reverb pedals in my rig


----------



## efiltsohg

buy a busted amp with a spring reverb, rip out the tank and convert it to a rack unit


----------



## TedintheShed

USMarine75 said:


> Ambient or just a touch? Massive knob tweaking like the Mooer DT or simple? That's the key.
> 
> I wanted simple, so I got the Earthquaker Devices Dispatch Master. I already have an Eventide H9 Max plus all the effects in the KPA... but I wanted something for my pedalboard too. They make the Avalanche Run (stereo) and Disaster Transport (advanced version), but I didn't need that many knobs to tweak. The DM has no bad settings. I also liked the Neunaber stuff but this just had no bad sounds, no artifacts, and didn't color my sound.



That looks perfect- just looking to add some character and depth, especially to the cleans. 

Side note: I had an original Disaster Transport for my bass rig and I love it!


----------



## oneblackened

technomancer said:


> Replacement tubes for El Jefe since 2 of the quad of 6CA7s bias low for their rating... going to do dual bias on builds from now on
> 
> Now I just need to track down the bad connection that is causing intermittent noise and get a headshell and it's done


What 6CA7s? JJ or EH?


----------



## technomancer

oneblackened said:


> What 6CA7s? JJ or EH?



EH. They work, they just bias lower than the other tubes rated the same.

Normally I would have requested replacements, but since I ordered them like 6 months ago can't really expect that


----------



## Seabeast2000

I am addicted to the Avalanche Run.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I am addicted to the Avalanche Run.


I keep convincing myself I don't need one, and then I watch the proguitarshop demo again. That plus an ocean machine would be utter insanity.


----------



## oneblackened

I'm kind of sad I'm gonna end up selling my recto once my Orthos shows up, because this thing rips. KT88s in a Recto are god tier.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I keep convincing myself I don't need one, and then I watch the proguitarshop demo again. That plus an ocean machine would be utter insanity.



Your path is clear.


----------



## USMarine75

Not sure where to post but I know we’ve mentioned Splawn amps a lot in multiple threads...

There’s a 2017 Nitro EL34 head for $1k OBO (or a SS Combo for $900 OBO) on reverb (not mine lol). Being 2017 the Nitro should have the midcut and modern switches, Half/full power switch, extra tube for clean channel (not the older model with shitty cleans), etc. I prefer the EL34 version, because it’s not overly boomy and hard to tame like the KT88 version... but ymmv. 

It came up in my feed and I figured I’d pass along since I know there’s been interest. IIRC I paid $900 for my 2017 Quickrod 100 which was a killer price and worth every penny IMO.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I keep convincing myself I don't need one, and then I watch the proguitarshop demo again. That plus an ocean machine would be utter insanity.





There's a TBD 2nd part to this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was gonna get a set of Dragonfire Power Rails for the upcoming Warrior... BUUUT I found a Dean Baker Act for half off. So $38 for probably one of my favorite passive pickups ever.

Considering pairing it with a Duncan '59 or a DiMarzio Bucker from Hell


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Considering pairing it with a Duncan '59 or a DiMarzio Bucker from Hell


Scratch that. 
Bill Lawrence L500L or L500R.


----------



## Jake

I got drunk and bought a D'Angelico husk for $200 on the bay last night. One of these Excel series korean made ones.





Will get the correct tailpiece, bridge and pickguard from them but wondering if I should fuck around and put something weird in the pickup slot. I've never had a jazzbox before and think I could use it for some fun stuff. Guess time will tell.


----------



## SlamLiguez

Was ABOUT to pull the trigger on a hardtail xiphos for recording stability and general GAS, but after asking for additional pics the finish cracks were just too much to bear.

big thanks to the one guy for being honest about it though, he sent those AFTER another sent ones that didn't really highlight the neck joint. 

So with money to burn, I got a Cioks AC Rider and Ibanez Weeping Demon on the way, that much closer to my ideal "pedal rig". My current cheapo power supply gives the nastiest constant whine, even with the little mooer gate I bought. But you get what you pay for lol


----------



## NickS

Jake said:


> I got drunk and bought a D'Angelico husk for $200 on the bay last night. One of these Excel series korean made ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get the correct tailpiece, bridge and pickguard from them but wondering if I should fuck around and put something weird in the pickup slot. I've never had a jazzbox before and think I could use it for some fun stuff. Guess time will tell.



I'd love to find something like that for cheap, never had a jazzbox myself either. Maybe put a Duncan Invader in there, you know, for the excellent cleans


----------



## oneblackened

Might have to buy a replacement PT for my 5150... Not looking forward to that considering no matter which one I buy I'll need to drill holes.


----------



## Bearitone

oneblackened said:


> Might have to buy a replacement PT for my 5150... Not looking forward to that considering no matter which one I buy I'll need to drill holes.



You could just say screw it and send it to someone to be modded along with a PT upgrade


----------



## oneblackened

When I wrote PT i meant OT, but also I do my own work. Not super hard stuff to do.


----------



## Seabeast2000

oneblackened said:


> When I wrote PT i meant OT, but also I do my own work. Not super hard stuff to do.



What is it that eventually kills an OT? High wattage operations? Potting or something?


----------



## spacebard

Got these in the last two months.

























And this one is in the mail.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The FreqOut kicks ass and I wish I didn't sell mine. It was fun as shiiiit. Repair bills suck though. 

Also now I'm not sure if I wanna get a neck pickup period for the Warrior.  Kinda wanna go for the full Schuldiner and just have a single bridge and volume.


----------



## XPT707FX

The 25 watt version


----------



## oneblackened

The906 said:


> What is it that eventually kills an OT? High wattage operations? Potting or something?


It's not dead, I rebuilt the power section and I'm pretty sure I wired the primary backwards (given that it oscillates with NFB connected...) and now one of the leads is too short. I could solder some more wire to it but... eh. I'd rather start from scratch.


----------



## Bearitone

spacebard said:


> Got these in the last two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is in the mail.


Tell me about the dragon and the Elektron


----------



## rokket2005

I was watching this for a long time, and it just got relisted. For sure don't want to drop 5k on it though


----------



## USMarine75

spacebard said:


> Got these in the last two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is in the mail.





Bearitone said:


> Tell me about the dragon and the Elektron



Well, hello there fellow pedal whore lol...

Yes, what's up with the Elektron? Never heard of it before.

The Freqout is still on my list to buy. But I'm trying not to buy too much until I get back to the states.

The Dragon is awesome! What a great idea to combine a flat OD with the ability to sculpt highs and lows. It reminds me of a TS but flatter EQ (stock, until you start rolling off the bass/treble)... plus like a TS it stacks well. And the prices have gotten stupid now that VFE is defunct (or maybe not, he's looking to outsource the building now).


----------



## rokket2005

Elektron is bigger in the hiphop scene for their synths. The Analog 4 is a nice 4 voice synth and the Analog Rytm is pretty well regarded drum machine. Not a big company though really and honestly not many people outside of hiphop use their stuff.


----------



## USMarine75

rokket2005 said:


> Elektron is bigger in the hiphop scene for their synths. The Analog 4 is a nice 4 voice synth and the Analog Rytm is pretty well regarded drum machine. Not a big company though really and honestly not many people outside of hiphop use their stuff.




^sounds pretty damn good! (then again... it is Pete Thorn)


----------



## technomancer

rokket2005 said:


> Elektron is bigger in the hiphop scene for their synths. The Analog 4 is a nice 4 voice synth and the Analog Rytm is pretty well regarded drum machine. Not a big company though really and honestly not many people outside of hiphop use their stuff.



Elektron is big in pretty much all electronic music as well. Got a buddy that loves their stuff. I really should have grabbed one of the drives when they were being blow out for $99...


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Elektron is big in pretty much all electronic music as well. Got a buddy that loves their stuff. I really should have grabbed one of the drives when they were being blow out for $99...



I'm f'ing pissed. I hate learning about something after the blowout sale lol.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I'm f'ing pissed. I hate learning about something after the blowout sale lol.





I've gotten better at not buying pedals I know I will hardly ever use just because they're on sale


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> Elektron is big in pretty much all electronic music as well. Got a buddy that loves their stuff. I really should have grabbed one of the drives when they were being blow out for $99...



I was offered that Elektron Drive for the same price (well 99 aud) as well. I had to turn it down due to the other pedals I bought that day. That and I need more OD pedals like I need more holes in my head.


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I was offered that Elektron Drive for the same price (well 99 aud) as well. I had to turn it down due to the other pedals I bought that day. That and I need more OD pedals like I need more holes in my head.



Amp building has stopped me buying pedals I won't use... instead I buy amp parts that I'll probably get around to using in a year or three


----------



## spacebard

USMarine75 said:


> I'm f'ing pissed. I hate learning about something after the blowout sale lol.



Big City Music is currently selling the Elektron Drive for $99.

https://www.bigcitymusic.com/collections/elektron/products/analog-drive


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> The Dragon is awesome! What a great idea to combine a flat OD with the ability to sculpt highs and lows. It reminds me of a TS but flatter EQ (stock, until you start rolling off the bass/treble)... plus like a TS it stacks well. And the prices have gotten stupid now that VFE is defunct (or maybe not, he's looking to outsource the building now).



I was reading about the Dragon last night, and I thought it sounded very similar to the Timmy. Even the schematic seems similar to the Timmy schematic.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> I was reading about the Dragon last night, and I thought it sounded very similar to the Timmy. Even the schematic seems similar to the Timmy schematic.



Hmm... now I can't wait to A/B when I get back. The Dragon definitely has more gain available though.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> Hmm... now I can't wait to A/B when I get back. The Dragon definitely has more gain available though.


Yeah, there are differences, like the Dragon had 2 MOSFET clippers, and the Timmy has 4 Silicon diodes in different configurations based on the clipping switch. It is not a direct clone or anything, but there are definitely some topology similarities, such as how the EQ controls are placed in the circuit and such.


----------



## MFB

Dragon?
Timmy?

When did the guitar market start ripping off the Bob Long paintball market?


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Yeah, there are differences, like the Dragon had 2 MOSFET clippers, and the Timmy has 4 Silicon diodes in different configurations based on the clipping switch. It is not a direct clone or anything, but there are definitely some topology similarities, such as how the EQ controls are placed in the circuit and such.



Hell... maybe I have unsophisticated ears... because I've played dissimilar pedals before through a given rig and would have sworn I had one pedal on only to realize it was a different one. It's made me realize there's different ways (completely diff circuits) to end up with the same overall tone.


----------



## MFB

Snagged myself an EDB605 as a one-day-belated birthday gift to myself  I wanted a 5 string when I was initially looking at basses, but nothing around here fit the bill besides the 4 string EDB600 I found in NH; so I grabbed that and didn't really look back, but now that I want that extra string for both my B standard and E standard needs, it became an "issue." If it plays as well as my 600, just wish the extra string, I'm gonna have to toy with keeping both of them or getting rid of one.


----------



## USMarine75

spacebard said:


> Big City Music is currently selling the Elektron Drive for $99.
> 
> https://www.bigcitymusic.com/collections/elektron/products/analog-drive



"*Your order is confirmed - *You’ll receive a confirmation email with your order number shortly."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

About to pull the trigger on a Entwistle HDN neck pickup. I had one before and it was SUPER fucking bright, but it was only a bridge pickup. I feel like I'd dig it in the neck.

EDIT: Fuck it, ordered.


----------



## oneblackened

Bought a new OT for my 5150. Actually should be a massive improvement over stock, 5150s aren't exactly known for killer iron.


----------



## USMarine75

oneblackened said:


> Bought a new OT for my 5150. Actually should be a massive improvement over stock, 5150s aren't exactly known for killer iron.



Mercury Magnetics?


----------



## oneblackened

USMarine75 said:


> Mercury Magnetics?


Classictone. I'm gonna have to drill a couple holes.


----------



## nateispro

I'd like to get a good quality power amp used for cheap so for the few times I can play my kemper through a cab I could.. Maybe monitors would be a better solution but for the price a power amp seems like a better way to go.


----------



## Bearitone

nateispro said:


> I'd like to get a good quality power amp used for cheap so for the few times I can play my kemper through a cab I could.. Maybe monitors would be a better solution but for the price a power amp seems like a better way to go.


Grab an Orange Pedal Baby 100 or a Mosvalve 942. Both are fantastic poweramps imo.


----------



## nateispro

Bearitone said:


> Grab an Orange Pedal Baby 100 or a Mosvalve 942. Both are fantastic poweramps imo.



Ive been keeping my eye on the single rack space Carvin power amps, the DCM150 i'm watching right now is 150 dollars which doesn't seem bad


----------



## Bearitone

nateispro said:


> Ive been keeping my eye on the single rack space Carvin power amps, the DCM150 i'm watching right now is 150 dollars which doesn't seem bad



I know you have a Kemper but, i would still pick something up that has a presence and/or resonance control. Just my two cents though


----------



## technomancer

Just ordered a couple custom head shells for my next two builds as well as a pc board for a Wizard MTL clone.


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> About to pull the trigger on a Entwistle HDN neck pickup. I had one before and it was SUPER fucking bright, but it was only a bridge pickup. I feel like I'd dig it in the neck.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck it, ordered.



Ah, shit, had I seen this earlier I would've just sold you the one I'm planning on ripping out of my G400  I never use neck pickups, and if I do, it's Duncan for all mine, so it's being replaced with an ST-9 that I've got laying around


----------



## rokket2005

Grabbed a mission expression pedal for the axe and figured out how to import all my ownhammer IRs, so I think I'm all set at the moment. I've been playing/practicing quite a bit more since I got the axe, and it's really got me in a better mindset as far as my playing goes than looking for new shit I don't need.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

nateispro said:


> Ive been keeping my eye on the single rack space Carvin power amps, the DCM150 i'm watching right now is 150 dollars which doesn't seem bad



I've got a Carvin DCM200L for my Axe FX rig and it's killer. Haven't looked into the 150 at all, but if it sounds anything like the 200L, it'll be a great value.


----------



## Mourguitars

This is going to be fun...

Building a few clones off the T C Integrated Pre and a Drive Pedal . Waiting on my IC sockets to come in . Someone took the time and posted links and sourced all the parts to where it was very easy to do ...so what the heck right ? 

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Ah, shit, had I seen this earlier I would've just sold you the one I'm planning on ripping out of my G400  I never use neck pickups, and if I do, it's Duncan for all mine, so it's being replaced with an ST-9 that I've got laying around



Actually kinda regret ordering it in the first place because I just got the warrior and the neck pickup actually sounds REALLY good. 

Bridge pickup is another story.


----------



## Shask

nateispro said:


> Ive been keeping my eye on the single rack space Carvin power amps, the DCM150 i'm watching right now is 150 dollars which doesn't seem bad


I have an ART SLA-2 I am not using if you are looking......


----------



## USMarine75

I was amazed at how close they were able to dial the Elektron Analog Drive in to match the pedals it was mimicking. Between this demo and the Pete Thorn rock/metal demo, I'm sold. Can't wait it should get here in less than two weeks.


----------



## Metropolis

Ownhammer Heavy Hitters Vol. I. Surprising how I like Marshall Mode Four V30/G12EVH, Orange PPC412 V30/G12-M25 and Diezel 4x12" V30/G12-K100 combinations. Hope I don't need to buy any IR's for a long time... only ML Sound Lab if they release something nice.


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> I have an ART SLA-2 I am not using if you are looking......


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk prob a dave davidson warrior 7 string or an aristides. My curiosity is too great.


----------



## oneblackened

If I'm lucky, I just got my hands on a true transconductance tube tester for very cheap.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Gonna trade my Marshall Origin 20 for an easier to drive amp:


----------



## Ulvhedin

Got an ongoing project building a clone of the JHS AT+ pedal. Apart from that I've just been putting my effort into getting a decent light setup for videos and stuff. So I guess my next buy will be a softbox or something


----------



## Bearitone

I bought back my 412 from guitar center. So happy i did


----------



## Trashgreen

I just came!!

So did the Randall EDO88 Amp, newest addition to my amp setup.

Awesome sounding little beast, really like the gain channels !!

FUZZ mode is out of this world insane madness, just a lot of fun.

I'm in Hi-gain heaven at the moment..







NGD next week..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hows the EOD by itself without the fuzz? I'm assuming it's got that Fortin flavor?

Also I'm inbetween another WRXT, WRMG, or a RR3.


----------



## mnemonic

I always wanted to try the EOD88 but I couldn’t ever find any actual info, or good clips of it.


----------



## rexbinary

These bad boys just dropped today. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to install them myself, or take them to my tech. I've never had to drill on a guitar before. If I try and fail I can take my mess to my tech to fix. I'm sure he would love that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rexbinary said:


> These bad boys just dropped today. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to install them myself, or take them to my tech. I've never had to drill on a guitar before. If I try and fail I can take my mess to my tech to fix. I'm sure he would love that.


it's stupidly easy to install tuners. you'll be fine.


----------



## Trashgreen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hows the EOD by itself without the fuzz? I'm assuming it's got that Fortin flavor?
> 
> Also I'm inbetween another WRXT, WRMG, or a RR3.



I like it a lot, I'm very surprised how good it sounds. My main goal was to play around with the FUZZ but the 2 gain modes sound really great on their own. There is a clear difference between the 2 gain stages, when the second gain stages kicks in the bass response gets stronger and more modern but there is still a vintage fell over the amp sound.

It does sound like a Fortin creation, with great fast response. I like the Bass behaves more traditionally compared to the Randall Nullifier/Thrasher which are both tighter. 

Takes pedals really well too.

FUZZ modes is really extreme already on low settings, needs to be tamed for rhythm sounds with high output pickups but works fantastic with single coils or volume rolled back and soloing. Really strong BIG balls FUZZ sound!

Ohh and there is only one master volume but it works really great, so you can play this beast at low volume with no problem also..


----------



## astrocreep

Ulvhedin said:


> Got an ongoing project building a clone of the JHS AT+ pedal.



Cool, completely from scratch? PCB? Veroboard? Kit?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Somewhat gear related as it’s my recording device: I decided to upgrade my mid ‘12 MacBook Pro instead of building something new. The 1TB Samsung 860 EVO SSD drives just showed up. Waiting for the Crucial DDR3L memory sticks, disc-drive adapter, and the SATA to USB adapter still. 

I can’t decide if I want to try a Raid 0 config for the SSD’s; or just have one for storage and the other for programs. Either way, it’s going to massively improve speed vs the standard 500GB HD. Going from 4GB to 16GB will be a huge improvement for memory and long overdue. I’ve also thought about unsoldering the i5 Core to install an i7 or i9; but considering audio doesn’t take advantage of multiple cores like video/gaming do, I wonder if the cost/effort is worth the improvement. Either way I’m going to install everything first, and worry about the processor later.


----------



## Mourguitars

Rullywow Chugga Pre...

First build , super stoked ...it worked 

Gotta Plexi drive clone going , wanted to do a easy build with trim pots then do a BEOD clone after that...pretty fun ! 

Mike


----------



## ATRguitar91

I've never had or extensively used a fuzz pedal. What's a good place to start? Is there an essential sound to go for? 

Are there any pedals that are more versatile than others? Are there even different types of fuzzes? Such as symmetric or asymmetric overdrives.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've never had or extensively used a fuzz pedal. What's a good place to start? Is there an essential sound to go for?
> 
> Are there any pedals that are more versatile than others? Are there even different types of fuzzes? Such as symmetric or asymmetric overdrives.


big muffs are a good place to start


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hows the EOD by itself without the fuzz? I'm assuming it's got that Fortin flavor?
> 
> Also I'm inbetween another WRXT, WRMG, or a RR3.




RR3 or you're dead to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> RR3 or you're dead to me



Well shit good thing i got one..  

It's been in my cart since last night but i decided to pull the trigger earlier.


----------



## rexbinary

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well shit good thing i got one..
> 
> It's been in my cart since last night but i decided to pull the trigger earlier.



Like this one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rexbinary said:


> Like this one?



I uhhh had no clue they made that one. Damn that's good. 

I originally wanted to find a pre-2004 WRXT or WRMG, but I was looking for something under $300. Sooo yeah, I found a black + chrome RR3.

EDIT: I'm dumb as shit. I didn't realize Jackson still made the RR3.  I ordered the old MiJ RR3 with chrome hardware. That looks like a modern MiM one.


----------



## rexbinary

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I uhhh had no clue they made that one. Damn that's good.
> 
> I originally wanted to find a pre-2004 WRXT or WRMG, but I was looking for something under $300. Sooo yeah, I found a black + chrome RR3.
> 
> EDIT: I'm dumb as shit. I didn't realize Jackson still made the RR3.  I ordered the old MiJ RR3 with chrome hardware. That looks like a modern MiM one.



Man it will be awesome! I can't wait to see pics of it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rexbinary said:


> Man it will be awesome! I can't wait to see pics of it!



Will do if I remember. 

Also I really think the Dean Baker Act is my passive pickup of choice now. Put it in my Warrior and shiiiit it brought it up to a new league of brutality. It's so damn tight and aggressive as shit. 

If the RR3's a keeper, I may get a Baker Act for that. Or I'm debating on getting another Fluence Modern set, EMG 81/60, or AHB-1 set, all in covered chrome.

Speaking of chrome, I got some aluminum tape. Wanna do some crazy shit with the Warrior and maybe the RR3.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

I haven't got a chance to try it out yet, but I got an Evil Ned in the last run. I also got it in the sweet green color.


----------



## Mourguitars

LeftOurEyes said:


> I haven't got a chance to try it out yet, but I got an Evil Ned in the last run. I also got it in the sweet green color.
> 
> View attachment 72196



Reminds me of a cool skateboard graphic ! i used to collect old school boards, then i got old ..lol

Enjoy !

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

[QUOTE="HeHasTheJazzHands, post: 5040622, member: 40417"

Also I really think the Dean Baker Act is my passive pickup of choice now. Put it in my Warrior and shiiiit it brought it up to a new league of brutality. It's so damn tight and aggressive as shit./QUOTE]

Well I feel dumb because apparently I left the boost on in my Helix patch when I did this test. Turns out it's still kinda muddy sounding. I haven't had the best luck with basswood guitars.

Thinking about either throwing in an EMG set or getting another BKP Painkiller.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm pretty dead set on a WR7 at this point. I need more pointy guitars in my life.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> [QUOTE="HeHasTheJazzHands, post: 5040622, member: 40417"
> 
> Also I really think the Dean Baker Act is my passive pickup of choice now. Put it in my Warrior and shiiiit it brought it up to a new league of brutality. It's so damn tight and aggressive as shit./QUOTE]
> 
> Well I feel dumb because apparently I left the boost on in my Helix patch when I did this test. Turns out it's still kinda muddy sounding. I haven't had the best luck with basswood guitars.
> 
> Thinking about either throwing in an EMG set or getting another BKP Painkiller.


*cough* afwayu *cough*


----------



## Andromalia

Looks like I'm gonna buy a Softube console 1. Barring any unforeseen circumstances I'm done with guitars (haven't bought any for 2 years now) and amps (axe FX III...)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Steven Slate 4 Plat > SS5 upgrade is on sale today, so fuck it I pulled the trigger.


----------



## spudmunkey

Probably a used Alvarez sub-$400 12-string.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a PRS archon 100w
> This is probably the 3rd amp I've bought instead of the MI gamma, I've gotta quit getting distracted



I imagine the MI Gamma is similar to the KSR Ares. I have played the MI Gamma and have the KSR Orthos 2. I see some overlap there.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a PRS archon 100w
> This is probably the 3rd amp I've bought instead of the MI gamma, I've gotta quit getting distracted



I still regret not buying it during the Christmas sale he had a couple years ago. I keep hoping for similar pricing so I can buy one next Christmas.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I pre ordered Neural DSP: Nolly. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Good news is my RR3 didn't come with the Duncan Detonators.

Bad news is the bridge pickup was replaced with a Tone Zone. And I don't like it. 

So that's gonna be swapped for... something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I still regret not buying it during the Christmas sale he had a couple years ago. I keep hoping for similar pricing so I can buy one next Christmas.


dude the aud is weak as fuck right now. It'd be like 1100$ for a Gamma (not including duties/shipping) or 1600 for a Beta.


----------



## SoundAsleep7

KnightBrolaire said:


> dude the aud is weak as fuck right now. It'd be like 1100$ for a Gamma (not including duties/shipping) or 1600 for a Beta.



KnightBrolaire is right now is the time to strike while $AUD is in the toilet. Great time to purchase Aussie gear. Bad time for Aussies to buy US or Europe gear. Sux to be in Aussie $$


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> dude the aud is weak as fuck right now. It'd be like 1100$ for a Gamma (not including duties/shipping) or 1600 for a Beta.





SoundAsleep7 said:


> KnightBrolaire is right now is the time to strike while $AUD is in the toilet. Great time to purchase Aussie gear. Bad time for Aussies to buy US or Europe gear. Sux to be in Aussie $$



"F#ck you both."

Sincerely,
My Wife


----------



## SoundAsleep7

USMarine75 said:


> "F#ck you both."
> 
> Sincerely,
> My Wife



You know you want a Megalith Gamma, US Marine, it would sit nicely on top of your KSR Ares. Both have a pissed off attitude. Both are similar yet different. Both could be backups?


----------



## Bearitone

I just learned Orange no longer produces the Dual Dark. So I’m going to buy one ASAP


----------



## technomancer

Some ARS axial capacitors and another Heyboer 100w transformer set

Still chasing down a noise issue on El Jefe but am working on chassis layouts to drill for my next two builds, a couple based on the Friedman JJ and SS but with extra features. Basically adding the switchable 4th gain stage to the JJ and separate volume / gain controls for the 4th gain stage mode on both amps. I may also add volume compensation to the JBE clipping, but not sure it's worth dealing with.

Also working on plans for a couple of 50w Jose variants and still want to do an SE100 derivative at some point as well.


----------



## stevexc

Budgetary concerns have caused my birthday ZBM5 to turn into a birthday SRMS805... and then into a birthday Power Stage 170. By the time my birthday rolls around it'll probably have turned into a chocolate bar and a scratch ticket.

But I'm holding out for the Power Stage 170 and a cheap cab until then!


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> dude the aud is weak as fuck right now. It'd be like 1100$ for a Gamma (not including duties/shipping) or 1600 for a Beta.



I checked the Aussie dealers and none had MI listed. Or I missed it 4 times.


----------



## Seabeast2000

stevexc said:


> Budgetary concerns have caused my birthday ZBM5 to turn into a birthday SRMS805... and then into a birthday Power Stage 170. By the time my birthday rolls around it'll probably have turned into a chocolate bar and a scratch ticket.
> 
> But I'm holding out for the Power Stage 170 and a cheap cab until then!



Stick with known results. 2 40s of St. Ides and pint of Jack.


----------



## JD27

Bearitone said:


> I just learned Orange no longer produces the Dual Dark. So I’m going to buy one ASAP



Add that to the long list of shit I wish I hadn't sold over the years. Kind of sucks, I don't think they sold very well. Seems like Orange is focusing on lunch box heads these days though, all they have left in full size is Rockerverbs. The other ORs, Thunderverbs, and now Dual Darks are gone.


----------



## USMarine75

How has no one posted this yet?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I checked the Aussie dealers and none had MI listed. Or I missed it 4 times.


you have to order direct from MI audio.


----------



## Bearitone

JD27 said:


> Add that to the long list of shit I wish I hadn't sold over the years. Kind of sucks, I don't think they sold very well. Seems like Orange is focusing on lunch box heads these days though, all they have left in full size is Rockerverbs. The other ORs, Thunderverbs, and now Dual Darks are gone.



I’m so surprised the didn’t sell well. To me channel A sounds like Orange tried to make something to compete in the 6505/SLO market. It sounds fucking amazing. And the cleans? Tits.

What did you sell yours to make room for?


----------



## efiltsohg

Jake said:


> I got drunk and bought a D'Angelico husk for $200 on the bay last night. One of these Excel series korean made ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get the correct tailpiece, bridge and pickguard from them but wondering if I should fuck around and put something weird in the pickup slot. I've never had a jazzbox before and think I could use it for some fun stuff. Guess time will tell.



stick a big ass overwound P90 in there IMO


----------



## efiltsohg

nateispro said:


> I'd like to get a good quality power amp used for cheap so for the few times I can play my kemper through a cab I could.. Maybe monitors would be a better solution but for the price a power amp seems like a better way to go.



get a Peavey Windor or Valveking for like $100 and run into the loop


----------



## efiltsohg

SoundAsleep7 said:


> Bad time for Aussies to buy US or Europe gear. Sux to be in Aussie $$



this is how it always feels to be canadian


----------



## JD27

Bearitone said:


> I’m so surprised the didn’t sell well. To me channel A sounds like Orange tried to make something to compete in the 6505/SLO market. It sounds fucking amazing. And the cleans? Tits.



It definitely still had that Orange tone, but Channel A was my favorite too. Fairly versatile, sometimes I'd just set it at the edge of break up and use a EQD Acapulco Gold with it, that was instant stoner/doom goodness. Could get rock tones out of it or crank the gain and add a TS and it was great for metal. The cleans were awesome too.



> What did you sell yours to make room for?



Fucking bills, haha! I'd love to have one again (along with the 50w EL34 5150 III and TC50) and try it with KT88s. But at this point, I just don't have room and have settled for the AxeFX. It gets me 90% of the way there and it's much more practical than 3 half stacks taking up space.


----------



## Bearitone

JD27 said:


> It definitely still had that Orange tone, but Channel A was my favorite too. Fairly versatile, sometimes I'd just set it at the edge of break up and use a EQD Acapulco Gold with it, that was instant stoner/doom goodness. Could get rock tones out of it or crank the gain and add a TS and it was great for metal. The cleans were awesome too.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking bills, haha! I'd love to have one again (along with the 50w EL34 5150 III and TC50) and try it with KT88s. But at this point, I just don't have room and have settled for the AxeFX. It gets me 90% of the way there and it's much more practical than 3 half stacks taking up space.



Does any of the amps on the AXE 3 even come close to sounding like DD in your opinion?


----------



## JD27

Bearitone said:


> Does any of the amps on the AXE 3 even come close to sounding like DD in your opinion?



Not sure about the AXE 3, I just have an AX8 at the moment. I mean that more in terms of getting close to a tube amp in general. I haven't messed with the Rockerverb model much, at least not with a cab/poweramp. Mainly I just stick with Dual Rec, 5150 III, and Savage models. I find if I run them through a power amp and cabinet, then I'm pretty happy with the results. Always feel like something is missing when I run through FRFR cabs and Studio Monitors with IRs.


----------



## Bearitone

Bearitone said:


> I just learned Orange no longer produces the Dual Dark. So I’m going to buy one ASAP



I totally lied and just bought a Randall RG200D G3+


----------



## Backsnack

Just picked up the Plini and Nolly Archetype suites.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> I totally lied and just bought a Randall RG200D G3+



Tell us how it is. I'm actually curious about eventually getting one.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Just ordered a couple custom head shells for my next two builds as well as a pc board for a Wizard MTL clone.



Holy crap was that fast, both headshells shipped today and will be here Tuesday... really have to try to get El Jefe sorted this weekend so I can wrap it up.


----------



## narad

Wizard MTL clone you say....


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tell us how it is. I'm actually curious about eventually getting one.


Will do. I’m curious how it will stack up to my ISP Theta combo. Regardless I think I’m ditching the Theta. As cool as it is, it doesn’t let me connect an external 412.


----------



## mnemonic

Bearitone said:


> Will do. I’m curious how it will stack up to my ISP Theta combo. Regardless I think I’m ditching the Theta. As cool as it is, it doesn’t let me connect an external 412.



Looks like you would need a separate power amp for that. Something little and class D like that little Mooer or EHX power amp would do, connected to the second line level output. It could hide in the back of the combo. 

I guess that setup could be cool as it would basically be like using a stereo poweramp, you’d be able to control each cab’s volume independently.


----------



## oneblackened

Fixed my 5150! It was missing a ground connection and causing all sorts of mayhem because of that.

Quick rant, holy _fuck_ Peavey chose a goddamn stupid ground design for this. As stock, the entire ground plane grounds to the chassis via the _speaker jacks_. Nothing about this makes any sense when you could_ literally just run a wire from the ground plane to the chassis ground. _


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I got one of those Dragonfire Neo Hex Rails for my WRXT and so far it seems kickass. I may have to get another one for my RR3.

Sucks they're only available in black poles/rails. I would prefer chrome.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Two Notes sent me a 30% off code so I picked up some cab packs. Decided to get Logic Pro X as well. I still like Reaper better, but probably because I’m much more familiar with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp the warrior 7 is on hold since I randomly bought a black metal viper 7


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp the warrior 7 is on hold since I randomly bought a black metal viper 7



I wanna fuss at you for this, but a 7-string Viper is sweet as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wanna fuss at you for this, but a 7-string Viper is sweet as well.


I was dead set on the warrior 7 tbh, but this viper just played so damn well that I had to grab it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was dead set on the warrior 7 tbh, but this viper just played so damn well that I had to grab it.



Can't hate the hustle. I dig Warriors to death now, but those BM Vipers look kickass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can't hate the hustle. I dig Warriors to death now, but those BM Vipers look kickass.


The store I was in had a sick ass Rhoads Warrior Custom. Man if I had a spare 5-8k lying about I'd get Jackson to make me one of those as a 7 string.
basically this but in white.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

For anyone on the fence... this has been my absolute favorite seven since I got her several months ago. Minimal dive ( or at least very manageable with a proper strap. 3" leather would be perfect although mines 2"), sickening BW crunch, rich tasty tone, and a body comfortable enough to snuggle with. I still need to ditch the stock nut but I already have a Tusq replacement that fits perfectly. Tuning otherwise is very stable and the neck is just solid af!


----------



## oneblackened

Finally testing my 5152 out after mods. Chokes are a GOOD thing for these amps.


----------



## rokket2005

Since my Axe III displaced a few things in my rack I wanted to have a small rolling rack so that I could still have those things available to use without them setting on a table or on the floor next to my desk. I also didn't want to pay the stupid exorbitant prices these things apparently sell for, so I made my own for about $40. I was going to stain it, but I'm lazy and it looks pretty nice for about two hours of work on a Saturday.


----------



## JD27

High Plains Drifter said:


> For anyone on the fence... this has been my absolute favorite seven since I got her several months ago. Minimal dive ( or at least very manageable with a proper strap. 3" leather would be perfect although mines 2"), sickening BW crunch, rich tasty tone, and a body comfortable enough to snuggle with. I still need to ditch the stock nut but I already have a Tusq replacement that fits perfectly. Tuning otherwise is very stable and the neck is just solid af!



Is that the new 27” model or the original 25.5”?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

JD27 said:


> Is that the new 27” model or the original 25.5”?



27" baritone. My other 7's are collecting dust fwiw.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Obligatory thoughts of where I'd put another guitar.....I'd take this or the less sexy 400B all day.


----------



## JD27

High Plains Drifter said:


> 27" baritone. My other 7's are collecting dust fwiw.



Good to know, been looking for a 26.5” or 27” for lower tunings and was considering these. My H-207 is fine for B or A#, but any lower and I’m not real happy.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

JD27 said:


> Good to know, been looking for a 26.5” or 27” for lower tunings and was considering these. My H-207 is fine for B or A#, but any lower and I’m not real happy.



I haven't even taken it out of standard but I'm sure it's beastly when dropped down.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I've got one of these in the mail, can't wait to check it out!


----------



## MrWulf

Buying a Schecter Banshee Elite 7 in Cat's Eye Pearl color. Basically a less expensive KM7-mk2. This is going to be my 2nd axe along my transparent pearl KM7-mk2


----------



## Seabeast2000

High Plains Drifter said:


> 27" baritone. My other 7's are collecting dust fwiw.



That cat in your avatar? Still around? Yours? King Diamond fan?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

The906 said:


> That cat in your avatar? Still around? Yours? King Diamond fan?



I listened to a lot of KD back in the mid-late 80's but since then not so much. Yeah... that's Jaida ( a rescue). She's less than 3 yrs old so I'm hoping that she'll be around for many years to come. Despite the deceptive pic, she's actually the most gentle and well-behaved sweetheart that ever lived. 

More accurate representation lol:


----------



## Seabeast2000

High Plains Drifter said:


> I listened to a lot of KD back in the mid-late 80's but since then not so much. Yeah... that's Jaida ( a rescue). She's less than 3 yrs old so I'm hoping that she'll be around for many years to come. Despite the deceptive pic, she's actually the most gentle and well-behaved sweetheart that ever lived.
> 
> More accurate representation lol:


Stage face for avatars to maintain his comfortable housecat life. I like his style.


----------



## sirbuh

DOD Octoplus ...f**k you Blessed are the Sick


----------



## r33per

Probably an EHX Pitch-Fork and Wampler Ego (mini?) will be next...


----------



## Mourguitars

Ive really gotten into building pedals lately , mostly OD's and boost pedals . I have 8 boards incoming today , ive bought a mountain of parts , enclosures you name it. Been looking for certain hard to find parts takes a lotta time sourcing but pretty enjoyable ! 

Bought a good Hakko soldering station....

Pic's to come !

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

Hopefully a new Tele...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Picked up an MIJ RG7421 the other day to scavenge the neck from. I've got the body listed for sale, so once that moves, I'll be purchasing a new Perle body, pickguard, pickups, bridge, and tuners to make a complete guitar. Stoked on it!


----------



## stevexc

Mourguitars said:


> Ive really gotten into building pedals lately , mostly OD's and boost pedals . I have 8 boards incoming today , ive bought a mountain of parts , enclosures you name it. Been looking for certain hard to find parts takes a lotta time sourcing but pretty enjoyable !
> 
> Bought a good Hakko soldering station....
> 
> Pic's to come !
> 
> Mike



Building pedals is way too fun. I'm gonna be building a complex distortion/boost/octave pedal with a few other gimmicks thrown in... eventually, haha.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Hopefully a new Tele...



Which one?
My go to 6 is an American '60s...didn't see that happening.


----------



## Mourguitars

stevexc said:


> Building pedals is way too fun. I'm gonna be building a complex distortion/boost/octave pedal with a few other gimmicks thrown in... eventually, haha.



You have no idea how fun it is ...well maybe you do lol ! Sounds like a very cool build you are doing . Its pretty infectious to say the least and very rewarding in the end !

Mike


----------



## stevexc

Mourguitars said:


> You have no idea how fun it is ...well maybe you do lol ! Sounds like a very cool build you are doing . Its pretty infectious to say the least and very rewarding in the end !
> 
> Mike



Yeah it's gonna be a fun one! I've built a few simpler pedals already (Schalltechnik Pumpernickel compressor, GuitarPCB Sunn T and Mastodon, PedalPCB BE-OD) so I'm not completely starting from scratch but this'll definitely test my skills.


----------



## Bearitone

I built one BYOC mouse and knew pedal building wasn’t for me. Took me hours of soldering and fumbling around. I feel like modding would be fun though, if i know what i was doing


----------



## Mourguitars

https://www.rig-talk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=202269

Above very helpful for a beginner !

This is what started for me..he took the time linked all the parts and ordering went easy. One build called for a A5k and it wasn't a PCB mount..i had a difficult time with a short some where , i bought a A5k PCB mount and it solved the problem...take note

I got in 8 PCB's today , my big batch of parts will be in monday enclosures and other parts for future builds. Forgetting one little part is a pain ordering so i dove in both feet first and looked at all the build sheets seeing what was used a lot and bought in quantity ...i hate waiting on one part

PedalPCB has a great selection of OD's and Distortion pedals , Ive Built the ones linked above, The Rullywow Vapor Ray, and the Queen of Bone 2 with the good diodes..i socketed them to swap out..best way ive heard... they sound awesome . 

Just take your time and buy a good iron...have some fun !

Mike


----------



## rokket2005

I want to pick up a cheap Danelectro, but I also don't really have the guitar stand space for it at the moment.


----------



## StrmRidr

I'm thinking of buying a nice acoustic, but then I see the price tags and I imagine what nice electric I could buy for the money and back out.


----------



## Flick

Driftwood Purple Nightmare.


----------



## gunch

S


KnightBrolaire said:


> welp the warrior 7 is on hold since I randomly bought a black metal viper 7


the most recent vid of pig destroyer I could find Scott was rocking a black metal viper 7


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Which one?
> My go to 6 is an American '60s...didn't see that happening.



Not happening now lol. I was selling a Samick Saraceno to fund the purchase, but I violated the first rule of gear selling/flipping... I played the guitar again. Decided not to sell it. 

Was trying to fund a purchase of the Wildwood exclusive Reverend Eastsider T. 

I still want a CIJ Tele and a Kotzen.


----------



## USMarine75

[Thank you @spacebard !]


----------



## Seabeast2000

None of that is Authentic. ∆∆∆


----------



## oneblackened

Sold my Adam S3As, bought Focal Shape 65s.


----------



## Mourguitars

Pretty cool build of the BEOD , had a output jack short out on me other than that...this pedal rocks ! 

My big order of the correct color knobs will be in on Monday...you should hear this thru my little 50w Katana...it’s a beast. Dead quite...amazing

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Jan Ray clone....man was it tuff wiring it in that small box, very tight fit. Had a whine but it turned out to be a bad chip...word from the wise don’t buy JFETs and IC chips off the evil bay..buy from US dealers

Cool sound it’s a pretty nice boost with the Bass and Treble controls ...it’s been fun spending less than $30 for a pedal

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ah, a clone of a clone. Nice. (Vemuram basically ripped off the Timmy, as do about 3 or 4 of Lovepedal's lineup.)


----------



## Vyn

Pretty boring purchases - live spares (leads, speaker cables, power boards, spare transmitter for wireless), case for said spares and if I can swing it, an Enki 2-guitar case to make shit easier to deal with.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm possibly going to sell my VHT Sig:X and get either a combo or a lower wattage head + 212 cab. If I decide to stick with my distortion pedals into a preamp/power amp setup though, I may get a guitar or two or just save the money to move across country when college is done.


----------



## Xaios

Mourguitars said:


> JFETs and IC chips off the evil bay..buy from US dealers


Digikey is your friend.


----------



## technomancer

Some JJ caps for my next couple builds... was going to go with ARS but they never responded to my email and I've been too busy with work / house stuff to chase down somebody to buy parts.


----------



## protest

Had some GC bucks from my guitar purchases and cashed them in towards these:


----------



## Xaios

Spur of the moment adding to the discussion and JFETs and ICs, sometimes you can get bad batches even from reputable suppliers. When I was in school, a couple of our courses basically revolved around op-amp circuits, and I was known as the guy who always managed to pick the dead ones out of the bin. It was my curse. I remember one particular lab I didn't get a working op-amp until my 7th one. Troubleshooting circuits becomes a real pain the ass when you end up with a string of dead components, let me tell you. I thought I was going crazy, I had the teacher reviewing my circuit to make sure I didn't mess up my wiring, and we couldn't find anything. I was testing all my resistors and capacitors and retesting them, they all came up aces, so I was just baffled because _how could I have possibly by random chance ended up with 6 dead op amps in a row??
_
Turns out I'm just really unlucky for that kind of thing, because the 7th one worked.


----------



## Soya

Would like to grab a cheap but serviceable acoustic in the next few months. My Ibanez aeg20e is slowing collapsing into itself.


----------



## oneblackened

Xaios said:


> Spur of the moment adding to the discussion and JFETs and ICs, sometimes you can get bad batches even from reputable suppliers. When I was in school, a couple of our courses basically revolved around op-amp circuits, and I was known as the guy who always managed to pick the dead ones out of the bin. It was my curse. I remember one particular lab I didn't get a working op-amp until my 7th one. Troubleshooting circuits becomes a real pain the ass when you end up with a string of dead components, let me tell you. I thought I was going crazy, I had the teacher reviewing my circuit to make sure I didn't mess up my wiring, and we couldn't find anything. I was testing all my resistors and capacitors and retesting them, they all came up aces, so I was just baffled because _how could I have possibly by random chance ended up with 6 dead op amps in a row??
> _
> Turns out I'm just really unlucky for that kind of thing, because the 7th one worked.


That's incredible. It's like me with tubes lately...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

The Nolly plugin.


----------



## sirbuh

Another fender - american pro strat w/maple neck.


----------



## sharedEQ

I have everything I need. Sometimes I want a boss gt1000.


----------



## AltecGreen

I'm leaving for Japan in 2.5 weeks for vacation. 

I figure I'll load up on Japanese guitar gear and CDs while I'm there.

I've been trying to figure out what guitar to buy. There's so much choice to be had. I'm looking at several classes of guitars but I'm only going to buy one.

1) a short scale (24.75 or 25) - I just sold my one short scale guitar and want to find a replacement. A Bizen is calling me. Something like this is very tasty or this. An alternative would like a T's Arc Standard like the one Narad got a few months ago or a Sugi. Another choice would be a Black Cloud Omega. If I can find a used pearl front Zemaitis, I might go in that direction.

2) a new seven string - I'll probably sell my seven string Mayones Regius soon so I want a replacement seven string. For a seven string, I'm leaning towards a Dragonfly Sottile. There's a nice one in blue but I would like a longer scale length. They do have this one in the 666 mm length scale that is currently on sale. I could also play it safe and get a seven string G-Life. I arrive in Tokyo a day before the G-lIfe fair ends. I'll also have to go to a Big Boss and see some of the Japanese made ESPs. I should also check out on of the multi-scale Saito seven strings but I just bought a Saito

3) a Strat-like guitar (SSS or SSH) - I don't do traditional brands or styling so this ends up being difficult. The choices for a Strat-like guitar in Japan is nearly endless. There would have to be something spectacular for me to go this route. Still, an Infinite is something I'd consider just for that neck joint. This one was just built and put on sale today but is a bit too much. This Black Cloud Sigma is also a possibility.



I'll probably buy a bunch of pedals but this is much easier since I have an idea of what I want. Then there's accessories like cables, power supplies, and etc. that are not sold in the US. So basically, I'm buy a lot of gear.


----------



## Axiom451

Mint RG2228 Prestige probably


----------



## StevenC

AltecGreen said:


> I'm leaving for Japan in 2.5 weeks for vacation.
> 
> I figure I'll load up on Japanese guitar gear and CDs while I'm there.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out what guitar to buy. There's so much choice to be had. I'm looking at several classes of guitars but I'm only going to buy one.
> 
> 1) a short scale (24.75 or 25) - I just sold my one short scale guitar and want to find a replacement. A Bizen is calling me. Something like this is very tasty or this. An alternative would like a T's Arc Standard like the one Narad got a few months ago or a Sugi. Another choice would be a Black Cloud Omega. If I can find a used pearl front Zemaitis, I might go in that direction.
> 
> 2) a new seven string - I'll probably sell my seven string Mayones Regius soon so I want a replacement seven string. For a seven string, I'm leaning towards a Dragonfly Sottile. There's a nice one in blue but I would like a longer scale length. They do have this one in the 666 mm length scale that is currently on sale. I could also play it safe and get a seven string G-Life. I arrive in Tokyo a day before the G-lIfe fair ends. I'll also have to go to a Big Boss and see some of the Japanese made ESPs. I should also check out on of the multi-scale Saito seven strings but I just bought a Saito
> 
> 3) a Strat-like guitar (SSS or SSH) - I don't do traditional brands or styling so this ends up being difficult. The choices for a Strat-like guitar in Japan is nearly endless. There would have to be something spectacular for me to go this route. Still, an Infinite is something I'd consider just for that neck joint. This one was just built and put on sale today but is a bit too much. This Black Cloud Sigma is also a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably buy a bunch of pedals but this is much easier since I have an idea of what I want. Then there's accessories like cables, power supplies, and etc. that are not sold in the US. So basically, I'm buy a lot of gear.


Check out Leqtique and L' if you can.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Check out Leqtique and L' if you can.



Yup. I have several and they are awesome. Highly recommend. Jake Cloudchair did a bunch of demos for both on YT.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Yup. I have several and they are awesome. Highly recommend. Jake Cloudchair did a bunch of demos for both on YT.


I've got some more coming soon, the SND EQ and custom 2in1 pedal. I know you had a 10/10, what else have you got?


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> I've got some more coming soon, the SND EQ and custom 2in1 pedal. I know you had a 10/10, what else have you got?



Nice! Just the L' 10/10 and 9/9, as well as a Leqtique MAR (TS). I just saw the Leqtique 2in1 pedals for sale... pretty cool. And I really want the limited edition MAR that is 400% higher gain.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Nice! Just the L' 10/10 and 9/9, as well as a Leqtique MAR (TS). I just saw the Leqtique 2in1 pedals for sale... pretty cool. And I really want the limited edition MAR that is 400% higher gain.


I'm still waiting for a new batch MAT or MAR to come up in a finish I like and really want a Redemptionist. My 2in1 is an L' Abasi and a L' PV. Going to be dark purple swirl like an old run of 9/9s.


----------



## Bearitone

I want a Padalka so bad but, I’ve never spent more than $800 on a guitar and the idea of spending around $3k just feels wrong :/ BUT THEY ARE SO PRETTY!


----------



## AltecGreen

StevenC said:


> Check out Leqtique and L' if you can.


That's already on my list.


----------



## oneblackened

Bearitone said:


> I want a Padalka so bad but, I’ve never spent more than $800 on a guitar and the idea of spending around $3k just feels wrong :/ BUT THEY ARE SO PRETTY!


Absolutely unreal guitars. Straight up badass.


----------



## Bearitone

oneblackened said:


> Absolutely unreal guitars. Straight up badass.



I know. And for what they are, they’re actually reasonably priced with a short build time.


----------



## SlamLiguez

-Tube screamer to give the nemesis some life, a toss up between a TS9 or the Tight Airis Tight Scream
-Pedalboard to hold all the madness.
I'll be complacent for a while until I get the *real* centerpiece preamp, the KSR ceres. THEN I can watch the sun set on a simple, brutal Pedalboard.




But the sun rises again ofc lol


----------



## Bearitone

SlamLiguez said:


> -Tube screamer to give the nemesis some life, a toss up between a TS9 or the Tight Airis Tight Scream
> -Pedalboard to hold all the madness.
> I'll be complacent for a while until I get the *real* centerpiece preamp, the KSR ceres. THEN I can watch the sun set on a simple, brutal Pedalboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the sun rises again ofc lol




What poweramp are you using?


----------



## SlamLiguez

Bearitone said:


> What poweramp are you using?



For now the ones on the Mooer Radar. I've considered getting a baby bomb/random 4x12 as well for the "real air", but what would you recommend as an alternative/upgrade? The one I see on rigs the most is the powerstage 170


----------



## Bearitone

SlamLiguez said:


> For now the ones on the Mooer Radar. I've considered getting a baby bomb/random 4x12 as well for the "real air", but what would you recommend as an alternative/upgrade? The one I see on rigs the most is the powerstage 170



The PS170 is good. I liked the Pedal Baby 100 more but, if you HAVE to have something that fits on a pedalboard i would go with the PS170.

I wouldn’t get the ISP stealth ultralite though. It’s nice that it’s small but, just sounded cheap


----------



## ATRguitar91

SlamLiguez said:


> I've considered getting a baby bomb/random 4x12 as well for the "real air", but what would you recommend as an alternative/upgrade? The one I see on rigs the most is the powerstage 170


Is this for jamming at home or do you want the option of playing with a drummer or live? For bedroom jamming something like a Baby Bomb would be more than enough. If you have an existing amp with a loop you could just use it as a poweramp by running into the return.


----------



## SlamLiguez

ATRguitar91 said:


> Is this for jamming at home or do you want the option of playing with a drummer or live? For bedroom jamming something like a Baby Bomb would be more than enough. If you have an existing amp with a loop you could just use it as a poweramp by running into the return.



No amp. After having a trusty dusty peavey vypyr combo for so long I got to the point all of us do when deciding on what to get next for our musical futures, and I wanted a rig I could record at home with at non-gig levels but not with some VST, jam, and play live with. Pedal-rig seemed the way to go, plus it's lightweight, portable and I can get "my" tone from whatever backline cab there is with the baby bomb if I feel so inclined. Preamps have come a longggg way


----------



## ATRguitar91

SlamLiguez said:


> No amp. After having a trusty dusty peavey vypyr combo for so long I got to the point all of us do when deciding on what to get next for our musical futures, and I wanted a rig I could record at home with at non-gig levels but not with some VST, jam, and play live with. Pedal-rig seemed the way to go, plus it's lightweight, portable and I can get "my" tone from whatever backline cab there is with the baby bomb if I feel so inclined. Preamps have come a longggg way


I'm a pedal rig guy myself, so you're preaching to the choir. I've only used the Microblock pedal power amp and if your cab is miced it would certainly be enough to gig with, not sure about the Baby Bomb. Personally, I'm more cautious and don't want to have to rely on a PA in a live situation. I've played enough places with crap PAs that I like having the option of producing all the volume I need from my rig, so I'd go with the Powerstage or Pedal Baby if your budget can allow it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Powerstage is great, but it doesn't work as an amp like the Duncan site suggests. It is solidly a power amp and needs a preamp in order for pedals to sound great.


----------



## Zoobiedood

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Powerstage is great, but it doesn't work as an amp like the Duncan site suggests. It is solidly a power amp and needs a preamp in order for pedals to sound great.


Absolutely true. Think of it as a power amp with active EQ controls for final shaping for the room, so you don't have to go into your modeler's menus to re-EQ for just a night. So you need a preamp, but what a power amp it is!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The site makes it seem like you just run any pedal into it because it's already got a preamp, though. It definitely doesn't work with most I've tried.


----------



## StevenC

Why haven't Seymour Duncan put a Powerstage and Palladium into a single box yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

StevenC said:


> Why haven't Seymour Duncan put a Powerstage and Palladium into a single box yet?


So they can charge $700? I dunno.


----------



## Bearitone

It wouldn’t be popular


----------



## rexbinary

I've been itching to find the world's most overpriced tuner pedal and buy it. How did I do?


----------



## Seabeast2000

rexbinary said:


> I've been itching to find the world's most overpriced tuner pedal and buy it. How did I do?


Needs bevels


----------



## rokket2005

MF has a couple of Majesties on stupid deal for 2150 and 2200 today. I don't know what a good price on them is, but I know there were quite a few majesty fiends in here.


https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...lack-hardware-electric-guitar/j49716000001000


----------



## technomancer

rokket2005 said:


> MF has a couple of Majesties on stupid deal for 2150 and 2200 today. I don't know what a good price on them is, but I know there were quite a few majesty fiends in here.
> 
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...lack-hardware-electric-guitar/j49716000001000



Great price, though not the best they've offered on those. I believe the black was 33% off at one point. Definitely worth the price regardless.


----------



## nightlight

I just got this a couple of days back. Not a "cool" piece of gear, but it's something I had wanted. 





It's a Z-7 midi interface from Engl. I use it to midi control my Savage. Pretty nifty box and a lot smaller than I thought it would be. 

Wouldn't normally consider something like this, it costs a staggering $170 new for what it is. But I managed to snag this at less than a quarter of the price, so am happy.


----------



## oneblackened

Monitors showed up today. Bass driver on one of them is turbofucked - the magnet broke off the assembly and took the voice coil with it. 

God damn it...


----------



## nightlight

oneblackened said:


> Monitors showed up today. Bass driver on one of them is turbofucked - the magnet broke off the assembly and took the voice coil with it.
> 
> God damn it...



Ouch


----------



## Zoobiedood

StevenC said:


> Why haven't Seymour Duncan put a Powerstage and Palladium into a single box yet?


Good idea! But it would be expensive and probably pretty big. This way, you can match each one to the poweramp or preamp you want, and you can still use them together if you want.


----------



## oneblackened

I just... how do you even manage that?


----------



## Bearitone

oneblackened said:


> I just... how do you even manage that?


Fuck that sucks.


----------



## Xaios

That's actually kind of impressive. But also shitty.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What is it? What speaker model?


----------



## oneblackened

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is it? What speaker model?


It's the mid/bass driver from a Focal Shape 65.


----------



## nightlight

oneblackened said:


> It's the mid/bass driver from a Focal Shape 65.



Can you send it back?


----------



## oneblackened

nightlight said:


> Can you send it back?


replacing the driver, it's easy.


----------



## USMarine75

Not always the right forum, but there's a few of us on here that appreciate both Infant Annihilator and John Mayer...

For anyone that has a Kemper and is looking for clean tones:

I've tried a lot and right now the Matchless Independence profiles from ToneJunkie are my favorite. I seem to prefer the Matchless profiles in general... they have that AC30 type sparkle and midrange bite, but the Independence has more low end than the other Matchless and AC30 style profiles. Plus, it is a 3-channel amp so it has a lead channel with much higher gain than expected. Right now I've been using it either as a standalone for leads or lower-gain rhythm, or as a pedal platform. 

That brings me to #2. The VFE Blues King is the best Bluesbreaker OD style pedal I've played. I own 10+ Bluesbreaker style pedals and it is just killer. I forgot just how good it was until I plugged it in again yesterday. The Elektron Devices Analog Drive is really good, but that VFE Blues King is the best.

So, not including the initial investment of the Kemper (lol)... the Kemper pack cost me $16 and the OD was $90.


----------



## USMarine75

Couldn't resist... on sale for $89.


----------



## SlamLiguez

An interesting turn of events. Got one of these coming in a few weeks. Haven't really seen anyone else on here with lone wolf stuff, kind of a sleeper if you ask me


----------



## spudmunkey

Just placed the order a couple days ago for a bunch of string swing slat wall hangers, and two 8' long extruded aluminum slat wall rails. Hopefully will have them next week.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this thing is cool, plus dave davidson demoing it/repping it is a huge plus


----------



## Roadsterjosh

I ordered my first new Prestige ever on monday, an RGR752. The last Japanese Ibanez I had was a JEM 7DBK I bought in 04 and sold in 09 right before I took a few year break form playing. I am excited and waiting very impatiently for sweetwater to send shipping details once it arrives.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Roadsterjosh said:


> I ordered my first new Prestige ever on monday, an RGR752. The last Japanese Ibanez I had was a JEM 7DBK I bought in 04 and sold in 09 right before I took a few year break form playing. I am excited and waiting very impatiently for sweetwater to send shipping details once it arrives.


I am excited for you. Hope it's %100.


----------



## oneblackened

KnightBrolaire said:


> this thing is cool, plus dave davidson demoing it/repping it is a huge plus


Does look p cool but admittedly I'm not sure of the use, most amps have a channel switch or a volume boost or something built in. 

Also, focal shapes are amazing. That is all.


----------



## Bentaycanada

After this damned expensive wedding malarkey, I'm hoping that I'll be able to pick up something new in Nov/Dec. I'm leaning towards a Victory Kraken V4 pedal, maybe the Revv G4 to run into a Fender HRD in 4CM with my HX Stomp.


----------



## Roadsterjosh

The906 said:


> I am excited for you. Hope it's %100.


Thank you very much. Didn't you buy one of these too a while ago?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Roadsterjosh said:


> Thank you very much. Didn't you buy one of these too a while ago?


I have the 652, @Vyn has a 752 as well I think.


----------



## Vyn

The906 said:


> I have the 652, @Vyn has a 752 as well I think.



I've got the 752 and both the FX and Edge versions of the 652. Probably should post an NGD for the Edge 652 at some point when the weather is nice for some outdoor shots.


----------



## narad

Not next purchase, but next arrival...


----------



## ThePIGI King

narad said:


> Not next purchase, but next arrival...


What's up with that pup? It looks like something that someone in the 70s thought pups would look like in the future.

Also the saddles look like :O


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Not next purchase, but next arrival...



Mayones?

And i love saddles like that. They lock action and intonation in place. You should be able to set the saddles correctly once, and never adjust them again


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

narad said:


> Not next purchase, but next arrival...


Is it an Oni? I've always found them to look so sleek.


----------



## narad

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Is it an Oni? I've always found them to look so sleek.


----------



## protest

narad said:


> Not next purchase, but next arrival...


The button or the knob?


----------



## Bearitone

protest said:


> The button or the knob?


----------



## narad

protest said:


> The button or the knob?



Went all out and got the button, knob, and 5/8ths the bobbin.


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Went all out and got the button, knob, and 5/8ths the bobbin.


Aaahhh so it’s an 8 string


----------



## efiltsohg

just ordered a Chicago Stompworks Mr. Vermin (Rat clone pedal)


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> Not next purchase, but next arrival...


HOW MANY STRINGS!>??!

sorry I'll try to remain calm


OK I CANT REMAIN CALM HOW MANY JHOW MANY


----------



## Bearitone

prlgmnr said:


> HOW MANY STRINGS!>??!
> 
> sorry I'll try to remain calm
> 
> 
> OK I CANT REMAIN CALM HOW MANY JHOW MANY



8. It was answered above lol


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> HOW MANY STRINGS!>??!
> 
> sorry I'll try to remain calm
> 
> 
> OK I CANT REMAIN CALM HOW MANY JHOW MANY



 It's an 8


----------



## prlgmnr

That's better, I'm calm now.


----------



## narad

Just waiting forever for it to ship. I don't know exactly how long I waited on this, but I expect it's between 5-7 years.


----------



## budda

Bass strings so I can install my babicz bridge.

But first I need to record how the bass sounds now so I can compare.


----------



## r33per

r33per said:


> Probably an EHX Pitch-Fork and Wampler Ego (mini?) will be next...


Got them both (thanks, Reverb!) and I'm delighted, especially with the Ego Mini. Used it today at rehearsal and it sounded awesome.


----------



## pearl_07

SlamLiguez said:


> An interesting turn of events. Got one of these coming in a few weeks. Haven't really seen anyone else on here with lone wolf stuff, kind of a sleeper if you ask me


I put a Left Hand Wrath on my board last week, and I'm extremely happy with what Joe produced. Matt Pike really likes Lone Wolf's stuff too, so he's doing something right. I'd like to know what your think of that pedal when you get it!


----------



## mnemonic

New pots for my Mayones, apparently. 

I replaced the push/pull volume pot with a new one since the original was all loose and wonky, and now this one is starting to cut out already. Why are push/pulls so unreliable? I’ve got like an 80% failure rate across all my guitars. Yet normal pots and normal switches are usually fine.


----------



## BigViolin

narad said:


> Just waiting forever for it to ship. I don't know exactly how long I waited on this, but I expect it's between 5-7 years.



Really? I've considered ONI many times over the years but never got to contacting him. I guess I can forget that.


----------



## Darchetype

Hey all! First timer here.

Im looking to get into the amp modelling world. The Headrush Gigboard is looking pretty sweet. So is the GE300. Anyone have any experience using these live for using high gain amp models plugged into PA? Thanks!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Gonna get meself a custom RAT Clone with some added bonuses, as well as a custom graphic by a friend of mine. Shit'll be tite.


----------



## narad

BigViolin said:


> Really? I've considered ONI many times over the years but never got to contacting him. I guess I can forget that.



There's some extenuating circumstances I'll document in the NGD.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

mnemonic said:


> New pots for my Mayones, apparently.
> 
> I replaced the push/pull volume pot with a new one since the original was all loose and wonky, and now this one is starting to cut out already. Why are push/pulls so unreliable? I’ve got like an 80% failure rate across all my guitars. Yet normal pots and normal switches are usually fine.



Have you ever tried a push-push knob? I've used a few in different setups and I've never had issues with them giving out. I get them through Warmoth, pretty sure they're CTS brand.


----------



## mnemonic

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Have you ever tried a push-push knob? I've used a few in different setups and I've never had issues with them giving out. I get them through Warmoth, pretty sure they're CTS brand.



I haven’t, though looking at CTS’s push/pulls, they do look like they may be more robust, maybe I’ll give them a try.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> I haven’t, though looking at CTS’s push/pulls, they do look like they may be more robust, maybe I’ll give them a try.


I've never had an issue with CTS or Bourns pots failing outright. Cheaper chinese pots are a different story though lol


----------



## mnemonic

mnemonic said:


> New pots for my Mayones, apparently.
> 
> I replaced the push/pull volume pot with a new one since the original was all loose and wonky, and now this one is starting to cut out already. Why are push/pulls so unreliable? I’ve got like an 80% failure rate across all my guitars. Yet normal pots and normal switches are usually fine.



Welp, this pot was pissing me off, and I had a spare 500k linear CTS lying around, so I pulled out the volume and tone (wasn’t connected anyways) and put in the CTS for volume, and a mini DPDT where the tone was, for the coil split. The CTS is a great pot, real solid feeling, good tension.

I may try a CTS push/pull on a guitar I’m building (when I get around to it...) though all I’m seeing is audio taper, and since I’m left handed I need reverse audio taper, or linear.

Side note, I really like the coil split Bareknuckle Aftermath bridge. Real twangy, sounds great with the tweed models in my axe FX. 

Less impressed with the neck pickup, though split it does sound great with a bright clean tone. I do like really bright, plucky cleans though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AMT F-1. Gonna compare it to the Joyo American Sound and Two Notes Le Clean I have. I'm curious to see which works better with distortion and overdrive pedals.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> There's some extenuating circumstances I'll document in the NGD.



There are four Oni guitars at a store that I will visit on Saturday in Osaka. My travelling needs to buy backpacks from Anello and this store is on the way to cheesecake from Anello.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, my plans for a lighter setup kinda fell through, but I was able to get a KSR Ceres. Joss (Guitar Bros) had a demo that convinced me (even if he did fuck up the demo and didn't realize switches weren't working because he mixed up the LED colors and adjusted the wrong channels), so I got one. Also have an AMT F1. So yeah, a 4 channel preamp sounds like fun.


----------



## Vyn

Just gonna leave this one here. Full NGD tomorrow, #2 acquired:


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> There are four Oni guitars at a store that I will visit on Saturday in Osaka. My travelling needs to buy backpacks from Anello and this store is on the way to cheesecake from Anello.



Let me know how it goes. Mine should land next week. The ones for sale here seem mostly pretty weird though.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Let me know how it goes. Mine should land next week. The ones for sale here seem mostly pretty weird though.



Of the four, two are Essi models but one is left handed. The other two are pretty odd.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chrome EMG 81/60 set on order for my RR3


----------



## stevexc

Wellp just put in an order for my pedal parts. $250 worth of parts. Let's hope this thing works out haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

stevexc said:


> Wellp just put in an order for my pedal parts. $250 worth of parts. Let's hope this thing works out haha


The hell are you building? A 6 channel preamp pedal?


----------



## Descent

Probably some kind of a little digital stompbox that does modeling of reverbs, delays, etc. Kinda getting tired of tap dancing even though it sounds good. Boss MS-3 or ES series looks good. 

Texas just started charging tax over internet purchases so it will take a while as I am smarting from that.


----------



## stevexc

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The hell are you building? A 6 channel preamp pedal?


Nothing that elaborate, haha. Fuzz/boost/octave with a clean boost and a couple other features. Got killed by shipping and conversion to CAD. Smallbear alone shot up from $95 to almost $135, and I had to order from three different sites (pcbs, most electronic components, and more pedal-specific components). I also ordered like half a dozen different ICs for the fuzz to test things out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

stevexc said:


> Nothing that elaborate, haha. Fuzz/boost/octave with a clean boost and a couple other features. Got killed by shipping and conversion to CAD. Smallbear alone shot up from $95 to almost $135, and I had to order from three different sites (pcbs, most electronic components, and more pedal-specific components). I also ordered like half a dozen different ICs for the fuzz to test things out.


Damn, just a fuzz? Yikes.


----------



## oneblackened

On a whim, I bought some NOS Sylvania 6L6GCs. 

Anyone want a quad of Winged Cs?


----------



## Mourguitars

stevexc said:


> Wellp just put in an order for my pedal parts. $250 worth of parts. Let's hope this thing works out haha




Lol...my Tayda cart is $329 and ill do the 4-6 day shipping . Ordering 12 PCB's from PedalPCB and some odd pots from mammoth...this all add's up but it fun tho !

It will be $500 or a little over when its all said and done , its fun building pedals i must say

Mike


----------



## stevexc

Mourguitars said:


> Lol...my Tayda cart is $329 and ill do the 4-6 day shipping . Ordering 12 PCB's from PedalPCB and some odd pots from mammoth...this all add's up but it fun tho !
> 
> It will be $500 or a little over when its all said and done , its fun building pedals i must say
> 
> Mike



I should mention it's just for one pedal haha


----------



## Mourguitars

stevexc said:


> I should mention it's just for one pedal haha




Say what Stevexc ! lol....

They flagged my order because it was international, first time that's happened but thats ok, glad it happened and got it straighted out...but they double billed me on my Tayda order and Pedalpcb

Banks and PayPal was messing with me today...lol

I want to see what whatcha building for that $$ , hope it 's a dream of tone !

I seen a single military spec diode for $85 on one site when sourcing parts..man !!!

Mike


----------



## youngthrasher9

I have a very pointy body for a project on the way and the neck is coming in another couple of weeks. There will be a thread for the process of putting it together and setting it up, hopefully starting tomorrow after delivery!


----------



## mogar

A local custom cabinet shop near me is closing at the end of October, so I'm gonna go see what kind of hardwood they got left in storage. I'm a cabinet installer and have installed quite a bit of their product, so I know they've done a decent amount of maple and ash cabinet doors. Hopefully, they have some left in storage that they'll part with for a decent price before they close.


----------



## sleewell

peavey 6505 118
mono m80 dual electric or reunion blues double bass gig bag


----------



## stevexc

Mourguitars said:


> Say what Stevexc ! lol....
> 
> They flagged my order because it was international, first time that's happened but thats ok, glad it happened and got it straighted out...but they double billed me on my Tayda order and Pedalpcb
> 
> Banks and PayPal was messing with me today...lol
> 
> I want to see what whatcha building for that $$ , hope it 's a dream of tone !
> 
> I seen a single military spec diode for $85 on one site when sourcing parts..man !!!
> 
> Mike



Well, bear in mind I'm in Canada so on two of the three orders I got dinged with conversion, but Digikey for the electronics was like $65 (had to order two $8 toggle switches from them so that brought it up), Guitarpcb was about $50 for the 6 PCBs I needed (3 effects and 3 utility boards), and Smallbear was the big one, $130 for everything else. I did order some spare ICs and pots for experimentation, but that one really hurt with the $20 USD shipping.


----------



## rokket2005

Been listening to a bunch of Car Bomb and Bent Knee lately, so I got an Earthquaker Data Corrupter. The only pedal I've used since I got my axe is my lightspeed, so I'll have to make some more space on my desk to fit stuff.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> There are four Oni guitars at a store that I will visit on Saturday in Osaka. My travelling needs to buy backpacks from Anello and this store is on the way to cheesecake from Anello.



It's past Saturday!


----------



## Vyn

Bunch of straps, pickups, pickguards, a set of Gotoh locking tuners and an EHX 44 Magnum for a back-up/fly rig. Possibly another Ibanez 7 of some description, likely hardtail for some different tones.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

decided to finally get an avalanche run


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought another EMG 81.  

Gonna go in my warrior. Single pickup as a sort of half assed Schuldiner tribute. Gonna cover up the neck pickup and extra holes with black vinyl.


----------



## Xaios

stevexc said:


> Well, bear in mind I'm in Canada so on two of the three orders I got dinged with conversion, but Digikey for the electronics was like $65 (had to order two $8 toggle switches from them so that brought it up), Guitarpcb was about $50 for the 6 PCBs I needed (3 effects and 3 utility boards), and Smallbear was the big one, $130 for everything else. I did order some spare ICs and pots for experimentation, but that one really hurt with the $20 USD shipping.


I know the struggle. When I was in college, I tried to build an elaborate digital delay pedal for my capstone project in EET. Never finished it, thank God the project report was 75% of the grade, so I still snagged an A- overall for the project course. I still have all the stuff, spent nearly $300 on parts, including one package that got hit by Canada Customs for duty at an amount nearly the entire value of the package. I should really delve into that one again someday.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I may end up getting an EQ. Preferably something with 10-15 bands like the ART 442. Used to have one and got rid of it for some dumb reason. Very useful for dialing in a tone precisely as needed.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Ordered and waiting for me at the end of the month!


----------



## Shask

Xaios said:


> I know the struggle. When I was in college, I tried to build an elaborate digital delay pedal for my capstone project in EET. Never finished it, thank God the project report was 75% of the grade, so I still snagged an A- overall for the project course. I still have all the stuff, spent nearly $300 on parts, including one package that got hit by Canada Customs for duty at an amount nearly the entire value of the package. I should really delve into that one again someday.


Back in 2002 I built a Multi-FX pedal for my Capstone in EET. It was a Motorola DSP programmed in Assembly. I did 4 echo settings, 4 EQ settings, 4 Chorus Settings, and a horrible Buzzsaw distortion, lol. Had a $300 developer board, and another board with switches and LED displays all wire wrapped together, and sandwiched together like a bowl of spaghetti inside a giant metal box. I think $500 altogether? in 2002 dollars. Was cool though, and I had it up until maybe 5 years ago when I finally threw it out. My code was something like 180 pages long, so with the theory report that went along with it (all Calculus based Frequency domain stuff), I think my total report pushed 300 pages. It would be cool if I would have pursued that field. I could be working at Fractal Audio by now, lol.


----------



## Shask

Xaios said:


> I know the struggle. When I was in college, I tried to build an elaborate digital delay pedal for my capstone project in EET. Never finished it, thank God the project report was 75% of the grade, so I still snagged an A- overall for the project course. I still have all the stuff, spent nearly $300 on parts, including one package that got hit by Canada Customs for duty at an amount nearly the entire value of the package. I should really delve into that one again someday.


Which also reminds me, I am thinking about buying this:

https://www.electrosmash.com/pedalshield

Channel that younger-self, and try to have fun programming a pedal in C to create effects. I think it could be fun. C would be much easier than assembly, and there is SO much more information out on the internet than there was back then about how to do this stuff.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Apparently some new speakers, because yet again, within six months, I am getting a weird crackle while turning up my volume on the guitar while a chord rings out or dies off. How I've managed to fucking blow speakers, again, when I play at moderate volume at home is fucking beyond me.

Anyone know of speakers that don't blow in around the time it takes for a pair of Elixirs to die? Really about to just get rid of all of this shit and play acoustic. 

And by the way, it isn't a dirty volume pot, it sounds like a voice coil issue.


----------



## Mourguitars

Pedal parts from Tayda showed up....

I like these matte finish enclosures , going to have to painter tape them so they don't scratch when drilling ...

Mike


----------



## r33per

Bentaycanada said:


> Ordered and waiting for me at the end of the month!
> 
> View attachment 73270


Oh do tell us how it sounds.


----------



## lewis

Just grabbed a Harley Benton 7 string fan fret as a mod platform. Impulse bought the second i realised they now have maple fretboards!!!
Only cost £150 with postage
Looks like this -


----------



## NickS

^Looks pretty sweet from the pic there. I've become obsessed lately with modding cheap guitars and that looks like a perfect place to start!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> Just grabbed a Harley Benton 7 string fan fret as a mod platform. Impulse bought the second i realised they now have maple fretboards!!!
> Only cost £150 with postage
> Looks like this -



I'd bet it's going to choke up towards the neck joint and need some fret work (level, crowning), as well as possibly adjust the first fret string action at the nut. Just a heads up.


----------



## lewis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd bet it's going to choke up towards the neck joint and need some fret work (level, crowning), as well as possibly adjust the first fret string action at the nut. Just a heads up.


Haha yeah man.
Will be like my 10th HB. Ive had 2 other Fan Frets before this.
I usually treat them as kit builds and strip everything and rebuild.


----------



## lewis

NickS said:


> ^Looks pretty sweet from the pic there. I've become obsessed lately with modding cheap guitars and that looks like a perfect place to start!


Absolutely same!!
Something so satisfying about taking a turd and turning it into a modern spec'd beast!.

This will take Matt Heafys snow guitar colour scheme for inspiration 

Full chrome/white hardware.


----------



## spacebard

Ordered this from Amazon.es for 100 euros shipping included.



1000 × 1000


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> Fortin 33 ...for science.


Kinda surprised I like this pedal, a bit pricey.


----------



## protest

We'll see if this sticks around this time. 5th VHt, 4th Pittbull, 2nd 100CL


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> It's past Saturday!




Just got back home today. I'm currently uploading photos. I'll report back later today.


Here is a picture of the two seven strings.


----------



## mnemonic

Left handed Oni, hnnnggg


----------



## Aso

Sully is wrapping up this for me which we are calling Aquaman's trident.

Mahogany body w/Mahogany & walnut neck
African blackwood fretboard
blue/green paint
SD Black Winter
Hannes bridge


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp the warrior 7 is on hold since I randomly bought a black metal viper 7


Gonna do an NGD?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Gonna do an NGD?


when I feel like it


----------



## stevexc

Got everything except the PCBs, which shipped out today! Stoked for this build.


----------



## oniduder

Just got a djerkoff pedal by lone wolf audio

Obviously made for me, douchejerkoff pedal would be more appropriate for me, but I guess djerkoff will be ok for my "needs"

I bought it used hoping it gets me off, wompity wompity womp


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Today a set up of Dimarzio D-Activators for my Ibanez RGT3020. Next year Yamaha HS-7 monitors and probably Line6 Helix Stomp and next guitar on the wishlist is a Charvel San Dimas or the new Dinky with roasted fretboard. No new clothes for the next five years... (sitting comfortably in my 9 year old clothes that I have on mow...)


----------



## rokket2005

I'm going to have to get one of those SE Hollowbodies at some point. I've been camping hollowbodies for a while, but the ones I want at 3k and up hasn't been the easiest sell.


----------



## Lax

stevexc said:


> View attachment 73435
> 
> 
> Got everything except the PCBs, which shipped out today! Stoked for this build.


May I ask you where do you order ?
I'm desperately searching for a dual potentiometer to repair my jamhub bedroom and since the company doesn't exist anymore I'm lost.
Cheers


----------



## stevexc

Lax said:


> May I ask you where do you order ?
> I'm desperately searching for a dual potentiometer to repair my jamhub bedroom and since the company doesn't exist anymore I'm lost.
> Cheers



Smallbear for most of the pedal-specific hardware (pots, jacks, etc.), Digikey for the electric components, and GutiarPCB for the PCBs (at least for this build). I've ordered from Musikding before with great results, they might be better for you, being European.


----------



## sleewell

well i was way off lol. i just bought a Industrialectric RM-1N!!!

fuzz.... love

reverb... love

drone/noise... love


all in one box = TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pickup rings.

EMG-specific pickup rings. For their 7-string passive-sized sets.

$13 for the pair. $13 for shipping. 

$26 for thin pieces of plastic.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pickup rings.
> 
> EMG-specific pickup rings. For their 7-string passive-sized sets.
> 
> $13 for the pair. $13 for shipping.
> 
> $26 for thin pieces of plastic.


You've been bamboozled!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tried my best to find alternwtiv


Spaced Out Ace said:


> You've been bamboozled!


Tried my best to find alternatives but no luck.  EMG 7 string H pickups are wider than standard pickup rings.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pickup rings.
> 
> EMG-specific pickup rings. For their 7-string passive-sized sets.
> 
> $13 for the pair. $13 for shipping.
> 
> $26 for thin pieces of plastic.



I bought a pickup ring from Duncan because my one cracked and their black wasn't the same as the other black I had. I called them and they said $5 bucks, so I was like oh yeah sure. Said nothing about the $12 shipping. You could have sent that shit in an envelope for like 85 cents.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> I bought a pickup ring from Duncan because my one cracked and their black wasn't the same as the other black I had. I called them and they said $5 bucks, so I was like oh yeah sure. Said nothing about the $12 shipping. You could have sent that shit in an envelope for like 85 cents.


 Yeah no shit. Like fuck, I'll save the money and go with a slower service. Don't just make the premium service an option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My weakness for impulse buys...







...Continues.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My weakness for impulse buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Continues.


Is that a Squier Double Fat? My fender is spotty. Sry.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> Is that a Squier Double Fat? My fender is spotty. Sry.


It's not a Squier; it says Fender on the headstock.


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's not a Squier; it says Fender on the headstock.


You can read that blur?


----------



## spudmunkey

Doesnt take much to see that the first letter is an F and not an S.


----------



## mnemonic

I really like that tele. 

Everything that I remember from musuciansfriend magazines from when I was in high school gets a Yes from me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> You can read that blur?


No, but it looks like a Fender "F."


----------



## spudmunkey

It looks like a Chapman ML3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It is a Squier Double Fat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

On top of that If this is a keeper, it would be nice to finally try the EMG MF set.


----------



## Kaura

What I really need is a new computer for recording but when it's time to get a new guitar it's definitely going to be something from the Fender mod shop (unless they finally release a damn seven...)


----------



## Seabeast2000

Nice score @HeHasTheJazzHands , I"m going to order a Double Fat Deluxe at Starbucks and see what happens.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Sundry shit category. 
New battery for my GoPro Hero+ which I really havent' used in 3-4 years since getting as a gift. Battery doesn't hold a charge so ordered a replacement from Amazon. 

Also, possible OG POD upgrade, lol for srs though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On top of that If this is a keeper, it would be nice to finally try the EMG MF set.


Actually I take it back. Just remembered the Jim Root EMGs are being released in the next few months 



The906 said:


> Nice score @HeHasTheJazzHands , I"m going to order a Double Fat Deluxe at Starbucks and see what happens.



Sounds healthy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually I take it back. Just remembered the Jim Root EMGs are being released in the next few months
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds healthy.


There'll be a run on Emtys. "Which slipknot pickup is better for slipknot tones?" All over the forum, all over youtube.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There'll be a run on Emtys. "Which slipknot pickup is better for slipknot tones?" All over the forum, all over youtube.



Don't give the clickbait youtube influencers ideas now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't give the clickbait youtube influencers ideas now.


This idea was the first thing that came to their minds when the Jim Root pickups were hinted at.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a torpedo reload.


----------



## rokket2005

^I've got a Live for sale if you want to go that route.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rokket2005 said:


> ^I've got a Live for sale if you want to go that route.


I have a captor already, I just need the reload since it can handle 200W RMS.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Decided to grab a UA Apollo Twin. I have a Soundcraft console with 24 strips whenever need to track a ton of stuff, 16 of which are running through a pair of Presonus interfaces; but usually I’m doing one vocal, guitar, or bass track at a time. 

I’m most intrigued by the console emulations and the impedance matching. I want to send 2 bus mixes out of my DAW back through this.


----------



## Adieu

The906 said:


> Nice score @HeHasTheJazzHands , I"m going to order a Double Fat Deluxe at Starbucks and see what happens.



2 chubby baristas?


----------



## mnemonic

I’m in modding mode with my strat, recently put a humbucker in it and did some wiring changes and I’m loving it. 

Very tempted to go full 80’s and add a top-mount Floyd. Only two screw holes to mount the bridge... 

Routing for a locking nut may be tricky but I do already have a router, I might as well learn to use it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I ended up having a lot more money saved up than expected. So I decided to impulse buy something... Again. 

And given I saw brosef's thread here, I decided on a TC integrated pre clone... Sooo I found a Pepper's Pedals Dirty Trees because... fuck it, worth a shot.






Wanted something with an onboard EQ vs no controls like most Grind/33 clones.

Also after this and I try out my Tele, gonna be getting a Hipshot bridge and some locking tuners for it.

...Also kinda want a J5 Tele.


----------



## stevexc

Assuming this sale goes through, I'm planning on picking up one of these bad boys:


----------



## rokket2005

I've got semihollow 594s calling my name. Probably going to cave at some point.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I ended up having a lot more money saved up than expected. So I decided to impulse buy something... Again.
> 
> And given I saw brosef's thread here, I decided on a TC integrated pre clone... Sooo I found a Pepper's Pedals Dirty Trees because... fuck it, worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted something with an onboard EQ vs no controls like most Grind/33 clones.
> 
> Also after this and I try out my Tele, gonna be getting a Hipshot bridge and some locking tuners for it.
> 
> ...Also kinda want a J5 Tele.


Ehh... Those EQ controls seem color coded with the "TC" on the switch. I'm not sure they work on the 33 side. At least I wouldn't expect them to, anyways.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ehh... Those EQ controls seem color coded with the "TC" on the switch. I'm not sure they work on the 33 side. At least I wouldn't expect them to, anyways.



Yeah betting that is based on the board from one of the hobbyist sites, and of so the 33 side has fixed resistors for the tone controls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ehh... Those EQ controls seem color coded with the "TC" on the switch. I'm not sure they work on the 33 side. At least I wouldn't expect them to, anyways.



I know. It's wired like a Integrated Preamp on the TC mode (which is... basically a more versatile Grind :lol), and wired to sound like a 33 on 33 mode. He makes it sound like there's some slight circuitry tweaks on 33 mode, but Im sure the differences are extremely subtle.



technomancer said:


> Yeah betting that is based on the board from one of the hobbyist sites, and of so the 33 side has fixed resistors for the tone controls.



Like I said above, I know.  Dude even says the latter is true for the 33 side. I didn't mean I want a literal tweakable Grind. I just didn't want to be stuck with the fixed EQ of a Grind/33. Wanted something closer to a TC Pre without paying the price for a clone, or getting the real thing and having to hunt down a proper power supply.


----------



## rexbinary

After a what I thought to be a successful agreement with myself of buying no more overdrives this happened...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rexbinary said:


> After a what I thought to be a successful agreement with myself of buying no more overdrives this happened...



Shiiit i forgot about that. I need to check out one of those too.


----------



## rexbinary

Picked this up for no good reason. I saw it in a recent Ola Englund video and noticed it has sparkle paint. SOLD!


----------



## NickS

^Pfft, I'd be impressed if that was a Waza edition


----------



## rexbinary

NickS said:


> ^Pfft, I'd be impressed if that was a Waza edition



If they had a Waza version of the Metal Core I would have bought it. The buffer on the Waza pedals is much better than the buffer in the regular Boss stomp boxes. Well, if it still had sparkle paint I would.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tele came in. Its a keeper. Hipshot and 81/60 set ordered.


----------



## Seabeast2000

rexbinary said:


> If they had a Waza version of the Metal Core I would have bought it. The buffer on the Waza pedals is much better than the buffer in the regular Boss stomp boxes. Well, if it still had sparkle paint I would.


Your impression of the ML-2 (yet)?


----------



## teqnick

After a decade of whoring high end gear, I finally put a deposit down for my first custom build with Vandermeij. I'm gonna have to chronicle that on here!


----------



## Spinedriver

After quite some time debating whether to get the Mooer GE200 or Hotone Ampero (the Ampero is $200 CDN more but has diff't amp sims & reverbs than the GE200), I think I've finally narrowed it down to....

The Mooer Preamp Live !! 

With all of the pedals I already have, I'm really just looking for some different 'amp tones' (ie a modeller). The Preamp Live is exactly what I'm after, it's all of the pre-amps from the GE-300 (including the VHT Pitbull AND Randall Satan) and none of the extra stuff I don't really need. I'm probably going to do a little bit more research but I'm pretty sure I'll be ordering one from somewhere before the weekend is over....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spinedriver said:


> After quite some time debating whether to get the Mooer GE200 or Hotone Ampero (the Ampero is $200 CDN more but has diff't amp sims & reverbs than the GE200), I think I've finally narrowed it down to....
> 
> The Mooer Preamp Live !!
> 
> With all of the pedals I already have, I'm really just looking for some different 'amp tones' (ie a modeller). The Preamp Live is exactly what I'm after, it's all of the pre-amps from the GE-300 (including the VHT Pitbull AND Randall Satan) and none of the extra stuff I don't really need. I'm probably going to do a little bit more research but I'm pretty sure I'll be ordering one from somewhere before the weekend is over....


The Preamp Live has a strange name. It's the Radar as well, though I think it is missing the EQ, which I think they should add. It has 11 pre boosts, 3 post boosts, 11 or so power amp emulations, and 30 or so cab sims. Not sure how many mic sims it has off hand, but you get the idea.


----------



## rexbinary

The906 said:


> Your impression of the ML-2 (yet)?



It's not that great into the clean channel on my 5153 50w 2.0, but I like it well enough running into my audio interface to keep it. Same as what Ola said in his video, it needs a mid knob. I had to add mids from somewhere else like from the amp or a plugin. I sound negative but it's pretty cool really. It sounds good once you add some mids.

I've always used an amp for distortion. So, distortion pedals never sound completely right to me. (Note: I haven't ever tried any real high end distortion pedals.) This is the first one I plan to keep, at least for now. Here's Ola's vid if you haven't seen it:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not sure where to really put this as I am not planning on buying an HM-2 (I'm actually currently selling off all/most of my drive pedals), but this sounds great as a preamp.


----------



## Spinedriver

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Preamp Live has a strange name. It's the Radar as well, though I think it is missing the EQ, which I think they should add. It has 11 pre boosts, 3 post boosts, 11 or so power amp emulations, and 30 or so cab sims. Not sure how many mic sims it has off hand, but you get the idea.



From what I've read/seen so far, it actually has roughly 100 diff't pre amps (clean & od) to pick from but there's only 12 memory slots to save them to.
In Fluff's demo, the 'power amp' section just has a "bias" setting whereas with the Radar, the section has 'input & output' levels as well as a 'presence' parameter. As you said, the Radar also has a pretty decent eq section but since I already have one, I'm not all that worried about the cab section per se. I can always just bypass it & use the Radar instead if it doesn't sound as good. 

I'm just really interested in the selection of amps that it has. Other than an Axe/Kemper/Helix, I don't know of any other modeller (hardware based not vst) that has sims of a VHT Pitbull, Peavey JSX, Mesa MK V, etc.. If they are as good as the pedals that everyone seems to love, it seems like it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spinedriver said:


> From what I've read/seen so far, it actually has roughly 100 diff't pre amps (clean & od) to pick from but there's only 12 memory slots to save them to.
> In Fluff's demo, the 'power amp' section just has a "bias" setting whereas with the Radar, the section has 'input & output' levels as well as a 'presence' parameter. As you said, the Radar also has a pretty decent eq section but since I already have one, I'm not all that worried about the cab section per se. I can always just bypass it & use the Radar instead if it doesn't sound as good.
> 
> I'm just really interested in the selection of amps that it has. Other than an Axe/Kemper/Helix, I don't know of any other modeller (hardware based not vst) that has sims of a VHT Pitbull, Peavey JSX, Mesa MK V, etc.. If they are as good as the pedals that everyone seems to love, it seems like it's a pretty good deal.


Has JP Sig sims as well and Mark 3 too. Also has 5150, 6505+ and 5150 III sims.

The Tube DR sounds great in front of a JP clean channel with a Cali 6L6 power amp and one of the Cali speaker cabs in Brett Kingman's demo of the GE300.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Has JP Sig sims as well and Mark 3 too. Also has 5150, 6505+ and 5150 III sims.
> 
> The Tube DR sounds great in front of a JP clean channel with a Cali 6L6 power amp and one of the Cali speaker cabs in Brett Kingman's demo of the GE300.



I'm not sure if it's the same with the Preamp Live, but I know with the mini pre pedals, the Mk3 doesn't emulate the real MK3's tone stack. It acts like a standard EQ, instead of the fuckiness of the Mark-series 3-band EQ.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shiiit i forgot about that. I need to check out one of those too.



Definitely a unique OD. I had one and it actually gets less compressed the more you turn that big knob. I liked the internal trim pots too


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same with the Preamp Live, but I know with the mini pre pedals, the Mk3 doesn't emulate the real MK3's tone stack. It acts like a standard EQ, instead of the fuckiness of the Mark-series 3-band EQ.



After reading the manual, unlike other modelers that can have additional parameters like presence or resonance knob(s), all of the amps on the PL have the same control set just like the pedal versions.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not sure where to really put this as I am not planning on buying an HM-2 (I'm actually currently selling off all/most of my drive pedals), but this sounds great as a preamp.



I actually did this (minus the boost in front) for a couple riffs in a new song. They’re low in the mix just to thicken things up at a few spots. HM2 straight in, and used WOS for power amp and cab sim. It’s one of the best ways to use the pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> I actually did this (minus the boost in front) for a couple riffs in a new song. They’re low in the mix just to thicken things up at a few spots. HM2 straight in, and used WOS for power amp and cab sim. It’s one of the best ways to use the pedal.


Same with the MT-2. Boss distortion pedals are weird.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Same with the MT-2. Boss distortion pedals are weird.


Yeah totally. They have a ton of range (to the point of unusable) and work great as standalone preamps


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah totally. They have a ton of range (to the point of unusable) and work great as standalone preamps


I still have a Metal Zone. I'm gonna try it into my Torpedo CAB M sometime soon.


----------



## rexbinary

Bearitone said:


> Definitely a unique OD. I had one and it actually gets less compressed the more you turn that big knob. I liked the internal trim pots too



I've been running an 805 on my 5153 50w blue channel with the Keith Merrow settings from the manual. I have been totally happy with the results. So much so I couldn't image anything challenging it. When using the 805 on the red channel to tighten up down tuned 7 string guitars I found it serviceable but not great. It still left some flub in there. So I decided to try the Nano Attack on the red channel.

The Nano absolutely did the trick. Down tuned 7 string on the red sounds tight as hell on position 4 or 5. I kinda figured it would since it was made specifically for my use case. I set both trim pots to noon and haven't felt the need to tweak them further.

The shocker was when I tried it on the blue channel in place of my 805. Dialed to 2 it's perfect for the stuff I play on the blue channel. (think '80s Dad metal with some '90s) It's a very close comparison between the 805 and the Nano on the blue channel, but I think the Nano just edges it out. I'm still deciding if the Nano will kick the 805 completely off my board or not. I can easily just keep both so we'll see.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

I've amassed quite a few guitars/projects/amps/cabs/etc over the years, but there is absolutely one guitar in my possession that I want 2 more of.

Ill try to get a better picture of the full guitar and edit the post when I do, but it is by far my favorite. The toggle has since been upgraded to a volume push/pull potentiometer for coil splitting.

Specs:

* One off custom RG body (much thinner than a standard RG body) and was constructed by a singular party with a knack for it (he resided in Florida if memory serves)
* Routed for one humbucker and one volume (push pull for coil splitting)
* Original Ibanez edge tremelo
* Original Ibanez Wizard neck (the serial # on mine is from 1989)
* Seymour Duncan JB

I've been trying to source a builder to construct the body for years with no luck. If anyone knows a source who you be willing, I'd be more than happy to take measurements/dimensions and have 2 made for me.

Sourcing an OG wizard neck in great condition for a good price has been difficult, and the OG edge trems aren't getting any cheaper, but they are available on the secondary market.

If as anyone has a line on a person/company who would be willing to construct this body, I would be extremely grateful. Its hands down the best playing guitar I've ever owned and having 2 more would honestly make my entire decade.

If it jogs anyone's memory, I recieved this guitar in a trade from a gentleman on the original KramerForum, and have been unsuccessful in contacting him since the board has moved/been gutted from a lot of original members.

I'm sorry for the potato images. They are from years ago and i havent taken any recent ones.

So yeah, even though I'm eyeing a PPC412 at the moment, having 2 replicas of this one off is my top priority. If anyone has a line on an OG wizard neck, SH4/JB, and OG edge, feel free to drop me a line as well. If this is getting too much like an ISO post, please let me know and I'll move it.


----------



## gunch

Nano attack is a good pedal actually


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Nano attack is a good pedal actually


GUess I need to make that my next purchase.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'll probably sell off some pickups to fund a couple of different combinations. Been curious about trying a Ragnarok bridge in my DC7X, Nazgul/Sentient for my Schecter, and maybe an Illuminator neck for my 7621. Gonna buy a few different magnets from Mojotone to swap around in various guitars too


----------



## rokket2005

Decided not to wait for the SE hollowbodies, got this incoming instead.


----------



## Jake

It's *finally* fucking happening







Very excited to compare to the Skervesen Raptor I have being built to pretty much identical specs that I should be getting around the holidays


----------



## technomancer

Please tell me you ordered one from Feline and aren't overpaying for the used one that is listed for more than the new price on Facebook.



Jake said:


> It's *finally* fucking happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited to compare to the Skervesen Raptor I have being built to pretty much identical specs that I should be getting around the holidays


----------



## Jake

technomancer said:


> Please tell me you ordered one from Feline and aren't overpaying for the used one that is listed for more than the new price on Facebook.


I am trading for one, haven't seen the FB one, but it's probably the same one. It's a fair deal though


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jake said:


> It's *finally* fucking happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited to compare to the Skervesen Raptor I have being built to pretty much identical specs that I should be getting around the holidays


can't really comment on the blackmachine hype, but the blackbird pickups are excellent. Oil City makes some great pickups


----------



## Jake

KnightBrolaire said:


> can't really comment on the blackmachine hype, but the blackbird pickups are excellent. Oil City makes some great pickups


I'm pretty excited to try them as well. My Skerv-machine once finished will have BKPs but I've heard nothing but good things about the blackbirds as well so I think they'll probably stay


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jake said:


> I'm pretty excited to try them as well. My Skerv-machine once finished will have BKPs but I've heard nothing but good things about the blackbirds as well so I think they'll probably stay


They're pretty neat pickups, the bridge has a really unique voice. Kind of like an m6 mixed with a single coil/p90 esque spank/sparkle.


----------



## technomancer

Jake said:


> I am trading for one, haven't seen the FB one, but it's probably the same one. It's a fair deal though



Yeah sounds like the same guitar... had it listed for $4k value and they're $3500 new IIRC. As long as you're cool with the deal it's all good


----------



## rokket2005

I bought this wacky thing a few weeks ago and just got it cause I didn't think to look that the seller was in Puerto Rico. I don't yet feel compelled to use it on everything, but that's probably a good thing.


----------



## R34CH

Guess it's time to get a proper board underneath all of these blink-y lights...the IKEA shelf just isn't cutting it anymore...




While I'm on it, I'll take any and all board recommendations. I'm currently leaning towards Temple Audio but that's probably just because I'm basic and they seem trendy and inherently cheaper (I'm sure all of the "quick release" stuff and modules add up quick making them not so cheap though).

Playing through this thing is FUN.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

It's a bit interesting to me how people generally liked the Precision Drive from Horizon Devices, but hate the Apex preamp. It's apparently dark, and if memory serves from demos, kinda flubby or somewhat loose in the low end.


----------



## Seabeast2000

R34CH said:


> Guess it's time to get a proper board underneath all of these blink-y lights...the IKEA shelf just isn't cutting it anymore...
> 
> View attachment 73826
> 
> 
> While I'm on it, I'll take any and all board recommendations. I'm currently leaning towards Temple Audio but that's probably just because I'm basic and they seem trendy and inherently cheaper (I'm sure all of the "quick release" stuff and modules add up quick making them not so cheap though).
> 
> Playing through this thing is FUN.




Hey I have a question for you. Where do you put that Loop Station? In the Loop or out front?

EDIT: Yes, I guess you'd want that last in the loop chain so you are getting all of the effects in the chain recorded?


----------



## R34CH

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's a bit interesting to me how people generally liked the Precision Drive from Horizon Devices, but hate the Apex preamp.



No experience with (or need) for the Apex so no opinion there, but the general feedback I've heard is the same as what you've said. Love the Precision Drive as it really delivers the goods into my 6505. The Mark V25 responds really weird to it but personally I think that should be run unboosted anyway.



The906 said:


> Hey I have a question for you. Where do you put that Loop Station? In the Loop or out front?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I guess you'd want that last in the loop chain so you are getting all of the effects in the chain recorded?



Yep, I run that at the very end of the effects loop so I can turn effects on/off without impacting the looped track.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I would place the looper at the end, even though I do not use loopers. The reason is that if you place it at the beginning of your signal chain, you're looping just the tone of the guitar (ie, clean), so anything you turn on or off after the looper will affect the tone. Good for dialing in tones, but bad for layering clean guitars, rhythm guitars, and lead guitars with different tones on top of each other.


----------



## rexbinary

I couldn't decide if I wanted a compressor for clean stuff or not, and also which one it would be? After much deliberation I decided to make the smallest investment in this I could to test it out. $25.91 shipped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

J5 Tele or a King V


----------



## Ericjutsu

I'm gassing for a Yamaha THCII. Seems like the ultimate convenient practice amp I'm looking for when I want to jam in my living room or wherever else.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The MI megalith beta will be mine soon.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> The MI megalith beta will be mine soon.


also grabbed a torpedo reload and an ormsby hot rock to replace the blizzard in my metal x.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Apparently the Axe-Fx III's front bars stick out more than the tolerance for the lid on my Gator case. I needed to downsize from an 8U case to a 4U anyway so looks like I'll be buying another type of case soon. Also need to grab an actual case for the FC-12 controller instead of using the case of one of my headless guitars.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> The MI megalith beta will be mine soon.


I’ve wanted to try one forever. I’m sure I already have an amp or 5 that covers similar ground, but they look great and sound awesome in videos I’ve watched.


----------



## prlgmnr

I tried a Silver Sky and now I think I might buy a Silver Sky but it looks wrong and everything about it is sort of wrong but it sounded great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> I’ve wanted to try one forever. I’m sure I already have an amp or 5 that covers similar ground, but they look great and sound awesome in videos I’ve watched.


the aud is in the toilet so now is the time to strike lol. From what I've seen/heard they can cover a looooot of tonal ground


----------



## rokket2005

So this 594 is fucking incredible. There must be crack seeping from the strings into my fingertips, cause I just got it and I already want another one.


----------



## Backsnack

I REALLY REALLY want to grab an Amp1 Iridium Edition. Then I have to decide what effects I'll want to pair it with: either a handful of Alexander pedals, HX Stomp, or HX Effects? 

Decisions, decisions ... we're spoiled for choices these days.


----------



## Bearitone

After debating back and forth I’m grabbing an a Ibanez RGIB6.

I’m also scooping up an Eminence Governor, OD808x (never should have sold it), and a Mesa Grid Slammer


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> I’m also scooping up an Eminence Governor


Pair it with a Manowar.


----------



## spudmunkey

Thinking maybe Mandolin. F style, electric, and cheap.


----------



## Genome

Got my eye on a used Mesa 2:90 on eBay.

Has anyone here used one with an Axe-FX to good result? I'm using a Matrix GT1000FX at the moment, but I'm missing that Simulclass roar...


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pair it with a Manowar.



I already got a swamp thang but, tell me why you like the manowar


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> I already got a swamp thang but, tell me why you like the manowar


It's T75 ish and V30 is a classic combo with it.


----------



## narad

Came home to a giant schmidt in my living room:


----------



## sirbuh

TC Tube Pilot


----------



## Metropolis

I have never been so excited from such boring thing like a tuner, like come on it's just a tuner... but I wanted to build my first pedalboard with Atomic Amplifire 3, so I got these coming from Thomann.


----------



## protest

Pittbull crapped out on me last night, so it's gotta go back to GC. 

Definitely my favorite amp for percussive metal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Orange amps are like the prime example of amps that sound shit on their own, but absolutely crush in a mix.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

protest said:


> Pittbull crapped out on me last night, so it's gotta go back to GC.
> 
> Definitely my favorite amp for percussive metal.


Have you tried replacing tubes?


----------



## rokket2005

Picked up a Gary Willis fretless that should be here Monday. Super excited to sound terrible at playing bass.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Orange amps are like the prime example of amps that sound shit on their own, but absolutely crush in a mix.


 Have you ever played a Dual Dark though?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Th


Bearitone said:


> Have you ever played a Dual Dark though?


Thanks for showing me I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## protest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Have you tried replacing tubes?



Not yet, I'll go through some preamp tubes, but if that doesn't fix it I'd rather take it back than drop money on power tubes and biasing to find out it's not a tube issue.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

protest said:


> Not yet, I'll go through some preamp tubes, but if that doesn't fix it I'd rather take it back than drop money on power tubes and biasing to find out it's not a tube issue.


I'd venture it's likely power amp related, so changing preamp tubes might not solve anything. Check power amp tubes and if it has a rectifier tube, that as well. Also check fuses. If a fuse blew, it is likely because a power tube went and the fuse blew to save the rest of the amp.


----------



## protest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd venture it's likely power amp related, so changing preamp tubes might not solve anything. Check power amp tubes and if it has a rectifier tube, that as well. Also check fuses. If a fuse blew, it is likely because a power tube went and the fuse blew to save the rest of the amp.



It was the FX loop preamp tube. Didn't have much time to play it tonight, but I swapped it out and got the volume levels back to normal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Glad that got worked out. Hope it sounds as good as before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> It was the FX loop preamp tube. Didn't have much time to play it tonight, but I swapped it out and got the volume levels back to normal.



Same thing happened to the Single Recto I owned. I thought I burned mine out when I realized I didn't plug it into my load box. Turns out I just burned the fuse and tube. Scared the shit outta me.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same thing happened to the Single Recto I owned. I thought I burned mine out when I realized I didn't plug it into my load box. Turns out I just burned the fuse and tube. Scared the shit outta me.



Yea, I swore it was an amp issue, but I know the last preamp tube has something to do with the power amp on the VHT (all?) amps so I just tried it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

protest said:


> Yea, I swore it was an amp issue, but I know the last preamp tube has something to do with the power amp on the VHT (all?) amps so I just tried it.


I believe it is the phase inverter or something to that effect for the power amp if memory serves.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I believe it is the phase inverter or something to that effect for the power amp if memory serves.



When my Recto did that, it was the phase inverter. The last slot usually is that.


----------



## cwhitey2

I want a backup amp for my sig:x and was thinking something along the lines of a jcm 2000, 3120, 6505.

Basically something relatively cheap/easy to find. Nothing boutique. 

Anything else I should consider looking at? We play death/grind.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cwhitey2 said:


> I want a backup amp for my sig:x and was thinking something along the lines of a jcm 2000, 3120, 6505.
> 
> Basically something relatively cheap/easy to find. Nothing boutique.
> 
> Anything else I should consider looking at? We play death/grind.



Randall V2?


----------



## cwhitey2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Randall V2?


Would love one, but they are kinda hard to find.


----------



## Mathemagician

Picked up a Kemper so I’m reading the manual to find the grilled cheese button but otherwise I am stoked.


----------



## Triple-J

Been listening to a lot of Anna Calvi & Chris Stapleton recently and really digging single coil tones so I was lusting for the LTD TE they did a few years ago in metallic red w/ maple neck but after a month of looking I can't find one but I did find a N.O.S. of the Ibanez Talman in glitter red finish on ebay so I talked them down on price and it's on it's way.


----------



## budda

Currently liquidating gear. Plan is Axe III -> power stage 700 -> MC6 -> house -> 410 bass cab -> electronic kit.

Ideally want the axe and PS before spring, but also want to pay off credit card and have savings in there too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Currently liquidating gear. Plan is Axe III -> power stage 700 -> MC6 -> house -> 410 bass cab -> electronic kit.
> 
> Ideally want the axe and PS before spring, but also want to pay off credit card and have savings in there too.


I'd go after debts smallest to largest, pay off the credit cards, and start putting money away so the Axe FX III, Power Stage 700, etc. don't put you back where you were.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd go after debts smallest to largest, pay off the credit cards, and start putting money away so the Axe FX III, Power Stage 700, etc. don't put you back where you were.



Well the good news is that the credit debt isn't very large. Gear subsidizing pretty much pays for the III and a bit of the PS as well.

Also working on increasing income which *should* help in all areas.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Well the good news is that the credit debt isn't very large. Gear subsidizing pretty much pays for the III and a bit of the PS as well.
> 
> Also working on increasing income which *should* help in all areas.


Good job, man. Just don't think it'd be a good idea (or too fun, really) to pay off debt and then get yourself right back in debt of any amount soon after.


----------



## MoonJelly

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Good job, man. Just don't think it'd be a good idea (or too fun, really) to pay off debt and then get yourself right back in debt of any amount soon after.


So much this. I'm closer than ever to paying off my student loans and car... Yeah I've got a short list of gear I want, but I refuse to go back into debt bc it's fucking miserable.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Good job, man. Just don't think it'd be a good idea (or too fun, really) to pay off debt and then get yourself right back in debt of any amount soon after.



Yeah - I'm not going into debt over music gear. Vehicles will probably always be a cost I'm holding unless something goes insanely good . The III will be easy enough to obtain, the rest will probably be a slower burn. Good news is the III is the important bit.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

I've been drooling over this Jericho Nomad Supernova ever since getting an e-mail about it last week. I'm a sucker for Explorer style guitars and I have a couple friends with Jericho guitars that I've gotten to try out and been pretty impressed. I think it's a pretty reasonable price given what it is, but still trying to figure out if I can justify this purchase or not especially so close to the holidays *sigh* I want to get it in 27" scale. https://jerichoguitars.com/product/nomad-supernova/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SubsonicDoom99 said:


> I've been drooling over this Jericho Nomad Supernova ever since getting an e-mail about it last week. I'm a sucker for Explorer style guitars and I have a couple friends with Jericho guitars that I've gotten to try out and been pretty impressed. I think it's a pretty reasonable price given what it is, but still trying to figure out if I can justify this purchase or not especially so close to the holidays *sigh* I want to get it in 27" scale. https://jerichoguitars.com/product/nomad-supernova/



The only thing I hate about it is the Chinese Bootleg Ripoff look of the headstock. Otherwise everything else about it is perfect.


----------



## AltecGreen

Added one last pedal to the pedal board. I'm done with the guitar pedal board for a while. The new Ovaltone makes for an interesting comaparison to the Ceres.


----------



## Splenetic

Triple-J said:


> something something.....Ibanez Talman



Talmans are so nice. I didn't like them before, but then something just clicked and now I want one pretty badly.


----------



## Bearitone

AltecGreen said:


> Added one last pedal to the pedal board. I'm done with the guitar pedal board for a while. The new Ovaltone makes for an interesting comaparison to the Ceres.


Clips?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AltecGreen said:


> Added one last pedal to the pedal board. I'm done with the guitar pedal board for a while. The new Ovaltone makes for an interesting comaparison to the Ceres.


What is the oval tone? Is it a preamp or a distortion pedal?


----------



## AltecGreen

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is the oval tone? Is it a preamp or a distortion pedal?



It can probably be used as either. Right now I'm using as a distortion pedal whereas I have the Ceres as a preamp in the FX loop. It is similar to the Ceres minus the clean channel. It has two identical channels. The settings for each channel are separate with a global bright switch that is at the back of the unit. It covers quite a bit of ground and as versatile as the Ceres. Very different presentation than the Ceres. I just received it yesterday so I'm still playing with the sound. I definitely prefer the lower gain settings of the Ovaltone to the Ceres. On the high gain setting, they sound very different and I see different uses for each.

The Ovaltone is however much more expensive than the Ceres and much harder to get. This is from the second lot and they sold out within seven days. So I wouldn't recommend this for most people. 



Bearitone said:


> Clips?



I just got it so I don't have any clips. But here are some on YT.


Iron Bunny at NAMM


More from NAMM


Lower Gain stuff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Because impulse buys still arre my weakness.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just put one of these beasts aside at my local store! Always wanted to try one!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Since the "post your GAS" thread seems to only/mostly be for guitars, I really want a Mark III. Not going to actually buy one because I need to save up money to move across country next year, but still want one.

Damn you, John Sykes!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Since the "post your GAS" thread seems to only/mostly be for guitars, I really want a Mark III. Not going to actually buy one because I need to save up money to move across country next year, but still want one.
> 
> Damn you, John Sykes!


Do it.

Blue stripe non-simulclass or green stripe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do it.
> 
> Blue stripe non-simulclass or green stripe.


Nope. Gotta save.


----------



## USMarine75

AltecGreen said:


> Added one last pedal to the pedal board. I'm done with the guitar pedal board for a while. The new Ovaltone makes for an interesting comaparison to the Ceres.



As a pedalwhore I appreciate discovering a new company. I've been big on Japanese pedal makers like Leqtique (L'), 320Designs, etc... Thanks!


----------



## lewis

Aside from more hardware bits for guitar projects which probably doesnt count - its going to be the Bluguitar Amp1 Iridium when my Ax8 sells


----------



## USMarine75

I've been interested in getting a vibe. They come in all different shapes and sizes. Thoughts and experiences?


----------



## AltecGreen

Bearitone said:


> Clips?





USMarine75 said:


> As a pedalwhore I appreciate discovering a new company. I've been big on Japanese pedal makers like Leqtique (L'), 320Designs, etc... Thanks!




Here's the entire pedalboard. There are few other Japanese pedals on it. Limetone Audio, Blackberry Jam, KarDian, Free the Tone, Verocity.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I've been interested in getting a vibe. They come in all different shapes and sizes. Thoughts and experiences?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AltecGreen said:


> Here's the entire pedalboard. There are few other Japanese pedals on it. Limetone Audio, Blackberry Jam, KarDian, Free the Tone, Verocity.


The KSR Ceres is the finest pedal on the board if I do say so myself. (The Revv is also quite cool from what I have heard in videos.)

Amazing to me that while the KSR on the gain channels does have some amp like noise at idle, it is still quieter than an AMT F1, which is basically a JFET loaded clean Fender style preamp.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just got one of these this morning for only $60 CDN, it’s VERY impressive!


----------



## Masoo2

AltecGreen said:


> Here's the entire pedalboard. There are few other Japanese pedals on it. Limetone Audio, Blackberry Jam, KarDian, Free the Tone, Verocity.


What's the bird one on the top row?


----------



## AltecGreen

Masoo2 said:


> What's the bird one on the top row?


That's a Limetone Audio Irodori. It's boost pedal and one of my essential pedals along with the two Verocity High Gain Expanders.


----------



## rokket2005

Incoming bucket list guitar. I should probably sell a bunch of stuff now.


----------



## USMarine75

AltecGreen said:


> Here's the entire pedalboard. There are few other Japanese pedals on it. Limetone Audio, Blackberry Jam, KarDian, Free the Tone, Verocity.



Killer board. 10/10. 

I just added a bunch of pedals to my watch list on Reverb.


----------



## AltecGreen

USMarine75 said:


> Killer board. 10/10.
> 
> I just added a bunch of pedals to my watch list on Reverb.



I'm always happy to help someone else spend their money.


----------



## USMarine75

AltecGreen said:


> I'm always happy to help someone else spend their money.



lol

http://ovaltone.net/category/products/driver/

I seriously needs demos of all of these stat.


----------



## Bearitone

Bentaycanada said:


> Just got one of these this morning for only $60 CDN, it’s VERY impressive!
> 
> View attachment 74332


Have you tried it straight into a poweramp? If so how did it do?


----------



## Bentaycanada

Bearitone said:


> Have you tried it straight into a poweramp? If so how did it do?



Nope, running it into the front of my Fender HRD amp.


----------



## StevenC

Anybody know anything about multicore/snake cables? I need to buy a pair of 25 pin to at least 4 jack cables in the next week and a half.


----------



## rexbinary

My Boss MD-200 that I pre-ordered back in September finally shipped today. If I like it half as much as my DD-200 I'm going to be really happy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still waiting for that Superhawk to ship. 

Thinking about going full Cantrell and getting the MCP Afwayhu or whatever its called.


----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Afwayhu



bless you


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still waiting for that Superhawk to ship.
> 
> Thinking about going full Cantrell and getting the MCP Afwayhu or whatever its called.


afwayu is the titties dude.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> afwayu is the titties dude.



Since I'm getting a Jerry Cantrel fiddle it made sense.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Either one of these soon enough. I play doom and sludgy stuff and use a lot of pedals (including fuzzes and distortions). Which one should I do?


----------



## sezna

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Either one of these soon enough. I play doom and sludgy stuff and use a lot of pedals (including fuzzes and distortions). Which one should I do?


personally i vote rockerverb...


----------



## Bearitone

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Either one of these soon enough. I play doom and sludgy stuff and use a lot of pedals (including fuzzes and distortions). Which one should I do?



Thunder


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd say the OR personally.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

sezna said:


> personally i vote rockerverb...





Bearitone said:


> Thunder





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd say the OR personally.



Could y'all expand on your choices?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Could y'all expand on your choices?



I think the OR series has it's roots in the Orange amps of yore, just with more gain on tap. Seems like it'd be perfect for the sound you're going after


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Could y'all expand on your choices?



Guess you have to get all three


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Guess you have to get all three


If only the funds allowed it


----------



## Mathemagician

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Either one of these soon enough. I play doom and sludgy stuff and use a lot of pedals (including fuzzes and distortions). Which one should I do?


----------



## narad

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Could y'all expand on your choices?



I'm a bit out of my element since I've only played two Orange amps and they weren't any of these. But I have a Matamp, so I probably know roughly what you're going for. And the closest to that is probably the Thunderverb (maybe the OR). The Rockerverb is something I've wanted for a long time but not for those sounds. It's more compressed and saturated, and can cop more classic Marshall sounds.

Though, devil's advocate: if you like Boris, while they often use OR120s/Thunderverbs, recently they've toured with Rockerverbs. I sort of wonder if that's not an endorsement thing though, since it makes sense to equip them with amps that they're actually producing in 2019.


----------



## Guitarjon

I'm gassing hard for a Marshall JVM410H.... Gotta keep the GAS under control!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guitarjon said:


> I'm gassing hard for a Marshall JVM410H.... Gotta keep the GAS under control!!



Do it

And get 8100 

And compare them both to the JMP1 for me.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do it
> 
> And get 8100
> 
> And compare them both to the JMP1 for me.


For what it's worth, I way prefer my JMP1 and 9200 combo to my JVM.


----------



## rexbinary

It's here, but it's a shit week at work so I probably won't get to try it until the weekend.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>


Went for this one, couldn't be happier


----------



## Mathemagician

This one appears to have the least amount of buttons. Is this good?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mathemagician said:


> This one appears to have the least amount of buttons. Is this good?


It is for what I assume the amp is intended for.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Mathemagician said:


> This one appears to have the least amount of buttons. Is this good?


Who needs a switchable clean channel anyway


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo... it looks like I'm never getting that Afwayu pickup. The stock pickups in the Superhawk are actually legit.

EDIT: Uh yeah this guitar is also legit and either a Rampage or ASAT is in my future.


----------



## pearl_07

Picking one of these up tomorrow. Craiglist rarely has anything that I'm interested in, and this was way too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo... it looks like I'm never getting that Afwayu pickup. The stock pickups in the Superhawk are actually legit.
> 
> EDIT: Uh yeah this guitar is also legit and either a Rampage or ASAT is in my future.


never say never boi, the afwayu is tight

also uhhh I mayy have drunkenly bought an aristides.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo... it looks like I'm never getting that Afwayu pickup. The stock pickups in the Superhawk are actually legit.
> 
> EDIT: Uh yeah this guitar is also legit and either a Rampage or ASAT is in my future.



Is it the tribute model? Those Paul Gagon designed pickups were actually really good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> never say never boi, the afwayu is tight
> 
> also uhhh I mayy have drunkenly bought an aristides.



Well see what happens when the honeymooh phase is over.  But so far this is one of the best Indo made guitars I've tried. 



JD27 said:


> Is it the tribute model? Those Paul Gagon designed pickups were actually really good.



Yeah, they're on par with the Tremonti SE pickups in terms of good stock pickups. The good kind of thicc, and I imagine the maple body adds some growl as well.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well see what happens when the honeymooh phase is over.  But so far this is one of the best Indo made guitars I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're on par with the Tremonti SE pickups in terms of good stock pickups. The good kind of thicc, and I imagine the maple body adds some growl as well.



I swapped mind for a JB/59 because that’s what the US version was coming with, but I really didn’t need to. It was a pretty solid guitar though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> I swapped mind for a JB/59 because that’s what the US version was coming with, but I really didn’t need to. It was a pretty solid guitar though.



Im still tempted to try the MCPs though. Always been curious about them ever since Jerry put them in his Rampages


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Always late to this thread but I just bought an Egnater Armageddon and it is actually a pretty serious amp. Still new to it and learning the amp but WOW it is pretty damn crushing.

Just ordered a set of new preamp tubes (cheap china) but also something I have been wanting to do for years was buy an I-63 Mullard. I found 2 on ebay that seemed legit and they should all be here today.




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Im still tempted to try the MCPs though. Always been curious about them ever since Jerry put them in his Rampages



If you are talking Motor City, they are some of the best pickups I have personally tried.


----------



## lurè

Got caught by the Kiesel black Friday sale and ordered another Vader multiscale but 7 string.

It's also going to be my first white guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

One of those black Ovation baritones popped up locally...... Might be mine soon.


----------



## Seabeast2000

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/24665-S-Highway-79-Catalina-AZ-85739/2082082831_zpid/?view=public


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/24665-S-Highway-79-Catalina-AZ-85739/2082082831_zpid/?view=public


I need a tetanus shot after looking at that. Still it'd be an awesome boogaloo hideout.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I need a tetanus shot after looking at that. Still it'd be an awesome boogaloo hideout.



I'm thinking the world's most metal studio?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I'm thinking the world's most metal studio?


all that natural reverb yo


----------



## ricky bobby

KnightBrolaire said:


> all that natural reverb yo



All those rattles..


----------



## MSS

I ordered a Keisel Vader 7. The early Black Friday deal was too good to pass up!

V7 7 STR VADER HEADLESS 1 _____ _____
MAH CLEAR MAPLE NECK/MAHOGANY 1 _____ _____ 
PBT POPLAR BURL TOP 1 _____ _____ 
TOB TRANS ORANGE BURST 1 _____ _____ 
BST BLACKBURST EDGES 1 _____ _____ 
thin black burst edges,
RNC REAR BODY/NECK NATURAL CLE 1 _____ _____
RMN ROASTED MAPLE NECK 1 _____ _____ 
TN TUNG OIL FINISH BACK OF NE 1 _____ _____
REF ROYAL EBONY FRETBOARD 1 _____ _____


----------



## BigViolin

I want a Keeley 4 knob compressor to help me get my smooth fusion elevator tones on.


----------



## Roadsterjosh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because impulse buys still arre my weakness.


Did you buy this one from Music Go Round in GA?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Roadsterjosh said:


> Did you buy this one from Music Go Round in GA?



Yup.

Sorry.


----------



## Roadsterjosh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup.
> 
> Sorry.


I went in there last weekend, with the intent of bring it or an EX1700f ibanez home. Both were gone, hahaha. I am happy it went to one of us though, it is a really nice guitar. I played it a few time when I went in the store.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Roadsterjosh said:


> I went in there last weekend, with the intent of bring it or an EX1700f ibanez home. Both were gone, hahaha. I am happy it went to one of us though, it is a really nice guitar. I played it a few time when I went in the store.



The frets aren't perfect, but it is nice. There's a high fret ~7 - 9 on the high E string and the fret ends are slightly sharp.

But dammit, I love the neck. Thin-medium thickness, but rounded. Love the wide as shit neck. And it just sounds amazing.


----------



## ricky bobby

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Went for this one, couldn't be happier



Totally missed this. Having both the OR50 and Thunderverb 50 sitting in my basement you really couldn't go wrong with either. That OR is money if you can switch out the master and get it up to volume.

Personally I'm after a Mesa Mark IV to tighten things up a bit. This years turning out to be quite an expensive year for me.


----------



## MFB

I impulse bought a used SG Pro on Friday, gotta get it cleaned up for a NGD because it's visually a nightmare to look at, but plays great.


----------



## Choop

Thinking about possibly using my SG Standard as the guinea pig to test a Hipshot Tone-A-Matic bridge and tuners on.


----------



## Bearitone

I tried to “keep it simple” but i just can’t anymore. I’m building a pedalboard again, buying a 6505, and going to use an ABY box to switch between it and my Roland JC-40


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ricky bobby said:


> Totally missed this. Having both the OR50 and Thunderverb 50 sitting in my basement you really couldn't go wrong with either. That OR is money if you can switch out the master and get it up to volume.
> 
> Personally I'm after a Mesa Mark IV to tighten things up a bit. This years turning out to be quite an expensive year for me.


Yeah it's a different beast in and of itself than any of my other amps. I got a Rocker 15 Terror for the versatile tones, a Koch Powertone for the modern metal tones, and this OR50 for the absolute massive sludgness. My god the gain is insane.


----------



## StevenC

My local guitar store just got one of these fancy things in, so NGD in a few weeks when I've got it all figured out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

G&L Superhawk (ivory) or Rampage. Need me more maple bodies and wide-ass necks.
Also never tried a Kahler, wanna try it.











Also wanna replace the saddles on my Superhawk with the proper G&L saddles. Previous loser replaced the saddles.


----------



## techjsteele

Picked up the Ownhammer Core Tone Bundle and Heavy Hitters Collection Vol 1 IR sets to use with my Torpedo CAB.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> My local guitar store just got one of these fancy things in, so NGD in a few weeks when I've got it all figured out.



Oh wow, you're just now getting TiVos in Ireland?


----------



## julez

My Pedalboard plan right now. I have allready purchased the ES-8, SY-300, Whammy and Harlow. Still a long way to go... and a Victory VX100 would be nice too.


----------



## stevexc

"Purchase" may not be the most accurate way to describe it, but if I go to jam tonight with my new band I'm getting some sort of an 8-string ibby from my drummer


----------



## AltecGreen

USMarine75 said:


> Killer board. 10/10.
> 
> I just added a bunch of pedals to my watch list on Reverb.




The Tokyo Pedal Summit is 11/23 and 11/24. Most of the boutique makers will be there and they have been showing off all of the limited edition pedals they are selling at the Summit on social media. Lots of cool stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> G&L Superhawk (ivory) or Rampage. Need me more maple bodies and wide-ass necks.
> Also never tried a Kahler, wanna try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wanna replace the saddles on my Superhawk with the proper G&L saddles. Previous loser replaced the saddles.



This didn't happen.

Something else happened.

Dream guitar of mine popped up. Dude accepted my offer.






MiK guitar: check
Neck-thru maple on alder: check
EMG 81s: Check
Original Floyd Rose: Check
Rammstein: Check


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This didn't happen.
> 
> Something else happened.
> 
> Dream guitar of mine popped up. Dude accepted my offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiK guitar: check
> Neck-thru maple on alder: check
> EMG 81s: Check
> Original Floyd Rose: Check
> Rammstein: Check


A left handed body for a right handed guitar? Pass.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A left handed body for a right handed guitar? Pass.


----------



## rokket2005

Did Skolnick draw those on a napkin then give it to Ibanez? They should know better.


----------



## USMarine75

Maybe an incoming NGD... depending on if the eBay listing doesn't explode in the last 24 hours.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


>



Yessir. 

Another reason I love the Kruspe model is because it looks like a metalized Mosrite. Slick looking guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This didn't happen.
> 
> Something else happened.
> 
> Dream guitar of mine popped up. Dude accepted my offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiK guitar: check
> Neck-thru maple on alder: check
> EMG 81s: Check
> Original Floyd Rose: Check
> Rammstein: Check





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Another reason I love the Kruspe model is because it looks like a metalized Mosrite. Slick looking guitar.



Nevermind. 

Seller contacted me and told me there's a twist in the neck. Offered me a refund. So guess it's back with the Rampage.


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> Seller contacted me and told me there's a twist in the neck. Offered me a refund. So guess it's back with the Rampage.



Bummer, those are the best LTD model imo


----------



## gunch

I don't know where else to put this but in Ola's Digitech Metal Master/Death Metal vid the Metal Master actually sounded pretty bad ass. Fast, chainsaw-y DJIN DJIN distortion


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> I don't know where else to put this but in Ola's Digitech Metal Master/Death Metal vid the Metal Master actually sounded pretty bad ass. Fast, chainsaw-y DJIN DJIN distortion


Link because I’m lazy?


----------



## gunch

Bearitone said:


> Link because I’m lazy?





Plague Scythe's video where he's not as hot on it


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> Plague Scythe's video where he's not as hot on it



Thank you for not just posting a picture of Link from the Legend of Zelda


----------



## USMarine75

Ended up getting it for the opening eBay bid... has been on my list for awhile to complete the Peavey-whore collection lol.







MIA Peavey G-90. Similar to the Vandenberg. I believe they were only made '90-'91 and were originally $1299?

Grey marble finish (AKA "bowling ball")
Reverse Headstock
Flamed maple neck (similar to original Ibanez Wizard profile?)
24 fret bound rosewood fretboard
15" neck radius
Stock HSS Peavey pickups
Peavey-branded Licensed Floyd (recessed)

It will go well with my '91 Tracer LT:


----------



## Seabeast2000

I just subscribed to Angel vivaldi's patreon to check out some riff tabs and some vid lessons


----------



## ThePIGI King

Axe 2xl+ or axe 3 because I've outgrown hd500. Any reason to not just get the 3?


----------



## AltecGreen

A used Seed Kotetsu

http://sago-nmg.com/seed/kotetsu/


----------



## gunch

I just ordered an EMG HX in chrome


----------



## rokket2005

ThePIGI King said:


> Axe 2xl+ or axe 3 because I've outgrown hd500. Any reason to not just get the 3?


The only reason to not get the 3 would be because the FCs are so fucking expensive, or if you were waiting for the FM3. Otherwise no, get the 3.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> I just ordered an EMG HX in chrome


I kind of want to try a 58 (not a typo) and HA.


----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I kind of want to try a 58 (not a typo) and HA.



Im going to use it in the bridge of my headless and make a post modern "Junior" type guitar


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Im going to use it in the bridge of my headless and make a post modern "Junior" type guitar


A single coil in the bridge? Interesting.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Another “accidental new amp day”.
Suhr PT100se
Not really a modern metal amp, but holy shît, it sounds fantastic.(through the Friedman 4x12)


----------



## ESPImperium

Just bought a Positive Grid Spark last night, it will be used for Guitar, Bass and Acoustic.

Delivery will be January, so review then.


----------



## Mourguitars

Planet waves cables 2' and 5' 20% off....PCB's and pedal components (lot of cool stuff coming out ) , recently bought a series one 100 4 CH el34 Blackstar bought new eec83's and eec82 tubes for that JJ's...been eyeing a Intellipitch on reverb but i have E nuff Rocktron stuff...lol

Don't need much these days just small what nots...and why nots !


----------



## technomancer

View media item 2555View media item 2556


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I found a mk3 coliseum and I'm super tempted to buy it. That's kind of like my holy grail tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> View media item 2555View media item 2556



Fuuucking. Mary Kay blond, aluminum pickguard, reverse stock. That's fucking badass.

Also it's not the G&L I wanted *now*, but it's still one I wanted. And I got it for a steal (thanks to Reverb's black friday sale).


----------



## rexbinary

rexbinary said:


> It's not that great into the clean channel on my 5153 50w 2.0, but I like it well enough running into my audio interface to keep it. Same as what Ola said in his video, it needs a mid knob. I had to add mids from somewhere else like from the amp or a plugin. I sound negative but it's pretty cool really. It sounds good once you add some mids.
> 
> I've always used an amp for distortion. So, distortion pedals never sound completely right to me. (Note: I haven't ever tried any real high end distortion pedals.) This is the first one I plan to keep, at least for now. Here's Ola's vid if you haven't seen it:




So, I felt I needed to update my thoughts on my ML-2 now that I have gotten it dialed in for use on my 5153's clean channel. Surprisingly, I really like it.

I have never really used distortion pedals and always gotten my distortion from my amp, and I still do. But, this Metal Core pedal is different enough from my normal distortion and sounds good enough that I enjoy playing with it for something different. It's my sorta like dimebag tone pedal to me, at least in comparison to my normal tones. It's somewhat buzz saw like, but not so much it's like a can of bees.

It's led me to order a MT-2W so I can try it out as well.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> View media item 2555View media item 2556



All that and double string trees? I shat myself. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuuucking. Mary Kay blond, aluminum pickguard, reverse stock. That's fucking badass.
> 
> Also it's not the G&L I wanted *now*, but it's still one I wanted. And I got it for a steal (thanks to Reverb's black friday sale).



Those are amazing guitars especially for the money. I a/b’d it with a Fender FMT Tele and couldn’t pick a winner.


----------



## metal4life71

Custom 7 string guitar and maybe a Kemper or Fractal Axe FX III.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Probably open back headphones for mixing and jamming at night. Thinking about the Beyerdynamic DT990


----------



## metal4life71

@Ericjutsu get them! I just bought a pair for silent practice with my ENGL Ironball amp and HX Stomp and they work flawless and super comfy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> All that and double string trees? I shat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are amazing guitars especially for the money. I a/b’d it with a Fender FMT Tele and couldn’t pick a winner.



The FMT was 2nd in line. But the one I wanted sold so this one came first. 

How were the pickups in the ASAT?


----------



## Ericjutsu

metal4life71 said:


> @Ericjutsu get them! I just bought a pair for silent practice with my ENGL Ironball amp and HX Stomp and they work flawless and super comfy.


Did you get the 250 ohms version? If so, do they need to be driven by a headphone amp?


----------



## metal4life71

No, I bought the DT770 80 ohm headphones to use with my HX Stomp and ENGL Ironball amp. Work perfectly for that task and super comfortable. No need for a separate headphone amp. Love these and way better than my other headphones.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Ericjutsu said:


> Did you get the 250 ohms version? If so, do they need to be driven by a headphone amp?


I have the 250 ohm 880's and my phone can drive them comfortably. It may not reach screaming volume if you listen loudly, but more than enough for me. I'd try them without an amp before you consider getting one.

However, I would recommend the 880s over the 990s. The 880s are a bit more neutral and should be a cleaner representation of your tone. The 990s are more of a scooped tonality and that would color any mixing you do on them. Hard to go wrong with Beyerdynamics though. I have the 770s as well and the comfort is next level.


----------



## Shask

I have bought a bunch of things lately, but it is just stuff no one cares about on here. 

Found a great deal on a Schecter Hellraiser Floyd. Yes, red with the hated Abalone and everything people hate. Picked it up and had to have it. Plays effortlessly, this one is a good weight, low action, fat neck, EMGs, etc... Once I cleaned it up, hard to believe it cost so little, with a case and everything. I have considered one of these for years since I have a 7 string version. I am not a fan of carved tops because they dig into my forearm, but this one is not too bad. I think the Floyd keeps the profile much lower than the TOM versions, and keeps my arm at a lower angle which doesn't hurt as much. Loving this guitar more than I thought I would.

I am a Chorus fanatic and recently found out Digitech had a pedal called the Chorus Factory, so I had to grab one ASAP, lol. Got it, love it. I also got many of the Hardwire pedals.... Chorus, OD, Delay, Reverb, etc.... also got a few others, like a TC Electronic 3rd Dimension.

I picked up a G Major 2 a few months ago also. I haven't really had much time to mess with it until the last few weeks. It is a cool unit also. Been forcing myself to use more effects lately because I have never been a huge effect person. I have been finding some detune, chorus, and reverb really helps at lower volumes to thicken up the tone, without sounding total 80s. Of course, total 80s is cool also.  Who else uses reverb on high gain tones? Especially at lower volumes at home to bring a little space?

It actually has me curious about older rack effects units. There are so many past good ones. I am thinking about grabbing up several old Rocktron, Lexicon, Boss, etc... units. I mean stuff that was once $1000 that is now like $100. It is amazing to me how much effects units have been dumbed down over the last 20 years.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Well I ended up buying the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 280ohm headphones on Amazon for 96 bucks. Can't beat that price!


----------



## Metropolis

Eyeing out one of these, even if I'm not a trem guy at all, it's an Ibanez RG950FMZ-TGE Premium. Also wishing Beyerdynamic DT770's for christmas.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

scooped up a weird HM2 from earthbound. it's some simplified version of the throat locust. sounds pretty damn good imo. Might grab a bkp cobra for my tele..also thinking about dumping my archon and mesa f100 for an MI gamma still.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looking at some Marshall + Greenback impulses.


----------



## rexbinary

I never liked Boss in the past for whatever reason. I recently purchased one Boss pedal to try out and suddenly I'm now a Boss fan boy. This pedal is the fifth one I've added to my collection in the last three months.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looking at some Marshall + Greenback impulses.



Fuggit, pulled the trigger on that new Ownhammer pack since it was on sale. Had 2 Marshall cab packs.


----------



## technomancer

Grabbed a set of Yngwie Fury pups for the inbound strat because why not they were on sale


----------



## Xaios

ATRguitar91 said:


> I have the 250 ohm 880's and my phone can drive them comfortably. It may not reach screaming volume if you listen loudly, but more than enough for me. I'd try them without an amp before you consider getting one.
> 
> However, I would recommend the 880s over the 990s. The 880s are a bit more neutral and should be a cleaner representation of your tone. The 990s are more of a scooped tonality and that would color any mixing you do on them. Hard to go wrong with Beyerdynamics though. I have the 770s as well and the comfort is next level.


I'd say the 990s are the most neutral mixing headphone you can get in their price range, aside from the bass being a little anemic owing to the open backs. I wouldn't describe them as being pleasant to listen to, but they'll give you the most accurate representation of how all your instruments are interacting, and if there's flaws in your mix such as clipping, you WILL notice it with them. They're super revealing for that kind of thing compared to other models in that price range.


Ericjutsu said:


> Well I ended up buying the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 280ohm headphones on Amazon for 96 bucks. Can't beat that price!


That's exactly what I have. You're gonna love how they feel.


----------



## Backsnack

I’m gonna put together a board consisting of an Amp1 Iridium Edition and HX Effects, plus a handful of Alexander pedals. Might include a RevivalDrive Compact to add one more vintage amp-voiced channel to the whole setup.

The build will happen over time, but I think that will be my ideal rig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Backsnack said:


> I’m gonna put together a board consisting of an Amp1 Iridium Edition and HX Effects, plus a handful of Alexander pedals. Might include a RevivalDrive Compact to add one more vintage amp-voiced channel to the whole setup.
> 
> The build will happen over time, but I think that will be my ideal rig.


Really am thinking about going that route as well.


----------



## narad

Black Friday sales were sufficiently tempting:


----------



## Backsnack

narad said:


> Black Friday sales were sufficiently tempting:


How much of a discount did you snag?


----------



## Backsnack

I couldn't resist the Alexander BF sale. Picked up a Space Race, Syntax Error, and Marshmallow. The Marshmallow is new for me, the other two I already have but I'm going to swap out for the black editions because they look way better.


----------



## Backsnack

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Really am thinking about going that route as well.


Just because I like doing pedalboard mockups ...

For reference, this all fits (probably) on a Temple Trio 21 board (measures 21" x 16.5").






I hope Alexander makes a black edition of the Sky 5000. Definitely needs to happen because A E S T H E T I C S.


----------



## narad

Backsnack said:


> How much of a discount did you snag?



$300 + free ship. Not incredible, but I think good enough for this one. I was also prowling for one of the floral Walrus slo pedals but was trying to get black friday pricing on them (rather than paying $200+).


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Just got a Maxon 808 for like the 5th time. I think I am just going to keep this one forever. (I always sell gear when not using)

BUT I also have a KM-7 mk-iii artist on order. Got a sweet deal from my SW guy and basically just waiting for the next batch to arrive. I got the trans black on order but I may switch to blue, not sure yet.


----------



## Backsnack

narad said:


> $300 + free ship. Not incredible, but I think good enough for this one. I was also prowling for one of the floral Walrus slo pedals but was trying to get black friday pricing on them (rather than paying $200+).


That’s probably a better price than you could’ve gotten for a used DW on Reverb.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The FMT was 2nd in line. But the one I wanted sold so this one came first.
> 
> How were the pickups in the ASAT?



I personally love G&L pickups. I think they're some of the best in-house stock pickups you can find for cheap money. Their MFD pickups with their bass and treble contour controls might be my fav stock strat pickup set of all time, and I got that on a $400 brand new guitar. 

Unfair comparison probably... The Fender I a/b'd it with was actually the FSR Goldtop, with splittable Dimarzio Super Distortions. I thought the Fender sounded slightly better (and it looked like a Tele version of a Les Paul Goldtop which I dig). But, the G&L was unbeatable for the price, sounded good, and played amazing.


----------



## USMarine75

BTW it's _not _going to be a dream guitar of mine because it was posted several days before payday dammit. Oh and because I'm not looking to get divorced. That too.

It was only the second version of a certain model of Peavey Custom Shop guitar I'm aware of (and I own the other). 



Backsnack said:


> I couldn't resist the Alexander BF sale. Picked up a Space Race, Syntax Error, and Marshmallow. The Marshmallow is new for me, the other two I already have but I'm going to swap out for the black editions because they look way better.



Is the black version of Jubilee the same as the regular silver? That is a fantastic pedal. My only complaint was I felt like it had no volume gain. I didn't bring it with me but IIRC it needed to be at like 8 or 9 for Loudness to be at unity gain for my rig. But otherwise it didn't feedback at any setting it had usable distortion no matter what the settings. Can't recommend it enough. Congrats killer rig they make great stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I personally love G&L pickups. I think they're some of the best in-house stock pickups you can find for cheap money. Their MFD pickups with their bass and treble contour controls might be my fav stock strat pickup set of all time, and I got that on a $400 brand new guitar.
> 
> Unfair comparison probably... The Fender I a/b'd it with was actually the FSR Goldtop, with splittable Dimarzio Super Distortions. I thought the Fender sounded slightly better (and it looked like a Tele version of a Les Paul Goldtop which I dig). But, the G&L was unbeatable for the price, sounded good, and played amazing.



Im curious about the ASAT Deluxe pickups. Idk if they're their USA line or their import line of pickups. I just know I looove the Superhawk Tribute pickups to death.


----------



## Backsnack

USMarine75 said:


> BTW it's _not _going to be a dream guitar of mine because it was posted several days before payday dammit. Oh and because I'm not looking to get divorced. That too.
> 
> It was only the second version of a certain model of Peavey Custom Shop guitar I'm aware of (and I own the other).
> 
> 
> 
> Is the black version of Jubilee the same as the regular silver? That is a fantastic pedal. My only complaint was I felt like it had no volume gain. I didn't bring it with me but IIRC it needed to be at like 8 or 9 for Loudness to be at unity gain for my rig. But otherwise it didn't feedback at any setting it had usable distortion no matter what the settings. Can't recommend it enough. Congrats killer rig they make great stuff.


Yeah there's nothing different about these black versions, just aesthetics.

I've only tried various Neo series Alexander pedals, haven't tried the Jubilee yet.


----------



## odibrom

Getting this one tomorrow...


----------



## danpintos

I'm really thinking about upgrading from my POD HD500X to Helix native based on a computer because it's just so much more convenient to bring a laptop with my PA than a multieffects. Not really sure how big of an upgrade the Helix is to the 500X because I can't get my hands on one to try it out - plus, even if a local store had one, the default patches are not going to show me the sound I'd make in any way, and it'd take hours to mess with in the store.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

I'm looking to get one of those Mooer preamp micro pedals, can't decide between the 009 Engl Blackmore clone or the EVH 5150. I play early 90's and technical death metal style tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Breeding The Spawn said:


> I'm looking to get one of those Mooer preamp micro pedals, can't decide between the 009 Engl Blackmore clone or the EVH 5150. I play early 90's and technical death metal style tone.



Get the Peavey 550 one. The 015 I think?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Went a little silly and I need to stop. I already posted about the KM7 I ordered. Ended up finding a near mint used one for a good price that will ship today.

Then while cancelling my SW order (they were taking forever to get more stock) I ordered a few pedals that were on cyber sale.

Haunting Mids
Strobostomp
Equator


----------



## Bentaycanada

Picked this up yesterday for $299 CDN. Very happy!


----------



## rexbinary

Going to perform some surgery on my Floyd. With no anesthesia! Feel the knife pierce you intensely!  (Actually it's all fairly non-invasive and fully-reversible.)


----------



## odibrom

odibrom said:


> Getting this one tomorrow...



... and it found a new home... with me .


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> ... and it found a new home... with me .



Love that it looks right out of an 80s guitar mag.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Love that it looks right out of an 80s guitar mag.


Everything Roland has made looks right out of an 80s guitar mag.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Everything Roland has made looks right out of an 80s guitar mag.



That's why they're my fav.


----------



## odibrom

@narad & @SteveN, she looks gorgeous side by side with its pedal expansions... those FV-300L (at the right of the photo) are 20 years old... at least.







Looking like 80s or not, this MIDI board is still one of the most functional for the price range, way beyond Voodoo Lab's GroundControl Pro and similar ones... in my opinion, obviously...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I said I wanted a Rampage... but...






Also man, the real amp itch is coming back.  Either the PRS MT15 or a Amp1 Iridium.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I said I wanted a Rampage... but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also man, the real amp itch is coming back.  Either the PRS MT15 or a Amp1 Iridium.



Uh...
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...e-fusion-series-but-tele.339380/#post-5077524






Nevermind.


----------



## sirbuh

Just snagged an Ibanez RG 7621; market really fell apart on these.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sirbuh said:


> Just snagged an Ibanez RG 7621; market really fell apart on these.



7620's get all the hype, leaving the 7621's to become super cheap used. I picked one up for cheap last year and it's been an absolute workhorse for the money. The MIJ 7421 is in the same boat too.


----------



## Jake

Once my Skervesen is done...and that's gonna be any week now. I'm gonna look towards 2020. 

With saving for a house and being a responsible adult (gross) I guess I'll probably make one big purchase next year. With that being said I'm very torn between Aristides, ordering a Regius or depending on how much I like this Skervesen, ordering a 2nd, fancier one as they've been wonderful to work with. 

I guess time will tell, but whatever it is I'll keep SSO in the loop


----------



## sirbuh

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> 7620's get all the hype, leaving the 7621's to become super cheap used. I picked one up for cheap last year and it's been an absolute workhorse for the money. The MIJ 7421 is in the same boat too.


No kidding, 7421's with pu upgrades cost nothing.


----------



## rokket2005

My second 7 string was a 7421 that I got for like $150 with a gigbag. That was back in maybe '06 or '07 too.


----------



## budda

Someone is selling a 7620 with BKP's for $6**CAD. He's including the blazes.

I mean sell the pickups for $300CAD and the guitar for $500CAD but hey, someone's gonna win big on that one .

My original next purchase was going to be the Axe III, but an Aerodyne jazz bass snuck in.

I want the gear I have listed to sell more than I want to buy something .


----------



## decoy205

My first 7 string guitar was a 2000 7421. It got stolen at a gig. I replaced it with a 7620, then sold that and regretted it. A few years ago I got another ‘99 7421! My default choice for Ibanez.

what pickups do you like in your basswood 7421s? I tried a crunch lab 7 and it sounded horrible to me. Is the deactivator the go to? That’s what id like to purchase next.


----------



## Skiadas

I wanna buy a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe IV for my live band. I think this amp has great clean sound for a funky sound.


----------



## sirbuh

Fender Classic 50's MiM to give as a gift. 
The lower/mid range fender second hand market has some serious price support.


----------



## xchristopherx

I just got an axe fxii mark 2 and I’m enjoying that at the moment into the return of a tube head> omega 5x12. I think my next piece of gear will be a Powerstage 700 or something like that. So far the powerstage really seems to be the one.


----------



## Bearitone

xchristopherx said:


> I just got an axe fxii mark 2 and I’m enjoying that at the moment into the return of a tube head> omega 5x12. I think my next piece of gear will be a Powerstage 700 or something like that. So far the powerstage really seems to be the one.


Dude, how do you like that 512?
412 plus a 12” sub correct?


----------



## thrashinbatman

Been eyeing one of these guys:






But first I gotta sell off my Epiphone Thunderhorse, which has been a real pain in the ass to get rid of. I'm also simultaneously thinking of getting a set of Genelec monitors to upgrade my studio and a Peavey XXX, so I'm trying to figure out how to pull off all three in the shortest possible timespan.


----------



## Shask

xchristopherx said:


> I just got an axe fxii mark 2 and I’m enjoying that at the moment into the return of a tube head> omega 5x12. I think my next piece of gear will be a Powerstage 700 or something like that. So far the powerstage really seems to be the one.


I bought my Mark II new in 2013, and at this point I don't ever see getting rid of it! It is so useful in so many ways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay after thinking about it, I really don't need any new guitars. In fact I need to move several of them. 

So I think a new rig is in order. Helix models just aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## sirbuh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay after thinking about it, I really don't need any new guitars. In fact I need to move several of them.
> 
> So I think a new rig is in order. Helix models just aren't cutting it anymore.
> (mt 15 snip)



Whats the status of the MT15 hiss issue? Seems like a fun amp.

Picked up a 15w Monoprice for the gift Strat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sirbuh said:


> Whats the status of the MT15 hiss issue? Seems like a fun amp.
> 
> Picked up a 15w Monoprice for the gift Strat.


Didn't realize there was a noise issue. Another reason I wanna ditch the Helix is because of noise.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't realize there was a noise issue. Another reason I wanna ditch the Helix is because of noise.



What noise is this?

I just picked up a used LT tonight, saving about $2300 over the axe iii I thought I would get. If used III's were available (at not new prices) nearby I probably would have sprung for one.

Bonus: my brother sent a playlist and some IR's.

My bank account is safe for now .

I did try the MT15 last weekend and dug it. Desperately missed the reverb of my fx8 while I did though.


----------



## DudeManBrother

My dad completely shocked me with this Telecaster as an early birthday gift. The flame on the neck is insane. My pics do no justice at all. Compound 9.5-12” radius, mint guard, aged white blonde one piece body, and he tossed in a set of Q scatter wound 60’s vintage pickups as well. Love that guy, even without the new guitar haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> What noise is this?
> 
> I just picked up a used LT tonight, saving about $2300 over the axe iii I thought I would get. If used III's were available (at not new prices) nearby I probably would have sprung for one.
> 
> Bonus: my brother sent a playlist and some IR's.
> 
> My bank account is safe for now .
> 
> I did try the MT15 last weekend and dug it. Desperately missed the reverb of my fx8 while I did though.



Floor noise with the FX loop. Makes using any out board pedal in front of the Helix unusable. As well well as using high gain amps and preamps.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Floor noise with the FX loop. Makes using any out board pedal in front of the Helix unusable. As well well as using high gain amps and preamps.



Oh. Well that's no good. Im trying to avoid outboard anything that isnt an MC6 haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Oh. Well that's no good. Im trying to avoid outboard anything that isnt an MC6 haha.



I heard later revisions fix the problem. I'm debating on emailing lone 6 to see if it's fixable so I can keep my Helix. Mostly for effects


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard later revisions fix the problem. I'm debating on emailing lone 6 to see if it's fixable so I can keep my Helix. Mostly for effects



Hardware or firmware revisions?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Hardware or firmware revisions?


Hardware from what I can tell. Noisy ADA converters or something like that?

I did some reading and apparently they were told "thats the design, tough shit." 

I love how one of the main reasons I bought the Helix is borderline useless.


----------



## sirbuh

DudeManBrother said:


> My dad completely shocked me with this Telecaster as an early birthday gift. The flame on the neck is insane. My pics do no justice at all. Compound 9.5-12” radius, mint guard, aged white blonde one piece body, and he tossed in a set of Q scatter wound 60’s vintage pickups as well. Love that guy, even without the new guitar haha.



Thats a nice looking guitar. Took me a second to realize it wasn't a JP model.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hardware from what I can tell. Noisy ADA converters or something like that?
> 
> I did some reading and apparently they were told "thats the design, tough shit."
> 
> I love how one of the main reasons I bought the Helix is borderline useless.



That's fucked


----------



## Seabeast2000

It's not the noisy power supply like the M series is it? Thing is an EMP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> It's not the noisy power supply like the M series is it? Thing is an EMP.



I think Line 6 themselves confirmed it's the converters.


----------



## DudeManBrother

sirbuh said:


> Thats a nice looking guitar. Took me a second to realize it wasn't a JP model.


It’s definitely close appearance wise, minus the fretboard. But this is just some Custom Shop goodness.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Breeding The Spawn said:


> I'm looking to get one of those Mooer preamp micro pedals, can't decide between the 009 Engl Blackmore clone or the EVH 5150. I play early 90's and technical death metal style tone.



I’ve owned both. The 005 is more amp-like, but of all of them (and I’ve owned half a dozen or more), the 015 (PV 5150) was my favourite.


----------



## Bentaycanada

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 75371
> 
> View attachment 75370
> 
> My dad completely shocked me with this Telecaster as an early birthday gift. The flame on the neck is insane. My pics do no justice at all. Compound 9.5-12” radius, mint guard, aged white blonde one piece body, and he tossed in a set of Q scatter wound 60’s vintage pickups as well. Love that guy, even without the new guitar haha.



Nice guitar. IS THAT A SPLAWN COMPETITION??


----------



## DudeManBrother

Bentaycanada said:


> Nice guitar. IS THAT A SPLAWN COMPETITION??


It’s a SuperComp with EL34B’s. Such a sick amp. I still play through all my other heads often; but that has found a permanent home on my desk for the last year.


----------



## Jake

So I saw the Aristides 060 with a Hannes on it....yep. That's my next guitar purchase and probably my only guitar purchase for 2020 

Although if I get this raise that I'm supposed to I can probably afford two of them...so there'd be room for different options lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Megalith Beta. I just have to dump my Archon first.


----------



## ThePIGI King

The first guitar I ever drooled about is incoming...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> Megalith Beta. I just have to dump my Archon first.


actually scratch that. The archon wasn't the problem, it just doesn't like the pickups in my ormsby. Sounds fuckin gnarly with my aristides though.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> Thinking maybe Mandolin. F style, electric, and cheap.



I was close. It was an hollow 4-string, but it turned out to be a ukulele.

Next, as soon as I get a couple specs ironed out, is a Kiesel SH6. Burled maple top, hopefully an ash body and ziricote fretboard. A blue-ish/aqua color, with some sort of edge detail. Depending on what gets figured out/decided upon.

An F-mando is still on the list, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is gonna be thr 2nd time I buy back something I sold.


----------



## StevenC

Got an Abasi Pathos yesterday which is cool and ordered one of the Stealth D&M Drives today.

My "no more gear until NAMM" thing since the H9000 hasn't been working.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Got an Abasi Pathos yesterday which is cool and ordered one of the Stealth D&M Drives today.
> 
> My "no more gear until NAMM" thing since the H9000 hasn't been working.



But an H9000 is like a "no more gear this decade" purchase. And I don't want to hear about those being more-or-less equivalent at this point in time.


----------



## pearl_07

Caved in and bought an Earthquaker Devices Palisades overdrive. I'm overwhelmed, but this thing is impressive so far. Just need to clear a couple acres on my board to fit it on there now


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is gonna be thr 2nd time I buy back something I sold.



ive bought and sold the same exact guitar 3 times lol


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Got an Abasi Pathos yesterday which is cool and ordered one of the Stealth D&M Drives today.
> 
> My "no more gear until NAMM" thing since the H9000 hasn't been working.



 The D&M is one of my fav two-in-one pedals.


----------



## Shask

I picked up an old Rocktron Intellifex. I wish I bought one of these years ago. Sounds excellent, especially for what they go for these days. Instantly all the sounds I have been hearing on albums for years.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Shask said:


> I picked up an old Rocktron Intellifex. I wish I bought one of these years ago. Sounds excellent, especially for what they go for these days. Instantly all the sounds I have been hearing on albums for years.


welcome to the club...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I’m saving money to get on Kiesels Black Friday deals next year, or if a run pops up that I’m keen on (either a vader 7 or Zeus with a trem). Then I also want a 5150 III 50 watt head and matching 2x12.


----------



## Kobalt

Currently hesitating between an LTD M-400 and a Jackson DK2 Ash.

I'm a Jackson guy to the core, but the M-400 looks really good and has most of the features I'm looking for; minimal controls, EMGs, reversed headstock...only thing is I have no idea how the M-series neck compares to the Jackson/Ibanez neck profiles. Maybe @feraledge can guide me, as far as I remember he's a bit of an ESP/LTD reference guy around here? I've never ever held an ESP/LTD before.


----------



## Shask

M3CHK1LLA said:


> welcome to the club...


I have owned other Rocktron stuff, but this is the first Intellifex. Wanted one for years, but kept getting other things instead.

I think I am going to continue getting some of the good-but-cheap-now rack effects units from the 90s. I like that studio sound, instead of how everything now just tries to model pedals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I have owned other Rocktron stuff, but this is the first Intellifex. Wanted one for years, but kept getting other things instead.
> 
> I think I am going to continue getting some of the good-but-cheap-now rack effects units from the 90s. I like that studio sound, instead of how everything now just tries to model pedals.



I always was curious about the Intellifex as well. And the Yamah SPX90?


----------



## Metropolis

Kobalt said:


> Currently hesitating between an LTD M-400 and a Jackson DK2 Ash.
> 
> I'm a Jackson guy to the core, but the M-400 looks really good and has most of the features I'm looking for; minimal controls, EMGs, reversed headstock...only thing is I have no idea how the M-series neck compares to the Jackson/Ibanez neck profiles. Maybe @feraledge can guide me, as far as I remember he's a bit of an ESP/LTD reference guy around here? I've never ever held an ESP/LTD before.



Is it a used korean made or new indonesian one? Looks like they are made in Korea again. I used to borrow my friend's M-400, made in South Korea and it had a 1000-series Floyd Rose. Pretty solid feeling guitar, tone and general feel wasn't anything out of this world, but you can't really go wrong with EMG's. Thin-U neck is not as wide as Ibanez, width feels smaller and profile is more like a C, which is closer to Jackson. 13,7" fretboard radius also feels different, it's smaller than Ibanez or compound radius which Jacksons have.


----------



## Kobalt

Metropolis said:


> Is it a used korean made or new indonesian one? Looks like they are made in Korea again. I used to borrow my friend's M-400, made in South Korea and it had a 1000-series Floyd Rose. Pretty solid feeling guitar, tone and general feel wasn't anything out of this world, but you can't really go wrong with EMG's. Thin-U neck is not as wide as Ibanez, width feels smaller and profile is more like a C, which is closer to Jackson. 13,7" fretboard radius also feels different, it's smaller than Ibanez or compound radius which Jacksons have.


It would definitely be a new one, yeah.

I'm looking at the M series because ESP lists on their website that it has a 43mm nut width (which is what I'm after on a neck) and their "extra thin flat" profile, which I assume is similar to the one I had on my Schecter Banshee 6 (although that one definitely had a 42mm width) since both companies are extremely similar for obvious reasons. One of my local stores actually has a M-200 in stock and will drop by when I have the chance to try out the neck and see if the neck is what I'm after.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is gonna be thr 2nd time I buy back something I sold.



yup.

Re-bought the R&R SL/LD I sold. Same exact unit.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I always was curious about the Intellifex as well. And the Yamah SPX90?


The Intellifex is Deftones Around the Fur / White Pony in a box. Every preset sounds like a song from those albums, lol.

I love it. It actually got me curious about parallel effects routings, because I know Rocktron is known for the dry-thru mixer. Today I pulled out an old Behringer mixer I have had for years, and hooked it up through the effects loop of my XXX, and ran my G-Major 2 through it as a parallel loop. I could definitely hear how it digitized the sound a bit in series, and running it parallel kept the natural tone a bit better. I want to try the same thing with my Axe-FX II when I get time.

Yeah, I have read about the Yamaha SPX900. The couple I have thought about getting is the Lexicon MPX1, and Boss SE-70. Maybe the Boss VF-1 (I had one like 20 years ago). I want to get a couple of the cool ones, but don't want to just collect a bunch of crap that will sit in my basement, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Yeah, I have read about the Yamaha SPX900. The couple I have thought about getting is the Lexicon MPX1, and Boss SE-70. Maybe the Boss VF-1 (I had one like 20 years ago). I want to get a couple of the cool ones, but don't want to just collect a bunch of crap that will sit in my basement, lol.



The SPX is apparently Zakk Wylde's 80's tone. Driving into a stereo rig and using one of the built-in presets. 

Which is useful because my SL/LD preamp will be part of a stereo rig. 

Oh also, apparently Glenn Tipton used the Intellifex religiously throughout the years. Never left his rig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I may try to get the KSR Ceres again. I'm actually thinking it would pair really well with the THICC recto-ness of the R&R SL/LD preamp.


----------



## feraledge

Kobalt said:


> It would definitely be a new one, yeah.
> 
> I'm looking at the M series because ESP lists on their website that it has a 43mm nut width (which is what I'm after on a neck) and their "extra thin flat" profile, which I assume is similar to the one I had on my Schecter Banshee 6 (although that one definitely had a 42mm width) since both companies are extremely similar for obvious reasons. One of my local stores actually has a M-200 in stock and will drop by when I have the chance to try out the neck and see if the neck is what I'm after.


Extra thin flat is different than the Banshee profile. Schecter I think uses extra thin C and ESP will use extra thin U - though rarely - both are very similar IMO and wouldn't have much issue swapping between them. 
Extra thin flat is different though, it's more Ibanez like with a flatter back and broader shoulders. Thickness is pretty similar. 
Personally, I prefer the extra thin C/U, but that's just me. 
Great guitar though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I may try to get the KSR Ceres again. I'm actually thinking it would pair really well with the THICC recto-ness of the R&R SL/LD preamp.


The Ceres is awesome. I kind of don't need the Mooer Preamp Live and I'm thinking of selling it off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Ceres is awesome. I kind of don't need the Mooer Preamp Live and I'm thinking of selling it off.


Neat.  

It seems super bright and tight so it seems perfect to run with a 2nd preamp.


----------



## stevexc

Well my pseudo-Life Pedal clone failed miserably due to the spaghetti wiring that I couldn't get right, so I've decided to split it into 3 separate pedals - modded RAT with a blend, clean boost, and octave. Just gotta order some enclosures and jacks.

On the other hand, to eliminate the spaghetti wiring issue, I've thrown together a PCB for my take on the pedal that I'm (eventually) going to get printed when it's in the budget.


----------



## stevexc

Minor change of plans. Redid some of the wiring to get everything to just run in series (originally I had everything in the clean blend's loop so it acted as a master switch, now the clean blend is only for the RAT and the rest is before/after it on separate switches) and isolated the problem to the RAT PCB. So I ordered a new one and parts for it, as well as parts for a simple two-channel loop switcher.

On top of that, I've got a somewhat functional Revv G3 on my way that I only had to pay shipping on that I'm gonna try and fix (or see if I can get Revv to...)!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Nothing fancy but just ordered this cheap simple Donner Alpha FX pedal, It has Reverb, Delay, Chorus, Flanger all in one pedal form which is convenient for me. I run My Ampeg ss70 with a Tight Drive Jr and even though it sounds good when playing single notes or leads it just sounds very dry and boring..


----------



## sirbuh

Pre-order in on the Boss Waza Headphones.


----------



## Bentaycanada

I think my first order of 2020 will be this...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hopefully that 8100 preamp pedal. 

I'm also thinking about the hot-rodded Floyd Rose'd Strat route too. Hmm...


----------



## sirbuh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hopefully that 8100 preamp pedal.



Wait what 8100 preamp pedal?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

From Master Effects. He probably harassed them about making him one with My Little Pony on the top of the pedal casing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> From Master Effects. He probably harassed them about making him one with My Little Pony on the top of the pedal casing.



Nah. Paw Patrol.


----------



## Kobalt

I'm in the market for something with the capabilities of an amp under 50W to jam out at home, a digital modeler to play with headphones when I want to be quiet, and a USB interface to play and record through a DAW with VST plugins...and that is affordable... I've had my eyes on finding a used THR10X however I'm unsure about the USB aspect of it. I'm not seeking the perfect tone, but I'm not willing to sound like garbage either... It seems like a lot of boxes to tick for a single piece of gear still nowadays, other than a Line 6 Spider.


----------



## Shask

Kobalt said:


> I'm in the market for something with the capabilities of an amp under 50W to jam out at home, a digital modeler to play with headphones when I want to be quiet, and a USB interface to play and record through a DAW with VST plugins...and that is affordable... I've had my eyes on finding a used THR10X however I'm unsure about the USB aspect of it. I'm not seeking the perfect tone, but I'm not willing to sound like garbage either... It seems like a lot of boxes to tick for a single piece of gear still nowadays, other than a Line 6 Spider.


I would say Boss Katana. They can do all those things.


----------



## sirbuh

Grabbed another Dookie Pedal for a gift. 
Bastids tried to run up the price then V2 happened.


----------



## techjsteele

Pulled the trigger on a new Agile Intrepid Pro 728 (the charcoal finish model with SD Blackouts). Having owned a few 8-string versions of this guitar, I am definitely preferring the 7-string version over those tone-wise and feel-wise. FYI, for anyone purchasing one of these, !'m 99% certain the body wings are ash and not mahogany (as the website claims). For me, that worked out perfectly since my other 7-string has both a mahogany body and neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

techjsteele said:


> Pulled the trigger on a new Agile Intrepid Pro 728 (the charcoal finish model with SD Blackouts). Having owned a few 8-string versions of this guitar, I am definitely preferring the 7-string version over those tone-wise and feel-wise. FYI, for anyone purchasing one of these, !'m 99% certain the body wings are ash and not mahogany (as the website claims). For me, that worked out perfectly since my other 7-string has both a mahogany body and neck.



I've been debating on getting a baritone 7-string instead of another 8-string, Actually kinda miss having a low F.


----------



## techjsteele

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been debating on getting a baritone 7-string instead of another 8-string, Actually kinda miss having a low F.


Yeah, tell me about it. I didn't really get along with the width of most 8-string necks I tried, but absolutely loved the tone that having a 28"+ scale neck provided (perhaps that clarity of the lower strings?). At least with the Intrepid, I have the low F#/F option with a much easier to play neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

techjsteele said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. I didn't really get along with the width of most 8-string necks I tried, but absolutely loved the tone that having a 28"+ scale neck provided (perhaps that clarity of the lower strings?). At least with the Intrepid, I have the low F#/F option with a much easier to play neck.



Oh yeah the sound was massive. I had a Duncan Distortion neck in the bridge (yep) and it was instant Meshuggah tone. I'd love to find the hard-as-shit to find Agile 730 or something. Wanna go all-out F/drop E.


----------



## Metropolis

York Audio came with .wav format ir's, just when I thought about having every Mesa Boogie Oversized pack under the sun I had to buy another one, and damn it sounds good. Very close to what I want to hear in my head so to speak.


----------



## Shask

After using a couple of 212 cabs for years, I have been thinking a 412 would be nice to have. Especially in the basement with the big amps. Always looking for more depth chunk. I ran into a good deal on a Peavey XXX 412 Slant Cab. I decided to grab it and bring it home. Hopefully it will be a nice addition to add some more depth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about getting the Mooer 005. Need a cheap as shit, but tight as fuck preamp. 

And eventually either a 2nd hand Two Notes CAB or CabM.


----------



## Bearitone

Don't want to make a whole NGD thread for this but, I just got an Eminence Governor to pair with the SwampThang in my Randall combo and they make a pretty sweet pair.


----------



## Protestheriphery

Possibly a Two Notes Torpedo Reload. Im done with fighting with settings on my amps to get them to not sound like mush at low volumes. Most importantly, I really want to get them authentic t00b toanz on my janky demos.

Or, I might just get a shitty Boss tremolo pedal. Ive nver had one. It could go either way, honestly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been talking about it for awhile... But once I get the cash, I really need to get an original ISP Theta RACK preamp. The 2-channel version, not the 1-channel stompbox. It was either that, a Peavey Rockmaster, or Kartakou Colossus. Something that blends real well with a Recto sound.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been talking about it for awhile... But once I get the cash, I really need to get an original ISP Theta RACK preamp. The 2-channel version, not the 1-channel stompbox. It was either that, a Peavey Rockmaster, or Kartakou Colossus. Something that blends real well with a Recto sound.


The rack preamp looks pretty sick. Too bad it's around $1000.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The rack preamp looks pretty sick. Too bad it's around $1000.



They've been discontinued for a long time and aren't really in demand. Could probably find a used one for much less than that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They've been discontinued for a long time and aren't really in demand. Could probably find a used one for much less than that.


I think Sweetwater sells them though? They are special order, but still.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I ended up getting a Mooer 003 for like... extremely fucking cheap. Might as well give it a shot for the price I got it for. Hopefully a decent placeholder until I get a proper preamp.

Guess next is either a used Two Notes Cab(M?) or AMT Pangaea.


----------



## thrashinbatman

Protestheriphery said:


> Possibly a Two Notes Torpedo Reload. Im done with fighting with settings on my amps to get them to not sound like mush at low volumes. Most importantly, I really want to get them authentic t00b toanz on my janky demos.
> 
> Or, I might just get a shitty Boss tremolo pedal. Ive nver had one. It could go either way, honestly.


I'm with you. I've been fighting to get a guitar tone I really like for my band's EP, and it's hard to track because my studio is not soundproofed well (at all, really). There's treatment, but there's very little preventing the sound from traveling around the house. When I reamp it's fuckin' _loud_, and I know it annoys my girlfriend and roommate. The Reload seems like a pretty solid attenuator, plus it'll also replace my loadbox and reamp box which is a nice plus. It's been moved to the top of the gear queue for me.


----------



## stevexc

maybe not "next" as I got it a week ago but I haven't put more than 20 minutes playtime on it.

Best part was that it was essentially free. Paid shipping + taxes, <$60CAD.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm toying with trying out a sonicake sandman pedal. supposedly it emulates a JCM900/Engl Savage/VH4/Recto/5150 and it's only like 50$.


----------



## Spinedriver

stevexc said:


> maybe not "next" as I got it a week ago but I haven't put more than 20 minutes playtime on it.
> 
> Best part was that it was essentially free. Paid shipping + taxes, <$60CAD.



How'd you manage to wrangle a Revv pedal for less than $60 ??? 

As for 'next gear' I was flip-flopping between getting either a Yorkville powered 1x15 pa speaker, a Headrush 112 or a Two Notes CAB M and ended up with a Boss EQ-200... Go figure...


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I ended up getting a Mooer 003 for like... extremely fucking cheap. Might as well give it a shot for the price I got it for. Hopefully a decent placeholder until I get a proper preamp.
> 
> Guess next is either a used Two Notes Cab(M?) or AMT Pangaea.



I don't know that I've ever tried the "Power Zone" on the Preamp Live. So far, my 'go to' amps have been the VHT Pitbull, PRS Archon, a couple of Engls and the CAE 100. I think it should be halfway decent but it largely depends on what you're running it through. I usually have to swap irs when I change which amp I'm using. Some work well with the same ir, & others sound better with another.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spinedriver said:


> I don't know that I've ever tried the "Power Zone" on the Preamp Live. So far, my 'go to' amps have been the VHT Pitbull, PRS Archon, a couple of Engls and the CAE 100. I think it should be halfway decent but it largely depends on what you're running it through. I usually have to swap irs when I change which amp I'm using. Some work well with the same ir, & others sound better with another.



Do me a favor and check it?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I use the Mesa Mark series, the Marshall based stuff (Marshalls, Friedmans, EVH 5150 III, etc), and the Peavey stuff (JSX, 5150).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was leaning towards the 5153 or Blackmore pedals, but I got this for like $30 so I couldn't say no.


----------



## stevexc

Spinedriver said:


> How'd you manage to wrangle a Revv pedal for less than $60 ???



My good pal Mr @Winspear had one that was giving him issues that he offered me for the cost of shipping if I wanted to try fixing it... it showed up and worked just fine lol. He was cool with me keeping it haha


----------



## r33per

Walrus Audio Lillian and the Gigrig Wetter Box. I'll use it with the phase in A and a flanger in B, expression pedal to mix.


----------



## c7spheres

I want a ToneBender fuzz, someday.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do me a favor and check it?



I don't know what else you're using for pedals but on it's own, I'd put the gain somewhere between (their versiona of) a JCM800 & a JCM900. Put an od pedal before it like an MXR CBMOD and you'll be fine. As for tone, it's darker than the Marshall models (in a good way) and I have no idea what the cab sim out on the pedal sounds like but when I run it through my Radar pedal, it's pretty decent.


----------



## narad

Acquired.


----------



## Bentaycanada

I did a thing....




Never got my hands on any Friedman before and this was too good a deal to pass up. I am looking to move it for a PT or JJ Jr instead, but man what an impressive amp. Reputation very well deserved!


----------



## Bentaycanada

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm toying with trying out a sonicake sandman pedal. supposedly it emulates a JCM900/Engl Savage/VH4/Recto/5150 and it's only like 50$.



Thanks for that! I've owned at least half a dozen of the Mooer preamps, and think they're the best product of the this decade. I had never heard of this Sandman pedal, and just snagged one for $55 USD! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

feraledge said:


> Extra thin flat is different than the Banshee profile. Schecter I think uses extra thin C and ESP will use extra thin U - though rarely - both are very similar IMO and wouldn't have much issue swapping between them.
> Extra thin flat is different though, it's more Ibanez like with a flatter back and broader shoulders. Thickness is pretty similar.
> Personally, I prefer the extra thin C/U, but that's just me.
> Great guitar though.


Both are great neck profiles IMO - The Thin U and X thin C. Not a huge difference depending on who you are but I prefer the compound radius that some Schecter's will offer.

Regarding what is next? I have no idea I just came here to get some ideas. I think I will just be rolling some OD pedals. Pretty interested in a Savage Drive and a Fortin Grind.


----------



## Spinedriver

Bentaycanada said:


> Thanks for that! I've owned at least half a dozen of the Mooer preamps, and think they're the best product of the this decade. I had never heard of this Sandman pedal, and just snagged one for $55 USD! Can't wait to try it out.



Where the hell was all of this stuff when I was just starting out ?? lol ... 
Back when I was in high school, a Boss Heavy Metal or one of several (if you could find one) DOD pedal were about as 'high gain' as you could get. Metal Zones didn't come out until a few years later. It would have been amazing to have this kind of selection of $50-$75 pedals back then.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Spinedriver said:


> Where the hell was all of this stuff when I was just starting out ?? lol ...
> Back when I was in high school, a Boss Heavy Metal or one of several (if you could find one) DOD pedal were about as 'high gain' as you could get. Metal Zones didn't come out until a few years later. It would have been amazing to have this kind of selection of $50-$75 pedals back then.



Right!?! I played a Zoom 505 II, then an MT-2 into an SS Combo until I was at least 18/19. That’s all there was!


----------



## sirbuh

Spinedriver said:


> Where the hell was all of this stuff when I was just starting out ?? lol ...
> Back when I was in high school, a Boss Heavy Metal or one of several (if you could find one) DOD pedal were about as 'high gain' as you could get. Metal Zones didn't come out until a few years later. It would have been amazing to have this kind of selection of $50-$75 pedals back then.



So true. The cheaper plugins would have been just killer, not to mention the online lessons.

FX III or Kemper starting to look interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spinedriver said:


> Where the hell was all of this stuff when I was just starting out ?? lol ...
> Back when I was in high school, a Boss Heavy Metal or one of several (if you could find one) DOD pedal were about as 'high gain' as you could get. Metal Zones didn't come out until a few years later. It would have been amazing to have this kind of selection of $50-$75 pedals back then.


And now we've gone full circle. People are trying to hype the shit out of old distortion pedals again.


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And now we've gone full circle. People are trying to hype the shit out of old distortion pedals again.



That's just it, taking those old pedals and running them through an Axe III, a Mesa MK V or some other pro-level tone shaping piece of gear, of course it's going to sound good. Run them through the same 30 watt solid state Gorilla amp that people used back then, they'll get the idea of why we say they sounded like ass.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And now we've gone full circle. People are trying to hype the shit out of old distortion pedals again.


I just got a DOD 250 Overdrive Preamp, so I am back to the 70's, lol.

Funny enough, relevant to this conversation, I was digging around in the basement the other day, and found my original DOD 12V 50ma adapter I used back in high school for the Death Metal Pedal. Still works! Maybe it will work with my FX65.....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I just got a DOD 250 Overdrive Preamp, so I am back to the 70's, lol.
> 
> Funny enough, relevant to this conversation, I was digging around in the basement the other day, and found my original DOD 12V 50ma adapter I used back in high school for the Death Metal Pedal. Still works! Maybe it will work with my FX65.....


What version of the DOD 250?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fucking seeing too many videos of the 5150II/6505+. I really want that Kartakou Colossus.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just sold my DSM, and have bought this beast! VERY excited!


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What version of the DOD 250?


The newest reissue version. I got it and the Bifet Boost a few weeks ago.

I have slowly collected most of the newer DOD reissues as they have gone on sales the last few years. I got the Boneshaker, Gunslinger, Envelope Filter, Gonkulator, 250 OD, and BiFet Boost.

I didn't buy the Meatbox, Phasor, or Compressor, because I didn't think I would find a use for them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> The newest reissue version. I got it and the Bifet Boost a few weeks ago.
> 
> I have slowly collected most of the newer DOD reissues as they have gone on sales the last few years. I got the Boneshaker, Gunslinger, Envelope Filter, Gonkulator, 250 OD, and BiFet Boost.
> 
> I didn't buy the Meatbox, Phasor, or Compressor, because I didn't think I would find a use for them.


How's the Bifet?


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How's the Bifet?


I only tried it for about 10 minutes. I bought a pile of things all in the same week, and the other things were more interesting to play with, lol. I got the Bifet, 250, Intellifex, Source Audio Gemini, Digitech Chorus Factory, and a Peavey XXX 412 cab all in like the same few weeks.

It seemed like a pretty transparent boost with a lot of volume with lower output pickups. When I used my typical high output pickups I got more of an overdriven grit, like I was overloading the front end of it. I get the same issue with my 440 Envelope Filter. Turning my volume down on my guitar some, or puling to single coils seemed to help it remain clean. I like how you can turn the buffer on and off without turning on the actual boost. I can see this being helpful in the future to buffer effects loops and other pedals and such.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I only tried it for about 10 minutes. I bought a pile of things all in the same week, and the other things were more interesting to play with, lol. I got the Bifet, 250, Intellifex, Source Audio Gemini, Digitech Chorus Factory, and a Peavey XXX 412 cab all in like the same few weeks.
> 
> It seemed like a pretty transparent boost with a lot of volume with lower output pickups. When I used my typical high output pickups I got more of an overdriven grit, like I was overloading the front end of it. I get the same issue with my 440 Envelope Filter. Turning my volume down on my guitar some, or puling to single coils seemed to help it remain clean. I like how you can turn the buffer on and off without turning on the actual boost. I can see this being helpful in the future to buffer effects loops and other pedals and such.


I'm kind of curious how it compares to the Micro Amp and LPB-1.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm kind of curious how it compares to the Micro Amp and LPB-1.


From a design point of view, I think the Bifet would be something closer to a Boss FA-1 without the EQ. The Microamp is an opamp stage, and the LPB is a single transistor gain stage. I am not sure though. I do want to test it some more though when I have time. I have a Dr. Boogey pedal that squeals without a buffer pedal in front of it, so I am wondering if this buffer would pair well with this pedal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Source audio Collider is getting ordered tomorrow. I must journey into ambience and 80s stadiums.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A shitty $19 hand drill, so I could use it for string winding.


----------



## Shask

The906 said:


> Source audio Collider is getting ordered tomorrow. I must journey into ambience and 80s stadiums.


I got a Gemini this week. I have been messing around with their software. It is pretty cool stuff overall. Definitely tweaky though. I am a Chorus fanatic, and it still has taken me a few days to figure out how to dial in the sounds I like.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone try any of the Aion Electronics pedals?


----------



## sirbuh

Picking up a HX stomp in a few.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just picked up the matching vertical 212 for my DSL15H!


----------



## r33per

Bentaycanada said:


> Just picked up the matching vertical 212 for my DSL15H!
> 
> View attachment 76050


Nice. I've been mulling over 2x12s recently and thinking vertical is the way to go...


----------



## Bentaycanada

r33per said:


> Nice. I've been mulling over 2x12s recently and thinking vertical is the way to go...



With the slant cab the sound is dispersed better than my old 212 on its side. It’s lightweight and sounds great!


----------



## sleewell

working with Joe on a run of production level Balaguer 7 strings. going to need a few people who want in, more details to follow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna give those EB 10 - 48 strings a try. Haven't used Slinkies a lot, so worth a shot.


----------



## Bearitone

Just got all the Polyphia tabs and started trying to learn the song “Goose” today and boy... this is going to be a struggle for me


----------



## xchristopherx

Bearitone said:


> Dude, how do you like that 512?
> 412 plus a 12” sub correct?


It’s just a stereo cab. 2 on one side 3 on the other. It’s unreasonably loud. I’ve got a couple 4x12 cabs that don’t come close.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man this little Mooer 003 preamp actually kicks ass.  It's not a gain monster like the 005 5153 dealio, but I dig it's voicing much more.


----------



## r33per

r33per said:


> Walrus Audio Lillian and the Gigrig Wetter Box. I'll use it with the phase in A and a flanger in B, expression pedal to mix.


And I can recommend them! Lillian didn't work before the amp (for me) so it's in the loop and mixed in the wetter box with a dreamscape chorus. Great fun.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man this little Mooer 003 preamp actually kicks ass.  It's not a gain monster like the 005 5153 dealio, but I dig it's voicing much more.



Honestly, anyone know if the Koch Superlead or Pedaltones sound any good? This little thing got me interested in Koch amps. It's got an interesting sound. 

Also my EB strings came in. Will find out how they sound and feel when my drill comes in tomorrow. Because peak lazy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, anyone know if the Koch Superlead or Pedaltones sound any good? This little thing got me interested in Koch amps. It's got an interesting sound.
> 
> Also my EB strings came in. Will find out how they sound and feel when my drill comes in tomorrow. Because peak lazy.


I'm not particularly sure about the pedals, but the amps are amazing and crafted right here in the Netherlands. I've got a Powertone and it can do just about anything. It's good quality and you really get what you pay for.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I decided to buy this little guy for my dad. I was planning on getting him the SV20 for the cool factor with the plexi look, but no MV means it’s probably way too loud to get the full drive out of it. Even the 5w option is probably cooking. He’s always saying that his AC30 is too damn loud to play. Even with the volume at 1 it’s already rattling his house  

This thing switches between 20/3/.5 watts, has a tilt pot that acts as if the low and high Inputs had a blend pot between them, a MV, and a pull boost to cover the channel jumping. Pretty cool little amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'm not particularly sure about the pedals, but the amps are amazing and crafted right here in the Netherlands. I've got a Powertone and it can do just about anything. It's good quality and you really get what you pay for.



It's hard to find Koch amps around here in the state, but yeah, it really does sound killer. I played it a bit more today while getting my G&L Superhawk setup and restrung, and it's just a cool sound. It actually reminds me of the L6 Badonk model in the Helix, but a bit easier on the ears. 

I'd still like to find out more about the Pedaltone or Superlead preamp pedals. I dig the Mooer pedal, but without remote switching, it's kind of a bitch to use for my rig.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought this week...

2 hardwire DL-8's one for short rhythm delay other for long delay $60 each used and shipped and in box

Digitech Polara...was looking for a Rv-7 , Polara does what i need it to. Sounds good actually..im a rack effect guy just wanting something different like Knobs vs all those parameters to tweak

MXR M234 chorus ...yes it does suck some tone but it does sound good

Patch cables 6"

3 PCB's for pedal builds last week..Wonder Drive , Muzzle and a T.S

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Bought this week...
> 
> 2 hardwire DL-8's one for short rhythm delay other for long delay $60 each used and shipped and in box
> 
> Digitech Polara...was looking for a Rv-7 , Polara does what i need it to. Sounds good actually..im a rack effect guy just wanting something different like Knobs vs all those parameters to tweak
> 
> MXR M234 chorus ...yes it does suck some tone but it does sound good
> 
> Patch cables 6"
> 
> 3 PCB's for pedal builds last week..Wonder Drive , Muzzle and a T.S
> 
> Mike


I love the Hardwire pedals. I bought several of them earlier this year. I would say they are the most "rack effects sounding" pedals I have found. (Not including the big, super expensive pedal brands). Actually getting these kind of caused me to buy more rack units this year. You should get a CR-7 to match for Chorus. I have probably 12+ Chorus pedals, and that one is probably my favorite of them all. I also have the DL-8 and RV-7. Great pedals all around.


----------



## Mourguitars

I will have to check that one out Shask ! Thanks for recommending it...

Wanting to turn a amp on and step on a pedal or two and maybe twist a knob nowadays....being almost 58...time for simple yet effective things now ! Im in the fishing Biz..i do wear light weight kaki fishing pants but there not the same as Tan pants ...had to put that out there lol

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I will have to check that one out Shask ! Thanks for recommending it...
> 
> Wanting to turn a amp on and step on a pedal or two and maybe twist a knob nowadays....being almost 58...time for simple yet effective things now ! Im in the fishing Biz..i do wear light weight kaki fishing pants but there not the same as Tan pants ...had to put that out there lol
> 
> Mike


I like pedals and racks. I have tons of pedals, but the Hardwire pedals I got this year actually helped me realize the sounds I had been looking for were more studio-rack effects, and not the "analog sound" everyone else seems to chase. That was a big thing I learned this year, and the Hardwire pedals, especially the CR-7, is what made me realize that. Even as I buy more pedals, I have been looking at more digital pedals instead of analog. I got a Source Audio Gemini Chorus for Christmas, and that is another cool digital Chorus. The CR-7 is one of the only Chorus pedals I know of that can do an 8-Voice Multi-Chorus. I also bought a Digitech CF-7 Chorus Factory because of it, lol.

I like having the pedals, but many times I only use the same 2-3 settings, so sometimes it is easier to just have a small rack unit sitting there with 1-2 settings for Chorus, Delay, and Reverb instead of 3-4 pedals with all the cables, power supplies, etc.... It is actually less complex in some ways, once you get that one master preset created. I bought a G Major 2, and an Intellifex later in the year, and I love the sound of both of them. I still want to pick up some of the other rack units in that "Used to be $1000, but now <$200 because no one wants rack" category.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, my SL/LD preamp died. 

Great timing to get the Mooer preamp, huh?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, my SL/LD preamp died.
> 
> Great timing to get the Mooer preamp, huh?


Tube(s), fuses, or cold solder joints would be my guesses. 

By the way, $150-200 for Danelectro pedals to support a guy selling overpriced Chinese pedals and gay marriage bans is an absolute no for me. Random, I know, but I don't feel like starting a new thread, and there might be someone interested in buying the Roebuck (Ibanez MT-10 Mostortion clone) or one of the other newer pedals they've put out. I think most here would like to be informed of that.

Fuck you, Stephen Ridinger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Tube(s), fuses, or cold solder joints would be my guesses.
> 
> By the way, $150-200 for Danelectro pedals to support a guy selling overpriced Chinese pedals and gay marriage bans is an absolute no for me. Random, I know, but I don't feel like starting a new thread, and there might be someone interested in buying the Roebuck (Ibanez MT-10 Mostortion clone) or one of the other newer pedals they've put out. I think most here would like to be informed of that.
> 
> Fuck you, Stephen Ridinger.


Looked around inside. Can't find any fuses. May spend an afternoon with the board out and look around. I replaced the tubes with a set of tubes I know work, so I'm not sure if that works either.

Might have been my fault for leaving the switch on while using a power strip to turn everything on. But I don't think this would cause too much harm? I coulda swore you could do this with rack units.

And yeah fuck Danelectro.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looked around inside. Can't find any fuses. May spend an afternoon with the board out and look around. I replaced the tubes with a set of tubes I know work, so I'm not sure if that works either.
> 
> Might have been my fault for leaving the switch on while using a power strip to turn everything on. But I don't think this would cause too much harm? I coulda swore you could do this with rack units.
> 
> And yeah fuck Danelectro.


What is it (not) doing? If it is all tube, only so many things that could happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> What is it (not) doing? If it is all tube, only so many things that could happen.



No power period. Switch ain't doing shit. So I'm not sure if I fried the switch or the transformer.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No power period. Switch ain't doing shit. So I'm not sure if I fried the switch or the transformer.


If you have a multi-meter, you can measure the voltage on the input side of the switch. See if the switch is getting power from the transformer. You could also jump the switch with a wire to see if that powers it.


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> If you have a multi-meter, you can measure the voltage on the input side of the switch. See if the switch is getting power from the transformer. You could also jump the switch with a wire to see if that powers it.


Also, try a different plug. Maybe your wall plug is out, and you need to reset the circuit breaker.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looked around inside. Can't find any fuses. May spend an afternoon with the board out and look around. I replaced the tubes with a set of tubes I know work, so I'm not sure if that works either.
> 
> Might have been my fault for leaving the switch on while using a power strip to turn everything on. But I don't think this would cause too much harm? I coulda swore you could do this with rack units.
> 
> And yeah fuck Danelectro.


A douchenozzle on TheGearPage deleted posts on a Danelectro thread regarding the new pedals because, "No politics." Yeah, sorry, but I'm not buying overpriced products from some dickhead's company who promotes banning gay marriage.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looked around inside. Can't find any fuses. May spend an afternoon with the board out and look around. I replaced the tubes with a set of tubes I know work, so I'm not sure if that works either.
> 
> Might have been my fault for leaving the switch on while using a power strip to turn everything on. But I don't think this would cause too much harm? I coulda swore you could do this with rack units.
> 
> And yeah fuck Danelectro.


Looking at pictures of the unit, there should be a fuse in the place where you plug in the power cord. It is one of those combo plugs where the fuse holder is built into the plug.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Looking at pictures of the unit, there should be a fuse in the place where you plug in the power cord. It is one of those combo plugs where the fuse holder is built into the plug.


Yup. Was there. And the fuse was dead.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Was there. And the fuse was dead.


Make sure you replace it with a fuse of the same specification. Let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Was there. And the fuse was dead.


Awesome. Yep, probably popped it if you have a lot of stuff turning on at once with a power strip. Doing that can cause a small temporary power surge. I would just get in a habit of turning on stuff individually, especially large power items, like a tube poweramp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it came with a spare fuse, so I lucked out. It works like new and all is well. 

Got it paired with my 003 preamp. At least in the room, using a 3rd party cab on the SL/LD preamp paired with the 003's built-in IR actually sound pretty good.


----------



## @zwen

Gonna get a Fortin Grind. I’m stoked.


----------



## 70Seven

Next guitar gear day will be a good one. 
I've been thinking of getting a Axe Fx3 for a little while now. I'm turning 40 in March and have been saving here and there to get it as a Bday present to myself. On Xmas day my wife told me we should use some of our family savings to pay for half of my AxeFx to make sure I can get it for my Bday. So its happening. AxeFx3 is coming home in March!


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looked around inside. Can't find any fuses. May spend an afternoon with the board out and look around. I replaced the tubes with a set of tubes I know work, so I'm not sure if that works either.
> 
> Might have been my fault for leaving the switch on while using a power strip to turn everything on. But I don't think this would cause too much harm? I coulda swore you could do this with rack units.
> 
> And yeah fuck Danelectro.



Huh, I didn't know that. I guess it makes sense, given I'd have to have a 50-year-outdated mindset to consider buying a Danelectro in the first place. Jimmy Page can only take you so far.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just got an AMT Pangaea CP100. I was looking at the Torpedo CAB, but I got this for much, much less.

Up next is hopefully the KSR Ceres, and then eventually that 8100 pedal.


----------



## Kobalt

I’ve been running my Sennheiser HD201 since 2013 now and they’re pretty much on their last leg, the wires are all cracked and the faux leatherette is almost gone. For a budget pair of headphones, I have nothing but good things to say.

That said, I’m now in consideration for a new pair within the following: Audio-Technica ATH-M20x, AKG K52, and Sennheiser HD206.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Kobalt said:


> I’ve been running my Sennheiser HD201 since 2013 now and they’re pretty much on their last leg, the wires are all cracked and the faux leatherette is almost gone. For a budget pair of headphones, I have nothing but good things to say.
> 
> That said, I’m now in consideration for a new pair within the following: Audio-Technica ATH-M20x, AKG K52, and Sennheiser HD206.


If you're wanting to go with something closed that's under $100, I highly recommend the Status Audio CB-1. Super thick pads that are crazy comfy, and they punch above their weight class in terms of sound. I'm super happy with my pair. 
The Takstar Pro 82 are also highly reviewed within budgetish closed headphones.

There's a lot of diminishing returns with headphones, but to me quality starts getting really good once you get around $100. You can get a lot in terms of bang for your buck.


----------



## sleewell

there is a basically brand new 6534+ halfstack on CL for $750. i have no need for it but kinda want to try it. maybe sell the amp and get a super cheap cab?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Well, my previous acquisition put me off of Evertune forever, kills sustain. So I'm off to a respectable Explorer again.


----------



## oniduder

new computer build, almost doneski, bought the threadripper and have all other components, 

here comes more bad recordings soonish!

yaaayy


----------



## LeftOurEyes

I finally caved and got a VHD pedal. He said he wasn't gonna make any for a couple of months so I figured I should try one. It got the cats attention lol


----------



## ATRguitar91

LeftOurEyes said:


> I finally caved and got a VHD pedal. He said he wasn't gonna make any for a couple of months so I figured I should try one. It got the cats attention lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 76393


Congrats! It's a wicked pedal. Now..those mids are in the right spot already, but you'll probably want to increase the rest of the controls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just got an AMT Pangaea CP100. I was looking at the Torpedo CAB, but I got this for much, much less.
> 
> Up next is hopefully the KSR Ceres, and then eventually that 8100 pedal.



Actually idk if I wanna get the Ceres or a new set of Tung Sols for my SL/LD. Hmm.


----------



## SamSam

I've bought two MiJ Ibanez S7420s on ebay. A friend's facebook post mentioning them (he has mine) reminded me how much I love those. So of course I have a blue and a black on the way


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Kobalt said:


> I’ve been running my Sennheiser HD201 since 2013 now and they’re pretty much on their last leg, the wires are all cracked and the faux leatherette is almost gone. For a budget pair of headphones, I have nothing but good things to say.
> 
> That said, I’m now in consideration for a new pair within the following: Audio-Technica ATH-M20x, AKG K52, and Sennheiser HD206.



I would also consider the M40X depending on budget and whether you're open to going used. They're $100 new, but I got mine used for $50 and they've been awesome. A bit flatter response than my M50X, so it's nice to switch back and forth to reference.


----------



## Kobalt

ATRguitar91 said:


> If you're wanting to go with something closed that's under $100, I highly recommend the Status Audio CB-1. Super thick pads that are crazy comfy, and they punch above their weight class in terms of sound. I'm super happy with my pair.
> The Takstar Pro 82 are also highly reviewed within budgetish closed headphones.
> 
> There's a lot of diminishing returns with headphones, but to me quality starts getting really good once you get around $100. You can get a lot in terms of bang for your buck.





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I would also consider the M40X depending on budget and whether you're open to going used. They're $100 new, but I got mine used for $50 and they've been awesome. A bit flatter response than my M50X, so it's nice to switch back and forth to reference.


Thanks for the suggestions guys, but yeah as you can probably tell I don’t allow much money on headphones, I cannot justify the need to spend $100+, as long as it has good range and isn’t overly EQ’d I’m fine with.


----------



## pearl_07

LeftOurEyes said:


> I finally caved and got a VHD pedal. He said he wasn't gonna make any for a couple of months so I figured I should try one. It got the cats attention lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 76393


Great pedal and great dude building them too. I sold mine, but I'll be snagging another one hopefully this year.


----------



## sirbuh

SamSam said:


> I've bought two MiJ Ibanez S7420s on ebay.



A non K7 sevenstring mahogany Ibanez ? Sick.


----------



## USMarine75

That cover of Running with the Devil at the end wow. 

PG has been one of my fav players and inspirations for 30+ years now. So for me this is a must own.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The pedal is weird. It can get overdrive, distortion, and gated fuzz tones.


----------



## prlgmnr

I got my kid a couple of Korg Volcas for his birthday and now I want all the synths in the world


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just got an AMT Pangaea CP100. I was looking at the Torpedo CAB, but I got this for much, much less.
> 
> Up next is hopefully the KSR Ceres, and then eventually that 8100 pedal.



I haven't used mine since I got the KPA, but what a great invention. Super easy to use and all of the recordings I made at that time were aces. And yeah it was so much more affordable than the competition. I'd be interested to hear their new model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I haven't used mine since I got the KPA, but what a great invention. Super easy to use and all of the recordings I made at that time were aces. And yeah it was so much more affordable than the competition. I'd be interested to hear their new model.



We're talking about the AMT? If so, did you dig the power amp modeling on it?


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We're talking about the AMT? If so, did you dig the power amp modeling on it?



power amp modeling?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> power amp modeling?



They added power amp modeling to the entire Pangaea line. They have a model based on the power section of a Recto.


----------



## protest

Potentially what Kyle Rhodes is debuting at NAMM, but it depends on how much it's going to cost.


----------



## Flemmigan

Waiting on a Taylor 214ce to come in. Finally made the plunge after waiting for the last few years to get a new acoustic. Been using the same $300 Alvarez since I began playing 15 years ago---great guitar, but it's time for an upgrade and I love how playable the 214ce is with its relatively thin neck. Looking forward to it, assuming the Reverb transaction doesn't go kaput. o_o


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They added power amp modeling to the entire Pangaea line. They have a model based on the power section of a Recto.



Didnt know. Is it software/firmware based or hardware? I have the first gen CP100 (low serial number).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Didnt know. Is it software/firmware based or hardware? I have the first gen CP100 (low serial number).



It's software and you can update the firmwarw to get it.


----------



## cwhitey2

I actually had double check, but I did not make 1 purchase in 2019 other than strings 

So I decided to start the year off with: https://www.earthquakerdevices.com/life-pedal


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's software and you can update the firmwarw to get it.



Nice... I have to see if I brought it with me. Otherwise I'll set a calendar reminder to do in 9 months lol.


----------



## rokket2005

I wanted to get a Roland Jupiter XM, but figured I'd wait a few months, or at least after namm. Nord announced the Nord Wave 2 also, but that's probably going to be $3k+, so I'll be waiting on that a while too. Maybe around my birthday this year I'll get something nice for myself.


----------



## stevexc

Grabbing some plugs and cable to rewire my gross-ass pedalboard once I get paid this week. Might be able to clear up enough room to fit a Zuul clone...


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Debating on picking up a sick Mayones Duvell Elite 7 that's come up for grabs...


----------



## Metropolis

Neural DSP Arcetype: Nolly. Lead tones in this are just killer, and having another 5150 flavor doesn't hurt. This and Nameless covers almost everything for me, and I will see about Quad Cortex also at end of the year.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Just scored a Schecter JL7 (1st gen) for 110$!


----------



## Vyn

I think the next gear purchase is going to be an Orange of some description to complement my Thrasher 120 - Something with a bit more squish/growl and not as dry/clinical/clanky.


----------



## narad

Vyn said:


> I think the next gear purchase is going to be an Orange of some description to complement my Thrasher 120 - Something with a bit more squish/growl and not as dry/clinical/clanky.



I'm praying we get a cool new Orange amp. That's maybe my #1 or #2 thing that would improve NAMM for me right now.


----------



## Vyn

narad said:


> I'm praying we get a cool new Orange amp. That's maybe my #1 or #2 thing that would improve NAMM for me right now.



I vaguely remember an interview last year that Jim Root did saying that his mini head was discontinued and that he and orange were working on something. If that turned out to be a 50w/100w sig head I'm so down because that filthy/muddy tone he gets is definitely the vibe I'm after.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## odibrom

^ is that a new kind of dildo... ... sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## cwhitey2

cwhitey2 said:


> I actually had double check, but I did not make 1 purchase in 2019 other than strings
> 
> So I decided to start the year off with: https://www.earthquakerdevices.com/life-pedal



Well apparently they canceled my order and are not getting anymore in (musicians friend)  The fuck...


----------



## c7spheres

* I see this as an investment in life experience for musical inspiration. Musical gear : )
- I'm thinking of a Flat-Earth mechanism (like a sort of Trojan horse) or hat I can take on/off, so I can attract OR repel whomever I want at the bar. Smart and dumb people will gather around for this subject in a bar. A hat would work well! This way if I want to have some fun and I'm feeling mischievous, I can attract a bunch of people, get them arguing about flat earth, and then just leave!  But being a mischievous jerk is not the goal here. It's only half the story.
- It may prove especially useful to sacrifice the hat as a visual prop for the "herd" to use when they get all drunken scientist about it. I could use it to help remove a particularly overbearing a$$hole away from an (actually) cute metal girl I've been noticing lately, so I can make my move and pull her aside without dumb nuts getting in my way. 
- This might even qualify as a tax deduction under work related equipment. I'll have to check into that. 
- Worth a try for $12. Think of all the fun one could have with this hat! : ) 
- Hey, when you're not a drinker, bars can get boring. I just go for the billiards and occasional female. 
- It's Music gear.





odibrom said:


> ^ is that a new kind of dildo... ... sorry, I couldn't resist...



It's a Bronze age condom for "little" people.


----------



## XPT707FX

I’m thinking about picking up a Jackson Pro Loomis Kelly whenever it gets released


----------



## gunch

Think I’m gonna do a BEOD and a IR pedal this year


----------



## sirbuh

Fender Ice Blue HM Strat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

my ATH-M40Xs are dead now. 

Debating on if I get another set, try the M50Xs, or try the Beyer DT770s


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> my ATH-M40Xs are dead now.
> 
> Debating on if I get another set, try the M50Xs, or try the Beyer DT770s


The sennheiser HD6xx are worth looking into. I upgraded to 6xxs my K240s and it's a big difference. Much more even sounding.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Thought I was going to hunt for an old plexi; wound up with another Fender 
This is the last point to point amp Fender produced. It was designed by amp legend, Ed Jahns, and features ultra linear transformers and 140w output (switchable to 75w) from 4 6L6GC’s. The tone stack comes right off of V1a and has pull pots to boost BMT, and a pull bright for Volume. Off of V4a is the 5 band GEQ (90,240,750,2.3k,6.2k) It’s very clean for a 40 year old amp, and stock, minus 2 small Paktron caps that have been replaced with Orange Drops. 


The preamp tubes are all original, and date to the 43rd week of 1980. All the Mallory electrolytic caps date between 1978-1980, so I’ll be recapping this soon and testing the tubes. Power tubes are Ruby MSTRs so those are obviously newer. 


It needs an odd foot switch to engage the lead channel, so I need to find a schematic and build one. The clean channel is insanely good though. The reverb is outstanding, and it breaks up well with the right combo of volume/master/gain control manipulation. 

Part of me wants to mod it for all 12ax7’s, steal the reverb pre for another switchable gain stage, and make a sleeper high gain monster; but it’s such a rare amp that I’m not sure I want to... yet


----------



## gunch

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 76811
> 
> Thought I was going to hunt for an old plexi; wound up with another Fender
> This is the last point to point amp Fender produced. It was designed by amp legend, Ed Jahns, and features ultra linear transformers and 140w output (switchable to 75w) from 4 6L6GC’s. The tone stack comes right off of V1a and has pull pots to boost BMT, and a pull bright for Volume. Off of V4a is the 5 band GEQ (90,240,750,2.3k,6.2k) It’s very clean for a 40 year old amp, and stock, minus 2 small Paktron caps that have been replaced with Orange Drops.
> View attachment 76812
> 
> The preamp tubes are all original, and date to the 43rd week of 1980. All the Mallory electrolytic caps date between 1978-1980, so I’ll be recapping this soon and testing the tubes. Power tubes are Ruby MSTRs so those are obviously newer.
> View attachment 76813
> 
> It needs an odd foot switch to engage the lead channel, so I need to find a schematic and build one. The clean channel is insanely good though. The reverb is outstanding, and it breaks up well with the right combo of volume/master/gain control manipulation.
> 
> Part of me wants to mod it for all 12ax7’s, steal the reverb pre for another switchable gain stage, and make a sleeper high gain monster; but it’s such a rare amp that I’m not sure I want to... yet


 Now is this what the mark series is kinda based on?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Now is this what the mark series is kinda based on?



Nah, the Mark series came out in the early '70s. This came out in 1980


----------



## DudeManBrother

gunch said:


> Now is this what the mark series is kinda based on?


No the mark was based on a Fender Princeton that Randall Smith hot rodded as a semi joke/ sleeper amp. It got a ton of attention and Mesa/Boogie was born. This was Fenders attempt to answer the Mark series. It was only produced for 1 year, 1980, and they moved onto circuit board designs and let Mesa do its thing.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> my ATH-M40Xs are dead now.
> 
> Debating on if I get another set, try the M50Xs, or try the Beyer DT770s


 I have the ATH-M50's and I love them. They can handle good volume and can push pretty well. They are very clear and crisp but not harsh at all. The low end can go there when you want too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> I have the ATH-M50's and I love them. They can handle good volume and can push pretty well. They are very clear and crisp but not harsh at all. The low end can go there when you want too.



I went for the M40Xs because they're supposed to be a bit more flat for making music as well. Can't use studio monitors ATM, so I need something that's a decent all-rounder.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I went for the M40Xs because they're supposed to be a bit more flat for making music as well. Can't use studio monitors ATM, so I need something that's a decent all-rounder.


 How do you like them compared to the M50's? The M50's seem to work well for headphone mixing too. Big difference to subtle?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> How do you like them compared to the M50's? The M50's seem to work well for headphone mixing too. Big difference to subtle?


I never tried the M50X's so I can't say. The M40Xs reminded me of the Sony MDRV6s without the harsh high end.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I went for the M40Xs because they're supposed to be a bit more flat for making music as well. Can't use studio monitors ATM, so I need something that's a decent all-rounder.


If you've got the budget for it, it's hard to beat the HD600s. The DT880s are also excellent for a bit less and super comfy. I definitely prefer open headphones if I'm doing any kind of serious listening. 

M40x sound pretty good, but the pads suck. And I know people love the m50 but the time I tried them they were harsh, reviews seem to reflect that as well. if you're going for closed and slightly v shaped I'd opt for the DT770s. For more budget closed I really like the Status CB-1.


----------



## Bentaycanada

This really has my interest.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

c7spheres said:


> How do you like them compared to the M50's? The M50's seem to work well for headphone mixing too. Big difference to subtle?



I own both. The 40's are a bit more flat, so I use them as my main recording/mixing headphones. Then I'll switch over to the 50's just to have a different reference and make sure whatever I'm working on sounds good through another source. The 50's are a bit more "pleasing" to the ear, so I use them more for casual listening and jamming through my Axe FX. Hard to go wrong with either pair, or both depending on the deals you can find


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I own both. The 40's are a bit more flat, so I use them as my main recording/mixing headphones. Then I'll switch over to the 50's just to have a different reference and make sure whatever I'm working on sounds good through another source. The 50's are a bit more "pleasing" to the ear, so I use them more for casual listening and jamming through my Axe FX. Hard to go wrong with either pair, or both depending on the deals you can find


Yeah I really liked the M40Xs. Good price and works decent enough for casual listneing. It's within my budget of course


----------



## Shask

*Makes me realize I need to put my ATH-M50X's to more use*


----------



## StevenC

Starting to think 20 cables strewn across the floor isn't a great idea. That probably needs sorted out soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ZZounds payment plan... my worst enemy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was a bad influence in that decision.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I was a bad influence in that decision.



Fuck you.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ZZounds payment plan... my worst enemy.


the guitar center near my house has one of these for like 500$. It was a pretty damn nice guitar specs wise for that much $$


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> the guitar center near my house has one of these for like 500$. It was a pretty damn nice guitar specs wise for that much $$


Yeah, killer finish, maple neck and body, and what seems like a legit OFR? I can't find any info about it being a FR 1000. Got this one a little cheaper than that too since it was a blem. 

From what I've seen Strat pickguards MAY fit this thing? Hmm...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, killer finish, maple neck and body, and what seems like a legit OFR? I can't find any info about it being a FR 1000. Got this one a little cheaper than that too since it was a blem.
> 
> From what I've seen Strat pickguards MAY fit this thing? Hmm...


yeah the one I tried earlier today was super solid for the price
Better fretwork and general setup than most of the ibbys and x series jacksons I tried. Plus it came with duncan pickups, not OEM shit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah the one I tried earlier today was super solid for the price
> Better fretwork and general setup than most of the ibbys and x series jacksons I tried. Plus it came with duncan pickups, not OEM shit.


Sounds like the one I grabbed. Duncan JB/59 set. Curious how it sounds in maple. 
Do you remember if the Floyd bridge floated? Checking pictures and while it's not recessed, it does seem to slightly float. I can probably set it up and fix it to be dive-only, but I for sure want the fucker solid for when I install a D-tuna.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like the one I grabbed. Duncan JB/59 set. Curious how it sounds in maple.
> Do you remember if the Floyd bridge floated? Checking pictures and while it's not recessed, it does seem to slightly float. I can probably set it up and fix it to be dive-only, but I for sure want the fucker solid for when I install a D-tuna.



The one I played was not floating, it was dive only. It did actually come with a d-tuna though. You'd have to route it out to get it floating.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> The one I played was not floating, it was dive only. It did actually come with a d-tuna though. You'd have to route it out to get it floating.



Yeah that's what I thought. They don't have the routing, but I've seen some where the bridge is slightly raised from the body.

Don't want the floating, though.


----------



## Shask

I am starting to think it is going to be a 5150 III 50W. I have been thinking about it for awhile, but keep going other directions. I was playing one today after I went to the store to get some other stuff. I ended up getting nothing and jamming that amp for like an hour. It just sounds and feels right. I typically only like 100W+, but this amp seems more reasonable for my needs, and seems to have the low end depth to not sound small.


----------



## gunch

ITS FKN TAX SEASON SOON BABES 

What are your plans, geardos? 

Think a want to get a rhinoceros beetle (MIJ ESP or Edwards forest) 

Then maybe a regular BE-OD and Cab sim pedal


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

gunch said:


> ITS FKN TAX SEASON SOON BABES
> 
> What are your plans, geardos?
> 
> Think a want to get a rhinoceros beetle (MIJ ESP or Edwards forest)
> 
> Then maybe a regular BE-OD and Cab sim pedal


Getting myself one of these as a prime doomstick


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> ITS FKN TAX SEASON SOON BABES
> 
> What are your plans, geardos?
> 
> Think a want to get a rhinoceros beetle (MIJ ESP or Edwards forest)
> 
> Then maybe a regular BE-OD and Cab sim pedal



Doing another Warmoth baritone build!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> ITS FKN TAX SEASON SOON BABES
> 
> What are your plans, geardos?
> 
> Think a want to get a rhinoceros beetle (MIJ ESP or Edwards forest)
> 
> Then maybe a regular BE-OD and Cab sim pedal


I'm prob just going to do some from scratch headless builds, but Sully is coming out with a 27" scale Elita that very much has my attention.


----------



## gunch

Bearitone said:


> Doing another Warmoth baritone build!



No evertune this time?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> ITS FKN TAX SEASON SOON BABES
> 
> What are your plans, geardos?
> 
> Think a want to get a rhinoceros beetle (MIJ ESP or Edwards forest)



 

Paying off that Kramer Pacer Vintage 

Probably getting the EMG Daemeuns or whatever they're called 

Finally getting that 8100 preamp pedal


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> No evertune this time?


No Evertune 

Its still a cool bridge, I love mine for what it does, and the engineering behind it is fucking awesome. It just has some flaws that I hadn’t considered and they bothered me more than i thought they would.


----------



## Jake

My Skervesen is in the US  (now the waiting game til it gets here) 

So for 2020....Aristides? Mayones? Skerv again? Time shall tell.


----------



## spacebard

This




il y a 6 jours


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I just bought this Pacer and still haven't gotten it, but I kinda want another one... Just found one in the color I wanted.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man I just bought this Pacer and still haven't gotten it, but I kinda want another one... Just found one in the color I wanted.


Green and Purple... go for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Green and Purple... go for it.



Gotta buy from you first.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gotta buy from you first.


I didn't mean right this second.


----------



## Bearitone

I did it. Pulled the trigger on all the warmoth parts.

For the bridge i ordered an ABM Modern. Plan on throwing in Eintwistle pickups. Waiting on Schaller to give me a price for the tuners. Tele Deluxe Bari on the way


----------



## DudeManBrother

Well I liked the Origin 20 I got for my dad so much I decided to get an Origin 50 for me  

I really like the 3 position power switch. The difference (at least on the 20w) between 0.5w and 3w, and 3w to 20w, isn’t so much a volume increase as much as it adds lows and mids to the sound that fills the room. It does of course get louder, but the highs seem almost uneffected, which makes the increased loudness seem less drastic. 

It’s hard to explain sound with words: It’s like the height of the sound stays the same, but the length and width fill in 3 dimensionally... like volume


----------



## puolimatkankrouvi

Peavey Rockmaster or some other tube preamp. Gonna plug it into my Blackstar ID:15 first, maybe buy power amp and cab later.


----------



## Asphyxia

Epiphone 2020 Prophecy Explorer in Purple.
I can't believe Epiphone made my dream guitar.
Only thing I can find on it was the Andertons walk through at namm.
I've even tried making my own Purple explorer with horrible results before. Once again attempted an Purple Warrior build. Even worse.
Never thought I would be playing somewhat Authentic.


----------



## ricky bobby

I'm thinking I'm in need of a really sludgy overdrive pedal. Probably something like a Black Arts Toneworks Quantum Mystic. Open to suggestions.


----------



## pearl_07

ricky bobby said:


> I'm thinking I'm in need of a really sludgy overdrive pedal. Probably something like a Black Arts Toneworks Quantum Mystic. Open to suggestions.


I can get a really good sludge tone from my EQD Palisades.


----------



## ricky bobby

pearl_07 said:


> I can get a really good sludge tone from my EQD Palisades.



I've been on the fence with that and Dunes. The second hand shop down the street has both in. There are just so many knobs and switches. My ocd will have me tweaking endlessly.


----------



## Bearitone

ricky bobby said:


> I'm thinking I'm in need of a really sludgy overdrive pedal. Probably something like a Black Arts Toneworks Quantum Mystic. Open to suggestions.



Iron Pig


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Iron Pig


Isn't the Iron Pig a modded Rat or something like that?


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Doing another Warmoth bearitone build!



*fixed


----------



## USMarine75

puolimatkankrouvi said:


> Peavey Rockmaster or some other tube preamp. Gonna plug it into my Blackstar ID:15 first, maybe buy power amp and cab later.



Rockmaster or why not the Rocktron Valvesonic Black+ they are blowing out for $299 new? Fender cleans to Mesa metal.


----------



## mpexus

A Bolt On Neck Solar...oh wait... yeah...


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't the Iron Pig a modded Rat or something like that?



Idk, but I had one and it was big and sludgy for sure. Loved playing riffy doom stuff through it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mooer Preamp Live.

And with the Kramer being a bust, gonna be getting that Harley Benton Fusion Tele for sure now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mooer Preamp Live.
> 
> And with the Kramer being a bust, gonna be getting that Harley Benton Fusion Tele for sure now.


Were you able to return the Kramer without too much of a hit in the wallet for shipping and restocking fees?


----------



## Kaura

I hate the beginning of the year since I can't even afford a $100 guitar. Maybe, in February...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Were you able to return the Kramer without too much of a hit in the wallet for shipping and restocking fees?



Still waiting for a message. With the defective pots I think I can get both no restocking fees and don't have to pay shipping


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still waiting for a message. With the defective pots I think I can get both no restocking fees and don't have to pay shipping


That'd be great if so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That'd be great if so.



Would be. The sooner I get the refund (and my tax return ), the sooner I can get this bae.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That's actually a pretty nice looking piece of gear. Wonder how good the fret work is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's actually a pretty nice looking piece of gear. Wonder how good the fret work is.



I've been hearing good things. It's why I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

One of the WAZA Air headphones. Wife has been on my case for playing too loud. lol


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I really need to find something with an EverTune that I'm happy with playability-wise. I don't care much for the neck profile on my Solar so it's probably getting sold.

I'm thinking either a Kiesel w/EverTune or the new Schecter Mach 7ET.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MASS DEFECT said:


> One of the WAZA Air headphones. Wife has been on my case for playing too loud. lol


sell the wife, buy more amps


----------



## budda

Or just sort out a schedule where you're loud, and she's not home. This will be my tack when I get a drum kit and start to learn (because that's gonna be insufferable ).

I picked up a 4U case for the III yesterday. Next up is the MC6, unless a stupid deal on an FC6 shows itself. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Bearitone

LeviathanKiller said:


> I really need to find something with an EverTune that I'm happy with playability-wise. I don't care much for the neck profile on my Solar so it's probably getting sold.
> 
> I'm thinking either a Kiesel w/EverTune or the new Schecter Mach 7ET.



you could throw an ET in a used Ibanez. It would get expensive but, you would have a Wizard neck profile.


----------



## c7spheres

Bearitone said:


> you could throw an ET in a used Ibanez. It would get expensive but, you would have a Wizard neck profile.


^
That new Apex 30 fits the bill


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Bearitone said:


> you could throw an ET in a used Ibanez. It would get expensive but, you would have a Wizard neck profile.



Selection with Ibanez is really poor for me. No way I'd throw an EverTune into a basswood guitar and I stick to 26.5" or longer in scale length. That pretty much excludes every Ibanez for me.



c7spheres said:


> ^
> That new Apex 30 fits the bill



You had my hopes up for a second until I saw the scale on that.


----------



## c7spheres

LeviathanKiller said:


> Selection with Ibanez is really poor for me. No way I'd throw an EverTune into a basswood guitar and I stick to 26.5" or longer in scale length. That pretty much excludes every Ibanez for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You had my hopes up for a second until I saw the scale on that.


 Ah, did realize those Solars were the longer scales. Sorry bout that.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

c7spheres said:


> Ah, did realize those Solars were the longer scales. Sorry bout that.


It's cool. The original Washburn Solars were actually 25.5". I think most people are surprised when they found out the new Solar brand Solars are longer than the old Washburns.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

KnightBrolaire said:


> sell the wife, buy more amps



Can't right now. She's buying me a USA Kelly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MASS DEFECT said:


> Can't right now. She's buying me a USA Kelly.


Yeah I guess you have to keep her for a while then


----------



## maggotspawn

Rocktron Valvesonic preamp. Couldn't decide on Plexi or Blackface, so I'm going to get them both.


----------



## Bearitone

LeviathanKiller said:


> Selection with Ibanez is really poor for me. No way I'd throw an EverTune into a basswood guitar and I stick to 26.5" or longer in scale length. That pretty much excludes every Ibanez for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You had my hopes up for a second until I saw the scale on that.



Oh bro you’re screwed then.
I’ve searched high and low for baritones with thin necks. Even the rgib6 supposedly has a thick neck (thicker than a wizard at least)

One of the only options i could find would be to order a custom aluminum neck from RGI.

Or if you could find a baritone neck that has carbon fiber reinforcement rods, you could shave down the neck to your desired dimensions. Carbon fiber rods provide an insane amount of structural rigidity so you don’t have to worry about shaving off too much wood.


----------



## c7spheres

LeviathanKiller said:


> It's cool. The original Washburn Solars were actually 25.5". I think most people are surprised when they found out the new Solar brand Solars are longer than the old Washburns.



What about this one? Not basswood, has Evertune. It's a 26.5 and Wizard neck. 
https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rgd61alet_1p_01.html


----------



## stevexc

So I put together 4 schematics and PCBs for some new pedals, I eventually want to start selling these things. So next purchase would be to order some PCBs and parts and, well, get building!

I've got an OD with a boost, a sub-octave fuzz, a more compact version of my pseudo-Life Pedal, and oddly enough a sitar simulator that a buddy requested.


----------



## Jake

Skervesen comes this week. 


And now....well this is coming too 






Whoops. 0% financing really got me on this one


----------



## DudeManBrother

Well fuck me. I haven’t even taken delivery on my other 50 watt Marshall yet, and this little guy pops up locally. Luckily they cover different ground, so I can scratch my Plexi itch and curb my insatiable desire to mod it 

I’ll probably take it apart this weekend to see what all has been done to it. PPIMV and a revoiced tone stack for sure. It’s mean sounding. Very unforgiving, and each palm mite hits you in the chest like a sledgehammer. 

I picked it up a few miles from my studio so I popped in to try it out. Unimpressive random chugs and riffs below, for anyone interested. 
https://www.bitchute.com/video/qRHGnKYKDZAo/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That thing is meaner than my grandma when she'd get in a bad mood.


----------



## Bentaycanada

It has to be this! SO excited for it!


----------



## stevexc

Bentaycanada said:


> It has to be this! SO excited for it!
> 
> View attachment 77131


I'm actually really interested in one of those... I've been looking for a simple, cheap amp solution for a while now and while there's a bunch of options this really appeals to me.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought the Rocktron Plexi and Blackplate+ blowout Pre amps , a new Mulitimeter and leads...

Radial BigShot ABY..

Tubes and more Tubes..current production's , thought i would try the cheap Shuguang's 6L6's but I'm on the fence about them ...so more JJ's 6l6's coming

Mike


----------



## Merrekof

Going for a used Ibanez FR1620 this weekend. I really dig the FR but there is something wrong with every model! 
Either it's not a 7 string or Prestige or it is not that easily available. The "FR1627" would've been perfect but I'll settle for a 6 string because I only have 7's these days.


----------



## USMarine75

On its way....


----------



## MFB

Resident SG enthusiast checking in, I approve of this purchase.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

About 20 minutes ago, I found a Rhodes Colossus online for $1999. It's mine now.


----------



## technomancer

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> About 20 minutes ago, I found a Rhodes Colossus online for $1999. It's mine now.



Damn that is a steal


----------



## AndiKravljaca

I plunged in and made a down payment for the Neural DSP Quad Cortex at NAMM. I guess it still counts even though I won't get mine until November, most likely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bout to be hooked up with a KSR Ceres.


----------



## Mprinsje

I need to sell some stuff (anyone looking for a late 70's kramer 450G?) but it will either be one of those new LTD's of the '87 series or a Mesa Oversized 412 cab.

Or even more likely: some impulse buy from the local auction site.


----------



## sirbuh

BC Rich Stealth - had to be done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sirbuh said:


> BC Rich Stealth - had to be done.



Old one or the new Legacy series one?


----------



## sirbuh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Old one or the new Legacy series one?


Legacy


----------



## Backsnack

Call me a nerd, but the more videos I watch of the ZOIA, the more I want one. My fear is that it's so deep I might forget to play guitar while it's hooked up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kind of want an Alexi sawtooth, or maybe an LTD black metal Arrow. I need a V to join the pointy gang.


----------



## Bearitone

I am absolutely itching for that TightMetal Pro II to be available to order.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I kind of want an Alexi sawtooth, or maybe an LTD black metal Arrow. I need a V to join the pointy gang.



A Pinkie Alexi would be amazing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm a bit behind with getting these 2 due to life and automotive reasons (and that fretless RG is still pending the Dimarzios). I am putting the volume pedal as a priority atm.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Nothing special but an Ibanez Rg7321 should be on my doorstep tomorrow. Pure impulse buy. Not sure the year but from pics it appears to have an upgraded bridge pup and a Gibraltar bridge for $180. 

I've wanted a new 7 and really want a Schecter C7 Apocalypse but due to getting a pedal board and a couple pedals here very soon(once I figure out exactly what I want) I went for something cheap.

Hope it's a winner. I'll find out soon.


----------



## Merrekof

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Nothing special but an Ibanez Rg7321 should be on my doorstep tomorrow. Pure impulse buy. Not sure the year but from pics it appears to have an upgraded bridge pup and a Gibraltar bridge for $180.
> 
> I've wanted a new 7 and really want a Schecter C7 Apocalypse but due to getting a pedal board and a couple pedals here very soon(once I figure out exactly what I want) I went for something cheap.
> 
> Hope it's a winner. I'll find out soon.


For 180$?? I bought one too for 180€, it's a great deal! Not that the guitar is great but it isn't bad either.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Merrekof said:


> For 180$?? I bought one too for 180€, it's a great deal! Not that the guitar is great but it isn't bad either.



Yea, I'm not expecting anything magnificent. Just a beater to leave at my drummers house with my 4x12 so all I have to haul is my head and pedalboard. And if it gets beat up, oh well.

Honestly after reading the praise for them for the price around here I wanna try one myself. Maybe take it to a tech for a fret level or dressing if needed.


----------



## Merrekof

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Yea, I'm not expecting anything magnificent. Just a beater to leave at my drummers house with my 4x12 so all I have to haul is my head and pedalboard. And if it gets beat up, oh well.
> 
> Honestly after reading the praise for them for the price around here I wanna try one myself. Maybe take it to a tech for a fret level or dressing if needed.


Well, it had to compete with an RG7620, RG2077XL and JBM27.. so if it's good depends on what you expect


----------



## Shask

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Nothing special but an Ibanez Rg7321 should be on my doorstep tomorrow. Pure impulse buy. Not sure the year but from pics it appears to have an upgraded bridge pup and a Gibraltar bridge for $180.
> 
> I've wanted a new 7 and really want a Schecter C7 Apocalypse but due to getting a pedal board and a couple pedals here very soon(once I figure out exactly what I want) I went for something cheap.
> 
> Hope it's a winner. I'll find out soon.


They can be great guitars! I have one that I put some love into. I bought a flat Gibraltar bridge, Dimarzio pickups, had the frets leveled, and sanded the back of the neck and oiled it. It is a solid guitar!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Shask said:


> They can be great guitars! I have one that I put some love into. I bought a flat Gibraltar bridge, Dimarzio pickups, had the frets leveled, and sanded the back of the neck and oiled it. It is a solid guitar!



Is the flat Gibraltar the II? The one I have on the way didn't look flat, I don't think. Is the II a drop in replacement? What Dimarzios did you put in it, involve any routing?


----------



## Shask

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Is the flat Gibraltar the II? The one I have on the way didn't look flat, I don't think. Is the II a drop in replacement? What Dimarzios did you put in it, involve any routing?


It looks like this, but black: https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/Gibraltar_Standard_II

Yeah, the one they came with was kind of tall on the sides. The II wasn't as tall where you lay your hand. Yeah, it screwed right into the same screws.

I put in a Crunch Lab and Liquifier. They dropped right in. I did it years ago, so I kinda forget, lol. I remember it was pretty easy though.


----------



## ATRguitar91

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Nothing special but an Ibanez Rg7321 should be on my doorstep tomorrow. Pure impulse buy. Not sure the year but from pics it appears to have an upgraded bridge pup and a Gibraltar bridge for $180.
> 
> I've wanted a new 7 and really want a Schecter C7 Apocalypse but due to getting a pedal board and a couple pedals here very soon(once I figure out exactly what I want) I went for something cheap.
> 
> Hope it's a winner. I'll find out soon.


I grabbed one of those with the same intentions years ago. Aside from the stock tuners being rough they're great project guitars. The stock bridge pickup is super muddy though.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Shask said:


> It looks like this, but black: https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/Gibraltar_Standard_II
> 
> Yeah, the one they came with was kind of tall on the sides. The II wasn't as tall where you lay your hand. Yeah, it screwed right into the same screws.
> 
> I put in a Crunch Lab and Liquifier. They dropped right in. I did it years ago, so I kinda forget, lol. I remember it was pretty easy though.



I'll see how it feels and if need be get a II. I really wanna try a D Sonic, Titan, or, Evo. 

Thanks man


----------



## maggotspawn

4 space rack and an Art SLA1 power amp.
Going to be for my incoming Rocktron Valvesonic Plexi preamp. Already got a DBX 131 EQ for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ceres on it's way. Waiting for my tax monies so I could try another trem guitar. looking at one of the Harley Benton Fusions.


----------



## Choop

Lurking around for the right Fender Jaguar. @[email protected]


----------



## Shask

FILTHnFEAR said:


> I'll see how it feels and if need be get a II. I really wanna try a D Sonic, Titan, or, Evo.
> 
> Thanks man


I used it for years before I modded it, so totally usable stock!

I have always wanted to pick up a 6 string D Sonic. I have a Schecter CR-6 I think it might go well in.


----------



## technomancer

Incoming. This one popped up at Ikebbe and I had to jump on it since it looks like they discontinued them. This also gives me both of the reverse CBS headstock Fenders I wanted to snag.

View media item 2693


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

^ stellar taste

God willing, this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Incoming. This one popped up at Ikebbe and I had to jump on it since it looks like they discontinued them. This also gives me both of the reverse CBS headstock Fenders I wanted to snag.
> 
> View media item 2693



If for some reason this gets lost in shipping... it wasn't my fault, I swear.


----------



## Mourguitars

Don't know if this is a typo or not , was looking for some Chinese 12ax7 but at $14.99 i bought four...thought i would share

Mike

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ex-gold-lion-12ax7-ecc83-gold-pin-preamp-tube


----------



## technomancer

Mourguitars said:


> Don't know if this is a typo or not , was looking for some Chinese 12ax7 but at $14.99 i bought four...thought i would share
> 
> Mike
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ex-gold-lion-12ax7-ecc83-gold-pin-preamp-tube



Thanks that is a stupid good price, just grabbed some myself


----------



## DudeManBrother

Same here. I thought you were saying you bought Chinese tubes at $15 ea, which seems about average, but these are a bargain. Got 4 myself. Thanks for the heads up @Mourguitars


----------



## Mourguitars

DudeManBrother said:


> Same here. I thought you were saying you bought Chinese tubes at $15 ea, which seems about average, but these are a bargain. Got 4 myself. Thanks for the heads up @Mourguitars



Yea i was looking for the Chinese tubes and those Gold Lions popped up on google....i bought 4 as well, was like heck yea ! Either missed priced or a great deal....

Also bought these below...i have one of these similar looking i put in V1 in the Kartakou pre and it sounds fantastic 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=183270818334

Mike


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


>


I'll take a guess...Elysian?


----------



## USMarine75

The906 said:


> I'll take a guess...Elysian?



That would actually be a fantastic guess... but no. KxK.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


>



Cool. The bobbins look like the old KxK pickups...

EDIT: and ninja'd 

Actually, those look like the pickups from my green singlecut I had, which means they probably are since I don't know of any other six Rob did with birdseye bobbins


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Cool. The bobbins look like the old KxK pickups...
> 
> EDIT: and ninja'd



Ding!


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Cool. The bobbins look like the old KxK pickups...
> 
> EDIT: and ninja'd
> 
> Actually, those look like the pickups from my green singlecut I had, which means they probably are









?


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> ?



Yep, that's it. I'd still have it as I loved the looks but the neck was a bit too thin/flat on the back for me in the long run. Always wanted to have Rob do another one but...


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Yep, that's it. I'd still have it as I loved the looks but the neck was a bit too thin/flat on the back for me in the long run. Always wanted to have Rob do another one but...



Were you the one that tossed the pickups or was it your buyer?

I like Alnico V and I'm cool if their just too low output for some, but otherwise good sounding.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Were you the one that tossed the pickups or was it your buyer?



I sold that literally years ago with the orginal pickups in it. Even if I pulled them I would have kept them


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> I sold that literally years ago with the orginal pickups in it. Even if I pulled them I would have kept them



OK I feel better about my purchase then haha.


----------



## Mathemagician

Crash Dandicoot said:


> ^ stellar taste
> 
> God willing, this:



What in the name of Odin’s beard is that.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Mathemagician That's a Blackhawk Loki 100. Funnily enough it's channel 1 is based on the Blackhawk Odin 100, so you were already on the right track. Very cool amps, aesthetically and functionally speaking.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought this....
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E9X81Y/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

Was going to buy that Orange Valve Tester...was kinda on the fence about it, what it does is okay for me but ill take a deal that i can use any day !

I understand the manual on this patch mate better than the older model i have....headscratch !


Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay I said I wanted to get a Harley benton Fusion T w/ a trem... But now I'm considering getting a Floyd Rose FRX for my LTD Skolnick. Not sure which route I wanna go.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone buy this today? Was incorrectly listed as RGT, but it’s an RG3120 and maybe a limited run? Never seen one with a flame neck before. It went for $800.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone buy this today? Was incorrectly listed as RGT, but it’s an RG3120 and maybe a limited run? Never seen one with a flame neck before. It went for $800.
> 
> View attachment 77323
> 
> View attachment 77324



That is awesome  I don't think they ever officially did a flame maple neck, but you occasionally get random necks with flame like that. IIRC a buddy had an RGD that had a neck like that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I had a Korean made destroyer and the neck was pretty damn flamey. And I only paid $150.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had a Korean made destroyer and the neck was pretty damn flamey. And I only paid $150.


my cheap ass rg3exfm had a pretty flamed neck too.


----------



## narad

Possibly this:






Or one of these which is just 2-channel, no master:






Any experience with these? I know Dave Friedman co-developed them with Bruce, sound decent on youtube.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone buy this today? Was incorrectly listed as RGT, but it’s an RG3120 and maybe a limited run? Never seen one with a flame neck before. It went for $800.
> 
> View attachment 77323
> 
> View attachment 77324


Yeah, I think that is a normal RG3120TW. It is just a very nice sample of one. I had one years ago I bought new. Probably the nicest Ibanez I ever owned. I also think, based on how the bridge looks, that they just used a super nice camera and lighting to make it look nicer also.


----------



## slmadsen

I have the Rocktron TOL100 in storage and I love that amp. With my Tele, on Ch3 and the volume knob I didn't need anything else to play in a David Bowie tribute (apart from fx). The MICA TOL100 is supposed to be even better, or so the Egnater forums meant


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

technomancer said:


> That is awesome  I don't think they ever officially did a flame maple neck, but you occasionally get random necks with flame like that. IIRC a buddy had an RGD that had a neck like that.



Yep  I had a 3120 for a while and it had some decent flame in the neck. I've always loved that blue stain, and mine had a really nice maple top to boot. I definitely regret selling it sometimes, but I'm a hardtail guy  $800 is a great deal for whoever got it


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 77335
> 
> 
> View attachment 77336
> 
> 
> View attachment 77337


----------



## sleewell

mono m80 dual electric guitar gig bag

i think i am also going to build a riser to stand on that has a small fog machine and lights.


----------



## Spicypickles

I spent nearly all day driving to separate guitar shops and trying whatever I found interesting, and also forced myself to try stuff out of my comfort zone. 

Notables:
Fender Ritchie Kotzen sig. fat necks don’t bother me, which is a good thing because the neck on this thing is fat as hell. Sounded so good though, giant maple necks are the business. 

import misha Jackson with roasted maple neck. Thing played and felt fantastic. The stock pups weren’t bad either. 

peavey invective. Very sick amp, able to coax a shitload of times out of it, sounded really good loud and quiet.

strandberg boden 7. It was an original I believe, roasted maple neck. I love the endurneck, very comfortable and for such a small and very lightweight guitar, it had some major balls on it. 

I had a great day guys.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone buy this today? Was incorrectly listed as RGT, but it’s an RG3120 and maybe a limited run? Never seen one with a flame neck before. It went for $800.
> 
> snip sick pics



3120 getting to be a PITA in general. 
This one in particular a unicorn: rats.


----------



## Spazz stringz

Hopefully an Ovation celebrity and boss harmonist pedal + mo-2


----------



## rokket2005

I want a baritone Tele so for the time being I just put 12-52s on mine, but ultimately I want something like this at 27" at least. I don't know that I want a Balaguer, but their builder is pretty decent at least.


----------



## Bearitone

rokket2005 said:


> I want a baritone Tele so for the time being I just put 12-52s on mine, but ultimately I want something like this at 27" at least. I don't know that I want a Balaguer, but their builder is pretty decent at least.
> 
> View attachment 77377



Fender just started offering 27.5” scale conversion necks. Just a heads up


----------



## rokket2005

Bearitone said:


> Fender just started offering 27.5” scale conversion necks. Just a heads up



Thanks, mine's actually a '97 G&L 3 bolt though. Even finding replacement pickguards for G&L stuff is impossible.


----------



## USMarine75

rokket2005 said:


> I want a baritone Tele so for the time being I just put 12-52s on mine, but ultimately I want something like this at 27" at least. I don't know that I want a Balaguer, but their builder is pretty decent at least.
> 
> View attachment 77377



28 5/8” scale full-length baritone neck.



https://www.reverendguitars.com/guitars/pete-anderson-eastsider-baritone


----------



## c7spheres

^
And it's 24 frets on a Tele!? That's badass. Wish my hands could handle chords on those lengths. 
And someone give that guy a chill pill. He's gonna seize!


----------



## littlebadboy

An ebow!

Anybody tried the cheaper Sandstone sustainer?


----------



## USMarine75

c7spheres said:


> ^
> And it's 24 frets on a Tele!? That's badass. Wish my hands could handle chords on those lengths.
> And someone give that guy a chill pill. He's gonna seize!



It helps when you're 6'7+ lol


----------



## rokket2005

I've looked a little at those Reverends, but Sonic Blue with a matching headstock and dark board is calling my name.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Peterson Stroboclip HD.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> 28 5/8” scale full-length baritone neck.
> 
> [
> 
> https://www.reverendguitars.com/guitars/pete-anderson-eastsider-baritone



Always a huge fan of hybrid twang picking. Can't do, just admire. lol.


----------



## USMarine75

https://www.musicradar.com/news/pla...-time-with-a-little-thunders-version-2-pickup



Thoughts?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.musicradar.com/news/pla...-time-with-a-little-thunders-version-2-pickup
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



niche beyond niche. I could just buy an octaver or one of those morpheus pedals and achieve the same effect.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> niche beyond niche. I could just buy an octaver or one of those morpheus pedals and achieve the same effect.



well I think the idea is more like a GK3... having the low string, lowest 2, or lowest 3 an octave or two dropped while keeping upper strings in regular tuning.


----------



## stevexc

Well hypothetically speaking I could use this for guitar gear... pedal enclosures for sure, even if that's not the intended reason for purchase...


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> well I think the idea is more like a GK3... having the low string, lowest 2, or lowest 3 an octave or two dropped while keeping upper strings in regular tuning.



Which, by the way, I just came into this thread to say was my next purchase ahead of the SY-1000.






NAMM Boss demo guy totally sold me on it. Hope it fits on my Klein, that's going to be super 80s.


----------



## Seabeast2000

stevexc said:


> Well hypothetically speaking I could use this for guitar gear... pedal enclosures for sure, even if that's not the intended reason for purchase...


Sweet bowl bro.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

i've been lusting for an HSS strat. Seen an Ibanez RG460VFM locally, really wanna try it out. Anyone have experience with this specific guitar?


----------



## Nicki

I'm still waiting for my PRS S2 in Whale Blue to arrive:







But after this, I'm deciding between a Les Paul Custom in Honeyburst or a Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

In need of a nice HSS strat. Just found this Ibanez, should do? Interesting trem.


----------



## Shask

I am poor at the moment, so my next big interesting purchase will probably be some sort of new bag of picks, lol. 

I wanna give the JP Jazz III picks a try.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

rokket2005 said:


> I want a baritone Tele so for the time being I just put 12-52s on mine, but ultimately I want something like this at 27" at least. I don't know that I want a Balaguer, but their builder is pretty decent at least.
> 
> View attachment 77377



Don't know if it's still there but there's a baritone schecter tele on dumcityguitarland that may fit your bill


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk prob more pickups


----------



## DudeManBrother

Picked up a Fender 75 combo. It’s the little brother to the other amp head (Fender 140) I got last week  This one was only $100 because it wasn’t working. I spent 2 hours re wiring the horrible hack job excuse for “amp repair” that was done previously. The screen resistors were burnt to a crisp, wires on the tag strips were held together with duct tape etc. Every knob is chipped and most of the switches are broken. The 140 I got was basically mint. This thing is pretty thrashed. 

I redid all the AC/PT wiring, fixed up the rectifier, removed the death cap, and buttoned up/re wired everything noticeably ass in the circuit. It’s up and running now. It has quite a bit of gain as is. I’m planning to re-voice it, and build/revise the circuit into a single channel/boost modern high gain animal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Time to Mark it out, @DudeManBrother.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Oh, and I'm rather amazed that the pots are plastic shafts.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh, and I'm rather amazed that the pots are plastic shafts.


Yeah I didn’t realize they were using plastic shafts in 1979 either. I haven’t decided how I want to voice it quite yet. It’s got a pretty good growl to it right now. There actually might already be too much gain, but that can be controlled pretty easily. If I remove the reverb, it’ll give me all sorts of options for the extra gain stage. 

The tone stack is plate fed right off V1a, like the Mark series; so I might move it towards the end of the gain stages and maybe switch from plate fed to a Cathode Follower. Might be cool to do an ultra tight Recto style. The 140 is very Mark II sounding already, and my Mark IV is...very Mark IV sounding  My .50 Cal is also more Mark than Recto, so maybe I’ll make this one more Recto than Mark, but tighter, like my Tremoverb.


----------



## USMarine75

Nicki said:


> But after this, I'm deciding between a Les Paul Custom in Honeyburst or a Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet:



Buy an Epiphone Les Paul Custom instead and you can afford both.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

I've got an esp custom shop mystique on its way to me now.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought one of these again from the Rocktron seller blow out prices...$319 shipped , now they are adding shipping to that price

Also bought 2 Rocktron Buzz Kill boxes from him ...arriving next week...time to wire that thing up in the next few days with my pre amps

Mike


----------



## c7spheres

Mourguitars said:


> Bought one of these again from the Rocktron seller blow out prices...$319 shipped , now they are adding shipping to that price
> 
> Also bought 2 Rocktron Buzz Kill boxes from him ...arriving next week...time to wire that thing up in the next few days with my pre amps
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 77478


 Where are these Rocktron blowout prices? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Mourguitars

Check daily..some stuff pops up and is gone in a day...FretHeadz is the seller Amazon and Ebay

https://www.amazon.com/s?me=A1WS8DURE0YFJB&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Sounds like the POD go is going to be my next one. Thing looks wild


----------



## runbirdman

Picked up an EBMM Cutlass on Sam Ash's EBMM blowout. $999 for a brand new EBMM just because it wasn't one of the RS models was too good to pass up and I had been really close to going after a Silver Sky to scratch the Strat itch.

Then a Mark 5:90 popped up on Marketplace for $1000 and I couldn't help myself. These last couple days have been rough on the wallet.


----------



## Thrashman

I have realised that it is pointless to guess or assume what my next purchase is going to be.. No matter what it is, something else always comes in the way! :rolling:

Honestly though, probably a few Neural plugins and some more GGD libraries. Contemplating getting a Helix Stomp for future live use as I could profile/IR the Neural amps into that, but.. For now I'm all good.


----------



## USMarine75

runbirdman said:


> Picked up an EBMM Cutlass on Sam Ash's EBMM blowout. $999 for a brand new EBMM just because it wasn't one of the RS models was too good to pass up and I had been really close to going after a Silver Sky to scratch the Strat itch.
> 
> Then a Mark 5:90 popped up on Marketplace for $1000 and I couldn't help myself. These last couple days have been rough on the wallet.



I have whatever the Limited BFR one was with the flame neck and gold paint, but I’ve played the standard production model. They are one of the hidden gems out there and that price is killer.


----------



## runbirdman

USMarine75 said:


> I have whatever the Limited BFR one was with the flame neck and gold paint, but I’ve played the standard production model. They are one of the hidden gems out there and that price is killer.



I wasn’t sure if I was going to like the buffered “quiet coil” setup but it really is a much better setup than all of the stacked singles I’ve used. It nails the vintage single sound and the humbucker has a perfectly balanced output to match the single coils. It really is impressive.


----------



## sleewell

just bought a mono m80 dual electric gig bag, got 15% off. woot woot.


----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


>



quit copying me bro


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> quit copying me bro



I posted that for you friken get one already


----------



## narad

Sounded great to me. And yea, with the aussie dollar what it is, you should all be buying MI amps and Oni guitars.


----------



## Bearitone

lol you all have cats for your icons


----------



## narad

And all giving good advice. Coincidence?


----------



## Metropolis

Bearitone said:


> lol you all have cats for your icons



Join us...

Next DiMarzio Dominion for bridge position, new output jack for Ibanez RGR652, Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.0 picks and few sets of D'addario XL's.


----------



## Bearitone

Metropolis said:


> Join us...
> 
> Next DiMarzio Dominion for bridge position, new output jack for Ibanez RGR652, Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.0 picks and few sets of D'addario XL's.


I have rabbits though :/


----------



## Bearitone

Just picked up a Swollen Pickle yesterday to use as a boost and I fuckin love it.
I can finally get that extra grindy Knocked Loose tone!

For the guys that use an HM-2 as a boost, you'd probably love the Swollen Pickle

Also, PSA for anyone with a Swollen Pickle, there are 2 more internal trim-pot controls called "Voice" and "Clip" and they're pretty nifty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, I broke out one of my LTD Ec400VFs I planned on selling... The one with a BKP Painkiller in the bridge. Shit.  Changed my mind with selling it. So I won't be getting the Harley benton tele.

Definitely gonna get the FRX. If I dig it, I'm getting another.


----------



## rokket2005

I need to sell 5 amps, and after that I can get one of those new Gretsch Baritones that come out in a little bit. Not quite a Tele, but at $550 for 29.75" and mini hum filtertrons it'll still be really cool and probably similar enough to what I want tonally.


----------



## protest

Impulse bought a Mick Thomson (not USA) and I'm about to buy another one cause it's legit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Impulse bought a Mick Thomson (not USA) and I'm about to buy another one cause it's legit


Always been kinda leery of modern import Jacksons...

But fuck, you don't know how badly I want a Stormtrooper.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Always been kinda leery of modern import Jacksons...
> 
> But fuck, you don't know how badly I want a Stormtrooper.



Yea most the of the Jackson I've played have been meh. Even the nice import Charvels are hit or miss, but this thing is really different. I played another Jackson, a couple Ibanez, a couple Schecters and then went back to this and it was like wow yea that is definitely nicer lol. Reminds me of a Korean LTD Deluxe or an Edwards.


----------



## Shask

protest said:


> Yea most the of the Jackson I've played have been meh. Even the nice import Charvels are hit or miss, but this thing is really different. I played another Jackson, a couple Ibanez, a couple Schecters and then went back to this and it was like wow yea that is definitely nicer lol. Reminds me of a Korean LTD Deluxe or an Edwards.


The couple of those I have picked up have felt really nice also. Definitely quality guitars. I just don't get along with Jackson necks.


----------



## buck fever

Next purchase will hopefully be an Ibby Rg1077XL or RG2077XL. I hope a couple come available this year! 
Aside from those, I’m hoping to get a good fuzz pedal and I’ll try to trade my Neunaber Immerse mkII for a Mercury 7.


----------



## techjsteele

I snagged a Line 6 HX Stomp, Meris Enzo and Meris MIDI I/O. Next on my list are some Rockboard FlaX MIDI cables and more Disaster Area solderless cable/plugs.


----------



## BornToLooze

I was thinking about getting a Jake E Lee Charvel, but I found this looking at white Flying Vs, and it has me questioning my hatred of whammy bars.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I really want to put some new preamp tubes in my Koch Powertone. That bastard has been very screechy lately. 

Now I've got the option between a standard tube and a balanced tube for a bit more money (think 25% upcharge), would that be worth it?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I really want to put some new preamp tubes in my Koch Powertone. That bastard has been very screechy lately.
> 
> Now I've got the option between a standard tube and a balanced tube for a bit more money (think 25% upcharge), would that be worth it?


@DudeManBrother might know. I think balanced are more useful in phase inverter slots.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> @DudeManBrother might know. I think balanced are more useful in phase inverter slots.


Yeah, balanced tube only for the Phase Inverter spot. The rest dont really matter.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Shask said:


> Yeah, balanced tube only for the Phase Inverter spot. The rest dont really matter.


How do I know which spot is the phase inverter spot?


----------



## Shask

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> How do I know which spot is the phase inverter spot?



It is the preamp tube closest to the power tubes.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Shask said:


> It is the preamp tube closest to the power tubes.


Ah thanks dude!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randomly impulse bought a dual-buffered splitter. Wanted something more robust for the two amp rig.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Bought a wireless setup (cheap $40 set from Amazon, not half bad either).

Got some of those new Ernie Ball Prodigy _large shield_ picks. They are probably my favorite production triangle picks now. They are a bit expensive though.

Got button toppers for my Fractal FC-12. The buttons seem quieter now and it's a lot easier to hit switches given the increased size.

Now I'm just waiting on my FM-3 invitation since the invites have started rolling out now. Already bought a case for it even. Lugging around the Axe-Fx III isn't too bad but the FM-3 will definitely be a good deal smaller and I'll have the foot controls (since I wasn't bringing the FC-12 on trips with the III).


----------



## whatupitsjoe

probably a Revv G20. I really dug it at NAMM and liked the D20 i had for a while. Other than that im trying to build a stock of amps.


----------



## Choop

Choop said:


> Lurking around for the right Fender Jaguar. @[email protected]




Welp, I did the thing--bought a Fender Jag! I'll do a proper NGD when it arrives!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Preamp collecting is fun.


----------



## maggotspawn

Found a Bulgarian Tube preamp on eBay. Based on a SLO.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Payment sent, tracking number received. Will be getting this in a week.


----------



## USMarine75

maggotspawn said:


> Found a Bulgarian Tube preamp on eBay. Based on a SLO.



Svisound?


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Payment sent, tracking number received. Will be getting this in a week.



Damn dude, I have amps that cost less than that expression pedal.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

narad said:


> Damn dude, I have amps that cost less than that expression pedal.



Says the guy who has a whole room of boutique amps and gear. 

But point taken. All good since the Free The Tone crew and I get along like a house on fire.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Says the guy who has a whole room of boutique amps and gear.



Yea, but that's my only room!


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Damn dude, I have amps that cost less than that expression pedal.





Bloody_Inferno said:


> Says the guy who has a whole room of boutique amps and gear.
> 
> But point taken. All good since the Free The Tone crew and I get along like a house on fire.



More like Free the Wallet.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

narad said:


> Yea, but that's my only room!





USMarine75 said:


> More like Free the Wallet.



Funny story, because I've actually tried the Direct Volume last week and the guys at the store were going full on about the pedal's travel. Went as far as putting it for everyone to try side by side with a bunch of others expression pedals in stock. When I tried the FTT, my look was described by the store guys as one for the ages and says everything about the pedal.  They urged me to grab it then and there, but I ended up getting this instead.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Funny story, because I've actually tried the Direct Volume last week and the guys at the store were going full on about the pedal's travel. Went as far as putting it for everyone to try side by side with a bunch of others expression pedals in stock. When I tried the FTT, my look was described by the store guys as one for the ages and says everything about the pedal.  They urged me to grab it then and there, but I ended up getting this instead.



Ah yea, those are cool. I tried it out at the tokyo pedal summit -- really just wanted to try the game changer sustain pedal but the guys were pretty pushy. I don't quite get the physics of it but agree it was a pretty unique sound.


----------



## USMarine75

Pre-ordered.

I'm going to sell the one I have that is the same as this but with internal dip switches.


----------



## feraledge

My new wife is fully encouraging me in all things, including all things music related. Massive change up in my life. Ready to start playing shows again. 
So this is what I’m thinking:
Sell my 5153 and 2x12
Buy a Marshall 1960V cab again, wire it top/bottom on stereo. 
Buy a 5150 or 6505, boost it, run it through the top. 
Buy a Rectifier, boost it, keep my Orange parametric eq for the loop, run it through the bottom. 
And reap the benefits of having an amp that’s going to crush again. 
Also, really wish Peavey would have made a rackmount 5150, could make this a lot easier and lighter.


----------



## sleewell

really happy with my entire live rig at this point. any additions would just be more 7s. looking at ormsby or mayones next.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess I'm going back to a regular rig.  if that's the case then I'm looking into an MXR chorus again, or see if anyone makes a clone of it.


----------



## USMarine75

feraledge said:


> My new wife is fully encouraging me in all things, including all things music related. Massive change up in my life. Ready to start playing shows again.
> So this is what I’m thinking:
> Sell my 5153 and 2x12
> Buy a Marshall 1960V cab again, wire it top/bottom on stereo.
> Buy a 5150 or 6505, boost it, run it through the top.
> Buy a Rectifier, boost it, keep my Orange parametric eq for the loop, run it through the bottom.
> And reap the benefits of having an amp that’s going to crush again.
> Also, really wish Peavey would have made a rackmount 5150, could make this a lot easier and lighter.



You should just get your 5150 modded. It’s all about the mods. They use them on albums you know. All of them.


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> You should just get your 5150 modded. It’s all about the mods. They use them on albums you know. All of them.


I’ve done this dual head, split cab combo before and it sounds absolutely terrifying.


----------



## USMarine75

feraledge said:


> I’ve done this dual head, split cab combo before and it sounds absolutely terrifying.



need clips!


----------



## Thaeon

I want to finish off my pedalboard. Not sure if I want to get a Temple or something else.


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> need clips!


When I build it, they will come.


----------



## cwhitey2

Well...I was really in the market for an Orange amp.

Threw that out the window and purchased a minty Vht cl100 with a graphics eq. Should be here in around a week and will report back asap.

Gotta love tax season!


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

sleewell said:


> really happy with my entire live rig at this point. any additions would just be more 7s. looking at ormsby or mayones next.


Man, the Ormsby 7 strings are fantastic, I'm really hoping to get my hands on one soon as well.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

I've got a couple of things I'm eyeing up for purchase soon. Been continuing to build up my pedalboard and diversify it for different kinds of gigs. A couple main things I'm looking to get next are:

Electro-Harmonix Synth9 pedal - Lately I've been playing more Paisley Park type of stuff (i.e. Price, The Time, etc.) with some people and I've been wanting to throw in some more funky weird '80's sounds of my own so I think this will help further that plan. https://www.ehx.com/products/synth9

Seymour Duncan Powerstage 200 - I already have the PS-170 and I love it's sound and portability but now they've announced the 200, with a Presence control, cab sim, dual speaker out jacks and balanced D.I., etc. I need that! Debated selling the 170 to get the 200, but I think I'm going to just continue to save up for the 200 and keep the 170 for a backup or a secondary pedalboard. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...tage-200-200-watt-pedal-board-guitar-amp-head


----------



## narad

Not sure if it's worth doing a NGD here but hellll yeaaaa:


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Not sure if it's worth doing a NGD here but hellll yeaaaa:


 WOW! Those are cool. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Finally getting a Kemper.

Going all out too, Powered head, Controller, Mission pedal, Carry bag and flight case.

Wanted powered rack but found a really fair deal.


----------



## budda

It was going to be a morningstar MC6 (or MC8?) and then it was a strat and I dont know what happened.


----------



## soundbase

Bearitone said:


> Fender just started offering 27.5” scale conversion necks. Just a heads up


Squier are also releasing a Telecaster Baritone with a 27-inch Neck and P90’s in June.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soundbase said:


> Squier are also releasing a Telecaster Baritone with a 27-inch Neck and P90’s in June.



No shit? Proof?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaaand I just impulse bought an EVH Flanger. Was used and cheap as shit, and I really miss that effect. Even if I get a multi-FX unit, I still really wanna keep it just for the Unchained button. 

Next pedal I'm not sure. Either an entire mulfi-FX (G-System or HX-FX), or a delay and chorus (DD7 and MXR Analog)


----------



## soundbase

soundbase said:


> Squier are also releasing a Telecaster Baritone with a 27-inch Neck and P90’s in June.



*Baritone P90 Cabronita*,* Thinline Cabronita with Jazz pickups*

Guitar Center puts some links up, but then were taken down before NAMM. But some guys got screenshots of it before it went down:

Here's the link


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soundbase said:


> *Baritone P90 Cabronita*,* Thinline Cabronita with Jazz pickups*
> 
> Guitar Center puts some links up, but then were taken down before NAMM. But some guys got screenshots of it before it went down:
> 
> Here's the link


Sheeeit. Pair of EMG P pickups or a BKP Pig90 bridge and I'm sold.


----------



## nickgray

Got a Polytune 3 yesterday and it's a bit of a disaster, as it turned out. Apparently, some dark genius at TC decided that instead of letting the user decide whether they want the extra polytune feature or not, the "clever" algorithm will switch between the two seamlessly. The shitty algo craps out at A# on the seventh string, even if you mute all the rest - it goes briefly into the polytune mode and only then it gets back to the normal one. It occasionally craps out even for the higher tuned strings. The polytune feature also only works for E standard, so for downtuned guitars you have to fret the whole six strings at some fret to get the EADGBE, and the fretting itself puts enough pressure variation to ever so slightly detune the strings. And just in general, the polytune isn't all that useful, it's more of a rough approximation, you're better off just tuning regularly, it'll be faster in the end. The build quality isn't anything to write home about either, Boss pedals are definitely sturdier. At least I didn't pay the full price, got an open box for $75, but it's mint.

I seriously don't get it, why in the hell would they force this auto switching options on the users? Because the tuner itself is fine, it tracks reasonably fast and well. Should've just gotten the TU-3.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nickgray said:


> Got a Polytune 3 yesterday and it's a bit of a disaster, as it turned out. Apparently, some dark genius at TC decided that instead of letting the user decide whether they want the extra polytune feature or not, the "clever" algorithm will switch between the two seamlessly. The shitty algo craps out at A# on the seventh string, even if you mute all the rest - it goes briefly into the polytune mode and only then it gets back to the normal one. It occasionally craps out even for the higher tuned strings. The polytune feature also only works for E standard, so for downtuned guitars you have to fret the whole six strings at some fret to get the EADGBE, and the fretting itself puts enough pressure variation to ever so slightly detune the strings. And just in general, the polytune isn't all that useful, it's more of a rough approximation, you're better off just tuning regularly, it'll be faster in the end. The build quality isn't anything to write home about either, Boss pedals are definitely sturdier. At least I didn't pay the full price, got an open box for $75, but it's mint.
> 
> I seriously don't get it, why in the hell would they force this auto switching options on the users? Because the tuner itself is fine, it tracks reasonably fast and well. Should've just gotten the TU-3.



Peterson Strobostomp HD or Turbo Tuner ST300


----------



## nickgray

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Turbo Tuner ST300



Yeah, that's what everyone recommends, but I got attracted by price tag of the Polytune. Buy nice or but twice, I guess. Hopefully I won't get too annoyed with the Polytune, I really don't feel like spending more money on tuners anytime soon.


----------



## stevexc

Does it count as "next" if 2/3rds of it have shown up?




Got my first "commercial" order for a pedal. Figured I'd order enough to make it twice. PCBs are being printed as we speak, unfortunately without a firm ETA.


----------



## rokket2005

I tried to buy a Pro 3 but my bank declined the transaction and I need those credit card points, so I held off. Then I got an OB-6 instead.


----------



## pearl_07

I caved in and snagged an Abominable pedals Weeping Chaos preorder. Amazing pedal builder and sick band that I can't not support.


----------



## soundbase

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sheeeit. Pair of EMG P pickups or a BKP Pig90 bridge and I'm sold.



Let’s hold thumbs is does show its face in June and isn’t delayed


----------



## Shask

I have been saying for awhile I wanted a 5150 III 50W 6L6. Yesterday MF had their one-day 25% off sale, so I had to snag one.


----------



## rexbinary

nickgray said:


> Got a Polytune 3 yesterday and it's a bit of a disaster, as it turned out. Apparently, some dark genius at TC decided that instead of letting the user decide whether they want the extra polytune feature or not, the "clever" algorithm will switch between the two seamlessly. The shitty algo craps out at A# on the seventh string, even if you mute all the rest - it goes briefly into the polytune mode and only then it gets back to the normal one. It occasionally craps out even for the higher tuned strings. The polytune feature also only works for E standard, so for downtuned guitars you have to fret the whole six strings at some fret to get the EADGBE, and the fretting itself puts enough pressure variation to ever so slightly detune the strings. And just in general, the polytune isn't all that useful, it's more of a rough approximation, you're better off just tuning regularly, it'll be faster in the end. The build quality isn't anything to write home about either, Boss pedals are definitely sturdier. At least I didn't pay the full price, got an open box for $75, but it's mint.
> 
> I seriously don't get it, why in the hell would they force this auto switching options on the users? Because the tuner itself is fine, it tracks reasonably fast and well. Should've just gotten the TU-3.



I had the same issues myself with the Polytune 2 and 3 minis. I replaced them with the TU-3w and it works great. Super happy with it.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Looking into buying an Orange cab, just wondering if it would oomph more with 2x V30 speakers and 2x K100 speakers than just 4x V30 speakers.


----------



## USMarine75

My pink/purple Epiphone SG Muse is still backordered dammit.



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Looking into buying an Orange cab, just wondering if it would oomph more with 2x V30 speakers and 2x K100 speakers than just 4x V30 speakers.



Only at high volume in my experience. The G12K100 are very lackluster at low to medium volumes. I had it in my Peavey 5150-II 212 combo... as well as a Mesa OS Recto cab that woofed with v30, but with that expanded volume was perfect for the G12K100. But it took loud volume to make it sound like anything other than a lifeless reference speaker at lower volumes.

The most oomph I had from a cab at medium volumes you can get away with in a house (Engl FB100 on 5) was my Framus Cobra cab with 30w speakers.

YMMV


----------



## USMarine75

Anker Soundcore Liberty Pro 2







Anyone try these?


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Anker Soundcore Liberty Pro 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try these?


No but maybe I will, I seem to have a lot of Anker stuff around here....including the wired together/wireless ear phones which work just fine.


----------



## Seabeast2000

buriedoutback said:


> Just ordered new tubes and the socket-bias-probe-thing for my recently re-acquired 5150 - from eurotubes.



Yo, did you get the basic probe or that Pro version?


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> My pink/purple Epiphone SG Muse is still backordered dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> Only at high volume in my experience. The G12K100 are very lackluster at low to medium volumes. I had it in my Peavey 5150-II 212 combo... as well as a Mesa OS Recto cab that woofed with v30, but with that expanded volume was perfect for the G12K100. But it took loud volume to make it sound like anything other than a lifeless reference speaker at lower volumes.
> 
> The most oomph I had from a cab at medium volumes you can get away with in a house (Engl FB100 on 5) was my Framus Cobra cab with 30w speakers.
> 
> YMMV


I kinda want to put 2x GT12T-75's in a cab. (Probably with 2x V30s). I am hoping that will make it seem like the cab is not all mids. Seems like all those V30 types are just mid city.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought a little tube tester from my amp tech very cheap...we tested the same NOS tubes on the big Hick tester and this one...very close. 

It will work well for me on a good / bad tube test. see where there are..also got a big GE Electronics tube box / case...kinda liking this old vintage stuff....was going to buy one of those Orange valve testers...kinda glad i waited, have more $$ to buy tubes !

Mike


----------



## sezna

After about 6 months of being on the waitlist-for-the-waitlist, i'm now on the official waitlist for a Padalka in 2021. Estimated to start in Feb and finish in June. Went all out on the specs, so I'll just be patiently saving for it. Hopefully I can fight off GAS until then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone know if they fixed the noisy loop in the HX FX? I remember massive noise issues with the first run of HX FXs, and the regular Helixes have issues with it.

Kinda whats making me go in-between an HX-FX, or getting proper stompboxes. Thinking about the CE2W chorus or some delay pedal with presets.


----------



## Thaeon

Taking delivery on a Meris Enzo and Hedra today as well as the MIDI box. I think my Post Metal band just evolved...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

decided to snag the newer version of the AMT VT pedal with the built in preamp tube to compare to the earlier version.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone know if they fixed the noisy loop in the HX FX? I remember massive noise issues with the first run of HX FXs, and the regular Helixes have issues with it.
> 
> Kinda whats making me go in-between an HX-FX, or getting proper stompboxes. Thinking about the CE2W chorus or some delay pedal with presets.


Get an Ocean Machine.


----------



## c7spheres

My friend just bought a brand new Made in China Squire Strat for $89 around Christmas time. He brought it over for me to set it up and put new strings on etc. I thought it was going to be a long day of working on this pos. Honestly, I was freaking blown away by it! It was already in tune and intonated near perfectly, had zero fret sprout, and the action was almost perfect! I hardly did anything to it and left the strings it came with on it, as they were good too! I actually asked him a few times if he was messing with me because it's as if someone already did the initial work on it. He said no and that it came in a factory sealed box. The tuning machines do suck on it and the pickups are super bright (s-s-s config), but it held tune after I punshied it for about 20 minutes! I'm pretty freaking stoked about it actually. It played really well and actually didn't sound to bad once you tame the harshness with the tone knobs. The wood quality is that typical light weight almost fake type soft wood you see on these but it was still a solid instrument. A $89!? Wow. I've been thinking of getting a *decoy guitar* to have around and I'm thinking this might be the one! 

* decoy guitar: A guitar you place out in the open in your studio space. People that stop by will naturally gravitate towards it, pick it up without permission, and mess around on and damage this guitar, instead all the gear you really care about and don't want them touching. syn: a diversion tactic.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone know if they fixed the noisy loop in the HX FX? I remember massive noise issues with the first run of HX FXs, and the regular Helixes have issues with it.
> 
> Kinda whats making me go in-between an HX-FX, or getting proper stompboxes. Thinking about the CE2W chorus or some delay pedal with presets.


That new TC Electronic Plethora pedal might be cool. It is a similar concept.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> That new TC Electronic Plethora pedal might be cool. It is a similar concept.



I like TC delays and verbs, but I'm not a fan of their modulations. I'd get the X4, but the Plethora seems overkill for my needs.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get an Ocean Machine.



Forgot about that... Actually seems cool.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like TC delays and verbs, but I'm not a fan of their modulations. I'd get the X4, but the Plethora seems overkill for my needs.



I am not a big fan of their Chorus either, but one thing I have found that helps on the G Major 2, is the treat the pitch and mod blocks as one "effect". Dial in some pitch detune on the pitch block, and then a basic Chorus on the mod block. The 2 together seems to make it sound like a normal Chorus sound, lol. Makes it more drastic. Also, using a Y cable helps. TC Seems to hate summing to mono for some reason.


----------



## NickS

c7spheres said:


> My friend just bought a brand new Made in China Squire Strat for $89 around Christmas time. He brought it over for me to set it up and put new strings on etc. I thought it was going to be a long day of working on this pos. Honestly, I was freaking blown away by it! It was already in tune and intonated near perfectly, had zero fret sprout, and the action was almost perfect! I hardly did anything to it and left the strings it came with on it, as they were good too! I actually asked him a few times if he was messing with me because it's as if someone already did the initial work on it. He said no and that it came in a factory sealed box. The tuning machines do suck on it and the pickups are super bright (s-s-s config), but it held tune after I punshied it for about 20 minutes! I'm pretty freaking stoked about it actually. It played really well and actually didn't sound to bad once you tame the harshness with the tone knobs. The wood quality is that typical light weight almost fake type soft wood you see on these but it was still a solid instrument. A $89!? Wow. I've been thinking of getting a *decoy guitar* to have around and I'm thinking this might be the one!
> 
> * decoy guitar: A guitar you place out in the open in your studio space. People that stop by will naturally gravitate towards it, pick it up without permission, and mess around on and damage this guitar, instead all the gear you really care about and don't want them touching. syn: a diversion tactic.



I have three of those same MIC Squiers, they are great! Granted I modded the hell out of them, but the body/neck/fretwork on them is damn near perfect.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally bought one. Similar circuit to a Pete Cornish G2, except Si not Ge. Described as somewhere between a Rat and a Big Muff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying to decide between 3 pedals
Mr Black Vintage Ensemble. Sounds legit, but expensive and big. 
Boss CE2W. Smaller, but now sure how accurate the CE1 mode is to the Vintage Ensemble. Not a fan of the CE2 sound. 
EHX Neo Chorus. Sounds fucking great, but wish it was stereo.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to decide between 3 pedals
> Mr Black Vintage Ensemble. Sounds legit, but expensive and big.
> Boss CE2W. Smaller, but now sure how accurate the CE1 mode is to the Vintage Ensemble. Not a fan of the CE2 sound.
> EHX Neo Chorus. Sounds fucking great, but wish it was stereo.


I probably have like 15 Chorus pedals, lol. My favorite probably has to be the Digitech Hardwire CR-7. Thing sounds amazing. It is the pedal that made me realize I was looking for digital multi-voice Chorus, instead of that analog CE sound. The Nautilla probably sounds great also. I also have a Source Audio Gemini which has a good quad chorus sound. If I were wanting to spend some money now, I would probably get the Neunaber Inspire.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I probably have like 15 Chorus pedals, lol. My favorite probably has to be the Digitech Hardwire CR-7. Thing sounds amazing. It is the pedal that made me realize I was looking for digital multi-voice Chorus, instead of that analog CE sound. The Nautilla probably sounds great also. I also have a Source Audio Gemini which has a good quad chorus sound. If I were wanting to spend some money now, I would probably get the Neunaber Inspire.



I know if I could get a stereo version of the Small/Neo Clone, I'd be set.  I know they made stereo chorus pedals, but they apparently don't sound like the Small Clone.

EDIT: Once again I got a fucking lemon.  My EVH Flanger is fucked. It's not flanging. Only the manual and Regen knobs do anything and the Width knob freaks out when it's dimed. The EVH button works, but then stops when the Width knob is maxed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to decide between 3 pedals
> Mr Black Vintage Ensemble. Sounds legit, but expensive and big.
> Boss CE2W. Smaller, but now sure how accurate the CE1 mode is to the Vintage Ensemble. Not a fan of the CE2 sound.
> EHX Neo Chorus. Sounds fucking great, but wish it was stereo.


Get an MXR Analog Chorus.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know if I could get a stereo version of the Small/Neo Clone, I'd be set.  I know they made stereo chorus pedals, but they apparently don't sound like the Small Clone.
> 
> EDIT: Once again I got a fucking lemon.  My EVH Flanger is fucked. It's not flanging. Only the manual and Regen knobs do anything and the Width knob freaks out when it's dimed. The EVH button works, but then stops when the Width knob is maxed.


Could try a Stereo PolyChorus. May not be identical, but could probably get in the ballpark. I always kinda wanted one because I love the Small Clone also.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My EVH Flanger is fucked. It's not flanging.


----------



## lurè

Almost pulled the trigger for a MXR 10 band EQ but the guy decided to sell it to someone else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


>



 

I did a bit of research and apparently it can be related to the Width knob or the circuitry connected to it. It's weird because when I dime the knob, it changes tonally, but there's still no sweep. Guess I'm getting a refund


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I dunno if this counts as "gear" but I'm buying a new mic stand. I needed a weighted super heavy duty one. I broke my last couple and I need one I can throw around and smash stuff with.


----------



## USMarine75

Well this sold so not this dammit ;(


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 78147
> 
> 
> Well this sold so not this dammit ;(


Hot damn that brown fretboard completely fucks up the overall aesthetic of that guitar


----------



## Bentaycanada

I'm on the hunt for one of these used....


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

So I got the Kemper I mentioned a few pages back. Of course now I need the powered monitor (Even if my Kemper is powered)

EV EKx12P inbound. THIS HAS TO STOP for real. I have to get ahold of myself as things have gotten out of control.

I kinda want an MI Audio Megalith however.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Hot damn that brown fretboard completely fucks up the overall aesthetic of that guitar


That's typical for LTD though. My viper 7 was that way. I dyed the board as black as I could make it just to really commit to the trv kvlt _a e s t h e t i c_


----------



## odibrom

So, I have just installed one of these into one of my twin guitars just for the fun to test it out. Guess I'll have to get another one soon. new textures to play with = GOOD CLEAN FUN. Suitable for those without much storage space and need for different tones..

FYI - these are thought to be used with STRAT SSS or HSS guitars, but I managed to get it working as needed on an HH. The folks there were super helpful with my questions.

... also, this is my lame excuse not to buy more guitars, so I can squeeze and max out different tones from one guitar and with the wife consent bonus.

This is my second installment of their products, the first one being a 3x3-05 toggle type switch. They are both awesome and I'll get more for my other guitars. Super fun to play with...


----------



## rokket2005

^I thought that was a knife block at first and was like ooooooh.

Then I realized it was a switch.


----------



## budda

Got my strat set up and checked over by my tech. Now I know it plays great *and* has no issues.


----------



## Curt

Black pearloid pickguard, locking tuners, and probably a good old reliable Pegasus/Sentient set for the Ibanez GRG7221M I snagged on impulse because I liked the color.
Im super impressed by it. Impossibly good fret work for the price, nice weight and balance, and as a bonus the maple fretboard even has a slight flame throughout(picture below) I didn’t expect a Chinese Gio to be better than my last Indo Ibby has out of the box, but here we are. Biggest gripes I have is the pickups obviously are mud city and the fretboard has some black gunky buildup in a couple places that need cleaning.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Schecter Banshee Elite 7. My first 7-string, even though I've been playing guitar for nearly 20 years!




It's been shipped, and I'm so excited!


----------



## gunch

Curt said:


> Black pearloid pickguard, locking tuners, and probably a good old reliable Pegasus/Sentient set for the Ibanez GRG7221M I snagged on impulse because I liked the color.
> Im super impressed by it. Impossibly good fret work for the price, nice weight and balance, and as a bonus the maple fretboard even has a slight flame throughout(picture below) I didn’t expect a Chinese Gio to be better than my last Indo Ibby has out of the box, but here we are. Biggest gripes I have is the pickups obviously are mud city and the fretboard has some black gunky buildup in a couple places that need cleaning.
> View attachment 78172



Ive been eyeing this model as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally figured out how my rig is gonna work out. Need a mini mixer with 2 stereo channels.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally figured out how my rig is gonna work out. Need a mini mixer with 2 stereo channels.



Took awhile, but actually found something that'll do the job. 

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/rolls-mx28-mini-mix-vi


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Took awhile, but actually found something that'll do the job.
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/rolls-mx28-mini-mix-vi



I use to have one of those. They sound pretty good (ok) quality-wise. Really good for the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> I use to have one of those. They sound pretty good (ok) quality-wise. Really good for the price.


 I had another idea in mind, and it would involve a custom-made pedal. But this would probably be like half the price and will get the job done for sure.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had another idea in mind, and it would involve a custom-made pedal. But this would probably be like half the price and will get the job done for sure.


 I never used it with pedals I used it back when I was parallel mixing my guitar synth modules and preamp's etc. So only with those type line levels. Not sure how it would handle pedal stuff. Worth a try though.


----------



## narad

The one true reverb pedal?





EMT 250


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finally got the 3 Dimarzios for the RG fretless project. This should be home to daddy next week. 







Also got this coming. Long overdue since I've been wanting one for ages as a studio tool.


----------



## Metropolis

Probably one of these... I'm interested how tone capture works and sounds.


----------



## protest

narad said:


> The one true reverb pedal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMT 250



That's a fancy ass dehumidifier.


----------



## Seabeast2000

protest said:


> That's a fancy ass dehumidifier.



This guy wants to know how much for that dehumidifier.


----------



## r33per

Got a Fulltone Clyde Deluxe coming through from Reverb. The Dunlop 535Q has done well, but want to try something different.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Hopefully I'm gonna start soon converting this:





Into this:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Glad I'm not the only one in a Strat mood at the moment.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Glad I'm not the only one in a Strat mood at the moment.


Man I don't know what got into me, I've always been a metal guitar kinda guy. 

Is... Is this what getting old feels like?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I also bought a strat recently lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Man I don't know what got into me, I've always been a metal guitar kinda guy.
> 
> Is... Is this what getting old feels like?


Reminder that strats can be used to make metal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been mostly thinking about making an H-S-H FLoyd-loaded Superstrat or a '70s Glenn Tipton tribute deal.


----------



## John

Saving up for a studio desk now that I'm finally moving into a place I can settle down in. Not 100% sure what to settle on, though, just yet.


----------



## Bearitone

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Hopefully I'm gonna start soon converting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into this:



Loving the nickel humbucker with the white single coils


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## metal4life71

Probably a seven string guitar, music desk to hold more gear, studio mixer, and a new set of studio monitors. I have plenty of amp and modeling stuff covered. While I would love another high end tube amp like a Diezel, KSR, Bogner, Friedman or Wizard, I need a house first that would let me crank a loud tube amp.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

I’ve been “banned” from buying or trading any gear this year by my wife, so 2020 can hurry the fuck up


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Bearitone said:


> Loving the nickel humbucker with the white single coils


Was going for the Suhr HSS look


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 78296



Holy shit now that im awake I can see how bad this picture is.  

Impulse bought a Randall T2. While not the cheapest price Ive seen overall, it's still the cheapest one I ran into in awhile.


----------



## prlgmnr

Should I buy a Cornford Hellcat?


----------



## ricky bobby

prlgmnr said:


> Should I buy a Cornford Hellcat?



I'll help you out here. Yes. 

My turn. Should I buy the Keeley Dark Side I borrowed and already worked into my pedalboard?


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy shit now that im awake I can see how bad this picture is.
> 
> Impulse bought a Randall T2. While not the cheapest price Ive seen overall, it's still the cheapest one I ran into in awhile.



Pray it ain't all fuckered up inside also I thought you were done tone dragon chasing when you got your Ceres


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Pray it ain't all fuckered up inside also I thought you were done tone dragon chasing when you got your Ceres



Had a V2 before, but I really miss the sound. Really want one just to have it again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Pray it ain't all fuckered up inside also I thought you were done tone dragon chasing when you got your Ceres


Lmao. Jazzy is worse than Lynch. That'll never happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Assholes.  

Tbh since the Randall is really low mid heavy and the Ceres is treble heavy, they'd blend really well.
So I'd like to either get a loadbox for the Randall and run them both direct in stereo, or just fuck it and get a power amp for the Ceres and a pair of 2x12 cabs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Assholes.
> 
> Tbh since the Randall is really low mid heavy and the Ceres is treble heavy, they'd blend really well.
> So I'd like to either get a loadbox for the Randall and run them both direct in stereo, or just fuck it and get a power amp for the Ceres and a pair of 2x12 cabs.


Or get a stereo 212. Might be able to save some cash. But the direct option might be better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Or get a stereo 212. Might be able to save some cash. But the direct option might be better.



Decided I'm gonna go all-out and get 2 2x12s if I go that route. Or a 2x12 + a 1x12.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Decided I'm gonna go all-out and get 2 2x12s if I go that route. Or a 2x12 + a 1x12.


Eh. Kinda seems like a lot of money.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh. Kinda seems like a lot of money.



Yeah but it'll sound great. 

Also @gunch 's comment made me think I reeeeally need a way to see this fucker works when I receive it.  Had to buy a little loadbox. Julius Music Box. Read good reviews online.


----------



## oniduder

all my stuff is made USA, China, great little town you should visit after the pandemic,


----------



## metal4life71

oniduder said:


> all my stuff is made USA, China, great little town you should visit after the pandemic,



Same here I try to buy USA made guitars. Well I looked into European and Japan made ones but they cost as much if not more and I'd rather support my own peeps here.


----------



## oniduder

metal4life71 said:


> Same here I try to buy USA made guitars. Well I looked into European and Japan made ones but they cost as much if not more and I'd rather support my own peeps here.



my peeps are all of the world, for real talk though, i don't want this thread to devolve into china vs usa and people's opinion on quality control and balbalblabl political fights ensue

i recently bought a mesa 4x12 oversized cabinet with the angle but has the full bottom front thingy (insert the terms to say this easily)

ummm yeah another thing was a mesa mark iia, which frankly is pretty f-in capital A killer, uhhhhhh idk what else, everything

finally got my third gen threadripper compoopter up and running and am able to record

officially broke i can now continue playing and justifying my shitty existence with toys and new distractions while capitalism crushes my soul

oh and next will be a new ONI hopefully within the next few months, i'll probably do a proper NGD and or NGD with that, if any body has any fucks to lend me


----------



## metal4life71

thats fine I also like ESP guitars and sent off a custom order to see what the cost estimate and wait time would be for a 7 string built to my desired specs. ESP have narrow round fretboard radius unless you spec a custom shop one!


----------



## Bentaycanada

Found this, this morning for only $280 CDN. Had never even heard of this until last night, Peavey Triple X Super 40 112 combo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a carvin 4x12 for 150 usd. Prob gonna grab it tomorrow.


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> Fender Ice Blue HM Strat



Arrived today, voicing is surprisingly rocking.


----------



## USMarine75

Sale price is $199.


I paid $28.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

T2 and Loadbox came in. The T2 wasn't a smokebomb and the loadbox managed to handle the T2 no issues. 

Might end up getting a higher-power loadbox (200W from the same maker) just for the safety, and I'm definitely getting a HX-FX.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally pulled the trigger on a Nux B2...


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Sale price is $199.
> 
> 
> I paid $28.



Damn... Reverb? J Rockett always seems to do a good job and HRMs are one of my fav circuits (esp. w/ EL-34s).


----------



## Seabeast2000

Got some new jj e83cc's inbound. Excited for new tubes make br00t and chunk.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Today’s rig was sweet!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

New toobs for the Randall T2. They're Rubys, so I imagine they're stock and old as shit. Plus I need something with a bit more brightness to them given this amp is EXTREMELY dark. So I'm looking into possibly getting some Sino/Shuguang or Tung Sol 12AX7s and a 12AT7.


----------



## stevexc

Put in a couple orders for more pedal parts. v1.3 of my nuclear rodent after I discovered some issues, and parts for that and my lusca suboctave fuzz which I'm super excited to build. Pics to come!


----------



## USMarine75

Update. This thing plays 9/10. The stock single coil is magic. There is no single coil I’ve ever heard that sounds better. The HB was garbage - compressed with notes that bled together in a bad way. I swapped it out to a Railhammer Anvil and now this thing crushes, yet cleans up beautifully.


----------



## technomancer

WTF is that, beyond awesome looking and in need of a saddle swap? (I hate vintage bent saddles )



USMarine75 said:


> Update. This thing plays 9/10. The stock single coil is magic. There is no single coil I’ve ever heard that sounds better. The HB was garbage - compressed with notes that bled together in a bad way. I swapped it out to a Railhammer Anvil and now this thing crushes, yet cleans up beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 78837
> View attachment 78838


----------



## stevexc

And here's shipment numbers 1, 2 and 3!


----------



## Spicypickles

That nearly looks exactly like my Great Dane’s/my guitar room. Same kennel, backpack, guitar placement.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> WTF is that, beyond awesome looking and in need of a saddle swap? (I hate vintage bent saddles )



Have some saddle recommendations?

Its a ~1987 Peavey Tracer. I have some decent sources but in general they were all over the place with models. This one has the older Vandenberg headstock before they went to the simpler style. It’s also reverse headstock like the Vandenberg. I’ve literally never seen the splatter paint Tracer with the reverse headstock before.

SSH pickup config and I must have wired the Railhammer wrong because in the middle position (both on) it has that transistor radio out of phase tone lol.








This is a twin to one of my other fav Peaveys I own... a 1989 Tracer LT. These were like $1199 back in 1989 iirc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up getting a Shuguang 12AT7 to start off. Juggling between the Chinese, EHX, or Tung Sol 12AX7s. Need something with lotsa bright and lots of sparkle. 


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New toobs for the Randall T2. They're Rubys, so I imagine they're stock and old as shit. Plus I need something with a bit more brightness to them given this amp is EXTREMELY dark. So I'm looking into possibly getting some Sino/Shuguang or Tung Sol 12AX7s and a 12AT7.


----------



## technomancer

Awesome  And sadly for that bridge no recommendation, though and solid strat saddle with the right string spacing / saddle width looks like it should work on that bridge



USMarine75 said:


> Have some saddle recommendations?
> 
> Its a ~1987 Peavey Tracer. I have some decent sources but in general they were all over the place with models. This one has the older Vandenberg headstock before they went to the simpler style. It’s also reverse headstock like the Vandenberg. I’ve literally never seen the splatter paint Tracer with the reverse headstock before.


----------



## Adieu

Bent saddles CAN be great if they're made out of the right material

If they're made out of crap, they suck

If they do suck, maybe get brass? That can be interesting


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up getting a Shuguang 12AT7 to start off. Juggling between the Chinese, EHX, or Tung Sol 12AX7s. Need something with lotsa bright and lots of sparkle.



I'd go Tung-Sol for V1 and Chinese for the rest  I like the EHX in general, but they're a bit darker than both the Tung-Sol and most Chinese 12AX7's. Great clarity, though.


----------



## Spicypickles

Adieu said:


> Bent saddles CAN be great if they're made out of the right material
> 
> If they're made out of crap, they suck
> 
> If they do suck, maybe get brass? That can be interesting



the saddles themselves aren’t that big a deal, it’s those pain in the ass (hand, actually) screws.


----------



## Adieu

Spicypickles said:


> the saddles themselves aren’t that big a deal, it’s those pain in the ass (hand, actually) screws.



Ahh

You like the submerged ones in thick solid saddles?

Btw, SOME of the bent saddles really ARE a big deal when they're made out of total crap (idk, zinc maybe? the cheap and nasty ones, they sound crap too)


----------



## USMarine75

Getting a knob job... for the G&L:






^it will be these but in G&L seafoam blue with white rings.

Also, MF has a sweet SDOTD on Fender style tweed cases ($69 ea):


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Getting a knob job... for the G&L:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^it will be these but in G&L seafoam blue with white rings.
> 
> Also, MF has a sweet SDOTD on Fender style tweed cases ($69 ea):
> View attachment 79115
> View attachment 79116


Love the minty looking knobs


----------



## pearl_07

Did I need a 4th tele? No. Did I buy a 4th tele? You're damn right. Picked up a G&L Fullerton ASAT Classic, and I'm loving it.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Ormsby 7 String


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Bought an ENGL Savage, a Multi-Watt Dual Rectifier, and a Skervesen Raptor a couple days ago. I regret nothing.


----------



## sleewell

hoping for some good deals on a used mayones regius 7 when this all clears.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can't decide tbh.  
Two Notes Torpedo Captor X (or regular Captor)
Line 6 HX-FX (Maybe? Or get a Rocktron multi-FX + MIDI controller)
Another Hagstrom (fucking love their necks)
EMG 81/60 set (or two)
Chinese 12AX7B trio


----------



## budda

Hey @USMarine75 just make sure the far right latch doesn't stick on your case  (I have had 2 fender tweed cases with a sticky latch).

I'd like to order the MC8 at some point but who knows when it will be in stock . But for recording (which is all I'm really doing right now), axe edit open is fine.


----------



## Bearitone

I’m trying to design and build a headless guitar so some Hipshot Headless hardware will probably be my next purchase so i can get some real life dimensions off of it.

Debating also giving it a trem but, this would be both my first build from scratch and my first trem guitar period so I’m worried i would be biting off more than i can chew.


----------



## protest

Not a new purchase but I needed to share this shit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Not a new purchase but I needed to share this shit



I love your response. 

How dare you replace the shitty stock parts with high end, name brand hardware! How dare you upgrade a guitar that Adrian Smith would otherwise not touch with a 20-foot pole!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> I’m trying to design and build a headless guitar so some Hipshot Headless hardware will probably be my next purchase so i can get some real life dimensions off of it.
> 
> Debating also giving it a trem but, this would be both my first build from scratch and my first trem guitar period so I’m worried i would be biting off more than i can chew.


for a first build? yeah that'll be more than a bit daunting. I tried building a headless 8 string for my first from scratch build and it was a shitshow lol.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> for a first build? yeah that'll be more than a bit daunting. I tried building a headless 8 string for my first from scratch build and it was a shitshow lol.



Yeah i should probably stay on the side keeping it simple. Oh and, your recent builds are looking badass my dude.

There’s a few times a year wear i might actually be able to use the CNC machines wear I work but, can’t use wood in the machines so, I might just make the sucker out of aluminum


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

AMT is having spring sale, whoohoo! I just ordered a V1 (Vox) and O2 (Orange) preamp and a B2 (Bogner) drive pedal. I have high expectations of the V1 preamp. It has an fx loop that engages when the preamp is switched off so you can have a dual channel preamp. It is also the only AMT stompbox sized preamp with master volume in their lineup.

I also ordered a Mooer 004 preamp pedal that mimics a Vox AC30 but that gets sent right back since I discovered the AMT V1...

And after that I'm going to get either a EHX Operation Overlord, Trex Mudhoney II or a Stone Deaf PDF.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

My next purchase is probably going to be a Boss Waza Tube Amp Expander.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> It is also the only AMT stompbox sized preamp with master volume in their lineup.


Incorrect. The AMT F1 also has a master volume.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just ordered this. Had one a few years back and couldn’t quite gel with it no matter what I did. 

My setup has changed a lot since then. No more VHT P50e speakers or super strat guitars. Now I’m all Les Paul’s instead. 

Decided to grab this one as it appears Framus have stopped making amps, and I like a good challenge. Apparently the amp prefers Greenbacks, so I’m going to grab an EVH cab to go with it.


----------



## USMarine75

Bentaycanada said:


> Just ordered this. Had one a few years back and couldn’t quite gel with it no matter what I did.
> 
> My setup has changed a lot since then. No more VHT P50e speakers or super strat guitars. Now I’m all Les Paul’s instead.
> 
> Decided to grab this one as it appears Framus have stopped making amps, and I like a good challenge. Apparently the amp prefers Greenbacks, so I’m going to grab an EVH cab to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 79189



I preferred the Dragon so I ended up selling my Cobra... but I kept the Cobra cab wth greenbacks until a year or two ago (wish I kept it). It definitely sounded better through that than my other cabs.


----------



## Jake

Being stuck indoors has me having strat GAS. But I'm torn as hell between an actual Fender, the Silver Sky, Suhr, Charvel, Schecter and really anyone else making Strats 

Want S-S-S so that makes my decision a little easier but still, I guess I know what my stimulus check will go towards


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> Being stuck indoors has me having strat GAS. But I'm torn as hell between an actual Fender, the Silver Sky, Suhr, Charvel, Schecter and really anyone else making Strats
> 
> Want S-S-S so that makes my decision a little easier but still, I guess I know what my stimulus check will go towards



Don’t forget the Mayones SSS, Grey Guitars, LSL, Xotic, EBMM Cutlass, Manson, Patrick Eggle, Kiesel SSS, a vintage Valley Arts, ESP Snapper, etc...


----------



## Jake

USMarine75 said:


> Don’t forget the Mayones SSS, Grey Guitars, LSL, Xotic, EBMM Cutlass, Manson, Patrick Eggle, Kiesel SSS, a vintage Valley Arts, ESP Snapper, etc...


LSL has my interest for sure, EBMM I'm not a huge fan of the Cutlass but the rest of those also all interest me, the Mayones is a bit pricey however. 

I do actually have an ESP Strat from the late 80's or early 90's that's in storage at my parents house...I could just go grab that but then again where's the fun in that?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Incorrect. The AMT F1 also has a master volume.


Touché! You're right, and it also has the cool fx loop mechanism. I'm happy I overlooked it, saves me another $100


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> I do actually have an ESP Strat from the late 80's or early 90's that's in storage at my parents house...I could just go grab that but then again where's the fun in that?


ESP Strats are awesome tho.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Touché! You're right, and it also has the cool fx loop mechanism. I'm happy I overlooked it, saves me another $100


I'm curious how noisy the V1 is, as the F1 was pretty noisy for a clean preamp. It was sorta odd. You could get it to be less noisy by going from the send to your power amp.


----------



## AltecGreen

Jake said:


> LSL has my interest for sure, EBMM I'm not a huge fan of the Cutlass but the rest of those also all interest me, the Mayones is a bit pricey however.
> 
> I do actually have an ESP Strat from the late 80's or early 90's that's in storage at my parents house...I could just go grab that but then again where's the fun in that?




I was recently shopping for a SSS guitar. I ultimately could not pull the trigger on a 50's looking design so I went custom instead.

Here were some of the contenders. 

Black Cloud. I actually played this guitar at the store in Tokyo but bought something else. Hey, it's on sale right now. 
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop60/DS06036214/


The other choice was the 'Miyako' spec Infinite. This one is also on sale right now. 
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop5141/DS06016738/

Then there was this Stilblu with the custom copper pickguard.
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop4889/DS05668128/


----------



## lewis

joint thing will be

- Finish paying off my BTN music order on hardware to complete my Xiphos swirl project
- Buy a new Strat neck off eBay with a blakwood fretboard because I hate brown fretboards.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> I was recently shopping for a SSS guitar. I ultimately could not pull the trigger on a 50's looking design so I went custom instead.
> 
> Here were some of the contenders.



lol, they do make guitars outside of Japan as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

more pickups. MOAR


----------



## narad




----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> lol, they do make guitars outside of Japan as well.


You don’t say. 

For my own search, I looked at a lot of brands from around the world. I ended going with a custom from here US.


----------



## USMarine75

AltecGreen said:


> I was recently shopping for a SSS guitar. I ultimately could not pull the trigger on a 50's looking design so I went custom instead.
> 
> Here were some of the contenders.
> 
> Black Cloud. I actually played this guitar at the store in Tokyo but bought something else. Hey, it's on sale right now.
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop60/DS06036214/
> 
> 
> The other choice was the 'Miyako' spec Infinite. This one is also on sale right now.
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop5141/DS06016738/
> 
> Then there was this Stilblu with the custom copper pickguard.
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop4889/DS05668128/



We have similar taste. I want all of those lol.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> You don’t say.
> 
> For my own search, I looked at a lot of brands from around the world. I ended going with a custom from here US.



What shop?


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> What shop?




Dean Gordon. A custom Virtus model 


Here are the pics from the build so far.


The body is white limba




Rough carved body




Rough test assembly before final sanding. Euphoreal pickups from Japan.












Bird's Eye Maple neck










The neck has just been stained and awaits finish


----------



## akinari

More baritone conversion necks and a 2x12 cab loaded with Weber Black Shucks.


----------



## Bearitone

akinari said:


> More baritone conversion necks and a 2x12 cab loaded with Weber Black Shucks.


You sure you want black schucks?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AltecGreen said:


> Dean Gordon. A custom Virtus model
> 
> 
> Here are the pics from the build so far.
> 
> 
> The body is white limba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough carved body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough test assembly before final sanding. Euphoreal pickups from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird's Eye Maple neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neck has just been stained and awaits finish


Reminds me of an Ovation Breadwinner.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Next purchase is most likely gonna be a guitar. One of those guitars that seems really hard to find stateside.


----------



## StevenC

Looks like I'm finally getting my Diezel.


----------



## akinari

Bearitone said:


> You sure you want black schucks?



Absolutely. I tend to favor darker sounding speakers most of the time, and I have another 2x12 loaded with Seventy 80s if I need/want something brighter. What makes you ask?


----------



## maggotspawn

Just snagged a Harley Benton 2x12. 
The stock speakers really suck, so I am going to get some Swamp Thangs for it.
I'll also probably get another ART SLA-1 for one of my rack setups.


----------



## oniduder

dean gordon is an excellent luthier, deserves more credit for what he does and how well he does it

i don't understand the disdain for the design, it's a very ergo and different look as well

gordon props to you


----------



## USMarine75

Still waiting on these to be delivered... damn you COVID.

Nux B2 Wireless
Vick Audio V2 (Pete Cornish G2 "clone", but Si instead of Ge)
JHS Bonsai (TS clone)


----------



## B.M.F.

Fender M-80 head en route. I had to bite, it's such an unusual amp, found one in great condition. Recent posts sparked memory on how it is a sleeper metal amp I never tried, so I plan to dig real into it. Reading the manual, sounds like Fender wanted to combine their "classic clean sounds" with the most obscene distortion yet possible for the time. The overdrive channel doesn't even have normal EQ, just gain, contour, presence, volume. The M-80 aesthetics are throwing out late 80s/early 90s Randall vibes as well, with the gray carpeted tolex, red knobs, two inputs, etc. These were built in Fender USA's old Brea CA place, next door to the old Fender USA hq, all of which was neighbors to Randall's old Irvine CA location. They all used the same parts and even Fender 80s tube amps looked like that too.
Don Randall used to work for Fender, etc. so this M-80 be interesting to compare as it seems like Fender was looking to Randall for some kind of inspiration/respect with this amp. All I know is it sounds brutal in the videos below.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Next purchase is most likely gonna be a guitar. One of those guitars that seems really hard to find stateside.



Got it  bought it last night 
Hagstrom Deuce-F

It's funny because I remember making a thread asking for a Fender scale semi hollow. 6 years to the day I finally bought one  

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/longer-scale-semi-hollows-25.267744/


----------



## MoonJelly

Hagstrom necks are awesome. I wish they made ERGs other than the occasional baritone 6.


----------



## Thaeon

Probably another Diezel. Not sure if Hagen or VH4.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> Hagstrom necks are awesome. I wish they made ERGs other than the occasional baritone 6.



I think their mindset is still firmly in tradition. They kinda did some modernizarion and some semi modern designs (the Ultra Max), but they still have a vintage mindset in mind.


----------



## MoonJelly

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think their mindset is still firmly in tradition. They kinda did some modernizarion and some semi modern designs (the Ultra Max), but they still have a vintage mindset in mind.


True. I had an XL-5 for a few years before it was stolen - it was prob the most 'metal' one they ever made and it was kinda like an RG's grandpa.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MoonJelly said:


> True. I had an XL-5 for a few years before it was stolen - it was prob the most 'metal' one they ever made and it was kinda like an RG's grandpa.


Yeeeah I wasn't into that one.  I much prefer the regular SG shape they do. TBH I've been also thinking about getting the Pat Smear sig because


----------



## buck fever

Hopefully an Ibanez RG1077 or 2077. I’ve been looking for a long time and just missed one on Reverb this week.


----------



## buck fever

MoonJelly said:


> Hagstrom necks are awesome. I wish they made ERGs other than the occasional baritone 6.



I had a Viking Deluxe baritone and definitely regret selling it.


----------



## Wrecklyss

Since I currently own an obscenely loud amp (Carvin) which I'm considering trading for a different obscenely loud amp (Budda), I believe a power attenuator is on the books for me. Not that I can't take being loud, but I live in an apartment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay probably gonna be pickup hunting again. Wanna soup up my red Hagstrom... again. 

I'm juggling between the Lundgren M6, Black Heaven, or just the tried and true EMG 81/60 set just for consistency.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay probably gonna be pickup hunting again. Wanna soup up my red Hagstrom... again.
> 
> I'm juggling between the Lundgren M6, Black Heaven, or just the tried and true EMG 81/60 set just for consistency.



Update:
Bought a Lace Drop and Gain for like half off. 
If I dig these, definitely wanna try the Finger Burners as well. Two pickups I've been super curious about.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeeeah I wasn't into that one.  I much prefer the regular SG shape they do. TBH I've been also thinking about getting the Pat Smear sig because


 That's nice! I cn't find what model that is. What model is that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hagstrom Pat Smear sig

https://www.hagstromguitars.com/electric-guitars/pat-smear.html



c7spheres said:


> That's nice! I cn't find what model that is. What model is that?


----------



## Thaeon

Wrecklyss said:


> Since I currently own an obscenely loud amp (Carvin) which I'm considering trading for a different obscenely loud amp (Budda), I believe a power attenuator is on the books for me. Not that I can't take being loud, but I live in an apartment.



The Budda is definitely NOT an apartment friendly amp.


----------



## Choop

GASing for a set of active pickups right now, probably EMG's. I dunno why, but it's been a long time since I've had any and I kind of miss 'em.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought one of these...i have some problems on some older Effects units and a Amp that has PCB's..ill feel safer using it on a PCB vs a old style solder sucker and wick


----------



## Mourguitars

Oh....and lots and lots of ANOS tubes..ive been on a buying spree as of late

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

Mourguitars said:


> Oh....and lots and lots of ANOS tubes..ive been on a buying spree as of late
> 
> Mike



^ he said anus tubes... giggity.


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> ^ he said anus tubes... giggity.




My heart stopped for a sec..whew, i thought i miss spelled.....lol


----------



## budda

It was supposed to be a morningstar MC8 but it may end up being an SE HBII...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So given I got another guitar coming, thinking about trying Fokin pickups. They have a pickup called the Demolition that sounds intriguing.


----------



## USMarine75

Really want a JHS Muffuletta to go with the Bonsai. 

I already have the Thorpy Muffroom Cloud, but you can never surround yourself with enough high quality muff.


----------



## c7spheres

@USMarine75
- I've recently learned finding the right FuzZ is really hard, but this one looks nice because of the options. The JHS setting sounds good on this one. 
- Apparently my taste is expensive because the one's I really like are the ToneBender Mk1 and Mk2-pro, but then I want the third knob on the other version they don't even have a reisuse of anymore.
- Looking at the MXR SuperBadass Fuzz it seemed like it, but then I noticed the attack always seems to be really percussive and I'm not sure that can be dialed out.
- I had no idea there was almost as many fuzz's as overdrives and it seems infinitely hard to find one to suit in comparison, but I love that fat thick tone. A lot of people demoing these seem to be afraid to hit a power chord.
Edit; Now that I found the JHS demo of it I like many of the modes, Especially that Civil War mode.


----------



## USMarine75

c7spheres said:


> @USMarine75
> - I've recently learned finding the right FuzZ is really hard, but this one looks nice because of the options. The JHS setting sounds good on this one.
> - Apparently my taste is expensive because the one's I really like are the ToneBender Mk1 and Mk2-pro, but then I want the third knob on the other version they don't even have a reisuse of anymore.
> - Looking at the MXR SuperBadass Fuzz it seemed like it, but then I noticed the attack always seems to be really percussive and I'm not sure that can be dialed out.
> - I had no idea there was almost as many fuzz's as overdrives and it seems infinitely hard to find one to suit in comparison, but I love that fat thick tone. A lot of people demoing these seem to be afraid to hit a power chord.
> Edit; Now that I found the JHS demo of it I like many of the modes, Especially that Civil War mode.



Check out Vick Audio (and Wilson Effects).

Vick has a bunch of diff types of fuzz, especially the muffs. Gives you a good idea of the difference between Civil War, Russian, Triangle, Ram's Head, etc variants. That way you can narrow down when it comes time to buy what variants you like/hate.


----------



## Jake

Really leaning towards the Silver Sky right now. I guess we'll see how I'm feeling


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> Check out Vick Audio (and Wilson Effects).
> 
> Vick has a bunch of diff types of fuzz, especially the muffs. Gives you a good idea of the difference between Civil War, Russian, Triangle, Ram's Head, etc variants. That way you can narrow down when it comes time to buy what variants you like/hate.


 THanks, I'm almost instantly in love with that Wilson 5 knob FUZZ! And the price is great too. : )


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Really want a JHS Muffuletta to go with the Bonsai.
> 
> I already have the Thorpy Muffroom Cloud, but you can never surround yourself with enough high quality muff.


One of the guys who builds Leqtique has a brand called Noel that makes a fancy Muff that I really want to try.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> One of the guys who builds Leqtique has a brand called Noel that makes a fancy Muff that I really want to try.



You had me at Leqtique.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been thinking about getting an MXR Blue Box, because with the octave off, I love that fuzz sound.



I'm almost getting some "Matamp/Orange Cranked To The Fucking Gills" vibes from the pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a padalka.


----------



## BeforeTheTrial

Wanted a strandberg* for a while now, and I've recently gotten my guitar fund back to a nice enough point that I think I'm gonna pull the trigger soon!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So given I got another guitar coming, thinking about trying Fokin pickups. They have a pickup called the Demolition that sounds intriguing.



Aaand paycheck day strikes again.


----------



## spacebard

I will solder my own cables. 






and



450 × 450


----------



## protest

Thinking about a McNaught.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just ordered these two, I really enjoyed the MeteOR and JaCkMan models.


----------



## c7spheres

WHOA ! this is PAGE 420 MAN ! Happy page 420 mon : )


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably a padalka.



Putting an order in or buying 2nd hand


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Putting an order in or buying 2nd hand


prob used. 
that black 6 string on reverb is kind of tempting


----------



## Splenetic

Thinking of getting the Zoom MS50G. It has all the key effects and amp models I miss from my old zoom g5, in a perfectly tiny package.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Thinking of getting the Zoom MS50G. It has all the key effects and amp models I miss from my old zoom g5, in a perfectly tiny package.



Those boxes are cool because there's a 3rd party program where you can install effects from the entire MS line onto the boxes. I've been debating on getting rid of mine, but once I discovered that, I decided I'd never ditch it.


----------



## Splenetic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Those boxes are cool because there's a 3rd party program where you can install effects from the entire MS line onto the boxes. I've been debating on getting rid of mine, but once I discovered that, I decided I'd never ditch it.



Really? I know about the 3.1 update that adds 72 new effects (which added some of the aforementioned key effects and amps), but never heard of a 3rd party program. What's it called?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Really? I know about the 3.1 update that adds 72 new effects (which added some of the aforementioned key effects and amps), but never heard of a 3rd party program. What's it called?





It was made by some dude online. You can load ALL the MS-series effects onto one MS-series pedal. So have effects from the MS50G onto the MS60B, and vice versa.


----------



## oniduder

Want a new amp

it’s between the below

marshall jvm410h or js equivalent

ceriatone hot rodded something between the atomica or gargoyle 

some wacky peavey xxx or idk

blackstar series one-someone talk me out of this please 

engl powerball Morse or invader, not in any particular order, but want the Morse the most

diezel Hagen or d-moll 

budda super drive

randall satan or thrasher-DONT JUDGE

or new studio monitors

only one of the above which is so unfair 

but soon another and another and another till I own more in gear than my house is worth

Yaaay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oniduder said:


> Want a new amp
> 
> it’s between the below
> 
> marshall jvm410h or js equivalent
> 
> ceriatone hot rodded something between the atomica or gargoyle
> 
> some wacky peavey xxx or idk
> 
> blackstar series one-someone talk me out of this please
> 
> engl powerball Morse or invader, not in any particular order, but want the Morse the most
> 
> diezel Hagen or d-moll
> 
> budda super drive
> 
> randall satan or thrasher-DONT JUDGE
> 
> or new studio monitors
> 
> only one of the above which is so unfair
> 
> but soon another and another and another till I own more in gear than my house is worth
> 
> Yaaay



JVM 410H or Gargoyle.


----------



## Splenetic

@HeHasTheJazzHands 

That is fucking incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StevenC

oniduder said:


> Want a new amp
> 
> it’s between the below
> 
> marshall jvm410h or js equivalent
> 
> ceriatone hot rodded something between the atomica or gargoyle
> 
> some wacky peavey xxx or idk
> 
> blackstar series one-someone talk me out of this please
> 
> engl powerball Morse or invader, not in any particular order, but want the Morse the most
> 
> diezel Hagen or d-moll
> 
> budda super drive
> 
> randall satan or thrasher-DONT JUDGE
> 
> or new studio monitors
> 
> only one of the above which is so unfair
> 
> but soon another and another and another till I own more in gear than my house is worth
> 
> Yaaay


I vote Hagen


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oniduder said:


> Want a new amp
> 
> it’s between the below
> 
> marshall jvm410h or js equivalent
> 
> ceriatone hot rodded something between the atomica or gargoyle
> 
> some wacky peavey xxx or idk
> 
> blackstar series one-someone talk me out of this please
> 
> engl powerball Morse or invader, not in any particular order, but want the Morse the most
> 
> diezel Hagen or d-moll
> 
> budda super drive
> 
> randall satan or thrasher-DONT JUDGE
> 
> or new studio monitors
> 
> only one of the above which is so unfair
> 
> but soon another and another and another till I own more in gear than my house is worth
> 
> Yaaay


jesus that's a big spread in terms of price and sound. you could get like 3 of the cheaper options for the price of a diezel. you should prob narrow down what you want more


----------



## Leviathus

oniduder said:


> Want a new amp
> 
> it’s between the below
> 
> marshall jvm410h or js equivalent
> 
> ceriatone hot rodded something between the atomica or gargoyle
> 
> some wacky peavey xxx or idk
> 
> blackstar series one-someone talk me out of this please
> 
> engl powerball Morse or invader, not in any particular order, but want the Morse the most
> 
> diezel Hagen or d-moll
> 
> budda super drive
> 
> randall satan or thrasher-DONT JUDGE
> 
> or new studio monitors
> 
> only one of the above which is so unfair
> 
> but soon another and another and another till I own more in gear than my house is worth
> 
> Yaaay



Nice poem.


----------



## Bearitone

oniduder said:


> Want a new amp
> 
> it’s between the below
> 
> marshall jvm410h or js equivalent
> 
> ceriatone hot rodded something between the atomica or gargoyle
> 
> some wacky peavey xxx or idk
> 
> blackstar series one-someone talk me out of this please
> 
> engl powerball Morse or invader, not in any particular order, but want the Morse the most
> 
> diezel Hagen or d-moll
> 
> budda super drive
> 
> randall satan or thrasher-DONT JUDGE
> 
> or new studio monitors
> 
> only one of the above which is so unfair
> 
> but soon another and another and another till I own more in gear than my house is worth
> 
> Yaaay


Satan.

It’s one of the few amps that had a lot of hype when it came out that actually lived up to that hype imo.

It’s tight and mean af.

Also they were discontinued so, if you want to get one, i would get one and hold onto it forever.


----------



## oniduder

Oh totally forgot these

egnater Armageddon 

rivera k55 or k100

opps

mans yeah price is all over the place and it doesn’t matter 

some amps are worth more than the others but the sound is what matters not price


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oniduder said:


> Oh totally forgot these
> 
> egnater Armageddon
> 
> rivera k55 or k100
> 
> opps
> 
> mans yeah price is all over the place and it doesn’t matter
> 
> some amps are worth more than the others but the sound is what matters not price



Just get a fucking Gargoyle


----------



## USMarine75

Buy a kemper. Have them all.


----------



## Bentaycanada

This is on route from Quebec!


----------



## sirbuh

That Musicman Sabre blues was demoing looks sharp ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If things work out, probably a HX FX and a 2x12 cab.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Just received this message!!!


----------



## Bentaycanada

Oh she’s a beast!


----------



## pearl_07

This lockdown has my already unstable spend habits spiraling out of control.

Avatar Speakers has an awesome sale on Celestion right now so I picked up a V30 and a K100 for my Roadking 2x12.

I'm tired of the ohms mismatching from my Recto 4x12 so now I'll be able to deafen myself just a little louder


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If things work out, probably a HX FX and a 2x12 cab.



Scratch that
Kinda wanna get a Hagstom Fantomen now.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

GED-2112 DI


----------



## prlgmnr

Bentaycanada said:


> Just received this message!!!
> 
> View attachment 79553


Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## USMarine75

Bentaycanada said:


> Just received this message!!!
> 
> View attachment 79553





prlgmnr said:


> Can I buy a vowel?



I picture when that message came in, it sounded like this...

dee de de dee dee dee dee de de dee de dee de de de dee de dee dee dee de dee dee. Over.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> I picture when that message came in, it sounded like this...
> 
> dee de de dee dee dee dee de de dee de dee de de de dee de dee dee dee de dee dee. Over.



Teletype is underrated.


----------



## Dillen

If i can find a white Jim root strat that would be awesome. Had one some ago but sold it foolishly. Other than that Im saving up for the axe fx 3 with the fc-12


----------



## rokket2005

I've been watching a lot of five watt world lately and realizing I don't need all the stuff I have sitting around since I don't use most of it. Made a list of all my pedals last night and might start throwing them up on reverb since they were the first thing I stopped using when I got my axe.


----------



## USMarine75

Came across one of these super cheap and had to buy. MIA Hardwire version. From what I've heard and read: Similar to a TS9 but with less mids, fizz, and slightly tighter. In modified mode it has more gain and is more full spectrum (like an OCD or SD1?).









rokket2005 said:


> I've been watching a lot of five watt world lately and realizing I don't need all the stuff I have sitting around since I don't use most of it. Made a list of all my pedals last night and might start throwing them up on reverb since they were the first thing I stopped using when I got my axe.



I dig that show. Informative and well done. Somehow the dude is super-likable while being a jazz hipster playing a strandberg and using a $40 pick.

Tonejunkie had a great episode about keeping what you love and selling what you like.


(first couple minutes)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Scratch that
> Kinda wanna get a Hagstom Fantomen now.


Scratch that too. 

I was watching a guitar on Reverb, and the next day the seller sent me an offer out the blue.

So now I have a trans black Hagstrom Ultra Max on the way.






I think it's a rare finish too? It's called Dark Storm, vs the standard cosmic blackburst they got. It looks darker than the cosmic black.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought some hipshot industrial style tuners and finally pulled the trigger on the MI Beta.


----------



## gnoll

USMarine75 said:


> Tonejunkie had a great episode about keeping what you love and selling what you like.



My problem with that is I don't love any of my stuff so I'd end up with nothing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gnoll said:


> My problem with that is I don't love any of my stuff so I'd end up with nothing.


that's why you keep buying shit til you find something you truly love 
gotta chase that tone dragon bruh


----------



## protest

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's why you keep buying shit til you find something you truly love
> gotta chase that tone dragon bruh



It's what I do... The problem is when you find it, what's next? Practice??? Fuck that noise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> It's what I do... The problem is when you find it, what's next? Practice??? Fuck that noise.


duh keep looking for other gear that you truly love and become a hoarder like @USMarine75 or @Hollowway


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> duh keep looking for other gear that you truly love and become a hoarder like @USMarine75 or @Hollowway



Hey wait a sec what are you trying to oh nevermind....


----------



## Splenetic

Now HIGHLY considering getting the Pod Go when it comes out. Still gonna grab the Zoom MultiStomp soon due to aforementioned reason, but yeah, the hype is real for dat new Pod.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Picked up one of these again yesterday. I remember it being a solid backup to my old 5150. Should be here next week.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally broke down and purchased this due to a crazy good COVID-19 sale.

I wanted this Si version, because I always find Ge fuzz pedals to be an issue because of where I live and travel (from desert to snow lol). But this Ge Fuzz has a bias adjust so it eliminates the temperature issues. 

Killer tonebender/fuzz face type tones to be had, plus Jesse Davey is a monster:



Next up for me will be his Octaland pedal, which is the best octave fuzz I've ever heard (YMMV).


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Man that's a shame that my gear budget is $0 this year. I'd absolutely love to have one of those. It's EXACTLY what I've been after. Enjoy!


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> Finally broke down and purchased this due to a crazy good COVID-19 sale.
> 
> I wanted this Si version, because I always find Ge fuzz pedals to be an issue because of where I live and travel (from desert to snow lol). But this Ge Fuzz has a bias adjust so it eliminates the temperature issues.
> 
> Killer tonebender/fuzz face type tones to be had, plus Jesse Davey is a monster:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up for me will be his Octaland pedal, which is the best octave fuzz I've ever heard (YMMV).





- That pedal sounds great! Now that I've been looking more into fuzz's I have a feeling I will always be searching for my perfect fuzz pedal and never have enough of them. 
- I see the Ge version of this also has the bias control and they say it lights up when it's properly biased. Is this not something that would adjust for the weather like you're talking about, or is a Ge still to sensitive or something?


----------



## USMarine75

c7spheres said:


> - That pedal sounds great! Now that I've been looking more into fuzz's I have a feeling I will always be searching for my perfect fuzz pedal and never have enough of them.
> - I see the Ge version of this also has the bias control and they say it lights up when it's properly biased. Is this not something that would adjust for the weather like you're talking about, or is a Ge still to sensitive or something?



The bias control was precisely why I was ok with this and didn’t feel the need to buy the Si one just yet. The Si one definitely sounds like it has more gain available, but I’d rather have the lower gain Ge and stack with the Duellist (bluesbreaker and TS) if needed.

Check out the vids of the Octaland. The octave blends so well, it’s like it’s a part of the fuzz and not some gimmick added on.


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> The bias control was precisely why I was ok with this and didn’t feel the need to buy the Si one just yet. The Si one definitely sounds like it has more gain available, but I’d rather have the lower gain Ge and stack with the Duellist (bluesbreaker and TS) if needed.
> 
> Check out the vids of the Octaland. The octave blends so well, it’s like it’s a part of the fuzz and not some gimmick added on.


 It's amazing how much searching one can do for gear and pedals, for years even, and still find stuff never heard of before. 
- Octaland is not on any maps, but it is most ceratinly a real place : )


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Yep... I've discovered that if any rare/ unknown/ holy grail pedal is gonna present itself, it's likely gonna be via USMarine75.


----------



## Bearitone

Bentaycanada said:


> Picked up one of these again yesterday. I remember it being a solid backup to my old 5150. Should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 79729



The R2 is the shit. Try it if you can


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My Fokin pickup still hasn't shipped yet. Apparently Russian has been hit hard by the coronavirus bullshit. 

Thinking about trying another pickup in the meantime. Probably the DiMarzio PAF Pro. Always been super curious about it. That or the Steve's Special.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yep... I've discovered that if any rare/ unknown/ holy grail pedal is gonna present itself, it's likely gonna be via USMarine75.



I’m still trying to convince the metal world of the benefits of high gain (and stacked with a TS) bluesbreaker pedals! It will happen.


----------



## Gmork

Lately ive had my mind on lunchbox amps, theyre so fuckin cute, i "need" em lol.
Also have stupid recurring GAS for a 10 string or at least a 9. I know i need to own one eventually lol.


----------



## USMarine75

https://snouse-electric-company.mys...s/products/blackbox-overdrive-2-stage-pro-mod

I've been on the wait list for this updated version (I have the BBv2 with internal dip switches).






At some point I need to do a demo so people can see how heavy yet clear this gets.


----------



## USMarine75

Bentaycanada said:


> Picked up one of these again yesterday. I remember it being a solid backup to my old 5150. Should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 79729



https://amtelectronics.com/new/cat/guitar-preamps/bricks-series/

I've been meaning to get around to checking these out. I have almost every one of their pedals especially their "vintage" Tech21 copies lol. Last time I checked they were all on sale for around $165 which is a steal IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> https://amtelectronics.com/new/cat/guitar-preamps/bricks-series/
> 
> I've been meaning to get around to checking these out. I have almost every one of their pedals especially their "vintage" Tech21 copies lol. Last time I checked they were all on sale for around $165 which is a steal IMO.


i still want the VT brick, just so I can compare it to their vt drive.


----------



## Bentaycanada

It was nice to see these have dropped in price a bit, so I ordered one this morning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought another TC Electronic Mimiq

@Gmork did too and he's a douche for making me buy another.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My Fokin pickup still hasn't shipped yet. Apparently Russian has been hit hard by the coronavirus bullshit.
> 
> Thinking about trying another pickup in the meantime. Probably the DiMarzio PAF Pro. Always been super curious about it. That or the Steve's Special.



Franq seems to really like the PAF 36th Anniversary


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Welp I was successful with my Friedman JJ Jr acquisition (yeah I’ll land a signed 100w down the road), and I found a Solar A1.7DVV!!!! Snagged that one up right away. Plus some LWA pedals and absurdly awesome firearms purchases and my quarantine has been successful.

Still potentially hunting or GAS’ing for:

Bogner 3534

Fender Am Pro Strat w/ rosewood neck in Ocean Turquoise (and a Holy Diver/Slow Hands loaded pickguard)

Synergy? Like 10 of the preamps? Might save me on some amp GAS... or will it

JCM900 Dual Reverb because Morbid Angel

JCM800 SC Stealth

Engl Fireball 25w

More LWA pedals. Burning Spirit, Endless Blockade, Caveman OD all ordered. FOAD, Plague Rat, LHW Deluxe currently GAS’ing over.

5 Ormsby’s: 2 customs, 3 GTRs ordered. I have a problem. And I might thin the heard a little. Eventually. 

Lastly: I NEED to find a Washburn Dime USA that is beat up and not sold for $10K. Or, a Funky Monkey or Boogie Street version with the neck volute.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Ok I lied. I am in need (yes, need) of a new 2x12, and my drooling for a long time has been for a Zilla Fatboy. Now, with x2 V30s, or V30/Greenback, or Redbacks, or Redback/V30 combo... I promised myself just 1 version for now. 1st world probs, yo.


----------



## Gmork

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bought another TC Electronic Mimiq
> 
> @Gmork did too and he's a douche for making me buy another.


Dont you have some fluorescent light bulbs to smash or sumthin


----------



## Varjo

Sterling by Music Man JP157, Neptune blue. Haven’t had a 7-stringer in ages, so I’m really looking forward to see how this one fits my hands...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Oh man I'm so in the market for a 7 string Strandy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying the Black Winter again. 

Rather fitting for the black Ultra Max.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Spent some time in the Halo Guitars custom tool and came up with this.
Huge fan of Josh from Northlane taste in guitars but wanted to make some changes that would suit me

7 string
Alder body
30' scale length 
3 piece Maple neck
stained Ebony fretboard
Bolt on construction
Locking tuners
Hipshot bridge
Seymour Duncan Pegasus in the bridge
Seymour Duncan Custom Staggered Strat in the neck


----------



## gunch

one of these fuckers


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> one of these fuckers



Oooh what brand? I need a set for my strat that needs push-pull knobs. I was looking at Tele knobs from Forney:


----------



## gunch

Hipshot


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Just got an amptweaker depthfinder the other day and have a Victory Amps Countess V4 preamp pedal out for delivery today. The plan is to have 3 channels between my TMpro and the Countess covering a bit more ground tone wise. The clips I've heard of the Countess sound delicious and the TMpro does the tight brutal death metal thing excellently. So I'm eager to see what kind of boosted tones I can get out of the Countess. I've been playing the shit out of the Rg550 I bought for my bday since I got it put back together and polished last week. I refinished it from black to a blue glitter finish which looks slick and has the 80's shred vibe going strong. Waiting on a pair of Duncan Dualities for that and a blue glitter truss rod cover and pickguard. I think that's everything at the moment.
Oh and the rig will be 
Guitar->isp decimator->boss ms-3->OD808->TMpro(Depthfinder in loop)/[countess in sidetrak]-> rtn to ms-3->output to mooer radar-> 2 JBL 308s
Thus far running a pedalboard rig into studio monitors I've been happier with my tone than ever. Clear tight and fully tweakable with next to no menu diving(the thing that kills modelers for me).
/End wall of text


----------



## Jake

I've been on a strat GAS kick lately but also really wouldn't mind another Jackson SL1...best of both worlds there. But also makes me think about looking into some of the other HSS options around. The Charvel's, Ibanez AZ's etc...

Guess we'll see how finances are looking here in a few months with all the craziness going on.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## spacebard




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah probably getting the HX Effects next. 

Sucks because I may need to get a new one. I don't trust finding a used one and end up getting one with noise problems


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah probably getting the HX Effects next.
> 
> Sucks because I may need to get a new one. I don't trust finding a used one and end up getting one with noise problems



Nevermind, bought a Torpedo Captor. Found a good deal on one.

Wanted an actual reactive load since the one I got isn't apparently a real reactive load?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kind of want an interface for around $50, which I don't think I'm gonna find. I basically only need/want it to hook up my guitar to my laptop.


----------



## rokket2005

^For $50 don't even bother. There's stuff out there on Reverb for that price, but it's all 15 year old early gen USB1.0 crap that will cause you bodily and mental injury. Spend the extra 50-75 and get something modern and decent.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rokket2005 said:


> ^For $50 don't even bother. There's stuff out there on Reverb for that price, but it's all 15 year old early gen USB1.0 crap that will cause you bodily and mental injury. Spend the extra 50-75 and get something modern and decent.


I don't need phantom power, mic inputs, or anything like that. I just need something to plug a guitar into that hooks up to the computer via USB.


----------



## rokket2005

The first interface I bought was a Lexicon Lambda that I got in 2006. I think I paid $120, and I'm sure asshats still sell them to unsuspecting schmucks for the same price. I used it mostly just for getting my guitar into my computer to record. I never got better than 600ms of latency using it, it would randomly unconnect from my computer for no reason, and it was suspiciously around the time when I learned what Stockholm syndrome was. If you like having aneurysms and wasting time, I'd recommend it.


----------



## TedintheShed

Looking to order one with KT88's


----------



## SnoozyWyrm

Looking for an affordable wireless (mainly quarantine playing w/o cables - if they ever let us out again may be even for rehearsals).

Anything note-worthy currently, apart from the G10?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't need phantom power, mic inputs, or anything like that. I just need something to plug a guitar into that hooks up to the computer via USB.



Not sure if $50 will do it, but I've seen 2nd gen Scarlett 2i2 and Solo interfaces for around $80 ever since the 3rd gen came out last year. The 1st gen had issues with instrument levels clipping the inputs, but I haven't had any problems with my 2nd gen 18i20


----------



## lewis

I just ordered a set of Guyker Headless Hardware and matching single locking headpieces in black and chrome for 2 long outstanding Headless projects. Them being unfinished has now pissed me off. So im determined now.

on that note, if anyone wants a Hipshot headless locking headpiece or Agile/Rondo single headless bridges, let me know as I have both that sadly dont work on either guitar (hence the Guyker purchases)

EDIT: No Idea why i put Legator bridges. Means Rondo/Agile. Been corrected


----------



## BigViolin

As soon as the good nitro is available again I'm getting some seafoam and shell pink.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

another warmoth neck for my super tele build.


----------



## USMarine75

SnoozyWyrm said:


> Looking for an affordable wireless (mainly quarantine playing w/o cables - if they ever let us out again may be even for rehearsals).
> 
> Anything note-worthy currently, apart from the G10?



I just bought a Nux B2, but waiting for it to arrive. They've been down to around $99 regularly so it seemed worth trying. The Nux has one of the lowest reported latencies.

There was a review for the new Xvive on youtube.... maybe Fluff?


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> another warmoth neck for my super tele build.



Also check out Strastosphere they have a current Fender discount IIRC.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Also check out Strastosphere they have a current Fender discount IIRC.


i need a pointy jackson style headstock tho


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> i need a pointy jackson style headstock tho



Have you considered Warmoth?


----------



## LeftOurEyes

KnightBrolaire said:


> another warmoth neck for my super tele build.





USMarine75 said:


> Have you considered Warmoth?



I think he has lol


----------



## c7spheres

It would sure be nice if Warmoth ever offered different scale lengths in the 7 string models. I see so much potential, especially if they ever could do Ibanez licensing or something.


----------



## USMarine75

LeftOurEyes said:


> I think he has lol


----------



## Mathemagician

I checked out Warmoth recently and they don’t offer hot pink as a paint option.  other wise an awesome list of options.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> i need a pointy jackson style headstock tho


fuck it, just gonna buy some cheap jacksons and gut them for the necks. it's cheaper than warmoth and I get sharktooth inlays.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuck it, just gonna buy some cheap jacksons and gut them for the necks. it's cheaper than warmoth and I get sharktooth inlays.


Ive been doing this and thinking this for a while.


it really is win/win. Sell the bodies and hardware on for profit basically haha


----------



## USMarine75

Maybe something. Maybe not.


----------



## Jake

Well I guess I got myself a quarantine project 

Snagged this for under $300







I've been trying to snag one of these bad boys since like 2006 so that's awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jake said:


> Well I guess I got myself a quarantine project
> 
> Snagged this for under $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to snag one of these bad boys since like 2006 so that's awesome.


jealousss. I've always loved that sig.


----------



## Jake

KnightBrolaire said:


> jealousss. I've always loved that sig.


Same here. I've never been able to really find one for a good price though. I'm thinking white EMGs will look good in it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Some reverb and delay that doesn't break the bank. Maybe that Collider, maybe a DD200. I want to want an RV 6 but I do not want the form factor. Where's that RV-200 Boss? 

Also a Polar H10, looking forward to using it.


----------



## pearl_07

Lockdown has me on a very weird tone searching spree again. Bought an EAE Model feT from @vilk on the board today so hopefully that will satisfy my search for a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So i did more research on the HX Effects, and unfortunately I'm not sure if it'll fit my needs of doing a stereo 4 cable method with 2 amps. Not sure how it'll work with stereo effects and 2 FX loops. 

I would get a regular Helix or a Helix LT, but those always seemed to have ground floor noise issues in the FX loops. 

May need to just get a standard stereo FX unit and only run the FX loops, and run stompboxes in front of the amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So i did more research on the HX Effects, and unfortunately I'm not sure if it'll fit my needs of doing a stereo 4 cable method with 2 amps. Not sure how it'll work with stereo effects and 2 FX loops.
> 
> I would get a regular Helix or a Helix LT, but those always seemed to have ground floor noise issues in the FX loops.
> 
> May need to just get a standard stereo FX unit and only run the FX loops, and run stompboxes in front of the amp.



Nevermind, back on the table. Apparently the HX can do what I want, which is the 7-cable/stereo 4-cable method. and in fact the manual encourages it.


----------



## pearl_07

I'm out of control, I've bought more pedals in the past 2 months than I have in the past 2 years.

Secured a Walrus Audio Descent on the 'bay for an unreasonably low price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whoops again, bought a DiMarzio Super 2. 

Bought it as a bridge pickup, but if it doesn't work, I'll maybe make it a neck pickup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops again, bought a DiMarzio Super 2.
> 
> Bought it as a bridge pickup, but if it doesn't work, I'll maybe make it a neck pickup.



...Also add a Rocktron Intellifex and MIDI mate to that.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops again, bought a DiMarzio Super 2.
> 
> Bought it as a bridge pickup, but if it doesn't work, I'll maybe make it a neck pickup.


I keep thinking about picking up a Super Distortion, or Super 3. And maybe a D Sonic. I have so many Duncans, that I feel like I need to try some more Dimarzios.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I keep thinking about picking up a Super Distortion, or Super 3. And maybe a D Sonic. I have so many Duncans, that I feel like I need to try some more Dimarzios.



From what I can tell; The Super Distortion is the bass heavy one, the Super 2 is the treble heavy one, and the Super 3 is the mid-heavy one.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Also add a Rocktron Intellifex and MIDI mate to that.


Love the Intellifex.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I can tell; The Super Distortion is the bass heavy one, the Super 2 is the treble heavy one, and the Super 3 is the mid-heavy one.


I thought SD was the Kiss one, and S3 was the Carcass one, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Love the Intellifex.



Had to do it. It's coming from Canada, but fuck it, it was an irresistable price. Ended up getting a MIDI mate as well. Won't get a lot of effects, but I mostly use chorus and delay, so no issues. 



Shask said:


> I thought SD was the Kiss one, and S3 was the Carcass one, lol.



That work's too. 

The Super Distortion is like a SHIT ton of low mids, midrange, and a decently bright attack. The Super 2 is supposed to be REALLY lacking in the bass department, with lots of treble. And the Super 3 is weird; I've heard it described as tight and bright, but the EQ curve seems mostly in the lows and mids, with no treble.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Had to do it. It's coming from Canada, but fuck it, it was an irresistable price. Ended up getting a MIDI mate as well. Won't get a lot of effects, but I mostly use chorus and delay, so no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> That work's too.
> 
> The Super Distortion is like a SHIT ton of low mids, midrange, and a decently bright attack. The Super 2 is supposed to be REALLY lacking in the bass department, with lots of treble. And the Super 3 is weird; I've heard it described as tight and bright, but the EQ curve seems mostly in the lows and mids, with no treble.


super 3 is definitely not a pickup I'd call tight or bright. It's thick and murky ime. good for doomy shit or warming up a bright guitar imo.


----------



## c7spheres

Dang @HeHasTheJazzHands You people are getting out of control. You're buying Intellifex's now. Next thing you know someone's gonna buy @Rxcoma s Replifex up for sale! : ) I love my Replifex, the Intellifex is also great. Not sure if you've usedthem before but let me kknow if any questions about it.


----------



## gunch

O ring knob attached and HX ready to be connected and screwed down


----------



## SlamLiguez

Whenever they release or come out, it's gonna be a seven string ironbird with a Jupiter in the bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, I fucked up hard and didn't realize the Intellifex didn't have the Replifex's relay switching.

Had to also get an Engl Z11 to deal with that.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, I fucked up hard and didn't realize the Intellifex didn't have the Replifex's relay switching.
> 
> Had to also get an Engl Z11 to deal with that.


But the Replifex doesnt have the 8-Voice Chorus, or more in depth Reverbs the Intellifex has


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> But the Replifex doesnt have the 8-Voice Chorus, or more in depth Reverbs the Intellifex has



That's why I was so fucking torn.  The Replifex has more variety and the relay switching, but the Intellifex is cheaper (I got it for fucking $100) and the few effects it has seem SUPER detailed.

I mean if I wanna do what I need to do, I needed the relay switching. So the engl helps.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's why I was so fucking torn.  The Replifex has more variety and the relay switching, but the Intellifex is cheaper (I got it for fucking $100) and the few effects it has seem SUPER detailed.
> 
> I mean if I wanna do what I need to do, I needed the relay switching. So the engl helps.


Yeah, the Replifex is a more well-rounded, all-around multi-effects processor. The Intellifex just specializes in Chorus-Delay-Reverb.

It seems like the price of Intellifex's have been going up lately.


----------



## jco5055

I just picked up a Fryette LXII Poweramp, but now I can't decide if I want to go Synergy or Axe FX III. I know Axe FX III is objectively the better deal, just not sure if I'm ready/want to go full digital or not....


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, I fucked up hard and didn't realize the Intellifex didn't have the Replifex's relay switching.
> 
> Had to also get an Engl Z11 to deal with that.



You;ll just have to get a Replifex too! : )



Shask said:


> But the Replifex doesnt have the 8-Voice Chorus, or more in depth Reverbs the Intellifex has



You don't really need them. The Replifex has a 2-voice chorus plus 2 additional delays. The reverb sounds find too in comparison. It's not a big deal comparig all the other stuff the Replfiex offers, plus the Replifex is the only one with reverb and delays spillover options and the analog and digital mixer path is a littel more easy to use and robust too. Replifex is great, not to mention it's speaker simulator is actually pretty freaking good too. Something not talked about much about.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's why I was so fucking torn.  The Replifex has more variety and the relay switching, but the Intellifex is cheaper (I got it for fucking $100) and the few effects it has seem SUPER detailed.
> 
> I mean if I wanna do what I need to do, I needed the relay switching. So the engl helps.


 Wow! $100. That's a steal! Which version did you get (black face, silver ltd etc.?)



Shask said:


> Yeah, the Replifex is a more well-rounded, all-around multi-effects processor. The Intellifex just specializes in Chorus-Delay-Reverb.
> 
> It seems like the price of Intellifex's have been going up lately.



- The reverb is a little better. I never found it a big deal or noticable in the real world of results. If you or @HeHasTheJazzHands wants to know what the Replifex reverv sounds like, the Intellifex has the same exact rever as the Replifex inside as an option. It the reverb in the algorithms without a name. It's the one called "reverb", not hall, room etc. It's the reverb in the algorithms with more effects inside them.
- They have been going up in price (at least the blackface.) ever since you see these YouTube guys try one out (like Leon Todd) the price goes up. They literally create a demand for gear. It's crazy. People see a demo and want one. I noticed Leon Todd has a Replifex but never has demo'd it. If he does and it's a decent demo I bet the price of Replifex goes up too. People forget these were expensive units when they came out in the mid/late 90's. The Replifex was like $700 or something in 90's money. Thats about $1200 in todays cash.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I got an OG Blackface one. The one with the bypass and Inc/Dec switches in the back. I also have no fucking clue what the Inc/Dec jack does.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> You;ll just have to get a Replifex too! : )
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really need them. The Replifex has a 2-voice chorus plus 2 additional delays. The reverb sounds find too in comparison. It's not a big deal comparig all the other stuff the Replfiex offers, plus the Replifex is the only one with reverb and delays spillover options and the analog and digital mixer path is a littel more easy to use and robust too. Replifex is great, not to mention it's speaker simulator is actually pretty freaking good too. Something not talked about much about.
> 
> 
> Wow! $100. That's a steal! Which version did you get (black face, silver ltd etc.?)
> 
> 
> 
> - The reverb is a little better. I never found it a big deal or noticable in the real world of results. If you or @HeHasTheJazzHands wants to know what the Replifex reverv sounds like, the Intellifex has the same exact rever as the Replifex inside as an option. It the reverb in the algorithms without a name. It's the one called "reverb", not hall, room etc. It's the reverb in the algorithms with more effects inside them.
> - They have been going up in price (at least the blackface.) ever since you see these YouTube guys try one out (like Leon Todd) the price goes up. They literally create a demand for gear. It's crazy. People see a demo and want one. I noticed Leon Todd has a Replifex but never has demo'd it. If he does and it's a decent demo I bet the price of Replifex goes up too. People forget these were expensive units when they came out in the mid/late 90's. The Replifex was like $700 or something in 90's money. Thats about $1200 in todays cash.


I just bought Rxcoma's Replifex, so I guess I will have both. 

I had a Chameleon years ago, so I always figured the Replifex was similar to that unit without the preamp part. I remember using the speaker sim and all that on it. 

The Intellifex I have is the Korean version. I think I have been using preset 63, Dull Plate for reverb lately.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got an OG Blackface one. The one with the bypass and Inc/Dec switches in the back. I also have no fucking clue what the Inc/Dec jack does.


I think they allow you to plug in a simple 1/4" footswitch to increment and decrement the presets, instead of having to use a MIDI pedal.


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> super 3 is definitely not a pickup I'd call tight or bright. It's thick and murky ime. good for doomy shit or warming up a bright guitar imo.


Would the Super 3 work in a Charvel style guitar (or Alder/Maple in general) to sound chunky and full, or would it sound like a cocked wah?

I use the Invader for this purpose now, but thinking about trying the SD or S3.


----------



## c7spheres

Shask said:


> I just bought Rxcoma's Replifex, so I guess I will have both.
> 
> I had a Chameleon years ago, so I always figured the Replifex was similar to that unit without the preamp part. I remember using the speaker sim and all that on it.
> 
> The Intellifex I have is the Korean version. I think I have been using preset 63, Dull Plate for reverb lately.


 You only need help with GAS if you feel you have a problem. Otherwise it's all good! : ) Replifex is similar as all these units with minimal learnign curve. If you got any questions though just let know.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> You only need help with GAS if you feel you have a problem. Otherwise it's all good! : ) Replifex is similar as all these units with minimal learnign curve. If you got any questions though just let know.


I have been wanting to pick up some older rack effects, so it is all good. I still kinda want a Lexicon MPX-1 and Boss SE-70.

I have always found Rocktron stuff easy to use. Just go right to left on the wheels, lol.


----------



## c7spheres

Shask said:


> I have been wanting to pick up some older rack effects, so it is all good. I still kinda want a Lexicon MPX-1 and Boss SE-70.
> 
> I have always found Rocktron stuff easy to use. Just go right to left on the wheels, lol.


 The mixer is the thing people have trouble getting thier heads around with the Rocktron era units. They don't figure it out and think the units sounds like shit because they get phase issues due to not mixing them properly. The manuals are good but don't explain it all. The fact you can control almost any parameter with midi (up to 10 at once plus tap tempo, even multiple paramteres off the same controller # ) was/is a big deal.
- The MPX-1 is rad. I had one and now they're like $200. The reverbs in those are nice! They do color he tone more than the Rocktrons though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm actually curious about a Replifex/Intellifex dual rig. I know the Replifex was meant to be a stompbox modeler, so I think it would rule in front of the amp. And with the Intellifex's delays and verbs and choruses, it'd do good in the loop.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually curious about a Replifex/Intellifex dual rig. I know the Replifex was meant to be a stompbox modeler, so I think it would rule in front of the amp. And with the Intellifex's delays and verbs and choruses, it'd do good in the loop.


 I've done that. I don't like these units in front of the amp personally. They work just fine, but I like them in series after the preamp. They do sound and work just fine though in front of the amp though. It's just one of those YMMV things. I think the thing I didn't care for was the input stage on the Rocktrons for insturment level. YOu really need to hit them with a preamp level first. So guitar to some type of preamp to get the signal proper and then to Rocktron to amp would probably work much better. I don't like guitar straight into these units to much but it will work good. Some guitar might overload them, Maybe I'm just to picky about it or something.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> The mixer is the thing people have trouble getting thier heads around with the Rocktron era units. They don't figure it out and think the units sounds like shit because they get phase issues due to not mixing them properly. The manuals are good but don't explain it all. The fact you can control almost any parameter with midi (up to 10 at once plus tap tempo, even multiple paramteres off the same controller # ) was/is a big deal.
> - The MPX-1 is rad. I had one and now they're like $200. The reverbs in those are nice! They do color he tone more than the Rocktrons though.


What causes the phasing, using + and - values on the mixer for effects?

Yeah, it sounds like the MPX-1 has a killer reverb and detune. Too bad there is no editor as it sounds like editing them is a PITA, but you cant ignore cheap units that used to cost $1000+.

I am just having fun messing with these old units I couldn't afford back in the day.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually curious about a Replifex/Intellifex dual rig. I know the Replifex was meant to be a stompbox modeler, so I think it would rule in front of the amp. And with the Intellifex's delays and verbs and choruses, it'd do good in the loop.


Many people have done that with those units. The two are kinda like the yin and yang, lol. They fill in the other's weaknesses, and you kinda need both to rival more modern units.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shask said:


> Would the Super 3 work in a Charvel style guitar (or Alder/Maple in general) to sound chunky and full, or would it sound like a cocked wah?
> 
> I use the Invader for this purpose now, but thinking about trying the SD or S3.


I had it in a slab of mahogany (granted it's a brighter sounding guitar) so I'm sure it'll do fine in a bright guitar made of some other wood. I have a demo vid of it in my shootout thread if you haven't seen it.


----------



## c7spheres

Shask said:


> What causes the phasing, using + and - values on the mixer for effects?
> 
> Yeah, it sounds like the MPX-1 has a killer reverb and detune. Too bad there is no editor as it sounds like editing them is a PITA, but you cant ignore cheap units that used to cost $1000+.
> 
> I am just having fun messing with these old units I couldn't afford back in the day.


 It's like an actual mixer inside the Replifex. It literally (like the Intelifex too) keeps the analgo path cmpletely analgo and just goes input to output. It takes a split off that signal and converts it to a totally seperate digital path. Both paths can be blended into each other independently etc. Plus there's a pre/post hush mode, which tells the direct analog signal what to do seperate from the digital path. So just likeon a real mixer if you have 2 of the same signals overlapping but one is slightly different in the digital realm then when run in parallel they will phase out. When using an external mixer it's obvious, but when it;s in a little Replifex box people lose the mentality of what's happeing and start to not treat it like a real mixer that it is. So it's not the Replifex's or Intellifex bad design or anything, they are great. It's just user error because they haven't wrapped thier head around it. If you look at the signal flow block diagrams in the mnuals for all the different algorithms it gets really interesting because you starr to see stuff that is possible but not obviously apparent. They are great units and can sound really good. You can effecctively choose how much of the direct analog or the digital signal into eaach effect and also blend those in a master type scenario. Very powerful and genius design by Rocktro guys for sure. I think that it was Rick maybe? at Rocktron who later split and formed ISP that had a big hand in these units. I can't remember anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of manuals; is there a manual out there for the Intellifex blackface? Can't find it.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of manuals; is there a manual out there for the Intellifex blackface? Can't find it.


 It's not on Rocktron's site but I might have it. No promises, but I'll look. Might take awhile. though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> It's not on Rocktron's site but I might have it. No promises, but I'll look. Might take awhile. though.



Yeah, it doesn't exist online it seems. Found every version except that one.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, it doesn't exist online it seems. Found every version except that one.


 I'll see if I have it. This is gonna require going deep into backup external drive territory!

Just searched the drive it should be on. I don't have it. I'll keep looking but it don't look like I do.


It sould be nice to have it but you don't really need it. The opertaion is the same with all them but the amount of power is different. The LTD is the weakest an dthe XL is the best one. I wish I could get my hands on a couple XL's again. I loved them. The only different betwee the XL and original (besides the inc/dec pedals)0 is the dealy time the XL has more delay time on tap. That's really the only major difference. The XL supposedly sounded better, but I never noticed that and I had an LTD to compare it to. They both sounded great.


----------



## TedintheShed

The Mezzabarba did not happen, but I have one of these officially incoming now an Engl a 4x12! 

Time to sell the Boogie!


----------



## Roadsterjosh

EVH 5153 EL34 50 watt inbound. Should be here monday. 

I have been having some issues with my main amp, and decided to replace it for now. I may have it repaired down the line, but for now I am excited to have something nee coming in.


----------



## nickgray

Well, finally pulled the plug on Helix LT, should arrive tomorrow. I was looking to get an FM3 or an amp with a loadbox, but then some dude ate a pangolin or some shit, and now it's Helix LT for me. Wanted to get a Stomp due to budget issues, but it's just too damn restrictive, and the price difference is not that huge, especially since I'll be using the unit for a few years, in all likelihood.


----------



## nickgray

Happy update! Got the damn thing today in the end. Had a bit of a scare with the USB cable, the stock one didn't work, fortunately I had a spare USB-B cable laying around. The unit itself is somewhat larger and heavier than I imagined. The joystick is weirdly squeaky and kinda crap, but who uses it anyway. The input is WAY hotter than Helix Native's recommended values (peaking at -12dbfs at most), pretty interesting.

I might be imagining it, but it kinda sounds nicer than Native, I think the DI is brighter than what I was getting too, which is no surprise, considering it's built specifically for guitar input. What I'm definitely not imagining is the latency - I don't think I feel it at all now. I had ~6.5ms roundtrip with my sound card, and it was ever so slightly noticeable even with headphones. Now it's running straight into the sound card via TRS cables, and the "zero latency" monitoring for my card ~2ms, so with Helix's RTL being around 2ms or less, iirc, in total it should be between 3ms and 4ms. Plus it's always possible to connect directly or via a mixer, or just get a new sound card with real direct monitoring.

It's a bit of a bitch to program, but you get there in the end I guess. So far I just made a 4-channel kind of thing that switches between 4 presets with some minor controls here and there. Haven't tried my bass yet. I need to make a single 4 channel style preset based on snapshots now just to play along with stuff (there's a slight delay when switching presets), and start tinkering with cleans and effects I guess.

Here's a super quick chug with a D Activator going into the Mark IV. I've dialed it for my headphones specifically, so playback results may vary. No idea if Axe FX or a real amp or whatever is better, but it sounds nice, feels pretty damn responsive, and overall I think I'm pretty happy with the sound.

https://soundcloud.com/nckgr2718/mark4-lt-chug/s-QvY26cMbK7E


----------



## c7spheres

nickgray said:


> View attachment 80138
> 
> 
> Happy update! Got the damn thing today in the end. Had a bit of a scare with the USB cable, the stock one didn't work, fortunately I had a spare USB-B cable laying around. The unit itself is somewhat larger and heavier than I imagined. The joystick is weirdly squeaky and kinda crap, but who uses it anyway. The input is WAY hotter than Helix Native's recommended values (peaking at -12dbfs at most), pretty interesting.
> 
> I might be imagining it, but it kinda sounds nicer than Native, I think the DI is brighter than what I was getting too, which is no surprise, considering it's built specifically for guitar input. What I'm definitely not imagining is the latency - I don't think I feel it at all now. I had ~6.5ms roundtrip with my sound card, and it was ever so slightly noticeable even with headphones. Now it's running straight into the sound card via TRS cables, and the "zero latency" monitoring for my card ~2ms, so with Helix's RTL being around 2ms or less, iirc, in total it should be between 3ms and 4ms. Plus it's always possible to connect directly or via a mixer, or just get a new sound card with real direct monitoring.
> 
> It's a bit of a bitch to program, but you get there in the end I guess. So far I just made a 4-channel kind of thing that switches between 4 presets with some minor controls here and there. Haven't tried my bass yet. I need to make a single 4 channel style preset based on snapshots now just to play along with stuff (there's a slight delay when switching presets), and start tinkering with cleans and effects I guess.
> 
> Here's a super quick chug with a D Activator going into the Mark IV. I've dialed it for my headphones specifically, so playback results may vary. No idea if Axe FX or a real amp or whatever is better, but it sounds nice, feels pretty damn responsive, and overall I think I'm pretty happy with the sound.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/nckgr2718/mark4-lt-chug/s-QvY26cMbK7E


Nice. Sounds oddly enough like my V-Twin rack. Did you use any IR's or amythign like that?


----------



## nickgray

c7spheres said:


> Did you use any IR's or amythign like that?



Yeah. Stock cabs are the weakest point of the unit by far, imo. Easily solvable, thankfully. It's two IRs, panned left and right at 99% (seems to work better for headphones than 100%, almost as if it imitates a tiny-tiny bit of crosstalk). The cab is Ownhammer Trad 4x12 from California Duo, the IRs are V70 CUT-00 and V60 CUT-00, they're Fredman technique mixes of two 57 mics, they're fairly bright in tone. I've found that panning two similar-ish sounding IRs left and right gives a nice stereo effect that's not at all exaggerated, it just gives it some extra "in the room" vibe without getting any crazy stereo effects. Works for both speakers and headphones. Only as long as the IRs are similar tonally though, otherwise it's a total mess.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I'm gonna get me a twosome of Celestion Creamback 65's. Now I would love some input from you guys:

I want to mount them in an X shape in my 4x12 cab with 2 V30's, for ultimate sound distribution. I can also switch the cab in stereo, which at this point divides the cab vertically. I would love for the stereo option to split the Creambacks and V30's. Would that be worth the hassle? Or should I rather split the cab into 1 Creamback and 1 V30 on each side?


----------



## protest

I had $100 gift card to Guitar Center from my wife from Christmas, so I went looking for a pedal to buy but couldn't find anything I wanted. So I bought a Mark V. Cause I'm an adult and it was the responsible thing to do.







ALSO! 
If you don't like Channel 3, cut the 6k slider. Almost completely off for IIC+ and Mark IV modes and a small cut on Extreme mode. You can actually crank the treble and gain like you're supposed too on a Mark.


----------



## sleewell

bought a lambo blue KM-7 today!!


----------



## USMarine75

Finally going to ship!


----------



## Bearitone

After watching some Leon Todd vids and Ola’s “will it chug” video i think I’m sold on the idea of an AxeIII variant and I’m leaning towards an FM3.

I wish i was open to the idea of modeling earlier. I have a feeling I’m going to love it and regret all the headache and strife to make the “perfect” pedalboard rig.


----------



## prlgmnr

protest said:


> ALSO!
> If you don't like Channel 3...



If you can't enjoy channel 3 on one of these there's no hope for you.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

prlgmnr said:


> If you can't enjoy channel 3 on one of these there's no hope for you.



Seriously. The lead channel is the main feature of almost all Mark-series amps. 

I mean they have GREAT clean channels, too. But trust me, you want a Mark series for the Lead channels.


----------



## protest

prlgmnr said:


> If you can't enjoy channel 3 on one of these there's no hope for you.



Channel 3 on the V is the least liked lead channel on any Mark amp. 

The purple stripe Mark III is the actually the worst lead channel on a Mark amp, but there's like 12 people that have played one.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

strings and picks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably a Two Notes CabM. Found an unfortunate flaw with my AMT CP100, which is that it's not compatable with a lot of IRs. Specifically needs 48kbps IRs, and a lot of the ones I use are 44.1. I did find a converter, but I think I need to get a CabM down the road.


----------



## Karatekid

Anyone using Two Notes Studio? Worth it or not?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Karatekid said:


> Anyone using Two Notes Studio? Worth it or not?


I’ve got the Studio and it’s awesome. I do wonder if the new Captor X is doing the same thing for a fraction of the price though.


----------



## rokket2005

I got a studio after using the Live for about 6 years. They're both awesome at what they do, but like a week after I got the studio I got an Axe III and basically haven't used any of my amps since.


----------



## USMarine75

A dad-rock vintage tone-snob low/med wattage amp to go with my authentic *© *Gibsons.

Cranked Champ or Princeton type tones.

Can either be TGP approved or a clone like Mojotone and Ceriatone. Has anyone played any of the Mojotone amps?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably a Two Notes CabM. Found an unfortunate flaw with my AMT CP100, which is that it's not compatable with a lot of IRs. Specifically needs 48kbps IRs, and a lot of the ones I use are 44.1. I did find a converter, but I think I need to get a CabM down the road.


You posted this after the message you sent. Did the program not accomplish what you needed for the AMT?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You posted this after the message you sent. Did the program not accomplish what you needed for the AMT?



I did. But I still feel like I need a CabM.  My CP100 REALLY doesn't like the Torpedo Captor I just got either. So I feel like it'd do a better job with an actual Two Notes product. Plus the CabM probably supports a wider range of IRs.


----------



## Karatekid

DudeManBrother said:


> I’ve got the Studio and it’s awesome. I do wonder if the new Captor X is doing the same thing for a fraction of the price though.



To me it looks like Two Notes are phasing out the Studio. I don’t see it in stock much either. Sweetwater doesn’t sell them. Maybe a new updated version is on the horizon. It sucks when you buy something only to find out a newer version is on the way.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Karatekid said:


> To me it looks like Two Notes are phasing out the Studio. I don’t see it in stock much either. Sweetwater doesn’t sell them. Maybe a new updated version is on the horizon. It sucks when you buy something only to find out a newer version is on the way.


Agreed, but I’ve also gotten a lot of great use out of mine, so I can’t complain about the product. They offered something that does exactly what they advertised. I will continue to use it, whether a newer version is introduced; or they drop it from the product line entirely. They’ve seemingly figured out how to pack the same tech into pedal sized enclosures, for 1/3 of the price. It’s cool to see those savings passed on appropriately. 

Hopefully they continue to support the Studio, even if they eventually leave it alone as a useable legacy hardware/software version. I’d only be upset if they made it obsolete to the point that all the Cabs I bought could only be used on newer hardware.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know the Studio had a better loadbox than the Live, but even then I heard clips of the Captor, and it also sounds better than the Live as well. The Captor still doesn't handle as much power as the Studio (150w for the Studio, vs the 100w for the Captor) and is set to only on impedence. Otherwise it looks like the Captor and Studio have the same software. Honestly it kinda makes the Live obsolete.  Unless you NEED that interface on the unit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like a CabM on it's way.

And on a totally unrelated note, @Spaced Out Ace is a cool dude.

Now to get that rotary speaker sim pedal.


----------



## Legion

Whatever thing can make every guitar under the sun sound like a strat. 

...I might have actually found it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about trying a bunch of random clean boosts.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> thinking about trying a bunch of random clean boosts.



Let me know what you're looking at... I prob have at least half of them lol.


----------



## USMarine75

Scored one cheap... it’s been a key missing item from my OD collection.


----------



## runbirdman

USMarine75 said:


> Scored one cheap... it’s been a key missing item from my OD collection.
> 
> View attachment 80303


I just built the PedalPCB version of the Timmy and it is my favorite crunch style overdrive I've ever used. I've probably built around 35 different overdrive pedals and the Timmy is the one that stuck.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

USMarine75 said:


> Scored one cheap... it’s been a key missing item from my OD collection.
> 
> View attachment 80303



I've been eyeballing one of these since they were announced. Let us know your thoughts


----------



## USMarine75

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've been eyeballing one of these since they were announced. Let us know your thoughts



Definitely. FWIW you can find them for $95-99 on Reverb new or mint right now. I was hoping they'd make the MusiciansFriend SDOTD like the Sugar Drive did, but this was cheap enough to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## deigo

RME Babyface Pro FS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nux Roctary. Heard so many good things about it. 

Only negative thing I heard is that the "stereo" outs are actually dual mono.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

KnightBrolaire said:


> thinking about trying a bunch of random clean boosts.


Ever try the Black Country customs Iommi boost?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Carl Kolchak said:


> Ever try the Black Country customs Iommi boost?


never even heard of it. 
Currently looking at a TC Spark or something more interesting than just a single knob clean boost.


----------



## USMarine75

Carl Kolchak said:


> Ever try the Black Country customs Iommi boost?



I've almost pulled the trigger several times. It's a treble booster with way more tonal control than typical. Did you buy it? Curious to hear more opinions.


FWIW guitar treble booster = low cut for those that don't know:


----------



## Carl Kolchak

USMarine75 said:


> I've almost pulled the trigger several times. It's a treble booster with way more tonal control than typical. Did you buy it? Curious to hear more opinions.
> 
> 
> FWIW guitar treble booster = low cut for those that don't know:



Actually, I'm thinking of pulling the pin on one now.


----------



## USMarine75

Carl Kolchak said:


> Actually, I'm thinking of pulling the pin on one now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah from what I've read, the BCC Booster seems cooler than most. It can go beyond that honky midrange most boosters have.

I may need one down the road. Seems like it could be a decent modern sounding boost as well if it doesn't have the annoying honk of most treble boosters.

EDIT: Is the Steelpark the same thing?


----------



## Carl Kolchak

USMarine75 said:


>



There is a special Hell reserved for enablers.


----------



## lewis

ive been using treble boosters as my secret sauce since forever.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah from what I've read, the BCC Booster seems cooler than most. It can go beyond that honky midrange most boosters have.
> 
> I may need one down the road. Seems like it could be a decent modern sounding boost as well if it doesn't have the annoying honk of most treble boosters.
> 
> EDIT: Is the Steelpark the same thing?



The Steelpark is a fullrange low gain OD/boost. The website and manual are terrible lol... but I read it has different modes (and maybe clipping) for where the boost is focused. But it doesn't appear to roll off the lows like a true treble booster.

The Iommi Booster is a treble booster that's Laney BCC designed.



Carl Kolchak said:


> There is a special Hell reserved for enablers.



They were hovering around 130-140 mint, but there's none on reverb right now. Just buy this one, you don't have to get any other pedals. It's only $130. Just this one time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> The Steelpark is an OD. The Iommi Booster is a treble booster that's Laney + BCC designed.



I was just curious. I know the Iommi Boost is based (as close as Iommi could describe it ) on his old Rangemaster with more controls. Didn't know what the Steelpark was.


----------



## odibrom

treble boosters... how about raising the volume pot value? i know, it's not the same thing...


----------



## USMarine75

odibrom said:


> treble boosters... how about raising the volume pot value? i know, it's not the same thing...


----------



## odibrom

I know it's not the same thing, but regarding the higher frequencies it does wonder in de-mudding the tone...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EVH flanger

Was looking for a standard MXR 117, but then an EVH popped up for a good price so... Fuck it.


----------



## Jake

A house to put all of my gear in 

So....nothing for some time probably


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was looking into a mini delay pedal. Didn't even want anything fancy; just small and affordable.

Then I found this baby. Some decent features for a $70 mini delay.


----------



## loganflynn294

Just pre-ordered a Two Notes Torpedo Captor X. Been thinking about getting a reactive load box for a looong time. Being stuck at home for the foreseeable future finally pushed me over the edge. That, and I recently swapped out the KT88's in my Bogner 20th Sheevs for E34L's and am dying to be able to crank the piss out of it (apartment living problems...)


----------



## technomancer

Actually found some NOS ERO MKT1813 .022uF 400v caps and some 0.47uF 630v as well.


----------



## DudeManBrother

technomancer said:


> Actually found some NOS ERO MKT1813 .022uF 400v caps and some 0.47uF 630v as well.


I like those ERO’s as well. I grab them and old stock Wima’s whenever my local electronics store has values I can use in guitar amps.


----------



## Alexa run my life

1. Pod Go
2. 5153 50w stealth 
3. new Agile headless model for Schlitz and giggles


----------



## technomancer

DudeManBrother said:


> I like those ERO’s as well. I grab them and old stock Wima’s whenever my local electronics store has values I can use in guitar amps.



Damn the German with the .022uF caps flaked on me and just issued me a refund. Something about not being able to print postage


----------



## lewis

loganflynn294 said:


> Just pre-ordered a Two Notes Torpedo Captor X. Been thinking about getting a reactive load box for a looong time. Being stuck at home for the foreseeable future finally pushed me over the edge. That, and I recently swapped out the KT88's in my Bogner 20th Sheevs for E34L's and am dying to be able to crank the piss out of it (apartment living problems...)


making me jealous!

get a thread/and some demos up when you have that beast dude!


----------



## USMarine75

Got a deal on two fuzz pedals, so they're inbound.

Deep Trip Land (Brazil) - Band of Gypsys (BOG) and Kryptone.

BOG is a silicon fuzz, similar to the Si fuzzface Jimi was rocking during the BOG years. The Kryptone is a germanium fuzz and more like the original Ge Vox Tonebender Mk1.

These are modern takes on classic designs. Key features on both are tight control, transistor bias, and high/low controls. 

http://deeptripland.com/


----------



## DudeManBrother

technomancer said:


> Damn the German with the .022uF caps flaked on me and just issued me a refund. Something about not being able to print postage


Damn that really sucks. I’ve only ever found 250v .022uF; so those would be a score if you could get them. They’d make a perfect coupling cap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I WAS looking at that cheapo Nux delay... But now I'm considering going all-out and getting the MXR Carbon Copy Deluxe. IF i can fit it on my board.

Also most likely getting either a Trutone CS6 Pro or Pedal Power X4 to expand my pedalboard a wee bit.


----------



## technomancer

DudeManBrother said:


> Damn that really sucks. I’ve only ever found 250v .022uF; so those would be a score if you could get them. They’d make a perfect coupling cap.



Yeah exactly. It is hilarious that you can find NOS Mullard Mustards easier than those freaking EROs. Guess the .022s will remain the newer Vishay version in my builds when I use the MKT1813s.


----------



## r33per

loganflynn294 said:


> Just pre-ordered a Two Notes Torpedo Captor X. Been thinking about getting a reactive load box for a looong time. Being stuck at home for the foreseeable future finally pushed me over the edge. That, and I recently swapped out the KT88's in my Bogner 20th Sheevs for E34L's and am dying to be able to crank the piss out of it (apartment living problems...)


Dude, I'm this close. I really just need a solution for silent stage and this is interesting.


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> Got a deal on two fuzz pedals, so they're inbound.
> 
> Deep Trip Land (Brazil) - Band of Gypsys (BOG) and Kryptone.
> 
> BOG is a silicon fuzz, similar to the Si fuzzface Jimi was rocking during the BOG years. The Kryptone is a germanium fuzz and more like the original Ge Vox Tonebender Mk1.
> 
> These are modern takes on classic designs. Key features on both are tight control, transistor bias, and high/low controls.
> 
> http://deeptripland.com/



I think my internet is different than your internet. You keep turning me on to all this cool stuff I've never heard of. I'm searching for Fuzz's and this is the type stuff I've been looking for. Really digging that Page Bender and the Kryptone and BOG. From what I can tell I like Mk-1 and Mk2/ mk2 pro Benders the best. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## USMarine75

c7spheres said:


> I think my internet is different than your internet. You keep turning me on to all this cool stuff I've never heard of. I'm searching for Fuzz's and this is the type stuff I've been looking for. Really digging that Page Bender and the Kryptone and BOG. From what I can tell I like Mk-1 and Mk2/ mk2 pro Benders the best. Thanks for posting these.



My issue with fuzz is matching the right dirt, amp, pickups, and guitar to the fuzz. Half the time it's too muddy or it's got no bottom. These solve that problem. The BOG sounded more like a distortion pedal than a fuzzface depending on the settings. I prefer my fuzz to go from smooth and tame to Hendrix... that's it. I don't mind a little gating which thanks to the bias these do nicely. But I'm not a splatty fuzz guy - and there's DeviEver and Dwarfcraft for that lol.

So right now I have the Kingtone Jesse Davey Si Fuzz Mini and these two in the mail. Can't wait 

If you like Fuzz then I recommend these from what I have:
Vick Audio V2 - Si version of Cornish G2 (which I think is just a really smooth Ram's Head Muff IIRC?), really REALLY great for lead and slide.
Thorpy Muffroom Cloud - Best muff on the planet by far, Pumpkins to killer lead and slide. All things muff.
Amptweaker Tight Fuzz - Great Tonebender Mk1 and 1.5 IIRC... Ge or Si, 60s or 70s, and tight control. The most mild but killer pedal.
Catalinbread Katzenkoenig - Killer Fuzzstortion = Ratt + Fuzz
EQD Zapmachine - limited ed., made with 3 transistors - Best fuzz booster ever (unreal cleans)
Choad Blaster (AKA Chord Blaster - another Fuzzstortion - Marshall Plexi + fuzz - best/smoothest fuzzstortion I've ever heard, best for chords
I also have a bunch of the huge Roger Mayer Fuzzes I just can't remember the names, but all are various tweaks on the Arbiter and Fuzzface IIRC.

YMMV


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> My issue with fuzz is matching the right dirt, amp, pickups, and guitar to the fuzz. Half the time it's too muddy or it's got no bottom. These solve that problem. The BOG sounded more like a distortion pedal than a fuzzface depending on the settings. I prefer my fuzz to go from smooth and tame to Hendrix... that's it. I don't mind a little gating which thanks to the bias these do nicely. But I'm not a splatty fuzz guy - and there's DeviEver and Dwarfcraft for that lol.
> 
> So right now I have the Kingtone Jesse Davey Si Fuzz Mini and these two in the mail. Can't wait
> 
> If you like Fuzz then I recommend these from what I have:
> Vick Audio V2 - Si version of Cornish G2 (which I think is just a really smooth Ram's Head Muff IIRC?), really REALLY great for lead and slide.
> Thorpy Muffroom Cloud - Best muff on the planet by far, Pumpkins to killer lead and slide. All things muff.
> Amptweaker Tight Fuzz - Great Tonebender Mk1 and 1.5 IIRC... Ge or Si, 60s or 70s, and tight control. The most mild but killer pedal.
> Catalinbread Katzenkoenig - Killer Fuzzstortion = Ratt + Fuzz
> EQD Zapmachine - limited ed., made with 3 transistors - Best fuzz booster ever (unreal cleans)
> Choad Blaster (AKA Chord Blaster - another Fuzzstortion - Marshall Plexi + fuzz - best/smoothest fuzzstortion I've ever heard, best for chords
> I also have a bunch of the huge Roger Mayer Fuzzes I just can't remember the names, but all are various tweaks on the Arbiter and Fuzzface IIRC.
> 
> YMMV


 Thank you very much. I have some research to do now. It's incredible how many Fuzz's are out there. I'm digging the Hellbender now. I like that imploding crazy big fuzz tone for the fat chords and such but it seems hard to find one that does that and also does not have that annoying percussive attack. Thanks again.


----------



## USMarine75

c7spheres said:


> Thank you very much. I have some research to do now. It's incredible how many Fuzz's are out there. I'm digging the Hellbender now. I like that imploding crazy big fuzz tone for the fat chords and such but it seems hard to find one that does that and also does not have that annoying percussive attack. Thanks again.


See if you can find a good demo of the Sola Sound Freakenbender. Not sure if that's in the same direction as what you want?


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> See if you can find a good demo of the Sola Sound Freakenbender. Not sure if that's in the same direction as what you want?


 Not so much. I always seem to lean towards the mk1,2 and 3 benders. I like that mk3 a lot too. All I'm goinig off of is videos, but there's something about the mk1, mk2pro, and mk3 I really like. I've been looking at those Analog Man recreations too and like those sounds. I'm only beginging to realize what I've gotten myself in to. THis is going to be a never ending road. I need to run away before it's to late : )


----------



## TedintheShed

Have you ever not had gas?

Because, I don't have gas. It's been 30 years.

It's weird.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I WAS looking at that cheapo Nux delay... But now I'm considering going all-out and getting the MXR Carbon Copy Deluxe. IF i can fit it on my board.
> 
> Also most likely getting either a Trutone CS6 Pro or Pedal Power X4 to expand my pedalboard a wee bit.


You might be able to fit a Way Huge Supa Puss.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You might be able to fit a Way Huge Supa Puss.



I'm actually trying to see if I can raise my pedalboard so I can fit a proper power supply under it. So I can properly fit the big boi pedals.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually trying to see if I can raise my pedalboard so I can fit a proper power supply under it. So I can properly fit the big boi pedals.


Ah, alright.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

c7spheres said:


> Thank you very much. I have some research to do now. It's incredible how many Fuzz's are out there. I'm digging the Hellbender now. I like that imploding crazy big fuzz tone for the fat chords and such but it seems hard to find one that does that and also does not have that annoying percussive attack. Thanks again.



You know... I didn't think that the mxr bad-ass was overly percussive but ever since you mentioned it, I can't seem to dial it out. I keep wanting to pick USMarine75's brain regarding budget fuzz pedals cause I just can't afford nor justify any new gear atm. Looking at sub $100 stuff but wondering if I'm just wasting my time. Most of what I like is along the lines of Muffuletta, Katzenkönig, etc.. but can't swallow those prices. Also have been intrigued by the Dulop Hendrix series but idk... so damn much fuzz out there. 

Liking the Ram's Head, Op-amp Big Fuzz, and really liking the Big Triangle atm. Even played around with the idea of going stupid-cheap... several that at least to me sound pretty close to what I want... Joyo VooDoo, Behringer SF300, and the Biyang Baby Boom for dirt cheap. Looking for vintage/ creamy/ Floydish/ Hendrixish but really not sure what I should be looking for at this point. Demo overload and my ears are having trouble picking up on all the nuances.


----------



## rokket2005

TedintheShed said:


> Have you ever not had gas?
> 
> Because, I don't have gas. It's been 30 years.
> 
> It's weird.



I haven't really since February when I got my OB6. When the market crashed I dumped a bunch of money in and basically paid for the last two guitars I bought and the OB6, and it's a nicer feeling to see money working for me rather than sitting in a case in the corner of my closet.


----------



## c7spheres

High Plains Drifter said:


> You know... I didn't think that the mxr bad-ass was overly percussive but ever since you mentioned it, I can't seem to dial it out. I keep wanting to pick USMarine75's brain regarding budget fuzz pedals cause I just can't afford nor justify any new gear atm. Looking at sub $100 stuff but wondering if I'm just wasting my time. Most of what I like is along the lines of Muffuletta, Katzenkönig, etc.. but can't swallow those prices. Also have been intrigued by the Dulop Hendrix series but idk... so damn much fuzz out there.
> 
> Liking the Ram's Head, Op-amp Big Fuzz, and really liking the Big Triangle atm. Even played around with the idea of going stupid-cheap... several that at least to me sound pretty close to what I want... Joyo VooDoo, Behringer SF300, and the Biyang Baby Boom for dirt cheap. Looking for vintage/ creamy/ Floydish/ Hendrixish but really not sure what I should be looking for at this point. Demo overload and my ears are having trouble picking up on all the nuances.


 I'm sorry man. I specifically didn't want to mention the SUper Badass. That's one that's been on my radar and has what I want for sounds. I just wanted to try one out first to try to dial that percussive out. It seems like there would have to be a way to get rid of it, but it's pretty annoying if you can't. Sorry to bring something to attention that you can't unhear. Hope I didn't ruin it for you. Let me know if you ever get it dial out.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> You know... I didn't think that the mxr bad-ass was overly percussive but ever since you mentioned it, I can't seem to dial it out. I keep wanting to pick USMarine75's brain regarding budget fuzz pedals cause I just can't afford nor justify any new gear atm. Looking at sub $100 stuff but wondering if I'm just wasting my time. Most of what I like is along the lines of Muffuletta, Katzenkönig, etc.. but can't swallow those prices. Also have been intrigued by the Dulop Hendrix series but idk... so damn much fuzz out there.
> 
> Liking the Ram's Head, Op-amp Big Fuzz, and really liking the Big Triangle atm. Even played around with the idea of going stupid-cheap... several that at least to me sound pretty close to what I want... Joyo VooDoo, Behringer SF300, and the Biyang Baby Boom for dirt cheap. Looking for vintage/ creamy/ Floydish/ Hendrixish but really not sure what I should be looking for at this point. Demo overload and my ears are having trouble picking up on all the nuances.



At that price point you can't go wrong with Vick Audio, Mojo Gear, Mojo Hand, and SolidGoldFX. I'd have to look at those others. 

The best website for finding gear to sound like Floyd is Gilmourish:
https://www.youtube.com/user/BjornRiis
http://www.gilmourish.com/

Check out the V2. It's a modernized version of the Pete Cornish G2 ($500). 98% same circuit, but with Si instead of Ge, so it has it's own thing going on. Very smooth and creamy sounding lead tones. Basically, it sounds like a Rat+Muff = smoother Rat with fuller low end. Regularly sells for $75-99.
http://www.gilmourish.com/?p=6980


Also, if you want Hendrix style the cheaper Dunlop pedals are great. There's also the Amptweaker Tight Fuzz that's not too expensive and covers a lot of ground.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Really appreciate the fuzzy thoughts, man. Going to check out your suggestions and links. Interested to hear any additional insight for sure. The Behringer, Joyo, and Biyang are coming in under $50... hard to ignore at that price-point when on a budget and those were the only three cheap-o's that held my attention ( demo-wise). Thanks again! 



c7spheres said:


> I'm sorry man. I specifically didn't want to mention the SUper Badass. That's one that's been on my radar and has what I want for sounds. I just wanted to try one out first to try to dial that percussive out. It seems like there would have to be a way to get rid of it, but it's pretty annoying if you can't. Sorry to bring something to attention that you can't unhear. Hope I didn't ruin it for you. Let me know if you ever get it dial out.



Not at all, man. The real-world opinions are something missing from demos and as far as reviews go, I don't often trust what Joe Redneck says. I don't at all regret buying the MXR. It's brutal when that's what I need... Just that when it comes to tighter or more vintage-sounding fuzz, it's a bit difficult to tame.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I bought a 20 watt Marshall JCM800, a Suhr Reactive Loadbox, and an Earthquaker Devices Dispatch Master the other day. Suffice to say, I'm taking control of my tone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Carl Kolchak said:


> I bought a 20 watt Marshall JCM800, a Suhr Reactive Loadbox, and an Earthquaker Devices Dispatch Master the other day. Suffice to say, I'm taking control of my tone.


I see that damn Vincenzo finally gave you a decent raise.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I see that damn Vincenzo finally gave you a decent raise.


Truth be told, not all the swag the Diablero stole "disappeared" with him that day. Hey, what the cops don't know won't hurt 'em.


----------



## USMarine75

Bought the last remaining missing AMT original series pedal to complete my collection:






Has internal 12AX7(ECC83) for those Magnum XL tones.


----------



## narad

Who do you think you're fooling with those MAGNUM brand tubes?


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Who do you think you're fooling with those MAGNUM brand tubes?



I feel like it needs to go on my board right next to the Swollen Pickle


----------



## budda

It was supposed to be the MC8 I keep blathering about, but a Toronto shop with very well regarded parts builds has a few in stock, and Im getting one of those. If Im lucky it will be here by the end of the week.

They also do custom builds, so this is a trial to see about ordering once they start back up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got impatient. Voodoo Labs PPX4 and a plane jane Dunlop Phase 90. Wanted a Phase 95 but tbh I was just gonna use one setting on it. 

Up next is a Supa Puss delay.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got impatient. Voodoo Labs PPX4 and a plane jane Dunlop Phase 90. Wanted a Phase 95 but tbh I was just gonna use one setting on it.
> 
> Up next is a Supa Puss delay.


Dude you have to have a warehouse full of gear by now lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Dude you have to have a warehouse full of gear by now lol



Its not gonna be a small rig.


----------



## USMarine75

I don't want to post until it ships, but a hint is in the first verse of Thrift Shop lol.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> I don't want to post until it ships, but a hint is in the first verse of Thrift Shop lol.



A wut wut wut wut...? 

Or... maybe something from EHX?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just fyi I've got one perfectly BNIB in case that would still be a consideration. It's posted in FS gear section.


----------



## Jake

Working on getting an order on the books for this....






Obviously looking at build time of probably a year so gonna purge some in the meantime


----------



## Alexa run my life

EVH 5153 Stealth 59w or ENGL Savage 60w?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think I'm going to buy a chorus.


----------



## Alexa run my life

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think I'm going to buy a chorus.


I can write you a chorus for real cheap. Which genre of music are we talking? Haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alexa run my life said:


> I can write you a chorus for real cheap. Which genre of music are we talking? Haha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just fyi I've got one perfectly BNIB in case that would still be a consideration. It's posted in FS gear section.


Who are you talking to and what are you talking about? Sorry, but I'm not entirely sure...


----------



## USMarine75

Alexa run my life said:


> EVH 5153 Stealth 59w or ENGL Savage 60w?



IMO there are amps that are as good as my 5153S, but none better. 

Ymmv


----------



## Alexa run my life

USMarine75 said:


> IMO there are amps that are as good as my 5153S, but none better.
> 
> Ymmv


Do you have the new 50w version or the 100w? I love the 5150 sound but I want to be different and get the Engl. I am biased towards the Savage in particular But, theres no way of trying one...........especially now.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think I'm going to buy a chorus.


Gotta have one! Or 8!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Or 8!



Or a Rocktron Intellifex.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Alexa run my life said:


> EVH 5153 Stealth 59w or ENGL Savage 60w?


I never really liked how sterile ENGL sounds, and I've owned a few. I'd go with the EVH.


----------



## USMarine75

Alexa run my life said:


> Do you have the new 50w version or the 100w? I love the 5150 sound but I want to be different and get the Engl. I am biased towards the Savage in particular But, theres no way of trying one...........especially now.



100w. Buy both from one of the stores that has extended 180 day money back guarantee. Return the one you like less after 179 days lol.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Who are you talking to and what are you talking about? Sorry, but I'm not entirely sure...



Sorry was replying to post above mine.. my bad


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or a Rocktron Intellifex.


Got one of those also! Got the Replifex yesterday also! lol


----------



## R34CH

USMarine75 said:


> I don't want to post until it ships, but a hint is in the first verse of Thrift Shop lol.





> Dressed in all pink except my gator shoes, those are green



Calling it now: Slime green, gator skin Triple Rec rounded out with a pink Mateus Asato Suhr. Obviously.


----------



## USMarine75

R34CH said:


> Calling it now: Slime green, gator skin Triple Rec rounded out with a pink Mateus Asato Suhr. Obviously.



Well fuck... that's not what it is, but that's what I want it to be!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so on top of the Supa Puss, I decided I wanted to hunt for a Tremolo pedal. For those Clint Lowery-style square-wave choppy effects similar to Sevendust's debut album. 

Was looking at the Duncan Shapeshifter (original or re-release if I can get a good deal on it), Diamond Tremolo (same, if I can find a good deal), ZVex Sonar, or the Dunlop(MXR) Tremolo... Which was the actual pedal he used on the recording. Sucks because I want a tiny, more affordable pedal just for that, but I also want the tap tempo and a hard square-wave tremolo.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so on top of the Supa Puss, I decided I wanted to hunt for a Tremolo pedal. For those Clint Lowery-style square-wave choppy effects similar to Sevendust's debut album.
> 
> Was looking at the Duncan Shapeshifter (original or re-release if I can get a good deal on it), Diamond Tremolo (same, if I can find a good deal), ZVex Sonar, or the Dunlop(MXR) Tremolo... Which was the actual pedal he used on the recording. Sucks because I want a tiny, more affordable pedal just for that, but I also want the tap tempo and a hard square-wave tremolo.


 To bad it's gotta be a pedal. The Replifex has both a square and triangle tremolo and it can be hard chop or soft too and is tap tempo contolled if wanted too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Has anyone ever used a flanger for a chorus? Might try something like an ADA PBF Flanger.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Has anyone ever used a flanger for a chorus? Might try something like an ADA PBF Flanger.


Electric Mistress styles work well for that Pink Floyd style modulation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> Electric Mistress styles work well for that Pink Floyd style modulation.


I've heard the EM is kinda temperamental. I found this demo that sounds stellar.


----------



## gunch

Jake said:


> Working on getting an order on the books for this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously looking at build time of probably a year so gonna purge some in the meantime



I’m a moron is this a new kind of Regius? Don’t the normal ones just have a lightly radiused top?


----------



## narad

gunch said:


> I’m a moron is this a new kind of Regius? Don’t the normal ones just have a lightly radiused top?



Core line has been around a couple years, so there's a couple different carves they can do now. That's the "classic" carve.


----------



## Jake

gunch said:


> I’m a moron is this a new kind of Regius? Don’t the normal ones just have a lightly radiused top?


Like Narad said that's the new core regius and this one is the brand new RSi6 Regius. But after getting a quote for that one it's a big ol' nevermind. $6000 for a 3A top $6800 for the 5A. That's absolutely not going to happen.


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> Like Narad said that's the new core regius and this one is the brand new RSi6 Regius. But after getting a quote for that one it's a big ol' nevermind. $6000 for a 3A top $6800 for the 5A. That's absolutely not going to happen.



Gibson is overpriced


----------



## Jake

USMarine75 said:


> Gibson is overpriced


I could get 2 Aristides specced however I wanted for that price more or less 

I love my Regius don't get me wrong but jeeeeeez


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> I could get 2 Aristides specced however I wanted for that price more or less
> 
> I love my Regius don't get me wrong but jeeeeeez



Is it the 30% VAT?


----------



## Jake

USMarine75 said:


> Is it the 30% VAT?


Not sure. That's just the quote I got from a dealer. I'm sure I could get a regius specced to my liking imported from Europe for significantly less. 

Like this one with a hannes. 
https://reverb.com/item/31379573-mayones-regius-6-w-4a-quilted-maple-top-lava-burst


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> Not sure. That's just the quote I got from a dealer. I'm sure I could get a regius specced to my liking imported from Europe for significantly less.
> 
> Like this one with a hannes.
> https://reverb.com/item/31379573-mayones-regius-6-w-4a-quilted-maple-top-lava-burst



With Mayones you gotta go used. Let someone else take that huge hit on the new one. I got my Regius negative blackburst with Juggs for around 1800 mint.


----------



## prlgmnr

Trem-o-Verb incoming.


----------



## narad

Jake said:


> Like Narad said that's the new core regius and this one is the brand new RSi6 Regius. But after getting a quote for that one it's a big ol' nevermind. $6000 for a 3A top $6800 for the 5A. That's absolutely not going to happen.



Something's not right there -- who ran your quote?


----------



## Jake

narad said:


> Something's not right there -- who ran your quote?


PM'd you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so on top of the Supa Puss, I decided I wanted to hunt for a Tremolo pedal. For those Clint Lowery-style square-wave choppy effects similar to Sevendust's debut album.
> 
> Was looking at the Duncan Shapeshifter (original or re-release if I can get a good deal on it), Diamond Tremolo (same, if I can find a good deal), ZVex Sonar, or the Dunlop(MXR) Tremolo... Which was the actual pedal he used on the recording. Sucks because I want a tiny, more affordable pedal just for that, but I also want the tap tempo and a hard square-wave tremolo.



Aaand I have a Diamond on the way.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand I have a Diamond on the way.



Hope she says yes!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Hope she says yes!





narad said:


> Hope she says yes!



Not with how bad I am with purchases. 

But yeah I need to cool it. Hoping this'll be my last one for awhile





_Ron Howard: It wasn't. _


----------



## Vostre Roy

Purchased an AMT P2 two weeks ago. Then a KSR Ceres about a week ago. And this morning a seller on Reverb accepted my offer for his Randall RGOD. That's 3 preamp pedals in the span of two weeks.

I'm staying off of Reverb until I'm back home from work. I need to stop.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

RGOD is a Preamp? I figured it was just an overdrive/distortion pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> RGOD is a Preamp? I figured it was just an overdrive/distortion pedal.



I THINK the RRED is a distortion pedal. The RGOD can be used as a preamp.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> RGOD is a Preamp? I figured it was just an overdrive/distortion pedal.



From Randall's description, it can be put either in the front of an amp or directly through a power amp / effects return, so I guess you can consider it a preamp.

I'll know for sure once I get to try it, went fully blind on all purchase as YouTube is blocked at my workplace haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I said I didn't wanna make a purchase, but I wanna get an SD-1 JUST so I can mod it. 

I've read you can do mods to make it brighter in the high end. And also mods to lower the gain BUT increase the volume output. I do feel the SD-1 suffers from a lack of volume compared to Tubescreamers, which'll help with using it as a clean boost for more clean output. I've read stuff like cutting C6, replacing diodes with LEDs (or removing completely), or replacing the volume pot with a 500k pot and replacing a resistor.


----------



## Bearitone

The RGOD easily hangs with high end preamp pedals in my opinion. Tight as fuck modern metal tones all the way. Great hidden gem.

I had it at the same time as my AMT R2 and TightMetalPro and it was just good as either, just Randall flavored (if that makes sense)


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man I said I didn't wanna make a purchase, but I wanna get an SD-1 JUST so I can mod it.
> 
> I've read you can do mods to make it brighter in the high end. And also mods to lower the gain BUT increase the volume output. I do feel the SD-1 suffers from a lack of volume compared to Tubescreamers, which'll help with using it as a clean boost for more clean output. I've read stuff like cutting C6, replacing diodes with LEDs (or removing completely), or replacing the volume pot with a 500k pot and replacing a resistor.


do it then create a thread showing tone clips and the process


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Just got a Polytune 3 mini for my secondary board this week and I've got an MXR Cabon Copy Deluxe and an M77 CBMOD incoming


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> and an M77 CBMOD incoming


Awesome!


----------



## ATRguitar91

We had some people leave at work, so I'm getting upgraded to a much bigger office. Way more room than the closet I was in before and room enough for a guitar.

I'm thinking I'll bring my old beater Ibanez for some riff breaks throughout the day and I'll need a cheap modeller to use with headphones. My Zoom G1on may fit the bill, but the cab sims are rough. The Mooer GE-150 seems really tempting.

Anything else in that price range to consider? Always willing to go used, don't want to spend more than $150-200.

I don't think VSTs would be an option because my work computer isn't too powerful and I'd have to get admin access for everything from IT.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Awesome!



I had one several years ago and didn't like it as much as my OD-808, but my whole rig is really different now and I figured it would be worth another shot. I got a good price on one with the gold sparkle finish, which I think looks better than the normal anodized enclosure


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I had one several years ago and didn't like it as much as my OD-808, but my whole rig is really different now and I figured it would be worth another shot. I got a good price on one with the gold sparkle finish, which I think looks better than the normal anodized enclosure


It is essentially a tricked out Wylde Overdrive.


----------



## USMarine75

Oh wtf I finally made a decision on the combo amp I wanted and found a killer price. And then I happened to be looking at reverb at 2am and an old Peavey came up for sale in NOS condition and I bought it. My only “needs” are an ES style guitar and a small 112 vintage combo. The goal line was in sight. All I had to do was run it in with Marshawn.

Worst. Hobby. Ever.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I THINK the RRED is a distortion pedal. The RGOD can be used as a preamp.



Are all their pedals named after WuTang Clan members?



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But yeah I need to cool it. Hoping this'll be my last one for awhile



Spoken like a true addict


----------



## Aliascent

Actively looking for a DKMG in cobalt swirl, a DK2M in white and a US fusion without graphics.

And some form of vertical 2x12 cab.


----------



## narad

I want one of these:


----------



## Jake

This is haunting me. Waiting on a final quote on that lava burst one still but man...gonna have to see what this would run as well and decide


----------



## narad

Jake said:


> This is haunting me. Waiting on a final quote on that lava burst one still but man...gonna have to see what this would run as well and decide
> View attachment 80783



Just in case it interests you, you're not going to find a better price on a 5A setius anywhere. Think this was Mehtab's old guitar:

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/mayones-setius-5a-quilt-top.2147498/


----------



## Jake

narad said:


> Just in case it interests you, you're not going to find a better price on a 5A setius anywhere. Think this was Mehtab's old guitar:
> 
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/mayones-setius-5a-quilt-top.2147498/


Will certainly look into that as well! Thank you.


----------



## sleewell

drum set for my 5 year old


----------



## USMarine75

So, it looks like my amp purchase might have fallen through. Seller is cancelling because of tech issue with it.

Any thoughts on why a channel switching MV amp would have all the channel and master volume pots scratchy that would cause a volume drop when adjusted? I could see one due to it having a dusty pot, but not all. He rolled all the tubes so that's not it. Dirty PI slot? FX send/return issue? I had that on a 5150 and it caused intermittent volume drop issues but no scratchy pots. (And deoxit on a jumper cable fixed it easy.)

Hard to troubleshoot without it being in front of me.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I need a treble booster.


----------



## Gmork

Got my tc mimiq which is a game changer, honestly don't think i can play without it moving forward.
Still waiting for my mxr m77 and just ordered the AMT B-lead, (those little preamp pedals with the caged tube sticking out, b-lead is the bogner version) very excited!
Also been gasing for a pointy 8 string, thinking about buying a cheap warlock/warbeast/beast and getting an 8 string neck made for it.


----------



## Jake

Update #3 on this journey: This has been placed on order (and it wasn't $7k now )


----------



## rokket2005

I kinda want to try out the Jens Bogren IR pack, but I also have 7000 IRs and I'm sure there'll be a bigger discount/new IR combo pack at some point since these are supposed to be "rhythm" focused.


----------



## USMarine75

Well... my amp purchase officially fell through. I had a killer pun I wanted to drop for the NGD... ahh... next time.

So I bought a new old guitar instead like most GAS addicts. I'll post something once it actually ships for karma sake. 

I'll give you a hint. It's exactly what brand you'd expect me to buy...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Well... my amp purchase officially fell through. I had a killer pun I wanted to drop for the NGD... ahh... next time.
> 
> So I bought a new old guitar instead like most GAS addicts. I'll post something once it actually ships for karma sake.
> 
> I'll give you a hint. It's exactly what brand you'd expect me to buy...



Peavey HP?


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I wish Dunable made ergs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Carl Kolchak said:


> I wish Dunable made ergs.


they made 7 and 8 strings verrrry briefly


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Peavey HP?



50%. About 20 years earlier though.


----------



## narad

Was gonna be a rack SLO but got outbid :-/ Went hard, figured coronavirus emptied people's pockets, domestic only, stars had aligned, but...not enough.


----------



## r33per

sleewell said:


> drum set for my 5 year old


Awesome. Hope s/he plays it loud


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Five year old + drums = epitome of loud! 

Parents that encourage their children's artistic & musical curiosities are the best parents.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> 50%. About 20 years earlier though.



Ernie ball


----------



## odibrom

High Plains Drifter said:


> Five year old + drums = epitome of loud!
> 
> Parents that encourage their children's artistic & musical curiosities are the best parents.



I bought my kids an Ibanez Mikro a few years ago... it has been resting in its bag for more than one year now. I later bought a Roland digital piano and had them take piano lessons with my grand mother (now 100 years old and still fresh), but their willingness to commit to study is... poor... I cry inside... I feel I could learn (and teach) so much to them so they could grow extraordinary musicians and feel they're letting the time go by... oh well, like that so was I when kid... NEVER EVER force kids to learn arts, try instead to cultivate the privileges of doing and thinking in artistic terms...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

odibrom said:


> I bought my kids an Ibanez Mikro a few years ago... it has been resting in its bag for more than one year now. I later bought a Roland digital piano and had them take piano lessons with my grand mother (now 100 years old and still fresh), but their willingness to commit to study is... poor... I cry inside... I feel I could learn (and teach) so much to them so they could grow extraordinary musicians and feel they're letting the time go by... oh well, like that so was I when kid... NEVER EVER force kids to learn arts, try instead to cultivate the privileges of doing and thinking in artistic terms...



Forcing them is an awful thing to do in most instances. But when they show an interest... cultivating that interest is I believe, crucial in their overall development. I know we're on the same page here... just wanted to differentiate between the whole "force vs encourage" thing. I think that regardless of your child seeming disinterested in certain things now, doesn't at all translate to how he/ she will go forth throughout adolescence. My dad never encouraged music nor the arts so for much of my childhood I found it difficult to be too enthusiastic about those kinds of things... not having his support nor guidance. I was so excited to get a trumpet at a young age. The first day I got it, he sent me to play it out in the woods... no joke. I'm sure the ambiance was fantastic for the mating deer and raccoons but his actions did little to motivate me. And when I picked up my moms old acoustic guitar... he made me go play it out in the barn. Luckily when I was older, my mom stepped in ( after they were divorced) and was quite supportive, but by then... it was a little too late. I had already discovered boobs and drugs so my guitar playing suffered a great deal. 

Your kids don't have to be on the road to be extraordinary musicians... you just have to support and guide them throughout whatever interests they have. That's what's going to make them great adults, and that in and of itself will truly be the most satisfying result of all that you've done and will continue to do to guide them.


----------



## odibrom

@High Plains Drifter yeah, we're totally in tune with each other in this matter. But it saddens me that they could be exploring the piano or guitar and instead they go for... the play station... bummer... they'll get it eventually.

sorry for the off topic folks, carry on, carry on...


----------



## Boofchuck

Aha! I finally sold a bunch of gear and I have an HX Stomp on the way.


----------



## Alexa run my life

High Plains Drifter said:


> Five year old + drums = epitome of loud!
> 
> Parents that encourage their children's artistic & musical curiosities are the best parents.


Well said.


----------



## lewis

this little beauty in June!!!







Multiband Distortion with Compressor built in AND can load IRs and you get access to all the good stuff via the software (Nolly's etc)

hell to the yes

I just ordered a Korg Pitchblack pro Custom and a Bass whammy last night.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been wanting a Darkglass myself. Can't decide on which one.


----------



## lewis

Jake said:


> Update #3 on this journey: This has been placed on order (and it wasn't $7k now )



Thats probably shot straight to the top of my favourite ever Mayones..... that top and colour is literal fire.
Christ, congrats dude.!


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been wanting a Darkglass myself. Can't decide on which one.


I plan long term to stack them.

B7K clean/tone shaping into the X7 Ultra which is providing the distortion and further tweaking.

I opted for the X7 ultra first because it will get me the tone in my head quicker and easier itself without the need for anything else. Stacking it with the B7K is a luxury and a show off thing to do - im still going to though long term haha

Both sound unreal by themselves but the X7 being a multiband distortion with compressor built in and cab loader tipped it.

stacked they sound incredible -


----------



## Jake

lewis said:


> Thats probably shot straight to the top of my favourite ever Mayones..... that top and colour is literal fire.
> Christ, congrats dude.!


My only added wish would be a hannes bridge but I'm perfectly fine with the hipshot. My wallet isn't happy but I at least have about a year to get it paid off


----------



## lewis

Jake said:


> My only added wish would be a hannes bridge but I'm perfectly fine with the hipshot. My wallet isn't happy but I at least have about a year to get it paid off



Very true.
I find myself quite disciplined with credit repayments too etc.

I could have probably done something like this myself before now.
Its just taking that first and very big step of buying a high priced instrument for thousands using credit haha
(I probably should prioritise a car first though really - annoyingly I had 3 or 4 lessons then lockdown happened and put a stop to it. Want to get on the road ASAP)


----------



## c7spheres

lewis said:


> this little beauty in June!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiband Distortion with Compressor built in AND can load IRs and you get access to all the good stuff via the software (Nolly's etc)
> 
> hell to the yes
> 
> I just ordered a Korg Pitchblack pro Custom and a Bass whammy last night.


 That looks cool man. Are there actually tubes inside it or is that just a name thing? They say it's for bass.


----------



## USMarine75

I’ve been shopping for a semi-hollow ES style guitar. They’re all in the $1200-3k range. Not quite what I wanted, but I couldn’t resist a Gretsch with a Bigsby for $350 new:







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Peavey HP?



The other 50% lol. 

It’s a Peavey Generation S1 tele from ~1990 in an ultra rare color... and it’s in NOS condition.


----------



## lewis

c7spheres said:


> That looks cool man. Are there actually tubes inside it or is that just a name thing? They say it's for bass.


no tubes as far as im aware haha?

Its a multiband distortion pedal for bass with a compressor built in on the lows and a IR loader built in


----------



## lewis

USMarine75 said:


> I’ve been shopping for a semi-hollow ES style guitar. They’re all in the $1200-3k range. Not quite what I wanted, but I couldn’t resist a Gretsch with a Bigsby for $350 new:
> 
> View attachment 80882
> View attachment 80883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 50% lol.
> 
> It’s a Peavey Generation S1 tele from ~1990 in an ultra rare color... and it’s in NOS condition.


that colour is sweeeeet.

Reminds me of some sort of weaponry the Army would be working on but like almost 40s themed.


----------



## c7spheres

lewis said:


> no tubes as far as im aware haha?
> 
> Its a multiband distortion pedal for bass with a compressor built in on the lows and a IR loader built in


 Still looks very cool though I'm really turned off by the naming conventions used. I thought it was something along the line of maybe like what BluGuitar is doing or something. They're seeming pretty misleading and elusive actually. It's already way to difficult to find any information on what their "micotube engine" technology is. As far as i can tell it just means a digital algorithm. I really like how the cabs look though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

After years of avoiding the trend, and years of looking elsewhere. It seems I'm finally just gonna break down an buy an Axe FX. The AFX3 is the perfect solution to programming all guitar and bass sounds for my band as well as having a good situation for studio use. The goal is to have an entire band setup in one rack tower and the AFX3 does that. Dammit Fractal..you won. Ya fuckin won.


----------



## rokket2005

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> After years of avoiding the trend, and years of looking elsewhere. It seems I'm finally just gonna break down an buy an Axe FX. The AFX3 is the perfect solution to programming all guitar and bass sounds for my band as well as having a good situation for studio use. The goal is to have an entire band setup in one rack tower and the AFX3 does that. Dammit Fractal..you won. Ya fuckin won.


I did the same thing in August. Hated on Fractal for a good 8 years or so, then just decided one day to buy one. Since then I've played once through one of my nine tube amps, and it was for maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> After years of avoiding the trend, and years of looking elsewhere. It seems I'm finally just gonna break down an buy an Axe FX. The AFX3 is the perfect solution to programming all guitar and bass sounds for my band as well as having a good situation for studio use. The goal is to have an entire band setup in one rack tower and the AFX3 does that. Dammit Fractal..you won. Ya fuckin won.


If you can't beat em, join em, I guess.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If you can't beat em, join em, I guess.



bugger me, I’m heading in the wrong direction....

the AxeFX 3 is great but I’ve started playing through real amps and pedals again and love it. Not sure I will make the mistake of selling the AF3 just yet though. 
The AF3 is great, I use it with the FC6 but there are some annoying limitations in the way I use it. The best compromise was in 4CM but I’m liking the additional faff and flexibility of pedals.

for recoding, it’s brilliant and super convenient too. Buy one, you will not regret it. 

The one thing that fractal do better than the others (yes I did just say better), is the updates. I’ve owned helix and Kemper, all three sound fantastic but I absolutely love the pace of development. 

on topic, my next purchase is likely to be a big sky, afterneath or immerse. Cannot decide.....

if I gigged, there’s no way I’d mess about, I’d be playing through the AF3 for convenience and consistency


----------



## Bearitone

Are any of you Fractal owners worried about long term serviceability?

When old amps die they can be brought back to life with readily available components and a competent technician with a schematic even if the company that designed and manufactured the amp went under decades ago.

Would the same be true for something like an AxeFX? Not a rhetorical question. I’m genuinely curious.


----------



## rokket2005

I guess I don't really think about it too much, but I can't imagine it should be much different than old digital synths from the 80's being refurbed now. Yamaha isn't making the DX1 anymore, but there are still companies outside of Yamaha that can fix/refurb them. As long as an intact one remains someone can create a schematic. The bigger problem is firmware, which still isn't a problem with the axe since it's freely available in the community rather than as hardware locked through licences.


----------



## broangiel

Bearitone said:


> Are any of you Fractal owners worried about long term serviceability?
> 
> When old amps die they can be brought back to life with readily available components and a competent technician with a schematic even if the company that designed and manufactured the amp went under decades ago.
> 
> Would the same be true for something like an AxeFX? Not a rhetorical question. I’m genuinely curious.



I don’t worry about it. In general, I feel computers can run for a very long time on their own (i.e. when they’re not made obsolete by the advancement of external technologies, software, etc). Plus, most Axe units probably aren’t exposed to the same conditions that an amp would be as far as thermals and power handling are concerned. I would think that bodes well for the longevity of the Axe. 

As long as Fractal is in business, the units are probably more or less serviceable.


----------



## odibrom

Have anyone seen the new Source Audio EQ2? looks promising, MIDI controlled, MIDI IN/Through, 128 patches, stereo in/out, can work with expression pedals and...Wah Wah!... Looks the kind of stuff I was looking for...

The link
https://www.sourceaudio.net/eq2_programmable_equalizer.html

The Picture





And the Video


----------



## c7spheres

Bearitone said:


> Are any of you Fractal owners worried about long term serviceability?
> 
> When old amps die they can be brought back to life with readily available components and a competent technician with a schematic even if the company that designed and manufactured the amp went under decades ago.
> 
> Would the same be true for something like an AxeFX? Not a rhetorical question. I’m genuinely curious.




Sorry in advace. I put a TLDR though! 

TLDR; Only expect 3-5 years from it, but it will probably last decades. Buy extended warranty.

- I've been thinking of getting AxeFx for a long time now (since the Ultra). I'm a tire kicker, what can I say. I had simliar concerns until I came to terms with how to classify the product. Right now they are serviceable, but I put these units in the computer hardware class, not the music electronics industry. At the end of the day it's a computer software product with a hardware interface, not an amp. This is not a bad thing unless you think of it as something it's not. All this digital stuff is a computer in some way, whereas amps and pedals in the traditional sense are solid state electronics or tube amps. (Old world electronics vs new world basically)

- By the time these units break they likely won't be servicable, like every other unit out there like the old Digitechs and Rocktrons etc. They are serviceable for a long time, and some stuff still is though, plus they last a long time. Some of these units are 25-30+ years old and still kickin strong like they're new. In 10-15 years I think the AxeFx wlll be in a similar situation as the units of old. However, the used market and non authorized service centers may have something to offer still. It's gonna be just like every other unit I predict. It will all just be whatever parts remain is what can be serviced and you'll have to scavenge for parts etc. 

- If they are built as good as the older units and the only stuff that fails is things like encoders and pots and maybe a display, then these units should last decades without a problem. The problems come when IC's and processors are no longer available, the boards are surface mounted so nobody wants to work on them, or the manufacturer won't give up the Eprom firmware, coding, or licencing etc. The problem usually isn't a physical thing so much as getting parts or firmware/ coding etc.(proprietary stuff) 
- Watch out for the power supplys too. Power supplys can always be a problem wether it's a tube amp, computer, etc. They fail but usually there's a replacement to be found, and with something like an AxeFX it's not as important if it's a top quality transformer like it is with a Tube amp. With a tube amp your amps tone is gonna change if you put a new transformer inside it. Probably not at all with an AxeFx.

- I really hope Fractal keeps doing what it's doing and doesn't start making inferior products to it's legacy products. If that happens then the price on Axe Fx's will skyrocket and nothing better will come out again. I can practically gaurantee that companys like Line 6 will do it. They seem to run in 15- 20 year cycles when they will actually make something better. I'd be really surprised if Line 6 comes out with anything better than the Helix rack within 10 years of it's release date. It's what Lexicon, Tc, Rocktron, Line 6, Eventide and others have shown as a pattern in the past, but this pattern is channging and acceleraing. This is good and bad, depending. 
- With the pace of technology accellerating it does seem to be subsiding as competition increases, but that's another problem entirely regarding units becoming obsolete and no longer servicable. I think everything is speeding up so the window is starting to look more like 5-10 years. Company like Apple and Akai, car manufactureres etc seem to want you replacing your entire techonology setup every 3-5 years. When AxeFX iii came out Fractal said they will gaurantee 5 years of service on them, the warrantee is only 1yr unless you buy an upgraded 3 year and it already came out 2+ years ago, So there's only a 3 year window left and it will be all in the air after that.
- The most concerning thing about this new tech to me is that they will continue to make products that are as capable of the old products. So far Fractal has really proven itself. The only other company I've known to do this is Kurzweil. If you start taking advantage of all these new features, effects, and most importantly real time control capabilities then you want to be damn sure you'll be able to do it in the future, othewise you'll be stuck using this unit forever or you won't be able to play your songs live without it. It's so powerful there isn't really any alternativeuntis out there that are gonna let you use modifiers and pedal controls in this way without going back to a double refrigerator sized rack setup. If Fractal falls to the corporate monster mentality then the III could very well be the last of the great guitar processors, though not likely quite yet. I'm betting it will happen though. It seems it always does. At a point people stop buying this stuff, the profits dry up and nobody else is doing it. The units increase in rarity and value and the servicability goes down too. When's it gonna happen? Probably not for a long time. There so many pros sold on it that when this happens to Fractal I'd bet someone with money would be willing to invest in them because of the Legacy they've already created. 
- By the time I get around to getting an AxeFx-III I bet the AxeFX-IV will be around, but I sure want one : )
- Sorry for the long post. I feel all better now. I hope you do too : )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone tried one of the lower-end LTD 200-series guitars? Thinking about getting a Viper 201B eventually. I was gonna get a Viking Baritone, but in retrospect it might be a bit too unwieldy for me.  So i'm thinking about eventually getting a Viper baritone, be it a new Viper 201B or an old korean-made VB series.

Ooor I'm hunting down an old Michael Kelly baritone, a Rondo baritone, or getting a PRS 277 again.


----------



## gunch

Using my covid bux to pay off ccs, going to slay all of them and maybe finance my first non-shit guitar, main ideas are J-Custom or Aristides


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Bearitone said:


> Are any of you Fractal owners worried about long term serviceability?
> 
> When old amps die they can be brought back to life with readily available components and a competent technician with a schematic even if the company that designed and manufactured the amp went under decades ago.
> 
> Would the same be true for something like an AxeFX? Not a rhetorical question. I’m genuinely curious.




A modeller, like any computer device has a finite lifespan. As long as you are comfortable having to write it off if it fails Out of warranty warranty that’s fine. 
That’s worse case because it could be repaired. If it survives to EOL, fractal seem to be pretty good at continuing with SW to a point so think you are looking at a 5-7yr span. 

I bought an iMac a couple of years ago that cost me £1700. It failed at 25 months and was going to cost £1100 to fix. I bought a replacement iMac for £2k that arrived with a fault and sent it back. 
At that point, I moved away from Apple and replaced it with a PC with modular components that I can repair at reasonable cost (I spent a little less and now have a PC that destroys the Mac in terms of performance). 
I would do the same with fractal if that failed. 

I am considering selling my AF3 but will probably keep it a couple more years then sell. Depends how much use it gets v real amps.


----------



## USMarine75

odibrom said:


> Have anyone seen the new Source Audio EQ2? looks promising, MIDI controlled, MIDI IN/Through, 128 patches, stereo in/out, can work with expression pedals and...Wah Wah!... Looks the kind of stuff I was looking for...
> 
> The link
> https://www.sourceaudio.net/eq2_programmable_equalizer.html
> 
> The Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Video




Yeah, I just saw this pop up and I'm interested. It also has a built-in tuner and you can use with a momentary switch to toggle between two EQ settings.


----------



## StevenC

The Thing Upstairs said:


> A modeller, like any computer device has a finite lifespan. As long as you are comfortable having to write it off if it fails Out of warranty warranty that’s fine.
> That’s worse case because it could be repaired. If it survives to EOL, fractal seem to be pretty good at continuing with SW to a point so think you are looking at a 5-7yr span.
> 
> I bought an iMac a couple of years ago that cost me £1700. It failed at 25 months and was going to cost £1100 to fix. I bought a replacement iMac for £2k that arrived with a fault and sent it back.
> At that point, I moved away from Apple and replaced it with a PC with modular components that I can repair at reasonable cost (I spent a little less and now have a PC that destroys the Mac in terms of performance).
> I would do the same with fractal if that failed.
> 
> I am considering selling my AF3 but will probably keep it a couple more years then sell. Depends how much use it gets v real amps.


On the other hand there are H3000s out there in studios all over the world and touring that are still going 30 years on. Really depends where on the scale of quality and support you think Fractal fall, and whether they'll be still be around in 15 years.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> On the other hand there are H3000s out there in studios all over the world and touring that are still going 30 years on. Really depends where on the scale of quality and support you think Fractal fall, and whether they'll be still be around in 15 years.



That's only because Eventide, much like my iPhone and MacBook, use point-to-point wiring and not SMC. Because SMC's are cheap and break easily.

[Intentional snark not directed at you ]


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

If you go at it with a nothing last forever mindset, you will always be pleasantly surprised. 
I think Fractal and their HW will continue, it is more a question of the economic viability of the repair. The next version may be out etc. old valve amps on the other hand, getting the original parts becomes harder, components discontinued due to environmental or safety regs but alternatives can usually be found.


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, I just saw this pop up and I'm interested. It also has a built-in tuner and you can use with a momentary switch to toggle between two EQ settings.



I am pretty interested for the possibility to control it with MIDI... Fits in the rack, I keep my pedalboard audio signal free and access its functions with the pedalboard...


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> I am pretty interested for the possibility to control it with MIDI... Fits in the rack, I keep my pedalboard audio signal free and access its functions with the pedalboard...


 This thing looks cool and all but for $50 I think I'd be all over the Boss EQ-200. It has midi contorl too and Boss makes it so probably better all the way around. I'm tryin to figure out why this one is more appealing other than size.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I don't have to buy that SD-1.  Ended up finding my old one I put away when I started experimenting with other ODs. Definitely gonna do some modding on it when things calm down. Particularly the 500k volume pot mod and diode mod.


----------



## GoldDragon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I don't have to buy that SD-1.  Ended up finding my old one I put away when I started experimenting with other ODs. Definitely gonna do some modding on it when things calm down. Particularly the 500k volume pot mod and diode mod.



Was it being used to prop up an end table?


----------



## StevenC

Maybe these in a few months, but they're so expensive.


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> This thing looks cool and all but for $50 I think I'd be all over the Boss EQ-200. It has midi contorl too and Boss makes it so probably better all the way around. I'm tryin to figure out why this one is more appealing other than size.



First, I don't know if one can do Wah wah with the Boss, and second, the Boss requires a special MIDI cable as an extra. Does the Boss also has software to edit in the PC or mobile?

Oh, and I haven't check their prices yet. So far it's just daydreaming about this. The Wah Wah function got me hooked. It can also be used as a boost (treeble included, since it's an EQ pedal, right?), allows for different EQ settings on both channels, so to get stereo EQ... or place the Triaxis in between and have a Pre and Post EQ... and manipulate things from there... will have to see the Boss one and check what it can do...


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Maybe these in a few months, but they're so expensive.



I didn’t see any prices listed on the website? Never heard of the amps and pedals before... but they pass the eyeball test fo sho.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> I didn’t see any prices listed on the website? Never heard of the amps and pedals before... but they pass the eyeball test fo sho.


480euro and 369euro for those two, the pedals all have prices on the website but I don't think any amps do. Redstuff make great stuff. I have their 1987 pedal and it's top notch. Once more normal times resume, I'm going to take a trip to Germany to check out some amps and maybe discuss one. I'd really like his Fab 30 as well, or Full Metal Jacket, but I'll probably end up with something more elaborate.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> 480euro and 369euro for those two, the pedals all have prices on the website but I don't think any amps do. Redstuff make great stuff. I have their 1987 pedal and it's top notch. Once more normal times resume, I'm going to take a trip to Germany to check out some amps and maybe discuss one. I'd really like his Fab 30 as well, or Full Metal Jacket, but I'll probably end up with something more elaborate.



The webpage was displayed all fugly on my phone so I didn't see any info or prices just pics. That is Kingsley prices lol.


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> First, I don't know if one can do Wah wah with the Boss, and second, the Boss requires a special MIDI cable as an extra. Does the Boss also has software to edit in the PC or mobile?
> 
> Oh, and I haven't check their prices yet. So far it's just daydreaming about this. The Wah Wah function got me hooked. It can also be used as a boost (treeble included, since it's an EQ pedal, right?), allows for different EQ settings on both channels, so to get stereo EQ... or place the Triaxis in between and have a Pre and Post EQ... and manipulate things from there... will have to see the Boss one and check what it can do...


 Looking futrther into it the Boss does everything except the wah effect. The Expression pedal seems to only control volume and eq master levels, and the midi only controls program changes. That would have been super cool if they let you change the individul bands though. Boss still looks really cool though. It can run the Eq's in parallel or series or independently or paired too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Using my covid bux to pay off ccs, going to slay all of them and maybe finance my first non-shit guitar, main ideas are J-Custom or Aristides


Gunch, it is either Covid Cash or TrumpBux; get it right!


----------



## USMarine75

https://www.victoryamps.com/rk100-richie-kotzen

6L6 or EL34, 100w full or 30% power, full EQ, and 2 mixable channels. (The RK50 is one channel and tone is only EQ control)


----------



## Gmork

Welp.. Just ordered a kartakou beastbox (dual full voltage tube preamp pedal based on the engl e530) super excited!
Still waiting for my AMT B-lead tube preamp pedal and mxr m77 od.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.victoryamps.com/rk100-richie-kotzen
> 
> 6L6 or EL34, 100w full or 30% power, full EQ, and 2 mixable channels. (The RK50 is one channel and tone is only EQ control)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80943



I might have accidentally just agreed to buy one of these?!?


----------



## Carl Kolchak

gunch said:


> Using my covid bux to pay off ccs, going to slay all of them and maybe finance my first non-shit guitar, main ideas are J-Custom or Aristides


Why not go full custom then? For that money, you could find a reputable builder and pretty much get that dream guitar made.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I don't have to buy that SD-1.  Ended up finding my old one I put away when I started experimenting with other ODs. Definitely gonna do some modding on it when things calm down. Particularly the 500k volume pot mod and diode mod.


What do those mods do?


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> Looking futrther into it the Boss does everything except the wah effect. The Expression pedal seems to only control volume and eq master levels, and the midi only controls program changes. That would have been super cool if they let you change the individul bands though. Boss still looks really cool though. It can run the Eq's in parallel or series or independently or paired too.



So, I was digging deeper in this matter and I think the Source Audio EQ2 smokes the Boss... I didn't find any mention to these features on the Boss EQ-200:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Carl Kolchak said:


> What do those mods do?


500k pot increases output volume.
Clipping D5 and D6 also increases volume but also significantly reduces the gain on tap. Turns it into a clean boost.
Probabkt gonna start with the volume pot and see what that does.


----------



## USMarine75

Pre-ordered finally. Today is the last day Prymaxe has an additional -$5 if you use PayPal, so it cost $147.


----------



## gunch

Carl Kolchak said:


> What do those mods do?



that involves waiting and risk

wrong quote my bad


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> So, I was digging deeper in this matter and I think the Source Audio EQ2 smokes the Boss... I didn't find any mention to these features on the Boss EQ-200:



Oh yeah, lots more than the Boss it seems. Wasn't aware it has the fully parametic modes, tuner and app stuff. That's pretty cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> Oh yeah, lots more than the Boss it seems. Wasn't aware it has the fully parametic modes, tuner and app stuff. That's pretty cool.



SA's pedals in recent years have been really great with "hidden" features, and letting you access more shit with either a computer or your phone. 

Their One-series pedals are basically the TC Toneprint series, but on fucking steroids.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Maybe... if I can swing it.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Maybe... if I can swing it.



Love this.

Also check out the Deep Trip Muffasaurus, Vick Audio muffs (they have triangle, ram's head, violet ram's head, etc), and Thorpy Muffroom Cloud depending on $$$. 

And if you're just looking for a real smooth muff for Gilmour-like leads then check out the Vick Audio V2 (which you can find for $80). It's a Si Muff x Rat.


----------



## odibrom

About the Source Audio EQ2, it's still a bit of money for just one pedal, but for little more than 50€, the extras do value the difference between this one and the Boss... imo, of course.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> Love this.
> 
> Also check out the Deep Trip Muffasaurus, Vick Audio muffs (they have triangle, ram's head, violet ram's head, etc), and Thorpy Muffroom Cloud depending on $$$.
> 
> And if you're just looking for a real smooth muff for Gilmour-like leads then check out the Vick Audio V2 (which you can find for $80). It's a Si Muff x Rat.



I looked at the V2 but just couldn't swing the price initially... although now I see that Reverb has one for $126 which is closer to doable. Love the simplicity ( ironically unlike the JHS modded Russian lol) and the beautiful tonality. Demos remind me of Zappa's sound around '79. But I'm also in love with that hot-rodded EHX and if I can get it for what I have to spend, gonna make it mine. It came down to the Muffeletta, the V2, Wampler Velvet, Op-amp, Triangle, and Russian. Then the Moscow mod caught my ear and I haven't been able to shake it.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> I looked at the V2 but just couldn't swing the price initially... although now I see that Reverb has one for $126 which is closer to doable. Love the simplicity ( ironically unlike the JHS modded Russian lol) and the beautiful tonality. Demos remind me of Zappa's sound around '79. But I'm also in love with that hot-rodded EHX and if I can get it for what I have to spend, gonna make it mine. It came down to the Muffeletta, the V2, Wampler Velvet, Op-amp, Triangle, and Russian. Then the Moscow mod caught my ear and I haven't been able to shake it.



Don't pay more than $99 for the V2. I Paid $85 shipped and one went for $75 a week later. 

It is the SMOOTHEST fuzz/Rat you will ever hear. No rasp. It is literally a sustain pedal. Absolutely singing leads. Either thick/chewy heavy mids or thinner Gilmour-esque singing leads. The Si really helps to keep it smooth and tamed, as opposed to Ge which can be wild based on temp.


----------



## George Dubois

a set of JB/59...

and looking for some cheap delays and reverbs...any recomendations? (if you have one, offer it!)


----------



## George Dubois

P.S: i'm looking for the BOSS DD7 and a delaylab vox in first instance


----------



## USMarine75

George Dubois said:


> a set of JB/59...
> 
> and looking for some cheap delays and reverbs...any recomendations? (if you have one, offer it!)



Joyo, Mooer, etc. The MIC knockoffs have gotten really good as of late.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75- or whoever might have input... Wondering if my MXR Badass Variac fuzz paired with a regular EHX Green Russian, might produce some of the same types of effects as the EHX/ JHS Moscow Mod pedal? I've already got the Variac so thinking save some money and just go with the reg/ cheaper Green Russian. Hoping this isn't too off topic for this thread. Sorry in advance for the mud.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Finally trying out a PRS.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> USMarine75- or whoever might have input... Wondering if my MXR Badass Variac fuzz paired with a regular EHX Green Russian, might produce some of the same types of effects as the EHX/ JHS Moscow Mod pedal? I've already got the Variac so thinking save some money and just go with the reg/ cheaper Green Russian. Hoping this isn't too off topic for this thread. Sorry in advance for the mud.



Just to make sure I understand the request - you’re looking to use double fuzz at same time? If so, it works you just have to make sure they don’t have low Input impedance (otherwise it has to go first in signal chain) and you don’t set them individually too extreme. Experiment with A B vs B A to see which sounds better. I’d have to see what each circuit is actually based on.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

USMarine75 said:


> Don't pay more than $99 for the V2. I Paid $85 shipped and one went for $75 a week later.
> 
> It is the SMOOTHEST fuzz/Rat you will ever hear. No rasp. It is literally a sustain pedal. Absolutely singing leads. Either thick/chewy heavy mids or thinner Gilmour-esque singing leads. The Si really helps to keep it smooth and tamed, as opposed to Ge which can be wild based on temp.


Have you ever tried sticking a tube screamer in front of a Big Muff-style fuzz?


----------



## George Dubois

joyo and mooer are part of my choices, yet, i found mooer to small (i hate those little ones), and joyo , except for dseed, doesn't give me the amount of delay, if there's something like that, which i need...i was thinking in a digidelay (which are even most difficult to find) or even find some behringer ones to try at home other things . My main pedalboard for rigs is ok , but with COVID, and three fingers, an ankle an my knee broken, I'll have to wait for at least two months to even try to use my wah or whammy xD

BY THE WAY...i was thinking to purchase recently this....and well.....here is it:


----------



## USMarine75

Carl Kolchak said:


> Have you ever tried sticking a tube screamer in front of a Big Muff-style fuzz?



Smashing Pumpkins IIRC was a Muff --> TS (or MXR Distortion). Set your TS like you do with high gain amps (vol up, gain down, eq to taste).

You can stack Muff-->TS to get a volume boost and crazy sustain.

TS-->Muff you get a more punchy and compressed Muff.

tl;dr Tube Screamer and Big Muff... there's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

USMarine75 said:


> Just to make sure I understand the request - you’re looking to use double fuzz at same time? If so, it works you just have to make sure they don’t have low Input impedance (otherwise it has to go first in signal chain) and you don’t set them individually too extreme. Experiment with A B vs B A to see which sounds better. I’d have to see what each circuit is actually based on.



Really appreciate your input... Yeah, I was just considering what the Green Russian might sound like in front of or behind my MXR Badass Variac... two fuzzes together. The Green Russian by itself is pretty tame imo which is perfect for those Gilmour-type fuzz tones but I was conflicted and considered instead, buying the JHS Moscow modded Green Russian so that I might have additional tonal variations ( from mellow to gnarly). But ultimately, I don't want to spend more money for the modded version if I might be able to get similar characteristics by just pairing the cheaper Green Russian with my MXR Badass Variac. Apologies for not describing this better. 

Anyway...I'm just going to have to decide for myself which route to go between the three that I've got it narrowed down to... EHX Green Russian, EHX Green Russian JHS Moscow Mod, or the Vick Audio V2. Those are the three finalists.


----------



## George Dubois

and what about the big muff deluxe?






or the BOSS OD20...that one is really COOL...and using it that way is great!


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> Really appreciate your input... Yeah, I was just considering what the Green Russian might sound like in front of or behind my MXR Badass Variac... two fuzzes together. The Green Russian by itself is pretty tame imo which is perfect for those Gilmour-type fuzz tones but I was conflicted and considered instead, buying the JHS Moscow modded Green Russian so that I might have additional tonal variations ( from mellow to gnarly). But ultimately, I don't want to spend more money for the modded version if I might be able to get similar characteristics by just pairing the cheaper Green Russian with my MXR Badass Variac. Apologies for not describing this better.
> 
> Anyway...I'm just going to have to decide for myself which route to go between the three that I've got it narrowed down to... EHX Green Russian, EHX Green Russian JHS Moscow Mod, or the Vick Audio V2. Those are the three finalists.



Once you go down the fuzz hole there's no return. Wait until you start purchasing the exact same pedals, but with BC108, BC109, or BC183 transistors lol.

You'll end up with multiple Muffs (there's like 4 major types), fuzzfaces (Si or Ge), tonebenders (5 versions or so), etc.

Then some are true vintage circuits, while others have modern mods like the King Tone Fuzz Mini Ge or Si, or Deep Trip and Thorpy with all kinds of EQ and HP/LP options.


----------



## Shask

George Dubois said:


> joyo and mooer are part of my choices, yet, i found mooer to small (i hate those little ones), and joyo , except for dseed, doesn't give me the amount of delay, if there's something like that, which i need...i was thinking in a digidelay (which are even most difficult to find) or even find some behringer ones to try at home other things . My main pedalboard for rigs is ok , but with COVID, and three fingers, an ankle an my knee broken, I'll have to wait for at least two months to even try to use my wah or whammy xD
> 
> BY THE WAY...i was thinking to purchase recently this....and well.....here is it:



I have it's partner, the CF-7 Chorus Factory. Awesome pedal.


----------



## USMarine75

George Dubois said:


> joyo and mooer are part of my choices, yet, i found mooer to small (i hate those little ones), and joyo , except for dseed, doesn't give me the amount of delay, if there's something like that, which i need...i was thinking in a digidelay (which are even most difficult to find) or even find some behringer ones to try at home other things . My main pedalboard for rigs is ok , but with COVID, and three fingers, an ankle an my knee broken, I'll have to wait for at least two months to even try to use my wah or whammy xD
> 
> BY THE WAY...i was thinking to purchase recently this....and well.....here is it:



Earthquaker (EQD) Dispatch Master goes for around $100 used. Elite sounding reverb and delay without artifacts or infinite cascading. Not for ambient stuff, just reverb and delay. 

For $125-150 the Wampler Caverns has much more control. 

For cheaper, check out the Caline Ragnarok for around $60.


----------



## Roadsterjosh

Have a DoD rubberneck on order, looking forward to getting it on the board.


----------



## budda

My new jazzmaster showed up and I just bought 8 sets of strings, I'm gonna sit tight for a bit .


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> My new jazzmaster showed up and I just bought 8 sets of strings, I'm gonna sit tight for a bit .



I said the same thing... right before I bought an amp yesterday. lol


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> I said the same thing... right before I bought an amp yesterday. lol



I don't make that kind of money, it simplifies the decision making process .


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> I don't make that kind of money, it simplifies the decision making process .



Well luckily for me that amp was stupidly low priced. I bought it on my wife's birthday too haha.


----------



## budda

I said what I said.


----------



## prlgmnr

USMarine75 said:


> Well luckily for me that amp was stupidly low priced. I bought it on my wife's birthday too haha.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

George Dubois said:


> and what about the big muff deluxe?



The fuuuck?? covid, couple missing digits, broken appendages? I hope you're okay, dude! 

Anything with "bigger than average" footprint is too big for my board. That alone has kept me away from anything like the Deluxe Big Muff. Plus I really like the Green Russian and the Vick Audio V2 ( at the moment anyway lol). 



USMarine75 said:


> Once you go down the fuzz hole there's no return. Wait until you start purchasing the exact same pedals, but with BC108, BC109, or BC183 transistors lol.
> 
> You'll end up with multiple Muffs (there's like 4 major types), fuzzfaces (Si or Ge), tonebenders (5 versions or so), etc.
> 
> Then some are true vintage circuits, while others have modern mods like the King Tone Fuzz Mini Ge or Si, or Deep Trip and Thorpy with all kinds of EQ and HP/LP options.



Luckily my ears aren't that finely tuned and my wallet is thin so... maybe just another one or two... or six. I'll stop at six! Just wanna say again... very appreciative of the time that you take to guide others with gear. You've turned me onto some good stuff/ info... many thanks.


----------



## USMarine75

High Plains Drifter said:


> The fuuuck?? covid, couple missing digits, broken appendages? I hope you're okay, dude!
> 
> Anything with "bigger than average" footprint is too big for my board. That alone has kept me away from anything like the Deluxe Big Muff. Plus I really like the Green Russian and the Vick Audio V2 ( at the moment anyway lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my ears aren't that finely tuned and my wallet is thin so... maybe just another one or two... or six. I'll stop at six! Just wanna say again... very appreciative of the time that you take to guide others with gear. You've turned me onto some good stuff/ info... many thanks.



Seriously... Devin Townsend needs to do a fundraiser for George! 

And it's my way of at least justifying my GAS expenditure haha.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> The fuuuck?? covid, couple missing digits, broken appendages? I hope you're okay, dude!


The digits are broken, not missing. Lol


----------



## spacebard

Since it has been discontinued I had to get one before it's too late. Will make a nice pair with my spectre blue knobs


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"Wombtone mkII"? Interesting name lmao.


----------



## spacebard

A bunch of these


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The digits are broken, not missing. Lol



Hey, "... with COVID, and three fingers, an ankle an my knee broken..." could be interpreted as having only three fingers and hell... an extra ankle for that matter! IDK what people are morphing into these days!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Hey, "... with COVID, and three fingers, an ankle an my knee broken..." could be interpreted as having only three fingers and hell... an extra ankle for that matter! IDK what people are morphing into these days!!


All that damn GMO produce and weird hormones/other bullshit in the meat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought another aristides


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought another aristides



I like how I bought 27 things this week and in one purchase you trumped me hard...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Well I went ahead and made my fuzz decision. Crazy how you start off with so many choices, then narrow it down to twenty, then down to five, then two... and then at the last minute, go with something that wasn't even on the list! 

Anyway... Came down to the EHX Green Russian before I froze up and then looked lovingly/ pathetically into my wife's eyes... then gave her a nice albeit impromptu back rub... and now on it's way (and only slightly over my budget of $0)... 





Really gonna have to again pin the blame squarely on USMarine75.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gonna black out my RGA eventually; looking at Hipshot replacement bridges and tuners.


----------



## NickS

High Plains Drifter said:


> Well I went ahead and made my fuzz decision. Crazy how you start off with so many choices, then narrow it down to twenty, then down to five, then two... and then at the last minute, go with something that wasn't even on the list!
> 
> Anyway... Came down to the EHX Green Russian before I froze up and then looked lovingly/ pathetically into my wife's eyes... then gave her a nice albeit impromptu back rub... and now on it's way (and only slightly over my budget of $0)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really gonna have to again pin the blame squarely on USMarine75.



Those all look really sweet, I wanna try the Tone Bender version!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

NickS said:


> Those all look really sweet, I wanna try the Tone Bender version!



It wasn't easy. I was pretty set on the Crimson after watching 3-4 demos but then I watched Andy's video ( below) and it made me want all four lol! Fortunately I knew what I was after, although I'd eventually love to have all of them. Tone Bender is def next on the list but it'll be a while. Fwiw Got mine from Cream City out of WI... free 2 day and 15% off.


----------



## Aliascent

Aliascent said:


> Actively looking for a DKMG in cobalt swirl, a DK2M in white and a US fusion without graphics.
> 
> And some form of vertical 2x12 cab.



Since this post I managed to get a SL2 soloist in Carmel Burl, the DK2M will arrive this week, I found a KVX10 in cobalt swirl that I EMG'fied on arrival, and I found a mij Fusion Pro in blue, which is being negotiated atm.

So current list:
-ESP Horizon NTII (not an E-II)
-Hagstrom XL 2 or 5
-Godin Redline 
-Ibanez RG2610e

And then I'm out of stuff that actually attracts me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna get an Ibanez chorus to replace my Small Clone. Can't decide between a proper Cs9 or a CSMini. Dunno if I wanna go compact or full stereo.


----------



## USMarine75

The good news is there will be at least 10 of the JHS Legends of Fuzz series. Glad they're priced at $155 for now.

I went with the Bender to start.






I already have the Thorpy Muffroom Cloud which is the #muffking and octave fuzz can be so finicky. Soon enough... but the unexpected purchase of 2 guitars and an amp has me holding off buying too much more this week lol.


----------



## Metropolis

steinmetzify said:


> Gonna black out my RGA eventually; looking at Hipshot replacement bridges and tuners.



Sadly there is no replacement bridges for Gibraltar Plus, other than the original. But you could fit Evertune there...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna get an Ibanez chorus to replace my Small Clone. Can't decide between a proper Cs9 or a CSMini. Dunno if I wanna go compact or full stereo.



Welp got a CS9 for cheap. Needs some slight repairs but I got it for a good deal. I liked the Nano Clone but I for sure wanted a stereo chorus.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Metropolis said:


> Sadly there is no replacement bridges for Gibraltar Plus, other than the original. But you could fit Evertune there...



Dude that blows. Also eww on the ET. 

Nothing that can be modified to fit?


----------



## Spicypickles

Got this a few months back in a trade, but I wanted to do a hybrid chrome/gold hardware scheme, along with some Duncan alt-8’s with gold pole pieces as well. Classy and nasty.


----------



## USMarine75

Spicypickles said:


> View attachment 81139
> 
> Got this a few months back in a trade, but I wanted to do a hybrid chrome/gold hardware scheme, along with some Duncan alt-8’s with gold pole pieces as well. Classy and nasty.



The PRS hybrid trem is 10/10 and would look killer on that.


----------



## Metropolis

steinmetzify said:


> Dude that blows. Also eww on the ET.
> 
> Nothing that can be modified to fit?



Haven't found anything, and because it's recessed to body with threaded inserts makes it difficult. Only thing I have seen is retro fitted Evertune.


----------



## technomancer

Looking like some Merren iron for a couple of 50w builds... but the guitar GAS is bubbling


----------



## Spicypickles

USMarine75 said:


> The PRS hybrid trem is 10/10 and would look killer on that.



Right? That’s what I’m hoping, although I’m gonna cheap out a bit and just grab a few gold saddles and tuner heads and call it a day instead of completely replacing everything with new stuff.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Metropolis said:


> Haven't found anything, and because it's recessed to body with threaded inserts makes it difficult. Only thing I have seen is retro fitted Evertune.



Lame. Maybe I can buy another one with a bridge in better shape, paint it black. Ideas!


----------



## Jake

Sold 4 guitars in 3 days to fund this Mayones Regius 

So to prevent my girlfriend from killing me...nothing for now


----------



## Carl Kolchak

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna get an Ibanez chorus to replace my Small Clone. Can't decide between a proper Cs9 or a CSMini. Dunno if I wanna go compact or full stereo.


I don't know is this holds true for choruses, but I do think the full-sized tube screamers sound better than a mini. When I A/B'd mine, the full sized had a more pleasing tone sweep. Also, I felt the level of the full sized sounded better when pushed to the max.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Carl Kolchak said:


> I don't know is this holds true for choruses, but I do think the full-sized tube screamers sound better than a mini. When I A/B'd mine, the full sized had a more pleasing tone sweep. Also, I felt the level of the full sized sounded better when pushed to the max.



I was told the CSMini doesn't use the same parts as the original CS9, since they're out of production I think? But I went ahead and got a CS9 for cheap since all I have to do is either fix or replace the switch.


----------



## budda

I decided I wanted something modern sounding, 25.5" scale on the cheap. Couldn't find anything local, then a schecter C-1 elite w/ dimarzio titans showed up in rough shape. My old bandmate is picking it up for me tomorrow . Came in under budget. Now I need another guitar rack


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I did a mistake while finding demos of that Ibanez Chorus

I started GASing for a Jazzmaster. 

That's probably whats next. a cheap Jazzmaster.


----------



## USMarine75

This might be my new fav TS style pedal. I'm going to have to A/B with the JHS Bonsai. But Classic mode is TS sounding (mid-hump) and Modified is more full-spectrum (OD820?). I can't recommend enough, especially since they sell for super-cheap. I'm not sure if there's really anything superior (prob not), but the USA Hardwire Tube OD is considered the best version. There's also one that says "Tube Distortion" which are the later ones, and then the Digitech labeled ones when they shifted production (to Japan?).


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> This might be my new fav TS style pedal. I'm going to have to A/B with the JHS Bonsai. But Classic mode is TS sounding (mid-hump) and Modified is more full-spectrum (OD820?). I can't recommend enough, especially since they sell for super-cheap. I'm not sure if there's really anything superior (prob not), but the USA Hardwire Tube OD is considered the best version. There's also one that says "Tube Distortion" which are the later ones, and then the Digitech labeled ones when they shifted production (to Japan?).
> 
> View attachment 81229


Those are cool pedals! I have tried to collect up several of the Hardwire series. All of the ones I have all sound great in their own way.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did a mistake while finding demos of that Ibanez Chorus
> 
> I started GASing for a Jazzmaster.
> 
> That's probably whats next. a cheap Jazzmaster.



Squier Contemporary and put in EMGs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Squier Contemporary and put in EMGs?



Nah Xaviere JT100. And the main mod I wanna do is keep it stock and throw in a pickup. I actually want the Jazzmaster twang, but with a bit more extra twang capabilities.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah Xaviere JT100. And the main mod I wanna do is keep it stock and throw in a pickup. I actually want the Jazzmaster twang, but with a bit more extra twang capabilities.


Fuck that, put $750 in upgrades in that some bitch, and make it a firebreathing metal monster!


----------



## Bentaycanada




----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah Xaviere JT100. And the main mod I wanna do is keep it stock and throw in a pickup. I actually want the Jazzmaster twang, but with a bit more extra twang capabilities.



P90 or FilterTrons. Go big or go home.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> P90 or FilterTrons. Go big or go home.



How about 
I get a Jazzmaster 
And keep the Jazzmaster pickups


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How about
> I get a Jazzmaster
> And keep the Jazzmaster pickups



Oh I thought you were saying you wanted to change the pickups lol. Defeats the purpose of owning a Jazzmaster.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Oh I thought you were saying you wanted to change the pickups lol. Defeats the purpose of owning a Jazzmaster.



No I wanna keep the fucker stock.  I want a Jazzmaster specifically to sound like a Jazzmaster. If I change anything it's adding a Jaguar pickup in the middle position. It was others piling on me to change the pickups.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No I wanna keep the fucker stock.  I want a Jazzmaster specifically to sound like a Jazzmaster. If I change anything it's adding a Jaguar pickup in the middle position. It was others piling on me to change the pickups.



Ah ok and fuck no p90 are the shit! It's like single coils and humbuckers had a baby and that baby was Adam Driver.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I just found out that Guitarfetish has a sitewide sale going on

So I got a cheap-ass Jazzmaster clone coming my way.


----------



## metaljohn

Just purchased a used Peavey Invective. This will be the most I've spent on any one piece of gear, I'm pretty excited as I've wanted one of these ever since I played one at Sam Ash about a year ago. I also have an Abominable Electronics Evil Ned incoming soon as well.


----------



## Alexa run my life

metaljohn said:


> Just purchased a used Peavey Invective. This will be the most I've spent on any one piece of gear, I'm pretty excited as I've wanted one of these ever since I played one at Sam Ash about a year ago. I also have an Abominable Electronics Evil Ned incoming soon as well.


Made in America or in China?


----------



## Bearitone

Alexa run my life said:


> Made in America or in China?


All of them are made in China now. Maybe “assembled in USA” but i think that’s as far as USA involvement goes.

To be fair, a lot of things labeled as “made in USA” are just assembled here. Look at Haas CNC machines for example. Most the electronics, motors, hardware, castings, etc... come from China.

Its pretty sad actually. Automation is the best way Americans can compete but, with labor prices so low in China, American manufacturers need to be highly automated and extremely lean to be keep all components here in the USA and still be competitive.


----------



## metaljohn

Alexa run my life said:


> Made in America or in China?



It is one of the Chinese made ones. Not a huge concern for me. It would be great if American companies kept all of their manufacturing in the US, but it is what it is.


----------



## Alexa run my life

Does anyone have the Mooer GE250? I am so Gassing for this right now


----------



## protest




----------



## Vyn

Came to the end of my 14-day trial of the NDSP Fortin Cali plugin and hit send on the full version. Can definitely recommend, especially as it's on sale at the moment. Now to try the Granophyre plugin they have (been on a bit of a plugin-binge recently)!


----------



## Merrekof

Gonna order that Headrush frfr 112 today. Kind of a special moment since this is saying goodbye to the traditional guitar amp.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Merrekof said:


> Gonna order that Headrush frfr 112 today. Kind of a special moment since this is saying goodbye to the traditional guitar amp.


I have a Tech 21 British going into a Headrush FRFR112 for my tones. I use an overdrive pedal of some sort to give more tonal options. It still sounds great.


----------



## Metropolis

Alexa run my life said:


> Does anyone have the Mooer GE250? I am so Gassing for this right now



Yes, what do you want to know? I'm selling it though because I prefer Neural DSP plugins over it. Much better feel and more three dimensional sound.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Got one of these on route for less than Bogner pedal.


----------



## Shask

Bentaycanada said:


> Got one of these on route for less than Bogner pedal.
> 
> View attachment 81320


I remember I really wanted one of those back in the day. I really liked the first Flextone combos back then, and always wanted to pick one up when I was in college.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Well I just snagged a KSR Ceres off of Reverb so we'll see if it lives up to the hype. I sold off my TMPro and returned the countess v4 I had been testing hopefully the Ceres ends up staying. It was a toss up between the Ceres and the Kartakou Beastbox I'd be lying if I said the blue sparkle of the the ksr didn't sway me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Well I just snagged a KSR Ceres off of Reverb so we'll see if it lives up to the hype. I sold off my TMPro and returned the countess v4 I had been testing hopefully the Ceres ends up staying. It was a toss up between the Ceres and the Kartakou Beastbox I'd be lying if I said the blue sparkle of the the ksr didn't sway me.



I'd own a Beastbox right now if it had an option for remote switching. I'm tempted to ask them if the can do that.

The Ceres won't disappoint though. It's very, very amp-like, and I'm ONLY judging by videos, but the Tightmetal still seems to suffer a bit from sounding like a distortion pedal.


----------



## USMarine75

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Well I just snagged a KSR Ceres off of Reverb so we'll see if it lives up to the hype. I sold off my TMPro and returned the countess v4 I had been testing hopefully the Ceres ends up staying. It was a toss up between the Ceres and the Kartakou Beastbox I'd be lying if I said the blue sparkle of the the ksr didn't sway me.



What are you looking for that the TMPro and V4 didn't accomplish?

I had the TM Jr. It was okay, but I preferred my $50 AMT P-drive mini. As @HeHasTheJazzHands said it sounds like a dirt pedal to me and not an amp. The AMT sounds more PIAB.

I haven't tried any of the Victory stuff yet (I have an amp on the way though...).

KSR Ceres and MI Audio Megalith Delta are the easy two choices for modern metal dirt boxes IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> What are you looking for that the TMPro and V4 didn't accomplish?
> 
> I had the TM Jr. It was okay, but I preferred my $50 AMT P-drive mini. As @HeHasTheJazzHands said it sounds like a dirt pedal to me and not an amp. The AMT sounds more PIAB.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the Victory stuff yet (I have an amp on the way though...).
> 
> KSR Ceres and MI Audio Megalith Delta are the easy two choices for modern metal dirt boxes IMO.



IIRC the Countess isn't very mean or aggressive. it's a smoother preamp. In fact I think Guthrie had a hand in designing the Countess? Or he at least uses it.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC the Countess isn't very mean or aggressive. it's a smoother preamp. In fact I think Guthrie had a hand in designing the Countess? Or he at least uses it.


The Countess for what it is voiced for is fucking fantastic I just wasn't in love with it for rhythm tones. It was godlike for 80s shreddy stuff given the fatness and smooth character of the gain but I found myself wanting the tightness of the tightmetal but with the articulation and clarity of the countess. I had the TMPro for over a year and had a blast with the tones I got out of it but the in your face presence of the Ceres is what got my attention. The Countess is a sick piece of gear though and Victory makes a stellar product so if the Ceres isn't my jam I may try the Kraken. I enjoy the process of trying different tones and getting ever closer to the sound in my head so even knowing that these pedals are voiced pretty differently there are sweet spots in each for different applications. /End rambling


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Kraken seems sweet because you get two flavors of Gain. 1 channel based on a hot rodded Marshall, and 1 based on a tighter 5150. Just sucks because you don't get a true clean sound.

And yeah, the Ceres pedal is super fucking clear and tight. You'll love it.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Kraken seems sweet because you get two flavors of Gain. 1 channel based on a hot rodded Marshall, and 1 based on a tighter 5150. Just sucks because you don't get a true clean sound.
> 
> And yeah, the Ceres pedal is super fucking clear and tight. You'll love it.


The lack of a clean on the Kraken is the only thing that has held me back on it. I want to say I read the marshallesque channel on the Kraken was based on the jcm900 but all I could think was why on earth not the jcm800...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> The lack of a clean on the Kraken is the only thing that has held me back on it. I want to say I read the marshallesque channel on the Kraken was based on the jcm900 but all I could think was why on earth not the jcm800...








Coming from the dude who helped design the amp.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I prefer the 800, but Bruce Kulick loves the 900 and if it's good enough for him, well...


----------



## ATRguitar91

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> I had the TMPro for over a year and had a blast with the tones I got out of it but the in your face presence of the Ceres is what got my attention.


Did your TMP have the depth finder mod? Now that I've had it added to mine I can't live without it. Adding in that thump and the top end takes it to another level.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

ATRguitar91 said:


> Did your TMP have the depth finder mod? Now that I've had it added to mine I can't live without it. Adding in that thump and the top end takes it to another level.


I have the depthfinder pedal itself and I'm so glad I do because I wouldn't want a pedal based rig without it. It definitely made a significant improvement but still a little bit of that covered with a blanket/ next room over kind of thing where it sounded great and felt great but just felt if it had a brighter engl type thing going on I'd be happier with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd own a Beastbox right now if it had an option for remote switching. I'm tempted to ask them if the can do that.



I was talking with the owner of Kartakou this morning, and apparently recently-made Beastboxes actually DO have a jack for external switching.

Fuuuck.


----------



## FancyFish

Been thinking about grabbing a Squier and then getting a custom neck from Warmoth/Musikraft/etc. Probably not worth it from a cost perspective, but can't really find a tele that looks like a traditional tele, but with Ibanez/Jackson specs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FancyFish said:


> Been thinking about grabbing a Squier and then getting a custom neck from Warmoth/Musikraft/etc. Probably not worth it from a cost perspective, but can't really find a tele that looks like a traditional tele, but with Ibanez/Jackson specs.



THere's a dude that sells Squier bodies on Reverb and Ebay. Save you a bit that way.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> THere's a dude that sells Squier bodies on Reverb and Ebay. Save you a bit that way.


Bare wood?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bare wood?



Nah, I mean he Takes Fenders and Squiers and parts them out. Varying levels; either fully loaded bodies, pickup-less, or completely part-less bodies.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, I mean he Takes Fenders and Squiers and parts them out. Varying levels; either fully loaded bodies, pickup-less, or completely part-less bodies.


Boo. Squire are decent though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Boo. Squire are decent though.



@FancyFish In case youre interested
https://reverb.com/shop/the-stratosphere


----------



## FancyFish

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @FancyFish In case youre interested
> https://reverb.com/shop/the-stratosphere


Thanks a bunch, definitely gonna peep their stuff.


----------



## Bentaycanada

So the Flextone HD seller backed out, and the X3 Live I ordered arrived damaged. I knew I shouldn’t have gone too far. Haha 

Might just have to stick with the POD Pro!


----------



## stevexc

Really looking at grabbing a Marshall Origin 50 head, if I can restrain my Gunpla spending... >.>


----------



## Bearitone

Gunpla?


stevexc said:


> Really looking at grabbing a Marshall Origin 50 head, if I can restrain my Gunpla spending... >.>


----------



## stevexc

Bearitone said:


> Gunpla?




...little plastic miniature giant anime robot model kits, haha.


----------



## Bearitone

Oh, nice! I feel you on having two hobbies tugging at your wallet lol.


stevexc said:


> ...little plastic miniature giant anime robot model kits, haha.


----------



## Alexa run my life

https://www.redseven-amplification.com/

Anyone know if these amps are any good?


----------



## USMarine75

Alexa run my life said:


> https://www.redseven-amplification.com/
> 
> Anyone know if these amps are any good?



They look good at least. 

They actually remind me of Mazzabarba... coincidental since they're also from Italy?


----------



## DudeManBrother

stevexc said:


> Really looking at grabbing a Marshall Origin 50 head, if I can restrain my Gunpla spending... >.>


They are seriously killer sounding heads. Granted, the Mullards I have in mine are worth more than the amp  but it is pure classic Marshall tone, and takes pedals wonderfully.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So it turns out my Z11 only supports latching relays? No momentary? Of course I get the only fucking MIDI switcher that doesn't do momentary. 

Sooo that's gonna have to be replaced.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So it turns out my Z11 only supports latching relays? No momentary? Of course I get the only fucking MIDI switcher that doesn't do momentary.
> 
> Sooo that's gonna have to be replaced.


 You might wanna try it anyways if you're gonna do it anyways with another switcher. I've noticed that lot of times even though some stuff might be only momentary or latching it works basically the same stlil anyways even though using the wrong type. I think momentary are just pulsed or something. With these type switchers you normally have then still connected to an on/off style switch anyways so it doesn't actually function different. That's how some of the Rocktron stuff was if I remember correctly. I'd bet it probably still works anywaysand it can't hurt to try. Either way, I know one of the VooDoo Lab switchers and also the older Axess switchers can do both latchinng and momentary, fwiw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> You might wanna try it anyways if you're gonna do it anyways with another switcher. I've noticed that lot of times even though some stuff might be only momentary or latching it works basically the same stlil anyways even though using the wrong type. I think momentary are just pulsed or something. With these type switchers you normally have then still connected to an on/off style switch anyways so it doesn't actually function different. That's how some of the Rocktron stuff was if I remember correctly. I'd bet it probably still works anywaysand it can't hurt to try. Either way, I know one of the VooDoo Lab switchers and also the older Axess switchers can do both latchinng and momentary, fwiw.



Yeah, I was gonna sell the Z11 off and get a Axcess, Voodoo, or find a RJM switch Gizmo somehow. 

But I'm tempted to email Engl and see what they say about momentary switches.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> You might wanna try it anyways if you're gonna do it anyways with another switcher. I've noticed that lot of times even though some stuff might be only momentary or latching it works basically the same stlil anyways even though using the wrong type. I think momentary are just pulsed or something. With these type switchers you normally have then still connected to an on/off style switch anyways so it doesn't actually function different. That's how some of the Rocktron stuff was if I remember correctly. I'd bet it probably still works anywaysand it can't hurt to try. Either way, I know one of the VooDoo Lab switchers and also the older Axess switchers can do both latchinng and momentary, fwiw.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I was gonna sell the Z11 off and get a Axcess, Voodoo, or find a RJM switch Gizmo somehow.
> 
> But I'm tempted to email Engl and see what they say about momentary switches.



aaand fuck that, I found a Diamond MAC2.  Basically a MIDI switcher made for Diamond Amps designed/made by RJM that does both latching and relay. It looks like a slightly stripped down (but bigger) RJM Switch Gizmo. Got it for cheaper than I got the Z11 too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> You might wanna try it anyways if you're gonna do it anyways with another switcher. I've noticed that lot of times even though some stuff might be only momentary or latching it works basically the same stlil anyways even though using the wrong type. I think momentary are just pulsed or something. With these type switchers you normally have then still connected to an on/off style switch anyways so it doesn't actually function different. That's how some of the Rocktron stuff was if I remember correctly. I'd bet it probably still works anywaysand it can't hurt to try. Either way, I know one of the VooDoo Lab switchers and also the older Axess switchers can do both latchinng and momentary, fwiw.



Just another heads up; Engl just messaged me. The z11 relays are latching only. No momentary.


----------



## Choop

GASing for a Mark IV again. .-. Technically I have two Mark III's so one could be sold, but it also needs to be serviced first with what I suspect to be a cap job. Also still interested in an old Mesa Maverick--I know they aren't super high gain, but that class A tone is sweet.


----------



## Soya

Picked up a pair of Eminence em12 speakers for my ported 2x12 cab, replacing an Eminence manowar and legend. Hoping it'll be a little softer on the high end, previous speakers didn't sit well with the Kemper for some reason. Little worried there will be too much low end but we shall see.


----------



## Boofchuck

Aha! Guess who finally got his HX Stomp! I'll post a thread soon.


----------



## USMarine75

This just arrive today and I haven't been able to put it down... sounds and plays like a PRS SC but with a fatter 50's Fender neck.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

KSR Ceres came in today and no bullshit I'm amazed. Not to oversell it but immediately with very little tweaking I blew past the tones I was getting with the tightmetal or the countess. It's so articulate/punchy/grindy I'm in love. Try it if you have a chance seriously...


----------



## Bearitone

I really want someone to compare the Ceres to the Megalith Delta.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> KSR Ceres came in today and no bullshit I'm amazed. Not to oversell it but immediately with very little tweaking I blew past the tones I was getting with the tightmetal or the countess. It's so articulate/punchy/grindy I'm in love. Try it if you have a chance seriously...



FWIW I've yet to hear anyone shit-talk the Ceres. It's that good.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Gear: Bogner Helios straight 4x12

Guitar: Jackson USA Select SL-1


----------



## protest

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> KSR Ceres came in today and no bullshit I'm amazed. Not to oversell it but immediately with very little tweaking I blew past the tones I was getting with the tightmetal or the countess. It's so articulate/punchy/grindy I'm in love. Try it if you have a chance seriously...



It's better than a lot of amps, honestly. Just sold mine because I got it for recording and I'm just not recording anything. I'll probably buy another one at some point.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

TRENCHLORD said:


> A quality speaker cable that's longer than 6'.
> I'm sick of having to move the head over to the cab of choice or vise versa.
> 20' should do fine.
> Monster Cable Performer 500 Speaker Cable 1/4" | Musician&#39;s Friend



Not to hamper your shoppings, but if they're level with each other you could just sit the head half on one half on the other lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FWIW I've yet to hear anyone shit-talk the Ceres. It's that good.


The only thing I wished was different would be if it were more "British" flavored.


----------



## stevexc

Didn't go for the Origin after all... realized I don't have enough opportunity to let a tube head roar.

I did, however, join Team Katana!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The only thing I wished was different would be if it were more "British" flavored.



I'm kinda surprised they didn't do a Juno voicing for it. Would have made it even more crazy versatile


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

stevexc said:


> Didn't go for the Origin after all... realized I don't have enough opportunity to let a tube head roar.
> 
> I did, however, join Team Katana!


Y'all need an attenuator. I could blast my Origin 20 full out with that piece of lovely magic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not sure where to ask this at all, but question for those that've owned a Sansamp PSA. The Buzz, punch, and Crunch controls work like the 3-band EQ of a Mesa Mark seeries correct?


----------



## sirbuh

mm sabre


----------



## USMarine75

no_dice said:


> Probably some kind of MIDI foot controller for my Kemper.



The Kemper one is awesome and IIRC $400.


----------



## USMarine75

Bought new preamp and power tubes for the Victory Richie Kotzen Combo... went with Genalex Gold Lion 12AX7 and KT77.

Also bought a KILLER octave fuzz you should check out if that's your thing:







I like the simple controls. Fuzz knob CCW is thick fuzz with less octave-up, CW is fuzz with more mids and more octave-up.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Just coming back to say I don't think I've ever been this in love with a tone. I keep thinking I prefer the blue channel but then I switch to white and I'm in love for different reasons. I'll have to give a true review once I've had the Ceres for longer but I just keep wanting to write a letter congratulating KSR on making the best damn preamp I've had the pleasute of using. My od808 and isp decimator have been eliminated from my board they are no longer necessary. I went in the back of the pedal and engaged the ultra tight setting and that put it into a whole other bracket of surgical tightness. I'm beyond impressed. 

Onto more gear though... Who has the scoop on the Neunaber Iconoclast? I've used a mooer radar and free irs but don't really want to buy an ir pack and have to demo a ton of different irs. I may just get the iconoclast and run it for the 2nd output of the boss ms-3. The radar signal through the left monitor iconoclast through the right? I want to mimic a stereo rig and am even considering a power cab or headrush 112 that would have a separate pedal based rig running through it so I'd run the ceres and radar through my monitors and like a megalith or some other pedal pre through the powered pa speaker. Gas is a bitch. The Ceres is amazing and now I just want more amazing tones.


----------



## USMarine75

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Just coming back to say I don't think I've ever been this in love with a tone. I keep thinking I prefer the blue channel but then I switch to white and I'm in love for different reasons. I'll have to give a true review once I've had the Ceres for longer but I just keep wanting to write a letter congratulating KSR on making the best damn preamp I've had the pleasute of using. My od808 and isp decimator have been eliminated from my board they are no longer necessary. I went in the back of the pedal and engaged the ultra tight setting and that put it into a whole other bracket of surgical tightness. I'm beyond impressed.
> 
> Onto more gear though... Who has the scoop on the Neunaber Iconoclast? I've used a mooer radar and free irs but don't really want to buy an ir pack and have to demo a ton of different irs. I may just get the iconoclast and run it for the 2nd output of the boss ms-3. The radar signal through the left monitor iconoclast through the right? I want to mimic a stereo rig and am even considering a power cab or headrush 112 that would have a separate pedal based rig running through it so I'd run the ceres and radar through my monitors and like a megalith or some other pedal pre through the powered pa speaker. Gas is a bitch. The Ceres is amazing and now I just want more amazing tones.



Kyle is aces to deal with too. I bought my Ares used and I emailed him hoping he would still answer a quick question about tubes and settings. He sent me back all sorts of ideas and recommendations about how to dial in tones and he recommended tubes as well. Compare that to guys like Joe Morgan (Morgan Amps) or that ProTone pedal douche who tell you to F off if you weren't the original buyer. I'm buying a Juno when I'm back in the states and unless a sweet used deal pops up that I can't turn down I want to purchase directly.

Glad to see the Ceres getting more love.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Something Fulltone, I should think.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Kyle is aces to deal with too. I bought my Ares used and I emailed him hoping he would still answer a quick question about tubes and settings. He sent me back all sorts of ideas and recommendations about how to dial in tones and he recommended tubes as well. Compare that to guys like Joe Morgan (Morgan Amps) or that ProTone pedal douche who tell you to F off if you weren't the original buyer. I'm buying a Juno when I'm back in the states and unless a sweet used deal pops up that I can't turn down I want to purchase directly.
> 
> Glad to see the Ceres getting more love.



Yep. I had to deal with Kyle briefly regarding the Ceres. 100% gentleman.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. I had to deal with Kyle briefly regarding the Ceres. 100% gentleman.



BTW the Hermansson people are fantastic too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> BTW the Hermansson people are fantastic too.



That's awesome. I follow their videos online. +1 to any company that can take an old vintage PA amp and make it out-Fortin a Fortin.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's awesome. I follow their videos online. +1 to any company that can take an old vintage PA amp and make it out-Fortin a Fortin.



Right? Well they're slowing down that side of things for now because they're getting ready to launch their own lineup. Can't wait I'm already on their huge waiting list.


----------



## narad

I just spent 90 minutes back-and-forthing one guy, bidding this up way more than it should have been. Hope it's worth it:






Oh yea, and it's currently not working...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Right? Well they're slowing down that side of things for now because they're getting ready to launch their own lineup. Can't wait I'm already on their huge waiting list.



Still could be awesome if their amps are in the same vein as their mods. also imagining they aren't cheap. 

Also yeah, on topic; I got that Xaviere Jazzmaster in, and I'm fucking shocked at how good it is. Feels on par with MiM fenders I've tried. I must have gotten extremely lucky. So gonna be buying some parts for it. Mostly for aesthetics, but some utilitarian (new pickguard for a middle pickup). Wanna throw in a middle Jaguar pickup. 

Aaafter that, we're looking at that Kartakou Beastbox. But I've also been looking at getting a Peavey Supreme. Hmm.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> I just spent 90 minutes back-and-forthing one guy, bidding this up way more than it should have been. Hope it's worth it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, and it's currently not working...


 Did they say what's wrong with it?


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> Did they say what's wrong with it?



Nah, they don't have tape. Fingers crossed just new tape in it and it magically works, but I'm probably going to send it to a local guy in his 90s known as "analog wizard". Seller said the wheels and VU meters worked, and it's not in terrible condition for a 70s piece of kit, so I'm hopeful. 

I have other rare pieces from Hawk, vintage catalogs, original boxes, so I'm kind of a fanboy in that basically no one knows about them and they barely made it out of Japan. I'll do a post about them in the future after some deadlines. The stereo tape delay is the flagship though IMO. I also need to figure how to fix the wood veneers as well.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Nah, they don't have tape. Fingers crossed just new tape in it and it magically works, but I'm probably going to send it to a local guy in his 90s known as "analog wizard". Seller said the wheels and VU meters worked, and it's not in terrible condition for a 70s piece of kit, so I'm hopeful.
> 
> I have other rare pieces from Hawk, vintage catalogs, original boxes, so I'm kind of a fanboy in that basically no one knows about them and they barely made it out of Japan. I'll do a post about them in the future after some deadlines. The stereo tape delay is the flagship though IMO. I also need to figure how to fix the wood veneers as well.


 Nice, So you gotta wizard that can fix this stuff. That's half the battle is the maintenance and finding parts on these old units. I use to have a Dekorder, a Tascam, and a Fostex, but these Hawks look really cool. Never heard of that delay unit. Looks awesome. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Just saw a Vader 4x12 for sale that's screaming my name. Back in the day I had the 2x12 and it was a fucking beast of a cab but I sold it off for life purposes. Problem is I'm so happy with my cabless rig I feel like I'd be going backwards getting a 4x12 plus then I'd finally have to get that powerstage. I don't need it...


----------



## ATRguitar91

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Just saw a Vader 4x12 for sale that's screaming my name. Back in the day I had the 2x12 and it was a fucking beast of a cab but I sold it off for life purposes. Problem is I'm so happy with my cabless rig I feel like I'd be going backwards getting a 4x12 plus then I'd finally have to get that powerstage. I don't need it...


I think Vader is making special order cabs again, but I'm not sure the new ones have the custom Eminence speakers which is a big part of the Vader sound to me.

I have a 412 and 212 and I don't think I'll ever get rid of em. Huge sound and tons of bite on the top end. Makes my Mesa 412 sound like there's a blanket over the speakers, mixes really well with it though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> I think Vader is making special order cabs again, but I'm not sure the new ones have the custom Eminence speakers which is a big part of the Vader sound to me.
> 
> I have a 412 and 212 and I don't think I'll ever get rid of em. Huge sound and tons of bite on the top end. Makes my Mesa 412 sound like there's a blanket over the speakers, mixes really well with it though.



IIRC he switched to Celestion for the new round of builds I think.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaafter that, we're looking at that Kartakou Beastbox. But I've also been looking at getting a Peavey Supreme. Hmm.



Well, something else Peavey popped up.
Not a Supereme.
Nor is it solid state period. 
Gonna Rock though.


----------



## Metropolis

Managed to snag the very last one of these, July could not come quicker!


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, something else Peavey popped up.
> Not a Supereme.
> Nor is it solid state period.
> Gonna Rock though.



Obviously I approve of this message lol.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, something else Peavey popped up.
> Not a Supereme.
> Nor is it solid state period.
> Gonna Rock though.


 I'm gonna guess what you're gonna be rockin, master rocker!? Guess we'll find out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> I'm gonna guess what you're gonna be rockin, master rocker!? Guess we'll find out.



Yep. Well find out if it's a _*Master *_of all trades.


----------



## USMarine75

Geez where my GuitarCenter brothers at? Trying to buy a used amp in store but I'd like them to price match Reverb and Musicgoround. Last time I called they said call back after it's been there 90 days and we'll hook you up. I've emailed the store 10x with no reply. I called 3x and no answer. 

Finally got through tonight and the guy said they cant discount at all because they have low inventory? I asked if it was in good condition (can't tell from pics) and if it had the footswitch (not pictured) and he said he didn't know. I asked if it had been there 90 days and he said he didn't know but to call back tomorrow. It was 20 minutes before closing so I got the feeling he was more interested in going home than making a sale wtf.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Geez where my GuitarCenter brothers at? Trying to buy a used amp in store but I'd like them to price match Reverb and Musicgoround. Last time I called they said call back after it's been there 90 days and we'll hook you up. I've emailed the store 10x with no reply. I called 3x and no answer.
> 
> Finally got through tonight and the guy said they cant discount at all because they have low inventory? I asked if it was in good condition (can't tell from pics) and if it had the footswitch (not pictured) and he said he didn't know. I asked if it had been there 90 days and he said he didn't know but to call back tomorrow. It was 20 minutes before closing so I got the feeling he was more interested in going home than making a sale wtf.


guitarcenter gonna guitarcenter bro. Their ignorance is usually my gain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, something else Peavey popped up.
> Not a Supereme.
> Nor is it solid state period.
> Gonna Rock though.



...
I just noticed that maybe hours after I bought the Rockmaster. A 2nd hand Kartakou Beastbox came up on Reverb. 
in the US
With the external footswitch jack.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...
> I just noticed that maybe hours after I bought the Rockmaster. A 2nd hand Kartakou Beastbox came up on Reverb.
> in the US
> With the external footswitch jack.


So it is a Rockmaster then!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> So it is a Rockmaster then!


Oh whoops.  Well I hinted enough.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh whoops.  Well I hinted enough.


 I love Rockmasters. Had one a long time ago. 
- If you're familiar with all those old teal striped era combos and heads like the Supreme, Bandit, Express etc, it's like the ultimate version of those in a tube preamp. Very similar but better and more versatile in every way. It's the shining epitome example of those type of Peavey tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> I love Rockmasters. Had one a long time ago.
> - If you're familiar with all those old teal striped era combos and heads like the Supreme, Bandit, Express etc, it's like the ultimate version of those in a tube preamp. Very similar but better and more versatile in every way. It's the shining epitome example of those type of Peavey tones.



Sounds good to me, because I was originally looking into getting a Supreme or any variant.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds good to me, because I was originally looking into getting a Supreme or any variant.


 I've had a Supreme head, Express, Bandit and even the RAGE! back in the early 90's. The Rockmaster with a Classic series power amp is the epitome of that stuff. The 5150 and other heads are a different thing though. Different vibes, sound and feel for sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ooooops got a Boss DD5. For very, very cheap. 

I wasn't vibing with the Supa Puss like I thought I would. Miss having a Boss delay.


----------



## Vyn

New recording/media rig. Currently eyeing off a 27" iMac 5K Retina. Thought about building another PC rig however MacOS is just more stable than Win10 and Logic is awesome. Microsoft really need to sort their shit out.


----------



## USMarine75

I’m done with GC. I thought they work on commission? Dude could less care when I called even though I said I wanted to buy an $850 used amp. I asked for a discount and he said they can’t discount anything when they have low stock. Is that true? 

I said I was still interested in buying but wanted to know the condition and whether it had the foot switch and he said call back tomorrow when someone was there in the guitar dept. No one there at GUITARCENTER that works in the guitar dept?


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> I’m done with GC. I thought they work on commission? Dude could less care when I called even though I said I wanted to buy an $850 used amp. I asked for a discount and he said they can’t discount anything when they have low stock. Is that true?
> 
> I said I was still interested in buying but wanted to know the condition and whether it had the foot switch and he said call back tomorrow when someone was there in the guitar dept. No one there at GUITARCENTER that works in the guitar dept?


Usually Guitar Center never gives discounts on used gear. Only new stuff.

They might have low employees now because of the pandemic stuff. I know the places I have been in the last few weeks were running on a very skeleton crew....


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Usually Guitar Center never gives discounts on used gear. Only new stuff.
> 
> They might have low employees now because of the pandemic stuff. I know the places I have been in the last few weeks were running on a very skeleton crew....



All the more reason to take an easy sale when it happens tho.


----------



## Jake

USMarine75 said:


> All the more reason to take an easy sale when it happens tho.


They get like next to nothing commission wise when it comes to used gear FWIW. The way it was set up when I worked there the commission was based off of % of the profit that was above "cost" for the store and then calculated into each person's "GIP" which was essentially how they performed and determined commission. With the used gear they use a different method of accounting and they don't consider the price they pay as "cost" it's more of a flat rate type deal and from what I gathered they make next to nothing on used gear sales unless they're actually buying it in and getting commission off of that. It's a whole mess but I've repeatedly had salespeople try to talk me out of buying used.


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> They get like next to nothing commission wise when it comes to used gear FWIW. The way it was set up when I worked there the commission was based off of % of the profit that was above "cost" for the store and then calculated into each person's "GIP" which was essentially how they performed and determined commission. With the used gear they use a different method of accounting and they don't consider the price they pay as "cost" it's more of a flat rate type deal and from what I gathered they make next to nothing on used gear sales unless they're actually buying it in and getting commission off of that. It's a whole mess but I've repeatedly had salespeople try to talk me out of buying used.



Oh gross. Well I guess no loss then.


----------



## gunch

Anyone ever tried a Framus D series?


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> Anyone ever tried a Framus D series?



I'm not sure if it was a D series, but I spent about 4 hours at Axe Palace, especially playing every Framus guitar he had in stock and they were all amazing. I think all of the ones I played had Fluence pickups added so I can't comment on the stock pickups. But QC, finish, attention to detail were perfect. I believe they have several tiers (factory, team built, and one person master-built?). I think I tried all of the levels because I remember one being around $5k and another being around $1500? Anyways, great guitars very similar to PRS standard of quality IMO.


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> I'm not sure if it was a D series, but I spent about 4 hours at Axe Palace, especially playing every Framus guitar he had in stock and they were all amazing. I think all of the ones I played had Fluence pickups added so I can't comment on the stock pickups. But QC, finish, attention to detail were perfect. I believe they have several tiers (factory, team built, and one person master-built?). I think I tried all of the levels because I remember one being around $5k and another being around $1500? Anyways, great guitars very similar to PRS standard of quality IMO.


 
D series are MIC and allegedly QCd and setup in Germany kind of like Suhr Rasmus, I guess


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://reverb.com/item/33043484-simple-switch-effects-vertical-micro-tap-tempo-n-c-soft-touch

https://reverb.com/item/5245473-tight-squeeze-cables-teeny-tiny-tap-tempo-switch-guitar-pedal

Trying to decide on a tap for my incoming DD5.


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> D series are MIC and allegedly QCd and setup in Germany kind of like Suhr Rasmus, I guess



Hmm... well MIC sourced stuff is still pretty bad. Their metal-work is still subpar from what I've seen and heard. But when they're supplied with standardized parts (i.e. from Germany or US) their work seems to be really good lately. The 2020 Epiphones are probably the best bang for buck out there. I've heard the latest MIC Fenders and Wolfgang Standards (also FMIC) are also good.


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ooooops got a Boss DD5. For very, very cheap.
> 
> I wasn't vibing with the Supa Puss like I thought I would. Miss having a Boss delay.


I remember when I had one, loved it, then assumed stupidly that the Carbon Copy MXR would be better so sold the boss and picked one up as its replacement blind buying - and the BOSS SHITS on it

Was so disappointed. Took the Carbon Copy to a studio and couldnt get lead tones to sound right with it so ditched it for Plugins.

Wish I hadnt bothered and kept the Boss


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> I remember when I had one, loved it, then assumed stupidly that the Carbon Copy MXR would be better so sold the boss and picked one up as its replacement blind buying - and the BOSS SHITS on it
> 
> Was so disappointed. Took the Carbon Copy to a studio and couldnt get lead tones to sound right with it so ditched it for Plugins.
> 
> Wish I hadnt bothered and kept the Boss



The carbon copy and supa puss arent bad to be honest. If you want that dark, slightly distorted analog/tape sound, then they're perfect. If you want a bright delay for running in front of an amp or a clearer delay for the loop/behind pedals, then a Boss is perfect.


----------



## AxRookie

An air guitar because that's all I have money for... :^(


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a Mule round neck resonator. I've wanted a resonator for years and years but never found one that clicked with me except for a Mule that I tried. That guitar and a parker fly I missed out on in high school still haunt me.


----------



## Anquished

I'm torn.

I'm after a 7 string, 26.5" scale with a Floyd. I've got my fixed bridge 7 but now I'd like a Floyd to muck about with.

I've played the Schecter and it felt awesome, however I wasn't really impressed with the Fishmans (they weren't bad but, not mindblowingly brilliant). I haven't played the Solar so I have no idea what thats like, however I REALLY dig the aesthetic and the Duncan Solars are way easier for me to swap out if I end up not liking them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

....honestly I dig the Solar more for the aesthetics. Not a fan of the amberburst.


----------



## Anquished

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ....honestly I dig the Solar more for the aesthetics. Not a fan of the amberburst.



I think that's the direction I'm leaning toward too.


----------



## Bearitone

Anquished said:


> I'm torn.
> 
> I'm after a 7 string, 26.5" scale with a Floyd. I've got my fixed bridge 7 but now I'd like a Floyd to muck about with.
> 
> I've played the Schecter and it felt awesome, however I wasn't really impressed with the Fishmans (they weren't bad but, not mindblowingly brilliant). I haven't played the Solar so I have no idea what thats like, however I REALLY dig the aesthetic and the Duncan Solars are way easier for me to swap out if I end up not liking them.


Go with the Solar. After what a POS my KM7 MkI turned out to be , Schecter won’t get my money again unless I try the guitar in person.

Solar guitars seem to have solid a reputation and the Solar pickups are based on the SD Distortion (which is still a fucking excellent pickup for metal to this day imo)


----------



## Shask

lewis said:


> I remember when I had one, loved it, then assumed stupidly that the Carbon Copy MXR would be better so sold the boss and picked one up as its replacement blind buying - and the BOSS SHITS on it
> 
> Was so disappointed. Took the Carbon Copy to a studio and couldnt get lead tones to sound right with it so ditched it for Plugins.
> 
> Wish I hadnt bothered and kept the Boss


I have found that I dig the clean, studio effects instead of the analog pedal modeling type effects. I think the Boss units tend to be more on that cleaner side, and the CC tends to be on the analog side. I think this is why I didnt use effects for years, lol. I find I like effects way more when I am using old rack units in the loop, instead of most newer pedals. I tend to prefer something like TC Electronic over Line 6 for these reasons.


----------



## Shask

Bearitone said:


> Go with the Solar. After what a POS my KM7 MkI turned out to be , Schecter won’t get my money again unless I try the guitar in person.
> 
> Solar guitars seem to have solid a reputation and the Solar pickups are based on the SD Distortion (which is still a fucking excellent pickup for metal to this day imo)


I have always had pretty good luck with Schecter. One of my favorite brands since they are one of the few with narrow necks. The one thing I don't like is some of them are heavy as hell. Like 15 pound boat anchors. I am always nervous to buy online for that reason. I prefer the lighter ones.

That being said, Solar looks interesting also. They have some nice specs, and I like how the arm contour seems to go over the bridge. Most of them stop too soon to be useful.


----------



## Bearitone

Probably not the thread to put this but, Jesus H Christ will Ibanez please release a 6 string version of the M80M!? 

Same scale length. Same everything. Just only 6 strings.

I think we should draft a petition.


----------



## AltecGreen

Bearitone said:


> Probably not the thread to put this but, Jesus H Christ will Ibanez please release a 6 string version of the M80M!?
> 
> Same scale length. Same everything. Just only 6 strings.
> 
> I think we should draft a petition.



If you want a long length scale and a 6 string, consider a Seed Kotetsu. It has a 33" length scale.

I have one in white and it is quite a nice guitar.


----------



## Choop

Shask said:


> I have found that I dig the clean, studio effects instead of the analog pedal modeling type effects. I think the Boss units tend to be more on that cleaner side, and the CC tends to be on the analog side. I think this is why I didnt use effects for years, lol. I find I like effects way more when I am using old rack units in the loop, instead of most newer pedals. I tend to prefer something like TC Electronic over Line 6 for these reasons.



The Boss DD models are digital delay pedals, and the Carbon Copy is an analog delay pedal, so that's why haha. I think both delay types sound great in their own ways--personally I tend to use analog delay a bit more because I like the warmer and more random decay quality for lead stuff.


----------



## Shask

Choop said:


> The Boss DD models are digital delay pedals, and the Carbon Copy is an analog delay pedal, so that's why haha. I think both delay types sound great in their own ways--personally I tend to use analog delay a bit more because I like the warmer and more random decay quality for lead stuff.


Yeah, Boss is digital, but that isnt the only reason why. It is how they are voiced. For example, Line 6 delays are digital, but tend to model analog pedals, so they tend to fall in the same category. I don't use a ton of delay, but my favorite seems to be a digital ducking type. Something like a 2290 model. I like it to stay out of the way except for when I am not playing, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay well I got my MAC2 in. Works a charm.

Actually debating on keeping both the Z11 and MAC2. Keep the Z11 for latching and keep the MAC2 momentary.
That or have an ungodly-sized box that can switch 11 relays.


----------



## I play music

Bearitone said:


> Probably not the thread to put this but, Jesus H Christ will Ibanez please release a 6 string version of the M80M!?
> 
> Same scale length. Same everything. Just only 6 strings.
> 
> I think we should draft a petition.


Do it!


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

TC Mimiq, a 2nd mooer radar, and that Kartakou Beastbox(Thanks for the heads up JazzHands).

Beastbox/Ceres stereo rig incoming


----------



## I play music

AltecGreen said:


> If you want a long length scale and a 6 string, consider a Seed Kotetsu. It has a 33" length scale.
> 
> I have one in white and it is quite a nice guitar.


Wow how do I buy this in Europe?
And where do I get strings for this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> TC Mimiq, a 2nd mooer radar, and that Kartakou Beastbox(Thanks for the heads up JazzHands).
> 
> Beastbox/Ceres stereo rig incoming



I'm actually curious as to how that would sound. I would assume the Ceres and Beastbox sound very similar.


----------



## NickS

Bearitone said:


> Go with the Solar. After what a POS my KM7 MkI turned out to be , Schecter won’t get my money again unless I try the guitar in person.
> 
> Solar guitars seem to have solid a reputation and the Solar pickups are based on the SD Distortion (which is still a fucking excellent pickup for metal to this day imo)



I think they're based on the Custom, which make them a little better with clean sounds and _slightly_ lower output.




Anquished said:


> I'm torn.
> 
> I'm after a 7 string, 26.5" scale with a Floyd. I've got my fixed bridge 7 but now I'd like a Floyd to muck about with.
> 
> I've played the Schecter and it felt awesome, however I wasn't really impressed with the Fishmans (they weren't bad but, not mindblowingly brilliant). I haven't played the Solar so I have no idea what thats like, however I REALLY dig the aesthetic and the Duncan Solars are way easier for me to swap out if I end up not liking them.



Definitely go with Solar. The Schecter looks pretty nice, but the Solar looks like a perfect metal guitar, especially with the reverse stock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Solar Pickups are based on the Custom 5 I think? Just with more mids and a tighter low end. 

Ola did a comparison between the EMG 81, Fishman Merrow, and the Duncan Solars, and the EMG and Solars wiped the floor with the Merrows 

Also the DD5 shipped and I hope to god the tap tempo works.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually curious as to how that would sound. I would assume the Ceres and Beastbox sound very similar.



We shall see which does it better and I shouldn't have an issue eqing them to complement one another running a different ir for each. The stereo idea has been driving me gas wild so we'll see if this is any cooler. As is the Ceres is just so much fucking fun to play through but I'm starting to see the world of tonal possibilities blending two rigs. Too excited. How does everyone feel about the Mimiq?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay well I got my MAC2 in. Works a charm.
> 
> Actually debating on keeping both the Z11 and MAC2. Keep the Z11 for latching and keep the MAC2 momentary.
> That or have an ungodly-sized box that can switch 11 relays.



Speaking of this; anyone know someone who makes custom DIN-to-TRS/TS or send me to a guide on how to make them? Tempted to try and get/make custom foot switch connectors for DIN connected amps like Randalls or Peaveys that can be used with the MAC2 and Z11.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably a Mule round neck resonator. I've wanted a resonator for years and years but never found one that clicked with me except for a Mule that I tried. That guitar and a parker fly I missed out on in high school still haunt me.



I've been GAS'ing for one of their Strat or Tele Resonators ever since I saw/heard Ariel Posen. Open-C tuning with fuzz is monstrous.


@5:00+ for Mule
@22:00+ for Mule+fuzz


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I've been GAS'ing for one of their Strat or Tele Resonators ever since I saw/heard Ariel Posen. Open-C tuning with fuzz is monstrous.
> 
> 
> @5:00+ for Mule
> @22:00+ for Mule+fuzz



ariel is a monster player. I'm more aiming at using the resonator for dirty ass delta blues slide riffage though


----------



## USMarine75

This arrived. It's a really good pedal. Like all older AMT series pedals you need to put the High on 2/10 otherwise it's shrill. I used it on it's own and with distorted amp models on my KPA. It was okay with a clean amp, but it shined with an amp at breakup or already overdriven. It also worked really well as a mid-booster with high gain profiles like Friedman, EVH, and Diezel.

I Definitely recommend trying since they can be had for $50-75.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> ariel is a monster player. I'm more aiming at using the resonator for dirty ass delta blues slide riffage though



Say no more...



I just bought this for slide guitar and blues:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Say no more...
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this for slide guitar and blues:
> View attachment 81783



yeah justin johnson/howlin wolf and robert johnson type stuff is a good example of what i want to do with it


----------



## AltecGreen

I play music said:


> Wow how do I buy this in Europe?
> And where do I get strings for this?




They are only sold in Japan but you can buy from dealers that will ship overseas or use a proxy service. I used a proxy service. They come up used all the time in Japan. 

There is a used one in white at Ishibashi right now. Ishibashi will ship used guitars overseas. This one is the older version with a rosewood fretboard and is like the one I have.

https://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=05-315127114


They come with D'addario strings and they are just long enough.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Black Hipshot Bridge and Avedissian Night Prowler Bridge HB

They're in the mail and going on my silverburst PRS mushok sig


----------



## I play music

AltecGreen said:


> They are only sold in Japan but you can buy from dealers that will ship overseas or use a proxy service. I used a proxy service. They come up used all the time in Japan.
> 
> There is a used one in white at Ishibashi right now. Ishibashi will ship used guitars overseas. This one is the older version with a rosewood fretboard and is like the one I have.
> 
> https://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/e/select.php?cd=05-315127114
> 
> 
> They come with D'addario strings and they are just long enough.


Well yes I think up to a certain gauge it works but like an 80 string for example is tapered after some length, I have heard people having problems with the M80M already.


----------



## Bearitone

It’s a cool guitar but, jeez 33”?
I’m proficient with 28.625” and can work with 30” but, can no longer do certain riffs. 

I imagine 33” would be like a totally different instrument.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> It’s a cool guitar but, jeez 33”?
> I’m proficient with 28.625” and can work with 30” but, can no longer do certain riffs.
> 
> I imagine 33” would be like a totally different instrument.



I wiiiish more people made 28 - 29'' instruments. Shit, not even Rondo makes as many anymore.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of this; anyone know someone who makes custom DIN-to-TRS/TS or send me to a guide on how to make them? Tempted to try and get/make custom foot switch connectors for DIN connected amps like Randalls or Peaveys that can be used with the MAC2 and Z11.



There's lots of them around out there depending on what you want. Most are 5 pin din to ts or trs though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> There's lots of them around out there depending on what you want. Most are 5 pin din to ts or trs though.



I'll have to look into it. The Peaveys and Randalls I'm looking at all use relays via DIN and I'd love to grab them eventually while also making sure they work with my Z11/MAC2. What also makes it fun is I'm also sure these amps all use different pinouts which would make them incompatable, so new cable for each amp. 

I've had some experience making cables, so making custom cables like this is gonna be an... experience. Especially when I don't know how to read schematics. 

Also more fun times; decided to keep the Supa Puss. Was listening to some Skindred and uh... yeah I love that shitty Analog delay tone.  Pedal space is gonna be a huge bitch.


----------



## USMarine75

So I bought a 55-year-old amp lol... 1965 Gibson GA-5T Skylark.






HISTORY:
https://www.tropicalfishvintage.com...5-and-why-does-it-remind-me-of-a-fender-champ

DEMO:


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll have to look into it. The Peaveys and Randalls I'm looking at all use relays via DIN and I'd love to grab them eventually while also making sure they work with my Z11/MAC2. What also makes it fun is I'm also sure these amps all use different pinouts which would make them incompatable, so new cable for each amp.
> 
> I've had some experience making cables, so making custom cables like this is gonna be an... experience. Especially when I don't know how to read schematics.
> 
> Also more fun times; decided to keep the Supa Puss. Was listening to some Skindred and uh... yeah I love that shitty Analog delay tone.  Pedal space is gonna be a huge bitch.


 To bad RJM stopped making the MiniAmp Gizmo. That did it all. Same with the Axess Electronics too. I don't know if they do it buy you may want to hit up Ken at SoundSculpture to see if he can make these cables because he does offer other services than his products fro what I understand. Also his FootSim box is 4 relays, compact and handles both momentary and latching setups too. Mucht want to look into some stuff with him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> To bad RJM stopped making the MiniAmp Gizmo. That did it all. Same with the Axess Electronics too. I don't know if they do it buy you may want to hit up Ken at SoundSculpture to see if he can make these cables because he does offer other services than his products fro what I understand. Also his FootSim box is 4 relays, compact and handles both momentary and latching setups too. Mucht want to look into some stuff with him.



oh cool, the Footsim was one of the things I was looking at as well. I'll probably see what he says. 

And yeah, RJM would have been the ticket. The Amp Gizmo and Mini Switch were EXACTLY what I wanted.


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> So I bought a 55-year-old amp lol... 1965 Gibson GA-5T Skylark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HISTORY:
> https://www.tropicalfishvintage.com...5-and-why-does-it-remind-me-of-a-fender-champ
> 
> DEMO:




That's pretty cool. Sounds really dynamic. Tremolo too! Sounds great man. I hear some almost fuzz tone or octave thing's going on too it seems. Amazing what you can do with 3 knobs.


----------



## gunch

I just bought a black AXS32


----------



## AltecGreen

Bearitone said:


> It’s a cool guitar but, jeez 33”?
> I’m proficient with 28.625” and can work with 30” but, can no longer do certain riffs.
> 
> I imagine 33” would be like a totally different instrument.




It's basically a short scale bass length scale. The guitar also has 29 frets and is designed to be used with a capo.


----------



## gunch

Might fuk around and get a Ceres too

Does it have a cab sim out and I can just hook it straight to my monitors?

second thought should wait for the next NDSP flash sale


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Might fuk around and get a Ceres too
> 
> Does it have a cab sim out and I can just hook it straight to my monitors?
> 
> second thought should wait for the next NDSP flash sale


It does not.


----------



## USMarine75

Why was I not aware of this?!


----------



## USMarine75

I've been soooo excited... been watching tons of Kotzen videos. I can't wait for my Victory amp to arrive so I can sound just like him live.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Me and @Spaced Out Ace got to talking... It's been forever since I tried an EMG HZ. I want to give the H4 another shot since I have a better ear (kinda  ) and better guitars. Kinda curious if I hated the HZ back in the day because of my shitty amps and guitars. 

So, I bought an EMG H4. Probably gonna put it against the Lace Drop & Gain to see which one's the better "passive 81".


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Me and @Spaced Out Ace got to talking... It's been forever since I tried an EMG HZ. I want to give the H4 another shot since I have a better ear (kinda  ) and better guitars. Kinda curious if I hated the HZ back in the day because of my shitty amps and guitars.
> 
> So, I bought an EMG H4. Probably gonna put it against the Lace Drop & Gain to see which one's the better "passive 81".


I think a lot of the hate with HZs in general is that they were put in pretty much upper low tier guitars. A lot of people in demos put them in about the same level of gear as well. Then you listen to Prashant Aswani and he gets killer tones and could use anything he wanted, but chooses HZs. The Rev set, MF set, ALX, and DMF set also sound good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think a lot of the hate with HZs in general is that they were put in pretty much upper low tier guitars. A lot of people in demos put them in about the same level of gear as well. Then you listen to Prashant Aswani and he gets killer tones and could use anything he wanted, but chooses HZs. The Rev set, MF set, ALX, and DMF set also sound good.



By all accounts, I've heard the MF sets can sound great. The one negative review I heard was from the Agufish dude, but given the shit I heard about the pro-series Jacksons... Not sure if that was the pickup or the shitty guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> By all accounts, I've heard the MF sets can sound great. The one negative review I heard was from the Agufish dude, but given the shit I heard about the pro-series Jacksons... Not sure if that was the pickup or the shitty guitar.


I don't care for Agufish's demos. Everything sorta sounds samey, and anything that sounds outside of that is obviously shit. Rather listen to Akira Takasaki demo Friedman amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't care for Agufish's demos. Everything sorta sounds samey, and anything that sounds outside of that is obviously shit. Rather listen to Akira Takasaki demo Friedman amps.





Yeah but this sounds great. Really great. 

oh also, welp. Found a good deal on a 1x12 cabinet. I've been needing a cabinet to run my amps into, and this'll be perfect.
...If I ever get crazy, I might try to get a second 1x12 and a power amp and try to do a stereo rig.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That's what I meant. I would rather a great guitarist with decades of great tone sounding great than milktoast tones. Akira is the best kept secret of 80s metal.

I wonder what Akira's sig set of pickups are. JB/Jazz (or 59)? Distortions? Something else entirely.

Also, it usually goes unnoticed I think, but while Akira is the Japanese Eddie/Lynch, he also has some really interesting bits here and there that are very much Rush influenced, and perhaps even some May-ish bits on occasion as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's what I meant. I would rather a great guitarist with decades of great tone sounding great than milktoast tones. Akira is the best kept secret of 80s metal.



Yep. Dude's so underrated here in the states. 

He's also the reason I'm so into the Peavey Supreme heads. I actually really love his tone on Loudness' self title album.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. Dude's so underrated here in the states.
> 
> He's also the reason I'm so into the Peavey Supreme heads. I actually really love his tone on Loudness' self title album.



So many good MIJ guitarists and bands that are unknown here in the states. Always loved the B'z and Tak Matsumoto.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Kartakou came in, its lead channel is razor sharp and compressed( think old school death metal). The crunch is a good thrashy tone that sounds nice paired with the blue channel of the Ceres. They sound like cousins and panned left and right it sounds massive and textured in this way that I haven't heard anything close to before. And this is just running from line output to interface as the 2nd mooer radar hasn't come in yet. The differences immediately noticable between the Ceres And the Beastbox are the relative dryness of the ceres compared to the Beastbox. The ceres has a far more marshall esque tone than the beastbox. The BB's distinctly engl like character is apparent when playing it reminds me of the metalmaster I had but more satisfying. They sound fucking sick together, it kinda reminds me of that Demanufature era Cazares tone. I was kinda wondering if I had jumped the gun and should've bought a saggy monstrous sounding preamp to complement the Ceres but I'm plenty pleased with how they vary tonally.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. Dude's so underrated here in the states.
> 
> He's also the reason I'm so into the Peavey Supreme heads. I actually really love his tone on Loudness' self title album.


I don't think I've heard many Loudness albums with guitar tones I didn't love.


----------



## USMarine75

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> Kartakou came in, its lead channel is razor sharp and compressed( think old school death metal). The crunch is a good thrashy tone that sounds nice paired with the blue channel of the Ceres. They sound like cousins and panned left and right it sounds massive and textured in this way that I haven't heard anything close to before. And this is just running from line output to interface as the 2nd mooer radar hasn't come in yet. The differences immediately noticable between the Ceres And the Beastbox are the relative dryness of the ceres compared to the Beastbox. The ceres has a far more marshall esque tone than the beastbox. The BB's distinctly engl like character is apparent when playing it reminds me of the metalmaster I had but more satisfying. They sound fucking sick together, it kinda reminds me of that Demanufature era Cazares tone. I was kinda wondering if I had jumped the gun and should've bought a saggy monstrous sounding preamp to complement the Ceres but I'm plenty pleased with how they vary tonally.



You can always buy the Colossus next.


----------



## Samark

I think a small Mesa is on the cards. Finished like this






@narad


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I know this will seem random, but since the forum in question is about gear, I figured I'd put it here.

It's really fucking stupid to ban people, saying you got so many points for an infraction, but no other restrictions, getting banned for a week, and not listing why you got banned at all.

Morons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> You can always buy the Colossus next.



This is on the cards for me one day. Miss having a 5150(II) but don't want to pay the skyrocketing prices they're going nowadays.

Would pair well with a Rockmaster... hmm. 

Also I put all this work into having a direct-friendly rig that uses ONLY impulse responses... and now I REALLY want to make an '80s esque rack rig with an actual solid state stereo power amp and 2 cabs. 

Gas fucking sucks, y'all.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> I think a small Mesa is on the cards. Finished like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @narad



I'm a little partial to this one:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is on the cards for me one day. Miss having a 5150(II) but don't want to pay the skyrocketing prices they're going nowadays.
> 
> Would pair well with a Rockmaster... hmm.
> 
> Also I put all this work into having a direct-friendly rig that uses ONLY impulse responses... and now I REALLY want to make an '80s esque rack rig with an actual solid state stereo power amp and 2 cabs.
> 
> Gas fucking sucks, y'all.



Also this makes me realize how the perfect power amp doesn't exist. 

Trying to find a high-ish powered SS power amp that's not super expensive, has a depth/resonance and presence control. The only ones I can think of are the Rocktron Velocity and Duncan Powerstage. Although from what I can tell, the Rocktrons have some reliability issues and the Powerstage is meant to be super transparent? Has anyone ever used the Powerstage 700 with a preamp that needs the coloration?

But then again, I don't want something that colors the sound *too* much. My biggest issue with the Mosvalve I used to own was that it colored the sound a LOT. Kinda thin sounding, very honky midrange, and very smooth.

I wish I could get a rackmount version of something that sounds like the Peavey 5150/6505 power section.


----------



## User4497

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also this makes me realize how the perfect power amp doesn't exist.
> I wish I could get a rackmount version of something that sounds like the Peavey 5150/6505 power section.



Plug what you want in the return of your 5150 and you have done.
Use it like a poweramp only, without anything connected in the front input.

For what I know, it would not harm the head.
(however better if you check this thing before trying it)

Or you can ask to a custom shop/atelier amp builder to build a circuit similar to a 5150 poweramp section for you in a rack format, without the preamp section.
Or to mod a used one (stripping away the pre) to adapt to this new nature.

But as a first thing you should email peavey to ask if they have in their catalog a poweramp that is similar to the 5150. (also asking if it was possible in past discontinued rare models of 80s or 90s, in that case you buy second hand)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

User4497 said:


> Plug what you want in the return of your 5150 and you have done.
> Use it like a poweramp only, without anything connected in the front input.
> 
> For what I know, it would not harm the head.
> (however better if you check this thing before trying it)
> 
> Or you can ask to a custom shop/atelier amp builder to build a clone of a 5150 poweramp section for you in a rack format, without the preamp section.
> Or to mod a used one (stripping away the pre) to adapt to this new nature.
> 
> But as a first thing you should email peavey to ask if they have in their catalog a poweramp that is similar to the 5150. (also asking if it was possible in past discontinued rare models of 80s or 90s, in that case you buy second hand)



Forgot to mention it also has to be stereo. 

Also yeah a custom-made stereo power amp don't sound cheap at all.

Or lightweight, 

Peavey fucked up by not making a transtube power amp.


----------



## User4497

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Forgot to mention it also has to be stereo.



Maybe if you find something cheap that is good and that you can buy with a reasonable budget, you can maybe use 2x of these poweramps feeded by a splitted signal?
Each one then would handle a single cabinet, one for each side. One gives power too the Right channel, other manages the Left channel.
Just an idea...don't know if it has sense.


----------



## Metropolis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also this makes me realize how the perfect power amp doesn't exist.
> 
> Trying to find a high-ish powered SS power amp that's not super expensive, has a depth/resonance and presence control. The only ones I can think of are the Rocktron Velocity and Duncan Powerstage. Although from what I can tell, the Rocktrons have some reliability issues and the Powerstage is meant to be super transparent? Has anyone ever used the Powerstage 700 with a preamp that needs the coloration?
> 
> But then again, I don't want something that colors the sound *too* much. My biggest issue with the Mosvalve I used to own was that it colored the sound a LOT. Kinda thin sounding, very honky midrange, and very smooth.
> 
> I wish I could get a rackmount version of something that sounds like the Peavey 5150/6505 power section.



Try this one, I've had two of these, still have the other one. Super cheap but decent sounding unit.
https://www.thomannmusic.com/harley_benton_gpa_400.htm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

User4497 said:


> Maybe if you find something cheap that is good and that you can buy with a reasonable budget, you can maybe use 2x of these poweramps feeded by a splitted signal?
> Each one then would handle a single cabinet, one for each side. One gives power too the Right channel, other manages the Left channel.
> Just an idea...don't know if is has sense.


I honestly do have a couple of ideas in mind, and one of them does involve running 2 devices at once. But I wanna keep things more compact and less dumbass-friendly for my own sake. 

I have a power amp in mind, but given this is WAAAAAAY further down the line it'll wait.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metropolis said:


> Try this one, I've had two of these, still have the other one. Super cheap but decent sounding unit.
> https://www.thomannmusic.com/harley_benton_gpa_400.htm








Because Germany hates American-made freedom power. 
EDIT: I HAVE read that you can apparently make it work for 120v if you can open it up though... hmm...

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...0-power-amp-with-axe-fx-ii-120-volts.2075707/


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to find a high-ish powered SS power amp that's not super expensive, has a depth/resonance and presence control. The only ones I can think of are the Rocktron Velocity and Duncan Powerstage. Although from what I can tell, the Rocktrons have some reliability issues


I've never had any reliability issues with my Rocktron Velocity 120. It doesn't have a depth knob and I find the "presence" (definition) control doesn't really do it for me. 

The Orange Pedalbaby is nice, but it can't do 4 ohms so a deal breaker for me. 

Something I've been considering lately is getting a Mooer Radar or Two Notes CabM to use it for the power amp sims and warm up my Velocity. Maybe pairing the power amp sims with something like a Crown power amp would be what you're after.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also this makes me realize how the perfect power amp doesn't exist.
> 
> Trying to find a high-ish powered SS power amp that's not super expensive, has a depth/resonance and presence control. The only ones I can think of are the Rocktron Velocity and Duncan Powerstage. Although from what I can tell, the Rocktrons have some reliability issues and the Powerstage is meant to be super transparent? Has anyone ever used the Powerstage 700 with a preamp that needs the coloration?
> 
> But then again, I don't want something that colors the sound *too* much. My biggest issue with the Mosvalve I used to own was that it colored the sound a LOT. Kinda thin sounding, very honky midrange, and very smooth.
> 
> I wish I could get a rackmount version of something that sounds like the Peavey 5150/6505 power section.


Technically, the presence/resonance controls are a tube circuit, so you are not going to find that in a SS power amp. Technically, running an EQ in front of a SS poweramp would be the same thing.

Just playing around with pedals, I have used a preamp pedal into a TC Electronics Int. Preamp clone, into a poweramp, using the TC as Res/Pres controls instead of as a booster as many people use it. It works great for that use also.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Technically, the presence/resonance controls are a tube circuit, so you are not going to find that in a SS power amp. Technically, running an EQ in front of a SS poweramp would be the same thing.
> 
> Just playing around with pedals, I have used a preamp pedal into a TC Electronics Int. Preamp clone, into a poweramp, using the TC as Res/Pres controls instead of as a booster as many people use it. It works great for that use also.



I had assumptions the presence/depth would work the same on an SS power amp, but I wasn't fully sure. I don't know much about how power amps work, but I knew that presence and depth seemed to effect power amps differently compared to other EQ controls. I just don't want to have a bad time like I did with the Mosvalve. 

I mean I do have a Peavey rackmount EQ right now. But there's one power amp I wanna keep an eye on when the time comes


----------



## Metropolis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because Germany hates American-made freedom power.
> EDIT: I HAVE read that you can apparently make it work for 120v if you can open it up though... hmm...
> 
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...0-power-amp-with-axe-fx-ii-120-volts.2075707/



Oh snap, I forgot. But if it can be soldered like that safely and it doesn't blow up, why not try it. The chassis is assembled by regular phillips screws and jacks are also holding it together. Should be pretty easy to open.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metropolis said:


> Oh snap, I forgot. But if it can be soldered like that safely and it doesn't blow up, why not try it. The chassis is assembled by regular phillips screws and jacks are also holding it together. Should be pretty easy to open.



If I can confirm they're all still like this, then I'm most likely getting one for sure.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had assumptions the presence/depth would work the same on an SS power amp, but I wasn't fully sure. I don't know much about how power amps work, but I knew that presence and depth seemed to effect power amps differently compared to other EQ controls. I just don't want to have a bad time like I did with the Mosvalve.
> 
> I mean I do have a Peavey rackmount EQ right now. But there's one power amp I wanna keep an eye on when the time comes


No, they work differently. The depth/resonance/presence circuits are a feedback loop from the output transformer back to the phase inverter. They effect the overall EQ and feel of the poweramp.

SS Poweramps don't have a feedback circuit because they dont have output transformers. You cant do the same type of circuit. SS Poweramps with any EQ controls are basically just SS Poweramps with EQs built into the front of them.


----------



## lewis

cant decide between more pedals, or a 6 string Bass


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> I'm a little partial to this one:



A man of immaculate class and taste, I see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> No, they work differently. The depth/resonance/presence circuits are a feedback loop from the output transformer back to the phase inverter. They effect the overall EQ and feel of the poweramp.
> 
> SS Poweramps don't have a feedback circuit because they dont have output transformers. You cant do the same type of circuit. SS Poweramps with any EQ controls are basically just SS Poweramps with EQs built into the front of them.



Well I guess having the on board EQ means less shit I gottas get then?  But like I said if I gotta, I got a Peavey dual-channel EQ.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Marshall quandary currently. I’m so close to pulling the trigger on a 90’s JCM900 as a project/tone hunting amp, but I’m also very tempted to preorder one of those Stealth JCM800 SC20H heads. I played one and wasn’t over the moon with it, but after trying various ODs and distortion pedals I really started to gel with it and get some nice classic death metal tones. 

Has anyone messed around with the SC20H? It needs to be ran through a 2x12 or better, IMO, otherwise it just sounds tiny. The 900 is what it is, and besides the ability to nab one for $500-$800 no sweat, I actually do like the amp. I wouldn’t consider the SC20H if it didn’t take pedals so well and had the Stealth version that looks too cool for school.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

There was one version of the JCM900 (SL-X I think) that I particularly thought sounded good. I'd go for it.


----------



## protest

Been going back and forth on the idea of picking up a ESP USA M-II or a McNaught.

Any opinions?


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There was one version of the JCM900 (SL-X I think) that I particularly thought sounded good. I'd go for it.


Yeah, the SL-X was a pretty killer amp. One of my favorites until the DSL JCM2000s came around.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There was one version of the JCM900 (SL-X I think) that I particularly thought sounded good. I'd go for it.





Shask said:


> Yeah, the SL-X was a pretty killer amp. One of my favorites until the DSL JCM2000s came around.



The Mark III also gets a lot of love. It uses the same platform as the SLX but instead of an extra tube stage, it uses clipping diodes. You can phase them completely out the circuit by keeping the Sensitivity on 10.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

GC has a used Hype Gtr 7 that keeps haunting my dreams but getting a MIK guitar for 1k seems like a mistake after getting my RG550s. Aesthetically though it's the tits. Swamp ash standard scale rather than multi like they all seem to be now, natural finish. It's one from 2016 if that makes a difference. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Bentaycanada

Going to pick this up in an hour!


----------



## odibrom

Bentaycanada said:


> Going to pick this up in an hour!
> 
> View attachment 81959


you know that it is a mirrored image, right?


----------



## rexbinary

Metropolis said:


> Managed to snag the very last one of these, July could not come quicker!



I had to order one myself. It will be my first Solar guitar, and my first purple guitar. I found a pic that better shows off the true color of it.


----------



## Matt08642

Just pulled the trigger on a Boss DM-2W since my DD-7 (picked up used a few years back) is messed up and no longer reliably doing much of anything, and I really only used 500ms delay at most.

First Waza pedal, excited!


----------



## Bentaycanada

odibrom said:


> you know that it is a mirrored image, right?



Yeah, it was the only horizontal pic I could find of it. Picked it up earlier, it’s very nice.


----------



## odibrom

Bentaycanada said:


> Yeah, it was the only horizontal pic I could find of it. Picked it up earlier, it’s very nice.



Cool, nice it worked out ok.


----------



## sirbuh

Couldn't help it - Washburn Sonic 7. 
So many puzzles to solve with this model.


----------



## c7spheres

Interested in those new Mesa Boogie overdrives they just announced. The Cleo, DynaPlex and Goldmine. Probably get a fuzz instead though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Let's hope they sound better than those other pedals they put out.


----------



## USMarine75

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Marshall quandary currently. I’m so close to pulling the trigger on a 90’s JCM900 as a project/tone hunting amp, but I’m also very tempted to preorder one of those Stealth JCM800 SC20H heads. I played one and wasn’t over the moon with it, but after trying various ODs and distortion pedals I really started to gel with it and get some nice classic death metal tones.
> 
> Has anyone messed around with the SC20H? It needs to be ran through a 2x12 or better, IMO, otherwise it just sounds tiny. The 900 is what it is, and besides the ability to nab one for $500-$800 no sweat, I actually do like the amp. I wouldn’t consider the SC20H if it didn’t take pedals so well and had the Stealth version that looks too cool for school.



I wouldn’t buy something I’m not in love with hoping it gets better. Sounds like a future FS waiting to happen.... or a future dust collector at best.




sirbuh said:


> Couldn't help it - Washburn Sonic 7.
> So many puzzles to solve with this model.



I had a reverb email on Monday that someone bid on an item I was watching. Was it a blue Sonic 7 in mint condition?


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> I had a reverb email on Monday that someone bid on an item I was watching. Was it a blue Sonic 7 in mint condition?



That is the one. Looking forward to figuring out what makes it tick.


----------



## sirbuh

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Marshall quandary currently. I’m so close to pulling the trigger on a 90’s JCM900 as a project/tone hunting amp, but I’m also very tempted to preorder one of those Stealth JCM800 SC20H heads. I played one and wasn’t over the moon with it, but after trying various ODs and distortion pedals I really started to gel with it and get some nice classic death metal tones.



I prefer the JCM900 4500 Dual Reverb. It will get you those death metal tones (check out any MA album post Altars).


----------



## rexbinary

rexbinary said:


> I had to order one myself. It will be my first Solar guitar, and my first purple guitar. I found a pic that better shows off the true color of it.



Sorry to reply to my own post, but I couldn't edit my original one. I found out that this picture I posted from Solar's Facebook (and the guitar shown in Ola's videos) is not what the guitars really look like. The one on the web site is correct. (Inserted below) Apparently the ones they received were different then what was expected I was told by Solar support. I cancelled my order as I don't care for the more red/pink version.


----------



## Metropolis

rexbinary said:


> Sorry to reply to my own post, but I couldn't edit my original one. I found out that this picture I posted from Solar's Facebook (and the guitar shown in Ola's videos) is not what the guitars really look like. The one on the web site is correct. (Inserted below) Apparently the ones they received were different then what was expected I was told by Solar support. I cancelled my order as I don't care for the more red/pink version.



It was prototype version again being a bit misleading. Mine looks like this, slightly edited picture though. Personally I like this look too.


----------



## Vegetta

just ordered an HX Stomp. 

Otherwise future gear is kind of up in the air. After the covid stuff thought i better hang on to the cash until things stabilize at bit more.

I was planning on getting a new hardtail 6 (Duvel or Skervesen)  Going to wait out 2020 and maybe look into it again early 2021, that is if I still get a bonus from work.... I really want a 26.5" hardtail.


----------



## rexbinary

Metropolis said:


> It was prototype version again being a bit misleading. Mine looks like this, slightly edited picture though. Personally I like this look too.



Oh, it's killer man! I only cancelled mine as it just wasn't what I expecting and really wanting for myself.


----------



## Thaeon

212 cab. To Omega or to Diezel FL. That is the question.


----------



## StevenC

Thaeon said:


> 212 cab. To Omega or to Diezel FL. That is the question.


If it helps my K100 FL Diezel 412 is probably the second best piece of gear I've ever bought


----------



## Thaeon

StevenC said:


> If it helps my K100 FL Diezel 412 is probably the second best piece of gear I've ever bought



Yeah, I wouldn't mind having a cab that matched my head. Next amp will be a VH4 as well. So probably a VH4 into the 212, and the Herbert into the ported 112. Not trying to level clubs. I like having headroom for the low end.


----------



## StevenC

Thaeon said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mind having a cab that matched my head. Next amp will be a VH4 as well. So probably a VH4 into the 212, and the Herbert into the ported 112. Not trying to level clubs. I like having headroom for the low end.


My friend uses a K100 FL 212 for his VH4S and loves it, unsurprisingly, and it'll be used for his VHX too when that arrives. I actually haven't tried mine with a Diezel yet because my Herbert got a bit (a lot) delayed in covid shipping and all the other ones had tube issues all at once when I just spent all my money on a Herbert and money became tighter with lockdown.

I have tried Herberts with ported 412s which was great.


----------



## Bearitone

I want my next gear purchase to be a CNC mill. I want make aluminum guitars god damnit!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish I could love the sound of a K100 solo. I like them blended with a V30, but never liked them by themselves.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish I could love the sound of a K100 solo. I like them blended with a V30, but never liked them by themselves.


Lately I've been playing a V30 cab and a K100 cab together and it's worse than either on their own to my ears.


----------



## Thaeon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish I could love the sound of a K100 solo. I like them blended with a V30, but never liked them by themselves.





StevenC said:


> Lately I've been playing a V30 cab and a K100 cab together and it's worse than either on their own to my ears.



I literally HATE V30s. Despise them. They sound like breaking glass to me.


----------



## Bearitone

Thaeon said:


> I literally HATE V30s. Despise them. They sound like breaking glass to me.


Try an Eminence Governor


----------



## StevenC

Thaeon said:


> I literally HATE V30s. Despise them. They sound like breaking glass to me.


I have a Matamp compact 412 with them that sounds great on its own, but then I've also got a V30 in a 112 that sucks so bad and an identical 112 with a Hot 100 that sounds maybe the best.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Lately I've been playing a V30 cab and a K100 cab together and it's worse than either on their own to my ears.





Thaeon said:


> I literally HATE V30s. Despise them. They sound like breaking glass to me.


Blended with a V30 it's the only way I can work with a K100. By itself I can't stand it. I actually like the "annoying" grind the V30 has. K100s just seemed too smooth.



StevenC said:


> I have a Matamp compact 412 with them that sounds great on its own, but then I've also got a V30 in a 112 that sucks so bad and an identical 112 with a Hot 100 that sounds maybe the best.



What's the 112? If it's an Orange variant those cabs already seem boxy sounding as is. Using a midrangey speaker like a V30 is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Mprinsje

Maybe a new guitar if I can get rid of my Kramer 450g (Dutch/Belgian/German ppl who want one, or anyone willing to drive to the Netherlands for that matter, hit me up). An Esp or something, depending on what pops up 2nd hand.

Or a Mesa 412. Getting tired of my orange 412. Sounds a bit scratchy, although it does go pretty well with my newly acquired 6505+. Still think a Mesa 412 would sound better.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Blended with a V30 it's the only way I can work with a K100. By itself I can't stand it. I actually like the "annoying" grind the V30 has. K100s just seemed too smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the 112? If it's an Orange variant those cabs already seem boxy sounding as is. Using a midrangey speaker like a V30 is just asking for trouble.


Yeah, they're Matamp 112s


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Yeah, they're Matamp 112s


Yeeeah i don't know if Matamp cabs suffer from the same issue as Orange cabs, but they're soooo fizzy and midrange heavy. I never got the love for them


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

USMarine75 said:


> I wouldn’t buy something I’m not in love with hoping it gets better. Sounds like a future FS waiting to happen.... or a future dust collector at best.



Wise words and Well taken. I actually got to try one again at a local shop, and run MY pedals and one of my guitars through it. And damnit if I wasn’t really pleased. Using a Rat clone with multi-diodes I got some seriously gnarly tones; it even oscillates in certain settings. Using an 808 style boost and a Caveman pedal and it absolutely CRUSHED. I freaking loved it. So I got ahold of a dealer who gave me a steal price so it’s preordered. It will certainly not be a dust collector. But probably get retolexed in slime green. 



sirbuh said:


> I prefer the JCM900 4500 Dual Reverb. It will get you those death metal tones (check out any MA album post Altars).



Thanks for the input. I’ve been talking to some dudes that suggest the same thing. I’ve recently jammed on one of the reissues using my gear again, and I can see it’s definitely where I want to go. There’s a lot of 90’s heads popping up on various sites so I’ve got options in a cheap price range. 

So I guess my gear solution is “why not both?” I’m grabbing two amps filling a requirement and then some,
for less than the cost of some of the modern amps I’ve GASed over on and off. I do have that territory covered anyways. Done! For now...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Them LTD 87 series M1 is calling me late at night before bed 







.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Them LTD 87 series M1 is calling me late at night before bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I've been on a Hagstrom kick and whatnot but fuck me if I don't want one of those '87 series guitars. 

Honestly those are cooler to me than the Ibanez Genesis series.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been on a Hagstrom kick and whatnot but fuck me if I don't want one of those '87 series guitars.
> 
> Honestly those are cooler to me than the Ibanez Genesis series.


The genesis series is tempting, but I just need a thicker more substantial neck anymore. Plus the fret access is miles better on these. Really takes me back to being a kid in the 80’s and drooling over all the players who had ESP’s identical to these. That lower horn cutout is iconic to me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The genesis series is tempting, but I just need a thicker more substantial neck anymore. Plus the fret access is miles better on these. Really takes me back to being a kid in the 80’s and drooling over all the players who had ESP’s identical to these. That lower horn cutout is iconic to me.


Such as Bruce Kulick. His ESPs were great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The genesis series is tempting, but I just need a thicker more substantial neck anymore. Plus the fret access is miles better on these. Really takes me back to being a kid in the 80’s and drooling over all the players who had ESP’s identical to these. That lower horn cutout is iconic to me.


Oh yeah the fret access looks fucking stellar on those.

Honestyl I hope the '87 series is a success. There's some key models I hope they introduce if this series is here to stay.






Obviously with this, they need to use the new Phoenix shape + standard pointy













Spaced Out Ace said:


> Such as Bruce Kulick. His ESPs were great.



https://www.brucekulick.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/bruce-esp-blue.mp4?_=1


----------



## gunch

Might get nameless tonight if I can get iLok to work


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh yeah the fret access looks fucking stellar on those.
> 
> Honestyl I hope the '87 series is a success. There's some key models I hope they introduce if this series is here to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously with this, they need to use the new Phoenix shape + standard pointy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.brucekulick.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/bruce-esp-blue.mp4?_=1


There's a favorite "not popular" guitarist for sure.


----------



## Bentaycanada

The new SG is sweet. I added the chrome pickup covers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A smol analog delay. Thinking about getting a Valeton AD10.

I just wanna do alien spaceship sounds.


----------



## gunch

I have conquered iLok


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A smol analog delay. Thinking about getting a Valeton AD10.
> 
> I just wanna do alien spaceship sounds.



Fuck it i got some off brand delay on Amazon. Saw a YouTube video and it did exactly what i needed it to do


----------



## sirbuh

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Them LTD 87 series M1 is calling me late at night before bed



The '87 eclipse looks sharp, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda still unsure if I wanna get the bigboy delay (DD7. DD8, Carbon Copy Deluxe) or upgrade the speaker in my Peavey 1x12. It has the stock Sheffield and history has shown I hate that speaker.  I was considering a V30. It MIGHT sound good since it's a kinda-oversized 1x12 cabinet and closed back, but I'm still not sure how good a V30 would sound in a 1x12. At the moment considering the M65 Creamback. I eventually DO wanna get the V30 down the road since I'm considering a 2nd matching 1x12 as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda still unsure if I wanna get the bigboy delay (DD7. DD8, Carbon Copy Deluxe) or upgrade the speaker in my Peavey 1x12. It has the stock Sheffield and history has shown I hate that speaker.  I was considering a V30. It MIGHT sound good since it's a kinda-oversized 1x12 cabinet and closed back, but I'm still not sure how good a V30 would sound in a 1x12. At the moment considering the M65 Creamback. I eventually DO wanna get the V30 down the road since I'm considering a 2nd matching 1x12 as well.


One of the 65 watters they used in Marshall cabs in the 80s might sound good on its own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> One of the 65 watters they used in Marshall cabs in the 80s might sound good on its own.



I was honestly never a fan of those solo'd. The mids were always too scooped. I do prefer them over the T75s though.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> One of the 65 watters they used in Marshall cabs in the 80s might sound good on its own.



G12-65's or whatever they are. Had 'em in my JCM800 cab, loved them to bits. Didn't notice a huge change when I switched over to my PPC412, which surprised me a lot. That said, it was a band practice change-over not a studio a/b situation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> G12-65's or whatever they are. Had 'em in my JCM800 cab, loved them to bits. Didn't notice a huge change when I switched over to my PPC412, which surprised me a lot. That said, it was a band practice change-over not a studio a/b situation.



From what I can tell, those 65's sound fucking ace with Marshalls. But I'm currently running everything that sounds nothing like a Marshall.  Just from the clips I've seen, V30s and Creamback M65s seem up my alley soundwise.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I can tell, those 65's sound fucking ace with Marshalls. But I'm currently running everything that sounds nothing like a Marshall.  Just from the clips I've seen, V30s and Creamback M65s seem up my alley soundwise.



Im gonna vote creambacks because we all know v30s.


----------



## Boofchuck

budda said:


> Im gonna vote creambacks because we all know v30s.


Agreed. I was going to suggest a G12h-75. I have one in my EVH 1X12 and I really like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boofchuck said:


> Agreed. I was going to suggest a G12h-75. I have one in my EVH 1X12 and I really like it.



I dig the G12M in videos more due to the mids sounding more aggressive and the fizzier high end being rolled off


----------



## Bentaycanada

I picked up two Squier Strats for under $149 each and thought they would be good for some spare parts I had laying around.

#1 was updated with Dragonfire Crusader S bridge pickup in white, with black pickguard and pickups covers. Apart from that it’s stock. It’s the most metal Strat I’ve ever played. The output from this pickup is insane, perfect for low tuned extreme metal. 




#2 was updated with Duncan JB Jr in black bridge pickup and left the rest stock for that 80’s Strat look. This one sounds amazing, and has a better Thrash / Hard Rock tone.


----------



## odibrom

I'd like to buy a new guitar just because... you know... there's no such thing as enough guitars. However, I received back recently a guitar that had a professional refret to stainless steel frets and the result is almost the same as buying a new guitar. I'll do the same to my others within a few months, but for now I'm digging it. Way cheaper than a new guitar but with the same kind of feel. I dig the upgrade... bending and fretting hand vibratos are delicious...


----------



## NickS

Bentaycanada said:


> I picked up two Squier Strats for under $149 each and thought they would be good for some spare parts I had laying around.
> 
> #1 was updated with Dragonfire Crusader S bridge pickup in white, with black pickguard and pickups covers. Apart from that it’s stock. It’s the most metal Strat I’ve ever played. The output from this pickup is insane, perfect for low tuned extreme metal.
> 
> View attachment 82148
> 
> 
> #2 was updated with Duncan JB Jr in black bridge pickup and left the rest stock for that 80’s Strat look. This one sounds amazing, and has a better Thrash / Hard Rock tone.
> 
> View attachment 82149



I, too, have a problem. I just bought another Squier Strat as well. I think I have 6 now. And that's just in the last year plus......


----------



## Bearitone

Yeah, for the price the Squier Affinity series guitars are pretty solid. I really want the HH Tele.


----------



## rokket2005

My little sister just started playing guitar, so I got her an SE Mira. Super excited to give it to her.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Balaguer WS Custom 7 Telecaster deal fell thru 

Maybe there's a Squier out there with my name on it. Would prob already have an Affinity if it weren't for 21 frets. Wrong thread but really been gassing for the Paranormal Offset Tele in surf-green.


----------



## r33per

rokket2005 said:


> My little sister just started playing guitar, so I got her an SE Mira. Super excited to give it to her.


That's well nice! Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a G12M Creamback. Hoping to eventually pair it with a V30 loaded 1x12


----------



## USMarine75

rokket2005 said:


> My little sister just started playing guitar, so I got her an SE Mira. Super excited to give it to her.



Excellent first guitar. I wish my son was this nice to his little sister....


----------



## ATRguitar91

Found a Ernie Ball JPX-7 locally and will be picking it up this weekend. I've had my eye one of these for years so I'm stoked to have found one nearby for a reasonable price. 

This will be my first trem guitar and my first truly high end one. I've got a Carvin DC800, but I feel like the JPX is on another level.

Anyone have any tips for getting the trem setup? I'm planning on running 11-49 + 70 in Drop A so I feel like I'll need to add some springs and what not. May end up just blocking it off.


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> Couldn't help it - Washburn Sonic 7.
> So many puzzles to solve with this model.



Thus far seems this is really playable guitar. Super fun take on the 7s design, too.


----------



## sirbuh

ATRguitar91 said:


> Found a Ernie Ball JPX-7 locally and will be picking it up this weekend. I've had my eye one of these for years so I'm stoked to have found one nearby for a reasonable price.



Dig the aesthetic and design on these; killer deal went on reverb 2 weeks ago. Missed out by about an hour still kicking myself on that one.


----------



## r33per

Ehx Octavix and Keeley Eccos both on the way


----------



## Bentaycanada

The POD Go has landed!


----------



## Vyn

So this happened, due to arrive next week!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Managed to score this RG680CM for a good deal. Now ordered a Dimarzio UtoPia set and a Mad Hatter Terminator Evo. Will probably bling the rest of the hardware with gold somewhere down the line.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> Found a Ernie Ball JPX-7 locally and will be picking it up this weekend. I've had my eye one of these for years so I'm stoked to have found one nearby for a reasonable price.
> 
> This will be my first trem guitar and my first truly high end one. I've got a Carvin DC800, but I feel like the JPX is on another level.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for getting the trem setup? I'm planning on running 11-49 + 70 in Drop A so I feel like I'll need to add some springs and what not. May end up just blocking it off.


Got the JPX yesterday and I'm in love. It's in flawless condition and it plays as good as it looks. Neck is thin and lightning fast, it feels like a 6 string neck to me. The bridge is blocked off at the moment, but the bridge itself is so comfy to play on. Tuning stability, fretwork, everything about the setup is spot on. I'm pretty blown away by the feel of the instrument.

The sound is good, but I'm still working that part out. The Crunchlab is definitely high output and it's a surprisingly warm pickup. Comparing it to the DActivator 8 in my Carvin it is much bassier and warmer. The DActivator has a tightness to the lows and a bite on the top end I really like. With the Crunchlab I find I need to adjust my overdrive some to tame the low end, but even then the sound is a bit fuller than I'd like. I'm fine tuning the height adjustment on the bridge pickup and that has seemed to help. It seemed a bit high to me when I got it. The mid range it produces is very satisfying To my ear it has more of an emphasis in the low mids which gives it a lot of chunk to the sound, not as clanky as some high output passives I've used. 

Overall I'm super happy with it especially for the price I got it. At this point I don't plan on swapping the pickups because it's nice to have a little variety, but I'm going to need to figure out the best way to dial this guitar in. It has given me a new appreciation for my Carvin 8 and the DActivator. That thing just sounds amazing, even up against something as quality as the JPX-7.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Waffling back and forth between a Cap Metal Machine and an ESP EII M-1. 

Both black guitars, one pup, one knob, 25.5” scale, ebony boards. 

Cap has SS frets and an unknown neck to me. ESP has nickel frets but I’m completely familiar with the necks and love em a lot. 

ESP is $2k cheaper new and quite a bit cheaper of the two used. 

What to do...


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Waffling back and forth between a Cap Metal Machine and an ESP EII M-1.
> 
> Both black guitars, one pup, one knob, 25.5” scale, ebony boards.
> 
> Cap has SS frets and an unknown neck to me. ESP has nickel frets but I’m completely familiar with the necks and love em a lot.
> 
> ESP is $2k cheaper new and quite a bit cheaper of the two used.
> 
> What to do...


I have only ever held 1 Caparison in person, but the neck reminded me of a Jackson neck, but maybe slightly less wide. It definitely had the wide/flat D shape thing going on like a Jackson, or Ibanez Wizard II neck. Usually ESP/LTD tend to be a little rounder. However, usually the M series tends to be a little flatter/wider/thinner than the H series. That is one reason I don't own one.


----------



## Spicypickles

I would go ESP. They’re attention to detail etc is usually a bit better than caps. Cap necks are pretty similar to Jackson’s.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

steinmetzify said:


> Waffling back and forth between a Cap Metal Machine and an ESP EII M-1.
> 
> Both black guitars, one pup, one knob, 25.5” scale, ebony boards.
> 
> Cap has SS frets and an unknown neck to me. ESP has nickel frets but I’m completely familiar with the necks and love em a lot.
> 
> ESP is $2k cheaper new and quite a bit cheaper of the two used.
> 
> What to do...



I can't speak for the Caparison, but I have an E-Ii M-1. My only two "issues" with it are that the volume knob is really close to the bridge and I prefer stainless frets, though the nickel frets are definitely still high quality. Everything else about the guitar is great as far as fretwork, finish details, neck shape, nut, tone, etc.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Waffling back and forth between a Cap Metal Machine and an ESP EII M-1.
> 
> Both black guitars, one pup, one knob, 25.5” scale, ebony boards.
> 
> Cap has SS frets and an unknown neck to me. ESP has nickel frets but I’m completely familiar with the necks and love em a lot.
> 
> ESP is $2k cheaper new and quite a bit cheaper of the two used.
> 
> What to do...



The Caparisons I've played basically felt like Japenese Jacksons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> The Caparisons I've played basically felt like Japenese Jacksons.



Isn't that basically what they are? Pretty much the old Pro-series Jacksons but with a boutique spin.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't that basically what they are? Pretty much the old Pro-series Jacksons but with a boutique spin.



The spin being a few features and a lot more money


----------



## Steinmetzify

Sweetwater rep quoted me just under $3k for the Cap and $1400 for the EII....still thinking but it's sounding more and more like fuck that Cap unless I score some ‘fuck you’ money somewhere...


----------



## lewis

technomancer said:


> The spin being a few features and a lot more money









"no, noooo, this isnt a Jackson - honest.
so now, give us thousands"

- Caparison Guitars


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Sweetwater rep quoted me just under $3k for the Cap and $1400 for the EII....still thinking but it's sounding more and more like fuck that Cap unless I score some ‘fuck you’ money somewhere...



Seriously unless you REALLY need the 27 fret model or something they are way over priced for what they are.


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Seriously unless you REALLY need the 27 fret model or something they are way over priced for what they are.



That sucks. Never played one, it’s a super cool axe and the people that I’ve talked to that have played them say they’re solid. 

Too much $ for an unknown neck; not that a return to SW is impossible but I really don’t like doing that to my rep, he’s a solid guy and always helps me out.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> That sucks. Never played one, it’s a super cool axe and the people that I’ve talked to that have played them say they’re solid.
> 
> Too much $ for an unknown neck; not that a return to SW is impossible but I really don’t like doing that to my rep, he’s a solid guy and always helps me out.



Yeah they're solid guitars, but I tend to expect a bit more than solid for $3k. It's sort of like when guys buy Ibanez Prestiges for that much and I just scratch my head.


----------



## USMarine75

Sweetwater has some great deals right now... looking at a Magnatone Amp ("Who?" says everyone on SSO ) for $700 off.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Saw that. For $50 more you can go one up and get another 75w and another whole speaker!

Also even tho you’re talking about amps since this is SSO for fuck’s sake just buy a used Prestige


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> The spin being a few features and a lot more money



Exactly what I mean. I didn't mean boutique in a good way. 

I just remember reading they were basically the same factory that built the OG Professional series. But at 3 - 5x the cost.

But yeah, currently debating on getting a cheap 1x12 speaker and loading it with a V30. Or seeing if I can get a cheap speaker pre-loaded with oen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Exactly what I mean. I didn't mean boutique in a good way.
> 
> I just remember reading they were basically the same factory that built the OG Professional series. But at 3 - 5x the cost.
> 
> But yeah, currently debating on getting a cheap 1x12 speaker and loading it with a V30. Or seeing if I can get a cheap speaker pre-loaded with oen



Whoops, nevermind.
Forgot about this.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, nevermind.
> Forgot about this.


Looks like those shoes. They had a minute of popularity in the 90s for some reason. Lol

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075H3MFJ7/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Looks like those shoes. They had a minute of popularity in the 90s for some reason. Lol
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075H3MFJ7/?tag=sevenstringorg-20



...
Nah. 

Planned on for sure installing a proper pickguard. Maybe even go the Esquire route.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...
> Nah.
> 
> Planned on for sure installing a proper pickguard. Maybe even go the Esquire route.


Just go au naturale. No pickguard.


----------



## Metropolis

Got pretty good deal on Mooer GE300 as used. Should be here in couple of days. I just felt naked without a physical modeling unit


----------



## Mathemagician

Probably some sort of nylon string acoustic. Would like something with a cutaway but no idea where to start. I’d like something in the “quality” realm of a $500-600 Schecter. But there’s so many brands, and models, and they all look the same. Anyone got ideas?


----------



## rokket2005

Mathemagician said:


> Probably some sort of nylon string acoustic. Would like something with a cutaway but no idea where to start. I’d like something in the “quality” realm of a $500-600 Schecter. But there’s so many brands, and models, and they all look the same. Anyone got ideas?


I've had a Takamine classical for almost fifteen years that's been really nice with a pickup and cutaway. I think it was ~$300 or so at the time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> Probably some sort of nylon string acoustic. Would like something with a cutaway but no idea where to start. I’d like something in the “quality” realm of a $500-600 Schecter. But there’s so many brands, and models, and they all look the same. Anyone got ideas?


cordobas are pretty good ime. I have a gk studio that's around that price range and it's great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, nevermind.
> Forgot about this.



This'll have to wait because I just picked up another silver stripe Peavey 112SX for another stupid price. 

I still want it, though. Cuz I got some fuckin' plaaaans.


----------



## Guamskyy

Picked up a used schecter c7 sls elite and a set of tosin abasi fishmans to go along with it for a hell of a deal, I'm stoked af


----------



## akinari

USMarine75 said:


> Sweetwater has some great deals right now... looking at a Magnatone Amp ("Who?" says everyone on SSO ) for $700 off.



I've been toying around with getting a 213 preamp pedal built for a long time. Those things can sound absolutely _scorching_ with a boost.


----------



## USMarine75

Another old amp... even older this time. Came as a recommendation from a fellow vintage tone snob lol.

But it was cheaper than old Fenders so I don't feel particularly snobby? 

Unfortunately, when you try to google information about it this is what you get:




Any guesses?


----------



## prlgmnr

Is it a WEM?


----------



## USMarine75

prlgmnr said:


> Is it a WEM?



Dude... seriously... 1 minute? Dafuq I gotta make these more difficult.


----------



## USMarine75

prlgmnr said:


> Is it a WEM?



1963 Watkins Scout


----------



## prlgmnr

What's it sound like?


----------



## USMarine75

prlgmnr said:


> What's it sound like?


----------



## Mike_R

I finally bought a Strat (after a false start a few weeks back, bought one and canceled before it shipped) to do Yngwie things, so I guess I need a DOD 250 next.


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


>




That sounds great! Very smooth and articulate without any over harshness or anything.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uh, I wanna go a different route for a baritone.

Probably even some old familiar territory if I can get one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uh, I wanna go a different route for a baritone.
> 
> Probably even some old familiar territory if I can get one.


Your bank needs to put a limit on your spending.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Your bank needs to put a limit on your spending.



Pretty much. 

Gonna be unloading some gear I don't need anymore though. I'm trying to make right something I sold like 3 years ago. Was the biggest fucking regret I made.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uh, I wanna go a different route for a baritone.
> 
> Probably even some old familiar territory if I can get one.



https://shop.fender.com/en-US/squie...baritone-cabronita-telecaster/0377030506.html


----------



## USMarine75

Couldn't resist... these are getting great reviews.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> https://shop.fender.com/en-US/squie...baritone-cabronita-telecaster/0377030506.html



That's what i was originally going for but changed my mind.  I'm getting something else


----------



## lewis

6 string Fan Fret Bass


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Jackson usa juggernaut ht7 but got to sell some stuff first


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

After a decade since owning my last 7 string I'm giving it another go. Ordered a Rg7620 off of GC Ultimately I plan to mod the fuck out of it if I mesh with it. My last 7 was an agile and that neck was just a little thicker than I liked. I just wanted a mij 7 because my mij sixes have ruined me for other guitars. I like my dean rc8 but I don't want or need 8 strings. This will round out the collection nicely. I. want to get a perle xiphos body for it but we'll see how much I like it first.


----------



## protest

I've stepped way outside my comfort zone


----------



## USMarine75

protest said:


> I've stepped way outside my comfort zone




Shell pink is a proper Tele color. Congrats!


----------



## sirbuh

Well it was one of those days:

1. good deal on a modified wrxt warrior 
2. h/s/s/ american performer strat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gain_Junkie93 said:


> After a decade since owning my last 7 string I'm giving it another go. Ordered a Rg7620 off of GC Ultimately I plan to mod the fuck out of it if I mesh with it. My last 7 was an agile and that neck was just a little thicker than I liked. I just wanted a mij 7 because my mij sixes have ruined me for other guitars. I like my dean rc8 but I don't want or need 8 strings. This will round out the collection nicely. I. want to get a perle xiphos body for it but we'll see how much I like it first.



I had 2 Agile 7-string (Plus an 8 string) and a FrankenRG with an RG762X neck. Can confirm the RG7620 neck will be thinner. 

Kinda one of the reasons I didn't like it, because I love thicc necks.


----------



## prlgmnr

USMarine75 said:


>



Good old Johan


----------



## Seabeast2000

lost my digital calipers, so ordered another set. Part of my master plan to blow $300 on EMG single 7s.


----------



## Bentaycanada

After not ordering the PRS SE Custom 24 2018 in Fire Red Burst. I had decided that I wanted one of the new models, and I put in an order for this one today.


----------



## Matt08642

I need an RG550DY in my life...


----------



## Meldville

Been after an LTD M7HT for months and finally seem to have one lined up. Now to wait for the next shipment of them to arrive stateside...


----------



## Bentaycanada

Going to order one of these tomorrow!


----------



## deigo

Ordered St.Rock React:IR loadbox, will be intersting to comapre with my Suhr RL


----------



## Choop

Toiling away with the thought of changing up my rig again, and potentially moving to a modeler setup. I've already invested so much into my current rig that it probably makes more sense to just get something like the HX Effects, so that I can use it to change the channels on my amp and eliminate my pedal board. It's hard to not just want to go full Helix modeler with amp sims though, especially since the Helix models for the Mesa Mark and Recto are actually pretty darn good.


----------



## manu80

i was thinking about the Soldano 30 head but when I saw the price, I couldn't believe it. F+/§ that !
I may tackle a Kraken Victory preamp also, gotta check the bank account...just found a gunslinger retro snakeskin and a LTD GUS G Star this week end too...oh well...


----------



## lewis

manu80 said:


> i was thinking about the Soldano 30 head but when I saw the price, I couldn't believe it. F+/§ that !
> I may tackle a *Kraken Victory preamp* also, gotta check the bank account...just found a gunslinger retro snakeskin and a LTD GUS G Star this week end too...oh well...



As an alternative, check out the BluGuitar Amp1 Iridium.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a baritone. Just ended up being none of the ones i wanted. But it seems super solid... 




Honestly one of the things that sold me is the massive fucking control cavity so i can install a sustainiac in the future.


----------



## sirbuh

And now a Squier Paranormal Toronado with pickups replaced etc


----------



## narad

After debating about an Uberschall for a year, bought one of the rare purple mod KT88 ones that no one seems to know anything about.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally caved and bought an AMT vht brick to compare it to my vt drive.


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> Well it was one of those days:
> 
> 1. good deal on a modified wrxt warrior
> 2. h/s/s/ american performer strat



Surprised with the warrior neck quality and profile. Much more agreeable than the current professional series.
Not bad for a "write off" buy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'd love an H-S-S or H--S strat.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Just ordered one of these. Got a tinted plexiglass front panel and extra gain switch added. Cannot wait for this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Just ordered one of these. Got a tinted plexiglass front panel and extra gain switch added. Cannot wait for this one.
> 
> View attachment 82552


quit copying me. 
I bought a Gamma a few months ago.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

KnightBrolaire said:


> quit copying me.
> I bought a Gamma a few months ago.


I can be your dad if you want.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

KnightBrolaire said:


> quit copying me.
> I bought a Gamma a few months ago.


My buddy got a Beta last year and told me about the tinted front, looked killer so I copied him 

Ive wanted one for a long time. I will say the Gamma was very tempting, tbh giving the available online clips the gamma sounded better, pissed off and just sounded great but the video had V30 vs the Beta videos having wizards. Anyway i just figured id go all out, hopefully was the right choice vs the Gamma but I couldn't see either of them disappointing. How is the gamma?


Here's a pic of his.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> My buddy got a Beta last year and told me about the tinted front, looked killer so I copied him
> 
> Ive wanted one for a long time. I will say the Gamma was very tempting, tbh giving the available online clips the gamma sounded better, pissed off and just sounded great but the video had V30 vs the Beta videos having wizards. Anyway i just figured id go all out, hopefully was the right choice vs the Gamma but I couldn't see either of them disappointing.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of his.
> View attachment 82553


Oh my bad, I forgot which was model was which, I actually ordered a Beta as well. I'm pretty excited to test it against my other heads since I really enjoyed the Delta preamp and all the clips I've heard of the heads sounded killer. 
Michael has been burning in the KT88s in mine, so it should be ready pretty soon.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

KnightBrolaire said:


> Oh my bad, I forgot which was model was which, I actually ordered a Beta as well. I'm pretty excited to test it against my other heads since I really enjoyed the Delta preamp and all the clips I've heard of the heads sounded killer.
> Michael has been burning in the KT88s in mine, so it should be ready pretty soon.


Ahh nice, dude that's awesome. I wasn't sure how long it would take, depends on parts or whatever but man its a killer amp im hearing. Post your NGD when you get it.


----------



## Choop

Need to do a retube on my Rectifier and Mark III. Not sure what to really do--I like JJ power tubes but I dunno what kind of lineup I'll use for the Preamp tubes yet. However, looking to try the E34L tubes in the Rectifier, seems like it could be cool. Anybody here like them vs regular EL34s?


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally caved and bought an AMT vht brick to compare it to my vt drive.



I actually preferred the P-Drive Mini over the LA2 series P2 because of the modern/vintage toggle. I think the V is the same circuit on both tho.



sirbuh said:


> And now a Squier Paranormal Toronado with pickups replaced etc



Congrats that's at the top of my list too. I went with the limited edition CME/Andertons Jazzmaster. FWIW CME has them back in stock, as does Andertons. Supposedly only 250 total between both stores being made.

https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...ld-pickguard-cme-exclusive-pre-order/34306325


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I actually preferred the P-Drive Mini over the LA2 series P2 because of the modern/vintage toggle. I think the V is the same circuit on both tho.


I'm just more curious if the preamp tube will make any real difference to the sound. I already like the VT drive mini a lot, so a better sounding version of it would be worth it in my book.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm just more curious if the preamp tube will make any real difference to the sound. I already like the VT drive mini a lot, so a better sounding version of it would be worth it in my book.



Sorry brain . I didn't realize you were talking about the Brick Lead series. Yeah let me know I'm def curious. I never got around to buying any so it's the only AMT pedals I don't own yet lol.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Not a very exciting purchase; but I decided to grab a UA Satellite along with another handful of their plugins, so I don’t have to constantly render stems every time I want to use the tape machine or the 1084 channel strip etc.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> I
> Congrats that's at the top of my list too. I went with the limited edition CME/Andertons Jazzmaster. FWIW CME has them back in stock, as does Andertons. Supposedly only 250 total between both stores being made.



Yeah, missed out on the 1st run; assuming the next batch is a 2nd run based on ETA. 
Jacked to the tits about the fret work for this year's series.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Wow purple with gold is gaudy delicious.


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Yeah, missed out on the 1st run; assuming the next batch is a 2nd run based on ETA.
> Jacked to the tits about the fret work for this year's series.



Yeah, the reviews have been amazing so far.

Andertons will discount the guitar so with shipping to US it ends up being about $440 (instead of $429). Otherwise, CME expected delivery is Feb 2021 lol.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, the reviews have been amazing so far.
> 
> Andertons will discount the guitar so with shipping to US it ends up being about $440 (instead of $429). Otherwise, CME expected delivery is Feb 2021 lol.



Checked with CME the Feb 21 is a 2nd batch.


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Checked with CME the Feb 21 is a 2nd batch.



So another 250? Hmm.


----------



## akinari

A custom 2 channel preamp that consists of a DOD Classic Fuzz with an added midrange control going into a Crate Flexwave preamp. Why? Because I hate tone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Maybe not my next purchase, but I'm sure some day I will own something based on a Randall. They have a lot of really interesting amps. One that really is quite hilariously interesting is the Paul Stanley signature head (Colossus, which makes zero sense at all). I'm sure Marshall loved this little advertisement back in the day. I mean, this shit is just hysterical.






In all seriousness though, possibly an RG--ES, Titan or something like that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe not my next purchase, but I'm sure some day I will own something based on a Randall. They have a lot of really interesting amps. One that really is quite hilariously interesting is the Paul Stanley signature head (Colossus, which makes zero sense at all). I'm sure Marshall loved this little advertisement back in the day. I mean, this shit is just hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, possibly an RG--ES, Titan or something like that.



Buy the fucking Randalls I keep sending you.

Also buy the Colossus and tell us what it's like. The only recording I've heard of it was that abomination that is Methods of Mayhem. Honestly from what I can tell, it's the predecessor of the Randall Titan, and eventually the Randall T2.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Buy the fucking Randalls I keep sending you.
> 
> Also buy the Colossus and tell us what it's like. The only recording I've heard of it was that abomination that is Methods of Mayhem. Honestly from what I can tell, it's the predecessor of the Randall Titan, and eventually the Randall T2.


The Colossus apparently had a "JCM800 type tone." Whatever that means. I think the Titan and Cyclone might've been precursors to the T2/V2?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Colossus apparently had a "JCM800 type tone." Whatever that means. I think the Titan and Cyclone might've been precursors to the T2/V2?



The layout of the Colossus reminds me of the Titan. With the simplistic controls and mid-shift. Hell the name is even kinda related to "Titan".  The Titan did eventually become the T2. The Cyclone never really went anywhere I think, or it lead to the Vmax.

I heard the very few clips I could of the Colossus. Sounds like a Randall to me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The layout of the Colossus reminds me of the Titan. With the simplistic controls and mid-shift. Hell the name is even kinda related to "Titan".  The Titan did eventually become the T2. The Cyclone never really went anywhere I think, or it lead to the Vmax.
> 
> I heard the very few clips I could of the Colossus. Sounds like a Randall to me.


So Cyclone > Vmax > V2?

I kinda like the Randalls with all of the features and added doohickeys, but the used market for some of them is pretty absurd, and I doubt they'd do better hair metal riffs than the ES.


----------



## binz

DudeManBrother said:


> Not a very exciting purchase; but I decided to grab a UA Satellite along with another handful of their plugins, so I don’t have to constantly render stems every time I want to use the tape machine or the 1084 channel strip etc.
> View attachment 82556


I googled and I didnt get it right away, so may I ask: What is this thing doing? Is it a general purpose hardware accelarator to help your CPU or does it only run dedicated "analog emulation" plugins? I'm asking because I am thinking of buying a PC since my laptop CPU cant take my unprofessional overuse of VSTs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So Cyclone > Vmax > V2?
> 
> I kinda like the Randalls with all of the features and added doohickeys, but the used market for some of them is pretty absurd, and I doubt they'd do better hair metal riffs than the ES.



I think the Cyclone lead to the Vmax. Not 100% sure. I just know the Cyclone and Warhead don't sound really good. And if you want hair metal tones, get an old RG or Century. After the Century, Randalls started to cater more towards the nu/extreme metal market.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the Cyclone lead to the Vmax. Not 100% sure. I just know the Cyclone and Warhead don't sound really good. And if you want hair metal tones, get an old RG or Century. After the Century, Randalls started to cater more towards the nu/extreme metal market.


Hm. I'd want Diamond Darrell live or Power Metal/CFH tones, because they could be nudged to do hair metal or heavier stuff like thrash. Did Dime start using the Century later, or did he use it on earlier albums too?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hm. I'd want Diamond Darrell live or Power Metal/CFH tones, because they could be nudged to do hair metal or heavier stuff like thrash. Did Dime start using the Century later, or did he use it on earlier albums too?



The Century was first used on Vulgar. Also I think it's the last amp in the RG lineage before they started moving onto the things like the Cyclone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Century was first used on Vulgar. Also I think it's the last amp in the RG lineage before they started moving onto the things like the Cyclone.


I see. I'd probably have to hold off on getting anything until after I move, whenever that'll be. Damn lockdown.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I see. I'd probably have to hold off on getting anything until after I move, whenever that'll be. Damn lockdown.



Honestly you're better off getting an old Randall RG combo (the ones I keep linking you ) since they for sure do the sound you want (I mean, fucking Lynch used them) and are cheaper than the ES's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly you're better off getting an old Randall RG combo (the ones I keep linking you ) since they for sure do the sound you want (I mean, fucking Lynch used them) and are cheaper than the ES's.


Wasn't there also one with a boost or something? XP or something like that?

Edit: https://reverb.com/item/2040688-randall-rg-100es-xp-series-guitar-amp-head-1989-grey-ozite-covering


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wasn't there also one with a boost or something? XP or something like that?
> 
> Edit: https://reverb.com/item/2040688-randall-rg-100es-xp-series-guitar-amp-head-1989-grey-ozite-covering



The XP series is the same thing as the RG-ES. It has Randall's XP-3 circuit built in, which is a little doodad that gets rid of the volume drop when you engage the sustain boost, one of the biggest drawbacks of the RG-ES.


----------



## DudeManBrother

binz said:


> I googled and I didnt get it right away, so may I ask: What is this thing doing? Is it a general purpose hardware accelarator to help your CPU or does it only run dedicated "analog emulation" plugins? I'm asking because I am thinking of buying a PC since my laptop CPU cant take my unprofessional overuse of VSTs.


It only runs UA analog modeled plugins. They require quite a bit of processing power; so UA uses Sharc processors in their interfaces, as not to bog down your computer. I can only run maybe 6-8 UA plugins before running out of DSP, so this device will triple my current amount.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The XP series is the same thing as the RG-ES. It has Randall's XP-3 circuit built in, which is a little doodad that gets rid of the volume drop when you engage the sustain boost, one of the biggest drawbacks of the RG-ES.


Interesting. Does it sound good?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. Does it sound good?



It should, in theory, still sound like an RG-ES. Just with the proper volume when the boost is engaged.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It should, in theory, still sound like an RG-ES. Just with the proper volume when the boost is engaged.


I meant does the boost sound good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I meant does the boost sound good.


It's just a flat gain boost. Doesn't alter the tone. Just makes things more... gainy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wonder how it achieves that. Probably uses diodes that result in a volume decrease.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hm. I'd want Diamond Darrell live or Power Metal/CFH tones, because they could be nudged to do hair metal or heavier stuff like thrash. Did Dime start using the Century later, or did he use it on earlier albums too?


I had a Century 200II for several years. It is not worlds different from a RG100ES. It is a little more aggressive voiced, and a little meaner overall.

VDOP and FBD were the Century 200 with a Furman PQ4. CFH and TGSTK were RG100 with a Furman PQ3. You can tell TGSTK is a little more round sounding than FBD. That is a good example of how the RG100 is a little less aggressive than the Century, but same basic tone profile.

I don't even think the Century came out until 93 or 94 ish. I think the hang tag on the one I had said October 94, IIRC.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wonder how it achieves that. Probably uses diodes that result in a volume decrease.


On the Century the gain boost lowered the volume. It was basically like the Jose Marshall mods where it put clipping diodes on the master. Usually I would use an OD pedal instead, but it was helpful to lower the volume for apartment playing. The Century was a rare SS amp, where it sounded better as it got louder, like tube amps.


----------



## Bearitone

Im so sick of waiting for the TightMetal Pro MKII I might just buy MKI


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I had a Century 200II for several years. It is not worlds different from a RG100ES. It is a little more aggressive voiced, and a little meaner overall.
> 
> VDOP and FBD were the Century 200 with a Furman PQ4. CFH and TGSTK were RG100 with a Furman PQ3. You can tell TGSTK is a little more round sounding than FBD. That is a good example of how the RG100 is a little less aggressive than the Century, but same basic tone profile.
> 
> I don't even think the Century came out until 93 or 94 ish. I think the hang tag on the one I had said October 94, IIRC.





Shask said:


> On the Century the gain boost lowered the volume. It was basically like the Jose Marshall mods where it put clipping diodes on the master. Usually I would use an OD pedal instead, but it was helpful to lower the volume for apartment playing. The Century was a rare SS amp, where it sounded better as it got louder, like tube amps.



I see. CFH and before have better tones in my opinion. AVDOP has good tones, but starts the abrasive, not so pleasing tone. I also think Dime's live tone during the club/"Glam"tera days is good as well.


----------



## akinari

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> that abomination that is Methods of Mayhem.



Reading that name stirred up so many emotions in me, and I can't figure out which one was the strongest: sadness that you know what Methods of Mayhem is, shock that Methods of Mayhem once existed and their name was still buried deep in my subconscious, or a sense of oddly comforting nostalgia when reminded that once upon a time, that kind of thing was in style.


----------



## Seabeast2000

akinari said:


> Reading that name stirred up so many emotions in me, and I can't figure out which one was the strongest: sadness that you know what Methods of Mayhem is, shock that Methods of Mayhem once existed and their name was still buried deep in my subconscious, or a sense of oddly comforting nostalgia when reminded that once upon a time, that kind of thing was in style.



For those of us that didn't know including myself:


----------



## Shask

akinari said:


> Reading that name stirred up so many emotions in me, and I can't figure out which one was the strongest: sadness that you know what Methods of Mayhem is, shock that Methods of Mayhem once existed and their name was still buried deep in my subconscious, or a sense of oddly comforting nostalgia when reminded that once upon a time, that kind of thing was in style.


I remember it well, lol. Tommy Lee rapping and having a fugly sig guitar....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I bought a randall v2 archetype. I haven't had a solid state guitar in a decade and I've heard wayyyy too many good things about the t2/v2 lineup to not give it a shot. 
I really need to stop drinking while looking at gear


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a randall v2 archetype. I haven't had a solid state guitar in a decade and I've heard wayyyy too many good things about the t2/v2 lineup to not give it a shot.
> I really need to stop drinking while looking at gear



From what I can tell, you love thicker sounding amps. You're gonna love this thing. It's based on the stock V2 but with more gain, which I feel the solid state channel needed.


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> For those of us that didn't know including myself:
> View attachment 82581





Shask said:


> I remember it well, lol. Tommy Lee rapping and having a fugly sig guitar....



Who can forget this great song...


----------



## Seabeast2000

That sounds like the music you hear when walking into a strip club handing your ID and buying from that ice tub of beer.


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> That sounds like the music you hear when walking into a strip club handing your ID and buying from that ice tub of beer.



So I've heard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Who can forget this great song...


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> And now a Squier Paranormal Toronado with pickups replaced etc



Guitar arrived today - neck is nice (+ cme did a great job with all of the changes I added).


----------



## budda

Gear is now tattoos. Not sorry.


----------



## MFB

budda said:


> Gear is now tattoos. Not sorry.



I sadly want both, and both will be had 

I'm looking at moving my EDB405 and grabbing a Precision bass to drop down to B instead. I just feel more comfortable on a 4, and want some diversity between that and having my regular EDB400 left in standard with the J pickups for the other side of the coin. I'm also tempted to pick up a small bass head for practice, but can't seem to find anything about if there are ones that can also be run without a cab; supposedly as long as it's a solid state it's fine, but I wish more manufacturer's would outright say it's OK like my Micro Terror did. Only company I've found that says that is MarkBass and anything they've got with a headphone out is more than I should/want shell out right now.


----------



## USMarine75

I bought another 60 year old amp lol.

Hint... This one could be Jack's pornstar name.


----------



## lewis

impulse bought ez drummer ii and 6 midi packs.....welp


----------



## budda

MFB said:


> I sadly want both, and both will be had
> 
> I'm looking at moving my EDB405 and grabbing a Precision bass to drop down to B instead. I just feel more comfortable on a 4, and want some diversity between that and having my regular EDB400 left in standard with the J pickups for the other side of the coin. I'm also tempted to pick up a small bass head for practice, but can't seem to find anything about if there are ones that can also be run without a cab; supposedly as long as it's a solid state it's fine, but I wish more manufacturer's would outright say it's OK like my Micro Terror did. Only company I've found that says that is MarkBass and anything they've got with a headphone out is more than I should/want shell out right now.



One sit is what the tele refin would have been and the other is the MC8 for the axe fx haha. 

I'm doing a bass shootout potentially next weekend as my friends keep talking up P basses.

Probably going to sell my powercab+ due to lack of use, that might turn into bass funds, or house funds.


----------



## narad

Just snagged one of these, in need of repair. Hopefully nothing crazy:


----------



## MFB

budda said:


> One sit is what the tele refin would have been and the other is the MC8 for the axe fx haha.
> 
> I'm doing a bass shootout potentially next weekend as my friends keep talking up P basses.
> 
> Probably going to sell my powercab+ due to lack of use, that might turn into bass funds, or house funds.



Oof, yeah, those are definitely larger than mine; but I've also shelled out almost $5K lasering off my first tattoos that are horrible and done by someone who I dont want on me anymore.


----------



## budda

MFB said:


> Oof, yeah, those are definitely larger than mine; but I've also shelled out almost $5K lasering off my first tattoos that are horrible and done by someone who I dont want on me anymore.



Ugh, glad you could get it done then.

A P bass replacing the aerodyne *might* be my next purchase. We will see. Barely any basses on CL/Kijiji right now too.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Set of 3 EMG Maverick Five 7s. Going to be retrofitting into a Kiesel S7. Just remembered I still have the 24V Mod around too so that will be interesting and save a bit of space if it sounds good.


----------



## Matt08642

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 82595



off topic, but I found that Hulk plush at a garage sale years ago and bought it purely since the face was so messed up. Still cherished.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a randall v2 archetype. I haven't had a solid state guitar in a decade and I've heard wayyyy too many good things about the t2/v2 lineup to not give it a shot.
> I really need to stop drinking while looking at gear



VoM mode engage


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> VoM mode engage


Also The Faceless. 

Planetary Duality.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I’ve been thinking about trying a tube mic for a while now. I’ve been very happy with my NT1 and NT1A so I decided to give the NTK a go.


----------



## rokket2005

I haven't tried any Rode mics, but my main vocal mic for years has been a Mojave MA300 which is really nice. The only thing I don't like is the 7 pin XLR from the power supply to the mic.


----------



## DudeManBrother

rokket2005 said:


> I haven't tried any Rode mics, but my main vocal mic for years has been a Mojave MA300 which is really nice. The only thing I don't like is the 7 pin XLR from the power supply to the mic.


Yeah it seems like it would be annoying if you need a different length, or need to replace it at some point. At least the cable from the power supply to the console/interface is 3 pin XLR so I’ll just keep the PS within reasonable distance for the included 7 pin cable to work. 

I’ll bet that Mojave is awesome. I did backup vocals for a guy’s record and he had a Mojave with a 3 way selectable pickup pattern. It was FET, but it sounded killer.


----------



## StevenC

Aren't those 7 pin XLRs the standard for the high end Neumann types?


----------



## DudeManBrother

As far as I know the 7 pin is standard for all tube mics.


----------



## Trashgreen

After months of waiting.., finally got the Synergy Bogner Übershall module!! Really digging this module, awesome high gain sounds and tone shaping possibilities!

Randall V2 Archetype arrived as well. Been wanting to try out the Randall V2 amps for more than 10 years. Super fun to play!

Next up is the Synergy Deliverance module..


----------



## rexbinary

NPD! The first one is @Ola Englund 's fault, the second one is all me. DS-1X chugs just like in Ola's video, but I haven't plugged in the DC-2w yet. I'm guessing the DC-2w will not chug though which is lame.


----------



## rokket2005

The DC-2 doesn't chug but it does remove the need for astroglide.


----------



## rexbinary

rokket2005 said:


> The DC-2 doesn't chug but it does remove the need for astroglide.


----------



## tender_insanity

A few days ago I bought this


----------



## Bearitone

tender_insanity said:


> A few days ago I bought this
> 
> View attachment 82812
> View attachment 82813
> View attachment 82814
> View attachment 82815
> View attachment 82816


That is fucking awesome


----------



## tender_insanity

Bearitone said:


> That is fucking awesome



Yeah, it is. Looks great and plays even better. An Ibanez Jem 90th HAM. 759 made. Never would I thought I'd get one. Always loved it since seeing it in 1998.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of maybe getting a DBX 215 EQ and DBX 266XL gate/expander/compressor. If I do, does anyone have any ideas on how I should wire the 266XL up?

I was thinking gtr -> EVH wah -> EVH Flanger -> EVH Phase 90 -> Black Label Chorus -> DBX 215 EQ Right Channel -> Wylde Overdrive -> Tech 21 British DBX 215 EQ Left Channel -> Mooer Ocean Machine delay/reverb -> Headrush FRFR. Not sure I need both channels of the 266XL, so I was probably going to wire up just one side, but where should I put it?


----------



## Vyn

Just pulled the pin on a new live rig, HX Stomp + EHX 44 Magnum. Not that we can play shows at the moment however they were on sale and it'll give plenty of time to dial everything.

Also grabbed a 5153 LBXII to have a mini valve rig at home again.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Thinking of maybe getting a DBX 215 EQ and DBX 266XL gate/expander/compressor. If I do, does anyone have any ideas on how I should wire the 266XL up?
> 
> I was thinking gtr -> EVH wah -> EVH Flanger -> EVH Phase 90 -> Black Label Chorus -> DBX 215 EQ Right Channel -> Wylde Overdrive -> Tech 21 British DBX 215 EQ Left Channel -> Mooer Ocean Machine delay/reverb -> Headrush FRFR. Not sure I need both channels of the 266XL, so I was probably going to wire up just one side, but where should I put it?



Those DBX units are killer for how cheap you can find them. I used to have a 31-band eq and a 266XL 

I would go: guitar -> wah -> 266 left channel -> modulation pedals -> 215 left channel -> overdrive -> Tech 21 -> 215 right channel -> 266 right channel -> Ocean Machine -> FRFR

The left channel of the 266 would be acting like a typical compressor and/or gate stompbox, then the second channel would come after all of your gain stages/preamp to tame the hiss before your delay/reverb. The two channels of the 215 are placed so you get eq shaping before and after all of your gain stages for the most flexibility.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nothing fancy. I'm buying some Hipshot locking tuners with industrial tuning knobs and a covered set of Black Winters. I plan to customize my favorite guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Those DBX units are killer for how cheap you can find them. I used to have a 31-band eq and a 266XL
> 
> I would go: guitar -> wah -> 266 left channel -> modulation pedals -> 215 left channel -> overdrive -> Tech 21 -> 215 right channel -> 266 right channel -> Ocean Machine -> FRFR
> 
> The left channel of the 266 would be acting like a typical compressor and/or gate stompbox, then the second channel would come after all of your gain stages/preamp to tame the hiss before your delay/reverb. The two channels of the 215 are placed so you get eq shaping before and after all of your gain stages for the most flexibility.


Not sure why I'd use a gate/expander/compressor into modulation pedals? Also, just nitpicking, but you mixed up right and left channels.

EDIT: I didn't mention it earlier in this thread (I don't think) but I mentioned it in another thread. I am getting new knobs and pickup rings for my guitars so they stand out a little better. Black rings with black humbuckers is boring and doesn't stand out any.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Black rings with black humbuckers is boring and doesn't stand out any.


Black gear matters


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Black gear matters


black guitar, black pickups, and black pickup rings is kinda dull.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> black guitar, black pickups, and black pickup rings is kinda dull.


Hot pink


----------



## Bearitone

Really tempted by this 28.625” headless baritone from Agile.
SS frets too? Very hard to pass up. If they start offering these in some other colors I’m all over it.

https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Chiral_Parity_628_MN_HSS_SatinBluePurple.html

I understand unicorn-galaxy-burl-burst guitars are all the rage in the djent world but, i really would like something a little more understated.


----------



## Jon Pearson

I've decided to go full-on djent-bro and reserve a Boden Prog 7. I played a friend's, and, frustratingly, it was so damn comfy. I'm ashamed of myself and also excited.


----------



## narad

Caparison CL 14. The time has come...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Hot pink


The kid who grew up loving the Pink n Black Attack, Bret the Hitman Hart, is disappointed I didn't think of this. That said, finding pickup rings that aren't black, white, or cream (or cheap metal that looks like shit quickly) is pretty hard to come by. The pickup rings that are in various colors tended to look really cheaply made.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Ordered a set of SD Retribution pickups for my Rg7620 since the 707s that it came with are... Less than stellar, very wooly. I'm a Cazares fanboy so I'm hoping these will be right up my alley. Loving the 7620 now that I've gotten it set up and blocked the trem. Fucking perfect, very natural jumping between it and the 550s.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

EAE Longsword if I can ever find one. I found a Claymore at the beginning of quarantine but dude flaked out big time and paypal'd me back a month later. At this point it's the thrill of the hunt as much as anything...


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The kid who grew up loving the Pink n Black Attack, Bret the Hitman Hart, is disappointed I didn't think of this. That said, finding pickup rings that aren't black, white, or cream (or cheap metal that looks like shit quickly) is pretty hard to come by. The pickup rings that are in various colors tended to look really cheaply made.


 Just an idea, maybe possibly paint existing pickup rings using model paint? I think that stuff is enamel and looks nice on model cars. Seems easier said than done seeing as I'm like a 3 year old with paint, but just throwing it out there in case your skills are better.

https://www.testors.com/product-catalog/testors-brands/testors/enamel-paint


----------



## budda

wheresthefbomb said:


> EAE Longsword if I can ever find one. I found a Claymore at the beginning of quarantine but dude flaked out big time and paypal'd me back a month later. At this point it's the thrill of the hunt as much as anything...



Let me see if my old bandmate still has his.

Im waiting for said bandmate to pick up a 70s MIJ Yamaki AY270 for me off CL. Need my powercab to sell...


----------



## Bentaycanada




----------



## wheresthefbomb

budda said:


> Let me see if my old bandmate still has his.
> 
> Im waiting for said bandmate to pick up a 70s MIJ Yamaki AY270 for me off CL. Need my powercab to sell...



I’m always making work for my buddy the next town over on CL hahaha. That would be awesome, thank you.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Finally after 13 years, committed to a HSC for the jumbo....


----------



## Spicypickles

My gf’s mother knocked over my RG8 a couple years ago and it busted a bit (lol). I made a rudimentary one that’s worked ok for a while but I’m finally getting in a brass one that will actually fit and look nice. That plus some new strangs coming in today - got me excited for some after the burial madness this afternoon.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Lol I actually thought you meant an actual longsword. I'm thinking about getting a katana sword myself.


wheresthefbomb said:


> EAE Longsword if I can ever find one. I found a Claymore at the beginning of quarantine but dude flaked out big time and paypal'd me back a month later. At this point it's the thrill of the hunt as much as anything...


----------



## Spicypickles

Spicypickles said:


> My gf’s mother knocked over my RG8 a couple years ago and it busted a bit (lol). I made a rudimentary one that’s worked ok for a while but I’m finally getting in a brass one that will actually fit and look nice. That plus some new strangs coming in today - got me excited for some after the burial madness this afternoon.



mans goddamn if it isn’t too tall. Fuck

does anyone know a good (easy) way to shorten this damn thing. So disappointed. I sanded off the glue from my mod, so I thought I would be enough, looks like I need to completely delete the shelf but I don’t want to refinish the headstock


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a Peavey Q215fx (Made in USA) and DBX 166XL (also Made in USA). $80 for the EQ and $95 for the gate/compressor.


----------



## MFB

Went and checked out a Precision Partscaster at the local Music Go Round, and walked out with it, now I just need to get this metal pickguard off so I can spray it black and it'll be a looker.

It also came with flatwounds, and despite playing smoothly, these strings are not for me


----------



## Matt08642

New neck pickup for my 752, thinking Blaze to match the bridge


----------



## KnightBrolaire

another charvel star


----------



## USMarine75

Bentaycanada said:


> View attachment 83026



Had one for a long time. Download the mod that allows you to rename everything to the correct names (eg Diezel, Bogner). The stock presets were meh because they were showing off the next settings of each effect or amp model. Dial everything back or lend amps and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## BigViolin

KnightBrolaire said:


> another charvel star



I'm this close to ordering a KNE star body. Just not sure if I want to go 2 1/4" heel and get a Musikraft neck or the standard size and Warmoth.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BigViolin said:


> I'm this close to ordering a KNE star body. Just not sure if I want to go 2 1/4" heel and get a Musikraft neck or the standard size and Warmoth.


Personally I'd go warmoth. I've had very good luck with their necks (I have like 5 necks from them), and they make excellent necks. I really haven't had to do much to them other than install a nut and slightly round some fret edges. Bodies on the other hand, are a mixed bag ime.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BigViolin said:


> I'm this close to ordering a KNE star body. Just not sure if I want to go 2 1/4" heel and get a Musikraft neck or the standard size and Warmoth.


Which is the better value for the money?


----------



## Bentaycanada

USMarine75 said:


> Had one for a long time. Download the mod that allows you to rename everything to the correct names (eg Diezel, Bogner). The stock presets were meh because they were showing off the next settings of each effect or amp model. Dial everything back or lend amps and it sounds fantastic.



Yeah, this is my 2nd Vetta II. I think they’re great amps. The 5150 amp model is excellent, and there are some really unique tones to be found in this series.


----------



## BigViolin

KnightBrolaire said:


> Personally I'd go warmoth. I've had very good luck with their necks (I have like 5 necks from them), and they make excellent necks. I really haven't had to do much to them other than install a nut and slightly round some fret edges. Bodies on the other hand, are a mixed bag ime.



I've about the same experience with Warmoth with nary an issue. I've had 3 Musikraft necks and all good there as well. I like that Musikraft offers the wider heel but they aren't building bodies anymore. 

I like the KNE star shape better than Warmoth, looks more like the old Charvel bodies and I prefer the way the body joins the heel on the bass side with the KNE. Their prices are really reasonable too.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Which is the better value for the money?



It's a push depending on features. Musikraft is a little cheaper when building a neck but a Warmoth showcase neck can be just as reasonable. I'll probably go Musikraft with the wider heel and the Charvel style headstock. Been wanting to try a non fine tuner floyd with a normal nut as well. Should be a cool project for that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bentaycanada said:


> Yeah, this is my 2nd Vetta II. I think they’re great amps. The 5150 amp model is excellent, and there are some really unique tones to be found in this series.
> 
> View attachment 83154



Fear Factory's Mechanize was recorded with a Vetta and it's STILL one of the best metal tones out there IMO.


----------



## budda

I accidentally watched a few LT videos for the Poly Effects Digit and Bebo. Whoops.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still have a purchase in mind. Just been saving up for it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still have a purchase in mind. Just been saving up for it.


What purchases?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Been experimenting with picks for the first time in 30+ years. Been using the Jim Dunlop black/gold Jazz sized tortex in 1.14 since 1990.
Been ordering some to experiment with like the medium triangle Ultex John Petrucci, then some Flow sized Tortex 1.0mm, 1.5mm, and then a 2.0 Flow in Ultex. I am really digging the Flow shape, I dig the bevel and feel of the 2.0mm/Ultex, but would like to try a Tortex Flow in 2.0mm, but I think the only one they have is the Andy James Siggy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I use green and yellow tortex picks. I use green (thicker) with 9-46 gauge strings in E standard, and yellow (thinner) with 10-49 gauge strings in Eb standard.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Been experimenting with picks for the first time in 30+ years. Been using the Jim Dunlop black/gold Jazz sized tortex in 1.14 since 1990.
> Been ordering some to experiment with like the medium triangle Ultex John Petrucci, then some Flow sized Tortex 1.0mm, 1.5mm, and then a 2.0 Flow in Ultex. I am really digging the Flow shape, I dig the bevel and feel of the 2.0mm/Ultex, but would like to try a Tortex Flow in 2.0mm, but I think the only one they have is the Andy James Siggy.



Try out the Tortex Sharp too  I've been using the green .88mm ones for about 5 years, and I used the purple 1.14mm ones for a few more years before that. I had also used the original John Petrucci signature model, Tortex Jazz III, Jazz III XL Stiffo, and various Ultex models for brief stints before landing on the Sharps. Nothing else compares to the aggressive scrape and definition from the tip IMO


----------



## c7spheres

A nice in between is the Tortex Wedge. It's a nice pick for sure. really diggin it lately but normally using the Clayton Acetal 1mm and 1.35 Dunlop sharps


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I’ve tried the sharps in the past. Not for me for lead work, but for some rhythm riffage they are cool. I’m really loving the FLOW shape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I’ve tried the sharps in the past. Not for me for lead work, but for some rhythm riffage they are cool. I’m really loving the FLOW shape.


try the JP trinity picks. Basically like having 3 jazz IIIs in one. 
The primetone jazz iiis are also really good. Definitely the best production pick imo. Good combination of durability and sound without being overly noisy like the CF jazz iiis or sharps. 
The Blue Chip jazz is pretty much the absolute best jazz iii around imo. Very durable but also has minimal pick noise. Pricey but considering they can last years with hard use, I think they're worth it. 
Winspear jazz shiv would be a close second but Tom is moving to instock only, so I don't think they'll be readily available anymore. UHMPE is an extremely durable material that also manages to mitigate most pick noise.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I have some of the Trinity, but I like the 2.0mm Tultex Flow & the 1.5mm Tortex Flow better.


----------



## c7spheres

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I have some of the Trinity, but I like the 2.0mm Tultex Flow & the 1.5mm Tortex Flow better.


 Those Dunlop Wedges are pretty nice. Not as sharp as a sharp or tapered as a Jazz and not normal shape but kinda in between. They're interesting but not like a flow or a Jazz however.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

I luv the flow pik, after using one now for about 4 months picked up an old tortex yesterday and was like "how did I used to play with this"


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I've also been experimenting with strings on the FRG-7620 in my Avatar. The standard .010-.056 set that I've been using for years is starting to feel a bit hard on my left hand for bends and such as arthritis is starting to set in, so I tried the .009-.052 set, and D'Addario has a .009-.054 that is pretty nice. The problem with going to a lighter set has been the loss of tension on the lower strings, and my low B sounds a bit flappy, I can hear it buzzing substantially when played open. I've done several setups on this guitar to accommodate the wider vibration field, including raising the height on the bass side of the locking nut ever so slightly, but that doesn't seem to address it. I tried a set of LaBella .009-.064 set, and man was this a mistake. That thickness on the low B will not intonate to save my life. With the saddle all the way back, the harmonic is still barely at the middle of the range between fret 11 and fret 12. This leads me to believe that this set may best be designed for fanned fret multiscale instruments. Of all of the sets that I have tried, the D'Addario .009-.054 seems to be the best middle ground. I was able intonate precisely with this set, and as long as I am not too heavy handed on my picking hand, the set will last a reasonable amount of time. Considering my pick explorations, I may have to stick with this set and use one of the lighter gauge 1.5 or 1.0mm picks as to not over attack the low B string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp.






It's coming home.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming home.



Same exact one?


----------



## USMarine75

Bunch of cool Limited Edition Teles and Strats out there I've been eyeballing... or just save up for a USA Nick Johnston.


----------



## Bearitone

The warmoth neck i bought in December is finally arriving this Friday. I am so stoked to finally be able to build my Baricaster Deluxe!


----------



## Shask

Bearitone said:


> The warmoth neck i bought in December is finally arriving this Friday. I am so stoked to finally be able to build my Baricaster Deluxe!


Thats cool, but also... why that take so long?


----------



## Bearitone

Shask said:


> Thats cool, but also... why that take so long?




Mostly COVID delays but, they built an incorrectly spec'd neck the first time around. I got that one in May. Sent it back and now fingers crossed this one is correct.


----------



## gunch

AWWWW SHEEEEIT


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Damn that is cool. I don't have a cab sim anymore, so no go for me. I'm sure others out there will want to buy these up though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Edit: I just contacted Reverb to have them re-route both back to the senders, so I can get a refund on both.


----------



## zilla

gunch said:


> AWWWW SHEEEEIT




such a good pedal 

I have 2 more left before i get my resupply.

also check out Gord Olson's video:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm torn between a set of Black Winters with coil splits, or a set of EMG 57/66 TWs.

I usually hate EMGs but I do love the option of humbuckers and single coils in the same pickup. Trying to decide if I'll be able to get over that trademark EMG metallic clang


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm torn between a set of Black Winters with coil splits, or a set of EMG 57/66 TWs.
> 
> I usually hate EMGs but I do love the option of humbuckers and single coils in the same pickup. Trying to decide if I'll be able to get over that trademark EMG metallic clang


black winters are going to chug better than the 57 ime. Plus they have pretty solid cleans.


----------



## MFB

Man, that P-Bass I picked up plays stupidly well, and I'm coming around on the aesthetics of it (it's just a traditional workhorse, no real flair to it) but it really makes me want another one or a J-bass to replace my EDB400 (which just means I could really sell the EDB405, and have the 400 go down to D Standard).

I'll be spraying the pickguard this week to go black and that'll real give it a meaner look, can't wait to do a proper NBD for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I told myself I wouldn't make anymore purchases after getting the Kenny...but God I need to get a Theta pedal.. For the third time.  Once again regret selling it, and now I wanna pair it with my Ceres.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I told myself I wouldn't make anymore purchases after getting the Kenny...but God I need to get a Theta pedal.. For the third time.  Once again regret selling it, and now I wanna pair it with my Ceres.


Don’t do it. If you sold something twice you did for a reason. Trust yourself and put the money towards something else you know works or something new that you haven’t tried before


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Don’t do it. If you sold something twice you did for a reason. Trust yourself and put the money towards something else you know works or something new that you haven’t tried before



Nah, the thing is I liked the pedal a lot. The issue was I went digital... twice  The first time I sold it was because I got an AX8. Second time was because I got a Helix. I got frustrated with both and ended up going back to analog rigs.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I told myself I wouldn't make anymore purchases after getting the Kenny...but God I need to get a Theta pedal.. For the third time.  Once again regret selling it, and now I wanna pair it with my Ceres.


Occasionally I'll think about selling mine and then I'll play through it for a bit a decide against it. They're also hard to find it seems which makes me want to hang onto it. 

Three channels or 2 with a boost, works as a standalone overdrive, active EQ, built in decimator, and killer tones? Hard to beat that.

That said, it seems like the tones would be a bit redundant with the Ceres. Both seem to cover the tight and dry territory.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Occasionally I'll think about selling mine and then I'll play through it for a bit a decide against it. They're also hard to find it seems which makes me want to hang onto it.
> 
> Three channels or 2 with a boost, works as a standalone overdrive, active EQ, built in decimator, and killer tones? Hard to beat that.
> 
> That said, it seems like the tones would be a bit redundant with the Ceres. Both seem to cover the tight and dry territory.



In my experience the Theta can sound a bit more saturated than the Ceres, plus it has a darker, less fizzy sound. It can be made to sound pretty close to the Ceres with the preamp engaged acting like a boost. 

I'd like to find a rackmount version, though. Get the true 2-channel experience.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> In my experience the Theta can sound a bit more saturated than the Ceres, plus it has a darker, less fizzy sound. It can be made to sound pretty close to the Ceres with the preamp engaged acting like a boost.
> 
> I'd like to find a rackmount version, though. Get the true 2-channel experience.


That rack version looks amazing! 

That's heartening to hear the Theta can get close to the Ceres. My GAS for the Ceres has been strong, I'd be selling the Theta to fund Ceres anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> That rack version looks amazing!
> 
> That's heartening to hear the Theta can get close to the Ceres. My GAS for the Ceres has been strong, I'd be selling the Theta to fund Ceres anyways.



It's been awhile since I had a Theta pre, but yeah, I think they can get kinda close. The Theta will have more lows while the Ceres would be brighter.


----------



## Bearitone

I had a Theta Combo and it was fuckin awesome.

Couple nitpicks about it though
-the reverb was weak sauce
-i still felt like it needed a boost
-I couldn’t use a regular 412 as an extension cab


But, it was a roaring monster of an amp. Totally badass. And the cleans were the best I’ve heard in my life


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> -i still felt like it needed a boost


I definitely can't use the Theta for high gain without the internal boost or an external OD. Although for me that's just about every preamp. 

The only unboosted tone I've ever enjoyed is a band volume 6505. At lower volumes it needs a push.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Man, that P-Bass I picked up plays stupidly well, and I'm coming around on the aesthetics of it (it's just a traditional workhorse, no real flair to it) but it really makes me want another one or a J-bass to replace my EDB400 (which just means I could really sell the EDB405, and have the 400 go down to D Standard).
> 
> I'll be spraying the pickguard this week to go black and that'll real give it a meaner look, can't wait to do a proper NBD for it.



Instead of a new bass I don't need, I think instead I'm going to spring for a Trace Elliot ELF so that I can have both a small headphone rig for guitar and bass; practice isn't much fun when you can't really hear what you're playing, so this will change that. I thought about going for the SVT Micro, but it's a bit big for the desk setup, and I can always pick one up later if I feel worthy of the Ampeg tone.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## rokket2005

Finally got some cases for my drums so that I can move them around without worrying about bashing them up too much. Or at least they can sit and not get dusty now.


----------



## r33per

Mesa 2x12 on the way. Going to experiment with Wet/Dry (well, Wet/Moist really) and stereo - all through the Triaxis and 2:90.

Soooo looking forward to it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

r33per said:


> Mesa 2x12 on the way. Going to experiment with Wet/Dry (well, Wet/Moist really) and stereo - all through the Triaxis and 2:90.
> 
> Soooo looking forward to it


What effects? I've kinda wanted to have reverb on both sides, chorus on one side, and delay on the other side. Anything pre distortion (phase 90, flanger, wah) would be going into both sides.


----------



## Thaeon

I need to stop buying shit is what needs to happen...


----------



## odibrom

r33per said:


> Mesa 2x12 on the way. Going to experiment with Wet/Dry (well, Wet/Moist really) and stereo - all through the Triaxis and 2:90.
> 
> Soooo looking forward to it



I have a stereo rig with a Triaxis, a G-Force and a 2:fifty and it's delicious... I think you'll like the involving sound experience.


----------



## r33per

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What effects? I've kinda wanted to have reverb on both sides, chorus on one side, and delay on the other side. Anything pre distortion (phase 90, flanger, wah) would be going into both sides.


Pre triaxis:
wah - Fulltone Clyde Deluxe
octave fuzz - EHX Octavix
comp - Wampler Ego Mini
flanger - MXR Micro Flanger
phaser - Walrus Lillian

In the triaxis FX loop is a Free The Tone PA-10G EQ. This is where I'd do the W/D split, I think.
Wet effects:
boost - TC Spark Mini
Mod - TC Dreams cape
Delay1 - FtT Flight Time
Delay2 - Keeley Eccos (stereo)
Reverb - TC HoF2 (stereo)
Tremelo - Walrus Monument

From there it's into the FX return the out to the 290.

I'm looking forward to experimenting and seeing (hearing!) What works for me. I might even report back...


----------



## odibrom

Please do report back...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> I have a stereo rig with a Triaxis, a G-Force and a 2:fifty and it's delicious... I think you'll like the involving sound experience.



Right now my friend is doing the same setup in mono. He's trying to get a 2nd cab, but he still loves the Triaxis/Gforce/2:90 setup to death. 



Thaeon said:


> I need to stop buying shit is what needs to happen...



I've been telling myself that for the passed 4 years.


----------



## sirbuh

Thaeon said:


> I need to stop buying shit is what needs to happen...



Doesn't have the right frets. I would go with the x for only a 300% increase in price.

Joking aside the SN-1000 FR looks tempting.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I probably need a new noise gate. I think I’m going to pick up an MXR noise clamp so I can run the loop function with the effects loop on my amp. 

I got word that the repairs on my XXX are almost complete, I should be getting that in the mail in the next month or so. I’m so excited.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Diezel VH4 and Herbert amp sims...these things are TITS


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Right now my friend is doing the same setup in mono. He's trying to get a 2nd cab, but he still loves the Triaxis/Gforce/2:90 setup to death.
> (...)



The 2:90 is way overkill for my needs... but it sure sounds killer.


----------



## USMarine75

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The Diezel VH4 and Herbert amp sims...these things are TITS



The Cililab Kemper profiles are aces and not expensive.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying to decide between a set of Sennheiser HD280PROs, HD300PROS, or or Beyer DT770s.

Or get another set of AT M40Xs and pray to the lords below they don't die again.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to decide between a set of Sennheiser HD280PROs, HD300PROS, or or Beyer DT770s.
> 
> Or get another set of AT M40Xs and pray to the lords below they don't die again.


My vote is the 770s. I had a pair of 280s and once I got a better pair I realized how dark and muffled they sounded, bass was kinda wonky too. Feel like there was a big peak around 150-200hz.

They're great when it comes to tracking because they clamp really hard and seal out sound well, but for general listening/mixing I'd go 770 all day. They're crazy comfortable, a pleasant v shape to my ear that sounds great for metal, and they're also awesome for gaming with a big soundstage. I love mine so much I modded them to have a detachable cable. 

It's been a while since I listened to m40s. If I remember correctly they were pretty neutral, way better than m50s, but not very comfy and kinda narrow sounding.

Unless you absolutely need isolation, I always opt for open headphones. Bigger, more open sound and more controlled bass. Once you experience em it's hard to go back to closed headphones. A pair of HD600s or DT880s and you're set for life.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to decide between a set of Sennheiser HD280PROs, HD300PROS, or or Beyer DT770s.
> 
> Or get another set of AT M40Xs and pray to the lords below they don't die again.


Get some Sennheiser HD6xxs. Verrry neutral sounding. I use mine all the time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeeeah after doing a wee bit more reading, I think I may splurge and get the DT880 Pros.


----------



## binz

ATRguitar91 said:


> My vote is the 770s. I had a pair of 280s and once I got a better pair I realized how dark and muffled they sounded, bass was kinda wonky too. Feel like there was a big peak around 150-200hz.
> 
> They're great when it comes to tracking because they clamp really hard and seal out sound well, but for general listening/mixing I'd go 770 all day. They're crazy comfortable, a pleasant v shape to my ear that sounds great for metal, and they're also awesome for gaming with a big soundstage. I love mine so much I modded them to have a detachable cable.
> 
> It's been a while since I listened to m40s. If I remember correctly they were pretty neutral, way better than m50s, but not very comfy and kinda narrow sounding.
> 
> Unless you absolutely need isolation, I always opt for open headphones. Bigger, more open sound and more controlled bass. Once you experience em it's hard to go back to closed headphones. A pair of HD600s or DT880s and you're set for life.



I remember the opposite in A/B comparison, m50x sound great but rather uncomfortable, m40 sounds dull and boxy but very comfortable.


----------



## ATRguitar91

binz said:


> I remember the opposite in A/B comparison, m50x sound great but rather uncomfortable, m40 sounds dull and boxy but very comfortable.


Aren't they identical in terms of build? They certainly look it in pictures.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeeeah after doing a wee bit more reading, I think I may splurge and get the DT880 Pros.


I just got a pair of 880s and I love them.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeeeah after doing a wee bit more reading, I think I may splurge and get the DT880 Pros.


Excellent choice! My 880s are my office headphones and I wear them hours a day. Killer sound and so comfy it's like they're not even there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, guess I do need to splurge if they're that good. 

Also since I talked about this earlier in the thread; finally did that remove-D6 mod to my SD-1. It definitely made the output louder when the level is dimed/gain is at 0. Also seemed to make it more aggressive? I also need to do that 500k pot mod to add even more output. Now just for kicks and giggles. I can definitely say though with the C6 and D6 mod the SD-1 is currently my favorite clean boost.


----------



## Mike_R

I finally tracked down a Salvation Audio Vivider in the US, so that is on the way. I've been trying to track one down for a while! After hearing the effect on some of Pat OBrien's leads I had to get one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, guess I do need to splurge if they're that good.
> 
> Also since I talked about this earlier in the thread; finally did that remove-D6 mod to my SD-1. It definitely made the output louder when the level is dimed/gain is at 0. Also seemed to make it more aggressive? I also need to do that 500k pot mod to add even more output. Now just for kicks and giggles. I can definitely say though with the C6 and D6 mod the SD-1 is currently my favorite clean boost.


*HOW DAMN LOUD DO YOU NEED THE SD-1, DUDE?*

How did it make it more aggressive? Is the C6 mod where you remove that really small capacitor to make it less "blanket over the speaker cab"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> *HOW DAMN LOUD DO YOU NEED THE SD-1, DUDE?*
> 
> How did it make it more aggressive? Is the C6 mod where you remove that really small capacitor to make it less "blanket over the speaker cab"?



Loud.

*LOUD*

Yep that was the one to add more high end to the sound. Well, less high end and more sparkle. 
D6 was the remove-the-clipping-diodes-from-the-circuit mod. Increased output but got rid of the good clipping. So when you crank the gain above 9:30, it turns into an ugly mess.
And also just did the 500k volume pot mod, and it also added output. Made it on par with a Tubescreamer with the level at 10.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Loud.
> 
> *LOUD*
> 
> Yep that was the one to add more high end to the sound. Well, less high end and more sparkle.
> D6 was the remove-the-clipping-diodes-from-the-circuit mod. Increased output but got rid of the good clipping. So when you crank the gain above 9:30, it turns into an ugly mess.
> And also just did the 500k volume pot mod, and it also added output. Made it on par with a Tubescreamer with the level at 10.


Probably turns into an ugly mess to allow it to get loud. The trade off, if you will. The 500k pot would probably be a better option overall.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I just found out this exists....I NEED IT!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> Get some Sennheiser HD6xxs. Verrry neutral sounding. I use mine all the time.



Did a bit more reading and now you got me deciding between either the Sennheiser HD6XXs or the full-blown HD600s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did a bit more reading and now you got me deciding between either the Sennheiser HD6XXs or the full-blown HD600s.


I went with the 6xxs since they're cheaper and more neutral sounding. Also very comfortable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I went with the 6xxs since they're cheaper and more neutral sounding. Also very comfortable.



Huh, I read the 600 was more neutral sounding. Might end up with the 6XX and save myself the $80 (or $180  ).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, I read the 600 was more neutral sounding. Might end up with the 6XX and save myself the $80 (or $180  ).


from what I remember based off the eqs I looked at, the 6xx is flatter overall. the 600 has a noticeable spike in the high end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> from what I remember based off the eqs I looked at, the 6xx is flatter overall. the 600 has a noticeable spike in the high end.



Ah I see, well in that case the 6XXs it is. Gonna hopefully splurge next week, unless I can get a deal on one earlier.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah I see, well in that case the 6XXs it is. Gonna hopefully splurge next week, unless I can get a deal on one earlier.


You'll be happy with them, they're great headphones ime.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did a bit more reading and now you got me deciding between either the Sennheiser HD6XXs or the full-blown HD600s.


I've got the 880 and 600s. In terms of sound they're both great and pretty close to neutral. 600s are a bit warmer in terms of a more rolled off high end, and the 6xx which is based off the HD650 is even warmer with more bass. Compared to 880s the 600 has a smoother top end and mids, and better lower bass. The Sennheiser has a bit more hump in the 150-200 hz range.

In terms of comfort though, 880 crushes the 600. 600 are plenty comfy, but they've got a tighter clamp and the pads aren't as luscious. Any Beyer is like wearing pillows. 

Surely you'll be happy with either, it just depends on what your priority and preferred tonality is.


----------



## Gmork

Now that im officially back to work ie financial security im going to pull the trigger and finance a fender vintera sea green jaguar, a used traynor 4x10 bass cab and maybe layaway a used traynor bassmaster xs800 bass amp from a pawnshop. Excited for all of it but especially the jag!!


----------



## Vyn

Shopping for a new cab at the moment, have hit send on an Orange PPC212V. Spent weeks debating between the horizontal and the vertical options, decided on vertical in the end.

Next purchase will be some wood to make a little platform to lift my guitar rack off of the ground enough so I can use it for the V's without the tips getting owned by the floor.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Instead of a new bass I don't need, I think instead I'm going to spring for a Trace Elliot ELF so that I can have both a small headphone rig for guitar and bass; practice isn't much fun when you can't really hear what you're playing, so this will change that. I thought about going for the SVT Micro, but it's a bit big for the desk setup, and I can always pick one up later if I feel worthy of the Ampeg tone.



Made the mistake of listening to some Mastodon albums yesterday, that SVT tone is so god damn good that even if the Micro gets half of it, it's worth going for that first instead of the smaller ELF; especially when they're the same price.

I was a fool to thing I could be swayed from it, but I had to try.


----------



## r33per

odibrom said:


> Please do report back...


It's an absolute treat! And I've only had about 15 minutes with it...

Running the 290-A as dry into a Marshall 1912, 290-B as wet into the newly arrived Mesa 2x12 3/4 back. I've got a phasing issue with one effect, so I'll sort that then report back more fully - probably in a new thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo, after thinking hard about headphones...

...I got another set of ATH M40Xs.


----------



## runbirdman

I have been building PedalPCB clones for a while but really wanted a better compressor so a Keeley Compressor Plus is on order. I have been getting into slightly overdriven chicken pickin' licks so I think the Keeley with an EQD Dunes in the natural position may be just the ticket.


----------



## USMarine75

Schecter Nick Johnston USA en route. 

I'm already eyeing the Traditional SSH models too lol.



runbirdman said:


> I have been building PedalPCB clones for a while but really wanted a better compressor so a Keeley Compressor Plus is on order. I have been getting into slightly overdriven chicken pickin' licks so I think the Keeley with an EQD Dunes in the natural position may be just the ticket.



Definitely. 

Also, even without that turn your amp volume and gain up (AC/DC territory) and then roll back your guitar volume (hopefully you have a treble bleed circuit). It will compress the clean tones and make them naturally spanky.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Schecter Nick Johnston USA en route.
> 
> I'm already eyeing the Traditional SSH models too lol.


Local shop has two NJ imports that I'm ignoring really hard to save for a USA.


----------



## budda

Potentially a mic stand and clip to record the acoustic I just got (or whatever acoustic may replace that...)

Trying not to pick up my bass and worry about bass tones and new basses


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Strangely, I feel the sudden, and quite inexplicable, compulsion to buy a gold tube screamer.


----------



## Choop

Looking into getting a loop switcher for the first time ever--I was going to ditch my pedals and shop for a Fractal FX8 on Reverb, but totally fell back into just wanting to hang onto my current pedal collection and get a switcher to organize them better for specific sound combos.


----------



## budda

Choop said:


> Looking into getting a loop switcher for the first time ever--I was going to ditch my pedals and shop for a Fractal FX8 on Reverb, but totally fell back into just wanting to hang onto my current pedal collection and get a switcher to organize them better for specific sound combos.



Sell most of the pedals, get the FX8. I didn't miss my old setup .


----------



## Matt08642

Well, I was saving for an RG550DY, and now that I could pull the trigger, I'm honestly just really digging the guitars I have for the time being + I'm not sure I'd want a thinner (by 1mm) neck than my 2550 + a square heel joint  Decided to get a Blaze neck pickup to match the Blaze bridge for my 752 though. I can only hope it's as sick as the Bridge version, I've never played my 7 this much since putting that thing in


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was gonna save for an Audient ID series, but man I'm hearing so much hype for this thing (Motu M2) that I need to check it out. Or the SSL2.


----------



## DudeManBrother

My buddy just got the SSL2+ and it seems pretty great for that price range. I haven’t personally tracked through it, but I put it through my monitors while going over his project, and thought his guitar captures were nice. That Motu is getting a lot of praise though...


----------



## Boofchuck

I think I'm good at the moment. I really like my set up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Boofchuck said:


> I think I'm good at the moment. I really like my set up.


----------



## rexbinary

While not the most exciting purchase I got a good deal for one of these used.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Local shop has two NJ imports that I'm ignoring really hard to save for a USA.



I didn't realize there were so many different colors and options now. Have you seen the new nitro models with the Subatomic pickup set? They're $3100 though.

The 2020 Atomic Orange one and the regular colors are still $2699. The website says they're all wenge necks but they sure look like rosewood (no open pore figuring).


----------



## USMarine75

Carl Kolchak said:


> Strangely, I feel the sudden, and quite inexplicable, compulsion to buy a gold tube screamer.



The JHS Bonsai scratched that itch for me for a while.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> I didn't realize there were so many different colors and options now. Have you seen the new nitro models with the Subatomic pickup set? They're $3100 though.
> 
> The 2020 Atomic Orange one and the regular colors are still $2699. The website says they're all wenge necks but they sure look like rosewood (no open pore figuring).


I've got to go and compare the new Nitro models to see what I prefer, then decide if I'm happy with the blue or nudge them to do a pink one for me. Nick just got a USA version of the HSS import as well, so I think that will be the new model for next year.

On the Schecter site it sure looks like wenge to me.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Probably a cab sim like a radar. I am playing with a cheap pré amp and it does not sound good on high gain with headphones.


----------



## Triple-J

Ordered a EMG HAX for my OG Schecter Banshee there's an 85x in the bridge and I love it but I need the twangy funk of a single in the neck so I can live out my Nile Rodgers fantasies.

I also ordered a POD GO and managed to snag 20% off the price so it cost me £380 but the store I bought it from has now put the price up from £399 to £430 and all the other retailers who were selling it for £399 are now selling it for £430 too.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> I've got to go and compare the new Nitro models to see what I prefer, then decide if I'm happy with the blue or nudge them to do a pink one for me. Nick just got a USA version of the HSS import as well, so I think that will be the new model for next year.
> 
> On the Schecter site it sure looks like wenge to me.



Just looked on my comp yeah it's dark but def wenge. On my phone it looked solid black.

Def interested in seeing a custom NJ if you go that route.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Just looked on my comp yeah it's dark but def wenge. On my phone it looked solid black.
> 
> Def interested in seeing a custom NJ if you go that route.


I've got 2 Schecter USA ideas. Both strats, one with extra strings.

And then I'm going to end up with an old Dream Machine or a new Dream Machine really soon. I was playing a 90s/00s era Schecter USA strat the other day, and they're just so good.


----------



## lewis

Just ordered an EMG 35P4 in white for my Fan Fret bass but after that Im tempted to now get a Cali76 inverted edition

want to aim towards my dream setup up:

*Bass*
*EMG 35P* & DC35 pickups *(Part owned)*
Darkglass Tone Capsule onboard preamp
EMG ABC knob (bass pickup blend with no dead spots)

*Board*
Ling 6 G10S
*Korg Pitchblack Custom Tuner (owned)*
Trace Elliot Transit B Preamp
Cali76 compressor
Key and Gate Noise Gate
ABY Splitter > *Darkglass X Ultra (owned)*
>>>>>>>>> B7K Ultra
Radial 2:1 Mix (into Key input on Noise Gate)
- FOH

Think that about covers it
Working my way through this list one at a time.


----------



## lewis

Triple-J said:


> Ordered a EMG HAX for my OG Schecter Banshee there's an 85x in the bridge and I love it but I need the twangy funk of a single in the neck so I can live out my Nile Rodgers fantasies.
> 
> I also ordered a POD GO and managed to snag 20% off the price so it cost me £380 but the store I bought it from has now put the price up from £399 to £430 and all the other retailers who were selling it for £399 are now selling it for £430 too.


The HA and H are fantastic!!
I had the latter in my old fan fret for exactly the same reason as you!
not tried the X versions, but the standard version was excellent!

enjoy


----------



## Boofchuck

Spaced Out Ace said:


>



Well I could use a better gig bag haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DudeManBrother said:


> My buddy just got the SSL2+ and it seems pretty great for that price range. I haven’t personally tracked through it, but I put it through my monitors while going over his project, and thought his guitar captures were nice. That Motu is getting a lot of praise though...



yeah the Motu's getting a lot of praise for it's Mic pres, but I'm curious how it works for guitar DIs. The SSL2 seems REALLY solid for that use.


----------



## Metropolis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> yeah the Motu's getting a lot of praise for it's Mic pres, but I'm curious how it works for guitar DIs. The SSL2 seems REALLY solid for that use.



Both have really similar specs and dynamic range, 1 mega ohm impedance on both.


----------



## Zender

As soon as I can find one for the right (second hand) price: A boss RV-500. The "boss version" of a big sky. I have the other two 500's as well, and this one will complete the set. 

After that, I can shift my attention to just the dirt and quirky pedals, as delays, reverb, and basic effect are all covered. Looking forward to trimming down the pedalboard.


----------



## USMarine75

Nothing. That Schecter USA NJ was expensive. 

Because it would be this holy grail if I hadn’t already bought that:


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Nothing. That Schecter USA NJ was expensive.
> 
> Because it would be this holy grail if I hadn’t already bought that:
> 
> View attachment 83628
> 
> View attachment 83629
> 
> View attachment 83630
> 
> View attachment 83631


My friend has like 4 Maxxas! They are the best guitars in the world!


----------



## Mathemagician

I just discovered Driftwood amps. Now, I need nothing. But the want....want is very strong. A mini-nightmare could be just the 5150 fix I need. You know, on top of all the profiles I have of a 5150....


----------



## Steinmetzify

On a pedal kick lately, especially fuzz type shit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

You can get better tones from a Rat than fuzz.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You can get better tones from a Rat than fuzz.



I think that thing is a Rat clone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think that thing is a Rat clone.


You don't say...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You can get better tones from a Rat than fuzz.



Different, anyway. Grabbed a Big Muff last week, pretty sick tones. Hoping this will be cool together for some doom shit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

randall rms head and some synergy modules. Probably a deliverance and SLO setup.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 83641
> 
> 
> On a pedal kick lately, especially fuzz type shit


I keep thinking about buying one of those. The only Rat I have is a clone I built.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Shask said:


> I keep thinking about buying one of those. The only Rat I have is a clone I built.



Do it, it was $40 shipped on Reverb. Figure if it’s crap at least it wasn’t a $450 R2DU or something...

Be interesting to see if there’s a huge difference between them. You change anything about yours?


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Do it, it was $40 shipped on Reverb. Figure if it’s crap at least it wasn’t a $450 R2DU or something...
> 
> Be interesting to see if there’s a huge difference between them. You change anything about yours?


Mine was pretty much a stock circuit, but I did use a OP07 chip instead of the famous LM308. It is the easy to find chip most newer Rats come with. Lots of fake LM308s out there, and originals can be hard to find.

The Black Secret is suppose to be one of Mooer's best pedals. Lots of love for it. Most people say it sounds better than the newer production Pro Co Rats.


----------



## Adieu

USMarine75 said:


> Nothing. That Schecter USA NJ was expensive.
> 
> Because it would be this holy grail if I hadn’t already bought that:
> 
> View attachment 83628
> 
> View attachment 83629
> 
> View attachment 83630
> 
> View attachment 83631



EDIT: n/m that's an Ibanez right?


----------



## USMarine75

Adieu said:


> EDIT: n/m that's an Ibanez right?



Yes. One of their elite early shredders.

Hoshino made back in the late 80s and Ibanez used a lot of the design ideas in their Sabre, Radius, and JEMs.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Made the mistake of listening to some Mastodon albums yesterday, that SVT tone is so god damn good that even if the Micro gets half of it, it's worth going for that first instead of the smaller ELF; especially when they're the same price.
> 
> I was a fool to thing I could be swayed from it, but I had to try.



Sweewater delivery of a bass head is set for this weekend, didn't end up with exactly what I was looking, but we'll see how it goes


----------



## Gollapalli

I know that I really WANT an Omega Granophyre. But to be honest, all high gain amps sort of sound the same (maybe I should crosspost that to the unpopular opinions thread), so I should probably just stick to my 5150 2x12. Do I really need another SLO variant? At the end of the day, my playing matters a lot more than the amp. I have an agile chiral parallax 8 string coming in. 

That said I also REALLY want an ERG Tele with single coils, but I'd have to commission it. Time to tune my cheap squier tele to drop A to see whether it's really a usable sound.


----------



## broangiel

Gollapalli said:


> I know that I really WANT an Omega Granophyre. But to be honest, all high gain amps sort of sound the same (maybe I should crosspost that to the unpopular opinions thread), so I should probably just stick to my 5150 2x12. Do I really need another SLO variant? At the end of the day, my playing matters a lot more than the amp. I have an agile chiral parallax 8 string coming in.
> 
> That said I also REALLY want an ERG Tele with single coils, but I'd have to commission it. Time to tune my cheap squier tele to drop A to see whether it's really a usable sound.



By ERG, do you mean >6 strings or a baritone? If the latter, you could always buy a replacement neck. Warmoth has a baritone Tele neck in stock:
https://www.warmoth.com/Showcase/ShowcaseNeck.aspx?Body=1&Path=Spotlight&nScale=306&i=BTN2066


----------



## Gollapalli

broangiel said:


> By ERG, do you mean >6 strings or a baritone? If the latter, you could always buy a replacement neck. Warmoth has a baritone Tele neck in stock



A 7 or an 8 string. The baritone neck is a really interesting option though. I didn’t know that existed. I know agile made a 7 a while back, but I emailed them about it and they said they weren’t making anymore.


----------



## lurè

Saving up for an RG 550 genesis


----------



## mogar

Probably a squier tele and boss katana 50. 75% of my work is out of town, so I stay at my dads place to save on hotel fees. Would like a cheap rig to leave there and both seem to fit the bill.


----------



## USMarine75

Emma Okto-Nojs octave fuzz with subharmonic arrived.







mogar said:


> Probably a squier tele and boss katana 50. 75% of my work is out of town, so I stay at my dads place to save on hotel fees. Would like a cheap rig to leave there and both seem to fit the bill.



New Squiers are killing it. Also look into G&L. Same price range. Musiciansfriend regularly blows out MII G&L for 299-399.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a VFE Ice Scream clone.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lurè said:


> Saving up for an RG 550 genesis



i miss mine...had it for a short time. 

guy i bought it from on eBay was going through some rough times and didn't want to sell. a few months later he hit me up begging to get it back because it was a gift he received. felt bad about it so i sold it back to him. lol


----------



## Gravy Train

I have a Vola Guitar's Luna coming in tomorrow. Haven't played in over a year and sold all of my gear awhile back, so I am happy to get back into guitar.


----------



## protest

Not a purchase, but I get to play with this for a few days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Not a purchase, but I get to play with this for a few days.



I've seen a couple of people with these. I love my Ceres to death so I imagine this'll kick just as much ass.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Is it a one channel Preamp or...?


----------



## protest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is it a one channel Preamp or...?



Boost/OD pedal. Level, Gain, a 3 band active EQ with a Tight/Fat/Thick switch and a 3 way drive switch for clean, low gain, and mid gain crunch.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen a couple of people with these. I love my Ceres to death so I imagine this'll kick just as much ass.



It's very good. The Tight position is insane.
I can't really articulate how much tighter it makes an amp. I have my amp set with about as much low-end as possible. It's basically "fart fart fart" *click* *Meshuggah*

I would use it for the looser settings, which are in the realm of a more typical boost pedal.


----------



## Bearitone

I have a TC Integrated Pre Clone and it can take the floppiest turd of a low end and make it toight like toiger. Just adds a decent amount of noise too. Is this the Eros quiet?


----------



## USMarine75

Bought an MXR Phase 95. Does both Phase 90 and Phase 45 effect, plus it’s tiny.

I use it on the KPA as an always-on effect (same as Tremolo on my amp) not as a swirling effect.


----------



## protest

Bearitone said:


> I have a TC Integrated Pre Clone and it can take the floppiest turd of a low end and make it toight like toiger. Just adds a decent amount of noise too. Is this the Eros quiet?



I didn't notice any significant noise increase but I was also laughing too hard at how comically tight it was...

I'll play with it a lot more tonight/tomorrow and report back. Maybe post a thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm getting a wee bit bored of my TC clone so I'd like to check this out for more variety.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## USMarine75

spacebard said:


>



Sweet me and the wife have the same one and we use it for birthdays and special occasions.

Oh wait. Nevermind.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Thanks to someone in another thread. Just ordered a Hummingbird v4.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Sweewater delivery of a bass head is set for this weekend, didn't end up with exactly what I was looking, but we'll see how it goes



It has ..._arrived_, now to figure out what's considered a "good bass tone" vs. what I THINK is a good bass tone 

...and post a NAD I guess


----------



## prlgmnr

spacebard said:


>


Handy if you're 90 degrees out of phase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So finally got the Intellifex working. It sounds great but the thing that disappointed me are the delays are shooort. 418ms. I need something longer like 600ms - 900ms. Sooo now I need a MIDI stereo delay 

Unless im doing something wrong. There's some presets with really long delays. But I'm stuck at 418ms

Edit: I think I am, going back and reading the manual.  guess I still have some work to do learning this thing.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So finally got the Intellifex working. It sounds great but the thing that disappointed me are the delays are shooort. 418ms. I need something longer like 600ms - 900ms. Sooo now I need a MIDI stereo delay
> 
> Unless im doing something wrong. There's some presets with really long delays. But I'm stuck at 418ms
> 
> Edit: I think I am, going back and reading the manual.  guess I still have some work to do learning this thing.


If I remember correctly, I think it is only that short if you are using certain configurations. I just tried a preset with the pitch shift and reverb and such, and it was only 418ms, but when I switched to the delay, ducker configuration, it went up to 750ms.

EDIT: Yeah, looking at the manual, It looks like the configurations of delay and one other thing are 750ms, but the configurations with 3 things (chorus, delay reverb, for example), are 418ms.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> If I remember correctly, I think it is only that short if you are using certain configurations. I just tried a preset with the pitch shift and reverb and such, and it was only 418ms, but when I switched to the delay, ducker configuration, it went up to 750ms.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, looking at the manual, It looks like the configurations of delay and one other thing are 750ms, but the configurations with 3 things (chorus, delay reverb, for example), are 418ms.


Yeah I found that out after reading the manual more and actually messing with it. If I go into settings with just the delay (and/or ducker), I had the option for multiple delay types and longer delay times. But once I went to presewts that introduced the pitch or chorus modes, it was down to 418ms. Sucks because I wanted the modulated delay sounds for cleans.

Guess it does mean I'm gonna find a standalone delay unit. Probably either the Boss DD200 or Flashback X4.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I found that out after reading the manual more and actually messing with it. If I go into settings with just the delay (and/or ducker), I had the option for multiple delay types and longer delay times. But once I went to presewts that introduced the pitch or chorus modes, it was down to 418ms. Sucks because I wanted the modulated delay sounds for cleans.
> 
> Guess it does mean I'm gonna find a standalone delay unit. Probably either the Boss DD200 or Flashback X4.


Sell the Rocktron and buy an Eclipse!


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I found that out after reading the manual more and actually messing with it. If I go into settings with just the delay (and/or ducker), I had the option for multiple delay types and longer delay times. But once I went to presewts that introduced the pitch or chorus modes, it was down to 418ms. Sucks because I wanted the modulated delay sounds for cleans.
> 
> Guess it does mean I'm gonna find a standalone delay unit. Probably either the Boss DD200 or Flashback X4.


You could always grab a G major 2 also. It is probably better at being a modern all-around processor than the Rocktron stuff, even though the Rocktrons sound awesome. It goes up to 1800ms. I like that it always has ducking available, where with Rocktron it is only available on the Intellifex, not the Replifex, and only in certain limited configurations.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Sell the Rocktron and buy an Eclipse!



The Rocktron only cost me $100. 



Shask said:


> You could always grab a G major 2 also. It is probably better at being a modern all-around processor than the Rocktron stuff, even though the Rocktrons sound awesome. It goes up to 1800ms. I like that it always has ducking available, where with Rocktron it is only available on the Intellifex, not the Replifex, and only in certain limited configurations.



I'm pretty set on keeping the Intellifex in my chain. I love the chorus and reverbs it has. All I really need is a delay and I'm set. I've sen Flashback X4s go pretty cheap.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Rocktron only cost me $100.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty set on keeping the Intellifex in my chain. I love the chorus and reverbs it has. All I really need is a delay and I'm set. I've sen Flashback X4s go pretty cheap.


Oh no, definitely don't listen to me if you want financially conscious gear advice.


----------



## budda

The 70s MIJ acoustic did not pan out.

I can now say I own a Martin.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Rocktron only cost me $100.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty set on keeping the Intellifex in my chain. I love the chorus and reverbs it has. All I really need is a delay and I'm set. I've sen Flashback X4s go pretty cheap.


Yeah, definitely keep that Intellifex even if you only ever use it for one thing and pair it with other units. Use it as your dedicated Chorus box.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Yeah, definitely keep that Intellifex even if you only ever use it for one thing and pair it with other units. Use it as your dedicated Chorus box.


Yeah the chorus sound is a keeper for sure. As well as the pitch effect. Still haven't even delved into the 8-voice chorus yet.

I did some reading and apparently the Mooer Ocean Machine can store 24 different patches. I might get that since I can also have some variety with the reverb, too.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

There's an RG2550E and a triamp mk1 at guitar center that I'm gonna try to trade my iron label and my combo for and I seriously hope they take the trades without asking for too much cash. I'm expecting enough credit with some haggling for both but it's a lil stressful since they never meet expectations. They're fair but it's still disappointing.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Rocktron only cost me $100.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty set on keeping the Intellifex in my chain. I love the chorus and reverbs it has. All I really need is a delay and I'm set. I've sen Flashback X4s go pretty cheap.


 Although the Replifex doesn't offer ducking it does have two simulataneous delays each up to 1009ms with full control of levels and mix etc, regarless of the configuration used.
- I use a Replifex and it's a great unit. You can have a 2 voice chorus, 2 delays, a reverb, phaser, tremolo and more all at the same time if you want. Don't let the reviews make you think it sounds like crap compared to an Intellifex. It doesn't. It's basically the same thing with different algorithms.
- A really nice feature of the Replifex is the per preset programmable spillover option on the reverb and delay, and also the rotary speaker is really good too. The Eq can be really helpful as well.
- You can't beat it for the $250 or whatever they go for nowadays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> Although the Replifex doesn't offer ducking it does have two simulataneous delays each up to 1009ms with full control of levels and mix etc, regarless of the configuration used.
> - I use a Replifex and it's a great unit. You can have a 2 voice chorus, 2 delays, a reverb, phaser, tremolo and more all at the same time if you want. Don't let the reviews make you think it sounds like crap compared to an Intellifex. It doesn't. It's basically the same thing with different algorithms.
> - A really nice feature of the Replifex is the per preset programmable spillover option on the reverb and delay, and also the rotary speaker is really good too. The Eq can be really helpful as well.
> - You can't beat it for the $250 or whatever they go for nowadays.


Yeah I'm currently juggling between a Replifex, Xpression, Ocean Machine, X4, or DD200. 

I don't need it NOW, but when the time comes I would like to have those extra delays.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I'm currently juggling between a Replifex, Xpression, Ocean Machine, X4, or DD200.
> 
> I don't need it NOW, but when the time comes I would like to have those extra delays.


 Between the Replifex and Xpression I prefer the Replifex just because it has the channel switching and is made in USA, but the Xpression is exactly the same thing without channel switching and made in China I believe, but they are newer units by a good 10+ years. I've heard the Xpression and it sounds as good as a Replifex or Intellifex so if they did cheap out on components or something like that I can't tell any quality differences in sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> Between the Replifex and Xpression I prefer the Replifex just because it has the channel switching and is made in USA, but the Xpression is exactly the same thing without channel switching and made in China I believe, but they are newer units by a good 10+ years. I've heard the Xpression and it sounds as good as a Replifex or Intellifex so if they did cheap out on components or something like that I can't tell any quality differences in sound.



I have external MIDI-to-relay switchers so I can deal. I've seen Xpressions go *significantly* cheaper than Replifexes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I'm currently juggling between a Replifex, Xpression, Ocean Machine, X4, or DD200.
> 
> I don't need it NOW, but when the time comes I would like to have those extra delays.


Ocean Machine. Two kick ass delay engines + a kick ass reverb engine. Get a good Chorus and sell the intellifex.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ocean Machine. Two kick ass delay engines + a kick ass reverb engine. Get a good Chorus and sell the intellifex.


Not ditching this thing. i actually like it. Plus with how fucked up it is, I'm not making much money.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> Between the Replifex and Xpression I prefer the Replifex just because it has the channel switching and is made in USA, but the Xpression is exactly the same thing without channel switching and made in China I believe, but they are newer units by a good 10+ years. I've heard the Xpression and it sounds as good as a Replifex or Intellifex so if they did cheap out on components or something like that I can't tell any quality differences in sound.


I have the Intellifex Online and Replifex now. I think the Intellifex Chorus is better overall. That 8-Voice is killer. However, I found one good trick on the Replifex that the Intellifex can't do, which is run a Pitch Detune with the Chorus at the same time for some thick 80's style Chorus.

I have a G Major 2 that I like a lot also, and the same trick works well to thicken up the Chorus so it isn't so subtle.

I have a Lexicon MPX-1 on the way. Looking forward to seeing how it stacks up against these as well. Loving these old units now that I can afford them, lol.


----------



## c7spheres

Shask said:


> I have the Intellifex Online and Replifex now. I think the Intellifex Chorus is better overall. That 8-Voice is killer. However, I found one good trick on the Replifex that the Intellifex can't do, which is run a Pitch Detune with the Chorus at the same time for some thick 80's style Chorus.
> 
> I have a G Major 2 that I like a lot also, and the same trick works well to thicken up the Chorus so it isn't so subtle.
> 
> I have a Lexicon MPX-1 on the way. Looking forward to seeing how it stacks up against these as well. Loving these old units now that I can afford them, lol.


 I've done that with the pitch as a detune but not with the chorus too. Good idea. Yeh, I like that 8-voice chorus on the Intellifex units. I think the quality of the Replifex chorus is just as good if you were to say only use 2 voices of the Intellifex chorus in comparison, but with the Intellifex you can also do the multi delay tap thing and stuff. I love these era units. Amazing they're still relevant today far as digital gear goes.
- I've had an MPX-1 before and an MPX-g2 as well and also a PCM-81 down the line. It was short lived because I just couldn't justify the costs at the time, but the reverbs in those Lexicon's are great. The MPX-g2 had really good distortions too although both Lexicons did have some switching noise and gaps it was still workable. The Rocktrons really excell in the noise preservation and switching categories in comparison to other units I found. It's all about that internal mixer they got in there. 
- I've had most of these units at one time or another over the years and love them all.
- There's also the Multivalve for anyone interested that is also the same as a Replifex or Xpression but with the tube inside it and a mono input. I personally like the Replifex and Xpression better sound quality wise though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I was also interested in the Lexicon stuff, until I read about the switching gaps. Had a friend who got a PCM because he's a Troochi fanboy, but couldn't justify keeping it because of that. He moved onto a G-Force and has lived happily ever since.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I was also interested in the Lexicon stuff, until I read about the switching gaps. Had a friend who got a PCM because he's a Troochi fanboy, but couldn't justify keeping it because of that. He moved onto a G-Force and has lived happily ever since.


 That gap thing is why you'd often see two of everything in racks and a parallel mixer especially with Lexicon, Eventides, TC's etc. They almost all have gaps or clicks and pops, but get two of them and use basic bypass on with a midi controller and problem solved. Now that things like AxeFX exists I wonder how many of these units will get bought up because of the lack of alternatives coming out. Even the Xpression is no longer made for several years now and nothing is taking the place of these units. Everything new coming out is a modeller and everything still sold is really old already, like the G-Major etc. 
- Get them while you can.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I was also interested in the Lexicon stuff, until I read about the switching gaps. Had a friend who got a PCM because he's a Troochi fanboy, but couldn't justify keeping it because of that. He moved onto a G-Force and has lived happily ever since.


Yeah, that is why people use the analog mixers with these units. I will either do that, or just use it with my Recto, which has a parallel loop.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> I've done that with the pitch as a detune but not with the chorus too. Good idea. Yeh, I like that 8-voice chorus on the Intellifex units. I think the quality of the Replifex chorus is just as good if you were to say only use 2 voices of the Intellifex chorus in comparison, but with the Intellifex you can also do the multi delay tap thing and stuff. I love these era units. Amazing they're still relevant today far as digital gear goes.
> - I've had an MPX-1 before and an MPX-g2 as well and also a PCM-81 down the line. It was short lived because I just couldn't justify the costs at the time, but the reverbs in those Lexicon's are great. The MPX-g2 had really good distortions too although both Lexicons did have some switching noise and gaps it was still workable. The Rocktrons really excell in the noise preservation and switching categories in comparison to other units I found. It's all about that internal mixer they got in there.
> - I've had most of these units at one time or another over the years and love them all.
> - There's also the Multivalve for anyone interested that is also the same as a Replifex or Xpression but with the tube inside it and a mono input. I personally like the Replifex and Xpression better sound quality wise though.


Yeah, I love different types of Chorus, but found the secret formula just recently, lol. Running the Pitch Detune with the regular Chorus, or TriChorus is that 80's tone. It can also take a subtle Chorus like TC Electronic and make it more thick and watery in that Come as You Are way. For pedals, I have also been messing with mixing my Digitech Luxe with my Source Audio Gemeni in a similar way. Definitely makes me mad now all Chorus pedals do not have a Detune knob, lol.

The MPX-1 at less than $200 they go for now seems like a killer deal.

Yeah, I don't know why more units don't come with an analog mixer like Rocktron. Just in recent years you finally started seeing it in some pedals, like Source Audio.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> That gap thing is why you'd often see two of everything in racks and a parallel mixer especially with Lexicon, Eventides, TC's etc. They almost all have gaps or clicks and pops, but get two of them and use basic bypass on with a midi controller and problem solved. Now that things like AxeFX exists I wonder how many of these units will get bought up because of the lack of alternatives coming out. Even the Xpression is no longer made for several years now and nothing is taking the place of these units. Everything new coming out is a modeller and everything still sold is really old already, like the G-Major etc.
> - Get them while you can.


I have an Axe-FX II but still love buying these old units. It is hard for me to just use an Axe-FX for like Reverb or something, lol. I like these old units as set-and-forget boxes just to sit on top of my amp. I think I only use like 3-4 settings, but they usually always sound more impressive than using newer pedals. Yeah, I have been trying to buy up several of them that I always wanted, but just never got. I have several of them now, so there is only one or two more that I still look out for. Sadly anything comparable is only coming out in pedals now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Oh. Shun. Muh. Sheen.


----------



## c7spheres

Shask said:


> Yeah, that is why people use the analog mixers with these units. I will either do that, or just use it with my Recto, which has a parallel loop.


 My V-Twin rack is like the Rectos. That dreaded parallel loop. It's a pain because the loop is parallel but the range is still only 10-90% so you can't do a 100% wet mix without another mod. I called Boogie and they can do the 100% wet mod or a series mod the V-Twin rack but I have to send it to them, not a user doable thing like a Recto is. At least the Recto says 10-90%, My V-Twin says 0-100% and I thought it was there as an option for years then I tried doing a 100% wet mix and was like wtf is going on and it turns out it was all BS and it's actually a 0-90% rather than a 0-100% or a even a 10-90%. False advertising! I want my money back! : )


----------



## odibrom

I don't get why people complain about these pops when changing patches. These Multi-FXs units are built to use external controls over parameter so to FLAWLESSLY change settings during a performance. I've been doing this for far too long to understand the complaints. I build my patches for the songs in hand and change everything I need in the song with MIDI Control Change messages, some with expression pedals, others with On/Off instructions. This allows me to completely change the main tone character of any tune I'm playing. I can turn On/Off any FX and also play with some of its parameters without any pop sound derived from the patch changing instruction. This has been so useful that I practically only use 1 patch for everything.

One patch per song and a mute before switching is my method, although I've mainly been using 1 patch for everything... MIDI Control Change and Continuous Control messages are the way to "pop"less sound changes in performances... in my opinion and experience that is...


----------



## Bogner

Another Wizard Amp and a Boss Waza Tube Amp Expander.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fryette deliverance and SLO modules for my MTS head.


----------



## rexbinary

I picked up a 121.....well not really it's a t.bone R100.







The best part about this purchase is if it's not as good as a real 121 I'll never know because I'm not ever dropping $1300 on a mic in this lifetime.

I picked up one of these as well to try with my SM57 (which is a real one):


----------



## akinari

Trying hard to convince myself not to buy an MXR Shin Juku or Raijin drive considering I have a basement full of cool amps and would likely end up plugging it into the Crate practice amp I have in my bedroom


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

akinari said:


> Trying hard to convince myself not to buy an MXR Shin Juku or Raijin drive considering I have a basement full of cool amps and would likely end up plugging it into the Crate practice amp I have in my bedroom


Not sure why. Both of those pedals sounded pretty meh in demos from what I remember.


----------



## AussieTerry

Trying to sell my EVH 5150 LBX so I can get a EVH 5150 50w, I always thought I couldn't use a tube amp that was bigger than 30w with a V30 speaker


----------



## Carl Kolchak

My next planned purchase was going to be for a new tube screamer. That plan came to fruition in the form of a Maxon ST9 Pro+. It was the smart choice.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

rexbinary said:


> I picked up a 121.....well not really it's a t.bone R100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part about this purchase is if it's not as good as a real 121 I'll never know because I'm not ever dropping $1300 on a mic in this lifetime.
> 
> I picked up one of these as well to try with my SM57 (which is a real one):


Have you had a chance to record with it yet, and if so how'd it sound?


----------



## fps

Looks like being a Gibson Hummingbird. Anyone here with experiences of one?


----------



## Choop

Carl Kolchak said:


> My next planned purchase was going to be for a new tube screamer. That plan came to fruition in the form of a Maxon ST9 Pro+. It was the smart choice.



Nice! That's what I use too, and I haven't wanted for another OD since getting it. Currently using as a boost for the Rectifier, but it's extremely versatile for a TS.


----------



## rexbinary

Carl Kolchak said:


> Have you had a chance to record with it yet, and if so how'd it sound?


I haven't yet. I hope to this weekend.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I recently bought a VFE Ice Scream clone for a good price. Wanted to try one for awhile, was never able to find one used, so I bought a clone. I suspect, based on documents for the VFE clone and those for an ST-9/STL clone that the VFE is a modded clone of the Super Tube Screamer.


----------



## Shask

Project buy old cheap cool rack stuff continues. Got the Lexicon MPX-1 today. I am gonna have fun learning this thing.


----------



## gunch

the meta has shifted to old man pickups 

@budda who was that dude from Akron you reccomended before??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I decided after toying with the Intellifex for a week or two, that yeah, I'm fine with it as is. Don't NEED the long delay as much as I thought. Still wouldn't mind getting a MIDI-bypassable delay down the road though. Just in case I want that 700+ ms delay.

Seriously, the delay is definitely usable and sounds great for lead and '80s rhythms, and chorus is fucking sublime. I've yet to play anything that sounds as good as it. Spent some time dialing in a '80s as fuck rhythm sound drenched in chorus and delay and uuugh it's so good.


----------



## budda

@gunch recommended for what haha. Sorry, I have zero recollection.


----------



## gunch

budda said:


> @gunch recommended for what haha. Sorry, I have zero recollection.



boutique PAF maker that was under the radar and less expensive than like, BKP and the like


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> boutique PAF maker that was under the radar and less expensive than like, BKP and the like



Don't think I had an Akron guy. Elysian and Vineham (east coast Canada) are my usual recs, and there's some good work in the Toronto area too. But I will ask my buddy in Cleveland if he once mentioned someone. I know he has elysians in a Les Paul though.


----------



## JozefJ

I'm currently aiming at LTD EC-1000 with SD pickups


----------



## Emperoff




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.wolfetone.com/product/blisterbucker/

Since I'm not getting the delay, might either pull the trigger on another Fokin Demolition, or finally check out the Wolfetone Blisterbucker.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.wolfetone.com/product/blisterbucker/
> 
> Since I'm not getting the delay, might either pull the trigger on another Fokin Demolition, or finally check out the Wolfetone Blisterbucker.


fyi took me 3 months to get Fokins due to covid fucking up the mail


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> fyi took me 3 months to get Fokins due to covid fucking up the mail



It took me ~2 months as well.  Worth the wait though. I fucking loved the Demolitions in my Hagstrom Swede.


----------



## narad

Is there some relation between Fokin and Padalka? I only ever saw them used in his earlier guitars. If it's his house brand than I'd be interested to try them.


----------



## Vyn

I think more pointys are in order. Eyeing off one of the new Karl Sanders KSVs although apparently Dean is sold out at the moment


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Just bought some pickup covers and the Seymour Duncan Triple Shot system. Next up....a pair of Black Winters....whenever they become goddamn available


----------



## deigo

narad said:


> Is there some relation between Fokin and Padalka? I only ever saw them used in his earlier guitars. If it's his house brand than I'd be interested to try them.


It's not Padalka's inhouse brand. Fokin pickups are quite popular in Russia, so Lepsky, Padalka and other luthiers use them when people ask.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kinda feeling a P-Bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Is there some relation between Fokin and Padalka? I only ever saw them used in his earlier guitars. If it's his house brand than I'd be interested to try them.



Not sure. Only just discovered Fokin recently after doing some pickup hunting. I just know the Demolition sounds now I wish the Duncan SH5 Custom sounded.


----------



## Vyn

I keep reading Forkin as Foreskin.

...Carry on...


----------



## Shask

Vyn said:


> I keep reading Forkin as Foreskin.
> 
> ...Carry on...


I keep thinking people are making fun of Fortin.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> I keep thinking people are making fun of Fortin.



I just think "fuck'n", but with an accent.


----------



## budda

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kinda feeling a P-Bass.



Do it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

budda said:


> Do it.



Sent out a couple Reverb offers. People want stupid money for MIJ ones now apparently. If nothing bites these an old AmSpec down the street.


----------



## USMarine75

akinari said:


> Trying hard to convince myself not to buy an MXR Shin Juku or Raijin drive considering I have a basement full of cool amps and would likely end up plugging it into the Crate practice amp I have in my bedroom



Shin Suzuki makes some great stuff and MXR for as popular as they are seems underrated.

The Shin Juku is a great Dumble style pedal if that’s your thing.

If you’re interested in the Raijin, MusiciansFriend regularly blows them out as a SDOTD for $70.



Carl Kolchak said:


> My next planned purchase was going to be for a new tube screamer. That plan came to fruition in the form of a Maxon ST9 Pro+. It was the smart choice.



Great choice. 

Basically an 808 with mid controls. How can you go wrong. It’s prob one of the most underrated in the TS series IMO.


----------



## budda

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sent out a couple Reverb offers. People want stupid money for MIJ ones now apparently. If nothing bites these an old AmSpec down the street.



Everyone thinks their stuff is worth more because they own it


----------



## MaxOfMetal

budda said:


> Everyone thinks their stuff is worth more because they own it



They're certainly worth it, I'm just cheap.


----------



## oniduder

ceriatone gargoyle is on it's way, not waiting but like UPS shipped, left somewhere in japan recently

yaaay


----------



## USMarine75

oniduder said:


> ceriatone gargoyle is on it's way, not waiting but like UPS shipped, left somewhere in japan recently
> 
> yaaay



Somehow Ceriatone is still one of the best kept secrets in guitar gear.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Somehow Ceriatone is still one of the best kept secrets in guitar gear.



Despite the threads!


----------



## prlgmnr

I think I might make a small pedalboard for bass - I've got a VT Bass DI, Bass octave deluxe, OC3, will add a compressor, envelope filter and....what else? Maybe a synth of some sort? Meris Enzo?


----------



## Nicki

Guys... I think... I think I'm done... Like.. I want nothing. No GAS. 100% satisfied with my setups...

What is this feeling? I don't know what's happening. What have I become?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Nicki said:


> What have I become?


Misguided for a short while apparently. 

You'll come back to GAS, or GAS comes back to you, there's no escape to the endless cycle. See you soon brother.


----------



## Bearitone

Nicki said:


> Guys... I think... I think I'm done... Like.. I want nothing. No GAS. 100% satisfied with my setups...
> 
> What is this feeling? I don't know what's happening. What have I become?



what’s your current rig?
The whole signal chain if you don’t mind


----------



## rokket2005

Contentment is a frame of mind, not a gear list.


----------



## StevenC

Was going to get a Cali76 big box reissue, but then my Compact Deluxe has given up the ghost so that needs fixed first.


----------



## budda

Nicki said:


> Guys... I think... I think I'm done... Like.. I want nothing. No GAS. 100% satisfied with my setups...
> 
> What is this feeling? I don't know what's happening. What have I become?



Satisfied.

I don't GAS for much. There's nothing out there I need. A few things I want, sure, but I'm all set.


----------



## r33per

odibrom said:


> Please do report back...


I have here: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/mesa-triaxis-2-90-wet-dry-ish.343510/


----------



## Bearitone

rokket2005 said:


> Contentment is a frame of mind, not a gear list.



yup. Still curious though


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

My prestige GAS has been sated. It was completely worth it


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nicki said:


> What have I become?


My sweetest friend......


----------



## technomancer

Still more transformers, chassis, head shells, etc etc 

Almost done with the Friedman JJ and SS builds so next up:

Lux - Suhr SL67 aka 50w Plexi, Merren OT / Heyboer choke / Classic Tone power
Nox - Cameron HG Jose 50w Plexi based, Merren OT / Heyboer choke / Classic Tone power
Friedman JEL100 turret build, probably with the gain boost on the footswitch as well as the channel switching and an added global master, all Heyboer iron
Wizard MTL50 with added global master, Mercury OT and choke Classic Tone power (because $300 vs $130 for similar transformers is insane)

Everything is already here for the first two on the list except the faceplates so I'll probably be starting the turret boards for those in the next week or so.


----------



## pearl_07

Hopped on the preorder list for an Antisleep KWB+ (MXR Distortion+ copy with a broken diode made know by Kowloon Walled City).

Apparently Kurt from God City and John from EAE had a hand in getting things organized so I have no doubt this will be some quality stuff.


----------



## rokket2005

I picked up the new Chick Corea book today since more than anything lately I could use motivation rather than gear. It's seems short, but I'm sure it has a lot of useful insight. Also I put new strings on my singlecut the other night and why do I need other guitars.


----------



## Nicki

Bearitone said:


> what’s your current rig?
> The whole signal chain if you don’t mind


A Rig:

TC Polytune 3 -> TS Mini -> Airis Savage Drive V4 -> ISP Decimator Pro Rack G Ch1 -> EVH5150 50w EL34 -> (loop send) Pod HD Pro -> Fender Engager Boost -> ISP Decimator Pro Rack G Ch2 -> (loop return) 5150 -> Two Notes Torpedo Captor -> Orange 212OB

B Rig:

PRS MT15 -> (loop send) -> Boss GT1 -> (loop return) MT15 -> Fender Bassbreaker 112 w/ Vintage 30

A Rig is the performance/recording rig. I flip/flop between using the TS mini and the savage drive but never both at the same time. B Rig is a much simpler & stripped down rig meant for practicing and portability.


----------



## Bearitone

Nicki said:


> A Rig:
> 
> TC Polytune 3 -> TS Mini -> Airis Savage Drive V4 -> ISP Decimator Pro Rack G Ch1 -> EVH5150 50w EL34 -> (loop send) Pod HD Pro -> Fender Engager Boost -> ISP Decimator Pro Rack G Ch2 -> (loop return) 5150 -> Two Notes Torpedo Captor -> Orange 212OB
> 
> B Rig:
> 
> PRS MT15 -> (loop send) -> Boss GT1 -> (loop return) MT15 -> Fender Bassbreaker 112 w/ Vintage 30
> 
> A Rig is the performance/recording rig. I flip/flop between using the TS mini and the savage drive but never both at the same time. B Rig is a much simpler & stripped down rig meant for practicing and portability.



Tell me what you like about the open back 212. I’ve never really thought to try open back. After my shitty experience with a ported cab i just said fuck anything that isn’t completely closed


----------



## Nicki

Bearitone said:


> Tell me what you like about the open back 212. I’ve never really thought to try open back. After my shitty experience with a ported cab i just said fuck anything that isn’t completely closed


2 things, one of them specific to the Orange 212ob.

1. (Orange specific) - size & shape. I was living in an apartment at the time I bought it and the long box of a 212 closed back would have taken up too much floor space for the room I was using as an office/music room. The narrower profile (in both length and depth) of the 212OB didn't take up as much floor space. Even though I'm in a house now, it's not a huge house and my music space is not that much bigger than what I had in my apartment so it still fits my needs perfectly in terms of space taken.

2. Less boomy low end. The open back allows low frequencies to escape out the back and be diffused and reflected off a wall which results in less audible low end, allowing the guitar to shine through as a mid-ranged focused instrument. Closed cabs, with their deeper profile, trap the bass frequencies, reflect them around within the cab a bunch, then allow escape through a small ported hole in the front (at least, that's what I've seen with most closed backs) resulting in a low end assault to the front of the cab, making the audible sound boomier and (to my ears) muddier than it should be. 

When I bought my Rocker 15 terror (which is now gone), I A/B'd the closed back and open back to see which I liked the sound of more. The OB was obviously the winner.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably gonna start doing my own fret leveling. Did some reading and ended up buying an old 24'' carpenter's level.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably gonna start doing my own fret leveling. Did some reading and ended up buying an old 24'' carpenter's level.


I have wanted to do this for years, but always afraid to make the initial investment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shask said:


> I have wanted to do this for years, but always afraid to make the initial investment.


Honestly it's not hard to do. I've done it to a few guitars in the last year. You could get an offcut of stone for countertops and use it as a base for some stick on sandpaper, or just use a piece of acrylic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> Honestly it's not hard to do. I've done it to a few guitars in the last year. You could get an offcut of stone for countertops and use it as a base for some stick on sandpaper, or just use a piece of acrylic.



Yeah I've heard this too. But I don't live near any places like that so I got an old aluminum straight edge for cheap.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I've heard this too. But I don't live near any places like that so I got an old aluminum straight edge for cheap.


anything hard and flat will work tbh. I've used a chunk of wood that I cut before


----------



## StevenC

I guess I need to find an 8 string Jazzmaster or Firebird vibrato now.


----------



## vilk

I am really happy with my amp and I have a pretty good little pedalboard going, but I've come to realize I just can't play as loud as I want to in an apartment (building from the 1940s), and if you don't push a guitar speaker enough, it's never going to sound right (and my Weber DT12 is already pretty low efficiency).

So I'm gonna get a POD Go. I was leaning towards the HX Stomp for a while, but after more research, I think the POD Go will be better for me, since I don't really mess with stereo or multiple amps or MIDI. It's not my first time with a digital modeler, as I did used to have an AmpliFire, and while it sounded pretty great, it was just so fucking annoying to do all the menu hopping and trying to keep track of what's going on. I don't really like having to boot up the laptop just to fiddle with stuff. However the POD Go has a nice (comparatively) big screen, 5 knobs for adjusting parameters with minimal scrolling, etc. I like how it shows you the "signal chain" right there. I plan to play with headphones so I can actually "turn up" and hear what the fuck I'm playing. Though eventually I might like to get some kind of small powered monitor just in case someone wants to hear me play it. 

I'm still using all my analog gear in a band. And I'm not going to pretend I wouldn't prefer to practice with that kind of gear over a modeler... maybe one day if I'm ever fortunate enough to afford a freestanding home I'll get to practice with the same gear I use to perform or record. But recently I find myself being deterred from practicing at home because the whole time I'm more concerned with my volume level and wondering whether or not I'm being heard by my neighbors. It's not that they don't deserve it since they are loud annoying assholes, but it's because I hate them and their inconsiderate behavior so much that I refuse to let myself be like them. 

It was a long time ago, but I used to enjoy this old piece of crap called a Korg Pandora Mini and using headphones with it to play along with my favorite tunes, and it sounded like shit, but I got by. And I'm sure the new Helix modeling stuff is gonna be worlds ahead of that thing, plus getting to use it like a pedalboard might make it feel more... real? I guess I'll find out!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> anything hard and flat will work tbh. I've used a chunk of wood that I cut before


Did debate on doing that. Local wood supplier has been having issues getting good wood, though. So it was either splurge and get an import-made $25 16'' that probably isn't straight, or find an old AF aluminum spirit level for significantly cheaper. Which I did.  Plus I feel like with the longer length, it would be quicker and more accurate.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did debate on doing that. Local wood supplier has been having issues getting good wood, though. So it was either splurge and get an import-made $25 16'' that probably isn't straight, or find an old AF aluminum spirit level for significantly cheaper. Which I did.  Plus I feel like with the longer length, it would be quicker and more accurate.


 You can go to Home Depot and get precut hardwood pieces for less than $2 made from birch or poplar. They're about 1.5"x1.5"x24" in size and from what I can tell are straight.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty set on giving an Explorer one more shot. Looking at trying one of the Schecter E-1s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty set on giving an Explorer one more shot. Looking at trying one of the Schecter E-1s.



ooor probably gonna rescind my no-Superstrat rule for one of these


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ooor probably gonna rescind my no-Superstrat rule for one of these


Doesn't that Kenny sig count as a superstrat? Lol


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

vilk said:


> I am really happy with my amp and I have a pretty good little pedalboard going, but I've come to realize I just can't play as loud as I want to in an apartment (building from the 1940s), and if you don't push a guitar speaker enough, it's never going to sound right (and my Weber DT12 is already pretty low efficiency).
> 
> So I'm gonna get a POD Go. I was leaning towards the HX Stomp for a while, but after more research, I think the POD Go will be better for me, since I don't really mess with stereo or multiple amps or MIDI. It's not my first time with a digital modeler, as I did used to have an AmpliFire, and while it sounded pretty great, it was just so fucking annoying to do all the menu hopping and trying to keep track of what's going on. I don't really like having to boot up the laptop just to fiddle with stuff. However the POD Go has a nice (comparatively) big screen, 5 knobs for adjusting parameters with minimal scrolling, etc. I like how it shows you the "signal chain" right there. I plan to play with headphones so I can actually "turn up" and hear what the fuck I'm playing. Though eventually I might like to get some kind of small powered monitor just in case someone wants to hear me play it.
> 
> I'm still using all my analog gear in a band. And I'm not going to pretend I wouldn't prefer to practice with that kind of gear over a modeler... maybe one day if I'm ever fortunate enough to afford a freestanding home I'll get to practice with the same gear I use to perform or record. But recently I find myself being deterred from practicing at home because the whole time I'm more concerned with my volume level and wondering whether or not I'm being heard by my neighbors. It's not that they don't deserve it since they are loud annoying assholes, but it's because I hate them and their inconsiderate behavior so much that I refuse to let myself be like them.
> 
> It was a long time ago, but I used to enjoy this old piece of crap called a Korg Pandora Mini and using headphones with it to play along with my favorite tunes, and it sounded like shit, but I got by. And I'm sure the new Helix modeling stuff is gonna be worlds ahead of that thing, plus getting to use it like a pedalboard might make it feel more... real? I guess I'll find out!



the Helix line is great, with the right IRs you will get tones you like.

or for a little more, if you really want to continue to use your analogue gear, buy a Boss Tube Amp Expander. only downside is that you’re not reducing wear on your main rig (so would need to re tube sooner than if you didn’t use the rig for practice).


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Doesn't that Kenny sig count as a superstrat? Lol


 Rescind he said.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> Rescind he said.


Okay. But you're not listening to me. There are other things that need to be taken into account here, like the whole spectrum of human emotion. You can't just lump everything into these two categories and then just deny everything else.


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Okay. But you're not listening to me. There are other things that need to be taken into account here, like the whole spectrum of human emotion. You can't just lump everything into these two categories and then just deny everything else.


 I haven't been following the conversation. Obviously I'm missing some critical details.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Doesn't that Kenny sig count as a superstrat? Lol


Yeah but it had some unique specs so I was gonna give it a pass. The colors, the scale length, the features, the signature artist (since I'm a Type O Fan). The blue guitar is just a plane jane Superstrat with a cool color.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Doesn't that Kenny sig count as a superstrat? Lol



Also something I noticed about a lot of the recent Schecter Superstrats is they put the bridge pickup a lot closer to the bridge than most companies, so that'll give the guitar the extra bite I love.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also something I noticed about a lot of the recent Schecter Superstrats is they put the bridge pickup a lot closer to the bridge than most companies, so that'll give the guitar the extra bite I love.


Nice.


----------



## Matt08642

Well, didn't plan on this but here we are:




Figured this was cheaper and quicker than buying pickups for slight EQ differences for the time being


----------



## Kobalt

*What is your next guitar/gear purchase gonna be?*

Talent.

Money can buy anything... right? Right??


----------



## odibrom

Matt08642 said:


> Well, didn't plan on this but here we are:
> 
> View attachment 84457
> 
> 
> Figured this was cheaper and quicker than buying pickups for slight EQ differences for the time being



... at the front or at the loop? How does it sound? I'm looking at buying one EQ pedal, but undecided on which... Analogue or digital... oh so many questions...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And I finally decided to get the Motu M2. It's on backorder so I won't get it for like 2 weeks, though.


----------



## Choop

Got a JB/Jazz set pretty cheap--going to install 'em in my Explorer with gold hardware. Swapping the slugs & screws so it all matches!




Still on the lookout for a nice Fender strat with a floyd rose--the pickings are slim atm save for the newish player series strats.


----------



## Adieu

Where did you get gold slugs?


----------



## Choop

Adieu said:


> Where did you get gold slugs?



https://www.philadelphialuthiertools.com/

Here!


----------



## Choop

Also, just waxing the poles individually before installing--will report back if this results in a microphonic nightmare.


----------



## sleewell

i think i need a cheap straight 4x12 to go with my slant 4x12 for these outdoor gigs. i have a mako but it weighs like 900 lbs and i dont want to haul it in and out of my basement for each show.


----------



## Choop

sleewell said:


> i think i need a cheap straight 4x12 to go with my slant 4x12 for these outdoor gigs. i have a mako but it weighs like 900 lbs and i dont want to haul it in and out of my basement for each show.



Not sure what dimensions roughly that you would be looking for, but my first thought was that Peavey 412m is a pretty solid straight 4x12 cab that should be pretty cheap to pick up if there is one around.


----------



## sleewell

Choop said:


> Not sure what dimensions roughly that you would be looking for, but my first thought was that Peavey 412m is a pretty solid straight 4x12 cab that should be pretty cheap to pick up if there is one around.




i think that would fit perfect, my slant cab is a vtm 4x12. k85s are awesome.


----------



## Choop

sleewell said:


> i think that would fit perfect, my slant cab is a vtm 4x12. k85s are awesome.



Yupyup! Just gotta watch, they switched over to Sheffields later. I used to own one and mine had Sheffields, though tbh i didn't think it was bad considering how cheap I got it for.


----------



## Asdef

So I pulled the trigger. Should be delivered in couple days. Ibanez RGR5221


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A VFE Blues King clone, since the real thing is hard to come back at a decent price for the 6 knob version versus the five knob and one three way switch version.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

My next purchase was a Helix Stomp. It sucked. I returned it the next day.


----------



## Matt08642

Carl Kolchak said:


> My next purchase was a Helix Stomp. It sucked. I returned it the next day.



Thanks for taking that dive so I didn't have to.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Matt08642 said:


> Thanks for taking that dive so I didn't have to.


Take the money you would've spent on it, and buy a good tube amp and a Suhr reactive load box instead.


----------



## Matt08642

Carl Kolchak said:


> Take the money you would've spent on it, and buy a good tube amp and a Suhr reactive load box instead.



Ended up spending it on pickups and an EQ pedal, way more fun. What in particular sucked about the stomp to you? My plan was to plug it in to the return of my 6505mh and model amps, but was super disappointed by the Helix VST I tried for a week (both on its own with IRs and and through the 6505 return)


----------



## Bearitone

I REALLY want two of these power supplies:
https://www.templeaudio.com/shop/product/mod-hi5-hi5-power-supply-module-586?category=6

And a temple audio board to throw them in. Each output can be switched to 9V, 12V, 15V, or 18V.

Maximum flexibility.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Matt08642 said:


> Ended up spending it on pickups and an EQ pedal, way more fun. What in particular sucked about the stomp to you? My plan was to plug it in to the return of my 6505mh and model amps, but was super disappointed by the Helix VST I tried for a week (both on its own with IRs and and through the 6505 return)


Honestly? I think the Pod HD500X sounds better, and, tbh, I don't even really like anything about that unit either. Also, the stock IRs sound _terrible_. I don't know which particular elder gods all the on-line reviewers are praying to get the tones they've been demoing, but I couldn't get anything to sound good. Even tried plugging it in to the fx return of my Marshall, and still sounded weak and tonally anemic.


----------



## Matt08642

Carl Kolchak said:


> Honestly? I think the Pod HD500X sounds better, and, tbh, I don't even really like anything about that unit either. Also, the stock IRs sound _terrible_. I don't know which particular elder gods all the on-line reviewers are praying to get the tones they've been demoing, but I couldn't get anything to sound good. Even tried plugging it in to the fx return of my Marshall, and still sounded weak and tonally anemic.



I'd honestly just like a low latency audio interface (should have built my computer with this in mind and chosen something with thunderbolt... sigh) and something to load IRs in to and then use my 6505 in to that. I always end up just making a 5150 patch on whatever I test out anyway


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Matt08642 said:


> I'd honestly just like a low latency audio interface (should have built my computer with this in mind and chosen something with thunderbolt... sigh) and something to load IRs in to and then use my 6505 in to that. I always end up just making a 5150 patch on whatever I test out anyway


There's an interface that does just that, the Audient Sono. Pair that with the Suhr reactive loadbox, and you'd be all set.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I found a Limited Edition Flying V dirt cheap, picking it up on thursday.


----------



## USMarine75

What a versatile pedal this new one is. The new low gain mode is killer. I only tried it with my G&L and Nick Johnston strats so far into a clean amp, but it nails 60s/early 70s Marshall tones. Maybe my fav new pedal for Strat lead tones.

I can't speak to any JCM tones and I haven't tried it into a dirty amp or dimed with humbuckers yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually thinking about canceling the order for the interface I bought and getting a POD Go. I mostly wanted a simple headphone rig for practice, plus it can double as a direct bass rig since it has the B7K model and Ampeg SVT4 model. I don't recall but I think it can double as a USB interface as well. Hmm...


----------



## Bearitone

I have a deep and sudden urge for a Matamp GT200


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk, after messing with some celestion IRs, I might grab some creamback h75s and k100s


----------



## DudeManBrother

H75s are awesome. I wasn’t a huge fan of the K100 I tried; but I have liked some tones with cabs using them mixed with v30’s before. K100/H75 could be an interesting combo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> H75s are awesome. I wasn’t a huge fan of the K100 I tried; but I have liked some tones with cabs using them mixed with v30’s before. K100/H75 could be an interesting combo.


Yeah the H75s alone would be relatively balanced, but the K100s just seem to have some growl to them that creambacks don't (probably due to the mid scoop of the k100), which is why I think they'll blend well. Worst case I go full creambacks. The celestion IRs of the creambacks I was messing with earlier are pretty damn great imo: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/6hm0fkrw0omok95/grindr_reamp_slo100_cream.flac/file
vs v30 IRs:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/itipp62edl4frlm/file


----------



## XPT707FX

I’ve been looking at grabbing a JP-2C just not sure if I should go for the standard black or the limited edition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

XPT707FX said:


> I’ve been looking at grabbing a JP-2C just not sure if I should go for the standard black or the limited edition.
> View attachment 84553
> View attachment 84554



Go plain black. The LE screams "trying too hard". 

I've seen a few basket weave ones that looked freaking killer though.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah the H75s alone would be relatively balanced, but the K100s just seem to have some growl to them that creambacks don't (probably due to the mid scoop of the k100), which is why I think they'll blend well. Worst case I go full creambacks. The celestion IRs of the creambacks I was messing with earlier are pretty damn great imo:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6hm0fkrw0omok95/grindr_reamp_slo100_cream.flac/file
> vs v30 IRs:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/itipp62edl4frlm/file


I think both those sound really good personally. The V30 sits a bit more up front with the mid boost, and it didn’t sound fizzy there at all; while the H75 is just a well balanced speaker. My problem with the K100 was that it seemed so scooped in the midrange that it sounded like a blanket was over the cab. If I dialed in more presence it got fizzy and the low end dropped out. I was A/Bing it with Greenbacks and they sounded unbelievably better. But, like I said, I’ve heard them sound great blended with V30’s in other cabs before. I could see the K100 working well if you really wanted an early 90’s death metal tone. 

The only V30’s I have are from Mesa, and have always been the only version I’ve ever really liked. They are the ones to grab, if you end up going that direction IMO.


----------



## deigo

guess I'm ready for RG Prestige


----------



## r33per

SD-1W on its way from eBay. This is literally the first drive pedal I have purchased in 30 years of playing guitar.


----------



## budda

I want a refin and midi controller, but more likely a new recording machine will come first.

Got some massive life changes happening in the next few months, so there's no rush on any of it .


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I found a Limited Edition Flying V dirt cheap, picking it up on thursday.


congrats...post up a link to your ngd here.

would love to have a rear-loaded one like this in white myself. 
i dig my goth edition and i think they would make a great pair.


----------



## jaxadam

Some kind of OD pedal. I tried the Horizon Devices Precision Drive and TS9dx and both were different beasts. I felt like at the end of the day I got the most "useful" sound with the TS9dx in regular TS9 mode. The turbo circuit was unusable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

EB shiny delay expression pedal. That and OD are half off at SW.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Seabeast2000 said:


> EB shiny delay expression pedal. That and OD are half off at SW.



nnnnnooooooo....
half off!!! that's the last thing we need to hear. wallet being emptied in 3...2...1...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah the H75s alone would be relatively balanced, but the K100s just seem to have some growl to them that creambacks don't (probably due to the mid scoop of the k100), which is why I think they'll blend well. Worst case I go full creambacks. The celestion IRs of the creambacks I was messing with earlier are pretty damn great imo:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6hm0fkrw0omok95/grindr_reamp_slo100_cream.flac/file
> vs v30 IRs:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/itipp62edl4frlm/file



Going by videos, I honestly preferred the M65s over the H75s. They had a bit more growl and bite in the midrange I really dig. I got a single M65 1x12 now with no regrets.


----------



## Choop

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Going by videos, I honestly preferred the M65s over the H75s. They had a bit more growl and bite in the midrange I really dig. I got a single M65 1x12 now with no regrets.



I have an M65 in a 2x12 paired with a V30, and it is a glorious combo!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Choop said:


> I have an M65 in a 2x12 paired with a V30, and it is a glorious combo!



Honestly thats exactly what I wanna do eventially.  Get a 2x12 with a V30/M65 pair, or a 4x12 with a V30/M65 X pattern.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually thinking about canceling the order for the interface I bought and getting a POD Go. I mostly wanted a simple headphone rig for practice, plus it can double as a direct bass rig since it has the B7K model and Ampeg SVT4 model. I don't recall but I think it can double as a USB interface as well. Hmm...



So I tried calling about canceling it, but they said no because the interface is about to ship soon.
Sooo nevermind.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I tried calling about canceling it, but they said no because the interface is about to ship soon.
> Sooo nevermind.


How soon? Like today? Or what?


----------



## akinari

Still waiting for a word from BYOGuitar about the baritone strat neck I ordered a month ago. Never got a tracking number or shipping confirmation, 2 emails later and still nothing. Not a good look. Thinking about pulling the trigger on a TC Electronic Third Dimension chorus too, thing sounds fantastic.


----------



## Bearitone

akinari said:


> Still waiting for a word from BYOGuitar about the baritone strat neck I ordered a month ago. Never got a tracking number or shipping confirmation, 2 emails later and still nothing. Not a good look. Thinking about pulling the trigger on a TC Electronic Third Dimension chorus too, thing sounds fantastic.



have you heard of the Neunaber Inspire? Only mentioning it because I just happened to discover it today


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How soon? Like today? Or what?


They CLAIMED today.

But I'm still waiting for a shipping notice.

EDIT: LITERALLY JUST GOT THE FUCKING EMAIL.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay yeah, saw several videos of the Nux MG300. Once it's back in stock, Im getting one. Perfect for headphone playing.

EDIT: Preorder done.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Any schmokin' sales in the gear world this holiday weekend?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Any schmokin' sales in the gear world this holiday weekend?



ProAudioStar is doing a 15% sitewide sale with a promo code.

Also shopped for more impulses. With that NuX on preorder wanted to get a couple more, so I got some Framus 4x12 V30 and EVH 4x12 G12M65 impulses from Choptones. Been needed an M65 impulse anyway.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Ordered one of those Mooer micro preamp pedals, the 005 to be exact. That and a BKP humbucker-sized P90 Warpig.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ProAudioStar is doing a 15% sitewide sale with a promo code.
> 
> Also shopped for more impulses. With that NuX on preorder wanted to get a couple more, so I got some Framus 4x12 V30 and EVH 4x12 G12M65 impulses from Choptones. Been needed an M65 impulse anyway.


Did you see that new AMT Virgin Cab IR loader pedal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Carl Kolchak said:


> Did you see that new AMT Virgin Cab IR loader pedal?



I did but I don't need an IR loader. Already got two.  I got the NuX MG300 processor.


----------



## budda

I priced a warmoth jazzmaster neck last night (maple/rw, bound, block inlays) and I think it makes more sense to just order an MJT custom. A double bound tele build on reverb is $1650cad shipped. The neck would be half what my JM's cost


----------



## c7spheres

budda said:


> I priced a warmoth jazzmaster neck last night (maple/rw, bound, block inlays) and I think it makes more sense to just order an MJT custom. A double bound tele build on reverb is $1650cad shipped. The neck would be half what my JM's cost


 What was that ESP Japan 7 string JazzMaster guitar? I can't find it now but that thing was awesome!


----------



## c7spheres

Oh, I just found it from another thread. It was actually a Schecter from Japan. 

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop343/DS03583335/


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

c7spheres said:


> What was that ESP Japan 7 string JazzMaster guitar? I can't find it now but that thing was awesome!



Jon from Northlane has a really sick custom shop ESP JM-style 7 string. I know it's not the one you had in mind, but it's worth checking out at least to drool over


----------



## c7spheres

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Jon from Northlane has a really sick custom shop ESP JM-style 7 string. I know it's not the one you had in mind, but it's worth checking out at least to drool over


 NIce! I like that one even more. These companies need to get their $hit together and start making these production guitars.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Picked up a Dual Rectifier Rev G recently for a really good deal, loving it with my Precision Drive. Prefer this head+pedal combo instead of the Rev G + the 33, Savage drive or Maxon. Might take the leap and send it to Hermansson as well


----------



## narad

Yea, precision drive works really well with rectos IMO.


----------



## pearl_07

Electronic Audio Experiments Halberd incoming this week. Demos had me hooked on the Halberd, and the Model feT is already a permanent fixture on my board.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

M3CHK1LLA said:


> congrats...post up a link to your ngd here.
> 
> would love to have a rear-loaded one like this in white myself.
> i dig my goth edition and i think they would make a great pair.


Too bad it's missing a bridge ground wire. Big oopsie on Gibson's end.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Itching for a solid reverb/mod/delay chain....
DD-200, MD-200 and TBD reverb to keep me GTG for several years....

C'mon BOSS, do the RV-200.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lowkey thinking about buying a kemper again and making profiles of all my amps so I can buy more amps lmao


----------



## Matt08642

r33per said:


> SD-1W on its way from eBay. This is literally the first drive pedal I have purchased in 30 years of playing guitar.



I have such a soft spot for the "basics" like this that are genuinely just great pedals. Things I wanted before "boutique" entered my lexicon lmao


----------



## MFB

I've been looking for a small practice amp to cover the ground that my Micro Dark lacks (for my own riffs and ideas of the doom variety it's fine, but it's limited for practicing other sounds), and landed at the Yamaha THRs; only downside is I'm not entirely sold on shelling out for the THR10 on something that might not get used as much as I like to think it would. Similar to those I also looked at the Katanas, but tonally they don't do anything for me, and the THR5 doesnt have independent bass/mid/treble so it'd have to be the 10 version.

Maybe this'll be the push I need to ditch my 5-string bass since I never use it compared to my P and J-basses

edit: LOL just kidding, my local MusicGoRound has a THR10X in stock, so I'll just trade in my 5 string for that


----------



## stevexc

Just picked up an unloaded Peavey 212 cab (looks like it used to be a combo) for cheap (ie. free) which I now need to, well, load.

So I guess next on the list is speakers?

Also have an adjustable bridge for my LP Jr DC on the way. Lightning bridge is fine if you're playing in, like, E or Eb with 9s or 10s, not so much for C/Drop A# with 12s.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

I need a better reverb pedal than the one I have now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Carl Kolchak said:


> I need a better reverb pedal than the one I have now.


Mooer Ocean Machine.


----------



## NickS

Just bought a Marshall head, now I need a cab. Debating between a 2X12 and 4X12, but everyone knows that means it's gonna be a 4X12

Trying to decide what I want, but really I'm pretty much set on building one. Mostly just down to speaker choice, and a few minor things like rear load vs. front load......


----------



## StevenC

Carl Kolchak said:


> I need a better reverb pedal than the one I have now.


Space, it's the best one.


----------



## Bearitone

Just got a sweet deal on a Megalith Delta.
Really stoked to see how it compares to the TMPro


----------



## Bearitone

Carl Kolchak said:


> I need a better reverb pedal than the one I have now.


What do you have now?
I've personally been looking at the Neunaber Immerse MKII. If you end up getting it I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bearitone said:


> What do you have now?
> I've personally been looking at the Neunaber Immerse MKII. If you end up getting it I would love to hear your thoughts.


Butting in here. Just bought an Immerse II. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bearitone

Seabeast2000 said:


> Butting in here. Just bought an Immerse II. Thanks for the tip.


Aaayy!!
Be sure to post a NPD thread once you've had some time with it


----------



## c7spheres

I saw Bruce Egnater is working on a new IE4 Preamp on this rack forum I'm a member of. He's says it's almost done. Might be interesting. This is fresh off the press and only 2 hours old as of now!


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Bearitone said:


> What do you have now?
> I've personally been looking at the Neunaber Immerse MKII. If you end up getting it I would love to hear your thoughts.


I have an EHX Holy Grail mini atm, but it's not cutting the sonic mustard. I need something similar, but with pre-delay and decay control.


----------



## technomancer

Cool to see these are almost ready, he was talking about doing them a couple months ago 



c7spheres said:


> I saw Bruce Egnater is working on a new IE4 Preamp on this rack forum I'm a member of. He's says it's almost done. Might be interesting. This is fresh off the press and only 2 hours old as of now!
> 
> View attachment 84942


----------



## Bogner

Time for me to slow down. I went off the deep end and bought way too much stuff this year but no regrets. I am going to get a few more pickup sets and be done with things for a few weeks...lol.  I mean months....(lies). Ok, for a while... Or until something else cool comes along... 

Going to grab a couple BKP sets and another Nazgul/Sentient and Pegasus/Sentient set.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I’ve been looking at open back cans for a while. I narrowed my search down to Beyerdynamic DT1990’s, T1’s, and Sennheiser HD650’s. Decided to grab the T1’s.


----------



## c7spheres

technomancer said:


> Cool to see these are almost ready, he was talking about doing them a couple months ago




Just in 10 min ago. More info from Bruce Egnater ! This thing looks pretty interesting. Midi controller amps/cab switching with a load box and di output? Nice.


----------



## Bearitone

Carl Kolchak said:


> I have an EHX Holy Grail mini atm, but it's not cutting the sonic mustard. I need something similar, but with pre-delay and decay control.



Oh the holy grail was pretty disappointing in my experience. The Hall of Fame, RV-7, MXR, and Supernatural are all much better imo.

If you aren’t super picky and just want a decent hall with tons of control i would get a HOF mini and make your own tone print


----------



## Seabeast2000

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 84946
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking at open back cans for a while. I narrowed my search down to Beyerdynamic DT1990’s, T1’s, and Sennheiser HD650’s. Decided to grab the T1’s.



Wow, nice. Top tier.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's time to upgrade my red Modifier. It's getting the same locking tuners and triple shot system, but I'm getting this Gotoh bridge to replace the shitty one that's on there now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> Just in 10 min ago. More info from Bruce Egnater ! This thing looks pretty interesting. Midi controller amps/cab switching with a load box and di output? Nice.
> 
> View attachment 84950


These Egnater products would be cool if they had less issues with their stuff and didn't make things for a year or two before discontinuing them.


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> These Egnater products would be cool if they had less issues with their stuff and didn't make things for a year or two before discontinuing them.


 Never tried one. A buddy had that Rocktron one that looks like this and it sounded great. He never had a problem with it from what I remember but I didn't know Egnater was one of those companies. That stuff annoys me. If a product is no longer made I'd want the company to at least still support parts and repairs. From what I can gather it looks like Egnater still supports discontinued products at least. To me that's the most important thing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> Never tried one. A buddy had that Rocktron one that looks like this and it sounded great. He never had a problem with it from what I remember but I didn't know Egnater was one of those companies. That stuff annoys me. If a product is no longer made I'd want the company to at least still support parts and repairs. From what I can gather it looks like Egnater still supports discontinued products at least. To me that's the most important thing.


I've just heard on more than a few occasions that Egnater amps tend to have reliability issues, and they seem to make something for a couple years, then discontinue it.


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've just heard on more than a few occasions that Egnater amps tend to have reliability issues, and they seem to make something for a couple years, then discontinue it.


 Thanks for the heads up and good to know. I like realibility myself. I'll stick with my VHT's and Mesa's.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's time to upgrade my red Modifier. It's getting the same locking tuners and triple shot system, but I'm getting this Gotoh bridge to replace the shitty one that's on there now.



Good call. Those are great.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Planning to sell all my amps (except maybe the 5150) and buying new ones to play with. Also going to sell all my pedals and buy a Fractal FM3


----------



## rokket2005

MatrixClaw said:


> Planning to sell all my amps (except maybe the 5150) and buying new ones to play with. Also going to sell all my pedals and buy a Fractal FM3



I bought an Axe III a little over a year ago and it's been pretty great, I've only sold one of my ten amps though despite me not really using them anymore.


----------



## sirbuh

rokket2005 said:


> I bought an Axe III a little over a year ago and it's been pretty great, I've only sold one of my ten amps though despite me not really using them anymore.



Well you just one Axe so math checks out.


----------



## c7spheres

- I bought one of these Reunion Blues straps. It seems to be good quality. I thought the loops on it were metal but only the one by the leather part is actually magnetic. If the other one is metal not sure what it is. NO big deal. I haven't had problems with plastic ones but thought metal would be stronger and help reinforce my paranoia about it breaking : ) They're also cosmo black andmatch my hardware. 

- The Merino wool it's made from is nice feeling and slides on the shoulder with a little effort but has some friction still. It's not annoying and tugging at your shirt as much as other materials. I'll probably stlll sew a normal strap to the back of it so it slides really easy. I like it slidey. 
- The leather ends are nice and thick and long enough and the slots and holes are the right size and fit really tight. No strap locks needed! That slit coming from the hole is super tight. It takes a lot of effort to get the thing around the strap button even when you open that slit up. I was worried it might be to loose but it's not. It's super tight.
- Time will tell how the wool and plastic slide holds up and if it stretches or not etc. I'm not worried about the leather ends at all though, those are top notch. 
- All the stitching is good too. I'd be surprised if any of the stiching started coming undone or anything. 
- Assuming it holds up then it's totally worth the price and I'd expect to get 10+ years from it as I've had similar straps in the past last that long.


----------



## Steo

I've a Sonicake Sandman pedal on the way. Preamp pedal, depending on where you turn the dial, it's emulating either Engl Savage, Mesa Rectifier, Jcm 900, 5150 or Diezel Vh4. Cheap as chips, it'll be interesting to hear how it sounds against the Mooer ge150 and Line6 Hx stomp I have.


----------



## MatrixClaw

rokket2005 said:


> I bought an Axe III a little over a year ago and it's been pretty great, I've only sold one of my ten amps though despite me not really using them anymore.


TBH, I haven't plugged into any of my amps in almost 5 years since I had my first kid. She's starting to become interested in music now though, so I'm just looking to simplify and try some new things. I think the FM3 will be perfect, always loved the effects on the AxeFX's I've owned in the past, the models and recording features will just be icing on the cake! TBH, the FM3 and a powered cab is probably all I need, but there's just something about playing into a loud tube amp that's addicting


----------



## narad

Bought one of these after 8 months of consideration:







Next day an HC30 pops up at auction with a low start and a BIN price $50 less than what I just bought this one for :-/ Hope the speakers are worth it.


----------



## SamSam

Just collected my FM3 from the parcel depot. The box is on my work desk staring at me.

I bought two chicken picks last week as I'd never tried them, they seem ok, but I think I prefer the Winspear stuff by a good margin.

I also ordered a Hesu 2x12 on impulse (I want a vertical 2x12 and was about to order a Harley Benton model when I changed my mind last minute) and a DG Harmonic Booster as my bass also needs some love and the HB seems to get really positive reviews.

My new Guitar rig will be complete when the cab arrives FM3 - Matrix GT1000 - Hesu 2x12. Until the Quad Cortex arrives...

I need to sell some gear now. Axe FX 2 and a 4 x 12 are probably on the chopping block. I think I'll sell 2 of my 3 eight strings as well.

I really want an Aristides.


----------



## WarMachine

Against better judgment, but most likely one of the Harley Benton BK500 les pauls ( i think that was the model). Or one of the V's. Too cheap _*not *_to try out lol.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Bought one of these after 8 months of consideration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day an HC30 pops up at auction with a low start and a BIN price $50 less than what I just bought this one for :-/ Hope the speakers are worth it.



I've been GAS'ing hard for a Lightning.


----------



## Kaura

Just promised to buy a Boss Metal Zone (waza craft) from some dude for 60 euros. Almost feel like too good to be real but it seems legit.


----------



## Choop

Just bought a headshell for my rack kit Mesa Mark III, so looking forward to getting that installed. 

Currently playing with the idea of doing a baritone tele build with a Fender Sub Sonic neck...hermmMMmM.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> I've been GAS'ing hard for a Lightning.



Man I would go nuts for one of these shower curtain Lightnings:






I just don't know how they compare to having both channels in the C30s. One thing for sure: that DC30 is way too heavy for any real sense of a portable combo amp. First thing I'm doing is ditching that for a headshell I already bought.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought an RGA121 and about 6 fuzz pedals in the last couple months, having a good time dooming shit up.

Next up is an ESP Viper and an Orange Dual Dark, along with either a Torpedo Captor X or Suhr Reactive Load.


----------



## lewis




----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> Bought an RGA121 and about 6 fuzz pedals in the last couple months, having a good time dooming shit up.
> 
> Next up is an ESP Viper and an Orange Dual Dark, along with either a Torpedo Captor X or Suhr Reactive Load.


Dear Sir. Please subscribe me to your Fuzz newsletter.

Which ones did you get? Any faves? Any you can fo without?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Seabeast2000 said:


> Dear Sir. Please subscribe me to your Fuzz newsletter.
> 
> Which ones did you get? Any faves? Any you can fo without?



Standouts include the Fortin fuzz, the Wampler Leviathan and strangely enough, a just regular ass Big Muff.

Going for older Down/Crowbar/Acid Bath tones, that old NOLA shit, nothing Gilmourish really.

I grabbed a couple home builds off of friends and one of those is working great, no idea what it’s based on. The other is sort of meh for my application.

Also grabbed a Mooer Black Secret, figured I should try a Rat clone at least. That one is ok, but I could kick it off the board or just use it as a boost if I needed one.

I chucked a clip up of the Fortin in the G&E section I think...

Hope that helps.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I can't decide between planning a good mod project or seeing what sort of cool mid tier stuff I can snatch up used on the holidays after I sell my last guitar. For now the bird and 6505+ have me happy but I know I'll need to have that drop C itch scratched soon


----------



## pearl_07

Rewatched the Isis and Sumac rig rundowns, now I have a Boss RV-3 incoming. If I couldn't only find an affordable Dual Dark 100 now...


----------



## Adieu

lewis said:


>



What ARE resonance and presence, exactly? In the technical sense?


----------



## Bogner

Pickups


----------



## DudeManBrother

Adieu said:


> What ARE resonance and presence, exactly? In the technical sense?


Frequency manipulation in the negative feedback circuit.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## USMarine75

Adieu said:


> What ARE resonance and presence, exactly? In the technical sense?



Think of it as power amp EQ instead of preamp EQ. It's main purpose is for matching the amp to the cab.


----------



## Adieu

USMarine75 said:


> Think of it as power amp EQ instead of preamp EQ. It's main purpose is for matching the amp to the cab.



And does the outboard gizmo ACTUALLY do the same function as the onboard knobs, or just try to emulate it with EQ?


----------



## USMarine75

Adieu said:


> And does the outboard gizmo ACTUALLY do the same function as the onboard knobs, or just try to emulate it with EQ?



Same function. Quite well too based on opinions from everyone I know that has one.


----------



## Adieu

USMarine75 said:


> Same function. Quite well too based on opinions from everyone I know that has one.



Effect loop stuff can send feedback into the preamp?


----------



## Bearitone

Adieu said:


> And does the outboard gizmo ACTUALLY do the same function as the onboard knobs, or just try to emulate it with EQ?


To me the presence knob was spot on and the resonance knob was about 70% there. But, i think it will vary from based on your poweramp and cab.

Its a pedal worth having imo. I feel like it does with two knobs what everyone is trying to do with a 10-band EQ but, better.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Same function. Quite well too based on opinions from everyone I know that has one.



No it is not the same function, it emulates with EQ. you can't get feedback from the OT through a pedal.


----------



## rokket2005

I used to have one of those MF exclusive Satin Strats from the early 2000s back in college, and I've been really missing that particular guitar for a while even though I have some really nice G&L strats. Decided to just plunk out the money for an early 2000s mexistrat and it's so good. I know it's not the best guitar or anything, but it's so comfortable and sounds how a strat should sound. I feel like one of those people who know that Maxwell House kind of sucks, but they still really like it because of nostalgia.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My Nux MG300 is finally gonna ship tomorrow. Was supposed to ship a week ago, but COVID + Wildfires put a hamper on it.

After that, I was thinking of either getting another Hagstrom (Something to tune to drop A#) or get a baritone Fender neck and make a Stratobaritone to tune down to A#/drop G. Once I get some extra funds.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

rokket2005 said:


> I used to have one of those MF exclusive Satin Strats from the early 2000s back in college, and I've been really missing that particular guitar for a while even though I have some really nice G&L strats. Decided to just plunk out the money for an early 2000s mexistrat and it's so good. I know it's not the best guitar or anything, but it's so comfortable and sounds how a strat should sound. I feel like one of those people who know that Maxwell House kind of sucks, but they still really like it because of nostalgia.


ive got a cort that's def not the greatest but it sounds decent and was my first guitar. nostalgia is a funny thing...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Viper incoming, says tomorrow delivery.


----------



## budda

Things i will buy: new mac, MC8.

Things im debating between to take my mind off things: omnis JM6 vs rivolta combinata VII.


----------



## SamSam

Impulse bought a nos RANDALL Archetype V2. Too cheap to ignore


----------



## Seabeast2000

budda said:


> Things i will buy: new mac, MC8.
> 
> Things im debating between to take my mind off things: omnis JM6 vs rivolta combinata VII.


Whore.


----------



## budda

Seabeast2000 said:


> Whore.



I spent 5 years confined to what my needs in a band were, now Im out doing my thing


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SamSam said:


> Impulse bought a nos RANDALL Archetype V2. Too cheap to ignore


welcome to the club 


also I bought this:


----------



## Edika

I'm thinking of picking up the TC Electronics Dark Matter. It's quite inexpensive and seems to be doing the plexi sound really well. Plus it can also be used like a boost. I'm not sure if anyone has some experience with it that they can share.


----------



## buriedoutback

maybe emg dc40 x 2 for my schecter damien 5 bass. maybe in red.


----------



## SamSam

KnightBrolaire said:


> welcome to the club



Would you recommend a noise gate for it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SamSam said:


> Would you recommend a noise gate for it.


It would definitely help. The ss channel needs a shit load of master volume to actually get into higher gain territory so it gets pretty noisy pretty quick.
the tube channel is much more forgiving as far as the tones you can get without going deaf or needing a noise gate.


----------



## SamSam

SamSam said:


> Would you recommend a noise gate for it?





KnightBrolaire said:


> It would definitely help. The ss channel needs a shit load of master volume to actually get into higher gain territory so it gets pretty noisy pretty quick.
> the tube channel is much more forgiving as far as the tones you can get without going deaf or needing a noise gate.



Thanks I was looking for a good excuse to buy a zuul or phalanx


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My Nux MG300 is finally gonna ship tomorrow. Was supposed to ship a week ago, but COVID + Wildfires put a hamper on it.
> 
> After that, I was thinking of either getting another Hagstrom (Something to tune to drop A#) or get a baritone Fender neck and make a Stratobaritone to tune down to A#/drop G. Once I get some extra funds.



Rivolta mondata bari? Switch it up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Rivolta mondata bari? Switch it up



...
Nah.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...
> Nah.



Fair enough!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Fair enough!



If the baritone project happens (likely not ) I just wanna go for an old school H-S or H-S-S Strat. With some hot rod flourishes. Even thinking about doing a Sustainiac.


----------



## technomancer

I'm at that stage where I'm not sure what I'm going to grab yet, but the guitar GAS is bubbling 

I also kind of want to grab a KSR Ceres and Eros, even though know I would likely not use them much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I'm at that stage where I'm not sure what I'm going to grab yet, but the guitar GAS is bubbling
> 
> I also kind of want to grab a KSR Ceres and Eros, even though know I would likely not use them much



Love my Ceres. Looking to get a Kartakou beastbkx to pair with it eventually. 

Never tried the Eros. But after reading it and hearing reviews, super interested since it can act as a clean EQ/boost or a traditional overdrive.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Love my Ceres. Looking to get a Kartakou beastbkx to pair with it eventually.
> 
> Never tried the Eros. But after reading it and hearing reviews, super interested since it can act as a clean EQ/boost or a traditional overdrive.



Yeah basically Kyle builds killer stuff, and dude has been incredibly helpful and nice whenever I've talked to him, including stuff that in no way related to his own products or a sale. Quality products + good guy = somebody I really want to support as it is getting damn rare.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the baritone project happens (likely not ) I just wanna go for an old school H-S or H-S-S Strat. With some hot rod flourishes. Even thinking about doing a Sustainiac.



Fr00t finish required.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yeah basically Kyle builds killer stuff, and dude has been incredibly helpful and nice whenever I've talked to him, including stuff that in no way related to his own products or a sale. Quality products + good guy = somebody I really want to support as it is getting damn rare.


Yeah Kyle is a saint. Unlike another full of himself pedal builder I see floating around.  


budda said:


> Fr00t finish required.



Something would be wrong if I didn't get a frankenstrat baritone without fr00t and black hardware.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I found some weird homebuilt bright red firebird with a floyd and a single humbucker. It looked like shit and I'd have to replace the licensed floyd but dayummm was it fun to play. It ooozes mojo.

Prob gonna grab it next week since I already met my gear quota for the week


----------



## Kaura

A wah wah pedal. I still regret selling my Cry Baby back in '13 for 20€ to get loaded.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> A wah wah pedal. I still regret selling my Cry Baby back in '13 for 20€ to get loaded.


Get an EVH wah. It's pretty different from the typical Cry Baby wahs. Or you can get what is basically a production version of the wah they send out to guitarists to dial in the tones they are getting on their rack wahs, which is the John Petrucci signature wah.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get an EVH wah. It's pretty different from the typical Cry Baby wahs. Or you can get what is basically a production version of the wah they send out to guitarists to dial in the tones they are getting on their rack wahs, which is the John Petrucci signature wah.



I'm kinda short on money right now (as always, lol) so my plan is to just get an used Cry Baby since they go for like 50€ these days. The JP wah goes for like 270€ new. A bit too much for just a toy to mess around with it...

Thanks for the recommendation, though.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Yeah basically Kyle builds killer stuff, and dude has been incredibly helpful and nice whenever I've talked to him, including stuff that in no way related to his own products or a sale. Quality products + good guy = somebody I really want to support as it is getting damn rare.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah Kyle is a saint. Unlike another full of himself pedal builder I see floating around.



Exactly. I bought my Ares used and I reached out to him regarding settings. He sent me back a novel worth of ideas and went back and forth about tubes. Him and Michael from MI Audio are at the top of my list.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> I'm kinda short on money right now (as always, lol) so my plan is to just get an used Cry Baby since they go for like 50€ these days. The JP wah goes for like 270€ new. A bit too much for just a toy to mess around with it...
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, though.



You can usually find 95Qs or 595qs for cheapy cheap. I'd rather get those over the standard Crybabies because of how awful their buffers are. The 95Q also gives you the adjustable Q and switchless system, while the 595 gives you the frequency adjustments and the Q adjust. And as I said before; their buffers DON'T suck.


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can usually find 95Qs or 595qs for cheapy cheap. I'd rather get those over the standard Crybabies because of how awful their buffers are. The 95Q also gives you the adjustable Q and switchless system, while the 595 gives you the frequency adjustments and the Q adjust. And as I said before; their buffers DON'T suck.



Yeah, I know. I used to have such a GAS hard-on for those Q versions when I was a kid that you wouldn't even believe it. There is a local listing for one of those Cry Baby/Volume pedal combinations currently up and that would be a dream since I need a volume pedal too but too bad it's a 2 hour drive away and I don't want to deal with the shipping hassle.


----------



## Edika

Just ordered the TC Electronics Dark Matter and should have it around Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm kind of curious to see how it sounds but I know it's not a high gain pedal so I know more or less what to expect. 

A bit of conspiracy theory time: After the whole pussy melter situation with the Steel Panther tone print with TC Electronics, Steel Panther put out a Pussy Melter Distortion pedal that has suspiciously the same controls and switch as the TC Electronics pedals. The Steel Panther pedal is supposed to do the JCM800 sound really well and the Dark matter seems to do the plexi to JCM800 sound too. Maybe the Pussy Melter seems to have some more gain according to some YouTube reviews I've seen. So it seems to me that the Pussy Melter is a reused and maybe slightly tweaked TC Electronics Dark Matter. With the Pussy Melter selling for $250 and the Dark Matter being about $50 now it seems like it would be great to get that sound, as the Pussy Melter sounded good to my ears, for a fraction of the price. Since I won't be able to compare both pedals at the same time it would be interesting to see if I can find gunshots of the Pussy Melter to compare with the Dark Matter lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Yeah, I know. I used to have such a GAS hard-on for those Q versions when I was a kid that you wouldn't even believe it. There is a local listing for one of those Cry Baby/Volume pedal combinations currently up and that would be a dream since I need a volume pedal too but too bad it's a 2 hour drive away and I don't want to deal with the shipping hassle.


I would send you the Dime for like $75 plus shipping if you weren't in Finland.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Edika said:


> Just ordered the TC Electronics Dark Matter and should have it around Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm kind of curious to see how it sounds but I know it's not a high gain pedal so I know more or less what to expect.
> 
> A bit of conspiracy theory time: After the whole pussy melter situation with the Steel Panther tone print with TC Electronics, Steel Panther put out a Pussy Melter Distortion pedal that has suspiciously the same controls and switch as the TC Electronics pedals. The Steel Panther pedal is supposed to do the JCM800 sound really well and the Dark matter seems to do the plexi to JCM800 sound too. Maybe the Pussy Melter seems to have some more gain according to some YouTube reviews I've seen. So it seems to me that the Pussy Melter is a reused and maybe slightly tweaked TC Electronics Dark Matter. With the Pussy Melter selling for $250 and the Dark Matter being about $50 now it seems like it would be great to get that sound, as the Pussy Melter sounded good to my ears, for a fraction of the price. Since I won't be able to compare both pedals at the same time it would be interesting to see if I can find gunshots of the Pussy Melter to compare with the Dark Matter lol.


I don't think the Pussy Melter is a Dark Matter with some tweaks.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I would send you the Dime for like $75 plus shipping if you weren't in Finland.



Hey, who knows. Maybe I'll win the lottery tonight and can pick it up from your place next week.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Hey, who knows. Maybe I'll win the lottery tonight and can pick it up from your place next week.


Lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Hey, who knows. Maybe I'll win the lottery tonight and can pick it up from your place next week.


If I win the lottery. Crybabies all around.


----------



## Edika

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't think the Pussy Melter is a Dark Matter with some tweaks.



Most probably not that. It just seemed to be a few to many things pointing towards that to make a good conspiracy theory lol!


----------



## StevenC

Seabeast2000 said:


> If I win the lottery. Crybabies all around.


Rack Crybaby please!


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Rack Crybaby please!



It doesn't have MIDI control... WHY THE F**K NOT????


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> It doesn't have MIDI control... WHY THE F**K NOT????


Just plug it's remote into the H9000 relay and control that with MIDI. Or just leave it always on in the Switchblade.


----------



## Matt08642

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get an EVH wah. It's pretty different from the typical Cry Baby wahs. Or you can get what is basically a production version of the wah they send out to guitarists to dial in the tones they are getting on their rack wahs, which is the John Petrucci signature wah.



I've been so tempted to pick up a Petrucci wah since the day they came out, but still have my trusty Bad Horsie II that I got used for like $80. I just don't use enough wah, but the JP seems sick.

Used to have a 535Q in like 2006 but ended up selling it to buy god knows what years ago lol. Always been tempted to pick another one up now that I'm no longer playing solely a practice amp


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Matt08642 said:


> I've been so tempted to pick up a Petrucci wah since the day they came out, but still have my trusty Bad Horsie II that I got used for like $80. I just don't use enough wah, but the JP seems sick.
> 
> Used to have a 535Q in like 2006 but ended up selling it to buy god knows what years ago lol. Always been tempted to pick another one up now that I'm no longer playing solely a practice amp


The Q wahs (535, 95, Dime, etc) are great.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Just plug it's remote into the H9000 relay and control that with MIDI. Or just leave it always on in the Switchblade.



... you mean the Eventide H9000...? I could look into the schemes of making it controllable with MIDI gadgets and the stuff, but not at this time and... thanks for the suggestion!...


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> Rack Crybaby please!



$600 is a lot of wah.


----------



## USMarine75

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't think the Pussy Melter is a Dark Matter with some tweaks.



You know the old saying... it's all dark matter on the inside.


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> ... you mean the Eventide H9000...? I could look into the schemes of making it controllable with MIDI gadgets and the stuff, but not at this time and... thanks for the suggestion!...


Yeah, but that's just what I'd do in my setup.


----------



## Bogner

Got the new Eventide Black Hole pedal arriving in a couple days along with a couple ISP Decimate pedals for a new board build. Should be fun!


----------



## USMarine75

Bogner said:


> Got the new Eventide Black Hole pedal arriving in a couple days along with a couple ISP Decimate pedals for a new board build. Should be fun!



it’s the same as the H9 preset right?


----------



## Bogner

USMarine75 said:


> it’s the same as the H9 preset right?


From what I gather it is. I have a couple Max units and was happy to see some traditional knobs on top...lol. Smaller in size the the H9 and decently priced for what it is. I got a great deal on it so I jumped.


----------



## USMarine75

Bogner said:


> From what I gather it is. I have a couple Max units and was happy to see some traditional knobs on top...lol. Smaller in size the the H9 and decently priced for what it is. I got a great deal on it so I jumped.



I Have so many pedals I forgot I owned an H9 Max lol. Rediscovered it and now it's in my RK50C loop as my regular go to for FX (plus a Phase 95 and soon a Red Witch Deluxe Moon phaser).


----------



## USMarine75

This arrived and it's even better than expected. Wow.


----------



## Choop

USMarine75 said:


> This arrived and it's even better than expected. Wow.



What a great finish color!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

USMarine75 said:


> This arrived and it's even better than expected. Wow.


Interesting!


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 85250



so you did....


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> so you did....



Indeed I did.


----------



## Bogner

The Eventide Black Hole pedal arrived today and it is everything and more that I could have hoped for. Smaller size, incredibly well built and solid as a tank, impossible to make it sound bad and it is black. All wins in my book!


----------



## lewis

lewis said:


>



Ordered both today!


----------



## Bentaycanada

I'm picking up a JCA20H after work. I'd previously owned the 22H, 50H, and 100H. They're all killer amps. I know this model is single channel, and only the Marshall voiced channel at that, it's a shame it's not the OD-SLO channel, but there you go. I'm excited to try it out regardless.


----------



## Bearitone

Starting to get sick of my Entwistle HDN pup. I loved it for awhile but, the lack of low end is getting bothersome so its time to start experimenting with pickups again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Starting to get sick of my Entwistle HDN pup. I loved it for awhile but, the lack of low end is getting bothersome so its time to start experimenting with pickups again.



Weirdly I love my HDN in the neck, but it seems better suited in a 22 fret guitar compared to a 24 fret guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Weirdly I love my HDN in the neck, but it seems better suited in a 22 fret guitar compared to a 24 fret guitar.


In the neck? Does it have a lot of midrange that is balanced out by the darker/more scooped 22 fret guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> In the neck? Does it have a lot of midrange that is balanced out by the darker/more scooped 22 fret guitar?



It's very mid heavy, yeah. The HDN is like almost all midrange and high mids, so I like it in the neck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Does HDN stand for "high definition neck"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Does HDN stand for "high definition neck"?



You're actually not far off.  High Definition Neodymium. It uses a Neodymium magnet. 

That's the drawback. The magnet is so fucking powerful that you need to REALLY lower the pickup, or the magnet pull WILL cause tons of issues. Sustain loss, fretting out, fret buzzing, tone fuckery, etc.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Got a Neunaber Immerse II and then a Fathom this week. Verb is the Word.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

selling my Dirty Shirley module and grabbing something more in line with my tastes. Prob the uberschall or ultralead module.


----------



## USMarine75

I don’t need it... but I feel like a $1099 amp for $530 shipped has to be bought.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the Nux MG300 was a bust. The modeling sounded good, and the pedals were great. But due to some limitations (some understandable, some not), and some issues with the headphone out, I'm sending it back. 

So it's either try another one of the competition (Valeton GP100, Mooer GE150), or just do what I should have fucking done since the beginning and get a POD GO.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> I don’t need it... but I feel like a $1099 amp for $530 shipped has to be bought.



market efficiency thanks you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So on top of ditching the Nux and wanting to get a POD Go, starting to find one of my guitars sound rather thin. I'm thinking about getting a DiMarzio Super Distortion or Duncan SH-5. Shit might even try the Tone Zone. Want to keep the bright top end while still adding some low end.

That or I got a Dean Baker Act I'll chunk into it. But I kinda want a cream pickup.


----------



## lewis

Bentaycanada said:


> I'm picking up a JCA20H after work. I'd previously owned the 22H, 50H, and 100H. They're all killer amps. I know this model is single channel, and only the Marshall voiced channel at that, it's a shame it's not the OD-SLO channel, but there you go. I'm excited to try it out regardless.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85315


run a boss SD1 into that for extra awesome Marshall vibed goodness!! <3


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So on top of ditching the Nux and wanting to get a POD Go, starting to find one of my guitars sound rather thin. I'm thinking about getting a DiMarzio Super Distortion or Duncan SH-5. Shit might even try the Tone Zone. Want to keep the bright top end while still adding some low end.
> 
> That or I got a Dean Baker Act I'll chunk into it. But I kinda want a cream pickup.



If you're already considering the Tone Zone but also want good top end, you can also try to find a used IBZ/USA F2. It's basically a Tone Zone with a ceramic magnet and different pole pieces so it sounds a little brighter, tighter, and hotter than a normal TZ would.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If you're already considering the Tone Zone but also want good top end, you can also try to find a used IBZ/USA F2. It's basically a Tone Zone with a ceramic magnet and different pole pieces so it sounds a little brighter, tighter, and hotter than a normal TZ would.



Huh. Might consider it. I imagine they're pretty cheap too. 
I'm gonna try the Baker Act first. It's based on a JB with some tweaks.


----------



## oniduder

Want a fryette or vht deliverance with loop and liverpull by ceriatone 

just got a Randall rm with a single module so need a couple of them that somehow don’t overlap too much with the other amps I gots 

Also will be buying another KHE audio amp switcher

and no one should care

bye Felicia


----------



## USMarine75

oniduder said:


> Want a fryette or vht deliverance with loop and liverpull by ceriatone
> 
> just got a Randall rm with a single module so need a couple of them that somehow don’t overlap too much with the other amps I gots
> 
> Also will be buying another KHE audio amp switcher
> 
> and no one should care
> 
> bye Felicia



huh?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> huh?



I'd thought you'd be familiar with oniduder by now.


----------



## oniduder

get real familiar i'm here


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got a buddy that builds guitars. Talking to him about a build.

Really digging my Viper, want that shape and that neck. Always really dug the Blackmachine aesthetic too; gonna be ebony board, ebony top, mahog body 32mm thick. Hipshot bridge/tuners, MCP Nuke for the bridge.

This might suck...but you gotta try shit y’know?!


----------



## gunch

steinmetzify said:


> Got a buddy that builds guitars. Talking to him about a build.
> 
> Really digging my Viper, want that shape and that neck. Always really dug the Blackmachine aesthetic too; gonna be ebony board, ebony top, mahog body 32mm thick. Hipshot bridge/tuners, MCP Nuke for the bridge.
> 
> This might suck...but you gotta try shit y’know?!


 Idk dude that sounds like neck dive city


----------



## Steinmetzify

gunch said:


> Idk dude that sounds like neck dive city



Eh, I usually record sitting down anyway....see what happens.


----------



## Bearitone

steinmetzify said:


> Eh, I usually record sitting down anyway....see what happens.



if there is neck dive I’m pretty sure you can just reposition the upper strap button to a new location and it fixes it.


----------



## lewis

Also counter weight cavities if it's bad. Lead fishing weights etc. There is always a fix


----------



## SamSam

I ordered a Two Notes Captor from G4M on Sunday. 

I bet it arrives before the Thomann order which shipped on 24/09.


----------



## sirbuh

FM3 + a new Kemper on the way


----------



## USMarine75

More Jazzmasters...


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> More Jazzmasters...
> 
> View attachment 85504



i missed the boat on the cme re-up


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> i missed the boat on the cme re-up



Yeah I got mine from Andertons. But when I just went to their site to post pics and a link it’s dead so they must be finally sold out. The J Mascis is the same AFAIK just a different color. And they also have new shell pink and that light blue.

For anyone that cares... The pickups are perfect for any style. The bridge sounds like a hot uncompressed HB. Normally bridge singles often sound too “ice picky” to me but not this. And the neck isn’t muddy at all. Then you flip the bonus rhythm switch and you get a traditional neck sound to rolled off jazz tones. You can also roll off the volume and use that rhythm switch as an instant clean tone through a dirty amp.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> For anyone that cares... The pickups are perfect for any style. The bridge sounds like a hot uncompressed HB. Normally bridge singles often sound too “ice picky” to me but not this. And the neck isn’t muddy at all. Then you flip the bonus rhythm switch and you get a traditional neck sound to rolled off jazz tones. You can also roll off the volume and use that rhythm switch as an instant clean tone through a dirty amp.



perfect. main concern is the guitar being held back by the pickups to keep costs low. the squier toronado, i picked up, is sick but swapped out the pickups.


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> perfect. main concern is the guitar being held back by the pickups to keep costs low. the squier toronado, i picked up, is sick but swapped out the pickups.



I actually think the pickups are one of the biggest selling points. I’m curious if the Higher end US Jazzmaster pickups actually sound any better? Anyone on here happen to own one and can chime in?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Decided to restore my kramer voyager back to factory, eg 3 humbuckers vs 2. Now I just need to figure out how I want to wire it up.


----------



## Bearitone

I got a TightMetal Pro again.
This is the only piece of gear I have bought 3 times (sold the first 2).
Lesson learned. Holding on to this one forever.

Reunited and it feeeeellsss so goooood


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> I got a TightMetal Pro again.
> This is the only piece of gear I have bought 3 times (sold the first 2).
> Lesson learned. Holding on to this one forever.
> 
> Reunited and it feeeeellsss so goooood


Gonna eventually be me with the Theta.


----------



## Bearitone

Bearitone said:


> Just got a sweet deal on a Megalith Delta.
> Really stoked to see how it compares to the TMPro


Now that I have both, the TMPro is better. At least through the current poweramp I'm running.
The Delta just gets so damn wooly when you turn the gain up. Its not muddy or mushy though. Just an insane amount of gain on tap that starts to clip more chaotically as you turn it up which fucks up the clarity of the high end and high mids... in a cool way? It sounds like its just brick walling the shit out of the power amp but, I don't think it actually is. Its definitely unique. I'll keep it around.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Now that I have both, the TMPro is better. At least through the current poweramp I'm running.


What power amp is that?

I'll concur that the TMP is better, but you can coax a bigger variety of tones out of the Delta. It took me a long time to get the Delta dialed in properly, definitely needs a boost to shine. It's picky about boosts too, hit the front too hard and it clips in a nasty way.

Congrats on getting a new a Tight Metal Pro! Truly can't beat em.


----------



## Bearitone

ATRguitar91 said:


> What power amp is that?
> 
> I'll concur that the TMP is better, but you can coax a bigger variety of tones out of the Delta. It took me a long time to get the Delta dialed in properly, definitely needs a boost to shine. It's picky about boosts too, hit the front too hard and it clips in a nasty way.
> 
> Congrats on getting a new a Tight Metal Pro! Truly can't beat em.



Just into the power section of my Randall RG200D. Not half bad really.

and thanks!


----------



## DudeManBrother

I just picked up this strat in pretty rough condition. It looked like a really poor John Mayer Black One copy; but I bought it for the neck anyways. 

I sprayed it with some blue I had leftover from my Strandberg build, just to scrape most of it back off  but at least I was able to make the paint look chipped off instead of sanded. I will probably end up getting a body from MJT or the Fender Custom shop. 

I ordered this mint guard/American Vintage ‘59 pickup set for it. Should have it on Thursday.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude that thing looks fuckin AWESOME


----------



## Bearitone

Agreed. I would slap a new neck and loaded pickguard on the body and be very happy. The faux relic actually came out dope


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Agreed. I would slap a new neck and loaded pickguard on the body and be very happy. The faux relic actually came out dope


I think he bought it for the neck. I'd just swap in the new pickguard and pickups, then leave it alone.


----------



## USMarine75

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 85509
> View attachment 85510
> 
> I just picked up this strat in pretty rough condition. It looked like a really poor John Mayer Black One copy; but I bought it for the neck anyways.
> 
> I sprayed it with some blue I had leftover from my Strandberg build, just to scrape most of it back off  but at least I was able to make the paint look chipped off instead of sanded. I will probably end up getting a body from MJT or the Fender Custom shop.
> 
> I ordered this mint guard/American Vintage ‘59 pickup set for it. Should have it on Thursday.
> View attachment 85508




Looks perfect the way it is.


----------



## DudeManBrother

USMarine75 said:


> Looks perfect the way it is.


The pickguard looks cool from a distance, but on closer inspection it’s all aged by paint, and he used cheap Chinese pickups and electronics. The selector and pots crackle and short in spots; and they’re 500k mini pots which makes the pickups overly bright. I’m happier with the body now, and might just shoot some nitro over the top and call it good.


----------



## USMarine75

DudeManBrother said:


> The pickguard looks cool from a distance, but on closer inspection it’s all aged by paint, and he used cheap Chinese pickups and electronics. The selector and pots crackle and short in spots; and they’re 500k mini pots which makes the pickups overly bright. I’m happier with the body now, and might just shoot some nitro over the top and call it good.



Oh yeah sorry for confusion... I meant the body + new pickguard is perfect!


----------



## Choop

Fell in love with the Strymon Volante tape delay unit--about to sell my current delay pedals (MXR Carbon Copy Mini and Earthquaker Avalanche Run) to put money towards one. A full pedalboard overhaul will likely occur as a result! :V


----------



## USMarine75

Choop said:


> Fell in love with the Strymon Volante tape delay unit--about to sell my current delay pedals (MXR Carbon Copy Mini and Earthquaker Avalanche Run) to put money towards one. A full pedalboard overhaul will likely occur as a result! :V



Ive been trying to decide between the Volante and Belle Epoch Deluxe myself.


----------



## Choop

USMarine75 said:


> Ive been trying to decide between the Volante and Belle Epoch Deluxe myself.



The Epoch Deluxe sounds great also, and Catalinbread pedals are excellent. I personally like the way Strymon has organized the parameters for adjustment a bit more, and I want to utilize midi to load up presets. Right now I use two delays, and I'm really just re-thinking my whole pedal setup and how to streamline it. The Volante makes more practical sense for me, and it doesn't hurt that it sounds incredible.


----------



## USMarine75

Choop said:


> The Epoch Deluxe sounds great also, and Catalinbread pedals are excellent. I personally like the way Strymon has organized the parameters for adjustment a bit more, and I want to utilize midi to load up presets. Right now I use two delays, and I'm really just re-thinking my whole pedal setup and how to streamline it. The Volante makes more practical sense for me, and it doesn't hurt that it sounds incredible.



Besides tape echo effect... How is the preamp section compared to the Catalinbread? I’ve heard the Catalinbread is spot on.


----------



## Choop

USMarine75 said:


> Besides tape echo effect... How is the preamp section compared to the Catalinbread? I’ve heard the Catalinbread is spot on.



I don't have any hands-on experience with the Epoch, but from what I understand it does a great job at replicating the Echoplex and emulates the functionality very closely. The Strymon is at least EP-3 inspired, but I don't think it'd be as faithful to a real Echoplex as the Epoch with its authentic circuitry.


----------



## laxu

USMarine75 said:


> Ive been trying to decide between the Volante and Belle Epoch Deluxe myself.



BED sounds great but I sold mine because it had no tap tempo. That was too big of a drawback for me and I did not find the oscillation feature useful. I could almost replicate the BED on my Helix Floor by cramming a Kinky Boost in front of the Transistor Tape delay model and tweaking the controls.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Choop said:


> Fell in love with the Strymon Volante tape delay unit--about to sell my current delay pedals (MXR Carbon Copy Mini and Earthquaker Avalanche Run) to put money towards one. A full pedalboard overhaul will likely occur as a result! :V



If you don't need midi presets, I would also consider the El Capistan  I got one in a trade recently and it definitely outshines my Timeline for tape sounds. As a plus, it also has an adjustable spring reverb like the Volante


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ooookay, I said I wanted a little headphone modeler, but man something else piqued my interest.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ooookay, I said I wanted a little headphone modeler, but man something else piqued my interest.


What else is new? Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What else is new? Lol



The fact it's not happening because someone is quicker than me, so back to plan A.

A Schecter Stiletto Classic popped up briefly for a steal, but it sold.

SO after being impatient, I now have a POD Go on purchase. Thaaank you ZZounds payment plans.


----------



## narad

Pedal shipment from the US arrived (<3 mom):







Haven't had any of these brands before. The beetronics enclosure is super cool, high-quality vibe.


----------



## Matt08642

MOTU M4, if they ever ship my order


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Matt08642 said:


> MOTU M4, if they ever ship my order



Took my M2 about a weeek. A lot of budget interfaces seem to be on backorder.


----------



## rokket2005

Every interface under $200 and SM7B was bought back in March when everyone and their uncle thought they were going to start a podcast. For a short time you could sell 2i2s for more than new price.


----------



## Matt08642

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Took my M2 about a weeek. A lot of budget interfaces seem to be on backorder.



I found the last one that showed "In Stock" in a Canadian web store, bought it immediately, now shows out of stock and my last update is from 4 days ago. Sigh.

Hoping that's a live stock count and my order is what made it go out of stock, otherwise I'll be waiting a month or two.


----------



## gunch

Why did old Rocktron pedals go through the roof did a YouTube say they were good, fuck


----------



## c7spheres

gunch said:


> Why did old Rocktron pedals go through the roof did a YouTube say they were good, fuck


 Not sure but I never found a Rocktron pedal I actually liked, although I like most the effect racks from thte 90's. Weird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Why did old Rocktron pedals go through the roof did a YouTube say they were good, fuck


Check Leon Todd's youtube channel. 

Probably not, but I've noticed when he brings up a piece of gear, it skyrockets.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I thought the Rampage (white version from the 2000s) was good with my Peavey Rockmaster head (nothing like the rack unit).


----------



## Bentaycanada

Got these on route! I’ve had the 001 & 002 before, both were great, and I’m excited for the 008.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> selling my Dirty Shirley module and grabbing something more in line with my tastes. Prob the uberschall or ultralead module.


ended up grabbing the VH4 module. Still planning on grabbing an ultralead module as well.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Pedal shipment from the US arrived (<3 mom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any of these brands before. The beetronics enclosure is super cool, high-quality vibe.



What do you think of the Katzenkoenig? I always forget how much I like that pedal until I play it. 

Which Beetronics did you get? I’ve only played the Octahive. But all their stuff gets great reviews.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> What do you think of the Katzenkoenig? I always forget how much I like that pedal until I play it.
> 
> Which Beetronics did you get? I’ve only played the Octahive. But all their stuff gets great reviews.



Promised my gf I wouldn't try them out without her so probably have to wait a couple days. I feel like after unboxing them and feeling the pedals I almost forget I have the Katzen since it feels so cheap next to the beetronics. I think that's also the octahive IIRC.


----------



## lewis

Bentaycanada said:


> Got these on route! I’ve had the 001 & 002 before, both were great, and I’m excited for the 008.
> 
> View attachment 85567
> View attachment 85568


Hell yeah!!

i impulse bought these 2 strats earlier to make two custom hybrid models using these, and my Inca Strat, swapping necks etc.










£150 for the pair, free postage to the UK from Germany.

Love Thomann.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Big gamble on a Donner Dt1 tuner.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Big gamble on a Donner Dt1 tuner.



https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=611220
Trust me and get this. Not a micro pedal, but I tried several of those tuners to no avail, and this one was the best.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=611220
> Trust me and get this. Not a micro pedal, but I tried several of those tuners to no avail, and this one was the best.


Alright man I just changed the order. Thanks for the save.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Found a sick deal on an Orange Dual Dark. Dude said he’d hold it for me. Stoked.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> What do you think of the Katzenkoenig? I always forget how much I like that pedal until I play it.
> 
> Which Beetronics did you get? I’ve only played the Octahive. But all their stuff gets great reviews.



It's very fun, but I thought it was quite smooth for a rat. Maybe a bit rolled off the top-end, ever with the filter knob all the way to the left. And the gain was also "smooth", in that it didn't spit or stutter or completely breakdown at max setting. More that it revealed a little bit more of a smoother fuzz sound at high gain. Predictably good though.

The beetronics was the octahive. I thought it was really cool, but really came alive in the last 1 out of 10 of the gain position. But had a cool kind of unpredictable nature.

The parabola was a bit of a disappointment. At first, it was sounding great. But then I started to feel like as the volume swelled and waned from the tremolo effect, actually the wanes were too deep and caused moments of almost no sound. After ten minutes or so, it was actually making me nauseous. I need to play around with it a bit, hoping there's some way to fix it or that t was a problem with this particular setup that might go away if I change the amp/guitar.

So winner for me from this batch in terms of what I was happiest buying was the Beetronics.


----------



## runbirdman

Driving down to Atlanta tomorrow to trade my Bogner Uberschall TJ head and Helix Floor for a Friedman SS-100 modded by Dave. The clean channel is now the Plexi channel from the BE-100DLX so Dave added a gain knob to the channel, the boost has been replaced with a structure switch to make the gain switchable to a BE channel, and a system volume was added to the front of the amp. It comes with the matching SS cab in sparkle red tolex.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got the POD Go. Definitely should have went with this in the beginning.


----------



## Valdra

Picked up a Sennheiser MD421 from musicians friend.

They are $200 right now which is half off! Must be blowing them out. I figure if I decide to sell it I'll either break even or maybe make a few bucks if I'm hustling.

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/sennheiser-md421-ii-microphone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Found a Steve's Special for a great price. Decided to finally give it a spin. Probably gonna try it in my Kenny Hickey (All-mahogany, rosewood, 26.5'' scale).


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Found a Steve's Special for a great price. Decided to finally give it a spin. Probably gonna try it in my Kenny Hickey (All-mahogany, rosewood, 26.5'' scale).


I have been keeping an eye out for good deals on high output Dimarzios. I want to play pickup roulette with them.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=611220
> Trust me and get this. Not a micro pedal, but I tried several of those tuners to no avail, and this one was the best.



So far so good, no jumpy reads, just works.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I have been keeping an eye out for good deals on high output Dimarzios. I want to play pickup roulette with them.



I normally dislike DiMarzios, at least all the ones I've tried. The Steve's Special and Steve Morse have been on my radar forever, so actually finding a decent deal on the SS finally made me interested in getting it



Seabeast2000 said:


> So far so good, no jumpy reads, just works.



Yep, it's a solid pedal. Still got mine in case I ever need a backup.


----------



## Gmork

Im on a serious fuzz binge. Recently got the nine of swords burial at sea which is like a deluxe tyrant and is awesome. Then got the ehx op amp, also very cool!
Next up is the most exciting of the bunch... A mountainking megalith clone by heathencraft fx!! Thing seems bonkers.


----------



## MFB

Kind of tempted to talk to my cousin this Christmas about doing a custom amp, he's got a degree in Electrical Engineering and has done tech work on gear so it's potentially something he'd be up for; just wanna rip the circuit of the Micro Terror and give it the individual tone controls for bass/middle/treble instead of the singular "tone" knob - even keep it at the 20W with a single tube preamp gain, I don't care. Could be really gnarly if we do it and do it right.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I normally dislike DiMarzios, at least all the ones I've tried. The Steve's Special and Steve Morse have been on my radar forever, so actually finding a decent deal on the SS finally made me interested in getting it


I have been mostly Duncan for probably 10 years now, so I thought maybe it was time to try something different. I used to use Dimarzio back in the late 90s, so I am curious about some of the newer ones. I have had a Crunch Lab 7 / Liquifier 7 for years, but that is the only Dimarzios for years. I recently put a stock Tone Zone back in, so now I want to try some more. I once tried the Dactivator, but hated it so bad I never tried another, lol.


----------



## sonofabias

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got the POD Go. Definitely should have went with this in the beginning.


enough about the pod go, jesus


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

lewis said:


> enough about the pod go, jesus



Says Mr. Put Two SD-1s In Front Of Everything


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Says Mr. Put Two SD-1s In Front Of Everything



Amateur...


----------



## lewis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Says Mr. Put Two SD-1s In Front Of Everything


I havent actually tried that yet...... but perhaps...I should 






to save on Postage im having to wait until November until my Sd1 arrives because the Depthfinder I ordered with it, isnt available until then and I didnt want to pay two lots of delivery fees. 

When it arrives I will actually try this and see what happens hahah


----------



## budda

Gmork said:


> Im on a serious fuzz binge. Recently got the nine of swords burial at sea which is like a deluxe tyrant and is awesome. Then got the ehx op amp, also very cool!
> Next up is the most exciting of the bunch... A mountainking megalith clone by heathencraft fx!! Thing seems bonkers.



Fuzzrocious Heliotropic, giv'r a spin.


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> Amateur...



... because one can't have enough gain stages...?

I remember seeing a video on this way back in time. Also, it's curious that the MT2s are all with the same settings, more or less, as are de DS1s... it also reminds me the other "Mrs Smith Vs Kirk Hammet" _Wahwah war_ video... she was rocking 7(?) wahs at once!...


----------



## Choop

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I normally dislike DiMarzios, at least all the ones I've tried. The Steve's Special and Steve Morse have been on my radar forever, so actually finding a decent deal on the SS finally made me interested in getting it



I had an RG 1570 years back that had come with a Steve's Special installed already in the bridge, and it was a pretty rad pickup for that guitar. It's definitely a bit scooped, but had great clarity across the board.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

odibrom said:


> ... because one can't have enough gain stages...?
> 
> I remember seeing a video on this way back in time. Also, it's curious that the MT2s are all with the same settings, more or less, as are de DS1s... it also reminds me the other "Mrs Smith Vs Kirk Hammet" _Wahwah war_ video... she was rocking 7(?) wahs at once!...



I thought that was real until I noticed that all of the MT-2's have the same identical scratches/ smudges on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Choop said:


> I had an RG 1570 years back that had come with a Steve's Special installed already in the bridge, and it was a pretty rad pickup for that guitar. It's definitely a bit scooped, but had great clarity across the board.



The guitar's pretty midrangey, so I think it'll fit fine. It's just one of those pickups I've been dying to try. I know when Petrucci started using it between 1995 - 1999, his tone was *insane*. I think listening to Falling into Infinity and SFAM over the passed week made me pull the trigger.


----------



## odibrom

High Plains Drifter said:


> I thought that was real until I noticed that all of the MT-2's have the same identical scratches/ smudges on them.



It's interesting you notice that, however, in order to be a photoshoped image, the author would have to go a long way since all those pedals have different perspectives.

aah, here it is... it's real...


oh, and the wahof battle...


by the way, who the heck is Mrs Smith?


----------



## USMarine75

odibrom said:


> ... because one can't have enough gain stages...?
> 
> I remember seeing a video on this way back in time. Also, it's curious that the MT2s are all with the same settings, more or less, as are de DS1s... it also reminds me the other "Mrs Smith Vs Kirk Hammet" _Wahwah war_ video... she was rocking 7(?) wahs at once!...



SRV legitimately used two wahs at same time. One was preset as a cocked wah while other was traditional. Not sure what order was.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The guitar's pretty midrangey, so I think it'll fit fine. It's just one of those pickups I've been dying to try. I know when Petrucci started using it between 1995 - 1999, his tone was *insane*. I think listening to Falling into Infinity and SFAM over the passed week made me pull the trigger.



That is my experience with the SS pickup... I have a JPM P4 that is the pinnacle of Ibanez tone and playability for me (thanks @Uncreative123 lol) besides the JEM. 

I think @Randy has one in a custom build for me as well.


----------



## Vyn

I'm an SD-1w and a Two Notes Captor 8 away from having finalised my gear collection I think (emphasis on GEAR, guitars is still a shit-show). Bold claim however I think I've managed the impossible haha.


----------



## Gmork

Apparently im getting this monstrosity today!! Always wanted one!!


----------



## Bearitone

Thinking about an Orange Bass Butler to use as a clean preamp into a poweramp.

My favorite clean tones come from bass amps and it has a compressor so, I figure I’ll probably love it. We’ll see


----------



## protest

Do I want an Engl Steve Morse?


----------



## rokket2005

protest said:


> Do I want an Engl Steve Morse?



As an owner of an Invader, no, you don't.


----------



## WarMachine

Some red and white automotive paint, and some masking tape to paint up my black dean Z with the frankenstrat colors in honor of The Man.


----------



## SamSam

The new home rig part 1


----------



## Choop

I did the thing and ordered a Strymon Volante, as well as a Wampler Terraform!  Just looking for a suitable reverb now--really looking hard at the Meris Mercury7.


----------



## protest

rokket2005 said:


> As an owner of an Invader, no, you don't.



Issues with the Engl, or just think the Invader is better?


----------



## rokket2005

Not really any issues, I just don't like how it sounds compared to any of my other amps. It doesn't mix well with other amps and has a plastic quality to the tone that you can't dial out. If you want scooped and synthetic it might work for you, I've had mine for ten years and haven't used it in at least 6


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

protest said:


> Issues with the Engl, or just think the Invader is better?





rokket2005 said:


> Not really any issues, I just don't like how it sounds compared to any of my other amps. It doesn't mix well with other amps and has a plastic quality to the tone that you can't dial out. If you want scooped and synthetic it might work for you, I've had mine for ten years and haven't used it in at least 6


I agree, every ENGL I've ever had sounded sterile and lifeless.


----------



## protest

rokket2005 said:


> Not really any issues, I just don't like how it sounds compared to any of my other amps. It doesn't mix well with other amps and has a plastic quality to the tone that you can't dial out. If you want scooped and synthetic it might work for you, I've had mine for ten years and haven't used it in at least 6





The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I agree, every ENGL I've ever had sounded sterile and lifeless.



Ahh I don't have much experience with Engl, but that is generally the complaint I see online. I picked up a used Revv Generator 100 and I'm going to be returning it because of the same reason. Great "metal" amp, but too much compression/saturation/tightness kills the feel for me. Sounds good, but just kind of generic and lifeless.


----------



## USMarine75

All of the rest of the EVH gear on Reverb


----------



## Deadpool_25

Next purchase: some flavor of 5153
Next after that: Invective 112 combo


----------



## Bearitone

SamSam said:


> The new home rig part 1


That’s fackin rad. Does the Hesu have Demons in it?


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> I found the last one that showed "In Stock" in a Canadian web store, bought it immediately, now shows out of stock and my last update is from 4 days ago. Sigh.
> 
> Hoping that's a live stock count and my order is what made it go out of stock, otherwise I'll be waiting a month or two.



Hooray, it arrived! I feel like a bitch complaining about the shipping time, this thing came in a box that could have taken a bullet and come out unscathed.




This thing is great - Super low latency, tons of IO, powered by USB-C, super low noise, etc etc it's neat


----------



## SamSam

Bearitone said:


> That’s fackin rad. Does the Hesu have Demons in it?



Yup!
I was intending to buy a Harley Benton vertical 2x12, but decided last minute to go for something fancy!

I've only played it at low volume so far, hoping to crank them soon. They definitely chug though!


----------



## Spinedriver

Completely out of the blue, I ended up bringing home a Voodoo Labs Sparkle Drive Mod that they had on clearance for $99 and so far, it seems to drive high gain amp sims quite nicely.


----------



## Trashgreen

New toys has joined the collection!


KHDK Annihilator Doyle Signature. One signal being split into 3 paths. Then they meet again creating your own tweaked signal. I currently have a Zakk Wylde Chorus pedal in the Blender path:








Pro Tone Pedals Gary Holt Signature Mid boost. Sounds absolutely awesome paired with an overdrive pedal:







Synergy Fryette Pittbull module. My new favourite module but the Übershall module comes in as close second:







This box also arrived..







Next up: More Synergy stuff and most likely a new midi control to replace my old BOSS GT-3 which takes up too much place on the pedal board and is only used for midi switching anyway.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Another ADA MP-1


----------



## Bearitone

Trashgreen said:


> New toys has joined the collection!
> 
> 
> KHDK Annihilator Doyle Signature. One signal being split into 3 paths. Then they meet again creating your own tweaked signal. I currently have a Zakk Wylde Chorus pedal in the Blender path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Tone Pedals Gary Holt Signature Mid boost. Sounds absolutely awesome paired with an overdrive pedal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synergy Fryette Pittbull module. My new favourite module but the Übershall module comes in as close second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box also arrived..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up: More Synergy stuff and most likely a new midi control to replace my old BOSS GT-3 which takes up too much place on the pedal board and is only used for midi switching anyway.


KDHK looks like they make legit shit. I was hesitant because I thought it was just another artist trying to make money off their name by stamping it on bullshit but, I actually want to check them out now


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> KDHK looks like they make legit shit. I was hesitant because I thought it was just another artist trying to make money off their name by stamping it on bullshit but, I actually want to check them out now


MXR makes legit shit. Pretty sure that is who makes KHDK's stuff, similar to Horizon Devices.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> MXR makes legit shit. Pretty sure that is who makes KHDK's stuff, similar to Horizon Devices.


Nope, made by all-pedal.

And to be fair, unlike Horizon, KHDK have their own engineers designing the pedals.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Nope, made by all-pedal.
> 
> And to be fair, unlike Horizon, KHDK have their own engineers designing the pedals.



Horizon only employs reverse engineers...


----------



## rokket2005

Was thinking real hard today about buying a $1000 cello.


I don't play cello.


----------



## rexbinary

I ordered some new cans. DT 880 Edition. I figured out my Audient id14 works better with high impedance headphones so I ordered the 250 ohm version of these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Horizon only employs reverse engineers...







rokket2005 said:


> Was thinking real hard today about buying a $1000 cello.
> 
> 
> I don't play cello.



If you want a cello, call local high schools. They usually have some roughed up, but functional, student models on hand they'll be willing to sell. I assume they'd be more amenable considering the circumstances we're living in.



rexbinary said:


> I ordered some new cans. DT 880 Edition. I figured out my Audient id14 works better with high impedance headphones so I ordered the 250 ohm version of these.



A buddy of mine just got the same ones, probably the most comfortable headphones I've worn. Sound killer too. Good choice.


----------



## budda

I could wait til black friday or order the new computer tomorrow. It'll take 3 weeks to get here at least.


----------



## Hollowway

I want a black and white EVH (I finally decided to cave and buy one, after his passing) but they're sold out everywhere. The next batch ships in 6 months. Looks like I might be trying my hand at a home build, then!


----------



## ATRguitar91

rexbinary said:


> I ordered some new cans. DT 880 Edition. I figured out my Audient id14 works better with high impedance headphones so I ordered the 250 ohm version of these.


I love my 880s! Wear them hours a day at work, it's like they're not even there.


----------



## Shask

Hollowway said:


> I want a black and white EVH (I finally decided to cave and buy one, after his passing) but they're sold out everywhere. The next batch ships in 6 months. Looks like I might be trying my hand at a home build, then!


I was out browsing yesterday just trying out some different guitars for the heck of it. The Wolfgang Standard is the one that definitely felt the best to me that day. It is a cheaper model in the EVH brand, but I love the body contours that the more expensive models don't have.

I liked the feel of the neck even more than all the Charvels I picked up, which was my #1 guitars I wanted to check out.


----------



## Hollowway

Shask said:


> I was out browsing yesterday just trying out some different guitars for the heck of it. The Wolfgang Standard is the one that definitely felt the best to me that day. It is a cheaper model in the EVH brand, but I love the body contours that the more expensive models don't have.
> 
> I liked the feel of the neck even more than all the Charvels I picked up, which was my #1 guitars I wanted to check out.


Yeah, I considered one of those, but the stuff that inspired me most was the early VH stuff, so I want to get the white strat one. But, that's interesting to hear about the neck. I'm going to have to check those out.


----------



## Shask

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I considered one of those, but the stuff that inspired me most was the early VH stuff, so I want to get the white strat one. But, that's interesting to hear about the neck. I'm going to have to check those out.


Yeah, I have been considering doing a Partscaster also. I have a Charvel So-Cal, so that kind of covers that category. I was looking at the Charvel DK 2pt trem models, which I do like, but I a always on the edge with their neck shape. I think it would be cool to do a Partscaster, but then sand more of a bevel to the top edge. I am not sure how to do it and it not look stupid though, lol.

The Wolfgangs have a similar feeling neck to Charvel, and similar finish options (They are both owned by Fender, so I am sure they are made together with the same options....), but the Wolfgang necks are slightly narrower (R2 nut), and more of a full C shape, as opposed to the shallow C, but not quite D, the Charvels have. I wish it had a FR 1000 series and was recessed, but I like the rest of the package, and would bring something different than the other 10 guitars I have. The striped series, and the 5150 series both have the wider necks, with the R3 nut.


----------



## StevenC

rexbinary said:


> I ordered some new cans. DT 880 Edition. I figured out my Audient id14 works better with high impedance headphones so I ordered the 250 ohm version of these.


I got these a couple months ago and will echo everyone else saying how great these sound and feel. They're a bit too small on the ears for me for long stretches, but that's my only complaint.


----------



## spudmunkey

Got a "we haven't seen you in a while" $20-off coupon from Thalia capos (bought one 2 years ago) so I picked up a discounted b-stock capo (my other one is b-stock, too). 

Received it today, and like the last one, have no idea what makes it "b-stock". Came with one of their wood pick, too. I can't tell if they are all-wood, or if the center layer is non-wood, but interesting either way.


----------



## Spinedriver

budda said:


> I could wait til black friday or order the new computer tomorrow. It'll take 3 weeks to get here at least.



Who'd you buy it from if you don't mind my asking ? I built a pc back in July and Memory Express was the only place that had everything I was looking for. Pretty near every other 'online' pc store in Canada was either missing the CPU I was looking for but had most everything else. Others didn't have the motherboard I wanted or video card, etc...


----------



## budda

Spinedriver said:


> Who'd you buy it from if you don't mind my asking ? I built a pc back in July and Memory Express was the only place that had everything I was looking for. Pretty near every other 'online' pc store in Canada was either missing the CPU I was looking for but had most everything else. Others didn't have the motherboard I wanted or video card, etc...



Going 27' iMac straight from apple. They are the only ones with apple-sanctioned RAM upgrades, which I seem to need to go through Amazon to get what I need.

I dont plan to do this again for a few years


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'd just build a good computer and use Linux.


----------



## Spinedriver

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd just build a good computer and use Linux.



A friend of mine who works in cybersecurity says he tries to use Windows as little as humanly possible. Sadly, I was never particularly good at programming or learning computer languages in general, so in as much as I would like to use Linux (combine that with the fact that my wife uses this pc as well), I never really got around to learning it, how to use various 'distros', etc...


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd just build a good computer and use Linux.


I've been using Linux on my laptop and HTPC and like it, but haven't made the switch on my main pc. How does Linux work with recording? 

It seems like the Reaper builds are experimental, and I worry about the drivers for my ancient interface. Not to my mention all the VSTs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've been using Linux on my laptop and HTPC and like it, but haven't made the switch on my main pc. How does Linux work with recording?
> 
> It seems like the Reaper builds are experimental, and I worry about the drivers for my ancient interface. Not to my mention all the VSTs.


Don't record.



Spinedriver said:


> A friend of mine who works in cybersecurity says he tries to use Windows as little as humanly possible. Sadly, I was never particularly good at programming or learning computer languages in general, so in as much as I would like to use Linux (combine that with the fact that my wife uses this pc as well), I never really got around to learning it, how to use various 'distros', etc...


Windows shouldn't be used at all unless you are being forced to. It is the absolute bane of my existence.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't record.


Well that's a bummer, I was gonna start experimenting with it to see if it's feasible. Windows has been getting on my nerves lately.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> Well that's a bummer, I was gonna start experimenting with it to see if it's feasible. Windows has been getting on my nerves lately.


Set up a dual boot and see if it works. Frankly, Windows is junkware, spyware, adware, garbageware. Can't fucking stand it, particularly when it does strange shit for no fucking reason. And then, for no reason as well, decides "hey, that thing you just tried and failed? I'm gonna work now. Why? WHO KNOWS!" Fuck Windows with the biggest dick on the planet.

Oh, and fuck Bill Gates, too. Not even going to say what should've been in those pies.


----------



## Steo

Steo said:


> I've a Sonicake Sandman pedal on the way. Preamp pedal, depending on where you turn the dial, it's emulating either Engl Savage, Mesa Rectifier, Jcm 900, 5150 or Diezel Vh4. Cheap as chips, it'll be interesting to hear how it sounds against the Mooer ge150 and Line6 Hx stomp I have.



Was using this while away on holidays. Sounds, ok on it's own, but when put into mooer ge150 with a eq block in front if it and different cab sims, it actually was very good. Great value to, was around €40 or so


----------



## Steo

Those Harley benton Amarok's look tempting. Need to sell off some stuff first though, to justify one though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Steo said:


> Those Harley benton Amarok's look tempting. Need to sell off some stuff first though, to justify one though.



I feel you. Been thinking about the baritone myself


----------



## budda

Now we wait. Not doing that again for a while.

Also throwing 32gb in there, hence the 8gb.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Now we wait. Not doing that again for a while.
> 
> Also throwing 32gb in there, hence the 8gb.
> 
> View attachment 85909


Does it djent?


----------



## Jake

I really want a _good_ strat. I need to move a few things to make room for my upcoming Mayones but honestly I may get a strat too if I can find a decent enough deal on a good one. Shouldn't be hard since there's 1000's of them for sale


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Does it djent?



Not without VST's!



Jake said:


> I really want a _good_ strat. I need to move a few things to make room for my upcoming Mayones but honestly I may get a strat too if I can find a decent enough deal on a good one. Shouldn't be hard since there's 1000's of them for sale



If you want vintage spec, find a MiM classic player ltd ed - full nitro, matching headstockz and the stock pickups are good. If you want modern, find a player series.


----------



## StevenC

Jake said:


> I really want a _good_ strat. I need to move a few things to make room for my upcoming Mayones but honestly I may get a strat too if I can find a decent enough deal on a good one. Shouldn't be hard since there's 1000's of them for sale


Get an old Dream Machine


----------



## sirbuh

welp ... the new Fender American Pro II HSS strats looking about right


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Surprise puchase: A Squier Affinity P bass. Friend had it just... lying in his closet collecting dust.

Best $20 I've ever spent on a bass.


----------



## BigViolin

Holy score!


----------



## Mathemagician

budda said:


> Now we wait. Not doing that again for a while.
> 
> Also throwing 32gb in there, hence the 8gb.
> 
> View attachment 85909



can that even be done anymore without special tools? I thought they soldered/glued everything in now including ram?




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Surprise puchase: A Squier Affinity P bass. Friend had it just... lying in his closet collecting dust.
> 
> Best $20 I've ever spent on a bass.



Slap stickers on it and play pop-punk! It has to be done.


----------



## budda

Mathemagician said:


> can that even be done anymore without special tools? I thought they soldered/glued everything in now including ram?



That's only the 21.5s, the 27s (and maybe minis?) Are the only user upgradeable models now. Cheaper to boost a 27" than upgrade the 21.5 (which is expecting to be replaced).[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deadpool_25

budda said:


> That's only the 21.5s, the 27s (and maybe minis?) Are the only user upgradeable models now. Cheaper to boost a 27" than upgrade the 21.5 (which is expecting to be replaced).


[/QUOTE]

Yeah I just upgraded my 27 to 32gb. Super simple.


----------



## budda

Yeah I just upgraded my 27 to 32gb. Super simple.[/QUOTE]

I was hoping to leave the 8gb in and get 40gb, but research shows thats no bueno.


----------



## Deadpool_25

budda said:


> I was hoping to leave the 8gb in and get 40gb, but research shows thats no bueno.



Nope. At least not on mine (2015). Four slots, 8gb max in each.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Lol on the quotes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Slap stickers on it and play pop-punk! It has to be done.



Nah, put .115's on it, tuned it to C#, and gonna cover it in crosses and play Black Sabbath. 

It actually sounds fucking killer as is. Was considering either throwing an EMG GZR, Duncan Qtr Pounder, or a friend was pushing me to get a Steve Harris pickup in there (because of the color  ). But I put on the strings and set it up, and it was perfect from the get-go. If I do anything, it'll be new tuning keys (the stock ones are old and fucked) and a compromise with my friend and Steve Harris it out with a mirror pickguard.


----------



## budda

Deadpool_25 said:


> Nope. At least not on mine (2015). Four slots, 8gb max in each.


.

I can get 128gb but theres a thing on the apple site about how to mix different sizes that I dont quite follow.


----------



## Deadpool_25

budda said:


> .
> 
> I can get 128gb but theres a thing on the apple site about how to mix different sizes that I dont quite follow.



What size memory chips will you have?

I think it’s saying you want the difference in sizes to be as little as possible for each pair. So if you have a 32, 16, 8, and 8; you’d want the 32 and 16 together instead of the 32 and an 8.


----------



## budda

Deadpool_25 said:


> What size memory chips will you have?
> 
> I think it’s saying you want the difference in sizes to be as little as possible for each pair. So if you have a 32, 16, 8, and 8; you’d want the 32 and 16 together instead of the 32 and an 8.



I may try some pair shuffling to see if it will read the full 40. Assuming it ships 2x 4gb and im adding 2x 16gb.


----------



## Deadpool_25

budda said:


> I may try some pair shuffling to see if it will read the full 40. Assuming it ships 2x 4gb and im adding 2x 16gb.



Yeah. Then just do the two 16s in 1&2 and the 4s in 3&4. Should work according to their site.


----------



## r33per

Torpedo Captor 8


----------



## SamSam

r33per said:


> Torpedo Captor 8



Couldn't be your with mine, great value for money!


----------



## Azarea

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel you. Been thinking about the baritone myself


Got the blue baritone myself a few months back. Plays and sounds great, fit&finish is almost perfect. Only knock I have against it is that the frets were a bit rough (fret ends were perfect though), but nothing a little sanding didn't fix.
Overall, considering the lack of cheap-ish baritone options on the market, I'd happily recommend it !


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Well it's official. All my trades have really came from a negative place and I'm gonna put that E1 up for sale. I think it's harder to keep the GAS off when you're upset and I didn't even realize I wasn't feeling great for the past 2 months and I kinda want to get rid of my poor decisions and just save. 

The end result of which is gonna be another mega hot rodded mockingbird ST. Modern style this time, with full fishman wiring.


----------



## Choop

Swapping PSU's on my board so that I can power digital effects more efficiently, so the pedalboard is almost complete. 

All that's left to get is:
Meris Mercury7 reverb
Way Huge Saffron Squeeze compressor
Boss ES-5 Loop Switcher


----------



## SamSam

SamSam said:


> Couldn't be your with mine, great value for money!



Happier not your


----------



## StevenC

Sometimes I think this thread needs to take a leaf out of TGP's book and go a few pages without mentioning computer chips.

(He says with the most powerful processor on the forum.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Sometimes I think this thread needs to take a leaf out of TGP's book and go a few pages without mentioning computer chips.
> 
> (He says with the most powerful processor on the forum.)


what, you running SLI 3090s or something?


----------



## r33per

SamSam said:


> Happier not your



Excellent! I mean, I love the cab, but need a "silent stage" option as well.
It kinda socks, but it's either that or don't play - and I like to play.


----------



## SamSam

r33per said:


> Excellent! I mean, I love the cab, but need a "silent stage" option as well.
> It kinda socks, but it's either that or don't play - and I like to play.



Aaaand my 2 week old captured just went up in smoke...

Not sure what has happened, the unit was receiving phantom power but the guitar amp was switched off at the time. I need to test the amp today to see if it has sustained damage, the cab is fine. The captur was hot to touch and emitting smoke so that's pretty fucked.


----------



## FancyFish

Currently deciding between a KM-7 MK II and a Holcomb SVN. KM-7 Seems to align more towards my neck preferences and seems like a one-and-done type of purchase, though the Holcomb is aligning more towards my wallet preference. So I'm kinda leaning towards the Holcomb. Any thoughts?


----------



## budda

FancyFish said:


> Currently deciding between a KM-7 MK II and a Holcomb SVN. KM-7 Seems to align more towards my neck preferences and seems like a one-and-done type of purchase, though the Holcomb is aligning more towards my wallet preference. So I'm kinda leaning towards the Holcomb. Any thoughts?



Get the one you actually want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Get the one you actually want.



Bingo. I learned a lot of times that it's best to just splurge and get the thing you want, vs getting a cheaper thing in compromise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up splurging on another Steve's Special. I put one in my Hickey sig and liked it, but I wanna try it in another guitar as well. soooo, just bought one. A shame these seemed to be discontinued.

Tried a Dean Baker Act in this guitar, but seems to be too midrange heavy. Hoping the SS balances it out.


----------



## Metropolis

First Prestige seven incoming


----------



## Bearitone

Thinking about doing a baritone SG Warmoth build and actually shelling out for the 720 mod.


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> Thinking about doing a baritone SG Warmoth build and actually shelling out for the 720 mod.



You like neck dive?


----------



## jarledge

just picked up my first marshall amp after almost 20 years of playing. I bought a modefour for 150 euro and it is in great shape. I need to buy a torpedo captor X next.


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> You like neck dive?



Due to the long upper horn it should be better than my Tele-baritone and I get along with that pretty okay.

To be honest I’ve never had a guitar without neck dive.


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> Due to the long upper horn it should be better than my Tele-baritone and I get along with that pretty okay.
> 
> To be honest I’ve never had a guitar without neck dive.



Try one, they're great


----------



## technomancer

Bearitone said:


> Due to the long upper horn it should be better than my Tele-baritone and I get along with that pretty okay.
> 
> To be honest I’ve never had a guitar without neck dive.



Use a wide strap, problem solved.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Wide suede straps eliminate neck dive.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> Wide suede straps eliminate neck dive.


But I used all my suede for blue shoes, my dude.


----------



## Spicypickles

I’ve got a Fractal FM3 in my cart right now, really wondering if I don’t just go for an AX8. I know the FM3 is supposedly better sounding, has all the same models and shit as the axeiii, but I don’t want to have to buy extra expression pedals and buttons if the difference isn’t that vast. I’m not in a band, I just enjoy jamming along to stuff and writing my own riffs and wheedlies.


----------



## budda

Spicypickles said:


> I’ve got a Fractal FM3 in my cart right now, really wondering if I don’t just go for an AX8. I know the FM3 is supposedly better sounding, has all the same models and shit as the axeiii, but I don’t want to have to buy extra expression pedals and buttons if the difference isn’t that vast. I’m not in a band, I just enjoy jamming along to stuff and writing my own riffs and wheedlies.



Only need 1 expression pedal. Roland EV is cheap. Get the fm3.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Use a wide strap, problem solved.



Til your shirt pulls.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Got an Ax8 a week ago, about to order a Headrush FRFR to go with it. Also thinking about buying a replacement body for my Jackson and having it wrapped in black snakeskin vinyl.


----------



## Spicypickles

budda said:


> Only need 1 expression pedal. Roland EV is cheap. Get the fm3.



curse your quick answer. FM3 incoming.


----------



## budda

Spicypickles said:


> curse your quick answer. FM3 incoming.



It's the right call.


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> Til your shirt pulls.


True true.

In your experience what guitars have minimal or no neck dive? Other than headless guitars


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> True true.
> 
> In your experience what guitars have minimal or no neck dive? Other than headless guitars



Singlecuts, strats, superstrats, V's and teles.


----------



## technomancer

Spicypickles said:


> I’ve got a Fractal FM3 in my cart right now, really wondering if I don’t just go for an AX8. I know the FM3 is supposedly better sounding, has all the same models and shit as the axeiii, but I don’t want to have to buy extra expression pedals and buttons if the difference isn’t that vast. I’m not in a band, I just enjoy jamming along to stuff and writing my own riffs and wheedlies.



Are these finally in stock or this still waiting list bullshit?


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Only need 1 expression pedal.


Sometimes I wish I lived in budda world.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Sometimes I wish I lived in budda world.



Given all the stuff I can assign to it, I suggest getting a iii and joining in the fun!


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Given all the stuff I can assign to it, I suggest getting a iii and joining in the fun!


I can assign anything to my expression pedal, too. I just can't live with only one.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> I can assign anything to my expression pedal, too. I just can't live with only one.



Whats the functionality of 2 for you? I know lots of people run two.

I want as little at my feet as possible (hence a pt-2 not a pt-pro when i toured lol).


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Whats the functionality of 2 for you? I know lots of people run two.
> 
> I want as little at my feet as possible (hence a pt-2 not a pt-pro when i toured lol).


Mine is mainly a home rig, so panning in quad and adjusting different rates and mixes at once. Plus one is a constant pitch shift pedal. 

Planning to get an MC8 which would let me have a total of 6 at once, but I'll probably stick to 4 for now. Plus a wah and volume pedal after the guitar.

I'm not saying there's any actual value in it, but I can't resist.


----------



## odibrom

I'm running 5 expression pedals at the moment... 2x for gain and drive (triaxis), 1 for reverb level and the remaining 2 for whatever FXs parameters (G-Force)...


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Mine is mainly a home rig, so panning in quad and adjusting different rates and mixes at once. Plus one is a constant pitch shift pedal.
> 
> Planning to get an MC8 which would let me have a total of 6 at once, but I'll probably stick to 4 for now. Plus a wah and volume pedal after the guitar.
> 
> I'm not saying there's any actual value in it, but I can't resist.



Im also grabbing an MC8 once im in a band again/playing away from a computer. Between scenes and channels, I could still run a complex expression setup with just one. 

One day I may even try the perform screen


----------



## USMarine75

Preordered.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Im also grabbing an MC8 once im in a band again/playing away from a computer. Between scenes and channels, I could still run a complex expression setup with just one.
> 
> One day I may even try the perform screen


I keep threatening to open and figure out the H9000 scenes screen one of these days, too.


----------



## Spicypickles

technomancer said:


> Are these finally in stock or this still waiting list bullshit?


Waiting list. I was able to pick up a mint one off reverb for a couple hundred extra, no biggie.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I keep threatening to open and figure out the H9000 scenes screen one of these days, too.



Drink every time Steven mentions owning an H9000.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Drink every time Steven mentions owning an H9000.


----------



## budda

narad said:


> Drink every time Steven mentions owning an H9000.


----------



## Gmork

Holy cow KILLER DEAL!! Just found a boss ds1, boss os-2 and AMT SS-20 (( ALL 3)) for $175 canadian!!!
How can i say no to that lol.
The amt seems to be going on the bay for anywhere from $500-$700!


----------



## Gollapalli

Well, I ordered the Granophyre. Goodbye my wallet.


----------



## Genome

This guy.


----------



## narad

Genome said:


> This guy.



Is that just a different look to the existing artist series?


----------



## Genome

narad said:


> Is that just a different look to the existing artist series?



Yep it's the "Blackout" edition, 50w version


----------



## Gmork

Had this custom mountainking megalith clone built by quinn at heathencraft fx who works for KSR amps, shipped out today! 
and YES! Thats gmork from the neverending story!


----------



## MFB

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 86086
> 
> 
> Preordered.



Fuck me, that would make a nice contrast to my SG Les Paul Custom.


----------



## USMarine75

MFB said:


> Fuck me, that would make a nice contrast to my SG Les Paul Custom.



Sweetwater should give you a decent discount too since it won’t ship until early next year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally found a peters bodyhammer


----------



## MFB

USMarine75 said:


> Sweetwater should give you a decent discount too since it won’t ship until early next year.



No longer available 

But there are some standard Epiphone Black Beauty(s) at my local MusicGoRound that I might check out for about half the price, but I should prioritize the J-bass over a new guitar too...

Edit: scratch that, even those BBs got snagged up, what a world


----------



## Andromalia

Eyeing those old school Tascam recording things for my new man cave.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 86086
> 
> 
> Preordered.



I was looking to get a hot-rodded Floyd Strat next but you're fucking up those plans.


----------



## cwhitey2

Been thinking about buying an Ultra Lead or a Deliverance II  absolutely no need for either, but you know....GAS.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

cwhitey2 said:


> Been thinking about buying an Ultra Lead or a Deliverance II  absolutely no need for either, but you know....GAS.


So Fryette updated the simplest amp he's ever made by making it less simple? Never change, Steven.


----------



## cwhitey2

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So Fryette updated the simplest amp he's ever made by making it less simple? Never change, Steven.


He explains why in an interview.....and doesnt even mention the effects loop as one of the reasons
Something about the gain knobs and other geeky tech stuff hahahaha


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

cwhitey2 said:


> He explains why in an interview.....and doesnt even mention the effects loop as one of the reasons
> Something about the gain knobs and other geeky tech stuff hahahaha


Oh for fucks sake. Just admit, "Because more is fucking more!" Steven.


----------



## cwhitey2

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh for fucks sake. Just admit, "Because more is fucking more!" Steven.



I 100% agree, but if you have ever watched an interview with its 1000% NOT that simple....hes an engineer


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

cwhitey2 said:


> I 100% agree, but if you have ever watched an interview with its 1000% NOT that simple....hes an engineer


I'm referring to the simplicity for the user. The circuitry likely isnt simple.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was looking to get a hot-rodded Floyd Strat next but you're fucking up those plans.


----------



## cwhitey2

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm referring to the simplicity for the user. The circuitry likely isnt simple.


Now you need to watch interviews with him...he explains why the average 'guitarist' doesn't understand why a 5 band GEQ is on an amp...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

cwhitey2 said:


> Now you need to watch interviews with him...he explains why the average 'guitarist' doesn't understand why a 5 band GEQ is on an amp...


Well, with a Mark series amp, it is there to get more low end without the pre-gain bass knob making your sound flubby and slow.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 86229



can vouch for the HM, seriously slick guitar


----------



## Jake

Sold my Majesty for something a little...different






VERY excited to finally try the USA Custom Shop model, I've played the import and it's fantastic


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jake said:


> Sold my Majesty for something a little...different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY excited to finally try the USA Custom Shop model, I've played the import and it's fantastic


Isn't that a Nick Johnston signature?


----------



## TedintheShed

I want a 26.5" or longer guitar for drop A. Not sure what yet. After that, I'm done.


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> Sold my Majesty for something a little...different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY excited to finally try the USA Custom Shop model, I've played the import and it's fantastic




I have that exact model and it’s incredible. The pickups sound very different than typical strat singles. They are very open sounding with a unique midrange voicing... almost like a Steve’s Special? Fretwork is impeccable. You will be very very happy with your life choices!


----------



## Spicypickles

TedintheShed said:


> I want a 26.5" or longer guitar for drop A. Not sure what yet. *After that, I'm done*.



false


----------



## Jake

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't that a Nick Johnston signature?


Sure is! It's the USA Custom Shop model.



USMarine75 said:


> I have that exact model and it’s incredible. The pickups sound very different than typical strat singles. They are very open sounding with a unique midrange voicing... almost like a Steve’s Special? Fretwork is impeccable. You will be very very happy with your life choices!
> 
> View attachment 86272
> View attachment 86273
> View attachment 86274


I've heard nothing but amazing things about these and Guitar Center had one sitting there for $1800 so I literally couldn't stop myself. I was really trying to get myself a Silver Sky but I'll actually take this over that, for the "modern" strat.


----------



## SamSam

A noise gate, either a Phalanx or a Zuul. I really don't know whicj. Is the mini Zuul identical to the Full size? It's cheaper and smaller, seems unfair to charge less!

I also ordered a new set of tubes for the Randall it's been rather noisy recently and it sounds like the tubes are dying. Loss of output on the clean and some strange noises on the gain channels.


----------



## budda

Jake said:


> Sure is! It's the USA Custom Shop model.
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing but amazing things about these and Guitar Center had one sitting there for $1800 so I literally couldn't stop myself. I was really trying to get myself a Silver Sky but I'll actually take this over that, for the "modern" strat.



Good, because a silver sky is a 60's strat that says PRS 

My item says "out for delivery" and im off work, so that's fun.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Put in a deposit for an Omega Granophyre a few days ago. So while I wait, maybe another guitar? haha


----------



## odibrom

Apex1rg7x said:


> Put in a deposit for an Omega Granophyre a few days ago. So while I wait, maybe another guitar? haha



How about refretting an old one with Stainless Steel frets? it's a "new guitar" feeling for way less the money!...


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> Sure is! It's the USA Custom Shop model.
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing but amazing things about these and Guitar Center had one sitting there for $1800 so I literally couldn't stop myself. I was really trying to get myself a Silver Sky but I'll actually take this over that, for the "modern" strat.



That is a KILLER price congrats! Dayum I paid $2200 shipped for a new one and thought I had a steal.


----------



## sirbuh

Jake said:


> I've heard nothing but amazing things about these and Guitar Center had one sitting there for $1800 so I literally couldn't stop myself.



Good grief - thats a heck of a deal brownie


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uuugh I bought a cheap-ass P bass pickup for a project and it didn't work out. Was way too big.

So I splurged and got a DiMarzio Model P.


----------



## Bentaycanada




----------



## rokket2005

I bought the new ML Halloween pack cause I'm a slut. Last years cabs I kind of scrolled through and thought they were kind of flat, I liked the stock York cabs in the axe more so I basically didn't use them after a week or so. I think the new ones are tighter and brighter overall, so maybe better for pick up and go heavy tones. I also got some new books for piano and cello so I can shed all weekend long.


----------



## Jake

sirbuh said:


> Good grief - thats a heck of a deal brownie


I agree! I haven't had a ton of luck with Guitar Center deals lately but thankfully this one was not only priced incredibly but also mis-labeled as "Nick Johnson" so I stumbled upon it by accident and I'd imagine anyone looking for it wouldn't have really seen it then. Strat GAS is at least cured now for the time being.


----------



## BigViolin

I like GC typos.


----------



## Bearitone

BigViolin said:


> I like GC typos.


They one had a used EBMM Silhouette Bass for like $700 because the lumped it in as a Silhouette guitar.

I kick myself to this day for not snatching it up. That’s my dream baritone


----------



## BigViolin

I'm hoping for a Randall Satin.


----------



## Matt08642

I guess as of today it will be some new tubes for my 6505mh

Still using the original tubes from 2015 or whenever the amp came out and they're finally dying. Probably doesn't help that after years of 1 watt bedroom jamming I've been setting it to like 10 oclock on full 20 watt mode more recently in to the reactive load


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Probably gonna join the current Stealth 50w NADs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been trying to mod and hot rod one of my guitars to make it work, but it ain't working. Probably gonna have to ditch it. Sooooo that means I'm looking at another Hagstrom (another Ultra Max or finally try a Fantomen) or some kind of FR-loaded Strat.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been trying to mod and hot rod one of my guitars to make it work, but it ain't working. Probably gonna have to ditch it. Sooooo that means I'm looking at another Hagstrom (another Ultra Max or finally try a Fantomen) or some kind of FR-loaded Strat.


What guitar are you giving up on?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What guitar are you giving up on?



The Jazzmaster. Was digging it at first but after the honeymoon phase I grew out of it. Love how it feels but I can't get a sound I like.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinking about selling my gus g star's body and making a fresh one. Something about the body gives this particular mid grunt that is omnipresent no matter which pickups I put in there and I just don't like it anymore.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Jazzmaster. Was digging it at first but after the honeymoon phase I grew out of it. Love how it feels but I can't get a sound I like.


Does it have P90s?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Does it have P90s?



Nah. GFS Jazzmaster pickups. Got curious and converted it to have a humbucker in the bridge and I'm not vibing. Then again the pickup is a decent ways away from the bridgre.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah. GFS Jazzmaster pickups. Got curious and converted it to have a humbucker in the bridge and I'm not vibing. Then again the pickup is a decent ways away from the bridgre.



Wow what JM? I have the Squier LE Classic Vibe 70s with JM pickups and it’s my go to guitar right now. Over my NJ custom shop!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Wow what JM? I have the Squier LE Classic Vibe 70s with JM pickups and it’s my go to guitar right now. Over my NJ custom shop!


It was a Guitatfetish/Xaviere JM100 or something like that. like I said, it was great when I got it.  Then the honeymoon phase was gone and I immediately became *veeery* bored with the sound.

Me and @Spaced Out Ace had a conversation about it awhile back and yeah, the bridge pickup does seem spaced further away from the bridge pickup than a standard Jazzmaster, which seems to round off the sound too much for my taste. I even notice now in pictures how the Jazzmaster pickup spacing is wider than the Xaviere JM.

If I decide to go back the JM route, I'm most definitely getting a Squier. But for now I just want a humbuggie-loaded hot-rod guitar to tune to either drop C# or drop B.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was a Guitatfetish/Xaviere JM100 or something like that. like I said, it was great when I got it.  Then the honeymoon phase was gone and I immediately became *veeery* bored with the sound.
> 
> Me and @Spaced Out Ace had a conversation about it awhile back and yeah, the bridge pickup does seem spaced further away from the bridge pickup than a standard Jazzmaster, which seems to round off the sound too much for my taste. I even notice now in pictures how the Jazzmaster pickup spacing is wider than the Xaviere JM.
> 
> If I decide to go back the JM route, I'm most definitely getting a Squier. But for now I just want a humbuggie-loaded hot-rod guitar to tune to either drop C# or drop B.


Just get an Axis.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just get an Axis.



I was talking to a friend about EVH after he died and how he wanted to get a Wolfgang. Reminds me how much I wanna try and get an Axis. Only issue with the Axis is the narrow fretboard and my big Andre the Giant hands.


----------



## MFB

I've been spinning Spiritbox's "Mara Effect" lately because of this opening bass tone, and fuck me do I want that sound. Bill plays a Darkglass, which would make me basic as fuck, but the Alpha/Omega also doesn't have a headphone out which is good for me since I'd probably have one by now.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was a Guitatfetish/Xaviere JM100 or something like that. like I said, it was great when I got it.  Then the honeymoon phase was gone and I immediately became *veeery* bored with the sound.
> 
> Me and @Spaced Out Ace had a conversation about it awhile back and yeah, the bridge pickup does seem spaced further away from the bridge pickup than a standard Jazzmaster, which seems to round off the sound too much for my taste. I even notice now in pictures how the Jazzmaster pickup spacing is wider than the Xaviere JM.
> 
> If I decide to go back the JM route, I'm most definitely getting a Squier. But for now I just want a humbuggie-loaded hot-rod guitar to tune to either drop C# or drop B.



You need a proper JM. I can't believe I went 120 guitars before owning one 

The one I have has Jazzmaster single coils (they look like P90s, but they're not). That is the proper way to go IMO. Also get one with the JM electronics (neck rhythm controls). 

Unless you just want the JM aesthetic but with modern electronics like HB pickups. YMMV.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> You need a proper JM. I can't believe I went 120 guitars before owning one
> 
> The one I have has Jazzmaster single coils (they look like P90s, but they're not). That is the proper way to go IMO. Also get one with the JM electronics (neck rhythm controls).
> 
> Unless you just want the JM aesthetic but with modern electronics like HB pickups. YMMV.



I'm most likely gonna pick one up again down the road. Most likely a proper Squier for sure.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm most likely gonna pick one up again down the road. Most likely a proper Squier for sure.



Classic vibe time.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Classic vibe time.



The guitar's not bad either.


----------



## sirbuh

Jake said:


> I agree! I haven't had a ton of luck with Guitar Center deals lately but thankfully this one was not only priced incredibly but also mis-labeled as "Nick Johnson" so I stumbled upon it by accident and I'd imagine anyone looking for it wouldn't have really seen it then. Strat GAS is at least cured now for the time being.



Inspired by this Nick Johnson tale, I went to GC and struck out.


----------



## Bearitone

Put a deposit on a Megalith Beta. Gunna be my first tube amp in like 5 years.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Ernie Ball MM JP XI if I can find a reputable store that ships to Canada.


----------



## Seabeast2000

sirbuh said:


> Inspired by this Nick Johnson tale, I went to GC and struck out.



Did you check for any Eric Johnston sig Strats? 


Here's my next purchase:


----------



## swollseyba

Gonna have to upgrade my KHE 4x4 switcher to the 8x4 because I cannot stop buying amps.

pls halp


----------



## protest

It's gonna be a good week.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just a set of strings, but I'm finally giving the Elixir Optiwebs a try. My first time using Elixirs in like 10 years, too. 

After that I'm looking into pickups. Experimenting with pickups in pretty much everything. Loading my guitars with Steve's Specials that need replacement pickups, and gonna try the PAF Pro in the neck. And gonna try hotrodding my existing basses with Dunan QPs.

EDIT: While we're at it, I want another PRS SE277. 






A loooong boi for tuning low.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just a set of strings, but I'm finally giving the Elixir Optiwebs a try. My first time using Elixirs in like 10 years, too.
> 
> After that I'm looking into pickups. Experimenting with pickups in pretty much everything. Loading my guitars with Steve's Specials that need replacement pickups, and gonna try the PAF Pro in the neck. And gonna try hotrodding my existing basses with Dunan QPs.




Have to get 2 sets for both my Ibanez’s, based on looking around last night for me it’s GFS pro series alnico V, PAF 36th anniversaries, Steve’s Specials or EVO 6s 

I kind of like the lower output “nice” paf route of thinking


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Have to get 2 sets for both my Ibanez’s, based on looking around last night for me it’s GFS pro series alnico V, PAF 36th anniversaries, Steve’s Specials or EVO 6s
> 
> I kind of like the lower output “nice” paf route of thinking



I still need more time to experiment in more guitars, but I guess if I were to describe the SS at the moment, it's like... a modern sounding pickup for sure, but the scooped sound give it a very PAF-esque attack and high end. Like I said, still experimenting a bit, but when I was experimenting with my Hagstrom Deuce (stock pickups were VERY PAF-y), I put in a Dean DMT pickup. It gave it more low end and push, but killed the high end. When I put in the Steve's Special, it still retained that low end and growl, but tightened things up and brought back that PAF-y high end. Like, I used my POD Go to test the pickups by using the looper. Made a loop with the DMT, and then installed the SS and compared the two sounds. Much preferred the SS.

But yeah, so far it's a winner. I wanna put it in one of my REALLY dark guitars to see how it works there. And if it works, gonna start trying the PAF Pro in the neck.


----------



## sirbuh

Grabbed a Schecter Cygnus, had to happen


----------



## oniduder

bought a vht d-fifty dumble clone amp, waiting for it bc it's on backorder

next i want a fender prosonic and additions the khe amp switcher stuff i own

peace


----------



## technomancer

Grabbed some Classic Tone power transformers since they are shutting down and nobody really makes equivalents to their "project" transformers, and a couple of six preamp tube 50w chassis for future builds. 

Also experiencing severe random guitar GAS, so something will likely wander in the door soon


----------



## Metropolis

I would like to try Line6 Helix LT... so probably that. I have really liked how REVV and Archon models sound on that, and it has a proper Mark IV with five band EQ. Or just join to a waitlist for FM3. Kemper and Quad Cortex are little bit out of my price range at the moment, but... decisions


----------



## WarMachine

Just got my Tone Vise nut for my ML last night. Didnt have much time to play with it after the fact but if it works like its advertised and lasts I'll definitely be buying another for my stealth. No more locking nut bullshit.


----------



## USMarine75

Well after 90+ OD pedals I’ve started to gas for FX ones. Last couple purchases have been an MXR Phase 95 and Red Witch Deluxe Moon. Just bought this:




Interesting mix of Leslie rotary and octave.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> Well after 90+ OD pedals I’ve started to gas for FX ones. Last couple purchases have been an MXR Phase 95 and Red Witch Deluxe Moon. Just bought this:
> 
> View attachment 86527
> 
> 
> Interesting mix of Leslie rotary and octave.



I have had a lot of fun the last year or so always playing with the chorus/detune, delay, and reverb low in the mix all the time. I never used many effects before, but the ambient wash is nice to add some space, especially for lower volumes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uhh has anyone tried one of the Floyd Rose Rail Tail bridges?







Because uhhh


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Roller saddles are probably better for staying in tune, but you'd also want to make sure the tuners and nut are helping keep the guitar in tune. No binding, locking tuners + less windings around the post, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Roller saddles are probably better for staying in tune, but you'd also want to make sure the tuners and nut are helping keep the guitar in tune. No binding, locking tuners + less windings around the post, etc.



I debated on trying roller saddles. But man those Squiers just struggled to hold a note period in my case. I'd love to just go all-out and mount a fucking Floyd, but I'm lazy.


----------



## gunch

Alright what’s the reason you haven’t just got a contemporary hss Floyd strat yet??

because I’m dumb and they don’t exist 

Ok why not get the active Floyd strat and drop an hss pickguard in?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Alright what’s the reason you haven’t just got a contemporary hss Floyd strat yet??



Because they don't make one. 

Just the HH. 

Plus I'm a fucking sucker for '70s CBS Strats.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because they don't make one.
> 
> Just the HH.
> 
> Plus I'm a fucking sucker for '70s CBS Strats.



You need one of these 

View media item 2693


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> You need one of these
> 
> View media item 2693


If only.


----------



## budda

Trying to decide if i futz with my c1 elite with titans (low end spike and i bet its just the specific guitar) or if I try something else in the $500cad range, or sell it and put it in the new-toy-later fund. It could pay for a new shed...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I need fuckin pickups.

The HB103s my new ST came with sound killer but the results I got from changing them out in my first bird was worth jt so I'm willing to push the envelope to see if a pickup swap on essentially the same guitar will give me just as good results as the first time.

Also debating a sustainiac. It would be fun but the last installation made me wanna kill myself.


----------



## Shask

Apparently a tank of gas to the service center because my 5150 III 50w was not working right tonight.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uhh has anyone tried one of the Floyd Rose Rail Tail bridges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because uhhh



The Super-Vee system is sooooooo much better, but probably way too pricey for this project. 

Though, if you're already ready to throw like $250 at the $400 guitar, why not just grab a used Floyd Strat?


----------



## Bentaycanada

This is a REALLY great amp, it reminds me of my old Lynchbox; great cleans, Marshall crunch and Mesa lead! The perfect 3 channel amp!


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If only.



Fender Mod Shop has reverse headstock available on most models now.


----------



## DielonKilo

Just purchased this for $350


----------



## rexbinary

Ordered up a Captor X 16 ohms to replace my plain Captor 16 ohms and BOSS DI-1 combo. I'll be selling those off. I might be selling off my mics and mic stands/mounts as well. I'm not sure why I would bother with any of those again.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Fender Mod Shop has reverse headstock available on most models now.



Oh hell I did not need to hear that 

If they ever add a floyd option I am going to be in some serious trouble...


----------



## jarledge

technomancer said:


> Oh hell I did not need to hear that
> 
> If they ever add a floyd option I am going to be in some serious trouble...



why not do a warmoth build ? It would end up being better quality and workmanship, with the exact specs you want for a fraction of the price.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my synergy deliverance module was defective so I guess another one of those.


----------



## USMarine75

jarledge said:


> why not do a warmoth build ? It would end up being better quality and workmanship, with the exact specs you want for a fraction of the price.



In what world is Warmoth better than Fender quality and workmanship? And in what world is it a fraction of the price? Assembled my Warmoth Tele was about the same as an MIA rosewood neck LE Tele.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Super-Vee system is sooooooo much better, but probably way too pricey for this project.
> 
> Though, if you're already ready to throw like $250 at the $400 guitar, why not just grab a used Floyd Strat?



The latter is the idea. But I just love the aesthetics of '70s Strats. Either walnut or natural bodies, dark pickguards, and the fat headstock. And I don't think Fender makes a lot of those with Floyds.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> In what world is Warmoth better than Fender quality and workmanship? And in what world is it a fraction of the price? Assembled my Warmoth Tele was about the same as an MIA rosewood neck LE Tele.



I do my own tech work, I build amps, if I add building guitars to things I do in my spare time I'll end up not having time to play at all


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> I do my own tech work, I build amps, if I add building guitars to things I do in my spare time I'll end up not having time to play at all



Truth.

I take it back. If you have the time and tools required to do all of the finishing and assembly work then Warmoth is a good deal. But as @Randy can speak to, my Warmoths were not easy/cheap to complete. I'd guess I have $1600 into my Inca Silver double-bound Tele with all wenge neck and Dimarzio Twang King pickups.

Guitars I'd most likely buy new/used over Warmoth knowing what I know now:
Fender MIM, MIJ, or MIA
Squier
Xotic
EBMM Cutlass
PRS SE
LSL
Charvel
EVH
Schecter NJ Traditional or Sunset

Unless there was something particular I was absolutely looking for that's not available (e.g. back in the day flamed maple necks but now many companies have them).


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Truth.
> 
> I take it back. If you have the time and tools required to do all of the finishing and assembly work then Warmoth is a good deal. But as @Randy can speak to, my Warmoths were not easy/cheap to complete. I'd guess I have $1600 into my Inca Silver double-bound Tele with all wenge neck and Dimarzio Twang King pickups.
> 
> Guitars I'd most likely buy new/used over Warmoth knowing what I know now:
> Fender MIM, MIJ, or MIA
> Squier
> Xotic
> EBMM Cutlass
> PRS SE
> LSL
> Charvel
> EVH
> Schecter NJ Traditional or Sunset
> 
> Unless there was something particular I was absolutely looking for that's not available (e.g. back in the day flamed maple necks but now many companies have them).



Exactly. You can put together fantastic partscasters, but if you add the value of your time you virtually never actually come out ahead. Now if you enjoy that part of it and it's fun for you that's awesome. For me tech / setup work is something I do because I have to, not something I am really into.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Truth.
> 
> I take it back. If you have the time and tools required to do all of the finishing and assembly work then Warmoth is a good deal. But as @Randy can speak to, my Warmoths were not easy/cheap to complete. I'd guess I have $1600 into my Inca Silver double-bound Tele with all wenge neck and Dimarzio Twang King pickups.
> 
> Guitars I'd most likely buy new/used over Warmoth knowing what I know now:
> Fender MIM, MIJ, or MIA
> Squier
> Xotic
> EBMM Cutlass
> PRS SE
> LSL
> Charvel
> EVH
> Schecter NJ Traditional or Sunset
> 
> Unless there was something particular I was absolutely looking for that's not available (e.g. back in the day flamed maple necks but now many companies have them).


I've put together something like 6 warmoth partscasters. My cheapest ones cost me about 600$ just for the neck/pickups/electronics/hardware (not including what my time is worth. The most expensive was over 1400$ since I bought the body and neck from warmoth versus making the bodies myself for the others. Definitely not cheap by any means but I was doing it more to cut my teeth on tech/luthier work and to prep for building guitars from scratch.
The only reason to go warmoth is if you want specific specs that other places don't offer (like a star body or certain woods) ime.

For people looking to save a buck, buy a used squier and mod that. It's cheaper ime.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> For people looking to save a buck, buy a used squier and mod that. It's cheaper ime.



Yep. I still kinda miss my Squier Strat. No matter what pickup I put in it, it sounded fucking mean. Just couldn't hold a tune to save it's life no matter what I did. It's why I definitely wanna get a Squier with a Floyd Rose system this time.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> For people looking to save a buck, buy a used squier and mod that. It's cheaper ime.



Exactly this. Stratosphere has complete Fender licensed necks you can plug and play with your Squier. Or a Warmoth licensed neck. But everything else is done and not expensive. And the newest Squiers are coming with legit pickups at least from the two I own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Exactly this. Stratosphere has complete Fender licensed necks you can plug and play with your Squier. Or a Warmoth licensed neck. But everything else is done and not expensive. And the newest Squiers are coming with legit pickups at least from the two I own.



I don't think they're licensed Fender necks. They're real Fender parts he just acquires somehow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think they're licensed Fender necks. They're real Fender parts he just acquires somehow.



They buy wholesale lots of 2nd stock/blems from the distributors. 

They do sell licensed stuff too, like Mighty Mite.


----------



## jarledge

I have done a couple of warmoth builds, and never had an issue with any quality or setup problems. I have seen a lot of really shitty USA made fenders, with poor fretwork, bad setups and finish issues and at 1500 or more they just aren't worth it to me. If i found a Japanese made one, sure those for the most part are great. 

I am not saying anyone's experiences are outliers or not systemic, they may very well be, but my experiences have been vastly different. I'd much rather drop 1500 on a warmoth build than any fender out there now(assuming i wanted a fender style guitar).


----------



## protest

It's been a good week.


----------



## oneblackened

Thinking an MD421 is my next pickup. Anybody know anything about the U vs II?


----------



## Bearitone

jarledge said:


> I'd much rather drop 1500 on a warmoth build than any fender out there now(assuming i wanted a fender style guitar).



Boom. This.
Make what you want and pay for a fret dress and level.


----------



## USMarine75

jarledge said:


> I have done a couple of warmoth builds, and never had an issue with any quality or setup problems. I have seen a lot of really shitty USA made fenders, with poor fretwork, bad setups and finish issues and at 1500 or more they just aren't worth it to me. If i found a Japanese made one, sure those for the most part are great.
> 
> I am not saying anyone's experiences are outliers or not systemic, they may very well be, but my experiences have been vastly different. I'd much rather drop 1500 on a warmoth build than any fender out there now(assuming i wanted a fender style guitar).



I don’t know where you’re finding “a lot of shitty“ made Fenders?

Ive literally played hundreds and I’ve only ever come across a small/average margin of duds. Most of these were just fret sprout or rough edges. All guitar manufacturers have their QC rate and I’d suspect Fender is well within the norm for a large factory operation.

Ive played more poor QC Ibanez than Fender through the years including MIK and MII. And I’ve never played more dead wood guitars than Ibanez... muffled sounding non-resonant turds.

But in most cases a proper setup makes just about anything a star. My Squier Jazzmaster is as good (QC, finish, playability, tone, etc) as the two Mayones I have which cost 10x.

Partscasters are only as good as who put it together and set it up. Which is why most are turds. 

YMMV


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> I don’t know where you’re finding “a lot of shitty“ made Fenders?
> 
> Ive literally played hundreds and I’ve only ever come across a small/average margin of duds. Most of these were just fret sprout or rough edges. All guitar manufacturers have their QC rate and I’d suspect Fender is well within the norm for a large factory operation.
> 
> Ive played more poor QC Ibanez than Fender through the years including MIK and MII. And I’ve never played more dead wood guitars than Ibanez... muffled sounding non-resonant turds.
> 
> But in most cases a proper setup makes just about anything a star. My Squier Jazzmaster is as good (QC, finish, playability, tone, etc) as the two Mayones I have which cost 10x.
> 
> Partscasters are only as good as who put it together and set it up. Which is why most are turds.
> 
> YMMV



I'm more curious where he's finding these great Warmoth parts. 

They do good work, but every one I've put together, and I've probably put together several dozen by now, needed a good amount of work to get sorted, especially fretwork. 

I've been very critical of Fender over the years, the AmSpec models were absolute shit shows for years until they got their shit together, and the last few years Fender has really worked on making consistently solid guitars in the mid-range. 

That said, outside the US, things are different. The distributors don't get monitored enough and there are less traveling reps so bad stuff makes it to retail, and stays there, more than here.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm more curious where he's finding these great Warmoth parts.
> 
> They do good work, but every one I've put together, and I've probably put together several dozen by now, needed a good amount of work to get sorted, especially fretwork.



Exactly. I've played about 10 in my life including the couple I own. In all fairness Warmoth partscasters that end up at a guitar store end up there for a reason... but they often looked like abortions slapped together where the sum of the parts was definitely greater than the whole (Kiesel anyone? ). 

And that was the one thing I was warned of prior to the build was don't expect the neck to be playable on arrival.

@Randy had a lot of issues with my Warmoth Tele build where all parts were purchased together. IIRC the neck didn't fit in the pocket properly and the fretwork needed work. The end product is 10/10, but again it was around $1600 and a lot of work.

And the key thing is if you buy a lemon Strat you can return it. I purchased a roasted maple neck that was utter garbage and Warmoth made it very difficult to return.



MaxOfMetal said:


> That said, outside the US, things are different. The distributors don't get monitored enough and there are less traveling reps so bad stuff makes it to retail, and stays there, more than here.



I def did not consider that. Even though I live abroad everything I buy is from US or UK.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Exactly. I've played about 10 in my life including the couple I own. In all fairness Warmoth partscasters that end up at a guitar store end up there for a reason... but they often looked like abortions slapped together where the sum of the parts was definitely greater than the whole (Kiesel anyone? ).
> 
> And that was the one thing I was warned of prior to the build was don't expect the neck to be playable on arrival.
> 
> @Randy had a lot of issues with my Warmoth Tele build where all parts were purchased together. IIRC the neck didn't fit in the pocket properly and the fretwork needed work. The end product is 10/10, but again it was around $1600 and a lot of work.
> 
> And the key thing is if you buy a lemon Strat you can return it. I purchased a roasted maple neck that was utter garbage and Warmoth made it very difficult to return.
> 
> 
> 
> I def did not consider that. Even though I live abroad everything I buy is from US or UK.



The thing with Warmoth is, you're never exactly sure what you're going to get when you open the box. Most of the time it's not bad, but I've gotten plenty of bodies and necks that needed a good deal of sanding and shaping to line up, and as already stated, fretwork can be all over the place.

Still a great company run by some good folks. So don't take my criticism as overly negative. 

I'll echo the difficult returns, but I've never been left high and dry.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing with Warmoth is, you're never exactly sure what you're going to get when you open the box. Most of the time it's not bad, but I've gotten plenty of bodies and necks that needed a good deal of sanding and shaping to line up, and as already stated, fretwork can be all over the place.
> 
> Still a great company run by some good folks. So don't take my criticism as overly negative.
> 
> I'll echo the difficult returns, but I've never been left high and dry.



They were difficult but they did eventually give me a full return, so I can't really hold it against them... and I and don't, since I purchased another body since. The salesman was good to work with outside of the return issue which likely wasn't his call.

And I still browse their showcase every couple months.

Yup. Let me be clear...




9+/10... Love this guitar. Only real issue now is the bridge plate (bought from Warmoth) did not fit properly. Between the bridge pickup route and bridge mount the Dimarzio Twang King bridge pickup doesn't fit properly, so the pickup is jammed in there. It is too high and at a slight angle due to fit. Likely this causes bridge pickup squeal at higher gains. But other than that she's a fantastic player with ultra low action.


----------



## gnoll

oneblackened said:


> Thinking an MD421 is my next pickup. Anybody know anything about the U vs II?



For the U, is that an older one you're looking at?

I've seen some selling new called U something, which confuses me a bit, because I thought older black ones (pre II-version) were called U something.

But my understanding is there are two basic versions. The original and the II version (changed in the 90s maybe?). They're as far as I understand it pretty different construction wise and I think they changed because they were too expensive to make. Then there are different model designations and connectors on the old ones.

So you have old white/grey ones called stuff like 421N, 421HN/HL etc. and black ones that changed color before the change to the II version. Again, I thought those were called U or something, but I don't know those very well. Then they changed it to the II version, and those are the ones you can buy new now.

I have an old white/grey one and I think it's a good microphone. I've not used a new one but listened to lots of clips, and I think the older version sounds better, so I have not bothered to get a 421-II.


----------



## budda

I want an eastman 335. Perhaps next year. Got new bills.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Haven't done the pedal purchases for a while so I'll be ordering these tomorrow:


----------



## broangiel

My waitlist date is up next for the Axe Fx III Mk 2, so I'm trying to decide how hard I want to go.

Just the Axe?
Axe + FC6?
Axe + FC12?
Then I'm trying to decide if I want one or two EV pedals.
This is purely gluttonous, but it sounds fun to have all the accessories.


----------



## budda

broangiel said:


> My waitlist date is up next for the Axe Fx III Mk 2, so I'm trying to decide how hard I want to go.
> 
> Just the Axe?
> Axe + FC6?
> Axe + FC12?
> Then I'm trying to decide if I want one or two EV pedals.
> This is purely gluttonous, but it sounds fun to have all the accessories.



Get the axe then get a morningstar MC8.


----------



## USMarine75

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Haven't done the pedal purchases for a while so I'll be ordering these tomorrow:



Good life choices. 

Second best vibe I own. Killer pedal.

I have the M1 from BuffaloFX and it’s awesome. I haven’t heard a bad review if their stuff yet.


----------



## broangiel

budda said:


> Get the axe then get a morningstar MC8.


I'll look into it. I was leaning toward the FC products because of the "for dummies" approach they seem to have taken.


----------



## budda

broangiel said:


> I'll look into it. I was leaning toward the FC products because of the "for dummies" approach they seem to have taken.



The MC8 has its own editor software and seems dead easy to program. Though for me its the cost difference .


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Good life choices.
> 
> Second best vibe I own. Killer pedal.
> 
> I have the M1 from BuffaloFX and it’s awesome. I haven’t heard a bad review if their stuff yet.


What would you say is the best vibe you own? I was going to scoop up a Julia MKII but, open to going a different route


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> What would you say is the best vibe you own?






That’s honestly up there as my fav. 

I liked the vibe part of the Keeley Monterrey but in general I was massively disappointed and returned it. 

The Fulltone is really good. The one I used the most was the Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe it had no bad settings. I’ve been wanting to try the EQD as I really really like their other stuff I own. Let me know if you get one before I do. 

I collected a lot of the Roger Mayer pedals and the Voodoo Vibe is legit 10/10. Just huge footprint like the size of an iPad mini. 

Id say the best I’ve heard is the Shin-Ei Vibe 2 I just can’t justify almost $600 for it. Same reason I want a Kingsley I just haven’t pulled the trigger.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 86571
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the vibe part of the Keeley Monterrey but in general I was massively disappointed and returned it.



Incredibly disappointing pedal.


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Incredibly disappointing pedal.



Yup. Fastest I ever sold something lol. 

I’m a Hendrix fan. I wanted to like it. But it had so many meh to bad tones and IIRC only one I liked.


----------



## gunch

Grown men talking about vibes


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a black metal arrow, or maybe the mille petrozza sig.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 86571
> 
> 
> That’s honestly up there as my fav.
> 
> I liked the vibe part of the Keeley Monterrey but in general I was massively disappointed and returned it.
> 
> The Fulltone is really good. The one I used the most was the Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe it had no bad settings. I’ve been wanting to try the EQD as I really really like their other stuff I own. Let me know if you get one before I do.
> 
> I collected a lot of the Roger Mayer pedals and the Voodoo Vibe is legit 10/10. Just huge footprint like the size of an iPad mini.
> 
> Id say the best I’ve heard is the Shin-Ei Vibe 2 I just can’t justify almost $600 for it. Same reason I want a Kingsley I just haven’t pulled the trigger.


 love archer.

and FUCK i didn’t even think vibrato pedals could get more expensive than reverbs. 

I’m leaning towards the EQD aqueduct now. Will keep you posted if i scoop it up.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 86571
> 
> 
> That’s honestly up there as my fav.
> 
> I liked the vibe part of the Keeley Monterrey but in general I was massively disappointed and returned it.
> 
> The Fulltone is really good. The one I used the most was the Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe it had no bad settings. I’ve been wanting to try the EQD as I really really like their other stuff I own. Let me know if you get one before I do.
> 
> I collected a lot of the Roger Mayer pedals and the Voodoo Vibe is legit 10/10. Just huge footprint like the size of an iPad mini.
> 
> Id say the best I’ve heard is the Shin-Ei Vibe 2 I just can’t justify almost $600 for it. Same reason I want a Kingsley I just haven’t pulled the trigger.



I'm sort of leaning Sabbadius, or Shiftee, or Sweet Sound. Jam sounds the best to me of the reasonably affordable ones. I heard there was some drama at Shin-Ei and the guy who designed and built like the first 100 of those vibes left. Not that it's rocket science but you still have to bias those components so having a proper vibe expert in-house seems like a good thing.


----------



## Elric

budda said:


> Get the axe then get a morningstar MC8.


I wish they made an mc10 or 12, that would be awesome. That xsonic air step controller looks pretty great too speaking of controllers.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Haven't done the pedal purchases for a while so I'll be ordering these tomorrow:



...and they're ordered. Haven't felt that shock of buyer's guilt in some time.  It'll go away once I have them my hands though. 





USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 86571
> 
> 
> That’s honestly up there as my fav.
> 
> I liked the vibe part of the Keeley Monterrey but in general I was massively disappointed and returned it.
> 
> The Fulltone is really good. The one I used the most was the Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe it had no bad settings. I’ve been wanting to try the EQD as I really really like their other stuff I own. Let me know if you get one before I do.
> 
> I collected a lot of the Roger Mayer pedals and the Voodoo Vibe is legit 10/10. Just huge footprint like the size of an iPad mini.
> 
> Id say the best I’ve heard is the Shin-Ei Vibe 2 I just can’t justify almost $600 for it. Same reason I want a Kingsley I just haven’t pulled the trigger.



The Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe is also a great pedal. I missed out on it unfortunately, probably had another pedal on my priority list at the time. I went with the Drybell due to my Satch fanboyism. 

The TDX... I went with this because I initially wanted a BK Butler Tube Driver for my Chandler Tube clone, but missed out on it too. The current consensus seems to gear towards the Buffalo as the closest to the Chandlers.


----------



## Matt08642

Well, I guess another matched pair of EL84s because I managed to crack one while installing it:




Fuck


----------



## MaxOfMetal

@Matt08642 preparing to install tubes, colorized:


----------



## Matt08642

MaxOfMetal said:


> @Matt08642 preparing to install tubes, colorized:
> 
> View attachment 86594



It was because of how I misused a bias probe. My stupid baboon ass decided it would be better to put the tube in the probe, then shove the whole assembly in to the amp instead of seating the probe first like a smart person would have.

Lesson learned: Do things the smart way the first time and save yourself $60.

On the plus side, I found out my amp was biased way too spicy and adjusted it before ruining everything, so the next pair should last a bit longer


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's okay, I think we've all done that maneuver at least once.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Looking at a Balaguer DS7; not an AS fan but this guitar ticks some boxes, plus I know Joe is killing it always. Could be fantastic for $800.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I'm sort of leaning Sabbadius, or Shiftee, or Sweet Sound. Jam sounds the best to me of the reasonably affordable ones. I heard there was some drama at Shin-Ei and the guy who designed and built like the first 100 of those vibes left. Not that it's rocket science but you still have to bias those components so having a proper vibe expert in-house seems like a good thing.



Sabbadius!!! Thanks. I was losing my mind trying to remember the Shin-Ei clone everyone was telling me to buy a couple months ago.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Sabbadius!!! Thanks. I was losing my mind trying to remember the Shin-Ei clone everyone was telling me to buy a couple months ago.



I was super close to pulling the trigger on one before realizing they actually have little transformers in them and getting the version for your country is probably a smart thing to do.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I was super close to pulling the trigger on one before realizing they actually have little transformers in them and getting the version for your country is probably a smart thing to do.



The Supro and Bogner tranny pedals are awesome.


----------



## StevenC

Screwed some bits of wood together over the weekend to make a pedalboard, so will probably buy one of those Rockboard Mod 2 patchbays.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Finally got some of those quick release plates for my Temple Audio. 
Eventually started looking at actually using them, then realized I needed some medium and small plates. So those are on the way.


----------



## broangiel

steinmetzify said:


> Looking at a Balaguer DS7; not an AS fan but this guitar ticks some boxes, plus I know Joe is killing it always. Could be fantastic for $800.


I may be stupid, but I don't think the guitar is $800. I think the 50% deposit is $800, while the total purchase is $1600.


----------



## Steinmetzify

broangiel said:


> I may be stupid, but I don't think the guitar is $800. I think the 50% deposit is $800, while the total purchase is $1600.



Ah gotcha. Didn’t occur to me, thanks for clearing it.


----------



## MFB

On the boring side, I'm switching my EDB600 to flatwounds next weekend to give the J sound an accurate try. Playability is on par with my P bass, but it is a different feel, but man do I not like the feel or sound of the rounds anymore. If its still not where I want sound wise, that may solidify my bass sound as P only and I can ditch my other two.


----------



## oniduder

A custom guitar inspired by the great movie space jam


----------



## USMarine75

Taking a chance on magic happening twice with Samick...






Comes with Duncan Designed singles, but I might put Fluence SSS in this one too lol.


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> Taking a chance on magic happening twice with Samick...
> 
> View attachment 86618
> 
> View attachment 86619
> 
> Comes with Duncan Designed singles, but I might put Fluence SSS in this one too lol.



Twice? Don’t you have a bunch of samicks


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> Twice? Don’t you have a bunch of samicks



90+ Peaveys... but only one Sammy.


----------



## gunch

Am I thinking of someone else then that collects Blues Sareceno sigs


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> Am I thinking of someone else then that collects Blues Sareceno sigs



Oh shit yeah I have three of those


----------



## oniduder

Those are the jam

out of SPACE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided to preorder those Behringer SL-75C mics. Basically SM57s but with a scoop in the mids. Actually reminds me of a hybrid of the SM57 and the Audix I5.

Actually accidentally ordered two... but fuck it, Fredman technique.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Oh shit yeah I have three of those



just need a plaid tv20, next


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> just need a plaid tv20, next



I'd vote for Trump AND Boris Johnson for one. I've been trying to buy one for 20 years now! 

Same with the Yamaha RGZ820R... whenever they come up I'm poor lol.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Same with the Yamaha RGZ820R...



50/50 on the Yamaha had a few bites at that apple and passed

samick on the other hand is a unicorn


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> Grabbed a Schecter Cygnus, had to happen



Finally my 1st Schecter, seems quality nice feel; now to figure out what to do with the drop g# tuning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0732PBRDF/?tag=sevenstringorg-20







One or two of these. Was trying to find a 2-way toggle switch similar to the killswitch on my Kenny Hickey guitar, and apparently this is it. Why is it so fucking hard to find?  Seems like the perfect way to fill a 3-way toggle switch if you convert to a single-pickup guitar, or maybe even cover up a volume pot. In my case, it's to cover up a 3-way toggle in my Hagstrom Swede (it has 2 3-way toggles, one for a tone circuit) and to replace it with either a killswich or coil tap.


----------



## oniduder

i really want a decent vibe/chorus pedal, i'm leaning towards the 3 series jhs one,

but so many good options, so idk yet

jam in outer space, seriously those samicks are the jam for real talk yo


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Grabbed some Classic Tone power transformers since they are shutting down and nobody really makes equivalents to their "project" transformers, and a couple of six preamp tube 50w chassis for future builds.
> 
> Also experiencing severe random guitar GAS, so something will likely wander in the door soon



Aaaaand added Mercury Magnetics OTs and chokes to go with the 2 50w Classic Tone power transformers as well as the components to populate the Wizard MC2 and MTL boards I have. I've now got everything to do these except faceplates and headshells so these will likely be up after I finish my current 2 builds.

Guitar GAS is still bubbling...


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Aaaaand added Mercury Magnetics OTs and chokes to go with the 2 50w Classic Tone power transformers as well as the components to populate the Wizard MC2 and MTL boards I have. I've now got everything to do these except faceplates and headshells so these will likely be up after I finish my current 2 builds.
> 
> Guitar GAS is still bubbling...



You got the boards from that aussie guy? I've been a bit tempted (have a Wizard MC, but would love the extra options of the MTL)


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> You got the boards from that aussie guy? I've been a bit tempted (have a Wizard MC, but would love the extra options of the MTL)



Yep. His boards are decent, and I've used his loop board in my last 3 builds. I could do a turret board version, but not much point for these since the boards are available.


----------



## Bearitone

Just impulse bought a Schecter Apocalypse pickup set.
Been curious about these for too many years. Especially curious to see how they stack up to the Black Winters


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Just impulse bought a Schecter Apocalypse pickup set.
> Been curious about these for too many years. Especially curious to see how they stack up to the Black Winters


They're better imo. Apocalypse are super suuuuper underrated pickups.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're better imo. Apocalypse are super suuuuper underrated pickups.


Do you have any sound clips? There's not a ton of great demos out there and it's a set I'm considering.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're better imo. Apocalypse are super suuuuper underrated pickups.


Did you already cover it in your pickup thread?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Did you already cover it in your pickup thread?


nope.
I tried a black winter loaded guitar through a evh 5153 (6L6) and matching 2x12, then an apocalypse v through the same rig. Both chug with ease, but the apocalypse had better tonal versatility/cleans and splits.
I've tried apocalypse loaded guitars a number of other times head to head against other guitars in stores and I come away impressed with the apocalypse every time.



TheBolivianSniper said:


> Do you have any sound clips? There's not a ton of great demos out there and it's a set I'm considering.


nope but I think @Iron1 had some clips floating around here.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Welp apocalypse 7 bridge is on my immediate radar.....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I think at this point a semi-hollow or a jazz box. Still thinking which one I should go for.


----------



## Goatfork

A Vader 4x12 to nestle underneath my matching 2x12. Prepping in a big way for when shows come back.


----------



## budda

The full hollow jazzbox seems to be cheaper than the 335s for some reason.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

budda said:


> The full hollow jazzbox seems to be cheaper than the 335s for some reason.



Depends on the model, but the semi's tend to be all solid wood, where fulls are often laminate.

Also, Eastman > Ibanez unless you're ready to drop flagship signature/Artstar money.


----------



## budda

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on the model, but the semi's tend to be all solid wood, where fulls are often laminate.
> 
> Also, Eastman > Ibanez unless you're ready to drop flagship signature/Artstar money.



Ah, ok. Debating saving for the T486 next year. It will be determined by how much playing for fun happens in the next few months


----------



## Metropolis

Other people bying things in 2020: Fractal Audio FM3, Line 6 Helix LT or Stomp, soon Neural DSP Quad Cortex.

Me: Atomic Amps Amplifire 12  I just can't help it but I like the black robust aluminium look and no bullshit GUI (which is a bit pain in the ass to use in reality), everything feels just so simple. Amp modeling is very good in my opinion. 5150 and HBE models were my favorites with Amplifire 3 when I had it.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Ah, ok. Debating saving for the T486 next year. It will be determined by how much playing for fun happens in the next few months



Still waiting on my 486. Delivery was pushed back to the beginning of 2021. It was a hard choice between the T64 and the T486, but I really wanted the upper fret access.


----------



## oniduder

Get a Benedetto my father just put some serious coin into a guitar from them

I am sorry to boast for him but he gets an artist discount either way the guitar is more than my car, bastard!!!


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Still waiting on my 486. Delivery was pushed back to the beginning of 2021. It was a hard choice between the T64 and the T486, but I really wanted the upper fret access.



Post in depth review when it arrives. Im thinking bday (late sept) gift to myself.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Post in depth review when it arrives. Im thinking bday (late sept) gift to myself.



Definitely... I'll PM you who to buy from too. I got a massive discount and an additional discount because of the wait.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Definitely... I'll PM you who to buy from too. I got a massive discount and an additional discount because of the wait.



Oh snap. My nearest dealer is down the street from my old bandmates apt so either way I gotta play one first .

But yes discount has my attention!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably a black metal arrow, or maybe the mille petrozza sig.


yep, scratch that, I don't like the way the black metal arrow sits when playing. I think I'll just grab a warrior or something instead.


----------



## Crundles

^^^ A warrior is always a good choice.

If I survive until December, I'm thinking it's about time to spend some money on myself. I've been using a Yamaha THR10X for about seven years now, so an HX Stomp with appropriate headphones feels like a reasonable birthday/Christmas self-gift.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Got one of those triple self locking Hercules stands, they are quite an upgrade over the "floor hand" style.


----------



## MFB

Crundles said:


> ^^^ A warrior is always a good choice.
> 
> If I survive until December, I'm thinking it's about time to spend some money on myself. I've been using a Yamaha THR10X for about seven years now, so an HX Stomp with appropriate headphones feels like a reasonable birthday/Christmas self-gift.



Hmm, if you end up ditching that THR10X once you get the stomp, let me know; I didn't realize Yamaha was going to kill that line so quick, and any I've seen for sale locally get snatched up pretty quick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Welp, I like my vh4 module a LOOOOT more than the SLO module, so once I ditch that I'll prob grab the Savage or Powerball module.



Crundles said:


> ^^^ A warrior is always a good choice.
> 
> If I survive until December, I'm thinking it's about time to spend some money on myself. I've been using a Yamaha THR10X for about seven years now, so an HX Stomp with appropriate headphones feels like a reasonable birthday/Christmas self-gift.



Yeah a warrior is more in line with what I want, especially since I can't find any goddamn kelly stars.


----------



## sirbuh

MFB said:


> No longer available
> 
> But there are some standard Epiphone Black Beauty(s) at my local MusicGoRound that I might check out for about half the price, but I should prioritize the J-bass over a new guitar too...
> 
> Edit: scratch that, even those BBs got snagged up, what a world




they smoked the JB stock, good grief


----------



## gunch

I want a pointy with a Floyd and single 81

main targets are warrior, xiphos or ironbird with like an explorer or iceman as secondary wants, maybe even a Razorback? I’m in full vogg stan mode


----------



## sirbuh

sirbuh said:


> they smoked the JB stock, good grief



Found one (epi JB Black Beauty) at the Music Zoo - now to wait till Dec-Jan.


----------



## StevenC

First pedal of the year


----------



## budda

Stab maxed all day er' day


----------



## Bentaycanada

Look what was just delivered!


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> First pedal of the year



Mother fucker... there better be a second run of this.


----------



## jarledge

finally bought a torpedo captor x. Really looking forward to getting it, hopefully it holds up to the reviews. I have a number of cool amps and cabs but I am in an apartment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaand I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand I finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 87054



I also just realized those Squier actives are quick connects like EMGs.
Probably a good excuse for me to finally experiment with the EMG Retro Actives or Jim Root set.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Taking a chance on magic happening twice with Samick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes with Duncan Designed singles, but I might put Fluence SSS in this one too lol.



Shocked just how good this is... damn. Thin neck, nice birdseye maple on the neck, and punchy single coil pickups. Really plays well with a JTM style amp or pedal (Victory RK50C or MI Audio SCB).



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand I finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 87054



The new Squiers are legit. I'm ordering at least two more - Tele and a Jaguar. Also want one of the seafoam sparkle Tele Deluxes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Shocked just how good this is... damn. Thin neck, nice birdseye maple on the neck, and punchy single coil pickups. Really plays well with a JTM style amp or pedal (Victory RK50C or MI Audio SCB).



Samick, for a long time, was known as the best of the SK OEMs. In fact, a lot of brands went with Cortek and later World because Samick was too expensive, and rightfully so. 

Unfortunately around the early-mid 00's there was a huge management shakeup and the quality started slipping and they began focusing more on overflow and intermediary parts and components for other makes, and have mostly gotten out of the guitar game.


----------



## runbirdman

Traded for a Lakland 65-S today. It’s still new but everything appears to be on par with my Suhr. More importantly, the guy I traded with had an epic amp collection. Got to hear this thing through a Revv 120, Fortin Cali, Mezzabarba M-Zero, and a Dover DA-50. I wanted to try it through the KSR Colossus but I ran out of time. The Revv was great but I preferred the gain on everything else. The M Zero moved way up the list on amps in going to have to get my hands on. It was definitely cool to be able to AB a bunch of difficult-to-obtain amps.


----------



## budda

That bliss factory is being given a second run btw.

Just got my jazzmaster back. Still debating a full MJT custom build for my blocks and binding, as the work feels really nice to play.


----------



## MFB

One of these popped up for sale, and since I never use my 5 string bass, I'm going to trade it in towards it and throw some flatwounds on it. I've just come to love everything about the Fender P/J basses over my current stable; plus, then both my guitars will be SGs, and my basses will both be the same style too.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> That bliss factory is being given a second run btw.
> 
> Just got my jazzmaster back. Still debating a full MJT custom build for my blocks and binding, as the work feels really nice to play.


Mine just arrived!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Got an amazing deal for a MiJ HM-2, but it's missing a knob. Anyone know where I can find those knobs in Europe for pretty cheap?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably the most impulsive impulse buy ever.


----------



## rokket2005

.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably the most impulsive impulse buy ever.


Hold Your Fire is my favorite Rush album too! I can think of no other reason to own one of those dinosaurs


----------



## gunch

IIRC Chuck used it as a rehearsal amp extensively


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> .
> 
> Hold Your Fire is my favorite Rush album too! I can think of no other reason to own one of those dinosaurs





gunch said:


> IIRC Chuck used it as a rehearsal amp extensively



Believe it or not Chuck was one of the reasons I decided to finally pull the trigger. I heard some clips of it boosted and it got REALLY fucking heavy.

Plus been really getting into SiT/SSoaSS era Maiden, so it had to be done.


----------



## Vyn

I think I'm getting old, just bought this nugget. 70s Greco LP Lawsuit


----------



## sirbuh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Believe it or not Chuck was one of the reasons I decided to finally pull the trigger. I heard some clips of it boosted and it got REALLY fucking heavy.
> 
> Plus been really getting into SiT/SSoaSS era Maiden, so it had to be done.



Been playing the same game


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rokket2005 said:


> .
> 
> Hold Your Fire is my favorite Rush album too! I can think of no other reason to own one of those dinosaurs


There are lots of reasons to use a 250ml.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So like every other Floyd Rose guitar I've owned (except like two) this Squier sounds choked and muffled.  Sooo I'm gonna bite the bullet and get a Gotoh Floyd Rose and see if it's because all the previous guitars I owned either had shitty Floyds, shitty blocks, or a combo of both.


----------



## Choop

Seriously looking at just getting an Axe-Fx III before I get too deep into my effects pedal setup. At the very least an FX8 would be cool if I do end up keeping my amps, but the practical qualities of full amp modeling are hard to ignore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So like every other Floyd Rose guitar I've owned (except like two) this Squier sounds choked and muffled.  Sooo I'm gonna bite the bullet and get a Gotoh Floyd Rose and see if it's because all the previous guitars I owned either had shitty Floyds, shitty blocks, or a combo of both.



Nevermind, probably gonna put this off for now. 

More focused on the GK. I got it and love it, but I wanna run an extension cab or two. I have two 1x12 cabs, but they're rated for 8 ohms. I'm debating on either figuring out how to install a speaker defeat switch into the amp, or just get some new speakers for my cabs. Give me an excuse to finally get a V30 + Creamback combo going.

EDIT: ...Or not? Apparently my 250ML was modded to have built-in speaker bypasses with the external jacks? I'm so confused.


----------



## gunch

Gunch's plans for Vow of Real Gear Poverty rig:

Indo RG with trem (RG350DX)
MT2 (Keeley Mod maybe)
A couple of GE-7s or any combo of GE-7, PQ-4 or PQ-3B or RPQ-10
IR Pedal



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nevermind, probably gonna put this off for now.
> 
> More focused on the GK. I got it and love it, but I wanna run an extension cab or two. I have two 1x12 cabs, but they're rated for 8 ohms. I'm debating on either figuring out how to install a speaker defeat switch into the amp, or just get some new speakers for my cabs. Give me an excuse to finally get a V30 + Creamback combo going.



Make it into a head


----------



## Bentaycanada

Got this gem for $60 today!


----------



## narad

Bentaycanada said:


> Got this gem for $60 today!
> 
> View attachment 87211



But... is it worth it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Gunch's plans for Vow of Real Gear Poverty rig:
> 
> Indo RG with trem (RG350DX)
> MT2 (Keeley Mod maybe)
> A couple of GE-7s or any combo of GE-7, PQ-4 or PQ-3B or RPQ-10
> IR Pedal
> 
> 
> 
> Make it into a head



But I like how the tiny spekaers sound.  
Might eventually get another and convert it, or find a 250RL or 2100SEL


----------



## oniduder

badlander? rackmount or head then get the rackmount conversion kit? 50 watt?


----------



## Seabeast2000

oniduder said:


> badlander? rackmount or head then get the rackmount conversion kit? 50 watt?



Is this what they call uptalk?


----------



## USMarine75

I really want some new Koch.


----------



## oniduder

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is this what they call uptalk?


I think so? I am not sure?
But yeah it’s a winner for me?
The amp could be mine?

I do notice some half stacks on the cheap all of a sudden on the verb and bay de evil and I don’t know what to do about the stress this new amp is causing me..,,

suicide? Trumps idea on how to kill the virus maybe breakfast of champions or I’d whatever?


----------



## Bentaycanada

narad said:


> But... is it worth it?



Yup, it's better than the cultish HM-2.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bentaycanada said:


> Yup, it's better than the cultish HM-2.


BLASPHEMY


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> I really want some new Koch.


----------



## oniduder

Koch power thrust III is a good amp

super nova is alright and I don’t have any experience with a lot of the other Koch stuff

just saying 

wouldn’t mind an attenuator by Koch


----------



## Bentaycanada

Picked this up cheap today!


----------



## sirbuh

Grabbed a Dean USA RC7 to check that box.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was gonna get a 2nd Contemporary Strat because I want another Strat for the trem weedly.

But honestly thinking about it, I'm gonna go ahead and probably get the '70s CV Strat I wanted earlier, but hunt down those Wilkinson locking saddles. Install a better nut, get locking tuners, setup the bridge so it floats. Should be good for what I want.

EDIT: Although I WOULD like to get the black Contemporary Strat and make a black'n'gold Strat like I always wanted.


----------



## sleewell

I think I'm picking up a 90s orange 4x12 tomorrow. Pretty geeked.


----------



## nickgray

Thinking about getting a new sound card and a MIDI controller this week. Pretty tired of having BSODs with my old card (drivers circa 2010), and the new controller is a bit of a luxury, but my bigass 61 key one simply doesn't fit on the table, and I almost never play it as a result. I went as far as measuring and taping together some A4 papers to get the right width, and a 49 key fits just about right so I can keep it permanently on the table without any issues.

Btw, it's a pretty cool protip - get the dimensions of a piece of gear, and then cut and tape some paper to mimic it. Massively useful.


----------



## MatrixClaw

My waitlist spot for the Fractal FM3 just came up yesterday, so I bought it. Excited to try it out! I only had to wait 2 months. I thought I'd have to wait till next year at least!


----------



## Spicypickles

You’ll love the fm3. I haven’t had time to do anything but futz around with presets and they are fantastic sounding.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Spicypickles said:


> You’ll love the fm3. I haven’t had time to do anything but futz around with presets and they are fantastic sounding.


I hope so! I had the Ultra and the II and they were so much work to get a good sound out of. I've heard the modeling is much improved with the Ares firmware. I'm mostly buying it for the effects though, so the modeling is just icing on the cake!


----------



## USMarine75

I needed a Treble Booster.


----------



## BigViolin

You already have 4 that you forgot you bought. 

...I want another strat, notably a Johnston. Also have a Warmoth body and neck on order, cuz I need another strat like a hole in the head.

Does ditching the third knob and moving the jack off the face of the guitar justify this nonsense...probably not.


----------



## Spicypickles

I have gnarly super tele gas. Been on a huge Devin kick lately and watching old videos with his peavey tele and most notably the black and white ESP teles he rocked - I’ve been perusing warmoth and other sites. I don’t have an EMG workhorse anymore, seems like as good a time as any to hop back on.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spicypickles said:


> I have gnarly super tele gas. Been on a huge Devin kick lately and watching old videos with his peavey tele and most notably the black and white ESP teles he rocked - I’ve been perusing warmoth and other sites. I don’t have an EMG workhorse anymore, seems like as good a time as any to hop back on.



Tele's are the Alpha and Omega.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaand another impulse buy. 

Got a Boss Metalzone for suuuuuper cheap.

Time to use this for ****none**** of it's intended uses. 

EDIT: Plan on using it as a boost, and maybe trying my hand at modding it.


----------



## rexbinary

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand another impulse buy.
> 
> Got a Boss Metalzone for suuuuuper cheap.
> 
> Time to use this for ****none**** of it's intended uses.
> 
> EDIT: Plan on using it as a boost, and maybe trying my hand at modding it.



Is it a Waza? I'm curious because I just sold mine on Reverb, heh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand another impulse buy.
> 
> Got a Boss Metalzone for suuuuuper cheap.
> 
> Time to use this for ****none**** of it's intended uses.
> 
> EDIT: Plan on using it as a boost, and maybe trying my hand at modding it.




You should try this mod.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yep, gonna definitely check out several mods when I can. I modded my SD-1 and it's an insane clean boost now. Wanna do the same with this.

Also on the topic of impulse buys.






Wildcard. 

Schecter Sunset Hellraiser. Basically a C-1 Hellraiser, but with a flat top and 6-in-line reverse headstock. Also an OFR.


----------



## technomancer

View media item 3573


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> One of these popped up for sale, and since I never use my 5 string bass, I'm going to trade it in towards it and throw some flatwounds on it. I've just come to love everything about the Fender P/J basses over my current stable; plus, then both my guitars will be SGs, and my basses will both be the same style too.



Welp, I really need to stop posting what I plan on buying on this thread cause every fucking time I do it gets bought the day before I can go check it out. I was away this weekend for a bachelor party and planned to swing by to check out that bass today, and checked the page yesterday to confirm it was still there, and nope - fucking gone. 

All the good 4 string basses in my area get snatched up in a fucking heartbeat


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, gonna definitely check out several mods when I can. I modded my SD-1 and it's an insane clean boost now. Wanna do the same with this.
> 
> Also on the topic of impulse buys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard.
> 
> Schecter Sunset Hellraiser. Basically a C-1 Hellraiser, but with a flat top and 6-in-line reverse headstock. Also an OFR.


Are these on the site? Never saw these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Are these on the site? Never saw these.



It's oooold. Made for 1 year in 2008. I also think that's the last year before Schecter moved onto the 1000-series Floyd Roses.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, gonna definitely check out several mods when I can. I modded my SD-1 and it's an insane clean boost now. Wanna do the same with this.
> 
> Also on the topic of impulse buys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard.
> 
> Schecter Sunset Hellraiser. Basically a C-1 Hellraiser, but with a flat top and 6-in-line reverse headstock. Also an OFR.



Man, I wanted one of those BAD around the time they were made. Only ever seen a couple of them pop up used anywhere near me and the sellers wanted almost brand new prices for them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Man, I wanted one of those BAD around the time they were made. Only ever seen a couple of them pop up used anywhere near me and the sellers wanted almost brand new prices for them



I'm surprised at the price this came up as. Same price as a standard C-1. Hoping it's not a dud.  I'm guessing they didn't know what they had.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaaand probably back on the pickup hunt. I like the Steve's Special, but it seems to really only work with specific kinds of amps (In my experience, Mesa Marks). The scooped sound can make other amps sound a bit woofy and wooly, so gonna be looking around. Probs checking out the Duncan Full Shred and D-Activator again.

...Anyone tried the EMG Friedman pickups?


----------



## Zender

Very very likely I will be picking up a Mesa Studio pre-amp next week. Can get it for a great price, from a reputable seller.

Been keeping my eye out for one for years (for the right price, not this $800 bs you see on Reverb) and this might just be the one. Definitely don't need this amp, but the supply is limited, and worst case I can just put it in the home rack and store it in a clean, dry, and warm environment as opposed to a storage box.


----------



## Choop

Choop said:


> Seriously looking at just getting an Axe-Fx III before I get too deep into my effects pedal setup. At the very least an FX8 would be cool if I do end up keeping my amps, but the practical qualities of full amp modeling are hard to ignore.



Ok, I caved and compromised at the same time -- purchased an FX8 used to replace my pedals with. Just not ready to let go of my amps yet, plus I have a Mesa Mark III short head and small 2x12 that are both relatively portable. Should make for a killer setup.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

My new amp: 
It has a tightness control for each channel
Added depth and 3-way depth switch for the orange mode


----------



## Steinmetzify

Over the last two days I’ve grabbed an Egnater Armageddon, a Suhr Reactive Load IR, and an Orange Dual Dark 50. 

I won’t see any of it for a month as I’m in Detroit working until 12/23, but after I’m home it’s two weeks off to play with new toys.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Over the last two days I’ve grabbed an Egnater Armageddon, a Suhr Reactive Load IR, and an Orange Dual Dark 50.
> 
> I won’t see any of it for a month as I’m in Detroit working until 12/23, but after I’m home it’s two weeks off to play with new toys.


Eh... I hope that doesn't cause issues with returns if something doesn't work or whatnot. Anyways, hope it kicks ass!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Probably gonna snag a set of Fluences this week but I'm not too sure which one I want. I know I love the moderns but I really wanna try the Adler or KSE sets.


----------



## gunch

DeathByButterslax said:


> My new amp:
> It has a tightness control for each channel
> Added depth and 3-way depth switch for the orange mode



That sounds like an absolute motherfucker


----------



## technomancer

Guitar Cabinets Direct where I get all my headshells from is having a Black Friday sale so I think I'm going to order the headshells for my pair of Wizard clones. Still not sure if I'm going to stick with basic black for both and white piping on the MCII and black on the MTL or maybe do one of them in purple with white piping.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

gunch said:


> That sounds like an absolute motherfucker



Yeah man I can't wait, he has the Tightness knob cranked all the way on in this video. I am excited to see what it does, my Hermansson Marshall has the tightness knob and it has a TON of useable range, from clanky Fortin Meshuggah to a slower spongy response with several settings in between that are just amazing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I need to stop browsing Musicgoround. I just got another rare(ish) piece of gear for a steal. Arian SMM-1. Probably my favorite Boss HM-2 variant. Shit I think I like it more than the real thing.



Still does the buzzsaw, but without as much nasally midrange going on. Almost sounds like a Boss HM-2 meets a Big Muff.


----------



## USMarine75

I’m officially out on Prymaxe. Second bad experience in a row. And I had a quote for an amp and guitar ($2500) that I’m now going to buy elsewhere, even if I have to pay more. Too many other companies to give your money to; no need to deal with shady companies.


----------



## BabUShka

I have to sell some gear, and thinking of buying the PRS MT15.


----------



## Vince

I had one of the MT15s, and it's excellent as long as you are ok with some 60 cycle hum in the effects loop. It's the one glaring design flaw. I even had mine sent back to PRS under warranty. They fixed it, sent it back, and it still hummed. IMO I am hopeful they fix this with the next iteration of the amp, because that high gain channel is a real winner.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I’m officially out on Prymaxe. Second bad experience in a row. And I had a quote for an amp and guitar ($2500) that I’m now going to buy elsewhere, even if I have to pay more. Too many other companies to give your money to; no need to deal with shady companies.



What happened? They canceled an order during the sale?


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What happened? They canceled an order during the sale?



Yup. I had like 4-5 things I wanted to buy. Asked for a quote to combine some stuff (coupon didn’t work on) and it was $2300 worth of stuff (amp and guitar). While I was waiting for quote I said hey I’m going to buy a pedal in the meantime. Bought the Wampler Plexi Drive mini was $127 and then with sale like $95. Then I get email literally while I was paying for the guitar/amp and thought they canceled my quote. It was the pedal. Said “canceled at my request”. So I IM’d Prymaxe CS and they said since it was already on sale the coupon shouldn’t have worked. But this has happened to me before with them which was why when I saw people saying in BF thread that coupon worked on sale prices it would be worth giving them another chance. Nope. And I didn’t complete the guitar and amp purchase now either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Yup. I had like 4-5 things I wanted to buy. Asked for a quote to combine some stuff (coupon didn’t work on) and it was $2300 worth of stuff (amp and guitar). While I was waiting for quote I said hey I’m going to buy a pedal in the meantime. Bought the Wampler Plexi Drive mini was $127 and then with sale like $95. Then I get email literally while I was paying for the guitar/amp and thought they canceled my quote. It was the pedal. Said “canceled at my request”. So I IM’d Prymaxe CS and they said since it was already on sale the coupon shouldn’t have worked. But this has happened to me before with them which was why when I saw people saying in BF thread that coupon worked on sale prices it would be worth giving them another chance. Nope. And I didn’t complete the guitar and amp purchase now either.



Yep that's what I though since I saw a similar experience.


----------



## BabUShka

Vince said:


> I had one of the MT15s, and it's excellent as long as you are ok with some 60 cycle hum in the effects loop. It's the one glaring design flaw. I even had mine sent back to PRS under warranty. They fixed it, sent it back, and it still hummed. IMO I am hopeful they fix this with the next iteration of the amp, because that high gain channel is a real winner.



Thanks for the heads up. I guess ill have to try one out before buying. I use a blackstar HT5R today and I need somethong else in addition, i was hopping the MP15 is a bit more angry in the high gain channel.


----------



## narad

Just bought another vintage pedal. Guess I'm in a bit of a "buy phase"


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Just bought another vintage pedal. Guess I'm in a bit of a "buy phase"


Not even I am going to like that comment


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Not even I am going to like that comment



Pretty sure you have no choice but to like every post involving stereo modulation.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Not even I am going to like that comment



Wait ah fuck


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I love my amp rn but it's gonna be a pain in the ass getting a 2x12 and carrying it around with mics or using a DI box for even more money. I have to get a whole recording setup for classes now and I think as much as I love tubes I'm gonna go digital and grab a real amp once I move out for good in a decent house where I can actually crank an amp. 

It's just not fair to the poor little guy to not ever be played louder than conversation level and I really don't wanna screw around with an extra box on top of whatever recording stuff I have to get.


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> Just bought another vintage pedal. Guess I'm in a bit of a "buy phase"



... You need to play more...


----------



## gunch

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I love my amp rn but it's gonna be a pain in the ass getting a 2x12 and carrying it around with mics or using a DI box for even more money. I have to get a whole recording setup for classes now and I think as much as I love tubes I'm gonna go digital and grab a real amp once I move out for good in a decent house where I can actually crank an amp.
> 
> It's just not fair to the poor little guy to not ever be played louder than conversation level and I really don't wanna screw around with an extra box on top of whatever recording stuff I have to get.



Not economical for you to get a load box?


----------



## BabUShka

I was looking for a descent loadbox, but then i saw the prices.. Holy s.. Many of them cost more than the amp itself. Is it Worth it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BabUShka said:


> I was looking for a descent loadbox, but then i saw the prices.. Holy s.. Many of them cost more than the amp itself. Is it Worth it?


yeah it's worth it. Loadbox/attenuators give you a lot more flexibility with recording and playing at random times of the day. No more worrying about pissing off family members or neighbors when you want to crank your amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BabUShka said:


> I was looking for a descent loadbox, but then i saw the prices.. Holy s.. Many of them cost more than the amp itself. Is it Worth it?



All you need is a Two Notes Captor X or a Suhr Reactive Load IR. They run like $600, which is siginficantly less than a brand new cab, and even just a little more than a used cab. You don't need the super-fancy ones like the Ox Box or the Waza Expander.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All you need is a Two Notes Captor X or a Suhr Reactive Load IR. They run like $600, which is siginficantly less than a brand new cab, and even just a little more than a used cab. You don't need the super-fancy ones like the Ox Box or the Waza Expander.



How much is an fm3 in comparison? 

Im gonna get the ggd rock pack while its on sale i think. That way Im not totally reliant on my old drummer for sending me stuff


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All you need is a Two Notes Captor X or a Suhr Reactive Load IR. They run like $600, which is siginficantly less than a brand new cab, and even just a little more than a used cab. You don't need the super-fancy ones like the Ox Box or the Waza Expander.



To be fair the Ox and TAE are a hell of a lot more than a load box...


----------



## budda

May have bought a guitar (at a great price) while waiting for my last 2 guitar buys to sell. Real glad my wife is cool with it, as I also just bought our new sectional .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> To be fair the Ox and TAE are a hell of a lot more than a load box...



Yeah I'm aware, but if all you need is a loadbox and IR loader (and a little more if you get the Captor X, like an EQ), it's worth the money. If you wanna go much further, get the Ox or Expander.

EDIT: Also nothing major, but I just scored an original Gallien Krueger 250ML footswitch.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

BabUShka said:


> I have to sell some gear, and thinking of buying the PRS MT15.



The best tone-related dollars I ever spent were on the following
1) MT15
2) Suhr Reactive Loadbox
2) Mooer Radar

Sell that gear, and get an MT15.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## SamSam

Just bought a second hand set of Paf 7s for a decent price. I fancy trying a set of lower gain pickups for a change.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Last black friday purchase was a Boss DD7. A much-needed purchase since I miss this pedal. 

And now my wallet hates me. So much.


----------



## odibrom

SamSam said:


> Just bought a second hand set of Paf 7s for a decent price. I fancy trying a set of lower gain pickups for a change.



I moved to lower output pickups a coupe o years ago. Lots of more headroom in the amp, lots of clarity and note definition on over driven complex chords, way less mud, a bit harder to get crushing tones, but not impossible.


----------



## SamSam

odibrom said:


> I moved to lower output pickups a coupe o years ago. Lots of more headroom in the amp, lots of clarity and note definition on over driven complex chords, way less mud, a bit harder to get crushing tones, but not impossible.



It's the crunchlab in my RG that made me take the dive


----------



## StevenC

SamSam said:


> It's the crunchlab in my RG that made me take the dive


Every time I play my Crunchlab I wish I was playing something lower output, and every time I play something lower output I wish I was playing my Crunchlab.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Every time I play my Crunchlab I wish I was playing something lower output, and every time I play something lower output I wish I was playing my Crunchlab.



Get something mid way?...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Get something mid way?...



Yeah from what I understand, the Crunch Lab is a pickup where it sounds like everything is cranked to 11.  I think the Illuminator set is a bit more defined and tighter with slightly lower output.


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> Get something mid way?...


My non-Crunchlab reference pickup is an Ionizer, which feels completely lacking push compared to the CL because everything is, so for the same amp settings it needs a boost to get the same gain levels. But I wouldn't call the Ionizer a "low" output pickup either, because the same thing happens compared to more vintage style humbuckers. 

I love the Crunchlab personally and the Ionizers, but when I play one I miss something from the other at any level of output tuning.


----------



## odibrom

The problem with high output pickups is to get them cleaner and the problem with lower output pickups is to get them meaner. For the first we can work with the Volume knob or create a stepped volume cut with a rotary switch, for example, por the second we either use boosts, onboard preamps or raise the gain knob at the amp...

However, the tricks used with ones won't deliver the same tones as the tricks used with the others, this meaning that reducing the volume on a high steroid pickup won't sound the same as bosting a more delicate one... not having the same tone doesn't mean better nor worst, just different results


----------



## USMarine75

Ok, I’m back in on Prymaxe lol. Nobody else could match their price so I pre-ordered one of these.

One Frankie Relic... coming up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Eee... Uh. I don't care what the price was, I'm not sure I'd ever preorder from Prymaxe. Their return policy apparently starts the day you order, which means if they take as long or longer to get the piece of gear you ordered to you, you essentially do not get a window of opportunity to return it. Some people on TGP will no longer order from them because of this. They may have changed that, but I wouldn't want to take that chance personally. They also apparently like to try and just give you store credit a lot as well.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The long search for a P-Bass came to an end. Tried a Fender Performer and a Squier 70s Classic Vibe back to back and funny enough, the Squier felt and sounded much better. 






So this is coming home in a few weeks. Also grabbing a Fender 62 Custom Shop P pickup along with it.


----------



## Randy

Not guitar related but I'm kick pedal shopping.

Originally went with inverted triggers for my e-kit because size and placement was an issue with the small platform I'm using. So I have a pair of KD-7s and Pearl Powershifter Eliminators. They feel great but the rubber head mixed with the gravity weighing on the pedal pointing 'down' in resting position makes them swing and bounce around too much to suit me, even with the spring tension cranked up.

Looking to switch to a standard double bass pedal+vertical trigger with mesh head, just waiting for the right combo to jump out at me.


----------



## cwhitey2

I put myself on the waitlist for an FM3. Let's see how long this takes


----------



## Randy

cwhitey2 said:


> I put myself on the waitlist for an FM3. Let's see how long this takes



Pace picked up really good over the last couple months. I was a late August waitlist guy and got it a smidge under 3 months later, I think with the way things have accelerated, wouldn't be surprised if you've got it by mid January.


----------



## cwhitey2

Well that's great news


----------



## Randy

Randy said:


> Not guitar related but I'm kick pedal shopping.
> 
> Originally went with inverted triggers for my e-kit because size and placement was an issue with the small platform I'm using. So I have a pair of KD-7s and Pearl Powershifter Eliminators. They feel great but the rubber head mixed with the gravity weighing on the pedal pointing 'down' in resting position makes them swing and bounce around too much to suit me, even with the spring tension cranked up.
> 
> Looking to switch to a standard double bass pedal+vertical trigger with mesh head, just waiting for the right combo to jump out at me.



Incoming.


----------



## technomancer

A bit boring but got tubes, power indicator lights, and 2 headshells inbound.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> A bit boring but got tubes, power indicator lights, and 2 headshells inbound.



You left out the most important part. What color lights?


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> You left out the most important part. What color lights?



The MCII clone will be blue and the MTL clone will be green with matching indicator LEDs... but they're jewel based indicators so I can swap the colors. Headshells are black w/ black piping for the MTL and black w/ white piping for the MCII

The only things I still need for those 2 builds are faceplates, appropriate tubes, and the time to build them lol

Currently wrapping up Nox (Cameron HG clone) and Lux (SL67 clone) and should have them both finished soon since I am off work next week.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The long search for a P-Bass came to an end. Tried a Fender Performer and a Squier 70s Classic Vibe back to back and funny enough, the Squier felt and sounded much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is coming home in a few weeks. Also grabbing a Fender 62 Custom Shop P pickup along with it.




Makes me wish the walnut Strat also came with a maple fretboard.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Randy said:


> Incoming.
> 
> View attachment 87569



I had a set of those a few years ago. They take a bit of maintaining, but they're killer pedals. I ended up preferring using Iron Cobra beaters over the stock ones, but it was more about the weight than the tone. The got me hooked on direct-drive style pedals


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Makes me wish the walnut Strat also came with a maple fretboard.



This is why I am gassing for a Shecter J5. Maple board, good everything, nice beast, plays wonderfully.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> This is why I am gassing for a Shecter J5. Maple board, good everything, nice beast, plays wonderfully.



I got the previous version (Diamond J5 Plus), and lemme tell you it's worth every. Single. Penny. 
\


----------



## mpexus

I thought it would be the Fractal FM3 but these just appeared today, so it will most certain be one of them. Probably the Orange one.












Yeah the new RG565 Genesis


----------



## technomancer

^ these kill me... I absolutely love them but the 17mm neck kills my hand

Also of course they announce these the day after the DiMarzio 25% off sale ends


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> ^ these kill me... I absolutely love them but the 17mm neck kills my hand



Oh god nope.  All of my guitars would be baseball bat necks by SSO standards, so hard pass.

Speaking of that, my Schecter Sunset came in and goddaaaamn is she a keeper. Definitely gonna change out the arm for a pop-in arm, though, so that's ordered.


----------



## narad

mpexus said:


> I thought it would be the Fractal FM3 but these just appeared today, so it will most certain be one of them. Probably the Orange one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the new RG565 Genesis



Nice, when were these announced?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a kustom double cross, lowkey thinking about grabbing it.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> found a kustom double cross, lowkey thinking about grabbing it.


Fuck. As a James Brown fan I am really curious about the double cross. With it being December though, I would wait for whatever is going to drop in January. Lots of cool shit on the way (assuming) and you'll probably be glad you have the extra cash on hand.


----------



## Bearitone

Piggy backing off that, are any of you anticipating/hoping for any cool releases in January?
What companies are y'all keeping an eye on and for what?


----------



## Bearitone

Also, I'm tipsy, and very tempted to just fucking send it on this bad boy:



28.5" Scale
Humbucker / P90
Wenge/Maple neck
Evertune (even though i've criticized the evertune in the past, I think I've developed stockholm syndrome)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I remember wanting a Double Cross when I was looking for an amp, but the problems with getting them out sorta made me much less interested and I moved on.


----------



## mpexus

narad said:


> Nice, when were these announced?



I only saw them yesterday at FB Ibanez groups and then in matter of hours they were being shared everywhere. 

They are already available in Japanese stores and also on some Reverb sites in Europe


----------



## mpexus

Actually I was wrong.. estimated shipping date on Reverb European shop I saw is February...


----------



## Ericjutsu

I just sent my Ibanez RG852 Prestige 8 string in to Evertune. Can't wait to get it back and not worry about tuning an 8 string anymore.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Once I'm not still apartment hopping I'll get another tube amp, just gonna save until then. Hopefully I'll have some serious Diezel or Bogner level cash by then, but you never know. I'll probably spend it on a new alto. Granted that would be about $8k but you never know.


----------



## maggotspawn

Going to snag another Boss MS-3. These things are killer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yep. Definitely getting it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a broken Crybaby for like $20. Honestly just wanted a donor pedal so I can convert it to an expression pedal, because I can't stand the feeling of your standard run-of-the-mill expression pedals.


----------



## LCW

Got these today...


----------



## oniduder

got something in picture, should've left the dv mark cabinet in the pic i also got but who really cares, love this little ole fender prosonic


came in with the dent but i don't care it's a great sounding amp, fusion leads for days


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oniduder said:


> got something in picture, should've left the dv mark cabinet in the pic i also got but who really cares, love this little ole fender prosonic
> 
> 
> came in with the dent but i don't care it's a great sounding amp, fusion leads for days



Those are supposed to be great sleeper amps. Always sounded kinda Rectoy in clips.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dent is the new modern metal sound all the kids are into so all good.


----------



## sirbuh

Seabeast2000 said:


> Dent is the new modern metal sound all the kids are into so all good.



just wait till door slam takes off on instagram


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, just got a dead GK 250ML Series II for like $40. Gonna see if I can fix it myself. 

I'm HOPING it's just a replacement fuse.


----------



## Bassman1

Vince said:


> I had one of the MT15s, and it's excellent as long as you are ok with some 60 cycle hum in the effects loop. It's the one glaring design flaw. I even had mine sent back to PRS under warranty. They fixed it, sent it back, and it still hummed. IMO I am hopeful they fix this with the next iteration of the amp, because that high gain channel is a real winner.



I highly recommend the MT15. The lead channel is just nuts. The clean channel though is also quite impressive with the right cab and guitar combination. As far as the noisy effects loop goes...I switched out the effects loop tube with a 12au7, and it basically did the trick. The effects loop was WAY quieter. Any other residual noise can be completely taken out with a noise gate as well. Honestly, it was pretty good after the tube swamp. But, with a noise gate in an X pattern, it is dead silent. My drummer forgets that my amp is on sometimes haha


----------



## Steo

Early xmas presents. Got a Harley benton Amarok baritone and Grindstein on the way.


----------



## gunch

I wanted the 3x3 headstock for the Amarok so bad dude but I understand that they’d take a full force slap from either Jackson or Mayones if they did it


----------



## USMarine75

So are those 10S guitars legit Chibsons et al or a scam?


----------



## Zender

Just pre-ordered the HM-2W at my local Boss rep. 

As soon as they can get their hands on one, it will be mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Continuing my purchase of old obsolete 80s/90s gear, just scored an old Replifex.

Damn you @Shask


----------



## sleewell

another schecter 7 with a floyd and sustainiac.


----------



## technomancer

Considering grabbing an EQD Gray Channel to go with the Plexi / SL67'ish build I'm working on...


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Continuing my purchase of old obsolete 80s/90s gear, just scored an old Replifex.
> 
> Damn you @Shask



Lol, I know I was on a roll this year!

I really like the Replifex! Great unit. I would say the biggest weakness is the Reverb.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Lol, I know I was on a roll this year!
> 
> I really like the Replifex! Great unit. I would say the biggest weakness is the Reverb.
> 
> View attachment 87719



I'm not a reverb geek like most people, though. I'm a modulation freak, so this unit is up my alley.  Just gimme some decent digital and analog-emulating delays, a passable reverb that fills the sound, but lemme have the flexibility with modulation/detune effects.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not a reverb geek like most people, though. I'm a modulation freak, so this unit is up my alley.  Just gimme some decent digital and analog-emulating delays, a passable reverb that fills the sound, but lemme have the flexibility with modulation/detune effects.




I've been using one for years and it's a great unit. You can do everything with a Replifex you were saying for the most part. 
- You can emulate an analog style delay using it's high freq filter in it's delay section. It's not a genuine analog delay but it gives that soft character of an analog delay. You can have two delays simultaneously. 
- You can run a phaser, two chorus's, two delays, a reverb, two pitch shifters and more at the same time. - Normally people don't run that much stuff at once, but if you use the pitch shifts and chorus for example to just create a thick detuned phaser/chorus effect suddenly they come it really handy for subtle touches and thickening up of effects. 

- It's a great unit and killer value for the $250 they go for, and now thanks to Leon Todd doing a video, prices are increasing on them too. Thanks Leon!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> - It's a great unit and killer value for the $250 they go for, and now thanks to Leon Todd doing a video, prices are increasing on them too. Thanks Leon!



Got mine for *significantly* less than that. Albeit it was missing some knobs and had some rack rash.


----------



## budda

Mines in the mail. Any time this week is fine, i wont have time til next weekend .


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of getting a Headrush FRFR108 so I can have a stereo rig. 

Use the MXR Black Label Chorus to split the signal to two Tech 21 British pedals set differently, with a different boost for each. One can be wet, the other dry. That or have a Tech 21 British for one, and a Joyo American Sound for the other. Use an OD in front of the Tech 21, and a distortion + OD to stack in front of the American Sound.


----------



## gunch

Isp Theta, Megalith Delta or Ceres? IR loader pedal now and rack power + cab in the future


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Isp Theta, Megalith Delta or Ceres? IR loader pedal now and rack power + cab in the future


Theta.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not a reverb geek like most people, though. I'm a modulation freak, so this unit is up my alley.  Just gimme some decent digital and analog-emulating delays, a passable reverb that fills the sound, but lemme have the flexibility with modulation/detune effects.


Yeah, it has good chorus, flanger, phaser, tremelo, and rotary. The pitch detune helps thicken up all of those also.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> I've been using one for years and it's a great unit. You can do everything with a Replifex you were saying for the most part.
> - You can emulate an analog style delay using it's high freq filter in it's delay section. It's not a genuine analog delay but it gives that soft character of an analog delay. You can have two delays simultaneously.
> - You can run a phaser, two chorus's, two delays, a reverb, two pitch shifters and more at the same time. - Normally people don't run that much stuff at once, but if you use the pitch shifts and chorus for example to just create a thick detuned phaser/chorus effect suddenly they come it really handy for subtle touches and thickening up of effects.
> 
> - It's a great unit and killer value for the $250 they go for, and now thanks to Leon Todd doing a video, prices are increasing on them too. Thanks Leon!


I didnt know he made a video of the Replifex, lol. I liked his Intellifex video.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Yeah, it has good chorus, flanger, phaser, tremelo, and rotary. The pitch detune helps thicken up all of those also.



That's what I heard. I mostly wanted it for those reasons. And so I can get a chorus/detune combo. The Intellifex would be great for delays and verbs in my case, and the 8-voice chorus when I wanna go even more crazy.
Also I don't think he ever did an Intellifex video. But I noticed the Replifexes were always more expensive. I think that's just because it seems to have an even more cult following due to being more "authentic" for guitar?

Also speaking of chours.







I don't have an addiction I swear. 

But yeah, I saw videos on this and I HAD to have it. The Rich and CE-1 sound fucking *sublime*. Plus I can knock both the Maxon BC01 and Nux Roctary off my board since I mostly used the Roctary for the speed feature. I can get a close enough emulation to that with the CE-20 by having a fast and slow rate preset.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's what I heard. I mostly wanted it for those reasons. And so I can get a chorus/detune combo. The Intellifex would be great for delays and verbs in my case, and the 8-voice chorus when I wanna go even more crazy.
> Also I don't think he ever did an Intellifex video. But I noticed the Replifexes were always more expensive. I think that's just because it seems to have an even more cult following due to being more "authentic" for guitar?


Yeah, the Replifex can sound thicker because you can run pitch detune with chorus at the same time. You cant do that on the Intellifex. That was one trick I found between the two.

Yeah, Leon did an Intellifex video a few years ago, and then other videos of trying to match the sound of the 8-Voice Chorus on an Axe-FX.

I figured the Replifex was always more expensive because they were newer than the Intellifex, and guitar-friendly as being one of the few units that would switch amp channels, could do effects on/off pedal style control, and just being easier to use for guitarists in general.


----------



## narad

I normally play smaller venues, like my apartment, but it turns out that soon I'll be playing a coliseum


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I figured the Replifex was always more expensive because they were newer than the Intellifex, and guitar-friendly as being one of the few units that would switch amp channels, could do effects on/off pedal style control, and just being easier to use for guitarists in general.



Once I can figure out how to program my MIDI mate's CC messages, the single-effect on/off thing would be pretty useful.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

narad said:


> I normally play smaller venues, like my apartment, but it turns out that soon I'll be playing a coliseum


C+’d already??


----------



## narad

DeathByButterslax said:


> C+’d already??



I'm still working on my IIC->C+ because the shipping JP->US is so difficult right now. This one is a Mark III that was listed as a regular ol' blue stripe. I guess I'll probably keep this one stock since they seem aggressive enough as is.


----------



## Metropolis

Used Line 6 Helix LT coming tomorrow


----------



## SamSam

Hopefully the QC will be my next purchases. Although I'm kinda tempted to get a Randall RD100 for some reason.

Oh, and a highwind phalanx.


----------



## protest

narad said:


> I normally play smaller venues, like my apartment, but it turns out that soon I'll be playing a coliseum



You'll probably be moving to outdoor gigs soon.


----------



## budda

My wife at 11:15am to mail human: "do you have mail for our address?" Mail human "no".

The tracking update: "attempted delivery at 11:24am".

Luckily its around the corner from me. But it could have been in my house, warming up, right now.

Ah well.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

budda said:


> My wife at 11:15am to mail human: "do you have mail for our address?" Mail human "no".
> 
> The tracking update: "attempted delivery at 11:24am".
> 
> Luckily its around the corner from me. But it could have been in my house, warming up, right now.
> 
> Ah well.


Wait....You got married!??!


----------



## MFB

This DSL1HR.

Now I just need to figure out what the fuck can be swapped for a 12AU7 in the power amp section  All the tube amps I've ever played, seen, or read about until now has been one or the main varities (6L6, EL34/84, etc) not this oddball.


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> This DSL1HR.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what the fuck can be swapped for a 12AU7 in the power amp section  All the tube amps I've ever played, seen, or read about until now has been one or the main varities (6L6, EL34/84, etc) not this oddball.


It's a fairly regular tube for preamps, so anything similar like a 12AT7 or 12AX7.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I just ordered an Agile 930 in purple/blue burst. SToked.


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> It's a fairly regular tube for preamps, so anything similar like a 12AT7 or 12AX7.



Thats the weird part, they're using a preamp tube in the power section, which I have never seen. Its two 12AX7s for the preamp, and one EC882 for the power, so I was thinking of just swapping it for a traditional EL34 and re-biasing it.

But to be fair, I haven't even run it through my cab to see if it needs the swap, but might help tighten up the sound a bit more.


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> Thats the weird part, they're using a preamp tube in the power section, which I have never seen. Its two 12AX7s for the preamp, and one EC882 for the power, so I was thinking of just swapping it for a traditional EL34 and re-biasing it.
> 
> But to be fair, I haven't even run it through my cab to see if it needs the swap, but might help tighten up the sound a bit more.


Yeah, all "amplifying" tubes basically work the same way though. Since they only need 1 Watt, they need something really small. Lots of smaller amps that can drive speakers use small and obscure "preamp" tubes and smaller things. I've seen some pedalboard amps that have as little as 0.25W from tubes.

You'll probably have to do all sorts of mods to get an EL34 in there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A 12AU7 is pretty common. IIRC they're actually slightly cheaper than 12AX7s in my experience as well?

I know Randall used them in all their hybrid amps. It was the tube in the power section that worked to warm up the sound a bit. I wonder if the DSL1 did the same thing. Solid state power section warmed up by a low-gain preamp tube.


----------



## MFB

Hmm, interesting. I figured they would still keep the traditional tube types, but I guess if its just using the tube for some late stage gain/power on top of the solid state, using one type simplifies the design even more so why not?

I'll be playing around with it this week, I did also have it at a low volume which is sort of anti-Marshall, so we'll see how it sound after I open it up.


----------



## AltecGreen

StevenC said:


> It's a fairly regular tube for preamps, so anything similar like a 12AT7 or 12AX7.



A 12AT7 or 12AX7 is pin equivalent to a 12AU7 so things might not blow up but....

The 12AU7 is a medium mu double triode tube and not a high mu type like a 12AT7 or 12AX7. You should understand what the purpose of the 12AU7 is in the circuit before mindlessly swapping. A medium mu triode works operates at a much higher current than a high mu type but much lower gain. A medium mu tube operates at much higher plate current and has a lower anode resistance. In case of a 12AU7 versus a 12AX7, it almost a factor of 8-10 difference.

I just looked up the spec of the DSL1 on the Marshall home page. It looks like they are using the 12AU7 as the power tube. Swapping a 12AU7 for a 12AX& is not really advisable. I would expect a much lower power output especially if the output transformer is expecting a plate resistacce of 7K and putting a 12AX7 in there cranks that up to 80K.

A 12AT7 may work better since its mu factor is lower but again, but I expect a drop in power. High mu tubes are not really suited for driving low impedance loads. The plate resistance is too high.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Anyone know where I can buy a crybaby chassis? Just the case itself. I kind of want a drop in kit, but don't want to gut a perfectly fine wah. Plus, I can probably get a case cheaper.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I need a Carbon Copy and a TS9.

I might need an MXR 10 band...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a crybaby chassis? Just the case itself. I kind of want a drop in kit, but don't want to gut a perfectly fine wah. Plus, I can probably get a case cheaper.



I try to find cheap, broken, non functioning wahs. I scored a broken GCB95 for $20 for an expression pedal project.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I try to find cheap, broken, non functioning wahs. I scored a broken GCB95 for $20 for an expression pedal project.


Wish I could find one like that lol. I don't really want to gut a perfectly fine GCB95 even if it isn't considered that great of a wah. Still a waste.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wish I could find one like that lol. I don't really want to gut a perfectly fine GCB95 even if it isn't considered that great of a wah. Still a waste.


Thats why I said *broken* . Like you can find dead wahs for cheap. Thats why I got mine so cheap, because it was sold as broken.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a crybaby chassis? Just the case itself. I kind of want a drop in kit, but don't want to gut a perfectly fine wah. Plus, I can probably get a case cheaper.


Small Bear has some, but probably not as cheap as you can find a broken Crybaby.

http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/pedal-shells-1/


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

I got 1 more space for a guitar on the rack, so I guess I have to fill that empty space..lol


----------



## Hoss632

An amp of some kind. Need something decent to play through. If not an amp then get a computer and begin getting equipment there to do plug ins.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> Small Bear has some, but probably not as cheap as you can find a broken Crybaby.
> 
> http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/pedal-shells-1/


Yeah, that's about the price of a used Crybaby. Plus, I dunno if there'd be an issue with the drop in kit. Also, last time I got in touch with Small bear, they stated they were behind by like 2 or more weeks.


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> Isp Theta, Megalith Delta or Ceres? IR loader pedal now and rack power + cab in the future



Delta and Ceres are SO good.

Delta is best at heavy, but not versatile.

Ceres is more versatile and sounds great medium to heavy.


----------



## cwhitey2

Just got my FM3 invite 

Just waiting for my payment to "go through".


The wait times are pretty short right now. I believe I emailed them on Nov 27th.


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> Isp Theta, Megalith Delta or Ceres? IR loader pedal now and rack power + cab in the future


I’ve had the Delta, the Theta, and the TMPro. I still think the TMPro is king personally.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> I’ve had the Delta, the Theta, and the TMPro. I still think the TMPro is king personally.



Oh man. I like the TMPro but not that much. Tone is definitely subjective.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Oh man. I like the TMPro but not that much. Tone is definitely subjective.


What’s your signal chain for when you run preamp pedals? I feel like maybe I’ve had a contrary experience with some pedals because of how I run them and the power amp I used


----------



## sonofabias

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!



4 Celestion alnico cream 90 watt speakers which I’m loading into an MI Audio front loaded cab which I’m getting as well in white to match my MI Megalith Beta V2 head . I’ll either mount two of each in a X pattern or use all four alnicos in the quad cab . Two Celestion G 12H 75 watt speakers as well , which I’d mix in my Revv 2/12 cab with an alnico 90 . A 2/12 Powered by Omega cab also .


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> I’ve had the Delta, the Theta, and the TMPro. I still think the TMPro is king personally.


I'd agree with this. TMP is my favorite by far with the Theta in second. The Delta sounds good for sure, but it's a little too fat for my tastes and harder to dial in than the other two. 

I will definitely need to try a Ceres one day, I imagine it'd be right up there with the Theta and the Tight Metal Pro.


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> Delta and Ceres are SO good.
> 
> Delta is best at heavy, but not versatile.
> 
> Ceres is more versatile and sounds great medium to heavy.





Bearitone said:


> I’ve had the Delta, the Theta, and the TMPro. I still think the TMPro is king personally.






I get that they’re all “good” but I just love the Megalith (x) sound even though it’s a single channel. I think I’ll try all 3 and the TM pro and keep what I like

I would also like to try the CCK Anka and Pisdiaowott(sp) too


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> I get that they’re all “good” but I just love the Megalith (x) sound even though it’s a single channel. I think I’ll try all 3 and the TM pro and keep what I like
> 
> I would also like to try the CCK Anka and Pisdiaowott(sp) too



I have both. The Pisdiyauwot is awesome but VERY “dry” sounding. It sounds a lot like The Feared Vinter album. 

The Anka is very tweakable and covers a lot of range. And they go cheap when you can find them (there weren’t any US vendors back when I got mine, it was a demo I got from Mike Hermans way back like a year before it was available). I actually have it with me and I remember liking it a lot, but I don’t remember it being GREAT at any one tone just really good all around.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> What’s your signal chain for when you run preamp pedals? I feel like maybe I’ve had a contrary experience with some pedals because of how I run them and the power amp I used



It depends. Either into FX return of 5150 or Engl FB100, or into Fryette PS2. That’s if they are really preamp pedals. Most that say preamp aren’t they’re just drive/OD pedals. So I’ll experiment with that method or through a real preamp (Rockmaster or T3) into those methods, or into the clean channel of different amps to see which sounds best (Fender, Marshall, high headroom clean like Soldano).


----------



## Bearitone

Ah alright. I think it really is just difference of opinion then


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Ah alright. I think it really is just difference of opinion then



It happens. 

I also like small boobs and big butts. 

#Controversy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

One jack install later and now I have two working 250MLs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also to add to that... Since I'm looking at old 80s gear, gonna look for either a GK 2000 series (SEL or CPL) or a Randall RG. The latter because I'm on a Crowbar kick as well.


----------



## Bearitone

I think I’m gunna try a Kahler.
People talk a lot of shit on them but, I’m curious af.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bearitone said:


> I think I’m gunna try a Kahler.
> People talk a lot of shit on them but, I’m curious af.


I want a guitar with one. I feel like they're the easier and more logical Floyd Rose


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been wanting to try a Kahler for awhile now, but I've read they have issues with strings unwinding at the ball end due to the way they hold the strings, plus they apparently can't flutter. But if you love to do insane trem stuff, they're better than the Floyd because they're more responsive.


----------



## odibrom

Is a Torpedo captor 8 Ohms still relevant?


----------



## bostjan

I have a guitar with a Kahler. It's a PitA to restring, and doesn't "feel" nearly as nice as any FR or FR knockoff I've played, but the stability is great and it's still 100x better than a vintage trem. I suppose it's all about your expectations.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> Is a Torpedo captor 8 Ohms still relevant?


Ehh kind of. Depends on what you need it to do. Captor works fine as a basic loadbox/attenuator it's just that there are just other IR Loaders/loadboxes with better features for not much more money. I got my Reload for not much more than what a Captor X goes for.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been wanting to try a Kahler for awhile now, but I've read they have issues with strings unwinding at the ball end due to the way they hold the strings, plus they apparently can't flutter. But if you love to do insane trem stuff, they're better than the Floyd because they're more responsive.



Kahler was my first locking term back in 1984 and I learned to add a tinge of solder to the ball end/winding to reinforce them. Aside from that, they have less of a range of travel, but more subtle modulation available within that range, so if you are not dive bombing and doing Vai licks, it is very nice. It is definitely more of a pain to change strings on and doing so once string at a time rather than all is advised, unless necessary.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's just a bridge. Some prefer them, some don't. Try it out and see for yourself.

Just keep in mind, they're not locking bridges, so some of the more extreme stuff will knock them out of tune if the string end shifts.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ehh kind of. Depends on what you need it to do. Captor works fine as a basic loadbox/attenuator it's just that there are just other IR Loaders/loadboxes with better features for not much more money. I got my Reload for not much more than what a Captor X goes for.



It would be just to record and eventually monitoring. The thing is that the X version is more than the double of the 8 Ohms version. I don't need the IR loading side of it since I can use the WOS inside the DAW...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> It would be just to record and eventually monitoring. The thing is that the X version is more than the double of the 8 Ohms version. I don't need the IR loading side of it since I can use the WOS inside the DAW...


in that case, captor is more than fine.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> in that case, captor is more than fine.



yah that's what I though. Thing is that I've been using my Triaxis' record out to monitor an record my stuff for a long time already, it's been fine so far, but it kind of always felt lacking something. I can mic my cabs, but it isn't much practical and since I live in an apartment... This could help me record better tones at night since it's when I mostly play...

As a 2nd step on this, the power amp delivers 50W at 4 or 8 Ohms per channel, My cabs are 60W 16 Ohms... should I go for the 8 or the 16 Ohms version?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> yah that's what I though. Thing is that I've been using my Triaxis' record out to monitor an record my stuff for a long time already, it's been fine so far, but it kind of always felt lacking something. I can mic my cabs, but it isn't much practical and since I live in an apartment... This could help me record better tones at night since it's when I mostly play...
> 
> As a 2nd step on this, the power amp delivers 50W at 4 or 8 Ohms per channel, My cabs are 60W 16 Ohms... should I go for the 8 or the 16 Ohms version?


go based off the amp, so 4 or 8 ohm version . that's what needs the load, not the speakers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about getting one of these trem stoppers, but with the nylon screw instead of the usual metal one. Seems like it would help reduce noise, but I feel like the screw would eventually wear out, or break over nothing. Not sure if I should go with this, or get a standard metal one with some kind of plastic/rubber covering it


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinking about getting one of these trem stoppers, but with the nylon screw instead of the usual metal one. Seems like it would help reduce noise, but I feel like the screw would eventually wear out, or break over nothing. Not sure if I should go with this, or get a standard metal one with some kind of plastic/rubber covering it


Nylon is very resistant to wear. I wouldn’t work in the slightest


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Nylon is very resistant to wear. I wouldn’t work in the slightest



So you think it'd be a good idea? I was just worried that having the end of the screw constantly whacked by a sustain block would flatten it over time since its basically plastic.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> go based off the amp, so 4 or 8 ohm version . that's what needs the load, not the speakers.



Yah, but since the load can be equal or higher than the amp's output... a safe mismatch was the line of thought... 8 ohms it will be then...



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So you think it'd be a good idea? I was just worried that having the end of the screw constantly whacked by a sustain block would flatten it over time since its basically plastic.



you can always stick some sort of self adhesive foam to either the trem's block or the screws tip... to reduce the noise that is...


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So you think it'd be a good idea? I was just worried that having the end of the screw constantly whacked by a sustain block would flatten it over time since its basically plastic.



Eh. Still I just doubt it’d be an issue for a loooonnngg time. Nylon is not a cheap/weak plastic.

You aren’t going to be seeing plastic (non elastic/ permanent) deformation from a trem block smacking it.

Go for it my dude.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Eh. Still I just doubt it’d be an issue for a loooonnngg time. Nylon is not a cheap/weak plastic.
> 
> You aren’t going to be seeing plastic (non elastic/ permanent) deformation from a trem block smacking it.
> 
> Go for it my dude.



Honestly for some reason, my smooth brain was thinking of teflon instead of nylon.  But even then, I still feel like nylon would be too hard/firm of a plastic for noise reduction. May just do the idea I originally had and get a standard metal one and get some kind of rubber to dampen it.


----------



## r33per

odibrom said:


> Is a Torpedo captor 8 Ohms still relevant?


Use mine for silent/quiet stage. Works a treat (triaxis into 2:90). Didn't need/want the IR thing so didn't bother spending the extra 150-200 bones on the X.


----------



## oniduder

cables i bought a bunch of cables, woop woop

and i need to get home depot studio dampening materials

woop woop 

in da hoousze


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new floyd nut for slimenstein, and another triple shot pickup ring.


----------



## technomancer

The one capacitor value I realized I am missing that I need to finish my HG Jose build womp womp


----------



## USMarine75

Is the Ibanez Genesis RG565 a limited edition or will it be available for awhile?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oookay so yeah, ended up buying a trem stopper. Gonna eventually get a 2nd one since I got 2 Floyd guitars I wanna set up. 

Thinking about finally trying the EMG Super 77 set, getting an 66TW neck pickup for my Schecter Sunset, and probably finally hunting down an old '80s Randall.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Is the Ibanez Genesis RG565 a limited edition or will it be available for awhile?



Supposedly limited, but I haven't heard a concrete number, and with Ibanez "limited" can turn into a 1000 if the sales are good enough.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly limited, but I haven't heard a concrete number, and with Ibanez "limited" can turn into a 1000 if the sales are good enough.



Trying to decide if I should swap out my preorder of a Kotzen Tele for preorder of that instead. 

Of all my guitars I only have a JEM Rock Mirror and RGT3120 left for Ibanez I think. 

Need moar Ibanez.


----------



## I play music

USMarine75 said:


> Trying to decide if I should swap out my preorder of a Kotzen Tele for preorder of that instead.
> 
> Of all my guitars I only have a JEM Rock Mirror and RGT3120 left for Ibanez I think.
> 
> Need moar Ibanez.


Kotzen is German for vomit. I think the decision between vomit tele and Ibanez RG565 should be an easy one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Trying to decide if I should swap out my preorder of a Kotzen Tele for preorder of that instead.
> 
> Of all my guitars I only have a JEM Rock Mirror and RGT3120 left for Ibanez I think.
> 
> Need moar Ibanez.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 87891



Cuz with my luck the preorder Kotzen, Ibanez RG565, Eastman T486b, Epiphone Black Beauty, and EVH Frankie Relic all might be fulfilled the same week haha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Cuz with my luck the preorder Kotzen, Ibanez RG565, Eastman T486b, Epiphone Black Beauty, and EVH Frankie Relic all might be fulfilled the same week haha.



Live dangerously.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Live dangerously.



And this is supposed to be released 1st qtr 2021 and is a must have for me...


----------



## Shask

I got an EVH Wolfgang Standard yesterday. Loving this guitar! It feels very nice. I like the way these feel better than the more expensive Wolfgangs. The pickups are nice also. I am not sure if they are different from the more expensive models.

I have been working on it all day, getting it dialed in, chasing down an electronic gremlin, and I blocked off the trem with a block of wood. I am gonna put a D Tuna on it once they are in stock again.


----------



## BigViolin

Gristle is an important part of any guitarist's diet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I got an EVH Wolfgang Standard yesterday. Loving this guitar! It feels very nice. I like the way these feel better than the more expensive Wolfgangs. The pickups are nice also. I am not sure if they are different from the more expensive models.
> 
> I have been working on it all day, getting it dialed in, chasing down an electronic gremlin, and I blocked off the trem with a block of wood. I am gonna put a D Tuna on it once they are in stock again.



I love how those guitars feel and sound, but the narrow neck suuucked for me. I love me some wide necks (43mm - 44.5mm nuts <3), so the 41mm nut of all the EVH guitars (and the EBMM Axis) was a pain.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I love how those guitars feel and sound, but the narrow neck suuucked for me. I love me some wide necks (43mm - 44.5mm nuts <3), so the 41mm nut of all the EVH guitars (and the EBMM Axis) was a pain.


I have small hands and fingers, so I prefer narrow necks. I have many Schecters for this reason, and have considered Wolfgangs for that reason for years. However, I never liked the archtops or flattop versions. These new contoured body versions are great though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

These 3 pedals are next on my sights:


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Trying to decide if I should swap out my preorder of a Kotzen Tele for preorder of that instead.
> 
> Of all my guitars I only have a JEM Rock Mirror and RGT3120 left for Ibanez I think.
> 
> Need moar Ibanez.




wait you got a fgm?


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> wait you got a fgm?



Nope it’s eluded me all these years.


----------



## hurley78

Steo said:


> Early xmas presents. Got a Harley benton Amarok baritone and Grindstein on the way.



Has the Amarok come in yet and if so what are you thoughts on it? I am looking to pull the trigger on one of those as well.


----------



## Zender

To RV-500 or not to RV-500.

I have the DD and MD 500 boss pedals, and can get a second hand RV for a nice (but not great) price. This would more or less round out the ambient effects on the pedal board and leave me to just invest in "dirt" and exotic pedals. Would also look nice on the board. But, how much reverb do you actually *need*. Currently using a TC "Trinity", but I do like the option of easily using different (stereo) reverbs.


----------



## MFB

Bought a new guitar that has EMGs in it, and I'm fighting the urge to not buy the new pickups for it before it even arrives and try it, but it's getting hard  My all-time favorite pickup is the Duncan Distortion, and even after looking at other Dimarzios/Lace/etc that might have topped it, I still kept looking at the Distortion and thinking "you really can't beat that."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Bought a new guitar that has EMGs in it, and I'm fighting the urge to not buy the new pickups for it before it even arrives and try it, but it's getting hard  My all-time favorite pickup is the Duncan Distortion, and even after looking at other Dimarzios/Lace/etc that might have topped it, I still kept looking at the Distortion and thinking "you really can't beat that."


Ever try a Distortion 8?


----------



## odibrom

Zender said:


> To RV-500 or not to RV-500.
> 
> I have the DD and MD 500 boss pedals, and can get a second hand RV for a nice (but not great) price. This would more or less round out the ambient effects on the pedal board and leave me to just invest in "dirt" and exotic pedals. Would also look nice on the board. But, how much reverb do you actually *need*. Currently using a TC "Trinity", but I do like the option of easily using different (stereo) reverbs.



...yes... first comes the will, then the verb...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Being bullied/goaded into getting this.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ever try a Distortion 8?



This one's a 6er, so the world is my oyster, but fuck do I wish the Distortion 8 had been around when I had an Intrepid; maybe then I could have written something that at least sounded good instead of like tube farts


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> This one's a 6er, so the world is my oyster, but fuck do I wish the Distortion 8 had been around when I had an Intrepid; maybe then I could have written something that at least sounded good instead of like tube farts


Distortion 8 isn't an 8 string pickup.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Distortion 8 isn't an 8 string pickup.



Huh, it wasn't my first thought, but I was swayed as everything I'm getting from Google for it is simply the 8-string version of a Duncan Distortion; I assume in this case it's a alnico magnet type used in the Distortion instead of the traditional ceramic?


----------



## protest

MFB said:


> Huh, it wasn't my first thought, but I was swayed as everything I'm getting from Google for it is simply the 8-string version of a Duncan Distortion; I assume in this case it's a alnico magnet type used in the Distortion instead of the traditional ceramic?



Yes, an Alnico 8 magnet swapped in for the ceramic


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Indeed. Alnico 8 in the JB / Distortion is pretty gnarly.


----------



## MFB

Ah, I believe that's the Alternative 8 then, I knew there was definitely a pickup they made that was a 6-string model with 8 in the name - I just couldn't find it for the life of me until now.

It's not bad, Keith got a more full sound out of it then Ola did in his video, if I was doing a tighter sound I'd definitely be going that route since it did have a nice "chunk" to it for palm mutes; but this going a doom machine so I'm going for a full sounding, more dynamics/less compression that ceramic seems to have.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Ah, I believe that's the Alternative 8 then, I knew there was definitely a pickup they made that was a 6-string model with 8 in the name - I just couldn't find it for the life of me until now.
> 
> It's not bad, Keith got a more full sound out of it then Ola did in his video, if I was doing a tighter sound I'd definitely be going that route since it did have a nice "chunk" to it for palm mutes; but this going a doom machine so I'm going for a full sounding, more dynamics/less compression that ceramic seems to have.


I think the Alt 8 is a different coil wind.


----------



## Xaeldaren

I'm going to save up for a Pod Go. I just got a Moose GE200, and I couldn't vibe with it at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so the 8 string ain't happening yet 




One of these babies (an old German made Rockman clone) popped up on Reverb so I had to do it.


----------



## gabito

This guitar (LTD MH-417):


----------



## gabito

gabito said:


> This guitar (LTD MH-417):



Ah, damn. Just remembered that Imgur is a no go here.

So... here it is. It just arrived:


----------



## BigViolin

@gabito Sweet! New guitar day!

KSR Ceres gas got the best of me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just bought a Diezel Herbert. Yay me.


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Just bought a Diezel Herbert. Yay me.



Which version?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so the 8 string ain't happening yet
> 
> View attachment 88000
> 
> 
> One of these babies (an old German made Rockman clone) popped up on Reverb so I had to do it.


So I just realized this may or may not have the power supply.

So now begins the hunt for a (not overpriced) semi-proprietary power adapter.


----------



## Steo

hurley78 said:


> Has the Amarok come in yet and if so what are you thoughts on it? I am looking to pull the trigger on one of those as well.


Only got it earlier this week. Been working some serious hours this Xmas. Give it a play through this weekend though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I just realized this may or may not have the power supply.
> 
> So now begins the hunt for a (not overpriced) semi-proprietary power adapter.


Lol... Good fuckin' luck, pal.


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> Just bought a Diezel Herbert. Yay me.



Dibs


----------



## MFB

Found a really rad amp that has a great sludge and fuzz sound to it, but it runs at fucking 4 ohms output and my only cab is a 16 ohm 112. I know you can get away with running +/-1 impedance level, but I assume rinning a 4 ohm load into a 16 ohm speaker is going to leave too much power on the cable to make it worth it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Found a really rad amp that has a great sludge and fuzz sound to it, but it runs at fucking 4 ohms output and my only cab is a 16 ohm 112. I know you can get away with running +/-1 impedance level, but I assume rinning a 4 ohm load into a 16 ohm speaker is going to leave too much power on the cable to make it worth it?



It should be fine. It's just going to reduce headroom.


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Which version?



MKII!



protest said:


> Dibs



Yours, let you know if I hate it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol... Good fuckin' luck, pal.



Oh I know. Props to Tom Scholz for making a weird ass wall wart plug that even the clones copied.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So since I'm having absolutely no luck, I found a dude that makes a power board for old Rockman headphone amps that's meant to be installed IN the unit and replace both the batteries and the old TRS wall wart. I'm thinking about getting one, house it in some box, and just install a TRS jack at the end.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So since I'm having absolutely no luck, I found a dude that makes a power board for old Rockman headphone amps that's meant to be installed IN the unit and replace both the batteries and the old TRS wall wart. I'm thinking about getting one, house it in some box, and just install a TRS jack at the end.


 Hey, What are the specs? I can look and see if I have one. Looks to me like an 1/8" jack power supply. Peavey use to do this too so maybe an old Peavy with similar specs would work. If you give me the specs I'll take a look.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it. I don't have anything that will work with that one. It's a 6v with 1/8" stereo connector. Maybe try a universal supply from Radio Shack. Good luck.


----------



## maggotspawn

Tube preamp based on the SLO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> Hey, What are the specs? I can look and see if I have one. Looks to me like an 1/8" jack power supply. Peavey use to do this too so maybe an old Peavy with similar specs would work. If you give me the specs I'll take a look.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I found it. I don't have anything that will work with that one. It's a 6v with 1/8" stereo connector. Maybe try a universal supply from Radio Shack. Good luck.


It's a bit weirder than that. It's a TRS plug. It sends both plus and negative 6 volts (Actually, I think the Nobels is +/- 6.6v). IIRC the tip sends +6v, the ring sends -6v, and the sleeve is ground. I've checked far and low and I cannot find ANYTHING else that shares the power supply.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a bit weirder than that. It's a TRS plug. It sends both plus and negative 6 volts (Actually, I think the Nobels is +/- 6.6v). IIRC the tip sends +6v, the ring sends -6v, and the sleeve is ground. I've checked far and low and I cannot find ANYTHING else that shares the power supply.


 Huh? But why? Wierd stuff.


----------



## Seabeast2000

12V P-P, this is DC correct?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> 12V P-P, this is DC correct?





c7spheres said:


> Huh? But why? Wierd stuff.



Yep, both sides DC.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They even cloned the fucking wall wart?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They even cloned the fucking wall wart?



Yep.

How to screw over Rockman (and clone) buyers 40 years in the future.

Also on my hunt for one of these unicorns, I found a Behringer UT100 for not-a-bloated-ass-price. It's pretty much a Boss Tremolo clone, but oddly better sounding than the real thing. When you crank the Depth, it turns into a stuttery sound.


----------



## Triple-J

Scored an Ibanez RGD6 in lazer blue that was damaged in transit with 70% off the price I also bought an EMG81X to drop into the bridge so I've now got a sweet renovation project to work on over xmas.


----------



## c7spheres

HOLY CRAP! I gotta have it. 
BOSS just came out with a new WazaCraft TB-2W ! Boss and Sola Sound get together and make a Tone Bender Mkii? Yes please! I'm so excited. I gotta get one of these.


----------



## USMarine75

maggotspawn said:


> Tube preamp based on the SLO.



Soldano SP77 or X88R.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> HOLY CRAP! I gotta have it.
> BOSS just came out with a new WazaCraft TB-2W ! Boss and Sola Sound get together and make a Tone Bender Mkii? Yes please! I'm so excited. I gotta get one of these.


Have they dropped the hammer that there will only be 2000 of them yet?


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Have they dropped the hammer that there will only be 2000 of them yet?


 They say it's limited run and it comes out in q2 2021. Is there only gonna be 2000 of them? Is that what they're saying? Dang it. That will make it almost impossible to get one then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> They say it's limited run and it comes out in q2 2021. Is there only gonna be 2000 of them? Is that what they're saying? Dang it. That will make it almost impossible to get one then.


I dunno how many it'll be, and they aren't even sure themselves. They likely bought a bulk of old transistors, and don't have much clue as to how many pedals it'll result in.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Thinking about either an HX Stomp or a seven string.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

If I snag mad cash from work it's probably gonna be the ESP Head sig, I've always wanted one and I've heard they're great. If not one of them probably the axion label RGD with the multiscale


----------



## Vulfpecker

probably a NI Maschine MK3, so I can scratch this beat making itch. on the guitar side, probably something off craigslist, since there's a lot of good deals with the usual end of year + special 2020 edition pandemic related gear liquidation


----------



## odibrom

So, I met today for the first time a local fellow musician that I previously knew from local web music forum. A super nice guy that lend me a 2notes Captor 8 to try out. I'll eventually buy it to him, but for the time being, I'll have it with me, FOR FREE, for at least a week. We've known each other in this web forum for quite some time already and came to respect each other, so when I asked gently to borrow one to test out, he volunteered to do so. Hurray, I'm a trustful guy, hurray, there still are splendid vertical straight up fine people on the planet.

I've already read the manual top to bottom and... this to say that tomorrow will be a test day... this surely looks promising for my purposes.


----------



## Zender

I caved., and got me the RV-500 I was eyeballing.


Now I have no GAS left.....


----------



## protest

Just picked up a used Engl Steve Morse

I haven't been a fan of the couple Engl's I've tried, but the Morse is intriguing.


----------



## swollseyba

Trying p hard to talk myself out of buying a Badlander.

also, I seent that Omega is about to start offering a 50w Granophyre.... ugh


----------



## sirbuh

c7spheres said:


> They say it's limited run and it comes out in q2 2021. Is there only gonna be 2000 of them? Is that what they're saying? Dang it. That will make it almost impossible to get one then.



good catch, sweetwater is taking preorders


----------



## c7spheres

sirbuh said:


> good catch, sweetwater is taking preorders


 Really? Nice. I can't find it. You gotta link by chance?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Just picked up a used Engl Steve Morse
> 
> I haven't been a fan of the couple Engl's I've tried, but the Morse is intriguing.



I've always wondered about this amp. I've read it's supposed to be based on the Invader, but supposed to be more tweaked towards Steve's own, smoother lead sounds.


----------



## gabito

I have a chance to trade my Epiphone Sheraton II for something like this (Ibanez RG920), so I think I'm going to do just that.


----------



## sirbuh

c7spheres said:


> Really? Nice. I can't find it. You gotta link by chance?



not on their website yet, have to contact your rep.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've always wondered about this amp. I've read it's supposed to be based on the Invader, but supposed to be more tweaked towards Steve's own, smoother lead sounds.



Yea I don't have any experience with the Invader, but the Low Mid/Hi Mid Controls have me really interested. Plus people seem to say it has some of Engl's nicest crunch and clean sounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Yea I don't have any experience with the Invader, but the Low Mid/Hi Mid Controls have me really interested. Plus people seem to say it has some of Engl's nicest crunch and clean sounds.


The midrange controls are the selling points of this amp from what I can tell. 

And I'm not surprised. Morse doesn't play with a ton of gain. Even back when he was using Peaveys, he wasn't cranking the gain. And honestly his Engl tone sounds even *less* gainy than his Peavey tone. His main rhythm tone is rather tame coming from an Engl.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed one of the Doomboards from Steve at doesitdoom, needed a bigger board, solid as fuck. Dig it and would recommend.


----------



## Bearitone

steinmetzify said:


> Grabbed one of the Doomboards from Steve at doesitdoom, needed a bigger board, solid as fuck. Dig it and would recommend.
> 
> View attachment 88215
> View attachment 88216
> View attachment 88217
> View attachment 88218


Love it!


----------



## sirbuh

steinmetzify said:


> Grabbed one of the Doomboards from Steve at doesitdoom, needed a bigger board, solid as fuck. Dig it and would



Very impressed with his output. Anyone try his pedals?


----------



## Steinmetzify

sirbuh said:


> Very impressed with his output. Anyone try his pedals?



Haven't yet, I'm stacked on fuzz atm but I've been thinking of grabbing one...


----------



## loganflynn294

Got bit by the high gain Marshall style bug recently, most likely going to pick up a Bogner Helios Eclipse since I love every other Bogner I've ever played.


----------



## StevenC

Finally going to order a Morningstar MC8 and ML5 on like Monday.


----------



## LCW

A little swapping in the SG...

It’s got the PCB pots in it so I’m just going to do a full drop in including pick guard. Keep my stock bits intact.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Scored a Korg Pitchblack Adv, EQD Plumes, EZBass Metal expansion, a Carbon Copy for the loop of my Orange DD and $200 in Sweetwater gift cards for Xmas. Gonna do the Ozone Advanced upgrade later on this week.

Stoked on this stuff, you guys get any gear for Xmas?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just sent an offer in for something cool.


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> Scored a Korg Pitchblack Adv, EQD Plumes, EZBass Metal expansion, a Carbon Copy for the loop of my Orange DD and $200 in Sweetwater gift cards for Xmas. Gonna do the Ozone Advanced upgrade later on this week.
> 
> Stoked on this stuff, you guys get any gear for Xmas?


I bought myself a Wolfgang Standard last week, but not sure that counts, lol.

I got one of those NUX Mighty Plugs. I can sit and play on the couch while my kids play their Switch, lol.


----------



## gabito

Got me one of these. Traded it for a Epiphone Sheraton II which was breaking my back and hands.

It's better than I thought it would be, maybe just a step below than my japanese Ibanez. It's a 2012, frets are in good condition, it has a DiMarzio Super Distortion installed, and the Edge Zero II seems to be almost pristine. It just needs a good cleaning and setup, and that's what I'm about to do.

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Womb raider

Nice thing about Christmas is your employer has to give you the day off. Finally got around to installing The Wes Hauch Jupiter Rails in the Eclipse. Can't comment too much on how it sounds through all amp settings, but initial thoughts are really good so far.












20201225_202653~2



__ Womb raider
__ Dec 25, 2020


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

gabito said:


> Got me one of these. Traded it for a Epiphone Sheraton II which was breaking my back and hands.
> 
> It's better than I thought it would be, maybe just a step below than my japanese Ibanez. It's a 2012, frets are in good condition, it has a DiMarzio Super Distortion installed, and the Edge Zero II seems to be almost pristine. It just needs a good cleaning and setup, and that's what I'm about to do.
> 
> Couldn't be happier.


 I had the fixed bridge version of that model for a while and for how cheap I got it, it had absolutely no business being so high quality. I ended up selling it to a bandmate, but I would gladly get another one if the right deal popped up


----------



## Bearitone

Just got a Neunaber Immerse MKII and it is, without exaggeration, the best reverb pedal I’ve tried by a mile.

Even in mono it is absolute heaven.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed the Ozone 9 upgrade. Run thru it tomorrow, it’s gonna be new gear day, got a lot to do.


----------



## oniduder

mesa badlander could be here before the new year!

yaaay me it's the 50 watter rackmount if you were curious would've gotten the 100 if it could be simulclass


----------



## Jon Pearson

I had the Mesa bug as well, but I opted for old rather than new - picked up a Studio Pre and a Triaxis for some Mark-esque tones in a rack format. The Studio is different the winner tone wise, but it doesn't have the bells and whistles like the Triaxis; I like midi controls and multiple presets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just sent an offer in for something cool.



Welp, seller never accepted my offer. It was for a Schecter Avenger. Needed to make up for a purchase I never made 10 years ago. 

But fuck it, that 8-string I said I would get a few weeks ago is purchased now instead.


----------



## Grindspine

My next gear purchases;
Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient 7 in white for my Ibanez RGDR3127.
Synergy SYN-2 with Fryette Pittbull Ultra-lead module and Diezel VH4 module to add to my guitar rack
Mesa/Boogie Road King 2x12 because why not?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, seller never accepted my offer. It was for a Schecter Avenger. Needed to make up for a purchase I never made 10 years ago.
> 
> But fuck it, that 8-string I said I would get a few weeks ago is purchased now instead.



...
So this isn't happening either. 
Just got off the phone with someone at Zzounds and they said these are gonna be backordered for awhile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay. Fuck it. One more try.







I swear to god if something happens to this too.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New rig done: Orange Dual Dark, Suhr Reactive Load IR, Doomboard from Steve, and various pedals. Board is a mess atm as I just wanted it wired and passing signal to see how this amp sounds with boosts and fuzz.


----------



## LCW

gabito said:


> Got me one of these. Traded it for a Epiphone Sheraton II which was breaking my back and hands.
> 
> It's better than I thought it would be, maybe just a step below than my japanese Ibanez. It's a 2012, frets are in good condition, it has a DiMarzio Super Distortion installed, and the Edge Zero II seems to be almost pristine. It just needs a good cleaning and setup, and that's what I'm about to do.
> 
> Couldn't be happier.



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!

I have a Charvel that looks similar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Popped up suuuper cheap so I couldnt' say no. Plus I loooove the tone of Ibanez choruses. Reminds me of a more versatile stereo version of the Small Clone, which I tend to prefer over the more popular Boss choruses.

Might need to start a collection of all the different Ibby/Maxon choruses.  Or just chorus pedals in general.


----------



## Kyle-Vick

steinmetzify said:


> New rig done: Orange Dual Dark, Suhr Reactive Load IR, Doomboard from Steve, and various pedals. Board is a mess atm as I just wanted it wired and passing signal to see how this amp sounds with boosts and fuzz.
> 
> View attachment 88304
> 
> View attachment 88305



how do you like the plumes? Have you tried it with any other amps? I was thinking about trying it with my dual rec.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kyle-Vick said:


> how do you like the plumes? Have you tried it with any other amps? I was thinking about trying it with my dual rec.



Pretty good. Just those KSE settings; level up, gain down, tone to taste. I’m using the middle toggle setting just for that clean boost. 

Haven’t used it with any other amps yet; got a Herbert that shows this weekend, I’ll post up some thoughts. 

My main boost before this was a Rangemaster clone from PlxFx called a Bion Boost, I’m gonna throw that on the board tomorrow and compare the two to see which I like better for the DD.


----------



## Vyn

Reckon the next purchase will be an amp/cab switcher of sorts, although that won't be a for a while. Have burnt 2021's gear budget already on a couple of custom builds


----------



## Seabeast2000

Generator MKIII most likely depending on what my SW rep comes back with on a few questions today.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> Generator MKIII most likely depending on what my SW rep comes back with on a few questions today.


Ordered a flagship Revv. 
My intent is for max usability, versatility and "long term" viability with an amp. I hope I love it.


----------



## Runander

Klirrton Grindstein will probably be my next purchase. The GAS is high for that and for other Klirrton pedals 

https://klirrton.com/product/grindstein-the-ultimate-death-metal-preamp/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I sold a guitar and got like $400 for it.






So it made sense to replace it with a $150 guitar. 

I had to relive another teenage dream. 

I was a huuuge Rammstein fanboy when I started playing guitar in 2006, and I remember seeing this guitar in the Musiciansfriends catalogs. Fucking always wanted it because it reminded me of Richard Kruspse's KH-4 during the Volkerball Nimes concert.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I sold a guitar and got like $400 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it made sense to replace it with a $150 guitar.
> 
> I had to relive another teenage dream.
> 
> I was a huuuge Rammstein fanboy when I started playing guitar in 2006, and I remember seeing this guitar in the Musiciansfriends catalogs. Fucking always wanted it because it reminded me of Richard Kruspse's KH-4 during the Volkerball Nimes concert.



That is so funny because I was watching some of their old videos the other day to look at Paul's old silver Musicman EVH guitar he played. I was thinking about those OLP Axis copies Guitar Center used to sell back in the day for cheap. Wondering what those go for now....


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Blablabla...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blablabla...



It's like Squier made their own version of the Ibanez UV777BK...


----------



## MFB

With my other guitar in shipping limbo from USPS delays, I might go out this weekend and get rid of my other SG for a Tele depending on if it plays well. I don't typically get along with their lack of forearm contour, but aesthetically it's filling a niche for me, so I'm willing to try it again and see if it's just my brain being dumb.

That'll round out both my E standard and D standard guitars


----------



## r33per

Going to give Keeley Filaments a go.


----------



## sirbuh

Fender AM pro 60s tele ...build quality is sick on these.


----------



## LCW

Possibly some Swamp Thangs to mix in with stock V30s in my Mesa 4x12 OS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So my recent revived love of Crowbar made me pull this trigger.







Been wanting to get that boosted Randall RG sound again, so due to a mix of getting my stimulus check AND the dude dropping the price of this to a "holy shit I can't pass this up" price... Yep. 






Curious to see if I can convert it to a closed back. I'd like to convert it to a head, but I feel like keeping it as a 1x12 combio would be useful.


----------



## gunch

Now put dv 77s in all your combos

you have a metal zone right


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Now put dv 77s in all your combos
> 
> you have a metal zone right



The G12H is supposed to be very similar to the G12K, so it's staying. 

Also I had one, but I felt my modded SD-1 with the tone set very low got very close to that sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh man. Just scored both a Rockman Soloist AND the hard wired Rockadapter for a not-insanely-stupid price


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a greeny Alexi.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> a greeny Alexi.


Someone has a blackie and a scythe close to me and I might be tempted. There's a few scythes decently close and all dirt cheap with a case in good condition so


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Someone has a blackie and a scythe close to me and I might be tempted. There's a few scythes decently close and all dirt cheap with a case in good condition so


Do not tell them he died. Buy now. And if you find a Lee Jackson GP-1000 in good condition for a good price, do not pass it up. I have a feeling those could skyrocket in price thanks to flippers treating gear like scalpers treat tickets.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Do not tell them he died. Buy now.


I want one so bad but I can't justify it. I already have 3 guitars and if I'm getting anything else it would have to be an 8 string, plus I have one and a bass to lug back to my apartment. I would get shot. 

The temptation is real too considering I can afford it easy now. If any of you guys want the links I'd be happy to post the listings and you all can snap them up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Do not tell them he died. Buy now. And if you find a Lee Jackson GP-1000 in good condition for a good price, do not pass it up. I have a feeling those could skyrocket in price thanks to flippers treating gear like scalpers treat tickets.



Yep. It was already hard enough to get an Alexi Pinky. Now it's going to be impossible.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I want one so bad but I can't justify it. I already have 3 guitars and if I'm getting anything else it would have to be an 8 string, plus I have one and a bass to lug back to my apartment. I would get shot.
> 
> The temptation is real too considering I can afford it easy now. If any of you guys want the links I'd be happy to post the listings and you all can snap them up.


Fair. I'd probably buy one if I had the cash. I'd block it, put a D-Tuna on, and keep it in the obvious tunings.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Update: cheap af scythe is gone. I also found one of his Jackson RRs if anyone is interested.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. It was already hard enough to get an Alexi Pinky. Now it's going to be impossible.


I wonder if ESP plans to Dean it, or discontinue the signatures, or what.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wonder if ESP plans to Dean it, or discontinue the signatures, or what.



When Hanneman died, they actually stripped down the line. Got rid of the JH-200 and the JH-600 EC. 

I can see them keeping the Alexi-200, replacing the Greeny 600-series with the new chameleon finish one, and release both the Chameleon Alexi and the dual-pickup one as japanese ESP models.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When Hanneman died, they actually stripped down the line. Got rid of the JH-200 and the JH-600 EC.
> 
> I can see them keeping the Alexi-200, replacing the Greeny 600-series with the new chameleon finish one, and release both the Chameleon Alexi and the dual-pickup one as japanese ESP models.


Japanese made, or Japanese exclusive?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Japanese made, or Japanese exclusive?



Japanese-made custom shop. ESP tends to sometimes make some signature stuff exclusive to the ESP lineup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Do not tell them he died. Buy now. And if you find a Lee Jackson GP-1000 in good condition for a good price, do not pass it up. I have a feeling those could skyrocket in price thanks to flippers treating gear like scalpers treat tickets.


 the run on his sigs has already started. There were 4 greeny Alexi Vs in guitarcenter's used section this morning and they're all gone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> the run on his sigs has already started. There were 4 greeny Alexi Vs in guitarcenter's used section this morning and they're all gone.


Cool. I bet at least 3 of those went to flippers who plan to scalp people for twice of what they bought them for.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> a greeny Alexi.


since apparently everyone else had the same idea, I'll just grab a pink RR instead.


----------



## Goatfork

Goatfork said:


> A Vader 4x12 to nestle underneath my matching 2x12. Prepping in a big way for when shows come back.



Done and done.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Goatfork said:


> Done and done.



NOICE!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Herbert showed; I’m blind and can’t play guitar no more


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp time to go further down the peavey rabbithole.


----------



## Bearitone

I tried a VTM 60 on 2 occasions. Both times it was going for $300 or under and it was so fuckin tempting. I wish i knew it had existed when I was a fresh noob. Would have saved me a bunch of time and money and gotten me away from my Line 6 way sooner.

The dip switches were subtle but effective. The gain tones were fucking solid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking aboit getting a $130 pickup for my $160 guitar.


----------



## akinari

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinking aboit getting a $130 pickup for my $160 guitar.



I'm about to drop over 200 for Filtertrons and a pickguard for my $130 Tele Deluxe copy. Just do it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

akinari said:


> I'm about to drop over 200 for Filtertrons and a pickguard for my $130 Tele Deluxe copy. Just do it.


I've been needing to give the Duncan Jupiter a shot


----------



## r33per

Gibson Flying Mark V


----------



## Seabeast2000

r33per said:


> Gibson Flying Mark V


Markarthy G


----------



## Steinmetzify

Incoming. Mono for my Viper, wanted something smaller than the tabletop cases ESP uses. 

Pharaoh for Herbert clean channel.


----------



## Millul

Either a 6506MH or a PRS MT-15.
And a 1x12 cab to go with it.

F&uck the THX, f&ck modelers - time for me to go back to tubes-powered chuggalore


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been needing to give the Duncan Jupiter a shot



On top of that I'm thinking about pairing it with the Duncan Quarter Pounds or Hot Stacks.


----------



## Bearitone

God damn i want someone here who actually plays modern metal to try some SLUGS so i can a non-youtuber opinion on them


----------



## MFB

Bearitone said:


> God damn i want someone here who actually plays modern metal to try some SLUGS so i can a non-youtuber opinion on them



Not "modern metal" unless you mean metal in the modern age, but this is Garrett from Windhand playing one; honestly, this thing is fuzzed to fuck and back but it sounds like something called a SLUG should


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bearitone said:


> God damn i want someone here who actually plays modern metal to try some SLUGS so i can a non-youtuber opinion on them



That pickup is your density


----------



## Spicypickles

Merrow has a slug vid out there somewhere, just YouTube it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Idk if it's a bad demo, but man the slug sounds... pretty bad? Extremely noisy and muddy with no clarity at all. But I mean with a 30k+ DCR, I expect absolutely NO clarity from this pickup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk if it's a bad demo, but man the slug sounds... pretty bad? Extremely noisy and muddy with no clarity at all. But I mean with a 30k+ DCR, I expect absolutely NO clarity from this pickup.



Man I am so fucking sick of people perpetuating the idea that DCR correlates to output. It doesn't. Henries or milliamps do.

I have an elysian hellfire with 28k dcr and it's very clear.

There are so many other factors at play when it comes to pickup voicing/clarity besides the dcr

Then again expecting a meme pickup built for doom to do clear tight tones is like expecting a civic to beat a tesla in a drag race.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That demo lacked clarity and was noisy anyways.


----------



## Spicypickles

KnightBrolaire said:


> Man I am so fucking sick of people perpetuating the idea that DCR correlates to output. It doesn't. Henries or milliamps do.
> 
> I have an elysian hellfire with 28k dcr and it's very clear.
> 
> There are so many other factors at play when it comes to pickup voicing/clarity besides the dcr
> 
> Then again expecting a meme pickup built for doom to do clear tight tones is like expecting a civic to beat a tesla in a drag race.


Quoting this just to say I appreciate all your pickup experiments. That said, get to the alt-8 already so I can spend some money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spicypickles said:


> Quoting this just to say I appreciate all your pickup experiments. That said, get to the alt-8 already so I can spend some money.


----------



## Bearitone

steinmetzify said:


> That pickup is your density


I just ordered two. The curiosity needs to end. It’s been years.

Idk why but, I’ve had luck with high output ceramic pickups in the neck position (Warpig, and Black Winter) so i said fuck it, might as well make it a set.

Side note, I got my Schecter Apocalypse set in recently and the bridge is tits. Very well balanced. Not too much of anything while still being clear and aggressive.

The neck is nothing special. At all. Kinda weak, and kinda bland. Fuckin weird set.

To date the Ceramic Warpig neck and Lundgren M bridge is my dream set.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> I just ordered two. The curiosity needs to end. It’s been years.
> 
> Idk why but, I’ve had luck with high output ceramic pickups in the neck position (Warpig, and Black Winter) so i said fuck it, might as well make it a set.
> 
> Side note, I got my Schecter Apocalypse set in recently and the bridge is tits. Very well balanced. Not too much of anything while still being clear and aggressive.
> 
> The neck is nothing special. At all. Kinda weak, and kinda bland. Fuckin weird set.
> 
> To date the Ceramic Warpig neck and Lundgren M bridge is my dream set.


Ah, so it's a Jazz, but more generic. 



(To be fair, I enjoyed the Jazz in the neck, but compared to say a 59, it is sorta bland, which I loved for both leads and cleans in the neck position, because you can often run into issues frequency wise with neck pickups.)


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah, so it's a Jazz, but more generic.
> 
> 
> 
> (To be fair, I enjoyed the Jazz in the neck, but compared to say a 59, it is sorta bland, which I loved for both leads and cleans in the neck position, because you can often run into issues frequency wise with neck pickups.)



couldn’t say because I haven’t tried a jazz :/

I actually haven’t tried almost any of the SD staples (JB, Jazz, Distortion, 59, etc...)

My experience goes:
EMG 81/85
Nazgul/Sentient
C-pigs
Blackouts
Lundgren M Series
Eintwistle HDN
Black Winters
Apocalypses
And one other I’m forgetting

I want to try Dominions and something from Elysian next.


----------



## Millul

Well, the seller just dropped the Suhr Modern Satin I just bought off of him at UPS, gonna be here in a few days!
Super stoked to finally be a Suhr owner after YEARS of lurking and wanting a Suhr!


----------



## MFB

Don't want to jinx it, but there's a used LP that popped up and I'd like to get out and try it tomorrow. Could be the one to replace my SG as my E Standard guitar.

edit: nevermind, sold in the one day they've had it online, fucking classic



Bearitone said:


> I actually haven’t tried almost any of the SD staples (JB, Jazz, Distortion, 59, etc...).



No point trying the JB when the Distortion is right there and infinitely better than it by every metric


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Bearitone said:


> couldn’t say because I haven’t tried a jazz :/
> 
> I actually haven’t tried almost any of the SD staples (JB, Jazz, Distortion, 59, etc...)
> 
> My experience goes:
> EMG 81/85
> Nazgul/Sentient
> C-pigs
> Blackouts
> Lundgren M Series
> Eintwistle HDN
> Black Winters
> Apocalypses
> And one other I’m forgetting
> 
> I want to try Dominions and something from Elysian next.



I will never not vouch for the Dominion bridge  it's not particularly high output, but it's voiced just right for what I like in a heavy pickup. Lots of mids/thickness, fast bass response, and a nice balance of treble to prevent it from being mushy, but still let the midrange be the star.


----------



## spacebard

I want this!


----------



## Trashgreen

First purchase of 2021:

Marshall JMP-1, I once had one of these back in 2001-2005, now it's finally back in my collection.

Sounds better than I remembered, I may have gotten better at dialing in and hearing tones. Also I didn't experiment with boost pedals back then. The controls have great range, you can get a lot of variety tones and the low-end has a nice Marshall growl. What I always loved about this preamp; once you find a great sound that you like.., click save and you can always recall it! For the first test I used the Randall RM100 as poweramp.








Creative packing:







Before 2020 ended I also got these:

Randall MTS Mr. Scary, Grail and the Brown module.







Stone Deaf Fig Fumb:


----------



## sirbuh

Trashgreen said:


> First purchase of 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> Creative packing:



stopped me cold


----------



## Steinmetzify

So that showed today; had to run some errands but got to try it. Instantly doomier because of this pedal. Holy crap it sounds great.

Imma hafta buy more BAT stuff.


----------



## protest

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 88860
> 
> 
> So that showed today; had to run some errands but got to try it. Instantly doomier because of this pedal. Holy crap it sounds great.
> 
> Imma hafta buy more



Such a good pedal.


----------



## Shask

Trashgreen said:


> First purchase of 2021:
> 
> Marshall JMP-1, I once had one of these back in 2001-2005, now it's finally back in my collection.
> 
> Sounds better than I remembered, I may have gotten better at dialing in and hearing tones. Also I didn't experiment with boost pedals back then. The controls have great range, you can get a lot of variety tones and the low-end has a nice Marshall growl. What I always loved about this preamp; once you find a great sound that you like.., click save and you can always recall it! For the first test I used the Randall RM100 as poweramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative packing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before 2020 ended I also got these:
> 
> Randall MTS Mr. Scary, Grail and the Brown module.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stone Deaf Fig Fumb:



The JMP-1 is one of those things I always wanted, but just never owned for some reason. I owned like every other thing around it, lol. I always thought they sounded cool!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Going for the '80s special for that Strat I bought. Gonna try a JB in the bridge. If it doesn't tide me over, gonna go straight for the Jupiter.


----------



## Steinmetzify

So based on my experience with the BAT today, had to grab these two.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Seymour Duncan powerstage 200


----------



## Steinmetzify

Scored this on the cheap; man I love a really cool partscaster. Got a neck from a bro, gonna be sick.


----------



## LCW

More details in Jackson thread in Standard Guitar forum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Another one found for pennies.


----------



## MFB

Pretty sure I'm going to make an SE245 my new E Standard guitar once I sell my SGs. I'm embracing my old man nature and going towards singlecuts, and they fit the aesthetics bill, so why not?


----------



## possumkiller

Either a Joyo Zombie II, Tech 21 PL1, or 6505MH. 

Trying to set up a nice high gain apartment bedroom rig on the cheap.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Max Grip nylon picks (0.73 and 0.88) and Gator Grips (0.71 and 0.96).


----------



## Millul

possumkiller said:


> Either a Joyo Zombie II, Tech 21 PL1, or 6505MH.
> 
> Trying to set up a nice high gain apartment bedroom rig on the cheap.



Even if we now know it has a shitty MV taper...on Thomann they have a B-stock MT15 for just over 500Eu right now...just sayin' 
I've also just checked a vid from Luis Torres, of a KSR Ceres inot a Mooer micro bomb...and well, it chugs like crazy


----------



## USMarine75

About 3 2021 Squiers and 2 EVH.


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> About 3 2021 Squiers and 2 EVH.



Yeah dude I really want one of the new Jags

and the pink sparkle RG421


----------



## BigViolin

USMarine75 said:


> About 3 2021 Squiers and 2 EVH.



Instead of the import Johnston I ordered 2 Musikraft necks. That 20% Musician's Friend coupon isn't going anywhere, you know what to do. 

Actually considering you have the US one...Squier and EVH are killing it. Those new Baretta like sticks are sweet.


----------



## BigViolin

gunch said:


> Yeah dude I really want one of the new Jags
> 
> and the pink sparkle RG421



The 6 is cool, but if they did a 7421 like that it would be peak cheap Ibanez IME.


----------



## broangiel

I pre-ordered the upcoming Squier Contemporary Telecaster and a couple Mojotone cabinets—a Grand Canyon and a Twin Canyon, both loaded with V30s and Mojotone BV30Hs. Between those and my Quad Cortex preorder, I think my gear fund is tapped out for the year.


----------



## gunch

big (for me) spending today



Hex head machine screws and pipe insulation to direct mount them 
And consumables


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

You spent 80 bucks on a GFS pickup? Why?


----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You spent 80 bucks on a GFS pickup? Why?



Neck and bridge


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Neck and bridge


Ah, okay. I was like, "Damn, have they really gone up that much in price?!"


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

William DeWolfe said:


> Seymour Duncan powerstage 200


I got the Powerstage 200, love it. A step up from the 170, the Presence knob alone made a huge difference. I run mine with pedals, what're you using with yours, pedals or modeler?

Thinking my next purchase is gonna be the Epiphone ES-335 Figured Raspberry Tea Burst....been really pleased with what's coming out from them lately and this really caught my eye.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

SubsonicDoom99 said:


> I got the Powerstage 200, love it. A step up from the 170, the Presence knob alone made a huge difference. I run mine with pedals, what're you using with yours, pedals or modeler?
> 
> Thinking my next purchase is gonna be the Epiphone ES-335 Figured Raspberry Tea Burst....been really pleased with what's coming out from them lately and this really caught my eye.



Modeler...I borrowed my friends Helix during last summers lockdown, and now I'm waiting for my Neural Quad Cortex to ship. I still love my amps, but portability is going to be a huge factor for my once society starts bouncing back from this bug. Plus, it may serve as a good excuse to check out the Origin Revivaldrive pre-pedal I've been interested in.


----------



## pearl_07

I put a preorder in for a Robot Graves Industries aluminum neck last night.

Nothing but positive feedback, and Alex’s attention to detail made me feel confident that I am going to get a superb piece of equipment.

I opted for flat finish, black ring inlays, and luminlay side dots.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So someone decided to do something with the Travis Bean / Kramer idea? Good for them.


----------



## Metropolis

This one coming in february, but usually Solar ships earlier than estimated. Also my first guitar with the Evertune.


----------



## MrWulf

Selling my Guerilla SR-M7 and my plugins for this


----------



## Seabeast2000

MrWulf said:


> Selling my Guerilla SR-M7 and my plugins for this



That's a lot of plug ins.


----------



## MrWulf

Seabeast2000 said:


> That's a lot of plug ins.



All the NeuralDSP plugins are going to go, so that's an easy 300$ or so lmao. But I'm getting it via financing with Sweetwater tho, so there's no rush. But should give me a decent head start lmao.


----------



## Bearitone

I really want my next guitar purchase to be a Shawn Lane Vigier but, I’ll probably end up going with the new Evertuned Jackson Misha sig because you know... ~$2k cheaper

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...ature-misha-mansoor-juggernaut-et6/2914016570


----------



## gunch

Saw a video where a dude hooked a dod death metal to a IR pedal and he got it to sound fairly close to the Revv Generator Red channel sim on his HX stomp so that’s an Idea?? Gross right?


----------



## DeathByButterslax

My inner teenager came out when I saw this and I had to grab it. Gibson Gothic Explorer II. Appearance wise - slight differences from the original - no crescent moon inlay or Orville picture on the back of the headstock. This one also has a Mohogany neck versus the original which had a maple. I really like this one, EMGs came stock. They sound great with my Hermansson Marshall. I needed something for thrash and this one definitely fits the bill. It’a in players condition, which I don’t really care about anyways. View media item 3645


----------



## Spicypickles

The original gothic were maple necked? I don’t remember that at all.


----------



## Matt08642

I'm _extremely _tempted by the RG565 in Emerald Green/but actually blueish + some kind of purple pickup (Evolution + whatever blade single spaced humbucker might match it?)


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Spicypickles said:


> The original gothic were maple necked? I don’t remember that at all.


Probably just a misread, I haven't played an original since the 00s. Either way this one is great


----------



## Themistocles

Im looking into an affordable fly rig recording box for travel. Ampero 2 has been announced and has my attention... I hate that Ampero one doesnt have an effects loop as I like to stack some odd grit boxes into modelers but also love the idea of having a clean, completely unaffected signal tracked too (ideally via usb and very low latency).


----------



## Shask

Spicypickles said:


> The original gothic were maple necked? I don’t remember that at all.


No, they were all Mahogany. I had 2 of the V's for many years.


----------



## Steinmetzify

This thing is fuckin beast mode. Sounds/feels like a way tighter Recto/5150. Dig it.


----------



## narad

steinmetzify said:


> This thing is fuckin beast mode. Sounds/feels like a way tighter Recto/5150. Dig it.
> 
> View attachment 89106



Sometimes I wonder if Egnater amps wouldn't have been bigger if Bruce's last name wasn't Egnater.


----------



## BigViolin

Bruce EgNATAS.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BigViolin said:


> Bruce EgNATAS.


Here we go.....


----------



## MrWulf

steinmetzify said:


> This thing is fuckin beast mode. Sounds/feels like a way tighter Recto/5150. Dig it.
> 
> View attachment 89106



Tell me how you feel about it. There are some used at 1k and it seems like a bargain but im not quite sure how it handle low tunings and such


----------



## jaxadam

Absolutely torn between the new orange Ibanez 565 and the Jackson MJ Dinky


----------



## USMarine75

MrWulf said:


> Tell me how you feel about it. There are some used at 1k and it seems like a bargain but im not quite sure how it handle low tunings and such



Wasn't that amp the next big thing but there was some issue with it being MIC and having QC issues? I forget...


----------



## Steinmetzify

MrWulf said:


> Tell me how you feel about it. There are some used at 1k and it seems like a bargain but im not quite sure how it handle low tunings and such



Need a few days with it but initial impressions are great. I’m not honeymooning; this was the least of 3 amps I bought in the last month or so. Was the cheapest, too. 

Others are an Orange Dual Dark and a Diezel Herbert, Orange was a bucket list amp and the Herb fell in my lap for a sick deal. 

Highest tuned guitar I have is in drop C, I tested it out last night to make sure it worked, and used two different guitars in drop B. Held together fine. I didn’t feel like doing anything with my pedalboard, so I didn’t even boost it. It’s tight as hell for what I do, boosted I think it’d hang with anything out there. 

Switchable from 60/120w, per channel reverb, MIDI, XLR recording out, external bias points. Lot of features on this thing. I got it for a crazy deal and I’m glad I jumped on it.


----------



## MrWulf

Nice. Let me know how it sound to you boosted. I'd love to pair this with something like the Highwind Direwolf.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MrWulf said:


> All the NeuralDSP plugins are going to go, so that's an easy 300$ or so lmao. But I'm getting it via financing with Sweetwater tho, so there's no rush. But should give me a decent head start lmao.


I have one coming. FYI sweetwater will oblige any of the revv tolex options just ask your rep.


----------



## USMarine75

Have a $600 used amp in my cart but having trouble pulling the trigger knowing i have a bunch of preorders coming due soon.


----------



## budda

Found a ray4 for 20% off as a store demo, i might.


----------



## MrWulf

Seabeast2000 said:


> I have one coming. FYI sweetwater will oblige any of the revv tolex options just ask your rep.



Ah cool i didnt know that. I probably just go all black tbh haha. Unless they have cooler tolex


----------



## Steinmetzify

MrWulf said:


> Nice. Let me know how it sound to you boosted. I'd love to pair this with something like the Highwind Direwolf.



So I’ve got 3 boosts here and it doesn’t like any of them. Gets noisy, and then you have to engage the Decimator and it’s pretty choppy. Don’t dig.


----------



## oniduder

Bought a couple of new KHE audio switchers they’re on the way

And I bought some amp recently I am having trouble remembering what it was 

the badlander that’s right already did a NAD

next I’m tempted by the xxx in the classified section or try the d-fifty or the new deliverance probably get the deliverance 1st and I have wanted a liverpull by ceriatone for more than a minute 

but I am also eyeing a redstuff amp

shit


----------



## BigViolin

First I've heard about Redstuff....interesting, oddball tubes and unique enclosures. Cool.


----------



## StevenC

BigViolin said:


> First I've heard about Redstuff....interesting, oddball tubes and unique enclosures. Cool.


Redstuff are great, I've got their 1987 pedal and I love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Redstuff are great, I've got their 1987 pedal and I love it.



Ever compared it to a Mark series? Does it really get that sound?


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ever compared it to a Mark series? Does it really get that sound?


Only my JP-2C. It's very close tonally, but there's a bit less gain and saturation in my opinion. But that's aiming for higher gain than the 1987 is intended for. Sounds dead on for the more Whitesnake thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Only my JP-2C. It's very close tonally, but there's a bit less gain and saturation in my opinion. But that's aiming for higher gain than the 1987 is intended for. Sounds dead on for the more Whitesnake thing.



I mean as long as it sounds like a tight-as-fuck Mark III or IIC+, that's all I'd care about.  Kinda wish he went all-out and cloned a Mark III, since it has a shiiit ton of gain on tap.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean as long as it sounds like a tight-as-fuck Mark III or IIC+, that's all I'd care about.  Kinda wish he went all-out and cloned a Mark III, since it has a shiiit ton of gain on tap.


I'd say it's pretty tight. Also cops that Mark lead tone pretty well.


----------



## MFB

Got hit my a random ping of Explorer GAS, haven't had one in roughly 12 years, might try a Lizzy Hale sig that's up locally to see if they're like I remember; unfortunately Explorer's aren't one I'm willing gamble on without playing one after this long, not as easy as an LP or anything.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soo trying another Fokin pickup. Liked the last one, and I'm not liking the JB I just got in this Strat project, so I decided to give another one of their pickups a try.


----------



## broangiel

broangiel said:


> I pre-ordered the upcoming Squier Contemporary Telecaster and a couple Mojotone cabinets—a Grand Canyon and a Twin Canyon, both loaded with V30s and Mojotone BV30Hs. Between those and my Quad Cortex preorder, I think my gear fund is tapped out for the year.


The Twin Canyon arrived yesterday and first impressions have been very, very strong. I’ll do NCD when the Grand Canyon arrives in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## narad

Just bought this slightly beat up Bogner cab for probably more than it's worth:







Hopefully the slant works better for me in small spaces and I can ditch 2 other cabs and maybe break even.


----------



## gunch

Don’t you have like upper tier 4x12s already


----------



## gunch

I feel like, by the time I get my 2k stimulus to finally get a nice guitar everyone is just going to jack the price up on everything. You used to be able to get a Mayones Setius for 1200 now, they are 1800-2000


----------



## technomancer

gunch said:


> I feel like, by the time I get my 2k stimulus to finally get a nice guitar everyone is just going to jack the price up on everything. You used to be able to get a Mayones Setius for 1200 now, they are 1800-2000



It's almost as if printing billions of dollars to cover debt causes prices of things to increase.... and that's not taking into account transportation costs and supply chain shortages


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> It's almost as if printing billions of dollars to cover debt causes prices of things to increase.... and that's not taking into account transportation costs and supply chain shortages


That is kind of the problem with our dollar basically being based on investing (ie, similar to the stock market) vs backed up by something like gold. The more their less, the less scarce it is, and the less it is worth. Eventually, they'll just shit can it, a problem they created, and provide the solution, which will likely be a digital currency.


----------



## gunch

technomancer said:


> It's almost as if printing billions of dollars to cover debt causes prices of things to increase.... and that's not taking into account transportation costs and supply chain shortages


I know why I’m just saying I’m not happy about it


----------



## technomancer

gunch said:


> I know why I’m just saying I’m not happy about it



Trust me, neither am I


----------



## Steinmetzify

Neck for Telemaster shows out today; I’ll run it down to my guy along with body/BKPs and see what comes of it. Man I love Telemasters.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

I think I'm mostly into saving for a Mayones Duvell 7 atm...still waiting for my Neural QC preorder.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Got one of these on the way. Had to try it for $68 USD!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So a handful of Mooer mini preamps in a standard sized pedal? Interesting.


----------



## narad

gunch said:


> Don’t you have like upper tier 4x12s already



Yea, but really trying to consolidate for space issues. This is a risky move... it guarantees for at least some period of time I'm gonna have 3 4x12s and 2 2x12s in my living room, but maybe win 1-2 months from now. And actually I don't think I've ever owned a slant cab.


----------



## gunch

narad said:


> Yea, but really trying to consolidate for space issues. This is a risky move... it guarantees for at least some period of time I'm gonna have 3 4x12s and 2 2x12s in my living room, but maybe win 1-2 months from now. And actually I don't think I've ever owned a slant cab.



get a 2X12 and an angled stand and anger budda


----------



## Steinmetzify

Getting close.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Yea, but really trying to consolidate for space issues. This is a risky move... it guarantees for at least some period of time I'm gonna have 3 4x12s and 2 2x12s in my living room, but maybe win 1-2 months from now. And actually I don't think I've ever owned a slant cab.


- A slant cab will totally help in a smaller space. Put it on the bottom of the stack and the top speakers aim at you instead of the ceiling. 
- No that it applies in this case but with the Mesa 4x12 slant it still has straight sides and top so it actually does block a little of the upward beaming but it's still effective. 
- Slanted stereo cab's are cool too because you can lay them sideways on top the bottom cab and have a left and right beam if you wire the speaker pairs as horizontal instead of vertical, but then there's a hole in the middle, kinda like on the G-Flex Benz cabs, but if you get two slnted cabs and do it then you can have the middle hole covered too. The sounds sprays left, right, straight and up. Pretty effective for coverage in every situation except maybe a stage setup.


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> - A slant cab will totally help in a smaller space. Put it on the bottom of the stack and the top speakers aim at you instead of the ceiling.
> - No that it applies in this case but with the Mesa 4x12 slant it still has straight sides and top so it actually does block a little of the upward beaming but it's still effective.
> - Slanted stereo cab's are cool too because you can lay them sideways on top the bottom cab and have a left and right beam if you wire the speaker pairs as horizontal instead of vertical, but then there's a hole in the middle, kinda like on the G-Flex Benz cabs, but if you get two slnted cabs and do it then you can have the middle hole covered too. The sounds sprays left, right, straight and up. Pretty effective for coverage in every situation except maybe a stage setup.



Ha, sideways 4x12s is way too baller for me. But I do hope that it fills the space better, and if I wire it up with a different jack, maybe I can basically treat it as 2 vertical 2x12s, and get a lot of versatility by putting different speakers in each half (or each diagonal perhaps).


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Ha, sideways 4x12s is way too baller for me. But I do hope that it fills the space better, and if I wire it up with a different jack, maybe I can basically treat it as 2 vertical 2x12s, and get a lot of versatility by putting different speakers in each half (or each diagonal perhaps).


-That'd probably work well too. It's aiming up at you rather than at your legs basically. I think it will translate as filling the space better because of less standing waves and wider dispersion. It's better for monitoring/hearing yourself too. - I find slant cabs to be a bit less tight and less focused because of the same reason, but in practice it doesn't matter at jam level to much other than easier to hear yourself. 
- The only slants I've owned before are the oversized Recto straight cab (which is actually a slant), the Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12, a couple Peavey's with Sheffield speakers, a cheap Marshall for minute, and an old 2x12 oversized Boogie vertical with the open/closed back option. That old Boogie 2x12 was my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> -That'd probably work well too. It's aiming up at you rather than at your legs basically. I think it will translate as filling the space better because of less standing waves and wider dispersion. It's better for monitoring/hearing yourself too. - I find slant cabs to be a bit less tight and less focused because of the same reason, but in practice it doesn't matter at jam level to much other than easier to hear yourself.
> - The only slants I've owned before are the oversized Recto straight cab (which is actually a slant), the Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12, a couple Peavey's with Sheffield speakers, a cheap Marshall for minute, and an old 2x12 oversized Boogie vertical with the open/closed back option. That old Boogie 2x12 was my favorite of the bunch.



The metal grill 2x12 vertical slant boogie is about the only other cab I plan to get (to sit under the mark III). That's a sick cab. Well, and maybe one of the hardwood 1x12 thieles...


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> The metal grill 2x12 vertical slant boogie is about the only other cab I plan to get (to sit under the mark III). That's a sick cab. Well, and maybe one of the hardwood 1x12 thieles...


 I've had a thiele 1x12 loaded with an EVM12L. Favorite cab I ever had stricly tone wise. Kinda want one again now that I don't need a giant cab/jam setup any more. Between that and the 2x12 metal grill vertical slant Boogie. I'd have to say those are my favorite sounding cab's I ever played. They both had the EVM12L's inside them, fwiw. Both have a little trouble doing overly loud metal though on thier own. They're fine but you just need more of them to keep up with the loud as f drummer : ) For any other style's they keep up no problem. With a PA they're all you need.


----------



## MFB

Explorer GAS is gone slightly, but now I'm getting back to my Tele GAS that I was having previously. Anyone played the Jim Root Squiers? I'm looking for just a no frills, basic rock machine and those seem like one of the most utilitarian designs you could ask for.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MFB said:


> Explorer GAS is gone slightly, but now I'm getting back to my Tele GAS that I was having previously. Anyone played the Jim Root Squiers? I'm looking for just a no frills, basic rock machine and those seem like one of the most utilitarian designs you could ask for.



Yeah they’re pretty simple. Irks me to pay that for something that isn’t MIA tho, buy used and save some bucks.


----------



## MFB

The Squiers go for the same price as the PRS SEs I'm eyeing (an SE One), so it's really opposite ends of the spectrum for me right now  I do find them quite expensive for what they are, but there's a name attached to it, so I'm not entirely surprised.


----------



## gunch

Are John 5 teles any cheaper?


----------



## Themistocles

After researching fly rig options I think the Bias Amp Mini checks all the boxers. I havent tried Bias Amp yet but Im a fiddler of details so it looks good.


----------



## MrWulf

Stay away from anything that is from Bias tbh


----------



## Bentaycanada

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So a handful of Mooer mini preamps in a standard sized pedal? Interesting.



Yeah, for the price of one!


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> The metal grill 2x12 vertical slant boogie is about the only other cab I plan to get (to sit under the mark III). That's a sick cab. Well, and maybe one of the hardwood 1x12 thieles...



Big fan of ported cabs. I have a Randall R212 v30 and a Genz Benz GFlex2 both ported and they're killer. At low to medium volumes they remain tight with good midrange (the Randall more so for upper midrange). Havent tried them dimed so can't speak to that. 

I mix the ported 212 with a closed 212 like my Budda Phatcab. So differently tonally but blend great.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Oh no....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bentaycanada said:


> Oh no....
> 
> View attachment 89310
> View attachment 89311
> View attachment 89312



Oh yes. :eyes_emoji:

I've always been curious about the 1086 module. From what I heard it seems like a metalized Bogner XTC.


----------



## Bentaycanada

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh yes. :eyes:
> 
> I've always been curious about the 1086 module. From what I heard it seems like a metalized Bogner XTC.



I had it a few times in the late 2000's. It's VERY versatile, which is great. It's like a modded Plexi of sorts, kind of like a harsher XTC, so you're right!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bentaycanada said:


> I had it a few times in the late 2000's. It's VERY versatile, which is great. It's like a modded Plexi of sorts, kind of like a harsher XTC, so you're right!



At the time (2005 - 2011), I think Dan's sound was blending a Bogner XTC with a Mesa Triple Recto. So I'm guessing he tried to blend that sound together into one module. He still seems to do that, but blends the Bogner with a Egnater Armageddon now.


----------



## Bentaycanada

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At the time (2005 - 2011), I think Dan's sound was blending a Bogner XTC with a Mesa Triple Recto. So I'm guessing he tried to blend that sound together into one module. He still seems to do that, but blends the Bogner with a Egnater Armageddon now.



Not all that different to Tremonti then. The Bogner / Mesa blend I mean. I'll play through it tonight and post back.


----------



## Themistocles

MrWulf said:


> Stay away from anything that is from Bias tbh


good to know Ill start schooling up on why? I was wondering why I hadnt heard much about their amp products. I do like the idea of this new Ampero 2 that's coming out. That said I liked the tweakability of the Bias (I have some of their software I havent installed but it seemed intriguing)... I like to dig deep into effects... which means I should probbaly just go Fractal but... thats not exactly an inexpensive option and are they really all that small?

Basically looking for a fly rig modeling options from when I dont want to drag a big amp head around.


----------



## MrWulf

Get Line 6 HX Stomp. It is going to have enough modelling juice for your need without the cost or the size of Fractal or Kemper


----------



## Bentaycanada




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been needing a mic again. So got an Audix I5 for super cheap.

And since I've been doing stereo stuff, probably gonna nab either another I5, an SM57, or even try something else if at all possible... Since Behringer isn't shipping me that goddamn SL57C.


----------



## Themistocles

MrWulf said:


> Get Line 6 HX Stomp. It is going to have enough modelling juice for your need without the cost or the size of Fractal or Kemper


Might just have to go with the fractal FM3 but that means id probaly have to sell something. Great price direct right now... sometimes its best to just get what you really want. That said has anyone heard the target price on the Ampero 2? There is something nice about a cheaper unit you can just grab and not be too precious about.


----------



## tender_insanity

Bought Yamaha HS7's. So here's my compact work space.


----------



## rexbinary

Picked up a couple of pedals. No, actually its a buzzsaw and a synth. I'll be trying them out this weekend.


----------



## gunch

Sick


----------



## bigswifty

I have an Aristides H/08 nearly complete and on its way.. but technically that is already purchased haha.

So to answer the real question.. the Joe Duplantier Mahogany Charvel sig and a 5153 Stealth keep slipping into my mind


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now i'm looking at new pickups for the black/chrome Strat. Thinking about getting a pair of 10k Lil Killers from GFS in the neck and middle position. I want single coil-sized humbuckers I can tap.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Forgot about this thing, but it’s gonna be next. That way I can run the Orange into the Suhr RLIR and the Herbert into this at the same time reeeeeee


----------



## budda

Found out Nash wont put headstock truss adjust on a JM-63.

Debating an MC-8 and Poly Digit/Beebo and figuring out how to shelf said poly into the rack to go in an axe fx loop.

The pedals will be cheaper than anything else Im looking at


----------



## StevenC

steinmetzify said:


> Forgot about this thing, but it’s gonna be next. That way I can run the Orange into the Suhr RLIR and the Herbert into this at the same time reeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 89502


I was just thinking today about getting a reactive load for my Herbert and totally forgot about this one!


budda said:


> Found out Nash wont put headstock truss adjust on a JM-63.
> 
> Debating an MC-8 and Poly Digit/Beebo and figuring out how to shelf said poly into the rack to go in an axe fx loop.
> 
> The pedals will be cheaper than anything else Im looking at


I got my MC8 and it kicks ass. Pro tip, you can change the button press sensitivity in the menu if you're having trouble with getting the two-switch presses to work for toggling banks etc.

And Mr Thorpy has the best customer service in the business because he phoned me minutes after I sent an email to explain kindly how I was being a dumbass. 10/10 would recommend anyone but stuff from him.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Now i'm looking at new pickups for the black/chrome Strat. Thinking about getting a pair of 10k Lil Killers from GFS in the neck and middle position. I want single coil-sized humbuckers I can tap.



Just saying it took a whole 2 weeks for them to pack and ship my order so take that into account. Not pissing mad about it but am slightly annoyed


----------



## broangiel

I have an HSS Cutlass on the way. I threw out an offer on Reverb that I didn’t think would stick, but apparently I’ve (accidentally?) landed a new guitar.


----------



## USMarine75

broangiel said:


> I have an HSS Cutlass on the way. I threw out an offer on Reverb that I didn’t think would stick, but apparently I’ve (accidentally?) landed a new guitar.



Just took mine out of storage. Love the feel and the QC is perfect. The fretwork especially is perfect and it's a joy to play.

I'm curious what you think of the stock pickups. I have the noiseless SSS and so far I'm underwhelmed. Also I like my strat with a floating trem and this one is set flat and IIRC you can't set for floating?


----------



## broangiel

USMarine75 said:


> Just took mine out of storage. Love the feel and the QC is perfect. The fretwork especially is perfect and it's a joy to play.
> 
> I'm curious what you think of the stock pickups. I have the noiseless SSS and so far I'm underwhelmed. Also I like my strat with a floating trem and this one is set flat and IIRC you can't set for floating?


I don’t love the bridge pickup on my SSS Cutlass. Maybe I’m just not built for the vintage strat tones. I’m definitely considering replacing it with something like a Suhr ML or Mojotone Two Face. I do like the neck and middle though. The neck pickup into Dweezil’s Bassguy on my Axe into my Mojotone Twin Canyon is *chef’s kiss*. I’ll let you know about the HSS. 

The trem doesn’t bother me because I never really use it, and I have a JP6 and Majesty if I want something that can swing both ways.


----------



## Matt08642

jaxadam said:


> Absolutely torn between the new orange Ibanez 565 and the Jackson MJ Dinky



Snow White MJ series Dinky is calling to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jaxadam said:


> Absolutely torn between the new orange Ibanez 565 and the Jackson MJ Dinky



$999 vs $1999
Easy decision.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $999 vs $1999
> Easy decision.



Obviously the most expensive is the correct answer for the SSO forum...


----------



## USMarine75

jaxadam said:


> Absolutely torn between the new orange Ibanez 565 and the Jackson MJ Dinky



Better hurry if you want an RG565, they're selling out the preorders. Sweetwater had 3 orange and zero green remaining when I ordered. And the estimated fulfillment date is October.


----------



## Werecow

My Peper's Pedals Dirty Tree is on the way.
I've been using a 33 a bit recently, and really looking forward to being able to dial slightly more bass in so i can use it with more amps.


----------



## LCW

Don’t know what’s next but this just showed up... and yes it CRUSHES!!!!


----------



## rokket2005

I finally sat down and did a setup on my R7 and have been liking it a lot more. The guy I got it from replaced the nut and it was cut terribly, so I recut it and lowered the bridge/raised the stoptail and it actually plays in tune under the fifth fret now. Almost like a new guitar since I probably have only played it 3-4 hours in the year I've had it.


----------



## Bearitone

Low key want a Jackson Mick Thomson sig


----------



## NickS

Just got a good deal on a Marshall DSL20 head. Comes with EL34's in the power section but I wanna roll through some different tubes, you know, for science......


----------



## metaljohn

Trying to decide whether to preorder a Mesa Badlander 100, or pick up a Splawn Quick Rod with the matching 2x12 locally. I've played a Quick Rod briefly a little over a year ago and I liked it a lot, and the local one is a good price(and I could probably talk the guy down a little more). I really want a Badlander, but I'd be waiting to get one either way, and I probably would be better off waiting until later in the year for a used one to pop up at a decent price.

Unfortunately, I'm incredibly indecisive about literally EVERYTHING. I'm just wondering if the Splawn would match up well with my Mark IV if I were to run them in stereo.


----------



## Millul

Bearitone said:


> Low key want a Jackson Mick Thomson sig



Same, after watching the interview Mick did with Lee Anderton a while back


----------



## Wc707

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg5120m_00_01.html

This bad boy.
The fishmans [cause all my other guitars are passive and i need a change up] and that finish...oooooh.
Except we're looking at getting a house later this year, and i should probably just pay my car off as well since i can now.

Goodbye savings account.

GAS is real brah


----------



## protest

Bearitone said:


> Low key want a Jackson Mick Thomson sig



I'm assuming they're hit or miss, but I picked up a used one at the local GC because it was killer and $600.

Also assuming you mean the import...I honestly want the super expensive red one, but not for what it costs.


----------



## Shask

protest said:


> I'm assuming they're hit or miss, but I picked up a used one at the local GC because it was killer and $600.
> 
> Also assuming you mean the import...I honestly want the super expensive red one, but not for what it costs.


I have picked up a few of the imports, and they felt killer in terms of quality. I just cant play Jackson necks at all, so they went back to the rack, lol.


----------



## Bearitone

Shask said:


> I have picked up a few of the imports, and they felt killer in terms of quality. I just cant play Jackson necks at all, so they went back to the rack, lol.



Too thin and flat?
Because that’s what I’m hoping for


----------



## gunch

Bearitone said:


> Too thin and flat?
> Because that’s what I’m hoping for



I would assume so seeing as he’s been playing Ibanez necks before recently


----------



## Shask

Bearitone said:


> Too thin and flat?
> Because that’s what I’m hoping for


Yeah Jackson necks feel like 2x4s to me. I can't reach the top string on them, lol.

Yeah, fairly thin, but not as thin as Ibanez. Very D shaped. Almost completely flat on the back of the neck with massive shoulders. Very wide feeling.


----------



## protest

Bearitone said:


> Too thin and flat?
> Because that’s what I’m hoping for



Yea it's much thinner than the other Soloist I owned. It's based on a neck from the 80's that was on a certain RR. Jackson necks also feel a lot wider to me than other brands.


----------



## Reinholderx

I'm looking at my first 8 string but really haven't had much luck narrowing down the field.


----------



## Bearitone

Shask said:


> Yeah Jackson necks feel like 2x4s to me. I can't reach the top string on them, lol.
> 
> Yeah, fairly thin, but not as thin as Ibanez. Very D shaped. Almost completely flat on the back of the neck with massive shoulders. Very wide feeling.


Yyyeeessssss. Speaking my language here!


----------



## USMarine75

metaljohn said:


> Trying to decide whether to preorder a Mesa Badlander 100, or pick up a Splawn Quick Rod with the matching 2x12 locally. I've played a Quick Rod briefly a little over a year ago and I liked it a lot, and the local one is a good price(and I could probably talk the guy down a little more). I really want a Badlander, but I'd be waiting to get one either way, and I probably would be better off waiting until later in the year for a used one to pop up at a decent price.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm incredibly indecisive about literally EVERYTHING. I'm just wondering if the Splawn would match up well with my Mark IV if I were to run them in stereo.



I think you know my answer...




The latest model QR100 EL34 is amazing. I'd be interested in A/B'ing against a Friedman or Metropoulis.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone own or extensively play one of the 2020 MIC Epiphones? I'm torn between the Korina '58 V and the Prophecy V. 

Also torn between the Prophecy and Modern SG. 

Fluences, ebony fretboard, 24 frets, etc on the Prophecy models. But concerned if the tops look like fotoflame in person? Whereas the korina V is... korina... so that's a win.


----------



## metaljohn

USMarine75 said:


> I think you know my answer...
> 
> View attachment 89561
> 
> 
> The latest model QR100 EL34 is amazing. I'd be interested in A/B'ing against a Friedman or Metropoulis.



I decided to go with the Splawn. Now I just have to wait a few days because the guy is working through the weekend. I'll likely get a Badlander later in the year though. Next thing is to look for an Ltd Snakebyte!


----------



## possumkiller

Finally going to dip my toes into synthesizers. Trying to decide between the Behringer Crave and the IK Uno.


----------



## narad

Got the cab. Love this thing. The slant is definitely the cure to hearing yourself while living in a confined space where you're like never more than a meter away from the amp. And the cream and light grill also makes it less of an eyesore...






now to get some new speakers and get rid of 1-2 other cabs...


----------



## Bearitone

Who offers the biggest, deepest, most oversized 412 cab in the market right now? 

Is the Mesa OS really the biggest out there?


----------



## narad

Bearitone said:


> Who offers the biggest, deepest, most oversized 412 cab in the market right now?
> 
> Is the Mesa OS really the biggest out there?



Those engl pro xl cabs look much bigger if I'm just eye balling it


----------



## DeathByButterslax

narad said:


> Got the cab. Love this thing. The slant is definitely the cure to hearing yourself while living in a confined space where you're like never more than a meter away from the amp. And the cream and light grill also makes it less of an eyesore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to get some new speakers and get rid of 1-2 other cabs...


Did this fix the problem you were having with the Wiz?


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Those engl pro xl cabs look much bigger if I'm just eye balling it


Just did the math and it is a bigger volume. Good eye!


----------



## narad

DeathByButterslax said:


> Did this fix the problem you were having with the Wiz?



Mmm, yes and no. I hadn't hooked it up to the TAE in a while, and it does make a big difference. Usually when the master is on maybe 5%+, it gets too loud for apartments -- one of the worst master volumes in that regard. so I have that knob up between 5-10x higher than normal. The photo is actually clear enough to see the settings I had it on. And I do feel like the fizziness is gone and it sounds a bit fuller. But I'm still a little underwhelmed? I'd never been so excited to get an amp in recent years, and it was like $3500 to get it over here all said and done.

It's a good amp, but I constantly feel like, I'm going to look over and the gain is going to be on like 5, before you really get into a full and saturated sound. Then I look over and it's on 10 and my tubescreamer is on. I think my playing style doesn't help -- I don't hit the strings very hard. A friend was over playing it and he plays a very heavy percussive style, and from upstairs thought...man, sounds good. Just not quite there when I'm playing it though!

Maybe I'll try taking it up a bit louder next time. The thing about the TAE is that the reactive load settings make a huge difference. It's basically impossible to know what effect comes from turning the volume up, and what comes from just being plugged into the TAE. Just the load settings can remove a lot of fizz, and you never know which setting is actually closest to your cab, and which you're just tuning in to because it sounds good.


----------



## gunch

You need some riffhard narad

or Narad becomes a tokusatsu villain when he turns up his wizard and kamen rider has to fight him


----------



## BigViolin

Jesus that cab is gorgeous.


----------



## narad

gunch said:


> You need some riffhard narad
> 
> or Narad becomes a tokusatsu villain when he turns up his wizard and kamen rider has to fight him



Tonkatsu villain? Ramen rider? Ugh, it's 3am and I'm hungry.

I think when I was a teenager I would often continue practicing when my parents went to bed, and so I'd kind of keep it down, not thinking it was affecting my technique in a bad way. Many years later, there's still that air of "shhh, got a keep it down". You guys that can go blast a half stack out in the country somewhere, with no nagging anxiety about being evicted -- you've got it made!


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> ......The thing about the TAE is that the reactive load settings make a huge difference. It's basically impossible to know what effect comes from turning the volume up, and what comes from just being plugged into the TAE. Just the load settings can remove a lot of fizz, and you never know which setting is actually closest to your cab, and which you're just tuning in to because it sounds good.




I'm surprised to see the TAE doesn't have a unity/neutral line out.

- One thing you can do to differentiate which is the Wiz/Amp and which is the TAE making the changes is by inplementing a flat response type direct box, such as a Radial JDI.
- For example, with a JDI between the speaker output of the head and the input of the TAE, you can still load down the head as normal using the TAE while getting a flat balanced output to an interface and pump it into a daw.
- Once inside the daw you can use a realtime analyzer on the line signal tapped from the JDI. - Also plug the line out of the TAE to the daw as well and do the same thing with it.
- By doing this you can see the differences between the signals and figure out which device is doing what to the amps speaker signal.
- Other tools like using mid-side (sum/difference) matrix's will allow you to isolate only the differentiated signals to the sides. - If you run the sides independently back through another analyzer you'll see specifically and only the differences between the two while being able to eliminate all the simlarities (by muting the middle) too.
- Just a thought on how to do this when full volume is not an option. Normally if possible with load boxes I'd always say adjust them after the amp is set to taste at full/desired levels then try to match the real tone, but this method will keep you from adjusting things to much after the amp is loaded and then it sounding like garbage once you go to loud levels. This will keep you more calibrated to predicatability between loaded/recorded tones and real cab tones.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Werecow

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 89594
> View attachment 89595
> View attachment 89596



The guitar isn't my style, but the pattern in the wood with that colour is just gorgeous.


----------



## LCW

Hoping we find out more about this one soon...


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> I'm surprised to see the TAE doesn't have a unity/neutral line out.
> 
> - One thing you can do to differentiate which is the Wiz/Amp and which is the TAE making the changes is by inplementing a flat response type direct box, such as a Radial JDI.
> - For example, with a JDI between the speaker output of the head and the input of the TAE, you can still load down the head as normal using the TAE while getting a flat balanced output to an interface and pump it into a daw.
> - Once inside the daw you can use a realtime analyzer on the line signal tapped from the JDI. - Also plug the line out of the TAE to the daw as well and do the same thing with it.
> - By doing this you can see the differences between the signals and figure out which device is doing what to the amps speaker signal.
> - Other tools like using mid-side (sum/difference) matrix's will allow you to isolate only the differentiated signals to the sides. - If you run the sides independently back through another analyzer you'll see specifically and only the differences between the two while being able to eliminate all the simlarities (by muting the middle) too.
> - Just a thought on how to do this when full volume is not an option. Normally if possible with load boxes I'd always say adjust them after the amp is set to taste at full/desired levels then try to match the real tone, but this method will keep you from adjusting things to much after the amp is loaded and then it sounding like garbage once you go to loud levels. This will keep you more calibrated to predicatability between loaded/recorded tones and real cab tones.



Yea, that makes sense. When I'm actually doing reamping recording I use the two-notes as that's a little more in that direction. You have one sort of resonance type control and unity is marked. What you're suggesting is I think the right way to go about answering the question, but... so much work! lol

I'm just surprised -- I didn't think the TAE was a huge flop. Yet there's basically no info out there at all about these controls, what they're actually doing, outside of the manual.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Yea, that makes sense. When I'm actually doing reamping recording I use the two-notes as that's a little more in that direction. You have one sort of resonance type control and unity is marked. What you're suggesting is I think the right way to go about answering the question, but... so much work! lol
> 
> I'm just surprised -- I didn't think the TAE was a huge flop. Yet there's basically no info out there at all about these controls, what they're actually doing, outside of the manual.



Probably because most people don't care what it's actually doing as long as you can dial it so it sounds good?


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Probably because most people don't care what it's actually doing as long as you can dial it so it sounds good?



Yea, for me it's potentially game-changing information as to how I view that part of the gear pipeline. Like we always talk about how speakers sound -- V30s have that mid spike, 12Ls are flatter, etc. In my mind, that's a property of the speaker, that I think about being there whether it's on an amp or not. Like if I had a non-guitar signal amped up through some hi-fi system and run through there, I expect those qualities to be there and very evident in listening tests. What the TAE is kind of blew my mind with is the understanding that the biggest aspect of those changes aren't in the speaker at all, but in the power amp itself. Of course I'd also read about the bi-directional relationship between amp and cab, but I did not think this would be the dominant factor in that part of the sound.

It's so counter-intuitive to how we talk about speakers and cabs that I'm kind of filing it under "I don't want to fully commit this to the 'fact' part of the brain" yet. In my setup the load settings on the TAE are far more important than which cab, speakers, or presumably the cone / non-load aspects of the sound generation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I have HEARD -- and I am keeping the source hush hush -- that they are calling it the "EVH Icon" or some shit. Not a fan of the name.


----------



## LCW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I have HEARD -- and I am keeping the source hush hush -- that they are calling it the "EVH Icon" or some shit. Not a fan of the name.



Someone posted this link to a trademark filing for the 5150 “Iconic” over on Rig-Talk...

https://www.bizapedia.com/trademarks/5150-iconic-90029342.html


----------



## technomancer

Looking forward to all the raging when it comes out and is the same price as the 100S EL34...


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Yea, for me it's potentially game-changing information as to how I view that part of the gear pipeline. Like we always talk about how speakers sound -- V30s have that mid spike, 12Ls are flatter, etc. In my mind, that's a property of the speaker, that I think about being there whether it's on an amp or not. Like if I had a non-guitar signal amped up through some hi-fi system and run through there, I expect those qualities to be there and very evident in listening tests. What the TAE is kind of blew my mind with is the understanding that the biggest aspect of those changes aren't in the speaker at all, but in the power amp itself. Of course I'd also read about the bi-directional relationship between amp and cab, but I did not think this would be the dominant factor in that part of the sound.
> 
> It's so counter-intuitive to how we talk about speakers and cabs that I'm kind of filing it under "I don't want to fully commit this to the 'fact' part of the brain" yet. In my setup the load settings on the TAE are far more important than which cab, speakers, or presumably the cone / non-load aspects of the sound generation.



There is interaction with the output transformer / NFB loop but the speaker's response plays a huge role in that. A V30 and an EVM12L aren't going to sound the same regardless of which amp you plug into them. In the simple case the load just replaces the speaker so the load's curve matters. It's one of the reasons reactive loads sound better as they are closer to doing what a cab does. 

TLDR version, you are going way deeper down the rabbit hole than you need to unless you want to get into the engineering side of amp design or are trying to model the relationship


----------



## Werecow

technomancer said:


> Looking forward to all the raging when it comes out and is the same price as the 100S EL34...


If it's 100W and well featured, i can't see any way it won't be _at least_ that price. Not sure why people would expect differently.


----------



## technomancer

Werecow said:


> If it's 100W and well featured, i can't see any way it won't be _at least_ that price. Not sure why people would expect differently.



My take as well but you know the "ZOMG 5150" crowd are going to instantly go "too expensive, not buying one"


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Yea, that makes sense. When I'm actually doing reamping recording I use the two-notes as that's a little more in that direction. You have one sort of resonance type control and unity is marked. What you're suggesting is I think the right way to go about answering the question, but... so much work! lol
> 
> I'm just surprised -- I didn't think the TAE was a huge flop. Yet there's basically no info out there at all about these controls, what they're actually doing, outside of the manual.


 
- I can't find any more techincal info on it either. I'd call Boss up and see if you can get some more specific info from them directly. The manual is quite sparse. Maybe they can save you some time and hassel and just give you more info. If not and you do hook it up to a scope, just shoot some white noise through your amp for the tests and that can help make things more obvious on the scope/RTA. 
- I've heard only good stuff about the TAE. Seems like a useful device. Maybe just dial it by ear and feel for the time being.


----------



## MFB

Well well, I may have gotten myself the start of a doom tube rig with a trade for my SG. Guy offered a Fender Deville, so the cleans are guaranteed, and I'd be using it as a pedal platform throwing a simple one knob fuzz in front of it - so I guess my hunt is on for a thick fuzz pedal if I commit to that (which I probably will since it'll give me a tube and solid state rig for different purposes).


----------



## NickS

Deville's are pretty sweet, we used them in my old band! Is it the regular version, or the Hot Rod version?


----------



## MFB

NickS said:


> Deville's are pretty sweet, we used them in my old band! Is it the regular version, or the Hot Rod version?



Haven't checked with him yet, I've just been watching videos of them so far. They seem legit so it'll be rad to have a legit Fender amp.

What style were you guys using with them?


----------



## NickS

MFB said:


> Haven't checked with him yet, I've just been watching videos of them so far. They seem legit so it'll be rad to have a legit Fender amp.
> 
> What style were you guys using with them?



Like a hard rock/alternative kinda sound, with a good mix of clean/ambient and dirty parts.....


----------



## MFB

Gotcha.

I sent him a message back so hopefully we can set something up this week for the trade. I was watching some videos for the fuzz pedals I'm going to run into it; not crazy about $100+ bucks for a single knob fuzz pedal, but they're handbuilt and the people know what the market is so I can't fault them. Time to build a pedal board!

I also decided instead of buying a new E standard, I'm just gonna upgrade the hardware on my Talman with some new saddles/tuners/pickup/knobs and it'll be more than enough for what I want. 

Then I'll just have one guitar and one bass to sell of and I can be set for gear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Juggling between waiting and getting an EMG Daemonum bridge (depending on how much I like this Fokin pickup) and a Fender Bubbler Chorus. Was looking for a chorus with either an EXP out, presets, or tap tempo, but this one has two different modes and sounds pretty damn good, so it's perfect for what I want. Although I'm still juggling between it and the JHS Emperor.

EDIT: Never un-gassed so quick for a piece of gear.  Checed out more videos of the Bubbler and it definitely sounds too flat for my taste.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me still need pointy V. The crackle Vs from jackson are high on my list unless I can snag a pinstriped RR like the kevin bond for a decent price.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Juggling between waiting and getting an EMG Daemonum bridge (depending on how much I like this Fokin pickup) and a Fender Bubbler Chorus. Was looking for a chorus with either an EXP out, presets, or tap tempo, but this one has two different modes and sounds pretty damn good, so it's perfect for what I want. Although I'm still juggling between it and the JHS Emperor.
> 
> EDIT: Never un-gassed so quick for a piece of gear.  Checed out more videos of the Bubbler and it definitely sounds too flat for my taste.



I have a JHS Emperor V2 that kicks ass. I generally use it with pretty mild settings, but it still sounds good with the depth and speed pushed up. The tilt eq is helpful, and the volume control has a pretty wide range if you want it to also act as a solo boost. I don't really care for the square wave shape mode, but all the other combinations are great. Also, the output jack is TRS so you can split to stereo with an adapter cable. Overall a really killer and feature-packed analog chorus


----------



## gunch

I want a Ceres, TMpro and a Megalith Delta pedal but the question is which one I swing at first??

I’m probably going to buy Reaper too, cakewalk and traxtion(sp?) suck


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I have a JHS Emperor V2 that kicks ass. I generally use it with pretty mild settings, but it still sounds good with the depth and speed pushed up. The tilt eq is helpful, and the volume control has a pretty wide range if you want it to also act as a solo boost. I don't really care for the square wave shape mode, but all the other combinations are great. Also, the output jack is TRS so you can split to stereo with an adapter cable. Overall a really killer and feature-packed analog chorus



I've realy been thinking about jumping on the Emperor. I was also considering the Hotone Binary Mod because it has true presets, but the Emperor just sounds fucking killer. Plus as you said it sounds killer, and Josh himself said he based it on an Arion SCH-1, so it seems like it'll also do a rotary speaker-esque dealio really well as well.


----------



## ATRguitar91

gunch said:


> I want a Ceres, TMpro and a Megalith Delta pedal but the question is which one I swing at first??
> 
> I’m probably going to buy Reaper too, cakewalk and traxtion(sp?) suck


Was curious so I checked out the used TMP prices and they've really shot up. Seems like the first gen versions are almost impossible to find these days. The Megalith Delta also seems scarce.

I own the TMP and Delta, they're both killer, but I prefer the Tight Metal Pro. I'm planning on picking up a Ceres soon myself. Availability is better on them at least.


----------



## budda

Do i consolidate and buy an expensive PRS? Do i wait and save and buy an expensive PRS? Do i buy a CV jag to satiate my block inlay/normal truss GAS + have something else in the stable? Do I just pay for logic and get the ggd template and try to write? Decisions.

Also i kinda want to go eastman full hollow as I dig my T59V


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Was curious so I checked out the used TMP prices and they've really shot up. Seems like the first gen versions are almost impossible to find these days. The Megalith Delta also seems scarce.
> 
> I own the TMP and Delta, they're both killer, but I prefer the Tight Metal Pro. I'm planning on picking up a Ceres soon myself. Availability is better on them at least.



The Delta is scare period. They never seemed readily available in my experience. As for the TMP, after James jumped ship and they released the redesigned TM series, it seems like people either started to hoard their OG Tightmetals or are really bumping their prices.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Delta is scare period. They never seemed readily available in my experience. As for the TMP, after James jumped ship and they released the redesigned TM series, it seems like people either started to hoard their OG Tightmetals or are really bumping their prices.


I got my Delta for 150 from Guitar Center which was a great deal in retrospect. Unfortunately it has some issue with volume drops which is a bummer. 

My TMP was 200 from eBay which also seems like quite a bargain now.


----------



## gunch

ATRguitar91 said:


> I got my Delta for 150 from Guitar Center which was a great deal in retrospect. Unfortunately it has some issue with volume drops which is a bummer.
> 
> My TMP was 200 from eBay which also seems like quite a bargain now.


 Lucky


----------



## USMarine75

I only have the TM Big Rock Pro, Fuzz, and Tight Rock Jr, so I cant speak to the TM Pro.

But the Ceres and Megalith Delta are both 9+/10 IMO. The Ceres is more versatile. The Delta is great but has a more limited range... it doesnt do lower gain at all. It's like it only has a range of 7-10, whereas the Ceres does 3-10. But the Delta is perfect at what it does IMO. 

As to which if the 3... I'd buy whatever is available.


----------



## budda

Update: doing a trade + cash deal in a couple hours and I'm already laughing at myself


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I only have the TM Big Rock Pro, Fuzz, and Tight Rock Jr, so I cant speak to the TM Pro.
> 
> But the Ceres and Megalith Delta are both 9+/10 IMO. The Ceres is more versatile. The Delta is great but has a more limited range... it doesnt do lower gain at all. It's like it only has a range of 7-10, whereas the Ceres does 3-10. But the Delta is perfect at what it does IMO.
> 
> As to which if the 3... I'd buy whatever is available.



Also from what I can tell, the Delta is more Recto/5150 (Crushing low end and mids), while the Ceres is more Mark series/hot rodded Marshall (cutting high mids and treble, subdued and very very tight low end response)


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also from what I can tell, the Delta is more Recto/5150 (Crushing low end and mids), while the Ceres is more Mark series/hot rodded Marshall (cutting high mids and treble, subdued and very very tight low end response)



I have to take your word but that sounds right. 

I have pedestrian ears.


----------



## USMarine75

I need to get the rest of my pedals... ya'll need demos of the L' 10/10 and Custom Audio Art Fortis High Drive too. I think they're also up there... a along with old reliable - the AMT P2 Drive mini (with mid shift switch).


----------



## technomancer

Actually considering selling my black Eros because the lime color KSR introduced is too good


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> I want a Ceres, TMpro and a Megalith Delta pedal but the question is which one I swing at first??
> 
> I’m probably going to buy Reaper too, cakewalk and traxtion(sp?) suck



TMPro first


----------



## BigViolin

gunch said:


> I want a Ceres, TMpro and a Megalith Delta pedal but the question is which one I swing at first??
> 
> I’m probably going to buy Reaper too, cakewalk and traxtion(sp?) suck



I had the same issue, bought a Ceres and forgot about the TM.


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> Do i consolidate and buy an expensive PRS? Do i wait and save and buy an expensive PRS? Do i buy a CV jag to satiate my block inlay/normal truss GAS + have something else in the stable? Do I just pay for logic and get the ggd template and try to write? Decisions.
> 
> Also i kinda want to go eastman full hollow as I dig my T59V



I've been on a jaguar hunt as of late too, though my only qualifications are that it has a matching headstock and isn't red. There's a super cool one on reverb now that I think is a custom shop Johnny Marr but it's 3k and I'm not looking to throw that at one atm.

Also if you're looking Hollow/PRS you can't go wrong with a semi hollow 594. They're expensive for sure but maybe once production issues/prices on everything settles down it'd be worth for you to have both those things in one guitar. I've had mine for like a year and a half it's amazing.



But of course it's all about the music, so if logic and ggd ultimately helps you make more music that's the best option imo.


----------



## budda

I got a regular doublecut 594 10-top. Im gonna see if I can turn it into a semi-hollow 594 later . It does sound great as is!


----------



## LCW

Thinking of getting a pair of Eminence Swamp Thangs to mix with a pair of V30s in a 4x12.


----------



## broangiel

USMarine75 said:


> Just took mine out of storage. Love the feel and the QC is perfect. The fretwork especially is perfect and it's a joy to play.
> 
> I'm curious what you think of the stock pickups. I have the noiseless SSS and so far I'm underwhelmed. Also I like my strat with a floating trem and this one is set flat and IIRC you can't set for floating?


You’ve probably seen my other post about the relative disappoint I feel in this guitar, but as for the pickups, they’re kinda honky. They’ve got a cocked wah thing going on, and I will likely replace them if I keep the guitar.


----------



## USMarine75

broangiel said:


> You’ve probably seen my other post about the relative disappoint I feel in this guitar, but as for the pickups, they’re kinda honky. They’ve got a cocked wah thing going on, and I will likely replace them if I keep the guitar.



Yeah I think the Joe Bonamassa "Bonnie" pickups will go in here to see if I can salvage. It's too pretty a guitar not to try.


----------



## broangiel

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I think the Joe Bonamassa "Bonnie" pickups will go in here to see if I can salvage. It's too pretty a guitar not to try.


I bought a Suhr SSH to try in the Cutlass. Saw that one recommended a lot, so I figured why not.


----------



## BigViolin

Wish I knew what's up with the Loomis soloist. Might just try an SL7.


----------



## Steinmetzify

So that thing showed up today:




Hipshots cause I hated the Gotohs that were on it:




Pretty solid. BKP Piledrivers, they both clean up extremely well even under high gain. The neck sounds like a piano on the Herb ch 2+ boosted. Heavier than I thought it’d be, it’s around 7.5-8 lbs. 

Took a little settings maneuvering to get it to where I wanted it but boosts and fuzzes are all good now. Nice guitar, def worth what I paid, which wasn’t much.


----------



## MFB

Any of you gearwhores (calling spades a spade here) ever take a piece of gear knowing fully well it goes against your preferences but want to try it again?

I've got an offer for an X series Kelly, but I know for a fact that I'm not a tremolo fan and it will immediately be blocked; I'm just worried I'll get hung up on it more than I should and not bother with it at all and have to move it down the line. It's a slick looking guitar and part of me still wants to give it a chance because of all the other boxes, but don't want to deal with the hassle if it were to come to that. 

I'd be dropping it off to have it set up for D so the Eclipse could go into E standard. The Kelly is too wicked for standard tuning since I don't thrash.


----------



## gunch

Instead of squish that cat

block that trem


----------



## metaljohn

The gear gods have put a curse on me or something. I was supposed to buy a Splawn Quick Rod with a 2x12 locally, but the guy ended up selling it to his nephew. He has a Super Comp 100(a single channel Nitro), and after hearing some super gnarly youtube clips on the Nitro, I decided to drive down to give it a shot. He fired it up before I got there and it blew one of the power tubes, so I didn't even get to plug in. 

He did throw me $20 for gas for the inconvenience, so that was nice I guess lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

A new Focusrite Scarlett interface to upgrade from what I have now. At some point I need to buy a bass too.


----------



## Matt08642

Been listening to a lot of Mattias Eklundh so naturally I bought a volume pedal in a vain attempt to inject cool things he does in my aimless noodling. The dream.


----------



## MFB

gunch said:


> Instead of squish that cat
> 
> block that trem



Look at this thing, it feels wrong to say no to it! 

But... Tremolo?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Amp1 Iridium. Very very soon.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Can’t believe my first Synergy module will be the Fryette Pittbull, arriving next week. A real dream come true!


----------



## NickS

MFB said:


> Look at this thing, it feels wrong to say no to it!
> 
> But... Tremolo?
> View attachment 89732
> View attachment 89733



It is decided, you must trem yourself

Seriously, I love Kellys and that thing looks awesome!!


----------



## DudeManBrother

metaljohn said:


> The gear gods have put a curse on me or something. I was supposed to buy a Splawn Quick Rod with a 2x12 locally, but the guy ended up selling it to his nephew. He has a Super Comp 100(a single channel Nitro), and after hearing some super gnarly youtube clips on the Nitro, I decided to drive down to give it a shot. He fired it up before I got there and it blew one of the power tubes, so I didn't even get to plug in.
> 
> He did throw me $20 for gas for the inconvenience, so that was nice I guess lol


I have a SuperComp and it’s seriously a great amp. It can do basically any style of music with ease and sits in a mix like a dream. I couldn’t believe how much I ended up enjoying the thing when I bought it. I use it on almost every recording I do in some capacity. I especially love it for slightly distorted bass tracks. Too bad you weren’t able to give it a try.


----------



## DielonKilo

I just purchased a Peavey ultra 60 in great condition for cheap money.

I have a guy on Craigslist holding a Peavey VTM60 for me right now so that will be my next purchase.

Old Peavey tube amps absolutely rip. The ultra 60 has impressed me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DielonKilo said:


> I just purchased a Peavey ultra 60 in great condition for cheap money.
> 
> I have a guy on Craigslist holding a Peavey VTM60 for me right now so that will be my next purchase.
> 
> Old Peavey tube amps absolutely rip. The ultra 60 has impressed me.



They really are great, regardless of price. 

Man, I remember when you could grab VTMs for $150 all day. Good times.


----------



## DielonKilo

MaxOfMetal said:


> They really are great, regardless of price.
> 
> Man, I remember when you could grab VTMs for $150 all day. Good times.



I got the ultra 60 for $300 with a Peavey SX212 with original Peavey scorpions speakers.

The guy with the VTM wants 400, which is a bit much but im gonna pay it because it looks absolutely mint.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DielonKilo said:


> I got the ultra 60 for $300 with a Peavey SX212 with original Peavey scorpions speakers.
> 
> The guy with the VTM wants 400, which is a bit much but im gonna pay it because it looks absolutely mint.



Solid deals on both. Congrats! 

The secret has long been out on these, so the prices aren't crazy like 15 or so years ago. Again, still good deals you're getting for sure. They're getting harder to track down, and folks want more for trashed examples.


----------



## Ink1940

ASP880 to record drums, and a bunch of mics lol


----------



## Kyle-Vick

Just pulled the trigger on a JCM2000. I am excited to finally add a Marshall to my lineup. This amp has a lot of nostalgia for me. Should pair well with my Dual Rec or 5153 as well.


----------



## DielonKilo

Kyle-Vick said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a JCM2000. I am excited to finally add a Marshall to my lineup. This amp has a lot of nostalgia for me. Should pair well with my Dual Rec or 5153 as well.



I dont care what the majority of people say about those amps. Most of that must be JCM800 snobs that think that's the only good amp marshall made post 1980. Ive always wanted a JCM2000, the prices for them are so good. You can get them as low as $500-600 on reverb, and I think the later models were resolved of the PCB component overheating issues.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The DSLs are a classic.


----------



## Soya

Thinking of picking up some die cast hoops for my snare drum, looking to focus the sound a bit more. No guitar gear for me as I have too much I don't use.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk, prob a dingwall ng2


----------



## BigViolin

KnightBrolaire said:


> idk, prob a dingwall ng2



I don't play bass as much as I should but every time I pick mine up I kinda laugh at how great it is. Not "import" great but "stand up against anything" great. Amazing what Sheldon has accomplished at the price point. Dollar for dollar the best piece of gear I've owned and not just for metal. 

Yeah, you need one.


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Been listening to a lot of Mattias Eklundh so naturally I bought a volume pedal in a vain attempt to inject cool things he does in my aimless noodling. The dream.



Ordered a Dunlop DVP3, arrived, aaaaaaand back it goes due to scratchiness and cutting out at the end of travel (toe down, loudest). Tried with a completely different guitar and set of cables and does the same thing. Maybe it's dust or something in the pot but that whole assembly looks like a nightmare to disassemble and fully clean.

Sucks, it was over $200 shipped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Amp1 Iridium. Very very soon.



Sooner than expected.


----------



## metaljohn

I took the last 3 local amp deals falling through as a sign to just get what I wanted initially. Ordered a Badlander 100 today and should have it late Feb/early March


----------



## LCW

LCW said:


> Thinking of getting a pair of Eminence Swamp Thangs to mix with a pair of V30s in a 4x12.



Well I had a pair of Eminence Private Jacks lying around that I decided to do a test run mixed with the V30s in my Mesa 4x12... Before spending on other speakers. They are decent on their own. Greenback-ish is how they’re described. Installed in X-pattern with two V30s.

BIG mistake. Sucked. Sounded bland and weak. Lost volume too even though the Jacks are rated at 100 dB sensitivity like the V30s, although 50W (V30s are 60W).

I was so ticked off put the V30s back in (de-soldering and re-soldering twice...). Fuck that... leaving it stock with the 4x V30s and not looking back. Sounds great as is and I’m not taking a chance again - too much of a pain in the ass. LOL...
FACK!!!

So speakers are NOT my next purchase haha...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LCW said:


> Well I had a pair of Eminence Private Jacks lying around that I decided to do a test run mixed with the V30s in my Mesa 4x12... Before spending on other speakers. They are decent on their own. Greenback-ish is how they’re described. Installed in X-pattern with two V30s.
> 
> BIG mistake. Sucked. Sounded bland and weak. Lost volume too even though the Jacks are rated at 100 dB sensitivity like the V30s, although 50W (V30s are 60W).
> 
> I was so ticked off put the V30s back in (de-soldering and re-soldering twice...). Fuck that... leaving it stock with the 4x V30s and not looking back. Sounds great as is and I’m not taking a chance again - too much of a pain in the ass. LOL...
> FACK!!!
> 
> So speakers are NOT my next purchase haha...


Womp womp.


----------



## Shask

LCW said:


> Well I had a pair of Eminence Private Jacks lying around that I decided to do a test run mixed with the V30s in my Mesa 4x12... Before spending on other speakers. They are decent on their own. Greenback-ish is how they’re described. Installed in X-pattern with two V30s.
> 
> BIG mistake. Sucked. Sounded bland and weak. Lost volume too even though the Jacks are rated at 100 dB sensitivity like the V30s, although 50W (V30s are 60W).
> 
> I was so ticked off put the V30s back in (de-soldering and re-soldering twice...). Fuck that... leaving it stock with the 4x V30s and not looking back. Sounds great as is and I’m not taking a chance again - too much of a pain in the ass. LOL...
> FACK!!!
> 
> So speakers are NOT my next purchase haha...


Could be an issue of mixing brands. I like the V30 / G12T-75 mix.


----------



## LCW

Shask said:


> Could be an issue of mixing brands. I like the V30 / G12T-75 mix.



Yeah not sure - maybe people that mix their cabs into an interface and blend that way it’s less an issue.

I’ve heard some like to mix V30s and G12K-100s also.


----------



## LCW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Womp womp.



Indeed lol


----------



## youngthrasher9

Not really a purchase, but my brother informed me (while I was absolutely shitfaced) that he shipped my triple x after nearly a year of waiting on parts and repair.


----------



## USMarine75

Has anyone played (or own) the Kemper Kone speaker or Kemper Kabinet? I need a lightweight versatile cab I can travel with. I'd be using it with a powered KPA or perhaps a head if I decide to bring one (KSR Ares or a 5153). I really like idea of speaker imprints if it actually works. There was a lot of hype before this came out... but then nothing... which scares me lol. 



LCW said:


> Yeah not sure - maybe people that mix their cabs into an interface and blend that way it’s less an issue.
> 
> I’ve heard some like to mix V30s and G12K-100s also.



Both mix well. I have v30 and G12K100 as well as Classic Lead and G12K100. The other speakers really help at low to moderate volume as the G12K100 are lifeless until you get some air moving.


----------



## USMarine75

Reunited with a bunch of my pedals and it reminded me... why no love for the Wampler Dracarys? That should be shortlist for metal pedals around these parts.

And this is why I was asking about import Jackson QC... $1199 with EMG Marty Friedman pickups (MIA is $4299).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Reunited with a bunch of my pedals and it reminded me... why no love for the Wampler Dracarys? That should be shortlist for metal pedals around these parts.
> 
> And this is why I was asking about import Jackson QC... $1199 with EMG Marty Friedman pickups (MIA is $4299).
> 
> View attachment 89820
> View attachment 89821


that finish is sickkkkkk


----------



## DudeManBrother

I grabbed a Neve VR channel strip. I’ve been using the Plugin Alliance Console N plugin and, though based on a slightly newer model, I have really come to love the sound, so I’m sure the real deal will sound even better. This was pulled right out of a Neve VR Console and racked by Desert Island Audio.


----------



## StevenC

Not a Boss TB-2W. I somehow missed the news by a whole day.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Not a Boss TB-2W. I somehow missed the news by a whole day.



Looking forward to paying $800 for one now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gonna go try a wr7 in person


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> gonna go try a wr7 in person


Remember to double bag it, son.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Looking forward to paying $800 for one now.



Meh just ping Arcane Analog and have him build you one. Better build quality anyways and likely can use more period-correct transistors


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> gonna go try a wr7 in person


aaaaand i bought it


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> aaaaand i bought it


pics...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> pics...


sure.


----------



## odibrom

Damn, that's a sexy one. I guess it kicked the Ormsby out of the house then...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> Damn, that's a sexy one. I guess it kicked the Ormsby out of the house then...


yup. The ormsby did not survive the thunderdome.


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> sure.
> View attachment 89836
> View attachment 89837


Largest headstock ever, lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shask said:


> Largest headstock ever, lol.


lol it's actually only like a few cm longer than my 6 string charvel's headstock. I have seen some jackson 7 strings with the angled headstocks that are truly enormous though.


----------



## Millul

Grabbed a Suhr Modern Satin a few weeks back (I think I posted about it here...anyway, SICK fretwork on that thing!), a Joyo BantAmp Zombie II and a Harley Benton V30 loaded 1x12 as an (overly loud) apartment rig.

I'be been somehow convinced to dabble into plugins and modellers by another forumite, and earlier tonight I ordered a set of KRK Rockit Classic 5 and a Focusrite Scarlett 3rd gen from Thomann!

I kinda fear I'll be adding to this list pretty soon...


----------



## odibrom

Shask said:


> Largest headstock ever, lol.



It's for the TOANZ...


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> sure.
> View attachment 89836
> View attachment 89837



[Teratogenesis Intensifies]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> [Teratogenesis Intensifies]


That would be a sick song to learn. I'm still working my way through my Outer Ones tab book though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally bought the JHS Emperor. Found a V1 for cheap so I jumped on it.



It sounds like my Ibanez CS9 on steroids. So I neeeeded it.


----------



## SamSam

I have a £200 gift voucher for guitarguitar burning a hole in my pocket, if it were Andertons it would be gone already (RG565 is a fair bit cheaper there).

I'm still strongly contemplating cancelling my QC Tier 1 order and waiting to see how they turn out. Then I can use the £200 towards that. Alternatively I can fuck off the QC and buy another guitar...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a 5153. Just can't decide between a 100w standard or a stealth.


----------



## SamSam

Stealth.


----------



## Millul

I am feeling Revv G4 feelings...


----------



## Steo

Got an Amt K2 on the way. Never seen a Krank amp this side of the pond, so I'm guessing it'll be accurate enough to the amp, based on my previous E2 and P2.


----------



## Bearitone

Steo said:


> Got an Amt K2 on the way. Never seen a Krank amp this side of the pond, so I'm guessing it'll be accurate enough to the amp, based on my previous E2 and P2.


I liked my K2 about as much as my P2. Both really cool. Of the ones I’ve tried the R2 is the best imo but, I still really want to try the O2.


----------



## Steo

Bearitone said:


> I liked my K2 about as much as my P2. Both really cool. Of the ones I’ve tried the R2 is the best imo but, I still really want to try the O2.



I was between the K2 and Vt2, as neither amp is common here or on modelers, and more curiosity of the sound. Did it need a boost pedal at all? I know some Recto pedals and models copy that loose bassy sound that needs a boost to tighten and some. like the E2 don't.


----------



## Steo

Steo said:


> Got an Amt K2 on the way. Never seen a Krank amp this side of the pond, so I'm guessing it'll be accurate enough to the amp, based on my previous E2 and P2.



Oh and a Mosky Tw aswell, which is apparently a Wampler Triplewreck clone???


----------



## jco5055

there's a few guitars I'm thinking of, that I'll probably just buy one then sell and buy one of the others, assuming whichever one I pick isn't my absolute dream guitar once I get to play it, and repeat (we're talking $3k or so each so I can't afford to just buy all of them), then either the Axe FX III or Quad Cortex, WHEN the QC actually comes out and reviews seem to indicate which I'd prefer.


----------



## technomancer

Poor impulse control...
View media item 3687


----------



## c7spheres

StevenC said:


> Not a Boss TB-2W. I somehow missed the news by a whole day.



- I'm on the preorder list at Sweetwater. I had to complain to upper managment to get on the list. I asked them to get on the list literally the day after Boss announced it and they were sold out on the pre-orders.
- I got a callback a couple days ago from one of their coordinators and she said it's $350 to get on the list and they don't know how many they're getting yet. 
- Boss said they're gonna be $350 and limited to 3000 units. They're coming out in late March or early April. 
- Keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up. This is the Fuzz I've been waiting for.


----------



## BigViolin

Ola got me.

AB1.6S...I mean a guys gotta try an Evertune once in a lifetime, eh?


----------



## c7spheres

c7spheres said:


> - I'm on the preorder list at Sweetwater. I had to complain to upper managment to get on the list. I asked them to get on the list literally the day after Boss announced it and they were sold out on the pre-orders.
> - I got a callback a couple days ago from one of their coordinators and she said it's $350 to get on the list and they don't know how many they're getting yet.
> - Boss said they're gonna be $350 and limited to 3000 units. They're coming out in late March or early April.
> - Keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up. This is the Fuzz I've been waiting for.



Well, So much for Boss. As much as I want it I think I found a more desireable, versatile and less expensive fuzz. I'll let everyone know after I've secured it. I gotta make sure I can actually get one first.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want it just for the art.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Giving myself a $600 budget to treat myself and I'm really torn on which direction to go.

Option 1: KSR Ceres, Fuzz, and possibly Archetype Nolly next time it's on sale. I love preamp pedals as my posts here indicate and currently have most of my rigs built around them. The Ceres is right up my alley and I've wanted to try one since it was released. Want a fuzz just because I've never had one and think I would dig the filth on top of an already distorted tone. Nolly mostly because I've been playing through my monitors/headphones a lot more lately, usually by running my preamp straight into the interface and this would give me another option there.

Option 2: HX Stomp. I've been an all analog guy for as long as I've played, but since I'm playing through monitors more this seems like a great option; it would also give me all the effects and amp models I could ever need. My main misgiving about taking the digital plunge is that there's always going to be the next great thing, and the Stomp is already pretty old. I know my analog stuff is never going out of style and will retain its resale value better.

Option 1 might give me the best of both worlds and is easily integrated, but the Stomp seems like a super compelling piece of gear; if I ever gig again my rig would incredibly simple. That said, with how good plugins are getting, I'm not sure how much a dedicated piece of hardware for modelling makes sense. Any thoughts?


----------



## technomancer

I absolutely give up on Kiesel.

"I’m sorry to tell you the in-stock guitar you ordered was sold prior to you placing the order. I hadn’t been pulled from the website quickly enough. If there is another in-stock guitar you are interested in, or if you would like for us to custom build a Z6 with the same options we can do that. If you would like a refund we can do that as well. Please let me know what you would like for us to do. I’m very sorry for the inconvenience."

* womp womp *



technomancer said:


> Poor impulse control...
> View media item 3687


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> I absolutely give up on Kiesel.
> 
> "I’m sorry to tell you the in-stock guitar you ordered was sold prior to you placing the order. I hadn’t been pulled from the website quickly enough. If there is another in-stock guitar you are interested in, or if you would like for us to custom build a Z6 with the same options we can do that. If you would like a refund we can do that as well. Please let me know what you would like for us to do. I’m very sorry for the inconvenience."
> 
> * womp womp *


damn, that sucks. Looked like a really nice hunk of black limba too.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> damn, that sucks. Looked like a really nice hunk of black limba too.



Yep. My only concern was that it might weigh 10 lbs since most of the in stocks are returns and that one didn't have anything obvious that looked problematic. Oh well


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Yep. My only concern was that it might weigh 10 lbs since most of the in stocks are returns and that one didn't have anything obvious that looked problematic. Oh well


Yeah limba generally isn't that lightweight ime. My limba dc600 is 10 lbs. It's the same weight as my Knightro 8 string explorer. The only one I have that's more manageable is the limba body I got from warmoth. Most of the LP sized limba slabs I have are pretty hefty versus the sapele I have in the same size.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah limba generally isn't that lightweight ime. My limba dc600 is 10 lbs. It's the same weight as my Knightro 8 string explorer. The only one I have that's more manageable is the limba body I got from warmoth. Most of the LP sized limba slabs I have are pretty hefty versus the sapele I have in the same size.



Yeah I've have a bunch of Limba guitars. It does depend on the piece to a large extent, but I know some of the Kiesel returns I've seen were because of weight. There was an awesome koa top / mahogany body Z6 that somebody sent back because it was like 10+lbs...


----------



## stevexc

With any luck, between tax return, selling my H1001, and pulling some money out of savings I may very well be ordering and building a Warmoth PJ Iceman. Just gotta decide on pickups...


----------



## USMarine75

*Duesenberg introduces five new models, including Jeff DaRosa and Tom Bukovac signatures.*

*

*

Zero interest in Dropkick Murphys, but that green one... and the Tom Bukovac.

*DAROSA*




Dropkick Murphys' Jeff DaRosa and Duesenberg have joined forces once again to create a new signature model, which sports a chambered solid mahogany body with carved maple top, medium-D-profile mahogany neck and Indian rosewood fretboard.

Sounds come by way of a single Split-King pickup, which offers a choice of true single-coil sounds, true humbucker tones, or a combination of both. The pickup is controlled by a three-way rotary switch and a sole volume control.

Taking heavy inspiration from Duesenberg's new Senior design, the Jeff DaRosa model flashes a unique Catalina Green Burst finish.

*BUKOVAC*




A second signature offering comes in the form of a Tom Bukovac signature – a semi-hollow guitar composed of laminated flamed maple back and sides, and a laminated quilted maple top.

Made to "meet the demands of professional studio musicians", the model comes equipped with a pair of GrandVintage humbuckers, as well as an integrated Piezo pickup inside the bridge, which is activated via a small switch on the pickguard.

Tonal adjustments are dictated by a Multi-Tone control, volume control and a three-way switch.

A "Session Man" inlay adorns the 12th fret on an otherwise blank Indian rosewood fretboard, which sits comfortably on top a one-piece flamed maple neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bout to find out if the Maxon OD808X is worth the hype.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bout to find out if the Maxon OD808X is worth the hype.


The 808x was hyped?
I mean, it’s my favorite OD but, I don’t remember any hype around it, even around its original release.

Anyway, looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bout to find out if the Maxon OD808X is worth the hype.



I don't use mine a lot, but I keep it around for certain applications since it's different from all of my other drives. I bet you'll dig it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> The 808x was hyped?
> I mean, it’s my favorite OD but, I don’t remember any hype around it, even around its original release.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it.





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I don't use mine a lot, but I keep it around for certain applications since it's different from all of my other drives. I bet you'll dig it



I wasnt shit talking it  Ive been wanting to use it for a long time now. Just curious how it compares to my Tubescreamer and SD1


----------



## technomancer

Ok let's try this one more time 

Not as pretty, but should still do the trick assuming that walnut sounds ok... and if not that is what 10 day return periods are for

View media item 3689


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wasnt shit talking it  Ive been wanting to use it for a long time now. Just curious how it compares to my Tubescreamer and SD1


No, i didn’t think that lol. I just don’t want you to go into trying 808x like it’s a hype-beast pedal like Fortin stuff. It’s way more useable than that despite its name. Anyway, hope you like it! And if you don’t, I’ll buy it lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> No, i didn’t think that lol. I just don’t want you to go into trying 808x like it’s a hype-beast pedal like Fortin stuff. It’s way more useable than that despite its name. Anyway, hope you like it! And if you don’t, I’ll buy it lol



it was a bad choice of words. I didn't mean to make it sound like it was on the same level as Fortin.  Just REALLY curious to see if it's a more "aggressive" OD808. I like my SD-1 a lot but I like to try new stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it was a bad choice of words. I didn't mean to make it sound like it was on the same level as Fortin.  Just REALLY curious to see if it's a more "aggressive" OD808. I like my SD-1 a lot but I like to try new stuff.


it really is a more aggressive tubescreamer. It has more gain with a gnarlier voicing. I liked mine but thought the savage drive was better in term of pure aggression and tweakability.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> it really is a more aggressive tubescreamer. It has more gain with a gnarlier voicing. I liked mine but thought the savage drive was better in term of pure aggression and tweakability.


I liked my savage but, missed the mid hump. I tried the Brutal Drive which is the same but, with tube screamer mids, and didn’t like the voicing. 

Maybe I’m picky or got ear fatigue but, I always go back to the 808x. 

Still want to try a TightDrive and a GridSlammer though.


----------



## r33per

Mesa 1x12 Thiele 90w.

Brand New on Reverb for about £335 with the Boogie badge - Mesa Engineering a little more.

Bargin as far as I'm concerned - they've never been under £600.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Ok let's try this one more time
> 
> Not as pretty, but should still do the trick assuming that walnut sounds ok... and if not that is what 10 day return periods are for
> 
> View media item 3689



Maybe I should make it a full-on djent kiddy starter pack and get an FM3 to go with this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Maybe I should make it a full-on djent kiddy starter pack and get an FM3 to go with this


Fractal is so last generation. It's all about pre-ordering the Quad Cortex and waiting 2 months for another delay.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fractal is so last generation. It's all about pre-ordering the Quad Cortex and waiting 2 months for another delay.



And telling everyone you bought it because of the reliability.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Seriously contemplating ordering an EQD Life pedal tonight...


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Seriously contemplating ordering an EQD Life pedal tonight...



Are they available again or do you just want to burn money?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nah it’d be off Reverb. Were they cheaper originally?


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Nah it’d be off Reverb. Were they cheaper originally?



Yeah the EQD V2 was $269 new, still kicking myself for not grabbing one when I had a chance. I've actually got a board here for one of the clones, should get the parts together and build it....


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Yeah the EQD V2 was $269 new, still kicking myself for not grabbing one when I had a chance. I've actually got a board here for one the clones, should get the parts together and build it....



shit build me one too!


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> shit build me one too!



They're actually sold out of the boards right now, just checked. I wish EQD would have just made it a regular model... the super limited runs just seem dumb unless the band is getting 100 of them to scalp for $500 after the supplies dry up


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> They're actually sold out of the boards right now, just checked. I wish EQD would have just made it a regular model... the super limited runs just seem dumb unless the band is getting 100 of them to scalp for $500 after the supplies dry up



Right on dude, thanks for checking!


----------



## rokket2005

I started making a list of things I've wanted to try for a while but just never got around to/bought, and decided to try and cross as many off as I can this year. First thing up is a Blue Chip pick.


----------



## Azarea

I'm about to receive the PCB and components to build myself a Revv G3 clone, as my first pedal build. I know starting with something this high gain and relatively complicated isn't the greatest idea, but I'd rather make something I want to try an okay rather than a tube screamer variant...


----------



## ATRguitar91

What are your all's thoughts on pricing used gear that is fairly scarce but also older?

I've got a few preamp pedals I'm thinking of selling and based a quick reverb search there aren't any used ones currently for sale. 

If the new price is $300, is asking $250 unreasonable? What about when there aren't any new ones available? How do you set your price?


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Right on dude, thanks for checking!



It would probably take me a year to build one anyways... I think the board has been here for 3 months and I haven't put together a parts order yet to build it. Work has been kicking my ass lately 

I've got one amp sitting here that is basically done but has a bug I haven't had time to find and an SL67-ish clone that needs wired up and the board populated that I think I started back in October. Hoping to make some progress on the SL67 this weekend but we'll see



ATRguitar91 said:


> What are your all's thoughts on pricing used gear that is fairly scarce but also older?
> 
> I've got a few preamp pedals I'm thinking of selling and based a quick reverb search there aren't any used ones currently for sale.
> 
> If the new price is $300, is asking $250 unreasonable? What about when there aren't any new ones available? How do you set your price?



This is always a tough question and varies with what the pedal is. If it's scarce you might get the $250. My personal take for most of that stuff is if $50 is the difference between new with warranty and used without I'll just buy new, but I'm not a huge pedal guy that is buying and selling them all the time. Your best bet is going to be check other used prices on the item on reverb, ebay, Facebook groups, etc etc and price accordingly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So excited to get this:













Joking!! @technomancer


----------



## gunch

Seabeast2000
Banned


----------



## Matt08642

Seabeast2000 said:


> So excited to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking!! @technomancer



I think I would like Kiesel a lot more if I saw a higher amount of clean, subdued finishes. The unicorn vomit stuff they normally put out just makes me think they’re tacky as fuck, but this guitar actually looks pretty cool


----------



## c7spheres

ATRguitar91 said:


> What are your all's thoughts on pricing used gear that is fairly scarce but also older?
> 
> I've got a few preamp pedals I'm thinking of selling and based a quick reverb search there aren't any used ones currently for sale.
> 
> If the new price is $300, is asking $250 unreasonable? What about when there aren't any new ones available? How do you set your price?



- There's no formula for it really. It all depends on what piece of gear it is and the market at time you want to sell. Asking $250 could be way to low or way to high. What is the piece of gear? 
- Another option is to put it up for auction.


----------



## ATRguitar91

c7spheres said:


> - There's no formula for it really. It all depends on what piece of gear it is and the market at time you want to sell. Asking $250 could be way to low or way to high. What is the piece of gear?
> - Another option is to put it up for auction.


One is the Empress Heavy in mint condition which I'm definitely going to sell to thin the herd. They're 300 new and I don't see any used on reverb at the moment.

The other which I'm torn on is the ISP Theta. I don't use it much, but it's such a unique pedal it'd be hard to let go. I also have an original Tight Metal Jr that has the depth finder mod. Right now it's just a backup collecting dust, but I'm loathe to let it go since Amptweaker changed hands.

I got them all for good prices and think I can break even at least, but it's hard to tell where the market is for them right now.


----------



## c7spheres

ATRguitar91 said:


> One is the Empress Heavy in mint condition which I'm definitely going to sell to thin the herd. They're 300 new and I don't see any used on reverb at the moment.
> 
> The other which I'm torn on is the ISP Theta. I don't use it much, but it's such a unique pedal it'd be hard to let go. I also have an original Tight Metal Jr that has the depth finder mod. Right now it's just a backup collecting dust, but I'm loathe to let it go since Amptweaker changed hands.
> 
> I got them all for good prices and think I can break even at least, but it's hard to tell where the market is for them right now.


 I PM'd you as to not take up more space here.


----------



## StevenC

ATRguitar91 said:


> One is the Empress Heavy in mint condition which I'm definitely going to sell to thin the herd. They're 300 new and I don't see any used on reverb at the moment.
> 
> The other which I'm torn on is the ISP Theta. I don't use it much, but it's such a unique pedal it'd be hard to let go. I also have an original Tight Metal Jr that has the depth finder mod. Right now it's just a backup collecting dust, but I'm loathe to let it go since Amptweaker changed hands.
> 
> I got them all for good prices and think I can break even at least, but it's hard to tell where the market is for them right now.


Both of those are still made and readily available. I think if you're asking $250 you'd end up with lots of offers for $200 shipped.

Reverb let's you see sold listing and what prices the last few used examples sold for. You can use that as a guide.


----------



## MFB

Fuck man, Hilbish Beta's are on sale right now for $100 less than usual, which isn't crazy but it's still a great deal. I just have to remind myself I have no need for something like that when I've already got my Micro Dark and Marshall DSL1 that don't see as much use these days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally bought the JHS Emperor. Found a V1 for cheap so I jumped on it.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like my Ibanez CS9 on steroids. So I neeeeded it.




Finally started using this thing.

It rules. That is all. Worth it for the triangle wave chorus.

I'm actually curious which mode is based on the Arion SCH-1?


----------



## Mourguitars

Only thing i bought recently is a lonely E83CC tube , don't really need anything honestly...except more time to play !

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Only thing i bought recently is a lonely E83CC tube , don't really need anything honestly...except more time to play !
> 
> Mike


Yeah, I just keep pulling out random stuff I haven't used in a few years, and it is like new free gear again, lol.

I just keep hooking up things in crazy ways just to experiment. Right now I have an old Behringer desktop mixer in the loop of my 5153 with Lexicon, TC Electronics, Fractal, and Rocktron rack processors all running in parallel off the aux sends on the mixer. I am dialing in all kinds of 80s craziness, lol. Today I was messing around with using a Stereo Chorus in front of the amp, so I can run the second output to a different input on the Axe-FX to side-chain the gate in the loop to be triggered by the guitar input.


----------



## technomancer

Matt08642 said:


> I think I would like Kiesel a lot more if I saw a higher amount of clean, subdued finishes. The unicorn vomit stuff they normally put out just makes me think they’re tacky as fuck, but this guitar actually looks pretty cool



So you don't approve of my plan to put purple / pink zebra pickups in it and do a rattle can flesh-tone burst to it?


----------



## Matt08642

technomancer said:


> So you don't approve of my plan to put purple / pink zebra pickups in it and do a rattle can flesh-tone burst to it?



Only if you add some tasteful abalone knobs, alternating black and chrome saddles, blue denim/orange burst fretboard, and a silverburst back obviously.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## odibrom

I'm gonna get this one tomorrow. Impulse buy since I'm not playing 6 stringers, but I just love Sabers (only have one) and the Double Edge Lo Pros and the price is just fantastic. it needs a bit of love, since it looks neglected and has a broken knob/pot, but for the price, it will be almost given... 550€ with some nicks in the back on the borders, but that's about all... and I'll go get it in person, so it's a safe buy. More pics next week. Obviously those stickers are comming out...


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Yeah, I just keep pulling out random stuff I haven't used in a few years, and it is like new free gear again, lol.



Same here. 

I grabbed 6 guitars and a couple boxes full of pedals from my storage and it's like having new gear. I grabbed a couple fav guitars and some that I never got enough time with originally. Same with pedals. I prob have 75 pedals I never played more than once or twice lol.


----------



## Bentaycanada

My favourite overdrive!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Incoming 




Couldn’t bring myself to pay for the original, so a buddy recommended this clone for less than half. I don’t buy pedals for resale so figured why not. See what it sounds/feels like.


----------



## BigViolin

Must.Not.Go.Down.Fuzz.Octave.Rabbit.Hole.


----------



## Steinmetzify

BigViolin said:


> Must.Not.Go.Down.Fuzz.Octave.Rabbit.Hole.



fuck that, come with me it’ll be fun. PlxFx does one of these with an additional switch to turn the octave off/on too. I’ll grab that one next.


----------



## budda

My brother wants my strat, so im probably gonna sell that to him, sell my jazzmaster and order a Nash JM63.

Y'know, the route i hoped to skip when i got the 594 .

At some point i gotta go through my parts and see what i can sell.


----------



## Bearitone

I’m reeaaallly thinking about grabbing a Tele. Like an actual Tele, not an HH metal machine with a tele body shape.


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> I’m reeaaallly thinking about grabbing a Tele. Like an actual Tele, not an HH metal machine with a tele body shape.



Do it now.


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> Do it now.


recommendations?

I'm thinking about just going with a basic MIM Player Telecaster


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> recommendations?



Depends on the budget. Avri 52's are great if you like fat necks. American standards or specials are solid. Ive been impressed with the player series MIM but cant recall if they have tummy cuts or anything. Classic player lacquer models should be sweet too.

Really most of them are good, depends what budget you want and how fancy.


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> Depends on the budget. Avri 52's are great if you like fat necks. American standards or specials are solid. Ive been impressed with the player series MIM but cant recall if they have tummy cuts or anything. Classic player lacquer models should be sweet too.
> 
> Really most of them are good, depends what budget you want and how fancy.



If I can get all the ergonomics (thinner neck, tummy cut, forearm cut) that would be awesome. I doesn't even necessarily have to be a Fender but, I do want the basic Tele pickup configuration, bridge, and control layout.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> recommendations?
> 
> I'm thinking about just going with a basic MIM Player Telecaster



Check out some of the '50s and '60s Squier Classic Vibes. Or even the Michael Kelly guitars. Heard nothing but good things about all of those.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just bought the PlxFx one too....


----------



## odibrom

odibrom said:


> I'm gonna get this one tomorrow. Impulse buy since I'm not playing 6 stringers, but I just love Sabers (only have one) and the Double Edge Lo Pros and the price is just fantastic. it needs a bit of love, since it looks neglected and has a broken knob/pot, but for the price, it will be almost given... 550€ with some nicks in the back on the borders, but that's about all... and I'll go get it in person, so it's a safe buy. More pics next week. Obviously those stickers are comming out...



... and she's home with her older sister (the blue S540 from 1993), already without those stupid stickers, but yet to be cleaned. On the outside she has some dings here and there, nothing too bad, but the piezos aren't that fine. This one will take some time to get into shape...


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> If I can get all the ergonomics (thinner neck, tummy cut, forearm cut) that would be awesome. I doesn't even necessarily have to be a Fender but, I do want the basic Tele pickup configuration, bridge, and control layout.



Ah, modern player should be up your alley then.


----------



## MFB

Just brought this home, didn't think I'd the finish based on the photos, but it plays just as well as my EC-1000 and I managed to get it for fucking $5 after my SG Pro trade-in and the combined gift card from my 5-year anniversary at work/Christmas gift card 

I think those one is actually going to get dropped down to D standard with Duncan Distortion in the bridge/no neck pickup, and the EC-1000 will come back up to E Standard with a Phat Cat in the bridge as I'm anxious to try out something different.


----------



## narad

BigViolin said:


> Must.Not.Go.Down.Fuzz.Octave.Rabbit.Hole.



Follow Beetronics on insta and surrender all your money to octave fuzzes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Buying all the components to make my Squier Strat H-S-H with EMGs. Got the 81, got the 60, just bought a pre-wired harness (peak lazy ), and now I'm waiting to get either a SA or SLV. Leaning more towaerds the SLV because it's supposed to be higher output, which'll balance well with the 81 and 60. 

After that I'm looking into finally getting a MXR Carbon Copy Deluxe. That or a smaller delay that can do tap tempo, modulation, and self-oscillation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pre wired harness for EMGs? Good lord, man.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pre wired harness for EMGs? Good lord, man.



If I was doing standard 2-pickup 3-way toggle shit, I'd do it. I got all the parts.

But to do a 3-pickup, 5-way deal with the solderless system you need to buy EMG's $30 fuck-you switcher. 






Not only did I not have have all the parts to do a solderless job, I also didn't have all the parts to solder a harness.  So fuck it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I have two of the three ways. They're awesome and not a pain like that weird buss bullshit.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After that I'm looking into finally getting a MXR Carbon Copy Deluxe. That or a smaller delay that can do tap tempo, modulation, and self-oscillation.



I've owned a couple of regular Carbon Copy pedals and currently have a Deluxe. The Deluxe sounds a little less murky overall since it has twice the delay range and slightly higher fidelity as a result. It's not a big change in tone, but it's also not quite one-for-one with the regular one. I mostly use it in conjunction with another delay to make an ambient wash that won't run away unless I want it to. 

The Way Huge Supa Puss is another great analog delay with a similar feature set, plus it goes 100% wet if that's important to you. The gain control has a big effect on how quickly it will oscillate, and it will also oscillate a lot easier than the Carbon Copy in general. 

You might also check out the JHS Panther Cub since you're digging the Emperor so far  I haven't tried one to compare, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've owned a couple of regular Carbon Copy pedals and currently have a Deluxe. The Deluxe sounds a little less murky overall since it has twice the delay range and slightly higher fidelity as a result. It's not a big change in tone, but it's also not quite one-for-one with the regular one. I mostly use it in conjunction with another delay to make an ambient wash that won't run away unless I want it to.
> 
> The Way Huge Supa Puss is another great analog delay with a similar feature set, plus it goes 100% wet if that's important to you. The gain control has a big effect on how quickly it will oscillate, and it will also oscillate a lot easier than the Carbon Copy in general.
> 
> You might also check out the JHS Panther Cub since you're digging the Emperor so far  I haven't tried one to compare, though.



I did have the Way Huge, and it was definitely a killer pedal... albeit way too big.  I really regret selling it in retrospect. I think I'd dig the Carbon Copy though. And the Panther Cub would be cool, but not $300 cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did have the Way Huge, and it was definitely a killer pedal... albeit way too big.  I really regret selling it in retrospect. I think I'd dig the Carbon Copy though. And the Panther Cub would be cool, but not $300 cool.


The ol womp womps.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did have the Way Huge, and it was definitely a killer pedal... albeit way too big.  I really regret selling it in retrospect. I think I'd dig the Carbon Copy though. And the Panther Cub would be cool, but not $300 cool.



I've seen a lot of the V1.5 ones go for around $140-160 used and the V2 ones for $180-200. That's all local and in FB groups, though. Reverb prices on both are stupid, just like everything else on there lately  

One other option that comes to mind is the DOD Rubberneck, at least just based on features since I've never tried one out. Pretty sure it's bigger than both the Supa Puss and CC Deluxe, though.


----------



## Bentaycanada

$60 well spent!


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Buying all the components to make my Squier Strat H-S-H with EMGs. Got the 81, got the 60, just bought a pre-wired harness (peak lazy ), and now I'm waiting to get either a SA or SLV. Leaning more towaerds the SLV because it's supposed to be higher output, which'll balance well with the 81 and 60.
> 
> After that I'm looking into finally getting a MXR Carbon Copy Deluxe. That or a smaller delay that can do tap tempo, modulation, and self-oscillation.



You want an empress tape delay.



Bentaycanada said:


> $60 well spent!
> 
> View attachment 90222



All the ngd's here, all the FS threads on GC


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> You want an empress tape delay.
> 
> 
> 
> All the ngd's here, all the FS threads on GC



I'll probably end up hopping on an Empress, Wampler, JHS, or rebuy the Supa Puss delay because they all seem to fit the criteria I need. I changed my mind on the CC Deluxe because it apparently has an (intentionally) fucked up mix/level knob. 

I also will probably wait on it. I dont really NEED a 2nd delay pedal. My Boss DD5 w/ the external tap does the job just fine, and I got a cheap $30 analog delay for when I want to get something more crispy or want to get those self-oscillating sounds. 

So right now I'm either focused on getting the EMG Super 77 or Daemonum set for an existing guitar... Or checking out one of these Corts. 











I was gonna get another Squier Strat for a mod project... but fucking look at these things.


----------



## MFB

That white Cort is HOT, and I'm not even a Floyd or HSS guy. Make for one hell of a cheaper Adrian Smith clone though.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MFB said:


> Just brought this home, didn't think I'd the finish based on the photos, but it plays just as well as my EC-1000 and I managed to get it for fucking $5 after my SG Pro trade-in and the combined gift card from my 5-year anniversary at work/Christmas gift card
> 
> I think those one is actually going to get dropped down to D standard with Duncan Distortion in the bridge/no neck pickup, and the EC-1000 will come back up to E Standard with a Phat Cat in the bridge as I'm anxious to try out something different.



Dig that color, but I thought you were gonna do a Viper next?


----------



## MFB

I was, but then I was like, I've had these SGs for a few years now and I love the Eclipse I got from James so the idea the idea of having "twins" got under my skin, sort of 'stick with what you know'; so I played it safe and at least gave that one it's fair shot and it really did floor me. Plus being able to go home with it that day for legitimately $5 out of pocket after trade-in/gift-cards, I couldn't say no.


----------



## MUTANTOID

This isn't guitar related, but I have been LUSTING over the Arturia V Collection for a while now. I am now on the fence between V Collection and NI Komplete. Any synth heads here that have experience with either?


----------



## budda

@HeHasTheJazzHands like hell you don't need another delay pedal . Buy the empress, buy it now.


----------



## Shask

Bentaycanada said:


> $60 well spent!
> 
> View attachment 90222


I have considered buying a Flextone head, mostly because I wanted one back in the day and couldn't afford it. Wonder how cheap they go for now, or if they would even compete with new options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands like hell you don't need another delay pedal . Buy the empress, buy it now.



i mean, the more delays the better  I'd like to have an analog delay for the front and my DD5 for the loop. But I don't wanna spend $200+ on a delay pedal at the moment.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Shask said:


> I have considered buying a Flextone head, mostly because I wanted one back in the day and couldn't afford it. Wonder how cheap they go for now, or if they would even compete with new options.



This model is the first line, I think. Flextone Duo. I think it only had the original 16 amps and less features, but it works great. There’s definitely usable sounds, and there’s even an fx loop, so I might add my own EQ for tweaking. 

I’ve also considered the Flextone II HD for years because of Dino and Meshuggah.


----------



## Shask

Bentaycanada said:


> This model is the first line, I think. Flextone Duo. I think it only had the original 16 amps and less features, but it works great. There’s definitely usable sounds, and there’s even an fx loop, so I might add my own EQ for tweaking.
> 
> I’ve also considered the Flextone II HD for years because of Dino and Meshuggah.


Yeah, I loved those first Flextone combos back in the day. I REALLY wanted one back in my college Dorm days. I remember playing them in stores all the time back then.

Of course, I ended up going the cheap rack stuff route at the time.... Rockmasters, PSA-1s, Rocktron Preamps, etc....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I would be tempted to try and get one if it was bubblegum pink or atomic green.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I would be tempted to try and get one if it was bubblegum pink or atomic green.


Same. I wish they went all out crazy with the colors. Like those new Music Mans Cutlasses.






Something that isn't making this easy is that I just remembered the 2021 Squier Contemporary guitars.






This is basically a gateway to a poor man's Jake E Lee guitar.


----------



## MFB

Eh, his was still HSS with the single coils being slanted in the opposite orientation; that's close but it looks like they tried to design the Jake E Lee from memory and didn't get it quite right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Eh, his was still HSS with the single coils being slanted in the opposite orientation; that's close but it looks like they tried to design the Jake E Lee from memory and didn't get it quite right.


That's why said it's a gateway. You still gotta put work on it. I'm aware the pickups aren't right, but nothing a new pickguard and better pickups right.

Plus I'm pretty sure Jake wasn't the inspiration. Seems more like it was Robbie Robertson.


----------



## r33per

budda said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands like hell you don't need another delay pedal . Buy the empress, buy it now.


Absolutely! Another delay, stack them. Great fun


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's why said it's a gateway. You still gotta put work on it. I'm aware the pickups aren't right, but nothing a new pickguard and better pickups right.
> 
> Plus I'm pretty sure Jake wasn't the inspiration. Seems more like it was Robbie Robertson.


The inspiration was 100% the California Special:


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> The inspiration was 100% the California Special:



Which is actually a clone of the Thorn C/S Ron was doing before coming to the Fender CS


----------



## Gnarcade

MUTANTOID said:


> This isn't guitar related, but I have been LUSTING over the Arturia V Collection for a while now. I am now on the fence between V Collection and NI Komplete. Any synth heads here that have experience with either?



I have V collection 7 and NI Komplete. I'm guessing you're primarily interested in the synths and keys so that's what I'll comment on in regard to NI: Both are really fun, but I find I end up playing with the NI stuff a little more often. Their synths have more of a "grab and go" feeling to them where as the Arturia stuff has a ton of depth. It might be my personal preference due to context (parent of a 1 year old) that often only gives me 20-30 minutes at a time to jam. Another thing to consider in my experience is that the NI stuff has its own vibe, tending to sound more modern and polished. Whereas the Arturia synths absolutely replicate the specific instruments they are modeling with precision, for all the good and bad that comes along with that. 

I might think about it like this - 
- looking to quickly locate and apply a sound you have in your head, particularly one more modern? Go with NI Komplete. 
- Want to play around or dig into historically accurate models of vintage synths? Go with Arturia. 

One final caveat to my commentary - I have no keyboard/piano talent whatsoever. I'm a hack guitar player who slaps my hands against a cheap midi keyboard and knows just enough about synthesis to be dangerous.


----------



## protest

Picked up a TC-100 from GC's used site to check out and run against the 20th Anniv. Shiva.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

r33per said:


> Absolutely! Another delay, stack them. Great fun



FWIW I was checking out videos of the Supa Puss and CCD and it was making me GAS for them agian. 

Honestly the Empress sounded fantastic and exactly what I wanted sound wise, but a nitpicky dealbreaker was how the time knob worked. I hate it when delays separate the time settings on a switch. I don't like it when you need to use a switch/toggle to get a delay's full time length. 

Honestly, my ideal delay would be the Line 6 DM4, but... its big. Really big.  And needs it's own power supply.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

aaand i bought a pittbull CL 120 lol


----------



## protest

KnightBrolaire said:


> aaand i bought a pittbull CL 120 lol



Word of advice. If you like tight, clear metal rhythm tones you're goign to plug in, and then want to sell the rest of your amps. 

Don't.

Give it like 6 months, and then see if you still like it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

protest said:


> Word of advice. If you like tight, clear metal rhythm tones you're goign to plug in, and then want to sell the rest of your amps.
> 
> Don't.
> 
> Give it like 6 months, and then see if you still like it.


Eh I doubt it'll ever replace my revv or mk3. I had a UL a few years ago but I hated how it felt like it was fighting me for every note. I know I like juicy, liquidy gain laden amps but sometimes it's fun to dabble with drier sounding amps. This CL already sounds miles better than the UL I had.


----------



## protest

KnightBrolaire said:


> Eh I doubt it'll ever replace my revv or mk3. I had a UL a few years ago but I hated how it felt like it was fighting me for every note. I know I like juicy, liquidy gain laden amps but sometimes it's fun to dabble with drier sounding amps. This CL already sounds miles better than the UL I had.



The CL 100 is my favorite of the VHT's that I've owned. Never owned a UL, but I've played one a few times. I've owned 5 VHT's and I always wind up at the point where I feel like they're fighting me. I've never been able to keep one for more than a year or so. I wind up going back to a Mark or KSR, which have some similar qualities to the Pittbulls but just inherently have more juice in their tone.


----------



## loganflynn294

Made good on my post few pages back...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alright I'm getting the TC Flashback 2. The Flashback 1 had the cool tap-set feature, but couldn't self oscillate. The Flashback 2 fixed it so the analog models CAN self-oscillate, but they ditched the tap tempo. I just found out a year ago they added a setting in the editor that lets you ditch the (IMO) useless Mash feature and use an on-board tap tempo, so yeah, it's gonna be the delay I go with.


----------



## rokket2005

Been camping reverb and ebay for a cool jaguar for a couple weeks now, so today I finally bit the bullet and bought a distressor instead. Oh well, my vocals need more help than my guitars do anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alright I'm getting the TC Flashback 2. The Flashback 1 had the cool tap-set feature, but couldn't self oscillate. The Flashback 2 fixed it so the analog models CAN self-oscillate, but they ditched the tap tempo. I just found out a year ago they added a setting in the editor that lets you ditch the (IMO) useless Mash feature and use an on-board tap tempo, so yeah, it's gonna be the delay I go with.


TC Electronic are apparently pretty prone to breaking or malfunctioning.


----------



## narad

Bought some upgrade parts from Mesa to bring my Mark III up to 2021 specs....










Incredible.


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> Bought some upgrade parts from Mesa to bring my Mark III up to 2021 specs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible.



Was it the screws of the grill?


----------



## Azarea

Soldering iron tips, because the friend I had lent my station to for the past year never tined it or cleaned it and it's completely oxidyzed. Solder doesnt stick to it and the tip isn't hot enough to melt solder now, even when regulating at 450°C... the top side of the tip is, but that's not even remotely manageable to build on a cramped PCB.


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> Was it the screws of the grill?



Ya, screws and washers. Nothing fancy but I tried to get rid of the rust before by soaking them in vinegar, and instead it left the rust but stripped all the black off the screws. 

Though I'm disappointed the washers are not exactly the same type, even straight from Mesa. If anyone knows where to get the more of the dome-shaped older washers please let me know.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I really really want a DK2S since it would work great for my current project (rude hard rock/glam style with a shit ton of gain) and
help build some cool af leads as well as do cleans. Sadly they have Jackson stock pickups and a licensed floyd so I'd need to rewire it along with the sustainiac and buy an original floyd since I beat the hell out of mine. The only ones for sale are about $800, $250 for the floyd, probably $250 for a bridge and middle pickup, and I'd probably want locking tuners for all my guitars soon, plus a case or bag. Not spending that much for something I can live without.




buuuuut if anyone has one they're selling for cheap af I'll take it, or give you the BC Rich I'm selling. The HSS floyd GAS is strong and I'd love another sustainiac for E standard.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Help me!!!





















I want them all.


----------



## c7spheres

I did it! I finally bought something! Can't wait to check it out

View attachment 90221



narad said:


> Ya, screws and washers. Nothing fancy but I tried to get rid of the rust before by soaking them in vinegar, and instead it left the rust but stripped all the black off the screws.
> 
> Though I'm disappointed the washers are not exactly the same type, even straight from Mesa. If anyone knows where to get the more of the dome-shaped older washers please let me know.



Not sure if you saw these but maybe they got the parts mixed up or the wrong one ordered there. There's a few types they still sell. Not sure which is the correct one but maybe check these out. I think you got;

part# 300014
https://store.mesaboogie.com/products/washer-8-countersunk-nickel.html

but there's also these;

pt# 300020
https://store.mesaboogie.com/products/washer-nickel-chassis-washer.html

pt# 300017
https://store.mesaboogie.com/products/washer-black-chassis-washer-or-large-rubber-foot-washer.html


----------



## Bearitone

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Help me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all.


Yolo. Get the V


----------



## USMarine75

BigViolin said:


> Must.Not.Go.Down.Fuzz.Octave.Rabbit.Hole.



Let me know when you're ready to come over to the dark side. I have cookies and recommendations.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Bearitone said:


> Yolo. Get the V



I'm so close to snagging one bc they're great and go for peanuts


----------



## BigViolin

Enablers...all ya'll.


----------



## BigViolin

steinmetzify said:


> fuck that, come with me it’ll be fun. PlxFx does one of these with an additional switch to turn the octave off/on too. I’ll grab that one next.






narad said:


> Follow Beetronics on insta and surrender all your money to octave fuzzes.






USMarine75 said:


> Let me know when you're ready to come over to the dark side. I have cookies and recommendations.



Damn, I already did this with fuzz faces and have a Bone Machine that 
I've barely scratched the surface of what it will do. 

So are all of these just a variation on a theme? Seems like the life pedal is kinda unique.

So guys give me your top 3 and I'll start digging.


----------



## lewis

I think probably a Harley Benton Vintage 2x12
ive never owned one or a v30 equipped cab unbelievably and the time is right to change that.
(though I will quickly try and sell one V30 for a K100)


----------



## c7spheres

I did it! I finally bought something! Can't wait to check it out






- I'm still on the pre-order list for the Boss Tb-2W also but this one actually excites me more now because of that impedence control.


----------



## Millul

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Help me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all.



3, 4 and 5 - I'm looking to get one of thos Arctic Metals myself, the V is sick, and the 87 is hella cool (but I'd go for the candy apple red one personally)


----------



## USMarine75

BigViolin said:


> Damn, I already did this with fuzz faces and have a Bone Machine that
> I've barely scratched the surface of what it will do.
> 
> So are all of these just a variation on a theme? Seems like the life pedal is kinda unique.
> 
> So guys give me your top 3 and I'll start digging.



Not sure what tones you're looking for or price range... but some quick thoughts:

Bottom Line Up Front: ThorpyFX Muffroom Cloud, Deep Trip BOG, Deep Trip Kryptone, Henretta H-Bomb Fuzz, and Kingtone Si or Ge fuzz. 


Muff: Bass, scooped mids, smooth. Great for soloing or rhythm. More like a distortion than raspy fuzz. I'd recommend any of the EHX, JHS, and my fav the ThorpyFX Muffroom Cloud (also called Fallout Cloud I think). Thorpy is super quiet, smooth, and has unique bass and treble controls to really dial in perfect. Incredible for leads or rhythm. 

Fuzz Face: Really fuzzy, thin low end but sits in a mix well. Best into an OD. The Kingtone Ge or Si fuzz is my fav for Hendrix type stuff. Bonamassa and Eric Johnson FF are awesome too but can get expensive. Current fav is Deep Trip Land BOG (Band of Gypsies) - Hendrix Si Fuzz Face with bass contour (tight to rounded bass), high (smooth to aggressive), and bias control. 

Tone Bender: Raspy, throaty, but depensing on type not as much as FF. Comes in multiple versions with subtle tweaks to circuit over years. Again not a lot of bass but sits great in mix. Think Page. JHS Bender is really good. My current fav is Land Effects Kryptone (has tight control, high, and bias control like the BOG).

Fuzzstortion: Usually a FF or TB circuit with a built in pre or post dirt. Catalinbread Katzenkoenig is one of my fav because Fuzz and Rat mix well. Henretta Choad Master (also called Chord Master lol) is fuzz and MIAB and is amazing. 

Octave Fuzz: Usually an Octavia circuit plus fuzz. Some are more usable than others, often a niche tool, not for everyone. Henretta H-Bomb and Kingtone Octaland are my favs. Also the Emma Nojs because it has both octave up and down, the down is the best tracking octave I've ever heard. 

Modern Fuzz: Splatty, gated, noise! Devi ever. Dwarfcraft, NRG (from smooth to destruction). NRG is my fav it has a killer gated sounds but does it all. 

Things to know about fuzz... 

Many of the circuits are either Germanium (Ge) or Silicon (Si) transistors. Si is typically louder and Ge typically is quieter but cleans up better and has more range and character (Si gets louder/dirty quicker). But again circuit matters - the Kingtone Si Fuzz cleans up fantastic and does vintage no prob. 

There are modern features that are awesome to have. Bias control (affects voltage to transistor, makes it splatty or gated). Also treble contour to add girth to what are normally weaker bass circuits. Also some have a bass tightness control because circuits like muff get really bassy.

Just off the top of my head though. Theres a lot of great fuzz companies and pedals... I'm prob missing some obvious ones.


----------



## BigViolin

Thanks for the quick thoughts!...tons to consider in the big fuzzy world.

Fuzzfaces: my keepers are the EJ Gold Dunlop, a BC109 from Analogman and my fave, an older big box red Fulltone 69.

I've a couple of Skeddys that cover what I want from a muff. Benders are cool but I don't own a one. I'm probably most intrigued by the rat-fuzzes and the newer wild gated octave fuzzes.

Have you tried any of the Trombetta stuff?


----------



## USMarine75

Splatty gated but useful:



Simplified version of this fuzzstortion unit:



Havent tried Trombetta but I need to. Theres a company that makes amazing copies I just cant remember. Have to go through my reverb list.


----------



## oneblackened

Well my latest purchase was kind of a dud. I need to send this LTD baritone back to ESP because it has a twist in the neck...


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Current fav is Deep Trip Land BOG (Band of Gypsies) - Hendrix Si Fuzz Face with bass contour (tight to rounded bass), high (smooth to aggressive), and bias control.



It's not a fuzz face if it doesn't have a face. There was one guy making kind of aged replicas I was checking out but then they were going for $800-1200+


----------



## Martinzz

I'm searching for something new now. What about Parker P38 Electric Guitar? What can you say about this?


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Ordered a Dunlop DVP3, arrived, aaaaaaand back it goes due to scratchiness and cutting out at the end of travel (toe down, loudest). Tried with a completely different guitar and set of cables and does the same thing. Maybe it's dust or something in the pot but that whole assembly looks like a nightmare to disassemble and fully clean.
> 
> Sucks, it was over $200 shipped.



Returned it, spent $75 on a used Little Alligator on Reverb:




Works perfectly, silent, not as good at very gradual volume swells, but works for what I want to use it for.


----------



## c7spheres

The buffers in those are great. The cleartone buffer or whatever they call it. I have one in my Bad Horsie Wah. These are great pedals.


----------



## Matt08642

c7spheres said:


> The buffers in those are great. The cleartone buffer or whatever they call it. I have one in my Bad Horsie Wah. These are great pedals.



I have a Bad Horsie as well later in the chain, another super inexpensive used score off Reverb. It's funny, the reason I got a Morley wah (aside from being a Vai fanboy) was because my old Dunlop 535Q had a scratchy pot and janky switch (replaced the switch twice, once through Dunlop and once through a store warranty) and I was fed up, then all these years later the volume pedal was bought for more or less the same reasoning 

Love Morley stuff, but haven't tried any of the new compact or 20/20 pedals, hope they're the same indestructible quality!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Matt08642 said:


> Returned it, spent $75 on a used Little Alligator on Reverb:
> 
> View attachment 90340
> 
> 
> Works perfectly, silent, not as good at very gradual volume swells, but works for what I want to use it for.


You should mod it so there are more than two volume levels.


----------



## Millul

Got the Rockits KRK5 and the Scarlett Solo, but I'll get the cables to connect them only tomorrow (don't ask...).
Had A TON of fun playing the NDSP Plini plugin trial through headphones, though! can't wait to try it through monitors!

Jonesing for some AMT preamp pedals as well..,we never have too many options, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna probably get the auto-return Crybaby Mini. I used to have the standard Crybaby 535Q and honestly the size didn't bug me at all. The lack of a switchless feature did. But I just remembered it exists, And I'm running out of pedalboard space, sooo...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna probably get the auto-return Crybaby Mini. I used to have the standard Crybaby 535Q and honestly the size didn't bug me at all. The lack of a switchless feature did. But I just remembered it exists, And I'm running out of pedalboard space, sooo...



ended up pulling the trigger. Zzounds website claims they only had one left so fuck it.  Hope I got it in time.


----------



## MUTANTOID

Gnarcade said:


> I have V collection 7 and NI Komplete. I'm guessing you're primarily interested in the synths and keys so that's what I'll comment on in regard to NI: Both are really fun, but I find I end up playing with the NI stuff a little more often. Their synths have more of a "grab and go" feeling to them where as the Arturia stuff has a ton of depth. It might be my personal preference due to context (parent of a 1 year old) that often only gives me 20-30 minutes at a time to jam. Another thing to consider in my experience is that the NI stuff has its own vibe, tending to sound more modern and polished. Whereas the Arturia synths absolutely replicate the specific instruments they are modeling with precision, for all the good and bad that comes along with that.
> 
> I might think about it like this -
> - looking to quickly locate and apply a sound you have in your head, particularly one more modern? Go with NI Komplete.
> - Want to play around or dig into historically accurate models of vintage synths? Go with Arturia.
> 
> One final caveat to my commentary - I have no keyboard/piano talent whatsoever. I'm a hack guitar player who slaps my hands against a cheap midi keyboard and knows just enough about synthesis to be dangerous.



I appreciate the feedback! I think the NI bundle is a better use of my money. I'm not a purist, just looking for a wide selection of usable tones that's not going to take long to tweak.


----------



## r33per

USMarine75 said:


> Octave Fuzz: Usually an Octavia circuit plus fuzz. Some are more usable than others, often a niche tool, not for everyone. Henretta H-Bomb and Kingtone Octaland are my favs. Also the Emma Nojs because it has both octave up and down, the down is the best tracking octave I've ever heard.


I do like an octave fuzz, never heard of the Emma Okto-nojs before. Suffice to say, based on this, I'm a fan and will be seeking one out...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mourguitars

Hey ! I finally bought something....

E83CC tube...$25 shipped

But honestly i really don't need anything....i have shelfs of stuff , Today i put a WGS ReaperHP and a Invader in a 2x12 cab wired it to 8 ohms...they pair well like a Heritage and Greenback...suprised

Mike


----------



## akinari

Martinzz said:


> I'm searching for something new now. What about Parker P38 Electric Guitar? What can you say about this?



If you find a good deal on one, do it. Maybe replace the pickups depending on what you want it to do. Stock bridge pickup splits well but ain't the tightest ever.


----------



## odibrom

... so I'm for the first time in more than 15 years looking for 6 string guitar humbuckers... I'm open for suggestions bellow the €120 mark on Alnico 5 loaded magnets mid/high output. For those whom may need the info, they're for an Ibanez S2120X, mahogany body, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard and LoPro Double Edge trem (means it has piezos included)

... I'm also getting Triplseshot pickup rings, a new piezo preamp, barrel jacks, a new gigbag...


----------



## ATRguitar91

Been demoing Helix Native for about a week and I think I'm going to pull the trigger on an HX Stomp instead of a Ceres. The main draw for me is that it will let me play through headphones/monitors without turning on my computer, and I can run it stereo into my poweramp using the preamp models.

I don't jive with a lot of the high gain models, but a few (Archon, Rev, Engl) sound awesome and the amount of options are way more than I'll ever need.

A/Bing the Helix models versus some of my preamp pedals and they both sound pretty equally great, but the flexibility the Stomp will provide is hard to beat. If/when I start playing with other people again I can bring just the Stomp, my Quilter Microblock, and maybe a cab and I'm set.

My real worry is that this sends me down the digital rabbit hole and soon I'll be selling my cabs and getting an FRFR speaker.


----------



## narad

I just grabbed a used copy of this. So, about to have a lot of pedal GAS:


----------



## BigViolin

That's trouble...right there.

Been watching Beetronics Swarm vids....shit!


----------



## MFB

There's a Crush Pro 60 1x12 combo with footswitch on FB for literally have price that I'm tempted to jump on, but I have absolutely zero need for it considering I have my micro-Dark/DSL1H and Marshall 1x12. If I ever got around to recording I'd probably use it with a load box into my Scarlett, but my main player amp would still end up as the MD since it's got headphone out.

Still, it'd be nice to have a two channel amp :/


----------



## zodiactone

Revv 100P


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> Been demoing Helix Native for about a week and I think I'm going to pull the trigger on an HX Stomp instead of a Ceres. The main draw for me is that it will let me play through headphones/monitors without turning on my computer, and I can run it stereo into my poweramp using the preamp models.
> 
> I don't jive with a lot of the high gain models, but a few (Archon, Rev, Engl) sound awesome and the amount of options are way more than I'll ever need.
> 
> A/Bing the Helix models versus some of my preamp pedals and they both sound pretty equally great, but the flexibility the Stomp will provide is hard to beat. If/when I start playing with other people again I can bring just the Stomp, my Quilter Microblock, and maybe a cab and I'm set.
> 
> My real worry is that this sends me down the digital rabbit hole and soon I'll be selling my cabs and getting an FRFR speaker.


Stomp is ordered, didn't even make it to the end of the Helix Native trial period.


----------



## Gtan7

Scumback speakers. Thinking about mul-scale that goes to at least 28" on bass side, since i noticed many options at Claas guitars Germany...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This wasn't planned at all... But it was for peanuts. Seems like it's gonna be a killer mod project.


----------



## budda

Trying not to buy gear for 3mo to juice the bank balance. We'll see what temptations arise


----------



## narad

Probably just passing through, but...


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> Trying not to buy gear for 3mo to juice the bank balance. We'll see what temptations arise


Stay strong! Gear is nice but, having a good buffer in your account is such a breath of fresh air


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> Stay strong! Gear is nice but, having a good buffer in your account is such a breath of fresh air



Aiming for 5 digits before I go after anything else. My collection isnt lacking, but the bound block JM GAS has been relentless. Also reminding myself to work on mixing and recording, which heavily diverts from any gear lust once it gets going  (aside from new headphones).


----------



## Mourguitars

Theres been a Genz Benz G-Flex 212 cab on my local CL for moths for $200...i just called the guy...looks like the speakers are front mounted...hmmm might be a new cab day...

If anyones used one chime in please...

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This wasn't planned at all... But it was for peanuts. Seems like it's gonna be a killer mod project.
> View attachment 90622



I just realized that I now have a proper excuse to get the EMG Daemonum or Super 77 set.


----------



## c7spheres

Mourguitars said:


> Theres been a Genz Benz G-Flex 212 cab on my local CL for moths for $200...i just called the guy...looks like the speakers are front mounted...hmmm might be a new cab day...
> 
> If anyones used one chime in please...
> 
> Mike


 For $200 that's a good deal, assuming condition, functionality is good etc.
- It's a good sounding cab. I always thought it had a bit to much porting on the bottom. It's light weight too/ thinner wood than most cabs.
- There were several versions with different speakers, some before George Lynch endorsed them and some after, some with top handles and some with side handles etc.
- As far as quality they are built well too.


----------



## Mourguitars

c7spheres said:


> For $200 that's a good deal, assuming condition, functionality is good etc.
> - It's a good sounding cab. I always thought it had a bit to much porting on the bottom. It's light weight too/ thinner wood than most cabs.
> - There were several versions with different speakers, some before George Lynch endorsed them and some after, some with top handles and some with side handles etc.
> - As far as quality they are built well too.



Yea i spent hours googling it , i think it will sound good. ill put it on the back wall here in the office up off the floor facing me . He said it's like the stock photo he posted with the top handles , just waiting on pics to be texted to me ...but hey, i finally called someone with a ad on CL and actually talked to them vs just texting ! He's just a half mile away from me so hoping to get or check it out thursday


----------



## DudeManBrother

Mourguitars said:


> Yea i spent hours googling it , i think it will sound good. ill put it on the back wall here in the office up off the floor facing me . He said it's like the stock photo he posted with the top handles , just waiting on pics to be texted to me ...but hey, i finally called someone with a ad on CL and actually talked to them vs just texting ! He's just a half mile away from me so hoping to get or check it out thursday


That’s so rare on CL now adays. I just did the same thing with an actual phone call and coherent conversation. I grabbed a mic pre from him, just a few miles away, and we ended up chatting music and recording for almost 4 hours.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Theres been a Genz Benz G-Flex 212 cab on my local CL for moths for $200...i just called the guy...looks like the speakers are front mounted...hmmm might be a new cab day...
> 
> If anyones used one chime in please...
> 
> Mike


I have had one for like 20 years or something. I bought it new back in the day. Eminence V30 based speakers, kind of sound like the V12 speakers they make. The cab can be kind of lower mid scooped, but that makes it sound bigger on the low end. Smoother high end. Some of my amps love it, others hate it. Bigger than most 212 cabs.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I have had one for like 20 years or something. I bought it new back in the day. Eminence V30 based speakers, kind of sound like the V12 speakers they make. The cab can be kind of lower mid scooped, but that makes it sound bigger on the low end. Smoother high end. Some of my amps love it, others hate it. Bigger than most 212 cabs.



Awesome info Shask ! Thanks .... Yea i have to buy something , parts are still out of stock on a few pedals i want to build , have every ANOS tube's that's sought after..Drawers full of pickups..i gave one to a member that was looking for something i had ..sent it free, been looking at Les Pauls but i broke 2 head stocks so been looking at the Edwards but im still on the fence...But speakers change the tone a lot so a $200 cab it will be ! lol

I did sell my Prophesy and Piranha and a few rack effects last year...was looking at the Synergy stuff to buy but Bruce is coming out with a new 2021 IE4 thats got my interest some what....just glad a have a massive warehouse to store and play it all !

Prices have sky rocketed on gear so just waiting for deals and steals when they pop up...

Mike


----------



## c7spheres

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome info Shask ! Thanks .... Yea i have to buy something , parts are still out of stock on a few pedals i want to build , have every ANOS tube's that's sought after..Drawers full of pickups..i gave one to a member that was looking for something i had ..sent it free, been looking at Les Pauls but i broke 2 head stocks so been looking at the Edwards but im still on the fence...But speakers change the tone a lot so a $200 cab it will be ! lol
> 
> I did sell my Prophesy and Piranha and a few rack effects last year...was looking at the Synergy stuff to buy but Bruce is coming out with a new 2021 IE4 thats got my interest some what....just glad a have a massive warehouse to store and play it all !
> 
> Prices have sky rocketed on gear so just waiting for deals and steals when they pop up...
> 
> Mike


 Bruce (Egnater) has a working prototype of the new IE4. He put a picture up on the rack forum of Facebook. It's looks basiclaly the same. Interesting he's reviving it since the Synergy stuff is already out.


----------



## MFB

Volume knob on my Micro Dark seems to be acting up, so I guess that'll have to get fixed for now; it did have me looking at replacing it with a different little headphone amp, but I figure the repair will probably last longer than risk another amp having the same problem from cheap parts.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Mourguitars said:


> Theres been a Genz Benz G-Flex 212 cab on my local CL for moths for $200...i just called the guy...looks like the speakers are front mounted...hmmm might be a new cab day...
> 
> If anyones used one chime in please...
> 
> Mike


I used to have one. It was really punchy sounding with a lot of low end. It was pretty dark sounding imo. I liked it but would have preferred celestion v30 speakers.


----------



## Mourguitars

I think im being "ghosted " on the cab....lol

Ill give it to the end of weekend , people have lives i understand that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> I think im being "ghosted " on the cab....lol



Having the same issue with the Squier I just bought.  Haven't gotten a shipping notice yet plus the dude hasn't replied to my message. Gonna have to do the same and wait a day or two.


----------



## MFB

Saw the new Fender Boxer series Telecaster, red ain't my bag but it would've been cool to have an H/H Tele; but then I saw the price and noped right the fuck out


----------



## NickS

MFB said:


> Saw the new Fender Boxer series Telecaster, red ain't my bag but it would've been cool to have an H/H Tele; but then I saw the price and noped right the fuck out



I think $1,199 is actually a pretty good deal, being that they are MIJ.....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NickS said:


> I think $1,199 is actually a pretty good deal, being that they are MIJ.....


Are they really made in Japan, or are they manufactured in China and put together in Japan?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Are they really made in Japan, or are they manufactured in China and put together in Japan?



They're from Fender Japan, which means MIJ


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the dude isn't responding to my messages, so I'm just gonna message Reverb to get a refund hopefully. Pisses me off because I've been really wanting to try a Stagemaster for awhile now.

Oh well, guess it means I need to do that baritone project I've been thinking about. Been thinking about doing something like getting a Squier body and throwing on a Fender or Warmoth conversion neck.


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the dude isn't responding to my messages, so I'm just gonna message Reverb to get a refund hopefully. Pisses me off because I've been really wanting to try a Stagemaster for awhile now.
> 
> Oh well, guess it means I need to do that baritone project I've been thinking about. Been thinking about doing something like getting a Squier body and throwing on a Fender or Warmoth conversion neck.




The guy with the cab messaged me back , he's just busy....im just 3 streets away. Whats that a 10 min round trip start to finish with loading and unloading a cab...lol ..I don't ask any questions any more but.....

Come get your cash man !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> The guy with the cab messaged me back , he's just busy....im just 3 streets away. Whats that a 10 min round trip start to finish with loading and unloading a cab...lol ..I don't ask any questions any more but.....
> 
> Come get your cash man !



Jesus christ. 

Also are we buying from the same guy? My dude just messaged me back and told me he's gonna try and ship it monday. He's new to reverb (No feedback, my fault for taking the risk) and said hes still learning as he goes.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Mourguitars said:


> Theres been a Genz Benz G-Flex 212 cab on my local CL for moths for $200...i just called the guy...looks like the speakers are front mounted...hmmm might be a new cab day...
> 
> If anyones used one chime in please...
> 
> Mike


I’m using a gems benz 2x12 sitting on the bottom, above it have a Carvin 2x12 with vintage 30’s. My 5153 III 50 watt sounds massive. It’s the kinda tone where you want to do muted scratchy strumming because it sounds so badass. The cab I think is added quite a bit of depth to the tone, and paired with the v30’s it’s the best tone I’ve ever had. For 200$ go buy the damn thing already!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been thinking about nabbing a Gflex cab as well. If I don't dig the speakers, I was gonna throw in a V30/M65 combo.


----------



## budda

Ugh I just found out american pro strats also have my beloved deep C neck. The 60's C on my LE is nice but not as comfy.

There's also a used LP classic GT for more than it should be in Toronto, started to check already (an 06 I think).

Remember when I posted about temptations, on wednesday


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Ugh I just found out american pro strats also have my beloved deep C neck. The 60's C on my LE is nice but not as comfy.
> 
> There's also a used LP classic GT for more than it should be in Toronto, started to check already (an 06 I think).
> 
> Remember when I posted about temptations, on wednesday



I'm assuming the Deep C is a thicker than average Fender C profile?


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm assuming the Deep C is a thicker than average Fender C profile?



Yeah, just a bit beefier but not thick U/nocaster spec by any stretch.

I loved it on my am pro jazzmaster, and my custom jm has a similar neck at 86-96.


----------



## SamSam

My mac mini arrived on Thursday, everything installed and fucking loving it. I accidentally opened 8 instances of superior drummer and it took about 10 seconds to load


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Yeah, just a bit beefier but not thick U/nocaster spec by any stretch.
> 
> I loved it on my am pro jazzmaster, and my custom jm has a similar neck at 86-96.



I think I'd still dig it. I love Schecter necks so I love rounder, deeper necks for sure.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I'd still dig it. I love Schecter necks so I love rounder, deeper necks for sure.



It feels great. To the point I'm considering trying to move the seafoam strat for a pink HSS one, despite not needing HSS .


----------



## Steo

Just bought a Vht V-drive, hopefully getting it in next few days.


----------



## USMarine75

So the Jackson MF1 Marty Friedman (purple cracked mirror) is $1200 and made in China? 

And the USA model is at least $4300?

WTF.



budda said:


> It feels great. To the point I'm considering trying to move the seafoam strat for a pink HSS one, despite not needing HSS .



The pink HSS Nick Johnston? Been GASing hard for that myself. Especially after watching Nick demo between his custom and that and seeing/hearing no difference.


----------



## Mourguitars

My friend that passed last year , went to visit his mom today and she told me she found more music stuff to give me....

Peachtree M24 speakers...man so crisp and clear,...im pretty amazed with them so i just bought some iso pads for them and my Adam TV7 just now off Amazon

Also got a big sub for the Peachtree speakers, its a mirage Lf-100i think, he also spared no expense when buying speaker cables...got a mother load

Hey i got a Weeping Demon Wah as well !

A 16 ohm Cel Greenback..

Also got a pair of KRK rocket 5's and stands....

They are well to do and she wouldn't take any money but she's 92 so we done a lot of stuff around the house for her and call her as well as my mom 2-3 times a week...pays to be nice

But still waiting on that Genz Benz cab guy...but i really need to orginize and redo my messy desk ..them M24's sound pretty awesome ....so not a bad day at all and many things to do but i really want that cab...lol

Mike


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> The pink HSS Nick Johnston? Been GASing hard for that myself. Especially after watching Nick demo between his custom and that and seeing/hearing no difference.



Fender american pro.


----------



## Bentaycanada

Hopefully a Synergy Bogner Ecstasy module!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Recently acquired a Peavey Rockmaster, and am looking for a good poweramp to combine. Would a Rivera Hammer 120 work? I could run stereo with my Victory Kraken preamp, and even just run it mono.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I've never seen that spelling before. Almost Prescience, almost Presence.


----------



## MFB

Like a broken record, but I think I'm finally going to commit to the SD Distortion for my EC-401, and the Phat Cat for my EC-1000; wish the PC came in that dope zebra, but chrome will make due, and give me that old school cool look for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Recently acquired a Peavey Rockmaster, and am looking for a good poweramp to combine. Would a Rivera Hammer 120 work? I could run stereo with my Victory Kraken preamp, and even just run it mono.



My back hurts just looking at this.


----------



## Einhander

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


----------



## Einhander

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!



I recently traded in my LTD H 308 due to not playing it anymore and picked up this Jackson sl7p model for $340 out the door with no issues. Loved my eight but def not crying about adding a third seven to the family.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Took a week but Homeboy finally shipped the Squier. Still hoping nothing goes wrong, like the tracking number is fake.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaand now I'm looking at the EVH Chorus or MXR Analog chorus. Something for the FX loop.

Or idunno. I still got that Zoom MS pedal. Might try to see how those chorus effects sound.


----------



## oniduder

i am kind of curious about that new legator 8 string fanned fret star shapped headless,

Xtreme-ly heavy metal crazy 

and cheap, great combo


----------



## Steinmetzify

So this thing showed up, Discomfort Designs Black Tooth Fuzz. It’s an EQD Life pedal clone. If you like fuzz, this is a fuckin good time lol






Nice clean work @technomancer


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> So this thing showed up, Discomfort Designs Black Tooth Fuzz. It’s an EQD Life pedal clone. If you like fuzz, this is a fuckin good time lol
> 
> View attachment 91101
> 
> View attachment 91102
> 
> 
> Nice clean work @technomancer



I've got to either find the time to build one of these or just break down and buy one 

Cool to see he is doing his own boards for his pedals.


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Took a week but Homeboy finally shipped the Squier. Still hoping nothing goes wrong, like the tracking number is fake.




Congrats ! hope all arrives well...

Ive heard nothing back on the Genz Benz cab.....last text i asked if we still had a deal and he said yes ....is what it is i guess

So...................

I buying the new M1 mac mini , ill get 16 on the ram like my 2011 mac mini ...what a awesome machine ...time to upgrade

Bought a Decimator 2 ..i have a use for it

Bought a Radial Twin City A-B-y switcher, Alto Music had great deals on the pedals on reverb...late night shopping

Bought a bottle of Armor All to make my cabs and Head shells look nice and shinny...and very slick !

Mike


----------



## ATRguitar91

Seems like a lot of people are having no luck with online sellers. 

I've been trying to get ahold of a dude selling a Headrush 112 for a week and can't get a response. Do you not want my cash? I don't get it.


----------



## Shask

ATRguitar91 said:


> I don't get it.



He ain't gettin' the cash either. lol


----------



## Mourguitars

ATRguitar91 said:


> Seems like a lot of people are having no luck with online sellers.
> 
> I've been trying to get ahold of a dude selling a Headrush 112 for a week and can't get a response. Do you not want my cash? I don't get it.




Thank you, dont get it either....im paying with your asking price , not low balling , hey ill take it , ill come over or you bring it over. im wear a mask the whole nine.....just come get or let me bring your Money $$$$

Ive talked to him a few times , seems cool...gheez a voice finally vs some very vague scrambled words in a text like a lot of people

I dont know anymore....lifes getting strange and stranger..im oldskool..deals a deal


----------



## Mourguitars

Just bought a set of G12H/ V30 Celestions....

I gotta stay off Reverb , i think they will pair well in that Avatar 2x12 i have


----------



## BigViolin

Love that combo.


----------



## Vyn

Have just had a relationship blow up in a spectacularly messy way, so I think I’m going to engage in some retail therapy by getting a birth-year guitar. Have settled on one of these:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Seems like a lot of people are having no luck with online sellers.
> 
> I've been trying to get ahold of a dude selling a Headrush 112 for a week and can't get a response. Do you not want my cash? I don't get it.



It did actually finally arrive.  And so far it's in dire need of a cleaning. But from what I can tell it doesn't sound bad at all and seems like it can be a real player. I'm sold on at ATM. 

I bought some stuff that I'm hoping would be a good alternative to Gorgomyte, since it seems to be hard to come by nowadays. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VX8DMKI/?tag=sevenstringorg-20






Cuz lemme tell you, these frets are naaaaaaaasty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand now I'm looking at the EVH Chorus or MXR Analog chorus. Something for the FX loop.
> 
> Or idunno. I still got that Zoom MS pedal. Might try to see how those chorus effects sound.



So I ended up settling on a pedal...

... a second JHS Emperor. 






...This time the V2. I'm gonna keep the V2 in front of my amp because the output is supposed to be a lot more tame. And my big-ass V1 will go in the loop because I want to use it as a sort of lead boost deal, or just as some kind of level boost. My V1 is one of the early ones with the output issue. It always boosts the signal, even when the volume is at 0.

...Or I'm just gonna sell it. We'll see.


----------



## Millul

I am checking out a review - published like...1hr ago?!?  - of the new Hugehs&Kettner AmpMan and...well...well...I might become a guines pig for the Modern version  as features look very good for the proce, and it seems to sound good.

Also hunting up and down the net marketplaces for an ESP deal which seems to not be there ATM...


----------



## ATRguitar91

All these digital threads are not helping my FRFR gas... Especially since I've sold some gear this week and have extra cash burning a hole in my pocket.

I'm gonna try and be patient and wait for one to show up locally, but I may just have to bite the bullet and buy one new. 

The price on the Headrush 108 is just right, but the drummer I play with hits pretty hard and I'm not sure it would hang. It also seems like one 8 inch speaker isn't going to be able to get much louder than my HS5 monitors for jamming at home.

Choices choices...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> All these digital threads are not helping my FRFR gas... Especially since I've sold some gear this week and have extra cash burning a hole in my pocket.
> 
> I'm gonna try and be patient and wait for one to show up locally, but I may just have to bite the bullet and buy one new.
> 
> The price on the Headrush 108 is just right, but the drummer I play with hits pretty hard and I'm not sure it would hang. It also seems like one 8 inch speaker isn't going to be able to get much louder than my HS5 monitors for jamming at home.
> 
> Choices choices...



Honestly I got some Harbinger 112 powered speaker and it's pretty cool. It's got kind of a scooped voicing but it gets loud. Also super cheap.


----------



## USMarine75

Bought a bunch of old NOS Peavey pickups. Their radiused rail (DB2) were legit. Got 3 of these for a SSS Wolfgang project.




Also bought a covered set of HP pickups that look like the old T60 pickups.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Just got a Boss MD200, a Keeley 4 knob, and a bunch of cables for my pedalboard.

Next is a Sennheiser e609 and a Boss EV30 expression pedal.


----------



## Bearitone

I have a temple audio board and i am so tempted to get the power supply modules and the 4CM module


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly I got some Harbinger 112 powered speaker and it's pretty cool. It's got kind of a scooped voicing but it gets loud. Also super cheap.


Looks like a pretty good option, but $250 is pretty close to a used Headrush FRFR. I like that those are specifically geared to guitar tones.


----------



## Mourguitars

Mo money spent...

MXR EVH Flanger..found one on Reverb at a decent price hardy used w/box power supply and box paperwork candy

MXR EVH Phaser...same deal as above

Now on to the pedalboard planner app...then finding the right sized board and looking at the cables..and prices...want it done right

Rainy day here , so online shopping continues 

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> Bought a bunch of old NOS Peavey pickups. Their radiused rail (DB2) were legit. Got 3 of these for a SSS Wolfgang project.
> 
> View attachment 91179
> 
> 
> Also bought a covered set of HP pickups that look like the old T60 pickups.
> 
> View attachment 91180



I had those Peavey Rails in a Peavey Tele once ...man what a nice sounding fat guitar ! I gave it away to my brother in-law 

That Wolfgang looks sweet !

Mike


----------



## AngryPossum

An 80s Marshall Combo Amp. MIE


----------



## r33per

Vyn said:


> ...a birth-year guitar


Well that thought has never even entered my head. Sounds like a mission!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r33per said:


> Well that thought has never even entered my head. Sounds like a mission!!!



The trick is to get one before you're old enough for them to be actually worth something.


----------



## USMarine75

PSA

For you 5-6 year olds on here, 2015 was a shit year for most Gibsons.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> The trick is to get one before you're old enough for them to be actually worth something.



I'm very lucky in that I'm early 90's so there's options available that aren't cancerously expensive. As it is, that's an ST72-86DSC made in Japan, the pre-cursor to the actual Malmsteen signatures and in an usual colour for them, so I've been lucky to score it dirt cheap. An actual USA Malmsteen from around then would be like 3 times the price.


----------



## r33per

MaxOfMetal said:


> The trick is to get one before you're old enough for them to be actually worth something.


Hmm. 81 for me...
All suggestions welcome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

r33per said:


> Hmm. 81 for me...
> All suggestions welcome!



Probably some old japanese made Ibanez or Aria.


----------



## narad

r33per said:


> Hmm. 81 for me...
> All suggestions welcome!



I'm similar. A birthday guitar is probably a lost cause, but a birthday amp or pedal is more promising. Mesa Mark IIC were being made during my birth month.


----------



## MrWulf

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It did actually finally arrive.  And so far it's in dire need of a cleaning. But from what I can tell it doesn't sound bad at all and seems like it can be a real player. I'm sold on at ATM.
> 
> I bought some stuff that I'm hoping would be a good alternative to Gorgomyte, since it seems to be hard to come by nowadays.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VX8DMKI/?tag=sevenstringorg-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz lemme tell you, these frets are naaaaaaaasty.



Thats basically Gorgomyte but without the expensive Gorgomyte branding


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MrWulf said:


> Thats basically Gorgomyte but without the expensive Gorgomyte branding



After using it, I can confirm it. It maybe has a different cloth material and oil base, but it works and almost smells exactly like Gorgomyte. You get more for like half the price.  I just know after using it on my Stagemaster and oiling the fretboard with some F-One, the fretboard is basically brand new. 

Speaking of the Stagemaster, I'm gonna have to do a pickup swap. I'm trying to figure out why the guitar is noisy, but i think it's coming down to either both pickups being absolute ass or the 3-way toggle being the culprit. Either way, after seeing some videos comparing different EMG pickups... just gonna go back to my tried and true 81/60 set. So that's gonna be my next purchase.


----------



## Seabeast2000

There's a part of me that wonders if this stuff would work on frets:


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> All these digital threads are not helping my FRFR gas... Especially since I've sold some gear this week and have extra cash burning a hole in my pocket.


Headrush 112 is ordered. Excited to put it through its paces and compare it to my monitors. My HS5s sound great, but I'm not as comfortable really cranking them like a cab. They're very directional which I don't love for casual jams either. 

Got it for $100 off new price which isn't bad. I always try to get gear at prices where I can make my money back on a resale. This is borderline by that standard, but assuming modelers continue getting more popular the value will hold pretty steady I think.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> just gonna go back to my tried and true 81/60 set. So that's gonna be my next purchase.



Scratch that, found an 81/81 set.


----------



## Bearitone

Thanks to @potency I bought a Marshall Mode 4 cab today, the one with g12k-100s. 

Pretty cool but, kinda boomy. I actually don’t like it as much as my Avatar contemporary 412 with g12k-100s and v30s.

Im going to try the X pattern in the Mode 4 cab and if I still don’t like it, I’m selling it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I got the Digitech Ricochet... But was sent a bum unit. Found out my tax refund came in, so instead of waiting for the refund from the seller, I'm gonna try another one.


----------



## budda

Just found out rough daycare costs, so gotta really narrow down what the next thing will be then lean into saving o'clock.

The 594 hbii SC gas is real.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Just found out rough daycare costs, so gotta really narrow down what the next thing will be then lean into saving o'clock.
> 
> The 594 hbii SC gas is real.



My PRS (non-Tremonti or baritone) GAS has kinda waned over the years
But a McCarty will always, always be killer.
EDIT: Oh and the Singlecut HB too.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My PRS (non-Tremonti or baritone) GAS has kinda waned over the years
> But a McCarty will always, always be killer.
> EDIT: Oh and the Singlecut HB too.



My rack is fender style and prs


----------



## Shask

budda said:


> Just found out rough daycare costs, so gotta really narrow down what the next thing will be then lean into saving o'clock.
> 
> The 594 hbii SC gas is real.


Daycare is crazy. Get used to Ramen and Zoom processors. lol.


----------



## NickS

Shask said:


> Daycare is crazy. Get used to Ramen and Zoom processors. lol.



That's the main reason I've been a stay-at-home dad for about 4 years now


----------



## USMarine75

Fedex update that the Reverend Eastsider T P90 should be here tomorrow instead of Thursday. 

Woot.


----------



## Bearitone

Did a full speaker swap between the Mode 4 cab and my Avatar cab. The Avatar still sounded better. Kinda freaky actually.

Were the Avatar Contemporary cabs designed to be clones of Orange cabs?

EDIT:
Just measured and holy cow. The Avatar contemporary 412 is smaller than the PPC412C (compact). Never knew i had such a small 412 cab: 

29” X 29” X 14”


----------



## StevenC

Bearitone said:


> Did a full speaker swap between the Mode 4 cab and my Avatar cab. The Avatar still sounded better. Kinda freaky actually.
> 
> Were the Avatar Contemporary cabs designed to be clones of Orange cabs?
> 
> EDIT:
> Just measured and holy cow. The Avatar contemporary 412 is smaller than the PPC412C (compact). Never knew i had such a small 412 cab:
> 
> 29” X 29” X 14”


Small cabs are where it's at! My Matamp 4x12 is 26"x26" and is based on their 4x10. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## r33per

budda said:


> Just found out rough daycare costs, so gotta really narrow down what the next thing will be then lean into saving o'clock.
> 
> The 594 hbii SC gas is real.


You mean this? (Item sold).

PRS McCarty 594 Hollowbody II - Yellow Tiger https://reverb.com/item/39177600-pr...00-prs-mccarty-594-hollowbody-ii-yellow-tiger


----------



## budda

r33per said:


> You mean this? (Item sold).
> 
> PRS McCarty 594 Hollowbody II - Yellow Tiger https://reverb.com/item/39177600-pr...00-prs-mccarty-594-hollowbody-ii-yellow-tiger



Gotta be SC though.


----------



## Bearitone

StevenC said:


> Small cabs are where it's at! My Matamp 4x12 is 26"x26" and is based on their 4x10. Sounds fantastic.



Is it still in production?
What’s the exact model name?


----------



## StevenC

Bearitone said:


> Is it still in production?
> What’s the exact model name?


They don't make them anymore as far as I know. Their model lineup has changed a few times since then. I think it's just called a compact 4x12, not sure on anything else, sorry.


----------



## USMarine75

Too busy playing the guitar to post a proper review, but...

The Reverend Eastsider T P90 is legit.


----------



## narad

Definitely one of my riskier purchases given that I actually don't dig the clips all that much, but going mostly on word-of-mouth recommendation:






Anyone know if it's easy to fix these sorts of dings, chips, and scrapes in hardwood?


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Definitely one of my riskier purchases given that I actually don't dig the clips all that much, but going mostly on word-of-mouth recommendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it's easy to fix these sorts of dings, chips, and scrapes in hardwood?


Fuckin bondo and paint basically.


----------



## narad

Bearitone said:


> Fuckin bondo and paint basically.



If you paint it, isn't it going to standout really badly against the stained wood?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Definitely one of my riskier purchases given that I actually don't dig the clips all that much, but going mostly on word-of-mouth recommendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it's easy to fix these sorts of dings, chips, and scrapes in hardwood?



It would probably easier to just build another box, but it's not impossible to restore this stuff, just very time consuming if the whole thing looks like this.

How much time and money do you want to throw at this and what is the end result you're looking for?

The basics would be to clean it really well, fill the gouges with filler as close to the original material as possible, and then mix up a custom color of stain to match. Then blend it with some fine sanding and staining where needed.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> It would probably easier to just build another box, but it's not impossible to restore this stuff, just very time consuming if the whole thing looks like this.
> 
> How much time and money do you want to throw at this and what is the end result you're looking for?
> 
> The basics would be to clean it really well, fill the gouges with filler as close to the original material as possible, and then mix up a custom color of stain to match. Then blend it with some fine sanding and staining where needed.



It pretty much looks like this all around, fairly beatup. I guess how much effort I put into it will be a factor of how much I like the amp, but I probably wouldn't want to throw more than a few hundred at it, and with Japanese labor costs, that's probably about 20 minutes of work! 

I wouldn't mind maybe having a flame maple headshell made for it, like the Suhr RIs, especially since I'm expecting to need the attenuator hooked up to get a decent sound and that seems like a pain with a combo, but no idea how much that would be:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A friend of mine told me his friend is trying to get into guitar and was looking to buy one. He asked me if I was willing to sell one of my guitars and I may just do that. Put money towards a baritone I wanted to get.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A friend of mine told me his friend is trying to get into guitar and was looking to buy one. He asked me if I was willing to sell one of my guitars and I may just do that. Put money towards a baritone I wanted to get.



Although the more I think about it, the less I'm up to doing it.  I realllyyy don't feel like trying to make a nut work for a baritone (especially since Im most likely gonna use a .68 - .72 gauge string). I'm not sure how wide the nut slots are with a graphtech nut, so aaauuuughhghgd. I'm leaning more towards just getting an already existing baritone like the Chapman BEA.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Although the more I think about it, the less I'm up to doing it.  I realllyyy don't feel like trying to make a nut work for a baritone (especially since Im most likely gonna use a .68 - .72 gauge string). I'm not sure how wide the nut slots are with a graphtech nut, so aaauuuughhghgd. I'm leaning more towards just getting an already existing baritone like the Chapman BEA.
> 
> View attachment 91337


Alternatively, a Floyd nut should let you up the string gauges pretty easily. Any baritones with a Floyd nut? Just block the trem (or don’t) and you should be good to go


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Alternatively, a Floyd nut should let up the string gauges pretty easily. Any baritones with a Floyd nut? Just block the trem (or don’t) and you should be good to go



I mean I was gonna get a Strat or Tele body and throw on an aftermarket baritone conversion neck. IIRC If I go Warmoth, it has a pre-slotted nut, or go another place and buy a Graphtech. Both options are the same (Warmoth uses Graphtech), but I don't recall how wide their nuts are for thicc strings.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean I was gonna get a Strat or Tele body and throw on an aftermarket baritone conversion neck. IIRC If I go Warmoth, it has a pre-slotted nut, or go another place and buy a Graphtech. Both options are the same (Warmoth uses Graphtech), but I don't recall how wide their nuts are for thicc strings.


If you aren’t picky on specs you can get a new Warmoth neck with a Floyd nut for not too much. That’s my last word on it lol. 

That said I want a Rabea Baritone and would probably pick that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ugh a baritone did pop up some where's. Its a 27 inch but I'm looking for a 28+ one. But it's so tempting


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> If you paint it, isn't it going to standout really badly against the stained wood?


If you want to restore, it is easier to take everything out. Sand down all of the finish. Use wood filler to level out dings. Then re-stain the wood.


----------



## BigViolin

narad said:


> Definitely one of my riskier purchases given that I actually don't dig the clips all that much, but going mostly on word-of-mouth recommendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if it's easy to fix these sorts of dings, chips, and scrapes in hardwood?



Is yours the Suhr or an original? Either way...good god, please don't touch that.

...and please, don't think about re-tolexing that Bogner cab.


----------



## Bentaycanada

These should be here on Friday!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ugh a baritone did pop up some where's. Its a 27 inch but I'm *looking for a 28+ one*. But it's so tempting



Somehow found one.  Pulling the trigger next week.


----------



## Elric

Bentaycanada said:


> These should be here on Friday!
> 
> View attachment 91386



The Syn Powerball module is a beast. Very underrated.


----------



## narad

BigViolin said:


> Is yours the Suhr or an original? Either way...good god, please don't touch that.
> 
> ...and please, don't think about re-tolexing that Bogner cab.



Original. Still waiting for the guy to deliver it -- he's going to take my Mills 4x12 and a couple pedals for a trivial amount of partial trade credit. But the whole case is dinged and scraped up... if it's possible to get it looking better I think it would be an improvement. I get a lot of enjoyment over bringing vintage stuff back to good condition, even if I lack the skill to do much about it and wind up outsourcing everything. But we'll see if it's even a good amp.

Oh yea, no worries about the Bogner  I love it in its beat-up glory. I might try to do a matching Gower mod Marshall. Not really sure they made any JMPs in white though as far as donor amps go.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Original. Still waiting for the guy to deliver it -- he's going to take my Mills 4x12 and a couple pedals for a trivial amount of partial trade credit. But the whole case is dinged and scraped up... if it's possible to get it looking better I think it would be an improvement. I get a lot of enjoyment over bringing vintage stuff back to good condition, even if I lack the skill to do much about it and wind up outsourcing everything. But we'll see if it's even a good amp.
> 
> Oh yea, no worries about the Bogner  I love it in its beat-up glory. I might try to do a matching Gower mod Marshall. Not really sure they made any JMPs in white though as far as donor amps go.



Off topic, but do you watch The Repair Shop?


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Off topic, but do you watch The Repair Shop?



Hadn't heard of it but looks interesting. And Stephen Fry approved


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Hadn't heard of it but looks interesting. And Stephen Fry approved



It's great. It's like the Great British Bake Off of knick-knacks, and I mean it in the best way possible.


----------



## Mourguitars

My speakers came in G12H/Vet 30 and my pedals came in...ive given up on that Genz Benz cab guy....

Im in no hurry but a pedalboard and stuff to make the cables is next...wanna do it right, measure a few times and buy once !

Mike


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mourguitars said:


> My speakers came in G12H/Vet 30 and my pedals came in...ive given up on that Genz Benz cab guy....
> 
> Im in no hurry but a pedalboard and stuff to make the cables is next...wanna do it right, measure a few times and buy once !
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 91418



If you're buying bulk cable, always add like 25% to what you think you need, same for connectors. You'll always need more cables made down the road, and it absolutely sucks having to order a small bit extra for an incomplete project. 

Just seal the ends of whatever you don't use with some heat shrink to keep the air (oxygen and humidity) out and it'll last forever. 

I bought a 100 ft spool like 10 years ago and still have a bunch left, but it's nice being able to make whatever cable I need.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This guitar sat on Reverb for 4, almost 5 years.

And I'm the one to finally buy it. 

I found an Agile AL-727 on Musicgoround, but like I said, I wanted a 28+'' baritone. After some searching I saw this STILL was on Reverb... So fuck it, gonna get this bad boy from Mexico and into my hands.


----------



## Steinmetzify

PlxFx Life clone showed up. 





Nice clean work, what I’ve come to expect from Paul. I have a bunch of his pedals all built well. This one has a separate switch to turn the octave on and off, really nice feature at the gain levels I’m using this for.


----------



## technomancer

Just a note for those that don't know, those PedalPCB boards are for sale to hobbyists through their website at https://www.pedalpcb.com/

They sell lots of cool boards and their stuff is great quality


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also after I get the Michael Kelly, I was gonna finally get the MXR Carbon Copy deluxe... But that new fucking Eventide pitch pedal is super tempting.


----------



## soap_opera_phantom

kinda torn between a Bad Cat Lynx X and a Soldano SLO 30 for my first foray *back* into tube amps


----------



## USMarine75

soap_opera_phantom said:


> kinda torn between a Bad Cat Lynx X and a Soldano SLO 30 for my first foray *back* into tube amps



Can't go wrong with either. Bad Cat is one of the most underrated brands. I had the SLO100 and a Hot Rod 50+ so I'm partial to the Soldano tone... but it would just depend on your tonal preferences.


----------



## soap_opera_phantom

USMarine75 said:


> Can't go wrong with either. Bad Cat is one of the most underrated brands. I had the SLO100 and a Hot Rod 50+ so I'm partial to the Soldano tone... but it would just depend on your tonal preferences.



90s Van Halen is my biggest inspiration, so I think the SLO might be the obvious choice, but I also like grittier/darker sounds too


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm looking at expanding my mic selection. 

but holy crap! They're crazy expensive in Canada. an akg414 is listed at $1699. In the US it's $1099. lol So it's way way more than just the exchange rate right now. 

Question: What are you people on the Canadian side doing about gear purchases these days since we can't cross the border? Are you just holding off until things open back up or are there better places than Long & McQuade that offer better deals?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also after I get the Michael Kelly, I was gonna finally get the MXR Carbon Copy deluxe... But that new fucking Eventide pitch pedal is super tempting.


What Michael Kelly are you getting?


----------



## Demiurge

I bought a fretless bass today and realized that I've completely ignored building-out a bass rig. What a terrible realization to have, knowing that I also absolutely need a hollowbody guitar, with company bonus hitting the bank this week.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Got a fairly significant/important promotion at work and found a "Demo' model with a 1/16" dent on the 'headstock' for some money off and snagged me one of these guys.

Being mostly an Ibanez dude, spoiled by my Lo-Pros and Wizard necks, I'll be interested in seeing how I like this. My Standard 8 is pretty nice, however I only had it for a few days before it had to go into storage.

EDIT: Holy crap that's a huge image. My bad


----------



## Steo

On the way:
Dr. J Blademaster, distortion pedal, from what I've heard demoed it's a low mids/bass heavy pedal. 
Hughes & Kettner Spirit of metal mini amp. Got it on a whim, never owned anything by Hughes & Kettner before. Seems flawed (no fx loop, only one channel ect .) but we'll see.
Evh Stealth. The tiny battery powered one, since I don't have €1,600-1,800 spare for a full sized one.


----------



## technomancer

Debating grabbing one of the discontinued EBMM Petrucci models (JP Koa or Majesty Kinetic Blue) vs waiting to see what comes out for the anniversary release coming up...


----------



## Mourguitars

Those G12H/ Vet30 speakers i bought sound great...the WGS copies have a FQ i couldn't dial out..can explain it , but the Celestions are very smooth with my Ceriatone 800


----------



## sleewell

Probably will pickup a generator here soon so we can do more pop up shows when it gets warmer.


----------



## oniduder

An expensive lady of the night


----------



## MFB

Finally set up my Marshall DSL1H with the cab that's been sitting in my car for too many months, think I'm gonna move it in favor of a 6505MH; my Orange already covers that British, mid-range grind flavor and honestly sounds better to me than this does even with less controls - it can get tighter/looser with the shape/volume knobs, so why cover the same ground with two different amps?

Meanwhile the 6505MH is a different sound to cover the more traditional, tight/quick/snappy sounding metal tones while the Micro Dark covers the doom/sludge side of things


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So after messing with the toneprint/template editor on my Flashback 2, I'm getting some cool delay tones. Even managing to get some pretty authentic self-oscillation chaos. Actually tempting me to get a 2nd one instead of getting that Eventide pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So after messing with the toneprint/template editor on my Flashback 2, I'm getting some cool delay tones. Even managing to get some pretty authentic self-oscillation chaos. Actually tempting me to get a 2nd one instead of getting that Eventide pedal.



Yyyep that happened. Found another Flashback 2 for cheap.


----------



## BigViolin

As a bedroom player...obviously, a 4x12 cab.


----------



## Seabeast2000

oniduder said:


> An expensive lady of the night



We talking a Friedman Sig model or used Peavey?


----------



## NickS

BigViolin said:


> As a bedroom player...obviously, a 4x12 cab.


Yep, that's the right way to do it! I'm a bedroom player too, and I've got a 2x3 (or whatever the Yamaha THR thingy has) and a 4x12. No need for any middle ground bullshit......


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I lowkey want one of those marshall half stack minifridges for keeping beer in my man cave.


----------



## Bearitone

BigViolin said:


> As a bedroom player...obviously, a 4x12 cab.


412 is perfect for bedroom playing. Dead serious. You want decent low end at bedroom volumes? Bigger cab. That simple. 

I used to have two 412 cabs as a bedroom jammer and god I miss it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

BigViolin said:


> As a bedroom player...obviously, a 4x12 cab.



I either play an Axe-FX through headphones/studio monitors or I play two full-sized heads, each through a 4x12 cab. Anything in the middle is just disappointing IMO.


----------



## BigViolin

Remember when you could hardly give one away?


----------



## Marked Man

Mesa Boogie Fillmore 50, just for the old school voicing on the Lead channel. 

And on the other end of the spectrum, an EVH 5150 III for the modern ultragain thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I lowkey want one of those marshall half stack minifridges for keeping beer in my man cave.



I was gifted one of these a few years ago and it's a great little fridge. Tacky, but adorable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://reverb.com/item/39378144-fender-engine-room-lvl8-8-output-9-18v-pedalboard-power-brick

Anyone heard anything about the Fender Engine Room pedal power supplies?







EDIT: Actually dunno why I'm looking at this one. The Voodoo PP3 has more outs. Only advantage the Engine Room has if you're using 2 18v supplies. With the Voodoo Labs PP3 you need to tap 2 9v outs to power an 18v pedal, and I'm only running 1. Plus with the PP3 I can get the X-link cable and run my X4 and have 4 extra outs. I love overkill.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://reverb.com/item/39378144-fender-engine-room-lvl8-8-output-9-18v-pedalboard-power-brick
> 
> Anyone heard anything about the Fender Engine Room pedal power supplies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually dunno why I'm looking at this one. The Voodoo PP3 has more outs. Only advantage the Engine Room has if you're using 2 18v supplies. With the Voodoo Labs PP3 you need to tap 2 9v outs to power an 18v pedal, and I'm only running 1. Plus with the PP3 I can get the X-link cable and run my X4 and have 4 extra outs. I love overkill.


...Turns out I was looking at the PP3+.  The PP3+ has 12 outs, the PP3 has 8. So the PP3 and LVL 8 are very similar. Buuut I have the X4 so I could get more out of getting the PP3.


----------



## Bearitone

Aaaaannnddd I bought a Dual Dark 100


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Turns out I was looking at the PP3+.  The PP3+ has 12 outs, the PP3 has 8. So the PP3 and LVL 8 are very similar. Buuut I have the X4 so I could get more out of getting the PP3.



Ended up getting a PP3. Fuck it.


----------



## sonofabias

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!



I’m expecting delivery of a matching 4X12 for my MI Audio Megalith Beta V2 , in about three weeks . It’s on a ship from Australia, which means a long wait!


----------



## Millul

I have miracolously been able to avoid buying anything for the last...3 weeks? But I'm avidly looking for the right ESP M-II or Horizon FR deal...!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bearitone said:


> Aaaaannnddd I bought a Dual Dark 100



Fuck yeah you did! Have to let me know what you think of it man, I really enjoy mine. 

Good enough cleans, ch A can be vintage or not, ch B is straight thrash if you want it to be. That amp is the closest I’ve ever had to the sound in my head and I’ve had some nice amps, and a lot that cost way more than the DD did. 

Looking fwd to your impressions. When’s it show?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Redoing mods on a Strat. Not liking how the H-S-H config is sounding in this guitar, so I'm gonna just convert it to H-H.


----------



## budda

Nearly got a used wood library dgt I dont need. Playing my 594 quelled it, but it was close for a bit!

Back to trying to decide how to get my ideal jazzmaster...


----------



## Bearitone

steinmetzify said:


> Fuck yeah you did! Have to let me know what you think of it man, I really enjoy mine.
> 
> Good enough cleans, ch A can be vintage or not, ch B is straight thrash if you want it to be. That amp is the closest I’ve ever had to the sound in my head and I’ve had some nice amps, and a lot that cost way more than the DD did.
> 
> Looking fwd to your impressions. When’s it show?


I'll let you know! It was only listed for 2 hours before I snatched it up so I feel super lucky that I just so happened to be on the prowl for one at that time.

I'll try to do some shitty phone clips of it when it arrives (as if there aren't enough shitty clips of that amp lol).

Should be here within 2 weeks I think. Its only shipping from 1 state over (Nevada) but, the seller hasn't actually shipped it yet.


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> Nearly got a used wood library dgt I dont need. Playing my 594 quelled it, but it was close for a bit!
> 
> Back to trying to decide how to get my ideal jazzmaster...


Whats your ideal jazzmaster? Can't do a Warmoth build?


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> Whats your ideal jazzmaster? Can't do a Warmoth build?



I considered it - it's just that a replacement neck (bound, blocks, regular truss access, 85-95 C) costs nearly as much as the guitar did.

The DGT definitely kept me up for a bit. My gut reaction was buy it asap and I'm trying to figure out if I should listen to it lol.


----------



## rokket2005

Every so often I start looking at DGTs, but my 408 does basically everything that a dgt does and I don't change pickups in my prs' anyway. The natural top darkburst one that's and reverb and tgp now is nice looking though.


----------



## budda

rokket2005 said:


> Every so often I start looking at DGTs, but my 408 does basically everything that a dgt does and I don't change pickups in my prs' anyway. The natural top darkburst one that's and reverb and tgp now is nice looking though.



My line of thought is that its also great trade bait should I find something else (594 hbii).

Im waffling hard today.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just got my stimmy. Thinking about a Catalinbread SFT. Don't care about the low gain tones, but the stoner mode is fucking bliiisss.


----------



## Werecow

I just got a JHS Little Amp Box.
It's a really simple and very controllable volume cutting box for the effects loop, that doesn't need a power supply. I'm using it for an amp with a Jose function, and it's fantastic for really quickly adjusting the volume cut when the Jose is engaged.
What i wasn't expecting is how much more it lets you open up the amp at home volumes. It's a great little thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Someone help me decide between the Catalinbread SFT or Giygas.


----------



## USMarine75

My Ibanez RG565 preorder just shipped. Yay me.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone help me decide between the Catalinbread SFT or Giygas.


Whichever is more extreme I guess. Fuzz for me is about getting nasty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Whichever is more extreme I guess. Fuzz for me is about getting nasty.



The Giygas has more gain but still sounds like a fuzz pedal. the SFT just sounds more like the real thing when it's cranked.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Giygas has more gain but still sounds like a fuzz pedal. the SFT just sounds more like the real thing when it's cranked.


I'd make a suggestion, but fuzz isn't my bag, so I'd be of no help there.


----------



## Steinmetzify

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone help me decide between the Catalinbread SFT or Giygas.



I’m stuck on my Pharaoh and Life pedal lately; hit a fuzz buddy and he said Giygas.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

steinmetzify said:


> I’m stuck on my Pharaoh and Life pedal lately; hit a fuzz buddy and he said Giygas.


Ugh this isn't easy.  I wish the SFT had more gain.


----------



## Bearitone

I want to try an op amp big muff


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> I want to try an op amp big muff



I wanted to try the new Russian one. It sounded darker than the rest, which I like. I'm leaning more and more towards the SFT. It surprisingly doesn't sound like a pedal. It legit sounds like an old Matamp or Ampeg v4 being pushed to the absolute limit.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone help me decide between the Catalinbread SFT or Giygas.



I don't know which of those but that Twin Bender Mk3 I got a few weeks ago is pretty freakin cool. It basically checks all the boxes I was looking for in a fuzz; heavy fuzz, spitty fuzz, glitchy fuzz etc. Sadly had to sell off because "things" came up, but I plan to get another in the future. This video is accurate regarding it:







-


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ugh this isn't easy.  I wish the SFT had more gain.


So then hit it with a pedal that is full range like a Timmy or something.


----------



## budda

The dgt is on hold for someone, whew.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> I want to try an op amp big muff





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wanted to try the new Russian one. It sounded darker than the rest, which I like. I'm leaning more and more towards the SFT. It surprisingly doesn't sound like a pedal. It legit sounds like an old Matamp or Ampeg v4 being pushed to the absolute limit.





c7spheres said:


> I don't know which of those but that Twin Bender Mk3 I got a few weeks ago is pretty freakin cool. It basically checks all the boxes I was looking for in a fuzz; heavy fuzz, spitty fuzz, glitchy fuzz etc. Sadly had to sell off because "things" came up, but I plan to get another in the future. This video is accurate regarding it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -




I love that RambleFX pedal for Tonebender clonage.

Check out the ThorpyFX Muffroom Cloud (AKA Fallout Cloud). It is the quietest and clearest Muff I've heard. You can adjust treble and bass too so it can be smooth, full spectrum, boomy bass, whatever you want.

My other fav fuzz manufacturer of late has been Deep Trip. They make the BOG (Fuzz Face), Kryptone (ToneBender I), Muffasaur (Muff duh), and Page Bender (Tone Bender Mk II). They are not just clones. They all have bias, low cut, and high cut controls making them far more versatile than most fuzz pedals. They have no impedance issues (or reverse voltage wiring) so they play well with most guitars, amps, and rigs.







http://deeptripland.com/pedals-ok


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So then hit it with a pedal that is full range like a Timmy or something.



Which is what I'll probs do in the end. I got options.  Even got an old Rat I can take out of retirement.


----------



## c7spheres

USMarine75 said:


> I love that RambleFX pedal for Tonebender clonage.
> 
> Check out the ThorpyFX Muffroom Cloud (AKA Fallout Cloud). It is the quietest and clearest Muff I've heard. You can adjust treble and bass too so it can be smooth, full spectrum, boomy bass, whatever you want.
> 
> My other fav fuzz manufacturer of late has been Deep Trip. They make the BOG (Fuzz Face), Kryptone (ToneBender I), Muffasaur (Muff duh), and Page Bender (Tone Bender Mk II). They are not just clones. They all have bias, low cut, and high cut controls making them far more versatile than most fuzz pedals. They have no impedance issues (or reverse voltage wiring) so they play well with most guitars, amps, and rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deeptripland.com/pedals-ok



Those look awesome. Heel Bender looks pretty sweet there. My Twin Bender mk3 has that bias and impede controls and they're essential for versatility, imo. So many cool tones in there. 
- I gotta try to think about something else or I'm gonna go broke. Fuzz broke. : )


----------



## USMarine75

c7spheres said:


> Those look awesome. Heel Bender looks pretty sweet there. My Twin Bender mk3 has that bias and impede controls and they're essential for versatility, imo. So many cool tones in there.
> - I gotta try to think about something else or I'm gonna go broke. Fuzz broke. : )



Fuzz pedals are just the worst guitar rabbit hole. 

Well that and tube screamer variants.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which is what I'll probs do in the end. I got options.  Even got an old Rat I can take out of retirement.


That into the SFT is probably going to disrupt the time space continuum AND open a black hole. Why is the Rat in retirement though? Are the jacks finicky and/or the switch busted?


----------



## op1e

Anyone try one of the Mooer sized mini Rats? I'm trying to go that format for a board I'm doing up soon. I picked up an Origin 20 for my rock band and the thing has no gain. Also looking at the better of the mini flangers, leaning toward the Donner Jet Engine. Just got a Joyo British sound and it rules pushing this Origin with my MXR cmbao in front.


----------



## Steinmetzify

op1e said:


> Anyone try one of the Mooer sized mini Rats? I'm trying to go that format for a board I'm doing up soon. I picked up an Origin 20 for my rock band and the thing has no gain. Also looking at the better of the mini flangers, leaning toward the Donner Jet Engine. Just got a Joyo British sound and it rules pushing this Origin with my MXR cmbao in front.



Yeah I grabbed one awhile back just to see. It’s a decent Rat clone, worth the $.


----------



## Bearitone

Got the Dual Dark today and it’s fucking great. 1000% needs a boost but once you boost it, it’s a beast. I dig channel B for high gain stuff more than A surprisingly. Good news is it takes all of 15 seconds to get where I want because it’s just a shape knob and gain knob.

Channel A makes for a great clean with the right pickups. I’m sure once I drop a Lace Alumitone in the neck I’ll be well squared away.

I’m using a Drop F tuned baritone with a Schecter apocalypse in the bridge and I’m a happy camper.

The attenuator is great for running preamp pedals into the loop. Idk what it is but it just sounds better than a master volume. The TightMetal Pro sounds great into the effects return.

I don’t even bother with the different wattage settings. It just breathes better (even at low volumes) with the full 100 watts.

Overall very satisfied. I can cover a lot more ground than I thought I would be able too.

I’m going to try to hunt down a Thunderverb 200 next (for non-insane prices if possible) and keep the one I like more.

EDIT; And omfg there’s one for sale for less than $1800 on reverb. Ugh. My wallet can’t take another hit though so I’ll have to pass for now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided to put the fuzz on hold. Got an EMG super 77 set.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Decided to put the fuzz on hold. Got an EMG super 77 set.


Interested to hear your thoughts on those. Been going down the pickup rabbit hole lately, ha.


----------



## narad

These knobs are gonna be working hardcore for data generation:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apex1rg7x said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on those. Been going down the pickup rabbit hole lately, ha.


Been wanting to try them myself. Thinking about swapping between the 81 and the 77 before I put them in their final resting place.


----------



## budda

Thankfully the dgt is sold. But to someone local to me .

So I spent an hour last night looking at the krautster ii inventory at a local dealer again... Maybe a late summer treat


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Thankfully the dgt is sold. But to someone local to me .
> 
> So I spent an hour last night looking at the krautster ii inventory at a local dealer again... Maybe a late summer treat



Huber > all


----------



## budda

narad said:


> Huber > all



Scott from Cancer Bats let me try his at a festival we played a few years ago. All the carved tops are out of my price range at 10k, but with patience a krautster can be mine lol. Im tempted to ask how much a finish change is, as there's one on reverb in worn platinum silver and it looks good.


----------



## USMarine75

Sweetwater sexted me this last night...


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Scott from Cancer Bats let me try his at a festival we played a few years ago. All the carved tops are out of my price range at 10k, but with patience a krautster can be mine lol. Im tempted to ask how much a finish change is, as there's one on reverb in worn platinum silver and it looks good.



Yea, I want more but the prices are increasing. You used to get used orcas in mid $3k range.

I have one that I wanted the neck carve changed and that would also require refinishing the neck and maybe the back. They said they'd do it for $1500 (... I think it was dollars). So maybe $2500-3k for a full refin on a carve-top? Just kind of guesstimating. Of course for a Krauster, it's way easier. If you just want the top slice done, I imagine that $1500 would be a good estimate, and probably closer to $700 at a lot of shops more in your area.


----------



## budda

narad said:


> Yea, I want more but the prices are increasing. You used to get used orcas in mid $3k range.
> 
> I have one that I wanted the neck carve changed and that would also require refinishing the neck and maybe the back. They said they'd do it for $1500 (... I think it was dollars). So maybe $2500-3k for a full refin on a carve-top? Just kind of guesstimating. Of course for a Krauster, it's way easier. If you just want the top slice done, I imagine that $1500 would be a good estimate, and probably closer to $700 at a lot of shops more in your area.



I saw the silver on reverb and thought it was a nice tweak. Dealer has a few ii's and a used one w/ a blackburst neck + blackback. Oddly I prefer the natural, but the $600 savings doesnt hurt.

His last one came in 2019, im sure a 2021 order would cost a little more  (no ii in worn white).


----------



## mheton

Strandberg Boden Orig 7
It will be my 1st 7string guitar
... feel excited like a teen ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That into the SFT is probably going to disrupt the time space continuum AND open a black hole. Why is the Rat in retirement though? Are the jacks finicky and/or the switch busted?



I lost the 3.5mm jack.  Plus I originally used it to try it as a boost, but it never worked out. When I get the SFT I'm sure gonna use them together though.


----------



## budda

A poly digit + morningstar MC8 is a better use of my time lol.. but GAS...


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> A poly digit + morningstar MC8 is a better use of my time lol.. but GAS...


The Poly is like the only non-gain pedal I care about anymore and have to put all my energy into not learning more and trying to but one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, a Catalinbread SFT V2 popped up for a decent price. So that's coming.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

moving soon and needing to buy 6 soft or hard shell cases for my v shaped guitars and 4 ex shaped. 

any suggestions guys?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> moving soon and needing to buy 6 soft or hard shell cases for my v shaped guitars and 4 ex shaped.
> 
> any suggestions guys?


I had a coffin case years back that I liked. I had it for an Ltd FX260.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I had a coffin case years back that I liked. I had it for an Ltd FX260.



ive got one for my 5 string warlock bass...i'll test fit my dan jacobs and static x ex's in it.
not sure what they cost now, but they may be a chunk of change for 10-11 cases lol


----------



## metaljohn

Was searching for an Ltd Snakebyte, but all of the reasonably priced ones got snatched up right before I got my stimulus check. I was scrolling through Offerup, and I found a 1981 MIJ Ibanez Iceman, in relatively great condition for a 40 year old guitar. I'm gonna throw some locking tuners and active pickups in it, and get it refinished because it's a color that I'm not into. Other than that, I'm super stoked on it.

I would post a pic, but I don't know how to on here


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Anyone have any experience with one of these beauts?

https://stangguitars.com/products/vintage-1982-gibson-victory-mvx-with-case


----------



## Steinmetzify

M3CHK1LLA said:


> moving soon and needing to buy 6 soft or hard shell cases for my v shaped guitars and 4 ex shaped.
> 
> any suggestions guys?



Got a couple of the Mono Vertigo bags, really dig em. Spendy though...


----------



## USMarine75

M3CHK1LLA said:


> moving soon and needing to buy 6 soft or hard shell cases for my v shaped guitars and 4 ex shaped.
> 
> any suggestions guys?



Call Musiciansfriend and ask them for a discount on 5 cases. I have the Jackson dogbone case or whatever they call it and they saved me at least 20% off sale price.


----------



## metaljohn

aaaaand I just found a reasonably priced Snakebyte


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

steinmetzify said:


> Got a couple of the Mono Vertigo bags, really dig em. Spendy though...



thanks....i'll check them out 




USMarine75 said:


> Call Musiciansfriend and ask them for a discount on 5 cases. I have the Jackson dogbone case or whatever they call it and they saved me at least 20% off sale price.



thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Bearitone

metaljohn said:


> aaaaand I just found a reasonably priced Snakebyte


I still want one of those baritone Snakebytes with the purple flame maple, fuuuuck


----------



## Steo

Steo said:


> On the way:
> Dr. J Blademaster, distortion pedal, from what I've heard demoed it's a low mids/bass heavy pedal.
> Hughes & Kettner Spirit of metal mini amp. Got it on a whim, never owned anything by Hughes & Kettner before. Seems flawed (no fx loop, only one channel ect .) but we'll see.
> Evh Stealth. The tiny battery powered one, since I don't have €1,600-1,800 spare for a full sized one.


Waiting near three weeks on the Evh & Hughes and Kettner. Going to cancel the order later today. Yesterday, though, Got a Hayden mini Mofo. 20 watt, all valve plexi style amp. Can't wait to get into practice space and jam through a cab.


----------



## USMarine75

According to my wife, this was me when I started playing my Ibanez RG565 Genesis for the first time...







This might be the best $1k (or less) guitar I have ever played. Here are the professional Sweetwater photos of it which I thought was a real nice touch:














I don't know where else you can get MIJ quality for that price:

The fretboard is nicely figured (almost like a birdseye but more like lines than knots?)
I can't make the Edge trem go out of tune... and I tried.
With three springs chords and notes get a subtle pitch vibrato accent due to slight trem flutter. Wow does it sound good. And actual flutter is as good/manic as on my Mirror JEM (go figure).
The stock IBZ Ceramic R blade neck and V8 HB bridge sound killer. Only reason to change them might be if I wanted to djent with it... and I don't. The demos of some of the new MIJ Ibanez guitars on Andertons sounded really sterile (terrible) when clean, especially when split, and honestly it cured me of any interest in those guitars. But now I think it was just their rigs/settings/recording. Because this guitar sounds anything but sterile.
The 5-way pickup wiring has everything you need - besides the obvious bridge and neck HB, you get neck parallel, N+B series, and bridge split + neck split in series.
Did I mention it has reverse headstock? And matching fretmarkers. 
Sweetwater set it up perfect out of the box. I never rate guitars based on setup, but I have to give props where props are due.
I want to give it a 10/10. But I feel like to be an honest review I need to ding it for something. Ok... it doesn't come with a case... but at that price did you expect it to? Did I mention it's MIJ?


----------



## technomancer

^ you're killing me... I love these but know I do not get along with the 17mm neck profile at all


----------



## Bearitone

The matching dots are the only thing i don’t like but other than that, she’s a smoke show fosho.

Beautiful guitar


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> ^ you're killing me... I love these but know I do not get along with the 17mm neck profile at all



It was noticeably thinner/flatter than my other guitars I've been playing lately (Schecter NJ, Reverend Eastsider, etc), but after 5 min the only thing I noticed was the awesomeness.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> It was noticeably thinner/flatter than my other guitars I've been playing lately (Schecter NJ, Reverend Eastsider, etc), but after 5 min the only thing I noticed was the awesomeness.



Yeah unfortunately the original wizard profile cramps the hell out of my hand


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Yeah unfortunately the original wizard profile cramps the hell out of my hand


I had to wear wrist braces on my fretting hand for awhile when I was younger, and looking back, I think some/alot of it had to do with playing nothing but old MIJ Ibanezes at the time. Now I am super picky about necks because of it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Yeah unfortunately the original wizard profile cramps the hell out of my hand



Had the same issue with my old S540FM and even my UV777 slightly. Have not had it on my S8, which is really perplexing because by spec and feel, it’s the same thickness as the UV, just wider. Only real difference beyond that is the 400mm radius as opposed to the Japanese 430mm. 

Always struck me as odd because I parted with the 540 and UV partially due to that, yet the S8 has become my favorite neck I’ve played.


----------



## USMarine75

Welp, my wrist and fingers hurt today lol. But it may just be because I got two NGD this week and I've been playing them both a lot. I hope lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Welp, my wrist and fingers hurt today



No one wants to know about your love life.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one wants to know about your love life.


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Bearitone

I splurged find on a fancy hemp guitar strap https://franklinstrap.com/product/hemp-60-adjustable-4-fold-with-leather-ends/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> I splurged find on a fancy hemp guitar strap https://franklinstrap.com/product/hemp-60-adjustable-4-fold-with-leather-ends/


Dope!


----------



## protest

Fighting the urge to ask my Guitar Center how low they'll go on a PRS Special Semi hollow that's been sitting there for probably 2 years.


----------



## NickS

protest said:


> Fighting the urge to ask my Guitar Center how low they'll go on a PRS Special Semi hollow that's been sitting there for probably 2 years.


Might as well give it a try. Last guitar I bought from them had been there a while and had some damage on it, but played and sounded great, so I asked for a %50 discount. Ending up getting it for ~%40 off!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NickS said:


> Might as well give it a try. Last guitar I bought from them had been there a while and had some damage on it, but played and sounded great, so I asked for a %50 discount. Ending up getting it for ~%40 off!


Damn, that's a good deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

tfw you receive the pedal you bought as a kinda-sorta compromise. 






But then the pedal you *actually* wanted fucking pops up. 

...Soooo guess that's on the way now. I just know that one of these pedals (The Kuro T120 or the Catalinbread SFT) is going in about a week.


----------



## budda

Emailed a store out east about a bass on sale, and posted to FB to see if I can help any friends out by buying their bass.

Meanwhile the krautster ii had a price drop, but not a significant one.


----------



## jaxadam

USMarine75 said:


> According to my wife, this was me when I started playing my Ibanez RG565 Genesis for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be the best $1k (or less) guitar I have ever played. Here are the professional Sweetwater photos of it which I thought was a real nice touch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where else you can get MIJ quality for that price:
> 
> The fretboard is nicely figured (almost like a birdseye but more like lines than knots?)
> I can't make the Edge trem go out of tune... and I tried.
> With three springs chords and notes get a subtle pitch vibrato accent due to slight trem flutter. Wow does it sound good. And actual flutter is as good/manic as on my Mirror JEM (go figure).
> The stock IBZ Ceramic R blade neck and V8 HB bridge sound killer. Only reason to change them might be if I wanted to djent with it... and I don't. The demos of some of the new MIJ Ibanez guitars on Andertons sounded really sterile (terrible) when clean, especially when split, and honestly it cured me of any interest in those guitars. But now I think it was just their rigs/settings/recording. Because this guitar sounds anything but sterile.
> The 5-way pickup wiring has everything you need - besides the obvious bridge and neck HB, you get neck parallel, N+B series, and bridge split + neck split in series.
> Did I mention it has reverse headstock? And matching fretmarkers.
> Sweetwater set it up perfect out of the box. I never rate guitars based on setup, but I have to give props where props are due.
> I want to give it a 10/10. But I feel like to be an honest review I need to ding it for something. Ok... it doesn't come with a case... but at that price did you expect it to? Did I mention it's MIJ?



That certainly isn't helping...


----------



## Steinmetzify

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> tfw you receive the pedal you bought as a kinda-sorta compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then the pedal you *actually* wanted fucking pops up.
> 
> ...Soooo guess that's on the way now. I just know that one of these pedals (The Kuro T120 or the Catalinbread SFT) is going in about a week.



Just watched the KT vid, that thing has some serious grit to it man, dig.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hopefully a strat of some sort. I have an SL20 coming in that I plan to buy a wiring kit from EMG for $70 (includes switch). 

Possibly an SPC and used 81 or 60(A) at some point, but we'll see. Also contemplating locking Fender tuners for it and string saver saddles. 

Strat and wiring kit with switch are a definite, the rest is a maybe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

steinmetzify said:


> Just watched the KT vid, that thing has some serious grit to it man, dig.



Yep, basically a vintage Matamp in a box. Has the FAC control and everything. The videos sound surprisingly versatile.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Emailed a store out east about a bass on sale, and posted to FB to see if I can help any friends out by buying their bass.
> 
> Meanwhile the krautster ii had a price drop, but not a significant one.



Krautster II was one of the best experiences I've ever had playing a guitar. Up there with a Collings i35 for being perfect at what it does.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Krautster II was one of the best experiences I've ever had playing a guitar. Up there with a Collings i35 for being perfect at what it does.



Yeah they are damn nice. The used one is up for $250 less than it was last time it was up for sale, so I'm waiting for either a decent drop or for it to go lol. If I were to sell my seafoam strat and jazzmaster, it wouldn't be a huge jolt to the account to grab it. But then I'd be down a jazzmaster .


----------



## SamSam

My Swirled Dimarzio strap has finally shipped. I'm also waiting for a Gruvgear strap to come in stock (went on a guitar strap spree for some reason).

I have a £200 Guitarguitar voucher from christmas and about £950 on paypal burning a hole in my pocket - so I'm contemplating ordering an RG565.

But I really want to order an Aristides (and have done since about 2018 when I got to play a few). - But I want that fucking RG565.

I've also ordered a hub for my Mac Mini.

I also want a new softcase, either another dual Mono M80 or perhaps a single.

Oh, and my Quad Cortex will hopefully ship today.


----------



## Bearitone

I’m starting to want an RG565


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> I’m starting to want an RG565



Have I mentioned how much I love mine?


----------



## SamSam

USMarine75 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I love mine?



Not helping me man.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Looking like the next "big" purchase will be a pair of monitors. Kali Audio leading the way right now.

I *SHOULD* be getting a little package from Sweetwater today that has some picks, strings for the 8, a Mogami Gold 10 footer, and a screw on adapter for my 770 Pros.

Once I have the adapter, I can finally try my Axe FX III.


----------



## Gmork

Really want to buy an old blood noise endeavors dark star reverb and a Nazgul bridge to throw in my ironbird or washburn v


----------



## broangiel

Kyle Jordan said:


> Looking like the next "big" purchase will be a pair of monitors. Kali Audio leading the way right now.
> 
> I *SHOULD* be getting a little package from Sweetwater today that has some picks, strings for the 8, a Mogami Gold 10 footer, and a screw on adapter for my 770 Pros.
> 
> Once I have the adapter, I can finally try my Axe FX III.


I have a pair of LP6 monitors that I like. I’ve tried several monitors in the $300-$500 range, and my favorites have been Kali and Presonus. FWIW.


----------



## Bearitone

Gmork said:


> Really want to buy an old blood noise endeavors dark star reverb and a Nazgul bridge to throw in my ironbird or washburn v


I would pass on the Nazgul. Very nasaly imo


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bearitone said:


> I would pass on the Nazgul. Very nasaly imo



Agreed on the 7 string, I really liked the 6 way more than I thought I was going to based on my experience with the 7, though. To my ears they sound almost nothing alike.


----------



## Gmork

steinmetzify said:


> Agreed on the 7 string, I really liked the 6 way more than I thought I was going to based on my experience with the 7, though. To my ears they sound almost nothing alike.


Oh really? Well it's the 6 string Nazgul Im interested in. How does the 6 and 7 compare?


----------



## Alberto7

Debating on whether I should buy a new OFR bridge for my Edwards Alexi to replace the 8-year old, heavily used, rattling and rusting FRT1000, or if I should just disassemble it and give it a thorough clean, filing the knife edges, and fixing the rattling saddles... (keeping in mind I've never done this before).

Who am I kidding though, I know I'll end up getting an OFR for it


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gmork said:


> Oh really? Well it's the 6 string Nazgul Im interested in. How does the 6 and 7 compare?



7 sting to my ears was nasally, thin and painfully bright. The 6 is a fat chugging monster of a pickup. I remember getting something in a trade that had a Nazgul equipped and bought a Warpig to switch it out immediately. It took a year because I was so surprised by the Nazgul lol


----------



## budda

A friend linked me to a baritone, thought about it for 5m, checked for others (found two), bought it


----------



## Spinedriver

budda said:


> A friend linked me to a baritone, thought about it for 5m, checked for others (found two), bought it


What kind of baritone ? I recently talked myself out of buying an Epiphone DC and instead saved a couple hundred dollars and picked up a used LTD EC-400 on Reverb from a seller in Edmonton that gave me a good deal on shipping.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spinedriver said:


> What kind of baritone ? I recently talked myself out of buying an Epiphone DC and instead saved a couple hundred dollars and picked up a used LTD EC-400 on Reverb from a seller in Edmonton that gave me a good deal on shipping.



Which EC400 are we talking about?


----------



## budda

Spinedriver said:


> What kind of baritone ? I recently talked myself out of buying an Epiphone DC and instead saved a couple hundred dollars and picked up a used LTD EC-400 on Reverb from a seller in Edmonton that gave me a good deal on shipping.



Jazzmaster. Turns out it's a .85-.96 C, which is what I happen to love about my jazzmaster


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which EC400 are we talking about?



It's a mid-late 2000's EC-400 that came stock with Grover Tuners, EMG 81s in both bridge & neck positions and an Earvana nut. Got it for $670 CDN w/ a hardshell case. Pretty much the ONLY guitar I could find that had EMGs in it for less than $1,000 (in Canada anyway).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spinedriver said:


> It's a mid-late 2000's EC-400 that came stock with Grover Tuners, EMG 81s in both bridge & neck positions and an Earvana nut. Got it for $670 CDN w/ a hardshell case. Pretty much the ONLY guitar I could find that had EMGs in it for less than $1,000 (in Canada anyway).



Solid guitars. I had the Les Paul Standard version (EC-400VF) and it was a great fiddle.


----------



## Gmork

Welp.. Didn't realize I was going to walk into a long and mcquade today and buy a gig bag for my ironbird AND order a squier paranormal Cyclone (in shell pink)
BUT I DID!!
Ive heard they may not be available for much longer, figured I better just get while the gettins good.. 6 month wait though uggh


----------



## SamSam

Gmork said:


> Oh really? Well it's the 6 string Nazgul Im interested in. How does the 6 and 7 compare?



I have Nazguls in mahogany bodied 6 and 7 string guitars and haven't found them too nasal sounding. I can imagine how a brighter guitar would perhaps be excessively bright or nasally sounding with a Nazgul.


----------



## narad

The 1980's are alive in Tokyo:






The top of my GAS is an amp/combo aesthetic that hasn't existed since like 1985. At some point I think I want to retolex the head with the blonde/cream tolex, maybe the 4x12 instead though:






To be honest though, not great sounding at the moment. The MC90s seem to have some harsh treble that's hard to dial back. You've never seen a Mark with GEQ slider #4 and #5 so low.


----------



## Werecow

narad said:


> The 1980's are alive in Tokyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of my GAS is an amp/combo aesthetic that hasn't existed since like 1985. At some point I think I want to retolex the head with the blonde/cream tolex, maybe the 4x12 instead though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest though, not great sounding at the moment. The MC90s seem to have some harsh treble that's hard to dial back. You've never seen a Mark with GEQ slider #4 and #5 so low.


Even though it probably offers less protection, i've always loved that grilled look in a cab. Does it make the tone a lot brighter with the lack of cloth to dampen the highs?


----------



## narad

Werecow said:


> Even though it probably offers less protection, i've always loved that grilled look in a cab. Does it make the tone a lot brighter with the lack of cloth to dampen the highs?



I'm not sure since there's too many variables, but it's certainly a bright sound overall.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I'm not sure since there's too many variables, but it's certainly a bright sound overall.



That description sounds like either there is something wrong with the amp or the speakers aren't broken in... though no idea how that would be possible as old as that cab is. MC90s definitely do not have a harsh top end.

Find some well-broken in used EVs 

Regardless killer find


----------



## Bearitone

Gassing hard for a Rockerverb Mk II. They go for cheaper than the MK III and i actually like that the reverb on them is over the top.


----------



## budda

Well fuck me, someone just posted the NGD of a PRS SC-HBII I was hoping to score with the help of some forum pals - seller never called my guy back.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bearitone said:


> Gassing hard for a Rockerverb Mk II. They go for cheaper than the MK III and i actually like that the reverb on them is over the top.



ADDICT


----------



## Bearitone

steinmetzify said:


> ADDICT


I know! I just like the Orange sound a lot. My ideal amp would really be some sort of 6505/Rockerverb hybrid. The voicing, especially in the midrange, just does something for me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bearitone said:


> I know! I just like the Orange sound a lot. My ideal amp would really be some sort of 6505/Rockerverb hybrid. The voicing, especially in the midrange, just does something for me.



MKII got that bias switch, yeah? Grab one and chuck some 6L6s in it, probs get you pretty close to that hybrid...

Feel you on the midrange tho.....something about how thick and grainy it is gets me. I have zero use for smooth amps...


----------



## BMFan30

Probably like 3 or 4 packs of strings, thicker bass picks & thinner guitar picks because I'm starting to use medium sized ones from losing them over time.


----------



## Bearitone

steinmetzify said:


> MKII got that bias switch, yeah? Grab one and chuck some 6L6s in it, probs get you pretty close to that hybrid...
> 
> Feel you on the midrange tho.....something about how thick and grainy it is gets me. I have zero use for smooth amps...


Same man. I want the essence of Kettle Chips in my gain structure lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay who's gonna win.

Me, a guy who just got a tax refund, money from selling a bunch of pedals, and a stimulus check, as well as a very fragile will power

Or one stuttery boi







I wanted to wait a bit before I got a tremolo pedal. But as always this popped up at a great price. Plus I literally JUST sold a pedal right before I bought it.


----------



## Mourguitars

Just bought a Hardwire Chorus ..mint off reverb great price...havent been to happy with the MXR Chorus

Spent a little over $200 on those flat patch cables 4 and 6" and the offset ones.....

Time to plan and buy a board now.....pedalplayground @ the / below

/

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Just bought a Hardwire Chorus ..mint off reverb great price...havent been to happy with the MXR Chorus
> 
> Spent a little over $200 on those flat patch cables 4 and 6" and the offset ones.....
> 
> Time to plan and buy a board now.....pedalplayground @ the / below
> 
> /
> 
> Mike


The CR-7 is one of my favorite Chorus pedals, and I own a lot of them. It is one of the only pedals I have had that can come close to that multi-voice rack Chorus tone.


----------



## budda

That krautster ii dropped to what I thought it would.

Decisions.


----------



## Steinmetzify

budda said:


> That krautster ii dropped to what I thought it would.
> 
> Decisions.



do eet


----------



## budda

steinmetzify said:


> do eet



Gotta sell 2 to explain to my wife why I bought two super expensive guitars within 2mo of each other  and I happen to really dig my JM.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay who's gonna win.
> 
> Me, a guy who just got a tax refund, money from selling a bunch of pedals, and a stimulus check, as well as a very fragile will power
> 
> Or one stuttery boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to wait a bit before I got a tremolo pedal. But as always this popped up at a great price. Plus I literally JUST sold a pedal right before I bought it.



Here I thought I owned or played every tremolo pedal but I've never seen that one before.


----------



## MFB

narad said:


> The 1980's are alive in Tokyo



Jokes on you, because 1980s Tokyo is alive in my room!


----------



## Thrashman

Nothing I hope, I'm absolutely skint from 1 years worth of lockdown.

.. but it'll probably be a Drop and a volume pedal.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

budda said:


> That krautster ii dropped to what I thought it would.
> 
> Decisions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Here I thought I owned or played every tremolo pedal but I've never seen that one before.



I was eyeing the standard Pulsar because it's supposed to have a ton of range

But then I found this and I had to have it. It's a big boi, but has nearly everything I want.

Much like you I didn't know about this until like a couple of days ago when I was looking into the regular Pulsar.  

The tap + subdivisions + true hard dry square wave were the initial selling points. BUT this thing has presets, so I can also have settings for more traditional sine wave or more freaky reverse sawtooth trems. Gonna be a fun AF pedal.


----------



## Mourguitars

I think it was you Shask responsible for me making this purchase !

Been looking for a clean one




Man i spent a small fortune on a big Pedaltrain board and all the cables ....gotta do it right...its only money , do your homework spend your money once !

Mike


----------



## narad

MFB said:


> Jokes on you, because 1980s Tokyo is alive in my room!




Mine too, man. It's like a time warp: stop on by and enjoy a Steinberger GK into a big box RAT into a Mesa mark III while my playlist is nothing but city pop.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I think it was you Shask responsible for me making this purchase !
> 
> Been looking for a clean one
> 
> View attachment 91888
> 
> 
> Man i spent a small fortune on a big Pedaltrain board and all the cables ....gotta do it right...its only money , do your homework spend your money once !
> 
> Mike


Sadly, my RV-7, DL-8, and CM-2 all look brand new, but I think the CR-7 is my favorite, and mine is just ok to good condition.

Hopefully you like it!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Either the Helix or Axe FX III rack unit.

Not sure which one yet. I'm not even sure it matters all that much


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Sadly, my RV-7, DL-8, and CM-2 all look brand new, but I think the CR-7 is my favorite, and mine is just ok to good condition.
> 
> Hopefully you like it!



Im sure i will , all the hardwire line was fantastic...i cant handle the tone suck on the MXR, i guess there's a mod you can do to the MXR to fix it i seen on TGP but ...finding time to fire up the soldering iron with work being 7 days a week now....ill shop and buy things ..have time to do that tho !

I went crazy on a Pedaltrain and all the cables ...gheez $$$$ lol

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Either the Helix or Axe FX III rack unit.
> 
> Not sure which one yet. I'm not even sure it matters all that much



I will admit I love the shit out of the Helix. 

But if you can get an Axe 3, get it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I will admit I love the shit out of the Helix.
> 
> But if you can get an Axe 3, get it.


Personally I'm fine with either one. Whatever is cheapest and more available is what I'll end up with. I just need a tonal hub for running guitar and bass sounds for my live band. Either one will do


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Personally I'm fine with either one. Whatever is cheapest and more available is what I'll end up with. I just need a tonal hub for running guitar and bass sounds for my live band. Either one will do


In that case yeah, Helix. Cheaper and you can find them in the fucking desert.


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> In that case yeah, Helix. Cheaper and you can find them in the fucking desert.



Why, is another Line 6 product already considered a fossil?


----------



## c7spheres

MFB said:


> Why, is another Line 6 product already considered a fossil?


 Any computer tech older than 3 years = fossil. At least according to Apple doctrine (just kidding). Axe Fx III came out in March 2018. This month is it's 3 year anniversary. : /


----------



## budda

My ngd showed up today while im at work.

I want to sleep for 6 hours.

Weee


----------



## BMFan30

MFB said:


> Why, is another Line 6 product already considered a fossil?


I think he was just saying presets for them aren't rare, you can even find them in such a desolate place as the desert since they are easily found everywhere. 

Anything that's been out longer has more content for it available, generally. So it's easier to find.


----------



## c7spheres

BMFan30 said:


> I think he was just saying presets for them aren't rare, you can even find them in such a desolate place as the desert since they are easily found everywhere.
> 
> Anything that's been out longer has more content for it available, generally. So it's easier to find.


 I'm in the desert and can confirm there are in fact Line 6's everywhere. : )


----------



## Seabeast2000

c7spheres said:


> Any computer tech older than 3 years = fossil. At least according to Apple doctrine (just kidding). Axe Fx III came out in March 2018. This month is it's 3 year anniversary. : /



Into the woodchipper.


----------



## Seabeast2000

c7spheres said:


> I'm in the desert and can confirm there are in fact Line 6's everywhere. : )



So many of them....the county has a task force to curb the numbers.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> That description sounds like either there is something wrong with the amp or the speakers aren't broken in... though no idea how that would be possible as old as that cab is. MC90s definitely do not have a harsh top end.
> 
> Find some well-broken in used EVs
> 
> Regardless killer find



It's 25+ years old with original speakers, if it's not broken in by now, it's not going to get there with me playing at bedroom volume 2 hours a week! lol

I think I got it sorted though. Brought the 2kHz slider up about 75%, and the 6.6kHz slider down to about 20%, and now it sounds as good as through my other cabs with V30s in them. Which is interesting since with my IIC with the EV I gravitated toward the usual V shape and it sounds great.

Unrelated but Rig-talk guys are reporting that Mike B isn't doing mods anymore or is going to be super selective about them. This is a huge problem for me since I bought my IIC to get modded (even checked in with them first) but then covid made it nearly impossible to get it over there. Hopefully something can still come of it. At some point Mike should just dump the schematics for these thing when he retires so that it's not all Reverb price gouging.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Why, is another Line 6 product already considered a fossil?





c7spheres said:


> Any computer tech older than 3 years = fossil. At least according to Apple doctrine (just kidding). Axe Fx III came out in March 2018. This month is it's 3 year anniversary. : /





BMFan30 said:


> I think he was just saying presets for them aren't rare, you can even find them in such a desolate place as the desert since they are easily found everywhere.
> 
> Anything that's been out longer has more content for it available, generally. So it's easier to find.





c7spheres said:


> I'm in the desert and can confirm there are in fact Line 6's everywhere. : )



Its just a simple joke about how you can find a Helix anywhere due to the massive Line 6/Yamaha distribution network


----------



## MFB

I know, and I was trying to make one about Line6 products coming out and then getting passed over off that; apparently no one saw it as such, and it just turned into half a dozen "AHKCHUALLY" posts


----------



## Se7enHeaven

Very interested in the Valve tube drive by Hagerman ($129!)... and MojoHand FX has a new phase pedal. I really like the sounds of both. I do have interest in the Quad Cortex... maybe.


----------



## USMarine75

Mourguitars said:


> Im sure i will , all the hardwire line was fantastic...i cant handle the tone suck on the MXR, i guess there's a mod you can do to the MXR to fix it i seen on TGP but ...finding time to fire up the soldering iron with work being 7 days a week now....ill shop and buy things ..have time to do that tho !
> 
> I went crazy on a Pedaltrain and all the cables ...gheez $$$$ lol
> 
> Mike



Agreed. Hardwire TS and Chorus are awesome. I think I paid $50 for the TS too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Y'all making the chorus GAS fire up again.  May have to find a CR7. But was also looking at the Boss Dimension C Waza.


----------



## budda

My next purchase? So soon after buying a guitar on wednesday?


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Y'all making the chorus GAS fire up again.  May have to find a CR7. But was also looking at the Boss Dimension C Waza.



The Waza was #2 on my choices.....

I really like the Hardwire line of pedals , the DL8 ill have 2 on my board when i build it next week when all my pedal board stuff arrives..long and short delay

Just need a slight chorus on some of the 80's bands stuff ...might try it as a widening with 2 amps stereo

Mike


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> My next purchase? So soon after buying a guitar on wednesday?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

A 5 pack of D'Addario .009s off Amazon because the the NEW High E broke on my S8 as I was tuning up to pitch...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> The Waza was #2 on my choices.....
> 
> I really like the Hardwire line of pedals , the DL8 ill have 2 on my board when i build it next week when all my pedal board stuff arrives..long and short delay
> 
> Just need a slight chorus on some of the 80's bands stuff ...might try it as a widening with 2 amps stereo
> 
> Mike



Well after using my JHS Emperor for a month or so, I decided it needs to go. It sounds fucking great, but it has absolutely no headroom for high-output pickups. And I use strictly EMG-loaded guitars or high-putput passives. so everything makes the pedal clip. 

I was definitely gonna get a CR7, save up a little for a Dimenson C, or go back to my tried and true Ibanez/Maxon CS9

...Buuut then I remembered that SamAsh has these on close-out for $59. 







So now this is on the way.


----------



## narad

Odds of this being a weird waste of money are much higher than usual:






At least I got it for less than the new price, in roughly 1980 or so.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


>



the forum doesn't like my phone's upload size, and I don't feel like posting my worldly possessions to facebook all the time .

Can't pull from IG either (at least not with Brave) :/


----------



## BepsiMan

Some sort of baritone or 7 string that's not terribly expensive but not a beater.


----------



## Steinmetzify

BepsiMan said:


> Some sort of baritone or 7 string that's not terribly expensive but not a beater.



Same but I’m going E-II.


----------



## Bearitone

BepsiMan said:


> Some sort of baritone or 7 string that's not terribly expensive but not a beater.



Agile.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Agile.


They don't have much in stock, so they'd need to go used.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Agile.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> They don't have much in stock, so they'd need to go used.



Yyyeah. I've been checking on and off and they ain't got shit atm. Covid hit their factory hard it seems. By the sound of things, they may be getting new stock soon though?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yyyeah. I've been checking on and off and they ain't got shit atm. Covid hit their factory hard it seems. By the sound of things, they may be getting new stock soon though?



Stuff has been trickling in. It seems they've moved to mostly pre-order for the time being. 

That said, it seems like they've waned in popularity as a brand as most mainstream brands (Schecter, LTD, Ibanez, etc.) have caught up as far as offering 7+ strings with more diversity, so they've been limiting what they offer even before the pandemic.


----------



## Bearitone

They still own the affordable headless ERG market though. I don’t know anywhere else you can find a decent headless for the prices they offer.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Some kind of footswitch to pair with my HX Stomp.

Debating between going with a little tiny two button footswitch for simplicity, or going all out and getting the Behringer FCB1010 midi controller.

I'm not playing outside of the house at the moment, so the full controller would be nice for jumping around to as many presets as I feel like at home. If I was playing with other humans, the two switch would be much easier in terms of setup. Probably would use it switch between presets or snapshots, and keep the Stomp footswitches in stompbox mode and to access the tuner.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> the forum doesn't like my phone's upload size, and I don't feel like posting my worldly possessions to facebook all the time .
> 
> Can't pull from IG either (at least not with Brave) :/


A workaround is to message the picture to someone and that'll give you a facebook link you can post here.

I know because I get sent a lot of weird junk that's justified with "link".


----------



## Blytheryn

I've had incredible GAS for everything ranging from ESP's to Axe Fx-2's to OD's... So I wound up snagging a Highwind Direwolf.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

budda said:


> the forum doesn't like my phone's upload size, and I don't feel like posting my worldly possessions to facebook all the time .
> 
> Can't pull from IG either (at least not with Brave) :/


use an image hosting site like postimages.org 
that's all i do.


----------



## MFB

I just upload from my phone into the reply on mobile Chrome, and select thumbnail


----------



## budda

MFB said:


> I just upload from my phone into the reply on mobile Chrome, and select thumbnail



I get attachment too large sometimes.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> I get attachment too large sometimes.



That's what she said.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> Some kind of footswitch to pair with my HX Stomp.
> 
> Debating between going with a little tiny two button footswitch for simplicity, or going all out and getting the Behringer FCB1010 midi controller.
> 
> I'm not playing outside of the house at the moment, so the full controller would be nice for jumping around to as many presets as I feel like at home. If I was playing with other humans, the two switch would be much easier in terms of setup. Probably would use it switch between presets or snapshots, and keep the Stomp footswitches in stompbox mode and to access the tuner.


Pulled the trigger on the dual foot switch. A full midi would be too much hassle I reason. Don't want to mess with powering and programming it.

Gonna use the dual to switch presets up or down, and then reserve the Stomp switches as stompboxes. When I'm jamming I'll probably only bring the Stomp and my Headrush, so the added switches will be handy for accessing the tuner or whatever else I might need.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My new (and first ever) bass arrives Friday. I are excite


----------



## narad

Not NGD or NAD, but N-grillcloth-Day:







First time doing something of this sort. Think it turned out pretty well and I did an alright job with the alignment, just wish the fabric was thicker. I guess I was supposed to put another layer of fabric under it?

Looked like this before:


----------



## Millul

ESP Horizon GAS is off the charts, and there are actually 3-4 good deals in Europe currently...even if only 1 with a Floyd, and I was looking for a Floyd axe...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Any opinions on the recent Charvel Pro Mod So Cals? Currently eyeing one...


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any opinions on the recent Charvel Pro Mod So Cals? Currently eyeing one...


No personal experience but this one: https://charvel.com/gear/shape/so-cal/style-2/pro-mod-so-cal-style-2-24-hh-ht-cm/2966551568

looks awesome


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ah, the ol CharVelecaster.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Millul said:


> ESP Horizon GAS is off the charts, and there are actually 3-4 good deals in Europe currently...even if only 1 with a Floyd, and I was looking for a Floyd axe...



You buy now! From personal experience ESP gas never goes away.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I know, I know...


----------



## technomancer

^ they're pretty but so not worth the ask


----------



## rokket2005

I'm going to get a new acoustic in the next month or so. I'm pretty sure I know what I want, but going to make the trek over to Dave's to try a bunch of anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

debating on getting one of those travel carbon fiber acoustics like the journey or klos. I usually detest "traveler" guitars as they sound like shit (martin backpacker and all those traveler guitars belong in a fire) but the reviews I've seen of the journey/klos have been solid. I might just grab both, shoot em out and return the worse one.


Also lowkey want a JP2C .


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> ^ they're pretty but so not worth the ask



fuck I thought this was the GAS thread lol

Of course I’m not buying that, unless those lottery tickets are winners!


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> debating on getting one of those travel carbon fiber acoustics like the journey or klos. I usually detest "traveler" guitars as they sound like shit (martin backpacker and all those traveler guitars belong in a fire) but the reviews I've seen of the journey/klos have been solid. I might just grab both, shoot em out and return the worse one.
> 
> 
> Also lowkey want a JP2C .



links for the traveler guitars? This is relevant to my interests, I’m gonna be out of town for the next 5 weeks, and after that maybe 2-3 out of 4 weeks of every month. I REALLY don’t want to take any of my keepers with me...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> links for the traveler guitars? This is relevant to my interests, I’m gonna be out of town for the next 5 weeks, and after that maybe 2-3 out of 4 weeks of every month. I REALLY don’t want to take any of my keepers with me...


have at it dude. Most of them are garbage except for the traveler EC1000 ime. 
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Travel-Mini-Electric-Guitars.gc#narrowSideBar

unless you meant the journey/klos guitars:
https://journeyinstruments.com/
https://klosguitars.com/


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> have at it dude. Most of them are garbage except for the traveler EC1000 ime.
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Travel-Mini-Electric-Guitars.gc#narrowSideBar
> 
> unless you meant the journey/klos guitars:
> https://journeyinstruments.com/
> https://klosguitars.com/



Appreciate ya, pointy guitar homie

EDIT: Sheeeit, my RGA121 cost me $600 shipped. I’ll just take that lol


----------



## Millul

steinmetzify said:


> You buy now! From personal experience ESP gas never goes away.



Oh, I will...a quick search on the German eBay, and I've shot a message...looks like a great deal, let's see what comes out of it!
If not, I have 2-3 more lined up  it was a bit "dry" for a few weeks, but some tasty ones are starting to come up these days!


----------



## Mourguitars

All my pedal board cables , Pedalboard went from arriving Monday to Friday...pony express ...Gheez..

Have a Snark SN-10 tuner...dont like the way it looks so i bought this one since im in the hardwire pedals mode

New old stock $79 shipped

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Weeelllll fuck





@USMarine75 look what I got


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Weeelllll fuck
> 
> View attachment 92054
> 
> View attachment 92055
> 
> @USMarine75 look what I got



Congrats... looks great. What do you think so far? Because I've been eyeing those. My Classic Vibe Jazzmaster is a 10.

Perfect for playing blues!


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Congrats... looks great. What do you think so far? Because I've been eyeing those. My Classic Vibe Jazzmaster is a 10.
> 
> Perfect for playing blues!



If CV's didnt have thin necks i'd probably fill the 5-rack


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Congrats... looks great. What do you think so far? Because I've been eyeing those. My Classic Vibe Jazzmaster is a 10.
> 
> Perfect for playing blues!



Didn't get it yet, but it shouldnt't take long. Dude's in Texas so its not a long trip from me. 

Also blues?

Fuck that 

We're gonna RELEASE THE FOKIN FUREH


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> If CV's didnt have thin necks i'd probably fill the 5-rack


Are they more similar to an Ltd thin U or Ibanez?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't get it yet, but it shouldnt't take long. Dude's in Texas so its not a long trip from me.
> 
> Also blues?
> 
> Fuck that
> 
> We're gonna RELEASE THE FOKIN FUREH


Is that a 70s CV or 50s?


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Are they more similar to an Ltd thin U or Ibanez?



Not sure, its been a while since ive picked one up. @USMarine75 ?


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Not sure, its been a while since ive picked one up. @USMarine75 ?



What's the question?


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> What's the question?



Whats the neck on a CV comparable to in terms of profile?


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Whats the neck on a CV comparable to in terms of profile?



My Jazzmaster has the 60s C shape with 9.5" radius. Super comfortable for me. It's seriously one of my fav go to guitars.


----------



## Bearitone

Gassing hard for this:
https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_ExoGenisis_FlatBlack.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is that a 70s CV or 50s?



'70s. Was apparently a SW Exclusive color. I was pretty dead set on shell pink, but... sometimes things are just meant to be.


----------



## rokket2005

I found the J-45 for me, so now it's back to practicing and writing more. At least when I'm not working through my massive JRPG backlog.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

I've been looking at this Dave Murray Strat for a week, finally bought it!


----------



## Millul

Breeding The Spawn said:


> I've been looking at this Dave Murray Strat for a week, finally bought it!
> View attachment 92058



That's awesome!


----------



## budda

I'll post a pic of the next black guitar tomorrow, but I likely wont have it in my hands til after next week.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That Dave Murray strat is killer looking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That Dave Murray strat is killer looking.



Both Adrian and Dave have such good taste.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both Adrian and Dave have such good taste.


Janick's Fenders are pretty lovely as well.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Somehow never got any Flow picks so got a sample pack.


----------



## USMarine75

It needs to be a Hermansson amp dammit.


----------



## narad

They had some blems for $35 off for people on the waitlist.


----------



## narad

Aaaand Gower doner amp secured:






Hopefully he knows how to modify Marsnalls too


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I was thinking my next big purchase was to be a pair of studio monitors, but it now fully seems as though the bridge pickup on my S8 is dying a more rapid death. 

So I'm somewhat torn. I was eyeballing the Kali Audio IN-8s, but I don't know if I want to spend that much in the next few months so a pair of LP-8s or LP-6s are more likely. With the pickup problem though, I don't know which way to go. I'll likely replace with EMGs, and a pair of those will cost almost as much as a pair of LP-6s. 

So my choice is get pickups for my main guitar and keep playing my Axe Fx III with headphones for the next few months, or get the monitors and use my two 6 strings basically until I can get the pups swapped in the S8. 

I'm honestly thinking of nabbing one monitor and one pickup.


----------



## budda

Both monitors and 6's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whoops bought a set of Hipshot staggered tuners. 

I decided to give cheapo no name locking tuners a shot and gooood they suck. A lot.


----------



## /wrists

This is a pretty difficult decision for me. Either a Caparison or a Japanese ESP. I'm not really that inclined to get a US made guitar to be honest. 

However, I KIND of know what I want on the guitar. 

Gloss black, silver or gold hardware, ebony fretboard, neck thru, seymour duncan black winters, floyd-rose/hipshot. Sharp headstock (so leaning towards ESP). I have no love for Jackson since their acquisition by Fender. 

I'm really not sure to be honest.


----------



## budda

Black NGD #2 ships next week


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Black NGD #2 ships next week


Is it the Morningstar yet?


----------



## Bearitone

evade said:


> This is a pretty difficult decision for me. Either a Caparison or a Japanese ESP. I'm not really that inclined to get a US made guitar to be honest.
> 
> However, I KIND of know what I want on the guitar.
> 
> Gloss black, silver or gold hardware, ebony fretboard, neck thru, seymour duncan black winters, floyd-rose/hipshot. Sharp headstock (so leaning towards ESP). I have no love for Jackson since their acquisition by Fender.
> 
> I'm really not sure to be honest.



why no love for post-Fender Jackson?


----------



## /wrists

Bearitone said:


> why no love for post-Fender Jackson?


I think I was just a big fan of the guys that did their woodwork before that.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Is it the Morningstar yet?



That's looking a ways out just because I always play at the computer right now.


----------



## BigViolin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops bought a set of Hipshot staggered tuners.
> 
> I decided to give cheapo no name locking tuners a shot and gooood they suck. A lot.



I needed some and Hipshot was out of stock so I tried a Tone Ninja locking set from SportHitech. Great tuners and not just for the price.


----------



## technomancer

evade said:


> I think I was just a big fan of the guys that did their woodwork before that.



I can see not wanting to pay the newly-inflated prices but I thought the factory / build team was still the same people...


----------



## /wrists

technomancer said:


> I can see not wanting to pay the newly-inflated prices but I thought the factory / build team was still the same people...


Itaru and team was doing them before he went and did Caparison. 

But the newly-inflated prices don't help either. They used to have mid-ranged Japanese guitars.


----------



## technomancer

evade said:


> Itaru and team was doing them before he went and did Caparison.
> 
> But the newly-inflated prices don't help either. They used to have mid-ranged Japanese guitars.



Ah my mistake I thought you were talking about the USA guitars... yeah the older Japanese Jacksons were nice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BigViolin said:


> I needed some and Hipshot was out of stock so I tried a Tone Ninja locking set from SportHitech. Great tuners and not just for the price.



Right now they're the same price as the Hipshot tuners (also from SportsHiTech). So I'm pretty happy with the purchase I made.


----------



## Mourguitars

All my pedalboard stuff came in...going to need to plan all placement of pedals and wiring , mounting power supply's ...may take weeks...lol...head scratch !

BIG PROJECT !

I do like the CR-7 chorus..i did mess around with it last night for a few hours..made a good call on that pedal...like it a lot 

Bought the HT-2 tuner..works well...not putting that silver Snark Tuner on the board..

I like those new flat cables tho...putting those in my pedal rack tray as well , things will be neat with those things to route your cables from amazon 

Ill take pics of progress....Pedal Board is 32x16

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BigViolin said:


> I needed some and Hipshot was out of stock so I tried a Tone Ninja locking set from SportHitech. Great tuners and not just for the price.


I've seen that in a few places now. What the hell is "Tone Ninja"? And why is a sports site selling guitar gear? I'm pretty confused right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've seen that in a few places now. What the hell is "Tone Ninja"? And why is a sports site selling guitar gear? I'm pretty confused right now.



It's their own brand of hardware. And theyr'e actually a music gear shop. 

Their catch phrase is "Yes, it's a music store."

I got no clue. I just know their prices are good and they tend to carry shit no other store has.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's their own brand of hardware. And theyr'e actually a music gear shop.
> 
> Their catch phrase is "Yes, it's a music store."
> 
> I got no clue. I just know their prices are good and they tend to carry shit no other store has.


Why would you name yourself something where you need to go, "Yes, it's a music store." Just make it obvious it is a music store. Oddball marketing idea.


----------



## narad

evade said:


> This is a pretty difficult decision for me. Either a Caparison or a Japanese ESP. I'm not really that inclined to get a US made guitar to be honest.
> 
> However, I KIND of know what I want on the guitar.
> 
> Gloss black, silver or gold hardware, ebony fretboard, neck thru, seymour duncan black winters, floyd-rose/hipshot. Sharp headstock (so leaning towards ESP). I have no love for Jackson since their acquisition by Fender.
> 
> I'm really not sure to be honest.



I'm a big fan of (if your username or avatar is based on a particular guitar brand, you probably want that brand). I can't say I see the appeal of holding the Japanese guitars in higher regard though.


----------



## BigViolin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Right now they're the same price as the Hipshot tuners (also from SportsHiTech). So I'm pretty happy with the purchase I made.



I should have just quoted the second part of your post. Certainly didn't mean to question a hipshot purchase as I own shit ton of their stuff. 
And yeah, not cheaper, just an alternative. Had a hard time finding reverse inline black 7s for awhile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BigViolin said:


> I should have just quoted the second part of your post. Certainly didn't mean to question a hipshot purchase as I own shit ton of their stuff.
> And yeah, not cheaper, just an alternative. Had a hard time finding reverse inline black 7s for awhile.



Yeah I get you. I mean if you want some "specialty" tuners (7-string, 8-string, reverse sets) they seem great. I'm strictly a 6-stringer these days so I tend to stick with Hipshot. At least I am again. Like I said, tried to experiment with shitty offbrand tuners (recently Dragonfire) and good god they were dreadful.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I made some mistakes looking at some pics of the Squier CV50. I'm digging my CV70 so far, so I'm tempted to add another. 

Although I'm more tempted to find a Strat with a Floyd Rose. I had a project idea I wanted to do.


----------



## MFB

I've been wanting a dual channel with independent controls amp for a little while now, and I think I'm gonna grab a Jackman XL. My DSL1H sounds ...restrained, like I can tell it wants to be beefier but it just isn't; whereas the Jackman's seem to have gain on tap, doesn't suffer from that same low wattage effect that the DSL does, and still has that midrange Marshall thrash sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I made some mistakes looking at some pics of the Squier CV50. I'm digging my CV70 so far, so I'm tempted to add another.
> 
> Although I'm more tempted to find a Strat with a Floyd Rose. I had a project idea I wanted to do.



Nevermind, last thing I need right now is more guitars.  So I'm sprucing up the Strat I got. Ordered a pickguard pre-loaded with EMG SVs. Did a good bit of reading and clip listening, and these seem perfect.

But I need another chorus. While I didn't like the way the JHS (lack of headroom) or the Hotone Binary (pretty uninspired) sounded, I do love the tap tempo feature. So I'm probably gonna spend the dough on a Source Audio Gemini.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I made some mistakes looking at some pics of the Squier CV50. I'm digging my CV70 so far, so I'm tempted to add another.
> 
> Although I'm more tempted to find a Strat with a Floyd Rose. I had a project idea I wanted to do.



Why not get one of these then?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Why not get one of these then?
> 
> View attachment 92127



Wanted an unfinished headstock and chrome hardware.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wanted an unfinished headstock and chrome hardware.



No. 

You buy this now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> No.
> 
> You buy this now.



Send me the $449 + LA tax. 

I mean, I probably will get it eventually. I wanna get a Floyd-loaded Strat that I can put a Hendrix-style S-S-S pickguard on.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Send me the $449 + LA tax.
> 
> I mean, I probably will get it eventually. I wanna get a Floyd-loaded Strat that I can put a Hendrix-style S-S-S pickguard on.


It would at least need to be an HSS strat, wouldn't it? Go for an SRV type (ie, left handed) Floyd as well.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Send me the $449 + LA tax.
> 
> I mean, I probably will get it eventually. I wanna get a Floyd-loaded Strat that I can put a Hendrix-style S-S-S pickguard on.



If I didnt already buy a Bonnie set I would have bought a preloaded SD Hendrix set for my Cutlass. 

Also, you might consider Stratosphere they've had good deals on a killer selection of Fender necks lately. Although the roasted necks coming on these 2021 Squiers are supposed to be legit.

And contact Sweetwater or MF because you should at least be able to score the squire at -15%.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> If I didnt already buy a Bonnie set I would have bought a preloaded SD Hendrix set for my Cutlass.
> 
> Also, you might consider Stratosphere they've had good deals on a killer selection of Fender necks lately. Although the roasted necks coming on these 2021 Squiers are supposed to be legit.
> 
> And contact Sweetwater or MF because you should at least be able to score the squire at -15%.



I may end up finally buying one after I sell off a couple of guitars. Need to make some much needed space.


----------



## NickS

Picked up a Waza Craft MT-2 Metal Zone today, one of the local shops I frequent had em in stock and I figured why not? Gonna have some fun running it in to the fx return on my Marshall and see how it behaves as a pre-amp......


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I may end up finally buying one after I sell off a couple of guitars. Need to make some much needed space.



Here is some more temptation...


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Here is some more temptation...
> 
> View attachment 92130


Holy cow that’s pretty


----------



## ATRguitar91

NickS said:


> Picked up a Waza Craft MT-2 Metal Zone today, one of the local shops I frequent had em in stock and I figured why not? Gonna have some fun running it in to the fx return on my Marshall and see how it behaves as a pre-amp......


Make sure to boost it! Makes it way more palatable as a preamp that way.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Holy cow that’s pretty


What is it? Shell pink, roasted maple neck and a modified neck heel? Nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is it? Shell pink, roasted maple neck and a modified neck heel? Nice.


The new 2021 Squier Contemporary Strat.
If you were still looking for new Strats, it's in your price range. 

I'm still tempted between one, the CV50, or a CV Jazzmaster atm.

@USMarine75 Still diggin that CV Jazzmaster?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The new 2021 Squier Contemporary Strat.
> If you were still looking for new Strats, it's in your price range.
> 
> I'm still tempted between one, the CV50, or a CV Jazzmaster atm.
> 
> @USMarine75 Still diggin that CV Jazzmaster?


The Contemporary stuff is cool, but I wish the headstock was bare aside from the logo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Contemporary stuff is cool, but I wish the headstock was bare aside from the logo.



Normally I'm pro-painted headstock, but when there's a maple board, it needs to be bare. So I agree.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Normally I'm pro-painted headstock, but when there's a maple board, it needs to be bare. So I agree.


Plus I doubt there is a route for a middle single coil.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Plus I doubt there is a route for a middle single coil.



There is, if it's anything like the previous generation.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Coin flipping these 2:





And one can dream right?


----------



## rokket2005

^HD28 or bust.

But seriously, unless you already have a decent dread, I'd take a OOO over an O everytime.


----------



## Wuuthrad

rokket2005 said:


> ^HD28 or bust.
> 
> But seriously, unless you already have a decent dread, I'd take a OOO over an O everytime.



Yea I hear you. I think I narrowed it down to 000 15 or 000 15 SM, the 12Fret. Wish I could play them locally though.

Im not sure I really need the bling of that particular dread but it sure is sweet to look at!


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The new 2021 Squier Contemporary Strat.
> If you were still looking for new Strats, it's in your price range.
> 
> I'm still tempted between one, the CV50, or a CV Jazzmaster atm.
> 
> @USMarine75 Still diggin that CV Jazzmaster?



Yessir. Its been killing me because it's being shipped back to the US so I've been without it for almost 3 months! 

QC and fretwork were great. Only complaint is the trem doesnt stay in tune as much as I'd like but I guess that's a general issue with JM type trems.

And FWIW... JM single coils are massively underrated. They sound terrific with a decent amount of gain yet obviously clean up as youd expect.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Yessir. Its been killing me because it's being shipped back to the US so I've been without it for almost 3 months!
> 
> QC and fretwork were great. Only complaint is the trem doesnt stay in tune as much as I'd like but I guess that's a general issue with JM type trems.
> 
> And FWIW... JM single coils are massively underrated. They sound terrific with a decent amount of gain yet obviously clean up as youd expect.



Oh damn.  

Well, everyone has strats and teles. Not everyone has Jazzmasters. I have more than enough metalized humbucker guitars, so I wanna break the mold a bit in my arsenal. So a JM is probably in my future.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh damn.
> 
> Well, everyone has strats and teles. Not everyone has Jazzmasters. I have more than enough metalized humbucker guitars, so I wanna break the mold a bit in my arsenal. So a JM is probably in my future.



Do it. JM's are also awesome for standing up. Even my 30" JM balances well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Do it. JM's are also awesome for standing up. Even my 30" JM balances well.



I had that Guitarfetish/Xaviere JM briefly. I dug it at first, but eeeeh after awhile it started to sound really rough. I did notice the pickup placement was off from a standard Jazz, plus the pickups themselves sounded.... blah. Like the bridge pickup was extremely, extremely thin and the neck pickup sounded like there was a permanent tone knob on it. It also had 500k knobs on it, which didn't do favors either since JMs use 1meg. 

I think if I get the Squier, I'd be in for something a lot more authentic, at least.


----------



## Seabeast2000

a 4.20mm Dunlop Flow pick. "this one's fine but that one's thicker-er-er." -Ozzy, Suicide Solution.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had that Guitarfetish/Xaviere JM briefly. I dug it at first, but eeeeh after awhile it started to sound really rough. I did notice the pickup placement was off from a standard Jazz, plus the pickups themselves sounded.... blah. Like the bridge pickup was extremely, extremely thin and the neck pickup sounded like there was a permanent tone knob on it. It also had 500k knobs on it, which didn't do favors either since JMs use 1meg.
> 
> I think if I get the Squier, I'd be in for something a lot more authentic, at least.



Well thinking about it, I reealllyy don't need another guitar right npw. Super tempting, but I need to soup up my current guitars. I wanna get a Gotoh Floyd for my Stagemaster, a set of Hipshots for my black Strat (maybe even a Countour trem), and go from there.

Also still trying to find the right kinda Chorus. Either a tap tempo chorus or a 2-mode preset chorus. Tempted to look back into the Boss MD200.


----------



## /wrists

narad said:


> I'm a big fan of (if your username or avatar is based on a particular guitar brand, you probably want that brand). I can't say I see the appeal of holding the Japanese guitars in higher regard though.




I don't necessarily hold Japanese guitars in higher regard - just prefer it. Jackson has Japanese guitars too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh cool, think I found the chorus pedal I want. Hoping they get back with me about my questions.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I just bought a 2011 American Deluxe Stratocaster. Can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## Mourguitars

All work and no play makes me buy things !

Been re thinking my pedal board...seen this at a great price $150 new so

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, this is the chorus I got.





I talked to someone at Alexander about the headroom, and they said it should be fine. A multi-mode chorus (chorus, rotary, Dimension C-esque stationary chorus, and some pitch chorus) with a ramp instead of a tap tempo (big selling point for me) and presets. Pretty much exactly what I want in a mod pedal.


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, this is the chorus I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to someone at Alexander about the headroom, and they said it should be fine. A multi-mode chorus (chorus, rotary, Dimension C-esque stationary chorus, and some pitch chorus) with a ramp instead of a tap tempo (big selling point for me) and presets. Pretty much exactly what I want in a mod pedal.




Man you find all the cool unique stuff...lol !!!

Where ya looking ? LOL

Looks sweet...


Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> Man you find all the cool unique stuff...lol !!!
> 
> Where ya looking ? LOL
> 
> Looks sweet...
> 
> 
> Mike



I just literally searched "Chorus' on Reverb and that's one of the pedals that showed up.  I did like a day of research and messaged the guys at Alexander and yeah, it seems perfect. 

It's cool because I was debating on getting either a standard chrorus (like the CE2W, CR-7, or even buy another CS9), a rotary speaker sim like the Lester K, or a Dimension C. So this is like... fuck it, get all 3 at once.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just literally searched "Chorus' on Reverb and that's one of the pedals that showed up.  I did like a day of research and messaged the guys at Alexander and yeah, it seems perfect.
> 
> It's cool because I was debating on getting either a standard chrorus (like the CE2W, CR-7, or even buy another CS9), a rotary speaker sim like the Lester K, or a Dimension C. So this is like... fuck it, get all 3 at once.


Hope it fits the bill.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just literally searched "Chorus' on Reverb and that's one of the pedals that showed up.  I did like a day of research and messaged the guys at Alexander and yeah, it seems perfect.
> 
> It's cool because I was debating on getting either a standard chrorus (like the CE2W, CR-7, or even buy another CS9), a rotary speaker sim like the Lester K, or a Dimension C. So this is like... fuck it, get all 3 at once.


Those look pretty cool, but I don't know much about Alexander pedals. Most of their demos sound good.

The one that has really caught my attention is the Neunaber Inspire. Detune + TriChorus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Those look pretty cool, but I don't know much about Alexander pedals. Most of their demos sound good.
> 
> The one that has really caught my attention is the Neunaber Inspire. Detune + TriChorus.


I went back and checked one of those out before I found the Alexander. Just wish it had presets, ramp speed, or tap tempo or I'd be all over it.

Also.... Uh.... Impulse bought a Line 6 Echo Park. $60. Needs some work but fuck it, people always rave about this pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably a Way huge weirding module.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Those look pretty cool, but I don't know much about Alexander pedals. Most of their demos sound good.
> 
> The one that has really caught my attention is the Neunaber Inspire. Detune + TriChorus.



Their Silver Jubilee is a great pedal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably a Way huge weirding module.



Retvrn


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I went back and checked one of those out before I found the Alexander. Just wish it had presets, ramp speed, or tap tempo or I'd be all over it.
> 
> Also.... Uh.... Impulse bought a Line 6 Echo Park. $60. Needs some work but fuck it, people always rave about this pedal.


After owning tons of Chorus pedals, I think I am finding I am liking modulated detune more than basic Choruses. Playing with all the variations on the rack units is helping me dial in a million variations.

I saw an Echo Park in a store the other day for $120. Yeah, I remember they were super popular back in the day.


----------



## BigViolin

Badlander didn’t work out, probably going to order a Gargoyle from Ceriatone.


----------



## Floppystrings

I have no plans to buy anything new. Maybe an RME interface at some point or build a silent computer with really high end CPU for recording only.

I'm more likely to downsize my gear collection because prices for a lot of stuff I have went up a lot.


----------



## USMarine75

BigViolin said:


> Badlander didn’t work out, probably going to order a Gargoyle from Ceriatone.



Let me know what you think when you get it.

It's on my shortlist along with a few others of his (Yeti and the other one that has a bunch of Marshalls-in-one).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BigViolin said:


> Badlander didn’t work out, probably going to order a Gargoyle from Ceriatone.


My friend got a Ceriatone (I think it is a Yeti), and it sounded fucking amazing. Unfortunately, the load box is faulty, and it basically killed his amp. He's getting it fixed. Dude has some pretty bad luck with gear. Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Several of these if I can figure out what theyre called and where I can buy them. 




Input/output jack nuts for that Line 6 Echo park I bought.


----------



## budda

Should be here Friday.

Naturally, Saturday is my OT day.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Several of these if I can figure out what theyre called and where I can buy them.
> 
> View attachment 92224
> 
> 
> Input/output jack nuts for that Line 6 Echo park I bought.


Fair ools


----------



## Steinmetzify

budda said:


> Should be here Friday.
> 
> Naturally, Saturday is my OT day.



Oh shit you fuckin did it! Excellent work sir!

This is sort of on my list but it goes against everything to spend $4k+ on a guitar for doom lol




Still really REALLY thinking about that one. 

Do I need a 7? Fuck no. 

Do I want one for drop A doom? Yeah kinda. 

Do I want it to be sparkly pink? You bet your red ass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp
This is why I'm glad I've been selling off a bunch of shit. 
Finally able to grab one of these. Given it looks like Fender/Squire fully discontinued the J5 line, I had to.


----------



## budda

@steinmetzify giv'r.


----------



## Mourguitars

Gonna get a Headfirst loop from Jason for my Ceriatone 800 and have it installed ...my OCD is getting to me even tho the stock loop works ok

Been watching his amp mod videos...I can understand him, he explains things well....maybe build a amp one day


----------



## r33per

Emma Okto Nojs (thanks @USMarine75 )
Mono M80 dual guitar gigbag.


----------



## USMarine75

r33per said:


> Emma Okto Nojs (thanks @USMarine75 )
> Mono M80 dual guitar gigbag.



Yay! Emma Electronics is so underrated. Their Pisdiyauwot is a great pedal too.


----------



## Choop

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp
> This is why I'm glad I've been selling off a bunch of shit.
> Finally able to grab one of these. Given it looks like Fender/Squire fully discontinued the J5 line, I had to.



My girlfriend has one of those! It's fantastic -- plays great, and the pickups sound great as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Choop said:


> My girlfriend has one of those! It's fantastic -- plays great, and the pickups sound great as well.



I regret not getting one like 10 years ago. I had the chance to get one when I could barely afford a guitar and I blew my chance on something else. Time to make up for it


----------



## rokket2005

I've got something super cool coming in today, not really something that anyone here would care about though. Lots of 100+ year old rosewood on it though.


----------



## USMarine75

Had a guitar and tubes that were supposed to be delivered on Monday and Tuesday. 

Both are lost in the mail.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Boss GE10 popped up locally. This is by far the best EQ I’ve ever used. Compared to my old MXR 10 & 10s, Empress Para-EQ, Dan electro and boss GE7. Super transparent, and just built like a tank. Massive though


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DeathByButterslax said:


> View attachment 92241
> 
> Boss GE10 popped up locally. This is by far the best EQ I’ve ever used. Compared to my old MXR 10 & 10s, Empress Para-EQ, Dan electro and boss GE7. Super transparent, and just built like a tank. Massive though


That looks to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That looks to be in pretty good shape.


He said that it was basically packed away for the last 20 years and forgotten about


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Had a guitar and tubes that were supposed to be delivered on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Both are lost in the mail.



L


----------



## rokket2005

I got my J-45 too and it sounds so nice. It looks like pretty much every other J-45, but this one's mine.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought a Headfirst Loop for my Ceriatone 800...

Im Pimping that 800 ! i bought it to mod

Jason sounds really cool...i like watching his mods on YT

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Bought a Headfirst Loop for my Ceriatone 800...
> 
> Im Pimping that 800 ! i bought it to mod
> 
> Jason sounds really cool...i like watching his mods on YT
> 
> Mike


Did you just get a PCB, or a built loop?

That is cool it looks like they have PCBs for the loop. Never saw that before. Sucks it is $25 shipping though, if I am reading that correctly.

I bought a PCB and parts to build a mixer/blender box for my effects loop for my rack effects that need to be ran with a mixer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Had a guitar and tubes that were supposed to be delivered on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Both are lost in the mail.



I thought that's what happened to that Fokin Demolition pickup I bought months ago. 
It didnt get lost in the mail. It kept being sent to the wrong address, and USPS eventually rejected it and sent it back to Russia. So that really pissed me off. It wasn't even Fokin's fault. The dude sent me a picture of the shipping label and it was 100% correct. USPS blew it hard. 

It still does fucking suck a lot, though. Eager to get something but *nope disappears in the void of mail*


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Did you just get a PCB, or a built loop?
> 
> That is cool it looks like they have PCBs for the loop. Never saw that before. Sucks it is $25 shipping though, if I am reading that correctly.
> 
> I bought a PCB and parts to build a mixer/blender box for my effects loop for my rack effects that need to be ran with a mixer.



I got it populated with out the jacks but with the jacks....i need to move it over to the left open space in the pic and mount it to the chas with a stand off and mount a switch as well...i keep my back off anyway

That PPIMV is in the speaker jack next to the loop...will be a tight fit and dont want to drill the back plate...i can if needed

Gotta have my Tech put it on the scope to dial in the trim pot..hes just 1/4 mile away

Shipping these days is $$....

https://imgur.com/XjtqS0i

File won't attach for some reason....



Im really thinking hard about buying a 800 board and totally gutting that Blackstar S1EL34 and using the Chas and head shell and making a modded out clipping diode monster 50 watt with the PPIMV , New loop , bias.. the whole nine...thats my next project down the road tho...but will be cool ...all holes are drilled just remove what pots from the 4 channel face plate and use what i need ...looking like a Blackstar with some switches ...lol

Need to finish my pedal board up first...last thing is arriving Friday

Something to day dream about...im doing my homework , always wanted to build a amp and now i know a lot of people that can help and answer questions now ...a big help ! feeling confident...

Mike


----------



## Ericjutsu

USMarine75 said:


> Had a guitar and tubes that were supposed to be delivered on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Both are lost in the mail.


oh man that's brutal. Hopefully, you receive them.


----------



## Mourguitars

Ericjutsu said:


> oh man that's brutal. Hopefully, you receive them.




Same here USMarine...hope they turn up

Mike


----------



## ATRguitar91

A guy locally is selling two Headrush 108s for $250. I don't have any need for em, but I've been so impressed with the 112 version I may grab em just for stereo.

A deal like that is almost too good to pass up. I feel like I could easily flip em and turn a profit.


----------



## USMarine75

Ericjutsu said:


> oh man that's brutal. Hopefully, you receive them.





Mourguitars said:


> Same here USMarine...hope they turn up
> 
> Mike



Thanks! Prayers worked. 

It showed up 3 days late and the outer box was open from the bottom... not even taped shut lol. I didnt have high hopes but the guitar was in a case, looks new, and played great.

I wouldn't have been too worried but it was the Epiphone Black Beauty LPC which was a limited edition and completely sold out. Doesnt matter whether you hate Bonamassa, he specs killer gear (see his previous korina V and Firebird).

Not looking good for the other package though (power tubes).


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> Thanks! Prayers worked.
> 
> It showed up 3 days late and the outer box was open from the bottom... not even taped shut lol. I didnt have high hopes but the guitar was in a case, looks new, and played great.
> 
> I wouldn't have been too worried but it was the Epiphone Black Beauty LPC which was a limited edition and completely sold out. Doesnt matter whether you hate Bonamassa, he specs killer gear (see his previous korina V and Firebird).
> 
> Not looking good for the other package though (power tubes).




Awesome ! 

Hey, Joe knows gear....i respect him

Glad its finally home to ya !

Enjoy...

Mike


----------



## BigViolin

USMarine75 said:


> Let me know what you think when you get it.
> 
> It's on my shortlist along with a few others of his (Yeti and the other one that has a bunch of Marshalls-in-one).



Deposit sent, looks like August.


----------



## Bearitone

Going to scoop up a Triangulum pedal (33 clone)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I understand both the hype for the Echo Park, and why no one uses them anymore.  

Amazing(ly NOISY) sounding pedal.

...Yes I read about the daisy chain issue. But I read the pedal just has a lot of floor noise as is. My TC Flashback II is dead quiet compared to the EP.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I understand both the hype for the Echo Park, and why no one uses them anymore.
> 
> Amazing(ly NOISY) sounding pedal.
> 
> ...Yes I read about the daisy chain issue. But I read the pedal just has a lot of floor noise as is. My TC Flashback II is dead quiet compared to the EP.


What? I can't hear you over the hiss and hum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What? I can't hear you over the hiss and hum.




But yeah, messing with it more, bypass is fine. No noise. When the effect is on, holy shit it's one hissy fucker.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Mourguitars

Yea.....man , I don't know about those solder less cable stuff I bought off Amazon

Bought them to do the 3 inch jumpers on my Patch8 in my rack as well as the Patch8 Floor I have coming Friday make it look neat

Cut the ends with HD scissors ...push both ends jacks at the same time, bend and put the caps on

Use a small Snap On pick to put a hole in the cable then put the screw in, it goes in easier...those cheap screws tho , are very cheap

Made all but one for the rack to fishing it up , but everyone I made I had to redo every third one...

All Tested great on my cable tester

For my Pedalboard ill spend the extra buck , ill most likely have to buy more cables stuff...straight and right angle jacks

George L cable and Jacks , or something else ...recommendations ?? Don't have the time to solder at the moment..work

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> Yea.....man , I don't know about those solder less cable stuff I bought off Amazon
> 
> Bought them to do the 3 inch jumpers on my Patch8 in my rack as well as the Patch8 Floor I have coming Friday make it look neat
> 
> Cut the ends with HD scissors ...push both ends jacks at the same time, bend and put the caps on
> 
> Use a small Snap On pick to put a hole in the cable then put the screw in, it goes in easier...those cheap screws tho , are very cheap
> 
> Made all but one for the rack to fishing it up , but everyone I made I had to redo every third one...
> 
> All Tested great on my cable tester
> 
> For my Pedalboard ill spend the extra buck , ill most likely have to buy more cables stuff...straight and right angle jacks
> 
> George L cable and Jacks , or something else ...recommendations ?? Don't have the time to solder at the moment..work
> 
> Mike



Interesting timing you bring this up. Just saw this on a FB


----------



## Mourguitars

Your right...even tho the pedalboard won't move from the Office here...I think soldering my own will be the best bet on going to the pedals from the loop pedal

Ill post a pic up when I get back to the office, and show ya why I chose the solder less route on the patchmate8 as jumpers in a new thread..but hey, .....it looks pretty Sharpe but looks are not everything

Don't need failure ! lol

Thanks for the feedback jazz hands , but live and learn thru trial and error

Just trying to get my cable management looking sweet in my rack tray.....

I do like those Flat patch cables I bought some are angled going left and right...they work great for side jack to top mount jacks very well..they give me more room for sure make things close...time to velcro down

That Rocktrom Loop pedal is 19 inches...on the 32x16 pedal train ...my original layout changed...but it has Midi and that changes everything on my delays and reverb, EQ....I can change channels /presets or add my All-access pedal with it....rack unit with pedals in front

Man its going to be huge with all that....lol

Pics are coming !

Mike


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> I've been wanting a dual channel with independent controls amp for a little while now, and I think I'm gonna grab a Jackman XL. My DSL1H sounds ...restrained, like I can tell it wants to be beefier but it just isn't; whereas the Jackman's seem to have gain on tap, doesn't suffer from that same low wattage effect that the DSL does, and still has that midrange Marshall thrash sound.



Good news everyone, Amazon has a restock date for the Zombie XL that I originally wanted! The Jackman XL isn't bad, but I'm already covering the British flavor with my Orange Micro, however it's still not exactly what I was originally looking for and like I said - the amp that got me on the Joyo kick was the Zombie, so I'm not compromising by going back to it. Now I'll have an American flavor amp, and British flavor in my stable.

And with the sale of my DSL1 next week, it'll have only cost me $10 out of pocket.


----------



## r33per

r33per said:


> Emma Okto Nojs (thanks @USMarine75 )
> Mono M80 dual guitar gigbag.


Well this ended up a colossal fail. First, the seller of the M80-2g had already sold it but forgot to take down the Reverb ad (it happens - we're all human).

Second, got Okto hooked up and it sounded like this. Proper disappointment.

I think it'll be a return!


----------



## USMarine75

r33per said:


> Well this ended up a colossal fail. First, the seller of the M80-2g had already sold it but forgot to take down the Reverb ad (it happens - we're all human).
> 
> Second, got Okto hooked up and it sounded like this. Proper disappointment.
> 
> I think it'll be a return!





Oh no... I dont remember mine doing that at all. Let me see if it was in the home shipment I already received (the rest arrives next month), because that's nothing like what I remember. In fact that was the first thing i talked to Bergs (Brett Kingman) about was how awesome it tracked. Hmm sorry for the bum recommendation!

Did you like the Nojs side or was that a fail too?


----------



## r33per

USMarine75 said:


> Oh no... I dont remember mine doing that at all. Let me see if it was in the home shipment I already received (the rest arrives next month), because that's nothing like what I remember. In fact that was the first thing i talked to Bergs (Brett Kingman) about was how awesome it tracked. Hmm sorry for the bum recommendation!
> 
> Did you like the Nojs side or was that a fail too?


Dude, I appreciate that - I *want* to like it!

Nojs side is pretty cool. I'm not really using octave fuzz on its own but instead into a driven amp, but I thought the Nojs sounded really nice just into a clean amp.

But here's the thing: I then plugged my EVH Octavix, butchered the Crystal Planet solo with it and immediately felt happier.


----------



## USMarine75

r33per said:


> Dude, I appreciate that - I *want* to like it!
> 
> Nojs side is pretty cool. I'm not really using octave fuzz on its own but instead into a driven amp, but I thought the Nojs sounded really nice just into a clean amp.
> 
> But here's the thing: I then plugged my EVH Octavix, butchered the Crystal Planet solo with it and immediately felt happier.



If it doesnt make you happy then def move on.

So I tried it with the Epiphone LPC with the stock med output Probucker 2 and 3. Rolled okto and tone 0-10 and played. The only times I got warble was as the note decayed past what's sounds like a gate in the circuit, but that was very late in decay not like yours. i can record once my plethora of children goes to sleep lol. The only thing I will def say is my Digitech Whammy DT or TCE SubnUp are much better with diads and chords. The OktoNojs warbles with anything more than single note lines. But it tracked very fast I was doing legato fast lines with little to no artifacts. The other thing that fooled it (and I didn't check the other pedals) was (right hand) tapped notes. But with both sides on it sounded killer (had that octave fuzz bloom on leads).


----------



## r33per

USMarine75 said:


> If it doesnt make you happy then def move on.
> 
> So I tried it with the Epiphone LPC with the stock med output Probucker 2 and 3. Rolled okto and tone 0-10 and played. The only times I got warble was as the note decayed past what's sounds like a gate in the circuit, but that was very late in decay not like yours. i can record once my plethora of children goes to sleep lol. The only thing I will def say is my Digitech Whammy DT or TCE SubnUp are much better with diads and chords. The OktoNojs warbles with anything more than single note lines. But it tracked very fast I was doing legato fast lines with little to no artifacts. The other thing that fooled it (and I didn't check the other pedals) was (right hand) tapped notes. But with both sides on it sounded killer (had that octave fuzz bloom on leads).
> 
> View attachment 92326


Thanks for checking it out!

TBH it'll be a return, I think. And in many respects, it was nowhere near a bum recommendation - it's just that this specific one hasn't hit the mark for me and with the rest of the gear I have, and that's fine.

Thanks again


----------



## Millul

MFB said:


> Good news everyone, Amazon has a restock date for the Zombie XL that I originally wanted! The Jackman XL isn't bad, but I'm already covering the British flavor with my Orange Micro, however it's still not exactly what I was originally looking for and like I said - the amp that got me on the Joyo kick was the Zombie, so I'm not compromising by going back to it. Now I'll have an American flavor amp, and British flavor in my stable.
> 
> And with the sale of my DSL1 next week, it'll have only cost me $10 out of pocket.



Love my Zombie II, wish I could turn it up more! That bitch is tiny but LOUD!


----------



## USMarine75

r33per said:


> Thanks for checking it out!
> 
> TBH it'll be a return, I think. And in many respects, it was nowhere near a bum recommendation - it's just that this specific one hasn't hit the mark for me and with the rest of the gear I have, and that's fine.
> 
> Thanks again





Yeah if the suboctave is the only part that really matters you're prob better with the TCE SubnUp I'd imagine. It has polyphonic and vintage modes... people actually complained it tracked too well so it sounded fake (ie, no ring modulator splattiness). I could video that and abuse it to see if it gets any artifacts or has tracking issues if you want. I havent tried it in awhile so I don't remember.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Today in "Perfectly happy with my current pedal but I still wanna try something else because I like buying shit."

...Maxon ST9Pro.  Kinda curious about it.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Today in "Perfectly happy with my current pedal but I still wanna try something else because I like buying shit."
> 
> ...Maxon ST9Pro.  Kinda curious about it.



I just fell in love with my Hardwire CM2 all over again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Today in "Perfectly happy with my current pedal but I still wanna try something else because I like buying shit."
> 
> ...Maxon ST9Pro.  Kinda curious about it.


Isn't that the Tube Screamer type pedal that has a mid knob or some shit?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I just fell in love with my Hardwire CM2 all over again.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't that the Tube Screamer type pedal that has a mid knob or some shit?



Yep. Supposed to have more gain, output, and a more aggressive voicing on tap already, but it includes an added mid knob and a low boost. Seems like the proto-OD808X. I really really fucking love my OD808X, but I just wonder things.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. Supposed to have more gain, output, and a more aggressive voicing on tap already, but it includes an added mid knob and a low boost. Seems like the proto-OD808X. I really really fucking love my OD808X, but I just wonder things.



I loved my ST9 Pro+, but I have like 20 other TS type pedals so I ended up selling it. I kinda want another one though.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Just found out Aristides can now make the 080 with an Evertune bridge. 

That, is my next major purchase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ended up not getting the ST9Pro. 

Got a Carbon Copy Deluxe instead. 

I REALLY fucking like the Echo Park. A lot. I believe the hype. Just the problem is the pedal can be noisy on the gain channel when engaged. I read later pedals were quieter, but I'm not sure which ones these are. Plus I read some reliability issues with these.


----------



## rokket2005

I was thinking about making an NXD for this, but then I'd want to record a bunch of clips of it and I've got so much other stuff I need to get to this weekend. It's a beaut though. 1920s pit orchestra xylophone. The bars and pipes are in really good condition, some pitting on the stand, but it's whatever. I need to pull out my old mallet books from college and get my chops back before I jump in to Waka-Jawaka or anything crazy.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Good news everyone, Amazon has a restock date for the Zombie XL that I originally wanted! The Jackman XL isn't bad, but I'm already covering the British flavor with my Orange Micro, however it's still not exactly what I was originally looking for and like I said - the amp that got me on the Joyo kick was the Zombie, so I'm not compromising by going back to it. Now I'll have an American flavor amp, and British flavor in my stable.
> 
> And with the sale of my DSL1 next week, it'll have only cost me $10 out of pocket.



Holy shit, the Zombie XL was in stock immediately - it wasn't expected to be delivered until the 20th or so. Now it's expected to come in on Monday, WTF  Glad I put the order now instead of when they were expected to restock.


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up not getting the ST9Pro.
> 
> Got a Carbon Copy Deluxe instead.
> 
> I REALLY fucking like the Echo Park. A lot. I believe the hype. Just the problem is the pedal can be noisy on the gain channel when engaged. I read later pedals were quieter, but I'm not sure which ones these are. Plus I read some reliability issues with these.



I log on and look to see what you bought today Jazzy !...lol

You buy cool stuff !

I bought a pair of 3' right angle cables for my rack...late last night, so with those my rack will be finished

FedX changed my delivery of the Patchmate8 Floor till Tuesday , so looks like ill have the weekend to do some over due playing !

Mike

Mike


----------



## budda

I have an unexpected NGD tomorrow and then something needs to go


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> Holy shit, the Zombie XL was in stock immediately - it wasn't expected to be delivered until the 20th or so. Now it's expected to come in on Monday, WTF  Glad I put the order now instead of when they were expected to restock.



I just grabbed one, too. If I tell myself that I'm "collecting" the Bantamps, that will justify me buying more.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up not getting the ST9Pro.
> 
> Got a Carbon Copy Deluxe instead.
> 
> I REALLY fucking like the Echo Park. A lot. I believe the hype. Just the problem is the pedal can be noisy on the gain channel when engaged. I read later pedals were quieter, but I'm not sure which ones these are. Plus I read some reliability issues with these.



I really like my CC Deluxe  definitely my favorite-sounding analog delay I've owned, plus it has a lot of extra functionality with the tap switch and expression jack


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> I log on and look to see what you bought today Jazzy !...lol
> 
> You buy cool stuff !
> 
> I bought a pair of 3' right angle cables for my rack...late last night, so with those my rack will be finished
> 
> FedX changed my delivery of the Patchmate8 Floor till Tuesday , so looks like ill have the weekend to do some over due playing !
> 
> Mike
> 
> Mike



Yeah I've been buying shit like crazy. Stimulus + tax refund + ditching a lot of gear I don't use anymore. 



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I really like my CC Deluxe  definitely my favorite-sounding analog delay I've owned, plus it has a lot of extra functionality with the tap switch and expression jack



The tap tempo and 1.2second delay time were the selling points. I do a lot of the dotted 8th stuff like Edge, Wes Borland, Nuno, etc, so the tap tempo helps a lot. Also I KNOW this pedal does the crazy out-of-control oscillation shit, so that helps too.  Oh and full control of the modulation on the front pedal. I almost always have some slight modulation with my delays. The Echo Park pretty much nails all of that... if it wasnt for the noisiness.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I really like my CC Deluxe  definitely my favorite-sounding analog delay I've owned, plus it has a lot of extra functionality with the tap switch and expression jack


CC Deluxe? I prefer CC Deville.


----------



## MFB

Demiurge said:


> I just grabbed one, too. If I tell myself that I'm "collecting" the Bantamps, that will justify me buying more.



What others do you have? Like I said, I was looking at the Jackman but it wasnt enough to get me to pull the trigger, and the VIVO/Meteor clips I've heard haven't sounded nearly as good compared to those two/their original amps. Fireballs don't do anything for me so I haven't even bothered with the Firebrand.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up not getting the ST9Pro.
> 
> Got a Carbon Copy Deluxe instead.
> 
> I REALLY fucking like the Echo Park. A lot. I believe the hype. Just the problem is the pedal can be noisy on the gain channel when engaged. I read later pedals were quieter, but I'm not sure which ones these are. Plus I read some reliability issues with these.



If you're not against rack units look into the Echo Pro. It's really good quality and none of that noise. It's far above and beyond the DL4 too in terms of sound quality and features. Pretty expensive nowadays. I used it after a preamp. - I never tried an Echo Park though, but be aware if you ever look at DL4's they have an issue in reverse mode where if the input level is to higher or peaks to long it will snap you right outta reverse mode and into a normal delay mode automatically.


----------



## Spicypickles

Finally picked up an alt8 and jazz neck in reverse zebra for my singlecut trem. Not quite the gold poled custom ones I wanted but Duncan is behind on orders so these being under “shop floor custom” designation pushed out the date. 

I was planing on a mismatched gold/chrome scheme for this guit but if I like them enough I’ll throw em into my ec400at and eventually complete that singlecut project. I don’t know shit about alt8’s other than they don’t sound like anything else to my ears (very limited clips and info) but they sound like exactly what I want on paper. If anyone knows anything feel free to chime in.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spicypickles said:


> Finally picked up an alt8 and jazz neck in reverse zebra for my singlecut trem. Not quite the gold poled custom ones I wanted but Duncan is behind on orders so these being under “shop floor custom” designation pushed out the date.
> 
> I was planing on a mismatched gold/chrome scheme for this guit but if I like them enough I’ll throw em into my ec400at and eventually complete that singlecut project. I don’t know shit about alt8’s other than they don’t sound like anything else to my ears (very limited clips and info) but they sound like exactly what I want on paper. If anyone knows anything feel free to chime in.


I don’t have a ton of info on the alt8 but I used one happily in my PRS CU24 for around 3 years before altering it to work in my multiscale Padalka (hybrid of Fokin baseplate/pole pieces, and Alt 8 bobbins/windings). And that sounded great. I ordered some Elysians eventually, but the Alt 8 itself sounded awesome in both guitars. I might toss it into my Kiesel AM6 next.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> What others do you have? Like I said, I was looking at the Jackman but it wasnt enough to get me to pull the trigger, and the VIVO/Meteor clips I've heard haven't sounded nearly as good compared to those two/their original amps. Fireballs don't do anything for me so I haven't even bothered with the Firebrand.



I have the Bluebird (Blues Jr.), Atomic (AC30), and the Jackman XL. Bluebird is a good clean up to light OD; Bright switch does little. Atomic is actually my favorite- it does the "Vox thing" really well and the top boost mode is great for riding between clean & dirty on pick dynamics. Jackman was the disappointment. The clean channel is good for cranking the gain for an overdrive sound, but the drive channel is woofy as hell and needs a trebly boost or EQ to be useable.


----------



## Spicypickles

DudeManBrother said:


> I don’t have a ton of info on the alt8 but I used one happily in my PRS CU24 for around 3 years before altering it to work in my multiscale Padalka (hybrid of Fokin baseplate/pole pieces, and Alt 8 bobbins/windings). And that sounded great. I ordered some Elysians eventually, but the Alt 8 itself sounded awesome in both guitars. I might toss it into my Kiesel AM6 next.


From what I read and can hear, it seems like a very full spectrum pup, with some smooth high end. Not too icepicky up top. That’s what I’m hoping for


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spicypickles said:


> From what I read and can hear, it seems like a very full spectrum pup, with some smooth high end. Not too icepicky up top. That’s what I’m hoping for


Yeah that’s accurate. There is no giant midrange hump and the top end is present but not harsh at all. Really nice semi neutral tone, and the magnet seems to be somewhere in between ceramic and A5, which is really cool.


----------



## AdenM

Spicypickles said:


> Finally picked up an alt8 and jazz neck in reverse zebra for my singlecut trem. Not quite the gold poled custom ones I wanted but Duncan is behind on orders so these being under “shop floor custom” designation pushed out the date.
> 
> I was planing on a mismatched gold/chrome scheme for this guit but if I like them enough I’ll throw em into my ec400at and eventually complete that singlecut project. I don’t know shit about alt8’s other than they don’t sound like anything else to my ears (very limited clips and info) but they sound like exactly what I want on paper. If anyone knows anything feel free to chime in.




I had an Alt 8 in my SE Custom 24 that I had for years. One of my all time favorite pickups - aggressive like a ceramic without the harsh top end, plenty of lows and mids without being boomy. Very slept on pickup IMO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AdenM said:


> I had an Alt 8 in my SE Custom 24 that I had for years. One of my all time favorite pickups - aggressive like a ceramic without the harsh top end, plenty of lows and mids without being boomy. Very slept on pickup IMO.


The Custom 8, JB8, and Distortion 8 might also be worth checking out.


----------



## Spicypickles

Meh I’m not into the whole replacing magnets thing. I can barely wire them in as it is.


----------



## Millul

Not sure it counts, but - most probably one of the NeuralDSP plugin suites, as they are 50% off for a few days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I found a 2nd hand L6 Tonecore dock. Kinda wondering if using a newer dock would fix some of my issues.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I found a 2nd hand L6 Tonecore dock. Kinda wondering if using a newer dock would fix some of my issues.



is it cheap enough to fuck around and find out?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> is it cheap enough to fuck around and find out?



how long have you been waiting to say that?  

We'll see I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, I gotta return the Alexander now. Idk if I got a bum unit, but after messing with it... It's noisy as fuck too.  like it's probably the noisiest chorus pedal I've ever used like holy shit. 

...Fuck it, I'm probably just gonna get a Strymon Ola.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, I gotta return the Alexander now. Idk if I got a bum unit, but after messing with it... It's noisy as fuck too.  like it's probably the noisiest chorus pedal I've ever used like holy shit.
> 
> ...Fuck it, I'm probably just gonna get a Strymon Ola.


Have you considered a Juliana?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Have you considered a Juliana?



I have. Honestly don't like how it sounds? Before I found the Alexander I was checking out the Ola, and it sounds really great. Besides that it was the Juliana and the Source Audio one, and they tonally don't sound there for me.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, I gotta return the Alexander now. Idk if I got a bum unit, but after messing with it... It's noisy as fuck too.  like it's probably the noisiest chorus pedal I've ever used like holy shit.
> 
> ...Fuck it, I'm probably just gonna get a Strymon Ola.


 Dang, bad luck man. Are you sure it's not a cable or power supply or something?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> Dang, bad luck man. Are you sure it's not a cable or power supply or something?



Nah, tried a bunch of different configurations. No luck. Already sent a message to the shop I bought it from for a refund. Gonna stay with my shitty Hotone Binary for a bit longer until I either decide to get a Strymon Ola or another similar 2-preset (preferably stereo) chorus.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, tried a bunch of different configurations. No luck. Already sent a message to the shop I bought it from for a refund. Gonna stay with my shitty Hotone Binary for a bit longer until I either decide to get a Strymon Ola or another similar 2-preset (preferably stereo) chorus.


 If you get a Strymon and it's noisy af too then it might me a sign from the gear gods telling you to buy more guitars instead!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> If you get a Strymon and it's noisy af too then it might me a sign from the gear gods telling you to buy more guitars instead!


True. I still need an explorer. 

Honestly the only 3 pedals giving me noise issues are the Alexander, the Line 6 echo Park (which is notorious for being a noisy bitch), and my Digitech Ricochet (not too bad, but my full-sized Whammy does this too). Everything else is perfectly fine.

But still, the Alexander pedal is fucking awesome. Like it has presets, but each preset has 2 modes that can save the settings and does a ramp effect. Like you can have one setting set to a high mix, high depth, slow speed, and multiple voicings, then activate the ramp and have a high speed, shallow depth, single voicing and low mix. You and also adjust the ramp like you can do with rotary speaker sims. It's so fucking ingenious and I don't know why more chorus pedals don't do this. Just ashamed about it being noisy as all hell.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> True. I still need an explorer.
> 
> Honestly the only 3 pedals giving me noise issues are the Alexander, the Line 6 echo Park (which is notorious for being a noisy bitch), and my Digitech Ricochet (not too bad, but my full-sized Whammy does this too). Everything else is perfectly fine.
> 
> But still, the Alexander pedal is fucking awesome. Like it has presets, but each preset has 2 modes that can save the settings and does a ramp effect. Like you can have one setting set to a high mix, high depth, slow speed, and multiple voicings, then activate the ramp and have a high speed, shallow depth, single voicing and low mix. You and also adjust the ramp like you can do with rotary speaker sims. It's so fucking ingenious and I don't know why more chorus pedals don't do this. Just ashamed about it being noisy as all hell.


Maybe contact Alexander and discuss it with them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe contact Alexander and discuss it with them?



I did debate on it, but I was afraid by the time I get a response I'd be outside of the refund window. I'm kind of afraid it'll just be a "Oh it may not just work with your rig." response.

EDIT: FWIW I just did send them an email to see what they say.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did debate on it, but I was afraid by the time I get a response I'd be outside of the refund window. I'm kind of afraid it'll just be a "Oh it may not just work with your rig." response.
> 
> EDIT: FWIW I just did send them an email to see what they say.



Yeah if you're having noise issues with multiple pedals I'm questioning your power supply, cables, or lines voltage. My Alexander Jubilee is silent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah if you're having noise issues with multiple pedals I'm questioning your power supply, cables, or lines voltage. My Alexander Jubilee is silent.



Like I said, the noise issues are coming from notoriously noisy pedals.  My echo Park was a first-gen one that has the notorious noise issues, and from what I can tell the Ricochet adds a VERY VERY VERY slight hiss and can actually color the tone ever so slightly by design if left on momentary mode. 

I went as far as using a simple 9v power supply, disconnected everything on my board, and had just the Sugarcube going straight into the amp.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like I said, the noise issues are coming from notoriously noisy pedals.  My echo Park was a first-gen one that has the notorious noise issues, and from what I can tell the Ricochet adds a VERY VERY VERY slight hiss and can actually color the tone ever so slightly by design if left on momentary mode.
> 
> I went as far as using a simple 9v power supply, disconnected everything on my board, and had just the Sugarcube going straight into the amp.



Well that sucks. Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Well that sucks. Lol


FWIW the shop I bought it from seems to be agreeing with me that it's a dead pedal, so it looks like I'll be getting a refund. It blows, and I'd like to give the pedal another chance... But I'm terrible with luck and gear.


----------



## Mourguitars

Hope it works out for ya Jazzy...you bought a lot of cool nice stuff as of late

Maybe you should try the Strymon if ya swing it...

When my last pieces of my pedalboard build come in ...im expecting all sorts of problems, noise hiss...oh boy

But maybe not , fingers crossed !

Mike


----------



## Blytheryn

Probably the most spontaneous gear purchase of my life, but I managed to snag one of 10 Lichtlaerm Gehenna MKII’s to ever be made.


----------



## Mourguitars

This came in...Also got in my 14" LED light that is motion sensored for my rack...velcro it up, stick my hands in it turns on ...pretty sweet !
Mike


----------



## MFB

Zombie XL showed up, fuck did I forget how much I love the Mesa sound. It's not a 1:1 with it obviously, but it sounds damn good for what it is, and I'm using it as the middle ground between a Recto and a 5150; it's still mid-heavy and tight, but there's still a noticeable bottom end like you'd heard with a Recto, so I love it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Anyone ever hear of "Ekber" guitars?


----------



## Millul

MFB said:


> Zombie XL showed up, fuck did I forget how much I love the Mesa sound. It's not a 1:1 with it obviously, but it sounds damn good for what it is, and I'm using it as the middle ground between a Recto and a 5150; it's still mid-heavy and tight, but there's still a noticeable bottom end like you'd heard with a Recto, so I love it.



Bottom end of that tiny bastard is HUGE, it levels out a bit if you can open it up a tad, and the gain is crushing - with which cab/speakers are you using it?


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone ever hear of "Ekber" guitars?



I did a quick search online, I found more for the guitarist Ekber somethingorother than the brand. Of the guitars I did see, 99% of their Telecasters that were listed on Reverb where actually Strats, and priced incredibly cheap, so I'd be wary of what they are. Maybe they're like SX/Agile stuff?



MFB said:


> Zombie XL showed up, fuck did I forget how much I love the Mesa sound. It's not a 1:1 with it obviously, but it sounds damn good for what it is, and I'm using it as the middle ground between a Recto and a 5150; it's still mid-heavy and tight, but there's still a noticeable bottom end like you'd heard with a Recto, so I love it.



Now that I'm off the clock from work, I've been playing around to see where I could go tonally with it; running the gain at around 10/11, with the tone at 11, this thing is the Guardians of Aasgard in a box which is 100% fine by me. I've considered _Twilight of the Thunder God_ to be the best tones from Amon Amarth, and if not that then _With Oden on Our Side, _but I believe they're both done using H&K Triamp MKIIs.


----------



## MFB

Millul said:


> Bottom end of that tiny bastard is HUGE, it levels out a bit if you can open it up a tad, and the gain is crushing - with which cab/speakers are you using it?



I've got a Marshall MX112 which came stock with a 70/80 which people seem to shit on. But with this? It's helping to balance out the low end which is good, so I'm not opposed to it. All the amps I have are pretty bottom heavy between this and my Micro Dark, so it works for me and I say fuck the rest.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I did a quick search online, I found more for the guitarist Ekber somethingorother than the brand. Of the guitars I did see, 99% of their Telecasters that were listed on Reverb where actually Strats, and priced incredibly cheap, so I'd be wary of what they are. Maybe they're like SX/Agile stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm off the clock from work, I've been playing around to see where I could go tonally with it; running the gain at around 10/11, with the tone at 11, this thing is the Guardians of Aasgard in a box which is 100% fine by me. I've considered _Twilight of the Thunder God_ to be the best tones from Amon Amarth, and if not that then _With Oden on Our Side, _but I believe they're both done using H&K Triamp MKIIs.


edit: nvm
Twilight was a krank apparently, and most of their stuff has been 6505s/5150s from the stuff I've seen.


----------



## Millul

MFB said:


> I've got a Marshall MX112 which came stock with a 70/80 which people seem to shit on. But with this? It's helping to balance out the low end which is good, so I'm not opposed to it. All the amps I have are pretty bottom heavy between this and my Micro Dark, so it works for me and I say fuck the rest.



If it works, it works! I actually prefer to run an eq pedal in the loop, as with my cab it's a bit woofy, and I'd gladly avoid it if possible.
Havew fun!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I did a quick search online, I found more for the guitarist Ekber somethingorother than the brand. Of the guitars I did see, 99% of their Telecasters that were listed on Reverb where actually Strats, and priced incredibly cheap, so I'd be wary of what they are. Maybe they're like SX/Agile stuff?


Yeah, those are sold by Irvine Music or something, but the ones Ekber himself is selling are $600 and look pretty cool.


----------



## jaxadam

Pretty sure I'm just going to go ahead and get the Neural Quad Cortex thing.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> edit: nvm
> Twilight was a krank apparently, and most of their stuff has been 6505s/5150s from the stuff I've seen.



Son of a bitch, I thought the Kranks were Surtur Rising but I'm not crazy that they were on Twilight. I'm not sure why they switched so quickly from the H&Ks, their rigs are al over the map from Mesa > H&K > Krank > I think BACK to H&K and now on Peavey; they're probably the only ones to make Kranks sound THAT good, but for now I'm gonna be running this thing as much as I can since it's giving me exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Son of a bitch, I thought the Kranks were Surtur Rising but I'm not crazy that they were on Twilight. I'm not sure why they switched so quickly from the H&Ks, their rigs are al over the map from Mesa > H&K > Krank > I think BACK to H&K and now on Peavey; they're probably the only ones to make Kranks sound THAT good, but for now I'm gonna be running this thing as much as I can since it's giving me exactly what I was looking for.



If an extreme metal album was recorded in between 2005 - 2008, there's a good chance a Krank was on it. They were handing amps out like candy. See: Amon Amarth, Nevermore, Fear Factory, Kittie, even fucking Hetfield was sent a Krank.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If an extreme metal album was recorded in between 2005 - 2008, there's a good chance a Krank was on it. They were handing amps out like candy. See: Amon Amarth, Nevermore, Fear Factory, Kittie, even fucking Hetfield was sent a Krank.



With the big ol' asterisk that just because a band is sent an amp and seen in promotional materials for said amp, and even if they take it on the road, there is a {fairly good} possibility that it wasn't ever used to record. 

It's no secret that bands dropped Krank the second the checks stopped clearing. 

Not that they were bad amps, the second revisions were solid and the cabs were awesome. But the beginning and end of Krank the gear was..."suspect."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If an extreme metal album was recorded in between 2005 - 2008, there's a good chance a Krank was on it. They were handing amps out like candy. See: Amon Amarth, Nevermore, Fear Factory, Kittie, even fucking Hetfield was sent a Krank.


Didn't he use it on Death Magnetic?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn't he use it on Death Magnetic?



Big big allegedly. They sent him a custom Krankenstein with KT88s IIRC? Knowing James it was probably just his usual Wizards and Mark IIC+. 

After the Great Krank Fucking-Upening of 2007/2008, the only guy that really seemed to stick with them (to memory) was Michael Wilton. And he stopped using them after a couple of years too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Big big allegedly. They sent him a custom Krankenstein with KT88s IIRC? Knowing James it was probably just his usual Wizards and Mark IIC+.
> 
> After the Great Krank Fucking-Upening of 2007/2008, the only guy that really seemed to stick with them (to memory) was Michael Wilton. And he stopped using them after a couple of years too.


He claimed to use it on the recording with his typical Mark II crunch berries.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And he stopped using them after a couple of years too.



They're fairly complex, PCB based amps of often dubious quality, keeping these running if you get a dud is a heartbreaker.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Glad I never bought one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually dug the clips of the 1980 I heard to be honest. ALLEGEDLY (big allegedly) Wilton used one to record Dedicated to Chaos (was probably actually his Silver Jubilee) and to be honest as massively ass as that album is... The tone on the song At the Edge is great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Glad I never bought one.



I wish I had held onto the cabs. Other than that, I don't miss my Rev2. 

If I came across one for a good price though, maybe I'd grab it. 

Again, not bad amps, and they did have thier own thing going.


----------



## USMarine75

How have I been playing this long and not had one of these until now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually dug the clips of the 1980 I heard to be honest. ALLEGEDLY (big allegedly) Wilton used one to record Dedicated to Chaos (was probably actually his Silver Jubilee) and to be honest as massively ass as that album is... The tone on the song At the Edge is great.


That band has been flabby, cottage cheese ass cheeks since DeGarmo left to fly planes for a living.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I wish I had held onto the cabs. Other than that, I don't miss my Rev2.
> 
> If I came across one for a good price though, maybe I'd grab it.
> 
> Again, not bad amps, and they did have thier own thing going.


They could have the greatest thing tone wise, but if they are prone to malfunction and have resale value of $500 (vs the new price), then it's a moot point. The cabs did seem like decent wooden boxes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 92402
> 
> 
> How have I been playing this long and not had one of these until now.



Knew you'd dig it.


----------



## Matt08642

I'll probably buy the Neural Omega Granophyre sim while it's on sale, just been testing it out for a week or so before I buy. Seems pretty cool once using my own IRs


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fender Player Strat (White)
Squier Classic Vibe 70s Strat (Black)
EMG DG20 (white pearl, white or ivory pickups/knobs; probably buying a black pearl pickguard)
EMG Custom Shop SLV loaded pickguard (tortoiseshell, ivory; bought SPC and EXG)

Probably going to swap out an SLV or two and put them into the DG20. I'll put an SLV in both bridge positions, SA in the middle position on both, and one will have an SA while the other has an SLV in the neck.


----------



## Trashgreen

Synergy Deliverance module; Sound sits in the same territory as the Pittbull module but with different tweaking possibilities and maybe a little bit less gain. Takes pedals quite well and sounds absolutely great!








Got an extra hand but it was broken upon arrival..







After some super glue:







Who ever invented the Ikea Billy hack knew exactly what they where doing. For my wall re-contruction it's a perfect fit for amp heads:







This one also arrived..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hopefully found a decent replacement for that Alexander chorus. Waiting for the refund to go through before I get it


----------



## Millul

Just bought NeuralDSP Gojira - had to take advantage of that 50% off promo!


----------



## Bacilus

After reading the 568 pages I´ll buy a glasses...

Sorry for the joke, I´m in love with this beauty, reverse headstock, crazy body, gorgeus neck, It´s affordable and changing the pickups could be a weapon of mass destruction

...and maybe comes with a David Davidson´s skills...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hopefully found a decent replacement for that Alexander chorus. Waiting for the refund to go through before I get it



Nevermind, honestly spent some time with my crappy Hotone Binary and I got a good sound with the Arion chorus emulation. Sucks the rest of the pedal is pretty meh. The phaser, detune, and Arion chorus are great, but the rest of the chorus pedals and the flangers suck.

...My experience with the Echo Park makes me want to try a Strymon El Capistan because of how much I love it's tape emulation.


----------



## SonicBlur

This stud muffin should be at my door on my birthday (4/20) all the way from the UK to Chicago. I can't wait. My first ESP.


----------



## sleewell

just bought a boss rc 300 looper


----------



## odibrom

Trashgreen said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Who ever invented the Ikea Billy hack knew exactly what they where doing. For my wall re-contruction it's a perfect fit for amp heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)



Do reinforce those shelves. The billy's are quite weak and I'm sure you don't want any disaster with those big irons, right? You must reinforce the joints with the sides as well as the shelves themselves with stringers/longerons (?)... get to your nearest hardware store and get to work before something bad happens. I know it's an image deformation, but I can see those shelves flexing already due to the heads' weight.


----------



## Trashgreen

odibrom said:


> Do reinforce those shelves. The billy's are quite weak and I'm sure you don't want any disaster with those big irons, right? You must reinforce the joints with the sides as well as the shelves themselves with stringers/longerons (?)... get to your nearest hardware store and get to work before something bad happens. I know it's an image deformation, but I can see those shelves flexing already due to the heads' weight.


Thanks for the head up advise! However I did look up the specs for these shelves and they are rated for 30 kg. The Archetype is 22,4 kg, Coreblade is 18,5 kg and the Nullifier clocks in at 23,6 kgs so it should be fine. I have one in the living room carrying books as well for two years now and it look just fine. Been using Billys for many years now and yes the shelves can bend over time. But I will be monitoring for sure, no worry!


----------



## Ribboz

Purchased my first 412 yesterday. It's being built by Mather Amp Cabinet. Super excited.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ribboz said:


> Purchased my first 412 yesterday. It's being built by Mather Amp Cabinet. Super excited.


What kind of cabinet is it? Is it based on a Marshall cab or something else?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After thinking about it... Getting another J5 Squier. Gonna find a Black and chrome to match my goldie.


----------



## Ribboz

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What kind of cabinet is it? Is it based on a Marshall cab or something else?


Yeah, going for that older Uberkab/Friendman 412 look. Black tolex, black grill cloth, thick white piping. I always liked the look of older bogner cabs, but thought the thick white piping would pop more.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Nothing impressive, but a fun purchase/project for me.

I've had these little 1x10 cabs since 1990. Came with a cheap Peavey VSS 20 mini stack (my first "real" amp). The speakers have always been crappy unbranded garbage, but the cabs are nice and solid.

Just for kicks (and partly sentimentality) I had an idea to make them more usable.

Put an Eminence Legend in one and have a Creamback on the way for the other, and parallel jack plates to install so I can daisy chain. Considering changing the grill cloth too. And brushing 30 years of gunk out of the tolex.


----------



## odibrom

Trashgreen said:


> Thanks for the head up advise! However I did look up the specs for these shelves and they are rated for 30 kg. The Archetype is 22,4 kg, Coreblade is 18,5 kg and the Nullifier clocks in at 23,6 kgs so it should be fine. I have one in the living room carrying books as well for two years now and it look just fine. Been using Billys for many years now and yes the shelves can bend over time. But I will be monitoring for sure, no worry!



I had to reinforce a Billy book-shelf some years ago with stringers and corner/angle joint plates (? sorry, don't know its technical name), the whole deal. Shelves are rock solid now but they were way over bent. My suggestion is to monitor them regularly... although you checked their weight rating, I wouldn't bet on it...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


> I had to reinforce a Billy book-shelf some years ago with stringers and corner/angle joint plates (? sorry, don't know its technical name), the whole deal. Shelves are rock solid now but they were way over bent. My suggestion is to monitor them regularly... although you checked their weight rating, I wouldn't bet on it...


The weight rating is likely more so "we placed X kg / lbs on it, and it was able to withstand it for a minute or two. We placed > X kg / lbs on it, and it failed within a minute or two." I doubt they monitored how long as certain weight affected the shelf over a particularly long period of time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bringing this up again since I brought it up awhile back... You know, after using the Carbon Copy Deluxe for a day... I CAN see the complaints with the mix knob.... for cleans. If you're like me and also like to use it for dirt, it's perfect because it does indeed help in front of a distorted amp like Brian Kehoe said. My main complaint is the regen knob. It seems like the CCD has less repeats than the standard CC. Kind of a bummer there.


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After thinking about it... Getting another J5 Squier. Gonna find a Black and chrome to match my goldie.



A new guitar day is always nice !

For me , other than a few whatnots ie cables...my next big purchase will be parts to build a Amp...

Most likely around June or mid summer ...let the companies get back to some sort of new normal , shipping starting to flow again, im being hopeful !...i hate wanting to build something and parts are B/O or paying $10 shipping on a .63 cent part

Mike


----------



## Millul

I've offers, and hopefully deals pending on a Jackson and on an ESP...let's see how these go!


----------



## oniduder

I need to stop buying stuff it’s a real problem at this point 

I am being dead serious


----------



## Millul

Well, payment for the ESP sent out tonight!


----------



## USMarine75

Anybody own or use any of the STL Tone Hub Kemper tones? Curious about the new 5153, as well as Andy James and Angel Vivaldi packs.


----------



## sleewell

Want to buy a 6505 and another orange 4x12 with a lehle little dual.


----------



## Mourguitars

oniduder said:


> I need to stop buying stuff it’s a real problem at this point
> 
> I am being dead serious



Yeah ....you can get caught up in it real quick...

I'm doing ok for once in life $$ wise ...but still i do my homework try to spend my money once , i dont need anymore big expensive things...just stuff for small projects but im always looking and stopping myself at time's of putting things in the "cart"....lol

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

I need to log out of Reverb until 2022.


----------



## Bearitone

oniduder said:


> I need to stop buying stuff it’s a real problem at this point
> 
> I am being dead serious


I might get flak for this but, consider staying off the forum for a few weeks. If you’re anything like me this place is a mild (or stronger) form of kryptonite for your wallet.

For the next few weeks just practice/learn more songs and anytime you feel tempted to window shop, go play some video games or something instead. It’s way better to get lost in a few $30-$60 games for 6 weeks instead of making multiple $300-$900 purchases in the same time span. If you have GamePass, even better.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> I need to log out of Reverb until 2022.



They sell these in kits.


----------



## Bearitone

Seabeast2000 said:


> They sell these in kits.


This one is going right over my head


----------



## ATRguitar91

oniduder said:


> I need to stop buying stuff it’s a real problem at this point
> 
> I am being dead serious


One thing I've done is to keep a pretty strict gear budget. I set aside $50 a month and then keep $500 to use for bigger purchases occasionally. If I don't use it, it just keeps filling up. When I sell gear it goes into the same thing, so it encourages me to sell stuff before I buy anything new.

I do this at Ally savings. They let you set up buckets within the account so you can separate money for different goals. You could also do this internally with a normal savings account and a spreadsheet, or just having a dedicated gear account.


----------



## USMarine75

ATRguitar91 said:


> One thing I've done is to keep a pretty strict gear budget. I set aside $50 a month and then keep $500 to use for bigger purchases occasionally. If I don't use it, it just keeps filling up. When I sell gear it goes into the same thing, so it encourages me to sell stuff before I buy anything new.
> 
> I do this at Ally savings. They let you set up buckets within the account so you can separate money for different goals. You could also do this internally with a normal savings account and a spreadsheet, or just having a dedicated gear account.



I bought my last guitar through Affirm purely so I could do payments, which I said I wouldn't buy anything else until those payments are done.


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> I need to log out of Reverb until 2022.



LOL...i as well

Yea after reading this i went and bought 20 more George L plugs and stress caps, only used about 7 ft of that 50' roll of .155 cable i bought off Reverb...ill use them in my Rack...wished they had Reverb bucks ...ah maybe not !

Bought a new smaller Cordless drill for my guitar stuff...rack screws , taking off cab backs...

Bought that Monitor riser i seen in the show your rigs thread...

Bought a Expensive Air Purifier for the dust up here in the office , hopefully it will help with my asthma i got diagnosed with 3 weeks ago....asthma meds aren't working that well, you should have seen how much dust bunnies i cleaned out of my mac mini this morning..i bet its in the fans in my power amps as well...will have multi uses ...hope fully 


Mike


----------



## thebeesknees22

Mourguitars said:


> Bought a Expensive Air Purifier for the dust up here in the office , hopefully it will help with my asthma i got diagnosed with 3 weeks ago....asthma meds aren't working that well, you should have seen how much dust bunnies i cleaned out of my mac mini this morning..i bet its in the fans in my power amps as well...will have multi uses ...hope fully



not to side track the thread, but I have bad allergies. There is only one thing that I've found that helps. ...it's an internet home remedy that sounds like BS, but I swear... it works. 

Put some vaseline in your nose. I swears it works. I haven't had allergy problems, or been sick period since I started doing it a couple of years ago lol

It basically keeps all the crap floating in the air from going up your sinuses. 

Not sure if that'll help with asthma though. But for breathing in general it's been a huge help for me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bearitone said:


> This one is going right over my head


Gear storage.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> I might get flak for this but, consider staying off the forum for a few weeks. If you’re anything like me this place is a mild (or stronger) form of kryptonite for your wallet.
> 
> For the next few weeks just practice/learn more songs and anytime you feel tempted to window shop, go play some video games or something instead. It’s way better to get lost in a few $30-$60 games for 6 weeks instead of making multiple $300-$900 purchases in the same time span. If you have GamePass, even better.


More than any of that, really learn to dial in your gear. Learn the eccentricities and quirks of each dial. Also, don't have too much bullshit hooked up. While there are some artists with Mission Control at their feet (Frusciante, for instance), a lot of the pros have minimalist, bare basic pedalboards. The happier you are with the gear you use, the less you want to buy and try the gear you don't have.


----------



## Mourguitars

thebeesknees22 said:


> not to side track the thread, but I have bad allergies. There is only one thing that I've found that helps. ...it's an internet home remedy that sounds like BS, but I swear... it works.
> 
> Put some vaseline in your nose. I swears it works. I haven't had allergy problems, or been sick period since I started doing it a couple of years ago lol
> 
> It basically keeps all the crap floating in the air from going up your sinuses.
> 
> Not sure if that'll help with asthma though. But for breathing in general it's been a huge help for me.



I wished it could be that simple but thanks ...its Asthma, all the X-rays, cat scans with dye, breathing tests confirm , hey but i did lower my cholesterol by a table spoon of apple cider vinegar a day...

Breathing is the current of life , so all the NP's and PA's ive dated told me to start with the air that i breath..make sense , many drugs to try out for what works for me ..

Ok ... back on checking out some cool gear people are buying !


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lowkey want an otamatone.
also an arctic metal EX so I can refinish it.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> LOL...i as well
> 
> Yea after reading this i went and bought 20 more George L plugs and stress caps, only used about 7 ft of that 50' roll of .155 cable i bought off Reverb...ill use them in my Rack...wished they had Reverb bucks ...ah maybe not !
> 
> Bought a new smaller Cordless drill for my guitar stuff...rack screws , taking off cab backs...
> 
> Bought that Monitor riser i seen in the show your rigs thread...
> 
> Bought a Expensive Air Purifier for the dust up here in the office , hopefully it will help with my asthma i got diagnosed with 3 weeks ago....asthma meds aren't working that well, you should have seen how much dust bunnies i cleaned out of my mac mini this morning..i bet its in the fans in my power amps as well...will have multi uses ...hope fully
> 
> 
> Mike


You like cheap DIY stuff like me, right? I have several box fans with furnace filters strapped to them sitting around my house, lol. Cheap easy way to filter the air!


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> lowkey want an otamatone.
> also an arctic metal EX so I can refinish it.


You thinking about doing that new ESP Jaw Breaker finish?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> You thinking about doing that new ESP Jaw Breaker finish?


 I was leaning more towards a blood splatter but we'll see. I still have to finish up some other projects first.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> You thinking about doing that new ESP Jaw Breaker finish?


Let's see how many people get the reference... lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Had to get another neck for a Strat. I tried doing a fret leveling but it seems like there's a big hump in the neck. Found a similar neck for cheap.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Let's see how many people get the reference... lol





Dang the Bangles really took it in a different direction to stay relevent back in the 90s.


----------



## BigViolin

I think I caught the Waza HM-2 virus.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BigViolin said:


> I think I caught the Waza HM-2 virus.


if you hear a can of bees/chainsaw fuzz then you're already infected


----------



## Blytheryn

BigViolin said:


> I think I caught the Waza HM-2 virus.



God I need some of black and goodness in my liiiiife.


----------



## NickS

BigViolin said:


> I think I caught the Waza HM-2 virus.



I already caught the Waza MT-2 virus recently, pretty sure it's gonna lead to the HM-2 variant here soon......


----------



## BigViolin

I heard once you've caught one, you're much more susceptible to catching one of the variants.


----------



## sleewell

score!!!!

just got a 6505 head for $450!!! came to $506 after shipping and taxes. called the GC location who had the listing and he confirmed it was an actual 6505 head bc they routinely mislabel stuff as the + or combo versions, and he said it was in great shape too.

fuck yea!!!


----------



## Millul

Heck of a score, sleewell!


----------



## USMarine75

@13:50 is that Leah from Aliases B2?

Who from here made those offers?


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> @13:50 is that Leah from Aliases B2?
> 
> Who from here made those offers?




I think she did wind up getting it but that's not her first one. That burl one was for sale on the forums just after the mega-hype had cooled off a little, and it was still a huge struggle for that guy trying to get $13-14k for it. I imagine it went for a good bit less.

With that bridge spacer it just looks so shoddy. If I had it I'd definitely ask Doug for a new piece. I do love the neck though.


----------



## technomancer

Impulse bought a Free the Tone Tri-Avatar Chorus since they just announced they are discontinued...


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Impulse bought a Free the Tone Tri-Avatar Chorus since they just announced they are discontinued...



But dude they only discontinued it so they could release the next chorus pedal.


----------



## Choop

Been playing my Fender Jaguar a whole lot lately, and it's making me GAS pretty hard for a Jazzmaster. :V


----------



## Matt08642

I really just want nice speakers and have saved the money, but the room I'm in just sucks for acoustics. Very reflective, shaped weird, and I have nowhere else to move my stuff to so I can't just switch rooms at the moment.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> But dude they only discontinued it so they could release the next chorus pedal.



Eh it's been on the "plck one up" list for a while so what the hell


----------



## Choop

Matt08642 said:


> I really just want nice speakers and have saved the money, but the room I'm in just sucks for acoustics. Very reflective, shaped weird, and I have nowhere else to move my stuff to so I can't just switch rooms at the moment.



Gotta make some acoustic panels!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Probably going to pick up an FM3 even though I already have the AX8. Also looking to pick up a Laney LFR112 cab.


----------



## akinari

Been playing a lot more acoustic lately, but I miss playing in Bb and A standard, so... maybe a baritone acoustic.


----------



## 4Eyes

waiting for delivery of this beauty, I just have to wait 4-5 more weeks till it's in stock


----------



## narad

Surprise purchase -- didn't think I had successfully gotten a reservation:






I think I'm probably the first person to get one and post on the internet? A teensy bit disappointed it doesn't seem to be a true hammerite finish like the old fuzzes.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Ordered a bunch of acoustic panels and some bass traps to finally get my room in better shape hopefully.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Surprise purchase -- didn't think I had successfully gotten a reservation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm probably the first person to get one and post on the internet? A teensy bit disappointed it doesn't seem to be a true hammerite finish like the old fuzzes.



How in the heck!? I was on the wait list with multiple places literally the day they announced them and I still coudn't get one. This is obvious proof you're in the Illuminati or Skull and Bones or something. 

- Seriously though, is it worth the hype? I just got Twin Bender instead and was really happy with it. I've since sold it though because I needed to buy tubes.


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> How in the heck!? I was on the wait list with multiple places literally the day they announced them and I still coudn't get one. This is obvious proof you're in the Illuminati or Skull and Bones or something.
> 
> - Seriously though, is it worth the hype? I just got Twin Bender instead and was really happy with it. I've since sold it though because I needed to buy tubes.



Yea, I mean, I had my eye on it from the initial announcement and had called some shops and reserved a place ahead of the official release, but they were somewhat unofficial since it was before the production and price info. When they actually came up for purchase it seemed that none of the shops honored it and I wound up without any, and I actually wrote some software at that time to hunt around on reverb and jp auction sites, but none ever came up.

Then just randomly heard that one of the reservations was in. Magic. So pretty happy to get it - probably spent 15 hours of work in searching and setting up automated searches, even though none of it helped any, just shows how desperate I was.

Soundwise it sounds like a really good tone bender. I don't think anything is so notable in the core tone, but I do have some good Lumpy's version with correct components. What's more interesting is just that sort of tone but in a user friendly way, placable anywhere in the chain, powered by modern ways. I think that's the main perk, otherwise you could go to Mercari's.

But man, you post on the internet, and then the offers to buy start coming in. I really wish the scalpers would never go above like $800, because then I don't have to look over at the pedal and feel the weight of unrealized profits in selling it, but I don't know, it's starting to get crazy already.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Yea, I mean, I had my eye on it from the initial announcement and had called some shops and reserved a place ahead of the official release, but they were somewhat unofficial since it was before the production and price info. When they actually came up for purchase it seemed that none of the shops honored it and I wound up without any, and I actually wrote some software at that time to hunt around on reverb and jp auction sites, but none ever came up.
> 
> Then just randomly heard that one of the reservations was in. Magic. So pretty happy to get it - probably spent 15 hours of work in searching and setting up automated searches, even though none of it helped any, just shows how desperate I was.
> 
> Soundwise it sounds like a really good tone bender. I don't think anything is so notable in the core tone, but I do have some good Lumpy's version with correct components. What's more interesting is just that sort of tone but in a user friendly way, placable anywhere in the chain, powered by modern ways. I think that's the main perk, otherwise you could go to Mercari's.
> 
> But man, you post on the internet, and then the offers to buy start coming in. I really wish the scalpers would never go above like $800, because then I don't have to look over at the pedal and feel the weight of unrealized profits in selling it, but I don't know, it's starting to get crazy already.


 
That's awesome to know about it. It sounds like it may be really close to the Twin Bender I was talking about which has the impedence and bias controls plus a mk1.5 mode too. It let me dial it in really nice and get consistent tone from it. It was totally versatile. If you're feeling the temptation to sell it for profit you may want to check out the Twin Bender and see if that will fill the slots the Boss covers. Twin Bender is like $200. Thanks for the info!


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> That's awesome to know about it. It sounds like it may be really close to the Twin Bender I was talking about which has the impedence and bias controls plus a mk1.5 mode too. It let me dial it in really nice and get consistent tone from it. It was totally versatile. If you're feeling the temptation to sell it for profit you may want to check out the Twin Bender and see if that will fill the slots the Boss covers. Twin Bender is like $200. Thanks for the info!



I'm pretty sure it would. I'm not a pedal mojo type of guy, but for whatever reason I'm super brand loyal to Boss. I was planning to sell the Lumpy's once I get the tb-2w, and my throne torcher once I get the waza hm-2w. I doubt these pedals are significant improvements (or not even improvements necessarily) over the boutique versions I have, but I'm happier having them in the Boss form factor for some reason. But these are very popular circuits, hard to imagine that this is the only way to get that sound.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> I'm pretty sure it would. I'm not a pedal mojo type of guy, but for whatever reason I'm super brand loyal to Boss. I was planning to sell the Lumpy's once I get the tb-2w, and my throne torcher once I get the waza hm-2w. I doubt these pedals are significant improvements (or not even improvements necessarily) over the boutique versions I have, but I'm happier having them in the Boss form factor for some reason. But these are very popular circuits, hard to imagine that this is the only way to get that sound.


 Boss is the Boss. Their attention to detail and quality, form factor, track record, warranty. Win, win, win. 
- It's the ultimate Tone Bender. I hope they at least reissue it someday or something as good as it at least. 
- Funny the only reason for all this is because of a few little transistors. Someone should make some more transistors or something. It seems like it'd be easy for them seeing they make all kinds of other custom stuff too. Apparently it's just not worth it for mass production or they'd be doing it.


----------



## rokket2005

akinari said:


> Been playing a lot more acoustic lately, but I miss playing in Bb and A standard, so... maybe a baritone acoustic.



If you hadn't looked at baritone acoustics yet, depending on your budget, there really aren't that many. I've had the Alvarez ABT60 for a couple years, and I'd skip it if I were you, mine is just kind of meh compared to the other Alvarez' I've played/owned. Guild has one that pretty nice for pretty cheap, like $500 or so that I wish they had out when I bought my Alvarez. Otherwise there's the Taylors which are really nice and more boutique stuff for even more money than the Taylors. Cort has one too, but I've never played one so no opinion there.


----------



## Seabeast2000

rokket2005 said:


> If you hadn't looked at baritone acoustics yet, depending on your budget, there really aren't that many. I've had the Alvarez ABT60 for a couple years, and I'd skip it if I were you, mine is just kind of meh compared to the other Alvarez' I've played/owned. Guild has one that pretty nice for pretty cheap, like $500 or so that I wish they had out when I bought my Alvarez. Otherwise there's the Taylors which are really nice and more boutique stuff for even more money than the Taylors. Cort has one too, but I've never played one so no opinion there.


Ovation has that D scale baritone too.


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> Boss is the Boss. Their attention to detail and quality, form factor, track record, warranty. Win, win, win.
> - It's the ultimate Tone Bender. I hope they at least reissue it someday or something as good as it at least.
> - Funny the only reason for all this is because of a few little transistors. Someone should make some more transistors or something. It seems like it'd be easy for them seeing they make all kinds of other custom stuff too. Apparently it's just not worth it for mass production or they'd be doing it.



The transistor excuses seem a bit weird given they're not even using (to my knowledge) the traditional vintage ones. I think Macari just doesn't want a flood of these coming out, taking away from their higher priced ones. But I wish they had just put them out as a non-limited at $600+ or something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kiiiiind of want a jp2c still, even though I think it'll be pretty redundant with my mk3.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiiiiind of want a jp2c still, even though I think it'll be pretty redundant with my mk3.



If you care, you can actually use the clean and crunch channels of the JP2C (compared to the PITA it is to use all 3 "channels" of the MkIII) and have the 2nd EQ, an on-board Tubescreamer, and MDII.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you care, you can actually use the clean and crunch channels of the JP2C (compared to the PITA it is to use all 3 "channels" of the MkIII) and have the 2nd EQ, an on-board Tubescreamer, and MDII.


i don't care about clean and crunch 99% of the time, I hate boosts, and I never use midi
Plus I have plenty of 3 ch heads that do that stuff better than my mk3.  and just like that I talked myself out of the jp2c again


----------



## technomancer

@c7spheres @narad Given the number of guys out there that will build a custom fuzz with vintage correct components yadda yadda what is the big deal about the Boss beyond it's being collectable because they limited the number built and hyped it up?


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> @c7spheres @narad Given the number of guys out there that will build a custom fuzz with vintage correct components yadda yadda what is the big deal about the Boss beyond it's being collectable because they limited the number built and hyped it up?



I like that it's a combination of classic sounds with modern usability and form-factor, and I'm a big BOSS fan typically. That said, getting this pedal right now has been such a curse. My entire Sunday is around how much ludicrous money I should sell it for / what others are going for in Japan / possibilities for arbitrage / whether my other shady preorder at a shop that clearly took too many preorders is going to be honored, etc.

But ya, @StevenC just sent me a great sounding dual MKI fuzz. There's definitely lots of great options out there. At the original price point of ~$400, I think these are really cool though.


----------



## narad

Also I don't know where to put this and I'm too busy for the next couple of weeks to NGD my own, but I put it up on Reverb to take advantage of being one of the first, and someone sent me this meme. I guess it's on reddit somewhere:






My JMP immortalized


----------



## c7spheres

technomancer said:


> @c7spheres @narad Given the number of guys out there that will build a custom fuzz with vintage correct components yadda yadda what is the big deal about the Boss beyond it's being collectable because they limited the number built and hyped it up?



I think it's just the companies involved really, and the fact it's in a little Boss pedal format with the addition of the volt/sag control etc.
- I really like Boss quality and warranty etc. Never had problems with Boss ever. For the price I just can't justify buying one though. I was all hyped when they got announced then the realization set in they were all sold out. I got on the Sweetwater list the day they were announced and I still didn't get one. I suspect shenanigans.

- I'd likely buy the Twin Bender I had again which I really liked because it has more stuff than the Boss actually and sounded great. I won't know how it compares until I compare it though.


----------



## Blytheryn

A good friend of me bought this for me, I’m picking it up on Friday!


----------



## BenjaminW

Planning on buying a Warmoth CBS Strat neck and the DiMarzio HS loaded pickguard.

Long story short, I decided that rather than drop $1,400 or so on either a Warmoth build or a Fender Strat (either the Jeff Beck sig, American Ultra, or Mod Shop specifically), I'd save a thousand bucks and mod my Squier Strat that I was planning on selling someday in the future.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> @c7spheres @narad Given the number of guys out there that will build a custom fuzz with vintage correct components yadda yadda what is the big deal about the Boss beyond it's being collectable because they limited the number built and hyped it up?



Aaaand now I'm in Guitar World:

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/bo...6r-87yDlR2096tXfSXxK-bYFJsDZmaDd2Z6DLe2S9D-_A


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> Aaaand now I'm in Guitar World:
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/bo...6r-87yDlR2096tXfSXxK-bYFJsDZmaDd2Z6DLe2S9D-_A


 
Hey you're in Guitar World on the same page as Ola and Boss. Make the most of your 15 minutes of fame. Congrats! -
- I think it sucks they only made so many but isn't this how it works? Supply and demand. Maybe Boss has finally figured out they need to make more of them. Can't be pissed at people trying sell something for the most they can get out of it. At least it's with an item that actually has a higher value, not like that $1200 Intellifex on Ebay.


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> Hey you're in Guitar World on the same page as Ola and Boss. Make the most of your 15 minutes of fame. Congrats! -
> - I think it sucks they only made so many but isn't this how it works? Supply and demand. Maybe Boss has finally figured out they need to make more of them. Can't be pissed at people trying sell something for the most they can get out of it. At least it's with an item that actually has a higher value, not like that $1200 Intellifex on Ebay.



Ola and me. Yin and Yang. Light and darkness.


----------



## runbirdman

I just ordered a black single humbucker pickguard, chrome EMG 57, EMG TKO switch, and a chrome Hipshot O-ring knob to go on my black EBMM Cutlass. I’ve been wanting to make it a stripped down metal machine but I also wanted to easily be able to go back to the stock configuration.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

runbirdman said:


> I just ordered a black single humbucker pickguard, chrome EMG 57, EMG TKO switch, and a chrome Hipshot O-ring knob to go on my black EBMM Cutlass. I’ve been wanting to make it a stripped down metal machine but I also wanted to easily be able to go back to the stock configuration.



Who makes Cutlass pickguards? One of the reasons I was passing on a SBMM Cutlass was because of finding a replacement pickguard.


----------



## runbirdman

Pickguard Planet. They were willing to accommodate any changes to any of their stock pickguards. I sent out a couple feelers to other makers, but had either not received any response, or they wanted me to send to the original in to do a tracing.


----------



## Protestheriphery

https://www.easyzic.com/common/datas/avis-comparatifs/28/31728/23855.jpg

Waiting for the GAS to subside on these. Doesn't help that they're discontinued, and are fitted with interested pickups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Aaaand now I'm in Guitar World:
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/bo...6r-87yDlR2096tXfSXxK-bYFJsDZmaDd2Z6DLe2S9D-_A



"We don't make pedals for scalpers" says head of company which made conditions optimal for said scalpers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> "We don't make pedals for scalpers" says head of company which made conditions optimal for said scalpers.


I hate this limited edition shit that just about every pedal and guitar company seems to be doing these days. Instant GAS killer. If I want it that bad, I will 100% ignore the real pedal, and 100% look for a clone.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> "We don't make pedals for scalpers" says head of company which made conditions optimal for said scalpers.



I joined the Facebook group and actually the discussion read totally different. But still I felt the need to clarify a misunderstanding of what was going on with Reverb. Just dumped this wall of text:



> Hi guys. I'm not sure if I should comment because this is clearly a place to discuss the HM2, but I woke up today to a GuitarWorld article on my Reverb ad pointing me here, so I was inclined to clear the air a little bit (but I'll sit back on the sidelines if discussing this further isn't wanted).
> 
> So to start, I'm a huge Boss fan. I'm only 2 units short of having a complete 80s RSS Roland Rack. I dressed up as an HM2 for Halloween once. I buy everything Waza. I bought the MT2w that I still haven't found time to take out of the box, I'll buy the HM2w when it's out, and I knew damn well I was going to buy the TB-2W, whether at normal prices or scalper prices. Well, I draw the line at the tuner, but everything else is fair game
> 
> So when the TB-2W was announced -- not the preorder, the initial product unveil -- I ran around Tokyo trying to get on waitlists and had a few spots "tentatively" in place. When it was put for preorder, I missed the announcement, and when I called the shops to confirm, it seemed like none of those waitlists would be honored, and I was really bummed. I even spent a weekend writing a program to search digimart and reverb every 30 seconds and notify me when one was found. For weeks I would occasionally get woken up by an alarm and spring out of bed only to find that some pixels were shifted in the page layout. I eventually gave up on it.
> 
> Then "magically" I got a call last week saying a local shop had one for me! I was ecstatic! I picked it up, posted it quickly on TGP to just show what it's like, answer any questions. Woke up to an email offering $1800 for it. Crazy. The more I thought about it, the more I realized there was opportunity -- not for scalping, but for arbitrage.
> 
> I think a lot of people have the wrong idea with what's going on with Reverb, and even the question which started this thread. The problem with this pedal release is not that it's limited, it's that it's weirdly imbalanced. So far I think only people in Japan have their pedals. I looked on the usual places - rakuten, mercari - and people were indeed scalping the pedals for about 100,000-120,000Y. But if I can buy something at ~$1k and sell it for $2k (or the reverse order in my case) because I'm randomly in the position where I have access to these markets, then why not? It seems the other Reverb listings are also doing arbitrage, because they have a history of being reseller shops. If you want to find the scalpers, for now, look in the domestic market.
> 
> I got a lot of hateful comments to my Reverb account though. I basically didn't reply or report them because I get it -- oddly enough, I, "the" Guitar World scalper, hates scalping. PS5 has been out for like 8 months now, and I still can't get one outside of paying double on Mercari. And I was on the wrong side of the Chase Bliss Blissfactory release, and I was super happy when Joel released more. I'd be super happy for Boss to release more TB-2ws. To be honest, it doesn't feel right to have a Boss pedal that you have to think of as being worth so much. A $400? Fine, step on it. $1800?? Get that thing to the vault! So the scalping and high values provides some mental hurdle to just using it normally, and I'm looking forward to prices cooling off (and then I can stop thinking if I'm missing some opportunity in selling it).
> 
> So yea, that turned out longer than I thought. I just thought the article got it wrong, and that most people maybe had the wrong idea. If someone walked up to you, pointed at your DM-2W and offered you $1200 for it, and you knew you could hop online and order one for $1k less the very next minute, and have it tomorrow, I think you would. Sounds crazy not to - is $1k not worth 10 mins of your time? Right now, TB-2ws are not limited, for me, and created a similar situation. That was all I was trying to do with the Reverb listing. And for people who wanted to have it 2 months before they hit the US, maybe it's worth the extra $1k. I know it's not for me. And if Boss wants to stop that behavior in particular, they shouldn't prioritize distribution to one country over another -- it's a global market, this is going to happen.
> 
> So that's all I wanted to say. And if you're cool with paying $1k or so for it and skipping attempts at arbitrage, I suggest checking out buyee or other overseas reseller services. Those index rakuten and mercari where they scalpers are posting them around those prices.


----------



## Flick

Gassing for a Fortin Evil Pumpkin. Hoping to see this amp get released soon!


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> I joined the Facebook group and actually the discussion read totally different. But still I felt the need to clarify a misunderstanding of what was going on with Reverb. Just dumped this wall of text:


 People are just jealous. They're not mad you're making a profit. They're mad your making a huge profit while making it harder for them to obtain it. That's their problem. If they did this for every product they'd be mad at half the planet. There's a lot of companies that make over 4-5 times their landed costs for items. It's just not available information for them to see. 
- If you're not keeping the pedal then make as much as you can off that sucker! 
- What would actually piss me off is if Boss reissued them at those prices. Now that would just be wrong. Or would it?


----------



## thebeesknees22

i found an sm7b on kijiji for $350 CAD. unopened/brand new. I think that might be my find of the year. They were $550 CAD brand new. (i think they're like $525CAD now since the CAD is getting a little stronger). 

Next up.....more plugins. ..then at some point I still want to order a skervesen velociraptor (6 string)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> People are just jealous. They're not mad you're making a profit. They're mad your making a huge profit while making it harder for them to obtain it. That's their problem. If they did this for every product they'd be mad at half the planet. There's a lot of companies that make over 4-5 times their landed costs for items. It's just not available information for them to see.
> - If you're not keeping the pedal then make as much as you can off that sucker!
> - What would actually piss me off is if Boss reissued them at those prices. Now that would just be wrong. Or would it?


You mean like Bill Finnegan? Pretty sure he was making proper Klon Centaur's for the going rate ($2k) a few years ago. You know, the same Bill Finnegan who claims the "hype" was not of his making.

https://www.guitarworld.com/gear/the-klon-centaur-is-back


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean like Bill Finnegan? Pretty sure he was making proper Klon Centaur's for the going rate ($2k) a few years ago. You know, the same Bill Finnegan who claims the "hype" was not of his making.
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/gear/the-klon-centaur-is-back


 Now that's entreprenuership! Consumers can either buy or not buy.
If I was in the Klon market, I think I'd buy that one Klon clone that's out there for under $100. I bet it sounds close enough for my ears. At least it did in that dudes YouTube vid : )

https://www.wish.com/product/5def5ef87e5017065b7a0997?hide_login_modal=true&from_ad=goog_shopping&_display_country_code=US&_force_currency_code=USD&pid=googleadwords_int&c={campaignId}&ad_cid=5def5ef87e5017065b7a0997&ad_cc=US&ad_lang=EN&ad_curr=USD&ad_price=28.64&campaign_id=7203534630&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoc3Bj8X37QIV8iCtBh0oVwy_EAQYAiABEgL33fD_BwE&share=web


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Turd Ferguson said:


> Nothing impressive, but a fun purchase/project for me.
> 
> I've had these little 1x10 cabs since 1990. Came with a cheap Peavey VSS 20 mini stack (my first "real" amp). The speakers have always been crappy unbranded garbage, but the cabs are nice and solid.
> 
> Just for kicks (and partly sentimentality) I had an idea to make them more usable.
> 
> Put an Eminence Legend in one and have a Creamback on the way for the other, and parallel jack plates to install so I can daisy chain. Considering changing the grill cloth too. And brushing 30 years of gunk out of the tolex.
> 
> View attachment 92506



Quoting myself to show the "after" pic from this little project. I put an Eminence Legend 10516 in one cab and a 10" Creamback in the other. Holy crap do they sound better. Also added dual jacks in parallel so I can daisy chain with each other and my other cabs, and changed the grill cloth. I'm not super happy with the the grill cloth but it's the first time I've ever done it, and it's just one of those things I'll never be good at. But it's good enough.

The important part is that they're totally usable now and actually sound really good. Don't why it didn't occur to me to do this a long time ago.

If I could find the "new" Peavey logo badge (not the old spikey logo) I'd put one in the lower right corner of each. Maybe.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> I joined the Facebook group and actually the discussion read totally different. But still I felt the need to clarify a misunderstanding of what was going on with Reverb. Just dumped this wall of text:



You should raise the base price you’re asking for by $200. Call it “The GW Clout Tax”.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

probably another stupid dirt pedal that I'll eventually give up on and just go back to using RAT


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> probably another stupid dirt pedal that I'll eventually give up on and just go back to using RAT


When in doubt, Rat it out.


----------



## USMarine75

wheresthefbomb said:


> probably another stupid dirt pedal that I'll eventually give up on and just go back to using RAT



Buy a Vick Audio V2 then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just bought a Fender Player Stratocaster HSS (buttercream), which I love (a few issues, but most of which I got sorted), and a Squier CV70 Stratocaster HSS (black), which I like quite a bit (I'll like it more when I deal with the sticky feeling of the neck). The main / only issues are buzzy / rattling D and G strings, likely needing a string tree. The CV70 has a stickiness like no other. The gloss is probably the worst in terms of stickiness I think I've ever used. That aside, the guitar plays well, is a nice weight (not too heavy or too light). The stock pickguard on the Player is great (better than I thought it'd be), and I might not swap the whole shebang for the pickups, etc. in my signature. The CV70s has a good pickguard, and I probably will swap it out.


----------



## technomancer

Incoming


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Incoming
> View attachment 92932
> 
> View attachment 92934
> 
> View attachment 92933


You sick fuck, you actually did it 

...I still prefer the Silverburst one, but that's still kinky as all hell


----------



## MFB

Dave Murray CS?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Dave Murray CS?


https://shop.fender.com/en-US/elect...e-stratocaster-floyd-rose-hss/0118070710.html


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You sick fuck, you actually did it
> 
> ...I still prefer the Silverburst one, but that's still kinky as all hell



Give it time, I might collect the whole set  We'll see how these new Ultra Luxe Fenders play...


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://shop.fender.com/en-US/elect...e-stratocaster-floyd-rose-hss/0118070710.html



Ah, interesting. Never heard of those but I don't pay much attention to the Strats these days since I'm set for gits with my two Eclipse; at least I was on the right path that it wasn't just an off the wall American Strat, too many extra little bells and whistles for that


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Ah, interesting. Never heard of those but I don't pay much attention to the Strats these days since I'm set for gits with my two Eclipse; at least I was on the right path that it wasn't just an off the wall American Strat, too many extra little bells and whistles for that



It actually is an off the wall american strat  It's the new top of the line USA production model. There just aren't many of these out there yet, this is one of the first ones I've seen that isn't a preorder.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> It actually is an off the wall american strat  It's the new top of the line USA production model.



...


----------



## USMarine75

MFB said:


> ...



?


----------



## MFB

USMarine75 said:


> ?



It IS an off the wall American Strat, but happens to be the legitimate new top model in that line; which is why I thought it was a CS so I can't seem to win.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> It IS an off the wall American Strat, but happens to be the legitimate new top model in that line; which is why I thought it was a CS so I can't seem to win.



Sorry my buying a guitar is somehow a losing scenario for you 

The specs on these really are killer though


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I got a loaded pickguard from EMG's custom shop, and they...

Sent the fucking output jack with what appears to my soldering inept ass as a bridged connection between two of the lugs (or whatever they are). Now I get to deal with them sending me a new one, because I will be DAMNED if I spend 70 bucks for a wiring kit just for the damn output jack.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I got a loaded pickguard from EMG's custom shop, and they...
> 
> Sent the fucking output jack with what appears to my soldering inept ass as a bridged connection between two of the lugs (or whatever they are). Now I get to deal with them sending me a new one, because I will be DAMNED if I spend 70 bucks for a wiring kit just for the damn output jack.



You could always cut the bridged connection...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> You could always cut the bridged connection...


Not how it's wired. It would cut one of the wires.


----------



## jarledge

It has been a great week for gear for me. I picked up a carvin legacy 2x12 combo for $500 and a hughes and kettner switchblade with the sc412 mkii cab for 450$. 

I have always wanted a legacy but for whatever reason I never had the cash on hand to buy one when the popped up for sale. The years have gone by and they have only gotten more expensive, so I am beyond happy that I was able to get one for a really great price. 

the H&K switchblade has always been interesting to me. There aren't really any good/recent demos of it but I took a chance on it and I really enjoy it so far.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Thinking about a bass that a guitarist can play easily enough, plus an amp. Might just need a head and use this Orange PPC412 with the 4 GK100's in them. I think it was designed for the bass/guitar Thunderverb 200....? IDK, I'll take "don't buy another cab if you don't have to" for $200, Alex.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thinking about a bass that a guitarist can play easily enough, plus an amp. Might just need a head and use this Orange PPC412 with the 4 GK100's in them. I think it was designed for the bass/guitar Thunderverb 200....? IDK, I'll take "don't buy another cab if you don't have to" for $200, Alex.


I don't think those speakers can handle bass, as far as I can tell they're guitar only. Almost all guitar speakers can't handle the low end a bass produces.

That said, I see bass cabs going for pennies used locally. A guitar head into a bass cab is wicked. I used my 6505 into an 8x10 when I played bass in a band and it was awesome.


----------



## protest

Picked up some Wolfetone pickups and black pickup rings for my PRS.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

protest said:


> Picked up some Wolfetone pickups and black pickup rings for my PRS.



Jesus that's pretty. Im guessin private stock?


----------



## protest

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Jesus that's pretty. Im guessin private stock?



Kind of. It's not an official Private Stock but it's a 25 year anniversary employee guitar made by the private stock team with all private stock wood.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Picked up some Wolfetone pickups and black pickup rings for my PRS.



That is amazing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SSO: Pickup rings are the devil

Counterpoint:


protest said:


> Picked up some Wolfetone pickups and black pickup rings for my PRS.


----------



## narad

protest said:


> Picked up some Wolfetone pickups and black pickup rings for my PRS.



Perfect!


----------



## BigViolin

I thought it might be a Bogner cab or a sweet Mesa Studio Pre on CL but turns out someone else thought harder.


----------



## Millul

As some might have seen from the ESP Owners thread, the Horizon got here earlier this week, and it friggin' crushes!

Now, really interested in both the new mini-Friedman head, and in the Kraken pedal...


----------



## ryanougrad

Just picked up an ESP LTD WA-600. Will probably take a few wakes to make it’s way here to me in VN. Hoping it’s what I’m looking for, a modern LP with a wide neck.


----------



## technomancer

Just ordered a transformer set to build one of these... already have a chassis that will work and going to see if I can draw it out and layout a turret board around doing some yard work today


----------



## technomancer

Shipping is so annoying... my strat is allegedly a day late and my transformers are a day early


----------



## DudeManBrother

That Mick Mars Jose sounds so good. All the compressed high gain varieties sound great too, but this one has the sauce.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> That Mick Mars Jose sounds so good. All the compressed high gain varieties sound great too, but this one has the sauce.


I have a friend I've discussed this with numerous times CONVINCED that Eddie's amp was modded by Jose, even going so far as to claim that guys who have worked on it (such as Friedman) are liars, only to come full circle and admit, "eh, yeah... it's just a stock, all stars aligned Marshall Plexi."

Face, meet palm.

Listening to Mick's meaty machine proves that Eddie's Marshall was not stock, but alas, the "it wasn't stock" crowd will persist, I'm sure.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I have a friend I've discussed this with numerous times CONVINCED that Eddie's amp was modded by Jose, even going so far as to claim that guys who have worked on it (such as Friedman) are liars, only to come full circle and admit, "eh, yeah... it's just a stock, all stars aligned Marshall Plexi."
> 
> Face, meet palm.
> 
> Listening to Mick's meaty machine proves that Eddie's Marshall was not stock, but alas, the "it wasn't stock" crowd will persist, I'm sure.



Bottom line is nobody will ever know for sure. Dave and those guys went through the amp literally years if not decades later and it could have easily been reverted to stock. It was also running with a variac, slaved, and had extra holes drilled in it (you can see them in photos). Even the Suhr SL68 which is supposed to be a copy of that amp and nails "that sound" has a few cap values that are a variant from the "standard" Plexi schematics.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Bottom line is nobody will ever know for sure. Dave and those guys went through the amp literally years if not decades later and it could have easily been reverted to stock. It was also running with a variac, slaved, and had extra holes drilled in it (you can see them in photos). Even the Suhr SL68 which is supposed to be a copy of that amp and nails "that sound" has a few cap values that are a variant from the "standard" Plexi schematics.


What is "standard" Plexi? Or Big Muff? Or anything from that time period? Lots of "good enough" substitutions abound during that era.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I wouldn’t be surprised if Eddie just had Jose do basic maintenance on his amps, and just recommended him to kick some business his way. He was always messing with everything to get particular sounds, so having some mods done wouldn’t surprise me either. He also seems like a guy that’d have it reverted to stock before selling it so nobody would know exactly how he got his sound . Modded or not, Eddie’s amp sounded unreal through his fingertips.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Bottom line is nobody will ever know for sure. Dave and those guys went through the amp literally years if not decades later and it could have easily been reverted to stock. It was also running with a variac, slaved, and had extra holes drilled in it (you can see them in photos). Even the Suhr SL68 which is supposed to be a copy of that amp and nails "that sound" has a few cap values that are a variant from the "standard" Plexi schematics.




Thanks for reminding me about the SL68 and how Pete Thorn pretty much nailed the VHII tone.

(11:40)


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Just ordered a guitar, looking for a 4x12 but.....I am gonna get the new Uberschall when it is out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if Eddie just had Jose do basic maintenance on his amps, and just recommended him to kick some business his way. He was always messing with everything to get particular sounds, so having some mods done wouldn’t surprise me either. He also seems like a guy that’d have it reverted to stock before selling it so nobody would know exactly how he got his sound . Modded or not, Eddie’s amp sounded unreal through his fingertips.


100% what happened. Jose was the one who told him to match tubes and bias them in the context he used his amps to prolong Tube life. Ie, with the Amp variac'd and cranked. I don't think he sold his Marshalls.


----------



## USMarine75

ryanougrad said:


> Just picked up an ESP LTD WA-600. Will probably take a few wakes to make it’s way here to me in VN. Hoping it’s what I’m looking for, a modern LP with a wide neck.



I have the old dark camo one and it's a great guitar. Sounded killer and felt great. I cant remember but I dont think the neck is especially wide. It's in storage 4 hours away otherwise I'd check it out lol.

Only problem I had was you cant look at the neck because it's so busy with the flag and stars I would get mixed up on what fret I was on lol.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thanks for reminding me about the SL68 and how Pete Thorn pretty much nailed the VHII tone.
> 
> (11:40)




Pete is the king of Marshalls and nailing EVH tone.


----------



## ryanougrad

USMarine75 said:


> I have the old dark camo one and it's a great guitar. Sounded killer and felt great. I cant remember but I dont think the neck is especially wide. It's in storage 4 hours away otherwise I'd check it out lol.



Nut is 45mm, so wide for a non-custom electric. Excited to get it. Hope the inlays don't through me off too much, time to really work on my technique.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ryanougrad said:


> Nut is 45mm, so wide for a non-custom electric. Excited to get it. Hope the inlays don't through me off too much, time to really work on my technique.


Really? Everything else I've read says it's 43mm


----------



## USMarine75

Schecter NJ I was playing earlier is 42.4mm and doesn't feel wide to me.

The Ibanez RG565 reissue at 43mm I notice probably because it's so flat.

But I pretty much jump between guitars and after 5 min I dont notice any difference, except with a few like the KxK 7 which is stupidly flat/thin or the Samick Blues Saraceno which is so fat.


----------



## ryanougrad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Really? Everything else I've read says it's 43mm



The WA-200 and the Warbird are 43mm. The WA-600 is 45 from all the info I've found (ZZ sounds, Reverb, Google search, etc.)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Fractal Audio Systems Axe-FX III Mk. III


----------



## CrushingAnvil

CrushingAnvil said:


> Fractal Audio Systems Axe-FX III Mk. III



Whoops! Looks like I'm going to need a Yamaha SPX90 too lol.


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Bought a 6505+ two weeks ago and after that I ordered a Boss RV6, MXR carbon copy deluxe and a Boss SD1. 
And while I was waiting for the RV6, my first choice of reverb (waited a long time for it but didn't appeared on the market, so I settled with a RV6) came onto the 2nd hand market for a really good price so I bought that one too. 

So my next purchase will be a bigger pedalboard I guess.


----------



## nightlight

I'm trying to score a Ruokangas, but it might be beyond my reach. Heard good things about the builder and I just have a weird obsession with guitars these days. 

I kind of see them as an investment, strangely enough. Not a short term one, but I honestly think that maybe 20 years from now, we are going to see some kind of global legislation against deforestation due to climate change. At that point, wooden guitars will be worth their weight in gold and most guitars will be made of materials like arium or from trees that are specifically grown for the purpose. 

Not that I can guarantee that will happen, and I'm unlikely to sell my guitars either. But I've made money on most of the guitars I've bought and sold thus far. Just depends on who is interested in them really.


----------



## MFB

nightlight said:


> wooden guitars will be worth their weight in gold



Good thing I stocked up on all those Les Paul Customs!

But seriously, I'd be all for sustainable guitars that weren't low 4-figures.


----------



## Bearitone

How is wood not sustainable?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> How is wood not sustainable?



It is. It's probably one of the most sustainable materials on this planet when responsibly harvested.

Most wood used for guitars now is from tree farms maintained for the purpose of being sustainable.

Somehow folks started thinking guitars made out of petroleum products are "sustainable" and "green".


----------



## Bearitone

Lol I figured.

Come to think of it, what is the least sustainable part of an electric guitar today? Maybe the copper in pickups? Or would it be the plastic in the bobbins? Maybe the nitrocellulose for pickguards? Not sure


----------



## nightlight

How many people remember CITES? A lot of lumber is often not sustainable. Not all of it may be harvested for guitars, but some of the more exotic species are endangered.


----------



## Bearitone

As long as Ash/Swamp Ash doesn’t get banned, I’m happy.


----------



## technomancer

nightlight said:


> How many people remember CITES? A lot of lumber is often not sustainable. Not all of it may be harvested for guitars, but some of the more exotic species are endangered.



Everybody remembers CITES, but it was implemented due to the furniture and construction industries. The amount of wood used for guitars doesn't even show up on the balance sheet in comparison. Honduran mahogany and Brazilian rosewood are CITES restricted due to the furniture industry.



Bearitone said:


> As long as Ash/Swamp Ash doesn’t get banned, I’m happy.



Not likely banned but at the rate the Ash Borer is progressing it may easily become extinct on this continent...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> Lol I figured.
> 
> Come to think of it, what is the least sustainable part of an electric guitar today? Maybe the copper in pickups? Or would it be the plastic in the bobbins? Maybe the nitrocellulose for pickguards? Not sure



Anything petroleum-based, so primarily plastic bits and finishes, would be the "least sustainable". 

Metal can typically be recycled multiple times within reason, and woods will depend on source.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightlight said:


> How many people remember CITES? A lot of lumber is often not sustainable. Not all of it may be harvested for guitars, but some of the more exotic species are endangered.


Almost all of the yellow/red (eg at risk /endangered) stuff on CITES is due to dipshits in asia/africa overharvesting and using it for furniture. Nearly all the ebony and rosewood subspecies were banned due to this. I'm actually glad that ebony and rosewood are slowly falling out of favor in the guitar industry for alternatives like richlite. Fretboards are the one place where having wood is a waste of time imo since it leads to fretboard shrinkage/ inconsistent coloring/ cracking and general wastage. Richlite and other synthetic options are more stable from what I've seen firsthand.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Everybody remembers CITES, but it was implemented due to the furniture and construction industries. The amount of wood used for guitars doesn't even show up on the balance sheet in comparison. Honduran mahogany and Brazilian rosewood are CITES restricted due to the furniture industry.



This.


----------



## Demiurge

I can't imagine that the worldwide demand for wood to make musical instruments comes anywhere near that for construction materials, interior finishing materials, non-instrument luxury items, or furniture. If there was ever a harvest ban, there would be chaos in so many other places before we'd have to worry about guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The price now for lumber is insane, but because the guitar supply chain is relatively small and very compartmentalized, we're not going to feel it like folks adding a deck or redoing their porch might.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I want my guitar to smell like the inside of a Harbor Freight. They need an MIC sig line IMO.


----------



## USMarine75

It's definitely sustainable.

I get good wood every day.

I'll be here all week.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> It is. It's probably one of the most sustainable materials on this planet when responsibly harvested.
> 
> Most wood used for guitars now is from tree farms maintained for the purpose of being sustainable.
> 
> Somehow folks started thinking guitars made out of petroleum products are "sustainable" and "green".


Do you have more information on this? I'm intrigued by it and curious in the way it works. (ie, how long do they grow trees, do they rotate their tree crops, etc)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Do you have more information on this? I'm intrigued by it and curious in the way it works. (ie, how long do they grow trees, do they rotate their tree crops, etc)



Just google "tree farm" or "tree plantation".


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Well I've been desperately trying to avoid the OD rabbit hole, but I was lured in and got one of these. They're USA made (my former home state, even), so that's cool. Wish I had noticed it's wall-wart only before ordering but I can live with that, I guess.


----------



## Mourguitars

Received my Headfirst Loop for my Ceriatone 800 in .....it took 27 days to arrive from Australia from Jason, gotta do a Mouser order for a few little things....then drill a single hole for the switch and instal it

Ill do the instal work then have my Tech put it on the scope and do the rest....balance out the waves 

I would buy a scope if i new how to use one , i did sign up for Electronic 's in H.S in my senior year but we only had 4 people in our class so they moved us over to Auto Mech across the hall.....i guess now its Youtube !

Mike


----------



## getowned7474

Something new on the way from an impulse buy with a 20% coupon.





And a preview of an upcoming ngd:












20210505_210252



__ getowned7474
__ May 7, 2021


















20210507_004656



__ getowned7474
__ May 7, 2021


----------



## nightlight

Well, 20 years from now, or even sooner, I think there might well be something like Cites implemented again. Those "dipshits" aren't going to stop. Think of it like almost all the donkeys in Africa being killed so that the skin can be used to make traditional Chinese medicine. Granted, it's not because of the guitar industry, but it will also be affected.


----------



## nightlight

KnightBrolaire said:


> Almost all of the yellow/red (eg at risk /endangered) stuff on CITES is due to dipshits in asia/africa overharvesting and using it for furniture. Nearly all the ebony and rosewood subspecies were banned due to this. I'm actually glad that ebony and rosewood are slowly falling out of favor in the guitar industry for alternatives like richlite. Fretboards are the one place where having wood is a waste of time imo since it leads to fretboard shrinkage/ inconsistent coloring/ cracking and general wastage. Richlite and other synthetic options are more stable from what I've seen firsthand.



Pretty sure alternative materials will start being used sooner or later. It's like super quality quilt tops on PRS guitars. Getting harder to find, according to someone I spoke to who has quite a collection.


----------



## narad

nightlight said:


> Pretty sure alternative materials will start being used sooner or later. It's like super quality quilt tops on PRS guitars. Getting harder to find, according to someone I spoke to who has quite a collection.



That's just maple. Not hard to find high quality maple in american northwest, though maybe demand is higher. It's not like going extinct or something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Demand is high, and supply is somewhat finite in the sense that you're just not getting any more legal, old trees in circulation, and replacing those is a generational thing. 

Which brings us back to the fact that lumber is renewable, and so long as reasonable measures are taken, while there might be ebb and flow of highly figured woods at any given time, it's not something that will go extinct. 

Not to mention the absolutely prodigious stock piles that the large manufacturers and thier suppliers poses. Gibson, PRS, Taylor, etc. keep years, possibly decades, of stock on hand. 

As far as smaller builders, most operate in such low volume that there will almost always be stock available. In fact much of the top and neck blanks you see advertised would be considered off cuts of furniture stock. So small builder A and tiny boutique X who buy on a per-build basis might see prices fluctuate, but stock won't likely vanish. 

Much of the opacity in this space is intentional. Suppliers want to push scarcity because it's good for business, and manufacturers see the same. 

Taylor, for example, owns much of the real, legal black ebony available to North American guitar builders. But, while they often talk about how thin the supply is, you'll never hear them say just how much is out there, no publicly released estimates, nothing in the way if concrete data. Why? Because that would be bad business. 

Personally, I'd rather see the use of more abundant, farmed, domestic hardwoods. I think that's far more forward thinking than much of the fancy resin based stuff.


----------



## Mathemagician

Probably a hard tail mid-tier 7 string. I’m liking the PRS Holcomb SE7, and the LTD Arctic White Snow Metal Edition M7 as well. Just waiting to see if anything else jumps out at me. 

Sold my JP7 due to the heel and I’m not dead set on a higher end instrument anytime soon.


----------



## Jack McGoldrick

nightlight said:


> Well, 20 years from now, or even sooner, I think there might well be something like Cites implemented again. Those "dipshits" aren't going to stop. Think of it like almost all the donkeys in Africa being killed so that the skin can be used to make traditional Chinese medicine. Granted, it's not because of the guitar industry, but it will also be affected.


Hopefully large companies that need loads of wood realise it’s more sensible for them to have a private supply that gets replanted. With the big push for renewables, wood burning (and derivatives from wood) are likely to be used more and the only way that’s renewable is if trees are planted at a rate that offsets the carbon output.

Hopefully the companies just take that mentality and there’s every kind of wood for everyone because it we know what the consequences are.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

technomancer said:


> Everybody remembers CITES, but it was implemented due to the furniture and construction industries. The amount of wood used for guitars doesn't even show up on the balance sheet in comparison. Honduran mahogany and Brazilian rosewood are CITES restricted due to the furniture industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely banned but at the rate the Ash Borer is progressing it may easily become extinct on this continent...



The CITES scare of 2017 haha.


----------



## nightlight

MaxOfMetal said:


> Demand is high, and supply is somewhat finite in the sense that you're just not getting any more legal, old trees in circulation, and replacing those is a generational thing.
> 
> Which brings us back to the fact that lumber is renewable, and so long as reasonable measures are taken, while there might be ebb and flow of highly figured woods at any given time, it's not something that will go extinct.
> 
> Not to mention the absolutely prodigious stock piles that the large manufacturers and thier suppliers poses. Gibson, PRS, Taylor, etc. keep years, possibly decades, of stock on hand.
> 
> As far as smaller builders, most operate in such low volume that there will almost always be stock available. In fact much of the top and neck blanks you see advertised would be considered off cuts of furniture stock. So small builder A and tiny boutique X who buy on a per-build basis might see prices fluctuate, but stock won't likely vanish.
> 
> Much of the opacity in this space is intentional. Suppliers want to push scarcity because it's good for business, and manufacturers see the same.
> 
> Taylor, for example, owns much of the real, legal black ebony available to North American guitar builders. But, while they often talk about how thin the supply is, you'll never hear them say just how much is out there, no publicly released estimates, nothing in the way if concrete data. Why? Because that would be bad business.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather see the use of more abundant, farmed, domestic hardwoods. I think that's far more forward thinking than much of the fancy resin based stuff.




Haha, in that sense, yes, all the evil snake oil snakes oil salesmen are going to push up prices.

What do I win?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nightlight said:


> Haha, in that sense, yes, all the evil snake oil snakes oil salesmen are going to push up prices.
> 
> What do I win?



Supply and demand isn't exactly "snake oil". 

Making a profit isn't "evil" either. Not on a luxury feature on a luxury item.

It's just something to consider.


----------



## Matt08642

getowned7474 said:


> Something new on the way from an impulse buy with a 20% coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a preview of an upcoming ngd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210505_210252
> 
> 
> 
> __ getowned7474
> __ May 7, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210507_004656
> 
> 
> 
> __ getowned7474
> __ May 7, 2021



I want this guitar purely for the sparkle. There's something about this THICCCC red metal sparkle that draws me in, it's just a shame the pickup config is so stupid. I want an 8 string because why not, but it's between this and an M80M. Where are these SC608s made now?


----------



## budda

So, the non-rounded edge on the Huber K2 cause me to play it less than i'd like. Tis on the block.

Considering selling the 09 PRS HB piezo I got as well - nice guitar, solid, but a why-not kinda buy.

Turns out I really want another jazzmaster to go with the MC594 . American Original has the sweet binding, american pro has the known sweet neck + headstock truss access. Not in a rush, as usual .


----------



## getowned7474

Matt08642 said:


> I want this guitar purely for the sparkle. There's something about this THICCCC red metal sparkle that draws me in, it's just a shame the pickup config is so stupid. I want an 8 string because why not, but it's between this and an M80M. Where are these SC608s made now?



I agree the red drew me in and I couldn't help but get it. I've been wanting a sparkle finish guitar for a bit now as well as something extended range since I sold my 8 string.

I don't mind the weird middle pickup since I'm getting it specifically for low tuned riffs and that's it. I have nice 6 strings for everything else.

They are made in Korea which is nice.
They are on backorder/pre-order everywhere right now, hopefully not from changing manufacturing facilities. The listing I ordered from specifically said made in Korea though.


----------



## Steinmetzify

budda said:


> So, the non-rounded edge on the Huber K2 cause me to play it less than i'd like. Tis on the block.



son of a bunch of dirty names

gotta try shit to know and now you know.

Felt good to check off that box tho yeah?


----------



## budda

steinmetzify said:


> son of a bunch of dirty names
> 
> gotta try shit to know and now you know.
> 
> Felt good to check off that box tho yeah?



100%. Totally a worthwhile endeavour. It's the best guitar I own, most likely. It also saves me from buying a CS or vintage JR in the hopes I gel.

I'd love a dolphin ii for the carved top, but then you're pushing 6kCAD for a used one. And Im not totally cool with having a 6k guitar just yet .

Nik Huber are definitely putting out some damn fine guitars. If my parents want to bring one when they move back from Austria, I wont be mad .


----------



## Steinmetzify

budda said:


> 100%. Totally a worthwhile endeavour. It's the best guitar I own, most likely. It also saves me from buying a CS or vintage JR in the hopes I gel.
> 
> I'd love a dolphin ii for the carved top, but then you're pushing 6kCAD for a used one. And Im not totally cool with having a 6k guitar just yet .
> 
> Nik Huber are definitely putting out some damn fine guitars. If my parents want to bring one when they move back from Austria, I wont be mad .



Im with you tho; I have a decently expensive custom built LP. It’s the guitar I offered Gibson $5k to build and got refused. Had a luthier do it and it’s a fantastic guitar, but you know....comfort.

ESP Viper is my #1 and it cost less than half what the LP did lol

Also listen, I’m a really nice guy. Tell the rents to bring me back one too k thanks


----------



## nightlight

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supply and demand isn't exactly "snake oil".
> 
> Making a profit isn't "evil" either. Not on a luxury feature on a luxury item
> 
> It's just something to consider.



I was being sarcastic. I don't think they're snake oil salesmen at all.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I really want another guitar but the market is so fucking insanely overpriced rn and nothing I want currently is there. Plus my parents would bitch when they come to visit and I don't feel like doing 3 setups rather than 2 the next time I buy strings. Especially not 3 floyds when I'm already changing my SV to drop C and 10-52s and my Mockingbird to probably 8.5s for standard. So probably strings. 

I like really really light strings and floppy shit on the bottom since I have a weird picking hand, plus upper string bends, so idk if I wanna jump right to 8s or try 8.5s or 9s first. Currently using 10-46 and it's way too big for standard. 

Also, if anyone has a cheap stealth/avenger/kelly/explorer/star they feel like losing money on, I'd probably buy it. Floyd required and 99% no bolt on stuff. So therefore no one respond, bc whatever you got is gonna be rare and I damn well know I don't feel like spending what you'd want for it lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sort of an update to earlier posts about getting a couple Strats. Here is my rig:













IMG_3752



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021


















IMG_3753



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021


















IMG_3757



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021


















IMG_3759



__ Spaced Out Ace
__ May 8, 2021


----------



## gnoll

It's not like tree plantations are so great though.

Only because a species of tree isn't going extinct doesn't mean there's no problem. Tree plantations have low biological diversity. Not only because there's just one species of tree there, but also because other organisms don't live well in an environment like that. And then removing the lumber is problematic because species dependent on decomposing wood will suffer. And if all the trees are cut down at the same time, which can be cost efficient, there's no trees left for anything to live in, or by, for many years. So while the tree species being planted might not go extinct, many other species could. And then there's the issue of harvesting and transportation and the effects that can have on climate and stuff...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gnoll said:


> It's not like tree plantations are so great though.
> 
> Only because a species of tree isn't going extinct doesn't mean there's no problem. Tree plantations have low biological diversity. Not only because there's just one species of tree there, but also because other organisms don't live well in an environment like that. And then removing the lumber is problematic because species dependent on decomposing wood will suffer. And if all the trees are cut down at the same time, which can be cost efficient, there's no trees left for anything to live in, or by, for many years. So while the tree species being planted might not go extinct, many other species could. And then there's the issue of harvesting and transportation and the effects that can have on climate and stuff...



Wood ain't perfect, but it's far more sustainable and renewable than fossil fuel derived materials, net. 

All these fancy carbon fiber and stabilized fiber guitars use tons of petroleum derived epoxy resins and associated hardeners.


----------



## gnoll

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wood ain't perfect, but it's far more sustainable and renewable than fossil fuel derived materials, net.
> 
> All these fancy carbon fiber and stabilized fiber guitars use tons of petroleum derived epoxy resins and associated hardeners.



That may well be true, I don't know much about those kinds of guitar materials.

I'm not saying to boycott wood or anything, just pointing out some issues that I think more people should be aware of.


----------



## nickgray

I think guitars as a whole are barely a blip on the radar. Guitars last for a really long time too (unless it's a complete piece of crap), and you can always buy/sell used. Shitty Ikea furniture probably eclipses the entire guitar market. Electronics and home appliances are also complete bullshit, especially if it's cheap stuff. Imo, the best thing you can do is to buy something semi-expensive and stick with it for as long as you can. Future generations will shit on us massively for how much we've prioritized short term profits over ecology, resources, and just general common sense.


----------



## USMarine75

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?source=3TP5DNB&dtm_em=4ada0afe10360df4c7bdbf3fb9fc5e9b

MII G&L Legacy Tribute on sale for $299 for anyone that wants an inexpensive Strat. I greatly prefer the S500 due to the electronics and pickups, but if you want traditional single coil tones this is it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid?source=3TP5DNB&dtm_em=4ada0afe10360df4c7bdbf3fb9fc5e9b
> 
> MII G&L Legacy Tribute on sale for $299 for anyone that wants an inexpensive Strat. I greatly prefer the S500 due to the electronics and pickups, but if you want traditional single coil tones this is it.



These are usually really solid for the price, and this is less than I see them go for on MGR.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://old.reddit.com/r/Guitar/comments/dwb4fi/gear_psa_about_gl_stupid_deal_of_the_day_guitars/

I remember reading this and it turned me away from the SDOTD G&Ls. It's reddit so take it with a grain of salt, but yeah.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gnoll said:


> That may well be true, I don't know much about those kinds of guitar materials.
> 
> I'm not saying to boycott wood or anything, just pointing out some issues that I think more people should be aware of.


Not issues. The animals, organisms and other life should be living in habitats that are going untouched.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://old.reddit.com/r/Guitar/comments/dwb4fi/gear_psa_about_gl_stupid_deal_of_the_day_guitars/
> 
> I remember reading this and it turned me away from the SDOTD G&Ls. It's reddit so take it with a grain of salt, but yeah.


Reddit wants me to add their app in order to load on my iPad. What's the cliff notes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Reddit wants me to add their app in order to load on my iPad. What's the cliff notes?









TL;DR: Different SKU with inferior overall QC and no USA-made pickups.


----------



## gnoll

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not issues. The animals, organisms and other life should be living in habitats that are going untouched.



Whaaaaat.

Not even sure I'm understanding you correctly here.

They should be living in habitats that are going untouched? Do you understand how little habitat that is?

If untouched nature was the only nature we had we would be SO fucked it's not even funny. What about pollinators in agricultural areas? I mean jeez.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gnoll said:


> Whaaaaat.
> 
> Not even sure I'm understanding you correctly here.
> 
> They should be living in habitats that are going untouched? Do you understand how little habitat that is?
> 
> If untouched nature was the only nature we had we would be SO fucked it's not even funny. What about pollinators in agricultural areas? I mean jeez.


Like the forest.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not sure if I should get matching trem cavity covers for my Strats, or leave them open.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not sure if I should get matching trem cavity covers for my Strats, or leave them open.



Open. You'll thank me when you restring.


----------



## Matt08642

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not sure if I should get matching trem cavity covers for my Strats, or leave them open.





budda said:


> Open. You'll thank me when you restring.



Leave em open! Bonus points for also leaving the truss rod cover off. Practically necessary with the weekly extreme weather changes where I am right now lol


----------



## gnoll

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Like the forest.



Most forest isn't untouched though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Open. You'll thank me when you restring.


I would thank you had you told me how to get plain strings that had a stuck ball end. Lol

Pro tip, use a wound string that you've cut the tuner peg wrap portion off of. Preferably the E string. Ten minutes of Darren McGavin in A Christmas Story later, I was back in business.

Oddly enough, the pickguards had screw holes in all the right places. Lucky, I guess.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gnoll said:


> Most forest isn't *untouched* though.


Probably not the right word, but whatever.


----------



## gnoll

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Probably not the right word, but whatever.



No but semantics aside, we can't just banish nature to a few select areas because then we would end up without food. It's really important that we can maintain biodiversity over bigger areas which have been affected by humans. Anyway sorry, I'm not gonna go on anymore about this...


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I would thank you had you told me how to get plain strings that had a stuck ball end. Lol
> 
> Pro tip, use a wound string that you've cut the tuner peg wrap portion off of. Preferably the E string. Ten minutes of Darren McGavin in A Christmas Story later, I was back in business.
> 
> Oddly enough, the pickguards had screw holes in all the right places. Lucky, I guess.



Oh back plates have the holes, but its way easier without.


----------



## Bearitone

Considering a Taurus HG.3 or CE5

Not a lot of good demos but, the few that do sound good sound pretty great. Grunty, throaty, meaty, saturated high gain.



I'm wondering why these aren't more popular. Maybe just because they're ugly? Not sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gnoll said:


> I'm not gonna go on anymore about this...


Thanks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Oh back plates have the holes, but its way easier without.


If the strings are cooperating, I didn't really notice. It is useful to have them off if you need to remove springs or adjust the tension, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Considering a Taurus HG.3 or CE5
> 
> Not a lot of good demos but, the few that do sound good sound pretty great. Grunty, throaty, meaty, saturated high gain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why these aren't more popular. Maybe just because they're ugly? Not sure.




I dig it. Seems like the opposite of the Amp1 Iridium, which is surgically tight and dry.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dig it. Seems like the opposite of the Amp1 Iridium, which is surgically tight and dry.


I have never heard of this pedal, but it sounds cool to me. I like big and chunky, and I am not huge into the super tight sounds these days.

Actually, I recently decided to try out the tube rectifier on my Triple Recto. I have never used it, since you know, bold and diode is where it is at. I swear, this is the best it has sounded in years. I have been playing it non-stop and more than my other amps lately.


----------



## Jack McGoldrick

gnoll said:


> No but semantics aside, we can't just banish nature to a few select areas because then we would end up without food. It's really important that we can maintain biodiversity over bigger areas which have been affected by humans. Anyway sorry, I'm not gonna go on anymore about this...



This. You could have a whole thread on it might be worth making


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I have never heard of this pedal, but it sounds cool to me. I like big and chunky, and I am not huge into the super tight sounds these days.
> 
> Actually, I recently decided to try out the tube rectifier on my Triple Recto. I have never used it, since you know, bold and diode is where it is at. I swear, this is the best it has sounded in years. I have been playing it non-stop and more than my other amps lately.



They're a Polish company I think? I remember their pedals floating around in the early 2010s, but they never seemed to break out. They didn't seem to have the connections Thomas Blug had. That or they were just way too ahead of their time.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Shask said:


> I have never heard of this pedal, but it sounds cool to me. I like big and chunky, and I am not huge into the super tight sounds these days.
> 
> Actually, I recently decided to try out the tube rectifier on my Triple Recto. I have never used it, since you know, bold and diode is where it is at. I swear, this is the best it has sounded in years. I have been playing it non-stop and more than my other amps lately.



One of the best things I’ve found about the Axe FX III is the multiband compressor and pitch tracking modifiers. Being able to apply the tight specifically is damn awesome. Opens up the world of the bigger amps even with the lower notes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're a Polish company I think? I remember their pedals floating around in the early 2010s, but they never seemed to break out. They didn't seem to have the connections Thomas Blug had. That or they were just way too ahead of their time.


I think they were kind of pricey, too.


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they were kind of pricey, too.


Has a clean channel and is cheaper than the new Kraken pedal amp. Just doesn't have the cabsim features


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> TL;DR: Different SKU with inferior overall QC and no USA-made pickups.



Wow I had no idea. Wtf. 

I wanted the S500 which was never on sale and I got MF to give me 15-20% off via chat so I was happy. I've based my opinion on their QC and overall quality on mine and a couple others I've played, ranging from MII to MIA.

I get the need to offload subpar stock, but why not do what other companies do and label them seconds. At $299 people would understand. Or do what Gibson does and just sneak them in with the rest of your stock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably finally gonna give the Wolfetone Timbre Wolf a try.


----------



## budda

Someone has a nice LP standard an hour from me with wolfetone marshallheads IIRC, but a) my guitars haven't sold b) I'm not really in the market at the moment.

I spent an hour and a bit with the MC594 last night while baby and mom were snoozin, fumbling my way through an album I used to listen to all the time on band commutes. I had a lot of fun, but realized I am most definitely getting another jazzmaster and my headphone cord is short .


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking about getting a trem block for my CV70 Stratocaster.


----------



## /wrists

a line6 hx stomp and or an esp or edwards lol 

never buying a non-japan/usa guitar from now on. i've had too many and after playing the japanese guitars I own, i literally cannot switch.


----------



## Bearitone

Was blown away at how good the DSL-20 i just tried was. Tried a 5153 and a Friedman JJ, same guitar, and liked the DSL more. Maybe i just have cheap taste lol.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

DSLs of most flavors are really good. First great amp I ever played and wanted was a JCM2000 DSL 100. Still my favorite Marshall.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

While I'm not the biggest DSL fan (tried a combo and wasn't exactly wow'd), there's a reason it was Marshall's best selling amp. 

I personally prefer the JVM.


----------



## sirbuh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While I'm not the biggest DSL fan (tried a combo and wasn't exactly wow'd), there's a reason it was Marshall's best selling amp.
> 
> I personally prefer the JVM.



Tend to the same conclusion, having owned variants of both.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While I'm not the biggest DSL fan (tried a combo and wasn't exactly wow'd), there's a reason it was Marshall's best selling amp.
> 
> I personally prefer the JVM.


Eh, don't the JVM pots have a lot of flex to them because they are plastic? Pay over 2 grand for a Marshall, which supposedly means something, only to have pots flex because they are made of plastic. Guitar Player magazine did a review and gave some odd reasoning (supposedly from Marshall) that with that many pots, they had to make them plastic because it was more forgiving of space or some shit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, don't the JVM pots have a lot of flex to them because they are plastic? Pay over 2 grand for a Marshall, which supposedly means something, only to have pots flex because they are made of plastic. Guitar Player magazine did a review and gave some odd reasoning (supposedly from Marshall) that with that many pots, they had to make them plastic because it was more forgiving of space or some shit.



It's supposed to protect the boards, since the pots are board mounted. They figure it's better to snap a pot shaft and replace it than potential tear up the board if the amp is dropped or something bangs into it. 

There is a bit of flex, but you really hardly notice unless you're looking for it.

For what these go for used, you could probably get all the posts replaced by a tech and still come in close to 50% MAP...at least you could. Not sure how pricey these are now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's supposed to protect the boards, since the pots are board mounted. They figure it's better to snap a pot shaft and replace it than potential tear up the board if the amp is dropped or something bangs into it.
> 
> There is a bit of flex, but you really hardly notice unless you're looking for it.
> 
> For what these go for used, you could probably get all the posts replaced by a tech and still come in close to 50% MAP...at least you could. Not sure how pricey these are now.


When you put it that way, then I can definitely agree with that. I had not thought of that aspect of it prior. I would prefer to replace a cheap pot than replace an entire board, which Marshall may or may not be willing to okay and send out (under warranty / free or otherwise). I noticed the flex in videos, and thought it was worrisome. I still don't like the idea of plastic pots, but causing micro cracks in a board with stronger pots, thus screwing up the board while the pot itself still works, is definitely not a preferable outcome. Besides, if you're Chris Holmes, you're breaking off the pots anyways. (At least that is the myth; he'd set it and break them off so he didn't have to worry about them moving)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When I tried the JVM I didn't notice the knobs being too flimsy. Then again I didn't tweak it too much since I found a good tone right away.

@Spaced Out Ace I remember reading the same thing about Holmes, but the website that pushed that myth seems to be offline now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also on a different note, sent a message to Wolfe(tone) to ask about pickups and see what he thinks.

I also decided to stock up on strings since Strings and Beyond was having a 15% off sale. While I was at it, decided to give the Dunlop White Fangs a shot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I tried the JVM I didn't notice the knobs being too flimsy. Then again I didn't tweak it too much since I found a good tone right away.
> 
> @Spaced Out Ace I remember reading the same thing about Holmes, but the website that pushed that myth seems to be offline now.


I found it via the Way Back Machine. I got a cool idea from that site, actually. Basically pick three consecutive notes on a string, and descend from the highest of the three to the lowest, then play the middle and lowest note again. (ie, 15-13-12-13-12) I changed it to ascend (12-13) into it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also on a different note, sent a message to Wolfe(tone) to ask about pickups and see what he thinks.
> 
> I also decided to stock up on strings since Strings and Beyond was having a 15% off sale. While I was at it, decided to give the Dunlop White Fangs a shot.


Does Dunlop just tell everyone to endorse a primetone signature pick now? I don't think they have come out with a non-primetone sig pick in quite awhile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Does Dunlop just tell everyone to endorse a primetone signature pick now? I don't think they have come out with a non-primetone sig pick in quite awhile.



Seems like it. I'm willing to give it a shot though since I love the sharp picks.


----------



## USMarine75

After a month wait while the tubes were lost in the mail, my 6V6 set finally came in. Retubed the Kasha Evil Robot. Sounds more like a cranked JTM than a Magnatone Troubadour imo. I might change out their proprietary 12" speaker which is supposed to sound like it has come distortion at any level lol. I'd like to see how this sounds with a Creamback so that's probably next.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, don't the JVM pots have a lot of flex to them because they are plastic? Pay over 2 grand for a Marshall, which supposedly means something, only to have pots flex because they are made of plastic. Guitar Player magazine did a review and gave some odd reasoning (supposedly from Marshall) that with that many pots, they had to make them plastic because it was more forgiving of space or some shit.


JVMs are stupid expensive for what they are in the USA. They're a fairly affordable proposition in the UK because, yes, they're not that well made when you compare them to things like Matamp or the high end Marshall reissues.


----------



## oniduder

new strings, and a small set of studio monitors

antelope zen go or sound devices something or another, 

uhhh, maybe a new amp, or possibly a new cabinet, yeah, 

the above is no particular order

but probably the new audio interface first?

and the rehab for the buying issue

maybe it's my bipolar fucking shit up (no joke)


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Perhaps not exactly next, but certainly very high on my list:

https://www.sourceaudio.net/ultrawave_multiband_processor.html

And maybe even this:

https://www.sourceaudio.net/ultrawave_multiband_bass_processor.html

These are really cool looking to me. I have yet to explore the Axe FX III to see if it offers something similar, but I still think I’d like to get the non-Bass version just to have as a separate device to use with my Vypyr for goofing. Some of the more recent demos are really tickling my fancy.


----------



## nightlight

Really, 579 pages? Insane. The ocean is dying, the plankton are dying. Soylent Green is people!


----------



## runbirdman

runbirdman said:


> I just ordered a black single humbucker pickguard, chrome EMG 57, EMG TKO switch, and a chrome Hipshot O-ring knob to go on my black EBMM Cutlass. I’ve been wanting to make it a stripped down metal machine but I also wanted to easily be able to go back to the stock configuration.



I’m really liking how this turned out.


----------



## budda

Sold my prs hollowbody today.

Payday friday.

Saw the monthly bill for the one daycare that has gotten back to us.

"Hot guitar summer" then sell em all?


----------



## Solomon Monagle

Have just ordered a Blackat, wanting to add as many of the following amps as possible:

ENGL Powerball

Bogner Uberschall

Mesa Boogie Mark V

Fortin Evil Pumpkin

Omega Obsidian


----------



## Matt08642

Incoming 8 string NGD but wow those UPS import fees are a butt blasting


----------



## sleewell

budda said:


> Sold my prs hollowbody today.
> 
> Payday friday.
> 
> Saw the monthly bill for the one daycare that has gotten back to us.
> 
> "Hot guitar summer" then sell em all?





fuck me i know all about that... currently paying like 2600 a month on childcare. can you imagine the studio that could be assembled by now???


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sleewell said:


> fuck me i know all about that... currently paying like 2600 a month on childcare. can you imagine the studio that could be assembled by now???


this is why people in some third world countries sell their kids


----------



## USMarine75

For anyone interested, Nick Johnston has all his site material on sale -50% but today is the last day. I bought his Theory Primer and Intuition during his last sale, but I downloaded the backing tracks to his entire discography for $30. 

https://nickjohnstonmusic.com/


----------



## loganflynn294

Need a 42 mm block for a top mounted Floyd I installed in a USA Strat, going back and forth over standard size or one of those "big block" upgrades. Also, some A2 pickups for some Les Paul's. Just got a 2021 Standard 50's Goldtop that has a Burstbucker 2 in the bridge and it's now my favorite pickup. The snarly midrange makes drop c chugs sound better than any other high output A5 pickup I've tried. Wish I would've given pickups like these a chance years ago. Might pick up some Burstbucker 2's or 3's or check out what other builders have to offer.


----------



## USMarine75

loganflynn294 said:


> Need a 42 mm block for a top mounted Floyd I installed in a USA Strat, going back and forth over standard size or one of those "big block" upgrades. Also, some A2 pickups for some Les Paul's. Just got a 2021 Standard 50's Goldtop that has a Burstbucker 2 in the bridge and it's now my favorite pickup. The snarly midrange makes drop c chugs sound better than any other high output A5 pickup I've tried. Wish I would've given pickups like these a chance years ago. Might pick up some Burstbucker 2's or 3's or check out what other builders have to offer.



Check out Godwood, Wolfetone, Fralin, and Mojotone too.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Check out Godwood, Wolfetone, Fralin, and Mojotone too.



Adding vineham from Eastern Canada too. Its like.. $45usd? For a handmade pickup?


----------



## technomancer

Hopefully a set of faceplaces for a Mars Jose build if my guy ever responds to email 

Also USPS apparently decided not to scan my order from Tube Depot so I have some turret board blanks and tubes that will hopefully show up some day, just no idea when.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Hopefully a set of faceplaces for a Mars Jose build if my guy ever responds to email
> 
> Also USPS apparently decided not to scan my order from Tube Depot so I have some turret board blanks and tubes that will hopefully show up some day, just no idea when.



I had the exact same issue with my recent Tube Depot order.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I had the exact same issue with my recent Tube Depot order.



Yeah seems like their post office is hosed... I had 4 other packages ordered the same time from various other vendors shipped USPS and they were all fine


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Yeah seems like their post office is hosed... I had 4 other packages ordered the same time from various other vendors shipped USPS and they were all fine



Well the good news is it eventually arrived.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Hopefully a set of faceplaces for a Mars Jose build if my guy ever responds to email
> 
> Also USPS apparently decided not to scan my order from Tube Depot so I have some turret board blanks and tubes that will hopefully show up some day, just no idea when.


That Mars Jose, I think, proves that Eddie's wasn't modded. According to what I've read, it wasn't, and Jose at least convinced Eddie to bias and match tubes (apparently he wasn't). If you've read him discuss the amp, Eddie has mentioned how much the amp ate through tubes, and that was likely incredibly taxing, over the years, on the amplifier's internals, such as the transformers and SGRs. Dweezil has, however, disclosed a little known secret that Eddie supposedly used an MXR Micro Amp for getting a little more from the amp. I think that he likely used it when he fancied, rather than all the time. 

Other than that, I think the biggest difference / change came when he went to (the name escapes me) the wireless than KISS and AC/DC, as well as others, used. If you listen to KISS live pre December 12, 1976, and post December 12, 1976, you hear a distinct difference in guitar tone. I think early on Ace used an Electro Harmonix LPB-1 (the weird no cord, plug straight into the input type) to get a little extra juice in his tone. I don't know when he used the Fender amps, as some are convinced he did, aside from Dressed to Kill (Ace and Paul used combo amps, apparently, giving it that sort of 60s tone). Whatever Fender he may or may not have used, and when he may have used it / switched I feel is mostly irrelevant, as it was likely close to a Marshall, which he later switched to. 

(Sorry, most of that has nothing to do with what you posted, but whatever. I think the Mars amp sounds killer. Despite my sort of "eh" feelings about Motley Crue, and my dislike of Mars' "jokes" on some of the home video stuff being tasteless at best, I think Mick's style of sleazy blooze guitar is awesome.)


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That Mars Jose, I think, proves that Eddie's wasn't modded. According to what I've read, it wasn't, and Jose at least convinced Eddie to bias and match tubes (apparently he wasn't). If you've read him discuss the amp, Eddie has mentioned how much the amp ate through tubes, and that was likely incredibly taxing, over the years, on the amplifier's internals, such as the transformers and SGRs. Dweezil has, however, disclosed a little known secret that Eddie supposedly used an MXR Micro Amp for getting a little more from the amp. I think that he likely used it when he fancied, rather than all the time.
> 
> Other than that, I think the biggest difference / change came when he went to (the name escapes me) the wireless than KISS and AC/DC, as well as others, used. If you listen to KISS live pre December 12, 1976, and post December 12, 1976, you hear a distinct difference in guitar tone. I think early on Ace used an Electro Harmonix LPB-1 (the weird no cord, plug straight into the input type) to get a little extra juice in his tone. I don't know when he used the Fender amps, as some are convinced he did, aside from Dressed to Kill (Ace and Paul used combo amps, apparently, giving it that sort of 60s tone). Whatever Fender he may or may not have used, and when he may have used it / switched I feel is mostly irrelevant, as it was likely close to a Marshall, which he later switched to.
> 
> (Sorry, most of that has nothing to do with what you posted, but whatever. I think the Mars amp sounds killer. Despite my sort of "eh" feelings about Motley Crue, and my dislike of Mars' "jokes" on some of the home video stuff being tasteless at best, I think Mick's style of sleazy blooze guitar is awesome.)



Eh the Mars Jose proves nothing, just that Eddie's amp likely didn't have an extra gain stage ala Jose's "3 Way" mod with the extra tube gain stage out front and the post TS master volume. Hell a mod could have been as simple as a PPIMV or an additional cap on one or two of the cathodes that would have still been in "stock" range but given more gain. That's how the Suhr SL68 is set up with increased cathode values on two stages. Bottom line again is we'll never know for sure, especially given Eddie just loved to screw with people when talking about what he was doing  Honestly not something I obsess over either.

But yeah that Mars amp sounds amazing.


----------



## Matt08642

The only truly difficult part about gear ownership:




In unavoidable meetings for 2 hours total today - What are the chances UPS comes knocking during those meetings?


----------



## USMarine75

Ignore if you don't like boomer guitars...

CME and Andertons are having another Squier Limited Edition event:

Purple Jazzmasters back in stock:
https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...ic-vibe-60s-jazzmaster-purple-metallic-997968






Purple Jaguars:
https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...ibe-70s-jaguar-purple-metallic-w4-ply-1123652





Thinline Teles:
https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...ic-vibe-60s-telecaster-thinline-black-1123654









Purple 60s CV Strat:
https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...vibe-60s-stratocaster-purple-metallic-1123651


----------



## USMarine75

I just bought my kid a custom Fender Strat...


----------



## budda

Gimme the 85-95 bound and blocked matching headstock JM, CME! All this 81-93 business is no good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Ignore if you don't like boomer guitars...
> 
> CME and Andertons are having another Squier Limited Edition event:
> 
> Purple Jazzmasters back in stock:
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...ic-vibe-60s-jazzmaster-purple-metallic-997968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Jaguars:
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...ibe-70s-jaguar-purple-metallic-w4-ply-1123652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinline Teles:
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...ic-vibe-60s-telecaster-thinline-black-1123654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple 60s CV Strat:
> https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...vibe-60s-stratocaster-purple-metallic-1123651



I fucking hate you


----------



## StevenC

Just ordered some fancy cables, but thinking about trying to get this:



Or this:



Thoughts?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don't have any thoughts. What is a "Noel"?


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't have any thoughts. What is a "Noel"?


Japanese pedal builder. This is the Noel Cornet which is supposed to be one of the best Muffs around.


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> Japanese pedal builder. This is the Noel Cornet which is supposed to be one of the best Muffs around.



I've always said it's impossible to get a decent Muff these days, they all just seems so worn out, and loose.


----------



## budda

Wife has approved the lego type strat @USMarine75 send the link


----------



## broangiel

technomancer said:


> Hopefully a set of faceplaces for a Mars Jose build if my guy ever responds to email
> 
> Also USPS apparently decided not to scan my order from Tube Depot so I have some turret board blanks and tubes that will hopefully show up some day, just no idea when.





USMarine75 said:


> I had the exact same issue with my recent Tube Depot order.




Me three. My order is about a week overdue by this point according to the original ETA.


----------



## technomancer

broangiel said:


> Me three. My order is about a week overdue by this point according to the original ETA.



I guess when I order from them again I won't use USPS... bit annoying as I was hoping to get the turret board for a new build drilled and staked this week but can't do that until the board gets here. Guess the universe is telling me to finish my other builds first 

I also just found out the caps I was going to use for a JEL100 build are backordered until September so that is on hold until I get a chance to redraw the board as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fwiw I had like 3 of the recent things I bought take forever because of USPS. I bought a neck that took almost a month to come in because it got lost in transit, and 2 other things that took a week or two longer than usual.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fwiw I had like 3 of the recent things I bought take forever because of USPS. I bought a neck that took almost a month to come in because it got lost in transit, and 2 other things that took a week or two longer than usual.



Seems like it is heavily area dependent as I had 2 packages come USPS from a vendor that got here stupid fast, 2 days from Arizona by first class mail, and my transformers from Florida got here fast as well. It seems like Memphis TN is completely screwed (where Tube Depot is).

Time to just avoid USPS for a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Seems like it is heavily area dependent as I had 2 packages come USPS from a vendor that got here stupid fast, 2 days from Arizona by first class mail, and my transformers from Florida got here fast as well. It seems like Memphis TN is completely screwed (where Tube Depot is).
> 
> Time to just avoid USPS for a while.



Okay yeah that makes sense. Those packages all came through the TN center. Shit must be really fucked there.


----------



## budda

Welp JM ships next week.

So, who's buying my krautster ii?


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Welp JM ships next week.
> 
> So, who's buying my krautster ii?


Do you ship to UK and accept SSO likes as currency?


----------



## USMarine75

MFB said:


> I've always said it's impossible to get a decent Muff these days, they all just seems so worn out, and loose.



[Thorpy Muffroom Cloud enters the chat]




Super low noise for a fuzz pedal. Has rare treble and bass controls that allow you to really dial out the wooly rounded lows if that's not your thing.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Do you ship to UK and accept SSO likes as currency?



I could ship to the UK but need actual currency .


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Welp JM ships next week.
> 
> So, who's buying my krautster ii?


----------



## USMarine75

MFB said:


> I've always said it's impossible to get a decent Muff these days, they all just seems so worn out, and loose.



Forgot to mention... I also have the Deep Trip Muffasaur that I love. Has a thick/tight switch.

http://deeptripland.com/muffasaur


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Wife has approved the lego type strat @USMarine75 send the link



https://shop.fender.com/en-US/lifes...1221&smtrctid=&c3ch=email&c3nid=20210512_Mega


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> https://shop.fender.com/en-US/lifes...1221&smtrctid=&c3ch=email&c3nid=20210512_Mega



I don't think it's available here?


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> I don't think it's available here?



Fender doesn't ship to America's hat?


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Fender doesn't ship to America's hat?



I don't think it's a shipping thing, just a market thing.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> I don't think it's a shipping thing, just a market thing.



Wtf... Thanks, Obama.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

perhaps a bare knuckle nailbomb set but I have no job so 

also fluence classics seem just as appealing and cheaper


----------



## Choop

Thinking to step up my acoustic game next most likely. My current one is a Seagull S6 Folk which is fine for a cheaper acoustic, but it isn't the easiest to play and the tone doesn't have a whole lot of body or "richness" I guess? 

I don't have a ton of experience playing nicer acoustics other than the Taylors at GC lol, but after researching some, it may be cool to pick up an old Tacoma acoustic. Anybody have one?


----------



## budda

Choop said:


> Thinking to step up my acoustic game next most likely. My current one is a Seagull S6 Folk which is fine for a cheaper acoustic, but it isn't the easiest to play and the tone doesn't have a whole lot of body or "richness" I guess?
> 
> I don't have a ton of experience playing nicer acoustics other than the Taylors at GC lol, but after researching some, it may be cool to pick up an old Tacoma acoustic. Anybody have one?



Get your S6 set up.

Pick a budget and body size, and then try a lot lol.


----------



## rokket2005

Choop said:


> Thinking to step up my acoustic game next most likely. My current one is a Seagull S6 Folk which is fine for a cheaper acoustic, but it isn't the easiest to play and the tone doesn't have a whole lot of body or "richness" I guess?
> 
> I don't have a ton of experience playing nicer acoustics other than the Taylors at GC lol, but after researching some, it may be cool to pick up an old Tacoma acoustic. Anybody have one?


What are your looking for in an acoustic? I remember thinking those Tacomas looked cool when they came out fifteen years ago, but they also seen like a novelty since seemingly no one used them and they're aren't a ton around anymore. Also the soundhole placement makes me think they are big boomy strumhorses and not good for much else. I'm a gibson acoustic fan, and the newer J45 studios and G45 are nice guitars for both around 1k if you didn't want to spend a ton and I think the slope shoulders have a darker/richer tone than comparably priced Taylors/Martins. The Taylor 2/300 series are nice, 300 and up are US made, 200 and GS minis are Mexican but still nice guitars. Taylors all seem to have a bright top end that you either like or don't. I mainly record versus play live nowadays and I find it easier to add hi end if I need it versus darken something if it's too bright. I don't have a ton of experience with Martins.


----------



## Choop

rokket2005 said:


> What are your looking for in an acoustic? I remember thinking those Tacomas looked cool when they came out fifteen years ago, but they also seen like a novelty since seemingly no one used them and they're aren't a ton around anymore. Also the soundhole placement makes me think they are big boomy strumhorses and not good for much else. I'm a gibson acoustic fan, and the newer J45 studios and G45 are nice guitars for both around 1k if you didn't want to spend a ton and I think the slope shoulders have a darker/richer tone than comparably priced Taylors/Martins. The Taylor 2/300 series are nice, 300 and up are US made, 200 and GS minis are Mexican but still nice guitars. Taylors all seem to have a bright top end that you either like or don't. I mainly record versus play live nowadays and I find it easier to add hi end if I need it versus darken something if it's too bright. I don't have a ton of experience with Martins.



Definitely looking for something with a fuller bodied sound (the S6 Folk is a bit smaller than dreadnoughts) so probably at least a Dreadnought or similar sized guitar, and just something with a versatile sound.

I actually also don't like the sound of the Tacomas that I've heard in clips where the sound hole is set off into the top left shoulder...they did make some that have a traditional center-circle so that'd be ideal. The story with them is kind of a bummer. iirc they more or less got bought out and ruined before they had a chance to really catch on.

Gibson and Martin would be cool as well. I was into the idea of getting a J15 a while ago before Covid stuff happened...and I also haven't ever played a Martin at all. Couldn't hurt to take Budda's advice and just go out and play a bunch of 'em!~

One thing that drives me crazy about Martin is that their naming schemes for different models can be pretty confusing -- makes it hard to research and reference them.


----------



## Soya

Finally splurged and picked up the remote for my Kemper, looking to try more of a multi channel amp and stomp box approach. Also wanted to try out the looper and sucks it only works through the remote.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Hopefully a set of faceplaces for a Mars Jose build if my guy ever responds to email
> 
> Also USPS apparently decided not to scan my order from Tube Depot so I have some turret board blanks and tubes that will hopefully show up some day, just no idea when.



It's alive! Since the 6th my order has made its way through Fort Myers. FL... hopefully now that it has escaped the black hole of Memphis it gets here at normal speed


----------



## Bearitone

Just ordered a Boss OC-5!
Never had an octave pedal before so this should be cool


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought me a Rolling Mech Stool for when working on rewiring my rack...i bought some battery power LED lights that have a motion sensor so when i put my hands in the back they turn on...pretty trick !

Mike


----------



## gnoll

Choop said:


> Definitely looking for something with a fuller bodied sound (the S6 Folk is a bit smaller than dreadnoughts) so probably at least a Dreadnought or similar sized guitar, and just something with a versatile sound.
> 
> I actually also don't like the sound of the Tacomas that I've heard in clips where the sound hole is set off into the top left shoulder...they did make some that have a traditional center-circle so that'd be ideal. The story with them is kind of a bummer. iirc they more or less got bought out and ruined before they had a chance to really catch on.
> 
> Gibson and Martin would be cool as well. I was into the idea of getting a J15 a while ago before Covid stuff happened...and I also haven't ever played a Martin at all. Couldn't hurt to take Budda's advice and just go out and play a bunch of 'em!~
> 
> One thing that drives me crazy about Martin is that their naming schemes for different models can be pretty confusing -- makes it hard to research and reference them.



With Martin D is for dreadnought. The number after is the model of dreadnought.

The standard series are the classic Martins.

D-18: mahogany back and sides, forward-shifted scalloped bracing.

D-28: rosewood back and sides, forward-shifted non-scalloped bracing.

HD-28: rosewood back and sides, forward-shifted scalloped bracing.

D-35 is kinda like D-28 but with three-piece back and a bit fancier looking.

Binding and stuff like that varies a bit between the models.

40+ are blingy and expensive.

I really like the power and projection of the standard series dreadnoughts, especially with the forward-shifted scalloped bracing. D-18 is my choice since I like the sound of mahogany. If you're looking at used guitars, note that specs have changed a bit over the years.

I'm personally not into the cheaper non-standard series Martins, then I would look at other brands instead. But I know there's lots of people who do like those guitars. Give everything you can a try and find out what you like.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> I bought me a Rolling Mech Stool for when working on rewiring my rack...i bought some battery power LED lights that have a motion sensor so when i put my hands in the back they turn on...pretty trick !
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 93434


Is that an actual Klon on your board?


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is that an actual Klon on your board?



lol....no its a Ceraitone Centura

I was a late bloomer to pedals due to playing racks since 89 ish...before that it was a marshall and a SD-1 and a Gibson SG, and a Tom Scholz power soak...man what a tone

I was a Angus AC/DC guy back then


----------



## sirbuh

the ts power soak is a sneaky good tool


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> lol....no its a Ceraitone Centura
> 
> I was a late bloomer to pedals due to playing racks since 89 ish...before that it was a marshall and a SD-1 and a Gibson SG, and a Tom Scholz power soak...man what a tone
> 
> I was a Angus AC/DC guy back then


Marshall, SD-1, and some good humbuckers or single coils would be a great tone.


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Marshall, SD-1, and some good humbuckers or single coils would be a great tone.



For the life of me i cant remember the model of that Marshal , it was a 100w , vert hole high/low 2x12 combo....i traded a 4 hole marshal head for it...i couldn't tame that beast...i would look at it and it was to loud...lol

Looking back, that was the best set up i had back then with the power soak and Sd-1. I did put a Gibson Dirty fingers in the bridge in the SG

On the SG the neck twisted, i mean really twisted...i think it was a 1980 model Cherry red. Theres a long story on how i got that guitar , it was my 1st real guitar

Ive googled every where trying to look what Marshall that was...nada zip found nothing ! But man it was sweet sounding....

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

Mourguitars said:


> For the life of me i cant remember the model of that Marshal , it was a 100w , vert hole high/low 2x12 combo....i traded a 4 hole marshal head for it...i couldn't tame that beast...i would look at it and it was to loud...lol
> 
> Looking back, that was the best set up i had back then with the power soak and Sd-1. I did put a Gibson Dirty fingers in the bridge in the SG
> 
> On the SG the neck twisted, i mean really twisted...i think it was a 1980 model Cherry red. Theres a long story on how i got that guitar , it was my 1st real guitar
> 
> Ive googled every where trying to look what Marshall that was...nada zip found nothing ! But man it was sweet sounding....
> 
> Mike



JCM800 4211?


----------



## narad

So I dropped off my ESP horizon lawsuit headstock at ESP BigBoss for refinish and refret. That's gonna be a pricey one... we'll see how it goes in 5-6 months. And on the way back I wanted to swing by the ESP crafthouse in Shibuya since they had a few FRXs in glitterburst, their new crazy finish.

Long story short, I wound up buying another guitar. And also it needs repair so I start another ESP repair order. So I now have *two* guitars with the repair team.

But this one is quite crazy. I knew my next project was gonna be a star and probably wanted to do crackle buuut....















The thing I absolutely love about this is the concave carve on the back of the lower horn (no futurama jokes pls). Can't see it in my pics, but looks like:






So I think a shoutout to @KnightBrolaire is necessary? Sadly the crackle film is lifting, which is why it needs repair. That'll likely only be something of a stopgap measure, but eventually I'd like to get crackle paint and a banana headstock done somehow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> So I dropped off my ESP horizon lawsuit headstock at ESP BigBoss for refinish and refret. That's gonna be a pricey one... we'll see how it goes in 5-6 months. And on the way back I wanted to swing by the ESP crafthouse in Shibuya since they had a few FRXs in glitterburst, their new crazy finish.
> 
> Long story short, I wound up buying another guitar. And also it needs repair so I start another ESP repair order. So I now have *two* guitars with the repair team.
> 
> But this one is quite crazy. I knew my next project was gonna be a star and probably wanted to do crackle buuut....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I absolutely love about this is the concave carve on the back of the lower horn (no futurama jokes pls). Can't see it in my pics, but looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think a shoutout to @KnightBrolaire is necessary? Sadly the crackle film is lifting, which is why it needs repair. That'll likely only be something of a stopgap measure, but eventually I'd like to get crackle paint and a banana headstock done somehow.


ooooooooh an anchang star. Those are super hard to find in decent shape.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That is insane... And I love the headstock and carve on the lower horn. I've always felt that Explorer shapes and variants of were the most comfy overall for me, but never liked the upper fret access. Now you have me wanting a custom Kelly with a similar carve...

Congrats. That guitar looks awesome.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> ooooooooh an anchang star. Those are super hard to find in decent shape.



Yea, not sure this one counts as decent shape


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> Just ordered some fancy cables, but thinking about trying to get this:
> 
> View attachment 93332
> 
> Or this:
> View attachment 93333
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Well that went disastrously.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lrrr approves.


----------



## technomancer

That's killer  The only way you'll get a banana headstock on that is to have a new neck made 



narad said:


> So I dropped off my ESP horizon lawsuit headstock at ESP BigBoss for refinish and refret. That's gonna be a pricey one... we'll see how it goes in 5-6 months. And on the way back I wanted to swing by the ESP crafthouse in Shibuya since they had a few FRXs in glitterburst, their new crazy finish.
> 
> Long story short, I wound up buying another guitar. And also it needs repair so I start another ESP repair order. So I now have *two* guitars with the repair team.
> 
> But this one is quite crazy. I knew my next project was gonna be a star and probably wanted to do crackle buuut....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I absolutely love about this is the concave carve on the back of the lower horn (no futurama jokes pls). Can't see it in my pics, but looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think a shoutout to @KnightBrolaire is necessary? Sadly the crackle film is lifting, which is why it needs repair. That'll likely only be something of a stopgap measure, but eventually I'd like to get crackle paint and a banana headstock done somehow.


----------



## technomancer

Since I have weird GAS for a heavy relic floyd loaded strat but want modern features like locking tuners on it and love the big CBS headstock I'm looking into doing an MJT / USACG Mick Mars inspired parts caster. Not sure I want to put the time / money into it and need to bounce some emails with MJT to see how much replicating the wear from photos of another guitar would set me back above their normal refinish fees.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> That's killer  The only way you'll get a banana headstock on that is to have a new neck made



That's a shame but expected. I'll ask. I got the reply today after the ESP dude was checking with management about whether they can do the jackson headstock on new orders: they can't. They did do a bunch well after they stopped having them on production models, but looks like Fender is a bigger threat now. So he was suggesting I buy one of those necks from an old jackson headstock ESP and they make a body for it. Curious to know the costs the other way around, where I bring him this body and ask for a neck, but the body also needs a bunch of TLC so it's another big project. Frets are pretty low too.

On this one, I can't place exactly what headstock actually suits it. The stock one is a pretty weird to me. I don't understand the curve part fitting with the straight edge shape of the body from a design pov. And Roope's sig looks badass with the banana-stock.

To be honest I think this one looks way better in person than in photos. The crackle is super good for my tastes and the holofilm stuff really looks more like energy moving across the top than just a bunch of random colors like it does in the photos. Really a shame that it's only a matter of time now before it needs a proper refinish.


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> JCM800 4211?




This is the amp , man took me forever searching 

I got it from a guy that moved down from NYC , his family had $$ so he had some really cool gear

Looks like it wasn't very popular model...man it sounded fantastic at bedroom volumes with the TS power soak and SD-1...my gosh it was heavy tho !

Mike

https://reverb.com/item/38674141-ma...master-lead-mk2-100watt-2x-12-combo-rare-1979


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> Well that went disastrously.



Thinking about trying to get something went disastrously?


----------



## StevenC

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thinking about trying to get something went disastrously?


All sold out in minutes. Had the blue one in my cart, but very slow internet may have cost me the chance. 

No muff for Steven


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> All sold out in minutes. Had the blue one in my cart, but very slow internet may have cost me the chance.
> 
> No muff for Steven



Fucking hate when that happens. Just happemned to me when I tried getting a set of Gotoh locking tuners yesterday.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> All sold out in minutes. Had the blue one in my cart, but very slow internet may have cost me the chance.
> 
> No muff for Steven



We'll get the next one. Until people start writing bots for that guy's drops.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> We'll get the next one. Until people start writing bots for that guy's drops.


We gotta get ahead and start writing bots.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

StevenC said:


> We gotta get ahead and start writing bots.


Better idea: Start writing bots for people who can't, and make money for doing so. Then you can use it to buy gear.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> All sold out in minutes. Had the blue one in my cart, but very slow internet may have cost me the chance.
> 
> No muff for Steven



Check out that Thorpy and Deep Trip... might be a good consolation prize. UK and Brazil builders are exotic enough lol.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Check out that Thorpy and Deep Trip... might be a good consolation prize. UK and Brazil builders are exotic enough lol.


Yeah, plan is Fallout Cloud or wait for another Cornet run. Though UK isn't that exotic to be honest...


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Yeah, plan is Fallout Cloud or wait for another Cornet run. Though UK isn't that exotic to be honest...



It is to us Sons of Liberty that had to toss off the yoke of George III's tyranny.

Sorry, just watched John Adam's miniseries.

Yeah they basic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kiiind of want an aristides h070, but I also kind of feel like getting a star destroyer from RIP.


----------



## rokket2005

This year has already been super front loaded on gear for me which has so far included a Distressor, J45, a fucking xylophone, PRS Special Semi-Hollow, and most recently a Korg Wavestate. I also preordered one of the CME shell pink jags which they say will ship in December, so maybe I'll just hang out until then. I've also tripled my physical Switch collection, and there's quite a few new games coming up that I'm going to have to grab.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> So I dropped off my ESP horizon lawsuit headstock at ESP BigBoss for refinish and refret. That's gonna be a pricey one... we'll see how it goes in 5-6 months. And on the way back I wanted to swing by the ESP crafthouse in Shibuya since they had a few FRXs in glitterburst, their new crazy finish.
> 
> Long story short, I wound up buying another guitar. And also it needs repair so I start another ESP repair order. So I now have *two* guitars with the repair team.
> 
> But this one is quite crazy. I knew my next project was gonna be a star and probably wanted to do crackle buuut....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I absolutely love about this is the concave carve on the back of the lower horn (no futurama jokes pls). Can't see it in my pics, but looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think a shoutout to @KnightBrolaire is necessary? Sadly the crackle film is lifting, which is why it needs repair. That'll likely only be something of a stopgap measure, but eventually I'd like to get crackle paint and a banana headstock done somehow.



OHH FUCK! That’s right up my alley. Amazing score.


----------



## B.M.F.

Speaking of the ESP devil. I'm a FMIC/Jackson/Ibanez/BC Rich guy however I dig ESPs too. I've been gassing on this ESP, but the price (over $2k) it's MIK, not sure if it's that justified. "It's an LTD."
Input? There's prolly better ESPs for the price, just a huge Vernon Reid fanboy here and only 86 made drives the value up. 
WDIK (what do I know) I play these things not invest in them. Curious on the forum collective's opinion about the Cult '86.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> Speaking of the ESP devil. I'm a FMIC/Jackson/Ibanez/BC Rich guy however I dig ESPs too. I've been gassing on this ESP, but the price (over $2k) it's MIK, not sure if it's that justified. "It's an LTD." Input? There's prolly better ESPs for the price, just a huge Vernon Reid fanboy here and only 86 made drives the value up. WDIK (what do I know) I play these things not invest in them. Curious on the forum collective's opinion about the Cult '86.



It'll pretty much be on par with other LTD 1000/600 series guitars. They're so expensive because of the rarity.


----------



## B.M.F.

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It'll pretty much be on par with other LTD 1000/600 series guitars. They're so expensive because of the rarity.


Definitely, looks like one can get a EII at a similar price, original Floyd too, liking this ESP thang


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a JP95 since the Crybaby Classic is not for me. After that, might try a CAE wah or Morley Wah Lock if the JP95 doesn't suit me.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiiind of want an aristides h070, but I also kind of feel like getting a star destroyer from RIP.



Those star destroyers are a great reinterpretation of classic metal extreme shapes. I say go for it. He was supposed to refinish my horizon but I couldn't get it shipped out there for < $500 during covid.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiiind of want an aristides h070, but I also kind of feel like getting a star destroyer from RIP.



Damn you and @narad … 

Because of your posts I’m back to wanting a custom 8 string King Kelly. Those RIP Killers look… killer. Maybe after the Aristides…


----------



## USMarine75

I missed out the first time one was available but not this time.


----------



## Alberto7

Got me a BKP Holy Diver/Emerald set to replace the Hyperions in my Ibanez AZ. The Hyperions sound really sweet, but I've been struggling to tighten up the 6th string up a bit; it's a bit too warm and muddy for my liking. Let's see what these two others can do.


----------



## narad

This one is a bit niche, but I bet you haven't seen a RAT like this! Still trying to determine exactly what it is.


----------



## manu80

I think I'll get a Jackson pro Friedman signature...the black one or the purple cracked mirror...


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> This one is a bit niche, but I bet you haven't seen a RAT like this! Still trying to determine exactly what it is.



Is that not a white face 1985 reissue?


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Is that not a white face 1985 reissue?



White face reissues have "sound" written vertically down the side of the Proco. This appears to be one of a tiny run for Moridaira in Japan, but those are actually supposed to be RAT2s and have the led. This has no led and board says 1991 rat reissue like the big box reissue boards. Just weird all around.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> White face reissues have "sound" written vertically down the side of the Proco. This appears to be one of a tiny run for Moridaira in Japan, but those are actually supposed to be RAT2s and have the led. This has no led and board says 1991 rat reissue like the big box reissue boards. Just weird all around.



Hmm. You surpassed my level of rattiness.

How does it sound though?


----------



## thebeesknees22

I was browsing kiji, and saw a Dual Rect for $1400 CAD. They painting over the logo though with what looks like white out.... 
I saw an uberschall too (not sure what version) for $2300 CAD. 

mmmm..... I shouldn't buy any new heads since I'm looking to move next spring, but I'm tempted to look into them.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Hmm. You surpassed my level of rattiness.
> 
> How does it sound though?



Like a RAT  I can't tell any difference between like any of the RAT circuits when not doing an A/B anyway. On some sites this is referred to as a "Kanda RAT" and since I work in Kanda, it seems fitting to have it, but it's just another RAT otherwise. Good condition for a 1991 though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna give a couple of new picks a shot




Had the 72mm white fangs but they were a little too floppy. Next size up is like 92 or 1.14 which is a little too thick for me these days. So gonna try the other Flow shaped picks in my goldilox 88mm thiccness.


----------



## MFB

I picked up the 88mm Flows about two weeks ago, and I honestly love them. I said in another thread how my favorite pick has been the InTune Jazz 3 XL made from Delrin, and these are the same shape and feel after about two hours of play; they're slightly more grippy because of the Tortex, but for the convenience of being able to go out and buy them in stores at a moments notice - and not in a bundle of 35-100 - is worth it.

They're my go-tos now


----------



## Shask

I built a parallel mixer pedal. Not the most exciting thing in the world, but it is useful, lol. I got it all finished yesterday. I am using it to run rack effects in parallel in the effects loop of my amp. Works pretty well!


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna give a couple of new picks a shot
> View attachment 93538
> 
> 
> Had the 72mm white fangs but they were a little too floppy. Next size up is like 92 or 1.14 which is a little too thick for me these days. So gonna try the other Flow shaped picks in my goldilox 88mm thiccness.



I bought 20 packs of assorted color EVH picks. It's like eating with the free plastic fork you get with Chinese food delivery.


----------



## Millul

Thinking of getting a (cheap) reverb pedal and one of those IR-collection-in-a-pedal from Mooer (or was it Joyo?) to liven up my Zombie II headphones sound (and probably, new headphones as well...)


----------



## sleewell

just bought a lehle little dual ABY.

pretty pumped. A side will be my helix into fuchs/orange. B side will be 6505 and peavey vtm cab.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sleewell said:


> just bought a lehle little dual ABY.
> 
> pretty pumped. A side will be my helix into fuchs/orange. B side will be 6505 and peavey vtm cab.


I think I may end up getting a Headrush FRFR108, an ABY pedal, a Tech 21 Character pedal (the Vox or Orange based one, if I don't just use my second British pedal), and a Mooer detune pedal (I forget the name). Got any experience with other ABY pedals?


----------



## sleewell

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think I may end up getting a Headrush FRFR108, an ABY pedal, a Tech 21 Character pedal (the Vox or Orange based one, if I don't just use my second British pedal), and a Mooer detune pedal (I forget the name). Got any experience with other ABY pedals?




i do not. it will be interesting as long as there are no noise or phase issues. hopefully a best of both worlds situation. i have heard that radial makes a good ABY too but found this lehle used for a good price.

live i might want to switch to 2x12s or just one amp, helix and a 4x12 but this certainly will be fun to mess around with at our rehearsal spot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sleewell said:


> i do not. it will be interesting as long as there are no noise or phase issues. hopefully a best of both worlds situation. i have heard that radial makes a good ABY too but found this lehle used for a good price.
> 
> live i might want to switch to 2x12s or just one amp, helix and a 4x12 but this certainly will be fun to mess around with at our rehearsal spot.


Ah, fair enough. Hope it works out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not only do I have those picks coming, also got some pickups. Wilde L500Xl and a DiMarzio Steves Special. Gonna go crazy with passive pickup experiments.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not only do I have those picks coming, also got some pickups. Wilde L500Xl and a DiMarzio Steves Special. Gonna go crazy with passive pickup experiments.


Put that L500XL in a Super Strat and play He Man Woman Hater until your neighbors want to strangle Nuno Bettencourt (or, more than likely, you)!


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought one of these ...the battery one eats to many batteries 

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Im


Spaced Out Ace said:


> Put that L500XL in a Super Strat and play He Man Woman Hater until your neighbors want to strangle Nuno Bettencourt (or, more than likely, you)!


I'm not even gonna try and attempt to replicate Nuno.  gonna fuck up so hard.
Also the guitars gonna be turned to C standard 

I wanna try both the SS and the L500 because they seem very similar on paper. Also the SS matches the color scheme of the guitar it's going on.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Im
> 
> I'm not even gonna try and attempt to replicate Nuno.  gonna fuck up so hard.
> Also the guitars gonna be turned to C standard
> 
> I wanna try both the SS and the L500 because they seem very similar on paper. Also the SS matches the color scheme of the guitar it's going on.


The L500XL should definitely be in a guitar tuned E or Eb.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The L500XL should definitely be in a guitar tuned E or Eb.



When I had one years ago, that's what I did. Curious how well it handles lower tunings since I never got a chance to do that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When I had one years ago, that's what I did. Curious how well it handles lower tunings since I never got a chance to do that.


It works fine all the way to drop A ime. or at least the bl usa one does.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not only do I have those picks coming, also got some pickups. Wilde L500Xl and a DiMarzio Steves Special. Gonna go crazy with passive pickup experiments.



Steve's Special is not for everyone. But I love it in my Jpm P4. And I think @Randy has one to install in a build.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Steve's Special is not for everyone. But I love it in my Jpm P4. And I think @Randy has one to install in a build.


Oh I have plenty of experience with the SS now. I just never put it head to head with the L500XL. They just seem kinda similar from what I remember. Both are kinda scooped with a present high end and low end. The L500 just has a LOT mroe high end from what I recall.


----------



## Mourguitars

This is pretty slick for trouble shooting when building pedals , a Signal Tracer / Injector Pen

Has a Y splitter for power and power to the pedal...has a built in speaker on the Pen

Watched the vid..man i need that ..Ordered !

Mike


----------



## narad

Mourguitars said:


> This is pretty slick for trouble shooting when building pedals , a Signal Tracer / Injector Pen
> 
> Has a Y splitter for power and power to the pedal...has a built in speaker on the Pen
> 
> Watched the vid..man i need that ..Ordered !
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 93640



Link to the vid?


----------



## Empryrean

I just think its neat


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^The look is cool as all get out.


----------



## Mourguitars

narad said:


> Link to the vid?



https://diy.thcustom.com


----------



## Bearitone

Got my Boss OC-5 today and omg where has this been all my life!? So much fucking fun in both Poly and Mono modes and the “Range” knob is a game changer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna give a couple of new picks a shot
> View attachment 93538
> 
> 
> 
> Had the 72mm white fangs but they were a little too floppy. Next size up is like 92 or 1.14 which is a little too thick for me these days. So gonna try the other Flow shaped picks in my goldilox 88mm thiccness.



Haven't tried the Flow Tortex yet, but the Flow Standard already replaced my staple green T3s.


----------



## Gmork

Walked into a local music shop today and right there as soon as i walked in....a squier bass vi!
Ill be grabbing it hopefully next weekend! (This is a new remake mind you, same specs etc but 2020 probably)

For those that dont know fender made the bass vi back in the 60s. It was a hybrid 30" scale guitar/bass, like a 6 string super baritone guitar thats tuned down an octave...BUT NOT S BASS lol. (looks like a Jaguar/jazzmaster)

Anyway... Im tooootally getting THAT!


----------



## Flick

I want to go back to tubes. Gassing for the Revv generator mkiii. Probably going to part with a Kemper powered toaster to help fund it.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

This one is in my cart, can't decide between this or that Mick Thomson Soloist...


----------



## narad

Breeding The Spawn said:


> This one is in my cart, can't decide between this or that Mick Thomson Soloist...
> View attachment 93898



Probably that one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Probably that one?


Second


----------



## Bearitone

Hardtail vs Trem. Should be an easy choice from there


----------



## narad

Hamer Californian. Going back to the 80's, though it's gonna be a little bit of a project:


----------



## budda

Gmork said:


> Walked into a local music shop today and right there as soon as i walked in....a squier bass vi!
> Ill be grabbing it hopefully next weekend! (This is a new remake mind you, same specs etc but 2020 probably)
> 
> For those that dont know fender made the bass vi back in the 60s. It was a hybrid 30" scale guitar/bass, like a 6 string super baritone guitar thats tuned down an octave...BUT NOT S BASS lol. (looks like a Jaguar/jazzmaster)
> 
> Anyway... Im tooootally getting THAT!



It might not be there when you go back  things go quick when they're hard to find sometimes. My bari VM JM is  probably sticking around for a while.

I was going to not get another high end instrument, then I got some news, and now I'm casually browsing . I just got the replacement JM so I'm not sure if I'd replace the huber with a JM, another PRS (594 most likely) or something else. Unfortunately finding a used carved top huber in Canada isn't a real thing right now (and would cost more than everything except maybe a used WL).


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> It might not be there when you go back  things go quick when they're hard to find sometimes. My bari VM JM is  probably sticking around for a while.
> 
> I was going to not get another high end instrument, then I got some news, and now I'm casually browsing . I just got the replacement JM so I'm not sure if I'd replace the huber with a JM, another PRS (594 most likely) or something else. Unfortunately finding a used carved top huber in Canada isn't a real thing right now (and would cost more than everything except maybe a used WL).



The 2021 Studio and Special look amazing.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

narad said:


> Probably that one?


Any Idea how much these go for, or what would be a fair price? This one is at $1500 plus shipping. A Mick Thomson Soloist is $600 used but in good condition..


----------



## ryanougrad

Stilling waiting on my LTD-WA600 to make it to Nam. Picked up a Helix floor. Next I'd like to grab an Epi Prophecy V, of course I can't find one her in VN, so will have to import if I go that route.


----------



## narad

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Any Idea how much these go for, or what would be a fair price? This one is at $1500 plus shipping. A Mick Thomson Soloist is $600 used but in good condition..



No idea really, everyone's asking crazy prices on old shredders this year. I would have thought a little lower, like $1200, but not a terrible price. Depends on specs and condition, etc.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I post here sporadically and it is never as the title reads so my apologies for screwing the format but I like to share and nerd out.

I went a bit crazy and need professional help.

Just bought a Caparison Dellinger 7 FXAM it's lovely.

Been playing drums a bit and got a DW9000 air lift tractor throne along with the Design series 6x14.5 i want to say. Its black nickel over brass and sounds F'ing dope.

But what I really came to post is I have 3 amps incoming and a 4th planned soon.

Bought a Peavey Ultra 120 just because. 

Marshall Origin 50 and it will be Monomyth modded. If you havent heard this definitely look it up because its fkn nasty.

Finally I just paid for a Fortin Cali. This one I am not sure what I was thinking or why. I think it was because it's just intriguing and I got a pretty fair deal. A few of these have popped up recently and this guy came to a fair agreement with me so fuggit.

The 4th amp I mentioned that I have lined up is pretty much THE TONE and the one I can't wait for. Monomyth is making his own line of amps. The clip I heard of his prototype that this amp is based on is just glorious to me, incredible and perfect. Should be getting the process started within a few weeks I guess. 

Anyway thats it for now. \m/


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

Just ordered a xiphos body for my Rg7620 from Perle Guitars. Unbelievably excited for this project.


----------



## Bearitone

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I post here sporadically and it is never as the title reads so my apologies for screwing the format but I like to share and nerd out.
> 
> I went a bit crazy and need professional help.
> 
> Just bought a Caparison Dellinger 7 FXAM it's lovely.
> 
> Been playing drums a bit and got a DW9000 air lift tractor throne along with the Design series 6x14.5 i want to say. Its black nickel over brass and sounds F'ing dope.
> 
> But what I really came to post is I have 3 amps incoming and a 4th planned soon.
> 
> Bought a Peavey Ultra 120 just because.
> 
> Marshall Origin 50 and it will be Monomyth modded. If you havent heard this definitely look it up because its fkn nasty.
> 
> Finally I just paid for a Fortin Cali. This one I am not sure what I was thinking or why. I think it was because it's just intriguing and I got a pretty fair deal. A few of these have popped up recently and this guy came to a fair agreement with me so fuggit.
> 
> The 4th amp I mentioned that I have lined up is pretty much THE TONE and the one I can't wait for. Monomyth is making his own line of amps. The clip I heard of his prototype that this amp is based on is just glorious to me, incredible and perfect. Should be getting the process started within a few weeks I guess.
> 
> Anyway thats it for now. \m/


I can’t find a website for Monomyth amps. Do you have a link?


----------



## technomancer

Bearitone said:


> I can’t find a website for Monomyth amps. Do you have a link?



I don't think he has one... he had a big cartel site for a while IIRC but not seeing that on google anymore. He's on rig-talk, tgp, and facebook.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Bearitone said:


> I can’t find a website for Monomyth amps. Do you have a link?


Technomancer is correct. Shea (Monomyth) is currently building the site and it should be ready within a few weeks along with his first offering from the ground up.


Here is the video he posted of the modded Origin:



Here is the link of one if the first buyer's recording:


https://app.box.com/embed/s/rhff01neobh5r7u1jtr0ewh4mmenp1zp

And here is the link of the "prototype" of what his first amp will be based on. Absolutely killer to my ears.


----------



## Bearitone

Oh I see, more modded Marshall’s. That’s cool! Not my thing but they seem rad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess i need an Origin now. At least one to get modded.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess i need an Origin now. At least one to get modded.


I could not resist. The origin is so cheap as it is, I don't feel comfortable saying what the mod cost because I am unsure if it is a flat rate. I imagine it is and it was less then the cost of the amp but close to it. He can also add a zero loss loop if you want.



Bearitone said:


> Oh I see, more modded Marshall’s. That’s cool! Not my thing but they seem rad



Definitely not for everyone, people like what they like but that modded marshall tone is typically what makes me tick.


----------



## StevenC

Red sky at night huh Adrian? Like a Crimson sky? Like a Starless and Bible Black sky?

If that isn't a Buzzaround I'll just finally cave and buy an Expresso dual Buzzaround/MkI TB.


----------



## 4Eyes

4Eyes said:


> waiting for delivery of this beauty, I just have to wait 4-5 more weeks till it's in stock


Since estimated delivery got delayed again by another 6 weeks I have cancelled my order for this one and scored this Blue Natural Fade on Reverb as it was available immediately and seller accepted my offer for lower price. I was deciding between the two initially, full thickness body won it for me, but in the end regular thickness may be better choice for modern rock/metal 






ESP EII Eclipse Blue Natural Fade | Musical Pontevedra | Reverb


----------



## 4Eyes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gonna give a couple of new picks a shot
> View attachment 93538
> 
> 
> 
> Had the 72mm white fangs but they were a little too floppy. Next size up is like 92 or 1.14 which is a little too thick for me these days. So gonna try the other Flow shaped picks in my goldilox 88mm thiccness.


1.14mm White fangs are my favorites for quite some time now, I like the "juiciness" they add to palm mutes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

4Eyes said:


> 1.14mm White fangs are my favorites for quite some time now, I like the "juiciness" they add to palm mutes.



Well I ended up with the 88 flow standard picks and they're my new favorite now. Sound amazing and play effortlessly.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought an EMG ES-918 power supply. Need to buy a stereo cable, probably a ProCo Excelline TRS male 1/4" to same. Unfortunately, they do not tell you how many shorting clips come with the unit, nor do they sell extra or tell you how you might create some yourself. Trying to get ahold of them via email to ask. After that, maybe a Boss TU2/3, and a noise gate.

Which gate should I get? I'm thinking of getting either a Zuul mini and placing after the Tech 21 British with a cable from the TU2 for the key function, an EHX Silencer, an ISP of some sort, or maybe an MXR Smart Gate and Noise Clamp (one for after the wah to reduce noise from the boost in my guitars, and one after the British).


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bought an EMG ES-918 power supply.




Have you owned one of these before, or is a first time purchase? I've been eyeballing one because I now have to replace the pickups in my Ibanez being an S, there's limited room. I'm also leaning towards just going with what I know on the Aristides and choosing EMG 60s. Maybe adding a VMC and BTC control on that one too.


----------



## c7spheres

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bought an EMG ES-918 power supply. Need to buy a stereo cable, probably a ProCo Excelline TRS male 1/4" to same. Unfortunately, they do not tell you how many shorting clips come with the unit, nor do they sell extra or tell you how you might create some yourself. Trying to get ahold of them via email to ask. After that, maybe a Boss TU2/3, and a noise gate.
> 
> Which gate should I get? I'm thinking of getting either a Zuul mini and placing after the Tech 21 British with a cable from the TU2 for the key function, an EHX Silencer, an ISP of some sort, or maybe an MXR Smart Gate and Noise Clamp (one for after the wah to reduce noise from the boost in my guitars, and one after the British).



I'm not sure what shorting clips you're referring to but on the subject of gates, I had an MXR Smart Gate and liked it a lot for distortion/heavy channels. Very transparent and low noise floor etc. I couldn't get the gate to cut properly on the clean channels though. For cleans on a fading out note it was always either to strong or weak, so I use the Boss NS-2 for everything now. I would get another Smart Gate for the heavy channel though because it worked better than the NS-2 for that, though the NS-2 still works great for heavy too but does a have a very slight tone suck and softens the Low end a little. Smart Gate was basically perfect for fast gated heavy chug stuff. 
- I had the ISP Decimator and it just didn't work how I wanted at all. It was noisy and I couldn't dial in the gate right. I wonder if somethng was wrong with it because I always hear good stuff about them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> Have you owned one of these before, or is a first time purchase? I've been eyeballing one because I now have to replace the pickups in my Ibanez being an S, there's limited room. I'm also leaning towards just going with what I know on the Aristides and choosing EMG 60s. Maybe adding a VMC and BTC control on that one too.


First time. I'm getting a ProCo Excelline TRS to TRS cable so I can use it. Hope it pans out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> I'm not sure what shorting clips you're referring to but on the subject of gates, I had an MXR Smart Gate and liked it a lot for distortion/heavy channels. Very transparent and low noise floor etc. I couldn't get the gate to cut properly on the clean channels though. For cleans on a fading out note it was always either to strong or weak, so I use the Boss NS-2 for everything now. I would get another Smart Gate for the heavy channel though because it worked better than the NS-2 for that, though the NS-2 still works great for heavy too but does a have a very slight tone suck and softens the Low end a little. Smart Gate was basically perfect for fast gated heavy chug stuff.
> - I had the ISP Decimator and it just didn't work how I wanted at all. It was noisy and I couldn't dial in the gate right. I wonder if somethng was wrong with it because I always hear good stuff about them.


I've thought of maybe trying a Smart Gate and a Noise Clamp, one after the wah or tuner, and one after my Tech 21 British. This way, I could set both low, so the notes won't cut off weirdly, but will cut all of the noise. 

Or, alternately, using a Zuul mini after the British with a cable from the tuner to the "key" input.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Since the original Smart Gate is a Rockman unit, Tom Scholz apparently made / designed it. Who knew?


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Matt08642

USMarine75 said:


>



I was ready to buy a 5150III 50W for like 6 months but couldn't find anything in stock anywhere


----------



## Bearitone

Had the Smart Gate and NS-2. Both suck compared to the Decimator II or Deci-Mate. If I start getting really picky one day I might try a Zuul or something with a key input but, for most people I doubt it’s as necessary as they perceive


----------



## USMarine75

Matt08642 said:


> I was ready to buy a 5150III 50W for like 6 months but couldn't find anything in stock anywhere



The cab is in stock but the amp was a preorder lol.

If anyone is interested, Prymaxe will give you a decent discount if you chat them up. Or just create an account, add to your cart, and try to use the coupon. It wont work, but you'll wake up to a magical invoice in your inbox.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Had the Smart Gate and NS-2. Both suck compared to the Decimator II or Deci-Mate. If I start getting really picky one day I might try a Zuul or something with a key input but, for most people I doubt it’s as necessary as they perceive


What sucked about them? They seem good enough for Tom Scholz, Eddie Van Halen, and Yngwie J Malmsteen, among others.

Also, yikes. The Deci-Mate G is poorly designed. The "loop" is not worth the $100 up charge, considering there is zero support for the jack, and it can/will flex, and can/will break quite quickly as a result. ISP can do a lot better than that. In fact, the first demo I watched about that pedal pointed that out, and also mentioned that theirs did in fact break after filming the demo.


----------



## Bearitone

No experience with the Decimate-G. The standard works exactly like my Decimator II though.

As for what sucked, the NS-2 was slow and I forget exactly why I didn’t like the smart gate but, I think it was me not being able to get a setting to for both clean and dirt settings.

The fact that some famous people use some piece of gear means jack to me. Wasn’t EVH in a contract with MXR anyway? Hence his 5150 pedal, phaser, etc


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> No experience with the Decimate-G. The standard works exactly like my Decimator II though.
> 
> As for what sucked, the NS-2 was slow and I forget exactly why I didn’t like the smart gate but, I think it was me not being able to get a setting to for both clean and dirt settings.
> 
> The fact that some famous people use some piece of gear means jack to me. Wasn’t EVH in a contract with MXR anyway? Hence his 5150 pedal, phaser, etc


Yes, he was, but he still used a Boss CE-5 and Boss Super Octave pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yes, he was, but he still used a Boss CE-5 and Boss Super Octave pedal.



I can understand using the octave but I thought he had a MXR analog chorus on his board?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can understand using the octave but I thought he had a MXR analog chorus on his board?


He swapped it for a CE-5.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can understand using the octave but I thought he had a MXR analog chorus on his board?



Last time I saw him live I had a backstage / soundcheck tour and his rig had a CE5. It's been awhile since he had the MXR... maybe since the Balance tour?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Last time I saw him live I had a backstage / soundcheck tour and his rig had a CE5. It's been awhile since he had the MXR... maybe since the Balance tour?


He had it during the 2012 tour, I believe. The 2015 tour had the CE-5 though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Got the Peterson Strobo Stomp a few weeks back and Sonic Research Turbo 300 finally incoming. 

I'll probably order more of Mad Hatter's Terminator kits. I'm finally getting to record my second album in October and would like all my main RGs to have them ready by then.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Waiting for some gold fillister screws to finish off a project.


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> Red sky at night huh Adrian? Like a Crimson sky? Like a Starless and Bible Black sky?
> 
> If that isn't a Buzzaround I'll just finally cave and buy an Expresso dual Buzzaround/MkI TB.








Oh well. Expresso it is: Expresso FX (@expressofx) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## technomancer

Apparently I am going to be doing a tribute build based on this, but with a few upgrades


----------



## Masoo2

My Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 finally crapped out on me (would never recommend, horrible experience with it) so I decided to hop on the Audient train to check one out in the flesh:


----------



## Bearitone

Damn I want this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Damn I want this


eww a bigsby


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> eww a bigsby


I think Bigsby’s are pretty rad personally. Brainless easy to set up too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Masoo2 said:


> My Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 finally crapped out on me (would never recommend, horrible experience with it) so I decided to hop on the Audient train to check one out in the flesh:



I wonder how many people switched interfaces because their Focusrite Scarletts shat the bed? I'm definitely one of those guys too.  I switched to a Behringer UMC, then gave that to the pastor at my town's church, and now use a MOTU.



technomancer said:


> Apparently I am going to be doing a tribute build based on this, but with a few upgrades
> 
> View attachment 94024



100% legit the reason I use '70s style Strats. I'd definitely like to get an H-S-H Strat like that, but with an EMG 81TW/S(A)/89R set.


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> I think Bigsby’s are pretty rad personally. Brainless easy to set up too



Sure, but awful at tuning stability and a feeling that leaves to be desired... once one goes floyd, all other trems are lower tier... I've messed with a friend's Gretch Bigsby and it was simple dreadful for a 3000$ guitar (I think it was the guitar's price new)...


----------



## Bearitone

odibrom said:


> Sure, but awful at tuning stability and a feeling that leaves to be desired... once one goes floyd, all other trems are lower tier... I've messed with a friend's Gretch Bigsby and it was simple dreadful for a 3000$ guitar (I think it was the guitar's price new)...



My Bigsby Jazzmaster stays in tune ridiculously well and I slam on it :/

Different strokes I guess


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how many people switched interfaces because their Focusrite Scarletts shat the bed? I'm definitely one of those guys too.  I switched to a Behringer UMC, then gave that to the pastor at my town's church, and now use a MOTU.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% legit the reason I use '70s style Strats. I'd definitely like to get an H-S-H Strat like that, but with an EMG 81TW/S(A)/89R set.


Gotta say, it feels nice having like a quarter of the latency at lowest buffer settings, a much more present high end on the DI, and _way_ more stable drivers.

For like $130 this thing is pretty kick ass. Wish something like this was out when I first bought my 2i4.

I've had probably 4 friends whose Scarletts all shat the bed. I always keep hearing "the new generation is better" but that's seemingly never been the case. 

Only feature I haven't managed to get working quite right is the smart gain but it's really not necessary anyways, I always set my input levels manually.


----------



## Matt08642

Some stupid, disgusting, foolish part of me wants to get a DS-1 again for fun. Haven't used it since I was like 15 and it doesn't sound good, but it's just so damn cheap and accessible


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Apparently I am going to be doing a tribute build based on this, but with a few upgrades
> 
> View attachment 94024


Mick Mars? I'm getting a Whammy DT, after wanting one for quite a few years, mostly so I can play some Crue (not a big fan, but I love Mick's stuff), as well as maybe a couple Children of Bodom riffs. Plus, I can also play Creatures of the Night now (I believe it is standard with a capo at the third fret).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 100% legit the reason I use '70s style Strats. I'd definitely like to get an H-S-H Strat like that, but with an EMG 81TW/S(A)/89R set.


I'd likely have a 60A / SA / 60A with a master volume, SPC, and either a master tone or EXG.


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> My Bigsby Jazzmaster stays in tune ridiculously well and I slam on it :/
> 
> Different strokes I guess



Yah, but I must say that they do look cool, old tech kind of thing, almost steam punk...


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Mick Mars? I'm getting a Whammy DT, after wanting one for quite a few years, mostly so I can play some Crue (not a big fan, but I love Mick's stuff), as well as maybe a couple Children of Bodom riffs. Plus, I can also play Creatures of the Night now (I believe it is standard with a capo at the third fret).



Yep, and just nailed down getting a JM Rolph bridge humbucker for it (guy that wound Mick's pickups). Still need to decide what I'm doing for the neck and middle and get the pots for it but otherwise everything else is squared away. Body, neck, hardware and pickguard are all ordered... and I'm building a clone of his Jose Marshall.

Damn I went full fanboy... not sure when that happened


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Yep, and just nailed down getting a JM Rolph bridge humbucker for it (guy that wound Mick's pickups). Still need to decide what I'm doing for the neck and middle and get the pots for it but otherwise everything else is squared away. Body, neck, hardware and pickguard are all ordered... and I'm building a clone of his Jose Marshall.
> 
> Damn I went full fanboy... not sure when that happened


Didn't he use a boost of some sort though?


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone else waiting on an EVH amp and have any idea what the wait time is?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn't he use a boost of some sort though?



Not with that amp, nope.

That said I am punting on the neck and middle and need to decide what I'm putting in since his pups are too expensive to do the full set. He did tell me the neck is just a PAF though so I'm sure I can find something.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Not with that amp, nope.
> 
> That said I am punting on the neck and middle and need to decide what I'm putting in since his pups are too expensive to do the full set. He did tell me the neck is just a PAF though so I'm sure I can find something.


DiMarzio PAF maybe? They've done a few of that type of pickup. Not sure it really matters what the middle pickup is, as it's probably dropped like Ritchie Blackmore and Yngwie Malmsteen for picking reasons.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> DiMarzio PAF maybe? They've done a few of that type of pickup. Not sure it really matters what the middle pickup is, as it's probably dropped like Ritchie Blackmore and Yngwie Malmsteen for picking reasons.



Yep weighing a couple different things. I tend to like a higher output neck, so might look at some overwound options.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Not with that amp, nope.
> 
> That said I am punting on the neck and middle and need to decide what I'm putting in since his pups are too expensive to do the full set. He did tell me the neck is just a PAF though so I'm sure I can find something.


What is the bridge like? Is it comparable to anything common?


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> What is the bridge like? Is it comparable to anything common?



Hot overwound PAF is about all I know about it. High output and clear. It's a bit of a risk but I like trying new pickups and can't find anything negative about the guy's stuff so why not  

Plus even with the stupid expensive boutique bridge and decent priced neck and middle it's less than 1/2 the cost of the Fender Custom Shop relics I was looking at...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Yep weighing a couple different things. I tend to like a higher output neck, so might look at some overwound options.



May not be exactly what you’re after, but I had a Fred in the neck of an Ibanez S for years and worked really well as a hot PAFish pup there.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Hot overwound PAF is about all I know about it. High output and clear. It's a bit of a risk but I like trying new pickups and can't find anything negative about the guy's stuff so why not
> 
> Plus even with the stupid expensive boutique bridge and decent priced neck and middle it's less than 1/2 the cost of the Fender Custom Shop relics I was looking at...


Hmmm. That makes me think Duncan Custom. It will be interesting to see how it is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Yep weighing a couple different things. I tend to like a higher output neck, so might look at some overwound options.


I'd just go with a relatively "generic" PAF, in the sense it's in the typical output range, etc.


----------



## USMarine75

On sale for $115 at Prymaxe and the Memorial Day coupon saves you another 25%.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 94065
> 
> 
> On sale for $115 at Prymaxe and the Memorial Day coupon saves you another 25%.



I feel like only in the US can you stack coupons .

Original plan: sell huber, buy jm, buy strat.

Current rollout: huber listed, jm bought, mystery high end guitar bought, squier pulled out of storage.


----------



## Mathemagician

Trying to convince myself I don’t need a 6 string E-II EC. Definitely not one with EMG’s. For sure. Don’t need it.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I would really love a Japanese Jackson. Anyone any experience with these? How are the trems on them? I've seen them only have livenced Floyd Rose trems.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I would really love a Japanese Jackson. Anyone any experience with these? How are the trems on them? I've seen them only have livenced Floyd Rose trems.


You're talking about the ones like the DKMG witht the JT580LP? I actually liked mine for the most part. From what I can tell they can be swapped for Schaller Floyd Roses (not the Lockmeister).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're talking about the ones like the DKMG witht the JT580LP? I actually liked mine for the most part. From what I can tell they can be swapped for Schaller Floyd Roses (not the Lockmeister).


It appears to be, but none of the ones I see match the 16" radius at the bridge. The Schallers look like they are all the same, since the Lockmeister and the other one are the same dimensions.


----------



## getowned7474

Well, I canceled my backordered LTD SC608 to get this...












JP15 Teal Flame Top



__ getowned7474
__ May 29, 2021


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I cannot get the coupon to work at Prymaxe. I am severely tempted to spend money I shouldn’t on an Ultra Wave.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> I cannot get the coupon to work at Prymaxe. I am severely tempted to spend money I shouldn’t on an Ultra Wave.



Same issue. I was gonna buy another delay to replace my MXR CC Deluxe (I'm not jiving with it, the feedback/repeat knob sucks ), but I gave in..
...Bought a 2nd hand DOD Rubberneck. :Lol:


----------



## USMarine75

Kyle Jordan said:


> I cannot get the coupon to work at Prymaxe. I am severely tempted to spend money I shouldn’t on an Ultra Wave.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same issue. I was gonna buy another delay to replace my MXR CC Deluxe (I'm not jiving with it, the feedback/repeat knob sucks ), but I gave in..
> ...Bought a 2nd hand DOD Rubberneck. :Lol:



It didnt work on all items especially demo. But if you log in and put in cart and try coupon and it doesnt work, you should get an invoice emailed to you with some form of discount. Worked twice already with me. You could always chat with them if impatient too lol.

I could have saved $400 on a HW Vox but decided against it. Ended up saving almost $400 on the EVH 5153S and matching 212.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Be careful ordering at Prymaxe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Be careful ordering at Prymaxe.



If you do take the risk, make sure it's actually in stock and not preorder, or you'll be waiting MONTHS.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you do take the risk, make sure it's actually in stock and not preorder, or you'll be waiting MONTHS.


And when you go to request a refund, you'll be told you can only get store credit. If you get it and wish to send it back, tough, because regardless of when you receive it, the return policy starts the day you order. I'm sorry, but their practices are horrid. Not worth the "deal" you get.


----------



## narad

Time to branch out a little bit:


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And when you go to request a refund, you'll be told you can only get store credit. If you get it and wish to send it back, tough, because regardless of when you receive it, the return policy starts the day you order. I'm sorry, but their practices are horrid. Not worth the "deal" you get.



So only buy stuff you're sure you want and don't need quickly and don't use them as a rent-a-center and you'll be fine. I've used them for some pickups and pedals I definitely wanted and have had no problems. Be prepared to wait if it is something that isn't in stock though.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm still waiting on the EVH Frankie Relic I ordered from them in summer of 2019. But in fairness they warned me it was a long wait and last time I inquired they said possibly june.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I'm still waiting on the EVH Frankie Relic I ordered from them in summer of 2019. But in fairness they warned me it was a long wait and last time I inquired they said possibly june.



Yeah I think I've seen one guy that actually got one of those that he ordered from somewhere. There was an insane run on them. They are definitely not a place to order from if you're in a hurry 

My YJM set I got from them that was a preorder took 2 or 3 weeks... but I got them cheaper than anyone else was willing to go so it was a win


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> So only buy stuff you're sure you want and don't need quickly and don't use them as a rent-a-center and you'll be fine. I've used them for some pickups and pedals I definitely wanted and have had no problems. Be prepared to wait if it is something that isn't in stock though.


Well, considering they lie to customers about when stuff is coming in, whether they have an order with a manufacturer, and even if stuff is in stock, then tough luck getting something replaced because it's blast the 30-45 day return policy. Has nothing to do with them being used as a "Rent-a-Center."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does buying a portable shop vac count as a gear purchase?  Needed something better to clean up my space when doing wiring jobs, wood work, and other mods.


----------



## broangiel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does buying a portable shop vac count as a gear purchase?  Needed something better to clean up my space when doing wiring jobs, wood work, and other mods.


No lie, my in-laws gifted me a shop vac for Christmas and it’s been one my my favorite / most useful gifts in quite some time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

broangiel said:


> No lie, my in-laws gifted me a shop vac for Christmas and it’s been one my my favorite / most useful gifts in quite some time.



I was borrowing one for a bit, and it was so useful that when I had to give it back, I immediately bought me one. Albeit a smaller one.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does buying a portable shop vac count as a gear purchase?  Needed something better to clean up my space when doing wiring jobs, wood work, and other mods.



You could use it to pull your hair as opposed to blow it, like a reverse Vai. So yeah, it counts.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Yeah I think I've seen one guy that actually got one of those that he ordered from somewhere. There was an insane run on them. They are definitely not a place to order from if you're in a hurry
> 
> My YJM set I got from them that was a preorder took 2 or 3 weeks... but I got them cheaper than anyone else was willing to go so it was a win



Yeah luckily i have just enough gear to keep me busy in the meantime. 

And due to the price hike on the Relic I think I saved $600+ so I cant complain about the wait. 

I'm also trying to decide on some new Tele pickups for the Andertons LE Squier I ordered should I not love the Fender designed stock ones. Perhaps some Fishman Gristletones. (I already have the Dimarzio Kotzen set in my Warmoth one and Joe Naylors in my Reverend.)


----------



## technomancer

Looks like I'm going to grab a Jalen Origin and a custom Jalen single for the neck and middle of the Marscaster... also got all the parts ordered and on the way to MJT for the build.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Looks like I'm going to grab a Jalen Origin and a custom Jalen single for the neck and middle of the Marscaster... also got all the parts ordered and on the way to MJT for the build.


Except doesn't the Marscaster use a humbucker in the neck?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Except doesn't the Marscaster use a humbucker in the neck?



The Origin is a humbucker, the single is the middle pickup. The guitar will be HSH.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> The Origin is a humbucker, the single is the middle pickup. The guitar will be HSH.


Your post was a bit confusing to read. I read it as an Origin for the bridge and singles for the neck and middle.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Your post was a bit confusing to read. I read it as an Origin for the bridge and singles for the neck and middle.



Nah a prior post talked about the bridge. I'm getting one of the JM Rolph pickups that Mars used for the bridge. His stuff is expensive as balls though and he told me the neck is just a PAF so I'm using something else for the neck and middle.


----------



## 4Eyes

Mathemagician said:


> Trying to convince myself I don’t need a 6 string E-II EC. Definitely not one with EMG’s. For sure. Don’t need it.


of course you do!


----------



## USMarine75

A Marshall and a Fender walk into a room...


----------



## rokket2005

I ordered some new monitors last night since one of mine started making some terrible noises. I'll probably make the 6 block trek over to emi to have it fixed but it'll be nice to try something else too. I'm kind of surprised nothing had already happened since I've had my monitors on basically 100% of the time for the last seven and a half years.


----------



## USMarine75

OGD... she's back.


----------



## mlp187

Bearitone said:


> Considering a Taurus HG.3 or CE5
> 
> Not a lot of good demos but, the few that do sound good sound pretty great. Grunty, throaty, meaty, saturated high gain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why these aren't more popular. Maybe just because they're ugly? Not sure.



I had the CL, and it was awesome! I’m going to upgrade to their flagship soon. I also have their guitar engine high gain pedal, and the vechoor. Their stuff sounds killer in me experience.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Matching, relatively speaking, back cavity plates for my Strats.


----------



## gnoll

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I would really love a Japanese Jackson. Anyone any experience with these? How are the trems on them? I've seen them only have livenced Floyd Rose trems.



There's a lot of different Japanese Jacksons with very different specs to each other.


----------



## Bearitone

Been eyeing hollow body gretch’s all day. I want to take one with humbuckers and set it up for drop G


----------



## USMarine75

Good news... Prymaxe said they are expecting a huge EVH shipment in June to fulfill orders. So hopefully that's true for other retailers and anyone that has been waiting might get theirs. 

PSA... Maybe they will also have enough for new purchases. Keep an eye out if you're interested.


----------



## technomancer

Grabbed one of these for the Mars relic... got some parts incoming that I will box up and forward on to MJT then going to try to forget this for a few months until it's done


----------



## rokket2005

Got my new monitors in and set up and did a little rearranging too while I had everything tore apart. Pretty happy with how it's looking.


----------



## USMarine75

Preordered....




This rambling mess of a demo is 10/10


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That's a Greg Koch level demo and Reinhold Bogner level outfit. Outstanding. Pedal sounds good too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm not even particularly sure what the PG version can do, as he spent much more time giving lessons and stacking it than actually testing out what it can do. Either way, it seems pretty awesome. I wish I could've seen what the rest of his board looked like though. He used to pair the MojoMojo with an Xotic AC or some sort of Tube Screamer (such as the JHS Bonsai). I wonder if the "11" switch gives him that AC or TS + MM thing.


----------



## Matt08642

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not even particularly sure what the PG version can do, as he spent much more time giving lessons and stacking it than actually testing out what it can do. Either way, it seems pretty awesome. I wish I could've seen what the rest of his board looked like though. He used to pair the MojoMojo with an Xotic AC or some sort of Tube Screamer (such as the JHS Bonsai). I wonder if the "11" switch gives him that AC or TS + MM thing.



He posts his board on his Instagram page a lot, here's the most recent one I saw:


----------



## budda

Lookin like next week for my ngd. Sigh.


----------



## technomancer

Matt08642 said:


> He posts his board on his Instagram page a lot, here's the most recent one I saw:
> 
> View attachment 94303



Tone is in the cat ass...


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Matt08642 said:


> He posts his board on his Instagram page a lot, here's the most recent one I saw:
> 
> View attachment 94303



What's that tiny Cry Baby switch right next to the other Cry Baby?


----------



## Matt08642

Turd Ferguson said:


> What's that tiny Cry Baby switch right next to the other Cry Baby?



I think it's an external switch for the CryBaby so he doesn't have to toe-down to turn it on


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Turd Ferguson said:


> What's that tiny Cry Baby switch right next to the other Cry Baby?


It's likely a remote switch to turn it on and off. My guess is that Gilbert was having difficulties with the small mini pedal version of the wah, so Dunlop or a modder set him up with a remote switch. He's mentioned before that he wasn't sure if he'd keep the mini Crybaby because he had big feet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yep, I had issues with the original 535 Mini wah. Was a pain with my size 13 super-duper wide foot.  The auto-return switchless 535 Mini was a godsend in that case. 

I can also see it useful if you want to keep the wah set to boost a certain frequency, but didn't want to fuck with the "setting" by having to engage the wah.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, I had issues with the original 535 Mini wah. Was a pain with my size 13 super-duper wide foot.  The auto-return switchless 535 Mini was a godsend in that case.
> 
> I can also see it useful if you want to keep the wah set to boost a certain frequency, but didn't want to fuck with the "setting" by having to engage the wah.



This makes a lot of sense. Setting it like that as a filter can make a cool Slayer-ish lead cut thru, but it's real hard to find that sweet spot in a hurry.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Turd Ferguson said:


> This makes a lot of sense. Setting it like that as a filter can make a cool Slayer-ish lead cut thru, but it's real hard to find that sweet spot in a hurry.



Dunlop did make a couple of pedals that do that specifically; Basically a Crybaby circuit with a legit pot instead of a pot attatched to a treadle. 







They even made one for Kerry King, since you brought up Slayer.


----------



## Matt08642

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They even made one for Kerry King, since you brought up Slayer.



It always made me laugh how Kerry King's "signature" pedals were just his tribal graphic on an otherwise stock pedal.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Matt08642 said:


> It always made me laugh how Kerry King's "signature" pedals were just his tribal graphic on an otherwise stock pedal.



...for $20 more than the non-painted version...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dunlop did make a couple of pedals that do that specifically; Basically a Crybaby circuit with a legit pot instead of a pot attatched to a treadle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even made one for Kerry King, since you brought up Slayer.


The Custom Shop version seems better. Unfortunately, they aren't easy to find, and kind of pricy.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Preordered....
> 
> View attachment 94286
> 
> 
> This rambling mess of a demo is 10/10




Looks like the pedal is a Christmas gift... expected Dec delivery timeframe.



technomancer said:


> Tone is in the cat ass...



I wonder where the cat goes in pedal order? Unless it's a buffered cat then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Matt08642

USMarine75 said:


> Looks like the pedal is a Christmas gift... expected Dec delivery timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where the cat goes in pedal order? Unless it's a buffered cat then it doesn't matter.



The cat's there to judge and subsequently be disappointed as you fail to impress it. Builds confidence.


----------



## budda

Tried some of the revamped factory presets in the axe fx, and it's like an NGD .


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Looks like the pedal is a Christmas gift... expected Dec delivery timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where the cat goes in pedal order? Unless it's a buffered cat then it doesn't matter.



I don't see a meower supply but it is in line with that Ditto.


----------



## Marked Man

Victory Kraken and some rackmount FX, possibly vintage.


----------



## USMarine75

Nothing. 

Because DHL sucks.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Because DHL sucks.



Still nothing.

Because DHL still sucks. 

Guitar has been "with courier" since Friday. When he's done playing it I hope he drops it off so I can play it too.


----------



## SamSam

Strongly considering either a Mayones Duvell / Regius 7 or an Aristides H/07.

But our PA just took a shit and needs either repairing or replacing. So there's that.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Still nothing.
> 
> Because DHL still sucks.
> 
> Guitar has been "with courier" since Friday. When he's done playing it I hope he drops it off so I can play it too.



DHL finally delivered the guitar. Attempted delivery at 8 AM, but then left. Texted me and said he couldn't get in to apt building. So I sent him the door code and he came back. Said code didn't work and that I had to come down. I'm at work so my wife, who was nursing a newborn, had to come down. He kept texting me he was leaving and if I wanted the package I had to "hurry". He refused to carry package inside and made her carry it (we live on 4th floor) even though delivery instructions were to drop it at the apt door. He complained and cursed at my wife too. I looked up DHL in our area and they have 1 star on Yelp lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DHL is the absolute worst here. Even worse than FedEx if you can believe it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> DHL is the absolute worst here. Even worse than FedEx if you can believe it.


The worst where I am has to be UPS. There was a good period of time where I had nothing but issues with them. Their My Choice BS is garbage; I _used_ to have the choice to have it held at a local UPS location prior to any attempted deliveries to save myself the headache of waiting all day, only for them to claim they made an attempt, when I know they did not. Now you have to wait until after an attempt has been made, which is a waste of time, fuel, and quite ridiculous all around. Thankfully, they hired drivers who can actually locate my door, and deliver my package. Shocking.


----------



## USMarine75

So despite the best attempts by DHL, i received the Andertons LE Squier CV Tele.

At first I was befuddled. When bending the strings against the frets it made a loud scratching noise. Everywhere. And without picking. Apparently this can be caused by rusty strings or frets that need polishing? So I used fingerease and a cloth and went to town.

Also needed a truss adjustment... I'm sure because Guildford UK weather is different than VA (95 and humid today).

The frets feel like small vintage ones, but it absolutely sheds. Not sure if due to 3 saddle ashtray and 9-46 in D#, but it plays like butter. The stock Fender designed pickups sounded killer through the Animals Pedal and a cranked Supro amp. Definitely recommend if you need to scratch the vintage Tele itch but dont want to spend money.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I love the shape and neck / headstock of a Tele, but by the time I was done making it how I wanted it, it would no longer be a Tele, or mostly just a Tele shaped object.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I really should pick up a Boss BF-3 Flanger at some point. Possibly try a Boss CH-1 Super Chorus as well.


----------



## Gmork

I still plan on getting the fender squier bass VI but something special popped up and i simply HAVE to get it first. Its mine i just have to pick it up next week! The even older blue stripe version of the ampeg ss-150h !!! Frig yeah!! Will look gad dang awesome with my ss150!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm assuming that is a bass amp?


----------



## technomancer

Gmork said:


> I still plan on getting the fender squier bass VI but something special popped up and i simply HAVE to get it first. Its mine i just have to pick it up next week! The even older blue stripe version of the ampeg ss-150h !!! Frig yeah!! Will look gad dang awesome with my ss150!
> View attachment 94486



Nice score 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm assuming that is a bass amp?



Nope. Similar to the VH140C without the stereo / chorus. I had an SS75 combo for a while, thing was absolutely brutal.


----------



## Mourguitars

Received the Signal Injector in , with work being the way it is i forgot how to play or even that i play guitar.....i have to change that

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

Love this demo...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^Really cool sounds.

I'm really starting to find myself drawn to pedals and devices that offer unique and highly customizable sounds. The Axe FX III kind of killed my amp GAS.


----------



## laxu

Just ordered one of these babies when I found a demo model for a good price in my local store. It's a Schecter Coupe. I've been after a hollowbody with Filtertrons for a while and was going to go for a Gretsch G5420 until I decided to once again look at what else is out there. Liked the color and overall design of this one though I am not 100% sold on the shape of the F holes, or in this case more like bat wing holes or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh man, always wanted one of those.


----------



## laxu

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^Really cool sounds.
> 
> I'm really starting to find myself drawn to pedals and devices that offer unique and highly customizable sounds. The Axe FX III kind of killed my amp GAS.



Your Axe-Fx 3 can probably do most of the stuff you would find in all but the most esoteric pedals, at least if you combine a few blocks together. The difficulty is of course building it yourself.


----------



## budda

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^Really cool sounds.
> 
> I'm really starting to find myself drawn to pedals and devices that offer unique and highly customizable sounds. The Axe FX III kind of killed my amp GAS.



It should kill your pedal gas too, for the most part. Check out the new factory presets. If you hear an effect you think is cool, post for help on how to build it. Simeon on the fas forum is a wizard with that stuff.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Nope. Similar to the VH140C without the stereo / chorus. I had an SS75 combo for a while, thing was absolutely brutal.


Oh, rad.


----------



## Millul

laxu said:


> Just ordered one of these babies when I found a demo model for a good price in my local store. It's a Schecter Coupe. I've been after a hollowbody with Filtertrons for a while and was going to go for a Gretsch G5420 until I decided to once again look at what else is out there. Liked the color and overall design of this one though I am not 100% sold on the shape of the F holes, or in this case more like bat wing holes or something.



That's gorgeous! Perfect shade of green.


----------



## laxu

Millul said:


> That's gorgeous! Perfect shade of green.



Yeah, I should get it tomorrow! 

I actually tried it in a store but was a bit on the fence if it will add something to my existing stable of guitars but when I got home and compared to my semihollowbody I felt it might be worth it. Lucked out that I found the same store had a demo model for several hundred euros less and unless it is beat up with issues might turn out to be a decent deal.

The one I tried was a gorgeous and really well made guitar, had zero complaints about it. Sounded great through a little Orange OR15 stack.


----------



## StevenC

Custom Expresso and Turbo Tuner on the way!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

laxu said:


> Just ordered one of these babies when I found a demo model for a good price in my local store. It's a Schecter Coupe. I've been after a hollowbody with Filtertrons for a while and was going to go for a Gretsch G5420 until I decided to once again look at what else is out there. Liked the color and overall design of this one though I am not 100% sold on the shape of the F holes, or in this case more like bat wing holes or something.



Those f-holes look super sleek/ stealth. I dig that aesthetic in a world of traditional f-hole hollows and semis. Combined with the hardware, body color, etc... that's a class act all the way round. Congratulations.


----------



## USMarine75

laxu said:


> Just ordered one of these babies when I found a demo model for a good price in my local store. It's a Schecter Coupe. I've been after a hollowbody with Filtertrons for a while and was going to go for a Gretsch G5420 until I decided to once again look at what else is out there. Liked the color and overall design of this one though I am not 100% sold on the shape of the F holes, or in this case more like bat wing holes or something.



The F holes look a lil bit like a Trini Lopez


----------



## laxu

High Plains Drifter said:


> Those f-holes look super sleek/ stealth. I dig that aesthetic in a world of traditional f-hole hollows and semis. Combined with the hardware, body color, etc... that's a class act all the way round. Congratulations.



I'm actually am not overly fond of the F-hole look and would probably prefer a more classic shape to them. The color looks very much like the product photos in most lighting but is a lighter shade of green in sunlight. Reminds me of a more green tinted version of my Fender Jazzmaster's Ocean Turquoise finish. Just a great and unique color!

The guitar is very well made, I can't find anything but very minor cosmetic flaws on it. A few dark specs in paint and some tooling marks on binding. All I needed to do is adjust the neck pickup a little bit. Will slap on some 11s on it when I change the strings. This "demo model" is basically brand new, just needed to wipe some dust off it.

I haven't played many Filtertrons so I can't really say how the rather unknown Tesla TV-ML1 pickups compare but I do like how they sound. The coil split feature is also useful to reduce gain and make it sound more acoustic-ish.


----------



## sleewell

Another orange 4x12 would be sweet. The peavey I have sounds pretty good but..... *MATCHING*


probably first will be a korg minilogue XD


----------



## narad

Been waiting for one of these to pop up and had my gear search scripts hit on this one in great condition. I wonder if the guy was surprised when someone bought it like 45 seconds after the listing went live


----------



## USMarine75

This is either a 10 or a 2 lol... can't decide.



























Andertons has them as epic deals (-600 GBP).


----------



## protest

A semi-custom KSR Gemini.


----------



## USMarine75

GAS'ing over my own stuff lol. Just got this back out of storage (since 2017), but I didn't have a cab until yesterday to play it through. What a killer Marshall clone with basically JTM45 to modded JCM territory covered. And it's the newest version so it actually has very good cleans as well.

I played it through the Budda Phatcab 212, but I think it might sound better through the Randall 212 with v30's.

Also looking forward to playing my Kemper through the cabs instead of headphones. Curious to A/B the onboard SS power amp against my 6L6 Fryette PS2.

tl;dr getting your stuff back after 4 years is like buying new stuff


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I would really love a Japanese Jackson. Anyone any experience with these? How are the trems on them? I've seen them only have livenced Floyd Rose trems.


Got myself one, with the JT580LP. Man does it perform, I love this amazing Japanese piece of engineering. It stays in tune, holds the strings well, is still smooth as butter even though it's from '97.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Bearitone

There is a SWEET deal on an AMT Stonehead on Reverb right now. Someone snatch it up and save me from my gas.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Trying to stop buying gear but I need a few more things. 

A pair of G12T-75, looking for a decent price on an old vented pair first.

Someone told me I need a mimiq pedal. 

Putting in an order for a couple of Motor City Hotheads.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> There is a SWEET deal on an AMT Stonehead on Reverb right now. Someone snatch it up and save me from my gas.



Thank god it's 220v... someone else will have to buy it then lol.

(where was this deal when I lived in the UAE?)


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Thank god it's 220v... someone else will have to buy it then lol.
> 
> (where was this deal when I lived in the UAE?)



AH! No wonder it’s been sitting on there for months. Still want one pretty bad after hearing this:


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> AH! No wonder it’s been sitting on there for months. Still want one pretty bad after hearing this:




I played one (maybe at Axe Palace?) and it was glorious.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


>


Oh dip!!!!!


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> I played one (maybe at Axe Palace?) and it was glorious.


Tell me more!
Is that video a pretty good representation as to what I should expect?


----------



## r33per

USMarine75 said:


>


Thank you, Alex, for improving the LP in pretty much every way - including the neck/headstock strengthening.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Tell me more!
> Is that video a pretty good representation as to what I should expect?



I'll have to watch it and let you know.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


>



Preordered. FYI order soon they are selling out already. 

And they are expected to ship October-ish.


----------



## USMarine75

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/an...lifesons-les-paul-axcess-standard-has-arrived

^Some info about specs here.

For those that dont want to read the whole article:

Graphtech Ghost Piezo Saddles
Piezo and Magnetic output jacks
Graphtech FR
2 Vol, 1 Master Tone, 1 Piezo/Magnetic pickup blend
Epiphone ProBucker Ceramic and ProBucker 3 HB pickups with push/pull coil splits
Lifeson taper neck (slightly slimmer than Gibson version)
22 fret with trapezoid inlays
Indian Laurel fretboard
Axcess heel carve
EpiLite padded soft case


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/an...lifesons-les-paul-axcess-standard-has-arrived
> 
> ^Some info about specs here.
> 
> For those that dont want to read the whole article:
> 
> Graphtech Ghost Piezo Saddles
> Piezo and Magnetic output jacks
> Graphtech FR
> 2 Vol, 1 Master Tone, 1 Piezo/Magnetic pickup blend
> Epiphone ProBucker Ceramic and ProBucker 3 HB pickups with push/pull coil splits
> Lifeson taper neck (slightly slimmer than Gibson version)
> 22 fret with trapezoid inlays
> Indian Laurel fretboard
> Axcess heel carve
> EpiLite padded soft case



The guitar is cool for the specs (I'm clearly NOT a LP fan and even less a Gibson fan)... but I prefer those Ibanez from early 2000s with LR Baggs piezos... those are cool...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally got a Wolfetone Blisterbucker. I finally got my first taste of a Dimebucker and yeah, it's infamous for a reason.  Blisterbucker's gonna replace it.


----------



## Gmork

Over the past week ive ordered a 1-pepers pedals Humongous Fuzz which essentially is a super deluxe boss fz2 with a HM2 blend control and internal switches to set different hm2 settings.

2- clone of an eqd life pedal pbc clone with added octave footswitch.

3-handmade/partial clone of an
eqd life pedal with the boost replaced with a cranked hm2 blend knob.

4-and finally my ampeg ss150h head.

Im VERY excited to order a Tides fuzz verb by holy island audio when it releases hopefully next week. As well as a Maybe Fuzz by maskaudio which should be restocked this month at some point.


----------



## Mourguitars

All ive bought..dont really need anything, have plenty of $$ in case a steal pops up

Needed a right angle end cable anyways, and i have the very thick heavy speaker cables from planet waves ...its to bulky and heavy so ill try this one, i have the 3 footers that are nice 

Mike


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Just now sent payment for an ESP/LTD Viper 7 Black Metal baritone to a fellow SSO'er.

My first ever ESP. My first ever baritone.

Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking about possibly picking up the DSM Humboldt Simplifier DLX or Neunaber Neuron + Iconoclast.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck it, diving in blind


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck it, diving in blind



Good demo. I pre-ordered one as well. It was between this or the EQD Astral Destiny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Good demo. I pre-ordered one as well. It was between this or the EQD Astral Destiny.




Yep, just ordered it as well. Honestly it reminds me of the sound of the sound of the CCD and the Aqua Puss, but with the features of the Rubberneck. I loved the fuckery of the rubberneck, but did NOT like the sound. Hopefully this is the delay I'm looking for without spending the $$$ on a Strymon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, just ordered it as well. Honestly it reminds me of the sound of the sound of the CCD and the Aqua Puss, but with the features of the Rubberneck. I loved the fuckery of the rubberneck, but did NOT like the sound. Hopefully this is the delay I'm looking for without spending the $$$ on a Strymon.


If this doesn't work, just buy the gotdang Strymon. Lol. What is this, the 5th delay now?


----------



## Ribboz

I really want another TK guitar, or a KSR Gemini. But that money could help a lot in other ways. Argh.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Preordered. FYI order soon they are selling out already.
> 
> And they are expected to ship October-ish.



Specs are too good to pass up.


----------



## sleewell

Just bought a korg minilogue xd


----------



## Kaura

Just ordered one of these. Hopefully it arrives to my local store by next Thursday so I can throw my trusty old Pocket POD in to a lake.


----------



## 4Eyes

there is an empty space in my guitar rack and it seems that I've bought Iby RGR5220M via Reverb to fill it in. I had a feeling I need some 25.5" scale in my life, also I don't have any trem loaded guitar, and reverse headstock 





now I'll have to explain to my wife, why I need this one, when my Eclipse arrived only 2 weeks ago


----------



## USMarine75

4Eyes said:


> there is an empty space in my guitar rack and it seems that I've bought Iby RGR5220M via Reverb to fill it in. I had a feeling I need some 25.5" scale in my life, also I don't have any trem loaded guitar, and reverse headstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I'll have to explain to my wife, why I need this one, when my Eclipse arrived only 2 weeks ago



I've been eyeing that model for awhile. Congrats!


----------



## 4Eyes

USMarine75 said:


> I've been eyeing that model for awhile. Congrats!


thanks, I think I got pretty good deal on it, too. 28% off for brand new guitar


----------



## Masoo2

Kaura said:


> Just ordered one of these. Hopefully it arrives to my local store by next Thursday so I can throw my trusty old Pocket POD in to a lake.


Got mine in a week or so ago.

Early thoughts:

Good clean and low/mid gain tones for the price, the blue light model (Vox AC-30 iirc) is really nice
Effects are actually decent enough
For what it is it's great, stupid loud, bluetooth functionality for streaming songs into your headphones, more than versatile enough, small, USB rechargeable, able to record to DAW with it (*not* play back though, so you'll need something like Mac OS where you can have unrelated ins/outs)
High gain amps suck, max I'll use is the purple model (Friedman BE/HBE) which is unfortunately a little weak, but I didn't buy this to have a 5150 in my pocket necessarily so I'm fine with it
EQ is a bit odd, most amps sound best either stock or one adjustment up/down depending on the amp
I can't wait for my new guitar with a single coil neck pickup and coil splitting humbucker to arrive because this thing is meant for single coils imo, I can't stand how humbuckers generally respond to clean and low/mid gain amps and this is no exception (normally something I compensate with extreme EQ in DAW but that's obviously not the case with this unit)
Very responsive to volume and playing differences
Overall I really like it for what it is. I could see a Mooer take on the concept work a bit better for higher gain applications and custom IR loading, but for the time being I doubt there's a better headphone amp on the market right now. In fact, with their new GTRS guitar concept finally coming out, I could see them releasing a headphone amp.

Also to note: I don't have any of the major hiss issues I've read about and I immediately updated it when I took it out of the packaging.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So because me and @USMarine75 got to talking about chorus pedals. I wanted to hunt and get another dual-preset chorus. Was debating between another Alexander Sugarcube (hoping my first wa sjust a dud), GFI Systems Synesthea, Suhr Alexa...

Fuck all that I just bought a Radial Vienna for pennies. 






Sure it's not stereo, doesn't have the slick features of the ones I listed before... But it's a barebones 2-preset chorus that sounds like an old-school Boss CE1 or Ibanez CS9 to my taste. Honestly for the current use I'm using my current pedal for (Hotone Binary, not a fan tbh), that's all I need. Plus like I said I got it super cheap.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So because me and @USMarine75 got to talking about chorus pedals. I wanted to hunt and get another dual-preset chorus. Was debating between another Alexander Sugarcube (hoping my first wa sjust a dud), GFI Systems Synesthea, Suhr Alexa...
> 
> Fuck all that I just bought a Radial Vienna for pennies.
> 
> Sure it's not stereo, doesn't have the slick features of the ones I listed before... But it's a barebones 2-preset chorus that sounds like an old-school Boss CE1 or Ibanez CS9 to my taste. Honestly for the current use I'm using my current pedal for (Hotone Binary, not a fan tbh), that's all I need. Plus like I said I got it super cheap.


I was going to ask, based on the controls, if it was a CE-1 type Chorus. I tend to prefer my rate around 10:30 or less, and the depth between 12:00 and 3:00. For tone (I know this doesn't have tone controls), I add a ton of Chorus (to make it more obvious), and dial it in. After that, roll back the level / mix, and voila!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I was going to ask, based on the controls, if it was a CE-1 type Chorus. I tend to prefer my rate around 10:30 or less, and the depth between 12:00 and 3:00. For tone (I know this doesn't have tone controls), I add a ton of Chorus (to make it more obvious), and dial it in. After that, roll back the level / mix, and voila!



I just looked it up and it apparently uses the same BBD chip as the Small Clone and CE-2, actually.
Using it without the turbo actually makes it sound pretty subtle like the CE-2, but the turbo mode does seem to add a good bit of washiness to it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just looked it up and it apparently uses the same BBD chip as the Small Clone and CE-2, actually.
> Using it without the turbo actually makes it sound pretty subtle like the CE-2, but the turbo mode does seem to add a good bit of washiness to it.


There really should be two Turbo switches. Other than that, it probably sounds awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There really should be two Turbo switches. Other than that, it probably sounds awesome.



I agree, plus stereo outs, but fuck it it still does what I need.


----------



## narad

Speaking of choruses:






It has landed and it is everything I wanted it to be! I have been kind of let down by some pedal purchases lately, but this was worthwhile. I like it more for vibrato than chorus.


----------



## USMarine75

Because it was super cheap lol.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 94836
> 
> View attachment 94837
> 
> 
> Because it was super cheap lol.



What is this? I need it.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Just ordered an EVH 5150iii Stealth 100w. Can’t wait!


----------



## USMarine75

Kyle Jordan said:


> What is this? I need it.



The Helloween sig Blackstar Fly 3 Mini Bluetooth.


----------



## odibrom

sevenfoxes said:


> Just ordered an EVH 5150iii Stealth 100w. *Can’t wait!*



Yes you can... and you will because there is no other way...


----------



## Blytheryn

sevenfoxes said:


> Just ordered an EVH 5150iii Stealth 100w. Can’t wait!



That’s the best amp in the world. Enjoy.


----------



## sirbuh

odibrom said:


> Yes you can... and you will because there is no other way...



well played sir...in other news of the suck - that epi alex lifeson waiting list is hundreds deep at sweetwater


----------



## Bearitone

Really gassing for this ESP Black Metal Phoenix

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LPXBKMBLKS--esp-ltd-phoenix-black-metal-black-satin

maybe even the Arctic metal version


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> well played sir...in other news of the suck - that epi alex lifeson waiting list is hundreds deep at sweetwater



They're sold out elsewhere. I was told not to expect it until 2022.


----------



## technomancer

3 quads of EH EL34s because I found them new for a great price

EDIT: and a quad of their house brand Shuguang tubes...


----------



## sevenfoxes

Blytheryn said:


> That’s the best amp in the world. Enjoy.


Thanks! Yeah, easily one of the best amps in the world. 3 channels of melt your face off amazeballs!


----------



## StevenC

I was able to order a TB-2W apparently, so we'll see if that actually happens. Happy birthday to Steven I guess.


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque

I'm currently after early-mid 2000s amp modelers like the POD Pro, POD 2.0 bean, Digitechs from that era, etc. I had a POD 2.0 bean a few years ago that I flipped and really regret selling. That era of modeler had a lot more user friendly, plug-and play design rather than all the bs you have to deal with on Axe FX and the like, and pretty much instantly produced a viable metal tone that bands like Meshuggah, Fear Factory, SYL, and a plethora of underground metal albums were recorded with. I actually enjoy the somewhat digital, "industrial" sort of tone that, like, the Line 6 Big Bottom or Insane settings produce. I'd like to get a late model POD Pro rackmount with the last frimware update and use it with a Matrix power amp and good 4x12 cab.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Can I interest you in a Pod 1.0? Comes in Line6 man purse.


----------



## Flick

Need that Revv Generator MKIII. Pretty sure it’s the tone I’ve been chasing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

either a rainsong cf acoustic or a mule resonator


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> either a rainsong cf acoustic or a mule resonator


----------



## StevenC

Had a lead on a Blueface VH4S and then the universe remembered how unobtanium that is and that it already gifted me a miraculous recovery last week. 

So then the guy doubled the price and sold it to someone else.


----------



## Bearitone

My Dual Dark is finally coming back from being modded! Stoked to finally have a high gain amp in the house again


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I threatened in the GAS thread that I was going to grab a cheap lefty strat and give it the right handed reverse Hendrix treatment. So I did just that. Couldn't get a Squier CV but got an affinity model with a massive mark down sale and getting it modded. Also ordered a trio of Dimarzio Areas (61 for bridge and 2 67s).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Boss haul complete at: DD-7, DD-8, RV-6, PH-3, BF-3, and CH-1. Anything I don't like or don't find much use for I am selling. Received the RV-6 so far, and I like it thus far. Still tweaking the Plate mode, but like it.

Probably going to layout my rig as such:

Guitar -> DigiTech Whammy DT -> Wah -> PH-3 (8 stage) -> CH-1 -> Tech 21 British -> CH-1 -> BF-3 (Momentary) -> DD-7 (Analog) -> DD-8 (Tape) -> RV-6 (Plate) -> Headrush FRFR112

The reason I have CH-1 listed twice is because I plan to test it before and after the Tech 21 British. I also plan to put the DD-7 or DD-8 at the beginning of the rig so I can use as a looper to dial in the effects.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Had a lead on a Blueface VH4S and then the universe remembered how unobtanium that is and that it already gifted me a miraculous recovery last week.
> 
> So then the guy doubled the price and sold it to someone else.



Maybe the real miracle was saving you from another unnecessary Diezel.


----------



## nightlight

I bought a couple of DAW controllers for a good price. Both were used, one minty, one greasy (but cleanable). 

A Steinberg CC121





Euphonix MC Mix







Now I have another excuse to delay releasing my album! 

Probably finish when I'm in an old age home, and slip into dementia shortly thereafter.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> My Dual Dark is finally coming back from being modded! Stoked to finally have a high gain amp in the house again



Why didnt you grab the SD Hendrix preloaded pickguard?


----------



## thebeesknees22

I pulled the trigger on the kontakt 13 ultimate collectors addition while it was on sale. I'm finding lots more useful things for me in it than the regular ultimate 12 I had. The string selections are lots better. Some of the other stuff is pretty cool too. I think I might actually use kontakt for more than just GGD now lol


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Why didnt you grab the SD Hendrix preloaded pickguard?


Not sure what you’re talking about


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


>


What's up with the "This is not meant to nail Blackmore's tone, but hey, here's a Hornby-Skewes based Treble Booster, and a AIWA TP1011 based preamp" language in the adcopy?


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Not sure what you’re talking about



They are pedals. I bought them. I am happier now than I was before.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> They are pedals. I bought them. I am happier now than I was before.


He was referring to you comment about the Hendrix pickguard.


----------



## Legion

Idk now I am on the fence about a BKP Warpig.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Not sure what you’re talking about



Sorry that was meant for @Bloody_Inferno and his Squier project lol. But you should get one too.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> They are pedals. I bought them. I am happier now than I was before.


Please tell me what you think because "treble booster" and "Ritchie Blackmore" are several of the guitar words I find irresistible.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

USMarine75 said:


> Sorry that was meant for @Bloody_Inferno and his Squier project lol. But you should get one too.



The Squier project was an impulse buy so the hendrix pickguard was something I straight up forgot.

All good. I needed a good excuse to try the Area pickups.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Please tell me what you think because "treble booster" and "Ritchie Blackmore" are several of the guitar words I find irresistible.



The Dreamcoat pedal is a copy of the preamp from this Aiwa real to real. Apparently he used it much like Eddie used the Echoplex pre.



The Skewer is a copy of a Hornby-Skewes treble booster.



Good demo:


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> The Dreamcoat pedal is a copy of the preamp from this Aiwa real to real. Apparently he used it much like Eddie used the Echoplex pre.
> View attachment 94918
> 
> 
> The Skewer is a copy of a Hornby-Skewes treble booster.
> View attachment 94919
> 
> 
> Good demo:




Now all you need is a Marshall Major and a stadium (strictly to avoid liquefying your organs with the Major )

EDIT: damn you why did you post these, I do not need to buy any pedals but have literally been learning the Rainbow Rising album recently


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I hope th


technomancer said:


> Now all you need is a Marshall Major and a stadium (strictly to avoid liquefying your organs with the Major )
> 
> EDIT: damn you why did you post these, I do not need to buy any pedals but have literally been learning the Rainbow Rising album recently


I hope these pedals are very limited edition -- emphasis on limited -- because I do not need to spend three bills on a Skewes based treble booster and an AIWA TP-1011 preamp clone.

EDIT: As a matter of fact, can we ban this dude for making us want pedals we didn't even know existed? (I'm joking )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck it, diving in blind



I don't regret this purchase at all. I still need more time with it but so far it seems like it's gonna knock the Carbon Copy Deluxe off my board.

Edit: the shocker? I got this thru Prymaxe using their 20% off sale and it came at a reasonable time. No delays or anything.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I hope th
> 
> I hope these pedals are very limited edition -- emphasis on limited -- because I do not need to spend three bills on a Skewes based treble booster and an AIWA TP-1011 preamp clone.
> 
> EDIT: As a matter of fact, can we ban this dude for making us want pedals we didn't even know existed? (I'm joking )



Ignore button time for him


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Now all you need is a Marshall Major and a stadium (strictly to avoid liquefying your organs with the Major )
> 
> EDIT: damn you why did you post these, I do not need to buy any pedals but have literally been learning the Rainbow Rising album recently



Hurry if you're interested. Only 300 worldwide and when I went on Sweetwater this AM they were down to 9 in stock. Prymaxe says preorder which means they may never get them and MF apparently doesn't carry Catalinbread anymore.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Hurry if you're interested. Only 300 worldwide and when I went on Sweetwater this AM they were down to 9 in stock. Prymaxe says preorder which means they may never get them and MF apparently doesn't carry Catalinbread anymore.



Trigger pulled  

Seriously though thanks for the heads up didn't realize they were that limited. I was seeing if Prymaxe would do the "send an invoice with discount" thing, but they had them in stock last night. Grabbed a set from Sweetwater.

Now I REALLY need to finish that Plexi build... or maybe build a Major clone without the 200w power section  I wonder if I could scale that back to a pair of KT88s...


----------



## narad

Ugh, they're limited!? I don't want this stress right now.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Trigger puller
> 
> Seriously though thanks for the heads up didn't realize they were that limited. I was seeing if Prymaxe would do the "send an invoice with discount" thing, but they had them in stock last night. Grabbed a set from Sweetwater.
> 
> Now I REALLY need to finish that Plexi build...



I wonder if they would have discounted it? My Sweetwater rep has given me great discounts on everything and said he wasn't allowed to discount the pedal because it was so limited. 



narad said:


> Ugh, they're limited!? I don't want this stress right now.



The (possibly) good news is that JLeonardJ said they will eventually release the pedals individually down the road. But I don't know if that is accurate I havent seen that reported any where else.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They are apparently releasing them separately but at full price.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> I wonder if they would have discounted it? My Sweetwater rep has given me great discounts on everything and said he wasn't allowed to discount the pedal because it was so limited.
> 
> 
> 
> The (possibly) good news is that JLeonardJ said they will eventually release the pedals individually down the road. But I don't know if that is accurate I havent seen that reported any where else.


Andy said they're going to be available later separately. The limited edition is just the double pack. That's why they're listed on the site as like $360 reduced to $299.

All Catalinbred pedals look kinda suspect to me, so I've resisted so far.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Andy said they're going to be available later separately. The limited edition is just the double pack. That's why they're listed on the site as like $360 reduced to $299.
> 
> All Catalinbred pedals look kinda suspect to me, so I've resisted so far.



I have their Katzenkoenig and Naga Viper and like them.

(edit: I think @HeHasTheJazzHands bought one and it had a ton of noise?)


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> I have their Katzenkoenig and Naga Viper and like them.


They all sound good from what I've heard, just all look a bit cheap I suppose (particularly on more elaborate finishes). The Belle Epoch I actually got to hold seemed fine though.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> They all sound good from what I've heard, just all look a bit cheap I suppose (particularly on more elaborate finishes). The Belle Epoch I actually got to hold seemed fine though.


Yeah that is their flagship pedal for sure.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't regret this purchase at all. I still need more time with it but so far it seems like it's gonna knock the Carbon Copy Deluxe off my board.
> 
> Edit: the shocker? I got this thru Prymaxe using their 20% off sale and it came at a reasonable time. No delays or anything.



No delays?! It's right there!


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't regret this purchase at all. I still need more time with it but so far it seems like it's gonna knock the Carbon Copy Deluxe off my board.
> 
> Edit: the shocker? I got this thru Prymaxe using their 20% off sale and it came at a reasonable time. No delays or anything.



How is it for non-ambient-swirling-mushiness though ?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

buying my baritone SG back, with any luck.


----------



## budda

Avri partscaster JM and 90s mexi P at some point soon.

Tried a CS strat yesterday, that was a mistake  (its local and I need to ignore it).


----------



## USMarine75

Was interested in the Fireball 25, but has anyone tried the Ironball SE 20? I miss my FB100 but these have me interested.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought a few cables , one for my sub unplug the 6' cable every time cutting in on / off...and a 6' TRS coming off my FM3 from the desk....

I did but a new Cab pack...i like em...they cut great

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

PSA only 3 of that Catalinbread set at Sweetwater remaining.


----------



## c7spheres

Just found a deal on a used Winged C (=C=) El 34 quad so I snatched them up. Hopefully they work : ) They look pretty good since the bottoms are stlil pretty fresh and not burnt looking.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


>


I had to buy a TRS cable recently for an EMG ES-918. Since I needed 15' or so, I bought a ProCo Excelline because it fit the bill and I love their Rat pedal. I may try the Pig Hog stuff in the future. When I was searching for a TRS to TRS cable, it was quite a pain, because there were a lot of 3.5mm (headphone) cables, TS cables, A/V, and all manner of other cables thrown in as well.


----------



## sirbuh

6 string xiphos, had to happen. looks like fall eta.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> PSA only 3 of that Catalinbread set at Sweetwater remaining.



Pusher


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> PSA only 3 of that Catalinbread set at Sweetwater remaining.


Still in stock in the UK, so I will decide tomorrow on the strength of birthday celebrations


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They're gone. Thank god. I held out and didn't buy the last one. I was tempted and looked three times while the last one held on.


----------



## nightlight

USMarine75 said:


> Was interested in the Fireball 25, but has anyone tried the Ironball SE 20? I miss my FB100 but these have me interested.




Have you ever tried an EL84 amp? I guess it would hinge on whether you like those tubes. I used to have a Mark V:25 and while the tone was good, it was always anaemic in comparison to the big iron amps. I just find EL84s don't have enough balls for metal, but that's just me. 

The Archon 25 I have though, which is a small amp, sounds massive because of the 5881 tubes they use in it.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They're gone. Thank god. I held out and didn't buy the last one. I was tempted and looked three times while the last one held on.



Good man. Mine should be here today, I'll be sure to rave about how awesome they are to reward your determination


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Good man. Mine should be here today, I'll be sure to rave about how awesome they are to reward your determination


You rat bastard!


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You rat bastard!



Who are we kidding, I'll be lucky if I even get a photo posted of them


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Who are we kidding, I'll be lucky if I even get a photo posted of them


----------



## gclef

My next purchase is going to be a custom vola oz 7 string hardtail. Waiting on the paperwork now


----------



## r33per

c7spheres said:


> Just found a deal on a used Winged C (=C=) El 34 quad so I snatched them up. Hopefully they work : ) They look pretty good since the bottoms are stlil pretty fresh and not burnt looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94937


Always on my list is a quad set of =C= EL34s to replace half the 6L6s in my 2:90. A man can dream...


----------



## c7spheres

r33per said:


> Always on my list is a quad set of =C= EL34s to replace half the 6L6s in my 2:90. A man can dream...


 I gotta find replacements because they're just to expensive at this point. Glad I prefer to run the 2-50-2 in class-A mode at least so I don't have to sorry about matching so much, but they they burn out faster too. I've tried the reissue Mullards, JJ's and Sovtex but prefer these. I wanna also try the Gold Lion kt77's but those seem to be heading towards the same fate as the =C='s . I have other's on my list that looks promising, but I'm not gonna say anything until I get my hands on some. : )


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## technomancer

^ I didn't snap pics of mine yet, but they're pretty cool pedals. The pre adds some noise into an amp running gain but is really cool into a clean channel. I definitely need to play with them more.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> ^ I didn't snap pics of mine yet, but they're pretty cool pedals. The pre adds some noise into an amp running gain but is really cool into a clean channel. I definitely need to play with them more.



Haven't gotten to plug them in yet. I was going to give the suggested tone settings on the card a try.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Haven't gotten to plug them in yet. I was going to give the suggested tone settings on the card a try.



I literally just flipped everything to noon to play around with them and didn't get a chance to try stacking them.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> I literally just flipped everything to noon to play around with them and didn't get a chance to try stacking them.



Try these into an amp just breaking up / slightly dirty. Just Dreamcoat, then add Skewer in front of Dreamcoat (especially on bridge pickup).


----------



## StevenC

Please stop all this


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Does the Dreamcoat have any tones that aren't voltage starved style fuzzy?


----------



## odibrom

So, this pop'ed up recently and I'm trying to negotiate it, how much is it worth if in good shape and without visible marks of use? More info on this lady here.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


> So, this pop'ed up recently and I'm trying to negotiate it, how much is it worth if in good shape and without visible marks of use? More info on this lady here.


It is worth whatever you're willing to pay for it.


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> So, this pop'ed up recently and I'm trying to negotiate it, how much is it worth if in good shape and without visible marks of use? More info on this lady here.


 They were like $600 new when they came out I think in 2013?.


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> They were like $600 new when they came out I think in 2013?.



According to Premier Guitar, it was more about $799. According to Reverb.com, this one sold for $440, which is about 1/2 what is being asked for the one blinking my eyes... I'm not feeling comfortable with the deal, I think I'll let it pass... This one is in Belgium and I'm not there... may it fulfill someone else...


----------



## USMarine75

PSA Music Store Live is advertising they have the Catalinbread Dreamcoat / Skewer set


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> PSA Music Store Live is advertising they have the Catalinbread Dreamcoat / Skewer set


I'm trying to hold firm and not get them. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm trying to hold firm and not get them. I'll let you know how that goes.


Wanna join my don't buy the Skewer/Dreamcoat support group?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

StevenC said:


> Wanna join my don't buy the Skewer/Dreamcoat support group?


Sure.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm so in.


----------



## StevenC

Hmm, maybe if I charge you guys fees I'll be able to buy a Skewer/Dreamcoat? 

Wait, thats madness. I'm so glad I have you guys here with me.


----------



## StevenC

This is the most unlikely thing to happen to me all month.


----------



## narad

Got vaxxed and swung by the CraftHouse:







Super happy with the purchase since the holofilm top had lifted from the body and they took two months to repair it at a good price, and they did such a good job. The most lifted parts are probably permanently fixed, and they also dyed the board for no charge, and polished the frets, and did a nice setup.

Meanwhile, at the other ESP shop, I get a quote for refinish + SS frets on my horizon for ~$2k, drop it off, a week later get given the option of paying ~$2800 for it, or come pick it up and pay ~$100 cost for taking the hardware off (and presumably another $100 for putting it back on again). It's like... such a polarizing experience at these two places.


----------



## nightlight

narad said:


> Got vaxxed and swung by the CraftHouse:




Wow, did you buy that or did they just let you touch it and you took the pic for posterity? Cool crackle, reminds me of a crocodile.


----------



## narad

nightlight said:


> Wow, did you buy that or did they just let you touch it and you took the pic for posterity? Cool crackle, reminds me of a crocodile.



All mine. They take those photos when somebody buys something.

It really needs video. Does this url work for you?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/c6ANhYKRxV8GChnJ9


----------



## 4Eyes

narad said:


> All mine. They take those photos when somebody buys something.
> 
> It really needs video. Does this url work for you?
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/c6ANhYKRxV8GChnJ9


Congrats. I'm not fan of the shape, but that holo effect made my jaws and pants drop both at the same time


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> All mine. They take those photos when somebody buys something.
> 
> It really needs video. Does this url work for you?
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/c6ANhYKRxV8GChnJ9



ZOMG that is nice.


----------



## technomancer

Holocrackle!!!!  

PS - you guys should just yield to the inevitable and buy the Skewer / Dreamcoat set.. you know if you don't you'll just pay more for the individual pedals later


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I had to buy a TRS cable recently for an EMG ES-918. Since I needed 15' or so, I bought a ProCo Excelline because it fit the bill and I love their Rat pedal. I may try the Pig Hog stuff in the future. When I was searching for a TRS to TRS cable, it was quite a pain, because there were a lot of 3.5mm (headphone) cables, TS cables, A/V, and all manner of other cables thrown in as well.



I use the Pig Hog stuff for odd cables , breakout ect....its not bad and havent had any issues over the years....quality is good

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

c7spheres said:


> Just found a deal on a used Winged C (=C=) El 34 quad so I snatched them up. Hopefully they work : ) They look pretty good since the bottoms are stlil pretty fresh and not burnt looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94937




Purdy ....very purdy !

Hope they have a lot of life left in them !

Mike


----------



## Bearitone

Other than then looking pretty, I’m not seeing the hype behind the Dreamcoat/Skewer.


----------



## technomancer

Bearitone said:


> Other than then looking pretty, I’m not seeing the hype behind the Dreamcoat/Skewer.



Your tone taste is nowhere in that ballpark so not shocking.

For me I'm a huge fan of Dio era Rainbow and have actually been learning a bunch of the stuff for fun lately, so it was just a cool thing to pickup timing-wise.


----------



## nightlight

I just picked up the Cambridge EQ from UAD, since it was on sale at $74 and I had a $25 off coupon. So $49 bucks. 

It's only 5 bands, but I'm hoping it's less of a CPU hog than Ozone's EQ. Have a thunderbolt cable incoming that'll let me hook up my Apollo to a Mac again, and I was trying to convince people that you can get a good chainsaw death metal tone with the Kemper, so that'll be the first test. 

Does the Dreamcoat/Skewer combo really nail the Rainbow sound, @technomancer?


----------



## technomancer

nightlight said:


> Does the Dreamcoat/Skewer combo really nail the Rainbow sound, @technomancer?



Haven't messed with them enough yet to give a legitimate answer... Definitely in the ballpark and fun to play with though... but that tone was coming from a modified 200w Marshall Major with the tape deck and treble booster out front so "in the ballpark" is about the closest you'll get without killing yourself and all living things in a mile radius 

This has opened up a whole new rabbit hole once I started looking at the Major...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not vibing with this John 5 Tele anymore. After using my Contemporary Tele for awhile, going back to a Tele without the tummy cut feels so... ugh. Isn't very comfortable. 

Probably gonna move on and try another Schecter Avenger. Surprisingly feels great to play.


----------



## nightlight

technomancer said:


> Haven't messed with them enough yet to give a legitimate answer... Definitely in the ballpark and fun to play with though... but that tone was coming from a modified 200w Marshall Major with the tape deck and treble booster out front so "in the ballpark" is about the closest you'll get without killing yourself and all living things in a mile radius
> 
> This has opened up a whole new rabbit hole once I started looking at the Major...



Any idea what the mods were? It's unlikely they had the thing roaring in the studio at full tilt.


----------



## technomancer

nightlight said:


> Any idea what the mods were? It's unlikely they had the thing roaring in the studio at full tilt.



There's a lot of conjecture around this actually, he spent a LOT of time at Marshall and all the mods were done at the factory. I've seen cascaded inputs, and extra gain stage, etc etc etc but honestly not sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Your tone taste is nowhere in that ballpark so not shocking.
> 
> For me I'm a huge fan of Dio era Rainbow and have actually been learning a bunch of the stuff for fun lately, so it was just a cool thing to pickup timing-wise.


I'm a fan of Deep Purple, Rainbow, and the Purple reboot, so I'm pretty intrigued, but I'm trying not to spend the money. Partially because with the ABQ in my LTDs and EXG + SPC in my Strats, I don't really need much in terms of gain.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> There's a lot of conjecture around this actually, he spent a LOT of time at Marshall and all the mods were done at the factory. I've seen cascaded inputs, and extra gain stage, etc etc etc but honestly not sure.


This is a guy who put a strap lock on the headstock just to drive people nuts about what it may or may not do as far as tonal changes / benefits.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm a fan of Deep Purple, Rainbow, and the Purple reboot, so I'm pretty intrigued, but I'm trying not to spend the money. Partially because with the ABQ in my LTDs and EXG + SPC in my Strats, I don't really need much in terms of gain.



I actually messaged a guy today that builds a variant of the Major but with 2 KT88s instead of 4 and the Blackmore mods (supposedly he has been researching for quite a while and has talked to the guy that worked at Marshall that did the mods). We'll see what he says and what his pricing looks like.
I could probably build my own and guess and tweak the mods, but the transformer set needed is a bit of an oddball so would probably end up being a custom order to do a build... not to mention I have too many projects backed up already. If he's not psycho expensive and his build terms are reasonable I'll probably order one.

And yeah I love Blackmore's playing and writing but he really is (or used to be at least) a HUGE dick


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> I actually messaged a guy today that builds a variant of the Major but with 2 KT88s instead of 4 and the Blackmore mods (supposedly he has been researching for quite a while and has talked to the guy that worked at Marshall that did the mods). We'll see what he says and what his pricing looks like.
> I could probably build my own and guess and tweak the mods, but the transformer set needed is a bit of an oddball so would probably end up being a custom order to do a build... not to mention I have too many projects backed up already. If he's not psycho expensive and his build terms are reasonable I'll probably order one.
> 
> And yeah I love Blackmore's playing and writing but he really is (or used to be at least) a HUGE dick


Go for it. He seems a bit more mellowed out lately. Perhaps going for... whatever Blackmore's Knight is... has made him less of a jerk.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> All mine. They take those photos when somebody buys something.
> 
> It really needs video. Does this url work for you?
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/c6ANhYKRxV8GChnJ9



I swear to god this has something to do with our conversation about crackle.


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Holocrackle!!!!
> 
> PS - you guys should just yield to the inevitable and buy the Skewer / Dreamcoat set.. you know if you don't you'll just pay more for the individual pedals later


But I've already got 3 new pedals coming this week that I can't plug in for at least a few weeks yet. 

Fine, I'll send Peach an email in the morning.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> But I've already got 3 new pedals coming this week that I can't plug in for at least a few weeks yet.
> 
> Fine, I'll send Peach an email in the morning.



I almost never use pedals but keep buying them anyways so I feel you


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> I almost never use pedals but keep buying them anyways so I feel you


I've got so many messages asking what the TB-2W is like and my reply is "I don't know I'm still going to have a headache for a few weeks".

My standard NPD routine is plug it in and decide if it goes in the cool pile or the cool to look at pile. But not today.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> I've got so many messages asking what the TB-2W is like and my reply is "I don't know I'm still going to have a headache for a few weeks".
> 
> My standard NPD routine is plug it in and decide if it goes in the cool pile or the cool to look at pile. But not today.



Just respond, "It's like a tone bender."


----------



## narad

4Eyes said:


> Congrats. I'm not fan of the shape, but that holo effect made my jaws and pants drop both at the same time



Yea, I'm not sure why it hasn't been done more. I think ESP does a really nice crackle though -- the old Kramers were more like this:






Which might be someone's taste, but seems all over the place to me.

The stars are growing on me too. I realize ESP has two star shapes now, one that is a bit longer -- like this one, anchang stars, older akira takasaki models -- and then a shorter less aggressive one. Need to get those more aggressive ones and do some projects...


----------



## nightlight

My brother says that he'll give me back my old electric since it weighs a tonne and he prefers his acoustic. Thinking I'll surprise him with another electric down the road since it's only fair. It's a LTD JH600EC, a Hanneman signature model. Kahler trem, 24 frets, Eclipse shape. A tonne of fun to play.




Note the second toggle switch on the other half. Going to try and figure out how to use that as a kill switch, should be fun.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nightlight said:


> My brother says that he'll give me back my old electric since it weighs a tonne and he prefers his acoustic. Thinking I'll surprise him with another electric down the road since it's only fair. It's a LTD JH600EC, a Hanneman signature model. Kahler trem, 24 frets, Eclipse shape. A tonne of fun to play.
> 
> View attachment 95003
> 
> 
> Note the second toggle switch on the other half. Going to try and figure out how to use that as a kill switch, should be fun.



If it's a standard 3 way I imagine itd be easy. Just have the output of the volume pot going out to the input of the 3 way, then have the output of the 3 way going out to the jack. I imagine that way you'll have one outer position and the inner position be hot, and the opposite position be off.


----------



## USMarine75

@HeHasTheJazzHands Musiciansfriend has a stereo FX pedal with chorus for sale 1/2 off... it's calling you.

*FoxGear Anubi Modulation Box Multi-Effects Processor Pedal*











*A master effects unit with a 100% analog signal path.*
The FoxGear Anubi Modulation Box is the perfect addition to your pedalboard or your Amplifier’s FX Loop as a master FX unit. The Anubi Box doesn’t convert all the signal into digital. It respects your tone by keeping the signal path 100% analog. Based on the trusty FV-1 Digital processor used in many boutique pedals, the Anubi boasts a super bright LCD display, visible in any light conditions and a super easy-to-use interface. Up to 128 presets and 16 different algorithms can be easily managed by Midi pedalboard or Midi Looper/Switcher. MIDI can also be used to assign an expression pedal to modify each parameter such as delay time, levels, speed or shimmer.

Algorithms list:
ROOM CHORUS CHORUS (Reverb + Chorus)
VIBE CHORUS (Vintage Vibe Chorus)
CHORUS A
CHORUS B
CHORUS C
PHASEREV Phaser + Reverb
STEREOPHASE Stereo Phaser
ECHORUS Echo + Chorus
LESLIEVERB A Rotary + Reverb
LESLIEVERB B Rotary + Reverb
VIBERB Vibe + Reverb
AUTOWAHVERB AutoWha + Reverb
WAMMER Pitch Shifting/Octaver
POLYPITCH Multi Pitch Options
TREMOVERB Tremolo + Reverb
VINTPHASER Classic Phaser
*Features*

Stereo Engine (input &amp; output)
Midi interface to manage Presets and EXP.
16 Algorithms (many are two algorithms together)
128 Presets Available
16 Midi Programmable Channels
LCD display
Analog MIX
Digital Programmable Mix
100% Analog Signal Path
Class A buffered Bypass with Relay


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> PSA Music Store Live is advertising they have the Catalinbread Dreamcoat / Skewer set



was going to pass but ...


----------



## nightlight

sirbuh said:


> was going to pass but ...



At this point, we need more clips to assess the pedals.


----------



## StevenC

nightlight said:


> At this point, we need more clips to assess the pedals.


No we don't, haven't you been following along?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought a red pearloid Stratocaster pickguard and trem cavity cover, as well as a black pearloid trem cavity cover, and a solid steel trem sustain block from GFS for my Classic Vibe 70s Stratocaster. I already had it, but I also need to swap in an EMG SLV in the neck of the Player Stratocaster. 

I have a red tortoiseshell pickguard on my CV70, but I think a red pearloid would match my red cliplock strap better. The CV70 needs a better trem sustain block, so I got a 35mm one from GFS. My Player Stratocaster has a black pearloid pickguard already.


----------



## USMarine75

nightlight said:


> At this point, we need more clips to assess the pedals.



https://bfy.tw/P59o


----------



## StevenC

My Turbo Tuner arrived today and the Catalinbreads should be here on Thursday. Thanks guys.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

StevenC said:


> Thanks guys.



lol... always a risky move coming here as well as the gas thread. I almost have to talk myself down before even taking a peek.


----------



## StevenC

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol... always a risky move coming here as well as the gas thread. I almost have to talk myself down before even taking a peek.


Pedals are problematic. Way too affordable. At least in the GAS thread I know I'm not buying whatever PS or Huber gets posted.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands Musiciansfriend has a stereo FX pedal with chorus for sale 1/2 off... it's calling you.
> 
> *FoxGear Anubi Modulation Box Multi-Effects Processor Pedal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A master effects unit with a 100% analog signal path.*
> The FoxGear Anubi Modulation Box is the perfect addition to your pedalboard or your Amplifier’s FX Loop as a master FX unit. The Anubi Box doesn’t convert all the signal into digital. It respects your tone by keeping the signal path 100% analog. Based on the trusty FV-1 Digital processor used in many boutique pedals, the Anubi boasts a super bright LCD display, visible in any light conditions and a super easy-to-use interface. Up to 128 presets and 16 different algorithms can be easily managed by Midi pedalboard or Midi Looper/Switcher. MIDI can also be used to assign an expression pedal to modify each parameter such as delay time, levels, speed or shimmer.
> 
> Algorithms list:
> ROOM CHORUS CHORUS (Reverb + Chorus)
> VIBE CHORUS (Vintage Vibe Chorus)
> CHORUS A
> CHORUS B
> CHORUS C
> PHASEREV Phaser + Reverb
> STEREOPHASE Stereo Phaser
> ECHORUS Echo + Chorus
> LESLIEVERB A Rotary + Reverb
> LESLIEVERB B Rotary + Reverb
> VIBERB Vibe + Reverb
> AUTOWAHVERB AutoWha + Reverb
> WAMMER Pitch Shifting/Octaver
> POLYPITCH Multi Pitch Options
> TREMOVERB Tremolo + Reverb
> VINTPHASER Classic Phaser
> *Features*
> 
> Stereo Engine (input &amp; output)
> Midi interface to manage Presets and EXP.
> 16 Algorithms (many are two algorithms together)
> 128 Presets Available
> 16 Midi Programmable Channels
> LCD display
> Analog MIX
> Digital Programmable Mix
> 100% Analog Signal Path
> Class A buffered Bypass with Relay



Didn’t think analog reverb in a pedal was possible. Is it actually analog or is it just the dry signal that stays analog?


----------



## StevenC

Bearitone said:


> Didn’t think analog reverb in a pedal was possible. Is it actually analog or is it just the dry signal that stays analog?


There are some analog reverb pedals, like the Anasounds one, but this is a digital pedal with analog dry through and badly translated ad copy.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone try or own the Boss Nextone stuff? The Nextone Special looks interesting. It also looks like it was designed by the guy who made the Carvin Quad X


----------



## Bearitone

So, I got my Dual Dark back from FJA mods.
He couldn't do the Presence and Resonance knobs which was a bit bummer to find out so late but, he was able to do the other mod I wanted which was to change Channel A to component-for-component copy of the Rockerverb's dirty channel. And now uh... I am sort of thinking of selling it now to buy a Rockerverb MkII because that rockerverb tone just kicks so much ass.


----------



## littlebadboy

Since I've been doing recording projects... EZ Drummer.


----------



## narad

Bearitone said:


> So, I got my Dual Dark back from FJA mods.
> He couldn't do the Presence and Resonance knobs which was a bit bummer to find out so late but, he was able to do the other mod I wanted which was to change Channel A to component-for-component copy of the Rockerverb's dirty channel. And now uh... I am sort of thinking of selling it now to buy a Rockerverb MkII because that rockerverb tone just kicks so much ass.



But then why sell? Did he not nail it? Also bummer about the presence/resonance.


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> But then why sell? Did he not nail it? Also bummer about the presence/resonance.



The MkII has the best built in reverb of any head I’ve played, and if I can find a DIVO version, I can experiment with a bunch of different tube types without going to a tech!


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Bearitone said:


> The MkII has the best built in reverb of any head I’ve played, and if I can find a DIVO version, I can experiment with a bunch of different tube types without going to a tech!


1000% Owned a Rockerverb just for the clean channel


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Whoops. I guess the right answer was "A Music Man HD 130 head." I didn't wake up planning to drop a grand on an amp yesterday (shipping, youch) but here we are. They shipped it 2nd day air so I expect to be posting clips soon (double boxed, tubes packed separately, etc. I made sure they'd do a nice job before I paid)

I had the combo version before and it sounded so much better than any amp I've played before or since, and these only seem to be getting more expensive (the tube pre ones are all $1k+) so I hopped on it.

https://reverb.com/item/37472060-1977-music-man-hd-130-reverb-130-watt-head


----------



## narad

Bearitone said:


> The MkII has the best built in reverb of any head I’ve played, and if I can find a DIVO version, I can experiment with a bunch of different tube types without going to a tech!



Huh, I never heard of DIVO before but seems cool. It might be like the biasmon in Carol-Ann ampse. Though I have to laugh at:

"A brilliant idea from the UK that could be the way of the future for valve amp design."

Printcopy in the _discontinued_ products page...


----------



## StevenC

Good news!

The TB-2W sounds terrific and super easy to get tones out of. Brilliant pedal.

And more importantly, the tuner tunes! Though maybe strobes aren't perfect until my head goes back to healthy.







More updates to come


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Got a good package deal on an MXR Timmy and an EQD Plumes in a limited edition teal paint job. Should get them in the mail by the end of the week 

I've been curious about the Plumes for a while and the teal tipped me over the edge to finally pull the trigger on one  I actually already have a Timmy, so I'll probably just put this new one straight back up on some classifieds pages as trade bait.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

StevenC said:


> Good news!
> 
> The TB-2W sounds terrific and super easy to get tones out of. Brilliant pedal.
> 
> And more importantly, the tuner tunes! Though maybe strobes aren't perfect until my head goes back to healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More updates to come


Random question as I just got an ST300.

Is the tuner good out of the box? Or do I need to get online, do updates or program the pedal or something?

Sometimes it takes a very long time for the pedal to recognize a note. For example, when tuning I tune the low E, fine no problem. Then when I go to the next string A, it will still register the E note. I have to stop/mute string, wait a second and then try again for it to pick up the correct note and I feel either something is wrong with the pedal or it needs an update or something.


----------



## USMarine75

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Random question as I just got an ST300.
> 
> Is the tuner good out of the box? Or do I need to get online, do updates or program the pedal or something?
> 
> Sometimes it takes a very long time for the pedal to recognize a note. For example, when tuning I tune the low E, fine no problem. Then when I go to the next string A, it will still register the E note. I have to stop/mute string, wait a second and then try again for it to pick up the correct note and I feel either something is wrong with the pedal or it needs an update or something.



I have the mini and don't have that issue at all. No updates right out of box it's been perfect. Try a different instrument cable maybe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Got a good package deal on an MXR Timmy and an EQD Plumes in a limited edition teal paint job. Should get them in the mail by the end of the week
> 
> I've been curious about the Plumes for a while and the teal tipped me over the edge to finally pull the trigger on one  I actually already have a Timmy, so I'll probably just put this new one straight back up on some classifieds pages as trade bait.


I think a mid focused overdrive into a "transparent" overdrive could sound cool.


----------



## StevenC

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Random question as I just got an ST300.
> 
> Is the tuner good out of the box? Or do I need to get online, do updates or program the pedal or something?
> 
> Sometimes it takes a very long time for the pedal to recognize a note. For example, when tuning I tune the low E, fine no problem. Then when I go to the next string A, it will still register the E note. I have to stop/mute string, wait a second and then try again for it to pick up the correct note and I feel either something is wrong with the pedal or it needs an update or something.


I only used it for a few minutes tuning up after restringing and I didn't compare it against other tuners, but it seemed to be fine and responsive straight out of the box. Literally never heard a bad word said about this tuner before, so maybe yours has an issue or needs updated.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah mine's immediate. If you see other videos it's definitely faster than most tuners. Yours has an issue.


Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Random question as I just got an ST300.
> 
> Is the tuner good out of the box? Or do I need to get online, do updates or program the pedal or something?
> 
> Sometimes it takes a very long time for the pedal to recognize a note. For example, when tuning I tune the low E, fine no problem. Then when I go to the next string A, it will still register the E note. I have to stop/mute string, wait a second and then try again for it to pick up the correct note and I feel either something is wrong with the pedal or it needs an update or something.


----------



## Shask

I finally did something today that I have been meaning to do for a LOOOOONG time, and it took me all frickin' day, lol.

I SLO modded my Jet City JCA100HDM to the SLO specs. I also relocated the stupid effects loop to after the preamp like it should be, including a master volume knob on the back. I also re-wired the loop to be instrument level instead of line level.

I haven't tested it thoroughly, but no smoke, lol. Reminds me of a high gain modded JCM800 mixed with a bit of 5150. Not as smooth and overly mushy as it is stock. Way less gain now. I only tried an EQ pedal in the loop, but it worked and didn't clip, so I am hoping that works. 

It doesn't look too bad with all the jumping around patching the loop. Here is a pic, but I haven't tie strapped it back to look nice yet.

I am also in the middle of building around 12 Boost and OD pedal clones for the fun of it. I got about half of them done.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I got the Vienna Chorus and it's.. ehhh? It's like it's either too subtle or too extreme. THe Turbo mode sounds like there's a 2nd voicing doubled on top of the existing one, which sounds great for chorus, but not for emulating a leslie like I wanna do when dialed in fast. Probably gonna swap this out for a Suhr Alexa down the road for sure.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I got the Vienna Chorus and it's.. ehhh? It's like it's either too subtle or too extreme. THe Turbo mode sounds like there's a 2nd voicing doubled on top of the existing one, which sounds great for chorus, but not for emulating a leslie like I wanna do when dialed in fast. Probably gonna swap this out for a Suhr Alexa down the road for sure.



I'm starting to think chorus is just not for you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I'm starting to think chorus is just not for you



Bro chorus is my favorite sound.  If they made a 2-mode version of the Ibanez CS9 I'd be all over that shit. 
Hell I also liked the Alexander Sugarcube to death, but the shitty noise problems ruined the pedal for me.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro chorus is my favorite sound.  If they made a 2-mode version of the Ibanez CS9 I'd be all over that shit.
> Hell I also liked the Alexander Sugarcube to death, but the shitty noise problems ruined the pedal for me.



Try another Alexander? Or send it to Analogman to upgrade the components lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah mine's immediate. If you see other videos it's definitely faster than most tuners. Yours has an issue.


The online booklet webpage says to mute the other strings so you don't get the tuner confused, basically.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Turbo Tuner is designed to respond quickly to the notes from your guitar without resorting to adjusting the volume or plucking the string differently than you normally would when playing.

The single most important tip:

Mute the strings not being tuned by resting your fingers on them. This will eliminate sympathetic vibrations and give a quicker response and a cleaner pattern in the strobe display.

The Turbo Tuner's true strobe display responds to all the harmonics of the note as well as the fundamental, and the more harmonics, the more complex the display. This does not affect the operation of the tuner. There are several things you can do to reduce the harmonics and get a cleaner looking display: 


For electric guitars, selecting the pickup closest to the neck will give the clearest pattern. You can also back off the tone control for even greater clarity on the bass strings.


Plucking away from the bridge gives a clearer pattern than right next to the bridge. Also, try plucking the string with the side of the thumb rather than a pick.


https://www.turbo-tuner.com/pages/manual-st300fs.htm#tips


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Try another Alexander? Or send it to Analogman to upgrade the components lol.



I'm dead set on the Alexa. There's at least tons of videos on the Alexa and it sounds exactly like what I need.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I still kind of wish I bought a Turbo Tuner ST-200.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I still kind of wish I bought a Turbo Tuner ST-200.


Why?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

StevenC said:


> Why?


Because it is cheaper than a Boss TU3W, a strobe tuner, and seems more accurate. Plus the calibration ability.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Because it is cheaper than a Boss TU3W, a strobe tuner, and seems more accurate. Plus the calibration ability.


The ST-300 is all those things too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

StevenC said:


> The ST-300 is all those things too.


Not sure if I'd like a mini tuner or not.


----------



## BigViolin

Damn, Schecter NJ import gas won’t let go and before I know it USMarine75 will be getting the PT and fuck…..FUCK!!

The pink HSS is killing me. Thing is…if Nick wasn’t such a monster I would not care. His mix of shred and Beck just makes my brain go “buy now”.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not sure if I'd like a mini tuner or not.



I use the mini and it's great.

But there's also a full-sized ST300.


----------



## StevenC

BigViolin said:


> Damn, Schecter NJ import gas won’t let go and before I know it USMarine75 will be getting the PT and fuck…..FUCK!!
> 
> The pink HSS is killing me. Thing is…if Nick wasn’t such a monster I would not care. His mix of shred and Beck just makes my brain go “buy now”.


I got to play a pair of import NJ stars (pink and blue/green SSS) and they're sooooo good. I'd buy one if I weren't such a sucker for wenge necks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I use the mini and it's great.
> 
> But there's also a full-sized ST300.


Ah I thought the full size was the 200. What's the USB for?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah I thought the full size was the 200. What's the USB for?



https://www.turbo-tuner.com/usb/

Custom settings and firmware updates.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro chorus is my favorite sound.  If they made a 2-mode version of the Ibanez CS9 I'd be all over that shit.
> Hell I also liked the Alexander Sugarcube to death, but the shitty noise problems ruined the pedal for me.


I know it sounds weird but, the Luxe Anti-Chorus was my favorite chorus pedal. I know, I know, its digital, and its not really "chorus" but, its just sounded so pretty for cleans and worked better for high gain than any chorus I've tried. If you want to try something off the beaten path I say give it a shot.


----------



## Valdra

Picked up a Peavey Classic 400 head from Guitar Center's Used website a few days back. It is missing the faceplate but I am thinking about making a new one or maybe even making a whole new enclosure for it for funsies.

This thing has x8 6550 tubes and x6 12ax7 tubes in it. 400 watts of output power into 4 or 8 ohms... Shipping weight was 99 lbs.....

It's preeeeetty damn loud. I ran a big muff clone through it as well as my Cuvave fuzz (found our recently its a Zvex Woolly Mammoth clone) and a ProCo Rat clone. So loud it almost made my stomach churn. 

Paid $400 after shipping and tax and pretty psyched on this one. Maybe I'll use it with my bass as intended in the next few days.


----------



## technomancer

Seriously debating ordering one of these when the guy gets back from vacation vs adding one to my already too long build queue...
https://reverb.com/item/20365910-200w-marshall-major-100w-build-with-blackmore-factory-mods

Oh and speaking of builds just paid for the set of faceplates for my Mick Mars Jose build... front below, will be black text on gold


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Seriously debating ordering one of these when the guy gets back from vacation vs adding one to my already too long build queue...
> https://reverb.com/item/20365910-200w-marshall-major-100w-build-with-blackmore-factory-mods
> 
> Oh and speaking of builds just paid for the set of faceplates for my Mick Mars Jose build... front below, will be black text on gold
> View attachment 95070


Ew, the Volume I / Volume II labels below the knobs while the others are above is messing with my OCD.


----------



## StevenC

As expected the graphic printing looks terrible. Otherwise very cool and looking forward to giving them a try.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ew, the Volume I / Volume II labels below the knobs while the others are above is messing with my OCD.



Marshall hates you 




Basically mine is just the Marshall design adjusted for the chassis... on the Jose, one of the jacks is just for the boost and you have to have the boost volume pulled for that jack to do anything so said screw it and just dropped two of the jacks. The only one no longer in the circuit is bass channel low, and given I'm building this for the boost on channels bridged tone I don't think I'll miss it.

But I've got a Plexi / SL67 build I need to finish before I even start on this... with the Marshall-style labeling too


----------



## sleewell

StevenC said:


> As expected the graphic printing looks terrible. Otherwise very cool and looking forward to giving them a try.




fuck i think that looks awesome!!!! did it come with any peyote? graphics and colors are both killer imo.


----------



## StevenC

sleewell said:


> fuck i think that looks awesome!!!! did it come with any peyote? graphics and colors are both killer imo.


Doesn't need peyote! Box and cards look great. The holofoil sticker is excellent. The pedals just don't look vibrant in comparison, seem low resolution and the transition to the sides is kinda weird.

They're not super expensive pedals I guess, so not the end of the world, and the other pictures and videos looked this way, so I'm not disappointed. Just glad I got them at this price, because I would be disappointed if they were £100 more.

Also, UK people should buy from Peach Guitars when they can because of excellent service and prices. These were £20 cheaper than any of the other stores.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> Doesn't need peyote! Box and cards look great. The holofoil sticker is excellent. The pedals just don't look vibrant in comparison, seem low resolution and the transition to the sides is kinda weird.
> 
> They're not super expensive pedals I guess, so not the end of the world, and the other pictures and videos looked this way, so I'm not disappointed. Just glad I got them at this price, because I would be disappointed if they were £100 more.
> 
> Also, UK people should buy from Peach Guitars when they can because of excellent service and prices. These were £20 cheaper than any of the other stores.



Yeah to be fair it seems like high quality graphics are not a requirement for expensive Blackmore pedals either  These are at least trippy and colorful

Go look at the BSM stuff that is not cheap with just a basic sticker for the labeling...

Have I gone down the Blackmore rabbit hole the last few days? Yes. Yes I have


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Yeah to be fair it seems like high quality graphics are not a requirement for expensive Blackmore pedals either  These are at least trippy and colorful
> 
> Go look at the BSM stuff that is not cheap with just a basic sticker for the labeling...
> 
> Have I gone down the Blackmore rabbit hole the last few days? Yes. Yes I have


I'm not following you . I've got one more pedal (I assume) coming in the next few days and that has to be the end for a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So instead of getting one chorus I lay just run two of them with different settings. I found a Deltalab one for like $25 and honestly the demos I heard back in the day sound good. Seems like it can get kinda leslie-y


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> I'm not following you . I've got one more pedal (I assume) coming in the next few days and that has to be the end for a while.



Yeah since I am finding zero solid circuit information about the mods for Blackmore's Marshalls and I don't know that I want to do a bunch of trial and error circuit R&D I might just end up buying the amp I posted about and the two pedals the guy also builds. Clip of his TP-1011 pedal and a major with his version of the mods on an actual Major (he builds a scaled down 2 x KT88 version)


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So instead of getting one chorus I lay just run two of them with different settings. I found a Deltalab one for like $25 and honestly the demos I heard back in the day sound good. Seems like it can get kinda leslie-y



I had one of those it didnt sound bad....

Mike


----------



## Emperoff

A new audio interface because my Audient ID22 died right after the warranty expired. 

Apparently there're plenty of similar cases out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> I had one of those it didnt sound bad....
> 
> Mike



I was checking out a video and with the knobs high it sounds like a rotary deal, which is what I'm looking for


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Marshall hates you
> 
> View attachment 95073
> 
> 
> Basically mine is just the Marshall design adjusted for the chassis... on the Jose, one of the jacks is just for the boost and you have to have the boost volume pulled for that jack to do anything so said screw it and just dropped two of the jacks. The only one no longer in the circuit is bass channel low, and given I'm building this for the boost on channels bridged tone I don't think I'll miss it.
> 
> But I've got a Plexi / SL67 build I need to finish before I even start on this... with the Marshall-style labeling too


Would input II give you a lower gain tone? If so, an A/B pedal might be cool for "channel" switching for a high gain tone, and a lower gain tone for cleaner parts.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Would input II give you a lower gain tone? If so, an A/B pedal might be cool for "channel" switching for a high gain tone, and a lower gain tone for cleaner parts.



It's basically a plexi with an extra tube gain stage out front for the boost. I is high input on the bright channel, I with boost pulled is bright channel + additional gain stage out front, II is normal channel high input. Pulling Volume II jumpers the channels like jumpering a 4 hole plexi. So yeah an AB switch should work if not jumpered. I considered getting fancy and making the jumpering and boost switchable by a footswitch but got lazy since I didn't feel like adding a DC supply for relays...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> It's basically a plexi with an extra tube gain stage out front for the boost. I is high input on the bright channel, I with boost pulled is bright channel + additional gain stage out front, II is normal channel high input. Pulling Volume II jumpers the channels like jumpering a 4 hole plexi. So yeah an AB switch should work if not jumpered. I considered getting fancy and making the jumpering and boost switchable by a footswitch but got lazy since I didn't feel like adding a DC supply for relays...


I see. I'd use an A/B pedal personally rather than the more elaborate footswitch idea.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I see. I'd use an A/B pedal personally rather than the more elaborate footswitch idea.



Yeah thing is with them jumpered, which is how I'll likely be running it most of the time, switching the jacks won't make any difference.

Pete Thorn has a great video out there showing the difference between the modes and what they sound like on the circuit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Yeah thing is with them jumpered, which is how I'll likely be running it most of the time, switching the jacks won't make any difference.
> 
> Pete Thorn has a great video out there showing the difference between the modes and what they sound like on the circuit.


I've seen that video. I meant with the one boosted and the other not boosted. At least that's how I interpreted your post anyways.


----------



## USMarine75

Was going to be a Schecter Jack Fowler but I couldn't resist the Ichika Ibanez.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I've seen that video. I meant with the one boosted and the other not boosted. At least that's how I interpreted your post anyways.



Yeah with jumpering off it would work as you'd get the bright channel with boost and the normal channel without.


----------



## StevenC

So I've got these Blackmore pedals and a 200W (approximately) amp. I suppose I need a strat now.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Went ahead and bought a Complete Pack of IRs from Choptones now that they're having their 4th of July sale. Nabbed the Mesa Halfback 4x12 with the original Black Shadow EVM12Ls. Sounds great and has tons of mics. 

I owned two Halfback 4x12s long ago and so far, this pack is the one that captures what I recall the closest. Still expensive, but I think I'm going to nab a couple of other packs before the sale ends. Maybe the Mesa OS 4x12 loaded with the Zakk EVMs and one other.


----------



## narad

My baby at Mesa HQ down on the right-hand side of the massive queue stack:


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


> My baby at Mesa HQ down on the right-hand side of the massive queue stack:



Why is it visiting the doctor?


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> Why is it visiting the doctor?



-> C+/C++ and fix the reverb

I really liked the core C tone, especially if I kind of maxed it out and boosted it, so I have high hopes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not sure what Stratosphere's issue is, but they have customer service is lacking. They create labels to get "fast shipper" badge and benefits, yet don't ship for days. Their response to messages is non existent. If the status of my order doesn't change tomorrow I will be complaining to Reverb about it. 

This will definitely be my last order with them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not sure what Stratosphere's issue is, but they have customer service is lacking. They create labels to get "fast shipper" badge and benefits, yet don't ship for days. Their response to messages is non existent. If the status of my order doesn't change tomorrow I will be complaining to Reverb about it.
> 
> This will definitely be my last order with them.



I've had that issue with a lot of sellers. They make the shipping label the same day or the day after, but don't have it sent out for days, worst case scenario an entire week.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've had that issue with a lot of sellers. They make the shipping label the same day or the day after, but don't have it sent out for days, worst case scenario an entire week.


They're claiming that USPS picked it up the 30th and will get ahold of them to see what the issue is. I kind of doubt that.


----------



## 4Eyes

4Eyes said:


> there is an empty space in my guitar rack and it seems that I've bought Iby RGR5220M via Reverb to fill it in. I had a feeling I need some 25.5" scale in my life, also I don't have any trem loaded guitar, and reverse headstock
> *image removed*
> now I'll have to explain to my wife, why I need this one, when my Eclipse arrived only 2 weeks ago


She is here, teenage dream fulfilled - I remember drooling over RGs in music stores, when I was young.. this one has all checkboxes ticked for me


----------



## thebeesknees22

@4Eyes - oh man I've wanted that one since it first came out. It looks sick.

I just picked up sonarworks. They're running a decent sale right now.


----------



## Mourguitars

I went thru 160 some pages on Reverb looking...nothing stuck out for me or took my interest to but so i bought one of these off Amazon...these always come in handy

I use D'Addario products anyway

Mike


----------



## oniduder

bought the new isp hum extractor, good pedal, great noise gone, better than the golem i receently got, like miles ahead, probably the extra 250 or so for the isp shows, as it should 

pics because someone might not know what it is? idk pics b-low, it's crap quality i have never claimed to be a photographer


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought a few new cab pack from York Audio ...i like his packs 

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just reached out to Reverb Support about STRATosphere. My suggestion is do not do business with them. Pay more elsewhere; you might get better (ie, more attentive, efficient) service. I doubt Reverb is going to do fuck all, considering they've sold over 62,000 things on the site, and thus bring in a lot of money, but I know if I pulled that, they'd be up my ass like a colonoscopy.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just reached out to Reverb Support about STRATosphere. My suggestion is do not do business with them. Pay more elsewhere; you might get better (ie, more attentive, efficient) service. I doubt Reverb is going to do fuck all, considering they've sold over 62,000 things on the site, and thus bring in a lot of money, but I know if I pulled that, they'd be up my ass like a colonoscopy.



I also always question if it is the vendor or USPS just sucking in that area. I've had a shitload of USPS shipments in the last few months where the tracking never updated until the stuff was delivered. Or IIRC tubedepot where they shipped and it sat at USPS in their city for a week with nothing in tracking beyond label printed then showed a lot of back history updates after that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> I also always question if it is the vendor or USPS just sucking in that area. I've had a shitload of USPS shipments in the last few months where the tracking never updated until the stuff was delivered. Or IIRC tubedepot where they shipped and it sat at USPS in their city for a week with nothing in tracking beyond label printed then showed a lot of back history updates after that.


I don't know, but considering their lackluster communication (only responding when I tell them I'm going to be contact Reverb if they don't give me any information) leads me to believe that STRATosphere is the issue. "Quick Responder" -- yeah, right.


----------



## r33per

narad said:


> My baby at Mesa HQ down on the right-hand side of the massive queue stack:


I now want to see the after shot with all the pretty bulbs plugged in and lit up


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

oniduder said:


> bought the new isp hum extractor, good pedal, great noise gone, better than the golem i receently got, like miles ahead, probably the extra 250 or so for the isp shows, as it should
> 
> pics because someone might not know what it is? idk pics b-low, it's crap quality i have never claimed to be a photographer


Im glad you got this and posted. I've never seen it and it may be my calling. What the [email protected]* is this? Like a pro rack g in pedal format?


----------



## LCW

narad said:


> My baby at Mesa HQ down on the right-hand side of the massive queue stack:



What’s the current lead time? Do you have to ship with tubes? Chassis only or whole amp (with head shell)?

I have a couple Rectos I’d like to send in soon for re-cap/inspect/service… they are ‘93s. Almost 30 yrs old and no sign of have been previously serviced.


----------



## narad

LCW said:


> What’s the current lead time? Do you have to ship with tubes? Chassis only or whole amp (with head shell)?
> 
> I have a couple Rectos I’d like to send in soon for re-cap/inspect/service… they are ‘93s. Almost 30 yrs old and no sign of have been previously serviced.



Not sure of the lead-time exactly since I was in a weird boat -- I setup the service like half a year ago, only to find I had no way to ship it out there. Finally jp carriers started again, and for now I'm about 2 weeks out it seems? You can ship just the chassis, take out the powertubes and box separately inside the main box.

I should send my recto in too, but it's $400-500 in shipping roundtrip for me to do these things.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

narad said:


> Not sure of the lead-time exactly since I was in a weird boat -- I setup the service like half a year ago, only to find I had no way to ship it out there. Finally jp carriers started again, and for now I'm about 2 weeks out it seems? You can ship just the chassis, take out the powertubes and box separately inside the main box.
> 
> I should send my recto in too, but it's $400-500 in shipping roundtrip for me to do these things.


Damn, that's pricey!


----------



## narad

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Damn, that's pricey!



+ maybe $300 for caps/maintenance + $1k for the mods + import coming back to Japan...


----------



## StevenC

There's a backstory to this one.

A few weeks ago I was in hospital and feeling sorry for myself. My cousin happened to be in America for a week, so I emailed Analogman to see about a Juicer. No dice, they're all built to order and take a few weeks. Oh well I'll get one some other time.

Fast forward to last week and I receive a weird text from Royal Mail saying my package from Analogman had been received and was entering the country. This confused me immensely. Mostly because my brain wasn't working very well at the time. But also because spam Royal Mail texts are a thing at the minute, but this was from the right number and wasn't asking for money. But I knew I was getting something and only like 4 people know what I would order from Analogman.

Anyway, a week of tracking updates later and last night it says it's going back to the USA. I have a small freakout, but decide that this is an obvious errer in the tracking. Wake up this morning: out for delivery. And then it just showed up.

I send a picture to a well known internet troll and he says I should check the inside.






Thank you @narad, this is the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me.


----------



## oniduder

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Im glad you got this and posted. I've never seen it and it may be my calling. What the [email protected]* is this? Like a pro rack g in pedal format?



yes and no? it's a g rack with some added features, and is better than the g rack, imho, sometimes with the g rack you could can hear a bit of processing near the end of a note or sustain, or i can't remember, you can just hear something off sometimes, this is surprisingly better, 

and it better be at the price, no noise babalbalbalbal


----------



## High Plains Drifter

StevenC said:


> There's a backstory to this one.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was in hospital and feeling sorry for myself. My cousin happened to be in America for a week, so I emailed Analogman to see about a Juicer. No dice, they're all built to order and take a few weeks. Oh well I'll get one some other time.
> 
> Fast forward to last week and I receive a weird text from Royal Mail saying my package from Analogman had been received and was entering the country. This confused me immensely. Mostly because my brain wasn't working very well at the time. But also because spam Royal Mail texts are a thing at the minute, but this was from the right number and wasn't asking for money. But I knew I was getting something and only like 4 people know what I would order from Analogman.
> 
> Anyway, a week of tracking updates later and last night it says it's going back to the USA. I have a small freakout, but decide that this is an obvious errer in the tracking. Wake up this morning: out for delivery. And then it just showed up.
> 
> I send a picture to a well known internet troll and he says I should check the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @narad, this is the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me.



Aw.. man  Awesome story and holy shit that's funny.


----------



## c7spheres

narad said:


> + maybe $300 for caps/maintenance + $1k for the mods + import coming back to Japan...



I was in imports/exports for a little over 10 years. I can't gaurantee anything, but for a small up front fee when you ship internationally, you may be able to avoid import taxes entirely with using a carnet. 

- This works for pesonal travel and for package shipments as well. -

- Basically, you pay an up front fee (variable fee), fill out the proper forms, and you get a set period of time for you or your item to be tax free. - If you don't submit the paperwork proof of the goods returning within the time frame given then you're subject to import dutys. Otherwise you pay nothing. 

- Band's use these all the time for concerts so they can avoid duty on all their gear. It's because you're bringing business to the country is why this works. It should work fine if you list the reason as "repairs" or something like that. It's not shady, totally legit and legal and can save a ton of money. 

- Shop around for the fees as they vary greatly. Some places want like $200-$300 for a Amp head value while others want only like $65. DHL is probably the cheapest way for this that I know of. If you call them they can explain it and also give extimated import dutys so you can compare which is a better cost savings way to go. It al depends on the shipment if it's worth it or cheaper to just pay import dutys.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Went to GC for a midi cable then sat down and played some cheap 7 strings. Good news is those yamaha solid state amps sound pretty good and the local guitar center knows how to set up shit. Both the schecter demon 7 and jackson js227 felt really good, preferred the Jackson's thinner neck but the schecter had better frets. Made the mistake of grabbing an NJ HSS tho, easily the best thing I've played out of that store. Sounded insanely good and even did some sick thrash sounds, plus the coil tap was good and the trem felt great. I really love the neck too, so so comfy. So I paid for the cable and had 10 minute before I caught the bus, so I went to look at the expensive shit wall. They had 2 bc rich super strats. The guy at the desk said he'd only heard good things and I was like yeah same, I can't afford one but it sounds good. He said all good and popped it off the wall for me even though I said he didn't have to. 

Well damn, playing unplugged and horrifically out of tune I knew I liked the fucker. It was so fucking out of tune I couldn't play a single lick and I wasn't gonna sit down and tune it but DAMN. Needed new strings so badly, they were practically rusting, but the frets were immaculate and so smooth. It was easily the most comfortable super strat I've ever played, even over that Jackson fusion I had that fit me like a glove. They weren't lying when they said it literally had no neck heel, I had to try to not reach the upper frets and the neck was the perfect mix of wide but not too flat, and the neck wasn't too thin or round. I'm seriously considering one of the 7s for my 7 string. It just felt way too damn good for how neglected it was. 

Also, smoothest, cleanest neck I've played and the abalone looks sick in person.


----------



## narad

c7spheres said:


> I was in imports/exports for a little over 10 years. I can't gaurantee anything, but for a small up front fee when you ship internationally, you may be able to avoid import taxes entirely with using a carnet.
> 
> - This works for pesonal travel and for package shipments as well. -
> 
> - Basically, you pay an up front fee (variable fee), fill out the proper forms, and you get a set period of time for you or your item to be tax free. - If you don't submit the paperwork proof of the goods returning within the time frame given then you're subject to import dutys. Otherwise you pay nothing.
> 
> - Band's use these all the time for concerts so they can avoid duty on all their gear. It's because you're bringing business to the country is why this works. It should work fine if you list the reason as "repairs" or something like that. It's not shady, totally legit and legal and can save a ton of money.
> 
> - Shop around for the fees as they vary greatly. Some places want like $200-$300 for a Amp head value while others want only like $65. DHL is probably the cheapest way for this that I know of. If you call them they can explain it and also give extimated import dutys so you can compare which is a better cost savings way to go. It al depends on the shipment if it's worth it or cheaper to just pay import dutys.



Thanks -- that's very good to know. I knew it was possible but I didn't have a name to search for.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Got a good package deal on an MXR Timmy and an EQD Plumes in a limited edition teal paint job. Should get them in the mail by the end of the week
> 
> I've been curious about the Plumes for a while and the teal tipped me over the edge to finally pull the trigger on one  I actually already have a Timmy, so I'll probably just put this new one straight back up on some classifieds pages as trade bait.



Got the pedals a few days ago, but I've only had a chance to really play with them in-depth today. I'm really liking the Plumes so far. I've already got the Timmy listed for sale/trade locally, so we'll see what I end up with from that


----------



## nightlight

thebeesknees22 said:


> @4Eyes - oh man I've wanted that one since it first came out. It looks sick.
> 
> I just picked up sonarworks. They're running a decent sale right now.



You'll love it. I just did the upgrade from Reference 4 to the new one. Kind of pissed that they had removed the ability to use profiles of other headphones and speakers in the earlier version with some sappy explanation that they were sued. Still, it's a really cool feature to have, and the upgrade was 59 euros. 

I also upgraded from Cubase 10 to 11. There's a sale going on there too. In fact, if you buy Cubase Artist, you get Cubase Pro for free, so go check it out, guys.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nice, cubase 11 felt like a good proper upgrade from 10. Fixed a lot of bugs I was having too in 10


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Got the pedals a few days ago, but I've only had a chance to really play with them in-depth today. I'm really liking the Plumes so far. I've already got the Timmy listed for sale/trade locally, so we'll see what I end up with from that


What is under the Plumes?


----------



## nightlight

Holy cow, it's Christmas! I was looking for a Toontrack sale on their SDX expansions, but I think I missed it. So then I thought let me check out some BFD expansions.

Was trawling JRRShop and then thought I'd go to their website and see some demos and things. Got there, and I was informed that now that InMusic (which owns MAudio, Akai, Alesis, Denon and Headrush, among other products), I should migrate my account to their new website for BFD, which is no longer associated with FXPansion. 

That would normally be a hoo-ha moment, but they are offering a free expansion pack if you migrate, so I did! Got the Oblivion expansion for nothing, so I am very happy that I saved a few bucks. 

Not sure where InMusic is going to take the product, but they've already got a new update out, so keeping my fingers crossed they do a good job. 

Think I'll spend that saved cash on an FXPansion synth, they have a sale on too.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Got the pedals a few days ago, but I've only had a chance to really play with them in-depth today. I'm really liking the Plumes so far. I've already got the Timmy listed for sale/trade locally, so we'll see what I end up with from that


Thats funny because I finished clones of the 805 and Buxom last week, and finishing clones of the Plumes and Timmy next week. I was also looking at building a clone of the Warden after that. I also thought about building an AB pedal. lol.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is under the Plumes?



It's a Wampler Tumnus Deluxe. Just had the Plumes set up in that spot to make it easier to flip between it and the Buxom Boost with my midi controller for comparison 

@Shask you certainly have fine taste in pedals


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EMG 89X. Was gonna get an 81TW, but I've been curious about trying the 85X a bit more.


----------



## Azarea

Just bought an Archon 50 head. Now to wait the estimated 4-5 weeks to actually get it...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The solid steel 35mm sustain block I bought from GFS was a great upgrade. A lot of tone and sustain for a $30 upgrade. I hear a lot of overtones I didn't hear before with the thin, chintzy barely there stock sustain block.

If you have a CV70 Stratocaster, I suggest buying the 39mm perhaps, as the trem hole on the 35mm is unfortunately in the wrong spot. I don't use my trem bar, so it's not a deal breaker. Also, if you feel like the frets are kinda sticky, gritty, or otherwise unenjoyable to bend on, I suggest taking a piece of 0000 steel wool and going over each fret a few times up and down (ie, from thumb / fret marker side to palm side) and then a few times from headstock to body and back. Seems to have made the frets feel much more pleasant when bending.

Anyone know what the sustain block is made of on the Player series?

EDIT: From what I gather, the way to determine if I have a steel block or not is if a magnet sticks to it, which it does not. Assuming that to be true, I'd assume it is zinc, albeit a rather hefty piece of zinc. I think I'm going to buy a 39mm sustain block to benefit my tone.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> It's a Wampler Tumnus Deluxe. Just had the Plumes set up in that spot to make it easier to flip between it and the Buxom Boost with my midi controller for comparison
> 
> @Shask you certainly have fine taste in pedals


Would you say the 805 is more laid back and natural sounding, or more aggressive with pick attack?

I am curious because I couldn't buy the original IC chip, so I tried 4 different ones. I got laid back and tubey to Meshuggah, lol. I chose one that was kind of in the middle of the spectrum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about getting an Ibanez CS Mini. Got the Ibby SC10 and want a smaller pedal for a similar sound but different setting.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Shask said:


> Would you say the 805 is more laid back and natural sounding, or more aggressive with pick attack?
> 
> I am curious because I couldn't buy the original IC chip, so I tried 4 different ones. I got laid back and tubey to Meshuggah, lol. I chose one that was kind of in the middle of the spectrum.



I find it a little smoother and less aggressive than a lot of TS-style pedals, which is part of why I like it so much for lead work with the drive pushed up a bit. It just adds some lift, sustain, and mids to help a lead line sing. 

There's nothing wrong with it set as a clean boost for heavy rhythm sounds, but I have a handful of other pedals I'd reach for before the 805 for that use case.


----------



## Shask

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I find it a little smoother and less aggressive than a lot of TS-style pedals, which is part of why I like it so much for lead work with the drive pushed up a bit. It just adds some lift, sustain, and mids to help a lead line sing.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it set as a clean boost for heavy rhythm sounds, but I have a handful of other pedals I'd reach for before the 805 for that use case.


Interesting. The chip I had in it for the first day or so was more laid back like that. It was kind of tubey sounding, but not real aggressive with the pick attack. However, it also seemed like it didn't have much volume. I pretty much had to dime it. I tried that chip first because it is the chip that is in the Green Rhino, which is one of my favorite ODs.

However, I changed it, and now it is pretty aggressive. It can do the Fear Factory style thing really easily. It also has more volume. I normally crank up the bass some so that it doesn't cut a ton. Funny enough, another chip I tried was even more harsh and tight. This one was kind of in the middle.

It is nice to know where it falls stock. I am undecided if I will tone it down, or leave it how it is. Either way, it is a killer OD that I have had a lot of fun with. It and the Buxom Boost clone have been my 2 favorites out of the first 6 or so I have completed so far.


----------



## pazuzuya

A carpet since I heard that you can sharpen dull picks by slashing them across it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, I got a Deltalab SC-1 and honestly it sucked so bad that it lit a fire under my ass to get the Suhr Alexa.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, I got a Deltalab SC-1 and honestly it sucked so bad that it lit a fire under my ass to get the Suhr Alexa.


Good grief lol.


----------



## sirbuh

Pulled the trigger on the 5150 Iconic, 80w. Q3 eta.


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Pulled the trigger on the 5150 Iconic, 80w. Q3 eta.



Yup same here.

Also a friend was kind enough to pick this up for me on his way back from vacation...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Yup same here.
> 
> Also a friend was kind enough to pick this up for me on his way back from vacation...
> 
> View attachment 95381



Oh shit, Showman 15?


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh shit, Showman 15?



Good eye. 

1964 Showman Blackface cab with the JBL D130F in minty condition. 

Instant SRV (just add talent).


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Good eye.
> 
> 1964 Showman Blackface cab with the JBL D130F in minty condition.
> 
> Instant SRV (just add talent).


That's the dream! (or a 2x12)

Play some Yes through it!


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> That's the dream! (or a 2x12)
> 
> Play some Yes through it!



I want to go full SRV and pair with a 410.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm most likely going to need to buy a Fender Dual Showman or Bassman head... Or a Marshall Superlead lol. I have a Kendrick 25th anniversary 1959 Bassman 410 clone I need to grab from storage but it likely has no extension speaker out option.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> I'm most likely going to need to buy a Fender Dual Showman or Bassman head... Or a Marshall Superlead lol. I have a Kendrick 25th anniversary 1959 Bassman 410 clone I need to grab from storage but it likely has no extension speaker out option.


Buy a Dual Showman, please.


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Buy a Dual Showman, please.



Have you seen this?


----------



## USMarine75

@HeHasTheJazzHands what do you think of your Vapor Trail? Just got 5 min on it and it does everything I wanted. You can get swirling ambience but I love how it sounds with just a hint of the wet... Doesn't color your rhythm tone but just makes it... A little less dry. 

Have you tried the wet loop yet? Curious to add an MXR 95 to the delay only and see how that sounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands what do you think of your Vapor Trail? Just got 5 min on it and it does everything I wanted. You can get swirling ambience but I love how it sounds with just a hint of the wet... Doesn't color your rhythm tone but just makes it... A little less dry.
> 
> Have you tried the wet loop yet? Curious to add an MXR 95 to the delay only and see how that sounds.



Not an ounce of regret. This sumbitch is staying on my pedalboard. It really does everything I need. And yeah I do wanna test the wet loop when I get the chance. Really is better than the Carbon Copy Deluxe or even the Rubberneck just from sound alone.

EDIT: Hoping the Suhr Alexa gives me the same amount of satisfaction.


----------



## michael_bolton

contemplating getting engl fireball in addition to the ironball I already have so I can stop watching comparison vids on the interwebz and move on. justification would be I can keep one at the band practice space although then again it's a lunch box lol.


----------



## SamSam

Boring stuff:

Sommer cables (instrument and xlr), mike stands, longer speaker cables, stand bags, dual bass suitcase, shit like that.

Oh, and a pair of Sennheiser HD600s! I need at least one treat


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

SamSam said:


> Boring stuff:
> 
> Sommer cables (instrument and xlr), mike stands, longer speaker cables, stand bags, dual bass suitcase, shit like that.
> 
> Oh, and a pair of Sennheiser HD600s! I need at least one treat


Good cables are a treat.


----------



## SamSam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Good cables are a treat.



100% agree. However, they arent really an upgrade, hey are just longer versions of cables I already own (bigger stage gig coming up and i know my current set won't be long enough). I mulled over ordering a wireless, but I would still need to run two cables to my floorboard anyway.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Have you seen this?



I had not seen that, and I didn't need to either. More reasons to keep it in my Reverb feed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

SamSam said:


> 100% agree. However, they arent really an upgrade, hey are just longer versions of cables I already own (bigger stage gig coming up and i know my current set won't be long enough). I mulled over ordering a wireless, but I would still need to run two cables to my floorboard anyway.


That's cool. What gear are you taking with you?

I'd probably take the Randall V2 Archetype -> Hesu 212, FM3 for effects (4 cable), Kelly, and Star for guitars.


----------



## SamSam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That's cool. What gear are you taking with you?
> 
> I'd probably take the Randall V2 Archetype -> Hesu 212, FM3 for effects (4 cable), Kelly, and Star for guitars.



Either QC or FM3 into the Matrix into one of the other bands cabs (Mesa OS and not sure of the other). I am currently using a dual amp out set up so I need to figure out the FM3 for that (I need to try the hard panned two cab method).

Guitar wise RGD for the G sharp stuff and no idea yet what I'll take for the B standard oldies (possibly the Kxk since both have an Aftermath in the bridge, then again the Daemoness does as well...). Ideally no six string at all! But we shall see.


----------



## sirbuh

ThroBak Overdrive Boost looks interesting...not all in yet


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been waiting for them to release a dual overdrive for ages. The moment this gets released, I'm placing an order.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

USMarine75 said:


> Have you seen this?




Okay sure it's big but only 100w? Get a MM HD130!!! Clean and L O U D. 

I bought an Ampeg B-15 with matching 215 a few years back that was a similar size, really impressive looking but not terribly loud.


----------



## USMarine75

wheresthefbomb said:


> Okay sure it's big but only 100w? Get a MM HD130!!! Clean and L O U D.
> 
> I bought an Ampeg B-15 with matching 215 a few years back that was a similar size, really impressive looking but not terribly loud.



Wattage is a poor rating of perceived volume. That thing is loud AF. And my Budda SD80 (80w) is louder than anything on heaven and earth.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> I'm most likely going to need to buy a Fender Dual Showman or Bassman head... Or a Marshall Superlead lol. I have a Kendrick 25th anniversary 1959 Bassman 410 clone I need to grab from storage but it likely has no extension speaker out option.



Give into the superlead.

Going to swap out the p/u on a km for duncan '78s...finally found a use for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been thinking about checking out the Schecter Omen Elite 7. Heard good things about it.







...But I'm also looking at the Damien-7. Purely for nostalgic reasons. 






...But at the same time, thinking about actually thinning out the heard so I can finally start getting money for an Axe FX 3. I was debating on cheaping out and getting the FM3, but I REALLY wanna make use of dual-amp rigs.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

USMarine75 said:


> Wattage is a poor rating of perceived volume. That thing is loud AF. And my Budda SD80 (80w) is louder than anything on heaven and earth.



Fair point, I had a Beta Lead til it died and it was louder than some 100w tube amps. I'm sure it's loud as piss being a Twin circuit, the only reason I mention the HD130 is because it's also designed by Leo Fender, based on the twin and has a specific reputation for being incredibly powerful.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been thinking about checking out the Schecter Omen Elite 7. Heard good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But I'm also looking at the Damien-7. Purely for nostalgic reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But at the same time, thinking about actually thinning out the heard so I can finally start getting money for an Axe FX 3. I was debating on cheaping out and getting the FM3, but I REALLY wanna make use of dual-amp rigs.


Those new Omen Elites are pretty killer. I would definitely be looking at them if I didnt already have a closet of Schecters, lol. Probably the nicest bolt-on they make.


----------



## USMarine75

wheresthefbomb said:


> Fair point, I had a Beta Lead til it died and it was louder than some 100w tube amps. I'm sure it's loud as piss being a Twin circuit, the only reason I mention the HD130 is because it's also designed by Leo Fender, based on the twin and has a specific reputation for being incredibly powerful.



For sure. 

I always think of the 300w Vetta II I had and how my Soldano 50w HR50+ obliterated it. I used to get headaches afterwards above 6 on that amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Those new Omen Elites are pretty killer. I would definitely be looking at them if I didnt already have a closet of Schecters, lol. Probably the nicest bolt-on they make.



Yeah, I kinda started leaning back into 7-strings, and I'm heavy between hunting down a Schecter Avenger 7 or getting one of those Omen/Damiens. The blue one looks tiiiits.

But as I said, the Axe 3 has been something I've been wanting for a long time now, so I'm super tempted to save up.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But as I said, the Axe 3 has been something I've been wanting for a long time now, so I'm super tempted to save up.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I kinda started leaning back into 7-strings, and I'm heavy between hunting down a Schecter Avenger 7 or getting one of those Omen/Damiens. The blue one looks tiiiits.
> 
> But as I said, the Axe 3 has been something I've been wanting for a long time now, so I'm super tempted to save up.



I can't overstate how worthwhile it is, provided the way it works works for you.


----------



## SamSam

70% off the Izotope mix and master bundle upgrade. Might have to invest.


----------



## USMarine75

Trying to figure out how I'm going to afford this. Best VH tone I've heard since a 60s Superlead with a Variac set to 91v.


----------



## LCW

Considering an EVH Wolfgang


----------



## thebeesknees22

Fabfiler is having a sale now so I picked up a custom bundle for the last few things I wanted. 

Next up liquidsonic's reverbs when they go on sale then I'll pretty much be done for now with plugins, and I can circle back to saving up for a new Skervesen.


----------



## narad

Time to get my VH on:


----------



## knox1987

DB


----------



## knox1987

*more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, I got a Deltalab SC-1 and honestly it sucked so bad that it lit a fire under my ass to get the Suhr Alexa.



Yep, shoulda got this from the beginning. Like the SD Vapor Trails Deluxe, the Suhr Alexa was exactly what I was looking for in a chorus pedal.


----------



## USMarine75

LCW said:


> Considering an EVH Wolfgang



Yes.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, shoulda got this from the beginning. Like the SD Vapor Trails Deluxe, the Suhr Alexa was exactly what I was looking for in a chorus pedal.



My Chorus GAS is the Supro Chorus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Yes.



I still wish they'd release one with a wide neck one day. Will never happen, but it's my one wish.



USMarine75 said:


> My Chorus GAS is the Supro Chorus.



That one actually sounds pretty great. The Alexa does fit my needs, but it sounds cool in videos. That and the CE2W in CE1 mode are absolutely beautifu.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Time to get my VH on:



Damn that gives this a run for the money...






I'm still holding out hope EVH finds a way to release a licensed version of this with TransTrem. Maybe bring Jeff Babicz in to make it official. I'm sick of playing Summer Nights with a capo lol.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still wish they'd release one with a wide neck one day. Will never happen, but it's my one wish.
> 
> 
> 
> That one actually sounds pretty great. The Alexa does fit my needs, but it sounds cool in videos. That and the CE2W in CE1 mode are absolutely beautifu.



What was it again that you didnt like about the MXR EVH Chorus?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> What was it again that you didnt like about the MXR EVH Chorus?



Lack of a rate control. Plus it's got a funky waveform I'm not fond of when you crank it. Seems like one of the best distortion choruses though.

EDIT: Heck, I'm even learning how useful a delay control is, so it's almost feeling wrong when I dont have a chorus without a delay control. :lol


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still wish they'd release one with a wide neck one day. Will never happen, but it's my one wish.


I think the 5150 series has a wider neck.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

USMarine75 said:


> I'm still holding out hope EVH finds a way to release a licensed version of this with TransTrem. Maybe bring Jeff Babicz in to make it official. I'm sick of playing Summer Nights with a capo lol.



EVH releases an Edberger and that’s a day one buy from me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I think the 5150 series has a wider neck.



Oh it is actually. 1.5mm wider. Much better than the 41mm on the Wolfgang.

Kinda tempted to try one... But yknow, Axe FX... Schecter Avengers... 7 strings...


----------



## Bearitone

LCW said:


> Considering an EVH Wolfgang


Do you know anywhere that has a USA in stock?


----------



## LCW

Bearitone said:


> Do you know anywhere that has a USA in stock?



i don’t


----------



## USMarine75

The 115 Showman cab sounds monstrous with the Kemper. I used the 68 Plexi and 75 Park profiles and at low volumes the bridge PAF in an Epiphone Joe B was thumping. Unfortunately it was after 10pm so I couldn't turn it up... I can't wait to get home today and give it a try during the daytime lol.


----------



## Jake

First of all...a house! Closing in 9 days so after 3 years of apartment living I can use my tube amps again! 

Second of all and more importantly...I know I just posted the biggest NGD of my SSO career but.

Incoming...




https://photos.app.goo.gl/XzU63mQK989boJPS8


----------



## technomancer

Got a Fryette PS-100 on order that will hopefully get here someday and am likely ordering a custom Marshall Major with Blackmore mods scaled back to 2 KT88s and a couple Blackmore pedals later this week. Would love to build the amp myself but have found nothing on the mods Marshall did on Blackmore's amp and don't want to spend six months tweaking.


----------



## Millul

Most probably, a Taylor GS Mini, the mahogany one - if it didn't go out of stock when I refershed my Thomann search today, it'd be on its way already - "need" a travel/weekend runaway/keep at the GF's guitar.


----------



## ryanougrad

Jake said:


> First of all...a house! Closing in 9 days so after 3 years of apartment living I can use my tube amps again!
> 
> Second of all and more importantly...I know I just posted the biggest NGD of my SSO career but.
> 
> Incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/XzU63mQK989boJPS8



Nearly pulled the trigger on this myself. Curious how it plays and sounds.


----------



## Choop

Thinking about acquiring a Vox AC30..._what is happening to me?!_


----------



## USMarine75

Choop said:


> Thinking about acquiring a Vox AC30..._what is happening to me?!_



Don't. Went down that road myself. Get a Morgan or one of the other clones instead.

Unless you're looking at a vintage 60's head... then go for it.


----------



## Demiurge

USMarine75 said:


> Don't. Went down that road myself. Get a Morgan or one of the other clones instead.
> 
> Unless you're looking at a vintage 60's head... then go for it.



Do the clones have a better noise floor? I bought & returned an AC15 and an AC30 because the hum was damn near as loud as bedroom volume. (The '30 also had the room reeking of solder-smell for days.) The tone was allllmost worth it.


----------



## Bearitone

Took the plunge into modeling.

Just bought a Kemper PowerRack, foot controller, and MI expression pedal. 

I Reeaallly want this to work out and kill my amp/pedal gas for good.


----------



## USMarine75

Demiurge said:


> Do the clones have a better noise floor? I bought & returned an AC15 and an AC30 because the hum was damn near as loud as bedroom volume. (The '30 also had the room reeking of solder-smell for days.) The tone was allllmost worth it.



The Morgan DAG and Abbey were fairly quiet. The MVP was noisier but it had some issues and needed to be returned. AFAIK all of the Morgans have his killer version of a PPIMV/attenuator. You can get the cranked AC30 tone but not at stupid volumes.

The only Vox I would consider is the HW series, but they are so expensive I'd buy a Matchless instead (see below). The HW has a high/low switch and MV (IIRC) so you can get cranked Vox tones. Otherwise the AC30 has to be stupidly loud to get any power tube distortion.

JMJ was a great AC clone but out of business.

If you have the money, I'd go Matchless C30, DC30, or the Lightning.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Welcome to the darkside @Bearitone !


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Took the plunge into modeling.
> 
> Just bought a Kemper PowerRack, foot controller, and MI expression pedal.
> 
> I Reeaallly want this to work out and kill my amp/pedal gas for good.


It definitely didn't do that for me. It just made my amp GAS worse


----------



## Bearitone

thebeesknees22 said:


> Welcome to the darkside @Bearitone !


Thanks!

I know literally zero about modeling, cab IRs, MIDI, etc…

been 100% analog since day 1 (like 8-10 years ago) so this is going to be quite the rabbit hole I’m sure


----------



## jarledge

I picked up a peavey 4x12J cab. It looks like it was made in maybe the late 90s early 2000s. It was made in England, and the cab is solid, made of plywood not MDF. I don't know what the baffle is made out of but i'd assume it is probably plywood as well. 

I am not super in love with the speakers in it but I only paid 100 euro and also got a free old non-powered PA rig. So anyone in the EU that wants a cab that could benefit from a speaker upgrade the 412j is a good option.


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I know literally zero about modeling, cab IRs, MIDI, etc…
> 
> been 100% analog since day 1 (like 8-10 years ago) so this is going to be quite the rabbit hole I’m sure



You could have gone the Mesa Triaxis path... and keep your signal analogue... 99 presets (?) to play with the tones in your head...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> You could have gone the Mesa Triaxis path... and keep your signal analogue... 99 presets (?) to play with the tones in your head...



Since they got discontinued, they started to get harder to find and the prices started going up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since they got discontinued, they started to get harder to find and the prices started going up.


all mesa prices are going up. It's fucking absurd. I see people trying to sell jp2cs for like 500$ more than they were new and mkiiis for like double what they were a few years ago


----------



## odibrom

I've seen Mesa Bogie prices going up and down in the last 10 years... I've seen Triaxis selling for under 1K, power amps going for 1/3 to 1/4 what they were new... I think it depends mostly on the condition the gear is at and the location (place the the world) one is also at...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> all mesa prices are going up. It's fucking absurd. I see people trying to sell jp2cs for like 500$ more than they were new and mkiiis for like double what they were a few years ago



I bought a used MKIII for like $1000, which was $300 more than they were worth the year before. Now they're like... $1500 for a beat to shit one. Internet gear influencers ruin everything with their "IS THIS THE BEST PIECE OF SLEEPER GEAR???" videos.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I bought a used MKIII for like $1000, which was $300 more than they were worth the year before. Now they're like... $1500 for a beat to shit one. Internet gear influencers ruin everything with their "IS THIS THE BEST PIECE OF SLEEPER GEAR???" videos.


Fucking assholes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I bought a used MKIII for like $1000, which was $300 more than they were worth the year before. Now they're like... $1500 for a beat to shit one. Internet gear influencers ruin everything with their "IS THIS THE BEST PIECE OF SLEEPER GEAR???" videos.


yeah those fuckers have driven the price up to 2.5k usd for certain stripes.


----------



## c7spheres

I totally wanna try a TriAxis again finding out there's all the different versions 15-20 years after the fact. Not sure which I had but I want the Recto Board non phat mod bversion to try out. Only trouble is it seems they're getting almost impossible to repair because of parts, kinda like the Tc2290's. I think it's just the IC's they can't get anymore for the boards or something. Time for me to talk to Boogie and get the low down on it. 
- One day I dream Mesa will come out with a 4 channel preamp, like a Roadster preamp, or reissue a TriAxis or somthing cool like it. It's ok to dream, I just don't think the market's there. They need to reissue that 20/20 power amp too. That was my favorite Mesa power amp of all them. Super hard to get and yes everything is basically doubling in price.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Bearitone said:


> Took the plunge into modeling.
> 
> Just bought a Kemper PowerRack, foot controller, and MI expression pedal.
> 
> I Reeaallly want this to work out and kill my amp/pedal gas for good.



The Bad News:

Nothing kills amp GAS. 

Nothing. 

The Good News:

Modelers can put a massive dent in it. 



c7spheres said:


> I totally wanna try a TriAxis again finding out there's all the different versions 15-20 years after the fact. Not sure which I had but I want the Recto Board non phat mod bversion to try out. Only trouble is it seems they're getting almost impossible to repair because of parts, kinda like the Tc2290's. I think it's just the IC's they can't get anymore for the boards or something. Time for me to talk to Boogie and get the low down on it.
> - One day I dream Mesa will come out with a 4 channel preamp, like a Roadster preamp, or reissue a TriAxis or somthing cool like it. It's ok to dream, I just don't think the market's there. They need to reissue that 20/20 power amp too. That was my favorite Mesa power amp of all them. Super hard to get and yes everything is basically doubling in price.



The Triaxis is my favorite Mesa. Quite compressed, but the clearest sounding Mesa distortion IMO. Cannot recommended it enough if you find one at a good price.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Took the plunge into modeling.
> 
> Just bought a Kemper PowerRack, foot controller, and MI expression pedal.
> 
> I Reeaallly want this to work out and kill my amp/pedal gas for good.


The HX Stomp has mostly done it for me, with the exception of the Ceres and Master Effects Marauder.


----------



## Bearitone

odibrom said:


> You could have gone the Mesa Triaxis path... and keep your signal analogue... 99 presets (?) to play with the tones in your head...


Yeah but, that’s just one preamp. I would still need a poweramp, and effects. 

I got the Kemper powered rack unit with a foot controller and expression pedal for a little over $2k shipped including tax.


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> Yeah but, that’s just one preamp. I would still need a poweramp, and effects.
> 
> I got the Kemper powered rack unit with a foot controller and expression pedal for a little over $2k shipped including tax.



I see your point of view, but allow me to correct about a few things, the Triaxis is in fact 8 preamps that shine with a stereo power amp. By that value it's still possible to find a similar rig made of a Triaxis, a Mesa poweramp, some TC Electronic effects and a MIDI board. However, this pack is a lot heavier to lug around than the rig you got... so cheers to you and may that thing bring you joy and wealth...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man one of the main reasons I want a Fractal unit is so I can get the Mesa models back, including the TriAxis.


----------



## Bearitone

odibrom said:


> I see your point of view, but allow me to correct about a few things, the Triaxis is in fact 8 preamps that shine with a stereo power amp. By that value it's still possible to find a similar rig made of a Triaxis, a Mesa poweramp, some TC Electronic effects and a MIDI board. However, this pack is a lot heavier to lug around than the rig you got... so cheers to you and may that thing bring you joy and wealth...


Ah, stereo. That’s the only bummer i could find about the Kemper was lack of stereo capability

Edit: I think i might be wrong on this. I’m seeing stereo effects just, not the ability to run two amps/models in stereo


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> Ah, stereo. That’s the only bummer i could find about the Kemper was lack of stereo capability



... you're still in time to flip it and aim for a Triaxis rig...  you'll spend about the same give or take a little bit here and there, depending on the MIDI board and FX unit of your choice... and on the deals you get...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man one of the main reasons I want a Fractal unit is so I can get the Mesa models back, including the TriAxis.



The Axe FX III does the Tri and Mark series stuff excellently. Some of the best models in the unit. 

Buy an Axe FX IIi.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> The Axe FX III does the Tri and Mark series stuff excellently. Some of the best models in the unit.
> 
> Buy an Axe FX IIi.


Working on it. 

My main amps when I had the AX8 were the IIC++, Mark IV, and Atomica. Miss those models.


----------



## sirbuh

FYI - Boss apparently discontinued TB-2W pedal and short changed sw.


----------



## narad

sirbuh said:


> FYI - Boss apparently discontinued TB-2W pedal and short changed sw.



Everyone was short-changed, or hopeful with their allotments.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The TB2W release sounds like a clusterfuck. Jesus


----------



## Mourguitars

Before i buy anything new ....i put like 2k worth of stuff on CL...i priced stuff well below Reverb , lot of stuff i will never have a use for....make some one else happy...I factored what i would have to pay for shipping , reverb /paypal fees ...just move it !

Lots of scammers tho....lol...and no shows !

Ill see what happens over the weekend, but im getting a lot of i have to ask the wife tho....lol..fact is i didnt even put a dent in what i need to move !

Another true fact...what ever i buy next im still going to sound like me ! lol....but will see , GAS will happen im sure !

Mike


----------



## technomancer

Mourguitars said:


> Before i buy anything new ....i put like 2k worth of stuff on CL...i priced stuff well below Reverb , lot of stuff i will never have a use for....make some one else happy...I factored what i would have to pay for shipping , reverb /paypal fees ...just move it !
> 
> Lots of scammers tho....lol...and no shows !
> 
> Ill see what happens over the weekend, but im getting a lot of i have to ask the wife tho....lol..fact is i didnt even put a dent in what i need to move !
> 
> Another true fact...what ever i buy next im still going to sound like me ! lol....but will see , GAS will happen im sure !
> 
> Mike



Yeah I hate shipping and reverb fees, but 2 of the 3 guitars I just moved sat for quite a while on forums / craigslist and moved within a couple days on reverb.


----------



## Emperoff

Kyle Jordan said:


> The Bad News:
> 
> Nothing kills amp GAS.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> The Good News:
> 
> Modelers can put a massive dent in it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Triaxis is my favorite Mesa. Quite compressed, but the clearest sounding Mesa distortion IMO. Cannot recommended it enough if you find one at a good price.



The Triaxis is very sensitive to tube changes, and with careful picking it sounds absolutely incredible. I got mine for 600€ and I don't think I'll ever sell it. It sounds like a million bucks.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^Indeed. I used to run 5751a tubes in mine to lessen the compression. There was still enough gain for my tastes, and the 5751s helped open it up some.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yeah I hate shipping and reverb fees, but 2 of the 3 guitars I just moved sat for quite a while on forums / craigslist and moved within a couple days on reverb.



Yep. It sucks, but it's better to eat the fees and get SOME money rather than have your gear collect dust in inactive local used markets getting NO money.

Same pickle here. I wanna sell 2 guitars and a bass, but I only got one box left. I REALLY don't wanna have to buy any guitar boxes or have to drive miles upon miles to go to my nearest music store and hope to god their dumpster has some boxes.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. It sucks, but it's better to eat the fees and get SOME money rather than have your gear collect dust in inactive local used markets getting NO money.
> 
> Same pickle here. I wanna sell 2 guitars and a bass, but I only got one box left. I REALLY don't wanna have to buy any guitar boxes or have to drive miles upon miles to go to my nearest music store and hope to god their dumpster has some boxes.



This is why you stockpile those boxes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> This is why you stockpile those boxes


It's hard when boxes come all haggard up half the time.


----------



## technomancer

Just ordered a couple new Blackmore pedals


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Just ordered a couple new Blackmore pedals
> View attachment 95612
> View attachment 95613


Didn't you buy the Catalinbread pedals?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn't you buy the Catalinbread pedals?



Yep... having all kinds of Blackmore fun


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I see.

I put an EMG SLV in the neck of my Fender, and it sounds like Yngwie Malmsteen's lead tone with the EXG at 4-4.5 and the SPC at 7.


----------



## Horizongeetar93

Looking for a PRS custom 24 wood library or something fancy to trade for. Haven't locked one down yet but i'm tryin!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I’ll probably pick up a Mesa Boogie Rectoverb 25 head once I find one for a fair price. Never owned a recto, and I want that tone!


----------



## sonofabias

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


MI Audio Custom Iron Duke


----------



## RevDrucifer

I had some recent life changes that are going to put a good chunk of change in my pocket, enough that I’ll be able to invest some money in a guitar that’s going to collect value over time. 

Top of my list right now is a ‘79 Silverburst LPC. 

Other considerations-
Any limited/anniversary Ibanez JEM/UV or an original ATD UV
(I may buy a JEM10 regardless because it’s been my dream guitar since it came out)

Aside from that, I’ll put together my AxeFX live rig and then probably some studio gear.


----------



## r33per

Boss OC-3 on its way via Reverb.


----------



## Steo

Possible new amp this week. Trading my Hx stomp for a Mesa 50/50 power amp.


----------



## SamSam

Contemplating on whether to upgrade my Izotope Community Appreciation bundle or just buy one of the fab filter bundles.

There seems to be some complaints regarding izotope moving their focus onto the subscriptions which has me doubting its long term value.


----------



## rokket2005

I bought 10 of those $1 20 foot cables from reverb cause you probably can never have too many cables.


----------



## Valdra

rokket2005 said:


> I bought 10 of those $1 20 foot cables from reverb cause you probably can never have too many cables.



Good call! I just bought 5 of the orange braided. $16 after tax and shipping is pretty solid.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm looking for a delay or reverb pedal that has infinite repeat function so you can set up drones for practicing over. Recommendations?


----------



## thebeesknees22

SamSam said:


> Contemplating on whether to upgrade my Izotope Community Appreciation bundle or just buy one of the fab filter bundles.
> 
> There seems to be some complaints regarding izotope moving their focus onto the subscriptions which has me doubting its long term value.




if you have one fabfilter plugin already then you can do a custom bundle. I just did one. Picked the ones I wanted and it turned out to be a pretty good sale.


----------



## spacebard

I just got 2 brand new Tama ms756lbk mic stand for $99 each. They usually sells for $149.


----------



## laxu

USMarine75 said:


> I'm looking for a delay or reverb pedal that has infinite repeat function so you can set up drones for practicing over. Recommendations?


Why not just buy some very simple looper for that? Like one of the Ditto pedals or something.


----------



## USMarine75

laxu said:


> Why not just buy some very simple looper for that? Like one of the Ditto pedals or something.



I have a looper, but I'm looking for something where I can just capture a note or chord real quick. So far been looking at the EHX Freeze and Gamechanger Audio.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I have a looper, but I'm looking for something where I can just capture a note or chord real quick. So far been looking at the EHX Freeze and Gamechanger Audio.



The EHX Freeze is what I came to recommend actually.


----------



## Millul

Of all things, I think I'll soon order a Taylor GS Mini (the Hog version).
AND still looking for the right superstrat (possibly in a trade for my Suhr Satin)
AND amp gas is always just below the surface...and at times, not so below.


----------



## USMarine75

I think my Sweetwater rep is losing interest in me or possibly cheating? I've sent him multiple emails about preordering stuff and getting a discount and he hasnt responded since July 2. Anyone ever have this issue? Last time I called and explained situation and asked for a new rep... and they transferred me to him lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> I think my Sweetwater rep is losing interest in me or possibly cheating? I've sent him multiple emails about preordering stuff and getting a discount and he hasnt responded since July 2. Anyone ever have this issue? Last time I called and explained situation and asked for a new rep... and they transferred me to him lol.



Man, I thought this was the First World Problem thread. 

Maybe he's on vacation? LOA? Transfered? Quit? 

I typically have the opposite problem, an abundance of communication. That said, my rep Joe (PM if you want full name. Can you request someone even?) has been pretty great, and I mostly buy odds and ends from Sweetwater, and sometimes drum stuff when I feel like cheating on DCGL.


----------



## Bearitone

Really want to pull the trigger on this used prestige
https://reverb.com/item/40657131-20...ge-rg1280-superstrat-w-dimarzio-s-grey-pewter


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> Really want to pull the trigger on this used prestige
> https://reverb.com/item/40657131-20...ge-rg1280-superstrat-w-dimarzio-s-grey-pewter



Any reason in particular? It's kinda pricey (~$160 just in shipping) for something this thrashed. It's going to need some fretwork right off the bat too. 

Is used Prestige pricing that whacky still?


----------



## Bearitone

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any reason in particular? It's kinda pricey (~$160 just in shipping) for something this thrashed. It's going to need some fretwork right off the bat too.
> 
> Is used Prestige pricing that whacky still?


Yikes didn’t notice the shipping.
As for fret work, pitting is unavoidable over time isn’t it?

Figure as long as it plays nice I could clean up the hardware and have a pretty good piece overall


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> Yikes didn’t notice the shipping.
> As for fret work, pitting is unavoidable over time isn’t it?
> 
> Figure as long as it plays nice I could clean up the hardware and have a pretty good piece overall



Pictures aren't great, but it looks a good deal more extreme than some minor pitting.


----------



## gclef

My next big purchase is a custom vola oz 7string.

My next small purchase will be a set of pickups for my rg921.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Really want to pull the trigger on this used prestige
> https://reverb.com/item/40657131-20...ge-rg1280-superstrat-w-dimarzio-s-grey-pewter



Is there an area of that guitar that isn't beat? That was likely owned by a kid and never put in a case a day of it's life. Hard pass for me lol.


----------



## Demiurge

There's even wood missing on the treble side of the middle pickup. Prior owner must've been a ska monster.


----------



## rokket2005

Mojo stomp boxes is a cool guy if nothing else, he used to hangout on the ug forums years ago. I wouldn't buy an Ibanez from Australia though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think some turd stump tried doing an at home relic job. Yikes.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Is there an area of that guitar that isn't beat? That was likely owned by a kid and never put in a case a day of it's life. Hard pass for me lol.


I thought you like relicced guitars? 

kidding


----------



## 4Eyes

Bearitone said:


> Really want to pull the trigger on this used prestige
> https://reverb.com/item/40657131-20...ge-rg1280-superstrat-w-dimarzio-s-grey-pewter


the seller better has steel hands otherwise I can't imagine how you can destroy bridge like that, even though it's "well played"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

4Eyes said:


> the seller better has steel hands otherwise I can't imagine how you can destroy bridge like that, even though it's "well played"



It's corrosion from sweat and poor maintenance practices.


----------



## USMarine75

Listing ended? I wonder if he got too many emails offering lowballs?

It looks like it needs a complete refret at a minimum just to be playable. 

And I'm still not understanding how hard someone would have to pick to wear away the paint like that on treble side of strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Listing ended? I wonder if he got too many emails offering lowballs?
> 
> It looks like it needs a complete refret at a minimum just to be playable.
> 
> And I'm still not understanding how hard someone would have to pick to wear away the paint like that on treble side of strings.



Someone played the absolute fuck out of that thing. They might not have taken the best care of it, but they certainly _loved_ it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That was the Longshoreman's break room guitar at Pier 12.


----------



## nightlight

I just had the best July in a long time! I managed to convince a friend to sell me some of his most prized possessions today. What a champ. 

I got a:

Mesa Boogie Quad Preamp - This is sort of like a dream for me, I've always wanted a IIC+ or III and this supposedly is the best of both worlds. 






Mesa 2:100 Rectifier Power Amp - I am intrigued by this thing. 100 watts of stereo power. It's basically the power section of a dual or triple rectifier. 







Just a couple of days back, I also scored an Axe FXIII. This device is self-explanatory:







There goes my budget for the rest of the year, but I am very, very happy.


----------



## technomancer

nightlight said:


> I just had the best July in a long time! I managed to convince a friend to sell me some of his most prized possessions today. What a champ.
> 
> I got a:
> 
> Mesa Boogie Quad Preamp - This is sort of like a dream for me, I've always wanted a IIC+ or III and this supposedly is the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95780
> 
> 
> 
> Mesa 2:100 Rectifier Power Amp - I am intrigued by this thing. 100 watts of stereo power. It's basically the power section of a dual or triple rectifier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of days back, I also scored an Axe FXIII. This device is self-explanatory:
> 
> View attachment 95782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes my budget for the rest of the year, but I am very, very happy.




I love that the pre is mint but the footswitch looks like it was drug behind a car for a year then dipped in salt water and left to rust 

That said assuming that footswitch keeps working that will be an amazing rig


----------



## c7spheres

nightlight said:


> I just had the best July in a long time! I managed to convince a friend to sell me some of his most prized possessions today. What a champ.
> 
> I got a:
> 
> Mesa Boogie Quad Preamp - This is sort of like a dream for me, I've always wanted a IIC+ or III and this supposedly is the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95780
> 
> 
> 
> Mesa 2:100 Rectifier Power Amp - I am intrigued by this thing. 100 watts of stereo power. It's basically the power section of a dual or triple rectifier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of days back, I also scored an Axe FXIII. This device is self-explanatory:
> 
> View attachment 95782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes my budget for the rest of the year, but I am very, very happy.



All I'm saying is you shouldn't have to drug your freinds to get them to sell the gear. If he want's it back give it back to him. He was obviously very drunk or something.


----------



## nightlight

c7spheres said:


> All I'm saying is you shouldn't have to drug your freinds to get them to sell the gear. If he want's it back give it back to him. He was obviously very drunk or something.



Nah, just cold hard cash. He's a Mesa Boogie collector, has a JP2C, Mark IV, Mark III blue stripe, Mark II, etc. His favourite is the Mark III, says it beats his JP2C hollow. I tried to convince him to sell me that as well but he laughed at me. 



technomancer said:


> I love that the pre is mint but the footswitch looks like it was drug behind a car for a year then dipped in salt water and left to rust
> 
> That said assuming that footswitch keeps working that will be an amazing rig



Haha, yeah, I know. You could need a tetanus shot after stepping on that. He was upfront about it, and it's still working, so no issue. I might look into getting it painted just to avoid the rust eating through the casing.

I mean, this could be the marriage of Mark series preamp and recto power amp that everyone has dreamed of.


----------



## Millul

Gotta say, @BadSeed 's latest vid makes a pretty darn good case for a Mooer preamp pedal...


----------



## USMarine75

Next purchase is nothing lol.

I had an alternate Sweetwater rep contact me after 3 weeks of no replies. Not only does he have no record of my 5150 Iconic order but offered only 7% off of one of the new Fender amps. The Iconic was only 8% and the Blackmore pedals was 0% (which I get because of being LE).

So I contacted Prymaxe and they don't even have the Iconic or Fender amps. Then I contacted CME and they only offered me 5% off of a new Epiphone Slash and 3% on the Fender amp.

Wtf is going on?


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Next purchase is nothing lol.
> 
> I had an alternate Sweetwater rep contact me after 3 weeks of no replies. Not only does he have no record of my 5150 Iconic order but offered only 7% off of one of the new Fender amps. The Iconic was only 8% and the Blackmore pedals was 0% (which I get because of being LE).
> 
> So I contacted Prymaxe and they don't even have the Iconic or Fender amps. Then I contacted CME and they only offered me 5% off of a new Epiphone Slash and 3% on the Fender amp.
> 
> Wtf is going on?



Demand is through the roof so places aren't discounting as much?


----------



## nightlight

USMarine75 said:


> Next purchase is nothing lol.
> 
> I had an alternate Sweetwater rep contact me after 3 weeks of no replies. Not only does he have no record of my 5150 Iconic order but offered only 7% off of one of the new Fender amps. The Iconic was only 8% and the Blackmore pedals was 0% (which I get because of being LE).
> 
> So I contacted Prymaxe and they don't even have the Iconic or Fender amps. Then I contacted CME and they only offered me 5% off of a new Epiphone Slash and 3% on the Fender amp.
> 
> Wtf is going on?



I'd hold off just a few months till Black Friday/Cyber Monday. There may be other sales coming up with 15-20% off. Remember, July 4 just went by.


----------



## budda

I may have accidentally changed @USMarine75 to "something"


----------



## Mourguitars

nightlight said:


> I just had the best July in a long time! I managed to convince a friend to sell me some of his most prized possessions today. What a champ.
> 
> I got a:
> 
> Mesa Boogie Quad Preamp - This is sort of like a dream for me, I've always wanted a IIC+ or III and this supposedly is the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95780
> 
> 
> 
> Mesa 2:100 Rectifier Power Amp - I am intrigued by this thing. 100 watts of stereo power. It's basically the power section of a dual or triple rectifier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of days back, I also scored an Axe FXIII. This device is self-explanatory:
> 
> View attachment 95782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes my budget for the rest of the year, but I am very, very happy.




Nice ...cool gear haul...enjoy !

I guess you can use the Ax3 for effects...you will love stuff in stereo !

Fractal effects are top notch...

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Ive been playing more...having the time is something you can buy but ...

I bought a SD-1 from a friend that was going to send it back..i said ill buy it and i put it in my rack tray...i have my MIJ one on my pedalboard

I have so much stuff laying around i put the MXR Eq in my rack tray that i never used ...lol...sounds great...it took some of the mids i didnt like out of the Kartakou pre...very useful...put my Timmy clone i built in as well in the rack tray

I rewired the back of my rack finally with some george L's cables , installed the shorter power cables, done my cable mgt and everything is nice and tighty...with stuff i bought months ago...man it looks nice...i can have a party in there now....so much room....i really like those motion sensor LED lights i bought from Amazon...made things easy

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Ive been playing more...having the time is something you can buy but ...
> 
> I bought a SD-1 from a friend that was going to send it back..i said ill buy it and i put it in my rack tray...i have my MIJ one on my pedalboard
> 
> I have so much stuff laying around i put the MXR Eq in my rack tray that i never used ...lol...sounds great...it took some of the mids i didnt like out of the Kartakou pre...very useful...put my Timmy clone i built in as well in the rack tray
> 
> I rewired the back of my rack finally with some george L's cables , installed the shorter power cables, done my cable mgt and everything is nice and tighty...with stuff i bought months ago...man it looks nice...i can have a party in there now....so much room....i really like those motion sensor LED lights i bought from Amazon...made things easy
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 95840
> 
> 
> View attachment 95841


Hey, does your Wonder Drive cut a lot of bass, or are the Tight and Bite knobs kinda subtle? Did you use Rev 1 values, or Rev 2?

Mine can make a sound much meaner, but it doesn't really get super tight, like the Dwarven Hammer. I thought it would. The Bite and Tight knobs are pretty subtle overall. I am wondering if an older version was more dramatic.


----------



## Mourguitars

Its V2 i think...i bought another PCB but havent had time to build it...you can find the sweet spot but its kinda woofy or to bitey on the controls....best way i can describe it...but i like it....the Muzzle clamps pretty hard so that adds tightness but i run the tightness at 11am or 1pm usually on both that and Bite

But it does sound good with my rig....i really only liked the Dwarves hammer on a few settings...the rest were like ..nope ! lol...i think it was the 2nd and 4th click on the rotary knob

The Timmy clone beat out the Ember boost...in that spot, but i am going to do another pedalboard with just my PedalPCB pedals ive built...revist them

Was going to put in the Buxom boost thats a awesome pedal...but i need something i can add a little more gain./ flavor....i run my gain low on the Pre amps ...them add with a boost pedal...and i tweak by ear vs the knobs..dont look at the settings i was playing around last night with each Pre amp...lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

I forgot all what i built thats boxed away....heres a few ..i might dig out the Queen of Bone and try that with the backplate pre in the rack. or the clean channel on the Archon.....see what all the fuss is about..i paid a pretty penny for the diodes in that thing ...thankful i took pic's....lol

I put Green LEDs in the TS per Chuck Bones on that forum...man what a smooth TS...i like that one, oh wait i see that black pearl drive...lol

Mike


----------



## nightlight

Mourguitars said:


> Nice ...cool gear haul...enjoy !
> 
> I guess you can use the Ax3 for effects...you will love stuff in stereo !
> 
> Fractal effects are top notch...
> 
> Mike



Thanks! I was actually thinking of doing that instead of an earlier idea I had about putting a Kemper in the Axe's loop. So many things to try out.


----------



## USMarine75

My anaconda don't want none,
Unless you've got buns, hun.


----------



## oniduder

rebought a isp g rack, shown in da rack, returned the newer offering from isp (hum distractor?) idk and got this V3 for cheap on the guitarcenter

haven't played the damn amp, looking for a decent midi controller to simplify my switcher habit, (amp switcher habit)

pics because yeah that's the reason for forums i think? old school insragrahm? sp, or whatever...


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Its V2 i think...i bought another PCB but havent had time to build it...you can find the sweet spot but its kinda woofy or to bitey on the controls....best way i can describe it...but i like it....the Muzzle clamps pretty hard so that adds tightness but i run the tightness at 11am or 1pm usually on both that and Bite
> 
> But it does sound good with my rig....i really only liked the Dwarves hammer on a few settings...the rest were like ..nope ! lol...i think it was the 2nd and 4th click on the rotary knob
> 
> The Timmy clone beat out the Ember boost...in that spot, but i am going to do another pedalboard with just my PedalPCB pedals ive built...revist them
> 
> Was going to put in the Buxom boost thats a awesome pedal...but i need something i can add a little more gain./ flavor....i run my gain low on the Pre amps ...them add with a boost pedal...and i tweak by ear vs the knobs..dont look at the settings i was playing around last night with each Pre amp...lol
> 
> Mike


I really thought the tight on the Wonder would be like the tight on the Buxom, but it is very subtle. It just wasnt what I expected. I keep thinking it is broken, lol. I have heard the earlier versions of the original pedal were more dramatic, so it makes me wonder about building an earlier version.

I mostly like the Hammer on the 2nd and 3rd click, but I haven't really tried with low tuned 7 strings yet.

I just finished a Timmy V3. I really like it more than other Timmy clones I have heard. The V3 has a gain switch, and I dont really need the higher gain, but it also makes the bass and treble more dramatic, so it can really get a tight low end compared to other Timmy versions I have heard.

I just finished a Buxom also, and I am really liking it also.

I have built around 15 pedals over the last month or so, so I have a ton of them to learn, lol. I just finished the TC Pre / 33 / Grind clone the other day, and really liking it better than a previous version I made years ago.

I was going to do an Ember, but I am just not sure it would be useful compared to all the others I have done. I REALLY want a Muzzle, but the chips are all out of stock. I will do one whenever they are available again.

Finishing a Warden Compressor, Op Amp Big Muff, and Space Spiral clone now.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I forgot all what i built thats boxed away....heres a few ..i might dig out the Queen of Bone and try that with the backplate pre in the rack. or the clean channel on the Archon.....see what all the fuss is about..i paid a pretty penny for the diodes in that thing ...thankful i took pic's....lol
> 
> I put Green LEDs in the TS per Chuck Bones on that forum...man what a smooth TS...i like that one, oh wait i see that black pearl drive...lol
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 95842


Your labeling looks so much better than mine, lol. I usually just write on there with a paint marker. Funny, I finished a pink with purple knobs one the other day also, lol. A Mu-Tron Phasor II clone.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Your labeling looks so much better than mine, lol. I usually just write on there with a paint marker. Funny, I finished a pink with purple knobs one the other day also, lol. A Mu-Tron Phasor II clone.




LOL...P-touch !

I have vertigo a lot so me trying to put a label on straight with me spinning counter clockwise...takes a lot of luck....lol

Thats why i space my sentences ...but thanks !

Certain color enclosures take those labels well......White shades and Black and Matte im not happy with unless you trim the labels close....but again thanks !

Mike


----------



## Bearitone

My used Kemper Power Rack came today! It only has one profile on it from the previous owner (Friedman JJ) but it kicks ass! I was able to get a few effects going including a pitch-down and I’m just having a blast for the first time in a long time. I wish I made the switch sooner.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> My used Kemper Power Rack came today! It only has one profile on it from the previous owner (Friedman JJ) but it kicks ass! I was able to get a few effects going including a pitch-down and I’m just having a blast for the first time in a long time. I wish I made the switch sooner.



Sign up for Tone Junkie emails. They send out free samples for every pack. And they have flash discounts up to 90%. And they have a huge free pack with tons of profiles.

Cililab had a huge 70-90% coupon going for a long time too and they have some great high gain stuff.

And if you search through the Rig Sharing for 5150, 5153, EVH, Peavey, Mesa, etc you'll find a ton of good free profiles. I set it to 5 star and most positive reviews and just downloaded everything.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Sign up for Tone Junkie emails. They send out free samples for every pack. And they have flash discounts up to 90%. And they have a huge free pack with tons of profiles.
> 
> Cililab had a huge 70-90% coupon going for a long time too and they have some great high gain stuff.
> 
> And if you search through the Rig Sharing for 5150, 5153, EVH, Peavey, Mesa, etc you'll find a ton of good free profiles. I set it to 5 star and most positive reviews and just downloaded everything.


Bro thank you for the tips!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm not interested in buying, but I am curious who made these.

http://vinnievincent.com/product/the-vinnie-vincent-guitarmageddon-double-v-guitar-white-gold/


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Bro thank you for the tips!



Here is the coupon code for Cililab:

564SVR

https://cililabkpaprofiles.bigcartel.com/

Unfortunately it only discounts 40% now. He must have changed it because it was around 80% for a long time. Still a good deal and his packs are awesome.


----------



## budda

Was considering a gorgeous looking partscaster strat, but will try to remain strong to my "no more this year" plan.

The last one to come in ships on Monday.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally pulled the trigger on some DT770 Pro 250 ohm headphones since my Focal Spirit's are completely shot now. Canadian prices still suck, but after calculating the gas money it would take to drive to the US and back it wasn't going to save much money to do that. 


Oh and I picked up the cheap version of liquidsonic's seventh heaven reverb. I love this thing. Easily my favorite reverb by far for room verb out of all the ones I've tried.


----------



## budda

@thebeesknees22 report back, im slacking on some DT's as im not working on mixing yet  (also not sure about 770/880/990, theres many a thread)


----------



## thebeesknees22

will do!

yeah i had a hard time making up my mind on what to go with. I went with a closed back so I can track with them too, but at some point down the road I do want to get a pair of open back's too. 

There are so many reviews about this and that being the best it felt like everything was just splitting hairs at some point. It sucks not really being able to just go in and try a bunch in person before buying. I guess I cooould do that now, but eh......... That thought isn't very comfy to me right now.

will keep you posted!


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not interested in buying, but I am curious who made these.
> 
> http://vinnievincent.com/product/the-vinnie-vincent-guitarmageddon-double-v-guitar-white-gold/



I seen one of those on the Miami section ( South Fl ) Craigs list last week..lol....mans thats 5 pointy ends !

Looks cool tho, im a die hard Charvel/Jackson fan...i went and looked for the ad..when i seen it it again i looked at the pics something was off...its a replica...hard pass for $2500

I like Vinnies music...i wore his cassettes out in my truck and have them in my iTunes or Music what evers it call now...he rocked

Its mos def a unique looking guitar !
Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I really thought the tight on the Wonder would be like the tight on the Buxom, but it is very subtle. It just wasnt what I expected. I keep thinking it is broken, lol. I have heard the earlier versions of the original pedal were more dramatic, so it makes me wonder about building an earlier version.
> 
> I mostly like the Hammer on the 2nd and 3rd click, but I haven't really tried with low tuned 7 strings yet.
> 
> I just finished a Timmy V3. I really like it more than other Timmy clones I have heard. The V3 has a gain switch, and I dont really need the higher gain, but it also makes the bass and treble more dramatic, so it can really get a tight low end compared to other Timmy versions I have heard.
> 
> I just finished a Buxom also, and I am really liking it also.
> 
> I have built around 15 pedals over the last month or so, so I have a ton of them to learn, lol. I just finished the TC Pre / 33 / Grind clone the other day, and really liking it better than a previous version I made years ago.
> 
> I was going to do an Ember, but I am just not sure it would be useful compared to all the others I have done. I REALLY want a Muzzle, but the chips are all out of stock. I will do one whenever they are available again.
> 
> Finishing a Warden Compressor, Op Amp Big Muff, and Space Spiral clone now.




I thought i seen the Rev1 values on the build sheet..it was like 5 parts ..i just went and looked...they are the same..lol...

Post on the Forum asking how you can tighten that pedal up....Ole Chuckie Bones or other builders will chime in telling you what values to change....Guys are great over there , very helpful...in fact ill do it...i have another PCB to build and our Biz will slow a little when kids finally go back to school next month

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> I seen one of those on the Miami section ( South Fl ) Craigs list last week..lol....mans thats 5 pointy ends !
> 
> Looks cool tho, im a die hard Charvel/Jackson fan...i went and looked for the ad..when i seen it it again i looked at the pics something was off...its a replica...hard pass for $2500
> 
> I like Vinnies music...i wore his cassettes out in my truck and have them in my iTunes or Music what evers it call now...he rocked
> 
> Its mos def a unique looking guitar !
> Mike


I don't care for Vinnie at all, and I find his leads to be obnoxious. A KISS fan posted it elsewhere. Apparently it is a cheap guitar from DHgate for around $350. This kind of shit is why I think Vinnie deserves to be in the shitty place he is in.

https://www.dhgate.com/product/rare-double-v-jack-kiss-vinnie-vincent-pearl/551525732.html

https://www.dhgate.com/product/cust...otgreen_4.6050606.#cppd-2-5|null::r7642452155


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't care for Vinnie at all, and I find his leads to be obnoxious. A KISS fan posted it elsewhere. Apparently it is a cheap guitar from DHgate for around $350. This kind of shit is why I think Vinnie deserves to be in the shitty place he is in.
> 
> https://www.dhgate.com/product/rare-double-v-jack-kiss-vinnie-vincent-pearl/551525732.html
> 
> https://www.dhgate.com/product/custom-ed-roman-vinnie-vincent-flying-v-double/580698878.html?dspm=pcen.pd.alsobuy.2.AfAikd3rG7ZAP6zTaKXE&resource_id=580698878&scm_id=rec.yml..._hkbb_related_cppd_r8_2001_null_notgreen_4.6050606.#cppd-2-5|null::r7642452155



You're telling me the animal abuser is also a greedy piece of shit?


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I thought i seen the Rev1 values on the build sheet..it was like 5 parts ..i just went and looked...they are the same..lol...
> 
> Post on the Forum asking how you can tighten that pedal up....Ole Chuckie Bones or other builders will chime in telling you what values to change....Guys are great over there , very helpful...in fact ill do it...i have another PCB to build and our Biz will slow a little when kids finally go back to school next month
> 
> Mike


Yeah, there is a post on there where someone asked about the Rev, and he posted what the values should be for Rev 1, and said he needed to fix the document. I guess he forgot, lol.

I didnt know if I wanted to modify my original, even if it wasnt what I expected, so I thought about buying a second one also to experiment with also.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're telling me the animal abuser is also a greedy piece of shit?


Yeah. Yet KISS fans still love this fucking dork. His songwriting is boring most of the time, his solos are like taking a dremel to your ears, his lyrics are just horrid, and to top it all off, he rips fans off repeatedly. Where's the box set, Vinnie? Plus he used to sell guitars to fans for exorbitant prices claiming them to be his favorite, claiming to be this guitar or that. It was to the point where you had to match fretboard material inconsistencies to verify if it was that guitar or not. I don't trust him one bit.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Yeah, there is a post on there where someone asked about the Rev, and he posted what the values should be for Rev 1, and said he needed to fix the document. I guess he forgot, lol.
> 
> I didnt know if I wanted to modify my original, even if it wasnt what I expected, so I thought about buying a second one also to experiment with also.



Reduce C1...to 100n

link to my post in sure others will chime in later
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/wonder-drive.7641/


----------



## Ribboz

A new 5A roasted flame maple neck for the guitar in my avatar picture.  Very excited.


----------



## Mourguitars

Just Pm a guy over at TGP on a Suhr Doug Aldrich Zebra bridge 53mm

I have a USA Dean Hardtail im trying to find the right pickup for...

Just bought it...

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Reduce C1...to 100n
> 
> link to my post in sure others will chime in later
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/wonder-drive.7641/


Here is a link to the other thread I mentioned:

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/wonder-drive-alternate-values.6572/#post-64296

Yeah, I tried to lower the resister in series with that cap, and it got all bright and clanky, so I think it was too much. I hate to change the cap because I would have to tear it all apart, but then again, it might make it more useful. As it is now, it just isn't as useful as the other ones I have built.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Here is a link to the other thread I mentioned:
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/wonder-drive-alternate-values.6572/#post-64296
> 
> Yeah, I tried to lower the resister in series with that cap, and it got all bright and clanky, so I think it was too much. I hate to change the cap because I would have to tear it all apart, but then again, it might make it more useful. As it is now, it just isn't as useful as the other ones I have built.



lets wait till my buddy Chucky Bones chime in ...he will fix it ! LOL

Edit:

Just read that thread...On the build docs the values were wrong on V1...hmmm, i see what V1 should have been...


----------



## MFB

I've been practicing a good chunk of the early Bodom rhythm stuff lately, and it makes me realize that I do need an amp for the other side of the coin that my Zombie II can't provide; Mesa is definitely more MY sounding type of amp, and what I think of for a distorted tone, but when you use it to practice stuff that wasn't played with one - it sounds ...off?

The problem is finding whatever the fuck lunchbox amp I enjoy that has that sound


----------



## SamSam

I received my Sennheiser HD600s this week. I should have invested in a pair sooner.

I'm listening to mixes in a different way. Absolute game changer for my critical listening experience.


----------



## oniduder

Carvin v3 sounds really nice 

Starting a new ONI build 

it’s going to be a little bit different and pure awesome sauce


----------



## Millul

MFB said:


> I've been practicing a good chunk of the early Bodom rhythm stuff lately, and it makes me realize that I do need an amp for the other side of the coin that my Zombie II can't provide; Mesa is definitely more MY sounding type of amp, and what I think of for a distorted tone, but when you use it to practice stuff that wasn't played with one - it sounds ...off?
> 
> The problem is finding whatever the fuck lunchbox amp I enjoy that has that sound



Well, Joyo has Bantamps to cover most of the possible metal grounds, so...


----------



## MFB

Millul said:


> Well, Joyo has Bantamps to cover most of the possible metal grounds, so...



Yeah, and I know through Demiurges experience that their Marshall isn't as high gain as one would want the gain to be; I was listening to clips of the Firebrand and one is probably gonna end up in my house, since Roope used Engl and it has that midrange throaty sound that Bodom got from the JVM/Engl mix.

Something Wild was done with a 5150, so I might take a look at the VIVO as well, but I remember not being too thrilled with it compared to the 6505MH. It's half the cost so it makes sense, but still, wish it was a little closer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Yeah, and I know through Demiurges experience that their Marshall isn't as high gain as one would want the gain to be; I was listening to clips of the Firebrand and one is probably gonna end up in my house, since Roope used Engl and it has that midrange throaty sound that Bodom got from the JVM/Engl mix.
> 
> Something Wild was done with a 5150, so I might take a look at the VIVO as well, but I remember not being too thrilled with it compared to the 6505MH. It's half the cost so it makes sense, but still, wish it was a little closer.


just grab some amt preamps and run them into the zombie. The AMT stuff is great ime.


----------



## USMarine75

If i can find a store to give 20% off this is happening. Because I'm not spending $3k. Anyone have any connections PM me. Cuz I'll do philthy things to get one of these.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 95953
> 
> 
> If i can find a store to give 20% off this is happening. Because I'm not spending $3k. Anyone have any connections PM me. Cuz I'll do philthy things to get one of these.



Good luck with that, you'd be more likely to find a used one


----------



## Millul

KnightBrolaire said:


> just grab some amt preamps and run them into the zombie. The AMT stuff is great ime.



For the 5150 sound, I'd go with the Mooer preamp pedal (prob getting one next week), not sure if they do an Engl one as well?
Was tempted by the Firebrand myself, to quench that Engl thirst.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Millul said:


> For the 5150 sound, I'd go with the Mooer preamp pedal (prob getting one next week), not sure if they do an Engl one as well?
> Was tempted by the Firebrand myself, to quench that Engl thirst.


I found the mooer 5150 stuff to be worse than the amt stuff tbh. Mooer does have an engl blackmore preamp.


----------



## Millul

Half the price, though


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone try the SD Slash pickups? 

Yay/Nay/Whatevs?


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone try the SD Slash pickups?
> 
> Yay/Nay/Whatevs?



I vaguely recall having them in a les paul quite a while ago and liking them... but that's about it


----------



## ATRguitar91

budda said:


> @thebeesknees22 report back, im slacking on some DT's as im not working on mixing yet  (also not sure about 770/880/990, theres many a thread)


I have the 770 and 880, love em both! If you don't absolutely need the isolation, I'd opt for the 880 since it's flatter overall.


----------



## budda

ATRguitar91 said:


> I have the 770 and 880, love em both! If you don't absolutely need the isolation, I'd opt for the 880 since it's flatter overall.



My music nook is under the baby's room, gonna be going closed-back for that + tracking.


----------



## BabUShka

My next buy will probably be an ENGL Fireball 25. Used to have the 60W version that I sold after moving in an apartment many years ago. Monster amp. Now i have the space and possibility to play a tube amp, the 25W version would be perfect.


----------



## Millul

Technically not "next" as I paid for it already, but my new Taylor GS Mini 'hog should be delivered tomorrow! Haven't had an acoustic in at least 15 years!


----------



## laxu

I'm going to give pedals a go. I've been using multifx units for over 10 years now but I want to get into building some stuff myself and build a "just what I need" type board as a polar opposite to my "everything but the kitchen sink" modeler setups. A couple of overdrives, tuner, noise gate, delay and reverb.

I just ordered some pedal kits to build from Musikding. Hudson Broadcast and both sides of the Browne Protein. Thinking of trying the UAD Starlight and Golden Reverberator for delay/reverb through my Fryette PS-100's fx loop. I tried the Fractal FM3 through that and it sounded pretty great but adjusting it from the front panel is just...ugh.


----------



## StevenC

My Buzzaround should be here this week, so I guess next is a Les Paul Custom 3 pick up, a JC-120 and some Hiwatt stacks.


----------



## SamSam

Decided to go for the Izotope Mix and Master bundle. 

I'll get good use out of it as a learning tool and a lot of the features seem newbie friendly. I was tempted by the fabfilter pack but I figured I would find my feet a bit more first and then get fabfilter in the future once I feel I will make the most of it.


----------



## BabUShka

laxu said:


> I'm going to give pedals a go. I've been using multifx units for over 10 years now but I want to get into building some stuff myself and build a "just what I need" type board as a polar opposite to my "everything but the kitchen sink" modeler setups. A couple of overdrives, tuner, noise gate, delay and reverb.
> 
> I just ordered some pedal kits to build from Musikding. Hudson Broadcast and both sides of the Browne Protein. Thinking of trying the UAD Starlight and Golden Reverberator for delay/reverb through my Fryette PS-100's fx loop. I tried the Fractal FM3 through that and it sounded pretty great but adjusting it from the front panel is just...ugh.



Good choise ordering from Musikding. Ive build a couple of pedals (TS9, distortion plus, der May boost, Treble boost, analog delay) and a tube amp (Madamp A15 Mkii) from Musikding. Good quality and really good customer support.


----------



## Spinedriver

Evidently, since I picked up the Strymon Big Sky, that freed up the Blue Sky to be traded in. Took it to the local L&M and netted myself a JHS Bonsai overdrive.
For those not familliar, it has 9 different variations of the 'Tube Driver' circuit which is pretty cool if you use different amps/amp sims that don't always work well with a traditional 'TS9'.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Didn’t think it was going to happen this year. Starting this week off right after last week was incredibly terrible.


----------



## odibrom

Kyle Jordan said:


> Didn’t think it was going to happen this year. Starting this week off right after last week was incredibly terrible.



Getting a new guitar is known to almost work as therapy... please don't forget the NGD when it comes... for how many months are we to expect this pregnancy?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

9 or so actually.  I asked Brandon to ask the team to hold off a bit on the build to give me more breathing room money wise. I wanted to lock the price in though now before inflation became even more ridiculous.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> 9 or so actually.  I asked Brandon to ask the team to hold off a bit on the build to give me more breathing room money wise. I wanted to lock the price in though now before inflation became even more ridiculous.



That's great dude - what specs did you finally settle on?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> That's great dude - what specs did you finally settle on?



Very simple.

080 Raw
Black
Evertune
EMGs
White Dot and 080 inlays
Green Luminlay sides


They have so many cool finishes and there were some I was incredibly tempted by, but the more I looked and the more I played of my current guitars, the more I realized that a sleek and stealthy look was what I was after. And I went EMG over Fishman simply because I know EMGs really well and how to manipulate them. I can always swap pickups later if I really want to. Starting with a known aspect seemed to set up for an initial win and good place to move forward from if I choose to look at other pickups.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Very simple.
> 
> 080 Raw
> Black
> Evertune
> EMGs
> White Dot and 080 inlays
> Green Luminlay sides
> 
> 
> They have so many cool finishes and there were some I was incredibly tempted by, but the more I looked and the more I played of my current guitars, the more I realized that a sleek and stealthy look was what I was after. And I went EMG over Fishman simply because I know EMGs really well and how to manipulate them. I can always swap pickups later if I really want to. Starting with a known aspect seemed to set up for an initial win and good place to move forward from if I choose to look at other pickups.



Yea, I like those similar raw black builds, especially single hum. And once you start looking at the finish upcharges, the raw black becomes an even more tempting option.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still set on an Axe 3
But I'm also thinking about cutting corners and getting the Helix (LT) so I can also put the extra $$$ on a 7-string I'm looking at. Someone stop me.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still set on an Axe 3
> But I'm also thinking about cutting corners and getting the Helix (LT) so I can also put the extra $$$ on a 7-string I'm looking at. Someone stop me.



Do you have a DAW you like? If so, download the two week trial of Helix Native to see how you like it. 

I will freely admit to being quite irrationally biased against Line 6, and while I think Helix Native pales in comparison to my Axe III, it was better than I thought it was going to be. 

That said, stop fucking around and buy an Axe FX III. It is now without doubt the best piece of gear I’ve bought. I can do things with it that I’ve wanted to do for most of my playing career and can get tones out of it that I have been unable to get elsewhere. 

I’m not fully devout to the cult, but I cannot see myself without a version of the Axe so long as Cliff keeps it as deep and tweakable as it is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Do you have a DAW you like? If so, download the two week trial of Helix Native to see how you like it.
> 
> I will freely admit to being quite irrationally biased against Line 6, and while I think Helix Native pales in comparison to my Axe III, it was better than I thought it was going to be.
> 
> That said, stop fucking around and buy an Axe FX III. It is now without doubt the best piece of gear I’ve bought. I can do things with it that I’ve wanted to do for most of my playing career and can get tones out of it that I have been unable to get elsewhere.
> 
> I’m not fully devout to the cult, but I cannot see myself without a version of the Axe so long as Cliff keeps it as deep and tweakable as it is.



I've had the Helix and now own a POD Go. I can make them sound up to snuff for sure.

Just would want the increased versatility of the Axe 3 since it has more models that suit my needs (Wide-ass range of Mesas, Marshalls, hot-rodded Plexi clones, EVH amps, etc).


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yep, being able to take the already great sounding Mesa Marks and Rectos and make my “ideal” versions is one of my favorite things since Marks and Rectifiers are two of my most loved amps.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Get the Axe FX III. If you get the Helix, you're just going to end up selling it and getting an Axe FX III anyways.


----------



## laxu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still set on an Axe 3
> But I'm also thinking about cutting corners and getting the Helix (LT) so I can also put the extra $$$ on a 7-string I'm looking at. Someone stop me.


Why not the FM3 if you are set on Fractal?

Axe-Fx 3 is overkill for all but the biggest effects junkies.


----------



## Empryrean

laxu said:


> Why not the FM3 if you are set on Fractal?
> 
> Axe-Fx 3 is overkill for all but the biggest effects junkies.



yes yes... join the FM3 club. Then you have justification for new pedals, too


----------



## StevenC

Spinedriver said:


> Evidently, since I picked up the Strymon Big Sky, that freed up the Blue Sky to be traded in. Took it to the local L&M and netted myself a JHS Bonsai overdrive.
> For those not familliar, it has 9 different variations of the 'Tube Driver' circuit which is pretty cool if you use different amps/amp sims that don't always work well with a traditional 'TS9'.


FWIW, a Tube Driver is something completely different than a screamer.


----------



## Spinedriver

StevenC said:


> FWIW, a Tube Driver is something completely different than a screamer.



Yeah.. kind of a 'brain fart' there. lol... I meant to say tube screamer. I have NO idea why I said 'tube driver'.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

laxu said:


> Why not the FM3 if you are set on Fractal?
> 
> Axe-Fx 3 is overkill for all but the biggest effects junkies.






Empryrean said:


> yes yes... join the FM3 club. Then you have justification for new pedals, too



One of the main reasons I wanted to upgrade to the Helix/Axe is for stereo dual amps. Something I always used when I previously owned a Helix.


----------



## budda

All my dual amp presets are bass presets  (and only 2 or 3). That said, the factory presets that use dual amps are .


----------



## nightlight

You can do this on the Axe FX, get one!


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> View attachment 96071



PS - this is why you don't go to a major Fender CS dealer when you have Strat GAS 

It is not a good thing that I realized Empire Music is local to me...


----------



## Crungy

I've wanted an Ibanez 7 for a long time, and just ordered an '07 RG1527. Can't wait to play it!


----------



## c7spheres

Crungy said:


> I've wanted an Ibanez 7 for a long time, and just ordered an '07 RG1527. Can't wait to play it!


 You're in a for a good time with that one.


----------



## Choop

Crungy said:


> I've wanted an Ibanez 7 for a long time, and just ordered an '07 RG1527. Can't wait to play it!



The 1527 is awesome. Congrats! Do a NGD when it comes in! What color did you get? I've had the old purple "cosmic blue" and the dark "royal blue" I think; both were great guitars.


----------



## Crungy

I will! I hope to have it sometime next week, we'll see since any shipping now can be off by a day or five.

Picture from the ad, looks like royal blue to me:


----------



## odibrom

That's a cool finish... may she serves you well!...


----------



## Gmork

Just bought an original DOD deathmetal & metal X and might order an eventide blackhole pedal later


----------



## Crungy

Those old DOD pedals are awesome and I know you're going to do cool shit with them. Your videos rule.


----------



## 4Eyes

probably new interface - looking at RME


----------



## Gmork

Crungy said:


> Those old DOD pedals are awesome and I know you're going to do cool shit with them. Your videos rule.


Awww thanks man, glad you get some enjoyment from them.


----------



## Crungy

No problem, thanks for making cool videos!


----------



## USMarine75

My Slash Anaconda arrived. Might be the first time I've bought a guitar without preclearance from the wife. Interesting to see how this will go and if I can finagle the "this old thing?" excuse.


----------



## thebeesknees22

my DT770 Pro 250 ohm headphones came in!

First thoughts. 
Comfort = is pretty good. The pads aren't as squishy as they look. The band doesn't dig into my head. So that's A+ in my book.

In comparison to my old Focal Spirit Pros. The Focal's were maybe a little comfier for my bald head, but the build quality of the DT's is definitely a lot better and the comfort level is splitting hairs tbh. I just like the squishy pads of the focals. 

The DT's feel solid. More durable. The Focals were flimsy and felt easily breakable (and they were)

Sound wise - it's different for sure. Better/worse is subjective. I can't really say they're better without Sonarworks correction, or maybe I'm just so used to the Focal Spirits that the DT's feel way way different. The DT's have a lot more bass and a lot less mids, and a lot higher highs than the Focal's. So it's a bit of a shock when comparing the two.

I feel like the Focal's were clearer and sharper overall, but maybe lacking a tad in the bass where the DT's have a lot more.

With sonarworks, the DT's sound better overall, but it's poking thinks out in a bit of a weird way around 3.5kHz. If I nudge that down a dB or even 2 they sound better on this particular set. 

Overall I like the DT's so far. For the price they're really solid. It'll take me some time to get used to the sound difference, but I think they'll work really well. I'll probably look at getting a set of something else that's open back for mixing later on though


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After buying the Ibby doubleneck, I'm a bit behind on the purchase list. Even worse is that I'm seriously considering modding the doubleneck into stereo output Don Felder style using 2 Mad Hatter kits. 

But that just adds up to more Mad Hatter orders.  Plus I have to get the Tri Avatar v2. 

I'm also dangerously browsing the Sophia Tremolos site. The Global Tuner Pro block is really enticing, and Mike's (eaeolian) recent build thread is not helping at all...


----------



## Choop

Decided to shift my focus from the AC30 style amps to a Fender Bassman of some sort, for something even more simple that I can tinker around with. There's a Bassman 100 pretty close to me in great shape for ~$700...just trying to decide if I want it to be more of a full-on clean pedal platform or if I wanna look for a Bassman 50 and get more natural overdrive from the amp itself. Herm! D:


----------



## ATRguitar91

With my birthday coming up, I'm looking for something to grab. I don't feel like I'm lacking anything between my HX Stomp, preamp pedals, and variety of cabs.

At the moment I've honed in on either the Master Effects Marauder or grabbing a Ceres. Maybe even try a new poweramp as I've had my Rocktron Velocity for years now. Something more transparent like a Powerstage or Crown PA amp would be interesting with the Stomp.


----------



## USMarine75

Choop said:


> Decided to shift my focus from the AC30 style amps to a Fender Bassman of some sort, for something even more simple that I can tinker around with. There's a Bassman 100 pretty close to me in great shape for ~$700...just trying to decide if I want it to be more of a full-on clean pedal platform or if I wanna look for a Bassman 50 and get more natural overdrive from the amp itself. Herm! D:



How loud can you turn it up? A Bassman circuit in general (there is 1959/1960 410 combo, Blackface, Brown face, Silverface, Edge Drip, and 100) doesn't break up until around 6 and there is no master volume, although you can get some bark and decent SRV tones at 4. But true SRV tone happens at 6.

And its clean is not like modern amps most people are familiar with. I have a high end 1959 Bassman clone and at minimum volume (under 1) it is too loud for an apartment. The same is true for it's cousins like the Showman and Bandmaster.

This is at a 10:






This guy is awesome for Hendrix and SRV tones:


Tl;Dr you're going to need an attenuator.


----------



## Choop

USMarine75 said:


> How loud can you turn it up? A Bassman circuit in general (there is 1959/1960 410 combo, Blackface, Brown face, Silverface, Edge Drip, and 100) doesn't break up until around 6 and there is no master volume, although you can get some bark and decent SRV tones at 4. But true SRV tone happens at 6.
> 
> And its clean is not like modern amps most people are familiar with. I have a high end 1959 Bassman clone and at minimum volume (under 1) it is too loud for an apartment. The same is true for it's cousins like the Showman and Bandmaster.
> 
> This is at a 10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is awesome for Hendrix and SRV tones:
> 
> 
> Tl;Dr you're going to need an attenuator.




Thanks for the awesome examples! I live in a house, so I can turn up to a reasonable volume depending on the time of day. ~6 on the volume would probably be pushing it for home playing still, but I would be ok with compensating for gain with an OD or something. My girlfriend has a Bassman Ten actually, the silverface 410 one. I can play on it, but it has a bad speaker that she isn't motivated to have fixed, and it's not something I can use all the time.


----------



## Shask

I just keep building pedal clones. I cant stop, lol! I counted last night I have done 22 so far this summer, and have a few more on the way.

I also bought some push in Floyd tremelo bar upgrades for a few of my guitars.


----------



## narad

Arghh, one of my vintage US groove tube 6L6s went bad while at Mesa. Not sure exactly what the purchase will be, but probably not gonna find a direct replacement for that :-/


----------



## USMarine75

The new Epiphone Slash sig (Anaconda green) is killer. The Epiphone Probuckers are overwound (to match his Gibson Burstbuckers) and they sound killer IMO. So good that I'm holding off putting in his SD pickups until I've played it more. And from what I understand everything he's recorded (and maybe live?) have been the Burstbuckers. Very percussive tones that compress nicely with gain. 

My only initial "complaint" was it came from Music Zoo with fairly high action (Sweetwater, Andertons, and Wildwood have spoiled me with their free setups) and either the strings or frets have some kind of oxidation that stained my hands (this was after I cleaned strings btw). But TBH I'm digging the high action lol. I'm curious how much of the sustain and bark I'd lose by lowering it. I might try lowering a tiny amount just to make legato easier.

Another "negative" might be that the top definitely looks like low grade photoflame. It would feel great shame sitting next to a PRS lol. But it's also subtle in a good way. It is available in other colors that may look better up close and in person. YMMV

But in general Epiphone is really hitting it out of the park with these.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

USMarine75 said:


>




There is just something so damn good sounding about Tweeds. The 5F6A and 5F8A in particular for me. When they're clean, they have all the typical great Fender stuff, but a roundness and bounce there others lack. And their drive has such a great bark to it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shask said:


> I just keep building pedal clones. I cant stop, lol! I counted last night I have done 22 so far this summer, and have a few more on the way.
> 
> I also bought some push in Floyd tremelo bar upgrades for a few of my guitars.


damn, that's a lot. Want to finish my Hm2 clone for me? It's been sitting in my gear room for like 2 years unfinished


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Arghh, one of my vintage US groove tube 6L6s went bad while at Mesa. Not sure exactly what the purchase will be, but probably not gonna find a direct replacement for that :-/



Always keep a spare set of current production tubes to throw in an amp when shipping. Never ship stuff for service with expensive NOS tubes in it.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Always keep a spare set of current production tubes to throw in an amp when shipping. Never ship stuff for service with expensive NOS tubes in it.



 True. I'm not really sure why I had to send the tubes to begin with, but figured the advantage is that it'd come to back to me all biased up perfectly.


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> damn, that's a lot. Want to finish my Hm2 clone for me? It's been sitting in my gear room for like 2 years unfinished


I could build it in like an hour, lol. The electronics are easy. I think messing with the enclosures is the worst part. I gave up on trying to make them look pretty.

I was trying to make a list. 

These are the clones I have finished in the last 6-7 weeks:
Parallel Mixer pedal
Savage Drive
Precision Drive
Duncan 805
Timmy V3
Buxom Boost
VFE Ice Scream
EQD Plumes
Way Huge Green Rhino MkII
Way Huge Swollen Pickle
Naga Viper Treble Booster
Diezel VH4 Preamp
Dr Boogie Preamp
Yamaha NE-1 Bass Preamp
Mu-Tron Phasor II
BBE Sonic Stomp
Integrated Pre / 33 / Grind
EQD Warden Compressor
Peavey XXX Footswitch
SLO mods to my Jet City (Not a pedal, but.....)

Pedals pretty much done but waiting on like one part:
Big Muff Op-Amp version
EQD Space Spiral Delay

Pedals gonna start soon:
EQD Grand Orbiter Phaser
Keeley Magnetic Echo
Walrus Julia Chorus


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I could build it in like an hour, lol. The electronics are easy. I think messing with the enclosures is the worst part. I gave up on trying to make them look pretty.
> 
> I was trying to make a list.
> 
> These are the clones I have finished in the last 6-7 weeks:
> Parallel Mixer pedal
> Savage Drive
> Precision Drive
> Duncan 805
> Timmy V3
> Buxom Boost
> VFE Ice Scream
> EQD Plumes
> Way Huge Green Rhino MkII
> Way Huge Swollen Pickle
> Naga Viper Treble Booster
> Diezel VH4 Preamp
> Dr Boogie Preamp
> Yamaha NE-1 Bass Preamp
> Mu-Tron Phasor II
> BBE Sonic Stomp
> Integrated Pre / 33 / Grind
> EQD Warden Compressor
> Peavey XXX Footswitch
> SLO mods to my Jet City (Not a pedal, but.....)
> 
> Pedals pretty much done but waiting on like one part:
> Big Muff Op-Amp version
> EQD Space Spiral Delay
> 
> Pedals gonna start soon:
> EQD Grand Orbiter Phaser
> Keeley Magnetic Echo
> Walrus Julia Chorus




6 to 7 weeks ..... Damn Dude you been busy ....lol

Nice list and choices....i would love to have the time to build one !

You a one man building machine ! LOL

Congrats

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I just keep building pedal clones. I cant stop, lol! I counted last night I have done 22 so far this summer, and have a few more on the way.
> 
> I also bought some push in Floyd tremelo bar upgrades for a few of my guitars.



Its addictive for sure !


----------



## Mourguitars

I got this in today...going to put it in that USA Dean Hardtail 

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> 6 to 7 weeks ..... Damn Dude you been busy ....lol
> 
> Nice list and choices....i would love to have the time to build one !
> 
> You a one man building machine ! LOL
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Mike


I had some time off work, so just been doing it in my free time, lol. I can usually build 3 PCBs in 1 day, and then drill and box the next day. It seems like I spend more time waiting for parts than anything, lol. Ive been doing this for years, so I am pretty efficient at it. I built 15-20 pedals 3-4 years ago also right after PedalPCB got started.

I think after this batch I will be done until the THAT chips for the muzzle and FV-1 chips for the digital stuff are available again. It could be 6 months or more for those to be back in stock though due to the semiconductor shortage. I cant solder SMT, so I will have to wait until the per-soldered options are available.


----------



## Mourguitars

Once you get into that grove you can pump them out ! I looked at the new offerings that i like to build , printed out the build docs and went on a search for IC's and some odd stuff i dont have and ...out of stock !

Lol...keep building

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

Instead of buying something watch this ya gearwhorin heathens. 



First time released in full, in honor of Dusty's passing. One of the great shows in rock history. Billy was a monster long before their more pop sounding Sharp Dressed Man days.

Ok now you can get back to buying shit...


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Instead of buying something watch this ya gearwhorin heathens.
> 
> 
> 
> First time released in full, in honor of Dusty's passing. One of the great shows in rock history. Billy was a monster long before their more pop sounding Sharp Dressed Man days.
> 
> Ok now you can get back to buying shit...




Whelp just bought a 1959 Les Paul and a tophat. Thanks, @USMarine75


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Whelp just bought a 1959 Les Paul and a tophat. Thanks, @USMarine75



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.gu...e-story-behind-his-1959-les-paul-pearly-gates

For anyone that doesn't know the history of his 59 Lester.


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> The new Epiphone Slash sig (Anaconda green) is killer. The Epiphone Probuckers are overwound (to match his Gibson Burstbuckers) and they sound killer IMO. So good that I'm holding off putting in his SD pickups until I've played it more. And from what I understand everything he's recorded (and maybe live?) have been the Burstbuckers. Very percussive tones that compress nicely with gain.
> 
> My only initial "complaint" was it came from Music Zoo with fairly high action (Sweetwater, Andertons, and Wildwood have spoiled me with their free setups) and either the strings or frets have some kind of oxidation that stained my hands (this was after I cleaned strings btw). But TBH I'm digging the high action lol. I'm curious how much of the sustain and bark I'd lose by lowering it. I might try lowering a tiny amount just to make legato easier.
> 
> Another "negative" might be that the top definitely looks like low grade photoflame. It would feel great shame sitting next to a PRS lol. But it's also subtle in a good way. It is available in other colors that may look better up close and in person. YMMV
> 
> But in general Epiphone is really hitting it out of the park with these.


I’ve been wondering about the quality on this new era of epiphones. The prophecy V looks pretty kickass too IMO.


----------



## mmr007

I wish I knew what my next guitar or piece of gear was because honestly 99% of my purchases are unplanned and a result of bookmarked guitar websites and/or free time


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Wasn't a planned purchase but I got this from Goodwill for $24.49 with 20% off so $19.59.

Gonna try it out for amp sims/IRs with a tube power amp.


----------



## Crungy

Turd Ferguson said:


> Wasn't a planned purchase but I got this from Goodwill for $24.49 with 20% off so $19.59.
> 
> Gonna try it out for amp sims/IRs with a tube power amp.
> 
> View attachment 96165



What a steal!


----------



## laxu

Shask said:


> I could build it in like an hour, lol. The electronics are easy. I think messing with the enclosures is the worst part. I gave up on trying to make them look pretty.
> 
> I was trying to make a list.
> 
> These are the clones I have finished in the last 6-7 weeks:
> Parallel Mixer pedal
> Savage Drive
> Precision Drive
> Duncan 805
> Timmy V3
> Buxom Boost
> VFE Ice Scream
> EQD Plumes
> Way Huge Green Rhino MkII
> Way Huge Swollen Pickle
> Naga Viper Treble Booster
> Diezel VH4 Preamp
> Dr Boogie Preamp
> Yamaha NE-1 Bass Preamp
> Mu-Tron Phasor II
> BBE Sonic Stomp
> Integrated Pre / 33 / Grind
> EQD Warden Compressor
> Peavey XXX Footswitch
> SLO mods to my Jet City (Not a pedal, but.....)
> 
> Pedals pretty much done but waiting on like one part:
> Big Muff Op-Amp version
> EQD Space Spiral Delay
> 
> Pedals gonna start soon:
> EQD Grand Orbiter Phaser
> Keeley Magnetic Echo
> Walrus Julia Chorus



Woah, that's a lot of pedals. Having built all these, do you have any tips and tricks for those of us who want to try the DIY route? I ordered some Musikding kits of the Browne Protein sides and of the Hudson Broadcast.

Also which ones of that list are your favorites that you would recommend?


----------



## technomancer

Finally found a PS-100 in stock




Got to call and cancel the preorder I've had in for one for over a month later today...


----------



## Matt08642

Crungy said:


> I will! I hope to have it sometime next week, we'll see since any shipping now can be off by a day or five.
> 
> Picture from the ad, looks like royal blue to me:
> View attachment 96100



Damn, that's in excellent condition!


----------



## Accoun

There's an OR15 up for sale on a local site and it's _so _tempting... It's quite a lot of money for me, still - but it just was my birthday, so I might treat myself?

As far as actually buying things, finally got a Reaper license after leeching off the free trial for so long and got the Amplitube Orange expansion on sale.


----------



## Shask

laxu said:


> Woah, that's a lot of pedals. Having built all these, do you have any tips and tricks for those of us who want to try the DIY route? I ordered some Musikding kits of the Browne Protein sides and of the Hudson Broadcast.
> 
> Also which ones of that list are your favorites that you would recommend?


I have a ton of pedals, lol. This probably isn't even 1/4 of them.

Its hard to say favorites, because it depends on what purpose you have with it. From this group the most useful has probably been the Parallel Mix pedal. I built it to run my rack units in parallel in the loop to have an analog dry-thru, which makes a huge difference in the clarity of effects. Kinda boring, but it makes other things better. The Sonic Maximizer clone has been a surprise also. I know people hate on them, but it is working great at adding a natural depth/resonance without sounding overly scooped, or filtered like an EQ. 

As far as all the OD pedals, I guess it just depends on what you are looking for in an OD pedal. It is always so amp and guitar dependent, and I constantly switch around. I really like the Buxom boost because it is different than the TS type. The Timmy V3 has been a surprise also, because the high gain switch seems to make the bass and treble controls more dramatic, and it makes a better metal boost than the older versions. I built the Green Rhino because I have the original. Many people think the MkII version is the best sounding one, and they are getting harder to find, so I wanted a backup, and got another PCB in case I want another later on. I love that pedal. One of my other favorite boosts is the BYOC Green Pony, which is a transparent to TS type pedal with clipping and bass options. The Precision and 805 are cool also. Basically, I like all Tubescreamers with bass controls, lol.

I wouldn't build modulation or delay or reverb or anything like that until you get some experience with OD pedals. These are far more complicated, and some experience with the basics will help. They also take parts that can be harder to find.

As far as building, I would say measure every part you can before you put it in. I measure every resistor, capacitor, and diode before I put them in. Double check your orientation and make sure you have things the right way. Build from shortest to tallest. I do resistors, then diodes, then sockets, then caps, then oddball things. I solder about every 5 parts, and inspect your soldering after you cut the leads. Touch up anything suspect, and measure continuity if you are not sure if something is touching. Use sockets for all ICs and transistors. Basically, go slow and be thorough. Measure and inspect constantly. Put the pots in the enclosure, line up everything, and solder them with it put together. Fixing mistakes takes about 10x longer than just doing it right the first time, so be sure that everything is correct before moving on. I would say 99% of mine work right the first time I turn them on. I rarely have issues to fix.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Finally found a PS-100 in stock
> 
> View attachment 96181
> 
> 
> Got to call and cancel the preorder I've had in for one for over a month later today...



What is the difference between this and the PS2?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> What is the difference between this and the PS2?





Skip to 1:48.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Skip to 1:48.




Dammit do I need to upgrade already?


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Dammit do I need to upgrade already?



 

Honestly probably not unless you REALLY need the switchable settings. I basically got the 100 because I don't have a PS2 and to quote Yngwie "More is more"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Honestly probably not unless you REALLY need the switchable settings. I basically got the 100 because I don't have a PS2 and to quote Yngwie "More is more"


Yngwie has the KISS staple of "quotable, memorized one liners" down to an almost science.


----------



## laxu

Shask said:


> I have a ton of pedals, lol. This probably isn't even 1/4 of them.
> 
> Its hard to say favorites, because it depends on what purpose you have with it. From this group the most useful has probably been the Parallel Mix pedal. I built it to run my rack units in parallel in the loop to have an analog dry-thru, which makes a huge difference in the clarity of effects. Kinda boring, but it makes other things better. The Sonic Maximizer clone has been a surprise also. I know people hate on them, but it is working great at adding a natural depth/resonance without sounding overly scooped, or filtered like an EQ.
> 
> As far as all the OD pedals, I guess it just depends on what you are looking for in an OD pedal. It is always so amp and guitar dependent, and I constantly switch around. I really like the Buxom boost because it is different than the TS type. The Timmy V3 has been a surprise also, because the high gain switch seems to make the bass and treble controls more dramatic, and it makes a better metal boost than the older versions. I built the Green Rhino because I have the original. Many people think the MkII version is the best sounding one, and they are getting harder to find, so I wanted a backup, and got another PCB in case I want another later on. I love that pedal. One of my other favorite boosts is the BYOC Green Pony, which is a transparent to TS type pedal with clipping and bass options. The Precision and 805 are cool also. Basically, I like all Tubescreamers with bass controls, lol.
> 
> I wouldn't build modulation or delay or reverb or anything like that until you get some experience with OD pedals. These are far more complicated, and some experience with the basics will help. They also take parts that can be harder to find.
> 
> As far as building, I would say measure every part you can before you put it in. I measure every resistor, capacitor, and diode before I put them in. Double check your orientation and make sure you have things the right way. Build from shortest to tallest. I do resistors, then diodes, then sockets, then caps, then oddball things. I solder about every 5 parts, and inspect your soldering after you cut the leads. Touch up anything suspect, and measure continuity if you are not sure if something is touching. Use sockets for all ICs and transistors. Basically, go slow and be thorough. Measure and inspect constantly. Put the pots in the enclosure, line up everything, and solder them with it put together. Fixing mistakes takes about 10x longer than just doing it right the first time, so be sure that everything is correct before moving on. I would say 99% of mine work right the first time I turn them on. I rarely have issues to fix.



Thanks for the tips! That's the approach I aim to go for.

I generally avoid TS type pedals because the midrange is often too honky for the amps I use. Even the Fender style clean channel on my Bogner has more midrange than say a Deluxe Reverb so adding a TS on that tends to be too much whereas something like a Klon is just right. Besides I'd rather not build a TS but would just buy a Digitech Bad Monkey for peanuts since it's a TS with a bass control and from what I remember a bit less mids.

I deliberately picked the Hudson Broadcast and Browne Protein kits because they are a bit different to what I am used to and there's not a model in my modelers for those.


----------



## laxu

technomancer said:


> Honestly probably not unless you REALLY need the switchable settings. I basically got the 100 because I don't have a PS2 and to quote Yngwie "More is more"



Having owned a PS-2 and currently owning the PS-100, I'd say no need to upgrade. PS-100 is pretty much the same thing with some extras. Line out level knob (also on the PS-2A version) is nice but should be in the front panel, the dual control sets are useful for doing A/B type tests or for a more generally useful case, setting levels between clean vs overdrive channels.


----------



## Mourguitars

Who takes about 5 hours to instal a Pickup .....ME !

Gheez , that Suhr Aldrich pickup wire is the side of a George L cable ....this guitar has a lot of sentimental valve so i didnt want to scratch it up ....i had to hand ream the 2" hole to go to the pickup cavity ...lol...man what a job ,made it look nice since i carefully done it ...anyways....i like it Very nice chunk of wood this Hard tail is...Pick up rocks !

Mike


----------



## Shask

laxu said:


> Thanks for the tips! That's the approach I aim to go for.
> 
> I generally avoid TS type pedals because the midrange is often too honky for the amps I use. Even the Fender style clean channel on my Bogner has more midrange than say a Deluxe Reverb so adding a TS on that tends to be too much whereas something like a Klon is just right. Besides I'd rather not build a TS but would just buy a Digitech Bad Monkey for peanuts since it's a TS with a bass control and from what I remember a bit less mids.
> 
> I deliberately picked the Hudson Broadcast and Browne Protein kits because they are a bit different to what I am used to and there's not a model in my modelers for those.


I like tubescreamers because they boost the amps I like well. They are all a little different, so even if you can buy a cheap Bad Monkey or Joyo, or whatever, something you build will still be different. If you learn how the circuit works, then you can tweak to taste. I have bought 2 of some pedals, like the Caline Orange Burst for example, and modified one to be brighter, attackier, etc.... Something like the BYOC Green Pony is nice because it is a clean boost up to 9 oclock on the gain, and then it becomes more TSish, but not as honky, and there are 3 clipping options, and then 3 bass tightness levels. Very useful pedal, even though it is still based on a TS.

I have built many other OD types. I have Klon clones, Bluesbreaker clones, Rats, Govnors, Blues Drivers, OCD clones, DOD 250, etc.... they are all cool in some way, but I tend to not use them as much. I do like some EQ based boosts though, like the Buxom Boost, and TC Elec Integrated Pre clones. I am always trying different types of ODs, but always gravitate towards TS types. I do like to have different families though. 

I tend to use them for boosting a high gain sound though. If I used it into a clean channel for actual gain, then I dont like TS types for that. I would take a Blues Driver based design or something instead.


----------



## laxu

Shask said:


> I
> I tend to use them for boosting a high gain sound though. If I used it into a clean channel for actual gain, then I dont like TS types for that. I would take a Blues Driver based design or something instead.



Yeah that's different from my use case. I typically get my high gain tones straight from the amp and use overdrives for different flavors on a clean or slightly overdriven sound, to push them to higher gain rather than trying to tighten and midboost a high gain sound.


----------



## StevenC

It finally arrived! Buzzaround on the right, MkI Tonebender on the left, order switch in the middle. All the Fripp fuzz I've been looking for with the Buzzaround. It's also gigantic because there is so much tone inside.

Buy stuff from Expresso if you need a new fuzz. The quality and service is fantastic.


----------



## fuji86

Things I currently want Ibanez 7 string prestige (would be my first 7) and a Fender 68 Princeton for the living room


----------



## thebeesknees22

I may transition to a new position soon. I'm thinking of doing another Skervesen build as a present to myself lol

Part of me reeaallly wants a Swan. I'm just not sure how the balance is on them. They look super comfy, but the skerv Raptor I have is almost perfect. The Mirage builds looks super cool too though. ...Or maybe I go a bit cheaper and do a velociraptor, and use the money I save on a 2nd cheaper 7 string so I can have a set of 2 to put in standard tuning. ...I need to stop shopping. lol


----------



## Shask

laxu said:


> Yeah that's different from my use case. I typically get my high gain tones straight from the amp and use overdrives for different flavors on a clean or slightly overdriven sound, to push them to higher gain rather than trying to tighten and midboost a high gain sound.


For that use, I prefer JFET based pedals. I would try something like the modded Blues Driver based circuit, or Runoffgrove Peppermill, or a JCM800 JFET simulator, or something like that. I think the JFET circuits sound and feel more natural. The Dr. Boogie is one of my favorite high gain distortions, and it is basically 5 JFET stages that is designed like a transistor version of tube stages. 

Hmmm. Now I kinda want to build one of these. lol.


----------



## technomancer

This required a gut shot  I've had really good luck with Arcane Analog for custom fuzz builds in the past 



StevenC said:


> It finally arrived! Buzzaround on the right, MkI Tonebender on the left, order switch in the middle. All the Fripp fuzz I've been looking for with the Buzzaround. It's also gigantic because there is so much tone inside.
> 
> Buy stuff from Expresso if you need a new fuzz. The quality and service is fantastic.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Moving across the country and thus redoing much of my home studio and having some expendable income on the horizon, there are decisions to make…

I’ll probably pick up a duality DX, maybe a boss eq-200. I’d like a new interface with more I/O options and couple more mics too. My wife hinted at *maybe* being able to pick up an LTD EX black metal too.


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> This required a gut shot  I've had really good luck with Arcane Analog for custom fuzz builds in the past








There's another picture on their Instagram. The battery clip on the back is neat.


----------



## Mourguitars

StevenC said:


> There's another picture on their Instagram. The battery clip on the back is neat.



Man...thats Sexy !

Good ole Pedal Porn right there !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp it finally happened. Axe FX 3 MKII + FC12 is coming. 

@budda stop bullying me now. :Lol:


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp it finally happened. Axe FX 3 MKII + FC12 is coming.
> 
> @budda stop bullying me now. :Lol:



Excellent and congrats.

I'm looking forward to the announcement of the FM9 the day after your III arrives.

Seriously though, I have much praise for my III. Magnificent tool and a ridiculous amount of fun. I hope you love yours.


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp it finally happened. Axe FX 3 MKII + FC12 is coming.
> 
> @budda stop bullying me now. :Lol:




Yea man !

Congrats....


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp it finally happened. Axe FX 3 MKII + FC12 is coming.
> 
> @budda stop bullying me now. :Lol:



@c7spheres you're next


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Excellent and congrats.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the announcement of the FM9 the day after your III arrives.
> 
> Seriously though, I have much praise for my III. Magnificent tool and a ridiculous amount of fun. I hope you love yours.



Yeah I had a love-hate relationship with the AX8, but I think I actually kinda missed it. Wasn't a fan of how limited it is, but loved the variety of amps and effects. But now I'm gonna be working with something that's practically unlimited. So woooooh boy.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp it finally happened. Axe FX 3 MKII + FC12 is coming.
> 
> @budda stop bullying me now. :Lol:


Awesome!

I have been playing with my Axe II a lot the last few days, remembering how much fun it is! Made me wonder if it was time to upgrade, lol.


----------



## SamSam

Buying a second hand Alpha Omicron, pedaltrain nano plus and a small cioks power supply from a mate to build a mini board for my bass rig. Big boards are too much effort.

Thinking harmonic booster - alpha omicron - md500 and something random (need to weigh up my options)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I have been playing with my Axe II a lot the last few days, remembering how much fun it is! Made me wonder if it was time to upgrade, lol.


I probably would have been fine with the Axe II, but I wanted the III (especially the MKII) in case they had future models and stuff planned.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I don't know where else to put this but it generally applies to new gear from overseas. 
I got an email from a bicycle importer saying that container costs have gone from $5K pre-pandemic to $21K now. Just sayin, its probably a contributing factor to new gear pricing.... anyone here work in global logistics?


----------



## thebeesknees22

@Seabeast2000 what......in...the....heck. that's crazy! But I guess I shouldn't be that surprised..


----------



## budda

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know where else to put this but it generally applies to new gear from overseas.
> I got an email from a bicycle importer saying that container costs have gone from $5K pre-pandemic to $21K now. Just sayin, its probably a contributing factor to new gear pricing.... anyone here work in global logistics?



Its cheaper for them to send another can vs wait for the empty to get back I think? I forget what exactly I read. But yes, new prices are gonna be up on everything for a bit, which will buoy used prices too.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I probably would have been fine with the Axe II, but I wanted the III (especially the MKII) in case they had future models and stuff planned.


I have been using my Replifex, Intellifex, etc... more lately, but was watching some Leon Todd videos on replicating those older units. Anyways, I really started to notice yesterday how many new parameters exist on the III that I don't have on the II in the Flanger and Delay blocks and such. I mean, it still sounds great, but hard to use those help videos without the parameters.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know where else to put this but it generally applies to new gear from overseas.
> I got an email from a bicycle importer saying that container costs have gone from $5K pre-pandemic to $21K now. Just sayin, its probably a contributing factor to new gear pricing.... anyone here work in global logistics?


I deliver furniture on the side, the owner of the company actually told me this exact same thing.


----------



## budda

Shask said:


> I have been using my Replifex, Intellifex, etc... more lately, but was watching some Leon Todd videos on replicating those older units. Anyways, I really started to notice yesterday how many new parameters exist on the III that I don't have on the II in the Flanger and Delay blocks and such. I mean, it still sounds great, but hard to use those help videos without the parameters.



Delay has a compander now too. Get a used mk1 and go nuts 

Also its wild to see arcane analog mentioned here when I just know it as the fuzz guy from my Canadian forum


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Delay has a compander now too. Get a used mk1 and go nuts
> 
> Also its wild to see arcane analog mentioned here when I just know it as the fuzz guy from my Canadian forum



I think I have four of his pedals


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Delay has a compander now too. Get a used mk1 and go nuts


Yeah this was the route I was gonna go. luckly I found a guy with buyer's remorse that sold me the MKII + FC12 for the going price of a used MKI + FC12.


----------



## c7spheres

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know where else to put this but it generally applies to new gear from overseas.
> I got an email from a bicycle importer saying that container costs have gone from $5K pre-pandemic to $21K now. Just sayin, its probably a contributing factor to new gear pricing.... anyone here work in global logistics?



I worked in global logistics for a little over 10 years. They're probably telling you the truth on that pricing. Sounds like a good deal for bikes. That's what it would have been when I was doing it like 15 years ago. - Pricing varies greatly by weight and bicycles weight a lot filling a container like that. The ships don't leave until they get to a certain capacity so everything can sit for weeks or months sometimes while the contents rot.
- This is what they literally mean by slow boat from China. Those cargo ships can travel from port to port around the world stilll after they leave. Some take 6-8 months to make the trip. Some only a couple weeks.

- I remember Ibanez use to only have two big shipments a year when you had to order parts through the dealers and it'd take 6 months to get a trem post. So I ordered like 20 of them (back when they were like $5) with some saddles blocks and other stuff. The piezo stuff took over a year and half to get one saddle because they "missed" putting it in the shipment, twice. Now that's a bummer when you get that news, twice. Patience is a virtue. And a pain in the ass!


----------



## laxu

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know where else to put this but it generally applies to new gear from overseas.
> I got an email from a bicycle importer saying that container costs have gone from $5K pre-pandemic to $21K now. Just sayin, its probably a contributing factor to new gear pricing.... anyone here work in global logistics?



At least Fractal and NeuralDSP have mentioned that their prices have gone up because of component and shipping costs. I expect shipping from Finland to be a lot more expensive than from other places too.


----------



## 4Eyes

found one of those in stock, so I'd rather jumped on it. Local dealer can't guarantee delivery in feasible time and as per RME themselves - although delivery started, it's only in limited quantities and their optimistic estimate is they could be able (maybe) to start with delivery of larger quantities in Oct/Nov.. but based on how things can delay in the past couple of months it could be also Q1 2022


----------



## USMarine75

I may or may not have bought a signature guitar (of a band I dislike) at 2am.


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> I may or may not have bought a signature guitar (of a band I dislike) at 2am.



... when will we know the result of that ambiguous post?


----------



## USMarine75

odibrom said:


> ... when will we know the result of that ambiguous post?



I made the purchase via PayPal. Normally you get confirmation funds were withdrawn but that didn't happen. It's an online store (Musiciansfriend) so shouldn't have been flagged for any fraud indicators requiring it to be manually reviewed? So I'm waiting for store confirmation that I actually bought something first lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> I made the purchase via PayPal. Normally you get confirmation funds were withdrawn but that didn't happen. It's an online store (Musiciansfriend) so shouldn't have been flagged for any fraud indicators requiring it to be manually reviewed? So I'm waiting for store confirmation that I actually bought something first lol.


I'm all over the place speculating a band you hate but has a sig. Did you get a Razor?


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm all over the place speculating a band you hate but has a sig. Did you get a Razor?



Ok got the shipping notice.

It's so ugly it's beautiful. 

It's so beautiful it's ugly. 

It's 7 pounds of glitter held together with a few molecules of guitar and some strings.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Ok got the shipping notice.
> 
> It's so ugly it's beautiful.
> 
> It's so beautiful it's ugly.
> 
> It's 7 pounds of glitter held together with a few molecules of guitar and some strings.



Call you Dr. Love?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> Call you Dr. Love?


Shut up and play Love Gun!


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> Call you Dr. Love?



Oh shit well I went the cheap route, not the could have bought a car instead route. 

But yes. Perhaps Nurse Practitioner Love then?







Musiciansfriend inexplicably had it on sale for -$300 last night. No announcement just random one night sale apparently? 

Anyways, features-wise it's a killer spec'd guitar. 1/4" maple cap not a veneer, over a mahogany body - same as a real LP. Two SD JB pickups (one uncovered, one nickel cover), Indian Laurel board, matching blue Epiphone case, and a metric f-ton of sparkles. 

So yeah... something something something Love Gun.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Damn, I would've bought that for $300. I think Tommy's LPs tend to look great.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Oh shit well I went the cheap route, not the could have bought a car instead route.
> 
> But yes. Perhaps Nurse Practitioner Love then?
> 
> View attachment 96283
> View attachment 96284
> 
> View attachment 96285
> 
> 
> Musiciansfriend inexplicably had it on sale for -$300 last night. No announcement just random one night sale apparently?
> 
> Anyways, features-wise it's a killer spec'd guitar. 1/4" maple cap not a veneer, over a mahogany body - same as a real LP. Two SD JB pickups (one uncovered, one nickel cover), Indian Laurel board, matching blue Epiphone case, and a metric f-ton of sparkles.
> 
> So yeah... something something something Love Gun.



That's pretty awesome man. I have never owned an LP but feel like I should.


----------



## USMarine75

If anyone is interested in buying Gurus Echosex pedals Musiciansfriend has had several today already as the SDOTD for half off.


----------



## laxu

Well, I just bought a used Strymon Flint and full size Turbo Tuner ST-300 yesterday. Looking forward to trying those.

I wanted to buy the UA Starlight and Golden Reverberator but the lack of MIDI or any remote switching capability soured me on them. Might check them again later this year to see if UA improves their capabilities with fw updates.

Still trying to figure out what delay to get. Used Strymon El Capistan is a front runner due to its simplicity but the lack of remote tap tempo is a minus and I'd rather not mod the pedal for that. Volante might be an option if I find one used but feels like it's a bit too much. There's surprisingly few great tape echo pedals with tap tempo that are right in that "simple to use but versatile" sweet spot.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Oh shit well I went the cheap route, not the could have bought a car instead route.
> 
> But yes. Perhaps Nurse Practitioner Love then?
> 
> View attachment 96283
> View attachment 96284
> 
> View attachment 96285
> 
> 
> Musiciansfriend inexplicably had it on sale for -$300 last night. No announcement just random one night sale apparently?
> 
> Anyways, features-wise it's a killer spec'd guitar. 1/4" maple cap not a veneer, over a mahogany body - same as a real LP. Two SD JB pickups (one uncovered, one nickel cover), Indian Laurel board, matching blue Epiphone case, and a metric f-ton of sparkles.
> 
> So yeah... something something something Love Gun.



https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSGlaXPDqYc/?utm_medium=copy_link

This needs to be next!


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSGlaXPDqYc/?utm_medium=copy_link
> 
> This needs to be next!



"The artist message, is to criticize how people consume music today where people pay attention to the show and the “bling bling” while the music doesn’t get attention anymore."

That's funny coming from Ritter. Next up, Jeff Bezos going to do an art piece on the evils of capitalism?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

narad said:


> "The artist message, is to criticize how people consume music today where people pay attention to the show and the “bling bling” while the music doesn’t get attention anymore."
> 
> That's funny coming from Ritter. Next up, Jeff Bezos going to do an art piece on the evils of capitalism?


Jeff probably would prefer bargain basement labor costs due to hiring Falun Gong and Uighur employees.


----------



## gunch

Gunch want SG


----------



## Millul

Well, so far NOT liking how the Taylor plays.

I have a substitue travel rig coming in (Harley Benton headless guitar + Blackstar Fly amp), let's see how I like that, and what I'll end up keeping.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

I said I wasn't getting any more flying v's cause I don't get along with them, but this one is just screaming at me and I can't stop looking at it lol. My birthday is coming up soo......
https://reverb.com/item/41344100-unbranded-flying-v-1980-black

Can anybody identify this unbranded Flying V and would you get it? Only thing stopping me from getting is if the frets are small and thin like my old Greco LP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Millul said:


> Well, so far NOT liking how the Taylor plays.
> 
> I have a substitue travel rig coming in (Harley Benton headless guitar + Blackstar Fly amp), let's see how I like that, and what I'll end up keeping.



Looks like some '70s Matsumoku Flying V. Like an Electra Flying Wedge.


----------



## BigViolin

Milled brass hardtail bridge for a pre-pro Charvel-like thing I'm working on. Also ordered a zebra Fortitude for a star body I'm currently sanding.

Projects are good.


----------



## USMarine75

I bought a parallel mixer. I hate how most effects pedals are a complete tone suck. This way I can add uneffected signal back in to taste.


----------



## mmr007

I don't know why but all this talk about Hammett and Gibson has me looking nonstop at Les Paul's. I don't know why...not even a huge fan of his (I do respect and like him but...). I don't know I feel like Homer Simpson on new billboard day. Gotta have it cuz I saw it.


----------



## Crungy

The 1527 I just got is great and it feels like it needs a 6 string companion. I was apprehensive on the floating bridge but now that I got it set up I'm a fan of it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

My current 8 string is a fixed bridge and my upcoming one has an Evertune. I’ve wanted to explore the Axe FX III and using the pitch as a trem, but the Gamechanger Audio Bigsby pedal looks to be almost exactly what I’m after. I want to see more of it when it’s fully released, but I may nab that so I can use with the Axe and my Peavey. 

The Motor Synth thing looks great too from Gamechanger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Millul said:


> Well, so far NOT liking how the Taylor plays.
> 
> I have a substitue travel rig coming in (Harley Benton headless guitar + Blackstar Fly amp), let's see how I like that, and what I'll end up keeping.



Sorry dude, quoted you earlier by mistake and just caught it.  



Breeding The Spawn said:


> I said I wasn't getting any more flying v's cause I don't get along with them, but this one is just screaming at me and I can't stop looking at it lol. My birthday is coming up soo......
> https://reverb.com/item/41344100-unbranded-flying-v-1980-black
> 
> Can anybody identify this unbranded Flying V and would you get it? Only thing stopping me from getting is if the frets are small and thin like my old Greco LP.



My above reply was meant for you. Looks like some mid late 70s Matsumoku deal. Similar to an Electra Wedge.


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> I could build it in like an hour, lol. The electronics are easy. I think messing with the enclosures is the worst part. I gave up on trying to make them look pretty.
> 
> I was trying to make a list.
> 
> These are the clones I have finished in the last 6-7 weeks:
> Parallel Mixer pedal
> Savage Drive
> Precision Drive
> Duncan 805
> Timmy V3
> Buxom Boost
> VFE Ice Scream
> EQD Plumes
> Way Huge Green Rhino MkII
> Way Huge Swollen Pickle
> Naga Viper Treble Booster
> Diezel VH4 Preamp
> Dr Boogie Preamp
> Yamaha NE-1 Bass Preamp
> Mu-Tron Phasor II
> BBE Sonic Stomp
> Integrated Pre / 33 / Grind
> EQD Warden Compressor
> Peavey XXX Footswitch
> SLO mods to my Jet City (Not a pedal, but.....)
> 
> Pedals pretty much done but waiting on like one part:
> Big Muff Op-Amp version
> EQD Space Spiral Delay
> 
> Pedals gonna start soon:
> EQD Grand Orbiter Phaser
> Keeley Magnetic Echo
> Walrus Julia Chorus



Well, I thought I was done for now, but was able to find some BBD chips in stock, so I have to add to the list, lol.

EHX Small Clone
EHX Electric Mistress

After that I think I will definitely be done until I can find a THAT4301 chip in stock to make some Zuul clones.

I also bought the parts to make a couple of Humbuster cables. I want to give another chance to trying to run my Axe FX II in 4CM. It didn't work well in the past, but maybe the cables will help.


----------



## USMarine75

The Epiphone LP arrived today while I'm at work, but because it's my birthday this weekend my wife hid it until then dammit. 






^ me at work





^ my wife


----------



## Crungy

Ruh roh! Hope it was worth the covert ops haha


----------



## USMarine75

Crungy said:


> Ruh roh! Hope it was worth the covert ops haha



Nah this one she knew about. I was preapproved. She just didn't disclose the terms.


----------



## Crungy

Oh my bad I misread your post! She won't crack and give it to you early?


----------



## USMarine75

Crungy said:


> Oh my bad I misread your post! She won't crack and give it to you early?



I'm thinking that since she literally let me buy another guitar a week after buying a guitar (that I said was my b-day gift) that I should probably be the one to cave?


----------



## Crungy

Fair enough!


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Reduce C1...to 100n
> 
> link to my post in sure others will chime in later
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/wonder-drive.7641/


Today I took out C1 and put in a socket. I tried 100nF, 47nF, and 82nF. I settled on 82nF. The control is still subtle, but you can hear what it does better, and I think the low end is more in the normal TS range, instead of too much and fuzzy/wooly. Seems more usable now to me. I think it was too "flat", so it didn't really tighten up a high gain sound.

I would like to socket some of the other parts, but some of them are under the pots, so probably too much of a pain to worry about.

The more I listen to it though, I think that knob is misnamed. Instead of Tight, it should be called Clank. lol. It reminds me of the "Curve" control on my Green Rhino. It is very subtle also, but you can hear the clanky upper mids come in when you lower the knob. It basically sets the cutoff frequency of the upper mids. It don't really have much to do with lowering bass to tighten the sound.


----------



## USMarine75

If anyone is waiting on an Epiphone Alex Lifeson or Thunderhorse... they were pushed back to May/June 2022


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Today I took out C1 and put in a socket. I tried 100nF, 47nF, and 82nF. I settled on 82nF. The control is still subtle, but you can hear what it does better, and I think the low end is more in the normal TS range, instead of too much and fuzzy/wooly. Seems more usable now to me. I think it was too "flat", so it didn't really tighten up a high gain sound.
> 
> I would like to socket some of the other parts, but some of them are under the pots, so probably too much of a pain to worry about.
> 
> The more I listen to it though, I think that knob is misnamed. Instead of Tight, it should be called Clank. lol. It reminds me of the "Curve" control on my Green Rhino. It is very subtle also, but you can hear the clanky upper mids come in when you lower the knob. It basically sets the cutoff frequency of the upper mids. It don't really have much to do with lowering bass to tighten the sound.




Hmmmmm ...... So is it the design of that PCB circuit then ?

Mike


----------



## budda

My next JM has shipped. I am ready.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Hmmmmm ...... So is it the design of that PCB circuit then ?
> 
> Mike


Its just a weird take on that circuit, lol. C7 and R15 is the classic TS low cut filter, but those values only give a cutoff of 150hz, so much more bassy than a TS (which is set about 720hz). However, C1, R2, and the tight control are in parallel to that, which is kinda weird. The resistances will drop, and the capacitance will go up when you look at the combination of both paths. From my calculations, that means the highest low end cutoff you can get is about 360hz, which is much bassier than a TS. It is gonna be much muddier with that cutoff. The mod I made today should get it up to around 500hz for the cutoff which is still kinda high, but its not as muddy. Since I used a socket I might try something like 10nF or 1nF tomorrow just to see what happens. That should be about the right cutoff, but it might sound too thin because of the rest of the circuit.

For comparison, the 2nd click on the Dwarven Hammer is about 480hz cutoff, and the 3rd click is about 720hz, which should match the stock TS. More clicks cuts even more bass.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking about buying a Boss OD-200 and an EQ-200 (using the EQ-200 as a cab sim), or maybe a Neunaber Neuron and Iconoclast.


----------



## mmr007

My les paul has shipped. I am mothereffin homer simpson.....on a budget


----------



## Turd Ferguson

USMarine75 said:


> I bought a parallel mixer. I hate how most effects pedals are a complete tone suck. This way I can add uneffected signal back in to taste.
> 
> View attachment 96300



I like this idea. Might have to try one of these in my fx loop. I run a multi fx box in there and regardless of how I set the mix in the individual patches it always seems too wet/processed to my ear.


----------



## USMarine75

Turd Ferguson said:


> I like this idea. Might have to try one of these in my fx loop. I run a multi fx box in there and regardless of how I set the mix in the individual patches it always seems too wet/processed to my ear.



Yup. I can see myself buying a second one if this particular one works well for that same reason.

I also looked at cheap high pass filters to throw in the loop. That way the effects can be only on the mid/upper range while the low/low-mids remain tight.


----------



## Shask

Turd Ferguson said:


> I like this idea. Might have to try one of these in my fx loop. I run a multi fx box in there and regardless of how I set the mix in the individual patches it always seems too wet/processed to my ear.


I built myself a Parallel Mix pedal which I mostly built to run my rack effects in parallel in the loop. It works great, and I find it hard to run Chorus, Delay, and Reverb without it anymore!

However, you need effects that can killdry or run at 100% wet. Not all units can do this, so you will have to see if yours will.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Shask said:


> I built myself a Parallel Mix pedal which I mostly built to run my rack effects in parallel in the loop. It works great, and I find it hard to run Chorus, Delay, and Reverb without it anymore!
> 
> However, you need effects that can killdry or run at 100% wet. Not all units can do this, so you will have to see if yours will.



What's the reason for killdry or 100% wet? My current multi fx doesn't do that globally, but I can set the wet/dry level of each individual effect.

To my simple brain, if I can use a parallel mixer with individual pedals that don't have killdry, I could also use it with a multi fx. But I could be missing something.


----------



## Shask

Turd Ferguson said:


> What's the reason for killdry or 100% wet? My current multi fx doesn't do that globally, but I can set the wet/dry level of each individual effect.
> 
> To my simple brain, if I can use a parallel mixer with individual pedals that don't have killdry, I could also use it with a multi fx. But I could be missing something.


If not the unit will have a digital dry which is delayed a few milliseconds from your analog dry, so you will get a weird comb filter sound. It will sound like you always have a slight Flanger on.

Many modulation, delay, and reverb pedals have an analog dry-through, like Boss CE-2, or Boss DD-3, etc.... so they don't have this issue.


----------



## Millul

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sorry dude, quoted you earlier by mistake and just caught it.
> 
> 
> 
> My above reply was meant for you. Looks like some mid late 70s Matsumoku deal. Similar to an Electra Wedge.



Flet famous for a sec 

Anyway, DHL came today, and did NOT leave the package with a neighbour, so I'll have to go fetch it from their local shop tomorrow...


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Shask said:


> If not the unit will have a digital dry which is delayed a few milliseconds from your analog dry, so you will get a weird comb filter sound. It will sound like you always have a slight Flanger on.
> 
> Many modulation, delay, and reverb pedals have an analog dry-through, like Boss CE-2, or Boss DD-3, etc.... so they don't have this issue.



Ah. Thank you for the explanation. Makes sense.


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> Its just a weird take on that circuit, lol. C7 and R15 is the classic TS low cut filter, but those values only give a cutoff of 150hz, so much more bassy than a TS (which is set about 720hz). However, C1, R2, and the tight control are in parallel to that, which is kinda weird. The resistances will drop, and the capacitance will go up when you look at the combination of both paths. From my calculations, that means the highest low end cutoff you can get is about 360hz, which is much bassier than a TS. It is gonna be much muddier with that cutoff. The mod I made today should get it up to around 500hz for the cutoff which is still kinda high, but its not as muddy. Since I used a socket I might try something like 10nF or 1nF tomorrow just to see what happens. That should be about the right cutoff, but it might sound too thin because of the rest of the circuit.
> 
> For comparison, the 2nd click on the Dwarven Hammer is about 480hz cutoff, and the 3rd click is about 720hz, which should match the stock TS. More clicks cuts even more bass.


Well, I tried 10nF today, and had the same, but opposite problem. The pedal was tighter and sounded good, but the tight control was back to doing nothing. It seems like there is a small window of usability. I think I am going to leave it at 82nF and call it done, lol. I don't think I have ever taken a pedal apart this many times. 82nF sounds pretty good, tightens up in a usable way, and the tight knob does a little bit in terms of bringing in, or taking away, a little bit of that upper mid clank.


----------



## StevenC

Turd Ferguson said:


> Ah. Thank you for the explanation. Makes sense.


Just so you know, analog dry through is mostly only a concern (at least from a comb filtering perspective) when using a multiamp wet/dry or wet/dry/wet setup. It's not really a concern of you're using one amp or a stereo rig.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Ok ok.... I'm narrowing it down.

I think I will go with a skervesen velociraptor before trying to do another big expensive one like a Swan. 

I'm thinking trans black. 7 string. Maple neck...maybe. The Pau Ferro neck looks nice on the trans black pic they have too though. I'm not sure about the Lundgren MVS pickups though. Maybe I should swap those out for something else.

Anyone try those MVS pickups?


----------



## laxu

Bought a used Strymon Volante today. I went with that because I felt that it does the tape echo thing with a lot of options and doesn't do anything I don't really need. I don't care too much about other delay types at this point.

My little "off the floor, controls within reach" pedalboard setup is coming together. Still need to get a power supply, thinking Cioks DC7 unless someone has a better idea (or as good but cheaper) and MIDI controllable loop switchers. Morningstar ML5 is my top option here but again could use options. It's serial loops so I would have to buy two which puts me in the price range of other loopers.

My signal routing will be something like this. The loop switcher controlled fx are in brackets. 

Guitar -> Turbo Tuner ST-300 -> _[Browne Protein Blue (PedalPCB clone) -> Browne Protein Green (PedalPCB clone) -> Hudson Broadcast (PedalPCB clone)]_ -> Bogner Goldfinger 45 Superlead input.
Amp output -> Fryette PS-100 -> Speaker.
Fryette PS-100 fx send -> _[Strymon Volante -> Strymon Flint -> Digitech Trio+]_ -> Fryette PS-100 fx return.
XSonic Airstep wirelessly -> CME WIDI Master -> Morningstar ML5 1 (pre fx) -> Morningstar ML5 2 (post fx) -> RJM Mini Amp Gizmo (amp channel/boost switching).
Not sure if I will need a signal splitter like a Lehle P-Split or Little Dual in there to avoid the ground loop squeel that occurs with my Helix if I try to use a 4CM setup with the PS-100 fx loop.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

StevenC said:


> Just so you know, analog dry through is mostly only a concern (at least from a comb filtering perspective) when using a multiamp wet/dry or wet/dry/wet setup. It's not really a concern of you're using one amp or a stereo rig.



Thanks for that. I was thinking of trying the mixer in the loop of my 5150 with a GSP1101 for FX. So a mono, single amp rig. I guess I like subtle FX when I do use them, so the idea of having some pure dry signal to mix in was appealing.


----------



## StevenC

Turd Ferguson said:


> Thanks for that. I was thinking of trying the mixer in the loop of my 5150 with a GSP1101 for FX. So a mono, single amp rig. I guess I like subtle FX when I do use them, so the idea of having some pure dry signal to mix in was appealing.


Yes, some people also prefer a parallel loop for effects on distorted tones since it seems to maintain a bit more clarity, so certainly worth taking a look into. My amps mostly have parallel and switchable loops, so I don't have to worry. 

But that's a preference thing more than getting an actual technical issue like comb filtering. Give it a go and tell us what you think.


----------



## Shask

Turd Ferguson said:


> Thanks for that. I was thinking of trying the mixer in the loop of my 5150 with a GSP1101 for FX. So a mono, single amp rig. I guess I like subtle FX when I do use them, so the idea of having some pure dry signal to mix in was appealing.


It will still happen with a single unit with a mono amp if you run a parallel mixer.

For example, if I just use a G Major 2 in my loop with a parallel mixer, I will get comb filtering unless I enable Killdry mode. If I use my Lexicon MPX-1 instead, I have to put it at 100% for the same reason.

Having the analog dry and the digital dry is the issue.


----------



## Shask

StevenC said:


> Yes, some people also prefer a parallel loop for effects on distorted tones since it seems to maintain a bit more clarity, so certainly worth taking a look into. My amps mostly have parallel and switchable loops, so I don't have to worry.
> 
> But that's a preference thing more than getting an actual technical issue like comb filtering. Give it a go and tell us what you think.


If you run rack units in your parallel loop without a Killdry or 100% wet mode, you will get comb filtering as well. My Triple Recto is the same way. Digital pedals that don't have an analog dry-through will have the same issue also.


----------



## StevenC

Shask said:


> If you run rack units in your parallel loop without a Killdry or 100% wet mode, you will get comb filtering as well. My Triple Recto is the same way. Digital pedals that don't have an analog dry-through will have the same issue also.


Yes. If you put something in a parallel loop you need to set it to kill dry. But using any pedal in series in a mono rig can't result in comb filtering.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Shask said:


> If you run rack units in your parallel loop without a Killdry or 100% wet mode, you will get comb filtering as well. My Triple Recto is the same way. Digital pedals that don't have an analog dry-through will have the same issue also.



I can see this could be an issue because of the latency on the digital dry. I wonder if setting all the individual effect mix levels to 100% wet would take care of it, then adjusting overall sound with the parallel mixer. Far as I can tell the 1101 does not have a kill dry function. My G Sharp did, but I sold that.


----------



## Shask

StevenC said:


> Yes. If you put something in a parallel loop you need to set it to kill dry. But using any pedal in series in a mono rig can't result in comb filtering.


He is asking about using a parallel mixer in his loop for his rack unit.


----------



## Shask

Turd Ferguson said:


> I can see this could be an issue because of the latency on the digital dry. I wonder if setting all the individual effect mix levels to 100% wet would take care of it, then adjusting overall sound with the parallel mixer. Far as I can tell the 1101 does not have a kill dry function. My G Sharp did, but I sold that.


It will work if you can set each effect to 100% wet. It should anyways. My Lexicon MPX-1 is the same way. It doesn't technically have a "Killdry", but you can set the master mix to 100%, and then the mix of each effect to 100%. Then you control how much of the effect you want by the volume of each effect, and the overall mix of the effects chain by the output on the unit, or the mixer send.

(Technically it gets a little funky, because technically only 1 effect has to be at 100%, and the others don't have to be, but there must be at least one at 100% to not pass any digital dry. You must have at least 1 effect at 100% on each parallel path).


----------



## Shask

Turd Ferguson said:


> I can see this could be an issue because of the latency on the digital dry. I wonder if setting all the individual effect mix levels to 100% wet would take care of it, then adjusting overall sound with the parallel mixer. Far as I can tell the 1101 does not have a kill dry function. My G Sharp did, but I sold that.


Depending on what gear you have, you can fake this to try it. If you have a desktop mixer, these work well for this. I was using one for the last year or so. I put the mixer in the loop and used the aux sends.

Another way, is you can go from loop send into a stereo pedal. Chorus, Delay, whatever. Then run one output into your GSP. Then, take the second output from the stereo pedal and the output from the GSP into another stereo pedal, or even one of those little cheap wire splitters/couplers. Then run this back into the return of the amp. Basically, you get 2 paths where one is a wire, and the other is the GSP.


----------



## CanserDYI

Bari partscaster. I really want one.


----------



## youngthrasher9

CanserDYI said:


> Bari partscaster. I really want one.


I highly recommend perfecting your set up skills (fretwork, truss rod, bridge adjustment, nut slotting) first. I finished building my parts guitar in February of 2020, and finally got it set up the way I like after about a year of (monthlyish) trial and error.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Made an order with Free The Tone. Unfortunately they're having trouble with Tri Avatar 2 stocks and back orders so I'm holding off on that. I did order the Black Vehicle bass driver so I've got something to look forward to.


----------



## ryanougrad

Thinking I'm going to get a Washburn N4 Authentic. Like everything about this guitar except the pickups which is an easy fix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about getting a guitar specifically to put low-output PAFs in. Looking at a Squier Strat or Tele maybe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinking about getting a guitar specifically to put low-output PAFs in. Looking at a Squier Strat or Tele maybe.


Get a CV70 and put a hotter paf in the bridge (9-12, maybe), with a more correct paf in the neck (8, I think?).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get a CV70 and put a hotter paf in the bridge (9-12, maybe), with a more correct paf in the neck (8, I think?).



I was thinking about just getting a Contemporary Tele and putting a pair of proper PAFs (both ~8k).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get a CV70 and put a hotter paf in the bridge (9-12, maybe), with a more correct paf in the neck (8, I think?).









You know actually thinking about it, a '70s-style Deluxe Tele with PAFs would be sweet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well nevermind, because I just bought a 4U case for my Axe FX.  Wanted to go 4U incase I decide to add something later like a power amp, surge proector, etc.


----------



## StevenC

I know this is the gear thread and not about playing music, but I bought the Discipline Era transcriptions book and am so excited.


----------



## rokket2005

StevenC said:


> I know this is the gear thread and not about playing music, but I bought the Discipline Era transcriptions book and am so excited.


Learning music is always more impactful than new gear, especially getting the interplay between Fripp/Belew under your fingers.


----------



## Millul

Well, the HB headless arrived, and I have to say, for being a 300€ guitar, it's pretty frigging nice!
The Blackstar FLY3...meh...cleans are actually nice, the distorted sounds are pretty horrible (I admit I have to correct my bridge pickup height).

Any suggesiton for a battery powered amp with a good distorted sound? Or, shall I just go for a pedal to add that in?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I know this is the gear thread and not about playing music, but I bought the Discipline Era transcriptions book and am so excited.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


>


But I've never seen you play like Robert Fripp?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> But I've never seen you play like Robert Fripp?



Exactly.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Exactly.


Hoisted by my own petard.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I need a shitty 5 string bass for recording 7 string stuff so probably one of TVs or but not sure which.


----------



## sirbuh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well nevermind, because I just bought a 4U case for my Axe FX.  Wanted to go 4U incase I decide to add something later like a power amp, surge proector, etc.



way to ruin the cool trend you established


----------



## USMarine75

StevenC said:


> Hoisted by my own petard.



"Hoisted by your own re-tard."

(FFO Veep)


----------



## narad

On the prowl for cool star refinish ideas...


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> On the prowl for cool star refinish ideas...



That really could use some sort of Bootsy Collins glitter extravaganza treatment.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Something about that gig bag makes me feel... uncomfortable.


----------



## narad

High Plains Drifter said:


> Something about that gig bag makes me feel... uncomfortable.



I'm sure you've heard the phrase "padded gigbag" so much that it's basically synonymous with the soft case, but now behold the rarer unpadded gigbag.

Kind of think it'd be cool to do black with silver van halen stripes.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> On the prowl for cool star refinish ideas...


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


>



... is that one for sale?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Continue the theme. You already have Holo Crackle. Do this one with Holoflake. 

Or Matte Black with Glow In The Dark Green pinstripes in the pattern of the Jackson Concorde. 

Gloss Black with Chrome sides and racing stripes to mimic a neck thru.


----------



## Mourguitars

Waiting on parts lots of tools for the work bench and storage for the parts..

I bought these as well...just waiting

Mike


----------



## Seabeast2000

Good call on the de-deathing stick.


----------



## Mourguitars

Seabeast2000 said:


> Good call on the de-deathing stick.



Oh heck yea....i want that amp as dead as i can get it before installing the buffered effects loop....Caps are no joke...safety is paramount !


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought this variac.....


----------



## narad

What's the de-deathing stick called?


----------



## Mourguitars

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HPCMFNV/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

We've always called them a Chicken stick...its a discharge tool for Caps


----------



## NickS

^Order placed, thanks!!


----------



## USMarine75

Decided to give it a try.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> Decided to give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 96503


Interesting. I wonder what this is based on.


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> Decided to give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 96503



I was planning on getting one of these at some point as well, unless the incoming new gear budget allows me to pick up a duality DX.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Interesting. I wonder what this is based on.





youngthrasher9 said:


> I was planning on getting one of these at some point as well, unless the incoming new gear budget allows me to pick up a duality DX.



I figured it was worth it because shipped price was $59.

For all of you that love Fluff demos...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

"①#FUNTONEDONNER (8.7-8.13)
15% OFF For All Products | Code: JOY15"


----------



## youngthrasher9

Maybe not an FX black metal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> Interesting. I wonder what this is based on.



I think maybe the EHX Silencer with some tweaks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ditched my shit snark tuner for an ernie ball one. Muuuch better. Also picked up some ebmm prodigy mini picks. These feel juust right for me, the regular sized prodigys felt too long for me.

Tried a Schecter e-1 red reign 7 string today and it sounded/felt great. I just hate the gray back paired with the red top, and the tacky ass inlays. If they'd just done a black back/blank fingerboard with the red top it'd look sooooo much cleaner.

Also tried a gretsch resonator and it was awful. There was just no low end and the high end was surprisingly harsh considering it had a mahogany body. The Recording King one I tried sounded better but still wasn't great tbh.


----------



## USMarine75

I was finally allowed to unbox my Epiphone lol.

Bottom line up front... this thing kicks all kinds of ass. Maybe some recency bias... maybe not.

The two SD JB pickups (neck covered, bridge open) are 10/10. Maybe it's the full 1/4" maple cap instead of veneer? Or maybe tonewood doesn't matter? I don't know. But this might be the best sounding double HB guitar I own?! The leads on the neck are so smooth with a ton of musical sustain. Rhythm on the bridge pickup is chunky, tight, open. Leads are searing. Chords fully ring out and have nice bloom... they have a nice compression that opens up as it rings out. This is the first guitar I've plugged in, in recent memory, where both the neck AND bridge sound great. I didn't have to dial in for one and suffer with the other (or have to fiddle with tone knobs or use a pedal). I also dig the aesthetic of a covered neck vs uncovered bridge pickup. *5/5*

Playability is good. The action is medium from the factory. I'll have to measure but all 3 have been this way (JB, Slash, and now this). I've actually been digging this higher (for me) action. I'm starting to agree that you sacrifice tone and sustain for the increased shredability that comes with lower action. There's prob a slightly lower action compromise to be found so I'll give it a try at some point. The neck profile is a "Thayer profile". No idea what that really means lol. But it's not wide or thin. It's also not a 50's baseball bat. Maybe a 60's profile? Couldn't tell if it had a taper so likely not. *4/5*

The looks aren't for every one. It is for me. It has way more glitter/sparkle in person than photographs lol. And much like coming home from the strip club, it's everywhere... in every nook and cranny. Headstock, back of neck, sides/back of body. Only the hardware and fretboard are spared  *11/5*

The swag. Matching blue Epiphone hard case is the tits. Came with a signed COA with photo in the standard Gibson folding display. Also had the world's largest desiccant pack lol. Unboxing it, you would think it was way more expensive IMO. *5/5*

Kiss's music - *0/5*

tl;dr this thing is a full on Gibson dressed up like a late 70's Studio 54 scene whore.


----------



## NickS

USMarine75 said:


> Kiss's music - *0/5*



QFT


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m facing quite the struggle deciding between the last one, this, or an EC1000 in tiger eye.


----------



## USMarine75

For anyone interested in ordering anything made by Donner, they have -15% off if you buy from them directly. And their free shipping is fast. I ordered Sun night and it is arriving tomorrow. They also manufacture way more than pedals.



NickS said:


> QFT



Yes, but how did you know my Post Bac major?



youngthrasher9 said:


> I’m facing quite the struggle deciding between the last one, this, or an EC1000 in tiger eye.
> View attachment 96528



Which model is that?


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> Which model is that?



The Prophecy. I couldn’t really care less about the fluences but the frets are a little bigger and my #1 has gigantor frets.


----------



## USMarine75

youngthrasher9 said:


> The Prophecy. I couldn’t really care less about the fluences but the frets are a little bigger and my #1 has gigantor frets.



Ahh.. I think I had only seen in a flame maple brown. Looks killer in black.

I'm an Epi fanboi as of late, but an EC1000 is hard to beat all around. One of the best guitars for the money that you can buy IMO.


----------



## lewis

USMarine75 said:


> Decided to give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 96503


Snap.
Just ordered these 3-


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Think I'm going to buy a Two Notes Cab M+ again, and possibly a Big Hairy Guitars cab pack. Probably use the looper on my DD-7 or DD-8 to dial in a few presets (probably one each with M25s, P50Es, V30s, 12Ls, and T75s).


----------



## protest

Currently checking out a PWE Event Horizon 3.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Think I'm going to buy a Two Notes Cab M+ again, and possibly a Big Hairy Guitars cab pack. Probably use the looper on my DD-7 or DD-8 to dial in a few presets (probably one each with M25s, P50Es, V30s, 12Ls, and T75s).



I bought his 12L cab and while I like it, I’m not super wild about the mic choices. Sounds good and clear, but a bit thin. I’m very tempted to nab Michael’s open back Fryette 2x12 though. Previewing it sounds really good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, after being pretty dismissive of the redesigned Amptweaker stuff, I bought a Big Rock Pro II for a pretty decent price used. We'll see if I eat crow or it ends up getting sold. Still thinking of buying a Two Notes CAB M+.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinking about getting a guitar specifically to put low-output PAFs in. Looking at a Squier Strat or Tele maybe.



Change of heart. Got a high-output metal guitar (Omen Elite 6. Got it cheap cheap) and I'm gonna convert one of my EMG-loaded Strats to passive w/ a PAF bridge and some standard single coils in the middle and neck... Or a stacked bucker in the neck.


----------



## USMarine75

Posted a guitar on Reverb I've been wanting to move for awhile to fund another purchase. 

Then I made the obvious mistake. 

I tried the guitar again dammit.


----------



## odibrom

USMarine75 said:


> Posted a guitar on Reverb I've been wanting to move for awhile to fund another purchase.
> 
> Then I made the obvious mistake.
> 
> I tried the guitar again dammit.



One has to try things out before putting them for sale to test if they are working fine, only then one decides if they go or stay...


----------



## Deadpool_25

I just came to say

Fuck this thread.

okaybye


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Posted a guitar on Reverb I've been wanting to move for awhile to fund another purchase.
> 
> Then I made the obvious mistake.
> 
> I tried the guitar again dammit.



Once you've decided to sell something play it to make sure it is ok, clean it, and don't touch it again once it's listed


----------



## Anquished

Not too keen on the Fusion Edges in my RG5328, so tempted with some white BKPS to match the aesthetic of the prestige RGR's. I'm looking at the Painkiller bridge but not sure what to pair it with.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Anquished said:


> Not too keen on the Fusion Edges in my RG5328, so tempted with some white BKPS to match the aesthetic of the prestige RGR's. I'm looking at the Painkiller bridge but not sure what to pair it with.


when in doubt, cold sweat or vhii neck. also email tim at bkp.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Once you've decided to sell something play it to make sure it is ok, clean it, and don't touch it again once it's listed



This is the way.


----------



## Anquished

KnightBrolaire said:


> when in doubt, cold sweat or vhii neck. also email tim at bkp.



Cold sweat was my first thought but I'll email Tim and get his thoughts on what I'm after.


----------



## USMarine75

FYI...

EVH prices went up across the board. 

The Relic Frankie is now $1999, 50w heads are $1399 and the 50w stealth head is $1499. EVH Specials are now $1049.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> FYI...
> 
> EVH prices went up across the board.
> 
> The Relic Frankie is now $1999, 50w heads are $1399 and the 50w stealth head is $1499. EVH Specials are now $1049.



Still nowhere near as bad as the Jackson jumps... the Adrian Smith sigs were $2299 and have jumped to $2999 in the last couple months for example


----------



## lewis

My sophgate arrived already. Superfast delivery


----------



## laxu

Finally have half of my pedalboard hooked up and just today picked up some kits that are just some building away from being my overdrive section.

I built a DIY pedalboard out of Makerbeam parts that I had left over and the board is going to look like this:

Top row: Strymon Volante -> Strymon Flint -> Digitech Trio+ -> Fryette PS-100 fx loop
Bottom row: Turbo Tuner ST-300 -> Browne Protein Blue (PedalPCB kit) -> Browne Protein Green (kit) -> Hudson Broadcast (kit) -> Amp input.

I got the Volante hooked up and had a ton of fun learning how to use it. It has just a massive amount of sounds in it that can range from your plain old delays to chorusy, flangery and reverby sounds depending on how it's set up. The UI for it is just really good and simple to use.

If I find a used Strymon Nightsky that's going to get added, possibly replacing the Flint (or I might keep it for tremolo and basic 'verbs). Having a lot of fun with the Volante's "craft your own thing" behavior over the "here's a pile of algorithms that you can tweak a bit" most pedals offer.

I would have bought the new Universal Audio pedals but like every UA product I've ever been interested in, there's always something that they do that makes it a no go for me. With the UAFX units it's the lack of any remote control. Not having MIDI or expression support on 400 euro digital pedals is just weak shit.


----------



## Robslalaina

I want to buy an 8 string. They make me think outside the box vs. playing the same riffs one string lower on a 7. I know I am the problem, not 7 string guitars, but still.
Not sure what I'm going to get though. I'm eyeing this RG852 but it's quite far from my place and I've never tried one. Somebody else is selling a Boden OS 8 locally but €1,600 is a bit pushing it imo. There's also that LTD M-1008MS that's tingling me in the right places but I think it looks a bit blant. If I were in the US pretty sure I'd have tried a bolt on Aries 8 with super conservative specs but I'm not sure I want to pay import taxes to Europe and risk having to return it, even if there's only a 5% risk of that happening. Crap.


----------



## Bearitone

laxu said:


> Finally have half of my pedalboard hooked up and just today picked up some kits that are just some building away from being my overdrive section.
> 
> I built a DIY pedalboard out of Makerbeam parts that I had left over and the board is going to look like this:
> 
> Top row: Strymon Volante -> Strymon Flint -> Digitech Trio+ -> Fryette PS-100 fx loop
> Bottom row: Turbo Tuner ST-300 -> Browne Protein Blue (PedalPCB kit) -> Browne Protein Green (kit) -> Hudson Broadcast (kit) -> Amp input.
> 
> I got the Volante hooked up and had a ton of fun learning how to use it. It has just a massive amount of sounds in it that can range from your plain old delays to chorusy, flangery and reverby sounds depending on how it's set up. The UI for it is just really good and simple to use.
> 
> If I find a used Strymon Nightsky that's going to get added, possibly replacing the Flint (or I might keep it for tremolo and basic 'verbs). Having a lot of fun with the Volante's "craft your own thing" behavior over the "here's a pile of algorithms that you can tweak a bit" most pedals offer.
> 
> I would have bought the new Universal Audio pedals but like every UA product I've ever been interested in, there's always something that they do that makes it a no go for me. With the UAFX units it's the lack of any remote control. Not having MIDI or expression support on 400 euro digital pedals is just weak shit.


Pics my dude!


----------



## Shask

lewis said:


> My sophgate arrived already. Superfast delivery
> 
> View attachment 96617


I have been seeing a lot about this pedal lately. I am curious how good it is.


----------



## protest

Picked this up used from Guitar Center because I've always wanted a silverburst single cut. Not sure I'm going to keep it.

The Macassar ebony gives it kind of a rosewood vibe that I don't like with silverburst... But really it's the burst on the back being off center that's killing my ocd need for things to be symmetrical.

Am I being too harsh? I mean, I can't see either one while I'm playing!


----------



## Shask

laxu said:


> Finally have half of my pedalboard hooked up and just today picked up some kits that are just some building away from being my overdrive section.
> 
> I built a DIY pedalboard out of Makerbeam parts that I had left over and the board is going to look like this:
> 
> Top row: Strymon Volante -> Strymon Flint -> Digitech Trio+ -> Fryette PS-100 fx loop
> Bottom row: Turbo Tuner ST-300 -> Browne Protein Blue (PedalPCB kit) -> Browne Protein Green (kit) -> Hudson Broadcast (kit) -> Amp input.
> 
> I got the Volante hooked up and had a ton of fun learning how to use it. It has just a massive amount of sounds in it that can range from your plain old delays to chorusy, flangery and reverby sounds depending on how it's set up. The UI for it is just really good and simple to use.
> 
> If I find a used Strymon Nightsky that's going to get added, possibly replacing the Flint (or I might keep it for tremolo and basic 'verbs). Having a lot of fun with the Volante's "craft your own thing" behavior over the "here's a pile of algorithms that you can tweak a bit" most pedals offer.
> 
> I would have bought the new Universal Audio pedals but like every UA product I've ever been interested in, there's always something that they do that makes it a no go for me. With the UAFX units it's the lack of any remote control. Not having MIDI or expression support on 400 euro digital pedals is just weak shit.


Get those builds done! 

I finished clones of the EQD Space Spiral and Keeley Mag Echo recently. Lots of modulated delay goodness. I have an EQD Grand Orbiter and Walrus Julia clones basically done and waiting for 1 part that is on the way. I also have clones of the EHX Small Clone and Electric Mistress all built up and waiting for a few parts and enclosures. I am thinking about doing the EHX Polychorus next. I am running out of ideas after that, lol.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> FYI...
> 
> EVH prices went up across the board.
> 
> The Relic Frankie is now $1999, 50w heads are $1399 and the 50w stealth head is $1499. EVH Specials are now $1049.


Seems so crazy. I got my 6L6 50w for $750 new just about 18 months ago.


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> Seems so crazy. I got my 6L6 50w for $750 new just about 18 months ago.



Right? I wanted to buy the EL34 50w head but not for $1400.


----------



## laxu

Bearitone said:


> Pics my dude!





Shask said:


> Get those builds done!
> 
> I finished clones of the EQD Space Spiral and Keeley Mag Echo recently. Lots of modulated delay goodness. I have an EQD Grand Orbiter and Walrus Julia clones basically done and waiting for 1 part that is on the way. I also have clones of the EHX Small Clone and Electric Mistress all built up and waiting for a few parts and enclosures. I am thinking about doing the EHX Polychorus next. I am running out of ideas after that, lol.



When I get the pedals assembled! Hoping I can build at least one during the weekend. Going to start from the Browne Protein Green side (Nobels ODR-1 based). I'm really more interested in the Blue side (Bluesbreaker based) and the Hudson Broadcast so I'll build the Green first and see how well I can get that done and apply anything I learn to maybe be able to make the other pedals a bit nicer.


----------



## broangiel

I’ve been itching for a guitar with P90s, so I snatched up a Music Man Axis Super Sport with MM90s last night.


----------



## Accoun

Got paid and now I'm hovering my mouse over the buy button for the OR15. The only hesitation I have is because I checked the prices on the one local website that has an archive and it's definitely on the more expensive side of the used market. On one hand that was a year ago and it's the first one since then, on the other most of individual sellers moved to the other site, which doesn't have the archive so hell knows when another one appears.

Gonna sleep on it, but most likely still will order tomorrow - maybe even on the bus to work.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

protest said:


> Picked this up used from Guitar Center because I've always wanted a silverburst single cut. Not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> The Macassar ebony gives it kind of a rosewood vibe that I don't like with silverburst... But really it's the burst on the back being off center that's killing my ocd need for things to be symmetrical.
> 
> Am I being too harsh? I mean, I can't see either one while I'm playing!



I’m generally not all that perturbed by things, but that burst on the back would be non-starter for me. Hell, the pic alone is annoying my brain. 

Beyond that, if you’re not happy with the guitar, definitely return it.


----------



## Mourguitars

Cleaned and redoing the work bench / space...some stuff came in ....others by 3rd parties via Amazon are coming pony express it seems

Have to put all my pedal parts in the Bins this weekend and learn the new Scope !

Mike


----------



## Bearitone

After having a Kemper for less than two weeks I want a Driftwood Purple Nightmare and Omega Granophyre now lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> After having a Kemper for less than two weeks I want a Driftwood Purple Nightmare and Omega Granophyre now lol


the kemper was the reason I started hoarding amps


----------



## Accoun

Accoun said:


> Got paid and now I'm hovering my mouse over the buy button for the OR15. The only hesitation I have is because I checked the prices on the one local website that has an archive and it's definitely on the more expensive side of the used market. On one hand that was a year ago and it's the first one since then, on the other most of individual sellers moved to the other site, which doesn't have the archive so hell knows when another one appears.
> 
> Gonna sleep on it, but most likely still will order tomorrow - maybe even on the bus to work.



Well, the problem "solved" itself. Someone was earlier :-/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Debating on if I hate the Schecter's pickups, to finally give the Lundgren M6 or BKP Impulse a shot, try a BKP Painkiller again, or go tried and true EMG.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Now that I've found more success with the Axe FX III than I anticipated and have a new guitar in the works, I'm starting to delve in to an upgraded monitoring set up. Snagged a pair of used Eris 3.5s locally right after I got the Axe so I could have more than just headphones, but they're not exactly the deepest sounding monitors out there. 

Looking at Kali Audio or some of the KRK V series. Real debate though is do I want to go 2 way or 3 way and incorporate a sub. I'm leaning 2 way w/sub, but the chance of having the crossover in the upper midrange screw with what I'm hearing makes me want a 3 way speaker.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Debating on if I hate the Schecter's pickups, to finally give the Lundgren M6 or BKP Impulse a shot, try a BKP Painkiller again, or go tried and true EMG.


The M6 is expensive but, worth it imo and truly unique.


----------



## SamSam

Contemplating the following:

Dingwall T Roc 4 (standard one)

Harley Benton Fretless jazz copy 

Charvel So Cal 2 with the trem in black 

Bit of a random mix I know. Then again the HB could really be an and instead of an or...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> The M6 is expensive but, worth it imo and truly unique.


 I'm an EMG guy at heart but I always wanted to try the M6


----------



## narad

Beat to shit rumored-to-be-Navigator has arrived:





Also some updates for you football fans:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Line 6 Helix rack unit


----------



## narad

Mark IIC+/++ has arrived back from Mesa. First impressions are that there has been a noticeable shift in the attack and feel. It's much closer to how my old JP-2C felt, which I think is quite interesting given how many people will tell you that they're not at all comparable. And mine is a DRG, so not the inspiration for the JP-2C (HRG).

I feel like I should have recorded more of the boosted IIC as I really liked that tone, it was just that at max gain + boost it was barely coming into saturated metal tone. But it was warm and full. The C+ is I guess thinner, with more gain, more aggression (especially in C++), with a lead sound that is much smoother and singing and Petrucci-esque.

Originally the clean was really great, a big surprise on how much so, but the reverb sucked. Added a ton of noise and mud. Mike totally fixed that, and sounds great now, and the clean seems largely unchanged from IIC.

The Mesa guys did a great job too. Packing was top notch, and Mike was great to work with and helped me out when one of my NOS tubes went bad. Though I also can't rule out the effect of that tube on the overall sound unfortunately... stops me from making a more fair A/B comparison.


----------



## BMFan30

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Line 6 Helix rack unit


Before looking up what that was I assumed it was that fairly afforable midi guitar pedal they have which is like almost in competition with the nueral fx pedal and axe fx penal but then realized it's this big ass rack unit?

What makes you choose this at this price range over everything else? I really respect your input especially when it comes to ITB solutions and real amps too since I've jotted down a couple to be on the look out for thanks to you.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BMFan30 said:


> Before looking up what that was I assumed it was that fairly afforable midi guitar pedal they have which is like almost in competition with the nueral fx pedal and axe fx penal but then realized it's this big ass rack unit?
> 
> What makes you choose this at this price range over everything else? I really respect your input especially when it comes to ITB solutions and real amps too since I've jotted down a couple to be on the look out for thanks to you.


It's gonna be the brain for the strings of my band. With a Cymatic Audio LP-6 doing all the midi controlling and backing tracks..the Line 6 will be the amp that the bassist, guitarist, and I will plug into. I'm building a 1 tower system that'll house everything the band needs so we don't have so much gear to carry and none of us will have to worry about changing sounds and whatnot


----------



## Accoun

So instead of the Orange deal that fell through, as a (belated) birthday present to myself I ordered a Harley Benton PJ bass.


----------



## beerandbeards

protest said:


> Picked this up used from Guitar Center because I've always wanted a silverburst single cut. Not sure I'm going to keep it.
> 
> The Macassar ebony gives it kind of a rosewood vibe that I don't like with silverburst... But really it's the burst on the back being off center that's killing my ocd need for things to be symmetrical.
> 
> Am I being too harsh? I mean, I can't see either one while I'm playing!



If you decide to return this, maybe consider the new Epiphone Les Paul Custom Silverburst. It’s only burst on top but it looks great and as @USMarine75 has mentioned that Epiphone’s quality is really high right now


----------



## laxu

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's gonna be the brain for the strings of my band. With a Cymatic Audio LP-6 doing all the midi controlling and backing tracks..the Line 6 will be the amp that the bassist, guitarist, and I will plug into. I'm building a 1 tower system that'll house everything the band needs so we don't have so much gear to carry and none of us will have to worry about changing sounds and whatnot



I suggest you play with Helix Native for this setup to make sure the Helix has enough processing power to run all you need at once.


----------



## budda

Partscaster has landed, at techs for the once-over


----------



## USMarine75

beerandbeards said:


> If you decide to return this, maybe consider the new Epiphone Les Paul Custom Silverburst. It’s only burst on top but it looks great and as @USMarine75 has mentioned that Epiphone’s quality is really high right now



Trogly just did a review of the Epiphone Bonamassa if anyone wants a pro review of the QC.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

laxu said:


> I suggest you play with Helix Native for this setup to make sure the Helix has enough processing power to run all you need at once.


It does. There isn't a lot it has to do so it'll be fine


----------



## budda

It's not for me but I just picked up an EBMM stingray in ice blue metallic w/ roasted neck for a buddy who's coming down next weekend. Needs a setup but it's cool .


----------



## narad

I'm literally running out of space this week.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I'm literally running out of space this week.


Begrudging like because you have a problem but we still love you.


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> I'm literally running out of space this week.



That red ESP reminds me of the Kramer Stagemaster Custom 1 I used to own. Very nice!


----------



## youngthrasher9

I have a pile of gear I want to order but not having an address yet is a little difficult


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> That red ESP reminds me of the Kramer Stagemaster Custom 1 I used to own. Very nice!



You bet -- probably the same people making them if I have my facts straight. The whole 80s Kramer/ESP connection is quite muddled, but seems to be like, if in doubt, ESP made it. I would love a horizon in the Kramer blue flip-flop paint.


----------



## nightlight

Just picked up Izotope's Music Production Bundle. Got it for a good deal because I have some of their other products. 

Really keen to find out how RX8's guitar denoiser works. I have a lot of issues with that when I record haha


----------



## mmr007

narad said:


> I'm literally running out of space this week.


Love that crackle finish star and while I normally HATE....like HATE... the crooked arrowhead or checkmark fret inlay on other ESP/LTD guitars it totally works on that guitar shape.

I want an LTD M1000 in white and I won't buy it because of the frickin inlays....but like I said totally works on that guitar


----------



## mmr007

oh....I literally just clicked "purchase" on another Epiphone Les Paul so does that count as my next purchase or is it already too late and I have to start over?


----------



## USMarine75

I love the Delta King 12 6L6 so much I bought the GC/MF LE 10" 6V6 version. MF had it on sale as their SDOTD. 

When they were owned by Abasara Audio in NY I had spoken with their sales/customer service about the 8, 10, and 12 versions. He had said the 10 was generally their fav because it sounded most like the old Chicago versions, didn't have cone cry that 12s are more prone to, and in general had better (more musical) speaker distortion.


----------



## mmr007

It's so......cute






....until you feed it after midnight


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SH-11 Custom Custom. One popped up on Reverb for cheap and I wanna give it another shot. Didn't like it in a previous guitar, but that guitar was really dark and boomy.

EDIT: Knowing me, the Duncan will be replaced with an 81/85X in the bridge and 60/85/85X in the neck.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> I'm literally running out of space this week.


Looks like you have room for another amp.


----------



## budda

Its me ya boi buyin stuff.

Tele tuners and adapter bushings, hardtail plate for the main JM.


----------



## Steo

Dod metal maniac on the way. Probably sound like shit, but I'm intrigued


----------



## laxu

My next purchase is 3PDT switches and some other electronics knicknacks because out of the Musikding pedal kits I got two of them had momentary instead of latching footswitches (which look exactly the same for inexplicable reasons) and the 3rd kit had the correct switches but I don't like how they feel. So higher quality switches will be ordered today.

Here's a few pics of how the pedals turned out: https://imgur.com/a/WASi79K


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Looks like I'll be getting one'a'deez instead. For the price of the Helix I can get three of these bitches. Problem solved.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:

Just found one on Guitar Center for less than 300 shipped. Aaaand it's purchased!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just found one on Guitar Center for less than 300 shipped. Aaaand it's purchased!



There's one on Music Go Round for $280 plus shipping, and a few more for $320. They'll usually drop the price on them if you call and show them another location has the same item for less. 

https://www.musicgoround.com/product/40012-S000243133/used-line-6-pod-hd-pro-guitar-effects-effects

Missing a couple knobs, but that's an easy fix. Shafts are fine.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's one on Music Go Round for $280 plus shipping, and a few more for $320. They'll usually drop the price on them if you call and show them another location has the same item for less.
> 
> https://www.musicgoround.com/product/40012-S000243133/used-line-6-pod-hd-pro-guitar-effects-effects
> 
> Missing a couple knobs, but that's an easy fix. Shafts are fine.


I'm gonna try out the one I bought. If it does what I need it to do then I'll need two more for the bassist and guitarist


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

budda said:


> Its me ya boi buyin stuff.
> 
> Tele tuners and adapter bushings, hardtail plate for the main JM.


How's the Tele? Prince has got me wanting Tele pickups so bad but I know that's just going down the tone chasing road


----------



## budda

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> How's the Tele? Prince has got me wanting Tele pickups so bad but I know that's just going down the tone chasing road



Im very glad I own it, but I kinda wish I had the money for the 52 RI it was based on lol. Sound and feel is great (beefy neck) and the tuners should improve things. 

Buy a classic vibe and rock out.


----------



## Mourguitars

Only thing i bought lately was a Apex matched quad of EL34's....i sold a lot of stuff on CL to one guy, he came looking at one thing and made me a good offer on my other stuff i had listed....Fist full of cash !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

narad said:


> I'm literally running out of space this week.



So sweet ....congrats !

Mike


----------



## Turd Ferguson

For the past few years my GAS has been limited to mostly amps, cabs, and fx.

But I'm starting to get the itch for one of these.

Thank god they seem to be out of stock everywhere at the moment.


----------



## WarMachine

Dean Razorback Rust. I'll be putting up a NGD post HOPEFULLY by Wednesday, if it shows up on time..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SH-11 Custom Custom. One popped up on Reverb for cheap and I wanna give it another shot. Didn't like it in a previous guitar, but that guitar was really dark and boomy.
> 
> EDIT: Knowing me, the Duncan will be replaced with an 81/85X in the bridge and 60/85/85X in the neck.



So to show how I'm getting dementia at a young age, the pickup I tried previously was actually the Custom 5 SH14. Not sure how I made that screwup.  Oh well, gonna be my first time trying the Custom Custom.


----------



## mmr007

Just clicked ad to cart. Let's see how long it takes to ship. It's gorgeous. I love the lemon drop finish...I love Korean Epiphones and right now I am on a big Les Paul kick


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Welp, the Pod HD showed up. I'm still figuring it out and running it though some things. As one could expect the installed cab sims are kinda meh. Nothing about the thing is all that amazing but with such things it takes a while to figure out how to set it up and make it sound decent. Usually I'd do a new gear day post and even make a clip of it. I guess when I get it to sounding like something I'd record I'll do that.

Honestly it's not terrible and it has some promising stuff going for it. It's been a long time since I've had actual hardware so turning knobs for tone is nice. We'll see how it goes. If ya got some tips feel free to throw them my way. I'm new to rack gear and guitar processor hardware so it'll be a fun journey.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Welp, the Pod HD showed up. I'm still figuring it out and running it though some things. As one could expect the installed cab sims are kinda meh. Nothing about the thing is all that amazing but with such things it takes a while to figure out how to set it up and make it sound decent. Usually I'd do a new gear day post and even make a clip of it. I guess when I get it to sounding like something I'd record I'll do that.
> 
> Honestly it's not terrible and it has some promising stuff going for it. It's been a long time since I've had actual hardware so turning knobs for tone is nice. We'll see how it goes. If ya got some tips feel free to throw them my way. I'm new to rack gear and guitar processor hardware so it'll be a fun journey.



The old POD HD thread on here had some pretty comprehensive and helpful posts/guides.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> The old POD HD thread on here had some pretty comprehensive and helpful posts/guides.


Never thought to even look for such a thing. I'll check that out. Thanks


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So to show how I'm getting dementia at a young age, the pickup I tried previously was actually the Custom 5 SH14. Not sure how I made that screwup.  Oh well, gonna be my first time trying the Custom Custom.



The names are confusing...you doing ok there Jazzy ! LOL

Custom Custom ...i bought one at the Orlando Guitar expo years back..it sound good in this guitar but not in that one ect....I think it was a Alder body that i sounded the best if i remember correctly....now my mind is slipping...lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Here in Fl they tax all internet sales now..so .....ill go out and take a gander at Guitar Center see for any impulse buy things...look at there used section....just to get out of the little bubble im in.....I do need 2 Eight ft speaker cables , well ...dont need but like to have

Mike


----------



## Mathemagician

WarMachine said:


> Dean Razorback Rust. I'll be putting up a NGD post HOPEFULLY by Wednesday, if it shows up on time..



Link? Is it up yet? *batman voice* “Where is it?”


----------



## oniduder

just bought a KSR orthos dos, looking forward to it,

pics are available by googling it choosing images and then seeing the most recent ksr that sold on reverb

i guess i'll do a NAD whenever, who cares about all this though?

ciao


----------



## WarMachine

Mathemagician said:


> Link? Is it up yet? *batman voice* “Where is it?”


Hahaha, how 'bout the Duke Nukem voice "Where is it?" and i throw a shameless-self plug link on here of a Duke Nukem remix i did a few nights ago haha
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/mix-test.348717/
I work nights so i literally have only been up for about 15 mins, but it DID come in today and looks gnarly as FUCK!! I'll get some pics of it later tonight/early tomorrow morning after i've had some time to play on it to give it a proper NGD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> The names are confusing...you doing ok there Jazzy ! LO



Either my ADHD is getting worse or I'm getting early onset dementia. 

I'll end up keeping it, but not what I bought it for. I found an old Fokin Demolition I bought awhile back in my collection of pickups, so I put that in my Omen Elite and now it's a B-tuned chuggamachine. I'll probably use the SH11 in my Strat instead of a PAF. Given it's a Custom with an A2 magnet, that pretty much makes it an overwound PAF.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll probably use the SH11 in my Strat instead of a PAF. Given it's a Custom with an A2 magnet, that pretty much makes it an overwound PAF.


Didn't I tell you to get an overwound PAF? Lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn't I tell you to get an overwound PAF? Lmao



Well there you go, got one by accident.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well there you go, got one by accident.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get a CV70 and put a hotter paf in the bridge (9-12, maybe), with a more correct paf in the neck (8, I think?).



Hotter PAF it is. Lmao!


----------



## Aso

I have a KSR PA25 showing up tomorrow hopefully. Need something smaller than a 5150, Rhodes Gemini or PoweredByOmega Iridium for practice without get neighbor complaints. Going to pair it up with a Abominable Electronics Sunbather that I have had sitting around way too long. If the Sunbather doesn't do it for me guess I will get a KSR Ceres pre-amp


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Here in Fl they tax all internet sales now..so .....ill go out and take a gander at Guitar Center see for any impulse buy things...look at there used section....just to get out of the little bubble im in.....I do need 2 Eight ft speaker cables , well ...dont need but like to have
> 
> Mike


Just build a few speaker cables. It is pretty cheap and easy to do.

I just built some more 3' cables for effects loops, and a set of Humbuster cables for my Axe II.

In the last few days I got my Julia clone, and my Electric Mistress clones to work. It is getting fun building pedals with BBD chips and 9 other ICs, lol. I will have my Small Clone and Polychorus clones done as soon as I get a few more parts shipments.


----------



## Bearitone

So, I played some real amps today next to my kemper and I think I understand what people say about it not sounding the same as an "amp in the room". I think the only way I'll get it "perfect" is if I get the amp I want, then profile it myself with my gear (pickups, speakers, cabinet, etc...). Not just use downloaded profiles.

Is there a consensus on this?


----------



## laxu

Bearitone said:


> So, I played some real amps today next to my kemper and I think I understand what people say about it not sounding the same as an "amp in the room". I think the only way I'll get it "perfect" is if I get the amp I want, then profile it myself with my gear (pickups, speakers, cabinet, etc...). Not just use downloaded profiles.
> 
> Is there a consensus on this?



I can only give comparison to the Quad Cortex, but that was able to capture the sound of my amp to a very high degree and when piped through a Fryette PS-100 into a guitar cab and then comparing that same setup with the profiled tube amp they could sound very close. But the capture still won't function the same as my amp for EQ.

The output system with any modeling setup is the real difference. I can make my Fractal FM3 sound very close to my Bogner with the right amp model and settings into the afore-mentioned Fryette setup. Maybe not exact but more than good enough to not care.

But that still doesn't stop me from using tube amps because they don't have menus, they only do a couple of things really well and that's it. I find they help me focus more on playing if anything.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> So, I played some real amps today next to my kemper and I think I understand what people say about it not sounding the same as an "amp in the room". I think the only way I'll get it "perfect" is if I get the amp I want, then profile it myself with my gear (pickups, speakers, cabinet, etc...). Not just use downloaded profiles.
> 
> Is there a consensus on this?



The "in the room" thing is like 99% the speakers and room and how the sound waves interact accordingly.

So folks listening to the Kemper (or anything really) through headphones or monitors or FRFR speakers typically won't have the same experience as a power amp driven guitar cab.

You can get DAMN close, and I'd even say totally, there with a well tuned room and proper IR choice, but you have to work for it.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Just build a few speaker cables. It is pretty cheap and easy to do.
> 
> I just built some more 3' cables for effects loops, and a set of Humbuster cables for my Axe II.
> 
> In the last few days I got my Julia clone, and my Electric Mistress clones to work. It is getting fun building pedals with BBD chips and 9 other ICs, lol. I will have my Small Clone and Polychorus clones done as soon as I get a few more parts shipments.


 
You are 100% correct...i think ill do that, i like building things anyways so ill look into the cable and 1/4" jacks....i do need to order some parts for some pedals i want to build after looking at the build doc's so ill add that stuff to the order...shippings costly these days so want to buy everything at once..if possible

Man, you are a pedal building machine ..thats so awesome on the BBD stuff....im in my amp mode now wanting to do some tweaks and learning my way a Marshall circuit..checking to see if the amp is dead enuff for me to work on ..rechecking..watching vids learning what the voltages should be there and here so to speak...one day ill build a hot rodded 800 with all the Mods...going to use the scope today...learn that

These arrived this morning....since im taking the chassis out to look at where the Buffered loop will wire up and take some pics see where i need to mount stuff, recheck my home work, i think ill put these tubes in and bias it up...then im going to play this weekend !

Mike


----------



## nightlight

On the subject of pickups, do Lundgren make a specific slant set of M8Cs? I wanted to try a pair in my Boden, but wasn't sure the regular straight ones would fit properly. I did read someone else's review that it fit in their guitar, but just wondering if I need a specific slant set for the axe? 

Might just go with the regular M8 since that one is higher output, but still evaluating.


----------



## StevenC

nightlight said:


> On the subject of pickups, do Lundgren make a specific slant set of M8Cs? I wanted to try a pair in my Boden, but wasn't sure the regular straight ones would fit properly. I did read someone else's review that it fit in their guitar, but just wondering if I need a specific slant set for the axe?
> 
> Might just go with the regular M8 since that one is higher output, but still evaluating.


Get regular M8Cs for a Boden.


----------



## BigViolin

Just ordered a 20 foot long capacitor for my rig. *belden 9778*


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> You are 100% correct...i think ill do that, i like building things anyways so ill look into the cable and 1/4" jacks....i do need to order some parts for some pedals i want to build after looking at the build doc's so ill add that stuff to the order...shippings costly these days so want to buy everything at once..if possible
> 
> Man, you are a pedal building machine ..thats so awesome on the BBD stuff....im in my amp mode now wanting to do some tweaks and learning my way a Marshall circuit..checking to see if the amp is dead enuff for me to work on ..rechecking..watching vids learning what the voltages should be there and here so to speak...one day ill build a hot rodded 800 with all the Mods...going to use the scope today...learn that
> 
> These arrived this morning....since im taking the chassis out to look at where the Buffered loop will wire up and take some pics see where i need to mount stuff, recheck my home work, i think ill put these tubes in and bias it up...then im going to play this weekend !
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 96921


Redco is probably the best place to buy stuff to make cables.

I bought the stuff to make a Mu-Tron style Envelope Follower next, and I might be done for awhile after that. I have ran out of ideas of things to build, lol. I want to do a Muzzle eventually when the chips exist again.

I SLO modded my Jet City in the middle of all the pedal building, and it has been the number 1 amp I have been playing lately. It sounds 1000% better than it did.

I built a JCM800 2203 clone many years ago. I have tweaked on more than it has been played, lol. It has an extra tube for an extra gain stage, and a depth control. The EQ was tweaked some. Funny enough, it doesn't sound THAT far away from my SLO modded JC. Look at the Ceriatone layouts for ideas for mods.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

*sigh* It's gonna be a Helix. Ugh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *sigh* It's gonna be a Helix. Ugh


POD didn't work out?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> POD didn't work out?


It's not terrible, but going through it, I realized the features I want and need are with the Helix so I might as well just get it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's not terrible, but going through it, I realized the features I want and need are with the Helix so I might as well just get it.



You're trying to run an entire band (guitar+bass) through one unit, right? IN that case, yeah the Helix would nail that. It's got a shit-ton of IO that it's possible to have one of the 100000 inputs to accept a 2nd instrument. Plus the ability to run to run two independent chains.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> POD didn't work out?


Saw a video of a kidney bean Pod (not sure of the version, but pre HD), and it sounded killer with a CAB M+. I kind of want one now. LOL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Saw a video of a kidney bean Pod (not sure of the version, but pre HD), and it sounded killer with a CAB M+. I kind of want one now. LOL



I had one w/ a Mooer Radar and it still did seem to need some help. The high end for a lot of stuff still seemed very ugly and digital, even with good IRS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Soon...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had one w/ a Mooer Radar and it still did seem to need some help. The high end for a lot of stuff still seemed very ugly and digital, even with good IRS.


I think the Glenn Delaune EQ fizz trick would help with that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're trying to run an entire band (guitar+bass) through one unit, right? IN that case, yeah the Helix would nail that. It's got a shit-ton of IO that it's possible to have one of the 100000 inputs to accept a 2nd instrument. Plus the ability to run to run two independent chains.


Yeah pretty much.
I might keep the POD for the other guitarist. The bassist changes sounds and is kind FX heavy. I only play twice in the set but I need a rhythm and lead tone.

Technically I could run all three of us but we'll see what happens. I also need the ability to run IRs I have..and the Native plugin obviously helps a lot. So it just seems like the best choice.


----------



## Mourguitars

I blew a dog gone fuse..ahh

Dont have one any where...ordered....so ill have them Monday , those and some jumper clips for working on my amp

Started to become some mad scientist with all the test tools for working on amps as of late vs a guitar player...lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Redco is probably the best place to buy stuff to make cables.
> 
> I bought the stuff to make a Mu-Tron style Envelope Follower next, and I might be done for awhile after that. I have ran out of ideas of things to build, lol. I want to do a Muzzle eventually when the chips exist again.
> 
> I SLO modded my Jet City in the middle of all the pedal building, and it has been the number 1 amp I have been playing lately. It sounds 1000% better than it did.
> 
> I built a JCM800 2203 clone many years ago. I have tweaked on more than it has been played, lol. It has an extra tube for an extra gain stage, and a depth control. The EQ was tweaked some. Funny enough, it doesn't sound THAT far away from my SLO modded JC. Look at the Ceriatone layouts for ideas for mods.



Oh cool and thanks for the info ! Ill check them out later today, i found 4 big speaker 1/4 Jacks yesterday

Building the Wonder Drive today...going to socket C1 and C7 to play around with the values..or at least thats my plan, pulled my parts late last night and all laid out

I study those Ceriatone schematics, they look nice on my 32" monitor, on my Ceriatone 800 i bought looks like the guy done a few extra mods as well as the PPIMV he added, I learned how to check all my voltages on the pins yesterday with the multimeter..and rechecked and so on ...im kinda proud of my self...but ive been studying and taking notes and rewatching Vids for well over a year...also draining those caps to nothing..1st step you need to learn !

Im also on the wait list for that Muzzle chip as well....lol (fingers tapping on desk patiently waiting ) but i built 2 , ones a backup for the one i have in my rack , ill say this over and over ..i can hear a pin drop because of the Muzzle...those are my must have, i need it ...and most favorite builds so far as a utility pedal

Theres always idea's to be had on pedal builds...i marvel over some of the guys enclosures graphics they are doing...ill just use my P-Touch but i like creative people and ideas

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Oh cool and thanks for the info ! Ill check them out later today, i found 4 big speaker 1/4 Jacks yesterday
> 
> Building the Wonder Drive today...going to socket C1 and C7 to play around with the values..or at least thats my plan, pulled my parts late last night and all laid out
> 
> I study those Ceriatone schematics, they look nice on my 32" monitor, on my Ceriatone 800 i bought looks like the guy done a few extra mods as well as the PPIMV he added, I learned how to check all my voltages on the pins yesterday with the multimeter..and rechecked and so on ...im kinda proud of my self...but ive been studying and taking notes and rewatching Vids for well over a year...also draining those caps to nothing..1st step you need to learn !
> 
> Im also on the wait list for that Muzzle chip as well....lol (fingers tapping on desk patiently waiting ) but i built 2 , ones a backup for the one i have in my rack , ill say this over and over ..i can hear a pin drop because of the Muzzle...those are my must have, i need it ...and most favorite builds so far as a utility pedal
> 
> Theres always idea's to be had on pedal builds...i marvel over some of the guys enclosures graphics they are doing...ill just use my P-Touch but i like creative people and ideas
> 
> Mike


I ended up going back in my Wonder Drive and socketing C1 and C7 sometime last week. I think I settled on 10nF for C1, and 330nF for C7, which are the Rev 1 values given on the forum I think. That gives a decent sweep. I still think it is more of a saturation control than a "tight" control like you would think of something that cuts bass.

I saw where he said he was going to redesign the Muzzle with a THAT4305 and two additional opamps to get around needing that specific chip, but who knows when that will be ready. I saw that he took the SMT version of the IC off the website. I am ready, lol. That is one of the only ones at the top of my list I am waiting on. Same with the Arachnid. Sadly, the THAT chip discontinuation and thru hole J201 disappearance happened in 2018-2019 in between my waves of pedal building, and I wish I was paying more attention. I would have bought up more parts before they were gone. 

Yeah, I could definitely do more with graphics, but it is such a pain. I just label mine with paint markers. I am more worried about having a cool sounding pedal than something nice to look at. I am just happy when my holes end up straight after drilling, lol. The main thing I have considered is an analog delay, like a EHX DMM clone, but the chips are so expensive, and not sure I want to commit. I will probably just wait until the THAT4301 and FV-1 chips are in stock again, after 6 months or whatever.


----------



## Mourguitars

Have you had the pleasure of soldering the SMD J201's yet...Hmmm...its like soldering a Flea to a Tick...lol....i done ok with it, i have steady hands...but there always a "but" somewhere...i have to wear glasses on top of my glasses now. twice the strength ..lol...man... 59 isn't so kind !

Thats cool he redesigning that PCB....i seen someone on another forum of a guy making a similar pedal....dont know if he used that THAT chip or some other one...its was a buzz a few months ago...never seen a gut shot

Im kinda OCD on my graphics...optics i guess...i have a lot of friends that are artists ...so....i always had Graphics on my USA Jacksons....and loved Skateboard graphics....and hey ....still like day Glow colors....grew up in the 80's in my 20's...lol

Mike


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Turd Ferguson said:


> For the past few years my GAS has been limited to mostly amps, cabs, and fx.
> 
> But I'm starting to get the itch for one of these.
> 
> Thank god they seem to be out of stock everywhere at the moment.





Well shit. I got all gassed up and found a seller on Reverb that per the listing had two of these in stock. And their price was $150 less than everybody else (who are all out of stock anyway). So I pulled the trigger and asked if they could send a pic of each so I could choose one or the other, and they replied right away "sure no problem, be right back."

So I'm doing stuff around the house, waiting for pics of my soon-to-be new axe.

And instead I get a refund notice with the note "sorry for the inconvenience but these are currently unavailable."

DAMMIT.


----------



## Mourguitars

Turd Ferguson said:


> Well shit. I got all gassed up and found a seller on Reverb that per the listing had two of these in stock. And their price was $150 less than everybody else (who are all out of stock anyway). So I pulled the trigger and asked if they could send a pic of each so I could choose one or the other, and they replied right away "sure no problem, be right back."
> 
> So I'm doing stuff around the house, waiting for pics of my soon-to-be new axe.
> 
> And instead I get a refund notice with the note "sorry for the inconvenience but these are currently unavailable."
> 
> DAMMIT.



Man thats beat Mr T..oh well keep looking !

Im waiting on a guy coming well was 8:30 its after 12 now to buy my bosses wrecked truck...i could have had my pedal done by now....i hate with a passion to spend my days off doing a favor for a no show...ugh...killing my mood ! lol

Speaking of no shows ....that Genz Benz 2x12 is back for sale on CL that i was all hot over a few months back...same seller

Ive been googling ...so with me having that limited space on our extra desk for my Amp/Guitar repair stuff...i think i might get this for putting my tools in and its the same height as my desk....just thinking but might work out well ....get rid of these plastic tool boxes under the desk that i put my feet on...

Mike


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

My next guitar is maybe going to be a V guitar. Thinking about the Jackson KVTMG. Also curious about the Epiphone versions of both the Mustaine and Hammett sigs, might be one of them instead.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I played a bunch of guitars at the GC in Nashville on Thursday, and made some interesting discoveries. My favorites were the Epiphone Les Paul Customs, close second was a Hagstrom Fantomen which was way out of left field for my taste. The surprising tie for last place was a LTD Viper 1000, and the Epiphone Propecy SG. The neck volute on the viper was pretty obstructive for the shape of my hand when fretting an Em (partially due to fretting with ring and pinky finger for that chord), and it just generally sounded small. The Prophecy played very nice but the finish on these turned me WAY off. It was like an eggshell texture that just felt cheap, and that’s not something that typically bothers me. That combined with the fluences sounding like thin dogshit on a mid-gain setting was just a no-go for me. What’s interesting was that those pickups sounded incredible with hilarious amounts of gain, and that may be why bands like Cannibal Corpse love them. They sounded great with what would normally be an unusual amount of gain.

Now I’m at confusing spot deciding what Les Paul to buy because I hate gold hardware on guitars, so if I bought the custom which sounded and felt best to me, I’d be piling on like $400 worth of hardware and electronics to make it look how I want.


----------



## ZEN Amps

Keen to try a KSR amp, been hearing good things.


----------



## nightlight

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah pretty much.
> I might keep the POD for the other guitarist. The bassist changes sounds and is kind FX heavy. I only play twice in the set but I need a rhythm and lead tone.
> 
> Technically I could run all three of us but we'll see what happens. I also need the ability to run IRs I have..and the Native plugin obviously helps a lot. So it just seems like the best choice.



How come you're buying gear for your bandmates to use? Curious to know.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

nightlight said:


> How come you're buying gear for your bandmates to use? Curious to know.



It's my musical project. They are just live members so I need a single tower that'll handle the brains of the show and all any member has to do is plug into it. This way if I ever need to change members suddenly they don't have to worry about having the right gear or effects for the songs or remembering which parts to switch sounds on. All they have to do is plug into the tower.

This way I will have programmed everything and I don't have to rely on anyone else to get the sounds right, or know what sounds to use at what time.

I can't really expect them to buy rack gear for my purposes, not to mention I want it done quickly and correctly so it's best to build it myself


----------



## Ribboz

Sun Noise Gate by Guptech. Really looking forward to trying it. Should be a few weeks.


----------



## sleewell

just bought a mxr carbon copy.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Hoping to finally buy a Steinberger GR4 soon... Not sure if i should though..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Hoping to finally buy a Steinberger GR4 soon... Not sure if i should though..



If it's your white whale, do it. 

But the price on the non-MusicYo stuff is just bonkers these days for what you get. They're cool guitars, but a Kiesel will get you like 90% of the way there for like <50% the price. 

Again though, if you need that 10% to be happy, do it. It's pretty much a risk free investment as you'll just about always be able to flip it for at least what you paid.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's your white whale, do it.
> 
> But the price on the non-MusicYo stuff is just bonkers these days for what you get. They're cool guitars, but a Kiesel will get you like 90% of the way there for like <50% the price.
> 
> Again though, if you need that 10% to be happy, do it. It's pretty much a risk free investment as you'll just about always be able to flip it for at least what you paid.




This is what I'm looking at, But waiting to see what else catches my attention. Been looking at the Vader V6X models too.
https://reverb.com/item/43179048-steinberger-gr4-musicyo


----------



## Empryrean

Really itchin to try one of these


----------



## MFB

Snagged a JOYO Firebrand, I've got enough coin that I can afford it even if I only use it like, a day a month at best  My primary sound is the MESA route, but there's stuff I like to practice that needs that slightly different tone that you can't get with reshaping any of the tone controls no matter how hard you try; so now this will cover that ground.


----------



## Accoun

Ordered a Behringer tremolo... and their Sansamp bass DI clone. I don't even have the bass yet, because my order got delayed until next month. But it was from the same seller and I haven't seen any other used locally in a while, so the low price got the better of me.

On the other hand, the Thomann package sans the missing bass arrives tomorrow and among things there's a TUSQ nut. I've been curious about these - wonder if I'm gonna notice any difference with stability.


----------



## budda

My jazzmaster hardtail conversion plate has arrived. My tech got my gotoh sd91's on my tele and its an improvement.


----------



## narad

Next purchase is likely a refinish, so would appreciate some input:






or like this sort of thing:




I wanted to do splatter patterns but the brush tool wasn't doing it for me. Laser beams are a bit unintentional, so maybe splattered versions of these palettes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Next purchase is likely a refinish, so would appreciate some input:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this sort of thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do splatter patterns but the brush tool wasn't doing it for me. Laser beams are a bit unintentional, so maybe splattered versions of these palettes.



#2 gets my vote


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I like the first one with no blue best.


----------



## Seabeast2000

#2 is more early 90s with the blue and more "in the spirit of"...whatever that motif is.


----------



## sleewell

damn... this digitech whammy ricochet pedal looks pretty dope.


----------



## narad

I give Kiesel shit but I do really dig their splatters:





... oh shit... I could get a splatter Holdsworth...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I should get a splatter Holdsworth.



FTFY


----------



## MFB

MaxOfMetal said:


> #2 gets my vote



White base with light blue and purple splatter, plus just a couple splashes of black and you'd be right on the money for an Ink Complete tribute Star

http://www.ronjarzombek.com/CompleteCovers450b.png
https://myspace.com/ronjarzombek/mixes/classic-ron-s-guitars-385267/photo/114343863


----------



## narad

Blarg, just bought a vintage minimoog on a whim. May have to sell it as I'm still waffling whether it's a good idea to own a vintage thing when there are cheaper options or digital options. Anyone have experience owning one?


----------



## sleewell

after all that looking at expensive eq pedals i bought a caline 10 band lolololololol.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> Next purchase is likely a refinish, so would appreciate some input:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this sort of thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do splatter patterns but the brush tool wasn't doing it for me. Laser beams are a bit unintentional, so maybe splattered versions of these palettes.


Either one is going to look cool. I think I slightly prefer the three colored mock up.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Snagged a JOYO Firebrand, I've got enough coin that I can afford it even if I only use it like, a day a month at best  My primary sound is the MESA route, but there's stuff I like to practice that needs that slightly different tone that you can't get with reshaping any of the tone controls no matter how hard you try; so now this will cover that ground.



Holy hell, it's already out for delivery!  I ordered it from NY, so I was figuring at least until tomorrow or at worst Saturday, but this was lightning fast shipment. I'll be getting my COB tones on tonight it seems.


----------



## budda

Finally into Canada


----------



## laxu

sleewell said:


> after all that looking at expensive eq pedals i bought a caline 10 band lolololololol.


Do report back how it works for you. I have considered getting the Boss EQ-200 or a used Empress Para-EQ and start thinking if I truly need presets on my EQ let alone dual EQ in one box.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sleewell said:


> after all that looking at expensive eq pedals i bought a caline 10 band lolololololol.


caline is solid for the price point tbh


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Well, I just bought my first Headless guitar. I'm so happy! Should arrive soon!


----------



## narad

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Well, I just bought my first Headless guitar. I'm so happy! Should arrive soon!
> View attachment 97179



Nice! Coincidentally I sold a Steinberger 5 minutes ago


----------



## Kyle Jordan

:sigh: Every time I see a Steinberger, it makes me yearn for a GL2T.


----------



## Drew

My GAS is really pretty under control these days, I'm afraid. I think next up is probably a set of white Blazes to replace the ones in my UV7PWH since the bridge pickup has failed of old age and I've swapped out the neck and middle for something else over the years, but that guitar is mostly wall candy these days behind my Suhr so it's not a priority. If anything, I probably need to thin the herd a little, as I have a very nice RG752AHM and oil-finish Suhr Standard that don't get any love.

I guess if anything a really nice Tele is on the list.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I’m going to sell the Big Rock Pro II (it’s alright, but not great; maybe just doesn’t work well with the Cab M), and possibly get something Vox based, or maybe a Wizard Craft Metal Zone.


----------



## oniduder

i don't know 

i think i need to stop buying shit for the next couple of months maybe years

i genuinely have a problem

i'll talk to my shrink


----------



## rokket2005

I got a 25% off coupon from jtc so I picked up the new Max Ostro and Matteus Mancuso packages. Pretty killer players and will definitely take some time to get through. Also got the new Deafheaven and Chvrches albums this morning and they both slap hard.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Holy hell, it's already out for delivery!  I ordered it from NY, so I was figuring at least until tomorrow or at worst Saturday, but this was lightning fast shipment. I'll be getting my COB tones on tonight it seems.



So this got delivered yesterday but I didn't get a chance to unbox it after my Cornhole Tournament that went for an ungodly four hours after work. Unpacked it tonight, and fired it up, it's exactly what I was looking for. The settings are not nearly what I was expecting them to be, but I started with gain/tone at noon and work both until they were where I wanted, and it's that nice mid-range, saturated, Marshall hi-gain tone I was hoping it'd be.

Crazy that the Jackman is supposed to be this when I've heard it doesn't have nearly enough gain on tap to be a JCM clone, while the Fireball equivalent is the one that does JCM-esque better.


----------



## Bearitone

I went from “nah, modelers seem too complex and I don’t like tweaking” to having a Kemper, tweaking all the damn time, and LOVING it…

And now i feel like I actually don’t have enough tweakability and want to go the AxeFx route.

thinking of flipping all my Kemper stuff and grabbing an FM9 but, wisdom is telling me to get both in my possession first, keep them for a few months, then make a decision.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Bearitone said:


> I went from “nah, modelers seem too complex and I don’t like tweaking” to having a Kemper, tweaking all the damn time, and LOVING it…
> 
> And now i feel like I actually don’t have enough tweakability and want to go the AxeFx route.
> 
> thinking of flipping all my Kemper stuff and grabbing an FM9 but, wisdom is telling me to get both in my possession first, keep them for a few months, then make a decision.



Definitely try to have both at the same time to make an informed decision  

For what it's worth, I traded away my Kemper for an Axe-FX II a few years ago and never looked back. The workflow makes more sense to me since I like building sounds and chains from scratch rather than tweaking an existing profile. Plus you get a LOT more flexibility with effects, block order and parallel signals, routing for 4CM, dual amps, etc.


----------



## Mourguitars

Man ....im glad this is done, all the weeks doing my homework , watching Vids...studying i bought a lot of tools, a rolling Tool box that fits under the desk..Signal gen ..2 new Fluke Multi Meters..Tubes ...Amp Parts ... Amazon, order before midnight get it at noon...

That Scope and Signal Gen is so feather weight l had to velcro down...they dont move now

Have my Shielded cable now ...so i can tempt to instal my loop...Bought a bunch of parts for Amps from Valvestorm

Time to mod and fix what i have ...lol

Mike


----------



## Seabeast2000

Nice shop man.


----------



## Mourguitars

Seabeast2000 said:


> Nice shop man.



Thanks man !

Yea , ive been wanting to build a modded 800...i need the tools to do it so....i did find this l to be very helpful on a lot of my questions...its well written was the Metro Amp build docs

Mike


----------



## DudeManBrother

My guitar gear gas is under control. Not to say I won’t buy an amp or guitar if the right deal comes along, but I already have every base covered 10 fold. Outboard studio equipment on the other hand... damn. 

Just got a Warm 1073 mic pre with eq (sounds excellent) and am waiting for a local company to get stock on parts so I can build an 1176 compressor next.


----------



## thebeesknees22

@DudeManBrother - do you get a kit or do you just have diagrams and get whatever parts you need individually for that 1176 build? 

I want to try building a fairchild, but that's beyond my ability right now ha. I think i need to start smaller.


----------



## DudeManBrother

thebeesknees22 said:


> @DudeManBrother - do you get a kit or do you just have diagrams and get whatever parts you need individually for that 1176 build?
> 
> I want to try building a fairchild, but that's beyond my ability right now ha. I think i need to start smaller.


There’s a local company called Hairball that sells complete kits and partials that include the hard to get parts and chassis. I have a ton of capacitors and resistors etc so I just need the chassis and some of the unique/hard to find 1176 specific parts. 

Yeah I’d definitely start with something way more basic than a Fairchild  If you’re comfortable building tube amp circuits from scratch or off schematics then you could tackle one, but if not, then it’s best to familiarize yourself by doing simple builds like pedals and “paint by number” type kits.


----------



## thebeesknees22

haha yeah totally. 

awesome thanks dude! This sounds like a good winter project ᕦ(ò_óˇ)


----------



## thebeesknees22

ok starting off small with a tube screamer DIY kit lol

it's on the way! These pedal kits are way cheaper than I thought they'd be.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> ok starting off small with a tube screamer DIY kit lol
> 
> it's on the way! These pedal kits are way cheaper than I thought they'd be.


Go for a Rat kit next. The Rat and TS stack wonderfully together.


----------



## Deadpool_25

FM muddafuggin 9


----------



## Mourguitars

Deadpool_25 said:


> FM muddafuggin 9



My phone rang constantly yesterday...Been to the Fractal Forum....its been i reason its been quite...get on the wait list , i have ...Go over there..FM9..ya gotta get one , there Text's looked like a CVS receipt ...like a novel

Nah...lol

Does fit that bill between the FM3 and AX3 tho...

Mike


----------



## ATRguitar91

Since my Peavey Supreme has shit the bed, there's no amp tech locally, and sending it off for repairs would likely be more expensive than buying another one, I'm just going to get a Master Effects Marauder.

From what I can tell it sounds pretty close to the real thing, and it will integrate seamlessly into my existing setup.


----------



## maggotspawn

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZF78HBQ/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

LEKATO 5.8Ghz Wireless Guitar System
I got a gift card and didn't know what else to get. Snagged 2 of these.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Finally ordered a Source Audio EQ-2, can’t wait. There’s a guy locally selling the same Epi LP Custom I’ve been eyeing and he hasn’t responded to message yet, but that’s on the agenda too. I also have a new amp stand and studio desk on the way.


----------



## odibrom

youngthrasher9 said:


> Finally ordered a Source Audio EQ-2, can’t wait.



Please report back after honey moon period. I'm thinking on that pedal from when it came out, but I hadn't had the balls to go for it... It's a bit step for an EQ + extras...


----------



## youngthrasher9

odibrom said:


> Please report back after honey moon period. I'm thinking on that pedal from when it came out, but I hadn't had the balls to go for it... It's a bit step for an EQ + extras...


The tuner and noise gate built in really sold it for me. I will definitely report back. I’ll probably just reply to my NPD thread after a week or two so keep a lookout!


----------



## odibrom

youngthrasher9 said:


> The tuner and noise gate built in really sold it for me. I will definitely report back. I’ll probably just reply to my NPD thread after a week or two so keep a lookout!



What caught my attention was the MIDI possibility to make it work as a Wah pedal and it being stereo, meaning it could eventually work in the loop of my preamp, EQ/Wah/Gate before and EQ after. Shaping the tone for the win...!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> The tuner and noise gate built in really sold it for me. I will definitely report back. I’ll probably just reply to my NPD thread after a week or two so keep a lookout!


The cool thing about EQ pedals is that they can be used as cab sims, especially if they have a volume slider/knob.

By the way, I don't think it has a noise gate.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The cool thing about EQ pedals is that they can be used as cab sims, especially if they have a volume slider/knob.
> 
> By the way, I don't think it has a noise gate.






It’s adjustable in the editor.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> View attachment 97264
> 
> It’s adjustable in the editor.


Oh, nice. I might try an EQ2 as a cab sim and an LA Lady / Kingmaker / Aftershock as a preamp.


----------



## ryanougrad

On the list for FM9 yesterday, let’s see how long the wait is.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Been wanting to try a clean boost for a while, and this was the Stupid Deal at MF yesterday, so I bit. Pretty sure for $59 I can find a use for it in one of my rigs.


----------



## narad

Minimoog has landed!






Shitty ESP horizon which was sold as maple top custom, but is in fact hacky veneer job and must be returned to seller, also landed:


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Minimoog has landed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty ESP horizon which was sold as maple top custom, but is in fact hacky veneer job and must be returned to seller, also landed:



Well one out of two ain't bad


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Well one out of two ain't bad



Did I forget to mention about the pitch drift and nonfunctioning mod wheel?  That was at least hinted at in the listing though and it's vintage... what can you expect?


----------



## mmr007

It will be here in a few days. I have wanted a Marshall but outside of a proper JCM800...haven't liked what I've heard but I have heard these and have a friend who can do incredible things with these and the right boost so looking forward to playing around with it.

First order of business...tone test. Second order....effort to find a less tacky faceplate


----------



## youngthrasher9

mmr007 said:


> It will be here in a few days. I have wanted a Marshall but outside of a proper JCM800...haven't liked what I've heard but I have heard these and have a friend who can do incredible things with these and the right boost so looking forward to playing around with it.
> 
> First order of business...tone test. Second order....effort to find a less tacky faceplate


As I recall you can flip it and it’s just black on the other side.


----------



## Bearitone

It’s 4 screws on a rectangle.
Take the faceplate off, trace it on a piece of walnut or some shit and cut it out lol. Boom, new faceplate.


----------



## Mourguitars

narad said:


> Minimoog has landed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty ESP horizon which was sold as maple top custom, but is in fact hacky veneer job and must be returned to seller, also landed:




Your getting some Beautiful stuff...wow....i like that guitar., everything about it..nice shape and lines on it ...sucks about the Top being veneer...

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Just more parts..another quad of Tubes ....studying and getting close to maybe building a Amps soon !

School is in.....

Mike


----------



## Valdra

Got two things today!

Bought a Marshall Valvestate 8200 head off GC's website over the weekend for $220 after tax and shipping because Meshuggah... I'm actually shocked at how much I like this thing so far... I think it beats out my VH140C for best solid-state amp? Time will tell I suppose.






Also got this Joyo IR loader for $55 from a local auction house / site that sells Amazon returns and things. I don't know why I bought it yet but it works great and looks really cool, not going to lie...


----------



## mmr007

Bearitone said:


> It’s 4 screws on a rectangle.
> Take the faceplate off, trace it on a piece of walnut or some shit and cut it out lol. Boom, new faceplate.


Clearly...but I have yet to decide what that will be...a custom black metal grill? A piece of wood wrapped in matching tolex or fabric? But it will be something less heinous looking


----------



## Bearitone

mmr007 said:


> Clearly...but I have yet to decide what that will be...a custom black metal grill? A piece of wood wrapped in matching tolex or fabric? But it will be something less heinous looking


My vote is for a grill material of some kind. Grills just fit the peavey vibe imo


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a zoom q2n 4k to mess around with for recording in the room sounds/classical stuff. If it sucks I'll just grab a decent video cam and a good mic (sound is more what I care about anyways)


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Picked up this used speaker cab. Still trying to figure out the impedance. Think it's 8 ohms, not really sure.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Jumped on the FM9 waitlist as soon as I saw it.

Closing on the sale of my house probably tomorrow, I have the feeling there’s going to be a Solar E-type ordered shortly thereafter.


----------



## technomancer

Got a bunch more amp parts in for a pair of "traditional" Joses to match the Mars/Fortus and Vai amps, and am probably ~3 weeks out from getting another Fender CS, this one much more 80s than the relic strat


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Got a bunch more amp parts in for a pair of "traditional" Joses to match the Mars/Fortus and Vai amps, and am probably ~3 weeks out from getting another Fender CS, this one much more 80s than the relic strat


Because why have one house demolishing behemoth when you can have a pair?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Because why have one house demolishing behemoth when you can have a pair?



That's what attenuators and master volumes are for  I pretty much play 50w and 100w amps all the time.

And it's more like 10 or so at this point


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

One'a'deez






I need a guitar for live shows. I don't wanna take my Modifiers out because they are pretty rare and I never find them on sale. I don't want them getting stolen or fucked up so I need something I can bang up and not care much. I originally wanted the one with a Floyd but decided on the string thru for maximum ease of use.

I'm gonna have my tech take out the neck pickup and all the knobs. It'll just be a bridge pickup with the kill switch right to the jack and that's it. Also adding locking tuners


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> One'a'deez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a guitar for live shows. I don't wanna take my Modifiers out because they are pretty rare and I never find them on sale. I don't want them getting stolen or fucked up so I need something I can bang up and not care much. I originally wanted the one with a Floyd but decided on the string thru for maximum ease of use.
> 
> I'm gonna have my tech take out the neck pickup and all the knobs. It'll just be a bridge pickup with the kill switch right to the jack and that's it. Also adding locking tuners


If that is too bright (since you aren't loading down the pickup any), you might have your tech try adding some resistors to approximate that of having some pots in the guitar.


----------



## narad

Rome: 1 coliseum
Me: 2 coliseums

Checkmate, Rome...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If that is too bright (since you aren't loading down the pickup any), you might have your tech try adding some resistors to approximate that of having some pots in the guitar.


Thanks for the tip. I wouldn't have thought of that


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Rome: 1 coliseum
> Me: 2 coliseums
> 
> Checkmate, Rome...



Speaking of why have one house demolishing behemoth when you can have a pair? 

Also more is more, I approve  Especially in a small space in Tokyo 

Godzilla? Nope just the Mesas...


----------



## runbirdman

I found a deal on a USA Schecter PT. I have had guitars with the Pasadena/Pasadena+ and Sunset Strip pickup sets but this will be my first Schecter with the SuperRock Vintages.

USA Schecters are still the best bargain out there. Sweetwater has some of the USA Traditionals for $1899. I ended up scoring this PT said to be in "Like New" shape (we'll see) for $1000. Getting a USA, CS-level instrument for the same price that a lot of used Prestiges are going for is an insane value. My previous two compared very favorably to my Suhr and I can't imagine finding a Suhr at a $1000 price point.

... and then I picked up a Suhr Aldrich to go in my single-hum equipped EBMM Cutlass. I love the EMG 57 in it now but it was impossible to change between guitars live since all of my other guitars use passives.


----------



## StevenC

runbirdman said:


> I found a deal on a USA Schecter PT. I have had guitars with the Pasadena/Pasadena+ and Sunset Strip pickup sets but this will be my first Schecter with the SuperRock Vintages.
> 
> USA Schecters are still the best bargain out there. Sweetwater has some of the USA Traditionals for $1899. I ended up scoring this PT said to be in "Like New" shape (we'll see) for $1000. Getting a USA, CS-level instrument for the same price that a lot of used Prestiges are going for is an insane value. My previous two compared very favorably to my Suhr and I can't imagine finding a Suhr at a $1000 price point.
> 
> ... and then I picked up a Suhr Aldrich to go in my single-hum equipped EBMM Cutlass. I love the EMG 57 in it now but it was impossible to change between guitars live since all of my other guitars use passives.
> 
> View attachment 97365
> View attachment 97366


What year is the PT?


----------



## runbirdman

StevenC said:


> What year is the PT?


2018


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Speaking of why have one house demolishing behemoth when you can have a pair?
> 
> Also more is more, I approve  Especially in a small space in Tokyo
> 
> Godzilla? Nope just the Mesas...



I grabbed it initially to use as trade bait for a IIB coliseum or IIC+ HRG or some other 80s Mesa for more versatility, but it actually sounds much different than the other. Punchier, more treble (first bright push/pull seems to be wired backwards also). It's wired 100V, my other is 117V, so could be it, but either way, now selling it feels less... necessary.

Haven't tried them in stereo yet though


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I grabbed it initially to use as trade bait for a IIB coliseum or IIC+ HRG or some other 80s Mesa for more versatility, but it actually sounds much different than the other. Punchier, more treble (first bright push/pull seems to be wired backwards also). It's wired 100V, my other is 117V, so could be it, but either way, now selling it feels less... necessary.
> 
> Haven't tried them in stereo yet though



You know what that calls for...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> You know what that calls for...



Yeah, if that’s not the first lick you play to test either amp, do you even deserve to have one Coliseum, let alone two? I think not!


----------



## broangiel

runbirdman said:


> STUFF


What's the story on the Cutlass? Is it something you modified, or is it a one-off from EBMM?

I like the look of this one.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

runbirdman said:


> 2018


Mind PMing me what you snagged it for? I'm actively searching for one of those

EDIT: I can't read. $1000!?!?!?!?!? WTF


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I found a blemished Dean ML Select for 480 after store credit I had so I ordered that bish. They didn't have pictures which worries me a bit but considering it's my bang-around guitar I'm sure it'll be fine. 900 dollar guitar for 500 bucks? Works for me.

I guess I'll know what kind of shape it's in when it shows up on Tuesday.


----------



## runbirdman

broangiel said:


> What's the story on the Cutlass? Is it something you modified, or is it a one-off from EBMM?
> 
> I like the look of this one.



It’s a standard HSS model from before they switched to roasted maple for the necks. Sam Ash blew them out at $999 when they stopped being a dealer two years ago. It looked a little First Act-y with the white guard so I had Pickguard Planet cut a new one. They’re great guitars and were tremendous for their initial price point. At their current price point, I’d probably try to find a used Nick Johnston or a Silver Sky if you wanted a Strat-a-like.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought a zoom q2n 4k to mess around with for recording in the room sounds/classical stuff. If it sucks I'll just grab a decent video cam and a good mic (sound is more what I care about anyways)



Please share your experience with that when you can.


----------



## Shask

Man, I just dont know, lol. I left my long time job a few months ago and haven't done much in gear except build a crap-ton of pedals. However, I just accepted a new job and I will be making a considerable amount more than I did. I didn't even have to touch my savings as I expected to be unemployed for at least a year.

Maybe an Axe-FX III to go with my Axe II? Maybe a FM3 or FM9? A 5150 III 50W Stealth to go with my 6l6? A new awesome 412 cab?

I have so much gear I don't need anything, but new toys are always fun. lol.

Some sort of Load/IR box seems interesting as I have been liking the stereo effects Madison Square Bedroom thing lately with 2 cabs.


----------



## mogar

Part of me wants to dive deeper into rack territory with my gsp1101 as the heart, but my god are good rack power amps hard to find for me right now.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Shask said:


> Man, I just dont know, lol. I left my long time job a few months ago and haven't done much in gear except build a crap-ton of pedals. However, I just accepted a new job and I will be making a considerable amount more than I did. I didn't even have to touch my savings as I expected to be unemployed for at least a year.
> 
> Maybe an Axe-FX III to go with my Axe II? Maybe a FM3 or FM9? A 5150 III 50W Stealth to go with my 6l6? A new awesome 412 cab?
> 
> I have so much gear I don't need anything, but new toys are always fun. lol.
> 
> Some sort of Load/IR box seems interesting as I have been liking the stereo effects Madison Square Bedroom thing lately with 2 cabs.



Axe III definitely. What poweramp are you running? Upgrade to a Fryette 2/90/2. Or go full baller and hunt down a VHT 2150 or Mesa Strategy 500. And Fryette cabs are awesome too.


----------



## laxu

Shask said:


> Man, I just dont know, lol. I left my long time job a few months ago and haven't done much in gear except build a crap-ton of pedals. However, I just accepted a new job and I will be making a considerable amount more than I did. I didn't even have to touch my savings as I expected to be unemployed for at least a year.
> 
> Maybe an Axe-FX III to go with my Axe II? Maybe a FM3 or FM9? A 5150 III 50W Stealth to go with my 6l6? A new awesome 412 cab?
> 
> I have so much gear I don't need anything, but new toys are always fun. lol.
> 
> Some sort of Load/IR box seems interesting as I have been liking the stereo effects Madison Square Bedroom thing lately with 2 cabs.



Congrats on the new job! Nothing better than getting a new job that pays significantly more. I did the same thing last year.

To me after FM9 release there's not much reason to buy the Axe-Fx 3 unless you really want the rack form factor.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm thinking of getting a Boss MS-3, SansAmp GT-2, some cables to wire it up neatly, and possibly a Boss FS-6 or FS-7. I'm curious whether the Boss MS-3 can replace my DD-7, DD-8, RV-(whatever the recent stompbox is -- 5? 6?), PH-3, MXR Analog Chorus (which I think is basically a CE-5), and BF-3.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Cancelled the order on the new guitar..because I found one that actually HAS pictures and comes with a case and it's cheaper than what I had. Ordered. Overnighted.

The case alone is a 170 dollar value. Winner winner stick it in'er


----------



## spacebard

I just bought this!


----------



## MrWulf

NGL i'm tore between a Schecter Banshee Mach 7 FRS, or an Axe FX III/FM9. Equally gasing for both


----------



## Mourguitars

" I have so much gear I don't need anything, but new toys are always fun. lol. " ...Shask

Your like me ....i have shelves of stuff downstairs let alone packed away here in the office, i should never ever be bored, but i am !

Bought a CS7 power supply for the desk at a good deal shipped, A 2ft plug in LED light for the desk im building a mount for now and most importantly ....a Good pair of 2nd glasses from the Eye Dr for working on the small components for building along with my everyday glasses...im tired of wasting money on cheap glasses ....wearing 2 pair..i guess they are transition to magnifiers....59 is not to kind Lol...

I did go thru my String box and fill in what i was low on.....so a bunch of packs of strings

Other than a 800 Amp kit down the road , build or maybe buy a pedal....i dont need much or want these days....but i spent a small fortune over the decades tho.....gheez !

Mike


----------



## Seabeast2000

Well, was looking to upgrade the guard on my old Am. STD Strat with something metal based. That led me to remembering I just want a volume pot in 3rd position. I have a fully loaded custom pickguard in my Dragonfire cart now.....


----------



## Bearitone

MrWulf said:


> NGL i'm tore between a Schecter Banshee Mach 7 FRS, or an Axe FX III/FM9. Equally gasing for both


Dude, those Mach series Banshees are specced out fucking incredibly. I’m so torn about buying one also. I don’t want to miss the boat because i think they’ll be discontinued going into 2022


----------



## Gmork

Hopefully set to trade a bunch of pedals for a fender super-sonic 60 combo! Will use it as a pedal platform for my new fuzzed out grunge band! Pretty dang excited!


----------



## MrWulf

Bearitone said:


> Dude, those Mach series Banshees are specced out fucking incredibly. I’m so torn about buying one also. I don’t want to miss the boat because i think they’ll be discontinued going into 2022



Looking at previous history they probably will be discontinued yeah. If nothing change i'll buy a 7 string FRS model and then mod it by getting rid of the Sustainiac, install an M7 neck, LED killswitch, and TAM100 style wiring. It'd be the last guitar for me for now.


----------



## Shask

Kyle Jordan said:


> Axe III definitely. What poweramp are you running? Upgrade to a Fryette 2/90/2. Or go full baller and hunt down a VHT 2150 or Mesa Strategy 500. And Fryette cabs are awesome too.


I have a Matrix GT1000fx that I use when I only use the Axe by itself. I also have an old ART SLA-2 in the closet. I have considered a Freyette Power Station, or Mesa 2:90, or something tube. I think that would help the low end depth, but at the same time, it kinda bugs me that you are limiting the Axe by augmenting it with these other devices.

Right now I have my Axe II hooked up in 4CM with my 5150 III 50w. I spent a ton of time jacking with input/output settings, impedance settings, built some Humbuster cables, etc..... and finally found a pretty transparent setup in tone and feel. I have messed with it on and off for years and was never happy with the feel in front of the amp, but the impedance and boost pad really seemed to help with that. I am afraid to unhook it now, lol. Running a second output to the poweramp section of my JCA100HDM makes it even better, as I am getting the stereo effects across the room with 2 different amps and 212 cabs. Using the gate/key type gate setup where the gate is triggered by the input makes the whole thing completely silent with minimal gating artifacts.


----------



## Shask

laxu said:


> Congrats on the new job! Nothing better than getting a new job that pays significantly more. I did the same thing last year.
> 
> To me after FM9 release there's not much reason to buy the Axe-Fx 3 unless you really want the rack form factor.


Thanks! The whole thing just happened really quick and unexpectedly. I am completely changing careers, so I figured it would take longer, and I would have to take low pay and work my way up. I think the only negative is I have worked from home for almost a decade, and will have to actually drive to an office now. No more lunch time jams, lol.

Yeah, the FM9 looks good, but I have pretty much always preferred rack formats. I think it looks cleaner, and I generally dont really do a lot of switching. I had a POD HD500 back in the day, and it kind of annoyed me it was so big for so many switches I never used. I think I would go FM3 just because it is smaller and would sit on a desk easier. However, it seems to be missing things the Axe III can do. I dont just mean blocks it dont have, or fewer repeating blocks, but things like the pitch block not working as well. I like all the I/O on the Axe III when thinking about using 4CM and such.

I have a Behringer FCB1010 that I use with my Axe II for switching stuff. It is huge also, but thin, so it is easy to stand up out of the way.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> " I have so much gear I don't need anything, but new toys are always fun. lol. " ...Shask
> 
> Your like me ....i have shelves of stuff downstairs let alone packed away here in the office, i should never ever be bored, but i am !
> 
> Bought a CS7 power supply for the desk at a good deal shipped, A 2ft plug in LED light for the desk im building a mount for now and most importantly ....a Good pair of 2nd glasses from the Eye Dr for working on the small components for building along with my everyday glasses...im tired of wasting money on cheap glasses ....wearing 2 pair..i guess they are transition to magnifiers....59 is not to kind Lol...
> 
> I did go thru my String box and fill in what i was low on.....so a bunch of packs of strings
> 
> Other than a 800 Amp kit down the road , build or maybe buy a pedal....i dont need much or want these days....but i spent a small fortune over the decades tho.....gheez !
> 
> Mike


I used to sell more to buy more, but it seems like selling has become such a PITA these days with scammers and return policies and such, that I have just been keeping everything, even if I don't play it much. So, now I am accumulating instead of rotating, lol. Honestly, I just haven't needed the money or space enough to care.

I finished my EHX trio last week, my Small Clone Clone, Electric Mistress Clone, and the PolyChorus Clone. I have been having tons of fun playing nothing but Nirvana for a week, lol. The PolyChorus is really fun. I always wanted one for years. I also completed a Mutron Micro V clone for that envelope filter auto wah type thing. I am also building a DOD Milk Box Compressor clone that I will have done probably tomorrow. I will probably take a break after that. Not only am I going back to having 2 jobs, but I really don't know what else to build until the THAT Muzzle chips are available again. Or the Presoldered FV-1 chips.


----------



## Shask

Bearitone said:


> Dude, those Mach series Banshees are specced out fucking incredibly. I’m so torn about buying one also. I don’t want to miss the boat because i think they’ll be discontinued going into 2022


The strangest thing about those is they have a "Thin-U" neck, instead of the C-shaped necks every other Schecter has. What is this neck? Why is it different?

I like the looks of some of the SVSS models. I have considered getting one.


----------



## thebeesknees22

eventide has the 910 on sale.... I wasn't going to get it but then I demo'd it again, and it's just kinda super fun for such a simple thing. ...so I bought it...


----------



## Bearitone

Shask said:


> The strangest thing about those is they have a "Thin-U" neck, instead of the C-shaped necks every other Schecter has. What is this neck? Why is it different?
> 
> I like the looks of some of the SVSS models. I have considered getting one.



I think a U is somewhere between a C and a D in terms of flatness, correct?

You could always email Schecter and they might be able to let you know.


----------



## Shask

Bearitone said:


> I think a U is somewhere between a C and a D in terms of flatness, correct?
> 
> You could always email Schecter and they might be able to let you know.


Yeah, in the case of ESP/LTD it is kinda like a C shaped neck with a flat strip down the middle.

I am just wondering why they used this neck when 99% of all their guitars are Thin C or Ultra Thin C.


----------



## Bearitone

Someone in that company said “you know what? Dicks out. We’re speccing this thing modern as fuck. So, I want us to get as close to a wizard as we can with that neck shape”


Shask said:


> Yeah, in the case of ESP/LTD it is kinda like a C shaped neck with a flat strip down the middle.
> 
> I am just wondering why they used this neck when 99% of all their guitars are Thin C or Ultra Thin C.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

But Wizards are D shaped...


----------



## Bearitone

Kyle Jordan said:


> But Wizards are D shaped...


Oh, oops.
Who knows then lol


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I used to sell more to buy more, but it seems like selling has become such a PITA these days with scammers and return policies and such, that I have just been keeping everything, even if I don't play it much. So, now I am accumulating instead of rotating, lol. Honestly, I just haven't needed the money or space enough to care.
> 
> I finished my EHX trio last week, my Small Clone Clone, Electric Mistress Clone, and the PolyChorus Clone. I have been having tons of fun playing nothing but Nirvana for a week, lol. The PolyChorus is really fun. I always wanted one for years. I also completed a Mutron Micro V clone for that envelope filter auto wah type thing. I am also building a DOD Milk Box Compressor clone that I will have done probably tomorrow. I will probably take a break after that. Not only am I going back to having 2 jobs, but I really don't know what else to build until the THAT Muzzle chips are available again. Or the Presoldered FV-1 chips.



Congrats on the pedal clones , you have been busy !

Ive been looking at the build doc's and even at the new PCB's he came out with...other than the Wonder drive i have to build...nothing strikes my interest ....i do need to revisit my builds and retry some of them...Hoping on that THAT Muzzle chip....would like to build a couple more of those tho

Ive had stuff on CL that i never got a text on....not one...so its packed away on the shelves downstairs, i would lose to much $$ if i listed and shipped on Reverb...ll just keep it 

I did buy another CS7 for my workbench, a 2' LED shop light , Strings...and a bunch of odds and end cables..Tools ect....Silicone leads and clips for my Fluke..man, they are pricey !

I have a mint ISP II noise gate i bought at a great deal on the 31st of last month but its been stuck in NJ since the 3rd....i guess from the storms and flooding....so much for the 2 day shipping they offered with it...hope it arrives alive and didnt get wet

Mike


----------



## odibrom

Strings, I'm going for strings... lots of them...


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Congrats on the pedal clones , you have been busy !
> 
> Ive been looking at the build doc's and even at the new PCB's he came out with...other than the Wonder drive i have to build...nothing strikes my interest ....i do need to revisit my builds and retry some of them...Hoping on that THAT Muzzle chip....would like to build a couple more of those tho
> 
> Ive had stuff on CL that i never got a text on....not one...so its packed away on the shelves downstairs, i would lose to much $$ if i listed and shipped on Reverb...ll just keep it
> 
> I did buy another CS7 for my workbench, a 2' LED shop light , Strings...and a bunch of odds and end cables..Tools ect....Silicone leads and clips for my Fluke..man, they are pricey !
> 
> I have a mint ISP II noise gate i bought at a great deal on the 31st of last month but its been stuck in NJ since the 3rd....i guess from the storms and flooding....so much for the 2 day shipping they offered with it...hope it arrives alive and didnt get wet
> 
> Mike


You might look at Madbean, Aion FX, and Lectric-fx. See if anything looks interesting. They all have different stuff. The last few I have done have been from Madbean, but have done something from all of them. I am considering a DC-Echo from Lectric, but not sure how I feel about dropping $60+ in BBD chips for 1 pedal. I am also thinking about getting a Wah pedal shell and doing the Tearjerker Wah.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I'm on a roll for getting the sounds I want from pickup sets, first 57, then X2N, now Warpig, I really really want an excuse to get something to put the Adler fluence set into bc from everything I've heard it's super nasty and chunky which is exactly what I like. I may or may not use what I save with artist endorsements on my new sax to buy a KEX or some shit to slap them in. I just want a kelly man


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Well I tried to resist. I really did. But Lord help me, I am weak. I gave in. And now this thing is in my house.


----------



## manu80

I’m looking for new amps to try
Got my eyes on a fortin sigil, an AMT stonehead too...
Amt sounds great on the videos i’ve seen.


----------



## Bearitone

manu80 said:


> I’m looking for new amps to try
> Got my eyes on a fortin sigil, an AMT stonehead too...
> Amt sounds great on the videos i’ve seen.



Please be the guinea pig for the SH-100-4r!


----------



## manu80

ahah i'd go for the 50-4 sorry !


----------



## DudeManBrother

Finally got all the parts to build my 1176 a couple days ago. Sounds excellent. I decided to sell my UA 6176 (610 mic pre and 1176) as great as it sounds, I found myself using my Neve VR and Joe Meeks channel strips way more, and only using the compressor on the 6176. Once I got the Warm 1073 I knew the 610 would get almost no use since my other pre’s all have 3+ eq bands and the 610 is just high and low shelves. 

The two compressors are very comparable but have a slightly different sound to them. They’re both LN class A circuits, but I can get a little more saturation when I want it with the new Rev D. It is cool having a legit UA 1176 to direct compare the Hairball build with, and it definitely passes. I figured if I sell the 6176 it will pay for the first and a second 1176, and I can add a stereo auto link to both.


----------



## Millul

Turd Ferguson said:


> Well I tried to resist. I really did. But Lord help me, I am weak. I gave in. And now this thing is in my house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 97515



Looks tits! How does it play/sounds? What about the build?


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Millul said:


> Looks tits! How does it play/sounds? What about the build?



I've actually had very little time to play it so I only have first reactions, unfortunately. Overall the build quality is very nice. I'd say it's equivalent to my MIJ King V Pro. Haven't found a flaw yet.

As far as tone, I don't want to say it's muddy...but it's not as articulate as say, EMGs for thrashy stuff. I think you'd expect that though. The pickups are direct mounted and I think I can hear that. The bridge pickup is lower than I would keep it -- have to adjust the pole pieces a little closer to the strings and that should help. Didn't bother tweaking amp settings either, and I'm sure I could dial it in a bit better. It's not bright at all. Haven't spent enough time with the middle/neck pups to comment on those.

I will be installing a trem stabilizer. I have a Floyd Rose Trem-Endus stabilizer I'll be putting in soon.

I can't find a single thing to complain about...except (and this a purely mental thing) the tiny inlays. I like the look of the larger shark fin inlays better. But functionally, while playing, it's hard to see the inlays. As in there might as well be none. Which after 30 years of playing, I can deal with...but there's something about KNOWING they're hard to see that is throwing me off. Like I said, purely a mental thing and I'm sure I'll get used to it.

Bottom line though, zero regrets. It's in many ways my ideal guitar.


----------



## Bearitone

manu80 said:


> ahah i'd go for the 50-4 sorry !


Cool form factor but, you’ll be missing out on the LA-3 tube emulation technology in the preamp section. The 50w is the older LA-2 technology (same as the R2, P2, D2, etc. pedals)


----------



## BigViolin

Probably a new power supply as my 20+ plus year old PP only puts out about 100ma at 9 volts. Looking at Cioks and Friedman units.

Bummer as the PP, as old as it is has been flawless and you could probably drive nails with it. Just doesn't have the juice to power the more modern pedals.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BigViolin said:


> my 20+ plus year old PP only puts out about 100ma at 9 volts


I'm sorry to hear this, BigViolin. I hope no one makes a meme that says, "Man's PP only puts out 100ma at 9v; women most affected."


----------



## BigViolin

...and I wasn't even trying.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Assuming this Reddit post is real, I'm so glad I bought two CAB M+ pedals, because now Boss has the IR-200. According to this, it basically has 8 guitar and 3 bass amps, some EQs (2 global and 2 for each memory, graphic or parametric), and IRs.

Thanks a lot, Boss!

(I bought two CAB M+ pedals because the first one was a CAB M+ stock, meaning it has a vastly different set of virtual cabs; I really enjoyed the original's cab set, so I bought a second one, which is upgraded to CAB M+.)

EDIT:





I'm sorry, but I'm salty. Approx. suggested price seems to be around $400. If it has a noise gate, I'm going to think it over.


----------



## youngthrasher9

After 17 days of waiting, my EQ-2 was finally delivered. With any luck I’ll be able to plug in and give it a whirl on sunday.

Fuck fedex. (There’s more to that story, that’s for a later date)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> After 17 days of waiting, my EQ-2 was finally delivered. With any luck I’ll be able to plug in and give it a whirl on sunday.
> 
> Fuck fedex. (There’s more to that story, that’s for a later date)


Shitty!


----------



## StevenC

youngthrasher9 said:


> After 17 days of waiting, my EQ-2 was finally delivered. With any luck I’ll be able to plug in and give it a whirl on sunday.
> 
> Fuck fedex. (There’s more to that story, that’s for a later date)


The last thing I got from FedEx was sent to a different country (despite also being shipped from the UK) and then spent 4 days on a van "out for delivery" before they came near my house.


----------



## BabUShka

I've had a serous ENGL Fireball GAS this year. Used to own 60W version before, and with the 25W version it seems very practical. 

But now I am wondering if I should check out the Savage 60 instead. Seems like a real monster of an amp.


----------



## Mourguitars

Took USPS 18 days to get from NJ to Fl.....2 day shipping

Took 16 days to move from Newark to Jersey City 30 miles ish ?..2 days down to my door

Slow is a understatement !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

StevenC said:


> The last thing I got from FedEx was sent to a different country (despite also being shipped from the UK) and then spent 4 days on a van "out for delivery" before they came near my house.



FedX delivered me a empty box last friday...a empty box !

I took a pic of it and sent it to the MFG but still...a empty box....and they wanted me to sign for it, i signed "M .T Box."...


----------



## youngthrasher9

Now that I have a minute to type it out, here’s what happened:

They repeatedly moved the delivery date by a single day. Whatever, shit happens.
Then, they delivered two of my packages on the order a day earlier then they said to expect them, signing for my signature required, and leaving the packages on my fucking porch on our busy ass street in the middle of the day when we were not home. Fortunately, they were huge boxes (hard to steal) and one of them weighed about 120lbs because it was a fucking desk.

When my EQ-2 was delivered, my wife was home. They didn’t knock, and not only did they sign for me, they signed *my fucking name*. She found it on the porch hours later.

So yeah I’m not a necessarily the type of person to complain but I did select signature required, and nope, they just left $800ish worth of gear on my fucking porch on the street.


----------



## technomancer

youngthrasher9 said:


> Now that I have a minute to type it out, here’s what happened:
> 
> They repeatedly moved the delivery date by a single day. Whatever, shit happens.
> Then, they delivered two of my packages on the order a day earlier then they said to expect them, signing for my signature required, and leaving the packages on my fucking porch on our busy ass street in the middle of the day when we were not home. Fortunately, they were huge boxes (hard to steal) and one of them weighed about 120lbs because it was a fucking desk.
> 
> When my EQ-2 was delivered, my wife was home. They didn’t knock, and not only did they sign for me, they signed *my fucking name*. She found it on the porch hours later.
> 
> So yeah I’m not a necessarily the type of person to complain but I did select signature required, and nope, they just left $800ish worth of gear on my fucking porch on the street.



Nobody is doing actual signatures right now... or rather they weren't, I think UPS just started actually taking signatures again yesterday.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Nobody is doing actual signatures right now... or rather they weren't, I think UPS just started actually taking signatures again yesterday.


FedEx is as well I believe.


----------



## odibrom

... Best to do then is to get the packages at their local spot...?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> FedEx is as well I believe.
> 
> View attachment 97742



Ah cool missed the update


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

odibrom said:


> ... Best to do then is to get the packages at their local spot...?


UPS makes you have them fail a delivery, I believe, before "My Choice" will allow you to set it up to pickup at the store. Previously, you were able to have it set for will call prior to any attempted deliveries.


----------



## odibrom

Well, where I live in the world, UPS and other parcel services do deliver things against a signing, so I can't complain there. I've had times when I had to go fetch it at their stores (UPS' is near by), but as far as I have experienced, I've never ever had any troubles... But I don't also buy lots of stuff and those that I do buy, the great majority are local deals.


----------



## Mourguitars

We have a signature on file for FedX but in the last few months they want you to sign....ive only signed for the empty box , im in Fl and im not getting around anyone maskless with my Asthma ....period, i like myself...plain and simple....just put a X in there for me

Bought some stuff from Ebay and had to sign for it from USPS...i guess the seller requested it

Freight companies require it for the pallets we get in....

UPS....i know everyone so ive never signed for anything...

DHS...they want you to sign and they want to take a picture of you...thats not happening...nope !

Ive noticed that Amazon takes a picture of where parcels was left....you can view the pics in your order...

Things are a changing, guess there is a lot of theft 

Mike


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've never had an experience where requiring a signature ever helped me one bit. I don't even bother. If it's really important I send it to the PO Box.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Well it looks like I’ll be waiting another weekend to give the new EQ-2 a spin. We might actually be closing on a house next week after the longest contract period ever (almost 4 months at time of closing), which means any free time is gonna be dedicated to packing and moving.


----------



## Triple-J

After about a year of scouring ebay/classifieds etc I finally found a used KM7 mk2 for a great price in the finish I wanted (black pearl) and it should be here on monday!


----------



## budda

Consolidation time over here.


----------



## narad

Hmmmm. I call it "Donatello camo"


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^Bossa Nova!


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> Consolidation time over here.


Details? Whatcha getting rid of?


----------



## Hoss632

I keep trying to think of my next guitar, but in all honesty I need to look for a bass. I miss playing bass. I have a good guitar that really just needs a pick up swap and I'm good until I can get a REALLY nice one. So yeah long winded answer, a new bass


----------



## migstopheles

now that there is a Herbert module for synergy, as well as the Pitbull UL... damn that is tempting, they are two amps that you can't really try over here but I've been suuuper interested in for a good while now. but if i buy the 2 module rack unit and the those two preamps that's like £1500, which could be spent on a jcm. such problems


----------



## laxu

migstopheles said:


> now that there is a Herbert module for synergy, as well as the Pitbull UL... damn that is tempting, they are two amps that you can't really try over here but I've been suuuper interested in for a good while now. but if i buy the 2 module rack unit and the those two preamps that's like £1500, which could be spent on a jcm. such problems



That's how they get you. The 2 slot Synergy rack unit is ridiculously expensive for what it is.


----------



## migstopheles

yeah it's actually more expensive than two of the standalone single module thingies, madness


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> Details? Whatcha getting rid of?



Custom 24, mjt musikraft/allparts JM, vintage modified baritone JM (the black one).


----------



## Mourguitars

laxu said:


> That's how they get you. The 2 slot Synergy rack unit is ridiculously expensive for what it is.



Thats what turned me off of buying it...it is what it is ....but if it would have been a little cheaper i most likely would have bought everything they put out by now ....im pretty happy with my rack right now anyways....besides i have the FM3 if i wanted those amp models...i still havent tried it for effects only yet. Fractals effects are top notch

Mike


----------



## laxu

Mourguitars said:


> Thats what turned me off of buying it...it is what it is ....but if it would have been a little cheaper i most likely would have bought everything they put out by now ....im pretty happy with my rack right now anyways....besides i have the FM3 if i wanted those amp models...i still havent tried it for effects only yet. Fractals effects are top notch
> 
> Mike



Yeah, at 869 euros that's just way too much. If it was say 400-500 that would be expensive but acceptable and probably would lead to people buying more of them and consequently more modules to fill them.


----------



## Mourguitars

laxu said:


> Yeah, at 869 euros that's just way too much. If it was say 400-500 that would be expensive but acceptable and probably would lead to people buying more of them and consequently more modules to fill them.



It was the same with Rocktrons Preamps the valve sonics ....they were above what they said Street price was going to be....but they blew some out at $299 and i was all over them...

Ive been playing my rack this weekend , the valve sonic Plexi with a MRX 10b EQ with my "Timmy "klone boosting thru my Intellifex sounds so awesome ....i started with Lasse 10b EQ setting from his screenshot off the STL software..i think its called that...didnt adjust much but the level and 500k slider a tad bit.....even with the JMP-1 that EQ helped...had to cut some treble off the Timmy klone....to my ears that pedal just boosts and adds some hi end

Mike


----------



## LostTheTone

Mourguitars said:


> Thats what turned me off of buying it...it is what it is ....but if it would have been a little cheaper i most likely would have bought everything they put out by now ....im pretty happy with my rack right now anyways....besides i have the FM3 if i wanted those amp models...i still havent tried it for effects only yet. Fractals effects are top notch
> 
> Mike



It's always interesting to think about how relatively small tweaks in price can make of break a product. I don't know what the price would have to be for me, but damn it's just too much where they are priced right now. 

The idea of swappable modules is cool, very good for a hobbyist who just likes to try all the different things. But when you are up in that top end price range, where I can buy a real 5150 or Powerball, or indeed a Kemper or Neural DSP pedal... I mean, it's just too much to spend on something where you need to go through a stack of modules to find a really killer one. And a part of me is pretty convinced that I'd get just as good of a sound buying a classic amp.


----------



## laxu

LostTheTone said:


> It's always interesting to think about how relatively small tweaks in price can make of break a product. I don't know what the price would have to be for me, but damn it's just too much where they are priced right now.
> 
> The idea of swappable modules is cool, very good for a hobbyist who just likes to try all the different things. But when you are up in that top end price range, where I can buy a real 5150 or Powerball, or indeed a Kemper or Neural DSP pedal... I mean, it's just too much to spend on something where you need to go through a stack of modules to find a really killer one. And a part of me is pretty convinced that I'd get just as good of a sound buying a classic amp.



I think the ~400 euro price for the modules is fine, that's in the realm of higher end fx pedals. Adding the other parts is where it goes south as you end up somewhere close to 3000 euros and there are some real world class amps in that range. Even the Syn-50 head is basically the most expensive tube poweramp (ok, it has a clean channel but you still want the modules) available and it's not even stereo.

It's also a tough sell against modelers that are smaller, lighter and more versatile without having to swap modules around. That ~3000 euros buys you an Axe-Fx 3 and a Class D poweramp achieving much of what the Synergy does so you are paying a lot for the analog all-tubeness.


----------



## c7spheres

-


----------



## technomancer

This is getting ridiculous, if you want to discuss why you're not buying something or complain about pricing start a new thread, this is 
*What is your next guitar/gear purchase gonna be?*
not
*This is why I'm not buying something*


----------



## Triple-J

Triple-J said:


> After about a year of scouring ebay/classifieds etc I finally found a used KM7 mk2 for a great price in the finish I wanted (black pearl) and it should be here on monday!



Well it turns out I didn't have to wait until Monday cause GuitarGuitar shipped it to me this afternoon pickups are stock and I'm still not thrilled by the Nazgul but I've got a SD Full Shred I might replace it with.


----------



## AMOS

This! It came in a few days ago


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> It was the same with Rocktrons Preamps the valve sonics ....they were above what they said Street price was going to be....but they blew some out at $299 and i was all over them...
> 
> Ive been playing my rack this weekend , the valve sonic Plexi with a MRX 10b EQ with my "Timmy "klone boosting thru my Intellifex sounds so awesome ....i started with Lasse 10b EQ setting from his screenshot off the STL software..i think its called that...didnt adjust much but the level and 500k slider a tad bit.....even with the JMP-1 that EQ helped...had to cut some treble off the Timmy klone....to my ears that pedal just boosts and adds some hi end
> 
> Mike


They were supposed to make four, and only released one so far as I know. That was an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## Mourguitars

Mailbox was full this morning, i guess these was delivered after 6 on Saturday

These Fluke silicone leads are so nice...also bought the Clip boots

Bought 2 of these 50ohm BNC to 1/4 jack for my signal Gen 4' and 6'...hope they work

1/8 stereo mini cable for connecting 2 ISP's ....im going to redo my pedalboard with another 5 bay switcher for my delays and reverbs....maybe ditch the Xpression use pedals in my loop of the Ceriatone 800...something different 

Mike


----------



## Alberto7

I have a whole bunch of stuff planned for the not-so-far future, as we moved to a new, larger place where I can actually set up a mini-home studio. (Basically a desk with a monitor, laptop, DI, and speakers.) Gotta get me some proper studio monitors at some point, too.

But I'm trying a Strandberg Boden Original 8 at a local dealer this week. Hopefully I won't like it too much so I won't end up with a giant hole in my pocket...


----------



## protest

Picked up a 100w Archon, should be here tomorrow. Hopefully it doesn't hate my house like the last PRS amp I owned.


----------



## Azarea

Leaviathan said:


> View attachment 97856
> View attachment 97857
> This! It came in a few days ago


How do you like it so far ? The features are obviously impressive, but I'm mainly scared of the el84 power section. Have you had the chance to crank it yet ?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Found a decent deal on a Warm EQP (Pultec clone) that sounds pretty good from what I’ve heard online. I use the UAD Pultec plugin, with EQ circuit in bypass, on my guitar bus all the time so I’m curious how this will do. So far, every piece of analog gear I’ve bought is a noticeable improvement. The plugins are still great and very useful, but not the same. I like to get the majority of my compression and top end on the way in, as they’re two weaker spots of plugins, so the less of that I have to do in the box, the better.


----------



## lewis

Knowing me, a Keeley Compressor.

Then I will try running:
Keeley Compressor > Noise Gate > Boss SD1 > Noise Gate > Amp
> Noise Gate in Fx Loop


----------



## narad

Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.







Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.


----------



## rokket2005

narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.



I'm pretty sure those two RF inputs on front are where you plug in your Famicom.


----------



## protest

narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.



Which button blows stuff out of the airlock?


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Picked up a 100w Archon, should be here tomorrow. Hopefully it doesn't hate my house like the last PRS amp I owned.



So I'm not the only one with that issue... I've had 3 PRS amps here and they were all so noisy they were unplayable. They were also fine when not in my house.



narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.



DUDE!


----------



## StevenC

DudeManBrother said:


> Found a decent deal on a Warm EQP (Pultec clone) that sounds pretty good from what I’ve heard online. I use the UAD Pultec plugin, with EQ circuit in bypass, on my guitar bus all the time so I’m curious how this will do. So far, every piece of analog gear I’ve bought is a noticeable improvement. The plugins are still great and very useful, but not the same. I like to get the majority of my compression and top end on the way in, as they’re two weaker spots of plugins, so the less of that I have to do in the box, the better.


I know next to nothing about Pultecs except that I want one.


----------



## nightlight

Studio gear purchase for me. I finally broke down and got a rack.










It's a 17u and I think I'll only be able to fill about 12u with my current gear. Plus they threw in a rack shelf, so I can have a place to store some pedals


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.




For use, you'll need a 50 ohm impedance BNC cable. 50 ohm cabling is standard for use with scopes like this. You will want BNC to alligator clips set. (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002JJU14/?tag=sevenstringorg-20) Those clips are useful for connecting to pickups or other guitar electronics. 

If you can run 1 Mohm input impedance, it will be easier for guitars. Guitars pickup signals will have a hard time driving 50 ohm. You'll have to learn how to trigger scopes. If you want to test a live signal, set the trigger setting to AC LINE. You won't be using single pulse triggers like I do. Then hit run. You'll have to play with the trigger level otherwise it won't trigger.

If you have more questions, let me know. It takes a while to understand using scopes. At least these digital a scopes require less technique than older analog scopes without pre-trigger.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

protest said:


> Which button blows stuff out of the airlock?



and which one nukes the site from orbit, just to be sure?


Saturnworks Buffered ABY Box is paid for, expecting to see it sometime in the next month. Planning to run it into the EHX720 stereo looper, into a MMHD130 and Lab Series L7. 

Currently, denser looping gets too muddy into one amp. Looking forward to having substantially more definition between layers. 

Also generally very stoked to be playing a big loud stereo rig again.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> For use, you'll need a 50 ohm impedance BNC cable. 50 ohm cabling is standard for use with scopes like this. You will want BNC to alligator clips set. (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002JJU14/?tag=sevenstringorg-20) Those clips are useful for connecting to pickups or other guitar electronics.
> 
> If you can run 1 Mohm input impedance, it will be easier for guitars. Guitars pickup signals will have a hard time driving 50 ohm. You'll have to learn how to trigger scopes. If you want to test a live signal, set the trigger setting to AC LINE. You won't be using single pulse triggers like I do. Then hit run. You'll have to play with the trigger level otherwise it won't trigger.
> 
> If you have more questions, let me know. It takes a while to understand using scopes. At least these digital a scopes require less technique than older analog scopes without pre-trigger.



Thanks man - I saw that kind of cable in a youtube repair on the unit, but didn't have a clue as to what it was called.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.



Can it play Galaga?


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> So I'm not the only one with that issue... I've had 3 PRS amps here and they were all so noisy they were unplayable. They were also fine when not in my house.



That doesn't give me much hope


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Thanks man - I saw that kind of cable in a youtube repair on the unit, but didn't have a clue as to what it was called.




No problem.

Fast scopes are bread and butter for my line of work.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lewis said:


> Knowing me, a Keeley Compressor.
> 
> Then I will try running:
> Keeley Compressor > Noise Gate > Boss SD1 > Noise Gate > Amp
> > Noise Gate in Fx Loop


Bro, you need another noise gate!


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> That doesn't give me much hope



Good luck? The one amp I REALLY tried to get to work, added RF filter cap on the input, adding shielding to the bottom of the head shell, etc etc and still no love. Was annoying as I liked the overall sound of the amps, they were just unusable.


----------



## AMOS

Azarea said:


> How do you like it so far ? The features are obviously impressive, but I'm mainly scared of the el84 power section. Have you had the chance to crank it yet ?


I haven't cranked it yet on the 20 watt setting but the amp is impressive, great tone


----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.



Pretty sure you can play Radiohead's Kid A and Amnesiac entirely with that.


----------



## spacebard

narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.




You need those to make it work


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Good luck? The one amp I REALLY tried to get to work, added RF filter cap on the input, adding shielding to the bottom of the head shell, etc etc and still no love. Was annoying as I liked the overall sound of the amps, they were just unusable.



Yea the one I had was a 2 Channel H, which I really liked. I brought it back to GC for repair. Got it back, and played it in the store for 30 minutes. Dead quiet. Took it home and it sounded like I plugged a vacuum cleaner into it instead of a guitar.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Yea the one I had was a 2 Channel H, which I really liked. I brought it back to GC for repair. Got it back, and played it in the store for 30 minutes. Dead quiet. Took it home and it sounded like I plugged a vacuum cleaner into it instead of a guitar.



Yep had a hot rodded M from a limited run for a dealership in Canada... sounded amazing but same thing you describe. Same with the other amps.


----------



## youngthrasher9

technomancer said:


> Yep had a hot rodded M from a limited run for a dealership in Canada... sounded amazing but same thing you describe. Same with the other amps.


Have you tried a power conditioner?


----------



## technomancer

youngthrasher9 said:


> Have you tried a power conditioner?



Yes that was all on a power conditioner


----------



## youngthrasher9

technomancer said:


> Yes that was all on a power conditioner


Wow, that’s really strange.


----------



## Mourguitars

narad said:


> Bought this thing on a whim since it was the most "spaceship cockpit from Alien" one I had ever seen in its monochrome beige. Then it arrived and was at least 2x deeper than I thought it would be and thought, you goddamn idiot. Then I turned it on...whoaaaa super cool display. The photos don't do it justice, it's completely old computer text green on black, really is just like Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know how to hook it up to things.




Awesome ! You will learn how to, i did watching lots of Youtube vids ...lol

I like the look of it ! But sweet .....man !

Mike


----------



## broangiel

I was a bit inebriated last night and bought a Ceritone AH50 Deluxe on Reverb. I had forgotten about it by the time I woke up this morning until I checked my email and saw the order confirmation. 

To be fair, I’ve wanted something more British to compliment my 5153 Stealth, so this was always a purchase I had considered. My state last night simply pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Shask

You can tell I am back up to 2 jobs.

I have more money, but no time to buy or play anything. lol.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Shask said:


> You can tell I am back up to 2 jobs.
> 
> I have more money, but no time to buy or play anything. lol.



Make your second job building pedals. 

Guitarists problems require guitarists solutions.


----------



## lewis

Thought I was going compressor, but just impulse bought this super cheap budget Flying V. Modifications planned obviously.
Was only £130 with postage


----------



## protest

Got the Archon. Same ungodly noise.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Got the Archon. Same ungodly noise.



Sucks but figured as much based on my own similar experience


----------



## Shask

Kyle Jordan said:


> Make your second job building pedals.
> 
> Guitarists problems require guitarists solutions.



It would be my third job, lol

I built close to 40 pedals in my downtime, haha.

I did see some alternate chip designs are coming out to make a clone of a Zuul a possibility again, so that will probably be the next thing I build when it is ready.

The last thing I finished was a DOD Milk Box Compressor clone. It is pretty cool and works well.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Pair of 10" Cannabis Rex speakers on the way. They weren't eligible for Prime shipping last time I looked.... now they are. 

I put a pair of Jensen Jets into a Lab Series L7 back when Amplified Parts had that BOGO fire sale, they're much louder/better sounding than the stock drivers. It made me wish I'd ordered 4 of them, but I figured this would be a good opportunity to try pairing them with something interesting.


----------



## DudeManBrother

@protest that sucks man. I wonder what they do differently in their power supply that causes that? It’s such a great amp. Too bad it’s not going to work out for you.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Got the Archon. Same ungodly noise.



A USA or the new one? Haven't been paying attention to the thread.


----------



## Bearitone

I got 2 barefoot buttons on the way. What a genius little idea of a product.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A USA or the new one? Haven't been paying attention to the thread.



USA. 

Apparently mine and @technomancer 's houses hate PRS amps


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> USA.
> 
> Apparently mine and @technomancer 's houses hate PRS amps



No clue why those amps are so damn sensitive. I talk about this a lot but I had a friend who had to sell his amp due to the noise. Even after sending it to PRS for servicing.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No clue why those amps are so damn sensitive. I talk about this a lot but I had a friend who had to sell his amp due to the noise. Even after sending it to PRS for servicing.



Yea it's definitely weird. This is the second amp I've had from them and it's same issue, but I played the last amp in Guitar Center and there was no noise.


----------



## Millul

Got a Mooer Gas Station mini preamp, and well, through my KRK monitors, it's THIKKKK.
Honestly sounds really good, for what it is!


----------



## CanserDYI

Can't decide between an Eminence Legend, CV 75, Swamp Thing, or Man O War to pair with a V30, I really don't want another celestion, I want an eminence. Anyone have any insight? I love modern metal, with pristine cleans.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> Pair of 10" Cannabis Rex speakers on the way. They weren't eligible for Prime shipping last time I looked.... now they are.
> 
> I put a pair of Jensen Jets into a Lab Series L7 back when Amplified Parts had that BOGO fire sale, they're much louder/better sounding than the stock drivers. It made me wish I'd ordered 4 of them, but I figured this would be a good opportunity to try pairing them with something interesting.


Tell me how they are! I was thinking of trying their 12" but keep hearing its best suited for like jazz and stuff like that, I want to hear a metal example of it.


----------



## rokket2005

I put in an offer for a Peluso 251 a few days ago and the seller hit me with a counteroffer which I wasn't super happy with, but another one popped up today for ~300 less than the first so I scooped it up!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decided to get a Schecter C7 Deluxe. Their cheapo guitar. Store had a B-stock for way cheap so fuck it, modder platform.







Also bought a Cepheus bridge pickup. Only like $30 and I really dig the pickup. Debating on trying blackouts in it eventually, too.


----------



## narad

Just bought this old hardcase for my Horizon. Only problem, is it's for LP-style guitars. I was so busy thinking about how feasible it would be to modify the cutout for the horizon that I didn't stop to think about the length of the case, and now I'm a bit concerned...










There was randomly another ESP horizon for sale tonight on the same auction site, that came with the same type of case, but 2 foreigners started bidding it up a ton and I eventually had to let it go. I just wanted the case!

I love "the only real alternative!" though. It's like acknowledging it's not the guitar you want, but out of all the remaining options, it's the one you want lol


----------



## maggotspawn

Going to snag another Origin 50 head.
With a boost, these are the tone in my head.


----------



## AMOS

Azarea said:


> How do you like it so far ? The features are obviously impressive, but I'm mainly scared of the el84 power section. Have you had the chance to crank it yet ?


Cranked it today, sounds great!


----------



## youngthrasher9

If peeps on fb marketplace would respond to messages, I could be the new owner of a 2021 Epiphone LP Custom Koa…


----------



## metaljohn

Kinda thinking about trading my Mark IV for a Diezel D-Moll. I feel like my Mark V fits my overall needs better(I'm playing death metal in the vein of Cannibal Corpse, Morbid Angel, Suffocation, etc.), and I want a Recto, and I saw a video on Youtube of someone comparing a 2 channel Recto to the D-Moll, and they sound almost identical.

edit: nvm its already gone lol


----------



## laxu

Is it next purchase if you have bought it but not received it yet? I found a used BluGuitar Blubox cabinet simulator for a very good price so giving it a try is less of a risk. I have ignored this one due to its 250 euro cost new which doesn't seem worth it when you can get a Two Notes CAB M for 279.

But looking through some demos its simplicity might actually be a strength. A lot of IR loaders are a bit complicated with LCDs, crappy IR uploader software and whatnot and this covers most of the cabs I would generally like to use, tailored to work with the BluGuitar Amp 1 I own. So I'm hoping it's as simple as picking a cab, tweaking the mic position knob a bit and getting back to playing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

laxu said:


> Is it next purchase if you have bought it but not received it yet? I found a used BluGuitar Blubox cabinet simulator for a very good price so giving it a try is less of a risk. I have ignored this one due to its 250 euro cost new which doesn't seem worth it when you can get a Two Notes CAB M for 279.
> 
> But looking through some demos its simplicity might actually be a strength. A lot of IR loaders are a bit complicated with LCDs, crappy IR uploader software and whatnot and this covers most of the cabs I would generally like to use, tailored to work with the BluGuitar Amp 1 I own. So I'm hoping it's as simple as picking a cab, tweaking the mic position knob a bit and getting back to playing.


I believe Blug isn’t a fan of other options because of latency, which most say is negligible in most cases, but Blug can apparently detect it. As such, he doesn’t seem to be a fan.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Decided to get a Schecter C7 Deluxe. Their cheapo guitar. Store had a B-stock for way cheap so fuck it, modder platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a Cepheus bridge pickup. Only like $30 and I really dig the pickup. Debating on trying blackouts in it eventually, too.


Cepheus are the agile ones aren't they? I've actually heard pretty good things.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

guitar professor is telling me my mockingbird sounds too bright and too middy 


on an air Norton 

I rolled back the tone the whole way and he stopped bugging me about it but he still says the guitar sounds "too metal" and I'm like what do you want me to do about it, I'm not buying a jazz box or an expensive acoustic with a preamp 

although I might get an epi LP custom just to make my jazz stick


----------



## RevDrucifer

I can’t even remember what I wrote in here last, but in the last 3 weeks I picked up-

PRS SE Semi-hollow
Solar E-type (the FBMM? With the Evertune, it fucking RULES)
Fractal FM9
Fractal EV-1
Mission Engineering EP-1 (spring loaded)

Waiting on-

Custom Gilmour Red Strat Replica being made by MJT Guitars (can’t fucking wait for this!!!!) 
RG7620 I found for CHEAP!

To buy-
GOMC pedalboard/road case for the FM9 rig
Powerstage 700 for the FM9 rig
Two Mesa Boogie 2x12 cabs for the FM9 rig

It’s been a GREAT two weeks!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Cepheus are the agile ones aren't they? I've actually heard pretty good things.


Yep. I had Agiles that had Cepheus pickups and they were legit good. If the C7 bridge pickup isn't great, it's an easy swap.


----------



## laxu

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I believe Blug isn’t a fan of other options because of latency, which most say is negligible in most cases, but Blug can apparently detect it. As such, he doesn’t seem to be a fan.



I've been running my Amp 1 into my audio interface and using cab sims from VST plugins and yeah, of course you get more latency there and it's noticeable but it's not at levels where it becomes a dealbreaker.

But having low latency is definitely a plus in any case. I'm really more after simple to use and portable stuff so I'm not tied to the computer for the cab sims if I need them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

laxu said:


> I've been running my Amp 1 into my audio interface and using cab sims from VST plugins and yeah, of course you get more latency there and it's noticeable but it's not at levels where it becomes a dealbreaker.
> 
> But having low latency is definitely a plus in any case. I'm really more after simple to use and portable stuff so I'm not tied to the computer for the cab sims if I need them.


I believe I watched a video where they mentioned Blug wasn't a fan of one of the IR loaders because of the latency, as opposed to using a VST cab IR loader.


----------



## youngthrasher9




----------



## NickS

^Nice!! How's it play/how do you like it? 

One of the local GC's has a couple of these hanging around, been there for a while too. If they sit a little longer I'm gonna have to make a stupid offer and see how low they'll let one go.....


----------



## youngthrasher9

NickS said:


> ^Nice!! How's it play/how do you like it?
> 
> One of the local GC's has a couple of these hanging around, been there for a while too. If they sit a little longer I'm gonna have to make a stupid offer and see how low they'll let one go.....


Playability, and finish are some of the best I’ve ever had from an import guitar. Sound wise, it was super nice sounding through the original owners peavey classic 50, I’ll definitely report back once my actual rig is set up however. Acoustically it’s very alive and isn’t too bright or dark. Very balanced unplugged tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Decided to get a Schecter C7 Deluxe. Their cheapo guitar. Store had a B-stock for way cheap so fuck it, modder platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a Cepheus bridge pickup. Only like $30 and I really dig the pickup. Debating on trying blackouts in it eventually, too.



Been solid so far. Only setup I did was a bridge adjustment but it's been decent. Seems like it needs new strings REALLY badly and a new bridge pickup. 
GOnna try that Cepheus. If it doesn't work out, like I said, been wanting to try the Duncan Blackouts.


----------



## maggotspawn

Reactive load box. Probably a Suhr, but IDK.


----------



## Phillie43

Just got this 2021 Horizon HS from the Asian only run, absolutely deadly guitar!


----------



## gnoll

TheBolivianSniper said:


> guitar professor is telling me my mockingbird sounds too bright and too middy
> 
> 
> on an air Norton
> 
> I rolled back the tone the whole way and he stopped bugging me about it but he still says the guitar sounds "too metal" and I'm like what do you want me to do about it, I'm not buying a jazz box or an expensive acoustic with a preamp
> 
> although I might get an epi LP custom just to make my jazz stick



What in the world does that guy have to do with how your guitar sounds? I mean if he wants maybe he could worry about how his own guitars sound instead?

Weird!!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

gnoll said:


> What in the world does that guy have to do with how your guitar sounds? I mean if he wants maybe he could worry about how his own guitars sound instead?
> 
> Weird!!



I mean he's right, it doesn't sound like it's supposed to for jazz stuff but I do really like the tone for classical playing. I think it's just too hot for playing on direct input. Also seriously considering the ST7 by now, I found a cheap jazz box.


----------



## CanserDYI

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I mean he's right, it doesn't sound like it's supposed to for jazz stuff but I do really like the tone for classical playing. I think it's just too hot for playing on direct input. Also seriously considering the ST7 by now, I found a cheap jazz box.


I mean in all reality you guys are playing it in a student teacher setting , what the hell does guitar tone matter in that case? Not like you're out performing right then and there. Maybe if it was a recital he could be picky or ask you to attempt a warm jazz tone, but for lessons? Shit you could probably do the class unplugged and still learn.


----------



## gnoll

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I mean he's right, it doesn't sound like it's supposed to for jazz stuff but I do really like the tone for classical playing. I think it's just too hot for playing on direct input. Also seriously considering the ST7 by now, I found a cheap jazz box.



Eh. I don't think a lot of great art was created by doing things the way they're supposed to be done.

If some authority guy said that to me I'd tell him to shove it. Or think it at least, and just leave...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

CanserDYI said:


> I mean in all reality you guys are playing it in a student teacher setting , what the hell does guitar tone matter in that case? Not like you're out performing right then and there. Maybe if it was a recital he could be picky or ask you to attempt a warm jazz tone, but for lessons? Shit you could probably do the class unplugged and still learn.



I'm gonna be playing on a recital in November so that's what I'm guessing it's about b


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Made an order with Free The Tone. Unfortunately they're having trouble with Tri Avatar 2 stocks and back orders so I'm holding off on that.



FTT came back to me yesterday and offered the Tri Avatar 2, so I jumped on that. Also got the 3 Mad Hatter Terminator units this week as well. Happy times. 

Come mid November will be another Free The Tone order: getting both the upcoming Silky Groove Compressor and Crunchy Chime Booster pedals, because of course I will.


----------



## Accoun

Bought a cheap Harley Benton bass (PJ) and after over a month of stock issues, it finally came in.

Also, a while ago I was lamenting missing out on an Orange OR15... and over 2 months later another one appeared. I couldn't resist and I got it.
Oh. And they came in at the same day, so there's that.


Spoiler



Not that I'm really having any time to play with them until Friday, tho.


----------



## BigViolin

Like the Nirvana baby with a GC coupon I caved and bought a brownbox so my amps can see 117V instead of whatever the hell gets sent down the line in this hood.


----------



## narad

BigViolin said:


> Like the Nirvana baby with a GC coupon I caved and bought a brownbox so my amps can see 117V instead of whatever the hell gets sent down the line in this hood.



Nice, I just bought one because you mentioned it -- checked the page and they have one specifically made for Japanese voltage through US amps. That's like half my stuff, and I have one of those big red transformers with the giant black dial on top, but it's hard to trust it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Green addict, pre-ordered.


----------



## technomancer

I just grabbed some specific relays and capacitors so I am sure to have them for future builds since the quantities are getting tight on them.

Fender CS run guitars I am waiting on have still not shipped from the factory, they were supposed to go by the 15th


----------



## StevenC

Looks like I bought a Land Devices HP-2


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> Green addict, pre-ordered.


Is that still in production? Blank board? Very nice!


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Is that still in production? Blank board? Very nice!



No, Keith fulfilled my request to incorporate the FRS and MK1 colors into a non C-7 Mk1 body. haha. Its brand new.


----------



## narad

Whelp, ESP flight case for eclipse arrived. In theory it seems like it can fit the guitar I want it to fit:








StevenC said:


> Looks like I bought a Land Devices HP-2



Or did I?


----------



## odibrom

... so... strings are ordered and a special (to me) guitar popped up... huuummm let's see how it goes...


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Or did I?


You're right, I got a Noel Cornet instead!


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Local shop just got a batch of Highwind Phalanx’s 

I am very impressed, didn’t except it to knock my GUUL off my board so quickly, much better than the Fortin Zuul I had as well. Been through a lot of noise gates for fun, and this is definitely my favourite so far.


----------



## Mourguitars

Nice gear everyone ...congrats !

I needed these bad vs the cheap plastic cheaters ive been wearing , i can read a schematic and see the bands on a resistor now......much needed , looking forward to building something this weekend , using my scope, redoing my pedalboard ect.....lol

Gettin old.....I can see now !

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

I bought some stuff...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Someone sell me a Duncan Jupiter or Blackout phase 1 set so I can post it here


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i know i'm drunk but this shit made me cackle at how dumb it was. Legitimately just a pedal that makes fart noises.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> i know i'm drunk but this shit made me cackle at how dumb it was. Legitimately just a pedal that makes fart noises.




Ugh, wet/dry


----------



## Millul

USMarine75 said:


> I bought some stuff...



...so?!?


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

narad said:


> Ugh, wet/dry


Reminds me of the Miko pedal video from Andertons. Always gets me a laugh.


----------



## technomancer

Ummm yeah so this happened...


----------



## sell2792

A Boss TU3w and either a Maxon OD808 or another ST9 Pro+, if I can ever find the latter.

I stupidly sold mine not realizing what I had and not using it to its fullest. Now, I can’t find another that isn’t way more. ‍


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Ummm yeah so this happened...
> 
> View attachment 98293


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Amazon is fucking with me, I got one Cannabis Rex 10" in yesterday and one is "arriving Wednesday." I did, however, get the switchcraft 1/4" straight and 90° plugs I ordered aaaaaand.....






Not sure I like the layout of this, but it's my first ABY box. I will probably eventually replace it with something that has outputs on the side so I don't have to use extra lengths cable to send it to my stereo looper. Truth be told I bought this because I couldn't find a lip splitter for sale.

What I DO like is the art, and the construction feels very solid. I opted for the upgraded switchcraft components. I skipped the phase inversion because I don't know if I'll need it, and fully expect to buy another ABY once I figure out what I like and don't like about this one.

This will run into EHX 720 stereo looper, and I may put Alesis Quadraverb between the looper and amps if I can get everyone playing nicely.

I'll post a thread about the whole rig with clips etc once I get everything together. I've been brainstorming a stereo rig for years, very stoked to finally be putting it together.



Also, Saturnworks customer service was top notch. Expeditious communication, as well as the build itself which I didn't expect to see for another week or two.


----------



## beerandbeards

I did a thing…..


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Ummm yeah so this happened...
> 
> View attachment 98293



Nice. You bought it new? I'm trying to get a used one but the auction ends the same day as my trip back to the US so I'm probably going to have to pass on it.

...for now.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Ummm yeah so this happened...
> 
> View attachment 98293



I think I might be buying a mk 2 tomorrow...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Ummm yeah so this happened...
> 
> View attachment 98293



Kinda surprised. Never struck you as a Diezel fan.


----------



## budda

beerandbeards said:


> I did a thing…..



Enjoy!


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Nice. You bought it new? I'm trying to get a used one but the auction ends the same day as my trip back to the US so I'm probably going to have to pass on it.
> 
> ...for now.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda surprised. Never struck you as a Diezel fan.



Taking a gamble as it was listed as a scratch and dent at a stupid price. The last time I did this it was on a white EVH and it turned out the "damage" was a scuff that literally cleaned off in 5 minutes. I figure if it's really busted up I can send it back and if not and I hate it I can still send it back or flip it. I've wanted to hear one of these in the room for a while and the price was too good to pass up.

My biggest concern right now is where I'm going to put it 



protest said:


> I think I might be buying a mk 2 tomorrow...



Cool good luck


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Taking a gamble as it was listed as a scratch and dent at a stupid price. The last time I did this it was on a white EVH and it turned out the "damage" was a scuff that literally cleaned off in 5 minutes. I figure if it's really busted up I can send it back and if not and I hate it I can still send it back or flip it. I've wanted to hear one of these in the room for a while and the price was too good to pass up.
> 
> My biggest concern right now is where I'm going to put it
> 
> 
> 
> Cool good luck


Mine made me stop playing my Twosie.


----------



## technomancer

Definition of GAS (or maybe OCD): wanting to buy the matching 4x12 cab for an amp you don't know if you're keeping when you literally have no room for another cab


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> My biggest concern right now is where I'm going to put it



Your biggest concern is gonna be how to put your arm back in the socket once you try to lift it. 

Pretty sure they make them out of dead stars.


----------



## narad

protest said:


> Pretty sure they make them out of dead stars.



Those and everything else.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Your biggest concern is gonna be how to put your arm back in the socket once you try to lift it.
> 
> Pretty sure they make them out of dead stars.



Yeah I saw the amp is like 58lbs... I am pre-moving stuff so I have clear space and a spot ready for it when it gets here to make things easier. Even so I am not looking forward to hauling it up to my third floor where all my gear is 

If I love it part of me wants to reverse it and build a 50w just so its lighter / smaller


----------



## youngthrasher9

Speaking of heavy shit… a guy has a crate blue voodoo cab with OEM eminence speakers for $150 near me. I think I’m gonna snag it. Those cabs are supposedly birch ply and pretty well built. I can’t even buy that much birch ply for $150.


----------



## technomancer

youngthrasher9 said:


> Speaking of heavy shit… a guy has a crate blue voodoo cab with OEM eminence speakers for $150 near me. I think I’m gonna snag it. Those cabs are supposedly birch ply and pretty well built. I can’t even buy that much birch ply for $150.



Yeah if it's good baltic birch that's a steal... and IIRC they were. For that price even if you hate how it looks / sounds you could redo it and drop in different speakers


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Definition of GAS (or maybe OCD): wanting to buy the matching 4x12 cab for an amp you don't know if you're keeping when you literally have no room for another cab


Mine made me stop using my other cabs.


----------



## jarledge

youngthrasher9 said:


> Speaking of heavy shit… a guy has a crate blue voodoo cab with OEM eminence speakers for $150 near me. I think I’m gonna snag it. Those cabs are supposedly birch ply and pretty well built. I can’t even buy that much birch ply for $150.



the BV cabs are in fact awesome cabs. The eminence version is from the first run( less sought after but I have never played the eminence version for myself), but the cabs are just as solid as the later black tolex versions. I have a the 2x15 black version and the cab is a beast. Highly recommended if you want a solid cab.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> Mine made me stop using my other cabs.





I would need to get the room rearranged and figure out where I would put another cab, so not happening in the immediate future.


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> I would need to get the room rearranged and figure out where I would put another cab, so not happening in the immediate future.


I need a second one to use in stereo. I'm keeping my Marshall cab and going to buy a Mesa cab just for show.


----------



## USMarine75

Millul said:


> ...so?!?


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 98330
> View attachment 98331
> View attachment 98332
> View attachment 98333
> View attachment 98334
> View attachment 98339
> View attachment 98340
> View attachment 98341
> View attachment 98344
> View attachment 98342


I'm genuinely surprised how few of those things say EVH on them. Not even one Peavey. Are you feeling OK?


----------



## USMarine75

More…


----------



## USMarine75

@StevenC just that 89 Peavey Tracer lol. That is the real hidden gem. It was their Kramer Nightswan competitor.

But a whole lot of EVH sure happened.

And the Epiphone Explorer is going to get a white/black/white pickguard as soon as I can find one that fits. That way it’s a dead ringer for Eddie’s Ibanez Destroyer which he used on the first 3 albums.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm furiously googling what your quarter code sequence means. So far it looks to be a Sumerian reference with Akkadian implications.


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm furiously googling what your quarter code sequence means. So far it looks to be a Sumerian reference with Akkadian implications.



hint: year of coin is important… 1971 D


----------



## BigViolin

Damn, nice haul!

How's the neck on the import NJ compared to the US?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

assuming the seller has a box this time my lifelong collection goals are almost complete

Mockingbird (2012 ST)

Avenger (Hybrid FRS)

Rhoads, Kahler, HSS, tiger stripes (Hondo 770)

Stealth, 7 string (this thing)

only need a Kelly, camo, and crackle to get crossed off and I think I'm gonna trick this stealth out and refinish it if I can get it, current idea is urban camo but I'm not sure yet


----------



## USMarine75

BigViolin said:


> Damn, nice haul!
> 
> How's the neck on the import NJ compared to the US?



I do prefer the wenge on the USA as that’s my fav neck wood. But that said the HSS is a KILLER guitar. Punches so far above it’s weight. I’m in love with the bridge HB. Right now it gets more play time than the USA SSS model.


----------



## BigViolin

USMarine75 said:


> I do prefer the wenge on the USA as that’s my fav neck wood. But that said the HSS is a KILLER guitar. Punches so far above it’s weight. I’m in love with the bridge HB. Right now it gets more play time than the USA SSS model.



Does the import neck feel noticeably smaller? I've always wondered if the specs on the website were correct.


----------



## USMarine75

BigViolin said:


> Does the import neck feel noticeably smaller? I've always wondered if the specs on the website were correct.



is it supposed to be? Honestly I have so many guitars Ive stopped noticing except on crazy spec guitars like my Schecter Loomis and Samick Saraceno (extremely fat), or LxK and RG565 Reissue (ultra thin). 

I have them both at the apt so I’ll try and AN them. I can try and measure the neck width but I don’t have calipers so thickness and carve would just be my opinion.


----------



## BigViolin

No worries, any info appreciated. Just thought it was odd the NJ would have different shapes across the line but the website says the nut width and contour are smaller on the import. If you can measure nut width that would help, hope the import is 1 11/16" vs 1.65". Thanks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I bought a pickup the other week that I don't think is coming in, so I'm looking for something to rpelace it.  I'm still juggling between the Blackouts and something else

I was thinking about the Duncan SH-5 7, but honestly I didn't have the best experience with the regular SH-5. I'm listening to Keith's video here and he makes it sound all bright and tight and chugariffic, but that wasn't my experience? It honestly was one of the darker pickups I've played. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Adieu

Curiosity got the better of me




Let's see what China ships for just a hair over 200 bucks

If the fretwork is good, I'mma mod the hell out of it. If not, it is going back.


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I bought a pickup the other week that I don't think is coming in, so I'm looking for something to rpelace it.  I'm still juggling between the Blackouts and something else
> 
> I was thinking about the Duncan SH-5 7, but honestly I didn't have the best experience with the regular SH-5. I'm listening to Keith's video here and he makes it sound all bright and tight and chugariffic, but that wasn't my experience? It honestly was one of the darker pickups I've played. Anyone else had this experience?



Are you certain you didn’t try a Custom 5 not a custom sh-5? The custom 5 is supposedly quite a bit darker a scoopier.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Adieu said:


> Curiosity got the better of me
> 
> View attachment 98425
> 
> 
> Let's see what China ships for just a hair over 200 bucks
> 
> If the fretwork is good, I'mma mod the hell out of it. If not, it is going back.


I’m really wondering what made you think the fretwork would be good. I’m not trying to be an asshole, but even on more expensive guitars it seems like fretwork is almost always the weak point in QC.


----------



## Adieu

youngthrasher9 said:


> I’m really wondering what made you think the fretwork would be good. I’m not trying to be an asshole, but even on more expensive guitars it seems like fretwork is almost always the weak point in QC.


 
I'm not expecting ESP Japan.

I'm just saying either it's correct-ish and playable, or too stainless to do DIY fix anything and therefore going back, or not stainless at all and therefore going back

Curiosity + free returns


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> Are you certain you didn’t try a Custom 5 not a custom sh-5? The custom 5 is supposedly quite a bit darker a scoopier.



You know I coulda swore it WAS a SH-5, but I just went back and looked at pictures of the pickup and it just says "DC"
And thinking about it, my experience with the SH-5 7 WAS that it sounded great, but very low output. Especially in the guitar that it was in. Extremely unresonant.


----------



## laxu

youngthrasher9 said:


> Are you certain you didn’t try a Custom 5 not a custom sh-5? The custom 5 is supposedly quite a bit darker a scoopier.


Got a Custom 5 in my Flaxwood. Scooped and dark are definitely not how I would describe it. From what I can remember the regular Custom was scoopier but that was in a different guitar.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Adieu said:


> I'm not expecting ESP Japan.
> 
> I'm just saying either it's correct-ish and playable, or too stainless to do DIY fix anything and therefore going back, or not stainless at all and therefore going back
> 
> Curiosity + free returns


Good call. I can see where you’re coming from now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

laxu said:


> Got a Custom 5 in my Flaxwood. Scooped and dark are definitely not how I would describe it. From what I can remember the regular Custom was scoopier but that was in a different guitar.



I had a SH14 and it somehow sounded dark and twangy at the same time. 

We'll see what happens. I've seen some Blackouts floating around mroe commonly than the SH-5.


----------



## Millul

@USMarine75 from zero to hero?? Went full ballistic there! Nice Score!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adieu said:


> Curiosity got the better of me
> 
> View attachment 98425
> 
> 
> Let's see what China ships for just a hair over 200 bucks
> 
> If the fretwork is good, I'mma mod the hell out of it. If not, it is going back.



FWIW I saw someone order one of these and was *super fucking skeptical* (IIRC it was 60 Cycle Hum), and he ended up being a fan after a setup


----------



## KnightBrolaire

laxu said:


> Got a Custom 5 in my Flaxwood. Scooped and dark are definitely not how I would describe it. From what I can remember the regular Custom was scoopier but that was in a different guitar.


Yeah, same. I've had the custom 5 in an all mahogany baritone that leans towards being a bit brighter sounding, and a brighter sounding alder bodied charvel star. It's super tight and punchy in the charvel, mids and the high end still cuts really well too. The slight scoop actually accentuates the sledgehammer feel of the low end in that guitar. In the baritone it was a tiny bit spongier feeling on the low end but still pretty tight and punchy. Definitely not dark sounding at all, or it would have been noticeable in that guitar (it's my pickup shootout guitar).

I don't remember any significant voicing difference between the custom and custom 5 tbh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FWIW I saw someone order one of these and was *super fucking skeptical* (IIRC it was 60 Cycle Hum), and he ended up being a fan after a setup


If I didn't already have 4 guitars, I might've checked one out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If I didn't already have 4 guitars, I might've checked one out.



If they did a V or Explorer then I would absolutely have had to order it.


----------



## narad

Adieu said:


> I'm not expecting ESP Japan.



Of course not, ESP's not doing stainless lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they did a V or Explorer then I would absolutely have had to order it.


Well, Joyo started with the Vintage Overdrive and Ultimate Drive, and now they make the R series, so I'm sure if Eart does well, they'll venture out.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

STEALTH IS MINE

and I'm acquiring another saxophone for free to play my street gigs so guitars still equal saxes


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, Joyo started with the Vintage Overdrive and Ultimate Drive, and now they make the R series, so I'm sure if Eart does well, they'll venture out.


Speaking of which I still fucking love my vintage overdrive. I’ve owned a couple TS clones, played a few more, even own a $400 custom one, and the Joyo still has a place in my stable.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> Speaking of which I still fucking love my vintage overdrive. I’ve owned a couple TS clones, played a few more, even own a $400 custom one, and the Joyo still has a place in my stable.


I think Joyo, Nux, and Mooer make great stuff.


----------



## BabUShka

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had a SH14 and it somehow sounded dark and twangy at the same time.
> 
> We'll see what happens. I've seen some Blackouts floating around mroe commonly than the SH-5.



I changed from Blackouts to SH5 in my Blackjack ATX C1. Also noticed that the SH5 has also some kind of "twang" in the background that I can't explain. But sounds very nice and it cut really well in a band-situation, compared to the Blackouts that I found to be very scooped and too hot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BabUShka said:


> I changed from Blackouts to SH5 in my Blackjack ATX C1. Also noticed that the SH5 has also some kind of "twang" in the background that I can't explain. But sounds very nice and it cut really well in a band-situation, compared to the Blackouts that I found to be very scooped and too hot.



I keep juggling between the SH-5, Blackouts, Distortion, and Black Winters. Shit isn't easy.  I like the high end of the SH-5 but I remember the bass being pretty big.


----------



## michael_bolton

having a severe episode of GAS over Strymon Timeline. rn the only con (other than the price lol) is the form factor - defo won't fit on any of my pedalboard rigs.


----------



## BabUShka

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I keep juggling between the SH-5, Blackouts, Distortion, and Black Winters. Shit isn't easy.  I like the high end of the SH-5 but I remember the bass being pretty big.



I understand. I've only tried the SH5 in my Schecter, and it sounds amazing (to my taste..). But I have two spare SH5's , waiting to be tested in other guitars - just to confirm if they work well in other guitars also  I wonder if I should try one in my Eclipse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I keep juggling between the SH-5, Blackouts, Distortion, and Black Winters. Shit isn't easy.  I like the high end of the SH-5 but I remember the bass being pretty big.


The Distortion is the obvious answer.


----------



## MFB

^ SAO is wise


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> ^ SAO is wise



Oddly after checking out a bunch of videos, I'm checking out the Invader.  I love the gnarly midrange crunch it has.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oddly after checking out a bunch of videos, I'm checking out the Invader.  I love the gnarly midrange crunch it has.


Imma be honest dude, that's the wettest fart I've ever heard coming out of an amp, as from others who've had that in a guitar. Some people make them sound good, but it needs a lot of tweaking.


----------



## Bearitone

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Imma be honest dude, that's the wettest fart I've ever heard coming out of an amp, as from others who've had that in a guitar. Some people make them sound good, but it needs a lot of tweaking.


I think I’ve read some crazy shit like swapping to neodymium magnets makes the Invader sound insane. Probably BS but, I’ve been curious ever since reading it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> I think I’ve read some crazy shit like swapping to neodymium magnets makes the Invader sound insane. Maybe BS but, I’ve been curious ever since reading it





The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Imma be honest dude, that's the wettest fart I've ever heard coming out of an amp, as from others who've had that in a guitar. Some people make them sound good, but it needs a lot of tweaking.



I got it for cheap so eh, if it ends up being shit I'll flip it. I've just been super curious about the invader since *fprever*.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've been able to try a few friend's guitars with Invaders through my rig and I thought it was cool for super heavy stuff  you reeeeally have to back it off from the strings or else it'll be overly hot and mushy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oddly after checking out a bunch of videos, I'm checking out the Invader.  I love the gnarly midrange crunch it has.


I'd be curious to swap the screws of one coil or both to those used in the Full Shred and a lot of Dimarzio humbuckers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd be curious to swap the screws of one coil or both to those used in the Full Shred and a lot of Dimarzio humbuckers.



Huh, thats an interesting idea. I wonder how the Invader polepieces affect it


----------



## odibrom

I've bought something... within a week should be here...


----------



## MFB

I have an Invader in my Kramer at my folk's house, and it's just balls to the wall output. Like, hey, 17 year old me wanted gain and what I got was GAIN.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd be curious to swap the screws of one coil or both to those used in the Full Shred and a lot of Dimarzio humbuckers.



Apparently Invaders use a different thread than your standard polepieces. When I get the Invader I'll have to yank a polepiece out to see the dimensions.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of selling my Boss TU-3W and getting a Peterson tuner to try out sweetened tunings.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently Invaders use a different thread than your standard polepieces. When I get the Invader I'll have to yank a polepiece out to see the dimensions.


What a pain in the ass.


----------



## budda

Thunder road guitars just posted a nash JM with blocks and binding. I briefly considered listing the SC594 SH


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently Invaders use a different thread than your standard polepieces. When I get the Invader I'll have to yank a polepiece out to see the dimensions.


They do. The pole pieces and the extra two ceramic magnets are most of the Invader magic IMO. The former being the biggest factor, also imo. The black winter is also triple ceramic and the two couldn’t really be tonally farther apart other than output.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> They do. The pole pieces and the extra two ceramic magnets are most of the Invader magic IMO. The former being the biggest factor, also imo. The black winter is also triple ceramic and the two couldn’t really be tonally farther apart other than output.



IF it's possible, i'm curious to see what the difference is with the different polepieces.

I'm just a wee bit anxious, the Invader has been a pickup I've always been curious about since it's allegedly all over Ride the Lightning and Master of Puppets.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gonna try and find some kind of (relatively) cheap 1x12 cab, getting tired of headphones in the truck all the time…


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

steinmetzify said:


> Gonna try and find some kind of (relatively) cheap 1x12 cab, getting tired of headphones in the truck all the time…



I like the Peavey 112SX. A bit oversized so something to consider.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Thinking of selling my Boss TU-3W and getting a Peterson tuner to try out sweetened tunings.


Weird. The cheaper handheld HDC that Peterson sells has cent offsets you can program in, but not the more expensive Peterson HD pedal. Odd.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oddly after checking out a bunch of videos, I'm checking out the Invader.  I love the gnarly midrange crunch it has.


Everyone talks about the low end of the Invader, but I think the star is the mids. It has a lot of mid-mids, almost like you have a Tubescreamer on all the time. It is a lot crunchier than people think when they see the bass on the chart.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Everyone talks about the low end of the Invader, but I think the star is the mids. It has a lot of mid-mids, almost like you have a Tubescreamer on all the time. It is a lot crunchier than people think when they see the bass on the chart.



Yeah that's my impression. I was expecting to hear it sound like the tone knob was on 0, but I hear a *lot* of crunch and pick attack. It definitely doesn't have a lot of high end presence, but I wonder if the sheer amount of midrange drowns out the low end so to speak.


----------



## BabUShka

Im in a search for a new high gain amp. So hard to choose. I'm leaning towards ENGL Fireball 25 or Marshall JVM. but I'm also very curious about the H&K Triamp and ENGL Savage. And Peavey 6505. And Laney GH50L . For the biggest amps I'm considering a load box.

Too many options.


----------



## odibrom

BabUShka said:


> Im in a search for a new high gain amp. So hard to choose. I'm leaning towards ENGL Fireball 25 or Marshall JVM. but I'm also very curious about the H&K Triamp and ENGL Savage. And Peavey 6505. And Laney GH50L . For the biggest amps I'm considering a load box.
> 
> Too many options.



Go to shops and play/hear them...? Youtube videos are just starting point references. List them and their specs, attribute them points according to your needs/tastes and create an evaluation based on the list with a spreadsheet software, the one with more points is the logical winner.


----------



## Choop

Re-tubing my Mark III Simul Class with some JJ tubes from Eurotubes -- Gonna try the full set, but will probably put a Tung Sol or Ruby tube in V1 if the amp sounds too dark. I've always used a quad of 6L6 tubes in this amp, but since it needed a retube anyway, I'm going to give the E34L's a try in the outer sockets.


----------



## BabUShka

odibrom said:


> Go to shops and play/hear them...? Youtube videos are just starting point references. List them and their specs, attribute them points according to your needs/tastes and create an evaluation based on the list with a spreadsheet software, the one with more points is the logical winner.



Good point. Ive owned some of those amps before, my problem is that they are all great in their own way. Im leaning more towards the Fireball 25, it fits the budget and for my use I have to admit that some of the other options could be overkill for home use. 

Im pisses at myself right now because I had the opertunity to get a Mark V 25 for like $1300, but I misses it.


----------



## odibrom

BabUShka said:


> Good point. Ive owned some of those amps before, my problem is that they are all great in their own way. Im leaning more towards the Fireball 25, it fits the budget and for my use I have to admit that some of the other options could be overkill for home use.
> 
> Im pisses at myself right now because I had the opertunity to get a Mark V 25 for like $1300, but I misses it.



There's no problem whatsoever in going overkill on guitar gear... we must enjoy our passing through this Earth...  For instance, I use a Triaxis+2:fifty as my amp system and I play mostly at home and at night with headphones. I could do this with an audio interface and amp sims (which I have) and be done with it, but instead I went the Two Notes Captor route twice, so I can have stereo FXs... and as for the Triaxis, I only use one mode for everything (cleans included), out of its 8 different modes. So, overkill? Hell yeah!...

Didn't @Guitarjon make a review of that Engl Fireball 25 recently?


----------



## BabUShka

odibrom said:


> There's no problem whatsoever in going overkill on guitar gear... we must enjoy our passing through this Earth...  For instance, I use a Triaxis+2:fifty as my amp system and I play mostly at home and at night with headphones. I could do this with an audio interface and amp sims (which I have) and be done with it, but instead I went the Tw Notes Captor route twice, so I can have stereo FXs... and as for the Triaxis, I only use one mode for everything (cleans included), out of its 8 different modes. So, overkill? Hell yeah!...
> 
> Didn't @Guitarjon make a review of that Engl Fireball 25 recently?



I couldn't agree more  Been using digital lately, and it's nice - especially when the kids are in bed. But lately I've been craving for some loudness . So I'm thinking, over time, to aquire 3-4 nice tube amps to choose from.


----------



## Ericjutsu

probably GGD Studio Cabs: Cali
for hardware, probably new pickups for my 8 string or some random impulse buy


----------



## odibrom

... oh the wait and constantly checking DHL parcel tracking info...


----------



## budda

BabUShka said:


> I couldn't agree more  Been using digital lately, and it's nice - especially when the kids are in bed. But lately I've been craving for some loudness . So I'm thinking, over time, to aquire 3-4 nice tube amps to choose from.



Use digital into speakers, buy more guitars


----------



## Bearitone

Listening to recordings of my old rig recently and my current rig just sucks in comparison.

I want to hunt down a Mosvalve 942 again


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Listening to recordings of my old rig recently and my current rig just sucks in comparison.
> 
> I want to hunt down a Mosvalve 942 again



My current rig doesn't suck for sure but I kinda miss my old AMT SS30/ISP Theta rig  I do prefer the versatility and effects of my Fractal. May have to get both of those pedals to run in by Fractal


----------



## gnoll

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm just a wee bit anxious, the Invader has been a pickup I've always been curious about since it's allegedly all over Ride the Lightning and Master of Puppets.



I don't think that's true.

Puppets should have been the 84 Explorer with stock pickups, it got Emgs in 87.

RTL I'm not sure but I would think the Electra V. And in photos the pickups of that one don't look like Invader to me. I remember reading on I think the Duncan forum that Hetfield supposedly got a pickup (or 2?) from the custom shop in the early 80s and I would think that's what went into the Electra. But it's been a while since I researched this stuff and I don't remember 100%.

But I also think he sometimes borrowed Kirk's guitars for layering with to thicken things up. Maybe not on all the albums though.

Metallica gear is tricky, there's a lot of sketchy rumours going around. Like people looking at one single photograph and making conclusions that are totally wrong.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My current rig doesn't suck for sure but I kinda miss my old AMT SS30/ISP Theta rig  I do prefer the versatility and effects of my Fractal. May have to get both of those pedals to run in by Fractal


I feel you man. I do love the effects and ease of switching with the Kemper but, I’m just not getting what I want from it right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> I feel you man. I do love the effects and ease of switching with the Kemper but, I’m just not getting what I want from it right now.



At least you can run the pre amp section of the Kemper into the Mosvalve. Still get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gnoll said:


> I don't think that's true.
> 
> Puppets should have been the 84 Explorer with stock pickups, it got Emgs in 87.
> 
> RTL I'm not sure but I would think the Electra V. And in photos the pickups of that one don't look like Invader to me. I remember reading on I think the Duncan forum that Hetfield supposedly got a pickup (or 2?) from the custom shop in the early 80s and I would think that's what went into the Electra. But it's been a while since I researched this stuff and I don't remember 100%.
> 
> But I also think he sometimes borrowed Kirk's guitars for layering with to thicken things up. Maybe not on all the albums though.
> 
> Metallica gear is tricky, there's a lot of sketchy rumours going around. Like people looking at one single photograph and making conclusions that are totally wrong.


I'm curious what single coil EMGs Kirk ran in Edna.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Listening to recordings of my old rig recently and my current rig just sucks in comparison.
> 
> I want to hunt down a Mosvalve 942 again


I legitimately subscribed to your YouTube channel based on the video you did with the depth finder, mosvalve, and R2. I’m not gonna say your new rig sucks because I haven’t heard it but I will that your old rig was naaaaasty.


----------



## Choop

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm curious what single coil EMGs Kirk ran in Edna.



Probably just the regular S ones, but I guess they could have also been SA's. 

Referencing my previous post here, apparently Eurotubes is out of both 6L6GC's and E34L's until December >.> so I picked up a couple pairs of Mesa power tubes instead, and bought a 12AT7 to try in my phase inverter socket. Mesa EL34s seem to be in short supply right now, too. I bought a pair from a shop on Reverb.


----------



## Bearitone

youngthrasher9 said:


> I legitimately subscribed to your YouTube channel based on the video you did with the depth finder, mosvalve, and R2. I’m not gonna say your new rig sucks because I haven’t heard it but I will that your old rig was naaaaasty.



Dude right!? (Also, thank you  )
Bah! I’m going on the hunt again to regain my old signal chain.

Mahogany baritone with Lundgren M-series pickups > OD808x > AMT R2 > Depth Finder > Mosvalve 942 > Avatar 412

My only nit-pick about that rig was not having enough low end meat but, god I don’t even think I care about that now.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

amazing how huge this thread is now from when i first started it. cool to see all the guitars and gear aquired over the years.

haven't been playing as much. my next thread may be titled...

what's your next guitar/gear going up for sale


----------



## Bearitone

M3CHK1LLA said:


> amazing how huge this thread is now from when i first started it. cool to see all the guitars and gear aquired over the years.
> 
> haven't been playing as much. my next thread may be titled...
> 
> what's your next guitar/gear going up for sale


Dude its a good thread!
This is the first thread I check on here, daily, multiple times a day sometimes.
This is where I find out about 90% of new gear on the market, or existing gear I never knew about.

Anyway, good shit


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Bearitone said:


> Dude its a good thread!
> This is the first thread I check on here, daily, multiple times a day sometimes.
> This is where I find out about 90% of new gear on the market, or existing gear I never knew about.
> 
> Anyway, good shit



yeah...about half my knowledge has come from you guys here. i just let y'all spend the money, make mistakes or find gems and i purchase accordingly...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Choop said:


> Probably just the regular S ones, but I guess they could have also been SA's.


I figured as much, though I'm curious if he has anything else under the pickguard, such as a SPC or whatever. I think Edna is my favorite guitar of Kirk's. That and the Tom Anderson from the AJFA tour.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Got my name on the next one that comes through Sweetwater:




Already have a set of metal covers and an SD QP to throw in. 

Now we wait.....


----------



## lewis

Bearitone said:


> Dude right!? (Also, thank you  )
> Bah! I’m going on the hunt again to regain my old signal chain.
> 
> Mahogany baritone with Lundgren M-series pickups > OD808x > AMT R2 > Depth Finder > Mosvalve 942 > Avatar 412
> 
> My only nit-pick about that rig was not having enough low end meat but, god I don’t even think I care about that now.



Wait what? You sold it all?.

That rig was sick.
The original depthfinder is discontinued however I spoke to amtweaker recently and they reckon a new version is dropping soon (apparently the internals are identical it's just the casing that will have the newer colours
And art)

I've always wanted one and never got one so I can't wait until they do release them again


----------



## budda

M3CHK1LLA said:


> amazing how huge this thread is now from when i first started it. cool to see all the guitars and gear aquired over the years.
> 
> haven't been playing as much. my next thread may be titled...
> 
> what's your next guitar/gear going up for sale



This would also be a good thread


----------



## Accoun

Getting pretty sick of the Rocksmith cable I tried to get by instead of using an interface, so now I'm looking for an actual one, lol.

There was a local classified for a decently cheap pickup-only Scarlett Solo 2nd gen in my city, but the offer disappeared overnight. Not sure if someone actually bought it, or if the uptime just ran out and it has to be refreshed (it happens). Otherwise, not looking specifically in my area, there's another, a bit more expensive 2nd gen - but at this point I might pay another little bit more and either go for the Audient iD4 (I know someone here recommended them over the Focusrites, but it seems like the 1st gen, so I'd need to look up the differences) or I might go for the Scarlett 2i2 2nd gen for the same money as Audient, if having two identical inputs would actually be any better.


----------



## laxu

Accoun said:


> Getting pretty sick of the Rocksmith cable I tried to get by instead of using an interface, so now I'm looking for an actual one, lol.
> 
> There was a local classified for a decently cheap pickup-only Scarlett Solo 2nd gen in my city, but the offer disappeared overnight. Not sure if someone actually bought it, or if the uptime just ran out and it has to be refreshed (it happens). Otherwise, not looking specifically in my area, there's another, a bit more expensive 2nd gen - but at this point I might pay another little bit more and either go for the Audient iD4 (I know someone here recommended them over the Focusrites, but it seems like the 1st gen, so I'd need to look up the differences) or I might go for the Scarlett 2i2 2nd gen for the same money as Audient, if having two identical inputs would actually be any better.



I'd just go for a model with more inputs and outputs and skip these lowest tier units. I've had my Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 2nd gen for years and have used all of its inputs and outputs at some point. Saving a few bucks by going with the 2i2 will do you no favors.


----------



## Tree

Accoun said:


> Getting pretty sick of the Rocksmith cable I tried to get by instead of using an interface, so now I'm looking for an actual one, lol.
> 
> There was a local classified for a decently cheap pickup-only Scarlett Solo 2nd gen in my city, but the offer disappeared overnight. Not sure if someone actually bought it, or if the uptime just ran out and it has to be refreshed (it happens). Otherwise, not looking specifically in my area, there's another, a bit more expensive 2nd gen - but at this point I might pay another little bit more and either go for the Audient iD4 (I know someone here recommended them over the Focusrites, but it seems like the 1st gen, so I'd need to look up the differences) or I might go for the Scarlett 2i2 2nd gen for the same money as Audient, if having two identical inputs would actually be any better.



Are you ever going to record more than one instrument/mic at a time?

The Focusrite pres are hard to beat for the money at this price range of interfaces. I've only ever heard good things about Audient, but don't have experience myself. If you're in the US Guitar Center has a near constant stock of used Scarletts. If you can, pick up a 3rd gen if you go that route. IIRC the 2nd gen had some undesirable traits.


----------



## Accoun

Tree said:


> Are you ever going to record more than one instrument/mic at a time?


Honestly, as of now I just want something to play around in software. Better than the aforementioned cable, at least. Not at the level of actually micing things yet. Also, I'm in Poland so no GC. The only used 3rd gen is basically the price of a new one on Thomann - and only the Solo model.



Tree said:


> IIRC the 2nd gen had some undesirable traits.


Oh, thought it's only the 1st gen.


----------



## budda

A used private stock that basically melds my 594's into 1 guitar came up at the prs dealer and I am heavily debating it.


----------



## Tree

Accoun said:


> Honestly, as of now I just want something to play around in software. Better than the aforementioned cable, at least. Not at the level of actually micing things yet. Also, I'm in Poland so no GC. The only used 3rd gen is basically the price of a new one on Thomann - and only the Solo model.
> 
> 
> Oh, thought it's only the 1st gen.



You may be right about 1st Gen being the problematic one. It's been quite some time. 
Honestly, just look up some reviews for all the basic interfaces you have available to you. Most entry level ones will be more than serviceable and likely leagues ahead of the cable you had been using.


----------



## USMarine75

Arrived today but of course I won’t be home for a couple days to see/play it dammit…


----------



## USMarine75

Which one?

I have an EVH Frankenstein pickup (same exact as the SD Custom Shop Frankenstein and similar to 78) that I’m going to put in rather than the stock Wolfgang. That way have something witha little different tone than the Frankie Relic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 98622
> View attachment 98618
> View attachment 98617
> View attachment 98619
> View attachment 98616
> View attachment 98621



You know, I usually dig the Bonamassa stuff, but I think this one is just so boring. I know the story behind it, and it's cool for an Epi, but I don't know. 

I guess we've just been so spoiled by the Lifeson.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I usually dig the Bonamassa stuff, but I think this one is just so boring. I know the story behind it, and it's cool for an Epi, but I don't know.
> 
> I guess we've just been so spoiled by the Lifeson.



Exactly this. I think it’s boring because it’s a proper LP. Nothing fancy except the story. But for $750 it came with mahogany body, full maple cap, Gibson pickups, cool hard case, ‘vintage period correct electronics’ and Mallory caps. So why not. If I don’t like it I can flip it for 2x in a year anyways because all of his stuff does that god bless lol.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> A used private stock that basically melds my 594's into 1 guitar came up at the prs dealer and I am heavily debating it.



Replace thread with post...


----------



## Adieu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Got my name on the next one that comes through Sweetwater:
> 
> View attachment 98613
> 
> 
> Already have a set of metal covers and an SD QP to throw in.
> 
> Now we wait.....



Try the SD actives. So much better.


----------



## Adieu

Accoun said:


> Getting pretty sick of the Rocksmith cable I tried to get by instead of using an interface, so now I'm looking for an actual one, lol.
> 
> There was a local classified for a decently cheap pickup-only Scarlett Solo 2nd gen in my city, but the offer disappeared overnight. Not sure if someone actually bought it, or if the uptime just ran out and it has to be refreshed (it happens). Otherwise, not looking specifically in my area, there's another, a bit more expensive 2nd gen - but at this point I might pay another little bit more and either go for the Audient iD4 (I know someone here recommended them over the Focusrites, but it seems like the 1st gen, so I'd need to look up the differences) or I might go for the Scarlett 2i2 2nd gen for the same money as Audient, if having two identical inputs would actually be any better.



If you're going used, try to find a model that can work as a standalone amp in a box pedal to headphone amp run off a USB charger (the Solos can't, 2i2 can't either afair)


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Replace thread with post...



After work.


----------



## USMarine75

I found the last NOS EVH Striped Series guitar straps and ordered some…


----------



## Gmork

Just bought this cheap crappy but clearly amazing Dean custom zone from a pawnshop for $225 all taxes included! (including gig bag)
The fret ends are not great but ive had worse on a $1200 ibanez ironlabel. The neck is a fat C shape which i plan to sand down a bit. Pickups sound a bit mushy and have a bright topend fizz. Will replace them probably with some duncans.
It doesnt play the smoothest but itll be the perfect on stage beater punk guitar!
Im really happy with it despite its short comings.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Gmork said:


> Just bought this cheap crappy but clearly amazing Dean custom zone from a pawnshop for $225 all taxes included! (including gig bag)
> The fret ends are not great but ive had worse on a $1200 ibanez ironlabel. The neck is a fat C shape which i plan to sand down a bit. Pickups sound a bit mushy and have a bright topend fizz. Will replace them probably with some duncans.
> It doesnt play the smoothest but itll be the perfect on stage beater punk guitar!
> Im really happy with it despite its short comings.
> View attachment 98639


This guitar pisses me off more than it should. C'mon, you're going to go through all of that, then just attach a lazy black Dean logo/color scheme? Either commit or don't bother, Dean. Neon highlighter green body, maple fretboard/neck (natural), and black/white logo, OR ALL green with a black logo.


----------



## Adieu

Gmork said:


> Just bought this cheap crappy but clearly amazing Dean custom zone from a pawnshop for $225 all taxes included! (including gig bag)
> The fret ends are not great but ive had worse on a $1200 ibanez ironlabel. The neck is a fat C shape which i plan to sand down a bit. Pickups sound a bit mushy and have a bright topend fizz. Will replace them probably with some duncans.
> It doesnt play the smoothest but itll be the perfect on stage beater punk guitar!
> Im really happy with it despite its short comings.
> View attachment 98639



You know they cost $250 new right?

Or is that discount canuck used dollars vs elevated USD new prices?


----------



## thebeesknees22

$250 USD is like $2million Canadian.


----------



## budda

thebeesknees22 said:


> $250 USD is like $2million Canadian.



Confirmed.

@technomancer that PS sold today, unsurprisingly. $7499CAD for a semi hollow mccarty with african rosewood neck lol

https://www.theguitarshop.ca/used-prs-private-stock-ps5830-mccarty-semi-hollow/


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> @technomancer that PS sold today, unsurprisingly. $7499CAD for a semi hollow mccarty with african rosewood neck lol
> 
> https://www.theguitarshop.ca/used-prs-private-stock-ps5830-mccarty-semi-hollow/



I hate them for what they did to you.

Someone buy my FS Washburn stat so the same doesn’t happen to me lol.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> @technomancer that PS sold today, unsurprisingly. $7499CAD for a semi hollow mccarty with african rosewood neck lol
> 
> https://www.theguitarshop.ca/used-prs-private-stock-ps5830-mccarty-semi-hollow/



Ah bummer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm curious what single coil EMGs Kirk ran in Edna.



This could be due to the camera + lighting, but these have gold logos, so they might actually be SAs.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Ah bummer



Had i asked forgiveness not permission, it would have been different . But big changes here this week so i did not do anything too dumb...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Gmork said:


> Just bought this cheap crappy but clearly amazing Dean custom zone from a pawnshop for $225 all taxes included! (including gig bag)
> The fret ends are not great but ive had worse on a $1200 ibanez ironlabel. The neck is a fat C shape which i plan to sand down a bit. Pickups sound a bit mushy and have a bright topend fizz. Will replace them probably with some duncans.
> It doesnt play the smoothest but itll be the perfect on stage beater punk guitar!
> Im really happy with it despite its short comings.
> View attachment 98639



The biggest bummer about these is the fretboard isn't actually finished, it's just vinyl strips glued on, so after any reasonable play time they start pulling.


----------



## Gmork

Sorry yeah, the green dean was $250 CANADIAN (all tax included) new ones go for $350-$400CAD on reverb


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This could be due to the camera + lighting, but these have gold logos, so they might actually be SAs.


I'm curious if those are just two tone controls, or if he has a preamp or two under the hood.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I saw an MT-15 pop up on kijiji used for $800 CAD. They've been listing $850-$900 here. (new they're $969CAD) .......... .......... ..... I messaged the dude about this one. I dunno. Maybe I'll get it, maybe not. 

If not then I may just move towards a skervesen velociraptor since all the things I really want are out of stock everywhere locally, and there's not much popping up on the used market that's interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm curious if those are just two tone controls, or if he has a preamp or two under the hood.



Hard to say. I know even back in the day he was a bit of a gear nerd, so it might have had preamps and whatnot.

ALSO YEAH, been flirting with getting an 8-string again. I really like my cheapie Schecter C7 Deluxe, so I'm debating on getting the 8-string version.


----------



## STRHelvete

Just bought a bunch of parts to customize my new Dean ML. I wanted to put a Les Paul pickguard on it but decided to leave it out on this one. I do want a second one to do that but for now I'll work on this one. Once everything comes in and the tech does the work I'll report back


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I found a single Duncan Blackout 7 that I'm gonna try in case the Invader doesn't work. Kinda tempted to just do a Dino on this guitar.


----------



## USMarine75

Finally bought one…


----------



## budda

Suddenly interested in a Collings 290 S. What's happened to me


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Suddenly interested in a Collings 290 S. What's happened to me



Hi


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Hi



Yes but its $1k more than the one I found haha


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Yes but its $1k more than the one I found haha



No worries. I’m not letting it go for less than $3k the Doghair finish alone is worth it. Besides I only want the $3k to fund another immediate purchase otherwise I wouldn’t ever sell it.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> No worries. I’m not letting it go for less than $3k the Doghair finish alone is worth it. Besides I only want the $3k to fund another immediate purchase otherwise I wouldn’t ever sell it.



Yeah the doghair finish is awesome. If I end up going for the one i saw, it'll be interesting to see the "merlot doghair" in person.


----------



## odibrom

A few weeks ago I said I was gona get some strings, those are yet to arrive, last week I disgraced my wallet and it is scheduled for delivery this Monday... WHERE ARE MY STRINGS???...


----------



## Kaura

I really don't want to jinx it, but this one shop has the Fender Tash Sultana Strat on clearance so I hope they still have it on Saturday when I'm going to the town to test it out.


----------



## technomancer

A Diezel FS7HE if I can actually find one somewhere that has them in stock and that will ship it to me... might end up saying screw it and just grabbing a cheap midi controller.

EDIT: apparently the FS7HE won't do the 2 modes on channel 2 on the Herbert Mk3 so shopping midi controllers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prob a sennheiser e906


----------



## Gmork

Omg folks!.... Im getting a mesa ROADSTER!!! trading some gear and doing a bit of layaway!
Im friggin stoked!


----------



## spacebard

KnightBrolaire said:


> prob a sennheiser e906



I bought my e906 from Amazon japan, they have great prices

https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/Sennh...988198&sprefix=sennheiser+e906,aps,207&sr=8-1


----------



## odibrom

... I want/need my strings order to arrive... the wallet disgrace has already arrived (NGD within a few days) and is in need for a new setup with new strings and I only have 1 pack at home.... buáááá (this is me crying).

Yeah, I know I can use this 1 pack to set up the new lady, but she's not the only one in need for new strings and set up... guess I'll run the shops around and see if there are any on them...


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> A Diezel FS7HE if I can actually find one somewhere that has them in stock and that will ship it to me... might end up saying screw it and just grabbing a cheap midi controller.
> 
> EDIT: apparently the FS7HE won't do the 2 modes on channel 2 on the Herbert Mk3 so shopping midi controllers.


There is apparently an FS8HE for the MkIII, but I've only seen them in stock in Japan. I'd definitely recommend getting midi controller for that price though. As much as I like Diezel amps, all of their controllers are overpriced and underfunctioned, particularly Columbus.

Most amp manufacturers make bad controllers, except the magical little box that is the JVM controller.


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> prob a sennheiser e906


There’s a behringer clone too. I’ve had one on my wishlist for months.


----------



## mrdm53

Probably Randall Thrasher 50 watt, if it's pop up in marketplace near me


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> There is apparently an FS8HE for the MkIII, but I've only seen them in stock in Japan. I'd definitely recommend getting midi controller for that price though. As much as I like Diezel amps, all of their controllers are overpriced and underfunctioned, particularly Columbus.
> 
> Most amp manufacturers make bad controllers, except the magical little box that is the JVM controller.



Yeah what really annoys me is the controller is ~$180 on Thomann but Diezel dealer restrictions won't let them ship to me.

I'll probably just grab something like the Tech 21 MIDI Mongoose as I don't need 1000 banks of patches, just want to be able to switch the channels without having to get up while playing


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Yeah what really annoys me is the controller is ~$180 on Thomann but Diezel dealer restrictions won't let them ship to me.
> 
> I'll probably just grab something like the Tech 21 MIDI Mongoose as I don't need 1000 banks of patches, just want to be able to switch the channels without having to get up while playing


The main benefit the FS8 has over midi is its so frustrating to make the midcut and master 2 switchable with midi. Diezels are only able to receive midi PC, so you can't just make them toggle in any simple with midi.

Its so dumb.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> The main benefit the FS8 has over midi is its so frustrating to make the midcut and master 2 switchable with midi. Diezels are only able to receive midi PC, so you can't just make them toggle in any simple with midi.
> 
> Its so dumb.



Yep... and most controllers that aren't stupid expensive only send PCs anyways. I need to look, I thought programming a channel on a PC grabbed the MV, channel, and mid cut settings but could easily be wrong. Of course that means an entire separate patch for each set of MV / channel / mid cut options.

I would love to know how the hell the FS7/8 send 7 or 8 commands over a single TS cable. Got to be doing some form of complicated signal multiplexing to tie into the MIDI control as normally it's a conductor per switch operation for simple switching.


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Yep... and most controllers that aren't stupid expensive only send PCs anyways. I need to look, I thought programming a channel on a PC grabbed the MV, channel, and mid cut settings but could easily be wrong. Of course that means an entire separate patch for each set of MV / channel / mid cut options.
> 
> I would love to know how the hell the FS7/8 send 7 or 8 commands over a single TS cable. Got to be doing some form of complicated signal multiplexing to tie into the MIDI control as normally it's a conductor per switch operation for simple switching.


Yeah, you have to send a PC for whatever combination of channel/midcut/volume/loop/mute you want. Which is sad because on my JP2C for example I can send a CC to just turn Shred mode on regardless of the channel, or whatever EQ I want.

I'm not sure how they actually do it with the footswitch, though a few companies now have fairly complicated switching setups on a single TS connector so it can't be very complicated.

I ended up with a MC8 for a variety of reasons as my midi controller, and while pricey its very fully featured.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Imma be honest dude, that's the wettest fart I've ever heard coming out of an amp, as from others who've had that in a guitar. Some people make them sound good, but it needs a lot of tweaking.



Well, you were correct. Lots and lots and lots of midrange, but wasn't very crunchy. No high end to balance it out did make it sound woofy as all hell.

Glad I bought that Blackout just in case.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I found a reason to sell all the pickups I've been buying. 




Gotta cover the costs for buying this. The black C8 Deluxe (hell, the C8 Deluxe IN GENERAL) is MIA due to backorder, so when this one popped up on reverb I had to IMMEDIATELY BUY IT.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^That reminds me of a PRSchecter. 

Congrats!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^That reminds me of a PRSchecter.
> 
> Congrats!



Yeah, apparently they're not getting a new batch of these until 2022 so... Into my guitar rack it goes. 

It looks like the pickup routes were widened too. Might be able to fit an EMG 81-8H/60-8H set in this bad boy.


----------



## USMarine75

Looked through the Ceriatone catalog trying to figure out which one to order…

I’ve narrowed the list down to all of them.

(I already have a Spawn QR100 so I don’t want to be redundant either.)


----------



## runbirdman

USMarine75 said:


> Looked through the Ceriatone catalog trying to figure out which one to order…
> 
> I’ve narrowed the list down to all of them.
> 
> (I already have a Spawn QR100 so I don’t want to be redundant either.)


I’m about to order an AH-100 Deluxe with the gain channels replaced by the Molecular. Nik is so easy to work with. I just love the Friedman Plexi channel and am wanting a different flavor of high gain on the other channel. Ceriatone continues to be the best value in amps.


----------



## BigViolin

Prepare to wait...just sayin'.

I'm about 6 months in on a 5 month build that probably hasn't started yet. Nik's operation has been slowed greatly, like most everything else.


----------



## budda

A 1969 LP goldtop P90 just hit the floor at 12th fret in Toronto for $6500 as the serial has been sanded off. It doesnt even appear to have checking.

Im telling myself it has a 60s slim neck so I dont care 

@RevDrucifer buy it.


----------



## BigViolin

Emailed Ceriatone and had a reply in 10 mins.

They are open and shipping amps. Looks like orders are delayed about 2 months from early year estimates but they are making headway. I wouldn't hesitate to get an order in if you know what you want and can handle the uncertainty of the timeline. Nik is solid.


----------



## Matt08642

Finally getting the frets on my MIM Strat fixed by a local luthier, so now that I'll actually want to play it more I'm looking at going down the rabbit hole of pickups again.

It's currently SSS and I'm not sure what I want to do with it. I was originally going to keep it SSS but I just don't play the type of music that calls for it, so I've been tempted to get an HH or even single hum pickguard and experiment with different pickups.

I'm kind of tempted to make it a Frankenstein and have it routed for a Floyd but that's a pricier endeavor to think about in the future 

Think I'll be keeping it in a half step down tuning for generic rock, so I don't want to put any of my spare pickups in it since I don't think they'd be suited to that (I have a DiMarzio Titan, and SD Nazgul/sentient set in the closet somewhere)

Maybe an X2N or something off the wall, who knows.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

So I'm just browsing my local craigslist and facebook market place and I found an Engl Thunder 50 Combo for a super cheap price, And an Engl Screamer 50 Head, don't need it but it would be nice to have. Any info on these? Are they loud enough to gig? And are they capable of doing any tight Death Metal on their own? I would prefer the combo since it's a lot easier to lug around, plus I don't own a cab.


----------



## odibrom

@Breeding The Spawn ... get both since they're on the cheap side of life... so you say...


----------



## RevDrucifer

budda said:


> A 1969 LP goldtop P90 just hit the floor at 12th fret in Toronto for $6500 as the serial has been sanded off. It doesnt even appear to have checking.
> 
> Im telling myself it has a 60s slim neck so I dont care
> 
> @RevDrucifer buy it.



Hahahaha I locked all that money in a CD so I WON’T spend $6500!!!!

Trust me, I would have had a Silverburst already if I didn’t.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

odibrom said:


> @Breeding The Spawn ... get both since they're on the cheap side of life... so you say...


They're both under $500 , But I only want one..


----------



## odibrom

Breeding The Spawn said:


> They're both under $500 , But I only want one..



If money is no prob, get both nevertheless and go for a double amp rig...?


----------



## Accoun

In the end, this happened:


>


----------



## youngthrasher9

I may have accidentally picked up a Rev G triple rectifier for much less than it’s worth today.


----------



## budda

Trying to think of if I'd prefer this over my SC594 SH

https://www.guitarscanada.com/threads/prs-artist-hb-mint-stunning.279855/#post-2909702

At least in Canada (and Reverb knowing you're in Canada) finding an SC HB is a rare find though. Wish they were still making them, it'd be an easier decision .

Really though I'm just trying to see if I can consolidate a little.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

It's taking a lot of effort not to immediately waste money on the Imperium 7 set on Reverb for my incoming Mockingbird but I won't have it until next Friday bc Canada Post sucks dog balls so I don't even know if it needs a swap, and my guitars keep getting ghosted on sales, and I need some other stuff, so I'm still spending money I shouldn't be atm when I'm buying things that I want (my needs are by far met). 

HOWEVER 

the Imperiums sound exactly like what I want in that guitar, medium output, chunky, with great clarity and most importantly jazzy cleans. It also helps that that set specifically has black metal covers and would look great on the pearl white bird. I also don't want to do any soldering and I've been debating EMG fat 55s and a full wiring kit with accessories but idk, the fishman Javier Reyes set also seems like it would be great. Once I get some money I'll decide. Just don't wanna do the work and I want at least my Hondo and Schecter sold so I can recoup the Mockingbird costs.


----------



## USMarine75

Found a matching Splawn 412 cab for my Quickrod 100. Has V30 on bottom and Creamback 65 on top. Wired for mono or stereo.


----------



## Mourguitars

Been having a hard time logging on to a few Forums as of late...this one and the Marshall Forum.... Hmm...my mac mini is all updated so ..anyways

Bought some pedal parts from Amazon...dont want to do a big Tayda order yet with shipping issues, redoing my pedalboard to run pedals in the loop with a 5 loop switcher so some George L's ends and these others from Amazon that ive had no problem with....ill recommend those, been very happy and no problems




Bought a Hakko holder for my desoldering gun....been watching a few amp guys on Youtube having there Desoldering gun in it ....




I had this book when it first come out...lost it along the way or someone borrowed it ...but i found one for $75 shipped that is a great deal cause they are going from well over $100 to $200 these days...mine is in mint condition...Must have for Marshall guys like me !




Work still hasn't slowed down for the Fishing tackle biz...usally October is dead for us...but were living in a different era now...a new broom sweeps a different way, but my gosh i was wanting to start building a 800 this month ....lol...ive been buying a lot of the parts here and there , cant complain but.....why not everyone else does ....Joking lol...not really my personality to do so....but im tired of talking fishing tackle 24/7 for the last 2 years...i wanna build my amp...lol

Mike


----------



## Gmork

Well along with the mesa roadster im getting soon today im also trading my fender super twin reverb for a 3 ch triple rec!
If you would have asked me a couple weeks ago if i thought id be drowning in mesas i woulda laughed and said yeah right lol.


----------



## technomancer

After trying to chase down a Diezel FS8HE and determining they don't currently exist (thanks @narad ) I grabbed a Tech21 MIDI Mongoose so I can change channels on the Herbert.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone try the Tourgear Designs flat pedal cables? Looking to finally put my pedals on the board.




also…

This thing is amazing sounding. Maybe my fav MIAB of all the ones I own. Hopefully I can find some time to open it up today and try out the other tones. Only complaint… I wish companies would make the dip switches or varistors accessible from the outside.


----------



## budda

almost left a store with a '99 30th anni deluxe in black yesterday  but I have some guitars to sell first...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Waiting to get the C-8 to see if I need new pickups for it. Looking at either a dual 85-8XH set or 81-8H/85-8XH set.

Otherwise I'm also looking to ditch some guitars to get me some Les Paul-y (or V or Explorer) deal for standard tuned thrashy chugga.


----------



## loganflynn294

Need a quad of speakers for an empty '80 1960a I just traded some stuff for. Right now I have four 4x12's, all with mixed speakers: V30/Creamback 75, V30/G12K-100 frontloaded, V30/G12K-100 rearloaded, and Creamback 65/Creamback 75. I'm thinking either V30/Greenback or just straight V30 to try to climb back out of the rabbit hole of speaker mixing I've spent so much time in


----------



## BigViolin

Gonna try a PAF 7 in my SL7. The SD distortion seems so much more compressed than I remember the 6 being, no right hand dynamics.

Also, small stuff like neckplates and strap buttons for a few builds I have going. Picked up some Z-poxy too to try for grain filling on ash.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone try the Tourgear Designs flat pedal cables? Looking to finally put my pedals on the board.



I haven't tried these but every molded rubber patch cable I've ever had has become a piece of trash. I like the switchcraft pancake jacks for my pedalboard, their only shortcoming is they won't double up if the jacks are close together such as stereo in/out on many pedals. My solution in these cases is to use one standard switchcraft 90° plug. Not optimal aesthetically, however, if the cable fails you can open the jacks and replace it assuming the jacks are still good. If any part of the plastic cable fails, it's 100% trash.



BigViolin said:


> Gonna try a PAF 7 in my SL7. The SD distortion seems so much more compressed than I remember the 6 being, no right hand dynamics.
> 
> Also, small stuff like neckplates and strap buttons for a few builds I have going. Gonna try grain filling som ash with Z-poxy too.



I hated how the SD distortion sounded even in a 6. It quacked like a duck no matter what I did.

There are a lot of cool strap button styles that are one-piece semi-locking that pop up on Amazon, they also seem to disappear fairly quickly. I've got one set that's got a large disc with a trapezoid cutout to slot the strap in, and another that's just about 1/8" wider than a standard strap button. I also replace the screws with nice, long ones (huhuhuh) to make sure I have a _permanent_ hold. I don't like strap locks because I find that the moving parts always fail eventually. These don't have that problem, and stay "locked."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

loganflynn294 said:


> Need a quad of speakers for an empty '80 1960a I just traded some stuff for. Right now I have four 4x12's, all with mixed speakers: V30/Creamback 75, V30/G12K-100 frontloaded, V30/G12K-100 rearloaded, and Creamback 65/Creamback 75. I'm thinking either V30/Greenback or just straight V30 to try to climb back out of the rabbit hole of speaker mixing I've spent so much time in


Celestion M25/H30.


----------



## USMarine75

loganflynn294 said:


> Need a quad of speakers for an empty '80 1960a I just traded some stuff for. Right now I have four 4x12's, all with mixed speakers: V30/Creamback 75, V30/G12K-100 frontloaded, V30/G12K-100 rearloaded, and Creamback 65/Creamback 75. I'm thinking either V30/Greenback or just straight V30 to try to climb back out of the rabbit hole of speaker mixing I've spent so much time in



FWIW I love my Splawn 412 with the V30 bottom and Creamback 65 on top wired in stereo.


----------



## loganflynn294

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Celestion M25/H30.



You don't think that mix would be too similar to the Creamback 65+75 mix I already have?



USMarine75 said:


> FWIW I love my Splawn 412 with the V30 bottom and Creamback 65 on top wired in stereo.



Yeah that's another combo I'm considering. I love Greenbacks but those 65's handle the chugs at high volumes a lot better. I was only leaning towards Greenbacks to mix it up a little compared to what I already have.


----------



## Millul

Breeding The Spawn said:


> So I'm just browsing my local craigslist and facebook market place and I found an Engl Thunder 50 Combo for a super cheap price, And an Engl Screamer 50 Head, don't need it but it would be nice to have. Any info on these? Are they loud enough to gig? And are they capable of doing any tight Death Metal on their own? I would prefer the combo since it's a lot easier to lug around, plus I don't own a cab.



Had the Thunder - not sure about death metal, but I think it can.
No issue on loudness and/or cutting thourhg a mix. Also had KT88 installed in mine and it SLAYED with those.


----------



## odibrom

.... sooo, I'm on a limbo right now... I just got the Dream Guitar home and... now what? what is there to buy, what do I _need_...? I'm lost... maybe this, maybe that, but nothing really calls for me besides my very own guitars... do I need help?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

odibrom said:


> .... sooo, I'm on a limbo right now... I just got the Dream Guitar home and... now what? what is there to buy, what do I _need_...? I'm lost... maybe this, maybe that, but nothing really calls for me besides my very own guitars... do I need help?



simply buy mine bc I got bills to pay and they're cool


KIDDING


please don't be mad at me your collection is cool as hell


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> simply buy mine bc I got bills to pay and they're cool
> 
> KIDDING
> 
> please don't be mad at me your collection is cool as hell



all cool bro, I didn't take it serious, I'd buy your BCR Mockingbird if I had the funds for it (3 guitars in one year is a bit too much for me and I can't really justify it), that's a keeper in my opinion...


----------



## budda

odibrom said:


> .... sooo, I'm on a limbo right now... I just got the Dream Guitar home and... now what? what is there to buy, what do I _need_...? I'm lost... maybe this, maybe that, but nothing really calls for me besides my very own guitars... do I need help?



Goltop with P90's. Pick your brand.


----------



## odibrom

budda said:


> Goltop with P90's. Pick your brand.



lol, Les Paul are definitely not my kind of guitar, but thanks for the suggestion! maybe when I'll be older, there was a time in my youth that I only saw LPs everywhere and thought "that's fucking boring"... today not so much, but not enough for me to get one, I'd faster grab the @TheBolivianSniper BCR Mockingbird...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just get an LP Jr. Quit being LP intolerant. Just tolerate it.


----------



## odibrom

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just get an LP Jr. Quit being LP intolerant. Just tolerate it.


Hey, see the other perspective, one less guy searching for those means more options for you...


----------



## budda

odibrom said:


> Hey, see the other perspective, one less guy searching for those means more options for you...



But also, go grab a junior (wraptail with single P90 in the bridge). You got the unicorn down, time to see why iconic guitars are iconic.


----------



## odibrom

budda said:


> But also, go grab a junior (wraptail with single P90 in the bridge). You got the unicorn down, time to see why iconic guitars are iconic.



Are there 7 string LP jrs?... I get that point of view but I'm not after iconic guitars, I'm not even after any guitar at all at the moment. Most of all my guitars must fulfill a task, I have no task for a LP jr... but thanks for suggesting...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

odibrom said:


> all cool bro, I didn't take it serious, I'd buy your BCR Mockingbird if I had the funds for it (3 guitars in one year is a bit too much for me and I can't really justify it), that's a keeper in my opinion...




I do like it but the incoming 7 says we must sell, I think I'm gonna regret selling the Hybrid Avenger the most, I haven't played it for well over a week and got it out for most of tonight, it sounds and plays better than pretty much all of my other guitars. I'm guaranteed to work all winter with a good job now so I'm half tempted to just keep it.....

if only it were a 7


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> ...
> 
> if only it were a 7



That was my thought before getting the newer lady in the house when I looked at / played with the other 2 sabers... not anymore, but I'll keep them both as well. From your guitars, the Avenger doesn't really call me, but that BCR is super cool...


----------



## USMarine75

I think I’m going to buy likes and followers on Instagram. Or start showing my dumper?

Sick of getting 7 likes on a pic that deserves at least 10 .


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

odibrom said:


> That was my thought before getting the newer lady in the house when I looked at / played with the other 2 sabers... not anymore, but I'll keep them both as well.



Yeah you make a good point, I think I'm gonna have to make a return to 6s eventually or keep one out of the 3 but idk, I'm running out of room once I get an acoustic. Suffering from success lmao 

I did have someone offer me an S7420 and cash though and idk if that would've been a deal to take


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> I think I’m going to buy likes and followers on Instagram. Or start showing my dumper?
> 
> Sick of getting 7 likes on a pic that deserves at least 10 .



Make sure you are looking up duckfaced at camera with guitar right behind you, also include Deuces sign.


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> Make sure you are looking up duckfaced at camera with guitar right behind you, also include Deuces sign.



Apparently you have to have your tongue stuck out like it’s about to be bukkake’d by Peter North too these days. When did that become a thing?


----------



## mmr007

I decided....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> But also, go grab a junior (wraptail with single P90 in the bridge). You got the unicorn down, time to see why iconic guitars are iconic.


Fuck a wraptail. Get a bridge you can intonate.


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> ...
> I did have someone offer me an S7420 and cash though and idk if that would've been a deal to take


I was eyeing one of those in the local market, I doesn't move but they are cool guitars...


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fuck a wraptail. Get a bridge you can intonate.



You can intonate a wraptail


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> You can intonate a wraptail


In the same way an infant can fight Muhammad Ali


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> In the same way an infant can fight Muhammad Ali


well considering he's dead i'd say that's a pretty easy fight


----------



## laxu

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fuck a wraptail. Get a bridge you can intonate.



Gotoh makes wraparound bridges with intonation options.

My bigger offense to the LP Jr is that it has only one pickup. I just don't see a benefit when having a neck pickup doesn't cause any real drawbacks.


----------



## StevenC

laxu said:


> Gotoh makes wraparound bridges with intonation options.
> 
> My bigger offense to the LP Jr is that it has only one pickup. I just don't see a benefit when having a neck pickup doesn't cause any real drawbacks.


I'm going to blow your mind: Les Paul Special


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> In the same way an infant can fight Muhammad Ali



Mine has saddles, and my custom 22 without had set screws. You can 100% intonate a wraptail.


----------



## laxu

StevenC said:


> I'm going to blow your mind: Les Paul Special


Nah I know those exist. I would never buy one because to me a LP style guitar needs to be fancy with a carved top and binding.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Mine has saddles, and my custom 22 without had set screws. You can 100% intonate a wraptail.


50s wraparounds and even 60s lightning bolts are very hard to intonate because they only have the set screws to adjust the overall angle of the bridge. This is why they were replaced with TOMs. Also plenty of lightning bolts are made for wound Gs, so those are actually impossible to intonate. There have since been properly adjustable wraparounds made, but otherwise the ability to intonate is more hypothetical.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> 50s wraparounds and even 60s lightning bolts are very hard to intonate because they only have the set screws to adjust the overall angle of the bridge. This is why they were replaced with TOMs. Also plenty of lightning bolts are made for wound Gs, so those are actually impossible to intonate. There have since been properly adjustable wraparounds made, but otherwise the ability to intonate is more hypothetical.



They're not that bad. You'll get pretty damn close fairly easily. 

As long as you're not going for some oddball, drastically unbalanced sets in some weird tuning, you'll intonate just fine. 

This works especially well if you center your intonation point around where you play and not the 12th fret.


----------



## USMarine75

laxu said:


> Gotoh makes wraparound bridges with intonation options.
> 
> My bigger offense to the LP Jr is that it has only one pickup. I just don't see a benefit when having a neck pickup doesn't cause any real drawbacks.


----------



## BigViolin

Single p90s are all about attitude and finger grease. Intonate that shit in real time.


----------



## USMarine75

BigViolin said:


> Single p90s are all about attitude and finger grease.



Indeed


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## thebeesknees22

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 98973



oh that looks sick!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

laxu said:


> Gotoh makes wraparound bridges with intonation options.
> 
> My bigger offense to the LP Jr is that it has only one pickup. I just don't see a benefit when having a neck pickup doesn't cause any real drawbacks.


I was not aware Gotoh had wraparound bridges with intonation options.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I was going to get a BKP HSH 8 string set, but at $600 it's not worth it and I'm not going to get $600 difference out of the sounds. 

Instead I'll get a MOTU M4 to replace my old Focusrite Saffire Pro 14 Firewire and put the rest towards saving for new monitors to replace my Gen1 Rokit 5s.


----------



## Bearitone

Thinking i might scoop up a Dinky with a Floyd. Which one though? Not sure yet


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 98973



You need my address, I take it?


----------



## Ericjutsu

Just impulse-bought a Pod X3. Paid 100 bucks for it after taxes/shipping.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## mmr007

USMarine75 said:


> Indeed




Did you see this video? First time I ever saw a single P90 single cut and had to have it....finances wont allow but still


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


> Did you see this video? First time I ever saw a single P90 single cut and had to have it....finances wont allow but still




Came up in my feed but hadn’t watched it yet. But I can only imagine the price. The $699 Epiphone JJN is much more affordable though lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Apparently you have to have your tongue stuck out like it’s about to be bukkake’d by Peter North too these days. When did that become a thing?



I haven't noticed that one yet and I'm going to try not to.


----------



## technomancer

mmr007 said:


> Did you see this video? First time I ever saw a single P90 single cut and had to have it....finances wont allow but still




That thing is freaking awesome!


----------



## gnoll

laxu said:


> My bigger offense to the LP Jr is that it has only one pickup. I just don't see a benefit when having a neck pickup doesn't cause any real drawbacks.



Actually I think having a neck pickup makes the bridge sound worse. I'm not sure why exactly but I think it does.



MaxOfMetal said:


> They're not that bad. You'll get pretty damn close fairly easily.
> 
> As long as you're not going for some oddball, drastically unbalanced sets in some weird tuning, you'll intonate just fine.
> 
> This works especially well if you center your intonation point around where you play and not the 12th fret.



But most string sets are pretty unbalanced. I use balanced tension and I feel like the oddball for it. Would "normal" string sets still be fine? And if I use a weirdish tuning but compensate with string guage to keep tension balanced would that still be fine?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gnoll said:


> But most string sets are pretty unbalanced. I use balanced tension and I feel like the oddball for it. Would "normal" string sets still be fine? And if I use a weirdish tuning but compensate with string guage to keep tension balanced would that still be fine?



Just about anything within reason will work. 

All setups are different, but I've worked on probably hundreds of these types of bridges (not including similarly limited bridges on archtops and flattops) and I haven't had any problems with them on what most would consider a run-of-the-mill setup.


----------



## Mourguitars

Anyone wanting to build a PedalPCB Muzzle noise gate , they have a new RetroFit Module THAT4301 that replaces that outdated THAT old IC....

Just ordered that and the PCB this morning.....Mike

https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/ic-that4301p20-u/


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Is the RG565 all done? Suddenly stricken with a severe lust for the greenish one. But there none to be found.... or is this just another casualty of the supply chain meltdown?


----------



## technomancer

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Is the RG565 all done? Suddenly stricken with a severe lust for the greenish one. But there none to be found.... or is this just another casualty of the supply chain meltdown?



Pretty sure they were a limited run and are gone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gnoll said:


> Actually I think having a neck pickup makes the bridge sound worse. I'm not sure why exactly but I think it does.
> 
> 
> 
> But most string sets are pretty unbalanced. I use balanced tension and I feel like the oddball for it. Would "normal" string sets still be fine? And if I use a weirdish tuning but compensate with string guage to keep tension balanced would that still be fine?


I wish string sets came 9-12-15-24-32-42 and 10-13-16-26-36-46. They seem pretty close in terms of tension per string type and between the two sets.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Acoustic treatment for my room...


----------



## gnoll

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wish string sets came 9-12-15-24-32-42 and 10-13-16-26-36-46. They seem pretty close in terms of tension per string type and between the two sets.



I use D'Addario balanced tension sets, they're not super far off those numbers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Is the RG565 all done? Suddenly stricken with a severe lust for the greenish one. But there none to be found.... or is this just another casualty of the supply chain meltdown?



All done. Limited order. 

Supposedly.

But that's also what they said about the RG550s way back when, so it's possible they'll make more or just make it a regular model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the C8 is actually pretty decent. Not sure if it's that extra 1.5'' of neck, better pickups, or a better sounding guitar overall, but I didn't get an immediate "oh god these pickups gotta go ASAP" response like I did with the C7.


----------



## USMarine75

I know most of you tone heathens won’t approve but get off my lawn.

And if you ever wanted to run higher gain through an ES but feared the feedback, Lucille ain’t got no F-hole!

https://www.epiphone.com/en-US/Guitar/EPIYX7224/B-B-King-Lucille/Ebony


----------



## Bearitone

Finally pulled the trigger on a Mick Thomson sig.

Stoked! It’ll be my first standard scale length guitar in years. I might swap the tuners for locking ones but other than that, I plan to keep it stock.


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> I know most of you tone heathens won’t approve but get off my lawn.
> 
> And if you ever wanted to run higher gain through an ES but feared the feedback, Lucille ain’t got no F-hole!
> 
> https://www.epiphone.com/en-US/Guitar/EPIYX7224/B-B-King-Lucille/Ebony
> 
> View attachment 99046
> View attachment 99047
> View attachment 99048
> View attachment 99049


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> I know most of you tone heathens won’t approve but get off my lawn.
> 
> And if you ever wanted to run higher gain through an ES but feared the feedback, Lucille ain’t got no F-hole!
> 
> https://www.epiphone.com/en-US/Guitar/EPIYX7224/B-B-King-Lucille/Ebony
> 
> View attachment 99046
> View attachment 99047
> View attachment 99048
> View attachment 99049



Features:
Based on ES345 but no F-holes
Ebony fretboard
24.75” scale and 22 frets
Grover tuners
Bridge with fine tuners
Alnico 2 Epiphone Pro HB pickups
Varitone switch (5 notch-filters)
Stereo (each pickup) or mono output
Epilite case
Inspired by Gibson headstock
3-ply body binding
Bound neck (not over fret edges though)
Pearloid block inlays


^ I like that he tries to get different tones out of the guitar rather than just showing the obvious (that is does blues well)


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Anyone wanting to build a PedalPCB Muzzle noise gate , they have a new RetroFit Module THAT4301 that replaces that outdated THAT old IC....
> 
> Just ordered that and the PCB this morning.....Mike
> 
> https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/ic-that4301p20-u/


Bought 2 of them last night.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Is the RG565 all done? Suddenly stricken with a severe lust for the greenish one. But there none to be found.... or is this just another casualty of the supply chain meltdown?



Thomann, in Germany, are saying they'll have orange ones in 3-4 weeks and green in 7-9. That might happen, though sometimes their time estimates seem to keep getting pushed out without having an in stock period.


----------



## USMarine75

My Lucille shipped (Sweetwater glamour shots by Deb photos below). 

I can’t wait to try it with the 5153 a la WVH. No F-holes so less feedback. Would still rather have a Trini Lopez but hey it’s as $4k less so…


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I ordered two EMG 58 humbuckers. Plan to try them out in the neck and bridge with an EMG 60A in the other position.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Turd Ferguson

*↑* that looks fun.

I really liked the chorus and flanger in the G Major, but man was that thing a pain in the ass to get a good sound from. Too many parameters to adjust and I always found it difficult to navigate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I ordered two EMG 58 humbuckers. Plan to try them out in the neck and bridge with an EMG 60A in the other position.


Definitely need to know how it compares to the 85 in the bridge.


----------



## gunch

Maybemaybemaybe
And




And get my interface back out of storage

Also dumbass question, you absolutely do NOT need an external DAC or headphone amp when like, that's the job the interface is doing and it itself is a DAC?

Nevermind that model of GIO is backordered until January, shit.


----------



## odibrom

gunch said:


> Also dumbass question, you absolutely do NOT need an external DAC or headphone amp when like, that's the job the interface is doing and it itself is a DAC?



I think that depends more on the headphone's impedance...? I just got a new pair of headphones and when choosing there were lots of different values of impedance, tried to search for that info on my audio interface and they say nothing about it on the phones outs...


----------



## rokket2005

Really thinking hard about this today, but no rhythm circuit and pau ferro causing some pause.


----------



## gunch

What's bad about Pau Ferro? Don't old crusty TGP types like it in Suhrs and junk?


----------



## rokket2005

I have it on my vintera tele and it has scratchy texture I just don't like the feel of.


----------



## USMarine75

rokket2005 said:


> Really thinking hard about this today, but no rhythm circuit and pau ferro causing some pause.
> 
> View attachment 99159



Is that the CME peach LE?


----------



## rokket2005

^Yeah, I have the pink jag on preorder too so they'd make a nice pair, but if I get a jazzmaster I want it to be the prototypical jm.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Definitely need to know how it compares to the 85 in the bridge.


It's been awhile since I've had the 85 in the bridge (early this year), so I won't be able to compare it. I do plan on trying the 58 and 60A in the bridge though and seeing which I prefer.


----------



## USMarine75

Bought a Lovepedal Zendrive Black Magic to go with my original Hermida Red.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

The Zendrive is one of the few drive pedals I out and out love. I’m a bit jealous. Congrats!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Absolute impulse purchase. It seems like they're being closed out for like $99 and it's the Morley wah that gets close to that old Crybaby sound I love.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was tempted to buy the Mr Scary wah. I have 4 wahs already (GCB95F, Dime, EVH, Petrucci) though, and do not need a 5th.

That said, I sold two pedals, and have contemplated getting two 81s just to have on hand in case I want to try them. I think I'm going to hold off for now, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I was tempted to buy the Mr Scary wah. I have 4 wahs already (GCB95F, Dime, EVH, Petrucci) though, and do not need a 5th.
> 
> That said, I sold two pedals, and have contemplated getting two 81s just to have on hand in case I want to try them. I think I'm going to hold off for now, though.



The Mr. Scary wah is what actually got me to this.  I saw it pop up and was about to buy it. Then I saw videos of the Mr. Scary and Dragon wahs and was like... nah. Lead me to the Skeleton wah and uhhh, yep, that's the one. Basically an old McCoy wah but with the Morley tech.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mr. Scary wah is what actually got me to this.  I saw it pop up and was about to buy it. Then I saw videos of the Mr. Scary and Dragon wahs and was like... nah. Lead me to the Skeleton wah and uhhh, yep, that's the one. Basically an old McCoy wah but with the Morley tech.


Nice. That said, between the 4 I have, I don't need anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nice. That said, between the 4 I have, I don't need anymore.



Well I was perfectly fine with the Axe FX wah, but I was planning on getting another expression pedal anyway... And this kinda saves me from getting one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I was perfectly fine with the Axe FX wah, but I was planning on getting another expression pedal anyway... And this kinda saves me from getting one.


Awesome. I hope you like the way it sounds. I've kind of always wanted a Morley, but I'm not really sure which.


----------



## STRHelvete

After falling in love with my newest guitar. I modded it with chrome and black mismatched hardware. Now I kinda want another one so I can do an all chrome hardware scheme. I don't NEED it, and I'm waiting to see if Dean does anything different for new NAMM models...but I really want it.


----------



## sleewell

just bought a fortin zuul mini for my 6505. i dont think the 5150 iconics will be available in time before our upcoming shows so i think this will be a good alternative with my 6505.

selling my old boss ns-2 if anyone wants it lol.


----------



## LCW

TKL California girl case for the LP Studio…


----------



## narad

You guessed it: another ESP Horizon


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> You guessed it: another ESP Horizon


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


>


----------



## USMarine75

Lucille arrived.

She’s a stunner. It is a truly great looking guitar. As a personal preference I’d prob rather have nitro or aged gloss to the point of satin and aged/distressed gold hardware. But that’s just my preference. A huge win is the ebony fretboard. Nothing worse than a black guitar with a cheap looking “rosewood” knockoff fretboard.

I won’t rehash the specs, but this is truly loaded. Fine tuners on an ES? Hell yeah.

It’s an incredible playing guitar. As an ES-style semi-hollow with no F-holes it will cover many genres. Only played through my Splawn QR100 and 412 for now. The stock pickups are quite good and sound as expected for this type of guitar. They have all the good old school PAF tone. Epi has really stepped up with their stock pickups. I think they’re trying to be like Tokai, Greco, and lawsuit era Ibanez here. And the bridge cleans up great for cleans with the amp gain up so I’m guessing this has a treble bleed? Only thing you could possibly want that it lacks is a split coil option? But…

What’s interesting is the varitone switch. It’s a 6 position with selectable notch filters. They go from full EQ to AM radio sounding. I had tried before on bridge pickup with a Gibson Blueshawk (iirc) and thought it was impractical and way too trebly. That was my mistake. Turn up the gain and use the NECK pickup. You can actually get a faux treble booster tone on one setting and another actually sounds like a slight octave fuzz in the high register. I wouldn’t mind getting it wired to just the neck that way I can flip between varitone neck and full bridge quickly with just the pickup selector.

Zero feedback even with gain up. Perfect if you want to use it for rock like Tom DeLonge but don’t have $10k for his model.

Only one-ish complaint so far. The EpiLite case sucks for this. I didn’t mind it for the Lifeson sig. But that’s because it fit. This guitar is so big that it maxes out the case. The headstock tuners stretch the top where it’s actually bulging out. How can that provide any actual protection beyond scratches? For $949 this should have a case like the cheaper Slash, Bonamassa, and Thayer models. And the other minor complaint is… c’mon this is a BB King sig. No case candy? They could have put a pic of him in a frame like they did with the other sigs. Silly I know but c’mon Jack.

I’d say the Eastman has better fretwork and finish and the action / setup being lower on the Eastman makes it more playable. But a good setup on the Epi could change things?

As an ES-345 style, it has the largest body offered iirc. Good for you full-figured players that want something size appropriate. Or if you just like ‘em thicc. 

9.5/10


----------



## Steo

One of those tiny Hotone skyline djent pedals on the way. Was impressed by some of the tones I heard on YouTube, shout out to Gmork.


----------



## USMarine75

Steo said:


> One of those tiny Hotone skyline djent pedals on the way. Was impressed by some of the tones I heard on YouTube, shout out to Gmork.



Dude I have one and it legit sounds good. Has more tones than just dj0nt too.


----------



## budda

rokket2005 said:


> ^Yeah, I have the pink jag on preorder too so they'd make a nice pair, but if I get a jazzmaster I want it to be the prototypical jm.



If you wont actually use the rhythm switch, do not sweat it one bit .


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Lucille arrived.
> 
> She’s a stunner. It is a truly great looking guitar. As a personal preference I’d prob rather have nitro or aged gloss to the point of satin and aged/distressed gold hardware. But that’s just my preference. A huge win is the ebony fretboard. Nothing worse than a black guitar with a cheap looking “rosewood” knockoff fretboard.
> 
> I won’t rehash the specs, but this is truly loaded. Fine tuners on an ES? Hell yeah.
> 
> It’s an incredible playing guitar. As an ES-style semi-hollow with no F-holes it will cover many genres. Only played through my Splawn QR100 and 412 for now. The stock pickups are quite good and sound as expected for this type of guitar. They have all the good old school PAF tone. Epi has really stepped up with their stock pickups. I think they’re trying to be like Tokai, Greco, and lawsuit era Ibanez here. And the bridge cleans up great for cleans with the amp gain up so I’m guessing this has a treble bleed? Only thing you could possibly want that it lacks is a split coil option? But…
> 
> What’s interesting is the varitone switch. It’s a 6 position with selectable notch filters. They go from full EQ to AM radio sounding. I had tried before on bridge pickup with a Gibson Blueshawk (iirc) and thought it was impractical and way too trebly. That was my mistake. Turn up the gain and use the NECK pickup. You can actually get a faux treble booster tone on one setting and another actually sounds like a slight octave fuzz in the high register. I wouldn’t mind getting it wired to just the neck that way I can flip between varitone neck and full bridge quickly with just the pickup selector.
> 
> Zero feedback even with gain up. Perfect if you want to use it for rock like Tom DeLonge but don’t have $10k for his model.
> 
> Only one-ish complaint so far. The EpiLite case sucks for this. I didn’t mind it for the Lifeson sig. But that’s because it fit. This guitar is so big that it maxes out the case. The headstock tuners stretch the top where it’s actually bulging out. How can that provide any actual protection beyond scratches? For $949 this should have a case like the cheaper Slash, Bonamassa, and Thayer models. And the other minor complaint is… c’mon this is a BB King sig. No case candy? They could have put a pic of him in a frame like they did with the other sigs. Silly I know but c’mon Jack.
> 
> I’d say the Eastman has better fretwork and finish and the action / setup being lower on the Eastman makes it more playable. But a good setup on the Epi could change things?
> 
> As an ES-345 style, it has the largest body offered iirc. Good for you full-figured players that want something size appropriate. Or if you just like ‘em thicc.
> 
> 9.5/10



Oh me oh my.

The fret ends. They’re rolled? Or just really well cut?






USMarine75 said:


> Dude I have one and it legit sounds good. Has more tones than just dj0nt too.


----------



## budda

Probably rolled? Seems to be a thing manufacturers are adding these days.


----------



## gabito

Went from a POD HD500X to a Helix LT.

The POD was OK, Helix is better.

Pretty happy with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gabito said:


> Went from a POD HD500X to a Helix LT.
> 
> The POD was OK, Helix is better.
> 
> Pretty happy with it.



The Helix is just better in every way possible. Even with impulses I find the Helix is leagues better.


----------



## gabito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Helix is just better in every way possible. Even with impulses I find the Helix is leagues better.



Yeah, I was using the POD's Panama and SLO models with IRs, and it sounded quite good. The same is true with the POD / power amp / guitar cab combination.

But using the same amp models and impulses on the Helix sounds / feels better for some reason. Maybe it's all on my mind, who knows...

The Helix also has a lot of features, processing power, and UX improvements not available in the POD, and there are no IRs that could fix that... making my life easier is always a bonus.

But I'll keep the POD anyway: I think I can use it as a controller for Helix Native (I have to check that out), and it's always handy to have a backup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gabito said:


> Yeah, I was using the POD's Panama and SLO models with IRs, and it sounded quite good. The same is true with the POD / power amp / guitar cab combination.
> 
> But using the same amp models and impulses on the Helix sounds / feels better for some reason. Maybe it's all on my mind, who knows...
> 
> The Helix also has a lot of features, processing power, and UX improvements not available in the POD, and there are no IRs that could fix that... making my life easier is always a bonus.
> 
> But I'll keep the POD anyway: I think I can use it as a controller for Helix Native (I have to check that out), and it's always handy to have a backup.



I think you can use the POD for MIDI controlling. Look into it.

And yeah, there's definitely some artificialness to the POD models I found. The high end was super grating no matter what kind of EQing I did.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I got the gain pot I need to replace on my rectifier in the mail, shipped in two days. I was astounded. I’m probably going to mod the fx loop for series while I have it out of the headshell.


----------



## LCW

Picked up a Pedaltrain Novo 24. A bit more room. I have a Nano 18 and Metro 20. Now I can consolidate. Probably sell the Metro and keep the Nano for a mini board.


----------



## Alberto7

Probably gonna get judged for this, but I picked up a brand new Boden Original 8 a few weeks ago, and I regret nothing. First 8 string I own, first fanned fret, and first headless. Couldn't find any flaws. Tried it before buying it though; I did read a lot of the criticism on their QC, though every one of the Bodens I tried at my local dealer (a couple of standards, a fusion and an original, 6 7 and 8s) were fantastic guitars. I don't care where it's made even a little bit.

The only thing I don't care much for are the Fluence Moderns. They're not bad at all, certainly different, but they aren't magic pickups like people like to pretend they are. I don't have a need to change them though.


----------



## gunch

We just bag on the company not the people who use them because they _are _cool guitar designs worthy of merit


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> We just bag on the company not the people who use them because they _are _cool guitar designs worth of merit


 nah, it's a mutilated strat with a 2x4 neck. Rick toone, ola ain't.
we bag on the fanboys who do mental gymnastics proclaiming them as the best thing since sliced bread too (they're right up there with ormsby and kiesel fans ).


----------



## gunch

Alright guess I'm stupid then


----------



## LCW

Stumbled upon one of these today. Had to buy it of course. 

Will give it a good alcohol bath when I get home lol.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Oh yeah. Let the chainsaw begin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Duncan Distortion 8-string, D-Activator 8, EMG 81-8H, or 85-8XH


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Duncan Distortion 8-string, D-Activator 8, EMG 81-8H, or 85-8XH


I really like the DActivator 8, I put one in my Carvin. Just the right amount of output, balanced across all the frequencies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I 


ATRguitar91 said:


> I really like the DActivator 8, I put one in my Carvin. Just the right amount of output, balanced across all the frequencies.


I was gonna check out the DA8, but apparently DiMarzio pickups in general are hard as fuuuck to find right now. Especially the 8 string ones.


----------



## /wrists

I can't pull the trigger, but this would've been nice. 

It's going for $1100 or so, but I can't do it. Rosewood, bolt-on, 22 frets. I maybe could've done it if I played polyphia or some other stuff that follows the style. 

But it's a really well priced Japanese guitar that's for fucking sure.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 98989



This arrived today. All I can say is Pete Thorn was absolutely right it’s an always on pedal. Not just for that EVH chorus tone, at zero on the chorus knob it gives your tone a 3D “wet” tone while significantly retaining your core tone. 

Pete can obviously explain (and demo) this better than I can:


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I
> 
> I was gonna check out the DA8, but apparently DiMarzio pickups in general are hard as fuuuck to find right now. Especially the 8 string ones.


Cock… just when I was thinking of picking up another Titan…


----------



## laxu

Ordered a Keeley Compressor Mini and Strymon Riverside. Interested in the Riverside to see how it performs. Thanks to good return policies it's pretty safe to try and return if I don't like 'em.


----------



## StevenC

Guys, I gave in and bought a microphone like I'm some sort of musician.


----------



## gunch

This guy's channel rules


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Picked up a pair of Kali LP-6 monitors, 3 months old, for $150. From a real nice older guy on craigslist, which I usually avoid due to all the scammers and weirdos. Been hankerin' for something to use with amp sims/load box/ir combos. Gonna give them a go for that and other dickin' around.


----------



## USMarine75

I picked up a couple used pedals on the cheap…





PSA… If anyone wanted that sold out Catalinbread Blackmore pedal set MF/GC has a used set in box for $249.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Turd Ferguson said:


> Picked up a pair of Kali LP-6 monitors, 3 months old, for $150. From a real nice older guy on craigslist, which I usually avoid due to all the scammers and weirdos. Been hankerin' for something to use with amp sims/load box/ir combos. Gonna give them a go for that and other dickin' around.



Please share how you like them after you get a chance to put them through their paces. The Kali stuff seems good enough to work as a medium term solution for me, but I’d like more first had feedback.


----------



## STRHelvete

Trying to decide if I want a full floor model helix or just the Helix stomp. Decisions, Decisions


----------



## r33per

StevenC said:


> Guys, I gave in and bought a microphone like I'm some sort of musician.


This one?


----------



## laxu

STRHelvete said:


> Trying to decide if I want a full floor model helix or just the Helix stomp. Decisions, Decisions



The biggest differences are half the DSP and a massive size difference. You also get a hit in the ease of use with the HX Stomp. The Floor is easier to use because it has a much larger display and more knobs, making for much less paging. It's my second favorite modeler to operate, right after the Quad Cortex. The UI for me is a big reason why I haven't picked up a HX Stomp as I prefer working using on-device UIs rather than being hooked up to a computer. If Line6 released a HX Effects size unit with the full Helix UI I'd buy one.

I had very few overall complaints about the Helix Floor and would recommend it to anyone who does not mind its physical size. It's easy to use and capable of a lot of stuff. For more compact units Fractal FM3 wins for me, would get a QC again when they manage to pack more features in it.

That said, the Helix LT is significantly cheaper than the Floor. Unless you are looking at used devices, I'd probably just get the LT as the compromises it has are not necessarily worth the price difference between the LT and Floor.


----------



## USMarine75

Ok last one… for now… I think…




Catalinbread Karma Suture Si. Based on the Harmonic Perculator but with a ton of improvements. Basically a fuzzstortion.


----------



## laxu

Keeley Compressor Mini and Strymon Riverside arrived. Had a few hours on them so this is honeymoon impressions:

The Keeley is cute, it's so tiny! It does exactly what I need from it, adds a bit of snap to my clean tones and sustain to lower gain lead tones. It's one of those pedals that doesn't make your tone bad even if you crank the compression.

Jury is still out on the Riverside. Compared to my Browne Protein clone, I struggled with the Riverside much more. The Protein is basically turn on, sounds good and your only risk is getting tones that are too dark on the blue side and too bassy on the green side. But the Riverside is definitely much brighter and felt like the high end was harder to tame and to get a good spot for the midrange. I need to try it with my other amp and more guitars but so far not blowing me away. But it definitely does not feel digital so that is a good thing. Favorite switch is a nice way to get two settings out of it.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Kyle Jordan said:


> Please share how you like them after you get a chance to put them through their paces. The Kali stuff seems good enough to work as a medium term solution for me, but I’d like more first had feedback.



Sure thing, but be aware that my opinion may not be worth much -- these are the first studio monitors I've ever owned. I can only compare them to the Mackie headphones I have and my "best" hi-fi speakers (Pioneer HPM-100s).

First impression: absolutely 110% worth what I paid for them. Even at $200 I wouldn't have been disappointed. They're not quite as "honest" as my Mackie headphones, if that makes sense. In the Mackies, I can hear EVERYTHING. If I get a tone to sound good in those, it sounds GREAT everywhere else.

I ran my 5150 -> Captor -> IR -> Kalis. Sounded fantastic. Previously, I was running this into my home stereo and the HPM 100s, which worked pretty good too. But the Kalis sound more alive, like more of everything is getting through. The only "complaint" I would have (and this applies to anything that's not a big guitar cabinet) is that it sounds GREAT, but doesn't _feel_ like playing a real cab. Not the monitors' fault. No knob tweaking or anything -- I just hooked up, plugged in and played, and didn't want to put it down. Which to me is huge (being able to play for 30 minutes without feeling like I need to dial something in).

I also played my standard speaker-testing audio through them: Frank Zappa in FLAC. They sounded warmer than I expected (again thinking of the Mackies, which are extremely neutral/sterile). Very pleasant to listen to. I use Zappa as my benchmark because there are more instruments than typical rock music or metal and I want to hear each one. Not disappointed there.

Also, my placement/location is FAR from ideal. I set the dip switches to where I thought they should be according to the manual, and I don't feel like I need to move them again (but I probably will, just to see what happens). With proper placement in a treated room (mine isn't, except with guitars/cabs/amps/clutter) I think they'd sound amazing.

As you're probably aware, they get great reviews at Amazon/GC/MF etc. I wouldn't disagree with those.

I was a little disappointed to see they are made in China, but they have a nice quality look/feel/finish so that probably doesn't matter.

This is all first impression, I will update if anything changes. But so far, for me, they're perfect.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Just grabbed a Master Effects Martyr. I have a real soft spot for solid state death metal tones, and I was so impressed with the Marauder I knew I'd need one of these.

They don't come up used often, so when I saw one on Reverb I pounced.

Between the Martyr, Marauder, and my SNK VHD, I have practically every legendary death metal amp tone covered.


----------



## USMarine75

ATRguitar91 said:


> Just grabbed a Master Effects Martyr. I have a real soft spot for solid state death metal tones, and I was so impressed with the Marauder I knew I'd need one of these.
> 
> They don't come up used often, so when I saw one on Reverb I pounced.
> 
> Between the Martyr, Marauder, and my SNK VHD, I have practically every legendary death metal amp tone covered.



Ive been eyeing the SNK VHD.


----------



## BigViolin

My first Friedman is on the way. Can't justify another big amp and wanted to hear what Dave can do with EL-84s so started looking at the 20 watt amps and got on the list for a Wildwood 20. Similar to the pink taco with some extra bells and a simple clean channel.


----------



## michael_bolton

USMarine75 said:


> Ive been eyeing the SNK VHD.



it fn rules. I'm running mine into an SS pedalboard amp (seymour duncan powerstage 200) - that plus zuul has been my ultra-portable band practice rig for a couple of months now.


----------



## youngthrasher9

ATRguitar91 said:


> Just grabbed a Master Effects Martyr. I have a real soft spot for solid state death metal tones, and I was so impressed with the Marauder I knew I'd need one of these.
> 
> They don't come up used often, so when I saw one on Reverb I pounced.
> 
> Between the Martyr, Marauder, and my SNK VHD, I have practically every legendary death metal amp tone covered.


God that’d be a killer setup. HNPD!
All you need now is an HM-2 variant to complete the 4 horseman of the apocalypse board.


----------



## J-PPP

youngthrasher9 said:


> Cock… just when I was thinking of picking up another Titan…



According to someone on TGP, their current delivery time is around 2 weeks or so: https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/psa-anoucement-re-dimarzio-pickups.2290500/

Also, they’re currently hiring: https://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/mnu/d/staten-island-assemblers-needed-mon-fri/7399024995.html


----------



## ATRguitar91

youngthrasher9 said:


> God that’d be a killer setup. HNPD!
> All you need now is an HM-2 variant to complete the 4 horseman of the apocalypse board.


Already have an Hm-2, Throne Torcher, and a Metal Zone for good measure!

If I take my Stomp out of the picture, I can run them in stereo into my Rocktron Velocity.


----------



## ATRguitar91

USMarine75 said:


> Ive been eyeing the SNK VHD.


It's definitely a unique sound, but really cool. Takes an HM-2 the best out of my preamps.


----------



## Ericjutsu

my next purchase will probably be getting my 8 string electronics changed and shielded properly


----------



## NickS

There's a Lone Wolf Audio Left Hand Wrath available locally (used) that I might pick up. Isn't the owner/maker of these pedals like a giant POS or something? I seem to remember wanting to find a used so as to not support the guy,
but heard it was still worth picking up used if you could?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NickS said:


> There's a Lone Wolf Audio Left Hand Wrath available locally (used) that I might pick up. Isn't the owner/maker of these pedals like a giant POS or something? I seem to remember wanting to find a used so as to not support the guy,
> but heard it was still worth picking up used if you could?



Dude's a jerk with a massive ego and the quality of his pedals seem hit or miss.


----------



## USMarine75

NickS said:


> There's a Lone Wolf Audio Left Hand Wrath available locally (used) that I might pick up. Isn't the owner/maker of these pedals like a giant POS or something? I seem to remember wanting to find a used so as to not support the guy,
> but heard it was still worth picking up used if you could?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude's a jerk with a massive ego and the quality of his pedals seem hit or miss.



Why not just buy the Decibelics clone then instead?


----------



## USMarine75

My new Koch arrived! Now I just have to figure out where to stick it.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> My new Koch arrived! Now I just have to figure out where to stick it.



Phrasing!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Phrasing!


----------



## Zender

With the acquisition of my latest guitar..... a 'flattop' S-style (not S-shaped.. but with three single coils) 6 string. I actually have but one! last item on the gas list before I really don't have anything left to wish for. 

.. Order that King of Tone that I've had the order code for, for two years already....


----------



## youngthrasher9

I ordered a low noise option’d EHX 7025 for the FX loop (V4) spot of the triple recto. Might as well do all the performance changes while I have it out of the headshell! By the end of it I’ll have a properly functioning orange channel gain pot, and a much quieter series FX loop.


----------



## laxu

Evening 2 with the Keeley Compressor Mini and Strymon Riverside.

Keeley is looking more and more like a keeper. Even at minimum compression it's not totally transparent but it doesn't do things to my tone that I find offensive either. The switch on it seems a bit fickle though, you need to stomp it clearly until it clicks or it won't toggle. I find my other pedals are a bit more forgiving. Maybe it will loosen up a bit over time.

Using my G&L Legacy Strat I actually got some pretty juicy low to mid gain tones out of the Strymon Riverside. I explored the examples in the manual and tried some of the advanced features. I'm starting to like the pedal now. I don't know why I felt it sounded too harsh with my Carvin C66 yesterday but today with the G&L Legacy it did great. I also tried the noise gate and buffered bypass and can confirm both work very well. I like that they put those in as extras because I have enough true bypass pedals chained up that a buffer is warranted and a noise gate is always nice to have.

I rewired and rearranged my board a bit. Signal chain is:

Guitar -> Turbo Tuner ST-300 -> Keeley Comp Mini -> Browne Protein clone green -> Protein clone blue -> Riverside -> Hudson Broadcast clone -> BluGuitar Amp 1 Mercury Edition input.
Amp 1 fx send -> Strymon Volante -> Strymon Nightsky -> Strymon Flint -> Amp 1 fx return.
Amp 1 speaker out -> Bluetone 4x10 w/ 10" Greenbacks.
I have a Gigrig Wetter Box in the mail that I will use to run the reverbs and delay in parallel, hopefully eventually turning this into a stereo or wet/dry rig but that's a future plan. Still figuring out where I want to put the Digitech Trio+ for practising. Final form of the pedalboard will be something like this:







And yes, the Amp 1 can barely fit the board, hanging a bit off it. With enough dual lock it will stay put well enough.


----------



## USMarine75

Thoughts?


----------



## rokket2005

I bought one of the Rogue lap steels that were up on mf stupid deal. I'd been looking at old lap steels for a while, and while the rogue stuff I've had hasn't been good, $70 is basically nothing for an instrument. I figure I shouldn't have to worry so much about crappy setups or bad fretwork etc. with a lap steel either so might as well dip my toe in on a cheap new one rather than spend 8-10x on an old one.

I also got this beauty today which I think is guitar related enough for this thread.


----------



## mmr007

USMarine75 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 99377


I know I plan on getting one as soon as it comes out. I want the black tolex version tho


----------



## Bearitone

Mesa Roadster on the fuckin way my dudes!
Stoked. Never owned any recto variant in my 15-ish years of playing.


----------



## STRHelvete

I decided to go all-in with this mod idea for a guitar of mine instead of just thinking about it. I'm essentially just swapping everything out for chrome, including putting chrome pickup covers on the guitar. Usually I hate chrome on black guitars with black guitars with multi-ply binding? Looks rather nice. I also committed to trying the Les Paul pickguard on this thing. I keep looking at this guitar going "I wonder if (insert spec) would be cool. I wonder if I could try (insert spec)" so now I'll know definitively if I like it or not.

Hopefully it looks how it does in my head or else I just spent a bunch of time and money on nothing. I hope this goes how I want it to


----------



## USMarine75

rokket2005 said:


> I bought one of the Rogue lap steels that were up on mf stupid deal. I'd been looking at old lap steels for a while, and while the rogue stuff I've had hasn't been good, $70 is basically nothing for an instrument. I figure I shouldn't have to worry so much about crappy setups or bad fretwork etc. with a lap steel either so might as well dip my toe in on a cheap new one rather than spend 8-10x on an old one.
> View attachment 99379





Since you mentioned lap steel… Megan Lovell is a beast. First time I ever heard it used as the rhythm instrument and not just accompaniment / melody.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Since you mentioned lap steel… Megan Lovell is a beast. First time I ever heard it used as the rhythm instrument and not just accompaniment / melody.



good to see Larkin Poe get some recognition on here. I've been a huge fan of them for years. Both of the sisters kick ass at guitar.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> good to see Larkin Poe get some recognition on here. I've been a huge fan of them for years. Both of the sisters kick ass at guitar.



Yup. And I think they are SO much better live IMO. Their studio stuff is almost too produced. They are the epitome of plug guitar into amp turn volume up and play.

Rebecca’s husband Tyler Bryant is amazing too.


----------



## USMarine75

PSA… when you order a set of 6 guitar EVH guitar picks… it’s 6 sets of 6 picks


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Found a nice Epiphone with some sexy koa figuring. Maybe buying this beauty to celebrate my new job.


----------



## NickS

^I'm picking mine up today or tomorrow as well!!


----------



## STRHelvete

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Found a nice Epiphone with some sexy koa figuring. Maybe buying this beauty to celebrate my new job.


That is sexy


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

NickS said:


> ^I'm picking mine up today or tomorrow as well!!


Let me know how you like it brother, really eager to try one as well, but it's not around the corner unfortunately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the DJ Ashba Morley wah is indeed great if you like a darker sounding wah like the Hendrix.


----------



## Gollapalli

USMarine75 said:


> My Lucille shipped (Sweetwater glamour shots by Deb photos below).
> 
> I can’t wait to try it with the 5153 a la WVH. No F-holes so less feedback. Would still rather have a Trini Lopez but hey it’s as $4k less so…




Sweet guitar! Also, is that wolfie? Holy shit, he's way way better than he used to be. Actually has some command now (... and I kinda wanna see him do a school of rock reboot).


----------



## USMarine75

Surprise/unforeseen purchase inbound…


----------



## Mourguitars

I really looking hard at the Freyette PS2

That Archon50 2019 has loop issues ...nothing plays well with it , it sounds great and was willed to me so its a keeper...If i want to use effects...this maybe my only option

It will be my 1st big money purchase in a long while...ill watch out for Moths coming out of my wallet !...Lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

I got this in last week...wanna build but i really need to play guitar...my chops are so so lacking...but this is the new retro fit for the old THAT IC for the PedalPCB Muzzle ...just 20 more solder joints to solder with header pins

Mike


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 99428



Gotta love the OG mode...

Awesome man...your getting so cool stuff as of late...enjoy and Rock out !

happy for ya man !

Mike


----------



## KnightBrolaire

debating on getting a triple crown 100 or a science amplification decolonizer.
Also prob going to rip the m7s out of my aristides and swap them for the jupiter I've had sitting around for 6 months


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I got this in last week...wanna build but i really need to play guitar...my chops are so so lacking...but this is the new retro fit for the old THAT IC for the PedalPCB Muzzle ...just 20 more solder joints to solder with header pins
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 99427


I got 2 of these this week also!

However, I am working about 14 hours per day right now, so not sure when I will be able to build them. I am hoping to get started on them this weekend. I will probably build both at the same time.


----------



## USMarine75

This arrived today…


----------



## youngthrasher9

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Let me know how you like it brother, really eager to try one as well, but it's not around the corner unfortunately.


I bought one about three weeks ago. It is fucking fantastic. The stock pickups sound surprisingly good too.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Mourguitars said:


> I really looking hard at the Freyette PS2
> 
> That Archon50 2019 has loop issues ...nothing plays well with it , it sounds great and was willed to me so its a keeper...If i want to use effects...this maybe my only option
> 
> It will be my 1st big money purchase in a long while...ill watch out for Moths coming out of my wallet !...Lol
> 
> Mike


Have you tried swapping the fx loop tube? I’ve heard that the 7025 or e83cc both make a huge difference in the noise floor for the fx loop. I’ll report back if can remember after I install the 7025 in my triple rec.


----------



## Mourguitars

youngthrasher9 said:


> Have you tried swapping the fx loop tube? I’ve heard that the 7025 or e83cc both make a huge difference in the noise floor for the fx loop. I’ll report back if can remember after I install the 7025 in my triple rec.



yes i have...thats whats in there now, the only pedal that plays nice ...well semi what does is the Memory man Jr Jeff had.....ive googled so much im googled out...i can play the amp Dry...or Blend with my rack with the JMP-1 with the delay....ive posted about how that sounds....Sonic heaven

Great clean channel and the Archon50 takes a delay up front with that ...but not on the Lead side...ill google again before i make my purchase on the PS2....maybe someone has a different method of making it work.....but the loop was this amps downfall ...in my opinion...man it sounds great on its own tho

Just reread your post...i havent tried the E83CC....i have one of those ill try...thanks for mentioning that !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> This arrived today…
> 
> View attachment 99434
> View attachment 99435



I like that graphic....looks like a graphic on a 80's skateboard...memba when decks had shapes ? ....lol

Awesome and enjoy !

Mike


----------



## odibrom

Mourguitars said:


> I like that graphic....looks like a graphic on a 80's skateboard...memba when decks had shapes ? ....lol
> 
> Awesome and enjoy !
> 
> Mike


Wasn't Steve Caballero who had a board by Powell-Peralta featuring such kind of graphic by early 90s?


----------



## CanserDYI

odibrom said:


> Wasn't Steve Caballero who had a board by Powell-Peralta featuring such kind of graphic by early 90s?


Yesssss you're taking me back to my skateboarding days


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the DJ Ashba Morley wah is indeed great if you like a darker sounding wah like the Hendrix.


 Does it really have that more vintage crybaby/vox style sound to it? I think one of these may pair nicely with my Bad Horsie 2.


----------



## gunch

Bearitone said:


> Mesa Roadster on the fuckin way my dudes!
> Stoked. Never owned any recto variant in my 15-ish years of playing.



Watch your old R2 and mosvalve still sound better


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> Watch your old R2 and mosvalve still sound better


Bro, it honestly wouldn’t surprise me lol.

I watch Reverb, EBay, and GC-used like a hawk for a Mosvalve 942 (no, I will not settle for a 962). The Mosvalve was the core of that tone. The 20% that got me 80% of my results. It really did lack low end though so, the Roadster should deliver on that front.

If I don’t like the Roadster I’m going to try an AMT Stonehead and probably just chill for awhile after that because I’m trying to buy a bench top mill/drill.


----------



## technomancer

Bearitone said:


> Bro, it honestly wouldn’t surprise me lol.
> 
> I watch Reverb, EBay, and GC-used like a hawk for a Mosvalve 942 (no, I will not settle for a 962). The Mosvalve was the core of that tone. The 20% that got me 80% of my results. It really did lack low end though so, the Roadster should deliver on that front.
> 
> If I don’t like the Roadster I’m going to try an AMT Stonehead and probably just chill for awhile after that because I’m trying to buy a bench top mill/drill.



Do everyone a favor and download and read the manual before you try to dial it in


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Yesssss you're taking me back to my skateboarding days



I had one of those back then...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> Does it really have that more vintage crybaby/vox style sound to it? I think one of these may pair nicely with my Bad Horsie 2.


Yeah it definitely doesn't have a bright sweep like most modern crybaby. Feels like it peaks out at ~1.5k - 1.7khz. I need to learn how to use an EQ analyzer.


----------



## Bearitone

technomancer said:


> Do everyone a favor and download and read the manual before you try to dial it in


Will do! Actually really glad I read this. I’m assuming they’re a bit tricky to dial in?


----------



## technomancer

Bearitone said:


> Will do! Actually really glad I read this. I’m assuming they’re a bit tricky to dial in?



Not so much tricky as the controls don't necessarily work the way you expect, but the manual explains it. It's kind of a recto thing.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

odibrom said:


> Wasn't Steve Caballero who had a board by Powell-Peralta featuring such kind of graphic by early 90s?





CanserDYI said:


> Yesssss you're taking me back to my skateboarding days



Getting off topic, but can't resist. Steve had several decks with dragon graphics by the mid/late 80s.

Skate punk here as well. Still attempt it occasionally, but in the last few years I have separated my shoulder and broken my nose...so those days might be just about over.


----------



## CanserDYI

Ngl might buy a new deck for me and my son this year, been wanting to get back into it, you couldnt keep 2 things away from me between 2001 and 2010 or so, my damn Les Paul custom and my skateboard. I think I could still kickflip, its been about 5 years. 

Yep its happening.


----------



## odibrom

Turd Ferguson said:


> Getting off topic, but can't resist. Steve had several decks with dragon graphics by the mid/late 80s.
> 
> Skate punk here as well. Still attempt it occasionally, but in the last few years I have separated my shoulder and broken my nose...so those days might be just about over.


That was my first sk8board, but with a black background...

I stopped sk8ing because I realised a few things:

In order to evolve, one couldn't care about the board and back then they did cost quite a bit.
... and I started training kung fu...
... but everything I hear a sk8, I'll turn my head and look...

... sorry for derailing into off topic...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Turd Ferguson said:


> Getting off topic, but can't resist. Steve had several decks with dragon graphics by the mid/late 80s.
> 
> Skate punk here as well. Still attempt it occasionally, but in the last few years I have separated my shoulder and broken my nose...so those days might be just about over.


I had this deck as a kid, background was grey/silver though and the red shape on mine was more maroon. It was the awesome, especially with the hot pink grip tape.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Bro, it honestly wouldn’t surprise me lol.
> 
> I watch Reverb, EBay, and GC-used like a hawk for a Mosvalve 942 (no, I will not settle for a 962). The Mosvalve was the core of that tone. The 20% that got me 80% of my results. It really did lack low end though so, the Roadster should deliver on that front.
> 
> If I don’t like the Roadster I’m going to try an AMT Stonehead and probably just chill for awhile after that because I’m trying to buy a bench top mill/drill.


If the roadster doesn’t have enough low end for ya I think you should probably play bass LOL

All joking aside, happy soon to be NAD bro. I think you’ll be pretty stoked on it.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> This arrived today…
> 
> View attachment 99434
> View attachment 99435



I can see why the metal crowd likes this. Super quiet even with amp dimed and pedal boosting. This turned my apartment friendly Supro Delta King 12 into a chug machine. I had onboard drive and boost activated with the pedal in front. So that’s a lot going on. Yet super quiet. 

Obviously also played great with the Splawn QR100 and 412, but by the time I got around to this it was late so I couldn’t really turn it up.

The pedal also works well as a standalone OD. Solid 80s/90s tones. Very clear… think Wilton / DeGarmo tones.


----------



## budda

I made the mistake of adding up what all my current 2021 cost grand total, so now I am back to wanting to downsize . Need a band to focus on a tone and writing and not gear .

Next purchase might be proper headphones (DT's) or an MC8 mk2.


----------



## StevenC

Do I need a blackmachine b6?
No.
Could I buy one this week?
Yes.


budda said:


> Next purchase might be proper headphones (DT's) or an MC8 mk2.


MC8 Mk2?!?!?!?!


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> I made the mistake of adding up what all my current 2021 cost grand total, so now I am back to wanting to downsize . Need a band to focus on a tone and writing and not gear .
> 
> Next purchase might be proper headphones (DT's) or an MC8 mk2.



Never do this math


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> Never do this math


for real. I die a bit inside everytime I update my gear spreadsheet.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Do I need a blackmachine b6?
> No.
> Could I buy one this week?
> Yes.
> 
> MC8 Mk2?!?!?!?!



Ah, only the MC6 has a mk2. I'm hoping the ability to read names from the axe fx is on both firwmares though?



technomancer said:


> Never do this math



I was curious. That custom 24 was bought to sell, but I am looking at the SC594 SH after getting my goldtop (and the S2 is lighter than both lol). I bought a variety of guitars so that I'd be covered for recording, but I'm barely recording .

I need a (part time-ey) band so I can see what I want to really keep.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Ah, only the MC6 has a mk2. I'm hoping the ability to read names from the axe fx is on both firwmares though?
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious. That custom 24 was bought to sell, but I am looking at the SC594 SH after getting my goldtop (and the S2 is lighter than both lol). I bought a variety of guitars so that I'd be covered for recording, but I'm barely recording .
> 
> I need a (part time-ey) band so I can see what I want to really keep.


As far as I'm aware, everything from the MC6 Mk2 is on the MC8 because the Mk2 came out to get the MC6 up to MC8 capabilities. But I don't know about reading names from the Axe FX, because that sounds like it would take two MIDI cables or MIDI 2.0.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Never do this math



TGP had a “post your year haul” and so I had the bright idea to go through my Reverb, forum, and eBay purchases and copy/paste pics. Then went through my store purchases and added those pics. I think it took me like 5 posts because of the pic limit per post. Bless my wife, because I wanted to divorce myself. I’ve never been so upset owning nice things lol.


----------



## USMarine75

Another unexpected purchase and PSA… MF has Fender Bassbreaker 007 combos on sale for $349 shipped or a couple customer returns for $307. They have a blem one for $279 too.

I had $200 in MF points so I paid $107 for it 






Even tho it’s Fender, it’s EL84 powered (two 12AX7) and sounds more like a cross between a cranked Tweed and a mini Bluesbreaker. Cleans are good but small cranked combo tones are glorious.


----------



## USMarine75

Consolidated pedal haul from my recent splurge:


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> Just grabbed a Master Effects Martyr. I have a real soft spot for solid state death metal tones, and I was so impressed with the Marauder I knew I'd need one of these.


I've had the Martyr a few days and it has certainly met my expectations. Really cool solid state grind to it, and the contour control has a crazy sweep to it. I've never played a real Valvestate, but I can see why this tone is sought after.

The only puzzling thing about it is that is not nearly as high gain as I anticipated. Even with a boost out front, I'm running the gain either max or around 3 o'clock. I got it used so hopefully I didn't get a dud. Comparing my settings vs those in the demos I've seen and they're running the gain fairly high as well it seems.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've had the Martyr a few days and it has certainly met my expectations. Really cool solid state grind to it, and the contour control has a crazy sweep to it. I've never played a real Valvestate, but I can see why this tone is sought after.
> 
> The only puzzling thing about it is that is not nearly as high gain as I anticipated. Even with a boost out front, I'm running the gain either max or around 3 o'clock. I got it used so hopefully I didn't get a dud. Comparing my settings vs those in the demos I've seen and they're running the gain fairly high as well it seems.



The 8100 is a medium-high gain amp. It's not super super high gain. If you're using low - medium output pickups, it's gonna sound lacking in the gain department. The reason you got guys like Schuldiner having the amount of grit he had was because he used a fucking DiMarzio X2N of all pickups and dimed the gain.


----------



## narad

Was on vacation in the US... buying things basically...






Full flame maple body on this one.

One of the nicer quilt tops for an Horizon-II custom that I've seen:




Think it's got a JB in the bridge though... that's gotta go.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The 8100 is a medium-high gain amp. It's not super super high gain. If you're using low - medium output pickups, it's gonna sound lacking in the gain department. The reason you got guys like Schuldiner having the amount of grit he had was because he used a fucking DiMarzio X2N of all pickups and dimed the gain.


I'd suggest a high gain setting on the Martyr, a medium-high output pickup or more (SD Custom is around 13k I think), and a boost of ATR's choosing. Don't be afraid to mix in some of the gain from the boost pedal in addition to lowering the gain on the Martyr a tad.


----------



## technomancer

Damn that Horizon is SMOKING 



narad said:


> Was on vacation in the US... buying things basically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full flame maple body on this one.
> 
> One of the nicer quilt tops for an Horizon-II custom that I've seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it's got a JB in the bridge though... that's gotta go.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Damn that Horizon is SMOKING


The guitar needs to have the pole pieces swapped out to keep the color scheme going.


----------



## narad

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The guitar needs to have the pole pieces swapped out to keep the color scheme going.



I was thinking of maybe installing some covers. Or possible trying to go to cream rings/bobbins/knobs? Then it would match more with the binding.

At any rate it has that 12th fret inlay I despise... I may ask ESP how much it would cost to somehow make that disappear or become a matching side block


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I hate that ESP and Ltd are moving away from the 12th fret inlay. It is nice to know what model it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Was on vacation in the US... buying things basically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full flame maple body on this one.
> 
> One of the nicer quilt tops for an Horizon-II custom that I've seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it's got a JB in the bridge though... that's gotta go.



Awesome haul, per usual. 

But I can't decide if I love or hate the blue anodized bits on the trem of Horizon.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Awesome haul, per usual.
> 
> But I can't decide if I love or hate the blue anodized bits on the trem of Horizon.



Meanwhile I just priced out red bits from FU Tone for my EVH Stealth to replace some corroded parts and jazz it up a bit. Was either going to do red or purple Ti saddle inserts and set screws. 

So needless to say I love it on the ESP lol.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd suggest a high gain setting on the Martyr, a medium-high output pickup or more (SD Custom is around 13k I think), and a boost of ATR's choosing. Don't be afraid to mix in some of the gain from the boost pedal in addition to lowering the gain on the Martyr a tad.


It definitely responded better to the DActivator in my Carvin. I've got a variety of boosts to throw at it though. Either way, it's sounding killer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Meanwhile I just priced out red bits from FU Tone for my EVH Stealth to replace some corroded parts and jazz it up a bit. Was either going to do red or purple Ti saddle inserts and set screws.
> 
> So needless to say I love it on the ESP lol.



I'm not against colorful hardware, I'm just not sure about it here and can't tell if I'm into it or not. I'm leaning towards into it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> It definitely responded better to the DActivator in my Carvin. I've got a variety of boosts to throw at it though. Either way, it's sounding killer.


Got a Rat or SD-1 type?

- Set the Rat to Distortion 9:30, Filter 1:30, Volume 1:30, roll the Martyr gain up from 0 to find the amount of gain you want with the Rat on, then adjust to taste. 
- Set the SD-1 type to Drive 10:30-11:00, Tone 10:00, Volume 2:00-3:00, same with the gain on the Martyr, then the pedal to taste adjust to taste.

This way, you're mixing the gain of the two pedals more and getting higher amounts of gain.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Got a Rat or SD-1 type?
> 
> - Set the Rat to Distortion 9:30, Filter 1:30, Volume 1:30, roll the Martyr gain up from 0 to find the amount of gain you want with the Rat on, then adjust to taste.
> - Set the SD-1 type to Drive 10:30-11:00, Tone 10:00, Volume 2:00-3:00, same with the gain on the Martyr, then the pedal to taste adjust to taste.
> 
> This way, you're mixing the gain of the two pedals more and getting higher amounts of gain.


I've mainly been using my Savage Drive with it, but I have an MXR M77 that does the SD-1 thing well.

I only have a Rat on the HX Stomp, but I'll definitely give it a try!

I'm getting enough gain with the Martyr cranked and a boost in front. Not an overwhelming amount, but more than enough for my tastes. Mixing in some of the OD gain would probably be beneficial.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Awesome haul, per usual.
> 
> But I can't decide if I love or hate the blue anodized bits on the trem of Horizon.



I'm liking it but think if you're going to do it you need to do the switch tip and tuner buttons too


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> I'm liking it but think if you're going to do it you need to do the switch tip and tuner buttons too





Love me some color matched tuner buttons.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not against colorful hardware, I'm just not sure about it here and can't tell if I'm into it or not. I'm leaning towards into it.



Well it was either clean this or replace parts…


----------



## Seabeast2000

SALTY


----------



## technomancer

Purple sounds better 



USMarine75 said:


> Well it was either clean this or replace parts…
> 
> View attachment 99508
> 
> View attachment 99504
> View attachment 99505
> View attachment 99506
> View attachment 99507


----------



## Matt08642

Ordered an HSS pickguard for my Strat + a DiMarzio Evolution for the bridge. Time to completely change how that thing sounds as I decide if it's the single coils I don't like or the guitar itself lol.


----------



## USMarine75

Matt08642 said:


> Ordered an HSS pickguard for my Strat + a DiMarzio Evolution for the bridge. Time to completely change how that thing sounds as I decide if it's the single coils I don't like or the guitar itself lol.



What tones were you liking to get out of it? The Evolution is hot and bright and I’m not sure in a Strat it won’t be overly so? I liked it a lot in the Charvel ProMod I had but I def had to tweak my amp accordingly. 

Why not EVH Wolfgang, EVH Frankenstein, or SD ‘78? Proper hot-rodded Strat right there lol.


----------



## Matt08642

USMarine75 said:


> What tones were you liking to get out of it? The Evolution is hot and bright and I’m not sure in a Strat it won’t be overly so? I liked it a lot in the Charvel ProMod I had but I def had to tweak my amp accordingly.
> 
> Why not EVH Wolfgang, EVH Frankenstein, or SD ‘78? Proper hot-rodded Strat right there lol.



Always wanted to try an Evolution and they were in stock  I was considering a JB or a Super Distortion but the JB was $40 more and the Super Distortion wasn't in stock. Going to keep an eye out locally for used pickups to play with in this guitar.

I also have a Nazgul/Sentient set that I never opened but figured the Nazgul would be disgusting in standard/Eb.

Worst case scenario I throw the Evolution in my RG and it gets new life!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> What tones were you liking to get out of it? The Evolution is hot and bright and I’m not sure in a Strat it won’t be overly so? I liked it a lot in the Charvel ProMod I had but I def had to tweak my amp accordingly.
> 
> Why not EVH Wolfgang, EVH Frankenstein, or SD ‘78? Proper hot-rodded Strat right there lol.


I didn't find the evo that bright tbh, and I had it in a brighter sounding guitar. Definitely brighter than the satchur8, but not brighter than say the illuminators or dsonic or the transition (which is disgustingly bright).


----------



## USMarine75

One more. 

@narad can confirm, but I believe this says “your stupid expensive hobby is stupid and expensive” in Kanji.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone says the Evo is bright, and it definitely isn't dark, but it's really hairy and aggressive, so if you're a little sloppy or not used to those mids it's not very forgiving, like an overly bright setup can be.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone says the Evo is bright, and it definitely isn't dark, but it's really hairy and aggressive, so if you're a little sloppy or not used to those mids it's not very forgiving, like an overly bright setup can be.



I mean like yeah that’s a way clearer and better description of what I was trying to say and all but whatever.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> One more.
> 
> @narad can confirm, but I believe this says “your stupid expensive hobby is stupid and expensive” in Kanji.
> 
> View attachment 99510



Well it's contextual. When it's written on a guitar pedal it translates roughly to "This is the way"


----------



## squids

Anyone have opinions on small-medium tube amp setups? I'm looking at a Mesa Badlander 50w or the revised PRS Archon (quite a price difference between them), both would have a fortin 33 in front. To make things even more interesting, I am very amused with the friedman JJ-Jr, tried my strandberg thru one and was totally blown away by how sick it sounded without any pedals in front. Ideal sound is sort of Artificial Brain mixed with Revocation, but i also play blue oyster cult covers in a band occasionally haha.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

squids said:


> Anyone have opinions on small-medium tube amp setups? I'm looking at a Mesa Badlander 50w or the revised PRS Archon (quite a price difference between them), both would have a fortin 33 in front. To make things even more interesting, I am very amused with the friedman JJ-Jr, tried my strandberg thru one and was totally blown away by how sick it sounded without any pedals in front. Ideal sound is sort of Artificial Brain mixed with Revocation, but i also play blue oyster cult covers in a band occasionally haha.


if you want a revocation type sound just grab a 5153 or go for a synergy pittbull setup (since getting a legit pittbull is way harder anymore). Dave used a 5153 for Outer ones, and pittbull for earlier stuff. 
Archon can cop those tones pretty well too ime. Granted I had the 100w version, 50 is prob not quite as burly sounding.


----------



## squids

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you want a revocation type sound just grab a 5153 or go for a synergy pittbull setup (since getting a legit pittbull is way harder anymore). Dave used a 5153 for Outer ones, and pittbull for earlier stuff.
> Archon can cop those tones pretty well too ime. Granted I had the 100w version, 50 is prob not quite as burly sounding.



Ive played through an Archon 100 and it definitely had that bite, without any boost.
How about a Mesa Mark V 25? theres one locally for a pretty good deal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

squids said:


> Ive played through an Archon 100 and it definitely had that bite, without any boost.
> How about a Mesa Mark V 25? theres one locally for a pretty good deal.


The big boy marks are great at those types of tones. No idea about the lower wattage ones.


----------



## LCW

Arrived yesterday…


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## mmr007

LCW said:


> Arrived yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 99621
> 
> 
> View attachment 99622


Every thing about that pedal and the packaging is sweet. I would be like the kid that gets a toy for xmas and just plays with the box. So only 333 made huh? Used market markup is brutal for it


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 99634


I had to mute JHS on Instagram over stuff like this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So I've got this incoming now.


----------



## USMarine75

Another translation for @narad but loosely I think this one is “your wife likes it when you order more pedals because she’s sleeping with the delivery man”.

Based on the guitarist’s personal one of these (which is based on Triangle Muff v1):



Here it is in band setting:


----------



## LCW

mmr007 said:


> Every thing about that pedal and the packaging is sweet. I would be like the kid that gets a toy for xmas and just plays with the box. So only 333 made huh? Used market markup is brutal for it



There was a first batch earlier this year of 333 sold direct from KHDH. Then this 2nd batch of 333 recently sold through Behemoth’s webstore.

The flippers are already at work. Asking $500-600. Some guy has #1/333 from the first batch listed for $3000. People suck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

In honor of page 666, this has been calling my name for awhile:




It was between this and the Modern and I just didn't like the transparent finish on the Modern in person.


----------



## USMarine75

LCW said:


> There was a first batch earlier this year of 333 sold direct from KHDH. Then this 2nd batch of 333 recently sold through Behemoth’s webstore.
> 
> The flippers are already at work. Asking $500-600. Some guy has #1/333 from the first batch listed for $3000. People suck.



Ugh so much of this. The CKK Scream Honey (a MIC pedal) was like $179 new 6 mo ago and now flippers post them for $700-1k. That Waza ToneBender that looks 100/10 and sounds good but nothing special. Isle of Tone copies of Solasound going for more than Solasound. Yuck.


----------



## Choop

MaxOfMetal said:


> In honor of page 666, this has been calling my name for awhile:
> 
> View attachment 99638
> 
> 
> It was between this and the Modern and I just didn't like the transparent finish on the Modern in person.



SGs are the best Gs!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> So I've got this incoming now.



Bloody wikia link.


----------



## Tree

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Bloody wikia link.



I really want to like these, but that headstock just kills me on the 6/7 strings. It looks off unless it's an 8 string. Hell, I'll probably still end up with one


----------



## Ericjutsu

I'm gassing hard for a guitar with a roasted maple fretboard/neck and SS frets. There aren't enough of guitars with those specs!


----------



## broangiel

Ericjutsu said:


> I'm gassing hard for a guitar with a roasted maple fretboard/neck and SS frets. There aren't enough of guitars with those specs!


I would think an EBMM would do. A stingray or cutlass, for instance.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

>page 666

FUCK I OVERSLEPT


----------



## thebeesknees22

bah, i got drawn in by sales and vouchers from plugin-alliance and picked up the lindell 50 for $24.99. Gave it a whirl over my lunch break and I dug it. 

@The Spanish Inquisition - lol time to go back to sleep.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a kustom double cross for a decent price. Might pull the trigger today tbh


----------



## DudeManBrother

Grabbed a new tube mic. It’s a Beesneez James. Hand built in Australia. I have an okay selection of cardioid condensers (I think 5), but no Omni or figure 8. This does all 3, plus it’s stepped at 9 points so I can get all the in between pickup patterns as well. I’ve only messed with it briefly, but it’s beautifully mid forward and smooth. It really puts a vocal right up front.


----------



## CanserDYI

Sorry guys, getting a post in on page 666, but god damn it I know I dont need to spend the money but I'm buying a god damn Silverburst LP. I just fucking need one to throw on the wall and stop me from hours and hours of lusting.

@DudeManBrother can I come over and play? My mom doesnt buy me toys like that....


----------



## rokket2005

CME finally delivered my birthday present just in time for my half birthday. To be fair it is a month earlier than they said it was going to ship.

I've been hearing about how great classic vibes are for years, and I think I played a cv strat a long time ago, but after playing basically nothing but prs' for 8 years I realize how amazing my guitars are. It's not bad by any means, the body and the switches and everything are fine, the fretboard and frets are rough though so I'll have to polish them up. I have to slot the nut a little deeper on the low e too. There also is a line on the edge of the fretboard where the dye (I'm assuming the fretboard is dyed darker) didn't take and it kind of looks like a streak in ebony, along with a little bit of tape residue here and there that I mostly got off now. I don't really mind the streak, and I'm actually glad that's it's mostly darker to contrast with pink. The back of the neck is really nice though. Overall it's a cool guitar, just needs a little love.


----------



## CanserDYI

rokket2005 said:


> CME finally delivered my birthday present just in time for my half birthday. To be fair it is a month earlier than they said it was going to ship.
> 
> I've been hearing about how great classic vibes are for years, and I think I played a cv strat a long time ago, but after playing basically nothing but prs' for 8 years I realize how amazing my guitars are. It's not bad but any means, the body and the switches and everything are fine, the fretboard and frets are rough though so I'll have to polish them up. I have to slot the nut a little deeper on the low e too. There also is a line on the edge of the fretboard where the dye (I'm assuming the fretboard is dyed darker) didn't take and it kind of looks like a streak in ebony, along with a little bit of tape residue here and there that I mostly got off now. I don't really mind the streak, and I'm actually glad that's it's mostly darker to contrast with pink. The back of the neck is really nice though. Overall it's a cool guitar, just needs a little love.
> View attachment 99674


Bruh. You have a custom shop guitars worth of switch games behind that, my kid legit freaked when he saw this lol


----------



## rokket2005

CanserDYI said:


> Bruh. You have a custom shop guitars worth of switch games behind that, my kid legit freaked when he saw this lol


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 99636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another translation for @narad but loosely I think this one is “your wife likes it when you order more pedals because she’s sleeping with the delivery man”.
> 
> Based on the guitarist’s personal one of these (which is based on Triangle Muff v1):
> View attachment 99637
> 
> 
> Here it is in band setting:




Since the only languages I learned were Latin and Japanese, you'd think I was setup perfectly for translating "Hizumitas", but I got nothing. Probably gonna buy it though.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Since the only languages I learned were Latin and Japanese, you'd think I was setup perfectly for translating "Hizumitas", but I got nothing. Probably gonna buy it though.



Don’t forget the Waza FZ1W.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Don’t forget the Waza FZ1W.



I'm on it.


----------



## mmr007

i am moving ever closer to getting one of these. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## odibrom

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 99675
> 
> i am moving ever closer to getting one of these. Anyone have any experience?



I've heard some demos and those things are super versatile.


----------



## USMarine75

Any insiders know if they’ll be a Boss OD-500 or OD-200 v2 soon?


----------



## youngthrasher9

odibrom said:


> I've heard some demos and those things are super versatile.


This being said, try it before you buy it if you can. Hughes and Kettner, in my experience, has its own “thing” going on. I can’t quite describe it. Almost hifi sounding, I’d say. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## odibrom

youngthrasher9 said:


> This being said, try it before you buy it if you can. Hughes and Kettner, in my experience, has its own “thing” going on. I can’t quite describe it. Almost hifi sounding, I’d say. Your mileage may vary.



That's kind of lesson #3 on SSO...


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## sleewell

Line 6 powercab 112 incoming woo woot. 

Looking for it to replace the quilter and 2x12 part of my rig.


----------



## CanserDYI

sleewell said:


> Line 6 powercab 112 incoming woo woot.
> 
> Looking for it to replace the quilter and 2x12 part of my rig.


Please do a write up on that, I'm wanting a powercab but keep hearing different things.


----------



## budda

Can anyone vouch that the ESP USA thin U is a tiny bit beefier than the LTD thin U?


----------



## mmr007

don't laugh but...


----------



## Ericjutsu

mmr007 said:


> don't laugh but...


I just bought an X3. It's fun to use. I especially like some of the clean patches.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> don't laugh but...





Ericjutsu said:


> I just bought an X3. It's fun to use. I especially like some of the clean patches.



Yeah I've seen some guys that still use these old things for bass or clean sounds still. The dude from AFI and Robert DeLeo from STP. I might be wrong but I think dUg Pinnick used one before he switched to his sig Tech 21 gear.


----------



## 4Eyes

budda said:


> Can anyone vouch that the ESP USA thin U is a tiny bit beefier than the LTD thin U?


I've heard ESP in general, including all sub brands, is super inconsistent when it comes to neck profiles, even with same shape on the same model and thickness may vary...that being said, I wouldn't be much worried if difference is tiny bit. I have no issues switching between super thin Ibby Super Wizard HP , E-II Eclipse with Thin U and my custom with Modern C profile. All different profiles, scales and I don't give a damn thing about the necks anymore.

Don't let "tiny" difference in the neck thickness hold you back from getting/trying something interesting.


----------



## budda

4Eyes said:


> I've heard ESP in general, including all sub brands, is super inconsistent when it comes to neck profiles, even with same shape on the same model and thickness may vary...that being said, I wouldn't be much worried if difference is tiny bit. I have no issues switching between super thin Ibby Super Wizard HP , E-II Eclipse with Thin U and my custom with Modern C profile. All different profiles, scales and I don't give a damn thing about the necks anymore.
> 
> Don't let "tiny" difference in the neck thickness hold you back from getting/trying something interesting.



Thin necks and I are very tempermental, so Im not dropping $4k+ on an experiment


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

budda said:


> Can anyone vouch that the ESP USA thin U is a tiny bit beefier than the LTD thin U?


Can confirm.

Not to mention that the LTD come with 14 in radius and USA with 12, so it definitely feels different.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

There's an empty shell of an Epiphone LP Standard 60's and I'm heavily tempted to buy it to build it however I like.


----------



## budda

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> Not to mention that the LTD come with 14 in radius and USA with 12, so it definitely feels different.



I didn't even think of the radius, good catch! 7.5, 9.5, 10 and 12 in this house


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Just ordered a Vertical 2x12 Vader Cab, I'm done flipping through hundreds of IR's on my FM3.


----------



## Tree

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Just ordered a Vertical 2x12 Vader Cab, I'm done flipping through hundreds of IR's on my FM3.



Congrats! You don't really see anyone running Vaders these days, sadly.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Tree said:


> Congrats! You don't really see anyone running Vaders these days, sadly.


I know right! He mentioned on Facebook yesterday he was making another short run, asked if he could make a vertical 2x12 and he said yes, probably should've asked for an angled cab but oh well.
He sent me a photo of a previous one he had done.. looks sick! Should be ready mid December.


----------



## narad

My three year search has ended:


----------



## Ericjutsu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I've seen some guys that still use these old things for bass or clean sounds still. The dude from AFI and Robert DeLeo from STP. I might be wrong but I think dUg Pinnick used one before he switched to his sig Tech 21 gear.


I think Monuments may use it on occasion still. Tesseract used it for clean tones for a while. I think they profiled their Pod clean tone on their quad cortex


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

budda said:


> Thin necks and I are very tempermental, so Im not dropping $4k+ on an experiment


The only thin neck I can play without getting cramps is the one on my RG7620, even then it's probably my least favorite neck shape out of my herd of guitars. I don't really consider the ESP thin neck carve to be very thin at all, I'd consider it just slightly thinner than a medium thickness neck. The neck on my 7 string and 6 string LTD 1000 series are both listen as thin and NOT the extra thin U. So while I cannot compare the thin U to the extra thin U, I can say as a bigger neck lover that I feel comfortable and actually enjoy the thin U shape. For reference my favorite neck shape is the PRS wide fat carve.


----------



## Empryrean

tried out Midi Guitar 2 to see if I would actually like playing some VST instruments with guitar first.. it’s a blast, hope this tracks better!


----------



## BMFan30

I'm probably going to get some of the ML Amps plugins since they're on sale.
https://ml-sound-lab.com/


Empryrean said:


> tried out Midi Guitar 2 to see if I would actually like playing some VST instruments with guitar first.. it’s a blast, hope this tracks better!


I'm not sure which DAW you use but some have a dump to midi function for wav recordings.


----------



## mmr007

narad said:


> My three year search has ended:


That looks like something JHS would dedicate have a youtube episode to just to detail how special it is


----------



## narad

mmr007 said:


> That looks like something JHS would dedicate have a youtube episode to just to detail how special it is



And then explain how you can cop all its tones from a $90 pedal.


----------



## Empryrean

BMFan30 said:


> I'm probably going to get some of the ML Amps plugins since they're on sale.
> https://ml-sound-lab.com/
> 
> I'm not sure which DAW you use but some have a dump to midi function for wav recordings.



I use reaper and tried to see about doing something like that but I think I enjoy performing the other instrument’s sounds more than I like recording haha


----------



## 4Eyes

budda said:


> Thin necks and I are very tempermental, so Im not dropping $4k+ on an experiment


ESP Thin U neck is not very thin  nothing to worry about if you don't like thin necks


----------



## BMFan30

Empryrean said:


> I use reaper and tried to see about doing something like that but I think I enjoy performing the other instrument’s sounds more than I like recording haha


In Fl Studio after you have laid your recording down. You right click the wav sample you just recorded and there is a "bounce down to midi function" which automatically breaks your recording down to midi notes you can then edit further. It's not perfect but it really helps. 

I'm not sure how to do that in Reaper yet because I'm new to it but I'm betting there is a script or another function you can run that is similar. Reaper does a lot but cost pennies.


----------



## USMarine75

mmr007 said:


> That looks like something JHS would dedicate have a youtube episode to just to detail how special it is





narad said:


> And then explain how you can cop all its tones from a $90 pedal.



Oh what you thinks it’s funny to cost people money like that? Cuz dammit I would buy it if Josh made it. Can you imagine what that 9-in-1 pedal would look like?


----------



## USMarine75

Also, as hinted above…

Bought me one of them low serial number first year (2010) EVH Special tobacco burst quilt top guitars… back when they were MIJ and had flat tops.

Lightly flamed neck with some Birdseye on the maple fretboard too.


----------



## USMarine75

^ how is this not more popular around here? Absolutely crushed alone or in front of amp. Only complaint is too much treble. Had to zero presence on Splawn and turn amp treble to 4/10. Also sometimes if the settings were too high there were a lot of noisy/ugly overtones (artifacts?) produced. 




^ Incredible into a clean amp as a rock rhythm tone. Super clear. If you goose the treble on pedal even an LP neck humbucker is tight and clear for rock rhythm. Also good into an already dirty amp. This is a keeper. 



^ so… I bought this because I love Tim Pierce. No, you have a problem!


----------



## squids

Picking up a Science Decolonizer tonight! very excite

Will post about how it sounds after i spend some time with it, not a ton of info about that head in particular on the web.


----------



## laxu

Next purchase will be more Evidence Audio SIS cables. I'm like a couple of cables short from "completing" my board.

I scored a Morningstar ML5 loop switcher for very good price and it fit just perfectly under my Temple Audio Trio 21 pedalboard. A bit difficult to operate but once I get it all hooked up via MIDI it doesn't matter that it's under there.


----------



## mmr007

So it came today and this will make a fun little practice amp to plug into my mixer. Since I live in an apartment with walls so thin I can hear my neighbor clear his throat after dinner, fart in his sleep and then blow his nose when he wakes up in the morning my tube amps get no real use except at low low volumes.


----------



## narad

Yo! It's another ESP Horizon!





Curious to compare the Maple/Mahogany vs. Alder ones.


----------



## Xaeldaren

narad said:


> Yo! It's another ESP Horizon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to compare the Maple/Mahogany vs. Alder ones.



HOW CAN YOU AFFORD THESE THINGS.


----------



## narad

Xaeldaren said:


> HOW CAN YOU AFFORD THESE THINGS.



They go out almost as constantly as they come in. Gonna be a Horizon showdown between an H-I alder, H-I maple/mah, H-II maple/mah, and at least one will have to go afterwards. I'm kinda leaning towards this one but depends on how much it'll cost to fix the headstock chip.


----------



## StevenC

Xaeldaren said:


> HOW CAN YOU AFFORD THESE THINGS.


narad lives in a shack made of guitar cases


----------



## Xaeldaren

narad said:


> They go out almost as constantly as they come in. Gonna be a Horizon showdown between an H-I alder, H-I maple/mah, H-II maple/mah, and at least one will have to go afterwards. I'm kinda leaning towards this one but depends on how much it'll cost to fix the headstock chip.



I appreciate the genuine answer to a facetious question! I'm just jealous - spent the last few years unemployed, got a decent job, and the first thing I'm doing is ordering a Mayones, so I can't talk much.


----------



## narad

Xaeldaren said:


> I appreciate the genuine answer to a facetious question! I'm just jealous - spent the last few years unemployed, got a decent job, and the first thing I'm doing is ordering a Mayones, so I can't talk much.



And a Mayones is a good 2-4x the price of these old Horizons ;-)



StevenC said:


> narad lives in a shack made of guitar cases



Unfortunately all the ESPs in Japan come with gigbags, so it's more of a tent-based shanty town.


----------



## CanserDYI

narad said:


> They go out almost as constantly as they come in. Gonna be a Horizon showdown between an H-I alder, H-I maple/mah, H-II maple/mah, and at least one will have to go afterwards. I'm kinda leaning towards this one but depends on how much it'll cost to fix the headstock chip.


Those red ones you posted a few weeks/months ago? This one wins imo at least in the looks dept, but the others were pretty rad.


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> Those red ones you posted a few weeks/months ago? This one wins imo at least in the looks dept, but the others were pretty rad.



Yea, those were both really good but wound up selling the Kiso CS one, still have the 80s one.


----------



## USMarine75

I have a MIAB addiction so…


----------



## USMarine75

So what is the current consensus regarding elite reverb pedals? 

Strymon seemed on top for awhile but I watched a demo of the UA reverb and not only did it seem to be the winner, but the comment section seemed to agree like 90%. I was looking at the Catalinbread Talisman since my fav is Plate Reverb, but the UA seemed to be next level. 

Same with tape echo and delay. Seemed like Catalinbread and Strymon were tops, but the UA Starlight seems to be the current belle of the ball?

I already have an Eventide H9, but that only allows one effect at a time. So I’m looking to add some alternatives.


----------



## mmr007

USMarine75 said:


> I have a MIAB addiction so…
> 
> View attachment 99962


I just watched a Pete Thorn video with him demoing that pedal and holy shit the tone he gets with the Suhr strat at the 30 second mark is exactly what every guitarist should want


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> So what is the current consensus regarding elite reverb pedals?
> 
> Strymon seemed on top for awhile but I watched a demo of the UA reverb and not only did it seem to be the winner, but the comment section seemed to agree like 90%. I was looking at the Catalinbread Talisman since my fav is Plate Reverb, but the UA seemed to be next level.
> 
> Same with tape echo and delay. Seemed like Catalinbread and Strymon were tops, but the UA Starlight seems to be the current belle of the ball?
> 
> I already have an Eventide H9, but that only allows one effect at a time. So I’m looking to add some alternatives.


Get a used H9 Core and Max it out for free. Or get a Space.


----------



## SamSam

Currently planning a string and random bits order again. I want an extra tremol-no as well (perhaps two). I also want a microphone for vocals, I am thinking either a sennheiser e835 or 935 for a mix of cleans and growls (mainly backing).

I have a strong urge to buy a new guitar. I haven't bought one this year so far (I think). I did buy 3 last year though. 

Currently mulling over the RG565 in orange.

Or a Green Dot. I've wanted a Green Dot for fucking years.

Or an Aristides Green Dot Tribute.


----------



## USMarine75

Me lately spamming all my MIC and MII Epiphones and Squiers… not to mention I just started collecting cheap old Boss pedals. Is this about me ?




(PS a special F you shoutout to DylanTalksTone on YouTube)



SamSam said:


> Currently planning a string and random bits order again. I want an extra tremol-no as well (perhaps two). I also want a microphone for vocals, I am thinking either a sennheiser e835 or 935 for a mix of cleans and growls (mainly backing).
> 
> I have a strong urge to buy a new guitar. I haven't bought one this year so far (I think). I did buy 3 last year though.
> 
> Currently mulling over the RG565 in orange.
> 
> Or a Green Dot. I've wanted a Green Dot for fucking years.
> 
> Or an Aristides Green Dot Tribute.



The 565 reissue is legit. I guess the fret ends aren’t as nice as Prestiges of the past. But other than that it is a full on 90s shred machine. Super thin and wide neck. Pickups are keepers for shred/fusion/90s rock and metal. Only reason to change is if you’re buying to play Necrogoblikon instead of Whitesnake.


----------



## laxu

USMarine75 said:


> So what is the current consensus regarding elite reverb pedals?
> 
> Strymon seemed on top for awhile but I watched a demo of the UA reverb and not only did it seem to be the winner, but the comment section seemed to agree like 90%. I was looking at the Catalinbread Talisman since my fav is Plate Reverb, but the UA seemed to be next level.
> 
> Same with tape echo and delay. Seemed like Catalinbread and Strymon were tops, but the UA Starlight seems to be the current belle of the ball?
> 
> I already have an Eventide H9, but that only allows one effect at a time. So I’m looking to add some alternatives.



The UA pedals seem to score highly for sound but I can't recommend anyone to buy them for the following reasons:

Zero remote control functionality. No expression support, no MIDI control. That's worse than a 10 years old Strymon.
Single preset in a pedal that could easily use more. On the Starlight accessing it is inconvenient.
Secondary functions behind a phone app requiring a UA account. If in the future UA goes bankrupt or simply closes their servers then you will never be able to change those settings again. There is no functionality that actually requires the UA account, they just want your info so they can market shit.
Reports of flaky BT connectivity. BT connectivity to a freakin' pedal is so stupid in the first place.
I have low confidence in UA supporting their products. UA OX hasn't received updates for several years now and people complain about their audio interface drivers on newer MacOS systems but especially on Windows where using them in anything but a DAW seems rather broken.
IMO UA's high prices are just not warranted.

I would pick between Strymon and Source Audio. I went with the Volante and Nightsky for my delay/reverb needs and love both. Easy to use, extremely versatile. The Strymon Nightsky is more like "build your own reverb with blackjack and hookers" which is not what everyone wants. I don't care for spring reverbs or authentic plate reverbs etc so I'm happy working with more "I don't know what this is but it sounds real good" reverb stuff.

Source Audio Ventris would be my choice if I wanted a more traditional "pick a reverb type, tweak a tiny bit" pedal. Collider if you want both delay/reverb in the same package. I have a Strymon Flint on my board as well but I am thinking of replacing it with a Collider to have a second delay option, not that I really need one.

Free The Tone's offerings might be worth a look too if you want something simpler.


----------



## SamSam

USMarine75 said:


> The 565 reissue is legit. I guess the fret ends aren’t as nice as Prestiges of the past. But other than that it is a full on 90s shred machine. Super thin and wide neck. Pickups are keepers for shred/fusion/90s rock and metal. Only reason to change is if you’re buying to play Necrogoblikon instead of Whitesnake.



I actually have a Dimarzio Norton that I bought by accident that I haven't tried yet (a current favorite of mine is the PAF7 and I want to see how they compare as I've read that they have some similarities). The white pickup would look good with the orange finish. That's a good enough reason I reckon.

Plus I can get a brand new one for less than £600 delivered...


----------



## USMarine75

laxu said:


> The UA pedals seem to score highly for sound but I can't recommend anyone to buy them for the following reasons:
> 
> Zero remote control functionality. No expression support, no MIDI control. That's worse than a 10 years old Strymon.
> Single preset in a pedal that could easily use more. On the Starlight accessing it is inconvenient.
> Secondary functions behind a phone app requiring a UA account. If in the future UA goes bankrupt or simply closes their servers then you will never be able to change those settings again. There is no functionality that actually requires the UA account, they just want your info so they can market shit.
> Reports of flaky BT connectivity. BT connectivity to a freakin' pedal is so stupid in the first place.
> I have low confidence in UA supporting their products. UA OX hasn't received updates for several years now and people complain about their audio interface drivers on newer MacOS systems but especially on Windows where using them in anything but a DAW seems rather broken.
> IMO UA's high prices are just not warranted.
> 
> I would pick between Strymon and Source Audio. I went with the Volante and Nightsky for my delay/reverb needs and love both. Easy to use, extremely versatile. The Strymon Nightsky is more like "build your own reverb with blackjack and hookers" which is not what everyone wants. I don't care for spring reverbs or authentic plate reverbs etc so I'm happy working with more "I don't know what this is but it sounds real good" reverb stuff.
> 
> Source Audio Ventris would be my choice if I wanted a more traditional "pick a reverb type, tweak a tiny bit" pedal. Collider if you want both delay/reverb in the same package. I have a Strymon Flint on my board as well but I am thinking of replacing it with a Collider to have a second delay option, not that I really need one.
> 
> Free The Tone's offerings might be worth a look too if you want something simpler.



10/10 reply thanks! 

I should have mentioned I’m mostly looking for mostly transparent FX and not ambient / oscillating craziness. I enjoy really effected tones sometimes (I played my Nux Roctary for like an hour yesterday - what a great pedal for dirt cheap btw!). Same with the H9. But I’m mostly looking for something mild that just complements my core tone.


----------



## laxu

USMarine75 said:


> 10/10 reply thanks!
> 
> I should have mentioned I’m mostly looking for mostly transparent FX and not ambient / oscillating craziness. I enjoy really effected tones sometimes (I played my Nux Roctary for like an hour yesterday - what a great pedal for dirt cheap btw!). Same with the H9. But I’m mostly looking for something mild that just complements my core tone.


Then maybe the Free The Tone Ambispace could be what you are after? Despite the name its reverbs are pretty "meat and potatoes" with nothing too wild on offer.


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> 10/10 reply thanks!
> 
> I should have mentioned I’m mostly looking for mostly transparent FX and not ambient / oscillating craziness. I enjoy really effected tones sometimes (I played my Nux Roctary for like an hour yesterday - what a great pedal for dirt cheap btw!). Same with the H9. But I’m mostly looking for something mild that just complements my core tone.


If you just want a high end reverb pedal for more tame stuff, I'd go for Source Audio. All the Strymons I've played sound a bit rubbish honestly, so if you're not looking for wild stuff the Space can do then get the SA.

Alternative: Poly Beebo does all of this and IRs.


----------



## USMarine75

The other option as mentioned was already mentioned… another H9? I know Pete Thorn had a dual H9 rig for awhile. Since I already have a Max the second I can buy a cheap Core and Max it for free. Only downside is they’re being discontinued with no more new algorithms. And I think some variety might be better than two of the same. 

But something like this is perfect for me… just a simple reverb that’s complementing your tone and not your actual tone. It’s just a one trick pony (Plate only).


----------



## Bearitone

Have you considered an EHX Oceans 12?



USMarine75 said:


> So what is the current consensus regarding elite reverb pedals?
> 
> Strymon seemed on top for awhile but I watched a demo of the UA reverb and not only did it seem to be the winner, but the comment section seemed to agree like 90%. I was looking at the Catalinbread Talisman since my fav is Plate Reverb, but the UA seemed to be next level.
> 
> Same with tape echo and delay. Seemed like Catalinbread and Strymon were tops, but the UA Starlight seems to be the current belle of the ball?
> 
> I already have an Eventide H9, but that only allows one effect at a time. So I’m looking to add some alternatives.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Have you considered an EHX Oceans 12?



Yeah I actually really liked the demos of the 11 and 12 that I watched. 

I also forgot to mention I have a HOF2. I havent experimented enough with it yet to know if that’s a keeper. Some of the Tone Prints were nice. I feel like it sounds like a digital effect and colors my tone though.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I actually really liked the demos of the 11 and 12 that I watched.
> 
> I also forgot to mention I have a HOF2. I havent experimented enough with it yet to know if that’s a keeper. Some of the Tone Prints were nice. I feel like it sounds like a digital effect and colors my tone though.



I had the 11 and it kicks ass. Seriously considering the 12


----------



## squids

NAD!!

Excuse the plastic around the cab, was too excited to plug it in to move it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

squids said:


> NAD!!
> 
> Excuse the plastic around the cab, was too excited to plug it in to move it.


sickkk. I was looking into getting a decolonizer a while ago, but just didn't hear enough metal clips to sway me.


----------



## USMarine75

Just an update…

I hadn’t played the Catalinbread Dreamcoat and Skewer Blackmore pedal set since that first day. Had a few minutes so I dialed them in for classic rock settings according to the included cheat sheet. Into a clean combo with an EVH Wolfgang at apt appropriate volume. On bridge pickup it’s too bright (easily adjustable of course especially on an LP) but on the neck pickup it shines. Really brightens up the pickup and makes it stand out for that big 70s midrange rhythm tone - think Hot Blooded. On the bridge pickup think Smoke on the Water. And it gets kind of a nice velvety fuzz when you dig in or actually quite clean when you pick softly. It actually really nailed the Nick Johnston Remarkably Human licks I was playing. Great for dynamic leads. I have a feeling this is a tone that gets markedly better the louder you turn in up too.

Basically just a treble booster into a 70s preamp. You could prob get same tone from any stacked combo like this. I’d be curious to see if I could tell the difference between this and another TB pedal into the EP3 booster.

This set is meant to do so much more but this sound alone would be killer if you’re doing anything classic rock. Basically this would absolutely stand out in a loud 70s style live mix… So Ritchie Blackmore lol.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Just an update…
> 
> I hadn’t played the Catalinbread Dreamcoat and Skewer Blackmore pedal set since that first day. Had a few minutes so I dialed them in for classic rock settings according to the included cheat sheet. Into a clean combo with an EVH Wolfgang at apt appropriate volume. On bridge pickup it’s too bright (easily adjustable of course especially on an LP) but on the neck pickup it shines. Really brightens up the pickup and makes it stand out for that big 70s midrange rhythm tone - think Hot Blooded. On the bridge pickup think Smoke on the Water. And it gets kind of a nice velvety fuzz when you dig in or actually quite clean when you pick softly. It actually really nailed the Nick Johnston Remarkably Human licks I was playing. Great for dynamic leads. I have a feeling this is a tone that gets markedly better the louder you turn in up too.
> 
> Basically just a treble booster into a 70s preamp. You could prob get same tone from any stacked combo like this. I’d be curious to see if I could tell the difference between this and another TB pedal into the EP3 booster.
> 
> This set is meant to do so much more but this sound alone would be killer if you’re doing anything classic rock. Basically this would absolutely stand out in a loud 70s style live mix… So Ritchie Blackmore lol.
> 
> View attachment 100053



So I just tried the splatty fuzz setting with TB in front. Even more fun! Not the right crowd here I know… but now I want to be in a splatty fuzz band lol. The medium splatty settings reminded me of this…


----------



## budda

I tried a '79 tobacco burst LPC today. Spent an hr and a half with it, found out the consignee would take $300 less, but ultimately I decided to pass. Cool to try out though.


----------



## USMarine75

laxu said:


> The UA pedals seem to score highly for sound but I can't recommend anyone to buy them for the following reasons:
> 
> Zero remote control functionality. No expression support, no MIDI control. That's worse than a 10 years old Strymon.
> Single preset in a pedal that could easily use more. On the Starlight accessing it is inconvenient.
> Secondary functions behind a phone app requiring a UA account. If in the future UA goes bankrupt or simply closes their servers then you will never be able to change those settings again. There is no functionality that actually requires the UA account, they just want your info so they can market shit.
> Reports of flaky BT connectivity. BT connectivity to a freakin' pedal is so stupid in the first place.
> I have low confidence in UA supporting their products. UA OX hasn't received updates for several years now and people complain about their audio interface drivers on newer MacOS systems but especially on Windows where using them in anything but a DAW seems rather broken.
> IMO UA's high prices are just not warranted.
> 
> I would pick between Strymon and Source Audio. I went with the Volante and Nightsky for my delay/reverb needs and love both. Easy to use, extremely versatile. The Strymon Nightsky is more like "build your own reverb with blackjack and hookers" which is not what everyone wants. I don't care for spring reverbs or authentic plate reverbs etc so I'm happy working with more "I don't know what this is but it sounds real good" reverb stuff.
> 
> Source Audio Ventris would be my choice if I wanted a more traditional "pick a reverb type, tweak a tiny bit" pedal. Collider if you want both delay/reverb in the same package. I have a Strymon Flint on my board as well but I am thinking of replacing it with a Collider to have a second delay option, not that I really need one.
> 
> Free The Tone's offerings might be worth a look too if you want something simpler.



Have you or anyone else tried the Walrus Audio Mako R1? Thoughts? I like all of their pedals I own and it sound like it holds its own vs some of those other heavyweights and I can get one for a good price. Stereo, MIDI, and programmable.


----------



## narad

Arriving this week is this Mesa metal grill 4x12 I paid a ton to have retolexed in blonde like the old 80s Mesas. Only the guy did it in Fender-style so there are seams running along the top and bottom (Mesa style is one-piece and has the seams as cuts coming diagonally from the corners):







Like c'mon dude. I'm not paying $2k for a cab because anything will do. I just want to finally obtain a new version, exactly, of something that hasn't been made in like 30-40 years. Now this is going to irk me for fucking forever.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Kyle Jordan

^I have zero desire for some type of fuzz pedal, but the design of that one is incredibly cool.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> Have you or anyone else tried the Walrus Audio Mako R1? Thoughts? I like all of their pedals I own and it sound like it holds its own vs some of those other heavyweights and I can get one for a good price. Stereo, MIDI, and programmable.




Never mind I’ve read a bunch of bad reviews of the quality of reverbs.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Never mind I’ve read a bunch of bad reviews of the quality of reverbs.



Have you had a look at these? I have no hands-on experience but when they first came out I was really impressed with the demo.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


>





Kyle Jordan said:


> ^I have zero desire for some type of fuzz pedal, but the design of that one is incredibly cool.



Except it should have had just ONE footswitch


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


>



https://reverb.com/item/46756729-or...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=46756729

Numnumnum feeding that addiction.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Have you had a look at these? I have no hands-on experience but when they first came out I was really impressed with the demo.



I was sold on the Andertons vid alone. But…

@laxu made some good points above about potential issues.

Also, much like the WA Mako R1 there seems to be a bunch of the usual guys doing demos and all saying the exact same thing as if they’re reading off a marketing sheet. But I don’t see these on anyone’s boards. In all fairness they are new. But I see demos but no shots of them making someone’s board.

Right now I still think it’s this vs Big Sky.


----------



## mmr007

narad said:


> Have you had a look at these? I have no hands-on experience but when they first came out I was really impressed with the demo.


I'm pretty sure I learned how to do comms on one of those in basic training


----------



## budda

Well I found a used MC8 in canada for an ok-but-not-insane price and jumped on it, since I've been putting off said MC8 purchase for a while.

Now to buy a MIDI cable, update to the latest FW and get up and running. Then hopefully get some jams happening...

I did almost buy a '79 LPC yesterday though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Never mind I’ve read a bunch of bad reviews of the quality of reverbs.



I kept looking at the Julia and Monuments, but the videos didn't seem to great. The Julia chorus sounded oddly... stiff? Not very lush sounding at all. Hard to describe. And the Monuments didn't seem too mindblowing either.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kept looking at the Julia and Monuments, but the videos didn't seem to great. The Julia chorus sounded oddly... stiff? Not very lush sounding at all. Hard to describe. And the Monuments didn't seem too mindblowing either.


I built a clone of the Julia, and I like it a lot. It is basically a clone of the Boss CE-2, with a mix control, time delay control, and more speed available.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I built a clone of the Julia, and I like it a lot. It is basically a clone of the Boss CE-2, with a mix control, time delay control, and more speed available.



Weird, doesn't sound a lot like the CE2. Sounded like it's own thing.


----------



## budda

Waiting for @USMarine75 to start a YT channel called "my new toy" where he just does a 1m demo of the last thing he bought.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Waiting for @USMarine75 to start a YT channel called "my new toy" where he just does a 1m demo of the last thing he bought.



Anything more than a minute and I’d be more backed up than the LA port right now. 

Speaking of which… Bought one of these to try out…


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> I was sold on the Andertons vid alone. But…
> 
> @laxu made some good points above about potential issues.
> 
> Also, much like the WA Mako R1 there seems to be a bunch of the usual guys doing demos and all saying the exact same thing as if they’re reading off a marketing sheet. But I don’t see these on anyone’s boards. In all fairness they are new. But I see demos but no shots of them making someone’s board.
> 
> Right now I still think it’s this vs Big Sky.


Tosin had one on his board for a while, but I thiiiiiiink it's gone again.


----------



## Seabeast2000

budda said:


> Waiting for @USMarine75 to start a YT channel called "my new toy" where he just does a 1m demo of the last thing he bought.



14 videos per day,


USMarine75 said:


> https://reverb.com/item/46756729-or...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=46756729
> 
> Numnumnum feeding that addiction.



I am excite. I have a front-end spot on the board ready.


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> 14 videos per day,
> 
> 
> I am excite. I have a front-end spot on the board ready.



Well it’s hard to make YouTube vids when the UPS delivery person keeps interrupting me.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kept looking at the Julia and Monuments, but the videos didn't seem to great. The Julia chorus sounded oddly... stiff? Not very lush sounding at all. Hard to describe. And the Monuments didn't seem too mindblowing either.


Maybe check out the Red Witch Empress Deus. I was looking at picking up a Julia again until i heard demos of the Empress and now that’s the top pedal on my GAS list.


----------



## Bearitone

Finally got to play my Roadster today. Only got to play for like 20 minutes but, damn what an amp. I’ve never been able to cover this much ground before. And I’m finally satisfied with my low end too. 

Is there such a thing as an amp that is a hybrid of a 6505 and a Recto? Because I feel like that is what I would want to try next.


----------



## Necris

My Lab Series L11 is probably nearing 45 years old now so I've begun to assume something's going to fail eventually; unless I can find a pre-built clone of the preamp I'll probably pick up a Quilter Overdrive 200.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Maybe check out the Red Witch Empress Deus. I was looking at picking up a Julia again until i heard demos of the Empress and now that’s the top pedal on my GAS list.



This was awhile back, definitely not looking for a chorus at the moment. Just was pointing it out since we were talking about Walrus. If I was looking for a chorus, I'd check out the Alexander Sugarcube again.


----------



## Steo

Currently talking about picking up a 2nd hand Mi Audio Megalith Delta v1 pedal.


----------



## MFB

Just ordered some Gotoh GB350s to replace my stock Ibanez tuners that straight up fell apart on me this weekend while I was re-stringing my EDB600. I still have the string thankfully, so I'll throw that on when it gets here and not have to buy a full set; the bigger kicker is having to swap out the three other strings that went on fine and DON'T have broken tuners at the same time.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Is there such a thing as an amp that is a hybrid of a 6505 and a Recto? Because I feel like that is what I would want to try next.



I would also like to know.


----------



## migstopheles

i've heard people describe the MT-15 that way. as an owner of a roadster, a 5153 and an MT-15... i don't necessarily disagree


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Finally got to play my Roadster today. Only got to play for like 20 minutes but, damn what an amp. I’ve never been able to cover this much ground before. And I’m finally satisfied with my low end too.
> 
> Is there such a thing as an amp that is a hybrid of a 6505 and a Recto? Because I feel like that is what I would want to try next.



Framus Cobra


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Framus Cobra


Oh boy. That’s going to be a hard one to find haha


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Is there such a thing as an amp that is a hybrid of a 6505 and a Recto? Because I feel like that is what I would want to try next.



Probably a very early revision Recto or a Soldano SLO TBH.

Also look for an R&R SL/LD preamp.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably a very early revision Recto or a Soldano SLO TBH.
> 
> Also look for an R&R SL/LD preamp.


A Slo actually makes perfect sense now after re-listening to clips and considering the lineage of those two amps.


----------



## Anquished

I mean, I wanna buy a new guitar. But should probably invest in some Studio Monitors since I don't have any yet.


----------



## narad

Bearitone said:


> A Slo actually makes perfect sense now after re-listening to clips and considering the lineage of those two amps.



Honestly don't think it's gonna do it for you. I have a recto, a 5150, and a SLO, and I don't think the SLO combines the interesting properties of either of those amps in a useful way. I've never owned a KSR, but what you describe is in my mind closer to his amps. The Framus is also a good suggestion.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Oh boy. That’s going to be a hard one to find haha


Some techs won’t even touch them, either. They have been known to have reliability issues.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Placed my order. Turns out these pedals are rather hot so all stock went to the distributors, so they've reserved one of each from the next batch for me. 

Also ordered a Magik Arm for my RG with an Edge Zero 2 equipped. Current bar is too stiff but then loosens too quickly once I go hard on it. Hopefully these are more consistent.


----------



## narad

White/blonde mesa 4x12 has arrived:







Have a deal in place where we can swap it back and have another cab retolexed the correct Mesa way, but will take some time. Hard to know if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## gnoll

Uff, it can be really annoying when things are "just a little bit off" but the cab looks cool and I don't know if anybody else would know about the seam issue. I play a Mesa cab and I had no idea the tolex seams were diagonal until now. Most important is the cab sounds good right? And sometimes minor quirks can add some personality which ends up being not so bad in the long run. As long as it won't just keep eating at you over time, because in that case maybe it's worth getting it 100% right.


----------



## MFB

Not a purchase by any means, but a neighbor was getting rid of music gear (sounds like he's a studio guy) and he had a Headrush he gave to my step-dad who claims to have no use for it; so for the time being it's sitting in my apartment, and I gotta say, the Rock Bass preset he had on it sounds pretty, pretty good.

The amp stuff on the other hand, not doing a thing for me, so it's most likely going to be moving to my step-brother's around Thanksgiving since I've got enough equipment + a soon to be electronic drumkit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Not a purchase by any means, but a neighbor was getting rid of music gear (sounds like he's a studio guy) and he had a Headrush he gave to my step-dad who claims to have no use for it; so for the time being it's sitting in my apartment, and I gotta say, the Rock Bass preset he had on it sounds pretty, pretty good.
> 
> The amp stuff on the other hand, not doing a thing for me, so it's most likely going to be moving to my step-brother's around Thanksgiving since I've got enough equipment + a soon to be electronic drumkit


Hell, I’ll take it off your hands if you’re gifting it! (Just teasing around, man. Hope your step bro enjoys it, all joking aside.)


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hell, I’ll take it off your hands if you’re gifting it! (Just teasing around, man. Hope your step bro enjoys it, all joking aside.)



He might not even want it since he plays mostly acoustic stuff at this point, so honestly at that point it's mine to do whatever I want, and shipping it to someone who will put it to good use is my MO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> He might not even want it since he plays mostly acoustic stuff at this point, so honestly at that point it's mine to do whatever I want, and shipping it to someone who will put it to good use is my MO.


Well, let me know. I’d gladly put it to use if you have no other use for it.


----------



## ricky bobby

Is the Maxon OD808 still relevant?

I've tried so many damn overdrives and never seem content. Closest I've gotten was an Ibanez TS9DX on "+" mode but it always seemed lacking something. 

Feel like most of the bands from my heyday were all using them to boost their rigs. Been dragging my feet on one for the last couple years. Is it finally time? Otherwise I'll probably just get that Benson Preamp for my Fender and hate my chugging tone for years to come.


----------



## narad

gnoll said:


> Uff, it can be really annoying when things are "just a little bit off" but the cab looks cool and I don't know if anybody else would know about the seam issue. I play a Mesa cab and I had no idea the tolex seams were diagonal until now. Most important is the cab sounds good right? And sometimes minor quirks can add some personality which ends up being not so bad in the long run. As long as it won't just keep eating at you over time, because in that case maybe it's worth getting it 100% right.



Yea, it's like the uncanny valley... so close. And the guy did great work on all the other aspects of it. He's doing the amp headshell now, maybe I can learn to live with it between then.


----------



## Bearitone

ricky bobby said:


> Is the Maxon OD808 still relevant?
> 
> I've tried so many damn overdrives and never seem content. Closest I've gotten was an Ibanez TS9DX on "+" mode but it always seemed lacking something.
> 
> Feel like most of the bands from my heyday were all using them to boost their rigs. Been dragging my feet on one for the last couple years. Is it finally time? Otherwise I'll probably just get that Benson Preamp for my Fender and hate my chugging tone for years to come.


OD808 is definitely still relevant. TheOD808x even is better imho


----------



## ricky bobby

Bearitone said:


> OD808 is definitely still relevant. TheOD808x even is better imho



What makes you like the OD808x more?


----------



## Bearitone

ricky bobby said:


> What makes you like the OD808x more?


More output, and a little brighter. It’s really still an OD808 at heart but, those two noticeable tweaks really made the difference for me.


----------



## gnoll

ricky bobby said:


> Is the Maxon OD808 still relevant?
> 
> I've tried so many damn overdrives and never seem content. Closest I've gotten was an Ibanez TS9DX on "+" mode but it always seemed lacking something.
> 
> Feel like most of the bands from my heyday were all using them to boost their rigs. Been dragging my feet on one for the last couple years. Is it finally time? Otherwise I'll probably just get that Benson Preamp for my Fender and hate my chugging tone for years to come.



If you had the ts9dx and the normal ts9 mode wasn't doing it for you, then why should od808 make you happy? There might be minor differences between ts9 and od808 but they're both tubescreamers and both do the tubescreamer thing. I mean, are you sure you even want a tubescreamer?

Personally I got rid of my od808, I'm really sick of the sound. It's been done to death to the point where I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

An EQ could definitely be of more use to some people with regards to boosting amps.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ricky bobby said:


> Is the Maxon OD808 still relevant?
> 
> I've tried so many damn overdrives and never seem content. Closest I've gotten was an Ibanez TS9DX on "+" mode but it always seemed lacking something.
> 
> Feel like most of the bands from my heyday were all using them to boost their rigs. Been dragging my feet on one for the last couple years. Is it finally time? Otherwise I'll probably just get that Benson Preamp for my Fender and hate my chugging tone for years to come.


I still love mine and use it often. I bounce between the 808, a Savage Drive, and the MXR M77. Each has their own flavor that I enjoy.

And that's aside from all the boosts built into the HX Stomp. As @Spaced Out Ace said, using an EQ as a boost is also a good option if you're not after any clipping. I did this for years with my 6505 because an actual OD would produce too much noise. I do this with the 10 band in the Stomp as well. Good for slamming the front end and cutting low end without adding a crazy mid spike.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> I still love mine and use it often. I bounce between the 808, a Savage Drive, and the MXR M77. Each has their own flavor that I enjoy.
> 
> And that's aside from all the boosts built into the HX Stomp. As @Spaced Out Ace said, using an EQ as a boost is also a good option if you're not after any clipping. I did this for years with my 6505 because an actual OD would produce too much noise. I do this with the 10 band in the Stomp as well. Good for slamming the front end and cutting low end without adding a crazy mid spike.


"Not after clipping" -- well, a lot of (but not all) EQs have a volume (and sometimes a gain) slider, so you'll get some extra clipping. However, this clipping is coming from slamming the front end of the amp harder, as opposed to clipping from the pedal (well, generally speaking; the OpAmps might clip some, similar to clipping the diodes in a Rat type circuit).


----------



## ATRguitar91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Not after clipping" -- well, a lot of (but not all) EQs have a volume (and sometimes a gain) slider, so you'll get some extra clipping. However, this clipping is coming from slamming the front end of the amp harder, as opposed to clipping from the pedal (well, generally speaking; the OpAmps might clip some, similar to clipping the diodes in a Rat type circuit).


I meant clipping from the overdrive itself, but your point is well taken.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> An EQ could definitely be of more use to some people with regards to boosting amps.


I touched on that in my EQ-2 npd. This is what I’ve started doing as I really enjoyed a similar effect in my DAW with amp VSTs. 

There’s a lot more control to be had with an EQ pedal as a boost, especially one with programmable frequency bands and Q’s. That being said, some EQ’s don’t have as much output compared to a dedicated boost pedal.


----------



## USMarine75

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Placed my order. Turns out these pedals are rather hot so all stock went to the distributors, so they've reserved one of each from the next batch for me.
> 
> Also ordered a Magik Arm for my RG with an Edge Zero 2 equipped. Current bar is too stiff but then loosens too quickly once I go hard on it. Hopefully these are more consistent.




Let me know what you think of the Chime I'm interested!


----------



## USMarine75

ricky bobby said:


> Is the Maxon OD808 still relevant?
> 
> I've tried so many damn overdrives and never seem content. Closest I've gotten was an Ibanez TS9DX on "+" mode but it always seemed lacking something.
> 
> Feel like most of the bands from my heyday were all using them to boost their rigs. Been dragging my feet on one for the last couple years. Is it finally time? Otherwise I'll probably just get that Benson Preamp for my Fender and hate my chugging tone for years to come.



What are you trying to accomplish? Are you just looking to shape your EQ before a high gain amp? If so there are a ton of options. Everything from a million TS clones to a Pepers Dirty tree. 


TS pedals all work because the circuit is designed to boost the mids naturally while not being full EQ or having pushed lows which will make your tone flubby. 
Even then, you can use a full range like a Klone that has bass control and just roll it off (like a Tumnus Deluxe). 
You can also use a Treble Booster (same exact thing - it's actually just a HPF that cuts lows so it's really a mid/high booster). The NRG Poker BC107 works great. 
Or EQ pedals like the VFE Standout which have variable LPF and HPF - it doesn't boost mids it just cuts everything else to taste. More of your amps natural tone than something like Periphery which has boosted mids.


----------



## LCW

Arrived today. Missed the exclusive black silk screened ones that can with a couple of vinyl. But this will do. Wata’s signature pedal. (Boris)

Super doomy sounding as you’d expect but articulate. Has a very sub octave fuzz tone when ran into my mini 800 with gain around 7.


----------



## ricky bobby

gnoll said:


> If you had the ts9dx and the normal ts9 mode wasn't doing it for you, then why should od808 make you happy? There might be minor differences between ts9 and od808 but they're both tubescreamers and both do the tubescreamer thing. I mean, are you sure you even want a tubescreamer?
> 
> Personally I got rid of my od808, I'm really sick of the sound. It's been done to death to the point where I can't stand it anymore.



Well back when I had my TS9DX I had all different amps & cabs. Was playing a Marshall 1959slp, H&K Triamp and a Mesa Nomad mostly through greenbacks. I liked the Ibanez alot but it was bright in the TS9 mode and had the least amount of boost. The other modes had more but were kindof flubby. Now I have a whole new lineup and most my cabs have old UK v30s and I really want something to bond with my Rev G Dual Rectifier & Oranges. I've heard countless recordings with those over the years that I've liked. Also I've heard the OD808 has more low mids which is something that speaks to me and curious how it would pair.

Since I've sold off the Ibanez I've tried quite a few overdrive, boost & eqs including the following: 
J Rockett Archer 
Timmy
Pro Tone Dead Horse
Fulltone OCD v4
Exotic EP Boost
Mod Tone Clean Boost
MXR 10 band
Mesa 5 band
Rat

Really love the Archer and Timmy with my Fender and Bad Cat or stacked with my fuzz pedals but just can't seem to get there for the dirtier tones. 

You might be on to something though. The Dead Horse is a modded Tube Screamer at heart and I hated how tight it was.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Found a good deal on a Behringer FCB1010. Never messed with midi before and it seems overkill for my little HX Stomp, but I usually keep it on the desk so this will let me control it with my feet instead.

I've always wanted to get a midi controller for the Stomp, but a lot of the smaller controllers felt like a poor value, especially the ones tailored to the Stomp specifically, because it would be hard to recoup my money if/when I move on from the Stomp. Just felt wrong to buy a $300 midi footswitch for a $500 modeller. With the FCB, I should be able to make my money back on selling it.

The plan is to keep it pretty simple and just use the built in midi commands from the Stomp. 5 switches to control FS1-5. I'll keep FS4 and 5 for preset up and down to scroll. Then set another three footswitches for snapshot control, one dedicated tuner switch, and the final switch will scroll through the stomp modes.


----------



## odibrom

ATRguitar91 said:


> Found a good deal on a Behringer FCB1010. Never messed with midi before and it seems overkill for my little HX Stomp, but I usually keep it on the desk so this will let me control it with my feet instead.
> 
> I've always wanted to get a midi controller for the Stomp, but a lot of the smaller controllers felt like a poor value, especially the ones tailored to the Stomp specifically, because it would be hard to recoup my money if/when I move on from the Stomp. Just felt wrong to buy a $300 midi footswitch for a $500 modeller. With the FCB, I should be able to make my money back on selling it.
> 
> The plan is to keep it pretty simple and just use the built in midi commands from the Stomp. 5 switches to control FS1-5. I'll keep FS4 and 5 for preset up and down to scroll. Then set another three footswitches for snapshot control, one dedicated tuner switch, and the final switch will scroll through the stomp modes.




MIDI pedalboards can last forever if taken well care of. They'll also follow your other gear upgrades.

I'm not versed in the Behringer FCB1010 since I've been using Roland's FC200 since 1998 and recently FC300 since 2019. These have several working modes: Program Change Mode and Control Change modes are the ones I use most. The other modes aren't for my use.

Program Change mode - changes the programs of your gear.
Control Change mode - changes parameters within the programs.
I'd look for these functions either on the FCB manual as well on the HX Stomp's. You can target specific FX's parameters to respond to different pedals, like an expression or a volume/gain/whatever boost or cut. For example, you can program one of the FCB's expression pedals to manage an amp block gain level, so you can swell between clean and dirt tones as you rock the pedal, or create a whammy pedal, or the rate of tempo based FXs... the sky is the limit!...


----------



## ATRguitar91

odibrom said:


> I'd look for these functions either on the FCB manual as well on the HX Stomp's. You can target specific FX's parameters to respond to different pedals, like an expression or a volume/gain/whatever boost or cut. For example, you can program one of the FCB's expression pedals to manage an amp block gain level, so you can swell between clean and dirt tones as you rock the pedal, or create a whammy pedal, or the rate of tempo based FXs... the sky is the limit!...


I've read both manuals and watched some videos so far, it definitely seems like there is a ton you can control. My needs are pretty simple, but I can see myself ending up with multiple banks doing all kinds of stuff.


----------



## odibrom

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've read both manuals and watched some videos so far, it definitely seems like there is a ton you can control. My needs are pretty simple, but I can see myself ending up with multiple banks doing all kinds of stuff.



I never had more than 5 or 6 patches/presets/programs, most of them already do a lot of stuff, I mean A LOT OF STUFF, morphing the sound to completely different soundscapes than the dry signal. All my FXs like Chorus, Phaser, Flanger will have an expression pedal assigned to the rate parameter at least, pitch shifter FXs will also have something, either in volume or in pitch (making them wahmmys), Delay will also have multiple parameters assigned (I can "freeze" a small phrase and play over it for example) and not to forget the Clean to really Dirt tones, with everything in between... all this in ONE patch... But my setup has 5 expression pedals...


----------



## USMarine75

Are any of the STL Tones Kemper producer packs good? They have a -50% sale.


----------



## Bearitone

USMarine75 said:


> Are any of the STL Tones Kemper producer packs good? They have a -50% sale.



I tried a few and loved the Mark Lewis pack.


----------



## Tree

USMarine75 said:


> Are any of the STL Tones Kemper producer packs good? They have a -50% sale.



I would be wary that most of their spiel is geared towards "fitting in the mix" in an album setting. I'm sure you could tailor them with the onboard controls but still food for thought. That said, the sound demos do all sound fantastic and I think they offer enough variety that you should find some sounds you like.


----------



## Tree

Also, found an RG2228 for a stupidly reasonable price, so just waiting on that to come in hopefully midweek next week


----------



## Mourguitars

Just bought this today.....After weeks of research and lots of Youtube vids watched this is the one i need, dont need the dual model one

Mike


----------



## Millul

LTD '87 series M-1 in black on the way! Found a really good deal, hope I like it enough to keep it!


----------



## Giest

I am waiting for Jackson to make a 25.5 MIJ or USA 7 with a recessed Floyd and shark tooth inlays, or Ibanez to make another HH Saber prestige 7 of any kind. Wouldn't hurt if Caparison wanted to split the difference for me and recess their OFR, but it don't hurt not paying Caparison prices on the other hand.


----------



## laxu

Mourguitars said:


> Just bought this today.....After weeks of research and lots of Youtube vids watched this is the one i need, dont need the dual model one
> 
> View attachment 100291



Good choice. I've owned both the PS-2 and currently own a PS-100 and the dual controls are nice, but not as useful as I thought they would be. They are a nice option if you have a dual channel amp and want to have separate settings for clean and overdrive channels as otherwise it's easy for the clean to be too quiet. Otherwise I use them mostly as A/B settings.

To match the reactive load to your amp/cab:

Get a decibel meter or app so you know you are comparing the same volumes.
Set your amp to a reasonable volume level.
Turn the PS-2 Presence and Depth to zero.
Set the Brite and Warm switches to the Edge and Deep positions. Flat settings make it a resistive load.
Toggle the operate/bypass switch and match the PS-2 volume level to the bypass volume.
Now try the different positions of the Brite and Warm switches to get the closest match to your amp and cab in bypass state.
Adjust presence and depth either to taste or to fine tune the sound.
This should get you the most transparent setting vs running your amp direct to cab. This may not be your preferred setting but knowing what is the closest match is useful. Different amps and cabs might need different settings. Obviously you can just set the switches to whatever sounds and feels best to you.


----------



## Mourguitars

laxu said:


> Good choice. I've owned both the PS-2 and currently own a PS-100 and the dual controls are nice, but not as useful as I thought they would be. They are a nice option if you have a dual channel amp and want to have separate settings for clean and overdrive channels as otherwise it's easy for the clean to be too quiet. Otherwise I use them mostly as A/B settings.
> 
> To match the reactive load to your amp/cab:
> 
> Get a decibel meter or app so you know you are comparing the same volumes.
> Set your amp to a reasonable volume level.
> Turn the PS-2 Presence and Depth to zero.
> Set the Brite and Warm switches to the Edge and Deep positions. Flat settings make it a resistive load.
> Toggle the operate/bypass switch and match the PS-2 volume level to the bypass volume.
> Now try the different positions of the Brite and Warm switches to get the closest match to your amp and cab in bypass state.
> Adjust presence and depth either to taste or to fine tune the sound.
> This should get you the most transparent setting vs running your amp direct to cab. This may not be your preferred setting but knowing what is the closest match is useful. Different amps and cabs might need different settings. Obviously you can just set the switches to whatever sounds and feels best to you.




Awesome advice and thank you !

I love the sound of my Archon50 head....but . that loop is horrible and i have the one that is there so called "fixed" or updated....ummm nah, its totally unusable

That is one reason i bought it for the loop function and i have a few tube amps that dont have loop as well..can use it with my FM3 and so on so the Pro's out weigh the Cons

Ill start a separate thread in the forum when i get it on Monday....i want to try all my time based pedals. ....Digital/Analog Delays...rack effects and my FM3 for just effects , ill use one of the FM3 buttons for bypass and a friend suggest i side chain the Eq , delay, verb ect....in the FM3

Ill start a new thread next week on my finding's , like anything i read or watch on the web i still have more questions.... but im looking forward to getting it !

Mike


----------



## Seabeast2000

Backorder has shipped, about 50 days from order placement.


----------



## NickS

Sweetwater had a Revv G3 pedal (the purple one) in open box/demo status, so now it's on the way to me!! The funny (not funny) thing is, I really don't have much time to play with any of this stuff right now, 
but I keep buying more shit.....


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Backorder has shipped, about 50 days from order placement.




excellent color.


----------



## USMarine75

Not the right crowd but…





FSR version with the 12” Celestion G12M Greenback speaker. I love the 007 10” version as a cranked Champ with WAY more bass, but this one has a lot to offer: FX loop, variable gain/structure control, upgraded speaker, built in treble booster, Class A/B, 3 12AX7 and 2 EL84.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> Backorder has shipped, about 50 days from order placement.


Damn, I'm not even sure what model this is, Schecter?


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> Damn, I'm not even sure what model this is, Schecter?









The KM7 MK3 hybrid.


----------



## USMarine75

Omg those black/grey LE Hizumitas fuzz pedals are already flipping on Reverb for $350-600 wtf?

Dammit @narad


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Omg those black/grey LE Hizumitas fuzz pedals are already flipping on Reverb for $350-600 wtf?
> 
> Dammit @narad



Aw man, was that a black friday thing? That's way cooler than purple.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Aw man, was that a black friday thing? That's way cooler than purple.



Well excuse me then because I prefer the purple!


----------



## runbirdman

Just ordered a DV-77 to pair with an ET65 replacing a Veteran 30 in a 2x12. I’m going to replace the stock speaker in my Blues King with the Veteran. I already have a V30 loaded Diamond 2x12 that I’ll be running in stereo. The DV-77 has interested me since it was announced so I figured I’d give it a shot.


----------



## USMarine75

runbirdman said:


> Just ordered a DV-77 to pair with an ET65 replacing a Veteran 30 in a 2x12. I’m going to replace the stock speaker in my Blues King with the Veteran. I already have a V30 loaded Diamond 2x12 that I’ll be running in stereo. The DV-77 has interested me since it was announced so I figured I’d give it a shot.



Supro Blues King? Curious because a v30 type speaker is not the direction I would personally go. Weber Blue Dog (alnico or ceramic), Creamback, or Jensens are the usual go-to choices.

I actually really like the DK10 and DK12 speakers so I haven’t changed mine. If I did I would probably go Jensen myself. But I think the BK12 and DK12 speakers are based on Jensens anyways so prob not worth the upgrade.


----------



## technomancer

Apparently one of these


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Incoming used Mayonnaise Reggieboy to be my D-standard/drop-C/C-standard/Drop-B/pickup tester guitar since I don't want to water down my PRS's strengths by blocking the trem or changing out the pickups.


----------



## budda

Why is the consignment '79 LPC the cheapest LPC in the country that I can find


----------



## technomancer

Downside of last impulse buy: I kind of feel like I need one of these now


----------



## Mourguitars

runbirdman said:


> Just ordered a DV-77 to pair with an ET65 replacing a Veteran 30 in a 2x12. I’m going to replace the stock speaker in my Blues King with the Veteran. I already have a V30 loaded Diamond 2x12 that I’ll be running in stereo. The DV-77 has interested me since it was announced so I figured I’d give it a shot.



Awesome !

I had the DV-77 in my cart twice , once on reverb last night and today at sweetwater.....i was going to pair it with my Vet30 and take the ET65 out , im for some reason balking on buying it

I most likely will....just prolonging the "buy it now"

Curious to see how it sounds with the WGS's you have like paired with the ET65 , also .......i may want to buy two and put them in my Mesa 412 with the V30's....but that speaker has mos def peaked my interest !

Mike


----------



## runbirdman

USMarine75 said:


> Supro Blues King? Curious because a v30 type speaker is not the direction I would personally go. Weber Blue Dog (alnico or ceramic), Creamback, or Jensens are the usual go-to choices.
> 
> I actually really like the DK10 and DK12 speakers so I haven’t changed mine. If I did I would probably go Jensen myself. But I think the BK12 and DK12 speakers are based on Jensens anyways so prob not worth the upgrade.


It’s definitely not my first choice for the Blues King, but it’s just going to be sitting around and I love the Veteran 30. I put a V30 into my Blues Junior and liked how it sounded. There’s a chance I end up throwing the stock speaker back in and finding another use for the Veteran.


----------



## USMarine75

runbirdman said:


> It’s definitely not my first choice for the Blues King, but it’s just going to be sitting around and I love the Veteran 30. I put a V30 into my Blues Junior and liked how it sounded. There’s a chance I end up throwing the stock speaker back in and finding another use for the Veteran.



Hmm then you may like it? I don’t think I’d like it in a Blues Junior either but YMMV. And it’s not permanent so as you said it’s worth the experiment.




technomancer said:


> Downside of last impulse buy: I kind of feel like I need one of these now
> 
> View attachment 100323



Well you know my answer…


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I've decided my first 7 will be a Majesty 7, I played a Sterling one today at the local shop and liked it a lot. Should I get the Sterling one on 15% off for Black Friday or should I just save up for the EBMM version sometime next year?


----------



## budda

Someone has an R4 listed for trade on another forum and my GAS just kicked up a notch after spending nearly 2 hours playing my GT


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

White pearloid HSH Strat pickguard 
EMG SPC, EXG (which I found for $90 on Reverb, apparently new and still in shrink wrap -- score!)
EMG 58 (I think I left it in one of my LTD's guitar boxes in Washington, which I plan to have shipped out next year)
EMG wiring kit (including Strat 5 way switch)

This is going in a Lake Placid Blue Fender Strat (MIM) from around 2006 or so, with a cream EMG SA in the middle, black EMG 58 in the bridge/neck, Original 24v mod, and black control/switch knobs. Doing this for my girlfriend for Christmas.


----------



## Dayn

A few weeks ago I finally ordered a 10-string, the Agile Pendulum Pro 102730: https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Pendulum_Pro_102730_RN_CA_Wine_Red_Flame.html

Took a bit of effort given the site not being built for Australian credit cards, but I got there in the end. I'll hopefully get it by end of January.

Never thought I'd get a 10-string, but I'm skipping straight from 8 to 10. I have wanted a 9-string, but couldn't find a suitable multiscale in Australia for a reasonable price, and I also came across a couple of uses for that low G#, so I went for it. I'd normally never take the risk but I figured that, even if it needs a little bit of work, the cost of getting a tech to do that will be well worth the price.

I've heard the Cepheus pickups are knock off Lundgren M's, so hopefully the actives will be similar.


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> White pearloid HSH Strat pickguard
> EMG SPC, EXG (which I found for $90 on Reverb, apparently new and still in shrink wrap -- score!)
> EMG 58 (I think I left it in one of my LTD's guitar boxes in Washington, which I plan to have shipped out next year)
> EMG wiring kit (including Strat 5 way switch)
> 
> This is going in a Lake Placid Blue Fender Strat (MIM) from around 2006 or so, with a cream EMG SA in the middle, black EMG 58 in the bridge/neck, Original 24v mod, and black control/switch knobs. Doing this for my girlfriend for Christmas.



I liked that word "score" congrats SOA !

Mike


----------



## laxu

Waiting for a used Strymon Iridium. Been interested in it for a while and thought that I might as well try it and sell it for what I paid if I don't care for it. I really liked the Riverside I got some time ago so I have high hopes for the Iridium as well and the two together should be a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## Guamskyy

Headrush FRFR 108 for an ultra mobile rig (small jam session at friend's house or super small bar/club venue) for my FM3


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> Found a good deal on a Behringer FCB1010. Never messed with midi before and it seems overkill for my little HX Stomp, but I usually keep it on the desk so this will let me control it with my feet instead.
> 
> The plan is to keep it pretty simple and just use the built in midi commands from the Stomp. 5 switches to control FS1-5. I'll keep FS4 and 5 for preset up and down to scroll. Then set another three footswitches for snapshot control, one dedicated tuner switch, and the final switch will scroll through the stomp modes.


FCB is up and running. At first I couldn't get anything to work, but it was because the cable I had was a dud. The new one came in yesterday and now it's working great.

This is my first foray into midi, and aside from some initial setup confusion, I've got it working great now. I've got it mostly configured as I listed above, very efficient for my workflow. The only things I might change is moving to a scroll with the snapshot control by just choosing next snapshot up and cycling through the available three. This would free up some of the footswitches for effects toggling with the block bypass controls Line 6 added to the Stomp.


----------



## Metropolis

Found a good deal from one of these on Reverb and pulled the trigger. Just a no bullshit simple as possible metal axe


----------



## narad

Whelp, just bought 2 1969 greenbacks. I missed out on a 1966/67 cab with t1281 speakers earlier this week for about $900 locally, as I was trying to rush to research the speaker code. Now I'm spending more than that for two speakers, but testing out the pulsonic cones is one of the last things I've really wanted to experience in understanding classic guitar tones. Will I finally get a Jimmy Page sound?


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Whelp, just bought 2 1969 greenbacks. I missed out on a 1966/67 cab with t1281 speakers earlier this week for about $900 locally, as I was trying to rush to research the speaker code. Now I'm spending more than that for two speakers, but testing out the pulsonic cones is one of the last things I've really wanted to experience in understanding classic guitar tones. Will I finally get a Jimmy Page sound?



Welcome! I was the same when I was researching buying a 1960s cab with JBL D130F or D140F 15" speakers.

If you want instant early Jimmy Page you should go cheap and get a Supro Black Magick or Dual Tone. Or find an old Coronado and change the 210 to a 112. I think LZII was a Vox Super Beatle and then after that Marshalls?


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Welcome! I was the same when I was researching buying a 1960s cab with JBL D130F or D140F 15" speakers.
> 
> If you want instant early Jimmy Page you should go cheap and get a Supro Black Magick or Dual Tone. Or find an old Coronado and change the 210 to a 112. I think LZII was a Vox Super Beatle and then after that Marshalls?



Yea, that's true, but I've never been so impressed withe the black magick demo tones though. There's some Wizard youtube clips that pretty much nail it for what I want, but my own Wizard doesn't quite get that sound here, and I always thought the other tone that's really close is when that Johan guy does basically anything with pulsonic cones -- Marshall, Orange, doesn't matter -- really has the character I want.

But ya, time to find out. I'd been putting it off for years waiting for a good deal because it's a ludicrous price for speakers. That said, getting an important part of your signal chain fixed, with a vintage item from the 60s that manages to still work, for less than the price of a korean made guitar doesn't seem so bad when I view it from that perspective.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Yea, that's true, but I've never been so impressed withe the black magick demo tones though. There's some Wizard youtube clips that pretty much nail it for what I want, but my own Wizard doesn't quite get that sound here, and I always thought the other tone that's really close is when that Johan guy does basically anything with pulsonic cones -- Marshall, Orange, doesn't matter -- really has the character I want.
> 
> But ya, time to find out. I'd been putting it off for years waiting for a good deal because it's a ludicrous price for speakers. That said, getting an important part of your signal chain fixed, with a vintage item from the 60s that manages to still work, for less than the price of a korean made guitar doesn't seem so bad when I view it from that perspective.



None of the Johan Segeborn clips sold you on the Supros?

And yeah Johan sold me on the JBL D120F...


----------



## ArtDecade

USMarine75 said:


> And yeah Johan sold me on the JBL D120F...




I had a Twin with two JBLs. It was the heaviest amp I've ever come across. I sold it to a guy with a younger and fitter lower back.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Yea, that's true, but I've never been so impressed withe the black magick demo tones though. There's some Wizard youtube clips that pretty much nail it for what I want, but my own Wizard doesn't quite get that sound here, and I always thought the other tone that's really close is when that Johan guy does basically anything with pulsonic cones -- Marshall, Orange, doesn't matter -- really has the character I want.
> 
> But ya, time to find out. I'd been putting it off for years waiting for a good deal because it's a ludicrous price for speakers. That said, getting an important part of your signal chain fixed, with a vintage item from the 60s that manages to still work, for less than the price of a korean made guitar doesn't seem so bad when I view it from that perspective.



Good luck, hope they work out. I have been avoiding that rabbit hole in my Blackmore tone chase...


----------



## Vyn

Recently went through a massive set of changes regarding life and personal circumstances. Part of that involved switching from playing Ormsby Guitars to ESP. I was using the Ormsby Metal V model as I prefer Rhoads/offset V body shapes for both comfort and aesthetics and I wanted to see if I could still use a similar shape with ESP without having to go to a custom shop guitar. For completeness I didn't consider a used Nergal signature as that guitar doesn't have a floating bridge and is 25" scale as well as not being an offset V. I also ruled out going some of the LTD options. Turns out there are 6 'production' (I say production even though the ESP variants are basically custom shop made-to order guitars) options for 7 string Arrows:

ESP Jesse Liu Murasama (Hardtail, 27", still in production, made to order, asian markets only and heinously expensive)
ESP Jesse Lie Katana (Floyd, 25.5", still in production, made to order, asian markets only and heinously expensive)
E-II Arrow-7 (Floyd, 25.5", still in production, currently asian market only, was released as an EU/US model for 2016 only)
E-II Arrow-7 Babymetal (Floyd, 25.5", no longer in production, released worldwide for less than a year between 2016 and 2017)
E-II Jesse Liu Katana (Floyd, 25.5", no longer in production, unsure which years it was available)
E-II Jesse Liu Murasama (Hardtail, no longer in production, unsure which years it was available)

My requirements at a minimum were two Floyd guitars at any scale length (as I predominately use Floyds in my band's material and playing live with Floyds means bringing two guitars, there's no such thing as a quick string change) and one hardtail baritone for recording/lower tuned rhythm stuff. I immediately discounted the idea of getting the ESP versions of Jesse's sig despite there being a clean example of each on Reverb currently, after import tax they would have set me back over $10k AUD _each. _I though I would have more luck tracking down a pair of the standard Arrow-7's and deal with the baritone another time however the standard Arrow-7 proved to be the hardest to find. The Babymetal sig was by far the most common available, I suspect that even though it was released for a year only the amount of units produced probably exceeds that of the others (makes sense, especially with how popular Babymetal is). In the end I was fortunate enough to snag:

E-II Arrow-7 Babymetal (2017 according to serial number)
E-II Jesse Liu Katana (2015 according to serial number)
E-II Jesse Liu Murasama (2019 according to serial number)

Finding a E-II Murasama was actually a surprise, I was not expecting to find one as I imagine it was made in VERY low numbers (Baritone single-hum V's aren't exactly the most popular choice).


----------



## ArtDecade

^ Y'all put a lot more thought into this than me. "Hey, this sounds cool. I'll buy it." /done


----------



## mmr007

narad said:


> Whelp, just bought 2 1969 greenbacks. I missed out on a 1966/67 cab with t1281 speakers earlier this week for about $900 locally, as I was trying to rush to research the speaker code. Now I'm spending more than that for two speakers, but testing out the pulsonic cones is one of the last things I've really wanted to experience in understanding classic guitar tones. Will I finally get a Jimmy Page sound?


This is for your recovered Mesa cab right? What is the final tally for this thing gonna be if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Vyn

ArtDecade said:


> ^ Y'all put a lot more thought into this than me. "Hey, this sounds cool. I'll buy it." /done



Welcome to my life, over-thinking and overcomplicating everything


----------



## narad

mmr007 said:


> This is for your recovered Mesa cab right? What is the final tally for this thing gonna be if you don't mind me asking?



Nah, different cab. The mesa one is already up around $1300 with the tolex applied the wrong way and the stock speakers.


----------



## odibrom

Vyn said:


> Recently went through a massive set of changes regarding life and personal circumstances. Part of that involved switching from playing Ormsby Guitars to ESP. I was using the Ormsby Metal V model as I prefer Rhoads/offset V body shapes for both comfort and aesthetics and I wanted to see if I could still use a similar shape with ESP without having to go to a custom shop guitar. For completeness I didn't consider a used Nergal signature as that guitar doesn't have a floating bridge and is 25" scale as well as not being an offset V. I also ruled out going some of the LTD options. Turns out there are 6 'production' (I say production even though the ESP variants are basically custom shop made-to order guitars) options for 7 string Arrows:
> 
> ESP Jesse Liu Murasama (Hardtail, 27", still in production, made to order, asian markets only and heinously expensive)
> ESP Jesse Lie Katana (Floyd, 25.5", still in production, made to order, asian markets only and heinously expensive)
> E-II Arrow-7 (Floyd, 25.5", still in production, currently asian market only, was released as an EU/US model for 2016 only)
> E-II Arrow-7 Babymetal (Floyd, 25.5", no longer in production, released worldwide for less than a year between 2016 and 2017)
> E-II Jesse Liu Katana (Floyd, 25.5", no longer in production, unsure which years it was available)
> E-II Jesse Liu Murasama (Hardtail, no longer in production, unsure which years it was available)
> 
> My requirements at a minimum were two Floyd guitars at any scale length (as I predominately use Floyds in my band's material and playing live with Floyds means bringing two guitars, there's no such thing as a quick string change) and one hardtail baritone for recording/lower tuned rhythm stuff. I immediately discounted the idea of getting the ESP versions of Jesse's sig despite there being a clean example of each on Reverb currently, after import tax they would have set me back over $10k AUD _each. _I though I would have more luck tracking down a pair of the standard Arrow-7's and deal with the baritone another time however the standard Arrow-7 proved to be the hardest to find. The Babymetal sig was by far the most common available, I suspect that even though it was released for a year only the amount of units produced probably exceeds that of the others (makes sense, especially with how popular Babymetal is). In the end I was fortunate enough to snag:
> 
> E-II Arrow-7 Babymetal (2017 according to serial number)
> E-II Jesse Liu Katana (2015 according to serial number)
> E-II Jesse Liu Murasama (2019 according to serial number)
> 
> Finding a E-II Murasama was actually a surprise, I was not expecting to find one as I imagine it was made in VERY low numbers (Baritone single-hum V's aren't exactly the most popular choice).



You now owe us photos and a proper NGD thread of said guitars. You cannot post on SSO "hey, I've got new this or that" and don't provide evidence. You face the risk of being banned from this forum for not complying with the forumites expectations. Beware, the more you delay your NGD thread(s), the better the threads must be and we will all evaluate your dedication to SSO's cause... you are being watched, consider this the first and only warning.

...

... just kidding, you know that...



... but you still owe us said NGD thread(s)...


----------



## rokket2005

I've been hoping some cool black friday things would pop up, but so far all I've gotten is a case for my jaguar since it didn't come with one.


----------



## Vyn

odibrom said:


> You now owe us photos and a proper NGD thread of said guitars. You cannot post on SSO "hey, I've got new this or that" and don't provide evidence. You face the risk of being banned from this forum for not complying with the forumites expectations. Beware, the more you delay your NGD thread(s), the better the threads must be and we will all evaluate your dedication to SSO's cause... you are being watched, consider this the first and only warning.
> 
> ...
> 
> ... just kidding, you know that...
> 
> 
> 
> ... but you still owe us said NGD thread(s)...



 I'm actually awaiting one more guitar to arrive so I can just do it all in one big ESP-themed thread, mainly so I only have to rant once about active pickups haha.


----------



## odibrom

Vyn said:


> I'm actually awaiting one more guitar to arrive so I can just do it all in one big ESP-themed thread, mainly so I only have to rant once about active pickups haha.



All cool bro, have your time, we can wait a tiny bit more...


----------



## budda

My MC8 came today, did a factory reset and that's it until I get a MIDI cable .


----------



## USMarine75

I couldn’t resist. The BF price was just too good. Preordered a Boss FZ-1W.




(This is the first pic when you google it.)


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> I couldn’t resist. The BF price was just too good. Preordered a Boss FZ-1W.
> 
> View attachment 100422
> 
> 
> (This is the first pic when you google it.)



Where at? I want one.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> None of the Johan Segeborn clips sold you on the Supros?
> 
> And yeah Johan sold me on the JBL D120F...




That sounds awesome too. Reminds me there is a new alnico creamback 90, $299... wonder how that is.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> My MC8 came today, did a factory reset and that's it until I get a MIDI cable .


Make sure to update to the latest firmware and download the editor. You can get a lot done without plugging into your midi device or your know what you rant it to do.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Make sure to update to the latest firmware and download the editor. You can get a lot done without plugging into your midi device or your know what you rant it to do.



It came on 3.9.1 and I downloaded the editor and FW updater on the weekend .


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Where at? I want one.



PM’d. I can also tell you where to buy the chair


----------



## USMarine75

BF 20% off


----------



## Adieu

That would only work on 80s-ey Ibanez... but who wants a non-Edge trem on Ibby?


----------



## technomancer

Adieu said:


> That would only work on 80s-ey Ibanez... but who wants a non-Edge trem on Ibby?



Incorrect (gear courtesy of rockinchippy, not mine sadly )


----------



## Adieu

Just ordered this out of curiousity 




Any good?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Shit that price is too good to pass up.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Adieu said:


> Just ordered this out of curiousity
> 
> View attachment 100437
> 
> 
> Any good?


Yes. It’s a one trick pony but very fun. I would say it’s not a tiny mark IIC+, but more of a tiny 80’s metal inspired amp.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m probably going to drop a ceramic magnet in the probucker bridge pup in my epi Koa LPC. I’ll report back with how that sounds. Considering an alnico 4 for the neck pickup (loved that in the Duncan ‘59n).


----------



## Mourguitars

technomancer said:


> Incorrect (gear courtesy of rockinchippy, not mine sadly )
> 
> View attachment 100435



I love that pic ! So awesome....

I found a few sources that make that Jake E Lee pickguard ...ive always like that slanted backwards single coil look so ...i have one coming for one of my Model 1A Charvels

Now i need to buy some single coils that play well with the Norton i have in there now...that Norton sounds great with Basswood/maple board / neck

My Powerstaion is stuck in Orlando since Monday...ugh...what gives 2 day shipping from Mr FedX...whut up !!!!

Lol

back to shopping..boy i bought a lot of stuff

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Went on an IR pack shopping spree. Tried the ML Audio Recto OS pack and it was okay. Just tried the York Audio Recto and now I can see why a lot of Ownhammer users started switching to them.


----------



## USMarine75

Pepers Dirty Tree. 

I’ve been wanting a TC Integrated Preamp or clone. 

This better not suck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Pepers Dirty Tree.
> 
> I’ve been wanting a TC Integrated Preamp or clone.
> 
> This better not suck.



it won't. I liked mine a lot.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought a BBE 382i mint off Reverb $55 total shipped with tax....my old one died...yes i know , but im still stuck in the early 90's...they can be useful at times with my rack gear

Took advantage of some low cost Sweetwater deals below....very , very cheap






Stocked up on Strings via BF sales...J.E.L pickguard mentioned in my last post and a few what nots off TGP Emporium ...and a bunch of power tools so i can build a head shell for this Phaez amp as well as some Tolex to cover it, metal corners ect.....

AMS emailed me asking how im liking my Power Station, it was sent 2 day shipping FedX...told them its been stuck in Orlando for the 5th day now....lol...it did get to Orlando in a day and a half from Nevada tho....so

Ive had the DV-77 speaker as well as the Synergy Single unit Module and a few different amp Module's in my cart quite a few times over the last few days ....I keep looking at my FM3 and if i want those preamps..its in the FM3...so cart emptied once again or like 3-4 times ! Lol

Mike


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I need to sit down and check the samples they have up, but it looks like I’m going to be getting a huge haul of Choptones IR packs this weekend. They have several speaker and cab combos I’m after with a phenomenal selection of mics and their Black Friday sale is pretty good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I've been thinking about the Alexander Sugarcube again, and honestly checking out demos... it's just a noisy pedal. I checked out some demos where it has a noticable hiss, even on the noisy channel.

Sooo I decided fuck it, I may eventually find a custom pedal builder to make what I want; a custom chorus pedal based on a Ibanez CS9 circuit with 2 different "presets", kinda like the Suhr Alexa. I had the Suhr Alexa and it just didn't sound right, so why not use my favorite chorus pedal as a basis?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Was hoping to score an EVH 5153 50 EL34, from the Black Friday sales but no dice. But I did score a 5153 LBX Stealth and an MXR Custom Badass modified OD so that's nice.

Still planning on the 5153 EL34 head, but later than the line.


----------



## USMarine75

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Was hoping to score an EVH 5153 50 EL34, from the Black Friday sales but no dice. But I did score a 5153 LBX Stealth and an MXR Custom Badass modified OD so that's nice.
> 
> Still planning on the 5153 EL34 head, but later than the line.



Both Prymaxe and Proaudiostar frequently have demo/return 50w and 100w ones at a good discount.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Went on an IR pack shopping spree. Tried the ML Audio Recto OS pack and it was okay. Just tried the York Audio Recto and now I can see why a lot of Ownhammer users started switching to them.


I was a loyal ML user for years, but I got the York DV 77 and OS Mesa 412 packs and have been blown away by them. I've replaced them in all my Stomp presets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> I was a loyal ML user for years, but I got the York DV 77 and OS Mesa 412 packs and have been blown away by them. I've replaced them in all my Stomp presets.



I've been using a Sinmix Recto cab the passed year but I'm def gonna keep messing with these York ones. Legit sounding for sure


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> it won't. I liked mine a lot.



I’ve been experimenting with boost/OD in front of the Splawn QR100 and I’d like to see how this does compared to the DS-1X.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I’ve been experimenting with boost/OD in front of the Splawn QR100 and I’d like to see how this does compared to the DS-1X.
> 
> View attachment 100490



I didn't really use the DT side of it, but the TC side is fun. Although if you ever wanna tighten up a really muddy amp with low tunings the DT side works really well.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

drooling over the idea of a 7 string Randy Rhoades style les paul with 24 frets, a better neck carve, some form of floating trem, and a locking nut

and unique pickups/fun wiring


----------



## Bearitone

Going to scoop up a Marshall DSL 20 this week. I think it, and the MT-15, are the only low wattage "lunch box" amps with full size tubes in them.


----------



## Bearitone

TheBolivianSniper said:


> drooling over the idea of a 7 string Randy Rhoades style les paul with 24 frets, a better neck carve, some form of floating trem, and a locking nut
> 
> and unique pickups/fun wiring


Semi-custom may be your only option


----------



## mmr007

I'm so sad. I've officially run out of GAS


----------



## Bearitone

mmr007 said:


> I'm so sad. I've officially run out of GAS


So long as stomp boxes exist my gas will continue. What’s your current rig?


----------



## spacebard

I just bought this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kiiiind of want a king V or maybe that christian andreu rrt. I want at least one V shape in my stable, but I just haven't clicked with most of the ones i've tried. I'm going to go try out the rrt and see if I like it.


----------



## USMarine75

spacebard said:


> I just bought this:



I wonder how it sounds compared to the Catalinbread EP3 Pre. I’m guessing similar if this is also a direct copy of that circuit. 

Cool take on it with the vintage exterior parts. And looks like he sourced some NOS : matching internal components as well. I love the Catalinbread one but I might grab one to compare. I’m guessing they’re all the same just the exterior finish is different?


----------



## StevenC

Someone please remind me I shouldn't be looking at expensive microphones and preamps.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

there's an edwards star on reverb for under 1k which is fucking insane


----------



## youngthrasher9

youngthrasher9 said:


> I’m probably going to drop a ceramic magnet in the probucker bridge pup in my epi Koa LPC. I’ll report back with how that sounds. Considering an alnico 4 for the neck pickup (loved that in the Duncan ‘59n).


Both magnets should show up from addiction-fx Friday. Here goes nothing!


----------



## DudeManBrother

StevenC said:


> Someone please remind me I shouldn't be looking at expensive microphones and preamps.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiiiind of want a king V or maybe that christian andreu rrt. I want at least one V shape in my stable, but I just haven't clicked with most of the ones i've tried. I'm going to go try out the rrt and see if I like it.


Have you tried the ESP Arrow? It and a Rhoads are my favorite.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Have you tried the ESP Arrow? It and a Rhoads are my favorite.


I tried a black metal arrow and it was ok. The arrow just doesn't sit as well as I'd like . I liked the mille petrozza double arrow a lot though. That one worked really well for me.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> I tried a black metal arrow and it was ok. The arrow just doesn't sit as well as I'd like . I liked the mille petrozza double arrow a lot though. That one worked really well for me.



it appears as though you should undertake the pilgrimage of finding an SV

after having one of those every single rhoads I've had has been inadequate, fucker was simply so huge that another offset v just feels wrong and tiny


----------



## runbirdman

Just ordered an Ibanez AZS2200. I’ve been wanting another Tele and this one checks a lot of boxes. Gotoh 510, non-Tele neck pickup (I’ve never had anything with mini humbuckers but I never use the standard neck pickup on Teles unless it’s in series with the bridge), SS frets, and a maple board.


----------



## USMarine75

spacebard said:


> I just bought this:



He was such a nice guy to deal with I ended up buying one lol. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MFB

Well, I'm officially joining the world of drummers as I picked up an Alesis Nitro kit today. I had tried out drums when I was a kid, but loathed having everyone hear me practice so I never did; now with an e-kit (and living alone), that won't be an issue and it's something different from my usual guitar/bass playing.


----------



## Backsnack

TheBolivianSniper said:


> there's an edwards star on reverb for under 1k which is fucking insane


Looks to be pretty collectible for its progeny.

https://reverb.com/item/46657390-es...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=46657390

IIRC when Ola Englund went to Dimenag’s ranch they pulled out his old Diamond plate guitar. The tech said it was unusable live because the metal plating made his high bends so shrill the sound guys had problems correcting it.


----------



## mmr007

Bearitone said:


> So long as stomp boxes exist my gas will continue. What’s your current rig?


Never been too much into pedals (I only have an MXR boost, MXR EQ and EH noise gate) as I kinda strive for a dry slightly boosted tone but amp wise I have Randal Diavlo 100, Randall RT100, Peavey 5150 and Peavey XXX (plus line 6 pod pro and two vetta heads....still got em) Guitar wise I'm up to 35 so it's time to stop.


----------



## Bearitone

mmr007 said:


> Never been too much into pedals (I only have an MXR boost, MXR EQ and EH noise gate) as I kinda strive for a dry slightly boosted tone but amp wise I have Randal Diavlo 100, Randall RT100, Peavey 5150 and Peavey XXX (plus line 6 pod pro and two vetta heads....still got em) Guitar wise I'm up to 35 so it's time to stop.


Sheeeeessh! 35! That must be sick to have that much selection on hand at your disposal. I’ve “had” probably 12 or so guitars but, I only ever hold on to 2 or 3 at time. I get “shiny object syndrome” and end up selling stuff for the next thing I fawn over.


----------



## Backsnack

spacebard said:


> I just bought this:





USMarine75 said:


> I wonder how it sounds compared to the Catalinbread EP3 Pre. I’m guessing similar if this is also a direct copy of that circuit.
> 
> Cool take on it with the vintage exterior parts. And looks like he sourced some NOS : matching internal components as well. I love the Catalinbread one but I might grab one to compare. I’m guessing they’re all the same just the exterior finish is different?



Or vs. the Xotic EP booster?

Do they all do similar things with similar circuits?


----------



## Backsnack

Bearitone said:


> Sheeeeessh! 35! That must be sick to have that much selection on hand at your disposal. I’ve “had” probably 12 or so guitars but, I only ever hold on to 2 or 3 at time. I get “shiny object syndrome” and end up selling stuff for the next thing I fawn over.


Same here, though I probably have more pedals than I need.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Backsnack said:


> Looks to be pretty collectible for its progeny.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/46657390-es...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=46657390
> 
> IIRC when Ola Englund went to Dimenag’s ranch they pulled out his old Diamond plate guitar. The tech said it was unusable live because the metal plating made his high bends so shrill the sound guys had problems correcting it.


Yup. I’ve heard from many people that diamond plate topped guitars sound fucking terrible.


----------



## narad

spacebard said:


> I just bought this:



I bought one too. The knob got me.


----------



## Ribboz

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 100434
> 
> 
> BF 20% off



Thank you!


----------



## StevenC

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 100590


So I'm totally looking at something, I'll give you a hint: begins with an R.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> So I'm totally looking at something, I'll give you a hint: begins with an R.



Rorizon? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> So I'm totally looking at something, I'll give you a hint: begins with an R.



Rack equipment?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> So I'm totally looking at something, I'll give you a hint: begins with an R.



Rupert Neve? Royer?


----------



## USMarine75

Backsnack said:


> Or vs. the Xotic EP booster?
> 
> Do they all do similar things with similar circuits?



I know Howard supposedly faithfully recreated the Echoplex's circuit for the Catalinbread version including NOS parts like orange drop caps. This sounds like it's the same but with the custom shop / one-person small shop touch.




The EP Boost I think is a buffered JFET boost IIRC. Despite the name I don't think the circuit is based on the Echoplex.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Rupert Neve? Royer?


Ding ding ding


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Ding ding ding
> View attachment 100595



I always got a kick out of the 121/57 setup.


----------



## spacebard

Backsnack said:


> Or vs. the Xotic EP booster?
> 
> Do they all do similar things with similar circuits?


----------



## StevenC

Ok, before I do anything stupid, does anyone want to recommend a 500 series chassis?


----------



## DudeManBrother

StevenC said:


> Ok, before I do anything stupid, does anyone want to recommend a 500 series chassis?


API makes a great one. I know Rupert Neve Designs has one as well, that I’m sure is also great, but I have no experience with it.


----------



## StevenC

DudeManBrother said:


> API makes a great one. I know Rupert Neve Designs has one as well, that I’m sure is also great, but I have no experience with it.


Ideally I think my requirements are 8+, rackable, phantom power for mics, and db25 output.


----------



## DudeManBrother

StevenC said:


> Ideally I think my requirements are 8+, rackable, phantom power for mics, and db25 output.


Yeah I the API and RND will both have that in the 10 slot rack. Radial makes an 8 slot with summing (as well as db25 and phantom). I still like the API because the PS is separate; though noise doesn’t seem to be an issue with the RND unit, so it probably doesn’t matter.


----------



## StevenC

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah I the API and RND will both have that in the 10 slot rack. Radial makes an 8 slot with summing (as well as db25 and phantom). I still like the API because the PS is separate; though noise doesn’t seem to be an issue with the RND unit, so it probably doesn’t matter.


I was looking at the API on Thomann and it said it didn't have phantom power, but their own website says it does. That might be it settled.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Picked up 5 IR packs from Choptones in all. They have a large number of packs I want to check out, but they're really expensive even on sale. I need to pick which ones I'm going to import in to the Axe FX later, but playing around with them in Wall Of Sound with Reaxis, I'm very happy so far. 

Got the:

Mesa Halfback 4x12 w/EVM12L Classics
Mesa OS 4x12 w/EVM12L Black Shadows
Mesa OS 4x12 w/EVM12L Black Label (Zakk Wylde sig)
Fryette Fatbottom 4x12 w/P50Es
Mesa Compact 2x12 w/Weber FC12s

I was extremely tempted to get the Fatbottom 4x12 with the Vintage 30s. The demo Choptones has up of that pack is the best V30s I can recall hearing in a very long time.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Not getting any IRs or cab sims, as I am still waiting on cash I made from selling stuff on Reverb on Friday.


----------



## DudeManBrother

StevenC said:


> I was looking at the API on Thomann and it said it didn't have phantom power, but their own website says it does. That might be it settled.


Yeah it definitely does. There’s even a nice little red LED on the front that illuminates “+48v” when it’s on, which is very useful when swapping between condensers and dynamic or tube mics as a quick double check.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not getting any IRs or cab sims, as I am still waiting on cash I made from selling stuff on Reverb on Friday.


Are/were you planning on picking some up? Which ones?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> Are/were you planning on picking some up? Which ones?


Probably some on Two Notes, but was also thinking of looking at York, etc.


----------



## Ribboz

Looks like I'm getting a bunch of titanium parts from FU-Tone. Their Black Friday/cyber Monday deal saved me $50. Thanks again USMarine75.

Mainly screws, posts, insert blocks. Anything that was compatible with a Floyd Rose Pro.


----------



## odibrom

... and a couple of new white custom wound humbuckers for the 7 stringer saber are ordered to my local builder who re-ignited his winding works... I could have ordered him 5 pickups earlier this year but he was off line at the time so I went with Gorilla from Italy (good people there as well). Nevertheless, the wait begins... there aren't enough white humbuckers around, they just the guitars look so much more classy...

... in the meantime, the 2x 6 string sabers when to the shop to get a stainless steel refret... should be done near the end of the year (they have their agenda fully booked).


----------



## technomancer

Grabbed 3 pickups from Scott at Tone Nerd since he's just starting up and has a stupid good deal going over at rig-talk to launch his business.

Problem: I have one guitar that I want to switch the bridge pickup in and three pickups coming


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Grabbed 3 pickups from Scott at Tone Nerd since he's just starting up and has a stupid good deal going over at rig-talk to launch his business.
> 
> Problem: I have one guitar that I want to switch the bridge pickup in and three pickups coming


Solution: That Seymour Duncan thing that allows you to swap pickups without soldering.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Solution: That Seymour Duncan thing that allows you to swap pickups without soldering.



I was leaning more towards buying two more guitars 

(soldering doesn't scare me)


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

have I said how fucking bad my mockingbird 7 sounds yet?

shit needs new pickups badly, the current ones are too hot and muddy while simultaneously being thin and weak sounding, barely chugs, too bright, very little clarity, the cleans sound like ass and not even the coil taps and phase switch make them better

I wish I could say I'm lying when I say this guitar is one of the worst sounding I've ever played BUT even with the fret sprout which is fixing itself pretty nicely it's one of the best playing, it feels so damn good and while the sustain isn't great and it's pretty bright acoustically these pickups are fucking miserable and making all the worst traits stand out


all this to say I'm buying new pickups as soon as I have the cash and they're gonna be expensive and fancy and PRETTY


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^So I guess terrible pickups are one way…

… to kill a mockingbird…?


(I apologize for nothing.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheBolivianSniper said:


> have I said how fucking bad my mockingbird 7 sounds yet?
> 
> shit needs new pickups badly, the current ones are too hot and muddy while simultaneously being thin and weak sounding, barely chugs, too bright, very little clarity, the cleans sound like ass and not even the coil taps and phase switch make them better
> 
> I wish I could say I'm lying when I say this guitar is one of the worst sounding I've ever played BUT even with the fret sprout which is fixing itself pretty nicely it's one of the best playing, it feels so damn good and while the sustain isn't great and it's pretty bright acoustically these pickups are fucking miserable and making all the worst traits stand out
> 
> 
> all this to say I'm buying new pickups as soon as I have the cash and they're gonna be expensive and fancy and PRETTY



The soldering and guts on those things were absolutely atrocious on the ones I worked on, literally the cheapest components and mess of solder. 

Definitely tear that shit out and redo, it's a huge improvement, granted it's almost as expensive as swapping the pickups with all those components to replace.


----------



## odibrom

technomancer said:


> I was leaning more towards buying two more guitars
> 
> (soldering doesn't scare me)



This is the way...

...

@TheBolivianSniper higher ohm pots brighten up the guitar's tone and are way cheaper than a single pickup. I've been using 1M Ohm volume pots for 4 years already on ALL my guitars... It's like, I get a new guitar and the volume pot changes...

I'm on an Alnico 5 phase for the last 3 years... as far as output, they have less than previously used DiMarzios (Blazes, D-Sonic7, EVO7, AirNorton7, D-Activators7)...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^So I guess terrible pickups are one way…
> 
> … to kill a mockingbird…?
> 
> 
> (I apologize for nothing.)



you got me wtf how many children do you have 



MaxOfMetal said:


> The soldering and guts on those things were absolutely atrocious on the ones I worked on, literally the cheapest components and mess of solder.
> 
> Definitely tear that shit out and redo, it's a huge improvement, granted it's almost as expensive as swapping the pickups with all those components to replace.



welp now it makes it easier to just buy actives if the pots suck, I never even thought the wiring looked that bad when I cracked my previous 2 open but there's gotta be something that makes them all sound like ass before they get operated on bc every single one has just sounded like hot flaming garbage before a pickup swap




odibrom said:


> This is the way...
> 
> ...
> 
> @TheBolivianSniper higher ohm pots brighten up the guitar's tone and are way cheaper than a single pickup. I've been using 1M Ohm volume pots for 4 years already on ALL my guitars... It's like, I get a new guitar and the volume pot changes...
> 
> I'm on an Alnico 5 phase for the last 3 years... as far as output, they have less than previously used DiMarzios (Blazes, D-Sonic7, EVO7, AirNorton7, D-Activators7)...



damn yeah no brighter and lower output is the best way to do it but for this animal I'm going really dark and if I can higher output, might have to agree with you on the lower output bc you can always crank the boost level to compensate for low output pickups and a lower gain amp


----------



## Millul

Some of you may remember how I bought an LTD M-1 1987 last week...

...well, looks like I just bought an ESP MII FM in see-through black, supposed to ship tomorrow  so let's see which one stays!



(Have I heard "BOTH!!!" from the back rows...?)


----------



## nedheftyfunk

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Is the RG565 all done? Suddenly stricken with a severe lust for the greenish one. But there none to be found.... or is this just another casualty of the supply chain meltdown?



For some reason they can't ship them to the US and unless you're in Europe they will be overpriced anyway, but this crowd have 5 of the green and 3 of the orange in stock: 

https://www.gear4music.ie/Guitar-and-Bass/Ibanez-RG565-Genesis-Emerald-Green/3N5S
https://www.gear4music.ie/Guitar-and-Bass/Ibanez-RG565-Genesis-Fluorescent-Orange/3N68


----------



## gunch

Are the Diamond Series Nick Johnstons really the move if you want a Strat-oid?


----------



## Bearitone

Hhnnngggg god damn I want this. I really hope this doesn’t stay an exclusive color going into 2022. The whole thing gives me Castlevania vibes lol.


----------



## gunch

You gotta play What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse on it


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> You gotta play What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse on it



I havent seen the post before this, but this is correct.


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> You gotta play What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse on it


Just listened to it for the first time. I need to go listen to the rest BDM’s earlier stuff now lol


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Bearitone said:


> Hhnnngggg god damn I want this. I really hope this doesn’t stay an exclusive color going into 2022. The whole thing gives me Castlevania vibes lol.



This needs to be played when trying it out in store.


----------



## sleewell

Bought a powered kpa rack w the remote today.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Well, I'm officially joining the world of drummers as I picked up an Alesis Nitro kit today. I had tried out drums when I was a kid, but loathed having everyone hear me practice so I never did; now with an e-kit (and living alone), that won't be an issue and it's something different from my usual guitar/bass playing.



Kit officially arrived so now I'm playing the fun game of "how do I assemble an electronic drum kit?"

Also still trying to decide if I want to keep my LTD Hexed preorder or go for the Edwards Alexi


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

I'm seriously tempted to try a musician guitar of some sort. Open to suggestions but a JP15 is calling out to me...

I've not played one before but am drawn to the piezo and with flamed top and maple neck just think they look awesome


----------



## Bearitone

Just bought a set of Elysian Trident II’s and an “anaconda” pickguard from Warmoth for a Jazzmaster project.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of buying some Vox and Fender style cab sims from Two Notes, but currently using the Victory Cooper with my Horse AC Tone, and it sounds great.


----------



## BigViolin

gunch said:


> Are the Diamond Series Nick Johnstons really the move if you want a Strat-oid?



it would sure seem so. I’ve had one in cart with a coupon more times than I can remember. I just don’t need it but I sure want one. $680 with coupon or less maybe if you call. Rip it!


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> Are the Diamond Series Nick Johnstons really the move if you want a Strat-oid?



Theyre legit. I have the pink HSS. Stock pickups are fantastic, especially the bridge pickup. Frets were perfect with no sharp ends. I don’t rate guitars based on initial setup but FWIW it came perfectly set up.

The finish and neck are outstanding. The roasted neck is well figured and the fretboard looks great. Just a really good solid guitar period.




Ribboz said:


> Looks like I'm getting a bunch of titanium parts from FU-Tone. Their Black Friday/cyber Monday deal saved me $50. Thanks again USMarine75.
> 
> Mainly screws, posts, insert blocks. Anything that was compatible with a Floyd Rose Pro.



Can’t remember if I already posted these but…






Before…




Totally worth it. Only complaint is it has a ton more mids now like a tube screamer is on. I had to dial in my amp differently because it was too much. This is most likely due to the combination of parts and installing NYXL strings for first time too. I have pedestrian ears but even I can hear more mids, more clarity, and definitely more sustain.

Swapping parts was easy only took a few minutes. Make sure you keep the saddles in order when you remove them since they’re radiused. Also take a pic of the bridge saddle positions so you can put them back roughly in same place. Otherwise you’ll have to reset your intonation from scratch.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^It’s pretty! It’s SO pretty!


----------



## protest

gunch said:


> Are the Diamond Series Nick Johnstons really the move if you want a Strat-oid?



Yes. I'm sure there's some with QC issues, but I've played like half a dozen at various guitar centers in the area and I've had to talk myself out of buying them each time.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

gunch said:


> Are the Diamond Series Nick Johnstons really the move if you want a Strat-oid?



I'm not even a strat guy and the last time I went to a guitar center I picked one up and played it to death even with the ancient strings on it. That and an American standard tele were my 2 favorite things in the whole store but the NJ was better than the tele. Plus you can pick them up for 600 a pop in your choice of color used.


----------



## sleewell

looking at tube power amps for my new rack based rig.


also looking at 2 digitech whammy ricochets. 


trying not to buy the slime green km-7 b stock that just popped up


----------



## technomancer

Killer, but needs tuner buttons, knobs, and switch tip to match 

Black / purple zebra pickups wouldn't hurt either



USMarine75 said:


> Theyre legit. I have the pink HSS. Stock pickups are fantastic, especially the bridge pickup. Frets were perfect with no sharp ends. I don’t rate guitars based on initial setup but FWIW it came perfectly set up.
> 
> The finish and neck are outstanding. The roasted neck is well figured and the fretboard looks great. Just a really good solid guitar period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t remember if I already posted these but…
> 
> View attachment 100712
> View attachment 100713
> View attachment 100714
> 
> 
> Before…
> 
> View attachment 100711
> 
> 
> Totally worth it. Only complaint is it has a ton more mids now like a tube screamer is on. I had to dial in my amp differently because it was too much. This is most likely due to the combination of parts and installing NYXL strings for first time too. I have pedestrian ears but even I can hear more mids, more clarity, and definitely more sustain.
> 
> Swapping parts was easy only took a few minutes. Make sure you keep the saddles in order when you remove them since they’re radiused. Also take a pic of the bridge saddle positions so you can put them back roughly in same place. Otherwise you’ll have to reset your intonation from scratch.


----------



## Shask

sleewell said:


> looking at tube power amps for my new rack based rig.
> 
> 
> also looking at 2 digitech whammy ricochets.
> 
> 
> trying not to buy the slime green km-7 b stock that just popped up


What power amps are you looking at?

I keep reasoning with myself and telling myself that a Mesa 2:90 would not be reasonable for my uses and size of room. lol.


----------



## sleewell

Shask said:


> What power amps are you looking at?
> 
> I keep reasoning with myself and telling myself that a Mesa 2:90 would not be reasonable for my uses and size of room. lol.




just started my search so i am keeping my options open. ideally something 50 watt stereo that can bridge mono. would prefer if its not 800 lbs but that isnt a deal breaker. i am going to try using the internal ss amp on my kpa but i'll probably get a tube power amp soon so i am not in a real hurry. peavey, mesa, vht, fryette, synergy, marshall are all on my radar. 

so far the synergy has an early lead just because its 1u and everything else is so expensive in this market so its pretty comparable. I would like to get an old vht or fryette but I am not seeing any. 

people asking like 1600-2500 bucks for a mesa 2:90 is like wtf bro hahaha.


----------



## odibrom

@sleewell If today I was looking for a power amp, I'd go with that Synergy. Isn't it design by Fryette? I have a Mesa 2:fifty I bought about 9 years ago by 400€... still rocking...


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Killer, but needs tuner buttons, knobs, and switch tip to match
> 
> Black / purple zebra pickups wouldn't hurt either



Well I was trying to be subtle. 

BTW unseen is the 42oz Big Brass L block with purple springs. I forgot to attach that photo.


----------



## sleewell

@odibrom yes, i believe that it was. which is interesting bc fryette also came out with a 1u power amp, its odd to me that he did both but i am sure he had his reasons. 

and yes, i had both a mesa fifty/fifty and vht 2:50:2 a while back that i am wishing i hadn't sold. oh well.


----------



## Shask

sleewell said:


> just started my search so i am keeping my options open. ideally something 50 watt stereo that can bridge mono. would prefer if its not 800 lbs but that isnt a deal breaker. i am going to try using the internal ss amp on my kpa but i'll probably get a tube power amp soon so i am not in a real hurry. peavey, mesa, vht, fryette, synergy, marshall are all on my radar.
> 
> so far the synergy has an early lead just because its 1u and everything else is so expensive in this market so its pretty comparable. I would like to get an old vht or fryette but I am not seeing any.
> 
> people asking like 1600-2500 bucks for a mesa 2:90 is like wtf bro hahaha.


Yeah, it seems like the Freyette LXII would be the best bet today for a transparent poweramp, or a Power Station if you don't need stereo. I have considered those also, but I have always loved the low end chug of Mesas, which is why I have thought about those more. An older Peavey would be nice also, but they are getting harder to find, and as expensive as the bigger ones. Carvin TS100 is another.

Yeah, that is WAYYY too much for a 2:90, lol. I would wait for $800. I have considered a 50/50 also, but making sure to do the deep mods to it.


----------



## Shask

odibrom said:


> @sleewell If today I was looking for a power amp, I'd go with that Synergy. Isn't it design by Fryette? I have a Mesa 2:fifty I bought about 9 years ago by 400€... still rocking...


I have read the LXII has slightly bigger transformers, and is built a little better/heavier, than the Syn 50/50.

The Mesa 50/50 looks like it could be cool with the deep mods done to it. I was reading about that the other day. Or a 2:50.


----------



## odibrom

sleewell said:


> @odibrom yes, i believe that it was. which is interesting bc fryette also came out with a 1u power amp, its odd to me that he did both but i am sure he had his reasons.
> 
> and yes, i had both a mesa fifty/fifty and vht 2:50:2 a while back that i am wishing i hadn't sold. oh well.



... one lives and one learns...

... I'm not a gear flipper nor buy stuff just to try them out or because it's trendy. When i buy stuff, it has a specific purpose and I have studied it from top to bottom. When I bought the 2:fifty, I was actually searching for the 20:20 (at that time the only tube power amp in the market), but this one showed up for a crazy value so I jumped on it. My thing was building a 4 unit rack, Triaxis as a preamp, the mesa 20:20 power amp and 2 fx units like the G-Force or one AXE FX II to use with the 4CM and the Triaxis. The option of the 2x G-Forces was one in front and one after the Triaxis, but since I bought the 2:fifty, only one FX unit in the rack... I have to put some limits to myself or I won't be able to lug the rack around... There are none 5 unit racks and 6 units are way too big for me...


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


> I know Howard supposedly faithfully recreated the Echoplex's circuit for the Catalinbread version including NOS parts like orange drop caps. This sounds like it's the same but with the custom shop / one-person small shop touch.
> 
> View attachment 100594
> 
> 
> The EP Boost I think is a buffered JFET boost IIRC. Despite the name I don't think the circuit is based on the Echoplex.



Update: Chase Tone already finished and mailed my pedal. It should arrive today. He was seriously awesome to work with.


----------



## BabUShka

Theres a Marshall JVM head for sale locally in my town. Im just waiting for my next sslary, hoping it will still be there. Sold my JVM a couple of years ago, im very nostalgi about this amp.


----------



## Shask

odibrom said:


> ... one lives and one learns...
> 
> ... I'm not a gear flipper nor buy stuff just to try them out or because it's trendy. When i buy stuff, it has a specific purpose and I have studied it from top to bottom. When I bought the 2:fifty, I was actually searching for the 20:20 (at that time the only tube power amp in the market), but this one showed up for a crazy value so I jumped on it. My thing was building a 4 unit rack, Triaxis as a preamp, the mesa 20:20 power amp and 2 fx units like the G-Force or one AXE FX II to use with the 4CM and the Triaxis. The option of the 2x G-Forces was one in front and one after the Triaxis, but since I bought the 2:fifty, only one FX unit in the rack... I have to put some limits to myself or I won't be able to lug the rack around... There are none 5 unit racks and 6 units are way too big for me...


Thats when you split it into 2 racks. lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BabUShka said:


> Theres a Marshall JVM head for sale locally in my town. Im just waiting for my next sslary, hoping it will still be there. Sold my JVM a couple of years ago, im very nostalgi about this amp.


----------



## odibrom

Shask said:


> Thats when you split it into 2 racks. lol.



... which means that it's already too much: 1x 4 unit rack + 1x pedalboard + 1 guitar (gigbag), that's as much as I'll go...


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> ... which means that it's already too much: 1x 4 unit rack + 1x pedalboard + 1 guitar (gigbag), that's as much as I'll go...


2x 4 unit rack + 1 guitar (gigbag with very small MIDI controller and expression pedal in front pocket)

You're welcome


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> 2x 4 unit rack + 1 guitar (gigbag with very small MIDI controller and expression pedal in front pocket)
> 
> You're welcome



My MIDI pedalboard is made of a Roland FC300 + 3x expression pedals, doesn't fit in the guitar gigbag...


----------



## Millul

Got the ESP, it's awesome (shitty pics in the "ESP owners" thread.

Just added a super yummylicious PRS swamp specials to my watch list, and I really shouldn't...also looking into modelling units, which I know would be a MASSIVE rabbit hole...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

odibrom said:


> ... which means that it's already too much: 1x 4 unit rack + 1x pedalboard + 1 guitar (gigbag), that's as much as I'll go...



I cannot recall the names, but there are some places that make head shells that do racks as well. I think they can make a 5 space.


----------



## odibrom

Kyle Jordan said:


> I cannot recall the names, but there are some places that make head shells that do racks as well. I think they can make a 5 space.



I could obviously go custom on the 5 unit rack (tbh, I never had thought of it before), but that would also mean more weight to lug around because of the extra gear. The 4 unit limit is not only due to volume, but also weight. I'm needing a new case for my MIDI board, so I might go the custom route there... but not yet... next year maybe...


----------



## budda

odibrom said:


> I could obviously go custom on the 5 unit rack (tbh, I never had thought of it before), but that would also mean more weight to lug around because of the extra gear. The 4 unit limit is not only due to volume, but also weight. I'm needing a new case for my MIDI board, so I might go the custom route there... but not yet... next year maybe...



Are there no used 6U SKB or Gator cases in your area?


----------



## odibrom

budda said:


> Are there no used 6U SKB or Gator cases in your area?



The problem is not getting access to 6 unit rack cases, it's them becoming too heavy for me to lug them around due to the gear inside them. When I'm carrying stuff to rehearsals I have to transpose stairs alone with rack, pedalboard case and guitar gigbag on my back, first down and then back up after the rehearsal, there aren't much steps but it's hard nevertheless. I'm like the Kung Fu Panda "... stairs, my old enemy"... when carrying my things...

I'm happily locked to 4 rack units of gear. At the moment it's 2 for the power amp, 1 for the preamp and another for the FXs. It's kind of a liberating feeling about gear because I'm not tempted to look for or at new stuff unless it fits this rule. I could swap the Mesa's 2:fifty power amp for a Synergy or a VHT/Fryette one and free one rack space for another FX processor or also get rid of the G-Force and get an AXE FX 2... but that's not in the horizon at the moment so I'm cool.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> What power amps are you looking at?
> 
> I keep reasoning with myself and telling myself that a Mesa 2:90 would not be reasonable for my uses and size of room. lol.



I bought my 2:90 in a package deal with a Mesa 4x12 for $450 but i gave him $500 from a friend when he started into the Fractal , Matrix , FRFR route a few years back like when ever the Ax8 came out...time flies ..2016 ish ?

I spent $650 recapping and have new tubes put in from a tech. giving a good look over, just replace it if its going to go bad attitude ..such a awesome power amp...is it too much power ..yes ...but such a awesome built classic unit, ive never ran it in half power mode tho...that i need to try

I bought the TS100 from carvin when they were blowing them out pretty cheap..i use that mainly but if i was going to buy anything new today ....i think the Fryette power amps after buying the Power Station, solid built stuff...most likely there 2/50/2 power amp when back in stock or used

Mike


----------



## sleewell

6u racks are good for me. Gotta have a power conditioner in there. 


Is that you selling that carvin power amp on reverb? Looks nice.


----------



## budda

sleewell said:


> 6u racks are good for me. Gotta have a power conditioner in there.
> 
> 
> Is that you selling that carvin power amp on reverb? Looks nice.



My power conditioner slash brick is on the floor lol


----------



## ATRguitar91

All this power amp talk is making me rethink my little Rocktron Velocity 120 for a nice Matrix, even though I mostly play through my monitors these days.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> All this power amp talk is making me rethink my little Rocktron Velocity 120 for a nice Matrix, even though I mostly play through my monitors these days.



Not a fan? When I was considering power amps for my Axe FX, that was on the table


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not a fan? When I was considering power amps for my Axe FX, that was on the table


No I like it fine, just had it for a decade now so GAS creeps in occasionally for different power amps to try out. Mine is a very old model, so I'm not sure how newer stuff compares.

It doesn't sound nearly as sterile as my class D Quilter Microblock, but doesn't color the tone so much that HX models sound bad. The only real thing it's lacking is a resonance control. It's been a tank for me though. The stereo capability is awesome too.

I've never used it in a band setting, always had my 6505 for that. I think in bridged mode it would probably hang.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> No I like it fine, just had it for a decade now so GAS creeps in occasionally for different power amps to try out. Mine is a very old model, so I'm not sure how newer stuff compares.
> 
> It doesn't sound nearly as sterile as my class D Quilter Microblock, but doesn't color the tone so much that HX models sound bad. The only real thing it's lacking is a resonance control. It's been a tank for me though. The stereo capability is awesome too.
> 
> I've never used it in a band setting, always had my 6505 for that. I think in bridged mode it would probably hang.



Aaah I see. If I could I'd definitely spring for the Matrix, but I've seen the Velocities go for pennies.


----------



## Shask

ATRguitar91 said:


> All this power amp talk is making me rethink my little Rocktron Velocity 120 for a nice Matrix, even though I mostly play through my monitors these days.


I have a GT1000fx. It is a nice poweramp. Small and loud.

Lately I have been trying some different things, like yesterday, I used my Triple Recto, but then used the direct out into a rack effects unit, into the Matrix, into a second stereo 212 cab. That is a pretty cool wide sound. I have been playing more with these types of setups, which has got me looking at dedicated tube poweramps.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Shask said:


> I have a GT1000fx. It is a nice poweramp. Small and loud.
> 
> Lately I have been trying some different things, like yesterday, I used my Triple Recto, but then used the direct out into a rack effects unit, into the Matrix, into a second stereo 212 cab. That is a pretty cool wide sound. I have been playing more with these types of setups, which has got me looking at dedicated tube poweramps.


Messing with stereo stuff is one of my favorite things. I had my Rocktron for probably 8 years before I ever tried anything stereo and it's such a game changer.

If I ever want to go tube for the power section I have my favorite tube power amp available, the 6505. Absolutely love the power section of the 6505.

That said, I'm almost always gonna prefer solid state these days for the weight and transparency it provides. I'm also a notorious cheapskate, and even though tubes don't need replaced that often, I love the reliability and low maintenance of solid state.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I bought my 2:90 in a package deal with a Mesa 4x12 for $450 but i gave him $500 from a friend when he started into the Fractal , Matrix , FRFR route a few years back like when ever the Ax8 came out...time flies ..2016 ish ?
> 
> I spent $650 recapping and have new tubes put in from a tech. giving a good look over, just replace it if its going to go bad attitude ..such a awesome power amp...is it too much power ..yes ...but such a awesome built classic unit, ive never ran it in half power mode tho...that i need to try
> 
> I bought the TS100 from carvin when they were blowing them out pretty cheap..i use that mainly but if i was going to buy anything new today ....i think the Fryette power amps after buying the Power Station, solid built stuff...most likely there 2/50/2 power amp when back in stock or used
> 
> Mike


That is a crazy deal! I would be all over that! I have also been looking at cabs.

Yeah, it seems like the 2:90 would be WAYYYY too much for the bedroom user. It would be nice if there was something similar, but smaller. Probably gotta have the big iron for that tone though.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> That is a crazy deal! I would be all over that! I have also been looking at cabs.
> 
> Yeah, it seems like the 2:90 would be WAYYYY too much for the bedroom user. It would be nice if there was something similar, but smaller. Probably gotta have the big iron for that tone though.



Volume controls exist for a reason


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Volume controls exist for a reason


They do? I thought they were pointless “how much awesome do you need” controls, to which the answer is always, “all the awesome.”


----------



## Backsnack

spacebard said:


>



Chase Tone has a little bit of a nicer more full tone with more low end and mids but the difference doesn’t sound drastic to me.


----------



## budda

Shask said:


> That is a crazy deal! I would be all over that! I have also been looking at cabs.
> 
> Yeah, it seems like the 2:90 would be WAYYYY too much for the bedroom user. It would be nice if there was something similar, but smaller. Probably gotta have the big iron for that tone though.



20/20 then?

Someone listed a 72 SG special for not stupid money and im kind of curious.


----------



## Mourguitars

technomancer said:


> Volume controls exist for a reason



I run my Volume on each channels at 9:30 and the presence at 9 am on both the 2:90 and the TS100....i adjust my volume on the Rocktron effects output

Yea it was a crazy deal...havent had anything like that since but it was from a friend

Just something about that big heavy unit..big iron that reeks tone...lol

Mike


----------



## Shask

ATRguitar91 said:


> Messing with stereo stuff is one of my favorite things. I had my Rocktron for probably 8 years before I ever tried anything stereo and it's such a game changer.
> 
> If I ever want to go tube for the power section I have my favorite tube power amp available, the 6505. Absolutely love the power section of the 6505.
> 
> That said, I'm almost always gonna prefer solid state these days for the weight and transparency it provides. I'm also a notorious cheapskate, and even though tubes don't need replaced that often, I love the reliability and low maintenance of solid state.


Yeah, I have used stereo many times, but usually with modelers, and SS poweramps, or studio monitors, which just isn't the same.

I have 3 or 4 tube heads now, so I can run them in stereo plugging them into each other, but something smaller and more compact would be nice. I didn't use to use many effects, so it wasn't a big deal. However, I have started using more effects the last few years, which makes stereo MUCH more fun.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Volume controls exist for a reason


Yeah, that is true, but at what point is it ridiculous? lol. My Triple Recto could already blow me down if I looked at the master wrong, so 2 of those power sections might cause power grid issues.


----------



## Shask

budda said:


> 20/20 then?
> 
> Someone listed a 72 SG special for not stupid money and im kind of curious.


20/20 has EL84's. Yuck. If I was OK with those tubes, I would get a Peavey 50/50.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I run my Volume on each channels at 9:30 and the presence at 9 am on both the 2:90 and the TS100....i adjust my volume on the Rocktron effects output
> 
> Yea it was a crazy deal...havent had anything like that since but it was from a friend
> 
> Just something about that big heavy unit..big iron that reeks tone...lol
> 
> Mike


I do similar on my amps. I tend to keep the volumes around 10 oclock or so, and then control the volume with whatever effects unit I have in the loop.

Yeah, the big iron brings the tone. None of my other amps sound as big as my Triple Recto in terms of hugeness. I will probably still think about a 2:90, when the crazy prices come down. A Peavey Classic 120/120 would be cool also, but they are getting really hard to find.


----------



## Mourguitars

Just unboxed this , it arrived Friday..its dead mint condition 

Dont ask me why cause i dont know why i bought it other than my old one died on me , had one since they came out , have a empty rack space..looks cool, still stuck in the 90's...and i bought it for under $50 shipped with tax...guess im a sucker for a deal ....lol

They do have there application at times tho...

Still waiting on my Jake E Lee Pickguard.... Not shipped yet , but it was cheaper going thru the place i bought it vs buying one thru WD who is making it, WD charges shipping other place didnt...

Mike


----------



## Shask

ATRguitar91 said:


> Messing with stereo stuff is one of my favorite things. I had my Rocktron for probably 8 years before I ever tried anything stereo and it's such a game changer.
> 
> If I ever want to go tube for the power section I have my favorite tube power amp available, the 6505. Absolutely love the power section of the 6505.
> 
> That said, I'm almost always gonna prefer solid state these days for the weight and transparency it provides. I'm also a notorious cheapskate, and even though tubes don't need replaced that often, I love the reliability and low maintenance of solid state.


I have also considered doing something like using a tube head, into a reactive load, then out to a stereo effects unit, into the Matrix into 2 cabs. I wonder how that would compare to an actual big stereo tube power amp.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> 20/20 has EL84's. Yuck. If I was OK with those tubes, I would get a Peavey 50/50.



I sold my 20/20 like a week after i got it from MARS Music if anyone rembers them...i bought the Peavey 50/50...i was living over on the beach for 9 years and was having problems with them due to the salt air....sold unit for EL84's , i had 2 but traded them for something and kinda wish i still had them

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I do similar on my amps. I tend to keep the volumes around 10 oclock or so, and then control the volume with whatever effects unit I have in the loop.
> 
> Yeah, the big iron brings the tone. None of my other amps sound as big as my Triple Recto in terms of hugeness. I will probably still think about a 2:90, when the crazy prices come down. A Peavey Classic 120/120 would be cool also, but they are getting really hard to find.



I havent seen any in my area for sale in a long while...or any rack gear if fact...im looking tho...cash is ready to leave my hand ! lol

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Just unboxed this , it arrived Friday..its dead mint condition
> 
> Dont ask me why cause i dont know why i bought it other than my old one died on me , had one since they came out , have a empty rack space..looks cool, still stuck in the 90's...and i bought it for under $50 shipped with tax...guess im a sucker for a deal ....lol
> 
> They do have there application at times tho...
> 
> Still waiting on my Jake E Lee Pickguard.... Not shipped yet , but it was cheaper going thru the place i bought it vs buying one thru WD who is making it, WD charges shipping other place didnt...
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 100778



I built the BBW, which is the Sonic Stomp clone, and it has actually been VERY useful. Moreso than I thought. It is great for adding that huge low end chug I love (as you can tell by the poweramp talk, lol), and I think if you keep the process knob under about 9 oclock, it is fairly neutral. It only gets that super scooped - mosquito tone people complain about if you crank the process knob. Low contour about 1 oclock, and process about 9 oclock is pretty transparent in the mids, and brigs the low end chugs.

I have considered doing the Aion FX version that has the 3 way frequency switch for each knob.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I sold my 20/20 like a week after i got it from MARS Music if anyone rembers them...i bought the Peavey 50/50...i was living over on the beach for 9 years and was having problems with them due to the salt air....sold unit for EL84's , i had 2 but traded them for something and kinda wish i still had them
> 
> Mike


Mars Music is the reason I love Rack stuff, lol. I loved sitting at the wall of rack units they had and playing with the Triaxis, JMP-1, Digitech 2120's, etc.....

I had a Peavey 50/50 MANY years ago. Back when I had my Rockmasters. I think I got the Rockmaster for $80, and the 50/50 for $200. I had a Mesa Studio Pre back then also. Back when you could get all that stuff super cheap compared to now.


----------



## budda

Shask said:


> 20/20 has EL84's. Yuck. If I was OK with those tubes, I would get a Peavey 50/50.



Did you actually try one?


----------



## Shask

budda said:


> Did you actually try one?


Yeah, I remember trying them back when they were new. I have never liked an EL84 amp. They dont have the low end depth I like.


----------



## budda

Shask said:


> Yeah, I remember trying them back when they were new. I have never liked an EL84 amp. They dont have the low end depth I like.



Knew I should have put "recently" in there  that's on me.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm in the camp who thinks EL84 has plenty of low end. Like just plenty.


----------



## Shask

budda said:


> Knew I should have put "recently" in there  that's on me.


I have tried other EL84 amps since then, like all of the mini-amps that were the fad a few years back. Never liked any of them.


----------



## Shask

budda said:


> Knew I should have put "recently" in there  that's on me.


I found proof, lol. Baby and Daddy together.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My F30 has plenty of low end on tap through my 2x12, and it's EL84 based. Even with my 1x12 it's still got a good amount of low end.


----------



## Shask

KnightBrolaire said:


> My F30 has plenty of low end on tap through my 2x12, and it's EL84 based. Even with my 1x12 it's still got a good amount of low end.


Its not just having a lot of bass. You can use an EQ pedal and dial in a lot of bass. It is the overall depth, and how it feels and blooms as you play. It is totally different than just having a lot of bass.

I know you had a Peavey XXX. It is a good example. Put the resonance switch on loose, and the bass at 3 oclock or higher on the crunch channel. It just sags and chugs in a cool way that is just different than if you had the bass at noon, and cranked the 100hz slider on an EQ in the loop.


----------



## USMarine75

It’s almost like not every amp is designed to chug?


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> It’s almost like not every amp is designed to chug?


Ola would disagree. lol.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> It’s almost like not every amp is designed to chug?


Actually, its not just chugging. Even playing something like ACDC riffs sound much more full with a good low end depth.


----------



## Adieu

Shask said:


> Ola would disagree. lol.



That dude would happily chug on a triangle


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adieu said:


> That dude would happily chug on a triangle


WILL IT CHUG? — a triangle!


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> WILL IT CHUG? — a triangle!


And you know what? Most of us would watch the video.


----------



## Mourguitars

That Mark Five:25 amp (EL84) i had here for a weekend had some serious low end...i liked it better than the JP2C that a guy loaded me trying to get me to buy...but i think i had to dial that amp in differently use the EQ in that V and bass at like 1 or 2 ish...being a Marshal guy it was kinda odd but man , that amps Crunch Channel...i should have bought it...period....lesson learned you dial amps in with your ears and not your eyes....

In a Tube Stereo Power amp's i did not like the EL84 based stuff in a single rack space...pretty much why i always had a BBE in my rack with those ...needed some Beef with the JMP-1...the Peavey 50/50 done ok ...the Peavey was solid on that front..

Had a package thrown over the fence...my 25' monster speaker cable...Sunday delivery

I have those Big Thick Planet waves speaker cables ...they are nice , but there to heavy on a speaker jack on a amp ...to much strain for my liking...ill try one of these

Mike


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Shask said:


> I have tried other EL84 amps since then, like all of the mini-amps that were the fad a few years back. Never liked any of them.



Team 6L6-4-Lyfe unite!

Though, I’ve actually shifted towards KT88 as time has drawn on.


----------



## USMarine75

Yeah… it’s a TS circuit but it def doesn’t sound like a TS. Reminds me more of a FET Driver or JHS Clover. At 9 o’clock it’s a ton of gain.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kyle Jordan said:


> Team 6L6-4-Lyfe unite!
> 
> Though, I’ve actually shifted towards KT88 as time has drawn on.



For whatever reason I dig KT88 based amps more than anything, there's just something about the massive low end and crazy saturation a lot of them share. Diezels and some Bogners just have this sound that I've always attributed to KT88s that make them sound like everything good about a 6L6 amp ran hotter than the limit. If I ever get a spare 4k I'm snagging a Bogner Twin Jet setup since I think thst amp is the pinnacle of the KT88 sound. 

Anyways here ends the KT88 fanboyism


----------



## runbirdman

TheBolivianSniper said:


> For whatever reason I dig KT88 based amps more than anything, there's just something about the massive low end and crazy saturation a lot of them share. Diezels and some Bogners just have this sound that I've always attributed to KT88s that make them sound like everything good about a 6L6 amp ran hotter than the limit. If I ever get a spare 4k I'm snagging a Bogner Twin Jet setup since I think thst amp is the pinnacle of the KT88 sound.
> 
> Anyways here ends the KT88 fanboyism


Keep an eye out. I offloaded mine for far less than 4k last year.


----------



## budda

Kyle Jordan said:


> Team 6L6-4-Lyfe unite!
> 
> Though, I’ve actually shifted towards KT88 as time has drawn on.



Thats because KT88/6550 is the superior tube haha.



TheBolivianSniper said:


> For whatever reason I dig KT88 based amps more than anything, there's just something about the massive low end and crazy saturation a lot of them share. Diezels and some Bogners just have this sound that I've always attributed to KT88s that make them sound like everything good about a 6L6 amp ran hotter than the limit. If I ever get a spare 4k I'm snagging a Bogner Twin Jet setup since I think thst amp is the pinnacle of the KT88 sound.
> 
> Anyways here ends the KT88 fanboyism



High headroom, gotta love it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

TheBolivianSniper said:


> For whatever reason I dig KT88 based amps more than anything, there's just something about the massive low end and crazy saturation a lot of them share. Diezels and some Bogners just have this sound that I've always attributed to KT88s that make them sound like everything good about a 6L6 amp ran hotter than the limit. If I ever get a spare 4k I'm snagging a Bogner Twin Jet setup since I think thst amp is the pinnacle of the KT88 sound.
> 
> Anyways here ends the KT88 fanboyism





budda said:


> Thats because KT88/6550 is the superior tube haha.
> 
> 
> 
> High headroom, gotta love it.



One of the things I’ve found myself doing quite often with my Axe FX III is switching the power tubes to KT88s, messing with the tube clip point to stay cleaner longer, and playing with the transformer settings to mimic the really big poweramps. The last two changes are cool with 6L6s too. Still trying to mimic the 7581a tubes I used to run in my Mesas. 

Speaking of Mesa, I am starting to very heavily lean towards buying another Triaxis. I had great success this past week just working with the USA Pre models in the Axe. Felt like I’m home, tonewise. The unexpected part is that it made me want a physical Triaxis again just to have one. I think acting on that soon would be best, because they’re just going to increase in price and become even more difficult to service.


----------



## USMarine75

I think I’m building a mostly purple board… mostly. So…


----------



## narad

I blame this one on @Guitarjon 's incessant Orange comparison videos...







Time to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## youngthrasher9

narad said:


> I blame this one on @Guitarjon 's incessant Orange comparison videos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to see what the fuss is about.


I’ve wanted one of these bad boys since their initial release. Congrats!


----------



## sleewell

those amps look amazing, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I blame this one on @Guitarjon 's incessant Orange comparison videos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to see what the fuss is about.



Hello.


----------



## narad

youngthrasher9 said:


> I’ve wanted one of these bad boys since their initial release. Congrats!



I have a pretty crazy amount of amps and am ultimately trying to narrow it down, so I suspect it'll be for sale in a few months after I've recorded it and get familiar with it FYI


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I think I’m building a mostly purple board… mostly. So…
> 
> View attachment 100797



Also consider for a chorus:






Speaking of @Guitarjon, I think he rocks this pedal as well.


----------



## Shask

Kyle Jordan said:


> Team 6L6-4-Lyfe unite!
> 
> Though, I’ve actually shifted towards KT88 as time has drawn on.


I have only owned one KT88 Amp, which was the VHT Deliverance 120. It was also massive sounding, but not my sound. I don't know of too many amps that use these tubes. Of the common types, I normally go for 6L6.


----------



## Shask

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 100787
> View attachment 100788
> 
> 
> Yeah… it’s a TS circuit but it def doesn’t sound like a TS. Reminds me more of a FET Driver or JHS Clover. At 9 o’clock it’s a ton of gain.


They don't cut the lows as much. A TS starts cutting around 720hz, and these start about 350hz.


----------



## Axiom451

Copped one of these bad boys today, replacing my Helix after 4 years


----------



## USMarine75

Shask said:


> They don't cut the lows as much. A TS starts cutting around 720hz, and these start about 350hz.



What's funny is the way it's EQ'd it makes my Supro and Fender combos sound like a Marshall, in that it gets that unique to Marshall high volume "speaker pop" at low/mid gain settings (I forget the actual term for it but think high volume Marshall SL/Plexi).


----------



## Bearitone

AxiomXIII said:


> Copped one of these bad boys today, replacing my Helix after 4 years



Kemper has the best octave down effect ever imo. Try it once you get comfortable poking around.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I went in to my favorite shop today after an appointment, grabbed another speaker cable (wanted a nice one for day to day and to use the cheapy one for backup). I’ve been hunting for a decent deal on speakers, I mentioned as much to the guy running the shop (super chill, super nice guy, part owner afaik). I let him know I’m looking for V30 variants or clones, and he’s like “I think I have something for you”. Explains to me what a Marshall “G12 Vintage by Celestion” is. Basically, before celestion released the V30 as a retail speaker, it was an OEM upgrade option exclusive for Marshall cabs, made in England, and they later shifted the power handling down to 60 watts and did some minor production cost cutting and we ended up with the V30.
Yes I bought them.
So now I’m the proud new owner of a pair of what is essentially OG OEM Marshall spec V30’s, made in the UK. (These are more recent production examples, but from what I understand, little has changed.) I will be taking pics and clips as soon as possible.


----------



## technomancer

The G12 Vintage is just another minor variant on the V30 that was manufactured for Marshall.... different specs but same concept as the ones they did for Mesa.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also consider for a chorus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of @Guitarjon, I think he rocks this pedal as well.



I love that. I've been wanting their boost for awhile.


----------



## sleewell

Bearitone said:


> Kemper has the best octave down effect ever imo. Try it once you get comfortable poking around.




really cant wait to get mine. is there any way to put the kpa effects on momentary switches on the remote?


----------



## Bearitone

sleewell said:


> really cant wait to get mine. is there any way to put the kpa effects on momentary switches on the remote?


Ooh good question. I actually never tried to do anything momentary


----------



## budda

@USMarine75 will get a kick out of me emailing wildwood about a used item. Something cool popped up on my Canadian forum, with the benefit of being semi local. The con being it's expensive


----------



## Backsnack

spacebard said:


> I just bought this:





USMarine75 said:


> He was such a nice guy to deal with I ended up buying one lol. Thanks for the heads up!



Either if you guys get yours yet? I’m rearranging things on my board with my Stomp XL and I have a spot to slap one of these at the end of my signal chain. How are you liking it? Curious as to the improvements you’re hearing in your high gain sounds?


----------



## USMarine75

Backsnack said:


> Either if you guys get yours yet? I’m rearranging things on my board with my Stomp XL and I have a spot to slap one of these at the end of my signal chain. How are you liking it? Curious as to the improvements you’re hearing in your high gain sounds?



I only tried it for a few minutes yesterday and not with high gain yet. It's definitely a subtle effect definitely not like throwing an OD on.

The vol knob is interesting. IIRC it maxes out the boost around noon and then seems to dial back as you keep going. The latter half is the EP boost effect vs a more clean boost early on? Also I couldn't hear much difference in the 3 different toggle settings (Bright and Hybrid sounded same and Dark sounded more mild).

I definitely need more time with it and less kids screaming in the background


----------



## Backsnack

USMarine75 said:


> I only tried it for a few minutes yesterday and not with high gain yet. It's definitely a subtle effect definitely not like throwing an OD on.
> 
> The vol knob is interesting. IIRC it maxes out the boost around noon and then seems to dial back as you keep going. The latter half is the EP boost effect vs a more clean boost early on? Also I couldn't hear much difference in the 3 different toggle settings (Bright and Hybrid sounded same and Dark sounded more mild).
> 
> I definitely need more time with it and less kids screaming in the background


Definitely not an OD

It strikes me as an eq/saturation/possible slight compression sort of thing from the examples I’ve heard so far.


----------



## USMarine75

Backsnack said:


> Definitely not an OD
> 
> It strikes me as an eq/saturation/possible slight compression sort of thing from the examples I’ve heard so far.



No I know it's not, what I'm saying (not directed at you) is that if anyone expects to turn it on and go wow, it's not that kind of pedal. It's a very subtle effect. Definitely audible, but subtle. I had it at end of pedal chain as recommended, but I had a fairly transparent OD in front so there wasn't a hugely noticeable effect. Plus as mentioned tons of loud kids plus the TV was on. So definitely need to explore more hopefully tonight.


----------



## laxu

Can anyone recommend good dual mono -> TRS Y patch cables? I need a bunch of them to setup my pedalboard for stereo input/output. I have been thinking of EBS flat cables but unfortunately their Y cable only comes in 30 cm length so other options would be welcome.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> Can anyone recommend good dual mono -> TRS Y patch cables? I need a bunch of them to setup my pedalboard for stereo input/output. I have been thinking of EBS flat cables but unfortunately their Y cable only comes in 30 cm length so other options would be welcome.


You could always extend them with TS-TS female couplers?


----------



## Backsnack

USMarine75 said:


> No I know it's not, what I'm saying (not directed at you) is that if anyone expects to turn it on and go wow, it's not that kind of pedal. It's a very subtle effect. Definitely audible, but subtle. I had it at end of pedal chain as recommended, but I had a fairly transparent OD in front so there wasn't a hugely noticeable effect. Plus as mentioned tons of loud kids plus the TV was on. So definitely need to explore more hopefully tonight.


Looking forward to it, as I’m sure you’re looking forward to having some peace and quiet to yourself. I have a toddler as well so I understand.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> You could always extend them with TS-TS female couplers?



Yeah I suppose but I'd like to avoid it if I can. I can probably make 30 cm work but it might be a bit tight or might need to move my Gigrig Wetter Box closer to my Volante/Nightsky that are in its loops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

laxu said:


> Can anyone recommend good dual mono -> TRS Y patch cables? I need a bunch of them to setup my pedalboard for stereo input/output. I have been thinking of EBS flat cables but unfortunately their Y cable only comes in 30 cm length so other options would be welcome.



I would just make them. It's easy enough, even without the TRS plugs with the larger boot.


----------



## Bearitone

PRS MT-15 and OD808X arrived today and they sound sick together.

Only bummer is the U-Bar on the right hand side is snapped off. Whatever dumbass owned it before tried super gluing it back in place and now it looks like shit.

I’m tempted to have the other Ubar removed, the holes plug welded, and the chassis powder coated again but, I have no idea how I would get the knob labels back on there.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Bearitone said:


> PRS MT-15 and OD808X arrived today and they sound sick together.
> 
> Only bummer is the U-Bar on the right hand side is snapped off. Whatever dumbass owned it before tried super gluing it back in place and now it looks like shit.
> 
> I’m tempted to have the other Ubar removed, the holes plug welded, and the chassis powder coated again but, I have no idea how I would get the knob labels back on there.



Are those "ubars" not fastened with screws from the back side of the front panel?


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Bearitone said:


> PRS MT-15 and OD808X arrived today and they sound sick together.
> 
> Only bummer is the U-Bar on the right hand side is snapped off. Whatever dumbass owned it before tried super gluing it back in place and now it looks like shit.
> 
> I’m tempted to have the other Ubar removed, the holes plug welded, and the chassis powder coated again but, I have no idea how I would get the knob labels back on there.



You could remove the bars and simply plug the holes with black button head screws. If you're sure it's superglue, Loctite makes solvent (I think it's nitromethane) that _*might*_ remove the glue without damaging the finish. Test somewhere else first.


----------



## Bearitone

I’ll post pictures later. It’s full retard. There’s already paint removed in a small spot that looks like it’s been kissed with a file. Glue has been smeared around like a toddler wiped snot and boogers around each hole. To actually get this thing decent again I’m pretty sure it’ll need to be refinished.

Maybe I can send it off to a modder to have a mid-sweep knob added for shits and giggles and have them refinish it as part of the same job.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Bearitone said:


> I’ll post pictures later. It’s full retard. There’s already paint removed in a small spot that looks like it’s been kissed with a file. Glue has been smeared around like a toddler wiped snot and boogers around each hole. To actually get this thing decent again I’m pretty sure it’ll need to be refinished



Ah. Shitty.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Maybe I can send it off to a modder to have a mid-sweep knob added for shits and giggles and have them refinish it as part of the same job.


Not a bad way to go, honestly. Only issue would be finding a guy that works with metal, normally.


----------



## Bearitone

Picture:


----------



## Gmork

Just bought a ripple reverb v2 by Pshc pdls (a mad genius pedal builder from russia and easily one of my fav boutique builders)
The ripple is a dirty gritty surf/garage rock spring reverb/gain pedal that ive wanted for a long while. Will take forever to get to canada unfortunately.
Boo

Side note: ive got his zombie vox theremin fuzz as well. Yeah... a friggin theremin!.... (and fuzz)
Its incredible.


----------



## laxu

MaxOfMetal said:


> I would just make them. It's easy enough, even without the TRS plugs with the larger boot.


What cable would you use for them? I tried if I could fit two Evidence Audio SIS cables inside a regular Switchcraft style TRS plug and it was an extremely tight fit that I don't think would be practical to solder together.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

laxu said:


> What cable would you use for them? I tried if I could fit two Evidence Audio SIS cables inside a regular Switchcraft style TRS plug and it was an extremely tight fit that I don't think would be practical to solder together.



Probably Mogami mini cable, and Neutrik connectors, the basic Switchcraft and Amphenol ends are tight even with regular cable. Look for something with a plastic threaded or snap on boot vs. all metal.


----------



## laxu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably Mogami mini cable, and Neutrik connectors, the basic Switchcraft and Amphenol ends are tight even with regular cable. Look for something with a plastic threaded or snap on boot vs. all metal.



Thanks! Do you know what is the actual product name for the Mogami mini cable? Could not find it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

laxu said:


> Thanks! Do you know what is the actual product name for the Mogami mini cable? Could not find it.



I do not, off hand. They make a few narrow ~26AWG cable stock.

EDIT: I believe it's the "2314" mini coax.


----------



## BabUShka

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




okey, okey then - as you wish. 
Picking up the JVM in a couple of days, already stroke a deal with the seller


----------



## technomancer

laxu said:


> Thanks! Do you know what is the actual product name for the Mogami mini cable? Could not find it.



Probably Mogami 2314 (I know you're not in the US, link in case anybody else is looking for it)

https://www.redco.com/Mogami-W2314-Miniature-Instrument-Cable.html


----------



## STRHelvete

Just pulled the trigger on a Helix. It kinda hurt to spend that much on gear. Thank Satan for GC's easy return policy


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Bearitone said:


> Picture:




Ugh. Yeah that's boned up pretty good. Would help to know what for sure kind of glue it is. Superglue (cyanoacrylate) solvent might work. Loctite SF 768 or this stuff.
Assuming it is indeed superglue. Might be worth a try on an inconspicuous area. That's so thick though that I wonder if it's some other type of glue.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Does anyone know Neil Young's rig for Mirrorball and Dead Man? Straight LP/ Marshall?


----------



## Bearitone

Turd Ferguson said:


> Ugh. Yeah that's boned up pretty good. Would help to know what for sure kind of glue it is. Superglue (cyanoacrylate) solvent might work. Loctite SF 768 or this stuff.
> Assuming it is indeed superglue. Might be worth a try on an inconspicuous area. That's so thick though that I wonder if it's some other type of glue.


I slept on it and I’m actually just going to return it and try another amp for shits. Thinking either a used 5150 or that DSL. Maybe even a used Ceriatone of some kind.


----------



## BabUShka

Almost 10 years old picture of my Marshall JVM. Sold it cheap, for beer and food as i was in the middle of my studies back then.

Recently became very nostalgic about ut, especially after Ola, Rabea and other YouTubers started to post videos of their JVM's. So today i bough one second hand, going to pick it up in a couple of days. I cant wait!! The best christmas present - from me to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Does anyone know Neil Young's rig for Mirrorball and Dead Man? Straight LP/ Marshall?



Old Black -> Fender Tweed Deluxe

At least that's what it sounds like.

That album was done fast and dirty, I don't see him diviating from his comfort zone.


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Helix. It kinda hurt to spend that much on gear. Thank Satan for GC's easy return policy


 You're not going to miss that money, friend. Can't wait to hear what you think, if you need any help working it send me a DM I've got lots of tips and tricks.


----------



## USMarine75

EQD Hizumitas arrived. Amazing pedal. It definitely sounds like a Triangle Muff but better. 

The Tone knob works in reverse so CW is typical Muff with a ton of bass and mid cut. CCW increases mids and treble. Tiny changes in the tone knob makes a lot of difference - literally changes the character of the fuzz, not just rolling of treble. The Sustain knob has a huge range and I think the manual said 9 o’clock is unity gain for the Level control. With the neck pickup leads sound super smooth, singing, and liquidy like a Muff or the Vick Audio V2 (Pete Cornish G2). The Bridge pickup has tons of clarity especially with Sustain set lower like 9 o’clock (still ton of gain!).

I’m going to have to A/B against the Thorpy Muffroom Cloud and Vick Audio V2. Because this might make the board over those titans.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Old Black -> Fender Tweed Deluxe
> 
> At least that's what it sounds like.
> 
> That album was done fast and dirty, I don't see him diviating from his comfort zone.



This.

‘59 Tweed Deluxe AFAIK.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> This.
> 
> ‘59 Tweed Deluxe AFAIK.



Pretty sure that's the recipe for everything related to Neil correct?


----------



## STRHelvete

CanserDYI said:


> You're not going to miss that money, friend. Can't wait to hear what you think, if you need any help working it send me a DM I've got lots of tips and tricks.


I kept waiting for some golden moment of finding one for 3 figures. Realizing how stupid that is, I just forced myself to buy one and stop kicking the tires.


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> I kept waiting for some golden moment of finding one for 3 figures. Realizing how stupid that is, I just forced myself to buy one and stop kicking the tires.


I personally found it to be the best financial decision for my gigging/recording hobby. Its like a sandbox, I could play and build for days and days and never get tired of it.


----------



## STRHelvete

CanserDYI said:


> I personally found it to be the best financial decision for my gigging/recording hobby. Its like a sandbox, I could play and build for days and days and never get tired of it.


Yeah it'll definitely be invaluable for live and studio.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure that's the recipe for everything related to Neil correct?



Yup no deep dive here


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Old Black -> Fender Tweed Deluxe
> 
> At least that's what it sounds like.
> 
> That album was done fast and dirty, I don't see him diviating from his comfort zone.



Thanks Max


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> Does anyone know Neil Young's rig for Mirrorball and Dead Man? Straight LP/ Marshall?





MaxOfMetal said:


> Old Black -> Fender Tweed Deluxe
> 
> At least that's what it sounds like.
> 
> That album was done fast and dirty, I don't see him diviating from his comfort zone.



Jarmusch filmed a lot of the soundtrack creation process. There's a documentary about it out there somewhere, really fascinating. He did it over two days in a warehouse, watching the movie over and over and playing along. They ended up using the first half of one take and the second half of another. 

You can find the footage, though it's sort of difficult to locate. I found it on Neil Young Archives earlier this year but can't seem to locate it now and it was definitely tedious then. Here's a short clip:



Definitely hear some delay, not much else though.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Backsnack

CanserDYI said:


> I personally found it to be the best financial decision for my gigging/recording hobby. Its like a sandbox, I could play and build for days and days and never get tired of it.


And it's such a vastly better platform since it was released in 2016.

One of the Line 6 devs on TGP is hinting that the next update is going to be so good that people who sold their Helixes will probably want to re-buy them, so keep your eyes and ears peeled. Many new effects and at least a couple of amp models on the way.


----------



## laxu

Backsnack said:


> And it's such a vastly better platform since it was released in 2016.
> 
> One of the Line 6 devs on TGP is hinting that the next update is going to be so good that people who sold their Helixes will probably want to re-buy them, so keep your eyes and ears peeled. Many new effects and at least a couple of amp models on the way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 100882
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100883



A small correction, 3.15 looks to be the next update with 3.2 coming later. 3.2 probably has a good version of some niche effect which will make those three people buy another Helix if they don't have one.


----------



## MrWulf

Very tempt to buy another Schecter. Either a KM7 Mk3 Hybrid or one of the last MK7 Mk2 Black Pearl left on the market.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Backsnack said:


> And it's such a vastly better platform since it was released in 2016.
> 
> One of the Line 6 devs on TGP is hinting that the next update is going to be so good that people who sold their Helixes will probably want to re-buy them, so keep your eyes and ears peeled. Many new effects and at least a couple of amp models on the way.


What could scratch the 5153 itch without being an actual modelled 5153? A 6534 or some boutique amp? He seems pretty explicit that it's not a 5153 model.

Not that the Helix is lacking for high gain options, but I'm always happy for more; would love more Peavey and Engl options.

PS. It's pretty cool how transparent they are with their customer base. One of the big deciding factors for me when getting an HX Stomp was how frequently L6 updates and how much they've added to the unit since it's debut.


----------



## Tree

ATRguitar91 said:


> What could scratch the 5153 itch without being an actual modelled 5153? A 6534 or some boutique amp? He seems pretty explicit that it's not a 5153 model.
> 
> Not that the Helix is lacking for high gain options, but I'm always happy for more; would love more Peavey and Engl options.
> 
> PS. It's pretty cool how transparent they are with their customer base. One of the big deciding factors for me when getting an HX Stomp was how frequently L6 updates and how much they've added to the unit since it's debut.



Yeah, not that it's needed at all, but I would love to have a 5153 model on board. I was just thinking to myself the other day of a few amp models that I feel are odd choices for them not to have included in the Helix family, but now I can't remember them to save my life 

Regardless, I'm excited as hell for some new updates to come!


----------



## sleewell

oh man I cant wait for the helix update. the last one was soooooo good. cant even imagine what they have in store. fully agree on L6 listening to what people want and love how transparent and accessible they are. I was never that big into L6 before but now they have a fan for life.


----------



## laxu

ATRguitar91 said:


> One of the big deciding factors for me when getting an HX Stomp was how frequently L6 updates and how much they've added to the unit since it's debut.



They release 1-2 times a year so not that often but usually it's a bigger package of good stuff. Fractal releases more often but it's often less dramatic improvements.


----------



## gunch

Bearitone said:


> Picture:


Cheesus Crust


----------



## gunch

BabUShka said:


> Almost 10 years old picture of my Marshall JVM. Sold it cheap, for beer and food as i was in the middle of my studies back then.
> 
> Recently became very nostalgic about ut, especially after Ola, Rabea and other YouTubers started to post videos of their JVM's. So today i bough one second hand, going to pick it up in a couple of days. I cant wait!! The best christmas present - from me to me.


Never mind the JvM give me that Blackjack ATX


----------



## BabUShka

gunch said:


> Never mind the JvM give me that Blackjack ATX



Its a great axe. Still own it, 10 years later.


----------



## Xaios

sleewell said:


> fully agree on L6 listening to what people want and love how transparent and accessible they are. I was never that big into L6 before but now they have a fan for life.


They really did turn a corner as a company when Yamaha brought them into the fold.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

BabUShka said:


> 10 years later.








stop with your words they're hurting me


----------



## STRHelvete

It arrived


----------



## budda

And then?


----------



## gunch

Bro you really got one of them $10 Aukey keyboards from Amazon


----------



## STRHelvete

gunch said:


> Bro you really got one of them $10 Aukey keyboards from Amazon


I just got a keyboard that would change color to match whatever color I use in my room. It helps the mood.


----------



## STRHelvete

budda said:


> And then?


Still trying to get useable sounds. I bought Native for 100 bucks too. Trying to get something similar to what I have now with plugins


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Spent a whopping ten bucks on aIR Impulse Loader so I can play 5 cabs blended and export into a single IR. It's a never-ending rabbit hole, but hey, why not.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BabUShka said:


> Its a great axe. Still own it, 10 years later.



The 7 string version was my first "nice" guitar. Ultimately not quite my sound and I ended up trading it, but it was a great guitar with a cool look.


----------



## STRHelvete

Turd Ferguson said:


> Spent a whopping ten bucks on aIR Impulse Loader so I can play 5 cabs blended and export into a single IR. It's a never-ending rabbit hole, but hey, why not.
> 
> View attachment 100949


I might need to try that. I blend IRs so being able to mix two into a single IR would be beneficial


----------



## Kyle Jordan

STRHelvete said:


> I might need to try that. I blend IRs so being able to mix two into a single IR would be beneficial



I can definitely recommend some type of program that lets you blend your IRs in to one. That’s my defacto standard now. I’m looking to pick up Fractal’s Cab Lab at some point just because it has some extra features I want.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

STRHelvete said:


> I might need to try that. I blend IRs so being able to mix two into a single IR would be beneficial



Low key best feature of the Axe-fx is that it's built-in. Should be standard on all modelers IMO


----------



## gunch

STRHelvete said:


> I just got a keyboard that would change color to match whatever color I use in my room. It helps the mood.



Fair


----------



## ATRguitar91

Turd Ferguson said:


> Spent a whopping ten bucks on aIR Impulse Loader so I can play 5 cabs blended and export into a single IR. It's a never-ending rabbit hole, but hey, why not.
> 
> View attachment 100949


I do this, but with Libra. It's a game changer for sure.

I always prefer to blend IRs and this let's me do it while only using a single block on the Stomp.


----------



## MFB

Well, I tried to score a used Edwards Arrowhead but the dude seems pretty unresponsive to emails so I think I'm just gonna bite the bullet and go for an Edward E-Scythe instead. Little more ostentatious with the scythe inlays, but what're you gonna do? In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Turd Ferguson said:


> Spent a whopping ten bucks on aIR Impulse Loader so I can play 5 cabs blended and export into a single IR. It's a never-ending rabbit hole, but hey, why not.
> 
> View attachment 100949


I really dig the price point of this, sale or not. I don’t even play through sims as much anymore but this looks great.


----------



## Backsnack

laxu said:


> A small correction, 3.15 looks to be the next update with 3.2 coming later. 3.2 probably has a good version of some niche effect which will make those three people buy another Helix if they don't have one.


He hinted at some really complex effect which I'm definitely curious about.

I also wonder if there's going to be a Helix-specific feature along the lines of the DSP spillover and taking that a step further somehow.


----------



## Tree

Turd Ferguson said:


> Spent a whopping ten bucks on aIR Impulse Loader so I can play 5 cabs blended and export into a single IR. It's a never-ending rabbit hole, but hey, why not.
> 
> View attachment 100949



Thank you for posting this! I need this to save precious DSP on my Stomp


----------



## budda

I think I beat my GAS for the R9. Likely pay off my cc instead  lol


----------



## Shask

budda said:


> I think I beat my GAS for the R9. Likely pay off my cc instead  lol


Stupid adult responsibilities, lol.

I have been sending triple house payments because I want to pay off my house ASAP. Sometimes I get sad thinking about how many Axe-FX III's that would buy, lol.


----------



## sleewell

probably going to pickup an expression pedal for my kpa


----------



## USMarine75

I had some more time (and less background children noise) to test out the Chase Tone Secret Preamp. LP and Wolfgang through Supro amp (great pedal platform) using various OD pedals in front (OCD, Lovepedal Kanji 9, Boss DS-1W and BD-2, EQD Hizumitas, etc.). Their recommendation is that it goes at the end of your chain as a buffer/boost. It really does make a difference. 

Initially I tried A/B'ing back and forth. But IMO it's easiest to hear the difference after you've had on for awhile, your ears become used to that tone, and you turn it off. Sounds noticeably duller and less clear without. Definitely an always-on pedal.


----------



## broangiel

Shask said:


> Stupid adult responsibilities, lol.
> 
> I have been sending triple house payments because I want to pay off my house ASAP. Sometimes I get sad thinking about how many Axe-FX III's that would buy, lol.


Boy, I feel that. Our mortgage payment is an Axe FX Turbo + tax + shipping + extended warranty each month. I miss living in a LCOL area where the gear fund was fatter.


----------



## CanserDYI

Jesus christ guys where do you fucking live?

My mortgage was 226 bucks a month??


----------



## USMarine75

CanserDYI said:


> Jesus christ guys where do you fucking live?
> 
> My mortgage was 226 bucks a month??



Gonna have to add a few zeros if you want to live in my neighborhood lol.


----------



## CanserDYI

USMarine75 said:


> Gonna have to add a few zeros if you want to live in my neighborhood lol.


My house cost only a few zero's more than that. Man, big money big bills I guess.


----------



## technomancer

CanserDYI said:


> Jesus christ guys where do you fucking live?
> 
> My mortgage was 226 bucks a month??



Where do you get a house that doesn't attach to a trailer hitch that's that cheap??


----------



## CanserDYI

technomancer said:


> Where do you get a house that doesn't attach to trailer hitch that's that cheap??


Ohio, man. Ohio. I don't live in the NICEST of areas, but we got a credit union okay? AND a liquor store.


----------



## ArtDecade

226 a month? Man. That's our heating bill! LOL.


----------



## USMarine75

CanserDYI said:


> My house cost only a few zero's more than that. Man, big money big bills I guess.



You have no idea lol.



ArtDecade said:


> 226 a month? Man. That's our heating bill! LOL.



I think that's our monthly HOA


----------



## Shask

CanserDYI said:


> Jesus christ guys where do you fucking live?
> 
> My mortgage was 226 bucks a month??


You might be able to rent the dumpster behind a crack house at that price, lol.

And I live in one of the cheaper parts of the country.


----------



## CanserDYI

Granted, my home is 100 years old and cost me 30k. Nice and liveable, not going to lie. I dont have a garage though, with street parking, so that sucks, but I paid it off quick as shit and don't pay rent to no man.

EDIT: Dont forget the 10th of an acre of land I got as a yard too B) I can park a whole CAR back there fellas. MAYBE EVEN A VAN.


----------



## Jake

CanserDYI said:


> Granted, my home is 100 years old and cost me 30k. Nice and liveable, not going to lie. I dont have a garage though, with street parking, so that sucks, but I paid it off quick as shit and don't pay rent to no man.
> 
> EDIT: Dont forget the 10th of an acre of land I got as a yard too B) I can park a whole CAR back there fellas.


Just bought a house in 2021 gang: Listed at $170k, paid $212k- was on the market for less than 24 hours and my mortgage is $1050 a month. But I got a gear room and a big ass yard so it could be worse lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Granted, my home is 100 years old and cost me 30k. Nice and liveable, not going to lie. I dont have a garage though, with street parking, so that sucks, but I paid it off quick as shit and don't pay rent to no man.
> 
> EDIT: Dont forget the 10th of an acre of land I got as a yard too B) I can park a whole CAR back there fellas. MAYBE EVEN A VAN.


You pay taxes, so yes, you pay rent to The Man.


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You pay taxes, so yes, you pay rent to The Man.


I dunno about you but I enjoy funding my public library school system, roads, etc. So i dont mind my 196 dollar property tax very much.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> I dunno about you but I enjoy funding my public library school system, roads, etc. So i dont mind my 196 dollar property tax very much.


It is still essentially paying rent.


----------



## ArtDecade

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is still essentially paying rent.



No it isn't.


----------



## Shask

CanserDYI said:


> Granted, my home is 100 years old and cost me 30k. Nice and liveable, not going to lie. I dont have a garage though, with street parking, so that sucks, but I paid it off quick as shit and don't pay rent to no man.
> 
> EDIT: Dont forget the 10th of an acre of land I got as a yard too B) I can park a whole CAR back there fellas. MAYBE EVEN A VAN.





Jake said:


> Just bought a house in 2021 gang: Listed at $170k, paid $212k- was on the market for less than 24 hours and my mortgage is $1050 a month. But I got a gear room and a big ass yard so it could be worse lol



The loan term matters a lot also. I refinanced to a 10 year loan, so that increases the payments vs. the standard 30 year loan. I want to do it in way less than that though.


----------



## CanserDYI

Shask said:


> The loan term matters a lot also. I refinanced to a 10 year loan, so that increases the payments vs. the standard 30 year loan. I want to do it in way less than that though.


I paid a big chunk of mine off and then paid 226 a month for about 5 years. Now i have the title and plan on doing it to another home and keeping this little house as a studio.


----------



## sleewell

226??? dang, that is awesome as long as there aren't like drive bys and trap houses.

mine is like 1775 but i always pay extra. love the house and neighborhood, hoping one day to build a studio over the garage. 

it is nuts how much interest you pay on home loan.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

This is fascinating discussion about home financing, but can we get back to posting stuff I have to buy that I didn't know I needed, or even existed? It's payday goddamit!


----------



## Bearitone

Turd Ferguson said:


> This is fascinating discussion about home financing, but can we get back to posting stuff I have to buy that I didn't know I needed, or even existed? It's payday goddamit!


Have you seen the limited edition “National Parks” series of pedals from Walrus Audio? Because I needed to fight my impulse to buy like 4 of them today

https://www.walrusaudio.com/collections/limited-edition-pedals


----------



## CanserDYI

Bearitone said:


> Bro my rent in 8 times that. I can’t even begin to think of the kind of gear I would have If my rent was that low lol. I’d
> 
> Have you seen the limited edition “National Parks” series of pedals from Walrus Audio? Because I needed to fight my impulse to buy like 4 of them today


Yeah I got 2 kids too.

Ya'll got some change? I really fucking need some change.


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> Have you seen the limited edition “National Parks” series of pedals from Walrus Audio? Because I needed to fight my impulse to buy like 4 of them today
> 
> https://www.walrusaudio.com/collections/limited-edition-pedals



I saw those but I went with the Gear Hero exclusives instead.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah I got 2 kids too.
> 
> Ya'll got some change? I really fucking need some change.



I used to but the fucking saxophone ate it all. I have 5 of them now and am considering 6 assuming I could scrape together the money. Of course it would need work and I want a new set of mouthpieces/ligatures for my altos now since I have my fancy French one all ready to go.

The guitar fund really told me to go fuck myself this semester so hardcore. I think I have a grand total of $900 unnecessary into it and that's just what I paid for my stealth after all the sales I made. I'd LOVE to pick up all the floyded up 7 string star shapes on the market all at once for drop A, Bb standard, G#, and drop F# but that's not happening. Considering the mods I'd want to put on them it would be the equivalent of buying another saxophone that doesn't make me money or help in school.

But pics bc these WILL be bought eventually. Good thing I actually have the most rare and expensive one with my stealth 7, I'm holding onto that for a long time. I already had someone offer me almost 2 grand for it and like fuck no, that thing is the only reason I'm sane some days. Maybe in 5 years when I can get stupid money for it. 

















I think that's all of them assuming I wouldn't custom order a Balaguer. Estimated cost would be about 4k in total, 1k for the WR7, 1.6K for the Ormsby, 1.4k for the Ibanez. Then add in new pickups for the ibanez and ormsby, probably a sustainiac install or 2, some other quality of life mods...

fuck I rambled didn't I


----------



## CanserDYI

I need an X shaped guitar. I need one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> I need an X shaped guitar. I need one.


do it. They're some of the comfiest guitars around ime.


----------



## budda

CanserDYI said:


> I need an X shaped guitar. I need one.



Does Explorer and RD shape count as X?

https://northernerguitars.com/shop/ols/products/new-dunable-r2-2021-black-beauty

Were it not 9.5lbs and a shape I have 30 seconds of experience with, I considered it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

budda said:


> Does Explorer and RD shape count as X?
> 
> https://northernerguitars.com/shop/ols/products/new-dunable-r2-2021-black-beauty
> 
> Were it not 9.5lbs and a shape I have 30 seconds of experience with, I considered it.


Does it look like a star or an X? No? then it's not x shaped.


----------



## budda

KnightBrolaire said:


> Does it look like a star or an X? No? then it's not x shaped.



 fair.


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> do it. They're some of the comfiest guitars around ime.


1. This 2. Whoever is reading this DOUBLE CHECK THE JACK PLACEMENT when you order and X or V shaped guitar. 

My death kelly has its jack right behind the lower rear horn so classical sitting position without a strap is a no go. I would’ve moved it on my order had I known.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Does Explorer and RD shape count as X?
> 
> https://northernerguitars.com/shop/ols/products/new-dunable-r2-2021-black-beauty
> 
> Were it not 9.5lbs and a shape I have 30 seconds of experience with, I considered it.



Regardless of X or not that is ridiculously hot


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

CanserDYI said:


> I need an X shaped guitar. I need one.



damn fucking straight you do, snag a stealth asap, the tiny lil body combined with all the bevels and carves make it so nice to play no matter how you want to


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Regardless of X or not that is ridiculously hot



Hence me nearly calling the shop


----------



## narad

EDIT: deleting a bad joke, nvm


----------



## STRHelvete

narad said:


> EDIT: deleting a bad joke, nvm


----------



## Crundles

TheBolivianSniper said:


> damn fucking straight you do, snag a stealth asap, the tiny lil body combined with all the bevels and carves make it so nice to play no matter how you want to



I've a cheapy MIC Stealth 6, and it has absolutely ruined most other shapes for me, since I play mostly sitting in the classical position.

I'm currently banking all of my hopes on Ola releasing a vaguely reasonably-looking 26.5 inch, 7-string, hardtail X-shape Solar. Because, for some reason, companies believe this combination will curse their factories forever, should they build one.


----------



## Millul

Looks at house pricing posted here.

Cries in €


----------



## laxu

Millul said:


> Looks at house pricing posted here.
> 
> Cries in €


Damn right. I'm looking to buy a house here in Finland and the price range is going to be somewhere in the 300-400K euros range for a modest size house from the 1970-2000s that doesn't need immediate pipe etc renovation and is not in the metropolitan area.

As for gear, next thing will be EBS Flat TRS to dual TS patch cables. I moved the Gigrig Wetter Box to a better position on my board so the 30cm patch cables should not be perfectly fine. I also want to add a Strymon Conduit to have easy MIDI control over my Strymons.


----------



## BabUShka

wheresthefbomb said:


> The 7 string version was my first "nice" guitar. Ultimately not quite my sound and I ended up trading it, but it was a great guitar with a cool look.



I switched the Blackouts to EMG's. The Blackouts were way too scooped and hot for my taste. Later i swapped again to a Seymour Duncan SH1 and SH5 Custom set. Very happy with this combination.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BabUShka said:


> I switched the Blackouts to EMG's. The Blackouts were way too scooped and hot for my taste. Later i swapped again to a Seymour Duncan SH1 and SH5 Custom set. Very happy with this combination.



I actually really dug the blackouts as far as actives go, I was in a heavy post rock band and they did a really nice job with cleans and my fuzz tone. I ended up preferring the way passives interact with amplification at high volume. More musical feedback to my ears.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wheresthefbomb said:


> I actually really dug the blackouts as far as actives go, I was in a heavy post rock band and they did a really nice job with cleans and my fuzz tone. I ended up preferring the way passives interact with amplification at high volume. More musical feedback to my ears.



I remember when people said the blackouts sucked for cleans because they'd always overdrive the front end. I had the opposite experience. The scooped nature made them sound great for cleans.


----------



## budda

I may duck out and pick up a 2nd MIDI cable today.

What I should do is restring at least the PRS stable, but I am in a playing mood .


----------



## wheresthefbomb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember when people said the blackouts sucked for cleans because they'd always overdrive the front end. I had the opposite experience. The scooped nature made them sound great for cleans.



Yeah. My application wasn't the typical one on this forum for sure, but I was very surprised by how much I liked them. Had already been researching passive conversion when I got the guitar in and then never bothered. They drove the Pharaoh really nicely too, I didn't really get "that" tone back with passives til I started boosting it with another drive. 

I have never tried but have a feeling I wouldnt get along with EMGs just based on what people liked about them vs blackouts. That said, I really pride myself on being able to make anything work and I'm sure I could coax beauty out of them as well.


----------



## Steo

After hemming and hawing over an Erth guitar or something else for my birthday/Xmas, A decision was made. I've a Solar A2 6 lm on the way. 
And also a b-stock Harley Benton tb -70 bass.


----------



## STRHelvete

BabUShka said:


> I switched the Blackouts to EMG's. The Blackouts were way too scooped and hot for my taste. Later i swapped again to a Seymour Duncan SH1 and SH5 Custom set. Very happy with this combination.


SD Custom is love, SD Custom is life.

I ordered a Headrush 112 last night and it showed up today. My rig is complete


----------



## ATRguitar91

STRHelvete said:


> I ordered a Headrush 112 last night and it showed up today. My rig is complete


I have the Headrush 112 and pair it with the HX Stomp, a killer combination! 

Definitely need to decouple it from the floor or do some serious low cuts because it has a lot of low end on tap.


----------



## STRHelvete

ATRguitar91 said:


> I have the Headrush 112 and pair it with the HX Stomp, a killer combination!
> 
> Definitely need to decouple it from the floor or do some serious low cuts because it has a lot of low end on tap.


Yeah I'll probably buy a PA stand for it


----------



## Backsnack

spacebard said:


> I just bought this:





USMarine75 said:


> He was such a nice guy to deal with I ended up buying one lol. Thanks for the heads up!


I sent an email to Kyle about where he’d recommend it in my signal chain, ended up sending a handful of emails back and forth with him today on a Saturday.

Customer service doesn’t get much better than that, so I bought one too while they’re still discounted. It will look great on my board with my other black pedals.


----------



## Backsnack

ATRguitar91 said:


> I have the Headrush 112 and pair it with the HX Stomp, a killer combination!
> 
> Definitely need to decouple it from the floor or do some serious low cuts because it has a lot of low end on tap.


I have this (older one) for my 2x12 cab and it works nicely.

https://auralex.com/gramma-v2/


----------



## Backsnack

Strongly considering this for some unbridled sonic mayhem.






Anyone want to to try to talk me out of it? Lol


----------



## Kyle Jordan

The fact that it states: “Fuck Your Ears With Nine Volt Only” means you should have already bought it.


----------



## Backsnack

Kyle Jordan said:


> The fact that it states: “Fuck Your Ears With Nine Volt Only” means you should have already bought it.





5:45 in case timestamping links don't work

Note that he has the gain knob pedal set to *10:00* and listen to how monstrous and mean it sounds.


----------



## Backsnack

Kyle Jordan said:


> The fact that it states: “Fuck Your Ears With Nine Volt Only” means you should have already bought it.


And they’re having a 20% off sale through the new year!


----------



## STRHelvete

Backsnack said:


> I have this (older one) for my 2x12 cab and it works nicely.
> 
> https://auralex.com/gramma-v2/


Yikes. I just bought a PA stand for 40 bucks. I can raise it up to 6' high if need be.


----------



## Backsnack

STRHelvete said:


> Yikes. I just bought a PA stand for 40 bucks. I can raise it up to 6' high if need be.


That works too.


----------



## budda

Stand by


----------



## gunch

another TOM with the wrong post size


----------



## narad

Was gonna be a Cornford MK50h but my last-minute bid didn't go in :'(


----------



## wheresthefbomb

gunch said:


> another TOM with the wrong post size



This was me 3 months ago. Gotoh from StewMac. I returned it but still haven't ordered the one I meant to, I guess I don't trust myself yet hahaha.

I also found out last week that the nut I ordered for a Gibson Bari SG was actually an Epiphone sized nut. Fortunately, I sold that guitar before I installed it and now own an actual Epiphone it will be going on. Better yet, I also ordered a nut for the new Epi, so I have a backup in case I fuck it up. Take heart, the universe sometimes shelters us from our own stupidity.


----------



## odibrom

... buying a new guitar because spare parts don't fit the actual one... that is the SSO way...


----------



## Bearitone

I’m borrowing my buddy’s EVH Lunch Box 2. I just tried it next to my MT-15 and now I immediately want to sell my MT-15. The only complaint I have about the LBX-2 is the fizzy high end but, everything else about is killer


----------



## USMarine75

Bearitone said:


> I’m borrowing my buddy’s EVH Lunch Box 2. I just tried it next to my MT-15 and now I immediately want to sell my MT-15. The only complaint I have about the LBX-2 is the fizzy high end but, everything else about is killer



Buy a Defizzerator.




narad said:


> Was gonna be a Cornford MK50h but my last-minute bid didn't go in :'(



I was outbid on a Cornford RK100. I feel your pain.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Buy a Defizzerator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was outbid on a Cornford RK100. I feel your pain.



Ouch! My only consolation on not winning the MK50h was that it wasn't an RK100!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of missed bids: missed out on a $50 Rockman Soloist because of a busy day: lol:


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Ordered a GUPTech Grindr. Was kinda on the fence about it, as I don't really need another OD/boost, but then I happened to notice a discount code in the description for this video, and that made up my mind for me.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Got tired of waiting for the Chuck Stealth Imports, so I just went ahead and bought a used Caparison Horus!


----------



## Guamskyy

So I sent a lowball-ish offer on reverb for a charvel dk24 hh with the gotoh 510 thinking they wouldn't accept the offer... but they did. So I guess I have a charvel on the way


----------



## odibrom

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Got tired of waiting for the Chuck Stealth Imports, so I just went ahead and bought a used Caparison Horus!
> View attachment 101078


That's the spirit!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I need more ODs like I need more holes in my head, but I found a used SD Palladium at a decent price, might have to snag it this weekend. Also have a Bogner LaGrange on my sights but not available at my usual dealer, so I've got it on notification.


----------



## broangiel

Guamskyy said:


> So I sent a lowball-ish offer on reverb for a charvel dk24 hh with the gotoh 510 thinking they wouldn't accept the offer... but they did. So I guess I have a charvel on the way


Such is the story of 75% of my purchases this year. This is my version of gambling.


----------



## USMarine75

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...1961-les-paul-sg-standard-aged-sixties-cherry

We all know it’s going to be this.


----------



## NickS

Thanks, dick Now I have to get one too.


----------



## USMarine75

Vintage aged cherry finish, graphtech nut, Gibson Burstbucker pickups, Mallory caps, CTS pots, trapezoid inlays, single ply neck binding, historically accurate 1961 body bevel, accurate Gibson pineapple logo and headstock, and vintage Gibson styled OHSC. For around $800!


----------



## Bearitone

My CNC router came today! 2’ X 3’ work envelope didn’t sound that big on paper but, now that is in the room… I’m really glad I didn’t go any bigger. 

Stoked to take a stab at making my own guitar bodies (for my self, not to sell) and whatever else I want.


----------



## NickS

Yeah, a 2' by 3' workbed ends up being a pretty big machine with everything involved. Congrats!


----------



## narad

This seems pretty cool:


----------



## STRHelvete

Jesus fucking Christ I thought I was done but apparently not.

Buying a new Triple Shot and a custom SD Black Winter neck with a chrome cover. and a normal SD Black Winter neck pu.

Playing musical chairs with the pickups in all three guitars and when it's all done, I'll have an extra BW bridge pickup AND 59 neck pickup to get rid of. Ugh


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Played a bunch of stuff at guitar center yesterday, and came to the realization that Rhoads/Arrows are not my thing at all. They slide around too much and are way less stable than an x shape or a tele for me. I guess I could go and glue a little non slip piece of rubber on the lower wing like some of the epiphone Vs have, but I think I'd rather just have a pointy symmetrical V like the Mille Petrozza sig or something. They just work better for me when sitting.
Soo probably grabbing a V of some sort next. Preferably with a hardtail bridge l, as I'm lacking a nonbaritone hardtail guitar currently.


----------



## budda

Picking up a decidedly not-SSO guitar on Saturday.

2021 has been a wild guitar ride.

Probably gonna list something this weekend too.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> This seems pretty cool:




Been eyeing their stuff for awhile.






budda said:


> Picking up a decidedly not-SSO guitar on Saturday.
> 
> 2021 has been a wild guitar ride.
> 
> Probably gonna list something this weekend too.



Nearly everything I own is decidedly not-SSO


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Got tired of waiting for the Chuck Stealth Imports, so I just went ahead and bought a used Caparison Horus!
> View attachment 101078



fuck you dude I really want a caparison for some reason and that's pretty much exactly what I want

fantastic pickup


----------



## sleewell

just bought an old peavey classic 120 power amp with 6L6s. shot the guy what I considered a low offer and he accepted... d'oh hahaha!!! pretty much the power section of a 5150 if i understand it correctly. pretty pumped!!!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

TheBolivianSniper said:


> fuck you dude I really want a caparison for some reason and that's pretty much exactly what I want
> 
> fantastic pickup



https://reverb.com/item/47102423-caparison-horus-m3-carnelian

https://reverb.com/item/47102684-caparison-horus
I was going to get one of these two, but I saw that dark grey/black one and I immediately got it!


----------



## Mourguitars

sleewell said:


> just bought an old peavey classic 120 power amp with 6L6s. shot the guy what I considered a low offer and he accepted... d'oh hahaha!!! pretty much the power section of a 5150 if i understand it correctly. pretty pumped!!!



Congrats !

Never hurts to shoot over a offer....Nice Power amp !

Mike


----------



## Bearitone

If I wanted to get a ridiculous tube power amp with monster transformers, tons of power, and didn’t give a damn about it being rack mountable or anything else, what would I be looking for?
Just curious, I have no plans of actually buying one.


----------



## Mourguitars

My Jake E Lee pickguard arrived....

Bought a 10 inch deep rack shelf to put in the back of my rack for the FM3 to use with my Rack Pre amps and with the Power Station with my heads for effects ....i did have the back of the rack looking like a work of Art ....but...lol....need to make some more cables so its always work in progress

A longer USB cable to use the FM3 edit on the iMac...

I have so many projects started or to start im forgetting them all....so not really any more purchases on the horizon.......Im not sure if im going to buy a rack mount kit to the Power Station yet , but most likely will after the holidays....redo the Rig for 2022....that FM3 sounds fantastic for Effects mono and stereo

Man i have a lotta stuff...gheez...lol

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> If I wanted to get a ridiculous tube power amp with monster transformers, tons of power, and didn’t give a damn about it being rack mountable or anything else, what would I be looking for?
> Just curious, I have no plans of actually buying one.



If you find one: 

Mesa Strategy, 2:100, and Peavey 120/120.


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> If I wanted to get a ridiculous tube power amp with monster transformers, tons of power, and didn’t give a damn about it being rack mountable or anything else, what would I be looking for?
> Just curious, I have no plans of actually buying one.


Mesa had a 400w power amp did they not?

I'd ask Dean Costello to build something, or get a Morris Ol Dixie.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Mesa had a 400w power amp did they not?
> 
> I'd ask Dean Costello to build something, or get a Morris Ol Dixie.




I dunno about any mono power amps but the Strategy amps were stereo 200w per side.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bearitone said:


> If I wanted to get a ridiculous tube power amp with monster transformers, tons of power, and didn’t give a damn about it being rack mountable or anything else, what would I be looking for?
> Just curious, I have no plans of actually buying one.



Even tho i use the TS100 Carvin here in the office, its pretty transparent ...

The Mesa 2:90 i have isn't bad for a 2 rack space...its a beast and classic

The Peavey Power amps are awesome...but do to the age they may need recapped / new Tubes and a go thru....buy on the cheap

Ive always wanted that big gold Marshall power amp ..100/100 i think ...they look bad a$$ to me being a Marshall guy

I see a lot of Fryette stuff in a lot of racks..

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Got tired of waiting for the Chuck Stealth Imports, so I just went ahead and bought a used Caparison Horus!
> View attachment 101078



Awesome !

Those have a neck like a Jackson Soloist correct ?

Mike


----------



## Valdra

Bearitone said:


> If I wanted to get a ridiculous tube power amp with monster transformers, tons of power, and didn’t give a damn about it being rack mountable or anything else, what would I be looking for?
> Just curious, I have no plans of actually buying one.



It would be hard to find but a Peavey Classic 400 head has 8 6550 power tubes, huge transformers, rated at 400 watts... And weighs 97 lbs...

I use mine for guitar mostly and it definetely is loud...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Valdra said:


> It would be hard to find but a Peavey Classic 400 head has 8 6550 power tubes, huge transformers, rated at 400 watts... And weighs 97 lbs...
> 
> I use mine for guitar mostly and it definetely is loud...



That thing is about as big as it gets. If you can find a Peavey F800B, they're also 400w monsters. Both difficult to find these days. Fender made a 400w head but they're notorious for starting fires, and you have to use a bunch of cabs to actually get the 400w out of it.

The next big tube amp I buy will be a new production model, probably from Science. Vintage amps are getting so expensive, and parts harder to find. I have most of the cost of a brand new Science head sitting in my living room right now among a few vintage amps, honestly makes me feel a little foolish sometimes.


----------



## Metropolis

Kemper Stage to replace my Line 6 Helix LT.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Mourguitars said:


> Even tho i use the TS100 Carvin here in the office, its pretty transparent ...
> 
> The Mesa 2:90 i have isn't bad for a 2 rack space...its a beast and classic
> 
> The Peavey Power amps are awesome...but do to the age they may need recapped / new Tubes and a go thru....buy on the cheap
> 
> Ive always wanted that big gold Marshall power amp ..100/100 i think ...they look bad a$$ to me being a Marshall guy
> 
> I see a lot of Fryette stuff in a lot of racks..
> 
> Mike



These beauties. Hell yeah, I always wanted one too, and I'm not even that much of a Marshall guy. I have a TS100 as well...and a Classic 60/60...but I sure wouldn't mind adding one of these to the collection.


----------



## sleewell

mesa strategy are some high wattage ones

fryette made a 150w x 2 stereo one too

those marshall dual mono blocks are great too, heavy AF.


----------



## USMarine75

Turd Ferguson said:


> These beauties. Hell yeah, I always wanted one too, and I'm not even that much of a Marshall guy. I have a TS100 as well...and a Classic 60/60...but I sure wouldn't mind adding one of these to the collection.



This needs a JMP-1.


----------



## StevenC

Turd Ferguson said:


> These beauties. Hell yeah, I always wanted one too, and I'm not even that much of a Marshall guy. I have a TS100 as well...and a Classic 60/60...but I sure wouldn't mind adding one of these to the collection.


I have a 9200 (same but 6l6) at the minute and honestly it's kinda flavourless. I find it needs to be really loud to sound not dead.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> I have a 9200 (same but 6l6) at the minute and honestly it's kinda flavourless. I find it needs to be really loud to sound not dead.



That's actually a common complaint I heard about them. That they're kinda... there.  Surprisingly transparent.


----------



## Shask

sleewell said:


> just bought an old peavey classic 120 power amp with 6L6s. shot the guy what I considered a low offer and he accepted... d'oh hahaha!!! pretty much the power section of a 5150 if i understand it correctly. pretty pumped!!!


I have considered trying to find a Peavey 120 / 120. They are the only Peavey 6L6 Poweramps that are stereo and have resonance and presence controls. Problem is they are freaking huge, lol. And pretty hard to find.....


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's actually a common complaint I heard about them. That they're kinda... there.  Surprisingly transparent.


Yeah, transparent but not in the good way. Transparent like a decent solid state power amp. Your tone but now loud. And to be honest, I think the JMP-1 needs something more after it, so I'm not really sure what they were going for.

Would really like to try a 2:90, 2150 or 2:90:2 instead. But also need to find a preamp I actually like first.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Yeah, transparent but not in the good way. Transparent like a decent solid state power amp. Your tone but now loud. And to be honest, I think the JMP-1 needs something more after it, so I'm not really sure what they were going for.
> 
> Would really like to try a 2:90, 2150 or 2:90:2 instead. But also need to find a preamp I actually like first.



I know everyone says TriAxis > 2:90

But I'd like to try a TriAxis with a 2:100. Or one of the VHT/Fryette power amps. 
The VHT here sounds fucking massive.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know everyone says TriAxis > 2:90
> 
> But I'd like to try a TriAxis with a 2:100. Or one of the VHT/Fryette power amps.
> The VHT here sounds fucking massive.



I missed out on both a Rivera TBR-5and a purple 2150 (the dream) in the last 2 years since getting into racks from sellers just not replying. Doubt I'll ever find a 2:90 in this part of the world for sane money.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Coming from a Friedman/Bogner sort of background, is this a wise decision?


----------



## technomancer

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Coming from a Friedman/Bogner sort of background, is this a wise decision?



Very different but awesome once you get it dialed in


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@technomancer That's sort of the gist I've been able to gather. There's a Mk.II local to me at the moment, though he's asking $4k CAD (approx $3130 USD) without the footswitch and is calling that 'lower than online'. I feel like I could grab one for a substantially better price just taking a quick glance at Reverb, especially if I grab a Mk.I - even factoring in the horrendous shipping / customs costs.

Being in Canada kind of sucks, gear wise.


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @technomancer That's sort of the gist I've been able to gather. There's a Mk.II local to me at the moment, though he's asking $4k CAD (approx $3130 USD) without the footswitch and is calling that 'lower than online'. I feel like I could grab one for a substantially better price just taking a quick glance at Reverb, especially if I grab a Mk.I - even factoring in the horrendous shipping / customs costs.
> 
> Being in Canada kind of sucks, gear wise.



That's a ridiculous price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...I may have to re-purchase the Boss CE-20.  I just realized there's 3 different preset modes, and 2 of them actually do what I want. I was having the issue scrolling through 4 (5, including Manual) presets by constantly pressing the Memory footswitch, which is Pedal Mode 1. But I found out there's 2 other settings that let you switch between the Manual mode and a Memory mode (Mode 2 being switching between Manual and a single Memory preset via the Manual/Memory switch, and 3 letting you switch from Manual and a selected Memory preset like Mode 2, but letting you scroll presets by pressing both the Bypass and Manual/Memory switch at once), so it kinda acts like a 2-preset function like I've been wanting. 

This may wait though. There's a guitar I've been eyeing...


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> That's a ridiculous price.



Yeah pricing on these has been really weird lately... for a while they were in the basement on the Mk I and II and then they went nuts along with everything else... the III has always been higher priced from the ones I've seen used.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Yeah pricing on these has been really weird lately... for a while they were in the basement on the Mk I and II and then they went nuts along with everything else... the III has always been higher priced from the ones I've seen used.



I mean, every month or so I see an MKII for < $1900. Shipping it out wherever is sure to be pricey, but not enough to make it $3k pricey, I imagine.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I mean, every month or so I see an MKII for < $1900. Shipping it out wherever is sure to be pricey, but not enough to make it $3k pricey, I imagine.



Yeah I haven't seen one that cheap since about July or might have even been before that... prices seem to have spiked sharply, at least in the US


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's actually a common complaint I heard about them. That they're kinda... there.  Surprisingly transparent.



They look great tho ! lol

Are they more transparent than the TS100 ?

I had the first Marshall power amp back in the early 90's the brown one...sounded great with the Hafler Triple Giant, SP77 and the JMP-1....my gosh what a heavy beast it was to lug around...Dont see those around anymore

Quadaverb, Intellifex, a BBE....man i had such a great tone....i was set and happy...just buying new guitars back then

Then enter the HCAF and AOL version 1.0 and dial up...things changed then...lol

Mike


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@narad @technomancer Definitely. There's a couple Mk.Is floating around $2k (for the sake of clarity all the prices are in USD) on Reverb at the moment, I also saw a Mk.III _with_ a matching 2x12 go for $3400 (possibly less, that's where the last price drop was). There's a Mk.II on Reverb for about $2200 right now, I've reached out for a shipping quote so maybe that's a thing. Based on my prior experience shipping will likely be in the $350-450 range, though customs is the real killer. Probably around the same price, if not higher.

Also not sure why there's such a price disparity between the versions. The documentation doesn't imply any major overhauls or anything to make an older model that much inferior...

America bros, help. It's -40°C and I just want to cause an avalanche 

Actually that Mk.II is in Denmark. That's probably even worse...


----------



## USMarine75

I ended up buying a Pettyjohn ODI because the core series is being discontinued. Custom shop upgraded version of the original Boss OD-1. 

Ordered with the Transparent Mod - Auricap Highs and OPA opamps on all stages result in the cleanest, clearest, most hi-fi version of the pedal. Also got the limited NOS Clipping Mod - Adds the original New Old Stock (NOS) 1S1588 silicon diodes to the clipping section found in the earliest, most coveted OD-1 pedals.


----------



## Millul

Yet another amazingly looking Horizon hit the used market, and I'm thinking of snatching it...but then something would have to go.

Also, starting to look into modellers


----------



## narad

Millul said:


> Yet another amazingly looking Horizon hit the used market, and I'm thinking of snatching it...but then something would have to go.



You don't say...


----------



## technomancer

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @narad @technomancer Definitely. There's a couple Mk.Is floating around $2k (for the sake of clarity all the prices are in USD) on Reverb at the moment, I also saw a Mk.III _with_ a matching 2x12 go for $3400 (possibly less, that's where the last price drop was). There's a Mk.II on Reverb for about $2200 right now, I've reached out for a shipping quote so maybe that's a thing. Based on my prior experience shipping will likely be in the $350-450 range, though customs is the real killer. Probably around the same price, if not higher.
> 
> Also not sure why there's such a price disparity between the versions. The documentation doesn't imply any major overhauls or anything to make an older model that much inferior...
> 
> America bros, help. It's -40°C and I just want to cause an avalanche
> 
> Actually that Mk.II is in Denmark. That's probably even worse...



I'm not sure which mode was added on channel 2 of the Mk3. but the high / low gain option on that really is a nice have if you're not an all the gains all the time player... with minor PITA caveat that the FS8 footswitch that lets you access doesn't seem to exist so you have to use a MIDI footswitch.

That said I am getting by with the Tech21 MIDI Mongoose just fine...


----------



## Millul

narad said:


> You don't say...



I know you know this kind of "pain"...!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

narad said:


> I mean, every month or so I see an MKII for < $1900. Shipping it out wherever is sure to be pricey, but not enough to make it $3k pricey, I imagine.



Not sure what international shipping looks like, but it ran me $295USD on the dot to ship a Music Man HD130 head from Tennessee to Alaska FYI. Pretty heavy beast.


----------



## MFB

Decided against buying an Edwards Alexi. I love the IDEA of owning one, but it's just a little too excessive style wise for me, and especially knowing that most of what I play is either in the B/C range or E standard; so to have something that expensive in D standard and not get played seems a shame.

Luckily I do have a backup guitar I'm looking at, so my EC1000 will go up to Standard, my 401 will go to D standard, and this new one will be in either B or C since I can't decide which I like more


----------



## budda

When you get a 1mo guitar for 20% off new from the owner .


----------



## spacebard

Next buy will be:


----------



## USMarine75

Someone snagged a pedal I wanted dammit. I made anoffer… how dare they buy it at full price lol.


----------



## Ribboz

Debating between a SD-1w or a Savage Drive.

I had an SD-1 years ago but I barely knew anything about guitars then. Recently I see more and more people really liking it. And I think it combined with my SLO could be some cool 80s vibes. 

The Savage Drive sounds pretty epic in heavier metal tones. But every time I try to get a metal sound out of my SLO it just doesn't work out. Its probably me. I need to accept I'm just not that kind of player. But at the same time I can see some fun versatility of the Savage Drive. 

Which one do you think I should get?


----------



## ATRguitar91

Ribboz said:


> Debating between a SD-1w or a Savage Drive.
> 
> I had an SD-1 years ago but I barely knew anything about guitars then. Recently I see more and more people really liking it. And I think it combined with my SLO could be some cool 80s vibes.
> 
> The Savage Drive sounds pretty epic in heavier metal tones. But every time I try to get a metal sound out of my SLO it just doesn't work out. Its probably me. I need to accept I'm just not that kind of player. But at the same time I can see some fun versatility of the Savage Drive.
> 
> Which one do you think I should get?


Without knowing what other overdrives you have, I can't recommend the Savage Drive enough. Incredibly versatile overdrive that can work with anything essentially.

I like an SD-1 style OD and keep one in the stable, but if I was going to have just one pedal for boosting it'd be the Savage Drive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ribboz said:


> Debating between a SD-1w or a Savage Drive.
> 
> I had an SD-1 years ago but I barely knew anything about guitars then. Recently I see more and more people really liking it. And I think it combined with my SLO could be some cool 80s vibes.
> 
> The Savage Drive sounds pretty epic in heavier metal tones. But every time I try to get a metal sound out of my SLO it just doesn't work out. Its probably me. I need to accept I'm just not that kind of player. But at the same time I can see some fun versatility of the Savage Drive.
> 
> Which one do you think I should get?



How good are you with a soldering iron?

SD-1 but with a 500k level pot. Gives it a bit more volume since the SD-1 kinda lacks in the volume department. I also clipped the diodes out, which gets rid of the gain stages but also increases volume since I always use it as a clean boost.


----------



## USMarine75

Ribboz said:


> Debating between a SD-1w or a Savage Drive.
> 
> I had an SD-1 years ago but I barely knew anything about guitars then. Recently I see more and more people really liking it. And I think it combined with my SLO could be some cool 80s vibes.
> 
> The Savage Drive sounds pretty epic in heavier metal tones. But every time I try to get a metal sound out of my SLO it just doesn't work out. Its probably me. I need to accept I'm just not that kind of player. But at the same time I can see some fun versatility of the Savage Drive.
> 
> Which one do you think I should get?



Very different pedals. The SD-1W is one of my fav OD pedals. I love the asymmetrical clipping tone of it more than most symmetrical TS variants (except the VOP9). It’s slightly more aggressive and the Waza version has low noise. It only has a single tone knob for EQ shaping. 

Strangely I don’t own a Savage Drive but I have similar OD/dirt pedals. I’d say if you’re strictly looking for high gain (metal) OD EQ shaping then the Savage Drive is prob your choice. If you’re looking for rock to metal OD and tone shaping the SD1 would be my choice.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I love the Custom Bad Ass Modified Overdrive from MXR. The bump button and bass knob give it a lot of versatility.


----------



## oniduder

EVH cabinet 4x12, or dat iconic amp! Dayum


----------



## gunch

gunch said:


> another TOM with the wrong post size





yiss


----------



## narad

I think this is too expensive for me to buy now but is pretty cool:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> I think this is too expensive for me to buy now but is pretty cool:




...That's deliciously nasty.


----------



## USMarine75

Lovepedal Amp 11 Big Black Box.





I had forgot to order the D-tuna saddle screw and FU-Tone sent it to me so I could complete the look. It stays in tune no matter how hard I hammer it and the tone/sustain is ridiculous. However, I will say it can get really honky mid-focused because of the combination of 42oz big brass block and NYXL strings. I had to dial back the mids which I normally never do.

Fun fact - solder doesn’t stick to Titanium. So I tinned the claw ground and just wedged it under the clasp.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Decided against buying an Edwards Alexi. I love the IDEA of owning one, but it's just a little too excessive style wise for me, and especially knowing that most of what I play is either in the B/C range or E standard; so to have something that expensive in D standard and not get played seems a shame.
> 
> Luckily I do have a backup guitar I'm looking at, so my EC1000 will go up to Standard, my 401 will go to D standard, and this new one will be in either B or C since I can't decide which I like more



Looks like Axe Palace has one of the models I want to try out, so I'll probably stop by Thursday on my day off and see if it's worth throwing down the coin on. If not then it makes my life easier and I'll go with option #2.


----------



## cGoEcYk

I got one... Zoom R20. Works as an interface and has its onboard recording/mix stuff.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Just bought a Mac Mini 16gb RAM version, going to be using my Pod Go as my interface (for now) until I determine if I want to go in a different direction. Been tossing the idea around of going with a Kemper/Axe FX rack setup, Quad Cortex (if they get their shit together/plug-ins on the unit), interface/plug-ins setup or swap out to a more full blown helix modeler. The plug-ins/interface setup is probably lowest on my list since while it works great for home use, I can't really take it with me to practice with my band.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I didn't purchase it, but my buddy got me a brand new Blues Driver (not the Waza one with extra gain, who asked for extra gain on a blues driver anyway? fucking not me) because I've been talking about one. I'll never get rid of it, really missed having one of these around. The RAT is still my go-to for band application, but the BD2 has a less harsh timbre to it that serves my solo playing better. Such a simple and sweet-sounding pedal.



gunch said:


> View attachment 101267
> 
> yiss



Proud of your bravery, friend. I also ordered my second one, triple-checked the posts and then after I ordered convinced myself they were wrong and checked again.


----------



## technomancer

We wish you a merry Christmas...

(all hail and curse email me when in stock systems )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> We wish you a merry Christmas...
> 
> (all hail and curse email me when in stock systems )
> 
> View attachment 101308


----------



## Crungy

I have a Dimarzio Blaze on the way for a project guitar. After that arrives and I get it put together I might swap bridges or some other parts.

After that? Maybe more pickups for my RG's.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I need more ODs like I need more holes in my head, but I found a used SD Palladium at a decent price, might have to snag it this weekend. Also have a Bogner LaGrange on my sights but not available at my usual dealer, so I've got it on notification.



Got the Palladium, but it may be a while before I get the LaGrange. And with Christmas this weekend, it'll be a while before Free The Tone come back to me with the 2 new goodies. All good. 

In the meantime...






Got my foot in the door for one of these. Hopefully I'll get it by boxing day.


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> I have a Dimarzio Blaze on the way for a project guitar. After that arrives and I get it put together I might swap bridges or some other parts.
> 
> After that? Maybe more pickups for my RG's.



Definitely more pickups for the other RGs...


----------



## MrWulf

So anyway i got another guitar coming in now............a Banshee Mach 7 but hard tailed


----------



## narad

Scored a good deal on a Marshall 2253 that needs repair. How much repair will it be...


----------



## USMarine75

wheresthefbomb said:


> I didn't purchase it, but my buddy got me a brand new Blues Driver (not the Waza one with extra gain, who asked for extra gain on a blues driver anyway? fucking not me) because I've been talking about one. I'll never get rid of it, really missed having one of these around. The RAT is still my go-to for band application, but the BD2 has a less harsh timbre to it that serves my solo playing better. Such a simple and sweet-sounding pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> Proud of your bravery, friend. I also ordered my second one, triple-checked the posts and then after I ordered convinced myself they were wrong and checked again.



FWIW It’s not really “more gain” in the traditional sense. The Custom Mode has more lows and also slightly more presence (more neutral EQ curve). It sustains better (hit a boomer bend and hold it and compare the decay times between modes). It also overdrives at lower gain settings which is prob what makes it seem like it has more gain (it does slightly but that’s more likely due to the broader EQ pushing it to overdrive more). YMMV


----------



## Mprinsje

I ordered a line 6 helix floor today so I'm good for now but I think my next gear purchase will be another LTD mirage 87, in pink, to complement the one in turquoise I already have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Got the Palladium, but it may be a while before I get the LaGrange. And with Christmas this weekend, it'll be a while before Free The Tone come back to me with the 2 new goodies. All good.
> 
> In the meantime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my foot in the door for one of these. Hopefully I'll get it by boxing day.



As someone that recently got back into 8-strings, hope you have as much fun as I am jamming down in drop Eb.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As someone that recently got back into 8-strings, hope you have as much fun as I am jamming down in drop Eb.



Been wanting to write with an 8 for a good decade, but never got around to getting one. And even with my Ibanez rep, I'd have a myriad of reasons not to get one. It was only recently that it felt right to get one, and I was waiting for an RG5328 but then this showed up an hour away from me. 

I haven't played an 8 in years and it'll definitely be fun to finally own one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Been wanting to write with an 8 for a good decade, but never got around to getting one. And even with my Ibanez rep, I'd have a myriad of reasons not to get one. It was only recently that it felt right to get one, and I was waiting for an RG5328 but then this showed up an hour away from me.
> 
> I haven't played an 8 in years and it'll definitely be fun to finally own one.



That's a 2228 right? Even back before I got into 8's I always loved those because of the massive piece of hardware one it.  Plus the sparkly galaxy black.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's a 2228 right? Even back before I got into 8's I always loved those because of the massive piece of hardware one it.  Plus the sparkly galaxy black.



Yeah the RG2228A with passive DActivators, which were allegedly rare here in AU. When hunting for an 8 I was set in loading it with Aftermaths but I might keep the Dimarzios longer.

...well at least I'll have to get the 8 first.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's a 2228 right? Even back before I got into 8's I always loved those because of the massive piece of hardware one it.  Plus the sparkly galaxy black.


I adore the Edge-III-FX-8. Unfortunately though the 2228A came in gloss black not galaxy black though.


----------



## CanserDYI

technomancer said:


> We wish you a merry Christmas...
> 
> (all hail and curse email me when in stock systems )
> 
> View attachment 101308


Only Gibson I'd ever drop cash on.


----------



## technomancer

CanserDYI said:


> Only Gibson I'd ever drop cash on.



I actually thought these were long gone, so I was REALLY shocked when a couple showed up in-stock at the pre-price-hike price. Glad I called right away as they were sold out later in the day.

As an added bonus my 2 pick guards and all the pickups / parts I had on order shipped way earlier than expected so I can play with pickups in one of my Strats and this next week while I'm off work


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> I adore the Edge-III-FX-8. Unfortunately though the 2228A came in gloss black not galaxy black though.


BOOOOOOOO


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## narad

It's an ESP horizon...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was gonna buy a cheapo Explorer clone. Decided to wait and get something more... trustworthy. 

In the meantime, Boss CE-20 redux.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> It's an ESP horizon...



SHOCKING!


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> SHOCKING!



Well hey, it's been a while...I was getting antsy! It's a beater though... those damned chip headstock tips on every one, that's like a $400 repair at ESP.


----------



## cmpxchg

StevenC said:


> I adore the Edge-III-FX-8. Unfortunately though the 2228A came in gloss black not galaxy black though.


What's the appeal of that bridge to you? I've heard similar things from other people and I never really understood it. I've got a TAM100 with that bridge, and while it's fine to play on, oh my God it is the most frustrating guitar to work on because that bridge is so delicate.


----------



## StevenC

cmpxchg said:


> What's the appeal of that bridge to you? I've heard similar things from other people and I never really understood it. I've got a TAM100 with that bridge, and while it's fine to play on, oh my God it is the most frustrating guitar to work on because that bridge is so delicate.


It's really comfortable, it's locking so it holds tune really well, fine tuners are really useful for the lower strings, parts are abundant for it and it's cool looking. Hipshots are functionally fine, but they're also not very interesting. Guitars are meant to look cool. But mainly:

It's gigantic which means it has a lot of tone in it.


----------



## USMarine75

USMarine75 said:


>



The Supro head got here in one day. Proaudiostar apparently was trying to ensure I’d enjoy my Christmas.

Unfortunately my wife beat me to the mailroom, stole it, and wrapped it and put it under the tree. She won’t let me open it until Christmas. Literally the worst thing ever done in the name of religion ever.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> The Supro head got here in one day. Proaudiostar apparently was trying to ensure I’d enjoy my Christmas.
> 
> Unfortunately my wife beat me to the mailroom, stole it, and wrapped it and put it under the tree. She won’t let me open it until Christmas. Literally the worst thing ever done in the name of religion ever.





My wife threatened to do that with the LP. I told her she was welcome to wrap it but I would be opening it tomorrow morning...

PS - I hate waiting for nitro guitars to warm up... got here a bit ago but it is arctic out and I don't want this one reliced


----------



## CanserDYI

USMarine75 said:


> The Supro head got here in one day. Proaudiostar apparently was trying to ensure I’d enjoy my Christmas.
> 
> Unfortunately my wife beat me to the mailroom, stole it, and wrapped it and put it under the tree. She won’t let me open it until Christmas. Literally the worst thing ever done in the name of religion ever.


Dude, fucking LOL.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> My wife threatened to do that with the LP. I told her she was welcome to wrap it but I would be opening it tomorrow morning...
> 
> PS - I hate waiting for nitro guitars to warm up... got here a bit ago but it is arctic out and I don't want this one reliced



OMG I love nitro checking (chequeing?). I’d be putting the case in the snow then bringing it into my 80 deg sauna of a house. Rinse and repeat until it looks like Edward James Olmos’ face.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> The Supro head got here in one day. Proaudiostar apparently was trying to ensure I’d enjoy my Christmas.
> 
> Unfortunately my wife beat me to the mailroom, stole it, and wrapped it and put it under the tree. She won’t let me open it until Christmas. Literally the worst thing ever done in the name of religion ever.



It's time we brought Djodism.


----------



## BabUShka

Im aiming to get a Two Notes Torpedo Captor X. Seems like a handy piece of gear.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I’m in conversation with the seller, we’ll see how it goes. But it looks like I’ll be taking one of these home.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m in conversation with the seller, we’ll see how it goes. But it looks like I’ll be taking one of these home.




That color is niiice! Really diggin' that red


----------



## cmpxchg

StevenC said:


> It's really comfortable, it's locking so it holds tune really well, fine tuners are really useful for the lower strings, parts are abundant for it and it's cool looking. Hipshots are functionally fine, but they're also not very interesting. Guitars are meant to look cool. But mainly:
> 
> It's gigantic which means it has a lot of tone in it.


parts I can't argue with considering I had to replace one of the annoying specially sized screws and one of the stops that holds a string in place...

I dunno, maybe I should give that guitar (and 8s in general) another shot. I don't even have a seven string at this point, just that one eight and a bunch of sixes...


----------



## StevenC

cmpxchg said:


> parts I can't argue with considering I had to replace one of the annoying specially sized screws and one of the stops that holds a string in place...
> 
> I dunno, maybe I should give that guitar (and 8s in general) another shot. I don't even have a seven string at this point, just that one eight and a bunch of sixes...


If you don't like the TAM100 I'm looking for a second one.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m in conversation with the seller, we’ll see how it goes. But it looks like I’ll be taking one of these home.


It's a deal, incoming NGD.


----------



## protest

Damn you Rig-Talk


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Damn you Rig-Talk



Join us in the Peavey 6505II chat. We're already discussing weird mids there.


----------



## narad

Rob @ RadicalInstrumentProducts with the save:






(just the neck, but it suits it way better than the stock one)


----------



## Millul

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It's a deal, incoming NGD.



GOOD LORD YES!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Rob @ RadicalInstrumentProducts with the save:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just the neck, but it suits it way better than the stock one)





I saw this on IG last night with Crazy Nights playing and thought; "Reminds me of Narad's Star."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

uuugh fuck it, got the ReAxis plugin.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Reaxis is probably y favorite guitar plugin. Great choice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Reaxis is probably y favorite guitar plugin. Great choice.



So far I slightly prefer the HX and Fractal Mark-series amps (mostly because they come with the Mark-series EQ for tweakability. Can probably do the same with the ReAxis EQ block), but yeah if I'm stuck on only a laptop, I love it.


----------



## BigViolin

narad said:


> Rob @ RadicalInstrumentProducts with the save:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just the neck, but it suits it way better than the stock one)



I just about sent that to you but then realized "nah, he's already seen it."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not EXACTLY a purchase, but I also gave that Auudio Assault Blacksun VST a try, while it's still free and Facebook won't shut the fuck up about it. And uh... I'm shocked how decent it is.  If you like boosted amps, though, don't check this out. It sounds like it has a Fortin Grind on at all times.


----------



## sleewell

Put in an offer on a schecter silver mountain 7 FR. Fingers crossed!


----------



## USMarine75

Bogren Tue Madsen Kemper pack.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Bogren Tue Madsen Kemper pack.


Been debating on the rhythm IR set from them.


----------



## broangiel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been debating on the rhythm IR set from them.


I bought all of his IRs during the Black Friday sale. There’s good variety in them. I’d recommend it if you’re still looking for go-to IRs for your collection. I don’t think these will unseat my favorites from York Audio, but I’m always happy to have more options.


----------



## SamSam

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been debating on the rhythm IR set from them.



Sound of God EQ1 on the left, right side I cycle through a bunch depending on my mood.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## youngthrasher9

Apparently an isolated power supply is in my future. My furman power strip is loaded and I think between the two pedals, my monitors, and two amps, we’ve got some ground stuff going on. Color me unsurprised.


----------



## budda

Got DT 770's and a midi cable for xmas so now I should learn how to program my MC8 haha.


----------



## technomancer

Locking tuners for the LPC


----------



## mongey

Been playing allot of clean stuff lately. Thinking of grabbing a ultra strat ad a fuck off 2021 milestone.


----------



## USMarine75

mongey said:


> Been playing allot of clean stuff lately. Thinking of grabbing a ultra strat ad a fuck off 2021 milestone.



If you don’t want to spend as much and don’t need the extra features the new MIM Player Plus is the highest rated/reviewed for the money Strat I’ve ever seen.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not EXACTLY a purchase, but I also gave that Auudio Assault Blacksun VST a try, while it's still free and Facebook won't shut the fuck up about it. And uh... I'm shocked how decent it is.  If you like boosted amps, though, don't check this out. It sounds like it has a Fortin Grind on at all times.


Yep, for free plug in, it sounds great. iR loader and Rev/Chorus/Delay/EQ, pretty damn good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> I saw this on IG last night with Crazy Nights playing and thought; "Reminds me of Narad's Star."


Rock n roll, crazy nights! You are the heroes, tonight.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101401



I hope those are tube socks


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I hope those are tube socks



Hermansson modded them and now they don’t fit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking I might grab some 60As to put in my Squier (60A/SLV/60A) as well as a pickguard.


----------



## StevenC

I might have gotten carried away and abed for a Schecter Masterworks quote


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Got a 24 Volt Mod gift today. Looks like my Aristides will be here sooner than I thought too, so I’ll get to try it out then.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> In the meantime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my foot in the door for one of these. Hopefully I'll get it by boxing day.



Got her home.  Will do an NGD thread soon.


----------



## MFB

I've been contemplating either an LTD TE or Phoenix since I decided to not get an Edwards Alexi, but now a new contender has entered the mix: a black/arctic metal M hardtail. They're a little basic, as is the TE, but something about the simplicity is also making them quite alluring.

The only downside with the Phoenix/M-HT over the TE is they're like $100-150 more, even in the used realm for whatever reason. I don't think the Phoenix will wow me as much as the other two, but I dig the shape so I need to try it to rule out.

Now I just need Axe Palace to open up so I can stroll in and try them out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> I've been contemplating either an LTD TE or Phoenix since I decided to not get an Edwards Alexi, but now a new contender has entered the mix: a black/arctic metal M hardtail. They're a little basic, as is the TE, but something about the simplicity is also making them quite alluring.
> 
> The only downside with the Phoenix/M-HT over the TE is they're like $100-150 more, even in the used realm for whatever reason. I don't think the Phoenix will wow me as much as the other two, but I dig the shape so I need to try it to rule out.
> 
> Now I just need Axe Palace to open up so I can stroll in and try them out


Arctic Metal for sure. Just a badass looking fiddle.


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Arctic Metal for sure. Just a badass looking fiddle.



Yeah, I was just looking at the black metal and the lack of pickup ring makes it look unfinished compared to the Arctic. I have a Distortion that'd go in the bridge, so it'd have the tuxedo look with black hardware/pickup/fingerboard but white finish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Yeah, I was just looking at the black metal and the lack of pickup ring makes it look unfinished compared to the Arctic. I have a Distortion that'd go in the bridge, so it'd have the tuxedo look with black hardware/pickup/fingerboard but white finish.



For sure go for it. It's a pretty penny yeah, but you'd get a badass guitar.


----------



## MFB

Luckily for me it comes at the low low cost of Christmas bonus, same for the bass I'm looking at; but that's a post for another time


----------



## Spinedriver

I had been using a Steinberg UR22 MKII interface for my pc and was wondering how much of a difference an 'upgrade' would really make, so I rolled the dice and traded it in towards an SSL 2 interface and was surprised by the difference.






When I had the UR22, I could only get a decent 'stereo' effect if I was using a DAW. Even using a stereo pedal (Strymon Big Sky), it sounded kind of 'flat' with no depth unless I was using Reaper or something similar. With the SSL, there's a 'stereo' button next to the mix knob and with that on, it's exactly what I was looking for. Now I can get the depth effect I was looking for without having to have something running in the background. As an added bonus, the "4K" buttons for each channel can add some brightness/clarity if you happen to be running pedals that may be a bit 'dark' sounding. Also, the meters and input level buttons are pretty handy as well. 
Very much worth the upgrade.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Well, I think I WANT this to be my next purchase, but it probably won't be, because they're not in stock anywhere.

And as far as I can tell it seems to be the only pedal of this type worth trying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Turd Ferguson said:


> Well, I think I WANT this to be my next purchase, but it probably won't be, because they're not in stock anywhere.
> 
> And as far as I can tell it seems to be the only pedal of this type worth trying.



I wish they'd update this pedal to also include an octave up option
...I don't think it'll ever happen though because IIRC Digitech's R&D department now works for Samsung.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I’m blaming my bass player for this, though he did it unintentionally; he got me a Dry Bell Vibe V3 for Christmas and though I can get any sound I’ve ever gone for from the Fractal stuff, I miss collecting pedals, which I have done since high school. 

So I’m going to start building a pedal-based board that’s all analog, aside from maybe a digital delay. I kind of like the idea of keeping it as old school as possible, but I know for the tones I’m going for, I’ll need a switcher at some point. I’m going primarily for Gilmour/EJ tones with it and the next pedal up is the Keeley Dark Side, which I might pick up after work today. After that it’s down the delay rabbit hole I go. Definitely going to check out the specs on the Mooer Devin Townsend delay as that seems right up my alley, but I know I’m going to want some echoplex-based goodies in there.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

RevDrucifer said:


> After that it’s down the delay rabbit hole I go.



Oh boy I sure hope you have a few thousand dollars laying around because that's a deep one. At least delays and fuzzes keep their value pretty well though.

I am _strongly _considering selling my whole collection down to just my Jazzmaster, PRS and Mayones, then rounding it off by getting a Suhr modern as a catch-all. Which would leave me with one do-it-all in E, one do-it-most in Eb, one metal guitar in D, and a Jazzmaster. Nothing else I own get played anyway and I feel like a hoarder having a closet full of guitars I haven't touched in a year or more just because they "do different sounds". They really don't do _any_ sounds if nobody plays them.


----------



## spacebard

Turd Ferguson said:


> Well, I think I WANT this to be my next purchase, but it probably won't be, because they're not in stock anywhere.
> 
> And as far as I can tell it seems to be the only pedal of this type worth trying.



I recommend you buy from Europe, they have the lowest prices, I got mine from Amazon italia for 88 euros 2 years ago.

There's one here at a low price, 92 USD, but I don't know if they ship to US

https://www.sonovente.com/en-gb/digitech-the-drop-p59764.html

Edit: Just saw it will shipped only in may 2022.


----------



## spacebard

I just managed to grabbed this yesterday on Reverb directly From Paul C. Audio.


----------



## budda

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Oh boy I sure hope you have a few thousand dollars laying around because that's a deep one. At least delays and fuzzes keep their value pretty well though.
> 
> I am _strongly _considering selling my whole collection down to just my Jazzmaster, PRS and Mayones, then rounding it off by getting a Suhr modern as a catch-all. Which would leave me with one do-it-all in E, one do-it-most in Eb, one metal guitar in D, and a Jazzmaster. Nothing else I own get played anyway and I feel like a hoarder having a closet full of guitars I haven't touched in a year or more just because they "do different sounds". They really don't do _any_ sounds if nobody plays them.



Sell on. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## USMarine75

spacebard said:


> I just managed to grabbed this yesterday on Reverb directly From Paul C. Audio.



Wrong forum, buddy.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

I saw a Roadking 1 combo pop up on GC's website for a $1200. John Browne's recent vid kinda had me GASing for one. Only an hour and a half away so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Welp things are in motion. On its way from across the pond:






Probably gonna be an either-or type deal with the PRS so we'll see who wins.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m blaming my bass player for this, though he did it unintentionally; he got me a Dry Bell Vibe V3 for Christmas and though I can get any sound I’ve ever gone for from the Fractal stuff, I miss collecting pedals, which I have done since high school.



I've got the Vibe V2 and it's such an amazing pedal, perhaps far and away the best 'Vibe' pedal in my collection. I can imagine the V3 being even better.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Welp things are in motion. On its way from across the pond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably gonna be an either-or type deal with the PRS so we'll see who wins.


Curious to hear your thought on which you prefer.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

After watching Pariah’s latest vids, the KSR Artemis GAS is returning hard. Digging it with the DV-77 speakers.


----------



## narad

So I was out exploring a new branch of Ikebe and saw this on the rack. The corners aren't in great shape but the price was super good so I went for it. It probably weighs 10lbs and is beeeastly sounding:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So that chorus pedal ended up not happening. 

So insteeeead I decided that instead of more pedals, I'm finally gonna give that Nux BR5C wireless thing a try. Since it seems like one of only sub-$200 wireless units that work with active pickups.


----------



## smck96

I'm looking to get my first real amp + cab, first bass, and first 7 string this year. Really wanting the new matt heafy epi but I'm not sure I can hold out until june. It's looking like I might skip the bass for this year and spend that money on a good amp + cab but still not 100% sure. Really like how the daphne blue classic vibe jazz basses look.


----------



## beerandbeards

Waiting for this to show up. I want to do more modulation with cleans. Looking forward to having some fuzz as well.


----------



## techjsteele

I managed to grab a Boss IR-200. I like it so far and it's very easy to use.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Got $75 in gift cards to use at Guitar Center. Trying to decide what to use it on, but most suggestions have been “a bunch of strings?” Probably going to wait to sell a VFE The Scream and a Crybaby from Hell wah, then put the money with that to get something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Got $75 in gift cards to use at Guitar Center. Trying to decide what to use it on, but most suggestions have been “a bunch of strings?” Probably going to wait to sell a VFE The Scream and a Crybaby from Hell wah, then put the money with that to get something.



Get something quirky that you normally wouldn't buy, like a harmonica, melodica, uke, mando, banjo, etc. Heck, I think they even have entry level slide guitars for about that much.


----------



## Bearitone

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get something quirky that you normally wouldn't buy, like a harmonica, melodica, uke, mando, banjo, etc. Heck, I think they even have entry level slide guitars for about that much.


Agreed. I would grab kalimba


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m hoping that it’s still available but I may have just found a screaming deal on one of the good Crate cabs with v30’s… fingers crossed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So either I got a dud or the Nux BR5C doesn't work with active pickups as advertised? The hell. 

@Rev2010 Take that as a word of caution.


----------



## Rev2010

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So either I got a dud or the Nux BR5C doesn't work with active pickups as advertised? The hell.



Thanks for the heads up. What happened? Hum/buzz or no sound or something? I sent back the Lekato WS-80's to Amazon. Shame too cause they worked fine with actives, they just distorted the signal no matter what pickups I tried both active and passive. If you play clean every note has this distorted broken speaker sound in the trail of the note decay. I took a video but not sure if there's any reason to bother putting it on Amazon. I would've accepted the higher noise floor if they didn't do that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rev2010 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. What happened? Hum/buzz or no sound or something? I sent back the Lekato WS-80's to Amazon. Shame too cause they worked fine with actives, they just distorted the signal no matter what pickups I tried both active and passive. If you play clean every note has this distorted broken speaker sound in the trail of the note decay. I took a video but not sure if there's any reason to bother putting it on Amazon.



High pitched squeal/whine. It seemed to quiet itself when I touched the transmitter but when you let go, it was unbearably loud. 

Also I had the same exact issue you had with this set. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KPBVCKJ/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

Just.
Yeah, avoid cheap wireless systems.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Went to check on a consignment at my local spot and bought my first bass. Oops.


----------



## Rev2010

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, avoid cheap wireless systems.



Yeah I didn't bother trying anything else. Just gonna keep using my trusty Boss WL20L with the stereo to mono adapter for my active guitars. Thanks again for the heads up, and yeah I saw a YouTube video that showed the same issue you had touching it and releasing but I think it might've been a different brand, can't recall.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah I didn't bother trying anything else. Just gonna keep using my trusty Boss WL20L with the stereo to mono adapter for my active guitars. Thanks again for the heads up, and yeah I saw a YouTube video that showed the same issue you had touching it and releasing but I think it might've been a different brand, can't recall.



It's so fucking weird, cuz I saw videos of people using actives and it was fine. But I guess they got special units? No fucking clue.  I'm just gonna end up getting a Boss WL20 as well.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Deal for the 4x12 is on for Sunday. Looks like it’s actually the slightly older one with the MIA eminence built greenback based OEM speakers. Not quite greenback clones, but apparently they have a similar thing going on but are rated for 60 watts. They have a very small cult following, evidently. For what I’m paying the cab could almost be unloaded and iwngaf.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

I had a YAFA itch (Yet Another Flippin Amp)..... 

Wanted to revisit Revv with the 120P but couldn't bring myself to do it yet, started looking at Soldano, Rockerverb 50mk3, Engl Savage 120 mk2s etc.

Then a SLO came on the market not too far away...


----------



## ATRguitar91

After years of just leaving my pedals on top of my amp or the floor, I'm gonna ask my buddy that does woodworking to build me a pedalboard. Want to be able to have all my preamps and various boosts in one place, well almost all of em. 

This is especially relevant now since I finally figured out how to get my preamp pedals sounding their best through the Stomp so I've been using them more lately (especially the Tight Metal Pro thanks to all these 5150 demos).

Since I recently got a midi controller for the Stomp it's just more convenient to have everything at my feet too.

I may even mess around and get a Truetone cs12 as it should have enough juice to power all my pedals and the Stomp.


----------



## Guitarjon

Someone is coming to trade his 2010 Gibson Les Paul Custom for my PRS SC-58 on Saturday. I LOVE the PRS but I've been wanting a Custom for so long now. I've regretted getting rid of my old one so it's time for redemption!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guitarjon said:


> Someone is coming to trade his 2010 Gibson Les Paul Custom for my PRS SC-58 on Saturday. I LOVE the PRS but I've been wanting a Custom for so long now. I've regretted getting rid of my old one so it's time for redemption!! Fingers crossed!



I know it's taste and all, but man I just can't see myself ditching a PRS Core for a Gibson of any kind, even a custom shop one. I hope it's a good one.


----------



## Guitarjon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know it's taste and all, but man I just can't see myself ditching a PRS Core for a Gibson of any kind, even a custom shop one. I hope it's a good one.



I used to have a 2007 or 2008 Custom and it honestly was really good. The PRS is really good too but very "polite" and "classy". The me a Les Paul Custom is much more of a rock machine!


----------



## technomancer

Guitarjon said:


> Someone is coming to trade his 2010 Gibson Les Paul Custom for my PRS SC-58 on Saturday. I LOVE the PRS but I've been wanting a Custom for so long now. I've regretted getting rid of my old one so it's time for redemption!! Fingers crossed!



Good luck hopefully it's a good one 

I'm a little annoyed, just bought a custom and somebody locally listed a 1980 in good shape a couple days after I got it  That said the one I got is glorious so can't really complain.

@HeHasTheJazzHands I own both and if it's a good one build quality is similar... the new LPC I got hangs with my PRS guitars.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

My bank account hurts whenever I browse GC's used website. Found a VTM60 for $400 and couldn't resist. It'll be here Tuesday.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> My bank account hurts whenever I browse GC's used website. Found a VTM60 for $400 and couldn't resist. It'll be here Tuesday.



Considering that's a steal, your bank can take a couple of Tylenol and deal with it.


----------



## technomancer

Happy New Year!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 101550
> View attachment 101551



if I send you my address can we take turns?


----------



## youngthrasher9

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> My bank account hurts whenever I browse GC's used website. Found a VTM60 for $400 and couldn't resist. It'll be here Tuesday.


Jesus… well I guess it’s better you saw it before me. My gear budget for year was blown like $1000 ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After like 2 weeks of trying to buy a new piece of gear (being ruined by returns, cancellations, etcs), I finally bought a Rocktron Reaction chrous because it was only $30.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> After like 2 weeks of trying to buy a new piece of gear (being ruined by returns, cancellations, etcs), I finally bought a Rocktron Reaction chrous because it was only $30.


...Nevermind I apparently forgot to complete the purchase.  Im probably just gonna wait and see if I can find a proper Ibanez CS9 (or one of the hundreds of variants).


----------



## Bearitone

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> My bank account hurts whenever I browse GC's used website. Found a VTM60 for $400 and couldn't resist. It'll be here Tuesday.


Now THAT is a reasonable price. Good find man!


----------



## CanserDYI

technomancer said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 101550
> View attachment 101551


Damn man, thats a top.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## BurningRome

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> My bank account hurts whenever I browse GC's used website. Found a VTM60 for $400 and couldn't resist. It'll be here Tuesday.



Guitar Center is the way to go for Guitar Cabinets. I've bought a few 4x12's over the years and had them shipped to my house. Got Fryette Fat bottom 4x12 for $537 after shipping and a couple months ago, a Fender Tonemaster 4x12 loaded with stock british V30's for $407 after shipping. All delivered to my door step.


----------



## Shask

BurningRome said:


> Guitar Center is the way to go for Guitar Cabinets. I've bought a few 4x12's over the years and had them shipped to my house. Got Fryette Fat bottom 4x12 for $537 after shipping and a couple months ago, a Fender Tonemaster 4x12 loaded with stock british V30's for $407 after shipping. All delivered to my door step.


I keep thinking about grabbing a 412, but trying to decide on used, or just grabbing a new one, cause I will probably have it forever anyways, lol.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101563



Literally me yesterday minus the New Years Resolution part


----------



## Marked Man

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101563



That's probably gonna be me in a matter of hours....


----------



## wheresthefbomb

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101563



I gotta give it up to Sweetwater, they've denied me for a few payment plans over the years for impulse buys I definitely didn't need. I still wish I'd gotten that CL100, but I legitimately had no business trying to afford those payments at that time.


----------



## BurningRome

Shask said:


> I keep thinking about grabbing a 412, but trying to decide on used, or just grabbing a new one, cause I will probably have it forever anyways, lol.



What cab's are you considering?


----------



## Marked Man

I am still kicking myself for missing out on a Wolfgang. I literally made an offer that the seller said he "would have" accepted on a Wolfgang Special Natural Ash if he had seen it the day before King Edward left us out of nowhere. When he relisted it, someone else immediately did Buy It Now and snatched it from me!

And I remember eons ago (actually less than 2 years ago!) when Wolfgang Special Striped Yellow/Black MIM models were selling for $900. I've seen some freakz listing those for $7,750 in recent weeks! 

So my goal is to find a somewhat reasonable price on a Wolfgang in 2022. Hope this is possible, but who knows....

Also still scanning the scene for B.C. Rich Legacy models, what few are even out there...

Won't rule out an LTD Mirage '87 FR either.

I see a Victory Amps - The Jack + Victory vertical 2x12 in my future. 

And that's enough.....for now....


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101563



Went to the store with 4 guitars to reduce my collection by at least 2. They said they don't buy they only do trades or consignment. So guess who walked out with another goddamn guitar. Not gonna do an NGD but it's a tobacco burst Vela. And the Suhr has cleared customs.

1 week ago:
"I'm gonna try to get my 8 guitars down to 1 or 2." 

As of right now:
"My 8 guitars is now 7 guitars and 2 of them are brand new."


----------



## r33per

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> 1 week ago:
> "I'm gonna try to get my 8 guitars down to 1 or 2."
> 
> As of right now:
> "My 8 guitars is now 7 guitars and 2 of them are brand new."


You're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

My New Gears Resolution is to finally decide if I'm going to buy two guitars I've wanted for a very long time, and start making moves towards doing so if I decide yes. 

Going to be my "ultimate" Strat and "ideal" Flying V.


----------



## MFB

Incoming NBD post tonight


----------



## sleewell

Went to guitar center this afternoon. Traded my fuchs viper and a cheap jackson 7 plus some cash for a schecter km7. The new lambo green one w floyd & sustainiac. Should be here soon. Not in time for our show next Friday but we have another on 1/26 I should be able use it for. 


Took my twins too, was fun seeing them play drums. I might have to get some setup downstairs for them.


----------



## Shask

BurningRome said:


> What cab's are you considering?


Nothing too specific, but maybe a Mesa Standard Cab.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Stoked to go pick up the 4x12 on Sunday. It’s speaker roulette and somehow that makes it more exciting. The guy told me on the phone that he’s 78 and he’s selling it cheap because he can’t justify moving it around anymore.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Popped it open, it is indeed the Kentucky made eminences as I suspected! They’re supposed to be gb128/greenbackish.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

youngthrasher9 said:


> Popped it open, it is indeed the Kentucky made eminences as I suspected! They’re supposed to be gb128/greenbackish.
> 
> View attachment 101634



Nice! I played speaker roulette twice: the first time I ended up with 4 Greenbacks in a carpeted Carvin cab I got for 160 bucks. From a guy on Craigslist who claimed he got the cabinet from his buddy and didn't know what was in it. He also threw in a Digitech GSP21 Legend and Furman PQ4. I put a new battery in the GSP21 and sold it for $80. Sold the Furman for $339.

Second time was a pair of Krank 1x12s from a pawn shop. When I asked, the guy told me he had checked, and the speakers were the original Eminences. When I got home and opened them up, one was indeed the Eminence. The other was a V30.


----------



## MFB

My brain keeps thinking of grabbing an M-1 Custom instead of an Arctic Metal, but then I remember that even with a D-Tuna, I wouldn't want to deal with the whoop whoop bridge. 

Plus, chrome hardware on those? Nah son, the black/blue would look infinitely cooler with gold, and I ain't forking over that kind of cash for a color swap. Red should have gotten black hardware too.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Turd Ferguson said:


> Nice! I played speaker roulette twice: the first time I ended up with 4 Greenbacks in a carpeted Carvin cab I got for 160 bucks. From a guy on Craigslist who claimed he got the cabinet from his buddy and didn't know what was in it. He also threw in a Digitech GSP21 Legend and Furman PQ4. I put a new battery in the GSP21 and sold it for $80. Sold the Furman for $339.
> 
> Second time was a pair of Krank 1x12s from a pawn shop. When I asked, the guy told me he had checked, and the speakers were the original Eminences. When I got home and opened them up, one was indeed the Eminence. The other was a V30.


That’s great luck both times! I was pretty stoked today. The guy knew the speakers sounded good but he thought they were import crate speakers (I knew this couldn’t really be true unless they were swapped because this was the MIA era of crate).


----------



## technomancer

Big purchase incoming


----------



## Steinmetzify

I want another one to make a mini stack with my GP/DI for my truck. 

Also semi considering a smaller version of my home board for said truck; I have doubles of my boosts and fuzzes, would be cool to not have to lug shit back and forth every week, just set shit up and leave it in there for the next 6 months or whatever.


----------



## Guamskyy

technomancer said:


> Big purchase incoming
> 
> View attachment 101644



honestly these things are so handy and depending on your body wood, you don’t even have to drill a pilot hole!

only quirky thing I have noticed about this (that a trem block can fix placed behind the sustain block in tandem or really cranking the springs down) is when doing big bends, the trem will lift away from the trem stop and then move back and make an audible click/clack when going back to zero, coming to contact with the trem stop.


----------



## technomancer

Guamskyy said:


> honestly these things are so handy and depending on your body wood, you don’t even have to drill a pilot hole!
> 
> only quirky thing I have noticed about this (that a trem block can fix placed behind the sustain block in tandem or really cranking the springs down) is when doing big bends, the trem will lift away from the trem stop and then move back and make an audible click/clack when going back to zero, coming to contact with the trem stop.



A little bit of gaffers tape on the contact point helps alleviate this. Which reminds me I need to get some gaffers tape 

This is going in the Palermo strat as it has a stop currently but it's a small cheap piece of plastic and it flexes enough that the trem doesn't quite sit level.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Once the smoke clears from that ESP I bought a week ago. Than later I need to buy a chainsaw. 








I also haven’t decided if I want to get a parametric EQ or just grab a 10 band MXR.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Once the smoke clears from that ESP I bought a week ago. Than later I need to buy a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also haven’t decided if I want to get a parametric EQ or just grab a 10 band MXR.


I want one of those ST9P+ so bad. People have been gouging on em lately though.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

youngthrasher9 said:


> I want one of those ST9P+ so bad. People have been gouging on em lately though.


Just buy a new one from Japan, 200$.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> A little bit of gaffers tape on the contact point helps alleviate this. Which reminds me I need to get some gaffers tape
> 
> This is going in the Palermo strat as it has a stop currently but it's a small cheap piece of plastic and it flexes enough that the trem doesn't quite sit level.


I tried Gaffer's tape on mine, but it drove me crazy. It felt like it got stuck to the tape, which made it take more force to move. I eventually removed it and live with the clanking.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

well I've been down to 1 guitar for almost a month now and it's not cutting it bc I miss drop tuned riffs 

I can't decide if I go back to another 7 for drop A/maybe F#, get an 8 and just retune it bc I want an 8, a 6 for drop C, or a 6 AND an 8 to be a completionist 

currently looking at a WR7 or a Metal X/V7 for the 7s, an RG2228 or an SC608/JR608 for an 8, or another Avenger/E1/maybe a mockingbird for a 6 

cannot decide eeeeeee and my dad was just like you finally have no guitars, keep it that way

dad when you were 20 you bought a fucking horse bc you wanted to, if I want to fill the empty case in MY house and play drop A riffs in MY house I shall


----------



## odibrom

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Once the smoke clears from that ESP I bought a week ago. Than later I need to buy a chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also haven’t decided if I want to get a parametric EQ or just grab a 10 band MXR.




Are you trying to outperform @USMarine75 in this buying gear matter?... you look like a good contender...


----------



## beerandbeards

Just picked this up. Playing with the fuzz and it’s really rad. I’ll need more time to explore but I think was a good idea for me.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

odibrom said:


> Are you trying to outperform @USMarine75 in this buying gear matter?... you look like a good contender...


Heh. Mayyybe. But have you seen how many pedals he posts? He’s my hero! I’m just at a point where I want a large amount of tonal options, and I’m old school. So I like having actual tangible gear and not stuff on a comprooter screen.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

I’ve decided to take a punt on the Fryette ps2. I want to compare it to the waza tae I already own. 
I want to answer the question I have on which is the better power amp for my axefx (and of course attenuator for my 2203)


----------



## narad

It's an ESP horizon... ...hardcase.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> It's an ESP horizon... ...hardcase.


I need one of those too, my Horizon came with a beat up old Fender case. But the ESP one is 200$!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been messing around with adding external footswitches to my Axe FX/FC12. Found this cheapo Hotone one I wanna try since it's low profile.


----------



## Mourguitars

The Thing Upstairs said:


> I’ve decided to take a punt on the Fryette ps2. I want to compare it to the waza tae I already own.
> I want to answer the question I have on which is the better power amp for my axefx (and of course attenuator for my 2203)



That has been the best product ive bought in a long while...the PS2

I done my homework for months on it before i bought it....well worth the money and so many uses , i bought it for the loop for my Archon50 like i stated in many posts but ....Ive played my FM3 in mono with it ...sounds great

My Ceriatone 800 has the LAR-PPIMV ....i dont know how that would work with the PS2...but ive found my sweet spot on that amp anyways...so

Pull the trigger !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101563




I popped on here just to see what you bought next...i can see that more is to come ....lol

Mike


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Mourguitars said:


> That has been the best product ive bought in a long while...the PS2
> 
> I done my homework for months on it before i bought it....well worth the money and so many uses , i bought it for the loop for my Archon50 like i stated in many posts but ....Ive played my FM3 in mono with it ...sounds great
> 
> My Ceriatone 800 has the LAR-PPIMV ....i dont know how that would work with the PS2...but ive found my sweet spot on that amp anyways...so
> 
> Pull the trigger !
> 
> Mike



It arrives tomorrow. It will need to be amazeballs as I’ve found the TAE to be fantastic. 
They are both reamping attenuators so it’s going to be a feel test - solid state power v the tube power of the PS2. I hope the fan is quiet on the PS2. On the TAE it only comes on when needed.


----------



## Accoun

Gonna be honest, saw some footage of the Burgundy Mist Metallic Squier Affinities and I _really _want one now (well, they're the only guitars in that finish in my price range). I'd vastly prefer the Jazzmaster, but I think I'd have route it if I wanted to put HBs in, so I might settle for the Tele Deluxe. Which is still nice, don't get me wrong.

Also looking to upgrade the speaker in my 1x12. Would be paired with an OR15. Not sure whether to go for the ubiquitous Vintage 30, or go more in a direction of a Green-/Creamback


----------



## narad

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I need one of those too, my Horizon came with a beat up old Fender case. But the ESP one is 200$!!!



I paid $200. I think they're actually $280 here, list at least, though the one I bought was an old 80s/90s one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Accoun said:


> Gonna be honest, saw some footage of the Burgundy Mist Metallic Squier Affinities and I _really _want one now (well, they're the only guitars in that finish in my price range). I'd vastly prefer the Jazzmaster, but I think I'd have route it if I wanted to put HBs in, so I might settle for the Tele Deluxe. Which is still nice, don't get me wrong.k



No routing necessary. Heck if you're good with a dremel or any kinda cutting tool, you can mod the pickup covers to be brackets to hold humbuckers. That' what I did when I had a GFS JM Clone.

EDIT. I just remembered you can buy this Wide Range pickup to standard humbucker adapters. Maybe that's worth a shot?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018BE8X0U/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## CanserDYI

Is that the same burgundy mist that Charvel uses? If so, jeeeesus that might have to come home. I'm buying too many guitars this year my wife is going to kill me. At least they're all squier's and GIO's so far...


----------



## Steinmetzify

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 101645
> 
> 
> I want another one to make a mini stack with my GP/DI for my truck.
> 
> Also semi considering a smaller version of my home board for said truck; I have doubles of my boosts and fuzzes, would be cool to not have to lug shit back and forth every week, just set shit up and leave it in there for the next 6 months or whatever.



Fuck it, had some Sweetwater gift cards burning a hole in my backpack, boughted


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

steinmetzify said:


> Fuck it, had some Sweetwater gift cards burning a hole in my backpack, boughted


Atta boy. Is it a 1x12?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Atta boy. Is it a 1x12?



Yep. Kind of want to do the 12M in there but fuck it, the baby Fryette is only 1 watt and even my Dual Dark is only 50 and the C90 is way over both of them so probs not.


----------



## Accoun

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No routing necessary. Heck if you're good with a dremel or any kinda cutting tool, you can mod the pickup covers to be brackets to hold humbuckers. That' what I did when I had a GFS JM Clone.
> 
> EDIT. I just remembered you can buy this Wide Range pickup to standard humbucker adapters. Maybe that's worth a shot?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018BE8X0U/?tag=sevenstringorg-20



Isn't the problem that the routing is simply too shallow? Not sure if that would help.


----------



## spacebard

I bought this!

Sinvertek N5+3D Gold Version


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

The Suhr is here. First impressions are ...not great. I'll give it another try tomorrow just to make sure it isn't a knee-jerk reaction. I almost don't want to do an NGD just ripping it to shreds but honestly I'm a little let down right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Accoun said:


> Isn't the problem that the routing is simply too shallow? Not sure if that would help.



I mean worst comes to worst it SEEMS like all you have to do is drill some holes for the height adjustment screws. I believe that's what I had to do with my Jazzmaster copy I had.


----------



## budda

Or just order jazzmaster-sized humbuckers from one of the more affordable builders and go?

I tried one out in that finish, it wasn't bad but I was in there looking at an LPC so didn't think on it long. Had it wowed me I woulda bought it, likely .

I keep waffling on buying a friend's HH player JM - knowing what he paid vs what he wants for it kinda stalls it out .


----------



## Steinmetzify

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> The Suhr is here. First impressions are ...not great. I'll give it another try tomorrow just to make sure it isn't a knee-jerk reaction. I almost don't want to do an NGD just ripping it to shreds but honestly I'm a little let down right now.



Uh oh. Pics/specs?


----------



## budda

@Metaldestroyerdennis is it a setup issue or a "the guitar is borked" issue?

MC8 is programmed - next item of business is a 3-way toggle for the AVRI mutt and possibly installing the replacement neck pickup.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

budda said:


> @Metaldestroyerdennis is it a setup issue or a "the guitar is borked" issue?



It's a "the 4k guitar was meticulously crafted to hurt your hands" issue. Every detail has been gone over with incredible craftsmanship. Setup is perfect, even after shipping from the UK. The frets are perfectly crowned

BUT

They didn't roll the fret ends. At all. They carefully took all the edges off so that they aren't sharp and polished them beautifully but left the jumbo-sized frets sticking straight up off the fingerboard. You know the feeling you get as a kid when you run your fingers along the chickenwire fence and they go numb from the rubbing? Imagine that feeling on your finger after playing for a few minutes. They aren't sharp, at all, but the guitar is unplayable.

I know Suhr would fix it. They have a rep for making their guitars right every time. I know that. But do I want to have to send my brand-new 4k guitar to them? no. I paid 200 over retail, 165 shipping and 214 import to get _this one_. I could have bought one for 3300 with free shipping from a dealer in the US, with a worse top in a finish I didn't like, then sent it back no problem. So yeah now I can pay another who knows how much to ship it back to Peach or who knows how much to get a brand new super premium guitar fixed. I'm bummed.

Shoulda just bought the AZ2204N at my local shop.


----------



## budda

Not worth taking it to your local trusted tech so that the issue is at least gone?


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It's a "the 4k guitar was meticulously crafted to hurt your hands" issue. Every detail has been gone over with incredible craftsmanship. Setup is perfect, even after shipping from the UK. The frets are perfectly crowned
> 
> BUT
> 
> They didn't roll the fret ends. At all. They carefully took all the edges off so that they aren't sharp and polished them beautifully but left the jumbo-sized frets sticking straight up off the fingerboard. You know the feeling you get as a kid when you run your fingers along the chickenwire fence and they go numb from the rubbing? Imagine that feeling on your finger after playing for a few minutes. They aren't sharp, at all, but the guitar is unplayable.
> 
> I know Suhr would fix it. They have a rep for making their guitars right every time. I know that. But do I want to have to send my brand-new 4k guitar to them? no. I paid 200 over retail, 165 shipping and 214 import to get _this one_. I could have bought one for 3300 with free shipping from a dealer in the US, with a worse top in a finish I didn't like, then sent it back no problem. So yeah now I can pay another who knows how much to ship it back to Peach or who knows how much to get a brand new super premium guitar fixed. I'm bummed.
> 
> Shoulda just bought the AZ2204N at my local shop.



Sounds weird dude. I'd never owned a Suhr until just before Christmas when I bought a modern. Took me a little while to adjust to the neck profile, and the trem springs needed a bit of extra time to get the 510 working well but it's perfection now and I love it. And I'm not saying that as a fanboi...I'm well out of the honeymoon period.
Have you ordered a custom with some exotic fretwire or something? Peach would have inspected it and set it up before dispatching so wondering if it is a custom with a different kind of fretwire or if there's been some shrinkage in the neck due to environment?

Either way, I feel for you dude. At that price, anything less than unbridled ecstasy on first contact sucks


----------



## narad

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> The Suhr is here. First impressions are ...not great. I'll give it another try tomorrow just to make sure it isn't a knee-jerk reaction. I almost don't want to do an NGD just ripping it to shreds but honestly I'm a little let down right now.



Can you really rip a Suhr to shreds? I mean, playability problems are real, but they're not the type of brand to unintentionally deliver something that way. Maybe it's the jumbo size, or I'm just not sensitive to the rubbing, but I've never had any playability issues would Suhr. To the contrary, some of the best playing. So I'm curious if it was really a mistake/QC issue or if you're just sensitive to that kind of fretwork. But in that case, it's just one of those preferences that you have to start to specify in every custom order. I basically ordered two Daemonesses with neck profiles that didn't agree with me (obviously a slow learner) but now I understand the issue better and I go out of my way to explain what I don't want to see.

Though on the other hand, at least Suhr/Peach will take care of you for that. I lost a lot of cash selling the Daemonesses.


----------



## laxu

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It's a "the 4k guitar was meticulously crafted to hurt your hands" issue. Every detail has been gone over with incredible craftsmanship. Setup is perfect, even after shipping from the UK. The frets are perfectly crowned
> 
> BUT
> 
> They didn't roll the fret ends. At all. They carefully took all the edges off so that they aren't sharp and polished them beautifully but left the jumbo-sized frets sticking straight up off the fingerboard. You know the feeling you get as a kid when you run your fingers along the chickenwire fence and they go numb from the rubbing? Imagine that feeling on your finger after playing for a few minutes. They aren't sharp, at all, but the guitar is unplayable.
> 
> I know Suhr would fix it. They have a rep for making their guitars right every time. I know that. But do I want to have to send my brand-new 4k guitar to them? no. I paid 200 over retail, 165 shipping and 214 import to get _this one_. I could have bought one for 3300 with free shipping from a dealer in the US, with a worse top in a finish I didn't like, then sent it back no problem. So yeah now I can pay another who knows how much to ship it back to Peach or who knows how much to get a brand new super premium guitar fixed. I'm bummed.
> 
> Shoulda just bought the AZ2204N at my local shop.



That can happen on any guitar. I would bet that when the guitar left the factory it was perfect but climate changes along the way has shrunk the wood just that little bit to make the fret ends a bit sharp. Just have a luthier or tech fix it for you and consider it a small extra expense.


----------



## StevenC

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It's a "the 4k guitar was meticulously crafted to hurt your hands" issue. Every detail has been gone over with incredible craftsmanship. Setup is perfect, even after shipping from the UK. The frets are perfectly crowned
> 
> BUT
> 
> They didn't roll the fret ends. At all. They carefully took all the edges off so that they aren't sharp and polished them beautifully but left the jumbo-sized frets sticking straight up off the fingerboard. You know the feeling you get as a kid when you run your fingers along the chickenwire fence and they go numb from the rubbing? Imagine that feeling on your finger after playing for a few minutes. They aren't sharp, at all, but the guitar is unplayable.
> 
> I know Suhr would fix it. They have a rep for making their guitars right every time. I know that. But do I want to have to send my brand-new 4k guitar to them? no. I paid 200 over retail, 165 shipping and 214 import to get _this one_. I could have bought one for 3300 with free shipping from a dealer in the US, with a worse top in a finish I didn't like, then sent it back no problem. So yeah now I can pay another who knows how much to ship it back to Peach or who knows how much to get a brand new super premium guitar fixed. I'm bummed.
> 
> Shoulda just bought the AZ2204N at my local shop.


This is the frets sprouting from being in a different climate than where the frets were done. This has nothing to do with the way fret ends were finished and everything to do with travelling halfway across the world.

It would also have happened on your 3300 import (which would have had the same tax applied) and then you'd be without recourse.

Send it to Peach to get fixed. They're good people who do a good job.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Yeah guys it's not fret sprout, the frets are all neatly beneath the surface of the fretboard still, it's the angle of the bevel of the frets, or lack thereof. If you use your index finger for muting and play a guitar with action as low as this one you're gonna rub the frets so they need some amount of rounding IMO.

I warmed up for an hour with my Mayones while I was waiting for it to acclimate, and I compared it to my Custom 24. It just doesn't feel as nice as those guitars, which may be subjective, so I'll give it another fair go after work and decide if it's worth fixing or if I should just take the L and send it back.

Maybe I just don't like the guitar on preference and the frets are just the obvious thing to pin it on. Just not something I expected from a company that has the reputation for absolutely impeccable fretwork.

I decided to take some pictures to show what I'm blabbing on about so here, in order, Mayones PRS Suhr:















As you can see the frets are nowhere near sprouting off the end of the board and hopefully you can also see why it would be uncomfy to play.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, that's just how Suhr does frets as standard, minimal slope so less fret out. It's sort of the opposite of the semi-hemi "hot dog" style ends on JCs, and I'd say PRS tend to be in the middle. If you had ordered rolled fretboard edges they'd be closer to the PRS, was that on the spec sheet and they missed it?

@Metaldestroyerdennis, in the past Suhr has corrected this for customers, so I'd contact them and see what they can do.


----------



## laxu

Yeah that looks more like a design choice from Suhr than a fault unless they offer some specific rolled fretboard edges option that was missed.

I think the Suhr is closer to most guitars on the market in this regard.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's just how Suhr does frets as standard, minimal slope so less fret out. It's sort of the opposite of the semi-hemi "hot dog" style ends on JCs, and I'd say PRS tend to be in the middle. If you had ordered rolled fretboard edges they'd be closer to the PRS, was that on the spec sheet and they missed it?
> 
> @Metaldestroyerdennis, in the past Suhr has corrected this for customers, so I'd contact them and see what they can do.



It's just a production Modern Pro, so it has their standard choices. I do know that they will fix it for me, I just don't know if I want to actually do that or send it back. 

Just kinda sucks I guess and that's why I didn't post an NGD being a meanie and instead did a small amount of venting over here. Me not liking design choices is not fair to pin on Suhr but I was a little bit shocked as you can tell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It's just a production Modern Pro, so it has their standard choices. I do know that they will fix it for me, I just don't know if I want to actually do that or send it back.
> 
> Just kinda sucks I guess and that's why I didn't post an NGD being a meanie and instead did a small amount of venting over here. Me not liking design choices is not fair to pin on Suhr but I was a little bit shocked as you can tell.



You're definitely not the first to be put off by it. If you look at the Suhr forums there's usually a post every so often with the same situation. 

Personally, RFE is a "must have" option for me on Suhrs, so I can relate. 

Sorry, dude. It's definitely a bummer.


----------



## technomancer

Ok I'm really done now


----------



## Mourguitars

The Thing Upstairs said:


> It arrives tomorrow. It will need to be amazeballs as I’ve found the TAE to be fantastic.
> They are both reamping attenuators so it’s going to be a feel test - solid state power v the tube power of the PS2. I hope the fan is quiet on the PS2. On the TAE it only comes on when needed.




How do you like it ? .... Thoughts ?

I think Dave Friedman said in Podcast the Power station is better for the health of your amp vs the others ....

Hope ya like it !

Mike


----------



## Matt08642

Ordered the American Deluxe bridge for my Player Strat - Just don't like the bent steel saddles and screw-in bar, so it'll be replaced with this whenever it shows up:






Direct drop-in for the existing bridge, don't even need to use different posts as far as I can tell.


----------



## narad

Newest acquisition with earlier year's acquisition:






First thought is that the nightswan's pickups, which should be a fullshred in the bridge IIRC, was like 60% as hot as I was expecting. Is this 80s shred or what?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Newest acquisition with earlier year's acquisition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thought is that the nightswan's pickups, which should be a fullshred in the bridge IIRC, was like 60% as hot as I was expecting. Is this 80s shred or what?



Both times I used the Full Shred... yeah, it's a dry as shit pickup. Also not as tight as I was expecting. Pretty thick, smooth, and medium output.

I need to give a Kramer a shot again one day. The one I got was an absolute dud of a guitar.


----------



## Bearitone

Matt08642 said:


> Ordered the American Deluxe bridge for my Player Strat - Just don't like the bent steel saddles and screw-in bar, so it'll be replaced with this whenever it shows up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct drop-in for the existing bridge, don't even need to use different posts as far as I can tell.


Excellent design for the trem bar detent and friction adjustment. You really can’t get better imo.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Both times I used the Full Shred... yeah, it's a dry as shit pickup. Also not as tight as I was expecting. Pretty thick, smooth, and medium output.
> 
> I need to give a Kramer a shot again one day. The one I got was an absolute dud of a guitar.



Sadly part of the reason I stayed in the bid war on this one was accounting for not having to go out and buy the fullshred (since the newer ones come with 2 JBs IIRC). And now I think I don't like it. Raising the height / lowering the bridge made it a bit better though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Sadly part of the reason I stayed in the bid war on this one was accounting for not having to go out and buy the fullshred (since the newer ones come with 2 JBs IIRC). And now I think I don't like it. Raising the height / lowering the bridge made it a bit better though.



To me it was just... really bland.  I honestly preferred the JB.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I honestly preferred the JB.



Well if that isn't a damning review...


----------



## Accoun

Care package dropped.

Obviously, the main things are the Gotoh bridge and that Purple Paisley strap. And I really like the strap at first glance. Still awaiting a guitar stand that was sent in a separate package due to size. Expected them to be delivered together, but alas.
Well... there's also my Musikding order (Rangemaster and Acapulco Gold kits), but that's gonna arrive a while later.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Mourguitars said:


> How do you like it ? .... Thoughts ?
> 
> I think Dave Friedman said in Podcast the Power station is better for the health of your amp vs the others ....
> 
> Hope ya like it !
> 
> Mike



An interesting question 

So far, I'm a little underwhelmed. It's a good product but not without its draw backs. I use it to attenuate a 2203 and to amplify an axefx and I already own the TAE so comparing it to that.

The sound and feel is decent and it does differ from the TAE but whether it is 'better' or not is still something I am assessing. 
Steve Fryette dispelled some of the myths on the TAE not being good for your amp. Anyone that is gunning their amp with extreme settings is taking a risk even with his product etc - if you try hard enough, you will blow your amp etc.

I've only got one amp that 'needs' an attenuator so I'm actually thinking now that I may sell the 2203 and get a BE100 because it is in the Marshall gain ball park and has a decent MV.

1st world problems and all that..


----------



## technomancer

Nice strap 



Accoun said:


> Care package dropped.
> 
> Obviously, the main things are the Gotoh bridge and that Purple Paisley strap. And I really like the strap at first glance. Still awaiting a guitar stand that was sent in a separate package due to size. Expected them to be delivered together, but alas.
> Well... there's also my Musikding order (Rangemaster and Acapulco Gold kits), but that's gonna arrive a while later.


----------



## budda

Found a very good deal on an american vintage jazzmaster, but it's in another city so I'm trying to find someone to pick it up for me.

Anyone want an MJT/Hosco strat?


----------



## laxu

I finally bought a cab for my Victory VC35.

I used to use the 1x12 combo chassis of my Bogner Goldfinger 45 SL as a cab for the Victory but since I sold the Bogner head and cab as a set, I was left with just my Bluetone 4x10. It sounds good with the Victory but is not ideal for it to my ears. It's a far better match to my BluGuitar Amp 1.

I was thinking of ordering a Barefaced cab but they had long lead times plus I expect brexit shenanigans might have an effect on how easy it is to get. I considered buying a Celestion Alnico Gold or two (as that's the recommend "premium" option from Victory) and building a cab but the speaker model is pretty expensive even used.

Yesterday someone sold a Tube Town 1x12 cab with an 8 ohm Gold in it for slightly more than just the speaker alone so I jumped on it. I had a Tube Town 2x12 about 10 years ago and it was a well made cab.

New cab should arrive next week. I figure I can try how the Gold works for me and sell it forward if I don't like it.


----------



## gunch

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Yeah guys it's not fret sprout, the frets are all neatly beneath the surface of the fretboard still, it's the angle of the bevel of the frets, or lack thereof. If you use your index finger for muting and play a guitar with action as low as this one you're gonna rub the frets so they need some amount of rounding IMO.
> 
> I warmed up for an hour with my Mayones while I was waiting for it to acclimate, and I compared it to my Custom 24. It just doesn't feel as nice as those guitars, which may be subjective, so I'll give it another fair go after work and decide if it's worth fixing or if I should just take the L and send it back.
> 
> Maybe I just don't like the guitar on preference and the frets are just the obvious thing to pin it on. Just not something I expected from a company that has the reputation for absolutely impeccable fretwork.
> 
> I decided to take some pictures to show what I'm blabbing on about so here, in order, Mayones PRS Suhr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the frets are nowhere near sprouting off the end of the board and hopefully you can also see why it would be uncomfy to play.



Fwiw standard Ibanez frets aren’t sharp most of the time but my rg321 had jutty frets like this too. That’s something I always just attributed to Jumbo frets.


technomancer said:


> Ok I'm really done now
> 
> View attachment 101749



ghost cab for haunted mids


----------



## budda

Ya i was too slow on the JM as I suspected. Which isnt all bad as we have a water issue in our basement.


----------



## broangiel

laxu said:


> I finally bought a cab for my Victory VC35.
> 
> I used to use the 1x12 combo chassis of my Bogner Goldfinger 45 SL as a cab for the Victory but since I sold the Bogner head and cab as a set, I was left with just my Bluetone 4x10. It sounds good with the Victory but is not ideal for it to my ears. It's a far better match to my BluGuitar Amp 1.
> 
> I was thinking of ordering a Barefaced cab but they had long lead times plus I expect brexit shenanigans might have an effect on how easy it is to get. I considered buying a Celestion Alnico Gold or two (as that's the recommend "premium" option from Victory) and building a cab but the speaker model is pretty expensive even used.
> 
> Yesterday someone sold a Tube Town 1x12 cab with an 8 ohm Gold in it for slightly more than just the speaker alone so I jumped on it. I had a Tube Town 2x12 about 10 years ago and it was a well made cab.
> 
> New cab should arrive next week. I figure I can try how the Gold works for me and sell it forward if I don't like it.


I use my Cooper with a Vumble 2x12 cab with Golds, and it is a GREAT combo.


----------



## technomancer

gunch said:


> Fwiw standard Ibanez frets aren’t sharp most of the time but my rg321 had jutty frets like this too. That’s something I always just attributed to Jumbo frets.
> 
> ghost cab for haunted mids





I would love to get the cab as well but have nowhere to put it right now. My gear room / office looks like a box factory exploded


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i kind of want another 2x12, but loaded with greenbacks this time.


----------



## Steinmetzify

This is the year. IDGAF what I have to do. I’m sick of this fuckin thing haunting me.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Every year I like to add $500 to the gear fund around tax time. Last year I used that for the HX Stomp.

I think this year I'm gonna finally pull the trigger on a Ceres. They occasionally pop up around $300, so the next time I see one at price I may grab one unless something else jumps out at me in the meantime.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought an sm57 to dick around with.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

KnightBrolaire said:


> i kind of want another 2x12, but loaded with greenbacks this time.



Here's your new cab. Greenbacks, mono/stereo, convertible back. I have one and love it.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...50-watt-mono-25-watt-stereo-2x12-inch-cabinet


----------



## Koldunya

Either a purple Schecter Stiletto from a GC/affiliate or a purple Schecter Banshee GT-6 to match the Schecter C-5 GT I'm getting in purple 

Though EMG HZs in a $1000 bass is a hard pill to swallow... I do like Stilettos and purple is my favorite color.

I also kinda want an Ibanez QX527PB or RGD71ALMS...


----------



## Swarth

I was supposed to have a Kemper profiler coming in yesterday to compare with the axe-fx 3 but FedEx had other plans. No updates outside of "Delayed."


----------



## technomancer

Oh hello there


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Oh hello there
> 
> View attachment 101852



I hate you.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I hate you.


----------



## CanserDYI

technomancer said:


> Oh hello there
> 
> View attachment 101852


Man that top did not disappoint did it, I'm glad it seems to look as good in person as that promo pic you showed off the other day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been messing around with adding external footswitches to my Axe FX/FC12. Found this cheapo Hotone one I wanna try since it's low profile.




...Bought a 2nd one. Not because it broke, but because I liked it so much I wanted another just to fill up the Switch 3+4 slot on my FC12.  Also got some of those Mooer Shroom bobbin toppers. 

Also maybe looking at a guitar atm... not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Schweick

I'm seriously thinking about getting an Acapulco Gold, which, I hear, imparts some pleasing top end sizzle to your tone.

Anyone here using one?


----------



## budda

Schweick said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting an Acapulco Gold, which, I hear, imparts some pleasing top end sizzle to your tone.
> 
> Anyone here using one?



No idea about top end sizzle but my old bandmate has one and its pretty fun.


----------



## laxu

Schweick said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting an Acapulco Gold, which, I hear, imparts some pleasing top end sizzle to your tone.
> 
> Anyone here using one?


Never tried one but if you can solder, it would be a very simple project to build one. PedalPCB sells a board with instructions and the pedal has only 13 components plus case.


----------



## odibrom

technomancer said:


> Oh hello there
> 
> View attachment 101852



For a brief moment I thought this post was from @USMarine75 ... then realized the next reply...


----------



## USMarine75

odibrom said:


> For a brief moment I thought this post was from @USMarine75 ... then realized the next reply...



I don’t wanna build a house any more I want guitars dammit.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> I don’t wanna build a house any more I want guitars dammit.



Well if they have the good G&G cases they're plywood, you could build a house out of the cases


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Well if they have the good G&G cases they're plywood, you could build a house out of the cases



My full 10x30 storage unit agrees with this assessment.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> My full 10x30 storage unit agrees with this assessment.



I can envision American Pickers 2070 and them poring over your stuff in a labyrinth of amps, cases, cabs.


----------



## MFB

I don't know where this came from, but my local Music Go Round has a BW-1 model that I'm thinking of trying, and if I jive with it I might snag one of the Xtone models; didn't realize they come equipped with Phat Cats which I had been looking at before I picked up my Distortions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> I don't know where this came from, but my local Music Go Round has a BW-1 model that I'm thinking of trying, and if I jive with it I might snag one of the Xtone models; didn't realize they come equipped with Phat Cats which I had been looking at before I picked up my Distortions.



That's not a BW-1, it's a Deluxe Xtone.


----------



## MFB

I know, that's the one I actually WANT whereas I'm trying out the BW-1 first to see if I jive with the body shape. My biggest issue with the BW-1 is just those god awful inlays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guitar Center had a Schecter Riot-6 for $130. Catch is there's no picture so I have no clue what it's gonna look like. But for $130... Fuck it.


----------



## narad

Bogner 100B. Gotta pick it up in person like an hour a way with no car...gonna be fun.


----------



## technomancer

The gamble did not pay off, the blem amp looks like somebody tried to pry the faceplate off with a screwdriver and was missing everything except the head itself (so no footswitch or cables). Nope.

That said I'm 3 for 4 on those gambles so can't complain.



technomancer said:


> Ok I'm really done now
> 
> View attachment 101749


----------



## BigViolin

narad said:


> Bogner 100B. Gotta pick it up in person like an hour a way with no car...gonna be fun.



On your shoulder, like the world's coolest boombox.


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> Bogner 100B. Gotta pick it up in person like an hour a way with no car...gonna be fun.



Luckily the trains in Japan are never packed…


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Looks like I'm buying new fret bevels for my brand new guitar. Fantastic.

Repeat after me: _DO NOT BUY GUITARS FROM ENGLAND
_
I have successfully dicked myself in my soft little butthole on this one. I'm $400 in shipping/customs plus $200 in "not in America" surcharge into this guitar on top of its already eye watering retail price. I can return it for a refund on just the guitar cost, paying who knows how much in shipping, and have thrown away like a kilodollar only to not have a guitar at all (assuming it actually makes it back to the UK in one piece), or I can put _even more_ money into it to have the frets redone. At least I'll still have the guitar this way.

By the time it gets back to me I will have spent enough money to get a custom instead of a production model.

On the bright side, after hearing how much I've sunk into the guitar customer service bought me a shipping label. I still have to pay for the fretwork if they decide that sharp ends is just how they do frets, but hey it's something. 

I guess the worst part is that it's not like I can blame the dealer or manufacturer; neither has done anything except exactly what they're supposed to do, and sometimes even more. It's all my own stupidity that got me here. Lesson learned.


----------



## /wrists

should i get an engl savage 
i really want the engl e670 special edition but cant find one anywhere naturally


----------



## Bearitone

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Looks like I'm buying new fret bevels for my brand new guitar. Fantastic.
> 
> Repeat after me: _DO NOT BUY GUITARS FROM ENGLAND
> _
> I have successfully dicked myself in my soft little butthole on this one. I'm $400 in shipping/customs plus $200 in "not in America" surcharge into this guitar on top of its already eye watering retail price. I can return it for a refund on just the guitar cost, paying who knows how much in shipping, and have thrown away like a kilodollar only to not have a guitar at all (assuming it actually makes it back to the UK in one piece), or I can put _even more_ money into it to have the frets redone. At least I'll still have the guitar this way.
> 
> By the time it gets back to me I will have spent enough money to get a custom instead of a production model.
> 
> On the bright side, after hearing how much I've sunk into the guitar customer service bought me a shipping label. I still have to pay for the fretwork if they decide that sharp ends is just how they do frets, but hey it's something.
> 
> I guess the worst part is that it's not like I can blame the dealer or manufacturer; neither has done anything except exactly what they're supposed to do, and sometimes even more. It's all my own stupidity that got me here. Lesson learned.



Now you know. Buy domestic when you can, continental at the least. Pro tip, next time you’re on reverb buying new OR used, pick the listing closest to you geographically (assuming price is the same). You’ll wait less and have less headache if it needs to be returned.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

USMarine75 said:


> Luckily the trains in Japan are never packed…



My first thought upon reading this was the amp being groped. Hentai/4Chan ruined my brain…



evade said:


> should i get an engl savage
> i really want the engl e670 special edition but cant find one anywhere naturally



Yes.


----------



## ElRay

Probably a bit of an odd/special purpose one: A custom Stereo/Mono/Channel pedal switch.

I've got a JC-40 that has developed "that" preamp hiss. The JC-40 has a mono-effects-send, but a mono/stereo return. So, I'll set things up Mags->Two Note LeClean->Left & Piezos->Fishman Aura Spectrum-Right and then I can use the foot switch to change between Mag(L)+Piezo(R), Mag(mono-L) and Piezo(mono-L)


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Luckily the trains in Japan are never packed…



It's soo far out that I don't think I have to worry about it this time. Though the trip between the taxi and the train platform with an amp that I've heard described as heavier than all other Bogners (has a heatsink or something), in a flight case, when I herniated a disc last month, is not something I'm particularly looking forward to.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> but it may be a while before I get the LaGrange.



Got the email notification yesterday and once again did a Homer Simpson Tramampoline Trapampoline, and took it home. 

Also got the notification that the strat I got modded last year is finally ready...


----------



## StevenC

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Looks like I'm buying new fret bevels for my brand new guitar. Fantastic.
> 
> Repeat after me: _DO NOT BUY GUITARS FROM ENGLAND
> _
> I have successfully dicked myself in my soft little butthole on this one. I'm $400 in shipping/customs plus $200 in "not in America" surcharge into this guitar on top of its already eye watering retail price. I can return it for a refund on just the guitar cost, paying who knows how much in shipping, and have thrown away like a kilodollar only to not have a guitar at all (assuming it actually makes it back to the UK in one piece), or I can put _even more_ money into it to have the frets redone. At least I'll still have the guitar this way.
> 
> By the time it gets back to me I will have spent enough money to get a custom instead of a production model.
> 
> On the bright side, after hearing how much I've sunk into the guitar customer service bought me a shipping label. I still have to pay for the fretwork if they decide that sharp ends is just how they do frets, but hey it's something.
> 
> I guess the worst part is that it's not like I can blame the dealer or manufacturer; neither has done anything except exactly what they're supposed to do, and sometimes even more. It's all my own stupidity that got me here. Lesson learned.


Hold on a minute. You, in America, bought a brand new not discontinued Suhr from England instead of waiting for the right colour to show up or ordering it specifically?

I hate to be that guy but I don't think you get to complain here. You're mad about fret ends, that's a really simple fix. Like trivially so.

All the bad that has happened is you not doing research and being impatient, and now that you've wasted $1000 extra you're scared of $100 to fix the frets as specced?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Hold on a minute. You, in America, bought a brand new not discontinued Suhr from England instead of waiting for the right colour to show up or ordering it specifically?
> 
> I hate to be that guy but I don't think you get to complain here. You're mad about fret ends, that's a really simple fix. Like trivially so.
> 
> All the bad that has happened is you not doing research and being impatient, and now that you've wasted $1000 extra you're scared of $100 to fix the frets as specced?



I think the lesson should be "_DO NOT BUY AMERICAN GUITARS FROM ENGLAND AND IMPORT TO AMERICA"._ I have no problem buying gear from the UK.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I think the lesson should be "_DO NOT BUY AMERICAN GUITARS FROM ENGLAND AND IMPORT TO AMERICA"._ I have no problem buying gear from the UK.


I almost exclusively buy gear from the UK.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

StevenC said:


> Hold on a minute. You, in America, bought a brand new not discontinued Suhr from England instead of waiting for the right colour to show up or ordering it specifically?
> 
> I hate to be that guy but I don't think you get to complain here. You're mad about fret ends, that's a really simple fix. Like trivially so.
> 
> All the bad that has happened is you not doing research and being impatient, and now that you've wasted $1000 extra you're scared of $100 to fix the frets as specced?



hey how about instead of being a prick you actually read my post where I literally said all of that, complained about nothing except my own lack of good choices, and put no blame on any other parties involved.

and I don’t know where you got $100 from but that’s not the cost of having this work done and doesn’t factor in shipping either, which might be 3 pounds in Ireland but is currently running 100-125 each way from where I am to California.

I’m allowed to post my experiences, and I hoped that it would be a lesson to others thinking about making the same mistakes. But I guess self reflection is against the rules of you and your high horse so I apologize for taking the time to post and thank you for being the official internet police.


----------



## StevenC

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> hey how about instead of being a prick you actually read my post where I literally said all of that, complained about nothing except my own lack of good choices, and put no blame on any other parties involved.
> 
> and I don’t know where you got $100 from but that’s not the cost of having this work done and doesn’t factor in shipping either, which might be 3 pounds in Ireland but is currently running 100-125 each way from where I am to California.
> 
> I’m allowed to post my experiences, and I hoped that it would be a lesson to others thinking about making the same mistakes. But I guess self reflection is against the rules of you and your high horse so I apologize for taking the time to post and thank you for being the official internet police.


Who's your guy that's charging more than $100 to roll some fret ends?

I didn't mean to offend you, just this seems like a trivially bad idea now that I understand it from the start.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

StevenC said:


> Who's your guy that's charging more than $100 to roll some fret ends?
> 
> I didn't mean to offend you, just this seems like a trivially bad idea now that I understand it from the start.



Suhr. This is covered under warranty if the frets are “out of spec” - unlikely based on feedback here, or “poorly executed” - which I think is a strong possibility based on others’ reports of impeccable frets. If not, I pay for guaranteed work which I think is fair and preferable to local work.

I don’t trust anyone local to do work on stainless frets, and unauthorized repairs void the warranty so if I went the cheap route and they messed something up it would cost even more. 

I would also like to point out that the fact that I’m willing to continue to put money into a purchase that is causing me a lot of stress should speak a good volume about the quality of the guitar itself. I’ve had more time with it to move past the initial disappointment and am waiting until I get it back to voice my thoughts, but frankly I think I can say that it’s worth at least the same as my PRS despite its base price being much less. It’s certainly the best sounding humbucker equipped guitar I’ve ever played.

And finally, despite how stupid this may seem I did look at every currently available example I could find and made an informed decision. Reverb, peach, humbucker, eddies, and some others. New and used. I have very specific tastes in flame maple and of the options only two had a top and finish I thought I could live with for 3.3k, one orange and one blue. I picked the blue one, and I think the international up charge plus shipping are worth it for this top. Had the frets been less abrasive and I not had to pay import tax (I saw reports online that you don’t have to if the guitar was manufactured here) it would have been well within my expectations budget wise. 

Everything just got out of hand very quickly and that’s the risk you take when you gamble. I wish it had paid off, but I’ve been spoiled by never having an online purchase go bad before. I hope other people look at how idiotic I was and don’t do the same, but I’m already feeling pretty rough so I didn’t appreciate the attack. Hopefully this clears up the naive thought process that got me into this mess.


----------



## sleewell

i want a mesa 4x12 real bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sleewell said:


> i want a mesa 4x12 real bad.



Thinking Standard or OS?


----------



## technomancer

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Suhr. This is covered under warranty if the frets are “out of spec” - unlikely based on feedback here, or “poorly executed” - which I think is a strong possibility based on others’ reports of impeccable frets. If not, I pay for guaranteed work which I think is fair and preferable to local work.



From your photos and initial comments that nothing is overhanging the board or sharp it sounds like there is nothing wrong with the frets other than you don't like the fret end style. That likely won't be covered under warranty 

Probably also a good time to start a thread on this if you want to keep posting as this is definitely no longer a "next guitar/gear purchase"


----------



## sleewell

MaxOfMetal said:


> Thinking Standard or OS?



Standard.


----------



## budda

Guy that sold me the novo has a really nice kenai listed. Guess im posting the SC594 SH


----------



## laxu

The Tube Town Rex Pro 1x12 with Celestion Gold that I bought used arrived today. I had forgotten how heavy cabs are to haul around. Even though my post office is like maybe 500 meters away it was still a pain to get home by foot. Thankfully it was packed so that the handle on the cab could be used.

I used to have a Tube Town 2x12 cab over 10 years and it was well built so I knew this would be too. Had never tried a Celestion Gold before but it is just like Victory said, a great match for the VC35. The cab has a plate that lets you turn it into open or closed back easily. I preferred the open back sound with this setup.

With my 4x10 w/ 10" Greenbacks the VC35 sounded ok. It was a bit too smooth sounding and the Gold is exactly what it needed. Now it has more of that Vox/Matchless vibe with that signature chime to it.

Next up would be buying all kinds of little things to finish my pedalboard and set all this up for a stereo rig with my BluGuitar Amp 1.


----------



## Bearitone

Are there any Fuzz pedals that do a Polyphonic -1 octave?

Edit: Found the MXR M306 and want one badly now lol


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Turd Ferguson said:


> Spent a whopping ten bucks on aIR Impulse Loader so I can play 5 cabs blended and export into a single IR. It's a never-ending rabbit hole, but hey, why not.
> 
> View attachment 100949



Quoting myself to give a shout out to Audio Assault. I noticed that when using this plugin to blend and export IRs, the exported IR volume level was much lower than all my other IRs. So I contacted them to ask if there was a way to adjust that when exporting. There's not, but they're fixing it in the next update.

So not only is it a cool plugin for a great price, they also seem to have good support. Good stuff.


----------



## spacebard

spacebard said:


> I bought this!
> 
> Sinvertek N5+3D Gold Version
> 
> View attachment 101707



Then I bought his little brother


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Turd Ferguson said:


> Quoting myself to give a shout out to Audio Assault. I noticed that when using this plugin to blend and export IRs, the exported IR volume level was much lower than all my other IRs. So I contacted them to ask if there was a way to adjust that when exporting. There's not, but they're fixing it in the next update.
> 
> So not only is it a cool plugin for a great price, they also seem to have good support. Good stuff.



Thanks for sharing this. I guess Two Notes dropped BlendIR because I can’t find it on their site anymore. I liked that it had some more robust EQ options and it looks like aIR has some good EQ options.


----------



## Bearitone

Is there a cheaper version of the JHS little black amp box?


----------



## SamSam

Bearitone said:


> Is there a cheaper version of the JHS little black amp box?



Isn't it just 2 jacks and a 100k pot? You could make one for about 10usd if you are capable of wiring a pickup


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sleewell said:


> Standard.



Good call. I had both for awhile, and the OS was great on its own, but the Standard just works so much better with a full band. Especially with the Recto I was using with it.


----------



## Trashgreen

You know that feeling when you want to try a special Amp or functions that it has but it's just too expensive and nowhere near to try out?

Well thanks to Synergy I had gotten a lot closer to some of these amps doing the past few years and now its time for the Diezel Herbert! I really like this one, so thight and a lots of fun to play!

I was thinking about adding another Wah pedal and wanted something both traditional and versatile. After watching a few reviews and by looking at its features I chose the Dunlop Crybaby Custom Badass Wah. I like the two different voicings options and that you can switch between them quick and easy with the sidekick switch.

The Boss LMB-3 is an experiment I have wanted to do for years, now it's finally happening.

The EMG ZW set is another experiment soon to be continued..


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Bearitone said:


> Is there a cheaper version of the JHS little black amp box?



$41 GUP Tech version, but shipping from Canada might be a little high. Unless you happen to be in Canada.

https://guptech.ca/products/volume-box

Also, as SamSam said above, there ain't much to it.

100kA potentiometer, 1590A enclosure per the GUP Tech description. Pretty easy DIY project.


----------



## Bearitone

SamSam said:


> Isn't it just 2 jacks and a 100k pot? You could make one for about 10usd if you are capable of wiring a pickup


Really?
Damn. Sounds like I’ll get some loss on the high end for sure.

I’ll just cough up the money for an MXR 10band.


----------



## Mike_R

MaxOfMetal said:


> Good call. I had both for awhile, and the OS was great on its own, but the Standard just works so much better with a full band. Especially with the Recto I was using with it.



I could be mistaken here, but in case I am not: I'm not sure if/when it changed, but on Mesa's site and for a lot of the dealers the OS is the "Standard", they call it the Standard Oversized. The non-oversized one is the Traditional.

Also, I fully agree with you - I have had both, and greatly prefer the Traditional to the OS. I think the OS is phenomenal close-mic'ed but prefer the mids of the Traditional.


----------



## SamSam

Bearitone said:


> Really?
> Damn. Sounds like I’ll get some loss on the high end for sure.
> 
> I’ll just cough up the money for an MXR 10band.



That would be a better choice for rock/metal applications but opinion do seem to vary a fair bit on that topic.


----------



## AltecGreen

New amp and cab


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> New amp and cab



Interesting. Axe-Palace just started pushing these. What made you take the plunge?


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Interesting. Axe-Palace just started pushing these. What made you take the plunge?




Mine came from Axe Palace.

Curiosity. I like obscure things and needed a downstairs amp in my office. The KSR cab was used and a pretty good deal. 

The crunch/low gain sound is better than my Revv.


----------



## STRHelvete

I'm officially out of gear to buy. I have everything I need. That being said I kinda want another Dean ML Select so I can "Les Paulize" that one too but with gold hardware instead of chrome.

Not likely to happen since I don't really need it, but if ever a really good deal on a used ML rolls around I might consider it. 

It's nice to be finished with gear buying


----------



## spacebard

I bought this:


----------



## narad

spacebard said:


> I bought this:



Whoa, that's awesome! What model is that?


----------



## narad

It's not a horizon:


----------



## Decapitated

STRHelvete said:


> I'm officially out of gear to buy….It's nice to be finished with gear buying



Does not compute. System error.


----------



## spacebard

narad said:


> Whoa, that's awesome! What model is that?



That' s a Delay Llama extreme

https://reverb.com/item/48410428-jam-pedals-zana-dlx


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Ordered the American Deluxe bridge for my Player Strat - Just don't like the bent steel saddles and screw-in bar, so it'll be replaced with this whenever it shows up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct drop-in for the existing bridge, don't even need to use different posts as far as I can tell.



Well, the bridge showed up. Just the bridge  Turns out that's what I ordered, when I thought I was getting the bridge, bar, springs, claw, etc. Not a huge deal since I paid $50 less than the whole package costs on Amazon, but booooo for having to wait another few days for the bar I just bought to ship  I'd install it now but it looks like you can only make adjustments to the bar tension when the bridge is out of the body, so I guess I'll wait.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> It's not a horizon:


Did you buy this? I just noticed it was sold.


----------



## Millul

narad said:


> It's not a horizon:



And?

AND??!!??


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Did you buy this? I just noticed it was sold.



Yea, did grab it. I was really on the fence but I was in the shop and they were going to raise the price back up the next day, so kinda now-or-never. I'm still not sure exactly what to do with it.

This is the front pic:





Definitely didn't need another strat but the woods were really mesmerizing, so trying to work out some way to keep it. This is me trying to imagine it modded a bit:




Kinda want P90/S/S or triple P90 like Sugizo's strats.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

narad said:


> Yea, did grab it. I was really on the fence but I was in the shop and they were going to raise the price back up the next day, so kinda now-or-never. I'm still not sure exactly what to do with it.
> 
> This is the front pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely didn't need another strat but the woods were really mesmerizing, so trying to work out some way to keep it. This is me trying to imagine it modded a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda want P90/S/S or triple P90 like Sugizo's strats.



p90/s/hum is truly how you scare people 

the best of all 3 worlds


----------



## narad

TheBolivianSniper said:


> p90/s/hum is truly how you scare people
> 
> the best of all 3 worlds



Absolute madman


----------



## budda

What's that one weigh Narad?

Looks good .

I passed on the black beauty Kenai til I get some house stuff sorted out. Probably not the wrong decision but damn it looks (and sounds) good .


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Yea, did grab it. I was really on the fence but I was in the shop and they were going to raise the price back up the next day, so kinda now-or-never. I'm still not sure exactly what to do with it.
> 
> This is the front pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely didn't need another strat but the woods were really mesmerizing, so trying to work out some way to keep it. This is me trying to imagine it modded a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda want P90/S/S or triple P90 like Sugizo's strats.




Nice buy. I was tracking it for a few days. The price seemed really good even on Digimart.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Nice buy. I was tracking it for a few days. The price seemed really good even on Digimart.



Yea, but the digimart price was actually incorrect -- the sale had ended and the price had gone back up to 189,000Y in the store, on the tags and everything, and they just forgot to do anything about it on digimart. So it was one of those situations where it's like... so, you going to honor your internet mistake?


----------



## narad

budda said:


> What's that one weigh Narad?
> 
> Looks good .



Not sure, it didn't feel especially heavy to me in the store though. I know maple has this impression of being a very heavy wood, but the two ESPs I have with full maple bodies aren't heavy guitars in the grand scheme of things.

oop, and it's at the door.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Yea, but the digimart price was actually incorrect -- the sale had ended and the price had gone back up to 189,000Y in the store, on the tags and everything, and they just forgot to do anything about it on digimart. So it was one of those situations where it's like... so, you going to honor your internet mistake?




Awesome. But now you have a guitar......


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kind of want a baby pedalboard; just need a boost, fuzz and a PS. 

halp SSO


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Awesome. But now you have a guitar......



They are honorable guys...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Might buy a Blackstar HT Dual or HT Metal.


----------



## rokket2005

I want to get a 12 string, and I've wanted a danelectro for a while so I'll probably kill two birds with one stone. I hate buying guitars in winter though especially in january when it's 0 degrees.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Yea, did grab it. I was really on the fence but I was in the shop and they were going to raise the price back up the next day, so kinda now-or-never. I'm still not sure exactly what to do with it.
> 
> This is the front pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely didn't need another strat but the woods were really mesmerizing, so trying to work out some way to keep it. This is me trying to imagine it modded a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda want P90/S/S or triple P90 like Sugizo's strats.



That is a great looking score.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So after discussing this on the Fractal forums and how the Rotary block isn't really doing what I need it to to... Decided to go back to ol' reliable.






Had one a long time ago and sold it because I THINK I was funding the AX8 at the time. It was between this or the Nux Roctary again. I went with the L6 because A) Less pedalboard real estate b) cheaper and c) it's less subtle. I want a pretty nasty sounding Leslie sim and this gives the goods.

Plus if I ever want to go back to also using the Line 6 Echo Park, all I need is the module.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

This just rocketed to the top of my list. I've been researching MIDI guitar as my keyboard skills have a low glass ceiling. If this tracks well enough, it may solve my problems in one item. Plus, I may be able to use my 8 strings with it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

So I figured I'd better get one now before they are out of the line-up or go up in price, back-ordered:


----------



## Roadsterjosh

Picking up a new cab today, an old 1960A cab with V30s and T75s in X pattern. Also just ordered a set of pickups from the Duncan custom shop, 7 string Black Winter with white bobbins and a matching Sentient for the neck.


----------



## runbirdman

Just picked up a Fender Aerodyne bass. I’ve been wanting a PJ bass and the MIJ Fender stuff has always been great for the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

runbirdman said:


> Just picked up a Fender Aerodyne bass. I’ve been wanting a PJ bass and the MIJ Fender stuff has always been great for the price.



The Aerodyne J is a bucket list guitar for sure. Some of the most underrated line of Fenders period. Talking about the Aerodyne J made me want to mod my Squier J to be P/J like it.


----------



## protest

Bought this half asleep this morning thinking it was a Rev F, didn't notice the black chassis or big logo until after.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> Bought this half asleep this morning thinking it was a Rev F, didn't notice the black chassis or big logo until after.



I heard somewheres that Mesa can usually mod amps to early-rev specs as long as it's a 2-channel. Maybe look into it?


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard somewheres that Mesa can usually mod amps to early-rev specs as long as it's a 2-channel. Maybe look into it?


Something tells me Gibson acquiring Mesa recently will make this service's days numbered. Didn't Gibson stop accepting refinish and reworking jobs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Something tells me Gibson acquiring Mesa recently will make this service's days numbered. Didn't Gibson stop accepting refinish and reworking jobs?



I read into it and Mike, their lead tech/service guy IIRC, stopped doing mods in December 2020, but still is doing maintenance.


----------



## technomancer

That's got nothing to do with Gibson and everything to do with demand / Mike not wanting to work 20 hour days 

Demand on everything is through the roof so things secondary to delivering product like mods are not a priority for any company currently.

Ex. I just found out EBMM is no longer covering neck pocket finish cracks under warranty on new guitars...


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I heard somewheres that Mesa can usually mod amps to early-rev specs as long as it's a 2-channel. Maybe look into it?



Nice. I know KSR will mod it for a similar price, but that won't hold the same kind of value. I'll send Mesa a message and see what they say.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> That's got nothing to do with Gibson and everything to do with demand / Mike not wanting to work 20 hour days
> 
> Demand on everything is through the roof so things secondary to delivering product like mods are not a priority for any company currently.
> 
> Ex. I just found out EBMM is no longer covering neck pocket finish cracks under warranty on new guitars...



Yeah like I said, Mike stopped modding in December 2020, and it appears it was due to burn out and was on a bit of a vacation of sorts. IIRC it's literally just him doing mods and that's it.

I'm hearing so much misinformation about Mesa Boogie post-buyout and it's getting ridiculous. Like how it was Gibson's fault they had to change transformer fabs or how apparently a shit-ton of employees walked out?  Some guitarists need to just be quiet and go back to playing.



protest said:


> Nice. I know KSR will mod it for a similar price, but that won't hold the same kind of value. I'll send Mesa a message and see what they say.



When I looked into it, a person on Rig Talk called them and said they would probably start again in the summer of 2021. Hoping they went by their word.


----------



## StevenC

Didn't @narad get an old Mesa modded* recently?

*I believe he described it as ruined


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah like I said, Mike stopped modding in December 2020, and it appears it was due to burn out and was on a bit of a vacation of sorts. IIRC it's literally just him doing mods and that's it.
> 
> I'm hearing so much misinformation about Mesa Boogie post-buyout and it's getting ridiculous. Like how it was Gibson's fault they had to change transformer fabs or how apparently a shit-ton of employees walked out?  Some guitarists need to just be quiet and go back to playing.
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked into it, a person on Rig Talk called them and said they would probably start again in the summer of 2021. Hoping they went by their word.



Yeah some people SERIOUSLY need to shut up... a lot of "my friend told me..." crap going on that has no connection to reality


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yeah some people SERIOUSLY need to shut up... a lot of "my friend told me..." crap going on that has no connection to reality



I don't wanna flood too much drama here, but how did that one rumor go? Mesa had to throw out a bunch of amps and a bunch of people walked out in protest? I can't remember exactly, just saw it parroted on either Rig Talk or TGP, and someone even tried to spread it here.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't wanna flood too much drama here, but how did that one rumor go? Mesa had to throw out a bunch of amps and a bunch of people walked out in protest? I can't remember exactly, just saw it parroted on either Rig Talk or TGP, and someone even tried to spread it here.



That guys is a complete tool... anyways something about they threw out a bunch of transformers and stuff and were closing the factory and firing everybody if I recall. Just complete crap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> That guys is a complete tool... anyways something about they threw out a bunch of transformers and stuff and were closing the factory and firing everybody if I recall. Just complete crap.



 
At this rate is sounds like some people want Gibson to kill Mesa.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Didn't @narad get an old Mesa modded* recently?
> 
> *I believe he described it as ruined



*_ruinous_

Ya I lose track of time in covid but I think it was done spring 2021. When it comes to Mesa, I find that not believing any company "news" is usually the path to the most accurate information. The number of people touting to have Mike B on speed dial and then drop hints about him retiring, or a new super crazy amp that's about to drop, or everyone quitting and production moving to china.... it's a lot of people. A lot of people are idiots. 

Even generally well-meaning echoing of what other parts of the internet are saying is usually harmful. People were telling me that Mike B was taking a break and not doing mods, but when I asked Mesa, he was, and really what that amounted to was paying Mike B directly for the mods vs. paying through Mesa (who does the basic maintenance). And I almost didn't ask because it was common internet amp forum knowledge.

The people who love to brag about their amps and amp mods and being friends with amp companies are exactly the types of people to make shit up for attention so don't believe everything you hear regarding Mesa. Next thing you know you'll be thinking the Iconic sounds bad.


----------



## sleewell

Bought a black 5153 50w 6l6 Kruse modded. 

Hopefully gets here for our show opening for Enox.


----------



## CanserDYI

Just picked up an RG8 today, modding it with a pickguard, ripping out the neck pup and making it a single pupped rock n roll machine.


----------



## MFB

Went to a local GC to try out a Jackson, against all my EPS urges I just couldn't nail it down to a single model, and it played great. Only downside was it was in gloss black finish so I paid a hair more on Reverb for the white model, and should have a NGD later this week  Then it'll go off to Axe Palace for some quick tech work (pup swap, drop tuning)

This means between my E standard guitar, this new Jackson, and my Ibanez bass - I have one from the big three of SSO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kiiiinda wanna check out one of these Glarry Teles? Just to have a cheap guitar for more twangy shit.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kiiiinda wanna check out one of these Glarry Teles? Just to have a cheap guitar for more twangy shit.


In my opinion, I played one a few months ago, extremely comparable to like...late 2000s GIOs. Really not terrible as an instrument goes, definitely not firewood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> In my opinion, I played one a few months ago, extremely comparable to like...late 2000s GIOs. Really not terrible as an instrument goes, definitely not firewood.



Yeah I'm not looking for anything mindblowing. Just a cheapo twangy guitar between either this or the Monoprice Indio.


----------



## USMarine75

Not a new guitar for any of you…


----------



## youngthrasher9

Went in for a small bass combo for the lady. Walked out with a tiny terror combo. Oops.

TECHNICALLY I still got what I went in for. That being said, I spent about double and her new bass amp sounds fucking great with guitar.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I am blown away by how good this thing actually sounds for metal. With a tubescreamer and my V30 loaded cab it’s thrash and beginnings of death metal no problem. Adding a hair of drive with the TS clone gets it in full on death metal territory. It actually loves my baritone with the d-activator.


----------



## Guitarjon

So much new gear going on right now.... Got my Les Paul custom last week and it's amazing! Also got my Pepers Dirty Tree and Victory Super Kraken this week, both are killer! And to top it off I'm going to get a Les Paul Standard 60s in Iced Tea on Thursday. Crazy! So much new gear in such a short amount of time!


----------



## CanserDYI

Guitarjon said:


> So much new gear going on right now.... Got my Les Paul custom last week and it's amazing! Also got my Pepers Dirty Tree and Victory Super Kraken this week, both are killer! And to top it off I'm going to get a Les Paul Standard 60s in Iced Tea on Thursday. Crazy! So much new gear in such a short amount of time!


Your LPC looked absolutely amazing next to that wall of amps, Jon. Hope you dig it, its a dream guitar of mine as well, even if i'm not crazy about Gibson as a company.


----------



## Guitarjon

CanserDYI said:


> Your LPC looked absolutely amazing next to that wall of amps, Jon. Hope you dig it, its a dream guitar of mine as well, even if i'm not crazy about Gibson as a company.



Thanks! It's an amazing guitar! I always feel like Customs are very well suited for heavy music. I feel like the Standard 60s will scratch that more classic itch. I did have to sell my PRS SC58 and one of my original Whammies in order to afford the Custom and I had to sell my 2015 classic to be able to afford the standard, but it's all worth it!


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Been doing a little shopping.

These are finally back in stock so I have one on the way.




Also got one of these from GUP Tech.









And I went on a little clean boost kick a while back, so I bought a Pigtronix Class A boost (stupid deal of the day), then more recently bought a TC Spark. I like the Spark a little more so I'll probably be selling the Pigtronix. Or maybe both, because I realized my el cheapo Digitech RP360 has several OD models that can do a clean boost just as well as either of those (or well enough for my purposes, anyway).


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Bought an extra power supply for my Pod Go; considering picking up another Headrush 108 so I don't have to lug it back and forth to practice. Idea would be to be able to grab just the modeler, toss it in the guitar bag and head to the studio, while leaving the home practice/recording space basically all set up so I don't have to fudge around with wires and shit every week.


----------



## thebeesknees22

USMarine75 said:


> Not a new guitar for any of you…





almost time to sell my mexican strat for... $10,000. It's from 2000 so it's vintage now.


----------



## CanserDYI

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Bought an extra power supply for my Pod Go; considering picking up another Headrush 108 so I don't have to lug it back and forth to practice. Idea would be to be able to grab just the modeler, toss it in the guitar bag and head to the studio, while leaving the home practice/recording space basically all set up so I don't have to fudge around with wires and shit every week.


Pick up another one just to do stereo shit with your POD go, it sounds soooo killer.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> It's from 2000 so it's vintage now.


You shut your dirty mouth


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> You shut your dirty mouth




bahaha


----------



## odibrom

Ok, I'm on the fence here... I've been eye balling some rack poweramps to replace my Mesa 2:fity. There's nothing wrong with it, it's just that it's a bit on the heavy side and uses 2 rack spaces... but first things first, the rig is: Mesa Triaxis as preamp, TC Electronic G-Force as FX unit and again a Mesa 2:fifty as poweramp. I'm (self imposed) limited to 4 rack spaces due to volume and weight. At the moment I have NO FXs in front of the Triaxis (guitar directly to it) and I do miss some crazyness there...
... so options...

Get a Synergy Sin5050 power amp (about 1.2k new and unseen in used market) - About the same specs as the 2:fifty, 4x6L6 tubes, 50Wat per channel
Get the similar Fryette one (for a bit more money, also new and unseen in the used market) - About the same specs as the 2:fifty, 4x6L6 tubes, 50Wat per channel
Get a Mesa 20:20 for half or less than the previous ones - 20Wat per channel and different power tubes.
Then, as for FX, I'd like to add some things in front of the Preamp, I could:

Get another G-force or eventually a Fireworx, using one in front and one post the preamp
Get an AXE FX 2 (because of price tag, 2 rack units size and I don't care for all the super high definition amp emulation).
I'd obviously sell what I won't use...

The thing is that I fear the Mesa's 20:20 will not cut / suffice for rehearsal (so far) because it will feed 2x 412 cabs and compete against a heavy rock environment where everyone is doing something different. It must CUT, either in volume (I don't want it to be constantly kranked up) as in overall feel... but their prices are interesting around here (south of Europe).

Regarding the AXE FX versus the TC's G-Force or Fireworx... I'd prefer an all-in-one-solution, but it's also pricier. How does it behave with the 4 cable method using the Triaxis in its send/return loop?

Oohh choices... what's your experience here?...


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Not a new guitar for any of you…




There is no shortage of guitars or amps at my house  

Seriously though yeah supply chain is fucked and has been for a while and likely will be for a good while to come.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm on the fence here... I've been eye balling some rack poweramps to replace my Mesa 2:fity. There's nothing wrong with it, it's just that it's a bit on the heavy side and uses 2 rack spaces... but first things first, the rig is: Mesa Triaxis as preamp, TC Electronic G-Force as FX unit and again a Mesa 2:fifty as poweramp. I'm (self imposed) limited to 4 rack spaces due to volume and weight. At the moment I have NO FXs in front of the Triaxis (guitar directly to it) and I do miss some crazyness there...
> ... so options...
> 
> Get a Synergy Sin5050 power amp (about 1.2k new and unseen in used market) - About the same specs as the 2:fifty, 4x6L6 tubes, 50Wat per channel
> Get the similar Fryette one (for a bit more money, also new and unseen in the used market) - About the same specs as the 2:fifty, 4x6L6 tubes, 50Wat per channel
> Get a Mesa 20:20 for half or less than the previous ones - 20Wat per channel and different power tubes.
> Then, as for FX, I'd like to add some things in front of the Preamp, I could:
> 
> Get another G-force or eventually a Fireworx, using one in front and one post the preamp
> Get an AXE FX 2 (because of price tag, 2 rack units size and I don't care for all the super high definition amp emulation).
> I'd obviously sell what I won't use...
> 
> The thing is that I fear the Mesa's 20:20 will not cut / suffice for rehearsal (so far) because it will feed 2x 412 cabs and compete against a heavy rock environment where everyone is doing something different. It must CUT, either in volume (I don't want it to be constantly kranked up) as in overall feel... but their prices are interesting around here (south of Europe).
> 
> Regarding the AXE FX versus the TC's G-Force or Fireworx... I'd prefer an all-in-one-solution, but it's also pricier. How does it behave with the 4 cable method using the Triaxis in its send/return loop?
> 
> Oohh choices... what's your experience here?...



No experience with any of those, but I was gonna say, as I'm sure you know, there aren't a whole lot of options for single space tube power amps.

I could have sworn that guy that makes the Kartakou preamp (or another Russian builder?) makes a one space amp, but can't for the life of me find it now. Might be another option (if it exists).


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

made my first purchase on Reverb: a used 2017 Schecter KM7 mkII. Hope it arrives safely!


----------



## spacebard

I bought this last weekend


----------



## thebeesknees22

My curiosity keeps eyeballing a pair of Focal Clear MG Pro headphones..... just because I want to know what a fancy pair of headphones sound like, and thanks to Covid I can't just go somewhere and try them out. 

But my common sense side says that's really stupid and I should go for the sennheiser 650's, and save that extra $1200 for another 7 string or a 5 string bass or stuff it away and start saving for some new monitors. 

....I'm not sure which side will win out.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Went to a local GC to try out a Jackson, against all my EPS urges I just couldn't nail it down to a single model, and it played great. Only downside was it was in gloss black finish so I paid a hair more on Reverb for the white model, and should have a NGD later this week  Then it'll go off to Axe Palace for some quick tech work (pup swap, drop tuning)
> 
> This means between my E standard guitar, this new Jackson, and my Ibanez bass - I have one from the big three of SSO



It shipped out this morning and UPS says it'll be here by EOD Thursday; hoping it's legit so I can spend Friday and Saturday with it, and then drop it off Sunday along with the others.


----------



## odibrom

Turd Ferguson said:


> No experience with any of those, but I was gonna say, as I'm sure you know, there aren't a whole lot of options for single space tube power amps.
> 
> I could have sworn that guy that makes the Kartakou preamp (or another Russian builder?) makes a one space amp, but can't for the life of me find it now. Might be another option (if it exists).



Well, if one opens the gate to solid state power amps, the number of options grows a lot, but I was looking at tube poweramps... and I would like to avoid buying things from Russia or China for that matters. Nothing against the people there, only against their government/politics...


----------



## MrWulf

thebeesknees22 said:


> My curiosity keeps eyeballing a pair of Focal Clear MG Pro headphones..... just because I want to know what a fancy pair of headphones sound like, and thanks to Covid I can't just go somewhere and try them out.
> 
> But my common sense side says that's really stupid and I should go for the sennheiser 650's, and save that extra $1200 for another 7 string or a 5 string bass or stuff it away and start saving for some new monitors.
> 
> ....I'm not sure which side will win out.



Try Slate VSX or Ollo S4X. Both are well reviewed and well recommended in the audio engineers realm without the absurd price tag.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

CanserDYI said:


> Pick up another one just to do stereo shit with your POD go, it sounds soooo killer.


Shhiiiit I should have stayed out of this thread lmao


----------



## ATRguitar91

thebeesknees22 said:


> But my common sense side says that's really stupid and I should go for the sennheiser 650's, and save that extra $1200 for another 7 string or a 5 string bass or stuff it away and start saving for some new monitors.


I went on a big headphone kick for a long while, and I think once you're at the Sennheiser HD6xx level you're hitting diminishing return territory. There might be some improvement with a $1,000 pair of headphones, but you're going to need pristine FLAC files and an amp to drive it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MrWulf said:


> Try Slate VSX or Ollo S4X. Both are well reviewed and well recommended in the audio engineers realm without the absurd price tag.



Oh sweet thanks for the suggestion!



ATRguitar91 said:


> I went on a big headphone kick for a long while, and I think once you're at the Sennheiser HD6xx level you're hitting diminishing return territory. There might be some improvement with a $1,000 pair of headphones, but you're going to need pristine FLAC files and an amp to drive it.



haha yeah that's what I figured. I can't get the HD6xx in canada as far as I know. I was trying to about a year ago with no luck. 

I just have my apollo twin x right now to drive my headphones.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Sold my Friedman and decided mix things up a bit. En route:






A couple weeks away. Maximum hype


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guitar Center had a Schecter Riot-6 for $130. Catch is there's no picture so I have no clue what it's gonna look like. But for $130... Fuck it.




My gamble paid off.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My gamble paid off.



Plans for mods?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Plans for mods?



Black or gold hardware. May replace the neck pickup. bridge pickup sounds surprisingly good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Black or gold hardware. May replace the neck pickup. bridge pickup sounds surprisingly good



To add to this, just bought a set of Proline self-locking tuners. Just because they were used for cheap.


----------



## technomancer

Quad of KT88s to try in my JJ100DLX


----------



## budda

Not the 8.9lb 57 RI LPC on TGP


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I've been Suhr-less for almost two weeks while mine is in the shop. It was a slow day at work today, so I was browsing Reverb like a dum dum. Found a modern terra in mint "Perfect, as new" condition for a very good price and submitted an even lower offer. The kind of offer that usually gets you a "we don't do that kind of discount until it's been sitting for at least a year but nice try bud" response when the guitar is at an actual store.

So yeah, cheap Suhr inbound.


----------



## USMarine75

Still not my EVH 5150 IIIs 212 cab (12+ mo) or Waza FZ-1W pedal (3 mo). Sigh.


----------



## laxu

Finally ordered a whole pile of stuff from Thomann to "finish" my pedalboard.

A new gigbag because some junkie stole my Kiesel Softcase last summer. I hope Thomann's somewhat similar case can do its job because ordering a new Kiesel gets very expensive.
Strymon Conduit for hooking up my Strymon pedals for MIDI control
CME WIDI Jack for better connecting my MIDI capable pedals wirelessly.
CIOKS 4 Expander because I was running out of outlets on my DC7 or needing too many splitters.
A whole bunch of EBS Y cables for running my reverb/delay/wetter box with stereo I/O.
Another Temple Audio 4x patchbay for convenience.
Some short MIDI cables to connect the WIDI Jack, Conduit, Morningstar ML5 and my BluGuitar Amp 1 together.
Some Mooer switch toppers.
Some other knicknacks.
Feels weird to spend this much money on basically utility type stuff.


----------



## CanserDYI

laxu said:


> Finally ordered a whole pile of stuff from Thomann to "finish" my pedalboard.
> 
> A new gigbag because some junkie stole my Kiesel Softcase last summer. I hope Thomann's somewhat similar case can do its job because ordering a new Kiesel gets very expensive...




Dude who the hell steals a gig bag first off, secondly, BUMMER as those are such nice cases. Maybe call up the guys and see if they'll ship you a case for 80 bucks? I'm not sure if that's the price on them ala cart or not or if it's only if you purchase a guitar but that's a huge bummer.


----------



## technomancer

CanserDYI said:


> Dude who the hell steals a gig bag first off, secondly, BUMMER as those are such nice cases. Maybe call up the guys and see if they'll ship you a case for 80 bucks? I'm not sure if that's the price on them ala cart or not or if it's only if you purchase a guitar but that's a huge bummer.



He's in Finland, $80 probably wouldn't cover shipping much less the cost of the bag


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

More black hardware for the Schecter.  Cheapo Amazon ToM bridge (maybe gonna get a Gotoh down the road), knobs, and string ferrules. Up next is a black input jack plate and either black strap buttons or strap locks. PROBABLY just buttons because I have like a million Grolsch rubber washers that need to be used... And frankly I prefer to have a couple of rubber washers that hold the guitars plenty vs these massive-ass pieces of metal sticking out the ends of the guitar.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

ok the GAS is overwhelming, I found the last ormsby metal x 7 in crackle on the internet and the price would be pretty insane if I were to have it shipped here from Australia, like almost a grand cheaper than buying one domestically 

I have the money, I just don't know if I wanna spend it but I wanted one of those for so damn long, the specs are perfect, the only thing would be I don't want to have to swap the pickups since they're so divisive

it's just so shitty bc I miss having 2 guitars so I have 1 for drop tunings and 1 for full standard, plus stealth snd metal x would look beastly AND I finally feel like I'm a good enough guitarist to own 2 nice guitars 

someone convince me not to so I save my money


----------



## Bearitone

TheBolivianSniper said:


> ok the GAS is overwhelming, I found the last ormsby metal x 7 in crackle on the internet and the price would be pretty insane if I were to have it shipped here from Australia, like almost a grand cheaper than buying one domestically
> 
> I have the money, I just don't know if I wanna spend it but I wanted one of those for so damn long, the specs are perfect, the only thing would be I don't want to have to swap the pickups since they're so divisive
> 
> it's just so shitty bc I miss having 2 guitars so I have 1 for drop tunings and 1 for full standard, plus stealth snd metal x would look beastly AND I finally feel like I'm a good enough guitarist to own 2 nice guitars
> 
> someone convince me not to so I save my money


What’s the price?


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> ok the GAS is overwhelming, I found the last ormsby metal x 7 in crackle on the internet and the price would be pretty insane if I were to have it shipped here from Australia, like almost a grand cheaper than buying one domestically
> 
> I have the money, I just don't know if I wanna spend it but I wanted one of those for so damn long, the specs are perfect, the only thing would be I don't want to have to swap the pickups since they're so divisive
> 
> it's just so shitty bc I miss having 2 guitars so I have 1 for drop tunings and 1 for full standard, plus stealth snd metal x would look beastly AND I finally feel like I'm a good enough guitarist to own 2 nice guitars
> 
> someone convince me not to so I save my money



SAVE YOUR MONEY, CoViD is still around and we don't know what crazy confinements governments will find us to do...

But I'm on the same fence. Here I was debating on poweramp and FX unit swapping when today I receive a notification of a price drop on a guitar I REALLY don't need but is gorgeous and almost at the right price tag and is kind of local... (in Europe at least, so no extra taxes)... oh decisions... the guitar in question is an S5527QFX in green burst, the hard tail version of the last guitar I've bought... last October... damn it...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I finally feel like I'm a good enough guitarist to own 2 nice guitars



The only prerequisite for buying expensive guitars is having the money for them.



Bearitone said:


> What’s the price?



He gon buy it from under you it's a trap


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm about to say forget the fancy headphones, and go for another skervesen. I've wanted a swan forever. ....................................................I need to stop shoppin'


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

An Ibanez CSL popped up for cheap so
yeah couldn't say no.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Bearitone said:


> What’s the price?



1550 shipped 



odibrom said:


> SAVE YOUR MONEY, CoViD is still around and we don't know what crazy confinements governments will find us to do...
> 
> But I'm on the same fence. Here I was debating on poweramp and FX unit swapping when today I receive a notification of a price drop on a guitar I REALLY don't need but is gorgeous and almost at the right price tag and is kind of local... (in Europe at least, so no extra taxes)... oh decisions... the guitar in question is an S5527QFX in green burst, the hard tail version of the last guitar I've bought... last October... damn it...




I'm just worried that prices will never go down and I don't see ormsby making more of the crackle finish any time soon, like if I don't go now I'm just gonna get screwed when I want one 



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> The only prerequisite for buying expensive guitars is having the money for them.



idk I always felt guilty when I owned more guitars, now having only my stealth for the past few months and learning its intricacies has really shown me the value of owning fewer instruments, I've been practicing pretty hard and I know some decently fancy solos, just wish it didn't take 3 and a half years to actually start working towards being good and not just owning cool stuff that chugs


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^I’ve always kind of felt off owning “too many” guitars as well. In my mind, I own two currently, because I view my two Soloists as a kind of single guitar and my Ibby is stand alone. I already have the urge to sell one of them since I have an Aristides coming. 

That said, if the purchase is not going to put you back much or touch your “serious” money, buy the Ormsby.


----------



## MFB

It's different for everyone, but I can say for myself, I definitely hit a point where I had too many guitars of varying quality and went "what's the point of this?" 

Then I went down to one which is now at my parents place, and worked back up and now I'm at my two quality guitars (EC1000/MT Pro) and one in between that I'll probably just get rid of. It's not bad but doesn't really fill any need right now.

All depends if you think it'll see enough usage to justify the cost, and that the cost doesn't mean you can't buy things you really need


----------



## Bearitone

TheBolivianSniper said:


> 1550 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just worried that prices will never go down and I don't see ormsby making more of the crackle finish any time soon, like if I don't go now I'm just gonna get screwed when I want one
> 
> 
> 
> idk I always felt guilty when I owned more guitars, now having only my stealth for the past few months and learning its intricacies has really shown me the value of owning fewer instruments, I've been practicing pretty hard and I know some decently fancy solos, just wish it didn't take 3 and a half years to actually start working towards being good and not just owning cool stuff that chugs



Sounds more like FOMO than genuine desire. If you legitimately want to talk yourself out of it... I would think like this:


MOST guitar companies haven't even released their new shit for 2022 and I can almost guarantee you'll get gas for at least one of those new guitars. Giving yourself the chance to pounce on a new release would be wise.
You've probably overhyped this in your mind due to FOMO so its not going to live up to your expectations anyway.
When you think about it, do you think you'll ever be truly satisfied without going full/semi-custom?
$1550 is a big chunk of change my dude. Isn't there other, smaller things you've wanted to improve for a long time that you just keep putting on the back burner? Isn't it time to finally invest in a wireless unit, cable management, cases for your existing guitars, upgrades for your existing guitars, replacing old tubes, a foot stool for proper posture when jamming at the computer, tools, etc?

Did I do a good job?^^^


----------



## jaguar78

I'd love to have a seven strings archtop for Van Eps Jazz playing


----------



## laxu

CanserDYI said:


> Dude who the hell steals a gig bag first off, secondly, BUMMER as those are such nice cases. Maybe call up the guys and see if they'll ship you a case for 80 bucks? I'm not sure if that's the price on them ala cart or not or if it's only if you purchase a guitar but that's a huge bummer.



Junkies, that's who. They also stole my Skervesen Shoggie 8 flight case as well but left my other crappier cases, probably could only carry two so took the most expensive looking ones. Idiotic because they have the brand name on big letters on both so they are far more distinctive than the generic ones plus the Skervesen doesn't even fit regular guitars. 

I've been trying to see if they would pop up on any used stuff websites/FB but so far no luck. Insurance covered it but it still pisses me off that they got away with it and they are probably someone who lives in my building as these were locked in a common storage space. Lived here 10 years with no problems so I suspect it's some people who have moved to one of the rental apartments. But with no proof there's nothing I can do beyond the police report I filed.

Even if I could get a new one from Kiesel I would still need to pay a lot for shipping and import taxes so it's not worth it. That's why I ordered a Thomann softcase that I am hoping is at least in the ballpark for less than half the money. Don't care too much about the Skerv flightcase as it was pretty heavy. I liked the Kiesel a lot because it was lightweight yet robust so I felt safe carrying my guitars in that.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m heavily considering a jim root terror. I think Orange may have been the second side of the tonal coin I’ve been trying to get in the toss. James Brown era Peavey has been the heads up side for years at this point, and for a moment I thought rectifiers were going to do it. But as of right now I’ve been more gratified by a tiny terror than my triple rectifier.


----------



## USMarine75

“Honestly, it’s probably too much for most of you because you’re not even good at guitar.”


----------



## Bearitone

youngthrasher9 said:


> I’m heavily considering a jim root terror. I think Orange may have been the second side of the tonal coin I’ve been trying to get in the toss. James Brown era Peavey has been the heads up side for years at this point, and for a moment I thought rectifiers were going to do it. But as of right now I’ve been more gratified by a tiny terror than my triple rectifier.


They are dope amps. I want one too


----------



## gunch

USMarine75 said:


> “Honestly, it’s probably too much for most of you because you’re not even good at guitar.”




Was he being facetious like how he says x thing sucks


----------



## gunch

Bearitone said:


> They are dope amps. I want one too



i have yet to be orange pilled


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> i have yet to be orange pilled


Have you tried boosting one?
Because boosting in basically mandatory for Oranges in my opinion. But, once you do you can get some sick modern metal tones.


----------



## USMarine75

gunch said:


> Was he being facetious like how he says x thing sucks



Yes. He was actually using that to introduce an offer for free lessons from a sponsor.


----------



## protest

My room kind of looks like a Mesa catalog right now and I'm ok with that.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> My room kind of looks like a Mesa catalog right now and I'm ok with that.



Still worth it even after mistaking it for an earlier Rev?


----------



## budda

Bearitone said:


> Have you tried boosting one?
> Because boosting in basically mandatory for Oranges in my opinion. But, once you do you can get some sick modern metal tones.



i did some deep tweaks to an RV50 and hoo boy it is fun. If I ever put vids to YT (currently on ig) i’ll post it here.


----------



## Bearitone

budda said:


> i did some deep tweaks to an RV50 and hoo boy it is fun. If I ever put vids to YT (currently on ig) i’ll post it here.


Please do!


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still worth it even after mistaking it for an earlier Rev?



It's still cool, but I really wanted to check out an earlier Rev because I've had a few Rev G's already. The blacked out look with the green jewel light definitely adds to the tone though


----------



## BabUShka

Traded my Amplifire 3 to a Boss Dd 500. Might be overkill for my use, but im excited.

Had a hard time selling the Amplifire, even a very low price.


----------



## r33per

protest said:


> My room kind of looks like a Mesa catalog right now and I'm ok with that.


So are we.


----------



## narad

protest said:


> My room kind of looks like a Mesa catalog right now and I'm ok with that.



Mesa catalog is the goal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Mesa catalog is the goal.



Given how much Mesa Marks go for, if I were to sell all those amps, I could comfortably retire.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given how much Mesa Marks go for, if I were to sell all those amps, I could comfortably retire.



If they were mark IIs, probably!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> If they were mark IIs, probably!



3s are going up in price too. Not Mark IIC+ but still.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 3s are going up in price too. Not Mark IIC+ but still.


The 3's are getting crazy. Kinda makes me wish I kept the $600 one I had, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Kinda wanna check out the DiMarzio Fortitude. @KnightBrolaire 's DIs are selling me on it and it seems like they'd be perfect for my Schecter Riot since I wanna tune it down to C standard. Also pair it with a PAF pro in the neck.


----------



## runbirdman

I love the Fortitude. Combining moderate output with all the right frequencies emphasized is awesome. After years of Black Winters, EMGs, and Fluences, the Fortitude and all of the Schecter pickups I’ve tried (Pasadena+ and SuperRock) have become my go to’s.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m trying to decide between the new orange super crush or the jim root terror now. They both have their selling point but I’m leaning super crush. They’re both based on the rockerverb which would be the ideal scenario but getting one of those would be a pretty solid stretch for my budget.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

runbirdman said:


> I love the Fortitude. Combining moderate output with all the right frequencies emphasized is awesome. After years of Black Winters, EMGs, and Fluences, the Fortitude and all of the Schecter pickups I’ve tried (Pasadena+ and SuperRock) have become my go to’s.



I may end up throwing a spare 81/81 set I have in it anyway  But I'm just super curious about the Foritutde since I really dig his sound.


----------



## USMarine75

I was tempted by a E2 Purple Sparkle Eclipse, but I’m not allowed to buy anything until after we install the moat.




Did I mention it was purple sparkle tho?


----------



## rokket2005

USMarine75 said:


> I was tempted by a E2 Purple Sparkle Eclipse, but I’m not allowed to buy anything until after we install the moat.


Reverb was trying to get me to buy that same one the other night. Ended up getting my mom a new ipad instead which isn't much fun.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

anyone got any opinions on the Ormsby Blizzard/Concordia set? 

I've reviewed the funds and I can totally snag that thing but I don't want to have to pop the pickups out right away and if they suck I'm gonna be pissed


----------



## rokket2005

^That's the Randy Rhoads set isn't it? I remember someone probably either Perry or the Browning dude did a comparison of them with a bunch of other options when I got my Ormsby years ago and they were really brash and nasty sounding. I haven't used them ofc, but I don't play my Ormsby ever either so...


----------



## technomancer

Fender CS loaded 69 pearloid pick guard for my strat. Going to have to do some work on it as the guard / pickups are only "aged" and the strat is a heavy relic


----------



## narad

I think I should just go all-in on 80s guitars


----------



## Seabeast2000

Thinking its time to take my 2012 Carvin TL60 to its logical next phase and have a Floyd installed. Those fixed bridges are kinda ugly anyway and I'll just have it routed for a bridge bucker as well. Putting it on the "going to do in 22" list.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I think I should just go all-in on 80s guitars



Yes, yes you should! Damn that is killer!


----------



## r33per

USMarine75 said:


> I was tempted by a E2 Purple Sparkle Eclipse, but I’m not allowed to buy anything until after we install the moat.
> 
> View attachment 102321
> 
> 
> Did I mention it was purple sparkle tho?


Just the guitar, right?


----------



## USMarine75

r33per said:


> Just the guitar, right?



I wish my wife would let me paint the house purple sparkle! 

I suppose I could always beg for forgiveness later?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

rokket2005 said:


> ^That's the Randy Rhoads set isn't it? I remember someone probably either Perry or the Browning dude did a comparison of them with a bunch of other options when I got my Ormsby years ago and they were really brash and nasty sounding. I haven't used them ofc, but I don't play my Ormsby ever either so...



every video I've seen of them have sounded pretty damn sick, the specs line up with what I want, the blue crackle is fantastic, customer service was actually very very easy to work with and helpful, and there's no way I get something like that for $1600 shipped with a hard case, set up to my liking in the US atm

there's literally no other guitar I'd want, minus if schecter releases an E7 or A7 with a sustainiac, since the metal x has a coil tap and is longer scale, so that covers what I'd want from a WR7, and outdoes an XPT707

I also refuse to play anything that's not an X shape any more bc my stealth is the comfiest guitar I've ever played, I just hope the X isn't too heavy but it does look like it'll be very nice sitting down 

and if I don't like it I list it for what I bought it for and get my money back but the B stock flaw was a small paint touchup so


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> anyone got any opinions on the Ormsby Blizzard/Concordia set?
> 
> I've reviewed the funds and I can totally snag that thing but I don't want to have to pop the pickups out right away and if they suck I'm gonna be pissed


I have a demo of the 7 string version of that set floating around on youtube. I also have an ngd/review thread of my x7 somewhere pn here if you're willing to search. Personally I hated the stock bridge pickup. It was very murky in the low mids and just didn't sound anywhere near as good as the nunchucker I had in my 8 strings.


----------



## technomancer

Tracked down locking Gotohs and pearloid tuner buttons to replace the non-locking Schallers on my Axis. I'll need to drill new screw holes since nobody makes a direct drop-in replacement, but no biggie.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have a demo of the 7 string version of that set floating around on youtube. I also have an ngd/review thread of my x7 somewhere pn here if you're willing to search. Personally I hated the stock bridge pickup. It was very murky in the low mids and just didn't sound anywhere near as good as the nunchucker I had in my 8 strings.



Yeah I saw you didn't like it but a lot of the demos I've heard outside of yours make it sound really like fishman level tight, just a shit ton of high mids and smooth top end. If I don't like the pickups not the end of the world but it would be disappointing if it doesn't sound like I hoped. The only reason I was hesitant was because of how little you liked it, since I use your DIs a lot for pickup research.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Yeah I saw you didn't like it but a lot of the demos I've heard outside of yours make it sound really like fishman level tight, just a shit ton of high mids and smooth top end. If I don't like the pickups not the end of the world but it would be disappointing if it doesn't sound like I hoped. The only reason I was hesitant was because of how little you liked it, since I use your DIs a lot for pickup research.


They were definitely not fishman level tight. Those have like zero fucking bass compared to the blizzard
The chubby low mids just makes them feel slightly less responsive/murkier than what I personally like. It's not a huge thing but I also notice it with my M7s.
idk, they just weren't my thing, and the hotrock I replaced the blizzard with wasn't my thing either.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> They were definitely not fishman level tight. Those have like zero fucking bass compared to the blizzard
> The chubby low mids just makes them feel slightly less responsive/murkier than what I personally like. It's not a huge thing but I also notice it with my M7s.
> idk, they just weren't my thing, and the hotrock I replaced the blizzard with wasn't my thing either.



Ah that's fair, if it turns into a problem I'll just end up hitting with with the old GEQ and calling it a day until I can get the pickups swapped. I always thought the M7 was supposed to be mega tight and kinda dry though, that isn't the case?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Ah that's fair, if it turns into a problem I'll just end up hitting with with the old GEQ and calling it a day until I can get the pickups swapped. I always thought the M7 was supposed to be mega tight and kinda dry though, that isn't the case?


M7 is pretty responsive/tight on the low end, but i wouldn't call it dry


----------



## USMarine75

Missed out the first time and then someone snatched Arnold’s demo one out from under me. Not missing out this time.


----------



## Xaeldaren

I finish paying for this tomorrow, which means it could be in my hands next week...holy shit. 

















27" scale, Bare Knuckle Polymaths...this will be the most amount I've ever spent on anything in my life, and I've been waiting for months. I can't believe it'll be here soon!


----------



## Bearitone

Mulling over doing a Warmoth Iceman build.
Basically this but stain the top black and route the rear perimeter with a 1" radius as well as add a belly cut.



For the neck exactly this:


----------



## USMarine75

https://wildwoodguitars.com/product/JETTERODS181/wildwood-exclusive-ods-181/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Mulling over doing a Warmoth Iceman build.
> Basically this but stain the top black and route the rear perimeter with a 1" radius as well as add a belly cut.
> View attachment 102511
> 
> 
> For the neck exactly this:
> View attachment 102512


The body being rounded and the headstock being sharp doesn’t quite work to me, but it’s not my build, though. Just a thought.


----------



## rokket2005

This is everything that I want in a Jag and will definitely get one when they come out.


----------



## MFB

Bearitone said:


> Mulling over doing a Warmoth Iceman build.
> Basically this but stain the top black and route the rear perimeter with a 1" radius as well as add a belly cut.
> 
> For the neck exactly this:
> View attachment 102512



With the Iceman's treble side horn the way it is, I think that's reversed headstock throws off the flow as a whole


----------



## USMarine75

Pettyjohn ODI pedal I ordered finally arrived (far left). A clone of the Boss OD-1. I went with the upgraded options (listed below) because with the Christmas discount it ended up cheaper than the base version. Only tried at tv volume so far but sounded great. Really articulate at lower settings but got nice and chewy with higher settings, similar to a TS but a little more aggressive sounding.

It has bass and treble EQ. Bass is pre-gain (30Hz-1KHz) and treble is post-gain (1-22KHz). Also it has top jacks which I think should be mandatory these days.

*Transparent Mod* - Auricap Highs and OPA opamps on all stages result in the cleanest, clearest, most hi-fi version of the pedal.

*NOS Clipping Mod* - Adds the original New Old Stock (NOS) 1S1588 silicon diodes to the clipping section found in the earliest, most coveted OD-1 pedals.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Just bought a thunderverb 50. It’ll be my first orange. I never thought I’d buy one cause I’ve always been kind of indifferent to how they sound. I’ve been looking for something different recently so hopefully I’ll like it.


----------



## Bearitone

MFB said:


> With the Iceman's treble side horn the way it is, I think that's reversed headstock throws off the flow as a whole



Wes Hauch gave me the idea:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot




----------



## ExMachina

Bought a kiesel dean lamb 8 string, EnGL e530, dirt tree, EnGL cabloader, emg zw set, and am fm3. Just getting back into it so I really "needed" new stuff.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Quad of KT88s to try in my JJ100DLX



I think this experiment may wait... seems like suddenly EH KT88s are scarce so I think I'm going to save the quad as spares for my Marshall Major 100w since I don't have any.


----------



## narad

Bought one of Aerosmith's old Mark IIB coliseums. Most expensive amp purchase ever, but I actually prefer the IIB clips more than a lot of IIC/III. I kind of like a warmer roaring distortion than a Metallica 2D crunch sound:



And recently bought Tyler arrived today. 





Kind of tacky 80s aesthetic with the old JTO pickups, where there are like dummy coils attached to each single. Prev. owner was messing with the electronics and may not be working correctly. Haven't gotten any really useful sounds out of the mini toggle in-between-5way settings, but the mid-boost sounds awesome. They shouldn't even make strats without this.


----------



## CanserDYI

Dude that Tyler looks great, I know I'll hate the headstock  but awesome look to it nonetheless.


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> Dude that Tyler looks great, I know I'll hate the headstock  but awesome look to it nonetheless.



Tomorrow is my last day at work at the current company, so maybe I'll NGD it next week. I've always had a fondness for the headstock's uniqueness, and this one, in person, I really like. Apart from the finish aging, it has some gross yellowing in parts. But yea, gold tuners with pearloid knobs, exactly as tacky as I wanted. I actually saw this for sale 3 years ago and missed it, but had some photos saved on my computer I'd check out every once in a while. So this month has been financially disasterous, but when these old ones that got away pop up...


----------



## youngthrasher9

My buddy’s mark 2B coliseum was the loudest amp I’ve ever heard. Pretty good sounding, though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Took the TL60 into the shop to get it assessed for a trem. No locker but can swing a non locker. 
Took a look around on some nice aftermarket 2 pointers, and going to plan on a Babicz for next month. This is an upgrade to my 2012 sensibilities and feels right. Plus the Carvin fixed bridge is ugly.


----------



## Atefred

Xaeldaren said:


> I finish paying for this tomorrow, which means it could be in my hands next week...holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27" scale, Bare Knuckle Polymaths...this will be the most amount I've ever spent on anything in my life, and I've been waiting for months. I can't believe it'll be here soon!


Heh, I got pretty much the guitar you showed in those pictures a couple weeks ago, only with Aftermaths. Absolutely stunning instrument, and extremely resonant, not to mention completely flawless construction (at least I couldn't find any issues at all). You're in for a treat... Only downside is that it's really rather heavy for an instrument that thin. I guess it's a heavy piece of solid wood.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Atefred said:


> Heh, I got pretty much the guitar you showed in those pictures a couple weeks ago, only with Aftermaths. Absolutely stunning instrument, and extremely resonant, not to mention completely flawless construction (at least I couldn't find any issues at all). You're in for a treat... Only downside is that it's really rather heavy for an instrument that thin. I guess it's a heavy piece of solid wood.



That's wonderful, man! That doesn't make the wait any easier.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm on the fence here... I've been eye balling some rack poweramps to replace my Mesa 2:fity. There's nothing wrong with it, it's just that it's a bit on the heavy side and uses 2 rack spaces... but first things first, the rig is: Mesa Triaxis as preamp, TC Electronic G-Force as FX unit and again a Mesa 2:fifty as poweramp. I'm (self imposed) limited to 4 rack spaces due to volume and weight. At the moment I have NO FXs in front of the Triaxis (guitar directly to it) and I do miss some crazyness there...
> ... so options...
> 
> Get a Synergy Sin5050 power amp (about 1.2k new and unseen in used market) - About the same specs as the 2:fifty, 4x6L6 tubes, 50Wat per channel
> Get the similar Fryette one (for a bit more money, also new and unseen in the used market) - About the same specs as the 2:fifty, 4x6L6 tubes, 50Wat per channel
> Get a Mesa 20:20 for half or less than the previous ones - 20Wat per channel and different power tubes.
> Then, as for FX, I'd like to add some things in front of the Preamp, I could:
> 
> Get another G-force or eventually a Fireworx, using one in front and one post the preamp
> Get an AXE FX 2 (because of price tag, 2 rack units size and I don't care for all the super high definition amp emulation).
> I'd obviously sell what I won't use...
> 
> The thing is that I fear the Mesa's 20:20 will not cut / suffice for rehearsal (so far) because it will feed 2x 412 cabs and compete against a heavy rock environment where everyone is doing something different. It must CUT, either in volume (I don't want it to be constantly kranked up) as in overall feel... but their prices are interesting around here (south of Europe).
> 
> Regarding the AXE FX versus the TC's G-Force or Fireworx... I'd prefer an all-in-one-solution, but it's also pricier. How does it behave with the 4 cable method using the Triaxis in its send/return loop?
> 
> Oohh choices... what's your experience here?...



OK it's been a few weeks but I just stumbled across the amp builder I was thinking of. This outfit (not sure where they're located) has some cool looking single-space power amps, up to 50 watts with EL34/6L6 tubes.

https://rnramp.com/navigation/products/quick-order-3.html


----------



## odibrom

Turd Ferguson said:


> OK it's been a few weeks but I just stumbled across the amp builder I was thinking of. This outfit (not sure where they're located) has some cool looking single-space power amps, up to 50 watts with EL34/6L6 tubes.
> 
> https://rnramp.com/navigation/products/quick-order-3.html



Thanks for reminding of me and, obviously, for the link. Contrary to most of fellows here, I'm not a quick buyer, so these things take long to decide.

Regarding the link/brand itself, if I remember right, they're from Russia (with love...?). Prices are somehow reasonable, but I'd have to add shipping and import taxes (living in south of Europe)... which probably would raise the bill a little bellow to a Synergy Syn5050 from Thomann (which is shipping and tax free at 1.2K euros more or less)...

... by the way, are they (the brand) solid sellers? It's not the first time I hear about them and I've already seen a few youtube videos, sounded decent I guess...


----------



## Turd Ferguson

odibrom said:


> Thanks for reminding of me and, obviously, for the link. Contrary to most of fellows here, I'm not a quick buyer, so these things take long to decide.
> 
> Regarding the link/brand itself, if I remember right, they're from Russia (with love...?). Prices are somehow reasonable, but I'd have to add shipping and import taxes (living in south of Europe)... which probably would raise the bill a little bellow to a Synergy Syn5050 from Thomann (which is shipping and tax free at 1.2K euros more or less)...
> 
> ... by the way, are they (the brand) solid sellers? It's not the first time I hear about them and I've already seen a few youtube videos, sounded decent I guess...



Sorry to say that I don't have any experience buying from them personally. I would think someone here does - a separate thread might get you some input. I've certainly never heard anything negative about them.

All I know is that as a guy who loves rack stuff, their products are right up my alley. And a single-space 50 watt 6L6 power amp...oh man...I definitely don't NEED one...but I sure do WANT one...


----------



## MFB

My brain kind of wants a small, all in one digital box even though I've tried them before and I know they're not my main squeeze compared to small lunchbox amps; but still, I like the idea of one.

Part of me thinks Helix Stomp, but then for $200 less is the Headrush Gigboard; I think my biggest weakness when it comes to these is actually committing to learning how to make a useable patch


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> My brain kind of wants a small, all in one digital box even though I've tried them before and I know they're not my main squeeze compared to small lunchbox amps; but still, I like the idea of one.
> 
> Part of me thinks Helix Stomp, but then for $200 less is the Headrush Gigboard; I think my biggest weakness when it comes to these is actually committing to learning how to make a useable patch


Didn’t you just have a Headrush you got rid of? Lol


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn’t you just have a Headrush you got rid of? Lol



I haven't gotten rid of it, it's just sitting a box reminding me it's way more than I would ever need  Seriously, the thing is daunting, I wish when companies do these compact versions of their flagships it's just the most barebone amps/effects you need:

Twin Reverb/Vox AC30/Marshall JCM/5150/Dual Rectifier
OD/Reverb/Chorus/Delay/Flanger/Wah

At this point a large majority of amps out there are variations of those, specifically the JCM/5150/DR, so if you broad stroke it with an amp sim of each that's enough to tweak the EQ's from there. But instead, we get these small boxes that still load 200+ amp sims and effects, just with less tap-dancing to use, and it's just such overkill IMO.


----------



## laxu

MFB said:


> I haven't gotten rid of it, it's just sitting a box reminding me it's way more than I would ever need  Seriously, the thing is daunting, I wish when companies do these compact versions of their flagships it's just the most barebone amps/effects you need:
> 
> Twin Reverb/Vox AC30/Marshall JCM/5150/Dual Rectifier
> OD/Reverb/Chorus/Delay/Flanger/Wah
> 
> At this point a large majority of amps out there are variations of those, specifically the JCM/5150/DR, so if you broad stroke it with an amp sim of each that's enough to tweak the EQ's from there. But instead, we get these small boxes that still load 200+ amp sims and effects, just with less tap-dancing to use, and it's just such overkill IMO.



That's what you get when memory is cheap and companies have less incentive to keep the feature set more reasonable as end users want more, more, more. Every modeler out there will have way more than you need and those that don't usually are shy just some features you would like to have.

It's best to approach these with the idea that you will use a fraction of the capabilities but if it does the things you do want then it's good. That's part of the reason why I haven't been too keen to upgrade from a FM3 to an Axe-Fx 3 or FM9. While having e.g dual amp/cab blocks and more DSP on offer is nice, I don't truly need it either and I don't care to have a bigger and heavier modeler to get it.


----------



## odibrom

laxu said:


> That's what you get when memory is cheap and companies have less incentive to keep the feature set more reasonable as end users want more, more, more. Every modeler out there will have way more than you need and those that don't usually are shy just some features you would like to have.
> 
> It's best to approach these with the idea that you will use a fraction of the capabilities but if it does the things you do want then it's good. That's part of the reason why I haven't been too keen to upgrade from a FM3 to an Axe-Fx 3 or FM9. While having e.g dual amp/cab blocks and more DSP on offer is nice, I don't truly need it either and I don't care to have a bigger and heavier modeler to get it.



Features on modelers are like headroom, one never knows when (if ever) will need more. My Triaxis have 8 preamp modes, I use mostly 1 and seldom the others just for refreshing the ideas... however, the ability to use expression pedals to mess with the mode's gain (drive, EQ, vol...) in real time makes it the only one in the market (1 unit rack, full analogue tube preamp) with such feature... which is what I was really looking for and heavily use/abuse..


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I haven't gotten rid of it, it's just sitting a box reminding me it's way more than I would ever need  Seriously, the thing is daunting, I wish when companies do these compact versions of their flagships it's just the most barebone amps/effects you need:
> 
> Twin Reverb/Vox AC30/Marshall JCM/5150/Dual Rectifier
> OD/Reverb/Chorus/Delay/Flanger/Wah
> 
> At this point a large majority of amps out there are variations of those, specifically the JCM/5150/DR, so if you broad stroke it with an amp sim of each that's enough to tweak the EQ's from there. But instead, we get these small boxes that still load 200+ amp sims and effects, just with less tap-dancing to use, and it's just such overkill IMO.


Well, if you needed it off your hands, I'd give it a good home. 

I agree with your points though.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> I haven't gotten rid of it, it's just sitting a box reminding me it's way more than I would ever need  Seriously, the thing is daunting, I wish when companies do these compact versions of their flagships it's just the most barebone amps/effects you need:
> 
> Twin Reverb/Vox AC30/Marshall JCM/5150/Dual Rectifier
> OD/Reverb/Chorus/Delay/Flanger/Wah
> 
> At this point a large majority of amps out there are variations of those, specifically the JCM/5150/DR, so if you broad stroke it with an amp sim of each that's enough to tweak the EQ's from there. But instead, we get these small boxes that still load 200+ amp sims and effects, just with less tap-dancing to use, and it's just such overkill IMO.


...just dont use the extra features? I'm really confused why anyone would want to pay the same amount for...less options?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Crash Dandicoot said:


>


----------



## StevenC

Crash Dandicoot said:


>


So uh, with amps and stuff when Thomann ships outside of Europe is it still Euro voltage?


----------



## budda

Best part about wtb threads is no one replying with the thing you want to buy.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

StevenC said:


> So uh, with amps and stuff when Thomann ships outside of Europe is it still Euro voltage?



Sure is. Diezel has been kind enough (since '97) to build all their amps with multi-tap transformers. A 20 minute solder job with a couple wires and replacing the main fuse for the correct amperage and she's good to go. I e-mailed Peter at Diezel to confirm and he was more than happy to assist me with my questions. How to do it is straight up in the Diezel owner's manual, actually.


----------



## Adieu

Crash Dandicoot said:


>



European-style dates, that's February not April


----------



## narad

Non next purchase but my previous-ish purchase here I couldn't take good photos of. I got a stand to help with the things I'm going to list for sale, since laying on the floor or stool is probably not a particularly high class presentation.:


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

I got a 2x12 Vader coming in soon, and I can't decide on a power amp for my FM3. I need something loud for a full band and for it to be light weight. So far a Matrixgt800fx or a SD Powerstage 200 is what I am looking at.


----------



## Bearitone

Breeding The Spawn said:


> I got a 2x12 Vader coming in soon, and I can't decide on a power amp for my FM3. I need something loud for a full band and for it to be light weight. So far a Matrixgt800fx or a SD Powerstage 200 is what I am looking at.


I say give the SD200 a shot. If you can keep your whole rig on your pedalboard, why not?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

just got my metal x 7 as I was going out the door and had to run to my rehearsals bc I was playing it 

I think the neck pickup screw is stripped but I managed to crank it down so it doesn't touch the strings but other than that I didn't know I could find a guitar more perfect than my stealth

it arrived perfectly set up in drop F# and sounds fucking gnarly no matter what setup I use with it, insanely aggressive, tight and clear, the body is tiny, very light and resonant, the blue crackle looks SO good, and the neck and playability are just off the charts, plus the fretwork surpasses everything I've ever played 

once I fix that neck pickup I'll be posting a thread with clips, yall gonna want to hear this


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Just saw there are AL-3000 models on Rondo's website.

So probably that.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Went for a Chameleon Labs VCA compressor. It’s essentially an SSL Bus Comp, but has selectable Peak/RMS detection, an internal sidechain high pass, and a wet/dry blend for simple parallel compression. Can’t wait to try it out.


----------



## MFB

Was checking out Helix videos the other day, pretty sure I'm gonna snag the Stomp; worst case I should be able to get rid of it for what I paid, or I can just keep it like everything else


----------



## technomancer

Got some blue titanium bolts / blocks / fine tuners on order for the blue Axis.

Thanks for the help on the fine tuners @narad


----------



## gunch

Crazy Idea: I want to get a p90 rondo Sx Strat and pop a Wenge neck from aliexpress on it


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> Crazy Idea: I want to get a p90 rondo Sx Strat and pop a Wenge neck from aliexpress on it


Backed. 

Debating what seems to be a one-off hollowbody ii piezo but i would need to sell a 594 to do it. One of those being more replaceable than the other lol. The shop has been great to talk to.


----------



## Millul

Just got a Mooer mini preamp Brown Sound on Thomann, they have it on clearance for 30€...hope it's gooe nough!
I was listening to demos of the MXR EVH 5150 pedal, which sounds glorious, but it's also 8 times the price...


----------



## ATRguitar91

Millul said:


> Just got a Mooer mini preamp Brown Sound on Thomann, they have it on clearance for 30€...hope it's gooe nough!
> I was listening to demos of the MXR EVH 5150 pedal, which sounds glorious, but it's also 8 times the price...


The MXR is good as a distortion pedal into a clean channel, a preamp it is not. Doesn't have enough presence on tap


----------



## thebeesknees22

I just pulled the trigger on a native instruments S61 mk II. I was debating on an 88, but decided it was too huge for my space so 61 it is!

Thank you work for the $100 giftcard lol


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought 2 of these pickups and a 3 way selector switch for my Jake E Lee pick-guard





The Norton sounds good in that Charvel Model 1A so ill leave that in vs of buying a JB again....

Mike


----------



## bracky

odibrom said:


> Features on modelers are like headroom, one never knows when (if ever) will need more. My Triaxis have 8 preamp modes, I use mostly 1 and seldom the others just for refreshing the ideas... however, the ability to use expression pedals to mess with the mode's gain (drive, EQ, vol...) in real time makes it the only one in the market (1 unit rack, full analogue tube preamp) with such feature... which is what I was really looking for and heavily use/abuse..


Mooer ge200 and other units have this exact feature.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Continuing my Fender kick:




I passed on two of these locally, like an idiot, but finally pulled the trigger on a 9 pounder that Sweetwater just got in. 

I was shopping for new drum heads and it just sort of happened. 

Still need heads. Someday...


----------



## Zender

Probably a captor x to easily record and play my mesa at home.

.. and I need a better audio interface. And a new desktop computer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prob another warmoth neck and a kne body. I want to do a death kelly build.


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> prob another warmoth neck and a kne body. I want to do a death kelly build.


You will regret nothing. Also check out best guitar parts for necks, if you want an alternative to warmoth. Great build times iirc and generally a bit cheaper. Hit me up with any questions!


----------



## thrsher

waiting for one of these to pop up since one channel on my pro rack G kicked the can








ISP Technologies Hum Extractor + Decimator G Noise Reduction System


2-channel Noise Reduction Pedal with Hum Extraction, Decimator X Noise Suppression, Separate Threshold Controls, Input Gain/Input Level Meter, and +4dB/-10dB Level Switch/Loop Clip Indicator




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looking at an OLP that popped up for a not dumb price... But it looks pretty janky so i may pass. Bridge pickup route looked like shit and the trem sustain block is waaay crooked.


----------



## odibrom

bracky said:


> Mooer ge200 and other units have this exact feature.


... and so do all modelers but those ain't 1 unit rack, full analogue tube preamps... I had a Roland GP100 (from 1995) that did this... but you can't find it on heads with MIDI, nor on any other tube rack preamp...


----------



## protest

Finally decided to go with actives for my Anderson Angel


----------



## Alberto7

In talks with a luthier to see if I can make something happen... if so, it'll be a bit of a dream come true. I've loved those guitars for an awfully long time.


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> prob another warmoth neck and a kne body. I want to do a death kelly build.


Kne body?


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Bearitone said:


> Kne body?



https://www.kneguitars.com/bod_list.php


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Kne body?


kne guitars makes Death kelly bodies.


----------



## Crungy

I just got my next project RG 7 string so Ernie Ball Cobalts, a pickup since it will be bridge only and maybe a custom pickguard.


----------



## Bearitone

Turd Ferguson said:


> https://www.kneguitars.com/bod_list.php


Oh nice, never heard of them. Always cool to have more body options available for Warmoth builds. REALLY wish i could find a firebird body that I could slap a neck into.


----------



## budda

Decided yes I'd like a new used guitar but No I don't want to spend 2 months wages on it .

Doesn't hurt that the strat I'm trying to sell covers nearly half.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Oh nice, never heard of them. Always cool to have more body options available for Warmoth builds. REALLY wish i could find a firebird body that I could slap a neck into.


Mitch @KNE will program almost anything with an available template for you. It’s an upcharge for obvious reasons but I was actually the reason why they do a death kelly body. It was less than $500 for a completely new to them body shape (can’t remember the exact number).


----------



## Bearitone

youngthrasher9 said:


> Mitch @KNE will program almost anything with an available template for you. It’s an upcharge for obvious reasons but I was actually the reason why they do a death kelly body. It was less than $500 for a completely new to them body shape (can’t remember the exact number).


Damn that's really not bad at all. Once I'm ready to commit I'll hit him up. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## narad

Bought another Jim Kelley amp. This time, single owner, so will probably compare the two out of curiosity and then move the other one. If anyone is interested in a vintage JK, maybe sent to you without the combo cab, hit me up.


----------



## MuchaSangria

I'm thinking about buying an used AXE FX Ultra + active monitor for practicing at home and maybe future band work (with FRFR). Seems like the Ultra still can deliver almost all the sounds one can use in a live setting or recording while being the best bang for my bucks or am I on the wrong track?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MuchaSangria said:


> I'm thinking about buying an used AXE FX Ultra + active monitor for practicing at home and maybe future band work (with FRFR). Seems like the Ultra still can deliver almost all the sounds one can use in a live setting or recording while being the best bang for my bucks or am I on the wrong track?



The Ultra is still great.


----------



## laxu

MuchaSangria said:


> I'm thinking about buying an used AXE FX Ultra + active monitor for practicing at home and maybe future band work (with FRFR). Seems like the Ultra still can deliver almost all the sounds one can use in a live setting or recording while being the best bang for my bucks or am I on the wrong track?


Depends on how dirt cheap the Ultra is. Personally I'd rather get something more modern like a used Line6 HX Stomp for probably similar money.

IMO the 1st and 2nd gen Axe-Fx units are absolutely awful to operate from their front panels and support for their Axe-Edit versions is not guaranteed to last, leading to needing virtual machines to run it.


----------



## ATRguitar91

MuchaSangria said:


> I'm thinking about buying an used AXE FX Ultra + active monitor for practicing at home and maybe future band work (with FRFR). Seems like the Ultra still can deliver almost all the sounds one can use in a live setting or recording while being the best bang for my bucks or am I on the wrong track?


I had this debate when I was modeller searching. I went with an HX Stomp over an old Axe because it is still receiving regular updates.


----------



## MuchaSangria

laxu said:


> Depends on how dirt cheap the Ultra is. Personally I'd rather get something more modern like a used Line6 HX Stomp for probably similar money.
> 
> IMO the 1st and 2nd gen Axe-Fx units are absolutely awful to operate from their front panels and support for their Axe-Edit versions is not guaranteed to last, leading to needing virtual machines to run it.





ATRguitar91 said:


> I had this debate when I was modeller searching. I went with an HX Stomp over an old Axe because it is still receiving regular updates.


I didn't think about compatibility, so I can see it becoming a problem. I will check the HX Stomp out, it seems that its the most suited in the price range, the more expensive options get me into used Kemper/Axe FX II territory which is basically overkill and an even bigger driver to analysis paralysis instead of playing (at least for me).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MuchaSangria said:


> I didn't think about compatibility, so I can see it becoming a problem. I will check the HX Stomp out, it seems that its the most suited in the price range, the more expensive options get me into used Kemper/Axe FX II territory which is basically overkill and an even bigger driver to analysis paralysis instead of playing (at least for me).



I have a Stomp too, and love it. 

Really, I don't think you can go wrong with any of them, it's more about finding what fits your needs just right.


----------



## theronaldchase

1) New desk. I quite like the Output Platform and Sidecar combo. I just accepted a role at work that is like 90% work from home so I need to upgrade to a more comfortable desk any way.
2) A new amp. Or maybe a Kemper.
3) UA OX Amp or a Two Notes Torpedo Live. Can't decide which I want more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theronaldchase said:


> 1) New desk. I quite like the Output Platform and Sidecar combo. I just accepted a role at work that is like 90% work from home so I need to upgrade to a more comfortable desk any way.
> 2) A new amp. Or maybe a Kemper.
> 3) UA OX Amp or a Two Notes Torpedo Live. Can't decide which I want more.



Those desks look sharp. Good stuff.


----------



## theronaldchase

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those desks look sharp. Good stuff.


Yeah they come HIGHLY recommended by a few people I know, I just hate how expensive they are. Might go an alternate route or build one if I can find a space to do it. Apartment living doesn't quite lend itself to projects like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theronaldchase said:


> Yeah they come HIGHLY recommended by a few people I know, I just hate how expensive they are. Might go an alternate route or build one if I can find a space to do it. Apartment living doesn't quite lend itself to projects like that.



Yeah, $150 for a keyboard tray is harsh.


----------



## theronaldchase

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, $150 for a keyboard tray is harsh.


A little bit! But I'm not sure I trust myself to be crafty enough to build an equivalent.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theronaldchase said:


> A little bit! But I'm not sure I trust myself to be crafty enough to build an equivalent.



I bet you could find free/almost free plans online, lots of DIY forums out there.

But it might just be worth it to buy once and cry once.


----------



## theronaldchase

MaxOfMetal said:


> I bet you could find free/almost free plans online, lots of DIY forums out there.
> 
> But it might just be worth it to buy once and cry once.


I've got plenty else to cry about, could be worth only crying once lmao


----------



## Seabeast2000

theronaldchase said:


> I've got plenty else to cry about, could be worth only crying once lmao


Buy once, cry once. Buy nice or buy twice. Buy shit get hit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theronaldchase said:


> I've got plenty else to cry about, could be worth only crying once lmao



You will also have my most supreme desk jealousy.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

you could always go with some sort of large desk and either have your sidecar still off to the side or go like me and hide/mount everything under the desk:




This is still a work in process. Since this photo I've added all of my modeling equipment and all the other computer related stuff mounted/hidden under the desk.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I didn’t read into my studio desk fully upon purchasing and ended up with 8U worth of rack space and no rack gear.


----------



## ADADAD

I bought an output studio desk- would not recommend it.
The quality was really poor, I got splinters just taking the pieces out of the boxes.
I don't remember what resolutions they suggested, but they didn't accept a full return/refund. I ended up sanding all the panels down and finishing it with wipe-on poly. Took me ages.
Overall it was poorly sanded, poorly cut, holes didn't line up, the finish was crap. Might as well go full DIY or find someone locally who can do it. I remember seeing a youtube video of someone cloning it.
I posted photos on gearspace in some thread about the desk, probably not too hard to dig up.


----------



## theronaldchase

ADADAD said:


> I bought an output studio desk- would not recommend it.
> The quality was really poor, I got splinters just taking the pieces out of the boxes.
> I don't remember what resolutions they suggested, but they didn't accept a full return/refund. I ended up sanding all the panels down and finishing it with wipe-on poly. Took me ages.
> Overall it was poorly sanded, poorly cut, holes didn't line up, the finish was crap. Might as well go full DIY or find someone locally who can do it. I remember seeing a youtube video of someone cloning it.
> I posted photos on gearspace in some thread about the desk, probably not too hard to dig up.


dang that's a bummer to hear. Honestly though, I haven't sought reviews actively, but I know a couple of other people that had nothing but great things to say. I appreciate your _IN_put on the Output desk though. Definitely something to consider for sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Since a Headrush fell through, probably either EMGs in black (85 and two SLVs), or a Digitech RP360.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Since a Headrush fell through, probably either EMGs in black (85 and two SLVs), or a Digitech RP360.



Shhhhh....don't let the secret out!


----------



## CanserDYI

Jeffrey Bain said:


> you could always go with some sort of large desk and either have your sidecar still off to the side or go like me and hide/mount everything under the desk:
> 
> View attachment 103159
> 
> 
> This is still a work in process. Since this photo I've added all of my modeling equipment and all the other computer related stuff mounted/hidden under the desk.


where'd you get the wall monitor mounts? Interested in getting mine off my desk and up in the air a bit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Turd Ferguson said:


> Shhhhh....don't let the secret out!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103222


Nice board. I’m thinking of getting an 89 as I can find it in ivory (Cream, basically), but I might get an RP360 for use as a Preamp as well.


----------



## sleewell

might try a fryette power station 100


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nice board. I’m thinking of getting an 89 as I can find it in ivory (Cream, basically), but I might get an RP360 for use as a Preamp as well.



It's a poor man's board, kind of. I know the RP isn't the best box out there, but I got one new for $149, liked it enough that I bought a second one (barely used) for $75.

Kinda wish at least one of them was the XP (with expression pedal) but the uber-cheap Proline is good enough for what I do.

I use one in front of amps (wah, gate, compressor, PEQ) and another in the loop for FX. To me, it's worth having one just for the adjustable wah - I like to make it a little more subtle with range and sweep settings. There are quite a few OD/boost models that may not sound exactly like the real thing but are fun to run through for different boost flavors now and then. The looper is decent too, especially with the extra 3 button switch.

The PC interface is a huge plus for me. Makes programming them a breeze.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I told myself no more plugins for a long time, but Kush had a sale and I demo'd the Silika again....and I bought it. It just has this dirty grimey saturation that none of my other compressor plugins have without having to use a separate saturation plugin. I don't think it'll be something I use alllll the time, but there's a place for it here and there for sure I think in my stuff.


----------



## technomancer

Debating swapping the EBMM trem on the blue Axis for an OFR because nobody has 5mm blue intonation screws... fine tuners will be swapped for anodized blue as soon as they get here. Still need to do some measuring of an OFR vs this thing and think about it a bit.

EDIT: OFR ordered (which may or may not fit )


----------



## ATRguitar91

A Way Huge Swollen Pickle is heading my way. Been using a lot of fuzz in my Stomp patches lately, so it'll be nice to have a hardware fuzz out front to always have the option. This will also free up blocks in Stomp for other drives/distortions I don't have.

With this addition I'll have 3 drives (m77, Maxon 808, Savage Drive) and 3 distortions (HM2, Throat Locust, Swollen Pickle) all in front of the Stomp. Combined with the options in the Stomp, this gives me a ton of time variety all without changing a patch or amp model.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

CanserDYI said:


> where'd you get the wall monitor mounts? Interested in getting mine off my desk and up in the air a bit


I'm running two different mounts (obviously), one being more fixed than the other:

Top Mount, the more flexible of the two: 

Bottom Mount: 


if I'm running one monitor, I'm buying the top mount, it can extend and has a more full range of motion. Installation on both was a breeze. Don't get me started on hiding the wires though...


----------



## CanserDYI

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I'm running two different mounts (obviously), one being more fixed than the other:
> 
> Top Mount, the more flexible of the two:
> 
> Bottom Mount:
> 
> 
> if I'm running one monitor, I'm buying the top mount, it can extend and has a more full range of motion. Installation on both was a breeze. Don't get me started on hiding the wires though...



Hahaha I should have said studio monitor mounts.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

CanserDYI said:


> Hahaha I should have said studio monitor mounts.


lol I can link you to those too! I like them quite a bit as well and they fit a variety of monitor sizes since it's expandable, also has holes built in, in case you want to run the wires through the wall


----------



## Marked Man

Victory Amps - The Jack (Guthrie) and vert 2x12 to match.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Picked this little guy up today for $500. Sounds amazing for the size and price. Doesn't really even need a boost surprisingly.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> A Way Huge Swollen Pickle is heading my way. Been using a lot of fuzz in my Stomp patches lately, so it'll be nice to have a hardware fuzz out front to always have the option. This will also free up blocks in Stomp for other drives/distortions I don't have.
> 
> With this addition I'll have 3 drives (m77, Maxon 808, Savage Drive) and 3 distortions (HM2, Throat Locust, Swollen Pickle) all in front of the Stomp. Combined with the options in the Stomp, this gives me a ton of time variety all without changing a patch or amp model.


Swollen Pickle arrived today and it is wicked. I was kinda put off at first, but once I messed with the internal trim pots and got it dialed in I was all smiles.

Super gnarly and chunky. With the volume at 10 o'clock and zero gain there was more than enough distortion. There's a growl in the lows and mids that is just killer. 
There's also a ton of versatility with all the controls available. I wish the trim pots were external because of how much they change the sound.

I only tried it into the Rev Purple on the Stomp, so I'm looking forward to pairing it with other models and my preamps. Thinking I'll try stacking it as well.


----------



## Bearitone

Swollen Pickle is such a niche pedal for me. I use it as a boost in front of a high gain amp to get real nasty but, other than that I cannot find a single other use for it.

I just cannot get it to work as a regular fuzz in front of a clean channel.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Swollen Pickle is such a niche pedal for me. I use it as a boost in front of a high gain amp to get real nasty but, other than that I cannot find a single other use for it.
> 
> I just cannot get it to work as a regular fuzz in front of a clean channel.


Interesting! I don't ever plan on actually using it that way but I might try it out.

I'll be pretty much exclusively running it into high and mid gain amps and it seems to excel that way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My tax refund got approve, and it looks like this MIGHT be something I'm looking at...



https://static.gibson.com/product-images/Kramer/KRAUG9625/Radio%20Blue%20Metallic/KPCRBMCF1_front.jpg


----------



## thebeesknees22

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> Picked this little guy up today for $500. Sounds amazing for the size and price. Doesn't really even need a boost surprisingly.



brothah!! 

Welcome to the club! I love my mt-15. they're pretty fantastic


----------



## NickS

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My tax refund got approve, and it looks like this MIGHT be something I'm looking at...
> 
> 
> 
> https://static.gibson.com/product-images/Kramer/KRAUG9625/Radio%20Blue%20Metallic/KPCRBMCF1_front.jpg


DO IT!! I just picked a Nightswan and it fucking rules....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NickS said:


> DO IT!! I just picked a Nightswan and it fucking rules....


It combines two things I want: metallic/sparkle blue and a non-recessed floyd. It calls me. 

Just wish it was more like a Baretta.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My tax refund got approve, and it looks like this MIGHT be something I'm looking at...
> 
> 
> 
> https://static.gibson.com/product-images/Kramer/KRAUG9625/Radio%20Blue%20Metallic/KPCRBMCF1_front.jpg





NickS said:


> DO IT!! I just picked a Nightswan and it fucking rules....



Welp, something else came up instead. Something very nostalgic for me. Just debating whether I wanna pull the trigger on a new guitar in the first place.


----------



## narad

New inlay removal project...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> New inlay removal project...



Man I was like 
The fuck are you talking about? That looks perfect.
Then I saw the 2nd picture. And... Ah.

 

Like, I'm not the pickiest when it comes to inlays. I can stand like 95% of Schecter's offerings. But I could never stand THOSE cross inlays. It ruined probably the coolest guitar ESP made for me.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man I was like
> The fuck are you talking about? That looks perfect.
> Then I saw the 2nd picture. And... Ah.
> 
> 
> 
> Like, I'm not the pickiest when it comes to inlays. I can stand like 95% of Schecter's offerings. But I could never stand THOSE cross inlays. It ruined probably the coolest guitar ESP made for me.



Ah damn, it's exactly the same! I could *maybe* tolerate those inlays, but I can't tolerate those inlays AND dots. Like if you're committing to war imagery, just go all in. But weirdly I do like those inlays at the top on that particular example and how they play off the headstock and black binding if I put aside how lame I think it is to have iron crosses on a guitar.

But I love white explorers, I love white explorers with white pickguards. There's something that just reminds me of old 80s mecha / spaceship animations for whatever reason. And my KL makes any sort of MX a bit redundant. So this one with the floyd was cool. I just need to figure out a reasonable fix for the fretboard.


----------



## sleewell

Thinking about an eventide h9


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck it, I got it. 





A super nostalgic guitar that finally popped up. I remember seeing this guitar along side an ARX320 and wanting both of them.


----------



## SCJR

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck it, I got it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 103415
> 
> 
> A super nostalgic guitar that finally popped up. I remember seeing this guitar along side an ARX320 and wanting both of them.



I remember these punching way above their weight class. Almost bought one when I was a poor college kid, kinda still wishing I did.


Just upgraded from an ID14 to an ID22 and currently looking at a MIDI controller so I can keep the new Microcosm on the desk but still have access to the looper and presets on the floor. Haven't had much of a chance to dive into the Microcosm yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SCJR said:


> I remember these punching way above their weight class. Almost bought one when I was a poor college kid, kinda still wishing I did.


Yeah it's another reason why I pulled the trigger. Seems to be a cool sleeper guitar.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Ah damn, it's exactly the same! I could *maybe* tolerate those inlays, but I can't tolerate those inlays AND dots. Like if you're committing to war imagery, just go all in. But weirdly I do like those inlays at the top on that particular example and how they play off the headstock and black binding if I put aside how lame I think it is to have iron crosses on a guitar.
> 
> But I love white explorers, I love white explorers with white pickguards. There's something that just reminds me of old 80s mecha / spaceship animations for whatever reason. And my KL makes any sort of MX a bit redundant. So this one with the floyd was cool. I just need to figure out a reasonable fix for the fretboard.



That would be a fretboard replacement project...


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> That would be a fretboard replacement project...



Noooooooo. I don't want to send it to the US to have someone do it for a reasonable price. I saw some guys filling holes in wood with mixes of glue/epoxy/wood shavings from the same species - would that not work at least as good as the aristides stealth inlay epoxy bit?

But how much would you expect fretboard replacement to run?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> at least as good as the aristides stealth inlay epoxy bit?
> 
> But how much would you expect fretboard replacement to run?



So terrible? 

Depends on what you want. Pulling the board is the easy part, and if the guitar isn't weirdly proportioned so an LMII or similar ready made board can be fitted, it shouldn't cost substantially more than a full refret. I'd say $500 to $1k low/hi. I probably wouldn't trust the $500 guy unless they're a known quantity.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Noooooooo. I don't want to send it to the US to have someone do it for a reasonable price. I saw some guys filling holes in wood with mixes of glue/epoxy/wood shavings from the same species - would that not work at least as good as the aristides stealth inlay epoxy bit?
> 
> But how much would you expect fretboard replacement to run?



Glad Max chimed in on cost as I had no idea.... that said replacing inlays with epoxy you're pretty much always going to still see the inlay was there, especially on something like ebony


----------



## narad

There's a guy locally who will basically excise the board between those frets are replace it so there's no inlay seams -- I'm planning to do that with the 12th fret on one of my horizons. But doing that like 7 times or whatever for this guitar seems out of the question, and there's no binding to hide it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> There's a guy locally who will basically excise the board between those frets are replace it so there's no inlay seams -- I'm planning to do that with the 12th fret on one of my horizons. But doing that like 7 times or whatever for this guitar seems out of the question, and there's no binding to hide it.


better off just swapping the whole board at that point.


----------



## StevenC

What about painting the board like an Auerswald?


----------



## protest

OR put an Independent Trucks Company logo on the pickguard and show everyone you just really love skateboarding??


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck it, I got it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 103415
> 
> 
> A super nostalgic guitar that finally popped up. I remember seeing this guitar along side an ARX320 and wanting both of them.


The Ibanez-PRS guitar. lol.

Those SZ's were pretty cool. Kinda like their version of the popular PRSs at the time. I always liked the SC guitars, which were around the same time, and where not very known. They were very comfortable.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> The Ibanez-PRS guitar. lol.
> 
> Those SZ's were pretty cool. Kinda like their version of the popular PRSs at the time. I always liked the SC guitars, which were around the same time, and where not very known. They were very comfortable.



PRS? The SZ was aimed squarely at the Schecter C series of the time. They even copied the SDs.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

narad said:


> But I love white explorers, I love white explorers with white pickguards. There's something that just reminds me of old 80s mecha / spaceship animations for whatever reason. And my KL makes any sort of MX a bit redundant. So this one with the floyd was cool. I just need to figure out a reasonable fix for the fretboard.



Ditto, love white (or any colour) Explorers with the white pickguard, everybody obsesses over the Hetfield style but the pickguard adds so much mojo IMO. So rare to see a pickguard AND a Floyd, absolute holy grail! What year is it?


----------



## narad

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Ditto, love white (or any colour) Explorers with the white pickguard, everybody obsesses over the Hetfield style but the pickguard adds so much mojo IMO. So rare to see a pickguard AND a Floyd, absolute holy grail! What year is it?



Guessing from the serial it's 2010, technical house.


----------



## CanserDYI

There's also those Neck Illusions that GuitarJon just demo'd that he's actually really happy with. Seem to be pretty high quality wraps.


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> There's also those Neck Illusions that GuitarJon just demo'd that he's actually really happy with. Seem to be pretty high quality wraps.



I will say the first minute of this video has almost turned me off to the idea for forever:


----------



## CanserDYI

narad said:


> I will say the first minute of this video has almost turned me off to the idea for forever:



Oh nooo let me watch, I havent tried them, but was interested.

EDIT: ohhhh man that was cringey lol still think they might be a decent alternative to a fretboard swap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> PRS? The SZ was aimed squarely at the Schecter C series of the time. They even copied the SDs.



I showed someone an old SZ (and SZR) and the first thing they thought is that it was a Schecter Hellraiser clone.

Speaking of that, I HATE how the SZR series looks, but I love the 3x3 headstock it is. I think it's the Ghostrider headstock? Takes all the uneccesary bulk of the Iceman headstock and slims it down.


----------



## Shask

MaxOfMetal said:


> PRS? The SZ was aimed squarely at the Schecter C series of the time. They even copied the SDs.


I remember everyone at the time comparing them and saying they were trying to get into the PRS market, since PRS was the thing to have at the time, in the late 90's / early 00's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I remember everyone at the time comparing them and saying they were trying to get into the PRS market, since PRS was the thing to have at the time, in the late 90's / early 00's.


It's definitely a mix of both when you think about it. It takes spec cues from Schecter and PRS. Even has a 25'' scale length like a PRS. Both brands were extremely popular at the time, so it makes sense.

At the time, ESP was doing the same. Slowly morphing the LTD Horizon into a Schecter C-1 Hellraiser clone. Releasing a US version of the Potbelly for the PRS market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> I remember everyone at the time comparing them and saying they were trying to get into the PRS market, since PRS was the thing to have at the time, in the late 90's / early 00's.



Who is "everyone" and had they ever played guitar before?


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck it, I got it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 103415
> 
> 
> A super nostalgic guitar that finally popped up. I remember seeing this guitar along side an ARX320 and wanting both of them.


2003-2004 WMI Ibanez gang rise up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> 2003-2004 WMI Ibanez gang rise up


2006*
But still WMI. So it still kinda stands.


----------



## Shask

MaxOfMetal said:


> Who is "everyone" and had they ever played guitar before?
> 
> View attachment 103427
> View attachment 103428
> View attachment 103429


Popular guitar forums at the time.

The 25" scale, wider fretboard, Mahogany wood, set neck, fat round neck, etc.... are closer to PRS than a Schecter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Popular guitar forums at the time.
> 
> The 25" scale, wider fretboard, Mahogany wood, set neck, fat round neck, etc.... are closer to PRS than a Schecter.


I mean all those specs except the 25'' scale fretboard are Schecter C-1 Hellraiser trademarks as well.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Shask said:


> Popular guitar forums at the time.
> 
> The 25" scale, wider fretboard, Mahogany wood, set neck, fat round neck, etc.... are closer to PRS than a Schecter.


Schecter's had some fat necks too around that time period. 

Safe to say Ibanez was going at the carved top super strat market, which Schecter/ESP/LTD/PRS was also focusing heavily on during that period.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> Popular guitar forums at the time.
> 
> The 25" scale, wider fretboard, Mahogany wood, set neck, fat round neck, etc.... are closer to PRS than a Schecter.



The only thing in common between the PRS and SZ are the shorter than 25.5" scale...which Schecter also had with a few 24.75" scale C models. 

All the other stuff is also in common with Schecter C1s of the time period, especially stuff like the pickups that Ibanez had made especially by SD to be similar to the SDs common in Schecters of the time, and the control layout which is far closer to the Schecter than the rotary selector style that PRS used to use. 

Now, for some more context, Ibanez even went to WMI, the manufacturer of the MIK Schecters to make the SZs, not Cortek. Cortek would build later models, but not originally.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay honestly it doesn't matter WHO Ibanez tried to copy with this guitar, all I know is that I'm excited to relive some teenage nostalgia.  

...Now I'm gonna have to get that ARX I saw paired with it.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean all those specs except the 25'' scale fretboard are Schecter C-1 Hellraiser trademarks as well.


Schecter has a much narrower fretboard, which feels way different.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so apparently something they DO share in common with PRS (SE's at least) besides the 25'' scale length is that they apparently use real maple caps under the veneer?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The SZ are at 25.1" (just over when measured actually, at 638mm) scale. They converted the metric to standard for catalogs, and some dealers simplified it further to a flat 25". 

Nut width wise, PRS don't even make a 43mm nut, they go as wide as 42.8mm (1 11/16). 

All minor, but worth mentioning for folks who think there's a huge difference between 42mm and 43mm.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I showed someone an old SZ (and SZR) and the first thing they thought is that it was a Schecter Hellraiser clone.
> 
> Speaking of that, I HATE how the SZR series looks, but I love the 3x3 headstock it is. I think it's the Ghostrider headstock? Takes all the uneccesary bulk of the Iceman headstock and slims it down.


Ooooh I love that headstock, I see a shorter RG8 headstock with inspiration of the Schecter headstock, but better than the schecter one imho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Ooooh I love that headstock, I see a shorter RG8 headstock with inspiration of the Schecter headstock, but better than the schecter one imho.



The RG8 headstock IS pretty much the old Iceman headstock, just made slightly wider at the base to accommodate the massive neck. I would say there's some Schecter influence, but Ibanez used a very similar headstock in the early '90s, before Schecter introduced that headstock in 1998/1999.



Still, though, I do wish the SZ used the more Ibanez-y headstock.


----------



## budda

I guess I have an ngd to get around to..


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Always liked the SZ, even recently thought about picking up one of these to scratch the prestige itch it a not so SSO kind of way:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Always liked the SZ, even recently thought about picking up one of these to scratch the prestige itch it a not so SSO kind of way:
> View attachment 103433



interesting bridge on that. Never noticed the baseplate under them until now.


----------



## Shask

MaxOfMetal said:


> The SZ are at 25.1" (just over when measured actually, at 638mm) scale. They converted the metric to standard for catalogs, and some dealers simplified it further to a flat 25".
> 
> Nut width wise, PRS don't even make a 43mm nut, they go as wide as 42.8mm (1 11/16).
> 
> All minor, but worth mentioning for folks who think there's a huge difference between 42mm and 43mm.


42mm vs 43mm is HUGE. It may not seem like much, but the feel is totally different.

I purposely tend to buy guitars with a 42mm nut.


----------



## protest

Shask said:


> 42mm vs 43mm is HUGE. It may not seem like much, but the feel is totally different.
> 
> I purposely tend to buy guitars with a 42mm nut.



I'm the opposite, can't go lower than 1 11/16". I never knew what it was that made my hands cramp on certain guitars, and then I found the common factor was stuff under 1 11/16".

I can do certain Schecter's, but it's the reason I've never been able to keep an ESP. 1 5/8" is a straight no go for me.


----------



## youngthrasher9

narad said:


> Noooooooo. I don't want to send it to the US to have someone do it for a reasonable price. I saw some guys filling holes in wood with mixes of glue/epoxy/wood shavings from the same species - would that not work at least as good as the aristides stealth inlay epoxy bit?
> 
> But how much would you expect fretboard replacement to run?











Blackout


neckillusions,neck illusions,guitar decals,decals,stickers,guitar graphics, Bass inlays, guitar inlays, bass graphics, removable decals,fingerboard graphicsi




neckillusions.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> Blackout
> 
> 
> neckillusions,neck illusions,guitar decals,decals,stickers,guitar graphics, Bass inlays, guitar inlays, bass graphics, removable decals,fingerboard graphicsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neckillusions.com


If the SZ is a keeper I need to check these out. Although it has a 25.1'' fretboard length... Super fucking weird.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the SZ is a keeper I need to check these out. Although it has a 25.1'' fretboard length... Super fucking weird.



When you round the more traditional scales to the closest millimeter and meet in the middle you get just over 25.1", which is what they are. 

Ibanez was trying to compromise between 24.75" and 25.5" scales, which obviously never really caught on.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Called my sweetwater rep. Looks the Super Crush 100 heads are gonna be shipping sometime between early March and early April. Given that I don’t “need” a third amp, I’ll be preordering one here soon. I sold the triple rectifier and the funds should hit my account next week.


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay honestly it doesn't matter WHO Ibanez tried to copy with this guitar, all I know is that I'm excited to relive some teenage nostalgia.
> 
> ...Now I'm gonna have to get that ARX I saw paired with it.
> 
> View attachment 103430


I gotta poo on this one a bit. The SZ is a really cool axe but Jesus Murphy this one just rubs my eyes wrong. I think I’d take a Yamaha sg over this personally…


----------



## narad

Kiso SV with a busted corner. Hopefully the last of the project donors of 2022:


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Actually I have some things planned, I'll put the trigger on the first good deal I find
Candidates are
Fender Stratocaster
Fender Telecaster
LTD Arrow-100
Schecter Banshee GT FR

I'll get the first good deal around May-June


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Thinking about finally giving the Gibson 500T a try. The SZ comes with those Duncan Designed Ibanez pickups, which seem to be a hybrid of the Duncan Designed HB103 Distortion and Screamin Demon. If itdoesn't work, I've always wanted to try the Gibson 500T.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Thinking about finally giving the Gibson 500T a try. The SZ comes with those Duncan Designed Ibanez pickups, which seem to be a hybrid of the Duncan Designed HB103 Distortion and Screamin Demon. If itdoesn't work, I've always wanted to try the Gibson 500T.


Well the Gibson 500T, Duncan Alt 8, and DiMarzio Titan. A couple of passives I wanna try before I eventually just settle on actives.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Just get a Het Set and be done with it. Yeesh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just get a Het Set and be done with it. Yeesh.


Yeah but I'm lazy and don't want to have to gut another guitar if I don't have to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, wildcard. @KnightBrolaire 's review of the Kent Armstrong Grinder convinced me to try it. Him describing it as adjacent to the BKP Painkiller has me intrigued.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, wildcard. @KnightBrolaire 's review of the Kent Armstrong Grinder convinced me to try it. Him describing it as adjacent to the BKP Painkiller has me intrigued.


If so, that’d be why they are also named after a Judas Priest song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If so, that’d be why they are also named after a Judas Priest song.


....Shit, I didn't even make that connection.


----------



## cmpxchg

Got a set of BKP Impulses for a decent price. Debating whether to put them in my PRS 277 baritone or trim the tabs and put them in my RG652 (and replace the Black Winters that I'm honestly a little over now). Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

protest said:


> I'm the opposite, can't go lower than 1 11/16". I never knew what it was that made my hands cramp on certain guitars, and then I found the common factor was stuff under 1 11/16".
> 
> I can do certain Schecter's, but it's the reason I've never been able to keep an ESP. 1 5/8" is a straight no go for me.



Same here with regards to 43mm an ESP.

With my Aristides looking to be here in the near future, I think I need to get serious about a set of quality monitors for the Axe FX III and recording. The Kali Audio stuff is my main focus, but I’m not sure. Part of me wants to go good, but inexpensive and save up for a pair of super high end monitors, but the other part of me would rather just spend more now and be done with it since I use headphones often still.


----------



## Bearitone

cmpxchg said:


> Got a set of BKP Impulses for a decent price. Debating whether to put them in my PRS 277 baritone or trim the tabs and put them in my RG652 (and replace the Black Winters that I'm honestly a little over now). Suggestions welcome.


I would leave the black winter equipped one alone. Put the impulses in the Baritone. They’re designed around baritones and low tuning


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, wildcard. @KnightBrolaire 's review of the Kent Armstrong Grinder convinced me to try it. Him describing it as adjacent to the BKP Painkiller has me intrigued.


The clips he posted sounded REALLY good. I kinda want to try one now too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

youngthrasher9 said:


> The clips he posted sounded REALLY good. I kinda want to try one now too.


Do it. They're cheap and kick ass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> The clips he posted sounded REALLY good. I kinda want to try one now too.





KnightBrolaire said:


> Do it. They're cheap and kick ass.


Son of a bitch, if they sound good and end up selling out...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bought a Logjam Microlog 2 and a Strymon Flint for a gig last night. Had to learn and arrange 32 pop songs to solo guitar and some songs needed me doing some stomping. As for the Flint, I've always wanted one, and for this gig my Bigsky was just... too big for the board, so the Flint did the job nicely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I didn't even get the SZ in yet and I already wanna get that ARX320.  Nostalgia hits you hard man.


----------



## Steo

Impatience got the better of me. Been waiting a long time for the Hotone Ampero 2 to get to Thomann, and it's still a long way off, so I ordered one from Amazon (us). And a two button switch to expand it. Dreading the customs charges


----------



## technomancer

Bunch of tubes... found a place that actually had some Shuguang 12AX7s at not terrible prices so grabbed some, grabbed the JJ EL34Ls so I have them for my Wizard builds, and some Mullard reissue EL34s as spares.


----------



## technomancer

Oh and this should only be a week or two out now (does it count as a purchase? I paid for it March last year )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> Oh and this should only be a week or two out now (does it count as a purchase? I paid for it March last year )
> 
> View attachment 103595



Your HSH Strat hauling has gone through the roof. Excellent.


----------



## cmpxchg

Bearitone said:


> I would leave the black winter equipped one alone. Put the impulses in the Baritone. They’re designed around baritones and low tuning


I still want to put something different in the RG than the BWs, but good call on trying them in the baritone. The Impulse set sounds great in that thing; the low end is still big but clear, the EQ is nicely flat overall, and the whole guitar feels easy to play.

also shoutout @KnightBrolaire for raving about the Impulse enough for me to take a chance on them and thank you for your A+ pickup thread


----------



## youngthrasher9

I have a buxom boost on order, I can’t wait to give it a shot. My buyer got the triple rec on delivery today so assuming everything is kosher I’ll be ordering my super crush 100 tomorrow. So stoked.


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Your HSH Strat hauling has gone through the roof. Excellent.



Two so far... though one of those Fender CS will likely come home if the right one shows up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GFS Crunch Rail for $20.
Just
because 
Something for the parts drawer

Also I got my friend to buy a EHX Small Clone because he;s a massive Nirvana fan looking to get back into guitar. Now him not shutting up about it is making me want to get a EHX Neo Clone. I'm so close to getting one, but I remember my last one being a noisy sumbitch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Oh and this should only be a week or two out now (does it count as a purchase? I paid for it March last year )
> 
> View attachment 103595


If I don't hear a Mick Mars riff on this thing, you're legally obligated to return it.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I don't hear a Mick Mars riff on this thing, you're legally obligated to return it.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I bought a ton of shit. At least by my normal metric. Amp, noise gate, mic stand, mic cable, strings, etc!


----------



## kmanick

I'm pretty much all set for gear now but if I do add anything else it will be one of the original RG550's. I've had a few over the years and I regret not keeping one around.
I'd love to grab a Tremoverb, a Roadster or a Mark IV but the prices are through the roof now and I would not use it with my band so unless I found an unbelievable deal ....... that ain't happening.


----------



## Jake

Strandberg Plini model on the way. Excited to be back into the headless and multiscale world.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...So far it seems like I didn't need to buy those pickups.  I just got the SZ and it sounds fine as is. 

Then agian I'm only tuning it to standard. If I went a bit lower, I can see it suffering, but as is... it's a fine E-standard thrasher or Drop D guitar for Tool or LoG riffage.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Mesa Boogie OS 4x12. Got some big store credit I won in some contest and I'm splurging on a brand spanking new one. The smell of fresh glue and tolex.


----------



## guillermo701

I am addicted to Kiesels now


----------



## Voodoo Marshall

Just made it about a month ago...Schecter Omen Elite 7-string. Got it "used" from a shop in GA from Reverb, their wall model so basically new. New ones are sitting on container ships and not getting US-bound until June (and that was before Ukraine, fucking Putin). Guitar is fucking awesome and I'm amazed at what you can get in the $500-$600 range.


----------



## smck96

I have a duncan JB on the way for my player strat as the single coil bridge isnt really cutting it for what I play, then im just waiting on the epiphone mkh 7 string to come out. Jackson HT7 is still a possibility but I really like LP customs and 7 string LPs just have a cool vibe


----------



## dorqus

Probably one of the following - newer computer for doing home recordings on, or a Digitech Whammy V Pedal (Also trying to sell off a bunch of acoustics to help pay for these), or a small USB MIDI controller for programming drums, etc. It's pretty painful to do it on a computer keyboard for me. And if I ever wanted to add a synth/keyboard part, well then yeah it's a no brainer.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

dorqus said:


> Probably one of the following - newer computer for doing home recordings on, or a Digitech Whammy V Pedal (Also trying to sell off a bunch of acoustics to help pay for these), or a small USB MIDI controller for programming drums, etc. It's pretty painful to do it on a computer keyboard for me. And if I ever wanted to add a synth/keyboard part, well then yeah it's a no brainer.


really loving my mac mini M1 I picked up recently, super slick for all things music


----------



## dorqus

Jeffrey Bain said:


> really loving my mac mini M1 I picked up recently, super slick for all things music


Yep - been eyeing those on offerup.com, just have not pulled the trigger. My Dad just upgraded from his 2014(?) MBP to a 2021 Mabook Air, so he's giving me his old MBP. CUrrently using a 2012(?) Mac Mini with an old-school hard drive and it's super slow and beach balls alot. I really should just pull the trigger on the M1 MacMini, my wife has one and it's super duper fast.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

dorqus said:


> Yep - been eyeing those on offerup.com, just have not pulled the trigger. My Dad just upgraded from his 2014(?) MBP to a 2021 Mabook Air, so he's giving me his old MBP. CUrrently using a 2012(?) Mac Mini with an old-school hard drive and it's super slow and beach balls alot. I really should just pull the trigger on the M1 MacMini, my wife has one and it's super duper fast.


yeah shocking how fast it is lmao I sprung for the 16gb of RAM version and it just flies


----------



## dorqus

Jeffrey Bain said:


> yeah shocking how fast it is lmao I sprung for the 16gb of RAM version and it just flies


yep I did the same for my wife, and insisted when my Dad got his new MacBook Air that he also splurge for the 16gb of RAM. Definitely worth the extra few $$ up front!


----------



## Koldunya

The Schecter Daniel Firth Hellraiser 5. Going to replace the black fluence pickups with white, assuming I like them like I think I will. Then the black ones will go into my Stiletto Studio 5.






to (janky/quick and dirty photoshop...)


----------



## Toejam

Arrived two days ago. 2012 EBMM Steve Morse Y2D with mahogany body instead of poplar, pau ferro board, roasted maple neck, stainless steel frets.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Toejam said:


> Arrived two days ago. 2012 EBMM Steve Morse Y2D with mahogany body instead of poplar, pau ferro board, roasted maple neck, stainless steel frets.


Nice!


----------



## dorqus

Koldunya said:


> The Schecter Daniel Firth Hellraiser 5. Going to replace the black fluence pickups with white, assuming I like them like I think I will. Then the black ones will go into my Stiletto Studio 5.
> 
> That's one sharp looking bass!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Toejam said:


> Arrived two days ago. 2012 EBMM Steve Morse Y2D with mahogany body instead of poplar, pau ferro board, roasted maple neck, stainless steel frets.


I'm curious about the pickups. No one *EVER* talks about Steve Morse's DiMarzios.


----------



## Toejam

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm curious about the pickups. No one *EVER* talks about Steve Morse's DiMarzios.


They're a medium output and sound great! 250k pots are stock with these, and the volume/tone controls are pretty interactive, lots of tones/dynamics to be had. 

The wiring is full bridge humbucker, humbucker + single coil in parallel, single coil, bridge and neck humbucker in parallel, then full neck humbucker.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I ordered an HSH from Instrumental (SFTY3+Alnico 5 middle) set to replace the Ionizer set in my avatar guitar. The Ionizers were ok, but nothing special and I'm finally at a place where I feel like I should replace them. I'm thinking I should have gone with an SFTY4b+Alnico5+SFTY3n, but we'll see.


----------



## DECEMBER

Digitech FreqOut. I record with mics in an apartment and can't get loud enough to get real feedback.


----------



## technomancer

Just scored a Fender CS loaded pickguard with hand wound 1969 pickups. Now the question is do I mod my CS strat or do another partscaster....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Just scored a Fender CS loaded pickguard with hand wound 1969 pickups. Now the question is do I mod my CS strat or do another partscaster....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Just scored a Fender CS loaded pickguard with hand wound 1969 pickups. Now the question is do I mod my CS strat or do another partscaster....


You got the Mick Marscaster. Now do a Jake E Leecaster

...Also I like this SZ so much I'm debating on getting another.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 103849



Is that a vote for mod or do another build 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You got the Mick Marscaster. Now do a Jake E Leecaster
> 
> ...Also I like this SZ so much I'm debating on getting another.



Nah this is part of my ongoing Blackmore fetish  Unless the Marscaster really blows me away I'll probably just swap the guard in the strat as I'm not sure I have the patience to wait for another build. The Mars was supposed to take 4 months and was closer to 12...

If I was after a Jake I'd probably just buy a sig 

The SZ is one of the few Ibanez I haven't played...


----------



## Haipong

Hey guys,

Just got myself a late Christmas present. Music Man Majesty 7 Blue Honu, 2020. 










And currently waiting for an Ibanez RG5170B-BK










Cheers guys! Wishing everyone a good weekend and play guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Haipong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got myself a late Christmas present. Music Man Majesty 7 Blue Honu, 2020.
> 
> View attachment 103874
> 
> 
> View attachment 103876
> 
> 
> View attachment 103877
> 
> 
> And currently waiting for an Ibanez RG5170B-BK
> 
> View attachment 103878
> 
> 
> View attachment 103879
> 
> 
> View attachment 103880
> 
> 
> Cheers guys! Wishing everyone a good weekend and play guitar



Great pair, dude! Impeccable taste!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So on a whim I decided to put that Crunchy Rails in my Strat... Kinda reminds me of a Bill Lawrence L500XL? Very twangy high end. Definitely not as clear or dynamic, but if you can get one for cheap it's a good stand-in.


----------



## Giest

Toejam said:


> Arrived two days ago. 2012 EBMM Steve Morse Y2D with mahogany body instead of poplar, pau ferro board, roasted maple neck, stainless steel frets.




That is bonkers, great score especially with the mahogany. I've always loved his music and the Dregs, want to buy one of these sixes just to hang on the wall but can't bring myself to write the check.


----------



## Giest

I need to get a PA system for rhythm guitar tracks, but I don't know shit about PA systems.


----------



## spacebard

I just bought this.

CKK Electronics Scream Honey SH-1N-M



S C R E A M H O N E Y-S H-1 N-M


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm trying to decide what to do for this year's gear purchases.

1. continue to build out my mic collection
2. get a hardware compressor and mic pre just because I want to know what the real thing is like vs my UAD stuff......... (which I'm guessing at my current mixing level skills it won't matter)
3. get another 5 string bass and another 7 string guitar if I can find any that I like. 
4. I kinda need to save up for a new desktop PC too. I've been in macbook pro land for ages and I feel like it's time to go back to PC land once GPU prices go down (if they do much) I'm kind of trying to wait until after I move next year before doing this though)

I should probably make a thread on this, but I'm too lazy to do it right now.


None of the options seem great for this year given the mess that 2022 is so far. Building out my mic collection kind of seems like the most sensible plan to me if I push building a new PC to late next year.....but I really kinda want to try out a hardware vocal chain just to see what it's like


----------



## WarMachine

After i get my Razorback paid off (which should be sometime during the summer) probably a Lewitt 440 to start laying down vocals again. I'm finally living somewhere i can do wtf i want to and i've got a good sized closet to convert to a nice vocal booth.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Well, in addition to the incoming RGD, I did something....







 In a few weeks or so they're both coming home.


----------



## lewis

I'm seriously wanting a 30inch, 6 string baritone.


----------



## CanserDYI

lewis said:


> I'm seriously wanting a 30inch, 6 string baritone.


Same man, same. Sounds super fun.


----------



## Bearitone

lewis said:


> I'm seriously wanting a 30inch, 6 string baritone.


Agile would be the way to go imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Agile would be the way to go imo


Schecter makes (made) a couple as well.


----------



## Millul

I'm eyeing a dirt-cheap Ibanez S Prestige (S1625)...will prob snag it up shortly.
Also kinda thinking about something black with gold hardware, and an Ibanez AZ as well...

And, last but not least, considering getting one or 2 Joyo Bantamps (I have the Zombie II)


----------



## protest




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wanna get a Catalinbread SFT again. I had one briefly and sold it because I felt it could use more gain. Got one of those Matamp preamp pedals and uh... was shocked to find it didn't sound too far off from the SFT.  So I'm probably gonna get the SFT, run it into my Axe 3, and boost it with a clean boost in the Axe. My biggest issue with the Axe is the lack of sludgy amps. Closest thing I can find is the Orange bass amp.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wanna get a Catalinbread SFT again. I had one briefly and sold it because I felt it could use more gain. Got one of those Matamp preamp pedals and uh... was shocked to find it didn't sound too far off from the SFT.  So I'm probably gonna get the SFT, run it into my Axe 3, and boost it with a clean boost in the Axe. My biggest issue with the Axe is the lack of sludgy amps. Closest thing I can find is the Orange bass amp.


Why not do some EQing to make an amp a little more sludgy?


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wanna get a Catalinbread SFT again. I had one briefly and sold it because I felt it could use more gain. Got one of those Matamp preamp pedals and uh... was shocked to find it didn't sound too far off from the SFT.  So I'm probably gonna get the SFT, run it into my Axe 3, and boost it with a clean boost in the Axe. My biggest issue with the Axe is the lack of sludgy amps. Closest thing I can find is the Orange bass amp.


Remind me to send you my sludge preset. Starring a heavily modded AD200


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why not do some EQing to make an amp a little more sludgy?


Trust me, I've tried. I remember having the SFT and all it needed was a boost.


budda said:


> Remind me to send you my sludge preset. Starring a heavily modded AD200


That's actually what I used as well.  Wish they'd do like Line 6 did and throw in a Matamp-made Orange.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trust me, I've tried. I remember having the SFT and all it needed was a boost.
> 
> That's actually what I used as well.  Wish they'd do like Line 6 did and throw in a Matamp-made Orange.


Well that bites. I was thinking maybe some pre-EQ would work.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trust me, I've tried. I remember having the SFT and all it needed was a boost.
> 
> That's actually what I used as well.  Wish they'd do like Line 6 did and throw in a Matamp-made Orange.


Have you swapped the tone stack yet?


----------



## Sean1197

Peavey 6534+ to go along side my modded xxx


----------



## thebeesknees22

I just upgraded to Cubase 12. It's out as of today.

Went ahead and pulled the trigger mostly due to the editing, and vari audio, and Logic editor updates. I'll do a deeper dive later.


----------



## Triple-J

Bagged the SD Black Winter set in a custom colour for the KM7 I bought a few months back as I just don't get along with the Nazgul/Sentient set in it.


----------



## Asphyxia

Just ordered this Balaguer Thicket 7 string.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Asphyxia said:


> Just ordered this Balaguer Thicket 7 string.


Low key wish they would call the ERG model Thiccet not Thicket.


----------



## Bearitone

Asphyxia said:


> Just ordered this Balaguer Thicket 7 string.


Woah that’s sick. Love the burl and that’s a classy headstock shape.


----------



## budda

There is a fairly cheap mjt/allparts tele that I just sent a PM about. My strat needs to sell


----------



## StevenC

I ordered another custom fuzz from Expresso. This one is going to be a bit more complicated than the last one.


----------



## Asphyxia

Bearitone said:


> Woah that’s sick. Love the burl and that’s a classy headstock shape.


Hopefully the finished looks like the mock up.


----------



## Toejam

Giest said:


> That is bonkers, great score especially with the mahogany. I've always loved his music and the Dregs, want to buy one of these sixes just to hang on the wall but can't bring myself to write the check.


Thanks! I almost bought a blue/purple burst with non-recessed Floyd with standard poplar body, but this with honeyburst and mahogany body just spoke to me, plus the wife is awesome and encouraged me to get it.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> lord help me


Early birthday present I guess. If I hate the neck I can send it back but generally I can get along with most everything that isn't U-shaped.


----------



## budda

I tried a really nice 2020 lp standard today but its clearly used and priced as new. We’ll see if they haggle and take my strat.


----------



## Millul

Collective SSO opinion check: a PRS CE is for sale, for 1500€ - natural ash with light "reddish" burst edges, i think is some sort of limited edition from 2005 or so?
It looks great (amazing ash grain, slightly flames neck, birds...) aside from the bridge chrome but I don't really care about that.

Does the price sound reasonable?


----------



## budda

Millul said:


> Collective SSO opinion check: a PRS CE is for sale, for 1500€ - natural ash with light "reddish" burst edges, i think is some sort of limited edition from 2005 or so?
> It looks great (amazing ash grain, slightly flames neck, birds...) aside from the bridge chrome but I don't really care about that.
> 
> Does the price sound reasonable?


CE with birds makes me think its a 20th anniversary. It’d cost about that or a bit more in CAD so I’d say if you dig it, go for it. 

I tried an ‘89 CE24 on consignment yesterday, and the strings were so dead and gone I didnt play it long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Me: I'm gonna look for an EMG Het Set or Jim Root Set
Reverb: Nah, you're gonna buy this Gibson 500T for really cheap
Me:... Sigh *buys*


----------



## Toejam

budda said:


> CE with birds makes me think its a 20th anniversary. It’d cost about that or a bit more in CAD so I’d say if you dig it, go for it.
> 
> I tried an ‘89 CE24 on consignment yesterday, and the strings were so dead and gone I didnt play it long.


The CEs now all have birds since they were brought back in 2016. When they were started in 1988 until they were diiscontinued in 2008, they only had abalone dots.


----------



## budda

Toejam said:


> The CEs now all have birds since they were brought back in 2016. When they were started in 1988 until they were diiscontinued in 2008, they only had abalone dots.


Then is he looking at a swamp ash special?


----------



## Millul

budda said:


> Then is he looking at a swamp ash special?



Yes, correct! Swap Ash Special 20th anniversary, that's the one!


----------



## budda

Given you're overseas I'd say that's probably a reasonable price yeah.


----------



## Toejam

budda said:


> Then is he looking at a swamp ash special?


Either a Swamp Ash Special if it's got the middle single coil, or he's got the year wrong and it's a newer limited editon model.


----------



## Toejam

Guess it's the SAS then. Very cool, decent price.


----------



## Millul

Thanks guys, will update if I end up snatching it!


----------



## budda

Millul said:


> Thanks guys, will update if I end up snatching it!


Theres a wraptail one in toronto (iirc they had trems) but im not an HSH guy and singlecuts have a hold on me rn.


----------



## Millul

budda said:


> Theres a wraptail one in toronto (iirc they had trems) but im not an HSH guy and singlecuts have a hold on me rn.



Yep the one I'm looking at has a trem - not much of an HSH guy myself, but I've learned to live with the middle PU


----------



## budda

Millul said:


> Yep the one I'm looking at has a trem - not much of an HSH guy myself, but I've learned to live with the middle PU


Drop it all the way down and go.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I want to find a black EMG SLV to match the black 58s in my Player Strat. Possibly a black pearloid HSS for my gf’s Strat as well as an EMG humbucker in ivory or chrome as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i forgot i have a jim root daemonum set lying around. I should prob buy another guitar to put them in


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> i forgot i have a jim root daemonum set lying around. I should prob buy another guitar to put them in


This is the way...


----------



## laxu

Well, picked up a used Axe-Fx 3 Mk2. Should arrive in a few days. I figured with the current world situation being what it is, might as well go ahead and try the big boy and see how I like it compared to my FM3.


----------



## Millul

Joyo Preamp House on the way - wanted a decent sounding, cheap, no-digital-menus, somewhat versatile mini rig for headphone/monitors playing, and this looks to be it.
Hopefully I like the built in cab sim, so I don't need to add a Cab Box or Mooer Radar to it...let's see!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinkin about getting one of the Neo rotary pedals. Either the Micro Vent or the Mini Vent II. Leaning more towards the Mini because even though it's not AS tweakable, it has 2 separate switces for the ramp, plus you can switch between the voicings. 

Or does anyone know how the EHX Lester K compares? The Vent sounds like the closest thing to the old H&K Rotospheres from what I can tell.

...Or finding another Ibanez SZ/ARX.


----------



## Emperoff

I'm extremely GAS'd by the Dover GVP Preamp pedal. The thing never appears for sale used and there's no way I'm paying the retail price plus import taxes.

And so my watch begins...


----------



## ATRguitar91

Emperoff said:


> I'm extremely GAS'd by the Dover GVP Preamp pedal. The thing never appears for sale used and there's no way I'm paying the retail price plus import taxes.
> 
> And so my watch begins...


Never heard of this before, but I want one now! Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinkin about getting one of the Neo rotary pedals. Either the Micro Vent or the Mini Vent II. Leaning more towards the Mini because even though it's not AS tweakable, it has 2 separate switces for the ramp, plus you can switch between the voicings.
> 
> Or does anyone know how the EHX Lester K compares? The Vent sounds like the closest thing to the old H&K Rotospheres from what I can tell.
> 
> ...Or finding another Ibanez SZ/ARX.



Okay I need to stop watching demos because the Mini Vent sounds so damn good. uuugh


----------



## Tree

Having trouble deciding between a standard Duncan Distortion or a Black Winter for my D standard/Drop C fiddle. 

On one hand, I love the big, blooming low end and low mid growl of the Black Winter. On the other hand, the Distortion is just a bit tighter while still having a lot of the same sonic characteristics of the BW. 

Also having a hard time deciding between 3 different mid tier import guitars for my jack of all trades 7


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay I need to stop watching demos because the Mini Vent sounds so damn good. uuugh



I have this saved as a bookmark called "what the fuck"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I have this saved as a bookmark called "what the fuck"




Fuck you


----------



## rokket2005

I kind of want to pick up a power amp to use my cabs again rather than my frfr. Is there anything better/worth it to go for over the Fryette PS2? Price isn't really a factor, but I just want something that sounds really good, and the PS2 is half as much as Fryettes other power amps besides the PS100.


----------



## cmpxchg

Tree said:


> Having trouble deciding between a standard Duncan Distortion or a Black Winter for my D standard/Drop C fiddle.
> 
> On one hand, I love the big, blooming low end and low mid growl of the Black Winter. On the other hand, the Distortion is just a bit tighter while still having a lot of the same sonic characteristics of the BW.
> 
> Also having a hard time deciding between 3 different mid tier import guitars for my jack of all trades 7


I just took some Black Winters out of my RG652 that's been alternating between D/C# standard and drop C for the past three years. I like the Black Winters a lot, don't get me wrong, but that growl adds a specific quality to pick attack that grew tiring after a while. To be fair, they did sound unbelievably good for death metal and I don't think I could lower them quite as much as I wanted in that guitar. Ordered a set of Titans to try out as something different, but I suspect I'll order something from Elysian when he starts taking orders again (or maybe I put the Black Winters back in).


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Here's my new rig. Since I'm in a new country and I don't have any of my things except for my 8 string Jackson SLAT. I tried going unplugged but then I couldn't practice any metal rythm playing. And the tuner apps on the phone really sucked. 

It actually sounds pretty nice considering the price and size..


----------



## CanserDYI

Asphyxia said:


> Just ordered this Balaguer Thicket 7 string.


Please do a NGD write up on this, very very interested in hearing about the process.


----------



## Asphyxia

CanserDYI said:


> Please do a NGD write up on this, very very interested in hearing about the process.


Will do. I'm interested to see what a $495 solid top Buckeye Burl looks like. My guess is not what I imagined when I impulse ordered a custom guitar lol
Balaguer does good work though.


----------



## Tree

cmpxchg said:


> I just took some Black Winters out of my RG652 that's been alternating between D/C# standard and drop C for the past three years. I like the Black Winters a lot, don't get me wrong, but that growl adds a specific quality to pick attack that grew tiring after a while. To be fair, they did sound unbelievably good for death metal and I don't think I could lower them quite as much as I wanted in that guitar. Ordered a set of Titans to try out as something different, but I suspect I'll order something from Elysian when he starts taking orders again (or maybe I put the Black Winters back in).



This will mostly be for death metal riffing, or I guess tech/prog death like Gorod and Decrepit Birth. And occasional melodeath and metalcore chugging.

I've been considering smaller boutique-y guys like Elysian or Guitarmory but the lack of direct comparisons makes the plunge hard to take when I can go with a more known quality.


----------



## Tree

Tree said:


> This will mostly be for death metal riffing, or I guess tech/prog death like Gorod and Decrepit Birth. And occasional melodeath and metalcore chugging.
> 
> I've been considering smaller boutique-y guys like Elysian or Guitarmory but the lack of direct comparisons makes the plunge hard to take when I can go with a more known quality.


Well I’ve got a Black Winter on the way 
Pitbull Audio sent me a discount since it’s been sitting in my cart for days.


----------



## ATRguitar91

rokket2005 said:


> I kind of want to pick up a power amp to use my cabs again rather than my frfr. Is there anything better/worth it to go for over the Fryette PS2? Price isn't really a factor, but I just want something that sounds really good, and the PS2 is half as much as Fryettes other power amps besides the PS100.


There was a recent poweramp thread you may want to check out. If you don't need the reactive load capability, the KSR PA-50 seems awesome and would be my choice if price wasn't an issue.

If solid state is an option, I've always been keen to try one of the Matrix amps and you can't go wrong with a PA poweramp for tons of headroom. Solid state gives you the option to use the baked in poweramp modelling.


----------



## ATRguitar91

After years of pining for one, I ordered a KSR Ceres. The used prices have been high since its release, but I got a good enough deal that I'll easily be able to get my money back if I decide it's not for me, which I doubt.

I've been using my preamp pedals less and less lately thanks to the Stomp, but last night I was messing around with my Tight Metal Pro and there's just some magic to that pedal that I don't get from the HX models.

So I'm hoping that the Ceres will be the same. I doubt there will ever be a KSR model on the Stomp anyways, so this will get me an amp sound that I can't get otherwise. And I'm never going to be buying an actual KSR amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> After years of pining for one, I ordered a KSR Ceres. The used prices have been high since its release, but I got a good enough deal that I'll easily be able to get my money back if I decide it's not for me, which I doubt.
> 
> I've been using my preamp pedals less and less lately thanks to the Stomp, but last night I was messing around with my Tight Metal Pro and there's just some magic to that pedal that I don't get from the HX models.
> 
> So I'm hoping that the Ceres will be the same. I doubt there will ever be a KSR model on the Stomp anyways, so this will get me an amp sound that I can't get otherwise. And I'm never going to be buying an actual KSR amp.


The Ceres is sweet. If you liked the Mark IV on the Stomp, you'll dig the Ceres. Similar in which they're both tight and dry, but the Ceres has a lot more high end (that can be tweaked out of course). Shit I've even been thinking about getting a Ceres again because I miss that thing.  Had to ditch mine becauseI think it was faulty. 

Also on a different note. I like the Gibson 500T. A lot. Thinking about getting a DiMarzio PAF Pro or PAF Joe to pair with it in the neck.


----------



## Steo

Going to get a Prs mt 15 in a few days.


----------



## budda

Love seeing used guitars for new prices. Makes me think just buy a new one


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Love seeing used guitars for new prices. Makes me think just buy a new one


Love seeing used pedals at prices surpassing their cost new.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you liked the Mark IV on the Stomp, you'll dig the Ceres. Similar in which they're both tight and dry, but the Ceres has a lot more high end (that can be tweaked out of course).


I do indeed dig the Mark IV model, and I've always felt the Theta was pretty tight and dry and it's one of my favorite preamps.

So I think I'll like what the Ceres has to offer.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Love seeing used pedals at prices surpassing their cost new.


Glad i dont need to look .

Nearly all les pauls on kijiji are within $200 of a new one, regardless of age. I tried a new one, if it were nicer I woulda bought it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Glad i dont need to look .
> 
> Nearly all les pauls on kijiji are within $200 of a new one, regardless of age. I tried a new one, if it were nicer I woulda bought it


Lol. No one wants to leave any money on the table, but no one wants to buy gear at reasonable market prices because they gotta have a deal.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol. No one wants to leave any money on the table, but no one wants to buy gear at reasonable market prices because they gotta have a deal.


My last LP was reasonable value for a quarter century old guitar with no crazy wear but not a closet queen either. Everything except a 97 standard on consignment is the ridiculous price. Also an R8 out West - but i dont know the differences between older and the “new one” i tried this week.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Suhr SSH+/SSV and a trem stopper for the PRS


----------



## Crungy

More Ibanezeseses: Saber 6 or 7, AZES40, Iceman, Apex30, 7420's and 7620's. 

Odd for me but kind of wanting something Gibson like an SG.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> My last LP was reasonable value for a quarter century old guitar with no crazy wear but not a closet queen either. Everything except a 97 standard on consignment is the ridiculous price. Also an R8 out West - but i dont know the differences between older and the “new one” i tried this week.


Honestly, I love Ace, Perry, Zakk, Randy, etc., but I can’t for the life of me feel like an LP is “me,” if you know what I mean. The electronics layout is too rigid with a real one (ie, two humbuckers or P90s, three way, 4 pots), and the LP like guitars (LTD, etc) tend to get rid of knobs. I’d rather have an Explorer type.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

Tree said:


> Well I’ve got a Black Winter on the way
> Pitbull Audio sent me a discount since it’s been sitting in my cart for days.


For playing Decrepit Birth type of stuff, melo-death and heavy tight chugging the Black Winter works extremely well for that.
So that was probably a sound choice.
The Distortion is awesome too but there's something about the full bodied sound of the BW that just works extremely well for what you describe.


----------



## Tree

SubsonicDoom99 said:


> For playing Decrepit Birth type of stuff, melo-death and heavy tight chugging the Black Winter works extremely well for that.
> So that was probably a sound choice.
> The Distortion is awesome too but there's something about the full bodied sound of the BW that just works extremely well for what you describe.



Yeah, I’m actually super stoked! The tracking hasn’t updated in over a day though 
But that’s just typical USPS nowadays.


----------



## technomancer

Starting another MJT partscaster build, this one based around a heavy relic version of Vito Brattas strat he had before he got his ESPs. So 3 tone sunburst, big headstock, floyd, HS with 3 way switch, single volume with a push push switch for bridge south coil. Hopefully this one doesn't take a year to get completed 

Guitar can be seen in this video


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Love seeing used pedals at prices surpassing their cost new.


Right? Makes me want to just invest in a good soldering iron station and start building stuff off of PedalPCB. When even used becomes out of reach, DIY is the answer imo


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Right? Makes me want to just invest in a good soldering iron station and start building stuff off of PedalPCB. When even used becomes out of reach, DIY is the answer imo


True, but I’m not keen on inhaling solder fumes.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> True, but I’m not keen on inhaling solder fumes.



Buy a small vent fan with with a charcoal filter? I build amps and pedals and don't have any problem as long as I pay attention to what I'm doing with the fan on.

I think mine was $12 IIRC


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> True, but I’m not keen on inhaling solder fumes.


I feel you. A good soldering station setup will have that taken care of but again, its an investment. Cheap pedals for life if you want to go that route though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> True, but I’m not keen on inhaling solder fumes.


I solder a lot and it hasn't screwed me up

*says resident undecisive gear flipper*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The idea of cancer from soldering leaves me solidly in the “no thanks” category.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The idea of cancer from soldering leaves me solidly in the “no thanks” category.



Unless you are literally planning on making it your full time job with no protection or ventilation you are not going to get cancer from building pedals.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The idea of cancer from soldering leaves me solidly in the “no thanks” category.


I’m not trying to be a dick but as someone who worked extensively in the natural food industry and lived in CA for years, I can tell you, the list of known carcinogens is longer than the circumference of the earth in fine print. 

The reality is that to live a life a of pure avoidance is both nearly impossible and outright miserable. Preventative maintenance / proper precautions are possible, especially with PPE. (See the mention of vent fans)


----------



## Shask

Bearitone said:


> Right? Makes me want to just invest in a good soldering iron station and start building stuff off of PedalPCB. When even used becomes out of reach, DIY is the answer imo


I have probably built like 70 pedals in the last year. I am having lots of fun building all kinds of things.


----------



## oniduder

new mac studio compooper

and i bought used eminence em12s (4) and a used decent cabinet on the cheap via guitar center to load dem bad bois in

peace


----------



## youngthrasher9

Canceled my orange super crush order because gasoline is so expensive now that I can’t justify $500 tied up in an amp I don’t technically need. If I sell the tiny terror combo down the line I’ll think about it but right now, nah.


----------



## laxu

youngthrasher9 said:


> Canceled my orange super crush order because gasoline is so expensive now that I can’t justify $500 tied up in an amp I don’t technically need. If I sell the tiny terror combo down the line I’ll think about it but right now, nah.


Man you are really bad at fueling your GAS!


----------



## NoodleFace

I loved my axe FX so much I'm selling my 6505 for a poweramp (matrix probably). I thought I was all done with buying gear until I got it... What a fuckin idiot


----------



## Tree

NoodleFace said:


> I loved my axe FX so much I'm selling my 6505 for a poweramp (matrix probably). I thought I was all done with buying gear until I got it... What a fuckin idiot


No one is ever really *done *buying gear. Just done for a certain period of time. At least for as long as places like this exist to remind us “what if I had (insert piece of gear or guitar in here)”.


----------



## NoodleFace

Tree said:


> No one is ever really *done *buying gear. Just done for a certain period of time. At least for as long as places like this exist to remind us “what if I had (insert piece of gear or guitar in here)”.


I mean I was done for awhile... Lasted a goddamn month


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a B stock EMG SL20 and two HSS Stratocaster pickguards. I'm going to put the 85 in my girlfriend's standard Strat with some ivory SLVs and EXG+SPC controls. The black SLVs will go in my Player Strat. If I want, I can set the Player Strat up HSH (58/SLV/58) or HSS (58/SLV/SLV) and the pickups will match.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

NoodleFace said:


> I loved my axe FX so much I'm selling my 6505 for a poweramp (matrix probably). I thought I was all done with buying gear until I got it... What a fuckin idiot



Why not just use the 6505 for a power amp via fx loop return? Size/weight?


----------



## NoodleFace

Turd Ferguson said:


> Why not just use the 6505 for a power amp via fx loop return? Size/weight?


I'm doing that now in our practice space but no way in hell I'm gigging with that setup.


----------



## technomancer

A Floyd R7 locking nut if I can freaking find a chrome one in stock anywhere...

EDIT: finally found some... had to buy 2 to meet the minimum order for the place, but oh well.


----------



## budda

NoodleFace said:


> I loved my axe FX so much I'm selling my 6505 for a poweramp (matrix probably). I thought I was all done with buying gear until I got it... What a fuckin idiot


The axe meant buying guitars I like since every sound Ive wanted Ive gotten. Its nice. 

Oh yeah, got a limited run R8 yesterday…


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Bought a 2 channel Triple Rectifier off of GC's website for a not awful price considering the times. Probably a lil bit risky considering the fact that the amp has so much glass and that tubes have all but disappeared because of the war. It's been awhile since I've had a 2 channel Rectifier so I'm excited. Guitar Center used seems like the only place to find good prices these days.


----------



## Bearitone

NoodleFace said:


> I mean I was done for awhile... Lasted a goddamn month


I’m on a roll of 4 months no new gear, except for picks and strings. Not out of shear discipline though. I’m just being suffocated with bills.


----------



## Shask

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> Bought a 2 channel Triple Rectifier off of GC's website for a not awful price considering the times. Probably a lil bit risky considering the fact that the amp has so much glass and that tubes have all but disappeared because of the war. It's been awhile since I've had a 2 channel Rectifier so I'm excited. Guitar Center used seems like the only place to find good prices these days.


Few amps sound as massive as a 2-Channel Triple Recto. I was jamming mine last night. Amazing amps!


----------



## Millul

So, the PRS I was eyeing got sold, to someone else.
Meanwhile, I got the Joyo Preamp House and, it's not bad! Especially liking the EVH, JCM900 and Engl models.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Shask said:


> Few amps sound as massive as a 2-Channel Triple Recto. I was jamming mine last night. Amazing amps!



Are the 3 channel Multi Watt Triple Rectos any good compared to the old 2 channels? I got someone local to me selling one for 1.3k, but I know nothing about Rectos aside from Roadkings.


----------



## RevDrucifer

NoodleFace said:


> I loved my axe FX so much I'm selling my 6505 for a poweramp (matrix probably). I thought I was all done with buying gear until I got it... What a fuckin idiot



I picked up a TC Electronics BAM200 over the weekend because I wanted to add a second 2x12 cab to my FM9 rig, unless you’re dead set on going to a rack mounted power amp, I’d consider one or two of those. I’m really impressed with the BAM. I’ve got a Duncan Powerstage 170 and dug it, but there’s something about the BAM I dig just a bit more. You can set the EQ so it’s quite flat, but there’s something I can’t quite describe that has a bit more dynamic feel to it than the 170.

I actually came into this thread to post that I’m getting another BAM200 to replace the 170. For $160 it’s a no-brainer.


----------



## youngthrasher9

MASS DEFECT said:


> Are the 3 channel Multi Watt Triple Rectos any good compared to the old 2 channels? I got someone local to me selling one for 1.3k, but I know nothing about Rectos aside from Roadkings.


The multi-watt’s are more popular than the older 3-channel rectifiers by a wide margin, but from what I’ve seen $1300 is pretty market standard for a MW. If you’re looking for a great deal I’d say offer him a little less.


----------



## ATRguitar91

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m really impressed with the BAM. I’ve got a Duncan Powerstage 170 and dug it, but there’s something about the BAM I dig just a bit more. You can set the EQ so it’s quite flat, but there’s something I can’t quite describe that has a bit more dynamic feel to it than the 170.
> 
> I actually came into this thread to post that I’m getting another BAM200 to replace the 170. For $160 it’s a no-brainer.


Very interesting, do you just keep the EQ at noon? 

It presumably has a preamp stage that shapes the tone before hitting the poweramp, while the powerstage is just a straight Class D poweramp. I'm surprised it doesn't color the tone too much using modeling.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

MASS DEFECT said:


> Are the 3 channel Multi Watt Triple Rectos any good compared to the old 2 channels? I got someone local to me selling one for 1.3k, but I know nothing about Rectos aside from Roadkings.


I love my multi-watt dual recto. Considering the cheapest multiwatt triple on reverb is $2.3K, it's a great price and you should jump on it immediately.


----------



## budda

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> I love my multi-watt dual recto. Considering the cheapest multiwatt triple on reverb is $2.3K, it's a great price and you should jump on it immediately.


Reverb list prices arent something to go by more often than not.


----------



## Marked Man

1. Some GOOD old school rack gear for my Retro Rack. 

Probably a t.c. electronic G-Force for starters. 

2. Victory The Jack 50 watt - a real tone monster.


----------



## youngthrasher9

budda said:


> Reverb list prices arent something to go by more often than not.


Yup. I go by sold listings from the past couple of months at least. I typically use reverb and eBay for this info, list at close to the highest sold price for an item in the same condition, with a make offer option.


----------



## Marked Man

budda said:


> Reverb list prices arent something to go by more often than not.



Reverb asking prices are almost never what the seller actually expects to get for high dollar items. They have to crank it up high to eventually end up at a reasonable price after all of the low ballers.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Marked Man said:


> Reverb asking prices are almost never what the seller actually expects to get for high dollar items. They have to crank it up high to eventually end up at a reasonable price after all of the low ballers.


Yeah, this methodology is even more prominent now that the market is actually high on things IMO. That’s why we see peavey VTM’s listed for $2.2k. I sold my quite clean 2-channel Triple Rectifier for $1600 shipped. A multi-watt dual isn’t going to fetch that IMHO.


----------



## technomancer

youngthrasher9 said:


> Yeah, this methodology is even more prominent now that the market is actually high on things IMO. That’s why we see peavey VTM’s listed for $2.2k. I sold my quite clean 2-channel Triple Rectifier for $1600 shipped. A multi-watt dual isn’t going to fetch that IMHO.



Actually I sold my Multiwatt for that local (so no loss for shipping or fees) last year... I think it was listed for 2 days


----------



## Choop

Seriously thinking about trying to score a JCM 900. Sort of interested in a JVM as well just to have sweet MIDI functionality with my FX8, but I think the 900 would be cool to compliment my Mesa stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Choop said:


> Seriously thinking about trying to score a JCM 900. Sort of interested in a JVM as well just to have sweet MIDI functionality with my FX8, but I think the 900 would be cool to compliment my Mesa stuff.



Resident JVM lover

Just get the JVM.


----------



## Rxcoma

on ebay I bought two guitars recently.... I intend to repeat that exact purchase in 9 days IF THEYRE STILL THERE.. I bought an IYV Bass VI called the ILS-300-VI I believe for $265 or so shipped. As well as a neck thru. Flamed top 28" multi scale 8 string for $380 shipped.. there's like 1 or 2 bass VI left and I think 5 of the fanned 8s if memory serves. Don't quote me.. anyway.. both are JUST F***ING SUPERB instruments right out the (B)ax.. I should've expected it since everything I've bought from that company is insanely top notch in lieu of I s unbelievably cheap price tag. I can say the same almost for Cozart as far as better than expected too but nowhere NEAR IYV. I believe they 3D print their instruments or parts of them.. either way.. makes for solid and beautiful builds bought at super affordable prices.. can't sing their praises enough. Bass VI is OFF THE HOOK. and I love how simple and streamlined it is. So yeah. I hope to repeat that purchase real soon for backups of each


----------



## Blytheryn

Scored one of these. Pretty stoked about it!


----------



## youngthrasher9

Blytheryn said:


> Scored one of these. Pretty stoked about it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104884


I fucking love Nails, wouldn’t mind one of these someday


----------



## Seabeast2000

Rxcoma said:


> on ebay I bought two guitars recently.... I intend to repeat that exact purchase in 9 days IF THEYRE STILL THERE.. I bought an IYV Bass VI called the ILS-300-VI I believe for $265 or so shipped. As well as a neck thru. Flamed top 28" multi scale 8 string for $380 shipped.. there's like 1 or 2 bass VI left and I think 5 of the fanned 8s if memory serves. Don't quote me.. anyway.. both are JUST F***ING SUPERB instruments right out the (B)ax.. I should've expected it since everything I've bought from that company is insanely top notch in lieu of I s unbelievably cheap price tag. I can say the same almost for Cozart as far as better than expected too but nowhere NEAR IYV. I believe they 3D print their instruments or parts of them.. either way.. makes for solid and beautiful builds bought at super affordable prices.. can't sing their praises enough. Bass VI is OFF THE HOOK. and I love how simple and streamlined it is. So yeah. I hope to repeat that purchase real soon for backups of each



Got any pics of that Bass VI?


----------



## Blytheryn

youngthrasher9 said:


> I fucking love Nails, wouldn’t mind one of these someday


Good luck finding one. From what I’ve seen they are quite rare. Nails are the shit


----------



## Alberto7

Got a set of Gotoh locking tuners for my RGA121. I've gotten so used to locking tuners in my other guitars that regular tuners (as high quality as they may be) are a nuisance when changing strings.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> Got a set of Gotoh locking tuners for my RGA121. I've gotten so used to locking tuners in my other guitars that regular tuners (as high quality as they may be) are a nuisance when changing strings.


They arrived today! 7 days ahead of schedule. Got to work quick and now my restringing is faster and tuning stability will hopefully improve!







Excuse the squiggly G string  the strings were only a couple of days old and hadn't been played much, so I recycled them after replacing the tuners.


----------



## budda

Might buy a lollar staple P90 at some point now that I know they exist.


----------



## odibrom

Alberto7 said:


> They arrived today! 7 days ahead of schedule. Got to work quick and now my restringing is faster and tuning stability will hopefully improve!
> View attachment 104945
> 
> View attachment 104946
> 
> View attachment 104947
> 
> 
> Excuse the squiggly G string  the strings were only a couple of days old and hadn't been played much, so I recycled them after replacing the tuners.



... all cool, tuners and so, but... errr... where's the rest of the guitar?


----------



## Alberto7

odibrom said:


> ... all cool, tuners and so, but... errr... where's the rest of the guitar?


Alright alriiiight, but only because I like showing off my guitars any chance I get  excuse the crappy angles, I literally just got up to go take the pictures.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Alberto7 said:


> They arrived today! 7 days ahead of schedule. Got to work quick and now my restringing is faster and tuning stability will hopefully improve!
> View attachment 104945
> 
> View attachment 104946
> 
> View attachment 104947
> 
> 
> Excuse the squiggly G string  the strings were only a couple of days old and hadn't been played much, so I recycled them after replacing the tuners.



I need these for my 121, what did you go with? Was it just a drop in?


----------



## Alberto7

Steinmetzify said:


> I need these for my 121, what did you go with? Was it just a drop in?


They're a set of 6 in line Gotoh SG381 MG-T. I can't confirm exactly what the length of the tuning posts are, but I'm pretty sure they are 3 Long and 3 Short. They sell them in Cosmo Black, too.
They dropped straight in. Took me all of 10 minutes to switch out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Getting a slab of wood at Home Depot, Lowe's or similar soon. Trying to decide what method I want to use to attach pedals to the board. I was thinking of trying 3M Dual Lock (though I have to figure out what version will work on wood), getting a carpet, double sided tape, and velcro, or possibly a chain breaker and bike chain. The only problem with the last option is I'd need to borrow a power drill for the pilot holes.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Alberto7 said:


> They're a set of 6 in line Gotoh SG381 MG-T. I can't confirm exactly what the length of the tuning posts are, but I'm pretty sure they are 3 Long and 3 Short. They sell them in Cosmo Black, too.
> They dropped straight in. Took me all of 10 minutes to switch out.



Noice, thanks man!


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Getting a slab of wood at Home Depot, Lowe's or similar soon. Trying to decide what method I want to use to attach pedals to the board. I was thinking of trying 3M Dual Lock (though I have to figure out what version will work on wood), getting a carpet, double sided tape, and velcro, or possibly a chain breaker and bike chain. The only problem with the last option is I'd need to borrow a power drill for the pilot holes.


Dual lock is awesome, and as I recall it doesn’t really leave behind much of a residue. I highly recommend it.


----------



## odibrom

Alberto7 said:


> Alright alriiiight, but only because I like showing off my guitars any chance I get  excuse the crappy angles, I literally just got up to go take the pictures.
> View attachment 104949
> 
> View attachment 104950



The headstock was promising, and you delivered, she's pretty and I love naturals... finishes, I mean... boobs as well... errr... guitars, guitars...


----------



## narad

Just bought an ESP custom order strat to take the neck off and put it on my other ESP custom order strat. Risky move.


----------



## tuttermuts

After several years of sitting on the fence between all the modelers that came out since the helix and the axe fx (been playing a PODhd500x mostly) I bought a helix LT recently and I couldn't be happier. It's got plenty of space to keep on tweaking for years to come.


----------



## STRHelvete

Just bought another Dean ML Select. Awaiting all the parts as I plan to give it the "John Sykes mod"


----------



## Bearitone

Those dean MDs with Kahlers seem to be a pretty decent deal considering how expensive kahlers are. If one popped up used for a good price, that would be my next purchase.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Those dean MDs with Kahlers seem to be a pretty decent deal considering how expensive kahlers are. If one popped up used for a good price, that would be my next purchase.


kahlers suck. They're like a shittier floyd that doesn't hold tuning as well ime.


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


> kahlers suck. They're like a shittier floyd that doesn't hold tuning as well ime.


People say that..but they say the same about Floyds.

I'd like to try a decent one. Having what's essentially a Floyd without having to deball the strings sounds wonderful


----------



## KnightBrolaire

STRHelvete said:


> People say that..but they say the same about Floyds.
> 
> I'd like to try a decent one. Having what's essentially a Floyd without having to deball the strings sounds wonderful


I have a kahler loaded guild and 7 floyd loaded guitars ( a mix of floyd specials and german OFRs) . The kahler does not hold tune anywhere near as well as any of the floyds ime. I do like how it's lower profile than a floyd and has more adjustment with its fine tuners. I'd rather have a floyd for the tuning stability though.
I've tried other kahler loaded guitars and it's the same story, they just aren't as stable as a floyd trem ime. 


You don't have to de ball on a floyd if you just run the ball end through the headstock tuners and other end into the floyd.


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have a kahler loaded guild and 7 floyd loaded guitars ( a mix of floyd specials and german OFRs) . The kahler does not hold tune anywhere near as well as any of the floyds ime. I do like how it's lower profile than a floyd and has more adjustment with its fine tuners. I'd rather have a floyd for the tuning stability though.
> I've tried other kahler loaded guitars and it's the same story, they just aren't as stable as a floyd trem ime.
> 
> 
> You don't have to de ball on a floyd if you just run the ball end through the headstock tuners and other end into the floyd.


Putting the string in upside down looks retarded. For what it's worth my trem is like a damn Evertune. That thing stays in tune no matter what..but the string changes are annoying for someone who prefers string-thru. I hear often that Kahlers are fine if set up but honestly I've never even seen one in person so I have no clue.


----------



## Emperoff

STRHelvete said:


> Putting the string in upside down looks retarded. For what it's worth my trem is like a damn Evertune. That thing stays in tune no matter what..but the string changes are annoying for someone who prefers string-thru. I hear often that Kahler's are fine if set up but honestly I've never even seen one in person so I have no clue.



Elixir Optiwebs. Floyd restring problem solved


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Just bought an ESP custom order strat to take the neck off and put it on my other ESP custom order strat. Risky move.


reverse headstock?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

STRHelvete said:


> Putting the string in upside down looks retarded. For what it's worth my trem is like a damn Evertune. That thing stays in tune no matter what..but the string changes are annoying for someone who prefers string-thru. I hear often that Kahlers are fine if set up but honestly I've never even seen one in person so I have no clue.



Both of the ones that I had weren't as rock solid as an OFR but definitely had the stability of like a floyd 100 if you made sure everything was working well and the strings were stretched. They feel really weird, like super easy to dive and pull up, which can feel really strange on a floyd. I prefer the smoother action and the ease of restringing but I will say an OFR will hold tune better.


----------



## narad

Egnater Dual Tone 100


Blytheryn said:


> reverse headstock?



Nah, I have a super nice one piece quilt maple body strat, but the neck is a richly colored rosewood board, quilt maple veneer headstock, abalone inlays and logo, and an old style 7.5" radius. The new one is (I think) ebony board, black ESP logo, flatter radius (hopefully at least 12). I'm basically trying to construct this out of the parts:


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Egnater Dual Tone 100
> 
> 
> Nah, I have a super nice one piece quilt maple body strat, but the neck is a richly colored rosewood board, quilt maple veneer headstock, abalone inlays and logo, and an old style 7.5" radius. The new one is (I think) ebony board, black ESP logo, flatter radius (hopefully at least 12). I'm basically trying to construct this out of the parts:


Gotcha. That’s cool as hell.


----------



## Rxcoma

Seabeast2000 said:


> Got any pics of that Bass VI?


Here is both instruments


----------



## narad

narad said:


> Just bought an ESP custom order strat to take the neck off and put it on my other ESP custom order strat. Risky move.



And it's looking like it's not paying off. I can't even tell if this is a real ESP / no ESP stamp in the pocket / the body looks a little suspicious. Shop said it was an order-made one-off, but it looks like the floyd was an afterthought...








Also some wear /mold (?) issues with the neck that also sucks. Frets are so-so. The ebony looks like ESP ebony to me though. Can't say this is working out well, but ESP wants 230,000Y for a replacement neck made to spec.


----------



## narad

Though the neck does fit, and it is moving closer towards that original catalog vibe...


----------



## Giest

I want to get some speakers for a 4x12 I forgot I had. Might be adventurous and try two Swamp Thangs and two CV-75, WGS Veteran 30s and Greenbacks are also in consideration though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> And it's looking like it's not paying off. I can't even tell if this is a real ESP / no ESP stamp in the pocket / the body looks a little suspicious. Shop said it was an order-made one-off, but it looks like the floyd was an afterthought...
> View attachment 105272
> 
> 
> View attachment 105271
> 
> View attachment 105273
> 
> 
> Also some wear /mold (?) issues with the neck that also sucks. Frets are so-so. The ebony looks like ESP ebony to me though. Can't say this is working out well, but ESP wants 230,000Y for a replacement neck made to spec.


That body reminds me more of a Yamaha than it does an ESP.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That body reminds me more of a Yamaha than it does an ESP.



Thanks for pointing that out. It is very similar to a Pacifica. Honestly (I think) I would love to hear that, because I'd have some options with the shop that sold it. Maybe just get the neck if that's authentic. But ya, I'm getting in touch with Big Boss, will see what they say.

EDIT: ah, I see it's thinner in the horns than the Pacifica.


----------



## Rxcoma

Im.sorry my friend.. but it appears to not be what it claims.. sadly.. that looks SERIOUSLY like an aftermarket jay turser body.. and I've never known esp to make an instrument.... Even their base model SN series.. which is what that would be.. which is a SN-200 supposedly.. that doesn't date stamp every facet...FEEL like an esp.. moreover.. the pickguard shape DOES NOT MATCH.. at best you got an esp neck or possibly a Chinese replica... But that's NOT an SN 200 LTD even... Or higher by any means...always beware the "one off" bullshit.. if it isn't an artist custom shopped that has authenticity to back it up.. then it must be a productio. Line model. Which that there.. definitely isn't.. esp isn't a one off company you can just call up for an everyday custom job. And if you do.. you'll pay astronomical prices.. which gives you an instrument according to an astronomical price.. not ...THAT



narad said:


> And it's looking like it's not paying off. I can't even tell if this is a real ESP / no ESP stamp in the pocket / the body looks a little suspicious. Shop said it was an order-made one-off, but it looks like the floyd was an afterthought...
> View attachment 105272
> 
> 
> View attachment 105271
> 
> View attachment 105273
> 
> 
> Also some wear /mold (?) issues with the neck that also sucks. Frets are so-so. The ebony looks like ESP ebony to me though. Can't say this is working out well, but ESP wants 230,000Y for a replacement neck made to spec.


----------



## Rxcoma

SN pickguard appear to have a more peavey raptor-ish. Yamaha EG-ish ergonomic contour.. that there is a standard $12 strat guard . 


narad said:


> And it's looking like it's not paying off. I can't even tell if this is a real ESP / no ESP stamp in the pocket / the body looks a little suspicious. Shop said it was an order-made one-off, but it looks like the floyd was an afterthought...
> View attachment 105272
> 
> 
> View attachment 105271
> 
> View attachment 105273
> 
> 
> Also some wear /mold (?) issues with the neck that also sucks. Frets are so-so. The ebony looks like ESP ebony to me though. Can't say this is working out well, but ESP wants 230,000Y for a replacement neck made to spec.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. It is very similar to a Pacifica. Honestly (I think) I would love to hear that, because I'd have some options with the shop that sold it. Maybe just get the neck if that's authentic. But ya, I'm getting in touch with Big Boss, will see what they say.
> 
> EDIT: ah, I see it's thinner in the horns than the Pacifica.



Yeah I couldn't pinpoint WHAT Yamaha, but it did give me those vibes. Not saying it is one, but yeah, it doesn't look ESP-ish.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Bought a pair of AKG 712 Pros for more analytical listening and I've already returned them, they were extremely fatiguing to my ears. I'm still hunting for something to help with mixing/monitoring to complement my HS7s/8s that I'll be getting soon (still debating on the 7s or 8s).


----------



## youngthrasher9

After some money rearranging, I really want to give the MXR M77 a shot. I’ve been using a Joyo vintage overdrive (swampy 808 clone), and some other stuff for a while and it just isn’t scratching the itch anymore.

My favorite boosted sound so far was with an MXR 10 band but mine had noise and reliability issues and I’ve heard the same from a few different people.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePhilosopher said:


> Bought a pair of AKG 712 Pros for more analytical listening and I've already returned them, they were extremely fatiguing to my ears. I'm still hunting for something to help with mixing/monitoring to complement my HS7s/8s that I'll be getting soon (still debating on the 7s or 8s).


sennheiser hd6xx are great. Super comfy and they have very flat response. Definitely helped me get better tones since switching


----------



## narad

Rxcoma said:


> Im.sorry my friend.. but it appears to not be what it claims.. sadly.. that looks SERIOUSLY like an aftermarket jay turser body.. and I've never known esp to make an instrument.... Even their base model SN series.. which is what that would be.. which is a SN-200 supposedly.. that doesn't date stamp every facet...FEEL like an esp.. moreover.. the pickguard shape DOES NOT MATCH.. at best you got an esp neck or possibly a Chinese replica... But that's NOT an SN 200 LTD even... Or higher by any means...always beware the "one off" bullshit.. if it isn't an artist custom shopped that has authenticity to back it up.. then it must be a productio. Line model. Which that there.. definitely isn't.. esp isn't a one off company you can just call up for an everyday custom job. And if you do.. you'll pay astronomical prices.. which gives you an instrument according to an astronomical price.. not ...THAT


I mean, I've seen maaany bizarre ESP custom orders that have copied everything from Washburn N4s to Tagima K1s. It's really hard to make a judgement call on these things... I'm reaching out to ESP to confirm but I'm very curious how they would even go about doing it without a serial. I'm hoping they are just aware of their body stamping codes enough to say something about that "N" there.


----------



## Rxcoma

narad said:


> I mean, I've seen maaany bizarre ESP custom orders that have copied everything from Washburn N4s to Tagima K1s. It's really hard to make a judgement call on these things... I'm reaching out to ESP to confirm but I'm very curious how they would even go about doing it without a serial. I'm hoping they are just aware of their body stamping codes enough to say something about that "N" there.


My prayers are with you my like-minded friend... Always hoping things go right for the fan inasmuch as any of us in this decimal place holding fractional demographic so.indeed I hope you get the news..and it reads to your satisfaction & dim' sum'..  

And they all said. 


Amen


----------



## Rxcoma

For the fam *

Damn auto correct


----------



## narad

Rxcoma said:


> My prayers are with you my like-minded friend... Always hoping things go right for the fan inasmuch as any of us in this decimal place holding fractional demographic so.indeed I hope you get the news..and it reads to your satisfaction & dim' sum'..
> 
> And they all said.
> 
> 
> Amen



I'm probably all good -- if it's not an ESP body and ESP recognizes that, then a return should be easy, or maybe discount to just a price for the neck. It's maybe tougher for me if it is an ESP body, even if ESP confirms that, because it's not an immediately recognizable ESP body and so when I want to resell I'll not be able to ask proper custom shop ESP part prices.


----------



## narad




----------



## laxu

narad said:


> View attachment 105309


How do you get to use all these nice amps properly in Tokyo when not gigging? Do you rent one of those soundproofed practice spaces? I mean I can turn my amps up a little bit at home in a concrete apartment but still not to their full potential. By comparison places in Tokyo often have thin walls.


----------



## narad

laxu said:


> How do you get to use all these nice amps properly in Tokyo when not gigging? Do you rent one of those soundproofed practice spaces? I mean I can turn my amps up a little bit at home in a concrete apartment but still not to their full potential. By comparison places in Tokyo often have thin walls.



Nah, I have concrete walls and an attenuator for things like this that are NMV.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ThePhilosopher said:


> Bought a pair of AKG 712 Pros for more analytical listening and I've already returned them, they were extremely fatiguing to my ears. I'm still hunting for something to help with mixing/monitoring to complement my HS7s/8s that I'll be getting soon (still debating on the 7s or 8s).


Will second a recommendation for the Sennheiser HD6xx series. I have the 600s which are supposed to be flatter and I love them.

If you want to go a bit cheaper, I find the Beyerdynamic DT880s compete well with the Sennheisers. They don't have as a warm of a tone which I think works well with guitar based music anyways, and they're by far the comfiest headphones I've tried.


----------



## Gmork

Doing a trade for a peavey combo 300 bass amp (for my guitar) abd also buying a vintage peavey 2x15 cab to pair it up with! 
Gonna be gut sledgehammer tones from here on out lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If people don't shut up around here, an Amp1 Iridium will be on order.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Mod Edit: Keep the P&CE crap out of the general forum


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If people don't shut up around here, an Amp1 Iridium will be on order.


Ngl I asked the wife about one after Jon's video lol her answer was next tax time


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Gmork said:


> Doing a trade for a peavey combo 300 bass amp (for my guitar) abd also buying a vintage peavey 2x15 cab to pair it up with!
> Gonna be gut sledgehammer tones from here on out lol



PV KVLT
TEAL STRIPE GANG

Does that 215 have BWs in it? Someone is selling some old PA gear with BWs in it on the cheap around here and it made me wish I had a 215 to pop'em in. Alas.... it's not like I need more amps/cabs anyway.


----------



## Gmork

youngthrasher9 said:


> After some money rearranging, I really want to give the MXR M77 a shot. I’ve been using a Joyo vintage overdrive (swampy 808 clone), and some other stuff for a while and it just isn’t scratching the itch anymore.
> 
> My favorite boosted sound so far was with an MXR 10 band but mine had noise and reliability issues and I’ve heard the same from a few different people.


Do it!! Its the best! In the end i kept my m77 over various tubescreamers and even my airis protodrive. 
That lowend control and mid switch makes all the difference! STUPID versatile!


----------



## Gmork

wheresthefbomb said:


> PV KVLT
> TEAL STRIPE GANG
> 
> Does that 215 have BWs in it? Someone is selling some old PA gear with BWs in it on the cheap around here and it made me wish I had a 215 to pop'em in. Alas.... it's not like I need more amps/cabs anyway.


A friend of mine is selling an empty 2x15, the black widows woulda been super cool BUT seeing as i plan on this rig being my gigging rig for my band im glad its unloaded so i can thriw some neodynium 15"s in!


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If people don't shut up around here, an Amp1 Iridium will be on order.


Go play your axefx


----------



## broangiel

I _finally_ pulled the trigger on an amp switcher and a ****ton of speaker cables. I went with the 8x8 from DeLisle. It had the best connection options for my purposes: connecting this mess…


----------



## CanserDYI

broangiel said:


> I _finally_ pulled the trigger on an amp switcher and a ****ton of speaker cables. I went with the 8x8 from DeLisle. It had the best connection options for my purposes: connecting this mess…
> 
> View attachment 105315


I asked my mom, she said it's cool if I come over and play!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just realised I might need a 12 string acoustic for recording quick smart, and I don't think I'll be able to get one through my usual avenues. 

So I'm deciding between 2 Ibanez models. Either the AEG5012 or AW8412CE, thankfully I can try both in person so it'll be easier to make a decision.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Go play your axefx



You're right.
...A new guitar will sound good through it.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're right.
> ...A new guitar will sound good through it.


This is the way.


----------



## broangiel

CanserDYI said:


> I asked my mom, she said it's cool if I come over and play!


My mom will have snacks ready!


----------



## odibrom

... a new guitar solves any anxiety problem...


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Mod Edit: Keep the P&CE crap out of the general forum



I really need a WayBackMachine for SSO to roll back to the day before and see the shitstorms I only see the wakes of.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

If nothing goes wrong, a Les Paul Studio tomorrow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> This is the way.



Ended up happening. Been hunting for some old mid-2000s WMI Korean-made Ibanezes and found a white(ish) whale of mine. 


AXS32 in silver. Apparently so rare I can't find decent pictures ofn the silver one on Google. 







Happy I imanaged to find one of these at a decent price. Especially as a huge Rammstein fanboy.


----------



## budda

Why do i feel like i saw one of those listed recently…


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I just scored a clean af Mesa OS straight 4x12 for $300. It was a long drive and you can add probably $100 to the price if you account for gas and travel time. But wow. This has the 70w V30s. 

I just bought an OS 412 Slant a month ago, and this will round up the Boogie wall.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just scored a clean af Mesa OS straight 4x12 for $300. It was a long drive and you can add probably $100 to the price if you account for gas and travel time. But wow. This has the 70w V30s.
> 
> I just bought an OS 412 Slant a month ago, and this will round up the Boogie wall.




Dang! Insert Napoleon Dynamite "lucky" gif here. That looks great!


----------



## thebeesknees22

MASS DEFECT said:


> I just scored a clean af Mesa OS straight 4x12 for $300. It was a long drive and you can add probably $100 to the price if you account for gas and travel time. But wow. This has the 70w V30s.
> 
> I just bought an OS 412 Slant a month ago, and this will round up the Boogie wall.
> 
> View attachment 105384


$300! damn! That's an awesome find dude!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

thebeesknees22 said:


> $300! damn! That's an awesome find dude!



The trick is to change your Craigslist location to obscure places or counties. You might find some gems that sell for cheap because they are in an inconvenient (far from the city) area.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Why do i feel like i saw one of those listed recently…


The red ones are pretty common... Like most metal guitars in the 2000s.  Black ones were easy to find too, but not as common. Silver seems to be the 2nd least common. Then there's a cream colored on that's unobtainium.


----------



## lordoftears

Strandberg Boden Original NX... 8 strings (sorry for being OT).
Taking it next year at least.


----------



## CutBilly

I just got one of mine, an ESP LTD BW-1, I’ve wanted to check one out since they were originally released. I’m pretty happy with it so far, it’s my first evertune bridge, and I have yet to play out with it since it’s only been a few days. The price hurt a little bit though, but I’m glad I made to plunge on it…… Next would be a Mesa Mark 5 with the matching 4x12 cab, I have no idea how I’d pull that one off though


----------



## Tree

Got a Black Winter neck on the way now. I was originally going for a Dactivator neck to get a bit of a different vibe/feel from the BW bridge, but seeing as I’ve never used the BW neck curiosity struck. 

Worst case scenario I’ll do an exchange for something else in the SD family. IIRC the Omega is relatively similar to the EQ on the Dactivator


----------



## budda

Black tophat knobs i hope.


----------



## Mourguitars

Some George L's ends to finish my pedalboard

I bought the cheap ones from Amazon....Big Mistake !

Mike


----------



## narad

Pushing along with the full maple body 80's ESP strat recreation...






A little rust, but those screws are pretty easy to replace. Good price, too.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Pushing along with the full maple body 80's ESP strat recreation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little rust, but those screws are pretty easy to replace. Good price, too.



That will probably clean right up with a good soak in some oil


----------



## Mourguitars

__





Overdrive Preamp 250 | Legendary analog overdrive preamp effect pedal with true-bypass and LED


JBL brand




www.harmanaudio.com





Just bought one of these....$75 isn't that bad of a price


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given I've always wanted to try the DiMarzio Super 3, may end up getting one given it's one of the few passive pickups I've got left I've really wanted to try.


----------



## protest

I need someone to talk me out of a Mesa California Tweed combo


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I went with HD650s and they are superior in listening comfort, but they definitely don't sound as 3D as the K712 (but what does it matter if you can't listen to them).


KnightBrolaire said:


> sennheiser hd6xx are great. Super comfy and they have very flat response. Definitely helped me get better tones since switching



Also, my SFTY3-8 HSH set has arrived. I'll drop the guitar and pickups off with my tech on Monday or Tuesday to get them wired up.


----------



## Giest

Bought a mint 5527 I get to buy a new finish for. Turns out it's not mint, it's not even set up well. Classic Reverb.

Thinking a colorshift or maybe seafoam green, I think there are six string versions of those already though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Sparkle Sabre [mic drop]


----------



## Turd Ferguson

protest said:


> I need someone to talk me out of a Mesa California Tweed combo



I'm trying. I really am. But all I can come up with is "it's gonna suck for metal."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was thinking of buying an interesting guitar at Guitar Center, but my gf talked me out of it, so nothing for me.


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> Bought a mint 5527 I get to buy a new finish for. Turns out it's not mint, it's not even set up well. Classic Reverb.
> 
> Thinking a colorshift or maybe seafoam green, I think there are six string versions of those already though.
> 
> View attachment 105447


Don't refinish it. She's gorgeous as is. Congrats, that's a beast... I got one last October. Really nice guitar...


----------



## Giest

odibrom said:


> Don't refinish it. She's gorgeous as is. Congrats, that's a beast... I got one last October. Really nice guitar...



You ain't kiddin. It's hard to see, but sadly there's a fair bit of clouding in the clear coat from picking hand sweat. It even goes between the bridge and pickup, and while it's not terrible right now it won't get better. There are also some small dents in the clear I'd like to iron out. I dunno a whole lot about refinishing guitars, I guess I could just get a clear respray instead of color though.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up happening. Been hunting for some old mid-2000s WMI Korean-made Ibanezes and found a white(ish) whale of mine.
> 
> 
> AXS32 in silver. Apparently so rare I can't find decent pictures ofn the silver one on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy I imanaged to find one of these at a decent price. Especially as a huge Rammstein fanboy.


AXS32 gang


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> AXS32 gang



You have one? Solid guitar? I imagine it is since it's a WMI.

I'm a Rammstein fanboy so I wanna get the black one, just because Paul Landers used it like... twice.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Giest said:


> Bought a mint 5527 I get to buy a new finish for. Turns out it's not mint, it's not even set up well. Classic Reverb.
> 
> Thinking a colorshift or maybe seafoam green, I think there are six string versions of those already though.
> 
> View attachment 105447





Seabeast2000 said:


> Sparkle Sabre [mic drop]



Yeah. Go wild if you choose full refinish. That said, I think getting the clear coat redone would be my choice. It’s already beautiful. 

As for me, I need a strap. Leaning towards the Sweetwater Levy M7GG leather strap. The Mono Doolittle that came with my Aristides is nice, but I want a longer and softer feeling strap.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Giest said:


> You ain't kiddin. It's hard to see, but sadly there's a fair bit of clouding in the clear coat from picking hand sweat. It even goes between the bridge and pickup, and while it's not terrible right now it won't get better. There are also some small dents in the clear I'd like to iron out. I dunno a whole lot about refinishing guitars, I guess I could just get a clear respray instead of color though.


This is gonna sound kinda crazy but instead of going straight for a refin you might try some of that car headlight restorer stuff that makes cloudy plastic clear again since that's basically what the clear coat is. No idea if it would work though and if it ruins the clear somehow you were already planning on refinishing it anyway.


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> You ain't kiddin. It's hard to see, but sadly there's a fair bit of clouding in the clear coat from picking hand sweat. It even goes between the bridge and pickup, and while it's not terrible right now it won't get better. There are also some small dents in the clear I'd like to iron out. I dunno a whole lot about refinishing guitars, I guess I could just get a clear respray instead of color though.


Try tallking to a luthier about how to restore the guitar...?

...oh, and where's the NGD thread?


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You have one? Solid guitar? I imagine it is since it's a WMI.
> 
> I'm a Rammstein fanboy so I wanna get the black one, just because Paul Landers used it like... twice.


I never made a ngd becasue the previous owner left it in bad shape and none of the stock parts. The neck has pearloid binding though which is sick


----------



## wcw

Just recently bought an Ibanez SRC 6 for all that Loathe type shit, not really sure whether I like the EQ knobs but I'm still getting acquainted with it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I picked up a used API500 series 6B rack. Got it for like 50% the price of a new one! 

Next up: I think I'll pull the trigger on both an API512V and a Neve517 to start since those are things I can get my hands on right now. 

I want a distressor too, but I may have to just get a 500 series compressor of some kind to tide me over until they become more available again.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wcw said:


> Just recently bought an Ibanez SRC 6 for all that Loathe type shit, not really sure whether I like the EQ knobs but I'm still getting acquainted with it.



Let us know how it works out for you, I'm fixated on a 30" something or other.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Just scored a Peavey Supreme 160.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Giest said:


> Bought a mint 5527 I get to buy a new finish for. Turns out it's not mint, it's not even set up well. Classic Reverb.
> 
> Thinking a colorshift or maybe seafoam green, I think there are six string versions of those already though.
> 
> View attachment 105447


I had one of these, great guitar. Somewhat boring finish, post pictures of the refinish. S series look amazing in metallic finishes, you could always do a different color shift, gold to green would be cool. Or purple to black.


----------



## Giest

odibrom said:


> Try tallking to a luthier about how to restore the guitar...?
> 
> ...oh, and where's the NGD thread?



I just emailed Sims Custom Shop, never heard anything about em but Google led me there for finishing work. We have a few local guys I'm going to reach out to on Monday, but they do acoustics so crossing my fingers. I'm just gonna get a clear touch up if I can in any case.

I was planning to do a NGD once I've got it dialed in and have a better impression of it, right now it's waiting on trem springs because I had to raise the tuning a full step to dropped standard.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Giest said:


> I just emailed Sims Custom Shop, never heard anything about em but Google led me there for finishing work. We have a few local guys I'm going to reach out to on Monday, but they do acoustics so crossing my fingers. I'm just gonna get a clear touch up if I can in any case.
> 
> I was planning to do a NGD once I've got it dialed in and have a better impression of it, right now it's waiting on trem springs because I had to raise the tuning a full step to dropped standard.


Sims has a horrible reputation for screwing people. Read up on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Sims has a horrible reputation for screwing people. Read up on them.


Yeeeeeah run the fuck away.


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> I just emailed Sims Custom Shop, never heard anything about em but Google led me there for finishing work. We have a few local guys I'm going to reach out to on Monday, but they do acoustics so crossing my fingers. I'm just gonna get a clear touch up if I can in any case.
> 
> I was planning to do a NGD once I've got it dialed in and have a better impression of it, right now it's waiting on trem springs because I had to raise the tuning a full step to dropped standard.



I believe the above replies answer your questions... I'd bet on local luthiers, look up for their work in hand as well when you meet them.

I (we) obviously don't know the extent of the damage the guitar has, but I'd still leave it as is (considering it's not compromising its integrety), it's MOJO... and history right there at your fingertips...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I've heard people also have good luck with car/motorcycle detailing places. They generally will have some serious spray equipment and experience with all sorts of crazy colors.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Just scored a Peavey Supreme 160.
> View attachment 105502


Absolutely killer head! First order of business, scoop the mids. Second order of business, put an HM2 in front.

Mine is currently out of commission sadly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Absolutely killer head! First order of business, scoop the mids. Second order of business, put an HM2 in front.
> 
> Mine is currently out of commission sadly.


That or just use the clean channel with a Metal Zone and get those sweet Slaughter of the Soul tones.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That or just use the clean channel with a Metal Zone and get those sweet Slaughter of the Soul tones.



Don't forget to shout "GO!!!" before you start riffing.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

ATRguitar91 said:


> Absolutely killer head! First order of business, scoop the mids. Second order of business, put an HM2 in front.
> 
> Mine is currently out of commission sadly.


I have no HM2. I have plans to buy one though.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That or just use the clean channel with a Metal Zone and get those sweet Slaughter of the Soul tones.


I’ll probably prioritize getting a metal zone first, I’m thinking that I will hold out for a Keeley modded one. Since I’m trying to get a Chris Barnes era Cannibal Corpse tone going on.


wheresthefbomb said:


> Don't forget to shout "GO!!!" before you start riffing.


I know how to play that song, consider it done.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I know how to play that song, consider it done.



One time I played that riff without shouting "GO!!!," the neighbors called the cops and the officer wrote me a $666 ticket and told me I'd be serving hard time if I did it again.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

20 years old, dead fucking mint for a non-gouged price. Still has plastic on the plastic.

Either it hasn't been played in years or the last owner doesn't know what a setup is. It's got a smidge of fret sprout, too much neck relief and action to compensate so it will need the whole shebang to get it into playing condition. But everything works as it should and there isn't a smudge or a scratch anywhere on it.


----------



## Giest

odibrom said:


> I believe the above replies answer your questions... I'd bet on local luthiers, look up for their work in hand as well when you meet them.
> 
> I (we) obviously don't know the extent of the damage the guitar has, but I'd still leave it as is (considering it's not compromising its integrety), it's MOJO... and history right there at your fingertips...



Yep, I'm gonna look into that clouded headlight fix too. Here's a pic of the blemished finish area. It's a little worse than this IRL, just hard to get a representative picture under normal lighting where it's more contrasted against the dark top wood. If you open the case and count to three you'll find it, but it's not a total eyesore if that makes any sense.


----------



## budda

I wouldnt even bother


----------



## Rxcoma

narad said:


> View attachment 105309


Ooohhh dag... Whoever is rocking the Bruce Egnater designed TOL 100 guitar head....has a severe step in the right direction accomplished in a solid tone as far as the high gain hunt is concerned.. LOVE those heads... Very very undersung slash under recognized head with quite a bit of versatility to go with it's unique character inasmuch as sound profile pertinent qualities ..well worth the $875-$1250 youd commonly see em within the used milieu in "FAIR" condition or better


----------



## narad

Rxcoma said:


> Ooohhh dag... Whoever is rocking the Bruce Egnater designed TOL 100 guitar head....has a severe step in the right direction accomplished in a solid tone as far as the high gain hunt is concerned.. LOVE those heads... Very very undersung slash under recognized head with quite a bit of versatility to go with it's unique character inasmuch as sound profile pertinent qualities ..well worth the $875-$1250 youd commonly see em within the used milieu in "FAIR" condition or better


Yea, there's a TOL nearby for a good price. I want it for the master volumes but that's post-rocktron and I'm not sure of all the changes. Definitely doesnt have the old torroidal transformer that Bruce and Dave were originally using with these. The dual tone was pretty underwhelming turned up as loud as I could get it on its own (2-3) but with the attenuator it sounds fantastic. The marshall side is more brown sound than any of the other amps I have, and it's only on the "10w" setting since this particular one is not 100% and doesn't function at 50/100W.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some Entwistle Darkstar NDs popped up on reverb sooo fuck it I'm trying one.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I have a BHL Assailant on the way that should be here tomorrow. Just saw Brock post this though and had to get one. 




This is the coolest damn pick ever. Ben Eller cooked up the idea.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jason Voorhees as a guitar pick. Interesting idea.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

OmegaSlayer said:


> If nothing goes wrong, a Les Paul Studio tomorrow


Got it, for free-ish
It's a 2001 one in Wine Red
A customer of mine wanted to gift it to me
It was one of the guitar of her late husband
As she is Colombian and helps with humanitarian stuff of South America, I insisted to give some money to fund some charity initiative of her choice
The guitar needs some cleaning and a new pickguard, but is overall in very good condition for a guitar that has 20 years and has been played consistently and plays wonderfully
Maybe I'll post an NGD when I'll have it restored, but maybe not, because it isn't anything particularly naive or fancy


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> I have a BHL Assailant on the way that should be here tomorrow. Just saw Brock post this though and had to get one.
> 
> View attachment 105574
> 
> 
> This is the coolest damn pick ever. Ben Eller cooked up the idea.



I want to not like that and usually support Winspear in his pick endeavors, but it's pretty clever. My name is Jason and Friday the 13th seems to be the only reference for the name that Japanese people have, I hear it all the time. My Hamer was sent to me by a guy whose last name was "Vorhees" so the postman was very amused by it. I feel like I'm obliged now.


----------



## STRHelvete

Just pulled the trigger on one of these. I don't really care for the Fishmans or the Evertune but I've never tried one so I figured I'd give it a try. Stainless steel frets, Fishmans, Evertune, sandblasted ash...it's very modern but it'll easily be the most expensive guitar I've ever paid for. I figured I'd try it and see if, for the price, it's better than my favorite guitar.

I don't care for Fishmans, I don't care about the Evertune, and I prefer the V necks on MLs and not the C this comes with, but I really want to see one of these in person and since there's only 100 of them available I figured I might as well take my chance. Here's hoping I can offload it to someone else if I don't like it




This brings up an idea. We need a gear purchase reaffirmation thread. If you just pulled the trigger on a purchase and you're iffy on it and you need others to pep talk you and gas you up, you can post there and get positive responses.


----------



## Bearitone

I think I’ll pull the trigger on a Super Crush 100 Combo pretty soon here. Super curious about the G12k-150 speaker it comes with too


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

STRHelvete said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these. I don't really care for the Fishmans or the Evertune but I've never tried one so I figured I'd give it a try. Stainless steel frets, Fishmans, Evertune, sandblasted ash...it's very modern but it'll easily be the most expensive guitar I've ever paid for. I figured I'd try it and see if, for the price, it's better than my favorite guitar.
> 
> I don't care for Fishmans, I don't care about the Evertune, and I prefer the V necks on MLs and not the C this comes with, but I really want to see one of these in person and since there's only 100 of them available I figured I might as well take my chance. Here's hoping I can offload it to someone else if I don't like it
> 
> View attachment 105580
> 
> 
> This brings up an idea. We need a gear purchase reaffirmation thread. If you just pulled the trigger on a purchase and you're iffy on it and you need others to pep talk you and gas you up, you can post there and get positive responses.


You might end up really liking the evertune and the Fishman’s. I felt the same way about EMG’s until I bought a guitar that had them in it. Completely changed my opinion. I tried Fishmans out at GC, I prefer my EMG’s, but they are good pickups none the less. Evertune is a really cool concept, but don’t let other peoples opinion sway you. Sometimes we just got to try other things out, break that rut! Plus it looks really cool.


----------



## magicpad

I don't know why, but the new Fender Meteora's are interesting to me. Especially the silverburst


----------



## Matt08642

Love the EMGs in there now, but I've been so tempted to get a few DiMarzio PAF Pros and put them in my PRS SE Torero. Haven't needed to play anything in Drop C in forever, and that guitar is so solid that not using it is just a disservice 

Only issue is that there's no hole for a ground wire from the control cavity to the claw area, so putting in passives would require me to drill that hole out. Just need to see if I can find a really long drill bit to do that, then I'd just need to replace all the electronics as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

magicpad said:


> I don't know why, but the new Fender Meteora's are interesting to me. Especially the silverburst


they look really cool but they're basically like a less comfortable jazzmaster in terms of ergonomics ime. I've tried a couple and found them surprisingly uncomfortable. obviously ymmv


----------



## Legion

I dont know actually. I know I'm not 100% in love with my Ormsby (not feeling the multiscale TBH), so kinda toying with the idea of a new guitar. But should I get a baritone 6, or a 7....
It's getting Elysians in it that's for sure tho


----------



## wcw

Seabeast2000 said:


> Let us know how it works out for you, I'm fixated on a 30" something or other.


I'll just run through some of the things on my mind after spending like a day or so setting it up.

Pertaining to the SRC 6, it uses bass pickups and the bass EQ knobs that Ibanez uses. Having owned an Ibanez bass, I knew I had to dime all the EQ knobs in order to push the signal the same way my guitars do, otherwise it just sounds weak. However, the problem with that is that the frequency of the mid knob is centered at around 500 hz, meaning that the tone is a little woofy coming out; I use an EQ pedal to scoop that region for my bass and the SRC 6, my bass sounds okay but I think I could afford to scoop more for the SRC 6, so it could mean that the SRC 6 is adding more mids than my bass does which is weird because from my research, the EQ circuit on my bass and the SRC 6 is the exact same. I could probably modify the circuit to be more """modern""" if I really wanted to, but I don't think its that big of a deal, but changing pickups will be hard because they are 4 string bass pickups and finding guitar pickups that will fit in those pickup slots will be hard, I have seen that 7 string pickups are quite close in measurements so I'll be looking more into that. The Squire Jazzmaster does not really have this EQ knobs weirdness, but they are equipped with P90s, which might bring its own set of EQ problems and pickup spacing issues, so just be aware about that.

Additionally, the design of the SRC 6 makes the scale length really comfortable to play, I struggle a bit with the 30 inch Agiles but for some reason the SRC 6 just does not feel that long at all when I was holding it and such. Not only that but the string spacing of the SRC 6 is really slim, just from my naked eye, the neck looks to be as wide as that of my Epiphone Les Paul, but when you consider that the strings being put on the SRC 6 will be significantly bigger than on the Les Paul, the string spacing does get quite small, but its a plus for me because I don't have chunky fingers or anything. As far as I know, the Squire Jazzmaster does feel longer and has a wider string spacing, so I think the SRC 6 wins here.

Another thing that surprised me was that, the SRC 6 holds tunings really well. I remember hearing Josh Travis saying on his livestream once that if you use any of his guitars, they will hold their tuning, with respect to his string gauges which are really light, and I never really understood that because I thought string tension was just a cut and dry factor, it's either stable or not, and has nothing much to do with the guitar (admittedly I don't own a lot of guitars), so when I was randomly downtuning the SRC 6, strung with a 0.09, to the lowest stable note, I was quite surprised that I ended up at A0, which was the same note that my Agile, of the same scale length, was at, but with a 0.105. Maybe its built of harder wood, I don't know and I kind of don't care, just happy to know that the SRC 6 can probably handle almost any tuning I throw at it.

All in all, I don't really have much bad things to say about the SRC 6, I guess you do lose access to the high notes when tuning that low but who gives a shit anyway, go buy one and tune that shit to like E0 or something.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Possibly a full pedalboard worth of new cables.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Might be ordering even more BHL picks…

Got the Assailant today and much to my surprise, it plays faster and smoother than my usual 3mm Gravity Sunrise Minis. I didn’t think I would like the pick because it’s slightly bigger than the Sunrise Mini, but that’s not the case. The acrylic still sounds better to me and is louder.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stock pickups in that AXS32 are pretty bad.  Hope that Entwistle pickup doesn't suck.


----------



## NazVonGates

I'm looking at acquiring more guitars. I'm more focused on quantity than quality these days. Would love to relive the glory days of having 2000-3000 dollar guitars but I'd rather put that money into cameras and a computer. Harely benton will probably be taking my money soon. They make everything I want to play. Fender copies with humbuckers, active pups. Baritones, 7 and 8 string.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Schaller Sure Claw


Sure Claw Spring Tensioner"Sure Claw" is designed for guitarists who use a Floyd Rose type or other tremolo system with sustain block. It helps to keep the correct spring tension. The spring tension can be adjusted without removing the cover plate ...




www.thomannmusic.com





Need to remind myself to grab a few of these for my main RGs.


----------



## odibrom

NazVonGates said:


> I'm looking at acquiring more guitars. I'm more focused on quantity than quality these days. Would love to relive the glory days of having 2000-3000 dollar guitars but I'd rather put that money into cameras and a computer. Harely benton will probably be taking my money soon. They make everything I want to play. Fender copies with humbuckers, active pups. Baritones, 7 and 8 string.


A guitar is only as good as its setup fits the musician... budget guitars can sometimes be great... but most often are not. My guitars are on the mid-high tier level and probably top many high performance ones. The recorded music only shows the quality of the bond between instrument and musician, not its price tag...


----------



## aWoodenShip

NazVonGates said:


> I'm looking at acquiring more guitars. I'm more focused on quantity than quality these days. Would love to relive the glory days of having 2000-3000 dollar guitars but I'd rather put that money into cameras and a computer. Harely benton will probably be taking my money soon. They make everything I want to play. Fender copies with humbuckers, active pups. Baritones, 7 and 8 string.


I'm with you there I've been very happy with most 800-1200 guitars I've owned and am more focused on trying to have guitars in all the different tunings I play in or picking up more guitars with Evertune bridges nowadays.


----------



## narad

narad said:


> And it's looking like it's not paying off. I can't even tell if this is a real ESP / no ESP stamp in the pocket / the body looks a little suspicious. Shop said it was an order-made one-off, but it looks like the floyd was an afterthought...
> View attachment 105272
> 
> 
> View attachment 105271
> 
> View attachment 105273
> 
> 
> Also some wear /mold (?) issues with the neck that also sucks. Frets are so-so. The ebony looks like ESP ebony to me though. Can't say this is working out well, but ESP wants 230,000Y for a replacement neck made to spec.



Whelp, the guitar went back to the shop. No one could verify for sure if the body was ESP, and when we called they said, "oh yea, actually that one had been flagged as possibly fake" lol, way to still sell it to me. But the neck went back with it, so back to square one.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Got one of these coming in soon.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> This brings up an idea. We need a gear purchase reaffirmation thread. If you just pulled the trigger on a purchase and you're iffy on it and you need others to pep talk you and gas you up, you can post there and get positive responses.



Isn't this the entire purpose of gear forums?


----------



## sleewell

i think i am going to get another L6 powercab. 2 of them will spread out the sound more but still be way easier to move than my normal cab.


----------



## NickS

Been busy swapping pickups and pickguards around on all my Strats. Now I have an orphan pickguard (HH Tortoise shell) that is way too cool/good looking to leave unused. Guess I'll have to get another Strat


----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably another sm57 so i can mess around with the fredman technique


----------



## MetalheadMC

I've been wanting to get another 7 or 8 string, but may wind up upgrading my interface and monitors. Looking at the ik multimedia axe i/o. Monitors, no clue yet


----------



## technomancer

NickS said:


> Been busy swapping pickups and pickguards around on all my Strats. Now I have an orphan pickguard (HH Tortoise shell) that is way too cool/good looking to leave unused. Guess I'll have to get another Strat



This is the way.


----------



## hebing_rain

A fernandes baritone 7 and an ibanez premium 7


----------



## CanserDYI

NickS said:


> Been busy swapping pickups and pickguards around on all my Strats. Now I have an orphan pickguard (HH Tortoise shell) that is way too cool/good looking to leave unused. Guess I'll have to get another Strat


This is the way.

@technomancer god damnit


----------



## technomancer

CanserDYI said:


> This is the way.
> 
> @technomancer god damnit





PS I literally ended up with a Strat being built because I had an extra pickup here and went "Oh hey, this would be perfect for these specs!!!"


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Schaller Sure Claw
> 
> 
> Sure Claw Spring Tensioner"Sure Claw" is designed for guitarists who use a Floyd Rose type or other tremolo system with sustain block. It helps to keep the correct spring tension. The spring tension can be adjusted without removing the cover plate ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomannmusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to remind myself to grab a few of these for my main RGs.


I put these on every trem guitar I own. The classic spring claw design is archaic and these operate so much more elegantly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought some tire weights. Don't like how the AXS neckdives (nor how light the body is to be honest ) so I'm gonna try this to see how it helps.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bought some tire weights. Don't like how the AXS neckdives (nor how light the body is to be honest ) so I'm gonna try this to see how it helps.


You should have gone with scuba diving ones... or a tool purse in the guitar's strap body end and store your Allen keys there...


----------



## ATRguitar91

There's a stupid good deal on a Helix LT locally. May have to swap my Stomp for it..


----------



## CanserDYI

ATRguitar91 said:


> There's a stupid good deal on a Helix LT locally. May have to swap my Stomp for it..


Do it. You will reallllllllly enjoy that second "line". My buddy owns a stomp and I have the LT and while the stomp is freaking amazing and I love the form factor, my god the limited DSP drove me nuts. 

Now Line 6, if you can snap off the expression pedal, and like 4 of these switches and give me a Quad Cortex sized or hell, even Stomp XL sized LT? I'll start sucking you all off now, get in line (6).


----------



## robotwithhumanhair22

I've currently got an Aristides H/07R in production - placed the order in mid-December, just last week got my first update (it was a picture of the fretboard before routing). It's not a big update but it makes me think that the guitar is next in line to be brought to life. Super duper hype.

After that comes in I aim to save for a modeller like the Quad Cortex, though am unsure due to a lot of folks saying it doesn't particularly live up to the hype or the price point at which it sits. I'm considering the Fractal FM3 as it's a little cheaper and sets out to accomplish a lot of what the QC tries to do, not to mention Fractal's products and algorithms are tried and true. Hell, I might even get a used Axe-Fx II XL+ off Reverb instead. I legitimately cannot decide.

Anyone with experience with QC / FM3 / Axe-Fx care to weigh in? It'll be mainly for home use, jams and recording w/ Cubase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Do it. You will reallllllllly enjoy that second "line". My buddy owns a stomp and I have the LT and while the stomp is freaking amazing and I love the form factor, my god the limited DSP drove me nuts.
> 
> Now Line 6, if you can snap off the expression pedal, and like 4 of these switches and give me a Quad Cortex sized or hell, even Stomp XL sized LT? I'll start sucking you all off now, get in line (6).



Or at least IMO, install an expression pedal that doesn't fucking suck or break.


----------



## Millul

I?m starting to think I "need" an HX Stomp.
Also waiting feedback on an offer I made on a KILLER axe, don't wanna jynx it...!


----------



## StevenC

I ordered one of those Mono pedalboards to have somewhere to put my pedals. Now I need to figure out what pedals to put on it.


----------



## odibrom

So, I'm about to get an Ibanez RG1527 in blue for 850€ with DiMarzio Air Norton on both neck and bridge and a prestige case, "locally" at 200km from my place, but the travel would also be used to visit the family's farms a bit further to north/center of my country (the guitar sits kind of "in the way" with a small detour), making the gas money be worth the trouble and not just add up to the guitar's cost. What say you, is it worth it? The guitar looks to be in pretty good shape with only a small identified dent in the lower horn... there's another one, but in grey, and way more closer for a bit less, but no DiMarzios, probably no case as well and with a bigger dent for a bit less. I know it's foolish, but I prefer the blue one because of the blue AND smaller dots in the neck... I think I'm gonna get the blue one...


----------



## Giest

@odibrom That's a circa early 2000 model I think. I tend to pass on those and go for 90's or after 2013ish models myself. That said and not sure on pricing in your area or even the currency exchange rate, but I think it would be under 1k$ USD which isn't a bad deal at all for that guitar. Pretty sure you could buy it and sell it if you don't like it without risking losing money, and if not you wouldn't lose much. I'd go for it.


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> @odibrom That's a circa early 2000 model I think. I tend to pass on those and go for 90's or after 2013ish models myself. That said and not sure on pricing in your area or even the currency exchange rate, but I think it would be under 1k$ USD which isn't a bad deal at all for that guitar. Pretty sure you could buy it and sell it if you don't like it without risking losing money, and if not you wouldn't lose much. I'd go for it.


Thank you for your comment. Personally, I'm looking at this one and thinking... Sustainiac, piezos (the Edge Pro trem is compatible)... kind of a project guitar. Yeah, 850€ is below 1k$. I'm seeing several of these for sale in Europe for about this value (Covid times, you know the shit), most a bit more used than this one appears to be... and I really don't need it, really don't, but you know how it goes, right? Guitars, one can't have too many...


----------



## Mourguitars

Theres been a Splawn Compition 50w in my area for a while now at a very good price...ive been eying for about a month

Dont even need it but its sparked my GAS up a little.... i think the Ceriatone 800 i have will do what the Spawn does with the Vids ive listen to

Dont those amps have a weird mid spike and are very speaker picky ?

Other that that going to buy some tolex and rehouse a Phaez 10w HRM / Blackface amp a friend left me ...make a new face plate in that Blackstar series 100 amp that is DOA... its a big head shell , but better than buying one


Mike


----------



## rokket2005

I was going to buy a replacement pickup for my stingray since it's borked, but finding out which pickups will actually work in my bass is so convoluted that I might as well just see if I can get the original pickup repaired. It seems like half of the mm pickup third party market is only for basses pre-1992, and there are some that specify it won't work on your bass if it uses a three way blade switch, whereas mine has a five way, and also the cover is shaped different from every other manufacturer too and ebmm doesn't sell pickups. I already kind of hated ebmm, but this shit is ridiculous. I should just sell it and get a Spector


----------



## SCJR

rokket2005 said:


> I was going to buy a replacement pickup for my stingray since it's borked, but finding out which pickups will actually work in my bass is so convoluted that I might as well just see if I can get the original pickup repaired. It seems like half of the mm pickup third party market is only for basses pre-1992, and there are some that specify it won't work on your bass if it uses a three way blade switch, whereas mine has a five way, and also the cover is shaped different from every other manufacturer too and ebmm doesn't sell pickups. I already kind of hated ebmm, but this shit is ridiculous. I should just sell it and get a Spector



Goddamn I didn't know it was like that with EBMM, what a pain in the ass.

Technically already purchased to come out of the April/May batch but I'm waiting on a Pirate MIDI Bridge6. Similar to the Morningstar as the best approximation. I'm hoping the integration features make things as seamless as they claim. I'm a little too busy for this hobby overall at the moment and hoping that it streamlines the process of integrating it into my rig as advertised.


----------



## Bearitone

I am itching to pull the trigger on this Charvel:








Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 2 24 HH HT CM, Caramelized Maple Fingerboard, Satin Black


Charvel’s all-new ultimate in sonic sophistication and design virtuosity is the Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 2 24 HH HT CM—a stunning summit of modern Charvel® vibe, power and performance.




charvel.com


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Schaller Sure Claw
> 
> 
> Sure Claw Spring Tensioner"Sure Claw" is designed for guitarists who use a Floyd Rose type or other tremolo system with sustain block. It helps to keep the correct spring tension. The spring tension can be adjusted without removing the cover plate ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomannmusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to remind myself to grab a few of these for my main RGs.


I kinda really wanna put one of these in my AZ and another one in my Edwards. Like @Crash Dandicoot said, I flippin hate traditional trem claws and how I always feel like I'm about to either strip a screw or pull the screw completely out of the guitar. That's quite a bit of money for a claw though.


----------



## NickS

There's a used Avatar 2X12 with two different V30's in it available locally to me, for not much more than just the speakers go for new. Probably gonna have to pick that up.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Alberto7 Depends on where you look, I typically grab them for roughly $60 CAD. I agree that's steep for a glorified spring claw but if it's a constant annoyance or a frequently used guitar, I think they're worth it.


----------



## Giest

I've got one of the Sophia pro trem blocks for about 200$ but haven't monkey'd with it yet. That Schaller unit doesn't seem so bad at 50$. I got the Sophia block for a guitar I thought had a ZPS3 but doesn't lol. Besides the fool and their money trope I can say the unit seems solid functionally, fit and finish could be a little better for the money though.


----------



## Millul

Well, I have just paid for...this:


----------



## sleewell

wooo hooo!!! just bought another L6 powercab 112. GC had one used for $349 which is a great price.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found some Swamp Thang and Governor speakers locally. Prob gonna grab them and slap them in another 2x12


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Duncan Distortion impulse buy. Always heard it was similar to the 500T so i guess I'll find out for myself.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Picks. 

The BHL Assailant is ridiculously good. I love and have used a Gravity Sunrise Mini 3.0mm for over 5 years now. And as good as that picks plays, the Assailant is just effortless in comparison. I still prefer the tone of the acrylic, but the U-Glass sounds great too. Even tone. 

Already ordered the hockey mask pick I posted earlier and nabbed a regular Wizard pick to try alongside it. I’m going to order a BHL HP Micro to compare shapes and once that’s done, I’ll probably spring for some custom BHL picks. I’ve been bitten by the bug HARD. 

Also have the 1.0, 2.0, and 3.0mm Dunlop Jazz Stubby picks on the way as back up picks and to try. Got a few Dunlop Flow Gloss 3.0mm to try out too.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> There's a stupid good deal on a Helix LT locally. May have to swap my Stomp for it..


Even after sleeping on this, I'm still quite torn. The only real benefit the LT would give me is the increased DSP. And really, I can fit everything I need to within a Stomp patch, I would only use the added DSP for gratuitous amounts of distortions and overdrives to bounce back and forth from.

The added switches don't matter to me much, because I have a midi controller, and the Stomp already handles all my routing needs. 

I also feel like I would miss the small form factor of the Stomp. Its size makes it such a versatile piece of gear if I ever get out of my basement and start playing with other humans again.


----------



## broangiel

KnightBrolaire said:


> found some Swamp Thang and Governor speakers locally. Prob gonna grab them and slap them in another 2x12


100% go for it. I personally prefer DV77+Swamp, but Gov+Swamp was fun too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought some carpet, carpet tape, Velcro, and MDF board (yes, I know, but it just needs to be on the floor at home) to go along with Ernie Ball 6” patch cables and ProCo mono and stereo cables for the rest of the board. It is more room than I need, but otherwise should work.


----------



## budda

Went to grab the 40th anni JM in blue but it had some irregularities (minor). Gonna a/b with new in box next week and take home the winner.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I bought some carpet, carpet tape, Velcro, and MDF board (yes, I know, but it just needs to be on the floor at home) to go along with Ernie Ball 6” patch cables and ProCo mono and stereo cables for the rest of the board. It is more room than I need, but otherwise should work.


People who shame the use of MDF for utility purposes need to STFU.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> People who shame the use of MDF for utility purposes need to STFU.


It’s not for anything more than putting pedals on so they aren’t on the floor. It’ll make it simpler to move for purposes of vacuuming the floor in that area, for instance. 

Anyone have a *Digitech Whammy DT*? I’m curious how many strips of hook side Velcro to use on it. I’m thinking three, but I’m not certain.


----------



## Giest

"People who shame the use of MDF for utility purposes need to STFU."

MDF is for poor people.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So one of my regular music go to guys have jumped ship to another store and told me to check them out. They just happen to have a 5153 50 EL34 head in stock and he arranged a good deal for me. Looks like I'll finally be getting one, perfect timing during my current recording schedule.


----------



## odibrom

odibrom said:


> So, I'm about to get an Ibanez RG1527 in blue for 850€ with DiMarzio Air Norton on both neck and bridge and a prestige case, "locally" at 200km from my place, but the travel would also be used to visit the family's farms a bit further to north/center of my country (the guitar sits kind of "in the way" with a small detour), making the gas money be worth the trouble and not just add up to the guitar's cost. What say you, is it worth it? The guitar looks to be in pretty good shape with only a small identified dent in the lower horn... there's another one, but in grey, and way more closer for a bit less, but no DiMarzios, probably no case as well and with a bigger dent for a bit less. I know it's foolish, but I prefer the blue one because of the blue AND smaller dots in the neck... I think I'm gonna get the blue one...


... and she's with me now... needs a deep setup...


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It’s not for anything more than putting pedals on so they aren’t on the floor. It’ll make it simpler to move for purposes of vacuuming the floor in that area, for instance.
> 
> Anyone have a *Digitech Whammy DT*? I’m curious how many strips of hook side Velcro to use on it. I’m thinking three, but I’m not certain.



That's exactly why I made my "at home only" board - just to get everything off the floor and keep it from moving around. The frame is leftover aluminum extrusions from work projects (the rack is made from that too). The black surface is laminated MDF from a cheap TV stand one of my neighbors was throwing away.

It's inclined by legs in the back corners but it's hard to see that in the pic. Velcro holds the smaller pedals in place.

Total cost: $0.

If I get more ambitious, I might find a way to route some cables and the power supply underneath, but I really don't care about that. I'm always re-configuring anyway.


----------



## Giest

@odibrom 

For shame.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Giest said:


> "People who shame the use of MDF for utility purposes need to STFU."
> 
> MDF is for poor people.


Oh yeah? All the PA manufacturers and hifi guys must be wrong then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Giest said:


> "People who shame the use of MDF for utility purposes need to STFU."
> 
> MDF is for poor people.


Yeah, you’re right. I should’ve paid more for proper lumber for something that has the sole purpose of staying on my floor.


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> @odibrom
> 
> For shame.


.... eeerrr.... yeah, shame on me!...


----------



## Giest

youngthrasher9 said:


> Oh yeah? All the PA manufacturers and hifi guys must be wrong then.



No, they're in business to sell. Mainlining things manufacturers say or do right into your brain is more often than not a foolish thing to do yourself. It's ok to think for yourself and raise your standards.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Giest said:


> No, they're in business to sell. Mainlining things manufacturers say or do right into your brain is more often than not a foolish thing to do yourself. It's ok to think for yourself and raise your standards.


Even lots of people who could literally afford furniture grade mahogany for hifi speaker cabinets will often use MDF because it is acoustically dead and lets the speaker recreate the signal more accurately. The data is out there for anyone to see. Thinking for yourself and raising your standards also involves looking for information in places other than threads full of hearsay and opinions rather than data. You can hivespeak and spew thinly veiled classism all you want, it’s your life. Elitism will only get you places where your “friends” will always judge you based on their preconceived metric of merit. Competing in an imaginary game for sake of status gets old, homie.


----------



## Giest

I'm aware of everything you just said. Apparently you're still not aware of what I said. Gonna just drop it now, sorry if you didn't pick up on it.


----------



## Giest

@youngthrasher9 I was respectful to you, no need to laugh at me because you got caught being a reactionarist.

MDF is a low quality material, it is inferior in 99% of the applications it is used.

Perhaps you will enjoy being on ignore. I will enjoy not seeing you tell people to "STFU", at any rate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Imagine caring what material people use in their DIY projects.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a marshall 4x12 for like 200$. Might have to grab it


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I decided to celebrate selling two guitars by buying three amp heads, why? Because you can stack them, very space efficient.


----------



## Millul

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I decided to celebrate selling two guitars by buying three amp heads, why? Because you can stack them, very space efficient.


Yeah, but...which ones???


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Millul said:


> Yeah, but...which ones???


First I grabbed a Peavey Supreme 160 head from Kyle @BadSeed, then an Ampeg ss140c showed up on Reverb, than I found someone selling a Crate gx130c.


----------



## budda

LP#3 for 2022 incoming


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Imagine caring what material people use in their DIY projects.


Yup. Mostly this.


----------



## odibrom

odibrom said:


> ... and she's with me now... needs a deep setup...


... and continuing this story...

Sooo... I finally plugged the guitar in my rig this evening and she sounded way too dark. For sure, the strings were dead and she was a bit dirty and all, so first thing to do was clean her up. I disassembled the Edge Pro completely to clean it and to understand its differences to the LoPro Edge, since it's my first of this kind and to see if I could fit some piezo elements in its saddles instead of the "metal inserts" they bring. Seems like they're compatible, however, it may need a bit of tweaking the saddles or the piezo elements... probably a job for my trusty luthier shop http://www.guitarrehab.pt / #GuitarRehabLisbon They've done all stainless refrets on my guitars (5 already) along with some other heavy works on my acoustic and my fretless... good people...

... but I'm rambling, so, as I disassembled the guitar, I decided I'd check the pickups and found that instead of being 2x AirNorton 7, they were in fact a set of Illuminators... close call I'd say since the neck pickup is pretty similar to the Air Norton specs wise (but has the coils distributed differently and probably something more, but it's counting hairs)... to me it's a plus, since I never tried these... the switch and volume pot will be replaced as soon as possible... but that's something else. At the moment, she's stringless, tomorrow I'll finish her setup...

So, next guitar stuff to buy is switch, volume pots, straps...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm pretty set on trying to find either that marine burst Ibanez ARX or another SZ. We'll see.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Imagine caring what material people use in their DIY projects.


Yeah, really. Giest is a mark.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Giest said:


> @youngthrasher9 I was respectful to you, no need to laugh at me because you got caught being a reactionarist.
> 
> MDF is a low quality material, it is inferior in 99% of the applications it is used.
> 
> Perhaps you will enjoy being on ignore. I will enjoy not seeing you tell people to "STFU", at any rate.


Lol you’re really quite obnoxious.


----------



## Giest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol you’re really quite obnoxious.



Fair enough. Thanks for the constructive criticism, I'll try to improve.


----------



## kmanick

Jonesing for a Prestige 6 string
Either the Rg652AHM or the RG657MSK, whichever one I can score for less


----------



## John

Strings


----------



## Bearitone

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> First I grabbed a Peavey Supreme 160 head from Kyle @BadSeed, then an Ampeg ss140c showed up on Reverb, than I found someone selling a Crate gx130c.


Wow, that’s like the fuckin trio of old school solid state death metal. Let us know which your favorite is once you’ve had some time


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Bearitone said:


> Wow, that’s like the fuckin trio of old school solid state death metal. Let us know which your favorite is once you’ve had some time


Yup! I've been craving a real SS amp for chugging out on. I can't wait to try them in a head to head death match. I will post some impressions in a few weeks.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yup! I've been craving a real SS amp for chugging out on. I can't wait to try them in a head to head death match. I will post some impressions in a few weeks.


 I am fucking stoked to hear about this.


----------



## trickae

I went overboard this year and I'll need to save. At most I'll be getting some NeuralDSP plugins like Archetype Gojira, Nolly, Plini and Tim Henson.

Haven't decided on my next guitar but I'm considering the following

1) Alexi Laiho LTD Hexed
2) Ibanez Pia in black and gold
3) Dingwall NG3 6 string bass in pearl white or metallic black
4) Or I'll save up for a Padalka Pluto and get that in 2024/2025...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

trickae said:


> I went overboard this year and I'll need to save. At most I'll be getting some NeuralDSP plugins like Archetype Gojira, Nolly, Plini and Tim Henson.
> 
> Haven't decided on my next guitar but I'm considering the following
> 
> 1) Alexi Laiho LTD Hexed
> 2) Ibanez Pia in black and gold
> 3) Dingwall NG3 6 string bass in pearl white or metallic black
> 4) Or I'll save up for a Padalka Pluto and get that in 2024/2025...


That’s a tough call, personally since I already have an arrow I would be stuck between the Pia or the Padalka. Those Padalka’s are works of functional art.


----------



## FunkyMunky71

I’ve just concluded a junior gig rig that won’t break the back even if it did break the bank!
Victory V30 Head
Zilla Vertical Fatboy in Slime green with a V30 and Alnico Creamback
Pedaltrain Metro Max featuring:
1 Spot CS6 power supply
Cry Baby Junior
Walrus Deep Six
Tumnus Delux
ISP Decimator 
Strymon Mobius 
TC Flashback 2x4
MXR M300 reverb
TC Spark Mini
Now I just need to play the damn stuff rather than endless research on YouTube


----------



## AMOS

I ordered a Fender PR-180E, it'll be here Thursday


----------



## FunkyMunky71

FunkyMunky71 said:


> I’ve just concluded a junior gig rig that won’t break the back even if it did break the bank!
> Victory V30 Head
> Zilla Vertical Fatboy in Slime green with a V30 and Alnico Creamback
> Pedaltrain Metro Max featuring:
> 1 Spot CS6 power supply
> Cry Baby Junior
> Walrus Deep Six
> Tumnus Delux
> ISP Decimator
> Strymon Mobius
> TC Flashback 2x4
> MXR M300 reverb
> TC Spark Mini
> Now I just need to play the damn stuff rather than endless research on YouTube


Looking at that lit I’ve just realised how much it all cost


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Giest said:


> @youngthrasher9 I was respectful to you, no need to laugh at me because you got caught being a reactionarist.
> 
> MDF is a low quality material, it is inferior in 99% of the applications it is used.
> 
> Perhaps you will enjoy being on ignore. I will enjoy not seeing you tell people to "STFU", at any rate.


This is mostly false. I manage a nearly $20mill a year Cabinet company and we have used MDF for the cabinet box for more than 30 years. Some people like plywood for the weight benefits when installing but besides that, MDF cores are every bit as good for this purpose.


----------



## DECEMBER

I just ordered a Nano Metal Muff.


----------



## AMOS

DECEMBER said:


> I just ordered a Nano Metal Muff.


I have one on my pedalboard, they're nice and tight sounding. I have a Russian Big Muff right beside it for more open sounding tones.


----------



## broangiel

There's a JP15-7 listed locally. It's an OK price. Might submit an offer to see if can get a great price.


----------



## trickae

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That’s a tough call, personally since I already have an arrow I would be stuck between the Pia or the Padalka. Those Padalka’s are works of functional art.


Nice! How does the Arrow play? How does it compare to other V's and were you happy with your purchase? 

Yeah the Padalka's a work of art and I'd be afraid to play it, but most probably will. I reached out to them and have put forward my order, it'll be 2 years until Simon gets to me thought.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

trickae said:


> Nice! How does the Arrow play? How does it compare to other V's and were you happy with your purchase?
> 
> Yeah the Padalka's a work of art and I'd be afraid to play it, but most probably will. I reached out to them and have put forward my order, it'll be 2 years until Simon gets to me thought.


My arrow is a 2021 model, LTD 1000 the satin red boy. So it has stainless steel frets which is a huge plus. I really dig it, it reminds me an awful lot of my Japanese pro series Jackson Rhoads and my USA model I owned long ago. Nice neck, excellent fretwork, neck thru metal machine. It rests in a way similar to the Rhoads when sitting down. I think the 1000 series LTD’s are great, I play it just as much as my Kiso shop ESP Horizon.


----------



## MrWulf

Got a used KM7 mk3 Artist in crimson burst coming in tomorrow. I'm gonna swap the pickup with the Black Winter 7 i had and then i'm selling the Banshee Elite 7 (which is where the BW7 came from) to offset it. Got an unbeatable deal on the KM7 so i couldnt pass it up lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Schaller Sure Claw
> 
> 
> Sure Claw Spring Tensioner"Sure Claw" is designed for guitarists who use a Floyd Rose type or other tremolo system with sustain block. It helps to keep the correct spring tension. The spring tension can be adjusted without removing the cover plate ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomannmusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to remind myself to grab a few of these for my main RGs.



Ordered 3. 2 for the RGs I'm using the most, and one for the fretless RG. Decided to make the fretless a priority after a recent restring gave me more trouble than usual.


----------



## trickae

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> My arrow is a 2021 model, LTD 1000 the satin red boy. So it has stainless steel frets which is a huge plus. I really dig it, it reminds me an awful lot of my Japanese pro series Jackson Rhoads and my USA model I owned long ago. Nice neck, excellent fretwork, neck thru metal machine. It rests in a way similar to the Rhoads when sitting down. I think the 1000 series LTD’s are great, I play it just as much as my Kiso shop ESP Horizon.


That's awesome. I'll need to check it out.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

@youngthrasher9 @Bearitone Supreme 160 was the first to show up. This thing is very impressive so far, took me a bit to dial in the tone. But damn, she thick. Reminds me of a solid state 5150II if I had to compare it to anything.


----------



## runbirdman

I picked up an AZ2204 after falling in love with my AZS2200. Ibanez knocked it out of the park with those lines. I didn’t particularly care for the SD Hyperion bridge but I had a covered Suhr Aldrich sitting around. I paid less than $1000 each for my AZ’s. I have no idea why their value is so low on the local marketplace but I’m going to keep buying them until people start catching on.


----------



## Bearitone

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @youngthrasher9 @Bearitone Supreme 160 was the first to show up. This thing is very impressive so far, took me a bit to dial in the tone. But damn, she thick. Reminds me of a solid state 5150II if I had to compare it to anything.


Heeellll yeah. This makes me happy to hear. Peavey has always had the some of the best solid state tones imo


----------



## narad

I put my spare parts from recent purchases together and was surprised to actually like it...


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I put my spare parts from recent purchases together and was surprised to actually like it...



That is not terrible... I'd go with the new looking pearloid guard since nothing else shows much wear


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> I put my spare parts from recent purchases together and was surprised to actually like it...



Always dug those arrow inlays from ESP. Those and the split Flags rule.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> That is not terrible... I'd go with the new looking pearloid guard since nothing else shows much wear



Yea, it makes sense. But that guard is one of those 80s schecter ones with the f500 pickups, so it's solid brass. I think it could be processed to be basically new, though I don't know where to begin on that. Not entirely sure it's worth the effort but just one of those random cool things I saw pop up at auction.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Had a Jackson KE-3 for a good price





Got bored of it so I traded that for a Charvel So-Cal MiM





And gonna trade that for an Ibanez RG1527 next week. 



I think I got a good deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Always dug those arrow inlays from ESP. Those and the split Flags rule.


Same. Much better than how Hamer did it.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Yea, it makes sense. But that guard is one of those 80s schecter ones with the f500 pickups, so it's solid brass. I think it could be processed to be basically new, though I don't know where to begin on that. Not entirely sure it's worth the effort but just one of those random cool things I saw pop up at auction.



Take it apart and go at it with metal polish and a buffing wheel on a drill, should polish back up pretty quickly if it's brass.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nada, since my whatever at Sweetwater apparently can’t get back with me. Saves me some money on something I don’t need, so not a big deal.


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> And gonna trade that for an Ibanez RG1527 next week.
> View attachment 106085
> 
> 
> I think I got a good deal.



I just got one of these this last weekend, she came with DiMarzio Illuminator pickup set and sounded terrible with the ghost strings she had. After cleaning, new set of strings and setup, she now sings beautifully... White pickups and switch tip work very well in this blue model.


----------



## rokket2005

Pulled the trigger on one of the new Spector NS Pulse II basses. Went for the 6 string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone know how good the Ibanez PS60 is? Been kinda wanting an Iceman but the old Korean-made Icemans from the '90s and 2000s are getting harder and more expensive to find.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

odibrom said:


> I just got one of these this last weekend, she came with DiMarzio Illuminator pickup set and sounded terrible with the ghost strings she had. After cleaning, new set of strings and setup, she now sings beautifully... White pickups and switch tip work very well in this blue model.


I'm sure the one I'm picking up has either a Nazgul or a Pegasus in the bridge, so a pickup upgrade is already unnecessary. And I used to have an RG1527 just like this one, and I curse myself for getting rid of it then. But I've only recently seen the light on trem systems


----------



## Soya

Got a surprise bonus from work so decided to replace some aging cymbals on the kit, more Meinl Byzance goodness incoming


----------



## rexbinary

This baby just landed, and it feels so good to play. I never had a Gotoh trem, but it seems miles above a 1000 that's for sure. It's got a 32mm brass block and silent springs as well. I'm still getting used to the super distortion as I usually run a JB in the bridge, but I'm warming up to it quickly.


----------



## laxu

rexbinary said:


> This baby just landed, and it feels so good to play. I never had a Gotoh trem, but it seems miles above a 1000 that's for sure. It's got a 32mm brass block and silent springs as well. I'm still getting used to the super distortion as I usually run a JB in the bridge, but I'm warming up to it quickly.


That looks great! What's the deal with the silent springs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

laxu said:


> That looks great! What's the deal with the silent springs?



They're just springs that are coated with some rubber/plastic and sometimes have foam inside of them.


----------



## rexbinary

laxu said:


> That looks great! What's the deal with the silent springs?


Thanks! They are coated so they should be quieter when bending, and supposedly they won't ring at all with the strings. I haven't had them before, nor a brass block so I don't know how well either of them work if at all. But, this particular guitar already had them pre-installed so I figured why not?


----------



## odibrom

rexbinary said:


> This baby just landed, and it feels so good to play. I never had a Gotoh trem, but it seems miles above a 1000 that's for sure. It's got a 32mm brass block and silent springs as well. I'm still getting used to the super distortion as I usually run a JB in the bridge, but I'm warming up to it quickly.



That is a great looking guitar. It's also interesting to see rounded heels and not the squared ones that were everywhere on non Ibanez Guitars...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> That is a great looking guitar. It's also interesting to see rounded heels and not the squared ones that were everywhere on non Ibanez Guitars...



People complained loud enough and now everyone's using sculpted neck joints on bolt-ons.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People complained loud enough and now everyone's using sculpted neck joints on bolt-ons.


Finally, I'd say... and Ibanez is going backwards on Re-Issue models...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Finally, I'd say... and Ibanez is going backwards on Re-Issue models...


I mean it makes sense if you're gonna do a 1:1 reissue of the old RG550s, given they used square heels.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean it makes sense if you're gonna do a 1:1 reissue of the old RG550s, given they used square heels.


Yah, I know, but, you know, we're guitar players, we have to complain about something, right?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Incoming


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a sansamp paul landers to fuck around with


----------



## Bearitone

Steinmetzify said:


> Incoming
> 
> View attachment 106142


Yo! That is a really sick offset-super-strat shape


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bearitone said:


> Yo! That is a really sick offset-super-strat shape



Right? It’s an arch top too. Been after this one for a minute, soon as it came out I knew I’d get one eventually.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

@youngthrasher9 @Bearitone The ss140 came, but the moronic seller packed it inside a box with only a beach towel and a few pieces of cardboard to protect it. Amazingly it works, but not without some issues. The gain knob doesn’t taper up well, so you have to set it to 10 to get a decent amount of gain. But here’s the kicker, the damn clean channel bleeds significantly into the dirty tone. So you get this really annoying clean attack to the strings when yer trying to play.
Waiting to hear back from the seller to see how they’ll make it right. At this point it needs a tech to look at it. And there’s not many in the town I live it.
But, I can say without a doubt the amp is amazing. I’m going to try turning up the volume and seeing if it doesn’t go away in the meantime. 

Sadly it will probably go back unless he offers a sizable partial refund.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Have a trade lined up for a Alpha Haunt Fuzz from Old Blood Noise Endeavours for my Headrush 108.

I'd never even heard of this company, but it popped up locally and looks really interesting. I've been using fuzz more lately and this one seems like it has a blend function, which is something I'm really interested in as my current favorite tone is a 50/50 blend of a fuzz and overdrive into a high gain amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone know how good the Ibanez PS60 is? Been kinda wanting an Iceman but the old Korean-made Icemans from the '90s and 2000s are getting harder and more expensive to find.



Help me before I pull the trigger and get a shit guitar.


----------



## sirbuh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Help me before I pull the trigger and get a shit guitar.


interested in this, too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm waiting for a guitar to sell before I buy it anyway.


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Help me before I pull the trigger and get a shit guitar.


Warmoth iceman is the way to go imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Warmoth iceman is the way to go imo


No 3x3 Ibanez headstock no sell.


----------



## rokket2005

^I'd spend the extra couple hundred and go for either the 300 or 400 just to not have PS' name on it or that hideous tailpiece thing. Daves had a Sam Totman sig iceman a couple weeks ago for $350 that I almost bought, but I think it has a standard six on one side headstock/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> ^I'd spend the extra couple hundred and go for either the 300 or 400 just to not have PS' name on it or that hideous tailpiece thing. Daves had a Sam Totman sig iceman a couple weeks ago for $350 that I almost bought, but I think it has a standard six on one side headstock/


All I care about is that it looks like a proper classic Iceman and whether it's a good quality guitar or not.


----------



## Thesius

Whatever is in my signature at the time. Working on an RG7CSD3 deal atm and an AX-75. Think those will be the last two for a bit until I move into my new place. Running out of room


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All I care about is that it looks like a proper classic Iceman and whether it's a good quality guitar or not.


Bro, do not give Paul more money. Fuck him.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

ATRguitar91 said:


> Have a trade lined up for a Alpha Haunt Fuzz from Old Blood Noise Endeavours for my Headrush 108.
> 
> I'd never even heard of this company, but it popped up locally and looks really interesting. I've been using fuzz more lately and this one seems like it has a blend function, which is something I'm really interested in as my current favorite tone is a 50/50 blend of a fuzz and overdrive into a high gain amp.



I have the Dark Star reverb by them, great pedal, great company. Interested to hear about this, the faders are a unique touch and the enclosure design overall is top notch on all of their stuff.


----------



## ATRguitar91

ATRguitar91 said:


> Have a trade lined up for a Alpha Haunt Fuzz from Old Blood Noise Endeavours for my Headrush 108.
> 
> I'd never even heard of this company, but it popped up locally and looks really interesting. I've been using fuzz more lately and this one seems like it has a blend function, which is something I'm really interested in as my current favorite tone is a 50/50 blend of a fuzz and overdrive into a high gain amp.





wheresthefbomb said:


> I have the Dark Star reverb by them, great pedal, great company. Interested to hear about this, the faders are a unique touch and the enclosure design overall is top notch on all of their stuff.


The trade went through yesterday and this thing is amazing, even after 30 minutes with it, it's one of my favorite pedals ever. 

It seemingly can produce any kind of fuzz, from chunky tamer big Muff stuff, sputtery/scratchy/grinding fuzz, and then all out mushy chaos. It can even function as a clean boost and tighten up a high gain when set right.

It's kind of weird to dial in, but once I figured out the controls I was blown away. I got it on a whim and even though I'm in the honeymoon phase, I feel like the Alpha Haunt is easily going to become a staple in my tone.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

ATRguitar91 said:


> The trade went through yesterday and this thing is amazing, even after 30 minutes with it, it's one of my favorite pedals ever.
> 
> It seemingly can produce any kind of fuzz, from chunky tamer big Muff stuff, sputtery/scratchy/grinding fuzz, and then all out mushy chaos. It can even function as a clean boost and tighten up a high gain when set right.
> 
> It's kind of weird to dial in, but once I figured out the controls I was blown away. I got it on a whim and even though I'm in the honeymoon phase, I feel like the Alpha Haunt is easily going to become a staple in my tone.



Sounds promising, my buddy was talking about getting one so I'll definitely pass the info along.


----------



## rokket2005

Got this in and it's pretty nice. The neck is this weird asymmetrical shape where the treble side gets real thin around the g string, almost wizard like. Shout-out to Sweetwater for taking off $150 for this tiny ding on the back of the neck too.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Traded in my Suhr for a fuschia sparkle Luke III which is immensely more comfortable to play.


----------



## budda

Dropping off my jazzmaster to my buddy in an hour to get the bridge pickup replaced. Then it’s at 100% health and ready to be wsshed out with reverb and delay 75% of the time


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Just preordered two quartets of 6CA7EH from Audiophonics, estimated restock in May. Even with international shipping halfway around the world, two quads from them is as much as one quad anywhere I can find right now, and I don't need them _right now_.


----------



## Millul

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Traded in my Suhr for a fuschia sparkle Luke III which is immensely more comfortable to play.


What made the Suhr uncomfortable to play? Which model was it?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Millul said:


> What made the Suhr uncomfortable to play? Which model was it?


It's pretty much a user preference thing. It was a Modern Plus.

The fret ends absolutely shred my first knuckle joint because I play with my hand all over the edges of the fretboard (bad habit, I know, but in my defense it's never been a problem before this guitar). It was so bad I sent it to Suhr to have them round the frets, which took 3 months, and then they were _smoother_ but the problem was not fixed. I'd wager most people who play moderns play with their hand off the neck shredder-style but I do not. I should mention I had a Modern Terra which did not have this problem at all that unfortunately died in a gear purge.

The Suhr is in no way a low or mid-quality guitar - it is absolutely in the top 5 nicest guitars I've ever played just in terms of craftsmanship and probably about 5% better quality than the MM but I just like the MM neck so much more. MM oil/waxed necks are sweet, the slight v-shape fits my grip much more comfortably, and my hands smell great after I'm done playing. The Suhr was waaaaaaaaay cooler looking but if it doesn't get played it goes out the door. I'll probably end up with another Terra though once people start putting them up used at reduced prices.

That's the rub with the boutique guitars: they don't have to sell volume so they ditch the crowd-pleasing and go all in on specs that certain players will absolutely adore and others might hate. I've been lucky to only have bought 2 schmancy guitars over the internet that I just didn't get along with at all and unfortunately this is one of them (the other was an Axis if you're curious, I didn't like the asymmetrical neck).


tl;dr: Jazzmaster player wants to shred, cries because shred guitar has tall frets, buys guitar with shorter frets


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think aside from getting some studio monitors with my first check, I want to get a power supply. Any suggestions? I have 12 pedals that need 9v. Unfortunately, I haven’t seen anything that can power a Whammy DT, so I’d just use it to power the rest of my pedalboard.


----------



## Bearitone

Just got the MXR Poly blue octave and holy crap this thing is awesome. I want the flanger inside as it’s own stand alone pedal. And the polyphonic sub is waaayyy better than what’s on the Boss OC-5. If you’re looking for an octave pedal, I highly recommend. My holy grail sub octave is still the one inside the Kemper (sounds so realistic and tracks quickly) but the Poly Blue is a good step in that direction.


----------



## technomancer

Would really like to grab a SLO before the price hike hits but not seeing it happen...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought an 81 and an 85 in ivory.


----------



## laxu

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think aside from getting some studio monitors with my first check, I want to get a power supply. Any suggestions? I have 12 pedals that need 9v. Unfortunately, I haven’t seen anything that can power a Whammy DT, so I’d just use it to power the rest of my pedalboard.


CIOKS DC7 is excellent. Should be able to also power the Whammy as it's very flexible for voltages.


----------



## laxu

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> It's pretty much a user preference thing. It was a Modern Plus.
> 
> The fret ends absolutely shred my first knuckle joint because I play with my hand all over the edges of the fretboard (bad habit, I know, but in my defense it's never been a problem before this guitar). It was so bad I sent it to Suhr to have them round the frets, which took 3 months, and then they were _smoother_ but the problem was not fixed. I'd wager most people who play moderns play with their hand off the neck shredder-style but I do not. I should mention I had a Modern Terra which did not have this problem at all that unfortunately died in a gear purge.


That sounds like the guitar had a neck that was more prone to climate fluctuations than some. By the time you got it back to Suhr it might have gone back to where the fret ends were not sharp and then the problem repeats when you get it. Can happen on any guitar no matter how expensive.


----------



## technomancer

laxu said:


> That sounds like the guitar had a neck that was more prone to climate fluctuations than some. By the time you got it back to Suhr it might have gone back to where the fret ends were not sharp and then the problem repeats when you get it. Can happen on any guitar no matter how expensive.



It wasn't, you should read his thread as he had pics there. He didn't like that the fret ends were vertical on the edge of the board instead of rounded over. They didn't protrude past the edge of the board and weren't sharp, so no fret sprout.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

laxu said:


> CIOKS DC7 is excellent. Should be able to also power the Whammy as it's very flexible for voltages.


I’m sure it’s great, but $240 is pretty steep, and the amount of daisy chains I’d still have to rely on, compared to other options like the Truetone CS12, is a definite pass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Get the Truetone. I used to have a CS12 and it did what it needed to do. Still use a CS7 in fact.


----------



## DECEMBER

AMOS said:


> I have one on my pedalboard, they're nice and tight sounding. I have a Russian Big Muff right beside it for more open sounding tones.


I like it. It's very different than the big one with Top Boost; that one sounds terrible in all the demos.
I'm using it with a Tri-Parallel Mixer. Metal Muff in one loop, Revv G4 in another, blended together, and a Precision Drive in front of the mixer, driving both distortions.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

technomancer said:


> Would really like to grab a SLO before the price hike hits but not seeing it happen...



SLO30 is cheaper and sounds massive. I normally buy the bigger versions of amps but one came up nearby and snagged it. Sounds fantastic and worth checking out


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

On my list at the moment is some consolidation - Suhr Terra HH so I get the Floyd. 

Picked up a Suhr modern a few months ago and it has usurped all my other guitars so want to pickup another Suhr with a locking trem


----------



## technomancer

The Thing Upstairs said:


> SLO30 is cheaper and sounds massive. I normally buy the bigger versions of amps but one came up nearby and snagged it. Sounds fantastic and worth checking out



I just found out my bonus is going to be about 3 times what I was expecting so we'll see how irresponsible I am feeling once it gets paid 

I'll probably just bank or invest it, but we'll see. SLO GAS is real


----------



## Tree

technomancer said:


> I just found out my bonus is going to be about 3 times what I was expecting so we'll see how irresponsible I am feeling once it gets paid
> 
> I'll probably just bank or invest it, but we'll see. SLO GAS is real


By invest, you must mean invest into a SLO, right?


----------



## Bearitone

technomancer said:


> I just found out my bonus is going to be about 3 times what I was expecting so we'll see how irresponsible I am feeling once it gets paid
> 
> I'll probably just bank or invest it, but we'll see. SLO GAS is real


Not to be an enabler but, I feel like a SLO would be a great purchase. They can do a lot and hold their value pretty damn well. As long as you keep it nice, I don’t see you losing money it if you decide to resell in the next 5 to 10 years.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> I just found out my bonus is going to be about 3 times what I was expecting so we'll see how irresponsible I am feeling once it gets paid
> 
> I'll probably just bank or invest it, but we'll see. SLO GAS is real



Yeah count me as another "invest in the SLO" voice. Current inflation wackiness aside, I'm fairly certain that any loss you would take on selling the SLO in the future would be pretty small so long as it's in good shape.


----------



## technomancer

Filthy enablers


----------



## Drew

The 30 IS quite nice, for what it's worth.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Buy, you must buy, you must buy... an SLO!


----------



## sonofabias

A matching hot white bronco quad cab for my Revv Generator MKIII which I received earlier in March


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Help me before I pull the trigger and get a shit guitar.


it wouldn't take much to paul stanely delete it


----------



## thebeesknees22

Ok I wasn't going to do another purchase this year unless a Distressor came up, but I've found a Manley Reference Cardioid mic used for a good price and it's been on my list for a long time now.

..........so I pulled the trigger.  gah!

I swear! I swear.. that is the last purchase for the year unless a Distressor comes in stock. I'm teetering on the edge of my yearly budget and it's only April lol 

..shoot.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Finally found one that wasn’t priced crazy. It’ll get here right before the Crate gx130c. It’s going to be quite the weekend indeed.


----------



## Bearitone

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Finally found one that wasn’t priced crazy. It’ll get here right before the Crate gx130c. It’s going to be quite the weekend indeed.


Does that have a preamp tube in it?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Bearitone said:


> Does that have a preamp tube in it?


No.


----------



## budda

I need to post an ngd..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

budda said:


> I need to post an ngd..



By then you'd probably by 2 more Les Pauls.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Welll......shoot. the music store hit me up this morning saying they had a Distressor in. But I just pulled the trigger on that Manley Reference mic. ...... but since the distressor was on backorder to begin with, I went ahead and pulled the trigger.

And so concludes my yearly budget for music gear. And it's only April  I'm tappin' out! this is it!



Now I gotta find a place to put it. lol


----------



## budda

Bloody_Inferno said:


> By then you'd probably by 2 more Les Pauls.


Dont threaten me with a good time. Or the 11lb yamano an hr away. 

I havent posted a lot of ngd’s here just due to pics loading weird and not posting to fb as hosting


----------



## odibrom

is this a compressor?


thebeesknees22 said:


> Welll......shoot. the music store hit me up this morning saying they had a Distressor in. But I just pulled the trigger on that Manley Reference mic. ...... but since the distressor was on backorder to begin with, I went ahead and pulled the trigger.
> 
> And so concludes my yearly budget for music gear. And it's only April  I'm tappin' out! this is it!
> View attachment 106319
> 
> 
> Now I gotta find a place to put it. lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Apparently a brand new baritone telecaster. "Whoops."


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Does that have a preamp tube in it?


This is what Knocked Loose and CC have been boosting with live. It’s been on my list for some time now.


----------



## rokket2005

odibrom said:


> is this a compressor?


It's_ the _compressor.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Does that have a preamp tube in it?


Don't think so, just some spiffy features.


----------



## Tree

Really contemplating a cheapo modeler like the Mooer GE150 or NUX equivalent as a “backup” for my HX stomp. I absolutely don’t need a backup, but I am curious and love messing around with modelers.


----------



## thebeesknees22

odibrom said:


> is this a compressor?


yep!

It's a classic 90's- current era. It can do the 1176 thing, and a little of the LA-2A thing. It's just suuuper versatile. I have the UAD plugin version and it's one of my favorite compressor plugins, but I wanted a real one quite a while now.

I'm not sure if I'll get time today to mess with it or not. I need to make some space first. lol. It's pretty huge. It's my first piece of rack gear so I'll have to figure something out. Maybe i'll get a little shelf to stick it on for now.


----------



## odibrom

thebeesknees22 said:


> yep!
> 
> It's a classic 90's- current era. It can do the 1176 thing, and a little of the LA-2A thing. It's just suuuper versatile. I have the UAD plugin version and it's one of my favorite compressor plugins, but I wanted a real one quite a while now.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll get time today to mess with it or not. I need to make some space first. lol. It's pretty huge. It's my first piece of rack gear so I'll have to figure something out. Maybe i'll get a little shelf to stick it on for now.



I'm really not acknowledged on studio compressors (or any other compressor tbh, just those that come with multiFX units and a bit here and there on plugins).

Regarding how/where you'll set it up, maybe underneath the audio interface?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I really want to put a few EMG accessories into a pedal that I can turn on and off, particularly the EXG and SPC controls. I’ve posted this before, but it’d be cool to have.


----------



## thebeesknees22

odibrom said:


> I'm really not acknowledged on studio compressors (or any other compressor tbh, just those that come with multiFX units and a bit here and there on plugins).
> 
> Regarding how/where you'll set it up, maybe underneath the audio interface?



yeah I may just have to get wider monitor riser things for it to fit. My desk isn't super deep so there's not a ton of room on it. (it's just a cheapo gaming desk lol)

It's about 19in x 11in so it's not small lol


----------



## DestroyMankind

I have a mxr custom badass 78 arriving Friday.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I really want to put a few EMG accessories into a pedal that I can turn on and off, particularly the EXG and SPC controls. I’ve posted this before, but it’d be cool to have.



I have long lamented the lack of a super high quality parametric EQ pedal. Most are too low headroom and the old TC rack units are costly and cumbersome.

One of the many reasons I love my Axe FX is basically being able to EQ to my heart’s content.

I think I remember Dave Friedman replying to someone on another forum that he could maybe do some type of unit based on the old Furman PQ3, so if you have the cash, maybe drop him a line.

Still, it’d be cool to see some of the EMG tone controls in a separate pedal. 

Since I’m not only rebooting my gear but apparently doing so in a rather spendy fashion, I may splurge on a fancy ass cable as the next or near future purchase. Looking at Vovox now, but an might entertain something like an Evidence Audio Lyric.


----------



## technomancer

Kyle Jordan said:


> I have long lamented the lack of a super high quality parametric EQ pedal. Most are too low headroom and the old TC rack units are costly and cumbersome.
> 
> One of the many reasons I love my Axe FX is basically being able to EQ to my heart’s content.
> 
> I think I remember Dave Friedman replying to someone on another forum that he could maybe do some type of unit based on the old Furman PQ3, so if you have the cash, maybe drop him a line.
> 
> Still, it’d be cool to see some of the EMG tone controls in a separate pedal.
> 
> Since I’m not only rebooting my gear but apparently doing so in a rather spendy fashion, I may splurge on a fancy ass cable as the next or near future purchase. Looking at Vovox now, but an might entertain something like an Evidence Audio Lyric.



These guys make pedal versions of the PQ3 and PQ4









Gear | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com





No idea how they are though


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought a used Scumback H75 - LHDC and paired it with a V30.... Google says it a G12-80 type/liike

Pairs well with the V30...im digging it and took a lot of treble out that i had with the G12H i replaced

One Chord...what a difference and sounds great with the 800 and Archon50...very smooth but with some bite

Mike


----------



## narad

Long time dream of mine: UV7BK


----------



## thraxil

Just ordered a Harley Benton Aeolus. I've had all kinds of different strat/tele/LP/etc variants, but never owned a semi-hollow of any sort. The specs look pretty sweet for the price. The stock pickups have pretty good reviews, but I'll probably have a hard time resisting replacing them with something a bit more spicy.


----------



## Tree

narad said:


> Long time dream of mine: UV7BK


Do it. I regret getting rid of mine, but I wasn't playing guitar enough to justify keeping it at the time. They go for stupid prices nowadays, but I'm sure you can find a reasonable deal if you're patient. Or maybe prices on them are a bit better in Japan? I haven't looked myself honestly.


----------



## narad

Tree said:


> Do it. I regret getting rid of mine, but I wasn't playing guitar enough to justify keeping it at the time. They go for stupid prices nowadays, but I'm sure you can find a reasonable deal if you're patient. Or maybe prices on them are a bit better in Japan? I haven't looked myself honestly.


Usually when I post here it's more of a "what is the thing you just purchased gonna be"  They -can- be better priced in Japan, but good deals have become hard to come by. I got it for what I would say was a pretty typical 2018 price for it... not dirt cheap, but not Reverb flipper priced. I once saw a UV7PWH for $1700 though and passed because I thought it was a premium series.


----------



## Tree

narad said:


> Usually when I post here it's more of a "what is the thing you just purchased gonna be"  They -can- be better priced in Japan, but good deals have become hard to come by. I got it for what I would say was a pretty typical 2018 price for it... not dirt cheap, but not Reverb flipper priced. I once saw a UV7PWH for $1700 though and passed because I thought it was a premium series.


Nice! Did you get a older square heel, or AANJ? I was stupid with mine. I got it for ~$600 in 2013 because it had the high frets scalloped and was modified with a Piezo to boot. Played as if it were brand new, the scalloping was actually well done, but the mods killed the market value. 

Also, fuck I'd be kicking myself so hard for passing on the UV7PWH. That and the Jem7v7 are definitely on my "get before I die" list, but I'm really not into paying the going rate for either.


----------



## Mourguitars

Ordered some Vinyl and some 3M 90 to cover the side pieces i made as well as a bunch on mounting brackets different Assorted boxes of screw sets off Amazon to mount this Phaez Amp into this Blackstar head shell.....Easiest way was to lower the faceplate grill vs building a whole new one...just cut 2 small pieces of wood and cover and mount them....that Logo ha so much Hot Glue im going to leave it

Project went very smooth...








Bought this 22x12.5 pedalboard for my PedalPCB pedals....Also bought a few extra matched sets of the 6AQ5 Tubes for the Phaez amp...the amp sounds awesome with the Power Stations loop and Depth control...its 10w

Mike


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Usually when I post here it's more of a "what is the thing you just purchased gonna be"  They -can- be better priced in Japan, but good deals have become hard to come by. I got it for what I would say was a pretty typical 2018 price for it... not dirt cheap, but not Reverb flipper priced. I once saw a UV7PWH for $1700 though and passed because I thought it was a premium series.



Oooof. In hindsight I wish I would have kept one of the UV7PWHs I had... I had 2 or 3 of them at one point.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Mourguitars said:


> Ordered some Vinyl and some 3M 90 to cover the side pieces i made as well as a bunch on mounting brackets different Assorted boxes of screw sets off Amazon to mount this Phaez Amp into this Blackstar head shell.....Easiest way was to lower the faceplate grill vs building a whole new one...just cut 2 small pieces of wood and cover and mount them....that Logo ha so much Hot Glue im going to leave it
> 
> Project went very smooth...
> 
> 
> View attachment 106347
> 
> 
> View attachment 106348
> 
> 
> Bought this 22x12.5 pedalboard for my PedalPCB pedals....Also bought a few extra matched sets of the 6AQ5 Tubes for the Phaez amp...the amp sounds awesome with the Power Stations loop and Depth control...its 10w
> 
> Mike



Nice re-house, too bad about the badge. I de-badge _all _of my amps. I like your clever improvisation with the spacers on the side. I've got an X100b with rat fur all over it that I keep thinking about stripping the fur off and/or re-housing.


----------



## Mourguitars

wheresthefbomb said:


> Nice re-house, too bad about the badge. I de-badge _all _of my amps. I like your clever improvisation with the spacers on the side. I've got an X100b with rat fur all over it that I keep thinking about stripping the fur off and/or re-housing.


Thanks !

I got to measuring and looked at that grill..shoot...i can lower it down 3/8 and will be fine , make these side pieces and done !

That Blackstar Logo the whole thing is hot glued...it would have been a mess to clean off...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Mourguitars said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I got to measuring and looked at that grill..shoot...i can lower it down 3/8 and will be fine , make these side pieces and done !
> 
> That Blackstar Logo the whole thing is hot glued...it would have been a mess to clean off...



All great DIY projects begin with the phrase, "aw hell, *I* can do that!"


----------



## narad

Tree said:


> Nice! Did you get a older square heel, or AANJ? I was stupid with mine. I got it for ~$600 in 2013 because it had the high frets scalloped and was modified with a Piezo to boot. Played as if it were brand new, the scalloping was actually well done, but the mods killed the market value.
> 
> Also, fuck I'd be kicking myself so hard for passing on the UV7PWH. That and the Jem7v7 are definitely on my "get before I die" list, but I'm really not into paying the going rate for either.



Square it seems, unless I'm misunderstanding AANJ. The serial seems weird to me, and the neck is surprisingly minty and has a minty sticker on the back. I'm a little suspicious that maybe the neck was made afterwards and put on the body? Especially after my last used ESP purchase was basically a fake / parts guitar and went back to the shop.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Square it seems, unless I'm misunderstanding AANJ. The serial seems weird to me, and the neck is surprisingly minty and has a minty sticker on the back. I'm a little suspicious that maybe the neck was made afterwards and put on the body? Especially after my last used ESP purchase was basically a fake / parts guitar and went back to the shop.



Serials on these are sort of bullshit. You can somewhat go by them, but by 93' they were pretty much using whatever neck plate was hanging around. 

You pretty much have to go by little spec changes to determine the age, they only made these from 90' to mid 96'. Things like bridge, finish of plate, pole pieces on the Blaze single, etc. 

Nothing about that neck looks off, and I've owned close to a dozen of these.


----------



## Bearitone

Really wanting a Reverend Charger right now. What a cool shape and aesthetic they have going on.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Bearitone said:


> Really wanting a Reverend Charger right now. What a cool shape and aesthetic they have going on.



True story: I got a blacktop baritone tele for about $350 in trade value, it had some finish chips on the back from being dropped in the store. I traded it to a friend a year or so later for an orange tiny terror, which at the time was selling for a little higher. Then, tiny terrors tanked in value, blacktop baris are _still_ selling for $1k+ used, and dude traded it straight up for a reverend baritone. I definitely missed out on that one.


----------



## Bearitone

wheresthefbomb said:


> True story: I got a blacktop baritone tele for about $350 in trade value, it had some finish chips on the back from being dropped in the store. I traded it to a friend a year or so later for an orange tiny terror, which at the time was selling for a little higher. Then, tiny terrors tanked in value, blacktop baris are _still_ selling for $1k+ used, and dude traded it straight up for a reverend baritone. I definitely missed out on that one.


Do you still have the tiny terror? Because thats going to be collectors item, zero doubt in my mind.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Bearitone said:


> Do you still have the tiny terror? Because thats going to be collectors item, zero doubt in my mind.



I traded it off before it lost any further value. They're still sitting solid at $3-400 though. Truth be told I have very little use for a 15w amp that isn't a combo.


----------



## narad

It has landed:




The back of the neck does seem to have the sort of finish wear that leads me to believe it's legit, but man, that neck could almost pass for new. There's like no dings or scratches around the headstock at all. Same with the bridge... looks almost new.

Very similar to my UV77RE. Despite being built by Sugi, the instrument feel is spot-on (maybe not surprising there), and the sound is similarly dark and probably not distinguishable by me (maybe not surprising if they're both Blaze IIs). Probably the biggest point of departure is I think the frets are worn a bit low. I can feel my fingers catching on the fretboard during bends, where they still glide on the Sugi made one. I guess that's what 20 years of wear will get you, but overall great guitar, cool vibes. @xzyryabx checked it out, too.

EDIT: kinda magic that my phone somehow made green dots look like white dots


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lookin' good. 

The frets on these weren't huge, even when new, especially by recent standards.


----------



## CanserDYI

Someone school me a bit about Universes and why they arent your average RG? That thing is cool, but not sure what differentiates it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> Someone school me a bit about Universes and why they arent your average RG? That thing is cool, but not sure what differentiates it.



They are what they are: Steve Vai's signature guitars from (mostly) the 90's. 

To that end, they have neck profiles, frets, pickups, aesthetics, and various little touches added to the regular RG platform at Steve's behest.

The only thing they really share with your average RG7 is silhouette, and occasionally wood/hardware.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Lookin' good.
> 
> The frets on these weren't huge, even when new, especially by recent standards.



Kind of a shame, they're otherwise really polished and well dressed. I do recall the UV77RE having smaller frets than you might expect from Ibanez, but these seem maybe a bit more worn on the treble side.

Unrelated, but I love the fine-tuners on the bridge. They've got a great feel and angle. It's been a long time since I was off a variant of a floyd design with the same sort of fully perpendicular tuners.


----------



## Tree

Tree said:


> Really contemplating a cheapo modeler like the Mooer GE150 or NUX equivalent as a “backup” for my HX stomp. I absolutely don’t need a backup, but I am curious and love messing around with modelers.



Wound up getting a Helix LT instead


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tree said:


> Wound up getting a Helix LT instead


Smartest movie


----------



## Tree

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Smartest movie


 yeah, I can just go nuts with the DSP instead of playing around with something new to me. Now if only we could get those new Metallurgy models in the Helix hardware.


----------



## CanserDYI

Tree said:


> yeah, I can just go nuts with the DSP instead of playing around with something new to me. Now if only we could get those new Metallurgy models in the Helix hardware.


Helix LT is the single best purchase I've ever made in my life. Let us know how you dig it.


----------



## Tree

CanserDYI said:


> Helix LT is the single best purchase I've ever made in my life. Let us know how you dig it.


I can already tell you I’m going to be in heaven. I loved the Stomp, so this will just give me more freedom to get kooky, which in my experience, is where line 6 really shines.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I need a noise suppressor, I read good things about the G string and I like shiny.


----------



## StevenC

Not sure where else to post this, but anyone know a good source for replacement back covers for pedals? Specifically MXR standard size and Chase Bliss. I've got a couple of pedals with serial numbers etc written on the back that I'd prefer to save than scuff up with velcro tape.


----------



## youngthrasher9

StevenC said:


> Not sure where else to post this, but anyone know a good source for replacement back covers for pedals? Specifically MXR standard size and Chase Bliss. I've got a couple of pedals with serial numbers etc written on the back that I'd prefer to save than scuff up with velcro tape.


You cut some frog tape to size covering anything on the existing back plates. Just an idea.


----------



## vibrantgermancities

I need a (universal) gig bag for taking things to and from my tech - it's a tram ride and a bit of a walk so some combination of comfort and protection. I'm leaning Mono Vertigo even though I really want a Continental Voyager - just feels like the Mono fits my use case bit better...


----------



## odibrom

Gator's ProGo (?) gigbags are super cool. Check those out as well...?


----------



## Steinmetzify

vibrantgermancities said:


> I need a (universal) gig bag for taking things to and from my tech - it's a tram ride and a bit of a walk so some combination of comfort and protection. I'm leaning Mono Vertigo even though I really want a Continental Voyager - just feels like the Mono fits my use case bit better...



I’ve got a Mono Vertigo and a Reunion Blues, the Mono is completely serviceable and has done me well over the last year taking guitars in my truck all over the country. The Reunion Blues is nicer and you can pack the straps to just carry it like a regular gig bag. I think it’s cheaper too. 

I WILL say that the outer layer would benefit from being pure nylon like the Vertigo, as it attracts cat hair like a wool sweater lol


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

vibrantgermancities said:


> I need a (universal) gig bag for taking things to and from my tech - it's a tram ride and a bit of a walk so some combination of comfort and protection. I'm leaning Mono Vertigo even though I really want a Continental Voyager - just feels like the Mono fits my use case bit better...


Summit gig bags are pretty nice too.


----------



## Jake

If this deal goes through as planned this: and it will be the single greatest deal I've ever gotten on a guitar.



Will share details in an NGD if the "too good to be true" comes to be true lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> If this deal goes through as planned this: and it will be the single greatest deal I've ever gotten on a guitar.
> View attachment 106461
> 
> 
> Will share details in an NGD if the "too good to be true" comes to be true lol


I think I saw that guitar pop up on reverb. If it is, then yeah, you got it for a steal.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I saw that guitar pop up on reverb. If it is, then yeah, you got it for a steal.


Yep you saw it 

Keeping in mind I got my UV7BK for $750 I think the Ibanez gods aligned to get me the insane deals on the black and green ones lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

Some kind of multifx to chuck on my board for delays/reverbs…


----------



## odibrom

Jake said:


> If this deal goes through as planned this: and it will be the single greatest deal I've ever gotten on a guitar.
> View attachment 106461
> 
> 
> Will share details in an NGD if the "too good to be true" comes to be true lol


Is it a local deal? If not, ask for a real time video and DON'T use PayPal f&f...


----------



## Jake

odibrom said:


> Is it a local deal? If not, ask for a real time video and DON'T use PayPal f&f...


It's through Reverb so have plenty of protection if for some reason it doesn't show up. The seller has only positive reviews though so should be fine. Just an absurd price for this JEM that has me a bit skeptical. Although, times are tough and people may just need the money.


----------



## odibrom

Jake said:


> It's through Reverb so have plenty of protection if for some reason it doesn't show up. The seller has only positive reviews though so should be fine. Just an absurd price for this JEM that has me a bit skeptical. Although, times are tough and people may just need the money.


Ask for more high quality HD photos and videos of the guitar, if possible do a ZOOM meeting...


----------



## Valdra

Musician's Friend's Stupid Deal of the Day has a Walrus Mako Series Delay D1 for $160 right now down from $300 so I went ahead and picked up that. Don't really need it but at that price I can get my money back when I get bored with it...


----------



## Bearitone

If I was offering a kickass deal on a guitar and someone requested a zoom meeting I would tell them to kick rocks. It’s through Reverb bro. You’re protected enough.


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> If I was offering a kickass deal on a guitar and someone requested a zoom meeting I would tell them to kick rocks. It’s through Reverb bro. You’re protected enough.


A video and high quality photos is the bare minimum...


----------



## protest

Jake said:


> It's through Reverb so have plenty of protection if for some reason it doesn't show up. The seller has only positive reviews though so should be fine. Just an absurd price for this JEM that has me a bit skeptical. Although, times are tough and people may just need the money.



Keep on top of it. There's a scam process that gives them proof of delivery even though nothing showed up. The delivery confirmation will decide any reverb/PayPal dispute in their favor. Someone tried this on me a couple weeks ago, but they screwed it up and I was able to dispute it successfully.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

protest said:


> Keep on top of it. There's a scam process that gives them proof of delivery even though nothing showed up. The delivery confirmation will decide any reverb/PayPal dispute in their favor. Someone tried this on me a couple weeks ago, but they screwed it up and I was able to dispute it successfully.


Can you go into more detail about this.


----------



## protest

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can you go into more detail about this.



I don't really want to go into too much detail, but it involves manipulating tracking numbers.

The shipping company can ultimately supply you proof that it was fraudulent. That would need to be your first stop in order to make it easier on yourself though because once the dispute is denied through PayPal it's just going to be harder to get someone on the phone that's going to be able to help you. 

You can definitely get your money back, but it's much more of a headache.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Valdra said:


> Musician's Friend's Stupid Deal of the Day has a Walrus Mako Series Delay D1 for $160 right now down from $300 so I went ahead and picked up that. Don't really need it but at that price I can get my money back when I get bored with it...
> 
> View attachment 106473


The only pedal I'm remotely interested in rn is the Neo Vent, but this isn't helping me change my mind.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Shazaam! My manley reference mic came in. Got it used for a good price. I'm not quite sure how old it is. It's at least a 2017 model since that's when it was returned to the store (return receipt was still in the case lol)
it looks new though. no scratches or anything. It has everything in it's case plus an extra tube too. I'll try and do some tests this weekend 




edit: and this IS the last purchase for the next year I swear! I'm tapped out. At my budget limit. ...and it's only april... 

lol


----------



## Bearitone

odibrom said:


> A video and high quality photos is the bare minimum...


Again, not if it’s a kick ass deal. The idea behind selling something at a massive discount is a low effort sale. The more you kick tires and request unnecessary shit the more likely the dealer is to tell you to kick rocks.

You need to step into the shoes of someone already taking a large financial hit on a piece of gear. They’re probably a little bitter about it, they are wanting to sell it quickly, and they know it’s going to sell so why go through the effort to jump through hoops for you to feel more comfortable?


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> Again, not if it’s a kick ass deal. The idea behind selling something at a massive discount is a low effort sale. The more you kick tires and request unnecessary shit the more likely the dealer is to tell you to kick rocks.
> 
> You need to step into the shoes of someone already taking a large financial hit on a piece of gear. They’re probably a little bitter about it, they are wanting to sell it quickly, and they know it’s going to sell so why go through the effort to jump through hoops for you to feel more comfortable?


... because you're risking being fooled, unless you're doing it face-to-face? I wouldn't mind give a little more for better info. If the seller kicks the rocks, then the deal wasn't worth. I'm not that needed on "special" guitars or crazy deals.


----------



## Jake

protest said:


> Keep on top of it. There's a scam process that gives them proof of delivery even though nothing showed up. The delivery confirmation will decide any reverb/PayPal dispute in their favor. Someone tried this on me a couple weeks ago, but they screwed it up and I was able to dispute it successfully.


So long story short: ended up being a scam but caught it early enough that there's no harm done. 

Seller messaged me letting me know his account was compromised and to cancel my payment. Well thankfully I work at the bank so that was easy enough. Explained the situation to Reverb Support and provided screenshots and Paypal is up to speed on what's going on so everyone is caught up. So yeah, no JEM, but also I'm not out anything. 

The too good to be true deal was definitely too good to be true but that's life. You win some, you lose some lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> So long story short: ended up being a scam but caught it early enough that there's no harm done.
> 
> Seller messaged me letting me know his account was compromised and to cancel my payment. Well thankfully I work at the bank so that was easy enough. Explained the situation to Reverb Support and provided screenshots and Paypal is up to speed on what's going on so everyone is caught up. So yeah, no JEM, but also I'm not out anything.
> 
> The too good to be true deal was definitely too good to be true but that's life. You win some, you lose some lol


Wait so someone hacked his account and made a scam listing? That's so weird.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Jake said:


> So long story short: ended up being a scam but caught it early enough that there's no harm done.
> 
> Seller messaged me letting me know his account was compromised and to cancel my payment. Well thankfully I work at the bank so that was easy enough. Explained the situation to Reverb Support and provided screenshots and Paypal is up to speed on what's going on so everyone is caught up. So yeah, no JEM, but also I'm not out anything.
> 
> The too good to be true deal was definitely too good to be true but that's life. You win some, you lose some lol


I just listened to David Lee Roth’s version of That’s Life, which Vai plays on.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait so someone hacked his account and made a scam listing? That's so weird.


Perhaps the listing wasn't a scam, but rather the price it had been changed to? Don’t know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Perhaps the listing wasn't a scam, but rather the price it had been changed to? Don’t know.


Nah it was a brand new listing. I was browsing new gear and saw it got posted.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait so someone hacked his account and made a scam listing? That's so weird.


Yeah so after looking into it a bit more there were actually 2 listings of the same guitar posted at the same time. That was the first red flag for me after reviewing. 

From what I can tell, someone hacked a legit account. Changed the address and set up their own paypal information within it and had the payments routed to that. As the paypal address it was going to be sent to was definitely just a burner account. Definitely the first time I've seen this, but certainly something to keep an eye out for I guess in the future? I've made over 100 deals on Reverb though and this is the first one to ever go south. Just a weird scenario all around.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jake said:


> Yeah so after looking into it a bit more there were actually 2 listings of the same guitar posted at the same time. That was the first red flag for me after reviewing.
> 
> From what I can tell, someone hacked a legit account. Changed the address and set up their own paypal information within it and had the payments routed to that. As the paypal address it was going to be sent to was definitely just a burner account. Definitely the first time I've seen this, but certainly something to keep an eye out for I guess in the future? I've made over 100 deals on Reverb though and this is the first one to ever go south. Just a weird scenario all around.


....Holy fuck.  That is a lot of work. Glad y'all got it all situated though. 
That's also definitely why I have special passwords made for websites where I know I'll be buying/selling stuff.


----------



## Valdra

Jake said:


> Yeah so after looking into it a bit more there were actually 2 listings of the same guitar posted at the same time. That was the first red flag for me after reviewing.
> 
> From what I can tell, someone hacked a legit account. Changed the address and set up their own paypal information within it and had the payments routed to that. As the paypal address it was going to be sent to was definitely just a burner account. Definitely the first time I've seen this, but certainly something to keep an eye out for I guess in the future? I've made over 100 deals on Reverb though and this is the first one to ever go south. Just a weird scenario all around.


I had the same exact thing happen last week with a PRS Dustie Waring. I was watching the "Just Posted" feed and it was posted like a minute within the time I bought it. They were asking $750 for it which was an insane deal. I bought it through PayPal with my credit card almost immediately after one brief skim of the description to see if there was any funny business.

As I read and re-read the posting after purchase I started to notice little things. The shipping was $5, I initially assumed this was a typo. The description said it was shipping from Tokyo, and the lister's location was Brazil... Seeing that I reverse image searched it and it came up with a listing from Ebay (one of those bot postings), so I was still on the fence.

Throughout the day I watched for other Dustie models and I found a couple more listings that popped up later from Brazil with the same picture. At that point I tried to contact the seller to see what was up (I was 99% sure it was a scam at this point). When I did Reverb said the seller couldn't be reached...

At this point I contacted Reverb and without even saying it was a scam they offered a Refund and said the seller's account wasn't yet authorized for selling (even though they had previous sales), so I think Reverb caught on to the funny business and shut the account down.

To sum it up I had to go to PayPal to get my money refunded. I was never really worried though because I had multiple levels that I could get my money back if needed. I always use my credit card for that reason, and I've never had to go that far down the chain yet (and I buy a pretty decent amount of stuff...)


----------



## Kyle Jordan

thebeesknees22 said:


> edit: and this IS the last purchase for the next year I swear! I'm tapped out. At my budget limit. ...and it's only april...
> 
> lol


 And just think; NAMM is still a bit more than a month out. Who knows what new, cool stuff will drop. 

Then again, most of it likely won’t be available until next year, so you’re probably safe.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kyle Jordan said:


> And just think; NAMM is still a bit more than a month out. Who knows what new, cool stuff will drop.
> 
> Then again, most of it likely won’t be available until next year, so you’re probably safe.


don't tempt me! haha

I actually kinda need to cut myself off by May. I plan on moving back to the US next year when my lease is up around May/june and if I have any purchases within a year of moving then I have to declare them on a bunch of forms for importing them. Anything less than a year old is possibly subject to duties, but i don't know how real that actually is, or if they just let it slide


If it weren't for that i'd totally be grabbing something else later this year haha


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ....Holy fuck.  That is a lot of work. Glad y'all got it all situated though.
> That's also definitely why I have special passwords made for websites where I know I'll be buying/selling stuff.


Entirely too much work  

I'm still working with Reverb to actually get the purchase voided on the site. Not sure how that hasn't happened yet when the seller quite literally messaged me and said it's a fraudulent listing but I guess we'll get it sorted on their end tomorrow once support gets back in.


----------



## Bearitone

odibrom said:


> ... because you're risking being fooled, unless you're doing it face-to-face? I wouldn't mind give a little more for better info. If the seller kicks the rocks, then the deal wasn't worth. I'm not that needed on "special" guitars or crazy deals.


I guess just miss out on the deal then? Someone less worried about getting a video will swoop in and take the risk you aren’t willing to, especially on a site like reverb or eBay. Again it comes back to low effort. If you can actually get someone to send you a video while other offers are rolling in, by all means. I can only speak for myself and say you’re request would be ignored completely. No right or wrong answer though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> I guess just miss out on the deal then? Someone less worried about getting a video will swoop in and take the risk you aren’t willing to, especially on a site like reverb or eBay. Again it comes back to low effort. If you can actually get someone to send you a video while other offers are rolling in, by all means. I can only speak for myself and say you’re request would be ignored completely. No right or wrong answer though.


Lmao, the ad was a SCAM.


----------



## StevenC

I need a new wah that will play nice with fuzz. Should I just suck it up and buy a Jam Wahcko, or is there something else I should consider?


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> I need a new wah that will play nice with fuzz. Should I just suck it up and buy a Jam Wahcko, or is there something else I should consider?



I don't know really but now I want a Jam Wahcko. That requirement you have is pretty specific and I didn't know it existed.

Was going to mention Mission Engineering but their Wah no longer exists apparently.


----------



## StevenC

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know really but now I want a Jam Wahcko. That requirement you have is pretty specific and I didn't know it existed.
> 
> Was going to mention Mission Engineering but their Wah no longer exists apparently.


It's such a cool wah, but it's a lot of money for a Wah that doesn't say Roger Mayer on it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Incoming


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

StevenC said:


> It's such a cool wah, but it's a lot of money for a Wah that doesn't say Roger Mayer on it.


I thought there was some sort of device you could add to your signal chain to accomplish your intended goals. I do not remember the name, unfortunately.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

does anyone know if Balaguer will do Gotoh floyds or sustainiacs


----------



## technomancer

I did a thing


----------



## Tree

technomancer said:


> I did a thing
> 
> View attachment 106517


A proper investment, indeed. Congrats!


----------



## Tree

Finally got my Helix LT yesterday, but I can’t get Line 6 Update to connect to the internet for some reason. I’ve added it as an exception to my firewall, but I’m not sure what else to try. Maybe I need to set Line 6 servers on the whitelist or just disable the firewall while I install the updates.


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> I did a thing
> 
> View attachment 106517



YEAH YOU FUCKIN DID


----------



## technomancer

Steinmetzify said:


> YEAH YOU FUCKIN DID



In before the price hike


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> In before the price hike



Sell it next year for $2700 more than you paid because it’s ‘pre Gibson’ and shit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Is Soldano getting bought up by Gibson too, or are we mocking Randall for selling MB?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Everything is getting bought by Gibson. Your mortgage is getting bought by Gibson, when you sell your house market that shit ‘pre-Gibson’ you’ll win


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Steinmetzify said:


> Everything is getting bought by Gibson. Your mortgage is getting bought by Gibson, when you sell your house market that shit ‘pre-Gibson’ you’ll win



Broken and repaired Newel Posts about to take the semi-luxury markets in the Mid and Intermountain West by storm.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kyle Jordan said:


> Broken and repaired Newel Posts about to take the semi-luxury markets in the Mid and Intermountain West by storm.



Recapped tires? PRE GIBSON ONE MILLION DOLLARS

Your healthcare? Your 401k. Your mom! Pre Gibson.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Steinmetzify said:


> Everything is getting bought by Gibson. Your mortgage is getting bought by Gibson, when you sell your house market that shit ‘pre-Gibson’ you’ll win



Gibson, an Umbrella Corp company.


----------



## Bearitone

technomancer said:


> I did a thing
> 
> View attachment 106517


Literally the holy grail amp in my mind. I am dying to try one. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bearitone

Really wanting an EHX Cock Fight Plus. Seems super capable and fun


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Mesa Triple Rectifier. Only I don't know which version is best. All the Revs and 2ch vs 3ch is confusing. I just want that Testament Gathering and new Cannibal Corpse sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Mesa Triple Rectifier. Only I don't know which version is best. All the Revs and 2ch vs 3ch is confusing. I just want that Testament Gathering and new Cannibal Corpse sound.


Rev F, G, or Multiwatt. I think The Gathering was Revision G. Rob Barrett seems to either like the Rev G and Multiwatt, while Pat Obrien likes the Rev F and G Rectos.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Rev F, G, or Multiwatt. I think The Gathering was Revision G. Rob Barrett seems to either like the Rev G and Multiwatt, while Pat Obrien likes the Rev F and G Rectos.



Do you know what Rev this is? At first, I thought it was a Multiwatt because it says "150w Head" on the Rectifier logo. But there are no 50w-150w switches. Kinda weird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Do you know what Rev this is? At first, I thought it was a Multiwatt because it says "150w Head" on the Rectifier logo. But there are no 50w-150w switches. Kinda weird.
> 
> View attachment 106529


From what I can tell in the last year or two, they dropped the Solo Head name in favor for wattage variant. So that's probably a tail-end (2008 - 2009) recto.


----------



## aWoodenShip

It looks like I'm finally an HX Stomp user. I got a good deal on a used one that I couldn't say no to.


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Rev F, G, or Multiwatt. I think The Gathering was Revision G. Rob Barrett seems to either like the Rev G and Multiwatt, while Pat Obrien likes the Rev F and G Rectos.


This is very accurate from what I’ve read as well. Also, the gathering differs because Eric Peterson didn’t boost his triple for that. Just pure right hand aggression and iirc EMGs. The CC can be a little bit tricky to cop unless you have a metalzone or st9p+ to boost the bajesus out of it. Stacking an EQ for an additional bass cut and mid hump around 1k with a tubescreamer after doing the actual boosting duties with the drive knob adding a touch of gain seemed to get pretty close though.

Sadly I basically put my triple rectifier in my gas tank in the past two months. I wish I had been able to do something more gear related with those funds. Oh well that’s life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> . Just pure right hand aggression and iirc EMGs


Believe it or not it was a fucking JB.  But yeah Demonic + The Gathering were unboosted Recto. You can definitely tell it's unboosted with Demonic, but Sneap's production makes it sound more clear and defined on The Gathering.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheBolivianSniper said:


> does anyone know if Balaguer will do Gotoh floyds or sustainiacs



Talk to Joe (@JoeGuitar717) he's been pretty open about "off menu" stuff, as far as "go" or "no go". I get the impression that as long as they don't need to reprogram or retool it's good. I don't want to speak for him though.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Believe it or not it was a fucking JB.  But yeah Demonic + The Gathering were unboosted Recto. You can definitely tell it's unboosted with Demonic, but Sneap's production makes it sound more clear and defined on The Gathering.


I always liked the sound on Low, which I think is a boosted Recto.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MASS DEFECT said:


> Mesa Triple Rectifier. Only I don't know which version is best. All the Revs and 2ch vs 3ch is confusing. I just want that Testament Gathering and new Cannibal Corpse sound.



Just about any variant will get you there, considering the outboard gear. 

The earlier versions are historically more desirable, but the 3-channel non-Multi are still great amps. Really, you could throw a Keely Metal Zone in front of any Recto variant and have almost instant CC tone from the last couple decades.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I always liked the sound on Low, which I think is a boosted Recto.


I can't find any solid info but I remember he offhandedly said he used a Recto on low.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

MaxOfMetal said:


> Talk to Joe (@JoeGuitar717) he's been pretty open about "off menu" stuff, as far as "go" or "no go". I get the impression that as long as they don't need to reprogram or retool it's good. I don't want to speak for him though.


@JoeGuitar717 ?????

I might have to cop a Tartarus if they'll do me one with 7 strings and my silly sustain pickup thingy


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Believe it or not it was a fucking JB.  But yeah Demonic + The Gathering were unboosted Recto. You can definitely tell it's unboosted with Demonic, but Sneap's production makes it sound more clear and defined on The Gathering.


You see I could’ve sworn it was passives and then Ola and my local guitar shopkeep had me questioning myself. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Thanks, for the Triple Rectifier suggestions. I only tried a Dual Multiwatt and it sounded great even unboosted. Just needs active pups and some volume. 

I'll just go for a Triple Multiwatt, then. I just found out that these new ones have a better Series loop. I hated the parallel loops on the 2 channel Duals. Just added dirt, noise, and fizz in the mix.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a swollen pickle drive again. Or maybe some tc pre clone. Then again it'd be pretty hard to dethrone the Eros. I love that thing for boosting my f30 and 100CL.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Shask said:


> I always liked the sound on Low, which I think is a boosted Recto.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can't find any solid info but I remember he offhandedly said he used a Recto on low.



you can really hear Sparhawk's boosted recto toan in the solo at 2:45


----------



## youngthrasher9

MASS DEFECT said:


> Thanks, for the Triple Rectifier suggestions. I only tried a Dual Multiwatt and it sounded great even unboosted. Just needs active pups and some volume.
> 
> I'll just go for a Triple Multiwatt, then. I just found out that these new ones have a better Series loop. I hated the parallel loops on the 2 channel Duals. Just added dirt, noise, and fizz in the mix.


I HATED the parallel loop on my triple, I hear you there for sure. 4cm with a good noise gate is pointless with one. 

I didn’t realize they switched to series on the multi-watt series, that was a good move in my opinion.


----------



## technomancer

And one more thing...


----------



## NickS

^Where's that from? Looks good.....


----------



## technomancer

NickS said:


> ^Where's that from? Looks good.....



It's an MJT body somebody was selling. Figured I'd put one together myself this time.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I've got a heavily modified one of these landing here any day now:


----------



## laxu

I just realized that my next purchase is going to be a multiple guitar stand as I'm moving to a rental where I can't drill wall mount holes into the walls. Does anyone know a nitro finish safe multi guitar stand they can recommend?


----------



## NickS

laxu said:


> I just realized that my next purchase is going to be a multiple guitar stand as I'm moving to a rental where I can't drill wall mount holes into the walls. Does anyone know a nitro finish safe multi guitar stand they can recommend?


Maybe get one of those guitar case mounted ones, instead of the foam/rubber kind? They usually come fabric lined.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Just picked up a Splawn 212 from my local GC for a decent price. I've had a Splawn cab before but this is the first time I've tried Splawn small block 55 speakers. I am pleasantly surprised by them. They have meaty low end while staying really present in the highs. I bought it planning to throw a creamback and maybe a v30 in it but I think I might just stick with these speakers.


----------



## odibrom

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I've got a heavily modified one of these landing here any day now:
> 
> View attachment 106554



Good GREAT brand (?) name...


----------



## NazVonGates

Possibly my next purchase / purchases if I really like them. I strap high, so back pain and neck pain become a thing for me after usual practice. I do sit classically with the foot stool pretty high but its a slightly different position that doesnt work for me and my chair now. 








Guitar Support Harness™


MSRP $134.25 Works on all guitars (bass, electric, acoustic) that have two strap pins Reinforced support harness that's comfortable for both men and women Shoulder pads with memory foam and interior aluminum supports bend for a custom fit Adjustable torso strap fastens with handy quick...




bit.ly












Double Guitar Strap Matt Heafy Signature Richter


Two-Shoulder-Carrying-System. Genuine Leather. Main Strap Width 7 cm (2.75 inches) Length adjustable 98 - 158 cm (38.6 - 62.2 inches). Additional Strap Width 7 cm (2.75 inches). Made in Germany.




bit.ly












Harness Strap Guitar Strap


An ergonomic guitar strap that reduces and balances the weight of your heavy guitar or bass between both shoulders to help calm the shoulder, neck and back pain a traditional guitar strap can cause. Click here to learn more!




bit.ly


----------



## Blytheryn

New Gotoh bridge for my Daemoness, and a Tusq nut.


----------



## StevenC

I guess I just bought an Ibanez CP-830


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> New Gotoh bridge for my Daemoness, and a Tusq nut.


Why the switch?


----------



## gunch

Blytheryn said:


> New Gotoh bridge for my Daemoness, and a Tusq nut.



Yeah why the heck would you need to change anything about a daemoness


----------



## Steo

Just ordered a Nux Fireman distortion pedal, Nux B2 plus wireless system
and cable that's 2 6.3 mm male to one 6.3mm male jack. (I'm hoping this works. For running one preamp output to the two inputs on my Mesa power amp)


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Why the switch?





gunch said:


> Yeah why the heck would you need to change anything about a daemoness



Not switching, just replacing with an identical part. The one I have on there currently has began to sag a little, affecting the action.


----------



## technomancer

Damn it


----------



## Deadpool_25

Another Temple Duo 24


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

These shits are expensive, it took my a while to find one under $300. But it’s on it’s way home now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Selling a couple of things to finally give the Headrush MX5 or Hotone Ampero II a test drive.


----------



## Bearitone

Scored a Peavey Rage 158 teal stripe at the swapmeet this morning! Stoked to run it through my 412 later


----------



## budda

Did not buy either 40th anni CV jazzmaster i had on hold, or the other two they had in store. 

So next purchase is looking like more strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, I saw a Duncan SH-5 Custom for cheap, so I'm giving it another shot. 

Didn't get along with the Distortion, so let's try it's cousin.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Selling a couple of things to finally give the Headrush MX5 or Hotone Ampero II a test drive.


What’re you selling?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What’re you selling?


Got 2 guitars I'm trying to get rid of ATM.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

odibrom said:


> Good GREAT brand (?) name...


Aussie's know what's up, in my experience.




Seriously though, this amp is mental. I have not had the pleasure of playing an OG Wizard MTL, though if this is even a 75% approximation I can understand why people are a bit bananas about them. I've personally never experienced such flexibility in a lead channel.

My initial impressions are it's the better characteristics of a classic hot-rodded Marshall blended with a Uberschall/Herbert flavor of aggression and in-room presence. I'll report back with a NAD and such after the honeymoon season concludes.


----------



## ATRguitar91

I think I'm going to finally get some decent speakers for my office at work. I need something pretty small as space is tight on my desk, and I don't need anything that'll produce crazy volumes. Not looking to spend much more than $100.

Anyone have experience with the Presonus Eris 3.5? Seems like they check all my boxes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Selling a couple of things to finally give the Headrush MX5 or Hotone Ampero II a test drive.


..Eehhh the more I check out the Headrush stuff, the more plasticky it seems, tone-wise.


----------



## Bearitone

Bearitone said:


> Scored a Peavey Rage 158 teal stripe at the swapmeet this morning! Stoked to run it through my 412 later


Update: Its good for what it is but, not good enough to keep around even as a novelty. Glad I only paid $40 for it.

It sounds like it has potential for those that actually know how to mod preamp circuits though! I feel like it’s just a couple tweaks away from hanging with a peavy XXL or Supreme 160 but, as it stands it’s just not very memorable.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ..Eehhh the more I check out the Headrush stuff, the more plasticky it seems, tone-wise.



I never understood the appeal of Headrush stuff. Like yeah, it's cheap and looks expensive, but it still all sounds cheap, because everything about them, from components to programming, is cheap.


----------



## oniduder

ugh i hate that i sold my empress paraeq in raw aluminum, it's a wonderful pedal

new pedals 

behringer tube monster overdrive=the bomb
the ibnez mini booster-not so much
the mojotone big boi cabinet (canyon??) is also amazing


----------



## MASS DEFECT

MASS DEFECT said:


> Mesa Triple Rectifier. Only I don't know which version is best. All the Revs and 2ch vs 3ch is confusing. I just want that Testament Gathering and new Cannibal Corpse sound.



Update. Scored a multi-watt Triple with a Jute grill. I actually kind of like the non-diamond plate look. Classy.


----------



## youngthrasher9

oniduder said:


> ugh i hate that i sold my empress paraeq in raw aluminum, it's a wonderful pedal
> 
> new pedals
> 
> behringer tube monster overdrive=the bomb
> the ibnez mini booster-not so much
> the mojotone big boi cabinet (canyon??) is also amazing


Are you using the tube monster to a similar effect as a tube screamer? Like volume high, gain low, tone controls to taste? (As a boost?) I’m very curious how this sounds.


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> And one more thing...
> 
> View attachment 106553



You got some MJT shit. Throw it up and tag me when you’re done, I wanna see this. I think the MJT stuff is routed HSH if you want to switch. 

Fuckin LOVE that right now…


----------



## technomancer

Steinmetzify said:


> You got some MJT shit. Throw it up and tag me when you’re done, I wanna see this. I think the MJT stuff is routed HSH if you want to switch.
> 
> Fuckin LOVE that right now…



The blue is going to wait for a bit, the sunburst fit this build better  These bodies are SSS, but MJT does them in whatever pickup config you want or they'll just finish bodies you provide. Snagged these two from a guy on ebay that has a bunch of them listed.

I'd guess the neck will be another couple weeks but I'll hopefully have the body and be wiring it up this coming weekend.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Got this guy coming Saturday. Another good deal I couldn't say no to. Gonna throw a couple black/gold pieces of hardware on it and it'll be my new Eb standard machine.


----------



## Tree

aWoodenShip said:


> Got this guy coming Saturday. Another good deal I couldn't say no to. Gonna throw a couple black/gold pieces of hardware on it and it'll be my new Eb standard machine.


Those are actually pretty killer for the price. Especially if you can get one on clearance or used. I didn’t have the best setup to judge the pickups, but the playability was on point each time I’ve picked one up.


----------



## MFB

I had picked up a Helix Stomp about a month ago, but it showed up and I can't get any sort of signal out between my guitar/bass so I'm not sure which jack is actually borked - either the line in or the headphone out, but either way it'd need to go back to GC to fix on their dime since it wasn't listed with any defects.

I haven't been dying to use it either, and given how Axe prices have come down, part of me feels like why not spend the additional half of what I already paid for the HX Stomp to upgrade? It's going to sit on my desk anyway, so the form factor isn't an issue, there's just going to be way more in the Axe-Fx than I'll ever realistically use, it'd be more like a musical jukebox if I want it.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Tree said:


> Those are actually pretty killer for the price. Especially if you can get one on clearance or used. I didn’t have the best setup to judge the pickups, but the playability was on point each time I’ve picked one up.


That's awesome to hear! I've been eyeballing this series bc the RGA is such an awesome shape and I found one for about half of retail and I had to get it.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Looking at the Laney LFR-112 active cab to pair with my Pod Go once I pay off a couple of guitars. I've played through nothing but headphones for the past year or so, and it's getting a little old.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I picked up three York Audio IR packs (DV77, FD412 M25-V30, and 212 M65 Cream) - the DV77 pairs so nicely with the VH4 patch I've had dialed in on my Helix for a while now. I also picked up some Euclidean/non-deterministic sequencer type things for experimenting with some more synth work.


----------



## oniduder

youngthrasher9 said:


> Are you using the tube monster to a similar effect as a tube screamer? Like volume high, gain low, tone controls to taste? (As a boost?) I’m very curious how this sounds.


i'm using it as a boost, gain on nothing, bass nothing, mids to taste, but somewhere between 11-1 o clock and highs 12-2 or 3pm, so yeah a boost

and it's a good boost, not the best but good


----------



## Metaguitarist

Xaeldaren said:


> Looking at the Laney LFR-112 active cab to pair with my Pod Go once I pay off a couple of guitars. I've played through nothing but headphones for the past year or so, and it's getting a little old.


Bro I feel you on that. Laney makes really good stuff and playing loud is a world of difference!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

After installing a Magik Arm on one of my RGs with an EZ2, I'm going to have to buy more to install on some of my Edges. I've got 2 with the Floyd thumbscrews and while they're fine, they're just not as good as the Magik Arms or the ones on the Gotoh 1996T for me personally. 

That and the 5153 50 EL34 head is still pending. Namely since I'm still getting to know the store staff to get a good deal, and I also bought a Baglama Saz.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Metaguitarist said:


> Bro I feel you on that. Laney makes really good stuff and playing loud is a world of difference!


Living in an apartment surrounded by familes with small children is a buzzkill!


----------



## thraxil

thraxil said:


> Just ordered a Harley Benton Aeolus. I've had all kinds of different strat/tele/LP/etc variants, but never owned a semi-hollow of any sort. The specs look pretty sweet for the price. The stock pickups have pretty good reviews, but I'll probably have a hard time resisting replacing them with something a bit more spicy.



This came in yesterday. Don't think I'll do a proper NGD thread since I don't have a decent camera at the moment. So far I don't have a lot to report on it beyond what you'll see in pretty much any of the online reviews. Overall really solid guitar with decent specs for the price. Cavity interior is rough and unfinished, but that's only noticable if you're sticking a flashlight and your nose in the f-holes (and it smells like sawdust, which I rather like). Everything on the exterior is pretty well done. No flashy binding or anything, but good nut, good fretwork, real nice satin feel on the neck. I haven't spent enough time with it plugged in yet to really comment on the pickups/sound though. It'll probably be fine. I'll probably still be tempted to stick some BKs in it though... I kind of want to replace all the chrome hardware with black but that would probably cost more than it's worth.

Came detuned about a step and with the action really high. Took a minute to lower that and then the setup and intonation were nearly spot on.

My only real gripe with it so far is that the frets are really rough and scratchy. They're well crowned and perfectly level; just not polished _at all_. Like sandpaper texture. I'm used to the SS frets on my Parkers, which have a mirror finish and some stupid part of my brain was expecting that feel with the SS frets on this. I'm going to spend some time polishing them this weekend and if I can get them feeling smoother, it'll probably be fine. As it is though, any kind of bend or vibrato on it just feels gross and gives me a nails on chalkboard sensation. On non-SS frets, when a guitar comes like that, you can usually just play it for a while and it will smoothe out on its own. That will never happen on SS frets and instead, it'll eventually chew through the strings. I get the feeling that Harley Benton slapped SS frets on there but never updated their setup/QA processes to add the extra five minutes it would take them to put a decent polish on them. I can handle that, but they should really fix that. It makes for a terrible first impression of the guitar.


----------



## GreatGreen

MASS DEFECT said:


> Update. Scored a multi-watt Triple with a Jute grill. I actually kind of like the non-diamond plate look. Classy.
> 
> View attachment 106710



I've always preferred Rectos in black jute more than diamond plate.

The diamond plate really paints the Recto into a narrow heavy metal corner when it's actually really good at so much more than that. It's such a versatile amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GreatGreen said:


> I've always preferred Rectos in black jute more than diamond plate.
> 
> The diamond plate really paints the Recto into a narrow heavy metal corner when it's actually really good at so much more than that. It's such a versatile amp.



I'd like to see the black tolex/jute look with the old Silverface rectos. 
I really wish Mesa would reissue the Silverface just so I can see that.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Yep Silverface was awesome. They look better with 2ch Rectos. though. 3ch Silverface looks too busuy.


----------



## MFB

Since someone here will be able to confirm faster than I can find it plainly spelled out on Google - the Fractal AX8 is the same unit as the Ax-Fx II just with a different form factor correct? Or did they have to modify the design to actual FIT that form factor and it's more limited (not that I would ever know either way)?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Since someone here will be able to confirm faster than I can find it plainly spelled out on Google - the Fractal AX8 is the same unit as the Ax-Fx II just with a different form factor correct? Or did they have to modify the design to actual FIT that form factor and it's more limited (not that I would ever know either way)?


AX8 uses the same modeling architecture as the II, but yes it is limited. Only one amp and cab block, and less DSP so the amount of effects are limited. I forgot the exact limit, though. I think it's like 7 - 8 blocks? Also IIRC the AX8 doesn't have the crazier reverbs and delays, that or they just eat up a lot of DSP. It's been a long while since I used mine.


----------



## MFB

That's what I thought, which for me is fine as most of my stuff is pretty spartan for tone/effects. I've never done any two amp blended tones, I mean shit I don't even run ODs on any of my amps; and when I do clean tones it's at most a bit of reverb and maybe one other pedal to compliment that but I've never been one for effect + effect + EFFECT or anything of the sort.

I'll probably snatch the one I found up since it's cheaper than the other Axe IIs I've seen and those "limitations" shouldn't really be a factor.


----------



## sleewell

kinda like this one but am not a huge fan of the fret inlays


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sleewell said:


> kinda like this one but am not a huge fan of the fret inlays
> 
> View attachment 106755



Honestly the worst part for me is the headstock.


----------



## sleewell

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly the worst part for me is the headstock.




the 2 + 6 layout or just the shape in general?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sleewell said:


> the 2 + 6 layout or just the shape in general?


The 2x6 shape. Too much free real estate.


----------



## narad

Much like Intervals, it looks like I'm back to Fractal (fm3)


----------



## MFB

Apparently the AX8 doesn't have a headphone out which is very odd, so that makes it easier to opt for a desktop unit instead of a floor. The FM3 isn't much more than a used FXII but I'm not super concerned about the continued updates that'll see compared to the sounds of a II.


----------



## Tree

MFB said:


> Apparently the AX8 doesn't have a headphone out which is very odd, so that makes it easier to opt for a desktop unit instead of a floor. The FM3 isn't much more than a used FXII but I'm not super concerned about the continued updates that'll see compared to the sounds of a II.


Yeah, it’s a really weird design choice. That’s what kept me away from the AX8 mostly. 

I’d argue that the II is still well worth the money in your case since you aren’t too interested in the updates/new models. At this point I’d prefer that form factor over the FM3/9 since I’m not playing gigs anymore.


----------



## MFB

Tree said:


> Yeah, it’s a really weird design choice. That’s what kept me away from the AX8 mostly.
> 
> I’d argue that the II is still well worth the money in your case since you aren’t too interested in the updates/new models. At this point I’d prefer that form factor over the FM3/9 since I’m not playing gigs anymore.



I actually do like the FM3 form factor, but I know the unit is going to sit on my desktop anyway so it's not conducive when all the heavy duty switches are setup with the expectation that I'm hitting it with my foot/shoe when in reality I'm just needing to push a button to switch presets.


----------



## Tree

MFB said:


> I actually do like the FM3 form factor, but I know the unit is going to sit on my desktop anyway so it's not conducive when all the heavy duty switches are setup with the expectation that I'm hitting it with my foot/shoe when in reality I'm just needing to push a button to switch presets.


Gotcha. I’m in the same boat with my Helix. I would have loved to get the rack unit, but there aren’t any available anywhere right now.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Much like Intervals, it looks like I'm back to Fractal (fm3)



When is your signature Schecter coming out?


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> When is your signature Schecter coming out?



We're working on something really exciting you guys are going to love. Follow me on insta for updates as soon as they're available!


----------



## mgcasella

I want one of the new Solar multiscale guitars. Preferably, the six-string.









A1.6BOP-FF - Black Open Pore Matte - Solar Guitars- Website


Created with the most demanding guitarists in mind, this premium feature-loaded fanned frets guitar belongs to the Solar Type A1 top of the line range, offering outstanding elegance and performance.




www.solar-guitars.com


----------



## NickS

Bearitone said:


> Just got the MXR Poly blue octave and holy crap this thing is awesome. I want the flanger inside as it’s own stand alone pedal. And the polyphonic sub is waaayyy better than what’s on the Boss OC-5. If you’re looking for an octave pedal, I highly recommend. My holy grail sub octave is still the one inside the Kemper (sounds so realistic and tracks quickly) but the Poly Blue is a good step in that direction.


Thinking about picking up one of these, what do you think now that you've had it for awhile?


----------



## Bearitone

NickS said:


> Thinking about picking up one of these, what do you think now that you've had it for awhile?


Now that I’ve had it for awhile I’m actually leaning back towards the OC-5. 

The polyblue is fun but, the fuzz isn’t to my taste, and the phaser/rotaty is kind of overpowering even at low settings. I was having fun with it for awhile but, it’s just a bit much overall.

The low octave does sound closer to an actual bass than the OC-5 but, I’m actually liking that more rolled-off-high-end low octave of the OC-5. There’s less detail to it but, it works better when mixed with my dry signal.

Also, the Range control on the OC-5 makes it a more useable pedal. I run my OC-5 in “bass” mode (dip switch on the front of the pedal) with range at almost minimum. Lets me get huge low notes and throw in some chordy stuff on the high end without being a rumbly mess.

While I feel the polyblue tracks really low notes a little better, with little to no artifacts, (I play in drop F) The OC-5 tracks faster.

I know, I flipped almost a full 180. The novelty of all the extra goodies packed into the MXR just sort of wore off.

It came back to basics for me. I like 100% dry mixed with 100% -1sub octave almost 100% of the time when using an octave pedal. For that specific use case, I enjoy the OC-5 more.

By the way all of this only applies to the polyphonic settings for both pedals. For monophonic, I don’t have an opinion other than the MXR Mono with that built in phaser sounds SICK! It’s a one trick pony, overpowering sound, but it is fun while the novelty lasts.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Bearitone said:


> Now that I’ve had it for awhile I’m actually leaning back towards the OC-5.
> 
> The polyblue is fun but, the fuzz isn’t to my taste, and the phaser/rotaty is kind of overpowering even at low settings. I was having fun with it for awhile but, it’s just a bit much overall.
> 
> The low octave does sound closer to an actual bass than the OC-5 but, I’m actually liking that more rolled-off-high-end low octave of the OC-5. There’s less detail to it but, it works better when mixed with my dry signal.
> 
> Also, the Range control on the OC-5 makes it a more useable pedal. I run my OC-5 in “bass” mode (dip switch on the front of the pedal) with range at almost minimum. Lets me get huge low notes and throw in some chordy stuff on the high end without being a rumbly mess.
> 
> While I feel the polyblue tracks really low notes a little better, with little to no artifacts, (I play in drop F) The OC-5 tracks faster.
> 
> I know, I flipped almost a full 180. The novelty of all the extra goodies packed into the MXR just sort of wore off.
> 
> It came back to basics for me. I like 100% dry mixed with 100% -1sub octave almost 100% of the time when using an octave pedal. For that specific use case, I enjoy the OC-5 more.
> 
> By the way all of this only applies to the polyphonic settings for both pedals. For monophonic, I don’t have an opinion other than the MXR Mono with that built in phaser sounds SICK! It’s a one trick pony, overpowering sound, but it is fun while the novelty lasts.



This is why I'm always hesitant about pedals with too many effects packed into them. Even the OBNE Darkstar, which has become a critical part of my pedal chain, was a big departure for me. This pedal kind of reminds me of the Keely Loomer, designed (very well, mind you) to cop MBV tones and it does that great but it's hard to imagine the application outside of playing MBV or something extremely derivative. I personally end up often feeling more limited by pedals with too many options.


----------



## NickS

Bearitone said:


> Now that I’ve had it for awhile I’m actually leaning back towards the OC-5.
> 
> The polyblue is fun but, the fuzz isn’t to my taste, and the phaser/rotaty is kind of overpowering even at low settings. I was having fun with it for awhile but, it’s just a bit much overall.
> 
> The low octave does sound closer to an actual bass than the OC-5 but, I’m actually liking that more rolled-off-high-end low octave of the OC-5. There’s less detail to it but, it works better when mixed with my dry signal.
> 
> Also, the Range control on the OC-5 makes it a more useable pedal. I run my OC-5 in “bass” mode (dip switch on the front of the pedal) with range at almost minimum. Lets me get huge low notes and throw in some chordy stuff on the high end without being a rumbly mess.
> 
> While I feel the polyblue tracks really low notes a little better, with little to no artifacts, (I play in drop F) The OC-5 tracks faster.
> 
> I know, I flipped almost a full 180. The novelty of all the extra goodies packed into the MXR just sort of wore off.
> 
> It came back to basics for me. I like 100% dry mixed with 100% -1sub octave almost 100% of the time when using an octave pedal. For that specific use case, I enjoy the OC-5 more.
> 
> By the way all of this only applies to the polyphonic settings for both pedals. For monophonic, I don’t have an opinion other than the MXR Mono with that built in phaser sounds SICK! It’s a one trick pony, overpowering sound, but it is fun while the novelty lasts.





wheresthefbomb said:


> This is why I'm always hesitant about pedals with too many effects packed into them. Even the OBNE Darkstar, which has become a critical part of my pedal chain, was a big departure for me. This pedal kind of reminds me of the Keely Loomer, designed (very well, mind you) to cop MBV tones and it does that great but it's hard to imagine the application outside of playing MBV or something extremely derivative. I personally end up often feeling more limited by pedals with too many options.


Yeah, seems that's the rub with pedals that have too much going on. Still might try it though.....


----------



## Bearitone

NickS said:


> Yeah, seems that's the rub with pedals that have too much going on. Still might try it though.....


I say go for it. Again, I have a pretty specific use case. I hardly use upper octaves, never play with “organ” type sounds, don’t mix it with fuzz or other effects, don’t use mono, didn’t even TRY the expression out, etc.

My opinion is based on a pretty narrow application. The whole reason I got an octave pedal was to cop some Norma Jean tones like at the end of the song “Careen” (and many others). I really wanted the TRex Octavius which is what Norma uses but, went with the OC5 to save money and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## gabito

I'm on the fence about buying one of these: Peavey Wolfgang and Ibanez S5470F.

I know I like Ibanez guitars, I love the feel, I like the sound, they are light and comfortable enough (this is important to me). I already own a couple RGs, but never owned an S type Ibanez.

I'm curious about the Peavey Wolfgang, but never played one. I guess the neck might be a little more "traditional", and it looks like the guitar might also be a little heavier.

Anyway, I'll think about it for a few days and end up buying one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gabito said:


> I'm on the fence about buying one of these: Peavey Wolfgang and Ibanez S5470F.
> 
> I know I like Ibanez guitars, I love the feel, I like the sound, they are light and comfortable enough (this is important to me). I already own a couple RGs, but never owned an S type Ibanez.
> 
> I'm curious about the Peavey Wolfgang, but never played one. I guess the neck might be a little more "traditional", and it looks like the guitar might also be a little heavier.
> 
> Anyway, I'll think about it for a few days and end up buying one.


If you're used to the Ibanez neck, the Wolfgang is a different beast. The Ibanez is your standard Ibanez Wizard neck; 43mm nut, thin flat profile. The Wolfgang has a narrower 41mm nut and a thicker, asymmetrical neck. Neck radius doesn't seem to be different; Peavey is 15, Ibanez is 16 - 17?


----------



## MFB

The only reason I don't still have my S5470 is because I liked changing tunings too much for a trem to be worthwhile; even now years later there are a number of guitars I like aesthetically but seeing the trem on it, I know I won't want to bother with maintenance even if I keep it in a single tuning.

They're dynamite guitars, just need a version with the Tight End or something for it to find a home with me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> The only reason I don't still have my S5470 is because I liked changing tunings too much for a trem to be worthwhile; even now years later there are a number of guitars I like aesthetically but seeing the trem on it, I know I won't want to bother with maintenance even if I keep it in a single tuning.
> 
> They're dynamite guitars, just need a version with the Tight End or something for it to find a home with me


That's one advantage of the Wolfgang. You can have the trem decked so you can change tunings. You can't do floating whammy tricks, though, unless properly set up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought a Tech 21 Blonde. I’m thinking of also buying a 3rd British for some lower gain Marshall tones, or a Liverpool for some AC15/30 stuff.


----------



## Roadsterjosh

I had been planning on buying a used Rev G Dual Rec that is at a local store for the past few weeks, and then something pretty damn cool happened. I was talking about it with my wife and just kinda mentioned for not much more I could buy a powered Kemper. She responded with "why don't you just buy the Kemper then?" So I took her up on that, I have a powered toaster on the way. Tomorrow will be a huge NGD with a new analog synth, the Kemper and a new bass.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

You guys know UPS sucks, right?




But do you know _how_ much they suck?

FML


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crash Dandicoot said:


> You guys know UPS sucks, right?
> 
> View attachment 106836
> 
> 
> But do you know _how_ much they suck?
> 
> FML


Nah, that's the new patented fanned multiscale transformer design. Headfirst amps is the pioneer for the tech. 
But goddamn that sucks, especially with a custom-made head like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gabito said:


> I'm on the fence about buying one of these: Peavey Wolfgang and Ibanez S5470F.
> 
> I know I like Ibanez guitars, I love the feel, I like the sound, they are light and comfortable enough (this is important to me). I already own a couple RGs, but never owned an S type Ibanez.
> 
> I'm curious about the Peavey Wolfgang, but never played one. I guess the neck might be a little more "traditional", and it looks like the guitar might also be a little heavier.
> 
> Anyway, I'll think about it for a few days and end up buying one.



Try something new, get the Peavey.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@HeHasTheJazzHands Superior high gain intonation and toooooone

Yeah, it's pretty aggravating. Impressively I ran it at 100w for 3 hours or so of playtime before main fuses started popping like popcorn. The tech I took it to and Jason at Headfirst are both hopeful it'll be a (all things considered) simple fix. Looking forward to discussing the repair bill with UPS


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> I guess I just bought an Ibanez CP-830


So this turned up and was incredibly good looking. Only problem was it doesn't work, so it's on its way back to be repaired or replaced.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

StevenC said:


> So this turned up and was incredibly good looking. Only problem was it doesn't work, so it's on its way back to be repaired or replaced.


Those knobs alone make it a worth while purchase.


----------



## StevenC

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Those knobs alone make it a worth while purchase.


Those old script logo Ibanez pedals do not get talked about enough, in my opinion. It's because the 808 and 9 series are so much more famous, but still some gems back there.


----------



## laxu

Crash Dandicoot said:


> You guys know UPS sucks, right?
> 
> View attachment 106836
> 
> 
> But do you know _how_ much they suck?
> 
> FML


How does that happen? Did they drive a forklift through it?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

StevenC said:


> So this turned up and was incredibly good looking. Only problem was it doesn't work, so it's on its way back to be repaired or replaced.



Wow, that's gorgeous. I'd love to get my hands on some knobs like that. (huhuhuhuhuhuh no but seriously)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I’m getting my LTDs since moving, and thinking of getting two EXGs and two SPCs as I’ve fallen in love with them in my Stratocasters. I will likely need some way of getting these two guitars similar in output to my other guitars. If I get them, I’d have to place one of the knobs on the control cavity plate. Another option is to get a volume pedal and then both controls go on the front. Still trying to determine how to go about this exactly. 

Maybe I’ll have a Tube Screamer type pedal on the board just for those two guitars.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

laxu said:


> How does that happen? Did they drive a forklift through it?



I can only imagine how little fucks were given by the UPS staff handling this. Being about 55 lbs. overall they would've had to have dropped it on its side from >10 ft. to cause that kind of consistent bend across all 3 transformers.

I got her back today and after straightening out the transformers as best as possible and replacing the faulty (see: damaged by UPS) power tube that was causing the main fuse issues, so far it seems alright. Without removing the board to check every connection to the transformers it's tough to say if there wasn't anything else dislodged or severed internally. Playing it by ear, so to speak.


----------



## technomancer

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I can only imagine how little fucks were given by the UPS staff handling this. Being about 55 lbs. overall they would've had to have dropped it on its side from >10 ft. to cause that kind of consistent bend across all 3 transformers.
> 
> I got her back today and after straightening out the transformers as best as possible and replacing the faulty (see: damaged by UPS) power tube that was causing the main fuse issues, so far it seems alright. Without removing the board to check every connection to the transformers it's tough to say if there wasn't anything else dislodged or severed internally. Playing it by ear, so to speak.



It's not the drop it's the size of the transformers vs mounting hardware. Something that large needs reinforced mounts or it will bend like that if you look at it wrong. Also not really something you need to worry about if you're not touring with the amp or shipping it a lot.

That said glad it's still working after bending things back.


----------



## SamSam

Cioks DC7 for my QC board. I also want a noise gate but am unsure whether to go zuul plus, Revv G8 or KMA Pylon. 

Also whammy dt or riccochet.

I also want the Shure glx wireless but need to convince myself I need it.


----------



## spacebard

I bought 2 fuzz pedals

JDM Elektrika Limited edition








And


Zollinger Electro CO MKI "space dust"


----------



## MFB

Just sent over payment for an Axe-Fx II, so that'll be neat.


----------



## aWoodenShip

SamSam said:


> Cioks DC7 for my QC board. I also want a noise gate but am unsure whether to go zuul plus, Revv G8 or KMA Pylon.
> 
> Also whammy dt or riccochet.
> 
> I also want the Shure glx wireless but need to convince myself I need it.


Would be curious what you go with between the Zuul+ and the Pylon. I'm also trying to pick a noise gate.


----------



## SamSam

aWoodenShip said:


> Would be curious what you go with between the Zuul+ and the Pylon. I'm also trying to pick a noise gate.




My issue is that there seems to be complaints about both so I feel like I'm choosing based on that. The G8 doesn't seem to have any glaring issues. Then again they all seem to work great in the demos on youtube. The Pylon is also quite a bit cheaper than a Zuul plus (around 70 pounds less).


----------



## gunch

Who made pedals a boutique "visual" commodity and where can I call them nerds and beat them up?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

an HVLP gun and a decent compressor. I'm fucking sick of trying to find workarounds instead of just using one. Then I can actually do the stupid paint/sparkle ideas I have more easily


----------



## gabito

MaxOfMetal said:


> Try something new, get the Peavey.



What's your opinion about these guitars' bridges? I mean, quality-wise.

I found some old threads mentioning the Ibanez ZR and its derivatives being not so good (cheap metal, broken studs, broken nuts, and so on and so on). These are used, kind of old guitars, but I think in any case it could be easier to replace or fix a Floyd Rose-ish bridge than an Ibanez ZR. I own a few RGs with Edge Zero and Edge Zero II bridges, no problems with those though.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

I really need to stop looking at used mesa's on guitar center's website. I now have a multiwatt triple rec on the way for $1200


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> an HVLP gun and a decent compressor. I'm fucking sick of trying to find workarounds instead of just using one. Then I can actually do the stupid paint/sparkle ideas I have more easily


I'd still like to get one of those Empresses, but I probably have enough compressors at the minute.


----------



## youngthrasher9

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> I really need to stop looking at used mesa's on guitar center's website. I now have a multiwatt triple rec on the way for $1200


That is a stupid good price for lately. Great find.


----------



## Bearitone

Just discovered the Triplegraph pedal and I MUST HAVE ONE. I’m quickly becoming an Octave pedal dork


----------



## Soya

Desperately want a KMA Queequeq to match my incoming KMA Wurm 2, trying to convince myself my tc sub N up is good enough.


----------



## technomancer

This is on the way


----------



## MFB

Because apparently I've come to hate having money, my brain is thinking I should do some hardware mods on my old Talman and I'm not entirely opposed:

Black pickguard
SD Quarter Pounder pickup
Graphtech saddles & nut
Locking tuners

I really need to get my stable in order before I bring it down to my apartment but I have two basses and one guitar to move before I do that


----------



## Blytheryn

Made some moves. Picking this up in a week.


----------



## BigViolin

Half scalloped is super groovy.


----------



## Blytheryn

BigViolin said:


> Half scalloped is super groovy.


27 frets too. Absolutely shredtastic.


----------



## MFB

Is that a Kiko sig?


----------



## Blytheryn

MFB said:


> Is that a Kiko sig?


Negative. It’s got dot inlays. I think might be the Kiko sig without Kiko sig details?


----------



## MFB

That's what threw me off, it looks incredibly similar to what he used to use, just an unofficial version that's why I wasn't sure if maybe it was a prototype even. But it's still slick as hell.


----------



## Millul

Blytheryn said:


> Made some moves. Picking this up in a week.


Goodness gracious thing is HOTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Blytheryn

Millul said:


> Goodness gracious thing is HOTTTTTTTTTTT


I can’t wait to pick it up. The 11th is the day!


----------



## SamSam

Just found out that the pos cable for my QC was damaged, so I've sent in my order request for the Cioks set up as well as the KMA Pylon, a gig bag for my VBT700 and a few other goodies that I might need to wait a bit longer for. 

I've had a 200 pound voucher set aside for a while now and it's been put to good use.

I've spliced / soldered the power supply for now but I've wanted the QC on a board for a while now anyway.

The wireless can wait for a while.


----------



## technomancer

Blytheryn said:


> Negative. It’s got dot inlays. I think might be the Kiko sig without Kiko sig details?



Yeah IIRC ESP made these for a short period after they discontinued the Kiko


----------



## Blytheryn

technomancer said:


> Yeah IIRC ESP made these for a short period after they discontinued the Kiko



I seem to remember that too. Pretty wicked.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

just picked up EZDrummer 3 and 2 expansions, holy shit is that so braindead to plug in whatever you want and with some aux inputs and fucking with the features it actually sounds pretty great 

like do I still want an actual drummer? yeah, but this'll do until I can find someone to do it 

also just found out all my amps and settings work really well in a mix, I dialed the herbert to cop a nevermore tone and shit does that thing crank with distorted bass and chunky drums behind it


----------



## Trashgreen

Blytheryn said:


> Negative. It’s got dot inlays. I think might be the Kiko sig without Kiko sig details?


I just checked my export catalogs for you.. The Horizon 27 was introduced in 2011 and was part of the standard seires 2011-2012. Same wood and pickups as the Kiko which ended after 2010. Alder, maple, ebony, Duncan SHR-1n and TB 14 pickups( with push-push coil split)..


----------



## Blytheryn

Trashgreen said:


> I just checked my export catalogs for you.. The Horizon 27 was introduced in 2011 and was part of the standard seires 2011-2012. Same wood and pickups as the Kiko which ended after 2010. Alder, maple, ebony, Duncan SHR-1n and TB 14 pickups( with push-push coil split)..


I knew this was a rare bird! Thanks Trash. I’ll most likely use this as a unique bargaining chip, given its condition and rarity.

I should try and trade my way up to an Alexi


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Sigh. I bought a roadster last week and it got to me today. Single sheet of small bubble bubblewrap protecting it from a dingy well-used thin-walled cardboard box all the way from California. 3 tubes fell out and a bent transformer. The tubes weren't visibly broken so I put them back in a turned it on. Loud hum and a bright flash. Why can't people just spent an extra $20 on decent packaging?


----------



## sleewell

sorry man, that should be a crime.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I may get the Engl Eminence DV-77 cab pack from Two Notes. I know the essentials version is a better deal, as you get ten cab sims, but I'm not sure I need even more V30 cab sims.


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> I knew this was a rare bird! Thanks Trash. I’ll most likely use this as a unique bargaining chip, given its condition and rarity.
> 
> I should try and trade my way up to an Alexi



Pffft, might be better than an Alexi...


----------



## StevenC

Should I spend altogether too much on a fuzz pedal this weekend? You decide


----------



## NickS

^Obviously the answer is yes. Which one are you getting?


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> Should I spend altogether too much on a fuzz pedal this weekend? You decide


I'm assuming it's one of the LIFE Pedals that SUNN keeps talking up?


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> I'm assuming it's one of the LIFE Pedals that SUNN keeps talking up?



Yeah, what is it?


----------



## StevenC

NickS said:


> ^Obviously the answer is yes. Which one are you getting?





MFB said:


> I'm assuming it's one of the LIFE Pedals that SUNN keeps talking up?


Either a Russian Fuzz Factory 7, or a Berry fuzz face. In London for the weekend and there are nice things.


----------



## MFB

Ah, well I'm not any sort of a fan of Zvex's fuzzes so I'm not of no help there; they've always been overly harsh and just unusable from that clips I've heard, so at a minimum, I'd go for the Berry Fuzz Face of the two.


----------



## SamSam

MFB said:


> I'm assuming it's one of the LIFE Pedals that SUNN keeps talking up?




This morning's run of 400usd pedals sold out in about 30 minutes. They had two silver ones left and I refeshed after reading the blurb and then they were gone.

On a positive note I ordered a cioks dc7, some extension cables and a kma pylon today.


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> Ah, well I'm not any sort of a fan of Zvex's fuzzes so I'm not of no help there; they've always been overly harsh and just unusable from that clips I've heard, so at a minimum, I'd go for the Berry Fuzz Face of the two.


I absolutely love my Bliss Factory, so the only thing it doesn't really cover in the FF family is the 7. 

I also have another fancy boutique Fuzz Face on order, so I don't know. But the Berry is gorgeous and I had a great chat about fuzzes with him the last time I was here, and it's fermented in my head


----------



## r33per

StevenC said:


> Either a Russian Fuzz Factory 7, or a Berry fuzz face. In London for the weekend and there are nice things.


I spent a morning on Denmark Street a few weeks ago. Ended up with a Thorpy Camoflange...


----------



## budda

Thinking about selling two more Gibsons than the one Im gonna relist and making more bad decisions. It all hinges on guitars actually selling .


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I also have another fancy boutique Fuzz Face on order, so I don't know. But the Berry is gorgeous and I had a great chat about fuzzes with him the last time I was here, and it's fermented in my head



Is it going to be in a face enclosure?


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Just sent over payment for an Axe-Fx II, so that'll be neat.



Axe showed up yesterday along with the new rack, now to get it unboxed and RTFM that I'm sure I'll desperately need to figure out how to get any sound out of it


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Is it going to be in a face enclosure?


No...


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> No...


That's the most important part.

Anyway, just bought an ESP M-II. Branching into non-Horizon land.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I just got my two LTDs from Washington sent over. I need to get another three guitar stand, which means I’ll need another guitar. I have three in Eb, and two in E Standard. I’m thinking of maybe getting an Eart or something relatively cheap like that, and swapping out the pickups for EMGs, and maybe the tuners as well. 

Anyone try any of those cheap guitars that are relatively cheap but good quality?


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> That's the most important part.
> 
> Anyway, just bought an ESP M-II. Branching into non-Horizon land.


PICS


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> That's the most important part.
> 
> Anyway, just bought an ESP M-II. Branching into non-Horizon land.


Baby steps.


----------



## odibrom

AltecGreen said:


> Baby steps.


No, head first kind of dive...! This is the way.... one shouldn't shy on these things....


----------



## narad

Blytheryn said:


> PICS






Has some heavy body damage and scratches and dents. Planning to probably refinish the top in red (or I think trans black cherry is the ESP color), black on the back, darken the board a bit and swap the dots for black or black mop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> View attachment 107406
> 
> 
> Has some heavy body damage and scratches and dents. Planning to probably refinish the top in red (or I think trans black cherry is the ESP color), black on the background, darken the board a bit and swap the dots for black or black mop.


JEEEEEEEEEEEEEESUS. 
Correct headstock and all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also been really tempted to give the Duncan '59/Custom Hybrid a shot. I got a baritone guitar that needs a bit lower output pickup.

...It's also tempting to try the "new" Duncan '78 but I'm not sure how that would fair under low tunings.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> View attachment 107406
> 
> 
> Has some heavy body damage and scratches and dents. Planning to probably refinish the top in red (or I think trans black cherry is the ESP color), black on the back, darken the board a bit and swap the dots for black or black mop.


That will be sick. Good find!


----------



## technomancer

Exciting one: trem cavity cover


----------



## youngthrasher9

Looks like I might be moving again. If anyone in Alabama is in the market for studio stuff, HMU. Huge Auralex room kit, 8u studio desk etc…


----------



## STRHelvete

Just waiting on GC to get it and ship it. Apparently it's gonna be quite a while. I hate waiting for shit


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Because apparently I've come to hate having money, my brain is thinking I should do some hardware mods on my old Talman and I'm not entirely opposed:
> 
> Black pickguard
> SD Quarter Pounder pickup
> Graphtech saddles & nut
> Locking tuners
> 
> I really need to get my stable in order before I bring it down to my apartment but I have two basses and one guitar to move before I do that



Quarter pounder + Graphtech saddle + Graphtech nut + 250K pot + black top hat knobs on order from Sweetwater, just need to put in for the pickguard and I think I'm gonna hang off on the tuners until I see if they're really necessary.


----------



## Mourguitars

Finally looking for some deals came thru...

Bought a Les Paul Classic

Les paul standard

Friedman 2x12

Well below reverbs prices..was priced to sell..and i bought !

Mike


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Finally looking for some deals came thru...
> 
> Bought a Les Paul Classic
> 
> Les paul standard
> 
> Friedman 2x12
> 
> Well below reverbs prices..was priced to sell..and i bought !
> 
> Mike


I am getting into the crazy side of pedal building, lol. I bought an EEPROM burner, downloaded SPINCad, and playing around with writing my own effects to burn into the FV-1 chip. Its pretty fun to mess around with, and not very expensive either.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I am getting into the crazy side of pedal building, lol. I bought an EEPROM burner, downloaded SPINCad, and playing around with writing my own effects to burn into the FV-1 chip. Its pretty fun to mess around with, and not very expensive either.



Awesome Shask !

Yea i havent had time to even think about building a pedal , works been crazy busy..non stop so cant complain at all

I have been buying some used pickups off TGP emporium ..getting some deals

Ive been tube rolling in my 800 ...old glass makes a difference ...old tubes aren't as harsh as NP ..more smooth best way i can say it..and trust me i wasnt a believer either until i played around with them

The Guy i bought the Les Pauls from and the Friedman cab wants to sell me his Friedman JJ 100w...oh im thinking about that one very hard...i dont ask for deals but if he tells me a $$ thats in my head...ill buy it

Pics to come

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Man ....

Looks like i just bought a Friedman JJ 100w

Sure glad i bought and have that Power Station...lol

Mike


----------



## technomancer

Mourguitars said:


> Man ....
> 
> Looks like i just bought a Friedman JJ 100w
> 
> Sure glad i bought and have that Power Station...lol
> 
> Mike



You really don't need the PS for Friedman amps, the master on them is excellent and their sound comes from the preamp with only coloration from the power section. That said it won't hurt either


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome Shask !
> 
> Yea i havent had time to even think about building a pedal , works been crazy busy..non stop so cant complain at all
> 
> I have been buying some used pickups off TGP emporium ..getting some deals
> 
> Ive been tube rolling in my 800 ...old glass makes a difference ...old tubes aren't as harsh as NP ..more smooth best way i can say it..and trust me i wasnt a believer either until i played around with them
> 
> The Guy i bought the Les Pauls from and the Friedman cab wants to sell me his Friedman JJ 100w...oh im thinking about that one very hard...i dont ask for deals but if he tells me a $$ thats in my head...ill buy it
> 
> Pics to come
> 
> Mike


I have had 3 jobs the last several months, so I haven't been making as many as I was, but I still made some in the last few months. JC120 Preamp clone, PALM800 clone, Revv G3 clone, Boss CE-2 Modded clone, Ross/MXR Dyna clone, Rat modded clone, a few FV-1 Delay, Pitch Detune, and Reverb pedals, and a Ghost Echo clone. I think that is all, lol. I was thinking about doing the Boss BF-2 clone.

I have also had a run-in with changing a few PCs to SSD drives, and maxing out the RAM. Now my kids are happy Roblox runs better, lol.

Avatar currently has Celestions on sale, so I am thinking about picking up some to replace the stock speakers in my Peavey XXX cab.


----------



## sirbuh

Mourguitars said:


> Finally looking for some deals came thru...
> 
> Bought a Les Paul Classic
> 
> Les paul standard
> 
> Friedman 2x12
> 
> Well below reverbs prices..was priced to sell..and i bought !
> 
> Mike


Nice haul - discovering the same market doesnt seem to be correcting on the supply chain side which implies the wilding might have peaked.


----------



## Mourguitars

sirbuh said:


> Nice haul - discovering the same market doesnt seem to be correcting on the supply chain side which implies the wilding might have peaked.



They were priced to sell and Thanks ! .i thought it was to good to be true...i looked at the add and thought im sure they are long gone...but done my research and they are legit..so sent a email

Ive been looking for one good Les paul but found 2 for basically the price of a good used one

Friedman cab i paid half price for

JJ amp...i told him what i had $ and since i bought the other stuff he took it...very stoked !

He has a lot of Mesa amps and cabs...even those are a great deal

There was a Egnater IE4 preamp and a Soldano Pre amp i was going to inquire about for the same money i spent today on 2 Gibsons a Friedman amp and cab...so kinda no brainer there ...lol

Last week there was a Marshal 40w combo for $175 and was mint...that was gone the 1st hour the guy said...

It pays to keep looking at the same old things like its ground hog day on CL...i check it 2-3 times a day...hoping and then ..something pops up !

He should be here in about 3 hours ..im pacing ! lol

Mike


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also been really tempted to give the Duncan '59/Custom Hybrid a shot. I got a baritone guitar that needs a bit lower output pickup.
> 
> ...It's also tempting to try the "new" Duncan '78 but I'm not sure how that would fair under low tunings.


I've currently got the 59 Custom Hybrid in an LTD baritone and it's surprisingly really nice. 
Lower output but still cuts through cleanly and has some nice growl to it.
But yeah I don't know either about the '78 being used in that context with the lower tuning.
If you give it a go I'd love to know how that turns out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SubsonicDoom99 said:


> I've currently got the 59 Custom Hybrid in an LTD baritone and it's surprisingly really nice.
> Lower output but still cuts through cleanly and has some nice growl to it.
> But yeah I don't know either about the '78 being used in that context with the lower tuning.
> If you give it a go I'd love to know how that turns out.


After thinking about it I don't think I'm gonna check out the CUstom Hybrid atm. Really like how the guitar I planned on modding sounds as is. 
But being a die-hard Van Halen fan, definitely gonna give the '78 a shot eventually. I get the feeling I won't like it since I've yet to find an A2 pickup I like, but we'll see.


----------



## Mourguitars

Ive never heard a high gain amp so quite...dont need a boost...wow ! 

Les Pauls checked out...has some playing wear , small stuff...one has a scratchy volume pot on the 2016 Standard...just needs some TLC

LP Classic is a 1999 , 1960 reissue ...necks are very similar and feel great and worn in, the Classic is a little heaver , both sound great so im going to leave them stock on the pickups

Nice Gear bundle off CL...for once at a smoking deal !

technomancer sure was right...sounds great at low volumes...thats pretty amazing

Mike





Came with these padded Head and Cab covers , original cases with all papers and case candy





1960...hmm ill be 60 next month...lol





My Dimarzio pickups came today 
Satur8 i think
Fred
PAF Pro
PAF Joe
36th an


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ordered a white Player series Stratocaster. Plan on giving it a red pearloid pick guard for either HSS or HSH.


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> Should I spend altogether too much on a fuzz pedal this weekend? You decide


The FF7 sounded amazing but I managed to walk out of the store with my bank account intact.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The amp doctor informed me today that my X100B has a failing output transformer, so one of those, whenever I can afford to actually get one.


----------



## narad

M2 has landed:




Cool thing about it is, suuper thick maple slab:




Love the color actually - a bit more of a green in person - but super damaged around the edges. Plenty of spots where the bare wood is exposed. So hopefully will take to BigBoss and refinish into this...


----------



## rokket2005

Do I sell my Ob-6 to buy an OB-X8? @narad I feel like you're probably the only one here with insight into the matter. I figure if I decide I want one, I should buy it now cause if I don't it'll go the way of the Two-Voice Pro and be 30k in 10 years.


----------



## narad

rokket2005 said:


> Do I sell my Ob-6 to buy an OB-X8? @narad I feel like you're probably the only one here with insight into the matter. I figure if I decide I want one, I should buy it now cause if I don't it'll go the way of the Two-Voice Pro and be 30k in 10 years.



Ha, I just found out about it. I mean, I guess I felt the same way when the Prophet 5/10 (especially the 10...) was announced, and I planned to sell my (Prophet) 6. But a couple years later, I feel like the 6 is still the better option in many ways, the size is convenient, and the stereo out is an obvious want when you have a stereo effects rack. And I see more performers / guys that actually need to use synth in a musical context, using the 6 all the time. So in that sense, the newest thing wasn't as much of an across-the-board win as I felt it was when it first came out. And similarly used 6 prices dropped a ton, but have since recovered to levels that seem higher than pre-5/10 announcement.

I won't get around to checking the X8 specs until after work, but this previous experience has me wondering if it is really a replacement/superset of the features of the 6, or if it's going to be a similar situation to the prophet side.

Looks sick though!


----------



## TedintheShed




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

EMG EXG and SPC, as well as a quick connect 5 way switch for my new White Fender Player Stratocaster.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also been really tempted to give the Duncan '59/Custom Hybrid a shot. I got a baritone guitar that needs a bit lower output pickup.
> 
> ...It's also tempting to try the "new" Duncan '78 but I'm not sure how that would fair under low tunings.


...I bought another Custom. But it was a TB-5 instead of an SH-5 so it's different kinda?


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> So this turned up and was incredibly good looking. Only problem was it doesn't work, so it's on its way back to be repaired or replaced.








Well this story has a resolution. Reverb seller sent me a replacement, unfortunately it's not in the same condition but at least it works.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> Well this story has a resolution. Reverb seller sent me a replacement, unfortunately it's not in the same condition but at least it works.


Don't people pay extra for that treatment? I personally like the worn look of it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hopefully a gold faceplate for the Revv Gen MKIII to replace the black, will be teets with the navy bronco tolex. 
On the horn with them now. .....
Yay.... gonna get a quote on faceplate and gold corners. King hell.


----------



## Guitarjon

Got one of my dream amps yesterday. This might be the ultimate amp for me. So versatile and just has that signature ENGL tone in spades:



Working on music for my review and demo as we speak! Super stoked!


----------



## Koldunya

Very likely replacing my Exponent 500 head with a Quad Cortex and power amp. I like the head, but there's just a few quibbles with it that I don't think Darkglass can or will fix, and right now I don't even need a full-blown 500W head (the band I just got into uses a PA for rehearsal and likely for shows where the house doesn't have its own FOH system).

And it can run both guitarists, me on bass, and even process the singer's vocals at the same time if needed lol. Plus, of all the modelers I have looked at, it's the only one with an Orange Rockerberb and a Diezel Herbert that I can run together which I have come to love for when I guitar (via computer atm). The only unfortunate thing is the Darkglass VMT is "neural captured" so I don't know how much I can adjust it... **Edit** Oof, turns out the Rockerverb and Herbert are also captures. Annoying >_>

So, Quad Cortex, power amp(s), and likely a pair of Barefaced Big Baby 2s.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Guitarjon said:


> Got one of my dream amps yesterday. This might be the ultimate amp for me. So versatile and just has that signature ENGL tone in spades:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on music for my review and demo as we speak! Super stoked!




NIIIIICE.

I've always liked the Powerball in either version. Looking forward to the main review.


----------



## spacebard

Another overdrive is on the way


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jammed at a buddy’s house over the weekend, we both had new shit to show each other. 

He’d picked up an OR15 for a living room/noodling around amp and was pleasantly surprised how much fun it was to play. Thru his Orange 1x12 boosted it kept us busy for a couple hours. Really nice amp for what it is and now I kind of want one for my truck lol


----------



## narad

My Naylor is done getting an overhaul and some special stuff:


----------



## Valdra

Bought some Trick Pro 1V Bigfoot Low Mass pedals this week for $500. The guy also through in the heavier footboards as well as various beaters : Pearl Quads and a couple sets of Tama beaters. There was also a set of Tama Power Strike beaters but the felt was worn down, I think I am going to experiment and replace the felts with wood dowels or rubber or something on them.

He also threw in the conversion to convert them to singles, I think that's how he had them set up hence why the beaters are on either side instead of just the right.

I am going to try them this weekend, I currently use axis long boards with Tama AccuStrike beaters and an upgraded ACD drive shaft (and various other mods) , we'll see if these replace them.


----------



## Tree

Nothing cool since I’m broke as hell right now. 

But, stickers for my KM7 to make it a bit cooler. Here’s my incredible mock-up


----------



## CanserDYI

Tree said:


> Nothing cool since I’m broke as hell right now.
> 
> But, stickers for my KM7 to make it a bit cooler. Here’s my incredible mock-up
> 
> View attachment 107631


I dig, I dig.


----------



## Tree

CanserDYI said:


> I dig, I dig.


Thank you! Sometimes it's the little things that make life more enjoyable.


----------



## odibrom

Tree said:


> Nothing cool since I’m broke as hell right now.
> 
> But, stickers for my KM7 to make it a bit cooler. Here’s my incredible mock-up
> 
> View attachment 107631


... and how about purple in the middle? or purple only?


----------



## Tree

odibrom said:


> ... and how about purple in the middle? or purple only?


I'm going to have to take another photo to try those out  I accidentally saved over the original on my phone when editing instead of making a new one. 

I will have the option to do any combination with the two colors as I'll have two sets of two in each. I wrote the word two too many times here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kiiind of want to get a triple recto again. or maybe a triple crown 100 idk


----------



## cmpxchg

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiiind of want to get a triple recto again. or maybe a triple crown 100 idk


tc100 rules and I have mine hooked up right now


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiiind of want to get a triple recto again. or maybe a triple crown 100 idk


I’d personally get the triple crown 100. The triple recto is a beast but it’s not really that special for the price it’s commanding now.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

KnightBrolaire said:


> kiiind of want to get a triple recto again. or maybe a triple crown 100 idk



Get both. Or better yet, complete the trifecta and get both heads plus a Peavey Triple XXX.

I'm currently so far down the pick rabbit hole that I have no idea if I'll ever surface again. I have a new, large order from BHL on the way with one custom in that group. picks from Zen, Luka/Plastic Plectrums, and Hufschmid coming, and am looking at several others from other makers. That's not counting the new ones I've been experimenting with from Dunlop. D'addario, Gravity, V-Picks, and even Fender. I might need help...

And speaking of addictive gear purchases and time stealing rabbit holes, Choptones seems to be having a month long sale on their Complete IR packs and the sale is pretty good. I'm planning oh nabbing a few of them towards the end of the month. Good news there is beyond the ones I'm looking at now, there are very few other IRs I'm interested in on the market currently. So, unless someone makes a pack of an old Mesa Thiele bass cab with an EVM15L, my IR buying looks to be at an end soon.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kyle Jordan said:


> Get both. Or better yet, complete the trifecta and get both heads plus a Peavey Triple XXX.
> 
> I'm currently so far down the pick rabbit hole that I have no idea if I'll ever surface again. I have a new, large order from BHL on the way with one custom in that group. picks from Zen, Luka/Plastic Plectrums, and Hufschmid coming, and am looking at several others from other makers. That's not counting the new ones I've been experimenting with from Dunlop. D'addario, Gravity, V-Picks, and even Fender. I might need help...
> 
> And speaking of addictive gear purchases and time stealing rabbit holes, Choptones seems to be having a month long sale on their Complete IR packs and the sale is pretty good. I'm planning oh nabbing a few of them towards the end of the month. Good news there is beyond the ones I'm looking at now, there are very few other IRs I'm interested in on the market currently. So, unless someone makes a pack of an old Mesa Thiele bass cab with an EVM15L, my IR buying looks to be at an end soon.


i already had a XXX. Not my thing tbh. My other amps were better sounding so I sold it.
Choptones IRs suck ime


----------



## CanserDYI

I'd definitely go for the TC over the recto. Almost took a triple crown home in like 2019 but decided to go for a mark, but those Triple Crowns are absolutely killer.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Valdra said:


> Bought some Trick Pro 1V Bigfoot Low Mass pedals this week for $500. The guy also through in the heavier footboards as well as various beaters : Pearl Quads and a couple sets of Tama beaters. There was also a set of Tama Power Strike beaters but the felt was worn down, I think I am going to experiment and replace the felts with wood dowels or rubber or something on them.
> 
> He also threw in the conversion to convert them to singles, I think that's how he had them set up hence why the beaters are on either side instead of just the right.
> 
> I am going to try them this weekend, I currently use axis long boards with Tama AccuStrike beaters and an upgraded ACD drive shaft (and various other mods) , we'll see if these replace them.
> View attachment 107626



That's a great deal! My brother has a pair of the short-board Pro 1V pedals and they're by far my favorite pedals I've ever tried, including various Axis and Iron Cobra models we've owned. Always been curious about the long board versions too, but I'm not playing drums much anymore


----------



## sevenfoxes

For monstrous brutality the recto will eat the TC for lunch.

For everything else, the TC takes the gold.


----------



## youngthrasher9

sevenfoxes said:


> For monstrous brutality the recto will eat the TC for lunch.
> 
> For everything else, the TC takes the gold.


Ehhh, it’s so dependent on a boost that I don’t know if I’d say it it would eat the TC for lunch. It’s a pretty flubby bastard with a nice boost. Even my 808 could barely make it useable with a baritone.


----------



## Valdra

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> That's a great deal! My brother has a pair of the short-board Pro 1V pedals and they're by far my favorite pedals I've ever tried, including various Axis and Iron Cobra models we've owned. Always been curious about the long board versions too, but I'm not playing drums much anymore


I also have the Tama Speed Cobra 910s, they were my first pedals. Great pedals! I really like the beaters on them so I keep moving them between pedals when I buy new ones. The things I don't like about them is the chain drive and the heel plates. I play heel-toe and I can play heel-toe on them, but it's much easier on pedals that do not have the heel plates because they react quicker. I also had the Iron Cobra 600 after.

I got a chance to play the tricks today and it's going to take some time to get used to. I set them up like my Axis pedals as far as heights and beater distances and such. They are SOOO much easier to adjust than the axis pedals, I had the beaters in unison in like 60 seconds where the axis pedals and the speed cobras took me like 15 mins or so. When doing fast heel-toe I am missing some kicks here and there with the Tricks but that will just take some time.


----------



## sevenfoxes

youngthrasher9 said:


> Ehhh, it’s so dependent on a boost that I don’t know if I’d say it it would eat the TC for lunch. It’s a pretty flubby bastard with a nice boost. Even my 808 could barely make it useable with a baritone.


Maybe if you don’t know how to dial it in right, or if you’re using the regular 3 channel recto, but the multi watt triple barely even needs a boost (if at all).

Not only that, an amp’s tightness has nothing to do with how “brutal” it is. That’s more in the gain structure, and the TC’s is a rather refined sound compared to the recto.

Not to mention that the triple rec has a lot more low end and headroom than the TC, which makes it feel and sound MUCH bigger.


----------



## narad

I just bought one of those glow in the dark pinstripe Alexis. It's probably not a keeper, but I've lusted after that guitar for like 10 years so might as well figure it out lol


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I just bought one of those glow in the dark pinstripe Alexis. It's probably not a keeper, but I've lusted after that guitar for like 10 years so might as well figure it out lol



Two whole ESP purchases without buying a Horizon; have you been to the doctor recently?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Two whole ESP purchases without buying a Horizon; have you been to the doctor recently?



Don't blame me if all the ones that pop up have the cockstock.

But yea, actually I'm already feeling like this was maybe a mistake. Much more expensive than old lawsuit Horizons. At the same time, I get excited everytime one pops up, so ...


----------



## CanserDYI

I actually like the cockstock lol


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> I actually like the cockstock lol



You're crazy, but if so, you should buy the sorta dinged-up lacewood top horizon for sale in ochanomizu right now. I've never seen one with that wood before. It's on digimart.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> You're crazy, but if so, you should buy the sorta dinged-up lacewood top horizon for sale in ochanomizu right now. I've never seen one with that wood before. It's on digimart.



Hey now, there is nothing wrong with the cock stock


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Here's a new family photo with the new white Stratocaster I bought last week. Tagging @HeHasTheJazzHands since I was discussing it with him before I bought a new guitar.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

narad said:


> You're crazy, but if so, you should buy the sorta dinged-up lacewood top horizon for sale in ochanomizu right now. I've never seen one with that wood before. It's on digimart.


I thought about buying it, but it has a cockstock. I’m on the hunt for an mII CTM or MI with binding right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Here's a new family photo with the new white Stratocaster I bought last week. Tagging @HeHasTheJazzHands since I was discussing it with him before I bought a new guitar.


Yeeeah those are some baller strats tbh. If I ever go back to playing them Im gonna have to steal that vintage white look


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeeeah those are some baller strats tbh. If I ever go back to playing them Im gonna have to steal that vintage white look


With the red? I think it looks awesome, even better than I imagined.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> With the red? I think it looks awesome, even better than I imagined.


Oh that's white? I thought that was sonic blue.  I forgot about that one. My brain's been absolutely fucked. I actually meant the aged yellow Yngwie white one. But I'd take boht tbh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh also found a Hotone Binary Eko on Amazon for fucking $40... When they're normally $130. I hope to god this isn't a scam because the seller has a good rating. We'll find out tomorrow or Tuesday when it arrives.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh that's white? I thought that was sonic blue.  I forgot about that one. My brain's been absolutely fucked. I actually meant the aged yellow Yngwie white one. But I'd take boht tbh.


Lol. One is white with red pearloid pickguard (new one; "Rowdycaster"), one is lake placid blue with black pearloid (girlfriend's), one is black with pink pearloid pickguard ("Hartcaster"), and then the Yngwie Buttercream with white pearloid (first Stratocaster).

The Lake Placid Blue has a red strap at the moment, but that's going on the Rowdycaster. I'm getting a pink strap for the Hartcaster, and the black one is going on the LPB.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol. One is white with red pearloid pickguard (new one; "Rowdycaster"), one is lake placid blue with black pearloid (girlfriend's), one is black with pink pearloid pickguard ("Hartcaster"), and then the Yngwie Buttercream with white pearloid (first Stratocaster).


I forgot about Rowdy even though we literally just talked about it last week. Shows how fucked my brain is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I forgot about Rowdy even though we literally just talked about it last week. Shows how fucked my brain is.


You alright?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You alright?


Age. 
Also on top of being diagnosed with a bad short-term memory.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Age.
> Also on top of being diagnosed with a bad short-term memory.


Blueberries (and fruits/veggies in general) may help.


----------



## technomancer

Debating buying fretwork tools vs taking the guitar to a tech... my only hesitation is I've never done fretwork before and the neck is REALLY nice with SS frets so really afraid I'll screw it up


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Debating buying fretwork tools vs taking the guitar to a tech... my only hesitation is I've never done fretwork before and the neck is REALLY nice with SS frets so really afraid I'll screw it up


Get a cheap guitar to practice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get a cheap guitar to practice.


Or just a cheap neck.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Debating buying fretwork tools vs taking the guitar to a tech... my only hesitation is I've never done fretwork before and the neck is REALLY nice with SS frets so really afraid I'll screw it up


I am always thinking about buying fretleveling tools also. Seems like it shouldnt be that hard, lol. I could probably get the tools for the cost it would take to get just one of my many guitars done.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Shask said:


> I am always thinking about buying fretleveling tools also. Seems like it shouldnt be that hard, lol. I could probably get the tools for the cost it would take to get just one of my many guitars done.


It's not that hard. I've leveled and crowned multiple guitars (even with ss frets) over the last two years. Bare minimum get a fret rocker, a flat piece of metal/whatever to stick sandpaper to for leveling, a straight file with a smooth/safety edge, and a crowning file. I got all my tools off ebay for well under the cost of a refret.


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or just a cheap neck.



Shit, I've got an mid-2000s Kramer in storage that I'm never going to touch against that I can send Techno the neck from as his initial dummy; that'd at least be a respectable end for it


----------



## MFB

I was playing my Jackson MT1 and I don't know, truthfully, it doesn't really jive with me as much as I always hope it will. It's a great looking guitar, and it does play extremely well, I think it's just that I've been removed so long from the super-strat realm that that's why. 

There's a MKH Epi at a nearby GC I might try out, or there's also a Joe Duplantier Charvel Tele floating around right now too that I've always loved and wouldn't mind taking a stab at.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> There's a MKH Epi at a nearby GC I might try out, or there's also a Joe Duplantier Charvel Tele floating around right now too that I've always loved and wouldn't mind taking a stab at.



Dang, someone had the same idea I had an the MKH moved within the ~12 hrs since I saw it; can't say I blame whoever snatched it up, it certainly was a looker. There's been a VB EC-1000 with the gold Duncans instead of the typical dual EMGs posted recently, which means I'm FAR more in-favor of it than a standard VB model, so I might give that one a shot even if it's not the most interesting guitar out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh also found a Hotone Binary Eko on Amazon for fucking $40... When they're normally $130. I hope to god this isn't a scam because the seller has a good rating. We'll find out tomorrow or Tuesday when it arrives.


Oh man it's legit and I'm relieved. I like this little thing so much.


----------



## STRHelvete

I'm seriously considering getting one more Dean ML Select just to have one with gold hardware. I don't need it but I feel like it'd complete the set


----------



## Guitarjon

Blimey, looks like I "accidentally" ordered one of the new PRS Archon 50 heads.... They seem pretty rad! A bit tighter sounding than the old ones which will be good for downtuned guitars etc. Stoked!


----------



## odibrom

Guitarjon said:


> Blimey, looks like I "accidentally" ordered one of the new PRS Archon 50 heads.... They seem pretty rad! A bit tighter sounding than the old ones which will be good for downtuned guitars etc. Stoked!



Define "accidentally"...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Define "accidentally"...


How strong is Dutch beer?


----------



## STRHelvete

I may or may not have made that purchase...I guess I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

STRHelvete said:


> I may or may not have made that purchase...I guess I'll find out tomorrow


Is it a newer or older Dean. I've been thinking about eventually getting a Caddy.


----------



## Guitarjon

odibrom said:


> Define "accidentally"...



It's just a word I use to explain it to my gf....


----------



## STRHelvete

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is it a newer or older Dean. I've been thinking about eventually getting a Caddy.


Newer. The Select black MLs are discontinued so when I see one for a good price I grab them. This will be my last one


----------



## narad

It has arrived...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

STRHelvete said:


> Newer. The Select black MLs are discontinued so when I see one for a good price I grab them. This will be my last one


If the QC on modern Deans is good, then yeah a Caddy seems more enticing. I used to fucking hate them, but something happened within the past year that made me start loving them. I think it's a side-effect of post-COVID syndrome.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> It has arrived...



This is making me further regret not going with Luminlay facedots on my 080. 

Looks cool.


----------



## STRHelvete

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the QC on modern Deans is good, then yeah a Caddy seems more enticing. I used to fucking hate them, but something happened within the past year that made me start loving them. I think it's a side-effect of post-COVID syndrome.


Get a Select Caddy. The Selects are the highest tier you can get short of their USA and Custom offerings and are definitely worth it.


----------



## odibrom

Guitarjon said:


> It's just a word I use to explain it to my gf....


huuummm... I'm not sure that's a good principle, but I'm looking forward to its video as soon as possible... no pressure...  you can include your Gf in the video as well...


----------



## Jake

Well....I said if they made the white one he's been playing a production model I'd buy it. So.....




Should be here this week.


----------



## spacebard

I bought the KGR Harmony Arare


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> I am always thinking about buying fretleveling tools also. Seems like it shouldnt be that hard, lol. I could probably get the tools for the cost it would take to get just one of my many guitars done.



Well, I ordered some tools today, so I guess I will be learning how to do this, lol.

I went a little overboard, but oh well. I have a lot of guitars, haha.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> Well, I ordered some tools today, so I guess I will be learning how to do this, lol.
> 
> I went a little overboard, but oh well. I have a lot of guitars, haha.



Yep got stuff inbound as well. In hindsight I should have bought a bit more


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Yep got stuff inbound as well. In hindsight I should have bought a bit more


I didn't want to get halfway through and then have to wait to make another order. I tried to get everything I could think of, without going for the crazy $300 diamond files and such.

I was thinking about taking 3-4 guitars into the shop, so this should be more cost effective in the long run.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Shask said:


> I didn't want to get halfway through and then have to wait to make another order. I tried to get everything I could think of, without going for the crazy $300 diamond files and such.
> 
> I was thinking about taking 3-4 guitars into the shop, so this should be more cost effective in the long run.



Expanding further future business opportunities. 

Shark’s Discount Pedals & Fret Jobs: “We’re Cheap AND Easy!”

Hope the files work out well. I had thought similar when I was up to about 9 guitars at one point and some had frets that needed some sprucing up.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> I didn't want to get halfway through and then have to wait to make another order. I tried to get everything I could think of, without going for the crazy $300 diamond files and such.
> 
> I was thinking about taking 3-4 guitars into the shop, so this should be more cost effective in the long run.



Yeah I think I have everything I'm going to need for this guitar but will probably grab more stuff later. This will certainly not be the only one I end up doing


----------



## Shask

Kyle Jordan said:


> Expanding further future business opportunities.
> 
> Shark’s Discount Pedals & Fret Jobs: “We’re Cheap AND Easy!”
> 
> Hope the files work out well. I had thought similar when I was up to about 9 guitars at one point and some had frets that needed some sprucing up.


I dont think I have hardly any gear I haven't modified, built, or messed with in some way, lol.

In other worlds, I burned my first EEPROM the other day with a custom FV-1 program. I am not sure which effects I am going to program and burn yet, but at least I know it works. It was kinda a pain to get the CH341A burner to work at first.

I kinda thought about making a double pedal where I put put 8 settings on each side, where I could run Chorus, Delay, and Reverb all in one big pedal. Who knows, lol. I soldered a few more FV-1 SMT boards the other day, waiting for an idea of what to do with them.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Yeah I think I have everything I'm going to need for this guitar but will probably grab more stuff later. This will certainly not be the only one I end up doing


Im just not sure which one to do first, because I dont want to mess any of the up, lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> Im just not sure which one to do first, because I dont want to mess any of the up, lol.



Eh, don't worry about it. Worst case you fuck up really bad you just rip 'em out and get a bunch more practice on a fresh set.

Fretwork isn't rocket science, it just takes some reps to get your groove.

The biggest factor is always time. When you see shitty fretwork it's because someone didn't have the time to get it right. Folks who are really good at it aren't anything special, they can just do it quickly.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> Im just not sure which one to do first, because I dont want to mess any of the up, lol.



Yeah I've got a high fret on a gorgeous musikraft neck with stainless frets on a partscaster that I need to fix and am terrified of screwing it up...


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Yeah I've got a high fret on a gorgeous musikraft neck with stainless frets on a partscaster that I need to fix and am terrified of screwing it up...
> 
> View attachment 107872



I was just watching refretting videos for an hour last night. Hoping to order some fretguru tools, some precut frets, and give it a shot. But it seemed time consuming but kind of brainless. What's the worry here, that you'd scuff up the nice fretboard?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I was just watching refretting videos for an hour last night. Hoping to order some fretguru tools, some precut frets, and give it a shot. But it seemed time consuming but kind of brainless. What's the worry here, that you'd scuff up the nice fretboard?



More paranoia because I've never done it before than anything else honestly


----------



## Shask

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, don't worry about it. Worst case you fuck up really bad you just rip 'em out and get a bunch more practice on a fresh set.
> 
> Fretwork isn't rocket science, it just takes some reps to get your groove.
> 
> The biggest factor is always time. When you see shitty fretwork it's because someone didn't have the time to get it right. Folks who are really good at it aren't anything special, they can just do it quickly.


I figure if I go slow and check a lot in between swipes I should be OK. I bought a notched straightedge to make sure I can get the neck straight first.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Yeah I've got a high fret on a gorgeous musikraft neck with stainless frets on a partscaster that I need to fix and am terrified of screwing it up...
> 
> View attachment 107872


I have considered some Warmoth type stuff in the future, and I am sure this skill would come in handy.


----------



## narad

This is cute:


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Just nabbed a couple of tapered Shivs from Winspear to further The Great Plectrum Pursuit of 2022. Went with the Purity series since I’ve yet to try Ertalyte.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> This is cute:


ESP had some interesting electronic stuff in the '80s from what I can tell. They had their own Rockman headphone amp clone for the Japanese market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> I figure if I go slow and check a lot in between swipes I should be OK. I bought a notched straightedge to make sure I can get the neck straight first.



You seem handy. Build yourself a neck tension jig. There are plans online, and it's fairly easy to just copy the StewMac one. Fun little project that makes working on necks so much easier. I absolutely love mine.



technomancer said:


> Yeah I've got a high fret on a gorgeous musikraft neck with stainless frets on a partscaster that I need to fix and am terrified of screwing it up...
> 
> View attachment 107872



Yeah, that's their thing: beautiful necks and slab bodies that always need work. I think they just eyeball everything. 

Even the import Mighty Mite stuff is better, just definitely not as pretty.

A high fret or two is the easiest fix though. A low fret is a pain.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's their thing: beautiful necks and slab bodies that always need work. I think they just eyeball everything.
> 
> Even the import Mighty Mite stuff is better, just definitely not as pretty.
> 
> A high fret or two is the easiest fix though. A low fret is a pain.



Yeah overall the fretwork is really good, just seems like the last fret is high. should be an easy job to fix... I've actually got it strung up and am playing it with no work, those last couple frets are just dead


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Yeah overall the fretwork is really good, just seems like the last fret is high. should be an easy job to fix... I've actually got it strung up and am playing it with no work, those last couple frets are just dead



Just hammer it home with a dowel and rubber mallet. That'll probably give you the clearance you need. Not kidding.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just hammer it home with a dowel and rubber mallet. That'll probably give you the clearance you need. Not kidding.



Yeah it doesn't look like it's raised though and not sure how hard it is to splinter roasted maple


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Yeah it doesn't look like it's raised though and not sure how hard it is to splinter roasted maple


You'd be surprised. It's always a good place to start unless it's like a stupid amount too high. 

You tend to get singular high frets either because they weren't crowned as well (not as much material removed), they were from a different stock, they're not seated as well. 

So giving it a good tap (try not to impersonate Thor) takes care of around a third of all too tall single frets. 

The alternative is a hump in the board, which is less common, but happens, though it usually affects more frets.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> You'd be surprised. It's always a good place to start unless it's like a stupid amount too high.
> 
> You tend to get singular high frets either because they weren't crowned as well (not as much material removed), they were from a different stock, they're not seated as well.
> 
> So giving it a good tap (try not to impersonate Thor) takes care of around a third of all too tall single frets.
> 
> The alternative is a hump in the board, which is less common, but happens, though it usually affects more frets.



Nope, tapping did nothing. I'll get the board flat and check it out with a fret rocker and go from there. Since it's just the last couple frets impacted shouldn't be bad regardless.


----------



## STRHelvete

Oops, I did it again


----------



## SamSam

Tried out the KMA Pylon with my 5153S today, when I tried it at home with my modeller/plugins I wasn't particularly impressed (the built in gating seemed to work better for the NDSP stuff). But fuck me, it works phenomenally with the amp. I stood a foot away facing the speakers (at speaker level) with channel 2 gain maxed for the hell of it and could still perfectly control muting. Added the Dirty Tree into the signal just to blast it a bit more and the gate still performed perfectly.

2 cable method is ok, but 4 cable works perfectly. And it was nearly 100usd cheaper than the Zuul+ I was considering. Setting up my board with a Cioks DC7, the QC and a few extras such as the Pylon and (maybe) a wireless. The gate in the QC is ok, but the Pylon offers more flexibility and tighter gating. Now I just need to find a supplier who will ship Cioks 8800 cables for a fair price...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

On the topic of DIY fretwork and the like, any thoughts/experience with the RM Katana leveling system? Seems like overkill but the idea makes sense.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## STRHelvete

So I just bought all the shit needed to mod the newest guitar. Currently waiting on GC to get back to me on the custom Seymour Duncans I want. They acted like it's the first time anyone's ever asked. I'm a little afraid


----------



## Valdra

Picked up a Carvin Quad Preamp off Reverb last week, just came in today after a couple days of trying to beat the UPS guy to my house to sign for it. Needs some Deoxit in some of the potentiometers to get rid of the scratching but that's what I expect when I buy an old amp / preamp.

Sounds pretty sick! The clean channel is VERY clean and sparkly, maybe even Jangly with my telecaster with lipsticks. 

The 2nd clean channel is a little more warm, slight breakup. 

3rd channel is like a pushed, chunky overdrive on the heavier side. I need to mess with this one more.

4th channel is my favorite. Smooth hi-gain, not at all fizzy or hairy through my EVH 412.

Another good addition to the rack pre-amp collection.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

This is neat. First Kirinite pick. Chirps slightly less than my Gravity picks it seems, which slightly surprised me. 

I dig.


----------



## odibrom

Valdra said:


> Picked up a Carvin Quad Preamp off Reverb last week, just came in today after a couple days of trying to beat the UPS guy to my house to sign for it. Needs some Deoxit in some of the potentiometers to get rid of the scratching but that's what I expect when I buy an old amp / preamp.
> 
> Sounds pretty sick! The clean channel is VERY clean and sparkly, maybe even Jangly with my telecaster with lipsticks.
> 
> The 2nd clean channel is a little more warm, slight breakup.
> 
> 3rd channel is like a pushed, chunky overdrive on the heavier side. I need to mess with this one more.
> 
> 4th channel is my favorite. Smooth hi-gain, not at all fizzy or hairy through my EVH 412.
> 
> Another good addition to the rack pre-amp collection.
> 
> View attachment 107993



I think Leon Todd has a video on that thing... I might be mistaken... may that serves you well!.


----------



## Guitarjon

Just got the PRS Archon 50. Sounds killer! Really nice amp!


----------



## odibrom

Guitarjon said:


> Just got the PRS Archon 50. Sounds killer! Really nice amp!


So... when is the video coming out? No pressure...


----------



## Guitarjon

odibrom said:


> So... when is the video coming out? No pressure...



Not in a rush but probably within a few weeks.


----------



## Choop

I have never liked the Fishman Fluence Modern pickups much and had been down on them in the past...but I think I'm seriously going to pick up a set of Fluence Classics.  They seem closer to other passive pickup designs that I already love.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Choop said:


> I have never liked the Fishman Fluence Modern pickups much and had been down on them in the past...but I think I'm seriously going to pick up a set of Fluence Classics.  They seem closer to other passive pickup designs that I already love.


I had both and the Classics are definitely a different feel and sound.


----------



## cmpxchg

Choop said:


> I have never liked the Fishman Fluence Modern pickups much and had been down on them in the past...but I think I'm seriously going to pick up a set of Fluence Classics.  They seem closer to other passive pickup designs that I already love.


I keep debating replacing the Moderns with something, but I'm waiting to see what the supposed new design is before I buy something (either Classics or Javiers).


----------



## STRHelvete

So, going with a gold color scheme I decided to get a Duncan BW and Custom set with gold pole pieces....

159 FOR EACH PICKUP. Wakanda shit is that?! Standard pickup with poke pieces changed and THAT'S how y'all do me?


----------



## budda

Buy from someone else?

Probably gonna have to consign the R8. LPC remains out of reach.


----------



## mmr007

My honeyburst epi les paul gets here Monday and unless I am blown away by the pups (not likely) my next purchase will be yet another brushed chrome hetset. 
Even Vegas has guys whose job it is to see that you have a problem at the slots or table and cut you off. I blame EMG. Where’s their guy to cut me off and say “sir I think you’ve had enough. Take this card. There’s a phone number with counseling and debt services”


----------



## STRHelvete

budda said:


> Buy from someone else?
> 
> Probably gonna have to consign the R8. LPC remains out of reach.


That's from Seymour Duncan..so it's gonna be in that ballpark no matter where I go. I want them so, fuck it. It'll just have to do.
And we need to start a LPC4Budda fund.
Which also reminds me. I went to Guitar Center today because I'm a glutton for stupid employee punishment. While I was there I played some guitars. Gibson LPC, ESP Eclipse, Hagstrom Fantomen, and an Epi Modern LP.
As much as I like how the LPC looks, I didn't like the neck. I just wasn't much of a fan. It didn't feel how I wanted it to. The surprise? The ESP felt great. It almost felt more comfortable than my MLs...almost.
That Hagstrom looked rather nice though. It was in a little roughed up condition but it was interesting. Anyways long story short (too later), the LPC wasn't as glorious as I wanted it to be


----------



## sonofabias

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


Jackson SL7 Jeff Loomis should arrive in about two weeks ‘


----------



## Ericjutsu

Digitech GSP 21pro


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

just bought an RGA7 and an RG8 for dirt cheap, might mod them but mostly they'll just be for jams or fucking around with other tunings


----------



## narad

I'm excited and have wanted something to dedicated a single hum lundgren m6 to for a long time. Def paid too much though, may have to sell a horizon or something to make up for it:


----------



## c7spheres

Just learned SoundSculpture is gonna be coming out with a Switchblde ET. Waitng to see what it's all about.


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> Just learned SoundSculpture is gonna be coming out with a Switchblde ET. Waitng to see what it's all about.


It has an USB frontal port... guess for external programming with a computer...?


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> It has an USB frontal port... guess for external programming with a computer...?


 I know the old one you could and it can mix and route stuff in series parallel per patch etc. It's more like an automated mixer with routing of sorts than a switcher. This one has even more stuff it looks like. That pedalboard one is cool too. The reason they're different to is they don't use relays so you can get perfect and seemless crossfading of analog effects in realtime artifact free. Plus it's got the relays and exp pedal port. If it's expression pedal ports are like the Volcano it can become and send midi'cc's to the midi out port to control other stuff too. 16 I/o is a lot. especially when series and parelle routings are internal, form what I understand.


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> Well, I ordered some tools today, so I guess I will be learning how to do this, lol.
> 
> I went a little overboard, but oh well. I have a lot of guitars, haha.


Well, I decided to do my Schecter CR-6 today. The fret rocker said it wasn't that bad, but I haven't been happy with it for a long time.

Between the fret leveling, the slotted straight edge telling me I didn't have near as much relief as I thought I did, and changing it from B tuning to C# tuning, this is the best this guitar has ever sounded and played.  It is like a whole new guitar.

Not perfect by any means. I would like the frets to be more shiny, so I probably need to order some very high grit sandpaper or micro mesh. It is way better now though.

I will probably do my Schecter Hellraiser tomorrow. See how that goes before doing the other 7 or 8 guitars, lol.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> Well, I decided to do my Schecter CR-6 today. The fret rocker said it wasn't that bad, but I haven't been happy with it for a long time.
> 
> Between the fret leveling, the slotted straight edge telling me I didn't have near as much relief as I thought I did, and changing it from B tuning to C# tuning, this is the best this guitar has ever sounded and played.  It is like a whole new guitar.
> 
> Not perfect by any means. I would like the frets to be more shiny, so I probably need to order some very high grit sandpaper or micro mesh. It is way better now though.
> 
> I will probably do my Schecter Hellraiser tomorrow. See how that goes before doing the other 7 or 8 guitars, lol.



Awesome! I've got all my stuff but was traveling this weekend and with the way work is currently probably won't get to work on anything until next weekend.


----------



## Jinn

ESP E-II TB-7. Snow White. Get some 12-80 in there and put it in Northlanes F tuning. Take it to Harrons Guitars and get some Stainless Frets in there with an evertune and Bkp Impulse Neck and Ceramic Blackhawk Bridge.


----------



## SamSam

Managed to find a decent eu supplier for the cioks extras I needed. They also had the psu adaptor to connect to a Furman so I can rack it without needed more unnecessary cables.

With Father's Day (uk) coming up I suppose I might ask for a vouchers and finally splurge on that shure wireless


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Put in an order for a used Ceriatone Chupacabra 100. I've been wanting to try one of the high gain options from them for awhile and finally found an amp that wasn't priced higher than the Ceriatone's list prices


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Found a Mooer Wahter for cheap. A mini switchless wah that sounds like it has some of that Crybaby character I love.


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> Well, I decided to do my Schecter CR-6 today. The fret rocker said it wasn't that bad, but I haven't been happy with it for a long time.
> 
> Between the fret leveling, the slotted straight edge telling me I didn't have near as much relief as I thought I did, and changing it from B tuning to C# tuning, this is the best this guitar has ever sounded and played.  It is like a whole new guitar.
> 
> Not perfect by any means. I would like the frets to be more shiny, so I probably need to order some very high grit sandpaper or micro mesh. It is way better now though.
> 
> I will probably do my Schecter Hellraiser tomorrow. See how that goes before doing the other 7 or 8 guitars, lol.


I have done 4 guitars now. One per night, lol. All of them play much better, and actually sound better, which surprised me. Could be because I haven't changed strings in awhile, lol. I got up to 3000 grit sandpaper so they get pretty shiny.

My 2 Wolfgangs I was able to drop the trem to the body, which I have never been able to do. I was nervous on one of them because it felt like I was sanding forever. I was worried I was removing too much metal. Its probably not as bad as I think, but I still wonder if I removed too much. I didn't change the sandpaper before this one, so that could be one explanation also. My other Wolfgang barely took any leveling.

Not sure how many more I will do. I have 4 or 5 I could do. Probably 1 or 2 that I think would benefit the most. I will probably wait a few weeks ago after doing it every night this week.


----------



## gabito

MaxOfMetal said:


> Try something new, get the Peavey.



Well... as per @MaxOfMetal's suggestion I ended up buying this thing. It arrived just a few hours ago, but I'm liking it.

It's a light guitar, and the body is way smaller than I thought it would be (I like that), I mean smaller than an Ibanez RG's. The neck is fat-ish, kinda Fender strat like. I don't mind that, I had / have guitars like that, but I tend to prefer Ibanez-type necks.

I don't know what year it was built - and it seems Peavey's serial numbers are pretty unreliable (more like totally useless)- but it's in very good condition. Almost pristine I'd say (I suspect the previous owner is more a collector than a player).

Anyway, pretty nice guitar overall, I like it. It'll take a few days until I set it up to my liking and get used to it.


----------



## spacebard

Made in Wonder Japan-Ragamuffin SF-01 SuperFuzz


----------



## Shask

gabito said:


> Well... as per @MaxOfMetal's suggestion I ended up buying this thing. It arrived just a few hours ago, but I'm liking it.
> 
> It's a light guitar, and the body is way smaller than I thought it would be (I like that), I mean smaller than an Ibanez RG's. The neck is fat-ish, kinda Fender strat like. I don't mind that, I had / have guitars like that, but I tend to prefer Ibanez-type necks.
> 
> I don't know what year it was built - and it seems Peavey's serial numbers are pretty unreliable (more like totally useless)- but it's in very good condition. Almost pristine I'd say (I suspect the previous owner is more a collector than a player).
> 
> Anyway, pretty nice guitar overall, I like it. It'll take a few days until I set it up to my liking and get used to it.


I find Wolfgangs are kinda funky feeling when you are used to other guitars. The bridge is further in the body, so it shifts the whole feel to the right more than normal. The neck is assymmetrical, so it is fatter at the top than the bottom. However, once you get used to them, they feel amazing, and like nothing else out there.


----------



## Guitarjon

GAS alert! Finally got an EVH 50w 6L6 incoming today! It's going to be fun to compare that to my EL34 and LBX. Should be a solid all-round metal amp!


----------



## thebeesknees22

Guitarjon said:


> GAS alert! Finally got an EVH 50w 6L6 incoming today! It's going to be fun to compare that to my EL34 and LBX. Should be a solid all-round metal amp!


oooh sick dude. I've been wanting one of those for a while


----------



## Guitarjon

thebeesknees22 said:


> oooh sick dude. I've been wanting one of those for a while



Got it today! All functioning luckily! Usually UPS is pretty good here with shipping anyway, but I've had one or two occasions where I had to send an amp back because of a defect (Orange OR15 and PRS MT15 come to mind).

I had a little play with it and I really enjoyed how it sounds! Clean channel is fine, not amazing but I like how it does have some breakup on tap. A little sterile though. Blue channel is great obviously, especially with the gain cranked. And the red channel oozes gain haha. Similar to my EL34 I guess. I will make a review of this one first and do a comparison later on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a mooer cali mk3 for shits and giggles


----------



## SamSam

The guitar board is finally updated to it's latest iteration.

Ideally I want to add the ricochet to replace the whammy and a wireless.

Not the most tidy wiring job ever, but well above my usual efforts


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Torpedo Captor X. My old attenuator bit the dust and this comes in nice with IR, Mobile app control, and all that modern stuff that would make the wife so happy (be able to play with headphones).


----------



## youngthrasher9

Struggling with the build or buy conundrum. I have 99% of the tools to build a new cab and a new Rhoads, but I’m not sure that I don’t want to go the easy route and just buy an LTD EX black metal, and a Peavey 412ms or some such to throw some speakers in. 

I’m leaning heavily towards building the cab at least because I have some designs I want to try. The Rhoads is more difficult to decide because on one hand I don’t like the LTD headstock volute because I fret Em with my pinky and ring finger, but on the other hand I wouldn’t have to wait weeks to finish assembling the guitar.


----------



## jarledge

I bought a JCM 2000 TSL 60 yesterday for 250 euro. I use to rag on Marshall pretty hard because their amps weren't very reliable. The 2000 was plagued with issues. Come to find out, the TSL 60 was not affected by the thermal bias drift like the 100 watt version. I dug up an old post from 2013 (my tsl was made in 2002) and marshall confirmed that only the 100s had the issue. So I took a chance on the amp. What really sold me in to looking hard at it was these two videos. 




The amp does exactly like these videos says it does. I have a BBE G Screamer (Gus G.'s sig OD) and put in front and fuck me does it sound fantastic. The amp is in amazing condition given how old it is. There was no noise on the cleans, and on the gain channels it is pretty quite. I went ahead and pulled it apart to take a look at everything and it was really really clean on the inside. the caps look new and there are any signs of excess heat. 
So if you are in the market for an amp that does 5150/6505 things or jcm 800 things but has surprisingly good clean give the old TSL 60s a look. They can be found amazingly cheap but aren't as subject to the problems of the other 2000 DSL and TSL 100 models.


----------



## STRHelvete

REALLY considering refretting one of my guitar with EVO gold frets. There's literally no reason other than the gold will match the color scheme. It's stupid, but sometimes it's fun to get stupid and go all out on a theme. Trying to decide if spending the money will be worth it


----------



## Bearitone

STRHelvete said:


> REALLY considering refretting one of my guitar with EVO gold frets. There's literally no reason other than the gold will match the color scheme. It's stupid, but sometimes it's fun to get stupid and go all out on a theme. Trying to decide if spending the money will be worth it


They are supposedly somewhere between nickel and stainless on terms of hardness. So technically an objective improvement in terms of wear and longevity. Also hypoallergenic. I’ve never heard of a guitar player that has a nickel allergy to wear they have to use special strings and frets though


----------



## odibrom

STRHelvete said:


> REALLY considering refretting one of my guitar with EVO gold frets. There's literally no reason other than the gold will match the color scheme. It's stupid, but sometimes it's fun to get stupid and go all out on a theme. Trying to decide if spending the money will be worth it


Computer says "yes"...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone ever used the EHX expression pedals? The normal ones, not the weird base-less one.  Reviews for them are less than stellar.


----------



## gunch

Started the day considering getting a Eart Tele but now I really want one of the new Yamaha Revstars... problem is waiting for stock with the Yamahas


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought some string saver saddles for my Mushok. I wanted to try the TUSQ ones but they don't come in black (booooo) so that idea got scrapped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Black pickup covers. Going all out.


----------



## cmpxchg

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought some string saver saddles for my Mushok. I wanted to try the TUSQ ones but they don't come in black (booooo) so that idea got scrapped.


curious what the results are. I think the Mushok uses the same bridge as the SE 277, and the bridge is the one thing I don't like about my 277 right now (just feels flimsy). thought about one of the MannMade replacements for a while, but spending $150 on a bridge seems like a lot.


----------



## Matt08642

STRHelvete said:


> REALLY considering refretting one of my guitar with EVO gold frets. There's literally no reason other than the gold will match the color scheme. It's stupid, but sometimes it's fun to get stupid and go all out on a theme. Trying to decide if spending the money will be worth it



I've literally considered entire guitars and a bunch of aftermarket parts just to have something that color in the rack - Evo gold frets at least serve a purpose, I say do it


----------



## youngthrasher9

cmpxchg said:


> curious what the results are. I think the Mushok uses the same bridge as the SE 277, and the bridge is the one thing I don't like about my 277 right now (just feels flimsy). thought about one of the MannMade replacements for a while, but spending $150 on a bridge seems like a lot.


A hipshot bridge fits. You just have to center the bridge based on the string holes and mount accordingly. I was meh on the stock bridge as well and the hipshot bridge brought the Mushok I owned alive. It just straight sounded better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cmpxchg said:


> curious what the results are. I think the Mushok uses the same bridge as the SE 277, and the bridge is the one thing I don't like about my 277 right now (just feels flimsy). thought about one of the MannMade replacements for a while, but spending $150 on a bridge seems like a lot.


Yeah I was going to originally put a hipshot gibraltar on it, but I think I'll just do the string saver saddles first.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just got a call to do piano/keys sessions. I think it's time to just go ahead and get myself a proper weighted 88 keys keyboard. I've been so accustomed to a Yamaha MX61 so getting the MX88 is the logical step. 

The hard part is getting it soon. And hopefully it's lightly weighed like the 61.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I told myself no more mixing plugins this year since I did a big hardware vocal chain already this year, but ...bah! I had a $25 off voucher for UAD, and they're having their mid year sale right now.

I already had pretty much all the things I wanted, but I wound up pulling the trigger on the fatso jr. ......what am i doin' buying a 12 year old plugin...  It feels real dumb.... it still sounds good though. I'll consider it another color for the palette of saturations.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought some string saver saddles for my Mushok. I wanted to try the TUSQ ones but they don't come in black (booooo) so that idea got scrapped.



My main guitar has String Saver saddles and a TUSQ nut. I really love the tone of that guitar, so much so that I've never bothered comparing those saddles with normal metal ones


----------



## Kaura

Was looking at one of these in a guitar store today and man it looks great in person. The finish actually has some slight sparkle to it. Kinda just want to go back tomorrow and blow my upcoming vacation bonus on it.


----------



## MFB

That's actually pretty rad, I don't think I've ever seen that model before but it definitely would've been a contender if I had


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> That's actually pretty rad, I don't think I've ever seen that model before but it definitely would've been a contender if I had


I owned the HH Strat w/ the Floyd Rose and currently have the HH hardtail Tele and they're both really fucking solid instruments.


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I owned the HH Strat w/ the Floyd Rose and currently have the HH hardtail Tele and they're both really fucking solid instruments.



From the Contemporary series? The store had the HH/FR Strat too in the weird green-ish gray color and it looked great too. Too bad it has the black headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> From the Contemporary series? The store had the HH/FR Strat too in the weird green-ish gray color and it looked great too. Too bad it has the black headstock.


Yep, the previous generation of Contemporary Squiers. The H H Active Strat in pearl white and the H H Tele in the sparkle black. Both got replaced though, the H-H Active with the greenish-grey one you're talking about, and the H-H Tele with the Tele above.


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, the previous generation of Contemporary Squiers. The H H Active Strat in pearl white and the H H Tele in the sparkle black. Both got replaced though, the H-H Active with the greenish-grey one you're talking about, and the H-H Tele with the Tele above.



Oh, yeah. Now I remember. I have the passive HSS Strat from that era.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone ever used the EHX expression pedals? The normal ones, not the weird base-less one.  Reviews for them are less than stellar.


Well I did more reading and apparently they start to get loose the point of being unusable, and there's no way to tighten up the tension on to.

Wlep.


----------



## Bearitone

Just scooped up an 212 Vypyr 100 combo for a pretty sweet deal. I’m so done with amps. I genuinely just want to love this one and never buy another amp.


----------



## brewcore

Newbie to the forum here . Currently struggling to make a decision on a baritone - between the new LTD H3-1007 Baritone and the LTD Phonenix-7 Baritone Black Metal. My struggle is that I’ve historically been a Seymour Duncan guy (currently running the Sentient/Nazgul combo in my Schecter Omen 8). Haven’t tried Fishman yet, but definitely curious to hear people’s opinions on preference and to see if anyone has any thoughts on a single active pickup vs. dual passive.


----------



## Bearitone

brewcore said:


> Newbie to the forum here . Currently struggling to make a decision on a baritone - between the new LTD H3-1007 Baritone and the LTD Phonenix-7 Baritone Black Metal. My struggle is that I’ve historically been a Seymour Duncan guy (currently running the Sentient/Nazgul combo in my Schecter Omen 8). Haven’t tried Fishman yet, but definitely curious to hear people’s opinions on preference and to see if anyone has any thoughts on a single active pickup vs. dual passive.


My vote is for the H3-1007.
Dual hum is more versatile. I’ve only tried a KM-7 with Fishmans but, I couldn’t gel with them. Something about the mids are just strange. Very forward but also “round”? Hard to describe.


----------



## brewcore

Makes sense. I’ve come across a few comparison videos on YouTube that I couldn’t quite make out where the difference in sound was - but that makes more sense now that you mention it!


----------



## SCJR

Just bought a baby grand piano today. Something I've wanted to do for a long time and can't wait for it to be delivered.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> Just scooped up an 212 Vypyr 100 combo for a pretty sweet deal. I’m so done with amps. I genuinely just want to love this one and never buy another amp.


I used the smallest Vypyr as my practice rig for three years and had zero complaints for what it is. Sounds surprisingly good, I'll keep mine until it doesn't work. It's currently my office amp, but I've thought about getting another to use at home.


----------



## thebeesknees22

SCJR said:


> Just bought a baby grand piano today. Something I've wanted to do for a long time and can't wait for it to be delivered.









Heck yeah dude!! That's sick. I'm super jealous. That's a top tier buy right there.


----------



## Bearitone

Bearitone said:


> Just scooped up an 212 Vypyr 100 combo for a pretty sweet deal. I’m so done with amps. I genuinely just want to love this one and never buy another amp.


Well never mind. Seller backed out and refunded me because I wouldn’t cover extra shipping costs. Whatever. I’ll just have to wait for another actually decent deal to pop up


----------



## SCJR

thebeesknees22 said:


> Heck yeah dude!! That's sick. I'm super jealous. That's a top tier buy right there.



Thank you man I'm quite stoked as well. Nothing crazy like a $30,000 Steinway or anything but it's super clean inside and the felts on the hammers are pretty much brand new. Got it from a dealer so it's fully serviced and tuned without the hidden issues that often come with craigslist and estate listings. Remember, a free piano is never free lol.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Bearitone said:


> Well never mind. Seller backed out and refunded me because I wouldn’t cover extra shipping costs. Whatever. I’ll just have to wait for another actually decent deal to pop up



Damn. Hopefully you find one. My first gen Vypyr 30 is actually the amp I’ve owned the longest and was my sole amp for a few years. Outlasted all of the things be amps I’ve owned. Great little amps.


----------



## Matt08642

Finally pulling the trigger on an RG550 Genesis in DY - I've only wanted one for uhhhh 15ish years  Super tempted by RFR, but I can't betray my migraine yellow dreams. Many, many pics once it's here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

played a suuuuper nice Vola and a really nice E-II M1 today. I don't currently have any non-baritone hardtails, so I figured I'd grab one. The Vola isn't hardtail (boo strat trems suck) but it played so nicely that I might forgive the lack of a hardtail. The M1 was really nice too, but idk, I kind of like look of the Vola tbh. Also I hate the satin finish on the M1. fuck satin finishes


----------



## Turd Ferguson

I had been thinking about a general-purpose "studio" fx processor (as opposed to a guitar fx processor) for a long time, so I grabbed a really clean, used Lexicon MX300.

But naturally, to try it out and learn it, I have it in the fx loop of a guitar amp.


----------



## Shask

Turd Ferguson said:


> I had been thinking about a general-purpose "studio" fx processor (as opposed to a guitar fx processor) for a long time, so I grabbed a really clean, used Lexicon MX300.
> 
> But naturally, to try it out and learn it, I have it in the fx loop of a guitar amp.


I am sure it will sound great!

I have a MPX-1. Sounds awesome, but a pain in the ass to program, lol.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Shask said:


> I am sure it will sound great!
> 
> I have a MPX-1. Sounds awesome, but a pain in the ass to program, lol.



It does sound pretty good. Programming thru the front panel seems easy enough, but I've mostly been using the PC software. I'm at the point where I won't even consider a processor if I can't program via PC.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Oh, and cables. I have 12 miles of f*@#ng cables but none are ever just the right length.


----------



## SCJR

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuck satin finishes


 +1


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

coming tomorrow (not this exact one.)


----------



## Choop

Still teetering on whether I want to get some active pickups again for one of my electrics, and which one they would go into first. Also looking at getting a nicer acoustic guitar, probs a used Martin D16 variant. 

Also thinking to possibly trade one of my Mesa Mark III's for something different. Still considering a JVM for the versatility and midi capabilities, but also jonesing for another Mesa, like a Royal Atlantic or Maverick.


----------



## Millul

SCJR said:


> +1



+2 (unless it's natural wood, like mahogany or such - then it's bearable, IMO)


----------



## Bearitone

Really considering a Plethora X5. I can’t put a finger on why but, it’s the first multi effects unit I’ve ever been genuinely interested in.


----------



## Shask

I like satin finishes, lol. They feel smoother and generally sound more resonant.

I also like that I dont have to worry about looks.


----------



## Shask

Bearitone said:


> Really considering a Plethora X5. I can’t put a finger on why but, it’s the first multi effects unit I’ve ever been genuinely interested in.


Because it is basically 5 pedals stuck together in one box, lol. Not really a traditional multi-FX.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ignore.


----------



## Bearitone

Shask said:


> Because it is basically 5 pedals stuck together in one box, lol. Not really a traditional multi-FX.


You know I think that’s it. My brain just really likes the format and apparent simplicity.


----------



## Ribboz

A brand new SLO on the way.


----------



## technomancer

Nothing for a bit... still too annoyed that the "big" Lynch / Soidano thing was another micro amp


----------



## Kaura

Counting days to my next paycheck. Soon.... (15th of June)


----------



## MFB

Someone's in the pocket of Big Squier I see


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Someone's in the pocket of Big Squier I see



That's lost in translation for me but thanks. Squier is really killing it with their current lineup.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

I ordered a savage drive v5 to test against my v3. I feel like it shouldn't have the savage drive name. It's pretty different from the v3 and v4. The low and high mid controls are cool but I feel like this pedal doesn't have any volume, even with the volume trim pot maxed out. With the volume control dimed, it's almost the same as with the pedal off. You have to increase the savage control to give the amp any noticeable boost and at a certain point on the savage control, there's a high pitched whine that comes through, even with the hiss trim pot turned down all the way. I'm not sure if I got a lemon but I do not like this pedal. The v3 still remains the best overdrive I've ever owned.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Got my @Winspear Shivs () yesterday and various Gravity picks from Sweetwater as well. My big BHL order shows it’s scheduled for Monday, but I’m hoping it shows tomorrow. 

A ridiculous pick shootout is about to happen!


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Nothing for a bit... still too annoyed that the "big" Lynch / Soidano thing was another micro amp



Right? Fuck that thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kaura said:


> That's lost in translation for me but thanks. Squier is really killing it with their current lineup.


The Jazzmaster is still calling my name. Too bad those new Schecters got me in a stranglehold.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lawd jeesus. I kind of want an h/06 with this finish


----------



## gunch

Kaura said:


> Counting days to my next paycheck. Soon.... (15th of June)



The shell pink one is always in the back of my mind


----------



## Kaura

gunch said:


> The shell pink one is always in the back of my mind



I'd go for the shell pink one if I just didn't buy a shell pink Jaguar.


----------



## technomancer

Steinmetzify said:


> Right? Fuck that thing.



On the bright side, having picked up a SLO100 a little over a month ago, I'm at least not looking at buying another Soldano now


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought EMG H2A bridge and neck set, as well as a pink with white clips Dimarzio Cliplock (this is a thing now? The white clips?) and purple with black clips Cliplock straps.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Likely not my next purchase, but future purchases are incredibly likely: Tom Anderson Angel 7 string, Aristides 080 w/Fluence singles.

Really hoping this lights a fire under EMG's ass and they expand their singles to 8 strings and include the X Series.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> Likely not my next purchase, but future purchases are incredibly likely: Tom Anderson Angel 7 string, Aristides 080 w/Fluence singles.
> 
> Really hoping this lights a fire under EMG's ass and they expand their singles to 8 strings and include the X Series.


Or better still, EMG with offer the standard covers in more colors like that set Nili Brosh has in yellow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Or better still, EMG with offer the standard covers in more colors like that set Nili Brosh has in yellow.



If Jim Root pushes they might.  He apparently really likes the yellow covers.


----------



## technomancer

Going to build out a Blackmore pedal board at some point to wrap up the 70's Blackmore rig.

- Blackmore Treble Booster (already have it)
- Akai TP-1011 preamp pedal (already have it)
- echo
- phaser

Figuring an El Capistan for echo / delay since most of the other tape delay / echo pedals have the preamp of whatever tape machine they're emulating built in and I already have that covered

For phaser looking at the Duncan Polaron since it seems to be the only 8 stage phaser on the market and can hopefully get in the ballpark of the Schulte Compact Phasing A that Blackmore used. There is a company that makes clones of the Schulte but they're expensive as hell so not sure it's worth it.


----------



## mmr007

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Ignore.


? No ESP coming?


----------



## pondman

Hopefully this.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mmr007 said:


> ? No ESP coming?


Oh it here.


----------



## STRHelvete

Doyle from The Misfits is starting his own music gear brand and the new guitar strings are available. He's got signature sets from him, Gary Holt, Jeff Loomis, etc.
I was waiting for him to do my usual gauge and he did so I bought a set. Here's waiting to see how they compare to my usual D'Addario NYXLs

https://vonfrankensteinmonstergear.com/collections/electric-guitar-strings


----------



## technomancer

STRHelvete said:


> Doyle from The Misfits is starting his own music gear brand and the new guitar strings are available. He's got signature sets from him, Gary Holt, Jeff Loomis, etc.
> I was waiting for him to do my usual gauge and he did so I bought a set. Here's waiting to see how they compare to my usual D'Addario NYXLs
> 
> https://vonfrankensteinmonstergear.com/collections/electric-guitar-strings



They may be D'Addarios, they do a lot of OEM manufacture if I recall...


----------



## ArtDecade

technomancer said:


> They may be D'Addarios, they do a lot of OEM manufacture if I recall...



That would be my guess, too.


----------



## StevenC

Definitely a few of these.


----------



## rokket2005

I need some new cello strings, so probably that. I'll never complain about the price of bass strings again.


----------



## STRHelvete

technomancer said:


> They may be D'Addarios, they do a lot of OEM manufacture if I recall...


Even better


----------



## spacebard

Bought this today


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Definitely a few of these.






StevenC said:


> Definitely a few of these.



Modern Day Boss Chorus/Echo?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've been spending way too much time on hazelshould's (Gerry Porter) sites and now I need a new set of cymbals. Probably a paper thin set of early Sabians he's got.


----------



## budda

Sold two, and desperately hoping not to buy anything for a little bit and really wring out what I've got.

My LP standard is awesome. So why do I keep wanting an LPC at more than triple the cost


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Modern Day Boss Chorus/Echo?


Yep, that's the idea. Space Echo inspired delay, BBD chorus, and a spring reverb with currently produced parts. I'd still kill for an RE-201 or 301, but this being rackmountable is a big plus. 

A pair of these before the H9000


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Sold two, and desperately hoping not to buy anything for a little bit and really wring out what I've got.
> 
> My LP standard is awesome. So why do I keep wanting an LPC at more than triple the cost



Because LPCs are awesome


----------



## technomancer

spacebard said:


> Bought this today



Unfortunately these sold out before I saw they were up...


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Because LPCs are awesome


This is the annoying truth. My 96 standard is every bit as good, still looks awesome because black, but... the $1k price hike on used ones here (4kCAD top to 5K+top) used with no rhyme or reason and the $500 price hike the '68RI just took... I know too much about historics is really the issue


----------



## StevenC

spacebard said:


> Bought this today


Ugh, this is the first I'm hearing that it dropped and now they're all gone. 

I've had pretty good luck on limited pedal drops I've tried for, but completely missing the release feels bad.


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> This is the annoying truth. My 96 standard is every bit as good, still looks awesome because black, but... the $1k price hike on used ones here (4kCAD top to 5K+top) used with no rhyme or reason and the $500 price hike the '68RI just took... I know too much about historics is really the issue


I've been lurking on LPC's for a couple weeks too, meanwhile my '57 ri sits in the stand and gets played ~1 time a week.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> This is the annoying truth. My 96 standard is every bit as good, still looks awesome because black, but... the $1k price hike on used ones here (4kCAD top to 5K+top) used with no rhyme or reason and the $500 price hike the '68RI just took... I know too much about historics is really the issue



The new price going up repeatedly has driven up the used prices unfortunately.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> The new price going up repeatedly has driven up the used prices unfortunately.


But the new price didnt go up between november and february did it? Thats when used prices hiked. Got a 2014 listed for $500 less than new lol.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> But the new price didnt go up between november and february did it? Thats when used prices hiked. Got a 2014 listed for $500 less than new lol.



Not sure about the exact timing, but that was also when a lot of places sold out of them. I know I was looking for a new one in that time frame and with one or two exceptions at smaller places that wouldn't budge from list nobody had them. I lucked out and got my silverburst new in December when some came in that had apparently been delayed by months and were still sold at the old price.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Not sure about the exact timing, but that was also when a lot of places sold out of them. I know I was looking for a new one in that time frame and with one or two exceptions at smaller places that wouldn't budge from list nobody had them. I lucked out and got my silverburst new in December when some came in that had apparently been delayed by months and were still sold at the old price.


Good to know!

If I was crazier I would just m2m the 68RI with the 2019 R9 neck. That way i get all the proper historic treatments the base lpc lacks…


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Searched for Chorus pedals on reverb out of boredom
Found a blue-label analog Boss CE5 for cheap. Had a broken knob, but it was the EQ knobs that I never use. 
Impossible to say no to that.


----------



## narad

Got another Rev F dual recto, this time 100V, so voltage showdown is going on in the apartment atm:


----------



## budda

@technomancer you see an R9 in dirty lemon 2019+ for a reasonable price, get in touch


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Got another Rev F dual recto, this time 100V, so voltage showdown is going on in the apartment atm:
> 
> View attachment 108852


Just get a TC Preamp and you got mid-'90s Meshuggah right there.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> @technomancer you see an R9 in dirty lemon 2019+ for a reasonable price, get in touch



I don't believe the words "reasonablee price" and "R9" belong in the same sentence 

But if I stumble on anything I'll give you a shout

I've been focused on doing strat partscasters lately...


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> I don't believe the words "reasonablee price" and "R9" belong in the same sentence
> 
> But if I stumble on anything I'll give you a shout
> 
> I've been focused on doing strat partscasters lately...


Im selling one of those .

I got my ‘21 at a good price - and somehow his new price from MGL was quite the savings compared to our dealers.


----------



## Metropolis

Snagged a Fractal Audio FM3 from Reverb, can't wait for my first Fractal product!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm typically not a fan of the Recto sound, but I love this.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm typically not a fan of the Recto sound, but I love this.




I wonder how close that is to the Dr. Boogie pedal. It seems pretty similar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I wonder how close that is to the Dr. Boogie pedal. It seems pretty similar.


Dunno. I want one though. I think it'd cop great King's X tones.


----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm typically not a fan of the Recto sound, but I love this.



One hand: Rev F in a box
Other: Isn't that guy from Skillet totally Looney Tunes?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> One hand: Rev F in a box
> Other: Isn't that guy from Skillet totally Looney Tunes?


Don't care.


----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't care.


Sorry dude having Dead Sea Scroll transcriptions on the pedal might light my heathen flesh on fire when I first turn it on


----------



## c7spheres

Got these a few months ago to revisit again for first time in 15+ years. They're totally awesome and get an undeserved bad rap. That being said the Recto is going to be sold soon due to redundancy in my rig (V-Twin covers it's territory for my needs). Formula is staying for now for vintage tones and, yes, it chugs really hard too. You just gotta turn up the gain knob. That's the secret! : )


----------



## Ribboz

narad said:


> Got another Rev F dual recto, this time 100V, so voltage showdown is going on in the apartment atm:
> 
> View attachment 108852


Leave some for the rest of us! Happy Nad.


----------



## Shask

c7spheres said:


> Got these a few months ago to revisit again for first time in 15+ years. They're totally awesome and get an undeserved bad rap. That being said the Recto is going to be sold soon due to redundancy in my rig (V-Twin covers it's territory for my needs). Formula is staying for now for vintage tones and, yes, it chugs really hard too. You just gotta turn up the gain knob. That's the secret! : )


My dad had a formula for many years and really loved it for clean tones. I always thought it would be cool to pick one up and try the mods out there that tighten it up and make it sound more metal.


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> Got these a few months ago to revisit again for first time in 15+ years. They're totally awesome and get an undeserved bad rap. That being said the Recto is going to be sold soon due to redundancy in my rig (V-Twin covers it's territory for my needs). Formula is staying for now for vintage tones and, yes, it chugs really hard too. You just gotta turn up the gain knob. That's the secret! : )



I'm really curious about the Rack Recto, there's one (last time I checked) locally for less than 1k €... and when I mean local, it is like 20 to 30 minutes foot walk (5 minutes by car), but I can't justify it nor have room for it. I think the Formula would be redundant with my Triaxis...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> I'm really curious about the Rack Recto, there's one (last time I checked) locally for less than 1k €... and when I mean local, it is like 20 to 30 minutes foot walk (5 minutes by car), but I can't justify it nor have room for it. I think the Formula would be redundant with my Triaxis...


Not a fan of the Formula for high gain, but it does great clean, pushed, and crunchy gain stuff.


----------



## c7spheres

Shask said:


> My dad had a formula for many years and really loved it for clean tones. I always thought it would be cool to pick one up and try the mods out there that tighten it up and make it sound more metal.


 Mines not modded but I don't think it needs it. I use 707's, a couple buffers, an iso transformer to input and it's great. If I need more than it's got I can hit it with boost from my Volcano box. I like it. I think 707's straight in is just as good too, really. The difference is negligible but that just happens to be my chain with wah and splitter in place.



odibrom said:


> I'm really curious about the Rack Recto, there's one (last time I checked) locally for less than 1k €... and when I mean local, it is like 20 to 30 minutes foot walk (5 minutes by car), but I can't justify it nor have room for it. I think the Formula would be redundant with my Triaxis...


 It's worth checking out, but everyone I've showed it to that don't understand what a Recto is in real life don't like it and everyone that does, does like it. It's awesome and a pain to dial in but the secret on this one's modern mode heavy channel is turning the treble down more and then the mid's come alive in the modern mode so you get some goodness of the vintage and modern modes it seems. 
- It's nice activating three channel mode too, where you get level control over vintage and modern and seperate level for each too and it's foot swtichable. I paired it with my 2502 and it was great, especially turning down the depth control oddly enough so it tightens up a lot more. I like it better than a real Recto from my old memories, fwiw.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not a fan of the Formula for high gain, but it does great clean, pushed, and crunchy gain stuff.


 Yeah I can see why It gets the bad rap. It has a couple great high gain things I found, but basically the cranked gain, scoop mids thing like in my pict works really well for my setup and using the 5 band where it don't go above zero is really where I like it best. I think because it's more recording voiced and leveled the 0db approach works best for the 5 band. This 5 band don't like boost for high gain from what I find, but I really like doing it the 0db way. It's like it's doing it the normal way by doing this it seems. I'll use the Record outs usually for it's reactive load and pump (hense the 0db method probably) the 2502 with it and sag the Fryettes depth around 1pm. It sounds fat and great. I'm not missing anything for that scooped mid thing and like it better than the Recto sound for it honestly, but I can see where people that want a modern metal or 5150 or Marshall heavy this won't work unless you get a boost and start sculpting. The Recto will do modern stuff though but not the vintage like the Formula does. Not sure If that's your experience too or if you tried it yet. Pretty nice though. I absolutely love it for almost everything else. It does not do hi-fi-ish type crystal celan cleans though like a V-Twin or 2502 though so that and Formula are staying for now. I sent them to Mesa a while ago for the once over and pretty much jonesing to get them back since. Should have done one at a time. : )


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> It's worth checking out, but everyone I've showed it to that don't understand what a Recto is in real life don't like it and everyone that does, does like it. It's awesome and a pain to dial in but the secret on this one's modern mode heavy channel is turning the treble down more and then the mid's come alive in the modern mode so you get some goodness of the vintage and modern modes it seems.
> - It's nice activating three channel mode too, where you get level control over vintage and modern and seperate level for each too and it's foot swtichable. I paired it with my 2502 and it was great, especially turning down the depth control oddly enough so it tightens up a lot more. I like it better than a real Recto from my old memories, fwiw.



I've only played a fucked up Dual Recto (50W dual channel, I think, super noisy and some knobs weren't working properly) in a rehearsal studio and never messed much with these amps, since my curiosity. I guess I'll try those suggestion in my Triaxis' LD1 Red mode soon enough..., although I know it's not the same thing....


----------



## c7spheres

odibrom said:


> I've only played a fucked up Dual Recto (50W dual channel, I think, super noisy and some knobs weren't working properly) in a rehearsal studio and never messed much with these amps, since my curiosity. I guess I'll try those suggestion in my Triaxis' LD1 Red mode soon enough..., although I know it's not the same thing....


- It wasn't fucked up, I think they're all that way! haha.

That'd be really interesting to know if a Triaxis does the same or similar thing though. Do you have the Recto board and phat or normal mod stuff?
- I was gonna try another TriAxis version with Recto board and no phat mod (if that's the best one) but decided against it. I'd always be to scared of the thing breaking. Lately, I;ve been really interested in trying to get my hands on a Myasnikov or two. Those look great.


----------



## narad

Ribboz said:


> Leave some for the rest of us! Happy Nad.


I'll probably sell one. I operate mostly on a one in, one out policy.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Needing half a rig and having half a dollar has slowed things down but I expect to be contributing here again in the next few months. I’m torn between building and buying my next guitar and I’m likely building a cab.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

youngthrasher9 said:


> Needing half a rig and having half a dollar has slowed things down but I expect to be contributing here again in the next few months. I’m torn between building and buying my next guitar and I’m likely building a cab.


If you can slap a neck and a bridge on the cab, you basically kill two stones with one bird.


----------



## odibrom

c7spheres said:


> - It wasn't fucked up, I think they're all that way! haha.
> 
> That'd be really interesting to know if a Triaxis does the same or similar thing though. Do you have the Recto board and phat or normal mod stuff?
> - I was gonna try another TriAxis version with Recto board and no phat mod (if that's the best one) but decided against it. I'd always be to scared of the thing breaking. Lately, I;ve been really interested in trying to get my hands on a Myasnikov or two. Those look great.


Mine is the Recto Fat , I think... or so the serial number points to if I remember correctly...


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Picked up this little guy yesterday. I am blown away by this amp. It's smaller than an fm3 and half the weight yet sounds like a boosted rectifier in the modern channel. The classic channel sounds great too. It's extremely tight and doesn't require an external boost at all. I love this amp.


----------



## Metropolis

Metropolis said:


> Snagged a Fractal Audio FM3 from Reverb, can't wait for my first Fractal product!



Next week is going to be quite busy gearwhoring wise...


----------



## 4Eyes

c7spheres said:


> Got these a few months ago to revisit again for first time in 15+ years. They're totally awesome and get an undeserved bad rap. That being said the Recto is going to be sold soon due to redundancy in my rig (V-Twin covers it's territory for my needs). Formula is staying for now for vintage tones and, yes, it chugs really hard too. You just gotta turn up the gain knob. That's the secret! : )


if you were from EU, I'd just throw my kidney at you for recto-pre


----------



## StevenC

4Eyes said:


> if you were from EU, I'd just throw my kidney at you for recto-pre


There's one on Reverb in the UK for £800


----------



## STRHelvete

Just bought some vintage spec Les Paul knob thumb bleeders for the guitars. I also found more era spec correct knobs for them. It's stupid how detailed this Les Paul/ML project.


----------



## budda

Bought 6 sets of strings and got one guitar done  (doing another tonight as I finally have a jam session tomorrow).


----------



## TheBloodstained

I've ordered a Digitech The Drop because I've been toying around with pitch shifting guitars lately with great results. B standard to F# standard is totally doable without too much tone loss. I want to try it on bass as well. This way I don't have to downtune to hell when I want to make super downtuned and evil music 






Also... currently trying to talk myself out of ordering a new 7-string, but I think I might be loosing that battle!


----------



## budda

My doomy presets put all my E guitars in B - its a great time.


----------



## 4Eyes

StevenC said:


> There's one on Reverb in the UK for £800


I've checked that out, brexit made things rather interesting ...to the point, where it would be cheaper for me to get one of the single or mini recto heads locally and use it just as a preamp  but thanks for the hint, I totally missed that one out due to my filtering options selected.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Found one of these local for cheap so I had to take a chance



It might be the best boost pedal I’ve played so far for Rhythms. Gonna mess around with it a bit more but honestly, it crushes with the Marshall Hermansson. The only boost pedal I’ve tried so far that actually sounds better than just having the gain higher


----------



## migstopheles

i just bought a dirty tree as well, and i absolutely love it. the TC mode is a bit thin for me, but the DT mode with the low end rolled up, going into the 5153 blue channel set low gain and loose... jesus, it's a brutal amp already, but with that pedal it really becomes something else entirely. monstrous


----------



## DeathByButterslax

migstopheles said:


> i just bought a dirty tree as well, and i absolutely love it. the TC mode is a bit thin for me, but the DT mode with the low end rolled up, going into the 5153 blue channel set low gain and loose... jesus, it's a brutal amp already, but with that pedal it really becomes something else entirely. monstrous


Nice, that seems like a good pairing.

I’m not a big fan of boosts with EVH’s I could see this working really well though

Also DT mode sucks, maybe it’s just my super tight amps but it is super thin. Feels thinner than the grind or 33 as well, but that might just be poor memory


----------



## Gmork

Just got back from ordering the new epiphone prophecy V! Ive been keeping an eye out for a matte black classic V with binding and no pickguard for years, youd think itd be simple to find but holy shit no, so when i saw just a few days ago that epi released this it was a nobrainer! Its in my price range to finance and the fishmans are just a cherry on top! (LOVED the tosin fishmans in my custom 8)
Would LOVE to murder out some day!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gmork said:


> Just got back from ordering the new epiphone prophecy V! Ive been keeping an eye out for a matte black classic V with binding and no pickguard for years, youd think itd be simple to find but holy shit no, so when i saw just a few days ago that epi released this it was a nobrainer! Its in my price range to finance and the fishmans are just a cherry on top! (LOVED the tosin fishmans in my custom 8)
> Would LOVE to murder out some day!
> View attachment 109018


That V has been super tempting since it was first released.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Went down the IR rabbit hole again, and ended up grabbing a bunch of greenback and creamback ones. I'm not a fan of Fortin but gottdamn their Beast 4x12 IRs are awesome.


----------



## gclef

I am in the midst of my next purchase.

I am building another warmoth. 

A vip with a gibson scale neck this time. 
I am about 2 weeks into a 10 to 12 week wait, and another 4 when I send out the body for a custom paint color


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thinking about getting the things to mod my Squier J into a P/J. A Reggie Hamilton aftermarket pickguard and a Quarter Pounder P pickup


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I found a $6 AKM320 midi keyboard at value village today, so, that.

I haven't been able to play guitar for a while so it's fun to be able to make some sounds again. Playing around with Vital and running it through a Blues Driver into my Lab Series L7. I can tell already I'll have a lot of fun dialing in _just the right textures _and droning into oblivion.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just got a call to do piano/keys sessions. I think it's time to just go ahead and get myself a proper weighted 88 keys keyboard. I've been so accustomed to a Yamaha MX61 so getting the MX88 is the logical step.
> 
> The hard part is getting it soon. And hopefully it's lightly weighed like the 61.
> 
> View attachment 108426



Got to play one, then opted out in the last minute. Then I got to try a Roland Juno DS88 instead. 







Since all 88 keys weighed the same, no point of going for the same keyboard I already have. And after trying a few sounds and some general tweaking, the Juno just sounded better and just as easy to navigate. 

Placed the order with my usual connections and will be getting one soon.


----------



## narad

3rd attempt at getting a neck for my quilt maple ESP strat body. Is it really ESP? What's the radius? What condition are the frets in? No one knows, here on the next episode of Yahoo! Auctions!


----------



## Millul

Got a €250 voucher from Thomann, trying to decide how to use it...


----------



## StevenC

I want this.
Do I need it? No.
Do I have a use for it? No.
Could it be useful in the future? Maybe.
Could I invent a needlessly convoluted use for it? Probably.
Do I want it? Yes.


----------



## Gio18

Has anyone or does anyone own a balaguer semi custom guitar? I kinda want one but i need some more reviews


----------



## youngthrasher9

Gio18 said:


> Has anyone or does anyone own a balaguer semi custom guitar? I kinda want one but i need some more reviews


I do believe @KnightBrolaire has a Tartarus.


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> I want this.
> Do I need it? No.
> Do I have a use for it? No.
> Could it be useful in the future? Maybe.
> Could I invent a needlessly convoluted use for it? Probably.
> Do I want it? Yes.


Change of plans, ordered a custom pedal months ago that needs to be paid for this week instead.


----------



## Crungy

I'm thinking something vintage Fender as a pedal platform like a Bassman/Showman/etc to go with my recently acquired Bandmaster 2x12.


----------



## budda

Crungy said:


> I'm thinking something vintage Fender as a pedal platform like a Bassman/Showman/etc to go with my recently acquired Bandmaster 2x12.


Bandmaster


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Bandmaster


Agreed. Showman needs a 2x15.


----------



## Crungy

I know that's the proper way but I'd be willing to compromise and play one through the 2x12! I played a later model Dual Showman today through a Bassman or possibly Bandmaster 2x12 and it sounded great clean in the store. Didn't try any pedals into it.


----------



## LCW

Got a Super Crush combo today… fun amp to play! Delivers that Orange sound!


----------



## narad

Bought some Vigier parts. Anyone know what model of floyd they use?


----------



## StevenC

This will be here in a few days.


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Bought some Vigier parts. Anyone know what model of floyd they use?


Woah, we’re you able to just buy direct from them or?


----------



## narad

Bearitone said:


> Woah, we’re you able to just buy direct from them or?



Nah, used stuff.


----------



## technomancer

Just grabbed a Fender trem for this guy so assuming I go with the Fender CS 69 loaded guard I have everything except the neck, tuners, and a case to finish this one up... still debating doing something crazy like a BKP Sinner set but will probably do the one I have or grab a set of Fender HW Hot 60s.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Just grabbed a Fender trem for this guy so assuming I go with the Fender CS 69 loaded guard I have everything except the neck, tuners, and a case to finish this one up... still debating doing something crazy like a BKP Sinner set but will probably do the one I have or grab a set of Fender HW Hot 60s.
> 
> View attachment 109099


Which song is that set named after? The Judas Priest song?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Which song is that set named after? The Judas Priest song?



Honestly not sure if it's the Priest song or not... but they're insanely hot singles

Basically considering them as something a lot different from Fender 69 CS HW in the other parts caster and the ones in my Fender CS strat


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Since I bought this on impulse (posting in the GAS thread certainly didn't help) and already rehearsed with it for an important private gig, I've already planned on some mods. Will be getting a Fender Hi Mass bridge, and a set of Seymour Duncan Lightning Rod P/J pickups. Classic sounds and feel with the extra push of actives. Funny if the bass was just a P config, I'd probably mod it to a more vintage 60s/70s style like I did with my Classic Vibe P. 

I'll probably get the mods done after the gig, but so far it's pretty nice stock, especially for the price.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Yesterday ordered a Fuzzrocious cat king, can’t wait to get a hold on that feedback button for immediate kill on sight oscillation, plus the two levels of gain. I love my Fuzzrocious demon into my orange, this should pair really well with those as well


----------



## budda

Dabo Fett said:


> Yesterday ordered a Fuzzrocious cat king, can’t wait to get a hold on that feedback button for immediate kill on sight oscillation, plus the two levels of gain. I love my Fuzzrocious demon into my orange, this should pair really well with those as well


Aw hell yeah. 

I have a part coming from Randy, will need to do an a/b once it arrives.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Bought some Vigier parts. Anyone know what model of floyd they use?



Unless the parts are really old, Vigier always made/sourced their own needle bearing equipped Floyds. They usually did custom hardware in general.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dabo Fett said:


> Yesterday ordered a Fuzzrocious cat king, can’t wait to get a hold on that feedback button for immediate kill on sight oscillation, plus the two levels of gain. I love my Fuzzrocious demon into my orange, this should pair really well with those as well


I wish they'd do a Cat Demon. I think the OCD based Demon and Rat based Cat circuit would pair well together.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless the parts are really old, Vigier always made/sourced their own needle bearing equipped Floyds. They usually did custom hardware in general.



Slowly I found that out. I hope that's not a requirement I get exactly that one. Looks like Schaller makes it by the look of the stamping.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wish they'd do a Cat Demon. I think the OCD based Demon and Rat based Cat circuit would pair well together.


Can probably custom order it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

woke up hung over, lowballed a dude on reverb, he didn't mind a drive so I got a sick deal on this so long as I cover gas


----------



## Dabo Fett

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wish they'd do a Cat Demon. I think the OCD based Demon and Rat based Cat circuit would pair well together.


I think there’s one up on reverb now, they’ve definitely done it before as custom orders as it’s on their site. That and a cat tail/ grey stache combo which would be their version of a rat and a big muff


----------



## technomancer

I've got one of these on the way... score one for poor impulse control after 10PM


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> I've got one of these on the way... score one for poor impulse control after 10PM
> 
> View attachment 109188


Is that just another double bluesbreaker pedal or bluesbreaker+TS pedal?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is that just another double bluesbreaker pedal or bluesbreaker+TS pedal?



It's modded bluesbreaker + modded TS. It's sounded amazing in literally every clip I've heard of it so figured what the hell. If I don't love it I can just wait until they go out of stock again and sell it for what I paid for it 



technomancer said:


> I've got one of these on the way... score one for poor impulse control after 10PM
> 
> View attachment 109188



Oh also since these go in and out of stock and people scalp prices on them like crazy, Mass Street Music has both black and silver in stock currently. 








King Tone - The Duellist Overdrive - 2022


The King Tone - Duellist Overdrive 2022 version is a two stage, pedalboard friendly overdrive, with a ton of flexibility where it counts and none where it's unnecessary.




massstreetmusic.com












King Tone - The Duellist Overdrive - 2022 - Silver


The King Tone - Duellist Overdrive Silver 2022 version is a two stage, pedalboard friendly overdrive, with a ton of flexibility where it counts and none where it's unnecessary. 2022 upgrades include easy access side switches for new tonal options and a channel order selector switch. The right...




massstreetmusic.com


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Found a used axe fx 3 on reverb for a decent price so I picked that and a fryette power station up. I've been missing fractal ever since I sold my fm3 so I'm excited to run this into my new cab setup. Every time I think I'm done with amp modeling, it pulls me back in.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Heads up to someone looking for a sweet guitar for very cheap: there’s a Godin Redline 1 on GC used for $280. Those are great guitars not just for the money.


----------



## budda

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> Found a used axe fx 3 on reverb for a decent price so I picked that and a fryette power station up. I've been missing fractal ever since I sold my fm3 so I'm excited to run this into my new cab setup. Every time I think I'm done with amp modeling, it pulls me back in.


Someone ive dealt with has a turbo and fc12 for $4500cdn. Sell my mk1 and the fc12: i thought about it lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> It's modded bluesbreaker + modded TS. It's sounded amazing in literally every clip I've heard of it so figured what the hell. If I don't love it I can just wait until they go out of stock again and sell it for what I paid for it
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also since these go in and out of stock and people scalp prices on them like crazy, Mass Street Music has both black and silver in stock currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Tone - The Duellist Overdrive - 2022
> 
> 
> The King Tone - Duellist Overdrive 2022 version is a two stage, pedalboard friendly overdrive, with a ton of flexibility where it counts and none where it's unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massstreetmusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Tone - The Duellist Overdrive - 2022 - Silver
> 
> 
> The King Tone - Duellist Overdrive Silver 2022 version is a two stage, pedalboard friendly overdrive, with a ton of flexibility where it counts and none where it's unnecessary. 2022 upgrades include easy access side switches for new tonal options and a channel order selector switch. The right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massstreetmusic.com


Yeah, but how does it compare to Gladio, King of Tone, Horsebreaker, and other dual drive pedal that costs way more than it should with stupid wait times?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, but how does it compare to Gladio, King of Tone, Horsebreaker, and other dual drive pedal that costs way more than it should with stupid wait times?



Clearly it can't be as good as these actually manage to be in stock every couple of months


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Clearly it can't be as good as these actually manage to be in stock every couple of months


Tu est garbaggio.
--Nose firmly in the air.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I'm really bad at this and no fun, because I say I'm gonna buy something, and about 10 minutes later I want to buy something else even worse... But I swear the following will be my next purchase:


----------



## odibrom

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I'm really bad at this and no fun, because I say I'm gonna buy something, and about 10 minutes later I want to buy something else even worse... But I swear the following will be my next purchase:



That's a great looking 7 stringer V, Do it...


----------



## Matt08642

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless the parts are really old, Vigier always made/sourced their own needle bearing equipped Floyds. They usually did custom hardware in general.





narad said:


> Slowly I found that out. I hope that's not a requirement I get exactly that one. Looks like Schaller makes it by the look of the stamping.






Weird! It makes sense though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wanted some picks specifically for bass. Wanted something more blunt and thicker. Plus always wanted to try these Gels because they look cool.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

update I am reconsidering my life choices after buying that motherfucking schecter 

I could probably sell my stealth for the right price just so I could afford more of them


----------



## Shask

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> Found a used axe fx 3 on reverb for a decent price so I picked that and a fryette power station up. I've been missing fractal ever since I sold my fm3 so I'm excited to run this into my new cab setup. Every time I think I'm done with amp modeling, it pulls me back in.


I was reading something last night where someone said the Axe III has gotten to the point where it is killing the Axe II, which makes me wonder if I should upgrade from a II to a III.... sigh... lol.


Not really 'New', but I have kind of been missing messing with tech stuff, studio, Synths, VSTs, DAWs, etc.... I have kind of been out of the loop for the last few years since my laptop with my music stuff on it died.

I pulled the hard drive out of that computer and I am going to work on updating everything and using an external HD for sounds on my current computer. I have NI Komplete 13, but haven't used it much since Komplete 9. I need to get an updated license of Reaper, and transfer my SSD Drums. Dust off the Akai Midi controller and Presonus Audio Interface, lol.

I got a new job this past year which requires far less hours of work each week, so I am finding myself getting caught back up on old hobbies with the extra free time, lol.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, but how does it compare to Gladio, King of Tone, Horsebreaker, and other dual drive pedal that costs way more than it should with stupid wait times?


If you are interested, That Pedal Show did a Duelist/KoT/Gladio/Protein shoot out which I thought was a good watch. Gladio was my favourite iirc.


----------



## Bearitone

TheBolivianSniper said:


> update I am reconsidering my life choices after buying that motherfucking schecter
> 
> I could probably sell my stealth for the right price just so I could afford more of them


Which schecter did you get?


----------



## budda

In transit


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wanted some picks specifically for bass. Wanted something more blunt and thicker. Plus always wanted to try these Gels because they look cool.



I'm thinking of nabbing some of these myself now that I am on The Great Plectrum Inquisition of 2022.


TheBolivianSniper said:


> update I am reconsidering my life choices after buying that motherfucking schecter
> 
> I could probably sell my stealth for the right price just so I could afford more of them


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kyle Jordan said:


>



for what those fuckers sell for I could nab a Banshee Mach 7 and an e1 frs/a6

I forgot the necks are made for my hands and they're so resonant/all have this ridiculous mojo to them and regret how many I've sold 

@Bearitone it's an SLS C1, I have a thread in the standard guitars section on it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> I'm thinking of nabbing some of these myself now that I am on The Great Plectrum Inquisition of 2022.


I just got them and while I prefer my Tortex Flows for guitar playing, they do indeed sound and play badass for bass playing, especially if you dig in like I do.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Seriously considering the new Archon 50.


----------



## Seabeast2000

A huge purchase. Pig hog 3 foot speaker cable.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally pulled the trigger on superior drummer 3. Didn't get any expansions yet though. Gonna wait and see if they go on sale at some point.


----------



## Kaura

Tried this one briefly in the store today while buying another guitar. Kinda sucks it doesn't have the roasted neck like the other contemporary series models but it still felt pretty nice. Maybe next month.


----------



## narad




----------



## ShredmasterD

my next purchase is spending about a $1000.00 to have a guitar i bought on reverb for $2000.00 repaired. it was represented as "Excellent" condition. it was the worst purchase and biggest rip off i have experienced yet. The manufacturer of the guitar went through it ( added cost because i had to ship it to them) and confirmed everything i suspected and told the seller that was wrong with it. this is a rather long and not complex but involved story so i wont right an essay on it. just be VERY careful when buying used gear on reverb.


----------



## narad

ShredmasterD said:


> my next purchase is spending about a $1000.00 to have a guitar i bought on reverb for $2000.00 repaired. it was represented as "Excellent" condition. it was the worst purchase and biggest rip off i have experienced yet. The manufacturer of the guitar went through it ( added cost because i had to ship it to them) and confirmed everything i suspected and told the seller that was wrong with it. this is a rather long and not complex but involved story so i wont right an essay on it. just be VERY careful when buying used gear on reverb.


Why not file for a refund via Reverb? Seems like the manufacturer's opinion would be pretty compelling evidence.


----------



## budda

narad said:


>


Hey pal, someone nibbled on your headstock!


----------



## ShredmasterD

narad said:


> Why not file for a refund via Reverb? Seems like the manufacturer's opinion would be pretty compelling evidence.


so, when a i saw the state of the guitar upon opening the case when it was delivered, it had pitted hardware with some rust and was very, very dirty along with raised wood grain issues on the back of the neck. it looks like it was left in the rain or something. being skilled in guitar repair, i thought by replacing a few parts and sanding the neck ( its an erine ball music man, and sanding of the neck back is normal to clean it up and then re-wax it, i did speak to EBMM about this and they told me exactly the products to use) I thought I could work with it and write off the seller as a disingenuous seller and move on. but when doing a final set up it was revealed that the neck has a permanent twist in it. since i had already spent hours over a couple days cleaning it up and replaced hardware and addressing the back of the neck by re waxing it, the seller then owed me for my time and parts and says he had no idea the guitar was that bad, ( but why then would he rate it as "excellent" condition if he didn't know when it had rust and dirt and wood grain swelling? he knew, anyone selling their guitar knows their guitar) he wasn't willing to step up and compensate me but he wanted to work a deal so i would retract my negative feedback. because it was a blatant misrepresentation of the condition of this guitar that lead to me buying it in the first place, i would not retract my feedback. also, because i actually want the guitar, a neck replacement is being done at music man in california and will take about 6-8 weeks. Music Man said nothing could be done with the current neck, plaining it would not work. in the end, i am spending slightly more than a brand new unit would cost but it will have a new neck, so its almost like new. I can live with it , but never again will i do work on something that isn't as described when it arrives. lesson learned. i would love to use names here, but i wont for reasons legal. guess this is a short essay after all.


----------



## Goblincarcass

Schecter KM7 FRS, vintage Marshall 74' 2204 and probably some assortment of pedals in the form of a Bootlegger Tube distortion and some type of volume boost and an 'Ibby tube screamer.


----------



## aWoodenShip

So I've finally sold my standard scale 7 string. Now time to figure out what longer scale 7 I would like to buy.


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Hey pal, someone nibbled on your headstock!



Not my favorite feature of the guitar, but I guess it's a distinctive one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since I'm on a bass kick, bought some cheapo P/J pickups to revive an old bass.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since I'm on a bass kick, bought some cheapo P/J pickups to revive an old bass.


Not new skins and hoops?


----------



## Deadpool_25

I’m guessing strings. I good on guitars, amps, modelers, plugins, pedals, and picks. Oh wait, I have about 10 packs of strings too. Damn. I feel kinda lost all of a sudden.


----------



## budda

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m guessing strings. I good on guitars, amps, modelers, plugins, pedals, and picks. Oh wait, I have about 10 packs of strings too. Damn. I feel kinda lost all of a sudden.


Practice.


----------



## drb

budda said:


> Practice.


----------



## Deadpool_25

budda said:


> Practice.


Exactly.


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wanted some picks specifically for bass. Wanted something more blunt and thicker. Plus always wanted to try these Gels because they look cool.



These are pretty good for both bass and guitar with heavy strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adieu said:


> These are pretty good for both bass and guitar with heavy strings



Probably explains why I don't like them for guitar.  I use light strings. I stick with Flows for guitar.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ibanez SR1200E (used from 2012)


----------



## Empryrean

Kaura said:


> Tried this one briefly in the store today while buying another guitar. Kinda sucks it doesn't have the roasted neck like the other contemporary series models but it still felt pretty nice. Maybe next month.


This dang color gets me every time I want one so baaaaad


----------



## MFB

Kaura said:


> Tried this one briefly in the store today while buying another guitar. Kinda sucks it doesn't have the roasted neck like the other contemporary series models but it still felt pretty nice. Maybe next month.



Funny you mentioned trying one of these, if I were to pick up a backup for the Tele this was my #1 to look at. Shame it doesn't have the roasted maple, guess that means the white HT Strat moves up to top of the list then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably explains why I don't like them for guitar.  I use light strings. I stick with Flows for guitar.


What string gauge do you use for low tunings? 

I'm thinking of trying 9-42 for E and 9-46 for Eb (with a 12 and 15 for B/G).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What string gauge do you use for low tunings?
> 
> I'm thinking of trying 9-42 for E and 9-46 for Eb (with a 12 and 15 for B/G).


That's exactly what I use, except I use a stock 9 - 46 set for Eb.

Right now I got a 25.5'' guitar in drop C (d standard) with 10 - 48s, 25'' guitar with 11 - 56 strings in drop B (c# standard) although I'm gonna drop this down to 11 - 52 strings, and a 26.5'' guitar in drop A# (c standard) with 10 - 52 strings.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What string gauge do you use for low tunings?
> 
> I'm thinking of trying 9-42 for E and 9-46 for Eb (with a 12 and 15 for B/G).


 
9s on Eb are the only way, I use 10-54 for C# which is an equivalent feel and you can get easy 1.5 step bends


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's exactly what I use, except I use a stock 9 - 46 set for Eb.
> 
> Right now I got a 25.5'' guitar in drop C (d standard) with 10 - 48s, 25'' guitar with 11 - 56 strings in drop B (c# standard), and a 26.5'' guitar in drop A# (c standard) with 10 - 52 strings.


An 11 would be far too light for A#. 9-12-15 and 10-13-16 (what I'm using now) are much more equal (roughly, anyways). 

If memory serves, I had to use a round 4th for Drop B. Otherwise, it just sounded like the 4th string was always out of tune.

Using as light as you can is a good idea, as it is less for your hands to deal with, less to adjust to between guitars (changing scale lengths, tunings, gauge and tension is a lot for your hands to deal with), and makes a TS9 less necessary for EQing excess low end out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> 9s on Eb are the only way, I use 10-54 for C# which is an equivalent feel and you can get easy 1.5 step bends


I'd really prefer to use 8-42 (8-11-14) for E, but finding an 8 gauge high E string that won't rust within a week is a pain.


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Funny you mentioned trying one of these, if I were to pick up a backup for the Tele this was my #1 to look at. Shame it doesn't have the roasted maple, guess that means the white HT Strat moves up to top of the list then.



Oh shit, I completely forgot about the weird double single-coil + single-coil models. Looks like I still have a lot to go for if I want to complete the series.  

Edit: Shit, there's the active Jazzmaster too. Really should have gone with the Shoreline Gold for the Tele so that way I could have gotten all the finishes.


----------



## Guitarjon

A friend is considering selling me his Orange Rocker 30... It's on my wishlist. Should I do it?


----------



## Bearitone

Guitarjon said:


> A friend is considering selling me his Orange Rocker 30... It's on my wishlist. Should I do it?


Is that the stereo 2x10 combo?
Would be a cool amp. That would totally be my test bed for mixing preamp pedals and dirt chains. Just so many possibilities with a stereo combo.


----------



## budda

Guitarjon said:


> A friend is considering selling me his Orange Rocker 30... It's on my wishlist. Should I do it?


Can it turn into an AD30?


----------



## Guitarjon

Bearitone said:


> Is that the stereo 2x10 combo?
> Would be a cool amp. That would totally be my test bed for mixing preamp pedals and dirt chains. Just so many possibilities with a stereo combo.



It's the head, I don't like combos.


budda said:


> Can it turn into an AD30?


I already have one of those...


----------



## Bearitone

Guitarjon said:


> It's the head, I don't like combos.
> 
> I already have one of those...


I would pass on it if it’s not stereo. You have a looot of Oranges. Can’t imagine you’ll be getting anything new or interesting from it.


----------



## budda

AD140 or bust


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a Tech 21 Blonde (2nd), British (3rd), and my first California.


----------



## MFB

Was watching some old rig rundowns with Coheed, and as always seeing Trav's LPC made me curious if anyone has done a Black Beauty on a Tele. I found that and a white LPC variation, and oh boy do they not disappoint.

Thankfully the price is enough to keep me away, as this one is barely above what a Kiesel would cost to make. If only the Agile Custom Shop still existed!


----------



## Tree

500k DPDT pot. Exciting, I know.

I grabbed another Legator headless 7, and the pickups are actually really nice. I was initially planning on doing a baseplate swap with something else, but after A/Bing these pickups on my go to patches I noticed I just want the guitar to be a bit brighter on the way in across the board. So, why not go the cheaper route and swap pots first? Plus getting coil split options makes me happy.

I just need to see if these are 4-conductor, or only 2. If they are 2-conductor I need to do some research on splitting them, because then I wouldn’t know where to start.


----------



## odibrom

Tree said:


> 500k DPDT pot. Exciting, I know.
> 
> I grabbed another Legator headless 7, and the pickups are actually really nice. I was initially planning on doing a baseplate swap with something else, but after A/Bing these pickups on my go to patches I noticed I just want the guitar to be a bit brighter on the way in across the board. So, why not go the cheaper route and swap pots first? Plus getting coil split options makes me happy.
> 
> I just need to see if these are 4-conductor, or only 2. If they are 2-conductor I need to do some research on splitting them, because then I wouldn’t know where to start.



I moved away from push/pull pots. They sound cool on paper, but when using the push/pull IRL situations, one may change the pot's values and the guitar starts to sound odd and one is getting clueless for a while until finds that it's the fucking volume pot turned down a bit. Mini switches is the way for me. You should also know what the original pots' value is, because 500k is the general value for humbuckers on all guitars. I've moved to 1M ohm pots and there is so much more high end content... it forces one to redo the amp's settings a bit though.

Regarding the 2 wires only humbucker for the coil split, you may need to swap it for a 4 wire one (slice from a non functional wired mouse)...


----------



## Curt

One of these amps, having a hard time choosing, since they’re quite different, but I have been absolutely loving the Archon model in Helix native lately. and like everyone and their brother is running the 5150 III in some form anymore. Also I’ve been wanting to grab this color of the Wolfgang special lately well, and I’ve got the chance, so I probably will.


----------



## Tree

odibrom said:


> I moved away from push/pull pots. They sound cool on paper, but when using the push/pull IRL situations, one may change the pot's values and the guitar starts to sound odd and one is getting clueless for a while until finds that it's the fucking volume pot turned down a bit. Mini switches is the way for me. You should also know what the original pots' value is, because 500k is the general value for humbuckers on all guitars. I've moved to 1M ohm pots and there is so much more high end content... it forces one to redo the amp's settings a bit though.
> 
> Regarding the 2 wires only humbucker for the coil split, you may need to swap it for a 4 wire one (slice from a non functional wired mouse)...


The split coil sound for me is only going to be for recording and messing around, so I’m not worried about it much. I haven’t played in a live setting since 2013. 

A mini switch is definitely preferred, but I don’t want to do any drilling on the body. It’s only got a single volume and a 3-way blade. 

As for checking the original value, you’re right I still need to verify it’s value before taking the plunge. They are made to look like EMG soap bars so I was automatically thinking they’d have a low value despite them being passives . I probably would need a 1M pot, thinking on it again.

Honestly, I’m just being kinda lazy. All I have to do is change the tone controls on my ODs to a brighter setting on all of my patches and it sounds great. But, I also do like doing minor mods for fun.


----------



## Matt08642

Curt said:


> One of these amps, having a hard time choosing, since they’re quite different, but I have been absolutely loving the Archon model in Helix native lately. and like everyone and their brother is running the 5150 III in some form anymore. Also I’ve been wanting to grab this color of the Wolfgang special lately well, and I’ve got the chance, so I probably will.
> View attachment 109489



Me: I don't think I need anything else, my collection is complete

*sees this

Well...


----------



## odibrom

Tree said:


> The split coil sound for me is only going to be for recording and messing around, so I’m not worried about it much. I haven’t played in a live setting since 2013.
> 
> A mini switch is definitely preferred, but I don’t want to do any drilling on the body. It’s only got a single volume and a 3-way blade.
> 
> As for checking the original value, you’re right I still need to verify it’s value before taking the plunge. They are made to look like EMG soap bars so I was automatically thinking they’d have a low value despite them being passives . I probably would need a 1M pot, thinking on it again.
> 
> Honestly, I’m just being kinda lazy. All I have to do is change the tone controls on my ODs to a brighter setting on all of my patches and it sounds great. But, I also do like doing minor mods for fun.



... so a blade switch... how about a Freeway 5B5-01 switch and be done with it? Not only you'll get your coil split, but many other options as well, and all done in one controller without sacrifying the guitar's body to more holes...

... does it looks like I really dislike push/pull pots...?


----------



## budda

Out for delivery


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

... Honestly only bought these because they look cool.  thought they'd make my black and chrome J bass look even more cool


----------



## Tree

odibrom said:


> ... so a blade switch... how about a Freeway 5B5-01 switch and be done with it? Not only you'll get your coil split, but many other options as well, and all done in one controller without sacrifying the guitar's body to more holes...
> 
> ... does it looks like I really dislike push/pull pots...?


I was thinking the same thing  I've never swapped a switch myself before, but it's obviously no more difficult than swapping a pickup. I do kind of want the guitar to be brighter still, though, so a 1M push pull would be the cheapest option here I think. 


budda said:


> Out for delivery


Three of the sweetest words in the English language.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

walked into my local GC to peruse, and found one of these squiers:


It haunts me. It played surprisingly well and had really good sustain. Pickups were hot garbage, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## odibrom

Tree said:


> I was thinking the same thing  I've never swapped a switch myself before, but it's obviously no more difficult than swapping a pickup. I do kind of want the guitar to be brighter still, though, so a 1M push pull would be the cheapest option here I think.
> 
> (...)



I found it hard to get a 1Mohm push/pull switch, doesn't mean they don't exist, only they're way harder to find... I'd still go with the Freeway AND a 1M ohm simple pot.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> walked into my local GC to peruse, and found one of these squiers:
> View attachment 109503
> 
> It haunts me. It played surprisingly well and had really good sustain. Pickups were hot garbage, but that's an easy fix.



Yes, yes, join the dark side of recent Tele converts


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> walked into my local GC to peruse, and found one of these squiers:
> View attachment 109503
> 
> It haunts me. It played surprisingly well and had really good sustain. Pickups were hot garbage, but that's an easy fix.



Missed my chance to pick up one of theser for $100. Still regret it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Yes, yes, join the dark side of recent Tele converts


bro I've had teles for years  I just like the color of this one and I "need" a hardtail beater guitar


----------



## budda

Tree said:


> I was thinking the same thing  I've never swapped a switch myself before, but it's obviously no more difficult than swapping a pickup. I do kind of want the guitar to be brighter still, though, so a 1M push pull would be the cheapest option here I think.
> 
> Three of the sweetest words in the English language.


Neighbour told delivery guy i was at work (i am). Wife is off, her car is home. She signed. 

The next hour is gonna suck


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> bro I've had teles for years



Do you have any currently? I feel like all I've seen you show is pointy guitars or super-strats, so I assumed like 99% of us here a Tele would've been too "old man's guitar" for the herd


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Do you have any currently? I feel like all I've seen you show is pointy guitars or super-strats, so I assumed like 99% of us here a Tele would've been too "old man's guitar" for the herd


my teles:









the bottom two are both baritones


----------



## Curt

Matt08642 said:


> Me: I don't think I need anything else, my collection is complete
> 
> *sees this
> 
> Well...


That was exactly the position I was in when I came across this. I went shopping for a new amp and just couldn’t help myself. It’s just too cool not to have.


----------



## budda

@KnightBrolaire strings optional


----------



## Millul

budda said:


> @KnightBrolaire strings optional



"It practically plays itself"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

budda said:


> @KnightBrolaire strings optional


those were the first pics I grabbed from when I was building them, fuck you


----------



## budda

KnightBrolaire said:


> those were the first pics I grabbed from when I was building them, fuck you


Hey youve built more than me 

Now to try the screenshot trick…


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm half thinking about maybe getting an MXR 6 Band EQ to place after the Tech 21 California I bought. I'm wondering if maybe it would help to capture Anthrax, John Sykes, and Rocky George type tones.


----------



## MistaSnowman

I'm looking hard at an amp modeler. Right now, I'm on 4 sides of the fence between a Helix floor, a Kemper Stage, a FM3/FC-6 (since the FM9 is on backorder) and a Quad Cortex. I had the Headrush pedalboard and while it was fairly easy to program with the touchscreen, the 'feel' wasn't there for me. In the end, I sold the Headrush but I do like what modelers have to offer.


----------



## sirbuh

MistaSnowman said:


> I'm looking hard at an amp modeler. Right now, I'm on 4 sides of the fence between a Helix floor, a Kemper Stage, a FM3/FC-6 (since the FM9 is on backorder) and a Quad Cortex. I had the Headrush pedalboard and while it was fairly easy to program with the touchscreen, the 'feel' wasn't there for me. In the end, I sold the Headrush but I do like what modelers have to offer.


Have had everyone but the QC, jump in the waters fine.


----------



## MistaSnowman

sirbuh said:


> Have had everyone but the QC, jump in the waters fine.


Did you have a favorite between the 3?


----------



## budda

Had helix lt and axe 3, my vote is axe 3.


----------



## Kosthrash

I really dig this little monster...






ZOMBIE II_JOYO


ZOMBIE II-JOYO




www.joyoaudio.com


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

MistaSnowman said:


> I'm looking hard at an amp modeler. Right now, I'm on 4 sides of the fence between a Helix floor, a Kemper Stage, a FM3/FC-6 (since the FM9 is on backorder) and a Quad Cortex. I had the Headrush pedalboard and while it was fairly easy to program with the touchscreen, the 'feel' wasn't there for me. In the end, I sold the Headrush but I do like what modelers have to offer.



I've owned KPA, Helix, AF3 (twice) and QC. 

When I first got the QC (3 months ago) I was hooked. There was something about the modelling or the cab that just sounded a very slight bit 'better' to me.
I didn't play my AF3 for a couple of months and then went back to amps for a while and plugged in my AF3 in 4CM because it is sooooooooo convenient and the effects are superb.
I then started playing with the modelling again, downloaded FW20 and am back loved up with my AF3. Conclusion? I'm a gear tart...

The QC is good and has a lot of positives: Sounds good, easy to use.

QC negatives: more noise than AF3, less mature, does less, effects are not as good, fewer routing options, I hit the CPU limit a few times, fewer updates, buttons too close together - there's actually quite a lot of negatives. It's just not finished yet or even close to AF3 features, functionality and workflow wise.

Others may disagree, but as a lover of real amps and dabbler in modelling, I don't need 2 modellers and am thinking of selling the QC rather than the AF3. 


Anyhoo - I came on to post my next gear - FC12 incoming! now the question is, should I sell the FC6 or have enough buttons to practice my dance moves with?


----------



## budda

@The Thing Upstairs clearly your fc6 needs an fm3 buddy after you sell the qc. 

My ngd thread is posted for those curious


----------



## Naxxpipe

Went from thinking about it to just buying one. My fiancé has been talking about wanting to take up singing again, and as her favorite styles are singer/songwriter and folksy pop and rock I thought we could do it as an activity together. So I acquired my first acoustic guitar here the other day. So I got me a Taylor BigBaby. Nicest playability (i.e. closest to electric) of the acoustic guitars that I tried, and with a kinda spunky "distorted" sound. Very pleased with this.


----------



## manu80

Another amp head.
randall RG100, RH150 or a peavey 6505...just to try


----------



## laxu

MistaSnowman said:


> I'm looking hard at an amp modeler. Right now, I'm on 4 sides of the fence between a Helix floor, a Kemper Stage, a FM3/FC-6 (since the FM9 is on backorder) and a Quad Cortex. I had the Headrush pedalboard and while it was fairly easy to program with the touchscreen, the 'feel' wasn't there for me. In the end, I sold the Headrush but I do like what modelers have to offer.


Out of these I'd go for the Helix Floor. It needs no extra gear, is easy to use and can do a lot.

To me the FM3+FC6 is a bad deal when you lose out on the FM9's extra DSP. FM3 is fine if you get something other than the overpriced FC footcontroller.


----------



## sirbuh

MistaSnowman said:


> Did you have a favorite between the 3?


I prefer the kemper. Matched well against my Marshalls. Would recommend getting a powered one or buy a power amp pedal to go into a cab.


----------



## budda

Apparently the 70’s OR120 full stack on consignment in toronto is still available. 

I have no band and no room or I would be screwed


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Apparently the 70’s OR120 full stack on consignment in toronto is still available.
> 
> I have no band and no room or I would be screwed


Do it please


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Do it please


Half up front


----------



## Shask

I got a $3 USB jack and replaced the one in my MIDI controller so that it would stop disconnecting every 30 seconds. I guess that is something, lol.

I started buying some parts to build a VH140C Preamp based pedal. Oh, and some German Floyd bar replacements.


----------



## budda

My tonepros AVR2 from @Randy showed up!


----------



## thraxil

Ordered a Zoom R20 digital multirack recorder. I've been trying to put together a simple DAWless recording setup. At the moment I don't have a good DAW setup (I used to have a dedicated Macbook with Ableton Live but when my partner's laptop died a while ago, I gave her that one to use and I've been too lazy to replace it) and since I spend all day on the computer, I kind of just don't want to deal with a computer if I'm doing music anyway.


----------



## SamSam

Placed a decent sized thomann order. 50+ bits and pieces.

I did include a wireless unit, a new decent gig bag and a sennheiser e935 so there's a few decent goodies as well as the necessities.

And I'll finally shut up about contemplating a wireless in my posts in this thread!


----------



## narad

Not a new purchase per se, but retolexing...


----------



## Seabeast2000

My SY-200 shipped.


narad said:


> Not a new purchase per se, but retolexing...



Nice, I like your style. DIY or no?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Not a new purchase per se, but retolexing...



That poor Mark. All dressed up in black and white like fucking James Bond and still ruthlessly up staged by that old school wicker behind it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Not a new purchase per se, but retolexing...



This picture makes me feel ways about things...

Excellent retolexing and collection.


----------



## narad

Seabeast2000 said:


> My SY-200 shipped.
> 
> 
> Nice, I like your style. DIY or no?


 No way, I'm useless.



MaxOfMetal said:


> That poor Mark. All dressed up in black and white like fucking James Bond and still ruthlessly up staged by that old school wicker behind it.


Ha, well wait until the 4x12 gets here.


----------



## budda

Gonna live vicariously through you guys - buy cool stuff!


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> That poor Mark. All dressed up in black and white like fucking James Bond and still ruthlessly up staged by that old school wicker behind it.


And then the wicker is upstaged by the Matchless Reverb.


----------



## budda

@StevenC should buy this one:









Killer! 2005 Gibson 1968 Les Paul Custom Authentic Single-Cut Electric Guitar Ebony + COA OHSC - Lovies Guitars


Lovies Guitars is Excited to offer up this 2005 Gibson 1968 Les Paul Custom Authentic Single-Cut Electric Guitar with an Ebony Finish! This guitar just oozes cool. The finish has a really nice vintage looking patina and the hardware looks amazing with some tarnish and age. This guitar sounds...




loviesguitars.com


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> @StevenC should buy this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer! 2005 Gibson 1968 Les Paul Custom Authentic Single-Cut Electric Guitar Ebony + COA OHSC - Lovies Guitars
> 
> 
> Lovies Guitars is Excited to offer up this 2005 Gibson 1968 Les Paul Custom Authentic Single-Cut Electric Guitar with an Ebony Finish! This guitar just oozes cool. The finish has a really nice vintage looking patina and the hardware looks amazing with some tarnish and age. This guitar sounds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loviesguitars.com


It's a 57 3PU for me unfortunately!


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> @StevenC should buy this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer! 2005 Gibson 1968 Les Paul Custom Authentic Single-Cut Electric Guitar Ebony + COA OHSC - Lovies Guitars
> 
> 
> Lovies Guitars is Excited to offer up this 2005 Gibson 1968 Les Paul Custom Authentic Single-Cut Electric Guitar with an Ebony Finish! This guitar just oozes cool. The finish has a really nice vintage looking patina and the hardware looks amazing with some tarnish and age. This guitar sounds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loviesguitars.com


I've had that favorited/in my cart for a week, but my boss is on vacation next week so I can't buy it now cause I have to be at work to cover for him and can't be at home to make sure I get it.

I also really would rather get either a wine red or pelham blue custom to be different from the oceans of ebony/alpine white customs out there.


----------



## budda

rokket2005 said:


> I've had that favorited/in my cart for a week, but my boss is on vacation next week so I can't buy it now cause I have to be at work to cover for him and can't be at home to make sure I get it.


They ship fedex - just schedule it for when you're home or have it dropped at the depot/other location


----------



## rokket2005

My local fedex would break it.

I'm looking on reverb, but realistically I'm waiting for a nice one to pop up on daves and then make a day trip to pick it up.


----------



## Seabeast2000

My SY200 shipped, I don't know what I'm going to do with it but maybe I'll get lost in the mix for a while.


----------



## technomancer

Incoming... was hoping to try one locally but nobody has them in stock and I like the clips I've heard so why not


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Incoming... was hoping to try one locally but nobody has them in stock and I like the clips I've heard so why not
> 
> View attachment 109700


Which one is this? I spent a day with a friend trying a bunch of tweeds, but they were all smaller and I don't really understand Fender amps.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> Which one is this? I spent a day with a friend trying a bunch of tweeds, but they were all smaller and I don't really understand Fender amps.



It's a Blues Deluxe so nothing too fancy.

I'll probably end up building an actual 57 Tweed Deluxe at some point because they sound amazing and are a super simple circuit.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## MattThePenguin

Found one of these on the used market, should have it monday. Pretty excited!


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Was watching some old rig rundowns with Coheed, and as always seeing Trav's LPC made me curious if anyone has done a Black Beauty on a Tele. I found that and a white LPC variation, and oh boy do they not disappoint.
> 
> Thankfully the price is enough to keep me away, as this one is barely above what a Kiesel would cost to make. If only the Agile Custom Shop still existed!



Hell yeah. I've been GASsing for the Troublemaker Teles as soon as Fender started making them.


----------



## MFB

Kaura said:


> Hell yeah. I've been GASsing for the Troublemaker Teles as soon as Fender started making them.



Have you seen the Cabronita? Baritone with P90s and standard Gotoh style hardtail bridge, also doesn't have the typical control plate like a normal tele. There's a used one local to me that I make give a go.


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Have you seen the Cabronita? Baritone with P90s and standard Gotoh style hardtail bridge, also doesn't have the typical control plate like a normal tele. There's a used one local to me that I make give a go.



Yeah, but the lack of painted headstock makes it forgettable for me.


----------



## MFB

Kaura said:


> Yeah, but the lack of painted headstock makes it forgettable for me.



I initially wanted to make fun of you for this, but honestly, now it's kind of glaring to me  

I wish the HT Contemporary Strats came in black with maple, that'd probably have me pulling the trigger faster than I could realize what happened. But maybe I will end up with one of the shoreline gold Teles as a backup.


----------



## narad

Cyber neck, cyber neeck:






Also bought an 88 Tom Anderson. Way too much money spent in one week to keep everything, but will be curious to showdown the 3-4 things I've gotten recently. Will probably do a post.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im kinda glad guitar and gear prices are high...it's the only thing keeping me from buying a bunch of stuff i don't need...that and high gas prices lol


----------



## odibrom

M3CHK1LLA said:


> (...) high gas prices lol


/thread...


----------



## budda

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im kinda glad guitar and gear prices are high...it's the only thing keeping me from buying a bunch of stuff i don't need...that and high gas prices lol


Sell old stuff you dont need for new stuff you dont need


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

odibrom said:


> /thread...


sadly i was at a pawn shop watching some dude sell his usa strat (can't remember whos sig) a couple amps and his stage equipment. he blamed gas prices 



budda said:


> Sell old stuff you dont need for new stuff you dont need


now there's an sso original idea! 

*begins taking potato pics for craigslist buy/sell/trade ad...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

psssh just ride a bike and keep all your gear /s


----------



## Blytheryn

Picking this up in a few weeks.





[/url]


----------



## narojo

Just bought a Diezel Hagen and I feel like I am set for life now.


----------



## Shask

Blytheryn said:


> Picking this up in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


You don't see those Kerry King ESPs very often!


----------



## Blytheryn

Shask said:


> You don't see those Kerry King ESPs very often!


You really don’t. I’d never thought I’d see one in my lifetime.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

it's weird to see that headstock on a king v...


----------



## narad

Newish purchase is here. Anyone know what seymour duncans the early 90s Jackson Aldrich sign would have used?




Edit: actually, just picked up Suhr DA HB on the cheap. Not sure if the Suhr was voiced around him having an LP or strat style, but this guitar weights a ton so probably not much point in trying debate what one makes sense.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Newish purchase is here. Anyone know what seymour duncans the early 90s Jackson Aldrich sign would have used?
> 
> View attachment 109781
> 
> 
> Edit: actually, just picked up Suhr DA HB on the cheap. Not sure if the Suhr was voiced around him having an LP or strat style, but this guitar weights a ton so probably not much point in trying debate what one makes sense.



Lee would be the expert but I think these had Jackson pickups... the Suhr aldrich would be fine in the bridge I would thing though. IIRC he used it in the bridge of a strat on a bunch of the Dio stuff. Plus they're in the Suhr 80s Shred moderns and those sound great.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

narad said:


> Newish purchase is here. Anyone know what seymour duncans the early 90s Jackson Aldrich sign would have used?
> 
> Edit: actually, just picked up Suhr DA HB on the cheap. Not sure if the Suhr was voiced around him having an LP or strat style, but this guitar weights a ton so probably not much point in trying debate what one makes sense.



You've probably already seen this, but in case not:

https://alienxnation.com/vintage-19...7/26/jackson-doug-aldrich-signature-da-guitar


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought an Uzi and Dark Flame on Amazon, since they were 15% and 10% off respectively. I was hoping they were going to release the other two Revv pedals as clones (and their numbering scheme seemed to indicate that might have been the case), though I'm not sure anymore if they are.


----------



## narad

nedheftyfunk said:


> You've probably already seen this, but in case not:
> 
> https://alienxnation.com/vintage-19...7/26/jackson-doug-aldrich-signature-da-guitar



Of course, how could I not know the sensei's teaching?

_Thats why people started calling me __Johnny The Sensei of vintage 1980s guitars 先生._

But yea, this is about all I've been able to uncover. In the old catalogs and stuff it's listed as "Seymour Duncan Custom", but since that's half their models, I'm not sure what pickup it's actually referring to. Either way I guess the Suhr DA shouldn't be a bad fit.


----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I bought an Uzi and Dark Flame on Amazon, since they were 15% and 10% off respectively. I was hoping they were going to release the other two Revv pedals as clones (and their numbering scheme seemed to indicate that might have been the case), though I'm not sure anymore if they are.


Uzi is the BE-OD clone right


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Uzi is the BE-OD clone right


Believe so. The Dark Flame is either the G3 or G4. They had it as R-17, with the King of Kings as R-20. I was of the opinion at the time they left it like that so they could do the G2 and whichever one the Dark Flame isn't cloning. However they did some reverb as R-19 I believe, so they might not be anymore.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

narad said:


> Of course, how could I not know the sensei's teaching?
> 
> _Thats why people started calling me __Johnny The Sensei of vintage 1980s guitars 先生._
> 
> But yea, this is about all I've been able to uncover. In the old catalogs and stuff it's listed as "Seymour Duncan Custom", but since that's half their models, I'm not sure what pickup it's actually referring to. Either way I guess the Suhr DA shouldn't be a bad fit.



Perhaps best to only avail of Jonhnny's guitar knowledge rather than sense of style.

I had assumed that it was a SH-5 (i.e. a Duncan Custom): https://www.seymourduncan.com/single-product/duncan-custom


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I bought an Uzi and Dark Flame on Amazon, since they were 15% and 10% off respectively. I was hoping they were going to release the other two Revv pedals as clones (and their numbering scheme seemed to indicate that might have been the case), though I'm not sure anymore if they are.


Received the Uzi and Dark Flame today. Love the Dark Flame and really like the Uzi. The only problem is I kind of want all three Revv G series pedals. Thanks, Joyo! Lol


----------



## odibrom

Long story short, I always wanted a 1 rack unit stereo tube power amp, like the Mesa 20:20, but I got a 2 rack unit one because of price, a Mesa 2:fifty.

So, when Synergy launched and released the Syn50/50, my head started to turn around and thinking about it, but my shitty country doesn't have any store where I can test one (or anything besides the major brands)... and enter online shops... and they're in stock now!... buy one and return it if I don't like it, right?... then sell the Mesa... anyone here with direct experience on these Syn50/50 poweramps? are they worth it compared to the Mesa?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Received the Uzi and Dark Flame today. Love the Dark Flame and really like the Uzi. The only problem is I kind of want all three Revv G series pedals. Thanks, Joyo! Lol


I wasnt impressed by the Uzi videos I saw, but the Dark Flame sounds just like an amp, it's insane.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wasnt impressed by the Uzi videos I saw, but the Dark Flame sounds just like an amp, it's insane.


The gain is barely above 8:00 on the Dark Flame. The amount of gain is still insane. Granted, I am boosting it some with the SPC+EXG or ABQ in my guitars, but even without them, the gain is insane. 

I'm really tempted to buy the Revv G series pedals (G2, G3, and G4). I may have to buy a few specialty patch cables, but still. That, or Joyo could hurry up and release the clones I believe they might be working on.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> My SY200 shipped, I don't know what I'm going to do with it but maybe I'll get lost in the mix for a while.


It's here. You guys should get one.


----------



## ShredmasterD

we wants a white SG like Amanda Fish plays, not that we are a fan of hers, but wants a white SG please. They no make now. Would buy new right now if they did.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a demo Revv G2 and G3. Buying a G4 soon, likely when I get my next paycheck. I'll need to get some cables specifically for these, but whatever.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bought a demo Revv G2 and G3. Buying a G4 soon, likely when I get my next paycheck. I'll need to get some cables specifically for these, but whatever.


I built a G3 clone, and keep thinking about building a G4 clone. The G3 is pretty cool. Very tight crunchy sound.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> I built a G3 clone, and keep thinking about building a G4 clone. The G3 is pretty cool. Very tight crunchy sound.


The Dark Flame has stupid gain levels. I think it's the G4 but I dunno.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Guitarjon said:


> A friend is considering selling me his Orange Rocker 30... It's on my wishlist. Should I do it?


Yeah. You don’t have nearly enough Orange amps.


----------



## Deadpool_25

MFB said:


> Yes, yes, join the dark side of recent Tele converts


Can I join the dark side?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Y'all about to make me rejoin the Tele Cult.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I actually have a neck on order from Warmoth for that one. A couple new pickups as well. The ones in it are Ragnaroks which are great but I’m gonna put some lower gain stuff in there, inspired by Jakub Zytecki’s signature Mayones.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bought a demo Revv G2 and G3. Buying a G4 soon, likely when I get my next paycheck. I'll need to get some cables specifically for these, but whatever.


cables. i dont like dimarzio cables for recording generally , and not for live if i can help it. . well made, but they are quite stiff and always very ,very bright to my ear. not sure if it is because they pass frequencies really well and others don't but i do not like them as much as i want to. whats your preference?


----------



## Guitarjon

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah. You don’t have nearly enough Orange amps.



I didn't do it. Got a quad cortex instead...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guitarjon said:


> I didn't do it. Got a quad cortex instead...


I'm still not sold on the QC but it's a better deal thasn the Rocker 30 IMO.


----------



## Guitarjon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm still not sold on the QC but it's a better deal thasn the Rocker 30 IMO.



I've only played with it for an hour or so. Not a fan of the stock cabs and not all the stock amps are amazing. Some sound really good but for me it's all about the captures! Going to try to capture an amp today. If that works I'll have a winner!


----------



## MattThePenguin

MattThePenguin said:


> Found one of these on the used market, should have it monday. Pretty excited!


It is mine! Gonna put some mods in it and clean it up quite a bit before the proper NGD. Also gotta learn how to make pretty threads on this forum again because it has been a while


----------



## Mprinsje

Buying a Edwards E-LP-108LTS saturday. Bought my first Edwards LP a couple of months ago and I'm so happy with it I'm buying this so I can use an LP for both tunings my band use.


----------



## Deadpool_25

MattThePenguin said:


> It is mine! Gonna put some mods in it and clean it up quite a bit before the proper NGD. Also gotta learn how to make pretty threads on this forum again because it has been a while


What model is that one?


----------



## Guitarjon

Guitarjon said:


> I've only played with it for an hour or so. Not a fan of the stock cabs and not all the stock amps are amazing. Some sound really good but for me it's all about the captures! Going to try to capture an amp today. If that works I'll have a winner!



For the past hours I've been capturing my amps (DI captures with loadbox). I started with my Orange Jim Root, then ENGL Fireball 25 and now Mesa Mini Rectifier. Damn, these captures are good. Not 100% and it varies a little bit per amp but it's much much closer than the Kemper. Seriously, if you're into profiling, the quad cortex in where it's at. It's kind of hard to believe, like, how the hell can a device pull this off... Crazy!


----------



## ShredmasterD

Guitarjon said:


> For the past hours I've been capturing my amps (DI captures with loadbox). I started with my Orange Jim Root, then ENGL Fireball 25 and now Mesa Mini Rectifier. Damn, these captures are good. Not 100% and it varies a little bit per amp but it's much much closer than the Kemper. Seriously, if you're into profiling, the quad cortex in where it's at. It's kind of hard to believe, like, how the hell can a device pull this off... Crazy!


I watch your youtube videos and find them helpful and informative. I have fallen out of love with my Kemper and have gone to real amps with reactive loads and IRs for home home recording but the QC has been on my radar. Thanks for your take on it. Keep us posted!


----------



## Guitarjon

ShredmasterD said:


> I watch your youtube videos and find them helpful and informative. I have fallen out of love with my Kemper and have gone to real amps with reactive loads and IRs for home home recording but the QC has been on my radar. Thanks for your take on it. Keep us posted!



The real amps will always be the best so you can't go wrong with that. The QC is really close though so I think it would be an amazing tool for bringing your amps on stage or in the studio for that matter. I will do some comparison videos but I think I'm going to profile all my amps (which will be way too much work) and use them for recording demos, scratch tracks and whatever. It sounds so good that it might end up on final mixes too.... We'll see


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me want classy death dagger


----------



## narad

Latest purchase was a Suhr Doug Aldrich HB for the bridge, but when I tried to install it, the screws didn't fit through the hole in the tab. WTF - I thought this was standardized? I pulled out another set of screws from my EMG set and they didn't go through either. Suhr has a different tab than the rest of the world?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Latest purchase was a Suhr Doug Aldrich HB for the bridge, but when I tried to install it, the screws didn't fit through the hole in the tab. WTF - I thought this was standardized? I pulled out another set of screws from my EMG set and they didn't go through either. Suhr has a different tab than the rest of the world?



Is the Jackson direct mount? I don't remember. In my experience most pickups have the tab holes sized / threaded for pickup rings and you need to drill them out for direct mounting with wood screws.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Is the Jackson direct mount? I don't remember. In my experience most pickups have the tab holes sized / threaded for pickup rings and you need to drill them out for direct mounting with wood screws.



Yea, it is. I mean the direct mount will also be some sort of PITA, but right now I can't even get the EMG screws in there, and those are the typical long thin with fine threads that mount to the pickup ring. Maybe it's because the tabs look like this, kind of metal bulge on one side of the whole that prevents the threads from going through cleanly:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I thought this was standardized?



Quoted for the opportunity to read again. 

Dude, any opportunity to _not_ standardize and the industry will take it.

Like, all these companies still use different color wire. Why? It all costs the same. There is literally no reason not to use similar stuff and it's always different. There is a pickup company starting tomorrow that already plans on using purple or some shit for ground. 

But for serious, does Japan have hardware stores? You should be able to get a replacement easily and cheaply if so. Also, grab a thread checker set, HUGE time saver.


----------



## technomancer

^ Max is wise... and I have no clue. I think when I've installed Aldrich pickups I've either had to drill them out for direct mount or used the screws that came with them.


----------



## Accoun

Guitarjon said:


> For the past hours I've been capturing my amps (DI captures with loadbox). I started with my Orange Jim Root, then ENGL Fireball 25 and now Mesa Mini Rectifier. Damn, these captures are good. Not 100% and it varies a little bit per amp but it's much much closer than the Kemper. Seriously, if you're into profiling, the quad cortex in where it's at. It's kind of hard to believe, like, how the hell can a device pull this off... Crazy!



> visit the Rocker friend with the QC
> ???? 
> profit


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> me want classy death dagger
> View attachment 109875


Gotta set like $500 extra aside for a custom case tho


----------



## KnightBrolaire

youngthrasher9 said:


> Gotta set like $500 extra aside for a custom case tho


nah ima redneck it and just buy some foam/ a rifle case for it


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah ima redneck it and just buy some foam/ a rifle case for it


Nice. I think if I build another pointy I’m gonna go the pelican/extra foam route as well.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

budda said:


> Apparently the 70’s OR120 full stack on consignment in toronto is still available.
> 
> I have no band and no room or I would be screwed



my fuck this is relatable

TBH I've only just stopped buying gear for the band I stopped playing in 5+ years ago, tough mindset to break


----------



## budda

wheresthefbomb said:


> my fuck this is relatable
> 
> TBH I've only just stopped buying gear for the band I stopped playing in 5+ years ago, tough mindset to break


Once band bills were paid off it’s been a guitar carousel


----------



## MattThePenguin

Deadpool_25 said:


> What model is that one?


Looked up the serial number and it's a pro series SL7 that came out in 2019. Indo made, but it's a 7 with a floyd and a cool ass headstock haha. It's also neck through and comes with duncans, so I jumped on it especially for the price. My Gotoh bridge came in already which I wasn't expecting, just waiting on the tuners to become available and some money to buy the knobs and locking nut (I'm blacking out the hardware)


----------



## Deadpool_25

MattThePenguin said:


> Looked up the serial number and it's a pro series SL7 that came out in 2019. Indo made, but it's a 7 with a floyd and a cool ass headstock haha. It's also neck through and comes with duncans, so I jumped on it especially for the price. My Gotoh bridge came in already which I wasn't expecting, just waiting on the tuners to become available and some money to buy the knobs and locking nut (I'm blacking out the hardware)


Yeah man, that thing is sexy.


----------



## Millul

Think I'll use my Thomann gift card for an Hotone Ampero One - any cons I should be aware of? Anything comparable/better in the same price range?


----------



## budda

Do I put double cream pickups in the R9 (experimenting) and wonder who the fuck I’ve become the last 6 months?


----------



## aWoodenShip

After selling my standard scale 7 string so I could buy something with a longer scale I finally got a hold of one of these. Never really cared for Schechter necks and I was looking for something with an Evertune, but this popped up for a ridiculous deal and I went for it.


----------



## MFB

budda said:


> Do I put double cream pickups in the R9 (experimenting) and wonder who the fuck I’ve become the last 6 months?



Somewhere in the world, a person lies in a pool hooked up to a helmet as a screen flashes, and a ball rolls down a track into the hand of Tom Cruise. It's too late for budda, the pre-cogs have already marked him for future crimes.

We hardly knew ye.



Spoiler



But seriously, you have three options: open pole black pickups, open pole bridge/covered neck, gold covered pickups. Nothing else is acceptable.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quoted for the opportunity to read again.
> 
> Dude, any opportunity to _not_ standardize and the industry will take it.
> 
> Like, all these companies still use different color wire. Why? It all costs the same. There is literally no reason not to use similar stuff and it's always different. There is a pickup company starting tomorrow that already plans on using purple or some shit for ground.
> 
> But for serious, does Japan have hardware stores? You should be able to get a replacement easily and cheaply if so. Also, grab a thread checker set, HUGE time saver.



I'd just never experienced any screw mismatches in swapping things into pickguard rings, so at some point I started to trust the system 

Yea, of course Japan does have hardware stores, but I have a hard enough time finding what I want in a hardware store in English. I did manage to get to a store and get screws for more of a furniture project once, and it was not fun. Definitely possible but vastly prefer problem solving from the couch w/ ample google translate to help on all these domain specific terms.



technomancer said:


> ^ Max is wise... and I have no clue. I think when I've installed Aldrich pickups I've either had to drill them out for direct mount or used the screws that came with them.



What do you use to drill it out? Can a dremel do it? Do you need some sort of metal reamer bit?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just use drill bits and a dill.  Just something a little bigger than the hole.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just use drill bits and a dill.  Just something a little bigger than the hole.



I guess probably you want to hold the pickup up against a block of wood?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I'd just never experienced any screw mismatches in swapping things into pickguard rings, so at some point I started to trust the system
> 
> Yea, of course Japan does have hardware stores, but I have a hard enough time finding what I want in a hardware store in English. I did manage to get to a store and get screws for more of a furniture project once, and it was not fun. Definitely possible but vastly prefer problem solving from the couch w/ ample google translate to help on all these domain specific terms.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to drill it out? Can a dremel do it? Do you need some sort of metal reamer bit?



I suppose you could use a stepped bit if you were really anal about it, but pretty much everything would work. It's not that hard or thick of material.



narad said:


> I guess probably you want to hold the pickup up against a block of wood?



Clamp it to something you don't mind drilling into/through.


----------



## Tree

aWoodenShip said:


> After selling my standard scale 7 string so I could buy something with a longer scale I finally got a hold of one of these. Never really cared for Schechter necks and I was looking for something with an Evertune, but this popped up for a ridiculous deal and I went for it.
> View attachment 109906


Hey, that's a picture of mine! 

Did you snag the one on Reverb where the guy had just lowered the price to sub 1k?


----------



## Tree

I'm having a hard time deciding on pickups. I'm torn between wanting Black Winters because they just fuck so hard, or going against my better judgement and getting the Nazgul Sentient set. I don't really like the Nazgul on paper, and the Sentient is kinda mid at best. I'm also dumb and just like experimenting for the sake of it.

Also considering Painkillers since there's a few floating around used for acceptable prices. I'm super curious to try out Juggs or Rags, too, but have heard mixed things about both and wouldn't have the generous return/exchange policy like with SD.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I guess probably you want to hold the pickup up against a block of wood?



As others have already said, yep.

It's really not hard, just sit it on a block of wood and drill it with a drill / drill bit. A dremel with a drill bit would probably work too, but I've always used a drill for this.


----------



## narad

I actually bought a drill when Dan Gower said I should drill the chassis to something when I sent him an amp to mod without the headshell, but unfortunately threw out the scraps afterward. Will have to look into getting some more, but I did buy a set of M3-5 wood screws that should arrive tomorrow, maybe something will fit. But if it fits through the pickup, I guess it could be too fine for the old hole, so not necessarily hopeful.

Also on the Vigier front got some replacement posts, and they had a tiny bit of jiggle but were a pretty close match to the threads in there. But then I went to put springs on and realized the claw screw holes had been modified and there were some dowels just floating around in there, and the screws were a bit loose when at a reasonable distance out from the wall of the route. So now it's beyond me and it'll be going to ESP CS to have them fix it and put in the actual schaller posts.


----------



## Deadpool_25

narad said:


> I actually bought a drill when Dan Gower said I should drill the chassis to something when I sent him an amp to mod without the headshell, but unfortunately threw out the scraps afterward. Will have to look into getting some more, but I did buy a set of M3-5 wood screws that should arrive tomorrow, maybe something will fit. But if it fits through the pickup, I guess it could be too fine for the old hole, so not necessarily hopeful.
> 
> Also on the Vigier front got some replacement posts, and they had a tiny bit of jiggle but were a pretty close match to the threads in there. But then I went to put springs on and realized the claw screw holes had been modified and there were some dowels just floating around in there, and the screws were a bit loose when at a reasonable distance out from the wall of the route. So now it's beyond me and it'll be going to ESP CS to have them fix it and put in the actual schaller posts.


You can use toothpicks and wood glue to shrink an old hole, allowing you to use smaller screws. Just a thought.

Another option: mix a little wood glue with sawdust to make a putty and you can fill the old holes with that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I do the toothpick thing. Not professional, but if it's a part of the guitar not being seen, who cares?


----------



## Millul

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I do the toothpick thing. Not professional, but if it's a part of the guitar not being seen, who cares?



Have you forgotten we're on a forum where people judge $300 guitars based on grain runouts in the control cavity...?


----------



## rokket2005

Baby Audio is running a sale so I picked up Super VHS and Smooth Operator cause God know I don't already have enough plugins.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Tree said:


> Hey, that's a picture of mine!
> 
> Did you snag the one on Reverb where the guy had just lowered the price to sub 1k?


Lol I did, I'm sorry friend. I got him to lower the price even more bc I'm a town over and told him I could come pick it up and give him cash this weekend.


----------



## technomancer

Not really a new purchase but I confirmed this little guy works as intended


----------



## AMOS

Telecaster Nashville


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Not really a new purchase but I confirmed this little guy works as intended
> 
> View attachment 109957


I have really been liking the FV-1 based pedals I have built for this purpose. The Arachnid PCB from PedalPCB includes an analog dry-thru, so if you turn the mix down you basically get a volume control that goes down, and also up to +6db. Then, you can turn up the mix and get a blend of whatever effect you have loaded on the EEPROM chip. They are great as almost a mini-mixer in the effects loop. That was something I didn't expect when I first built one.


----------



## narad

Just bought a 1973 1960B cab in white tolex. All I'm gonna say is those better damn well be pulsonic cones in there...frikkin ludicrous price.


----------



## technomancer

Shask said:


> I have really been liking the FV-1 based pedals I have built for this purpose. The Arachnid PCB from PedalPCB includes an analog dry-thru, so if you turn the mix down you basically get a volume control that goes down, and also up to +6db. Then, you can turn up the mix and get a blend of whatever effect you have loaded on the EEPROM chip. They are great as almost a mini-mixer in the effects loop. That was something I didn't expect when I first built one.



Cool. As the labeling on this suggests, this is Just A F'ing Volume Pot  Simple but does exactly what I need it to


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Just bought a 1973 1960B cab in white tolex. All I'm gonna say is those better damn well be pulsonic cones in there...frikkin ludicrous price.



One of the few things I REALLY want but have no place to put and have been too lazy to chase down


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> One of the few things I REALLY want but have no place to put and have been too lazy to chase down



Well I can help on the lazy to chase down part lol. There's a slant one that's gonna go in like 15 mins, currently at like 180,000Y.


----------



## narad

Sold for like $1770, about the same as I paid. Really unsure about it but I have that Bogner slant 4x12 that I sourced 2 pre-rolas from the UK, and 2 other rola pulsonics here in Japan for, so it's good to A/B with a proper vintage cab. If they're about the same maybe I'll sell the Bogner speakers and try something more metal oriented.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Cool. As the labeling on this suggests, this is Just A F'ing Volume Pot  Simple but does exactly what I need it to


Yeah, I have made those before. Can be very useful! I built one of these into my SLO modded JCA100HDM so the amp has a master volume.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> Cool. As the labeling on this suggests, this is Just A F'ing Volume Pot  Simple but does exactly what I need it to


I forgot I also built a parallel mixer pedal that works for this also. Basically just a volume control, and then a mix control. I normally use it with my rack units.

I guess I just like parallel mixers connected to my volume knobs, lol


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Sold for like $1770, about the same as I paid. Really unsure about it but I have that Bogner slant 4x12 that I sourced 2 pre-rolas from the UK, and 2 other rola pulsonics here in Japan for, so it's good to A/B with a proper vintage cab. If they're about the same maybe I'll sell the Bogner speakers and try something more metal oriented.



Would have probably cost that to ship from Japan lol


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Would have probably cost that to ship from Japan lol



The thing is, the guys I was bidding against the last $400+ were all overseas bidders. I'm curious what their rebidder service ship rate is such that they can still make my life miserable over here trying to get a decent price on local gear.


----------



## Mourguitars

I would like to buy some time to play !

Have a lot of nice gear that i just look at , i do get some time to scroll thru reverb but nothings catching my eye...or maybe i just ran out of GAS ...lol



Shask said:


> I forgot I also built a parallel mixer pedal that works for this also. Basically just a volume control, and then a mix control. I normally use it with my rack units.
> 
> I guess I just like parallel mixers connected to my volume knobs, lol



Do tell on this Shask

Mike


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> The thing is, the guys I was bidding against the last $400+ were all overseas bidders. I'm curious what their rebidder service ship rate is such that they can still make my life miserable over here trying to get a decent price on local gear.



Some of the guys that really chase the vintage stuff don't care what it costs for the most part. It's a bitch to find and some of those guys just pay whatever when they see something they want.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> I would like to buy some time to play !
> 
> Have a lot of nice gear that i just look at , i do get some time to scroll thru reverb but nothings catching my eye...or maybe i just ran out of GAS ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell on this Shask
> 
> Mike


I did this one quite awhile ago. I used this PCB:









Paramix - Effects Loop - True Mixer w/ Phase Correction - GuitarPCB


Paramix - Effects Loop - True Mixer w/ Phase Correction




guitarpcb.com





I went super simple on options. No insert jacks, no extra gain knobs, no footswitch. I did do an internal simple phase switch. It is basically just 4 jacks and 2 knobs in a box.

I bought a few extras back then because I always thought I might try to do a stereo version one day.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Revv G2 and G3 I bought from Sweetwater sound great. The G2 has the gain around 10:30 or 11:00-ish, but the G3 has the gain around 8:00-9:30 and has a ton of gain. I wonder what the blue and red aggression/drive settings are doing internally. More clipping diodes (soft clipping in addition to the standard clipping from the "off" setting) or something else? 

Anyways, bought some specialist patch cables so I can put them in my signal chain and not have cables looking goofy sticking up or twisted around. Need to get a G4 eventually and finish off the set.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Revv G2 and G3 I bought from Sweetwater sound great. The G2 has the gain around 10:30 or 11:00-ish, but the G3 has the gain around 8:00-9:30 and has a ton of gain. I wonder what the blue and red aggression/drive settings are doing internally. More clipping diodes (soft clipping in addition to the standard clipping from the "off" setting) or something else?
> 
> Anyways, bought some specialist patch cables so I can put them in my signal chain and not have cables looking goofy sticking up or twisted around. Need to get a G4 eventually and finish off the set.


The switch basically changes some resistors which changes the pre-gain filtering. It basically cuts the bass and boosts the mids like a built in Tubescreamer.


----------



## Phlegethon

Next guitar related purchase is either an amp of some sort, or a set of 707x with accompanying tools (router, router template ... etc) to install them in one of my sevens. But this is a little off in the future due to finishing a current project involving upgrading the seven in my profile pic.


----------



## Accoun

technomancer said:


> Not really a new purchase but I confirmed this little guy works as intended
> 
> View attachment 109957



I need to finally build one of these myself. But I don't have spare parts and I'm too lazy/cheap to order any new.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> The switch basically changes some resistors which changes the pre-gain filtering. It basically cuts the bass and boosts the mids like a built in Tubescreamer.


Interesting. I don't see how that adds gain (the resistors), but either way, it sounds good. The blue seems to be less aggressive than the red on the G2. I can't remember if that is the case with the G3 and Dark Flame, but it might be.


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. I don't see how that adds gain (the resistors), but either way, it sounds good. The blue seems to be less aggressive than the red on the G2. I can't remember if that is the case with the G3 and Dark Flame, but it might be.


The resistors are around the first Opamp gain stage, so it changes the gain of that Opamp stage. Its a DPDT switch, so it changes a few things at once.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> The resistors are around the first Opamp gain stage, so it changes the gain of that Opamp stage. Its a DPDT switch, so it changes a few things at once.


Ah, I see. That's cool. I assume one part is changing the gain from the opamp stage, while the other part changes the pre gain filtering?


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah, I see. That's cool. I assume one part is changing the gain from the opamp stage, while the other part changes the pre gain filtering?


The first half of the switch changes the coupling cap after the first gain stage to set how much bass goes through, and the other half changes the feedback loop of the second Opamp stage, which changes how much bass and gain there is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Shask said:


> The first half of the switch changes the coupling cap after the first gain stage to set how much bass goes through, and the other half changes the feedback loop of the second Opamp stage, which changes how much bass and gain there is.


Interesting. Is one more like adding a TS, while the other is more like adding something else?


----------



## thraxil

OK. Not exactly *my* NGD, but sort of. My partner, who has never played guitar before, came home after going out with her friends yesterday and basically said "you're covering my half of rent this month because I spent all my money on a guitar. Also, you're giving me guitar lessons now."

Basically, they wandered into a guitar shop on Denmark Street and she fell in love with a guitar and bought it. There's a little bit more background here. Lately she's been "pimping me out" (her words) to her hairdresser friend; I've been giving her some basic guitar lessons in exchange for her giving my partner haircuts. Apparently she's been watching the lessons and decided that she also wanted to learn to play guitar now.

It's a Gretsch Streamliner G2655T-P90 with a Bigsby in "metallic mint" finish. Seems like a pretty nice guitar. Light, plays easily and sounds good. She could've done worse. My main criticism though is that it seems like it has tuning stability issues. If you so much as breathe on the Bigsby, it knocks it out of tune. I've never had a guitar with a Bigsby before so I need to do a bit of research on whether there are tricks to getting that to stay in tune. (I also haven't done any basic setup/inspection stuff on it yet like checking the nut slots, etc. it might just need a little work). My other (minor) complaint is that the pots on it have awful tapers. From 1-9 it does nothing at all, and then the entire sweep is in the 9-10 range. Normally, I'd just swap them out for better pots, but I kind of don't want to have to do electronics work through the f-hole on a semi-hollow.


----------



## odibrom

thraxil said:


> OK. Not exactly *my* NGD, but sort of. My partner, who has never played guitar before, came home after going out with her friends yesterday and basically said "you're covering my half of rent this month because I spent all my money on a guitar. Also, you're giving me guitar lessons now."
> 
> Basically, they wandered into a guitar shop on Denmark Street and she fell in love with a guitar and bought it. There's a little bit more background here. Lately she's been "pimping me out" (her words) to her hairdresser friend; I've been giving her some basic guitar lessons in exchange for her giving my partner haircuts. Apparently she's been watching the lessons and decided that she also wanted to learn to play guitar now.
> 
> It's a Gretsch Streamliner G2655T-P90 with a Bigsby in "metallic mint" finish. Seems like a pretty nice guitar. Light, plays easily and sounds good. She could've done worse. My main criticism though is that it seems like it has tuning stability issues. If you so much as breathe on the Bigsby, it knocks it out of tune. I've never had a guitar with a Bigsby before so I need to do a bit of research on whether there are tricks to getting that to stay in tune. (I also haven't done any basic setup/inspection stuff on it yet like checking the nut slots, etc. it might just need a little work). My other (minor) complaint is that the pots on it have awful tapers. From 1-9 it does nothing at all, and then the entire sweep is in the 9-10 range. Normally, I'd just swap them out for better pots, but I kind of don't want to have to do electronics work through the f-hole on a semi-hollow.



Check the guitar's tuners as well, a friend of mine bought an expensive Gretsch a few years ago and its tuners were really meh... I mean, shitty feeling and inconsistent. One gets used to MIJ guitars and all the rest seems to be lower quality...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thraxil said:


> OK. Not exactly *my* NGD, but sort of. My partner, who has never played guitar before, came home after going out with her friends yesterday and basically said "you're covering my half of rent this month because I spent all my money on a guitar. Also, you're giving me guitar lessons now."
> 
> Basically, they wandered into a guitar shop on Denmark Street and she fell in love with a guitar and bought it. There's a little bit more background here. Lately she's been "pimping me out" (her words) to her hairdresser friend; I've been giving her some basic guitar lessons in exchange for her giving my partner haircuts. Apparently she's been watching the lessons and decided that she also wanted to learn to play guitar now.
> 
> It's a Gretsch Streamliner G2655T-P90 with a Bigsby in "metallic mint" finish. Seems like a pretty nice guitar. Light, plays easily and sounds good. She could've done worse. My main criticism though is that it seems like it has tuning stability issues. If you so much as breathe on the Bigsby, it knocks it out of tune. I've never had a guitar with a Bigsby before so I need to do a bit of research on whether there are tricks to getting that to stay in tune. (I also haven't done any basic setup/inspection stuff on it yet like checking the nut slots, etc. it might just need a little work). My other (minor) complaint is that the pots on it have awful tapers. From 1-9 it does nothing at all, and then the entire sweep is in the 9-10 range. Normally, I'd just swap them out for better pots, but I kind of don't want to have to do electronics work through the f-hole on a semi-hollow.


bigsbys are doodoo for stability, like most nonlocking trems ime. Locking tuners and graphite in the nut slots should help though. You should also check if the nut slots are cut properly for the strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thraxil said:


> OK. Not exactly *my* NGD, but sort of. My partner, who has never played guitar before, came home after going out with her friends yesterday and basically said "you're covering my half of rent this month because I spent all my money on a guitar. Also, you're giving me guitar lessons now."
> 
> Basically, they wandered into a guitar shop on Denmark Street and she fell in love with a guitar and bought it. There's a little bit more background here. Lately she's been "pimping me out" (her words) to her hairdresser friend; I've been giving her some basic guitar lessons in exchange for her giving my partner haircuts. Apparently she's been watching the lessons and decided that she also wanted to learn to play guitar now.
> 
> It's a Gretsch Streamliner G2655T-P90 with a Bigsby in "metallic mint" finish. Seems like a pretty nice guitar. Light, plays easily and sounds good. She could've done worse. My main criticism though is that it seems like it has tuning stability issues. If you so much as breathe on the Bigsby, it knocks it out of tune. I've never had a guitar with a Bigsby before so I need to do a bit of research on whether there are tricks to getting that to stay in tune. (I also haven't done any basic setup/inspection stuff on it yet like checking the nut slots, etc. it might just need a little work). My other (minor) complaint is that the pots on it have awful tapers. From 1-9 it does nothing at all, and then the entire sweep is in the 9-10 range. Normally, I'd just swap them out for better pots, but I kind of don't want to have to do electronics work through the f-hole on a semi-hollow.



The stock nuts and bridge saddles on these are awful, and I'm a huge Gretsch fan.

Grab the proper GraphTech saddle set and nut, and you should have significantly better stability for like $50.

The import Gretsch stuff are good platforms, the woodwork and fretwork and even pickups are solid, but corners are obviously cut on the bridge, nut, electronic components.

Pro tip for replacing the electronics: tie some string or wire or whatever around the shaft of the pot or switch, when you pull the electronics (usually through the bridge pickup route, the string will get pulled through the holes. Wire it up, swap the string onto the newly wired components and then pull the pots and stuff into place. Easy peasy.


----------



## Mourguitars

Thanks for the link Shask !

Mike


----------



## Shask

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. Is one more like adding a TS, while the other is more like adding something else?


Mostly cutting pre-gain bass and increasing the gain.


----------



## mmr007

Decided to branch out...leave my comfort zone....now to start sourcing replacement parts


----------



## gunch

Want a new Revstar or D Series Idolmaker 

Want an Archon 50 combo or Orange Super Crush combo


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still kicking myself over not grabbing an e-ii m-1 in candy apple red. Oh well guess i just have to wait and get another aristides


----------



## thraxil

MaxOfMetal said:


> The stock nuts and bridge saddles on these are awful, and I'm a huge Gretsch fan.
> 
> Grab the proper GraphTech saddle set and nut, and you should have significantly better stability for like $50.
> 
> The import Gretsch stuff are good platforms, the woodwork and fretwork and even pickups are solid, but corners are obviously cut on the bridge, nut, electronic components.



Thanks. Yeah, I stretched the strings and that seems to have settled it quite a bit. It still goes a bit out of tune after a song or two but it's more tolerable. I'll probably swap out the nut and saddles for her when it's time for her first string change. I still feel like a bigsby is a bad choice on a beginners' guitar. I'd have her take it back to the shop and swap it for one with a fixed bridge, but they don't make that model in the same color and she's completely in love with the look of the guitar. I just remember my first guitar when I was a teenager that was a crappy strat copy with a floating bridge that I didn't know how to setup and how frustrating it was to feel like I spent more time tuning my guitar than learning to play it.


----------



## gunch

thraxil said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I stretched the strings and that seems to have settled it quite a bit. It still goes a bit out of tune after a song or two but it's more tolerable. I'll probably swap out the nut and saddles for her when it's time for her first string change. I still feel like a bigsby is a bad choice on a beginners' guitar. I'd have her take it back to the shop and swap it for one with a fixed bridge, but they don't make that model in the same color and she's completely in love with the look of the guitar. I just remember my first guitar when I was a teenager that was a crappy strat copy with a floating bridge that I didn't know how to setup and how frustrating it was to feel like I spent more time tuning my guitar than learning to play it.



Bigsby delete, swap the tom out for a wraparound that will fit the studs


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Found a boden standard with duncans on Reverb for dirt cheap so I can finally give one a good long-term try without the GC sales associate hovering nearby

Then the 4th of July sale happened and I now also have another Suhr Modern Terra on the way, hopefully it's as good as I remember because the first one I had is one of only 2 or 3 guitars I've ever regretted selling.


----------



## technomancer

Some 3rd Power Mag Frag pickups... their sale got me. Got a set of singles for the blue strat build I'm working on and a Riot Studio just to try out.


----------



## Millul

AmperoOne on the way


----------



## narad

Hmmm.... tempting...


----------



## Guitarjon

Got my Quad Cortex, here's an unboxing:



I'm working on my first impressions video. I'm going to compare it to my Mesa Rectifier in that video with both the amp models and a capture. Should be fun! Spoiler: loving this thing mostly but it's ot yet perfect.

I also ordered a second LTD Phoenix Black Metal (sold my Ibanez RGIR9FME). I love my first one so much but the Fishman isn't always what I need. So I'm going to put a Duncan JB in it. I never replaced a Fishman with a passive pickup before but it should be easy. Just one volume pot. I ordered a 500k CTS pot, figure it's all I need...


----------



## jarledge

just picked up a Marshall valvestate 8100 model. On god, it slaps. No cap. 
Seriously though, it is actually is a lot better than I thought it might be. I can see why it was used albums and blended in with other amps to fill out a mix. 
I just needed to clean it up and put some deoxit in the pots. I'll need to change out one of the pots because one of the shafts broke off but that isn't a big deal.


----------



## ItWillDo

After a long search, finally found an EBMM JP12-6 in good condition (in New Zealand of all places ). 

NGD soon!


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> One of the few things I REALLY want but have no place to put and have been too lazy to chase down



Cab arrived today. Amazing. I was having regret the whole time afterwards, even if I can resell it, it's a huge pain to arrange. And what are the odds it's really any different to the Bogner with '69/71 pulsonics? But it's way better. Smoother, deeper. Playing notes way up is just pleasant to listen to. Switch over to the Bogner cab and it was immediately brighter/brasher/ more presence and tighter, a bit louder from where I was standing. When I turned the mids down about 40%, treble down by like 70%, presence down by like 30%, I was kind of getting them in the same zone but still the higher notes weren't quite as pleasant. I'll keep trying EQ-wise, but immediate impression was damn, (a) those old cabs, or (b) those straight cabs, or (c) those speakers that may have been wired in better than the hack job I did.

Only probably is it smells like old cab, and it's really filling up my whole living room with it.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Cab arrived today. Amazing. I was having regret the whole time afterwards, even if I can resell it, it's a huge pain to arrange. And what are the odds it's really any different to the Bogner with '69/71 pulsonics? But it's way better. Smoother, deeper. Playing notes way up is just pleasant to listen to. Switch over to the Bogner cab and it was immediately brighter/brasher/ more presence and tighter, a bit louder from where I was standing. When I turned the mids down about 40%, treble down by like 70%, presence down by like 30%, I was kind of getting them in the same zone but still the higher notes weren't quite as pleasant. I'll keep trying EQ-wise, but immediate impression was damn, (a) those old cabs, or (b) those straight cabs, or (c) those speakers that may have been wired in better than the hack job I did.
> 
> Only probably is it smells like old cab, and it's really filling up my whole living room with it.



Cabs aren't really much different in build, but the speakers and straight vs slant cab definitely makes a difference in what you hear. The straight / slant if you think about it a slant cab is pointing the top two speakers either at your head or at the reflective surface of your ceiling depending on where you are in the room.

I've talked to a bunch of guys that have said there really is a difference with the older vs newer speakers as well. The guy that is Blackmore-obsessed that built the mini Major I have and the hand-wired versions of the Blackmore treble booster and the TP-1011 preamp actually A/B'ed the appropriate Scumbacks and old Celestions and said even the Scumbacks which are the closest out there are substantially different when played side-by-side.

Cool that you found them and are liking them


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Cabs aren't really much different in build, but the speakers and straight vs slant cab definitely makes a difference in what you hear. The straight / slant if you think about it a slant cab is pointing the top two speakers either at your head or at the reflective surface of your ceiling depending on where you are in the room.
> 
> I've talked to a bunch of guys that have said there really is a difference with the older vs newer speakers as well. The guy that is Blackmore-obsessed that built the mini Major I have and the hand-wired versions of the Blackmore treble booster and the TP-1011 preamp actually A/B'ed the appropriate Scumbacks and old Celestions and said even the Scumbacks which are the closest out there are substantially different when played side-by-side.
> 
> Cool that you found them and are liking them



Yea, even when I get my head down right in line with the speakers the difference is still really surprising. I guess it could be the cab if the internal baffle is different or the speakers interact differently being on 2 different planes in the angled one.

The speakers though here should be pretty comparable, or, the Bogner has the older ones. I'm just not totally sure what model/cone they all have - the Bogner has all 4 pulsonic cones, two 69s imported from bygonetones, the other two early 70s pulsonics bought in Japan, one with a repair. The Marshall has 4 speakers that look original in the listing, and some had t1211 stamps on the legs, but I haven't opened it up yet to see what the cones are. I guess 73-74 was when they transitioned out of the pulsonics. So it's weird in that I wasn't expecting much difference speaker-wise, and therefore not much difference overall, yet... here we are.

And by good sounding I should clarify that I basically just mean led zeppelin 

But ya, I had a scumback M75 or something in my old elmwood combo and it wasn't particularly vintage sounding. I always thought the warehouse speakers had some of the closest to my ears (in youtube vids).


----------



## Kosthrash

When I save up enough money, I'll grab a Laboga Mr Hector...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying to decide if I get a 5-string bass I've been thinking about getting or a Schecter Solo. Kinda miss owning a Les Paul.


----------



## SamSam

I should be receiving a large package filled with digitech pedals next week.

Nine of the eu shops seemed to be able to offer a clear availability date on the whammy DT or riccochet and I had both on back order with gear4music.

The stock on whammy V's began dwindling and theh sold 4 overnight. I'm with only two left in stock I panic prderes one which was posted a few days ago.

All of a sudden today the DT and ricochet appear back in stock and I get update on those two orders


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

SamSam said:


> I should be receiving a large package filled with digitech pedals next week.
> 
> Nine of the eu shops seemed to be able to offer a clear availability date on the whammy DT or riccochet and I had both on back order with gear4music.
> 
> The stock on whammy V's began dwindling and theh sold 4 overnight. I'm with only two left in stock I panic prderes one which was posted a few days ago.
> 
> All of a sudden today the DT and ricochet appear back in stock and I get update on those two orders


The Whammy DT is great. I use it for some whammy bar ideas as well as tuning changes.


----------



## SamSam

The DT really covers so much ground for my intended use and the ricochet seems like a fun little pedal have have for quick manual pitch effects without the size of the original. 

I'll have to do a whammy family photo when they arrive


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

SamSam said:


> The DT really covers so much ground for my intended use and the ricochet seems like a fun little pedal have have for quick manual pitch effects without the size of the original.
> 
> I'll have to do a whammy family photo when they arrive


Please do, so I can call you Tom Morello in the future. Lol


----------



## SamSam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Please do, so I can call you Tom Morello in the future. Lol


See now you're putting pressure on to procure vintage whammys!


----------



## StevenC

I want a new guitar and a new cabinet. 

So I ordered a rack case.


----------



## budda

Some PAFs and maybe a mastery bridge at some point.


----------



## MFB

I've been on a weird synth kick lately, just looking at mini controllers, nothing overly fancy; I'm blaming that DOOM GDC conference, but I think it's just money burning a hole in my pocket too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I miss having a G&L ASAT, so yeah, might have to remedy that soon.







Then again, I've been recording some bass stuff out of boredom and REALLY do want a low B (A?) string, so the 5-string bass keeps looking tempting.


----------



## Shask

MFB said:


> I've been on a weird synth kick lately, just looking at mini controllers, nothing overly fancy; I'm blaming that DOOM GDC conference, but I think it's just money burning a hole in my pocket too.


I recently updated all my software licenses, and pulled out my MIDI controllers and MicroKorg. I have been on a synth kick also, lol.


----------



## protest

Probably putting a deposit down soon on my first full custom build.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Revv G4 to finish off the set. The G2 and G3 sound great, so I'm sure the G4 will sound awesome too.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Diezel VH4 on the way


----------



## MFB

Shask said:


> I recently updated all my software licenses, and pulled out my MIDI controllers and MicroKorg. I have been on a synth kick also, lol.



Looks like the Akai MPK Mini is in store locally, so I'm gonna throw down some coin for it. The main intent of this is just to have something small and portable to play around with for sounds, and that seems to do exactly what I'm looking for, and if I never use it then it cost me next to nothing.


----------



## Shask

MFB said:


> Looks like the Akai MPK Mini is in store locally, so I'm gonna throw down some coin for it. The main intent of this is just to have something small and portable to play around with for sounds, and that seems to do exactly what I'm looking for, and if I never use it then it cost me next to nothing.


I have the first version of this, and it is good. Very useful and works well. It is the one I had to fix recently because the USB jack got bent years ago, and I got it back out a week or 2 ago and took it apart and replaced the USB jack. Like new, lol.


----------



## Matt08642

It's happening!


----------



## ibzprestige

Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 110332
> 
> 
> It's happening!


what is it!!?


----------



## budda

ibzprestige said:


> what is it!!?


From ibanez rules, duh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> From ibanez rules, duh.


A GIO? nice.


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was looking at the G&L but then remembered this existed.  Anyone tried one of these JMs yet? I've been super tempted for awhile.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Bought a GSP1101 as a backup. I know it's outdated and nothing special compared to current modelers, but I love mine, and they're cheap (if you watch and wait). But mainly because I have an OCD thing where when I find something I really like that they don't make any more, I'm compelled to buy two.


----------



## thebeesknees22

i went ahead and picked up an expansion bundle for SD3. I went with Decades, Death & Darkness, and progressive foundry.
I think i'm having option paralysis now lol So many kits.... 


I'm done done done now with plugins and vst's. I'm going back to buying guitars next year.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was looking at the G&L but then remembered this existed.  Anyone tried one of these JMs yet? I've been super tempted for awhile.



The Jedi in me says you don't need it, focus on your playing skills, grow as a guitar player...

The Mandalorian in me says _this is the way_... which has become the SSO moto...


----------



## Matt08642

ibzprestige said:


> what is it!!?





budda said:


> From ibanez rules, duh.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A GIO? nice.



RG550DY! Can't wait to attempt to take some photos of it, I hear it's kinda tough


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> The Jedi in me says you don't need it, focus on your playing skills, grow as a guitar player...
> 
> The Mandalorian in me says _this is the way_... which has become the SSO moto...


I mean... most of the Jedi were killed off. Not sure if I wanna heed their advice.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean... most of the Jedi were killed off. Not sure if I wanna heed their advice.


Most of the Jedi deserved it, foolish blind believers in old religions... but then again, Mandalorians received a similar fait as well... again, foolish blind believers in old religions... all by the hands of the same foe... absolutist corporate capitalism... which is making you desire that guitar with propaganda...


----------



## nickgray

I've been having this weird lust for a black LP with a thick neck tuned to B standard. For extra evil riffage.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nickgray said:


> I've been having this weird lust for a black LP with a thick neck tuned to B standard. For extra evil riffage.
> 
> View attachment 110422


Oh damn didn't realize they also put the good headstock on the studios
TBH The Studio is pretty underrated. I was pretty big into Clawfinger and I'm like 99% sure most of their catalog was recorded with Les Paul Studios.


----------



## ibzprestige

Matt08642 said:


> RG550DY! Can't wait to attempt to take some photos of it, I hear it's kinda tough


Nice I got one from Rich last year, one of my favorite guitars! And yeah it's super hard to take photos of!


----------



## nickgray

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh damn didn't realize they also put the good headstock on the studios
> TBH The Studio is pretty underrated



Yeah, Studios look pretty good by themselves, I don't really get the obsession with the binding, it doesn't make guitars look automatically better.

Meanwhile, I've photoshoped the fretboard, and it looks pretty damn badass stained. The hardware is chrome, but it looks like blackened chrome in this pic, would've been extra cool if it was black chrome for real.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nickgray said:


> Yeah, Studios look pretty good by themselves, I don't really get the obsession with the binding, it doesn't make guitars look automatically better.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've photoshoped the fretboard, and it looks pretty damn badass stained. The hardware is chrome, but it looks like blackened chrome in this pic, would've been extra cool if it was black chrome for real.
> 
> View attachment 110423


...Well shit. 
This is also on the "considering to buy next" list.  I still even have a bottle of leather dye.


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Well shit.
> This is also on the "considering to buy next" list.  I still even have a bottle of leather dye.


Have you tried leather dye? I’ve been wondering how well that stuff works on fretboards. Keda dye is amazing for wood and cheap but it almost always requires a finish sanding afterwards because it’s typically done with water.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> Have you tried leather dye? I’ve been wondering how well that stuff works on fretboards. Keda dye is amazing for wood and cheap but it almost always requires a finish sanding afterwards because it’s typically done with water.


I've always used leather dye and I thought it works pretty good. Gotta deal with residue for a bit though afterwardsa.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

youngthrasher9 said:


> Have you tried leather dye? I’ve been wondering how well that stuff works on fretboards. Keda dye is amazing for wood and cheap but it almost always requires a finish sanding afterwards because it’s typically done with water.


leather dye works quite well for fretboards ime. I dye all of my brown fretboards with it. Clean up is pretty easy compared to oil based stains or india ink.


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> leather dye works quite well for fretboards ime. I dye all of my brown fretboards with it. Clean up is pretty easy compared to oil based stains or india ink.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've always used leather dye and I thought it works pretty good. Gotta deal with residue for a bit though afterwardsa.


Good to know! I’ve played a few of the Jackson JS32T series lately with the amaranth fretboard and I find the amaranth to be a tonal/feel improvement over the cheap rosewood but it’s still shit brown depending on the guitar. I think I’ll try the leather dye on the fretboard if/when I buy one. 

Off subject, but I normally shoot a little higher on the import spectrum. I played 3-4 of these JS guitars and couldn’t find a damn thing quality wise that wasn’t acceptable. The sanding on the natural bodied models I tried was a *hair* imperfect but for $299 brand new or even less used IDGAF. I may even just resand/re-oil it if I should end up with one that’s not perfect. It’ll cost me like $580 with added brand new hardware and electronics if I go this route and I haven’t been seeing jack fucking shit in that range with name brand pickups on the used market.


----------



## Jake

Just snagged a black RGA321f....again. My 4th (maybe 5th?) RGA321 overall. 

I'll never escape the allure of them no matter how hard I try to branch out


----------



## creepymcpeepers

Something with 7 strings and I think I have preety much learned strat shape is gonna be my go to for now on. Probably just a hard tail. I Wana learn more korn songs I never learned a lot of it back in the day. I apologize but I stick to the old stuff from when I was younger I do like new bands to. I hope to figure out the cheapest way to recreate their modulation. Is digitech whammy for sure gone? Do I have to get one used?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

creepymcpeepers said:


> Something with 7 strings and I think I have preety much learned strat shape is gonna be my go to for now on. Probably just a hard tail. I Wana learn more korn songs I never learned a lot of it back in the day. I apologize but I stick to the old stuff from when I was younger I do like new bands to. I hope to figure out the cheapest way to recreate their modulation. Is digitech whammy for sure gone? Do I have to get one used?


You may still find "new" ones on Reverb?


----------



## creepymcpeepers

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You may still find "new" ones on Reverb?


i was happy with my first reverb purchase of the behringer fcb 1010 still havent got it working properly but everything works on it.... actually thinking of looking into a easier midi controller with a better customer support. any suggestions? also do you think if i just bought a wah pedal and used it with the petrucci plug in it would work good?


----------



## creepymcpeepers

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You may still find "new" ones on Reverb?


i know it has one on there i just hate learning how to use all this stuff


----------



## Turd Ferguson

creepymcpeepers said:


> Something with 7 strings and I think I have preety much learned strat shape is gonna be my go to for now on. Probably just a hard tail. I Wana learn more korn songs I never learned a lot of it back in the day. I apologize but I stick to the old stuff from when I was younger I do like new bands to. I hope to figure out the cheapest way to recreate their modulation. Is digitech whammy for sure gone? Do I have to get one used?



Amazon, Sweetwater and at least one seller on Reverb all have new ones in stock (Whammy 5).


----------



## creepymcpeepers

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was looking at the G&L but then remembered this existed.  Anyone tried one of these JMs yet? I've been super tempted for awhile.


 my friend has one of the baritone ones its modded as much as it can be its really kool.


----------



## Matt08642

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was looking at the G&L but then remembered this existed.  Anyone tried one of these JMs yet? I've been super tempted for awhile.



This series is more interesting than most Fender stuff to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah it's hard to choose between that and the Epi. Leaning more towards the Epi because I need a Les Paul again.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The store that's getting my Saz repaired just happens to have an Irish Bouzouki in stock. I got to see one of my favourite composers use one live so I've been wanting one for a while. Looks like I'll be walking away with 2 instruments on my next visit.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought 2 sets of Quads EL34....Apex matched and burned in 

They came back down to $100 again after insane prices

Im set gear wise , but congrats to all make some nice purchases !

Enjoy

Mike


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mourguitars said:


> Bought 2 sets of Quads EL34....Apex matched and burned in
> 
> They came back down to $100 again after insane prices
> 
> Im set gear wise , but congrats to all make some nice purchases !
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Mike


Hey was it you that bought the Eurotubes bias probe/meter?


----------



## Mourguitars

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hey was it you that bought the Eurotubes bias probe/meter?



I bought the TAD ...that one has some bad probes on one side cause it reads real real low...i swapped it to some higher reading tubes and they read low...so it has to be the probes and of course its out of warranty ...doesnt get used much

I bought this one off Amazon



I like this one a lot...does the job and reads as well as the good half of the TAD....same readings

The Eurotubes one was out of stock when i was looking to buy...i hear they are great tho !

Mike


----------



## rokket2005

I bought some fabfilter plugs today cause I'm an idiot


----------



## budda

Finally tried a york audio pack. Doesnt work for all my presets (didnt try every option, theres tons) but it’s interesting. Probably try his Orange pack later.


----------



## Ribboz

Bought a Fulldrive 2 Moset. I used to own one over a decade ago, but sold it to buy a KOT. Had that itch to try it again.


----------



## ATRguitar91

budda said:


> Finally tried a york audio pack. Doesnt work for all my presets (didnt try every option, theres tons) but it’s interesting. Probably try his Orange pack later.


The DV-77 and Mesa OS 412 are the best I've ever come across compared to Ownhammer, ML Sound Labs, and the mess of free IR's I've found over the years. They just sound more natural and flat to my ear.


----------



## budda

ATRguitar91 said:


> The DV-77 and Mesa OS 412 are the best I've ever come across compared to Ownhammer, ML Sound Labs, and the mess of free IR's I've found over the years. They just sound more natural and flat to my ear.


I got the marshall MV pack. Naturally i spend most of my time on presets using orange 212 irs


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> The DV-77 and Mesa OS 412 are the best I've ever come across compared to Ownhammer, ML Sound Labs, and the mess of free IR's I've found over the years. They just sound more natural and flat to my ear.


I've been thinking of getting the Engl DV-77 sim from Two Notes. I wonder how they compare.


----------



## StevenC

Finally!


----------



## Leviathus

Got an FM3 headed my way. Pretty stoked.


----------



## MFB

Leviathus said:


> Got an FM3 headed my way. Pretty stoked.



We'll put your Axe FX cult membership card in the mail


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> We'll put your Axe FX cult membership card in the mail


----------



## MFB

I mean, I denied it before, then I bought myself one and even without making any of my own presets on it (from sheer laziness) it's a powerful Kool-Aid being able to jump between so many sounds


----------



## Tree

Incoming. First ESP I'll have actually owned myself, so I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The store that's getting my Saz repaired just happens to have an Irish Bouzouki in stock. I got to see one of my favourite composers use one live so I've been wanting one for a while. Looks like I'll be walking away with 2 instruments on my next visit.



Picked up the Saz, only to be told that I was a few hours too late. The bouzouki was gone, along with a few other world instruments purchased to what was described to me by the store as 'my long lost best friend'. 

All good, since they order these models regularly so they put one on reserve for me. They also offered to sell me the Greek bouzoukis but one instrument at a time. 

Oh well, I guess I'll order some more Red Bishop Magik Arms.


----------



## Ribboz

I think it's time I get an Axe Fx. FM3 4 cable method into my SLO. Maybe in a few months.

Here's my thought process. I want an improvement on my G Major. So I looked for pedals that could replace it. When I added up their cost, I said "Wait an FM3 is the same price". Plus the preamps would be really fun.


----------



## Metropolis

DiMarzio Illuminator for the bridge of my RG565 Genesis, and a white ClipLock strap. I was playing with the idea of having something flashy with the strap, like neon green or one of those Steve Vai swirled ClipLocks in blue, but no... just keep it simple and classy.


----------



## SamSam

These all arrived today.

Digitechception.


----------



## Gmork

Well i didnt expect this! What a pleasant turn of events! 
Was downtown for physiotherapy session cuz my back is fugged and while i was down there decided to pop into the pawnshop like i always do and THERE IT WAS! 
A squier shell pink paranormal offset telecaster! Never been into tele shapes but THIS?! this is Glorious! 

Bla bla bla, im currently selling my sea green (yuck) squier vintage modified jaguar for the same price (not quite mint) 

I show em a pic and give info and ask if they might trade and it sounds promising (their "guitar guy" isnt in atm but will be back soon) i run home, clean up my jag and run back and boom guitar man WILL TRADE! 

So say hello to my new pinky boi!!


----------



## oakentower

5150 Iconic head in ivory is en route


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Looks like this is going to be my next tremolo pedal. 






Also my next delay for the mini pedalboard. I've currently got a Wampler Ethereal, while simple and sounds awesome is a little limited in features. Then Andy Timmons comes along and releases a small echo/delay unit with a ton of extra stuff and an additional footswitch. Time to make the switch.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Might start picking up components (pickups and other electronics) for the Strat I've wanted to do for over a decade. 

I've wanted to wire up a Strat that would let me easily hot swap loaded pickguards in and out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> Might start picking up components (pickups and other electronics) for the Strat I've wanted to do for over a decade.
> 
> I've wanted to wire up a Strat that would let me easily hot swap loaded pickguards in and out.


2 point trem will make it easier.


----------



## StevenC

Kyle Jordan said:


> Might start picking up components (pickups and other electronics) for the Strat I've wanted to do for over a decade.
> 
> I've wanted to wire up a Strat that would let me easily hot swap loaded pickguards in and out.


Get a Vega Trem


----------



## budda

Wowza. Paid for my pafs and he had them build and shipped in 48 hours.

“Holy F david blaine!” (Iykyk)


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> Get a Vega Trem



Are these really that good? I was looking at them a bit but the price is pretty steep for what they are


----------



## StevenC

technomancer said:


> Are these really that good? I was looking at them a bit but the price is pretty steep for what they are


I have no idea, but Adrian Belew uses them, Ron Thorn seemed to rate them, and they look cool as hell.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 2 point trem will make it easier.





StevenC said:


> Get a Vega Trem



I’m leaning towards some type of Floyd, since my ideal Strat is a bit more Superstrat in places, but I’m not fully committed to a specific bridge just yet. 

I’ll check out the Vega. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> I’m leaning towards some type of Floyd, since my ideal Strat is a bit more Superstrat in places, but I’m not fully committed to a specific bridge just yet.
> 
> I’ll check out the Vega. Thanks for the recommendation.


A 2 point vs a 6 screw will make it much easier to slack the strings and swap pickguards. Ask me how I know.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Are these really that good? I was looking at them a bit but the price is pretty steep for what they are



They are very well made, especially compared to Hipshot Contours or what you find on USA Strats of various series. 

But I don't think they're any easier to use or keep any better tune.

It's like going for a Lockmeister over an OFR, it feels like a more premium product, but the returns aren't any better IRL.


----------



## narad

Going to pick up a JVM 410 + 4x12 on Tuesday. Now I will have a 100% perfect model of what every bloody guitar shop in Tokyo gives you to try stuff through (when they have something better than a jazz chorus, at least).


----------



## StevenC

"FS: Bogner Ecstacy 100B (not 101B) Steven was right" 

- @narad in 3 weeks time


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> "FS: Bogner Ecstacy 100B (not 101B) Steven was right"
> 
> - @narad in 3 weeks time



"Where'd the SSO memes thread go?"

- @narad right now


----------



## John

I just got the humbucker pickup set I special ordered from Dominger, after a brief waiting period. I'm looking forward to putting this set to use.









narad said:


> "Where'd the SSO memes thread go?"



The thread was pulled because he insisted on not following the rules.


----------



## narad

John said:


> The thread was pulled because he insisted on not following the rules.



He watched "Maverick" one time and now he's like this.


----------



## John

narad said:


> He watched "Maverick" one time and now he's like this.



Maverick, you say? Indeed that is crazy. Like Mel Gibson.


----------



## Tree

Random turn of events: I found an open box deal on a set of Fishman Abasis, so I guess those are on the way. 

Now to find an appropriate 5-way switch since I’m running a 1V setup and no tone knob.


----------



## Crungy

Tree said:


> Random turn of events: I found an open box deal on a set of Fishman Abasis, so I guess those are on the way.
> 
> Now to find an appropriate 5-way switch since I’m running a 1V setup and no tone knob.


----------



## Tree

Crungy said:


> View attachment 110783




No, I need the new switch to get all the voicing options  

I needs them single coil tones!


----------



## Crungy

Just pound it in and sort it out later


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was close to impulse buying a Kramer Pacer... Then I saw the nut width. Goddammit. 

So Les Paul is still on the menu.


----------



## rokket2005

What are people's general experience with Bigsbys? I'm looking at something pretty cool now but it has a Bigsby, which makes it more cool while also making me want it less.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rokket2005 said:


> What are people's general experience with Bigsbys? I'm looking at something pretty cool now but it has a Bigsby, which makes it more cool while also making me want it less.



They are what they are, a very basic system with some quirks. 

The most important thing is to have a well cut, low friction nut, but also the same as far as the saddles go. On my Gretsch and Gibson guitars with Bigsbys I replace both the bridge saddles and nut with GraphTech stuff. Stay away from anything "roller" unless you want to clean it religiously. 

Other than that, string changes can be interesting if it's an old school "peg" style and not through-bar.

If you don't really use the trem much, it'll stay in tune fine, just like anything else, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## rokket2005

I'm mostly concerned with how much it might affect the sound vs. the same guitar with a stoptail. I'll use the trem a little, but if it affects the sound or introduces ringing in the same way a jag/jazzmaster bridge does it'd be a bummer. If it was a vibramate I'd probably just swap it, but it looks like a regular bigsby to me.


----------



## STRHelvete

I'm actually considering cancelling my order for this.



I don't really need it and I've got 5 guitars, that's actually a bit much considering I don't even play one of them much at all. I have a strong feeling it will be a novelty guitar I won't touch much. I'd still need locking tuners on it and a possible pickup swap. I dunno..I'd rather spend 2k+ on something else


----------



## budda

2k you say? Used axefx 3 you say?


----------



## STRHelvete

budda said:


> 2k you say? Used axefx 3 you say?


I'm good on gear. I'm honestly considering selling my Helix floor model. I NEVER use it. I'm not doing live shows so I don't need live gear. Helix Native suits me just fine


----------



## gunch

If you were after the heaviest Marshall tones (not necessarily tightest) what would you be looking for? real marshal models like a dsl, jmv, or jcm 900 or modded designs like splawn, Friedman, Cameron, wizard, etc?


----------



## budda

STRHelvete said:


> I'm good on gear. I'm honestly considering selling my Helix floor model. I NEVER use it. I'm not doing live shows so I don't need live gear. Helix Native suits me just fine


I said what i said.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> If you were after the heaviest Marshall tones (not necessarily tightest) what would you be looking for? real marshal models like a dsl, jmv, or jcm 900 or modded designs like splawn, Friedman, Cameron, wizard, etc?


Official: JVM, or JCM800 w/ a Legendary Tones Hot Mod
Modded: ...Honestly all the ones you listed.  I think Friedman and Splawn would be the heaviest. Shit I've even seen some guys use the previously-mentioned Hot Mod on lower-gain modded Marshalls like the Friedman Runt.


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> If you were after the heaviest Marshall tones (not necessarily tightest) what would you be looking for? real marshal models like a dsl, jmv, or jcm 900 or modded designs like splawn, Friedman, Cameron, wizard, etc?


Some of the heaviest marshall tones come from cleanish marshalls with great drive pedals in front. Grab a jcm800, SD1, rat and life clone and go.


----------



## gunch

budda said:


> Some of the heaviest marshall tones come from cleanish marshalls with great drive pedals in front. Grab a jcm800, SD1, rat and life clone and go.


When you’re doing that are you adding gain with the SD1 or using like a tube screamer with the drive on 0 

Also what’s a life clone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> When you’re doing that are you adding gain with the SD1 or using like a tube screamer with the drive on 0
> 
> Also what’s a life clone


Basically a pedal that combines an octave fuzz with a Rat


----------



## Accoun

gunch said:


> When you’re doing that are you adding gain with the SD1 or using like a tube screamer with the drive on 0
> 
> Also what’s a life clone



I assume an EQD Life Pedal clone, since the originals were both limited release. And as mentioned, it's a RAT with an additional octave (and a clan boost afterwards, if we're being overly detailed).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> When you’re doing that are you adding gain with the SD1 or using like a tube screamer with the drive on 0
> 
> Also what’s a life clone


Fuck what Jazzy is telling you! (Love ya, Jazzy) What you need to do is this: Cleanish Marshall (right at the point where you can get some drive picking harder, but clean when picking softer; the edge of breakup point), then TWO SD-1 pedals with quite a bit of gain on both. The first one should have the tone at zero and the second with tone at 10. 

Criss Oliva will thank you later.


----------



## DestroyMankind

FLESH ROT


At it's core was the Ampeg VH140c but don't be fooled, I couldn't help myself but to make a few tweaks to better fit my taste. I found the circuit to be a bit darker than I prefer so first up was adjustments to the filtering. While I was in there tuning it, I have adjusted the tapers on the...



thisheavyearth.com




I've got one of these on preorder in neon green.


----------



## narad

Just accidentally bought(/won) a Diezel Herbert. Hmm.


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> When you’re doing that are you adding gain with the SD1 or using like a tube screamer with the drive on 0
> 
> Also what’s a life clone


Experiment - i would say everything at noon and go from there.


----------



## technomancer

Shocking one: I may actually move a few things out before buying anything else


----------



## sacguy71

I just bought a new Mesa Boogie Mark V 35 combo tube amp to use for recording, practice, lessons and live jams and so far really loving it! The massive crushing 2C+ mode is superb and what I was looking for to get the metal tones in a live rig. Now saving up for another nice 7 string or 8 string guitar but that will wait another year or two. The Mesa Mark V killed my GAS for the way more expensive Diezel amps.


----------



## /wrists

sacguy71 said:


> I just bought a new Mesa Boogie Mark V 35 combo tube amp to use for recording, practice, lessons and live jams and so far really loving it! The massive crushing 2C+ mode is superb and what I was looking for to get the metal tones in a live rig. Now saving up for another nice 7 string or 8 string guitar but that will wait another year or two. The Mesa Mark V killed my GAS for the way more expensive Diezel amps.


right so what's next


----------



## sacguy71

evade said:


> right so what's next



I want a Jackson USA Misha Mansoor 7 string or Jackson USA Chris Broderick 7 string guitar and maybe a custom 8 string or bass. I have enough amps that get me the wide range of tones now. Maybe get a Diezel VH4 pedal to use with the new Mesa amp. I also would not mind the new KSR Ceres preamp pedal and KSR power amp combo to use with my Orange 4x12 cab that is not being used.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp, bought one of those gretsch streamliner jets in baby blue. Guess I don't need to keep looking for a beater to play shit in e standard/drop d with anymore.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Just accidentally bought(/won) a Diezel Herbert. Hmm.



Make a phone clip of it through you new Mesa Halfback cab.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Make a phone clip of it through you new Mesa Halfback cab.



I guess they should both show up this/next week, but I have the Diezel 2x12 that I think will probably suit it better. I have a 2x12 vertical mesa cab with MC90s, and it can be on the harsh side. I kind of think the halfback will have a similar leaning, not sure it'll suit the Herbert too well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Reading about the hit-or-miss frets on Epis steered me away from them. Don't feel like dealing with fret jobs atm. 
Found something very similar, though. Good thing too because it was over half the price.


----------



## DarthV

Sold my Kemper, kind of thinking about finding a used Helix LT or just buying Native for the office setup.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Going to pick up a JVM 410 + 4x12 on Tuesday. Now I will have a 100% perfect model of what every bloody guitar shop in Tokyo gives you to try stuff through (when they have something better than a jazz chorus, at least).


The Miyaji guys had me play through some Fender amp. I forgot what ESP made me use.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> The Miyaji guys had me play through some Fender amp. I forgot what ESP made me use.



That's probably because you're playing some weird Japanese boutique, you got classified as a Fender guy. Probably put vemuram in the signal chain and tried to sell you on K&T pickups


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> That's probably because you're playing some weird Japanese boutique, you got classified as a Fender guy. Probably put vemuram in the signal chain and tried to sell you on K&T pickups


Almost. Guy wanted to sell me a Klon.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> Almost. Guy wanted to sell me a Klon.



Wow, you must dress nicer than me.


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Wow, you must dress nicer than me.


I had just bought a Bizen and pulled cash out of my pocket. I should bought all three they had sitting on a piano bench.


----------



## Millul

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fuck what Jazzy is telling you! (Love ya, Jazzy) What you need to do is this: Cleanish Marshall (right at the point where you can get some drive picking harder, but clean when picking softer; the edge of breakup point), then TWO SD-1 pedals with quite a bit of gain on both. The first one should have the tone at zero and the second with tone at 10.
> 
> Criss Oliva will thank you later.



You mention Criss -> I try this setup (on the Ampero) - will report how I like it


----------



## sacguy71

User Name said:


> im saving up to maybe get myself a custom made seven string. but im really looking for a nice tube stack.



that is exactly what I did after moving from a cramped apartment to large home. Love my Mezzabarba/Bogner Uberschall stack tube amp combo. Massive wall of sound and no neighbors complain either. The new Mesa Mark V combo amp sounds great for a small tube amp. It nails the thrash metal sound the best of any amp so far.


----------



## budda

My pickups came 3 days early!

And i tested positive. So that’s a kink in getting my friend to install (he wants to check out the lp as one does).


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> My pickups came 3 days early!
> 
> And i tested positive. So that’s a kink in getting my friend to install (he wants to check out the lp as one does).


Are they for the 68?


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Are they for the 68?


No, that one is staying stock.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Millul said:


> You mention Criss -> I try this setup (on the Ampero) - will report how I like it


I'll be looking forward to your report.


----------



## Steo

Another unnecessary purchase. Hughes and Kettner Spirit of metal on the way.


----------



## laxu

My next purchase will be something as exciting as stands for my studio monitors. Been using desk stands I built but need something taller now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reading about the hit-or-miss frets on Epis steered me away from them. Don't feel like dealing with fret jobs atm.
> Found something very similar, though. Good thing too because it was over half the price.


Lol nevermind. My order got cAncelled out the blue. Called Guitar Center and it turns out they broke the headstock by accident.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lol nevermind. My order got cAncelled out the blue. Called Guitar Center and it turns out they broke the headstock by accident.


 Epiphone upping their authenticity.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Epiphone upping their authenticity.


It was actually an Ibanez.


----------



## DECEMBER

Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient for an LTD Viper 201B baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lol nevermind. My order got cAncelled out the blue. Called Guitar Center and it turns out they broke the headstock by accident.


...Guitar Center has the same model for the same price, just a different finish, so I'm going for round two.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lol nevermind. My order got cAncelled out the blue. Called Guitar Center and it turns out they broke the headstock by accident.


They were just giving it the free Gibson mod. LOL


----------



## budda

My old prs artist v is listed on kijiji for $5500. I couldnt get 3k for it 5 years ago. Le sigh (no im not buying it back). 

Would like to toss all my old picks and see how many I should buy at some point.


----------



## Seabeast2000

No really, you guys should get one of these.


----------



## gunch

What do you guys think about getting a 6505+ or 5153 50W (either power tube version) and having a non deluxe BE-OD, a Flesh Rot and a mesa flavored pedal to switch out as preamps for variety/ flavor?


----------



## NickS

Do it.


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> What do you guys think about getting a 6505+ or 5153 50W (either power tube version) and having a non deluxe BE-OD, a Flesh Rot and a mesa flavored pedal to switch out as preamps for variety/ flavor?


I think you’re missing a rat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> What do you guys think about getting a 6505+ or 5153 50W (either power tube version) and having a non deluxe BE-OD, a Flesh Rot and a mesa flavored pedal to switch out as preamps for variety/ flavor?


Definitely get the 5153 in that case. I like the 6505+ but I don't recall it being a good pedal platform.


----------



## rokket2005

I bought this cause it's been staring at me for like a week and a half.









Limited Edition Les Paul Custom Blackback '21


Antique Ivory top w/Black and neck body, Mahogany body with a carved top, Slim taper D shaped Mahogany neck with a bound 12" radius Ebony fingerboard and medium jumbo frets, 24.75" scale length, 1 11/16th" nut width, Epiphone ProBucker #3 bridge and ProBucker #2 neck pickups with the factory...




www.davesguitar.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> I bought this cause it's been staring at me for like a week and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Les Paul Custom Blackback '21
> 
> 
> Antique Ivory top w/Black and neck body, Mahogany body with a carved top, Slim taper D shaped Mahogany neck with a bound 12" radius Ebony fingerboard and medium jumbo frets, 24.75" scale length, 1 11/16th" nut width, Epiphone ProBucker #3 bridge and ProBucker #2 neck pickups with the factory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.davesguitar.com


Oh son of a bitch, they did those with the new headstock???


----------



## rokket2005

I guess so, this is the only one like this I've seen. I figure I spent about that on my old Epi LPC 17-18 years ago, and I love that guitar so I might as well.


----------



## gunch

Love non standard LPC colors


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> Love non standard LPC colors


M2M is your friend


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I with more companies realized how cool black-back guitars are.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Black Top > Black Back


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Black Top > Black Back
> 
> View attachment 111144


The coolest thing about this is the hifi knbos.


----------



## ATRguitar91

gunch said:


> What do you guys think about getting a 6505+ or 5153 50W (either power tube version) and having a non deluxe BE-OD, a Flesh Rot and a mesa flavored pedal to switch out as preamps for variety/ flavor?


If you're thinking of using preamps in the loop, the 6505 has an amazing power amp. The only downside is the master volume is disabled so it's running at full blast, noisy and very sensitive on the volume.


----------



## youngthrasher9

StevenC said:


> The coolest thing about this is the hifi knbos.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

StevenC said:


> The coolest thing about this is the hifi knbos.


That's to distract you from the fact that you're paying 2800 smackeroos for a guitar with a Floyd Rose 1000


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> That's to distract you from the fact that you're paying 2800 smackeroos for a guitar with a Floyd Rose 1000



Eh, they really are the same thing, and honestly, Sung-Il has a better track record than Schaller if we're being real.

You'd swear the Korean Floyds were melting with how folks talk. 

People used to talk about Gotoh made Edge units like this in the 90's, so it's par the course.


----------



## laxu

gunch said:


> What do you guys think about getting a 6505+ or 5153 50W (either power tube version) and having a non deluxe BE-OD, a Flesh Rot and a mesa flavored pedal to switch out as preamps for variety/ flavor?


I wouldn't bother. I think the 5153 especially can do a whole lot on its own and having a bunch of pedals for "variety" is just unnecessary complication when you are running it into the same cab etc. Maybe buy a nice fuzz to augment what the 5153 could do.


----------



## narad

I did a thing:


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I with more companies realized how cool black-back guitars are.


I wish PRS remembered how cool natural backs are


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> I did a thing:



This pic makes me nostalgic for my Mesa Mark rig of the 2000s. Looks wonderful.


----------



## gunch

laxu said:


> I wouldn't bother. I think the 5153 especially can do a whole lot on its own and having a bunch of pedals for "variety" is just unnecessary complication when you are running it into the same cab etc. Maybe buy a nice fuzz to augment what the 5153 could do.


Makes sense.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Been out of the game for a long while.

Just ordered a Harley Benton Amarok and paid for a VHT 50/CL.

Next I'm trying to find a specific set of speakers but will probably have to buy them new :/


----------



## Tree

Something is wrong with me. There’s nothing I can immediately think of to fawn over, and ponder wasting money on. 

Am… I happy with the gear I have right now? That can’t be. 

Quick, somebody show me something cool to reignite GAS! I’m broken


----------



## budda

Tree said:


> Something is wrong with me. There’s nothing I can immediately think of to fawn over, and ponder wasting money on.
> 
> Am… I happy with the gear I have right now? That can’t be.
> 
> Quick, somebody show me something cool to reignite GAS! I’m broken


Les paul custom. Axefx 3.


----------



## sleewell

put in an offer on a digitech trio plus basically on a whim lol. figured it would be a fun practice tool to get better with solos and songwriting.


----------



## Tree

budda said:


> Les paul custom. Axefx 3.


Both on my want list, but not in my budget range…for now. Luckily I’m pretty happy with my Helix, so that partially staves off the Axefx GAS. 

I’ve got a few more years until I’m old enough to qualify for the LPC, though


----------



## budda

Tree said:


> Both on my want list, but not in my budget range…for now. Luckily I’m pretty happy with my Helix, so that partially staves off the Axefx GAS.
> 
> I’ve got a few more years until I’m old enough to qualify for the LPC, though


*laughs in 20-something punk bands using LPC’s 90’s-2000’s)


----------



## Tree

budda said:


> *laughs in 20-something punk bands using LPC’s 90’s-2000’s)


The way I see it is, I’m too old now, so I missed that window of “what’s that kid doing with such a nice guitar? He doesn’t even play it right.” And I’m now too young to justify being a dad with an LPC. I’m stuck right in the middle. Maybe if I force myself to have a kid sooner it’ll be more justified.


----------



## budda

Tree said:


> The way I see it is, I’m too old now, so I missed that window of “what’s that kid doing with such a nice guitar? He doesn’t even play it right.” And I’m now too young to justify being a dad with an LPC. I’m stuck right in the middle. Maybe if I force myself to have a kid sooner it’ll be more justified.


The only justification is having the money


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So apparently I have shit luck. I bought a 2nd guitar off GC's used section and it ALSO got cancelled.  
I was trying to buy an Ibanez ART100 both times. One in black, one in white. Both got cancelled. First one was because the guitar's headstock broke before they could ship it. No clue what happened with the 2nd, someone probably bought it in-store. 

...I'm about to just fuck it and spend that money on another wah pedal.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently I have shit luck. I bought a 2nd guitar off GC's used section and it ALSO got cancelled.
> I was trying to buy an Ibanez ART100 both times. One in black, one in white. Both got cancelled. First one was because the guitar's headstock broke before they could ship it. No clue what happened with the 2nd, someone probably bought it in-store.
> 
> ...I'm about to just fuck it and spend that money on another wah pedal.


Stop trying at GC?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Stop trying at GC?


This is the first time they really gave me issues. I know GC being shit is the usual meme, but every time I got used gear it's never been a hassle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck it I bought a Mini 535Q AR wah.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently I have shit luck. I bought a 2nd guitar off GC's used section and it ALSO got cancelled.
> I was trying to buy an Ibanez ART100 both times. One in black, one in white. Both got cancelled. First one was because the guitar's headstock broke before they could ship it. No clue what happened with the 2nd, someone probably bought it in-store.
> 
> ...I'm about to just fuck it and spend that money on another wah pedal.


Nevermind. What is different between thtte Dime and 535Q?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nevermind. What is different between thtte Dime and 535Q?


I think the major differences are the LED indicator + the stereo outs on the Dimebag. The range selections on the Dime are exactly the same as the 535Q.
I went with the 535 Mini AR specifically because it's switchless and has selectable ranges.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Tree said:


> Something is wrong with me. There’s nothing I can immediately think of to fawn over, and ponder wasting money on.
> 
> Am… I happy with the gear I have right now? That can’t be.
> 
> Quick, somebody show me something cool to reignite GAS! I’m broken



I’m kind of at this point too. Every time I think of “Ok, what are the next moves?” I tend to come up empty or my ideas get pushed away once Inplay my current stuff. 

I have never been as bad GAS wise as many, but this is unusual even for me. 

There are still major things I plan on getting, but those or more backup and forgone conclusion type of things. Just a matter of time. 

It’s an odd feeling.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So apparently I have shit luck. I bought a 2nd guitar off GC's used section and it ALSO got cancelled.
> I was trying to buy an Ibanez ART100 both times. One in black, one in white. Both got cancelled. First one was because the guitar's headstock broke before they could ship it. No clue what happened with the 2nd, someone probably bought it in-store.
> 
> ...I'm about to just fuck it and spend that money on another wah pedal.


There's probably ARZs for days because they were more recent


----------



## Tree

budda said:


> The only justification is having the money


Oh, I’m being a facetious dick. Obviously, if I wanted the LPC more than anything else I’d stop spending elsewhere until I got it. I was just making a bad joke about it being my future “old man/dad guitar”.


----------



## Tree

Kyle Jordan said:


> I’m kind of at this point too. Every time I think of “Ok, what are the next moves?” I tend to come up empty or my ideas get pushed away once Inplay my current stuff.
> 
> I have never been as bad GAS wise as many, but this is unusual even for me.
> 
> There are still major things I plan on getting, but those or more backup and forgone conclusion type of things. Just a matter of time.
> 
> It’s an odd feeling.


Yeah, it’s really weird. I usually look at gear and stuff to pass time at work, and today I was just kind of wondering what I would even bother looking into. 

There’s still so much that I haven’t gotten a chance to try, and my tastes are changing all the time so I’m sure in a week I’ll be reset somewhat. But not to the point of actually buying anything.


----------



## budda

I'm happy with my gear stable but seeing a reasonably priced R0 (only con being the finish but I've read I can change that with direct sunlight) has me thinking boredom thoughts.

Really what I need to do is reprogram my MC8 and get some jam sessions scheduled.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm probably replacing my Blackout 8s with a Trident II set from Elysian (though I'm torn between these and the Javelins). I'm thinking about replacing the electronics in my Curbow 5 string, but know nothing about bass electronics/pickups.


----------



## Bearitone

Just bought my first classical guitar:





CN-140SCE | Acoustic Guitars


CN-140SCE Nylon Thinline, Walnut Fingerboard, Natural w/Case




www.fender.com





Stoked!


----------



## LCW

I’m tempted by a Badlander 50. Played one at my local shop today. Sounded good through an Orange 2x12 w/ V30s.


----------



## jarledge

LCW said:


> I’m tempted by a Badlander 50. Played one at my local shop today. Sounded good through an Orange 2x12 w/ V30s.


I don't get the hate on the badlander. They sound really good to me in most demos. I have yet to try one out in person but can say it would be high on the list of rectos or recto style amps I would consider buying.


----------



## LCW

jarledge said:


> I don't get the hate on the badlander. They sound really good to me in most demos. I have yet to try one out in person but can say it would be high on the list of rectos or recto style amps I would consider buying.


I have a 50w Stealth so probably doesn’t make much sense. Just one of those impulsive thoughts lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jarledge said:


> I don't get the hate on the badlander. They sound really good to me in most demos. I have yet to try one out in person but can say it would be high on the list of rectos or recto style amps I would consider buying.


We were all warned that it's not gonna sound exactly like a Recto
...But then people got pissed because it didn't sound exactly like a Recto.


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We were all warned that it's not gonna sound exactly like a Recto
> ...But then people got pissed because it didn't sound exactly like a Recto.


I’m convinced they could’ve released it with a full blown 100% accurate Rev. C circuit and people would’ve bitched about it not sounding enough like a recto…


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jarledge said:


> I don't get the hate on the badlander. They sound really good to me in most demos. I have yet to try one out in person but can say it would be high on the list of rectos or recto style amps I would consider buying.


It's pretty much what you think it'd be. I tried a 50w a few days ago. It's an already boosted recto tone for the high gain tones. The cleans are good, but for me personally I'd rather grab a triple crown since it can be run stupid loud or low wattage. The badlander seems to like to be opened up more.


----------



## knox1987




----------



## gunch

summon anal probe switch


----------



## Bearitone

knox1987 said:


> View attachment 111336


I saw one of the guys from Strung Out playing one these recently. Sounded good


----------



## knox1987

Better to buy used Marshall then add gain/resonance mod or similar sounding amp For $3000?


----------



## Millul

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'll be looking forward to your report.



So, grabbed the Amper and put together a patch with SD > SD > JMP45 > Marshall 4x12 with GreenBacks > hall (of the mountain king...?) reverb

Literally, without wanting, the 1st thing I played was the riff from The Price You Pay   mission accomplished, I'd say! 
It might need some more tweaking, but ut's definitely very Oliva-y, and gnarly AF! Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## ShredmasterD

i know i posted a few days ago saying i literally did not want anything currently but when i got lost today looking for a ups store i saw a mom and pop music store for school band supplies and lessons. i decided to take a look inside and ask directions to the ups store that my gps said was nearby but i couldn't find. to my surprise they had a few guitars and amps. there was a 6505 half stack that i found bizarre to be in a band supply store. you know, like marching band and orchestra instruments. i asked about it and they said it was new old stock and literally no one buys guitar stuff there. they had purchased the store from the previous owner with all its stock in december and these new amps and guitar where part of the deal. the store previously had been a peavey dealer. long story short, i played it, it was fine so i bought a 6505 USA made head new for 800 cash. it had the original msrp 999.99 price tag and all paper work. i read that peavey amps were being made in china a few years ago including the 6505 ( 6 or 7 years ago maybe longer? ) so, this is a pre china made 6505 and i couldnt let that go. this amp has been sitting in this small towm mom and pop music shop for who knows how long. it fully checks out. i played it for about 30 mins. yeah it was floor demo, but it is new. I think i did pretty good. i wonder if peavey will honor the warranty?
GAS can strike at any moment.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Millul said:


> So, grabbed the Amper and put together a patch with SD > SD > JMP45 > Marshall 4x12 with GreenBacks > hall (of the mountain king...?) reverb
> 
> Literally, without wanting, the 1st thing I played was the riff from The Price You Pay   mission accomplished, I'd say!
> It might need some more tweaking, but ut's definitely very Oliva-y, and gnarly AF! Thanks for the suggestions


I probably would've opted for something a little later in the Marshall lineage, if it is accurate, but I'm sure it worked well. I probably would've went for either a JMP or possibly an 800 with the amp gain low.


----------



## rokket2005

This is the 4th time I've bought this strap, and the first time I've actually gotten the pattern I ordered. It was worth it


----------



## LCW

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's pretty much what you think it'd be. I tried a 50w a few days ago. It's an already boosted recto tone for the high gain tones. The cleans are good, but for me personally I'd rather grab a triple crown since it can be run stupid loud or low wattage. The badlander seems to like to be opened up more.


If I’m not mistaken the TC has an actual master volume. And then the 100 has the power soak on top of that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LCW said:


> If I’m not mistaken the TC has an actual master volume. And then the 100 has the power soak on top of that.


Yup. I tried a tc50 a while back. They're a ton of fun for mesa mark type tones to more modern stuff.


----------



## Millul

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I probably would've opted for something a little later in the Marshall lineage, if it is accurate, but I'm sure it worked well. I probably would've went for either a JMP or possibly an 800 with the amp gain low.



I tried also the 800 model, but I liked the JMP better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pulled a wildcard and am gonna give one of these popular budget brands a try, because one of them made a really cool looking Les Paul copy... aside from the headstock. 


Spaced Out Ace said:


> I probably would've opted for something a little later in the Marshall lineage, if it is accurate, but I'm sure it worked well. I probably would've went for either a JMP or possibly an 800 with the amp gain low.


Agreed. Not a fan of the JTM45. They sound more like Fenders when you crank them up, which isn't surprising when you know the JTM's lineage.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Agreed. Not a fan of the JTM45. They sound more like Fenders when you crank them up, which isn't surprising when you know the JTM's lineage.


The Mad Professor Loud n Proud is apparently based on a JTM instead of a JMP, and I disliked the pedal vehemently. Instead of selling it, I requested a refund. The pedal was ass.


----------



## budda

Budda continues his recent trend… pending his sale…


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Budda continues his recent trend… pending his sale…


R7? R4?

Axe FX III?


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> R7? R4?
> 
> Axe FX III?


None of those despite a beauty R6 tobacco being listed on my canadian forum. 

But it is a les paul.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> None of those despite a beauty R6 tobacco being listed on my canadian forum.
> 
> But it is a les paul.


Ah, you've found your way to the greatest of all Les Pauls. The Deluxe.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> Ah, you've found your way to the greatest of all Les Pauls. The Deluxe.


I could have, but I did not.

If I have to wait for it to get here, you guys have to wait for pics .

Down to one PRS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Ah, you've found your way to the greatest of all Les Pauls. The Deluxe.


TIL that Gibson still makes these. Neat


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> TIL that Gibson still makes these. Neat


Ya recent reissue i think.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Thinking I might have to build this. It cost me about $700, if my numbers are right.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

youngthrasher9 said:


> View attachment 111501
> 
> 
> Thinking I might have to build this. It cost me about $700, if my numbers are right.


Which builder/configurator did you use here?


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> TIL that Gibson still makes these. Neat


Only problem is they don't make them in the best colour, red.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Kyle Jordan said:


> Which builder/configurator did you use here?


Kiskae.


----------



## rifftrauma




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Only problem is they don't make them in the best colour, red.


That's Gibsons problem
They don't realize Wine Red is one of the best LP colors


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's Gibsons problem
> They don't realize Wine Red is one of the best LP colors


The Jerry Cantrell Epi “wino” looks pretty sexy imo.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's Gibsons problem
> They don't realize Wine Red is one of the best LP colors


*laughs in les paul studio

They did wine red for decades?


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fuck what Jazzy is telling you! (Love ya, Jazzy) What you need to do is this: Cleanish Marshall (right at the point where you can get some drive picking harder, but clean when picking softer; the edge of breakup point), then TWO SD-1 pedals with quite a bit of gain on both. The first one should have the tone at zero and the second with tone at 10.
> 
> Criss Oliva will thank you later.



I never could get that to sound right Ace....maybe ill retry it again , i had a link to Chriss gear setup on a Savatage fan website years ago....i just get it as close as i can and go with it

Im a big Savatage fan !

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> I never could get that to sound right Ace....maybe ill retry it again , i had a link to Chriss gear setup on a Savatage fan website years ago....i just get it as close as i can and go with it
> 
> Im a big Savatage fan !
> 
> Mike


It'll sound bad if you do the tone controls in the wrong order. It also takes some experimenting.



It sounds lovely here.


----------



## technomancer

The last parts / a case for the blue relic strat I've been slowly working on


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's Gibsons problem
> They don't realize Wine Red is one of the best LP colors


Literally 3 Les Paul signature artists have used red LP Deluxes.


----------



## oniduder

apparently end of summer tapp may open for orders on a marzian or whatever other amps he makes

i want


*I WANT*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oniduder said:


> apparently end of summer tapp may open for orders on a marzian or whatever other amps he makes
> 
> i want
> 
> 
> *I WANT*


----------



## LCW

I am weak… lol


----------



## spacebard

Bought this yesterday


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Origin Effects released a 300 dollar Screamer pedal? Lol.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I bought 2 sets of Anderson pickups to try out since I'm thinking about buying one, is my excuse for watching an instagram video and getting thoroughly influenced


----------



## spacebard

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Origin Effects released a 300 dollar Screamer pedal? Lol.



I got mine for 264 CAD (205 USD).


----------



## nedheftyfunk

youngthrasher9 said:


> View attachment 111501
> 
> 
> Thinking I might have to build this. It cost me about $700, if my numbers are right.



Looks quite like a Gibson Les Paul CM from 2015 and 2016, which were blown out for around 500$ at one stage.


----------



## narad

Okay, I've never played one and I'm not buying it, but damn:







Best looking Diezel I've seen.


----------



## ShredmasterD

probably a fryette power station PS2 so all these high gain amps i have are usable at reasonable volumes. that and a good compressor pedal.


----------



## budda

Someone just listed an 08 axxess stoptail in toronto in black for $2k cad. I wont but someone should. Cheapest CS going!


----------



## Metaloaf

Trying to decide on a small amp better suited for home use only, unsure which one to get as Ive never tried these but looking at Laney IRT-studio, PRS MT-15, Revv G20, 5153, Orange Dark Terror, H&K Grandmeister Deluxe 40, something else.... would like to get a good pedal platform here too, but clearly I dont know what I want so maybe I should just get them all and then sort out the one/s to keep.


----------



## budda

Metaloaf said:


> Trying to decide on a small amp better suited for home use only, unsure which one to get as Ive never tried these but looking at Laney IRT-studio, PRS MT-15, Revv G20, 5153, Orange Dark Terror, H&K Grandmeister Deluxe 40, something else.... would like to get a good pedal platform here too, but clearly I dont know what I want so maybe I should just get them all and then sort out the one/s to keep.


Fractal fm3


----------



## budda

budda said:


> Someone just listed an 08 axxess stoptail in toronto in black for $2k cad. I wont but someone should. Cheapest CS going!


Scammers gonna scam.


----------



## Shask

ShredmasterD said:


> probably a fryette power station PS2 so all these high gain amps i have are usable at reasonable volumes. that and a good compressor pedal.


I have been thinking about grabbing a Suhr Reactive Load. It seems like it would be really useful to send my amps to a stereo effects unit and SS poweramp.


----------



## laxu

ShredmasterD said:


> probably a fryette power station PS2 so all these high gain amps i have are usable at reasonable volumes.


You might end up disappointed. I've found the PS-2/PS-100 to be mostly useless with high gain master volume amps. These amps are designed to be run with a clean poweramp and gobs of preamp gain. Cranking them to powertube distortion usually just makes them sound worse and if you are running the poweramp clean you might as well just use the master volume.

The main reason why you like them better at louder volume is the louder volume itself. It alters how we hear things. You experience the same effect putting on your favorite song on a nice hifi system and turning it up.

The Power Station cannot solve for this aspect. Neither can digital modelers where amp behavior is similarly separated from output volume.


----------



## Shask

laxu said:


> You might end up disappointed. I've found the PS-2/PS-100 to be mostly useless with high gain master volume amps. These amps are designed to be run with a clean poweramp and gobs of preamp gain. Cranking them to powertube distortion usually just makes them sound worse and if you are running the poweramp clean you might as well just use the master volume.
> 
> The main reason why you like them better at louder volume is the louder volume itself. It alters how we hear things. You experience the same effect putting on your favorite song on a nice hifi system and turning it up.
> 
> The Power Station cannot solve for this aspect. Neither can digital modelers where amp behavior is similarly separated from output volume.


That is why I was looking at the Suhr Reactive Load. I didn't expect to get much from "turning it up". I thought it would be more useful as a way to send the total sound to a stereo effects units where I could then send it to a stereo SS poweramp to 2 cabs. A nice way to get the stereo spread using the mono tube amp.


----------



## Asphyxia

Metaloaf said:


> Trying to decide on a small amp better suited for home use only, unsure which one to get as Ive never tried these but looking at Laney IRT-studio, PRS MT-15, Revv G20, 5153, Orange Dark Terror, H&K Grandmeister Deluxe 40, something else.... would like to get a good pedal platform here too, but clearly I dont know what I want so maybe I should just get them all and then sort out the one/s to keep.


My Marshall DSL 20 takes pedals really well for Metal. It sounds good with any boost and with my thisheavyearth Death Rot which is a Ampeg VH140 preamp pedal used as a boost. Super Saturated even at low volumes with either.


----------



## ShredmasterD

is harley benton any good? or, is it all hype? looking at a doolahan


----------



## cowboystring

Probably a Lightish LP Custom


----------



## Gmork

Well shit.... Looks like i went and started financing a fender 68 custom pro reverb. 
Although ive been super GASing for an orange ive also been jonsing for some sort of fender and lately ive really loved the idea of a portable high powered 1x12 pedal platform and when i saw the specs it just perfectly line up for me! 

All tube, 44watts, neodynium creamback 12" speaker, has an external speaker out, and of course that perfect surfy fender reverb!! Whats not to love (other than the price lol)


----------



## Mathemagician

Leviathus said:


> Got an FM3 headed my way. Pretty stoked.



You are going to love that 5153 box. 


ClownShoes said:


> If they wanted to save money why not got with cheap chinese tuners instead of gotoh locking?
> 
> Why do you even need locking tuners on a guitar with a floyd?



Cause they’re friggin siiiiiick



Samark said:


> Couldn't even get the reverse sharkies right
> 
> This is how it's done Jackson - you already know this!


I have one of these I picked up over a decade ago and it does in fact rule. 


Separately, guess who can’t sing for shit and got a condenser mic? We gon’ learn today!


----------



## budda

cowboystring said:


> Probably a Lightish LP Custom


So an LP Custom Lite?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

New bridge pickup get. Got a new fiddle and while the bridge pickup sounds good, need something hotter to match my other guitars. 

Gonna give the Entwistle Dark Star (non-Neo) a shot.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Gmork said:


> Well shit.... Looks like i went and started financing a fender 68 custom pro reverb.
> Although ive been super GASing for an orange ive also been jonsing for some sort of fender and lately ive really loved the idea of a portable high powered 1x12 pedal platform and when i saw the specs it just perfectly line up for me!
> 
> All tube, 44watts, neodynium creamback 12" speaker, has an external speaker out, and of course that perfect surfy fender reverb!! Whats not to love (other than the price lol)
> View attachment 111607


Nice grab! I've been thinking of picking up a dedicated clean/pedal platform amp and that's what I'd ideally end up with unless I find a stupid good deal on a vintage Bassman. Shame they seem to be so rare on the used market  I guess it speaks to the tone of the amp if nobody wants to let them go


----------



## budda

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Nice grab! I've been thinking of picking up a dedicated clean/pedal platform amp and that's what I'd ideally end up with unless I find a stupid good deal on a vintage Bassman. Shame they seem to be so rare on the used market  I guess it speaks to the tone of the amp if nobody wants to let them go


Grab a 60’s bandmaster and cab and go!


----------



## Gmork

@TheWarAgainstTime @budda id LOVE a bassman or bandmaster!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New bridge pickup get. Got a new fiddle and while the bridge pickup sounds good, need something hotter to match my other guitars.
> 
> Gonna give the Entwistle Dark Star (non-Neo) a shot.


...Make that two.  GFS Crunchy Rails.


----------



## gunch

wasn't the only good Entwistle the HDN


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> wasn't the only good Entwistle the HDN


I tired the Darkstar ND and like it a lot in one of my guitars. Trying the standard one in another. I actually don't like the HDN.


----------



## thraxil

ShredmasterD said:


> is harley benton any good? or, is it all hype? looking at a doolahan


I don't have experience with that particular model, but I've got a couple HBs--a fretless jazz bass, and the Aeolus--and they've been solid instruments for the money. If you're OK with a few light QC issues (tooling marks, rough spots in the paint, etc) and willing to do a little bit of work on them (eg, the fretwork on my Aeolus was good but desparetely needed a final polish job) they're worth checking out. Just don't expect them to be perfect and flawless out of the box.

Honestly, while I like mine, I don't know if I'd bother with ordering one from the US though. They're decent but it seems like with the extra cost and hassle of shipping that far, you ought to be able to get something comparable in the States.


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> wasn't the only good Entwistle the HDN


I’ve tried the HDN. Absolutely awesome little pickup for the price. It really did sound like I already had a boost pedal on when using a guitar with that pickup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> I’ve tried the HDN. Absolutely awesome little pickup for the price. It really did sound like I already had a boost pedal on when using a guitar with that pickup.


I shoulda gave it a shot again. I did an experiment a bit ago where I replaced the neo magnet with a ceramic (and vice-versa with a Duncan Custom, making it a Neo Custom?  ) and found I actually preferred the ceramic magnet, so I wonder if they make a ceramic variant of the HDN.


----------



## knox1987

The MotherFucker, already purchased…just not here yet.


----------



## KentBrockman

I have negative GAS in the sense that I want to sell the two Blackstars amps I own and one of the cabs. I have no use for the HT20 head and the Mesa cab anymore. The Series One head sounds really good but I have no use for it. It’s probably the amp I have gelled with the best.

I have acquired all of the guitars I have wanted to since buying my first Prestige (RG2550Z):

- 2007 RG1527 - I wanted a Prestige 7 string and I wanted it in dark blue
- 2008 RG1570 in Candy Apple Red. I bought this because it has the same finish as the RG120 I owned as a teenager
- 2003 RG1570 in royal blue. It has powder Cosmo hardware (best coating they ever used) and I like the finish colour 
- 1999 RG3120 in twilight blue…one will be a refinishing project because the previous owner battered it so badly. The other is one of my regulars and is in pretty good condition with only a few dings but the hardware condition is terrible - looks like the previous owner switched the powder cosmo hardware with chrome hardware and it has some corrosion. Fortunately, I have a spare set of powder Cosmo hardware including the Lo Pro bridge
- 2014 S5527. I paid a lot for it but I love S series (when they don’t have ugly pickup rings) and this is in perfect condition for a used guitar.


----------



## mmr007

Surprise to all I’m sure


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## D-Nasty

I also ordered one of these last night. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I want one of these in teal to black burst


Secured a December build slot


----------



## technomancer

And so it begins again...




Oh yes, there will be sparkles


----------



## Lemonbaby

Ordered a delay for my pedal board today.


----------



## budda

Shipping label printed, now the arduous wait.


----------



## Millul

Want an Ibby RG body to go on with a project I've had in mind for a while


----------



## Ribboz

Anyone know a source for Floyd Rose Pro parts? Finding parts for the narrow spacing version is near impossible. 

Also a question for anyone knowledgeable on Floyd Roses. Are the Pro and Pro 1000 series interchangable? Or would it require rerouting/moving the posts? 

Oh looks like they no longer make the German Pro version. Getting parts may be impossible now.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Bearitone

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 111773


Yo! Gotta know what this is going in


----------



## narad

Malmsteen gen III strat incoming.


----------



## mmr007

Bearitone said:


> Yo! Gotta know what this is going in


Going in a Hanneman digi-camo. I've already gutted everything else and couldn't find a used 2300 in good condition to replace the kahler x


----------



## rokket2005

I'm getting a PS-2 today, and I also bought a Korg OpSix last night cause either they're blowing them out for a new model (probably the case) or they sold so terribly that Korg just wants them gone to free space.


----------



## Seabeast2000

rokket2005 said:


> I'm getting a PS-2 today, and I also bought a Korg OpSix last night cause either they're blowing them out for a new model (probably the case) or they sold so terribly that Korg just wants them gone to free space.


Where did you buy the Opsix from?


----------



## Valdra

Seabeast2000 said:


> Where did you buy the Opsix from?


Korg Opsix https://reverb.com/item/58230812-ko...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=58230812


----------



## Bearitone

mmr007 said:


> Going in a Hanneman digi-camo. I've already gutted everything else and couldn't find a used 2300 in good condition to replace the kahler x


Sick af. Going to look way better with that black bridge over the original chrome. Cool project!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm having bad luck with rotary effects.  Fractal's rotary block is too subtle, and Line 6's colors the sound too much. So I'm gonna hunt down a rotary speaker pedal that's a good in-between.
That or a black Les Paul Standard-esque guitar for a project I'm thinking about.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm having bad luck with rotary effects.  Fractal's rotary block is too subtle, and Line 6's colors the sound too much. So I'm gonna hunt down a rotary speaker pedal that's a good in-between.
> That or a black Les Paul Standard-esque guitar for a project I'm thinking about.


Too bad the rotary effect from the Korg AX3000G isn't in a pedal.

You better be using that LP Standard for a Sykes type project and not a Tool type project.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm having bad luck with rotary effects.  Fractal's rotary block is too subtle, and Line 6's colors the sound too much. So I'm gonna hunt down a rotary speaker pedal that's a good in-between.
> That or a black Les Paul Standard-esque guitar for a project I'm thinking about.


Replifex


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Too bad the rotary effect from the Korg AX3000G isn't in a pedal.
> 
> You better be using that LP Standard for a Sykes type project and not a Tool type project.


I need something that sounds like the Hughes and Kettner Rotosphere, but isn't massive, heavy, noisy, and requires a dedicated power supply. Only one that comes to mind are the Neo Vent pedals.

Also, neither. 







Shask said:


> Replifex


***PEDAL***
Plus I have a Replifex.


----------



## budda

Next up probs a mastery for the JM. Thinking sept. Got some stuff to move first.


----------



## technomancer

Apparently a BKP Rebel Yell set... saw a price too good to pass up. They'll be going in the sparkly build.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

technomancer said:


> Apparently a BKP Rebel Yell set... saw a price too good to pass up. They'll be going in the sparkly build.


I am becoming personally invested in this build and will be heartbroken if there is not an NGD for it


----------



## technomancer

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I am becoming personally invested in this build and will be heartbroken if there is not an NGD for it



It'll be a several months but I'll definitely post some photos once it comes together. It's going to be Charvel-ish but with a recessed floyd because I already have a boatload of surface mounts.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> It'll be a several months but I'll definitely post some photos once it comes together. It's going to be Charvel-ish but with a recessed floyd because I already have a boatload of surface mounts.



Recessed Floyd is the supreme floyd, don't let Mike try and steer you into top mounting that thing.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Recessed Floyd is the supreme floyd, don't let Mike try and steer you into top mounting that thing.



Shhhh, it will be ok, the top mounts can't hurt you.

Like I said I like both, but I have 3 strats with top mounts here already. I'm sure a Charvel purist somewhere will have a heart attack, but whatever


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Shhhh, it will be ok, the top mounts can't hurt you.
> 
> Like I said I like both, but I have 3 strats with top mounts here already. I'm sure a Charvel purist somewhere will have a heart attack, but whatever


Top mounts > recessed. I don't care to learn special tuning techniques from Doug Marks just to tune a floating Floyd Rose. Top mount it and be done with it.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Top mounts > recessed. I don't care to learn special tuning techniques from Doug Marks just to tune a floating Floyd Rose. Top mount it and be done with it.



Meh I have no problems restringing or tuning a floyd, top mount or recessed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

debating on grabbing an mij rhoads that's local, or grabbing an ironbird that's a few hours away.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> debating on grabbing an mij rhoads that's local, or grabbing an ironbird that's a few hours away.


Two words: GAS PRICES! Get the MIJ Rhoads. The Ironbird could even be a steal for the condition/model tier, but would it still be worth it if you looked at it as price of guitar + gas there and back? I'd get the Rhoads and take yourself out to dinner with the cash you saved.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Two words: GAS PRICES! Get the MIJ Rhoads. The Ironbird could even be a steal for the condition/model tier, but would it still be worth it if you looked at it as price of guitar + gas there and back? I'd get the Rhoads and take yourself out to dinner with the cash you saved.


How much gas are you using on a 4hr trip??


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Two words: GAS PRICES! Get the MIJ Rhoads. The Ironbird could even be a steal for the condition/model tier, but would it still be worth it if you looked at it as price of guitar + gas there and back? I'd get the Rhoads and take yourself out to dinner with the cash you saved.


it's like 300$ more for the rhoads, it'd be under 100$ in gas for me to go grab the ironbird lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's like 300$ more for the rhoads, it'd be under 100$ in gas for me to go grab the ironbird lol


Ah, fair enough then. I'd prefer the Rhoads personally, but it isn't my guitar.


----------



## rokket2005

Got my PS-2 yesterday and getting no sound from it despite it powering on, heaters online, and fan spin. Sounds like it's the internal fuse, so I have to wait until tomorrow to get some in and hope that's the issue, otherwise it's going back.


----------



## laxu

Getting a used Fractal FC-12 controller for my Axe-Fx 3. Then I just need to figure out what I want to do with it!


----------



## odibrom

... there's a Mesa Rectifier preamp local for less than 900€... local means 10 to 20 minutes walk... I don't need it but just its availability makes my head spin...


----------



## ArtDecade

I just ordered a sweet true-bypass loop pedal. Oh man Oh man.


----------



## Alberto7

Got a DiMarzio D Activator just for fun to replace the BKP Holy Diver currently in my RGA121. I might drop that BKP in my Jay Turser to see if a turd can be polished. I just can't assed to sell it yet.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> debating on grabbing an mij rhoads that's local, or grabbing an ironbird that's a few hours away.



I'll sell you an ironbird unironically



literally just played a strandberg masvidalien today and I require it 

like I don't care how much or the fact that it's the polar opposite of what I usually play, it just felt right in my hands and I legitimately felt some odd ease of use I've never felt before, I don't wanna take a chance buying another strandberg since the QC is bad but like shit if that had a trem and another string I'd be screwed 

so ideally I'd want a 7 string headless with a floating trem that feels and sounds EXACTLY like that thing did, multiscale, SS frets, weird neck profile, but not have to take a chance on quality 

plus one I could afford, the masvidalien I could swing with how much I'm selling but a prog 7 is EXPENSIVE


----------



## protest

Grabbed what I think was the last Bogner Blue pedal sold at Sweetwater. Don't need it, but it was on clearance for $129 so you know.


----------



## Alberto7

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I'll sell you an ironbird unironically
> 
> 
> 
> literally just played a strandberg masvidalien today and I require it
> 
> like I don't care how much or the fact that it's the polar opposite of what I usually play, it just felt right in my hands and I legitimately felt some odd ease of use I've never felt before, I don't wanna take a chance buying another strandberg since the QC is bad but like shit if that had a trem and another string I'd be screwed
> 
> so ideally I'd want a 7 string headless with a floating trem that feels and sounds EXACTLY like that thing did, multiscale, SS frets, weird neck profile, but not have to take a chance on quality
> 
> plus one I could afford, the masvidalien I could swing with how much I'm selling but a prog 7 is EXPENSIVE


Be like me and get a $3.5k strandberg and then drop another $400 (all in CAD) on fret leveling and crowning because they can't be fucked to do their frets properly... never again.

With that said, my Boden Original 8 went up A LOT in appreciable quality once the frets were fixed and a good setup was given to it. Only thing I'd ever change on it are the pickups, and even that I'm not even in hurry for. (Also because I don't want to spend more money on it for a while longer.)

I have read mixed things about the trems on the strandbergs though, but I remain curious about them.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Hopefully I’ll be buying a used 4x12 soon. There’s a decent one with V30’s online that’s a mislabeled model going for less than individual speakers. I am missing having a rig real bad.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Got to play one, then opted out in the last minute. Then I got to try a Roland Juno DS88 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since all 88 keys weighed the same, no point of going for the same keyboard I already have. And after trying a few sounds and some general tweaking, the Juno just sounded better and just as easy to navigate.
> 
> Placed the order with my usual connections and will be getting one soon.



...and it's finally arrived and I'm picking it up tomorrow.  Looks like I'll have to put guitar and bass playing on hold for a bit since my keyboard/piano chops are rusty.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

laxu said:


> Getting a used Fractal FC-12 controller for my Axe-Fx 3. Then I just need to figure out what I want to do with it!



after continually thinking I didn’t need more than an fc6 (and technically you dont), I bought an fc12. Seriously happy with it.
got mine setup with scene changes, some stomps and 3 buttons for looping.

on another layout I have a per preset setup.
the FCs are amazeballs!


----------



## technomancer

Pretty sure I now have everything but the neck and case ordered for the next partscaster.

EDIT: and ironically the pickups, which were the first thing I bought out of the parts, are the only thing that doesn't have updated tracking info yet... not in a hurry for any of this stuff just thought it was funny


----------



## laxu

The Thing Upstairs said:


> after continually thinking I didn’t need more than an fc6 (and technically you dont), I bought an fc12. Seriously happy with it.
> got mine setup with scene changes, some stomps and 3 buttons for looping.
> 
> on another layout I have a per preset setup.
> the FCs are amazeballs!


Price has been the main thing keeping me away from them. 699/749 euros is just way too high for a proprietary controller that is effectively a "dumb" box that is capable of sending control messages and receiving data back to populate its displays where the real processing is in the Fractal unit.

Should be getting it start of next week.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I picked up the FTWN 2x12, MTCH 212, and VX30 2x12 Blue IR's from York Audio.

I had tons of IR's geared toward high gain tones, but not much for cleans/crunches. I'm digging these a lot.


----------



## budda

thebeesknees22 said:


> I picked up the FTWN 2x12, MTCH 212, and VX30 2x12 Blue IR's from York Audio.
> 
> I had tons of IR's geared toward high gain tones, but not much for cleans/crunches. I'm digging these a lot.


Try them with high gain too.


----------



## thebeesknees22

budda said:


> Try them with high gain too.


oh yeah fo sho!

I'll try and do that tonight after work. I did give the FTWN a whirl with a fuzzy tone and really dug it, but I didn't get to spend a ton of time with it.


----------



## technomancer

Grabbed a terminal block so I can hook up and measure the power transformer for the Vai Jose without shocking myself (hard to juggle 10 live transformer leads at once). It doesn't match any of the wiring diagrams Amp Parts Direct sent me and they stopped responding to my emails. Apparently they don't know what the wiring is on one of their batches of Heyboer transformers and I was lucky enough to get one from that batch.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

laxu said:


> Price has been the main thing keeping me away from them. 699/749 euros is just way too high for a proprietary controller that is effectively a "dumb" box that is capable of sending control messages and receiving data back to populate its displays where the real processing is in the Fractal unit.
> 
> Should be getting it start of next week.


Awesome!

Price is one of the reasons I went with the FC6 (and size). I was reluctant to even go with that and first went with a Nektar controller. A very good controller but not as easy to use or solid etc.

Really happy with the FC12 I now have and need to flip my FC6. I saved a bit by going with the MK1 too. I don't need larger scribble strips because I use the same order and I find colour way more useful than scribble strips.

Enjoy your swhen it arrives.


----------



## Edika

Really late to the hype party but got a 7 string pair of Bare Knuckle Aftermaths with battle worn black covers for my Jackson DK7M for a really good price. It currently has a Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat in the bridge and the stock Seymour Duncan Distortion in the neck. I like the Distortion neck but while the Cold Sweat is not bad, it's not really that exciting to me. I felt I needed a bit more midrange, as I love the Nazgul in my other DK7. For the price I got them, I can resell then with no loses if I don't like them, as they seem to be a controversial set, or sell the pickups that where in the guitar and make my money back. So win win !


----------



## technomancer

Another 100w power transformer... APD had one 100w power transformer in stock so I grabbed it to swap into the Vai Jose built. This lets me pull the current PT that has the weird wiring and a 15v tap that I don't need for that build and use it for another project I have in mind later. Given how hard it's gotten to get iron I figure it's better to save the PT with the extra tap for a project that needs it.

So pile of boxes arriving over the next couple of days.


----------



## StevenC

At this point I'm just opening Reverb every day and praying something interesting appears


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

StevenC said:


> At this point I'm just opening Reverb every day and praying something interesting appears



There was a period of time right before I went on vacation and sold my c1 that there were 2 or 3 interesting pieces or great deals a day and they all sold within a few days


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> At this point I'm just opening Reverb every day and praying something interesting appears


Thats literally me. Most of my purchases have been impulses. 
Although I have a Neo Mini Vent I plan on buying, and possibly a Squier Cabronita Baritone.


----------



## NotAHoarder

RG7620 or green dot UV

Pickups, bridges and other parts for all (No, ALL!) kinds of projects

So, basically, stuff I don't really need and can't afford. Oh, G.A.S....


----------



## NotAHoarder

Not kidding...


----------



## Andromalia

My next purchase is, I'm going to buy a Fractal FC12 three days ago.
At some point I'll likely buy one of those Tascam thingies soon, the 16 track is out of stock and I don't want "just" an 8 track.


----------



## budda

Where can I buy skill?

Really though I need the relief gauge im currently borrowing.


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> Where can I buy skill?
> 
> Really though I need the relief gauge im currently borrowing.








JTC Guitar


artist




jtcguitar.com


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

I bought a UK DSL100 from guitar center and an Engl powerball ii from reverb. The marshall arrived in a box that it did not fit in (bubble wrap literally bulging out from the box) and of course the power tubes popped out and shattered. The powerball arrived today too but it has no output. Oh and on Monday, I also had a 6505+ arrive with the preamp plate ripped out and every preamp tube shattered. I want to die.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I kiiiinda wanna try a DiMarzio Fred. Seems like it's a PAF Pro that's tweaked to sound even better under lots of gain.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kiiiinda wanna try a DiMarzio Fred. Seems like it's a PAF Pro that's tweaked to sound even better under lots of gain.



I think I have one here, let me look


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I think I have one here, let me look


Oh baby.
If you used it, how would you describe it?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh baby.
> If you used it, how would you describe it?



It came stock in a guitar I got, wasn't what I was looking for at the time and had something else I wanted to try so didn't really put much time in with it.

Yeah just double checked Fred / Air Norton pair. Now I just need to figure out where the hell I put them  Shoot me a PM if you want the bridge or the pair and I'll find them


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I kind of want Wampler's mini pedals (Belle ODR1 clone, Moxie TS10 clone, Ratsbane, and Tumnus). Heck if he makes a mini Pantheon you can have a John Mayer overdrive pedal setup.


----------



## narad

SOON


----------



## budda

Things I plan to get:
3x gotoh SD90-MG-T
Relief gauge
Thumbwheel for jazzmaster heel truss rod

Things I might get:
Another set of PAFs to try in the R9


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> SOON



Start having guys do scratch builds for you and stop molesting vintage amps 

Seriously though, which mod this time?


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Start having guys do scratch builds for you and stop molesting vintage amps
> 
> Seriously though, which mod this time?



This is the same Gower I've been working towards for maybe a couple years now...covid slowing everything up. Not sure Dan does from scratch builds, but I ensure you this one was reasonable molested from the start  Mark IIB is gonna go to Mesa next week though. Then I'm done with mods for a long time I think. Logistical nightmares.


----------



## budda

Get an axe/fm, digital mods


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Get an axe/fm, digital mods



I have one. I think I turned it on once. Gonna need some bigger mods.


----------



## budda

narad said:


> I have one. I think I turned it on once. Gonna need some bigger mods.


Turn it back on


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Turn it back on



Maybe this weekend. Gotta use it for some data collection / analytics and then I think it's gone.


----------



## Andromalia

How do you get away with non MV Marshalls in Tokyo lol ?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Maybe this weekend. Gotta use it for some data collection / analytics and then I think it's gone.



I want one for effects, but then I really need to get everything wired up to a switcher etc etc etc and that is just way too much work


----------



## rokket2005

I got my opsix yesterday and it's pretty cool. Still probably use my OB6 and Nord for 99% of my keyboard sounds.


----------



## Kaura

Just ordered a new 5-guitar stand and everyone's favorite djent meme pickup from ten years ago; Dimarzio Crunch Lab. Now I just have to select which guitar I install it in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought a Motor City Tweakerhead pretty much blind. Extremely obscure pickup it seems.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I have bid on a local ESP LTD EX401, I hope I can snag it for a good price. If so, it'll be a good modding platform for some nasty shit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Finally sold something I've been trying to sell. Might put that money towards and Epi Wino. That or I have my eyes on a cheaper Epi. We'll see.


----------



## Tree

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Finally sold something I've been trying to sell. Might put that money towards and Epi Wino. That or I have my eyes on a cheaper Epi. We'll see.


Wino plz, so I can live vicariously through you having it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tree said:


> Wino plz, so I can live vicariously through you having it.


Like I'm thinking it's a Jerry Cantrell sig AND a wine red LPC so hell yeah

But TBH I prefer the feel of Les Paul Standards and Studios so I may go that route instead. Customs have the double binding and I've found that shit is uncomfortable since the rear edges dig into me. I've gotten rid of both an LTD AS-1 and Squier J5 in the past because of that.


----------



## narad

Andromalia said:


> How do you get away with non MV Marshalls in Tokyo lol ?



I hope when it comes back it has a master or two! When it was NMV I only played it a few times using a waza TAE to crank it a bit, but even then I wasn't blown away by the sound.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Been thinking about something like the EXH Synth9 or Boss SY-200. I like the memory capability of the Boss but prefer the sounds of the Synth9.

I don't have a real use for it, but it seems like it would be fun to get baked and space out on every now and then.

A plugin would scratch the itch but I haven't found one.


----------



## gunch

Kaura said:


> Just ordered a new 5-guitar stand and everyone's favorite djent meme pickup from ten years ago; Dimarzio Crunch Lab. Now I just have to select which guitar I install it in.



You have to flip it, remember


----------



## Kaura

gunch said:


> You have to flip it, remember



Really, or was this just a meme?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Finally sold something I've been trying to sell. Might put that money towards and Epi Wino. That or I have my eyes on a cheaper Epi. We'll see.


Yeah after thinking about it, the I'm leaning more towards the LP Worn or Studio.

I mean cmon, imagine these tuned down to C.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> This is the same Gower I've been working towards for maybe a couple years now...covid slowing everything up. Not sure Dan does from scratch builds, but I ensure you this one was reasonable molested from the start  Mark IIB is gonna go to Mesa next week though. Then I'm done with mods for a long time I think. Logistical nightmares.



Calling it now: @narad will send his Herbert out to be retolexed before the year is out.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Calling it now: @narad will send his Herbert out to be retolexed before the year is out.



I'm actually likely trading it. Would rather have traded the mark IV or dual dark, but the guy wanted the Herbert, sadly the one I like the most.


----------



## Jake

Kaura said:


> Really, or was this just a meme?


Everyone used to always say it was better flipped. I disagree though. I think the CL is super underrated and gets looked over a lot these days because of all the newer shinier pickups out there.


----------



## Kaura

Jake said:


> Everyone used to always say it was better flipped. I disagree though. I think the CL is super underrated and gets looked over a lot these days because of all the newer shinier pickups out there.



Cool. I guess I'll put it the right way first and see how it sounds. If it's not up to my expectations then maybe I'll flip it.


----------



## rokket2005

I tried flipping a D Sonic years ago and I thought it was a little brighter with the rail towards the bridge, but it's not like I was matching pickup heights or anything, and this was 15 years ago so it's probably a wash and nothing that you couldn't eq differently to get what you want anyway.


----------



## Shask

rokket2005 said:


> I tried flipping a D Sonic years ago and I thought it was a little brighter with the rail towards the bridge, but it's not like I was matching pickup heights or anything, and this was 15 years ago so it's probably a wash and nothing that you couldn't eq differently to get what you want anyway.



I have wanted to try the D Sonic for years, but now I am hesitant after installing a Super Distortion a few weeks ago and not loving it. That is a few Dimarzios now I have had that have a pinky treble that reminds me of a Single Coil, and I hate that sound.

I have had a Crunch Lab 7 and Liquifire 7 in my RG7321 for years though, and those sound good. I generally like the Tone Zone also.


----------



## feilong29

Getting a gold Gotoh ge1996t for my Bk/Yw RR24 today! As for overall gear, I have enough and all the guitars I could ever want or need...unless I can get a Roope Latvala sig lol. Been trying to downsize but this market is hard lately. Once I got my Kemper, the need for any amp/plug-in was taken care of. 

Naw, I need to get a Mayones one day!


----------



## manu80

Just bought a Krank REV SST and a randall T2HL.... god I'm weak....
I said I stopped buying guitars. Didn't say I'll stop buying amps.....


----------



## budda

manu80 said:


> Just bought a Krank REV SST and a randall T2HL.... god I'm weak....
> I said I stopped buying guitars. Didn't say I'll stop buying amps.....


Perks of the axefx: its all guitar money


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Perks of the axefx: its all guitar money


I'm very jealous of that.


----------



## budda

narad said:


> I'm very jealous of that.


So far so good. Thought hard about buying a 70’s OR120 full stack but it would be a waste not being used. Cue another historic


----------



## Kyle Jordan

budda said:


> Perks of the axefx: its all guitar money



This is pretty damn true. I've found that even the few times I thought I couldn't get what I wanted from a model, changing something else in the chain got me where I wanted. 

There's still a few amps I really just want, but even those have dwindled in general number and desire. 

I will likely wind up with some type of Tweed circuit or based amp at some point, Bassman or HP Tweed Twin are my top two, and maybe something from the Larry Dino mold like a Fortin or Randall.. Even the latter is much less likely than it used to be. 

So yeah, I'm definitely planning on purchasing the second release version of the Axe FX IV.


----------



## Andromalia

I'm having fun with my FC12 and pedals, now I want another Luke. I already have a Luke II with a plain jane finish, I want a pretty one now. There were some gold ones with a rosewood neck a few years ago I'd gladly buy today. Thomann's stock is not appealing. Artisan Majesties are out of stock now it seems, too. The drama when you have money but shops don't have what you want. Waaah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> Just bought a Krank REV SST and a randall T2HL.... god I'm weak....
> I said I stopped buying guitars. Didn't say I'll stop buying amps.....


Ah, fellow hybrid amp lover. 
...Tell me how the SST is. It's the one Krank amp no one talks about.


----------



## manu80

as soon as I'm back from vacations I'll plug it in and let you know. Rev and krankenstein are too expensive to my taster.saw one of each at 1200 euros....no thx
So it will be Randall RH150 and T2HL and soldano mini on a side and krank SST, Crate Stealth and MAT stone head on the other, I bought a second cab for that....
Should I go on that peavey 5150 next ?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A black EMG single coil most likely. I am wanting one or two of my strats to be SSS. I'm thinking the buttercream Player series would be great, with a white pearloid pick guard as it'll be closer to the inspiration which was the Yngwie Donald Duck which was inspired by the Ritchie Blackmore strat that was aged white, but whatever.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A black EMG single coil most likely. I am wanting one or two of my strats to be SSS. I'm thinking the buttercream Player series would be great, with a white pearloid pick guard as it'll be closer to the inspiration which was the Yngwie Donald Duck which was inspired by the Ritchie Blackmore strat that was aged white, but whatever.


I bought an EMG FT, as there were no SLVs in black on Reverb that were not apart of a set. I wanted something different than the SA/SA/SA I plan to have in my white Player Stratocaster with red pearloid pickguard. I've been digging Blackmore, Malmsteen, SRV, and some Clapton on occasion, so I'd like two guitars with all single coils. I don't really need 6 guitars with humbuckers in the bridge at the moment.


----------



## Shask

I ordered a Fractal X-Load LB-2.

Seems to get pretty good reviews, and it is on sale, so it is a pretty good price currently.

Curious to try the whole reactive load -> reamping thing.


----------



## loganflynn294

Just finished up a Ceriatone Chupacabra build and I’m already itching to build another amp. Got a Wizard MTL clone pcb from Headfirst Amplification a few days ago, gotta start looking into transformers for that. I’ve always used Classictone in the past, not sure what I’m going to go with for this build..


----------



## narad

Just about the nicest Mark IV I've ever seen


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Just about the nicest Mark IV I've ever seen


 That's beautiful. My IV combo had great figuring similar to that, but it was much more blonde/lighter.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> That's beautiful. My IV combo had great figuring similar to that, but it was much more blonde/lighter.



Was yours maple? Yea, I assume this is stained maple, but it gives it a real koa sort of look.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yeah, maple.


----------



## Alberto7

I have an opportunity to buy one of the limited edition PIAs in Sun Dew Gold, brand new, for a pretty good price, but my god is it still a ridiculous amount of money. I got to spend a good 45 minutes with it, and it was instant love. I'm trying SO hard not to get it. Part of me wants to justify it as an investment that will, at least, hold its price, but I keep telling myself what I have always told myself: guitars aren't good investments and not worth incurring debt over. (As relatively small as that debt may be. I will be able to pay it off relatively quickly, but that's not the kind of debt I want.)

That, plus my Oni coming within (hopefully) the next year, is a stupid amount of money. But my god I want that PIA so bad.


----------



## budda

Alberto7 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy one of the limited edition PIAs in Sun Dew Gold, brand new, for a pretty good price, but my god is it still a ridiculous amount of money. I got to spend a good 45 minutes with it, and it was instant love. I'm trying SO hard not to get it. Part of me wants to justify it as an investment that will, at least, hold its price, but I keep telling myself what I have always told myself: guitars aren't good investments and not worth incurring debt over. (As relatively small as that debt may be. I will be able to pay it off relatively quickly, but that's not the kind of debt I want.)
> 
> That, plus my Oni coming within (hopefully) the next year, is a stupid amount of money. But my god I want that PIA so bad.


Sounds like you can afford the PIA. 

Life is short, the world is on fire, buy the nice thing.


----------



## odibrom

Alberto7 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy one of the limited edition PIAs in Sun Dew Gold, brand new, for a pretty good price, but my god is it still a ridiculous amount of money. I got to spend a good 45 minutes with it, and it was instant love. I'm trying SO hard not to get it. Part of me wants to justify it as an investment that will, at least, hold its price, but I keep telling myself what I have always told myself: guitars aren't good investments and not worth incurring debt over. (As relatively small as that debt may be. I will be able to pay it off relatively quickly, but that's not the kind of debt I want.)
> 
> That, plus my Oni coming within (hopefully) the next year, is a stupid amount of money. But my god I want that PIA so bad.


No pics? Baah...

We don't live forever... if you know what I mean... when is the NGD thread?  

...yeah, I know, not helping... sorry...


----------



## Alberto7

budda said:


> Sounds like you can afford the PIA.
> 
> Life is short, the world is on fire, buy the nice thing.





odibrom said:


> No pics? Baah...
> 
> We don't live forever... if you know what I mean... when is the NGD thread?
> 
> ...yeah, I know, not helping... sorry...


Hehe you guys are awful, thanks for the feedback.  We'll see what happens. I had to vent though. 

Sadly, no pics other than this:


I took it because I found it infinitely amusing that the pickguard covers the side dots on the highest frets. I kinda love that, for some odd reason. You can tell I've never owned a guitar with a full pickguard.


----------



## ArtDecade

Alberto7 said:


> Hehe you guys are awful, thanks for the feedback.  We'll see what happens. I had to vent though.
> 
> Sadly, no pics other than this:
> View attachment 112624
> 
> I took it because I found it infinitely amusing that the pickguard covers the side dots on the highest frets. I kinda love that, for some odd reason. You can tell I've never owned a guitar with a full pickguard.



Somewhere @DirtyPuma is losing his mind....


----------



## Alberto7

ArtDecade said:


> Somewhere @DirtyPuma is losing his mind....


Highlight of my day


----------



## oniduder

i bought an engl powerball ii


----------



## protest

ArtDecade said:


> Somewhere @DirtyPuma is losing his mind....






I mean look at it!


----------



## Blytheryn

budda said:


> Sounds like you can afford the PIA.
> 
> Life is short, the world is on fire, buy the nice thing.


I have never resonated with something more in my whole life.


----------



## NickS

Oh, [email protected] I think I just fell down the fuzz rabbit hole.

FYI (and sort of related), GC has Marshall Origin 50 heads on sale for $499. They used to be $600 before the industry wide price hike and are now $749. It must be an in-store only deal though since it's not on their website.


----------



## technomancer

Just trying to decide if I want to get the neck to finish off this build unfinished and relic it and do a truoil / gunstock wax finish or say screw it and just get it prefinished in aged tinted oil...


----------



## NickS

^What's the upcharge for finishing?


----------



## technomancer

NickS said:


> ^What's the upcharge for finishing?



$60 and not really a concern in the decision


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Just trying to decide if I want to get the neck to finish off this build unfinished and relic it and do a truoil / gunstock wax finish or say screw it and just get it prefinished in aged tinted oil...



I'd say Tru Oil. Seems to be easier than a refinish plus it's only like $5 - $10 for a bottle.


----------



## odibrom

protest said:


> View attachment 112637
> 
> 
> I mean look at it!



You missed the pealing off of the pickguard's protective film on its upper horn. That right there is reason for a full refund, no questions asked.


----------



## gunch

Don't know whether to get rid of my current guitar which I'm not thrilled with the body shape ergonomics (AXS 32) or keep working on/ modding it


----------



## youngthrasher9

NickS said:


> Oh, [email protected] I think I just fell down the fuzz rabbit hole.
> 
> FYI (and sort of related), GC has Marshall Origin 50 heads on sale for $499. They used to be $600 before the industry wide price hike and are now $749. It must be an in-store only deal though since it's not on their website.


Yup, local GC has two of ‘em in the loud room right now. If they were hot mod compatible I’d probably consider getting one but alas.


----------



## Gmork

Just paid for a 90s peavey teal stripe bandit 1x12, its being delivered tomorrow morning on my day off!!
80watts of tank like oldschool peavey goodness! I use to hate combo amps (especially 1x12), not sure what clicked in my head but over the past year i find myself loving them and just think theyre really cool!


----------



## thraxil

Gmork said:


> Just paid for a 90s peavey teal stripe bandit 1x12, its being delivered tomorrow morning on my day off!!
> 80watts of tank like oldschool peavey goodness!



Awesome. That exact model was my first "real" amp. $200 of lawn mowing money in 1994 and I could finally play loud enough to be heard over my friend's drums.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The two ivory EMG SAs I ordered should be here today, so I'll probably swap pickguards and pickups in my white Fender Player Strat today. The tracking for the EMG FT is still showing as arriving on Saturday.


----------



## StevenC

Things I want: guitars, wah, compressors, microphones

Things I need: new interface because mine broke


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I think i might grab a flamma preamp to mess around with


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m trying to buy a 4x12 but the dude replies to messages slow as shit…


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

shared this in the 'cd haul' thread but since it's essentially a piece of 'gear im leave this here too...


not exactly a "cd haul" but something just as cool...i picked a sony 300 disc...yes 300 cd changer!

in the past ive seen 50 and 100 disc changers, but never 300. excited to get it hooked up this weekend. 

View attachment 112580


----------



## youngthrasher9

M3CHK1LLA said:


> shared this in the 'cd haul' thread but since it's essentially a piece of 'gear im leave this here too...
> 
> 
> not exactly a "cd haul" but something just as cool...i picked a sony 300 disc...yes 300 cd changer!
> 
> in the past ive seen 50 and 100 disc changers, but never 300. excited to get it hooked up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 112580


I miss my CD collection at times… 

I had an outright problem though, I was spending $80+ a month on CD’s.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

youngthrasher9 said:


> I miss my CD collection at times…
> 
> I had an outright problem though, I was spending $80+ a month on CD’s.


i resemble that statement...


----------



## possumkiller

I was going to buy a Jeff Loomis signature stone tone block but the thread disappeared before I was fully convinced...


----------



## Shask

youngthrasher9 said:


> I miss my CD collection at times…
> 
> I had an outright problem though, I was spending $80+ a month on CD’s.


I still have mine. They are in storage boxes in the basement. I dont really use them, but I refuse to get rid of them, lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Why did the Stone Tone thread bite it?


----------



## ShredmasterD

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why did the Stone Tone thread bite it?


maybe making claims and using names of people to shill it probably got attention somewhere and there was a cease and desist order. i know the scientist he kept using as a testimonial was reached out to by a few.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Archetype Stone Tone. of course


----------



## budda

Mike Turk pafs then locking tuners I think.


----------



## drb

I hate mozzarella burl but I love the burst on this so I'm gonna put an offer in.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why did the Stone Tone thread bite it?



Not a clue, not sure who nuked it


----------



## possumkiller

drb said:


> I hate mozzarella burl but I love the burst on this so I'm gonna put an offer in.
> 
> View attachment 112783


Looks like a $1500 Indonesian Ibanez rainbow stained burl top with natural bevels.


----------



## technomancer

The Bratta tribute build is finished, just paid the shipping on it so it should be here next week


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> The Bratta tribute build is finished, just paid the shipping on it so it should be here next week
> View attachment 112784



Next week? Sucks you have to wait, waait


----------



## possumkiller

technomancer said:


> The Bratta tribute build is finished, just paid the shipping on it so it should be here next week
> View attachment 112784


What's the story with this? It looks exactly like what I have in mind for a ratrod style strat built specifically for metal.


----------



## Tree

drb said:


> I hate mozzarella burl but I love the burst on this so I'm gonna put an offer in.
> 
> View attachment 112783


Get rid of the green and the "natural" mozz and I'd fuck with a burst like this on a good quilt or flame top. Maybe the green could work if done in a nuanced way.


----------



## technomancer

possumkiller said:


> What's the story with this? It looks exactly like what I have in mind for a ratrod style strat built specifically for metal.



Musikraft neck, KNE body, Warmoth guard that I drilled myself for the control layout, MJT finish and assembly... sort of a tribute to the Strat Vito Bratta used to record the Pride album.

Not the cheapest way to go, but MJT does great relicing on nitro finishes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Musikraft neck, KNE body, Warmoth guard that I drilled myself for the control layout, MJT finish and assembly... sort of a tribute to the Strat Vito Bratta used to record the Pride album.
> 
> Not the cheapest way to go, but MJT does great relicing on nitro finishes.


Nice. Pickups?


----------



## youngthrasher9

Well, fuck the other guy I guess.

Woke up and found two older Yamaha 4x12’s with 8-ohm V30’s on the GC used site for $220 and $250 respectively. Bought the one for $220, $284 out the door. 

If the cab itself sucks I’ll just build a new one for the speakers, at this price. Holy fuck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well, this kind of bites. The EMG FT came in, which appears to be quite a bit smaller than a Strat single coil. I was unaware of this as I've never owned a Tele and a review on EMG said they liked it in a strat, to the point they've even replaced all three single coils with the FT. 

That was a fucking waste of money. I guess I'll just got with a black/ivory/black pickup scheme in a white pearloid pickguard.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> Hehe you guys are awful, thanks for the feedback.  We'll see what happens. I had to vent though.
> 
> Sadly, no pics other than this:
> View attachment 112624
> 
> I took it because I found it infinitely amusing that the pickguard covers the side dots on the highest frets. I kinda love that, for some odd reason. You can tell I've never owned a guitar with a full pickguard.



Eh. I dunnit. I dun the thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aaand I ended up pulling the trigger on an Epi Worn goldtop. Been wanting a goldtop for years, so I guess it's time to get one.
I was thinking about getting the Indio, but the Motor City pickup I got is F-spaced, and the Indios are Gibson-spaced for whatever reason even though everyone uses F-spaced these days.
...I coulda just replaced the Gibson-spaced bridge with an F-Spaced bridge... Fuck it, the Epi's already ordered.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought some wood to make two mini board, essentially to make my big board modular for the distortion section. I use Tech 21 Character series and Revv G series pedals as preamp channels into my Two Notes Cab M and Cab M+. I have a third board that I can make as well when I decide. 

I'm thinking of putting 3 or possibly 4 Tech 21 pedals on mini board A, while mini board B will have two Revv G2 pedals, as well as a G3 and G4. 

As for which Tech 21 pedals, I am not sure. I have two Blondes, three British, and one California. If I can fit 4, maybe one Blonde, one California, and two British. May swap the California for a third British. The Blonde would be set for an overdriven Bassman type sound that I can roll back for cleans. The British would be Plexi, modded Plexi, and 800. If I use the California, it'd be a bluesy, rounder Mark I or Mark II kind of thing, not a Metallica/Sykes/ST type thing.


----------



## budda

budda said:


> Mike Turk pafs then locking tuners I think.


looking way more like a warmoth 59' neck for my MJT strat before these two things.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

budda said:


> looking way more like a warmoth 59' neck for my MJT strat before these two things.


I went for the '59 profile for a thinline Tele I put together a few years ago. Super comfortable!


----------



## budda

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I went for the '59 profile for a thinline Tele I put together a few years ago. Super comfortable!


I havent met a 59 profile i dont like.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Got bored of one my Jackson DKMG, so I'm looking for either a King V or a Kelly body to swap.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nice. Pickups?



Whoops missed this... Tone Nerd Roxy in the bridge and a DiMarzio HS2 in the neck (the original was an HS2 / JB)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Whoops missed this... Tone Nerd Roxy in the bridge and a DiMarzio HS2 in the neck (the original was an HS2 / JB)
> 
> At least I think it's a Roxy, I have a Roxy and a Sunset Strip and can't remember which was which and they weren't labeled


They don't read differently? The sunset strip sounds like it'd be a JB esque pickup given what a lot of them were using.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They don't read differently? The sunset strip sounds like it'd be a JB esque pickup given what a lot of them were using.



They would... but yeah thinking about it it's the Roxy, I have the Sunset Strip in a pickguard here.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> They would... but yeah thinking about it it's the Roxy, I have the Sunset Strip in a pickguard here.


Awesome either way. Hope it gets you the Pride stuff. I thought he had moved to the Steinberg by then, but maybe that was Big Game.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Awesome either way. Hope it gets you the Pride stuff. I thought he had moved to the Steinberg by then, but maybe that was Big Game.



Nope Pride was recorded with the Strat, a tubescreamer, and a Plexi. The guitar literally blew up with the trem posts breaking out of the wood after the last recording session. Then he switched to the ESP strats ala the videos from Pride, then the Steinbergers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Nope Pride was recorded with the Strat, a tubescreamer, and a Plexi. The guitar literally blew up with the trem posts breaking out of the wood after the last recording session. Then he switched to the ESP strats ala the videos from Pride, then the Steinbergers.


Ah, cool. Just don't destroy the wood where the bridge is. Lol.

I think the Strat, TS, Plexi rig was better sounding than the Steinberger, ADA setup.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ah, cool. Just don't destroy the wood where the bridge is. Lol.
> 
> I think the Strat, TS, Plexi rig was better sounding than the Steinberger, ADA setup.



The body for this is pretty good so it should be fine 

Yeah me too...


----------



## narad

Busted up red horizon has arrived. It's going to be part of a huge resto project with radical instrument products that I'm excited about.







Parting shot of the camo M-II, which really reminded me that standard series ESPs can totally hang with custom shop. When it comes to EMG 81 tone, this one just sounds better than some others.


----------



## Choop

Recently bought an Axe Fx II XL+ for a decent price -- going to dip my toe into the world of modeling and see how I like it. May be throwing together a power amp rig for it if I find I like it a lot, and opt to use it that way.


----------



## MFB

Choop said:


> Recently bought an Axe Fx II XL+ for a decent price -- going to dip my toe into the world of modeling and see how I like it. May be throwing together a power amp rig for it if I find I like it a lot, and opt to use it that way.



Gooble gobble, gooble gobble, one of us!


----------



## Crungy

Choop said:


> Recently bought an Axe Fx II XL+ for a decent price -- going to dip my toe into the world of modeling and see how I like it. May be throwing together a power amp rig for it if I find I like it a lot, and opt to use it that way.


Congrats! They're awesome, I got the same one about a year ago and love it.


----------



## Crungy

As always I've been itching for something Ibanez, like an S470 or similar. 

Part of me wants another 8 string even though I just got mine back.... I might restring one of my 7's for drop F# for poops and laughs.


----------



## Tree

A weird one for me, but I’ve been itching to have something that I’d keep tuned down a whole step and Drop C without needing to commit a more expensive fiddle to it. I’ve also wanted to learn to properly replace nuts, and do minor fretwork.


----------



## Tree

Crungy said:


> As always I've been itching for something Ibanez, like an S470 or similar.
> 
> Part of me wants another 8 string even though I just got mine back.... I might restring one of my 7's for drop F# for poops and laughs.


“Poops and laughs” is infinitely more offensive sounding to me than “shits and giggles” 
Also, I just grabbed a 26.5” 7 for kinda the same reason. DO IT!


----------



## Crungy

Is that the $200-ish one? I was so close to buying one then went full Ibanez.... Sounds like those Jacksons are pretty decent, and would be a good candidate for that kind of stuff you want to do.


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Busted up red horizon has arrived. It's going to be part of a huge resto project with radical instrument products that I'm excited about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parting shot of the camo M-II, which really reminded me that standard series ESPs can totally hang with custom shop. When it comes to EMG 81 tone, this one just sounds better than some others.


I’m drooling over that M-II


----------



## Tree

Crungy said:


> Is that the $200-ish one? I was so close to buying one then went full Ibanez.... Sounds like those Jacksons are pretty decent, and would be a good candidate for that kind of stuff you want to do.


Yeah, that’s the one. Just some MF exclusive for the maple board I think.

Ibanez is my go to, but for $150 I figured this was a no-brainer to fuss with. In my experience these are a bit less of a gamble than comparable GIOs.


----------



## technomancer

I may finally do a CCV clone once I wrap up the current Jose builds (which at the rate I build means it will be done in 2027 )


----------



## Crungy

Tree said:


> Yeah, that’s the one. Just some MF exclusive for the maple board I think.
> 
> Ibanez is my go to, but for $150 I figured this was a no-brainer to fuss with. In my experience these are a bit less of a gamble than comparable GIOs.



If you weren't looking to do mods/light luthier work (or wanted to anyways) 7321's are pretty solid and have parts readily available.... You might be able to find a good deal. 

That Jackson is probably going to be decent though and likely half the cost. Decisions decisions!


----------



## narad

Bearitone said:


> I’m drooling over that M-II


Sold like thirty mins after I put it on reverb. I liked it but satin finishes are not for me.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

Bought a grimey Orville Les Paul custom for $600 from a Japanese seller. Fingers crossed there’s no issues besides the dirt.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Busted up red horizon has arrived. It's going to be part of a huge resto project with radical instrument products that I'm excited about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parting shot of the camo M-II, which really reminded me that standard series ESPs can totally hang with custom shop. When it comes to EMG 81 tone, this one just sounds better than some others.


Are you going to have Rob do one of his killer looking crackle finishes?


technomancer said:


> I may finally do a CCV clone once I wrap up the current Jose builds (which at the rate I build means it will be done in 2027 )


Once you're done, you need to take a pic or a video of all the variants and call it "All Way Jose".


----------



## technomancer

Kyle Jordan said:


> Once you're done, you need to take a pic or a video of all the variants and call it "All Way Jose".



I sort of wish somebody made a knockoff PCB for this one, as doing a turret layout for 2 channels with all the switching options is a bit of a PITA. The Friedman clones with all the extra features I did I at least had the PCB for most of the basics and did the extra switching / NFB options off board.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Are you going to have Rob do one of his killer looking crackle finishes?



Since I'm going to replace the fretboard and fix the headstock tip, it's a good opportunity to go to black binding, which is basically not any any production old style horizon. Maybe I'll also go to 27 fret then. And finish-wise I'm leaning toward one of those serpent style ones they did a few of, where it's like snakeskin but kind of like ripped up with black in the shredder parts. 

I think crackle's not great for horizons since it covers the contours. If I can find a good M-I, I'd love to get ESP to do a crackle on it. With reverse headstock, that's like my current dream guitar idea actually.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably finally gonna get a rotary pedal. I wish I liked the Strymon Lex because people are practically giving them away now  But man, they sound pretty boring.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably finally gonna get a rotary pedal. I wish I liked the Strymon Lex because people are practically giving them away now  But man, they sound pretty boring.


per my last email,


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> per my last email,



One of the Neo Vents is the end goal, yes. Closest thing to my holy grail (Rotosphere).


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> They would... but yeah thinking about it it's the Roxy, I have the Sunset Strip in a pickguard here.



Actually went and looked at what I put where, Sunset Strip is in the bridge of the incoming guitar. Finally got a tracking number yesterday, should be here just in time for the weekend / my week off next week.


----------



## spacebard

Bought the Sinvertek N5 MAGT-1 today



Sinvertek - MGAT-1


----------



## D-Nasty

I just bought a White Ibanez PIA (which should be here in October) & a set of Presonus E5 XT's. I also just picked up an Axe-FX II & a MFC-101. So yeah... I'm fuckin' tapped ATM.


----------



## D-Nasty

spacebard said:


> Bought the Sinvertek N5 MAGT-1 today
> 
> 
> 
> Sinvertek - MGAT-1



Jesus man... does it come with a Navy SEAL to send the coordinates?

"Alpha leader... we are Oscar Mike to your position. I repeat... we are Oscar fuckin' Mike. How copy Alpha Leader?" 

Also... "Entirely Made By Wu"? Who the fuck is Wu?


----------



## youngthrasher9

The new (old) cab is waiting for me at home. T-minus 5 hours until I get to open it. Aghhhhh 

Also played a slime green Jackson 7 I might have to pick up tomorrow.


----------



## Seabeast2000

D-Nasty said:


> Jesus man... does it come with a Navy SEAL to send the coordinates?
> 
> "Alpha leader... we are Oscar Mike to your position. I repeat... we are Oscar fuckin' Mike. How copy Alpha Leader?"
> 
> Also... "Entirely Made By Wu"? Who the fuck is Wu?


Yeah Thales radio vibes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So instead of spending the $$$ on a Neo Vent (or mini or micro or whatever), I found a Tech 21 Roto Choir. Videos sound great so im gonna give it a shot.


----------



## youngthrasher9

1. Slime Green Slat-7, and SD-1 incoming. (Pending police hold til the 3rd RAHHHHH)
2. New cabinet came with old Peavey deuce stock speakers where two of the UK v30’s should’ve been. It’s going back to GC. 
3. Might join the esteemed 2x12+15 club among such gentleman as @Gmork on Monday. Fingers crossed the dude still has it then.


----------



## narad

Bought 2 DV-77s


----------



## Gmork

youngthrasher9 said:


> 1. Slime Green Slat-7, and SD-1 incoming. (Pending police hold til the 3rd RAHHHHH)
> 2. New cabinet came with old Peavey deuce stock speakers where two of the UK v30’s should’ve been. It’s going back to GC.
> 3. Might join the esteemed 2x12+15 club among such gentleman as @Gmork on Monday. Fingers crossed the dude still has it then.


The same randall cab as mine!!!???


----------



## youngthrasher9

Gmork said:


> The same randall!!!???


Yup! Dude even got a pic for me of the speakers. It looks pretty cherry. He’s only asking $300.


----------



## Gmork

youngthrasher9 said:


> Yup! Dude even got a pic for me of the speakers. It looks pretty cherry. He’s only asking $300.


Damn!! Thats amazing! It comes stock with v30s and thev15" legend i believe. 
Youre gonna LOVE it! 
When i got mine it had some other speakers i dont remember but v30s with the 15" would sound fantastic no doubt! 
Do a NCD thread when u get it!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Went a little trigger happy and bought a Metal Zone, and a MKII Swollen Pickle, plus a logo for my GX130C. The logo showed up first.


----------



## narad

Finally retolexed cab (take 2) has arrived!


----------



## Xaeldaren

narad said:


> Finally retolexed cab (take 2) has arrived!


I'm fairly certain that there aren't enough organs in my body to pay for all the glorious gear stuffed into this picture.


----------



## narad

Xaeldaren said:


> I'm fairly certain that there aren't enough organs in my body to pay for all the glorious gear stuffed into this picture.



Ha, it comes and goes. About 4 things in the photo area are set to go up for sale soon.


----------



## Gmork

Bought a RAT the other day..... Real exciting lol


----------



## KentBrockman

Sold my Mesa cab today!

It was a 1x12 open back widebody cab with the Celestion C90 Black Shadow in it. Great little cab and I had kept it in pristine condition for the 8-9 months that I had it. I bought it new in December 2021 and it had stayed in the garage where we practiced until I put it back in its original box after buying my Helix in April. I'm glad to reclaim some space. Met the guy just south of Portland. He told me about his church band and found out that we happened to briefly live in the same place on the side of the country as well (but at different times). He will be using this little cab with his Mesa Fillmore for his church band. I also told him that I was low-key looking for a church band to play with and that I'm not religious, but I do want somewhere where I can play live regularly with musicians that turn up having practiced. He offered to help me find something if I wanted!

I always like the conversations with people who find my listings on Craigslist. Due to the specialist nature of the things I sell, it's always nice to have a conversation with someone with a shared interest. The last time that happened was in March 2021 when I drove down to southern Oregon to meet a guy in his manufactured home to buy his RG3120. He talked my head off for about 30 minutes and I was pretty tired from the driving already.


----------



## sacguy71

I have an Ibanez Prestige 7 string guitar on the way as backup to my Majesty 7 string guitar. Was under 2k as I did not want to spend 5k plus on a custom Mayones right now.


----------



## narad

DV-77s arrived:






Biggest metal cab upgrades I've made in maybe 5 years, both in the same week. This is interesting... I guess I'm a little disappointed for now. The DV-77s are great speakers, I like them a lot. But, they're also missing a little something. I think they would have been better in a mixed cab. Something with a little more cut. I was hoping the 2x12 with the open top and the closed, ported bottom would have maybe given each enough variety to maybe diversify the sound a little.


----------



## sleewell

Bought a focusrite 18i20 3rd gen yesterday


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought another True Tone CS12 power supply last night...

Sold my FM3 back to my friend for his other guitar player to use ...they went all in-ears , thru the P.A so i have that money to maybe buy something.

I would buy another 1999 Les paul Classic 1960 re-issue...ive never had a nicer LP that just is so awesome to play and it speaks to me so...i lucked out on that one for $800

That Friedman JJ100 pretty much cured my GAS for quite awhile now...keeps me playing and off the Forums for a while now

JBE no boost...BE i can use my boost pedals...i like that sound's so awesome..Mike is happy !

Lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Tree said:


> View attachment 112970
> 
> 
> A weird one for me, but I’ve been itching to have something that I’d keep tuned down a whole step and Drop C without needing to commit a more expensive fiddle to it. I’ve also wanted to learn to properly replace nuts, and do minor fretwork.



I like mine...i put a D-Act pickup in bridge and called it a day !

Its a nice cheap guitar..any small things can be fixed

Mike


----------



## Tree

Mourguitars said:


> I like mine...i put a D-Act pickup in bridge and called it a day !
> 
> Its a nice cheap guitar..any small things can be fixed
> 
> Mike


The stock pickups are surprisingly nice! Especially for clean tones. I am contemplating swapping them out for something I like a little more, but I am a bit wary of dumping more money than is necessary on something like this. At the same time though, if I have fun doing the mods and putting the work into the guitar it’s only a loss if I tried to sell it. The stock tuners are pretty wonky, so those may be first to go.


----------



## Gmork

I have a bunch of pedals for sale/trade on my local craigslist, Had a guy contact me today wanting to trade his vintage v7 black russian bigmuff for my frazzdazzler fuzz, im down. So we get to talking and doing some serious pedal geeking out.

Ends up his craigslist search went further than he realized, im in bc canada and hes in Washington. What the hell, we're both game, lets do this!.
He gives me his address and hes from aberdeen! (aka kurdt cobains home town) wooaah cool! So all my pent up old 90s stupid fanboying goes full throttle and hes cool and totally gets it, says he drives over "THEE bridge" every day and that he'll take some pics of the muff out on the town for me!! 
Eeeeeee!!!
Yes im an ooooldschool nirvana dork and the thought of getting a bigmuff from aberdeen is like off the scale on the cool meter for me lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Gmork said:


> I have a bunch of pedals for sale/trade on my local craigslist, Had a guy contact me today wanting to trade his vintage v7 black russian bigmuff for my frazzdazzler fuzz, im down. So we get to talking and doing some serioys pedal geeking out.
> 
> Ends up his craigslist search went further than he realized, im on van island, bc canada and hes in Washington. What the hell, we're both game, lets do this!.
> He gives me his address and hes from aberdeen! (aka kurdt cobains home town) wooaah cool! So all my pent up old 90s stupid fanboying goes full throttle and hes cool and totally gets it, says he drives over "THEE bridge" every day and that he'll take some pics of the muff out on the town for me!!
> Eeeeeee!!!
> Yes im an ooooldschool nirvana dork and the thought of getting a bigmuff from aberdeen is like off the scale on the cool meter for me lol


Fuzzes are kind of cool, but don't really contribute to the tone I like to go for. A lot of them make tye highs harsh, scoop the mids, and the bass is boomy and gross. I'd probably prefer a treble booster, but I still wish I could find a fuzz that was cool. I'd probably be a fuzz face guy more than a big muff guy.


----------



## oniduder

narad said:


> Ha, it comes and goes. About 4 things in the photo area are set to go up for sale soon.



you using an amp switcher? if so which one?

thanks

i'm a KHE Audio duder


----------



## narad

oniduder said:


> you using an amp switcher? if so which one?
> 
> thanks
> 
> i'm a KHE Audio duder



I'm the amp switcher. It's quite annoying, so basically the same 4 amps keep getting played and periodically swapped around with stuff from the shelves.


----------



## oniduder

narad said:


> I'm the amp switcher. It's quite annoying, so basically the same 4 amps keep getting played and periodically swapped around with stuff from the shelves.




amp switchers are nice for the above reasons, less annoying except for initial setup, and now they incorporate fx loops so there's your shared gate or delay chorus etc, live is easy, turn em all on and then switch cabinets amps fx whatever


----------



## narad

oniduder said:


> amp switchers are nice for the above reasons, less annoying except for initial setup, and now they incorporate fx loops so there's your shared gate or delay chorus etc, live is easy, turn em all on and then switch cabinets amps fx whatever



I'd like to, but I guess I don't really have that much space to be running cables all over the place. Maybe in the next apartment I'll have a good organized setup. I have a waza TAE that I don't use too much, but it's nice in that it puts the loop after the power amp, so no need to run to each amp's loop.


----------



## oniduder

narad said:


> I'd like to, but I guess I don't really have that much space to be running cables all over the place. Maybe in the next apartment I'll have a good organized setup. I have a waza TAE that I don't use too much, but it's nice in that it puts the loop after the power amp, so no need to run to each amp's loop.


 yeah it does make sense in my house, rather than an apartment or some place where tear down or set up is possibly something i'd have to do more than once, ie a move

but something to definitely consider to invest in, i mean hell a simple 8amp with 4 or 8 cabinets and fx would be less money than maybe 1 of the amps you have


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> I'm the amp switcher. It's quite annoying, so basically the same 4 amps keep getting played and periodically swapped around with stuff from the shelves.


I found swapping around just four cables between amps was a big enough pain in the ass. With that many amps and cabs I'd definitely just buy a good MIDI controllable amp/cab switcher.

For me it's just easier to use a digital modeler to avoid all that if I want to change sounds drastically. My real world rig is a one amp and cab deal now.


----------



## StevenC

You guys have it all backwards. You need a 16 channel multi effects unit so that you can leave everything plugged in all the time.


----------



## Millul

Bout a mid 90s Ibanez S470, the oiled mahogany model - it was my 1st guitar, so I sorta NEEDED to have it again (tried to actually get my original one back, but haven't been able to track it).
Lo-trs bridge, shitty pickups...I don't care, I am stoked and can't wait to play it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda wanna give the DiMarzio Dominion another shot


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda wanna give the DiMarzio Dominion another shot


I will always sing praises of the Dominion


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I will always sing praises of the Dominion


Tried it a few years ago and wasn't impressed. But like I said, was a few years ago. Tastes can change  Plus it was only one guitar.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I just got a Fryette 2/90/2 power amp for my Axe-Fx III rig but I'm having trouble putting the pics in my NAD thread lol so you're hearing about it here. Next acquisition is a Suhr Standard Legacy and then a whole bunch of Bogner cabinets hopefully


----------



## Decapitated

Ordered this.


----------



## Tree

I’m trying to resist the urge to swap pickups in the cheap Jackson JS22-7 I just picked up. The bridge pickup has this really stiff, scratchy characteristic in the mids that cannot be EQ’d out, and it’s admittedly souring the fun playing it. The neck is kinda dull for distorted tones, too. It’s weird, bridge, middle and neck positions are surprisingly great for clean tones, but I’m a meathead metal guy 90% of the time and I really want to slap something better in there. 

It’s a shame because I have a set of pickups from a Legator Ghost that are actually really nice (think somewhere between the Ibanez V7/V8 combo and the newer Dimarzio Fusion Edges). But I can’t use them because they’re soap bars


----------



## Shask

Tree said:


> I’m trying to resist the urge to swap pickups in the cheap Jackson JS22-7 I just picked up. The bridge pickup has this really stiff, scratchy characteristic in the mids that cannot be EQ’d out, and it’s admittedly souring the fun playing it. The neck is kinda dull for distorted tones, too. It’s weird, bridge, middle and neck positions are surprisingly great for clean tones, but I’m a meathead metal guy 90% of the time and I really want to slap something better in there.
> 
> It’s a shame because I have a set of pickups from a Legator Ghost that are actually really nice (think somewhere between the Ibanez V7/V8 combo and the newer Dimarzio Fusion Edges). But I can’t use them because they’re soap bars


Just replace them, lol. Pickups can transform a guitar.


----------



## Tree

Shask said:


> Just replace them, lol. Pickups can transform a guitar.


You know what, that’s about as much motivation as I need 

It always just feels a little weird when the pickups are almost as much as the guitar itself.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Decapitated said:


> Ordered this.


I want one of these but there's a huge shortage in New Zealand. This is one of the reasons I'm SERIOUSLY considering a move to the states. The gear situation here is woeful.


----------



## Decapitated

CrushingAnvil said:


> I want one of these but there's a huge shortage in New Zealand. This is one of the reasons I'm SERIOUSLY considering a move to the states. The gear situation here is woeful.


Well, it’s currently on order, so hopefully it comes in a couple of weeks. I can’t imagine what it’s like where you are.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I ordered a new EMG SLV in black, so I can swap out the HSH pickguard with 58 SLV 58.


----------



## budda

Tree said:


> You know what, that’s about as much motivation as I need
> 
> It always just feels a little weird when the pickups are almost as much as the guitar itself.


Buy cheaper pickups


----------



## Choop

CrushingAnvil said:


> I just got a Fryette 2/90/2 power amp for my Axe-Fx III rig but I'm having trouble putting the pics in my NAD thread lol so you're hearing about it here. Next acquisition is a Suhr Standard Legacy and then a whole bunch of Bogner cabinets hopefully



Lucky! :V I saw one of these pop up on Reverb recently but it's outside of my budget. It's probably so killer, though! I'm shopping around for a tube rackmount power amp for my Axe II -- preferably a Mesa 2:90, but I'd also really like a VHT/Fryette 2/50/2.

I had a rack setup one time with a Marshall 9100 that sounded really great, but that thing is a chonker.


----------



## Tree

budda said:


> Buy cheaper pickups


That was my initial though as well. I was looking at the Dragonfire screamers, but they seem to have a permanent cocked wah thing going on. I also then considered grabbing the MM1 pickups which are what come in the import Misha sigs since all the djent kiddies love to rip those out for BKPs, but at that point I’m encroaching the price range of my beloved SD Black Winters.


----------



## odibrom

budda said:


> Buy cheaper pickups


... or used ones from more trendy brands...?


----------



## Choop

odibrom said:


> ... or used ones from more trendy brands...?



That's what I was thinking -- good ol' standby sets from Duncan/DiMarzio and shaboom!


----------



## Tree

odibrom said:


> ... or used ones from more trendy brands...?





Choop said:


> That's what I was thinking -- good ol' standby sets from Duncan/DiMarzio and shaboom!


I am hoping to snag some cheap D Activators, Super Distortions, or Nazgul/sentient, BW stuff. I’ve got a ton in my watch list on Reverb


----------



## budda

Tree said:


> I am hoping to snag some cheap D Activators, Super Distortions, or Nazgul/sentient, BW stuff. I’ve got a ton in my watch list on Reverb


Get custom wound Vinehams for the same or less, exept they’ll be brand new. Or see what @Randy can whip up.


----------



## Tree

budda said:


> Get custom wound Vinehams for the same or less, exept they’ll be brand new. Or see what @Randy can whip up.


Does Vineham do 7s? I don’t see anything on the site at the moment. Also, I had no clue Randy was manufacturing stuff for the public. I may have to hit the PMs when I’ve got a set price range.


----------



## budda

Tree said:


> Does Vineham do 7s? I don’t see anything on the site at the moment. Also, I had no clue Randy was manufacturing stuff for the public. I may have to hit the PMs when I’ve got a set price range.


I believe he does yes.


----------



## odibrom

budda said:


> Get custom wound Vinehams for the same or less, exept they’ll be brand new. Or see what @Randy can whip up.



I like this idea as well, but don't feel like suggesting it unless one already knows well what one wants with the guitar's tone/purpose/use...


----------



## StevenC

Multi Stereo Line Mixer – RedSeven Amplification | Boutique Amplifiers and Devices







www.redseven-amplification.com





One of these maybe, but probably want to find a rack pre I actually like first.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Tomorrow will be day 7 of waiting for my other cab to ship from GC. They haven’t even printed the label yet. I called em to see what’s up and evidently they are only putting one guy / one shift a day in the back to ship stuff out and this particular store is getting 30+ orders a day. Yikes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> Tomorrow will be day 7 of waiting for my other cab to ship from GC. They haven’t even printed the label yet. I called em to see what’s up and evidently they are only putting one guy / one shift a day in the back to ship stuff out and this particular store is getting 30+ orders a day. Yikes.


What shitty customer service. Then again it's GC, so seems par for the course.


----------



## Valdra

youngthrasher9 said:


> Tomorrow will be day 7 of waiting for my other cab to ship from GC. They haven’t even printed the label yet. I called em to see what’s up and evidently they are only putting one guy / one shift a day in the back to ship stuff out and this particular store is getting 30+ orders a day. Yikes.


They might be shipping it freight. They don't typically have to but for some reason my last cab was. My tracking wasn't updating because it was tracking for an undisclosed freight company, not the usual UPS/FedEx.

Came to find out it was freight when my parent told told me their was tons of messages on their answering machine of the shipping company trying to reach out (my number on file @ GC was setup as my parent home phone from 15+ years ago lol)


----------



## AMOS




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

probably a strandberg masvidalien and then a warlock, maybe a legator spectre 8 if I'm feeling 8s still



this is all happening once I get a job and secure income and get to play my guitars enough so these are a few years in the making


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought a JHS PackRat and JHS Bonzai on sale (20% off). That's about $107 off (including 7% tax), so that's a pretty decent amount off. I plan on pairing them with a Tech 21 Blonde I have, which I'll set for a clean-ish Bassman type sound.


----------



## DestroyMankind

https://thisheavyearth.com/products/33v ordered one of these. I'm excited to try it with my flesh rot into the power section of my orange cr120.


----------



## Ribboz

DestroyMankind said:


> https://thisheavyearth.com/products/33v ordered one of these. I'm excited to try it with my flesh rot into the power section of my orange cr120.


Please let us know. It looks really nice, and Flesh Rot sounds great in vids.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So the Epi was a bust. Sent it back because it was a lemon. 
Tried an Indio goldtop because I liked my other one so much... Was even MORE of a lemon.  
...One more try with a Squier Affinity Tele Deluxe. I WILL find a good cheapo guitar.


----------



## Einhander

Idk... There is always something but I talk myself out of new purchases to keep myself in check at times. I'm headed back to ESP CC today to pick up a couple of my guitars that were getting tech'd and they have a fucking sale which is always convenient haha! I love the shop here in Tokyo but man it's a struggle to leave without buying something. I'm really interested in a REVV head and 2x12 next year, maybe matchless, or a rack mounted Helix.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So the Epi was a bust. Sent it back because it was a lemon.
> Tried an Indio goldtop because I liked my other one so much... Was even MORE of a lemon.
> ...One more try with a Squier Affinity Tele Deluxe. I WILL find a good cheapo guitar.


G&L tribute.


----------



## DestroyMankind

Ribboz said:


> Please let us know. It looks really nice, and Flesh Rot sounds great in vids.


I'll definitely post how it is when it comes in. I never owned an ampeg vh-140c so I'm not sure how close the flesh rot gets to it. But it's definitely a pedal I'm happy I got. The pentademon is my first pedal based on the tc integrated preamp. Was really going between that and the dirty tree. The cheaper price and free shipping won me over. Also Shea makes awesome pedals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> G&L tribute.


Too late. 
But if this doesn't work out I was considering a PRS SE Tremonti, Starla, or Tribute ASAT.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Too late.
> But if this doesn't work out I was considering a PRS SE Tremonti, Starla, or Tribute ASAT.


All 3. Cost you less than a used usa something else


----------



## gunch

since the vs thread is dead, would you rather:
Esp/LTD:
-get a ltd TE-200 and mod it
-get a black metal M
-get a TE-401
-go a little more expensive and get a E-II M1
-get a 87’ Eclipse NT crackle
-H-1001 Andromeda Satin

-the fuckin Yamaha revstar like I’ve been wanting
-Eart Tele with the Keisel bevel
-JS series Rhoads or Warrior
-Various Slick models (the regular strat or the tele ss with no pick guard)
-Various Epiphones (JC LPC Wino, SG special p90 or an Actual Gibson SG Junior)
-squier contemporary strat HT 

current gas headspace. Option paralysis please advise.


----------



## StevenC

I want to buy an OC818.

Well, I want to buy two of them and some sort of 4 channel mic pre like a Manley Force.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Valdra said:


> They might be shipping it freight. They don't typically have to but for some reason my last cab was. My tracking wasn't updating because it was tracking for an undisclosed freight company, not the usual UPS/FedEx.
> 
> Came to find out it was freight when my parent told told me their was tons of messages on their answering machine of the shipping company trying to reach out (my number on file @ GC was setup as my parent home phone from 15+ years ago lol)


For anyone wondering, this was the case. It took 6 business days for a text from a freight company letting me know it would be here via freight in 10 days. Fortunately I have the Yamaha cab to use while I wait.


----------



## budda

In a big ole left turn, I find myself owning a pair of V30 loaded (but not AV stamped) silver jubilee 212s. No power amp, no guitar amp, but hell I got cabs


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> In a big ole left turn, I find myself owning a pair of V30 loaded (but not AV stamped) silver jubilee 212s. No power amp, no guitar amp, but hell I got cabs



The only solution is to go buy a Silver Jubilee to complete the set...


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> The only solution is to go buy a Silver Jubilee to complete the set...


It was a set, buddy is selling the cabs. 

Debating offering my mjt strat on a koch twintone 50 locally..


----------



## youngthrasher9

budda said:


> In a big ole left turn, I find myself owning a pair of V30 loaded (but not AV stamped) silver jubilee 212s. No power amp, no guitar amp, but hell I got cabs


The G12 Vintages? If so those are some of my favorite speakers ever and hard as shit to find! Great haul man!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> The G12 Vintages? If so those are some of my favorite speakers ever and hard as shit to find! Great haul man!


Are they the same as a V30 or different?


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Are they the same as a V30 or different?


Near as I can tell the reg V30 from some googling.

Anyone know if the serial on a marshall cab is an accurate date code? The one is high 200’s.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Probably a wired 2 knob strat pickguard. Light mint on lake placed bleu.....


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Are they the same as a V30 or different?


I definitely found them to be a little different but everyone says different things about them. There’s a guy on YouTube who compared them and his name slips my mind, you might be able to find it with a simple search.


----------



## narad

Update from ongoing project of teh 1-piece quilt maple body ESP strat, back from ESP Crafthouse with the birdseye neck I bought off yahoo, routed for a floyd (ESP branded schaller):







And routed for a HB. Now has a screamin' demon, sounds great. Tons of cut. The neck has a traditional strat radius though and the frets aren't gigantic, so the playability is still something that needs some doing.

Also the tint of the neck and body really don't work well together. Not sure what to do there. Both look great independently.


----------



## rokket2005

Didn't think I was going to buy an LPC today




bought an LPC today


----------



## budda

rokket2005 said:


> Didn't think I was going to buy an LPC today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought an LPC today


No pic no care!


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> No pic no care!


You made us wait 2 weeks for an R8. You can wait.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think I might buy the York Audio M65 pack and either the YA Zila, ML Sound Lab Zila, or ML Sound Lab Sure pack. This way I can mix an M65 and an H75.


----------



## budda

rokket2005 said:


> You made us wait 2 weeks for an R8. You can wait.


Seller had pics of the R8, i’ll have to check


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think I might buy the York Audio M65 pack and either the YA Zila, ML Sound Lab Zila, or ML Sound Lab Sure pack. This way I can mix an M65 and an H75.


the zilla h75 one is great. I mix it with their dv77 pack.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> the zilla h75 one is great. I mix it with their dv77 pack.


I didn't care for the DV77 based on clips. I think an H75 and M65 would mix better. Plus I could mix them with H30 and M25 IRs in 55hz and 75hz from ML Sound Lab. 

I just need to figure out why my Cab M will only swap FILE A when I hit enter of FILE B to go through the files/folders to pick something. Kind of irritating.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I didn't care for the DV77 based on clips. I think an H75 and M65 would mix better. Plus I could mix them with H30 and M25 IRs in 55hz and 75hz from ML Sound Lab.
> 
> I just need to figure out why my Cab M will only swap FILE A when I hit enter of FILE B to go through the files/folders to pick something. Kind of irritating.


I have ML's greenback IRs and they're not that good tbh. There are better greenback IRs out there imo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have ML's greenback IRs and they're not that good tbh. There are better greenback IRs out there imo.


I've been trying to figure out why my Two Notes CAB M does that, so I haven't gotten much of a chance to check them out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got some mod ideas for the Deluxe Tele, but I need to know if it can fit a middle pickup... or if it's even a good guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got some mod ideas for the Deluxe Tele, but I need to know if it can fit a middle pickup... or if it's even a good guitar.


Going for the Nashville Tele thing?


----------



## youngthrasher9

Not at all interesting but I need 0000 steel wool and some 3M dual lock. 

And probably some new 6 in-line tuners. (Thinking gotoh).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> Not at all interesting but I need 0000 steel wool and some 3M dual lock.
> 
> And probably some new 6 in-line tuners. (Thinking gotoh).


Sounds cool. I'm assuming the steel wool is to polish frets?


----------



## mlp187

Rocktron Widowmaker.

I have a Quilter Mach 3 head that I love and am currently running a tight metal through. I just want a tidy form factor for my setup. I’m building a 4U oak rack enclosure that’s only 7” deep so it can fit on my weird wall:


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sounds cool. I'm assuming the steel wool is to polish frets?


Yup, on the new Rhoads I bought today. I’ll probably do the soloist while I’m at it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Going for the Nashville Tele thing?


H-S-H Deluxe Tele.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> H-S-H Deluxe Tele.


I'd want a Fat Nashville Tele (HSS) -- Humbucker, Strat single coil, Tele neck single coil. I'd also want a bridge with 6 saddles, 22 frets, and 5 way selector switch + master volume, as well as two controls (probably an SPC and EXG).


----------



## highstringer

Probably a classical guitar, love the sound of nylon strings


----------



## youngthrasher9

Trying to decide between an orange lunchbox head ([super?] crush head) and a Marshall DSL. So basically tastefully loose with lots of mids and unintentionally loose with lots of mids. I think I like how immediate the response is on the marshall more but the orange midrange is so gnarly for high gain.


----------



## budda

youngthrasher9 said:


> Trying to decide between an orange lunchbox head ([super?] crush head) and a Marshall DSL. So basically tastefully loose with lots of mids and unintentionally loose with lots of mids. I think I like how immediate the response is on the marshall more but the orange midrange is so gnarly for high gain.


OG dsl or new version?


----------



## youngthrasher9

budda said:


> OG dsl or new version?


New version.


----------



## budda

youngthrasher9 said:


> New version.


Hm. Probably super crush.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Got the EMG SLV, JHS PackRat, and JHS Bonsai in. Swapped my pickguard for three SLVs and SPC+EXG as usual. The JHS pedals were meant to go with my Tech 21 Blonde, but I wasn't really digging it. I was thinking of going with just the poweramp of the Two Notes CAB M, but turned on the Preamp (bass) and really liked that. I opted for the Brat and TS10, which I wasn't planning on using either of those. Not that hte other options weren't cool, but these seemed to work well.


----------



## KentBrockman

My BOSS TU-30 metronome and tuner should arrive next week!

I also ordered a Positive Grid Spark. Tried one in GC on the weekend and it sounded good out of the box. I am only planning on using this for practicing things that I don’t need a backing track for. Getting my Helix and monitor out of their bags and dealing with cables and mesa was getting a little frustrating.


----------



## Naxxpipe

I really need to set my priorities straight before my next purchase. I have been pining for a 7 for a while, but I always end up getting yet another 6-string. But every time I get thrown off course since I really want a X-shape hardtail 7 string and it is easier to get a more affordable 6 than get a custom or semi-custom 7.

Picture unrelated


----------



## Steinmetzify

Incoming


----------



## youngthrasher9

Steinmetzify said:


> Incoming
> 
> View attachment 113890


Yes! I’m thinking I’ll probably pick one up too. Might be a few months but it’s been that long that I haven’t been able to get it out of my head.

Unrelated but I think I’m gonna pick up another JS32T Rhoads in black and murder it out.


----------



## Steinmetzify

youngthrasher9 said:


> Yes! I’m thinking I’ll probably pick one up too. Might be a few months but it’s been that long that I haven’t been able to get it out of my head.
> 
> Unrelated but I think I’m gonna pick up another JS32T Rhoads in black and murder it out.



Dude my buddy grabbed one and between us we have a shit ton of great amps and like 6 4x12s but when I visit we usually end up in the living room trading back and forth between us, using that amp and an Orange 1x12 lol

They’re so fuckin gnarly for doom and metal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought some ENGL cabs on Two Notes. Can't wait to check them out later.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Steinmetzify said:


> Dude my buddy grabbed one and between us we have a shit ton of great amps and like 6 4x12s but when I visit we usually end up in the living room trading back and forth between us, using that amp and an Orange 1x12 lol
> 
> They’re so fuckin gnarly for doom and metal.


Yeah man, I had a tiny terror for a while and I fucked loved it for grimey death metal stuff. I had to sell it and I think for extra $200 used I’m gonna replace it with one of these bad boys.


----------



## LCW

Simple but deadly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Might pull the trigger on one of those baritone Teles. Was possibly gonna install a pair of minibuckers, but I'm actually thinking about routing it for a bridge bucker If I can


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Might pull the trigger on one of those baritone Teles. Was possibly gonna install a pair of minibuckers, but I'm actually thinking about routing it for a bridge bucker If I can


Stacked single, surprise people l.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Stacked single, surprise people l.


Believe it or not I was also thinking about doing that. I think a Hot Rails could fit in the route no problem, but idk how the Hot Rails sounds tuned down to A/drop G
Go even crazier and put a 'lil 59 next to it and have a poor man's FIshman Fluence.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Thanks to @narad it's going to be this beauty
View attachment DSC00210.jpg



I have wanted one of these for a VERY long time.
View attachment DSC00222.jpg


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Believe it or not I was also thinking about doing that. I think a Hot Rails could fit in the route no problem, but idk how the Hot Rails sounds tuned down to A/drop G
> Go even crazier and put a 'lil 59 next to it and have a poor man's FIshman Fluence.


It’ll sound good, do it. Hotrails oclock.


----------



## CanserDYI

Something 30 inch scale is coming home with me soon. I need it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> Something 30 inch scale is coming home with me soon. I need it.



Do tell.


----------



## CanserDYI

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Thanks to @narad it's going to be this beauty
> View attachment 113910
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted one of these for a VERY long time.
> View attachment 113911


Oh hell yeah.



Seabeast2000 said:


> Do tell.


Haven't picked yet, but either going to be a cheapo Loathe guitar from Sub zero or gonna Precision guitar kit up a neck for a few bodies I have....I just really wanna play with a 30 inch scale.

Edit: And god damnit I swore PGK did a 30 inch jazzmaster but it's only 28....


----------



## mlp187

We’ll, I bought the Rocktron Widowmaker and it’s goddamn fantastic. Way better than I was expecting. It’s really tight and has more than enough gain. Sounds brutal as hell and the on-board tone controls are enough to get great sounds from my M80M.

I’m currently running it into the effects loop return on my Quilter Mach 3. Only problem is, I can’t switch between clean/dirt on the WM because there is a loud pop from what I’m guessing to be a transient DC spike when engaging the switch.
Also, interesting to note, the Mach 3’s reverb/tremolo come after the effects loop return, so I can still get reverb and tremolo. Maybe this is a common thing and I’ve never noticed it before.

So now I want to build my rack amp:
Widowmaker -> EQ -> power amp (my next gear purchase)

The question is, which power amp? I want to keep it around $300-$400 USD and 1U/2U/4U in size.

I’m looking at (so far):
Rocktron velocity 100ltd
Orange Pedal Baby
Art SLA-1
And the used market for these and others

If any of you have suggestions and/or experience in this domain, I would love to hear it.

Otherwise, fuck me for living in the past and building a rack setup


----------



## LCW

I'm on a fuzz kick... Boss FZ-1W incoming


----------



## Tree

mlp187 said:


> We’ll, I bought the Rocktron Widowmaker and it’s goddamn fantastic. Way better than I was expecting. It’s really tight and has more than enough gain. Sounds brutal as hell and the on-board tone controls are enough to get great sounds from my M80M.
> 
> I’m currently running it into the effects loop return on my Quilter Mach 3. Only problem is, I can’t switch between clean/dirt on the WM because there is a loud pop from what I’m guessing to be a transient DC spike when engaging the switch.
> Also, interesting to note, the Mach 3’s reverb/tremolo come after the effects loop return, so I can still get reverb and tremolo. Maybe this is a common thing and I’ve never noticed it before.
> 
> So now I want to build my rack amp:
> Widowmaker -> EQ -> power amp (my next gear purchase)
> 
> The question is, which power amp? I want to keep it around $300-$400 USD and 1U/2U/4U in size.
> 
> I’m looking at (so far):
> Rocktron velocity 100ltd
> Orange Pedal Baby
> Art SLA-1
> And the used market for these and others
> 
> If any of you have suggestions and/or experience in this domain, I would love to hear it.
> 
> Otherwise, fuck me for living in the past and building a rack setup


The Velocity was always pretty clean in my experience. I’d guess that the pedal baby would be good since it’s newer and has the Orange guys backing it, but never tried it myself. 

Also fuck it. Rack setups are still cool as hell IMO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mlp187 said:


> We’ll, I bought the Rocktron Widowmaker and it’s goddamn fantastic. Way better than I was expecting. It’s really tight and has more than enough gain. Sounds brutal as hell and the on-board tone controls are enough to get great sounds from my M80M.
> 
> I’m currently running it into the effects loop return on my Quilter Mach 3. Only problem is, I can’t switch between clean/dirt on the WM because there is a loud pop from what I’m guessing to be a transient DC spike when engaging the switch.
> Also, interesting to note, the Mach 3’s reverb/tremolo come after the effects loop return, so I can still get reverb and tremolo. Maybe this is a common thing and I’ve never noticed it before.
> 
> So now I want to build my rack amp:
> Widowmaker -> EQ -> power amp (my next gear purchase)
> 
> The question is, which power amp? I want to keep it around $300-$400 USD and 1U/2U/4U in size.
> 
> I’m looking at (so far):
> Rocktron velocity 100ltd
> Orange Pedal Baby
> Art SLA-1
> And the used market for these and others
> 
> If any of you have suggestions and/or experience in this domain, I would love to hear it.
> 
> Otherwise, fuck me for living in the past and building a rack setup


Get an ART dual 15 band EQ, with one in front and one behind it.


----------



## rokket2005

I posted an NGD. It's a TLDR for sure.


----------



## narad

Not my real next purchase and I'm in more of a sell-off / trade-off, but I noticed this is the cheapest thing I can buy from Billy Corgan that comes with a certificate of authenticity:









Audio Input/output Owned by Billy Corgan | Reverb


This Audio Input/output is owned by Billy CorganThis unit is missing the back enclosure but it still functions. Two of the slots are not filled. All items in The Official Billy Corgan Reverb Shop ship fully insured with delivery confirmation and come with an embossed Certificate Of Authe...




reverb.com


----------



## Valdra

mlp187 said:


> We’ll, I bought the Rocktron Widowmaker and it’s goddamn fantastic. Way better than I was expecting. It’s really tight and has more than enough gain. Sounds brutal as hell and the on-board tone controls are enough to get great sounds from my M80M.
> 
> I’m currently running it into the effects loop return on my Quilter Mach 3. Only problem is, I can’t switch between clean/dirt on the WM because there is a loud pop from what I’m guessing to be a transient DC spike when engaging the switch.
> Also, interesting to note, the Mach 3’s reverb/tremolo come after the effects loop return, so I can still get reverb and tremolo. Maybe this is a common thing and I’ve never noticed it before.
> 
> So now I want to build my rack amp:
> Widowmaker -> EQ -> power amp (my next gear purchase)
> 
> The question is, which power amp? I want to keep it around $300-$400 USD and 1U/2U/4U in size.
> 
> I’m looking at (so far):
> Rocktron velocity 100ltd
> Orange Pedal Baby
> Art SLA-1
> And the used market for these and others
> 
> If any of you have suggestions and/or experience in this domain, I would love to hear it.
> 
> Otherwise, fuck me for living in the past and building a rack setup


I have 3 Rocktron Velocity 300s, 1 is the vintage 2u "bass" version and the other two are the modern 1u versions. I really like them all, loud as hell and sound very round and smooth. 

I also have a Peavey 50/50 and a Carvin Tube 100 and I tend to gravitate to the 1u Rocktrons just for size and sound. 

I bought my most recent Velocity 300 for $170 on Guitar Center's used website I believe so if one comes up I think it would be well within your budget.


----------



## Isaiah04

For the meantime, im working on buying a used BC Rich NJ Series Warlock and upgrading it with time as a mod guitar. Eventually I would want to save up for an Ibanez Xiphos 6 or 7 string, original was one of the best feeling and sounding guitars i've played and would want to own one.


----------



## technomancer

Apparently some Mercury Magnetics transformers and more chassis and faceplates...

I really need to FINISH some more amp builds and stop planning and buying stuff for new ones


----------



## Bearitone

mlp187 said:


> We’ll, I bought the Rocktron Widowmaker and it’s goddamn fantastic. Way better than I was expecting. It’s really tight and has more than enough gain. Sounds brutal as hell and the on-board tone controls are enough to get great sounds from my M80M.
> 
> I’m currently running it into the effects loop return on my Quilter Mach 3. Only problem is, I can’t switch between clean/dirt on the WM because there is a loud pop from what I’m guessing to be a transient DC spike when engaging the switch.
> Also, interesting to note, the Mach 3’s reverb/tremolo come after the effects loop return, so I can still get reverb and tremolo. Maybe this is a common thing and I’ve never noticed it before.
> 
> So now I want to build my rack amp:
> Widowmaker -> EQ -> power amp (my next gear purchase)
> 
> The question is, which power amp? I want to keep it around $300-$400 USD and 1U/2U/4U in size.
> 
> I’m looking at (so far):
> Rocktron velocity 100ltd
> Orange Pedal Baby
> Art SLA-1
> And the used market for these and others
> 
> If any of you have suggestions and/or experience in this domain, I would love to hear it.
> 
> Otherwise, fuck me for living in the past and building a rack setup


Mosvalve 942 or 962


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I WAS gonna get a EHX Super Pulsar, because I miss mine, but I decided to try out the Duncan Shapeshifter V2 because I found one for super cheap. One of only 3 tremolo pedals I know of that are stereo out AND in.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

mlp187 said:


> We’ll, I bought the Rocktron Widowmaker and it’s goddamn fantastic. Way better than I was expecting. It’s really tight and has more than enough gain. Sounds brutal as hell and the on-board tone controls are enough to get great sounds from my M80M.
> 
> I’m currently running it into the effects loop return on my Quilter Mach 3. Only problem is, I can’t switch between clean/dirt on the WM because there is a loud pop from what I’m guessing to be a transient DC spike when engaging the switch.
> Also, interesting to note, the Mach 3’s reverb/tremolo come after the effects loop return, so I can still get reverb and tremolo. Maybe this is a common thing and I’ve never noticed it before.
> 
> So now I want to build my rack amp:
> Widowmaker -> EQ -> power amp (my next gear purchase)
> 
> The question is, which power amp? I want to keep it around $300-$400 USD and 1U/2U/4U in size.
> 
> I’m looking at (so far):
> Rocktron velocity 100ltd
> Orange Pedal Baby
> Art SLA-1
> And the used market for these and others
> 
> If any of you have suggestions and/or experience in this domain, I would love to hear it.
> 
> Otherwise, fuck me for living in the past and building a rack setup



In addition to the power amps you mentioned, I would also keep an eye out for a Carvin DCM200L on the used market. I picked mine up for under $150 a few years ago and it's been great paired up with my Axe-FX rig. Clean, loud, and boring


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Fucking apparently this. How can I not??

I messaged the shop to see if they'd do a Forget-me-Not (AK state flower) design. (also told them I'm prepared to make a down payment if necessary, no tire-kicking here) 

Long term plan is black ano pickguard+hardware, and keep the bone white P90s in my cabronita bari. It's gonna be a dapper seafoam-tuxedo-blaster.









Hand Engraved Cabronita Tele Hand Made Anodised Aluminium - Etsy


This Guitars item by GhostCustomGuitars has 4 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Oct 28, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> Fucking apparently this. How can I not??
> 
> I messaged the shop to see if they'd do a Forget-me-Not (AK state flower) design. (also told them I'm prepared to make a down payment if necessary, no tire-kicking here)
> 
> Long term plan is black ano pickguard+hardware, and keep the bone white P90s in my cabronita bari. It's gonna be a dapper seafoam-tuxedo-blaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Engraved Cabronita Tele Hand Made Anodised Aluminium - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Guitars item by GhostCustomGuitars has 4 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Oct 28, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


you should hit up Indra guitars. He does fantastic work on custom pickguards.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> you should hit up Indra guitars. He does fantastic work on custom pickguards.



Duly noted, I will put a line out there as well. This just happened to be 98% of what I already wanted.

Edit: You weren't kidding damn, this guy's work is phenomenal.


----------



## loganflynn294

Got a set of Onetics SLO transformers for a Wizard MTL clone I’m building, got the main board populated, chassis and headshell should arrive next week!


----------



## Bcoble0927

I'm thinking a custom Kiesel 8 string. Their BETA builder is badass.


----------



## LCW

Got this for $25 today. As a Nirvana fan I had to.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LCW said:


> Got this for $25 today. As a Nirvana fan I had to.
> 
> View attachment 114026


The DS-1 sounds better into an overdriven sound.


----------



## LCW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The DS-1 sounds better into an overdriven sound.


Running it into the crunch channel on this DSL40 I just picked up. Sounds quite good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LCW said:


> Running it into the crunch channel on this DSL40 I just picked up. Sounds quite good.


Lynch apparently used one at some point. Probably got him a little more mileage out of his Marshall before going, eventually, to Mesa and Soldano.


----------



## oniduder

narad said:


> Not my real next purchase and I'm in more of a sell-off / trade-off, but I noticed this is the cheapest thing I can buy from Billy Corgan that comes with a certificate of authenticity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Input/output Owned by Billy Corgan | Reverb
> 
> 
> This Audio Input/output is owned by Billy CorganThis unit is missing the back enclosure but it still functions. Two of the slots are not filled. All items in The Official Billy Corgan Reverb Shop ship fully insured with delivery confirmation and come with an embossed Certificate Of Authe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



i offered him proof that 911 was an inside job and 100 bucks for one of the overpriced diezels, and i was immediately turned down

i'm got the proof, the papers right there in hand, for a toured diezel, come on, don't you really want the proof of the truth you're already convinced of? smashing pumpkins guy i can't remember your name sorry,

jeez


----------



## oniduder

oniduder said:


> i offered him proof that 911 was an inside job and 100 bucks for one of the overpriced diezels, and i was immediately turned down
> 
> i'm got the proof, the papers right there in hand, for a toured diezel, come on, don't you really want the proof of the truth you're already convinced of? smashing pumpkins guy i can't remember your name sorry,
> 
> jeez


Sorry I didn’t see the date, my bad


----------



## sacguy71

I pulled the trigger today on a new Fender Yngwie Malmsteen Stratocaster. Will let you know how it plays for bending, vibrato and fast playing since the scallop fretboard will be different experience for me.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m thinking probably a Kent Armstrong grinder. The new Rhoads sounds fuckin great but just needs a little more bite and clarity.


----------



## sacguy71

I decided to buy two less expensive guitars this year instead of one expensive custom shop guitar. I do want a Mayones 8 string next year and maybe a Telecaster to get more versatility in my setup.


----------



## mlp187

@Tree, @Spaced Out Ace, @Valdra, @Bearitone, @TheWarAgainstTime

I appreciate all of your input. I had a blast researching and going down rabbit holes. 

After comparing price points and form factor, I opted for the Rocktron Velocity 100LTD. My intent at this point is to keep this rack build simple and small, and build more rack setups in the near future for fun.

My GAS has shifted from guitars to amplification and related gear. Not sure if that’s better or worse but am enjoying the journey.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

mlp187 said:


> My GAS has shifted from guitars to amplification and related gear. Not sure if that’s better or worse but am enjoying the journey.



It's worse. Don't ask me how I know.

(this isn't even all of it)

May god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Alberto7

Got a DiMarzio Cliplock in the black/gold UtoPIA finish for my PIA SDG.

Not much else interesting at the moment incoming. Trying to relax with my guitar purchases at the moment.


----------



## sacguy71

Turd Ferguson said:


> It's worse. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> (this isn't even all of it)
> 
> May god have mercy on your soul.
> 
> View attachment 114067


I know the feeling as I bought three tube amps in the past few years and lots of pedals. With guitars, I could buy more but amps and pedals greatly expand tone options.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably finally gonna get a rotary pedal. I wish I liked the Strymon Lex because people are practically giving them away now  But man, they sound pretty boring.


It's not really a full on rotary, but check out the Maestro Comet chorus in orbit mode.


----------



## narad

Not the next purchase per se, but next trade... outgoing Diezel Herbert:







Thing is the worst weight. Max weight I can ship is 25kg. How much does a Herbert in headshell weigh? 25 mf'in kg. And shipping just the headshell costs almost the same. Trying to figure out if there is something smarter here but probably just going to eat the ship cost.

And coming in... Cornford MK50. Good trade?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Not the next purchase per se, but next trade... outgoing Diezel Herbert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is the worst weight. Max weight I can ship is 25kg. How much does a Herbert in headshell weigh? 25 mf'in kg. And shipping just the headshell costs almost the same. Trying to figure out if there is something smarter here but probably just going to eat the ship cost.
> 
> And coming in... Cornford MK50. Good trade?



Depends on how you like the Cornford... for me the Herbert is one of those amps that I'll keep around just because it's so good at what it does.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sounds like a hassle. Unless you really don't like the Herbert and know you'll love the Cornford, I'd probably keep the Herbert.


----------



## narad

I'm already into it now. Wound up buying a replacement Herbert last week  Very interested in the Cornford though. I'm kinda thinking it's going to be one of those amps that sounds great at high volume and therefore I wind up considering it a hassle to setup for a good tone with the attenuator.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I'm already into it now. Wound up buying a replacement Herbert last week  Very interested in the Cornford though. I'm kinda thinking it's going to be one of those amps that sounds great at high volume and therefore I wind up considering it a hassle to setup for a good tone with the attenuator.



Haven't actually had a chance to play one but recall people saying they sound great but are very very unforgiving.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> It's not really a full on rotary, but check out the Maestro Comet chorus in orbit mode.


I ended up with the Tech 21 Roto Choir and am happy with it. A bit noisy but sounds great.


----------



## mlp187

Turd Ferguson said:


> It's worse. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> (this isn't even all of it)
> 
> May god have mercy on your soul.
> 
> View attachment 114067


Holy moly that is glorious! The smaller heads arranged on the Carvin cab is a great space saver. 
My amp GAS just intensified.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I ended up with the Tech 21 Roto Choir and am happy with it. A bit noisy but sounds great.


Some of my favorite bits from Van Halen songs is the noise of his flange or phaser as the song fades.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

mlp187 said:


> Holy moly that is glorious! The smaller heads arranged on the Carvin cab is a great space saver.
> My amp GAS just intensified.



Lunchbox heads are pretty much crack cocaine to me.


----------



## sacguy71

Turd Ferguson said:


> Lunchbox heads are pretty much crack cocaine to me.


right? would love a mini Driftwood Nighmare amp for my desk since it has noise gate and tube screamer built in only need to use a reverb/delay pedal with it.


----------



## CanserDYI

This will be a fun little modhorse I hope. Either way, some Loathe riffs will be fun to learn.


----------



## technomancer

Apparently this in brushed stainless and a matching chassis or two. Decisions, decisions: black or cream knobs and what color headshell... if the faceplate was gold was going to go with cream knobs, cream headshell, and salt and pepper cloth for the front but the brushed stainless has me not sure what to do. Might just go all black.


----------



## LCW




----------



## NickS

^I just got one of those but I haven't had any time with it yet (two kids, both had covid last week).


----------



## mattier303

SUF 73' Rams Head


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a vht 4x12 locally. hopefully i can snag it before someone else does


----------



## rokket2005

What's a reasonable price for a headstock crack repair?


----------



## oracles

I shouldn't because I dont need it, but I want a GCI Constructivist far more than I should.


----------



## budda

Went from amp shopping to brake job and probably selling them real fast


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Went from amp shopping to brake job and probably selling them real fast



My sympathies, unexpected car repairs always suck


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> My sympathies, unexpected car repairs always suck


Annoyed I didnt even get to fire em up first tbh.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

budda said:


> Went from amp shopping to brake job and probably selling them real fast



rip

trying to buy back a guitar I sold for car repairs last year, this year. not holding out much hope.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I was waiting on buying one, but a combination of the color seemingly being discontinued + a stupid low price made me buy a Squier Paranormal Baritone in blue. So... yeah, got that a lot earlier than planned. 

Trying to think of pickups atm. Was considering getting a set of mini humbuckers, but now I'm looking at just replacing the bridge pickup with a Bill Lawrence L500XL or a DiMarzio DLX Plus Neck (not the bridge version).


----------



## Lemonbaby

I'm planing another partscaster and ordered a silver Strat body and a roasted maple neck from AE. If the neck's even close to the images in the shop, it's a great deal for roughly 60 Euros.


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> Not the next purchase per se, but next trade... outgoing Diezel Herbert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is the worst weight. Max weight I can ship is 25kg. How much does a Herbert in headshell weigh? 25 mf'in kg. And shipping just the headshell costs almost the same. Trying to figure out if there is something smarter here but probably just going to eat the ship cost.
> 
> And coming in... Cornford MK50. Good trade?


The Cornford MK50 is one of my all time favorite modded Marshall type amps. I use the Axe-Fx 3 model all the time, but would never buy the real deal because it was rather expensive and also ungodly loud. It doesn't need to be cranked to sound good, it just doesn't have a very good master volume so it goes from loud to more loud. The digital model is more practical for me.

I wish Martin Kidd (who designed it) made a modernized version of it for his Victory amps lineup.


----------



## runbirdman

I’ve been hunting for a Tele-sized humbucker to go in the bridge of my AZS2200 for a while. I really like the Magic Touch Mini in the neck but I was having problems using the guitar live when switching between humbucker guitars due to the bridge single. I almost pulled the trigger on a Rio Grande and the DiMarzio Super Distortion T before reaching out to Adam at @ElysianGuitars. He wound a custom that I’ll be throwing into it next week. I’m super pumped to hear how it sounds.


----------



## narad

It's a Carvin. Bet you didn't see that one coming.


----------



## gunch

Why _aren't_ high gain amps (usually) good at medium gain or edge of breakup tones? Like you wouldn't die if you played blues on a 5153's blue channel or cranked green channel right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Why _aren't_ high gain amps (usually) good at medium gain or edge of breakup tones? Like you wouldn't die if you played blues on a 5153's blue channel or cranked green channel right?


Probs because of where the distortion is generated. A lot of those classic breakup and crunch tones come from a really hot power amp, vs modern tones that come from the preamp, with a more hifi and clean power section.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probs because of where the distortion is generated. A lot of those classic breakup and crunch tones come from a really hot power amp, vs modern tones that come from the preamp, with a more hifi and clean power section.


Couldn't you just use a bluesdad pedal like a centaur, timmy, ocd or king of tone and be in the ballbark at that rate?


Spoiler



or an eq pedal...


----------



## narad

gunch said:


> Couldn't you just use a bluesdad pedal like a centaur, timmy, ocd or king of tone and be in the ballbark at that rate?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> or an eq pedal...



I guess the question then is why are these crunch tones via tubes in the amp not as good as simple FET circuits into the amp?


----------



## gunch

narad said:


> I guess the question then is why are these crunch tones via tubes in the amp not as good as simple FET circuits into the amp?


Keebler Elf tube magic, as far as I know


----------



## narad

More packing materials:


----------



## Decapitated

So I just found out my Mesa cab on order has been delayed another two weeks…for a cab…ok, rant over.


----------



## Choop

Trying to find a reasonably priced Mesa 2:90 to pair with my Axe, but they're not super common atm and the market is pretty whacked out still. I should have just went for this Mesa 2:100 on Reverb a few weeks ago...curse you, hindsight!


----------



## sleewell

looking hard at an Akai MPC live II. making beats looks like a fun way to waste time.


----------



## StevenC

Decapitated said:


> So I just found out my Mesa cab on order has been delayed another two weeks…for a cab…ok, rant over.


Mesa's stock issues have been bad for amps, but I haven't seen a cab in stock anywhere in years.


----------



## DiezelMonster

When I get my dog's vet bills sorted out I REALLY want a Splawn Nitro. 
I'm borrowing a Quickrod right now and I think the Nitro will be perfect for me.


----------



## Decapitated

StevenC said:


> Mesa's stock issues have been bad for amps, but I haven't seen a cab in stock anywhere in years.


Ugh…not good


----------



## technomancer

It's almost as if the material all high quality cabs are made from is virtually impossible to get currently...


----------



## Crungy

sleewell said:


> looking hard at an Akai MPC live II. making beats looks like a fun way to waste time.


You could be the next big SoundCloud rapper!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a hk black spirit, but I also kind of want a rivera kr7. hmmmm


----------



## Shask

Choop said:


> Trying to find a reasonably priced Mesa 2:90 to pair with my Axe, but they're not super common atm and the market is pretty whacked out still. I should have just went for this Mesa 2:100 on Reverb a few weeks ago...curse you, hindsight!


Just get 2 Triple Rectos instead, lol.

I always thought about a 2:90 also.


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> It's almost as if the material all high quality cabs are made from is virtually impossible to get currently...


I noticed Avatar raised thier prices a lot a few weeks ago over night.


----------



## Decapitated

Yeah, first world problem, I get it. I have a new power amp sitting here all lonely.


----------



## laxu

gunch said:


> Why _aren't_ high gain amps (usually) good at medium gain or edge of breakup tones? Like you wouldn't die if you played blues on a 5153's blue channel or cranked green channel right?


They're often so heavily optimized around the high gain sounds that they just end up sounding mediocre at lower gain and edge of breakup. Too tight or something.

It's nothing to do with having e.g powertube distortion, there's plenty of modern circuits that can do classic tones without any of it. For example the Bogner Goldfinger I had did really well at that, but it wasn't the best high gain metal machine out there despite having all the gain you'd ever need. It had the inverse problem of high gain metal amps where it was a bit too "old school" sounding and not as tight as you'd want for those palm muted riffs.

To me it's easier to push a low to medium gain amp to tight, ungodly distortion than it is to take a high gain amp and make it do a nice edge of breakup tone.

Obviously as long as you are getting tones you like there's no reason you can't use e.g a 5153 for blues.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I broke my last one after dropping it dozens of times, went for years without, decided that maybe I'm responsible enough to try again. 

I've made worse uses of $100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> kind of want a hk black spirit, but I also kind of want a rivera kr7. hmmmm


Judging by YT clips, the Rivera.


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> I broke my last one after dropping it dozens of times, went for years without, decided that maybe I'm responsible enough to try again.
> 
> I've made worse uses of $100.
> 
> 
> View attachment 114370


There's the TC Electronic version of this gadget as well, any comparable experience you could share...?


----------



## Jake

Threw a $600 offer on a beat RG3120 Prestige on Reverb and the seller accepted. 



Anyone know if I can swap an Edge Pro into this bad boy once I get the frets sorted out? I feel like I remember reading that I could because I have an S1520 that could really use that lo-pro and then both guitars would be back to playing shape lol


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> Threw a $600 offer on a beat RG3120 Prestige on Reverb and the seller accepted.
> View attachment 114379
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I can swap an Edge Pro into this bad boy once I get the frets sorted out? I feel like I remember reading that I could because I have an S1520 that could really use that lo-pro and then both guitars would be back to playing shape lol


Actually I just learned that the RG3220 existed and since this is a 98' and does have a quilt top I think it's that instead....neat!


----------



## StevenC

My rack arrived today:







Next up probably a 2U poweramp of some variety that says Fryette on it. Or a wah. 

Knowing me though, I will buy a compressor.


----------



## Shask

Jake said:


> Actually I just learned that the RG3220 existed and since this is a 98' and does have a quilt top I think it's that instead....neat!


I was gonna say I had an RG3120 back in the day, and that doesnt look like one. They were flame, not quilt. The hardware color was also sort of a matte grey color, not black chrome like this.


----------



## Mourguitars

I bought some 18x30 dollys to stack 3 2x12 cabs high on , as well as that big pedalboard i have that weights a ton....money well spent

I can move them around and not trip over them

Mike


----------



## Shask

StevenC said:


> My rack arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up probably a 2U poweramp of some variety that says Fryette on it. Or a wah.
> 
> Knowing me though, I will buy a compressor.


What kind of rack case?

I have been looking at Casesmith Customs, thinking it would be nice to have a rack case that looked like a guitar head.


----------



## StevenC

Shask said:


> What kind of rack case?
> 
> I have been looking at Casesmith Customs, thinking it would be nice to have a rack case that looked like a guitar head.


It's a Zilla. I just asked them to make it match my Boogie and they did a great job.


----------



## Shask

StevenC said:


> It's a Zilla. I just asked them to make it match my Boogie and they did a great job.


Ah, OK. I thought maybe you just glued their logo on there, lol. I didnt know they made rack cases.


----------



## sacguy71

I really like the new ESP custom shop guitars so maybe next one an ESP custom shop or Mayones 8 string for me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought a ProCo Deucetone Rat. Probably going to stack either the Vint and Turbo Rats or Clean and Vint Rats. Alternately, I could set it up with my Fat Rat, and set up two different Rats on the Deucetone and stack one of those with the Fat Rat.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> There's the TC Electronic version of this gadget as well, any comparable experience you could share...?



I haven't tried their version, I didn't know they had one but I'd be interested to compare. I don't think any of the local shops carry TC stuff anymore. I've tried a few guitars with sustainiacs which felt like a similar idea but didn't jive with me.

This Ebow seems to be exactly the same as the last one I bought about ten years ago though, I think they're super neat and it will give me another way to play that's not so demanding on my picking hand joints.


----------



## StevenC

Shask said:


> Ah, OK. I thought maybe you just glued their logo on there, lol. I didnt know they made rack cases.


Yeah, they'll build pretty much anything. Cabs, headshells, racks, probably a pedalboard if you asked.


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> I haven't tried their version, I didn't know they had one but I'd be interested to compare. I don't think any of the local shops carry TC stuff anymore. I've tried a few guitars with sustainiacs which felt like a similar idea but didn't jive with me.
> 
> This Ebow seems to be exactly the same as the last one I bought about ten years ago though, I think they're super neat and it will give me another way to play that's not so demanding on my picking hand joints.



I have a guitar with a Sustainiac Sustainer and is fretless... it's a different world for ambient guitar playing with FX in the mix... I mean, I can smoothly play any note for as long as I want and slide it up/down the same string without loosing strength/sustain/volume... it's like wwoooooooooowwwwiiiiiiiiiiwwwwaaaaaaaaa..... lol...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> I have a guitar with a Sustainiac Sustainer and is fretless... it's a different world for ambient guitar playing with FX in the mix... I mean, I can smoothly play any note for as long as I want and slide it up/down the same string without loosing strength/sustain/volume... it's like wwoooooooooowwwwiiiiiiiiiiwwwwaaaaaaaaa..... lol...



Oh wow I'd never considered sustainiac with a fretless! That sounds really cool.


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> Oh wow I'd never considered sustainiac with a fretless! That sounds really cool.



It is, because you don't have to change your picking / "fretting" coordination, although it's a compromise on the neck pickup tones... However, a fretless with an Ebow is also super cool... I have a few videos online with this guitar _showcasing_ it's potential... the best I can, that is...

... I have that guitar completely gutted at this moment to revamp its circuitry from the ground up...

With a 2 voice harmonizer, the fretless with a Sustainer easily becomes a synth sounding instrument, it's really something else one should not disregard as a creative tool...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> It is, because you don't have to change your picking / "fretting" coordination, although it's a compromise on the neck pickup tones... However, a fretless with an Ebow is also super cool...
> 
> With a 2 voice harmonizer, the fretless with a Sustainer easily becomes a synth sounding instrument, it's really something else one should not disregard as a creative tool...



Never thought I wanted a fretless before today. Other priorities must take precedent for now, but if I get the opportunity to try one out I certainly will.


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> Never thought I wanted a fretless before today. Other priorities must take precedent for now, but if I get the opportunity to try one out I certainly will.



I've done this little clip a few years ago with a backing track I got from someone as a casting for a project I never actually began or entered, but nevertheless, this is a semi-improvisation (one take out of...?). I believe this little clip here clearly showcases the potential these instruments have.



I'll leave another video as well, more recent but with a completely free improvisation... and with a bunch of FX in the mix...


----------



## STRHelvete

Not buying gear, actually selling it. My Helix floor unit is being sold tomorrow. I'm not playing live and I don't even touch it. I didn't want to sell it because, ya know, I bought it..it's mine. But I'm forcing myself to do so. I refuse to hoard gear. Besides if I ever decide to do live shows again I can buy another. Why does this feel like I'm giving up one of my kids or something?


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Apparently this in brushed stainless and a matching chassis or two. Decisions, decisions: black or cream knobs and what color headshell... if the faceplate was gold was going to go with cream knobs, cream headshell, and salt and pepper cloth for the front but the brushed stainless has me not sure what to do. Might just go all black.
> 
> View attachment 114123



Terrible mockup is terrible


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Terrible mockup is terrible
> 
> View attachment 114443



The Bogner vibes are good, but the Egnater vibes are meh.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> The Bogner vibes are good, but the Egnater vibes are meh.



Keep in mind faceplate will be brushed stainless... actual amp photo below, knobs are the same size just cream. Also debating blue or purple with black knobs or just full-on oldschool black


----------



## CanserDYI

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 114122
> 
> 
> This will be a fun little modhorse I hope. Either way, some Loathe riffs will be fun to learn.


This turned into a baritone classic vibe Tele. Pro Audio Star has some killer deals this week...


----------



## Steinmetzify

New baby truck rig. 

Orange is orange, and everything an Orange is. Thought I’d grabbed the black one but meh, no fucks. 

Sounds great alone for doomz, sounds great boosted for faster riffy shizz. 

Can use either 8/16 ohm cabs, decent FX loop. Can’t ask for much more, plus it doesn’t weigh 60 fuckin lbs. Cab weighs more than this amp does lol

Pretty stoked.


----------



## AMOS

My Captor X 8 ohm came in today!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If the L500XL doesn't work in this guitar, I'm thinking about going nuts and talking to the guys at Avedissian Pickups and seeing if they can wind a metal-friendly mini humbucker.


----------



## gunch

Sooooo I got a Fender Frontman 15G for free... do I put a new 8" speaker in it or cut it down into a mini-head and get a cab?


----------



## NickS

^Slice away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Second cutting it and using it as a dedicated clean amp + possible pedal platform


----------



## wheresthefbomb

gunch said:


> Sooooo I got a Fender Frontman 15G for free... do I put a new 8" speaker in it or cut it down into a mini-head and get a cab?



*chanting* MI-NI-HEAD! MI-NI-HEAD!

then turn everything to 11 and post clips


----------



## technomancer

Sounds like saw time to me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought an ironbird template. Thinking about building a simple ass riffstick out of some sapele I have lying around.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought an ironbird template. Thinking about building a simple ass riffstick out of some sapele I have lying around.


Seems like a good plan, Go for it!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought an ironbird template. Thinking about building a simple ass riffstick out of some sapele I have lying around.



make a Krappy 2-string ironbird


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> make a Krappy 2-string ironbird


no


----------



## sacguy71

odibrom said:


> I have a guitar with a Sustainiac Sustainer and is fretless... it's a different world for ambient guitar playing with FX in the mix... I mean, I can smoothly play any note for as long as I want and slide it up/down the same string without loosing strength/sustain/volume... it's like wwoooooooooowwwwiiiiiiiiiiwwwwaaaaaaaaa..... lol...


Ambient guitar nirvana especially with a bunch of Strymon pedals I bet!


----------



## laxu

Seems like my next gear purchase will not be a guitar thing at all but thinking of picking up an ASM Hydrasynth Explorer.


----------



## odibrom

sacguy71 said:


> Ambient guitar nirvana especially with a bunch of Strymon pedals I bet!


Actually it's a G-force rack unit...


----------



## sacguy71

odibrom said:


> Actually it's a G-force rack unit...


cool I built mine using a bunch of Strymon and Boss pedals.


----------



## -Cetanu-

odibrom said:


> Actually it's a G-force rack unit...


Much better anyway.


----------



## sacguy71

Yea I’m getting my pedalboard sorted. Next purchase maybe a custom shop ESP or Mayones. I wouldn’t mind getting a telecaster, Les Paul and semi hollow body to play non metal blues rock country bebop stuff.


----------



## budda

A buddy is gonna sell me his matrix 800 and it fits in my rack (well, it should) so that is sorta quelling amp thoughts  no eta.


----------



## lost_horizon

My Guitar collection is complete! Selling everything except 5 (currently have 15) then building my own seven string.

Purpleheart/Osage Orange Neck, would prefer to make it so strong i wouldn't need a truss rod (Vigier Style) but I'll put one in there anyway.
Silky Oak Body
Some kind of figured top. Probably purpleburst. Natural finish on the back.
Semi hollow. Want it to be lightweight and neck through.
Multi Scale. Won't bother doing the frets and just buy a SS fretboard from True Temperament USA.
Apollo Trem.
Gold Hardware.
Haven't decided whether to go headless but I do like the 3 a side 1 in the middle 7 headstock shape.
5 way switch, two pickups. There is a new phantom power pickup booster unit made in Australia, will install one of them and also place some acoustic pickups in the holes to capture the internal noise. I love just putting my ear to a guitar and hearing the massive boom in sound. Not a fan of piezo.

Already have pickups: ToneZone-7, Duncan Custom-7, Suhr Vintage Hot 7 and Titan 7 to choose from. Will try them all then order the correct ones with Gold pole pieces.

Not the best at cutting/measuring but good at assembly and finishing so will play to my strengths. 

Basically building a see through finish 7 string semi hollow Mattias El Eklundh made with my choice of hardware. Can't see it costing me more than US$2k. $800 of which will just be the fretboard.

Can't wait.


----------



## mmr007

Another cheap Hanny....so my next purchase after that is more EMGs and a USA Kahler.

Now is the time to start shedding guitars so I'm gonna sell about 20.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think Joyo has released a pedal that is a 5150/Horizon Devices pre in one with the boost on a foot switch. Not sure I'm buying it, but others may be interested.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Picked up an older LTD Xtone the other day for cheap. It'll be a solid player with some TLC, so my next few purchases are going to be a TUSQ XL nut, truss rod cover, and maybe some new pots for it.







I might also swap in a set of String Saver saddles and some different pickups if I decide to keep it long-term


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just scored a 070 for a good price locally.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> just scored a 070 for a good price locally.


Pics please...


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> just scored a 070 for a good price locally.


Was it a red one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Was it a red one?


red/purple chameleon.


----------



## Crungy

Hell of a deal on that, you got it quick! The ad hasn't even been taken down lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> Pics please...


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 114591


Pretty... love the colors...


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think Joyo has released a pedal that is a 5150/Horizon Devices pre in one with the boost on a foot switch. Not sure I'm buying it, but others may be interested.


What’s it called?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> What’s it called?


----------



## Gmork

Tonight im buying a 2nd peavey tealstripe bandit 112 for a measly $50!! (Canadian) will make an awesome stereo rig!


----------



## cmpxchg

KnightBrolaire said:


> just scored a 070 for a good price locally.


weird, I just bought an 070r


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Nice. Alex Chichikailo is such a slept on player. Dude is an endless riff machine


----------



## Trashgreen

It was only a matter of time before I got one of these..

First test run with the HM2 was lots of fun, experimenting with other setting besides the obligatory "everything on 10" was interesting too!

There is gold and growl found here, more to come:


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Trashgreen said:


> It was only a matter of time before I got one of these..
> 
> First test run with the HM2 was lots of fun, experimenting with other setting besides the obligatory "everything on 10" was interesting too!
> 
> There is gold and growl found here, more to come:
> 
> 
> View attachment 114619
> 
> 
> View attachment 114621




Honestly everything on 10 is my least favorite use. It's a killer boost for kicking the piss out of more vintage voiced amps. My current recording tone is fishman Javiers (smooth as fuck), HM2, VH4 (some hair but not a ton of tight gain), tuned to drop F#. I usually keep amp gain a little bit under half and presence lower, decent treble, mids at 8ish, and bass and depth pretty low. You crank the level on the HM2, add a little distortion, zero the bass, and put the treble at around 80%. I actually ended up with those settings since the tone is normally so smooth and dark that in a mix I had the presence and both trebles so all you could hear was a super scratchy pick attack since bass is in unison. 

If you screw around with the knobs you can use it like a really aggressive boost and of course do the Knocked Loose thing if you pump the bass. It makes a nice fuzz too, nothing vintage sounding, but it gets filthy really quick for more doom sounds.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Deucetone Rat sounds really killer. Almost as good as the Fat Rat. I felt like the filter on the You Dirty Rat and Turbo Rat I had didn't seem to do much until the last tenth of the dial, yet still wasn't enough. The filter on the Deucetone Rat is very responsive and useful.


----------



## sleewell

just bought an arturia microfreak with the mic. should be fun.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still kind of want a way huge atreides weirding module.


----------



## sell2792

Probably an EVH 5153 1x12 combo, unless you guys can convince me to buy a Stealth head instead.


----------



## Tree

sell2792 said:


> Probably an EVH 5153 1x12 combo, unless you guys can convince me to buy a Stealth head instead.


The stealth head is way cooler, has ballsier lows and isn’t a combo, therefore is the better SSO choice. But, if you have no need for a(nother) head, go for the combo! 5153s rule in pretty much every iteration.


----------



## sell2792

Tree said:


> The stealth head is way cooler, has ballsier lows and isn’t a combo, therefore is the better SSO choice. But, if you have no need for a(nother) head, go for the combo! 5153s rule in pretty much every iteration.



Initially I started out wanting the Iconic but I think the 5153 is the way to go. Worse case scenario, I can always have the combo modded to Stealth spec’s if I really wanted to.


----------



## DestroyMankind

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Deucetone Rat sounds really killer. Almost as good as the Fat Rat. I felt like the filter on the You Dirty Rat and Turbo Rat I had didn't seem to do much until the last tenth of the dial, yet still wasn't enough. The filter on the Deucetone Rat is very responsive and useful.


I'm seeing some fat rats on sale new and quite a few cheap used..I have a rat 2..how's the fat rat compare to it? The fat mode I'd imagine would be cool for my telecaster, not too sure what MOSFET is.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

something very fun:

MIA
HSS
Floyd
24 fret superstrat
May or may not be poor value for money based on the existence of similar import models


----------



## NickS

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> something very fun:
> 
> MIA
> HSS
> Floyd
> 24 fret superstrat
> May or may not be poor value for money based on the existence of similar import models


Which color did you get?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

NickS said:


> Which color did you get?


Black
relic
tortoiseshell
(it's not a Jackson)


----------



## NickS

Black, relic and tortoiseshell is a great combo, whatever it is.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Thinking of putting my Mark IV up for trade and seeing if I can find an Engl Savage. LOVE the Mesa, but the Savage is the one that's always gotten away  Ultimately, I think I plan to eventually either move to a Synergy rig or just invest more in my Fractal setup, but there's a few amps I'd just really like to check out first so I won't always be wondering if I was missing out:

• Engl Savage (1 or 2)
• Diezel Hagan
• Revv Generator 120 Mk3

I'd also kinda like to revisit the Fryette Ultralead and the Diezel VH4/2, but I think I'd be fine with the Synergy setup to try those again  

I feel like I SHOULD be completely happy with the FM3. It has them all and sounds phenomenal, but the ever falling value of it scares me. With my track record for switching gear, I'm afraid of investing fully into it and then deciding it's not for me in a few years and losing 75% of what I paid for it because it's several generations behind and no one wants it. Amps don't generally depreciate the same


----------



## Asphyxia

Just ordered a Swollen Pickle. Hoping it can bridge the gap between HM2 and actual fuzz. Seen Knocked Loose and other bands on this kick.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Asphyxia said:


> Just ordered a Swollen Pickle. Hoping it can bridge the gap between HM2 and actual fuzz. Seen Knocked Loose and other bands on this kick.


I'd have to check on the actual unit, but if I remember correctly cranking the tone and setting the scoop and crunch all the way off does get you some chainsaw action. Not to the extent of an HM2, but a good sound nonetheless.

With that said, the Swollen Pickle is a killer pedal and super versatile. I'd recommend starting with the internal trim pots. Get them how you like and then tweak further from there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Asphyxia said:


> Just ordered a Swollen Pickle. Hoping it can bridge the gap between HM2 and actual fuzz. Seen Knocked Loose and other bands on this kick.


It does. I have one and a few hm2 derivatives. The swollen pickle is great for chainsaw tones ime. It's like a tighter better hm2 when dialed in right


----------



## Shask

I made a Swollen Pickle clone awhile back. Maybe I need to get it back out and experiment, lol.


----------



## sleewell

focusrite octopre


----------



## catacryptal27

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im always planning my next purchase
> 
> after picking up a white rg8, im now on the hunt for a decent little amp for it & some pups. also wanting to pick up a mustaine "angel of deth" v too. ive not played one yet but i have his jackson sig model & love it.
> 
> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


I just made a purchase yesterday: an Ibanez K7 FB.


----------



## vaimania

Ibanez 7 string.. I miss Rg 752 ahmNGB so much.


----------



## markt83

I’m looking at a neck trhough with a trem. A V I’m leaning towards


----------



## FractalDivide

I haven't decided on my next purchase, but it'll be my first seven string! I typically like to purchase something mid-range and then mod myself. My favorite brands tend to be Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson and Charvel because those are the necks that feel the most comfortable to me. Anyone have any recommendations? Also willing to look into other brands.

I currently have an RG320FM, a Dinky JS-32 and a C1-Elite that I've upgraded.


----------



## Elric

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 114591


You bought a guitar with a graphic of a ceiling fan on it?


----------



## smck96

I've been really trying to make sure all of my big purchases fill a need, but my collection is getting to a point where the "need" is kinda bs as im just a bedroom player. I recently got my first bass, an sr505, I'm really enjoying that and if I were to focus on needs my next buy would probably be a 4 string for drop c. If I were to ball out on that I'd probably get one of the new ltd phoenix basses with the fishmans in either tobacco or silver burst, but idk if I want to be spending that much on bass when guitar is still my main. Realistically I'd probably get another SR.

I'd also like a 2nd 7 string so I can have 1 in drop g# and 1 in standard, but that isn't my next priority.
I'd really like an ibanez rga/rgd in either 6 or 7 but again, not priority

I'm really leaning towards the ltd ec1000t ctm in tobacco burst, but those now go for $1.8k cad so it will be my most expensive guitar by $600. I'm not even sure I'll vibe with the fishman classics and may have to swap them but everything I've seen of this guitar looks great, and I really like my arctic metal phoenix so I'm confident in the build quality. I'm also missing something LP shaped so this can fill that hole.

On a smaller scale I think a digitech drop would be a life saver so I dont have to have guitars stuck setup perfectly for 1 tuning. Probably put everything in drop c/d standard so I can go up/down a step and cover pretty much everything I need


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Elric said:


> You bought a guitar with a graphic of a ceiling fan on it?


yup i had mike learn airbrush my ceiling onto the guitar


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m thinking an audient evo 8 and maybe another Rhoads. The Rhoads is on back order though…


----------



## NexusMT

i'm looking for an amp with a clean, crunch and lead channel with modern sounds. Im looking currently at the Engls Ironball SE, Fireball 2 and Savage (my favorite) but at the same time im getting more and more convinced with the Neural DSP QC for the price, sound and convinience. Dunno its a hard call, i mostly play at home its getting harder and harder to justify getting a tube amp nowadays.


----------



## budda

MatrixClaw said:


> Thinking of putting my Mark IV up for trade and seeing if I can find an Engl Savage. LOVE the Mesa, but the Savage is the one that's always gotten away  Ultimately, I think I plan to eventually either move to a Synergy rig or just invest more in my Fractal setup, but there's a few amps I'd just really like to check out first so I won't always be wondering if I was missing out:
> 
> • Engl Savage (1 or 2)
> • Diezel Hagan
> • Revv Generator 120 Mk3
> 
> I'd also kinda like to revisit the Fryette Ultralead and the Diezel VH4/2, but I think I'd be fine with the Synergy setup to try those again
> 
> I feel like I SHOULD be completely happy with the FM3. It has them all and sounds phenomenal, but the ever falling value of it scares me. With my track record for switching gear, I'm afraid of investing fully into it and then deciding it's not for me in a few years and losing 75% of what I paid for it because it's several generations behind and no one wants it. Amps don't generally depreciate the same


I dont think any fractal device has lost 75% except in fire sales lol. 

FM3 is current gen, its only going to improve. 

But we knew i’d say that


----------



## MatrixClaw

budda said:


> I dont think any fractal device has lost 75% except in fire sales lol.
> 
> FM3 is current gen, its only going to improve.
> 
> But we knew i’d say that


Mine's not even a year old yet and I've already lost 30% of what I paid for it. Since the FM9 Turbo came out, I expect they'll also release an FM3 Turbo, which means the value will drop another $100, at least. The original Ultra was what, like $1800-2000 new? You can buy them now for like $500.

True, I'm comparing the new price vs used price and everything depreciates, but modelers just keep going down in value, amps get to a point where they don't generally go down in price, even if a new version is released. Also, with Fractal Gear in the most recent generation, you almost always have to compare new prices, because used are impossible to find for less than a brand new one. The only reason the FM3s are selling for $800 now instead of $1200 is because the 9 came out and instantly killed the value of the 3.


----------



## Alberto7

I don't have any experience owning modelers, but from what I observe, they're becoming like smartphones. New versions released all the time will definitely make them depreciate quickly. Newer, faster hardware, sleeker and more convenient software... anything that comes out in incremental versions every other quarter will lose value quickly.

It's good for everyone though, unless you're trying to sell. It's just not something on which to invest or expect your money back. Guitars and amps don't tend to do that. (Unless you are Strandberg, who - with the release of the NX line, and seeing how all previous versions seem to be losing value in the used market - I suspect wants to go in that direction.)


----------



## budda

FM3s are selling for $800 because they arent rare anymore.

A new dual rec costs $3649 before tax (so about 4k). I can get one used for $1400 maybe less. Seems about the same, no? 

Jba5150. Almost had a block letter for $450 pre covid too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was thinking about getting a Charvel Joe D sig in white
but now I'm thinking about getting a Squier CV Deluxe Tele and whiting it out like so.


----------



## rokket2005

MatrixClaw said:


> Mine's not even a year old yet and I've already lost 30% of what I paid for it. Since the FM9 Turbo came out, I expect they'll also release an FM3 Turbo, which means the value will drop another $100, at least. The original Ultra was what, like $1800-2000 new? You can buy them now for like $500.
> 
> True, I'm comparing the new price vs used price and everything depreciates, but modelers just keep going down in value, amps get to a point where they don't generally go down in price, even if a new version is released. Also, with Fractal Gear in the most recent generation, you almost always have to compare new prices, because used are impossible to find for less than a brand new one. The only reason the FM3s are selling for $800 now instead of $1200 is because the 9 came out and instantly killed the value of the 3.


Did you get rid of the fabled 5150 that slew the Herbert? The Mark IV has had a pretty incredible appreciation in value over the last few years. I remember balking when seeing them on RT for like 1100, and now people want 1800+. Might as well just hold on to until it achieves rose tinted C+ status at this point.


----------



## MFB

budda said:


> FM3s are selling for $800 because they arent rare anymore.
> 
> A new dual rec costs $3649 before tax (so about 4k). I can get one used for $1400 maybe less. Seems about the same, no?
> 
> Jba5150. Almost had a block letter for $450 pre covid too



But an Axe-Fx has a 5150 patch!


----------



## budda

MFB said:


> But an Axe-Fx has a 5150 patch!


It has around 6


----------



## MFB

Now that I think about it, I do have 3 preset on my AX2, so yeah I'm sure there's 3 more for the other channels of each one


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lowkey kind of want an arturia minibrute or some cheap ass synth to play with.


----------



## MatrixClaw

budda said:


> FM3s are selling for $800 because they arent rare anymore.
> 
> A new dual rec costs $3649 before tax (so about 4k). I can get one used for $1400 maybe less. Seems about the same, no?
> 
> Jba5150. Almost had a block letter for $450 pre covid too


I don't know that that's true. Partially, yes, but that's because the FM9 came out and everyone sold their FM3s to buy them  I had been watching their prices for a while (trying to debate whether it was worth keeping it when I could sell it and get all my money back, then buy one later when the prices went down), they were all at higher than new prices the week before the FM9 was announced, then their price plummeted when there was a mass influx of them on the market because everyone was selling them to get the new one. So, yes, less rare - but heavily due to the fact that Fractal released a new product that cannibalized the previous one's sales.

Also, Multiwatt Rectos were $2k at release. They have held a fairly consistent value around the $1600 for the last 10 years until 2020 happened and the new prices skyrocketted (so, about a 25% depreciation from new, including tax, over a 10 year period, vs 30% in 1 year for the FM3) - but so did used prices. Now, multiwatts are worth about as much used as they originally cost in 2010. You might be able to get a 3 channel for $1400 but I haven't see a multi at that price point in quite a while. You also must not be in the US cause a Dual Recto Multiwatt costs $2800 new in the US now.


rokket2005 said:


> Did you get rid of the fabled 5150 that slew the Herbert? The Mark IV has had a pretty incredible appreciation in value over the last few years. I remember balking when seeing them on RT for like 1100, and now people want 1800+. Might as well just hold on to until it achieves rose tinted C+ status at this point.


I did  Sold it after EVH passed for almost 4x what I paid for it. I had a 5150 III at the time and it got more play time because the MV was much better, but I ended up selling that, too. This is the first time in quite a while I haven't had a 5150. I do really want to try the Invective as well, but can't bring myself to pay twice as much as a 6505 for one. Missed out one one a few months ago for $1000; still kicking myself on that one!

Also, that was definitely my original intention. The first tube amp I owned was a Mark IV, I paid $800 for it in 2007. Now the prices are crazy and only seem to be rising. Mostly just afraid it's getting pretty old and is going to need some significant service soon. Can't believe the price of IIC+s now. They were always silly expensive, but I saw one the other day for $8k. Absolutely insane! Also can't believe Blackmachines are worth the price they are now. I had a B2 (I'm pretty sure I bought it off a member here??) that I paid $4k for which I thought was crazy then... Now they're like $15k


----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


> still kind of want a way huge atreides weirding module.


I got one recently. Haven't had much time with it, but it's definitely fun. So far I'm liking it best with single coil and/or lower output pickups. There's so much fuzz going on that higher output pups seem to slam it too hard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DestroyMankind said:


> I'm seeing some fat rats on sale new and quite a few cheap used..I have a rat 2..how's the fat rat compare to it? The fat mode I'd imagine would be cool for my telecaster, not too sure what MOSFET is.


Mosfet is a different type of clipping than the LEDs or silicon typical in RAT's. The fat mode adds a lot of low end that sounds great if you need more low end. Stock, the vintage Rat and Fat Rat are pretty similar.


----------



## dspellman

M3CHK1LLA said:


> what are you saving your cash for? what do you plan on getting in the next few weeks/months? guitars, amps, gear...discuss!


I'm pretty well set at this point, though a headless multi scale may be in my future. I'm done adding tube amps, don't see a traditional guitar on my horizon.


----------



## Shask

MatrixClaw said:


> I don't know that that's true. Partially, yes, but that's because the FM9 came out and everyone sold their FM3s to buy them  I had been watching their prices for a while (trying to debate whether it was worth keeping it when I could sell it and get all my money back, then buy one later when the prices went down), they were all at higher than new prices the week before the FM9 was announced, then their price plummeted when there was a mass influx of them on the market because everyone was selling them to get the new one. So, yes, less rare - but heavily due to the fact that Fractal released a new product that cannibalized the previous one's sales.
> 
> Also, Multiwatt Rectos were $2k at release. They have held a fairly consistent value around the $1600 for the last 10 years until 2020 happened and the new prices skyrocketted (so, about a 25% depreciation from new, including tax, over a 10 year period, vs 30% in 1 year for the FM3) - but so did used prices. Now, multiwatts are worth about as much used as they originally cost in 2010. You might be able to get a 3 channel for $1400 but I haven't see a multi at that price point in quite a while. You also must not be in the US cause a Dual Recto Multiwatt costs $2800 new in the US now.
> 
> I did  Sold it after EVH passed for almost 4x what I paid for it. I had a 5150 III at the time and it got more play time because the MV was much better, but I ended up selling that, too. This is the first time in quite a while I haven't had a 5150. I do really want to try the Invective as well, but can't bring myself to pay twice as much as a 6505 for one. Missed out one one a few months ago for $1000; still kicking myself on that one!
> 
> Also, that was definitely my original intention. The first tube amp I owned was a Mark IV, I paid $800 for it in 2007. Now the prices are crazy and only seem to be rising. Mostly just afraid it's getting pretty old and is going to need some significant service soon. Can't believe the price of IIC+s now. They were always silly expensive, but I saw one the other day for $8k. Absolutely insane! Also can't believe Blackmachines are worth the price they are now. I had a B2 (I'm pretty sure I bought it off a member here??) that I paid $4k for which I thought was crazy then... Now they're like $15k



I am kinda thinking it might get harder and harder to sell tube amps in the future as time goes on. Not only do we have the tube shortage issues, but I think as modelers get more and more popular people arent gonna want huge heavy loud amps. I wonder what new sales of tube amps look like compared to 10, 20 years ago.

Not that I dont love my tube amps, lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> I am kinda thinking it might get harder and harder to sell tube amps in the future as time goes on. Not only do we have the tube shortage issues, but I think as modelers get more and more popular people arent gonna want huge heavy loud amps. I wonder what new sales of tube amps look like compared to 10, 20 years ago.
> 
> Not that I dont love my tube amps, lol.



The "shortage" is way overblown (no pun). 

Supply of some tubes has been wishy-washy for decades, but Reverb has like 15,000 tube listings right now. Stores like Doug's has tons in stock.


----------



## Shask

MaxOfMetal said:


> The "shortage" is way overblown (no pun).
> 
> Supply of some tubes has been wishy-washy for decades, but Reverb has like 15,000 tube listings right now. Stores like Doug's has tons in stock.


I dont think we are running out of tubes anytime soon, but I do think the "scare" earlier this year showed everyone how volatile that market is when the entire world depends on only a couple of factories.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> The "shortage" is way overblown (no pun).
> 
> Supply of some tubes has been wishy-washy for decades, but Reverb has like 15,000 tube listings right now. Stores like Doug's has tons in stock.



Yep, JJ is doing fine, PSVane stepped up production in a big way, and Shuguang is supposed to be shipping again in January.


----------



## narad

Weirdly after the tube scare, after modelers getting better, etc., if anything, tube amp prices are up significantly. I've been hunting around for a Sunn Model T for a while... yeaaaaa....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> I dont think we are running out of tubes anytime soon, but I do think the "scare" earlier this year showed everyone how volatile that market is when the entire world depends on only a couple of factories.



I don't think it's had that effect.

There were some panic buyers and those looking to make a quick buck, but that's mostly died down now because, surprise surprise, it was just that: a scare. 

I mean, 99% of people with tube amps wouldn't have even known since it was mostly among forum dwellers. 

The more real amp scares are plywood, labor, and small components, but again, the only folks keen to that stuff are minority of a rounding error who geek out and follow this stuff on the internet too much. Like me.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think it's had that effect.
> 
> There were some panic buyers and those looking to make a quick buck, but that's mostly died down now because, surprise surprise, it was just that: a scare.
> 
> I mean, 99% of people with tube amps wouldn't have even known since it was mostly among forum dwellers.
> 
> The more real amp scares are plywood, labor, and small components, but again, the only folks keen to that stuff are minority of a rounding error who geek out and follow this stuff on the internet too much. Like me.



To be fair even the small components are catching up fast... was just getting parts for a build and things are WAY less backordered than they were even 6 months ago. Baltic birch is a serious problem though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> To be fair even the small components are catching up fast... was just getting parts for a build and things are WAY less backordered than they were even 6 months ago. Baltic birch is a serious problem though.



Labor is a big one for the legacy American companies right now. Mesa can't find anyone, Fender is having problems, etc.


----------



## budda

narad said:


> Weirdly after the tube scare, after modelers getting better, etc., if anything, tube amp prices are up significantly. I've been hunting around for a Sunn Model T for a while... yeaaaaa....


Order a Dean Costello, level small to medium venues.


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Order a Dean Costello, level small to medium venues.



Huh, never saw those before. They look pretty badass.


----------



## budda

narad said:


> Huh, never saw those before. They look pretty badass.


Old bandmate got the 200W one. Got to try it when I hauled the axe out there last? year and it sounds absolutely glorious. Reasonably priced too.


----------



## DestroyMankind

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Mosfet is a different type of clipping than the LEDs or silicon typical in RAT's. The fat mode adds a lot of low end that sounds great if you need more low end. Stock, the vintage Rat and Fat Rat are pretty similar.


Sounds like I might be pulling the trigger on one in the near future.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DestroyMankind said:


> Sounds like I might be pulling the trigger on one in the near future.


I forgot that the mosfet is a bit darker than silicon.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Shask said:


> I am kinda thinking it might get harder and harder to sell tube amps in the future as time goes on. Not only do we have the tube shortage issues, but I think as modelers get more and more popular people arent gonna want huge heavy loud amps. I wonder what new sales of tube amps look like compared to 10, 20 years ago.
> 
> Not that I dont love my tube amps, lol.


I don't know that will happen anytime soon. There's still a huge market for high end vintage tube stereo equipment and they use tubes that can really only be bought as NOS now. The market might get smaller as amps die and people decide not to repair them, but the prices on the amps that ARE still around in good condition, will more likely go up, not down, because now they're for collectors and not players.


----------



## sacguy71

MatrixClaw said:


> I don't know that will happen anytime soon. There's still a huge market for high end vintage tube stereo equipment and they use tubes that can really only be bought as NOS now. The market might get smaller as amps die and people decide not to repair them, but the prices on the amps that ARE still around in good condition, will more likely go up, not down, because now they're for collectors and not players.


Which is why long term I’m looking to move to a high end amp modelers solution like Fractal or Kemper. Easier to record and deal with.


----------



## youngthrasher9

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was thinking about getting a Charvel Joe D sig in white
> but now I'm thinking about getting a Squier CV Deluxe Tele and whiting it out like so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 114784


Dig.

And I’m not a tele guy, at all.


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## Mortargag

1. PGE Powerbill
2. Verizon Overcharge
3. A modified Mortgage


----------



## youngthrasher9

Mortargag said:


> 1. PGE Powerbill
> 2. Verizon Overcharge
> 3. A modified Mortgage


Felt this in my bones.


----------



## mlp187

Ok, small update regarding my new rack setup, will post pics when finished.
I’ve acquired the following:
Rocktron Velocity 100LTD
Rocktron Widowmaker
dbx 215s eq
Radial power conditioner
Rack ears for my Quilter Mach 3

I also ordered a de Lisle preamp switcher which should arrive sometime next week. 

Then I have to decide on arrangement - I want two 4U cabinets for portability. 

I would also like to add that the Rocktron components alone sound fucking nuts. I’m genuinely shocked by how great it sounds. Wish I would have tried this stuff out sooner.


----------



## Shask

Mortargag said:


> 1. PGE Powerbill
> 2. Verizon Overcharge
> 3. A modified Mortgage



I havent bought as much gear lately because my #1 goal right now is paying off my mortgage as fast as possible. I dream of a life with no house or car payments, lol.


----------



## Shask

mlp187 said:


> Ok, small update regarding my new rack setup, will post pics when finished.
> I’ve acquired the following:
> Rocktron Velocity 100LTD
> Rocktron Widowmaker
> dbx 215s eq
> Radial power conditioner
> Rack ears for my Quilter Mach 3
> 
> I also ordered a de Lisle preamp switcher which should arrive sometime next week.
> 
> Then I have to decide on arrangement - I want two 4U cabinets for portability.
> 
> I would also like to add that the Rocktron components alone sound fucking nuts. I’m genuinely shocked by how great it sounds. Wish I would have tried this stuff out sooner.


Rocktron stuff was amazing. Still love my Intellifex and Replifex.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Shask said:


> Rocktron stuff was amazing. Still love my Intellifex and Replifex.


I’ve wanted to try a Vendetta for a while now. GC had one used for like $550 and of course I was broke at the time.


----------



## decemberance

I ordered a Solar A2.7 C, I think it will be fun!


----------



## Shask

youngthrasher9 said:


> I’ve wanted to try a Vendetta for a while now. GC had one used for like $550 and of course I was broke at the time.


I have had a few Chamelon peamps through the years. I wouldn't mind a Voodoo Valve, however, as great as they were, they have been surpassed by newer stuff like Fractal.


----------



## runbirdman

I just ordered a Kartakou Colossus and a Railhammer Chisel. I'm just not thrilled with the stock electronics in my EBMM Cutlass. I have gone back and forth between about 10 different pickup combinations in that guitar and haven't landed on anything inspiring. I will try the Chisel with Wilde L-280S in the neck and middle positions on this go around. I've had great luck with Aldrich/V60/V60 setups in the past but it didn't do it for me in this guitar. I've tried:

Fortitude/Area 58/Area 58
EMG 57/SLV/SLV
Fender CS Fat 60s (SSS)
Wilde L290SL/L280S/L280S (SSS)
Duncan Custom Custom/YJM/YJM
Aldrich/V60/V60

I ordered the Colossus because I wanted to pair a 5150 preamp with my Synergy power amp. I'm pretty excited to hear how the setup sounds.


----------



## rokket2005

runbirdman said:


> I just ordered a Kartakou Colossus and a Railhammer Chisel. I'm just not thrilled with the stock electronics in my EBMM Cutlass. I have gone back and forth between about 10 different pickup combinations in that guitar and haven't landed on anything inspiring. I will try the Chisel with Wilde L-280S in the neck and middle positions on this go around. I've had great luck with Aldrich/V60/V60 setups in the past but it didn't do it for me in this guitar. I've tried:
> 
> Fortitude/Area 58/Area 58
> EMG 57/SLV/SLV
> Fender CS Fat 60s (SSS)
> Wilde L290SL/L280S/L280S (SSS)
> Duncan Custom Custom/YJM/YJM
> Aldrich/V60/V60
> 
> I ordered the Colossus because I wanted to pair a 5150 preamp with my Synergy power amp. I'm pretty excited to hear how the setup sounds.


In my experience if you've tried a bunch of pickups and it's still not doing it, it's the guitar. Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


----------



## runbirdman

rokket2005 said:


> In my experience if you've tried a bunch of pickups and it's still not doing it, it's the guitar. Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


This is true to an extent; however, some of these combinations were just experiments with stuff I hadn't tried before. I have never really gotten along with EMGs but wanted to give the 57 a shot. Turns out I still hate EMGs when my other guitars being played live have passives. I really liked the L280S but missed having a humbucker. I really liked the Fortitude but it didn't match the Area 58s. The Fortitude ended up in my JP6 or else I'd give it a shot with the Wildes. I've been wanting to try a Railhammer and I found a used one for $50. If it doesn't work out, I'll order another Fortitude and try it with the Wildes.


----------



## rokket2005

I understand not particularly liking tones that a guitar has, but when it comes to not being inspiring I don't think tone has as much to do with it. See all of the Carvins that I forcefully tried to love back in the day.


----------



## runbirdman

I think a guitar being inspiring comes down to a whole lot of factors including tone. I don't want it to be too similar to the ground I already have covered. The Cutlass has one of my favorite necks, I love the tremolo, and the weight and balance are great. If it was HxH, I think a Fortitude/PAF 36th would have been the ticket but being routed for HSS makes pickup matching more difficult. The Wildes work really well with 500k pots so they are a staple in HSS guitars for me. I just have to find a humbucker that complements them well. I actually enjoy the challenge of matching pickups to a guitar and my rig.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I bought a Wampler Pantheon Deluxe to pair with my PackRat, Bonsai, and Deucetone Rat. Apparently the Bluesbreaker type circuit pairs well with Tube Screamer and Rat circuits. 

My three mini boards will be some arrangement of the above pedals on one board, likely a Blonde and two British or three British pedals from Tech 21 on another board, and my four Revv G series pedals on a third board. This way when I want to try something different, I can unhook three pedals, pry it from the main board, and voila, new drive section.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

runbirdman said:


> I think a guitar being inspiring comes down to a whole lot of factors including tone. I don't want it to be too similar to the ground I already have covered. The Cutlass has one of my favorite necks, I love the tremolo, and the weight and balance are great. If it was HxH, I think a Fortitude/PAF 36th would have been the ticket but being routed for HSS makes pickup matching more difficult. The Wildes work really well with 500k pots so they are a staple in HSS guitars for me. I just have to find a humbucker that complements them well. I actually enjoy the challenge of matching pickups to a guitar and my rig.


Why not a Wilde L500L or XL? A tip is to move the bridge humbucker away a 32nd of an inch or so. I have my humbuckers at 5/32" while singles are at 1/8" (4/32"). This helps you balance the pickups volume wise, but still keeps them representative of their respective output levels.


----------



## Asphyxia

ATRguitar91 said:


> I'd have to check on the actual unit, but if I remember correctly cranking the tone and setting the scoop and crunch all the way off does get you some chainsaw action. Not to the extent of an HM2, but a good sound nonetheless.
> 
> With that said, the Swollen Pickle is a killer pedal and super versatile. I'd recommend starting with the internal trim pots. Get them how you like and then tweak further from there.


Yeah I'm not wild on 100% chainsaw anyway. 
I remember the original reason I didn't buy was the internal trim pots lol. I really dislike them.
I have heard some insane demoes with the Pickle though, so I am making an exception.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Asphyxia said:


> Yeah I'm not wild on 100% chainsaw anyway.
> I remember the original reason I didn't buy was the internal trim pots lol. I really dislike them.
> I have heard some insane demoes with the Pickle though, so I am making an exception.


I think I heard a demo with an SP and some other pedal getting EVH type tones which is insane. I wish the internal controls were on the face of the pedal.


----------



## narad

Just got a Dusenberg Fairytale:


----------



## MFB

99% sure I'm gonna end up grabbing that DXMG next weekend to throw a Parallel Axis in the bridge (and sell the BL500 that's in there), and a new Gotoh 1996T on there to replace the JT580 and have it as my D standard shredder. I'm listening to a bunch of stuff with trem in it lately and it's killing me to not have something for some gratuitous whoop whooping on


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally bought a DiMarzio Super 3 after like... 11 years of saying I'd try one.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally bought a DiMarzio Super 3 after like... 11 years of saying I'd try one.


I have been curious about that one also, but I did try a Super Distortion a few months ago and really didn't like it. Has that plinky single coil treble thing a lot of Dimarios have that I can't stand.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> 99% sure I'm gonna end up grabbing that DXMG next weekend to throw a Parallel Axis in the bridge (and sell the BL500 that's in there), and a new Gotoh 1996T on there to replace the JT580 and have it as my D standard shredder. I'm listening to a bunch of stuff with trem in it lately and it's killing me to not have something for some gratuitous whoop whooping on



Minor change, have to go with an OFR as their is a D-Tuna alternative that works with recessed Floyd's, but NOT Gotoh Floyd's, so name brand it is unfortunately. I like the concept of being able to drop tune enough to spend the extra $80 or so between the two.


----------



## MatrixClaw

MFB said:


> Minor change, have to go with an OFR as their is a D-Tuna alternative that works with recessed Floyd's, but NOT Gotoh Floyd's, so name brand it is unfortunately. I like the concept of being able to drop tune enough to spend the extra $80 or so between the two.


The Tone Vise one works:









tone vise pitch shifter xl gotoh ge1996 tremolo


tone vise pitch shifter xl gotoh ge1996 tremolo




www.tonevise.com


----------



## MFB

MatrixClaw said:


> The Tone Vise one works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tone vise pitch shifter xl gotoh ge1996 tremolo
> 
> 
> tone vise pitch shifter xl gotoh ge1996 tremolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tonevise.com



How did I miss that on their site? That's the brand I was looking at and their other one specifically says not for Gotoh so I figured I was SOL


----------



## MatrixClaw

MFB said:


> How did I miss that on their site? That's the brand I was looking at and their other one specifically says not for Gotoh so I figured I was SOL


Haha! Let me know how it works out. Think I might order one for my RG550.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> I have been curious about that one also, but I did try a Super Distortion a few months ago and really didn't like it. Has that plinky single coil treble thing a lot of Dimarios have that I can't stand.





Shask said:


> I have been curious about that one also, but I did try a Super Distortion a few months ago and really didn't like it. Has that plinky single coil treble thing a lot of Dimarios have that I can't stand.


I just found out Mike Stamper got a hold of one and did his usual 2 million comparison clips.  It definitely doesn't have that judging by his clips. Seems to be one of the darkest pickups he's used yet, but isn't muddy. I checked several comparisons he did, and the S3 has like... No high end fizz at all. Almost makes me think he accidentally dialed in the patch differently.


----------



## Bearitone

runbirdman said:


> I just ordered a Kartakou Colossus and a Railhammer Chisel. I'm just not thrilled with the stock electronics in my EBMM Cutlass. I have gone back and forth between about 10 different pickup combinations in that guitar and haven't landed on anything inspiring. I will try the Chisel with Wilde L-280S in the neck and middle positions on this go around. I've had great luck with Aldrich/V60/V60 setups in the past but it didn't do it for me in this guitar. I've tried:
> 
> Fortitude/Area 58/Area 58
> EMG 57/SLV/SLV
> Fender CS Fat 60s (SSS)
> Wilde L290SL/L280S/L280S (SSS)
> Duncan Custom Custom/YJM/YJM
> Aldrich/V60/V60
> 
> I ordered the Colossus because I wanted to pair a 5150 preamp with my Synergy power amp. I'm pretty excited to hear how the setup sounds.


I’m super curious about both the chisel and the colossus. Definitely post reviews for both of you have the time


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just found out Mike Stamper got a hold of one and did his usual 2 million comparison clips.  It definitely doesn't have that judging by his clips. Seems to be one of the darkest pickups he's used yet, but isn't muddy. I checked several comparisons he did, and the S3 has like... No high end fizz at all. Almost makes me think he accidentally dialed in the patch differently.



nah, it's accurate. the S3 is super dark.


----------



## MFB

LOL, Jackson is off the table, new shred machine ordered and it's a deal I never thought I'd see - even with some dings on it


----------



## Millul

So, I'm eyeing a Jackson USA Misha sig, in amber, up for sale for what is a pretty crazy price in today's market...but I'm not fully convinced.
Also in the process of trading my ESP EII MII with a Mayones Setius...am I crazy?


----------



## runbirdman

Bearitone said:


> I’m super curious about both the chisel and the colossus. Definitely post reviews for both of you have the time


I had a chance to install the Chisel today. Got everything put back together and realized position 2 was out of phase. I had to tear everything back down to swap the hot and ground so I didn’t get as long to play with it as I’d like.

Honeymoon impressions of the Chisel:

It holds up under gain very well. I had my AZ loaded with Aldrich/Hyperion/Hyperion to A/B with the Chisel and it has tighter bass, similar mids, and more treble than the Aldrich. It has a very large sweet spot so it can be adjusted for output without losing its tonal character. The Cutlass stays in drop C# and the high gain sounds were great. It is similar in output to the Aldrich and considerably hotter than the Fortitude. 

I don’t know how much the hybrid rail/ pole piece design is a gimmick but I do prefer it across all strings to my L500XL. I think the L500 is a great pickup but find myself having to change the eq of my rig to match the pickup. With the Chisel, I didn’t have to re-eq anything. 

The cleans are what you’d expect out of a hot wind. Serviceable but outclassed by more “PAF-y” offerings; however, it is by far the closest humbucker I’ve ever heard to a single coil in split mode. Position 2 is excellent. The quack that is always a compromise with HSS setups is there.


----------



## MFB

Millul said:


> Also in the process of trading my ESP EII MII with a Mayones Setius...am I crazy?



EIIs are a straight trade for Mayones now? 2022 is wild.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a death dagger locally. May have to grab it.


----------



## budda

Bought a neck off a buddy for the mjt. It’ll either make the guitar a keeper or I’ll take new pics and relist.


----------



## gunch

MFB said:


> EIIs are a straight trade for Mayones now? 2022 is wild.


Setiuses (Setiusii?) used to be the entry model of Mayo, if it's a basic one I'd consider it a straight trade


----------



## MFB

gunch said:


> Setiuses (Setiusii?) used to be the entry model of Mayo, if it's a basic one I'd consider it a straight trade



Ah, OK, I was never a Mayo fanboy but I feel like the one I'm used to seeing was Duvell NGDs, so I figured they weren't THAT far apart but apparently I'm wrong there. Based on Reverb prices for Setius' I guess that does seem to be about right.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp just got another HM2.


----------



## riseguitar

Another SG Standard because I've come to enjoy them very much. I have the batwing, now I want the teardrop one


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

riseguitar said:


> Another SG Standard because I've come to enjoy them very much. I have the batwing, now I want the teardrop one


Batwing and teardrop one? I've not seen these. What're you referring to?


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Batwing and teardrop one? I've not seen these. What're you referring to?



Pickguard style, batwing is the full face style but I've never heard the half-pickguard referred to as teardrop.

I may also be talking out my ass


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Pickguard style, batwing is the full face style but I've never heard the half-pickguard referred to as teardrop.
> 
> I may also be talking out my ass


Interesting! Never knew that.


----------



## Jake

I've got a Ronciswall Vapor 7 on the way. Will be interested to see how it compares to my other guitars.


----------



## D-Nasty

I got the invite today! Yeah!


----------



## budda

There’s a 71 jazzmaster with blocks on the west coast that i cant possibly try. Got some stuff listed, hands tied til then anyway.


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> LOL, Jackson is off the table, new shred machine ordered and it's a deal I never thought I'd see - even with some dings on it


Ooh what did you get in the end?



Jake said:


> I've got a Ronciswall Vapor 7 on the way. Will be interested to see how it compares to my other guitars.


Very nice, let us know how you like it. I've been seeing a couple of these pop up on my feed from Pyramid, and they look great. An interesting take on a headless shape, though it looks like it could be a bit on the heavier side for a headless.


----------



## KentBrockman

Sold my Blackstar HT20 Mk II head last week and my payout was 13% higher than what I paid for it originally. It was a fantastic head (especially since I paid $350 including shipping for it last year) but my Series One just does metal better and is basically noiseless with high gain, unlike the HT.

I probably only kept it for a while because I like the small size, aesthetics, and it was in a very clean condition. My Helix has now fulfilled my need for something compact so this was not getting much use.

I also sold my Boss SD1.


----------



## Bearitone

Probably a Khaler and some pickups for a build but I reaaallly can’t decide on pickups.

I want a hum sized P90 in the neck and either a Black Winter or a Railhammer Anvil in the bridge. I want something thick in the lows, sharp in the highs, and decently hot for the bridge pup.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

REALLY tempted to get a Wang's HD-15 or HD-30. I've nearly come to the conclusion that the SLO is my favorite amp of all time...and the SLO-30 is awesome...but I can't justify the $.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Ooh what did you get in the end?



Only thing I'll say is the headstock is three letters, and none of them are L, T, D, or I

Wait for the NGD on Sunday


----------



## rokket2005

MFB said:


> Only thing I'll say is the headstock is three letters, and none of them are L, T, D, or I
> 
> Wait for the NGD on Sunday


For real? Never saw that coming


----------



## MFB

rokket2005 said:


> For real? Never saw that coming
> View attachment 115161



I'm two joints on a the start of a vacation so I forgot PRS existed, but I'd immediately fix that headstock if I could own it


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> Only thing I'll say is the headstock is three letters, and none of them are L, T, D, or I
> 
> Wait for the NGD on Sunday


Aw, tease.  I'll look out for it!


----------



## Millul

MFB said:


> Ah, OK, I was never a Mayo fanboy but I feel like the one I'm used to seeing was Duvell NGDs, so I figured they weren't THAT far apart but apparently I'm wrong there. Based on Reverb prices for Setius' I guess that does seem to be about right.


Yeah it's reasonably fair, and I'm in Europe which brings Mayo prices down...I'm actually thinking I should get some cash with the Mayo


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dspellman said:


> I'm pretty well set at this point, though a headless multi scale may be in my future. I'm done adding tube amps, don't see a traditional guitar on my horizon.



a headless multi-scale and a 9 string is about the only things id like to try out. although the multi-scale i would like to be a baritone 6 string instead of a 7 or 8 that is so popular on this forum...


----------



## Millul

Welp, the seller lowered the price further, so I've thrown in an offer on the Jackson Mansoor HT6 as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EHX Super Pulsar. Had to grab it. MIssed owning one.


----------



## budda

Found a used CS jazzmaster (technically two) but none of my stuff is moving…


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

budda said:


> Found a used CS jazzmaster (technically two) but none of my stuff is moving…


I’m having the same issue except I already bought the expensive replacement


----------



## dmlinger

budda said:


> Found a used CS jazzmaster (technically two) but none of my stuff is moving…


I feel like we’ve hit the top of the used gear market and we are seeing used prices finally pull back. I have stuff sitting too


----------



## budda

dmlinger said:


> I feel like we’ve hit the top of the used gear market and we are seeing used prices finally pull back. I have stuff sitting too


Havent done any price drops and not in any rush.


----------



## dmlinger

budda said:


> Havent done any price drops and not in any rush.


Good position to be in! I’d love to see Reverb stats on the price of gear overall. I know you can track individual models’ sales price over time but would love to see the general market stats.


----------



## technomancer

Some John Carpenter work from Mike Learn...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Some John Carpenter work from Mike Learn...


Cannot wait for the pics on this.


----------



## technomancer

Kyle Jordan said:


> Cannot wait for the pics on this.



The concept:


----------



## Millul

Millul said:


> Welp, the seller lowered the price further, so I've thrown in an offer on the Jackson Mansoor HT6 as well


Payment is out


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Some John Carpenter work from Mike Learn...


Huh?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I might end up getting Wampler Moxie. I really like the TS10 setting on my Bonsai, so the Moxie should be great. I would think about getting another Bonsai, but that's a bit much compared to the Moxie. The Bonsai (TS10) and Wampler Pantheon Deluxe sounds great together. I typically use the Bonsai into one or the other side of the Pantheon Deluxe. Currently, the Bonsai has a smidge of gain (8:30 or so) and if I get the Moxie, I'd likely have the gain all the way off with the volume up high for a more typical boost setting.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Took Boss long enough. On the list to buy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Took Boss long enough. On the list to buy.



Custom mode is probably the all seeing eye mod led mode.


----------



## gunch

Thought burg was a ebmm guy


----------



## stringsmatter

I'm thinking about the amp since mine broke down last year an dplay though amp sims.


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp wasn't planning on buying any plugins, but ended up grabbing ML Lab's IIC+ plugin.


----------



## narad

Sometimes you luck out on mystery buys:


----------



## mmr007

How much longer til "The Fog" related guitar makes it's debut?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Said it in aanother thread, but ProAudioStar had another batch of used (b-stock?) Squiers and I nabbed Affinity Tele Deluxe #2 for el cheapo grando.


----------



## gunch

Dude I want to get the Mikro they have on there for 129.99


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Looking heavily at options for 8 strings with Floyds or trems. Can't get a trem on a 080, and I'm still wishy washy on going with a fanned fret, so I'm going over options that aren't outright customs with long wait times and $5000+ price tags.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

mmr007 said:


> How much longer til "The Fog" related guitar makes it's debut?


21st of April.


----------



## technomancer

mmr007 said:


> How much longer til "The Fog" related guitar makes it's debut?



Definitely not until late this year at the earliest. I am still shipping stuff and finalizing the artwork, then I think I am a few weeks back in the queue plus time to actually do the guitar. If I had to make an honest guess I'd say sometime first quarter next year. I wish I had thought of this earlier this year to have it by Halloween.

The black holoflake should be here sometime in November / December.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As impulse of an impulse buy you can get.  
Saw it pop up. Heard demos. Sounds killer. Bought it. 
Been needing a new chorus for my board anyway.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm tired of this white pearloid and white knobs/covers on my Lake Placid Blue strat. So i'm going all in. 
First:



Next: Probably some aged bronze knobs......and maybe some of the same for the pup covers if I can find some that seem to not have fitment issues. Gaudy and clashy, I don't care.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I want lundgren M7s for my Ormsby since the fluences are just being a pain in the ass and after seeing meshuggah I gotta try a set, there's a schecter mach 7 on reverb with a swapped bridge pickup and I really wanna get it since it comes with the original m7 too 

but I don't need another guitar and I don't really have the cash 

but like 

m7 and guitar I really want in the color I want


----------



## Scottosan

technomancer said:


> Actually went and looked at what I put where, Sunset Strip is in the bridge of the incoming guitar. Finally got a tracking number yesterday, should be here just in time for the weekend / my week off next week.


The Sunset will read 14-15k based on
spacing. The Roxy will read 16-17k based on spacing. The Wicked 8 will read similar to the sunset but has a full length magnet bs short in the Roxy and Sunset. I’ve since started labeling.


----------



## technomancer

Scottosan said:


> The Sunset will read 14-15k based on
> spacing. The Roxy will read 16-17k based on spacing. The Wicked 8 will read similar to the sunset but has a full length magnet bs short in the Roxy and Sunset. I’ve since started labeling.



Yep it's the Sunset in that guitar. The Wicked 8 is going into the Mike Learn guitar I mentioned a few posts back and the Roxy is still sitting in a pickguard here for a strat I haven't gotten around to building yet.

Eagerly awaiting the Psykes to be available for a mahogany Charvel-ish build


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prob gonna pick up a resonator once i dump some other gear.


----------



## budda

Picked up my headstock repair strat neck today. Its nice, now the guitar needs a setup lol. Pretty sure it shaved almost a pound off the weight too.


----------



## BabUShka

Th


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As impulse of an impulse buy you can get.
> Saw it pop up. Heard demos. Sounds killer. Bought it.
> Been needing a new chorus for my board anyway.



Thats oldschool stuff. Still remember my old band mates Digitech Metal Master. I wont say it was good.. But it was... Something 

I recently bought this one.. Been needing a delay after selling my DD 500. It was cheap and deliver all the delay i need.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As impulse of an impulse buy you can get.
> Saw it pop up. Heard demos. Sounds killer. Bought it.
> Been needing a new chorus for my board anyway.


These sound great. I always think about picking one up, but don't really need it as I have a CF-7, and it has a setting with this on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> These sound great. I always think about picking one up, but don't really need it as I have a CF-7, and it has a setting with this on it.


I'm assuming this sound very similar to the multi voice setting on the Hardwire. Sounds really good in videos


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm assuming this sound very similar to the multi voice setting on the Hardwire. Sounds really good in videos


Yeah, it is in the same family. The CF-7 is a direct port with 3 extra controls, and then the CR-7 is kinda similar, but different. The Studio modes kinda sound like this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Yeah, it is in the same family. The CF-7 is a direct port with 3 extra controls, and then the CR-7 is kinda similar, but different. The Studio modes kinda sound like this one.


I DID kinda-sorta debate on waiting and getting a CF7 or CR7, but even in shitty videos I found the Multi Chorus sounded great, plus the price seemed pretty good, so...


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I DID kinda-sorta debate on waiting and getting a CF7 or CR7, but even in shitty videos I found the Multi Chorus sounded great, plus the price seemed pretty good, so...


Yeah, the Multi-Chorus is great also. I kept planning on picking one up when they were normally like $35, but now they seem to be going higher. Totoally don't need it, lol, but feel like I should collect Digitech Choruses since they are no longer being made.


----------



## budda

Well I was thinking hard about a burny LPC but now once the G0 goes I'm definitely going to be waiting for an american vintage II jazzmaster to show itself in the GTA. Hell yeah.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Yeah, the Multi-Chorus is great also. I kept planning on picking one up when they were normally like $35, but now they seem to be going higher. Totoally don't need it, lol, but feel like I should collect Digitech Choruses since they are no longer being made.


I got mine for a liiittle over that, but still less than the average going price. Seems like they're averaging about $60+ nowadays. 
Also a pretty good idea lol. I had a DOD Ice Box that sounded fucking great, but it couldn't handle hot signals. If you can deal with that, it's a great pedal to check out.


----------



## runbirdman

FM9 invite came through today. The only thing I’ve missed about the Helix was having dual amp patches and I’ve had just about enough time with the FM3 to get through the option paralysis of Fractal so I have a pretty good idea of what to mess with and what to leave alone.

I went ahead and picked up the CEBA protectors and York Fatbottom and DV77 packs in preparation.

Now I have to get the FM3/FC6 cleaned up and sold.


----------



## thebeesknees22

mmm.... I see a used/refurbished pair of Sennheiser 650's. I have it sitting in my cart. $324 CAD before taxes. 

mmm...mm..... I should just pull the trigger shouldn't I?

I could really use a pair of open back headphones since my room isn't treated. It'll put me a little tight on savings though for this month.


----------



## djent_overlord

Im plaining on buying a Gibson Antique Natural explorer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So on top of the Digitech Chorus pedal, i got a Boss CE20 ordered. Used to own one and had to get it back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So on top of the Digitech Chorus pedal, i got a Boss CE20 ordered. Used to own one and had to get it back.


I hate how hit-or-miss Fedex can be.  Either delayed and beat to shit or here nearly the next day in perfect condition. 
But yeah uh, I forgot how awesome the CE20 is.  Literally just got the Digitech Multi-Chorus and it's already pushed to the side.


----------



## Tree

Probably just a pair of these:




And a new nut for my JS22-7. The pickups have actually grown on me. They’re leagues better than the Duncan Designed they used to throw in. Just a little shrill on the top two string when using the bridge pickup. I may need to play with the height a bit to see if that tames it.

The top three strings don’t like how wide my vibrato is  so hopefully the replacement nut does the trick.


----------



## Alberto7

thebeesknees22 said:


> mmm.... I see a used/refurbished pair of Sennheiser 650's. I have it sitting in my cart. $324 CAD before taxes.
> 
> mmm...mm..... I should just pull the trigger shouldn't I?
> 
> I could really use a pair of open back headphones since my room isn't treated. It'll put me a little tight on savings though for this month.


I've been playing through headphones exclusively for the last 2 years. I went from using my Audio Technica M50s to a pair of Sennheiser HD6XX (which I understand are just a revision of the 650s) about 3 months ago. They're pretty good imo. A bit soft and dim in the bass compared to my M50s, but I feel like I get a pretty "natural" sound out of them. I don't get the impression that any frequencies are particularly emphasized. Voices sound very clear. It's worth noting I don't use an amp with them though, since my audio interface makes them plenty loud and I like the response I get from them with that setup. With an amp I may get a bit more bass, perhaps? Not sure. They're also pretty comfy, and my ears don't sweat with them on, but they are quite bulky. Also, build quality seems solid, though the plastic does make them feel pretty cheap, if you care about that sort of thing. Anyways, just wanted to provide a bit of my own insight living with them. They've been pretty good so far, no real complaints.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Alberto7 said:


> I've been playing through headphones exclusively for the last 2 years. I went from using my Audio Technica M50s to a pair of Sennheiser HD6XX (which I understand are just a revision of the 650s) about 3 months ago. They're pretty good imo. A bit soft and dim in the bass compared to my M50s, but I feel like I get a pretty "natural" sound out of them. I don't get the impression that any frequencies are particularly emphasized. Voices sound very clear. It's worth noting I don't use an amp with them though, since my audio interface makes them plenty loud and I like the response I get from them with that setup. With an amp I may get a bit more bass, perhaps? Not sure. They're also pretty comfy, and my ears don't sweat with them on, but they are quite bulky. Also, build quality seems solid, though the plastic does make them feel pretty cheap, if you care about that sort of thing. Anyways, just wanted to provide a bit of my own insight living with them. They've been pretty good so far, no real complaints.



Sweet! Good to hear!

I thought about trying for a pair of 6xx's but it looks like ordering them would cost a fair amount after import duties and these 650's were pretty comparable in price with them being refurbished so I just went with these.

These are pretty comfy so far. I've read some people feel like they clamp down too hard, but maybe my head size is better suited for the. They're firm but not tight per se. Overall they fit my noggin pretty well so far after having them on for about 6-7 hours combined from last night to this morning.

After having listened to them for a few hours - agreed. they feel very clear. Very spacious feeling. This is my first pair of open back headphones though so that may be common with these types. There isn't nearly the amount of sizzly high end or mids I get with my dt770's, which at first made them feel really dark, but after listening with them for a little while longer it feels a lot more even. 

I have sonarworks and the default calibration really boosts the low lows a ton which sounds huge and full, but it's borderline a bit much with this pair anyway. So I haven't quite decided if I like it better with or without that on. I could always do a custom target and knock that sub info back a tad I guess.

I need to wrap up a song that keeps being put on the backburner and I'll give mixing with these a go.


----------



## budda

@thebeesknees22 no interest in dt880s?


----------



## Emperoff

The ultimate "fooling around" machine:


----------



## thebeesknees22

budda said:


> @thebeesknees22 no interest in dt880s?


I looked into them, but after using the 770's for a while, I don't exactly ...like the sound of the 770's. (maybe I'm just weird). To me they're totally fine for tracking, but mixing... oof. Not my favorite thing in the world to use.

Without sonarworks they're suuuuper sizzly on the high end, and with sonarworks they still have a weird pssshttt higher frequency sound to them with a lot of high gain guitars. So I just assumed the DT880's were going to be the same-ish. 

The pads on the dt770's are a lot lot stiffer and not as squishy/comfy as I expected too. I find the HD650's way way more comfy in that regard. 

I'm bald so I need squishy pads lol. Otherwise they start to dig into my head after a while.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've got a set of Elysian Javelins (C/A5) on the way to replace the Blackouts I'm currently using.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Picked up an tc helicon interface for my phone. We’ll see how it does for simple guitar clips.


----------



## narad

Well I just got clobbered at auction but I think I've acquired an late 80s ESP kamikaze type guitar I can use for my kami de-war style refinish plan. Anyone have ideas for a good color palette for kami camo?


----------



## Tree

narad said:


> Well I just got clobbered at auction but I think I've acquired an late 80s ESP kamikaze type guitar I can use for my kami de-war style refinish plan. Anyone have ideas for a good color palette for kami camo?


Good is up for debate, but personally I’d do something like this even if it’s not in line with any of the true Lynch finishes:


----------



## CanserDYI

Tree said:


> Good is up for debate, but personally I’d do something like this even if it’s not in line with any of the true Lynch finishes:
> 
> View attachment 115984


bro no way. I literally designed a camo for this answer and here was my response:


----------



## narad

I want it to be the kami pattern, but I want to swap the colors. That said, funky sort of 80s color schemes like these are basically what I'm going for. I think probably black and then 3 other colors which might be like pink/purple/silver or silver/metallic red/metallic dark grey.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Well I just got clobbered at auction but I think I've acquired an late 80s ESP kamikaze type guitar I can use for my kami de-war style refinish plan. Anyone have ideas for a good color palette for kami camo?


tiger tail but with black, slime green and fluoro yellow


----------



## Tree

CanserDYI said:


> bro no way. I literally designed a camo for this answer and here was my response:
> 
> View attachment 115986


Damn, that would look so sick on a crackle finish. I’d love to have Kiesel take a swing at it, but I hate their crackles.


----------



## ATRguitar91

thebeesknees22 said:


> I looked into them, but after using the 770's for a while, I don't exactly ...like the sound of the 770's. (maybe I'm just weird). To me they're totally fine for tracking, but mixing... oof. Not my favorite thing in the world to use.
> 
> Without sonarworks they're suuuuper sizzly on the high end, and with sonarworks they still have a weird pssshttt higher frequency sound to them with a lot of high gain guitars. So I just assumed the DT880's were going to be the same-ish.
> 
> The pads on the dt770's are a lot lot stiffer and not as squishy/comfy as I expected too. I find the HD650's way way more comfy in that regard.
> 
> I'm bald so I need squishy pads lol. Otherwise they start to dig into my head after a while.


I own the 770s, 880s, and HD600s. The 880s are much closer to the HD600s than they are the 770s. The 880s have more bass and more treble than the 600s, but they are a very neutral headphone in my opinion. Maybe even more neutral than the 600s considering the Sennheiser house sound is kind of warm. And you can't beat Beyerdynamics when it comes to comfort.


----------



## Tree

narad said:


> I want it to be the kami pattern, but I want to swap the colors. That said, funky sort of 80s color schemes like these are basically what I'm going for. I think probably black and then 3 other colors which might be like pink/purple/silver or silver/metallic red/metallic dark grey.


Pink/purple/silver gets my vote.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I want it to be the kami pattern, but I want to swap the colors. That said, funky sort of 80s color schemes like these are basically what I'm going for. I think probably black and then 3 other colors which might be like pink/purple/silver or silver/metallic red/metallic dark grey.



White/Turquoise/Purple


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> White/Turquoise/Purple
> 
> View attachment 115988



Ha, the idea that never dies. That wouldn't look half bad on the Kami pattern though. I need to make a layered photoshop file to explore options further...

(that's if the guitar is legit and if ESP will even mess around with the Kami pattern, which they sounded reluctant to earlier)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Ha, the idea that never dies.



I don't have the patience for these sorts of projects anymore, so I need to live vicariously through you by keeping the dream alive.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> bro no way. I literally designed a camo for this answer and here was my response:
> 
> View attachment 115986



call it, "the pastel warrior"

or better yet, "the easter savior"


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> I want it to be the kami pattern, but I want to swap the colors. That said, funky sort of 80s color schemes like these are basically what I'm going for. I think probably black and then 3 other colors which might be like pink/purple/silver or silver/metallic red/metallic dark grey.



Black w/silver, metallic red, and dark grey sounds awesome. Though, Candy Apple Red or Candy Tangerine would be great too in place of metallic red.


----------



## Shask

CanserDYI said:


> bro no way. I literally designed a camo for this answer and here was my response:
> 
> View attachment 115986


That is very 1991 Saved By The Bell.


----------



## CanserDYI

Shask said:


> That is very 1991 Saved By The Bell.


Wait until you see my Nickelodeon Dorito's guitar....


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't have the patience for these sorts of projects anymore, so I need to live vicariously through you by keeping the dream alive.



Dude, not sure I have the patience for it either. The very first guitar I brought to them in like 2021 is still there.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

bought a set of m7s, strings, pots, and wire 

the Javier set was great but they don't fit right and the wiring is falling apart bc the cavity is too small and I'm pulling them 

I've also started going in a different direction and the set doesn't have the cut or compression I need with my current music which isn't a bad thing, they just aren't optimized for blackened melo deathcore bullshit where I'm not playing to the clarity and smoothness they bring


----------



## ThePhilosopher

ThePhilosopher said:


> I've got a set of Elysian Javelins (C/A5) on the way to replace the Blackouts I'm currently using.


Got a photo of these from Adam yesterday.


----------



## Bearitone

ThePhilosopher said:


> Got a photo of these from Adam yesterday.
> View attachment 116129


Those are the dopest looking soap bars I’ve seen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bearitone said:


> Those are the dopest looking soap bars I’ve seen.


FOr some reason I read that as "cheapest" and was about to throw hands.


----------



## narad

Hmm...my next kind of purchase was a Hamer Californian that had the inlays I wanted and was going to replace my other Hamer Californian with the same finish, that I planned to sell once I got the new one. But then the old one sounded way better :-/ So I decided it must be the pickups (active vs passive sets), spent all day swapping the two, and now I'm many hours of work in and the old one still sounds better. WTF. Way too much money into these to have 2...urghh


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Hmm...my next kind of purchase was a Hamer Californian that had the inlays I wanted and was going to replace my other Hamer Californian with the same finish, that I planned to sell once I got the new one. But then the old one sounded way better :-/ So I decided it must be the pickups (active vs passive sets), spent all day swapping the two, and now I'm many hours of work in and the old one still sounds better. WTF. Way too much money into these to have 2...urghh



Do they have the same bridge? Swap those if so and retest the tone. I know some might be rolling their eyes at that but the I'm convinced that the interplay between pickups, bridge, nut, strings, and frets to a lesser extent have a much greater impact on the tone of an electric than they're given credit for. Try swapping the necks too if they're bolt on. 

I remember reading some German book by a physicist that put some study to the subject and his conclusions were those mattered more than body wood and neck wood has some small impact.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Do they have the same bridge? Swap those if so and retest the tone. I know some might be rolling their eyes at that but the I'm convinced that the interplay between pickups, bridge, nut, strings, and frets to a lesser extent have a much greater impact on the tone of an electric than they're given credit for. Try swapping the necks too if they're bolt on.
> 
> I remember reading some German book by a physicist that put some study to the subject and his conclusions were those mattered more than body wood and neck wood has some small impact.


hmm, could be. I always thought of the older one as lighter than I would expect, and the new one heavier. With the bridges off, they seemed about the same. I think one has a Hamer branded schaller and the other a different schaller, so wouldn't think of much difference. Maybe someone changed the block. It was a big enough weight difference for me to notice without thinking about it intentionally.

That said, man would that be a pain in the ass at this point lol


----------



## Kymatik

thebeesknees22 said:


> I looked into them, but after using the 770's for a while, I don't exactly ...like the sound of the 770's. (maybe I'm just weird). To me they're totally fine for tracking, but mixing... oof. Not my favorite thing in the world to use.
> 
> Without sonarworks they're suuuuper sizzly on the high end, and with sonarworks they still have a weird pssshttt higher frequency sound to them with a lot of high gain guitars. So I just assumed the DT880's were going to be the same-ish.
> 
> The pads on the dt770's are a lot lot stiffer and not as squishy/comfy as I expected too. I find the HD650's way way more comfy in that regard.
> 
> I'm bald so I need squishy pads lol. Otherwise they start to dig into my head after a while.



The 770s are one of the worst universally beloved headphones I've ever listened too, maybe it's my taste but imagining to have to mix on that gives me a panick attack.
The 880s are great headphones, they sound like a brighter 650 kinda. A bit of a different EQ curve and they have more room (My 650 has this right in your ears sound to it, might be the old pads though. It's useful for mixing reverbs though).

On Topic: Probably parts for some pedal builds. I want some sort of preamp with flexible eq with mid sweep and bass cleanup. And a modded fuzz face kinda circuit tailored to my amp and guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I swear I've been doing nothing but random pedal impulse purchases. 

MXR Phase 95 on the way.
Also bought an IBZ USA F2 after reading about them for awhile. Tried it and decided it wasn't for me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I recently bought a GUP Tech Queen of Crow and -- based on a discussion I had with someone as well as my personal curiosity -- I paired it with my ProCo Deucetone Rat. I found that they paired really well together and they don't change each other's character too much. 

I tried it with the vintage Rat setting on one side with either side of the Queen of Crow. I still want to try it with the Turbo, Clean, and Dirty Rat settings. Both sides of the QoC have the high gain switch on, while one side has hard/soft clipping on, while the other only had soft clipping on. 

Either if these sounded quite good, very dynamic since my EMGs and QoC run at 18v. I'm curious what the Duecetone would sound like if it could run at 18v like the Fat Rat.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I can’t wait to put this lil guy through its paces. We’ll see if I can’t get some useable amp clips from GarageBand iOS.


----------



## Bearitone

Just tried a Reverend guitar for the first time and I’m in love. That bass contour control is amazing. I need to put that shit in all of my guitars.

Seriously considering a Descent baritone from them now.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> Just tried a Reverend guitar for the first time and I’m in love. That bass contour control is amazing. I need to put that shit in all of my guitars.
> 
> Seriously considering a Descent baritone from them now.


This is surprising, I haven’t heard much talk about Reverend. How was the neck on the one you tried?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Just tried a Reverend guitar for the first time and I’m in love. That bass contour control is amazing. I need to put that shit in all of my guitars.
> 
> Seriously considering a Descent baritone from them now.


Reverends are super underrated. They make great guitars imo


----------



## lost_horizon

Finally got my hands on Parallel Axis original set and also a PRS USA Dragon 2 treble to go with the Dragon 2 Bass I bought!


----------



## Choop

Working on throwing together a regular pedalboard again (coming from using an fx8). I just bought a strymon mobius and source audio collider to handle wobbly echoes, just gotta nail down a few drives and utility pedals now~.


----------



## gunch

5 metal zones


----------



## Bearitone

It was nice. I didn’t pay much attention to it but, I’d say it was similar to the “Standard Thin” profile my Warmoth necks have.


youngthrasher9 said:


> This is surprising, I haven’t heard much talk about Reverend. How was the neck on the one you tried?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Possibly the Warm Audio Centavo (Klon Klone).


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

bought a reamer and some 2mm screws since the bourns mini pots are tiny but the threads are too big for my Ormsby's routs and the screws I have are too big for the M7 mounting holes 

here's hoping it'll work when I get fresh strings and can put in foam and the screws fit 

the pickups even the whole way down are cool tho, insanely hot and with a good low end but I think cranked up to where I like them they'll be a lot more aggressive



anyone know the correct size of the mounting holes on pickups? I'm kinda sick of never having the right size screws on hand


----------



## Choop

gunch said:


> 5 metal zones



 The project I'm working on right now has a lower gain vibe with occasional boosts in gain and volume, so I'm having a hard time wading through the sea of options lol. Usually I just use a tube screamer of some kind, but there are so many neat drives out there. I mean, I guess lots of things could work for me.



...so, 6 Metal Zones, to cover all the bases.


----------



## Steo

Put in an offer on a Ax8. We'll see what happens....


----------



## CanserDYI

I always feel bad that reverend is headquartered in my city, I love them to death, but never bought one even though I could have a hundred times. One day.


----------



## BigViolin

TheBolivianSniper said:


> anyone know the correct size of the mounting holes on pickups? I'm kinda sick of never having the right size screws on hand


Standard Dimarzio and Duncan is 3-48. Not sure about Lundgren.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Made my obligatory Free The Tone order today. Been a while since my last purchase from them, or any pedal, of late, so looking forward to the haul.


----------



## budda

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Made my obligatory Free The Tone order today. Been a while since my last purchase from them, or any pedal, of late, so looking forward to the haul.


Editors note: “a while” is 2 weeks  

Gonna say my G0 didnt sell so no smaller purchases around here..


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Editors note: “a while” is 2 weeks
> 
> Gonna say my G0 didnt sell so no smaller purchases around here..


However, let it be forever known that for that two week span:

Bloody new free the tone pedals: 0
Narad new free the tone pedals: 1

(I needed a volume pedal)


----------



## Isidore

8U rack, 2U drawer, ISP Decimator ProRack


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

budda said:


> Editors note: “a while” is 2 weeks



 In my defense, I haven't bought any new gear since July. Been deep in writing/composing and recording sessions, which leads to long droughts of not buying random stuff. So, this haul will be a welcome one.


----------



## gunch

Do Shredmaster clones exist? Is that something someone has done for the Radiohead stan clout-hype?


----------



## technomancer

Giving the LP Standard another try... if this doesn't do it I'll end up with an R7 eventually.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Do Shredmaster clones exist? Is that something someone has done for the Radiohead stan clout-hype?


Yes they do but they seem a bit harder to find.


----------



## Shask

gunch said:


> Do Shredmaster clones exist? Is that something someone has done for the Radiohead stan clout-hype?


You can buy PCBs for them, so clones could be made easily.


----------



## thebeesknees22

technomancer said:


> Giving the LP Standard another try... if this doesn't do it I'll end up with an R7 eventually.
> 
> View attachment 116334


I recently started playing my old LP standard again after no having really touched it in a few years. It's starting to become my favorite 6 string out of my bunch. Dunno why. It's just clicking better this time around. The neck feels comfier too than it used to after getting into 7 strings for a while. (mine has the fatter neck version of an LP standard)


----------



## technomancer

thebeesknees22 said:


> I recently started playing my old LP standard again after no having really touched it in a few years. It's starting to become my favorite 6 string out of my bunch. Dunno why. It's just clicking better this time around. The neck feels comfier too than it used to after getting into 7 strings for a while. (mine has the fatter neck version of an LP standard)



Yeah I tried a standard goldtop a while ago when they had the asymmetrical neck profile and just really didn't jell with it, so we'll see if this one sticks around. I've also had some real crap luck with Gibson QC in the past. I think I was 3 for 6 on non-CS guitars that had to go back out of the box. Fingers crossed.


----------



## technomancer

And this happened... busy couple days


----------



## budda

@technomancer gets a goldtop, budda approves. My 2019 was a good guitar. 

Turns out the G0 is in fact selling after a huge fucking saga. Unreal. 

Got some knobs waiting for me, need to replace tuners on my lp standard (one is visibly on its way out) and then it is wait for the 66ri jazzmasters to land.


----------



## budda

In a surprise plot twist, I have been talked into trying an acapulco gold. Its also a great chance to try and copy “that sound” on the axe. 

Also im totally running it into my rumble 40 with my precision too..


----------



## sacguy71

I needed a solution to cables and bought a NUX wireless system and tiny EVH 5150 stack to use for travel and practice and lessons since the guitar lesson room is tiny and I do not want to share an amp with the teacher and makes workflow easier to jack in quickly since 30 minute lesson time is precious and I want my setup quick to avoid wasting minutes jacking into my practice rig.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Just ordered some upgrades for my seafoam baritele, some functional and some cosmetic: Oversized strap buttons, new toggle switch, new control knobs, stainless LP-style jackplate because I hate the recessed round ones, all in black.

Also got a pair of CTS 500k mini pots, a Graphtec nut, and a clear plexiglass pickguard that I'm going to try putting some flower print fabric under.

Next paycheck I'll be ordering a Gotoh bridge and some Gotoh tuners, also in black.

Leaving the pickups white for now, I'm making some bold color choices here and opted to try the clear+fabric instead of a black pick guard. Will definitely be posting pics.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Walrus Warhorn Ages. Should be interesting. I'm thinking of pairing it with either one of my KOT clones or one of my RATs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Got a spare Squier Strat neck laying around and I'm tempted to get a Tele body to throw it on


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

I really shouldn't but oh the temptation


----------



## Choop

Pedal board progress:







Plus I just bought a strat off of Reverb, because I'm insane, probably. Will post real pics when I get it, but this is one from the listing:


----------



## budda

Strats are fun. My first was a strat that i wont sell, so technically I always have one available


----------



## Choop

budda said:


> Strats are fun. My first was a strat that i wont sell, so technically I always have one available



Yeah! I've had a few great ones over the years and always end up selling them. The fact that I keep coming back to one probably should be an indicator for me to just keep this one. XD


----------



## laxu

Everyone needs a Strat. I've had the same 1996 G&L Legacy for a few decades now.


----------



## technomancer

Locking Klusons for the goldtop and maybe a set of Aldriches. Haven't decided on the pickups yet, might just leave the stock Burstbuckers in there.

Oh and a ToneNerd Psykes for the LPC once he gets the stuff in to start producing them. Killer Dirty Fingers-based pickup.


----------



## StevenC

Gotta find somewhere to put these now


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got a spare Squier Strat neck laying around and I'm tempted to get a Tele body to throw it on


Cool, now put a Tele neck on a Strat!


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Locking Klusons for the goldtop and maybe a set of Aldriches. Haven't decided on the pickups yet, might just leave the stock Burstbuckers in there.
> 
> Oh and a ToneNerd Psykes for the LPC once he gets the stuff in to start producing them. Killer Dirty Fingers-based pickup.


Not into the gotoh SD90 locking set? I want the top loader a la PRS for my les pauls.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Locking Klusons for the goldtop and maybe a set of Aldriches. Haven't decided on the pickups yet, might just leave the stock Burstbuckers in there.
> 
> Oh and a ToneNerd Psykes for the LPC once he gets the stuff in to start producing them. Killer Dirty Fingers-based pickup.


Did John use Dirty Fingers?


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did John use Dirty Fingers?











John Sykes | Equipment


Equipment of guitarist, songwriter & producer John Sykes.




www.johnsykes.com





"John's main guitar is a 1978 model Gibson Les Paul Custom and it has been used for thousands of shows and on every recording John has made for the last 20 years. There are some serious signs of wear and tear. As you can see in the photo above, much of the finish has worn off the back of the guitar, and the neck has some worn spots, too. But all things considered, it's holding up well. The photos above are about 12 years old and the guitar has another decade worth of tours on it now and shows considerable more wear.

John has replaced the stock Gibson tuners with Grover tuners. The guitar also has a brass nut. *There was a Gibson "Dirty Fingers" pickup in the bridge position for many years but that pickup started malfunctioning after all the years of wear.* It was replaced with a lower output Gibson PAF re-issue pickup a few years ago. The guitar has been re-fretted several times. The current fret wire is a medium jumbo size and has a very different feel from the "Fretless Wonder" style frets Les Paul Customs often have. John likes the action on his guitars pretty low and he really likes the slick feel of the ebony fingerboards on Les Paul Customs."


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Not into the gotoh SD90 locking set? I want the top loader a la PRS for my les pauls.


SD90s don't drop in but Klusons do in my experience.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> SD90s don't drop in but Klusons do in my experience.


Interesting.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Not into the gotoh SD90 locking set? I want the top loader a la PRS for my les pauls.



I prefer the Kluson Revolutions, they're fantastic tuners. I do use both depending on the guitar though, both of the Charvel'ish builds I'm doing are getting Gotohs.

There is a Gotoh that drops into LPs as well IIRC.


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Interesting.


The bushings don't match, either interior or exterior diameter, so you have to ream the posts. I haven't found proper conversion bushings yet.


----------



## budda

StevenC said:


> The bushings don't match, either interior or exterior diameter, so you have to ream the posts. I haven't found proper conversion bushings yet.


Not even the Gotoh conversion bushings? They have been around long enough to have the measurements


----------



## StevenC

budda said:


> Not even the Gotoh conversion bushings? They have been around long enough to have the measurements


Bought the Gotoh conversion bushings. No dice. Tried them on several guitars.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Oh and a ToneNerd Psykes for the LPC once he gets the stuff in to start producing them. Killer Dirty Fingers-based pickup.



Gotta run that through a cranked Mesa Mark III in to a 4x12 with Greenbacks to complete the '87 experience. And then a Jose type head to round out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cool, now put a Tele neck on a Strat!


Nah, apparenly difficult.  You can do Strat neck on Tele, but Tele on Strat requires some woodwork


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, apparenly difficult.  You can do Strat neck on Tele, but Tele on Strat requires some woodwork



Order a Musikraft Tele neck with a Strat heel, problem solved.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Gotta find somewhere to put these now



Those would go great in my Hamer!


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Those would go great in my Hamer!


Fly me to Tokyo and you can have them


----------



## Bcoble0927

Just ordered a Line 6 Helix! Can't wait to get it in.


----------



## budda

Me “not buying stuff”

Also me “avatar 212 with G12K100 and V30 at a decent price? Sold.”


----------



## Kosthrash

I plan to order an MXR 6-Band eq for applying to the fx loop of my Marshall DSL for instant AJFA tone (I've already tried it with my Zoom g3x' eq module and works stellar!! )


----------



## Mourguitars

Kosthrash said:


> I plan to order an MXR 6-Band eq for applying to the fx loop of my Marshall DSL for instant AJFA tone (I've already tried it with my Zoom g3x' eq module and works stellar!! )





I like this guy....folllow his channel also he has cool old school skate decks on the wall...lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

technomancer said:


> And this happened... busy couple days
> 
> View attachment 116352



Dude ....Dude

YES !

Mike


----------



## Ribboz

PURPLE SLO PEDAL!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oopsie poopsie bought a Way Huge Supa Puss for Supa cheap.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Looking real hard at the spring loaded Mission expression pedal. I'm finally starting to make some headway using my cheapo 20 year old pawn shop special expression pedal with the Axe FX to mimic a trem. 

If I can dial it in to mimic the more subtle trem stuff, I think I can not worry about going with an 8 string Floyd guitar.


----------



## Wiltonauer

I think I kinda want a Jazzmaster?


----------



## budda

Wiltonauer said:


> I think I kinda want a Jazzmaster?


Yes, you do.


----------



## ElRay

Not the typical response here, but I am so enamored with the MOD Dwarf OSS running on a Raspberry Pi 4, that I'm going to get a Pi4 Compute module, a carrier board (so all the ports are in one plane), pi-Stomp components and replace the guts of the Crate GFX50 Two-Tone that's been lying fallow for a few years.


----------



## sonofabias

Engl XXL 4X12 quad , should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Mourguitars

PSA dont know its been posted

Buy the SYN1 and you get a free BE mod with it...not a bad deal from Sweetwater

Black Friday thingie

Mike


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

SSH+ for my PRS


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> PSA dont know its been posted
> 
> Buy the SYN1 and you get a free BE mod with it...not a bad deal from Sweetwater
> 
> Black Friday thingie
> 
> Mike


Kind of confusing. It says while supplies last, but the Syn1 is on order, so... does that mean it is already gone or are they referring to the BE module?


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Kind of confusing. It says while supplies last, but the Syn1 is on order, so... does that mean it is already gone or are they referring to the BE module?


I dont really know , i have it in my cart but im thinking its a black Friday sale the way i read it

But you are correct it is confusing , ill call Sweetwater now

BRB

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Mourguitars said:


> I dont really know , i have it in my cart but im thinking its a black Friday sale the way i read it
> 
> But you are correct it is confusing , ill call Sweetwater now
> 
> BRB
> 
> Mike



LOL

Just got off the Phone , they said that bundle was a mistake but he tried to sell me the almost $900 for the pair....hard pass

I told him the bundle is in my cart till i got off work....but he wouldn't honor it...So ?

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> LOL
> 
> Just got off the Phone , they said that bundle was a mistake but he tried to sell me the almost $900 for the pair....hard pass
> 
> I told him the bundle is in my cart till i got off work....but he wouldn't honor it...So ?
> 
> Mike


Lol wow. Glad I didn't bother.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They'll have some unhappy customers if they ordered while it still showed and then don't plan to honor it, mistake or not.


----------



## Asphyxia

Just ordered a Eminence Man o War to replace one of the V30s in a 2x12. Hoping they pair well together.


----------



## protest

It's missing a knob and looks like it needs a new handle, but it was way less than the $2k everyone has been asking lately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

protest said:


> It's missing a knob and looks like it needs a new handle, but it was way less than the $2k everyone has been asking lately.
> 
> View attachment 116628


Jesus fuck, I bought mine for only $975(?) like... 3 or 4 years ago? Prices got fucking insane.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jesus fuck, I bought mine for only $975(?) like... 3 or 4 years ago? Prices got fucking insane.



You're just now noticing this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> You're just now noticing this?


I mean I saw the prices went up but I didn't realize they went up THAT much. I haven't been doing much tube amp browsing the passed few years since I went digital/pedals.

EDIT: WIth that said I know the prices skyrocketed on the IIIs. Like to ridonculous prices.


----------



## budda

Someone asking like 4k? For a mk4 here and I laughed so hard.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jesus fuck, I bought mine for only $975(?) like... 3 or 4 years ago? Prices got fucking insane.



Yea, bought and sold my old one for $1,100 several years ago. Crazy that I paid a couple hundred more for this one because my old one was pristine and had those SED Winged C 6l6's.


----------



## budda

Anyone scooping a Fuzzrocious Secret C today?


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I'ma definitely need some of these


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yeah I'ma definitely need some of these



Those DFs are naaaasty tho. 
EDIT: Can't find anything about those Psykes pickups. Google giving me nothing.
EDIT2: Nevermind did more searching. Made a typo. Also the name of the pickup makes sense to me now.  I'm gonna have to check out the Psykes when they come out since I've alwyas been curious about the OG DFs.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Those DFs are naaaasty tho.
> EDIT: Can't find anything about those Psykes pickups. Google giving me nothing.
> EDIT2: Nevermind did more searching. Made a typo. Also the name of the pickup makes sense to me now.  I'm gonna have to check out the Psykes when they come out since I've alwyas been curious about the OG DFs.



Yeah aside from the youtube clips and some discussion on rig-talk there's nothing online about them yet. Scott (ToneNerd) does cool stuff in general.


----------



## narad

Ya, his prices are reasonable, but I was left more sold on the vintage dirty fingers lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yeah aside from the youtube clips and some discussion on rig-talk there's nothing online about them yet. Scott (ToneNerd) does cool stuff in general.



He did say he had to import magnets from the UK, so I guess it's just taking some time. Def gonna check these out when they're fully out. 
It's funny because I was JUST looking at a 500T, but I'll wait and check these out.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He did say he had to import magnets from the UK, so I guess it's just taking some time. Def gonna check these out when they're fully out.
> It's funny because I was JUST looking at a 500T, but I'll wait and check these out.



He found a different source for the magnets... apparently the UK place screwed the order up twice. I think the new magnet order is on the way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> He found a different source for the magnets... apparently the UK place screwed the order up twice. I think the new magnet order is on the way.


...WELP.  Hopefully that means it's more local (and cheaper  ).


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...WELP.  Hopefully that means it's more local (and cheaper  ).



I'm hoping he got some of the custom Alnico 5 magnets as well... he did a neck pickup with a similar wind but a custom A5 instead of 3 ceramics and it sounded killer in the clip. He only had the one magnet though so no idea if he's going to actually make more of that pickup.


----------



## zodiactone

Ormsby gti 7


----------



## Kosthrash

narad said:


> Ya, his prices are reasonable, but I was left more sold on the vintage dirty fingers lol


This Gibson flying-V B-2 2019 has Dirty Fingers (unless these are different from vintage df)









Gibson.com: Flying V B-2 2019


Discover our outstanding array of instruments for any budget.




legacy.gibson.com


----------



## narad

Next gear purchase was a little weird. It was a bunch of these...




I was getting a bit annoyed with soldering stuff in the cavity, I find it a bit annoying, and I was swapping some pickups lately and just feeling like it should be way faster to do than it is. So I looked around for sort of quick connect systems, and didn't see anything that seemed that simple or that cheap. Decided to try out a few of these miniature molex things from RC car kits. I was hoping they'd be small enough that I could just solder them to the pots and pickups outside of the guitar, and then slip them through the usual holes. I have some narrower ones than the ones in the photo, a bit flimsier, and it was narrow enough to fit, but too rigid to maneuver through the kinks in that routing. So not as good, but just put the connector in the pickup cavity and wired it through that way:



So just the lead and ground part of it coming through into the control cavity. There seems to be plenty of room for these slightly larger and sturdier connectors in the pickup cavity, along with a full length cable from a brand new pickup, coiled up in there, no problem.

I'm wondering why no one does this or why better options don't exist? Seems convenient to me.. now I can swap pickups without even unscrewing the control cavity cover.

Finished result... parallel axis trembucker. Man, that is a throaty pickup! A lot less presence than the ESP LH-200 it was replacing, but frankly a lot more character:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Next gear purchase was a little weird. It was a bunch of these...
> 
> View attachment 116650
> 
> 
> I was getting a bit annoyed with soldering stuff in the cavity, I find it a bit annoying, and I was swapping some pickups lately and just feeling like it should be way faster to do than it is. So I looked around for sort of quick connect systems, and didn't see anything that seemed that simple or that cheap. Decided to try out a few of these miniature molex things from RC car kits. I was hoping they'd be small enough that I could just solder them to the pots and pickups outside of the guitar, and then slip them through the usual holes. I have some narrower ones than the ones in the photo, a bit flimsier, and it was narrow enough to fit, but too rigid to maneuver through the kinks in that routing. So not as good, but just put the connector in the pickup cavity and wired it through that way:
> 
> View attachment 116651
> 
> So just the lead and ground part of it coming through into the control cavity. There seems to be plenty of room for these slightly larger and sturdier connectors in the pickup cavity, along with a full length cable from a brand new pickup, coiled up in there, no problem.
> 
> I'm wondering why no one does this or why better options don't exist? Seems convenient to me.. now I can swap pickups without even unscrewing the control cavity cover.
> 
> Finished result... parallel axis trembucker. Man, that is a throaty pickup! A lot less presence than the ESP LH-200 it was replacing, but frankly a lot more character:
> 
> View attachment 116652



Just splice the wires. No need for connectors. 

So long as you leave some wire on the pots/switches you should get a bunch of swaps in before you eventually need to solder on some fresh wire.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just splice the wires. No need for connectors.
> 
> So long as you leave some wire on the pots/switches you should get a bunch of swaps in before you eventually need to solder on some fresh wire.


I just found out about all these cool splice connectors too.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone remember that super THICCCC Strat neck an SSO'er had? Side pic only showing the fatness. Did we ever find out what that neck was? was is @77zark77 ? Can't remember.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> Anyone remember that super THICCCC Strat neck an SSO'er had? Side pic only showing the fatness. Did we ever find out what that neck was? was is @77zark77 ? Can't remember.


@RevDrucifer I'm 99% sure


----------



## Scottosan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Those DFs are naaaasty tho.
> EDIT: Can't find anything about those Psykes pickups. Google giving me nothing.
> EDIT2: Nevermind did more searching. Made a typo. Also the name of the pickup makes sense to me now.  I'm gonna have to check out the Psykes when they come out since I've alwyas been curious about the OG DFs.





technomancer said:


> He found a different source for the magnets... apparently the UK place screwed the order up twice. I think the new magnet order is on the way.


I’m on my 3rd try with the UK distributor and 45 plus days and only have enough magnets to make 3 pickups  My new vendor shipment is schedule to get here Monday. Assuming the magnets are to spec then I’ll have enough for 40 pups. These use 3 magnets. I’ll refrain from spamming here, but will answer some specific questions.


----------



## Scottosan

narad said:


> Ya, his prices are reasonable, but I was left more sold on the vintage dirty fingers lol


The originals are amazing. My only complaint is that they’re unpotted. I dont know why people are afraid to pot them as it absolutely in no way affects the tone The vintage ones have a special feel to them. They have low end has a bouncy feel without the the mids and top end going to mush. I think I got as close as I’m going to get but not exact. The feel and single note bloom is there, as well as the bottom and low mid grunt, the top end breaths a little more on the Psyskes. That is something hard to dial out with hand winding. The reissues on the other, are close, but go in the opposites direction. They are warmer and darker.


----------



## budda

Seabeast2000 said:


> Anyone remember that super THICCCC Strat neck an SSO'er had? Side pic only showing the fatness. Did we ever find out what that neck was? was is @77zark77 ? Can't remember.


I have a 96-1.00 C strat neck?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Scottosan said:


> I’m on my 3rd try with the UK distributor and 45 plus days and only have enough magnets to make 3 pickups  My new vendor shipment is schedule to get here Monday. Assuming the magnets are to spec then I’ll have enough for 40 pups. These use 3 magnets. I’ll refrain from spamming here, but will answer some specific questions.


Don't have much to ask. Just someone that loves Ride the Lightning-era Metallica and John Sykes and is eager to try this.


----------



## Seabeast2000

budda said:


> I have a 96-1.00 C strat neck?



This was thicker, or at least it sure looked like a real tent pole.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> This was thicker, or at least it sure looked like a real tent pole.


Homie I got you, https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...hread-voice-your-struggle.324569/post-5460980


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't have much to ask. Just someone that loves Ride the Lightning-era Metallica and John Sykes and is eager to try this.


I think they used an Invader on RTL? Or was that another Metallica album?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they used an Invader on RTL? Or was that another Metallica album?


Master of Puppets. Invader-loaded Jackson and DF-loaded Explorer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Master of Puppets. Invader-loaded Jackson and DF-loaded Explorer.


Interesting. I figured they had moved to EMGs by that point, since Kirk was using the EMG single coil loaded Edna on the RTL tour.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. I figured they had moved to EMGs by that point, since Kirk was using the EMG single coil loaded Edna on the RTL tour.


He also had the EMG-loaded Jackson Rhoads. Kirk was using EMGs a good few years before James. He had EMGs in several guitars since 1984 yeah, but James didn't catch on until 1987. THEN he started putting the 81/60 set into everything.


----------



## narad

Scottosan said:


> The originals are amazing. My only complaint is that they’re unpotted. I dont know why people are afraid to pot them as it absolutely in no way affects the tone The vintage ones have a special feel to them. They have low end has a bouncy feel without the the mids and top end going to mush. I think I got as close as I’m going to get but not exact. The feel and single note bloom is there, as well as the bottom and low mid grunt, the top end breaths a little more on the Psyskes. That is something hard to dial out with hand winding. The reissues on the other, are close, but go in the opposites direction. They are warmer and darker.



If you didn't pot the Psykes, would it be basically the same as the vintage dirty fingers?


----------



## Scottosan

narad said:


> If you didn't pot the Psykes, would it be basically the same as the vintage dirty fingers?


Not really. There’s simply too many variables. Unless I had all of the old parts, old wire, and the old winders used it’s just an approximation of the original. The consensus is that Gibson own reissues aren’t “spot on”. The demo was of the vintage dirty fingers potted. For a pickup that hot, leaving it unpotted is of no benefit it will jus howl for any high gain application, especially for the casual player in a small room. 

Check out this video starting at 1:00.


Sykes is working the volume on his guitar non-stop. He’s doing it because the stock DF as is, is a beast to control. Muting the strings with your hands won’t cut it. There’s also 2 variations of the original out there, one in the 14k range and the other in the 16k range. 14k is the sweets pot for 7000 winds with 43awg wire and 16k is the sweet spot for 7000 winds of 44awg wire. These are pretty safe assumptions because to get 16k, you’d have to get 8000 winds of 43awg wire on a bobbin to get 16k which is just too much to fit on the bobbin.

Based on my measurements, I feel the wire may have been between 43 and 44awg and more winds. I say this based on inductance readings. Assuming using similar parts, it’s amount of winds and magnets, not resistance, that determines output. At 7000 winds of 44awg, I was getting inductance readings lower than what the original read. This means that either it had more winds, or the steel composition of the parts was contributing to the higher inductance. Since we’re talking a DF here and not a vintage PAF, it’s cost prohibitive to start sending out parts for metallurgy analysis.

The bottom line is because of the differences in available parts, you have to take some liberties to try to compensate. In my case. I tried several alloys used as spacers that translated to both the inductance as well as similar magnetic gauss readings measured at the top of the pole pieces of a completed pickup. I then adjusted the wind count and patters to capture the feel of the original. I think I’ve captured the feel and low mid emphasis, but because of hand winding vs machine winding, the hand winding will typically let the top end frequencies breathe better. In by opinion the difference between the 2 under higher gain situations is pretty small, whereas under low gain and clean situations the original has a more wooly character to the top end.


----------



## narad

Scottosan said:


> Not really. There’s simply too many variables. Unless I had all of the old parts, old wire, and the old winders used it’s just an approximation of the original. The consensus is that Gibson own reissues aren’t “spot on”. The demo was of the vintage dirty fingers potted. For a pickup that hot, leaving it unpotted is of no benefit it will jus howl for any high gain application, especially for the casual player in a small room.
> 
> Check out this video starting at 1:00.
> 
> 
> Sykes is working the volume on his guitar non-stop. He’s doing it because the stock DF as is, is a beast to control. Muting the strings with your hands won’t cut it. There’s also 2 variations of the original out there, one in the 14k range and the other in the 16k range. 14k is the sweets pot for 7000 winds with 43awg wire and 16k is the sweet spot for 7000 winds of 44awg wire. These are pretty safe assumptions because to get 16k, you’d have to get 8000 winds of 43awg wire on a bobbin to get 16k which is just too much to fit on the bobbin.
> 
> Based on my measurements, I feel the wire may have been between 43 and 44awg and more winds. I say this based on inductance readings. Assuming using similar parts, it’s amount of winds and magnets, not resistance, that determines output. At 7000 winds of 44awg, I was getting inductance readings lower than what the original read. This means that either it had more winds, or the steel composition of the parts was contributing to the higher inductance. Since we’re talking a DF here and not a vintage PAF, it’s cost prohibitive to start sending out parts for metallurgy analysis.
> 
> The bottom line is because of the differences in available parts, you have to take some liberties to try to compensate. In my case. I tried several alloys used as spacers that translated to both the inductance as well as similar magnetic gauss readings measured at the top of the pole pieces of a completed pickup. I then adjusted the wind count and patters to capture the feel of the original. I think I’ve captured the feel and low mid emphasis, but because of hand winding vs machine winding, the hand winding will typically let the top end frequencies breathe better. In by opinion the difference between the 2 under higher gain situations is pretty small, whereas under low gain and clean situations the original has a more wooly character to the top end.




Well we don't care about low gain and clean situations around these here parts...

(just kidding, sort of)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Idk I think I like the sound of a slightly cleaner, tighter Dirty Fingers so now I'm even more intrigued.


----------



## Crungy

@narad I love that idea or anything for quick connection solutions. I've been wanting to explore that on at least one of my 7's to see if I really like anything else aside from a PAF or Blaze lol

Mad Hatter has some nice sets but they seem a little expensive in my opinion, when something can be done like you showed or splicing as @MaxOfMetal stated.


----------



## LCW

Wanted a delay but nothing fancy. Boss does it best imo…


----------



## LCW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Master of Puppets. Invader-loaded Jackson and DF-loaded Explorer.


I think the King V with Invader was used on The Thing That Should Not Be… it’s the only D-std song on MoP.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk I think I like the sound of a slightly cleaner, tighter Dirty Fingers so now I'm even more intrigued.


Yeah same here. 

I've been thinking of popping a Custom or a Cold Sweat in to my black SL2H. The more I'm reading about the Psykes, the more I'm interested. 

Plus Scott was always cool from way back in the Rig-Talk/HCAF days. Would be cool to support him.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


> I think the King V with Invader was used on The Thing That Should Not Be… it’s the only D-std song on MoP.


I've read mixed things; either it was the main guitar for MoP or just a backup for the '84. But on tour he did drop it down a step and a half (yes he was doing that even in 1986 ) and used it only for Thing.


----------



## odibrom

... and a Synergy Syn5050 is on its way to replace the Mesa 2:fifty... nothing wrong with the Mesa, only it's 2 rack units against only one for the same power... let's see how it rates when it arrives...


----------



## Bcoble0927

Bcoble0927 said:


> Just ordered a Line 6 Helix! Can't wait to get it in.


Just in...


----------



## budda

Weird seeing the rack version


----------



## RevDrucifer

CanserDYI said:


> Homie I got you, https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...hread-voice-your-struggle.324569/post-5460980


@Seabeast2000 
Sorry guys, covid took me down a few notches last week! All better now.

It’s an All Parts neck, I can’t remember exactly which one, but it’s got the word FAT in the title, I think they only have two different versions, a rosewood board and a maple board. I don’t know the history on mine, but I think MJT sprayed some nitro over it after it was already half-finished with some kind of relic deal. 

I’m in love with it, it practically ruined my other guitars for me. My other Strat, I THOUGHT it had a fairly chunky C-shape, now it feels closer to an Ibanez Wizard after playing that huge neck. I really think I’m going to snag another one of these All Parts necks or have Musikraft make me a new one for my other Strat. 

The only reason I’m considering Musikraft is because All Parts sells these with vintage frets and while it works for now, I much prefer SS med/jumbo. I think it’s a 10” radius but could be 9.5”, which I actually don’t mind at all.


----------



## youngthrasher9

RevDrucifer said:


> @Seabeast2000
> Sorry guys, covid took me down a few notches last week! All better now.
> 
> It’s an All Parts neck, I can’t remember exactly which one, but it’s got the word FAT in the title, I think they only have two different versions, a rosewood board and a maple board. I don’t know the history on mine, but I think MJT sprayed some nitro over it after it was already half-finished with some kind of relic deal.
> 
> I’m in love with it, it practically ruined my other guitars for me. My other Strat, I THOUGHT it had a fairly chunky C-shape, now it feels closer to an Ibanez Wizard after playing that huge neck. I really think I’m going to snag another one of these All Parts necks or have Musikraft make me a new one for my other Strat.
> 
> The only reason I’m considering Musikraft is because All Parts sells these with vintage frets and while it works for now, I much prefer SS med/jumbo. I think it’s a 10” radius but could be 9.5”, which I actually don’t mind at all.


Holy motherfuck that’s a huge ass neck. I don’t know if I’ve ever seen anything like that…


----------



## narad

New yahoo purchase arrived... how much trouble am I in?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> New yahoo purchase arrived... how much trouble am I in?
> 
> View attachment 116798
> 
> View attachment 116799



How much does it move if you press on it?


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> How much does it move if you press on it?



I don't think it does...but... that's also somewhat a factor of how much I feel willing to press.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I don't think it does...but... that's also somewhat a factor of how much I feel willing to press.



Is it holding string tension? 

I've seen much worse, and stuff like this is pretty easy to repair if it's not stable.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is it holding string tension?
> 
> I've seen much worse, and stuff like this is pretty easy to repair if it's not stable.



Basically arrived with no string tension and I was thinking about wiring it up tonight but the cracks had me nervous. Like most random yahoo purchases the frets are dead, so I'll probably take it to ESP later this week. Just trying to set expectations on whether I'm in trouble or not.


----------



## Lemonbaby

My pedal board still looks too empty so I'm planning to get a Polytune 3 and a Boss MD-200 to cover all the Chorus/Flanger/Phaser/Tremolo stuff. As my power supply is already maxed out, I'll also need to get another 5-channel power power supply.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Basically arrived with no string tension and I was thinking about wiring it up tonight but the cracks had me nervous. Like most random yahoo purchases the frets are dead, so I'll probably take it to ESP later this week. Just trying to set expectations on whether I'm in trouble or not.



Even if it doesn't hold, it's not a bad fix. If they clean it up good before glue up they can probably make the seam disappear too.

But you'd be surprised how well stuff like this can hold. I've had an RG7620 with a MUCH worse looking crack and it's been that way for like 15 years now. I'll fix it one of these days...


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I can't find an Ibamez MTM1 Mick Thomson signature in red, so I'm probably going to buy a Jackson Mick Thomson signature today.


----------



## laxu

narad said:


> New yahoo purchase arrived... how much trouble am I in?
> 
> View attachment 116798
> 
> View attachment 116799


Potentially not at all. I had a 1989 Ibanez RG550 with similar cracks and I just wicked some superglue in there, sanded it flush when dry and used the guitar for the next 15 years. The thru-neck bolt system is shitty and this sort of cracks are really common.


----------



## RevDrucifer

youngthrasher9 said:


> Holy motherfuck that’s a huge ass neck. I don’t know if I’ve ever seen anything like that…



Man, I can’t even begin to tell you how this thing changed the way I feel about necks, after playing for 30 years. I essentially grew up with Ibanez necks, with my JEM being the guitar I’ve played the longest (25 years). I thought for sure I was going to shave that neck down to a slimmer shape when I got it, but after playing it for about 20 minutes I completely changed my mind.

The way the neck fills my entire hand up feels like it’s providing support for my fingers. That guitar plays like butter, almost too much. There’s nearly no relief in the neck and I can bend 10’s in standard like they’re 8’s, I’m considering jumping up to 11’s or 12’s just to see how it feels. 

Big necks always felt obtuse to me because I never played one longer than 3-5 minutes before saying “Fuck this”, but now that I have……well, I’m REALLY kicking myself in the ass for not buying a Brent Hinds Epi V when those were being made, simply because it has a huge neck. Add it to the list of guitar regrets.


----------



## rokket2005

RevDrucifer said:


> Man, I can’t even begin to tell you how this thing changed the way I feel about necks, after playing for 30 years. I essentially grew up with Ibanez necks, with my JEM being the guitar I’ve played the longest (25 years). I thought for sure I was going to shave that neck down to a slimmer shape when I got it, but after playing it for about 20 minutes I completely changed my mind.
> 
> The way the neck fills my entire hand up feels like it’s providing support for my fingers. That guitar plays like butter, almost too much. There’s nearly no relief in the neck and I can bend 10’s in standard like they’re 8’s, I’m considering jumping up to 11’s or 12’s just to see how it feels.
> 
> Big necks always felt obtuse to me because I never played one longer than 3-5 minutes before saying “Fuck this”, but now that I have……well, I’m REALLY kicking myself in the ass for not buying a Brent Hinds Epi V when those were being made, simply because it has a huge neck. Add it to the list of guitar regrets.




The picture you posted makes that neck look like it's 1.75-2", but all the fat allparts necks are only 1". Unless there's some editing magic going on, or your hands are real small.


----------



## bostjan

rokket2005 said:


> The picture you posted makes that neck look like it's 1.75-2", but all the fat allparts necks are only 1". Unless there's some editing magic going on, or your hands are real small.


1" is approximately the length from the last knuckle to the tip of the thumb. Since his thumb is in the photo right on the neck, I think it's pretty easy to gauge and estimate the thickness to be around 1 to 1/18". Compare to a Wizard neck at 5/8" thick and you've quite nearly got two of those glued together and filled in between.


----------



## BigViolin

I have one of the Allparts fat necks on a warmoth strat and, I don't what it is but that thing plays like butter even with the tiny frets and smaller radius. Always wanted to get it planed to 20" and re-fretted with 6100 SS.

...or scalloped.


----------



## RevDrucifer

rokket2005 said:


> The picture you posted makes that neck look like it's 1.75-2", but all the fat allparts necks are only 1". Unless there's some editing magic going on, or your hands are real small.



No editing at all, it’s a 1” neck…..not sure if my hands are small, but I can tell you that from the bottom of my palm to the tip of my ring finger it’s exactly 8.5”.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kind of wanting a DOD 250/YJM308 or similar (clones/variants), but haven't decided if I should buy one or not.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

laxu said:


> Potentially not at all. I had a 1989 Ibanez RG550 with similar cracks and I just wicked some superglue in there, sanded it flush when dry and used the guitar for the next 15 years. The thru-neck bolt system is shitty and this sort of cracks are really common.


The nut and bolts essentially work in tandem to completely fuck up a neck with less tension/force than it would need otherwise.


----------



## rokket2005

RevDrucifer said:


> No editing at all, it’s a 1” neck…..not sure if my hands are small, but I can tell you that from the bottom of my palm to the tip of my ring finger it’s exactly 8.5”.


I didn't intend what I said in a mean way, it's just that my R7 is 1.05" at the 12th and it doesn't look nearly as big as that neck so I was wondering if maybe whoever you bought it from though it was one of those allparts neck but they were mistaken. It must just be the angle that's messing with my eyes.


----------



## Matt08642

Going to swap my RG550 pickups from the stock V7/V8 to a Steve's Special and either a PAF Pro (maybe Evolution) or Air Norton in the neck. I'm basing this on my love of the Blaze 7 string set in my RG752 which makes me lean towards a PAF Pro but the SS/AN combo is tempting to make it a JPM-lite.

For simplicity and preference, I kind of also want to get a custom HH pickguard and just get rid of the middle single. I just don't really use the 2nd and 4th positions, so assuming it's the same weird Ibanez switch that's in my 752, I could wire it for Bridge/Split Inner Coils/Both Pickups/Neck Parallel/Neck Series. Kind of an undertaking, but that's half the fun I suppose lol.


----------



## STRHelvete

So I saw someone make a video about getting one of these from China and it's pretty decent. I don't care for trem guitars but I kinda want one of these as a mod project. Obviously I'll have to replace all the hardware and electronics but it'll be a fun thing for me and my guitar tech to do.
On the fence about it as I've never gotten a Chinese knockoff before and I really don't need another guitar, but this one is unique.


----------



## RevDrucifer

rokket2005 said:


> I didn't intend what I said in a mean way, it's just that my R7 is 1.05" at the 12th and it doesn't look nearly as big as that neck so I was wondering if maybe whoever you bought it from though it was one of those allparts neck but they were mistaken. It must just be the angle that's messing with my eyes.



I’m FUCKING OFFENDED BRO!  

Definitely an All Parts neck, it’s branded at the neck heel.


----------



## Seabeast2000

i have a Musikraft super chonker neck spec'd out.....$470. Not gonna do this right now but hey, its on my list.


----------



## budda

Hey gang, whats current prices on a used matrix GT800fx?


----------



## CanserDYI

Out of sheer curiosity I measured my hand, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters.

I check the national average also out of curiosity, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters  I am literally spot on the average haha, although I am 4 inches taller than the male average, so would that mean I have rather small hands for my size?

And totally like 14 inches longer than the average dick size.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Out of sheer curiosity I measured my hand, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters.
> 
> I check the national average also out of curiosity, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters  I am literally spot on the average haha, although I am 4 inches taller than the male average, so would that mean I have rather small hands for my size?
> 
> And totally like 14 inches longer than the average dick size.


I don't for a second believe that's the national average, that data has to be skewed 
I measured my hands out of curiosity as well, and mine are 8.5"/21.5 cm. or to put this in guitar terms: I can play from the the first fret to the 7th fret on a 25.5" guitar without moving my hand like Gilbert/Holdsworth 

fun fact: humans have the largest penis to body ratio out of all the great apes (chimps, orangutan, gorilla, humans).


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Esp Griffyn said:


> I can't find an Ibanez MTM1 Mick Thomson signature in red, so I'm probably going to buy a Jackson Mick Thomson signature today.



I bought a Jackson SL2 Mick Thomson.


----------



## oniduder

redseven leviation ordered

got a vintage maker monitor switcher

and barefoot sound mm27

ciao honkeys

not picstures because you can guess what's real and what's not


----------



## MFB

Esp Griffyn said:


> I bought a Jackson SL2 Mick Thomson.



Hell yeah, those Jacksons are killer guitars, mine was just right guitar at the wrong time; one of the most overlooked on the market right now for sure.


----------



## Shask

CanserDYI said:


> Out of sheer curiosity I measured my hand, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters.
> 
> I check the national average also out of curiosity, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters  I am literally spot on the average haha, although I am 4 inches taller than the male average, so would that mean I have rather small hands for my size?
> 
> And totally like 14 inches longer than the average dick size.


I did also, lol. 7" from base of palm to tip of middle finger.

I guess this is why narrow neck guitars are the best, lol. F#ck those wide neck flat things.


----------



## youngthrasher9

CanserDYI said:


> And totally like 14 inches longer than the average dick size.



This is a typo and we’re talking about diameter? Right? Right?


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Out of sheer curiosity I measured my hand, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters.
> 
> I check the national average also out of curiosity, 7.6 inches, 19.3 centimeters  I am literally spot on the average haha, although I am 4 inches taller than the male average, so would that mean I have rather small hands for my size?
> 
> And totally like 14 inches longer than the average dick size.



How are we measuring, I'm assuming you meant top of middle finger to wrist?


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> How are we measuring, I'm assuming you meant top of middle finger to wrist?


under balls to tip.

I mean, yeah. Crease of wrist to middle finger.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> under balls to tip.
> 
> I mean, yeah. Crease of wrist to middle finger.





Yeah, another 7.5" average hand haver here, 2" taller than the average height. But I wear two sizes larger than the average shoe, so, you know...


----------



## Seabeast2000

This is turning into a real hand measuring contest. 








*I'm here all week


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

7.6 wrist to tip of middle. Not great, not terrible
6.25 wrist to tip of pinky. I ride the struggle bus on 3nps runs


----------



## Shask

Seabeast2000 said:


> This is turning into a real hand measuring contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm here all week


It is going to be a standard requirement in any guitar recommendation thread from now on.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Shask said:


> It is going to be a standard requirement in any guitar recommendation thread from now on.


One more spec to publish . "Made for 6.5" wtmf"


----------



## narad

Latest auction purchase. Test run with imagining it with some pickups in there? Any ideas what I can do with it? I photoshopped it with a single hum and it was incredible, definitely "spark joy"/keeper vibes, but I'm not over the threshold with 2 pickups in there and unfortunately don't know any way of undoing a pickup route. Considering maybe a pickguard (no holes drilled) to hide the neck pickup and basically make it single hum? Maybe something fancy like an invader in the bridge to take away from the neck pickup?

Maybe route the trem for floyd (currently routed for edge)? Edge on an ESP...sacrilege.

I feel like it's definitely cool parts but trying to make it into something at the level of what I would have custom ordered.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@narad

I fucking knew it! I bid on that so hard, literally up to the final price. Sorry, guy. Wanted it real bad. If you ever wanna sell, hit me up


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @narad
> 
> I fucking knew it! I bid on that so hard, literally up to the final price. Sorry, guy. Wanted it real bad. If you ever wanna sell, hit me up



Duuude... the last other bidder was like 80,000Y away...

Would have liked that money to pay for the refret that this needs immediately before it's even playable.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

It's the way she goes, I guess. Red one went up pretty high too but not as much, iirc

Yeah, it looked like it needed some serious love but the bones seem decent. I had the fretwire ready and everything!

At this point I think I just want a Kami neck to bolt onto my Snapper, though I don't know if they'll make just a kami neck anymore. OG custom kamis seen to escape me consistently...


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> It's the way she goes, I guess. Red one went up pretty high too but not as much, iirc
> 
> Yeah, it looked like it needed some serious love but the bones seem decent. I had the fretwire ready and everything!
> 
> At this point I think I just want a Kami neck to bolt onto my Snapper, though I don't know if they'll make just a kami neck anymore. OG custom kamis seen to escape me consistently...


You didn't get the red one? The same account was bidding on both, so I was thinking to double down on one and hope it'd stop bidding once it was clearly going to win the other one. I guess maybe that's on service bidding for multiple people, but was always curious if it would do that or use different sub accounts for different people. 

I was considering the red one for most of the week as the one I wanted. I was just going to make it a slant neck single and paint the quilt part black and highlight the birsdeye neck that seemed to be in great condition. Plus I like those cases.

There was a banana neck with some crap body the day after, went for 150,000Y, was probably the best option for just getting a neck.

>> OG custom kamis seen to escape me consistently...

I hope that doesn't mean you were also bidding up the white one from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I did not bid on the red one, though I was using two different services simultaneously. Actually getting bids through at the end was a challenge.

The case was nice but the guitar wasn't what I was looking for. Full scallops too, I think.

I didn't not bid on any others recently. That black one was uniquely spec 'd and called my name.

Now I legitimately want to see if maybe tech/craft house would build me a Snapper/Kami conversion neck. That would be a fantastic solution.


----------



## DestroyMankind

Ordered a 40th anniversary sd-1 and a couple flat patch cables from sweetwater.


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Going to swap my RG550 pickups from the stock V7/V8 to a Steve's Special and either a PAF Pro (maybe Evolution) or Air Norton in the neck. I'm basing this on my love of the Blaze 7 string set in my RG752 which makes me lean towards a PAF Pro but the SS/AN combo is tempting to make it a JPM-lite.
> 
> For simplicity and preference, I kind of also want to get a custom HH pickguard and just get rid of the middle single. I just don't really use the 2nd and 4th positions, so assuming it's the same weird Ibanez switch that's in my 752, I could wire it for Bridge/Split Inner Coils/Both Pickups/Neck Parallel/Neck Series. Kind of an undertaking, but that's half the fun I suppose lol.



Pulled the trigger on the Steve’s Special/Air Norton combo. Figured since I already have an evolution neck pickup in my Strat I could just swap it in to the RG if I don’t dig the Air Norton.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Grabbed the Bogren Ampknob and Bassknob on their 50% off sale, great plugins.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Scottosan said:


> I’m on my 3rd try with the UK distributor and 45 plus days and only have enough magnets to make 3 pickups  My new vendor shipment is schedule to get here Monday. Assuming the magnets are to spec then I’ll have enough for 40 pups. These use 3 magnets. I’ll refrain from spamming here, but will answer some specific questions.


You know I got to thinking about this again and was looking at used 500Ts online... How would you say your pickup compares to a modern 500T?


----------



## Mourguitars

narad said:


> Latest auction purchase. Test run with imagining it with some pickups in there? Any ideas what I can do with it? I photoshopped it with a single hum and it was incredible, definitely "spark joy"/keeper vibes, but I'm not over the threshold with 2 pickups in there and unfortunately don't know any way of undoing a pickup route. Considering maybe a pickguard (no holes drilled) to hide the neck pickup and basically make it single hum? Maybe something fancy like an invader in the bridge to take away from the neck pickup?
> 
> Maybe route the trem for floyd (currently routed for edge)? Edge on an ESP...sacrilege.
> 
> I feel like it's definitely cool parts but trying to make it into something at the level of what I would have custom ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116891



Man thats looks nice...wow !

Mike


----------



## Kubs

According to the Title of post, Would like it to be Ibanez Head Lacs but finding one is almost impossible... Or other Korn connected Lacs.


----------



## lewis

Basic guitar electronics/pickups/strings aside, its likely going to be another Keeley Compressor.

I now regret selling my old 4 knob and I simply have to get one popping again. Its total secret sauce going infront of any high gain amp. Its unbelievably transparent and sparkly whilst adding some perceived characteristics to the tone. It makes everything sound better and feel better too.
Amazing pedal and if you're just interested in pure, un dynamic, balls to the walls at all times, filthy tones, its the quintessential pedal for any pre amp chain.


----------



## gunch

lewis said:


> Basic guitar electronics/pickups/strings aside, its likely going to be another Keeley Compressor.
> 
> I now regret selling my old 4 knob and I simply have to get one popping again. Its total secret sauce going infront of any high gain amp. Its unbelievably transparent and sparkly whilst adding some perceived characteristics to the tone. It makes everything sound better and feel better too.
> Amazing pedal and if you're just interested in pure, un dynamic, balls to the walls at all times, filthy tones, its the quintessential pedal for any pre amp chain.



I'm watching that old periphery rig video again and he's using Cold Sweats in his b6 and it's just.. all this decade-old stuff is still gold


----------



## lewis

gunch said:


> I'm watching that old periphery rig video again and he's using Cold Sweats in his b6 and it's just.. all this decade-old stuff is still gold


Right?

Absolutely mental rig that sounds so good!. My approach to tones just don't need dynamics. And infact 100% at all times actually helps me live.


----------



## Scottosan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know I got to thinking about this again and was looking at used 500Ts online... How would you say your pickup compares to a modern 500T?


I honestly don’t know. I haven’t played a 500T in at least a decade.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want a THE fleshrot V2.


----------



## Ribboz

KnightBrolaire said:


> kind of want a THE fleshrot V2.


Damn, that pedal looks good.


----------



## budda

Deposit made on AV2 jazzmaster aka inb4pricehike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of getting two EXGs and two SPCs for my Ltds. Only problem is I only have space for two controls and would need a volume pedal. Any ideas which I should get? I was looking at one of the Dunlop volume pedals, preferably the mini one.


----------



## narad

Recently bought this (only photo of back of neck):




And delivered this:




Thoughts on next steps? This guitar's at @Lorcan Ward 's now and I guess that line or crack is under the finish, but nothing in the listing would have clued me in to that it existed, or what caused it/whether it was natural, etc. I def paid more than I thought was market based on seeming to be good condition.

This is essentially an EU transaction at this point, though I paid in transfer from Japan. Not sure if any EU protection stuff applies, but went straight from Germany to Lorcan in Ireland.


----------



## technomancer

If that was me it would go straight back. I do not screw around with neck cracks.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Thoughts on next steps?



Stop buying stuff this year. 

All my time on the forum seeing your various purchases, I can’t recall you taking as many Ls as you have recently. 

Hopefully, all of this means that Big Boss and or ESP will relent next year and do one or more of your wilder finish requests. 

Hope this gets sorted.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Stop buying stuff this year.
> 
> All my time on the forum seeing your various purchases, I can’t recall you taking as many Ls as you have recently.
> 
> Hopefully, all of this means that Big Boss and or ESP will relent next year and do one or more of your wilder finish requests.
> 
> Hope this gets sorted.



Yea, and I've got another 2 risky purchases coming this weekend! But for real, this was a top dollar purchase not from the sketchy JP used markets...wasn't expecting any hassle except for getting it into the country.

But ya, I don't post as much when things go without issue. Namely because if there's no issue and I don't like it (or don't like it enough for the price) I sell it, and the other things are around but I haven't gotten the time to do any NGDs recently with all the issues other guitars have had lately.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My recent purchases seem to be more cosmetic in nature. Got some green plastic knobs for my Eva-01 themed purple RG, and recently got neon yellow dome knobs for another pink RG. Though those were based on me learning the lesson that plastic knobs don't work with push/pull pots. 

I'm also getting a metallic gold pickguard for my mustard Talman bass since the current tortoise shell pickguard is annoying me.


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Recently bought this (only photo of back of neck):
> 
> View attachment 117219
> 
> 
> And delivered this:
> 
> View attachment 117220
> 
> 
> Thoughts on next steps? This guitar's at @Lorcan Ward 's now and I guess that line or crack is under the finish, but nothing in the listing would have clued me in to that it existed, or what caused it/whether it was natural, etc. I def paid more than I thought was market based on seeming to be good condition.
> 
> This is essentially an EU transaction at this point, though I paid in transfer from Japan. Not sure if any EU protection stuff applies, but went straight from Germany to Lorcan in Ireland.


I would send it back.

If not, I would epoxy fill it blue and ask for a partial refund. It doesn’t look like it reached the truss rod cavity at least from the picture


----------



## Tree

Finally going to pull the trigger on some cheap, fun upgrades for my JS22-7: 

I used the Kiesel Builder for a mock-up 
I think I’m going to keep the bridge base black, with the gold saddles.


----------



## Ribboz

So we tried a Fortin Zuul Plus. Turns out it's not transparent. It cuts low end, slightly compresses, and add this high end fuzz. My GupTech Guul is more transparent. So we returned the Zuul Plus.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oooh melodyne is finally on sale for black friday


I am doing this..... as soon as I'm off work.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Just bought a microwave. 

How does that relate to gear you ask? Well because the microwave/hood combo I have decided to fuck up and perhaps nearly start a house fire, the Loomis Soloist I’ve been eyeballing just went bye-bye to next year at least. 

Fucking Whirlpool…


----------



## drb

After looking for about a year and an eBay refund for a guitar that never showed up, I have finally organised to pick up an ESP M-II today.


----------



## narad

Next Horizon arrived - and look at the state of this!??










Spray painted red over the black (in some places)!? Painted over the bolts and plastic!? Chipped headstock and binding?? Dented up frets!?

Just kidding - this is not a surprise, and how it was described. Quite a project though. I feel like I should be able to add a Sarah McLachlan song to play as we view the pics. It'll be something cool eventually though. These are the projects I enjoy most because this is getting pretty close to winding up in the fireplace at this point, but seems like it's got "good bones" and feels similar to my other horizons, apart from all the obvious issues.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I'm waiting on the new ESP baritones to launch. That EX-7 is calling me. An explorer with a reverse headstock? Yes, please.


----------



## drb

drb said:


> After looking for about a year and an eBay refund for a guitar that never showed up, I have finally organised to pick up an ESP M-II today.



Simply incredible. Plays amazing, sounds amazing, just needs to be in drop C!


----------



## budda

Well forgot my knobs and my pedal wasnt dropped off, but R9 is awaiting its swap lol


----------



## MatrixClaw

Bought a Fryette PS1 earlier for $400. No complaints here!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Next Horizon arrived - and look at the state of this!??
> 
> View attachment 117268
> 
> 
> View attachment 117269
> 
> 
> View attachment 117270
> 
> 
> Spray painted red over the black (in some places)!? Painted over the bolts and plastic!? Chipped headstock and binding?? Dented up frets!?
> 
> Just kidding - this is not a surprise, and how it was described. Quite a project though. I feel like I should be able to add a Sarah McLachlan song to play as we view the pics. It'll be something cool eventually though. These are the projects I enjoy most because this is getting pretty close to winding up in the fireplace at this point, but seems like it's got "good bones" and feels similar to my other horizons, apart from all the obvious issues.



You should start an HGTV/DIY Network inspired Youtube series where you buy and restore old and decrepit or botched ESPs. Little bit of Pimp My Ride thrown in on top.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> You should start an HGTV/DIY Network inspired Youtube series where you buy and restore old and decrepit or botched ESPs. Little bit of Pimp My Ride thrown in on top.


I could but I think people would get bored waiting two years for the "after" episodes. I know I do!


----------



## Mourguitars

Ill try this again.... its back up

Syn 1 mod with free BE mod for $499 plus tax at Sweetwater

Said had 10 in stock , i placed my order and went down to 9 so...fingers crossed !

Not a bad deal and i can see my self going down the rabbit hole on buying amp mods down the road

Mike


----------



## MatrixClaw

Mourguitars said:


> Ill try this again.... its back up
> 
> Syn 1 mod with free BE mod for $499 plus tax at Sweetwater
> 
> Said had 10 in stock , i placed my order and went down to 9 so...fingers crossed !
> 
> Not a bad deal and i can see my self going down the rabbit hole on buying amp mods down the road
> 
> Mike


Whoa! Thanks for the heads up. Just bought one. Perfect with the PS1!

Was going to buy an unloaded SYN-30 a few weeks ago, but the guy didn't seem motivated at all to meet me and the allure of it just died on me, but now that I've got the PS-1, this is a no-brainer. I was going to buy a SYN-1 with the 800 module earlier this week from someone on TGP for $550. This was cheaper and comes with a module I'd actually probably use.


----------



## runbirdman

I also picked one up. I really tried to get my Sweetwater guy to let me swap the BE for the Deliverance module, even if there was a significant upcharge, but no go. It should still be a great pickup since it’ll be helping replace by SS100.


----------



## Mourguitars

MatrixClaw said:


> Whoa! Thanks for the heads up. Just bought one. Perfect with the PS1!
> 
> Was going to buy an unloaded SYN-30 a few weeks ago, but the guy didn't seem motivated at all to meet me and the allure of it just died on me, but now that I've got the PS-1, this is a no-brainer. I was going to buy a SYN-1 with the 800 module earlier this week from someone on TGP for $550. This was cheaper and comes with a module I'd actually probably use.





runbirdman said:


> I also picked one up. I really tried to get my Sweetwater guy to let me swap the BE for the Deliverance module, even if there was a significant upcharge, but no go. It should still be a great pickup since it’ll be helping replace by SS100.



Congrats guys !

Mike


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> Next Horizon arrived - and look at the state of this!??
> 
> View attachment 117268
> 
> 
> View attachment 117269
> 
> 
> View attachment 117270
> 
> 
> Spray painted red over the black (in some places)!? Painted over the bolts and plastic!? Chipped headstock and binding?? Dented up frets!?
> 
> Just kidding - this is not a surprise, and how it was described. Quite a project though. I feel like I should be able to add a Sarah McLachlan song to play as we view the pics. It'll be something cool eventually though. These are the projects I enjoy most because this is getting pretty close to winding up in the fireplace at this point, but seems like it's got "good bones" and feels similar to my other horizons, apart from all the obvious issues.




That's true relic'ing


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> That's true relic'ing



This is the 80s guitar version of those 2-tone relics where the sunburst finish shows through under the worn spots lol Probably going to be titan metal in 2023 though


----------



## technomancer

Mourguitars said:


> Ill try this again.... its back up
> 
> Syn 1 mod with free BE mod for $499 plus tax at Sweetwater
> 
> Said had 10 in stock , i placed my order and went down to 9 so...fingers crossed !
> 
> Not a bad deal and i can see my self going down the rabbit hole on buying amp mods down the road
> 
> Mike



I literally have no need for one of these but am tempted anyways just because that is such a good deal


----------



## Shask

technomancer said:


> I literally have no need for one of these but am tempted anyways just because that is such a good deal


I think I would be more tempted if it was the Syn 2, the full rackspace one that holds 2 modules.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Shask said:


> I think I would be more tempted if it was the Syn 2, the full rackspace one that holds 2 modules.


I like the idea of the smaller one, personally. I have no need for MIDI and I don't really need two different modules at once, they're easy enough to swap in and out.


----------



## Choop

Looking at more vintage-voiced amps to compliment the other guitar player's rig in the group I'm playing with. He is using a Fender Super Reverb primarily, but also uses a Vox AC30 at times. I'm thinkin'...maybe Orange AD30? or Marshall 1987x. I'd love a Mesa Mark I reissue, but they don't come up for sale too often.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Choop said:


> Looking at more vintage-voiced amps to compliment the other guitar player's rig in the group I'm playing with. He is using a Fender Super Reverb primarily, but also uses a Vox AC30 at times. I'm thinkin'...maybe Orange AD30? or Marshall 1987x. I'd love a Mesa Mark I reissue, but they don't come up for sale too often.


Didn't SRV -- and I don't know, Ted Nugent? -- use the Super Reverb? I know SRV used two Blackface Vibroverbs in addition to other amps.


----------



## Choop

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn't SRV -- and I don't know, Ted Nugent? -- use the Super Reverb? I know SRV used two Blackface Vibroverbs in addition to other amps.



Not sure, but they may have! It really does sound absolutely fantastic with the lush, deep clean and just a little overdrive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn't SRV -- and I don't know, Ted Nugent? -- use the Super Reverb? I know SRV used two Blackface Vibroverbs in addition to other amps.


Nugent use a standard Twin Reverb I think, cranked to the point he went half deaf.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nugent use a standard Twin Reverb I think, cranked to the point he went half deaf.


 I believe he used those prior to Super Reverb combos with 215 Dual Showman cabs.


----------



## budda

Choop said:


> Looking at more vintage-voiced amps to compliment the other guitar player's rig in the group I'm playing with. He is using a Fender Super Reverb primarily, but also uses a Vox AC30 at times. I'm thinkin'...maybe Orange AD30? or Marshall 1987x. I'd love a Mesa Mark I reissue, but they don't come up for sale too often.


Tonemaster super with some pedals


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I think I would be more tempted if it was the Syn 2, the full rackspace one that holds 2 modules.



I think on the Syn 2 with 2 mods bundle you save like $19 ...lol

The Syn 1 with the BE mod free was a no brainer smoking deal, that i had to jump on asap !

I put a shelf in the back of my rack when i had my FM3 on for effects only so ill be putting that Syn 1 on and using my Patchmate8 to switch in and out

Got on the Notify when in stock list for a Echoplex delay...need something that i can run in front of a distorted amp. On my JJ100 i run with with no effects , it has a very clean hear every note in a chord like gain so that delay may work well to add a little color

Bought another Syn Mod from the Synergy site, it was $339 like Sweetwater but there wasn't tax...pretty sweet on a few $ savings

Bought a 12pk of George L's jack ends...still have lots of cable left on a big roll i bought..

Still shopping...!

Mike


----------



## technomancer

First impulse Black Friday purchase... price was simply too good to pass up


----------



## MatrixClaw

technomancer said:


> First impulse Black Friday purchase... price was simply too good to pass up
> 
> View attachment 117318


Nice! I'm surprised by all the deals I've seen for Black Friday already. Last few years were a total bust for me. Retailers must be hurting from no one buying because of inflation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Debating between a EHX Pitch Fork or Whammy Ricochet.


----------



## technomancer

MatrixClaw said:


> Nice! I'm surprised by all the deals I've seen for Black Friday already. Last few years were a total bust for me. Retailers must be hurting from no one buying because of inflation.



Yeah 1 in stock 50% off could not say no


----------



## AMOS

61 Gibson SG re-issue


----------



## Shask

MatrixClaw said:


> Nice! I'm surprised by all the deals I've seen for Black Friday already. Last few years were a total bust for me. Retailers must be hurting from no one buying because of inflation.


Lol, I have yet to see anything that I have really wanted.


----------



## budda

Still on the JM train but a potential pivot. Cross your fingers


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Lol, I have yet to see anything that I have really wanted.


oh ya will Shask !

What started my hunt for deals was, i didnt know what charger went to what cordless drill...so i went looking for a new drill or google a image of the content charger that came with that drill...

Funny how these things work but every page or site i went to from google just had to have something guitar related on it on a hardware section page....Like a GAS cloud following me ! lol



Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Debating between a EHX Pitch Fork or Whammy Ricochet.




Pitchfork ordered.  This video sealed the deal. When he did the drop-tune thing the Pitchfork sounded so much better than the whammy. And I planned on using this mostly for divebomby stuff and the occasional detuning.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> oh ya will Shask !
> 
> What started my hunt for deals was, i didnt know what charger went to what cordless drill...so i went looking for a new drill or google a image of the content charger that came with that drill...
> 
> Funny how these things work but every page or site i went to from google just had to have something guitar related on it on a hardware section page....Like a GAS cloud following me ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I have REALLY been impressed with the recent Fractal FM3 updates lately, so much that I think it actually sounds good through monitors (which has never happened....), so the only thing I have really been thinking about is adding a Studio Sub for for room vibrations.


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> oh ya will Shask !
> 
> What started my hunt for deals was, i didnt know what charger went to what cordless drill...so i went looking for a new drill or google a image of the content charger that came with that drill...
> 
> Funny how these things work but every page or site i went to from google just had to have something guitar related on it on a hardware section page....Like a GAS cloud following me ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I forgot I do have a Behringer SF300 coming, lol. I am not a big fuzz person, but for $14 shipped, they are almost free.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I have REALLY been impressed with the recent Fractal FM3 updates lately, so much that I think it actually sounds good through monitors (which has never happened....), so the only thing I have really been thinking about is adding a Studio Sub for for room vibrations.



Lol...my Fractal friends are playing with "custom" inears and a Sub chair that they can feel when they play...whats that a gamers chair or something ? I think know hes trying to make a platform so when he plays he can feel what hes playing on stage , there are all front of house now.....hes in a different realm !

Fractal was awesome but something hurt my ears and gave me ear fatigue i guess i maybe could have dialed it in or out but...i like and love knobs to turn and feel the heat from tube amps but i have a giant warehouse next door to the house so ...not worried about neighbors ..so i can push some air if i want to so to speak

I bought that Fuzz pedal last year...in fact i dont think ive taken it out of the box once except to take a pic to post...Ive heard some great tones outta it on youtube......!

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pitchfork ordered.  This video sealed the deal. When he did the drop-tune thing the Pitchfork sounded so much better than the whammy. And I planned on using this mostly for divebomby stuff and the occasional detuning.



I have a Whammy DT and think it sounds great. I like to use it to adjust the tuning either a half step up or down, as well as an octave down so I can do some distorted bass on occasion. In addition, I use the Whammy to do fun sound effects like the elephant noise that EVH used to do or mimic an emergency siren that tends to get tested on Fridays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I have a Whammy DT and think it sounds great. I like to use it to adjust the tuning either a half step up or down, as well as an octave down so I can do some distorted bass on occasion. In addition, I use the Whammy to do fun sound effects like the elephant noise that EVH used to do or mimic an emergency siren that tends to get tested on Fridays.


If I had the pedalboard space I woulda splurged for the Whammy DT
But uh
It's fucking huge
And the Pitch Fork is already pushing it lol


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Lol...my Fractal friends are playing with "custom" inears and a Sub chair that they can feel when they play...whats that a gamers chair or something ? I think know hes trying to make a platform so when he plays he can feel what hes playing on stage , there are all front of house now.....hes in a different realm !
> 
> Fractal was awesome but something hurt my ears and gave me ear fatigue i guess i maybe could have dialed it in or out but...i like and love knobs to turn and feel the heat from tube amps but i have a giant warehouse next door to the house so ...not worried about neighbors ..so i can push some air if i want to so to speak
> 
> I bought that Fuzz pedal last year...in fact i dont think ive taken it out of the box once except to take a pic to post...Ive heard some great tones outta it on youtube......!
> 
> Mike


I am really thinking feeling the vibration might help with some of that "amp in the room" feel. I have been running my computer speakers (2.1 with a sub) along with my studio monitors at a lower volume, and the feel of the sub definitely seems to bring some fullness.

For stage, you know John Petrucci has those custom metal foot stands where he puts his foot on them to feel the guitar when he is playing. They sit next to his pedalboard, lol.

I have been noticing more and more ear fatigue with my tube amps. I am getting to where I run a MXR 10 band EQ after the amp and cut 8khz and 16khz some. That seems to help. In the Fractal I generally cut above about 7khz and that seems to help. I like darker sounds in general and something about that upper frequency fizz gives me a headache.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> I am really thinking feeling the vibration might help with some of that "amp in the room" feel. I have been running my computer speakers (2.1 with a sub) along with my studio monitors at a lower volume, and the feel of the sub definitely seems to bring some fullness.
> 
> For stage, you know John Petrucci has those custom metal foot stands where he puts his foot on them to feel the guitar when he is playing. They sit next to his pedalboard, lol.
> 
> I have been noticing more and more ear fatigue with my tube amps. I am getting to where I run a MXR 10 band EQ after the amp and cut 8khz and 16khz some. That seems to help. In the Fractal I generally cut above about 7khz and that seems to help. I like darker sounds in general and something about that upper frequency fizz gives me a headache.



I ran my FM3 with my Adam 7's and a Adam sub...made the whole wood floor vibrate up here in the office loft...lol...

Had my FM3 into a mixer before the speakers and cut some of what what bothered me out at times with a quick twist of the knob...and to be perfectly honest , that FM3 was all i really needed guitar wise

Ill find out what Tom is using on his chair and shoot ya a PM

My Synergy stuff shipped this morning..2 items so looks like i got in on the deal !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

My other Mod i bought from Synergy direct shipped...cool , and fast !

Wanted to get a rack mount kit for my Power Station but everyones out , but i did buy a 3 space rack for it off Amazon

Still shopping....

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought another Dimebucker, putting it head to head against an EMG p91 to see how they compare in the same guitar.


----------



## budda

Missed my pedal delivery by 10m on my lunch break


----------



## cmpxchg

Finally gave in and ordered some Javier Reyes Fluences. The Moderns can sound good, but I think I just don't like the feel.


----------



## StevenC

Visiting @narad, so probably a stupid ESP Horizon.


----------



## Selkoid

Desperately craving a tube rig again, they raised my condo rent 30% this year so I need to voice my dissatisfaction. 

Multi watt dual rec blacked out?
5153 50w 6l6? (had the v1s, are the concentric potted ones any different?)
Victory VX100?
Friedman BE100?? 

Sweetwater called me this morning too, send help...


----------



## Mourguitars

Selkoid said:


> Desperately craving a tube rig again, they raised my condo rent 30% this year so I need to voice my dissatisfaction.
> 
> Multi watt dual rec blacked out?
> 5153 50w 6l6? (had the v1s, are the concentric potted ones any different?)
> Victory VX100?
> Friedman BE100??
> 
> Sweetwater called me this morning too, send help...


Nothing like Fl any more ....im a stranger in my own home town it got so big !

BE100 DLX my choice for ya !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Still looking for a Fryette Power Station rack mount kit ...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Kyle Jordan said:


> Just bought a microwave.
> 
> How does that relate to gear you ask? Well because the microwave/hood combo I have decided to fuck up and perhaps nearly start a house fire, the Loomis Soloist I’ve been eyeballing just went bye-bye to next year at least.
> 
> Fucking Whirlpool…



NGL, the new microwave is pretty nice. 

However, THE FUCKING GARAGE DOOR OPENER WENT TITS UP TOO!!!

The Loomis Soloist is off the table now. 

I shall commiserate by buying a nice cable in its stead. Vovox likely.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Just picked up a Port City Wave 2x12 for $250. Definitely didn't need it, but couldn't pass it up for that price. Guy told me it had V30s in it, but I opened it up and it's got Veteran 30... I guess still a V30? Either way, wasn't planning on keeping them, though I AM curious how they compare to my actual V30s now. Planning on eventually loading it with two Fane F70s.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Kyle Jordan said:


> NGL, the new microwave is pretty nice.
> 
> However, THE FUCKING GARAGE DOOR OPENER WENT TITS UP TOO!!!
> 
> The Loomis Soloist is off the table now.
> 
> I shall commiserate by buying a nice cable in its stead. Vovox likely.



FYI, and you might know this, but garage door openers can be repaired. I've fixed mine twice: once, the shaft that turns the chain sprocket sheared off. Then later on the PC board died. Neither were terribly hard or expensive to replace.


----------



## budda

My fuzzrocious secret C showed up (wow that pedal costs somethin ) and my 9v alesis adapter doesnt fit


----------



## Mourguitars

$20 price drop today after ive been looking at it all week , so i grabbed it....

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

MatrixClaw said:


> Just picked up a Port City Wave 2x12 for $250. Definitely didn't need it, but couldn't pass it up for that price. Guy told me it had V30s in it, but I opened it up and it's got Veteran 30... I guess still a V30? Either way, wasn't planning on keeping them, though I AM curious how they compare to my actual V30s now. Planning on eventually loading it with two Fane F70s.



I like that Vet30 and its not as brash sounding as a V30

I have it mixed with a T75 in a 2x12 ...sounds awesome and you got a great deal !

Congrats

Mike


----------



## MatrixClaw

Mourguitars said:


> I like that Vet30 and its not as brash sounding as a V30
> 
> I have it mixed with a T75 in a 2x12 ...sounds awesome and you got a great deal !
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Mike


Yeah, I was going to buy it unloaded and put the V30 and G12T-75 I have sitting around in it until I could find a used pair of F70s, so I offered him half his asking price with speakers and he offered me the cab with speakers for only $50 more, so... Here we are


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Turd Ferguson said:


> FYI, and you might know this, but garage door openers can be repaired. I've fixed mine twice: once, the shaft that turns the chain sprocket sheared off. Then later on the PC board died. Neither were terribly hard or expensive to replace.



Yeah I’m going to open it up this weekend after the holiday since I don’t have to go anywhere until next week. The opener is 24 or 25 years old and this seems motor related, so I’m not exactly hopeful, but between myself and my two neighbors, if it can be repaired, we’ll get it done.


----------



## Shask

I ordered a Furman rack Power Conditioner. Not very exciting, lol, but I need to start organizing some of my gear. I will order another rack case soon so I can rearrange and stack my rack stuff in a more organized way.


----------



## Wiltonauer

Pickupgrades for my $99 Mitchell mini. No frickin’ idea what. Maybe I need some of the newer passives that are popular now. There have only been about 7,000 new humbuckers come out since I last bought an aftermarket pickup.


----------



## CanserDYI

Got one of these for free coming my way, it's like a 20 dollar pickup, figured why not. I'll report back. It is advertised as 13-14k, which is typically where I like em. Anyone have any experience with these Amazon pickups?


----------



## fookite

I think the next thing for me is some kind of little combo that looks pretty enough that my wife will let me keep it in the front room. I'm thinking some kind of Dr. Z 1x10 or maybe 1x12 and hang my tele up there.


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> Visiting @narad, so probably a stupid ESP Horizon.


So turns out ESP also make Horizons that aren't stupid.


----------



## runbirdman

Accidentally ordered an H90 while inquiring about a rack shelf for a SYN-1.

Still have the issue of trying to rack mount the SYN-1. My current idea is getting a 1u shelf with the air vents for ventilation and using the bolts from the feet with washers to mount it to the shelf. I may have to get some standoffs and longer bolts.


----------



## MatrixClaw

runbirdman said:


> Accidentally ordered an H90 while inquiring about a rack shelf for a SYN-1.
> 
> Still have the issue of trying to rack mount the SYN-1. My current idea is getting a 1u shelf with the air vents for ventilation and using the bolts from the feet with washers to mount it to the shelf. I may have to get some standoffs and longer bolts.


"Accidentally"


----------



## Metal Mortician

Snapped up an Ibanez Prestige SZ2020 from guitar center yesterday. Will post pics when she’s here. I’m long overdue for some postings around these parts.


----------



## Lionsblood79

My Digitech DT whammy pedal is supposed be delivered today. Never played with one, so I'm excited to try it. Be kinda cool to use the lower tunings without messing with my guitar setup.


----------



## Lionsblood79

Metal Mortician said:


> Snapped up an Ibanez Prestige SZ2020 from guitar center yesterday. Will post pics when she’s here. I’m long overdue for some postings around these parts.


Cant go wrong with the prestiges. I love mine.


----------



## budda

fookite said:


> I think the next thing for me is some kind of little combo that looks pretty enough that my wife will let me keep it in the front room. I'm thinking some kind of Dr. Z 1x10 or maybe 1x12 and hang my tele up there.


Maz 18 and go.


----------



## Mourguitars

Ive never seen this one before, I have the orange one i bought at Pawn shop years back for $25...they want $260 for this one......

Mike


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Got one of these for free coming my way, it's like a 20 dollar pickup, figured why not. I'll report back. It is advertised as 13-14k, which is typically where I like em. Anyone have any experience with these Amazon pickups?


No experience, curious to hear about it though. What are you putting it in?


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> No experience, curious to hear about it though. What are you putting it in?


My baritele, doing an esquire style layout with just a hot rails in the bridge to see if its something I like over a regular humbucker, which I'd have to route for. If it doesn't work out and get me in the ball park, I'll route it.


----------



## Crungy

I was on the hunt for an Ibanez S 6 string of some variety, preferably from 90's or an S or RG HSS that's older. That's on the back burner unless something pops up cheap. I've been playing my RG8 more and considering upping my 8 string game. 

An S8/QM would be sick but I haven't seen really any pop up recently. Kind of leaning towards an RG8QM or RGA8 since they have double locking systems. Anyone here have any input on the stock electronics in the RG8QM/RGA8? Seems like they get replaced pretty frequently.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> My baritele, doing an esquire style layout with just a hot rails in the bridge to see if its something I like over a regular humbucker, which I'd have to route for. If it doesn't work out and get me in the ball park, I'll route it.


I was thinking about a similar idea for a really funky guitar I saw on Reverb. Not a Bari, but a 60's style odd shaped thing that was really inexpensive... The seller had a bunch of them. I'll post if I can find it.


----------



## gunch

TS circuit 
Klone 
Compressor 
DS-1 
Noise gate maybe 

Testing “boost a Klone with a ts” theory


----------



## Mourguitars

Synergy and BE came in !

Got a iPhone but cant send pics yet...off to youtube , nah...going to plug this bad boy in ! i got the pic finally

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Strings and Things doing their black friday deal, so it's time to restock on strings.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Mourguitars said:


> Synergy and BE came in !
> 
> Got a iPhone but cant send pics yet...off to youtube , nah...going to plug this bad boy in ! i got the pic finally
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 117410


Nice!! Mine doesn't get here till Friday.  How's the BE module?


----------



## Mourguitars

MatrixClaw said:


> Nice!! Mine doesn't get here till Friday.  How's the BE module?



Just like it does on the JJ100 BE mode...nice Clear Distortion , ya hear every note in a chord... Dave nails that stuff well ! And it was pretty tight on the palm mutes not flabby in the least, but i guess you can turn the sag up if ya want it loose

I A/B"ed the head first, just hooked it up in my rack patchatemate8 loop 1...thats where it's staying, playing in stereo

As much as a love my JMP-1..they BE beats it.... it feels great as well....JMP-1 feels and sounds dated, and well i is

Over all the Fryette P.S and this Syn mod has been my best purchases as of late..great deal and money well spent

Im boosting mine, just like i do every Amp i have...gain at 2-3 o'clock and the Klones i have are the sure winners of all my boosts, its does something to the mids on both channels better

Unboosted it sounds great as well like a modded Marshall , but it sounded better cranked unboosted sustained like a Mother #$%&@...wow

Your going to like it MC

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Found out Tonerider make a high(er) output pickup with Alnico 8 magnets called the Octane and kinda tempted to try it? Trying to find more impressions.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> TS circuit
> Klone
> Compressor
> DS-1
> Noise gate maybe
> 
> Testing “boost a Klone with a ts” theory


What theory is that? I really like boosting a Bluesbreaker type circuit with either a Rat or a TS circuit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Strings and Things doing their black friday deal, so it's time to restock on strings.


Can't find which you're referring to, as the name is pretty common. Care to link?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can't find which you're referring to, as the name is pretty common. Care to link?








Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!


The world's largest online store for Guitar Strings and Accessories with fast, friendly service and FREE shipping on all orders to US over $35! 1-877-830-0722.




www.stringsandbeyond.com





Had the wrong store actually.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Mourguitars said:


> Just like it does on the JJ100 BE mode...nice Clear Distortion , ya hear every note in a chord... Dave nails that stuff well ! And it was pretty tight on the palm mutes not flabby in the least, but i guess you can turn the sag up if ya want it loose
> 
> I A/B"ed the head first, just hooked it up in my rack patchatemate8 loop 1...thats where it's staying, playing in stereo
> 
> As much as a love my JMP-1..they BE beats it.... it feels great as well....JMP-1 feels and sounds dated, and well i is
> 
> Over all the Fryette P.S and this Syn mod has been my best purchases as of late..great deal and money well spent
> 
> Im boosting mine, just like i do every Amp i have...gain at 2-3 o'clock and the Klones i have are the sure winners of all my boosts, its does something to the mids on both channels better
> 
> Unboosted it sounds great as well like a modded Marshall , but it sounded better cranked unboosted sustained like a Mother #$%&@...wow
> 
> Your going to like it MC
> 
> Mike


This sounds awesome! I wasn't sure if the BE would be a keeper for me, but I _am_ lacking some British flavor in my rig, so I had hoped it'd be good. Excited to check it out!


----------



## Mourguitars

MatrixClaw said:


> This sounds awesome! I wasn't sure if the BE would be a keeper for me, but I _am_ lacking some British flavor in my rig, so I had hoped it'd be good. Excited to check it out!



Just stopped playing my 2016 LP with burst buckers in it, and on the Blue channel with a boost and the tone rolled off a bit made that guitar shine....i wasn't too happy with those pickups until today

I guess its just finding the right things that come together , those pickups are pretty harsh with some amps

Mike


----------



## budda

Trying my fuzzrocious secret C with guitar and bass:

:O


----------



## Mourguitars

DiMarzio pickups 25% off BF sale....Sweetwater

Sweetwater has some killer deals this year !

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> DiMarzio pickups 25% off BF sale....Sweetwater
> 
> Sweetwater has some killer deals this year !
> 
> Mike



Of course the one pickup I want is on backorder. 
EDIT: AND they don't even have the 3 other pickups I want period. I'm guessing this is some kinda stealth clearance sell

EDIT2: DiMarzio is doing their own 25% off sale on their site.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Probs gonna pick up some Audio Assault amps while they're on sale cause I could buy like all of them vs one NDSP one  

Suggestions? I'm thinking maybe the Bulldog, Sigma and Crown?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MatrixClaw said:


> Probs gonna pick up some Audio Assault amps while they're on sale cause I could buy like all of them vs one NDSP one
> 
> Suggestions? I'm thinking maybe the Bulldog, Sigma and Crown?


sigma and crown are good. bulldog is meh


----------



## MatrixClaw

KnightBrolaire said:


> sigma and crown are good. bulldog is meh


Really? Everyone on the Fryette FB group seems to love it  

Which is your favorite?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MatrixClaw said:


> Really? Everyone on the Fryette FB group seems to love it
> 
> Which is your favorite?


I like Crown the most tbh. The bulldog doesn't nail the feel of a pittbull imo. Sigma is good for super modern stuff.


----------



## MatrixClaw

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like Crown the most tbh. The bulldog doesn't nail the feel of a pittbull imo. Sigma is good for super modern stuff.


Interesting! It sounded pretty close when I listened to some demos, but for $5, it doesn't seem like too big a risk. I don't even know of any other Fryette sims, aside from the AxeFX? They have a few other cool ones, but there's a ton of 5150 and Rev sims, so those are our, the Randall Satan one looks interesting, but not sure if I liked it as much in clips as the other two?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like the 5050 plugin.


----------



## Mourguitars

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Of course the one pickup I want is on backorder.
> EDIT: AND they don't even have the 3 other pickups I want period. I'm guessing this is some kinda stealth clearance sell
> 
> EDIT2: DiMarzio is doing their own 25% off sale on their site.


Yea, ...i went out thinking which ones to buy for my San Dimas Charvel that would pair well, sweep the warehouse floor and blew the leaves out of the parking lot and went back up and quite a few were out that i wanted as well ...but they did have my second choice a Cruiser and a Injector

I have some $20 pickups in there now , but it bugs me so they needed to go

Mike


----------



## budda

Things Im picking up Sunday:
R9 with Mike Turk 2022 PAFs
2003 SG Special (see how it does - I think the standard I tried in store is still there)
Acapulco gold
Amber bell knobs for my lp standard

Should be good. May toss the vineham royals in the S2 for gits and shiggles.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MatrixClaw said:


> Interesting! It sounded pretty close when I listened to some demos, but for $5, it doesn't seem like too big a risk. I don't even know of any other Fryette sims, aside from the AxeFX? They have a few other cool ones, but there's a ton of 5150 and Rev sims, so those are our, the Randall Satan one looks interesting, but not sure if I liked it as much in clips as the other two?


The bulldog lacks the punch of a real pittbull ime. The low end character in particular just isn't there. I did a comparison vid of it with my 100CL a while back if you're interested:



To be fair, I got the bulldog much closer to the real deal in a follow up video, but it just doesn't nail the feel.


----------



## MatrixClaw

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like the 5050 plugin.


Hmm, I was thinking of that one, but there's so many 5150 sims out there already. I AM curious. I felt the FM3 was lacking something in the mids to make it sound like the real amp.


KnightBrolaire said:


> The bulldog lacks the punch of a real pittbull ime. The low end character in particular just isn't there. I did a comparison vid of it with my 100CL a while back if you're interested:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I got the bulldog much closer to the real deal in a follow up video, but it just doesn't nail the feel.



Nice! I think it sounds closer here than what I remember the Fractal model sounding like. Definitely not expecting it to be spot on, but something close-ish would be cool. That 100/CL sounds awesome!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MatrixClaw said:


> Hmm, I was thinking of that one, but there's so many 5150 sims out there already. I AM curious. I felt the FM3 was lacking something in the mids to make it sound like the real amp.
> 
> Nice! I think it sounds closer here than what I remember the Fractal model sounding like. Definitely not expecting it to be spot on, but something close-ish would be cool. That 100/CL sounds awesome!


Thanks. I like this 100CL more than the old UL I had. It's got more gain on tap and feels sliiightly more saturated.


----------



## MatrixClaw

KnightBrolaire said:


> Thanks. I like this 100CL more than the old UL I had. It's got more gain on tap and feels sliiightly more saturated.


Yeah, I had an early UL and I definitely liked my 50/CL better, but the overall feel of the dryness of the UL was cool.


----------



## SamSam

Impulse order no. 1:

Fortin Zuul + 

I wanted a second modern noise gate so that I can place my other one on the bass board to tighten up our gain tone.

45usd off and fairly cheap overseas shipping meant buying direct has worked out about £100 cheaper than buying from an EU dealer. 

I was tempted to grab the tempest as well but I barely use the ensemble of drives I already own...

Next purchase for me will either be a Fabfilter bundle or the soundtoys bundle. I think the FF bundle will be a better investment for my current plugin roster.


----------



## Wiltonauer

Got a DiMarzio PAF Master set and a Titan coming.


----------



## Mourguitars

Wiltonauer said:


> Got a DiMarzio PAF Master set and a Titan coming.



I bought the same DiMarzio PAF Master set and a Wiring Harness with the sale as well

Not to happy with the BurstBuckers i can get them to sound good but i want something that sounds good..so, might as well take advantage of the BF sale and do the swapping out now

BTW my 2016 LP came Plek'd ...man are the frets smooth i just noticed that last night...cool !

Mike


----------



## rokket2005

I've had a guitar in my cart for 4 days hoping that this store will do some sort of black friday discount, looking kinda grim at this point.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I might have to get my usual connections to deal with Dimarzio sale since Dimarzio's official site doesn't ship to my end of the world. 

Planning to get 2 Satch Tracks and a Fred to replace the Hyperions on my AZ.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I have some points that are about to expire from Choptones and they’re running a sale. They also have two new EVM IRs. Time to round out the 12L collection. 

Now, I hope someone besides Dr Bonkers busts out a 15L IR set, (the DrB set is one of my go to sets) and then someone does a set of 10Ls.


----------



## Mourguitars

Im going to try the DiMarzio Fortitude as well...its a little hotter PAF 36th aniv...might sound good in the LP

JP guitar sounds awesome so...

Hey , im loving this years sales 

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> I bought the same DiMarzio PAF Master set and a Wiring Harness with the sale as well
> 
> Not to happy with the BurstBuckers i can get them to sound good but i want something that sounds good..so, might as well take advantage of the BF sale and do the swapping out now
> 
> BTW my 2016 LP came Plek'd ...man are the frets smooth i just noticed that last night...cool !
> 
> Mike


Dimarzio doesn't really advertise their "wiring harness" much. Apparently it is "solderless," whatever that really means.


----------



## budda

Mourguitars said:


> Im going to try the DiMarzio Fortitude as well...its a little hotter PAF 36th aniv...might sound good in the LP
> 
> JP guitar sounds awesome so...
> 
> Hey , im loving this years sales
> 
> Mike


Played with pickup height and all that jazz first i assume?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Played with pickup height and all that jazz first i assume?


Strong possibilty that the pickups are either too close, too far, or need the screw pole pieces adjusted some to bring out some definition.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Mourguitars said:


> I bought the same DiMarzio PAF Master set and a Wiring Harness with the sale as well
> 
> Not to happy with the BurstBuckers i can get them to sound good but i want something that sounds good..so, might as well take advantage of the BF sale and do the swapping out now
> 
> BTW my 2016 LP came Plek'd ...man are the frets smooth i just noticed that last night...cool !
> 
> Mike


Where'd you find the harness? I don't see it on their site?


----------



## Shask

Shask said:


> I have REALLY been impressed with the recent Fractal FM3 updates lately, so much that I think it actually sounds good through monitors (which has never happened....), so the only thing I have really been thinking about is adding a Studio Sub for for room vibrations.


Well, Black Friday determined that I needed to order a Sub, lol.


----------



## rokket2005

I picked up a Korg nanokontrol 2 cause it'd be nice to have some fader control for mixing, and it's a cheap option. Also got a 1 tb ssd for $50


----------



## Mourguitars

MatrixClaw said:


> Where'd you find the harness? I don't see it on their site?











920D Custom Les Paul Wiring Harness with 3-way Switch and 4 Long Shaft Pots


Les Paul Wiring Harness Kit with Custom 500k Long Shaft Pots, 3-way Toggle Switch, Orange Drop Capacitors, Pure Tone Output Jack, and Gavitt Wiring




www.sweetwater.com





I bought this one off Sweetwater MC


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> Well, Black Friday determined that I needed to order a Sub, lol.



What Sub did you get Shask ?


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> What Sub did you get Shask ?



JBL LSR310S

I did a lot of research, and this seems like one of the best in the <$500 range. Them knocking of 55% or so just makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## Mourguitars

Shask said:


> JBL LSR310S
> 
> I did a lot of research, and this seems like one of the best in the <$500 range. Them knocking of 55% or so just makes it a no-brainer.



Sweet !

That will rumble ya !


----------



## Shask

Mourguitars said:


> Sweet !
> 
> That will rumble ya !


It needs to feel like 2 Mesa Oversized 412 Stacks


----------



## laxu

I bought a Strymon Zelzah on BF sale at a local store. I have been trying to find one used with no luck. Now felt the price was right. I've tried it before in a store but 15 minutes is probably not enough time with a pedal like this.

I'm hoping to make it my "does most things I want from modulation" pedal.

This leaves space for one more Strymon/Boss sized pedal and one mini pedal on my Temple Audio Trio 21. Thinking of getting something like a DOD Carcosa fuzz.


----------



## technomancer

Ended up grabbing a Duncan Polaron phaser, hoping it can cop a decent Schulte Compact Phasing A tone but we'll see.

Also grabbed a Dunlop Echoplex.


----------



## Mourguitars

technomancer said:


> Ended up grabbing a Duncan Polaron phaser, hoping it can cop a decent Schulte Compact Phasing A tone but we'll see.
> 
> Also grabbed a Dunlop Echoplex.



Cool On the Dunlop Echoplex...!

Mike


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

MF has 25 packs of NYXL 10's for 150 which puts them at 6 bucks a pack. Should cover me for the next few years considering I only go through 5ish sets a year currently and I already have 2 left from the last time I picked up a 3-pack.


----------



## Valdra

Picked up a Peavey XXX from GC used for $350, excited to add it to the Peavey collection. Looked like the previous owner replaced all the tubes because it had Mesa 6L6 tubes and Electro Harmonix 12AX7s. It came very well packed with even the tubes pulled, marked, and wrapped; Guitar Center Used is hit or miss in that regard it seems like.

Does this thing have more gain than like any other Peavey? I settled with the gain on my crunch channel on 1 and my Ultra channel on 2 and it feels like it has more gain than my 6505+ & Rectifier around like 5... Going up higher than like 3 gets really fizzy really quick.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Valdra said:


> Picked up a Peavey XXX from GC used for $350, excited to add it to the Peavey collection. Looked like the previous owner replaced all the tubes because it had Mesa 6L6 tubes and Electro Harmonix 12AX7s. It came very well packed with even the tubes pulled, marked, and wrapped; Guitar Center Used is hit or miss in that regard it seems like.
> 
> Does this thing have more gain than like any other Peavey? I settled with the gain on my crunch channel on 1 and my Ultra channel on 2 and it feels like it has more gain than my 6505+ & Rectifier around like 5... Going up higher than like 3 gets really fizzy really quick.
> 
> View attachment 117518





Valdra said:


> Picked up a Peavey XXX from GC used for $350, excited to add it to the Peavey collection. Looked like the previous owner replaced all the tubes because it had Mesa 6L6 tubes and Electro Harmonix 12AX7s. It came very well packed with even the tubes pulled, marked, and wrapped; Guitar Center Used is hit or miss in that regard it seems like.
> 
> Does this thing have more gain than like any other Peavey? I settled with the gain on my crunch channel on 1 and my Ultra channel on 2 and it feels like it has more gain than my 6505+ & Rectifier around like 5... Going up higher than like 3 gets really fizzy really quick.
> 
> View attachment 117518



It 100% does. I think when I was tracking some thrashier ideas I had the gain on like 2/10 on the crunch channel, and it was plenty.


----------



## gunch

XXXs and Ultras have stupid amounts of gain


----------



## ATRguitar91

Gonna grab whatever used PA poweramp I can find, presumably a Crown, QSC, or Behringer. Is there much of a difference tonally?

I've always relied on my Rocktron Velocity 120 and been very happy with it, but I A/Bed it with my Quilter Microblock for the first time and was surprised that I preferred the Quilter. It is much brighter and has a bit more thump. Which amazes me since it's just a tiny class D poweramp. The Rocktron sounds good, but I think it's old she has probably led to some tolerant slippage or something. 

Since I'm primarily relying on my HX Stomp for tones, going with a super flat PA poweramp seems the way to go. I've always wanted to try one anyways. I only briefly played my Tight Metal Pro through a Crown years ago and it sounded great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> XXXs and Ultras have stupid amounts of gain


Yep. I dig the Ultra/Ultra+ because they have a boost feature that acts like an SD-1 on steroids. Makes the amp uber tight. Also yeah, gain for absolute days.


----------



## Steo

lichtlaerm Gehenna incoming


----------



## Wiltonauer

DiMarzio Titan neck pickup, because I realized only a jackass would use a PAF Master neck with a Titan bridge.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. I dig the Ultra/Ultra+ because they have a boost feature that acts like an SD-1 on steroids. Makes the amp uber tight. Also yeah, gain for absolute days.



Migueloud from Wormed made his sound awesome though



I post this every time a XXX comes up gomen

The hyperfast string-skip-chugg is like porn to me


----------



## SamSam

Fabfilter Pro Bundle for my last (I think) sales purchase. £350 with discount and VAT free


----------



## Millul

I have STRONG Strat GAS...as in, actual Fender Strat.
Looking at the American Pro II, either the Mystic Green with maple board, or the limited edition full RW neck, firemist gold...


----------



## budda

Millul said:


> I have STRONG Strat GAS...as in, actual Fender Strat.
> Looking at the American Pro II, either the Mystic Green with maple board, or the limited edition full RW neck, firemist gold...


Rw neck go big


----------



## SamSam

budda said:


> Rw neck go big



This all day long.


----------



## ATRguitar91

gunch said:


> Migueloud from Wormed made his sound awesome though
> 
> 
> 
> I post this every time a XXX comes up gomen
> 
> The hyperfast string-skip-chugg is like porn to me



Wormed is killer. Never seen this video before, it is great.


----------



## Matt08642

Dumped a coffee on my Boss TU-3, looking at a Turbo Tuner by Sonic Research. Not sure If I want the mini or the normal sized.


----------



## StevenC

I have bought 6 pedals so far on this trip. All very Japanese. Hopefully find some more that interest me before I go.


----------



## Bcoble0927

I just pre-ordered the new Tim Henson signature acoustic. Nice looking guitar. I hope it plays well!


----------



## StevenC

StevenC said:


> So turns out ESP also make Horizons that aren't stupid.


It feels to me like it should be trivially easy for ESP to make a Horizon I with one or two extra strings. But alas, here we are.


----------



## Millul

budda said:


> Rw neck go big


Yeah tried it 2 weeks back, feels AMAZING.
Ideally, I'd like full RW neck with the cadillac green body


----------



## budda

Millul said:


> Yeah tried it 2 weeks back, feels AMAZING.
> Ideally, I'd like full RW neck with the cadillac green body


You in the US? Mod shop?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> It feels to me like it should be trivially easy for ESP to make a Horizon I with one or two extra strings. But alas, here we are.



Bad news from the Craft House?


----------



## StevenC

Anyone know where to get a Rev D these days?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Home appliance mishaps have been less costly than I anticipated. That puts the Loomis Soloist back on the nab list within the near future.

However...

Since Aristides is hiking prices next year, I'm really REALLY thinking of putting a down payment on either an H/08 w/trem or 070 w/Floyd towards the end of December instead. Get in before the hike and all.


----------



## Millul

budda said:


> You in the US? Mod shop?


Nope, Europe...your choice of Italy or Germany


----------



## Digital Igloo

Snagged a Fender Squier Bass VI for Black Friday ($375, or $125 off). Been listening to the Cure, New Order, and Ned's Atomic Dustbin for inspiration while I wait for it to arrive.


----------



## rokket2005

I got my small black Friday splurge today and it's actually been easy to set up and really useful so far.


----------



## Mourguitars

Bought a used USA Fender Strat 2014 in Bordeaux Metallic ...Burgandy with some sparkle , maple board...pretty sweet
Also bought a Midnight wine ( Burgandy ) MIM Tele in the package deal....ill post pics later, cleaning them up and doing a go over under the hood

Mike

Update ......pics finally send to my email got to learn the new iPhone ( oh its so slow ), but i ordered new pickups for the tele and a matching pick guard for the Strat, Other pick guard what the Tim Shaw mounting holes and they are like the old Carvin pickups 3 holes , but here's my Black Friday most of the stuff i ordered that came in today.....


Sorry for double pics ....long day guys !







They are trying to sell me this Les paul...its to blingie for me , not my style or color plus 3 pickups ...ill pass


----------



## budda

I am in a parking lot. It is dark. 

More later


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> I am in a parking lot. It is dark.
> 
> More later



Whatever you need to do to pay off that gear, we won't judge


----------



## thebeesknees22

budda said:


> I am in a parking lot. It is dark.
> 
> More later


whatever you do, don't drive 88mph if you have a flux capacitor in your car. Not unless you're 100% prepared.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently the TC SCF Gold reissue has gone down in price. Thinking about either grabbing one or an Ibanez/Maxon chorus after the next paycheck.


----------



## NickS

^I've been thinking about that one for awhile too, have to take another look if it's lower in price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NickS said:


> ^I've been thinking about that one for awhile too, have to take another look if it's lower in price.


Yeah it was like $199 at release. Now it's $159 @ Sweetwater. 
But I also have a huge bias towards the Ibanez/Maxon CS-9 that I may just get it or one of it's variants.  I have a CS-5, but I'd like a steroe chorus.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Whatever you need to do to pay off that gear, we won't judge


 deceased.

NGD round 2. Someone I met on here actually!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently the TC SCF Gold reissue has gone down in price. Thinking about either grabbing one or an Ibanez/Maxon chorus after the next paycheck.


Nevermind, ended up being a Gibson 500T.  

Still thinking about the SCF Gold or Ibanez/Maxon CS-9


----------



## MFB

Tried out one of the baritone Classic Vibe series last night, it wasn't bad but it didn't compel me to walk out of the store with it; might try and find a Cabronita and see how those fair, but maybe a baritone isn't what I've been after this whole time? 

Regardless I'm still looking for something to drop down to B standard, and at minimum I'd want 25.5" scale but that's why I initially went right to 27"


----------



## youngthrasher9

technomancer said:


> Whatever you need to do to pay off that gear, we won't judge


$20 is $20


----------



## AltecGreen

@narad will understand.


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> @narad will understand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 117688


What's it like?


----------



## Mourguitars

Yesterday Sweetwater Rep gave me the BF prices on items that were out of stock so still $25 off pickups so i ordered a set of tele pickups...ill take that rain check any day !

These came today for my Trans Amber LP Standard to get those Burstbuckers and that wiring mod out

If the Fortitude doesn't sound good i have a Cream Super Distortion ill swap it with....





Mike


----------



## AltecGreen

narad said:


> What's it like?




I would say a perfect boomer amp for small spaces. The amp is super compact (13.5 kg) and ideal for the Japanese market. The sound is sparkly clear. The standard version like mine does not have a lot of gain but the sound is better than the clean channels on my Revv or Red Seven. The amp is very well built and easily survived shipping from Japan via EMS. I unpacked it and did a quick check to make sure there was no damage. Turned it on and I was playing. 

The amp is well thought out. The power switching from 30W to 3W or 0.3 W really works. It's like a an old Fender or Vox amp with modern features like a master volume. I need to try it with a boost pedal because the examples I've seen on YT shows a nice crunch sound with a little boost. 

I can certainly recommend this for someone looking for a clean amp that can crunch with a drive pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mourguitars said:


> Yesterday Sweetwater Rep gave me the BF prices on items that were out of stock so still $25 off pickups so i ordered a set of tele pickups...ill take that rain check any day !
> 
> These came today for my Trans Amber LP Standard to get those Burstbuckers and that wiring mod out
> 
> If the Fortitude doesn't sound good i have a Cream Super Distortion ill swap it with....
> 
> View attachment 117689
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


The fortitude is a great pickup ime. the super iii is muddy af comparatively


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> 920D Custom Les Paul Wiring Harness with 3-way Switch and 4 Long Shaft Pots
> 
> 
> Les Paul Wiring Harness Kit with Custom 500k Long Shaft Pots, 3-way Toggle Switch, Orange Drop Capacitors, Pure Tone Output Jack, and Gavitt Wiring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sweetwater.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this one off Sweetwater MC


Hopefully 920D didn't lie about what you're actually getting. They were exposed on TheGearPage for lying about the harnesses and parts they sell. For instance, the PIO caps are not PIO. I let my rep at Sweetwater know and he said he was kicking it up the chain to review it. What they've done is awful and if their business suffers for it or goes out of business, then serves them right.


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hopefully 920D didn't lie about what you're actually getting. They were exposed on TheGearPage for lying about the harnesses and parts they sell. For instance, the PIO caps are not PIO. I let my rep at Sweetwater know and he said he was kicking it up the chain to review it. What they've done is awful and if their business suffers for it or goes out of business, then serves them right.



Yea its got Orange drop caps , i wasn't happy with the PIO caps in a harness i put in my Epi Classic , also i didnt like the pots...so so loose turned to easy but that was a different MFG tho

Just fired up the HBE mod in the Syn1....now thats the one there for me !

Mike


----------



## narad

AltecGreen said:


> I would say a perfect boomer amp for small spaces. The amp is super compact (13.5 kg) and ideal for the Japanese market. The sound is sparkly clear. The standard version like mine does not have a lot of gain but the sound is better than the clean channels on my Revv or Red Seven. The amp is very well built and easily survived shipping from Japan via EMS. I unpacked it and did a quick check to make sure there was no damage. Turned it on and I was playing.
> 
> The amp is well thought out. The power switching from 30W to 3W or 0.3 W really works. It's like a an old Fender or Vox amp with modern features like a master volume. I need to try it with a boost pedal because the examples I've seen on YT shows a nice crunch sound with a little boost.
> 
> I can certainly recommend this for someone looking for a clean amp that can crunch with a drive pedal.


I was at a shop with @StevenC this week and their focus was high-end stuff, a lot domestic. They had 2 Akima & Neos which seemed larger and nicer than others I've seen. And some Shinos stacks that seemed very stylish, and another premium looking one (500,000Y) with fancy grill cloth. Most of it was not for sale, but raised my impression of the brand just seeing the builds. Didn't hear any of them though. Maybe Steven remembers which shop that was.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> I was at a shop with @StevenC this week and their focus was high-end stuff, a lot domestic. They had 2 Akima & Neos which seemed larger and nicer than others I've seen. And some Shinos stacks that seemed very stylish, and another premium looking one (500,000Y) with fancy grill cloth. Most of it was not for sale, but raised my impression of the brand just seeing the builds. Didn't hear any of them though. Maybe Steven remembers which shop that was.


Miyaji I think


----------



## Mourguitars

Heres the LP harness that took 12 hrs to send to my email , i must have a dead spot up here in the office 

(Mods) i lost my like button for some reason ....report , quote and reply only and yes im logged in and rel logged

in

Mike


----------



## AltecGreen

StevenC said:


> Miyaji I think


I know the store well.


----------



## StevenC

AltecGreen said:


> I know the store well.


Unless it was two rooms above a small restaurant, then it might have moved.


----------



## AltecGreen

StevenC said:


> Unless it was two rooms above a small restaurant, then it might have moved.


The store did move since I was last there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> Yea its got Orange drop caps , i wasn't happy with the PIO caps in a harness i put in my Epi Classic , also i didnt like the pots...so so loose turned to easy but that was a different MFG tho
> 
> Just fired up the HBE mod in the Syn1....now thats the one there for me !
> 
> Mike


I think they called those Sprague orange caps, when they are not. They are something else.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they called those Sprague orange caps, when they are not. They are something else.



Impossible to tell from the photo but the labeling certainly looks like a CDE orange drop (CDE bought Sprague and there are at least 4 different kinds of "Orange Drops" they make)


----------



## Mourguitars

technomancer said:


> Impossible to tell from the photo but the labeling certainly looks like a CDE orange drop (CDE bought Sprague and there are at least 4 different kinds of "Orange Drops" they make)



Im oldskool lol....we say Orange here in Fl !





Had a friend drop this by this morning...i know nothing about it , but ill try it out at least

Mike


----------



## technomancer

So this is starting



and might have something cool coming from Japan if I can manage to buy it


----------



## Kyle Jordan

^You need to have Tom Atkins on the back drinking his beer while driving his old truck.


----------



## rokket2005

After a few weeks of waffling I pulled the trigger on this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> After a few weeks of waffling I pulled the trigger on this
> View attachment 117743


I don't need a Deluxe Tele but I've had the Squier CV 70s chewing at the back of my mind for like.... months now.


----------



## rokket2005

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't need a Deluxe Tele but I've had the Squier CV 70s chewing at the back of my mind for like.... months now.


I've always liked how the deluxes sound, but the standard black/white/3tsb/mocha that they always seem to be in has never done anything for me. Give me one in Sherwood though and it's a completely different story. Fender really need to start offering all their models in Sherwood with matching headstocks.


----------



## gunch

I'm a freak and would love a sonic blue tele deluxe with tortoise shell guard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> I'm a freak and would love a sonic blue tele deluxe with tortoise shell guard


That's not being a freak, that's having good taste


----------



## MatrixClaw

Finally tried the Synergy rig I bought from Sweetwater and... This thing sounds stupidly good. Now I'm super curious how close the Deliverance gets to my SigX, cause if it's close, that'd be insane.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

gunch said:


> I'm a freak and would love a sonic blue tele deluxe with tortoise shell guard


IDC if sonic blue is a 50s color it looks best against a rosewood board


----------



## technomancer

Soon...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Soon...
> 
> View attachment 117754


I never knew what to call that finish but I always loved that kinda sparkle.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^You need to have Tom Atkins on the back drinking his beer while driving his old truck.


Or Adrienne Brabuster on the back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh mentioned this in the other thread; pulled the trigger on a TC SCF gold since it was a demo unit.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never knew what to call that finish but I always loved that kinda sparkle.



Holoflake


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Holoflake


more like
hologimmethatguitarbody


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> more like
> hologimmethatguitarbody



There's a neck with a matching headstock too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> There's a neck with a matching headstock too


Yeah fuck you too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah fuck you too.


Okay, MacReady!


----------



## MatrixClaw

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never knew what to call that finish but I always loved that kinda sparkle.


No idea what you'd call that in a guitar finish, but in drums, that's Black Galaxy


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Soon...
> 
> View attachment 117754


Holoflake rules. And to continue the mini theme:


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

technomancer said:


> Soon...
> 
> View attachment 117754


Been waiting months for this NGD. You thought I forgot but I HAVEN'T.


----------



## Bearitone

gunch said:


> I'm a freak and would love a sonic blue tele deluxe with tortoise shell guard


Tortoise works with a surprising amount of colors imo.


----------



## CanserDYI

Bearitone said:


> Tortoise works with a surprising amount of colors imo.


White, pink, black, sunburst, mints, blues, reds, definitely goes with more things than clashes with for sure.


----------



## Mourguitars

MatrixClaw said:


> Finally tried the Synergy rig I bought from Sweetwater and... This thing sounds stupidly good. Now I'm super curious how close the Deliverance gets to my SigX, cause if it's close, that'd be insane.



I bought the HBE as well when i got the BE in that deal .....Im loving that one , things roars

I just set my my MIM Tele even that things sings on the HBE with stock pickups

Synergy stuff is very impressive !

Enjoy MatrixClaw !


Mike


----------



## narad

Not sure I ever did a NGD for my Horizon CTM, probably because it's still got a 12th fret inlay. But I still had some plans for it, and this week a custom set of Gotoh 360s arrived. Thanks to @Samark for convincing me to go ebony knob instead of straight-up gold -- cost me an extra 3 weeks but I love the result:













I've had the gold sinclair for probably a year and a half now - what a pain it is to track one of those down. The wear under the palm is more than the other parts, so was thinking to take it to get plated at some point. Also was so focused on getting the bridge right I strung up the first 4 strings like they were magnum locking before realizing what I was doing, so now I'm torn between restringing the correct way or just cutting them and leaving the nut locked. Kind of ruined photo time but I'm still digging how it looks. Had some black knobs from another Horizon that's at ESP at the moment... think it came together nicely. Was also surprised how much some polish made the top pop a bit more.


----------



## CanserDYI

Am I the only person who enjoys ESP 12th fret inlay??? Idk what it is, but the aesthetic with it really reminds me of like 86 Toyota Corollas and JDM cars and manga and all the "white boy who loves 80s-90s Japan" stuff.


----------



## CanserDYI

By the way @narad I know it's been joked of before but from the last few years of looking at your photos, I'm convinced you have built your home out of guitars, amps, and couch cushions.


----------



## rokket2005

^Guitar cabs are cheaper than furniture, he's only being financially responsible.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> By the way @narad I know it's been joked of before but from the last few years of looking at your photos, I'm convinced you have built your home out of guitars, amps, and couch cushions.


He absolutely has.


----------



## Mourguitars

narad said:


> Not sure I ever did a NGD for my Horizon CTM, probably because it's still got a 12th fret inlay. But I still had some plans for it, and this week a custom set of Gotoh 360s arrived. Thanks to @Samark for convincing me to go ebony knob instead of straight-up gold -- cost me an extra 3 weeks but I love the result:
> 
> View attachment 117766
> 
> 
> View attachment 117768
> 
> 
> View attachment 117767
> 
> 
> View attachment 117769
> 
> 
> I've had the gold sinclair for probably a year and a half now - what a pain it is to track one of those down. The wear under the palm is more than the other parts, so was thinking to take it to get plated at some point. Also was so focused on getting the bridge right I strung up the first 4 strings like they were magnum locking before realizing what I was doing, so now I'm torn between restringing the correct way or just cutting them and leaving the nut locked. Kind of ruined photo time but I'm still digging how it looks. Had some black knobs from another Horizon that's at ESP at the moment... think it came together nicely. Was also surprised how much some polish made the top pop a bit more.



Sweet !

That Guitar over by the Bogner cab reminded me of this guitar George Lynch was playing in this old VHS ....i drooled over it ...lol

Mike 

watch


----------



## spacebard

I just bought this


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

They sure did add a lot of knobs to the lowly ODR-1.


----------



## Scottosan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He did say he had to import magnets from the UK, so I guess it's just taking some time. Def gonna check these out when they're fully out.
> It's funny because I was JUST looking at a 500T, but I'll wait and check these out.






I got plenty of magnets. I can get them in about 3-5 days now


----------



## technomancer

Scottosan said:


> View attachment 117810
> 
> 
> I got plenty of magnets. I can get them in about 3-5 days now



Now try a Psykes with an A2/A5 combo  Ended up out of town this weekend but am off this coming week so should FINALLY get my set installed this week.


----------



## Scottosan

technomancer said:


> Now try a Psykes with an A2/A5 combo  Ended up out of town this weekend but am off this coming week so should FINALLY get my set installed this week.


Cant do 2 different on these because of the opposing pole arrangement. The A5 would discharge the A2. Also I was able to get the ceramics as non custom because they’re a common size. I cannot find ALNICO in this size. If these Psykes sell enough and I can justify it, I can get some custom size, but a minimum order for custom is still pretty big.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well shit, I just bought a 500T so I might be able to do my own comparison.


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> Not sure I ever did a NGD for my Horizon CTM, probably because it's still got a 12th fret inlay. But I still had some plans for it, and this week a custom set of Gotoh 360s arrived. Thanks to @Samark for convincing me to go ebony knob instead of straight-up gold -- cost me an extra 3 weeks but I love the result:
> 
> View attachment 117766
> 
> 
> View attachment 117768
> 
> 
> View attachment 117767
> 
> 
> View attachment 117769
> 
> 
> I've had the gold sinclair for probably a year and a half now - what a pain it is to track one of those down. The wear under the palm is more than the other parts, so was thinking to take it to get plated at some point. Also was so focused on getting the bridge right I strung up the first 4 strings like they were magnum locking before realizing what I was doing, so now I'm torn between restringing the correct way or just cutting them and leaving the nut locked. Kind of ruined photo time but I'm still digging how it looks. Had some black knobs from another Horizon that's at ESP at the moment... think it came together nicely. Was also surprised how much some polish made the top pop a bit more.


That looks spectacular. Nice job man


----------



## technomancer

Scottosan said:


> Cant do 2 different on these because of the opposing pole arrangement. The A5 would discharge the A2. Also I was able to get the ceramics as non custom because they’re a common size. I cannot find ALNICO in this size. If these Psykes sell enough and I can justify it, I can get some custom size, but a minimum order for custom is still pretty big.



Ah makes sense, hadn't looked into the design enough to realize it used opposing pole magnets. Psykes seem to be selling like crazy though 

I'm already building / buying guitars just to put different pickups in so I should probably stop 

The Wicked 8 is going in the bridge of the Fog Mike Learn guitar with a SD Fury in the neck.


----------



## Wiltonauer

technomancer said:


> There's a neck with a matching headstock too



Tell me the back of the neck matches, too. I don’t care if it’s true or not.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

@Scottosan So, outlandish question time: Would it be possible make an 8 string Psykes set?


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> Am I the only person who enjoys ESP 12th fret inlay??? Idk what it is, but the aesthetic with it really reminds me of like 86 Toyota Corollas and JDM cars and manga and all the "white boy who loves 80s-90s Japan" stuff.


Yea, not the vibe I get. Mixing blocks of different sizes is just bad aesthetics. It reminds me of when people take photos of floor tiles and there's like 100 perfectly arranged floor tiles and then there's just that...one... that breaks the whole pattern. In ESPs case, breaking the pattern just to throw their brand up there again, when it's like a foot away from another one of their logos, is not a sufficiently good excuse IMO.


CanserDYI said:


> By the way @narad I know it's been joked of before but from the last few years of looking at your photos, I'm convinced you have built your home out of guitars, amps, and couch cushions.



I basically do....it's ridiculous. I keep making stupid purchases under the "It'll all work out when I find a bigger apartment" logic, but I've been apartment hunting for like 8 months. If this was London I'd have it sorted in a week but in Tokyo looking for a new place is ridiculous. 99% of things are irrelevant, whenever you find something there's already applications in from people who haven't even viewed it, and then if you're a foreigner like 4 out of 5 of your applications get rejected because of it. Basically every usable inch of this apartment's been allocated, and that still means there's a Herbert flight case blocking my entrance, a Mesa 4x12 blocking my fridge door from opening, and some other guitars in hard cases blocking the kitchen table chair.

Someday!



Mourguitars said:


> Sweet !
> 
> That Guitar over by the Bogner cab reminded me of this guitar George Lynch was playing in this old VHS ....i drooled over it ...lol
> 
> Mike
> 
> watch



Oh ya, I know that one. This one's a Tom Anderson but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## narad

Whelp, no rest for the wicked...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> Yea, not the vibe I get. Mixing blocks of different sizes is just bad aesthetics. It reminds me of when people take photos of floor tiles and there's like 100 perfectly arranged floor tiles and then there's just that...one... that breaks the whole pattern. In ESPs case, breaking the pattern just to throw their brand up there again, when it's like a foot away from another one of their logos, is not a sufficiently good excuse IMO.
> 
> 
> I basically do....it's ridiculous. I keep making stupid purchases under the "It'll all work out when I find a bigger apartment" logic, but I've been apartment hunting for like 8 months. If this was London I'd have it sorted in a week but in Tokyo looking for a new place is ridiculous. 99% of things are irrelevant, whenever you find something there's already applications in from people who haven't even viewed it, and then if you're a foreigner like 4 out of 5 of your applications get rejected because of it. Basically every usable inch of this apartment's been allocated, and that still means there's a Herbert flight case blocking my entrance, a Mesa 4x12 blocking my fridge door from opening, and some other guitars in hard cases blocking the kitchen table chair.
> 
> Someday!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya, I know that one. This one's a Tom Anderson but I see where you're coming from.



All of this and the various events as of late with your buying escapades seem like they would make a great Slice Of Life manga. Need to add in a slight Sci Fi element somewhere and a quirky pseudo-harem. Did you ever make more headway on the robot based knob turning deal you were working on?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Add a Psykes to that list now.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> All of this and the various events as of late with your buying escapades seem like they would make a great Slice Of Life manga. Need to add in a slight Sci Fi element somewhere and a quirky pseudo-harem. Did you ever make more headway on the robot based knob turning deal you were working on?


Instead of leaving work to come home to some awkward situation with girls, I leave work to come home to... a second job! Now that's a premise for a boring manga 

Yea, I mean the robot knob turning thing is basically working but I have to admit there's a lot of startup cost so I don't really imagine anyone else bothering to use it much. I have better ideas for newer "hardware" -- my previous stuff was printed using resin printers and would often distort too much for engineering purposes, and the post-processing just sucked to spend 40 minutes cleaning and curing to find that parts aren't fitting together appropriately. I've just been thinking this week to sell mine and buy a filament based printer because I have some cool LCDs so I colud basically make it like a triaxis.

I've been focusing more on VSTs for the same thing, just out of convenience. I have some code that will sweep through knob configurations and "reamp" a VST, basically sampling it at a ton of points, so I can really quickly create data for machine learning amp sounds. I probably just need a few weeks to tidy up some stuff before I put that out there, but I'll also put out the dataset of sweeping various popular plugins, and people can build their own VSTs with it. I also bought an FM3 just to sweep its sounds, but I haven't gotten a spare weekend to learn how to set it up for it. I guess map the limited user definable MIDI commands to B/M/T/Pres/Gain, then manually setup presets with just a singe amp or effect block, then script through changing them from my laptop. I wrote that already for the chase bliss mk II -- kind of cool to see all the sliders going as it collects data -- but I'm actually not sure people want any mk II sounds on their own.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Grabbed a capo and some strings for my Eclipse with my D'Addario points.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Add a Psykes to that list now.



I have a pair sitting at home just haven't had time to install them... and keep eyeing a black LPC on my local Craigslist and thinking it would be cool to buy it and do a full Sykes style vs putting them in my silverburst


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I have a pair sitting at home just haven't had time to install them... and keep eyeing a black LPC on my local Craigslist and thinking it would be cool to buy it and do a full Sykes style vs putting them in my silverburst


FUck it, let's go full Whitesnake. 

Except for me it'll be in a Tele Deluxe soooo

Honestly I woulda had them sooner, but I've lost track with so I didn't realize they were officially released a week ago.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've read mixed things; either it was the main guitar for MoP or just a backup for the '84. But on tour he did drop it down a step and a half (yes he was doing that even in 1986 ) and used it only for Thing.



Hetfield said in the big MOP book that came out a few years ago that the Gibson Explorer (which would have had stock DF) sounded better than the King V so he used the Gibson to track the album. The photos with the King V have caused a lot of confusion. I've seen youtube videos of people trying to get the MOP tone with Jackson Vs and it keeps getting repeated that he used the Jackson but it's wrong. At most he used the Jackson for a few parts. I see now the Ola video where he tries to get the MOP tone has almost a million views and a white pointy V in the thumbnail. Cringe. And other stuff like cab isn't even close either. Welcome to the age of social media, where the truth doesn't matter, only clicks and likes.

Hetfield might have done a track with one of Kirk's guitars though, because that's something they would do. I'm not sure if they did that for MOP though. Maybe.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

That came out a bit harsh, I wrote it before having breakfast.


----------



## narad

Man, this thing doesn't fit any of my Horizons because the space between the HB ring and floyd is too small. Didn't want to put it on this guitar, but it's done:







Very sensitive to the height. GK3s are radiused too which kind of sucks.


----------



## sleewell

I just bought a novation circuit tracks.


Should be fun to pair w my microfreak.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sometime soon I wanna get a Digitech Freqout. Had one a long time ago and kinda miss it


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Steve’s Special/Air Norton combo. Figured since I already have an evolution neck pickup in my Strat I could just swap it in to the RG if I don’t dig the Air Norton.



Finally got the pickups (SS was on special order and took a few weeks). Now to find a time when I'm not dead tired and not in the mood to rip apart my 550 and put these in lol. Really wish these were going in to something with rear-mounted electronics that are infinitely easier to swap, but oh well, sick tones shall be mine soon enough


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't need a Deluxe Tele but I've had the Squier CV 70s chewing at the back of my mind for like.... months now.



That the regular CV70s or the Thinline? I'm taking a ride later this week to shoot out a Thinline vs. Cabronita to finally figure out if I need a baritone or not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> That the regular CV70s or the Thinline? I'm taking a ride later this week to shoot out a Thinline vs. Cabronita to finally figure out if I need a baritone or not.


The regular one. In white


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The regular one. In white



Gotcha, I'm a sucker for the big block at the moment so I'm looking at the TL to make a "LPC Custom" as a Tele; which is the same GAS I had shortly after picking up my Contemporary series


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

krautster krautster krautster

Spent a year in high gain land since getting my CU24 + AxeFx but it's time to bust back out the 1x10 + pedalboard and jump back on the indie alternative train


----------



## technomancer

Going to be a good couple of weeks...




Really wasn't expecting both of the guitars on order to be done this month much less before Christmas so bonus!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

technomancer said:


> Going to be a good couple of weeks...
> 
> View attachment 117956
> 
> 
> Really wasn't expecting both of the guitars on order to be done this month much less before Christmas so bonus!



You're making me wanna get an one of my RG get a full Big Trouble In Little China finish.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You're making me wanna get an one of my RG get a full Big Trouble In Little China finish.



I was thinking this, but on a Soloist body. 

The Escape From New York cover/poster would look awesome on an Explorer/Kelly body too.


----------



## technomancer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You're making me wanna get an one of my RG get a full Big Trouble In Little China finish.





Kyle Jordan said:


> I was thinking this, but on a Soloist body.
> 
> The Escape From New York cover/poster would look awesome on an Explorer/Kelly body too.



Patience guys, got to have something to do next year  

Next up is an HSS strat that is either going to be purple sparkle or sunburst heavy relic, haven't decided which yet. I've got everything but the neck for that one but am not shipping / ordering anything until after the holidays at this point. I'm actually nervous about both of these coming in December as the shipping companies get extra breaky at this time of year...


----------



## narad

Time to try a new brand:


----------



## Wiltonauer

Bad Horsie Classic


----------



## LCW

KHDK LCFR v2


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of grabbing two EMG HZ S1s and two EMG HZ S2s for two of my Strats. I'd likely pair them as EMG HZ H3A/S1/S1 and EMG HZ H2A/S2/S2. Unfortunately, the HZ stuff seems to be in only one color aside from the metalworks types.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Just found this beautiful B-stock Solar, this puppy is getting a new home soon.


----------



## technomancer

My wife got me an FF-1Y for my birthday so I think I'm going to finally put a pedal board together since I have a bunch of pedals sitting around... so of course ordered jacks and cables from redco to put together a bunch of patch cables.


----------



## rokket2005

This one is incredible


----------



## Mourguitars

My All Access foot controller that had the ripple on the screen doesn't display now , but it switches stuff on and off in the patches 

So These are $299 from the same guy on ebay that i bought the pre Amps from so i snagged one up...i need one so...

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> My All Access foot controller that had the ripple on the screen doesn't display now , but it switches stuff on and off in the patches
> 
> So These are $299 from the same guy on ebay that i bought the pre Amps from so i snagged one up...i need one so...
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 118053


What preamps did you get?


----------



## budda

I have a 12-54 wound third set for my lp that was gonna go to B, but I may just throw it on the S2 to use up and find a 3-pack of the 11-54 plain third I actually wanted


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What preamps did you get?



I bought the Black plate and the Plexi valve sonics when they were blowing them out a few years back....they have nothing new unfortunately 

Fret heads on his ebay listing only has the Midi Raider a bunch of David Gilmore 10 pk strings and the Pedalpatchmate8 .....Rocktron well is .....?

Redone my rack today., made room for a shelf so that i can put the Syn 1 on ..man thats a lot of work making new wiring , dont know why i used those Alum screws ...they strip out then you have to drill them out , gheez ...sure am glad i like tools and have the right ones for the right job ! lol

I did buy some Bare Knuckles True Grit Tele pickup set on Reverb for a steal...be here Monday 

Mike


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Picked up a blue sparkle Woodcutter from Big Ear. Love my vintage RAT but it is not exactly conducive to pedalboard mounting.


----------



## laxu

Bought a used Strymon Compadre. It's pretty expensive for essentially a "utility" pedal but will simplify my pedalboard as I could get rid of my loop switcher now if I want to. I was ho-hum about the boost initially but it actually sounds really good. I'll probably leave the Studio compressor on at all times for just a tiny bit of transparent compression.

My pedalboard will be about 90% Strymon now. Compadre -> Zelzah -> Riverside -> Amp input. Fx loop -> Gigrig Wetter Box with Nightsky/Volante in parallel.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> I bought the Black plate and the Plexi valve sonics when they were blowing them out a few years back....they have nothing new unfortunately
> 
> Fret heads on his ebay listing only has the Midi Raider a bunch of David Gilmore 10 pk strings and the Pedalpatchmate8 .....Rocktron well is .....?
> 
> Redone my rack today., made room for a shelf so that i can put the Syn 1 on ..man thats a lot of work making new wiring , dont know why i used those Alum screws ...they strip out then you have to drill them out , gheez ...sure am glad i like tools and have the right ones for the right job ! lol
> 
> I did buy some Bare Knuckles True Grit Tele pickup set on Reverb for a steal...be here Monday
> 
> Mike


They planned to release all four of those. The plexi one from Rocktron barely got released, and then they had to sell them off at a deep discount. Pretty disappointing. I'm not sure I would've bought the entire set at $2.8k (about $700 a pop if memory serves), but I was still interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Attempt #2 on an analog Boss CE5, this time an earlier blue label.. Got it for peanuts because the battery clip was fucked. BUT HE CLAIMS the DC power works.

Then again the last guy claimed mine worked perfectly fine, and... well...


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Attempt #2 on an analog Boss CE5, this time an earlier blue label.. Got it for peanuts because the battery clip was fucked. BUT HE CLAIMS the DC power works.
> 
> Then again the last guy claimed mine worked perfectly fine, and... well...


Battery clip is easy to fix if you can solder.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Battery clip is easy to fix if you can solder.


Won't even bother. I only use DC power.


----------



## narad

It's another Horizon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> It's another Horizon.


----------



## mlp187

mlp187 said:


> Ok, small update regarding my new rack setup, will post pics when finished.
> I’ve acquired the following:
> Rocktron Velocity 100LTD
> Rocktron Widowmaker
> dbx 215s eq
> Radial power conditioner
> Rack ears for my Quilter Mach 3
> 
> I also ordered a de Lisle preamp switcher which should arrive sometime next week.
> 
> Then I have to decide on arrangement - I want two 4U cabinets for portability.
> 
> I would also like to add that the Rocktron components alone sound fucking nuts. I’m genuinely shocked by how great it sounds. Wish I would have tried this stuff out sooner.


So… I’m done:


The Ganiac 2 is actually very good, and the Widowmaker is my favorite source of dirt.
The Quilter is actually mind-blowing when running the effects-send into the power amp. I’m so stoked on this setup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mlp187 said:


> So… I’m done:
> View attachment 118074
> 
> The Ganiac 2 is actually very good, and the Widowmaker is my favorite source of dirt.
> The Quilter is actually mind-blowing when running the effects-send into the power amp. I’m so stoked on this setup.


How would you describe the Widowmaker? There's jack shit online abot it.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How would you describe the Widowmaker? There's jack shit online abot it.


Yeah I get the feeling Rocktron is on the edge of not existing. It was definitely a gamble on my part.

Nice and tight w/ the gain set to 11:00 and below (this still a ton of gain). It has lots of low end, but it can be dialed back. The high end ranges from too little to ear-splitting. There is lots of room to dial in a tight and juicy tone. The clean channel sounds pretty damn good too.
I like to set up the dirty channel to sound like Master of Puppets era Metallica, but it also does Chaosphere and Obzen tones very well too.

I should mention this is switching between an M80M, the LTD, the Kiesel, and my Eclipse w/ the 77/66 set.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mlp187 said:


> Yeah I get the feeling Rocktron is on the edge of not existing. It was definitely a gamble on my part.
> 
> Nice and tight w/ the gain set to 11:00 and below (this still a ton of gain). It has lots of low end, but it can be dialed back. The high end ranges from too little to ear-splitting. There is lots of room to dial in a tight and juicy tone. The clean channel sounds pretty damn good too.
> I like to set up the dirty channel to sound like Master of Puppets era Metallica, but it also does Chaosphere and Obzen tones very well too.
> 
> I should mention this is switching between an M80M, the LTD, the Kiesel, and my Eclipse w/ the 77/66 set.


I think they just barely exist as is, hence why the 4 preamps they were supposed to release didn't really happen. One got released, I think a second started production, and I'm not sure what happened to the other two.


----------



## Seabeast2000

mlp187 said:


> So… I’m done:
> View attachment 118074
> 
> The Ganiac 2 is actually very good, and the Widowmaker is my favorite source of dirt.
> The Quilter is actually mind-blowing when running the effects-send into the power amp. I’m so stoked on this setup.



Your Tone Station is inspring. Is that a converted closet or bar or something?


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they just barely exist as is, hence why the 4 preamps they were supposed to release didn't really happen. One got released, I think a second started production, and I'm not sure what happened to the other two.



Ever since GHS acquired Rocktron they had no new R&D, plus Fractal and Modeling is the new new....nothing left but a lot of cool memories of a few good decades of products, i have a rack full of them !

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think they just barely exist as is, hence why the 4 preamps they were supposed to release didn't really happen. One got released, I think a second started production, and I'm not sure what happened to the other two.


Only two saw the light of day. The Plexi and Fender one. Other two (Vox and Mesa) got quietly shelved.


Mourguitars said:


> Ever since GHS acquired Rocktron they had no new R&D, plus Fractal and Modeling is the new new....nothing left but a lot of cool memories of a few good decades of products, i have a rack full of them !
> 
> Mike


A lot of the key guys left for ISP and other companies... Kinda funny because now ISP themselves is seeming more and more quiet these days.


----------



## Mourguitars

Put a SSL6 in the bridge and a SSL2 RW in the middle that came in friday and left the fat 50 in the neck ....Sounds great and great combo for the Strat

I can tell a difference between the USA and MIM Strat, just the over all feel , weight and playability over all

Using the clean channel on the Kartakou preamp, i took the JJ 12ax7's out and put in some Gold Lions i bought years ago ....I have to wire the Rocktron valve sonic Black Plate back in the Patch8 and give that a whirl

Mike


----------



## mlp187

Seabeast2000 said:


> Your Tone Station is inspring. Is that a converted closet or bar or something?


Ha, thanks! I like the name Tone Station. 
It’s a strange in-set location on a wall that makes no sense to me. We were either going to knock the wall out or… put up some gear!


----------



## MatrixClaw

I didn't even know Rocktron was still in business. I thought they closed down long before I owned the Gainiac 2 like 10 years ago


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MatrixClaw said:


> I didn't even know Rocktron was still in business. I thought they closed down long before I owned the Gainiac 2 like 10 years ago


Eeeehhhhhh.... kinda doubt they got much going on these days.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

And I preordered an H90, which CME says should ship by Tuesday.


----------



## runbirdman

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> And I preordered an H90, which CME says should ship by Tuesday.


I preordered from Sweetwater on 11/22. I was initially given a mid-December ETA but I got pushed back to early January. Hopefully, they starting units back in stock soon.


----------



## StevenC

I think I'm past my buying gear because I want to use it phase and into my buying gear because I want to look at it phase.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bought 2 Marshall Supervibe chorus pedals for like... nothing. Claims it's for parts. From a seller on Mercari that didn't seem to be a musician of any kind so I hope it's just ignorance on his part and they work fine.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> I think I'm past my buying gear because I want to use it phase and into my buying gear because I want to look at it phase.



But you've been buying leqtique for forever.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> But you've been buying leqtique for forever.


That's what solidified it. I've been home over a week and haven't plugged in any of the gear.


----------



## Matt08642

Just ordered a Sonic Research ST-300 Mini to replace my coffee-soaked Boss TU3. I'm genuinely excited to intonate my guitars with it 

I'm considering ordering a 7 string set of DiMarzio Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker pickups for my 7620. I like the original "New 7" pickups well enough, but I just feel like a change. Anyone tried the Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker 7 set?


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> That's what solidified it. I've been home over a week and haven't plugged in any of the gear.



Maybe you could just buy NFTs of gear from now on


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Maybe you could just buy NFTs of gear from now on


I may be an idiot, but I'm no sucker.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

StevenC said:


> I think I'm past my buying gear because I want to use it phase and into my buying gear because I want to look at it phase.



I find myself slipping in to this far too often. I see all of these guitars and come up with ideas upon ideas for guitars and then I play my stuff and it’s “You already have this covered and you can’t really ogle the damn thing while you play.”

Now that I have a spring loaded expression pedal, I’ve even made headway to replicating a tremolo with it. May have worked my way out of buying a new H/08.


----------



## narad

The shitty thing about having cool guitars in Tokyo is there's not even space to look at them. I have to devolve past someone who buys gear to look at it, into buying gear to have it as a line in a spreadsheet and the potential to play it if I'm willing to put in 15 minutes of prep time to get it out, and and again to put it away.


----------



## MatrixClaw

StevenC said:


> I think I'm past my buying gear because I want to use it phase and into my buying gear because I want to look at it phase.


Welcome to the club


----------



## KentBrockman

Matt08642 said:


> Just ordered a Sonic Research ST-300 Mini to replace my coffee-soaked Boss TU3. I'm genuinely excited to intonate my guitars with it
> 
> I'm considering ordering a 7 string set of DiMarzio Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker pickups for my 7620. I like the original "New 7" pickups well enough, but I just feel like a change. Anyone tried the Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker 7 set?


I have the Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker 7 set in my RG1527. I like them because I think they sound super clear from what I recall (I have not played that guitar in over a year).


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

I've joined the queue for the H90 as well. Early Dec date has been pushed to this week. If the date moves again, I will cancel and pick one up when they are in stock and have had more time to work through the early life bugs


----------



## Pippo

I just bought a TC Corona Mini Chorus to use in the FX loop of my Headrush.
The built-in chorus pedals are the only thing I don’t like about the unit.

For next year I plan on getting another trem equipped six string, but I’m not sure yet, which one. Probably gonna end up with another Ibby Prestige. Though the Charvel DK Nova and Jackson Dinky Ash (the green one) look really nice, too.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Looking at inexpensive MIDI controllers with pitch and mod wheels. I finally sat down with my spring loaded Mission Engineering expression pedal and am getting good results with the Axe Fx as a tremolo replacement. I still want something I can control with my hand though, so I'm going to try the pitch/mod wheel route. 

I think I have this figured out to my liking. Kind of talked myself out of going for an Aristides H/08 build with a trem now though. 

May still take advantage of the less money down before the price hike and get my second 080R.


----------



## oniduder

kaos hatred custom head and paraeq plus plus plus incoming


----------



## youngthrasher9

I really wonder why I keep buying excess rig stuff. I have a full stack, technically, that I can’t play both cabs with because one is a different impedance. I’m wondering if I shouldn’t dump a cab and use that to fund a new amp or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Debating on nabbing an L500XL/L500R set since Wilde is doing their holiday sale on a set.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Debating on nabbing an L500XL/L500R set since Wilde is doing their holiday sale on a set.


$110? Holy shit!


----------



## budda

youngthrasher9 said:


> I really wonder why I keep buying excess rig stuff. I have a full stack, technically, that I can’t play both cabs with because one is a different impedance. I’m wondering if I shouldn’t dump a cab and use that to fund a new amp or something.


Dump cab get fm3 for effects ??? Profit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> $110? Holy shit!


The options are more limited, but still. That's a fucking steal.


----------



## youngthrasher9

budda said:


> Dump cab get fm3 for effects ??? Profit


That’s a massive +cash deal on my end but I have been thinking about a low volume/headphone rig if I get this job where I might be per diem most nights.


----------



## narad

Dude I cannot get a fuckin break at all. Well, not the right kind anyway:


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Damn...

Can't even meme on it at this point. At least that seems kind of like a relatively easy fix, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Damn...
> 
> Can't even meme on it at this point. At least that seems kind of like a relatively easy fix, unless I'm missing something.



If they pay for it, it's all okay. But ya, there's the quick fix where there's a bunch of lines in the binding and stuff, and then there's the correct way that requires a lot more work, taking the binding off from down around the nut


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

dammit dude, H90 pushed out to next year. Might pick up an LVX or Microcosm to play with in the mean time.


----------



## Mourguitars

Put my Bare Knuckles True Grit tele pickups in ....they sound pretty fantastic, balanced , not too much on the low end as well as the highs.....Im pretty impressed !

Mike


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> dammit dude, H90 pushed out to next year. Might pick up an LVX or Microcosm to play with in the mean time.


I'm waiting to hear if mine has been pushed out. Supposed to ship soon.

If it does get pushed out, I will leave it until spring summer and avoid the earlier adopter issues


----------



## narad

narad said:


> Dude I cannot get a fuckin break at all. Well, not the right kind anyway:



Okay, happy-ish ending for this one. Will get back enough that it will go ~1/3-1/4 of the way towards refinish which I would probably have done anyway, and can fix this in the process.


----------



## BabUShka

Hotone Ampero. 

I've had many different POD's over the last 15 years, even HD. HX Stomp. Mooer Preamp Live. 
Feeling like everybody is gettive massive sounds with Stomp and simular products, I just didnt manage to get the sound that I wanted for my use (headphones 90% of the time..). Probably my fault, but I've always wanted to try the Hotone Ampero. Thats why I sold the HX Stomp now and Im closing a deal on the Ampero. Small, cute device - 9VDC driven. Hope it will give me what I need, if not - the chase continues to NUX.


----------



## Tree

BabUShka said:


> Hotone Ampero.
> 
> I've had many different POD's over the last 15 years, even HD. HX Stomp. Mooer Preamp Live.
> Feeling like everybody is gettive massive sounds with Stomp and simular products, I just didnt manage to get the sound that I wanted for my use (headphones 90% of the time..). Probably my fault, but I've always wanted to try the Hotone Ampero. Thats why I sold the HX Stomp now and Im closing a deal on the Ampero. Small, cute device - 9VDC driven. Hope it will give me what I need, if not - the chase continues to NUX.


If memory serves, the NUX modelers have some headphone issues so it may be best to avoid them so you don’t waste your time. That is, if you’re unhappy with the Ampero when it arrives. I think @HeHasTheJazzHands has experience with them?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a Fender Player Stratocaster body in Capri orange, Player maple freboard neck, and locking Fender tuners. Fingers crossed it won't be a pain in the ass. 

Thinking of putting a black pickguard DG20 with white pickups/control knobs on it.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bought a Fender Player Stratocaster body in Capri orange, Player maple freboard neck, and locking Fender tuners. Fingers crossed it won't be a pain in the ass.
> 
> Thinking of putting a black pickguard DG20 with white pickups/control knobs on it.



Guitar builds are ALWAYS a pain in the ass  The good part is having a great guitar that's exactly what you wanted at the end...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Guitar builds are ALWAYS a pain in the ass  The good part is having a great guitar that's exactly what you wanted at the end...


I'm just hoping that since they are both from the Player series, the body and neck will meet up without any major hassles.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tree said:


> If memory serves, the NUX modelers have some headphone issues so it may be best to avoid them so you don’t waste your time. That is, if you’re unhappy with the Ampero when it arrives. I think @HeHasTheJazzHands has experience with them?


The MG300 had headphone impedence issues. Would cause low impedance headphones to clip and sound thin. allegedly they fixed this with an update that lets you control the unit master volume.
The MG30 doesn't have this issue but I didn't jive with it.


----------



## BMFan30

sleewell said:


> View attachment 118238


Nice man, congrats! Looks very cool. You do some sort of ambient, industrial, electronic or experimental work? Haven't ever seen one of these before but it looks very portable to throw into your existing rig.






Like if you were to make yourself a custom synth/modular suitcase like I've seen on other forums where users will lug that hard shell suitcase outdoors and do some dark ambient session somewhere with field recordings on their mic into some small 8 track & minisynths controlled via midi. Crafty, what some people come up with nowadays.


----------



## sleewell

BMFan30 said:


> Nice man, congrats! Looks very cool. You do some sort of ambient, industrial, electronic or experimental work? Haven't ever seen one of these before but it looks very portable to throw into your existing rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like if you were to make yourself a custom synth/modular suitcase like I've seen on other forums where users will lug that hard shell suitcase outdoors and do some dark ambient session somewhere with field recordings on their mic into some small 8 track & synths. Craft what some people come up with nowadays.





that's pretty awesome!

i dabble lol. wouldn't say its anything but a fun way to waste time at this point but I am learning and having fun. i am trying to create dark ambient stuff to put between our songs so they flow into each other without much dead air. right now just learning how stuff works and how to create sounds that match our actual songs.

at our rehearsal space i have 2 4x12s side by side. one has my amp on top and on top of the other i have an arturia microfreak and novation circuit tracks. the tracks has room for one more synth so something like the west pest could be pretty sweet.


----------



## budda

Too good for an ehx freeze I see


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

The Thing Upstairs said:


> I'm waiting to hear if mine has been pushed out. Supposed to ship soon.
> 
> If it does get pushed out, I will leave it until spring summer and avoid the earlier adopter issues


A few stores listed them in stock on Tuesday so I was hopeful CME would get theirs in as well, but they did not. By the time they sent out the message on Wed they were all gone except one at Gear Hero, which I bought and then canceled my preorder.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Waiting for this beauty to be done


----------



## BMFan30

sleewell said:


> that's pretty awesome!
> 
> i dabble lol. wouldn't say its anything but a fun way to waste time at this point but I am learning and having fun. i am trying to create dark ambient stuff to put between our songs so they flow into each other without much dead air. right now just learning how stuff works and how to create sounds that match our actual songs.
> 
> at our rehearsal space i have 2 4x12s side by side. one has my amp on top and on top of the other i have an arturia microfreak and novation circuit tracks. the tracks has room for one more synth so something like the west pest could be pretty sweet.


That's awesome man, best of luck to you and your band! Never though to put my synths through an amp so thanks for that idea. Sounds like some Sunn O))) type of shit you have going on there with a bassy drone synth patch endlessly rumbling your practice space out of 2 massive cabs!

Yeah some people get very creative within just small space without compromising anything in sound quality. Long gone are days when you have to lug around a pickup truck sized synth around to a gig. Guitars are going that way too with more ergonomics with higher fret access and less body making them lighter and more portable.

I fuck around with reverse enginering my own synth patches in various genres and making some electronic music, dark ambient included for several years now. For longer pad/atmospheric/fx type sounds that are more like long drawn out drones then choose whatever oscillator you want and program them an octave apart from each other. Probably choose a sine wave for the lower bass octave, and whatever else for the higher one. Sines give that sub bass chesplate feel in ya nuts cause they are rounder and cleaner wave shapes with less harmonics so it will put a subwoofer to work.

Then in the envelopes/ADSR section treat those oscillators with longer swells on the attack so the sound comes in slower like a pad and push your release out further too so it doesn't let go of the sound as suddenly and lets the tail linger around longer. So the attack and release knob are further to the right on the synth itself and the decay + sustain to your liking depending on your attack and release.

Also delay and reverb love those sounds. If you have a synth or pedal, plugin with an XY pad then these types of sounds can sound even more mindlblowing by panning from one sound to another in a fluid morphing manner. Sorry I rambled but I really love digging around in electronics for hours!


----------



## BMFan30

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Waiting for this beauty to be done
> 
> View attachment 118300


Beautiful! Can't wait for you to recieve it as well! Sorry for my ignorance but what's this body shape called?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

BMFan30 said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait for you to recieve it as well! Sorry for my ignorance but what's this body shape called?


Thanks man, really looking forward to it. This is an Explorer type guitar, but it's not exactly a Gibson Explorer, but more of a Kenneth Lawrence Explorer. A bit sharper and a bit more sleek. And a bit more customized by me.


----------



## BabUShka

Tree said:


> If memory serves, the NUX modelers have some headphone issues so it may be best to avoid them so you don’t waste your time. That is, if you’re unhappy with the Ampero when it arrives. I think @HeHasTheJazzHands has experience with them?


Thanks for the heads up! Ill keep that in mind


----------



## BMFan30

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Thanks man, really looking forward to it. This is an Explorer type guitar, but it's not exactly a Gibson Explorer, but more of a Kenneth Lawrence Explorer. A bit sharper and a bit more sleek. And a bit more customized by me.


Thanks a lot man, I knew it was something like that. Was right on the tip of my tongue, remm reading it earlier this week on here but forgot to save the post like I usually do when i find useful info.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> A few stores listed them in stock on Tuesday so I was hopeful CME would get theirs in as well, but they did not. By the time they sent out the message on Wed they were all gone except one at Gear Hero, which I bought and then canceled my preorder.



Similar experience here. Came in stock in another music store and left it. Went within an hour or two and then the listings for an extra 30% on eBay started...

My pre-order should ship today. If it doesn't I'll bin it for the time being


----------



## Choop

Starting to yearn for a cool vintage style amp again to play with my current band. The other guitarist is using a Fender Super Reverb, and gets additional drive from a Browne Protein pedal. I think something more British-voiced would be cool, so I'm looking at Vox (again) or Orange as options. I'm even considering a Bassman ( I know, not exactly British) or Marshall JTM, but haven't seen many great deals come up for those locally.


----------



## technomancer

Cobalt drill bits and a cobalt stepped bit because stainless steel chassis are a bitch 

Bonus fun on this project as the pre-drilled holes for the board won't work with the transformer set I am using so I get to redrill those too


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Gonna go pick up a keyboard MIDI controller today because I woke up a few days ago with the idea that I *need* to make some synthwave


----------



## Choop

Does anyone here have experience playing with different speaker combinations in a Vox AC30? I'm familiar with the amp when played through Celestion Alnico Blues, but curious about playing with higher wattage speakers like a G12H-75 Creamback maybe paired with something else. The Blues do sound good in Vox amps though, that's for sure.


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Finally got the pickups (SS was on special order and took a few weeks). Now to find a time when I'm not dead tired and not in the mood to rip apart my 550 and put these in lol. Really wish these were going in to something with rear-mounted electronics that are infinitely easier to swap, but oh well, sick tones shall be mine soon enough



And they're in!




As expected, the absolute worst part was getting the pickguard back on without a wire springing out of place and preventing everything from seating correctly 

The pickups themselves sound great, made the right choice with the Steve's Special which sounds massive. The Air Norton neck is also great, and really different sounding from my Evo and Dimarzio/IBZ neck pickups.

I made a mistake wiring though, position 4 should be split middle and inner neck, but right now mines split middle and outer neck. I never use that position so I'm just gonna keep it that way till it bothers me lol. Now just waiting on a DiMarzio ClipLock strap for it to finally match the others.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

Whoop whoop, H90 has landed!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp ended up doing like I said I did. Ended up getting BOTH an Ibanez CS505 and a BCL Bi Chorus.


----------



## Elric

Tree said:


> If memory serves, the NUX modelers have some headphone issues so it may be best to avoid them so you don’t waste your time. That is, if you’re unhappy with the Ampero when it arrives. I think @HeHasTheJazzHands has experience with them?


Hate to say it but downgrading to a lower tier product when you found something higher end unsatisfying makes zero sense. Probably should have looked at other stuff that is at the same tier but different (Fractal, Kemper, Neural, VSTs) instead of a cheap low end unit with good cosmetics that is basically a knock off of the thing you had.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elric said:


> Hate to say it but downgrading to a lower tier product when you found something higher end unsatisfying makes zero sense. Probably should have looked at other stuff that is at the same tier but different (Fractal, Kemper, Neural, VSTs) instead of a cheap low end unit with good cosmetics.



The HX stuff sounded much better than the Nux stuff in my experience, so I can verify this. I never tried the Hotone Ampero, but it does sound better than the other low-budget modelers out there judging by videos. 

On the other hand, Hotone pedals apparently have issues with DSP. The Amperos seem to max out DSP quite easily.


----------



## Tree

Elric said:


> Hate to say it but downgrading to a lower tier product when you found something higher end unsatisfying makes zero sense. Probably should have looked at other stuff that is at the same tier but different (Fractal, Kemper, Neural, VSTs) instead of a cheap low end unit with good cosmetics that is basically a knock off of the thing you had.


Yeah, I did the opposite. I went from the HX Stomp to the Helix LT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tree said:


> Yeah, I did the opposite. I went from the HX Stomp to the Helix LT


Wise choice
I'm happy with my Stomp XL at the moment. If I ever upgrade, it'll either be the full-sized Helix or whatever replaces it in the future.


----------



## Zado

A Victoria tweed or a Silverface.


----------



## Tree

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wise choice
> I'm happy with my Stomp XL at the moment. If I ever upgrade, it'll either be the full-sized Helix or whatever replaces it in the future.


I was initially a bit skeptical since they share the same DNA, but I’m so happy with it. The extra DSP makes a huge difference. If and when they make it’s successor I’m jumping on board.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tree said:


> I was initially a bit skeptical since they share the same DNA, but I’m so happy with it. The extra DSP makes a huge difference. If and when they make it’s successor I’m jumping on board.


Oh yeah I'm running into block limits, but I have some external pedals to fix that  They;re pedals I find the Helix can't 100% nail anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The neck and body from Stratosphere showed up today. It was quite tight and snug, but it went together fine. Need to wait for some 5 pin quick connect cables to show up from EMG so I can put everything together.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Finally ordered the 3 Dimarzios (2 Satch Tracks and a Fred) for my AZ and sent one of my RGs for a 13-24 fret scalloping. 

While I've never asked Mad Hatter to get a custom solderless kit, I'm seriously contemplating it for the AZ. A Terminator kit that incorporates the current Alter Switch but with an independent bridge coil tap and a high pass filter like in the EVO. Might be asking a lot but worth looking into...


----------



## MatrixClaw

Think I'm gonna buy one of those ToneX Capture devices and capture all the amps I keep buying and selling, so I can actually A/B the next one against the last one and actually know for certain if it's better or worse without having to spend a ton of money on a Kemper or QC


----------



## BabUShka

Elric said:


> Hate to say it but downgrading to a lower tier product when you found something higher end unsatisfying makes zero sense. Probably should have looked at other stuff that is at the same tier but different (Fractal, Kemper, Neural, VSTs) instead of a cheap low end unit with good cosmetics that is basically a knock off of the thing you had.



I degraded from HX Stomp to Ampero. For now Im really digging the Ampero.. Simple to use directly through the touch screen, a lot of options for pedals, amps and cabs. Sounds good too. Spot on for me.. 

My main issue with the HX was that everybody seemed to get great sounds out of it, except me..  For some weird reasons I could barely hear the differanse between the high gain amps in HX..


----------



## ConnorK

BabUShka said:


> I degraded from HX Stomp to Ampero. For now Im really digging the Ampero.. Simple to use directly through the touch screen, a lot of options for pedals, amps and cabs. Sounds good too. Spot on for me..
> 
> My main issue with the HX was that everybody seemed to get great sounds out of it, except me..  For some weird reasons I could barely hear the differanse between the high gain amps in HX..


Was looking at that pink Ampero for a bit and recently it seems like an amazing purchase for me. I have been using my ZOOM G1X4 for a while, but shortly after getting the ZOOM focused on plugins for digital fx/modeling. However, I now want a good portable multi-fx/modeling unit. Seems like it's a big step up and hearing someone "real" (not a youtuber) talk about it positively might have been enough to push me to buy it after the holidays.


----------



## BabUShka

ConnorK said:


> Was looking at that pink Ampero for a bit and recently it seems like an amazing purchase for me. I have been using my ZOOM G1X4 for a while, but shortly after getting the ZOOM focused on plugins for digital fx/modeling. However, I now want a good portable multi-fx/modeling unit. Seems like it's a big step up and hearing someone "real" (not a youtuber) talk about it positively might have been enough to push me to buy it after the holidays.



Im digging it! Just keep in mind that the modelling is probably better in HX, according to most users. I would assume that the statistics dont lie. I just fell for the simplicity of the Ampero, being able to edit patches easily without tools directly on the screen - and the big library of amps and cabs. And the headphone out which I use in 99% of the cases sounds great to me. The pink one is really nice in terms of design! And the unit is very slim and small.


----------



## budda

Bought two sets of strings, SG Special will go down to B with the lp standard and restring the poor S2.

If next gen ever got the sd90 top locking tuners in stock I would order 3 sets.


----------



## ConnorK

BabUShka said:


> Im digging it! Just keep in mind that the modelling is probably better in HX, according to most users. I would assume that the statistics dont lie. I just fell for the simplicity of the Ampero, being able to edit patches easily without tools directly on the screen - and the big library of amps and cabs. And the headphone out which I use in 99% of the cases sounds great to me. The pink one is really nice in terms of design! And the unit is very slim and small.


Alright. I'll see if any shops near me have it and if so I'll check it out for sure. And in all honesty, since I really want it as a decent headphone amp or to put before a small amp for practice at home/in class I don't need the _best _amp models, just enough to satisfy what I want then and there lol. Thank you!


----------



## budda

Found a very cool Horizon and a buddy can ship. But I need my SG standard to sell.


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Found a very cool Horizon and a buddy can ship. But I need my SG standard to sell.



Linky link


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Linky link


 let me see if the sudden GAS gets into the evening. 

Comes with gigbag not a case which seems kinda odd for a standard series?


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> let me see if the sudden GAS gets into the evening.
> 
> Comes with gigbag not a case which seems kinda odd for a standard series?



Actually most of the Japan stuff comes with gigbags in Japan now, has for several years.

At least post a photo, inquiring minds want to know what it looks like


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Actually most of the Japan stuff comes with gigbags in Japan now, has for several years.
> 
> At least post a photo, inquiring minds want to know what it looks like


When Im done work 

This is a 97.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Really thinking about getting an ISP Theta pedal... Again.


----------



## budda

I've bought 5 black guitars this year and it's the right bridge, you can see why I'm interested 

@technomancer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> I've bought 5 black guitars this year and it's the right bridge, you can see why I'm interested
> 
> @technomancer


bro you're stealing @narad 's flow.


----------



## budda

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> bro you're stealing @narad 's flow.


I did almost tag him. I feel like this isnt what he goes for haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> I did almost tag him. I feel like this isnt what he goes for haha.


Needs a fancy top, pointy stock, and trem.


----------



## narad

Almost all of mine are black, too  But ya, never got on with the cockstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Really thinking about getting an ISP Theta pedal... Again.


Yep this is probably gonna happen. I may go with the idea I originally had when I bought the Line 6 HX Stomp and get a KSR Ceres + ISP Theta and run them in stereo with the HX Stomp providing effects + IR loading.


----------



## DestroyMankind

Might buy an used MXR M300 reverb. Saw there's some used ones for $140ish online.


----------



## NickS

^I've been on an MXR binge lately, pretty sure I have about 10 of their pedals now. 

Just traded an old bass I wasn't using anymore for a new MXR Echoplex Preamp and Echoplex Delay today.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I really really really want to buy myself an analog synth for Christmas but it's probably way smarter to start with the Arturia V collection and go from there


----------



## DestroyMankind

Someone had just listed a mint m300 reverb for $130. So I snagged it.


----------



## narad

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I really really really want to buy myself an analog synth for Christmas but it's probably way smarter to start with the Arturia V collection and go from there



It's definitely smarter. But is it right?



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Needs a fancy top, pointy stock, and trem.



Turns out trem was optional:


----------



## laxu

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I really really really want to buy myself an analog synth for Christmas but it's probably way smarter to start with the Arturia V collection and go from there


For something in between, I'm totally loving my ASM Hydrasynth Explorer. For someone who dabbles but doesn't really know much about synths, it hits the right spot by being straightforward to use with a really good fealing keybed considering its smaller size keys. Makes me wish some guitar modelers stole some of its UI concepts.


----------



## NexusMT

Im considering investing on a Driftwood purple nightmare, i really like the amp concept. Anyone has good/bad experiences with these amps ?


----------



## budda

Hey @narad is the ESP gigbag the right accessory in my find, or is that possibly a bartering option? I have no issue with said gigbag (easier storage) but if it came with a case that’s good to know. Thanks!


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Hey @narad is the ESP gigbag the right accessory in my find, or is that possibly a bartering option? I have no issue with said gigbag (easier storage) but if it came with a case that’s good to know. Thanks!



I don't have much space so I always try to buy with case (stand up storage), and sell with gigbag, which are super plentiful here and reduce ship cost by about 7,000Y


----------



## budda

narad said:


> I don't have much space so I always try to buy with case (stand up storage), and sell with gigbag, which are super plentiful here and reduce ship cost by about 7,000Y


Im just wondering if it would have originally came with a case. Also the listing says custom but Im assuming its still a Horizon standard?


----------



## narad

budda said:


> Im just wondering if it would have originally came with a case. Also the listing says custom but Im assuming its still a Horizon standard?


Yea, it came with a case. One that's not shaped for it, so during shipping it slid forward and broke the headstock tip. So not its original case.

I think there's a lot of grey area regarding old ESPs. This is one of the ambiguous serials where it could be either 87 or 97, so I can't even tell that. But in that timeframe, essentially pre custom shop serial number designations, I don't think there's any reason to try to make a custom/standard distinction. It's not a model that I remember seeing in a catalog, but I basically think they're all made essentially the same during this era (barring ever hearing some info to the contrary). I have a couple horizons for this period that are clearly order made...and apart from those specs changes, just the same as all the rest really.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I may go with the idea I originally had when I bought the Line 6 HX Stomp and get a KSR Ceres + ISP Theta and run them in stereo with the HX Stomp providing effects + IR loading.


The Ceres and Theta would probably complement each other well. I may try this later and run it out into my stereo poweramp...


----------



## RevDrucifer

I’m absolutely snagging an Adam Jones Epiphone next time they release a run.

I’m a sucker for Norlin-era Silverburst LPC’s but since they all skyrocketed in price, I refuse to drop that kind of cash on one. All the reviews so far, including direct comparisons to actual Norlin-era LPC’s are coming out GREAT and it seems Epiphone knocked this out of the park.

I don’t really care about the graphic, but I’ve heard they’re releasing a non-graphic model at the end of this run, I might trade it out for a plain one when the time comes, unless I really dig the artwork.


----------



## budda

@RevDrucifer just make sure you like the neck. Havent tried inspired by models etc but epi is usually a D shape vs gibson C shape and that takes me out of the market.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> The Ceres and Theta would probably complement each other well. I may try this later and run it out into my stereo poweramp...


Yeah the Theta has a supermassive low end and a darker sound compared to the Ceres, so I'm thinking they'll compliment each other well. Probably pulling the trigger tomorrow after my paycheck


----------



## SamSam

Still waiting for my Zuul+ to arrive (it seems to be stuck in the US pending export) which I ordered during the BF sale they had on. 

The band is looking at purchasing a presonus studio live 24/32. The 24 has enough channels but the 32 has rear mounted channels which would keep things tidier and save on an in/out panel and cables. I need to weigh up the pros and cons. 

We also want more lighting and stage effects. They really take the shows to another level!


----------



## CanserDYI

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m absolutely snagging an Adam Jones Epiphone next time they release a run.
> 
> I’m a sucker for Norlin-era Silverburst LPC’s but since they all skyrocketed in price, I refuse to drop that kind of cash on one. All the reviews so far, including direct comparisons to actual Norlin-era LPC’s are coming out GREAT and it seems Epiphone knocked this out of the park.
> 
> I don’t really care about the graphic, but I’ve heard they’re releasing a non-graphic model at the end of this run, I might trade it out for a plain one when the time comes, unless I really dig the artwork.


A lot of the artwork has been "leaked", not so much leaked as hinted to, then fans went nuts and pretty much found each one and compared them to the blurred images and they seem pretty legit. I'm not the biggest fan of Agufish, he's okay, but his video on these and speculation for the artwork is pretty good and accurate if you wanna see what's up coming.


----------



## technomancer

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m absolutely snagging an Adam Jones Epiphone next time they release a run.
> 
> I’m a sucker for Norlin-era Silverburst LPC’s but since they all skyrocketed in price, I refuse to drop that kind of cash on one. All the reviews so far, including direct comparisons to actual Norlin-era LPC’s are coming out GREAT and it seems Epiphone knocked this out of the park.
> 
> I don’t really care about the graphic, but I’ve heard they’re releasing a non-graphic model at the end of this run, I might trade it out for a plain one when the time comes, unless I really dig the artwork.



In all seriousness why the hell didn't they do the maple neck on the Gibson Standard sig... if it had that I would have already bought one. Now seeing the Epiphone actually has it I'm watching for the next run. Don't really care about the artwork just want the specs


----------



## MatrixClaw

NexusMT said:


> Im considering investing on a Driftwood purple nightmare, i really like the amp concept. Anyone has good/bad experiences with these amps ?


I've been curious about these before but I don't know a single person who has bought one and kept it long  They sure are pretty, though.


----------



## technomancer

MatrixClaw said:


> I've been curious about these before but I don't know a single person who has bought one and kept it long  They sure are pretty, though.



Most over-hyped amp ever, it's pretty much a Recto clone with a built-in boost IIRC.


----------



## Elric

MatrixClaw said:


> I've been curious about these before but I don't know a single person who has bought one and kept it long


You do now. 

I have had the mini configured to run KT77s for a couple of years now; the mini is the same preamp as the full size but with half the power amp tubes. They can be biased for a bunch of different tube types which is neat.

Mine is ~60W and it is absolutely superb. Beast of an amp, shockingly good for not just metal but the cleans and crunch tones are killer… Could really get by with just that one amp if I had to. The gain sounds are crushing with the built-in boost. It’s Recto-like but way more versatile. Hardly a bad thing.

It’s just like anything else; some people gel with it some don’t. Shrug. There are a ton of YT videos/demos. Check ‘em out and make up your own mind. 

Dang, now I wanna go fire it up.


----------



## Matt08642

Matt08642 said:


> Just ordered a Sonic Research ST-300 Mini to replace my coffee-soaked Boss TU3. I'm genuinely excited to intonate my guitars with it



Arrived! This thing is incredible, it's wild how fast it tracks compared to the old TU3. Merry intonated Christmas to me


----------



## RevDrucifer

budda said:


> @RevDrucifer just make sure you like the neck. Havent tried inspired by models etc but epi is usually a D shape vs gibson C shape and that takes me out of the market.



As long as it’s not too small, I’ll be ok. I’m generally going from a JEM neck to a giant C Strat neck with any issues, but I’m getting rid of my SE because I can’t stand the neck anymore, way too small and has a really odd V shape to it.

My only ‘concern’ so far is the frets, which are more squared off than they are rounded on the tops, but if the rest of the guitar is kickin’ ass, I’ll live with it or just have them replaced with SS bastards.


----------



## NexusMT

Elric said:


> You do now.
> 
> I have had the mini configured to run KT77s for a couple of years now; the mini is the same preamp as the full size but with half the power amp tubes. They can be biased for a bunch of different tube types which is neat.
> 
> Mine is ~60W and it is absolutely superb. Beast of an amp, shockingly good for not just metal but the cleans and crunch tones are killer… Could really get by with just that one amp if I had to. The gain sounds are crushing with the built-in boost. It’s Recto-like but way more versatile. Hardly a bad thing.
> 
> It’s just like anything else; some people gel with it some don’t. Shrug. There are a ton of YT videos/demos. Check ‘em out and make up your own mind.
> 
> Dang, now I wanna go fire it up.



yes, if its overhyped i dont know but im sure sounds good. Obviously its a lot of money and its always the question if its worth it but i think it does because its like a custom shop amp that sound crazy good. Its even cheaper than a Revv ffs.


----------



## op1e

I'm thinking of getting a Pitchfork Plus next. Can I change my tuning and use it as a whammy with the dual engine? Doing some cover stuff and I wanna leave my 7 in half step and be able to go down to drop G or up to drop A.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Matt08642 said:


> Arrived! This thing is incredible, it's wild how fast it tracks compared to the old TU3. Merry intonated Christmas to me
> 
> View attachment 118651


I've been happy with my Helix's tuner but I've been thinking about putting my ST300 back on my board due to downsizing my pedals... plus it's just so fucking good.


op1e said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Pitchfork Plus next. Can I change my tuning and use it as a whammy with the dual engine? Doing some cover stuff and I wanna leave my 7 in half step and be able to go down to drop G or up to drop A.


Ngl I had the Pitch Fork (original) briefly and hated it for downtuning. Tracking is abysmal and going as low as even a semitone introduces some ugly-ass artifacting. It sounds great for your usual whammy style fuckery, but sounds terrible if you need accuracy due to the latency. Couldn't even use it as a faux detune chorus because the delay was that apparent.


----------



## laxu

Matt08642 said:


> Arrived! This thing is incredible, it's wild how fast it tracks compared to the old TU3. Merry intonated Christmas to me
> 
> View attachment 118651


Yeah the Turbo Tuner is awesome. I have the full size version and it also has really good battery life. Saves me from dedicating a 9V output on my board to the tuner.

I do wish they made the pedal more appealing visually though. It's a bit ugly.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

After some cussing and serious irritation, I got the new guitar that I bought from Stratosphere as a neck and body set up (truss rod, string action, bridge height, intonation). The Fiskars quilting ruler my gf has is awesome. Taking a capo, fretting the 17th fret, and using a feeler gauge at the 8th fret. Is cumbersome. Just get a quilting ruler, hold it between the low E and A strings, then use the feeler gauge. Easy.

I had a ton of trouble intonating, which I think was because it was sitting over night waiting for the neck to adjust to having tension. Said fuck it, clipped the strings, and put in some new ones.

Also bought a Dremel for 50 bucks and a few door latches. The Dremel was used to remove a small amount of wood by the bridge pickup, so EMGs would go in easier. Took about 20 seconds. The door latch should keep it from floating (dive only), but I need some felt to press it against the block better. 

This should be the ruler my girlfriend had in her crafts stuff:


----------



## BabUShka

DestroyMankind said:


> Might buy an used MXR M300 reverb. Saw there's some used ones for $140ish online.


I had one. Great pedal, good sounds.


----------



## Scottosan

Kyle Jordan said:


> @Scottosan So, outlandish question time: Would it be possible make an 8 string Psykes set?


The biggest challenge is always sourcing magnets. No a lot of off the shelf options. To get custom length magnets, yould have to order a minimum of 200 and because the design calls for larger magnet and 2 smaller flanking magnets, I'd have to order 200 mags nim just way to small for that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@Scottosan is a cool dude and so is his pickups.


----------



## Kosthrash

An 8-band eq is always usable...



http://artecsound.com/effect/se-eq8.htm


----------



## Mourguitars

Have a great Holiday gear buying guys ! .... ( I post here the most BTW )......Enjoy your new Toys !

Time to make some noise !

Mike


----------



## Bled4bathor1

I'm buying a BLACKMORE strat REPLICA.and then replacing everything on it except the paint...lol.with super upgraded parts from Fender and some aftermarket stuff like a hardcore vintage steel bridge w steel saddles and brass rollers.and a big brass block.Quarter pound pickups in bridge and neck.abd may install the ARTEC QTP-.passive tone control.for mid settings an such.i know most people here will more than likely scoff.ive been playing guitar for over 36 years.15 of that time professional and honestly do NOT care if you think it's good or bad.i don't have $2000 in my back pocket next to the silver spoon jammed up the arse,or mommy and daddy's bank account.FENDER isn't going to go bankrupt anytime soon.nor Gibson...lol.love em both but ...they want blood and souls for theyr guitars and I'm not down w those prices.


----------



## narad

Finally landed in Japan:






Thanks! @StevenC @Lorcan Ward


----------



## Mourguitars

narad said:


> Finally landed in Japan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! @StevenC @Lorcan Ward



What a Beauty ! I like that...Wow and congrats !


I bought my first cheap pedal tonight , i heard some YouTuber do a Van Halen Detune sound with it ....so ? Only $58

Mike


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Finally landed in Japan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! @StevenC @Lorcan Ward



Wow that is tasty!


----------



## Scottosan

narad said:


> Finally landed in Japan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! @StevenC @Lorcan Ward


I'm a sucker for purple and for Japanese guitars


----------



## Guitarist_Dad

Bogner Uber Ultra


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> Finally landed in Japan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! @StevenC @Lorcan Ward


I would like to apologise to everyone on SSO for facilitating narad in acquiring yet another stupid ESP.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> I would like to apologise to everyone on SSO for facilitating narad in acquiring yet another stupid ESP.



You just made me realize I MIGHT have a problem as I looked at this and went, "Hey I don't have anything here with EMGs, I should build something..."

Then I realized that I have literally never liked any guitar I have played with EMGs  Lots of people get great tones using EMGs, I am just not one of those people...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I want another guitar but I have no money and need to do fresh setups on all of my 3 since the strings are too heavy on top and too light on the bottom. 

Really I need a noise gate and a new sax mouthpiece but we're in the business of being frivolous here. I also need a ton of plugins and new headphones and monitors so my mixes don't sound like dick but fuck that. 

Ideally would like one of the new BCR ironbirds and a fun bridge pickup to drop in it or another X shape. May drop a deposit on a Balaguer assuming I get into the grad school I want and get money.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Needs a fancy top, pointy stock, and trem.


And no 12th fret inlay


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah the Theta has a supermassive low end and a darker sound compared to the Ceres, so I'm thinking they'll compliment each other well. Probably pulling the trigger tomorrow after my paycheck


Stereo rig time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunch said:


> Stereo rig time


That'a what I'm doing right now actually. Ceres alongside the Helix Badonk


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> You just made me realize I MIGHT have a problem as I looked at this and went, "Hey I don't have anything here with EMGs, I should build something..."
> 
> Then I realized that I have literally never liked any guitar I have played with EMGs  Lots of people get great tones using EMGs, I am just not one of those people...


It sounds good with the EMGs but I was thinking about going with a set of Bill and Becky (Lawrence) pickups for it. This is a German esp, and the OBLs used to be an option.


----------



## LCW

Bought some JBL 305 monitors, and a new MacBook (my old one was a 2012 model lol)... and just waiting for the FM9 now... weather delayed of course.


----------



## technomancer

Also have to admit these Fractal Gift of Tone packs have me considering buying an Axe III just for effects


----------



## Scottosan

Got this rare beauty


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been in full "get old gear back" mode  Although I decided not to get the Theta, really thinking about getting the Blug Amp1 Iridium. Feel like it would still complement the Ceres.


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Also have to admit these Fractal Gift of Tone packs have me considering buying an Axe III just for effects


I feel like you can, therefore you may as well. 

I am debating an fm3 for effects for an amp i dont own


----------



## Rossness

Part of me wants a modern superstrat. Ibanez AZ/ Charvel GG/ Suhr Terra. But it all cost money. I also want my dream amp, a Soldano SLO. If I get a new guitar, its that much less $$$ I have for the amp.


----------



## MatrixClaw

budda said:


> I feel like you can, therefore you may as well.
> 
> I am debating an fm3 for effects for an amp i dont own


I bought mine for effects and then only ever used it for modeling


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> I feel like you can, therefore you may as well.
> 
> I am debating an fm3 for effects for an amp i dont own



Got a strat build to finish up and restocking the gear fund from the GMW and Mike Learn guitars... so probably early next year if I go for it, maybe March? Still hesitating on diving down the rabbit hole as I know if I start that path I'm going to end up with a full W/D/W rig going on 

Currently trying to make up my mind on this strat build... deep purple sparkle / birdseye vs sunburst relic with rosewood.


----------



## ExMachina

Just bought myself a Xmas gift, boss hm2 waza


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Got a strat build to finish up and restocking the gear fund from the GMW and Mike Learn guitars... so probably early next year if I go for it, maybe March? Still hesitating on diving down the rabbit hole as I know if I start that path I'm going to end up with a full W/D/W rig going on
> 
> Currently trying to make up my mind on this strat build... deep purple sparkle / birdseye vs sunburst relic with rosewood.


Well the fm3 will be the wet part of that rig so its one and done already


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Buying myself a Radial Twin City ABY for Xmas. Tired of messing with cheap imitations, and the FullTone is no longer available.


----------



## spacebard

Just bought the Analogman King of Tone after being nearly five years on the wailist.


----------



## Vegetta

About to pull the trigger on a Nick Johnston PT.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spacebard said:


> Just bought the Analogman King of Tone after being nearly five years on the wailist.


I bought two KOT clones earlier this year after being annoyed by the POT and KOT bullshit. Waiting five years for a pedal? Trying every Wednesday to buy a POT? Yeah, screw that.


----------



## NexusMT

spacebard said:


> Just bought the Analogman King of Tone after being nearly five years on the wailist.


well at least you got the real thing still this decade. Enjoy.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Chase Bliss is having a B-stock sale which has the side effect of bypassing preorder queues so I bought myself a Gen Loss MKII.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Assuming it goes through, I bought a Bogner Ecstasy Blue and Red mini from Sweetwater for 72 bucks (I had a $100 Vanilla credit card that I got for Christmas). They are expecting more and someone on TGP said they were going to honor it as Bogner is discontinuing the pedals.


----------



## loganflynn294

Was gonna get two more Celestion Alnico Creams to go with the pair I bought recently (new favorite speaker!) and get on the wait list for the new Eventide H90 but Bogner ruined those plans with the new Uber Ultra coming out. If it can get close to my Rev 2 tone and do a lot more, I’ll definitely be picking one of those up


----------



## RevDrucifer

Hahahah well, I failed at making that Adam Jones Epi the next guitar I bought after buying the Orville and Edwards over the weekend. Still want to get the Adam Jones Epi, but I might just wait until they’re selling the version without the graphic on the back and let the Tool fans snag those up.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

MLC Subzero Vogg. They had a little Christmas flash sale knocking about a grand off the price so I took the opportunity! I said I needed one back in the Cancer Culture thread, so here I am sticking to my word. I was going to try one JUST because Vogg's name is on it; still can't believe that's a thing but absolute hails to it. On a practical note, the few demos on Youtube (one really, with some playthrough vids for fun) had me wondering how the solid-state boost (Warclaw mode) performs/compares. I'll find out, one way or another.

I did not get the matching cab; I decided I'm going to build one with Zilla cabs with some sort of speaker blend. Jury is out on doing a 2x12 or 4x12.


----------



## technomancer

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> MLC Subzero Vogg. They had a little Christmas flash sale knocking about a grand off the price so I took the opportunity! I said I needed one back in the Cancer Culture thread, so here I am sticking to my word. I was going to try one JUST because Vogg's name is on it; still can't believe that's a thing but absolute hails to it. On a practical note, the few demos on Youtube (one really, with some playthrough vids for fun) had me wondering how the solid-state boost (Warclaw mode) performs/compares. I'll find out, one way or another.
> 
> I did not get the matching cab; I decided I'm going to build one with Zilla cabs with some sort of speaker blend. Jury is out on doing a 2x12 or 4x12.



LOT of people not happy with them currently... apparently a lot of sales to drum up new orders while a lot of people are waiting on orders placed months ago, sometimes for more money.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> LOT of people not happy with them currently... apparently a lot of sales to drum up new orders while a lot of people are waiting on orders placed months ago, sometimes for more money.


yeah at least a couple dudes have been waiting 7 months for theirs from the first few batches


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

technomancer said:


> LOT of people not happy with them currently... apparently a lot of sales to drum up new orders while a lot of people are waiting on orders placed months ago, sometimes for more money.





KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah at least a couple dudes have been waiting 7 months for theirs from the first few batches



Yeah, I have seen that and thanks for mentioning. I've seen the late as hell updates from their social media about finally getting SOME batches out. There are all kinds of excuses in the world right now over parts, so I'm not surprised, even if it's a good or bad excuse. The site says 10 weeks, but I'm sure it'll be double that or more. FWIW I'm doing overseas cheesecake testing for the next year, so I won't be able touch the thing anyways. Just glad I got it for the discount.


----------



## LCW

I am literally blown away. Late adopter. And I’ve barely grazed the surface (can’t even say scratched). This is going to be a nice rabbit hole to explore…


----------



## MFB

Gooble gobble, gooble gobble, one of us!


----------



## budda

LCW said:


> I am literally blown away. Late adopter. And I’ve barely grazed the surface (can’t even say scratched). This is going to be a nice rabbit hole to explore…
> 
> View attachment 118888


Welcome to FAS and all accompanying good times.


----------



## DestroyMankind

This showed up today. Haven't had a chance to really check it out yet.


----------



## technomancer

Decisions: deep purple sparkle or magenta sparkle... leaning towards deep purple large flake sparkle


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Decisions: deep purple sparkle or magenta sparkle... leaning towards deep purple large flake sparkle






eye emoji


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thinking of ordering a set of EMGs custom so I can get two ivory passive single coils and a matching Rev bridge. I'll probably do that sometime in January if I end up going through with it. 

EMG is supposed to have the option for their passives in white and ivory, but have yet to do so for whatever. As a result, you kind of have to put in an order custom.


----------



## Mourguitars

Just put that micro ...not mini pedal ( my 1st on of these )...they are tiny.... Mooer Pitch Box thru it pace for for what i needed if for , a Detune....pretty impressed for the money...sounded better than the YT vids i listened to

Mike


----------



## MatrixClaw

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> FWIW I'm doing overseas cheesecake testing for the next year, so I won't be able touch the thing anyways.


How do I get this job and where do I sign up?


----------



## Mourguitars

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I bought two KOT clones earlier this year after being annoyed by the POT and KOT bullshit. Waiting five years for a pedal? Trying every Wednesday to buy a POT? Yeah, screw that.



How are you running your dip switches inside the pedal Ace ?

1 up and 3 down....or 3 down and 1 up...1 up 1down ect

I think i have mine Queen of Bone , my 1st pedal i ever build from Rullywow , think thats the company....i have the Yellow channel as a Boost and the Red channel as a Drive 

It sounds great at Mid gain settings with my Strat and tele ...but nothing beat the Fractal for Mid Gain and Cleans tho in my book tho....

Mike


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mourguitars said:


> How are you running your dip switches inside the pedal Ace ?
> 
> 1 up and 3 down....or 3 down and 1 up...1 up 1down ect
> 
> I think i have mine Queen of Bone , my 1st pedal i ever build from Rullywow , think thats the company....i have the Yellow channel as a Boost and the Red channel as a Drive
> 
> It sounds great at Mid gain settings with my Strat and tele ...but nothing beat the Fractal for Mid Gain and Cleans tho in my book tho....
> 
> Mike


I don't remember. However my Queen of Crow showed up. I think I left it as is. The Paragon was tweaked some inside, but I don't remember how I set that up.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Decisions: deep purple sparkle or magenta sparkle... leaning towards deep purple large flake sparkle



If magenta is an option, it’s usually my choice. 

However, as a wise child once said: Por que no los dos?




Plus you get some gold thrown in for extra measure.


----------



## budda

Anyone ever see a JCM600 in the wild?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 118895
> 
> 
> eye emoji



That is pretty much exactly the finish...

@Kyle Jordan the flip flop and magenta will come later


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> Anyone ever see a JCM600 in the wild?


They pop up at Daves every so often. From what I've heard they are the least reliable JCM Marshall made.


----------



## budda

rokket2005 said:


> They pop up at Daves every so often. From what I've heard they are the least reliable JCM Marshall made.


Didnt jcm800’s catch fire? There is a heating issue with them yep.


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> Didnt jcm800’s catch fire? There is a heating issue with them yep.


Only when you overvolt them with a variac because Eddie lied to you.


----------



## Matt08642

I want to pick up a few 5 way super switches. Do something a bit more for my HH Strat like Neck - Split inside coils - Both humbuckers - Split outside - bridge, or maybe just some single coil sounds in there.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Matt08642 said:


> I want to pick up a few 5 way super switches. Do something a bit more for my HH Strat like Neck - Split inside coils - Both humbuckers - Split outside - bridge, or maybe just some single coil sounds in there.


Ah yes, the old "this guitar can do every pickup combination but I just leave it on the bridge humbucker 100% of the time" trick. Goes quite well with "I won't buy a guitar without a tone knob even though I've never used it on any of my current guitars"


----------



## Matt08642

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Ah yes, the old "this guitar can do every pickup combination but I just leave it on the bridge humbucker 100% of the time" trick. Goes quite well with "I won't buy a guitar without a tone knob even though I've never used it on any of my current guitars"



Oh my whole idea for this guitar was simplicity (The current 3 way selector), but I busted out the soldering iron for a few other things and figured what the hell, why not make things a bit more needlessly complicated


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Ah yes, the old "this guitar can do every pickup combination but I just leave it on the bridge humbucker 100% of the time" trick. Goes quite well with "I won't buy a guitar without a tone knob even though I've never used it on any of my current guitars"


i feel personally attacked


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Ah yes, the old "this guitar can do every pickup combination but I just leave it on the bridge humbucker 100% of the time" trick. Goes quite well with "I won't buy a guitar without a tone knob even though I've never used it on any of my current guitars"



see ok stop hurting me like that 

I think there was a time period when the minimum number of knobs and switches on my guitars was 6. Now I almost tore out 2 neck pickups before deciding the cavities would be looking ugly. Currently trying to figure out if I can safely tear out my schecter's tone knob/if it'll be too bright without it or if I'm gonna melt the sustainiac.


----------



## Gmork

Well this was a pleasant surprise!
So i was unable to pay rent (cuz I'm bad with $ and Xmas etc) so today I put my mint beloved taurus grey mesa recto 2x12 (UK V30s) up for sale or $+trade, and was offered some $$$ + an orange cr120 head! 
I've had my eye on the crush series for a couple years now and I hear the cr120 has more lowend and generally sounds bigger than the super crush which took its place.
I feel like the universe did me a solid, i was really bummed to have to give up me mesa cab but this lightened the blow substantially!!
Its gonna sound wicked through my 2x12 (pair of swamps) + 1x15" randall!!


----------



## Jake

I impulse purchased an LSL Baribone today so we'll see how that goes. I've been putting off trying one out for years now and a deal that was too good to pass up presented itself!


----------



## Guitarjon

Invaders 950 bad'as! Can't wait to spam it all over the place too  j/k. In all seriousness, I can't wait! I've been wanting one for quite a bit but it will take a while before it reaches me. It will have a teal tolex! Hmmmm noice


----------



## sleewell

just bought another sm57 and a fredman mic clip

cant wait to start recording guitar tracks for our demo


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> That is pretty much exactly the finish...
> 
> @Kyle Jordan the flip flop and magenta will come later



And it's official, prepping the body this weekend and shipping to GMW next week


----------



## CanserDYI

Took a stroll through local craigslist and found this body for 40 bucks. Hell yeah I'm picking it up, beautiful.


----------



## ShredmasterD

torn between a SLO or Ecstasy synergy module. which one?


----------



## Marked Man

Soldano SLO pedal. It's happening. 

Will be the first piece of gear I've bought all year, a year of selling.


----------



## Marked Man

Also, is it time for another Warmoth? I think it is. 

Maybe a S/H Tele this time.


----------



## CanserDYI

Didn't even notice from the sellers pics that it had a belly carve and forearm carve, score! The flame in this ash looks nuts!




EDIT:


Actually the pits look like walnut? Seller said it was swamp ash but it kinda looks like walnut to me?


----------



## NickS

^That's crazy looking ash, looks like Koa!


----------



## Guitarjon

CanserDYI said:


> Didn't even notice from the sellers pics that it had a belly carve and forearm carve, score! The flame in this ash looks nuts!
> View attachment 118996
> View attachment 118997
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> View attachment 118998
> 
> Actually the pits look like walnut? Seller said it was swamp ash but it kinda looks like walnut to me?



What kind of bridge pickup will you be putting in that guitar?


----------



## narad

Marked Man said:


> Soldano SLO pedal. It's happening.
> 
> Will be the first piece of gear I've bought all year, a year of selling.



What's happening? Are they going to do a proper GTO rerelease or some lame amp in a box thing like just a variant of their SS mini amp?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> What's happening? Are they going to do a proper GTO rerelease or some lame amp in a box thing like just a variant of their SS mini amp?



The amp in a box pedal has been out for a month+


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> The amp in a box pedal has been out for a month+



lol, shows how much I care about Soldano in the post Mike world.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> lol, shows how much I care about Soldano in the post Mike world.



I've got the new 100w and it's a killer amp but because of that the pedal is not for me... but it was all over facebook and youtube when it released.


----------



## CanserDYI

Guitarjon said:


> What kind of bridge pickup will you be putting in that guitar?


Most likely the same I always go for, SD Pegasus  I just really jive with that pickup.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> I've got the new 100w and it's a killer amp but because of that the pedal is not for me... but it was all over facebook and youtube when it released.



Yea, the big amps are nice -- I'd love to get a depth mod on mine (or have one on the front panel for that matter). But there's just something about these little SS SLO amps and little SS SLO pedals that doesn't seem very Soldano to me. What were the SLO accessories previously? The GTO, the space box, and the surf box? I'd love to own any of them.


----------



## CanserDYI

CanserDYI said:


> Didn't even notice from the sellers pics that it had a belly carve and forearm carve, score! The flame in this ash looks nuts!
> View attachment 118996
> View attachment 118997
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> View attachment 118998
> 
> Actually the pits look like walnut? Seller said it was swamp ash but it kinda looks like walnut to me?


Also, can anyone help me guess how the bridge humbucker was mounted? It looks like a pickup ring humbucker route but there is no evidence of pickup ring holes, and no holes in top right corners suggesting a tele humbucker plate, and the awful marring in the finish suggest that it had a regular half plate tele bridge or possibly a bent plate fender one, I digress, it doesn't show a bridge that would house a humbucker. Doesn't look like it's possible to direct mount it with out adding blocks...? Any clues?


----------



## technomancer

CanserDYI said:


> Also, can anyone help me guess how the bridge humbucker was mounted? It looks like a pickup ring humbucker route but there is no evidence of pickup ring holes, and no holes in top right corners suggesting a tele humbucker plate, and the awful marring in the finish suggest that it had a regular half plate tele bridge or possibly a bent plate fender one, I digress, it doesn't show a bridge that would house a humbucker. Doesn't look like it's possible to direct mount it with out adding blocks...? Any clues?



Could be an under-pickup mounting... Mike did that on my Fog guitar. It's like a brass bar under the pickup that the pickup screws into.


----------



## MatrixClaw

ShredmasterD said:


> torn between a SLO or Ecstasy synergy module. which one?


Everyone I've heard of that has the SLO module says it's great. Haven't heard much about the XTC though...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Not my guitar, but the H/08 I just ordered will look almost exactly like this, but with EMGs and white dot inlays to go the the A and H/0 inlays


----------



## narad

Duncan invader bridge. I've had this video open in a tab for like 4 months now...



Then again, I just learned that pickups don't matter. Ah, wasted $70!


----------



## oniduder

CanserDYI said:


> Took a stroll through local craigslist and found this body for 40 bucks. Hell yeah I'm picking it up, beautiful.
> View attachment 118988




good deal with the pills i assume?

jk, not sure how much i'm kidding

but love that body baby


----------



## S4M4R1N

laxu said:


> Bought a used Strymon Compadre. It's pretty expensive for essentially a "utility" pedal but will simplify my pedalboard as I could get rid of my loop switcher now if I want to. I was ho-hum about the boost initially but it actually sounds really good. I'll probably leave the Studio compressor on at all times for just a tiny bit of transparent compression.
> 
> My pedalboard will be about 90% Strymon now. Compadre -> Zelzah -> Riverside -> Amp input. Fx loop -> Gigrig Wetter Box with Nightsky/Volante in parallel.


I'm using Strymon-only setup for stuff ranging from death to djent to shoegaze and recognize some pedals 
My board is Compadre - Riverside (as tube head sim) - Zelzah - Flint - Iridium (as cab sim only). Love Compadre's boost flexibility. Treble boost gives extremely good note separation, almost single coil sound. Mid boos gives either very thick and jucy or sawmill cutting sound, depending on how Riverside's EQ is set up. Studio compression refocuses and tightens things up very nicely. It's unbelievable how good Riverside is as a massively hot rodded Marshall head sim in combination with Iridium's cab sim options. I like Iridium's amp sims for clean stuff as well, works nicely with Zelzah. But Compadre boosted Riverside into Iridum as cab sim only is my favourite combination for metal. And that's from someone who has tried Revv and Fortin pedals...


----------



## laxu

S4M4R1N said:


> I'm using Strymon-only setup for stuff ranging from death to djent to shoegaze and recognize some pedals
> My board is Compadre - Riverside (as tube head sim) - Zelzah - Flint - Iridium (as cab sim only). Love Compadre's boost flexibility. Treble boost gives extremely good note separation, almost single coil sound. Mid boos gives either very thick and jucy or sawmill cutting sound, depending on how Riverside's EQ is set up. Studio compression refocuses and tightens things up very nicely. It's unbelievable how good Riverside is as a massively hot rodded Marshall head sim in combination with Iridium's cab sim options. I like Iridium's amp sims for clean stuff as well, works nicely with Zelzah. But Compadre boosted Riverside into Iridum as cab sim only is my favourite combination for metal. And that's from someone who has tried Revv and Fortin pedals...


That's an interesting setup. I never tried the Riverside with just a cab sim but liked running it into the Iridium amp sims. I use it into the clean Fender based channel of my BluGuitar Amp 1 ME most of the time. It sounds a bit different from BluGuitar's own Marshall-based overdrive channels but not in a bad way.


----------



## Sardocasm

Next up is a MLC Subzero Vogg that I pre-ordered and am now just waiting for them to ship.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> And it's official, prepping the body this weekend and shipping to GMW next week



Body boxed and shipping out tomorrow and neck ordered.... I already have everything else so if all goes well should be putting this one together by the end of the month. Slightly nervous as this is the first one with a floyd I'm assembling myself, but shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## MFB

narad said:


> Duncan invader bridge. I've had this video open in a tab for like 4 months now...
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I just learned that pickups don't matter. Ah, wasted $70!




I could've sent you the one from my now defunct Kramer had I known, needs a bit of TLC on the poles but still works fine.


----------



## narad

MFB said:


> I could've sent you the one from my now defunct Kramer had I known, needs a bit of TLC on the poles but still works fine.



Thanks, I imagine even just shipping would have eaten up half the price I paid for this one though. I don't care too much about pickups but I've been trying to diversify my horizons which all basically have the same 2 pickups in them, buying cheap pickups when they pop up. Still looking for a crunchlab and a super 3 for <= $70.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pickups kind of matter, but speakers make a much bigger difference.


----------



## S4M4R1N

laxu said:


> That's an interesting setup. I never tried the Riverside with just a cab sim but liked running it into the Iridium amp sims. I use it into the clean Fender based channel of my BluGuitar Amp 1 ME most of the time. It sounds a bit different from BluGuitar's own Marshall-based overdrive channels but not in a bad way.


Yeah, just check Iridiums manual on how to turn off the amp sim. Riverside becomes a whole different animal this way. I deploy it as a headphone/studio monitor setup. Reverb, Delay and any modulation sounds way better with gainstage before them as opposed to Iridum's drive after effects.
Also, I downloaded Strymon Impulse Manager like a year later after the purchase and found out that you'll get another 9 impulse responses from OwnHammer (V30 in 112, 212 and 412 flavours) and another 9 from VallhallIR (this one is my favourite for metal - replaced most of chime cabs with this pack).


----------



## laxu

S4M4R1N said:


> Yeah, just check Iridiums manual on how to turn off the amp sim. Riverside becomes a whole different animal this way. I deploy it as a headphone/studio monitor setup. Reverb, Delay and any modulation sounds way better with gainstage before them as opposed to Iridum's drive after effects.
> Also, I downloaded Strymon Impulse Manager like a year later after the purchase and found out that you'll get another 9 impulse responses from OwnHammer (V30 in 112, 212 and 412 flavours) and another 9 from VallhallIR (this one is my favourite for metal - replaced most of chime cabs with this pack).


I no longer have an Iridium. A quick way to improve it is getting some 3rd party impulse responses.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Small Box and Dirty Shirley pedals I ordered should be here tomorrow. The Ecstasy Red and Blue Mini I ordered had an issue attempting to finalize the sale or something. Not sure, but it was pending in PayPal, so I'm unsure if they were trying to charge me again or something or what the issue was. I told my guy at Sweetwater I'm going to wait until I try the Small Box and Dirty Shirley to see if I still want the Ecstasy Red and Blue Minis. I may end up opting to get a second Small Box (one for high gain and one for low gain on the structure switch), or saving the money.


----------



## MFB

Trying to find a set of pickups, and god damn if every demo out there isn't "high gain means Marshall Crunch with boomer bends right?" Fucking no, I want actual HIGH GAIN with some fucking body to it, and riffs that actual touch the fucking low E and A strings, and ideally those are tuned down, but at this point I'll take what I can get. 

Just because everyone CAN make a pickup demo, certainly doesn't mean they should.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MFB said:


> Trying to find a set of pickups, and god damn if every demo out there isn't "high gain means Marshall Crunch with boomer bends right?" Fucking no, I want actual HIGH GAIN with some fucking body to it, and riffs that actual touch the fucking low E and A strings, and ideally those are tuned down, but at this point I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Just because everyone CAN make a pickup demo, certainly doesn't mean they should.



It’s like the 7 and 8 string guitar and pickup demos that are 95% lead playing.


----------



## MFB

Kyle Jordan said:


> It’s like the 7 and 8 string guitar and pickup demos that are 95% lead playing.



Of course bro, who didn't buy a 7 string so they could add a high A string?


----------



## Tree

MFB said:


> Trying to find a set of pickups, and god damn if every demo out there isn't "high gain means Marshall Crunch with boomer bends right?" Fucking no, I want actual HIGH GAIN with some fucking body to it, and riffs that actual touch the fucking low E and A strings, and ideally those are tuned down, but at this point I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Just because everyone CAN make a pickup demo, certainly doesn't mean they should.


Have you checked Mike Stamper’s YouTube channel? Quality shootouts with no talking, no fluff. He doesn’t usually go lower than Eb save for the rare 7 or 8 string demo, but his riffs actually provide some meat. He does clean and lead demos all in one as well.


----------



## budda

Trying to be responsible but a nice eastman T486 has become available


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Trying to be responsible but a nice eastman T486 has become available



I just missed a nice Horizon-I because I am dumb and got distracted by work


----------



## MFB

Tree said:


> Have you checked Mike Stamper’s YouTube channel? Quality shootouts with no talking, no fluff. He doesn’t usually go lower than Eb save for the rare 7 or 8 string demo, but his riffs actually provide some meat. He does clean and lead demos all in one as well.



Without realizing who he was, I have looked at some of his comparisons when I was thinking about moving away from my beloved Duncan Distortion for no other reason than "I could," but 90% of YTer names go right over my head 

Decided to just say fuck it, I'm tired of looking at pickup demos and everyone giving their own suggestions and going with a set of BKP Boot Camps, either True Grit (most likely) or Brute Force


----------



## Crungy

One of these is on the way


----------



## S4M4R1N

MFB said:


> Without realizing who he was, I have looked at some of his comparisons when I was thinking about moving away from my beloved Duncan Distortion for no other reason than "I could," but 90% of YTer names go right over my head
> 
> Decided to just say fuck it, I'm tired of looking at pickup demos and everyone giving their own suggestions and going with a set of BKP Boot Camps, either True Grit (most likely) or Brute Force


Which pickups are you planning to swap out? BPK Brute Forces are very grindy.


----------



## MFB

S4M4R1N said:


> Which pickups are you planning to swap out? BPK Brute Forces are very grindy.



Just some stock P90s, they'll be in a guitar that's tuned to B standard; my default pickup to swap in is a Duncan Distortion, so they're a little less output overall, and less treble but similar EQ.


----------



## LCW

Ordered a Laney LFR-112 cab to try with the FM9...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Small Box and Dirty Shirley pedals I ordered should be here tomorrow. The Ecstasy Red and Blue Mini I ordered had an issue attempting to finalize the sale or something. Not sure, but it was pending in PayPal, so I'm unsure if they were trying to charge me again or something or what the issue was. I told my guy at Sweetwater I'm going to wait until I try the Small Box and Dirty Shirley to see if I still want the Ecstasy Red and Blue Minis. I may end up opting to get a second Small Box (one for high gain and one for low gain on the structure switch), or saving the money.


The Dirty Shirley and Small Box are great. However, the Structure switch on the Small Box is so damn subtle I thought mine was not functioning correctly. It appears this is the case in demos on YouTube as well, so apparently it doesn't do much. 

I wish Dave would release a Twin Sister/Dirty Shirley Deluxe pedal, as I am contemplating a second Dirty Shirley. If Dave released a Twin Sister/Dirty Shirley Deluxe pedal, I'd buy one immediately. If I buy a second Dirty Shirley, I'm keeping the gain trim on one at 9:30 (as the DS I bought showed up), while the one I have would be at 12:30 as it is now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Playing around with it more, I really want Dave to release a Twin Sister/Dirty Shirley Deluxe pedal. I'm probably going to grab a second Dirty Shirley for lower gain stuff.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Electric Guitars - Ishibashi Music Corporation


Founded in 1938, Ishibashi Music Corporation is one of the busiest and most respected Musical Instrument retail chains in Japan. The company is highly regarded world wide as a reliable seller of top quality secondhand items too. We have over 17 stores around Japan including Tokyo, Yokohama...




www.ishibashi-music.jp





Does Ishibashi only list used guitars online or am I internetting wrong?


----------



## spacebard

Seabeast2000 said:


> Electric Guitars - Ishibashi Music Corporation
> 
> 
> Founded in 1938, Ishibashi Music Corporation is one of the busiest and most respected Musical Instrument retail chains in Japan. The company is highly regarded world wide as a reliable seller of top quality secondhand items too. We have over 17 stores around Japan including Tokyo, Yokohama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ishibashi-music.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Ishibashi only list used guitars online or am I internetting wrong?


Yeah, this site is for international customers and only have used guitars.

When searching for a music store in Japan, some should be searched by adding the word gakki. Ex: Ishibashi Gakki, Ikebe Gakki, Kurosawa Gakki.

If you see




under an item, it is used
If you see

, it is brand new.

The Ishibashi store with new stock is:






イシバシ楽器 | ギター、アコギ、管楽器などを扱う全国12店舗の楽器店。中古楽器は常時7千点以上の在庫量


【イシバシ楽器 公式オンラインショップ】ギター / ベース / アコースティックギター / ドラム / 管楽器 / など、楽器の品揃えは日本最大級！中古楽器の在庫は常時7,000件以上！渋谷 / 新宿 / 池袋 の東京都心、名古屋 / 大阪 / 福岡まで、全国16店舗を展開中！また楽器専門店だから、大切な楽器の買取も安心！




www.ishibashi.co.jp


----------



## Seabeast2000

spacebard said:


> Yeah, this site is for international customers and only have used guitars.
> 
> When searching for a music store in Japan, some should be searched by adding the word gakki. Ex: Ishibashi Gakki, Ikebe Gakki, Kurosawa Gakki.
> 
> If you see
> 
> 
> 
> under an item, it is used
> If you see
> View attachment 119295
> , it is brand new.
> 
> The Ishibashi store with new stock is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> イシバシ楽器 | ギター、アコギ、管楽器などを扱う全国12店舗の楽器店。中古楽器は常時7千点以上の在庫量
> 
> 
> 【イシバシ楽器 公式オンラインショップ】ギター / ベース / アコースティックギター / ドラム / 管楽器 / など、楽器の品揃えは日本最大級！中古楽器の在庫は常時7,000件以上！渋谷 / 新宿 / 池袋 の東京都心、名古屋 / 大阪 / 福岡まで、全国16店舗を展開中！また楽器専門店だから、大切な楽器の買取も安心！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ishibashi.co.jp


Well thanks man.


----------



## budda

Just picked up a used super crush 100. Actually stuck to the plan . Hopefully see my matrix power amp some time before summer. Hopefully get to jam…


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bought a second Dirty Shirley from Sweetwater, though I have a feeling they'll have an issue finalizing it like last time becaues I'm trying to split the amount between a Vanilla gift card and my debit card in PayPal. Kind of annoying, as I'm sure it is because the tax wants to add itself however it wants, rather than putting 100 on the Vanilla gift card, and the remainder on my debit card. I'll likely end up having them cancel it, then buy a Sweetwater gift card possibly and going that route.

Anyways, I'll use the second Dirty Shirley for lower gain compared to the one I currently have. It would be great if Dave would release a Twin Sister/Dirty Shirley Deluxe pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda wanna try the DiMarzio sugar chakra. I like the fast track 2 and the SC seems like an even more balls to the wall Fast track 2. Supposed to be even closer to the Super 3, which I dig


----------



## technomancer

Purple hardware starting to come together


----------



## Deadpool_25

About a week ago I almost posted, "nothing! I'm not buying anything else!" And then this happened...




Ok, that's it!! Nothing else!!! Damn it!! 

/whimpers


----------



## MFB

Opted not to go with BKPs, and spend a hair more per pickup to do a Dimarzio SD/Virtual P90 set; after listening to demos of the True Grit/Brute Force, they both sound a little compressed and mid-heavy, more the BF which reminded me a lot of the Dimarzio Dominion demos I've heard, just all upper range and too thin but they did cut. Considering SUNN uses the SD P90, I know it has no issued being downtuned, and I don't use nearly as much low end as they do, so I should be good with the sound I'm looking for from it.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Deadpool_25 said:


> About a week ago I almost posted, "nothing! I'm not buying anything else!" And then this happened...
> 
> View attachment 119483
> 
> 
> Ok, that's it!! Nothing else!!! Damn it!!
> 
> /whimpers


Where you just craving portability with the same general sound?


----------



## Deadpool_25

youngthrasher9 said:


> Where you just craving portability with the same general sound?


Yes mostly. Although to be fair I tend to forget a heavy ass combo like this can be harder to transport than a head and cab. 

But I'd also heard the combo might be the best version of the EVHs, and that the Stealth head was based on the combo which has more gain than the 6L6 head. I've had a 5751 in V1 of the heads for a while now but I don't remember the 6L6 having this much gain even with the 12AX7 in there. It's especially noticeable on the green channel which kinda rips with the gain dimed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm officially in the PRS SE DGT preorder wait club.


----------



## rokket2005

They released SE 594s today too. Have to wait to see what they end up going for used, but the S2 594s for ~$1250 used has been probably the best value guitar in their whole line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

rokket2005 said:


> They released SE 594s today too. Have to wait to see what they end up going for used, but the S2 594s for ~$1250 used has been probably the best value guitar in their whole line.


I ***ALMOST*** got the McCarty 594 instead, but I decided to just go with the DGT.


----------



## MFB

It sure is a good thing that I'm moving away from anything under 25.5" scale because god damn does that McCarty 594 look good


----------



## budda

Late 80s burny lpc or 2019 eastman T486, if one has a cs lpc and no 335


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Late 80s burny lpc or 2019 eastman T486, if one has a cs lpc and no 335



Buy the Eastman and PM me the link for the Burny


----------

